# What's your latest tech purchase?



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

Bought something and would like to share? put it here 

I have bought a cheap replacement for my broken headset this morning from Ebay (Tesco outlet) TurtleBeach X12.

Will replace my Logitech G230's since the connection to the right speaker is completely busted. Quite happy with the price.. very cheap for what seem well reviewed headphones.







And did my normal grocery shop at ASDA online


----------



## Jetster (Sep 16, 2016)

You could at least wait till it arrives and take some sexy pics


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 16, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Bought something and would like to share? put it here
> 
> I have bought a cheap replacement for my broken headset this morning from Ebay (Tesco outlet) TurtleBeach X12.
> 
> ...


Nice, I see it has an in-line amplifier.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 16, 2016)

Jetster said:


> You could at least wait till it arrives and take some sexy pics



YOU DO NOT WANT THAT.

LOL my phone takes horrrible grainy images, i swear the camera is broken, i miss my old Nokia N95.. that camera was just amazeballs.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 17, 2016)

Got this badboy a couple of nights ago, gonna find time later today to properly set it up on my desk.....which, btw, looks a tad small due to the size of this monitor.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 17, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> Got this badboy a couple of nights ago, gonna find time later today to properly set it up on my desk.....which, btw, looks a tad small due to the size of this monitor.



Nice!


----------



## Melvis (Sep 17, 2016)

These two are on there way


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 17, 2016)

Melvis said:


> These two are on there way View attachment 78910



I've always wanted to try some of In Win mini itx cases, but availability here is horrible for those. Have fun with it


----------



## Frick (Sep 17, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> YOU DO NOT WANT THAT.
> 
> LOL my phone takes horrrible grainy images, i swear the camera is broken, i miss my old Nokia N95.. that camera was just amazeballs.



What phone?

EDIT: To add to the thread, I ordered a pair of Nocs NS500a headphones. I lost the previous ones, and the store still sells them for €20 a pop. Well worth it. I also got The Book of the New Sun by Gene Wolfe while I was at it.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 17, 2016)

Frick said:


> What phone?
> 
> EDIT: To add to the thread, I ordered a pair of Nocs NS500a headphones. I lost the previous ones, and the store still sells them for €20 a pop. Well worth it. I also got The Book of the New Sun by Gene Wolfe while I was at it.



Nokia Lumia 520 i think? well it's a huge downgrade from my previous Lumia, the 1020, before that i had an N95 8GB, both the N95 and 1020 had class leading cameras... amazing even.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 17, 2016)

An idea of how bad my current phone camera is lol.

This is the N95 8GB.

















This is the Lumia 1020.








This is my Lumia 520 at it's best with image editing in Gimp.


----------



## Melvis (Sep 17, 2016)

lZKoce said:


> I've always wanted to try some of In Win mini itx cases, but availability here is horrible for those. Have fun with it



Ive always wanted to build a mini itx PC so when I realized I had most of the parts here for it all I needed was the case. There are only 4-5 shops in Australia that sell this case online so it is hard to get. Never really looked in to In Win till a few weeks ago so, this be all new to me also


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 18, 2016)

Set up the Acer XR341CK on my table, my table looks kinda small now. ...





Watching widescreen movies w/o the annoying black bars is just sex dude! First w/o cropping, what you'd normally see on a 16:9 monitor (w/o the black bars on the sides of course), the dreaded black bars on top and below




Cropping it to fit the entire screen is so much more secksay!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 19, 2016)

Not the most exciting purchases but i do like playing Football/Soccer video games,i've missed out on 2016 version of Pro Evolution soccer and Fifa as i was too occupied with Destiny.
But i'm going to get back on it this year as one of my old uni friends want to do co-op season on Fifa..anyways i bought the new Pro evolution as i always preferred it back in the day and i quite like the more realism than Fifa arcade play,i did play the demo beforehand and i was impressed..so i found it for £36 from my local Argos which is 2nd cheapest price i've found for the game brand new so far.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5697102.htm


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 19, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not the most exciting purchases but i do like playing Football/Soccer video games,i've missed out on 2016 version of Pro Evolution soccer and Fifa as i was too occupied with Destiny.
> But i'm going to get back on it this year as one of my old uni friends want to do co-op season on Fifa..anyways i bought the new Pro evolution as i always preferred it back in the day and i quite like the more realism than Fifa arcade play,i did play the demo beforehand and i was impressed..so i found it for £36 from my local Argos which is 2nd cheapest price i've found for the game brand new so far.
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5697102.htm



Not a bad deal there


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah that 21:9 aspect is really starting to tickle me as well. Nice.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2016)

Ordered this one:






Rapoo E9270P Black.
http://rapoo.com/product/119


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Sep 19, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> YOU DO NOT WANT THAT.
> 
> LOL my phone takes horrrible grainy images, i swear the camera is broken, i miss my old Nokia N95.. that camera was just amazeballs.




Because the Phone does not have a flash...


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 19, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Because the Phone does not have a flash...



Naaa it's because it sucks massive dong.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 19, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> Set up the Acer XR341CK on my table, my table looks kinda small now. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow the desktop icons on the 1st picture looks so small.

Can you see them?


----------



## Melvis (Sep 19, 2016)

And Built!


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 19, 2016)

It looks like the mesh side is meant to be the top.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 19, 2016)

Melvis said:


> View attachment 78994 View attachment 78995
> And Built!



What case?


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 19, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> Wow the desktop icons on the 1st picture looks so small.
> 
> Can you see them?


It's all relative, remember, it's a 34" monitor, so the icons are quite easily visible and distinguishable.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Ordered this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yaaay a Ratpoo (ok ... i positively love my Rapoo KX wireless mechanical keyboard ... but the rest of the brand: mixed feelings  )

tomorrow morning ... (ordered today) : 
 


and today was ... tinkering a bit for fun ordered 30.08.2016 received 16.09.2016 (more details in a separated thread that serve me as a "memo-post it"  ) PC streaming in VR mode test  
 


noticed it's a bit of a random thread, for PC hardware we have "your PC ATM" but that one is for all purchase then ... sooo it would be completely redundant to keep the thread for PC hardware only ... C'Mon peoples! show of your latest "blow up dolls" purchases!!! (joking ... joking ...)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> yaaay a Ratpoo (ok ... i positively love my Rapoo KX wireless mechanical keyboard ... but the rest of the brand: mixed feelings



We'll see how it goes, it has a warranty of 2 years, I can try it out for 14 days, if I don't like it I can return it and get a refund.

Then I'll buy this logitech one:


----------



## Melvis (Sep 19, 2016)

Jetster said:


> What case?



In Win Chopin Mini-itx With 150W 80 Plus Bronze PSU



Caring1 said:


> It looks like the mesh side is meant to be the top.



No no thats meant to be the side panel, it has a mesh top and has rubber feet


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> We'll see how it goes, it has a warranty of 2 years, I can try it out for 14 days, if I don't like it I can return it and get a refund.
> 
> Then I'll buy this logitech one:


well i was quite surprised (and still now  as i use it as my RPi3 Kodi box keyboard) with the KX and their Kaihua Kailh Yellow switches ... a wirless mech ? (not a TKL but almost a TKL ...  ) 

i hope you will like it nonetheless


----------



## natr0n (Sep 19, 2016)

I got 4 of these coming. 1 is for a PS2 hard drive mod. 




ide extender for PS2 mod.




This is for an all sata psu to use with 6 pin adapter for gpu. Rebuilding a nice Dell core 2 duo system for my dad.




I got 2 of these for 2.5 drives. If you have lots of drives you know how great these are.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 19, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> It's all relative, remember, it's a 34" monitor, so the icons are quite easily visible and distinguishable.


oh i keep forgetting, i am coming from a 17 inch laptop


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 20, 2016)

Bought this off a local guy who was selling his whole setup and got it for a steal. Loving the jump to 1440p.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2016)

Darkleoco said:


> Bought this off a local guy who was selling his whole setup and got it for a steal. Loving the jump to 1440p.


Sweet Monitor you've got.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Sep 20, 2016)

Zotac AMP! GTX 980 Ti.  Bought a broken GTX 980 so I sent this in and Zotac replaced it with a GTX 980 Ti. Win!


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2016)

SimpleTECH said:


> Zotac AMP! GTX 980 Ti.  Bought a broken GTX 980 so I sent this in and Zotac replaced it with a GTX 980 Ti. Win!


SCOREdd!!


----------



## Kanan (Sep 20, 2016)

A few weeks in the past I bought this:











It's a DeX gaming mouse pad from steelseries - so far it's really good, really fast and precise. Had a everglide titan for over 10 years before it, was kinda sad to find out that everglide even ceased to exist. That mouse pad was totally dead though dirty beyond imagining and it was already starting to go apart, its rubber and glue bottom somewhat "fused" with the wood table it was on for years lol. Then I had some money over and decided to buy the best mouse pad I could find for my personal taste so I got the DeX. It's some kind of fusion between a hard plastic pad and a normal pad so it's soft and ultra fast at the same time. Plus it's washable and ultra durable - so kinda exactly what I wanted. Was somewhat fast at the beginning but I quickly got used to it. what a change compared to that old everglide, wow.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 20, 2016)

SimpleTECH said:


> Zotac AMP! GTX 980 Ti.  Bought a broken GTX 980 so I sent this in and Zotac replaced it with a GTX 980 Ti. Win!


Lucky b*stard haha.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 20, 2016)

My new toy

 

Kailh Brown keys, and it does its job well. Nice feel on the keycaps too, and I have yet to sense any difference with Cherry.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2016)

Got my new keyboard


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 21, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Got my new keyboard
> 
> View attachment 79066
> 
> View attachment 79067



You game on that one? It looks slick, but those keys have what, 1mm travel?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 22, 2016)

Vayra86 said:


> You game on that one? It looks slick, but those keys have what, 1mm travel?


I had a Logitech keyboard similar to the one P4-630 posted photos of, it worked dandy for me playing games, and typing on. I would still have it if not for a accidental liquid spill killing it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 22, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> I had a Logitech keyboard similar to the one P4-630 posted photos of, it worked dandy for me playing games, and typing on. I would still have it if not for a accidental liquid spill killing it.



Yeah I remember the scissor keys from my laptops, and it wasn't too bad, but a bit more travel really does help me alot for gaming. And mechanical switches.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 22, 2016)

Figured I would post all the Corsair gear I grabbed recently.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 22, 2016)

Darkleoco said:


> Figured I would post all the Corsair gear I grabbed recently.


Show off, oh wait.  Now I'm slightly jealous. Congrats on the new mouse/keyboard, and AIO cooler, and put it to good use.


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 22, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Show off, oh wait.  Now I'm slightly jealous. Congrats on the new mouse/keyboard, and AIO cooler, and put it to good use.


Hadn't had an upgrade in 5 years so I figured I was overdue, would have included my EVGA 1070 SC box but for the life of me I don't know where it went....


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 22, 2016)

Darkleoco said:


> Figured I would post all the Corsair gear I grabbed recently.
> 
> 
> View attachment 79082


Nice! So, you're part of the mechanical keyboard master race! I've been outta touch with mechanical keyboard nomenclature since losing interest after buying >20 mechanical keyboards. What is MX Silent? Is that another way of saying MX Red?

While you're a corsair fan, I'm something of a HiFiMan fanboy myself, bought a number of their audio goodness a few months back, this thread didn't exist back then. Anyway, here's some of the stuff I'd gotten...




The HE1000 (the one in he middle if you dunno) is my most expensive audio purchase, I still have the HE-4 (the one on the left, traded off the one on the right (HE500) with the can below......it's a HE560 with a 3rd party 4pin Balanced XLR cable.





Last but not least, a HiFiMan HM901s (the DAP aka Digital Audio Player) with its very own docking station...





I did say I'm something of a HiFiMan fanboy, didn't I? And just to prove that I was a mechanical keyboard headcase not long ago, here's a shot of just four of the >20 I have....





Man, when I get into something, I just don't know when to stop...... I guess losing interest helped me wean off this mechanical keyboard phase.

Though I did kinda dropped out of the mechanical keyboard scene, I did recently buy the Armaggeddon MKA-5R (the RGB keyboard in the pic above). It has Kailh Blue switch which I've since learned to NOT be prejudiced against (it feels quite similar to the MX Blue, though there's a slight difference in sound when the keys are bottomed out). I've roteated it out of use for now since getting that big monitor, I'm kinda short of desk real estate. That's why I'm using 60% and 75% keyboard for now....


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 22, 2016)

Lame AF I know but me and sis inherited a (see the guess the product thread to try to guess what me and my sis inherited)


----------



## gupsterg (Sep 22, 2016)

Picked these up a day or so ago ....








I can't wait to see the look on my son's face when he get's them on his birthday. Also can't wait to build them with him, I'm probably as excited as he will be  .


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 22, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Picked these up a day or so ago ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice piece of kit you got there,is it going to be put out on displayed too in the house? When i was around 7-12 all i wanted was Slizers/Throwbots and Bionicles.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 22, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Picked these up a day or so ago ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But will it run Crysis?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 22, 2016)

My recent toy collectable back in May when i went to MCM comiccon in London in the UK.




I will be looking at adding the black and gold Dragonzord to my collection hopefully in the October Convention..although i was told it was meant to go on sale at Toysrus around June time..did not see it in store or online. So hopefully bandai booth will have more in stock for me on the Sunday.


----------



## gupsterg (Sep 22, 2016)

kurosagi01 said:


> Nice piece of kit you got there,is it going to be put out on displayed too in the house?



Sort of  , in his own special way  , my son is gonna be 7  . He has an *A*utistic *S*pectrum *D*isorder, he is classed as high functioning. For what he lacks in communication/social skills he excels in others  .

If you met him you would not know he has ASD  , he has a lovely bright personality  . Certain other toys that children of his age may enjoy do not hold his interest at all. Lego captivates him  , not only is it a visual stimulant but mental as well, he has quite a collection  . He also does some custom designs  .

One day I found him sitting at the dining table completely taking apart a set and basically repeating the build from memory, then repeating this process a few times to see how fast he could build it  . Lego movie is his fave movie, certain scenes are now etched in the rest of the family's minds , I also lose count how many times a year we go to Legoland  .



Vayra86 said:


> But will it run Crysis?



It will probably "brick" it when loaded (boom! boom!)   .


----------



## cornemuse (Sep 22, 2016)

natr0n said:


> I got 2 of these for 2.5 drives. If you have lots of drives you know how great these are.



What, exactly is this for?? I have lots of drives,2 1/2, 3 1/2, ide, sata, , , ,

-corne-


----------



## slozomby (Sep 22, 2016)

cornemuse said:


> What, exactly is this for?? I have lots of drives,2 1/2, 3 1/2, ide, sata, , , ,
> 
> -corne-



they're use to protect hard drives when you don't have them mounted in an enclosure. I don't do it much anymore but I used to keep several drives on my desk and just swap the sata/power cables when I needed something off an older disks. this facilitates that.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 22, 2016)

Just testing a NAD T-753, and one thing for sure it blows the hell out of ONKYO and Yamaha. I thought it was time to get one once again as the last time was when the 3020 was released.  Next on my list is a Rotel as they sound so sweet too.

45lb beast lol


----------



## Darkleoco (Sep 22, 2016)

GamerGuy said:


> Nice! So, you're part of the mechanical keyboard master race! I've been outta touch with mechanical keyboard nomenclature since losing interest after buying >20 mechanical keyboards. What is MX Silent? Is that another way of saying MX Red?


It's a variation of MX Red they designed to reduce noise. They built noise reduction into the switch itself without having to change anything else. Very nice when your not the only one in the room who has to get things done.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 23, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Sort of  , in his own special way  , my son is gonna be 7  . He has an *A*utistic *S*pectrum *D*isorder, he is classed as high functioning. For what he lacks in communication/social skills he excels in others  .
> 
> If you met him you would not know he has ASD  , he has a lovely bright personality  . Certain other toys that children of his age may enjoy do not hold his interest at all. Lego captivates him  , not only is it a visual stimulant but mental as well, he has quite a collection  . He also does some custom designs  .
> 
> ...



Hang in there its though, my son, 12 years old, has Aspergers that loves pokemon and math. My ex gf has to drive him around everyday looking for pokemon on that pokemon go game. I got him a complete pokemon collection of books, around 80 books and read them all within a month. I had to get him a tutor for advanced math class since he can do late high school level math  in the 6th grade, every other subject is about average.


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 11, 2016)

Cheers  .

Well the big build is gonna start soon  , but we had other sets to do as well  .








Lego 70818 - Double Decker Couch set was a snag off ebay as not available to purchase retail, bit pricey but  .


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 12, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> Cheers  .
> 
> Well the big build is gonna start soon  , but we had other sets to do as well  .
> 
> ...


OMG ITS LEGOS!!!111

One lucky kid you have. My dream is too built an entire lego city. I still have lego parts from a lego transport airplane and some roads.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 12, 2016)

Bought it a few weeks ago.


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 12, 2016)

yotano211 said:


> OMG ITS LEGOS!!!111
> 
> One lucky kid you have. My dream is too built an entire lego city. I still have lego parts from a lego transport airplane and some roads.



I think soon we may have enough for large Lego scene  .


----------



## Jetster (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## AsRock (Oct 13, 2016)

I picked up some Paradigm 5se up cheap but shortly after found some others that are really close to ones i been after ever since i had some some 19 years ago.

Really wanted the Tannoy Mercury which are originally dated 1981-3, but come across some Tannoy Mercury MK2's which are 1987-89 time line. The pic is of the ones i am getting on Monday.  Apparently these have had one owner who has taken them  the UK to Hong Kong France and the US, and their condition looks pretty awesome.

Will post more soon.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Bought it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Bought it 2 weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 79991


Unpacking pics maybe?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Kanan said:


> Unpacking pics maybe?


Tonight after work, i bought it and haven't opened yet


----------



## Kanan (Oct 13, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Tonight after work, i bought it and haven't opened yet


Alright.

Here some older purchases just a few months old (thread wasnt existent then):





Corsair Carbide 600C tower.





DX Racer classic chair

Bonus:






Old and new cpu


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Bought it one hour ago


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2016)

My new mouse and mouse pad. Didn't quite expect the pad to be so big but I'm liking the extra real estate.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Bought it less than one hour ago.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Bought it less than one hour ago.
> 
> View attachment 80032



I have 2 of those Noctua's as my Intake/Exhaust, very pleased with them.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 13, 2016)

Just got delivered today. Need to swap out my aging CM 1000W Silent Pro this weekend and then re-do the cable management. Plus, I missed plugging in one of the USB headers to the MB when I had to replace the MB 6-8 months back, so one of the USB 2.0 ports doesn't work on the front of my tower.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> I have 2 of those Noctua's as my Intake/Exhaust, very pleased with them.


I need to buy 3 more but 14, i have read a few reviews, all positive.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Coming soon, very Soon


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 14, 2016)

Picked up two used office computers for $100CDN and then threw in R7 240's ($60 each) in them for my kids.


----------



## gupsterg (Oct 14, 2016)

@INSTG8R

Got the same branded pad, but small version recently, bargain on Amazon as an addon item for <£4 IIRC. I was quite pleased how well it grips my custom PC desk, I think you have one as well  .

@Kanan

Nice chair .


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2016)

Bought it 10 minutes ago


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 14, 2016)

HossHuge said:


> Picked up two used office computers for $100CDN and then threw in R7 240's ($60 each) in them for my kids.


nice pairing, i did the same with a HP SFF and also same R7 240  (posted about it at the time in the "nostalgic hardware" thread)

those are HP DC7900? (mine was running a C2D E8500 and did quite fine for multimedia and light gaming )

on a second look... nope not DC7900, more modern version seemingly... what CPU? 

DC8000 Elite? maybe?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 14, 2016)

Bought a pair of zebra finches a few weeks ago


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Bought a pair of zebra finches a few weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 80058



Nice hardwares.
Are they Nvidia or AMD


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 14, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Bought a pair of zebra finches a few weeks ago



Brave soul. I remember having parakeets when I was little - my mom really liked them (for about the first week we had them) and she convinced dad to buy them for her. The damn birds would never shut up and the kids got stuck cleaning the cage out and constantly feeding/watering them. I couldn't bring myself to get any birds after the irritation of dealing with parakeets.


----------



## HossHuge (Oct 15, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> nice pairing, i did the same with a HP SFF and also same R7 240  (posted about it at the time in the "nostalgic hardware" thread)
> 
> those are HP DC7900? (mine was running a C2D E8500 and did quite fine for multimedia and light gaming )
> 
> ...



They are HP EliteDesk 800's.  They have C2D E8400, 4GB DDR3 ram and 250GB hard drives.  My boys love them.  They're playing Metroid Prime on the Dolphin emulator.  For the price, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Kanan (Oct 15, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> Brave soul. I remember having parakeets when I was little - my mom really liked them (for about the first week we had them) and she convinced dad to buy them for her. The damn birds would never shut up and the kids got stuck cleaning the cage out and constantly feeding/watering them. I couldn't bring myself to get any birds after the irritation of dealing with parakeets.


Yeah that's usually the problem with birds in a cage. We had 1-2 canaries (varied because one died and sometimes got replaced too until the end where it was just one) and it really was a lot of work. The dirt they produced was not only in the cage but on the surrounding floor too. But they could sing it was nice. Until it started to get boring that is. I'm not a fan of caged animals, I think they deserve better than to live in prison.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 15, 2016)

Thought ill share what i bought few weeks ago,i bought some more cleaning products for the car as i have now got into habit of wanting to detail my car.
Got more snow foam,polish applicator,wax applicator,polish,quick wax spray and more microfibre towel.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2016)

Finally, delivered today


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 19, 2016)

Got some goodies too.
X99 board
64GB Ram
i7-6850K CPU
500GB M.2 drive


----------



## flmatter (Oct 19, 2016)

My new purchase.  I also have 11 15rd mags, 3.5 pound connector & spring kit, extended slide lock and extended slide release, extended mag release coming. Maybe next month I will get the Trijicon HD night sights and tungsten guide rod with springs.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 19, 2016)

Awesome Glock @flmatter !!!!

Congrats on an amazing purchase bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

flmatter said:


> My new purchase.  I also have 11 15rd mags, 3.5 pound connector & spring kit, extended slide lock and extended slide release, extended mag release coming. Maybe next month I will get the Trijicon HD night sights and tungsten guide rod with springs.
> 
> View attachment 80186



I'd rather invest that money in some computer hardware, but hey thats just me, we can't buy firearms here.
Maybe you need it in Alaska with those wild bears and other wild there?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## flmatter (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> and other wild there


  pretty much. Plus it was a smoking deal too, I got it new for way less than sticker/tag.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I'd rather invest that money in some computer hardware, but hey that's just me, we can't buy firearms here.
> Maybe you need it in Alaska with those wild bears and other wild there?


What bears? It's that time of the year they go into hibernation.

Only seen one brown bear pawing at a tarp on the ground in the front yard once many years back. Usually see more black bears, seen one running through the parking lot of the elementary school near the subdivision I live in when I was parked.

Did have a bear (brown/black?) clawing at our garage door late night/early morning. Long scratch on the lower panel plus missing rubber on the bottom flap pushed against the concrete. (garage door was down)


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

neatfeatguy said:


> Brave soul. I remember having parakeets when I was little - my mom really liked them (for about the first week we had them) and she convinced dad to buy them for her. The damn birds would never shut up and the kids got stuck cleaning the cage out and constantly feeding/watering them. I couldn't bring myself to get any birds after the irritation of dealing with parakeets.



The only downside is the male is horny as hell the whole day he wants to jump on the female, when I hear him make weird noises I walk to the cage and then he'll calm down again...
Sometimes I find eggs on the bottom, the thing is I don't want young babybirds so thats why I don't have a nest for them, 2 birds is enough lol!
The weather getting colder here and have winter soon, but they stay inside ofcourse, I hope the male stops being horny and stops jumping the female during that period but I'm not sure


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 19, 2016)

Brand new, nice and shiny rework station. 
First I got a different model, which came DOA (defective compressor). A store replaced it with "a bit better and more expensive" piece of crap. 
At least now I can do my job without relying on even cheaper PoS that smells like burnt plastic after 5 minutes... 
I guess you get what you pay for...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 19, 2016)

Latest order...(delivery between the 21 and 24 depending )





Speedlink AIRROW Flightstick, black - PCZ (DEFI) / (DEFI)
Article: 0001203901
1 73.65 CHF 73.65 CHF
subtotal 73.65 CHF
payment costs 1.45 CHF
75.10 CHF
NO VAT: CHE-MWST 116 311 185 Taxes included 5.56 CHF

unfortunately the VKB Gladiator is unavailable for EU country, and i couldn't find a retailer who import the RavCore Javelin (Polish VKB OEM)

the Speedlink has some downsides (like a potentiometer for twist axis and no extra connector for add on ) but will do fine i can bet on it 

Speedlink:
 

VKB:


RavCore:


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2016)

Bought it 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 25, 2016)

Laser Cloud printing


----------



## flmatter (Oct 25, 2016)

Upgraded my glock 19 with extended mag release, slide release and slide lock release. can't see it but I also did a 3.5# trigger connector. now I am just looking at night sights and heavier recoil spring assembly for it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2016)

ok ... that's it ...

finally decided to order that little thing ...

*Xiro Xplorer V Drone RTF*
Article: 0001165132
1 604.60 CHF
expected arrival next monday


not too expensive a and a bit more practical than a YUNEEC Breeze or a DJI Phantom 3 standard, and modular to boot ...


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 27, 2016)

flmatter said:


> Upgraded my glock 19 with extended mag release, slide release and slide lock release. can't see it but I also did a 3.5# trigger connector. now I am just looking at night sights and heavier recoil spring assembly for it.



I always liked the Glock except in CSGO it's useless in that game haha


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 27, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I always liked the Glock except in CSGO it's useless in that game haha


so do i, i always took either the Sig Sauer P226 (well i am Swiss ... and that was the standard officer sidearm when i was in the army ) or the Hk USP 45 .... ahahaha you made my day (well night actually .. )


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 27, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> so do i, i always took either the Sig Sauer P226 (well i am Swiss ... and that was the standard officer sidearm when i was in the army ) or the Hk USP 45 .... ahahaha you made my day (well night actually .. )



It's very vague in my memory but i do believe i used the same pistol, for some odd reason i struggle remembering the pistol


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2016)

Here is what i have purchased yesterday.

Logitech G35.

I have had the same model till two months ago, the reason why i have replaced it with a new one is because i forgot my old G35 on my Gaming chair and unfortunately i have sat on it

I know there are way better Headsets out there but for what i need it are more than enough.







Logitech C920 HD Pro Webcam.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 28, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> why i have replaced it with a new one is because i forgot my old G35 on my Gaming chair and unfortunately i have sat on it


Might want to look next time so your not sitting on your headset.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Might want to look next time so your not sitting on your headset.


I was thinking if buy one more just in case it happens again 

Bought this last night


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 28, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> i7-6850K CPU



How does that CPU overclock mate?

Nice purchase btw


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 28, 2016)

Well, here it comes!
This is only a half of what I bought today. 
Was too late on a GTX1080, but at least I was able to catch a bulk of GTX980/Ti and 970s.
It looks like I'm gonna have some upgrade materials and spares (_after sleepless nights with a soldering iron in my hand_)


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 28, 2016)

I start work on Monday, so expect a pic of a GTX 1070.... maybe


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Well, here it comes!
> This is only a half of what I bought today.
> Was too late on a GTX1080, but at least I was able to catch a bulk of GTX980/Ti and 970s.
> It looks like I'm gonna have some upgrade materials and spares (_after sleepless nights with a soldering iron in my hand_)



How many computers you need lol!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 28, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> Well, here it comes!
> This is only a half of what I bought today.
> Was too late on a GTX1080, but at least I was able to catch a bulk of GTX980/Ti and 970s.
> It looks like I'm gonna have some upgrade materials and spares (_after sleepless nights with a soldering iron in my hand_)




ive been on the net all day and thats the best pic ive seen.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 28, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> How many computers you need lol!


There's no such thing as too many computers!


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 28, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> There's no such thing as too many computers!



Too true haha.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 28, 2016)

Ok, here's some more nerd porn:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 28, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> I start work on Monday, so expect a pic of a GTX 1070.... maybe




which pc will it go in or is it the start of a new build?


Well done with the job..........keep on truckin'


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 28, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> which pc will it go in or is it the start of a new build?
> 
> 
> Well done with the job..........keep on truckin'





A while to go before i get that job this is working at UPS but wage is 9.45 an hour and meanwhile will be training for my C+E 

It's going in my XEON build, after that though an entire new beast will be built as i will be at the limit's of my E5640 with the 1070.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 28, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> i will be at the limit's of my E5640 with the 1070.




X5677 @ 5.0ghz  (4c/8th)

or
X5670 @4.7ghz (6c/12th)

@Recon-UK selling your 670 will easily pay for one of them.
you better not try and leave our cult Mister !!!!!
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xeon-owners-club.211143/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 29, 2016)

ahaha ... 2 on 4 ... 19days delivery (well ... from China ... what else ... )

a dogtag and a small cardboard box ... neat ...
 

well the dogtag is actually cult for me since i love positively the manga Gangsta and the anime A/0 and also because that tag feature my first name ... (oh god ... now everybody here can put a name on my forum name ) and also because that character's height and age is the same as me ...  


but the box ...


Spoiler



 
well ... a compact bluetooth earpiece 



all that for 11$ (instead of 34$ with the promo on the little cardboard box ...  )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 31, 2016)

3 on 4 oh well this gonna be awesome ... (no more edit for previous post  )

despite the website description saying : basic model with 3 axis Gimbal .... 
  
packed ... extra set of propeller, spare parts ... Xiro doesn't joke when it come to customer satisfaction ... no wonder that one is nicknamed "the phantom killer"  


now that's what i call gifts ... 

the Range extender is standard with the separate Gimbal vision kit but the basic version at 604chf come with one accu only ... extra cost 139chf (discounted from 169chf) but the one i received pack a second accu
   
it's actually quite compact and the build feels great.

test tomorrow  

for fun ... this is the price of the version with 2 accu
https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/product/xiro-xplorer-v-mit-ersatzakku-rc-drones-5752261
i actually paid 125chf less


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> 3 on 4 oh well this gonna be awesome ... (no more edit for previous post  )
> 
> despite the website description saying : basic model with 3 axis Gimbal ....
> View attachment 80666 View attachment 80667
> ...



Almost ready to annoy the people outside?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 31, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Almost ready to annoy the people outside?


nope ... i have some respect for people ... and i hate taking pictures with peoples on ...  but ready to make a Unigine Valley Real Life Edition .... when i will be comfortable with the handling


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> nope ... i have some respect for people ... and i hate taking pictures with peoples on ...  but ready to make a Unigine Valley Real Life Edition .... when i will be comfortable with the handling



"Black Hawk going down!... Black Hawk going down!!...."


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 31, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> "Black Hawk going down!... Black Hawk going down!!...."


hence my Mei-Day (mayday) avatar ...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2016)

Purchase a few minutes ago.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 31, 2016)

Outback Bronze said:


> How does that CPU overclock mate?
> 
> Nice purchase btw



I have yet to build the system. (also got a 6800K setup to build)
Was gonna build it today, but got hung up with my weird neighbor's drama.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 1, 2016)

bought this: wating for it to get here: 




Netgear A6200 got it for only 14. I lost my edimax AC600 (replacement for the N single stream single band in the toshiba laptop) and needed something a bit better.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 1, 2016)

Purchased today.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 1, 2016)

semi continuation ... oh wait show off purchases ... oh well ... my hat is newly bought ... 5.99chf 

  

testing the gimbals...









next ... finding some 9443/9450 carbon prop dual or tri ...
 



GreiverBlade said:


> (oh god ... now everybody here can put a name on my forum name )


aherm ... now everybody can put a face on the name ... right? 

edit: also ... next, would be figuring out compass issues during flight ... it calibrate fine but loose it sometime, oh well for the price it handle and fly like a boss even more funny, during my 1st test flight (that one was the second session ) i encountered 2 guys with a DJI Phantom 3 Pro when i changed test zone ... i was right ... the Phantom would have been too bulky and too white at my taste


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 1, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> semi continuation ... oh wait show off purchases ... oh well ... my hat is newly bought ... 5.99chf
> View attachment 80713 View attachment 80709 View attachment 80712
> 
> testing the gimbals...
> ...



Nice toy... The camera quality isn't bad either.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 1, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Nice toy... The camera quality isn't bad either.


14mp in still mode 1080p/30 and 720p/60 in movie

also notice the mountain right in the top-middle of the 2nd pics?

that one ...


valley ...


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 2, 2016)

Coming soon.












Yeah it's Freesync but it's also 1440P and 144hz... cheap too.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 3, 2016)

Yet another rewarding shopping experience.
Ever since I saw this tool in action, I always wanted to have one.
Now I do:


----------



## AsRock (Nov 4, 2016)

Fully working order to, not much for the brand but i could not pass it up for 5$ . Although a missing part but what the hell right.


----------



## GLD (Nov 4, 2016)

Not PC related, but I bought this on August 31st.




PC related, I am shopping for a good gaming headset atm, and patiently waiting on ZEN.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 7, 2016)

So I found a batch of 2TB Ultrastar 7k6000's on Amazon for 50 bucks a pop...  They are listed by "Lagoom Sales" as "open box, like new!" and I'm thinking "yeah, used hard drive, not going there!"

But still, they are one of HGST's latest enterprise hard drive model and the last one they will ever make that isn't helium based, so I go back the next day out of curiousity and notice a few things.

1.)  The part numbers indicate these are true 4kn drives.  That means, maybe someone really did buy them and put them back in the box (4kn drives don't work with Windows 7 and earlier, and have issues with anything but an extremely modern chipset).

2.)  I'm using Windows 10 and z170 so that won't be an issue.

3.)  Someone has snatched up all but one.

So, despite the iffy seller name of "Lagoom Sales," I fill out an order.  It's only 50 bucks right and these have a runtime SMART counter, so I'll know what I'm getting.

Got the drive today.  Looks decent.  5 year warranty still is valid and has 4 years left...  Sure enough, 4kn:






SMART data shows almost no use, consistent with someone trying to load it into a 2008 server and giving up. 





So, I got what is basically a $200 Enterprise HDD with 128MBs of cache and all sorts of reliability for $50 and it's like new...  Nice.  This will replace my old Seagate Constellation.2 1TB in my rig. 


Nice to win for once.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 7, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> So I found a batch of 2TB Ultrastar 7k6000's on Amazon for 50 bucks a pop...  They are listed by "Lagoom Sales" as "open box, like new!" and I'm thinking "yeah, used hard drive, not going there!"
> 
> But still, they are one of HGST's latest enterprise hard drive model and the last one they will ever make that isn't helium based, so I go back the next day out of curiousity and notice a few things.
> 
> ...




Nice drive mate! good price too.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah, I've had horrible luck with used HDD's in the past (I tried a few way back when during the thailand flooding), but I guess Karma was nice today.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Nov 7, 2016)

Not a huge purchase but due to all of the new fancy sensors and mice arriving I decided to go for something that still can't be beat! Never had a WMO before but have used the IE3.0 and this one was modded  to have cool awesome lights! don't think I will need anything for a really long time


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 7, 2016)

AsRock said:


> I picked up some Paradigm 5se up cheap but shortly after found some others that are really close to ones i been after ever since i had some some 19 years ago.
> 
> Really wanted the Tannoy Mercury which are originally dated 1981-3, but come across some Tannoy Mercury MK2's which are 1987-89 time line. The pic is of the ones i am getting on Monday.  Apparently these have had one owner who has taken them  the UK to Hong Kong France and the US, and their condition looks pretty awesome.
> 
> Will post more soon.




Man I wish I had those !!!!


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 7, 2016)

Don't really have pictures yet since it's from ebay and waiting them from China but I bought a T7200 cpu and 2X2gigs ddr2-667 elpida to make my old Dell Inspiron 640M go a little faster with Windows 7. That laptop I got it from dump long time ago without HDD and a broken screen. Got an HDD from broken Toshiba laptop then I waited 3 years even more to find a cheap screen that I got from a parts laptop Dell Latitude D600 at 20$ Canadian. It's expensive those because they did not produce a lot of models with the 14.1" screen size and of course the 14" does not fit. DVD-burner died couple of weeks ago and I just found a dead HP Pavilion DV9000 so I got the optical on it and transfered to mine. Basically my laptop is a Frankenstein Dell with other Dell parts but also Toshiba and HP. Voilà !


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> Don't really have pictures yet since it's from ebay and waiting them from China but I bought a T7200 cpu and 2X2gigs ddr2-667 elpida to make my old Dell Inspiron 640M go a little faster with Windows 7. That laptop I got it from dump long time ago without HDD and a broken screen. Got an HDD from broken Toshiba laptop then I waited 3 years even more to find a cheap screen that I got from a parts laptop Dell Latitude D600 at 20$ Canadian. It's expensive those because they did not produce a lot of models with the 14.1" screen size and of course the 14" does not fit. DVD-burner died couple of weeks ago and I just found a dead HP Pavilion DV9000 so I got the optical on it and transfered to mine. Basically my laptop is a Frankenstein Dell with other Dell parts but also Toshiba and HP. Voilà !



Getting them imported is what the problem is. How ever those i posted had a big problem, a fixable problem just that they said they were in perfect working order, so i got them cheaper than i payed as ebay hate buyers getting screwed.

Have a real close look at the surround ^^. The big is that they are no typical 8" speaker they measure 8" but the cone actually smaller than your typical sized 8" how ever what TANNOY did is the coil is smaller allowing a larger cone.

This is why i never posted any new pics as i am was looking for replacement surrounds as the last place who claimed they had them failed which i had to wait weeks for sue to being in Europe.

But yes you can get them pretty dam cheap without issue's just that postage and IF they are willing to send them.

But they will live again soon .  Just had to put up with some Paradigm 5SE's for now which are really nice although the vocals are not as up front as the Tannoy Mercuys are, although not a real bad thing if you like loud music .

EDIT: which needed to be fixed, some how some one managed to course a dent outwards on the cone which you can see the the bottom right. it was a lot worse than that and taken some time to fix all so  1/2 the glue had come off too.  Not bad for $50 though not bad at all.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 7, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Getting them imported is what the problem is. How ever those i posted had a big problem, a fixable problem just that they said they were in perfect working order, so i got them cheaper than i payed as ebay hate buyers getting screwed.
> 
> Have a real close look at the surround ^^. The big is that they are no typical 8" speaker they measure 8" but the cone actually smaller than your typical sized 8" how ever what TANNOY did is the coil is smaller allowing a larger cone.
> 
> ...




In fact I am going to make plans for my own bookshelf speakers boxes and put inside vintage speakers.  I wil go for car speakers I have laying aroudn brand new Sparkomatic  SK63 60watts RMS 6 inches 3 ways. Maybe for the bass I 'll put 6 inches subs I had here too. My setup will be plugged on a car amp powered by a computer psu.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2016)

Nothing like a bit of fiddling, hope you can get them balanced right. I tend to keep away from 3 way speakers but if i had the stuff sure i would try it too .

Funny though Paradigm 5SE are classed as a bookshelf speaker and they are massive compared to todays speakers,  put it this way they are 11" deep and weight about 22lb's a piece and supposed to be a foot away from the wall which would mean you would ideally need a shelf that sticks out some 23" at least.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 7, 2016)

Too much. the one i drawn plans are smaller.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 7, 2016)

Went on a shopping spree today. 
Found a local guy, who was in a process of upgrading his ITX rig, so I bought his leftovers:
- Seasonic 450W 80+ Gold PSU
- Noctua L9i HSF
... all for the low price of <$80, warranty and receipts included.

The PSU alone retails at $100 locally...


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> Too much. the one i drawn plans are smaller.



Well yeah, but make sure to post them when you finished .

EDIT i thought of these two when i had seen that SONY i sold the DVD player.












silentbogo said:


> View attachment 80884 View attachment 80885 View attachment 80886
> 
> Went on a shopping spree today.
> Found a local guy, who was in a process of upgrading his ITX rig, so I bought his leftovers:
> ...



It should serve you well.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 7, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Well yeah, but make sure to post them when you finished .
> 
> EDIT i thought of these two when i had seen that SONY i sold the DVD player.
> 
> ...



I Will but I should I put it into Project se tion instead?


----------



## AsRock (Nov 7, 2016)

Personally think it be classed as a mod in such or close at least.  Hey how about a revival thread as i would have a few things to add to it too and surly some here do too.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 10, 2016)

I got bunch of drives this week.




128gb usb stick mostly for Playstation 2 use.




2tb hitachi drive for dumping
Also, My friend gave me a wd 2tb usb3 external as well.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 11, 2016)

I just got this vintage car amplifier with output of 40 watts maximum. 20 watts on two channel or 10 watts on 4 channels. So my plan is to feed it with laptop charger and I bought a 3.5mm male-male audio wire that I will cut one end to screw + and - to the amp input so i can plug my cell phone or laptop on it. Got a lot of nice speakers here so all I need is to find bookshelf boxes. Voilà!


----------



## R00kie (Nov 12, 2016)

Does this qualify?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Does this qualify?



well it should ... it's a show off purchase thread ... it's generic and not "computer only" related


----------



## gupsterg (Nov 12, 2016)

Nabbed Lego Jurassic World Indominus Rex Breakout in a TRU promo  . A retired set, comparing the purchase price vs current ebay price it was a no brainer not to get the Millennium Falcon. One for offsping and others to support the hobby  .


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 13, 2016)

I just bought this from à thrift store to test the watts output on a sound system.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 13, 2016)

Realistic used to make some good shit back then, it's all crap these days.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 13, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Realistic used to make some good shit back then, it's all crap these days.



Made in Korea so I guess now it's made in China.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 13, 2016)

Hehe, they made a few good equalizers back in the day, that did not add tone to the sound although they were full sized units.

Thinking it work much better than the RCA of today ,  RS went bump way before for i moved to the US and that's going back some years now.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 13, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Hehe, they made a few good equalizers back in the day, that did not add tone to the sound although they were full sized units.
> 
> Thinking it work much better than the RCA of today ,  RS went bump way before for i moved to the US and that's going back some years now.



I have one amp at home that brand is Queon. Which was importated by company called Québec Ontario import. Never knew more about it and cant find any informations so i Will try my tester on it to know thé max rms watts coming out of thé amp.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's one i found though a yahoo image search.

http://www.mkvirtual.com/vintage_audio/Amplifiers/Queon_QT-560.html


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 13, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Here's one i found though a yahoo image search.
> 
> http://www.mkvirtual.com/vintage_audio/Amplifiers/Queon_QT-560.html



Mine looks like that and have way more output than just 80 watts per channel. It's also older QT440 front looks the same except for the 4 rectangular lights on the left.

Also found this one with more description http://cariboo.craigslist.ca/ele/5833170891.html


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 14, 2016)

FINAL-FREAKIN-LY GOT THE NETGEAR A6200 from newegg but 5 days after I broke down and got one with amazon prime!!! HAHAHA

Oh well I got 2 of em now


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2016)

Today i have purchased the following hardwares:

1 - Asus Rog Maximus VIII Extreme

2 - i7 6700K

3 - G.Skill Ripjaws 5 DDR4 3000MHz
 ( 32GB )

Pics will be posted Friday or Saturday


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Today i have purchased the following hardwares:
> 
> 1 - Asus Rog Maximus VIII Extreme
> 
> ...



Do you still plan to water-cool your xeon rig now that you will build a skylake system?
Assuming you will use the GTX1080 in your new rig as well.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Do you still plan to water-cool your xeon rig now that you will build a skylake system?
> Assuming you will use the GTX1080 in your new rig as well.


The Xeon Machine is gone


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 14, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The Xeon Machine is gone



I thought you would keep it and put back your 2 770s in it.

So you sold it...

Online with your phone now?

Or did you had another backup rig?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 14, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I thought you would keep it and put back your 2 770s in it.


the 2 x 770 are gone too



P4-630 said:


> So you sold it.



Yes



P4-630 said:


> Online with your phone now?



Nope.



P4-630 said:


> Or did you had another backup rig?



Yes


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 15, 2016)

So after staying up too late again messing with my overclock on my lackluster 6700K CPU, I finally realized I will never be happy with a CPU that only overclocks to 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz with immense voltage (1.45v).  I want moar.  So I did want every good techie should do, and cashed my most recent job checks, and vaporized my newly found money at amazon and Silicon Lotter on the following:



 



 

I don't really think my current board is a good OC'er despite being alright functionality wise, hence the mobo as well.

And yes, I can already hear @Toothless screaming about how I bought a frickin' ASUS board (I'm not exactly thrilled with the brand myself), but this one I did my homework on and it uses decent components and power delivery...  has a good audio system, etc...  provided it doesn't need an RMA after amazon covers it, I'll be fine. 

So yeah, I'm broke again, lol.  Watch for a froggy super-sale of my current mobo and CPU...  provided you don't want too extreme an overclock, they are swell parts.


----------



## yotano211 (Nov 15, 2016)

Is that 6700k coming to my address?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 15, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> So after staying up too late again messing with my overclock on my lackluster 6700K CPU, I finally realized I will never be happy with a CPU that only overclocks to 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz with immense voltage (1.45v).  I want moar.  So I did want every good techie should do, and cashed my most recent job checks, and vaporized my newly found money at amazon and Silicon Lotter on the following:
> 
> View attachment 81130
> 
> ...


**INTERNALLY SCREAMING**


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The Xeon Machine is gone




My eye-balls just fell out.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 15, 2016)

Toothless said:


> **INTERNALLY SCREAMING**



Hey, if you don't mind the absurd legacy ports (3 pci ports, what is this, 2006?), I may be able to make you a helluva deal on the old mobo and 6700k combo...  and there's no ASUS to be found there, lol.

If you have even a cursory interest Toothless, do let me know.  I would give you dibs and work with you on payments.

No pressure naturally, but it's certifiably ASUS free, lol.

I didn't even get thermal paste in this socket...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 15, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> My eye-balls just fell out.


It was hard for me to take that decision, i still haven't shipped, maybe i could change my mind


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 15, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> It was hard for me to take that decision, i still haven't shipped, maybe i could change my mind




whatever your decision is, it was great to watch you build and run it..........


----------



## ahujet (Nov 15, 2016)

Got this beast today for 10 euros


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes guys everything goes in this thread, show off your purchases


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 15, 2016)

..........


Knoxx29 said:


> It was hard for me to take that decision, i still haven't shipped, maybe i could change my mind


Still not received the Request of my shipping address


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2016)

As promised.

Here is a pic of my last purchase



 

Motherboard: 400€

CPU: 360€

Ram: 250€


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 17, 2016)

Wow its so expensive compared to here in Canada.



Knoxx29 said:


> As promised.
> 
> Here is a pic of my last purchase
> 
> ...


----------



## natr0n (Nov 17, 2016)

a fancy usb3.0 hub coming in a few days. I did a lot of research on hubs they all are pretty much shit/knockoffs with low/no amps. $15 used =)


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 17, 2016)

natr0n said:


> a fancy usb3.0 hub coming in a few days. I did a lot of research on hubs they all are pretty much shit/knockoffs with low/no amps. $15 used =)




Most of them have no amps of course. Its à splitter so it splits only what your usb port can give. Which is usually 500 mA per port as long as they are not thé superposés one on the motherboard. That's also why they have a connecter for an external 5volts source.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> Wow its so expensive compared to here in Canada.


Yes it's, that's why i have a second job, to pay my hardwares.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 17, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes it's, that's why i have a second job, to pay my hardwares.



How do you explain thé price différence?
In € its 315 for thé cpu.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> How do you explain thé price différence?
> In € its 315 for thé cpu.



There is not too much to explain, unfortunately here in Germany Pc's parts are expensive, if you buy it on amazon you could pay a 10€/20€ less but i prefer to buy directly at the Pc shop because:

1 - the PC shop it's just 1 minute from where i live (walking)

2 - if any component has to be replaced because it's broken i don't have to be calling Amazon and explaining what happened and sending the broken component to them and waiting that they send it back to me ect ect ect.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 17, 2016)

OEM Nvidia 650 ti for 56$. Got it from eBay. I forgot to take a picture, it is already inside my PC


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2016)

SomeOne99h said:


> I forgot to take a picture, it is already inside my PC


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2016)

@Knoxx29 , up and running tomorrow? Or not all parts yet?


----------



## MIG 29 (Nov 17, 2016)

*CPU Cooler Upgrade , just came from newegg via Fedex!*


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2016)

@MIG 29 :
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs


----------



## MIG 29 (Nov 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> @MIG 29 :
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/specs



The Riing Cooler is for one of my other setups , I have 6 PC's , the Cryorig C7 is on the one in my specs.


----------



## MIG 29 (Nov 17, 2016)

*Here's the C7 on my newest build.*


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2016)

MIG 29 said:


> the Cryorig C7 is on the one in my specs.



We can't see your specs....

Edit: Check...Ok specs are visible now...


----------



## MIG 29 (Nov 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> We can't see your specs....



All set , thanks . Should show now,  I have an i3 6100 from newegg and have it in there right now , getting a 6600k from jet.com in a few weeks.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> @Knoxx29 , up and running tomorrow? Or not all parts yet?


It's running since yesterday.


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 17, 2016)

Got a new celly.  LeEco Le Max 2 has pretty decent specs.  Comes with a SD820, 4g Ram, 32g of space, 2k screen and best of all only $219 US, only downfall is crappy software with boatloads of Chinese bloatware but nothing a custom ROM can't fix.


----------



## MIG 29 (Nov 17, 2016)

redundantslurs said:


> Got a new celly.  LeEco Le Max 2 has pretty decent specs.  Comes with a SD820, 4g Ram, 32g of space, 2k screen and best of all only $219 US, only downfall is crappy software with boatloads of Chinese bloatware but nothing a custom ROM can't fix.



Very nice , Congrats.


----------



## MIG 29 (Nov 17, 2016)

Best replacement for a stock cooler : Purchased another one from the egg.
Cryorig C7


----------



## redundantslurs (Nov 17, 2016)

Phones now a days are so overpriced, I'm cheap and never gonna pay the premium manufactures like Samsung, Apple and the likes want for their phones.  Cheap phones come with their caveats but I'm willing to deal with em if it means saving money.  "Moar Money Moar Beer" that my motto.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 18, 2016)

Sparkomatic  SK63 brand new in box with original bill of Canadian Tire store. 39.99$ Canadian in 1996. A guy I know is an ebenist antique furnitures restoration expert. He need a good computer so I made a deal with him to build me bookshelf boxes in exchange of a computer. These will be on top of thé speakers face and on lower part I have 8 inches subs. Connected to a Pioneer GM-X332 car amp powered by a computer psu.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 18, 2016)

Got it two months ago and I forgot it in à box. 17$ Canadian at an auction and still working well. Maybe gonna change thé two tiny fans but everything else is fine. How were they rated back then?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 18, 2016)

My last purchase.

WD Black 1TB HDD 7200rpm SATA 6Gb/s 32MB cache 2,5 inch.





I have my Games installed on a WD Blue 1TB HDD 5400rpm.

The Black it's going to be the new HDD for my Games.

Update: 2 minutes ago i have received a call from the PC shop, the HDD has arrived.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 18, 2016)

I newest purchase. 2008 Pontiac G6


----------



## EntropyZ (Nov 18, 2016)

Picked up a cheap Aerocool V2X and an Enermax NAXN 500W PSU today. Carrying both for 7.5km back and forth was a b**ch. I have to find some way to get exercise other than cycling anyways. Gonna build a computer for Christmas.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 18, 2016)

EntropyZ said:


> Picked up a cheap Aerocool V2X and an Enermax NAXN 500W PSU today. Carrying both for 7.5km back and forth was a b**ch. I have to find some way to get exercise other than cycling anyways. Gonna build a computer for Christmas.



Want better than cycling?? Go in black neighbor and Scream "Hip-hop is shit". You will run like never before.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 18, 2016)

My first mechanical keyboard: Zalman K500.
I only paid $15 for it, because a few keys are not working, and there is not a single retailer or person in Ukraine, who's willing to sell Kailh reds in quantities less than 100ct...
In a day or two I will post a semi-functional fix in *ghetto mods *thread.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 18, 2016)

silentbogo said:


> In a day or two I will post a semi-functional fix in *ghetto mods *thread.


I hope that you are not thinking to put some of your teeth in there.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 19, 2016)

As promised.

Pic of my new HDD.





Time to give some boost to my Games


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 19, 2016)

I need to buy an audio adapter. One side is 3.5mm plug for phone or laptop and thé other side is thé fork type connecter that you hold with screws usually. Im in Canada where can I order?


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 20, 2016)

Amazon Prime membership, watched The Grand Tour.. was brilliant!

And some small purchases...

Since i have no TV up here i bought a freeview that i can hook up to my PC monitor and enjoy TV.
HDMI out, component out, USB in for recording TV.



 


And an old CD i had back when i was in my teens, epic.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 20, 2016)

Also bought Planet Earth 2 DVD set.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 20, 2016)

Just some Canadian flavoured whiskey I bought to celebrate the 350th anniversary of my town. Yes in America towns are young and even with it's 350 years it's been one of the first three towns built upon arrival of Jacques Cartier in Canada.


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 20, 2016)

JunkBear said:


> View attachment 81270
> 
> Just some Canadian flavoured whiskey I bought to celebrate the 350th anniversary of my town. Yes in America towns are young and even with it's 350 years it's been one of the first three towns built upon arrival of Jacques Cartier in Canada.


How is that Regal Apple? I've only ever tried the Maple but for the life of me nothing local sells it anymore


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2016)

3 days left for my holidays in Spain ... and for me holidays in Spain always translate in a bunch o'stuff bought for cheap (at last cheaper than equivalent bought in Switzerland ... )

nonetheless mostly local specialty, cigs, some "MercaChina" bit's and pieces (i.e.: the zip ties at 0.60€ a pack or a fixpencil with 6x2B lead and 2x12pack of HB lead for 3€ ) and ... probably the most funny side ... : some winter clothing (20° to 25° atm were i am, but i bought  those for home, 0° to -5° for now )

FOOOD (well ... almost...) Black Garlic/Ajo Negro = fermented garlic ( 90 days~ ) some Turrón, radish/ruccola/green pepper seeds 1kg pink himalayan salt (4€)
  

polar softshell pants, neckwarmer, beanie (reversible)/ led lights, the famous zipties and fixpencil, one activity wristband (pretty basic) one Pilot FriXion (2.50€ in switzerland they are around 5€ sometime ) and a headlight (4.59€ and not bad for the price )
  

and some "it's impossible for me to not buy some..." when i am in an open air market ... rings (steel), wristband and necklaces (leather and resin)
 


still 3days ... plenty more occasion to get some more stuffs for home 

oh yes ... i forgot, in the fridge i have 1.350kg Queso Oveja vieja grande riserva and around 870g of Lomo de cerdo (vacuum sealed ... should be fine in the plane  )


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 20, 2016)

Off G2A...


----------



## AsRock (Nov 20, 2016)

Result.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/paradigm-5se-alterations.227929/


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 21, 2016)

royalserve said:


> I have some quality products, but I have to go now, and I will never return on RServe for anyone. I do not actually socialize with nerdy people. Not my type.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 21, 2016)

I finally managed to afford a to buy a new monitor and I take the plunge to buy it from a tradeshow sale here. I had not have a functioning pc for the past year due in part from faulty motherboard and my old Philips ccfl brilliance monitor dying. I still had the dream of a 4k monitor until someone bring me back to reality and practicality. 4k monitors are expensive and I barely have a functioning pc with my low funds. After pacing back and forth I was nudged to buy this monitor. A full hd LG IPS monitor. I never had a monitor of 27 inch before. On the tradefloor it looks small until I see the huge box and brought it back home.  It was not a very happy purchase as I was paying for it, and the monitor is being loaded on to trolley the box from the standing position fell down lying. I calmly accept it...I am really bad at being a persuasive customer demanding an exchange. Someone please just please teach me to more "douche". To cut the story short got home and took it out. and found no damage or crack whatsoever. My desk is still a mess as I have not clean it. Would show more pics and more story once I clean everything up and have more time.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2016)

Purchased today.


----------



## MIG 29 (Nov 22, 2016)

*Just received this for a future build.*


----------



## FireFox (Nov 23, 2016)

Purchased today

Enermax Platimax 1000W Super 
Overclock Edition





Original pics will be posted as soon as i get it delivered.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2016)

Purchased today.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 25, 2016)

Just a magazine.


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 26, 2016)

My keyboard is broken so i got a mechanical one ff Amazon.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 27, 2016)

Just some memory sticks for my old Inspiron 640m but finally it can take à maximum of 3.3 gigs. This laptop is Frankenstein....Dell with Toshiba hdd, HP dvd-rw and Elpida memory from Lenovo.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2016)

Look ma, 3 passes with realtemp (about 20 minutes of prime95 Small FFTs) at 4.8Ghz 1.45v no throttle or PROCHOT. 

On air cooling, no less!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Look ma, 3 passes with realtemp (about 20 minutes of prime95 Small FFTs) at 4.8Ghz 1.45v no throttle or PROCHOT.
> 
> On air cooling, no less!
> 
> View attachment 81398



1.45V for 4.8GHz

Edit: How much do you need for 4.6GHz?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> 1.45V for 4.8GHz
> 
> Edit: How much do you need for 4.6GHz?



A lot less (like 1.3v IIRC).  The point is the thermals it puts out there are remarkably low despite the voltage, even without delidding.  I'd even keep it there, but longevity isn't probably great at that point.

I think it can go down some though, I was using pretty rough increments.  I'm trying to find a sweet spot that does not need so much core voltage right now.  I'm hoping for 1.4v 4.8Ghz


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> A lot less (like 1.3v


Do you really need 4.8GHz?

Mine runs at 4.6GHz 1.29V if i need more than 1.35V for 4.8GHz i would not even try, that's why i always say, my best i7 was the 3770K 1.37V 5.0GHz


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you really need 4.8GHz?



No.

But do I want it?

Yes.

I got it down to 1.4v while we were tying this, seems fine and is just about to pass a 30 minute run, I wonder how low it can go.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> No.
> 
> But do I want it?
> 
> ...



Do you mind PM?

Otherwise we are way off topic


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 27, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you mind PM?
> 
> Otherwise we are way off topic



No, go ahead.  I'm just messing with a processor and yeah we are offtopic lol.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## GLD (Nov 30, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> My keyboard is broken so i got a mechanical one ff Amazon.




I like! No num pad that I never use. Care to share some more info on it?


----------



## Recon-UK (Nov 30, 2016)

GLD said:


> I like! No num pad that I never use. Care to share some more info on it?



https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01LWPFERZ/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2016)

As promised.

Here are the pics of my new Power Supply.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> As promised.
> 
> Here are the pics of my new Power Supply.
> 
> View attachment 81460 View attachment 81461



The same but new as you already had? 

Or did you RMA the one you had?


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> The same but new as you already had?
> 
> Or did you RMA the one you had?



The other one i sold it.


----------



## JunkBear (Nov 30, 2016)

Darkleoco said:


> How is that Regal Apple? I've only ever tried the Maple but for the life of me nothing local sells it anymore




It's extra sweet you can drink it like a girly shooter. Better if cold and you can make whisky-coke but its even damn sweeter.


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 2, 2016)

It arrived, amazing build quality, fully metal construction and heavy.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2016)

Purchased today.



 



Joystick #1

Gave up because i played that much Fifa that the buttons didn't respond anymore.

Joystick #2

Last night i was playing Fifa online and i was winning, my opponent left the match and i got pissed off and this is what happened:


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 2, 2016)

@Knoxx29, what's with you and all the recent purchases? Is it Christmas all year round for you?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> @Knoxx29, what's with you and all the recent purchases? Is it Christmas all year round for you?



Let's say that i buy whatever i see and like


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 2, 2016)

Wish i was a lottery winner.... FU Knoxx29


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Wish i was a lottery winner.... FU Knoxx29


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Let's say that i buy whatever i see and like


ooohhh i can relate ... i am totally like that ...


new order (nah not Wolfenstein) and shipping confirmed




+ 2 little game during the black friday deal on steam ... HDNAU was a bonus, the other is one of my old love ... (i have King's bounty : Armored Princess and Legend in boxes but in Spanish or Catalan language  )


----------



## johnspack (Dec 2, 2016)

Got tired of not being able to add more than six drives:


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> ooohhh i can relate ... i am totally like that ...
> 
> 
> new order (nah not Wolfenstein) and shipping confirmed
> ...



I like that case, maybe i should order one


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 2, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I like that case, maybe i should order one


actually i was surprised how cheap it is to similar cases from various brand ... and it's a total monster of a case (from all reviews i saw or full build pictures ... it does make an impression ) 

what i like the most is all drives are hidden behind the tray and the overall look is gorgeous, plus i always liked Cougar but i never saw a case that got my attention like that one (save for some oddball like the HAF XB Neo and AIR 540 ... first time i will go back to a "single chamber" type, but the shroud make up for it   )


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> maybe i should order one


Or maybe you should save up for...something else?  I'm starting to suspect @Knoxx29 might be ____ _________?


----------



## Recon-UK (Dec 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Or maybe you should save up for...something else?  I'm starting to suspect @Knoxx29 might be ____ _________?


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Rich muthafuffa


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Or maybe you should save up for...something else?  I'm starting to suspect @Knoxx29 might be ____ _________?





Recon-UK said:


> Rich muthafuffa



My main job is good paid and my second job too plus i repair Pc and Laptops and when someone needs help with the German language i am there too.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 3, 2016)

New Keyboard


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> New Keyboard
> 
> View attachment 81517
> 
> View attachment 81518



Nice one!
You won't use the mouse thats included I guess?

I was also looking at a Logitech keyboard with pretty flat keys, I like that, but ended up with a RAPOO flat keyboard.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 3, 2016)

An essential purchase  .


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 3, 2016)

gupsterg said:


> An essential purchase  .



Ok, you showed it off.... Now the question is... Who's gonna use it at your home?


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 3, 2016)

Check out my crude "Pixel art" 

Got a pack of Gateron Browns for my mech keyboard redo. The remaining batch of shitty used Kailh Reds will go towards my homebrew Bluetooth KB project.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2016)

@Knoxx29 

oh well that was fast ... ( both the delivery and my speed dismantle-rebuild... )
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1138#post-3564214
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1138#post-3564218

now ... wondering what i might get next ... computer related or not ...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> now ... wondering what i might get next ... computer related or not ...


That's the same thing i was asking to myself, what to get next


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 3, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> wondering what i might get next





Knoxx29 said:


> That's the same thing i was asking to myself, what to get next



For your gf/wife





For yourself:


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 3, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> You won't use the mouse thats included I guess?


No, not at the moment. I tossed out a older Logitech mouse I had in a stash of parts/components/cables. The mouse was better than I expected, the buttons have less clicking sound, invisible optic, and rubber coating around the bottom/sides.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> For your gf/wife


Thanks God i am single.



P4-630 said:


> For yourself:


I have already something like that but not that big.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks God i am single.
> 
> 
> I have already something like that but not that big.


same and ... well not same ... gold has no value for me unless using for connections and plating connector... what? too geekish?


oh well i've found the next step ...


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 3, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> same and ... well not same ... gold has no value for me unless using for connections and plating connector... what? too geekish?
> 
> 
> oh well i've found the next step ...
> View attachment 81550


What? No Cougar branded fans? 

Using four of these in my Antec case.
http://cougargaming.com/products/fans/vortex_pwm_fan/

http://cougargaming.com/products/fans/


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh well i've found the next step ...
> View attachment 81550



Next


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> What? No Cougar branded fans?
> 
> Using four of these in my Antec case.
> http://cougargaming.com/products/fans/vortex_pwm_fan/
> ...


one word: availability 



Knoxx29 said:


> Next
> 
> View attachment 81552 View attachment 81553 View attachment 81554


oh i have almost all that sitting in a cardboard box after the pump decided to fail and i swapped them for a h115i ... (who look not so bad and the tube braiding looks gorgeously paired with the carbon corner of the Panzer Max )


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 3, 2016)

Damn, that's expensive for just one fan.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh i have almost all that sitting in a cardboard box after the pump decided to fail and i swapped them for a h115i ... (who look not so bad and the tube braiding looks gorgeously paired with the carbon corner of the Panzer Max )



I have one Rad 240 and some UV tubes, the EK Supremacy EVO, fittings and if i am not wrong Pump i sold it to @RCoon


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> View attachment 81555
> 
> Damn, that's expensive for just one fan.


lucky for you i didn't include the total pricing of that ML120/140 order ... nearly as expensive as the case  (lucky me i had point to redeem for a discount  )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2016)

@GreiverBlade

I like a lot that case, maybe i am getting one

I hope it's bigger than my Lian Li case.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> @GreiverBlade
> 
> I like a lot that case, maybe i am getting one
> 
> I hope it's bigger than my Lian Li case.


probably smaller height, it fit 3 140 like yours but nearly full height and no 5.1/4 left if done like that  (who care ... it's just a waste of space anyway ), less storage space (4x 2.5" 2x 3.5" ) 8 PCI slot instead of 10

PC-A75
Dimensions
(W) 220mm
(H) 585mm
(D) 590mm

Panzer Max
*Dimension (WxHxD)* 266 mm x 612 mm x 556 mm

mmhhh nope not smaller ... taller .... but a lil shorter (D) (taller due to the carry handle tho ) wider it's logical in the end it's almost a dual chamber 

good point it use plastic for the outer part but feels totally sturdy and awesome, the side panel are heavy and feel fantastic

literally in love with that case ... in fact it was my dreamcase since i saw it ... similar to my InWin GRone in the outlook and pricing but 1000time better built.


my only cons: 
top rad no push pull and i had to affix the fans above the chassis right under the mesh grid (if left like it was in my Air540 it would not fit  


nonetheless funny pics...


 

for me it's more a  air case or rigid tubing with a lot of work... i can't see myself do a custom loop like i did with the Air540 

more than enough for air cooling tho


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 3, 2016)

Pictures of the mouse bundled with the keyboard.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 3, 2016)

Bonus: Backside of the keyboard (I should of originally of posted)
 

@Recon-UK, mouse looks familiar doesn't it?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2016)

Purchased today.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 4, 2016)

Bye bye, iPhone 4s. Hello iPhone 7.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 4, 2016)

I bought it a few months ago. I'm very satisfied with its price/performance ratio.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 4, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Purchased today.
> 
> View attachment 81573


COPYCAT!  joke


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> COPYCAT!  joke


You are right, but that case it's almost perfect.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 4, 2016)

Real power - 20 cores, 6 threads per core with additional hardware for easier underclocking and overclocking.





 This one has 17 cores with 12 threads per core and additional "power-saving" 2 threads per core.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 4, 2016)

Komshija said:


> Real power - 20 cores, 6 threads per core with additional hardware for easier underclocking and overclocking.
> 
> View attachment 81597
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking about! Moar toolz!


----------



## KainXS (Dec 4, 2016)

picked up a Gaming X RX480 on cyber monday for 179.99







Really wondering if its better than my sapphire one in overclocking.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 4, 2016)

KainXS said:


> picked up a Gaming X RX480 on cyber monday for 179.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's only one way to find out.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 4, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> You are right, but that case it's almost perfect.


for me it's not "almost" ... the more i see it the more i work on it the more i love it ... (well ... now we got the answer why i am single ...   )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> for me it's not "almost"


 
A little bit bigger or big like my Lian Li would be better nothing else to complain, the case is fantastic.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 5, 2016)

My latest phone, in addition to my Sony Xperia Z5 Premium and trusty LG G Pro 2, an LG V20. I've been putting it thru it's paces, used my AT ATH-R70x, Fostex T50RP, AKG K812, Sennheiser IE800 and CA Jupiter.....drove 'em all with headroom to spare.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 5, 2016)

Despite having the UAG case, I'd also gotten a Spigen Tough Armor case so that I can watch movies with its stand propping up the phone. Changed the screen protector to a more premium one which is smaller than the previous, really doesn't attract fingerprints like the previous one. The 200GB mSD card is for my movies, some DSD64 and DSD128 tracks, as well as FLAC and HiRes PCM rips of songs that I like. Hence, the need for a large capacity mSD card.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm a controller collector it seems.
I wanted a sega saturn style pad of quality; I ordered this from JPN via ebay for $25 it retails in the US for 40-60+.
Gonna take a bit to get here, but worth the wait.
For PC use it supports Xinput. The best feature is L3/R3 as extra useful buttons.
Killer Instinct is gonna be mad fun with this as well as emulators. =D


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2016)

KainXS said:


> picked up a Gaming X RX480 on cyber monday for 179.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People that have bought an RX480 kept it just for only just a few months and sold them after that....

For how long are YOU planning to keep this card?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> People that have bought an RX480 kept it just for only just a few months and sold them after that....


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 5, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> People that have bought an RX480 kept it just for only just a few months and sold them after that....


You say this With the Authority of "someone buying loads of second hand one's "


----------



## scevism (Dec 6, 2016)

As im getting older 41 mid life crisis. Thought i better get some ink on my skin.
As im a far from normal chap i thought i would start with my hands and work my way up.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 6, 2016)

Personal Opinion

"You just Ruined perfectly good skin"
You cannot send it back under warranty 
Your Need to update Your (if you have one )Criminal Records
You Cannot overclock them


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> "You just Ruined perfectly good skin"



I have 15 Tattoos


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have 15 Tattoos



2 here..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 6, 2016)

2 for me........one here and another one right there.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> 2 for me........one here and another one right there.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 6, 2016)

In a town called Merthyr Tydfil is an elderly guy who, one evening in a drunken stupor, decided to tattoo his forehead , (using a mirror) , with the name of his favourite rock and roll star.


from the following morning and henceforth he was known as E V L I S .........(true story.)


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> In a town called Merthyr Tydfil is an elderly guy who, one evening in a drunken stupor, decided to tattoo his forehead , (using a mirror) , with the name of his favourite rock and roll star.
> 
> 
> from the following morning and henceforth he was known as E V L I S .........(true story.)




Nice one


----------



## scevism (Dec 6, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Personal Opinion
> 
> "You just Ruined perfectly good skin"
> You cannot send it back under warranty
> ...



It's only skin why not do something with it.
It has a lifetime warranty.
The only records i have are plastic and they spin around and play music.
You can overclock them and even upgrade.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2016)

scevism said:


> It's only skin why not do something with it.
> It has a lifetime warranty.
> The only records i have are plastic and they spin around and play music.
> You can overclock them and even upgrade.


----------



## R00kie (Dec 6, 2016)

Gotta love these deals!

Treated myself with some gear for my birthday last week


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 6, 2016)

gdallsk said:


> Treated myself with some gear for my birthday last week



Happy belated birthday!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2016)

oh well ... not that recent but from this year also (end June) ... as we are on the Tatoo subject ... 
 
@P4-630  the PM was premonitory of @scevism post? 

more recent, i received my ML120/140 order 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1138#post-3566179

and i bought a shield for my shield ... rubber outer shell, ABS inner shell, screen protector integrated in it, pop up kickstand and heavy duty feeling? kinda liking it, tho it might be a fake Poetic case ... ordered it on Aliexpress for 12$, not complaining


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2016)

Arrived today.

Special thanks to @GreiverBlade


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 81696
> View attachment 81695
> 
> View attachment 81697



Huge thing it is...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Huge thing it is...


Nah, the Design is amazing but it's not that big, my Lian Li is bigger.

I am thinking if keep it or send it back.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am thinking if keep it or send it back.



Why would you want to send it back?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Why would you want to send it back?


Because the dimensions, i am planning a Watercooler System - 1 x 240 - 1 x 360, and the case it's not that big.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Arrived today.
> View attachment 81696
> View attachment 81695
> View attachment 81697
> ...


mine is more beautiful ...  ... 

this is my Panzer Max ... there is many like him but that one is MINE!

 



Knoxx29 said:


> Because the dimensions, i am planning a Watercooler System - 1 x 240 - 1 x 360, and the case it's not that big.


ahah i technically told you so ... a few post above , on opposite of what Cougar wrote about it, i consider it more like a awesome air case rather than water (would need more work than my AIR540 and probably more rigid tubing and some modding to be water worth )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> mine is more beautiful ...  ..


Aren't the same case?



GreiverBlade said:


> ahah i technically told you so ... a few post above , on opposite of what Cougar wrote about it, i consider it more like a awesome air case rather than water (would need more work than my AIR540 and probably more rigid tubing and some modding to be water worth )


I will figure out a solution for the WaterCooling System, and i won't use rigid tubing.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2016)

Purchased today.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Aren't the same case?



don't you get the reference?



GreiverBlade said:


> this is my Panzer Max ... there is many like him but that one is MINE!



"This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine." (aherm ... Full Metal Jacket ... not so odd to use as reference for a case named Panzer )



Knoxx29 said:


> I will figure out a solution for the WaterCooling System, and i won't use rigid tubing.


looking forward to it if you do so  for now i am fine with my H115i

if i get a Tiger backplate for my 1070 Armor .... i will name the build 

pzkw vi ausf.b king tiger?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> don't you get the reference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummmm 

Maybe a better pic of your case?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ummmm
> 
> Maybe a better pic of your case?


it was a joke with a reference to "full Metal Jacket" or the "US rifleman's creed" about their rifles ... they are all alike but they are all different due to their owner  ofc it's the same case


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> it was a joke with a reference to "full Metal Jacket" or the "US rifleman's creed" about their rifles ... they are all alike but they are all different due to their owner  ofc it's the same case



OMG i almost had an heart attack


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> OMG i almost had an heart attack


no worries ... i am a lifeguard ... i can deal with it!



errrr wait?


ok NEXT! as OCD is kicking in ... i need more white accent and less red ...

or
 ...

probably also 2 more ML 140 for the rad and a keyboard where i can select white backlight instead of blue ...

RAHHHHHHH .... decision decision decision ....

edit: F*ck ... a backplate for my 1070 ... the one i saw some time ago that i mentioned in the post above


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> no worries ... i am a lifeguard ... i can deal with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The second one.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The second one.


yep the Sabertooth S is too white and lack metal reinforcement on the X16 slot ... and i quite like them on my Gaming 5


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> i consider it more like a awesome air case rather than water


 It's absurd that they recommen Rads from 120mm up to 360mm


----------



## KainXS (Dec 7, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> People that have bought an RX480 kept it just for only just a few months and sold them after that....
> 
> For how long are YOU planning to keep this card?



planning to keep it, I usually keep my cards forever and never sell them, I'm still using my old 8800GS even or just give em away to family.

I have a sapphire RX 480 but it has problems(its really loud) plus a  few other issues which is why I bought this one. my only complaint with this card is the power consumption is higher so I need to take a look at the bios and see why.


----------



## revin (Dec 7, 2016)

I think I screwed up BIG time. C/L had 3, NIB HIS RX480IceQ2 Roaring 8Gb at $200 ea. 
I looked at that for 3 days!!!!!
So I passed on the GTX Titan's for $275, one with the ACX2. cooler for $320, and few mo. ago New 980Ti's for 330-370for the Hybrid on N/E
What the hell has my wife done to me ?!!!!!!!

But I did get a pair of 598cs[$49] and G300[$26] mouse for me to enjoy !


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

@GreiverBlade 

Do you mind to tell me what is this for?


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Do you mind to tell me what is this for?



 does it not come with a manual  and instructions


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> does it not come with a manual  and instructions


Nope

Otherwise i wouldn't ask


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nope
> 
> Otherwise i wouldn't ask



That's piss poor Service and Supply
Send it Back for a Refund and buy one that does come with an instruction manual


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> That's piss poor Service and Supply
> Send it Back for a Refund and buy one that does come with an instruction manual



Nice Joke


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> @GreiverBlade
> 
> Do you mind to tell me what is this for?
> 
> View attachment 81723


the fan controller


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> the fan controller



Where that should be plugged


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Where that should be plugged


strangely enough since it's a sata power plug ... on a sata plug comming from the psu?

(funny enough i didn't even read the manual since i looked at reviews before ordering it xD i already knew all i needed to work on it )

if you use the fan controller tho ... 

i do use it for the 4 ML fan although it's not 100% optimal since they rather like better to be plugged on PWM header


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> funny enough i didn't even read the manual since i looked at reviews before ordering it xD i already knew all i needed to work on it )


All the reviews i have read doesn't mention anything about that data power plug.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> All the reviews i have read doesn't mention anything about that data power plug.


nonetheless it's kinda obvious that a sata connector should be connected to a sata power plug? right? 

thought i just noticed that all the reviews i did read about didn't mentioned the fan hub connector, but for me it was logical 

ah yes: 
"



The fan controller connections. One SATA for power, three 3 pin fan headers. That's Band-Aid #2, by the way. You don't want to see #1."

from http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=491


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 8, 2016)

I saw the two wires and assumed it was for LED power


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> I saw the two wires and assumed it was for LED power


well it could've been if there was any led in it  but right assumption is right, showcase from cougar often put it with RGB strips for show.


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Ok, you showed it off.... Now the question is... Who's gonna use it at your home?



You don't want me cooking , unless paramedics and/or fire services are on standby!   .


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Where that should be plugged



Yeah for a fan controller, I have one in my Be Quiet! case, it plugs in a sata plug just to power some fans.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah for a fan controller, I have one in my Be Quiet! case, it plugs in a sata plug just to power some fans.



I have never used one before, that's why i asked


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have never used one before, that's why i asked



Was also a first time for me with my Be Quiet! case, but I figured it out!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

let's Roc[K]C at your place .... my etailer did a promo on selected roccat gear ... my desk is Roccat'ed ... (Nyth/Ryos TKL Pro/Alumic) ... so ... why not a discounted Kave XTD (stereo ... 5.1/7.1 are a gimmick plus my speaker set is a 2.1 so ... not really caring about  )

1 x Roccat Kave XTD Stereo (Over-Ear, Black) CHF 79.00 incl.
1 x Promotional coupon redeemed (ROC20CAT) CHF -15.80 incl.
1 x Account fees CHF 2.34 incl.

Total amount of order: CHF 65.54 incl.

only cons ... it's the standard one and not the military edition ... oh well that's fine (plus Roccat logo is almost a cougar? eh?  )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

Purchased today for 10€

The ex owner have had a fight with his Girlfriend and the Laptop paid the consequences


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Purchased today for 10€
> 
> The ex owner have had a fight with his Girlfriend and the Laptop paid the consequences
> 
> View attachment 81735


ahahah nice ... well i forgot to post it here but i did post in "your PC atm" about a 10chf Leap Motion i got a little while ago

 

slightly different story but conclusion : never buy a Leap as a gift for a paraplegic person... it's not fun ...to try to use it with your feet ...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

Purchased today.

Alphacool Repack - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655





@GreiverBlade what next?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> @GreiverBlade what next?


for you or for me? 

er for you ... well what you miss for the loop? (except the 1080 classy block obviously )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> for you or for me?


Both



GreiverBlade said:


> well what you miss for the loop?


I was forgetting something very important
Without Water the Watercooling System it's useless
Wait a second i have to order it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Both.


well 1st i need to wait tomorrow morning for my Kave XTD... then the motherboard swap will wait 2017 (convenient that we are in December 2016 ... ) otherwise in the middle i wait on 4 Aliexpress delivery (total random) and i think about getting 2 more ML140 for the H115i.



Knoxx29 said:


> I was forgetting something very important
> Without Water the Watercooling System it's useless
> Wait a second i have to order it.


WELL DUH! mmhhh my favorite of the moment is either Aquatunning AT Protect Clear or EKWB coolant (different dying )

tested : Phobya Zuper Zero clear and red (more pinkish than red ...) not bad but need a really clean loop (usually not an issue with brand new pieces ) and Mayhems X1 Bloodred a total crap, not bad in a moddable AIO like the Raijintek Triton but acted like a culture fluid in the GPU loop ...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> my favorite of the moment is either Aquatunning AT Protect Clear or EKWB coolant (different dying )



I have been using for the last few years
*innovatek Protect IP Anwendungsmischung (1 Liter)*

I don't use colorants because i have EKWB UV Tubes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have been using for the last few years
> *innovatek Protect IP Anwendungsmischung (1 Liter)*
> 
> I don't use colorants because i have EKWB UV Tubes.


ohhhh innovatek, i always forget that they are still alive  
my favorit from them was a Antec Phantom 500 modded with a waterblock, and sold by them under the name of Cool-power 500  
http://picclick.de/INNOVATEK-ATX-Netzteil-500W-wassergekühlt-auf-ANTEC-Phantom-500-232135317095.html
i used one in a build for a project (a watercooled hackintosh, that got shutdown by the person who ordered it  since it was a friend ... i did not complain ahah )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

Purchased a few minutes ago.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

now that's some service ...



Roccat Kave XTD Stereo (Over-Ear, Black)
*Shipped *
Parcel 4284071
Dead-on-arrival service until 07.01.2017,
Warranty until 08.12.2018

if there is one thing to not complain in Switzeland, it's the post services ... and etailer delay, only 4hrs from order to shipping 

non pc related: (finally, and no word play, or sword play  , about the game from where the sword is.)

new keychain .... i have to be careful at an airport ... although it did come with me from Spain to Switzerland recently ... but it was in my hand baggage in a satchel at the bottom of the pack


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> if there is one thing to not complain in Switzeland,


 The 360mm Rad that i ordered yesterday after a few hours it was sent, i said WTF


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 8, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> The 360mm Rad that i ordered yesterday after a few hours it was sent, i said WTF


Germany? if yes ... well i have to agree on the WTF .... because i ordered most of my 1st loop part from Aquatunning.ch (swiss site of Aquatunning.de but warehouse still in Germany ) and i got them way faster than any other order i placed in the european union, and all that with an impeccable DHL or UPS tracking service.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> Germany? if yes



Yes Germany, i have never had any problems with shipping even sometimes i get things delivered before time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2016)

honestly that was an excellent idea ... extremely comfortable even without adjustment...
  
the Panzer Max headset hook is useful at last ... nonetheless ... unsightly cable 

oh well, solution (no worries i pushed the jack fully once i noticed on the pics the 1mm gap   )
  

i have to confess ... i only bought that to add a new sticker on the shroud ...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2016)

Arrived today.

I have ordered 2 days ago, it was shipped from Manchester  ( United Kingdom )
That's freaking fast


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 9, 2016)

Ordered a Galaxy S7..

Will be delivered on Sunday Dec 11. 
Contract 2 years, unlimited calls/sms + 1000MB internet: 36 Euros/month.





Edit: Ordered a black one first but after watching some more reviews I have decided to cancel the black one and went with gold instead! How classy! And less finger smudges..


----------



## MIG 29 (Dec 9, 2016)

*UPS just delivered my new PSU:*


----------



## Jetster (Dec 10, 2016)

That's a big PSU


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 10, 2016)

scevism said:


> As im getting older 41 mid life crisis. Thought i better get some ink on my skin.
> As im a far from normal chap i thought i would start with my hands and work my way up.View attachment 81672



Captain....Sparrow!!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 10, 2016)

Another freaking fast delivery.

Alphacool Repack - Single Laing D5 - Dual 5,25 Bay Station inkl. 1x Alphacool VPP655


----------



## gupsterg (Dec 10, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahahah nice ... well i forgot to post it here but i did post in "your PC atm" about a 10chf *Leap Motion* i got a little while ago



I had google that  , I'm out of touch with tech!  .....


----------



## FireFox (Dec 10, 2016)

Purchased today.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2016)

Luckily I'm getting the European version.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Luckily I'm getting the European version.


or not ... it's still a Samsung ... 

while i agree Qualcomm is not good at all anymore, for example, my Honor 5X is/feel slower than my Honor 4X  (QC SD 615 versus HS Kirin 620 ) it seems they don't have the "know how" anymore to do good socs ... my next will be either with a Helios or a Kirin ...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> or not ... it's still a Samsung ...
> 
> while i agree Qualcomm is not good at all anymore, for example, my Honor 5X is/feel slower than my Honor 4X  (QC SD 615 versus HS Kirin 620 ) it seems they don't have the "know how" anymore to do good socs ... my next will be either with a Helios or a Kirin ...



I was looking at the S6 at first since it would be a bit cheaper monthly but found out that the S6 didn't support microsd while the S7 does and the battery life was better for the S7.
What I don't like about these new flagships, they have a fixed battery at first only apple did this with their dumb iphones... My S4 still has a removable...
Anyways I hope it will last me a while, 3+ years.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> I was looking at the S6 at first since it would be a bit cheaper monthly but found out that the S6 didn't support microsd while the S7 does and the battery life was better for the S7.
> What I don't like about these new flagships, they have a fixed battery at first only apple did this with their dumb iphones... My S4 still has a removable...
> Anyways I hope it will last me a while, 3+ years.


fixed battery is not a problem  i like my Honor 5X despite some of his downside ... the best point? well 230chf, fingerprint scanner(quite fast and accurate) and performing well above his price segment nonetheless ... (and nearly 1 week battery when i use it mildly .... more like 3-4 days in standard usage )

Samsung? for me they think they are Apple and shall do like them (which is not a compliment considering how bad Apple behave ... pricing, lack of innovation, locking unofficial accessory with a iOS update... etc etc etc), unfortunately like apple it seems that there is a flock of uninformed sheep following and praising them, not targeting you of course, while there is way better for cheaper at many other manufacturer,

there is some pro i can find about Apple (my mother gave me her semi defect iPad mini 1st gen, fortunately for that one Apple decided that they will stay on iOS 9 which still enable me to use my off brand charger and cable... ) but i find more cons, with Samsung ... well good point in them : Android, cons ... almost anything else (personal opinion nonetheless )

i had the 1st Galaxy S and that's about the only Samsung phone i've found great ... i had a SII SIII S4 S5 (most of the time testing them, thus reselling them after a short trial ... most of the time less than 1 week ) everytime i tested one ... i've found myself buying a cheaper, albeit just as powerful in any task i need, phone from Huawei/Honor, Xiaomi, Wiko or even Umi

technically for soc now the top dogs are HiSilicon and Mediatek, Qualcomm should better pay attention or they gonna get eaten ... (the Exynos for me is kinda an hard call ... i used a Meizu Mx 4 Pro while that one was cheaper than similar Samsung phone, the SoC didn't feel right ... )

as for S7 Exynos vs Snappy, if it was only on Samsung phones i would not be surprised that Samsung would have voluntarily crippled the qualcomm based one to give an impression that their Exynos was superior ... that would be funny, tho it's not confined to Samsung phones only 

next ... mmhhrrrmmm ....

what do i need ... or more realistic... "What do i don't need but want anyway ..."
bah i will place the Z170X Gaming 7 on wishlist for now ...


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2016)

Found this:

"_The majority of the world, including Europe, will find a Samsung-made Exynos 8890 octa-core processor inside their Galaxy S7 (model SM-G930F), providing a huge amount of power.

Those in the USA get something a little different: a Qualcomm Snapdragon 820 quad-core chip in model SM-G930. The reason for this is that the 820 supports some vital LTE bands required for Verizon and Sprint customers, and the Exynos doesn't offer this._"

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s7-1315188/review/3


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Found this:
> 
> "_The majority of the world, including Europe, will find a Samsung-made Exynos 8890 octa-core processor inside their Galaxy S7 (model SM-G930F), providing a huge amount of power.
> 
> ...


obviously it's mostly for band coverage. (well for SOC with integrated modem ofc )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 10, 2016)

Purchased today.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## remixedcat (Dec 11, 2016)

trump supporters get more sex unlike clinton supporters that are fat and frothy


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 11, 2016)

trump SUPPORTERS.... and hey, he has tons of money and brains, unlike hillary that got shoved in the van like a side of beef


----------



## AsRock (Dec 11, 2016)

I think some ones having a moment in the wrong place lol.

Anyways


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## stinger608 (Dec 11, 2016)

Here's what I figured for today.........................Bhahahahahaha


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 11, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Here's what I figured for today.........................Bhahahahahaha


omg really!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 11, 2016)

I wasn't planning to replace my current phone (S4) but my dads old Samsung Jet S8000 was one of the first phones with touch screen and it really sucks (my old phone).
I wanted to give my dad my galaxy S4 and so I got this new S7 now.



 


 

Samsung VR coming within 6 weeks, this was a free gift!


----------



## JunkBear (Dec 12, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> View attachment 81825



Wanna make America Great again?! Simple....fill it with Canadians.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 12, 2016)

AsRock said:


> I think some ones having a moment in the wrong place lol.
> 
> Anyways


The comments were removed I replied to


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2016)

Arrived today 

Innovatek Protect IP


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 13, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Arrived today
> 
> Innovatek Protect IP
> 
> View attachment 81902



Hmm... "_Protect IP_"... It's fluid for your overclocked firewall?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm... "_Protect IP_"... It's fluid for your overclocked firewall?


 You got the point


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 14, 2016)

Ubiquiti USG from a secret santa!!!






also got a couple of injector adapters as well to convert 802.3af to ubnt's passive 24v!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2016)

Purchased today.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2016)

Purchased today.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2016)

Arrived today.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2016)

référence commande.: 39383890, date: 16.12.2016 08:23
------------------------------------------------------------
   1 19-099-500 Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7                                        244.90
   1 19-700-520 Maxtor M3 Portable - 2TB                                        69.90



HURR DURR!

1x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 _*Beschaffung *_
1x 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Maxtor M3 Portable - 2TB _*versandbereit*_


----------



## natr0n (Dec 16, 2016)

I got a 600gb raptor drive other day.I never got one back in the day when they were 74gb.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2016)

natr0n said:


> I got a 600gb raptor drive other day.I never got one back in the day when they were 74gb.


I had a WD Raptor 74 GB, spindle motor wasn't noise other than on spin-up but the heads made some audible noise that I could hear in the hallway from the bedroom.


Knoxx29 said:


> Arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 82100 View attachment 82101 View attachment 82102 View attachment 82104


A lot packaging for three fans.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 17, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> A lot packaging for three fans.



3 fans = 80€, at least a nice packaging i have deserved


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2016)

Sorry for the crap image but I don't spend my money on expensive phones lol.

My new Vortex 3x on my SR-556TD


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry for the crap image but I don't spend my money on expensive phones lol.
> 
> My new Vortex 3x on my SR-556TD



A Rifle, what for?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> A Rifle, what for?


what do you mean?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2016)

And now I need just a "real" processor and 8-16GB more RAM


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2016)

TheMailMan78 said:


> what do you mean?


For what do you need a Rifle?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> For what do you need a Rifle?



It's common to own one for recreational reasons in the states.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 18, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> It's common to own one for recreational reasons in the states.


It can also be considered a hobby for some people.



Knoxx29 said:


> A Rifle, what for?


Takedown/Switch-Barrel Semi-Automatic Rifle? Yes I cheated, and searched on DuckDuckgo although I could tell it was a semi-automatic carbine.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> For what do you need a Rifle?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 82193


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 18, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> A Rifle, what for?



Silly @Knoxx29

ITS a POE injector for Pb ( tried to make it have an IT slant )


Spoiler:   POE injector 



Point of entry injector


----------



## Ungari (Dec 18, 2016)

The prices shown here are no longer reflecting what I paid, and also do not include the 15% Off Code I used, but this is what I've gotten so far in the past few days:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438055

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=mouse_high_dpi-_-9SIA1KT3G97931-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820156150

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817994158

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811853036


----------



## AsRock (Dec 18, 2016)

Might have to get creative with that bracket.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 18, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Might have to get creative with that bracket.



What do you mean?


----------



## AsRock (Dec 18, 2016)

The screw holes ( case to bracket ), i have had a few of them in the passed and never any good, but maybe they sorted it out by now.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 18, 2016)

AsRock said:


> The screw holes ( case to bracket ), i have had a few of them in the passed and never any good, but maybe they sorted it out by now.



Oh they were fine, this is my second purchase of the same brand.
I didn't have to use the screws as my case has these clips with pins that go into the holes, but they lined up perfectly on both sides.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 18, 2016)

The ones i had did not use your typical computer screw sizes plus the thread wasn't all that good too.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 18, 2016)

Ungari said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811853036


Nice looking case even in black on black.



Ungari said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438055


$120 for that power supply seems kind of expensive granted it is a 80+ Platinum rated.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 18, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> Nice looking case even in black on black.
> 
> 
> $120 for that power supply seems kind of expensive granted it is a 80+ Platinum rated.



As I posted, the prices I paid are not what you see now.
That PSU was marked down, plus a 15% Off Code which I applied. If it wasn't for those discounts I would not have bought a Platinum Rated. The pricing made the overkill worthwhile.
Everything I bought was cheaper that you see now. For example, I had to complain to  Newegg about their so called "Sale" when they raised that price $25 to give a $20 "Discount".
I got the case for $46 with Free Shipping Expedited_, _that shipping charge was over $15.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2016)

biffzinker said:


> $120 for that power supply seems kind of expensive granted it is a 80+ Platinum rated.



PSUs rated 80+ Platinum are expensive, for that money they could offer at least a 750W instead 650W, i paid for mine 230€, 80+ Platinum.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> PSUs rated 80+ Platinum are expensive, for that money they could offer at least a 750W instead 650W, i paid for mine 230€, 80+ Platinum.



I don't know if you think this is a good dealie, but I paid $101 for this PSU.

I highly recommend this Mouse, it has every feature in an enthusiast device you would usually find in the $60-$80 price range. I just received this in the mail, which I bought two of them:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1KT3G97931

In addition, I recently purchased this 3M Mouse Pad for $8.71 as a gift for a TPU member who was experiencing dermatitis from the rubber in a Pad that he recently purchased. The price is more that I normally would spend on a Mouse Pad, but I've been using one of these daily for a year now, and it still looks like new. It is as the name says, very _precise_. I highly recommend this Pad for everyone, but especially if you have a reaction to Latex.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA0ZX2C39329


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> PSUs rated 80+ Platinum are expensive, for that money they could offer at least a 750W instead 650W, i paid for mine 230€, 80+ Platinum.


 you got ripped off   oh wait ... your's is a 1000W (not that it's useful since nothing in that rig would eat more than 700W, even with a 1080 SLI, but the price is correct )  but the other at 120$ for a 80+ platinum ... it's a steal not a "expensive one" here it's more gold or even bronze that cost that price for 650/750w ... (I.E.: my M12-II 750 ... )

80+ Titanium 750W 157chf
https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/produc...w-power-supply-computer-5890688?tagIds=76-524
i suspect Digitec to have mixed up the rating and it's a gold at max ...  

80+ Platinum 850W  199chf (aherm ... a corsair, my least favorited PSU brand ...  )
https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/product/corsair-hx850i-850w-power-supply-computer-3457984?tagIds=76-524

almost the same price as yours 240chf
https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/produc...w-power-supply-computer-2727610?tagIds=76-524

i think my 115chf M12-II still has some year before her ... 750W Bronze ... more than enough even if i SLI or go for more hungrier component than those i already have  


(at last ... one thing i can avoid to "compulsively buy" )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> not that it's useful since nothing in that rig would eat more than 700W, even with a 1080 SLI



I know that very well but why not if i can afford it?

When you decide to buy an Enermax PSU you have to take in consideration that you will pay: their name, quality, the PSU model, watts and if the PSU is rate Gold, bronze or platinum, i could buy an Enermax Platimax 80Plus Platinum for 187€ but because i chose the Overclock edition i paid 47€ extra, but once again why not if i can afford it.



GreiverBlade said:


> (at last ... one thing i can avoid to "compulsively buy" )



That's good.

I don't buy compulsively, i just buy what i have been buying all these years, i have my trusted manufacturers, which are:

Motherboard - Asus

CPU - Intel

Ram - G.skill

SSD - Samsung

HDD - Western Digital

Graphic Card - Evga

PSU - Enermax

Monitor - Asus

They are expensive and i am aware but i have been using it for many years and i am more than satisfied with those Brands/Manufacturers and till i will be building Machines i will be buying it.

Names and quality has a price.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> When you decide to buy an Enermax PSU you have to take in consideration that you will pay: their name, quality, the PSU model, watts and if the PSU is rate Gold, bronze or platinum, i could buy an Enermax Platimax 80Plus Platinum for 187€ but because i chose the Overclock edition i paid 47€ extra, but once again why not if i can afford it.


nope ... yours is cheap (for a 1000W and same pricing as a Super Flower Leadex which IS a cheap, but reliable, brand) ... and Enermax is not Seasonic ...  (although i positively love Enermax .... my CoolerGiant 2mm thick alu casing is agreeing with you ... )
paying only 2 time the price of my 750W bronze ... i definitely would for a 1000W Platinum ... 



Knoxx29 said:


> I don't buy compulsively, i just buy what i have been buying all these years, i have my trusted manufacturers, which are:
> 
> Motherboard - Asus
> 
> ...


also most of my trusted manufacturer, nonetheless ...
G.Skill is not what i call expensive (a bit like Kingston in term of pricing )
Samsung is getting cheaper (i hate Samsung except for SSD )
HDD i also trust Toshiba (most of my drives were WD for a long time )
CPU well ... i go wherever the wind carry me ...  
GPU ... EVGA is my "do not buy" because of a personal experience (once with a 460 and once with a 580 ) i am more a MSI but i got card from nearly all known brand and most of the time never got an issue ... the issue is always the user, eh? (except in EVGA's case ... NOT MY FAULT! )
monitor ... mmhhhh my Philips is not bad ... although i am eyeing at a AOC or BenQ-Zowie 1440p 144hz next ... (cheaper but a bit more "lottery" type if i am not mistaken )


reminder ... there is some Platinum and Titanium PSU above 400chf ... soooo 230€ is ... not that high


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> reminder ... there is some Platinum and Titanium PSU above 400chf ... soooo 230€ is ... not that high



That's what i always say, a 230€ PSU it's not expensive but for many users it's.

Btw talking about purchase, i can't wait for the 7700K


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> For what do you need a Rifle?


What don't I need it for is the question.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's what i always say, a 230€ PSU it's not expensive but for many users it's.


well i have a slightly under average wage ... and i still can't find 230€ for a 1000W Platinum, expensive 



Knoxx29 said:


> Btw talking about purchase, i can't wait for the 7700K


well since most Z170 mobo will be updated for it ... i wonder why i would not wait for the 7700K too ... (the only "upgrade" over a 6600K nonetheless ... judging by the meager IPC improvement .... but as i do not use my CPU for encoding nor do i see a real benefit for more than 4 thread atm ... i wonder  )

if i had a 6700K ... then i would never be tempted to upgrade to a 7700K (more a sidegrade at a higher cost  )

i guess i wait to see what Ryzen will be priced like


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> but as i do not use my CPU for encoding nor do i see a real benefit for more than 4 thread atm



It has also crossed my mind to upgrade to i7 6700K, but the thing is with gaming my CPU isn't a bottleneck yet and I may even buy a 1440p monitor somewhere next year and looks like I don't really need a new CPU, for showing off in benchmarks is fun ofcourse but I won't be buying it only for that reason and 7700K , I just don't _need_ it now even if I had the cash.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> if i had a 6700K ... then i would never be tempted to upgrade to a 7700K



My 6700K is not older than a few weeks but when the 7700K will be available i will upgrade and the 6700K will finish on Ebay


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My 6700K is not older than a few weeks but when the 7700K will be available i will *sidegrade*



corrected


----------



## Readlight (Dec 19, 2016)

K10 lg made good looking phone, but phenes durability, quality is shit programms also works like a shit. android 6 is worse than 5.1 DO NOT BY LG PRODUCTS its also was expensive, for mi. This year there are lot of companies whit lot of lies


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2016)

Readlight said:


> K10 lg made good looking phone, but phenes durability, quality is shit programms also works like a shit. android 6 is worse than 5.1 DO NOT BY LG PRODUCTS its also was expensive, for mi. This year there are lot of companies whit lot of liesView attachment 82208



Whats up with the frying pan sticker LOL! 

I got Android 6.0.1 on my S7, works fine for me.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Whats up with the frying pan sticker LOL!


Hot (temperature) phone? Leading to throttling?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2016)

woohooo


*Date* *Time* *Event
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* *Processed by* *Notes*
Mon19.12.2016 18:30 Consignment recorded by sender (data delivered) 3030 Bern Hauptsitz Die Post
Mon19.12.2016 20:55 Sorting - forwarding 8520 Frauenfeld Paketzentrum

meaning i will receive it today (priority package  )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 82238


ahahah that's a nice tracking


----------



## erixx (Dec 20, 2016)

Now they could track any vehicle, specially trucks...


----------



## AsRock (Dec 20, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahahah that's a nice tracking



Hehe yeah but it looks like it crashed hehe.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 21, 2016)

ahah ... mobo + HDD arrived and ... a very special ...

 



Spoiler:  well i am a fan of Kancolle ... 



so i couldn't resist ordering a Prinz Eugen wallet ...


----------



## Ungari (Dec 21, 2016)

Still torn in whether to go with an AIO or Air cooler, I'm watching for a sale price on this item which will match perfectly with my new White and Black case:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835856084


----------



## FireFox (Dec 21, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Still torn in whether to go with an AIO or Air cooler, I'm watching for a sale price on this item which will match perfectly with my new White and Black case:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835856084



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-leaked-water-extremely-serious-error.228866/


----------



## Ungari (Dec 21, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-leaked-water-extremely-serious-error.228866/



That is my biggest fear with water cooling!
I currently have a Corsair H80i, and am looking to sell it in a used parts build.
Was it just that device, or is this product known for failures?


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 21, 2016)

Mby a bit old and not brand-new but last week I purchased this bundle bcs the seller didn't want to split it up.

2xDell BizLink and 3xDVI-D 5m cables for about 48USD / €47 / £39 (A brand new Dell Bizlink costs about £60 on Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XYBA72/?tag=tec053-21)



 





I been planing about trying out one of these active dvi-dp adapters for some time but didn't knew if I should try Apple, Club-3D, Dell, or Startech's adapter but with prices starting around $82 / €79 / £66 I just took the deal to try it, so now I run 85hz on DP instead of 100hz on DVI with my Yamakasi Catleap 2B and the hz doesn't really bother me now I got dp for when they r planning to discontinue dvi on graphics cards


----------



## johnspack (Dec 22, 2016)

No point in showing it,  but just ordered my 3rd 3tb hd.  Brings my total to 13 tbs,  and I still need at least 5tb more for now.
Will plug it in my dock that I did show earlier in the thread.....  I will end up with a stack of 3,4,5 ect tb hds_.  See what we have to pay up here:
Thats a sale price up here....._


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok my Samsung Gear VR arrived today! (Got it for FREE with my Galaxy S7) 

Since this is the first time I used this, quite an experience hehehe... 
Unfortunately I find it pretty grainy even when adjusted  It was free anyway!


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 23, 2016)

Best day of this year!
I am so excited, I can't even put it in words... 
Lemme show you some pics instead:
   

I'm not sure if my camera can capture what I'm seen, but all I can tell you right now is HOLY F%CKING SH#T!!!!
Not only 4K is awesome, but the color/contrast looks 300% better than my old 22" LG.
Samsung did really good job on this one: aluminium stand, shiny metal frame, and most importantly, DisplayPort! I no longer need to use stupid [putyourinterfacehere]->VGA adapters!!!

All I have left, is to find me a GPU that can handle at least some older games in 4K, cause my GTX950 will shit it's pants in 3d


----------



## revin (Dec 23, 2016)

johnspack said:


> just ordered my 3rd 3tb hd


Awesome HDD's. I have 2 of the same units from 4&2 years ago, but am down to just  9.7Tb's now.{took out the PCIe card for  2 IDE 1Tb drives]



silentbogo said:


> HOLY F%CKING SH#T!!!!
> Not only 4K is awesome


Indeed ! I'm really impressed on my Vizio of the smallass size of the pixels and how tight they are on the 60 inch screen !


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 23, 2016)

Got my Christmas Present


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2016)

night.fox said:


> Got my Christmas Present



Had to use google to know what it was....
A new watch, am I right?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Dec 23, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Had to use google to know what it was....
> A new watch, am I right?



its a smart watch actually


----------



## R00kie (Dec 23, 2016)

night.fox said:


> its a smart watch actually


Much smart, such wow


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 23, 2016)

Bought an LD V20 a couple of weeks back, pictured here with the VRSDesign Crystal case for it.....and some OPM manga/graphic novels. The IEM in the pic is from my collection of IEM's I'd acquired a while back.




Just acquired a very competent yet cheap IEM for the V20, a Senfer 4in1 (the one with the metal shell) and the KZ ED7 (the yellow wood grain shell), the latter was a gift from the seller of the Senfer 4in1. I'd replaced the stock Senfer cable with a spare Tinsel cable, and swapped out the stock silicon eartips (similar to the ones on the ED7) with a pair of Comply foam tips.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Dec 23, 2016)

Half husky - half german shepherd.  I haven't bought much hardware recently; unless you count all 4 struts, inner and outer tie rods, and all 4 sway bar links for my car.... oh and an electric impact wrench (I didn't expect much from it and it has by far exceeded my expectations)!


----------



## natr0n (Dec 23, 2016)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> View attachment 82354
> 
> Half husky - half german shepherd.  I haven't bought much hardware recently; unless you count all 4 struts, inner and outer tie rods, and all 4 sway bar links for my car.... oh and an electric impact wrench (I didn't expect much from it and it has by far exceeded my expectations)!


What a cutie pie.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 23, 2016)

New License Plates for a slightly used 2013 KIA Rio GDI.




Edit: It does qualify being a purchase considering it cost me $250.00


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 23, 2016)

Woot!


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 23, 2016)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> View attachment 82354
> 
> Half husky - half german shepherd.  I haven't bought much hardware recently; unless you count all 4 struts, inner and outer tie rods, and all 4 sway bar links for my car.... oh and an electric impact wrench (I didn't expect much from it and it has by far exceeded my expectations)!



He's cute.

Not to make this thread a downer, but my doggie pal of nearly 15 years got put to sleep yesterday, on the day before my birthday.  Seeing your little dude (or dudette) made me smile.  Thanks.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 23, 2016)

Bert63 said:


> Woot!
> 
> View attachment 82356



Please link what product this is, it fits my build perfectly!


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Please link what product this is, it fits my build perfectly!



http://www.phanteks.com/PH-TC14PE.html

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835709011

It's on sale!


----------



## Ungari (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm torn between this and that AIO Water Cooler I linked previously. Both would look tremendous in my B/W build.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835856084


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 23, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I'm torn between this and that AIO Water Cooler I linked previously. Both would look tremendous in my B/W build.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835856084



This cooler is fantastic and it's dead quiet.  I mean silent.  This is my first air cooled machine in years and I can't see ever going back unless I start doing custom loops again.  That Deepcool is gorgeous.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 23, 2016)

Ungari said:


> Please link what product this is, it fits my build perfectly!


A right click on the photo, copy url, and paste into address bar gave away what it was. 


> *ph-tc14pe*-1-jpg


----------



## Ungari (Dec 24, 2016)

This is what that AIO would look like in the exact same Dukase I bought:


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 25, 2016)

It's official, I have a XFX RS RX 480 8 GB. 
 

Edit: Wrong model turns out I have the model # RX-480P8LFB6.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 25, 2016)

$210.00 US dollars, not a bad deal for a RX 480 8 GB.


----------



## stefanels (Dec 26, 2016)

My one week old fury...


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 26, 2016)

49" LG 4K TV anyone? I have a little bit of cable cleanup to do. Please ignore the very damaged window blinds thanks to my daughter being naughty.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2016)

Purchased today



 


Purchased today.

I have never played Battlefield before.

When you have all hardwares that you need and got a 600€ Shopping Card from the place you work at Games are the way to go


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 28, 2016)

some one been in Saturn i see


----------



## FireFox (Dec 28, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> some one been in Saturn i see



Very often


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 29, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Very often



I visit them when I come to Germany sometimes.


----------



## EntropyZ (Dec 29, 2016)

Got one of these while taking my break in UK, ADATA products have really been on point for me considering the price and performance. I had a 120GB version, but I was able to fill the SSD completely with an OS and a modded Skyrim setup in minutes. I sold the SSD after a few months use and I am setting the 240GB drive to see if it impresses.

I don't have a computer to test it with, buying any other hardware right now might be a bad idea, I am waiting adamantly for Ryzen to finally arrive. (I haven't been this excited and have had an itch to upgrade since switching Phenom II 1605T X6->i5 2400 to just play Skyrim at acceptable frametimes without stutters.)

The software that comes with ADATA drives might not be as well built like Samsungs' but for the price the SP550 is a beast.

Spoiler? Sort of. They tend to match some of the more well known SSD speeds like Samsung and Micron ones for less. I had a 840 EVO and it disappointed me because of the price/performance ratio, so I returned it pretty quick. I think ADATA is trying to dump their stock now because even though SSD prices should have hiked up, some manufacturers lowered their SSD prices.

And TBH the only thing that matters for the majority of users is the 4k random write and read, which will make or break an SSD.

Reviews say the new blue ADATA drive they released earlier this year blows, compared to other offerings by companies.


----------



## Ungari (Dec 29, 2016)

@puma99dk| 
I understand this drive uses Micron chips.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 31, 2016)

Everyone: "You probably want something very specific this year?"
Me: "Yes, a {make} {model} {version}!"
Everyone: "Here's cash".

So I got a Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC Pro and EdgeRouter PoE. It's like the EdgeRouter Lite, but with 2 more ports and 24v/48v passive PoE.






At the moment I'm using the AP with my existing gateway and wireless performance has noticeably improved. There's 7 people here with phones, tablets, etc, and it's working very well inside and 150+ feet outside. Next thing to do is read through the EdgeRouter guide, configure my forwarding, then replace my Trendnet gateway.

I also saw a powered by PoE Netgear GS108Tv2 in Amazon's scratch and dent section for $10, so I had to buy it. Seems to be working so it'll replace a very old but faithful GS108T.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 31, 2016)

Ungari said:


> I'm torn between this and that AIO Water Cooler I linked previously. Both would look tremendous in my B/W build.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835856084


What about the CRYORIG R1's?


Jizzler said:


> So I got a Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC Pro and EdgeRouter PoE.


Excuse my ignorance, but am I understanding that you're able to power the AP using PoE?  I'm using Frontier's router and we have to reboot it all the time.  Wondering if this would be better?


----------



## Disparia (Dec 31, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but am I understanding that you're able to power the AP using PoE?  I'm using Frontier's router and we have to reboot it all the time.  Wondering if this would be better?



Yup. The AP AC PRO comes with an PoE injector which I'm using now (still using the old router). After I install the new EdgeRouter, it will power the AP. Has a 50 watt budget which is more than adequate for 2 APs and 2 of those Netgear switches I showed earlier since they're around 6w each.

*The single-pack comes with an injector. The 5-pack doesn't come with any injectors.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2017)

Ordered 16GB moar RAM and and an 240 AIO


----------



## Ungari (Jan 1, 2017)

@BumbleBee That Cryorig is almost the same money as the Deepcool AIO.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2017)

Ungari said:


> @BumbleBee That Cryorig is almost the same money as the Deepcool AIO.


I ordered an Deepcool, Maelstrom 240T..


----------



## Ungari (Jan 1, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I ordered an Deepcool, Maelstrom 240T..



That one is $30 more expensive than the Deepcool I'm considering!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835856084


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 1, 2017)

Ungari said:


> That one is $30 more expensive than the Deepcool I'm considering!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16835856084


which is also 20$ more than the Triton i used (and still have, nonetheless ) both have report about leaking cracking and stuff ... which i never had (i guess i am just lucky.... or the other user are just unlucky ... dunno) 
thought for a pure white build ... only the one you are eyeing on is ... kinda worth it 

for a 240 that i paid 79$ i had no complaint ... i am semi happy for my h115i ... semi? well it's Corsair ... happy? well it was cheap and it's a 280, for 35$ can do worse ... the actual retail price is now 135chf/132$~ (which is correct for a 280 ... even if it's the standard price for a 240 nowadays ) well it was a black friday deal ...


----------



## Ungari (Jan 1, 2017)

Also, I see that the Maelstrom was a previous SKU that has been superseded by the CAPTAIN, which appears to have a proprietary pump and a 4 slot fan splitter.
I wonder if the Maelstrom is now moribund?


EDIT:
Newegg just raised the price on the CAPTAIN!


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2017)

Dunno but it was under 70eur here in Finland, so at least it was cheap..!

Here's what I ordered, it's Finnish, but still you can see what I ordered and the prices


----------



## Ungari (Jan 1, 2017)

I currently have a Corsair H80i that I paid $90 for, but that has gone up to $119 now.
What is going on?


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2017)

Aaaaand I just realized that I ordered 1x16GB, not 2x8GB, dammit. Well, I need to contact the shop's customer service..



Ungari said:


> I currently have a Corsair H80i that I paid $90 for, but that has gone up to $119 now.
> What is going on?


My MB:s price has also rocketed  it was 159eur (with a 256GB M.2 SSD, blackfriday..), now its 179eur..


----------



## Ungari (Jan 1, 2017)

Now here is another example of Newegg raising the price in order to appear as to give a discount.
Previously, they posted a $99 price claiming to give a $32 discount, now they have a $132 price claiming to save $68!
I'm going to call them on this douchebaggery and demand a discount.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6J34R30054


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Ungari said:


> Now here is another example of Newegg raising the price in order to appear as to give a discount.
> Previously, they posted a $99 price claiming to give a $32 discount, now they have a $132 price claiming to save $68!
> I'm going to call them on this douchebaggery and demand a discount.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6J34R30054


They also do that prior to a new product coming out, so it appears you are getting a discounted product when they drop the price again


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2017)

Aaaand it's all right, 2x8GB Dominator Platinum 3000MHz & that AIO coming.


----------



## Ungari (Jan 1, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> They also do that prior to a new product coming out, so it appears you are getting a discounted product when they drop the price again



Just 2 weeks ago I called them on these shenanigans, and was able to get a reduced price plus free expedited shipping on that case I bought.
I'm going to call them again, and tell them the situation is an active thread on TPU.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2017)

I bought a ghettoblaster 







e: and my 1000th post!


----------



## Ungari (Jan 1, 2017)

If Newegg gives me a problem with a discount I'll just go with this for my White/Black build:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...39&cm_re=1366_heatsink-_-35-186-039-_-Product


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 1, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I bought a ghettoblaster


must be small ghetto's in finland


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jan 1, 2017)

Picked up a couple things the other day!


----------



## Ungari (Jan 2, 2017)

I just bought this only because the price:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811235054


----------



## Darksword (Jan 2, 2017)

Only purchased one upgrade this Christmas, but very satisfied.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 3, 2017)

Just bought this from Amazon.

*Phantek Eclipse P400S*


----------



## Ungari (Jan 3, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Just bought this from Amazon.
> 
> *Phantek Eclipse P400S*




How much did it cost?


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> How much did it cost?


$79.99 - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BLY9UEU/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Ungari (Jan 3, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> $79.99 - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BLY9UEU/?tag=tec06d-20



For that price does it make toast and coffee?

The White model with Window is very nice looking!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ordered myself a new desk chair, coming in February.


----------



## Ungari (Jan 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ordered myself a new desk chair, coming in February.
> 
> View attachment 82690



I wish RSI/CIG(Star Citizen) would have ordered those instead of those 1100 British Pounds chairs they have!


----------



## Devils41 (Jan 4, 2017)

Decided to upgrade my Rig from an older but still useful Ivy Bridge 3770K.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2017)

I was hoping my picture would spawn more gun pics.

Here is another  First gen SIG GSR 1911. Basically it was built for SIG but uses a top shelf brands smashed together by a smith so SIG could get into the 1911 rush a few years ago. Probably the best 1911 Ive ever owned and (knocks on wood) has NEVER jammed or FTF. Sadly you cannot buy this version anymore. Much like the SR-556TD I showed earlier.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


>


Damn a Dragoon? I aint seen one of those in years! It looks so close to a Ruger but that exposed spring is unmistakable.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn a Dragoon? I aint seen one of those in years! It looks so close to a Ruger but that exposed spring is unmistakable.



Yep, 1976 edition. I broke a trigger spring about 10 years ago and actually found one from I guy who use to work there.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Yep, 1976 edition. I broke a trigger spring about 10 years ago and actually found one from I guy who use to work there.


Put that thing up man. They have got to be getting rare. Get yourself a Ruger Blackhawk and call it a day.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2017)

Purchased 3 day ago.











Purchased 2 days ago








Purchased 2 days ago.

View attachment 82704


Purchased 2 days ago.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 4, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was hoping my picture would spawn more gun pics.
> 
> Here is another  First gen SIG GSR 1911. Basically it was built for SIG but uses a top shelf brands smashed together by a smith so SIG could get into the 1911 rush a few years ago. Probably the best 1911 Ive ever owned and (knocks on wood) has NEVER jammed or FTF. Sadly you cannot buy this version anymore. Much like the SR-556TD I showed earlier.


well i was using a SG-551 long barrel (with scope) during my army time ... (alongside my 550 ) but i did purchase neither of them ... 

i still have a K31 (Karabiner 31) 7.62 at home ... but that one is from my grand-father.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 5, 2017)

Jetster said:


>




Oh man!!!!!! As @TheMailMan78 stated, put that sucker away man!!!!! That is a work of art bro. And worth a ton!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 5, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was hoping my picture would spawn more gun pics.
> 
> Here is another  First gen SIG GSR 1911. Basically it was built for SIG but uses a top shelf brands smashed together by a smith so SIG could get into the 1911 rush a few years ago. Probably the best 1911 Ive ever owned and (knocks on wood) has NEVER jammed or FTF. Sadly you cannot buy this version anymore. Much like the SR-556TD I showed earlier.



Not a rock island? I am sad...


----------



## Ungari (Jan 5, 2017)

Still torn about that Deepcool CAPTAIN AIO, I just bought this as it also matches my WHITE/BLACK build:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...39&cm_re=1366_heatsink-_-35-186-039-_-Product


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 5, 2017)

Aaand I ran into financial problems so I had to cancel that AIO cooler and RAM, but one PC shop sold cheap 23" 1080p monitors, so I had to buy one!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## AsRock (Jan 7, 2017)

Got this a little while ago, foam panels, cat seems to enjoy sitting there now when i play my music lol.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Got this a little while ago, foam panels, cat seems to enjoy sitting there now when i play my music lol.


Such a cutie


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 7, 2017)

Jetster said:


>



I guess we have more pics coming from you soon?
New motherboard, new rams?


----------



## Vulcansheart (Jan 7, 2017)

Some pentest toys


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I guess we have more pics coming from you soon?
> New motherboard, new rams?



Bought 16 Gb Corsair LP 3000


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just ordered Steelseries Stratus XL for my Samsung Gear VR


----------



## Vulcansheart (Jan 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just ordered Steelseries Stratus XL for my Samsung Gear VR


If you don't mind giving some feedback on the controller. I looked at that one before purchasing a Logitech F710 instead...


----------



## Bert63 (Jan 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just ordered Steelseries Stratus XL for my Samsung Gear VR



Sexy controller...


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2017)

Vulcansheart said:


> If you don't mind giving some feedback on the controller. I looked at that one before purchasing a Logitech F710 instead...



Just too bad if I wanted to use it on my desktop PC for gaming, I'd need to buy a blue tooth dongle first because it doesn't come included...
Anyways it's main purpose is for use with Samsung Gear VR.


----------



## Bert63 (Jan 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just too bad if I wanted to use it on my desktop PC for gaming, I'd need to buy a blue tooth dongle first because it doesn't come included...
> Anyways it's main purpose is for use with Samsung Gear VR.



I hate that..  The dongle thing.  I guess your mobo doesn't have Bluetooth?

I just bought a corded Windows controller to go with my purchase of Forza Horizon 3 - I had a Logitech wireless but after so many years I'm tired of dealing with batteries, dongles, drivers, etc.  I don't regret it at this point.  I don't use it every day so when I want it I just plug it in.

That Steelseries is very nice though.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bert63 said:


> I guess your mobo doesn't have Bluetooth?



That's right, my mobo doesn't have bluetooth.

However for PC gaming I have a wireless xbox360 controller which works fine still, I don't mind much about dealing with the batteries, I buy big packs of duracell batteries once in a while.

I just can't test this new controller on my PC yet, I may buy a dongle later on but it's not a priority.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## AsRock (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks liek the dogs made claim to it .


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Looks liek the dogs made claim to it .



Every time i am doing something here is always there, as @peche said to me on Whatsapp if he could talk he would ask me if i need any help and would correct me if i am doing something wrong


----------



## peche (Jan 9, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Every time i am doing something here is always there, as @peche said to me on Whatsapp if he could talk he would ask me if i need any help and would correct me if i am doing something wrong


or will doing something like this:


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 9, 2017)

Slightly surprised @Knoxx29 doesn't have a black Labrador or German Shepard. So what's his name?

Edit: Nice water chiller btw, looks familiar from another thread.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Slightly surprised @Knoxx29 doesn't have a black Labrador or German Shepard.



Maybe because i am not German



biffzinker said:


> what's his name?



Beni.



biffzinker said:


> Edit: Nice water chiller btw, looks familiar from another thread.



@Nicholas Peyton has a HC - 500A Version.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 9, 2017)

Well to me it looks like the dogs had enough of that box, watching you take shit out of it then another box and put shit back in a box.

Looks kinda like it me time now.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 10, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 82855 View attachment 82856 View attachment 82857 View attachment 82858 View attachment 82859 View attachment 82860 View attachment 82861 View attachment 82863




Anyway of O/Cing that?  LOL!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2017)

beginning of a new year ...

hum ... since my mother is bored of her Honor 4X and want a phone with a metal back and fingerprint scanner ... i am thinking of giving her my Honor 5X ...

since i could not go back to the 4X i decided to order that one ....
 
Honor 7 versus Honor 4/5X a little step up in power with a step down in screen size (bah ... -0.3" is nothing to fret over ...   )

confirmed, packaged, ultra priority shipping... too bad tomorrow i work from 7:30AM to 4PM (maybe 3PM ... if my colleague are nice with me since i replace someone who is sick ) i guess i'm going to fetch it in the afternoon (if the post does not deliver it directly to my box   )

hum ... bare phone is nice, it has a good look but ... oh well let's add that... (longer shipping time tho  between 23 to 40 days ... no biggies  )


annnnndd crap ... i just noticed while writing that post, my Etailer just got the Honor 6X in stock today a short while after i ordered the Honor 7 
 

 i wouldn't have to ditch 0.3", would get a dual cam and 32gb instead of 16  ... thought the SOC would have been a Kirin 655 versus Kirin 935 (although the 655 would have the 16nm argument in his favor over the 28nm of the 935  but half the GPU power ...  )

oh ... positive point in favor of the Honor 7 ... it has the Gyroscope the Honor 6X lack  great i will be able to use my Shinecon VR headset with mouseview on head movement  (ah... another point in favor of the H7 ... NFC ... )


----------



## FireFox (Jan 10, 2017)

HossHuge said:


> Anyway of O/Cing that? LOL!!



Great idea

As far as i know it can be modified to get temps below -15c/-20c


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2017)

I bought this about 6 months ago. I use the crap out of it not to mention everyone that comes over charges something while they are here 
It has a 50w PSU and adjust to what ever you plug into it. 







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=359-0003-00049


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 10, 2017)

Look at what just showed up today. Camera is being finicky about the low light in the room.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 11, 2017)

I have been reliving my schoolboy days....

Stella and snuff.......yummy


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I have been reliving my schoolboy days....
> 
> Stella and snuff.......yummy


Is that the hard cider or the beer? Seems popular at work, sells out usually.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 11, 2017)

Stella Artois is lager beer......it was £ 3.09 for a pint which is $ 3.78

Stella do a Cidre as well (though we spell it Cider) and the UK makes the best cider so i would never buy a Stella Cidre.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 11, 2017)

proper Rough Cider   that's the Stuff straight from the Farm not that factory made stuff


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 11, 2017)

when i went to Glastonbury for the first time (1984) me and my mate bought 5 gallons of rough cider off a farmer looking guy ............we got so pissed  my mate fell asleep standing up while we were listening to The Cure. When we looked at the cider  the next morning it had turned black so we didnt drink any more..........i am sure that shit was from Dorset.


----------



## radrok (Jan 11, 2017)

Swapped my PSU for a better one and pump setup cause one of my PMP-400s has stopped working.






Gonna get ready for dual 1080TI or Vega.

I'm also due for a CPU upgrade soon!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 11, 2017)

radrok said:


> I'm also due for a CPU upgrade soon!



I see you are still on win 7 in your system specs, keep in mind that the latest tech does not support win7.
Whats wrong with your current CPU?


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 11, 2017)

More pictures of the Phantek case.

   

Push button 3 speed fan controller under the lip on top of the case. Also you can switch between 10 different colors for the bottom LED stripe, and the power button up top.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 11, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> Shinecon VR headset



Thats a bettered version of the google cardboard goggles?
What apps/games are working with this? From the google playstore?

I have a Samsung Gear VR and need to install apps/games from the Oculus Gear VR store.


----------



## radrok (Jan 11, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I see you are still on win 7 in your system specs, keep in mind that the latest tech does not support win7.
> Whats wrong with your current CPU?



Nothing at all, I've sold it because I got a good offer and I'd love to try the new AMD CPUs, if they are worth it.

I also need to update my specs, I upgraded with the free option from Microsoft to Win10


----------



## FireFox (Jan 11, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> More pictures of the Phantek case.



Mistakenly i read *Pancake *instead* Phantek case
*
Old age is making me read the words incorrectly


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 11, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Mistakenly i read *Pancake *instead* Phantek case
> *
> Old age is making me read the words incorrectly


Not sure what relation pancake would have with a PC case. 

So it turns out Amazon didn't just give me free shipping, originally order showed a subtraction of $20.xx for S&H they sent it out on the 9th via Fedex overnight from Erwin Texas at a cost to them of $30 to have it shipped, and delivered by the 10th. Might have something to do with the order being placed on the 3rd and they finally got it shipped?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Thats a bettered version of the google cardboard goggles?
> What apps/games are working with this? From the google playstore?
> 
> I have a Samsung Gear VR and need to install apps/games from the Oculus Gear VR store.


it's indeed a glorified cardboard, sturdy but not pricey, quite comfy and very well built and it's by far the best of my 3 headset i bought, also even cheaper than cardboard where i live xD (no joke ... a GCB is between 15 and 25chf ... for cardboard .... the Shinecon i've paid 13$ for it, 15 with shipping and bundled with a neat bluetooth controller, though i also have a Moga Pocket Mini aside )

the other joke ... i find some Shinecon VR 1.0 model at my etailer under various branding (well Shinecon do OEM i guess) and at the hideous pricing of "above 35chf" ...  mine is a 2.0 version

Gear VR ... for me it's like all Samsung ... a huge "NO GO!" (personnal reason involved   )

nearly anything cardboard or VR compatible is supported, i can even play PSP games in SBS mode with PPSSPP, my 2 previous phones lacked the Gyro thus i had some issues with head orientation mouselook .... now i finally got it nice and smooth (skyrim test with Trinus VR app and server + Leap Motion as control for fun  )

previous pics with the Coolpad Modena 2 that preceded my Honor 5X
  
i could sit on my sofa and play with the headset and my XBone controller 

the 1.0 and 2.0
 

worth nothing ... but i think i can use STEAM VR by using Riftcat app ... i need to test that when i will have the time


----------



## blobster21 (Jan 13, 2017)

I just bought this Adaptec RAID 6805T controller from Ebay. ($99.- P&p included)






As the name suggests, it's a PCI-e 8x RAID controller which comes with 2 Internal SFF-8087 ports, in order to connect up to 8 SATA 6G drives in any of the following array levels : 0, 1, 1E, 5, 5EE, 6, 10, 50, 60 and JBOD

The controller has an onboard 512MB DDR2 cache memory, and comes equipped with a full-height metal braket , so that i can install it in my Coolermaster storm trooper ATX case.

If all goes well, i should be able to reuse one of my previous battery backup unit (BBU) from my formers twin adaptec 5805z, to prevent data cache loss in case of power failure.

I don't know if my existing SFF-8087 ribbon cables were designed to sustain 6G/s transfer rates, i only ever used them with raid adapters only capable of 3Gb/s transfer rates. Hopefully yes !

This RAID controller will be connected to this Icy box IB-543SK backplane i bought in the row:


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 13, 2017)

radrok said:


> Swapped my PSU for a better one and pump setup cause one of my PMP-400s has stopped working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where the hell you been? 

I'll resurrect the same upgrade itch as you.  But not dual 1080ti's.


----------



## Locksmith (Jan 13, 2017)

Loving this ! setup with PC @ 2160p 60hz 444 12bit


----------



## Boatvan (Jan 13, 2017)

A Power Edge R610 for crunching (purchased for $160 from my co-worker) . Currently 6GB of DDR3 and a Xeon X5550 @ 2.67 GHz. 6X 15K 72GB SAS drives. Bumping up the memory to 32 GB (memory for it is cheap) and adding another X5550 (also cheap). Ignore the piece of crap Amer 5 port that's on top. I may or may not have "rescued" that from the recycle pile at work


----------



## JunkBear (Jan 14, 2017)

Full system 25$ Canadian. ASUS M4A785-M with Athlon X2 255. 2x2gigs ddr2-800. Raidmax RX-480. WD green 1tb 64m cache wd10ears. 

Going to put a more reliable psu or just Buy à small htpc case with psu included. Upgrade to 8 gigs with Ram i already have and à blueray Reader.


----------



## radrok (Jan 15, 2017)

Locksmith said:


> Loving this ! setup with PC @ 2160p 60hz 444 12bit
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Great TV, I have the same model and for single player the immersion is insane.

One tip though, don't leave the TV on with a static image for too much time, although this one has automatic standby mode that plays fireworks screen saver XD

Still need to figure out a way to watch twitch directly, sadly there isn't an app so I have to use PC.



the54thvoid said:


> Where the hell you been?
> 
> I'll resurrect the same upgrade itch as you.  But not dual 1080ti's.



Hey void!

been busy with so many things (changed job etc) but now I can finally spare some time for gaming and forum-ing!

I'll send you a PM to show you my next project!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 15, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> off a farmer looking guy



 Seems legit 
Just so happens that's how I buy my fish.
"fresh from the trunk of some shady guy 's car parked  outback behind the Cosco "
 I believe that's how Gorton's got started


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 15, 2017)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I was hoping my picture would spawn more gun pics.
> 
> Here is another  First gen SIG GSR 1911. Basically it was built for SIG but uses a top shelf brands smashed together by a smith so SIG could get into the 1911 rush a few years ago. Probably the best 1911 Ive ever owned and (knocks on wood) has NEVER jammed or FTF. Sadly you cannot buy this version anymore. Much like the SR-556TD I showed earlier.



Haven't bought anything recently, but this is my most recent gun purchase.






Blast to shoot, 30 rd mags, and more hitting power than the 357 mag.

My room mate just bought a Ruger AR 556 this week. Haven't had a chance to shoot it myself, yet.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 15, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Seems legit
> Just so happens that's how I buy my fish.
> "fresh from the trunk of some shady guy 's car parked  outback behind the Cosco "
> I believe that's how Gorton's got started



He might be better of looking in the local bars , but he should know this being from the UK.  Then again witht he BS the UK government pulled some years ago ( Smoking ) a shit load of bars went out of business,  funny they tried it here in PA USA only lasted 2 weeks.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2017)

@dorsetknob


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 19, 2017)

AsRock said:


> He might be better of looking in the local bars , but he should know this being from the UK.  Then again witht he BS the UK government pulled some years ago ( Smoking ) a shit load of bars went out of business,  funny they tried it here in PA USA only lasted 2 weeks.




The ban on smoking in pubs nearly killed my  coal man. He was only having a fag..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-18045612


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2017)

Sheesh, they probably banned tents now huh ?. and they wounder why riots happen, one day people are just going say enough is enough.

Well they closed a load of bars were i used to live due to it, it's the stupidest thing.  The places that even had yards outside closed to.

They could not have tent here bars are typically a house converted to some degree with no space for any thing like that, dam your lucky if the place even has a window lmao.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 19, 2017)

Finally it arrived!....


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Finally it arrived!....
> 
> View attachment 83204
> 
> ...



An Alkaline Battery they could give you a
Duracell one

Btw, nice Joystick


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 19, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> they could give you a
> Duracell one



Yeah oh well, not a biggie, when these batteries are drained I'll have Duracell, I always buy Duracell 24pack batteries.
Need these batteries for all my wireless devices.

This controller is mainly for my Samsung Gear VR!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Need these batteries for all my wireless devices.



I have forgotten the last time i used a wireless device.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 19, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have forgotten the last time i used a wireless device.



I have a wireless keyboard, mouse and now 2 controllers.
I do have the internet wired though!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ordered a *LogiLink Bluetooth 4.0* adapter so I can use the new steelseries controller with my desktop PC as well if I want to.
Just € 13,95 included shipping.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> LogiLink Bluetooth 4.0



I have ordered one of those but Bluetooth 5.0


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have ordered one of those but Bluetooth 5.0



They seem to work at a maximum distance of 100m! 
Other brands 10-15m and are more expensive.

Didn't see bluetooth 5 yet, how expensive was it?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 20, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Didn't see bluetooth 5 yet, how expensive was it?



It was a Joke

There's not Bluetooth 5

Shame on me


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> It was a Joke
> 
> There's not Bluetooth 5
> 
> Shame on me



Well a while ago I was reading an article about Bluetooth 5 so I wasn't surprised.

@Knoxx29 "_The Bluetooth Special Interest Group (SIG) announced that its next release, coming late 2016 to early 2017, will be called Bluetooth 5_"

https://www.bluetooth.com/news/pres...edincreases-data-broadcasting-capacity-by-800

So it was possible!


----------



## ASOT (Jan 20, 2017)

New speakers Z906 & keyboard


----------



## FireFox (Jan 20, 2017)

There she is


----------



## R00kie (Jan 20, 2017)

Replaced my Razer Blackwidow with this. Now I have a full Logitech peripheral bundle


----------



## AsRock (Jan 21, 2017)

ASOT said:


> View attachment 83246 View attachment 83247 View attachment 83248 View attachment 83249 View attachment 83250 View attachment 83251
> 
> New speakers Z906 & keyboard




That's a nice looking keyboard in the 1st pic .

Got this today for a whole $3  ( Garmin Navi 265 ). Been wanting one for my bike for ever but never bothered as they are more for roads than any thing but this one isn't to bad and good for $3 .  Got some valcro on the back so it stays fixed to my bike ( bicycle  ).


----------



## ASOT (Jan 21, 2017)

@AsRock  Thank you


----------



## Tardan (Jan 21, 2017)

Here are some of the things I bought in the last few months 

Some new speakers and amp for my PC!





A new 4K OLED TV from LG




Last but not least I took a big leap of faith in myself and modded a EVGA Hybrid cooler for my TITAN X! Huge difference in temperatures and especially noise. Super happy with it


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2017)

AsRock said:


> That's a nice looking keyboard in the 1st pic .
> 
> Got this today for a whole $3  ( Garmin Navi 265 ). Been wanting one for my bike for ever but never bothered as they are more for roads than any thing but this one isn't to bad and good for $3 .  Got some valcro on the back so it stays fixed to my bike ( bicycle  ).



Good stuff Garmin, my dad currently has one as well in his car, with a 5" screen, also the software is pretty good.
His previous was a "Mio" which wasn't good and the software sucked, he only had it a few months.
Before that he had a "Navman", he replaced the battery once and later it got GPS issues.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 21, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Good stuff Garmin, my dad currently has one as well in his car, with a 5" screen, also the software is pretty good.
> His previous was a "Mio" which wasn't good and the software sucked, he only had it a few months.
> Before that he had a "Navman", he replaced the battery once and later it got GPS issues.


the Mio and Navman were notoriously bad in my memories


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> the Mio and Navman were notoriously bad in my memories



Well my dad had the "Navman" for many years, a friend of my dad installed pirated iGO software on it and then there were so many options on it at that time which worked well for many years.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 21, 2017)

Friend of mine gifted me in old Lenovo think server TD 200 it only has a Xeon 5506 in it but I just bought two 5530s for it and 32GB of RDIMMs. I still need a second CPU cooler. It came to me with one CPU and a couple of hard drives that I have yet to look at but I'm planning on resurrecting it and making it a functional machine.

The TD 200 doesn't officially support the 5530s the 5530s are supported on the TD 200X but they have the same chipset so I'm hoping that I can get it to boot.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 21, 2017)

Finally found some o-rings...
Apparently not that many people use mechanical keyboards in Ukraine (even less fix'em): only one seller in the whole country re-sells cheap chinese dampeners (had to wait +3 weeks for restock).
Now I can finally do my stuff at night without waking the entire neighborhood


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 23, 2017)

time to amp up my Honor 7, let's double the uSD





Sandisk Ultra microSDXC U1 mit Adapter (128GB, Class 10)
Ready for delivery


bummer that one does not come with a reader ... only a SD adapter oh well ....



Kingston USB3 MobileLite G4 (USB 3.0)
Ready for delivery


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> time to amp up my Honor 7, let's double the uSD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, nice 128GB micro sd, I only have one 8GB version with a huge music collection on it in my Galaxy S7.

My phone at the moment: 19.37GB used out of 32GB....
I don't use much apps, instead uninstalled/disabled a lot.
Most apps I have installed are from the Oculus VR store.

Or will you be using it for video recording of your drone?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 23, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Cool, nice 128GB micro sd, I only have one 8GB version with a huge music collection on it in my Galaxy S7.
> 
> My phone at the moment: 19.37GB used out of 32GB....
> I don't use much apps, instead uninstalled/disabled a lot.
> ...


nah my drone is 32gb max and i have a Toshiba Exceria U3 model for it, that one is just a simple cheap U1, on the other hand my Honor 7 allow to shift the storage from phone to uSD totally (meaning all extra downloaded/paid/sideloaded app goes on uSD and not only data)

mostly my Mangarock and PPSSPP library fill it... i might need a second one for my Shield Tablet (unless i decide to buy a K1 version ) because i also use that one for Mangarock ... and my 64gb was full too on that one xD (had to erase some rom that i used with PPSSPP )


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 24, 2017)

And finally got my SteelSeries Stratos XL gamepad working with my new Bluetooth adapter!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> And finally got my SteelSeries Stratos XL gamepad working with my new Bluetooth adapter!
> 
> View attachment 83385


finally ... NEVER BUY THOSE CHEAPO KNOCKOFF!!! that one from ASUS is cheap enough by itself ... (each time i read CSR 4.0 on a dongle i think "oohhh that user gonna have issue and he will not find from where they come ..." from connection issues to BSOD most of the time   )

PS:


thought i can't find the dongle ...  (i have it since quite a while tho)

and then HOW FREAKIN AWESOME! the MobileLite G4 handle MicroSD + SD AT THE SAME TIME! copy just got easier ... (not that i don't have enough free USB 3.0 port ... but still  )


forgive me my rather poor quality pics ... i took them with my Shield Tab ... (although i am lucky ... most custom rom for it, have in "does not work" : Camera ... alongside with WiFi most of the time  )

edit: oh well your was a Logilink .... not a NoName brand CSR 4.0 ... still Logilink is in my "avoid if possible" list


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jan 25, 2017)

bought this up at the airport the other day before my very long flight (incheon to panama via amsterdam). It really worth it. Never had a noise cancelling headphone before and I was amazed by this.

Choosing between sony MDR1000X and this one but this one is more comfortable to use


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 25, 2017)

Installed a new power supply yesterday for $90 bought locally. 


 

For better photos I'm going to link to Newegg's.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...ga_power_supply_850_BQ-_-17-438-086-_-Product

Something else I came across when I removed the power supply from the box. The weight of the power supply even with the bubble wrap, and foam spacer up top managed to move around in the box enough to damage one of the SATA power connectors on the modular cable I plugged in. A triangle shape of plastic was broken out, and the plastic connector had a crack down the middle.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 25, 2017)

So i've heard good things but always skeptical. Just a gimmick I thought.
I've always used 99% Alcohol or Acetone to remove tough stuff.

Well I bought it on a whim. Used the remover on some sticker glue on a laptop plastic bezel. (smells like citrus)
It removed what Alcohol would not. And did not melt the plastic. You know that tough glue that you rub and rub and still is sticky.
Took it right off. Crazy. I'm sold

Where can I get a large bottle






ArctiClean 1 Thermal Material Remover:
ArctiClean 1 uses a proprietary combination of non-toxic biodegradable solvents to emulsify thermal greases or thermal pads.
The citrus and soy based solvents in ArctiClean 1 match or exceed many hazardsous and
volatile solvents such as fluorinated and chlorinated organic solvents, acetone, MEK (methyl ethyl ketone), mineral spirits, isopropyl alcohol, and toluene.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2017)

32Gb DDR4 3000


----------



## MagnyCours (Jan 26, 2017)

Just purchased my friend's used i7 4790k for ~$190.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2017)

Nice friend


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Haven't bought anything recently, but this is my most recent gun purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 My father left me a pretty sweet gun collection. One of my favorites is an Arisaka type 99. Do you want to talk about packing a punch, I fired my share of high caliber high velocity rounds but this thing it's unparalleled.  They shoot a 7.7 x 58 mm round.  The first time we shot it in the late 80s that was recent was about 30 or 40 years from the last time it had been fired. After some cleaning and some praying reattached it to 100 pound truck tire ,  attached a 50 foot string to the trigger,  pulled the bolt, got back and pulled the string . It fired perfectly, but it also flung that hundred pound tire about 5 feet in the air . Compared to an M60 this thing had way more single round kick in your shoulder and complete with the bayonet it was almost as tall as I am 6'4"

That's a nice rifle though thanks for sharing

Sorry if the sentence seems a little odd I am forced to use my iPhone to dictate my point still there


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> My father left me a pretty sweet gun collection. One of my favorites is an Arisaka type 99. Do you want to talk about packing a punch, I fired my share of high caliber high velocity rounds but this thing it's unparalleled.  They shoot a 7.7 x 58 mm round.  The first time we shot it in the late 80s that was recent was about 30 or 40 years from the last time it had been fired. After some cleaning and some praying reattached it to 100 pound truck tire ,  attached a 50 foot string to the trigger,  pulled the bolt, got back and pulled the string . It fired perfectly, but it also flung that hundred pound tire about 5 feet in the air . Compared to an M60 this thing had way more single round kick in your shoulder and complete with the bayonet it was almost as tall as I am 6'4"
> 
> That's a nice rifle though thanks for sharing
> 
> Sorry if the sentence seems a little odd I am forced to use my iPhone to dictate my point still there



Damn, 7.7*58 is a huge round. I'm in line to inherit my great uncle's WWII sniper rifle. I believe it's a Belgium Mauser 1909 (doesn't matter much, stock and sites replaced, barrel shortened, no collectors value). It's a 7.65*52 caliber rifle. Kicks like a mule and hits hard as hell. According to my dad, it's just a hair stronger than a "hot" 30-06 round. My brother last used it for hunting Black Bears.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have this new baby (Ford Mondeo Vignale) for a month now, really pleased with it


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have this new baby (Ford Mondeo Vignale) for a month now, really pleased with it
> 
> View attachment 83452 View attachment 83453 View attachment 83454



Nice car!
It's just that you got the steering wheel on the wrong side...


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Nice car!
> It's just that you got the steering wheel on the wrong side...


 I am from Romania but I live in UK and back home we have the wheel on the left side as it should be  I had to get used to drive like this in here )


----------



## jagjitnatt (Jan 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Nice car!
> It's just that you got the steering wheel on the wrong side...



Technically, its better to have steering wheel on the right. While driving a stick shift, You'd always want you right hand on the steering wheel, just like you have your right foot on the brake and gas.
Also you use right hand to open and shut the door, feels more natural.

I've driven Left hand drive(India - right side steering) and Right hand drive(USA - left side steering) both.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2017)

jagjitnatt said:


> Technically, its better to have steering wheel on the right. While driving a stick shift, You'd always want you right hand on the steering wheel, just like you have your right foot on the brake and gas.
> Also you use right hand to open and shut the door, feels more natural.
> 
> I've driven Left hand drive(India - right side steering) and Right hand drive(USA - left side steering) both.


Assuming you're right handed....
Edit:  Interesting discussion point though.  Look at how the controls are on a tractor (actually a combine), where the operator is center mounted and the controls can be put anywhere.


----------



## okidna (Jan 27, 2017)

Purchased these 2 beauties last week : 



Spoiler: keyboards



KBParadise V60 (Gateron Yellow, top) and Leopold FC980M (MX Brown, bottom)




 KBParadise V60 (Gateron Yellow, pictured top) and Leopold FC980M (MX Brown, bottom)





FC980M, great build quality with thick PBT keycaps :




KBP V60, I love Gateron Yellow switch, it's very comfortable for typing and coding usage :


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2017)

Ordered today.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Nice car!
> It's just that you got the steering wheel on the wrong side...



No it's you, you just drive on the wrong side of the road .

I got these before this thread was started .


----------



## Komshija (Jan 27, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have this new baby (Ford Mondeo Vignale) for a month now, really pleased with it
> 
> View attachment 83452 View attachment 83453 View attachment 83454


The steering wheel is on the wrong side.  If it has manual transmission, than this defect is negligible.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 27, 2017)

In the past, almost everybody travelled on the left side of the road because that was the most sensible option for feudal, violent societies. Since most people are right-handed, swordsmen preferred to keep to the left in order to have their right arm nearer to an opponent and their scabbard further from him.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 27, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> In the past, almost everybody travelled on the left side of the road because that was the most sensible option for feudal, violent societies. Since most people are right-handed, swordsmen preferred to keep to the left in order to have their right arm nearer to an opponent and their scabbard further from him.


 That's why it's better to have LHD vehicle where you can keep your right hand closer to your female "opponent".


----------



## AsRock (Jan 27, 2017)

Right handed driving car allows your typical right handed person to keep there strongest hand on the steering wheel.  US is more sooted to me as i am a leftly.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 27, 2017)

Jousting is believed to have started in France and Germany where it was used to train knights. The horses gallop at each other from the right with the lance held across the rider........thats why they drive on the right.











EDIT

ive got no proof of this but its a nice theory i just made up and i like it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 27, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Damn, 7.7*58 is a huge round. I'm in line to inherit my great uncle's WWII sniper rifle. I believe it's a Belgium Mauser 1909 (doesn't matter much, stock and sites replaced, barrel shortened, no collectors value). It's a 7.65*52 caliber rifle. Kicks like a mule and hits hard as hell. According to my dad, it's just a hair stronger than a "hot" 30-06 round. My brother last used it for hunting Black Bears.



 That's awesome, the arisaka  my father left me is also from World War II. It was customary in the earlier wars for soldiers to take a prize whether it be samurai swords from the Japanese , or an iron cross from the Wehrmacht.

I like the collection because i dont agree with the "fear campaign" kids are exposed to by american society, and schools, that tell them guns are bad, and to be avoided( a healthy respect and understanding is the safest method IMO, then a gun becomes about as significant as a spoon) . Guns are no more responsible for deaths, than pencils are for spelling errors. anyway, thats not a topic for here, so i digress.

I hope You get out to fire it soon 



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> View attachment 83452 View attachment 83453 View attachment 83454



those are REALLY good looking rides, i looked ar one bur couldnt afford it  , this is my old ride here, loved it. Chrystler 300C ALL options, SO nice with the Hemi too


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 27, 2017)

Komshija said:


> The steering wheel is on the wrong side.  If it has manual transmission, than this defect is negligible.


 It does


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 27, 2017)

AsRock said:


> No it's you, you just drive on the wrong side of the road .
> 
> I got these before this thread was started .



Now I really want to upgrade. Seems like my cheap chinese MM finally outlived its usefulness. 
Even my tweezers are more accurate...


----------



## AsRock (Jan 27, 2017)

You should have 2 MM anyways, been wanting to pick up a Fluke 87V BUT...


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 27, 2017)

AsRock said:


> You should have 2 MM anyways, been wanting to pick up a Fluke 87V BUT...


I used to have 2. Sold my Greenlee few months ago (too blunt and primitive for any kind of delicate work).

I just want to re-organize my lab completely. Over the past 4-5 years I've picked up so much useless crap, can't wait to get rid of it.

Especially my new rework station. It was misadvertised, so instead of 700W compressor-based hot-air wand and an adequate hakko-compatible iron, I've got a sub-300W real piece of crap that can only do SMD rework at >350C (and NO F#$%*G CALIBRATION) and the worst 907 iron knockoff I've ever seen (fake nichrome heater w/ thermocouple that only looks like Hakko). So much for a birthday present... 

Really need something like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNI-T-UT804-Digital-Bench-Multimeter-/131455912475

and this:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2VQA24/?tag=tec06d-20

That soldering station is probably _[most definitely]_ manufactured by the infamous chinese YIHUA
But their newest 992D model got some very-very positive reviews and only costs around $150-160 locally. Even got the same bundle package with stupid QFP pickup fork.
Can't afford the good stuff like Weller or the "real-deal" Hakko...


----------



## AsRock (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah you gotta watch out for those fake Hakko's .   Then again fakes are so close to the original these days in looks.

This unit is supposed t o be good Hakko FX888D-23BY, just watch some video's online to find out how to spot a fake.

O yeah you can get a good second hand Fluke 87v for $200 easy these days.

Yeah i am not made of money either.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 27, 2017)

Upgrading my server on the cheap, picked up this pair for $10 shipped.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2017)

Ordered a new Dell S2417DG monitor yesterday got it today...




 

Last week I purchased a Intel Core i7-860 cpu, wanna build my original "Lynni" system again someday when there is time and money for that.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 27, 2017)

our latest bluecross statement was north of 70K 
I think I win


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 27, 2017)

*granted i didnt make this purchase in the last 20 years, but its still a purchase...just not recent. i have FAR to many toys & collectables.
Vinyls still inside, never been opened iirc."O.G Nerd"  aand this is nothing compared to my Dr who collection , or my "all in the family Glorias baby life size doll" Joey*


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 28, 2017)

My new mousepad, Roccat Taito mini 5mm:


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 28, 2017)

i took a better picture of my new mousemat


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Ordered a new Dell S2417DG monitor yesterday got it today...
> 
> View attachment 83497
> 
> Last week I purchased a Intel Core i7-860 cpu, wanna build my original "Lynni" system again someday when there is time and money for that.



I'm actually running a i7 860, in a intel DP55KG board with 12gb ram and a 290 4gb


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> *granted i didnt make this purchase in the last 20 years, but its still a purchase...just not recent. i have FAR to many toys & collectables.
> Vinyls still inside, never been opened iirc."O.G Nerd"  aand this is nothing compared to my Dr who collection , or my "all in the family Glorias baby life size doll" Joey*



Why are you showing us your middle finger


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 28, 2017)

tigger said:


> I'm actually running a i7 860, in a intel DP55KG board with 12gb ram and a 290 4gb



Yeh I followed ur thread, my original "Lynni" build was with a Asus Maximus III Gene, 8gigs of ram or smth gonna bump that up to 16gigs I hope.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 28, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why are you showing us your middle finger


Look again, that is not @jboydgolfer middle finger. See the ring?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Look again, that is not @jboydgolfer middle finger. See the ring?



My bad, i have thought that he has 6 fingers


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Look again, that is not @jboydgolfer middle finger. See the ring?


glad someone else noticed it ... i was at the work ... i couldn't answer ... but i couldn't stop laughing either ... 

the customers were looking at me weirdly ...


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2017)

How can i be so stupid


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 28, 2017)

My most recent purchase 1 Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 8GB OC


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2017)

ILvvvv said:


> place her only pc HW . no cars . if you like cars ,find other servers OK?  cigan



Nah,  but thanks



Athlonite said:


> View attachment 83538 My most recent purchase 1 Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 8GB OC



 It's a really nice looking card


----------



## AsRock (Jan 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Nah,  but thanks



Just what i was thinking, then thought i like seeing cars much more than seeing another phone spawn but that's me i hate phones and life is depending on them more and more. Now i cannot even get my free coffee now as you need a phone to do it so i just buy fresher coffee and make it my self HAHA.

Anyways as long as the thread don't get bombarded with just cars it's a none issue to me at least.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 28, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Anyways as long as the thread don't get bombarded with just cars it's a none issue to me at least.


In Car/Van Tech only  "or on Bike"    and not the Can that Carries it    that we can appreciate the Tech and not the tin can


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> It's a really nice looking card



Yes it is but please excuse the dust normally I'd de-dust my rig completely before installing a new component but I was just to damn excited and had to put it in quickly so I could have a play


----------



## prasoooon (Jan 30, 2017)

I Purchased-

1. Intel i77700k
2. Msi z270 Pc Mate
3. G skill Trident z 3200hz 16 GB Ram
4. 2 Tb Seagate Firecuda SSHD

Now I think my journey of upgrading specs/rig completed ends. my rig is now perfect(At least for my needs).


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## biffzinker (Jan 30, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 83591


Simply cleaning implies using the included scouring pad to scratch it off. It doesn't clean off that easy so stick to the die/heatspreader. No in-between the heatspreader, and heatsink. I learned my lesson.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2017)

Finally my new seat arrived!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 30, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Easy cleaning implies using the included scouring pad to scratch it off. It doesn't clean off that easy so stick to the die/heatspreader. No in-between the heatspreader, and heatsink. I learned my lesson.



I can't believe that you did that


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 30, 2017)

Finally got cleaning my desk properly. I had the monitor on the desk already but it was a mess.  Now my new monitor pictures. Remember this? This monitor is huge, it feels like such a big jump from my previous 22 inch and the pictures are amazing as compared from my old TN. A business card case for comparison with monitor. The flash from my camera ruin how good the monitor look, I have no day time pics.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Finally got cleaning my desk properly. I had the monitor on the desk already but it was a mess.  Now my new monitor pictures. Remember this? This monitor is huge, it feels like such a big jump from my previous 22 inch and the pictures are amazing as compared from my old TN. A business card case for comparison with monitor. The flash from my camera ruin how good the monitor look, I have no day time pics.



27" 1440p I hope?....


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 30, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> 27" 1440p I hope?....



It is just 1080P, I am happy still coming from a 1680x1050.  I would prefer higher resolution but the price for this fits my wallet now.  Although at 27 inch I don't see any pixel with my eyes at all.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 30, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> It is just 1080P, I am happy still coming from a 1680x1050.  I would prefer higher resolution but the price for this fits my wallet now.  Although at 27 inch I don't see any pixel with my eyes at all.



I must say, these LG IPS monitors are really affordable, I have one 21.5" 1080p myself, no IPS glow, good monitors.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 30, 2017)

Bought this badboy





Clocked it this far so far, waiting for a better cooling solution, we'll see how far this puppy can go


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 30, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Bought this badboy
> 
> View attachment 83602
> 
> Clocked it this far so far, waiting for a better cooling solution, we'll see how far this puppy can go





excellent choice.

Some barsteward pinched my UK record at R 15 with X5650 ........grab it if you can...





http://hwbot.org/submission/3093395_capslockstuck_cinebench___r15_xeon_x5650_1015_cb/


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 83449
> 
> View attachment 83450



Really?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, exactly the same set! 


Where did you buy it?

I paid 119 Euros for the set.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> LOL, exactly the same set!
> 
> 
> Where did you buy it?
> ...



In fact it is the same set

I bought it by Conrad 3/4 months ago, i don't remember exactly how much i paid but for sure around 120€/125€


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> In fact it is the same set
> 
> I bought it by Conrad 3/4 months ago, i don't remember exactly how much i paid but for sure around 120€/125€



It was on sale at Alternate in my country, normally this set costs around 190 Euros in my country.
I thought maybe you bought it at the German Alternate.
https://www.alternate.de/Bosch/Akkubohrschrauber-Set-GSR-10-8-2-LI-10-8V/html/product/1219633


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> It was on sale at Alternate in my country, normally this set costs around 190 Euros in my country.
> I thought maybe you bought it at the German Alternate.
> https://www.alternate.de/Bosch/Akkubohrschrauber-Set-GSR-10-8-2-LI-10-8V/html/product/1219633



I was checking by Conrad and it cost 139€


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was checking by Conrad and it cost 139€



Yeah I don't buy much at Conrad lately, they aren't that cheap and most of the time you have to pay for shipping as well even for the little things.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I don't buy much at Conrad lately, they aren't that cheap and most of the time you have to pay for shipping as well even for the little things.



At least Conrad is cheaper than Saturn, Conrad is 10 minutes walk from my house and Saturn 4.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Finally my new seat arrived!
> 
> View attachment 83592



Is that from amazon? Which one is it?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Is that from amazon? Which one is it?



No I live in Europe!
It's one from Germany.
"GAMING ZONE PRO AB100"


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> No I live in Europe!


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


>



Ok there is amazon.de
We have an amazon.nl as well, but they just sell books.

Anyways, I don't think this desk chair is available on amazon.com (just checked, no they don't have it).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> No I live in Europe!
> It's one from Germany.
> "GAMING ZONE PRO AB100"



Ah, im looking at blowing $200 on the N-Seat 300 in a few weeks.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Ah, im looking at blowing $200 on the N-Seat 300 in a few weeks.



Ah I see, looks about the same.

I got mine for 115 Euros. (124 USD).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ah I see, looks about the same.
> 
> I got mine for 115 Euros. (124 USD).



My current one is $50 from Target, and ive had it for like 8 years (took only a few months for the cushion to go away). I am now sitting on a piece of plywood. So with my birthday coming up, I am going to blow a bunch of the money im going to get from my parents on a new chair, that will hopefully last longer.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 31, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My current one is $50 from Target, and ive had it for like 8 years (took only a few months for the cushion to go away). I am now sitting on a piece of plywood. So with my birthday coming up, I am going to blow a bunch of the money im going to get from my parents on a new chair, that will hopefully last longer.



Sitting on plywood? 
That N-Seat 300 looks a good one to me, mine has a 2 year warranty.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 31, 2017)

@Knoxx29 so the wife got u a present so u can get to work? 

Purchased the i7-870 a couple of weeks ago soon and the Xeon I picked up last Saturday (Going my special girl's rig when possible) and both r Malay chips.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 31, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @Knoxx29 so the wife got u a present so u can get to work?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Sitting on plywood?
> That N-Seat 300 looks a good one to me, mine has a 2 year warranty.



Yeah the seat for its stucture using a piece of plywood. Then its wrapped in cushion and synthetic leather. The cushion has compressed to basically nothing, so now its just wood and wrapped in synthetic leather.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 31, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


>



Sry I couldn't help myself, u never know... I know it's the thought that counts but still mby there is smth she want fixed


----------



## Jetster (Feb 5, 2017)

Pretty loaded board for an H series. Even leds


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 7, 2017)

got this as replacement in the mail today  Azio support is the BEST


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 7, 2017)

This is my new PSU


----------



## ASOT (Feb 7, 2017)

ASUS  ROG GX 1000 to replace the old Natec Genesis GX 57


----------



## flmatter (Feb 8, 2017)

Asus ac rt5300. Monster router goodness.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 8, 2017)

The way you took that picture makes the router look like a goddamn monster or that is the tiniest table in the world


----------



## flmatter (Feb 8, 2017)

the table is 12"x12" so    it is big


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 8, 2017)

flmatter said:


> Asus ac rt5300. Monster router goodness.



oh u got the spider? 

In the start of the week I got this bad girl home, she is big too, and got a nice "stealth mode" when u tap the "LED" button to the right on the wrong all the led lights turn off, so instead of labeling it "LED" they should have named it something cooler... 





and one note, already flashed it with Merlin's firmware.

Link: http://asuswrt.lostrealm.ca/


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 8, 2017)

I could not resist and I did it...I bought a Logitech Z906. It sounds really good especially in games  I paid 199£ it was 149£ at some point but I missed that chance


----------



## R00kie (Feb 8, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I could not resist and I did it...I bought a Logitech Z906. It sounds really good especially in games  I paid 199£ it was 149£ at some point but I missed that chance


The sub seems to be smaller than I used to remember... Or is it just me?
The Z5500 had a MASSIVE sub...


----------



## F-Zero (Feb 8, 2017)

Logitech G402, CM Swift RX & Logitech Z906


----------



## Jetster (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice speakers


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 8, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> The sub seems to be smaller than I used to remember... Or is it just me?
> The Z5500 had a MASSIVE sub...


Yes you are correct, the sub is much smaller I think but it is still way too much for my room...I have to turn it down a bit


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 8, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Nice speakers



Meh logitech. 

@flmatter my dad has linksys version of that router for his 200mb down speeds. Looks like a crazy drone spaceship thing.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 8, 2017)

More junk, $3 junk like what the heck right worth it for a bit of fiddling . They were $6 but noticed one speaker had come loose but that's all fixed now .  Sadly no sub it been thrown away ^^ .

Anyways some pics, before and after.

Two of them were like this















TaDaaaa.






Now i am bored again .


----------



## ASOT (Feb 8, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I could not resist and I did it...I bought a Logitech Z906. It sounds really good especially in games  I paid 199£ it was 149£ at some point but I missed that chance




Great speakers for music/movies/games,i own ones


----------



## R00kie (Feb 8, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Yes you are correct, the sub is much smaller I think but it is still way too much for my room...I have to turn it down a bit


Always wanted Z5500 myself, the Z906's sound too tinny for me... couldn't find them anywhere, so built a custom sound set up instead, that probably sounds A LOT better than the Z5500's ever would


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Always wanted Z5500 myself, the Z906's sound too tinny for me... couldn't find them anywhere, so built a custom sound set up instead, that probably sounds A LOT better than the Z5500's ever would



hehe Tannoy F1's ones will own those sats, not as much as the sub though, there is some Tannoy F4's in 2 of the pics i just posted and they cost me a frigging furtune to get them to to the US.  Sad part is Tannoy have been sold off so many times and quility as suffered a lot with the plastic frames they have and plastic goes brittle over time..

But for what he payed for them he gets a amp and sats and sub so and should be pretty plug'in play too.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 9, 2017)

AsRock said:


> hehe Tannoy F1's ones will own those sats, not as much as the sub though, there is some Tannoy F4's in 2 of the pics i just posted and they cost me a frigging furtune to get them to to the US.  Sad part is Tannoy have been sold off so many times and quility as suffered a lot with the plastic frames they have and plastic goes brittle over time..
> 
> But for what he payed for them he gets a amp and sats and sub so and should be pretty plug'in play too.


I've got a Wharfedale SW150 sub to accompany them as well.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2017)

Well wanted a backup tweeter and found some for my Tannoy Mercury MKII's, might be putting the 2nd one up for sale on ebay. Coils in really nice condition and fluid's good so no need to replace that either.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 9, 2017)

F-Zero said:


> Logitech G402,



Snap with the mouse I have the same one damn good mouse


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 11, 2017)

Finally got my first graphic card after years of using integrated graphics. It is an RX460 it is the only card that I found that can fit in mini-itx case with the dtx motherboard. It is a single slot graphic card, this is required as a dtx board unlike a mini itx board have the pcie x16 slot at the bottom row. Forget to take a pic on that.  I snap this card up on impulse when I see the price drop. Glad that I did it as the price have rise up again! A few pc parts purchases I have missed due to prices rising like ram for example for future builds which have raised up ridiculously. Look like I have to make do with improving what I have now. This card came yesterday the box is very very tiny! A simple cupboard box and a bubble wrap to protect the card. The card fits perfectly in the case! Warning many unboxing pictures and closeup ahead. The heatsink is rather slim, I did a short test on this card, running it in very high stress do make the fan spin fast.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 11, 2017)

Nice card, it provides good performance for it's size and price.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 11, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Finally got my first graphic card after years of using integrated graphics. It is an RX460 it is the only card that I found that can fit in mini-itx case with the dtx motherboard. It is a single slot graphic card, this is required as a dtx board unlike a mini itx board have the pcie x16 slot at the bottom row. Forget to take a pic on that.  I snap this card up on impulse when I see the price drop. Glad that I did it as the price have rise up again! A few pc parts purchases I have missed due to prices rising like ram for example for future builds which have raised up ridiculously. Look like I have to make do with improving what I have now. This card came yesterday the box is very very tiny! A simple cupboard box and a bubble wrap to protect the card. The card fits perfectly in the case! Warning many unboxing pictures and closeup ahead. The heatsink is rather slim, I did a short test on this card, running it in very high stress do make the fan spin fast.


wow cute... (if i can call a GPU card cute ... ) btw you forgot the plastic foil on the shroud  

i had bad experience with XFX only once ( 2nd fan broke on a 7950 Ghost ... but nothing too big or annoying  )


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 12, 2017)

Bought a Proraid 4 bay + 2x WD 6TB Red NAS drives, added an old 4TB drive for a total of 16TB of storage. I intend to add another 2x 6TB drives (will remove the 4TB drive) for a max of 24TB of storage goodness. I'd also gotten a Sony Z5 Premium case from Amazon (piggy-backed a friend's Amazon order) since I couldn't (for the life of me) find a case with a stand locally. My Z5P + case is in the pic resting on my LG V20...


----------



## silkstone (Feb 12, 2017)

Got an i7 970 + x58 mITX motherboard for my HTPC 

It needed a little ghetto modding to work properly.

I wanted to remove the heatsinks from the board to reapply TIM, but the pins are so dang old, they just won't budge, even when I use pliers. I had to give up on them as there are a bunch of resistors v. close to the holes and I was worried that i'd knock one off with the pliers.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 13, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> wow cute... (if i can call a GPU card cute ... ) btw you forgot the plastic foil on the shroud
> 
> i had bad experience with XFX only once ( 2nd fan broke on a 7950 Ghost ... but nothing too big or annoying  )



It is cute! My reaction seeing it is "SO SMOL!"  This is my first xfx card, have not used any discrete card for years already, we'll see how it goes. I intentionally leave the plastic foil on as I see it not affecting cooling without blocking any vents.

More pics of the card inside the my Jonsbo V3+. I need more ventilation in my case, need to get fans and hopefully an sfx psu for more airflow eventually. This card spins like a tiny hairdryer when I game.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Finally got my first graphic card after years of using integrated graphics. It is an RX460 it is the only card that I found that can fit in mini-itx case with the dtx motherboard. It is a single slot graphic card, this is required as a dtx board unlike a mini itx board have the pcie x16 slot at the bottom row. Forget to take a pic on that.  I snap this card up on impulse when I see the price drop. Glad that I did it as the price have rise up again! A few pc parts purchases I have missed due to prices rising like ram for example for future builds which have raised up ridiculously. Look like I have to make do with improving what I have now. This card came yesterday the box is very very tiny! A simple cupboard box and a bubble wrap to protect the card. The card fits perfectly in the case! Warning many unboxing pictures and closeup ahead. The heatsink is rather slim, I did a short test on this card, running it in very high stress do make the fan spin fast.



How does it perform @1080p that cute little RX460?


----------



## GeoDragon (Feb 13, 2017)

Bought a Raspberry Pi for a Smart mirror project to give my wife for her b-day. and Pic of completed project.




http://imgur.com/a/7HIWC


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2017)

GeoDragon said:


> Bought a Raspberry Pi for a Smart mirror project to give my wife for her b-day. and Pic of completed project.



Can't see the picture of your Raspberry Pi.....


----------



## GeoDragon (Feb 13, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Can't see the picture of your Raspberry Pi.....


Should be there now, had to just upload them, URL image link didn't work.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 13, 2017)

GeoDragon said:


> Should be there now, had to just upload them, URL image link didn't work.



Sorry...
This is what I still see:




@GeoDragon you can upload the photos right away when you make a post with the "Upload a File" button!
Anyways I thought you made a close-up photo of that raspberry Pi...

Nice result in the mirror though.


----------



## Komshija (Feb 14, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Finally got my first graphic card after years of using integrated graphics. It is an RX460...


That's the way to go.  Integrated GPU's are only for the offices (which are usually full of slow/weak PC's), while for home use any decent user should pack at least something in the R7 360/ RX 460/ GTX 1050 range.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 14, 2017)

GeoDragon said:


> Bought a Raspberry Pi for a Smart mirror project to give my wife for her b-day. and Pic of completed project.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/7HIWC


i have a RPi 2 and 3 at home ... both served as Kodi media-center ... thought i only use the 3 now ... thanks WiFi+BT integration, fast enough to not justify a NUC or anything more powerful for my TV companion ... 
unless i decide to get a Asus 90MB0QY1-M0EAY0 Tinker Board, to ... tinker with ... that being said ... quad Cortex A53 on the RPi 3 is less useful than quad Cortex A17 on the Tinker Board ... with the little RAM packed in the Pi, and also Mali T764MP4 instead of the VideoCore IV... (well i only use 1080p so ... it's enough for now )

both with a neat aluminum housing (black for the 2 plain alu for the 3 )

now you get me thinking i should do something with the 2 .... since it's sitting on my shelf ... (i also have, alongside, a SenseHat that i used for some fun tinkering ... i get the feeling i could do more with it ...   )


----------



## prasoooon (Feb 15, 2017)

So I recently get my hands on these things-


 
And for running-


 

 

 
So, finally my gaming space looks like this-


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 15, 2017)

Audio-Technica ATH-M50X Studio Monitor Professional Headphones - Black https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HVLUR86/?tag=tec053-21
LG 29UM68 29" Ultrawide IPS Monitor (2560x1080, 2x HDMI, DP, Speakers) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BFH194W/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 15, 2017)

Got these on my Valentines day. From myself.




Jaffakeik said:


> Audio-Technica ATH-M50X Studio Monitor Professional Headphones - Black https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00HVLUR86/?tag=tec053-21
> LG 29UM68 29" Ultrawide IPS Monitor (2560x1080, 2x HDMI, DP, Speakers) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BFH194W/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 15, 2017)

Jaffakeik said:


> Got these on my Valentines day. From myself.


Lol, I hope you enjoy them


----------



## GeoDragon (Feb 15, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> i have a RPi 2 and 3 at home ... both served as Kodi media-center ... thought i only use the 3 now ... thanks WiFi+BT integration, fast enough to not justify a NUC or anything more powerful for my TV companion ...
> unless i decide to get a Asus 90MB0QY1-M0EAY0 Tinker Board, to ... tinker with ... that being said ... quad Cortex A53 on the RPi 3 is less useful than quad Cortex A17 on the Tinker Board ... with the little RAM packed in the Pi, and also Mali T764MP4 instead of the VideoCore IV... (well i only use 1080p so ... it's enough for now )
> 
> both with a neat aluminum housing (black for the 2 plain alu for the 3 )
> ...



I had some old quad core laptops laying a round for media-centers. Would like to try tinkering with the Asus tinker board though.

Next project is a touchscreen, and intergarted voice system (Alexa) for the wife. This will be by the stove for her and my daughters to pull up their recipes or you tube vids while baking. Kids got older and now I look for things to keep me busy, lol sad

Let me know how your project turn out, would like to see.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Feb 16, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Lol, I hope you enjoy them


I just love it Monitor is epic. And headphones great build and epic sound


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 19, 2017)

Ordered a PSU and a RGB strip. Sold my old PSU to friend's brother. It's all Finnish so don't bother if it's in some strange language


----------



## AsRock (Feb 21, 2017)

Needed a upgrade, hopefully it will last for many years lol, post other pictures later as i got a few things.  It's what happens when there is no real worth while computer upgrades to be done.


----------



## ASOT (Feb 21, 2017)

Fans/MX-4 and Chromecast 2


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 22, 2017)

I was at the local tech mall earlier today, grabbed me some goodies.....a Ringke case for my LG V20, a 6TB HDD to add to my 4 bay HDD enclosure (which already has 2x 6TB HDD's) and a Mistel Barocco RGB keyboard.








The thing about the Mistel KB is, you can split it apart to 2 halves and place them in such a manner that they'd feel more ergonomic....


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2017)

GamerGuy said:


> I was at the local tech mall earlier today, grabbed me some goodies.....a Ringke case for my LG V20, a 6TB HDD to add to my 4 bay HDD enclosure (which already has 2x 6TB HDD's) and a Mistel Barocco RGB keyboard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RMA that broken keyboard man!!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 22, 2017)

Matched Pair.


----------



## flmatter (Feb 22, 2017)

My new purchase,   CL deal I could not pass up. $200 for it...


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2017)

flmatter said:


> My new purchase,   CL deal I could not pass up. $200 for it...



Good price!
Too bad it's a hot running FE...


----------



## flmatter (Feb 22, 2017)

custom fan curve I guess, msi afterburner or something.....


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2017)

flmatter said:


> custom fan curve I guess, msi afterburner or something.....



Welcome to the club though! 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx1070-gtx1080-owners-club-with-poll.223660/


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 22, 2017)

Does this count?


----------



## flmatter (Feb 22, 2017)

nice xbox1!


----------



## NTM2003 (Feb 22, 2017)

flmatter said:


> nice xbox1!


haha thanks it goes grate next to my pc and 4k monitor. now to hope to show off my 1070 or 1080 will be my next buy lol. hopefully by next week.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 24, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 84497



Electricity getting more expensive so you're making a downgrade....


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Electricity getting more expensive so you're making a downgrade....



I bought it just for the sake of spend some money

I don't understand myself


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 24, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I bought it just for the sake of spend some money
> 
> I don't understand myself



Well you could buy a 1440p monitor for me if you don't mind!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well you could buy a 1440p monitor for me if you don't mind!




104€ for a brand new 960 it's not a bad deal, i hope so.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 24, 2017)

Getting ready for Ryzen...72£ on Amazon


----------



## flmatter (Feb 24, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I bought it just for the sake of spend some money


I can send you my amazon wishlist if you just want to spend money   

seems like a good deal on that 960    there is one here local used for $125usd  so yours looks cheaper.


----------



## Tardan (Feb 27, 2017)

Recently got myself a new subwoofer to accompany the speakers I got!  This earthquake maker is huge, and I love it, but my neighbors sure don't!


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## silentbogo (Feb 28, 2017)

Oh no.... not the [_insertyourname_] 858D....
Sold mine after it started to crumble. Had to replace both buttons, pot, and rewire the wand.
Also, at the lowest airflow setting it smells like burnt plastic and is still way too fast... Impossible to solder anything smaller than 1206-size components (blows them off the board).

My BAKU 702L is also a complete garbage (had to fix it myself after dealing with RMA), so the next one on my chinese tools list is this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CA-YIHUA-99...ION-WITH-SOLDERING-IRO-NEW-220V-/361675426776

Expensive, but it does have proper calibration for both Iron and Wand. There is also a compressor-based version, which I've seen in action. Pretty impressive for relatively non-expensive rework station.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 28, 2017)

Just arrived today from china, just took 1 week!! (normally 2 weeks or a little longer from china)

Wismec Reuleaux RX 2/3 testing it with 2 batteries now.
3 batteries also possible with the additional battery cover, up to 200Watts.
With a nice OLED display!

Thought it was plastic but it's heavy quality and all metal!! 

Bought it from gearbest.com for 42 Euros incl. shipping.

In my own country it costs 65 Euros excluded shipping.......


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 28, 2017)

Just bought a "new" computer case.  Stands about 3 feet tall and will hopefully not blend in with the living room.  Will be hooking up the power LED output from the motherboard to a solid state relay and place a light behind the tuner face so it'll light up when powered on.  For anyone wondering, it's a Philco radio from 1948.  I can't remember the exact model right now.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 28, 2017)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> Just bought a "new" computer case.  Stands about 3 feet tall and will hopefully not blend in with the living room.  Will be hooking up the power LED output from the motherboard to a solid state relay and place a light behind the tuner face so it'll light up when powered on.
> View attachment 84626



You got a lot of work to do!
You could create a thread in the "Cases, Modding & Electronics" section and show us your progress!


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 28, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> You got a lot of work to do!
> You could create a thread in the "Cases, Modding & Electronics" section and show us your progress!


You're right, I really should have taken some pics to show the stages of its development.  This set has a built-in turntable so that front grill section that looks off is actually like that on the one I have in my hands (well.... arms).  The most time spent on it so far was giving it a very deep cleaning then going back over it with some furniture wax.  I have the turntable and speaker removed already.  I did think about keeping them in tact and going through the tube amp and tuner and making the entire thing functional but life gets in the way and I figured I have enough projects as it is.  So for now, turntable removed and replaced with a platform for the DVD drive (it's a HTPC) so we can pull out the grill and pop in a movie.  I cut up an old Antec server case with an angle grinder for the motherboard tray and add-in cards support.  Cut up another platform that goes in the very bottom that will hold the MB, PSU, SSD, EMI filtered power inlet, solid state relay for the power lights, and some fans.  Still unsure if I will close up the back to cut down on sound and improve airflow or just leave it open like a test bench.  Either way, I'm going to make a cardboard box that is lined with aluminum foil to place the lights in behind the tuner face to minimize any light bleeding out the case.  If you can't tell, I'm a little excited about it.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 28, 2017)

Purchased a few minutes ago.



 


Purchased this morning at work

Boeing 747-8



 

JOKE


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 28, 2017)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> You're right, I really should have taken some pics to show the stages of its development.  This set has a built-in turntable so that front grill section that looks off is actually like that on the one I have in my hands (well.... arms).  The most time spent on it so far was giving it a very deep cleaning then going back over it with some furniture wax.  I have the turntable and speaker removed already.  I did think about keeping them in tact and going through the tube amp and tuner and making the entire thing functional but life gets in the way and I figured I have enough projects as it is.  So for now, turntable removed and replaced with a platform for the DVD drive (it's a HTPC) so we can pull out the grill and pop in a movie.  I cut up an old Antec server case with an angle grinder for the motherboard tray and add-in cards support.  Cut up another platform that goes in the very bottom that will hold the MB, PSU, SSD, EMI filtered power inlet, solid state relay for the power lights, and some fans.  Still unsure if I will close up the back to cut down on sound and improve airflow or just leave it open like a test bench.  Either way, I'm going to make a cardboard box that is lined with aluminum foil to place the lights in behind the tuner face to minimize any light bleeding out the case.  If you can't tell, I'm a little excited about it.





please find the time to take some pics of the inside and back.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 28, 2017)

Received this morning ... work like a charm, launched several of my favorites mobiles games on it (and watched some movies ) well mobiles games at 1080i 60hz on a 32" TV ... is .... gorgeous

35$ after promo instead of 129$ which make it at the same price level of these chinese "no name" android boxes ... but with a better support and customer service (if i ever need customer service ... that is ...)

   

IR remote is neat but i have a all in one keyboard (with separated left click button for when you keep your keyboard in your hands and use the touchepad with the right thumb ) so i might not use it too often

i got a "EEHHH??? are you stupid? you didn take the U9-H it's way better ..."  well duh .... obviously a Amlogic S912 is better than a S905.... or not ... might be octa instead of quad but the GPU side is not that much powerful, since Amlogic got the idea to put the Mali-T820MP3 in it ... instead of a 860 or something more ... punchy ... so, even the Mali-450MP5 in the S905 can equale it (save for 3D using OGL ES 3.1 which is also a trade off ), i'd rather take any 450/T760MPx over a T820MPx (ok ... GL ES 3.1 is technically cruicial for Android 7.0 support ... but ... that box is under 5.1.1 and perform quite well ... unlike a smartphone you don't need to have the latest version, thanks Apple for that trend  )
funnier CPU task related the S905 is faster in most situation than the S912  ... yep it's a Octa but a bigLITTLE arch which mean 4x1.536ghz + 4x1ghz  instead of 4x1.536ghz (2ghz is the kernel value) hence the "it's almost the same result albeit being newer and Octa instead of Quad"

soooo yep the U9-H does better at one thing in the end (if i except GL ES 3.1 compatibility): being pricier for nearly the same performances 

hackable to RemixOS is also a plus 

edit ... yep ... not worth the overprice ... even for GL ES 3.1






i think i can sell my RPi2 and 3 ... (maybe not the SenseHat tho ...) i use the Neo U1 for media and casual couch gaming, and for tinkering ... well i have now
 

ASUS did a little f**k up tho, the TinkerOS is not stable, they didn't try to build a community before launch (like what the RPi did ) and they've chosen a disliked SOC: Rockchip 3288 (albeit being not bad at all ...)
spec wise it's a killer (deal) 4x1.8ghz Cortex A17 (the A17 are better than a A53 even if 32bit only ) Mali-T760MP4 and 2gb DDR3 (instead of 1gb DDR ) gb lan (instead of mb), dedicated wifi (with upgradeable antenna) and the SDIO is 3.0 (instead of 2.0)

board marking are clearer GPIO pin are color coded (and 100% compatible with RPi model B GPIO layout (i got my SenseHat working on it ) 100% same formfactor and a little heatsink bundled with, for the Rpi 1/2/Zero i understand why you don't need one but for the 3rd iteration ... i do not  (hence the Farnell heatsink on my RPi 2 and 3, for the 2 because it was OC for playback smoothness for the 3 ... well it was clocked higher so ... i had a second )

not even too much pricier than a RPi3 ... in fact it's even cheaper, for once, in Switzerland than Europe


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 28, 2017)

@P4-630 try this firmware out see if you like it.
https://github.com/ClockSelect/myevic/tree/master/bin

Download the bin and use the Wismec updater. I also have an RX2/3 and a mech unregged mod I built.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 1, 2017)

Finally got my BGA stencils and a shitty rework clamp ($13 w/ small vial of 0.45mm solder balls):
 

Now it is time to put some new GDDR5 on those broken cards of mine.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 1, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Finally got my BGA stencils and a shitty rework clamp ($13 w/ small vial of 0.45mm solder balls):
> View attachment 84674
> 
> Now it is time to put some new GDDR5 on those broken cards of mine.



Can you post a photo later-on when you work on it?


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Can you post a photo later-on when you work on it?


Definitely.
I'll start with an experiment on GT730 before I f@#$ up something expensive. It only has two Samsung GDDR5 chips, so it should be easy. 2nd revision BTW (Kepler, 384CU, LP).


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 1, 2017)

JrRacinFan said:


> @P4-630 try this firmware out see if you like it.
> https://github.com/ClockSelect/myevic/tree/master/bin
> 
> Download the bin and use the Wismec updater. I also have an RX2/3 and a mech unregged mod I built.



Well I have been using it for a day now, drains just 2 batteries in 1 day while keeping the wattage at 30!! 
I'm amazed, this works so much better than the Aspire CF MOD (simple battery holder) I was using before.

For me there is no need to update the firmware yet, it works as it should, thanks though!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well I have been using it for a day now, drains just 2 batteries in 1 day while keeping the wattage at 30!!
> I'm amazed, this works so much better than the Aspire CF MOD (simple battery holder) I was using before.
> 
> For me there is no need to update the firmware yet, it works as it should, thanks though!



Something to try when you get bored. Has a few extra options in it. 30W? You running TC?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 1, 2017)

JrRacinFan said:


> Something to try when you get bored. Has a few extra options in it. 30W? You running TC?



I have a Aspire Atlantis with 0.5ohm coils, they are rated for 20-30Watts, I have to set it at VW 

I might upgrade clearomizer in the future but not yet since I still have a lot of coils to burn through first.
I was interested in the Aspire Cleito but found a lot of negative comments about it of leaking liquid, so I won't buy that one for sure, also I'm using very thin Hangsen liquid.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 2, 2017)

There she is


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 2, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> There she is
> 
> View attachment 84704



Short time love then.....

I expected a Ryzen CPU order...


----------



## FireFox (Mar 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I expected a Ryzen CPU order...





That won't never happen.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 2, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> That won't never happen.



So you will sell off both the GTX1080 + this GTX960 and you'll pre order a GTX1080Ti soon?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> So you will sell off both the GTX1080 + this GTX960 and you'll pre order a GTX1080Ti soon?



I don't know when it will be available in Germany, btw, I would like to sell off both or maybe keep it, i don't know yet.

One more thing: I have a lifetime Pact with the devil ( Intel + Evga )


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 2, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> One more thing: I have a lifetime Pact with the devil ( Intel + Evga )


Liar liar
we all know Pacts with the Devil extend to the Afterlife


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 2, 2017)

Some of my favourite purchases so far..
Tales of Berseria Collectors edition:




Asus Zenbook UX310UA


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Short time love then.....
> 
> I expected a Ryzen CPU order...


expect me around ... the year corner ... for that ... 

we have a winner by the look of it  


and to talk about a "NEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRR" situation ...  ... "Horizon: Zero Dawn" might lure me into buying a PS4 Pro just for it ... DAMNED EXCLUSIVE!!! I WANT IT ON PC!

(i still have lots of my favorites X360 games on my shelf ... and i am eyeing on a 2nd hand X360 from a friend just for the sake of re playing Hallo: Reach, Halo 4, Lost Odyssey and Magna Carta II  )


----------



## Vario (Mar 2, 2017)

Got this EC2A.  It is my new favorite mouse.  Such a nice comfortable shape.   Feels good in the hands, no sharp edges, no pinkie ledge, nice big wheel.  Only room for improvement is the side buttons, sloppy extra travel, and would be nice to turn off scroll wheel LED.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 3, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> please find the time to take some pics of the inside and back.



Although I didn't get any before pics with all the "patina" or the removal of the antenna and speaker, I'm trying to make up for it.  All in all, this will be a very easy build.  My biggest hurdle is keeping the two pups occupied while trying to take pics of the thing.  I'll prob post a build log with a catchy title (you'll know what I mean when you see it in about a week) and put a link both in this thread and probably the ghetto mod thread since while most of my work looks fairly professional.... it's all MacGyvered.

The show off your purchase thread.
                   ^^^^^
The original pic in case anyone feels left behind.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 3, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> That won't never happen.



But your toilet is hungry.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 3, 2017)

ASRock H110M-STX. Yeah, the recently announced MXM version would have been cool to use but tight fit and costly. This model was on sale so I got it and will get the other parts piecemeal, as they become available or cheaper. This will allow me a lot of layout planning time.


----------



## ASOT (Mar 3, 2017)

MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8G Bundle,Doom key and mouse


----------



## AsRock (Mar 3, 2017)

New toy .


----------



## R00kie (Mar 4, 2017)

Bought this bad boy a week back to replace my aging hard drive collection:


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2017)

ASOT said:


> MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8G Bundle,Doom key and mouse



LOL! Thought you were an Nvidia only guy, always recommending Nvidia!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Filters with positive pressure, and this is under a desk, 6 months



LOL!   I never ever had that with any computer!


----------



## Jetster (Mar 4, 2017)

F*()& Wrong thread


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


> F*()& Wrong thread



hehe thought so...


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 4, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Bought this bad boy a week back to replace my aging hard drive collection:



Nice Toshiba drives a usually good performers at a nice price ^^

But WTF who "came" in that res u have there? ewww


----------



## R00kie (Mar 4, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice Toshiba drives a usually good performers at a nice price ^^
> 
> But WTF who "came" in that res u have there? ewww


 thats Mayhems pastel white coolant, it looks this way only when theres no light shining onto it.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 4, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> But WTF who "came" in that res u have there? ewww



He is just "Showing the Love"


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 4, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> But WTF who "came" in that res u have there? ewww



Gross


----------



## ASOT (Mar 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> LOL! Thought you were an Nvidia only guy, always recommending Nvidia!




Time change,the GTX 1060 WF 2 OC 3Gb strugle a little bit in some games @ high detail,i got a deal and sell it.

Want try this MSI RX 480 G X 8G and my panel is IPS Freesync LG,the price and bundle was great,i got Doom key and mouse,happy 

The bad boy i got in skylake system,Xtreme 1060


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2017)

Just ordered a Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm fan. 
1000rpm, 61.2cfm, @ just *18.8dBa*.
To create a better positive air pressure in my case while remaining at very low noise levels and preventing dust building up.

It will replace my bottom intake Scythe 120mm, 1200rpm.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 4, 2017)

I purchase a set of these Apacer Commando 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2666mhz this evening for like $78 / £64 / €74 incl. shipping on a hardware forum

They look kinda cool 






Link: http://ap.apacer.com/products/DDR4-Dual-Channel-Commando-DDR4-2666


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I purchase a set of these Apacer Commando 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 2666mhz this evening for like $78 / £64 / €74 incl. shipping on a hardware forum
> 
> They look kinda cool
> 
> ...



Might come in handy if you work at a sawmill....


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Might come in handy if you work at a sawmill....



Mby, or just thinking about going a computer build upgrade with a Tai Chi or smth if I can find a slim good ATX case dunno yet.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Might come in handy if you work at a sawmill....


Thank that's supposed to represent a Picatinny rail.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 5, 2017)

So I got suckered and bought the overpriced version that was advertised on Facebook but it's essentially the same thing, an endoscope that you can use on your Android smartphone or your Windows PC.  Going to use it to check out the engine block on my car, the cylinder walls on all my small motors, maybe start a side proctology business.... only a small one time fee of $20 (essentially just to prove consent).  Kidding aside, I paid $24.95 after tax and shipping but here at Newegg it's only $15.35


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 5, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just ordered a Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 140mm fan.
> 1000rpm, 61.2cfm, @ just *18.8dBa*.
> To create a better positive air pressure in my case while remaining at very low noise levels and preventing dust building up.
> 
> It will replace my bottom intake Scythe 120mm, 1200rpm.



 I had a couple of these they weren't terrible ,fairly decent overall


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 5, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Can you post a photo later-on when you work on it?


I wanted to make a video, but my webcam can't capture it, and my usb microscope gets on the way...

So, here are some photos.

BEFORE (after cleaning)


MIDWAY THROUGH
 

BAKE UNTIL DONE
 

THE END


Did not have time to capture it in action, but it did boot into Windows 10 and passed 4 runs of Unigine Heaven. Now it's kicking in my friend's HTPC.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 5, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> I wanted to make a video, but my webcam can't capture it, and my usb microscope gets on the way...
> 
> So, here are some photos.
> 
> ...



What card is this?


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 5, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> What card is this?


Inno3d GT730.
This is the newest revision w/ Kepler chip and 4GBit Samsung GDDR5, hence only 2 chips needed to make 1GB of video memory.
Very small. Very efficient. Reasonably fast. Even got this one with a low-profile bracket.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 5, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> Inno3d GT730.
> This is the newest revision w/ Kepler chip and 4GBit Samsung GDDR5, hence only 2 chips needed to make 1GB of video memory.
> Very small. Very efficient. Reasonably fast. Even got this one with a low-profile bracket.



Nice work!


----------



## ogharaei (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Mar 5, 2017)

ogharaei said:


>



May be a good mouse but I prefer wireless myself.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 5, 2017)

Can't wait to get this installed


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2017)

As my other T753 failed to bad caps ( main caps one dried up and the other wanted to leak ) i have been meaning to pick up some parts to fix it, how ever some one dropped a price on another for $45 and just could not pass it up as it came with original box manuals and remote which sells for 50$+ and looks new.

I do not recommend NAD AVR's they are still today kinda new to it but for amps they know very well.  This is just a challenge for me and passes a lot of time.  Anyways looks like the new one i just got has a bad main-board hopefully be able to get it to that soon but anyways some pics with one with it getting a face lift .

EDIT: i forgot to add that if i do get it working fully i be replacing any caps were heat is with higher quality ones all so be adding 2 fans, in the last picture there is 2 caps on the left i plan to cut a hole in the alloy and add a fan to pass air over the caps. Another fan is to be placed on the right side were their is a lot of heatsinks to help to keep that area cooler and been thinking of getting hold of some shink wrap so i can get the caps away from such a terrible area.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2017)

It's purchased as a 1000rpm fan but using Asus AI Suite it spins at around 850rpm @ 100%?...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2017)

Update: After a restart the new 1000rpm fan is spinning at 924rpm now @100%


----------



## Beastie (Mar 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Update: After a restart the new 1000rpm fan is spinning at 924rpm now @100%


None of my fans spin at exactly the advertised rpms flat out- some are a little faster, some a little slower. I think within +/- 10% is fine TBH.

 I've had my eye on those pure wings fans for a while, I'd be interested to know how the acoustics are for you P4-630.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Update: After a restart the new 1000rpm fan is spinning at 924rpm now @100%



 All of my fans are like that as well. The way I always looked at it ....every time you plug something into a Windows PC you lose part of it , whether it be a handful of gigabytes when installing a terabyte hard drive or a handful of RPMs were installing  new case fans.

 You live outside of the US correct?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2017)

Beastie said:


> None of my fans spin at exactly the advertised rpms flat out- some are a little faster, some a little slower. I think within +/- 10% is fine TBH.
> 
> I've had my eye on those pure wings fans for a while, I'd be interested to know how the acoustics are for you P4-630.



Well I must say it has a bit of a humming noise, the bearings I guess, to my ears the previous Scythe 120mm (1200rpm) fan at around 800rpm was even more quiet somehow but this 140mm will probably move more air.



jboydgolfer said:


> You live outside of the US correct?



Yeah I live in Europe.

@Beastie I would still recommend 120mm 1200rpm Scythe fans and set them around or under 1000rpm. http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120.html

I'm even thinking on replacing the new be quiet! 140mm again with the Scythe 1200mm that I still have...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 8, 2017)

facing the injustice in price conversion in my Country ... i am more and more tempted to take on key reseller, thought those who offer an insurance, in case of duplicate, voided, etc, keys ...
if i pre-order the game i want (going out on 17.03) Monday 13.03 on STEAM i will pay 69.90chf which is technically 9-10$ more than 59.90$(60.79chf) for .com once converted, this is totally UNACCEPTABLE.
for a Physical copy with physical bonus bundled with, i wouldn't mind but on de-materialized goods ... WHAT'S the freaking point to make resident of one country pay more than nearly every other? oh wait ... conversion taxes ... riiiight... i forgot how 2.5% from 59.90$ would translate into 9.12$

if i buy a key from one of these site it would cost 54.07chf without the optional insurance, or 59.47chf with it (which make the price a little more even to the "normal price" of the game ... )

seriously i didn't even once wanted to consider these site for keys ... but STEAM got me (and the publisher is not better ... same pricing for US market and Swiss market .. ) and i can't even get that price on STEAM on web browser since no matter the language settings the price will be in CHF
the usual risk is : invalid key, voided and duplicate ... and i am not really sure i can trust the "insurance" they propose... tho 10.43chf less ...

since i do not want to get a PS4 just for Horizon: Zero Dawn (idiotic exclusive ... 1st interesting exclusive in many years ... last one for me was Lost Odyssey on X360) i rejoiced when i saw that "NieR: Automata" would not be a PS4 exclusive and would be coming to STEAM on pre-order and launch on 17.03 ... but when i saw the price in $ compared to chf ...

so ... yep it's a rant ... and also a "show-off" purchase as i will purchase it, might be a console port but a DAMN GOOD ONE ... and for f**k sake ... DMC got PC edition, Bayonetta didn't ... (Automata is kinda a DMC like as Bayonetta was ) since it's the same developer as Bayonetta only good can come out (specially with a Xbox one pad ...) and also it's a Spin Off of Drakengard ... (which count too much exclusives ... they could use a PC release for some of them ... well the PS3 and later ... the PS2 i still have PCSX2 for that ... )

*all in all ... do i pay 10.43chf more and get it directly from STEAM or do i gamble and try my luck at a 3rd party... *

it's definitively not a game that deserve to be gimped by a "console exclusive release" (H:ZD was another one but... got caught) even if it will be a simple port, or not, i saw some way more ugly PC game releases recently (major label are going down to the point that even modder do better content/optimizations for their games than themselves and Indies dev produces way more interesting and good looking games than them ... ) i am non objective ... i am a Squaresoft/Enix/Tri Ace fanatic since Final Fantasy I on Famicom ... even though i didn't understand most of the story  since that one never got a translation when he got out. 


1st time i want to put my week on "Fast-Forward" mode ... but i forgot where was the button ... and also 2nd time i am attracted by a pre-order (1st was Overwatch ... but OW is pretty much dead these days for those who like VS Bot and quick play ... )


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 8, 2017)

My new platform...


----------



## OneCool (Mar 8, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> My new platform...




Nice setup!


----------



## scevism (Mar 8, 2017)

Well thought i best update my monitor. Been using a old 40" sony lcd since day 1 with my pc like 3-4 years 
Got this on the way. Will post up fresh pics when in hand.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 9, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well I must say it has a bit of a humming noise, the bearings I guess, to my ears the previous Scythe 120mm (1200rpm) fan at around 800rpm was even more quiet somehow but this 140mm will probably move more air. I would still recommend 120mm 1200rpm Scythe fans and set them around or under 1000rpm. http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/fans/slip-stream-120.html
> 
> I'm even thinking on replacing the new be quiet! 140mm again with the Scythe 1200mm that I still have...



 I need 140mm fans. They don't seem to do slipstreams in 140


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 9, 2017)

AsRock said:


> As my other T753 failed to bad caps



SAMXON in a NAD? Really?


----------



## AsRock (Mar 9, 2017)

Ferrum Master said:


> SAMXON in a NAD? Really?



Yeah, not all Samxon are bad,  just that most caps go bad when they are placed in silly places as that picture on the left kinda shows they are trapped in a box area with a allow heatsink to boot.  If i get it working planning some sort of fix for that.

The 12000uf caps are in terrible state, ones bulging and the other rattles ^^, although over 12 years old now lol. Trying to source out some replacements but the data sheets don't seem to give the ripple current.  Every other cap i have found every detail i need but those, if you want to try your luck : Samxon 120000uf 80v 85c series LP







Not only that these would are why it's like that and i would of thought it would get pretty toasty





But yes it is sad to see NAD using such and not more recognized names. They were just g3etting in to the AVR market and it shows a lot, there amps are next to none but if the AVR's have improved i would hope so as their sound is unique.

But if i do happen to get it running as it should i am going add extra fans inside it as they should of done but probably didn't due to people moaning.  Maybe buy a hub and have power connector added to the rear for it.

The main boards no better caps real close to the heatsinks and was thinking of leaving the legs longer with some insulation on them so they would not get so hot, just thoughts so far need to get it all working 1st.  Good news is i have power now at least .

Just for you .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 9, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well I must say it has a bit of a humming noise, the bearings I guess, to my ears the previous Scythe 120mm (1200rpm) fan at around 800rpm was even more quiet somehow but this 140mm will probably move more air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Based on my experience scythe fans are some of the best money can buy in both quality, performance, and even the company support is top shelf.  I personally used to go with the Kaze, iirc  they had a CFM  of 107 point something which if you know 120 mm case fans is pretty goddamn high. Their support as always is great,on two or three separate occasions they have sent me replacement fans,brand-new in box to make up for fans that have started to vibrate or rattle after three or four years of use even though they were out of warranty they didn't ask any questions they just replaced them with brand-new ones ... certainly one of the more reliable companies majoring in PC cooling


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 9, 2017)

Beastie said:


> I need 140mm fans. They don't seem to do slipstreams in 140



Yeah that sucks, wished they made 140mm.


----------



## Doc41 (Mar 11, 2017)

Just got it


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2017)

Little old gem i just found and for $4 . Needs a little clean up but works perfectly and came with line out cable and adapter.

EnJoY


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 14, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Little old gem i just found and for $4 . Needs a little clean up but works perfectly and came with line out cable and adapter.
> 
> EnJoY



I never had a portable cd player, just a sony cassette walkman and later-on a little stereo set with my first cd-player.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I never had a portable cd player, just a sony cassette walkman and later-on a little stereo set with my first cd-player.



I went  though a few of both, made like crap unlike this, it's actually screwed together and none of that new SONY clip crap.

O yeah this is not portable, i believe this was before they went portable.


EDIT: unless they did sell them with 9v battery's .

But here's more info on it 
http://www.soundandvision.com/content/sony-d-5-portable-cd-player#QMiO7mZVKAtkcagQ.97


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 14, 2017)

AsRock said:


> EDIT: unless they did sell them with 9v battery's .
> 
> But here's more info on it
> http://www.soundandvision.com/content/sony-d-5-portable-cd-player#QMiO7mZVKAtkcagQ.97



Yeah it says "Sony D-5 Portable CD Player"
"While the D-5 was sold as a portable, an AC power adaptor was included for home use."


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah it says "Sony D-5 Portable CD Player"
> "While the D-5 was sold as a portable, an AC power adaptor was included for home use."



Yeah apparently there is a large ass piece that fits on the back of it lol.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 14, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Yeah apparently there is a large ass piece that fits on the back of it lol.



Would be nice if you could find that somewhere!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 14, 2017)

yeah, they are pretty expensive . It cleaned up real well too.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## ogharaei (Mar 17, 2017)

Well, here's my new keyboard


----------



## okidna (Mar 17, 2017)

ogharaei said:


> Well, here's my new keyboard



FC660C! Nice "mini" Topre keyboard


----------



## GamerGuy (Mar 20, 2017)

Bought myself an electric scooter bike thingy, dunno what to call it...


----------



## r9 (Mar 20, 2017)

GamerGuy said:


> I was at the local tech mall earlier today, grabbed me some goodies.....a Ringke case for my LG V20, a 6TB HDD to add to my 4 bay HDD enclosure (which already has 2x 6TB HDD's) and a Mistel Barocco RGB keyboard.
> 
> 
> The thing about the Mistel KB is, you can split it apart to 2 halves and place them in such a manner that they'd feel more ergonomic...



Not a big fan of RGB, but that is one sweet keyboard.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 20, 2017)

GamerGuy said:


> Bought myself an electric scooter bike thingy, dunno what to call it



" Accident waiting to happen "


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> " Accident waiting to happen "



HAHA, first thought i had a long with laZy rider.


----------



## ASOT (Mar 24, 2017)

New build,small and great,easy upgrade for future,i replace the old AM3+


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 24, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Just a little teaser from work





puma99dk| said:


> Here is another teaser of these cool looking white ram with the golden dragon they should also have a blue led for the dragon's eye, but I will see that when I get them installed



My latest purchase


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2017)

I picked this up about a month ago. 

Ruger AR556


----------



## davidm71 (Mar 24, 2017)

Heres mine.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 24, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I picked this up about a month ago.
> 
> Ruger AR556
> 
> View attachment 85461



What do you think of that front grip on the forearm. I'm looking into one for mine at the next show here. Just feel I would have better control over the weapon.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2017)

OneCool said:


> What do you think of that front grip on the forearm. I'm looking into one for mine at the next show here. Just feel I would have better control over the weapon.



I like it man. Gives better control I think. Although, with the Ruger, I had to purchase a clamp on tri-rail for the forestock. Picked that up from Ruger for $14 shipped I think. 

And, wow, there are a ton of different front grips available. I picked that one up on Sportsman's Guide for $7. 

But yea, it feels, to me anyhow, more natural rather than having my wrist twisted to grab the front stock.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 24, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I like it man. Gives better control I think. Although, with the Ruger, I had to purchase a clamp on tri-rail for the forestock. Picked that up from Ruger for $14 shipped I think.
> 
> And, wow, there are a ton of different front grips available. I picked that one up on Sportsman's Guide for $7.
> 
> But yea, it feels, to me anyhow, more natural rather than having my wrist twisted to grab the front stock.



I put this together last Christmas. It has a bushmaster bull barrel but even with the added weight its still a little jumpy for my taste. I think a grip would help a lot.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 24, 2017)

Oh, hell yea @OneCool !!! You already have the bottom rail so adding a grip is simple. 

Sweet looking AR man! I've heard good things and reviews from the Bushmaster barrels! 

Thinking of building another one later this spring/summer and figuring I'd use a Bushmaster.


----------



## OneCool (Mar 24, 2017)

Mines kinda a little bit of everything.  Delton upper, lower and bolt, Bushmaster barrel,Colt sights ( not cheap!!) , Stock and grip is I can't remember lol front grip is a Delton too I think

Yeah I wanted that bottom rail just for the convenience and I'm glad I did now. Plenty of choices for a grip.


----------



## NTM2003 (Mar 24, 2017)

davidm71 said:


> View attachment 85462
> 
> Heres mine.


My brother has the 340i and I love it lol. Drives grate.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 25, 2017)

Expensive old system...  I wanted at least 32gbs ram,  didn't realize ddr3 is so much now.  Ordered a 2nd quad kit of these:




Cost me this for 16gbs,  and newegg was the cheapest in Canada,  even cheaper than ncix!


----------



## theonedub (Mar 25, 2017)

Picked this up on sale a couple weeks ago, not a fan of the digital camo and some other things but I didn't want to completely blow the budget with a $1.2k+ bullpup. At least the pistol grip is comfortable and at 1/3rd the price, I'm good


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 25, 2017)

That's frigging awesome @theonedub !!! 
And, a Weatherby to boot. 

Frigging sweet!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 25, 2017)

Today's find, some might remember these and that lovely sound they made.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 26, 2017)

Crucial MX300 275GB m.2 SSD from ebay 62£


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 26, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Today's find, some might remember these and that lovely sound they made.


I 'member these from high school days 
Mixed memories of diskless fleet of 386 and 486 in the lab with random assortment of 3.5" and 5.25" drives. Had to bring a whole pack in my pocket in order to boot DOS, do my homework in TurboPascal, and a few more with a downsized Civilization and Bomberman.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 26, 2017)

Not sure of what system was, it was just a big ass box and remember it said REM on it,  was more interested in the BBC Micro and the Sinclair 128k back then.

Remember the big ass latch too lol.


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 26, 2017)

Can't wait to get it up and running... Still waiting for the noctua mounts to arrive...


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 26, 2017)

@psyko12 nice, I was thinking about going Ryzen myself but I stopped myself since I already have a i7-6700k not saying it wasn't bad changing side to try smth new just too much money sadly but I hope u will be happy and tell us here how it is on the Zen platform


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 26, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @psyko12 nice, I was thinking about going Ryzen myself but I stopped myself since I already have a i7-6700k not saying it wasn't bad changing side to try smth new just too much money sadly but I hope u will be happy and tell us here how it is on the Zen platform



Heya thanks, I hope so too.. I think you made the right choice  well as for me I'm feeling the age of my current system in terms of content creation and some moderate gaming.

Been saving up ever since I heard of Kabylake was planning to jump ship early Feb but waited a bit and see what AMD had to offer and got it. 

I will be swapping out just the mobo ram and proc, will keep other things, but for the gpu maybe soon I'll be on a full AMD rig. Gonna wait and see how rx vega , rx 5xx goes. I'm not really into high res, I'm just fine with 1080p.. Hehe.. 

But yeah, I will be soon joining the ryzen threads on here with my experience once local post pushes thru with the mounts.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2017)

Ooh lucky find, near new just the AC adapter missing but as seen as i have a box load of those,  $5 deal and works perfectly.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 27, 2017)

I need to get a better table (and camera) for an Amp this nice:





Also, my other purchase:


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 27, 2017)

oh no, that's my MOMO!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 27, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> oh no, that's my MOMO!



Why oh no, it's worked perfectly for me even though it was made for Win98, ME, XP lol. Sadly might have to sell it .


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh no, cuz me misses it much....
Bought one for my brother about 9-10 years ago, and we used to have weekend marathons of NFS:MW, NFSrostreet and G.R.I.D.
Now it's been collecting dust in his closet for the past 2 years...


----------



## JATownes (Mar 28, 2017)

Not tech related, but this Unicorn fell in my lap over the weekend and I couldn't pass it up.  A mint, factory complete 1999 Mercedes-Benz SLK230 with only 14,900 miles on it.  It purportedly has never spent a night outside.  http://imgur.com/a/1AG27



 


 

JAT


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 28, 2017)

JATownes said:


> Not tech related


eeehhhhh it's a hardware tech only thread???? ... did they lied to me??? 

perfectly fine .... we even got kitchenware in the thread ...


----------



## psyko12 (Mar 28, 2017)

JATownes said:


> Not tech related, but this Unicorn fell in my lap over the weekend and I couldn't pass it up.  A mint, factory complete 1999 Mercedes-Benz SLK230 with only 14,900 miles on it.  It purportedly has never spent a night outside.  http://imgur.com/a/1AG27
> 
> --
> snip--



DAMN!! Secksy AF!!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sweeeeeeeeeet SLK @JATownes !!!!! 

I had a 99 2 or 3 years ago for about 6 months or so. It wasn't nearly in that pristine of a condition.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 28, 2017)

sooo i decided that a M$ Media Keyboard All-in-one wasn't really "sofa friendly" even tho it was not bad ...

Airmouse: Minix Neo A2 Lite, the A2 Lite differ from the A2 by not having speaker and microphone built in ( although the hole are still on the remote body, well probably to cut cost  ) effectively dimnishing the size of my dedicated input system by ~ 4.5 time (more like 6 time ... i checked ...  )

not too big not too small, perfect fit, agreeable airmouse mode, quite precise and the Keyboard on the back is really practical
 

my only grief would be it still need a receiver for it, nonetheless i understand why: Bluetooth or WiFi connection could have been problematic (even if my Moga Pocket use BT ) tho it also have an IR on it (mostly for turning off and on the Neo U1 since the USB shut down when it's in sleep mode (great news ... i don't have to push the power button on the U1 now   )

with that addition ... in the end the Neo U1 + Neo A2 Lite did cost me even less than my previous RPi3 setup  and it does quite a bit more than Kodi


----------



## Jetster (Mar 29, 2017)

Modular TX from Corsair. To bad it comes with the flat cables

Brand new version

This one is Gold Certified but the earlier model was Bronze 

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/tx-m-series-tx850m-850-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-psu-na


----------



## silkstone (Mar 29, 2017)

Old chair







New chair


----------



## Jetster (Mar 29, 2017)

No RGB chair?


----------



## OneCool (Mar 29, 2017)

It will take some time to break that new chair in!!

Looking at the old chair maybe hire a dog to chew on it for a couple of days  

JK...Nice chair!


----------



## silkstone (Mar 29, 2017)

Jetster said:


> No RGB chair?



Nah, I wanted a simple model that I knew would be high quality as it's difficult to actually find anything decent here without driving around individual shops and inspecting them. No big furniture stores like back home. Best thing about it was the price, at $150 i'm pretty happy and know it'll last a while.



OneCool said:


> It will take some time to break that new chair in!!
> 
> Looking at the old chair maybe hire a dog to chew on it for a couple of days
> 
> JK...Nice chair!



Ha! Yeah, my wife has been nagging me to buy something new for at least two years now as she uses my computer a fair bit too. I have a fat ass now I'm getting older so the lack of padding never really bothered me. The feel of the chair is going to take a while to get used to as it is fabric, rather than PVC/PU. I know it'll last though as they have these chairs in the shop for their staff and all their PU ones are peeling after a couple of years. Something about humidity and PU/PVC messes them up more quickly.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 29, 2017)

New build coming "soon" hopefully. My recycled pc is giving me irql less or not equal BSOD . Don't know if it is my hardware like ram going faulty or software issues. I hardly have time or the appropriate components to test again.

Got an NH-D15S and a few fans. Not shown here.

@P4-630

@GreiverBlade 

Btw I don't have much games to test with my Rx460. I played Dead or alive 5 Last Round. /don't judge/
I can ran it at 1080p max setting with my fps still being stable at 60 measure with fraps. The other game I played is using the psp emulator. I can run psp games emulated at 4k! It looks amazing playing soul calibur on my IPS screen. The downside it the Rx460 sounds like Banshee.

Looking at how I spend it makes me recall a buddy of mine saying something that makes me lose it. He said, "I have no money now,  all I can do is eat sand now." Wise word there buddy as that is kinda happening to me. xD


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 29, 2017)

Noctua's NH-15S is a really awesome and good choice big Noctua fan here except their colour scheme but I guess u can't have it all with the sandy baby yk colour the redish colour on the blades and that r fine.

I hope u will be happy with ur new cooler @MIRTAZAPINE


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 31, 2017)

I wanted to buy a Nanoxia DS 140mm Fan , since these are below 15dBa, but not available in my country...
Ordered a Noctua nf p14s redux 1200 pwm 140mm with SSO-Bearing, hope it will be quieter than the BeQuiet pure wings 140mm slightly humming at around 900/1000rpm, I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 31, 2017)

Just bought one of these new for £ 16.00






Ive got a purchase pending for another ASUS P6T   and i am hunting ( just had one cheeky offer declined ) for  X5677 for some 5.0ghz Xeon loveliness.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 31, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Modular TX from Corsair. To bad it comes with the flat cables
> 
> Brand new version
> 
> ...



Whats wrong with flat cables ?.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 31, 2017)

@P4-630 Noctua makes really good fans also long lasting u can tame it just do it


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 31, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @P4-630 Noctua makes really good fans also long lasting u can tame it just do it



6 year warranty, not bad, hope I get it quiet under 1000rpm..
20 Euros though.. The be quiet was cheaper.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 31, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> 6 year warranty, not bad, hope I get it quiet under 1000rpm..
> 20 Euros though.. The be quiet was cheaper.



You know quality and price goes hand in hand, I hope u know that for ur woman too


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 31, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Just bought one of these new for £ 16.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a great price for a cooler of that size!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 31, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> That is a great price for a cooler of that size!




Yep. They work really well too. I installed one for a friend who has an overclocked X5650 and another on an E 5640. Both run at 40+% over the stock speeds and stay below 70 deg at full load.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 31, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Yep. They work really well too. I installed one for a friend who has an overclocked X5650 and another on an E 5640. Both run at 40+% over the stock speeds and stay below 70 deg at full load.


i had that one in my Phenom II X6-1035T build when i swapped to the NZXT Nemesis from the original crappy HP Pavillon case i had with it  (well it's Swiss thus fantastic! *joke* )

16£ mmhhh in Switzerland they are 32chf~ roughly 12chf less paid for it ... yep good deal


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2017)

New Smartphone for me.





Edit: Removed empty white space. (Thanks Microsoft Paint.)

Phone Specs: http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_honor_6x-8388.php


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 1, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> New Smartphone for me.
> 
> View attachment 85700
> 
> ...



Not see the phone yet....


----------



## natr0n (Apr 1, 2017)

latest purchase


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 1, 2017)

natr0n said:


> latest purchase




Let me know when you arrive here and let's have a party!


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 1, 2017)

Second HD 5970 for Quad-fire! (Bottom one) 


Need to get some ear plugs though, listening to a constant 60-65 dB WOOSH!!! is not too much fun haha.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 1, 2017)

DR4G00N said:


> Second HD 5970 for Quad-fire! (Bottom one)
> View attachment 85713
> 
> Need to get some ear plugs though, listening to a constant 60-65 dB WOOSH!!! is not too much fun haha.




 Keep them fans clean and pinned to the max or else!


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 1, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Keep them fans clean and pinned to the max or else!


Of course! There's no other way to do it! 

Core temps were odd the first time I fired it up, core #2 was 20c hotter than #1 (which is odd since they share the same heatsink). 
So I tore it down and I noticed some nob decided to put a thermal pad on one mem chip that was 4x thicker than it should be, thus the heatsink wasn't making good contact with the core.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Not see the phone yet....


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 1, 2017)

Replaced the crappy powerline adapter I was using so, I have my full 170Mbit down instead of just 50Mbit of it and I also got a new external drive to start backing up my tower so, I can wipe every single drive on it (both SSDs, the entire RAID-5, and the 500GB,) as I don't trust my gateway/nas/vm host to be the only backup. I'm zero'ing out the drive before I start using it as a pre-copy stress test and because I was going to reformat it to ext4 anyways.

Edit: In case anyone was wondering, yes, the Linksys AC1200 does work on Ubuntu but, using the HWE stack forced me to hack the driver to get it to compile which is nothing compared the kind of hoops I've had to go through with other USB wi-fi devices in Linux.


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 1, 2017)

Pre-ordered...
 
 Click me!


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> Pre-ordered...
> View attachment 85731
> Click me!


speaker/garden gnome?


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 1, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> speaker/garden gnome?


https://store.google.com/magazine/gnome


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> https://store.google.com/magazine/gnome


So, April Fools?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 1, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> So, April Fools?



yeah it is, you can read it at the bottom of that page.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 1, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> Pre-ordered...
> View attachment 85731
> Click me!


......You know it won't be long before someone makes that for real....


----------



## silkstone (Apr 2, 2017)

My first set of Tai-Hao PBT keycaps. I wanted a set for my work computer, so I replaced the ABS Doubleshot ones I was using with these:







They really feel different (in a good way). I'm not 100% on board with the lettering style, though I am sure it will grow on me. Best thing about them was the price: after 50% discount they were $20.
I really wanted to get a few more sets as some of the ABS doubleshots were only $10 and they are good quality and nice looking. I'm trying my hardest to save money at the moment though, so I didn't get more


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Bought myself a new CPU cooler and already see at least a 10C improvement over the stock Intel cooler.




In this stock pic I borrowed, they list the fan as having a rifle bearing, my model has a "fluid state bearing" whatever that means, but apart from that the specs are identical.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 4, 2017)

The cooler for my sons pc arrived and i have been refunded the cost already

sold as new

1. TIM smeared on contact pad
2. No fucking fan
3 No AMD fittings
4. One of the black Intel plunger thingies missing

I emailed the vendor and i was immediately refunded.

ps.

1 i have plenty of TIM
2. I have fans
3 its for an Intel build
4 I have spares and a split matchstick does the job anyway

some days i love ebay for giving me free stuff..........



EDIT

being refunded this money means i can probably afford the X5687 after all.........5.0ghz loveliness....WAHEY


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The cooler for my sons pc arrived and i have been refunded the cost already
> 
> sold as new
> 
> ...




pfahahah good one  the last time i got a refund it was for a pair of .... earring looking like a "pair of balls with a necktie on it" ... that i received instead of a "black steel with a carbon insert" ring, i still wonder how the seller could mixup these 2 things ... the first was not even a order option for the latter, nor in the listing of the seller ...


----------



## R00kie (Apr 4, 2017)

Received some amazon vouchers from my work as a leaving present and bought myself this:






My boss was kind enough to get me some Prodigy vinyls to start off


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 4, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> The cooler for my sons pc arrived and i have been refunded the cost already
> 
> sold as new
> 
> ...




That is when your stuff arrive for me some stuff don't arrive for 2 months and I got a refund after a long wait. Good thing I got a refund, it is rather frustrating when I buy a small thing requiring it expecting it to come in 3 weeks but it don't come at all. I remember buying usb cable as I need them to connect to devices.  Are those cheap screw on "flower" type heatsink? How you get those X5697 for such a good cost? Those are cost thousand back in the day. I love tech bargain too! Right now I plan to buy old pc parts to build an ultimate windows xp machine. Now left with the graphics card, I think I spend a bit too much.  I think I spend abit too much but I want something that don't bsod or fail on me. Right now I am getting occasional bsod on my machine I don't have other machine to test on. It would suck if it is a ram issue which I hope not as I want to reused those rams.

Today this came in. The AM4 mounting kit! And my am4 b350 board have not even came yet haha. But anyway I don't even have an am4 cpu. Starting from the cheapest part that I can find first.  Poor man build like always! My new main rig got to put on hold.

Edit: It is the free mounting kit provided by noctua. Strangely I can only claim one. I got another nh d14 which I help someone build his rig with but I only got the am4 kit with my current new nh d15s. My motherboard is still out of stock as of now.

Would be doing the windows xp one first.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 4, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> How you get those X5697 for such a good cost?




i am hoping to get X5687 for 50 quid which is about $ 60.00

They were $ 1663.00 when new.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 4, 2017)

This here is only a little teaser of what's to come...

On the front seat in the Clio...


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 4, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> This here is only a little teaser of what's to come...
> 
> On the front seat in the Clio...




I see you are investing in new computer hardware but _what you really need_ is a new phone with hdr camera (Galaxy S7 or better...)..


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I see you are investing in new computer hardware but _what you really need_ is a new phone with hdr camera (Galaxy S7 or better...)..



Lol go away @P4-630 i got a iPhone 7 plus and my conditions ain't optimal for pics


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 4, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> iPhone 7 plus


----------



## Ungari (Apr 4, 2017)

@Caring1 
TheRifle bearing is a type of fluid bearing.



> Here is where the confusion starts. One of these alternative designs (let’s call it “alternative design 1”) is called “fluid dynamic bearing” by the companies that use it, but they are also called “rifle bearing” by several other companies. So, while technically speaking rifle bearing is a type of fluid dynamic bearing, companies that use the Matsushita-base design feel that this particular alternative design should use a different name (“rifle”), to make it clear for the user that the design of the bearing is not the same



http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/the-truth-about-fluid-dynamic-bearing-fdb-fans/


----------



## Kyuuba (Apr 4, 2017)

First time using a 7.1 headset.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 4, 2017)

Kyuuba said:


> First time using a 7.1 headset.


I have the same headset, let me know your thoughts on it.


----------



## Kyuuba (Apr 4, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> I have the same headset, let me know your thoughts on it.


They are just excellent, so far working as expected, battery last very well, i don't use the RGB lights i can't see them anyways while wearing the headsets ha so it's all turned off, that extends the battery duration up to 13 hours of constant use according to Logi gaming software, the sound quality is as well excellent, well maybe i can feel it soo different because i had earphones which are stereo standard, big change.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Galaxy S7





puma99dk| said:


> iPhone 7


anything ending in 7 that is not Huawei or Honor is a total mess ... and overpriced for what they give  



P4-630 said:


> or better...


yep ... Honor 7, 1/3rd of the price same day to day performances 

1 on 3 ... not bad to have 2 POS for 1 gem


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 4, 2017)

@GreiverBlade sad to say that any android i tried highend, mid-end and so on haven't been able to keep 8hours of battery life when I use it at work my iphone's I can keep for 2days or smth like that no powersaving mode activate and I even run more apps on my iphone then I did on my android's.


----------



## R00kie (Apr 5, 2017)

Kyuuba said:


> They are just excellent, so far working as expected, battery last very well, i don't use the RGB lights i can't see them anyways while wearing the headsets ha so it's all turned off, that extends the battery duration up to 13 hours of constant use according to Logi gaming software, the sound quality is as well excellent, well maybe i can feel it soo different because i had earphones which are stereo standard, big change.


I have also turned the LED's off as I thought they were kinda useless if I can't see them, that also helps to improve the battery life by a couple(!) of hours. What I also liked is the fact that I'm actually using their virtual surround capability, which I never used to do with the Corsair H2100's that they replaced, as they used to make the sound a bit echo'ey in my opinion.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> anything ending in 7 that is not Huawei or Honor is a total mess ... and overpriced for what they give
> 
> 
> yep ... Honor 7, 1/3rd of the price same day to day performances
> ...


Speaking of I think you missed one in this thread.  #842 Or does it have to have a 7 on the end of the name?https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...r-purchase-thread.225885/page-34#post-3630734


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @GreiverBlade sad to say that any android i tried highend, mid-end and so on haven't been able to keep 8hours of battery life when I use it at work my iphone's I can keep for 2days or smth like that no powersaving mode activate and I even run more apps on my iphone then I did on my android's.


well ... my Honor 7 battery lifetime goes from a full day (around 20h since i don't sleep that much  )of intensive use (still 19%~ % left at the end tho ) or 3 to 4 days on moderate use, mail/random net search/lots of reading offline/at last 4 to 6hrs musics listening/bluetooth always on (for my headset and my Sony Smartwatch 3) ... even got a full week once ... but that was on a hyper minimalist usage pattern which happens very rarely.

i have to say your claim is astonishing  most of my colleague that have a iPhone have to charge at last 1 time during a day of work while i need none  ("nearly" is only when i am bored/no customer and i go full throttle on youtube/manga reading ahah )

i am not used to read "good battery duration" and "iPhone" in the same sentence  i am rather used to read "exploded" and "samsung/iphone" and "7" the same way (and ..."oh crap i forgot my cable" while it's not an issue for Android since we have 1 cable for 10 android smartphone in our drawer, for our fellow iPhones user it's a crisis )



biffzinker said:


> Speaking of I think you missed one in this thread.  #842 Or does it have to have a 7 on the end of the name?


nah i didn't and i hate you! (joke joke) i had the Honor 5X and i got Honor 7 when the order was concluded and packed, my etailer listed literally 2 minutes after that, the Honor 6X (tho the lack of a gyro was kinda a letdown in the end, which explain why i did go from 5X to 7) and order cancellation wasn't possible 

nonetheless ... laughable event  my mother want to show off with a full aluminum phone with a fingerprint scanner ... i will take the Honor 4X back in about a week now 
no complaint tho, i love the brand Honor (well Huawei is stunning both in standard and "off brand" compared to some other)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 5, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> I have the same headset, let me know your thoughts on it.



 I would also like to hear those thoughts. That headset was brand-new on Newegg for really cheap ($40'ishBNIB) a while back, and I passed it up because the reviews were absolute dog shit. Wondering if i shouldve bought it. I went with a lower end logitech, but ive always wondered if they really are THAT bad. They were for one of my kids, personally i go sennheiser becuz comfort & sound quality is good


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I would also like to hear those thoughts. That headset was brand-new on Newegg for really cheap ($40'ishBNIB) a while back, and I passed it up because the reviews were absolute dog shit. Wondering if i shouldve bought it. I went with a lower end logitech, but ive always wondered if they really are THAT bad. They were for one of my kids, personally i go sennheiser becuz comfort & sound quality is good


"Newegg reviews" ... right, because the user review on Newegg are ... well you know ...

a friend has that one (Artemis) while he's no fan of 7.1 (more a pure gimmick than anything) he like it, he also got it really cheap, around 35chfs, and at that price, it has no concurrent and the sound is quite good too.

me i prefer a good stereo headset (i even reverted from 5.1 to 2.1 for my speakers) like my Roccat Kave XTD, tho it was more expensive than 40$/35chf (if i spotted an offer like that there would be no way i would let it pass   ), but still cheaper than the Kave XTD 7.1 (and lighter)

also logitech has his detractor but i have to say in their defense that i never had a bad product from them, including a Logitech G330 headset that was quite good for the time i used it, and now lives on at a friends place


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> tho the lack of a gyro was kinda a letdown in the end


Turns out mine has the gyroscope sensor.  It lacks NFC though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Turns out mine has the gyroscope sensor.  It lacks NFC though.


wait ... what ... it's specified : no gyro at all ... 

i had to emulate the Gyro on the 5X for my VR headset and i did read the 6x also lacked the Gyro ... 

NFC well ... not a biggie (at last not for me  )


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> wait ... what ... it's specified : no gyro at all ...
> 
> i had to emulate the Gyro on the 5X for my VR headset and i did read the 6x also lacked the Gyro ...
> 
> NFC well ... not a biggie (at last not for me  )


If that's they case then why was AIDA64, and CPU-Z reporting a gyro sensor? It showed the sensor responding to me moving the phone around/tilting.

I'll have to check up on that again.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 5, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> If that's they case then why was AIDA64, and CPU-Z reporting a gyro sensor? It showed the sensor responding to me moving the phone around/tilting.
> 
> I'll have to check up on that again.


nah  you don't have to check up again ... initial specs showed no Gyro, now a quick search show Gyro ... DOUBLE DRAT! damned 2 minutes delay!

oh well i can guess what will be my next Honor phone when i will sell the Honor 4X i will get back (it's a one sided exchange ... eh? ahahah buy my mommy deserve a better phone and it would not be the 1st time i did that deal with her   )

SENSORS
Compass/ Magnetometer Yes
Proximity sensor Yes
Accelerometer Yes
Ambient light sensor Yes
Gyroscope Yes
Barometer No
Temperature sensor No

seemingly NFC is there too ...  









well ... 1st video i got on search ...


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2017)

Here it is @GreiverBlade from my Honor 6X.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> oh no, that's my MOMO!



Well after some usage i did notice a odd sound, kinda like having a pen vibrating on the dash.  Well there is a fix for that, while fixing it which was as simple as applying grease to the motor and the cog it connects too solves it although a washer might work some too as long as the thickness is right.






And had a pleasant surprise too which was to find the unit had the switches in place and part of whats needed to make the unit right handed gear shift too. All that's missing is the gear stick.







The unit is really easy to work with and even a loose wheel is fixable too. Sure it's not a steel shaft with a steel nut like they used to make them but it is fixable.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 5, 2017)

AsRock said:


> And had a pleasant surprise too which was to find the unit had the switches in place and part of whats needed to make the unit right handed gear shift too.


But how are you going to hold your beer while driving?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Apr 5, 2017)

I've had to recently change my car as i felt i'll be losing too much value in it with the amount of miles i do in it so..i've gone from Toyota GT86/Scion FRS/Subaru BRZ to a Seat leon 2014 MK3 2.0 TDI 184bhp with DSG..experience in driving is not the same lol. Not as fun but it does the job nicely,its pretty quick due to the turbo..going to be remapping the car in few months time to push a bit more out of it. Will be looking at getting back in a performance car again in few years time hopefully as i already miss the thrills of sitting low to the ground.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 5, 2017)

AsRock said:


> And had a pleasant surprise too which was to find the unit had the switches in place and part of whats needed to make the unit right handed gear shift too. All that's missing is the gear stick.


Yep. Mine had a gear shift, which you can move on either side. What I always wanted, is to check the pedal connector to see if there is a way to add clutch. Never got to it....


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> But how are you going to hold your beer while driving?



I don't drink, been over a year since. If i do it be yuengling, Caffery's or Guinness, spirit wise any whisky that mixes with Pepsi.

Although if i get to see my bother this year ( been 5 years ) i be all court up then for sure .



silentbogo said:


> Yep. Mine had a gear shift, which you can move on either side. What I always wanted, is to check the pedal connector to see if there is a way to add clutch. Never got to it....



That would be nice but thinking you would have to cut a area out and rebuild it. There is a MOMO with a clutch maybe those pedals are inter changeable.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 5, 2017)

AsRock said:


> That would be nice but thinking you would have to cut a area out and rebuild it. There is a MOMO with a clutch maybe those pedals are inter changeable.


Originally, I was thinking more in terms of sticking a 3-pedal pad from another wheel to it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121992595263

Now it got me thinking, maybe I should buy me a MOMO set for some modding... Haven't played good racing games with proper equipment for over 7 years.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2017)

Will it work though, not checked much although it looks like it has the D plug still but not sure if the MOMO racing has the capability to do clutch.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 5, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Will it work though, not checked much although it looks like it has the D plug still but not sure if the MOMO racing has the capability to do clutch.


It is different, but I'm still thinking it's possible.
There were some mod projects to turn MOMO to Force GP(PS2-compatible) via reflashing the MCU onboard (it's one of the older 8-bit STMicroelectronics controllers), and what struck me is that one of the GPIO pins was marked as the third analog input for pedals, but it was not used in either wheel model.
A bit complicated, I know, but not for my mushy brain and chaotic toolbox.

http://zuikk.is/momo/start#update_2015
http://zuikk.is/momo/pinouts
https://www.digchip.com/datasheets/download_datasheet.php?id=931906&part-number=ST72632


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2017)

Here's a teaser

Dimensions 23x21x11 in.
Service FedEx Home Delivery
Weight 56.8 lbs / 25.76 kgs


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 6, 2017)

5 quid in a box with the manual

VROOOOOOM VROOOM









 I hope it works.

Big thanks to @Luke Whitton  for collecting it for me.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 6, 2017)

I had to buy a gaming laptop at some point so I did:
MSI GE62 2QF  Apache Pro an ex-display model, payed 850£ for it. It has an i7 5700QH, GTX 970M, 16GB RAM DDR3, an 128GB SSD and a 1TB HDD


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 6, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> i7 5700QH



A laptop with one of those odd 5xxx processors!

Haven't seen much of this gen of intel processors.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 6, 2017)

https://www.dealsandreviews.co.uk/lg-49uh610v-review-steal-500

So i got a birthday buying itch and RyZen is still too dear for me so ,new telly


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 6, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> https://www.dealsandreviews.co.uk/lg-49uh610v-review-steal-500
> 
> So i got a birthday buying itch and RyZen is still too dear for me so ,new telly


Looking forward to your assessment


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 7, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> Looking forward to your assessment


Thinking i went too big for a beadroom ATM but it might grow on me yet.
Ace for films ,I'll try some gaming tomorrow.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 7, 2017)

I sold my old Razer snake-mouse into slavery with my brother.

I got this:



 

Roccat Kone EMP.  Awesome mouse, I'd forgotten what a well built mouse feels like!

Bye Bye Razer!  (Oh, and yes, that's a razer mousepad, but hey, anyone can make fabric).


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 7, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> A laptop with one of those odd 5xxx processors!
> 
> Haven't seen much of this gen of intel processors.



Me neither but it's an i7...it's doing it's job properly.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 7, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I sold my old Razer snake-mouse into slavery with my brother.
> 
> 
> Bye Bye Razer!  (Oh, and yes, that's a razer mousepad, but hey, anyone can make fabric).


What did your brother do to deserve a Razer mouse? Feel sorry for the poor guy getting a Razer.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 7, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> What did your brother do to deserve a Razer mouse?



Didn't pay.  He's lucky it works at all, frankly.

I said "sold" but the sale was for a piece of a cookie, and it was kinda stale.


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 7, 2017)

New USB-DAC *FiiO E10K Olympus 2* for work ...




*Update:* Gotta say I really dig the small signature change it causes to my HD598s when listening to genres like metal, metalcore, alternative, rock, etc., but it's not as clear and airy as the sound I get when pluggin' my cans into the Essence STX.
Yet still, I couldn't be more happy about the purchase and the FiiO's tiny size goes nicely with the NUC that I use at work.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 7, 2017)

Got my house paid off!!


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 7, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> Got my house paid off!!


Congrats, I did that once, divorce quickly fixed that for me.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 8, 2017)

Before & After, still needs some TLC but getting there, trying to find a solution to remove the plastic that was left on it.  Screws came up real good, found coffee inside the unit :|,  98% of that shits gone now.  O yeah this is the 56LB teaser.


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 8, 2017)

Got this last month and the weather was finally nice enough today to take it out for a drive. 

2015 Yamaha R3. Basically new, a year old and only 6500Km on it.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 9, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Congrats, I did that once, divorce quickly fixed that for me.


Thank u.. And how?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 9, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> Thank u.. And how?


Paid of a house in 2.5 years when married, got divorced and lost it in minutes. I've never owned one since


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 9, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> New USB-DAC *FiiO E10K Olympus 2* for work ...
> 
> View attachment 85969
> 
> ...


I'm leaning towards getting one of these. I've been thinking about it for a while and I think I might do it in the next week or two.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RPD7KP8/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 9, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> I'm leaning towards getting one of these. I've been thinking about it for a while and I think I might do it in the next week or two.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RPD7KP8/?tag=tec06d-20


That's pretty good. 32-bit 384kHz stereo for under $100 is a nice deal. 

I've been trying to make my own DAC for the past year or two... even have PCM1794 and PCM2707 laying around with some random OpAmp samples from Analog Devices and TI.
By the time I make it, I'll end up with an ancient 16-bit 48kHz paperweight


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 9, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> Paid of a house in 2.5 years when married, got divorced and lost it in minutes. I've never owned one since


damn that sucks


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 9, 2017)

silentbogo said:


> That's pretty good. 32-bit 384kHz stereo for under $100 is a nice deal.
> 
> I've been trying to make my own DAC for the past year or two... even have PCM1794 and PCM2707 laying around with some random OpAmp samples from Analog Devices and TI.
> By the time I make it, I'll end up with an ancient 16-bit 48kHz paperweight


I haven't heard anything bad about the quality of the PCM5102 and people seem to like the Fiio E17K Alpen 2 so, it seems like a safe bet.


----------



## Vario (Apr 9, 2017)

bought a second ec2a as a spareView attachment 86075
 
bought some adjustable dumbbells, so I can workout from home , I have even more flat pancake style  plates, just not shown, so I can go up to 78.5 lb per handle, but the 14" spinlocks get kind of iffy when you fill them that far.  Got a ton of other plates too but I wanted these compact style plates.  hell of a deal, $15 for the handles (ebay/yes4all brand) and $.75 a lb from walmart for the cap brand plates.


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 9, 2017)

Finally found them in stock! It has been a good weekend!


----------



## radrok (Apr 9, 2017)

Bought three Aquacomputer AMS rads, been wanting to put them in a desk mod for a while, gonna start building it up soon.

Quality is really good, they know how to make stuff.

As someone said, what are you gonna do with em, are you cooling the sun? ^_^


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 9, 2017)

New RAID0:


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 9, 2017)

@Vario,
Looks like the dumbbells should serve you well on your way to a more muscular build.


----------



## Vario (Apr 9, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> @Vario,
> Looks like the dumbbells should serve you well on your way to a more muscular build.
> 
> View attachment 86084


surgical recovery from a spinal cord problem, lost about 50lbs of mass, went from 185 to 135, back to 165 now
unfortunately limited to doing really high rep stuff instead of heavy so i do like 20-30 reps per set
never getting big again but atleast I can get strong enough to get by


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 9, 2017)

Vario said:


> recovered from a spinal cord tumor, lost about 60lbs of mass


Sorry to hear that Vario. Was poking fun but without the malicious intend. Hopefully your alright though?


----------



## Vario (Apr 9, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Sorry to hear that Vario. Was poking fun but without the malicious intend. Hopefully your alright though?


Nah its cool I don't really have an ego to pierce anymore 

Muscle memory is nice though,  rapid strength improvement, mostly just crank out reps
as far as fitness goes can't beat cheap dumbbell set, beats paying for a $60/mo gym

also got some new magpads just in time for summer repairs


----------



## HammerON (Apr 9, 2017)

radrok said:


> Bought three Aquacomputer AMS rads, been wanting to put them in a desk mod for a while, gonna start building it up soon.
> 
> Quality is really good, they know how to make stuff.
> 
> As someone said, what are you gonna do with em, are you cooling the sun? ^_^



Nice rads


----------



## Vario (Apr 9, 2017)

The copper fins are stunning


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 9, 2017)

already received a while ago, added a new temper tool

 

and received yesterday: metal mesh to avoid tar and tobacco in the mouthpiece and filters


@biffzinker entry confirmation today, should be sent tomorrow, arrival expectation between the 11 and 13 




*HONOR 6X 32GB Grey Dual SIM*
Article: 0001250038

too bad they only had the 32gb ... i would have gladly taken the 64gb ... oh well i have a 128gb uSD in my Honor 7 and it's a 16gb only


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 9, 2017)

Something I bought, but absolutely did not need (I'm bad about this) and is actually about to be listed in the B/S/T forum.  You might wanna check it out, you know the prices I price...

Yes, this is a shameless plug, but it's for your own good and you know it:

Samsung 1TB 960 Pro














PS:  Yes, there's some thermal goop on it from one of my former "incidents."  It's been cleaned off as best I could, but well, my mobo was in pretty bad shape those days.  I'm sure it won't hurt it.  Hey free Kryonaut!


----------



## Vario (Apr 9, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Something I bought, but absolutely did not need (I'm bad about this) and is actually about to be listed in the B/S/T forum.  You might wanna check it out, you know the prices I price...
> 
> Yes, this is a shameless plug, but it's for your own good and you know it:
> 
> ...


Man that is nice.  Are the heatsinks permanently stuck? that particular setup is something I have been eyeballing as my next upgrade actually.  $400 too steep for me though  Waiting for NVME 1TB to get to $200, if it ever does.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> already received a while ago, added a new temper tool
> 
> View attachment 86088 View attachment 86089
> 
> ...


Leave the pre-applied screen protector on (no oleophobic coating.) Looks like you could apply the coating yourself. I was going on two days 7 hours since my last charge yesterday.

How to apply anti-fingerprint oleophobic coating


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 10, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Leave the pre-applied screen protector on (no oleophobic coating.) Looks like you could apply the coating yourself. I was going on two days 7 hours since my last charge yesterday.
> 
> How to apply anti-fingerprint oleophobic coating


usually i have no screen protector and not much fingerprint issues on screens

on the back it's another story  the back of the honor 7 was godlike for that ... versus the honor 5x (powdered aluminum versus sanded treatment ) i wonder what kind of back the 6x has

edit: seemingly powdered judging by the pics i get on google.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2017)

Might be painful to watch the Honor 6X getting the rough treatment but it is informative.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 10, 2017)

Vario said:


> Man that is nice.  Are the heatsinks permanently stuck? that particular setup is something I have been eyeballing as my next upgrade actually.  $400 too steep for me though  Waiting for NVME 1TB to get to $200, if it ever does.



Yeah, hard to believe that's $200.00 off new isn't it?


----------



## IceScreamer (Apr 10, 2017)

First Nvidia in a long time, picked it up for $60 used. Hopefully this one does better than the last ones did.


----------



## radrok (Apr 10, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Nice rads



Thank you 

Also bought some GPU horsepower, I was due an upgrade, still running the OG Titans...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 11, 2017)

@biffzinker received this morning at 11am

surprise surprise ...

eeehhhh? i thought the Honor 6X didn't had NFC   (most con in review are about NFC and the latest GSMarena "versus" review that pitted the H6X against the ZTE Blade V8 Pro did notice "no NFC" as a major con  )
well ... not mine 

worth mentioning the V8 Pro has a dual 13mp rear cam but does not get better result than the 12mp+2mp setup in the H6X 

annnddd YAAAY! GYRO!


all in all quite satisfied ... tho the Kirin 655 is not up to the Kirin 935 albeit being on a smaller node and being more power efficient, a Mali T830mp2 is not beefy as a Mali T628mp4
funny test with a Dragon Lady Haku mmd model (quite complex and heavy on physics) on PocketMQO 30fps versus 60fps with 60fps physics precision (probably mostly due to the T628 being a quadcore instead of dualcore since the T628 is notably slower in games and bench than the T830 and also has a higher power consumption)



biffzinker said:


> Might be painful to watch the Honor 6X getting the rough treatment but it is informative.


i hate these video ... except when they concern an iPhone   well obviously the H6X has no Gorillaglass 3 or Dragontrail treatment  (unlike the Honor 7 ) but my pocket are microfiber padded ... and i intend to get a smartcover for it later, for now i admire the finely crafted, albeit not unibody, aluminum build graced by a, albeit easily scratchable, beautiful 2.5D front panel.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2017)

The ZTE Blade is plastic rubbish, mine overheats and is too flexible, one good point is it's still working and the screen is intact after being dropped a few times.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> The ZTE Blade is plastic rubbish, mine overheats and is too flexible, one good point is it's still working and the screen is intact after being dropped a few times.


the V8 Pro ? because the most "pro" in the "Pro/cons" list is : sturdy and less bend-able than the Honor 6X .... and having more metal than plastic  than the H6X (well the H6X metal part is only the back cover and it's rather thin  )

what tick me off with the Blade V8 Pro : front fingerprint sensor (less practical than rear top ) dual 13mp that does not take better pics than a 12mp+2mp (whereas i don't get most user review on the H6X that say the photo part is rubbish ... i think it's rather the user who is ... having a phone that can do beautiful pics will not automatically make you take beautiful pics  ) and i don't like the Snapdragon 625 at all ... (my last handset with a snappy was the H5X with a 615)

the pro in favor were: NFC (while the H6X has NFC ... at last mine does ... so that cons : out of the way) USB-C (not really a cons ... Micro USB is still more common, and reversible is not a high enough argument ... ok it's still USB2.0 but any USB-C equipped smartphone are also in USB2.0 ) fast charge (while on Honor website, it's written the Honor 6X use a fast charge but not the one from qualcomm )

so ... actually nearly, if we except the sturdiness, all pro in favor of the V8 Pro ... are null (probably depending the country/region i guess ... some have NFC some other don't ) and the actual real winner in any versus featuring these 2 phone would be the Honor 6X

i only encountered 1 bug so far but nothing annoying.

ps: overheat ... why i am not surprised ... if it's the V8 Pro and has a Snapdragon 625 ...
my H4X (Kirin 620), the H7 (Kirin 935) and the H6X (Kirin 655)  did not overheat, the H5X (snapdragon 615) on the other hand ...

edit: new addition to protect my preshiousssss..... fake leather maybe but also cordura and microfiber


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> the V8 Pro ? because the most "pro" in the "Pro/cons" list is : sturdy and less bend-able than the Honor 6X .... and having more metal than plastic  than the H6X (well the H6X metal part is only the back cover and it's rather thin  )
> 
> what tick me off with the Blade V8 Pro : front fingerprint sensor (less practical than rear top ) dual 13mp that does not take better pics than a 12mp+2mp (whereas i don't get most user review on the H6X that say the photo part is rubbish ... i think it's rather the user who is ... having a phone that can do beautiful pics will not automatically make you take beautiful pics  ) and i don't like the Snapdragon 625 at all ... (my last handset with a snappy was the H5X with a 615)
> 
> ...




Honor 6X LTPS IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen vs Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen S7
Honor 6X 1080 x 1920 pixels (~403 ppi pixel density) vs 1440 x 2560 pixels (~577 ppi pixel density) S7
Honor 6X GPU Mali-T830MP2  vs Mali-T880 MP12 S7
Honor 6X video 1080p@30fps vs 2160p@30fps, 1080p@60fps, 720p@240fps, HDR, dual-video rec. S7
Honor 6X Performance: Basemark OS II: 1307 / Basemark OS II 2.0: 1309 Basemark X: 8548  vs Basemark OS II: 2004 / Basemark OS II 2.0: 2128 Basemark X: 32345 S7

Honor 6X Meh..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Honor 6X LTPS IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen vs Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen S7
> Honor 6X 1080 x 1920 pixels (~403 ppi pixel density) vs 1440 x 2560 pixels (~577 ppi pixel density) S7
> Honor 6X GPU Mali-T830MP2  vs Mali-T880 MP12 S7
> Honor 6X video 1080p@30fps vs 2160p@30fps, 1080p@60fps, 720p@240fps, HDR, dual-video rec. S7
> ...


not really meh ... if not getting a subscription for a 500$ and more phone ... you can get a 250$ one that does just fine 

you're just jealous because Samsung is going down the drain ... next revolution in the S8 : THEY REMOVED THE HOME BUTTON!!!! WOAAAHHH !!!!!   (ok ... side bezel are in-existent and that is not bad at all tho not new either )

the S7 is meh  tho 4k video recording is ... awe... boring ... AMOLED screen? well never been a fan of AMOLED screen main feature : burn in  (and i got some AMOLED equipped phone no worries i know them) ok T880MP12 instead of T830MP2 (i wonder what app or game does need that ... my PSP emulator run at 100%/60fps nonetheless, ah ... yep it could be useful for my PocketMQO 30fps issue with physics heavy models ... well 30fps is not a big downside) 1440p screen? meh ... 1080p is enough up to 7-8" (oh ... now i get why it has a twelve cores T880  ) benchmarks score? reflect real life day to day use? errr... maybe 

@P4-630 apples to apples ... come back when the price of the S7 will be at the H6X price  (or compare it to the A6/A7 instead oh wait ... even the A7 2017 cost almost the double of the H6X  )

don't mind me ... i hate Samsung, though i liked the Galaxy S and SII ... but after, nope.

oh nice :


​*Asphalt 8: Airborne*
 2013
*low*
30 30 ~ 30 fps    + Compare
*high*
30 30 31 ~ 30 fps    + Compare
even with all that power it still run Asphalt 8: Airborne at the same fps than the T830MP2/3 (at +3%~ not a biggie ) ok ... in 1440p  

end word: you are happy with your phone i am happy with my phone we are happy with our.... GTX1070!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> not really meh ... if not getting a subscription for a 500$ and more phone ... you can get a 250$ one that does just fine
> 
> you're just jealous because Samsung is going down the drain ... next revolution in the S8 : THEY REMOVED THE HOME BUTTON!!!! WOAAAHHH !!!!!   (ok ... side bezel are in-existent and that is not bad at all tho not new either )
> 
> ...



Ok true to that the S7 is another class in price as well..

I pay 36 Euros/month , contract for 2 years, unlimited calls/sms in Europe, 1,5GB internet (which I never use...)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ok true to that the S7 is another class in price as well..
> 
> I pay 36 Euros/month , contract for 2 years, unlimited calls/sms in Europe, 1,5GB internet (which I never use...)


well ... my belt holster is quite cute isn't it? (pro: could fit any 5.5-6" phone ... none of my  Retailer/Etailer had a official case in stock  )

edit: mmhhh well not a bad subscription plan (i am on a prepaid card soooo i tend to go mid end devices   )


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 12, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... my belt holster is quite cute isn't it? (pro: could fit any 5.5-6" phone ... none of my  Retailer/Etailer had a official case in stock  )



My mom is using a cover for her S4 mini, my dad using it bare and me too, never had a cover/holster alike for my phone.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> My mom is using a cover for her S4 mini, my dad using it bare and me too, never had a cover/holster alike for my phone.


until ... CRAAAAAAAAAAAACK... well i am also like that and my only phone that gone crack ... was a HTC One X, it had a silicone case but ... screen still shattered, unlucky side hit


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2017)

This here is just a little teaser of what I am working on took the pic late last night with bad light so it's a bit dark with some parts I have gotten home.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 13, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> This here is just a little teaser of what I am working on took the pic late last night with bad light so it's a bit dark with some parts I have gotten home.
> 
> View attachment 86297


Like what I see, all though I like my Phantek Eclipse P400S case so I might be biased.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2017)

Not to disappoint u @biffzinker  it's not a P400S 

It's another model my special girl picked it for me


----------



## Komshija (Apr 13, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> How to apply anti-fingerprint oleophobic coating


The problem is that it's next to impossible to perfectly apply a screen protector. Either you'll have it very slightly off-center and/or with dust/cloth particles underneath.
I messed up two screen protectors and finally made my peace with third one which has exactly 3 cloth particles and 1 barely visible dust particle underneath. There are no bubbles, but still... I used fine microfibre cloth, made application in the cleanest room in my house and did everything as supposed (including holding my breath), but dust/cloth particles still somehow teleported underneath. Every single time.


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 13, 2017)

No pictures on my phone but à Man I know Moves abroad and sold me His almost new D-link DIR-859 for 60$ Canadian instead of 160$.


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 13, 2017)

Vario said:


> surgical recovery from a spinal cord problem, lost about 50lbs of mass, went from 185 to 135, back to 165 now
> unfortunately limited to doing really high rep stuff instead of heavy so i do like 20-30 reps per set
> never getting big again but atleast I can get strong enough to get by



Man i got food poisoning and emptyed myself for a full week. Lost only 8 pounds hahaha Still 210 pounds @ 6 feets after food poisoning. Maybe its time i get myself à surgery for something


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2017)

just a quick shot of the beautiful Phantek Eclipse P400 my special girl choose for me, I am finally done building my new pc and yeh I know I need to pull of the film from the tempered glass this is just a quick shot before I need to go


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 13, 2017)

I picked up a LAN box - it'll have 2 purposes for me:

1) function as HTPC/NAS (put all movies/pictures on it)
2) function as LAN should I head out to visit my younger brother OR he can use it when it comes to visit. This'll limit how much hardware needs to be moved.






I got this because it should have just enough room to fit the second Zotac GTX 980Ti AMP! Omega I have. Case specs say will hold up to 334mm GPU, the Omega I have is 328.2mm.  She only cost me about $25 after taxes (love me some Amazon gift cards).

I'll be putting in left over parts I have, but I'm still short HDDs and an OS still, need to buy when I have money. Inside she'll have:

CPU: i5-4460
RAM: Corsair 8 GB DDR3
MB: ASRock Z87
GPU: 980Ti AMP! Omega
PSU: SeaSonic 750W X-Series Gold
HDDs: 2 - 4TB WD Red (still need to get these) for RAID1
OS: Win 10 (still need to get)
SSD: Probably get something like 250 or 500GB strictly for games

Hopefully I'll have the other parts in a couple of months time (need to save money).


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 13, 2017)

Komshija said:


> The problem is that it's next to impossible to perfectly apply a screen protector. Either you'll have it very slightly off-center and/or with dust/cloth particles underneath.
> I messed up two screen protectors and finally made my peace with third one which has exactly 3 cloth particles and 1 barely visible dust particle underneath. There are no bubbles, but still... I used fine microfibre cloth, made application in the cleanest room in my house and did everything as supposed (including holding my breath), but dust/cloth particles still somehow teleported underneath. Every single time.


Simply pour some water underneath the screen protecter and press the water outwards. Works garuanteed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 13, 2017)

@biffzinker  NFC on H6X mystery solved ....

seemingly only EU variant has it ... 





wait ... Switzerland is not EU ... 



well physically yes


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 13, 2017)

@GreiverBlade Switzerland is in the EU region but not in the EU legion like Norway and soon UK.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 13, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @GreiverBlade Switzerland is in the EU region but not in the EU legion like Norway and soon UK.


hence the: "well physically yes"

well ... yep ... we didn't get in originally ... which can also explain some price listing weirdness sometime ... 1 week and 5 days before my annual holidays in Spain ... weeeheeee i'm gonna have some stuff to brag about in that thread!

(mostly cheap jewelry and food from street market like the last time  and maybe some other nice deals )


----------



## lZKoce (Apr 15, 2017)

Not sure where to post this one, but if you are doing a mega giga turbo cheap Kaby Lake build ( as I am planning) you might want to check this one out : Colorful Battle AXE C.B250M-D V20 . It's on sale for 85 bucks + shipping (2$ ? in my case)  . Official webpage and manual here. It won't be tonight, but tomorrow on a fresh head, I might pull the trigger on that guy. I haven't seen M2 slot in that price point. Now, I only need to figure out the best bang for the buck CPU from Kaby Lake.


----------



## GLD (Apr 19, 2017)

Sapphire Radeon PULSE RX 580 8GB is my new addition. Launch day grab.   No pic yet.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 20, 2017)

Needed another Audio cabinet so i finally got one.


----------



## GeoDragon (Apr 20, 2017)

Got the Galaxy S8+, showed up 2 days early.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 20, 2017)

I shit you not, im so excited in shaking



 



 



 



 

Long live socket 1366......

Thankyou @basco  ........safely here.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)

GeoDragon said:


> Got the Galaxy S8+, showed up 2 days early.



Hmm... Is it really taller/narrower than a S7? It looks so weird on photos I've seen.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 20, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> I picked this up about a month ago.
> 
> Ruger AR556
> 
> View attachment 85461



That thing is sweet. I shot a M&P AR15 Sport II this last weekend, that had an angled grip and loved it. Been eyeing that Ruger for a while now. Probably swap out the forend for quad rail one.


----------



## GeoDragon (Apr 20, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm... Is it really taller/narrower than a S7? It looks so weird on photos I've seen.



It is about as wide as a S6 but taller. Haven't had it long, but the wifi has a good range, and the screen is really as good as they said. I have heard of a few today getting their phones with dead pixels.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 20, 2017)

GeoDragon said:


> It is about as wide as a S6 but taller. Haven't had it long, but the wifi has a good range, and the screen is really as good as they said. I have heard of a few today getting their phones with dead pixels.



1440p I guess ?  As my S7.

Or a weird size?


----------



## GeoDragon (Apr 20, 2017)

Screen res is set at WQHD 2960x1440


----------



## Dethroy (Apr 20, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> 1440p I guess ?  As my S7.
> 
> Or a weird size?


18.5:9


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 20, 2017)

My new keyboard:  A nice Cherry Green WASD CODE.  New keycaps too.  Ain't she pretty? (Ignore my shitty camera's yellow tint).


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 21, 2017)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Probably swap out the forend for quad rail one.



Yep, I just ordered one a couple of days ago. It's supposed to arrive tomorrow or Saturday. 

It takes the Carbine size forend. Just for reference.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 21, 2017)

Just the newest I got home today 













and a little testing Microsoft NVME driver vs Samsung's own NVME driver 



 


 

I am not sure if it's a board limitation or SSD limitation that i only hit right below 3100 in read and right under 1500 in write.

Samsung rates this at 3200/1500 MB/s so the write is almost there the read lacks a little...

Link: http://www.samsung.com/us/business/support/owners/product/MZ-V6E250BW


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 23, 2017)

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK  I love DFI boards! They really look very unique. That is got to be the craziest mosfet heatink I have ever seen!


I got this last month for discount due to the ITSHOW. I had keep it sealed in the packaging of the box. I thought of saving this for a new build. Looking at how things financially are going I don't think that would happen at all. Not being patient anymore I crack the box open.  So back to my trustee little PC box which was a transplanted PC from my Eyerobo. I ended putting the soundcard and testing this out on my pc just a moment ago. It looks like my little PC box is filled up now. The RX460 is quite a match with the SoundBlaster Z. Look at those tiny buddies!  Got abit of frustration getting it to run and I busted my left ear as the damn Creative software default to max volume on the headphone. Sigh.. I hope it fine for my ear. Now my left ear feels abit numb. Quality of the audio wise it is a leap from the onboard audio. It is a huge improvement but I am not as wow as many years back for getting a new audio device. My ear have aged as well as damaged from sound making me lose the very high frequency hearing, wish could head more highs though. Even despite that this soundcard is perfect for rock guitar instrumental music! The amount of separation between instrument is distinct. I think this is as far I would go with good sound, as I don't think I can hear much improvement if I step to another higher quality soundcard.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 25, 2017)

Ordered fourth RAM stick and another RGB strip:





(it's Finnish so don't worry if it seems like some weird language )

In the morning I'm getting a new G4560 to replace my defective one (which is going to RMA later on), and later today a 970 and a 24" monitor from my friend.


----------



## GamerGuy (Apr 26, 2017)

Bought some stuff, including a couple of One Punch Man graphic novels, I'd lost my LG V20, so bought an LG G6 64GB to replace it, bought a couple of Spigen cases and had a tempered glass protector mounted on the G6 while I was at it.




I could have waited for the Samsung S8/S8+ but I'm focused more on audio, the G6 certainly has that covered...


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 27, 2017)

Bought an Accelero Hybrid III 120, pics coming later.


----------



## radrok (Apr 28, 2017)

I have finally found time to assemble my MO-RA3 replacement


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks again for the photos @radrok. Didn't realize how long those radiators were in your past post. Damn there long.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

as i  was scrolling down the first pic i thought they must have melted or something.....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  I love DFI boards! They really look very unique. That is got to be the craziest mosfet heatink I have ever seen!
> 
> 
> I got this last month for discount due to the ITSHOW. I had keep it sealed in the packaging of the box. I thought of saving this for a new build. Looking at how things financially are going I don't think that would happen at all. Not being patient anymore I crack the box open.  So back to my trustee little PC box which was a transplanted PC from my Eyerobo. I ended putting the soundcard and testing this out on my pc just a moment ago. It looks like my little PC box is filled up now. The RX460 is quite a match with the SoundBlaster Z. Look at those tiny buddies!  Got abit of frustration getting it to run and I busted my left ear as the damn Creative software default to max volume on the headphone. Sigh.. I hope it fine for my ear. Now my left ear feels abit numb. Quality of the audio wise it is a leap from the onboard audio. It is a huge improvement but I am not as wow as many years back for getting a new audio device. My ear have aged as well as damaged from sound making me lose the very high frequency hearing, wish could head more highs though. Even despite that this soundcard is perfect for rock guitar instrumental music! The amount of separation between instrument is distinct. I think this is as far I would go with good sound, as I don't think I can hear much improvement if I step to another higher quality soundcard.



how do You like the sound from that sucker? always been curious



GamerGuy said:


> Bought some stuff, including a couple of One Punch Man graphic novels, I'd lost my LG V20, so bought an LG G6 64GB to replace it, bought a couple of Spigen cases and had a tempered glass protector mounted on the G6 while I was at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one of those UHS1 (10) or whatever the highest speed is the 90MB/s one, for my daughters Digi cam, they really are nice.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 28, 2017)

New toy and it's street legal


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

jealousy

in highschool i had a much smaller one my friends & i used to drive down the bikepath. Good ole days


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

street legal where?

 GTA?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 28, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> street legal where?
> 
> GTA?


Where ever it wants to be... but seriously, it has head lights, brake lights, turn signals, and speedometer.  Still need to get it registered and plates but I drove it 4 hours home from where I bought it and passed a few state highway patrol cars in the process.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

What engine?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 28, 2017)

VW air cooled 1915cc


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 28, 2017)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> but I drove it 4 hours home from where I bought it and passed a few state highway patrol cars in the process.


crown victoria's dont handle off Road very well


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 28, 2017)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> VW air cooled 1915cc




i''m never jealous of the purchases i see here but shit i want that buggy.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 28, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> crown victoria's dont handle off Road very well



i miss my old interceptor


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 29, 2017)

New watercooling gear for the Cubs themed Corsair 380T build


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 29, 2017)

dammit! the envy is gonna kill me


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 29, 2017)

Got me a new bike jersey and bib. Time for some RAGBRAI!


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 29, 2017)

Got an Accelero Hybrid III 120 for my GPU, no pics tho, sorry.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 29, 2017)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> VW air cooled 1915cc



Sweet!!!! That's what I built and installed in my VW trike. 

The difference is, I'm running dual 44mm  carbs vs a single carb.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 29, 2017)

Got myself a little air cooler for the hot summer days.... (works with water)


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 29, 2017)

Delta6326 said:


> Got me a new bike jersey and bib. Time for some RAGBRAI!


Those "pants" remind me of President Camacho from the movie Idiocracy!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 30, 2017)

New keyboard, Logitech G910 Spectrum. It is a great looking keyboard. I really like it


----------



## radrok (May 1, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Thanks again for the photos @radrok. Didn't realize how long those radiators were in your past post. Damn there long.



MO-RA3 for scale


----------



## Vario (May 1, 2017)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> New toy and it's street legal
> 
> View attachment 87166


@Beertintedgoggles I swear I saw that on maryland craigslist, is that where you got it?


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 2, 2017)

Vario said:


> @Beertintedgoggles I swear I saw that on maryland craigslist, is that where you got it?


It was in Indiana


----------



## AsRock (May 2, 2017)

Found some 180mm fans on ebay for $20 for 6, Yes SIX .and that is with shipping included.  They are not bad at all and perfect for what i wanted them for so.  With a little rewiring and a USB hub and a few magnet strips stay nice and firm on my AV's.


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2017)

Just ordered a Dell G-Sync monitor prices went from 526 Euros down to 400 Euros today....
They were out of stock though, have to wait about 15 days.. (but good price (for Europe) anyways )


----------



## AsRock (May 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just ordered a Dell G-Sync monitor prices went from 526 Euros down to 400 Euros today....
> They were out of stock though, have to wait about 15 days.. (but good price (for Europe) anyways )
> 
> View attachment 87397



To eager , me wants REAL pictures .  Now we all have to wait for your 15 days sheesh.


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2017)

AsRock said:


> To eager , me wants REAL pictures .  Now we all have to wait for your 15 days sheesh.



Yeah sorry, will take 2 weeks, but I will post some pics once I got it!


----------



## Papahyooie (May 2, 2017)

Well, I don't have any pictures, but my wife bought me an Oculus Rift for my birthday! I've been wanting one for years and never could justify spending that much on myself.


----------



## Vario (May 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Just ordered a Dell G-Sync monitor prices went from 526 Euros down to 400 Euros today....
> They were out of stock though, have to wait about 15 days.. (but good price (for Europe) anyways )
> 
> View attachment 87397


welcome to 1440p


----------



## Kissamies (May 2, 2017)

Bought a 970 from my friend, but I had such a hurry to install it that I forgot to take pics, sorry!


----------



## Toothless (May 2, 2017)

A bit late but..


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 8, 2017)

Sound activated Ultra Violet  Strobe Light.

£ 1.50 new......


----------



## AsRock (May 8, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Sound activated Ultra Violet  Strobe Light.
> 
> £ 1.50 new......



Just reminded me i need one of those UV lights for checking circuit boards lol.

EDIT: if anyone's wondering.


----------



## stefanels (May 8, 2017)

A little upgrade from R9 Fury to EVGA 980ti Classified


----------



## Caring1 (May 9, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Sound activated Ultra Violet  Strobe Light.
> 
> £ 1.50 new......


You sure that's not a probe light? 
It will also show up the stains on your keyboard and screen


----------



## Octopuss (May 9, 2017)

Non computer stuff counts too?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 10, 2017)

countering the main cons of the Honor 6X : not having the USB-C connector ...

well reversible is not unique to the USB-C the Micro can also be shaped to be reversible (and also the USB-A)

  
14€ nylon braided with aluminum end

some tech gift (for the price ... i call them gift...) 17€ bluetooth headset (excellent sound) a PNY nano 16gb (4€) and a uSD card (also 16gb but at 3.50€ that's a steal and it's always useful)
  

non tech, well i do have a box collection for smoked paprika and these 2 are quite cute ahah... (and i love smoked paprika) and 2 souvenir from 2 Museum visit in Cartagena
 

since we visited Cartagena on the 2nd May there was a Military parade on the seaport area...

4€


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 10, 2017)

10 images limit made me do that  

still from Spain (obviously ... and the price ... oh god ... )

Serrano ham anyone? 1kg round 10€ (in Switzerland ... i barely get a 90g "barquette" for that price  ) and a nice "glow in the dark" both side print T-Shirt (and a fake Emporio Armani belt ...   thought the logo is the same but there is no marking and the G&A is replaced by a H no issues with the customs )
 

new hat and cheap tobacco (funny story ... the red is from spain 88g 14€~ the brown is from Switzerland but with a discount at the airport Kiosk otherwise the price is nearly double)
 
oh yes ... and a Santa Cruz Caramel liquor bottle ... 

and some Aliexpress "folly" (at 3.38$ the mousepad ... a folly? meh ...) Game of Throne Stark Family moto changed ... "Summer Is Coming" ... plus a neat case for my 6X for when i take it alone


----------



## remixedcat (May 11, 2017)

got an extended battery for my S4 and a new TPU case... (yes it's called TPU and I'm TPU posting this lel)

and some really cool acrylic nails


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> .....and some really cool acrylic nails


But they are still in the box, we want after shots


----------



## remixedcat (May 11, 2017)

I will when The ones I'm wearing fall off and I replace them lol... I just put the ones I got on 3 days ago it's about 4-7 days lol


----------



## AsRock (May 11, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> got an extended battery for my S4 and a new TPU case... (yes it's called TPU and I'm TPU posting this lel)
> 
> and some really cool acrylic nails



WTF no RGB ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2017)

AsRock said:


> WTF no RGB ?


i was thinking the same ... 

meanwhile ... at my local supermarket, they had a "trophy reward" you buy things you get stamps you fill a card you get a hyper discount on the current "trophy" selection 
 
finally a affordable Santoku .... 9.95chf instead of 69.95chf? HYPER discount indeed ...

oh well i am more about the Kai Shun series ... but at 200chf and more ... out of my league 
   
from the cheapest to the most expensive ... pure beauty ... one day ...one day 

my actual dream would be 
 
but for collection not for cooking 

also .... 2 next order waiting for shipping ...
 
i needed a messenger bag, and i love the Shiba Inu... who does not love DOGE!

and i think it's time i release Takoko from my rig ... (the little figurine i have behind the sidepanel) next : Mutsu (well almost logical since i play World of Warships and my favorite premium BB beside the USS Alabama is the Mutsu and as you may know since i posted my "Prinz Eugen" wallet ... i am also a Kancolle fan  )
 

now ... 15-22days shipping to wait ... i think it will be more 20-25days as i am used to it  )


----------



## MIG 29 (May 16, 2017)

My new Sapphire Nitro+ RX580 8GB Limited Edition:


----------



## r9 (May 16, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I shit you not, im so excited in shaking
> 
> View attachment 86710
> 
> ...



X5690 would go great with that.


----------



## remixedcat (May 16, 2017)

Just got a WD Black 1TB drive to backup some stuff as a noahs ark for the ransomware. Was gonna ust throw it in the Lenovo laptop I get to borrow for a while, but backups is more important right now... Prolly will get a lot of drives next month...


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 16, 2017)

r9 said:


> X5690 would go great with that.




if you can put me in touch with someone who has made that combo work i would be ever so grateful.


----------



## EntropyZ (May 18, 2017)

A downgrade with some other pros. Not planning to go above 550W anytime soon, since I never go dual-gpu.




Looks dam fine when placed near other Corsair packaging. I like the consistency very much.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2017)

550 W is plenty (as long as its a good psu ofc). My daughters pc is powered by a 550 NZXT w/ a xeon 4c 8t + gtx970, & its fine crunching full speed for hours, or gaming. Even ran a 4690k oc'd to 4.3ghz in the same pc and handled it fine. Just as long as expectations are reasonable ofc


----------



## JATownes (May 19, 2017)

Cheap low power builds that our customers can use for the document viewing software on our network. Nothing special...as a matter of fact, as cheap as I could get...besides the RAM and SSD, which are really the only thing needed to make the software run really zippy.


----------



## P4-630 (May 19, 2017)

My new 23.8" 1440p Dell S2417DG G-Sync monitor finally!!


----------



## AsRock (May 19, 2017)

YAY.


----------



## JATownes (May 19, 2017)

That is a nice setup P4, congrats!


----------



## Disparia (May 20, 2017)

More media for the media server.






Obviously I ripped Music and Stories From Fairyland first because the cover suggested it was bad low-budget animation -- it is not . Rather, it's a live-action fairy on the tail-end of meth binge signing to bunch of toddlers a song titled "Don't tell the Grown-ups".


----------



## Vario (May 20, 2017)

Just got this sweet 0-90 adjustable nautilus bench off craigslist.  Its a heavy bastard. Shows barely any use.  These gym grade benches cost a fortune new. Going to make a nice foundation for my small home gym.  Actually fit in this Focus ST Hatch too.

 




P4-630 said:


> My new 23.8" 1440p Dell S2417DG G-Sync monitor finally!!


Nice choice.  The pixel density means less AA is needed and the visuals should be stunning.



Jizzler said:


> Obviously I ripped Music and Stories From Fairyland first because the cover suggested it was bad low-budget animation -- it is not . Rather, it's a live-action fairy on the tail-end of meth binge signing to bunch of toddlers a song titled "Don't tell the Grown-ups".



haha what !??


----------



## AsRock (May 20, 2017)

Over packaged :, i guess they did not have any smaller boxes.


----------



## Disparia (May 21, 2017)

Vario said:


> haha what !??









I thought it was going to be some creepy animated movie, but it's nothing like that at all.


----------



## MIG 29 (May 22, 2017)

*Sapphire Nitro+ 580 8GB Limited Edition is now installed and running!*


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> My new 23.8" 1440p Dell S2417DG G-Sync monitor finally!!
> 
> View attachment 88142
> 
> ...


 I was checking these out a while back when I was considering upgrading my monitor ,if I had the $360 I would've bought it too(they r sexy). My preference for monitors is Dell, in my experience they last the longest by far.


----------



## P4-630 (May 22, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I was checking these out a while back when I was considering upgrading my monitor ,if I had the $360 I would've bought it too(they r sexy). My preference for monitors is Dell, in my experience they last the longest by far.



I was keeping an eye on the prices for about 2 months and they were 526 Euros a while ago, a few weeks ago the price suddenly dropped at few shops and cheapest was 399,22 Euros shipping included so I ordered it right away!!
I was also looking at the same model but 27" size, but this one stayed at 600 Euros and in the end I thought it's just too big for me since I only sit at about 50~60cm from my monitor, also I love the high dpi from this 23.8", I'm currently playing GTA V with MSAA off, still good image quality! 

I also looked at Acer Predator gaming monitors but they all came with 2 years of warranty and this Dell 3 years.


----------



## R-T-B (May 22, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> I thought it was going to be some creepy animated movie, but it's nothing like that at all.




Take this away from me.  Now.


----------



## r9 (May 22, 2017)

New is the 27" Dell monitor the monitor stand and the Dell Poweredge r410.


----------



## r9 (May 22, 2017)

Toothless said:


> A bit late but..


You need red ram.


----------



## r9 (May 22, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> Non computer stuff counts too?View attachment 87734




 
Got it couple months ago.
Maverick 88 with some mods.


----------



## Norton (May 22, 2017)

r9 said:


> Got it couple months ago.
> Maverick 88 with some mods.



There's a thread for that:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guns-thread.233219/


----------



## ShurikN (May 22, 2017)

Wife got me this as she killed my 8GB USB2.0 ultra fast no-name drive.
64GB. Couldn't be happier with performance.


----------



## remixedcat (May 22, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Take this away from me.  Now.


It made me gag


----------



## Octopuss (May 22, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Wife got me this as she killed my 8GB USB2.0 ultra fast no-name drive.
> 64GB. Couldn't be happier with performance.
> View attachment 88242


I have this one! If it's the Extreme variant.
I've never seen anything so fast.


----------



## ShurikN (May 22, 2017)

Octopuss said:


> I have this one! If it's the Extreme variant.
> I've never seen anything so fast.


Yup the Extreme.

Well there is the Extreme Pro (black and white colour combo) but it's twice the price (accompanied by some Mushkins and Corsairs).


----------



## Toothless (May 22, 2017)

r9 said:


> You need red ram.


I've been tempted to post somewhere for a trade but that's next to impossible with a 4x8 kit.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I was keeping an eye on the prices for about 2 months and they were 526 Euros a while ago, a few weeks ago the price suddenly dropped at few shops and cheapest was 399,22 Euros shipping included so I ordered it right away!!
> I was also looking at the same model but 27" size, but this one stayed at 600 Euros and in the end I thought it's just too big for me since I only sit at about 50~60cm from my monitor, also I love the high dpi from this 23.8", I'm currently playing GTA V with MSAA off, still good image quality!
> 
> I also looked at Acer Predator gaming monitors but they all came with 2 years of warranty and this Dell 3 years.



 I looked at a couple acer models , but there's something about the Dells that I just can't deny 

 Yeah the prices are probably a bit steeper when you're outside of the US. The lowest I think I saw that one was 350-360, but I just couldn't justify the cost. Kids trump goodies . Not to mention my 2007 dell ultra sharp is still running strong no issues at all 1200p was uhd back then


----------



## remixedcat (May 23, 2017)

Acers die fast


----------



## Dethroy (May 23, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> My new 23.8" 1440p Dell S2417DG G-Sync monitor finally!!
> 
> View attachment 88144


Really like your interior. But man, your windows desktop is crowded...
Anways, you happy with your new Dell?


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2017)

Dethroy said:


> Really like your interior. But man, your windows desktop is crowded...
> Anways, you happy with your new Dell?



Thanks!
Yeah I'm very satisfied with it, love the high dpi and the extra desktop real-estate!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 23, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> Acers die fast


Sure they do.... specially their laptop, their screens are a bit more resilient (less than a month life for net/notebook and around 2 yrs for screen, which is quite short nonetheless, by personal experience ... heck even 1 Laptop i got from them did not even start correctly and had countless issues right out of the box ... )

Acer = direct in "do not buy" list ... 

had less issues with DELL for PC's nonetheless(tho i will never re-buy a ready to use rig) ... tho for screens i don't know... i tend to take Philips AOC or BenQ instead ... cheaper most of the time, still good quality and no gimmick added just to raise the price


----------



## remixedcat (May 23, 2017)

2 acer laptops here and they both fucky as well as I had one of thier monitors and it barely lasted 4 years! While my Samsung has lasted since 2010 and the LG since 2008. Now the acer when you use it it reminds me of an old CRT with flickering and distortion lol.


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2017)

Base for mixing e-liquids:



 

10x100ml juice mixed today:


----------



## Caring1 (May 23, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Base for mixing e-liquids:


You smoke anti-freeze?


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> You smoke anti-freeze?



  I don't think so...


----------



## remixedcat (May 23, 2017)

we get it you vape!!! lmao


----------



## ShurikN (May 23, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> 2 acer laptops here and they both fucky as well as I had one of thier monitors and it barely lasted 4 years! While my Samsung has lasted since 2010 and the LG since 2008. Now the acer when you use it it reminds me of an old CRT with flickering and distortion lol.


The ACER monitor I currently have (H243H) has some buzzing/whine noise when brightness is lower than 90/100 and gets louder the lower you set it. And it's coming from the screen itself not from the speakers. Coils or smth probably.
I did get it second hand for less than $50, so I can't complain much, but still...


----------



## biffzinker (May 23, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> Acers die fast


The older Acer 1600x900 monitor I gave to my brother is still going. Originally I bought it when I was back in Michigan for 3 months (2010.) Even managed to survive the trip as cargo luggage when I returned to Alaska.


----------



## Papahyooie (May 24, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> You smoke anti-freeze?



The propylene glycol used in e-liquid was added to antifreeze specifically to make it LESS toxic, as a replacement to the more toxic ethylene glycol which was previously (and still is sometimes) used. 

Chances are, everyone in here eats foods that contain propylene glycol every day, you breathe it when you go into hospitals, and if you use an asthma inhaler, you are probably breathing it in all the time. 

Propylene glycol is not antifreeze.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2017)

@P4-630 There's a vaping thread over in *The Lounge *

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vaporizers-e-cig-owners-club.231107/unread


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2017)

Norton said:


> @P4-630 There's a vaping thread over in *The Lounge *
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vaporizers-e-cig-owners-club.231107/unread



Yeah I know! Thanks!


----------



## remixedcat (May 24, 2017)

The one I am currently on doesn't have the PG


----------



## Komshija (May 24, 2017)

If any of you need to modify your pc case, cut or grind, this little professional tool might come handy. 

I bought it recently and I am very satisfied with its performance except one little detail (see second picture)... For people that are not familiar with Metabo - they are a German power-tool company with long tradition, whose drills and angle grinders are among the best on the planet and exclusively orientated towards the proffessionals (their price tag follows this philosophy).


----------



## fullinfusion (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Norton (May 24, 2017)

Thread title changed to reflect that this is a tech-related clubhouse

Please discuss non-tech related purchases over in The Lounge

Here are a few suggested threads:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guns-thread.233219/

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vaporizers-e-cig-owners-club.231107/

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ten-forward.232011/

Thanks!


----------



## Caring1 (May 25, 2017)

Komshija said:


> If any of you need to modify your pc case, cut or grind, this little professional tool might come handy.
> View attachment 88339


I've got one and feel it is too big for custom work on cases, for that I would prefer a die grinder and cutting wheel attachment.


----------



## Komshija (May 25, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> I've got one and feel it is too big for custom work on cases, for that I would prefer a die grinder and cutting wheel attachment.


 For some basic and even mildly complex things it will be fine. A few years ago I cut two 80mm holes in full-metal side panel with an angle grinder just to install two 80 mm fans. Main tools for the job were 115 mm angle grinder, drill and fine round metal file. The end result was some 5°C lower temps for the motherboard, CPU and GPU during intensive tasks. I think I still have that case, and if I find it, I'll upload a photo in Ghetto Mods. The case isn't pretty, but the idea was functional.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2017)

All done with a 4 inch grinder


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 26, 2017)

half tech related  Mutsu: get!
  
 

half ... because it's a part of my rig and related to a computer browser game 
 

reference for the 1st line ... (i remember that one when i was still playing Kancolle ...  )


----------



## P4-630 (May 26, 2017)

My new battery charger arrived today XTAR VP4.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 26, 2017)

For Case modding and repair


----------



## AsRock (May 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> My new battery charger arrived today XTAR VP4.
> 
> View attachment 88423
> 
> ...



Any good ?,  mainly only NiMh here, remotes and shit, so i have a La Crosse charger (BC-1000).


----------



## Champ (May 26, 2017)

Got extremely lucky and got the steal of all steals on a joystick throttle setup. Saitek X52


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 26, 2017)

Champ said:


> Got extremely lucky and got the steal of all steals on a joystick throttle setup. Saitek X5




WOW...looks amazing, i googled it.


----------



## P4-630 (May 26, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Any good ?,  mainly only NiMh here, remotes and shit, so i have a La Crosse charger (BC-1000).



Well I just charged 2 LG 18650 batteries but the weird thing was, when they reached 4.2V it kept on charging!! ?? I unplugged the charger...
However I can't stay near the charger all day everytime lol, strange. It should stop at 4.2V!!? Any idea whats going on @AsRock ?


----------



## Champ (May 26, 2017)

I wanted a bigger pic to show the price but yeah, $50. I couldn't say no.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 26, 2017)

Champ said:


> I wanted a bigger pic to show the price but yeah, $50. I couldn't say no.




theres sales bullshit and whotnot but it does look pretty bloody good

http://www.saitek.com/uk/prod/x56.html


----------



## Champ (May 26, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Well I just charged 2 LG 18650 batteries but the weird thing was, when they reached 4.2V it kept on charging!! ?? I unplugged the charger...
> However I can't stay near the charger all day everytime lol, strange. It should stop at 4.2V!!? Any idea whats going on @AsRock ?



You sure it keeps going? Thats not safe at all. I never heard of these batteries popping from being over charged, but we don't need you to be the first case either. The early built-in batts like from the eleaf 50 watt did pop from over charging and so on.


----------



## P4-630 (May 26, 2017)

Champ said:


> You sure it keeps going? Thats not safe at all. I never heard of these batteries popping from being over charged, but we don't need you to be the first case either. The early built-in batts like from the eleaf 50 watt did pop from over charging and so on.



Well in the end the voltage was stating 4.20V but the charging animation on the display was still "charging", I expected the leds to turn green but it kept on going...
I will use it again tomorrow, get a feeling this charger is testing me out somehow....

Edit: Found this info about my LG batteries:
So the max for these batteries would be 4.25V...
https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-wholesale-battery-reviews/57179459-lg-hg2-review-20a-3000mah


----------



## Disparia (May 27, 2017)

Going to try out these Fractal fans in my case and grabbed a pair of 32GB atom drives by muskin.






Edit: I replaced a Lian-Li 140mm (stock) and Gelid 120mm. The Gelid is a good fan but it's better off in a different case. Stock Lian-Li fans are good enough for the short-term so I use them while picking new fans. The 140mm has served it's time and will go to "backup parts".

These Fractal Design replacement fans are a win! They sound more in harmony than the previous mismatched fans. Also, that sound can only be heard when I make the room silent and get 1 foot away. My system was quiet before, but this is a new level of quietness. OCCT has been running for about an hour and temps are good.


----------



## lZKoce (May 28, 2017)

First time hot glue gun here. I hope it will come in handy for some PC project. But mainly I want to build a cardboard castle for the little one :


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 28, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> I want to build a cardboard castle for the little one :




pictures please


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 28, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> how do You like the sound from that sucker? always been curious



I don't know how to describe it much aside from it sounding "clean" with no distortion. It sounds rather "filled" to my ear? Though it is not "warm" or too cold like the term used by audiophile. It matches with my balanced headphones well. It sounds really great on my electronic like music like this one I am hearing now. It sounds so dope at the guitar solo.  For anybody info the soundtrack is from the japanese indie/doujin game touhou, that is a remix cover track of one the music track name "judgement in the sixtieth year" by S.S.H or Saitama Saishuu Heiki. Spend my days listening to doujin games soundtracks by SSH. Thus far the Soundblaster z sounds better than my previous motherboard z97we audio as well as my external dac the fubar.

I also ran this soundcard to power my altec lansing speaker, this soundcard is really loud for both headphones and speaker. The gain is absurd. It drive my speakers so easily. I only need to put the volume at 6% for my headphones. Again no distortion at high volume again I must warn you to slowly adjust the sound slowly especially headphones slowly to avoid bursting eardrums. There are features like surround where it try to mimic the sound in 3D. It sound better than its previous implementation in older xfi creative call cmss 3d. It sound alot less artificial or robotic. The crystaliser also sounds better too and sounds alot less like "adding too much salt into food" unlike the previous one in xfi. It is alot more natural. Crystaliser is a processing algorithm to "restore" details in mp3 audio or any lower bitrate audio.  Thus far I leave all the features off unless I wanted to hear my audio in a different way. There are more features that I can't test out like scout mode for games or microphone. Pretty amazing card for what I got for this price of about $70usd.












I bought another piece of "trash" back home looking at 2nd hand markets of people selling their stuff. The only way for me to afford what I want. Wish i buy something faster but i don't have much time and "as well cash too. Well back to the story I got this case. A define nano s you say? No its not! It is an all aluminium jonsbo umx2 atx case.  The buyer said that it is not for fussy buyers as the case have been slightly modified aside from it being dirty. That is my lucky day!
As no one wants it and the price is being bought down really low. Haul this 8kg heavy case back home taking the train. Got some looks on the train and someone saying hey nice case not knowing inside the box is a different case. Lol I may have cause tempt some people to get a new case that day just by my the act of bringing this case box back home on my little portable trolley.

Got back home and give the case a good wash with dishwashing soap after unscrewing everything. It looks as good as new! The modification is the cutting out of the fangrill as the previous owner can't fit the psu extension at its original spot.  There are some missing screw like the extension cable. Not an issue if I can use zipties.  This case is gonna be my AMD Fx build to run legacy xp, match with the amd theme. The aluminum plate is really thick like it almost can take a bullet hit.  Bundledthe cable together nicely with tape. Total cost for this case is just about $40 usd. Such a steal for a it original costing at least 4 times that.


----------



## JunkBear (May 28, 2017)

If I bought old technology but like new in boxes does it Count or it needs to be in Nostalgic hardware club?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 28, 2017)

JunkBear said:


> If I bought old technology but like new in boxes does it Count or it needs to be in Nostalgic hardware club?



Thats fine here & there


----------



## dorsetknob (May 28, 2017)

If you bought a 16bit wazzo off ebay that's 35 yrs old you can

*"show off your tech related purchase"*

Does not have to be shiny brand new ect   just Tech related and new to you


----------



## Dethroy (May 28, 2017)

Can't wait to get my hands on this gem...


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 1, 2017)

Some stuff arrived today 

I am ready...VR Ready  : 





I can't wait to open this one :


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2017)

I have bought a few Games today.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 2, 2017)

What your Origin and Steam id,to add u and play


----------



## FireFox (Jun 2, 2017)

ASOT said:


> What your Origin and Steam id,to add u and play



ZeoxZariX


----------



## Kyuuba (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Jetster (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Frick (Jun 4, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have bought a few Games today.
> 
> View attachment 88692



That made me look up Mankind Divided. Still €49.99 on Steam, €15 in stores, even the ones that are just legit keys! Seriously, just how much money are publishers and Valve making on Steam?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 4, 2017)

Frick said:


> That made me look up Mankind Divided. Still €49.99 on Steam, €15 in stores, even the ones that are just legit keys! Seriously, just how much money are publishers and Valve making on Steam?


Too much... I got it during a mid week deal: 14,50chf, otherwise I would have taken it elsewhere...


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2017)

Frick said:


> €15 in stores,



Because i like to have the CD i would pay 14.44€ in Saturn  rarely i buy Games on Steam or Origin.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 10, 2017)

New toy came today can wait to enjoy games now and new monitor soon G-sync


----------



## F-Zero (Jun 10, 2017)

Hey guys ! Got myself a Logitech G29 + Shifter. I can finally enjoy playing ETS2 & ATS, Dirt Rally, F1, PC.... Have a great weekend everyone. I know i will


----------



## silkstone (Jun 12, 2017)

Got myself a new card 






Complete overkill for my system, but at least now I have an excuse to get a 1440p screen.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jun 12, 2017)

My purchase a bit over a week ago that I never posted


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 12, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 88974 View attachment 88975


Enjoy mining


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Enjoy mining



Thanks.

Btw, i guess it's not worth due the high Electricity cost in Germany, i pay 0.26 cent per kw.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Btw, i guess it's not worth due the high Electricity cost in Germany, i pay 0.26 cent per kw.



Hmmm.. I pay 0,19042/KWh on day time and 0,1756/KWh at night.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Hmmm.. I pay 0,19042/KWh on day time and 0,1756/KWh at night.



Yeap, and you live?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yeap, and you live?



Near you, The Netherlands


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 12, 2017)

Its (april 2017 in boston area) 20.5c /kwh

&in rural mass its much "lower" but still outrageous @10.54c/kwh

& those costs are down iirc. my bill got as high as $1400/month this winter


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Near you, The Netherlands






jboydgolfer said:


> Your both very lucky



Lucky

You are the only one lucky here, you pay 20.5c /kwh and that's not Euro but Dollar and i pay €26c even @P4-630 that pay less than me pay more than you


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yeap, and you live?



I pay a fixed 65 Euros/month for electricity+gas and at the end of the year I get some cashback.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I pay a fixed 65 Euros/month for electricity+gas and at the end of the year I get some cashback.



I pay a fixed 50€ monthly for Electricity, water and gas is include in the Incidental costs.

I get around 800€/900€ cashback for the Incidental costs and around 300€/350€ for Electricity cashback.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I pay a fixed 50€ monthly for Electricity, water and gas is include in the Incidental costs.



Hmm...  Including water?
I pay 11 Euros/month for tap water(drinkable). So thats 76Euros/month with gas+electricity total for me.

Going OT now...
Ok my last post about this.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm... Including water?
> I pay 11 Euros/month for water. So thats 76Euros/month total for me.



As said before Water is included in the Incidental costs.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 12, 2017)

I didnt mean to post that section... i removed before you reply but after you quoted, so even though u hadnt posted it still went in.

Besides 25c us is ..22 euro, not too far off. I was writing & it stays even though it was from b4, oh well



P4-630 said:


> *65 Euros/month for electricity+gas*





Knoxx29 said:


> You are the only one lucky here, you pay 20.5c /kwh and that's not Euro but Dollar and i pay €26c even @P4-630 that pay less than me pay more than you


  lucky..my bill was $1400/month USD aka 1250Euro not too lucky imo ,what do you guys pay in the end, truly? /month?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> what do you guys pay in the end, truly? /month



For what?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 12, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> For what?


electricity.
i saw you are both saying something about "cash back" etc,


P4-630 said:


> So thats 76Euros/month with gas+electricity total for me.


i know thats not You, but Do You get a price like that? im sure it some type of Subsidy


EDIT

*i have been putting my KWh/month as my Bill cost/month* uh, coffee isnt working ( on decaff)

i digress, i cant do this till i am awake.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> electricity.
> i saw you are both saying something about "cash back" etc,
> 
> i know thats not You, but Do You get a price like that? im sure it some type of Subsidy



Yeah I pay a fixed 76Euros/month for water,gas,electricity, mostly I use less if you calculate it on a year basis in the end so I get some money returned.
No subsidy for this.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 12, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I pay a fixed 76Euros/month for water,gas,electricity, mostly I use less if you calculate it on a year basis in the end so I get some money returned.
> No subsidy for this.



  I've been posting my usage as my cost for some reason ,I don't know why. I woke up shortly ago and I've switched to decaf recently and it isnt waking me up   Now I'm all discombobulated

 By the way that monthly cost sweet as hell I wish I was paying that .  Due to electric heat my usage generally reaches the 2800 kWh per month peak in the winter believe it or not. Do the math, its  stifling


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I've been posting my usage as my cost for some reason ,I don't know why. I woke up shortly ago and I've switched to decaf recently and it isnt waking me up   Now I'm all discombobulated
> 
> By the way that monthly cost sweet as hell I wish I was paying that .  Due to electric heat my usage generally reaches the 2800 kWh per month peak in the winter believe it or not. Do the math, its  stifling



Got anything new to show-off that you bought??.....


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2017)

Reminder that this is:
*
The show off your tech related purchase thread
*
Back on topic please


----------



## Jetster (Jun 12, 2017)

My $200 GPU just arrived


----------



## silkstone (Jun 13, 2017)

Jetster said:


> My $200 GPU just arrived



Very nice. I'm rather annoyed that I missed out on this, especially as I have some friends who went back to the states and could have brought one (or 2) back for me. I'm normally pretty good at keeping up with the 'Bargin' threads when I know friends are going to the US, just life got in the way this year


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sooo annoying!!!.... I ordered a roll curtain part with chain online and they sent me a pink dress!!!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I ordered a roll curtain part with chain online and they sent me a pink dress!!!



Going to try it on before Returning


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Going to try it on before Returning



Lol! It's size 36 if I understand it correct 

It was much more expensive than the parts I've ordered though....


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jun 13, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Lol! It's size 36 if I understand it correct
> 
> It was much more expensive than the parts I've ordered though....


Sell it then ordered again ...  = profit.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2017)

night.fox said:


> Sell it then ordered again ...  = profit.



yeah I think I'll do that.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 14, 2017)

LG 29UM69G-B. Bought it a few days ago when it was $60 off the standard price.






Hadn't planned on getting a new monitor so soon but the oldest monitor in the house, an Asus 24" 1920x1200, started showing signs that it'll die soon.


----------



## Champ (Jun 17, 2017)

So I had to splurge. Brought my self a 27" Dell G-Sync 1440p monitor, stock 1080 FE and Oculus Rift. Guess this is my own birthday gift to me this year. First Nvidia card since I've had since the 780. They've made great improves all around. Card is really powerful. Parking my freesync monitor for a g sync. Almost unnecessary because the 1080 is whipping 1440p. And I love the Oculus, but it's not great. Image quality could be better. Only so much supersampling can do. Looks good with SS cranked if your rigged can provide the power.


----------



## Komshija (Jun 19, 2017)

Jetster said:


> My $200 GPU just arrived


 Now that's a very good buy, especially since GPU wasn't used or tested before. If you received a warranty, you are golden.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2017)

Champ said:


> Brought my self a 27" Dell G-Sync 1440p monitor



I bought it's smaller brother, the 23.8" , 27" was too big for me.
Great quality 165Hz monitor!!


----------



## ASOT (Jun 19, 2017)

Little puppy


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 19, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Little puppy



im thinking of upgrading my nephews 750Ti LP to a 1050Ti LP (if i can sell my GPU's), how do You like this one?? i know some pople think they are weak, but i know they arent, & that they can actually crank out some decent FPS.... is it serving you well?


----------



## ASOT (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes,i m really impres about is performance,i got gta 5 on high to verry high and texture to high,must say i exceed the vrma but no stuttering or else

I put in skylake build,doom and gta tested for 1 hours play and is great for the money.i bought for the htpc and squeeze all performance from it.

I miss only gtx 1070 from Pascal and have all,the 1050ti is worth it if find cheap and want the extram vram for safe with BF1,GTA,etc games.

The htpc is i3 6100/h110/8 Gb/2 Tb Seagate 7200 rpm/Evga 500w


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 20, 2017)

I bought a Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920 Web camera, I am going to make a podcast at some point with it 
It was 56£ on Amazon


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 20, 2017)

Instelled these about 15min ago


----------



## NTM2003 (Jun 21, 2017)

Got this in today


----------



## Disparia (Jun 22, 2017)

Got a 6 foot DP to DP cable for my new monitor posted earlier. I tried physical retail first, but you are disappoint. Went to four places and the best I could find was DP to HDMI adapters at two of them, so I bought the cable off Amazon instead.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 23, 2017)

Got this for my dad's PC, when I went back home for vacation. The old 36GB Raptor was too loud, slow and small. But then again it is more than 10 years old with god knows how many hours of uptime and written TB. It served us well. And still working without a single bad sector.
 
Don't really know how this Patriot will perform, but it was the cheapest 60GB one (he doesn't need more) and it has a 3Y warranty.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 23, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Got this for my dad's PC, when I went back home for vacation. The old 36GB Raptor was too loud, slow and small. But then again it is more than 10 years old with god knows how many hours of uptime and written TB. It served us well. And still working without a single bad sector.
> View attachment 89359
> Don't really know how this Patriot will perform, but it was the cheapest 60GB one (he doesn't need more) and it has a 3Y warranty.


i have the exactly same SSD oops i have the Blaze variant but: quite fine for the price and reliable, speed wise it's not bad at all, i use it for one game unfortunately  but i used it for a OS drive on a mITX build, i would use it for a OS drive again,
once i will get either a new 1tb SSHD or a 480/500gb SSD (rather the SSHD ... why pay 3 time the price for half the capacity ... speed doesn't justify that  )


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 23, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Yes,i m really impres about is performance,i got gta 5 on high to verry high and texture to high,must say i exceed the vrma but no stuttering or else
> 
> I put in skylake build,doom and gta tested for 1 hours play and is great for the money.i bought for the htpc and squeeze all performance from it.
> 
> ...



 With my 750 TI I was able to also play GTA five at fairly high settings 1080 P while recording it and was pretty impressed with how well it ran of course the 750 only has 2 GB of Vram



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I bought a Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920 Web camera, I am going to make a podcast at some point with it
> It was 56£ on Amazon



 I bought one of these a few years back ...they're really good.  I like to use the motion detection feature to freak people out ...it can act as a security recording device that only activates when someone walks by your PC . The microphones even though there's two of them don't have the greatest quality but for what it is it works for all WebCam related activities

  A little tip I've learned when dealing with logitech take pictures of your serial numbers on the box and on the cord before hooking it all up because if you ever need support it's a wicked pain in the butt to have to go unplug it and find the box in some cases


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 23, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> i have the exactly same SSD oops i have the Blaze variant but: quite fine for the price and reliable, speed wise it's not bad at all, i use it for one game unfortunately  but i used it for a OS drive on a mITX build, i would use it for a OS drive again,
> once i will get either a new 1tb SSHD or a 480/500gb SSD (rather the SSHD ... why pay 3 time the price for half the capacity ... speed doesn't justify that  )


Yeah, he's using it as an OS drive as well. Has a 2TB HDD for everything else. Also his board is SATA2 and he is not a power user so no point in getting something faster.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 24, 2017)

Since RX 560 is hard to find and slow,got second Puppy


----------



## FireFox (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Jun 24, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 89435 View attachment 89436 View attachment 89437 View attachment 89438 View attachment 89439 View attachment 89440



Another card for mining is my guess....

I thought your electricity was too expensive to achieve a nice profit from mining?


----------



## FireFox (Jun 24, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Another card for mining is my guess...



That's right.



P4-630 said:


> I thought your electricity was too expensive to achieve a nice profit from mining?



Even so i achieve a pretty nice profit.


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 25, 2017)

Arrived from Amazon yesterday, just in for the Steam sale games to be installed.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 26, 2017)

Finally bought my first Mechanical Keyboard..a Corsair Strafe with Cherry MX Red keys,bought from Argos which was same price on Amazon and Scan for £99.99..so i went to my local Argos which had one available,entered the product catalogue number and manage to crash 2 of their machines lol..typed it in onto the self checkout machine and it came up. Got it in time for Steam sales too as i just bought Shadow of Mordor and Doom from sales.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 26, 2017)

+10 FPS now


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

Impressed @kurosagi01, have you used it yet and if so what's the verdict?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 26, 2017)

ozkisses said:


> Impressed @kurosagi01, have you used it yet and if so what's the verdict?


Haven't used it yet as i was at the GF parents house yesterday until evening,i'll be trying it out later today after work and gym..just started replaying Mass effect 1 which will be first game i'll be trying out while Doom is downloading. Will come to verdict soon though..but my comparison will be against a CM Storm Devastator Membrane keyboard.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 26, 2017)

+10 for the gym


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 26, 2017)

Pretty sure you'll be coming back to report with a smile on your face


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 26, 2017)

Well my first impression...i f*cking love it! it feels so nice to type and holy crap is it responsive,build quality feels so much better than the cheap CMStorm that i had. The red LEDs is really nice but i got mismatch with my desktop theme but its all good..The Corsair software is pretty nice and easy to use, the space bar is really nice touch too as it got rubber feel to them. Haven't played any games yet as i am just enjoying typing on this keyboard. Touch-typing has never felt this good to me.


----------



## scevism (Jun 27, 2017)

Got some air dusters to clean up the pc. Only 1 pound each at poundworld bargain grab them if your in the uk peps.


----------



## ozkisses (Jun 27, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Well my first impression...i f*cking love it!



That's the verdict I was hoping for lol


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 30, 2017)

I've replaced my Phanteks Enthoo Luxe case with Phanteks Enthoo PRO M Acrylic window, payed 73£


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jul 2, 2017)

One piece protective gear in the form of a welding mask by alfain(alfain.eu) for me this time it is; model S777af to be precise allthought  wished they had the S777afS in stock, the one that I got seemed the last one in stock and paid for it pretty much the MSRP which is about 80€'s. And now going back to reading the manual thoroughly.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## remixedcat (Jul 6, 2017)

Now got a nexus 6 64GB!! AND THE FUCKING SENSORS WORK!!!


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 6, 2017)

Bought this case for $25 with shipping. Didn't expect much but have to say, considering the price, it blew me away. The sides are not flimsy, actually rather thick and heavy, cable management is decent, not great. Sorry for the potato quality of pictures. BTW, the case is Deepcool Smarter.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 6, 2017)

IceScreamer said:


> Bought this case for $25 with shipping. Didn't expect much but have to say, considering the price, it blew me away. The sides are not flimsy, actually rather thick and heavy, cable management is decent, not great. Sorry for the potato quality of pictures. BTW, the case is Deepcool Smarter.


I think I found the case I'ma use when I decide to put my AM1 rig in a real case and not some HTPC box.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 6, 2017)

I just received a package from bit-electronix.eu today so a little teaser 






bit-electornix.eu got a big ebay store and ofc their own site: https://www.bit-electronix.eu/

They sell refurb keyboards, mouse and other things and some used in really good condition like what I got in my package and no they didn't sponsor it I paid for it but I wanted to say a little about them because they have good prices and a big selection  (this is my first time purchasing from bit-electronix.eu but I will diffidently buy from them again.)



Spoiler


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 8, 2017)

Got a new modem/router from my ISP.  (500mbps AC).  Reaching my full 150mbps now on my phone by wifi.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice design for a router not bad if we could make the wires more invisible I think the wife will agree it's alright


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 11, 2017)

Just got another SSD home for my system, the other one I use for games got around 13,5GB left 



 


 

I thought that Samsung was Korean but the SSD states "Product of CHINA"


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jul 11, 2017)

scevism said:


> Got some air dusters to clean up the pc. Only 1 pound each at *p*oundworld bargain grab them if your in the uk peps.




Can noone on this site treat Poundworld with the respect it deserves?

It is a capital P


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Can noone on this site treat Poundworld with the respect it deserves?
> 
> It is a capital P


Young people these days...


----------



## Jetster (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## R00kie (Jul 11, 2017)

Got this badboy in the mail last weekend





And behold the beast itself


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 11, 2017)

my god another freakin z1 nobody can come up with their own model #'s lol


----------



## R00kie (Jul 11, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> my god another freakin z1 nobody can come up with their own model #'s lol


Its sold as Z301c here in UK


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2017)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Can noone No one on this site treat PoundworldPoundland with the respect it deserves?
> 
> It is a capital P


minor corrections


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 14, 2017)

I got an Xbox One S console on Amazon Prime day for 179£ plus 29.99£ for Injustice 2. Now I have both Xbox One and PS4


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2017)

soooo i got fed up of the fact that the Ryos TKL Pro offer only blue as back-lighting, the Ryos TKL FX still does not exist nor the MK FX would fits my needs and i wanted to try different switches (other than Kaihua Kailh or Cherry MX)

her it is :
Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum (back to my second favourite brand after Roccat for peripheral ) all in all the Romer G switch feel great, the ARX dock is more practical than the one found on the G910, since you can place it wherever you want, the TKL format is fixed in my habits so i couldn't take any other keyboard than a TKL form.

the dock and the .... hated blue lighting
 

now i can finally have my all white desktop ... thanks RGB (no matter what hater say about it ... they are wrong, RGB is a awesome trend as long as it enable you to choose the colour you like, they just hate for hating  )


ARX software is not bad either


edit: just the half wrist-rest is a little weird but not really annoying, even for typing.


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 18, 2017)

Time to complete the Budget King's combo : G4560 + RX 560 :

No goodies in the box: just a leaflet and the disk with the drivers. No adapters, no 6-pin connectors . It's the 2GB version, I couldn't reach for the 4GB one. Now let's hit the Superposition benchmark and maybe Catzilla


----------



## Readlight (Jul 18, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> Time to complete the Budget King's combo : G4560 + RX 560 :
> 
> No goodies in the box: just a leaflet and the disk with the drivers. No adapters, no 6-pin connectors . It's the 2GB version, I couldn't reach for the 4GB one. Now let's hit the Superposition benchmark and maybe Catzilla
> 
> ...


Post some benchmarks in games, can you play ea ubisoft games on it?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 22, 2017)

Forgot to post in here..i bought a used 8gb kit few weeks ago,ran memtest and all was good so saved myself £20 on getting new.









I'll be planning on a new matx build some time next month for the other half to step into world of PC gaming.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Forgot to post in here..i bought a used 8gb kit few weeks ago,ran memtest and all was good so saved myself £20 on getting new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm.. Do you have a front-exhaust?
Since you are blowing warm air with the CPU fan to the front in this setup...
Usually you want your CPU fan blowing warm air to the back exhaust fan out of the case.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Hmmm.. Do you have a front-exhaust?
> Since you are blowing the CPU fan to the front in this setup...
> Usually you want your CPU fan blowing warm air to the back exhaust fan out of the case.


actually you can see the flow being front to back .... soooo i suspect the CPU fan is in pull configuration (i hope at last ... )

i did something like that with a Scythe Katana 4 on my 4690K or 6600K during a break between 2 custom loop, mostly because of memory clearance, the result wasn't bad at all


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> soooo i suspect the CPU fan is in pull configuration (i hope at last ... )



Could be but a fan sucking on a CPU cooler isn't doing much cooling to a CPU under load me thinks.....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Could be but a fan sucking on a CPU cooler isn't doing much cooling to a CPU under load me thinks.....


well, i edited my post with a personal experience that prove it working  

specially when the temps is 28-30°c idle and 60ish°c load (for a Katana 4 with 4.3ghz under the foot, it's not bad at all )


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well, i edited my post with a personal experience that prove it working
> 
> specially when the temps is 28-30°c idle and 60ish°c load (for a Katana 4 with 4.3ghz under the foot, it's not bad at all )



IMO it works more effectively if you let at least 1 fan _blow_ through the cooler fins, I think it was designed that way...
To each their own.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> IMO it works more effectively if you let at least 1 fan _blow_ through the cooler fins, I think it was designed that way...
> To each their own.


both work as long as you have a correct flow, the fresh air that come from the fan in the front of the case is usually enough as long as you don't have something hindering it

but it's technically correct that air pushed from a fan is a little cooler than air pulled from it

designed that way... nah not completely, some heatsink have a pull configuration from base, like the Scythe Kozuti

 

i did a HTPC build with it and it worked just as fine as any other topflow 

i ran my H115i in pull configuration for a long time until i switched the SP140 for 2 Tt Riing 140, temp differences? not that much... 

little addition, i just noticed i won an auction ... that i forgot ...

Odroid C2 + HiFi module ... for .... 5chf (+7chf shipping) instead of 83chf new   and that thing is BNIB with an extra 16gb uSD card  "feelgoodman"
 

i think i can resell my Asus Tinkerboard and my Neo U1 .... since that one has the same SOC as my Minix Neo U1 (a Amlogic S905) hum ... maybe not the Neo U1 ... that thing is convenient as a HTPC ...


----------



## lZKoce (Jul 23, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> Odroid C2 + HiFi module ... for .... 5chf (+7chf shipping) instead of 83chf new   and that thing is BNIB with an extra 16gb uSD card  "feelgoodman"
> View attachment 90386 View attachment 90387



So these two small things can play 1080p video on a 1080p TV? I should look around for these buggers  They use power-brick ?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 23, 2017)

Bought 2x Sandisk Ultrafit Drives 128GB for $14 each on Flash Sale from Amazon. Funny thing is they are not being displayed anymore lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 23, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> So these two small things can play 1080p video on a 1080p TV? I should look around for these buggers  They use power-brick ?


afaik 4k capable (the second thing is only a HiFi shield for sound)  it use the same SOC as my Minix Neo U1 i posted a while ago here (which is a ready use solution )

(well my Asus Tinkerboard is also 4K capable but 30fps) if you only need 1080p ... just take a Raspberry Pi 3, it would be cheaper (the Odroid C2 is not 5$ i paid 5$ for it  full price is around 58$ and the HiFi module is 25$~ )
or ... well it's made for tinkering ... if needing a good cheap ready to use solution : Minix Neo U1 (129chf with a basic remote, airmouse/keyboard Neo A2 Lite in option) there is a newer out that run higher than Android 5.1.1 but the Neo U1 is already totally fine and why update a OS if nothing bugs 

NEO U1 specs
*Highlights*

Amlogic Quad-core 64 bit Cortex A53 S905 CPU, Penta-Core Mali-450 GPU (exactly the same as the Odroid C2 )
2GB of DDR3 memory, along with 16GB  eMMC 5.0 flash storage
802.11ac 2 x 2 MIMO Dual-Band Wi-Fi(2.4GHz/5.0GHz), Bluetooth 4.1
3 USB port 1 USB OTG port, Optical SPDIF port and Gigabit Ethernet
Android Lollipop 5.1.1
*Support 4K2K UHD Video Playback, HDMI 2.0*
*Support 4K HEVC Hardware Decoding, Up to 10bit, 4K@60fps*
*HDMI 2.0, up to 4K@60fps, support HDMI-CEC*

tho i am happy ... i didn't recall that the C2 was in a Raspberry Pi B form factor like the tinkerboard .... i can keep my aluminum case  (or not .... it would reduce the resale value ... )

and yes usually you want a powerbrick .... unless your TV has USB port that can deliver 5V and above 2A (the Rpi3 is the less hungry of the 3 i mention followed by the C2 and the Tinkerboard being the most )


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 23, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's right.
> 
> 
> 
> Even so i achieve a pretty nice profit.


not for long from what I've been reading


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> not for long from what I've been reading



Bitcoins actually going up now.

I'd bite my tongue if I were you.  It's about to crest $3000.00 again.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 23, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Hmmm.. Do you have a front-exhaust?
> Since you are blowing warm air with the CPU fan to the front in this setup...
> Usually you want your CPU fan blowing warm air to the back exhaust fan out of the case.





GreiverBlade said:


> actually you can see the flow being front to back .... soooo i suspect the CPU fan is in pull configuration (i hope at last ... )
> 
> i did something like that with a Scythe Katana 4 on my 4690K or 6600K during a break between 2 custom loop, mostly because of memory clearance, the result wasn't bad at all





P4-630 said:


> Could be but a fan sucking on a CPU cooler isn't doing much cooling to a CPU under load me thinks.....





GreiverBlade said:


> well, i edited my post with a personal experience that prove it working
> 
> specially when the temps is 28-30°c idle and 60ish°c load (for a Katana 4 with 4.3ghz under the foot, it's not bad at all )





P4-630 said:


> IMO it works more effectively if you let at least 1 fan _blow_ through the cooler fins, I think it was designed that way...
> To each their own.



The front 2 pushing air and just 1 rear fan pulling air out. Unless ive set the fans wrong but that is how ive set it up as and temp been pretty good for 2 years or so.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 23, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> The front 2 pushing air and just 1 rear fan pulling air out. Unless ive set the fans wrong but that is how ive set it up as and temp been pretty good for 2 years or so.



I think your CPU cooling would be more effective if you turn the heatsink so that the CPU fan will blow air through the fins out to the rear exhaust.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jul 23, 2017)

My Ryzen is finally here. My biggest upgrade yet. Hope this is gonna be a more stable system than my current infrequently bluescreening gutted out pc.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 23, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I think your CPU cooling would be more effective if you turn the heatsink so that the CPU fan will blow air through the fins out to the rear exhaust.


nope ... i proved it, more than 1 time .... let it go now 

temp difference : Zylch

and he's probably bound to do it like that because of memory clearance, just like my Katana 4 (a HR-02 Macho wouldn't have that issue  )


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2017)

This came to me directly from EVGA EU last Friday . Originally i wanted a GTX 1070 or 1080 to replace my old GTX 970 SLI setup cause of i wanted to try out some light 4K and i whas beginning to run out of vram on my GTX 970´s any way, but because of all this mining crap, these cards has been hard to get and prices has gone throw the roof, so i ended up with this you se under here and even throw it a bit more exspensive, it is not that much over the most exspensive GTX 1080 non ti card in my country.

















A size comparison of my old 970 and my new puppy.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 23, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> not for long from what I've been reading



Not worried anymore, i sold the 1060s and 1070 and i didn't even lost a cent but otherwise, i still have the 1080, motherboard, Risers, SSD power supply and CPU, maybe if someone is interested i could sell it or maybe i will use it as back up Machine.

I took this decision because i am getting married in four days an i have to take care of my new wife for a while


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 29, 2017)

So I got this little guy last Friday.  This is a SuperMicro CSE-826 2U 12-Bay Hot swap server chassis.  I had to wait to get it set up until today because I had to order some fans to replace the standard jet engine loud fans with some 80mm noctuas.  This is going in my office in my home, so the jet engine fans that came with it were not going to work.

This particular unit is set up to function as an external SAS expander.  So instead of a motherboard, it has a small "power board" that only really functions to turn the unit on and off, and it has a converter to convert the internal SFF-8087 connectors to external SFF-8088 connectors.  It has two SFF-8088 connectors, but only one is required for the unit to actually function.  The second one can either be connected to the server as well, or(and this is part of the reason I bought it) used to connect the unit to another similar unit in a daisy chain configuration to expand the capacity.

It has dual, redundant, 500w 80+ Platinum power supplies as well.

Ths unit is filled with 10x3TB hard drives, a 4TB drive and a 5TB drive. It has one RAID5 array consisting of 5x3TB WD Red drives, and another RAID5 array consisting of 5x3TB Seagate Constellation drives.  The remaining 5TB and 4TB are just in a JBOD array.  The first RAID 5 array of WD drives is backed up every other day to the second RAID5 array of Seagate drives.  The JBOD array is just used as a mess around space for files I don't really care about.

This is connected by a single SFF-8088 cable to a Highpoint RocketRAID 2722 in my FX-8350 based home server.

Next I'll be replacing the drives with larger capacity ones as the price starts to fall, hoping to fill it with 6 or 8TB drives eventually.  As well as replace the server with a Ryzen build.



 



Edit:  Just in case someone is interested in the speed of the arrays.


----------



## davidm71 (Jul 29, 2017)

Champ said:


> So I had to splurge. Brought my self a 27" Dell G-Sync 1440p monitor, stock 1080 FE and Oculus Rift. Guess this is my own birthday gift to me this year. First Nvidia card since I've had since the 780. They've made great improves all around. Card is really powerful. Parking my freesync monitor for a g sync. Almost unnecessary because the 1080 is whipping 1440p. And I love the Oculus, but it's not great. Image quality could be better. Only so much supersampling can do. Looks good with SS cranked if your rigged can provide the power.




Must hurt now that the price of the Rift dropped $200!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jul 29, 2017)

I don't buy all these at the same time. They are being bought months apart. Starting with the ram at the start of the year. I thought of holding off to save up but I bought the ram straight up then after the ram prices started climbing. I planned to buy the corsair 3200mhz 32GB ram then which was price at $179 usd but ram prices suddenly started climbing up then. Making the 3200mhz ram going around the $200+ range then. That destroyed my plan. In the end I just go with the highest speed and densest ram I can find then because during that time high speed ram prices have not raised making it the logical choice.  News article like this seal the deal for me. Luckily I got it, the price for this specific 3466 kit is crazy now. So much for "low" budget then, but it is bargain now looking back.

I bought the  msi Am4 board when the price was low the cheapest am4 board I can find. This board is tiny! Seems just a  nudge bigger then my current dtx board. Finally pulling the last week  trigger for the ryzen 1700 from the price drop. Yay! Finally can ship to my country without any customs taxes.  This cpu shipped fast. Finally can test out my system out in an open bench. All this part looks so beautiful! Finally I got a "good" pc. Things like this would cost so so much last year. An equivalent like this last year was the intel 5960x pc and ddr4 ecc ram to have density of 32gb for two stick.  I am happy and thankful.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2017)

ordered some backup Omron Romer-G switches .... 

4,99$ for 2 on Aliexpress while on Ebay they are 15$~ for 4 .... depending if it's the right one and not some fake ... might order some more (not that i need them right now but might come in handy if i handle my G410 too roughly, i've read somewhere that theses switches are tricky when removing the keys for cleaning  )
 

15-22 days delivery as usual (well 15 is what seller on Aliexpress got me used to, soooo it's fine   )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 31, 2017)

After long debate i've decided and discussion from a previous thread i've made..Decided i want to try AMD again with Asus ROG Strix RX580 8GB to replace my GTX970. Reason being is its still cheaper than 1070 despite the price hike and i'll probably be upgrading again after 2 years. The GTX970 will be moving into a new build in coming weeks.
Outside Box:




Inside Box:




Next to my EVGA ACX2.0 SC GTX970:




Installed:





GPUZ:


----------



## MagnyCours (Jul 31, 2017)

I felt that the 1070 I had was lacking so i swapped it for this:


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 31, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> After long debate i've decided and discussion from a previous thread i've made..Decided i want to try AMD again with Asus ROG Strix RX580 8GB to replace my GTX970. Reason being is its still cheaper than 1070 despite the price hike and i'll probably be upgrading again after 2 years. The GTX970 will be moving into a new build in coming weeks.
> Outside Box:
> 
> 
> ...



Notice the Default clock of 1360MHz and only a single 8 pin PCIe power plug this is nothing more than a BIOS modded RX480 the default clock for an proper RX580 should be around the 1400~1411MHz and 2100MHz for the RAM and should have either an 8+6 or 8+8 pin PCIe power connections


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 1, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> Notice the Default clock of 1360MHz and only a single 8 pin PCIe power plug this is nothing more than a BIOS modded RX480 the default clock for an proper RX580 should be around the 1400~1411MHz and 2100MHz for the RAM and should have either an 8+6 or 8+8 pin PCIe power connections


The default clock speed for rx580 is 1257mhz and 2000mhz according to main tpu gpu db site. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/2938/radeon-rx-580

Looking at that db aswell a lot of aftermarket version have similar clock speed to the strix.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 3, 2017)

Just bought these, probably getting tomorrow so pics then. I'm just so hyped! 

EVGA GTX970 (yes, SLI with my Gbyte G1 970)
2x CableMod blue LED stripes
Webcam so I can finally stream some crap


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2017)

_*Razer Sabertooth*_



 

*After two years and a few months of intensive abuse i have thought that it was time to buy a new Controller.*
_
_

_*Xbox Elite Wireless Controller *_












_

_


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 8, 2017)

Bought my hubby a 500GB Samsung 850EVO for his beeday  

me good waifu


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2017)

Congratz on ur 500gig evo @remixedcat


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 8, 2017)

Thanks I allready have one in my main rig and my hubby desperatly needed this bc he's running on a 840 from 2012 that's only 120GB and it's acting fucky so.... and his game storage was only a 250GB WD HDD from 2008 .


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 9, 2017)

I got a 840 evo 250gb in my Lenovo ThinkPad E540 laptop works wonders and 850 and 960 evo in my main rig.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 9, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I got a 840 evo 250gb in my Lenovo ThinkPad E540 laptop works wonders and 850 and 960 evo in my main rig.



the SSD upgrade to a Laptop is IMO/IME the absolute Best performance upgrade that can be made for a laptop, short of buying a better laptop. its like night and day. I always get a kick out of watching peoples faces when i Swap their HDD for a SSD in their old laptops.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> _*Razer Sabertooth*_
> 
> View attachment 90790
> 
> ...


good riddance for that p.o.s

i use a Xbone classic ... well the best PC gamepad was the X360 original ... no wonder the XBone and Elite version are still "the only one" worth it.

actually something surprise me ....


Knoxx29 said:


> *After two years and a few months of intensive abuse*]


that's way too long for a Razer product .... did you strike a deal with Razer, to have a product from them that did actually hold that much? (specially with "intensive abuse" since most of their product don't hold more than half their warranty with "normal use" personal experience  ) i ask because i only did find that in the hand of "sponsored" player and reviewer ... (or i guess i am just extra unlucky ... at last that's what i would think ... if i was alone  )

pretty please .... pics in thumbnails  (actually not only you ..... readability FTW  )




as for me ... well couldn't resist ... 219chf, promo price 189chf minus 50% carrier bonus (still keeping a prepaid card ) = 94,50chf ....

if i pass the Snapdragon 430 ( Qualcomm is always synonymy of overheating .... not matter what) that phone is a "instant" success from HMD Global, unibody aluminum (excellent build, with almost invisible plastic part for the top/bottom antennas) ok only 5,2" anmd 720p (tho, seriously who need more than 720p up to 5,5" and 1080p above 5,5 and up to 13" ... ) 2gb RAM and 16gb storage,2gb RAM is not an issue ... actually 3GB and above is non-required for 95% of the phones, some user would scream "but but but when i had 1/2gb RAM it was always used up to 75-80% ... so the RAM was lacking"  well ... true ... but with 3 or 4gb the usage is the same ... Android RAM management is different, and 16gb storage neither is an issue, not with a 128gb uSD ... (up to 256gb nonetheless) and Android N giving the possibility to shift the main storage from internal to SD.

pure stock android no bullshit bloatware or overlay (EMUI was good tho) latest security patch from 1st August 2017 (only the Nexus and Pixel got it at the same time) and bound to get Android O faster than any other manufacturer (aside from Nexus and Pixel ofc ... tho you can bet it will be at the same time)

yep a Nokia 5 (got it last saturday, only 1 in stock and the other weren't listed, plus the Nokia 6 wasn't different enough, appart +0.3",+3mp rear cam, 1080p and 16gb more while keeping the same SOC to warrant 40chf more)

  

HMD Nokia finally did it!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 9, 2017)

@jboydgolfer yeh for most of them it brings them back to life, even a good strong hdd can do that I tried that with a couple of HGST Travelstar 500GB/1TB with 7200rpm and 32mb cache they were replacing shdd's and they kicked ass.


@GreiverBlade nice a new Nokia plz tell how it is, I hoped that when Nokia finally got into the Android game that they might get back to be a good and stable phone with some sort of surprise.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 9, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @GreiverBlade nice a new Nokia plz tell how it is, I hoped that when Nokia finally got into the Android game that they might get back to be a good and stable phone with some sort of surprise.


very agreeable on daily usage, quality build is as i already wrote but i could add it's way higher than what you expect on a handset at 219chf .... my Honor 6X was 249chf and while it had a better SOC/dual camera/bigger screen + FHD/ 1gb RAM and 16gb storage more, it had some downside: the build was not unibody aluminum there was a lot more plastic and the one covering the antennas was not discreet at all (on the N5 you don't even see it unless you put it in full light) the only things that make it feel like a middle range phone (what it is nonetheless) is the Snapdragon SD430 and the HD 5.2 screen (tho 720p on 5.2" is sharp enough but i already submitted my opinion on screen sizes and resolutions  )

good and stable yep ... pure stock Android N with the latest security patch, it heat a bit during charging and sometime gets quite warm on heavy tasks but it's Qualcomm's fault and not HMD  although ultra smooth and snappy in daily operation i have yet to find any stuttering or lag ( the 2gb RAM is not really a cons) and from what i saw Nokia's handset line will get updates almost like the Nexus and Pixel's line from google, call quality is good enough if not excellent, signal reception is good too (i live in a mountain area)

like what? a review (on a french site that i slightly hate) labeled the Nokia 5 as "meh and bland" while i qualify it of "pure beauty" for it's flawless design, one cons they've put was about the fingerprint scanner, that they found slow ... if's less than 0,5sec is slow ... they have brainlag ... nearly all the other scanner have the same delay (my Honor 6X was not slower nor faster) tho the position is a little odd for me .... i, for long, preferred the back scanner that you mainly use with the index (nope not the positioning from the Galaxy S8 .... that one is unpractical ... ) but i got used pretty quick for the Nokia 5 (bottom front, home button with Scanner ) in addition i have to say that i am happy to finally get a phone that does not have onscreen navbar  


i wanted Nokia back and HMD did a good job

actually line is seen as: Nokia 3 Nokia 5 Nokia 6 for the low-mid, mid and high-mid range  (the Nokia 3 use a MTK SOC and will get updates a little later than the 5 and 6), 

to come: Nokia 2 (with a Qualcomm SOC) and Nokia 8 
previously the Nokia 9, with a SD 835, they renamed it to 8 because it will probably be the 1st phone to get Android 8.0.0 right out of the box, if it's around 500€ as rumored ... it's quite good ... it has the same specs of many flagship that cost 900+, overpriced crap tho .... most of the time .... you know, Samsung or Apple. (i only hate some brand for their pricing, they have nothing to back up the overprice but fans still follow them blindly ... when some other brand do better than that and are reasonably priced )

edit: does not have USB-C can be a cons (not really .... Micro USB is a little more practical nowadays ... with one micro USB cable you cover almost all your devices, no phone use the 3.0 less the 3.1 version and even Micro USB can be reversible, tho the Nokia 8 will have USB-C )

also that's the 1st time i can say "the manufacturer description is true" 
https://www.nokia.com/en_int/phones/nokia-5
usually you feel them over exaggerating the quality and features of their product but in the N5 case it's astonishing how much true it is (funny point ... i am an ex ice hockey player ... i played for 13yrs in my hometown local team ... and the product page has a lot of hockey related pics  )

also i want to add, the only letdown of that handset is the handsfree kit ... it's utterly pathetic but no real issues as i have a sport wireless handsfree kit, and the sound is great with BT or the onboard speaker, last but not least, the screen as an excellent readability in direct sunlight.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 10, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> that's way too long for a Razer product .... did you strike a deal with Razer, to have a product from them that did actually hold that much?



I guess i am too lucky, that Razer Controller didn't have a good time in my hands.



GreiverBlade said:


> or i guess i am just extra unlucky .



Probably.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Probably.


probably not ... rather  ... you are just the 3rd person i heard/read that had no issue with a p.o.s product from that p.o.s brand ... (well yours did still fails something .... : the price  ) 

don't quote only a part  quote the whole truth :


GreiverBlade said:


> (or i guess i am just extra unlucky ... *at last that's what i would think ... if i was alone*  )





except one Boomslang, Diamondback and a Copperhead no Razer peripheral did hold more than half it's warranty (actually their 3 first product were good ... and then : down the drain )

self quoting ... 


GreiverBlade said:


> ( Naga: 2 RMA in 6 month, Lycosa: 1 RMA second time didn't even bother to RMA it ... i switched brand to Roccat, oh, and a Razer Electra headset: no RMA but the foam pad linking the earcup to the frame disintegrated themselves ....)
> 
> for me Razer rhyme with "never again"



i can also add a mousepad : Destructor .... adequately named since it self destructed (surface falling apart and not user fault ... since with the same setup and a Roccat Siru, no issues in years, same with my Alumic )

ah i can add another to the 3 mouses that were good from Razer: a mouse bungee.... obviously Razer wouldn't fail that .... it's too simple to make (tho they still overpriced it and it has no extra compared to what other brand do)

WD Element 1TB for 30$? bnib? not a bad deal... and got a 10,000mAh 36Wh powerbank for 20~ 
   

yep the best ever ... although .... i would gladly upgrade it to a Elite .... but i wait on promotion  (tho its totally worth the 125~ chf  my retailer ask)


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 11, 2017)

Something for my special girls rig that already is rocking a Xeon E3-1225v3, MSI Z97i Gaming-AC, Mushkin Redline 16gb 2400mhz, 2xWD SE 500gb:



 

Sadly the SC version wasn't in stock, it's gonna replace her KFA2 GTX 960 2GB she uses now hooked up to her HP 24inch IPS 60hz.


----------



## r9 (Aug 11, 2017)

lZKoce said:


> Time to complete the Budget King's combo : G4560 + RX 560 :
> 
> No goodies in the box: just a leaflet and the disk with the drivers. No adapters, no 6-pin connectors . It's the 2GB version, I couldn't reach for the 4GB one. Now let's hit the Superposition benchmark and maybe Catzilla
> 
> ...


I don't think that 4GB would make any difference in the resolution and detail setting you will be using this card.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Aug 12, 2017)

My latest purchases.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 12, 2017)

These ain't the best pics I know that, but I didn't have a cable for my iphone so had to transfer them over fb 

It's nice to see this small card ships with a zero fan idling mode now in the start EVGA didn't make that.




The card only thing that's disappointing is no backplate but still looks nice and has a black pcb at least 

















I am thinking about making flashing it to the SC version or maybe just make a custom profile on my special girls pc so she can have the speed dump it gives even I doubt that 1607mhz vs 1506 on the core makes a huge difference


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2017)

ordered yesterday received this morning (Saturday)

Ravpower 30W dual turbo charger
dual USB A port (blue light) Quick Charge 3.0 & iSmart 2.0  
range: 5V / 2.4A, 9V / 2A, 12V / 2A
28chf
   

now i can charge my Nokia 5 (in QC3.0) and Sony Smartwatch 3 at the same time  (or my Xtorm Fuel Bank 4X )

funny thing ... the Odroid-C2 can use either micro USB or a standard jack for power .... i've found that in my drawer (it's a powerbrick i have since years ... it was for a Palm Tungsten E) exactly the right specification for the device  (tested)
 
now i can remove the jumper that switch the micro "USB" from power to "Host"


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 12, 2017)

Looks like this EVGA GTX 1060 6GB doesn't love the 100% power limit doing Unigine's Superpostion benchmark the core clock is all over the place but averages out better at 116% power limit and gives a better score.

Stock clocks at 100% power limit the GPU boot clocks jumps from 1683 to 1873mhz a lot and don't wanna settle down:




with the power limit raised to 116% and at stock speeds it actually settles down at around 1823mhz and delivers a higher score:





Same story if I clock the card from 1506/2002mhz to the clocks of the SC version that's 1607/2002mhz.

Jumping from 1734 to 1974mhz a lot more than I feel like it should:


 

SC clocks with power limit at 116% it's more stable at 1898mhz even it starts out at 1974mhz:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2017)

seriously ... can't the pics be in thumbnail  pretty please ... clicking for full size (or even resized) is a little more practical than having them directly in full size for readability (and not taking the whole screen with just a few pics  )


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 12, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> seriously ... can't the pics be in thumbnail  pretty please ... clicking for full size (or even resized) is a little more practical than having them directly in full size for readability (and not taking the whole screen with just a few pics  )



oh didn't realize ur screen resolution was stock in 2010 xD I will try to remember that when pics gets above 768p


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> oh didn't realize ur screen resolution was stock in 2010 xD I will try to remember that when pics gets above 768p


pffffff .... i didn't meant 1 pics used the whole screen, but a flood of them make the post annoying 



GreiverBlade said:


> (*and not taking the whole screen with just a few pics  )*


see


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 14, 2017)

Not home yet but i forked out for some Corsair ML140 pros in white


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 14, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> Looks like this EVGA GTX 1060 6GB doesn't love the 100% power limit doing Unigine's Superpostion benchmark the core clock is all over the place but averages out better at 116% power limit and gives a better score.
> 
> Stock clocks at 100% power limit the GPU boot clocks jumps from 1683 to 1873mhz a lot and don't wanna settle down:
> View attachment 91011
> ...



Mess with the frequency/voltage curve and you can make it pretty much 100% stable. My 1060 runs at 2139 mhz constantly and that's with a blower cooler. The stock curve is seriously underwhelming , these chips can hold on to much higher clocks.
Also give it a +500 on the memory , pretty much all 1060 reach 9Gbps no problem.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 14, 2017)

@Vya Domus 

I started getting a limit flashing with msi afterburner overlay in fallout 4 but I never got this during futuremark superposition doe or with me gtx 1070


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 14, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @Vya Domus
> 
> I started getting a limit flashing with msi afterburner overlay



Hmm , never seen anything like that , maybe it is some kind of feature on afterbuner to notify you when the card hits certain power/temp/load limits ?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 17, 2017)

Just a few little bits here and there, got sick of having to get behind the speakers to cange from one reciever to the other and there was all the wire too.

So got 2 little boxes and connected each AV to each so now i just swap the plugs over for which AMP\AV i want to use.  I do really Like my Marantz but it don't have the Cannoli's that my NAD has, so now it's just unplug from one box and plug in tot he other and done.


----------



## GeoDragon (Aug 17, 2017)

Just ordered parts for a new PC build. MB and SSD came in yesterday, and the rest should be in today:

Crucial MX300 525GB SATA 2.5 Inch Internal Solid State Drive
GIGABYTE GA-AB350M-D3H AMD Ryzen AM4 B350
[URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017WSP5W0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1']G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB[/URL]
[URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017WSP5W0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015YEI8JG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1']Corsair RMx Series, RM850x, 850W, Fully Modular Power Supply, 80+ Gold Certified[/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017WSP5W0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015YEI8JG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XYFFQK3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1']DEEPCOOL Gamer Storm CAPTAIN 120EX[/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017WSP5W0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015YEI8JG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XYFFQK3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X3W9NGG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1']AMD Ryzen 7 1700X Processor[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]
[URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017WSP5W0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015YEI8JG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XYFFQK3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X3W9NGG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZPURD9Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1']APEVIA X-QPACK3-WHT Micro ATX Cube Gaming/HTPC Case[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]

Got video card free
EVGA GeForce GTX 1070
[URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B017WSP5W0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015YEI8JG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XYFFQK3/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06X3W9NGG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00ZPURD9Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1'][URL='https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Founders-Graphics-08G-P4-6170-KR/dp/B01GLRX81I/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1502973484&sr=8-16&keywords=EVGA+GTX+1070'] [/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 18, 2017)

Which one has the 3820 in it and which one has the 3930k?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2017)

the 3820 is on the left and the 3930K is on the right


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 18, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> the 3820 is on the left and the 3930K is on the right


Actually, the board on the right is the one I got from @Norton but, at this point I had already swapped the CPUs. The 3930k is actually in the board on the left and the 3820 is in the board on the right.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2017)

Well I was close wasn't I


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 18, 2017)

I thought it was this one and not that one.  I was close.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 18, 2017)

So, the 3930k runs hot and pulls over 100w more off the wall at stock than the 3820 so, I'm thinking about going to the store and picking up a H100i to cool it since I know it can fit inside my Antec 1200.

Edit: It was so hungry because it was trying to apply my 3820 overclock to the 3930k with auto voltage which was 4.4Ghz on all cores. At least I know it works.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 18, 2017)

Another 4TB for the server, though I'm gaining only 2TB in capacity as I'll be removing a dying 2TB drive at the same time.







Older model, used 2 years, HDN724040ALE640 (64MB)





Newer model, HDN726040ALE614 (128MB)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 18, 2017)

This bad boy along with two 8GB sticks of ballistix 1600 CL8 1.35v DDR3. 
Clock to 4400MHz 1.38v / 2133 9-9-9-27 1T 1.512v easily.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 20, 2017)

Anker Powercore 20000mAh battery pack... you can never have enough of those specially in Flori.... uhh West Virginia where the weather and power is wonky.


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2017)

Picked up one of these from Amazon






Works great- easier than using a screwdriver on the power switch pins 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01FM62DTC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## AsRock (Aug 22, 2017)

Could of just used a case switch to do the same thing, or a simple micro switch from a old mouse even.


----------



## Norton (Aug 22, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Could of just used a case switch to do the same thing, or a simple micro switch from a old mouse even.


Sure I could but this was $8 and comes with power, reset, power & HDD leds along with a 6' molded cord.

I have a system running on top of my file cabinet atm and the power switch is sitting on my desk


----------



## AsRock (Aug 22, 2017)

Ok could of done it with a broken RGB mouse .


----------



## Kanan (Aug 22, 2017)

Got a new used GPU from a friend a few days ago:




Comparison with the old one, a 780 Ti DCU II:




Doing great so far, my PC was getting a bit slow lately, so this one should help for a while.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 23, 2017)

Belkin cigarette-lighter power unit with four 2.4a ports. Feels well constructed. It is replacing a year-old no-name unit that recently started to "whine" (cap?). Could mail the old one to bigclive for a tear down video...






Also picked up some related devices for my divided family:


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 23, 2017)

Blekkkin noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 25, 2017)

Latest purchases:

Oculus Rift Pack + Samsung Mono Laser printer


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 28, 2017)

Finished my partners Ryzen 5 build 2 weeks ago.
Parts:




Case:




I did struggle to grab the box which contains the screws though as i had no idea how you removed the HDD tray lol..figured it out eventually.




Complete:




Future plans..add another HDD,change front fans for quieter and white LED fans.
I have also decided to give my Samsung monitor aswell for her to use instead of a giant 42" TV which made web browsing experience terrible.
So i got myself another Samsung C27F591 27 curved monitor 1080p, which oc to 72hz with freesync enabled  to pair with my RX580 and tidied my desk setup to just PC only and moved my MGSV PS4 downstairs next to the Xbone.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 28, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> Finished my partners Ryzen 5 build 2 weeks ago.
> Parts:
> 
> 
> ...



Uhmm... I see 3 of the same photos in your post...


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 28, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Uhmm... I see 3 of the same photos in your post...


Fixed haha..stupid photobucket not responding to my ctrl+C.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 28, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> Actually, the board on the right is the one I got from @Norton but, at this point I had already swapped the CPUs. The 3930k is actually in the board on the left and the 3820 is in the board on the right.



@Aquinus.... oh goodness - is that my old board and cpu?  Love how it travels well!  If it is, it may have DIMM slot issues - I had to switch to 2 x 8GB slots as I think DIMM 1 may be corrupted or the socket has a bent pin..... It once suffererd a minor water cooling leak..... whoopsy


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 28, 2017)

It's not a lot, and it's at home, but my 21.6 died, and replaced it with this 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008TYDEJS/?tag=tec06d-20



Considering some of the issues we'd had lately, I'm pleased with the 3-year advance exchange warranty.


----------



## Norton (Aug 28, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> @Aquinus.... oh goodness - is that my old board and cpu?  Love how it travels well!  If it is, it may have DIMM slot issues - I had to switch to 2 x 8GB slots as I think DIMM 1 may be corrupted or the socket has a bent pin..... It once suffererd a minor water cooling leak..... whoopsy


Your old board is still running in my crunching farm 

Yours is the P9X79 Pro and it's not for sale... Will be given to another Team member when the time comes 

The P9X79 Deluxe that @Aquinus picked up from me was purchased last year from another TPU member


----------



## r9 (Aug 28, 2017)

Norton said:


> Sure I could but this was $8 and comes with power, reset, power & HDD leds along with a 6' molded cord.
> 
> I have a system running on top of my file cabinet atm and the power switch is sitting on my desk


Looks like pressing it might launch a nuke .


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 28, 2017)

r9 said:


> Looks like pressing it might launch a nuke .



If that's the case, kim jong un would be all over it....


----------



## Jetster (Aug 28, 2017)

New toy


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 28, 2017)

Feels great so far!


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 29, 2017)

@Vayra86  I have the one down from you in the form of the G402 Hyperion Fury bleeding great mouse


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 29, 2017)

the54thvoid said:


> @Aquinus.... oh goodness - is that my old board and cpu?  Love how it travels well!  If it is, it may have DIMM slot issues - I had to switch to 2 x 8GB slots as I think DIMM 1 may be corrupted or the socket has a bent pin..... It once suffererd a minor water cooling leak..... whoopsy


As Norton said, it wasn't the Pro but, there was a bent pin near the edge of the socket that I took a needle to to repair (to the best of my ability,) but nothing seems to be malfunctioning with it. At first I only really wanted the 3930k because, who doesn't want a 6c/12t CPU but, for the price I figured I would grab the board too since worst case situation is that my board fails and I need a replacement. At best, I want to find something to do with the 3820 and I need a board for that. 

Edit: These sockets are most definitely fragile though. They require a little bit of TLC and patience but, once the CPU is mounted and latched down, it's tough as a rock.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Jetster (Aug 30, 2017)

Seagate 2Tb  USB C + Micro SD reader  portable drive


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 30, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Seagate 2Tb  USB C + Micro SD reader  portable drive


Is this for a drone?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 30, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Is this for a drone?



They sell it advertised for drone use (to download your micro SD too)

Nice rubber exterior


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 31, 2017)

Ewwww Seagate plurk


----------



## Divide Overflow (Sep 5, 2017)

Am I pleased and excited about my new replacement PSU?  Yes, yes I am.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 5, 2017)

nice 10/10 jonny Guru


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 5, 2017)

bluetooth keyboard for the tablet I managed to save, however the screen is acting up so it's being a little nuc of sorts and I got an HDMI adapter.... 

it's one of those cheap 1byone or whatever off amazon. also has a built in touchpad.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 5, 2017)

Divide Overflow said:


> Am I pleased and excited about my new replacement PSU?  Yes, yes I am.
> 
> View attachment 91764



Nice I see they've upped the warranty period by another 2 years it used to be only a 10yr warranty on them


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 5, 2017)

I kinda fucked up with this purchased, I told the seller what I maximum thought it was worth and he sold it to me 







Spoiler


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 6, 2017)

Finally, no more dual core in my gaming rig.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 6, 2017)

@9700 Pro Eyyyy~~~ another i5-7600K owner =D


----------



## R00kie (Sep 6, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> I kinda fucked up with this purchased, I told the seller what I maximum thought it was worth and he sold it to me
> 
> View attachment 91772
> 
> ...


And , how much was it?


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 6, 2017)

About £562/$728/€612 if it sounds expensive is bcs we pay 25% tax on everything we buy from food to electronics.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 6, 2017)

Thats nothing, we have new 1080's going around for that price.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 6, 2017)

Zotac's offering are still currently king in affordability for those who want to get a decent Nvidia GTX 10 Series GPU for less.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2017)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> Zotac's offering are still currently king in affordability for those who want to get a decent Nvidia GTX 10 Series GPU for less.



Well....Go for it!
Sell your 970!


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 6, 2017)

I got 300 euros from my 2x 970s. 

Now kickin' with my friends' GPU for some time, but at least no CPU bottlenecks like last time (Pentium G4560)


----------



## R00kie (Sep 6, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> I got 300 euros from my 2x 970s.
> 
> Now kickin' with my friends' GPU for some time, but at least no CPU bottlenecks like last time (Pentium G4560)


Sold both of mine for 420 GBP last year, just before 1080 came out, pretty much got my money back.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 6, 2017)

wow ... 300€ and 420£ for 2 970 ... that's cracking cheap  300 is the base price for 1(one) second hand 970 where i am  (well at last that's what the dreamer think they could sell it ...) 
honestly ... it should be 120 per piece 



gdallsk said:


> Sold both of mine for 420 GBP last year, just before 1080 came out, pretty much got my money back.


a 1080 for almost 420? ... ouch i almost regret my 1070 at 440.44gbp  



puma99dk| said:


> About £562/$728/€612 if it sounds expensive is bcs we pay 25% tax on everything we buy from food to electronics.


your taxes are nothing ... and a 1080 Ti at that price, is cheap  that's the price of a custom model 1070 or a 1080 ... thought i would be sad to have paid that price for a FE (nope they are not highly binned cherry picked chips)  



9700 Pro said:


> Finally, no more dual core in my gaming rig.


wait ... somebody tip-ex'ed the 6 on that 6600K and put a 7 in place  outrageous!


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Sep 6, 2017)

@P4-630 gonna wait for Volta. I'm patient enough since I don't really go more than 1080p or 60fps. With my 970 watercooled, it'll last another 2 more years. XD


----------



## R00kie (Sep 6, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> a 1080 for almost 420?


Both 970’s for 420, they were 289 when I bought them new. I still had to add some extra dough to get the 1080, Founder's edition and all.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 12, 2017)

Left my home to avoid Irma early Saturday morning. Several hours later I receive notification that FedEx delivered a package at my house.

Got back Monday afternoon, package was in good condition.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 12, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Both 970’s for 420, they were 289 when I bought them new. I still had to add some extra dough to get the 1080, Founder's edition and all.


next time do yourself a favour and avoid the FE ...  unless you want to waterco... wait, nope not even for watercooling it's worth to take a card so heavily gimped (they said the FE is "special selection" ... but nothing in it ... really is, the PCB and powerphase is lower than the cheapest custom and the cooler ... unless for a miniITX build ... has no advantage)

unless you absolutely wanted a FE, in which situation ... i can't do anything against 

for fun my 1070 Armor was 20gbp more than your 2 970 resale price, and a 1070 FE was around 50chf more than the armor  (tho that one was the only custom that was cheaper than a FE who was supposed to be 70-
100ish higher than MSRP just because of the "fancy" cooler, funny ... they should be MSRP since the value of the cooler is negated by the PCB layout, in the end. )

ah ... crap my new drawing set from Marco (HB to 8B + charcoal pencil, rolling pouch, sketchbook and glove) is not tech related ...

mmhhh what did i buy recently that is tech related ....

ah yes ...
   

cheap during a promotion .... and they sound really good too ...


----------



## DR4G00N (Sep 12, 2017)

Ryzen 7 1700 & ASRock X370 Taichi for my main rig upgrade. Still need to order up some B-Die for it.

 

Edit: I got some new OC gear a little bit ago too.  LN2 binned i7-4770K & an Z87 OC Formula



(Note: Below was on Dry Ice of course).


----------



## R00kie (Sep 13, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> next time do yourself a favour and avoid the FE


Couldn't wait, had an EVGA SC on pre-order at that time, but the place i bought it from couldn't re-stock it for about a month, and I was using a puny GTX 660 while I was waiting 
TBH, it's not that bad at all, it plays well, and yes, I had it watercooled.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 13, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> Couldn't wait, had an EVGA SC on pre-order at that time, but the place i bought it from couldn't re-stock it for about a month, and I was using a puny GTX 660 while I was waiting
> TBH, it's not that bad at all, it plays well, and yes, I had it watercooled.


well i understand ... a bit (tho ... a EVGA SC wasn't the only choice, and not really the best option over a FE or reverse situation)

no MSI Gaming X/Z available, or anything else? (i just happen to like MSI, since i saw the other brand getting more issues than them ... specially EVGA with the "proper cooling" issue) 
even a MSI Armor model with a EKWB waterblock, not that it would need it if they are like my 1070, would have been better than a FE (they use the same PCB than the Gaming X minus some component, but even a bit diminished they are a league above a FE ) 

i used a R7 240 and a GT730 for month one time  (and even the igp from a A10-7700K) well right now what i would have to use would be either a HD3870 or a 8800 Ultra ... that's about the only cards i could use if my 1070 broke (that will never happen .... but .... "knock on wood" ) orrrrr if i decide to sell it (close to retail price ... Nvidia FTW) and get a Vega 56/64 (almost a 64 judging by my retailer pricing ... well if they have it in stock, that is .... "mining" meh...)


----------



## R00kie (Sep 13, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i understand ... a bit (tho ... a EVGA SC wasn't the only choice, and not really the best option over a FE or reverse situation)
> 
> no MSI Gaming X/Z available, or anything else?



The prices were all over the place when it first released, the custom cards were a lot more expensive than the FE models, and most of those other custom cards weren't fitting my color scheme and  haven't had any waterblocks for them. I stopped buying custom cards just because it takes soo long to make blocks for them, if ever.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 13, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> The prices were all over the place when it first released, the custom cards were a lot more expensive than the FE models, and most of those other custom cards weren't fitting my color scheme and  haven't had any waterblocks for them. I stopped buying custom cards just because it takes soo long to make blocks for them, if ever.


well ... the FE, even cheaper, are not worth it over a custom ... (well at launch price were high and now... they are still high due to some reason) 

as for the waterblock, EKWB had a 1070 Armor compatible, thus Gaming X/Z compatible iirc, within less than a month after launch, color scheme is irrelevant if going water cooling  plus the actual gen does not really need a waterblock for them, i rarely see above 60° during normal load  .... only the FE does (or a EVGA with a thermal pad and heatsink "issue"  )

obviously yes a custom will be pricier than a FE since the AIB did take the FE price as the MSRP a contrario of what Nvidia told (blame on them to have thought of that little trick) after all it's just a reference design, i guess i just got lucky, that at the time, my 1070 Armor did cost 526chf/548usd and was the only custom cheaper than a FE  (or not lucky ... that's actually 100$~ more than a FE global pricing and 169$ more than the MSRP  and that was before the "mining craze" ahah )


----------



## R00kie (Sep 13, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> well ... the FE, even cheaper, are not worth it over a custom ... (well at launch price were high and now... they are still high due to some reason)
> 
> as for the waterblock, EKWB had a 1070 Armor compatible, thus Gaming X/Z compatible iirc, within less than a month after launch, color scheme is irrelevant if going water cooling  plus the actual gen does not really need a waterblock for them, i rarely see above 60° during normal load  .... only the FE does (or a EVGA with a thermal pad and heatsink "issue"  )
> 
> obviously yes a custom will be pricier than a FE since the AIB did take the FE price as the MSRP a contrario of what Nvidia told (blame on them to have thought of that little trick) after all it's just a reference design, i guess i just got lucky, that at the time, my 1070 Armor did cost 526chf/548usd and was the only custom cheaper than a FE  (or not lucky ... that's actually 100$~ more than a FE global pricing and 169$ more than the MSRP  and that was before the "mining craze" ahah )


For this gen of Nvidia cards there is pretty much no reason to go custom, as literally all of them overclock the same way, the power phases don't matter at all. I've had someone that bought a Zotac 1080 AMP! Extreme, and he is still getting the same clocks as me. It is just the cooling that differs, but as soon as you go water, it doesn't matter at all which one you get. My 1080 FE under water never gone above 45c.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 13, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> For this gen of Nvidia cards there is pretty much no reason to go custom, as literally all of them overclock the same way, the power phases don't matter at all. I've had someone that bought a Zotac 1080 AMP! Extreme, and he is still getting the same clocks as me. It is just the cooling that differs, but as soon as you go water, it doesn't matter at all which one you get.


not wrong, indeed (in the case of a watercooling ofc, edit: tho it means upping the price, for me it was not worth it since that would bring the card to the price of a custom, when it was already higher than the one i selected)


----------



## R00kie (Sep 13, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> not wrong, indeed (in the case of a watercooling ofc, edit: tho it means upping the price, for me it was not worth it since that would bring the card to the price of a custom, when it was already higher than the one i selected)


You do increase the resell value for a watercooled card though, as you can sell both the block and the card separately


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 13, 2017)

gdallsk said:


> I've had someone that bought a Zotac 1080 AMP! Extreme, and he is still getting the same clocks as me..


also ... i noticed that since i saw owner of a Gaming X/Z getting the same OC potential as my Armor that cost quite a bit less, now if it had been priced quite higher than a FE and wanted to go custom loop, maybe i would have considered a FE ....
but it would not have been for the reason some invoked when the "FE have binned chips" period was on ... (which was not the case, that was only a placebo effect due to Nvidia announcing them with a premium over the "real" MSRP)



gdallsk said:


> You do increase the resell value for a watercooled card though, as you can sell both the block and the card separately


well .... i bought a R9 290 ref for 150$ i got a Aquacomputer Kryographics Hawaii copper for 65$, i gifted it to a friend when i got a 980 (Poseidon hybrid water air), but i could sell it for nearly 300/350$ on second hand market judging by the prices going on (mining trend does not have only downside ... even if i don't like it  ) meaning a 85/135$ benefice  oh well, friends first, greed second


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2017)

LOL GreiverBlade, we all know by now how much in love you are with your MSI Armor card without a backplate.



I do  my Gaming X though...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 13, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I do  my Gaming X though...


well obviously, it's not a F'ed up Edition, ..... errrrrr i mean Founder Edition 

and since i hindered the thread with non "purchase" related, here goes:

2nd hand Nvidia Shield Tablet with a Roccat Siru as gift .... for ..... *drum roll*  5chf and 9chf shipping .... for the total price i rather like to think i bought the Siru full price and got a Shield Tablet as gift with it .... 
    
good ... in addition it shows my Sony Smartwatch 3 ( 120chf~ even cheaper than the LG G Watch R i had previously ) and my roll pouch i mentioned a load of post above  


i think i know why it was so cheap ....
 
no powerbrick  tho the UK adapter is there ... lucky me  (the tab works i tested it .... same model with the "fire hazard" battery as the second i have at home)


----------



## Disparia (Sep 13, 2017)

Cryorig C7 came in today. Fits an ASRock H110M-STX well.


----------



## Disparia (Sep 22, 2017)

Would have edited my last post, but no option to do so...

USB 3.0 2.5"/3.5" SATA dock, $7.49 after instant-rebate. I didn't have an immediate need for it but couldn't pass up such a handy device.


----------



## ASOT (Sep 22, 2017)

Got this puppy cheap,270X repasted mx-4


----------



## R00kie (Sep 22, 2017)

Just got this in the mail.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 22, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> Would have edited my last post, but no option to do so...
> 
> USB 3.0 2.5"/3.5" SATA dock, $7.49 after instant-rebate. I didn't have an immediate need for it but couldn't pass up such a handy device.



With these docks if the PSU doesn't come with an on/off switch between the wall plug and brick make sure you you unplug it from the wall I had one and left it plugged in all the time and the PSU went Poo after 12 months the caps all went and leaked


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 23, 2017)

Went from this:








To this:








Feelsgoodman
Combination of a Captain 240EX and an upgrade to a TG case.




And for here's for giggles, my PC mustard race shrine.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 25, 2017)

Time for a new mouse.




https://www.hyperxgaming.com/us/mice/pulsefire-fps-gaming-mouse

Would be nice if I could change the red to something else otherwise I'm surprised by how nice the mouse feels in hand. The rubber on the sides is a pleasant touch. Play on words?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 25, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> Went from this:



didnt like the thermaltake? , or just upgraded?i personally went with a horizontal build with that case, one of the easiest builds ive ever done, and that includes $500+ cases. really loved that case.


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 26, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Would be nice if I could change the red to something else



That's the gripe I have with HyperX branded products, the HyperX Alloy at it's price point is a really good mechanical keyboard, but it comes only with red LEDs for backlight. I would get one if only it had at least some single color modes.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 26, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> but it comes only with red LEDs for backlight. I would get one if only it had at least some single color modes.


errr.... that's a single color mode already.... tho i know what you mean, like some cheap Chinese brand or sometime Trust (which is also a cheap Chinese brand ... drat!...) that offer i.e.: red, green, blue options (inferior product is inferior ... if they offered white ... alongside but are only capable of 4 colors .... i would even not consider one ... 4 or 16.5mio? even with the price difference  my G410 was only 20chf more than a Trust GXT 850 )


AND ANOTHER PRAYER TO THE BEST TREND EVER, THE ALMIGHTY RGB! see ... RGB is useful for anyone and neither a plague or a dumb trend  

my Nyth is white, my Kiro is white, my G410 is white, they are RGB: they are superior... and not even more expensive thant similar product without color selection possibility  .... my rig is white .... but not RGB dang i need to change my LED strips and ML fans ... damn they are expensive but not even RGB ... they lied to me


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 26, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> That's the gripe I have with HyperX branded products, the HyperX Alloy at it's price point is a really good mechanical keyboard, but it comes only with red LEDs for backlight. I would get one if only it had at least some single color modes.



 If its Quality + color modes you want ,the Azio MGKRGB has a solid aluminum body, I don't think it comes in any other keys beside Kaith blue(but they have some other great options) , but id recommend you look into Azio if you havent already. I owned a couple ,& they are Really top quality, & their support is replace 1st, ask questions later


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> If its Quality + color modes you want ,the Azio MGKRGB has a solid aluminum body, I don't think it comes in any other keys beside Kaith blue(but they have some other great options) , but id recommend you look into Azio if you havent already. I owned a couple ,& they are Really top quality, & their support is replace 1st, ask questions later


None of their products are available in local stores, I've looked up several Chinese branded mechanical keyboards, none of the few good ones can be purchased here. Other options are Ebay and AliExpress, if you can call them that. Shipping to Baltic states costs,* a lot*.

I hate having to wait 4-12 weeks before a newly released product is available. Hell, G.Skill memory wasn't available for purchase at all up until Ryzen release, smh. Quite a few good brands simply aren't interested in my money. Or anyone else's for that matter.

Sometimes the only reasonable way to get good hardware is to purchase stuff while abroad.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 26, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> Baltic states costs,* a lot*.



 Sorry to hear that.Azio is afaik a california based company, so us shipping would sadly apply


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Sorry to hear that.


No worries. I just learned to live with it. When something I want finally does appear on the virtual shelves, it just makes it more satisfying when you finally get it. 

Speaking of which...





Here's what I've been saving for months now. This came with free Acronis True Image 2010 license, the key isn't upgradable but the old version works fine. At some point I am planning on an all SSD system, it's quiet enough already, but I want almost dead silence. The HDD is one of the loudest things ATM combined with GPU fans.

Now if only I could find a used GTX 970 for 150 euros. They were being sold for that much some time after 10-series launch. But right now the used market is completely dry, like Gordon Ramsey kinda dry.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 26, 2017)

EntropyZ said:


> No worries. I just learned to live with it. When something I want finally does appear on the virtual shelves, it just makes it more satisfying when you finally get it.
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> ...



Where exactly are you? what country?


----------



## EntropyZ (Sep 26, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Where exactly are you?  neewhat country?


Lithuania. Gotta love the prices on some stuff. The tax for purchases is 21% if I remember correctly. That's why the used market can be really good sometimes, cause a lot of hardware comes at almost half-price if it's in good shape.

SSD and RAM prices have skyrocketed. I got lucky when I bought mine. Everything else has an insane price or slightly above dollar value.

Considering mechanical keyboards, Cooler Master Masterkeys M really appeals to me, but I have no idea if it's worth over a 100 euros, anyway it's still better anything Corsair has at that price point. Still it's a bit over the budget for me. AULA Wings of Liberty is pretty good keyboard with blue switches I think, but it's not available here. Most of the older TKL keyboards are gone now since they have been discontinued by most of the brands. On a side note, I am not touching anything made by Razer, I keep seeing ads of people selling their products almost brand new out of the box, that's a bad sign if I have ever seen one.

Even though I haven't even tried a mechanical keyboard myself, no way to do that even in stores. I think brown switches are perfect for me. I would pick a keyboard with reds but a lot of people seem to disagree with bottoming those out for a number of reasons, I'm on a membrane keyboard and I always bottom out to get the most out the click, I definitely need some sort of feedback in order to type quickly without errors, especially when I am a touch typer.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 29, 2017)

I think I've found my next tech purchase. Even has BASIC included if anyone remembers how to program in BASIC.









> Included in the box with THEC64® Mini is a 1.5m (5 foot) wired USB classic joystick (with added function keys for game-specific modes), a USB charging cable and an HDMI cable (both 1.2m (4 foot) in length) allowing full compatibility with all modern TVs. Other features include a save game function and pixel filter options such as pixel perfect, CRT and scanline emulation. _Future software updates can also be assured by firmware revisions via USB flash drive._



Source: https://thec64.com/ https://thec64.com/hello-world/


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 29, 2017)

SOON

PU leather Gaming chairs for 350 dollars PLUS. Eat your heart out! I paid 280 for this one - and they cost 1000-1300 EUR when they're new (!!!). Absolutely LOVE this design, you can extend the seating area, and the armrest comes out the back so it doesnt constantly fight with my legs (I tend to cross my legs) desk and seat height. Was a bit of a search but yeah, this will be glorious  Bonus points for the netweave backrest, no sweaty back in summer 

I see now this pic doesn't show the extendable seating area, but Ill follow up with a pic from mine when delivered + user review in here

So, lifehack: go to websites that sell used office equipment, find a nice chair over there for close to zero, that is actually indestructible. I just went and shot for a very high quality one, but offerings over here range all the way down to 50-80 eur for good chairs.

http://www.haworth.com/products/seating/desk-chairs/x99


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 30, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> I think I've found my next tech purchase. Even has BASIC included if anyone remembers how to program in BASIC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do I do!!!
Peek Poke Go Gosub Return!!!

That's what I learned to program on 

Upcoming Game Selection

_
The Commodore 64 Mini is scheduled to launch in early 2018 for $69.99._


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 30, 2017)

I just came back buying my very first sfx power supply the Silverstone SX600-G. Got it on discount with it being the last 2 left. The shopkeeper thought it was the only one left but found another one. He wrote the invoice and I made the fastest electronics purchase ever like buying something from a convenience store. I was very surprised by the speed of sale for an indecisive buyer like me pacing around in the store lol thinking whether to grab the deal.  This box is so SMOL. I could say my current EVGA 500B atx power supply is bigger than the sfx box alone.  The shopkeeper told me that the box is different than the older SX600-G and saying it is still the same power supply inside.

Unboxing picture below. The SFX psu is even as SMOL! That is a golf ball for comparison beside the power supply.  This power supply would be replacing my current EVGA 500B. Would make for a much neater build with its size and it being modular.  Lets see how it is. If it is good I might come back for that last discount piece. I think this Sx600-G is probably a revised model vs the older box judging from my V1.1 label. You can see the old box and older version from JONNYGURU review with his being V1.0.  I wonder what is the change.  I guess Silverstone addresses problems with this one?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2017)

My latest purchases





And this 



Razer diamond back chroma & ornata chroma


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Finally, no more dual core in my gaming rig.


And of course this was the processor's fate. 






Temps dropped about 20C on 4.6GHz.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 30, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> My latest purchases
> 
> View attachment 92603
> 
> ...



The DB was 60 Canadian BNIB on a local buy and sell   and I got the deck for 110 CAN + taxes (did loan the $ from a friend for the keyboard tho.. Had the mouse, seen chroma demos for keyboards and said I need this lol)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 1, 2017)

Monday:
 since i replaced my Roccat Ryos TKL Pro by a Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum, i thought "why not replacing the Nyth and Kiro and test a new one" .... compulsive buying, much? (not replacing them because a failure ... the preceding one were not Razer devices "


that's a good in between the Nyth and Kiro since it has 5 button left side instead of 12 and 2 (well the Kiro has 5 but 2 are on the right and the last one is behind the mousewheel ) since i noticed that in most of the games i play i only used buttons 1 to 5 or 6 at maximum on 12 with the Nyth (though it's a modular one ... i could also do a "6 button" Nyth by replacing the 12 single slot by 6 double slot )

around 60$ with a voucher during a promotion (which place it almost at the initial price of the Kiro and around half the price of the Nyth )


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 1, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> Monday:
> since i replaced my Roccat Ryos TKL Pro by a Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum, i thought "why not replacing the Nyth and Kiro and test a new one" .... compulsive buying, much? (not replacing them because a failure ... the preceding one were not Razer devices "
> View attachment 92630
> 
> ...



Hey! Welcome to the  Protheus club  I'm loving this mouse man, totally gotten used to it, all these buttons are actually functional and not constantly annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 1, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Hey! Welcome to the  Protheus club  I'm loving this mouse man, totally gotten used to it, all these buttons are actually functional and not constantly annoying the hell out of me.


no wonder most review about it place it as "one of the best mouse around" .... primarily what decided me (that and the addition of RGB with the Spectrum over Core )


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 1, 2017)

Just picked up this WD Purple 4TB that will be serving as my Plex drive for now, been running of a WD RED 4TB that I use for other stuff.

 

Of and no more space in my case so I had to put it in one of my Orico USB 3.0 enclosures I just tried to hook up to my USB 3.1 Type A port and the speeds looks alright actually faster than med RED's


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 2, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> Monday:
> since i replaced my Roccat Ryos TKL Pro by a Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum, i thought "why not replacing the Nyth and Kiro and test a new one" .... compulsive buying, much? (not replacing them because a failure ... the preceding one were not Razer devices "
> View attachment 92630
> 
> ...


Still kicking with G400s, "only" 3½yr old. 

Surface looks like that it's seen some use, but still works as new.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 2, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Still kicking with G400s, "only" 3½yr old.
> 
> Surface looks like that it's seen some use, but still works as new.


a friend stepped on my G500 .... the only time a Logitech peripheral died on me ....

i had the G5 prior to it and G9x after it
and then i took a judgement dice roll critical fail : Razer, the best part of my life involving a lot of RMA and screaming after a piece of plastic .... (i should send Razer my therapy's bill /joke )
then i got some Trust (back  ) and Speedlink .... cheap maybe, but the features and resilience were enough for my use (and most people who know my woes with Razer says: "problem lies with the user usage" ... ooohhh yep right ... my answer is always: "if i have the same usage behavior with all brands and only one get serial chronicles failures, then it's the brand and not the user the problem"  )
and then Roccat, to me Roccat is the second best after Logitech, the Ryos TKL Pro felt really good but having only blue leds was a minor letdown, yet enough to make me considere going back to my old love (after all my 2 best non mech keyboard were a Logitech G15, that i still have and still work, unlike my Lycosa who i got almost at the same time, and G19 )
the Nyth and Kiro are RGB capable and the Nyth is plenty above the G600 (more customisation option and a slightly better shape) i had a G602 and the shape was good, so the G502 will be the best choice as a next 

my only grief for Logitech ... is in the Wireless league .... the G903 Chaos Spectrum is awesome ... specially with the Powerplay wireless charging system, but freaking too expensive ... specially not paying 3/4 of my GPU for a mouse and mousepad if the mouse only has 2 button per side  with the G703 it is a tad cheaper but the mouse is lacking even more for me 

on the other hand the Asus ROG Spatha and Roccat Leadr are also fitting if i ever need a good wireless and a bit more less than half the price of the G903 + powerplay but for now : Logitech is back (i keep my Roccat Alumic mousepad .... that thing is indestructible in every ways  )


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> a friend stepped on my G500



Are you sitting on the floor when gaming?.....
You need a proper desk with a chair man!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 2, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Are you sitting on the floor when gaming?.....
> You need a proper desk with a chair man!!!


weird Lan-Party .... i was sleeping in my bag and had my gears between me and the wall (to avoid shady people stealing my stuffz, not the tower tho ... at the time i had a huge and heavy one with a Kensington on it.) and that idiot managed to walk in that little space and step on it 

now i am actually playing on my sofa with 3 2.5cm thick wood plank to put my keyboard and mouse at comfortable level .... before that ... only gamepad was comfortable in "iAmTooLazyToStayAtMyDesk, but i still carried all the gear to be able to laze on my sofa." mode.

next, going for :

either : Couchmaster Basic (88chf)


or Cycon model (139chf but with cable management and USB 3.0 hub)


i think the later model is well worth the 51chf up pricing

the 1440p monitor can wait a bit more


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2017)

My isp is preparing me for 1000/60mbit over coax and sent me this spaceship 



On a side note I will start out with 300/50mbit and will be automatic upgrade to 1000/60mbit when it's possible for no extra charge.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 7, 2017)

1000/60 that's a weird number mines 1000/500Mbps on fiber


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> 1000/60 that's a weird number mines 1000/500Mbps on fiber



This here is over COAX the cobber u get television from so the speed ain't the same as fiber, on fiber I can only get 600/600mbit for over double the price and the isp is shit always fucks up so I am staying here on COAX for now and yes I know what I am talking had fiber for 10yrs the last 3 or so with this isp that the electricity company purchased but they always fucked up on my fiber with that said my current isp should be coming on the fiber at my location next yr if everything goes well so for the same price as the 1000/60mbit I get on COAX I can get 1000/1000mbit on fiber can't wait for that


----------



## Jetster (Oct 7, 2017)

New NAS will be here Monday


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2017)

@Jetster  are that the new twins¿


----------



## Jetster (Oct 7, 2017)

You can look but don't touch


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 8, 2017)

Jetster said:


> New NAS will be here Monday



Couple a sexy girls waiting for the D(ata)


----------



## Jetster (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 10, 2017)

@P4-630 nice to see a laptop in another colour than black or a Macbook.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 11, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @P4-630 nice to see a laptop in another colour than black or a Macbook.



It came with 1x2 and 1x4GB ram sticks so it's not dual channel , I thought I'd buy another 4GB stick but to my likings it's fast enough already with this 6GB ram combo, 2.4GHz i3 7100U and Samsung M.2 SSD, so I won't do that.
6GB ram is enough for browsing/email and streaming so it's perfect the way it is, I really like the laptop.
But I wouldn't expect any different though for a *649* Euros 14" laptop. (with a free wireless Logitech M185 mouse.)


----------



## FireFox (Oct 12, 2017)

Thermal pads.

1.5mm
1.0mm
0.5mm


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 12, 2017)

I bought a license for ITU CompTIA training, does that count?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2017)

Bought a reference GTX 670 from the Finnish OC God Sampsa Kurri 

I hope to get a signatured card. 

Oh, 50eur inc. postages from the GPU.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 14, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> Monday:
> since i replaced my Roccat Ryos TKL Pro by a Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum, i thought "why not replacing the Nyth and Kiro and test a new one" .... compulsive buying, much? (not replacing them because a failure ... the preceding one were not Razer devices "
> View attachment 92630
> 
> ...



 They have wonderful support I bought one a year or two ago for 50 bucks on Newegg , & a couple months ago one of the keys started to stick a little bit ,so I reached out to logitech ...they sent me a brand new one ,no questions asked  so now I have a brand new one sitting on a shelf and I haven't even opened it yet.


----------



## hapkiman (Oct 14, 2017)

This one was hard to come by.  But I got it!


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2017)

hapkiman said:


> This one was hard to come by.  But I got it!


dime a dozen here, is it a cherry picked cpu?


----------



## hapkiman (Oct 14, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> dime a dozen here, is it a cherry picked cpu?




No, but I have been considering delidding and see what it will do (even though temps haven't been bad at all yet).


----------



## khemist (Oct 14, 2017)

Will be keeping my Silverstone strider Gold as a good backup.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 14, 2017)

khemist said:


> Will be keeping my Silverstone strider Gold as a good backup.



I really like that 12 years warranty.
I will be looking at a Seasonic Prime unit as well when I need to replace my Be Quiet! PSU.


----------



## khemist (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah, i've never has a Seasonic before, i've used Silverstone for the last 7 years or so.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2017)

she's a beauty


----------



## ShurikN (Oct 14, 2017)

khemist said:


> Yeah, i've never has a Seasonic before, i've used Silverstone for the last 7 years or so.


Congrats on getting the best PSU on the market.



P4-630 said:


> I really like that 12 years warranty.
> I will be looking at a Seasonic Prime unit as well when I need to replace my Be Quiet! PSU.


Apparently their "FOCUS plus" series is also pretty good.


----------



## khemist (Oct 14, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Congrats on getting the best PSU on the market.
> 
> 
> Apparently their "FOCUS plus" series is also pretty good.



Yeah, well i figured since i wont be buying another for years i'm going to go for one of the best and not save a few pounds and then wish that i did.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 14, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Congrats on getting the best PSU on the market.
> 
> 
> Apparently their "FOCUS plus" series is also pretty good.


i love my M12II from them ... even if only "bronze" it's a real good unit, a little pricey (well it's a tad higher than the InWin Commander III Desert Fox gold i had) but totally worth it


----------



## AsRock (Oct 14, 2017)

khemist said:


> Yeah, well i figured since i wont be buying another for years i'm going to go for one of the best and not save a few pounds and then wish that i did.



Always worth spending a little extra on a PSU, even more so with them not out dating as fast as most pc parts.


Noticed a old classic AV from Yamaha when they used to make them serviceable without taking them apart by just taking the top off and the bottom comes off and sounds awesome as expected, all for $30 with remote.

Had to get it for that much, i actually remember these being in the shops back in the UK when me and a friend used to go visit the HIFI shops back in the day.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 15, 2017)

Bought a GTX670 ref from the Finnish god Sampsa Kurri.

No pics, sorry.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 15, 2017)

RGB fidget spinner and a Lenovo T430  (another lol)

this one has a 1600x900 display vs a 1367x768 and also has dual band wifi...


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 19, 2017)

Snapped up a card I wanted for a long time,
Asus HD 5870 Matrix Platinum Edition.


----------



## khemist (Oct 19, 2017)

Well an update on the Seasonic prime PSU, i'm returning it as it has a ticking noise when the fan is spinning.

It happens all the time in  normal mode and when in hybrid mode it starts when uder load and stops after around 10 minutes of being idle.

I read of another guy who had the same problem and got a replacement with the same issue so i think i will go for another model rather than risk having to return again.

I've uploaded a sound file here - https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8McpMouxO5rS3JfV05RYmc3Z28

I'm sure some people would put up with it maybe on a lesser psu who aren't so fussed about noise but it is very annoying for me and can't be having it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 20, 2017)

These are brilliant (excuse the pun)

LED COB  ( circuit on board )






This one uses 62 watts of power and outputs  about the same amount of light as a traditional 130w bulb. Just solder on a kettle lead and you' re away.

They only cost 4 quid, dont need a driver and has multiple uses in the home and garden. This unit is full spectrum but predominantly blues and reds.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 20, 2017)

Sounds like it needs a good heat sink.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 20, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> dime a dozen here



here in the US they are roughly $4,500 per dozen. Where do You live, i need a ticket



khemist said:


>



Bah Chickka Wah wah.(look at that rear-end  ) sexxy


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 20, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Sounds like it needs a good heat sink.



They do run hot thats correct.



 

This is why i never throw anything away.



 

Its only a 5 minute job


----------



## AsRock (Oct 20, 2017)

Looks like a nice fit size wise, that a sanace fan ?, maybe use thermal control to if the fan fails that it turns off so it don't fry.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 20, 2017)

theres no label on the fan and it could have come out of anything. A lot of people run them with passive heatsinks but in this application the warm air generated is collected for use.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## ASOT (Oct 21, 2017)

New pc


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2017)

ASOT said:


> New pc



To replace your i5 6600K rig?

I assume you'll want to use that new i7 with your 1080ti?

Got a 4K monitor with tha?


----------



## ASOT (Oct 21, 2017)

No replace,adding another pc 

Edit: @P4-630  MSI GTX 1080Ti Trio Trixx will be wanna ty it.. and a 4k panel the main rig gaming
Skylake will be 2nd gmaing pc for lan party us Ryzen too and htpc for living room


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 21, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> To replace your i5 6600K rig?
> 
> I assume you'll want to use that new i7 with your 1080ti?
> 
> Got a 4K monitor with tha?



Why 4K? just go 1440p and be awesome


----------



## MagnyCours (Oct 22, 2017)

Just purchased a very expensive stick of gum and an oddly shaped coffee mug.



 

The coffee has yet to arrive but I'm told it's mostly silicon, so that'll be fun to brew.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 23, 2017)

Though not a purchase, got it as a donate from my stream watcher.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 23, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Though not a purchase, got it as a donate from my stream watcher.


sweet! that's a nice little donation ... from a stream watcher? wow 

stream?


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 26, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> stream



The streaming FIN?


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 28, 2017)

Helped upgrading my dad's rig to a used i5-4570T, brand new AsRock Z87M OC Formula (Rev 2.0), Kingston HyperX Fury Black 2x8GB 1866mhz and a Cooler-Master Hyper 212 Evo and reused his Intel 335 240GB SSD.

 

He used a old Q6600 he had from new, Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3, Mushkin Redline 2x4GB XP2-8000 and 2x1GB other oem ram.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 4, 2017)

Hey, nothing beats free stuff.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 6, 2017)

Case Labs ITX motherboard mount (Mercury S3 version).






Not ready for an ITX project, but wanted to have it around for when I am. It takes Case Labs a few weeks to produce their items after you order.


----------



## emissary42 (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks to Frank & G.SKILL for being awesome


----------



## Jetster (Nov 7, 2017)

Cooler Master MS 120

" Mem-chanical" key board

The name is a little misleading, its a membrane keyboard with clicky switches, Really clicky 

Actually not a bad feel, more testing to be done


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Really clicky



And I try to avoid that....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 9, 2017)

Spoiler: Predator vs Prey











XB241YU replaces S2716DG. I've been a little concerned whether it'll be a good replacement but it's everything I've wanted.

Colors- amazing for a TN, better then my s2716dg already. This monitor comes really well calibrated for a TN. I've been able to achieve better colors and lower banding with just a few clicks in the OSD.

Motion clarity and image sharpness are amazing on a 24" 1440p monitor with 165hz refresh and better overdrive than Dell.

Build quality - better than Dell, this is some heavy and sturdy piece of hardware. Dell was 4+/5, this is 5+/5.

If this isn't the best gaming monitor under $400 then I don't know what is.

Best part is it cost me 1900PLN, Dell S2716DG goes for 2600PLN new, I can sell it and still have enough left to buy a nice heaphone set. Therefore my question, can anyone recommend a lightweight,comfortable gaming heaphones under $100. Don't need to have a mic, just need to be comfortable and light.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 10, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> sweet! that's a nice little donation ... from a stream watcher? wow
> 
> stream?


Yup, the dude who gave me that 980 lives in the same city where I live, so he brought it straight to my front door. Works perfectly fine. 

Before I got that by a total surprise, I bought a reference GTX 670 from the Finnish overclocker legend Sampsa (familiar from Muropaketti and now io-tech), but he had lot of things to do, so I got that card just yesterday. Well, I didn't let it just gather dust on my shelf, so I put it as a PhysX card. 






edit: Flashed a 760 Ti (OEM) bios just for curiousity, same card with different name. Seems to work.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 11, 2017)

Got this for the 4th pc


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 15, 2017)

Got it from my wife as a birthday present a week ago.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 15, 2017)

Rock and roll can never die.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 17, 2017)

Just installed this beast.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 17, 2017)

9700 Pro said:


> Just installed this beast.



B type (reconditioned) from Aquatunning.ch of that one  (34chf)


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2017)

Purchased Today.

I couldn't resist


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Purchased Today.
> 
> I couldn't resist
> 
> View attachment 94092



Nice! But we want photos of the actual hardware....


----------



## FireFox (Nov 17, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Nice! But we want photos of the actual hardware....



Well, you/I have to wait till Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 19, 2017)

Ordered 2x ML120 fans for rad, and bought a set of different things from Internet friend, 240GB SSD + fans + old PS1/PS2 games etc., pics coming when I get them!

edit: Also bought an used SB Z.


----------



## natr0n (Nov 19, 2017)

Got this other day for a future build.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 20, 2017)

natr0n said:


> Got this other day for a future build.



 I got a dark rock a couple years back as an advertising/brand placement/promotion thing from bquiet. The build quality was impressive , theyre really nice coolers ,really nice looking coolers atleast... i never used it, iirc i donated it to someone here on tpu. I hear they perf really well tho.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> we want photos of the actual hardware....



Here:







Here:


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 20, 2017)

I got a LOT of pixels LG 34CB88-P ...and a Powercolor Vega 64 to heat it up (and part of my house)...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2017)

incomming part 1 of 2 : tomorrow morning


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 21, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> incomming part 1 of 2 : tomorrow morning
> View attachment 94163 View attachment 94164


Been gaming on an extra wide mat for about 6 months now, and can't see myself going back to a regular one in the foreseeable future


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 21, 2017)

Does this count?   coming in January to a porch near me 

*AKRacing Aero Gaming Chair*


**edit I don't remember if referral links are allowed, will check the FAQs. if so, and you're interested, mine is under the spoiler 


Spoiler



https://www.massdrop.com/r/DFU44N


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2017)

ShurikN said:


> Been gaming on an extra wide mat for about 6 months now, and can't see myself going back to a regular one in the foreseeable future


looking forward to that one ... i never had a Silverstone mousemate and that one looks gorgeous .... it will probably not replace my Alumic, when i play on my TV but when i will get part 2 and get back to my desk, yep absolutely ...


----------



## Toothless (Nov 22, 2017)

Pulled the trigger. I hope @THE_EGG is proud.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2017)

bloody hell, that thing is huuuuuuuge and the build quality is astounding for the price 

modified my Sofa'desk layout for testing it ... hyper comfortable, altho a good 2 centimeter longer and 4-5cm wider than the wood plank i use, normally i put 3 of them piled as a riser now i have 2 of them flat, my G502 had some control issues in the beginning but it was just a matter of changing the surface in LGS from hard pad to cloth pad 

it's the cheapest of all 


 

     

but damn sure it looks gorgeous and worth more than his price


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 23, 2017)

mine have been a Lenovo T430 and  more battery packs and a new battery for my toshiba laptop.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2017)

Got tired of having 4k monitors at work but not at home. 




Edit: It's beautiful... I wish I had a video card that could reasonably drive two of them. 
Edit 2: The more I use this one, the more I want to ditch the other two Dells and just run two of these, even if the second has to run at 30Hz because I'm not getting a GPU right now, they're too damn expensive. Justifying it to the wife could prove tricky though.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2017)

Purchased today.

It was time to replace my 7 year old Brother.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## blacktruckryder (Nov 26, 2017)

Recently picked up the Vega 64 and had to get the ssd because of a failure.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2017)

Crap Daddy said:


> Rock and roll can never die.



You inspired me


----------



## flmatter (Nov 27, 2017)

New acer Helios 300 predator laptop   arrived today.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 27, 2017)

flmatter said:


> New acer Helios 300 predator laptop   arrived today.


That must have been a serious invoice....


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2017)

Well, apparently Power supply died this morning after I headed out to work, so I'm scrambling trying to find a replacement... can't find my model (Corsair Enthusiast TX750) on Amazon, looking to see what else might do that's affordable...
Modular 750 is out of stock 



Spoiler



**edit ok, need a rush decision, so help from the guys. I managed to get Amazon to behave, and they have a non-modular (which is fine)750 (model 2017??!!) here, and a 650 Modular here.  I don't expect I'll be able to steal a 290 Sapphire from anyone before I do a full upgrade, so all I really want is one that will hold me up now. I'll probably donate mine when I upgrade to my daughter, so it will be an all new box in the next couple of years: no need to worry about future proofing.

I always heard the modulars were worse for power consumption and delivery, due to an additional connection in the circuit. Not sure if that still holds true. Also, what the heck is the deal with the 750 marked "2017"? Are power supplies like cars and they release the next year's models 3 months in advance?

Ok short question, which P/S??!!  thanks!!


tagging some active builders, hoping for quick input. gotta get this ordered for friday delivery!

@GreiverBlade, @P4-630 , @Knoxx29 , @jboydgolfer , @Sasqui @rtwjunkie


Ok, pulled the trigger on the 2017 model, which has the 5 year warranty. Will take a shot when it arrives. Now just gotta steal the P/S out of Her computer for two days, and hope she doesn't notice


----------



## Jetster (Nov 29, 2017)

It's not mine but my daughter boyfriend brought it over


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2017)

ordered, eta: friday morning, hopefully 



Medion ERAZER X58222, 31.5", schwarz1 Pièces 
CHF  299.00


Couchmaster Cycon schwarz1 Pièces
CHF  179.00
pics will obviously follow once set up


----------



## flmatter (Nov 30, 2017)

I am sure you can use the couchmaster for the bed as well.    I see many lazy days in bed if I had that.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2017)

flmatter said:


> I am sure you can use the couchmaster for the bed as well.    I see many lazy days in bed if I had that.


yep, just need to put it near the bed head (and wall) to have something to lean on


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2017)

New fans for my radiator.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 30, 2017)

Well, that should, but probably won't, teach me to react in panic. I wanted to make sure I had the power supply for this weekend, even tho Hers has the same model, and She's not using it these days. I got home, dismantled mine and hers, cleaedn out the dust, and swapped the supplies. Got everything put back together, all the cables connected necessary to use it, and slapped the screws and sides back on. 

"Plug it in, plug it in"!. Pusha de button, no getta de power..... hmmmm.... turn the p/s switch off and on, push the button, nothing.... ok, wonder if the spot on the UPS has failed. Pull it out, plug it directly to the wall, "Ta-Da"!!  ok.. so wtf with the UPS?

I turn the UPS off and back on, plug the PC back in, still nothing. Well crap. Now I've got a blown motherboard. Visions of moving everything to Hers, because we simply can't afford to replace my PC right now, nightmare when she wants to use Hers, maybe setup a dual boot somehow for her tax software....GAAAAHHHH!!!  slump on my butt in the office. hmm.... what's that extra symbol on my UPS? Why is the flipping Green Mode enabled on my UPS?! Sonnava!!!!!

Disable Green Mode on UPS, push the button, computer works. Well, I guess now I've got a P/S for when I get the money for a replacement gaming pc...I think I'll go ahead and move everything to the Lian Li box I got from @gvblake22 (before he wandered into a new home, and lost our address  ). I haven't even opened the case from when I got it 2 years ago, so it will be a fun unveiling. I'll have to see if the last bits he left undone are easy to finish off for a noob, or if I'll just let them go as is. 

Like I said. That oughta teach me....... but it won't


----------



## Jetster (Nov 30, 2017)

*Firecuda*


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 30, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Firecuda


...or Filecuda? I don't know if I want my files on fire.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Sasqui (Dec 1, 2017)

blacktruckryder said:


> Recently picked up the Vega 64 and had to get the ssd because of a failure.View attachment 94287



I got the exact same card 2 weeks ago.  How are you liking it?



Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 94430 View attachment 94431



Awesome things come in small packages


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 1, 2017)

Received these last week to finish off my updated rig to AMD.




Had my Vega64 for few months but i can't remember if i posted photo..


----------



## natr0n (Dec 1, 2017)

MX300 525GB came just now. 488GB actual size.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 4, 2017)

A bought a few things lately (most of them on black Friday) :
4K HDR TV LG 49SJ810
Edifier 2000RB 2.0 Desktop Speakers
Microlab Solo 6C 2.0 Desktop Speakers(using them with one of my 4k TV's)
ASUS Xonar DGX 5.1 Sound card
Huawei Watch 2 Smartwatch


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 4, 2017)

and here they are .... damned be the post ... ordered Thursday confirmed to be sent the same day in priority-signature, which should normally be delivered the next day: Friday, but at 10:20 the tracking did show "at the dispatch center" so, i expected it for saturday, but noooo .... got it this morning (Monday)
tracking was showing 16.8kg in total ... felt wayyyyy much lighter, luckily as i have no cars and the post office is quite far from my house (but a friendly neighbor offered me to drive me home  )
 


oh well ... 1440p 60hz (shown to be OC'able to 72-5hz) 31,5" IPS metal stand (sturdy) metal back panel/bezel only a thin part circling the bezel is made of plastic and some part on the back .... for 299chf? what the hell, are all the other brand taking us for fools?

Medion Erazer X58222 (MD 22322) tho in game i notice barely nothing between 1080p and 1440p (comparing to my previous 32" Toshiba TV) except it's a little more fluid (14ms vs 8ms  GTG, i still need to check overdrive mode at 5ms  )  tho nonetheless halving my FPS in Destiny 2 (but still 70~ fps instead of 140~ which is acceptable )
    



Cycon Couchmaster:
 

comfy tho my Silverstone RVP01 is just as large as the board ... hiding the 2 hole for the cable and the 4th USB 3.0 port under  (not a big issue tho )


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2017)

More AMD Vega 64 GPU porn:

I'm loving this thing, finally got back into Tomb Raider (2013) and never seen such eye candy, will post screen pics sometime soon


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 4, 2017)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh well ... *1440p* 60hz (shown to be OC'able to 72-5hz) 31,5" IPS metal stand (sturdy) metal back panel/bezel



Finally 1440p!! About time!! 

Also enjoy that extra desktop real estate!!


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2017)

I'd love to post some pictures but I'm too poor for hardware upgrades!!  

Loving all the pictures of the hardware tho...  Loving that Z170M OCF board....  Can't find one for looking!!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


>



I was going to nab one of the BF/CM deals on that, but really want something I can fit some radiators in on top.  So, I went with this:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147232  ($29.99 A/R when I bought it)


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


>



What hardware will you put in it?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> What hardware will you put in it?



For now it's going to sit. Not sure what to do with it yet


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2017)

Jetster said:


> For now it's going to sit. Not sure what to do with it yet



LOL... I have the same deals sitting in a box at home


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2017)

Well every time I need a quality case at a good price there not on sale. I end up buying some POS I hate building


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 4, 2017)

@Jetster , sell that CM case lol!! 
If there's anyone interested then...

Buy yourself a nice Lian Li or alike.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 4, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> @Jetster , sell that CM case lol!!
> If there's anyone interested then...
> 
> Buy yourself a nice Lian Li or alike.



I still use a Corsair 550D Would love to buy a new Lian Li, almost did, just don't need it


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 5, 2017)

Some upgrade in the sound department for me. Or what can a 100 quid get you as a soundbar. It has a remote too. Port selection is fine. Cable was expensive, dunno what it does, but it was 3 times the regular price for optical, so it must be doing something


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 5, 2017)

My latest project, a TT900 Supercase w/paint and USB-3 mod 

    

I will be adding Red LED's as soon they get here, so that will brighten up the inside a little, because with the smoked 5mm tempered glass installed, it's a wee bite dark in there


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 5, 2017)

bonehead123 said:


> My latest project, a TT900 Supercase w/paint and USB-3 mod
> 
> View attachment 94514 View attachment 94515 View attachment 94516 View attachment 94517 View attachment 94518
> 
> I will be adding Red LED's as soon they get here, so that will brighten up the inside a little, because with the smoked 5mm tempered glass installed, it's a wee bite dark in there



Nothing like having some room to work with


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Nothing like having some room to work with



For sure. ..My hands aren't as flexible or steady as they used to be and neither are my eyes, so the more space the better....

Ps...my previous case was an Air540, which is fairly large overall, but is miniscule when sitting beside this one


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 5, 2017)

bonehead123 said:


> My latest project, a TT900 Supercase w/paint and USB-3 mod
> 
> View attachment 94514 View attachment 94515 View attachment 94516 View attachment 94517 View attachment 94518
> 
> I will be adding Red LED's as soon they get here, so that will brighten up the inside a little, because with the smoked 5mm tempered glass installed, it's a wee bite dark in there


damn.. that's a Monster!!  Way above my price point heheh


----------



## bonehead123 (Dec 5, 2017)

Yea, since this will be the last case I buy for quite a while, I figured just go big or go home....


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 6, 2017)

Just arrived from Amazon...  not sure I ran across a pricing mistake, this was $279.99.  A lot, but wayyy cheaper than anywhere else.  I've always wanted one, and this will be the biggest OLED screen I've ever owned


----------



## Jetster (Dec 6, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Just arrived from Amazon...  not sure I ran across a pricing mistake, this was $279.99.  A lot, but wayyy cheaper than anywhere else.  I've always wanted one, and this will be the biggest OLED screen I've ever owned



$299 now


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 6, 2017)

Guts for my new build (going to be reusing the PSU, optical and hard drive from my current one)


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2017)

Tomorrow 16GB more RAM. Now let's crack open a beer and install these. 

edit: Bought that 840 Pro from my friend, so don't wonder why such an old drive. 40EUR incl. shipping and 95% life left, so not a bad deal.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 13, 2017)

Jetster said:


> It's not mine but my daughter boyfriend brought it over



my cousin & myself built a similar device a "few" years ago with a Sega master system  long before portable devices were everywhere.....it was 86' iirc. it weighed more than a CRT monitor with a car battery tied to it


----------



## theonek (Dec 13, 2017)

Finally, my annual update has began! Thumbs up to let it work all propertly....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 14, 2017)

So I bought something rather quite different from what most people in this thread are posting about, namely an induction hob.
It's really quite an amazing piece of technology, as there's no need to pre-heat frying pans or wait forever to boil liquids. 
I was actually more impressed by it than I thought I'd be, although it's worth nothing that this is a high-end model with a combined effect of over 3700W, so that might be a reason why as well. Still, going from a halogen hob as well as a gas hob to his, has really been an eye opener of what tech can do in the kitchen.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 14, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> So I bought something rather quite different from what most people in this thread are posting about, namely an induction hob.
> It's really quite an amazing piece of technology, as there's no need to pre-heat frying pans or wait forever to boil liquids.
> I was actually more impressed by it than I thought I'd be, although it's worth nothing that this is a high-end model with a combined effect of over 3700W, so that might be a reason why as well. Still, going from a halogen hob as well as a gas hob to his, has really been an eye opener of what tech can do in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 94807



Wow, I don't think I've ever seen something like that before.


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 14, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> So I bought something rather quite different from what most people in this thread are posting about, namely an induction hob.
> It's really quite an amazing piece of technology, as there's no need to pre-heat frying pans or wait forever to boil liquids.
> I was actually more impressed by it than I thought I'd be, although it's worth nothing that this is a high-end model with a combined effect of over 3700W, so that might be a reason why as well. Still, going from a halogen hob as well as a gas hob to his, has really been an eye opener of what tech can do in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 94807


I've got an old Blanco electric ceramic 4-pot/pan hob (from about 2001 as that's when my apartment was built) which I'm pretty disappointed with. I can barely boil the water in a pasta boiler/pot and it takes forever to get hot enough to boil.

I'm considering upgrading to a decent induction one but I'm hesitant as I'm concerned I will have the same problems. Do you have any issues with your new induction hob?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 14, 2017)

THE_EGG said:


> I've got an old Blanco electric ceramic 4-pot/pan hob (from about 2001 as that's when my apartment was built) which I'm pretty disappointed with. I can barely boil the water in a pasta boiler/pot and it takes forever to get hot enough to boil.
> 
> I'm considering upgrading to a decent induction one but I'm hesitant as I'm concerned I will have the same problems. Do you have any issues with your new induction hob?



The only issue is that you can't use non ferrous materials with it, so if you have aluminium or copper pots, they won't work.

I was worried the touch/slide controls would be a problem, but so far I've only had one missed touch and that was because my finger was quite greasy. 

I can boil 1l/1quart of water in about a minute with the booster turned on, which would've taken me 5x as long with my old ceramic hob. 

Another nice side effect is that it barely gets hot, except from when you're cooking something from extended periods of time so the heat from the pot/pan goes into the hob. This also makes it easy to clean.

Another thing I noticed today, I was frying something quickly for a couple of minutes only and the edges of the frying pan didn't even get hot, which was quite surprising. Yet the frying pan is ready to fry in 10-15 seconds when you kick in the booster.

Note that not all induction hobs have boosters though and the model I have, you can also combine both of the induction elements to handle larger, but obviously oval/rectangular pots that might not get evenly heated otherwise.

I was quite sceptical that it would make a big difference, but having instant control over the temperature is amazing when you make sauce for example. 

If you're not sure, you can always get a cheap stand-alone one and try first, which I wish I did a long time ago, but when you don't know...


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 14, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> So I bought something rather quite different from what most people in this thread are posting about, namely an induction hob.
> It's really quite an amazing piece of technology, as there's no need to pre-heat frying pans or wait forever to boil liquids.
> I was actually more impressed by it than I thought I'd be, although it's worth nothing that this is a high-end model with a combined effect of over 3700W, so that might be a reason why as well. Still, going from a halogen hob as well as a gas hob to his, has really been an eye opener of what tech can do in the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 94807



I've been rocking on induction for 5 years now probably. I first saw it in Belgium and I was like, I don't ever want to go back to a regular one. And I haven't, you won't be too  Only thing is, for some types of meals doens't work as well. For example : pancackes. It has a detection for burnt, so when you pour the panckacke mix it just turns off. Annoying, but I can live with it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 15, 2017)

Good bye 4790K, you've been a good CPU old friend!


----------



## ASOT (Dec 16, 2017)

Welcome to the 8th gen family


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 16, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Welcome to the 8th gen family



Yeah, I can't wait.  I'm hoping the 8700K lasts me as long as my 4790K did, and my 875K did before that...


----------



## ASOT (Dec 16, 2017)

+ For sure it last,fast ipc,more core/threads/cache


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 17, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, I can't wait.  I'm hoping the 8700K lasts me as long as my 4970K did, and my 875K did before that...


Pretty sure you meant 4790K ...formerly one of the best consumer chips intel released, on the streets in 2014, and they're still selling on Newegg!  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369

No doubt you'll be happy with the 8700K, 'specially with 4 more cores and turbo out of the box to 4.7Ghz.  Crazy.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 17, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Pretty sure you meant 4790K ...formerly one of the best consumer chips intel released, on the streets in 2014, and they're still selling on Newegg!  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369
> 
> No doubt you'll be happy with the 8700K, 'specially with 4 more cores and turbo out of the box to 4.7Ghz.  Crazy.



4 More?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Pretty sure you meant 4790K ...formerly one of the best consumer chips intel released, on the streets in 2014, and they're still selling on Newegg!  https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819117369
> 
> No doubt you'll be happy with the 8700K, 'specially with 4 more cores and turbo out of the box to 4.7Ghz.  Crazy.


Pretty sure you meant 2 more cores or 4 more threads. 

Yeah, 4790k is what I meant.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 17, 2017)

Not my direct purchase, but wife caught me off guard with a present. Believe it or not, I've never heard of this one, so I have to google it now  :


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 18, 2017)

Incoming tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 18, 2017)

Jetster said:


> 4 More?



Jeez, I guess if I'm going to call someone out on a technicality, I can expect the same


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 19, 2017)

Tis a beaut.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 19, 2017)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> Tis a beaut.



*turns on the Zelda treasure chest jingle*


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 19, 2017)

Gmr_Chick said:


> *turns on the Zelda treasure chest jingle*



Oh believe me, it played full on distortion mode when i saw the Sarbe Raven code inside


----------



## Jetster (Dec 20, 2017)

Just sold my Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 speakers for $35

sad to see them go but Ive had them for 8 years. Funny how you get attached to stuff


----------



## blacktruckryder (Dec 20, 2017)

Picked up a new monitor!


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 20, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Just sold my Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 speakers for $35
> 
> sad to see them go but Ive had them for 8 years. Funny how you get attached to stuff



I still have the 4.1 for my PC and the 5.1 (+ Klipsch branded 5.1 Dolby decoder) for my home theater.  No plans to trade in or up at the moment.

What are you replacing them with... ?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 20, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> I still have the 4.1 for my PC and the 5.1 (+ Klipsch branded 5.1 Dolby decoder) for my home theater.  No plans to trade in or up at the moment.
> 
> What are you replacing them with... ?



The JBL LSR305 powered monitor speakers I posted earlier. Twice the price and sound just a tad better
They work with my DAC so I can plug other stuff into them


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 20, 2017)

Jetster said:


> The JBL LSR305 powered monitor speakers I posted earlier. Twice the price and sound just a tad better
> They work with my DAC so I can plug other stuff into them



I see said the blind man.

Nice


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 21, 2017)

Melvis said:


> View attachment 78994 View attachment 78995
> And Built!


...ok I give up what case is that?


----------



## Melvis (Dec 21, 2017)

ensabrenoir said:


> ...ok I give up what case is that?



INWIN Chopin with a 150W PSU


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 21, 2017)

I've got the new Alexa Echo from Amazon, she is not that smart now but I kind of like her  she'll get smarter and take control of my house at some point


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 21, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I've got the new Alexa Echo from Amazon, she is not that smart now but I kind of like her  she'll get smarter and take control of my house at some point



Haha  

...and while you're sleeping, she'll secretly be constructing SkyNet in your basement


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 21, 2017)

blacktruckryder said:


> Picked up a new monitor!View attachment 95074


oohhhh 32" 1440p like mine  nice one (my previous was a Philips 27" 1080p TN 1ms )


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 21, 2017)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Haha
> 
> ...and while you're sleeping, she'll secretly be constructing SkyNet in your basement



That's quite impossible...I don't have a basement...it could probably go in the cupboard )


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2017)

Finally it arrived!.......


----------



## ASOT (Dec 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Finally it arrived!.......
> 
> View attachment 95147


Good..hmm Vietnam  I had one dye and batch different from Malaysia,hope u glad and works good


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2017)

ASOT said:


> Good..hmm Vietnam  I had one dye and batch different from Malaysia,hope u glad and works good



Yeah Vietnam, I've noticed that as well..
I plan to run it @ stock first, should be fine.
Maybe later some OC'ing.

At least it has a 3 year warranty.

Edit: Is it that bad then? An intel CPU from Vietnam?

Edit: What do you think @GreiverBlade @cadaveca ?


----------



## ASOT (Dec 22, 2017)

Yes warranty is nice,Intel Romania return me one from Malaysia,that one had problems from begining with igpu some conflict.. donoow exactly
What i heard is that Vietnam not a good manufactory,hope im wrong,different batch code then Malaysia on i7
And since that all cpu's i have are from there.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2017)

I will install it tomorrow and then see how it goes. (and see at what voltages it runs)
If I want I can still return it within 30 days.


----------



## ASOT (Dec 22, 2017)

Hope no need..will run many years 4c/8th


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok it's not about 6700K but a devils canyon:

"_Seems to me the Vietnam chips are slightly better overall than the Malaysian or Costa Rica chips,
maybe because it's Intel's newest manufacturing plant....
I had a Malay chip previous to this and it would do 5Ghz@1.42V but nowhere near stable._ "

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club/14260

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/344255-i7-4790k-made-in-vietnam/


----------



## Disparia (Dec 23, 2017)

Picked up a couple parts to get another computer up and running. A Seasonic M12II EVO 520w (Bronze, modular) and this SSD:






Nothing too remarkable about either, just cheap. The Seasonic is $35, assuming I fill out this rebate form...


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Ok it's not about 6700K but a devils canyon:
> 
> "_Seems to me the Vietnam chips are slightly better overall than the Malaysian or Costa Rica chips,
> maybe because it's Intel's newest manufacturing plant....
> ...



So, let's see what she does!  I'm going to be OCing my 4790k for the second time after a BIOS update, got 4.7 before no sweat but I completely forget all the settings on the MSI z97 I have


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> So, let's see what she does!  I'm going to be OCing my 4790k for the second time after a BIOS update, got 4.7 before no sweat but I completely forget all the settings on the MSI z97 I have



I'm happy with 4 cores - 8 threads @ 4.0GHz at the moment! 
My i5 was 4 cores @ 3.3GHz , i5 ran cooler though than the i7 but that's no surprise.
No Oc'ing for me at the moment, if I do I will buy a better cooler first (AIR cooler, maybe noctua).


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 23, 2017)

I only feel a little sick


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> View attachment 95189
> 
> I only feel a little sick



36 screaming threads.  I know someone who's doing a $5k build around that chip 



P4-630 said:


> I'm happy with 4 cores - 8 threads @ 4.0GHz at the moment!



Don't forget 4.4 Ghz turbo OOB ...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 23, 2017)

Finally upgraded my 780 Ti to one of these- https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-nv...0-graphics-card-black/5838240.p?skuId=5838240

I'm pretty impressed by it. Only paid $425 for it (on sale), runs cool, OC's decently (I've gotten it a little pass 2.1 GHz without a voltage boost), and it's quieter than my EVGA 780 Ti ACX card with the fans at 100%. This was playing the new Wolfenstien game-


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 23, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Finally upgraded my 780 Ti to one of these- https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-nv...0-graphics-card-black/5838240.p?skuId=5838240
> 
> I'm pretty impressed by it. Only paid $425 for it (on sale), runs cool, OC's decently (I've gotten it a little pass 2.1 GHz without a voltage boost), and it's quieter than my EVGA 780 Ti ACX card with the fans at 100%. This was playing the new Wolfenstien game-



Wow 8GB 1070?  Looks like it'll make a difference based on GPUz


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 24, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> Wow 8GB 1070?  Looks like it'll make a difference based on GPUz


Score in the 3DMark Firestrike benchmark went from 10k to 16k
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14508101
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/7865758


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 25, 2017)

Finallly.


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 25, 2017)

First time upgrade in two years


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 25, 2017)

Jizzler said:


> Picked up a couple parts to get another computer up and running. A Seasonic M12II EVO 520w (Bronze, modular) and this SSD:
> 
> View attachment 95183
> 
> Nothing too remarkable about either, just cheap. The Seasonic is $35, assuming I fill out this rebate form...


A new SSDs is always good. I wanna get another 500GB of SSD space (got 256+256+512 ATM,all 850 Pro's) and finally get rid of  any HDDs. It's absolutely doable, you just decide not store all the crap you download on your PC forever.


----------



## Vario (Dec 26, 2017)

I just ordered an Asrock Z370 Taichi and some Gskill TridentZ DDR4  3200 CL14 .  I will be buying a I5- 8600K  at microcenter later this week.  .

Been running more or less the same stuff for 4 years, time to update!


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 26, 2017)

I've gone tech crazy this year lol,bought myself for christmas a Nintendo Switch,32GB SD Card(swapped my 64gb in my phone),screen protector, stand,Zelda and Mario kart.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 26, 2017)

kurosagi01 said:


> I've gone tech crazy this year lol,bought myself for christmas a Nintendo Switch,32GB SD Card(swapped my 64gb in my phone),screen protector, stand,Zelda and Mario kart.


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 27, 2017)

Couple memory sticks added now 16GB and trying out the M2.ssd evo


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2017)

Now to get this EK kit together and we are off


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 28, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> View attachment 95294
> View attachment 95295
> 
> Now to get this EK kit together and we are off



Not sure how it was , does it have a soldered IHS?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Not sure how it was , does it have a soldered IHS?


No


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2017)

My new purchase 



http://imgur.com/a/Iald2


That CPU wasn't 349.99 btw. Only paid $229


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 29, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Not sure how it was , does it have a soldered IHS?





Solaris17 said:


> No



Oy


----------



## Norton (Dec 29, 2017)

A Christmas present to myself 






Currently in my test bench churning out *over 600k ppd folding for TPU *

*https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=636952*


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 29, 2017)

Just got this to go with my new 6 core processor and motherboard!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2017)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Just got this to go with my new 6 core processor and motherboard!
> 
> View attachment 95321



im not usually a corsair fan but I got my kit on the cheap and it has been rock solid. For ref mine are vengeance LEDs as well.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 29, 2017)

I love Corsair 

I just hope using the XMP profile on this set doesnt cause static in my audio like it does on my old skylake system.


----------



## agent_x007 (Dec 29, 2017)

4,5GHz Cinebench R15 : LINK

Max. frequency :




https://valid.x86.fr/bxbuty


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 30, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Finally upgraded my 780 Ti to one of these- https://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-nv...0-graphics-card-black/5838240.p?skuId=5838240
> 
> I'm pretty impressed by it. Only paid $425 for it (on sale), runs cool, OC's decently (I've gotten it a little pass 2.1 GHz without a voltage boost), and it's quieter than my EVGA 780 Ti ACX card with the fans at 100%. This was playing the new Wolfenstien game-



Installing a 500 GB Western Digital Blue 3d Nand SSD now that I bought with the money I won in @Norton WCG Captain Giveaway he just had.

Also, I forgot to mention, I got a set of Logitech Z533 speakers when I got the GTX 1070 to replace the really bad speakers I was using.


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 31, 2017)

I don't think I've ever been so pissed off buying New Tech before. Dropped my Gal S4 last night, at just the wrong angle. Broke the corner off the defender case. No big deal, right? That's what it's there for, right? Nope. Shattered the screen, no display.






Spoiler



Operating System

Android 8.0.0, Oreo


Cameras

Rear: 12.2MP • Front: 8MP

Processors

Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ 835

Memory & Storage

RAM: 4GB • Storage: 128GB

Dimensions & Weight

Pixel 2: 5.7 x 2.7 in •

Colors

Just Black

Media & Audio

Stereo front-firing speakers

Battery

Pixel 2: 2700 mAh

Wireless & Location

Wi-Fi 2.4G • Bluetooth 5.0

Sensors

Active Edge™

Ports

USB-C • 3.1 Gen 1

Materials

Aluminum unibody • Water & dust resistant

Other

2 year warranty • Daydream ready


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2017)

sidegraded my mic






Had a razer seiren, got this one cheap - wife got the razer to match her setup, i got this one (which i think sounds a tiny bit better anyway)


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 31, 2017)

Mussels said:


> sidegraded my mic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sidegrade? what model? Audio-Technica is big in the audio industry. There equip is top notch.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 31, 2017)

AT9934USB

Razer seiren is worth more than double at retail prices here, so its a sidegrade, even if its the same/superior audio quality


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 2, 2018)

Already posted a pic or two of this... 34" wide LG 34CB88-P, 3440 x 1440 pixels  *playing Tomb Raider 2013 *with a Vega 64 .  Best damn graphics I've ever laid eyes on.

... still organizing the desk space, just got done mounting this on a wall mount bracket attached to the side of the desk ...there's a 2 by 4 for mounting that at the left of the pic


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 2, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Already posted a pic or two of this... 34" wide LG 34CB88-P, 3440 x 1440 pixels  *playing Tomb Raider 2013 *with a Vega 64 .  Best damn graphics I've ever laid eyes on.
> 
> ... still organizing the desk space, just got done mounting this on a wall mount bracket attached to the side of the desk ...there's a 2 by 4 for mounting that at the left of the pic
> 
> View attachment 95482



How's your neck doing after a gaming session?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 2, 2018)

Mussels said:


> Razer seiren is worth more than double at retail prices here, so its a sidegrade,


it's not worth more than the double of that AT .... it's just Razer like to overprice anything with their logo on it ... (afaik the Seiren is a Blue Yeti with Razer logo on it ... )

better get a Blue Yeti Pro...  nearly the same price of the non pro Seiren and it's the model above ...


short side: Razer pricing is nothing about quality or value of the product (specially if it's their own product, if OEM, then it's overpriced )


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 2, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> How's your neck doing after a gaming session?



Not sure if my eyes get more tired from looking back and fourth or my neck, lol.  The FOV makes you feel like you're *there*


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 2, 2018)

Just got my Zeon 2630 V3, put it in my X99 Asus board boom fired right up showed 8/16 cores. But sadly locked @2000Mhz, I'll post CPU bench soon. I'm happy for $100 US

@Sasqui AWESOME MONITOR!! Love the LOOKS!!!!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 2, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> Just got my Zeon 2630 V3, put it in my X99 Asus board boom fired right up showed 8/16 cores. But sadly locked @2000Mhz, I'll post CPU bench soon. I'm happy for $100 US



Turbo spec says 3.2 Ghz, so even if you can't flick with the multi, you should get a healthy Cinebench score


----------



## theonek (Jan 3, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Already posted a pic or two of this... 34" wide LG 34CB88-P, 3440 x 1440 pixels  *playing Tomb Raider 2013 *with a Vega 64 .  Best damn graphics I've ever laid eyes on.
> 
> ... still organizing the desk space, just got done mounting this on a wall mount bracket attached to the side of the desk ...there's a 2 by 4 for mounting that at the left of the pic
> 
> View attachment 95482


Try the latest tomb raider, whether to see and tell how Vega holds it in 4K.....


----------



## R00kie (Jan 3, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Already posted a pic or two of this... 34" wide LG 34CB88-P, 3440 x 1440 pixels  *playing Tomb Raider 2013 *with a Vega 64 .  Best damn graphics I've ever laid eyes on.
> 
> ... still organizing the desk space, just got done mounting this on a wall mount bracket attached to the side of the desk ...there's a 2 by 4 for mounting that at the left of the pic
> 
> View attachment 95482


Sick screen man! Unortunately, had to settle for a 29 incher, as my desk space is already crammed as it is...


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 3, 2018)

theonek said:


> Try the latest tomb raider, whether to see and tell how Vega holds it in 4K.....



Seeing as the screen is not 4k, can't say how I'd do That?  That is the next game on my list... That and finally playing max Payne 3



gdallsk said:


> Sick screen man! Unortunately, had to settle for a 29 incher, as my desk space is already crammed as it is...



I had to be very careful to measure my desk and get the screen dimensions to be sure.  It worked out and the wall mount from the side is killer.  Even had to makes sure the wall mount arm was long enough for this beast.  Love, love love it


----------



## R00kie (Jan 3, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I had to be very careful to measure my desk and get the screen dimensions to be sure. It worked out and the wall mount from the side is killer. Even had to makes sure the wall mount arm was long enough for this beast. Love, love love it


Already had a 29" ultrawide before this one, so I knew it would theoretically fit, well, except for the damn stand it came with


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 3, 2018)

29" is about as big a monitor i could use......My nephews both got 55 inch 4K TVs , I told the person who purchased them ,that it was a bad idea because who the hell is going to game on a television screen  that big ?you can't  do well on a screen of that size ,it's not an opinion it's a fact . I watched one of them playing call of duty ,and he's sitting there literally turning his head from the left and right ,where on a proper screen you only need to move your eyes.

It wasn't even a week later ,when they were asking if they could put their old monitors back . But noone EVER listens to the guy whos been doing this all his life.  Not to mention all the upgraded hardware you're going to require to power a 4K display. One of my nephews actually wanted me to buy him an Xbox one S because his standard Xbox one wasn't displaying in 4K resolution. How spoiled is that? Obviously I told him Hell no


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2018)

i've used 46" and that was too large, 40" seems perfect on the 'big screen' side of things

imo for modern gaming, 40-42" 4K, or 27-32" 1440p seems to be the sweetspot


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 3, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> Already had a 29" ultrawide before this one, so I knew it would theoretically fit, well, except for the damn stand it came with



I need to take a pic of the mounting arm.  Thankfully that was an option with the upright on the desk.  I did have to carve away part of the mounting plate when I found it obstructed the majority of the ports.  It's made for up to 55" screen (VESA 400x400), so no worries about bearing capacity.



jboydgolfer said:


> 29" is about as big a monitor i could use......My nephews both got 55 inch 4K TVs , I told the person who purchased them ,that it was a bad idea because who the hell is going to game on a television screen  that big ?you can't  do well on a screen of that size ,it's not an opinion it's a fact . I watched one of them playing call of duty ,and he's sitting there literally turning his head from the left and right ,where on a proper screen you only need to move your eyes.



Honestly, this is more comfortable than my old 24" 2405 FPW monitor.  I usually sit about 3-4 from the screen, and the curve helps.  I haven't played any real FPS games yet... maybe my opinion will change after that.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 3, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I need to take a pic of the mounting arm. Thankfully that was an option with the upright on the desk. I did have to carve away part of the mounting plate when I found it obstructed the majority of the ports. It's made for up to 55" screen (VESA 400x400), so no worries about bearing capacity.


I managed to get a monitor arm and stuck it to my desk, and it was short enough that it wouldn't be so close to my face as it was when i bought it.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 3, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> I managed to get a monitor arm and stuck it to my desk, and it was short enough that it wouldn't be so close to my face as it was when i bought it.



Mounted to the surface of the desk?


----------



## R00kie (Jan 3, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Mounted to the surface of the desk?


Yeah, got one of these:






used a single joint just to make it as short as possible. Will post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 3, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> used a single joint just to make it as short as possible. Will post some pics when I get home.



Nice, yea, post some pics.  The clamp looks like a PITA unless you've got the right desk.


----------



## Vario (Jan 3, 2018)

Here stuff is


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 4, 2018)

......with all that security flaw hub bub maybe this wasn't just a random purchase after all:





....time to see what 8 cores / 16 threads can do


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 4, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> ......with all that security flaw hub bub maybe this wasn't just a random purchase after all


yep ... and with the fact that "Pinnacle Ridge" will be on AM4 too ... with backward support via BIOS update to the 300 series chipset ...

for me my money is on AMD for my next upgrade .... i don't want 4C/4T (my current 6600K)  for the same price of 6C/12T (as it is actually with my options   ) or a 6C/6T with a security flaw and a hefty overprice + the need of a new mobo either ...

either way .... selling my old mobo/RAM/CPU will yield me nearly the full retail price of a R5 1600/1600X build  (if the potential buyer, usual target: Intel fanatics don't read about the news ... you know, those who are "Intel is the only one for me"   )


----------



## R00kie (Jan 5, 2018)

@Sasqui


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 5, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I need to take a pic of the mounting arm.  Thankfully that was an option with the upright on the desk.  I did have to carve away part of the mounting plate when I found it obstructed the majority of the ports.  It's made for up to 55" screen (VESA 400x400), so no worries about bearing capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, this is more comfortable than my old 24" 2405 FPW monitor.  I usually sit about 3-4 from the screen, and the curve helps.  I haven't played any real FPS games yet... maybe my opinion will change after that.



 29 inches and curved is a big difference from 55 inches and flat. I can see 29 maybe even 30 but anything significantly greater than that ,it's senseless playing anything first person shooter based


----------



## Jetster (Jan 5, 2018)

Samsung HW M550 for the bedroom. Video Only had a great price
The cat is paid for







And 3 - 3Tb for $120 (refurb)

Well see if they work

Edit: They all test good. 18,000 hrs and 19 power ups. All of them


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 6, 2018)

Jetster said:


> And 3 - 3Tb for $120 (refurb)
> 
> Well see if they work
> 
> Edit: They all test good. *18,000 hrs and 19 power ups. All of them*



Then that isn't "refurb". I'd call em on that bro; whoever you purchased them from!!!!!!!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> Then that isn't "refurb". I'd call em on that bro; whoever you purchased them from!!!!!!!



Newegg, One of those NeweggFlash sales. I have 30 days to return for refund. There a little noisy also


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 9, 2018)

Bought a new cooler since I wasn't that happy with the CPU temps.
After installing the new cooler I still wasn't that happy, then today I decided to do some more reading in the motherboard manual,
I looked at "*CPU core/cache voltage*", it was set on "Auto", I have set it to "*Adaptive*" now.
Which turns out that the CPU runs *10* degrees cooler now under load...
SOOO, *never* leave this setting on "Auto".

Just tested GTA V, 44 degrees core temps max @ 4.0GHz all cores. (17.5 ambient at that time though).

Anyways, I'm all good now.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 9, 2018)

got my self a new workstation  and its paying it self prety quick back


----------



## theonek (Jan 10, 2018)

is this an old model? Anyway, congrats!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 10, 2018)

H100i and 6xHD120 fans 



http://imgur.com/a/8RZ4e


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 10, 2018)

theonek said:


> is this an old model? Anyway, congrats!


yea from 2010 i think, stil a beast, 8 cores 16 threads of cpu power, smooth with cad workflow and ray trace rendering


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 11, 2018)

I sent the M04 siege back after 13 days. It didn't meet my expectations, although I admit it's a good mouse for the price. It's super smooth and precise and looks great, but has flaws too. It's too long and narrow, can't decide how to grip it, neither palm nor fingertip grip sytle feels good. Second of all, the long and narrow left button is pretty uncomfortable to use in long gaming sessions, plus it's loud. The build quality is my numer one concern, seems like the mouse is well built overall but the buttons are far from perfect. When you lift your finger after pressing the left and right, it rattles and it's super annoying, especially when you have to press and hold the button several times, probably a combination of a loosely fitting button and the coating on the mouse which should be less sticky when touching. I got G403 wireless today and I can already see it's got none of those issues and feels perfect in my hand, should've gone with it in the first place. Nevertheless, I'll give creative m04 a solid 4/5 for its perfect smoothness,precision and amazing looks, and recommend it for people loooking for something in that price range.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 13, 2018)

PSU was in need of replacement and I run out of thermal paste, so I used the occasion to order both. Seems like a decent unit, but only 3 years warranty. Little light on connectors IMO, and some of the wires are pretty short. I really like the fact its 140mm, because I definitely need that extra 1cm on the bottom. ( thaaat didn't came out right  )


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 13, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> Bought a new cooler since I wasn't that happy with the CPU temps.
> After installing the new cooler I still wasn't that happy, then today I decided to do some more reading in the motherboard manual,
> I looked at "*CPU core/cache voltage*", it was set on "Auto", I have set it to "*Adaptive*" now.
> Which turns out that the CPU runs *10* degrees cooler now under load...
> ...



Menyoo got an update (for GTA V) so I started using that again...
With using menyoo mod things change though, the CPU gets hammered some more...
When lots of things/explosions going on it runs 58c core temps max @ 20c ambient, 1440p , 72fps.

(with Asus AI 3 uninstalled though, running CPU fan profile at "Standard" now in BIOS)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## theonek (Jan 14, 2018)

Jetster said:


>



LSI MegaRaid! If you make raid0, share speeds then with 8 hdd's... i was able to achieve 1500mb/s with onboard raid with 8hdd....


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 14, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Samsung HW M550 for the bedroom. Video Only had a great price
> The cat is paid for
> 
> 
> ...


Oh damn what a cutie that cat is.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 14, 2018)

Does that cat know how to overclock?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2018)

9700 Pro said:


> Oh damn what a cutie that cat is.



Sam is my buddy. He's pretty much all over my hardware and he sheds bad. He's first at the door when UPS brings another box because he knows that's play time.
He loves the boxes. Luckily I taught him to tolerate the vacuum


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 15, 2018)

Its up n running!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 16, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> @Sasqui



Sweet!  Don't know why I missed that tag...  I see it's an Acer?  What's the model?  The stand looks great.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 16, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Its up n running!
> 
> View attachment 95982View attachment 95981



Nice!

Time to update your system specs...

What are your CPU temps with that cooler?
How about overclocking and temps?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 16, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Time to update your system specs...
> 
> ...



Haven't really tweaked much, but a simple 50x Multi on all cores pushes the vCore to 1.372v on AUTO, which I think is pretty neat and for an auto setting rather accurate. Its not AVX stable then though, and core temps spike to 92-95C (only briefly) and stabilize at 85-90C with AVX. A tad too high for my liking.

I kinda predicted for myself that with this setup/cooler I would be able to handle 1.35v and that seems perfectly accurate, when I put an offset to hit that voltage, I get 1.344v in AVX and I can push 4.8 on all cores stable. 4.9 bluescreened on me with OCCT Linpack. Temps spiked to 90C (only once) and stabilize at 80-85C. Its on the edge for my tastes, but I never use 12t AVX loads, so I've already settled for 1.35v and I'm going to play within that budget. There's a lot of a smaller voltage tweaks to be had, and I may even just disable HT until I find a workload that really benefits from it, and chase that 5.0 GHz again 

For non-AVX stress testing (OCCT regular, 15min run) I'm looking at 60-75C tops on this cooler @ 1.35-1.36v which is pretty awesome for a heatsink and two fans IMO.

Gotta say as well that this K6 is a REALLY nice board. Good UEFI, everything works well, but of course, the software tweaker in Windows (F-Stream) is a steaming pile of crap  Already crashed on me several times, and GOD is it slow and heavy. After my little OC adventures I touched the VRM/heatsinks: lukewarm at best. This board could probably sustain 1.5v easy and fry that CPU.

As for the CPU, its not a dud, its not a golden ticket either. I can live with that ^^

Thing I'm most in love with right now though is that case. So compact for ATX, its brilliant.


----------



## theonek (Jan 16, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Haven't really tweaked much, but a simple 50x Multi on all cores pushes the vCore to 1.372v on AUTO, which I think is pretty neat and for an auto setting rather accurate. Its not AVX stable then though, and core temps spike to 92-95C (only briefly) and stabilize at 85-90C with AVX. A tad too high for my liking.
> 
> I kinda predicted for myself that with this setup/cooler I would be able to handle 1.35v and that seems perfectly accurate, when I put an offset to hit that voltage, I get 1.344v in AVX and I can push 4.8 on all cores stable. 4.9 bluescreened on me with OCCT Linpack. Temps spiked to 90C (only once) and stabilize at 80-85C. Its on the edge for my tastes, but I never use 12t AVX loads, so I've already settled for 1.35v and I'm going to play within that budget. There's a lot of a smaller voltage tweaks to be had, and I may even just disable HT until I find a workload that really benefits from it, and chase that 5.0 GHz again
> 
> ...


What are those crazy temps here in winter? And when the summer comes?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 16, 2018)

theonek said:


> What are those crazy temps here in winter? And when the summer comes?



Right....
Maybe @Vayra86 has AC for the summer? 

Otherwise it's @ stock speeds during summer?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 16, 2018)

theonek said:


> What are those crazy temps here in winter? And when the summer comes?



There's room for improvement like I said  But Tjmax is 105 C, so...


----------



## Vario (Jan 16, 2018)

Vario said:


> View attachment 95521
> Here stuff is



I put it together last week but cleaned it up quite a bit since.  Here is the machine completed


----------



## R00kie (Jan 16, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Sweet!  Don't know why I missed that tag...  I see it's an Acer?  What's the model?  The stand looks great.


It's the Z1 (or Z301c depending on the region), should be another photo somewhere in this thread with the original stand.


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 16, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> It's the Z1 (or Z301c depending on the region), should be another photo somewhere in this thread with the original stand.



Sweet monitor and I just noticed the keyboard...  I just switched from a Logitech 710 blue to an 610 Orion Red... LOVE the Orion!


----------



## R00kie (Jan 16, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Sweet monitor and I just noticed the keyboard...  I just switched from a Logitech 710 blue to an 610 Orion Red... LOVE the Orion!


I actually grew very fond of these switches, so I bought another one for work


----------



## theonek (Jan 16, 2018)

Vario said:


> I put it together last week but cleaned it up quite a bit since.  Here is the machine completed
> View attachment 96022
> View attachment 96024
> View attachment 96023


Wow! A multislot video card....


----------



## Vario (Jan 17, 2018)

Its a Prolimatech MK13 heatsink, takes up a lot of space but cools really well and I don't need the space anyway.  There are two delta fans on it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 19, 2018)

Its finished, dead silent, OC'd and monstrously quick. I have yet to see a single game that noticeably drops below 120fps.

@theonek this one's for you  - 4.8 Ghz 6c12t - let that summer come!


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 19, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Its finished, dead silent, OC'd and monstrously quick. I have yet to see a single game that noticeably drops below 120fps.
> 
> @theonek this one's for you  - 4.8 Ghz 6c12t - let that summer come!
> 
> ...



Holy crap is that a YUGE cooler!


----------



## theonek (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice! For an Intel....


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I have yet to see a single game that noticeably drops below 120fps.



Yeah @ 1080p !!


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 20, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Holy crap is that a YUGE cooler!



Consider it a stylish version of the NH-D15  Same dual stack dual fan.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 20, 2018)

@Vayra86 how about a 1440p monitor?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 22, 2018)

Purchased today


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 25, 2018)

Here is what I just got this week.

My newest tech 



http://imgur.com/a/Ppsh0


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jan 28, 2018)

A little upgrade for my son.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2018)

Ordered today.

DRAGON SLAY  Arcade Fight Stick Controller








I will post original pics as soon as i get it delivered


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ordered today.
> 
> DRAGON SLAY  Arcade Fight Stick Controller
> 
> ...



my cousin & i built one of these YEARS ago, before they could be bought in stores  , we used scrapped arcade machine parts, and particle board



blacktruckryder said:


> A little upgrade for my son.


looks like the ingredients of a nice rig


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> my cousin & i built one of these YEARS ago, before they could be bought in stores  , we used scrapped arcade machine parts, and particle board



I have been using Arcade controllers for a few years since i find them better than the traditional Joystick when playing Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Takken etc etc, The one i have ordered it is an upgrade to my old one.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks awesome but those dam 4 screws whats with that,  they went though all that effert then they they did not counter sink them.

Hurry with those pics as i hope they sorted those screws.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Looks awesome but those dam 4 screws whats with that,  they went though all that effert then they they did not counter sink them.
> 
> Hurry with those pics as i hope they sorted those screws.



 i think it was intentional, to mimic the look of an arcade cabinets controller deck, but i could be mistaken.


----------



## natr0n (Jan 28, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Looks awesome but those dam 4 screws whats with that,  they went though all that effert then they they did not counter sink them.
> 
> Hurry with those pics as i hope they sorted those screws.




They are made like that so you can add custom overlays under the clear acrylic.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2018)

natr0n said:


> They are made like that so you can add custom overlays under the clear acrylic.


That makes more sense.

 Just like the old inserts for the Intellivision controllers. You had one for Frogger ,and then when you switch to burger time you switch in that card


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 31, 2018)

Is stuff youve just found by the river acceptable in this thread?





edit

i emailed them

Thank you very much for your email.

The M10 you found is a meteorological radiosonde used for weather forecasting.
It is a single use instrument and you don’t have to send it back to us.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 1, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I will post original pics as soon as i get it delivered


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 2, 2018)

this for the fuck of it:


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## ASOT (Feb 2, 2018)

New build HTPC i5 8400/Z370 MSI/16 GB 2666 Corsair/SSD Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB/Blu-Ray/Corsair PSU SF 450 and Noctua cooler


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 2, 2018)

I kinda regret not getting the i7 8700k.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 2, 2018)

ASOT said:


> New build HTPC i5 8400/Z370 MSI/16 GB 2666 Corsair/SSD Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB/Blu-Ray/Corsair PSU SF 450 and Noctua cooler



I like it


----------



## ASOT (Feb 2, 2018)

I will fit one GTX 1080 and finish it. Wait some time until find one SH cheaper or settle down the market.

Until that will work with IGPU UHD 630


----------



## mouacyk (Feb 2, 2018)

And delidded... 55C 5GHz 1.365v


----------



## FireFox (Feb 3, 2018)

This old Mousepad have been with me for the last 7 years





Time to try something new.

Here the new one

*ROCCAT Alumic Double-Sided Gaming Mousepad*


----------



## repman244 (Feb 3, 2018)

It was time to replace my old Adaptec 2405 RAID controller with something better, so I bought this LSI 9266-8i with BBU.
I didn't take any pictures of the 3x Hitachi 15k sas drives that replaced one older model that was used as my OS drive - so now it's time for RAID 5






Also got 8x4TB WD RE drives for free - pulled from a server, drives have around 30 000 hours but no errors. I'll probably run 4 or 6 of them in RAID 10 for storage, but may need an expander first to hook all of the drives to the RAID controller.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2018)

repman244 said:


> Also got 8x4TB WD RE drives for free



You could shoot me a couple of them cheap!


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 3, 2018)

custom built headphone amp, sounds better than the Lyr 2 ($449) amp. not bad for only $120 in parts.


----------



## repman244 (Feb 3, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> You could shoot me a couple of them cheap!



I have 2 more running in my NAS and one more in my computer for the past month or so. Performance is good but they run hot compared to some newer gen drives, so it will depend on temperatures if I'll keep them or not...so there is still some hope for you


----------



## Jetster (Feb 3, 2018)

repman244 said:


> I have 2 more running in my NAS and one more in my computer for the past month or so. Performance is good but they run hot compared to some newer gen drives, so it will depend on temperatures if I'll keep them or not...so there is still some hope for you



You ot to see my 3Tb loud and hot. So all those 4 Tb drives and your going to run RAID 5? Why


----------



## repman244 (Feb 3, 2018)

Jetster said:


> You ot to see my 3Tb loud and hot. So all those 4 Tb drives and your going to run RAID 5? Why



The 4TB drives will be RAID 10 - I still haven't decided if I'll run 4 or 6 of them. I'm using RAID 5 for my OS with 3x Hitachi 15k 450GB SAS drives.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 3, 2018)

repman244 said:


> The 4TB drives will be RAID 10 - I still haven't decided if I'll run 4 or 6 of them. I'm using RAID 5 for my OS with 3x Hitachi 15k 450GB SAS drives.



Got it that makes sense


----------



## m6tzg6r (Feb 5, 2018)

Got an Acer Predator XB271HU 27in G-Sync IPS 144Hz Gaming Monitor today, very nice. I had 120hz in the past but didn't really care for it.

Now i got a GTX 1070 i can pump out the required FPS. Too bad Assassins Creed Origins loves dipping under 60 all the time, so not enjoying such fluidity as say Doom 2016 with Vulkan


----------



## theonek (Feb 5, 2018)

Are you sure that with this card you can play todays and tomorrows games at the 144hz?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2018)

theonek said:


> Are you sure that with this card you can play todays and tomorrows games at the 144hz?


i'm sure not at 144hz  i have a "budget" 32" 1440p 60hz 5ms monitor and my 1070 get rarely above 80fps (which isn't an issue since most my games give a steady 60 at that resolution, and not only today games but even some older one  )

a 1070 Ti on the other hand ..... maybe, a 1080 assuredly...

tho i am happy with my 1070 and my actual monitor (luckily he didn't take a trendy 4K screen tho   )

to me a 1070 is a 1440p 60hz card


----------



## ASOT (Feb 5, 2018)

Can we stay polite and on topic?! Got this puppy for i5 8400 htpc build since market is so high


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 6, 2018)

ASOT said:


> Can we stay _*polite*_ and on topic?!


uh? ... 

oh well new incoming (probably Thursday )


wanted to upgrade my Takara CS10 (basically a SJcam Sj4000 FHD WiFi )


so ... i ordered myself a AEE S71T+  sturdier build lot of accessories (specially the remote) snap-in touchscreen and at a price  that was not even high (good reviews about it on the net nonetheless) the Takara CS10 was 79.90chf instead of 149.90chf during a promotion and the new one that will replace it is just 100chf










okay a GPH4/5 would be better than the Takara CS10 but the AEE S71T+ seems to hold more than her ground, at a price 4 time lower (even against a H6 i bet )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 8, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh well new incoming (probably *Thursday *)


Thursday, YEP! now the real show off and mini review (only external)

ok, can someone remind me why do we buy GoPro? because AEE, a chinese company ( well... made in china obviously, who really care ... everything is ...  ), did a nice job for a ~hundred bucks

+ over GoPro:
-packaging (ok that's superficial ... but looks at that! )

yep the bottom is actually made of metal instead of cardboard and the presenting fixation in the top is excellent (can even recycle the camera fixation for something else )

-bundle (bonus comparison to my "fake" cheap GoPro, comparativelly that one was only 20chf cheaper and was a rebranded SJcam SJ4000 WiFi)

quite complete indeed the Hero 6 has less accessories but you can find bundle with more .... but that would cost 8 time what i paid for that one

-G-sensor for start recording when the camera detect an acceleration (practical for Skiing ... well i could also use the remote)
-16mPix still versus 12mPix
-replaceable 1500mAh battery rated for 2.5hrs recording (1080p60 i guess since the H6 does 1.5 in that mode )

off you go in my Lowepro Dashpoint AVC1


cons over Gopro
well .... 4k 15fps .... not a biggie for me 4 time less fps for 4.5 time less the price is a setback i can handle 
need a case to be waterproof, but hey ... 100m versus 10m  (not that i will dive lower than 4-5m since i mostly do snorkeling, but who knows ... one day maybe )
no voice command, but it bundle a remote nonetheless
only up to 64gb uSD versus seemingly 256gb (tho any class6 + do a fine job with it while the H6 need C10 UHS-I UHS-II U3 to work properly, good point for me... i already have a 32gb Toshiba Exceria C10 UHS-I U3 and a 64gb Transcend Premium 400X C10 UHS-I U1 aside )

extra in the delivery ...


i didn't expect it before next week ... but that one is not an order for me  (oh well, not a big issue i don't like Acer that much ....  )


----------



## Jetster (Feb 8, 2018)

I still use a GoPRo Hero I bought about 4 years ago for $130. Its waterproof without a case does 1080 and the battery still holds  a charge (not replaceable)
Does the S71T+ have a replaceable battery ?

Go Pro Hero





The new Go pRo has outstanding digital image stabilization.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 8, 2018)

Purchased last week and arrived today.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 8, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Does the S71T+ have a replaceable battery ?





GreiverBlade said:


> -replaceable 1500mAh battery rated for 2.5hrs recording (1080p60 i guess since the H6 does 1.5 in that mode )



well... for me Gopro is finished since the advent of the action cam from several manufacturer (Riccoh/Xiaomi/AEE/etc etc etc) mainly because they are too expensive and usually offer no bundle if not paying a premium for it  


nonetheless nice 130$ for a Gopro, i can't find that outside second hand (with cracked lense/screen or other "default" ) the cheapest is still 2.5 time the price of that S71T+

oh well that's still a huge upgrade over my Takara CS10 i couldn't be happier than that


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 9, 2018)

This is a late show off. I purchased these awhile back last year never got around building it at all. The GTX780 is new in box got from a distributer clearing out stock. My first high end gpu purchase. Planning to build a super Windows xp build. Left the rams and of course an Windows XP. I am tired of building but I am in need of fresh install of windows for my current pc which have occassional crashes. Just tired doing this my own now just want something that works fine.


----------



## repman244 (Feb 9, 2018)

My SAS Expander arrived, got it for 15€ 






Flashed the latest firmware, loaded up 6x4TB drives in RAID 10 and for now everything is functioning perfectly. The only thing I don't like with these HDDs is that they run hot even after adding extra fans.
I will probably have to design an air baffle to guide the air over the HDDs and the controller/expander.


----------



## theonek (Feb 10, 2018)

Is it only port multiplier?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 10, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Purchased last week and arrived today.



 I haven't seen one of those boards in years. Really nice


----------



## repman244 (Feb 10, 2018)

theonek said:


> Is it only port multiplier?



Yes, or expander as more commonly named. You connect it to a RAID controller via miniSAS (8087) - with one or two cables depending on the speed/bandwidth you require.
The PCI-e is only for power and the card is invisible to the OS.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 10, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I haven't seen one of those boards in years. Really nice



I know, right? About make your pee-pee hard.


----------



## johnspack (Feb 10, 2018)

Needed a headphone amp,  so got these:


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 10, 2018)

I like big, complete cards and I cannot lie:

I just got one of these for MSRP off a buddy, which is a good deal in this day and age:






https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforc...-galactic-empire-titan-xp-collectors-edition/

Yeah, I know, star wars themed...  At least I can play the "dark side" evil miner now...  heh.

It will be gaming though, so not sure how that works...

Help me, I'm conflicted!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 13, 2018)

Needed better lighting for working on pc & components so i bought this SOB.

LED, and all metal for under $15 
forgot to remove the sticker tho

you can also see what i do with spare SIM cards in this pic  best place for 'em...


----------



## ASOT (Feb 13, 2018)

Got this EVGA GTX 780 SC w/ACX Cooler,clean it well..


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## khemist (Feb 14, 2018)

Very nice!, i almost bought that myself.


----------



## emissary42 (Feb 14, 2018)

I just did a quick test on them and apart from their unique look, they turned out to be decent overclockers actually:

DDR4-4133 17-17-17-37 1T 1.39V  (400% MemTest)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 15, 2018)

got that cable some time ago (15$ with 3 plug: Lightning/MicroUSB/USB-C) but i got an extra MicroUSB for it today.


since it's magnetic, no risk of loosing them their magnet are quite strong .... bonus now i can finally confirm that my Erazer X58222 bezel and back are really made of metal and not plastic for their majority 


asid that and a 64gb uSD i also got myself that


they sound as good as they look (tho not a fan of "rose gold" plating ... but hey, i got them in black instead of white or pink  ) they last about 4 to 5 hrs more than my QCY QY-19 (9hrs instead of 4-5hrs depending the use) quite light 14g, flat cable and a neat leather pouch ( yes the overwatch mousepad is fitting ... these earphone are called Vasa Blå and Blå/Blue is a skin for Torbjörn  ... the overwatch character .... not the Ikea chair ....  )


----------



## FireFox (Feb 16, 2018)

Arrived Today


----------



## khemist (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## remixedcat (Feb 17, 2018)

this bc my dell tab pisses me off and I needed something waterproof for a proj.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## remixedcat (Feb 20, 2018)

tab is doin aight so far


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 24, 2018)

The 3930k is now almost 12*C cooler now. 

Something cool though, I was able to edit the settings on the H100i v2 in Linux with this project:
https://github.com/audiohacked/OpenCorsairLink

It is a little finicky but, it works.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 24, 2018)

khemist said:


>



 I see you bought one of those 90° PCIE power cable adapters. Those are pretty nice as long as you have the proper video card to put it with. I like the looks of that card you have there. It's the closest thing (to what I consider one of the best looking video cards ever ) which was the GTX 9XX reference design.


----------



## khemist (Feb 24, 2018)

Yeah i like it, i had my eye on it for a while and jumped on it when it came back in stock.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2018)

Building a new cruncher.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 25, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Building a new cruncher.View attachment 97668
> View attachment 97669


Wow! Instant e-bone. Which model???


----------



## Norton (Feb 25, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Building a new cruncher.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 25, 2018)

7401p


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 25, 2018)

HammerON said:


> 7401p



 3.0GHz turbo on 48  threads will be a pretty mean PC.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 26, 2018)

Not tech but my brother got me some fancy toys book is his.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2018)

New water block for the EPYC build. This thing is massive!!!


----------



## natr0n (Feb 27, 2018)

I use my microsoft rewards points wisely. I got this free. Bonus chihuahua whisker.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 27, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Not tech but my brother got me some fancy toys book is his.
> View attachment 97714


I hope those arent pubes in the bottom of the picture


----------



## natr0n (Feb 27, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I hope those arent pubes in the bottom of the picture



That was my head the hair gel wore off so yeah lol. It does look naughty/questionable


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 27, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Not tech but my brother got me some fancy toys book is his.
> spawn


i have some pretty cool original todd mcfarlane goodies from the 90's when he came out with that comic/cartoon/movie...i used to collect toys, and other collectables, and thats one of the cooler parts of my collection , aside from star wars etc


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2018)

That is nice


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 28, 2018)

HammerON said:


> View attachment 97803











It might not be a flashy board but, the thing is just flat out beautiful.

Out of curiosity, where do you plan to plug in that SATA drive? I don't see any SATA ports but, it looks like there is an M.2 slot right on the board. Are those 4 on the bottom right SAS?


----------



## ASOT (Feb 28, 2018)

2nd monitor for i7 8700 rig and new psu for last pc


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2018)

Aquinus said:


> It might not be a flashy board but, the thing is just flat out beautiful.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where do you plan to plug in that SATA drive? I don't see any SATA ports but, it looks like there is an M.2 slot right on the board. Are those 4 on the bottom right SAS?


The four on the bottom are SLSAS which I did not know what that was until I looked at the manual (which did not come with the board ).  They are Slimline connectors (SATA 6Gb/s).
I hope I am not getting over my head in this build...


----------



## Jetster (Feb 28, 2018)

I was looking at that too. Also read that the A memory slots have to be full before using B. Also in sequential order


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 28, 2018)

Jetster said:


> I was looking at that too. Also read that the A memory slots have to be full before using B. Also in sequential order


One for each of the *8* memory channels. The thing is a beast.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 1, 2018)

Wickedly powerful magnets.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 6, 2018)

This is not my purchase though. It was a suggestion for my elder brother since he wanted to upgrade his computer which is being cpu bottleneck. Both of us used the Z97 biostar with G3258. I have moved on to a Ryzen 1700 already I thought of suggesting the same thing but ram prices are expensive unlike the low point where I bought it. He wanted to upgrade to a 4790k but I can't find any around and their price is pretty high at ebay same as it once retail price. I search around and I suggested an i3 skylake with motherboard that support ddr3 so he can recycle his crucial vlp ddr3 ram in the build thus avoiding the high ram prices. Finding a ddr3 skylake board is hard their very rare now. To cut story short I found the Gigabyte on ebay for a very good price being less than a $100.  He said he wanted 4 cores but looking at local retailer is expensive, try second hand market yet he don't want. Went to ebay again found 7700k on discount which is cheaper than local here by at least a $100. Told him it is great deal and he grabbed it lol.  Was kinda jealous he got a good deal upgrade lol.

I don't know how well this worked now with ddr3, got to test it.  At least his 32GB ddr3 is not wasted. Even ddr3 are a rare breed nowadays, I could not find his ddr3 model on ebay at all.

I'll update with more pics later when this all are open. I do purchase other puchase I have which I had yet to show off, I am not in the mood for it.


----------



## R00kie (Mar 6, 2018)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> This is not my purchase though. It was a suggestion for my elder brother since he wanted to upgrade his computer which is being cpu bottleneck. Both of us used the Z97 biostar with G3258. I have moved on to a Ryzen 1700 already I thought of suggesting the same thing but ram prices are expensive unlike the low point where I bought it. He wanted to upgrade to a 4790k but I can't find any around and their price is pretty high at ebay same as it once retail price. I search around and I suggested an i3 skylake with motherboard that support ddr3 so he can recycle his crucial vlp ddr3 ram in the build thus avoiding the high ram prices. Finding a ddr3 skylake board is hard their very rare now. To cut story short I found the Gigabyte on ebay for a very good price being less than a $100.  He said he wanted 4 cores but looking at local retailer is expensive, try second hand market yet he don't want. Went to ebay again found 7700k on discount which is cheaper than local here by at least a $100. Told him it is great deal and he grabbed it lol.  Was kinda jealous he got a good deal upgrade lol.
> 
> I don't know how well this worked now with ddr3, got to test it.  At least his 32GB ddr3 is not wasted. Even ddr3 are a rare breed nowadays, I could not find his ddr3 model on ebay at all.
> 
> I'll update with more pics later when this all are open. I do purchase other puchase I have which I had yet to show off, I am not in the mood for it.


Mind you, he’ll need the lower voltage modules, not the usual 1.5/1.65 ones, as that will increase chances of frying the memory controller.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 6, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> Mind you, he’ll need the lower voltage modules, not the usual 1.5/1.65 ones, as that will increase chances of frying the memory controller.



No worries I thought about that too. The module are as below 1.35V modules Crucial Very Low Profile 4 ram kit. In the process of transferring for him now.

Many pictures below. I am kinda surprised by how smaller this board is. It is 20cm in width versus the standard atx motherboard I am replacing at 24cm.  Picture below versus the previous z97 biostar. I was pretty surprised by this . Just looking at this board having 4 ram slot makes wish there is an extended mini-itx or mini-dtx board having 4 ram slots, seems doable.

Did a dry test run it booted and all 32GB of ram detected, the bios which also support 7700k out of the box, it sure awesome the seller follow my request to update the bios. Now need a full assemble. I love his very low profile ram kit it looks like there is barely any ram in his motherboard. I feeling kinda jealous about this hahaha. This is an excellent 4 kit ram! Damn I always recommend good things which I can't get!  Add to it to it good deals. I wish there are ddr4 very low profile like this, normal rams are tall.  Hmm sata express, that sure have not caught on yet.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 7, 2018)

Came accross these, a ChargerAll 12000mAh($5) and seems like it's been rarely been used, a Old Technics CD player($12) and a SONY DVDR \ VHS recorder($10) which which allows you to copy VHS to DVD's or the other way around and is a a steal for $10.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 7, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Came accross these, a ChargerAll 12000mAh($5) and seems like it's been rarely been used, a Old Technics CD player($12) and a SONY DVDR \ VHS recorder($10) which which allows you to copy VHS to DVD's or the other way around and is a a steal for $10.



Gosh! I love "antique" like this. In my eyes this still looks new in my mind like my mind still have a feel of cd, dvd and vhs. This is cutting edge stuff. It is damn steal! Especially this being Sony! Back in the day Sony is expensive!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 8, 2018)

Yeah don't if i should keep it or not, i know some one at some point will say they have a VCR tape and they wish it was on a DVD disk, Has HDMI as well so will connect to even the newest of TV's.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 8, 2018)

Just put liquid metal on my 8700k, and my new glass thermaltake view 22 case (i love this case more than any other case in the world... can;t believe it was only $60. its awesome!!!!


----------



## ASOT (Mar 8, 2018)

That tim looks so bad and scarry liquid metal,meh (


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 8, 2018)

ASOT said:


> That tim looks so bad and scarry liquid metal,meh (



been running my PC for awhile now, prime 95 at 5ghz and temps are not breaking 74 celsius after several hours
so im quite happy


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> been running my PC for awhile now, prime 95 at 5ghz and temps are not breaking 74 celsius after several hours
> so im quite happy



hey thats all that matters man!


----------



## ASOT (Mar 8, 2018)

OK then


----------



## ShurikN (Mar 8, 2018)

Never seen anyone putting LM on the outside of the IHS


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Never seen anyone putting LM on the outside of the IHS



I wouldnt do it. too risky if it leaks, or gets on board, socket, etc, and no benefit over standard TIM


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 8, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I wouldnt do it. too risky if it leaks, or gets on board, socket, etc, and no benefit over standard TIM



I have done it several times, had 0 issues.  and 0 benefit for water coolers maybe, not big chunks of metal like my Noctua. also if it was going to leak it would have leaked by now.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 8, 2018)

40 quid off Ebay bought only for high refresh gaming like CS or Unreal ETC.




https://www.viewsonic.com/in/products/archive/VX2268wm.php
It was sold as untested and not working at native res or refresh.

Got it working at native res & at 130hz, was a tough cookie to crack but i did it.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 8, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> 40 quid off Ebay bought only for high refresh gaming like CS or Unreal ETC.
> View attachment 98087
> https://www.viewsonic.com/in/products/archive/VX2268wm.php
> It was sold as untested and not working at native res or refresh.
> ...



I'm just psyched that now I know how to find UFOTEST


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 8, 2018)

This is the combination of things i purchased over the last 6 months.

Radeon R9 Fury Nitro OC+ (Sapphire)

NZXT S340

Coolermaster Seidon 240V

Creative SoundBlaster FX

HyperX Cloud Stinger


----------



## Disparia (Mar 8, 2018)

Intel G4600T (Kaby Lake, 2C4T, 3Ghz, HD630, 35w).


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 17, 2018)

Fractal design Meshify-C clear glass
Seasonic foucus+750W
Crucial sport LT 2x4Gb
Asrock Extreme4 Z370
Intel 8600K


  I can't get into the building right now but when I do take the components out I'll make sure to grab some better pics


----------



## Psychoholic (Mar 17, 2018)

AW3418DW, 3440X1440, 120HZ, GSYNC


----------



## Disparia (Mar 17, 2018)

No cost issues when you can just multiply your existing RAM.





Almost as nice as free RAM was this leather APC technicians bag. Has spots for laptop, tools, cables, etc.





From Goodwill, along with a working Dell 65w laptop power adapter.


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 17, 2018)

Most epic buy of the year??? maybe for myself..

Paid 10 pounds each.

Bought 2 non functioning PS3's from Cash converters. I landed a 60GB fat model with full PS2 backwards compatibility which are rare models now. It said it don't read any discs.
The other was an 80GB non PS2 fat model and they said it powers off when turning on.

I have stripped both inside out, cleaned and repasted them with AS5.

Upon turning on the 60GB PS3, it instantly reads any disc i throw at it.. epic fail by the store, epic win by me, not only scored a very hard to find PS3, but it is also modifiable which i have done and flashed it, then installed CFW Rebug 4.82 with Cobra support and ordered myself a Seagate Barracuda 2000GB HDD for it. This will be a multimedia/ gaming/ music machine for a whopping 10 pounds.

The 80GB one is less fortunate and i cannot fix it, i have ordered a PSU for it off Ebay and will see how it goes.

Images.

60GB rare PS3.





Custom XMB etc (mods)






Receipt as proof on top of both consoles sat under it.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 18, 2018)

Jizzler said:


> No cost issues when you can just multiply your existing RAM.
> 
> View attachment 98447
> 
> ...


.....ok the magna ram had me like wwwwhhhaaaaaa?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 18, 2018)

How long will a stock intel HSF cool a 8600k ? 

Atleast its the beefier of the intel HSF's with copper instead of only aluminum. 






Its only for a post test & maybe os install. Although im confident it can manage stock temps okay


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 19, 2018)

I got an S9 on pre-order and I've been using it since 9th of March and I have to say that I really enjoy it.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 19, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> How long will a stock intel HSF cool a 8600k ?
> 
> Atleast its the beefier of the intel HSF's with copper instead of only aluminum.
> 
> ...



That looks so out of place right there.   Though I'm guessing that board would make just about any air cooler look butt-ugly. 



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I got an S9 on pre-order and I've been using it since 9th of March and I have to say that I really enjoy it.View attachment 98584



Are you more proud of the box or the phone that was in it?


----------



## Disparia (Mar 20, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....ok the magna ram had me like wwwwhhhaaaaaa?



Supposedly it helped by compressing data that Windows 3.1/95 sent to the swap file. So instead of 100KB written, perhaps only 60KB is written. The read from swap back to RAM is also 60KB.

Not a miracle if you were trying to squeeze a big game into a small amount of memory. Was more effective if you were running several modest programs at once. Some may remember alt-tab lag, this reduced it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> That looks so out of place right there.   Though I'm guessing that board would make just about any air cooler look butt-ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you more proud of the box or the phone that was in it?



I have one that will  look just right on it,  but I've been too sick to put the damn thing together , so it's just sitting in a box mocking me ,judging me ,waiting for me to finish it


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I have one that will  look just right on it,  but I've been too sick to put the damn thing together , so it's just sitting in a box mocking me ,judging me ,waiting for me to finish it



Hope you feel better.  Show that cooler who's boss... then post some pics


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Hope you feel better.  Show that cooler who's boss... then post some pics




I plan to finish it today, & be done w/ it.  My wife was blown away that it was still sitting there unbuilt because she knows how eager I was to get the components

Dr said strep throat, i feel better'isg but fever.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I plan to finish it today, & be done w/ it.  My wife was blown away that it was still sitting there unbuilt because she knows how eager I was to get the components
> 
> Dr said strep throat, i feel better'isg but fever.



Wow... like a kid staring at gifts on Christmas morning and going "Meh"

A few years ago I got strep for the first time ever.  It's true when they say if feels like constantly swallowing shards of glass... that and feeling like shit.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 20, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Just put liquid metal on my 8700k, and my new glass thermaltake view 22 case (i love this case more than any other case in the world... can;t believe it was only $60. its awesome!!!!
> 
> View attachment 98069View attachment 98070View attachment 98071


Be careful with that liquid metal. Its typically best used if you delid your CPU. It also usually requires a thin coat and not used like typical thermal paste. Liquid metal is conductive and if it seeps off the CPU and onto your motherboard, you WILL have a bad time.


----------



## ASOT (Mar 20, 2018)

New TV and laptop HP with touchscreen


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 20, 2018)

Slowly coming along
I had to orient the pump head upside down & my OCD is driving me crazy over that.

 This case is rated as a mid ATX tower, so was my Phanteks enthoo proM,  but a word of advice to anyone considering this case it is very small I would say micro ATX or as small as you could get without being ITX


----------



## DarthBaggins (Mar 20, 2018)

Love my Enthoo Pro M SE
Still in progress, just picked up some 3ways to help with a few runs for my loop




​


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 20, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Be careful with that liquid metal. Its typically best used if you delid your CPU. It also usually requires a thin coat and not used like typical thermal paste. Liquid metal is conductive and if it seeps off the CPU and onto your motherboard, you WILL have a bad time.


i chickened out at the last second, and just used noctua thermal paste lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 21, 2018)

Even came with white cotton gloves for assembling the chair heheh  Excellent support; the lumbar is adjustable up and down easily. the neck support not so much, but set it where I want it, tilt where I need it, and I'm set 

love it!!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Slowly coming along
> I had to orient the pump head upside down & my OCD is driving me crazy over that.
> 
> This case is rated as a mid ATX tower, so was my Phanteks enthoo proM,  but a word of advice to anyone considering this case it is very small I would say micro ATX or as small as you could get without being ITX
> ...


That would also drive me crazy!! As much as I stare at your pic though,I fail to see why it wont fit the other way???? Is it a hose length problem???


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 22, 2018)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> That would also drive me crazy!! As much as I stare at your pic though,I fail to see why it wont fit the other way???? Is it a hose length problem???



To get it oriented the right way, I'd have to move the radiator so the tubing comes out from the bottom of the front bezel, and I don't want the tubing to have to go over the video card .  The tubing is stiff enough where I'd have to wrench the hell out of it to get it to be right side up in its current orientation, and I just don't want to do that, o ill just leave it as is.

Aesthetically it's nicer the way I have it now because this particular cooler has four wires that come out of the pump head and the USB control for the RGB lighting would come  out the bottom and id have to loop back up to the top, if I had it right side up. So that's another reason I dont mind it  like this


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 22, 2018)

Games these days take so fucking much space..







And I know that I should clean my keyboard.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 22, 2018)

I took a pic to show how Wildly different a Manufacturers take on a "Mid tower" can be....
On the bottom is a Phanteks Enthoo ProM Acryllic
On the top is a Fractal Design Meshify-C (clear-Ver.)
Both great Cases, and Great Looking (IMO) top quality, and good options....I would have liked the Fractal to be SLIGHTLY larger though.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 22, 2018)

What do you do when you want to do some retro gaming on a konsol from your childhood?

A solution cut be this little fella. Now its time to rejoice some games from my childhood


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 22, 2018)

Hell yeah TomGang^ !

I do stil want an original Mega Drive 2 or GENESIS to you US folk.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 22, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Hell yeah TomGang^ !
> 
> I do stil want an original Mega Drive 2 or GENESIS to you US folk.



Yeah that would be sweet to. But besides old nintendo consoles, it has al ways been Playstation for me (still have my PS2 and PS3 laying around. Trying to find a PS1 also). In the hole i have a weakness to old hardware. That also why i stil have X58 besides its still pretty great.

But i am not from US. Im from EU/Denmark.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 22, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> I do stil want an original Mega Drive 2 or GENESIS to you US folk.



i dont know where you reside, but here in the US, stores like "family Dollar" and "dollar tree" , which i would assume to be synonymous with Poundland sell genesis,. and other Classic 80's/90's consoles, in a miniature form factor, they come with the same (but cheaper controllers) and work Really no different from the originals, the one i got for my nephew a few years back was a genesis iirc, and was around $15.


just like this one, no cartridges either, their built into the Console


----------



## Recon-UK (Mar 22, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i dont know where you reside, but here in the US, stores like "family Dollar" and "dollar tree" , which i would assume to be synonymous with Poundland sell genesis,. and other Classic 80's/90's consoles, in a miniature form factor, they come with the same (but cheaper controllers) and work Really no different from the originals, the one i got for my nephew a few years back was a genesis iirc, and was around $15.



England i reside, it's more a case of i forget to look up the market for it because my concentration is other stuff like Playstation right now, still working on my PS3 which i modded


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 22, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> What do you do when you want to do some retro gaming on a konsol from your childhood?
> 
> A solution cut be this little fella. Now its time to rejoice some games from my childhood


time to hack it!!! Need some Uncharted Waters 2, Ghengis Khan, Romance of the Three Kingdoms.....


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 22, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> time to hack it!!! Need some Uncharted Waters 2, Ghengis Khan, Romance of the Three Kingdoms.....



Dont worry. I am al ready looking in to it.


----------



## radrok (Mar 22, 2018)

Figured I'd upgrade the graphics department for my long overdue monitor upgrade...


----------



## Jetster (Mar 22, 2018)

WDs new cloud storage. Its actually a NAS with a CPU and memory
It contains 2, 2Tb red drives

Specs https://www.cnet.com/products/wd-my...jwt-personal-cloud-storage-device-4-tb/specs/


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 23, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Hell yeah TomGang^ !
> 
> I do stil want an original Mega Drive 2 or GENESIS to you US folk.


Meh, screw Sega! I used to like that console, but then I realized that NES/SNES have soooo much better games. Tho I like still those old Phantasy Star games..


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 24, 2018)

Bought myself new mouse, Roccat Kiro, great for 35 euros, best buy category:

sides are magnetically attached for quick swap when you don't want to use side buttons by accident


----------



## witkazy (Mar 28, 2018)

Fruitfull day for hunter-gatherer:


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 28, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Fruitfull day for hunter-gatherer


I lol'd


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 28, 2018)

Snug as a bug.. Still a work in progress.
I believe this picture shows what @jboydgolfer  doesn't like with the radiator.. Very similar build.
Just got the WD Black M2..
The case is so small I had to remove the GFX to get it in... I love small cramped spaces... LoL


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Snug as a bug.. Still a work in progress.
> I believe this picture shows what @jboydgolfer  doesn't like with the radiator.. Very similar build.
> Just got the WD Black M2..
> The case is so small I had to remove the GFX to get it in... I love small cramped spaces... LoL
> View attachment 98920




fun  case to build in, isn't it?  I wasn't kidding about the clearances though ,and when you look at your options ,there really isnt a better way to do it , other than radiator on front bezel ,fans between bezel and radiator, with a quarter of an inch to spare between video card and radiator 

It looks like I could've fit mine at the top ,but the tubing would've just been too bunched up ,and I didn't like that layout.  It's a lot of computer in a very small space but somehow they managed to make it work because it's not cramped , & the only place you really run out of space is between the video card and the radiator (mounting on the front bezel) , otherwise its great.  Did you end up using the solid-state drive mount on the back of the motherboard tray? I did, & it worked out really well.  I just wish there was enough space to fit two 140/120 mm fans in between the front bezel & the case ,so the only thing inside of the actual case would've been the radiator, that's how I did my phanteks case ,& how i do it whenever theres room


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 29, 2018)

Recon-UK said:


> Most epic buy of the year??? maybe for myself..
> 
> Paid 10 pounds each.
> 
> ...



Great find there RECON! I love the PS3. I got one pretty late myself just last year from the 2nd market, my go to place always. I love getting "thrash" at a good price. I always wanted a PS3 but never able to afford it so seeing as how the price drop and getting having more pennies to spare I got one. Great time to grab them before their gone. I would have gotten more if i were not unemployed currently. I'll maybe show them.

You got a 2.5 inch drive for the PS3 right? It look like a 3.5 inch drive? I am pretty surprised that your 60GB work still, I have been looking for one myself but looking at how easily it failed I never got one,  I would only consider it if it is new in box if that is even possible to find. FAT PS3 fail really easily. I got a 2nd hand 80GB where it cannot turn on, it turns on that shut off luckily the seller refunded me it was nice of him to give me the controllers. I disassembled it to see it really rusted inside. Clean the best I can using a metal scrub and repainting the plate, resoldering switch contacts. Put it back looking new. It works but only for 3 days before it failed turning of and turning off.

I would not put much hope for the 60GB for the age, still at 10 pounds hey still a great price.


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2018)

I finally had a few toys turn up for my Dell Server today and finally got them fitted..  Already shown in the TPU WGC thread, so I'll use the same pics from there 














I already had the 2 X5650's but found the L5640's for sale cheap via China, so when they arrived and the heatsink for the R710 server, they just had to go in!!  Will be crunching overnight to make sure everything is alright and stable..  
Funded by the giveaways from the awesome crunching thread that the forum supports, so thought I'd put something back   The two CPU's weren't too expensive, neither was the extra fan and heatsink, about £60 all in I think, for everything under £100 I believe..

Not sure how many of you like the server stuff, but I hope it put some smiles on peoples faces 

I'd really like to get some air coolers now for my 2600k and 4770k since I'm not overclocking them much and I'd really like to ditch the H100i's I have.. Trouble is, I'm really not sure if air coolers will fit with the ram I've installed in them both   Has anyone got any suggestions please?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 29, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> fun  case to build in, isn't it?  I wasn't kidding about the clearances though ,and when you look at your options ,there really isnt a better way to do it , other than radiator on front bezel ,fans between bezel and radiator, with a quarter of an inch to spare between video card and radiator
> 
> It looks like I could've fit mine at the top ,but the tubing would've just been too bunched up ,and I didn't like that layout.  It's a lot of computer in a very small space but somehow they managed to make it work because it's not cramped , & the only place you really run out of space is between the video card and the radiator (mounting on the front bezel) , otherwise its great.  Did you end up using the solid-state drive mount on the back of the motherboard tray? I did, & it worked out really well.  I just wish there was enough space to fit two 140/120 mm fans in between the front bezel & the case ,so the only thing inside of the actual case would've been the radiator, that's how I did my phanteks case ,& how i do it whenever theres room


 Yes... I like em small...but accommodating.
I'm undecided... I may put both in the 3.5" bays... really depends on where I can stuff a Thermaltake fan hub I have on the way...
I like both options but its probably going to be decided by fan wire lengths.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 29, 2018)

jmcslob said:


> Yes... I like em small...but accommodating.
> I'm undecided... I may put both in the 3.5" bays... really depends on where I can stuff a Thermaltake fan hub I have on the way...
> I like both options but its probably going to be decided by fan wire lengths.



sh!t, i wouldve given you my Thermaltake Fan hub ....i bought one years back, and no longer use it. theyre pretty decent tho, makes controlling a bunch of fans easier, i dont use many fans tho, so it wasnt needed any longer. just need a sata power cable, and your good to go. enjoy the pc man.


*edit*

one thing i have noticed about this case i dont like, is it is a Oven. in the sense that NO heat escapes, if You dont have fans set properly. I only use a few fans, so it more of an issue for me, but If i change Bios Profiles, and forget to readjust fans settings, it turns into an oven in there, and suddenly ill hear my fans Freak out , and spin like its overheating.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 29, 2018)

Got a bunch more to post, pretty busy this time of year with everyone getting rid of their yesterday stuff but i will try to get chance.

Got it for $5 which is alright, been after one for a while for making labels for all my cables.  All so came with 3 packets of tapes too .


----------



## Hockster (Mar 31, 2018)

Just picked this up.



http://imgur.com/0ox5MiK


----------



## Jetster (Mar 31, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Just picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0ox5MiK



My favorite lens 
Be sure to post some pics in this thread 
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-darkroom-digital-slr-and-photography-club.76565/


----------



## mcraygsx (Mar 31, 2018)

Late in the Cycle but I picked up Titan XP from NVidia store.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 31, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Just picked this up.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/0ox5MiK



You picked up a box  ?.


----------



## Hockster (Mar 31, 2018)

Jetster said:


> My favorite lens
> Be sure to post some pics in this thread
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-darkroom-digital-slr-and-photography-club.76565/



I will eventually. The camera is still way smarter than I am. I've got the 55-200mm lens coming as well, just need the weather to finally tun to spring and I'll venture out for more than just work lol.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Mar 31, 2018)

Bought two of those (1400rpm ones)

http://nanoxia-world.com/en/products/fans/deep-silence/244/deep-silence-140-mm?c=50

and one 1300rpm 120mm

http://nanoxia-world.com/en/products/fans/deep-silence/243/deep-silence-120-mm?c=50

new, taken out of nanoxia cases that did not make it to retail, cost me about half a new silent wings 3 fan for all three 

those are some pretty crazy specs for a case fan, 76,5 CFM at 1,18 mm H2O / 16dB, wonder if they can deliver.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2018)

Soon™


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2018)

Any reason why you didn't go for the 8700k?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2018)

Mainly budget, Hence the WD NvMe instead of a Samsung. Secondly im a gamer and even though Im currently on a 3930k@4.5Ghz which came as part of a part exchange with another TPU member, I have never really found use for all the power that it offers.

::EDIT::

trawling through my inbox for old messages regarding the trade. I came into ownership of this X79 in 2013. The trade was negotiated on the 14th of March and i took receipt of it about a week after that. so Ive had around 6 years to find something to do with this setup apart from just gaming and the odd video encode once in a blue moon.

Not that It means much because the motherboard is dying, Hence the upgrade.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Mainly budget, Hence the WD NvMe instead of a Samsung. Secondly im a gamer and even though Im currently on a 3930k@4.5Ghz which came as part of a part exchange with another TPU member, I have never really found use for all the power that it offers.


It's still a powerful build. Last week I put together something similar at work: benched that 8600K on AORUS Z370 board and had to breathe slowly for a minute after seeing that single-core and multi-core performance. It's probably time to sell my i3 and get something faster.

Though, the webdev guy that ordered all parts also got the cheapest AIO, which I'm honestly not sure is going to survive even 6 months in an office environment.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> It's still a powerful build. Last week I put together something similar at work: benched that 8600K on AORUS Z370 board and had to breathe slowly for a minute after seeing that single-core and multi-core performance. It's probably time to sell my i3 and get something faster.
> 
> Though, the webdev guy that ordered all parts also got the cheapest AIO, which I'm honestly not sure is going to survive even 6 months in an office environment.




Get another i3... 8350k  they are quad core now and you can clock them to 5Ghz ive read some places though they probably hit closer to 4.8-4.9 on retail units.... No turbo boost sucks as it means the CPU will stay at OC speeds constantly without ever rolling back to idle speeds to save power. definitely the budget gaming CPU of the year. the only real down side is it costs around the same as an 8400 which has more cores.


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Mainly budget, Hence the WD NvMe instead of a Samsung. Secondly im a gamer and even though Im currently on a 3930k@4.5Ghz which came as part of a part exchange with another TPU member, I have never really found use for all the power that it offers.
> 
> ::EDIT::
> 
> ...



I was just curious really, I always thought rather go for that bit more than regret and have to buy twice type thing...    I'm sure the rig will be a monster


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2018)

TBF its something that has been troubling me for months and Ive been putting off upgrading since the early grumbles of my X79 signalling its time was near to an end even before christmas. I think Ive mentioned in the X79 thread when the USB ports on my rear I/O started dying or were completely dead a good few pages back.

I was praying for the grumbles to go away but it never did. Since the new build was bought on credit I didnt want to absolutely smash the budget and just spec out the most OTT machine i could have when it came to it otherwise it would of been too big a hole for me to climb out of just in case the plan failed and I was lumbered with massive monthly repayments.

Its why I called this new machine Icarus -- Because im taking a gamble regarding finding good employment to get it paid off before the chunk of interest slaps me one in the face.

Plenty of time in the world to consider other upgrades or upgrading again even once the money is rolling in.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 2, 2018)

It's in Finnish but I purchased a 7700K. Coming straight to my door, censored my adress etc.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 4, 2018)

Pretty dam nice Denon twin Cassette, a little tlc be looking like new.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Pretty dam nice Denon twin Cassette, a little tlc be looking like new.



you didnt need to buy one. I could have dug around in our local recycle dumpster plant and found one for you for free! You'd still need to pay shipping of course, but freedom isnt free!

On a more relatable note. 8600k setup should be here tomorrow. Got my WIndows 10 install and drivers all ready to go!


----------



## Hockster (Apr 4, 2018)

Spent some money at IKEA lol,wanted to move my desk and it started falling apart. Still a couple pieces yet to arrive, but this is the base of it so far.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Spent some money at IKEA lol,wanted to move my desk and it started falling apart. Still a couple pieces yet to arrive, but this is the base of it so far.



quite a nice streamer set up you got there,


----------



## Hockster (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 4, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> you didnt need to buy one. I could have dug around in our local recycle dumpster plant and found one for you for free! You'd still need to pay shipping of course, but freedom isnt free!
> 
> On a more relatable note. 8600k setup should be here tomorrow. Got my WIndows 10 install and drivers all ready to go!



O really, UK must of changed a lot.  Maybe you should take your own advice and sell the stuff.  i would take you up on that but i know the shipping costs are a bitch, how ever let me know if ya find some thing as just shipping might be worth it .

How ever i guess people are willing to give  as it stops them having to pay for it to be taken away, which unlike the US were you just can put it all in the bin .


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2018)

Hockster said:


> Spent some money at IKEA lol,wanted to move my desk and it started falling apart. Still a couple pieces yet to arrive, but this is the base of it so far.



Man ,I haven't seen wood paneling for 30 or more years , brings back a lot of memories "Jon! Whats that smell!" Etc

Nice setup, i like that SLI bridge & the LV cup collection


----------



## Hockster (Apr 4, 2018)

It's not even real wood lol. I bought the house from an elderly couple, it's slowly coming into the 21st century.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2018)

Hockster said:


> It's not even real wood lol. I bought the house from an elderly couple, it's slowly coming into the 21st century.



i hope this elderly couple aint buried in the basement or in the back garden of your purchased accommodation


----------



## Hockster (Apr 4, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i hope this elderly couple aint buried in the basement or in the back garden of your purchased accommodation


LOl, nope


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 4, 2018)

Still waiting for a few other bits and peice to arrive. smaller items were much cheaper on amazon.

I pray to the many jesuses that this 8600k is a good overclocker


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 4, 2018)

Hockster said:


> It's not even real wood lol. I bought the house from an elderly couple, it's slowly coming into the 21st century.


its a paper veneer.  I had it in my house ,a couple of them actually. There's nothing wrong with that, I like the stuff,   been a long time and it brings back memories to see it 

If you tear it down ,you're gonna probably find a one hitter hidden behind the wood paneling 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Still waiting for a few other bits and peice to arrive. smaller items were much cheaper on amazon.
> 
> I pray to the many jesuses that this 8600k is a good overclocker


I was able to get mine up the 5 GHz with pretty minimal tweaking, scored pretty well on cinebench
1226, still gonna delid this week  another member offered to send me the tool & gasket sealer and Liquid metal For Free


----------



## silkstone (Apr 4, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> its a paper veneer.  I had it in my house ,a couple of them actually. There's nothing wrong with that, I like the stuff,   been a long time and it brings back memories to see it
> 
> If you tear it down ,you're gonna probably find a one hitter hidden behind the wood paneling
> 
> ...



Mine doesn't even overclock by 200 MHz without major voltage. The temps are pretty good on it, but it won't even boot past 4.5 Ghz. It really is a lottery.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 5, 2018)

ES9018+5532 Opamp (changable) Amanero USB DAC


----------



## Hockster (Apr 5, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> its a paper veneer.  I had it in my house ,a couple of them actually. There's nothing wrong with that, I like the stuff,   been a long time and it brings back memories to see it
> 
> If you tear it down ,you're gonna probably find a one hitter hidden behind the wood paneling


It's coming down. The basement is getting a full gut, but it's a couple years away. There's a lot wrong, well almost everything was done by a "handyman". The wiring is wrong, the plumbing is wrong, the HVAC is wrong, even the walls are wrong, there isn't a square corner in the basement anywhere. So everything comes out right down to the concrete walls.But I just finished the kitchen and most of the main floor, gotta save up again.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm too drunk to install that, maybe some hours sleep and then we go, 7600K goes to my roommate.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2018)

silkstone said:


> Mine doesn't even overclock by 200 MHz without major voltage. The temps are pretty good on it, but it won't even boot past 4.5 Ghz. It really is a lottery.



That really sucks, you're correct it is a bit of a lottery draw. Although I'm surprised you can't even over clockwork couple hundred megahertz it seems like you really got a bad chip.   From what I've seen around the Internet most people are able to get up to 4.4 to 5 GHz with voltage adjustments of a reasonable quantity.   Once the kids go to school today, I intend to delid and replace the thermal interface material with liquid metal conductonaut ,  and drop my already fairly low temperatures even lower.  Hopefully your temps arent so terrible . GL


----------



## silkstone (Apr 6, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> That really sucks, you're correct it is a bit of a lottery draw. Although I'm surprised you can't even over clockwork couple hundred megahertz it seems like you really got a bad chip.   From what I've seen around the Internet most people are able to get up to 4.4 to 5 GHz with voltage adjustments of a reasonable quantity.   Once the kids go to school today, I intend to delid and replace the thermal interface material with liquid metal conductonaut ,  and drop my already fairly low temperatures even lower.  Hopefully your temps arent so terrible . GL



Yes. I was coming from a 2500K that overclocked like a champ and would do 4.6 Ghz stable with a little tweaking. It's even more disappointing as I got a overclocking motherboard with the hopes of running the chip at 5 Ghz 24/7. My 8600K is more of a sideways upgrade from that and the 2500K I have running by the side still beats it on some workloads.

The temps seem fine on it, and to be honest I really need to spend more time going into the nitty-gritty of the settings. All my current attempts to overclock have been using the board's profiles and adjusting the voltage to get it stable. But, even at a 4.5 Ghz profile and a bunch of extra voltage, the chip isn't 24/7 stable.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2018)

silkstone said:


> Yes. I was coming from a 2500K that overclocked like a champ and would do 4.6 Ghz stable with a little tweaking. It's even more disappointing as I got a overclocking motherboard with the hopes of running the chip at 5 Ghz 24/7. My 8600K is more of a sideways upgrade from that and the 2500K I have running by the side still beats it on some workloads.
> 
> The temps seem fine on it, and to be honest I really need to spend more time going into the nitty-gritty of the settings. All my current attempts to overclock have been using the board's profiles and adjusting the voltage to get it stable. But, even at a 4.5 Ghz profile and a bunch of extra voltage, the chip isn't 24/7 stable.



depending on how badly you'd like a better cpu, you could do that intel replacement deal...they have the performance tuning plan, for $40, you can swap your CPU iirc.

*HERE*

i too had a great 2500k, loved it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2018)

Corsair picked DHL instead of UPS to deliver this time  gonna be a few more days without a proper PC.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 6, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Corsair picked DHL instead of UPS to deliver this time  gonna be a few more days without a proper PC.


Ouch  I was glad when DHL "stopped" domestic deliveries here, altho we still see one a year or so that's been passed off to them. They weren't nearly as timely as FedUPS....


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 6, 2018)

First boot, multiplier to 50x and save & exit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 6, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Ouch  I was glad when DHL "stopped" domestic deliveries here, altho we still see one a year or so that's been passed off to them. They weren't nearly as timely as FedUPS....



they still do it here. As a service they are hit and miss just like a lot of other couriers. I think the main problem was the fact that they were hiring just about anyone that could barely read or speak English and drive to do their deliveries, That resulted in a lot of parcels getting absolutely destroyed in transit and goods being soccer kicked or thrown over a garden fence with absolutely 0 fucks.

I personally prefer UPS or FedEx


----------



## AsRock (Apr 11, 2018)

New family member

Yamaha CX-830 Preamp, with naked pics , needs a little cleaning, pots were dirty but nothing what a little CRC don't solve.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 11, 2018)

I am so stupid. CUDA had a cheap 250GB ssd for that.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 11, 2018)

Specs:
CPU:Intel Core2 Duo E8400 @ 3.00GHz 1333 // RAM:3.8 GB
OS: Version:Windows 7 Pro, SP 1 (64-bit)

Will put a Q6600 in it soon. Also will attempt to get more RAM.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I am so stupid. CUDA had a cheap 250GB ssd for that.


Damn, I want one too! 

...but can it run Crysis?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 13, 2018)

Ordered this yesterday at 6:00 am. Just arrived


----------



## HammerON (Apr 13, 2018)

Needed a case for my E5 2683 v3 cruncher and didn't want to spend much (especially on shipping).  So I checked Amazon and found this Rosewell case:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BITI11G/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Not a real bad case.  Real light though compared to my other cases...


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 13, 2018)

Decided to get the X34P and finally move on from 1080p.


----------



## scevism (Apr 13, 2018)

AsRock said:


> New family member
> 
> Yamaha CX-830 Preamp, with naked pics , needs a little cleaning, pots were dirty but nothing what a little CRC don't solve.


WOW i have the same pre amp been running great for the last 20 years


----------



## AsRock (Apr 13, 2018)

Then u might like my post after this...  coming soon,  Well gone though a LOT of HiFi over the years and still find the older Yamaha even their 90's AV amp kick shit out of stuff they release today or at least in the same kinda price range.

Been listening to it over the last few days and find it very engaging compared to others, it's a shame they did not make the loudness volume motorized .  Well it's a shame it got turned in to just a crappy button later in the years.

Cleaned up pretty well too, although camera saying it needs another wipe down haha, as for the top i might get some  real smooth sand paper and re spay the lid.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 13, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Not a real bad case. Real light though compared to my other cases...



Every case I own now is a Rosewill - four in total   The lightness factor is a big part of it, no more manhandling 30-40 pounds of PC... I swear my HAF 932 weighed in at closer to 50.  May not be able to stand on it, but I don't stand on my PC often.  And they're just well thought out and well put together for the most part, and cheap.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 13, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I swear my HAF 932 weighed in at closer to 50.




Add in a full system with a top quality power supply and them puppies bring in close to 70lbs!!!! But they were built like a tank!!!! 

I still have two of them cases; one the standard ole HAF 932 and the other is the limited AMD edition red case. Both in use with extended ATX or what ever the Supermicro motherboards are.


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 13, 2018)

I just got my self a good Arcade stick Madcatz Street Fighter 4 Tournament Edition Round 2 .






It's the Ps3 versions but works all right with Steam controller config and X input files


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2018)

scevism said:


> WOW i have the same pre amp been running great for the last 20 years



It has a friend now too lol, would of been nice to been able to get it's big brother but not as if i need it anyways.  Sadly it was full of dust although cleaned most of it out.

Teaser pics.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2018)

This is what the Rosewell case looks like now:


----------



## witkazy (Apr 15, 2018)

Been usin' them babies for a while now ,and yet failed to show them off somehow..
well ,here they go:


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 15, 2018)

I just leave this here....


----------



## phill (Apr 15, 2018)

Whilst this hasn't been bought new or bought recently, I have managed to get it up and running with a now spare PSU..  Oh I do love a bit of hardware 









Much love still here for the X58 setups and I hope that this one doesn't disappoint too much


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Been usin' them babies for a while now ,and yet failed to show them off somehow..
> well ,here they go:



They have one the VSX-3900 in our local, been there a while now they would probably let it got for $10  as some one decided to break a button on it :|.

I still have a Pioneer VSX 56TXi heavy as hell.


----------



## witkazy (Apr 15, 2018)

AsRock said:


> They have one the VSX-3900 in our local, been there a while now they would probably let it got for $10  as some one decided to break a button on it :|.
> 
> I still have a Pioneer VSX 56TXi heavy as hell.


Mine vsx5400 is not exactly portable either spankin' 10kg ,made in 1989 alive and kicking in 2018 Looks like they were build to last or something


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 15, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Still waiting for a few other bits and peice to arrive. smaller items were much cheaper on amazon.
> 
> I pray to the many jesuses that this 8600k is a good overclocker



I got a golden chip I think. I am 24.7 365  5.2ghz at 1.425vcore avx 0 and LLC mode 4 on MSI bios, and set it to Override mode.  everything else I left default. liquid metal on IHS and top of CPU. im not breaking 65 celsius in extreme stress tests... so I doubt I break 60 celsius in gaming. i am actually glad I went this way over 8700k at 4.8 or 4.9ghz. seems like its easier to handle a OC when no HT is involved, and 99% of games i play won't even really benefit from the extra threads.


I was watching a leaked video of the AMD 2700x recently, in world of warcraft it was only using 1-2 cores, 95% usage a lot of times on one core and no other core being used. So i loaded up WoW did the same flight pattern, my CPu usage on 1 core never broke 65%.  strong core = king.  *6 strong cores? Sparta. 8 weak cores + 8 weaker threads? Persians. *


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Mine vsx5400 is not exactly portable either spankin' 10kg ,made in 1989 alive and kicking in 2018 Looks like they were build to last or something



Well except the solder joints .


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2018)

Well here's my old(28years) new amp i picked up and some thing else that from the 70's which needs a clean and testing yet but some seemed to like the Sansui i posted a while back so.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 18, 2018)

Here's a inside shot, little dusty, but if you look carefully you will see a date too. Sadly their is not output from the amp or preamp although there is from the headphone socket, all so noticed that there is 3 bolts missing too which holds the casing on ( so some ones been in).   when i picked it up i noticed it was plugged in and some one left it facing away and hoping some one did not flip the switch on the back ( power Mode ) when it was turned on or soon after being turned off as this typically kills the power transistors.

Anyways,


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 20, 2018)

These have been sitting in my room for about a month and a half now. I was hoping I could go on holiday early but my solicitor and the immigration office here in Australia are giving me conflicting information regarding my visa. Long story short, I'll have to wait until June 16 to use them coz my PC is back home in the Philippines. I had hoped to be back home early April but oh well.


----------



## theonek (Apr 20, 2018)

adulaamin said:


> View attachment 100035
> 
> These have been sitting in my room for about a month and a half now. I was hoping I could go on holiday early but my solicitor and the immigration office here in Australia are giving me conflicting information regarding my visa. Long story short, I'll have to wait until June 16 to use them coz my PC is back home in the Philippines. I had hoped to be back home early April but oh well.



Well, if you won't need them, sell them. I could buy both...


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 20, 2018)

theonek said:


> Well, if you won't need them, sell them. I could buy both...



I might sell them if my holiday gets delayed again. It's been delayed twice already. I've had to rebook flights twice as well.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 20, 2018)

R-Pi 3 B+. Just the board as I'm waiting on the PoE hat to become available for PXE boot (no power adapter or SD card).


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 20, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Here's a inside shot, little dusty, but if you look carefully you will see a date too. Sadly their is not output from the amp or preamp although there is from the headphone socket, all so noticed that there is 3 bolts missing too which holds the casing on ( so some ones been in).   when i picked it up i noticed it was plugged in and some one left it facing away and hoping some one did not flip the switch on the back ( power Mode ) when it was turned on or soon after being turned off as this typically kills the power transistors.
> 
> Anyways,



Bummer, I was drooling over that Marantz ... what does the power mode selector on the back supposed to do?  Also, seeing a remote control plug is pretty amazing.




adulaamin said:


> These have been sitting in my room for about a month and a half now. I was hoping I could go on holiday early but my solicitor and the immigration office here in Australia are giving me conflicting information regarding my visa. Long story short, I'll have to wait until June 16 to use them coz my PC is back home in the Philippines. I had hoped to be back home early April but oh well.



Absolute torture.  Cruel and unusual punishment!


----------



## AsRock (Apr 20, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Bummer, I was drooling over that Marantz ... what does the power mode selector on the back supposed to do?  Also, seeing a remote control plug is pretty amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBH i do not like the look of it, but then i removed the wooden case and all that changed haha. Found out that there is no output from the preamp or amp how ever there is from the headphone sockets. As much as i would hate to do it i might have to break it up and sell it for parts but thats un decided and as far as i can tell the output transisters are working so might be a odd resistor or a bunch of caps that need replacing which is expected.  O yeah need to find a replacement string for the tuner too but that's a none issue really.

The switch is for Quad  output, they use a module on the under side, here's a few pics of the module and a few others.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 21, 2018)

I been wanting this EVGA Hybrid cooler for a while bcs my Nvidia GTX 1080 Ti Founders Edition got up to around 89c while gaming.





with this aio I just quickly tested Far Cry 5 and it only got up to 52c that's a improvement  on top of that it looks alright maybe I will pay a AIO for my i7-6700k so it can be all water 






*EDIT* I forgot to add that the screws for the rad from EVGA has been the most pleasant I have ever used to install a rad with because the once from like Corsair ain't really good even for first install.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm a bad, bad, boy... she's gonna shoot me...
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1902169420/magic-office-chair-caster-wheels-protect-your-floo



I can't help it... it glows in the dark.... I have a fixation...


----------



## Jetster (Apr 25, 2018)

Two more just arrived, have two others being used in my Synology so 7 total for my NAS when i switch it over


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2018)

Any reason you went for the WD over the Seagate Iron series drives at all?   I'd love to update my Synology box as well but I would like to grab enough drives to fill the case I have up when I do..  Trouble for that is there's 8 drives needed and then I have another 4 standard alone drives for off premise backup (just in case...)  12 drives just aren't cheap!!


----------



## Jetster (Apr 25, 2018)

phill said:


> Any reason you went for the WD over the Seagate Iron series drives at all?   I'd love to update my Synology box as well but I would like to grab enough drives to fill the case I have up when I do..  Trouble for that is there's 8 drives needed and then I have another 4 standard alone drives for off premise backup (just in case...)  12 drives just aren't cheap!!



I went for what was on sale to mix it up some. 3 HGST NAS, 3 Toshiba N300, one Red WD. The Ironwolf's just don't go on sale much

I think I'm goin withh 5 drives in a RAID6. With two in a synology as a back up. But still not sure


----------



## R00kie (Apr 25, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm a bad, bad, boy... she's gonna shoot me...
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1902169420/magic-office-chair-caster-wheels-protect-your-floo
> 
> View attachment 100144
> ...


I always wondered how you can get these off a chair, it never worked for me...


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> I always wondered how you can get these off a chair, it never worked for me...


It's just pressure. Last ones I pulled off, I levered in between the wheels and base with an open end wrench, and pried down. I also seem to recall using two flat blade screwdrivers on one at my old workplace, but that procedure had two of us doing it.  If I don't have buyer's remorse and cancel my order, I'll let you know in a couple of months


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 25, 2018)

Jetster said:


> Two more just arrived, have two others being used in my Synology so 7 total for my NAS when i switch it over



That reminds me of a riddle... "What keeps getting bigger but never changes in size?"


----------



## phill (Apr 25, 2018)

Please do let me know how things go with the different drives   I'd love to be able to replace my WD Reds, but I think I might need the lottery numbers for what it'll cost me at the moment


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> "What keeps getting bigger but never changes in size?"


Your age? (did not ask Mr. Google)


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 25, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your age? (did not ask Mr. Google)



Hard drives... but I like your guess


----------



## phill (Apr 26, 2018)

I had a moment of weakness...  





I had a bonus from work and the i7 and another Z170 OCF board was too good to pass up...  So it didn't!! 

The top right is DDR4 for my Mum's build for my niece and the G Skill DDR3 is 2133Mhz CL9 stuff for my X58 rigs, possibly my SR-2 if I can find another 2 sets like this!   Shame they didn't have the original boxes or packaging for them sadly but...

Now I've got to get saving for some cooling and hardware for my X99 system and more so, some PSUs so I can test all this stuff laying about!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 27, 2018)

The newest addition to my "Skylake" family here at home a Dell Latitude E7470 with a Intel Core i5-6300U (Skylake-U), 8GB DDR4-2132 (1 more stick can be added), Intel 540s 256GB M.2. SATA3 (SSDCKKF256H6), Dell F0WXV (AU Optroinics) 14inch WQHD 2560x1440@60z touchscreen, Intel I219LM Ethernet & Intel Wireless-AC 8260:









Yes it's the Mirror's Edge Catalyst Collectors Edition what can I say I love that come I had to own the Collectors Edition


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 27, 2018)

Finally put my 10Gbps network card to good use.





Spec: Core i7-6700K under clocked to 3GHz, 16GB DDR4-3000 RAM, Gigabyte Z270N-WiFi mini-ITX motherboard (new), Aquantia 10Gbps network card (new-ish), Corsair H60 liquid cooler, 4x 4TB Toshiba N300 drives (new), 1x 60GB Corsair Force GT SSD for the OS, CFI A7979 chassis (new), 300W SFX PSU (new).

I can not recommend the chassis, it was a pain to build, as there's really no space above most of the motherboard. Putting in my old H60 cooler didn't really help with the available space, but at the same time, it's hard to find a low-profile enough cooler that can still cool a decent CPU in this chassis.

So what about the network performance? Not half bad, I have to say...


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 28, 2018)

Not in boxes but got to show off my B-day purchases.  





Acer 38" ultrawide, Corsair's K95 Platnium, Dark Core SE mouse, and wireless charging pad.  Love it all.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 28, 2018)

I got this Synology DS115j 1 Bay Desktop NAS Enclosure and added one of my 2TB Toshiba hdd.  77£ from Amazon, I quite like it


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 30, 2018)

Latitude E5420
got it for only 100


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2018)

@remixedcat is that's € or $ it's cheap I purchased my Dell for like $365 second handed and even got NBD ProSupport until the 29th of November 2020


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 30, 2018)

USD.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 30, 2018)

I bought a couple of those from Newegg for $200 Refurbished $100 is a good deal


----------



## remixedcat (May 1, 2018)

Now just looking for a cheap sff PC for under 80 to put in the dining room..


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 1, 2018)

I got myself an Crucial MX500 500GB froma Amazon UK - 89£ brand new


----------



## DR4G00N (May 2, 2018)

New toy for the trusty Z170M OCF.


----------



## phill (May 2, 2018)

Trying to find one of those boards is a nightmare!!  I wouldn't mind getting one but having it's bigger brother I'm really not sure I'd need too lol  Even more so now that I'm not benching anymore!


----------



## Jetster (May 2, 2018)




----------



## DR4G00N (May 3, 2018)

phill said:


> Trying to find one of those boards is a nightmare!!  I wouldn't mind getting one but having it's bigger brother I'm really not sure I'd need too lol  Even more so now that I'm not benching anymore!


Yeah, if you don't bench then it really is unnecessary to get an MOCF. A cool fact to note is that the big Z170 OCF can run coffee cpu's too with the right bios and mods.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 3, 2018)

Got myself a pair of SONOS One speakers for a couple of diff rooms. Took a risk but I had an Amz gift card. Not disappointed I’m in love with the sound these ones come with Alexa


----------



## phill (May 3, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Yeah, if you don't bench then it really is unnecessary to get an MOCF. A cool fact to note is that the big Z170 OCF can run coffee cpu's too with the right bios and mods.



Doesn't really stop me wanting the board tho!! lol  

I'm not so interested in the new Intel CPUs..  I'm going back to AMD....


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 3, 2018)

Corsair Vengeance RED 8GB new from ebay 90£, got 24GB now enough for what I do


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2018)

its prettier in real life, my camera just sucks.






after I added other two fans with gorilla glue, here it is in the dark and correct orientation


----------



## remixedcat (May 3, 2018)

WD black 1TB and a 10 dollar logitech wireless mouse. 

next month will get an SSD for the latitude. and some cloning software that will work on server 2012.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 3, 2018)

@lynx29 is Duke gonna nuke'm????


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> @lynx29 is Duke gonna nuke'm????



yeah haha, i hate that. i been considering some black electircal tape over the Duke glow. its kinda dumb. MSI could have done something better, like a dragon logo of theirs glowing woulda been way cooler.

here is a better pic, the pink fan on bottom is hitting the GPU. no necessary, but I like good air flow, and the stream of air is directly strongest right in the little gap of the heatsink and GPU PCB board. so its probably helping, but i dunno really


----------



## puma99dk| (May 3, 2018)

@lynx29 can't u just turn off the light in MSI Afterburner? I can do that in Nvidia LED Visualizer even with this EVGA AIO on my GTX 1080 Ti.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> @lynx29 can't u just turn off the light in MSI Afterburner? I can do that in Nvidia LED Visualizer even with this EVGA AIO on my GTX 1080 Ti.



I didn't know MSI Afterburner had that option, MSI Mystic Light does, but it is a terrible APP that requires a new "apply" every time I boot.


----------



## Disparia (May 3, 2018)

So I have my kids computer down to parts, like everything out and disassembled to reasonable degree. The mobo/gpu heatsinks had been taken off, cleaned, dried, and awaiting fresh paste... but I find an empty tube! Order up a MX-4 fat-tube (20g) and it'll be here in only a couple days. That would be today and all is good with that. But a couple days ago there were parts everywhere that couldn't just sit around... so I try a local computer repair shop and no surprise, they don't have any "retail" paste because it's not a common item. However, they can ring up "the stuff they use" if I didn't mind. Was very interested in what a repair shop uses so I ask to see it, and it's 20g of "OEM white" or maybe you know it under the familiar name of "ShenzhenBolyx Electeonics Co., Ltd Heatsink Compounds HC-131".




It's not bad in all honestly. But a years worth of dust was also cleaned out I can't accurately compare the two yet. I can say that it is one of easiest pastes I've ever used.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 3, 2018)

Jizzler said:


> So I have my kids computer down to parts, like everything out and disassembled to reasonable degree. The mobo/gpu heatsinks had been taken off, cleaned, dried, and awaiting fresh paste... but I find an empty tube! Order up a MX-4 fat-tube (20g) and it'll be here in only a couple days. That would be today and all is good with that. But a couple days ago there were parts everywhere that couldn't just sit around... so I try a local computer store and no surprise, they don't have any "retail" paste because it's not a common item. However, they can ring up "the stuff they use" if I didn't mind. Was very interested in what a repair shop uses so I ask to see it, and it's 20g of "OEM white" or maybe you know it under the familiar name of "ShenzhenBolyx Electeonics Co., Ltd Heatsink Compounds HC-131".
> 
> View attachment 100540
> It's not bad in all honestly. But a years worth of dust was also cleaned out I can't accurately compare the two yet. I can say that it is one of easiest pastes I've ever used.



lolol oh man... I have been into some old PC stores with guys like in their 60s and 70s running them not having a clue about anything, it amazes me. That paste reminds me of them for some reason.

what is really amazing is how they are the ones with the PC stores and not us, lol


----------



## theonek (May 4, 2018)

well, was able to get another pair of Corsair's Dominator... and they don't look bad at all!


----------



## Komshija (May 9, 2018)

New PSU, FSP Hydro G 650 W. Ordered it today in the morning and by 16 O'clock they already arrived. That was the fastest delivery ever! 





Soon after...




... about 1 hour later, after strong mature language while trying to fit-in 24-pin ATX connector. It was a nightmare to attach it properly, but this is mainly motherboard to blame because I had a similar issue with previous PSU.





It runs smoothly so far, but what bothers me are voltages on +3.3V. They shouldn't be that high for such quality PSU. It's possible that motherboard readings are incorrect and I don't have a multimeter to measure them properly. Oh, btw, there are no +3.3V readings in BIOS. Nowhere to find them...

Here are those +3.3V readings...


----------



## phill (May 10, 2018)

I finally pulled my finger out and bought myself a new PSU...





So it allowed me to test all this lot...





And then I was even more stupid and grabbed this lot 













I checked the socket before I did anything with this one and it was nice and clean and funnily enough, no missing pins like the right hand one...


----------



## lZKoce (May 11, 2018)

Small upgrade in the audio department. No, it's not Blue Yeti, but it doesn't cost nearly as much. The PSU I got by accident on the Earth day and it was the cheapest phantom PSU available. I only hope it works. What I forgot was a UK to EU plug converter...I guess tomorrow when I get one I can finally plug it in.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2018)

I got some new headphones home, sooo comfy only thing is the pats on top i have to get use to but soo much nicer than my old ATH-M50RD 

Added a couple of more pics and my girl told me she is jelly that I have the Mirror's Edge Catalyst Collector's Edition bcs of the statue


----------



## biffzinker (May 17, 2018)

Confirmed:



So you know my name big deal.


----------



## Jetster (May 17, 2018)

Sounds like a made up name


----------



## biffzinker (May 18, 2018)

It showed up before Monday so here it is.








Sorry the smartphone camera doesn't like the overhead artificial lighting. Stock Spire heatsink is massive compared to the Stealth.


----------



## HammerON (May 19, 2018)




----------



## biffzinker (May 19, 2018)

So that's where the other up close photo came from.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 19, 2018)

weeeeee...

aherm... alongside some non tech stuff in a package of 23.6kg i received :

1. a Medion Erazer X81699 keyboard, after some time with a Logitech G410 i wanted to see if Medion were as awesome as they were with the 32" 1440p screen i bought from them and going from TKL to full size again (but quite compact).

verdict .... ooohhhh yes they are ... less than 80chf, floating key, aluminum top plate, no software needed (macro possible, 100% antighosting and full RGB plus effect already in onboard memory) extra keycaps, Kailh blue switch (well between the Kailh and Omron Romer G .... no place for cherry anymore in my heart  ) magnetic faux leather wristrest...

2. Sandisk USB 3.1 Type C 64gb (less than 30chf) for my Nokia 8


3. and some games .... "coup de coeur" Outcast second contact and BattleChaser Nightwar do i need to censor the back of the box??? 


4. plus an extra case for a Rasberry Pi (as i have an Odroid C2 ... i hope the heatsink placement will match if i remove the original heatsink.... or i will get a new RPi 3 B+ later hehe)




biffzinker said:


> So you know my name big deal.


i am also a Nicolas without a H .... but not a Ranger .... uh? Ranger again?

Chuck, is that you?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2018)

What have I done? 2x 2TB micron 1100s


----------



## biffzinker (May 19, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> What have I done? 2x 2TB micron 1100s


Lemme guess, you bought those at $269 per drive? Limit of 2 per order


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Lemme guess, you bought those at $269 per drive? Limit of 2 per order



no  I got them at 309


----------



## biffzinker (May 19, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> no  I got them at 309


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/whats-on-your-hardware-wish-list.236835/post-3843261


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/whats-on-your-hardware-wish-list.236835/post-3843261



ah there was a similar deal for 289 a few weeks ago. I dont trust that site though. and have no issues spending the extra money. Iv been eying these for about 2 months now since my old HDD array died.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 19, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> I dont trust that site though.


RAKUTEN.COM?  Used to be Buy.com.  Been around since the 90's.  Predates Amazon and Google.  Was THE place to buy hardware.


----------



## ap4lifetn (May 20, 2018)

I seem to have a spending problem.

Decided to upgrade 3 PCs for the family with myself keeping the 8700k!


----------



## ASOT (May 20, 2018)

Always the better for u


----------



## ap4lifetn (May 20, 2018)

ASOT said:


> Always the better for u


The Ryzen 7 technically scores higher in Cinebench


----------



## Solaris17 (May 20, 2018)

thebluebumblebee said:


> RAKUTEN.COM?  Used to be Buy.com.  Been around since the 90's.  Predates Amazon and Google.  Was THE place to buy hardware.



to each there own! more for you guys!


----------



## ASOT (May 20, 2018)

ap4lifetn said:


> The Ryzen 7 technically scores higher in Cinebench



Not even close to 8700k OC in gaming and those 12 threads help alot in multitasting 

Cinebench is for kids,u whant scores and numbers get threadripper/i9 or xeon 123456789 for that!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 20, 2018)

ASOT said:


> Always the better for u


not really... in fact



ASOT said:


> *Not even close to 8700k OC in gaming *and those 12 threads help alot in multitasting
> 
> Cinebench is for kids,u whant scores and numbers get threadripper/i9 or xeon 123456789 for that!


blindsided .... too bad too bad  (or not that much blind ... you recommend a Threadripper, tho a 2600X 2700 would be enough and way cheaper than a Xeon or threadripper, or a  i7 +2 for the marketing name)  the R7 has more thread than the 8700K  tho on OC departement ... meh ...

*closer than you think  unless ou really think 5fps is a huge gape.*(in the case of a 2600X)

too bad it's 1XXX instead of 2XXX, although even R5 or R7 1XXX are up to the task and close enough to Intel's counterpart to use the hammer they carry in our avatar (need an update ahah  )

way to go for me next is a R5 2600X over any 8600K or 8700K, specially for the price ahah (or for the resolution i play at... 1440/1620p )

(worth mentioning ... it's not only in Cinebench it can score higher or closer   )


----------



## ASOT (May 20, 2018)

The boy wants cinebench score! Really man i know r7 has 16threads i have several pc in house 

Edit: Shall stay ontopic i think?!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 20, 2018)

ASOT said:


> The boy wants cinebench score! Really man i know r7 has 16threads i have several pc in house
> 
> Edit: Shall stay ontopic i think?!


again with on topic   (at last it's not a "stay polite"? well you didn't answer last time on "what wasn't polite" )

it was slightly on topic, discussing about the latest acquisition from another user  although ... well did i talk about cinebench? 5fps is not a cinebench difference ahah ... (although you do realise that you are basically calling a lot of user "kids" or "boy" well there could be girls too ... you know ...    )

on topics: garage sale can be surprising ... 

2 little game i loved, but i don't know why i didn't had them in my collection....



2$ pce ~ but that not the surprise .... stuck in DSII box :

a uSD 128gb UHS-I CL10  luccckkkkkkkyyyyyyyy (fortunately empty and seemingly brand new )


----------



## biffzinker (May 20, 2018)

ASOT said:


> The boy wants cinebench score! Really man i know r7 has 16threads


Will twelve threads suffice?
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/post-your-cinebench-score.213237/post-3844076



GreiverBlade said:


> 2 little game i loved, but i don't know why i didn't had them in my collection....


Still have my copy of Max Payne 2 from relase to retail, same one as you posted of.  Wonder how fast it would run over Ryzen's six cores?


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 20, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Wonder how fast it would run over Ryzen's six cores?


well i would be surprised if it ran with more than 2 core ....  but even in that occurrence, i'd say around 5 fps lower than a 8700K  (at 1440p/1620p, at 1080 it might be 8fps slower  )


Max Pain 2 was a neat addition to my old and still extremely good collection


----------



## Komshija (May 24, 2018)

They make PC or laptop 5% faster. Guaranteed.

Bottom three purchased recently, i5 sticker & manual given for free at one PC shop long time ago - I nicely asked for them and got a few of them for free.


----------



## Flanker (May 26, 2018)

Got this new PC in late Feb. It's the one in my spec. Loving this mITX build 

While this case is pretty awesome overall, that graphics card holder can't deal with the 2+ slot size of the Gigabyte card. So that feature is useless lol.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 3, 2018)

Not bad, on sale + coupon.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 3, 2018)

Logitech H600 wireless headset, needed it for the bedroom. cables+tired+cats=ugh... lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 3, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> Logitech H600 wireless headset, needed it for the bedroom. cables+tired+cats=ugh... lol



Evil u taking the cats play things away


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 3, 2018)

needed more storage kapacity so got my hands on a crucial mx300 2 tb ssd for what is like 310 usd and a wd red 4 tb hdd and some tools.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 3, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> Evil u taking the cats play things away



lol. my cat anubis has tons of strings he loves to play with ^__^


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 3, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> lol. my cat anubis has tons of strings he loves to play with ^__^



There is nothing better then a headphone wire being used by the cats owner


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 3, 2018)

meow! lol


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is a small upgrade I got for a goods price, this here is my first Intel X chipset and cpu 

I had to order Thermalright LGA2011 Retention Kit so I can fit my trusty legancy old True cooler on this cpu too


----------



## Komshija (Jun 7, 2018)

Not the newest tech, but still respectable old Core 2 Duo T9900. Miraculously, this one is clocked up to 3,2 GHz instead of 3,06 GHz! 
CPU arrived today and it works like a charm.








Old P8700 and new T9900. Yes, that was me who scratched P8700 while removing/applying thermal paste somewhere in the past. It still works well.




And bonus for the end: 3,2 GHz out of the box. Crazy! 








It surely deserved "Core 2 Extreme" sticker!


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 8, 2018)

Model:    OptiPlex 380
CPU:    Intel Core2 Duo E7500 @ 2.93GHz 1066
RAM:    3.0 GB
HDD:          320GB (Seagate)

not bad for just 30 on ebay. 

this'll be the new guest pc or backup HTPC. 


and also ordered another logitech k400 keyboard, as well and that'll be the one for the pc noted above. 

I think I'm up to like 30 some logitechs of various types here.... wow lol

it seems the theme of the year's acuisitions are laptops (both lenovo and dell), and dell desktops and logitechs... lol. not complainin tho it's been pretty neat. 

still eyeing a dell poweredge server. I need a badass hyper-v or esxi server. much needed for software dev'ing.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 8, 2018)

My setup looks better now with white wire on the 24pins 

I know trying to apply the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut ain't the best u might have seen I hope it's good enough


----------



## emissary42 (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 10, 2018)

It's not mine but my brother helped make this card (PCB designer & engineer)... And I'm so proud!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 12, 2018)

I got my second handed Creative Sound Blaster Z today, because honestly the onboard Realtek ALC1220 chip was just disappointing with my Audio-Technica ATH-A550Z.

I came from onboard Creative Core3D on my old Z270.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2018)

Bunch of bit's and bobs, all so thought the thread needed a bump too P.


----------



## Komshija (Jun 13, 2018)

@AsRock: Are you building or repairing something?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 13, 2018)

Having a go at repairing a Marantz Model 4300, already tested most of the parts like the main transistors and worked really well. Ended up ordering 100 @ $6+$5 shipping ( 13 week lead time), can always match and sell online if need be.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 15, 2018)

This 75w/125VA network-centric UPS has been around for awhile, but never at a price that I found acceptable. Was recently in a Newegg Flash for $20.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 15, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> My setup looks better now with white wire on the 24pins
> 
> I know trying to apply the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut ain't the best u might have seen I hope it's good enough



That's a shocking spread did you try warming it up first

on the other hand the rest of that build looks mint mate


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jun 15, 2018)

Purchased a new case and this is it.....









Plus a little geto mod to my M2 boot drive.....


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 16, 2018)

bought a cheap 17 in widescreen monitor for 25 off ebay.... let's see how that shiznit works out lol. need a cheap spare.



Jizzler said:


> This 75w/125VA network-centric UPS has been around for awhile, but never at a price that I found acceptable. Was recently in a Newegg Flash for $20.
> 
> View attachment 102407




One major problem... no 3rd prong and a lot of enterprise hardware and even some prosumer stuff like luxul uses 3 prong... 

APC should have put 3 prong in there.

I would have gotten it as well but that issue....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 16, 2018)

Flanker said:


> Got this new PC in late Feb. It's the one in my spec. Loving this mITX build
> 
> While this case is pretty awesome overall, that graphics card holder can't deal with the 2+ slot size of the Gigabyte card. So that feature is useless lol.
> 
> View attachment 101676View attachment 101677



It's a lot of fun isn't it? Challenging yourself with building "sleeper" HEDT's in deceptively small cases.  I've done a couple in the recent past, and really enjoyed them. Now I just need to do one for myself. One of the best parts is when someone see's the PC, and doesnt think much of it, since many people will relate the size with the performance, and (atleast in the PC world) size doesnt correlate to effectiveness/strength.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 16, 2018)

Got my “unicorn” today. Just a little teaser I need to resize the photos.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 16, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> It's a lot of fun isn't it? Challenging yourself with building "sleeper" HEDT's in deceptively small cases.  I've done a couple in the recent past, and really enjoyed them. Now I just need to do one for myself. One of the best parts is when someone see's the PC, and doesnt think much of it, since many people will relate the size with the performance, and (atleast in the PC world) size doesnt correlate to effectiveness/strength.



One of the mods I wanna do sometime when I'm not so drained from summer is putting one of those in an a/v reciever case (not just an HTPC case that's not good enough lmao) I also wanna get an LCD to put in it that would sorta match as well.


----------



## Flanker (Jun 16, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> It's a lot of fun isn't it? Challenging yourself with building "sleeper" HEDT's in deceptively small cases.  I've done a couple in the recent past, and really enjoyed them. Now I just need to do one for myself. One of the best parts is when someone see's the PC, and doesnt think much of it, since many people will relate the size with the performance, and (atleast in the PC world) size doesnt correlate to effectiveness/strength.



To be honest I'm motivated by a really small flat and moving frequently, I would probably get a FT05 otherwise. But yes, a compact powerhouse is super awesome. RVZ02 is a bit tough with CPU cooling options though, but I do almost all my work with GPU, so I guess it won't be a problem any time soon.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 17, 2018)

Sapphire Nitro+ Vega 64 













My old Tri-X Fury for reference


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 17, 2018)

New Corsair ML series fans and 3 NZXT SENTRY 3 fan controllers has replaced all the old fans in my pc case and alowed for a bit higher oc as well.

Old dusty fans and fan controller.





New fans and controllers





Fans and controllers installed in my pc.





























Thanks to the new cooling i can go higher on CPU OC from 4.25 GHz to now 4.42 GHz. Temp is still high but same temp as before just with higher OC now.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 18, 2018)

First two components for my next project. The rest will arrive throughout the week.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 19, 2018)

This makes it painfully obvious what I'm doing







Last piece of the puzzle arrives on Friday.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 19, 2018)

got a pixel 2 XL coming for the Mrs.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 22, 2018)

Anker wireless charging pad, a 17 inch widescreen monitor for the spare downstairs/guest pc, a Tylt wireless charging stand, and I got a mystery gift coming that the giver said I need and it will be tech related and a lot of help. Wonder what it is!!!!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> I got a mystery gift coming that the giver said I need and it will be tech related and a lot of help. Wonder what it is!!!!


Rosie the robot?


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 22, 2018)

LOL if it's that I will


----------



## Disparia (Jun 22, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> One major problem... no 3rd prong and a lot of enterprise hardware and even some prosumer stuff like luxul uses 3 prong...
> 
> APC should have put 3 prong in there.
> 
> I would have gotten it as well but that issue....



Quite true -- it doesn't even support my (3-prong) Ubiquity Edge Router.

I'm moving some of my home equipment around. This UPS will only have to support my ISP gateway and an LED light, should we have a blackout. Though, aside from hurricanes, we rarely have black-outs. What we do get at least a dozen times a year are less-than-a-second drops of power.


----------



## Trekkie4 (Jun 22, 2018)

Interesting thread... Think I'll re-post some of the stuff from TPU Nostalgic Hardware Club 


I recently bought a pair of these ... Sony SS-H771. Quite impressive pair of speakers for the price of 32$! And yes - they both got their dust cover(s), but they've been removed for take sake of taking the picture 




Then, there's this Shure cart here, bought it for 16$... M75B, Type 2 from around mid 70s. Made in USA, the idea is to buy rest of the set (SME headshell, phono leads, mounting screws & M75 ED/T2 stylus) making it the ultimate vintage phono head! Well OK, perhaps not the ultimate, but I absolutely love it. In fact, I just placed an order for Technics-type SME black headshell, which should arrive within 4-5 days! 


 



Speaking of cartridges, I also picked up cheap (brand new) Audio Technica, for approx. 8$ on AliExpress. Model number is AT 3600L, with genuine stylus. Had one on my old Akai table years ago & quite frankly, it sounded better than twice as expensive AT 95E! And it seems I'm not the only one to feel that way, as there's a whole bunch of folks out there buying these & they are all happy with it. My recommendation to anyone, looking for a cheap MM cartridge ... you can't go wrong at this price!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 22, 2018)

Got some cool stuff here, I've got some cool stuff arriving soon I'll have to take pictures but I need to sell my old x5650 rig first.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2018)

No more sore/red eyes! I should have bought this sooner....
At first I was somewhat sceptical but they do really help.









Highly recommended!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jun 22, 2018)

@P4-630 Looks awesome, At least you've given me something to ask for at Christmas/My birthday whilst looking cool at the pc. Guess i need these judging by a very long time at the computer screen.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 22, 2018)

Congratz @P4-630 I am just lucky my normal glasses filter out the blue light from monitors and screens in general this is what I love the most about them and the vintage style xD


----------



## HammerON (Jun 23, 2018)

Going to replace the current EK water block on the i9 7980XE with this monoblock to help cool the VRM.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 23, 2018)

My new project is finally complete. It's an Eluktronics W650KK1 barebones laptop. Cost me a mere $574 for the laptop itself and the components needed to make it work.























I'd definitely recommend this if you're an enthusiast looking for a cheap and reasonably powerful gaming laptop.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 23, 2018)

That's pretty cool. How much wattage can the CPU socket take?


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 23, 2018)

Up to 65W, but some people have gotten 7700Ks to work by delidding and undervolting them. Using a CPU that is more than 65W will void the laptop's warranty, though.


----------



## dj-electric (Jun 23, 2018)

I'd totally go ham with something like an i5 6500\7500. Deliding anyway. What an incredible value.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 26, 2018)

I got Mad Catz F.R.E.Q. M Wireless, Steelseries DeX and Roccat rest on summer sale, paid $60 in total.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jun 26, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> its prettier in real life, my camera just sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...what rgb/led fans are those?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 26, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> ...what rgb/led fans are those?



None of them are RGB.

new 2018 model of Apevia fans pink color

and the 3 on front are 140mm x3 Corsair - very dark purple glow, its gorgeous irl, its almost like a black glow the purple is so dark  

that needs to be the next trend / invention, black noctua heatsink, black noctua fans, and then black LED glowing strips, but like a sort of mystical black glow, that would be epic


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 26, 2018)

Received this today. Evga GTX 1050 2GB FTW Gaming ACX 3.0
Snapped it up from Evga's B-Stock on sale last Wednesday, it was listed @ $130 USD but I also had some Evga bucks saved up so it was only $55 USD shipped when all was said and done.


----------



## Fouquin (Jun 27, 2018)

Cheating a bit, not actually a tech purchase but it is supporting some of my tech purchases: a new display case.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 27, 2018)

I got a robit! a Neato D7 connected Vacuum!!


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2018)

Isn't one of those room cleaners that map out your house ?, some are said that they send the info out to the internet too.

Safe here from those not just the silly price but thinking they hate screws .


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 27, 2018)

Yes, and my house has a fairly typical layout so... nothing really distinct about it. Just an average 4BR2BA house lol. It has to map it so it can create the no-go zones. It's cool. You can go to the app and draw boundaries where you don't want it to go (I did the area around the cats water dish, around the stairs, and a wonky spot in my office I knew it would get stuck on lol. So far we ran it 3 times on the 2nd floor since it was really gross lol. 

It did get stuck a few times allready but it was a quick fix. completely filled the fucker up in just 2 rooms the first time lmao. our floors are really bad. and it's been too hot to do much around the house. 

Floorplanny goodness:


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2018)

One of those like but no thanks for me, well if they get real popular it be a awesome way to aid a thief to rob your house.

Last time i checked you don't run around with a hoover \ vacuum .

I have no faith in internet connected devices.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 27, 2018)

AsRock said:


> I have no faith in internet connected devices.



but you are posting to this forum on one lol. I only buy home automation from certain proven brands, no knockoffs or chinese no-name brands.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 27, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> but you are posting to this forum on one lol. I only buy home automation from certain proven brands, no knockoffs or chinese no-name brands.



Which is why it gets turned off all the time, Well i guess not being a Chinese knock off it should not be burning the house down at least, although it still be made in China.

I know ublock don't like the tracking their site does apparently.

Anyways i hope you both are enjoying it, it's the main thing right , i do hope you got it on sale which is currently running.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 27, 2018)

Yeah got it on sale.  

Had to make sure it was a good one for allergies since whenever I vacuum my throat closes up, my face is a wet runny mess, and my eyes sting like acid and lava hit em. Fuck that shit! lol. I have it scheduled to do it when my hubby's home so he can mess with the brush cleaning and emptying the bin. he doesn't mind so...


----------



## FireFox (Jun 28, 2018)

Bought it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 29, 2018)

Are you going to trade it in for a Threadripper


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2018)

I would never do something like that, the seller asked me the same thing and he was lucky i wasn't in the mood to punch someone in the face.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 29, 2018)

LED RGB Bluetooth Disco light.
*
BECAUSE WHY THE F NOT???*

And yeah, synced it up for an awesome VR section playing Beat Saber. AWWW YEAHHHH


----------



## FireFox (Jun 29, 2018)

Arrived today


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 29, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Arrived today
> 
> View attachment 103274View attachment 103275



i think i have 2 or more of my nephews destroyed Xboxone controlers in various states of damage that i cant bring myself to throw out....i feel like there might be a time when parts from one of them may come in handy in the future. It did work that way once, when i harvested a joystick for a newer working controller from an older broken one.


----------



## Disparia (Jul 1, 2018)

Not really tech... but $7 is nice, even beats off-brand Amazon belts by quite a bit.



A little more tech related...


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorta tech related:



Hope it makes good Covfefe! Sick of plasticy covfefe makers. Spluged on a BUNN. Hope I won't have to buy another covfefe maker again and this lasts a long time.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 4, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> Sorta tech related:
> View attachment 103488
> Hope it makes good Covfefe! Sick of plasticy covfefe makers. Spluged on a BUNN. Hope I won't have to buy another covfefe maker again and this lasts a long time.


I thought it said RGB in the listing lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> I thought it said RGB in the listing lol


 me too rofl 

although ... didn't we get a warning a few page back on "non computer" hardware purchase?


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 4, 2018)

LOL. and nope it doesn't come with a fidget spinner either


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2018)

remixedcat said:


> LOL. and *nope it doesn't come with a fidget spinner either*


well, the pump is kinda one ... 

to keep it relevant 
already posted in the nostalgic hardware thread, but it is that much of a bargain that i post it here too ...

tomorrow i will have a 13kg~ loot to bring home


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 5, 2018)

Bought new heatsink and mouse along with some TIM. My Seidon 240M reaches end of life a couple of days ago when suddenly my PC crashes while browsing and CPU idles in BIOS at 94C. My G400 mouse have intermittent problems even after fiddling with the cables it works for a short while thus I better buy new mouse. Initially I got very poor temperatures and find out the inital paste that comes out of the tube is too viscous and its all over my Haswell die. Clean that up and apply another round makes the temperature similar to Seidon. Pretty impressive. Mouse is good but the click and scroll sound and feel cheap but I'll live with that.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 7, 2018)

Logitech bluetooth speaker adapter. Got it to add bluetooth to my HEOS units. I know Denon released HS2 variants that added BT to them, however I'd have to get all new HEOS 1 AND HEOS HomeCinema soundbars, and that's not feasible at the moment.

Works great so far. I can finally play music on my waterproof tablet thru the HEOS. (windows 10 based - so wifi playback won't work since MS gimped it as of windows 8 windows 7 works tho)

bought a splitter so I can have both the PC connected to my heos and use the adapter at the same time however belkin can't even be trusted to get a freakin splitter right since the audio sounds grindy when using it whilst being connected to the speaker at the same time. ugh. oh well


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2018)

Purchased today


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 11, 2018)

The old gaming mouse got RMA cause of a bad button. So had to get me a new one. This is what i got.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 16, 2018)

Took forever and it was always out of stock but I finally, ditched my issued company laptop and bought myself a Huawei matebook! Sold my macbook pro months ago to move too something a bit more powerful, the issued units did well but I wanted something with a bit more personal touch. I've been following Huawei for quite sometime tracking the success quality and price points of there matebook products. There phones are fantastic on paper and I've heard nothing but great things though id never owned one.  I touched a lower end unit a matebook D at a local tech shop and was surprised by the build quality. While I was getting my phone fixed several months later I was walking around the mall and walked into the microsoft store.

They had the i5 editions of the matebook x pros on display though they didnt have any in stock and I was sold on the feel. I spent the next week or so looking more into detail on the new units and finally committed to buying one. I'm curious by nature so given the impressive specs if that still wasnt good enough atleast it would be great for a product review.

Unfortunetly the shipping date was a month out and back ordered. BUT they shipped it early!

https://www.teamdotexe.org/pics/5b4c001a3a95eIMG_2296.JPG

https://www.teamdotexe.org/pics/5b4c01354f63eIMG_2298.JPG

https://www.teamdotexe.org/pics/5b4c015173775IMG_2302.JPG

the pictures really dont do it justice. its quite beautiful. The machine came very well packaged and its quite the mac ripoff. the build quality is so far great the flex is low and hinges appear to be well manufactred.

I got the Matebook X Pro 16GB RAM (soldered) 512gb nvme drive. 13.9" display. aspect ratio is 3:2.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 18, 2018)

Just got in my Brand new Ryzen 2700X off Ebay with the Ebay Plus free monthly trial and got 25% off, so that works out to be around $269USD total for the CPU, im very happy about that!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 18, 2018)

Snagged this on prime day for $65 after tax:





Moving from a keyboard with Cherry Blue clones. I liked the feel of that keyboard, but the noise was getting a bit annoying.
Just from typing this, I can tell it'll take a while for me to get used to the new feel.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 19, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> Snagged this on prime day for $65 after tax:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the one with the red switches, probably the best keyboard I ever owned.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 19, 2018)

yeah the only thing I don't like about the newer G Keyboards is no dedicated G-Keys but they do look really nice though


----------



## F-Zero (Jul 19, 2018)

Got myself this yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 19, 2018)

Be prepared to see lot's of recently purchased cool tech stuff:
And all hail the new lg k4 2017 I took these HDR images with.
i7-7740x (£125 posted cex, 2 yr warranty and used)
Alphacool eisbaer 360mm + Pulse modding grill + 3 12cm fan grill (light oxidisation on block (£50 posted)
Acer kg 221Q (Free from uncle)
Lego test bench rig (Built by me) - Awaiting to decide what to do for a cooler - I have a dark rock 3, silent loop 280mm and the alphacool aio - and i've got a 7740x rig once my x299 mobo arrives and my 6600k rig and the x5650 lego pc.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 20, 2018)

First water cooler, paid $15, works fine so far, even if it didn't just the fan is worth almost that much.

Best part, it's cooling an i3-2100.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 20, 2018)

15$ for an aio? That's crazy.


----------



## IceScreamer (Jul 20, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 15$ for an aio? That's crazy.


Yea, the dude was clearing out his hardware, has a Cooltek Jonsbo W2 case (has a review here) for $40, it retailed here for about $150.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jul 21, 2018)

Spent way too much energy procrastinating over what to replace the stock cooler for my 65w processor with.  Urge to use all of available 190mm max height was quite strong.  In the end this should do a great job cooling the board too without any worries about fouling the first PCIe slot.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 22, 2018)

Just took delivery of an ASUS Rampage VI Extreme motherboard for my De-Lidded i9-7900X.
Also grabbed 32GB of GEIL EVO Potenza 3466MHz. RAM for it.









Now I have to sell the MSI X299 Gaming M7-ACK That I just pulled from my case.
I'm looking forward to playing with this ASUS board.



gdallsk said:


> I have the one with the red switches, probably the best keyboard I ever owned.



I have a G410 and it's really fine. I love it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2018)

Not tech related but game related, I bought some new gym trainers from Puma, based on their running shoe platform with Sega partnership.












Child me would be very happy with these.

Also Nier automata steelbook which has now turned into a bit of a collectors item.


----------



## EntropyZ (Jul 25, 2018)

Am I a dirty little AMD shill now? 





















Mouse for scale. It's so cute.









Time to sell my other X470 motherboard cheap, because I am in love with Mini-ITX.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 25, 2018)

EntropyZ said:


> Am I a dirty little AMD shill now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for that x470 - postage to UK?? I'm willing to take it off your hands pm me, but it depends how cheap - enjoy that rig i've always wanted m-itx lol.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Child me would be very happy with these.


What no RGB lighting  do they at least Squeak as you walk


----------



## nomdeplume (Jul 25, 2018)

I could understand their existence if they at least rolled up into a blue ball with the tread making them resemble Sonic.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Not tech related but game related, I bought some new gym trainers from Puma, based on their running shoe platform with Sega partnership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they make you go fast?


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> What no RGB lighting  do they at least Squeak as you walk





gdallsk said:


> Do they make you go fast?


Sadly they do not squeak and they do indeed make you go fast,so fast you feel like you're floating.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> Sadly they do not squeak and they do indeed make you go fast,so fast you feel like you're floating.


So if I see them around town, I’ll know that’s you


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2018)

IceScreamer said:


> First water cooler, paid $15, works fine so far, even if it didn't just the fan is worth almost that much.
> 
> Best part, it's cooling an i3-2100.





Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> 15$ for an aio? That's crazy.


i got a H115i for 35$~ i wouldn't get a Corsair AIO if not for that price, i'd rather pay full price for an Eisberg or Seidon/Nepton 240/280


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 25, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> So if I see them around town, I’ll know that’s you


Mostly catch me after work hours is when i'm at the gym haha.


----------



## RealNeil (Jul 25, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> they do indeed make you go fast,so fast you feel like you're floating



No, that's the sensimilla doing that!


----------



## natr0n (Jul 25, 2018)

Used a giftcard and got this. Alienware aw558 mouse.
I've used 2400 dpi mouse before this and this goes to 5000 dpi.. getting used to it.
The 3 bars are rgb can do cool effects too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 27, 2018)

well ... it feel this will be useful...


still cheaper than my previous solution, which involved a spare TFX PSU a molex=>3pin converter and a .... 2k RPM Cooler Master Jetflo 120 White ...


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 29, 2018)

Finally decommissioned old PC for my wife use and buy these; Ryzen 5 1600, Gigabyte AB350M-Gaming 3, two sticks of 4GB Crucial DDR4-2400 and cheap Tecware Nexus M mATX casing.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 29, 2018)

Maybe not as exciting as getting some Ryzen parts, but here's my tech-related purchase: got a decent SOIC-8 clip, but it required some tweaking and handiwork in order to make it into a proper FlashcatUSB adapter. I was putting this project on a backburner for a very long time, even though this is a very-very useful gadget for my work and only costs a few $$$...



...And I've got a Ryzen rig for my cousin's birthday too... 
R5 1600/16GB DDR4/256GB SSD/2TB HDD/GTX1060


----------



## Komshija (Jul 29, 2018)

IceScreamer said:


> First water cooler, paid $15, works fine so far, even if it didn't just the fan is worth almost that much.


Ajd, 100 kn nije puno. 
Just watch for the possible leaks and tubing cracks.


----------



## nomdeplume (Jul 30, 2018)

For the Big Shuriken posted recently.  I could not live with looking at the Phanteks or Noctua color scheme multiple times a day.  So I opted for a NF-A15 HS-PWM Chromax.black.swap I can.  Those uninstalled anti-vibration pads are the closest to RGB this build will come.


----------



## Canon (Aug 1, 2018)

Picked up this odd little  AIO for £35 (well amazon paid for it) It's VERY plastic-y around the waterblock/pump so i'm dubious. However it's only going in my girlfriends machine that she works/plays sims on so it wouldn't be a great loss  If it holds up I might grab a few more!


----------



## nomdeplume (Aug 1, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing a photo of @Canon's new Colorful SSD posted in here.


Ugly 140mm exhaust fan (CM Masterfan Pro Air Flow).  Even at half price I probably paid twice as much as I should have.  She grinds every gear shifting up or down but runs smooth once the clutch is out. 

Edit:  CM saw fit to permanently seal these ball bearings with a cap molded into the frame.  No option to insert magic lube means this defective product goes back.  Too bad as it was quiet, well damped, and so effective at low rpm I had to turn up my intake fans.  Microcenter had these for $13 last week and I'm not sure I'll pay $20 when I go back in to return this one purchased as an open box.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2018)

Canon said:


> Picked up this odd little  AIO for £35 (well amazon paid for it) It's VERY plastic-y around the waterblock/pump so i'm dubious. However it's only going in my girlfriends machine that she works/plays sims on so it wouldn't be a great loss  If it holds up I might grab a few more!
> View attachment 104717
> View attachment 104716View attachment 104715


Not too shabby, I have seen the name around for a while.
http://www.idcooling.com/Product/detail/id/57/name/FROSTFLOW 120


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 3, 2018)

Bought this Windforce GTX 1070 from a friend today. Since his new job requires him to be on the road all the time, he didn't need a powerful desktop, so he bought an insane gaming laptop and sold me this.





I know the picture is bad. I took it right after I bought it from him while still at college. I was too excited to get it in my PC when I got home to take a better picture.





Benchmark scores are coming soon. For some reason, it scores worse than my GTX 780 in Cinebench, but handily beats it in everything else.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 3, 2018)

Might I make a suggestion (and this is the OCD in me) did you know that by just tidying up those wires and shifting that USB 3.1/C cable the inside of your case would look a whole heck of alot better for instance try putting those case wire behind the other side and out the grommet to the mobo pins and pull the usb cable up so it's directly in front of it's connector


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 3, 2018)

https://www.pny.com/anarchy-x-ddr4-red


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 3, 2018)

Can you please upload a Thaiphoon Screenshot of that kit for me?


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 3, 2018)

emissary42 said:


> Can you please upload a Thaiphoon Screenshot of that kit for me?


Just did, check again.


----------



## emissary42 (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh well, good job PNY


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 4, 2018)

Sticks look really nice on there own but they really hit it off slotted into this B350M Gaming Pro.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2018)

hardware and hardwear ...


well my etailer got a promo on Ray-Ban and had a 240gb WD Green SSD in stock (what ...it's uncommon to have sunglass and SSD in the same stock?)

pfew ... the original shot of my Nokia 8 was in 3120x4160‬ and weighed 9Mo luckily only need a 50% reduction to put it under 2Mo


tomorrow ... RPi 3 B+ (again ...) and a USB A-C/Micro cable (adapter on a leash instead of magnetic to test ... well it was 7.90chf that will not hurt my budget )


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> hardware and hardwear ...
> View attachment 104985
> 
> well my etailer got a promo on Ray-Ban and had a 240gb WD Green SSD in stock (what ...it's uncommon to have sunglass and SSD in the same stock?)
> ...


How's the nokia 8 doing.
I just got this 

https://www.nokia.com/en_gb/phones/nokia-7-plus

My asus zenphone 2 got perma retired over the weekend, damn call centers, damn rage attacks, say no more.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 7, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> How's the nokia 8 doing.
> I just got this
> 
> https://www.nokia.com/en_gb/phones/nokia-7-plus
> ...


it's my second Nokia of the "modern" lineup, before i had a Nokia 5, the Nokia 8 is the pinnacle for me ...

neither the following 8 Sirocco (no uSD port? okay that's a fail in my book even with 128gb base storage )or the current flagships scratch his awesomeness for me, it's still holding quite strong, the Snapdragon 835 is by no mean a slouch, pictures are awesome, specially since the last update, with Nokia the updates roll quite fast enough, build quality wise it's on par with phones that are 2 to 3 time more expensive, got mine for 499chf, previously it was 799chf sooo, 300chf less in one year while the phone is still top notch ... what could i ask more (even tho at 799chf it had way more value for the money than many other famous flagship )

the Nokia 7 Plus is quite good, and sport the fingerprint scanner on the spot i thought to be the best in term of practicality, although i got used with frontally placed one with the N8, plus unlike the previous lineup which only had Zeiss optics on the 8, that one has it too (and in dual )

usually criticism on Nokia 8 were, 1. "only" 4gb RAM (which is way enough )  2. 5.3" too small for 2560x1440 (seriously? 5.3" is an ideal size and 1440p on a phone is a joke... the 5.2" 720p of the Nokia 5 was also enough ... and 6" 1080p too ... actually 1080p is good up to 8", above it's only a gimmick, although the N8 is better than the 5 or any other phone i had before when using with a VR headset ) 3. slow fingerprint scanner time reaction (didn't notice that ... )

now the new lineup feature back scanner ... but well they have some quirks that make the Nokia 8 superior to them by far (for me, at last ),
the Nokia 5.1 has now a Mediatek SOC, not that i hate it but the Snapdragon 430 wasn't too bad (previously i was more MTK than QC )
the Nokia 6.1 would be fine for me but well SD630 same goes for the 7.1, once you taste a 8XX you can hardly go back unless a horrible accident happen and your budget force you to downgrade (like my LG G Flex 2 episode  )
the Nokia 8 Sirocco, 2gb more (not needed) 64gb more (actually i have 64gb more ... since i use a 128gb uSD and can go up to 256gb if needed ) curved side (more gimmick and a danger of unwanted side touch ) same SOC (well no advantage on that side) 5.5" 1440p (okay 0.2" more ... no biggies ) the only real plus i can find would be wireless charging (practical but not essential) and IP67 norme (much more practical for me since i am a lifeguard at a thermal bath station   )


on a side note, SSD installed and tested, well it's a green but it's as fast as my Patriot Blaze 60gb , it will not replace it nor my OCZ Vertex III 120gb, which still run strong and is at 99% life remaining  so much for the "OCZ reputation" ) but it's a nice addition and unlike the Blaze, it will hold more than "4 games at max" 

what the hell, obviously my game on it load faster (WoT namely ) but well ... i noticed a more steady fps (before 44-59fps at 1440p max quality now 50-59fps, i guess it has to do with textures streaming )

edit, IRK .... i did a wall ... sorry


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 8, 2018)

I'm spending way too much money on my computer. Bought a Cryorig R1 a few days ago.

Here's my GTX 480 for scale




It's quite a bit bigger than my old cooler...








Looks pretty sick with the side panel on imo...




Unfortunately, I'm kind of disappointed with temps. I ran the AIDA64 benchmark, and it peaked at 69C. I think my old cooler peaked at 75C. I'll probably take it apart and reapply the thermal paste or something. I just figured temps would be lower.


----------



## nomdeplume (Aug 8, 2018)

Speaking of something I know very little about and have been devoting a fair amount of time towards. 

You might want to give it a few thermal cycles and play around with fan cycles/cooling.  That was a fairly significant change that may benefit from top exhaust or rebalancing the pressure for high workloads. 


Looks really good through that half window.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 8, 2018)

Might try mounting it vertically. I'm planning on getting a few more of the fans the cooler has to upgrade my cooling system completely.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 8, 2018)

and here we go, after a RPi 2 a 3 B and a magnetic 3 in one USB cable
now it's the turn of a RPi 3 B+


quite some improvement over it (aside the GPU ... ) metal heatspreader and BGA on the SOC EMI, 1.4ghz instead of 1.2, shielding on the WiFi antena (and AC compatible), better Ethernet performances ( gigabite instead of 10/100 although the WiFi is way enough for my use ) and 4 pin PoE additional connector, same layout tho which make it great for my FLIRC Kodi edition case.


and a 2 in 1 cable (didn't need lightning and that one is way longer and less than 8$ )


----------



## Disparia (Aug 15, 2018)

Wore out the left clicker in my G700s. Not hugely impressed with Logitech's current line-up, so I looked around and found that Steel Series put out a couple models since the last time I hit 'em up.

Early impressions is that I like it more than my last two mice: a G700s and a Sensei Raw. Nothing wrong with either of them really, both used for a couple years apiece. But the Rival 500 might have them (subjectively) beat in terms of "hand feel". Those two mice let my pinky finger drag on the pad too often, where as the Rival 500 in doing well in keeping my pinky on the mouse and not the pad. Big win Steel Series!

Big win me! They're normally $60-70 USD, but this particular one is a re-furb unit in excellent condition and at half cost.


----------



## Thimblewad (Aug 15, 2018)

I guess this goes here: new mobo, CPU, RAM, monitor and all put together neatly 
*(clickety-click on the images)*


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 18, 2018)

I was looking for a 120/128GB SSD to put as the OS drive on my main rig, initially I thought I'd just buy the cheapest there is but eventually I spent a little more on adata ultimate su900, I think MLC and 5 year warranty was worth the extra $18 over TLC and 3 year warranty. I could have mx500 250gb for $23 more, but all I plan to do with the drive is have my OS on it, I' probably never going to get close to 100GB, I never put games on my OS drive too. That's why I took the lower price and better NAND over capacity this time.

Now I need a 1TB one for storage and I'll finally be free of HDDs


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 20, 2018)

My G9x has been acting up a bit lately, losing its programming, not recognizing swapping applications, etc. Grabbed a replacement for that inevitable time...


----------



## PHaS3 (Aug 20, 2018)

Thimblewad said:


> I guess this goes here: new mobo, CPU, RAM, monitor and all put together neatly



That 1700 and the 290X look awesome together man. I'm still loving my 1700, currently at 4GHz, almost a year since I got it. Hope you're loving yours


----------



## Thimblewad (Aug 20, 2018)

PHaS3 said:


> That 1700 and the 290X look awesome together man. I'm still loving my 1700, currently at 4GHz, almost a year since I got it. Hope you're loving yours



I'm so happy I picked this CPU. Instant overclock to 3.6 and that's it I even undervolted it a bit. I'm running a 75 Hz Freesync display and well all I want is a stable 75 fps in most games. Where I don't get them it's usually the 290X's fault, but it rarely drops below 60 fps.

Getting another 8 gigs of RAM and a new GPU the next cycle. Then I think I'm good for 4-5 years. 

EDIT: Recording at 2560x1080@60fps is possible in most games. (I play Assetto Corsa a lot)


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 21, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> My G9x has been acting up a bit lately, losing its programming, not recognizing swapping applications, etc. Grabbed a replacement for that inevitable time...
> View attachment 105673


G502 Proteus that's what I have and find it a great mouse in gaming also you might find it's the LGS software is the culprit for the loss of it's memory I had that problem shortly after updating the software to version 9.00.42 I practically had to redo all the settings again


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 21, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> also you might find it's the LGS software is the culprit for the loss of it's memory I had that problem shortly after updating the software to version 9.00.42 I practically had to redo all the settings again


i also have one but my LGS is on 8.94.108 since nothing is broken and nothing more is needed, i didn't see a need to update that one ... 

plus well i got once a loss of settings upon reinstall, buuuuut it was because i didn't had the settings stored in the onboard memory (logical when you think of it) 
on the other hand : "auto switching game profile" is not practical (for a mouse with less than 6 side button )

my only grief for my G502 Proteus Spectrum, would be.... not enough buttons ...  well even remapping the "sniper" button it's still only 3 on my thumb and 2+left click on my index, got tempted to remap the G7 button since i rarely switch my dpi (my 3rd bar is 2300dpi) but it's not in a comfortable place  and i would end up hitting the "infinity scroll" switch instead ("infinity scroll"... ... ... ... i guess it's what Thanos do when he browse the web ... )


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> G502 Proteus that's what I have and find it a great mouse in gaming also you might find it's the LGS software is the culprit for the loss of it's memory I had that problem shortly after updating the software to version 9.00.42 I practically had to redo all the settings again


I could understand once or twice, but at least 4 times I remember, I've had to unplug the mouse because buttons were remapped weird (like the "back" had remapped to " ctrl - ", which meant going back on web pages shrunk the page instead. Also, I usually have to open a game, go into the software, change from  "game detection" to "onboard" and back for it to recognize the game. Pain in the butt.

 I do love my G9x, have since I got one, especially with a custom skin. I really wish they hadn't stopped that *sigh*. Anyway. If they made them to last longer, they couldn't make as much money, I guess. They try to find that line between "reliable" and "make them buy another soon"... I'll hang on to it for a bit, but guess I'll be swapping before too long.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 21, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Anyway. If they made them to last longer, they couldn't make as much money, I guess. They try to find that line between "reliable" and "make them buy another soon"... I'll hang on to it for a bit, but guess I'll be swapping before too long.


oh that's rich concerning a mouse that is at last 10yrs old ... mine, which i bought day 1 in 2008 did last till, wait, actually it still last at a friends place ... i only replaced it, wrongfully, by a Naga in 2013 which was followed by successive error of a mouse like the Naga, although not only Razer one to be fair Madcatz was also awful, to end my woe with a Trust GXT 166 (who knew that a "cheap" brand would outdo and outlast Razer ... well ... not that hard tho ) which was followed by 4 of my favorite mices, namely: the G600 the Roccat Tyon, the Roccat Nyth and finally the G502 Proteus Spectrum

the G502 is the uncontested Allround gaming (and not only gaming judging by some of my friends that use them for work  ) mouse champion


oh well ... my turn, so, recently i did buy a FLIRC Kodi edition case which, unfortunately wasn't compatible with my Odroid C2 due to heatsink placement, so i ended getting a Raspberry Pi 3 B+ which well ... turned to be a tad disappointing, from the Pi 2 B to the Pi 3 B the feeling was good, but toward the 3 B + not as much ... okay the EMI shielded Wlan and lan was a touch better than the 3 B the SOC had a IHS and 200mhz more (tho the same SOC thus the same GPU) but ended drawing more power, i.e.: not being stable with a reliable 5V 2.4A PSU when connecting a ext HDD or a USB stick (although i only had a wireless airmouse dongle as other USB devices)

but then i did find back what the Odroid C2 was missing to be golden, a USB WiFi dongle i had kept aside but always forgot where i did put it ... 

after some testing i decided to take a case for it ...

Schroff Interscale M

fits nicely, all Torx screws (security? well with the size of that thing ... it doesn't really matter  ) vented and all opening where needed (except the uSD slot which is on a different place on a Odroid C2 but well i think about ordering a 16-32gb eMMC module from Hardkernel main site )

one slight issue ... as you can notice on that picture the Odroid C2 has no A/V 3.5 jack like the RPi, instead it has a 2.5 5V 2A jack for power supply (fortunately it can also get it from the Micro USB, but well, that would have been nice to have 5 USB 2.0 port instead of 4   if my actual 5V 2A 2.5 PSU would work with it ... )

but, on a more positive note, i might take that opportunity to add a power switch in that spot, later.

Yep perfect.


some things i noticed, Libreelec KODI was smoother on it (well .... thanks the 2gb RAM, stronger GPU and 100mhz more than the 3 B+ which make it 300mhz over the 3 B ) the WiFi was a touch faster (strange considering the 3 B+ had upgrade on that side and the fact that i was using a dongle ... albeit a good, cheaply priced 802.11B/G/N one from D-Link ) and the 10/100/1000 Lan is a true one (while the one on the 3 B+, which is also upgraded from a 10/100 on the 3 B top out at 300mbps~ )
and even with 2 Dongle and one USB stick on it, no power issues even using the same PSU as the RPi 3 B+  (Hardkernel do recommend 2A while RS does recommend a 2.4/5A for the RPi)

now vesus the Pi, here is the comparison versus the 3 B and Odroid C1+  and XU4 (the later featuring a Exynos Octacore big/LITTLE SOC)

the benchs in order are: Unixbench: Dhrystone-2, Unixbench: Double-Precision Whetstone (x3), Nbench 2.2.3: Integer (x40), Nbench 2.2.3: Floating-Point (x100), mbw 100: Memory Bandwidth (MiB/s)


the C2 does everything the Pi 3 B (and on a lesser extend, the 3 B+ but only CPU side thanks to the +200mhz on that one ) better uSD reading, 2gb instead of 1gb RAM, computational capacity, 3D wise and 4K compatibility. (edit: oh, i forgot, and a integrated IR receiver ... which seemingly could be used with the Interscale M case as it has a honeycomb grid that doesn't seem to hinder it )

the only thing that C2 lack now, is bluetooth (not that i really need it)

for 11$ more (although i paid it less than 30$ with a HiFi Shield + in the bundle, and it doesn't need an extra heatsink, as it come with a big one already fitted on it. )

oh well, my RPi 3 B+ will go for a friend who wanted a Libreelec KODI box for his living room SmartTV that wasn't Smart enough ...


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 21, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh that's rich concerning a mouse that is at last 10yrs old ... mine, which i bought day 1 in 2008 did last till, wait, actually it still last at a friends place ... i only replaced it, wrongfully, by a Naga in 2013 which was followed by successive error of a mouse like the Naga, although not only Razer one to be fair Madcatz was also awful, to end my woe with a Trust GXT 166 (who knew that a "cheap" brand would outdo and outlast Razer ... well ... not that hard tho ) which was followed by 4 of my favorite mices, namely: the G600 the Roccat Tyon, the Roccat Nyth and finally the G502 Proteus Spectrum
> 
> the G502 is the uncontested Allround gaming (and not only gaming judging by some of my friends that use them for work  ) mouse champion



Fair enough, it _has _been a while since I got it (really kind of forgot how long lol. I was a beta tester, and got mine right before release), but I guess I expect those things to last forever 



GreiverBlade said:


> oh well ... my turn, so, recently i did buy a FLIRC Kodi edition case which, unfortunately wasn't compatible with my Odroid C2 due to heatsink placement, so i ended getting a Raspberry Pi 3 B+ which well ... turned to be a tad disappointing, from the Pi 2 B to the Pi 3 B the feeling was good, but toward the 3 B + not as much ... okay the EMI shielded Wlan and lan was a touch better than the 3 B the SOC had a IHS and 200mhz more (tho the same SOC thus the same GPU) but ended drawing more power, i.e.: not being stable with a reliable 5V 2.4A PSU when connecting a ext HDD or a USB stick (although i only had a wireless airmouse dongle as other USB devices)
> 
> but then i did find back what the Odroid C2 was missing to be golden, a USB WiFi dongle i had kept aside but always forgot where i did put it ...
> View attachment 105737
> ...


looks like tons of fun!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 21, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Fair enough, it _has _been a while since I got it (really kind of forgot how long lol. I was a beta tester, and got mine right before release), but I guess I expect those things to last forever


ahah ... it's not a Intellimouse 3.0 ... gosh that one is indestructible (like my Roccat Alumic mousemate .... i keep getting back to it, given how godlike it is )



Ahhzz said:


> looks like tons of fun!!!


extremely ...

well out of case 60°c was the max during playback, in case 70°c, not a big immediate issue since the AMlogic S905 can handle it as per specs (in addition to the advantages over a RPi ... DDR3 ram instead of DDR2L, 28nm over 40nm and 700mhz GPU instead or 250mhz and also UHS-I SDR50 compatible uSD slot + eMMC 5.0)

solution  non PWM 5V 0.50$ fan i got on Aliexpress a while ago

custom fixation  plastic pushpin reworked to keep it stable


the exact height of the case so it keep it down correctly


down to 45°c silent enough during playback, a little loud when everything else is silent ....

next order (next week and 15-22 days wait time expected  ) :

either a 10pcs (minimal order ... but well 1.63$~ )


or that one hopping there will actually be a black one in the 5pcs delivery (bit more annoying since 4.50$~ )


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 23, 2018)

Look what I found (bought) today: 






That Hercules card has such a shiny looking pcb, as if it´s new. Just a bit of dust gathered round the fan.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 23, 2018)

My new OS drive. As far as system responsiveness, it works just as stupendously fast as my 2x256 850 Pro RAI0 setup and a single 512GB 850 Pro drive. Only thing I found out it does worse is large queues/threads in synthetic benches (about 50% performance lost), but that has no reflection in what I'm doing on my rig. Q1-Q2 reads/writes are just as fast as on Samsungs across the whole file size spectrum.



http://imgur.com/vX6xFQz




http://imgur.com/PTRRC5d


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 23, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Look what I found (bought) today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as a Hercule collector i have to ask which one it is ... i have the 3D Prophet GeForce II GTS 32, 9700, Kyro 4000XT and Kyro 4500...

by the look of it i'd say a Kyro one probably the same 4500 as i have 

(oh and i have 2 NX6600GT PCIeX from MSI in the original box aside, that 6800 is AGP?  )


----------



## natr0n (Aug 23, 2018)

Some parts for my server board.


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 23, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> as a Hercule collector i have to ask which one it is ... i have the 3D Prophet GeForce II GTS 32, 9700, Kyro 4000XT and Kyro 4500...
> 
> by the look of it i'd say a Kyro one probably the same 4500 as i have
> 
> (oh and i have 2 NX6600GT PCIeX from MSI in the original box aside, that 6800 is AGP?  )



You are correct!, the hercules is a 3D Prophet 4500, the Kyro II chip. 

The 6800 is the MSI NX6800-TD128. They came with AGP, it was a bit of a mix for the 6000 series. Some had PCIe some had AGP. Found some Benchmarks on a review site: 
https://www.au-ja.de/review-3d2004s-0.phtml
Just scroll down and you can click on a title to get to the results.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 24, 2018)

I got myself a new mouse, I wanted wireless so I went for the Logitech G703
I am really impressed with it so far


----------



## Frick (Aug 24, 2018)

Not new exactly, but I got a Dell e6330 for ... pretty cheap, €70, and it's quite nice.





i3120@2.5Ghz

It came with 4GB 1600Mhz RAM, a 60GB SSD (Adata SP900), now it has 8GB and a Crucial BX200 240GB taken from my old Thinkpad L412 without reinstalling Windows. It won't activate, but that computer isn't online so I don't know how much that will matter. Will it? And a USB port is physically broken, the powered one. I may change it one day.

Overall I'm pretty happy with it. The Thinkpads touchpad have had some issues, and when I took it apart for cleaning the keyboard stopped working, as did the volume buttons on the left side. I have no idea why, I have taken apart lots of laptops without issue so I don't think I damaged anything. But whatevs, I was sorta looking for an excuse to upgrade anyway. This has more performance, which will matter in some of the games I play on it. It's just some old games and movies I use it for, and some writing. Another good thing is that the fan doesn't spin up until it's pretty heavily loaded, so far it hasn't spun up at all except when I ran the CPUz stress test.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 25, 2018)

Traded 980Ti with Vega56. Thought it will be a minor sidegrade but the inclusion of Freesync made this a great deal. Flashed to 64 VBIOS, undervolt to 950mV and clocked the HBM to 1GHz


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 26, 2018)

Apocalypsee said:


> Traded 980Ti with Vega56. Thought it will be a minor sidegrade but the inclusion of Freesync made this a great deal. Flashed to 64 VBIOS, undervolt to 950mV and clocked the HBM to 1GHz
> 
> View attachment 105881


not completely the same as when i traded my plain 980 to a 1070 (that one wasn't a sidegrade ) although i am also eyeing at Vega but rather a 64 if the price keep going down with the venue or the R[ipoff]T[otal]X[cessive] 20XX line, since a 56 would be a sidegrade this time (although ... might go for it just for the sake if turning red in protest ... and not by holding my breath  )

dang i missed a sale from my etailer ... a R7 2700 for 219chf (and to say i paid 249chf  for my 6600K ...   ) instead of 339chf (well even at 339 it has more value than a 8700/9700/9900K)
heck, with the threadripper price down i could even go for a 1920X but for now they are still 600chf+ in Switzerland (well ... Intel has nothing equal to offer at that price .... )

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
yaaaay i finaly did find some compatible screws for my fan .... after cutting my left middle finger with a cutter, trying to adapt a bit more the pushpin i used as a makeshift fixation ... funny how i didn't notice that XFX FX5200 PCI that was sitting in the middle of my GPU collection ... the 4 screws that were holding a metal shroud on the HSF were perfect for the job

cleanlier


and with that my little TVbox is finished


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 27, 2018)

I decided to try and be clever. Let´s see how it works out.
I´m building a modular watercooling loop with a rad, pump and res that can be attached and detached from my systems so instead of fitting every pc with it´s own complete loop and fans I just use this one with quick disconnect fittings. This way I can build my childhood retro dream pc with watercooling, without having to spend extra on another set of radiators, a pump and more fans. And I can quickly swap components for benching and oc without having to drain the whole thing, since pump and res will be on the radiator side.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 31, 2018)

okay not really a recent purchase but rather a funny (and lucky) RMA case ...

i noticed my Xbox One controller acted a bit funny lately and last week i decided to send it in RMA, it was a bundle with receiver (old type, the big one ) and a early model without bluetooth

the one on the top is without the one on bottom is with, and my old one is clearly the first kind 

soooo today i received a package in return (well one week that's quite fast, i think)

uh ... they have sent me a Combat Tech model, textured surface, rubberized grip, new gen with bluetooth, priced around 22.50chf higher than the bundle i've sent them and they still sent me back the receiver also, not a new smaller one ... but i wont complain 

also a more recent purchase 15-22 days before testing my first multi driver earphone ... checked the review : awful for the 1st batch, overall good for the second batch (confirmed with the seller they are from the second batch)

TRN V60 2 dynamic driver 3.8mm and 10mm 1 balanced armature, 2pin connector (will definitely order a bluetooth upgrade kit so i can have one pair of headphone and 2 connection possibility when it run out of juice on the bluetooth kit )
https://audiobudget.com/product/TRN/V60 overal 4/5 result (second batch)
12$ instead of 32$ during the "brand sale" on Aliexpress (well they are listed in the review as 15-20$ so ... only 3$ spared although on Amazon they are rather in the 18-25$ range) i just hope he will send me the black one and not the blue or red one (although it was not that seller that had a semi-neutral review because he sent the wrong color, so i should be safe  )

and to protect the whole set

urk ... well ... TRN earphone KZ box (from KZ official store 1$~ ) not my fault the only KZ equivalent to the TRN V60 was 40$ higher


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 1, 2018)

The middle of next week I’ll have something to put in it.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2018)

Got a new 100 Watt toy


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 1, 2018)

Take cover! Hide the PSUs!


----------



## phill (Sep 1, 2018)

What might you be needing that for??!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 2, 2018)

phill said:


> What might you be needing that for??!!


a double Vega 64, duh?


which ironically is blue ...


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 2, 2018)

phill said:


> What might you be needing that for??!!





GreiverBlade said:


> a double Vega 64, duh?
> View attachment 106226View attachment 106226
> 
> which ironically is blue ...
> View attachment 106224



Actually... I will not create a singularity... yet. 

I will double up a double GPU and go 3870 x2 x2. This is a bit redundantly redundant, but I have a thing for that era and mGPU stuff.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 2, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> Actually... I will not create a singularity... yet.
> 
> I will double up a double GPU and go 3870 x2 x2. This is a bit redundantly redundant, but I have a thing for that era and mGPU stuff.


ah! i get the "hide the psu's"


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 2, 2018)

natr0n said:


> Some parts for my server board.
> View attachment 105852


I didn't know such pci-e x1 to usb cards exist, I need one! Are they all full speed ?


----------



## ViperXTR (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> a double Vega 64, duh?
> View attachment 106226View attachment 106226
> 
> which ironically is blue ...
> View attachment 106224



I wondered since I thought the newer AMD cards didn't actually require the crossfire cables??  I don't need them on the 4 480's I have??   I thought it was for some slightly older cards for benchmarking or something 


Dinnercore said:


> Actually... I will not create a singularity... yet.
> 
> I will double up a double GPU and go 3870 x2 x2. This is a bit redundantly redundant, but I have a thing for that era and mGPU stuff.



I don't think that you'll have that much of a problem with just two 3870 X2's   I tried 3 GTX 580's without overclocking on a 920 D0 rig, that was pretty fun considering it would take 1000w from the wall without any overclocking on the GPUs..  Reminds me, I would really like to find another GTX 580 3Gb for some silly 4 way GPU fun for giggles...  Ummm....  Just need a bigger PSU to make sure I could overclock them!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 2, 2018)

phill said:


> I wondered since I thought the newer AMD cards didn't actually require the crossfire cables??


yeah i know ... but i always wanted to do that joke ...  with the pictures and mad paint editing skilllllz (that one is a joke too ... )


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2018)

Ah I thought someone was trying to confuse me


----------



## natr0n (Sep 2, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> I didn't know such pci-e x1 to usb cards exist, I need one! Are they all full speed ?


Havent used it yet. Waiting on case to ship. According to the newegg reviews it does work at full speed. Just search "speed" under reviews.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2018)

When you order a few Haribo but get something else instead....







Well oops..  They must have sent me the wrong stuff.....


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 3, 2018)

phill said:


> When you order a few Haribo but get something else instead....
> 
> View attachment 106284View attachment 106285
> 
> Well oops..  They must have sent me the wrong stuff.....



I would send them back, I mean what on earth could one ever use these strange metal squares for? The pins are not even long enough to be a proper comb.


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2018)

What's worse, I don't even have enough hair to comb!!


----------



## DR4G00N (Sep 3, 2018)

I received a couple of these recently. Their performance @ 3.8GHz is very nice, a good boost from the dual E5420's @ 3GHz. I only wish that this board could do more than 405MHz FSB running dual.


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2018)

Some very nice results there @DR4G00N


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 3, 2018)

Now I don't need to be at work to play with one of these...




It's an Anet A8. I bought it because I have experience with them from my job training. I think it's a great budget platform to start with and build upon if you want to get into 3D printing.

Also got a new laptop for work a few weeks ago; an HP Stream 11 with a Celeron N3060, 4GB of DDR3, and 32GB of storage. I also got a 64GB MicroSD card for it.




I needed a laptop that was small and had good battery life. It didn't need to be powerful. This little laptop has fit the bill perfectly, making it through an 8-hour work day without being charged, and it has been able to do everything I need it to.


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 3, 2018)

The first piece for my childhood dream build has arrived! 






Other stuff will take a while for me to sort out. I want to stay more or less authentic to that era, so no fancy new waterblocks for the CPU. None of that cheap bulk DDR2 800.

What troubles me the most is the case that I adored at that time. I can´t find it and nvidia branded cases are not very common today or very nvidia-like priced....


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2018)

I so remember having this board..... I believe I still have the photos from the rig I bought/built!!


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 6, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> What troubles me the most is the case that I adored at that time. I can´t find it and nvidia branded cases are not very common today or very nvidia-like priced....



I found something very close to it, just from a couple years later. Wasn´t that difficult to find, there was a single one left in stock new on amazon. Last one I found inside my country, there are two more I found from UK new. Only difficult bit was the price, but I had to do it for that 13yo nvidia shill boy that I was back then (he would have loved it, and I have to admit I shed some tears of joy looking at it sitting here now) and that still has a corner in my heart. I´m not sorry for it, only my wallet is. Sold my old rig just to get this case.






Set in stock for quite a while this thing. Must have been something around 5 years.

It´s a Silverstone Temjin TJ10B Nvidia Edition...






Oh the feels. Goosebumps.
The build quality on this thing is from another star. I started buying cheap way back in the day, now that I have a job I go for mediocre cases but THIS one. This one feels like it was made by a Formula One Team.






The screws for the sidepanels... Dampened with O rings, 3 for each side to really hold it tight and still EASIER to get off because to top and bottom one are made with an offset so you only need 2 turns to undo them while to one in the middle is set in.
That shiny metal accent on the PSU.






The whole motherboard tray, e.g. all the silver you see, can be taken out with thumbscrews on the back. How cool is that?






Speaking of cool... The HDD-Trays are completely seperated and can be fitted with their own airflow. The compartment in the middle between HDD space and Motherboard area has a fan in it that takes air in directly from 2 ducts in the side of the panels to supply fresh air to the GPUs.

I start to wonder why I ever bothered to build my current setup. Oh right, work.

You have no idea how excited I am about this. My 775 build in this thing has to get a project log.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 6, 2018)

Congrats @Dinnercore . Enjoy it!!


----------



## Frick (Sep 6, 2018)

I am now part of the Mechanic Keyboard Association, with the newly arrived Cherry MX Board 3.0 (as reviewed by VSG here) with red switches and first impressions are below.

- It's heavier than I thought it would be, which is a Good ThingTM.
- Cable is in the middle (it's the detachable version), I prefer them off to the right ad the monitor is in front of the keyboard. Doesn't matter though.
- Low profile will get some getting used to, if I use it. The only desktop keyboards I've used in any capacity the past plenty years have been those chunky Dell keyboards, which I absolutely love. I do most of my real typing on the laptop these days though, the desktop is solely for gaming, which tends to be games where you don't have to hammer away at the keyboard.
- It's not as loud as I thought it would be. This is also a Good ThingTM.
- Typing feels quite nice actually. Less force required than the aforementioned Dell keyboards, and it's springier than them. I wrote a few hundred words just to get the feel of it and my hands feels a bit worn because I'm used to higher force and longer keytravel so I bottom out with speed. I'll get used to it I guess.
- The space bar doesn't wobble or rattles or clatters. The mechanical keyboards I've previously tried have had horrible space bars in that regard, and that includes that Das Keyboard Pro for what was it, +€150? This does not clatter. Good ThingTM.

On the whole it's not something I would spend real money on, and I feel the same about all the mechanical keyboards I've used so far, but I got it for €15, new in box, which was nice.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 6, 2018)

Is mechanical really better than scissor keyboard like my deathstalker ?


----------



## Frick (Sep 6, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Is mechanical really better than scissor keyboard like my deathstalker ?



Impossible to say until you've tried one. I have never been a fan of them, but I'll use this one for a while and see.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 6, 2018)

Woot! Got my phi in today! Not supported as of recently but excited to use one to learn on using the SDK that’s still available brand new too!


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 6, 2018)

I'll probably spend my evening setting this guy up.


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2018)

Looking forward to hearing all about it


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 7, 2018)

phill said:


> Looking forward to hearing all about it


So, I added it to my machine by just putting it in the second to bottom PCIe slot since it won't hog any lanes from my GPU (both blue slots on the P9X79 Deluxe are 16x if the white slots aren't populated, otherwise it turns into something like 8x/8x/8x/8x. One of the slots might be 16x all the time, I don't recall.) Either way, I added the card and it was detected immediately. Write speeds are okay but, the read speeds and access latency are amazing. I don't really want to re-install Ubuntu since it wasn't too long ago since I dealt with the whole moving to Ubuntu 18.04 thing. I might just make an EFI partition and copy over root wholesale but, I need to make sure that I regenerate the EFI stuff correctly, otherwise I'm going to hate myself.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 8, 2018)

Bought a set of Logitech G613 + G603 combo for some great wireless gaming experience on my TV, and to play @4K, I'd gotten a used Leadtek GTX1080 Hurricane. Seriously, the Logitech wireless combo feels so much like as though I was gaming with wired gaming KB and mouse, that's the highest praise I can give to it.


----------



## flmatter (Sep 9, 2018)

My new Acer monitor XF270H and steelseries rival 600 mouse.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2018)

flmatter said:


> My new Acer monitor XF270H and steelseries rival 600 mouse.



Did you take that mountain pic too?


----------



## flmatter (Sep 9, 2018)

StrayKAT said:


> Did you take that mountain pic too


Yes I did. It is out at Ekluntna Lake glacier near serinity falls, Alaska


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 9, 2018)

btw I hated taito, after a year it looked like it's been through two world wars.


----------



## StrayKAT (Sep 9, 2018)

flmatter said:


> Yes I did. It is out at Ekluntna Lake glacier near serinity falls, Alaska



I'm a little envious. Sounds like a great place to live (I'm in the desert... Texas). Plus, a great place to eat (halibut).


----------



## flmatter (Sep 9, 2018)

It is nice up here but like anywhere else it is what you make of it. We like the outdoors so we are always doing something


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 11, 2018)

when you think the USB 3.0 micro B of your ext HDD isn't sturdy enough and you decide to go overkill...



well, there is nothing like overkill ... 

2M nylon braided (almost as thick as my pinky +/- 2mm ) gold plated and aluminum plug casing, oh and less than 15$ in promotion instead of 29


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2018)

no more edit but ... 
YES! package arrived safely  (~15 day minus 5 day delay due to personal issues from the seller, which mean only 10 days for transit )

nice boxing exquisite design (sturdy feeling excellent cable )

lucky my phone was out of focus on the first pic  so no one can see the wrong specification on the box, as it's written quad driver (1 Triple driver) + 2 Balanced armature 
and it's a triple driver 2 dynamic (10+3.8mm) and one Balanced armature (even more funny 1 triple + 2 BA would make it quintuple ...  .... translation failure i guess ahah )


really comfortable and amazing sounding (well, for me ... as i love punchy bass i am served )


also a bit tech related ... why pay a phone shell 30$+ (and a plain transparent at that ) when you can get 3 for less than 5$ ... hehehe


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> no more edit but ...
> YES! package arrived safely  (~15 day minus 5 day delay due to personal issues from the seller, which mean only 10 days for transit )
> 
> nice boxing exquisite design (sturdy feeling excellent cable )
> ...


I've looked at those TRN when I was looking for a good bluetooth set for my Pixel 2. Obviously, they aren't BT, so no good for my phone, but how well do you like them? Good fit, solid sound all around?


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 14, 2018)

Finally got me some Zen.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I've looked at those TRN when I was looking for a good bluetooth set for my Pixel 2. Obviously, they aren't BT, so no good for my phone, but how well do you like them? Good fit, solid sound all around?


sturdy build indeed and bluetooth upgradable, the sound is more bass tuned but overall liking the sound of it on any kind of music (well ... i'm a "basshead")

they are compatible with any 0.75 plug thanks to the non recessed plug on the earpieces
like that one


that's my next month order alongside that little thingy


HiFi player that can also act as a amp (OP AMP upgradable ... that's a plus specially at a sub 30$ price)

although the TRN V80 are better, they weren't 12$ like the V60 when i ordered them
https://audiobudget.com/product/TRN/V80


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 15, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> Finally got me some Zen.


Enjoy! - I'm interested in grabbing a zen processor + motherboard but I'd involve selling my x58 system - I'm still considering it.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 15, 2018)

Unfortunately I can’t boot directly to the NVMe without hacking up my BIOS so, I’m going to redo the layout of my file system. Picked this up for 160 USD. Research says it contains a WD Red. Price is normally a lot more.



Edit:
Performance isn't too shabby either. My list of disks is getting kind of big.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 17, 2018)

Gotta load for a client....Does that count?


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> View attachment 107019
> 
> Gotta load for a client....Does that count?



1050s? Must be 'thin-client'.... I´m so sorry.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 17, 2018)

Dinnercore said:


> 1050s? Must be 'thin-client'.... I´m so sorry.


Light weight, just needs to monitor some plant processes .


----------



## Dinnercore (Sep 17, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> Light weight, just needs to monitor some plant processes .



Ohh I wonder how long they will be in use. Those usually don´t get changed often and if they run they run. Maybe call them in 15 years and ask if they are still up.


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 21, 2018)

A box of mice for $10. Two Microsoft Intellimouse 1.1A and three Microsoft WMO 1.1A and one for parts. I think I have enough for my grandchildren to use.


----------



## scevism (Sep 21, 2018)

I think you mite have a mouse infestation in your house


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2018)

Bought another one lol!! Got a pair now hahaha


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 22, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> Bought another one lol!! Got a pair now hahaha
> 
> View attachment 107348
> 
> View attachment 107349


uh... that's a big pair ...

well i have a small portable speaker from JBL! (which is also Harman iirc) hefty sound for the size.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> uh... that's a big pair ...
> 
> well i have a small portable speaker from JBL! (which is also Harman iirc) hefty sound for the size.



I don't think JBL is HK though?
My bad boys are 100 watts each! Oh that bass

I also saw a review of the new HK Onyx 5 on youtube but these were 50 watts, great sound though but I already had one Go+Play.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 22, 2018)

P4-630 said:


> I don't think JBL is HK though?
> My bad boys are 100 watts each! Oh that bass
> 
> I also saw a review of the new HK Onyx 5 on youtube but these were 50 watts, great sound though but I already had one Go+Play.


JBL is owned by Harman International Industries, a subsidiary of South Korean company Samsung Electronics.
C.F:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JBL

my JBL! GO has the Harman logo i checked  (it's kinda the "same quality but pleb price" division imho )


ACK! it's a subsidary of Samsung!!!??? ok ... time to get rid of it and get a QCY or anything else as replacement... 

or not ... i only hate their Smartphone division ... 



Spoiler: teaser



woohooohooo ultra edit! 1 day and probably :
 
as next order (plus a new carrying case ... since the one i ordered seemingly ended in Ukraine .... )

and instead of a Zishan Z1 if i wait 2 weeks more i can have that one for 97chf instead of 249chf

Fiio M7  and funny coincidence ... it support 3.5 jack USB-C and bluetooth connection .... which is all the 3 cable i have (well 3.5mm copper cable atm, but the USB-C silver plated and bluetooth will follow 2 to 3 weeks from next monday.... probably ...)


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 25, 2018)

got my self a couple of noctua fans 2x 80mm 2x 92mm, very silent


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 27, 2018)

@P4-630


GreiverBlade said:


> ACK! it's a subsidary of Samsung!!!??? ok ... time to get rid of it and get a QCY or anything else as replacement...




sale at my fav etailer? GOOOOO!
tomorrow morning :

59chf instead of 89chf :

... double bonus since it's now Logitech that own UE ... hehehe ... now i need to gift my JBL! (Sa"cough-cough"msung) GO! to a dear friend, well it does a good job and sound quite good but it's not waterproof like the Wonderboom (a plus since i am a lifeguard...) ... and i am talking about the JBL! GO! not about my friend ...  (he do a good job too ... but he has a annoying voice and he's not waterproof either...  )



15chf instead of 25chf :


39chf instead of 59chf :

and QC 3.0 YAY


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> JBL is owned by Harman International Industries, a subsidiary of South Korean company Samsung Electronics.
> C.F:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JBL



Yep, Samsung owns AKG now too.  They are eating everyone and everything.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 27, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Yep, Samsung owns AKG now too.  They are eating everyone and everything.


ouch ... well owning a brand does not mean making them ... tho if their smartphone division behavior affect their other product and "partner" i will end up upside down ... 
just like Apple buying BEAT (tho is matter less ... i hated both ... both are overrated overinflated overpriced brands  ) 

ahhhh 1 week to wait before the super sale on the Fiio M7 i have my eyes on ... let's hope i will be able to order one before out of stock


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> ouch ... well owning a brand does not mean making them ...



First thing they did was close AKG's Austrian Headquarters, so...  it's iffy.  But yeah I get your point.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 27, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> First thing they did was close AKG's Austrian Headquarters, so...  it's iffy.  But yeah I get your point.


oh that's low ... specially for a good brand like AKG ... well, one more negative point for Samsung in my book


----------



## AsRock (Sep 28, 2018)

Just picked up some mono blocks for a real good price.


----------



## Bones (Sep 28, 2018)

Got this board and RAM today and it's just so damn cute..... I coudn't help myself - Had to do it just once at least.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 28, 2018)

Bones said:


> Got this board and RAM today and it's just so damn cute..... I coudn't help myself - Had to do it just once at least.
> View attachment 107650
> View attachment 107651


what the ... a Susanoo on a Mini-ITX mobo?


*NEED!!!*

just too awesome... 

ah ding ding ding ding! postal service... time to show off a bit more accurately


nothing really to show off but 15chf for 128gb ... hard to do better 


interesting packaging ... huuuuuge boomy sound capacity (360° no gap is awesome) and relatively small size (ah indeed Logitech, well still made in China   ) errr ... sh!tty color for the cable tho ... but it's a ribbon cable mmhhh *toss it aside* i have a better one, not yellow, reversible (micro-USB nonetheless) and longer


it's a Aukey PB-T10 V3 not a standard PB-T10 which mean no led light (who care ... ) level indicator between the 2 USB A port instead than on the power button (who ca... I DO ... well not really reviews did show that that version was better than the other one) and not 2 time bigger than my previous powerbank (which was a 10000mAh opposed to 20000mAh) for the same price paid


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 28, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> it's a Aukey PB-T10 V3 not a standard PB-T10 which mean no led light (who care ... ) level indicator between the 2 USB A port instead than on the power button (who ca... I DO ... well not really reviews did show that that version was better than the other one) and not 2 time bigger than my previous powerbank (which was a 10000mAh opposed to 20000mAh) for the same price paid
> View attachment 107657


I got a similar Aukey 20k powerbank recently. I believe it was during Amazon Prime sale, a couple of weeks ago for around $20. It's a PB-N36. Works as intended so far.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 28, 2018)

I was at the local tech mall with a bud and his son, was puzzled that there were so many RTX 2080Ti available as I'd heard that they were in short supply. I searched for the lowest priced model and bought it...Palit RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro OC. It'd replace my 2x R9 290X in my main rig.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> I was at the local tech mall with a bud and his son, was puzzled that there were so many RTX 2080Ti available as I'd heard that they were in short supply. I searched for the lowest priced model and bought it...Palit RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro OC. It'd replace my 2x R9 290X in my main rig.
> View attachment 107660



Sweet

Now you can go upgrade the rest of your rig to avoid a massive CPU bottleneck 

Also... nice to see Palit hasn't gone full retard with that shroud design. It looks pretty good!


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Sweet
> 
> Now you can go upgrade the rest of your rig to avoid a massive CPU bottleneck
> 
> Also... nice to see Palit hasn't gone full retard with that shroud design. It looks pretty good!


It's a nice looking card, and it looks like the cooler design might just do a good job. I ain't gonna update my rig (i7 3960X, 16GB RAM) as it does what I need it to do, and I ain't quite as hardcore as I used to be....


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 28, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> It's a nice looking card, and it looks like the cooler design might just do a good job. I ain't gonna update my rig (i7 3960X, 16GB RAM) as it does what I need it to do, and I ain't quite as hardcore as I used to be....



Not as hardcore he says, while buying a 1200 dollar card haha


----------



## Outback Bronze (Sep 28, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> I was at the local tech mall with a bud and his son, was puzzled that there were so many RTX 2080Ti available as I'd heard that they were in short supply. I searched for the lowest priced model and bought it...Palit RTX 2080 Ti GamingPro OC. It'd replace my 2x R9 290X in my main rig.
> View attachment 107660



The first sane person i know thats bought an RTX
: )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 28, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> I got a similar Aukey 20k powerbank recently. I believe it was during Amazon Prime sale, a couple of weeks ago for around $20. It's a PB-N36. Works as intended so far.


the PB-T10 V3 is the same package as the PB-N36 but with QC3.0 and Huawei FCP 2.0


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Not as hardcore he says, while buying a 1200 dollar card haha


Heh  back in my hardcore days, I'd have put together an AMD TR 1950X or 2950X rig with bells and whistles....now, I'm just happy to stick this card into my 3960X rig which I'd built in 2012 IIRC.


----------



## ozkisses (Sep 28, 2018)

Blow up dolls aren't techy, but there are a heap of new sex toys that can be controlled by a smart phone that would be suitable to show off here, or not.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 28, 2018)

ozkisses said:


> Blow up dolls aren't techy, but there are a heap of new sex toys that can be controlled by a smart phone that would be suitable to show off here, or not.


We appreciate the information, however, since Sex in an avatar or signature is not allowed, I'm going to lean on the side of "Please don't post that here"


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 29, 2018)

I was thinking about running the hdmi through my receiver but I think I'll need a 4K receiver.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 29, 2018)

Its time to take the last step in my current cooling upgrade of my pc. Back in june i replaced every single of the old fans and added a few ekstra. Now seconds step is to convert it all from voltage control to PWM control.

For that i have got my fingers in a Aquacomputer aquaero 6 XT black fan controller with PWM control support and a butt load of other funktions + new wires to replace the old 3 pin so i can get that sweet 4 PIN pwm control.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 29, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> Its time to take the last step in my current cooling upgrade of my pc. Back in june i replaced every single of the old fans and added a few ekstra. Now seconds step is to convert it all from voltage control to PWM control.
> 
> For that i have got my fingers in a Aquacomputer aquaero 6 XT black fan controller with PWM control support and a butt load of other funktions + new wires to replace the old 3 pin so i can get that sweet 4 PIN pwm control.


That's a lot of cabling!!! Have fun man, looks like a blast!!


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 29, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> That's a lot of cabling!!! Have fun man, looks like a blast!!



Yeah its gonna be nice with pwm. Im almost finnish, i stop for today and finnish it tomorrow.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 29, 2018)

Picked up a bunch of HP ProDesk 600 G2's at a yard sale for only $1 each! There were five in total and I gave two to my dad.




The guy said they were from his wife's business. Each one has a Core i5-6500T, 4GB of DDR4, and a 128GB SSD.




They're pretty neat little systems, and reasonably powerful too.




I plan on putting one of the 6500T's in my laptop.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 30, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> Picked up a bunch of HP ProDesk 600 G2's at a yard sale for only $1 each! There were five in total and I gave two to my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 1$ piece? wow ... nice strike ... i'm almost jealous


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 30, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> 1$ piece? wow ... nice strike ... i'm almost jealous


jealous? I'm beyond jealous... Imma find his house....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 30, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> jealous? I'm beyond jealous... Imma find his house....


count me in .... i checked price in Switzerland and it's around 520chf, TIME TO MAKE A PROFIT!



/joke


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 30, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> We appreciate the information, however, since Sex in an avatar or signature is not allowed, I'm going to lean on the side of "Please don't post that here"


Aww, party pooper!


----------



## phill (Sep 30, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Enjoy! - I'm interested in grabbing a zen processor + motherboard but I'd involve selling my x58 system - I'm still considering it.



Keep the X58 and buy a Ryzen as well 



Aquinus said:


> So, I added it to my machine by just putting it in the second to bottom PCIe slot since it won't hog any lanes from my GPU (both blue slots on the P9X79 Deluxe are 16x if the white slots aren't populated, otherwise it turns into something like 8x/8x/8x/8x. One of the slots might be 16x all the time, I don't recall.) Either way, I added the card and it was detected immediately. Write speeds are okay but, the read speeds and access latency are amazing. I don't really want to re-install Ubuntu since it wasn't too long ago since I dealt with the whole moving to Ubuntu 18.04 thing. I might just make an EFI partition and copy over root wholesale but, I need to make sure that I regenerate the EFI stuff correctly, otherwise I'm going to hate myself.
> View attachment 106408



For the 960 the write speeds are definitely kinda low..  Wonder what would be causing that??


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 30, 2018)

phill said:


> Keep the X58 and buy a Ryzen as well


Haha good idea, except the fact that I now need a gaming laptop for sixth form and home use, I'm considering ryzen laptops atm.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

Ah, I always find that whatever I do end up selling, I end up re buying so, I just end up keeping it and then I don't have to spend twice on the same kit    I think that Ryzen is becoming rather a decent alternative


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 1, 2018)

Just a little respond back. Are you serious PWM control is awesome. Much lower RPM now. noctua nf-f12 ippc-3000 pwm fans that are rated from 750 to 3000 RPM with voltage only cut not go below 1400 RPM with the new PWM controller (that by the way also can run voltage control. Yes with that controller you can chose between voltage and PWM control on the fly) they can go as low as around 280 RPM and max out at 2950 RPM. Corsair ML 120 fans are rated from 400 to 2400 RPM. With voltage they cut not go below 1200 RPM while with PWM they are now running from around 450 RPM and up to 2300-2400 RPM. So now i have perfect control and a pc that is silent when i whant it to and can also transfer som serious amount of air as well for exsample to benchmark run. PWM deffently gets my reccomendation from now on.

Fans a lowest speed possible. The 289 RPM is noctua fans while the others are corsair ML 120 all running PWM mode.




And max RPM. Noctua fans above again.




Next is to play around with curve and get a good fan profile or maybe profiles so that i have one for desktop/light use, one for gaming and maybe one for heavy load such as benchmark with a agressive fan curve.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 1, 2018)

Brother-in-law has a Pi 2B setup I put together for him a couple years ago; loves to play NES and SNES games from his childhood and show Atari porn games to anyone who will watch. He does have an occasional issue with the wireless SNES controller needing to be re-paired. I don't think this will be a problem with the Pi 3B+ and I've also included a corded controller (with turbo!) as an easy way to control the system should wireless fail (or two-player game).

EVO Select MicroSD R/W quick ref:

32GB: 95/20
64GB: 100/60
128GB: 100/90
256GB: 100/90

Didn't need the space but it was just an $8-9 jump from 32GB to 64GB.

The CanaKit is a Pi + power + aluminum heat sink bundle. It also came with an in-line USB power switch but it's not needed. This SNES-styled case reroutes the power so that the on/reset buttons work as well as physically positioning two USB ports in the front. Haven't powered it on yet to hear (or not hear) that fan.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

I have had issues with my Samsung MicroSD card, not sure what happened but it'll only read from the card and no longer write to it..  Obviously dead in the water, tried all I could and some Googling as well but still can't get it off from read only..  Wish I knew what happened to it   Bought two Sandisk cards in replacement...


----------



## Disparia (Oct 1, 2018)

phill said:


> I have had issues with my Samsung MicroSD card, not sure what happened but it'll only read from the card and no longer write to it..  Obviously dead in the water, tried all I could and some Googling as well but still can't get it off from read only..  Wish I knew what happened to it   Bought two Sandisk cards in replacement...



I usually buy Sandisk but the Samsung specs/price were so tempting that I had to try at least one.

Just did it's first ISO write: 2.2GB @ 59MB/s avg which is quite nice because I'm use to writes 20MB/s and under. I hope it's from a good batch, otherwise I'll be doing the same thing if it needs replacing.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2018)

I'll find out the details of the cards I have tomorrow for you   Very early start in the morning to go see my daughter Isabelle, so I'll update as soon as I can when I get home tomorrow evening


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 1, 2018)

Last update. Here it is now with curve fan profile. One for CPU and one for GPU. The fan controller below is to take care of the last 3 pin fans i have in it like fans on chipsæt. I dit not even had to install the temp sensors that came with it. I just using the sensor data from MSI afterburner i have open any way and made a fan curve. I works great so far.

Ilde:








The controller installed in my case.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 2, 2018)

Invested in a new SSD, as my game drive is getting as full as an SSD should get, before it slows down.
Not bad for the money and should last a while. Budget SSDs have come a long way.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 2, 2018)

I got this for my brother. It just came in few mins ago.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 3, 2018)

the denon is being a demon. so I gots this to tide me ova.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 3, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Not as hardcore he says, while buying a 1200 dollar card haha



I imagine with an overclock on that CPU, it should more than suffice.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 4, 2018)

good good i can edit  overnight delivery is definitely the best!



GreiverBlade said:


> ahhhh 1 week to wait before the super sale on the Fiio M7 i have my eyes on ... let's hope i will be able to order one before out of stock


1 week later ... annnnd i cursed myself ... the M7 went back to original pricing ... (and out of stock at the same time )

positive thinking ... they switched to a sale on another Fiio product ... a Fiio Q1 MKii USB DAC sooo tomorrow morning my phone will turn into a HiFi player (hopefully via USB)
*USB DAC *Up to 384kHz/32bit supported *DSD  *DSD64/128/256
plus also std jack amp (3.5mm headphone out and 2.5mm balanced out )
The DAC employed is the AKM AK4452 and OP AMP is the OPA926  (same hardware as the X7 Mark II's AM3A amplifier module )

nice package quite complete, the scratch authenticity seal is hilarious (common with chinese goods), if it weren't for a lightning to micro USB ... and no USB C to micro USB  but well Apple compatible only (not really but more on that later when i will be able to test it in USB with my Nokia 8) i can easily see, after testing it as a AMP (with bass and gain L/H amelioration ) on 3.5mm jack with the phone and as a USB DAC on the computer, why that chinese brand took the DAC/DAP market like a storm


now i am tempted to replace my onboard audio (actually using displayport nvidia audio for now since i use my screen as a pass thru to my 2.1 kit, now that i have my Odroid C2 on HDMI on it ....) by that DAC ... it does sound quite nice even as a AMP on the phone.

what's the dill ... pickle? well the M7 was 95 instead of 249, the Q1 MKii is originally 119 and went down to 69 ... that's the same price than the cheapest simple AMP from Fiio my etailer has ... (Fiio A1 which only act as a AMP and no DAC possibility )
26chf less mmhh time to get some extra beer for the week end 

alright 2nd delivery here time to see if it works via USB on the phone


annnndddd it does ... time to find a shorter OTG USB-C to Micro-USB cable


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 13, 2018)

Oi! Do have a loicense for another Loigitech*?.... bahaha


Ended up being 10 thanks to a chat discount thingy.Replacing a microsoft POS mouse. Need a beater for home theater. 



*I think this makes 40 Logitechs. LMAO.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 13, 2018)

1080ti gaming trio


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 16, 2018)

Not today, but last night, the last of my GPU purchases.....ain't gonna look at any more GPU's for a long while after this. A Gigabyte RX VEGA 64....for my i7 4770K rig.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2018)

My latest and greatest. 

Seems I cant ever get the GPU I want.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 16, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Seems I cant ever get the GPU I want.


On a 980? Why didn't you order a 1080 ti / 2080 ti to pair with it?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> On a 980? Why didn't you order a 1080 ti / 2080 ti to pair with it?


Because the Strix 2080 isnt out yet. Im not paying $2k for a 2080ti and the 1080Ti strix im still unsure if Im willing to get.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 16, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> 1080ti gaming trio



what in gods name are you listening to?  May I suggest some classic rock?

Oh, and nice card BTW.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 16, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Because the Strix 2080 isnt out yet. Im not paying $2k for a 2080ti and the 1080Ti strix im still unsure if Im willing to get.


So you bought a 9900k and top end z390 board and can't get a 2080 ti? Why didn't you get a 8700k? The difference would've let you get a 2080 ti - and on top of that your more gpu bottlenecked at 3440x1440 - a 8700k would've done well.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 16, 2018)

I am not interested in modern hardware now, I got what I need already. I don't game.  I love modern hardware still and the latest and greatest, the financial part of that is not on my side. Now I am thinking of completing my old build projects and saving for those now. For me now data collection and history collection trump the latest things. Once old data is gone you can't get it back again. Old data like games, video and such.  So I am on the storage side of things nowadays getting cheap hdd now.  I have been wanting to relive my nostalgia and missed youth again by buying "older" hardware and buying the most high end of that time. This here is Asrock 775i65G R3.0, a LGA775 motherboard that still support windows 98 using conroe cpu. I am late buying this board! Newegg was selling for 50 buck for this, I procrastinate so much that it sold out. 
 I got to pay almost double for the cheapest I found on ebay with shipping.  If I had grab that deal then I would have 2 mobo for the same price. I hate my indecision and laziness. 

Got to make do with this only board I got. High res pictures below in bright lighting. Opening this board feels like it is 2005 again. Ddr 1 memory and no pcie in sight. I still have to hunt for memory, and agp compatible win98 card and a cpu. Wanna drop a core 2 quad in this, wanna go all out. This motherboard in my cupboard for awhile since I buy it, never got a round building it yet.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 16, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> So you bought a 9900k and top end z390 board and can't get a 2080 ti? Why didn't you get a 8700k? The difference would've let you get a 2080 ti - and on top of that your more gpu bottlenecked at 3440x1440 - a 8700k would've done well.


I didnt get a 8700K beacuse I didnt want an 8700K. Simple as that. And the difference would not have let me get a 2080Ti. I dont know where you are finding your 2080Ti's and for great prices, but I have to get mine from the likes of Amazon and Newegg and they are well above $1200.

I play most games (WoW, BF1, Doom, etc) well above 60 FPS and upwards of over 100 FPS. The bottleneck isnt that huge to be honest with you and I play all the games with their max settings minus AA.

I have other priorities too you know. I have 2 kids and one is a 6 month old and I am trying to get a house. So spending ~$880 is better than nearly $3k. So yeah. The GPU will come in time.

And I bought the CPU mostly for Crunching here for TPU. So Im not sure why the need to critique my purchases is happening?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 16, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> what in gods name are you listening to?  May I suggest some classic rock?
> 
> Oh, and nice card BTW.


Danny Brown.
Classic rock bores me to death.I prefer Coltrane when I'm feeling mellow.


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 16, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Danny Brown.
> Classic rock bores me to death.I prefer Coltrane when I'm feeling mellow.


Eeeeewwwww

If I ever do a video, I'll make sure I'm playing ABBA in the background.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 16, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Eeeeewwwww
> 
> If I ever do a video, I'll make sure I'm playing ABBA in the background.


Eeeeewwwwwww


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 17, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> So spending ~$880 is better than nearly $3k. So yeah. The GPU will come in time.


I was just wondering why you dropped that amount of cash on a cpu - the 8700k offered the best value and I would've made the gpu priority - only my opinion though but enjoy that upgrade, also I forgot USA pricing wasn't messed up as here the 9900k costs £600 here.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I was just wondering why you dropped that amount of cash on a cpu - the 8700k offered the best value and I would've made the gpu priority - only my opinion though but enjoy that upgrade, also I forgot USA pricing wasn't messed up as here the 9900k costs £600 here.


Ya I didn't pay anywhere near that price. The 8700k may have been better price/performance but it doesn't have the threads I want.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 17, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ya I didn't pay anywhere near that price. The 8700k may have been better price/performance but it doesn't have the threads I want.


Fair enough, Make sure to post some cinebench r15 runs in the "post your cinebench score thread? ; ) - It's definitely a powerful cpu but pricing needs fixing in the UK since it costs too much.


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 17, 2018)

bought 2 120mm noctua fans  im wondering if pushpull configuration is any good?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Fair enough, Make sure to post some cinebench r15 runs in the "post your cinebench score thread? ; ) - It's definitely a powerful cpu but pricing needs fixing in the UK since it costs too much.


well 600£ is obnoxious  tho 500+$ is also ...  i could agree with you that there is way better alternative (and also to the 8700K since for me a 8700K is ~420$ ) specially for crunching ...
around that price i would take a TR 1920X for that purpose

ahhhhhh seeing these mobo and cpu upgrades ... make me want to pull the trigger but due to some issues at my work (reconstruction of the SPA area due to a fire  11month before ) i will be jobless for 54 days thus i have to put a brake on any further purchases for this year


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 17, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


>


*fail to notice the hardware* *first thought* "oh a AMX Leclerc" ...  (i have to confess ... i rarely look at post in non thumbnail and skip to the end of it )


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 17, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Fair enough, Make sure to post some cinebench r15 runs in the "post your cinebench score thread? ; ) - It's definitely a powerful cpu but pricing needs fixing in the UK since it costs too much.


I can do this.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2018)

Got this yesterday.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2018)

Oh and I just bought some of this too... 






I've read some reviews that put it within 1'c of kryonaut and cooler than MX-4 by 2-4'c


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I've read some reviews that put it within 1'c of kryonaut and cooler than MX-4 by 2-4'c


NT-H1 tim is pretty awesome stuff- that's all I use now.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 18, 2018)

Just for the heck of it, a pic of the boxes from my recent (starting sometime last month till a few days ago) GPU upgrades.....started with a Leadtek GTX 1080, followed by the RTX 2080 Ti and ended with  the VEGA a few days back. Now my rigs are great for gaming.....not so for benchmarks though due to older CPU's.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh and I just bought some of this too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know how that goes. I'm supposed to be getting my new 9900k this week and I'm thinking about getting some new thermal paste to go along with it


----------



## phill (Oct 18, 2018)

Some really nice hardware here guys


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2018)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Let me know how that goes. I'm supposed to be getting my new 9900k this week and I'm thinking about getting some new thermal paste to go along with it





phill said:


> Some really nice hardware here guys




Won't be for a while. My heatsinks are coming from Hong Kong


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Oh and I just bought some of this too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Norton said:


> NT-H1 tim is pretty awesome stuff- that's all I use now.





CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Let me know how that goes. I'm supposed to be getting my new 9900k this week and I'm thinking about getting some new thermal paste to go along with it


mmhhh tested it, tossed it ... i prefer MX-4 for basic repast work, Gelid GC-Extreme/Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut/CoolerMaster MasterGel Maker Nano (by reverse preference order) for more serious work,
from my test NT-H1 was around the MX-4 level but more expensive (well Noctua ... what else ) tho the Kryonaut and CM MGMN were quite a few °C better.

although if it's the cheapest for you, then it's worth it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 18, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> although if it's the cheapest for you, then it's worth it.



£6.92 so about $9 for a 4g tube -- it was on offer. MX-4 is still cheaper though but i thought id try something new



CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Let me know how that goes. I'm supposed to be getting my new 9900k this week and I'm thinking about getting some new thermal paste to go along with it




I think you're better off trying coolermaster for mastergel maker. Seems to be getting good reviews. I also Considered getting it too


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I think you're better off trying coolermaster for mastergel maker. Seems to be getting good reviews. I also Considered getting it too


that's the one i am using, i was a bit reluctant about it, since it's a nano diamond past (hehehe ... IC...) but works mighty fine, still have some aside for quite a few more applications.


----------



## Komshija (Oct 18, 2018)

The most interesting is this nice-looking mice from Cougar which I bought for about 55 € or 415 kn. Usual price was over 70€. They still have the black variant, but since i don't fancy a black color, the choice was obvious. It was the last one in stock.   Btw, this is the most expensive mice I've ever bought. 

Stuff will probably arrive the next week.


*Edit:*
Stuff arrived faster than expected!




Here it is - a cute rodent with aluminum frame.   It has top-notch Avago 9800 sensor.







All-in-one USB card reader. It's smalle than expected at 55 x 55 x 11 mm.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2018)

Purchased Today.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 20, 2018)

Here's something odd...I'll save the hussle: it's a remote. Installed it today, works without a hick up for now.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 20, 2018)

Purchased a few months ago.

Xeon E5-2609






Xeon E5-2640 (Brand new)









I never used them and tbh i dont even know why i bought it


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Purchased a few months ago.
> 
> Xeon E5-2609
> 
> ...



Just things to have I guess   X79 based Xeon's??  I've one of those boards right here   I just need some more PSU's to power it lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2018)

dear THQ Nordic ... could you please stop doing interesting game boxes ... (will be testing that one later ... )

between that and Elex ... i think it's a "i am glad THQ Nordic still alive" 
oh well nice extra ... a double sided poster 


and more practical :

reversible micro USB short flat cable keychain (you always need one ... or rather you never know when you might need one ... )


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 22, 2018)

I love the thumb drive.... how much was the set ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2018)

Ahhzz said:


> I love the thumb drive.... how much was the set ?


it's actually just a flat data cable with a USB A to USB Micro (reversible) and it was around 13$ the game was 25$


----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2018)

Arrived today.


----------



## JalleR (Oct 23, 2018)

Last week I got this HTC Wireless adaptor and it is really great, i was expecting some signs on the Wireless transmission but so far there is none at all, and i even tried with a more Graphic game like Fallout 4 VR but I didn’t see any change in graphic or technical issues like rubber band effect. it really makes the VR experience complete.

only thing that is a little irritating is if you have a pc with a color Theme (mine is Black/White) then the Green Network adaptor with the SUPER ULTRA BRIGHT BLUE LED is not blending in at all


----------



## FireFox (Oct 24, 2018)

Arrived today.





I dont know why i have been buying too many USB sticks in the last week


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 24, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Arrived today.
> 
> View attachment 109295
> 
> ...


If you have more removable drives than hard drives in your drive listing... yooooooooou might be a computer geek.....


----------



## lyra (Oct 31, 2018)

agreed sale of a zalman zmachine gt1000. picking it up tomorrow. pics to follow. 20 quid for a 250 quid (cough 12 years ago cough) case isnt bad


----------



## FireFox (Oct 31, 2018)

I got this little thing ( Used )


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 1, 2018)

My final GPU purchase, a PowerColor RX VEGA 64 Red Devil, this thing's a beast! It easily dwarfs my Palit RTX 2080 Ti, and the latter's not a small card either....





Running CF mode together with the stock Gigabyte VEGA.......they're in my X79 Rampage IV Extreme + i7 3960X (@4.25ghz) build since the mobo's capable of 2x PCIE x16 3.0. The Palit will go into my Z87 + i7 4770K (@4.4ghz) build.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 1, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> PowerColor RX VEGA 64 Red Devil, this thing's a beast! It easily dwarfs my Palit RTX 2080 Ti,



What's the performance of that red devil compared to the 2080Ti?   Crazy how low the price on the Vegas 64 has gotten, 6 moths or less back it was $1000+ or more


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 1, 2018)

Well it's here:


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 1, 2018)

Spooky (green) Halloween!


----------



## SIGSEGV (Nov 1, 2018)

Today


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 1, 2018)

Norton said:


> NT-H1 tim is pretty awesome stuff- that's all I use now.


U n me both.  I think  I only recently finished the tube you sent me that you had "extra".  The only ones I use are

Nt-h1
Phobyia HEgrease
AS5

I have some other stuff from fancy companies ,but it's just tubes that came with coolers, water blocks etc, the 3 above are as good as any from my exp, & they are cheap & reliably easy to spread...plus they keep pretty well.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 1, 2018)

SIGSEGV said:


> Today
> 
> View attachment 109688


Watch for a bios setting saying enable ROG grid preload or some such ,i think it's in boot options, disabled stops it putting crap on your pc automatically, or not as you wish.


----------



## lyra (Nov 1, 2018)

View attachment DSC_0011.JPG

Behold!


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2018)

I couldn't resist....










Another OCF to hit my collection   I'm not sure I have many on my hit list now if I'm honest...    However a few more motherboards could be turning up though....


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 1, 2018)

phill said:


> I couldn't resist....
> 
> Another OCF to hit my collection   I'm not sure I have many on my hit list now if I'm honest...    However a few more motherboards could be turning up though....



Nice! Now all you need is a 9900K to go with it.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 1, 2018)

I got another Crucial MX500 500GB for free


----------



## phill (Nov 1, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Nice! Now all you need is a 9900K to go with it.



I was gutted as I missed out on a cherry picked 8086k, some Asus ITX board and a 512Gb Sammy 970 Pro M.2 for $500...  Over in the UK that would have cost me something like £850 new, the sale price was under £400....  I'm not sure if I will see as good a deal as that for a while... 

I'm thinking 8086k maybe for the board, might get my 1070 in with it and can use it as a mini gaming system..  Would be rather rapid!!   Although I really do need to save cash and get my daughters and girl friends 1700X rigs up and running first.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2018)

And finally....






and now It looks f**king ugly  but i still think the heatsinks across the vrms on the last pic was a very nice touch...

I didnt know what was what so i just glued a heatsink on everything that looked like it needed cooling.... I really should of done a before and after when it came to OC'ing as i'll never know if these heatsinks really made a difference or not.

I did try to contact a few local metal workshops here and request use of a CNC machine for a fair price for 20-30mins but none of them got back to me 

a lot of the heatsinks ordered ended up being too big and you can still see on the top pic how the heatsinks on the VRMs just about fit across the width of the card. without causing too much trouble while the rest of the heatsinks were from Arctic Cooling.


I think i did an alright job given the circumstances. I dont think this 1080 ti is very resellable now unless theres secretly some freak that likes the look of frankenstein'd cards or cards that have been hit with the ugly stick.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 1, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> i did try to contact a few local metal workshops here and request use of a CNC machine for a fair price for 20-30mins but none of them got back to me



I save heatsinks from old electronics like routers, consoles, etc, for that exact reason. It's a great way to generate tons of junk you'll likely never use, but it's also a great way to have a tiny heat sinks in case you might need them someday


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 2, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I save heatsinks from old electronics like routers, consoles, etc, for that exact reason. It's a great way to generate tons of junk you'll likely never use, but it's also a great way to have a tiny heat sinks in case you might need them someday




I dont really take things like those apart very often.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 2, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I dont know why i have been buying too many USB sticks in the last week


Flash drive RAID array?


----------



## Disparia (Nov 2, 2018)

STX build slowly coming along... picked up an Intel 9260 (2x2 AC, Bluetooth 5).


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 2, 2018)

Finally an upgrade! My G5 is getting kinda tired, so it'll migrate to my office, and I can finally enjoy some FPS action without tripping wires on the garbage behind my monitor )))
So far G603 feels good, except I'm not used to lighter weight (even with batteries it's lighter than G5 even without weights), and overall cheaper build quality. 
Let's hope those switches hold on for a few years... it'll be very sad to replace them with my spare omrons before warranty expires...






Disparia said:


> STX build slowly coming along... picked up an Intel 9260 (2x2 AC, Bluetooth 5).


I have an H110-STX barebone almost ready to go. It's fully working, just waiting for a good deal on i5 or i7.
Right now it's sporting an awesome uber-hight-performance Celeron G3900


----------



## phill (Nov 2, 2018)

I just couldn't say no....





Another for my collection....  Missing a backplate and CPU cooler bracket but otherwise from what I can tell, complete


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 3, 2018)

That is awesome @phill !!!!!!!

Send me a picture of the back plate area. I might have one man. Can't imagine that postage would be that much for something so small for me to ship it to ya over the pond.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 3, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I dont really take things like those apart very often.



Neither do I, but I do get angry at them fairly regularly, I just try to remember to save the useful pieces when im done doing.......

this 






seriously tho, older GPU's like these often have reusable HS's.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 3, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Neither do I, but I do get angry at them fairly regularly, I just try to remember to save the useful pieces when im done doing.......
> 
> this
> 
> ...




Not in the shapes/sizes that im looking for though but yes I get what you mean


----------



## FireFox (Nov 3, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Flash drive RAID array?



What a coincidence, i have an USB stick like the one shown in the Video, it's over 7 years old and i always used it to Install Windows, update the Bios or install Drivers.


----------



## phill (Nov 3, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> That is awesome @phill !!!!!!!
> 
> Send me a picture of the back plate area. I might have one man. Can't imagine that postage would be that much for something so small for me to ship it to ya over the pond.



Thanks @stinger608   I found this from Ebay last night when I had a quick look..  Crosshair 2 Backplate..  I'll grab a pic of the board in a bit..  I thought I might have taken one already with how many pictures I've taken lol

That would be amazing if you have but if it's too much and VAT and all that income tax crap is going to cause issues, I might be able to get a mate to bring it over when he visits next   Thank you so much tho!!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

@stinger608 

I finally remembered a picture for the back of the motherboard  













It appears to work so bonus!!  Would anyone know of any where I might be able to grab a replacement LCD poster at all??  The guy who sold the board to me is giving me a part refund since this one doesn't work (most of the display is just lines, which somewhat hinder the screen to see what it says.... 





MY Z170M OCF was up and tested as well 









I suppose I technically haven't bought these, but they are new to me....





It's going to be pure geek on for me this weekend!!


----------



## Bones (Nov 6, 2018)

Common problem with those - The LCD poster I have for my REX is beginning to do the same thing. 
Between the OCF and REX II you grabbed, good finds!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2018)

The OCF is modded as well which is great as I can put in there a 9900k if I wanted to..  but it's another avenue to take a look into at a much later date..  

I've been very bad at buying things lately...  Hopefully the servers that were free will make up for it!


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 6, 2018)

Just bought today. Comes with ek and TT fittings for rigid tubing but planning for soft tubing instead.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 7, 2018)

The I/O plate that I have is a bit different @phill 

It still has both PS2 ports so it might have been from an original Crosshair's motherboard. 

Well dang!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> The I/O plate that I have is a bit different @phill
> 
> It still has both PS2 ports so it might have been from an original Crosshair's motherboard.
> 
> Well dang!!!



Well I'm sad to say mate I've just ordered one of those as I found it on Ebay and it was miss labelled so I grabbed the chance!  If it comes through without a backplate, I might be in touch!!   I need to put a wanted thread out for a box as I believe the motherboard I've just bought is just the board...  I'll find out more when I get it through   Was very shocked at finding one!!  
Here we go...


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 7, 2018)

@phill  I love seeing old tech again and especially old tech in a new box in such great shape like I am taken back in a time machine. You deserve an upvote. Having that Phanteks tower with an athlon 64 give me chuckle it is such a dissonance for me with the two things coming from totally different era.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 7, 2018)

Got it from someone who I think bought the wrong kit. It's this kit and it cost me around 500.00 USD. I know I don't need that much memory but I think the price was good and it's basically brand new. Good buy or not?


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2018)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> @phill  I love seeing old tech again and especially old tech in a new box in such great shape like I am taken back in a time machine. You deserve an upvote. Having that Phanteks tower with an athlon 64 give me chuckle it is such a dissonance for me with the two things coming from totally different era.



Well it was the easiest thing I had to put on the top to just test it all worked so it worked   But thanks for the mention!   I really should cut back on hardware I buy and own but I doubt I would/will 



adulaamin said:


> Got it from someone who I think bought the wrong kit. It's this kit and it cost me around 500.00 USD. I know I don't need that much memory but I think the price was good and it's basically brand new. Good buy or not?



It's G Skill, it's great ram.  I can't quite see the timings from the picture but I'm pretty sure that it might not be B Die ram as unless you have the faster kits 4000+ the timings should all be the same numbers..  But if my eyes are working correctly, it's a 64Gb kit at 3600Mhz..  You couldn't go wrong there


----------



## Komshija (Nov 7, 2018)

adulaamin said:


> Got it from someone who I think bought the wrong kit. It's this kit and it cost me around 500.00 USD. I know I don't need that much memory but I think the price was good and it's basically brand new. Good buy or not?



Here in Europe for that price you can get 32 GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3XXX RAM or 64 GB G.Skill Fortis DDR4 2XXX. So, it's definitely a good buy.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 8, 2018)

Postman Came yesterday...










EDIT  and Today my Postie was a woman bearing more Gifts 

What to Do when you have Upgraded this






with a 500gb M2 Crucial MX500

leave it on the Shelf as MB has only 1 M2 Slot ???

NO WAY WE ARE NOT LIKE THAT (are we  )

So You Buy This














Note the Spare Slot for Further UPgrade's ( they will come one Day )




well Pointless just going for the one Slot Version


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 8, 2018)

Bought some RGB case fans and a LED strip to add some color to my rig....




Now that my case innards is all lit up, I feel that my life has been enriched, RGB has added meaning and scope to my existence.

While I was at the tech mall and in such a spending mood, I decided to get myself a new monitor. Please pardon my messy desk, I'd expected them to deliver the monitor tomorrow as agreed when I was at the shop. But, for whatever reasons, they'd decided to deliver the monitor today, catching me off guard.....and a messy desk!




Finally a shot of the monitor, I'd run Metro 2033 Redux at 3840x1080 at max ingame setting (no PhysX and SSAA at 0.5x). Freesync was enabled and framerate's set at 144fps.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> Finally a shot of the monitor, I'd run Metro 2033 Redux at 3840x1080 at max ingame setting (no PhysX and SSAA at 0.5x). Freesync was enabled and framerate's set at 144fps.





neat... and ... wow (not a Samsung fan but their screen looks quite nice )


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 8, 2018)

My new Samsung 27l Quantum Dot, Freesync 2 HDR monitor CHG70. This is replacing my ASUS MG279Q Freesync monitor. It took a little fiddling to get it looking right and running as advertised but so far I’m very pleased. I had ordered the new AOC AGON 32” Freesync 2 monitor but it didn’t fit on my desk so I had to send it back. This was my 2nd choice.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2018)

I've done more bad things...









So I believe I just need number 4 now, as the Formula-Z wasn't worth buying... 









I also did a little Christmas shopping for my daughter, so I hope she likes this...





I hope she likes it   I'm going to try and get her a few more games for Christmas and hope she likes them   Must refrein from buying anything else...


----------



## radrok (Nov 8, 2018)

Old build going to a friend






new build comin in


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 9, 2018)

phill said:


> It's G Skill, it's great ram.  I can't quite see the timings from the picture but I'm pretty sure that it might not be B Die ram as unless you have the faster kits 4000+ the timings should all be the same numbers..  But if my eyes are working correctly, it's a 64Gb kit at 3600Mhz..  You couldn't go wrong there



Yup it's 64gb (4 x 16gb) 3600mhz 17-19-19-39. Based on B-Die Finder and this list at Hardwareluxx.de, it's B-Die. I was looking to upgrade to a 9700K but my mind just keeps telling me to go Ryzen instead so I hope this kit works well with a 2700X or whatever AMD might release in the next couple of months.


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

There's a program that @Knoxx29 showed off in his memory thread, he will show you what the ram is on the sticks, so that'll be a sure fire way to check    I need to buy some more DDR4 for a few systems I have at home but I'm without motherboards for the moment, so I'm not massively in a rush considering it's me hoping to buy more ram than I currently have and at the prices, well, it's scary lol


----------



## theonek (Nov 9, 2018)

phill said:


> I've done more bad things...
> 
> View attachment 110192
> 
> ...




Wuhu, still have a gigabyte fx790 mobo working flawless....


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

No Gigabyte boards there, just Asus Crosshair models, 1, 2, 3 and 5


----------



## FireFox (Nov 9, 2018)

phill said:


> I need to buy some more DDR4 for a few systems I have at home



What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2018)

64Gb, 3466/3600Mhz + high performance B die for X99, X299 (possibly) and Ryzen/Threadripper systems   My current DDR4 will be getting split as it's two dual kits for my daughter and my girl friend for their Ryzen PC's so my 5960X system will need some memory of some sorts...  The only other DDR4 I currently have it sat in my 6700k system that I'm using for Linux/WCG  

I'm not in a rush and if there's a price drop coming, I can always turn off the 6700k and just use two of the four sticks in my daughters and girl friends systems for the moment, being only 8Gb it's a little low, but not the end of the world   They will hardly be used so 8Gb should be fine for a while


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 10, 2018)

Got one of those PCIE to PCI adapter cards. Kinda neat seeing a geforce 6200 PCI DDR running on Z170 with an 8700K. 

My GT 430 PCI didn't work right on it though, probably because there's already a pcie to pci bridge chip on the graphics card itself.
Edit: The GT 430 PCI works fine in XP on the adapter, but of course you can't run DX10/11 on XP.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 10, 2018)

I bought inexpensive Sharkoon Shark Force Pro mouse and Sharkoon P40M mouse pad for my laptop.

Mouse feels OK in hands, but not so good as Cougar 700M eSports. 
The good thing is that it's visible in the dark and has 4 DPI settings - 400, 1200, 2400, 3200. Plus it has braided cable and gold-coated USB plug.
I don't like rubber coating because it will start to peel off after a certain period like it did on my previous Sharkoon Shark Force. Lighting color couldn't be changed or turned off. 

Anyway, here they are...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 10, 2018)

Komshija said:


> The good thing is that it's visible in the dark



This is the main reason i have my rgb mouse & Kb


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 11, 2018)

Since my 2ndary LG keeps randomly going off for like a minute or two (screen blanks out but LED light on power button doesn't change and primary doe nothing bad at the same time. 
Money's a lil tight at the moment so this is pretty good price I think.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 12, 2018)

Postie came today Yeh





don't you just Hate Empty Slots  ( Glad i'm not a  )


----------



## FireFox (Nov 12, 2018)

Arrived a few minutes ago


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> Finally a shot of the monitor, I'd run Metro 2033 Redux at 3840x1080 at max ingame setting (no PhysX and SSAA at 0.5x). Freesync was enabled and framerate's set at 144fps.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 12, 2018)

I got an Aorus 1080Ti


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 12, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I got an Aorus 1080Ti View attachment 110413View attachment 110414



Pre-owned?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 12, 2018)

New


----------



## 27MaD (Nov 12, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> View attachment 110399


Damn u have a sxy setup right there.

U just need to clean thing under ur ultra-wide monitor , because they ruin the setup a little bit.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 12, 2018)

Noctua A4x10.

The 30mm in the Pi case is a bit noisy. Nothing that would be bothersome while games/music played, but since I want to take a hole saw to improve flow anyway, might as well make it 40mm while I'm at it. Under the fan is the same as the other side, with all the pinholes.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## biffzinker (Nov 16, 2018)

Where's the new DDR4 to compliment the Core i9 9900K?


----------



## mouacyk (Nov 16, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Where's the new DDR4 to compliment the Core i9 9900K?


"Corsair Vengeance RBG 2x8GB 3600MHz" -- in sig

If that's b-die, there's no need to buy a retail 4000+ kit, because 4266MHz+ is typically achievable on most b-dies with a good mobo like the apex's.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2018)

An advance





As soon as i get it i will post some pics



mouacyk said:


> If that's b-die, there's no need to buy a retail 4000+ kit, because 4266MHz+ is typically achievable on most b-dies



Yeap they do 4200MHz+ with a lot a voltage


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 16, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> An advance
> 
> View attachment 110655
> 
> ...


Grats in that motherboard!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 16, 2018)

Thanks.

It should be here on Saturday or Monday


----------



## AsRock (Nov 16, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And finally....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those heat sinks from a AC cooler ?, i believe i have some just linke them and they interlock with each other prety well.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2018)

This is 10 days ago.


----------



## craigo (Nov 16, 2018)

10 days? Have you been brushing non-stop! It looks well worn,  I thought those shipped with a few replacement heads.. Is it an Oral-B? do you find it to be a more thorough clean than a manual brush? what type of paste are you running?  oh and congrats on the new AM4 setup as well..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 16, 2018)

AsRock said:


> Those heat sinks from a AC cooler ?, i believe i have some just linke them and they interlock with each other prety well.




Yup


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

Loving the new toys here guys   Please do post up some results


----------



## cucker tarlson (Nov 16, 2018)

Stupid UPS took 3 weeks to deliver my package,but ladies and gentlemen,I got'em



I ran a few tests, so far 860 Evo 500 outperforms my 850 Pro 512 in synthetics in just about every perfromance metrics.Not by much,but consistently.


----------



## phill (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm not sure if this should go here, but ....









Check out these requirements 





Bit of a difference now 





Last one...





At least it will be quicker to read the discs than to try and download it from Steam with my internet connection 

Tempted with the idea of putting it on an SSD as I feel it'll be a big ass game and will need all the help it can get to load up quickly!!   Hopefully it'll use my 1080 Ti a bit more being across triple 1080P panels....  Here's hoping anyways...

My mate just sent me this - 




Looks like part of my order turned up


----------



## btarunr (Nov 16, 2018)

craigo said:


> 10 days? Have you been brushing non-stop! It looks well worn,  I thought those shipped with a few replacement heads.. Is it an Oral-B? do you find it to be a more thorough clean than a manual brush? what type of paste are you running?  oh and congrats on the new AM4 setup as well..



Good eye. It's an Oral-B from Braun OEM, bought in QLD. I'm very rough with toothbrushes . I'm using an Indian herbal toothpaste called Patanjali DantKanti. It's the WD-40 of toothpastes. As viscous as an IC-Diamond TIM.


----------



## craigo (Nov 17, 2018)

Brother from another mother!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 17, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I got an Aorus 1080Ti View attachment 110413View attachment 110414



Phanteks Enthoo pro M? or full*?*





Komshija said:


> Sharkoon Shark Force Pro


the Sharkliest mouse , hands down


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2018)

phill said:


> I'm not sure if this should go here, but ....
> 
> View attachment 110727
> 
> ...



Just thought I'd update everyone, as the code had been used I was unable to activate the game but the gent from Ebay was nothing but helpfull and has sorted it out for me, so after another mountain of updates, I'm finally presented with 

*

*

Ah   There are some good people on Ebay still!!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 17, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Phanteks Enthoo pro M? or full*?*



M, used to have enthoo luxe


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 17, 2018)

EVGA PowerLink. Got it for $4.99. Totally worth it in the cause of cable management.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2018)

Client build


----------



## btarunr (Nov 18, 2018)

8 GB RAM?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 18, 2018)

Well... The B450 board is DOA -- Stripped everything out and its still DOA, Though i cant say that im surprised... it was ordered from amazon and whoever was picking my items decided to be fucking lazy and just print out an address label and slap it on the original box before sending it out to me. Literally Under that Freezer 33 cooler in my pic is the sticker where my address is.

Im going to send the board back in the exact same condition except it will have brown parcel tape on it to seal the box up and stick their address label on.



btarunr said:


> 8 GB RAM?



Yeah. Unlike everyone else here, this guy really aint a power user. 8GB is fine.


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 18, 2018)

impulse buy 
Dropped into my trusty old maximus X hero and runs great.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 18, 2018)

Psychoholic said:


> impulse buy
> Dropped into my trusty old maximus X hero and runs great.




That is a very expensive impulse! Congrats though!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 18, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> M, used to have enthoo luxe








i loved mine. gave it to My Nephew. If you like the Enthoo ProM , I suggest the fractal below as your Next, i LOVE it.
The only real problem i had with the Phanteks Enthoo Pro was the Damn front i/o , usb, power/reset buttons, & 3.5mm ports. I had to replace the whole thing 4 times, and Phanteks was/is totally aware of the issue. They used shitty quality components, and they broke all the time, even if you never really used them like me. great case otherwise.


Fractal Meshify C . really great Case.





its much smaller than the Enthoo ProM, but weighs more oddly enough due to better quality construction & the fact that the Fractal uses real Glass/steel









FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah. Unlike everyone else here, this guy really aint a power user. 8GB is fine.



On my PC, which I work from every day at least for five or so hours, I play games, WCG (Occasionally), multitask, and many other things like recording, streaming, all with 8gb's DDR4, ive never "run out", or reached a point where more was required.  Of course there are tasks, and situations where more ram is required. However as what I would consider an "above average" PC user, in regards to my tasks, and the strain put on my computer. I would say 8/10 people could get away with 8 GB or less.  More people need to break that impulse of minimum 16 GB, with prices as high as theyve gotten in the recent past, its the only way to show manufacturers its not acceptable imo


----------



## jormungand (Nov 19, 2018)

Couldn’t resist the price.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 19, 2018)

jormungand said:


> Couldn’t resist the price.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110882


Sweet dolls dude 
Are those the same as 850evo's? I know theyre newer, but them being cheaper makes me feel like they might be lesser. I dont know , but was wondering. Ive asked around, but havent gotten a straight answer yet

Praise the sun


----------



## jormungand (Nov 19, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Sweet dolls dude
> Are those the same as 850evo's? I know theyre newer, but them being cheaper makes me feel like they might be lesser. I dont know , but was wondering. Ive asked around, but havent gotten a straight answer yet
> 
> Praise the sun


no idea if the 860 is better but the reviews are pretty good, haven't installed it yet. Gonna make a fresh OS install tomorrow. Lets see how it works

If Geralt or Eredin hear you calling them dolls...oh boi youre in trouble. the relentless  guy on the back of them has a Dark Vuddie next to him that can make you choke....lmao

i think that cheaper prices are on any ssd brand right now dont take that as a standard


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 19, 2018)

jormungand said:


> no idea if the 860 is better but the reviews are pretty good, haven't installed it yet. Gonna make a fresh OS install tomorrow. Lets see how it works
> 
> If Geralt or Eredin hear you calling them dolls...oh boi youre in trouble. the relentless  guy on the back of them has a Dark Vuddie next to him that can make you choke....lmao
> 
> i think that cheaper prices are on any ssd brand right now dont take that as a standard



Is jokes.  Id recognize a Miyazaki character anywhere. Personally more a Ds3 guy, but all are great


----------



## btarunr (Nov 19, 2018)

Psychoholic said:


> impulse buy
> Dropped into my trusty old maximus X hero and runs great.



I wouldn't change your motherboard. Maximus XI Hero has a cheaper BOM for CPU VRM than Maximus X Hero.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 19, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i loved mine. gave it to My Nephew. If you like the Enthoo ProM , I suggest the fractal below as your Next, i LOVE it.
> The only real problem i had with the Phanteks Enthoo Pro was the Damn front i/o , usb, power/reset buttons, & 3.5mm ports. I had to replace the whole thing 4 times, and Phanteks was/is totally aware of the issue. They used shitty quality components, and they broke all the time, even if you never really used them like me. great case otherwise.
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, thank you for the advice, I was thinking about CoolerMaster  H500P White


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 19, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Sweet* dolls* dude
> Are those the same as 850evo's? I know theyre newer, but them being cheaper makes me feel like they might be lesser. I dont know , but was wondering. Ive asked around, but havent gotten a straight answer yet
> 
> Praise the sun


......ah hem.....ACTION FIGURES bro.....ACTION FIGURES....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 19, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> ......ah hem.....ACTION FIGURES bro.....ACTION FIGURES....



I was just playing around.

  You're speaking to a guy who has a 4 foot diameter, 30lb , millennium falcon replica.  Along with an entire storage unit filled with collectibles. I was just breaking balls.

I even have all the original spawn characters in statue 
my wife worked for KB toys in the 80's & 90's so i had direct access to TONS of goodies, sadly it became popular to "collect & resell on Ebay in the late 90's early 2000's so it kind of killed the industry, but i still have mine.


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 19, 2018)

btarunr said:


> I wouldn't change your motherboard. Maximus XI Hero has a cheaper BOM for CPU VRM than Maximus X Hero.



its working better than expected.  VRMS are around 50-55C at 100% load.. LLC Level6 and no vdroop.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2018)

Erm, ooops....





A few PSUs and a new motherboard to add to the few bits and pieces of hardware I've laying about   I really do think I might have a problem......
I should have gone for slightly bigger PSU's right??


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 19, 2018)

phill said:


> Erm, ooops....
> 
> View attachment 110949
> 
> ...



The 650w G2 handled SLI gtx970's just fine along with a water loop, and a 4790, so unless you going to install 3 or more gpu's id say 850 is sufficient


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2018)

I was just going along with playing the fool 

The two 850w units are for my daughters and girl friend's Ryzen 1700X PCs, (eventually with 1080 Ti's but with RX 480s to start with) and the other two are for testing and spare really..  At the prices they where being sold at, I couldn't say no at all....


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2018)

btarunr said:


> I wouldn't change your motherboard. Maximus XI Hero has a cheaper BOM for CPU VRM than Maximus X Hero.



That surprised me, i hope it's not the same for the Asus Rog Maximus XI Extreme i have ordered.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 20, 2018)

I almost managed to pick myself up a Samsung 860 Evo 500GB SSD for $99NZD last night and when I say "Almost" it wasn't from lack of trying to get it,  the Site it was from was a local business called PB Computers and they were having an early Cyber Monday sale.  Well their site couldn't cope with the traffic and crashed everytime I tried to get to the page for the SSD with an error msg stating "To Many Connections" please try again later and then to add insult to injury I later found out that meer seconds after the sale started they'd already sold out


----------



## btarunr (Nov 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That surprised me, i hope it's not the same for the Asus Rog Maximus XI Extreme i have ordered.



Yeah, for the Hero they tossed out doublers and are blind-doubling phases now. They also went with a cheaper VRM controller. Everything Maximus XI Code and upward is nice and pricey.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Nov 20, 2018)

phill said:


> Erm, ooops....
> 
> View attachment 110949
> 
> ...



.....looks completely normal to me... in a few days(black friday/cyber-monday)...... this will be us all


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 20, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....looks completely normal to me...


Normal yes but your replying to @phill. I've been wondering what he does with all the new/old hardware.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 20, 2018)

Became such an RGB hoe, but it was also time for me to replace the aging 240mm AIO's in my 3960X and 4770K rigs....


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2018)

btarunr said:


> Everything Maximus XI Code and upward is nice and pricey.



Indeed, i paid 532,98€ for the Extreme


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2018)

Black Friday pickup







GamerGuy said:


> Became such an RGB hoe, but it was also time for me to replace the aging 240mm AIO's in my 3960X and 4770K rigs....
> View attachment 110961



Do you really need that 360mm AIO? I think they are a bit of a gimmick these days. Ive seen a lot of reviews where 240mm AIOs perform better. I remember running a Corsair H80i on my overclocked 3930k then eventually upgrading to my H105. I wouldnt say my H80i ever 'struggled' to cool my 3930k though maybe the heat would saturate it a lot quicker. but temps were still pretty good for what it was.

I suppose if youre running something like Threadripper or the intel equivalent then a 360mm might make sense if youre looking at it from a noise>performance point of view.

my 8600k will never even begin to saturate my H105.


----------



## phill (Nov 20, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....looks completely normal to me... in a few days(black friday/cyber-monday)...... this will be us all





biffzinker said:


> Normal yes but your replying to @phill. I've been wondering what he does with all the new/old hardware.



I have a few bits of hardware at home, but I tend to put it to use when I can   More so with the WCG for TPU's team   I'm trying to make use of even my SR-2 which is running along like it doesn't even care   I'll see if I can grab some more new pictures if people would like to see 
I've still got to get my bum in gear and set all that server hardware up again at home..  I think I might be able to use a couple at a time but I'm wondering if they might get a little warm, so I'll have to test..  Maybe I will be able to take a video of my electric meter spinning around like National Lampoons Christmas Vacation!!


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 20, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you really need that 360mm AIO? I think they are a bit of a gimmick these days. Ive seen a lot of reviews where 240mm AIOs perform better. I remember running a Corsair H80i on my overclocked 3930k then eventually upgrading to my H105. I wouldnt say my H80i ever 'struggled' to cool my 3930k though maybe the heat would saturate it a lot quicker. but temps were still pretty good for what it was.
> 
> I suppose if youre running something like Threadripper or the intel equivalent then a 360mm might make sense if youre looking at it from a noise>performance point of view.
> 
> my 8600k will never even begin to saturate my H105.


My 3960X does run pretty warm when OC'ed, so I'll see if the Corsair 360mm AIO helps with bringing down the temps a little. Same goes with the 4770K, I have it at 4.2ghz now and it goes to about 72C-75C, so let's see what the Tt 360mm AIO brings to the table. Regardless, I'll keep the brackets and whatnot for the Ryzen or TR which I intend to upgrade to next year, these 360mm AIO might come in handy then. Meanwhile, I'm gonna put aside my Deep Cool Maelstrom 240mm AIO to swap back into 4770K should I wanna use the Thermaltake 360mm AIO for the Ryzen 2/TR upgrade.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2018)

Arrived a few minutes ago


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Arrived a few minutes ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 110969View attachment 110970View attachment 110971



I heard from buildzoid that the VRMs on almost all ROG boards are now junk and Asus have been cutting corners so they arent what they advertised them to be.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I heard from buildzoid that the VRMs on almost all ROG boards are now junk and Asus have been cutting corners so they arent what they advertised them to be.



That wouldn't be a problem if Watercooled


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 22, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Black Friday pickup
> Do you really need that 360mm AIO? I think they are a bit of a gimmick these days. Ive seen a lot of reviews where 240mm AIOs perform better. I remember running a Corsair H80i on my overclocked 3930k then eventually upgrading to my H105. I wouldnt say my H80i ever 'struggled' to cool my 3930k though maybe the heat would saturate it a lot quicker. but temps were still pretty good for what it was.


I just installed my 360's yesterday, for my RTX 2080 Ti + i7 4770K @4.2ghz, same as when I had the 240mm AIO, my CPU runs a fair bit cooler now. I did a few rounds of UT3 (usually 30mins sessions....give or take) before making the swap to the 360mm AIO, I consistently saw CPU temp at >70C ( 71C-72C). Now, I just ran UT3 for about 30 mins, temp's at 58C.......now, I dunno about you, but that's quite an improvement and the 360mm AIO is not a gimmick in my opinion. Just fyi....oh yeah, with temps like this, I'd prolly up my CPU to 4.4ghz, but I'll prudently monitor temps and such for a while before I do it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2018)

GamerGuy said:


> I just installed my 360's yesterday, for my RTX 2080 Ti + i7 4770K @4.2ghz, same as when I had the 240mm AIO, my CPU runs a fair bit cooler now. I did a few rounds of UT3 (usually 30mins sessions....give or take) before making the swap to the 360mm AIO, I consistently saw CPU temp at >70C ( 71C-72C). Now, I just ran UT3 for about 30 mins, temp's at 58C.......now, I dunno about you, but that's quite an improvement and the 360mm AIO is not a gimmick in my opinion. Just fyi....oh yeah, with temps like this, I'd prolly up my CPU to 4.4ghz, but I'll prudently monitor temps and such for a while before I do it.



Well my H105 never lets my 8600k touch 60'c about 55-57'c at the most when gaming


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 22, 2018)

Upgraded my Sony Bravia 52" 1080p TV to a Sanyo 65" 4k smart TV. Was in Walmart, saw this deal, had the money, and just couldn't pass it up. I'm happy as hell with it so far.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sanyo-65-Class-UHD-2160p-Smart-TV-FW65C78F/630099322


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 22, 2018)

I actually bought this Acer 49" monitor for $549.99 on sale. It is a 49 inch IPS 4K monitor from Asus and gives me great performance in games. It states that it is HDR ready but I can't get it to work. I am very satisfied though. It has a 5 ms Grey to Grey response time.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 22, 2018)

phill said:


> It appears to work so bonus!!  Would anyone know of any where I might be able to grab a replacement LCD poster at all?? The guy who sold the board to me is giving me a part refund since this one doesn't work (most of the display is just lines, which somewhat hinder the screen to see what it says....


It should be universal across all ROG boards of that era (just a serial bus similar to i2c, like debug port on old ASUS laptops).
I'll ask my brother, he might still have my old poster from Rampage II GENE somewhere in the junk pile.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 22, 2018)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Upgraded my Sony Bravia 52" 1080p TV to a Sanyo 65" 4k smart TV. Was in Walmart, saw this deal, had the money, and just couldn't pass it up. I'm happy as hell with it so far.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Sanyo-65-Class-UHD-2160p-Smart-TV-FW65C78F/630099322




Sanyo... Now that's a name I haven't heard in ages. I thought they got bought out by Panasonic and they did away with the branding... Or maybe that was Aiwa


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 22, 2018)

I got a box delivered today 




Spoiler: :x



The price was better then a Intel 760p 512GB NVME 

Plus I am unable at the moment to back up my 960 EVO...


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 22, 2018)

kapone32 said:


> I actually bought this Acer 49" monitor for $549.99 on sale. It is a 49 inch IPS 4K monitor from Asus and gives me great performance in games. It states that it is HDR ready but I can't get it to work. I am very satisfied though. It has a 5 ms Grey to Grey response time.


Sorry I meant Acer


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2018)

silentbogo said:


> It should be universal across all ROG boards of that era (just a serial bus similar to i2c, like debug port on old ASUS laptops).
> I'll ask my brother, he might still have my old poster from Rampage II GENE somewhere in the junk pile.



Thank you, that would be amazing!!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 22, 2018)

Got myself another 16GB of RAM and took out the 2x4GB kit and now I have 32GB of RAM and a Kingston A1000 480GB Nvme SSD, took out the 275 Crucial MX300


----------



## Frick (Nov 24, 2018)

Meet the HP 2510p.





It's an old piece of junk with a C2D running at a whopping 1.2Ghz. One of the lamps in the screen is broken, so the backlight is extremely uneven. The reason I'm keeping it is because it has one of the best keyboards I have ever used, better even than almost all the desktop keyboards I've used. The key travel is perfect, it is rigid like a victorian nun and the material is heavenly. And the build quality is excellent and it has that magnesium stuff instead of aluminium (which is totally overrated) so it feels nice to handle overall. This is an old laptop which have been heavily used. Note how despite this pristine the keyboard looks. So i use it as a typewriter. It is small and the fan stays passive during low loads, so it's quiet too.

Now meet the piece of crap that ruined the whole thing:





ATA drive. The last time I ran HDTune on it the minimum transfer rate was 1.8MB/s. It had a whole bunch of faulty sectors. It sounds exactly like a meat grinder. (however, I did run HDTune on MiniXP now and it mysteriously says it has no faulty sectors and the transfer rate is 12.3-22.4MB/s, but it's still slow as Slowpoke in live use). It is miserable in any case.

So, I got a replacement, and the point of this pointless post.




A zif-msata-adapter and a SK Hynix SC210 256GB SSD. About €30 for both of them, and the machine is flying now, and entirely noiseless. Since it's PATA sumethin it's pretty slow, but HDTune says it does 75MB/s and that's way more for my needs, and in any case it has that sweet 0.1ms access time. Now I just need a decent battery. And possibly a LED screen, which does exist, but they tend to be on the expensive side and anyway there are now some rather steep fees to import to Sweden and they're much harder on getting their taxes so a $30 screen would end up costing me about $50.

The OS is Lubuntu 16.04 btw.

Now if I just had something to write. Which I do but hey is that a duck I need a drink and I can write tomorrow anyway , kthanx byeee


----------



## Disparia (Nov 25, 2018)

Friend of mine just dropped off a replacement stand. Need to drill out a 75mm x 75mm VESA pattern for my monitor and get some bolts, washers.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 26, 2018)

Wharfedale SW-150 -- for you audio nuts out there. Its pretty much a budget sub


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 26, 2018)

Bought another Nintendo Switch..but the Pokemon Lets go Eevee version for the GF as early christmas present. Stock slowly fading.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 26, 2018)

Happy Cyber Monday to me!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 26, 2018)

sooo extended holidays in Spain at my parents place ... plus black friday + anniversary in december ... = i do a lot of work ... errrr .... not.

1st : CPL Powerline kit for the house ... the wifi is not strong enough to cover the whole house and CPL is the best solution for that (living room : lot's of phones and tablet on WiFi and a small computer in the basement,  Athlon 5350 + 8gb DDR31600 + GT730 2GB, it's plenty for my mother's use ... for me ... well i can do some retro gaming or use Nox for Androids games just fine  )


and since we were at it ... my parents, who already bought the bigger brother of the following, bought me that ... for my birthday gift 


yup a Google Home Mini, tested and approved (we tested the full sized one and then we saw that one at the super market were we got the CPL kit 29€  BF price full price listing was aound 49€ quite a good deal imho.) i mainly use it as a voice controlled radio ... (quite practical for setting wake up alarms also )  with my UE Wonderboom paired to it for more "oompf"


well not too bad for a "Flack Bribe Day"


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 26, 2018)

It’s here! 



Started up with my current stack without an issue. Third display is occasionally cutting out though. NBD, I can get that squared away soon enough.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 27, 2018)

I brought this Logitech wireless keyboard 2 weeks back. Got a huge discounts right after 11.11 singles day so I grab 2.  Great price at about 10 usd each.   I wanted a small keyboard for my itx case this fits perfect! It is about 28cm long about the size of my itx case to very portable. Came with a wireless mouse too. Looks like I am closer to make my rig portable. Just left with a small portable screen and some modification to the case.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 29, 2018)

Got myself a new SSD in the "sales". It was surprisingly over US$40 cheaper locally than what Amazon sells it for.
Not quite delivering the performance I expected, but it runs a lot cooler than my old NVMe drive, despite no heatsink. They've clearly refined the controllers a lot over the past couple of years. Only sad thing is the move to 3D TLC from MLC, but hey, I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2018)

Arrived today.





I know it's not Hardware but it's going to be part of my Machine

I have ordered this on Black Friday:





Should be delivered tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 29, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know it's not Hardware but it's going to be part of my Machine


Alphacool makes heat guns? I thought they were a cooling company 
Nice res there, I've never had any problems with my 360mm alphacool eisbaer and their stuff is awesome.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 29, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Alphacool makes heat guns? I thought they were a cooling company



What's a Cooling Company without Heat guns, how am i supposed to bend the tubing



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Nice res there, I've never had any problems with my 360mm alphacool eisbaer and their stuff is awesome.



Yeah, i have been using Alphacool's Reservoir for a while, good stuff.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 29, 2018)

These just got delivered today, right to my doorstep! First off, a Gigabyte RX VEGA 64 Gaming OC (I'd sold off the reference RX VEGA 64)




The Logitech G29 steering wheel and pedals also came today (Christmas came early this year  )




A rough setup of the wheel and pedals, will fine tune the cable management later....I also need to fine tune the controls, default's a little too sensitive (or maybe the screen's too wide for the default sensitivity setting, I dunno, but I'll have to roll up my sleeves and fine tune the controls if I want it to play right for me). I know the speakers and placement of speakers aren't ideal, but I'm dealing with a very limited amount of space.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 29, 2018)

got the AV reciever and subwoofer in. tested it down stars and im looking to get it set up in my room but im slightly a bit tipsy after a rather strong cider.



FreedomEclipse said:


> got the AV reciever and subwoofer in. tested it down stars and im looking to get it set up in my room but im slightly a bit tipsy after a rather strong cider.



well i started working on it from 8pm -- had pizza for dinner which took 20mins then the rest of the evening till 1.30am installing and deinstalling audio drivers and testing out settings till i found something that worked.... I finally managed to get this working but I had to put my SB-Z back into my PC for Dolby Digital Live. for some reason onboard audio wouldnt output any audio but I think it might be because i was messing with modded drivers...


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 30, 2018)

Bought a couple of low Profile 120mm Case fans


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks to CaseKing.de Employee i had to Reorder the *Case* because they made a mistake
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lian Li PC-V3000WX Big-Tower - Tempered Glass





One thing i don't like about this *Case* is that after removing the Drives bay there will be a few holes that need some modification thing i have never done before
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Purchased today*


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 30, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> One thing i don't like about this *Case* is that after removing the Drives bay there will be a few holes that need some modification thing i have never done before



id suggest a "cover" from the rear side. Even just covering the holes with a black piece of plastic, or aluminum , or hell, even electrical tape would make it nearly unnoticeable , especially once the components are added. you could even get a black piece of non skid padding that has no texture design, and attach it.

*like this.*


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> id suggest a "cover" from the rear side. Even just covering the holes with a black piece of plastic, or aluminum , or hell, even electrical tape would make it nearly unnoticeable , especially once the components are added. you could even get a black piece of non skid padding that has no texture design, and attach it.
> 
> *like this.*



Here it's 





When you quoted my post i asked the guy if he has something like the one you posted and he said yes


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 30, 2018)

My dad bought this 970 Evo for his Mac Pro, but since it only supports PCIe 2.0, it wasn't much better than the AHCI drive he already had, so he sold it to me.




I installed it in my laptop to replace my old ADATA drive that was only SATA.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 30, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Here it's



You can use a little bit of tape, and attach the whole sheet to the backside of the motherboard tray, and then use some type of marking instrument like a white crayon ,and stencil or trace the cut outs( if you want to have it as close to exact size). Or you could just cover it with a big flat piece, if I was you I would attach Velcro adhesive tape one piece for each corner of the sheet and then put the other pieces on the motherboard tray that way it's easily removed/reattached  if needed


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> You can use a little bit of tape, and attach the whole sheet to the backside of the motherboard tray, and then use some type of marking instrument like a white crayon ,and stencil or trace the cut outs( if you want to have it as close to exact size). Or you could just cover it with a big flat piece, if I was you I would attach Velcro adhesive tape one piece for each corner of the sheet and then put the other pieces on the motherboard tray that way it's easily removed/reattached  if needed



This is what i want/will do:


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 1, 2018)

Back up and running again.


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> My dad bought this 970 Evo for his Mac Pro, but since it only supports PCIe 2.0, it wasn't much better than the AHCI drive he already had, so he sold it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope it doesn't get too hot in the laptop! 

I'm loving this thread right now, pure hardware porn


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 1, 2018)

phill said:


> I hope it doesn't get too hot in the laptop!
> 
> I'm loving this thread right now, pure hardware porn



It does run pretty hot unfortunately. I've seen it peak at 65C. Still cooler than the old drive that peaked at 70C. I've been looking at heatsinks to see if there are any that would fit inside my laptop.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 1, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> It does run pretty hot unfortunately. I've seen it peak at 65C. Still cooler than the old drive that peaked at 70C. I've been looking at heatsinks to see if there are any that would fit inside my laptop.



Maybe something like this would fit? https://www.amazon.com/Hacloser-Heatsink-Conductive-Adhesive-Thickness/dp/B07GN9MHLG/
Or this https://www.amazon.com/Easycargo-Heatsink-Silicone-Thermal-70mmx22mm/dp/B07BNGVCBZ/
You seem to have a bit of space.

This one claims to be for laptops... https://www.amazon.com/Sparepart01-Oxygen-free-Heatsink-Thermal-Cooling/dp/B077VJ4N8C/

I had no idea there was already such a huge aftermarket supply of heatsinks for NVMe drives.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 1, 2018)

It arrived! $3.95 plus shipping. I hope to hook it up soon!


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> It does run pretty hot unfortunately. I've seen it peak at 65C. Still cooler than the old drive that peaked at 70C. I've been looking at heatsinks to see if there are any that would fit inside my laptop.



Figured it might, the extra speed sadly doesn't help much in the laptop as the controller has to work harder for the performance and with that it might throttle as well at some point to keep the temps in check..  Any chance of swapping it out with something slower and having that in your desktop at all??   Might be a better option if it's at all possible  

Windows 10 on a laptop mech HD was a nightmare, I just threw in a stock 2.5" SSD instead..  Couldn't be doing with the extra heat/hassles from an M.2 drive so left it alone for the laptop  

If only my MSI X99 board would allow me to lock the M.2 PCIe bus speeds, I'd have my Samsung M.2 in that rather than a standard 2.5" SSD...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2018)

Finally arrived after *DPD* yesterday made a mistake 














I don't know why everybody is making mistakes with my orders


----------



## AsRock (Dec 1, 2018)

3 new members to the family, only picture one of the Yamaha's s they are both the same.

Yamaha MX--55 and a Denon DCD 1500 MkII, both MX-55's like new which is pretty crazy for 29 yo HiFi. TBH the Denon is in great looking shape considering that's even older.

Looks like my cloth needs a cleaning


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

My recent purchase


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> My recent purchase



Nothing?


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 1, 2018)

TheLostSwede said:


> Maybe something like this would fit? https://www.amazon.com/Hacloser-Heatsink-Conductive-Adhesive-Thickness/dp/B07GN9MHLG/
> Or this https://www.amazon.com/Easycargo-Heatsink-Silicone-Thermal-70mmx22mm/dp/B07BNGVCBZ/
> You seem to have a bit of space.
> 
> ...



Ordered the 2mm copper version of the one in the second link since it has prime. Should arrive on the 3rd. Will update when it arrives.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 1, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Nothing?


I thought it uploaded


----------



## Hockster (Dec 1, 2018)

Xmas came early this year, for myself that is.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 1, 2018)

AsRock said:


>





Durvelle27 said:


>





gotta love TPU image hosting  thats why i use imgur. cool goodies though, but now my neck hurts


----------



## AsRock (Dec 1, 2018)

hehe, just a simple paint edit, all fixed now *:*o).


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thrift store find of the day...




It's a Denon AVR-1909 7.1 receiver. It was priced for $70, but today was half-price day, so I got it for $35. It's currently replacing my good old Yamaha HTR-5830 to power my computer speakers.
Gonna need to research it more to see what it can do.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2018)

It arrived yesterday picked up today.


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 2, 2018)

Awesome rad.  Mine is 3 years old now, cooled 4790K+980Ti, 5775C+980Ti/1080Ti, 8700K+1080Ti, and now 9900K+1080Ti.  In loop with another 120mm, cools a lot of watts.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Awesome rad.  Mine is 3 years old now, cooled 4790K+980Ti, 5775C+980Ti/1080Ti, 8700K+1080Ti, and now 9900K+1080Ti.  In loop with another 120mm, cools a lot of watts.



I have being using their radiators for a while and i am pretty happy with it, i owned a *Black Ice Nemesis 480GTX* and *Black Ice Nemesis 420GTX* both sold and now in my current Rig i have a *Black Ice Nemesis 280GTX* i bought the *360GTX *because i am Rebuilding my Rig


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2018)

I had to replace the thermal pads on my 1070 because the factory ones were flimsy and fell apart when I cleaned it.  I took a chance with this brand I wasn't familiar with ,but they're actually  very good quality. 

$6.50 for the piece below.

Amazon product link


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 2, 2018)

That's a pretty big thermal pad for the money @jboydgolfer 

Does it have the "peel and stick" side on it?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 2, 2018)

stinger608 said:


> That's a pretty big thermal pad for the money @jboydgolfer
> 
> Does it have the "peel and stick" side on it?




it is tacky, but not adhesive. its exactly what you'd want, it wont stick, but it wont fall off either....perfect for applying , and getting the shroud back on with them sliding around & falling off.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 2, 2018)

Here..


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 3, 2018)

Just a quick post.  I got this yesterday. Have been a long time since I bought 2nd hand things again. The last time was that Jonsbo UMX1 case I got last year.  I call it buying old "trash" haha. It is sentimental treasure to me though.  I got this Lian Li PC 7F for about 20 bucks.  Bought it home taking the train again with this case on a foldable trolley. It remarkably light for a case this huge. First time carrying a  Lian li aluminium home.  I gave the case a good wash and a good scrubbing, it looks a lot better now. It had the smell of cigarettes and dust. So I immediately washed it upon reaching home. Pardon no day light pics, would take on a the coming weekend. This case is so old that I can't find the page on lian li site anymore. This case was released in 2008! Those 5.25 inch bays are now endangered species nowadays for new cases. Seeing that many bays bring me back memories. I miss 5.25 bays. More pics coming soon. Need something to fill up that missing 5.25 bay slot.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 3, 2018)

Didn't quite like the mismatched look of my PC Vega 64 Red Devil and reference RX Vega 64, so I sold off the latter and got a Gigabyte RX Vega 64 Gaming OC. Still that mismatched look, though both used third party coolers. Wanted to get another Red Devil but couldn't find any that I could get right away, so I went for a 2nd Gigabyte RX Vega 64 Gaming Pro, now they match....now, all is alright with the world.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 3, 2018)

My lady pull her christmass trigger finger early this year , not complaining at all ,
Me likes.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 3, 2018)

I won an i7 9700K and I had to build a new platform so I got an MSI Z390 Gaming Edge AC


----------



## R00kie (Dec 3, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> View attachment 111278
> 
> View attachment 111279
> Wharfedale SW-150 -- for you audio nuts out there. Its pretty much a budget sub


I've got one of those subs, gotta tell ya, it thumps pretty hard


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 3, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I won an i7 9700K


 i never win stuff, your lucky.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 3, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> I've got one of those subs, gotta tell ya, it thumps pretty hard



Personally I think I've overspeced and would of been fine with the cheaper 8inch version. In fact the whole thing is a bit of an exercise in wasting money tbf. The yamaha was secondhand though for £100 the sub cost me significantly more than that and I bought the sub new


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, the heat sink arrived and I was all ready to do a temperature comparison... 








..until I tried to install it and it didn't fit. I looked and noticed the heat sink seemed too thick. I specifically ordered the 2mm thick one as you can see.




The coin in the next picture is 2mm thick, and you can clearly see the heat sink is thicker.




Gonna try and return it for a refund since they sold out. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 4, 2018)

That looks like a chocolate bar. @sam_86314


----------



## R00kie (Dec 4, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Personally I think I've overspeced and would of been fine with the cheaper 8inch version. In fact the whole thing is a bit of an exercise in wasting money tbf. The yamaha was secondhand though for £100 the sub cost me significantly more than that and I bought the sub new


mine sits in a small'ish room in an apartment, so if you thought it was overspec'd in your case, think again 
How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 4, 2018)

gdallsk said:


> mine sits in a small'ish room in an apartment, so if you thought it was overspec'd in your case, think again
> How much did you pay for yours?



the sub was £160 off amazon. I looked on ebay and was watching a pre-owned one but bidding ended at £130 which is pointless at that stage I get free delivery and full warranty for the extra £30 so why the hell not amazon? I was also looking at Yamaha subs but those didnt have as many reviews or 'tweakability' as  the wharfedale. I ebay searched other subs but nothing really caught my eye and most of those available just seemed like really old and battered ones or ones for cars. I probably could of looked a little harder.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2018)

Arrived Today 

_*LIAN LI*_* PC-V3000WX Tempered Glass *

*







 *


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 5, 2018)

....totally random stuff from all over


Only the mouse came from newegg. The Dierya mechanical blue tooth 63 key keyboard, logitech remote were both new but from offer up.  I got 2 ...560'tis  for $20 bucks...because $20 bucks.

....I did it again.  Last build I was putting together,  I discovered that I had power supply boxes but  didn't have power supplies so....




For the next two builds bronze is all that's needed.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 5, 2018)

R5E MONOBLOCK


----------



## Frick (Dec 6, 2018)

I bought a calculator. 








It weighs several pounds and it works quite well.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 6, 2018)

And looks like it will last forever too P


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 6, 2018)

I have bought a new headset, Steel Series Arctis 7, as the previous one was kind of uncomfortable and I got myself an early Christmas present the Huawei Mate 20 Pro


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 8, 2018)

It's. HERE


----------



## Komshija (Dec 8, 2018)

I bought stickers. Again. Xeon sticker is going to the back of my smartphone because it has a true octa-core CPU, so C2X or i7's aren't suitable.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2018)

Frick said:


> I bought a calculator.
> 
> View attachment 112035
> View attachment 112036
> ...



This will be useful when the aliens knock out global electricity with an EMP.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 8, 2018)

Bought an Xbox One X, comes with 4 games (which I think was cool), more for the 4K BR player than anything else.


----------



## Frick (Dec 8, 2018)

Easy Rhino said:


> This will be useful when the aliens knock out global electricity with an EMP.



I also have a slide ruler (The Faber-Castell 2/83 to be precise, which apparently is pretty cool; it's this one but slightly older) so yeah I can definitely analog-Goldblum that shiz right up. The slide ruler I bought for €1 in a crap-shop a whole bunch of years ago, the calculator is from the same place but was €3 (government-run thrift shop). 



Spoiler



A tangent is that the place has gone crazy expensive the past few years, I mean rusted knives with handles holding together with tape you can buy new for like €4 and they want €5 for it because for some reason old crap is worth gold these days, no matter how terrible the stuff is. And they google how much stuff in good nick is worth and then take slightly more, and people still buy it. I hate people. I hate everything.



Except my german precision slide ruler.


----------



## Hockster (Dec 11, 2018)

New mousepad. XtracRipper XXL


----------



## theonedub (Dec 11, 2018)

Picked up a new tablet for browsing, reading, and watching YouTube in bed: Apple iPad Pro 11- definitely overkill but I'm enjoying it a lot. It's one heck of a media consumption device and quality is amazing.


----------



## craigo (Dec 11, 2018)

I finally found a mouse I liked and made the Purchase..



It is a Razer Basilisk. I like the mouse but be warned the software must be present, active and logged in to enforce the lights off policy otherwise it cycles through the colours..
Also of note the software does not support my black widow keyboard (the original one with German switches). I would like to program macro`s without having to install 8 revisions of synapse then i would like to remove the software and have and have it stick.. Unless im doing it wrong...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2018)

We need a CPU guys..


----------



## FireFox (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## biffzinker (Dec 12, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> We need a CPU guys..


Ryzen 5 2600 then make the jump to the Ryzen 7 3xxx.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 12, 2018)

It just feels cool to have the fastest AGP card.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 13, 2018)

got my daughter a new Computer chair....i was VERY unhappy that she wanted a damn ?gaming chair", but she wouldn't budge on that aspect.....luckily she's only 10, & weighs 55 lbs, so it wont have any issues. I have to admit, it is decent quality, and reclines like a MoFk. Plus i can fit in it comfortably, and im fairly large...but for me , the pillows arent comfortable,

for anyone curious, the brand is "Homall"


----------



## witkazy (Dec 13, 2018)

Just in, little something to keep me busy








It's alive ! tested with old vaio ,w7 .Later linux and w10.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 15, 2018)

Got some "new" RAM. My dad found 32GB of Patriot Viper DDR3-1600 for $75. I bought it from him since my computer can take full advantage of it, and he already has 32GB of memory.








Speed wise, it's about the same as my old memory, though the timings are slightly better.


----------



## Paganstomp (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## FireFox (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 16, 2018)

More stuff coming in for my Ryzen build 

Mattrex Case and 3x Seagate 3TB HDDs


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2018)

a few little addition to my TRN V60 and Fiio Q1 Mark II
1st, Anjirui T400 memory foam eartips (std M 4.9mm int 12.5mm ext)

0.65$  feels great and comfy (generic picture ... a little hard to take a pics of it )


8 core pure copper silver plated 2.5mm Trs Balanced cable

7.95$ does make a difference with the original standard 4 core pure copper 3.5mm Trrs that came with the V60  and look extremely gorgeous.

and a box to .... box the whole set (from the concurrent brand Kz  )  the V60 are still with the original silicone tips.

1.29$

and a Fiio CL06 short USB-C to Micro short cable

unfortunately i bought it in Switzerland soooo .... 25chf (minus a little 20% promo voucher nonetheless ) instead of 13$ and 14d wait time if i bought it on AliExpress

+a little extra which can be tech related ... from Battlefield 5 the General De Gaule... oh wait ... Destiny 2 Commander of the Red Legion Ghaul ...


----------



## jormungand (Dec 16, 2018)

Ergo chair for my back (no gaming chair for me) and new headset too.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2018)

looks like @Durvelle27 is a fan of Seagate like me


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 16, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> looks like @Durvelle27 is a fan of Seagate like me


Man I have never had a single issue with them after 7 years. I prefer them any day. All my HDDs so far are Seagate except 3 which are 2 WDs and 1 Samsung

But the build begins


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> But the build begins



Lucky you, i have to wait 20 more days before the fun begins,


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 16, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Lucky you, i have to wait 20 more days before the fun begins,


Man not really lucky. Haven’t had a desktop in almost a year


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2018)

That is not good


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 16, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is not good


I was so desperate that I bought a laptop. (I hate laptops)


----------



## khemist (Dec 16, 2018)

Portable ssd.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 16, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Man I have never had a single issue with them after 7 years. I prefer them any day. All my HDDs so far are Seagate except 3 which are 2 WDs and 1 Samsung
> 
> But the build begins
> 
> ...



I wanna see how u use all 3 m.2. on that ASRock board


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 16, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> I wanna see how u use all 3 m.2. on that ASRock board


2 M.2 slots on the board 1 M.2 adapter


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 16, 2018)

This guy. Swiped off a recycling cart for a few bucks. Untested, unsure of functionality. Just need to find some K7 chips to test with.


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 16, 2018)

Fouquin said:


> This guy. Swiped off a recycling cart for a few bucks. Untested, unsure of functionality. Just need to find some K7 chips to test with.
> 
> View attachment 112726


Nice, I was considering getting one of those but decided not to. Pretty sure you can mod XP chips in to MP's, not sure if it works for the Barton's or not though.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 17, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Man I have never had a single issue with them after 7 years. I prefer them any day. All my HDDs so far are Seagate except 3 which are 2 WDs and 1 Samsung
> 
> But the build begins
> 
> ...



.....was totally just looking at reviews and build videos for that case.  I've bought two of those Asrock B350's.....both nice solid boards.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 17, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....was totally just looking at reviews and build videos for that case.  I've bought two of those Asrock B350's.....both nice solid boards.


So far the case quality isnt bad for the price. The case is gorgeous in person. I did run into a problem with cable management though as my PSU is longer than standard atx so it covered the bottom routing points. Another downside is that the case doesn’t include any fans or expansion slot covers.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yesterday was half price day at the thrift store, and I got some stuff.

Yes, I still use optical drives. I found this ASUS DRW-24B1ST DVD Burner from 2015.




I upgraded from an old Hitachi-LG drive from 2010. This new one is faster and quieter.




Also found a set of Yamaha NS-AP3500S speakers originally marked for $20 total. I'm using them as computer speakers.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 17, 2018)

if only people were using thumbnail ... raaaaaaahhhhh the scrolling ... 

MY TURN! 

i think i will not have a hard time to convince myself that it is not a Razer product , because:

1. luckily only the pouch has the branding... but the cleaning cloth and warranty card has no mention on them ...


2. the build quality is outstanding

but my phone has some issue with close shots ... oh well we can still see that it has the disgusting "Razer Green" signature color (tho it goes well with the black of the rest and the other model that had shape fitting my taste was full white, which was not at my taste)  and the motto "For gamers, by gamers" ... buuuuttt no Razer branding or logo 

Gunnar RPG Onyx .... "designed by Razer"... AS IF!!!!

*KEY FEATURES*


Adjustable silicone nose pads
Soft thermoplastic rubber tipped temples
*Aluminum-magnesium frame construction*
Hidden spring hinges
Lightweight construction
Micro-engineered lens locks
Ultra detailed quad-core hinge design
Wide format lenses
Proprietary patented GUNNAR lens material and tint
*Blocks harmful blue light and 100% UV light*
*Anti-reflective lens coatings on front and back of lens*
*Silicone hard coated lens to prevent scratching*
Asian Fit Compatible
they even has better *features* than some of my standard shades ... i bet i can use them as fog glasses for my work ...
i see them as high as 99$ (98.35chf) well they were 64.90chf instead of 84.90chf (Christmas deal HELL YEAH! )


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 18, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> if only people were using thumbnail ... raaaaaaahhhhh the scrolling ...
> 
> MY TURN!
> 
> ...


Slightly off-topic, and might be a stupid question...

...how do I do thumbnails like that?


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 18, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> Slightly off-topic, and might be a stupid question...
> 
> ...how do I do thumbnails like that?


Borrowing an image from @GreiverBlade. Theres a thumbnail button next to the full image button when posting a image. Took a screen shot on my smartphone.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> if only people were using thumbnail ... raaaaaaahhhhh the scrolling ...



Right, but some items deserves to be posted full Image


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 18, 2018)

biffzinker said:


> Borrowing an image from @GreiverBlade. Theres a thumbnail button next to the full image button when posting a image. Took a screen shot on my smartphone.
> View attachment 112820


I host my images on Imgur. Doesn't look like there's a button when I do that. Oh well.

I apologize to everyone and their scroll wheels.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 18, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> I apologize to everyone and their scroll wheels.


No scroll wheel on my smartphone just a lot of thumb scrolling is required.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2018)

sam_86314 said:


> I apologize to everyone and their scroll wheels.



I am ok with it, it doesn't bothers me at all


----------



## witkazy (Dec 18, 2018)

No scroll wheels were harmed during reading of this thread .


----------



## phill (Dec 18, 2018)

I just appreciate the hardware   Pics big or small   I must get my bum in gear and put up some pics of what's just turned up..  I'm severally slacking.....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2018)

witkazy said:


> No scroll wheels were harmed during reading of this thread .


Say that to my Roccat Nyth's wheel ... oh well, i need to check if the Roccat Leadr is still in promotion on Digitec .... (what? i am making excuse to buy new peripheral? ... noooooo.... )


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> i am making excuse to buy new peripheral? ... noooooo.... )



I guess so.


----------



## craigo (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 18, 2018)

My AC Liquidfreezer 240 died and I got this big boy....back to Air


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 18, 2018)

craigo said:


> View attachment 112825




allright moar! (thumbnails...   )

never have enough USB-C adapter .... new addition : compact micro to C and uSD to C


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 18, 2018)

Ok, so I thought why not get myself another present as the Dark Rock Pro 4 was not enough...I got the bequiet Silent Base 801 . I will get it on 20th so I will upload some pics then


----------



## Bones (Dec 18, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> Nice, I was considering getting one of those but decided not to. Pretty sure you can mod XP chips in to MP's, *not sure if it works for the Barton's or not though.*



It does - Works just fine with XP-M's.
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2174614_bones_wprime___32m_athlon_xp_m_2800_(barton)_31sec_219ms

No need to mod an XP-M, the MP function is already enabled with those but for a regular chip a mod is required.


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 18, 2018)

Bones said:


> It does - Works just fine with XP-M's.
> http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2174614_bones_wprime___32m_athlon_xp_m_2800_(barton)_31sec_219ms
> 
> No need to mod an XP-M, the MP function is already enabled with those but for a regular chip a mod is required.


I was referring to the mod not the board. 
Neat that it works with XP-M's though.


----------



## Bones (Dec 18, 2018)

DR4G00N said:


> I was referring to the mod not the board.
> Neat that it works with XP-M's though.


I believe it works with the MP mod as well, it's the NF2 chipset that definitely doesn't like mods done to the CPU.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 19, 2018)

GPU finally arrived

EVGA RTX 2070 IX Ultra
 Second GPU is a Gigabyte GTX 1060 3GB


----------



## amit_talkin (Dec 19, 2018)

Was just doing maintenance on my PC and took some photos.  Its dusty place where I live...and I was lazy to clear it thoroughly. So..here it is.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 19, 2018)

Does it count if it's donated to you?

My bios modding skills are finally starting to pay off...  a client offered to buy me a board to help me add it to my "Intel ME-less" bios modding collection.  Here it is:
















Noctua Heatsink and cpu installed.  9900k will be going in soon too...






You know, I usually am not fond of gigabyte boards (other than being super easy to bios mod), but I never complain about free and this one isn't half bad so I'll stow my usual complaints.  Look for my old ASRock z370 Taichi and 8700k combo soon.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 19, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Does it count if it's donated to you?
> 
> My bios modding skills are finally starting to pay off...  a client offered to buy me a board to help me add it to my "Intel ME-less" bios modding collection.  Here it is:
> 
> ...




Nice one question doe will u still be providing bios updates for the Taichi?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 19, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice one question doe will u still be providing bios updates for the Taichi?



Yep.  Know that boards bios like the back o' my hand.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 19, 2018)

a lil' oot ...

what's the price of a branding ...

well i can answer for that article


which is exactely the same as the one from KZ i bought on AE for 1.29$



my usual etailer has the Westone case available for 35chf (about the same in $ ) that make the branding a little expensive ... even for Westone ... well fans of the brand will say the Westone branded is better "because reason" 

end line, if you can wait 15-22days .... you spare 33.71

end of oot (if it's a bother, just notify me via convo and i delete it


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 19, 2018)

2.99$ Canadian. New old stock damaged package.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 19, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> 2.99$ Canadian. New old stock damaged package.View attachment 112937


I never saw the benefit of these. With good intake fans HDDs hardly ever get hot not even warm to the touch. My PC been on 24hrs and the HDDs max has hit 38C.


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 20, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> I never saw the benefit of these. With good intake fans HDDs hardly ever get hot not even warm to the touch. My PC been on 24hrs and the HDDs max has hit 38C.



On my HP Pavilion case there is no front fan for cooling and only holes on side panel on hdd back So Im gonna use it. I just built that rig in my specs and that hdd cooler the only expense I made since all of it was built with trash/recycling finds. Not bad 2.99$ for a full rig.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 20, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> 2.99$ Canadian. New old stock damaged package.View attachment 112937



...I sooo remember those....sorta like racing stripes.....but yea!!!!!!!!!!! racing stripes!!!!!


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 20, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> ...I sooo remember those....sorta like racing stripes.....but yea!!!!!!!!!!! racing stripes!!!!!



Yup. New racing stripes on a slower rusty winter beater.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 20, 2018)

Change of plans, instead of the bequiet! Silent Base 801 I went for the Cooler Master MasterCase MC500M. It is a bit cheaper and it offers better airflow (I think)...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 20, 2018)

Yay!


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 21, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Yay!
> 
> View attachment 113012



Damn.  I told myself I did not want this, but I was lying...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 21, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> Yay!
> 
> View attachment 113012


Wait how did you get your hands on one


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> Wait how did you get your hands on one



They went onsale like yesterday to the public. I had mine overnighted.

EDIT: Sorry the 18th is when I got my email from nvidia. thats when I bought it, like an hour later.

I got it today.

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/titan/titan-rtx/?ncid=em-ded-tx-68024


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 21, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> They went onsale like yesterday to the public. I had mine overnighted.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry the 18th is when I got my email from nvidia. thats when I bought it, like an hour later.
> 
> ...



Just remember to submit that GPU-Z or w1zzard will visit you in your sleep.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 21, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Just remember to submit that GPU-Z or w1zzard will visit you in your sleep.



GPU-z doesnt support reading this card  I cant dump the bios. @W1zzard  would it even be helpful?

I validated anyway.

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/zvv8b


----------



## FireFox (Dec 21, 2018)

That's what I'm talking about  one week waiting it seemed like an eternity


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 21, 2018)

Replaced my 3x1080p monitors with 3x1200p monitors and man I couldn’t be more impressed. It looks amazing and still offers decent real estate over the 1080p monitors


----------



## FireFox (Dec 21, 2018)

Purchased an hour ago









Arrived around 20 minutes ago


----------



## AsRock (Dec 21, 2018)

Those Dremels are awesome, mines about 8+ years old and love using the dam thing.  It'll look much better with some dirt on it .


----------



## FireFox (Dec 21, 2018)

AsRock said:


> It'll look much better with some dirt on it .



Like this


----------



## AsRock (Dec 21, 2018)

It's a start , hope you have a nice short but fat screw driver too .


----------



## Hockster (Dec 21, 2018)

Hello, my name is Hockster and I'm an addict....






I'm selling my Crosshair VII/2700X to a buddy.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 21, 2018)

@chispy kicked me a Intel soccer ball.


----------



## Bones (Dec 22, 2018)

Scored this for $76 shipped and it looks like it was unused/new - However It's not perfect, two of the onboard buttons are bad (Reset and + buttons) but aside from that it's a good one, works fine otherwise as testing has shown. Other than flashing the BIOS to a newer version so it would work with my Kaby chips that's all I had to do related to doing any fixing. 
I can get and replace those buttons anytime.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 23, 2018)

My new case CoolerMaster MC500M


----------



## khemist (Dec 23, 2018)

Maximus  XI hero + 9700k.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 23, 2018)

khemist said:


> Maximus  XI hero + 9700k.



anyone else notice motherboards are beginning to all look alike for the most part?

that maximus looks a lot like my Extreme 4


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> anyone else notice motherboards are beginning to all look alike for the most part?
> 
> that maximus looks a lot like my Extreme 4


quite true ... well i notice that on X470 mobo's i am eyeing recently to replace my Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 7 ...

all black and red and none with that much white available where i live ...

furthermore...


GreiverBlade said:


> (what? i am making excuse to buy new peripheral? ... noooooo.... )



aherm .... Christmas coming with all the (jingle) bells and (annoying Xmas song) whistle, i decided to ...
profit from the sale related to this period of the year ...

1. Corsair Dark Core RGB SE (Qi wireless recharge) 79chf instead of 115chf (since unfortunately the Roccat Leadr wasn't on promo anymore, but i did read some good review about the one i selected to be an option )


since i don't want to spend another 70ish chf (instead of 99chf nonetheless) on the accorded mousemate, which incorporate a Qi recharge point, tho kinda under powered compared to a fully fledged Qi pad and since i pretty much love my indestructible Roccat Alumic, i add that one to the mix (~28chf)


for my Nokia 8 a little extra


and ... (44 chf instead of 64.90), because... why not ...



and a Toshiba TR200 240gb to replace my 60gb Patriot Blaze


----------



## theonek (Dec 24, 2018)

It's Ryzen's time....


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 28, 2018)

.....the new clasic.......






....original  Cooler Master Cosmos.  Had an old core 2 quad system with a blown psu and a 8600gt.  Bought it off off Facebook marketplace for .....$20!!! Gonna throw my Ryzen sytem in it just for kicks.


----------



## theonek (Dec 28, 2018)

Good old Cosmos! Still running with the Stacker 830 though! Now they just don't make such classy and sturdy cases...


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 29, 2018)

Had some gift cards from Christmas, so I splurged and picked up a refurbished AOC AG241QX for $270.

Looks like my phone forgot how to take good quality pictures...








I've never had a 1440P or a 144Hz monitor, and this is both of those. I moved from an 11 year-old 24" Dell monitor that was 1200P at 60Hz, so it's a pretty big upgrade. I can already see a difference in smoothness. I look forward to seeing what this monitor can do.

Also, new M.2 heatsinks arrived for my laptop a few days ago. I'll post about them when I finally get around to installing them.


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 29, 2018)

Just received as gift a ZTE Axon mini 7. Specs :  1.5gig Octo core, 3 gigs ram, 32 gigs memory upgradable with a 128gigs micro sd. Dolby Atmos sound. Also a printer.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 29, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> Just received as gift a ZTE Axon mini 7. Specs :  1.5gig Octo core, 3 gigs ram, 32 gigs memory upgradable with a 128gigs micro sd. Dolby Atmos sound. Also a printer. View attachment 113553


i see a printer


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 29, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> i see a printer



Exactly and you wont see a picture of the phone since im using it to write here.  Plus its my only camera.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 29, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> Exactly and you wont see a picture of the phone since im using it to write here.  Plus its my only camera.


Dude, mirror was invented like 1835, looks like You have some catchin' up to do


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> Exactly and you wont see a picture of the phone since im using it to write here.  Plus its my only camera.





witkazy said:


> Dude, mirror was invented like 1835, looks like You have some catchin' up to do




this is why


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 29, 2018)

witkazy said:


> Dude, mirror was invented like 1835, looks like You have some catchin' up to do



I aint a selfie guy


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 29, 2018)

ensabrenoir said:


> .....the new clasic.......
> View attachment 113483
> View attachment 113486
> ....original  Cooler Master Cosmos.  Had an old core 2 quad system with a blown psu and a 8600gt.  Bought it off off Facebook marketplace for .....$20!!! Gonna throw my Ryzen sytem in it just for kicks.


ahhhhh....... cosmos one of my fav
where most are solid and less plastic


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2018)

E-Bear said:


> I aint a selfie guy


gimme a sec ...

i am not one either ... but here is my Nokia 8 with his SD Wanda Maximov silicone case


----------



## FireFox (Dec 29, 2018)

GreiverBlade said:


> Christmas coming with all the (jingle) bells and (annoying Xmas song)



And i am hearing this one since i am 7 years old










Today i am 40 and the Radio Stations still play it every single year


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 30, 2018)

The only razer that i have  
Actually i don't want to buy that, but razer goliathus speed just for $10? Why not


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 30, 2018)

micropage7 said:


> The only razer that i have


Maybe chinese knockoff? Not that it's a bad thing, cause actually the quality is 100% the same. 
Got the exact same Goliathus a few years back for around $6-7 new (35x45cm). It's still kicking in my office, and went through at least 5 washing machine cycles and couple of hand-scrubbing procedures after I spilled hot chocolate on it. Stitching is still perfect. 
Some "knock-offs" are now as cheap as $4 on ali.
For home use I've replaced it with an 80cm wide surface, which cost me around $13 or so shipped from China. Pretty much indistinguishable from the real thing.


----------



## khemist (Dec 30, 2018)

Gigabyte Aorus master, sent back the maximus hero.





Installed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2018)

oh, it seems to work quite well ...


for 28 chf the build quality of that pad is not bad at all (the cable bundled with is nylon braided and metal housing on the plugs) quite nice

the Dark Core RGB SE was painless to setup (receiver hidden in my Couchmaster Cycon lapboard ) it was bundled with a quite long (nylon braided too ) A-Micro cable and a micro-A adapter for the receiver but i will be using it for my Xbox One pad when i use it wired ... rather

a few second later in a USB 3.0 enclosure and the TR200 240gb is ready


that one has a so-so build quality for the connector adjustment system but for the price nothing to complain


annnd Digital Download are annoying ... but hey! at last i have a box ...


little joke 

well i got it less cheap than if i did buy a RTX but still got it cheaper than if i did buy a RTX ...


----------



## Komshija (Jan 1, 2019)

Cheap and good? Can it be so simple? *Yes!*

I bought them on Aliexpress, brand new, for under 5 €. Awei ES Q9 in-ear wooden earphones with braided cable and gold-plated 3,5 mm jack. They have a very good deep bass, something that I prefer over treble. Sound quality is also very good and build quality looks & feels good too.


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year everyone   I'll hopefully get some pictures up of the few bits and pieces I've had for Christmas to share..  

I hope everyone has had a blast


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 1, 2019)

A little toy for my daughter and I.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 2, 2019)

Two new USB's - Silicon Power Jewel J80 16 GB USB 3.1 and Adata S102 Pro 64 GB USB 3.1.








Both with *older and faster* gray Adata S102 Pro.




Now the speeds...


 



Older Adata S102 Pro USB 3.0, same capacity as the blue one, is *a lot faster* in sequential. **


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Maybe chinese knockoff? Not that it's a bad thing, cause actually the quality is 100% the same.
> Got the exact same Goliathus a few years back for around $6-7 new (35x45cm). It's still kicking in my office, and went through at least 5 washing machine cycles and couple of hand-scrubbing procedures after I spilled hot chocolate on it. Stitching is still perfect.
> Some "knock-offs" are now as cheap as $4 on ali.
> For home use I've replaced it with an 80cm wide surface, which cost me around $13 or so shipped from China. Pretty much indistinguishable from the real thing.


Nope, the seller said that it's original but it's old stock, that's why they give discount and since the box is little bit crumpled too

i have another fake and the material is different

But now it just back to its box since my table is too small for that size



Komshija said:


> Two new USB's - Silicon Power Jewel J80 16 GB USB 3.1 and Adata S102 Pro 64 GB USB 3.1.
> 
> View attachment 113842
> View attachment 113844
> ...


Looks good, i have a plan to buy more flash drive too, just for songs


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 3, 2019)

Logitech K350 was on sale at 24.99$ Canadian currency.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2019)

^Goes and buys a 3rd Logitech 400. LOLz. good keyboards for media pcs and for working on other pcs. 

and also goes and buys 2 basic APC power strips for couple-a downstaiurs guest/dining room compies.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 4, 2019)

Brand new old stock for 2.5" + 3.5" hdd . Sata and IDE. 2.99$ Canadian.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 6, 2019)

Picked up this ATH-M40x at a sweet price of $80 (equivalent). I love Audiotechnica headphones because they not only include short cords for portable players, but also a long (3 metre) cord for studios/PCs/receivers.






If you're trying to be an audiophile, ATH-M40x + a $50-100 sound card, or even motherboards with decent onboard solutions based on ALC1220, etc., would be a great place to start.


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 8, 2019)

Bought these a while ago for when I will have place to build my own desk. Will connect it on a car amplifier powered by a psu that I will use only the molex12v for it and use the cpu 12v connector for my 12v LED light bulbs for lamp ony desk.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 8, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Two new USB's - Silicon Power Jewel J80 16 GB USB 3.1 and Adata S102 Pro 64 GB USB 3.1.
> 
> View attachment 113842
> View attachment 113844
> ...


we need usb sticks bench thread
I still think the best way to bench a flash drive is file copy.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 8, 2019)

will be picking up this tomorrow..

CASELABS M8


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 9, 2019)

To be continued...


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2019)

To be continued with pictures I hope you mean.....   Looking very nice!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 9, 2019)

phill said:


> To be continued with pictures I hope you mean.....   Looking very nice!!



I'm tired, need to wake up at 4:30am tomoz, have work at 6:00am.


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> I'm tired, need to wake up at 4:30am tomoz, have work at 6:00am.



Know the feeling very well, was in bed 145am up just before 645 yesterday, then up till 1245 this morning and up again around 645 this morning..  Ugh...  I hate early mornings!! 

Still, I look forward to seeing it all in action


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 10, 2019)

phill said:


> Know the feeling very well, was in bed 145am up just before 645 yesterday, then up till 1245 this morning and up again around 645 this morning..  Ugh...  I hate early mornings!!
> 
> Still, I look forward to seeing it all in action



It should be finished later tonight. Waiting for the proper silicon insert. Those tubes are from my previous build. Need to add wheel to see the water is running. Will be posted the progress soon.

Yeah me either hate early mornings.


----------



## adulaamin (Jan 10, 2019)

My work requires me to travel around most of the time so I decided to buy my first ever gaming laptop and some other goodies as upgrades. 

It's an ASUS Zephyrus M GM501(Intel Core i7-8750H, 1x16gb 2666mhz, NVIDIA GTX 1070 8gb, 512gb NVME SSD, 1tb Seagate SSHD, 15.6" 144hz G-SYNC screen). I decided to upgrade the SSHD to a 2tb Samsung 860 EVO and the RAM to 2x16gb Kingston Hyper X Impact 2666mhz C15.

I'm really happy with it. I'm thinking about repasting with conductonaut and undervolting to get better temps.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 10, 2019)

Update:

Added flow indicator

She is running now..


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2019)

Looking great there @HUSKIE   How are the temps doing??


----------



## ASOT (Jan 12, 2019)

New gpu for ryzen pc to replace the 1060 6Gb


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 12, 2019)

Bought this for £150

i5 6400
8gb ddr4
250gb SSD
Gtx 1070


----------



## witkazy (Jan 12, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Bought this for £150
> 
> i5 6400
> 8gb ddr4
> ...


Nice price, but my favorite is cpu fan,looks like it holds on chewing gum


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 12, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Bought this for £150
> 
> i5 6400
> 8gb ddr4
> ...



How's that even possible....the GPU alone costs twice as that locally. I am stumped....


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 12, 2019)

Seller needs money for the new car

Will replace that cooler and Motherboard too.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jan 12, 2019)

I've made a few small purchases ; )
Alphacool nexxos gpx m24 for my 1080ti ftw3 £65 total to watercool
Rat pro x £100 new
Corsair carbide 600c £90
And the boring stuff (no pics of):
Netgear ac1200 usb wireless adapter £30

I should probably buy a better keyboard but meh.

Sorry for the poor quality image of the case, I'm still stuck on a ipad 4 which does terrible with under the desk pictures, had to use a lamp to even get a semi-decent picture.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 12, 2019)

I got this one earlier this week, mounted it yesterday.

It's not easy to find second handed in my country this is the first one I seen on hardware forums myself and it's was only half of the retail price and 6months old with unused stock fans.

I am still using my Corsair 120MM RGB fans on it using blue. I been thinking about some other fans maybe Corsair ML120 Pro in blue dunno yet need to get rid of the one red led in my built that's on the Creative SoundBlaster-Z soo annoying it couldn't just be white hate Creative for this not the soundcard it's awesome


----------



## natr0n (Jan 12, 2019)

Fun system once you know how to utilize it.


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Fun system once you know how to utilize it.
> View attachment 114468



Will you be putting up a guide??


----------



## natr0n (Jan 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Will you be putting up a guide??


https://modmyclassic.com/?page_id=1229


There is a big update coming this week to simplify everything as well.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Fun system once you know how to utilize it.
> View attachment 114468


you need to buy 2?


----------



## natr0n (Jan 13, 2019)

micropage7 said:


> you need to buy 2?



No just need a single system and a usb stick. My brother bought 2 since the price was reduced.


----------



## phill (Jan 13, 2019)

Very cool!!   Thanks!!


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2019)

Picked this up today locally for $104.99, and the Playstation Classic was marked down to $59.99.


CrystalDiskMark Speed - Post #65


----------



## phill (Jan 16, 2019)

I've finally managed to get two minutes and open up the box my mate sent from the USA and take a few pics of the presents I've had from the girl friend for Christmas...  So slacking it's unreal!!  Anyways, here's some pics 


          

The PSUs and motherboard I had because the price was too good to be true, so easy win..  The memory, drives and the Abit boards were from Ebay..  The CPU tray and the 3 Kingston 60Gb SSDs were for laptop/PC cloning (Clonezilla??) so start out small and can expand the discs etc...  The CPU tray, well, trying to tidy up before the baby is due so, I'd like to see if I can find a tray or cases for Xeon's (2011 etc) or Socket A/939 CPUs....  Tried Ebay but they seem very pricey....
The Asus blu ray drive and charger and batteries were given to me by a mate from work and my girl friend bought me the remote control car for Christmas    I've a few more bits coming so I'll hold fire there and wait


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 16, 2019)

2TB WD black. My seagate had a lot of reallocated sectors...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Fun system once you know how to utilize it.
> View attachment 114468


well i hope you got them at a huge discount price ... because at their launch price : not worth it 


natr0n said:


> No just need a single system and a usb stick. My brother bought 2 since the price was reduced.


ah .... good good  

i think i will wait on some sale before giving it a chance (thanks to your link you posted)


on my side ... well my Nokia 8 had a little accident (forgot to remove it from my pocket, tho nothing a sack of rice can't handle ... i hope)


just for the joke of buying a "rugged gaming phone" ... well it's rugged ... it runs games quite fine tho the incentive was other ... 
1. huge battery + 24w fast charge+10w Qi compatibility 
2. ok ... rugged : IP68+IP69K+Mil-Std-810G (well now if i jump in the water to retrieve a kid almost drowning ... it will not end like my Nokia 8)
3. 3gb LPDDR4X more than the N8 same storage capacity (64gb) 
4. surprisingly enough FaceID is fast ... once correctly set up 
5. well the Mediatek Helio P23 is still good enough for anything i do 
6. pricing wise ... that one is surprising ok it has some mid range specs but some other aren't so mid range ... and for 280$ it's a steal 
7. errr iirc Doogee, albeit having a weird name, is a Spanish brand 

tho i can't get around why a 16mp selfie snapper while the back main is a 12mp ... sh!tty selfie fascination... 

and 2 ridiculous RL shots ... (if only my N8 was working ... i wouldn't use selfie behaviour to do that  )


----------



## natr0n (Jan 16, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i hope you got them at a huge discount price ... because at their launch price : not worth it



Yeah, 54.99 I believe. From 99.99. 
They just added PSP support today works well too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Yeah, 54.99 I believe. From 99.99.
> They just added PSP support today works well too.


argh .... for me they are more 129$ atm ... discounted : 69$ ~  muh ... i guess my discount is higher, i should try it later my etailer still has 358 piece of it

PSP support? ohhhh cool (tho i mainly use my phone with PPSSPP and a Moga Mini Pocket for that )

but that could replace my RetroPi setup (while i would keep the Odroid C2 for Kodi) with a dash of nostalgia added for the look of the device


----------



## Bones (Jan 16, 2019)

That's a nice grab Natron!
Had thought about getting one myself but since I already have two original PSX machines with a good deal of add-ons and periphials (Some being quite rare nowadays) it's not worth it to me. 

Enjoy those machines!


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 16, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> well the Mediatek Helio P23 is still good enough for anything i do


The Cortex-A53 cores can be surprisingly fast IF the clockspeed is in the range of 2.4-3.0 GHz. I'd get the phone more for the battery density myself, more time away from charging is a big plus for me.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> The Cortex-A53 cores can be surprisingly fast IF the clockspeed is in the range of 2.4-3.0 GHz. I'd get the phone more for the battery density myself, more time away from charging is a big plus for me.


they are rated at 2.34ghz on some site... 2.5 on some other (2.34 is also the official frequency reported by CPU-Z monitoring ) my Odroid C2 sport a S905 quad A53 (1.5ghz tho) and is also a snappy one for anything i do with (tho on the GPU side it's a bit sadder ... Mali 450MP5 but as long as it works flawlessly as a Kodi box ... i am fine )

as for the battery being the main argument ... well the rest is quite impressive as well ... i think people that tend to spit on, not talking about you ofc,  SOC like the Helio P23 because they have no knowledge about it nor did they test them, while being fed with "SD845 is teh best, 2560x1440 and 4k is teh best everything under that are pure horsesh!t" ... (drat my Nokia 8 had a Snapdragon 835 and a 5.3" 1440p ... ARGGH DOWNGRADE! since the P23 is at SD625 level, did i see it? nope not really ... i guess the doubled RAM and the 2160x1080p res help too) well battery it is? 5'500mAh i have also a 20'000mAh powerbank in my "connected bag" the device handle 12v/2A also ... on the Qi 10w 9v/1.695A it charge quite fast (9/12v/2A it's 1hrs 30min to full ) is indeed something unusual for a handset that cheap (the Nokia 8 usually lasted me 2 day of normal usage with a 3'090mAh  i think the S70 will be quite good on that side )

also the S70 was an Indiegogo campaign from Doogee which ended at 484% of the original funding asked

overall really satisfied with it


ah interesting ... screen manufacturer (IPS type) : LG, back camera : Sony, front camera : Samsung  kinda a patchwork phone hehehe ... (but now i get why the screen looks nice )


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 17, 2019)

I just saw @FordGT90Concept in the rx590 thread talking about his new card and noticed you got yourself a 12tb exos drive.Hot damn! Post some hdtune benchmarks.


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2019)

Well I had a few things turn up today... 

      

I've gone with thumbnails just for the amount of pics I've uploaded..  I hope this is easier on peoples fingers when scrolling past lol 

Oh and here's a few games that I suppose aren't so much tech, but you can use them to go on the tech 



So happy finally found both Dirt 4 and Dirt Rally and Dirt Rally being the Legend Edition which means I get the Colin McRae rally legend feature documentary film in with it too, worth the extra cash already    I think now all I'm after is Doom 2 big box version on CD (not so sure about the disk version) and I think for games I'm pretty much complete for my collection, for the moment...

Hopefully something tomorrow will turn up but I'm unsure....  Depends if the girl friend stays in when it's delivered lol   I hope the pics are worthy


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 18, 2019)

Bought for 35 quid brand new!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jan 18, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Bought for 35 quid brand new!


Where are you getting things imfao


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 18, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Where are you getting things imfao



Curry's shop costumer returned, all films are still on.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 18, 2019)

I´m in love with the _nForce 780i_ chipset. Had to get some spare parts for my special quad-SLI build (2x GTX 295), in the inevitable case I blow something up. CPU came with it, don´t really need it but it is nice to have one, an E8500 Core 2 Duo.
The RAM is DDR2 800 CL-4 from Geil in 2x2GB. Also spare, I´ll most likely fry some RAM next.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2019)

oh well, @natr0n





*Allocacoc *PowerCube Remote S+ (4x, T13) (will be useful using it as a power switch for the Kodi box and the screen attached to it ... + probably 1 LED light behind the screen )
shipped
Warranty until 18.01.2021
1x29.–




*Sony *Playstation Classic (did bite the bullet sooner than expected but the stock were melting like snow under the sun )
shipped
Dead-on-arrival service until 01.02.2019, Warranty until 18.01.2021
1x69.–




*Delock *USB Y-Kabel (A - A, 0.30m, 3.0) (that one is for my Kodi box to power up a ext HDD... if not working i will take a powered hub next time )
shipped
Dead-on-arrival service until 17.02.2019, Warranty until 18.01.2021
1x11.–


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 19, 2019)

After I sold the case labs and bought the view 71 case. And this is the result.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 19, 2019)

got this little beauty today , REALLY fun.
Arrma Typhon 3s cost me
 $300 for car & remote
+$30 for 5200Mah Lipo
+ $55 for balance charger/discharger
+$7 for EC5 Adapters.
 just under $400 all said n done.

NEVER remove the tools from my Toolbox


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 20, 2019)

Two interesting finds today...





Found an EVGA 600 W1 at Best Buy for $35. I know it isn't a high end PSU, but I had a 500 W1 for a while and it was a great PSU. Couldn't resist at that price.

Also found an NEC LT20 DLP projector at the thrift store originally selling for $13, but my student discount brought it down to around $10. Resolution is only 1024 x 768, but the refresh rate is 85Hz and it is insanely bright. It seems to work perfectly.

EDIT: Resolution on the projector goes up to 1280 by 1024 at 75Hz. My laptop defaulted to 1024 by 768 at 85Hz when I connected it for some reason.

EDIT 2:
Took a picture of it working. I have it projecting onto the wall opposite the one my desk is against, which is a distance of just under ten feet from the projector. The image is about 75" diagonally. Phone cameras suck in low light.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 21, 2019)

I bought a XPG SX950U 480GB ssd and a 3.5" docking station.I'm finally gonna run all ssd in my PC and use HDDs when needed only. Will post results as soon as get it but I expect great value per price results from an adata ssd.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2019)

jboydgolfer said:


> got this little beauty today , REALLY fun.
> Arrma Typhon 3s cost me
> $300 for car & remote
> +$30 for 5200Mah Lipo
> ...



Absolutely love it 

Just got the last older board for my Crosshair collection...  







It's not a 100% perfect, but a few straightened out pins on the bottom right handside and we'll be away...  Thing is, do I really need to get the Crosshair V Formula-Z??  I'm not so sure...  Just needing the 6 and 7 now for my Ryzen CPUs and I'll be away.  Then hopefully grab a pair of 8's along with some newer 3 Series Ryzen CPUs for my girl friend and daughter..  When you go mad, you have to go mad properly


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2019)

phill said:


> Just got the last older board for my Crosshair collection...



Oh man!!! I've always loved the Crosshair boards and at one point had 4 different ones. Wish I would have kept them and also collected them as well. Usually a rock solid board also.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 22, 2019)

I found a very good deal on Amazon.co.uk for the RTX 2080 Gaming Trio 654£...I went for it. Put my 1080Ti for sale yesterday and sold it ) , the RTX should arrive today. I hope there will be a 10% difference in performance as my 1080Ti was not a really good OC...max 30mhz on GPU core so I was only getting around 1924mhz with the boost.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 22, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I found a very good deal on Amazon.co.uk for the RTX 2080 Gaming Trio 654£...I went for it. Put my 1080Ti for sale yesterday and sold it ) , the RTX should arrive today. I hope there will be a 10% difference in performance as my 1080Ti was not a really good OC...max 30mhz on GPU core so I was only getting around 1924mhz with the boost.
> 
> View attachment 114906


good luck but at 3440x1440 you'll find them dead equal.you'd also find it very hard to keep a steady 60 fps at this resolution with rtx,even on medium.Plus I would not recommend a 8GB card for anything over 2560x1440.IMO you made a trade off,certainly not an upgrade.Should've waited for a good deal on 2080Ti. Though trio is a much better quality card than aorus and I think you'll be able to appreciate that.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 22, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> good luck but at 3440x1440 you'll find them dead equal.you'd also find it very hard to keep a steady 60 fps at this resolution with rtx,even on medium.Plus I would not recommend a 8GB card for anything over 2560x1440.IMO you made a trade off,certainly not an upgrade.Should've waited for a good deal on 2080Ti. Though trio is a much better quality card than aorus and I think you'll be able to appreciate that.


Done some testing yesterday and I had the 1080Ti for a while so I will play with the 2080 today (if it gets delivered) and I will find out


----------



## phill (Jan 22, 2019)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man!!! I've always loved the Crosshair boards and at one point had 4 different ones. Wish I would have kept them and also collected them as well. Usually a rock solid board also.



I need to have a mass clear out at some point, I'll see if I can do a photo shoot   I really need a big sort out as well, so it wouldn't be a bad thing at all to do!


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 23, 2019)

I finally did it, and I only say I finally did it because I voted on a past poll inquiring which component you would upgrade at the end of last year. I voted for a monitor upgrade, also Freesync.




The curve of the panel is throwing me off since I'm use to a flat screen otherwise no complaints for the newly added screen space that 2560x1440 offers compared to 1080P.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 23, 2019)

here's my latest purchase it takes the place of 2 x Kingston V300 120GB SSD's in RAID0 even though they weren't bad performers it was just the lack of space that was the reason for replacement but the difference is really quite noticeable for the better using the single 860 EVO vs RAID0


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Fouquin (Jan 23, 2019)

The haul from yesterday’s bulk purchase at the recycler. These are the functional (or mostly so, in the case of the 5950).

Row 1: Radeon 9800 Pro |GeForce GT 430 1GB (for resale) | GeForce FX 5950 Ultra
Row 2: Radeon HD 7750 | GeForce GT 640 4GB (for resale) | GeForce GT 430 PCI
Row 3: Radeon 9600 Pro | Radeon HD 8490 (for resale) | 3Dfx Voodoo 3 1000

So some duplicates from the last trip, which is great because that means I can just sell them off. No need to keep more.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 23, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> good luck but at 3440x1440 you'll find them dead equal.you'd also find it very hard to keep a steady 60 fps at this resolution with rtx,even on medium.Plus I would not recommend a 8GB card for anything over 2560x1440.IMO you made a trade off,certainly not an upgrade.Should've waited for a good deal on 2080Ti. Though trio is a much better quality card than aorus and I think you'll be able to appreciate that.



Mate, I got some testing out of the new card and I can definitely say it is 8 to 25 fps better than my Aorus 1080Ti in games...that it is also because I managed to get a 2100 constant Boost by adding +130mhz to the GPU core and the memory is OC to 15800 from 14000mhz. So I would say for the money I bought this (654£) it is a really good deal. RTX is nice but not usable at this moment, tried BF5


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 23, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 114962


Oh hey, another 500 GB 970 EVO NVMe user. Just bought one not to long ago.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-3976121


----------



## Gumby (Jan 23, 2019)

New drives for server.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 23, 2019)

Bought an full acrylic waterblock and GPU riser cable/ribbon for my 1080 GPU.


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2019)

Gumby said:


> New drives for server.
> View attachment 115001View attachment 115002



Interested in hearing about the drives when you have time to test


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 23, 2019)

Why people who buy cooling blocks for cpu or gpu never use car products and buy liquid in bottles at computer stores for more expensive? Is it only for the color?


----------



## Gumby (Jan 23, 2019)

phill said:


> Interested in hearing about the drives when you have time to test


Will do, tomorrow after work. It is usable now but the background initializing makes it slow.
They will be for storing my UHD and Blu-Ray rips.  I wanted more room had 3Tb before. And at 75 a pop couldn't pass up.
Copying Uhd rips from my usb 3.0 hd box results in 165 to 170 MBs sustained. with background initialization being preformed. 700MBs to a ssd on a sata 2 port. Rar extraction of a 9.5gb .iso took 39 seconds. Seems good enough for me. Although they are in a Raid 10 config.


----------



## Komshija (Jan 24, 2019)

Marshall earphones for only 120 €!


Just kidding, there's no way I would give anywhere close to that amount for in-ear earphones. They have Marshall-esque M logo, but are made by QKZ. Deep bass and very good sound quality for the price of  ~7 €.  Metal case, soft and springy silicon rubber and gold-plated 3.5 mm jack.

  

Edit: Model is *QKZ DM7* if anyone is interested. I recommend them.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 24, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Why people who buy cooling blocks for cpu or gpu never use car products and buy liquid in bottles at computer stores for more expensive? Is it only for the color?



Because they're different...


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 24, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Because they're different...



As a car mechanic I would totally use car coolant that can last 100 000km especially if you have hard Working 24h/7 system. But hey its only me!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 24, 2019)

my xpg sx950u and hdd docking station arrived today. I'm positively surprised by both. the ssd manages to keep up with my 860 evo 500gb in synthetics.





now onto the docking station. it's this one
https://www.unitek-products.com/product/usb-storage?view=product&id=230
I'm wondering why I bought it only now. the installation is quick and effortless and most importantly the drives don't seem to take any performance hit,they feel as snappy as they did when connected to sata ports. they're quieter too cause they're sitting very firmly in the dock without getting any vibrations like they did when they were inside the pc when . an absolutely great thing to have given its cost and functionality.and you can switch them off whenever you want.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 24, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> my xpg sx950u and hdd docking station arrived today. I'm positively surprised by both. the ssd manages to keep up with my 860 evo 500gb in synthetics.


I'm curious why you would have thought otherwise? How is that docking station connected?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 24, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> I'm curious why you would have thought otherwise? How is that docking station connected?


usb 3.0

here's the transfer speed while copying a 52GB AC Odyssey folder to the HDD.


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 25, 2019)

Got this MSI RX 570 4GB Gaming X off ebay for $60 cad parts or repair. 
A couple mosfets blew up and burnt pit's into the PCB shorting +12V to ground. The damage went pretty deep, had to take out a 0.8mm deep gouge with a die grinder. Obviously the gpu vrm is not going to work again. But that's where my GTX 480 vrm epower comes in handy.


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2019)

Awesome mate, love it   Proper ghetto


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 26, 2019)

phill said:


> Awesome mate, love it   Proper ghetto


Gotta earn that "Extreme overclocker & Hardware modder" moniker in my sig somehow.


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> Gotta earn that "Extreme overclocker & Hardware modder" moniker in my sig somehow.



I think the same goes for me, gotta earn the hardware ***** some how


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 26, 2019)

Irony : The middle card is called Titan Black


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2019)

The Titan on the right @agent_x007, is that the Titan XP??  I get lost with what Titan is what....


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 26, 2019)

@phill No, but It's Titan X (close enough ?).
Basic feature : It does *NOT* have "X" on the shroud.




^moded vBIOS (by me ), standard one went up to 1,175V on vGPU on those exact settings, this is still on stock TDP/power.
I exchanged paste on GPU for Hydronaut (old one was dry as sand).

Trivia : There is no Titan X "Pascal" on NV website (only "Titan Xp") ?
https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/
or here
https://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus

PS. I belive this is the cheapest 12GB VRAM card from Nvidia (or at least, with this kind of performance).


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2019)

Thank you for clearing it up    So Titan X then Titan Xp wasn't it?  Then the dodgy one being the Titan RTX??  I remember the Titan Z and Black I think...  Not sure how many more there were....??

So if one was stupid enough to want to collect boxed versions of each Titan, how many cards would I be looking at?? 5 or 6?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 26, 2019)

GeForce GTX Titan (GK110 cut down)
GeForce GTX Titan Black (GK110b)
GeForce GTX Titan Z (2x GK110b)
GeForce GTX Titan X (GM200)
GTX Titan X (GP102 cut down)
GTX Titan Xp (GP102)
GTX Titan V (GV100)
GTX Titan RTX (TU102)


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2019)

You star..  I won't look at eBay or put a wanted posted up....  Just yet...   Thank you @agent_x007


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 26, 2019)

New mouse , Logitech M330 Silent Plus 2.4Ghz wireless with a new mousemat.  (for my laptop)  37 Euros.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 26, 2019)

Got an off-topic one for you, but still tech related...


My buddy asked to flash some old parallel EEPROMs for his Range Rover. My Flashcat can't do parallel, and definitely not capable of those voltages, so I've decided to upgrade my toolkit. 
Not bad for a $50 chinese device. What's even cooler, is that it switches device profiles and R/W voltages in software (1.8V-18V VPP), so you don't have to mess with jumpers and alternative firmwares for different types of devices. The only downside - no JTAG. 
Software also looks funky in 4K, but I can live with that.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 26, 2019)

Bit of a side note on that Titan X : It didn't liked it much on stock vBIOS, but now it kinda works with XP 
It reserves more system memory than Titan Black though (with Black I get ~3,4GB RAM available for OS).



Good thing Z390 gets native WinXP support with EVGA Dark, I might need that 
Obligatory Crysis test (4x MSAA, since Maxwell doesn't support MSAA 8x or CSAA [anymore ?]) :


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 26, 2019)

It had been a long time since I posted. I don't really have time to post on my pc stuff or any of my purchases. Well a new post from me here now. 2 weeks back it was birthday, I finally got new smartphone as a gift from a love one. Finally a new smartphone after 2 years.  I asked for this huge smartphone. It came abit late for a birthday present only coming 2 days later after my birthday. It was a good thing though, the seller throw more free gift in an extra 10000mah power bank as an apology on top of free already included gift such as the black intel casing and screen protector. Another glass screen protector is already pre-installed already.  The smartphone is a blue Huawei Honor Note 10, the huge ridiculous size of the phone give a smile on my face.  The best gift ever I received from a love one. I am very happy, its rare to get gifts what is more something like this.  I got an external blue battery case for this phone. It sure sounded crazy already. The battery build in the phone is already 5000mah and I am adding 6000 mah on this. Now phone is 41 watt worth of power now. xD Making this a thick brick as well. 

Below a size comparison of the size of the 6.95 inch smartphone with a 3.5 HDD and an external cd drive.  The thickness with the external battery case included. I am just testing this phone, have not migrated my old phone yet. The only huge downside I came across is the Chinese rom which is not as open as a normal local rom. I find my twitter pictures seems to be deleted by the phone a huge downside. Not sure how to fix that yet. I am newbie to tinkering and rooting phones.  Aside from the "censorship", the phone is amazing the amoled 6.95 inch is beautiful, the battery hardly drop much with use. Phone also have the ability for micro sd expansion which is getting rare nowadays.  Headphone jack is absent though. This would be the last Huawei flagship with micro sd sadly with Huawei moving on to Nano memory card. Gonna enjoy my new "little" pocket Pc here after some mods to fix the issues.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 28, 2019)

Had some changes with routing of the tubes.





New drain plug pointing downwards.




Removed the TT RIING 140 bling bling fans. Added white led corsair fans front top and rear.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Had to buy a new Amp/Receiver yesterday as the front L/R channels on my old Pioneer VSX-D457 went poo so replaced it with an Pioneer VSX-531 Amp/Receiver so hopefully this one will last as long as my old one did


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2019)

That does look meaty   What is the wattage and is it Atmos compatible?


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 28, 2019)

......there is no cure for this "hobby"







NZXT 200I......for $20....boom....  tyring to cut and paste .......


----------



## theonek (Jan 31, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I finally did it, and I only say I finally did it because I voted on a past poll inquiring which component you would upgrade at the end of last year. I voted for a monitor upgrade, also Freesync.
> View attachment 114944
> View attachment 114948
> The curve of the panel is throwing me off since I'm use to a flat screen otherwise no complaints for the newly added screen space that 2560x1440 offers compared to 1080P.



Yep, it's a good monitor if you are lucky to get a flawless one. Got mine 32" last year and it's time to test it's freesync with NVidia. But once you got a habit with a curve screen, I don't wanna stare at flats anymore


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 1, 2019)

phill said:


> That does look meaty   What is the wattage and is it Atmos compatible?


Look up the specs. He gave the model number.

Pioneer VSX-531

Yeah, your clicking on that to see it, LOL! Don't be so lazy! 

That looks like one of their budget models so I would expect no atmos on that.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 1, 2019)

phill said:


> That does look meaty   What is the wattage and is it Atmos compatible?



No Atmos but does have DTS-HD and Dolby - TrueHD it's good enough for it's purpose though which is Gaming and Audio and it's 140W x5 @ 2ohm or 80W x5 @ 8ohms (which is what I have) and it's plenty loud enough for me


----------



## AsRock (Feb 1, 2019)

Well lets face it the newer ones are much lighter, the older one i have here (VSX-56TXI) is around 42lb even the feet on that are solid metal lol the dam transformer is heavier than that whole unit. either way he likely got it though it having what he wants on it.  Maybe connecting it to a PC and so forth.

Picked some thing up to keep me busy.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 1, 2019)

I couldn't manage the itch anymore and sold my house


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Look up the specs. He gave the model number.
> 
> Pioneer VSX-531
> 
> ...



If I'm honest I must have had a blonde moment and just completely ignored the text and just looked at the picture lol  I'll click on the link and take a look 

EDIT - Can't see enough speaker outputs to see compatibility with Atmos..  Looks a decent unit for the price 



Athlonite said:


> No Atmos but does have DTS-HD and Dolby - TrueHD it's good enough for it's purpose though which is Gaming and Audio and it's 140W x5 @ 2ohm or 80W x5 @ 8ohms (which is what I have) and it's plenty loud enough for me



What is with me missing replies!!   Many apologises, well as it's for gaming and such, it'll be massively decent enough for the task   I thought the Logitech Z-5500's I had seemed overkill really but that's another level   Awesome!  What speakers do you have to go with it?


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 1, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Well lets face it the newer ones are much lighter, the older one i have here (VSX-56TXI) is around 42lb even the feet on that are solid metal lol the dam transformer is heavier than that whole unit. either way he likely got it though it having what he wants on it.  Maybe connecting it to a PC and so forth.



yes connected to PC via optical out on my SB X-Fi Fatality Titanium pcie sound card and as for weight yeah it's about half the older VSX-D457 and slightly smaller footprint aswell but I have to admit a much cleaner and crisper sound too which I like alot



phill said:


> If I'm honest I must have had a blonde moment and just completely ignored the text and just looked at the picture lol  I'll click on the link and take a look
> 
> EDIT - Can't see enough speaker outputs to see compatibility with Atmos..  Looks a decent unit for the price
> 
> ...



I have a set of Technics from an old stereo I had speakers are really nice and still work perfectly they are these ones






front L/R are 120W RMS and the surrounds / Center are 100W RMS each along with those I have a 180W RMS Sansui powered sub


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 1, 2019)

OMG.. I remember that Technics thing from the 90s... I wanted it so bad!!! But went with Technics separates instead.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 1, 2019)

Posted this in my own thread, thought i'll share it here aswell.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 1, 2019)

Got a new cpu and gpu/mobo for my dell n5110.
Upgraded from an i3 2330M & iGPU to an i5 2540M & GT 525M. Still not fast, but older games can be played reasonably well when the gpu is oc'ed to be faster than a GT 550M.

Getting annoying static/pop noises from the audio with this new mobo though.  Seems like a common issue. (Edit: Looks to be caused by newer nVidia drivers)

Kinda glad I didn't go for a quad core since the cooler in this is pretty small, this i5 hit's ~80c in sustained AVX load. The gpu is only in the 60c range when benching.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 1, 2019)

3dMark vantage.. now that brings back memories!


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 1, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> 3dMark vantage.. now that brings back memories!


I still run it quite a bit since it's quick to install and the cpu tests are very hard for oc's to pass stable.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 1, 2019)

A Crucial MX500 1TB m.2 ssd


----------



## Readlight (Feb 1, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Had to buy a new Amp/Receiver yesterday as the front L/R channels on my old Pioneer VSX-D457 went poo so replaced it with an Pioneer VSX-531 Amp/Receiver so hopefully this one will last as long as my old one did


another dead, do they even now how to protect there ports. Who can repair this stuf


----------



## AsRock (Feb 1, 2019)

Readlight said:


> another dead, do they even now how to protect there ports. Who can repair this stuf



Fixing the left right channels be pretty easy normally ( don't sound like the main transistors failed ). Shit gets more complex when there is HDMI involved.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 2, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> OMG.. I remember that Technics thing from the 90s... I wanted it so bad!!! But went with Technics separates instead.



Yup bought it 19 yrs ago was a great little system until things started going poo on it like the tape decks not playin and the CD player dying the amp still works fine though and that's in my lounge running 2 wharfdale floor speakers



AsRock said:


> Fixing the left right channels be pretty easy normally ( don't sound like the main transistors failed ). Shit gets more complex when there is HDMI involved.



yeah I can do it I just can't be arsed right now as I don't have the time to spend on it


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 2, 2019)

Bought this unfinished build. With ryzen 5 1600,MSI b350 am4 Motherboard,ek Cpu block,EK ddc pump and res combo and xspc Radiator.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 3, 2019)

Picked this up at Best Buy for $22...





Also ordered a USB hard drive dock which is turning into my most frustrating Amazon order yet.

I originally ordered it on January 25th, and Amazon said it would arrive on the 27th. Then suddenly, it was running late, so I got a refund. I then reordered it on the 31st, and everything seemed to be going smoothly until today.

Both Amazon and USPS say it was delivered, but I checked on my front porch and in my mailbox, and it isn't here.

Edit: Turns out they left it at the end of my driveway rather than going the 20 feet to my front door. I wasn't expecting this level of incompetence/laziness.









Speed directly connected to my PC over SATA 3


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 3, 2019)

I got these two memory card on a discount. I think I somehow made a mistake purchasing the 512GB although it was highly discounted with free shipping and coupon code for the new year, the price per GB ratio is not as good as the 256GB.  I was too tempted cannot pass up the deal and wanted the 512GB for my new phone so I don't have to worry about space after formatting as internal storage. Once I load this 512GB into my phone there is more storage on my phone than my deskstop sandisk ssd boot drive lmao. Holding this tiny card barely the size of fingernail feels like holding some space age tech.  Currently the 512GB is the biggest micro sd card as of now as I type this, I thought the sandisk 400GB was big enough.


----------



## jaw shwaa (Feb 3, 2019)

Just got these in the mail.the 6700k is from silicone lottery, it's been dellided and binned. Not a bad upgrade from an fx 8350 platform


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 4, 2019)

Coming soon (thanks to tax returns)...


----------



## phill (Feb 4, 2019)

Finally got my hands on one of these again...  

















The one on the left is a donor really..  Not sure that works at all, but the one on the right, I'll have to do some testing to find out but that works   With all the accessories so happy chappy.  Not selling this one..... lol


----------



## Jetster (Feb 5, 2019)

Platinum SFX power supply ...Cute

Fully modular


----------



## Dinnercore (Feb 5, 2019)

It was about time I got one.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 5, 2019)

That's cool but $$$$


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 6, 2019)

First piece of the puzzle managed to survive shipping!

Upgrading from a 2600K to a 2600X








Rest of the upgrade arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 6, 2019)

Bought a Polk Command soundbar, verry happy with the purchase. Great sound and build quality


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 7, 2019)

Rest of the components survived shipping! But will they survive me? 












It posts!




This upgrade was much more stressful that I anticipated (I've never worked with this many brand new components before). I ended up bending the shit out of the pins in the USB3 header by the SATA ports due to the weird angle I was working at. Fortunately the board has another, so I made sure the pins weren't touching. I'll probably repair it later.




I'll install the R1 eventually. Just wanted to get this thing together and usable. One minor annoyance was how my 525GB Crucial SSD kept BSODing when I tried to boot to it. Not a big deal since I was planning on making an SSD upgrade anyway. Currently have a temporary setup on my PNY drive until I can get an NVMe drive for this.




I'm excited to finally get to use this thing!
Geekbench 4




Stock speed with the stock cooler and it already beats my OCed 2600K!
Cinebench R15




Precision boost and XFR are pretty cool. Already seen this thing boost up to 4.4GHz and even 4.7GHz briefly.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 7, 2019)

nice build and great perf just one concern I wouldn't leave that PCIe power plug there if I were you it'll drag the end of the card down better to bring it out the same tray hole as the 24pin power cable


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 7, 2019)

Friday last week I made the switch back to Android after using iPhone I had both the 6 Plus and the 7 Plus.

I wanted to try android again and to be sure that I would receive updates and find a design I liked.
My first thought was Oppo K1 or Find X but then I opted for something more local.

The OnePlus 6T 128GB/8GB in Thunder Purple it looks awesome and OnePlus' original ebony cover:


The battery life really surprised me, I can get 25 hours of battery time with 10 hours and 39 mins of screen on time 


This amazed me here then any of my iPhone's I had only thing is WhatsApp on iOS only supports backup up iCloud and Apple won't allow iCloud on android so it was a bit worried but I got my text transferred and OnePlus switch handled the rest for me so right now I am still super happy with this phone.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 8, 2019)

Midnight sale just round the corner: bought it for £100.

Sabertooth x79
4930k Cpu
H80i
Corsair rm750


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 8, 2019)

Final big purchase for now (hopefully), a 500GB Samsung 970 EVO to replace my old 525GB Crucial MX300.













Nice and toasty. Will be getting a heatsink for it eventually.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 8, 2019)

The beginning of my new living room PC.  Besides being a media player it will also be an emulator PC for the PS2 era and older.


----------



## scevism (Feb 9, 2019)

Just got it for the FreeSync built in works a treat with my out of date R9 200. 120FPS AT 1080P


----------



## theonek (Feb 9, 2019)

scevism said:


> Just got it for the FreeSync built in works a treat with my out of date R9 200. 120FPS AT 1080P
> View attachment 116126


but it's a TV??? and they have input lag bigger than pc monitors...and how would you achieve 120fps in modern games with this old enough video card?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 10, 2019)

theonek said:


> but it's a TV??? and they have input lag bigger than pc monitors


That specific model has 18ms input lag, so it's not that big, do your research before bashing.


theonek said:


> how would you achieve 120fps in modern games with this old enough video card?





scevism said:


> 120FPS AT 1080P


You should read posts better really.


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 10, 2019)

Presonus 4.5 Studio Monitors.  Not new, but new to me, so at least their broken in.


----------



## theonek (Feb 10, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That specific model has 18ms input lag, so it's not that big, do your research before bashing.
> 
> 
> You should read posts better really.


still a TV only, but whatever...
And think it's not possible 120fps even in 1080p on most of the today game titles with this old card, only cs or similar which doesn't want a superpc to run them...


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 11, 2019)

Good old Sparkomatic car speakers. Brand new in box. One set bought locally, the other set on E-bay. Plan to build a retro sound home system with the 6.5" in bookshelf boxes. The 6x9 will go in the back of my car when I find the set for the front.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 12, 2019)

Heatsink for my 970 EVO arrived. It was $14.

















Temperature peaked at 44C while running CrystalDiskMark. Before the heatsink, the drive idled around that temp. Time will tell if it makes a difference..


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 12, 2019)

Got this badboy on the 9th, just as it was made available in the local tech mall in my neck of the woods...


----------



## scevism (Feb 12, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That specific model has 18ms input lag, so it's not that big, do your research before bashing.
> 
> 
> You should read posts better really.


----------



## phill (Feb 12, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Heatsink for my 970 EVO arrived. It was $14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple and effective heatsink, not sure why they don't sell them with it for a few quid more but hey...
I bet the temps will stay cool even when really pushed, higher transfer rates, for longer   Sounds like a Viagra commercial when I say it like that


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 12, 2019)

scevism said:


> View attachment 116301


Remember this now? lol: 


theonek said:


> and how would you achieve 120fps in modern games with this old enough video card?


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 12, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Remember this now? lol:


The settings on the game make it look like its from 2010. No AA....is there an 8-bit option? 

Second, a potato could render Forza 7 and get 120 FPS on low without AA...


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 12, 2019)

Again bought x79 4930k Cpu desktop for cheap




Two sabertooth Motherboard


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice collection there @HUSKIE   Do you use them for daily machines or crunchers?   I'm trying hard not to consider buying a EVGA X79 Dark..  I know it's not the best board in the world but it'll go for the collection of EVGA boards I have..  I'm trying not to spend right now!! lol


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 13, 2019)

Cheers, no not, i'm going send them back home. i have computer shop business back there. 

Regards


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2019)

Sounds good   Is your business based over in the UK?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 13, 2019)

born in Philippines
live in Steel city UK


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 13, 2019)

My wife is Filipina and I still don't know the language but still... Kamusta ka ?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 13, 2019)

Ayus! Mabuti naman. Ikaw?


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2019)

Bit further away from me as I'm down in the south west    What does you're shop do back home?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 13, 2019)

Selling pc and pc parts, repairing just like the ordinary computer shop do.


----------



## phill (Feb 13, 2019)

Sounds good to me  

If only I could stop buying hardware lol   I think I could start up a shop with what I have at home


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 13, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Ayus! Mabuti naman. Ikaw?



You lost me totally! Hahaha What is your dialect and region?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 13, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> You lost me totally! Hahaha What is your dialect and region?



tagalog and Cavite Philippines


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 16, 2019)

Got myself a QNAP TS-431XeU! The plan is tot finally get my servers out of tower cases and into the rack mount ones iv had piling dust. During the xfer im going to move everything over to the new NAS.

It will be connected via 10GB Fiber. I bought the 2GB version and then just bought an 8GB (the max it will take) stick instead of paying the price premium for the 8GB model. I also took this time (having used another of the same model) to replace the fans in it with the same kind of noctuas I used when I replaced the fans in my USG4 PRo.







The fan holes are not standard tap screws, and the noctua expects them so it was a bit of a mod to get them to mount correctly.






All done!





They are much more quiet but almost better as far as cooling goes which honestly is a bit surprising. I kind of messed up because I got the same FLX ones I got my USG I prob should have got the PWM model of the 40mm fans (4 pin vs 3) but the NAS didnt complain about it so w/e.

I use a silicon power 120gb SSD as cache for 3x 8TB seagate EXOS drives.





You are not supposed to mount these to networking racks and you are supposed to use rails, but I like playing with fire.





This LUN is just a test so I can beat the drives up before putting data on them.






The NAS will be exposed via 10GB fiber to my server as an iSCSI target. From their I will Attach LUNs to by Virtual Machines. I Don't use the services of the NAS itself. Its just a Data device.

Over all I will get much faster storage and much more storage with the added benefit of power saving by removing all of the spinning rust from my production server and migrating it over.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 16, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Got myself a QNAP TS-431XeU! The plan is tot finally get my servers out of tower cases and into the rack mount ones iv had piling dust. During the xfer im going to move everything over to the new NAS.
> 
> It will be connected via 10GB Fiber. I bought the 2GB version and then just bought an 8GB (the max it will take) stick instead of paying the price premium for the 8GB model. I also took this time (having used another of the same model) to replace the fans in it with the same kind of noctuas I used when I replaced the fans in my USG4 PRo.
> 
> ...


This post deserves a +3. Thank you for the post. @Solaris17


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 16, 2019)

back at it (and in thumbnails ... )

for the PSC : it was listed as working ... doesn't work .... on Port 2 ... 

BUT work on port 1!  (the corsair micro USB to USB is practical when running a bit low on front USB )

my etailer restocked the Doogee G1 gamepad ...  


notice the QR code? that app is fishy by the customers reviews, but that's for other phones than Doogee's own phone since it has a dedicated game launcher with gamepad configuration, in chinese but straightforward since you just drag'n drop the buttons layout.

surprisingly, way more comfortable than my Moga pocket (albeit less pocketable) and no need for AAA batteries or accu 

buttons placement is a tad odd but you still have 4 direct access buttons: 3 trigger plus 1 under the thumbstick and the 4 of the directional pads can also be separately assigned freely

and nother cheap fast Qi charge pad ... (i prefer my Corsair Dark core to be stand up rather than flat on the charger )


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 16, 2019)

*What could possible problem? *

So can't stop buying stuff. Like this. i won at auctions site yesterday for under £300. Seller says problem with all sata ports device not being recognised, Hopefully easy to fix when i get them...

*Here what the seller says.*

_*Note: this is being relisted due to non payment by previous auction winner.*_

_*I am selling my PC with case, motherboard, CPU, power, fans and DVD RW. There is an issue with the motherboard/CPU where the SATA drives are not detected, so it defaults to the BIOS dashboard. This may be a major or minor issue - but I expect someone with a bit of know-how can resolve.*_

_*Please note: this lot does not include any hard drives (and therefore OS), RAM or graphics card.*_

_*But it does include:*_

_*CORSAIR CARBIDE SERIES™ AIR 540 GAMING CASE -- in great condition (but big!)*_

_*Intel® Core™i7 Eight Core Processor Extreme i7-5960X (3.0GHz) 20MB Cache - working as far as I can tell*_

_*ASUS® RAMPAGE V EXTREME: ATX, HSW-E CPU, USB 3.0, SATA 6 GB/s - drives not being recognised, but otherwise working ok.*_

_*24x DUAL LAYER DVD WRITER ±R/±RW/RAM*_

_*CORSAIR 650W CS SERIES™ MODULAR 80 PLUS® GOLD, ULTRA QUIET*_

_*Corsair H60 Hydro Series High Performance CPU Cooler*_

_*All items purchased new from pcspecialist.com in Feb 2015 at a total cost of c.£1,800 (with the original RAM and hard drive - not included) *_

_*Would make an excellent base for building a powerful gaming machine, or as parts.*_

*Paypal only please.*

*will update once it's arrived*


i7 5960x Cpuasus rampage v Extreme
Asus rampage v extreme
corsair 540 case etc etc


----------



## Dinnercore (Feb 17, 2019)

Last year I was searching for them for months and now they just keep showing up! Found 2 more waterblocks for the GTX295, one single pcb (EK) and one for the dual pcb version (heatkiller).
I already had two, but after I had so much trouble to find them I decided to grab them where I can. Might collect them all while I´m at it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 17, 2019)

Today I swapped my tower cases for my old rack mount ones. This way I could make it look much nicer and shed the extra disks.
Everything is going on the QNAP I posted about earlier. However, first things first since this are decom cases I had to replace the bad intake fans 6 in total. I grabbed some noctua NF-R8 80mm fans for the job.

Already did the primary server things are VERY quiet great stuff for $10 a piece!


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> *What could possible problem? *
> 
> So can't stop buying stuff. Like this. i won at auctions site yesterday for under £300. Seller says problem with all sata ports device not being recognised, Hopefully easy to fix when i get them...
> 
> ...



What an absolute bargain   I won't mention what I paid for my 5960X, it brings tears to my eyes, even had the Rampage 5, was an interesting experience for sure....  Please let us know how you get on with the setup


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 18, 2019)

phill said:


> What an absolute bargain   I won't mention what I paid for my 5960X, it brings tears to my eyes, even had the Rampage 5, was an interesting experience for sure....  Please let us know how you get on with the setup



Hi yeah what a bargain. It' coming today between 12-1pm. My table is clean right now only on top are screwdriver,usb flash disk with new bios, ddr4 ram GPU and SSD. Will be updated very soon with photos. Cooking whilst waiting for them. Can't wait

Ta


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> It' coming today between 12-1pm.



It is here yet??


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 18, 2019)

phill said:


> It is here yet??



It says on DPD site







It's here testing now. So I'm lucky again. Hahaha


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Not that I was stalking or anything lol  

Is that plugged into the motherboard slots??


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 18, 2019)

all connected i just plugged my gpu,ram and hdd and viola running sweet now.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Well someone has a bloody decent setup for sod all money!!   Nice one!!  Any ideas on the CPU at all, good clocker etc?   Or was it clocked when you turned it on?


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 18, 2019)

No not was stock speed. So I think not been abused.

I'm taking them now. As I don't like this case, photon 270 reservoir will not find on it.

Will be updated again very soon.

Got my hands dirty. Loads of dust.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

If you find out what the VID (I think that's right, for the base voltage for the CPU) that'll give you an idea of how good the CPU is  

The Corsair cases I have found aren't the greatest..  The 5960X is a massive steal at that price, ironically a 1700X or such, is about £150 or so..  I sadly didn't get along with the Rampage very well..  After it was caught spiking my 5960X with 1.6vcore, I was not using it...  Apparently it happened with a few people and a few Asus boards as well..  Very frustrating.  Using an MSI X99A Xpower thingy, it's ok but I can't lock the PCIe speeds with it and therefore my M.2 drive is useless.. 

Can't wait for the update


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 18, 2019)

Before that, last night I bought x99-a Motherboard for £20. I prefer to use this Motherboard over the r5e. I might sell this r5e soon. 

Here


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

Looks promising I think   If I recall correctly, my 5960X at stock will run at 0.920vcore full load, but it will boot at 5Ghz also   Sadly not very stable but then I don't run it at that either 

I'm not sure if you'd be able to push it very far on that heatsink mind but   

You are Mr Bargain hunter, very impressive   Maybe I should ask for your help trying to track me down a few things, might get change out of £100!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 18, 2019)

I have friends who working at IT company he is IT technician there so everytime  his company need  upgrading instead of all hardware being disposed to recycling site he take them all and make money.


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> I have friends who working at IT company he is IT technician there so everytime  his company need  upgrading instead of all hardware being disposed to recycling site he take them all and make money.



What I try and do at work also   Can't bin good stuff!!


----------



## btarunr (Feb 19, 2019)

Picked up this i5-9400F. Now to find a 300-series board that can boot with the damn thing out of the box. Hadn't thought that part through. Unlike AM4 platform, very very few Intel 300-series motherboards offer BIOS Flashback feature. 






Intel appears to have idiot-proofed the box well against RMAs due to no output from the onboard graphics.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Picked up this i5-9400F. Now to find a 300-series board that can boot with the damn thing out of the box. Hadn't thought that part through. Unlike AM4 platform, very very few Intel 300-series motherboards offer BIOS Flashback feature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once your up and running are you going to try overclocking?


----------



## btarunr (Feb 19, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Once your up and running are you going to try overclocking?



No unlocked multi. At best I'll try to max out 102.5 MHz bclk and squeeze as much as I can from the memory. But it would depend on the board I buy. I don't want to buy anything pricier than a B360/H370.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2019)

btarunr said:


> No unlocked multi.


I miss read the F suffix as a K.


----------



## Rand (Feb 19, 2019)

I just bought this mechanic beauty from https://www.avxperten.dk/. I cant wait for it to get here. Especially looking forward to the Anti-ghost feature, since i've been struggeling with that on my current keyboard


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 19, 2019)

Laptop need's a boost

so


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 19, 2019)

5960x up running now @ 4,5ghz with x99-a instead of r5e. I found that bios 1 on r5e mobo has failed, no VGA, device were detected. I tried to push to 4.7-4.8ghz but the temperature is really hot. I think I need one extra radiators. Here is the set up.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 20, 2019)

Linus Tech Tips Lambo Micro Roast whole bean. Makes a tasty cup of coffee and coolant? Haven't gotten around to draining any loops yet, but the pot brewed for human consumption has been well received.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 22, 2019)

So I bought this chassis for a cheap.


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 24, 2019)

The cheapest RGB RAM heatspreader on the market: 7 bucks or so. Haven't installed it yet, but I quickly hooked it up to my Lamptron fan controller and it works fine. Cycles through the colours as I don't have a controller. I had to turn the knob on the Lamptron about half way though to start shinning. I guess at about 55% is where enough power is delivered for anything. Fans also start at around 55% of the knob circle. Finish is coarse, not smooth to the touch and the boxy has everything you need to install it. Even a foam pad if you only have ram chips one side of the stick (as in my case).


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 24, 2019)

lZKoce said:


> The cheapest RGB RAM heatspreader on the market: 7 bucks or so. Haven't installed it yet, but I quickly hooked it up to my Lamptron fan controller and it works fine. Cycles through the colours as I don't have a controller. I had to turn the knob on the Lamptron about half way though to start shinning. I guess at about 55% is where enough power is delivered for anything. Fans also start at around 55% of the knob circle. Finish is coarse, not smooth to the touch and the boxy has everything you need to install it. Even a foam pad if you only have ram chips one side of the stick (as in my case).
> 
> View attachment 117295View attachment 117296View attachment 117297



Where you got this? It looks really nice in white. Jonsbo make great products I have their 2 of cases and also a heat sink from them. Though their items is somehow dusty when it came from the factory. I always give them a wash before using them.


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 24, 2019)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Where you got this? It looks really nice in white. Jonsbo make great products I have their 2 of cases and also a heat sink from them. Though their items is somehow dusty when it came from the factory. I always give them a wash before using them.



Got it from Aliexpress. Exact price was $7.52 (shipping incl.). I just quickly assembled it and threw it in the case. Pads don't fit symmetrically, but whatever


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Feb 26, 2019)

I got new case. I downside my build even further. Somehow I think I should NOT buy this case, this thing is expensive. I got a dan a4 sfx case. I got a new low profile cooler too for it to fit. I have mixed feeling about this. Any little scratches on this case just hurts knowing the price I paid. The case came in great shape from Lian Li factory, unlike the previous case I bought it is not dusty and there is no little machining scratches or QC scratches but I did inevitably scratch it from the act of assembling this case also having my screw driver slip at one point ouch. First time building this small and I have to "mod" my way creatively to assemble this case and to have it cool enough.  The cooler though for AM4 interfere with my motherboard chokes so I have to flip the mounting arms and use an m4 screw. Not ideal, I need a backplate to prevent motherboard warp still. Learning the heat constraints of small form factors now, I miss my d15 in the older case,


----------



## btarunr (Feb 27, 2019)

Bedroom build coming along nicely.






Here's what it will have: 
Core i5-9400F (have)
ASRock B365M Pro 4 (on its way)
ADATA XPG Z1 DDR4-2400 2x 8GB (have)
Galax RTX 2060 EXOC (on its way)
Crucial MX500 500GB (have)
Corsair HX850W (have)
Corsair Hydro H45 (on its way)
Corsair Carbide 100R (have)


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 1, 2019)

So been driving 2hrs vice versa. This is what I've got. 

i7 7800x
MSI x299 gaming Pro carbon Motherboard


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 1, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> So been driving 2hrs vice versa. This is what I've got.
> 
> i7 7800x
> MSI x299 gaming Pro carbon Motherboard
> ...


Having trouble utilizing thumbnails? I'd appreciate it.

Edit: Sorry @HUSKIE, it's not just you.


----------



## Bones (Mar 1, 2019)

Scored these recently for $27, shipped.
These were wiped clean when I got them (Good!) and Crystal Disk showed all 4 being "Good". They do have some hours on them but not a big deal and expected that to an extent.
No, not SSD's but these were cheap and useable to me.


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 2, 2019)

Everything is ready apart from GPU. I found cheap waterblock (freeze mod brand with temperature display on it) from my watercooling collection. The 120mm fan to cool the Ddc pump.
Fractal design s


----------



## btarunr (Mar 4, 2019)

Fresh out of the retailer's carton: 

This board has confirmed out-of-the-box support for my i5-9400F.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 6, 2019)

I couldn't wait for the other parts, so I built away:









^That VRM heatsink really is heavy (easily 200 g). When you hold the board up on your fingertips like a cloche-plate, you can feel its weight.





Turns out, B365 is a rebadged H270 "Kaby Point," with 6th and 7th gen CPU support replaced by 8th and 9th gen.

Don't verge, assemble as much as you can before putting the board inside the case.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 8, 2019)

Daktek PlaidMate netbook (Running Xubuntu on it)
Lenovo X140e x2 (one for me one for hubby) (Mine has Win 8.1, hubby's is still on the way and he will put Mint Linux on it)
Dell Inspiron E1405
and another Daktek is on the way

Also 2 Logitech M185 mice and Logitech MX anywhere, and Edimax AC600 adapter (for linux)

been very busy this week!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 9, 2019)

Picked up a WD Elements 10tb for £174.55 posted off Amazon:


----------



## phill (Mar 9, 2019)

I've been bad or mad.....













Very bad...





Extremely bad.....





Let the madness begin!! 





Build logs to follow   I'll be grabbing another non wi-fi board retail boxed as the one I have is a little damaged for my liking and collection, so I'm pretty sure I'll be putting this one up for sale if I can find one.... It's my OCD, can't deal with slightly damaged boxes


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 9, 2019)

Interesting thrift store find today...








...a new-old stock Maxtor OneTouch III 300GB external hard drive. Still factory sealed 14 years later with the original price tag on it. I paid $20 for it.
As much as it pains me to do it, I unboxed it and ran a speed test on it.












Benchmark over USB 2.0 since my new motherboard doesn't have FireWire.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 12, 2019)

Well, that took some time to arrive, as it took a detour via Europe for some reason... 
Let's hope it lives up to the expectations.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 12, 2019)

tech related? most likely....

a local shop had one for 3$~ instead of 14.90$~



bonus ... English version ... good, i can't stand French translation for some novel...

aaaaaaand that got me playing ME:A again for a while.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 12, 2019)

Picked all this up recently.


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Picked up a WD Elements 10tb for £174.55 posted off Amazon:
> View attachment 118365
> View attachment 118366



I'm in amazement that you buy a 10Tb drive, and you get just over 9Tb formatted...  Wow that is scary....


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 13, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm in amazement that you buy a 10Tb drive, and you get just over 9Tb formatted...  Wow that is scary....


Windows mislabels tebibytes as terabytes. One terabyte is 1,000,000,000,000 (1000^4) bytes, while a tebibyte is 1,099,511,627,776 (1024^4) bytes.

So if a drive has 10,000,000,000,000 bytes, Windows will show it as 9.09TB because 10,000,000,000,000 divided by 1,099,511,627,776 is 9.09.

The numbers are correct. Windows is just being Windows.

Source
(ugh too many zeroes, got my billions and trillions mixed up on my last attempt at this post)


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

The numbers however Windows is messed up, are still scary to me, since you loose nearly 1Tb of space just due to formatting and Windows..  That's massively pants!!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 14, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm in amazement that you buy a 10Tb drive, and you get just over 9Tb formatted...  Wow that is scary....


Well that toshiba x300 in there get's 5.45tb formated, it sure sucks to lose storage from the amount advertised, but the main thing is it was dirt cheap and awesome, I'm very impressed that it outperforms my x300 6tb in crystaldiskmark (1st read/write) considering it's a 5400rpm drive vs a 7200rpm one and it's about the cheapest 10tb you can get here, also it's a helium drive in there apparently very pleased with it


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm not so looking forward to be buying 12Tb drives at some point and finding out I get 10.6Tb or something to that effect..  Wonder if the drive companies might actually change how they advertise the size.  Why not do it so that it's over the 12Tb mark rather than under it??  Confuses me..  (Which addmittely, doesn't take much these days )


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

Spoiler: Got a new toy today...











Next to my Trusty Sapphire RX 570 8G Pulse:






The card feels solid, has a back-plate too. It was £199.98, so it's one of the budget models but I feel this is great perf/£ for 1080p gaming, but more importantly; folding  According to HWU; it's up to 42% faster in Metro Exodus, too. So that's a bonus considering that's the most graphically demanding game I'm playing right now. 

Time for a quick Firestrike run I think

Edit: Here are the numbers;

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/34547581?

Pretty nice result in 3D for 100-110W~

Interestingly, my RX 570 isn't that much slower:

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18705813 for 120-130W.

MAX OC on the 570 a bit faster; https://www.3dmark.com/fs/18226249 (140-150W).

GCN cards do quite well in Firestrike these days, Radeon VII can beat 2080 here, and come fairly close to stock 2080 Ti scores. Of course, we don't all play firestrike

Edit2: Here's the comparison, stock vs stock https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/18705813/fs/18729084


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks good there @AmioriK   Hope it helps you out with the Folding   Any reason why you went with the Gigabyte model?


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

phill said:


> Looks good there @AmioriK   Hope it helps you out with the Folding   Any reason why you went with the Gigabyte model?


Was the cheapest model on Ebuyer, who do next day delivery after 6pm Don't wanna wait till Monday to start folding 

Figured it didn't really matter, as I won't be overclocking it. It's pretty decent though. I did drop 6*c off the GPU temp while folding, by taking my case side panel off. So I think I'll leave it off now, it's running at 60*c at 1920mhz, 90% fan speed (2600rpm) and doing 550-570k ppd at 95-100W according to software readings. The fan isn't too loud, but it is quite warm in my room, must be over 21c ambient:/


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Was the cheapest model on Ebuyer, who do next day delivery after 6pm Don't wanna wait till Monday to start folding
> 
> Figured it didn't really matter, as I won't be overclocking it. It's pretty decent though. I did drop 6*c off the GPU temp while folding, by taking my case side panel off. So I think I'll leave it off now, it's running at 60*c at 1920mhz, 90% fan speed (2600rpm) and doing 550-570k ppd at 95-100W according to software readings. The fan isn't too loud, but it is quite warm in my room, must be over 21c ambient:/



I found with the coolers from Gigabyte that they aren't the best in the world as the fans speeds where a bit noisy to get decent temps, but I think it's something to do with the cooler...??  From what I was watching with Jayztwocents with the cards, the EVGA card seemed to be rather good as it was a better aftermarket fan setup on there...  Umm...


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

The cooler isn't mind blowing, but it'll do the job. The Evga was the same price from scan, but Monday!! That's like so long. No way I could wait haha.

I think the dumb back-plate enclosure on this card is negatively affecting temperature and noise, take a look;



Spoiler









I'm half-tempted to take the plastic backplate off, it'll let the heatsink breath a lot more. it's just for show anyway. there's a bit of overhang on the heatsink at the end, where it's longer than the PCB; potentially allowing air to flow right through the fins unhindered, but the backplate enclosure blocks it. >_>

Might take it off later lol.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

Ah, I tend to go to Scan for the most things first, check the prices around and then make a choice  

Scan EVGA 1660 was in stock, so would have been a yesterday/today delivery and couldn't see a backplate on the card but if your happy, then that really is all that matters    So don't let idiots like me try and tell you differently 

I'm hoping for a nice easy weekend..  I've got a few systems to setup and test this weekend.....


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

In hindsight; I might've waited for Monday and got the EVGA lol. The fans on this card make a loud rattling noise at some RPMs. ~Shrug~. I'll see how it goes, they seemed to have stopped for now. If it develops any other quirks' I'll throw the plate back on and RMA it. 



Spoiler: My quest to improve the card's airflow.



One cooler removed;




One TU116-300 Graphics processor;





One freshly removed plastic enclosure;





And, finally, one finished, installed card. Hopefully with a bit more breathing room;




Temps are about the same, but it's actually a bit quieter. I did put TG Kryonaut on it, was expecting a bigger difference, but hey, it was fun and I got to take a snap of the Tu116 chip for my silly GPU blog haha.


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

If it's not what you're really after, send it back and get another model you know you'll be happy with    EVGA are definitely my go to for NVidia cards...


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

phill said:


> If it's not what you're really after, send it back and get another model you know you'll be happy with    EVGA are definitely my go to for NVidia cards...


I'll see how it goes. it's not too bad, I'd rather just keep it and not worry about the stress/hassle of returning it honestly. Warranty is still solid; replacing the backplate again is very easy to do and no quibbles as no Warranty seals, so I think I'm just gonna keep it. But lesson learned I guess~


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

I've always said and I'll never go back on it, if something costs a little extra but it's actually what I'd like, then rather than try and save cash and so on, I'd rather just buy the slightly more expensive unit.  There's no point in trying to skimp on things as you just end up buying things twice, spending more in the process.  Said the same to my best mate and he's never looked back..  

Consequently, he does blame me for every single big purchase he makes and for being the hardware crazy person I am, but I'm ok with that


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 15, 2019)

Ryzen 7 1800x will be watercooled very soon.

As usual bought very cheap. LOL

Here:


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

I think I have a bit of a problem of late....





Will possibly (well more likely) had a Crosshair 6 Hero up for sale at some point soon, I only bought this one as the box was slightly dented on the other one..  I have some issues I think!!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 15, 2019)

phill said:


> I think I have a bit of a problem of late....
> 
> View attachment 118758
> 
> Will possibly (well more likely) had a Crosshair 6 Hero up for sale at some point soon, I only bought this one as the box was slightly dented on the other one..  I have some issues I think!!



What's the deal with that X58 board?


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2019)

Sasqui said:


> What's the deal with that X58 board?



Saw it boxed and thought, ummm, might go well with the X58A-OC's I have   Other than that, no clue but did come with a X5660 Xeon


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

Well, I got the EVGA instead and it looks pretty awesome. Quite thick and chunky. ^^

I forgot and left a reciept on the table when i took the pic. course the card's now in my pc and I really can't be bothered to take it out again, so forgive the blurr lol.








Looks pretty nice^^ my only "issue" is that I derped and didn;t realise the Triple slot cooler would cover up my the PCIE slot my Sound card was in, so i had to decide between Sound card and Wifi adapter. And since I have 5.1 speakers and my mobo doesn't have 5.1 output, i chose the sound card and moved that up over the GPU. Now i gotta use my potato powerline adapters. Ah well. #MicroATXMotherboardinFullATXCaseProblems


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2019)

Question of the day: "why the hell your mobile SSD has double capacity over your computer SSD"

disclaimer, an ADATA XPG SD700X 512GB is not really double of 240GB... it's more. (well formated it is ... 476gb versus 223gb) but my friends can be misled ...


short answer of the day : "WHY NOT!" , long answer involve argumentation on how a game library can be portable and launched with ease (i did that with a 5.4k RPM USB3.0 ext HDD before and save for a few games, results were almost satisfactory outside loading time )and also since it only take 900mA it work perfectly with my KodiBox (Odroid C2) and can also act as a backup drive on the go for my phone.

transferring from my old trusty (was trusty ... tho) Corsair Survivor 128gb USB3.0 right now ... 129Mo/s peak using front USB3.0

firing up CrystalDiskInfo has shown me a good surprise ... none of my internal drives are above 32° tho the XPG is shown 45° while it doesn't seems that hot ... reading error i presume
CrystalDiskMark numbers are good i guess.



if only my retailer had the 1Tb in stock ... (it was only 78.30chf more than the 512gb 169chf/90.70chf)


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> Question of the day: "why the hell your mobile SSD has double capacity over your computer SSD"
> 
> disclaimer, an ADATA XPG SD700X 512GB is not really double of 240GB... it's more. (well formated it is ... 476gb versus 223gb) but my friends can be misled ...
> View attachment 118788View attachment 118787
> ...


Makes sense honestly. USB 3.1 nice, actually higher bandwidth than SATA3 afaik...Those numbers are really good seq. Are the randoms as good as internal SSD? That's what makes the different in my experience in video games.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Makes sense honestly. USB 3.1 nice, actually higher bandwidth than SATA3 afaik...Those numbers are really good seq. Are the randoms as good as internal SSD? That's what makes the different in my experience in video games.


well i used it on USB3.0 (cable is USB-A to Micro-B) i need to check it on the USB3.1 of the comp later...

but now: off to work


----------



## Naito (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> my only "issue" is that I derped and didn;t realise the Triple slot cooler would cover up my the PCIE slot my Sound card was in, so i had to decide between Sound card and Wifi adapter. And since I have 5.1 speakers and my mobo doesn't have 5.1 output, i chose the sound card and moved that up over the GPU. Now i gotta use my potato powerline adapters. Ah well.



If you're not planning on using that lower M.2 slot, you can pick up one of those notebook-style M.2 WiFi adapters

Edit: It may conflict with the SATA ports.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

Naito said:


> If you're not planning on using that lower M.2 slot, you can pick up one of those notebook-style M.2 WiFi adapters
> 
> Edit: It may conflict with the SATA ports.


Yeah the bottom m.2 is SATA only  really sucks because the X470 boards with dual m.2 have at least pcie off the chipset. i didn't (again) do my research when choosing this board, as i bought it thinking it had dual m.2 pcie. It's a great board otherwise though.


----------



## Naito (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Yeah the bottom m.2 is SATA only



Ah yes, didn't realise that. A small inconvenience, I guess


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Yeah the bottom m.2 is SATA only  really sucks because the X470 boards with dual m.2 have at least pcie off the chipset. i didn't (again) do my research when choosing this board, as i bought it thinking it had dual m.2 pcie. It's a great board otherwise though.



https://smile.amazon.com/Express-Ex...pcie+extender&qid=1552751627&s=gateway&sr=8-5

Looks like you need one of those so you can still use that bottom PCI-E slot and just relocate the card to one of those lower slots in the case.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/Express-Ex...pcie+extender&qid=1552751627&s=gateway&sr=8-5
> 
> Looks like you need one of those so you can still use that bottom PCI-E slot and just relocate the card to one of those lower slots in the case.


hehe i have the exact same cable but it is white and green^^ unfortunately it doesn't fit under the huge heatsink of the EVGA card :/


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Well, I got the EVGA instead and it looks pretty awesome. Quite thick and chunky. ^^
> 
> I forgot and left a reciept on the table when i took the pic. course the card's now in my pc and I really can't be bothered to take it out again, so forgive the blurr lol.
> 
> ...



What the heck happened to the Gigabyte card??!!


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

phill said:


> What the heck happened to the Gigabyte card??!!


Finally got sick of the fan buzzing/ somewhat lacklustre cooler. The fact that the EVGA XC is the same price kinda bugged me  It's a much better cooler.

I actually put the Gigabyte in my folding rig and gonna fold on both 1660's over the weekend then decide on Monday whether I'm actually going to return the Gigabyte. I'd rather not, as Ebuyer require me to phone them up and speak to a human being to authorise the RMA for some reason. Scan and OCUK let me do this via the webnote or email. : / I'm really anxious talking to real people on the phone lol....


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Finally got sick of the fan buzzing/ somewhat lacklustre cooler. The fact that the EVGA XC is the same price kinda bugged me  It's a much better cooler.
> 
> I actually put the Gigabyte in my folding rig and gonna fold on both 1660's over the weekend then decide on Monday whether I'm actually going to return the Gigabyte. I'd rather not, as Ebuyer require me to phone them up and speak to a human being to authorise the RMA for some reason. Scan and OCUK let me do this via the webnote or email. : / I'm really anxious talking to real people on the phone lol....



You'll be fine, return the Gigabyte and if you really wanted you could always get another EVGA or just pocket the cash  

How are you finding the EVGA card in comparison?


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 16, 2019)

phill said:


> You'll be fine, return the Gigabyte and if you really wanted you could always get another EVGA or just pocket the cash
> 
> How are you finding the EVGA card in comparison?


Significantly better. Feels better build quality, hilariously it's quieter despite having just one fan, and the heatsink is much, much bigger so temps are lower, too. It doesn't have a backplate, but then the Gigabyte one was just a plastic cover anyway. Funnily enough, my RX 570 Pulse for £150 came with a full cover, metal back-plate and thermal pads on the back of the VRMs so the plate would actually cool them. Sapphire do make some pretty awesome cards. 

Yeah I'm probably going to return the Gigabyte on monday, and sell the 570 too. Not really worth getting another 1660, as two of them are lower perf/watt and overall perf than a single 2070 in F@H, and only a tiny bit cheaper so i'd have been better off getting a 2070 in all honesty, which is double my very rigid GPU budget XD. I'll just keep the eVGA 1660 for now. Should last me till all 3 teams have their best 7nm cards on the market


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Makes sense honestly. USB 3.1 nice, actually higher bandwidth than SATA3 afaik...Those numbers are really good seq. Are the randoms as good as internal SSD? That's what makes the different in my experience in video games.


redid the CDM with the USB3.1 A and with the 3.1 C using an adaptor ... strangely enough both yeld result slightly under initial result on front panel USB3.0






although still in the 430/400 ish which is pretty standard for a Sata3 (6gbp/s) SSD (reported as such via CDI )

this is my OS drive (infamous OCZ Vertex III 120gb that i got on second hand 5 or 6 yrs ago, still 99% health remaining, not bad on read but kinda meh on write ) and the 2 other 240gb SSD (WD Green and a Toshiba Tr200) the WD green is horrible for 4k but okay for seq read (about same as the Vertex III for read) and will be swapped for either a second Tr200 or a better one anyway


----------



## phill (Mar 16, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> Significantly better. Feels better build quality, hilariously it's quieter despite having just one fan, and the heatsink is much, much bigger so temps are lower, too. It doesn't have a backplate, but then the Gigabyte one was just a plastic cover anyway. Funnily enough, my RX 570 Pulse for £150 came with a full cover, metal back-plate and thermal pads on the back of the VRMs so the plate would actually cool them. Sapphire do make some pretty awesome cards.
> 
> Yeah I'm probably going to return the Gigabyte on monday, and sell the 570 too. Not really worth getting another 1660, as two of them are lower perf/watt and overall perf than a single 2070 in F@H, and only a tiny bit cheaper so i'd have been better off getting a 2070 in all honesty, which is double my very rigid GPU budget XD. I'll just keep the eVGA 1660 for now. Should last me till all 3 teams have their best 7nm cards on the market



Sounds like a good deal all round    I'm glad you're happy with the card, I'm glad I recommended something that turned out good


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 17, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> hehe i have the exact same cable but it is white and green^^ unfortunately it doesn't fit under the huge heatsink of the EVGA card :/



In that case, time for one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Universal-Extender-Broadband-UK-RE450/dp/B013SYHHI2/?


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 17, 2019)

newtekie1 said:


> In that case, time for one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Universal-Extender-Broadband-UK-RE450/dp/B013SYHHI2/?


I think you're right. That'd be useful af. Especially since I can hook it up to my gigabit switch connected to my farm then all the machines don't have to go through the poopline adapters lol.

On a somewhat unrelated note: I remembered why I don't have my sound card in the top slot above the GPU; I can hear my frame rate in games lol. A faint whiney/buzzing changing pitch when I look around. It's not exclusive to the Evga 1660; happened with my 570 too. I guess the vrm on the graphics card are generating a small electromagnetic field that's interfering with the soundcard output. Either that, or the motherboard is transfering electrical noise.

I'm going to put the pcie extender in the top slot and run it under the GPU to the bottom of the case for the sound card. Hopefully that will fix it


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> I'm going to put the pcie extender in the top slot and run it under the GPU to the bottom of the case for the sound card. Hopefully that will fix it


Can't you place the extender in the slot that the GPU is covering then place the GPU back in?


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 17, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Can't you place the extender in the slot that the GPU is covering then place the GPU back in?


I'm not sure it will fit. I'll have a look in a bit


----------



## phill (Mar 17, 2019)

Well I'm all Ryzen'd up for the occasion and off to do a bit of installing.... 









Lets see how this goes


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 18, 2019)

Bye, bye money. Hello framerates. Remember, the more you buy. The more you save.


----------



## blacktruckryder (Mar 18, 2019)

Round 2: fight!


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 19, 2019)

blacktruckryder said:


> Round 2: fight!


Hey literally half of this used to be my older build with an R5 1600 a bit more than a year ago. I painted the case white though.


----------



## Naito (Mar 19, 2019)

I've gotta try to stay away from this thread as it triggers my upgraders-itch, but I must not scratch it yet!

Must must wait for Zen 2 Threadripper...


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 20, 2019)

After using iOS phones for almost six years, I've finally ditched Apple. This will be the last picture I post that was taken with my iPhone 7.




Went for the LG V40 ThinQ. I got it through my carrier (so probably won't be able to root it ) for $15/month. Running the numbers, and factoring in the final lump sum, I'll have paid around $450 for this phone when I pay it off.

The case is the SUPCASE Unicorn Beetle Pro. Went with it over the Otterbox (like on my last phone) because of the kickstand and the built-in screen protector. It's also much cheaper than the Otterbox, but the quality feels pretty similar. The rubber isn't as grippy, so it slides around on my desk.

I got the phone on Saturday, and the case arrived yesterday. Today is the first day I'm using it as my main phone. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 20, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> After using iOS phones for almost six years, I've finally ditched Apple. This will be the last picture I post that was taken with my iPhone 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had the Optimus G for 2.5 years then moved to a One Plus One because the battery started to die in the Optimus G. Held up fine for me without a case the whole time but that phone sure could get hot to the touch.


----------



## Komshija (Mar 21, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Went for the LG V40 ThinQ. I got it through my carrier (so probably won't be able to root it ) for $15/month. Running the numbers, and factoring in the final lump sum, I'll have paid around $450 for this phone when I pay it off.



Moving from Apple to Android is always a good decision.  Much more options for various customizations, cheaper and the ability to block or minimize silent spying and tracking (more privacy). Welcome to the club. 
I bought Meizu 16th, 6GB / 64 GB model for a total of 335€ (~380 $) with included shipping and handling costs. Global ROM, unopened, unused, unlocked, straight from the factory.  It's still somewhere in the transit, but I expect to receive it soon. Originally I wasn't planning to buy a phone with Snapdragon, but Kirin 980. However, after seeing physical dimensions of Huawei "phones", I cooled down rapidly. Every single one is close to 160 mm long and 75 mm wide and that's a big NO for me.

Meanwhile I saw Samsung Galaxy S10e, excellent hardware, OK design and excellent dimensions in the era of huge phablets, but its price tag of over 700€ also cooled me down. First my pocket said "Nope!" and then my common sense said "HELL NO!!". I also checked ZTE Nubia Z18, excellent hardware, beautiful design, but bad color selection except the most expensive "Starry night" version. If you like black phones, forget the statement about bad color selection. I examined this phone prior to purchase and figured out that it doesn't have a 3.5mm jack. That was a big NO!
So, the only other candidate with powerful hardware, "acceptable" dimensions, 3.5mm jack and good design was Meizu 16th. Pretty good phone with SD 845, dual-sim slot, Sony IMX 380 sensor, Samsung AMOLED display etc. The problem is that white version with global ROM is only available with 6GB / 64 GB, while black and blue-green are also available with 8 GB / 128 GB and some 50€ premium. You will hardly anywhere find such a powerful smartphone for under 350 € with included shipping costs.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 21, 2019)

tomorrow ... new phone too...

the S70 was good but some little flaw did not strike my liking ... luckily my carrier has a nice "satisfied customer" policy and offered me a "exchange versus equal or less value" 

so since 399chf is close enough to 359chf i get a new one with 128gb instead of 64gb a SD845 instead of the Helio P23 (godlike tradeoff) just got lucky they got that one in stock right when i contacted them.

less sturdy but i can do with ... plus in standard accessory it has a silicone hull ... 


well i guess i will be tinkering with the APK extractor and try to get the gamepad mode from the S70 to make the G1 work with the F1 (or i will rely on a 3rd party app, but not Octopus, that's a granted)


----------



## Komshija (Mar 22, 2019)

Pocophone is also a very good smartphone with excellent price tag. A little too big for my taste, and with some "Ching Dong Wang" display (not bad, but not in the same league as Samsung AMOLED or JDI IPS), but with excellent battery capacity and very good durability. It can survive heavy rain without any issues whatsoever.

My carrier (one of their female employees actually) offered me iSheep iPhone when I came just to exchange micro-SIM for nano-SIM, without even asking for a phone.  She started something like "we have excellent and very popular iPhones, if you are interested, and we can offer you the device for only --- with 24 month contract with this tariff option". I felt like , but politely said "no thanks".


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 22, 2019)

well end of day 1 with the F1 ... not bad at all ... but i have some little issues that are tied to Miui recent update (not the gaming issues as most user report) i.e.: the battery drain a bit too fast although unlike other users .... no overheating issues (35-45° was the min/max i saw  during normal and gaming usage ) hopefully they will correct the issue and hand out a hotfix. but for the price asked ... no complaint. edit: 2nd day : after a shutdown (willingly) and re-start ... no issues ... anymore, whole day on the phone and still 71% at 9:05pm (only 1 annoying point remain ... if i want the IR face unlick which is blazing fast, just as the fingerprint scanner, i have to set my location to "France" ... instead of Switzerland ... not a biggie tho )

that being said ... i might take the custom rom route ...
https://forum.xda-developers.com/poco-f1/how-to/xiaomi-poco-f1-unlock-bootloader-custom-t3839405
https://forum.xda-developers.com/poco-f1/development/carbonrom-poco-f1-t3906175

it's been a while that i got into modifying a device OS ... (since my Shield Tablet, i didn't got into it with the Nokia 8, the software was great being a almost pure stock android and the S70 was kinda awkward on that side ... which explain why i traded it for the Pocophone F1 )thanks to Xiaomi being quite open and sharing ...

well ... if someone can find me a handset with a SD845, 6gb RAM 128gb storage a polycarbonate/plastic build that look just as good as it is (the build quality and feel are astounding) an excellent IPS screen and uSD slot for 300$ that has no issues out of the box and i will jump shi... oh wait ... actually nope ... that would be too hard to find 

the bundled hull is a tad too flexy and not really a protection for anything except the back of the device ... so, i decided to use a voucher that i got from my fav etailer and get me a cookie ...





seems a tad sturdier and a bit more thick and enveloping, with the voucher : 0chf instead of 19chf, MAN! that's cheaper than the cheapest on AliExpress


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh well, a friend of mine who Working at I.T company sold me an Cpu for £60 with free GTX 780ti and Asus x99-a ll Motherboard. Happy days after 12hrs working.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 24, 2019)

Today's interesting thrift store find...








An old Lenovo ThinkCentre for $20. While at the store, I peeked inside out of curiosity, and found...




A 240GB Kingston UV400! Honestly, the only reason I bought the computer was because this drive was in it.




And it's a nice, fast, cool running SATA drive. Definitely worth $20.

As for the computer, it also has a Pentium E5200 (that I took some closeup pictures of), 4GB of Crucial PC2-6400, a 250GB Seagate hard drive, and a PCI-based Xyxel 802.11g NIC .

Haven't tested the computer yet because I discovered that the mounting hardware for the CPU cooler was damaged. The plastic shroud over the heatsink had snapped where it connected to the screws. The worrying thing is that the thrift store tested the computer with the loose cooler, so who knows if the CPU still works. Once I get a hold of an LGA775 cooler, I'll be able to test it.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 24, 2019)

Our thrift store got closed down sadly, left with crappy Goodwill and they totally crap in this area and way to expensive..


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 24, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Our thrift store got closed down sadly, left with crappy Goodwill and they totally crap in this area and way to expensive..


There are two Goodwill's in my area. Every other Saturday they have a sale where everything in the store is half off.

I found the ThinkCentre at a more independent store in my area. Most of the things I've posted about were found at Goodwill stores.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## biffzinker (Mar 26, 2019)

New card going in place of the RX 480.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 30, 2019)

Sony MDR-7506


----------



## NoJuan999 (Mar 30, 2019)

MSI GTX 1660 TI ARMOR 6G OC! (Replacing an EVGA GTX 1060 3 GB)


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 1, 2019)

New front-intake fan (preparing for summer....):


----------



## emissary42 (Apr 1, 2019)

My latest additions (sans DDR4):


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 1, 2019)

Maybe I'm crazy, but new smartphone. Samsung Galaxy Note9



Edit: Protective case for the back interfered with the photo. Bugger to get on or off so I left it on.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 2, 2019)

Arctic F12 with _PWM Sharing Technology!_  (the daisy-chain plug)

 

Just replaced the aging fans in my home server with three of them. Pretty good for the price. The value pack with 5 fans was under $30.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 2, 2019)

Well that was quick....  Just replaced the Pure Wings 2 1600rpm (too noisy imo) for this :






I'm impressed.... I have it connected to my 3 step fan controller of my case with the controller at medium speed, nearly inaudible at this speed with my other fans.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 2, 2019)

Bought MSI Seahawk GTX 1080 GPU as usual cheap.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 3, 2019)

Just two regular fans that were on sale 4.99$ canadian. Smoky clear black with blue led.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 3, 2019)

Getting an x79 deluxe motherboard and xeon e5-2640 v2 cpu later this evening....


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 4, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Getting an x79 deluxe motherboard and xeon e5-2640 v2 cpu later this evening....


Should be fun, I have the e5-2680 v2 in an X79


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Getting an x79 deluxe motherboard and xeon e5-2640 v2 cpu later this evening....



We need pictures!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 4, 2019)

phill said:


> We need pictures!!



I've got them, the board is disgusting he painted the heatsink (vrm,pch) into black and the Cpu backplate missing. But here:


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2019)

Used to have one of those boards, was very decent   A bit of a side step from a Rampage I believe?


----------



## Roddey (Apr 4, 2019)

Its taken a year and almost finished with the upgrade. Last step is waiting to make a decision on either Ryzen 3xxx or whatever Intel releases. Should know in a few months then I will build the PC and be finished for a long time(I hope). The case is a Enermax Sabaray White. My long time companion, a 2013 Intel system is being retired.
New stuff-
RME Adi-2 Dac
Massdrop/Thx 789 Headphone Amp
Adam Audio Monitors
Alienware 34" Monitor
Enermax Case
GTX-1080


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 4, 2019)

Got a new gaming laptop, nothing fancy...just to be able to have some fun when I'm away  599£ plus 50£ for another 8GB DDR4


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 5, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Its taken a year and almost finished with the upgrade. Last step is waiting to make a decision on either Ryzen 3xxx or whatever Intel releases. Should know in a few months then I will build the PC and be finished for a long time(I hope). The case is a Enermax Sabaray White. My long time companion, a 2013 Intel system is being retired.
> New stuff-
> RME Adi-2 Dac
> Massdrop/Thx 789 Headphone Amp
> ...


Man I hope it's not your bedroom!


----------



## Komshija (Apr 5, 2019)

I bought Meizu 16th, elegant and powerful smartphone for 335 € total. Brand new, unopened, unused, unlocked, dual-SIM and global ROM. It's a 6GB / 64 GB model, because global white versions are only available with this configuration. Phone is very well built, cameras are excellent, dimensions are OK (although I would like under 145 mm length and under 70 mm width) and weight is only 152g which makes it one of the lightest on the market. Screen is really amazing, 6.0" Samsung AMOLED FHD+ with 402 dpi and smartphone has built-in fingerprint sensor behind the screen. Speakers are really loud and sound quality is the best I've heard so far on smartphones. The phone is made out of glass and metal, so there are literally no plastic surfaces on the exterior.

Downsides - well, it has a few, but none of them are crucial. First, it has Gorilla glass 5 (like 90% high-end phones on the market), which is quite weak and offers low resistance against scratches. Yep, really. Old Gorilla glass 2 & 3 were tougher. So, a screen protector and a case are a must have. Second, it has 3010 mAh battery, but if you are a rational user who isn't spending 24/7 on a smartphone with GPS on, 100% brightness and such, it can easily last for 3+ days without charging. My previous phone had under 2600 mAh battery and on average it lasted 4 days without charging. Third, FlyMe OS, which is Meizu's "modification" of stock Android needs a few minor stability improvements in a few areas, but I've seen such or even worse bugs on Xiaomi, Oppo, Lenovo and Samsung as well.

Besides that, the phone seems really amazing and I absolutely recommend it.


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2019)

Looks like a decent phone for not much money   Very nice find


----------



## Komshija (Apr 5, 2019)

phill said:


> Looks like a decent phone for not much money   Very nice find


They are still available on meizuworld, gearbest, aliexpress, ebay, amazon, oppomart and probably a few more. Prices can vary - greatly. You just have to be careful to buy a global version and clearly mention that to the seller. There are 8GB / 128 GB global versions, but only in black and blue-green color and some 50 € more. These aren't any faster, except that they offer more storage since there is no slot for a micro SD card. For me, 64 GB is more than enough, since I don't use smartphone as a replacement for PC or a laptop nor as a primary camera when I want to shot something interesting or important.


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2019)

I see (as an example) that the newer Samsung S10's there's two versions, one for the US (Snapdragon) and the rest of the world has another model which is slower..  Not really so fair me thinks....  still, my phone contract is coming up soon, I'm not sure what I'd like to go to next..  64Gb with the OS, a few add on programs and such and then you can be at 40Gb free...  Since everything is going nuts with mega pixels, a few 8k videos and such like it soon will be eaten..  Camera would be very important to me, carrying around a DSLR everywhere isn't an option when something that's a bit bigger than a credit card in length, that can fit in your pocket..  Much easier 

Be nice to hear how you get on with the phone in like 6 months time, just to find out if it's gone well or not.....


----------



## Roddey (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ordered another Fenvi FV102 M.2 wireless NIC adapter for my i3 4130 system (I'll get around to posting about that computer eventually) for $14.






I originally ordered one all the way back in October 2017 to add WiFi to my main PC. That original adapter (I currently have an Intel AC 7265 module in it) is still going strong in my main rig, so I decided to get another one.




I put the module I originally had when I got the first adapter (an Intel AC 3160 pulled from a dead laptop) in this new one. Installed it in the system and it worked right away.

Haven't had any problems with the original adapter over the last year and a half, so if you have any M.2 wireless NICs sitting around doing nothing, and you need wireless on your rig, I'd definitely recommend it. They also have one that supports mini PCIe.


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 6, 2019)

EVGA RTX 2080 XC Gaming 8GB


----------



## Komshija (Apr 6, 2019)

phill said:


> I see (as an example) that the newer Samsung S10's there's two versions, one for the US (Snapdragon) and the rest of the world has another model which is slower..  Not really so fair me thinks....  still, my phone contract is coming up soon, I'm not sure what I'd like to go to next..  64Gb with the OS, a few add on programs and such and then you can be at 40Gb free...  Since everything is going nuts with mega pixels, a few 8k videos and such like it soon will be eaten..  Camera would be very important to me, carrying around a DSLR everywhere isn't an option when something that's a bit bigger than a credit card in length, that can fit in your pocket..  Much easier
> 
> Be nice to hear how you get on with the phone in like 6 months time, just to find out if it's gone well or not.....


 So far Samsung's Exynmos CPU was (and still is) a lot faster than comparable Snapdragon in single core and a little faster or about the same in multi-core benchmarks.
Snapdragon's Adreno graphics are more powerful than ARM's Mali. That doesn't mean than ARM Mali within Samsung Exyons SOC is weak, but Adreno is the most powerful GPU for smartphones and it held that position for a while. Hence US version pulls better scores.

Considering cameras, Meizu 16th with Sony IMX 380 (rear) and IMX 376 (front) sensors packs a hefty punch. I would honestly give them 8/10. Its cameras are better than, for example Xiaomi Mi8's, and are in the same range with iPhone 8 and Galaxy S8. In the low light it makes far better pictures than overwhelming smartphones on the market. So, there are a few better, but there are also a lot, lot more smartphones with worse cameras  - even the phones that cost more than twice as much.
Im my opinion, Huawei Mate 20 / Mate 20 Pro / Mate 20X and P30 / P30 Pro have the best cameras on the market. They are also almost 2,5 times the pricetag of Meizu 16th.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 7, 2019)

Coming soon...





'
I especially like how Amazon gave me the option for "one day shipping", and after selecting it, it says it'll arrive in three days. I guess one equals three now...


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 7, 2019)

Russ64 said:


> EVGA RTX 2080 XC Gaming 8GB


I'm definitely a bit jealous.
I wish I could justify the cost of a beast of a GPU like yours, I recently upgraded from a GTX 1060 to a GTX 1660 Ti.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 7, 2019)

just bought avexir SSD E100 120 Gb and i found i7-3520M for a good price so why not 
not a huge leap but from i5-3230M it looks pretty good


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 7, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Ordered another Fenvi FV102 M.2 wireless NIC adapter for my i3 4130 system (I'll get around to posting about that computer eventually) for $14.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't know it even existed. Sweet I will do it in my rig!


----------



## Bones (Apr 7, 2019)

Aftermath of my new daily. 
Letting them do some folding to break them in and check them out overall - Doing fine as of this post.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 7, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Didn't know it even existed. Sweet I will do it in my rig!



I was in the same situation a couple of years ago when I wanted to use Intel Wireless Display but boards with wifi was mostly ITX and I was using ATX and buying a Intel WiFi card and adapter for PCI-E was expensive so I ended up purchasing this kit from Gigabyte: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GC-WB867D-I-rev-20#ov 






I still have it around even I do not use it anymore since I got onboard. The new rev 4.0 is using M.2. so it can be easily changed.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 8, 2019)

It's not really tech by it's related because it's designed for taking tech products apart, repair and put together.

A online shop was having a sale and I could save about $15/€13,40/£11,51 and it's my first iFixit toolkit ever


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 8, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> It's not really tech by it's related because it's designed for taking tech products apart, repair and put together.
> 
> A online shop was having a sale and I could save about $15/€13,40/£11,51 and it's my first iFixit toolkit ever
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA well ... i will be ordering the exact same kit by the end of the week xD  what was your price including the discount?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 8, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA well ... i will be ordering the exact same kit by the end of the week xD  what was your price including the discount?



$61,40/€54,66/£46,97 including shipping to me


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 8, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> $61,40/€54,66/£46,97 including shipping to me


well for me it's 79chf/70.20€/79.06$/60.63£ (no discount pure retail price and shipping include )

but i kinda really need it for a job for a colleague

i ordered a screen+digitizer for a Nokia 3 (12$ ~ ) that came with a toolkit (bleh, the screwdriver, the "guitar" pick and the prying tool are not too bad but the suction cup ... sucks... literally, but it also include the adhesive needed to re assemble the phone ) no oleophobic coating (but with a rigid type "Panzerglass" bundled with )

first thing i noticed was the screen didn't had the "Nokia" branding top right ... and after peeling the protecting film i noticed in fact the seller did put a black tape above the logo (probably for custom

still need a heatgun tho ... will order one alongside the iFixit toolkit.


and since ... well ...

a little thinner and less covering shell for my Pocophone F1 (still going 1mm above the phone screen and 2mm for the camera, so it still protect a bit) for when i have small pockets  roughly 2$


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 9, 2019)

After waiting three days for one day shipping, my new LG WH16NS40 Blu-ray drive arrived... in a small yellow envelope with very little padding. I was really worried about it when I saw the packaging. A bubble wrap lined paper envelope didn't seem like it would be adequate for a trip from Texas to Arizona.




No dents or scuffs on the drive, that's a good sign...




Stuck it in my computer, and it works! Unfortunately it has firmware version 1.03, so no UHD Blu-rays for me. Might try rolling back the firmware, but I probably won't worry about it. The good news is that it seems to have survived shipping and it works.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 9, 2019)

@sam_86314 Good luck trying to flash a older firmware on your Blu-ray I read there was one guy on the optical blu-ray scene that could do this but he stopped last year or the year before that sadly I was in the same situation last year.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 9, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> @sam_86314 Good luck trying to flash a older firmware on your Blu-ray I read there was one guy on the optical blu-ray scene that could do this but he stopped last year or the year before that sadly I was in the same situation last year.


UPDATE: While looking around, I stumbled across this guide. Followed the instructions, and I successfully downgraded the drive to 1.02!




I believe the ROM is modified to allow downgrading, which I think is why the firmware date is weird.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 10, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> UPDATE: While looking around, I stumbled across this guide. Followed the instructions, and I successfully downgraded the drive to 1.02!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job on the photos above.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Apr 11, 2019)

An Easter gift (to myself of course) :
Rat pro x (3) 
Lynx 9 controllers (3)
All bought "new" and open box for just £185 posted, all 3 rats have the 8200 dpi sensor and there's one spare 8200 sensor and a 5000 sensor too! (others are just empty)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 12, 2019)

ready to fix it ... 


the heatgun is a bit on the low side ... but should work as needed.

the old one ... (a bit limited but did help a lot )


 and a little extra ... 


kinda useful ... and yeah i know ... there is a old MMCM in the mix and the 1gb on the left is just for show, too bad they didn't had one with 12 uSD slot instead of 4 SD 4 uSD


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 12, 2019)

Finally pulled the trigger on the platform upgrade. 
Got Ryzen 5 1600X, Gigabyte AORUS x470 Gaming Ultra, Xigmatek Scylla 240 AIO and a new Chieftec chassis. The rest is reused from my previous Skylake rig.
Managed to overclock my shitty Kingston HyperX set to 2666CL16 at an adequate 1.35V (it's the first gen of DDR4, from x99 times). GTX1060 is also running much cooler comparing to my previous ITX rig.
No bling, no LEDs. Even disabled backlight on the new motherboard. Just the way I like it.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 12, 2019)

GPU upgrades to both systems.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 13, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> ready to fix it ...
> View attachment 120870View attachment 120873
> 
> the heatgun is a bit on the low side ... but should work as needed.
> ...



Please send me the link to the SD card wallet in private please.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 13, 2019)

just bought these


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 13, 2019)

I bought this aio pc for £20 just missing HDD and one key on keyboard with box. Seller said touchscreen not working yes it does not work I just disabled it and very useful for daily driver no need touch on the screen.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 18, 2019)

Will be using this as second front-intake fan:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 18, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> After waiting three days for one day shipping, my new LG WH16NS40 Blu-ray drive arrived... in a small yellow envelope with very little padding. I was really worried about it when I saw the packaging. A bubble wrap lined paper envelope didn't seem like it would be adequate for a trip from Texas to Arizona.
> No dents or scuffs on the drive, that's a good sign...
> Stuck it in my computer, and it works! Unfortunately it has firmware version 1.03, so no UHD Blu-rays for me. Might try rolling back the firmware, but I probably won't worry about it. The good news is that it seems to have survived shipping and it works.



I hate people that ship heavy things in padded envelopes, they must be utter morons. I had an external SCSI drive (some odd standard optical drive, not CD or DVD) shipped to me in a padded envelope back in the days. Ebay purchase, was only £10 or something, but it never worked...


----------



## racer243l (Apr 18, 2019)

LG 34GK950F-B as a replacement for a 144Hz 1440p monitor. I really like it so far


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 18, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Will be using this as second front-intake fan:
> 
> View attachment 121288


pay premium doesn't look premium clearly isn't premium ... ah! why people still bother with Noctua and their brown-beige theme when there is a lot of other brand that do just as good if not better for cheaper ... (still liking the buy ... they are good ... they just aren't the best anymore and their price don't reflect it )


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 18, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> pay premium doesn't look premium clearly isn't premium ... ah! why people still bother with Noctua and their brown-beige theme when there is a lot of other brand that do just as good if not better for cheaper ... (still liking the buy ... they are good ... they just aren't the best anymore and their price don't reflect it )



Have to laugh abit when I see plastic that's called 'liquid-crystal polymer compound'


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 18, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Have to laugh abit when I see plastic that's called 'liquid-crystal polymer compound'


ah yes the famous "Sterrox" clearly the "innovation of the years" for fans that place them leagues above the rest ... for sure ...


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2019)

Upgrade from DIR-825 (B1) : LINK.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 19, 2019)

.....This CPU cooler  and fan kept popping up on newegg flash. Never used the brands before and the price was real good so so I thought I would give them a try.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 19, 2019)

I got myself a little vintage stuff and other new ones.

Samsung GX series TV for gaming. Perfect when I will put back my original NES.

Headsets from left to right
- Realistic Nova 30 (Adjustable volume knob on each side)
- Longines Symphonette LSH-650
- Sony Professional serie MDR-7506

3.5" to 2.5" hdd adapters that can have 2 X 2.5" on it.
CPU fan for my 775 Q9400 setup.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 19, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> I got myself a little vintage stuff and other new ones.
> 
> Samsung GX series TV for gaming. Perfect when I will put back my original NES.
> 
> ...


If only modern TVs had a sound system like that one...


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 19, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> If only modern TVs had a sound system like that one...



yeah and I have the option to disable the subwoofer on top and many image and audio control extra. No need remote I can access all within the menu in front.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 19, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Upgrade from DIR-825 (B1) : LINK.



Good choice, had mine for a few years by now and it's been rock solid. Best router I've ever owned and I used to work for a router manufacturer (who is no more).


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 19, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Good choice, had mine for a few years by now and it's been rock solid. Best router I've ever owned and I used to work for a router manufacturer (who is no more).


I wanted a stable router with great Wi-Fi range, after a good read about it I decided to go for it. 
Other option was RT-AC86U, however that was +15% on top of Netgear price.

I reconed, I can "get by" with R7800 

Did you used stock firmware or the one updated by Voxel ?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 19, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> I wanted a stable router with great Wi-Fi range, after a good read about it I decided to go for it.
> Other option was RT-AC86U, however that was +15% on top of Netgear price.
> 
> I reconed, I can "get by" with R7800
> ...



So far I've stuck with the stock firmware. They've been ok with pushing out updates, but no real feature improvements. UI looks a bit dated, but that's par for course with most routers. I guess spending a month or two doing a nice looking UI is too hard work for the router companies...
On the plus side, never had to reboot it because it stopped working (unlike the TP-Link range extenders I have, long story) and I've not had any issues apart from a weird easy on an earlier firmware where the router would block certain sites for no reason. The VPN server works quite well, but it's not that fast, nor does it support multiple users, which is a shame.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 19, 2019)

I bought these Skull Candy headphones in Gatwick Airport last month for the long 13 hour flight back to Buenos Aires and they proved to be an excellent buy. So much more comfortable than those tiny earphones they give you, not to mention the sound quality.
In fact, I sometimes use these on Bluetooth to watch TV late at night when my other half has gone to bed, so as not to disturb her. I was never really a headphone person before, but now that I also have some decent wired phones for the PC, she doesn't hear a thing now.
Also, with the plane half empty, I could recline on all three seats - a luxury. (Norwegian Airlines, Dreamliner 787)


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 19, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Samsung GX series TV for gaming.


Weird thing lol, never seen one before in my country.

@GreiverBlade https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...gta-v-with-new-cpu-cooler.254177/post-4033575


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 19, 2019)

@TheLostSwede





"Test" is the new one, same spot (longest distance possible where I live).
Both networks are mine, this is simple 1:1 comparison 
I really enjoy this "ac" wireless standard 
FInally I'm able to max. out my internet speed on Wi-Fi.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 20, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @TheLostSwede
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a really weak signal though, I'm surprised you can even connect to the internet with that low signal. Normally you need around -75-77dBm to get a solid connection. 
802.11ac is better than the previous standards, but 802.11ax should bring some interesting improvements on the 2.4GHz bands, but only if the client devices are also 802.11ax, which is likely to take quite some time...


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 20, 2019)

@TheLostSwede Yeah, old stuff was disconnecting and speed was barely good enough for anything.
However, that screenshot was made with both of them occupying the same channels.

Here's result from now (after old router was turned off, and few things were tweaked - same spot) :





dBm values :




I even took a crack at 160MHz channels on 5GHz, but my S10 couldn't find the network at that point :/
"DOM" is the standard 2,4GHz "n", from R7800.
Signal has to go through few furniture pieces, a foot thick wall (at bad angle) + another 5" wall with wooden doors, and then travel 7-8 feet further into room itself to get where I measure.
At least all walls are made from red bricks, so no metal inside to make it even harder for Wi-Fi signal


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 20, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @TheLostSwede Yeah, old stuff was disconnecting and speed was barely good enough for anything.
> However, that screenshot was made with both of them occupying the same channels.
> 
> Here's result from now (after old router was turned off, and few things were tweaked - same spot) :
> ...



Yeah, that's much better, that should give you a solid connection all the time at least. The 160MHz option is mostly useless, unless you are going to bridge two R7800's or something like that. I had similar issues to you when enabling it, as some devices connected, but others didn't. I live in a three story house, with the router in the middle floor, but it's still not quite strong enough to cover the whole house, despite there only being 2-3 rooms on each floor. It's all concrete and metal though, which really doesn't help... If I stand right above or below the router, it works, but not in the adjoining rooms, not even on 2.4GHz


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 20, 2019)

A cheap SSD for disk intensive games


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 20, 2019)

Will be buying an celsius s36, coolermaster gpu vertical kit and lian li 011 dynamic case for a cheap. will be uploading pictures later.


----------



## Roddey (Apr 21, 2019)

Inline Chair Wheel. 
I was hoping that I would not need to use a plastic mat for rolling since I have commercial low nap carpet. Still need the mat as its still not easy to roll. Not really an unexpected outcome, so I wil move a mat in the room and it will probably work great.


----------



## ASOT (Apr 21, 2019)

Dear Vega


----------



## Roddey (Apr 21, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Inline Chair Wheel.
> I was hoping that I would not need to use a plastic mat for rolling since I have commercial low nap carpet. Still need the mat as its still not easy to roll. Not really an unexpected outcome, so I wil move a mat in the room and it will probably work great.
> View attachment 121469


I was thinking that to test my theory of really needing a hard surface for the wheels to roll on by going outside on the sidewalk, sitting in my chair, then racing the cars that go by. Be right back.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 21, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Inline Chair Wheel.
> I was hoping that I would not need to use a plastic mat for rolling since I have commercial low nap carpet. Still need the mat as its still not easy to roll. Not really an unexpected outcome, so I wil move a mat in the room and it will probably work great.
> View attachment 121469


Are they the RBG version?


----------



## Roddey (Apr 22, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Are they the RBG version?


No but what a great idea!


----------



## Bones (Apr 23, 2019)

My new toy. 





The card is for size reference and even though the unit was on no heat was being used or the fan assembly of the card would have been melted.
Probrably need to let this thing "bake" it anyway since the card doesn't work.


----------



## F-Zero (Apr 23, 2019)

Gainward RTX 2080 Ti Phoenix GS & Corsair RM650x


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 23, 2019)

Bones said:


> My new toy.
> View attachment 121520
> 
> The card is for size reference and even though the unit was on no heat was being used or the fan assembly of the card would have been melted.
> Probrably need to let this thing "bake" it anyway since the card doesn't work.



I'm jealous, mine broke 1 week ago.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 23, 2019)

New 8GB RX580 MSI (Gaming X) Video Card!


----------



## Roddey (Apr 24, 2019)

*HUO JI E-Element Z-77 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard with removable blue switches.*
*



*


----------



## johnspack (Apr 24, 2019)

God I need to learn how to use my phone's camera...  got tired of my mouse and keyboard.  Ducky One 2 and Logitech G900.  My charge card is smoking....


----------



## Trekkie4 (Apr 26, 2019)

Those of you who are familiar with vinyl will shurely recognize (& respect) this legendary cartridge


----------



## Bones (Apr 26, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> I'm jealous, mine broke 1 week ago.



Sorry to hear your station broke, I do hope this one will last for a long time.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 26, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> New 8GB RX580 MSI (Gaming X) Video Card!
> View attachment 121534


I'm well chuffed with my 580. I've had it for about 18 months now and it plays everything I throw at it, although Shadow Of The Tomb Raider at maximum does struggle a bit.
If I can't go Ultra or Very High, the High setting suits me just fine.
Enjoy your new card


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 26, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm well chuffed with my 580. I've had it for about 18 months now and it plays everything I throw at it, although Shadow Of The Tomb Raider at maximum does struggle a bit.
> If I can't go Ultra or Very High, the High setting suits me just fine.
> Enjoy your new card



Thanks. I'm absolutely thrilled with the performance thus far. Getting 80-90 FPS with BF4 and well over 150 FPS with Modern Warfair 2 (yeah I know its an older game but still impressive IMO). I've yet to get into BIOS modding the 580 but it is something I'm interested in learning on. Love the fact the card has an OC from the factory, up to 1380Mhz boost clocks.


----------



## Splinterdog (Apr 26, 2019)

I don't think I'll be touching the BIOS, pussy that I am.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 28, 2019)

Went to a ton of yard sales today and found some interesting things...




...like this Sony VAIO VGN-A250 laptop for $10. It's in great shape, has a Pentium M 725, 512MB of memory, and an 80GB hard drive. Came with Windows XP Pro on it, I'm installing Lubuntu 18.04 to see how it runs. Also gonna see if I can stick another 512MB of memory in it.





Other things were an Actiontec powerline kit and a Netgear wireless bridge for $2 each, two little Android tablets for $5 each, and a neat little presentation keyboard-trackpad combo thing for $1.





Also found a bag full of DDR2 SODIMMs for $5 I believe. Most of them are 1GB, but I found a 2GB one.

This was by far my most productive yard sale run ever.


----------



## adulaamin (Apr 28, 2019)

I was gonna wait for Ryzen 2 but I found someone selling a brand new 8086K for $350-ish. No more waiting for me.


----------



## witkazy (Apr 28, 2019)

Got it for free and was sceptic at first but actually it is quite decent "kitchen" sound system


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 29, 2019)

Just bought this today at thrift store for 6.00$ canadian.

Stereo amplifier Yamaha A-07 circa 1984
4 channels @ 30 watts per channel on 8 ohms but will probably plug car speakers 6x9 @ 4 ohms.
No tuner inside just a pure and simple amp with many back RCA inputs that I could plug MP3 player, computer, dvd and tv.


----------



## advanced3 (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Just bought this today at thrift store for 6.00$ canadian.
> 
> Stereo amplifier Yamaha A-07 circa 1984
> 4 channels @ 30 watts per channel on 8 ohms but will probably plug car speakers 6x9 @ 4 ohms.
> ...



It would probably sound a lot better than today's HiFi stuff too after any sort of recapping if it needs it. 

Don't get me wrong. Today's digital recordings sound great but 80s analogue is so much more wholesome


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 29, 2019)

witkazy said:


> Got it for free and was sceptic at first but actually it is quite decent "kitchen" sound system
> View attachment 121897


My mom got one as a Christmas present. She's been happy with the sound quality from her iPhone 10 through bluetooth.


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 29, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> It would probably sound a lot better than today's HiFi stuff too after any sort of recapping if it needs it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. Today's digital recordings sound great but 80s analogue is so much more wholesome


I have many amps that need caring but too old or odd to find manuals so I got this one to replace the ugly project im using of car amp , power supply and speakers


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 29, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> I have many amps that need caring but too old or odd to find manuals so I got this one to replace the ugly project im using of car amp , power supply and speakers



Its got no sub though?


----------



## E-Bear (Apr 29, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Its got no sub though?



No need sub connections I have 4 channels and it will be connected to 6X9 2 ways so it sound bass enough.


----------



## Roddey (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## ensabrenoir (Apr 29, 2019)

Roddey said:


> View attachment 122012


Love how affordable these things have become....will be going to a 1tb nvme m.2 soon myself.


----------



## Roddey (Apr 29, 2019)

ensabrenoir said:


> Love how affordable these things have become....will be going to a 1tb nvme m.2 soon myself.


Yes newegg had them for about 135 USD.


----------



## theonek (Apr 30, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Yes newegg had them for about 135 USD.


Lots of bad reviews for these HP drives, and guess, they even aren't an HP at all, just carrying a branding. Better go with Samsung, WD or any other popular brand.....


----------



## Roddey (Apr 30, 2019)

theonek said:


> Lots of bad reviews for these HP drives, and guess, they even aren't an HP at all, just carrying a branding. Better go with Samsung, WD or any other popular brand.....


Ya I know. Secondary drive for this, used for games mainly. No more mechanical drives in the new build. There is a firmware patch for it that is supposed to take care of the heat issue. If it fails, then I can do without while waiting for a warranty repair. I have had plenty of mechanical drives fail.  Bit I admit, that one WD black just keeps going and going.
I was looking for cheap.



theonek said:


> Lots of bad reviews for these HP drives, and guess, they even aren't an HP at all, just carrying a branding. Better go with Samsung, WD or any other popular brand.....


Oops I just read some reviews about using it as a secondary drive. I really need to think this through. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 30, 2019)

CPU : G3258 (with BOX cooler).
Total price for CPU + MB (w/shipping) = ~100$ (USD)


----------



## P4-630 (May 2, 2019)

Replaced my 2.5" 750GB Hitachi 7200rpm spinner with this:

I only use SSD's now in my rig.


----------



## E-Bear (May 3, 2019)

I like it simple and old style so I got these brand new for 6$ canadian total. Acer KU-0355 and this HP Momkuo with plastic still on it. Keyboard is surprisingly quiet.


----------



## Roddey (May 4, 2019)




----------



## racer243l (May 4, 2019)

Got myself a nice 4K HDR10 OLED TV upgrade for my home cinema in the form of a Sony KD-55 AF9
Man this thing beats every display I´ve seen so far


----------



## witkazy (May 4, 2019)

Finally bought replacement for my multi tool that died on me during production of my last mod.Yay.


----------



## ensabrenoir (May 5, 2019)

....been on let go again.  K65  cherry red for $25. Traded a bequiet pure rock slim  CPU cooler for a fractal design nano s


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 5, 2019)

2 new Crucial MX500 500 GB SSD's.
I put one in a Guantlet 2 external case.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 5, 2019)

Found this cute little Dell E156FP at Goodwill for around $7 since it was half price day.




I have it connected to the computer that controls my 3D printer. It is 15" diagonally and has a resolution of 1024 by 768. Nothing spectacular, but it fits perfectly on the table next to my printer.

Goodwill, in their infinite wisdom, put the price sticker on the panel rather than on the monitor back or on the stand (a few other monitors were like that). Fortunately it didn't damage anything, but I'll probably be cleaning sticker residue off the screen for a while.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 5, 2019)

Picked up some new "old" in-ears for cheap-ish, at least for what they are.
Thought my previous XBA-2's were good, but these are way better, although not quite as comfortable to wear.


----------



## E-Bear (May 5, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Found this cute little Dell E156FP at Goodwill for around $7 since it was half price day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isopropyl alcohol (rubbing alcohol) does the job without being strong enough to damage the outer screen.


----------



## btarunr (May 7, 2019)

Bought my first sound card in over 5 years (last one was a Creative SB Recon3D PCIe):

The ASUS Xonar AE.








This is a really wacky card from a technical standpoint. An ASMedia USB controller takes in PCIe and puts out USB 2.0, which connects to a C-Media USB to I2S audio processor (same one found in Essence One external sound cards), which then is wired to two DACs (ESS and Cirrus Logic) and one ADC. ASUS launched this card in 2017, and it's selling rather cheap (like $70). Many audio forums have good subjective read on this card. I'll install this on my bedroom PC, and pair with an ATH-40X.

Unlike other ASUS PCIe sound cards, this one doesn't need an additional power connector (I stayed off ASUS cards for this reason). On the downside, this card lacks a front-panel header. There's a separate headphones out with 150-ohm impedance. Luckily my headphones come with a 3-meter cord.

Follow up to previous post, install time!

First impressions: build quality of the card is solid. These are some really impressive component choices ASUS made, with ESS, Cirrus Logic, and Ti Burr-brown. That NAND flash chip you see next to the C-Media audio processor is a USB flash-drive that stores the processor's firmware and serves as a slow RAM. Behind, there's a legit heavy metal backplate. Whether it offers any real EMI shielding or not, it definitely looks better than a bare PCB that's a bitch to clean with all its sharp solder work.















Also quick look at my bedroom rig. Has an i5-9400F, GTX 970, 16 GB DDR4-3000 ADATA memory (capped at 2667), Crucial MX500 500GB, and ASRock B365M Pro4.

Audio quality subjective opinion:

Despite using familiar components, this card has a unique sound-signature that's different from Creative cards. It's a definite step up from ALC1220-based onboard solutions (which I've heard at length on my main rig's MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon motherboard). Mated with my Audio Technica ATH-M40X, I could hear definitely superior and "earthy" bass, diamond-clear mid-range, and needle-sharp/silky highs. Although packaged as a "gaming sound card," this is a formidable music card.

I would place this card definitely above Creative SB Recon3D PCIe, above X-Fi Xtreme Gamer/Music, but below my Auzentech X-Meridean PCI. A worthy replacement to the X-Meridean eludes me forever.

To discrete sound-card cynics happy with their ALC1220 motherboards, I'd only recommend that if you have an expensive pair of headphones (priced north of $100), then you should really check out something like the Xonar AE.


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2019)

Well, upgraded my HTPC's graphics card again. 













P4-630 said:


> Replaced my 2.5" 750GB Hitachi 7200rpm spinner with this:
> 
> I only use SSD's now in my rig.
> 
> View attachment 122165


Paid 339eur for a similar one over an year ago, and sold it for 150eur in August. The dude who bought it haven't still installed it.


----------



## btarunr (May 7, 2019)

Omg, Sonic Studio has a hidden impedance setting. With the right impedance, this card sounds sooo much better.


----------



## EarthDog (May 7, 2019)

No auto sense or does it not have enough sense to set it properly?


----------



## btarunr (May 7, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> No auto sense or does it not have enough sense to set it properly?



No auto-sense, I think.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 7, 2019)

Picked up an ancient (but barely used and still in the original box) 160GB SLC Fusion-IO IODrive (35$) to stick into an old empty Atto Thunderlink unit I picked up earlier this year. It has had barely 4GB of data written to it, out of its rather comical endurance rating of ~75PBW (Needless to say I won't ever get anywhere close to that even if I keep it for the rest of my lifetime).

Makes for quick Thunderbolt-based storage drive this way (getting ~350MB/s writes and ~780MB/s reads for 8KB chunks and larger), but I honestly bought it because it is a cool piece of history. These things were sold for thousands of dollars back in the day. It still enjoys active driver support even today, which is pretty cool to see.


----------



## phill (May 7, 2019)

I thought this might give a few laughs so I thought I'd share my latest, I can't say purchase as I've not paid for any of the kit, but acquisition then maybe??





With a few left out, my small server rack 





As I'm sure a few people know, I do a little bit of WCG and FAH, so this might be a very welcome addition to my crunching power   With a few things to sort out and work out first, I'd like to be able to get these few up and running 
For overkill, I hope I'm on track


----------



## phanbuey (May 9, 2019)

Just stuffed a x299 gaming rig into a Jonsbo U4

crappy pics but kind of excited it turned out as planned.  Temps are surprisingly better than my s340 elite.


----------



## Kissamies (May 9, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Just stuffed a x299 gaming rig into a Jonsbo U4
> 
> crappy pics but kind of excited it turned out as planned.  Temps are surprisingly better than my s340 elite.


This looks hella cool! F#¤k those hard tube dudes, we cool the world with old school tubes ^^

e: Eisbaer?


----------



## phanbuey (May 9, 2019)

yes! super quiet, eisbear with a HW labs Black Ice GTX120 + a noctua fan CRUSHES my old Corsair H105 240mm AIO temps... (it is on an intake with a better fan and more airflow)..

But oh my, what a pain in the butt to fill that thing.

I might throw some black anti kink coils on it just to complete the old school 2007 voodoo pc look.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 10, 2019)

Another 5960x and rampage v Extreme coming next week with enermax cooler. Bought them cheap. Lol


----------



## phill (May 10, 2019)

You find the damnest of things   Very nice!!


----------



## HUSKIE (May 10, 2019)

phill said:


> You find the damnest of things  Very nice!!



£195 posted to my door. hopefully will turn up on tuesday.

the seller got an i9 9960x.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 12, 2019)

There is no cure for this kind of hobby... Bloody hell..
Bought the whole pc except drives. Drove almost 7hrs ish From Sheffield to Essex vise versa. Arrived at 3:30am.. so I leave it in here for now need to sleep got work at 6am. Will be updating once this thing up and running...


----------



## Hockster (May 12, 2019)

Just bought a new GPU for a buddies system. Scored an MSi RX570 8GB for $149 CDN. Comes with Division 2 and World War Z.

Should anyone in Canada wanna jump on it:





						MSI Radeon RX 570 ARMOR OC 8GB PCI-E w/ HDMI, Triple DP, DVI - PCI-E Video Cards - Memory Express Inc.
					






					www.memoryexpress.com


----------



## HUSKIE (May 12, 2019)

Oh dear please help me to sort this thing out. My mate moving house next week and this stuff ready for pick up Tonight for free. 

Fittings,GPU's , cases, coolers, etc etc


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 12, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Oh dear please help me to sort this thing out. My mate moving house next week and this stuff ready for pick up Tonight for free.


I'll take them all 
Nice score though, can't complain for free : )


----------



## HUSKIE (May 12, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'll take them all
> Nice score though, can't complain for free : )



There is 980 ti and two 980 gpu's


----------



## witkazy (May 12, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Oh dear please help me to sort this thing out. My mate moving house next week and this stuff ready for pick up Tonight for free.
> 
> Fittings,GPU's , cases, coolers, etc etc
> 
> View attachment 122838View attachment 122839View attachment 122840View attachment 122841View attachment 122842


You lucky dog ,ka-ching!


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> There is 980 ti and two 980 gpu's



How do you manage it ??! lol  £200 for the 5960X and Rampage??


----------



## HUSKIE (May 13, 2019)

phill said:


> How do you manage it ??! lol  £200 for the 5960X and Rampage??


Secret.. He upgraded to x299

There is 980 ti and two 980 gpu's


> My pleasure. Rather it go to you than anyone else. i appreciate all the deals you've given me.


----------



## phill (May 13, 2019)

I've got a X299 board but I'd like to put in a 7980XE CPU in it, but I've got nowhere near the £2000 it'll cost for the CPU 

Very impressive buys, I'll know where to come for some hardware if you like to send on the discounts you get


----------



## HUSKIE (May 14, 2019)

It keeps coming.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 14, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> It keeps coming.


Impressive, amazing how much cool stuff you get : P.


----------



## HUSKIE (May 14, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Impressive, amazing how much cool stuff you get : P.



£210 with 28'' 4k monitor


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (May 14, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> £210 with 28'' 4k monitor


I paid £250 for my 28" 4k TN monitor a few years ago, that's a insane price!


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 14, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> £210 with 28'' 4k monitor



It fell off the back of a lorry?


----------



## theonek (May 14, 2019)

thinking he has a pawn shop to buy so cheap these staffs....


----------



## phill (May 14, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> £210 with 28'' 4k monitor



I think I need to move areas...  I can never find deals like this!!  

Are you looking to sell anything and more so for my OCD, does any of it come boxed????


----------



## HUSKIE (May 14, 2019)

The haswell-e and bad boy turned up and up running fine.


----------



## phill (May 14, 2019)

@HUSKIE - Is any of this hardware in box at all that you buy?  Some of what you post up puts my jaw on the desk!!  Amazing stuff


----------



## HUSKIE (May 14, 2019)

Yeah have box as well. My shed almost full of pc boxes. Lol


----------



## phill (May 14, 2019)

Amazing mate   I wish I had some spare cash for some tempting offers to send you for some of the kit I see you buying!! 

My shed's full of everything but PC stuff, the loft however is getting rather full lol    I say about a bigger house for my daughters and wife to be but really I think I just need the bigger house for all the PCs and servers I've got here


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 15, 2019)

well cables ... because you never have enough ...

1st : someone decided that his foot was a good match for my pair of Sinox RCA cable i was using to wire a Logitech BT adapter ... to a Logitech Z333 result : ripped off RCA female on the Z333


solution : a 1m USB-C to USB Micro A (5$) to wire the computer to my Fiio Q1 MkII (that DAC sound better than my onboard soundcard or audio via HDMI/DP) and then a U-3.5mm jack, can't do full duplex but now i can use my Z333 when the computer is not on (or playing music/video/games) with my Google Home Mini or my Phone for local music or Spotify without having to unplug the 3.5mm from the Q1 to the Logi BT.


2nd 1m Baseus Yven series USB-A to Micro A + C adapter (braided ... sturdier than the other i bought before ... and cheaper, 10$~ in promo ) Quick Charge 3.0 works with it


3rd 2m Otterbox USB-A to Micro A for my Xbox one controller, not cheap but sturdy as hell (awesome build quality)



and then since my father needed a SD/uSD reader for his Canon EOS 1500D, i gave him the Kingston i had (USB 3.0 too) and got myself that Hama (a little less compact but works fine)


and a pack of USB-C Dust cover, funny enough even tho the Pocophone F1 has no IP rating ... it's quite resistant to water (saw some test pouring literally buckets and continuous stream on it ... without the phone failing once ) if you protect the USB-C connector (7.70$~ for 10)


edit: i forgot that one ... a Panzerglass ... Edge to Edge it says ... bollocks, 0.5mm on the side 2mm on the top and 0.1mm bottom is not edge to edge  but still a good protection


----------



## HUSKIE (May 15, 2019)

She's up running now.


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

Do the VRMs on the top of the motherboard get warm with the rad being rather close to it?  Looks a lovely setup   Have you overclocked it at all yet?


----------



## HUSKIE (May 16, 2019)

There's enough clearance between rad and vrm. Yeah 4.5ghz @ 1.2v.... thank you. Might be replaced the Cpu soon. I'm working with 6950x hopefully he agreed. Lol


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

Not too bad a CPU then   Is that one of the many systems you're looking to keep hold of??   6950X, am I right in thinking they are the 10 core version??...  Intel and their numbers I forget what is what half the time


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 16, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> She's up running now.
> 
> View attachment 123049View attachment 123050



Looks like your baby needs to get burped...


----------



## HUSKIE (May 16, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Looks like your baby needs to get burped...



We are rich people. Lol


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 16, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> We are rich people. Lol



So get your nanny to do it then...


----------



## HUSKIE (May 16, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> So get your nanny to do it then...



Jealous? Just IGNORE him. Continue watching end game.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 16, 2019)




----------



## EarthDog (May 16, 2019)

There is Vaseline on your potato lens.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 16, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> There is Vaseline on your potato lens.



no it's my old m8, which keeps complaining about the top cam been fecked or something.

But my PC is quiet now 

I think we need to club together to pay for a shrink for Huskie, to sort his cleptomania out  You can say no Huskie


----------



## phill (May 16, 2019)

tigger said:


> I think we need to club together to pay for a shrink for Huskie, to sort his cleptomania out  You can say no Huskie



I'm sure if he wanted to, he could pay for it himself 

I just sit and enjoy the hardware he posts


----------



## HUSKIE (May 16, 2019)

> I just sit and enjoy the hardware he posts



That's the last hardware bought that I posted in this section. LOL


----------



## phanbuey (May 16, 2019)

tigger said:


>



Gives me the idea of putting RGB in my pants.


----------



## Roddey (May 18, 2019)




----------



## theonek (May 18, 2019)

Roddey said:


> View attachment 123205


But will it work?


----------



## Roddey (May 18, 2019)

theonek said:


> But will it work?


Who knows?


theonek said:


> But will it work?


Well some of the new motherboards show support for 4000 mhz and Ryzen 2.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 21, 2019)

Got a new seasonic and a new 4K BD drive and a new server chassis to replace the old one that didn’t have a 5.25 bay. Now I can finish the digitization of my movie library.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 21, 2019)

Home for my Ryzen 3000 build. Evolv X


----------



## Jetster (May 23, 2019)

New Sound Bar    Samsung HW-MS650
sound bars have come so far


----------



## phanbuey (May 23, 2019)

Roddey said:


> Who knows?
> 
> Well some of the new motherboards show support for 4000 mhz and Ryzen 2.



according to rumors you can change the mesh strap so that should work.


----------



## Arctucas (May 23, 2019)

New parts:





Reusing 960EVO nvme drives, PSU, chassis, water cooling, optical drive, external nvme drive, keyboard/mouse, monitor (although I am planning on buying new monitor).


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 23, 2019)

Arctucas said:


> New parts:
> 
> View attachment 123566
> 
> Reusing 960EVO nvme drives, PSU, chassis, water cooling, optical drive, external nvme drive, keyboard/mouse, monitor (although I am planning on buying new monitor).




That is gonna be a hell of a gaming rig. I love the Z390 Dark.


----------



## phanbuey (May 25, 2019)

Finally got an ultrawide...

the gaming is awesome but the fact that i can dork around on TPU while waiting for queries to finish on a friday night is the icing on the cake.




oxrufiioxo said:


> Home for my Ryzen 3000 build. Evolv X
> 
> 
> View attachment 123370View attachment 123371View attachment 123372View attachment 123373View attachment 123374View attachment 123375



That is a sweeet case.

It's like what the an angry, industrial Mac Pro would look like if Apple still made real computers.


----------



## E-Bear (May 25, 2019)

A blast from the past. Original bill of Best Buy from 2009. Never used still original box with unopened driver cd and original tie to the wire. 5 $ canadian


----------



## sam_86314 (May 26, 2019)

Yet another thrift store find...




...an Acer Aspire XC-630. 
The thrift store had it priced for $10 and said it was for parts only. Judging by the like-new condition it was in, my guess was that they turned it on and it didn't boot into an OS. Since it didn't have thumb screws, they probably didn't look inside and just assumed it was broken.




Sure enough, the hard drive was missing. I threw an SSD in it, installed Windows (it had a Windows 8.1 Home license built into it), and it works perfectly.
It has a Celeron J1900 and 4GB of DDR3-1600. CPU performance seems to be a bit worse than a Core 2 Quad Q6600. Temps peak in the low 50s during Cinebench with that tiny cooler.

Not sure what I'll end up using it for, but I plan on setting up a Plex server soon. Maybe this low power system would be decent for that.


----------



## biffzinker (May 26, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Yet another thrift store find...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find even for $10, to bad the mobo is missing the PCIe x1 slot it could of had.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 28, 2019)

Next ill-advised tech purchase of mine...








...an 8TB WD EasyStore external hard drive. Got it from Best Buy for $130.
I got it for use with my Plex server that I finished setting up today. As my Blu-ray collection increases in size, my storage needs also increase. This drive should (hopefully) last a very long time.




I've read that the drive inside this enclosure is near identical to an 8TB WD Red, but for nearly $100 less. Maybe I'll get a better enclosure for the drive in the future.




I used one of my HP ProDesk 600G2 systems as the server. It's nice and compact, and has enough horsepower for real-time video transcoding.


----------



## E-Bear (May 30, 2019)

Bought at trift store 4 $ canadian brand new in box


----------



## sam_86314 (May 30, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Bought at trift store 4 $ canadian brand new in box


Nice find. Don't really find computer parts like this at my local thrift stores.
You should do some tests to see how it compares to the stock cooler you have.


----------



## Ahhzz (May 30, 2019)

Grabbed one of these at $107, then 3 days later they dropped $20, so returned it and reordered (Amazon won't price adjust any longer   ).


----------



## E-Bear (May 30, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Nice find. Don't really find computer parts like this at my local thrift stores.
> You should do some tests to see how it compares to the stock cooler you have.


My current setup is stock and not overclockable. For the use I'm doing anyway it never overheat on the stock cooler. Plus that small one has only 3 pins so I will use it probably to rebuilt a 775 setup. I have a G31 board laying around and an E8400 plus 2 sticks of ddr-800 for 4 gigs.


----------



## stuartb04 (May 30, 2019)

New corsair strafe silent..loving it so far.big improvement over my old logitech G15.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 31, 2019)

Sorry for making so many posts on this thread, but when I saw this at Goodwill, I couldn't pass it up...




...an external Blu-ray drive for $4! Best Buy sells an external 8x Blu-ray drive from LG for $80. I was a bit skeptical at first since there weren't any brand markings on it.




Sure enough, it is a Blu-ray drive, and it works!




Usually Goodwill only has old PATA CD and DVD drives with the occasional SATA one. Never thought I'd find a Blu-ray drive there.


----------



## E-Bear (May 31, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Sorry for making so many posts on this thread, but when I saw this at Goodwill, I couldn't pass it up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you !!


----------



## Jetster (May 31, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Sorry for making so many posts on this thread, but when I saw this at Goodwill, I couldn't pass it up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will burn DVD but only read BR. Still good find









						Sony Optiarc BC-5500S - DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM / BD-ROM drive - Serial ATA - internal Specs
					

Sony Optiarc BC-5500S - DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM / BD-ROM drive - Serial ATA - internal overview and full product specs on CNET.




					www.cnet.com


----------



## E-Bear (May 31, 2019)

Jetster said:


> It will burn DVD but only read BR. Still good find
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still hate him!


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 31, 2019)

^ LOL


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 31, 2019)

My SO always brings me the nicest toys to play with...
Fingers crossed it works with our Samsung sort of smart TV...
Ok as a keyboard, but not something I'd want to use as a daily driver...
Also, that's American keyboard layout, not English...


----------



## EarthDog (May 31, 2019)

English layout... hahahaaha nice one Corsair.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 1, 2019)

Its got this switch. Just goes to show the whole multi rail thing is just marketing

The fixed cables are the 24 pin, CPU 12v and two 6+2 PCIe cables. And I'm almost certain its a CWT
The story on the switch is they were having issues moving the first models in Germany as they are multi rail because "they haven't bought in to the single rail is better theory"
So now they have a choice


----------



## R00kie (Jun 1, 2019)

I have finally managed to afford it


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 3, 2019)

Too lazy to install yet.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 3, 2019)

But not too lazy to put in your sig!

Nice purchase!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 3, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> But not too lazy to put in your sig!
> 
> Nice purchase!


Well, I'll install it after this youtube video.


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 3, 2019)

Time for me to give more love to this lovely thread 

By the time i'm writting this, i could be the new owner of this Coolermaster CM STacker 830.



 





I have already purchased three of those Silverstone SST-FS304B RAID blackplanes, and if everything goes well, i will place all three in this case.



 



I'm dying to be there already


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 4, 2019)

oh well ... time to go truly wireless for once...

my previous wireless headset was ... kinda wired (but good) a _Sudio Vasa Blå_ (still so good that i pass it to my father  )


today i went shopping for monthly supply (food drink ... boring stuff) and at the local multimedia store there was an anniversary sale, lucky me it was the 2 last day and a select number of article were discounted (limited number, ) and 2 of those were left in the "bargain bin" while the other in stock (exactly the same) were still at full price of 129 chf

for 69chf:

Sudio Tolv ... awesome form factor, sound great, auto pairing 7hrs battery life in music/talk + 5 recharge in the carrying case, not AptX unlike the _Vasa Blå_  but still awesome.

also for my mother :


a Fiio M6 for 129 instead of 189 (with a free 128gb uSD) to use in the car and, well, anywhere else, she could use her phone but we came on the same conclusion as using a dedicated Hi-Res player:
1. sound better (plus can also be used as a wired/wireless DAC APtX/AptXHD LDAC/LDAC HD ESS Sabre DAC )
2. spare the phone battery for more other uses...
whitelisted app are exactly what we use : Spotify Deezer Bandcamp TuneIn and Tidal

well ... i guess i will take that one next week :

the one i was eyeing month back ... a Fiio X5 Mark III that i saw for 200 instead of the usual 399, i didn't take that one for mom ... because
1. it need tweaking (Fidelizer custom firmware)
2. more complicated than the M6 and less pocketable
the new M9 would be more desirable but, that one is 149 chf cheaper and since you can tinker with it ... it appeal me more ( full Android capability instead of limited mode with only whitelisted app )


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 4, 2019)

Boring I guess since I already have one but you know what they say once you go Titanium you never go back.... I will say I was sorta annoyed it came with worse velcro straps than the one I purchased last year but it also came with a 25$ steam gift card so i guess there is that. 







I did test it out on the new case.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 4, 2019)

Nice overkill rating )))


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 4, 2019)

ASOT said:


> Nice overkill rating )))




Yeah, I live in California every watt counts and a high end platinum isn't really much cheaper. I was pretty tempted by the Corsair AX 850 but wanted to be able to interchange cables if I ever buy some from cablemods.


----------



## ASOT (Jun 4, 2019)

Then perhaps u could manage to get 750w gold80+ and squeeze 100w less, i think


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 4, 2019)

ASOT said:


> Then perhaps u could manage to get 750w gold80+ and squeeze 100w less, i think


I appreciate your advice it is very sound. 

I actually was tempted to go with the 750W model of mine as that would have been more than enough but at the time that I purchased it would have only saved me 10$ not really worth it imo.
I also feel an 850w perfectly suits a high end build as you really want to be at 40-60% load for Ideal efficiency although on Titanium that is mitigated somewhat.

Gold was never an option although as I said Prime ultra Platinum was my secondary choice.


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 4, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these with Cherry MX Red switches. Seems the keycaps are ABS. But I could always change them later. Not much of a keyboard head, but I am so sick of this dirt-cheap wireless Logitech. It was time. "Just get something decent," I figured.

Just seemed like a safe bet... popular, nice-looking, not overly cheap quality, and very reasonably priced for a genuine Cherry TKL. I don't know... seems okay for $69. I've never really cared much about keyboards. Input peripherals are about the least interesting thing to me when it comes to PC's. I know that I like Reds for both typing and gaming - I don't type properly (as in I type by sight a lot) so all the increased sensitivity and lack of feedback seems to do is make me type a little faster and more effortlessly.

Did I do the goods? Last time I was shopping around, I couldn't really find a non-sketchy Cherry TKL for any less than $100, let alone one with build like this one seems to have. I've heard good and bad about Kingston in this arena. We shall see.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 4, 2019)

Just bought an Asus TUF X470-Plus Gaming mobo and 16GB of GSkill Trident 3200MHZ DDR4 and an AMD R7 2700 all because my old girl has finally passed away it was quick and painless and she didn't even know 

will post pics of the new hottie when she arrives


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 4, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> an AMD R7 2700



Too bad you couldn't wait for the R3000.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 4, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Too bad you couldn't wait for the R3000.




Yeah I know but the CPU was on special and the R3000 CPU's will be hellishly expensive here until sometime next year  but this will do me for a while just as the FX8320 did


----------



## phill (Jun 4, 2019)

blobster21 said:


> Time for me to give more love to this lovely thread
> 
> By the time i'm writting this, i could be the new owner of this Coolermaster CM STacker 830.
> 
> ...



I used to have one of those 830s...  I thought they weren't perhaps as good as the 810's that it replaced?? 

I have finally managed to treat myself to a few small bits and pieces....


















I can finally get my OCD in check with the RAM for my servers I've got matched up and I can hopefully get on and start wiping some SAS drives from work..  Bought some disk wiping software, seems to work really well so I'm not complaining there  
Trying to find those types of cables are a complete nightmare, it seems most of the cables now have the connections plus molex for power...  What the heck year are we in??!!......


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 5, 2019)

My mate sold it to me. Had no idea why he sold me so cheap. Lol


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2019)

And here she is


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

I hope you have a build log coming @Athlonite !! 



HUSKIE said:


> My mate sold it to me. Had no idea why he sold me so cheap. Lol



I take it it works it just came without a box??  Maybe that's why??


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 5, 2019)

blobster21 said:


> Time for me to give more love to this lovely thread
> 
> By the time i'm writting this, i could be the new owner of this Coolermaster CM STacker 830.
> 
> ...


Should make a nice garden shed... 



oxrufiioxo said:


> I did test it out on the new case.
> 
> View attachment 124255



I wish that was available where I live, but alas...


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 5, 2019)

phill said:


> I hope you have a build log coming @Athlonite !!
> 
> 
> 
> I take it it works it just came without a box??  Maybe that's why??



It's working fine he took the Cpu and put  new 9900k and he offered me if I want it to buy, I said yes. £. I bought msi z370 Motherboard today hopefully I will get it by Friday.... 

Yes with box too.


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm sure @HUSKIE you got it for a bargain basement price lol


----------



## Bones (Jun 5, 2019)

Phill, I know you gonna hate me.


----------



## phill (Jun 5, 2019)

She's a beaut mate   There was one on Ebay until recently..  It just came at the wrong time as I've no spare cash for hardware at the moment


----------



## Bones (Jun 5, 2019)

That's probrably it TBH.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2019)

Bones said:


> Phill, I know you gonna hate me.


and he will not be the only one .... 

GRATS!


----------



## robot zombie (Jun 6, 2019)

My HyperX Alloy FPS Pro showed up today. It's an absolute joy to type on... I had almost forgotten. I've never had one myself, but I dated a girl who had one for WoW. Meaning I almost never got to use it 

I know most people don't like Cherry reds for typing. I love how light they feel - they're very sensitive and once you realize you don't have to anywhere near bottom out the keys, speed goes way up and your hands feel like they're just floating over the keys.

Honestly, the responsiveness throws me off coming from a clunky membrane keyboard. When you don't have the feedback you sometimes want to stop and confirm the presses here and there. But even gliding gently over, just *barely* depressing the button, every press registers. It's great. I'm getting much better economy of motion not constantly bottoming out the keys. It feels like my hands barely move typing on reds. Typing is very effortless and relaxed. And still accurate.

I can see how that might bother people. Some people like the 'commit-and-register' technique, where you always press firmly and feel for that click to know that you've hit. It can throw you off when you don't have that, and when you push down like you usually do there's more sway in your movement, like you're not as in control of your fingers. It takes more energy and you miss more often without that pushback guiding you. Typing properly on it is like a zen thing. You have to relax and almost float over the keys. Less up and down, more lateral action. "Gliding" isn't just a metaphor. Accuracy is much better when you dial back the energy.

It's not just the action, the keycaps themselves actually feel really nice - they've got that smooth, grippy coating on them. It's got that nice, velvety feel that you just know isn't gonna last. But for now it's great! 

Not missing the numpad even a little. Sometimes impulse decisions are the right ones, hehe. The thick enameled steel is a super nice touch. No flex at all in this board, for sure! That thing is a good 3/32" thick. I like feeling that weight to it and it looks great with the satin finish and shiny, embossed logo. Should be easier to clean than plastic, too. That was a major factor in buying it. Membrane boards get so groady and making that right is a project that never fully pans-out. I like being able to quickly pop the keys off and really get in there.

From what I can tell, it's a pretty nice, solid, no-bs keyboard. Perfect. As long as the electronics inside are good, I'm happy. Can't help it, it was almost too inexpensive to be this nice. I don't know shit about mechanical keyboards, but I'm very impressed with the overall quality of it. I've probably posted more today just to be able to type on it some more.

After fondling it with my grubby hands, I went ahead and took some pictures of it. The real downside of vaping is getting juice on everything. I guess that's what a good microfiber's for.

I think it's a pretty slick lookin keyboard. It's all business - simple and tidy.



Spoiler: unnessesary amount of pictures


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 6, 2019)

phill said:


> I hope you have a build log coming @Athlonite !!



HUH damn it I knew there was something I forgot to do while putting it together again ahwell it's all shinny bright a RGB'd up the wazzoo (something i'll have to put a stop to looks down right fugly) and I need to make some new brackets for my HSF (ThermoLab Barram) so stock AMD shitter for now


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 6, 2019)

oh well that was faster than expected ... but for 200chf instead of 399chf ...

A Fiio X5 3rd Gen. (since the M11 got out and replaced it, they halved the price of the one in stock )

annnddd in thumbnail for scroll ability and readability respect    (joke)

dang, that packaging is on another level than the M6 and the Q1 Mark II (externally .... internally it's the same awesomeness )


one heck of a sturdy build (rim at last ..) aluminum and glass (screen protector already fitted front )

micro USB ... not an issue, and even tho it has a RK3188 SOC it handle qualcomm Quick Charge 3.0(or at last fast charging )

accessories : standard usb cable plus RCA adapter a silicone hull with plug on most connector aside the 3.5mm and a nice looking faux leather hull


time to charge and do some test run at stock to see if custom firmware is necessary


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> HUH damn it I knew there was something I forgot to do while putting it together again ahwell it's all shinny bright a RGB'd up the wazzoo (something i'll have to put a stop to looks down right fugly) and I need to make some new brackets for my HSF (ThermoLab Barram) so stock AMD shitter for now
> 
> View attachment 124376



I did find the stock coolers nasty and noisy under load..  There was no middle ground..  Plus it was a good few degrees higher than the D14 or Phanteks cooler that I have (the Phanteks seems to be better than the D14 but that's another story....)  

I did like the RGB around it as the board (Hero 6) and GPU (Asus Strix RX480) did make some nice colours


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 6, 2019)

Replacement for dead r5e Motherboard..


----------



## phill (Jun 6, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Replacement for dead r5e Motherboard..



Awesome!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 6, 2019)

Ehem..... Another cool stuff


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 7, 2019)

phill said:


> I did find the stock coolers nasty and noisy under load..  There was no middle ground..  Plus it was a good few degrees higher than the D14 or Phanteks cooler that I have (the Phanteks seems to be better than the D14 but that's another story....)
> 
> I did like the RGB around it as the board (Hero 6) and GPU (Asus Strix RX480) did make some nice colours



Actually the Stock Wraith Spire (RGB) is quite quiet


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Actually the Stock Wraith Spire (RGB) is quite quiet
> 
> View attachment 124415



I found it quiet when there was no load but as soon as I had the CPU (1700X) crunching away it was a right noise trying to get the temps to stay about the 60C mark..  Couldn't handle it so went back to the D14 and Phanteks   The systems are whisper quiet even under 100% load for days on end


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 7, 2019)

phill said:


> I found it quiet when there was no load but as soon as I had the CPU (1700X) crunching away it was a right noise trying to get the temps to stay about the 60C mark..  Couldn't handle it so went back to the D14 and Phanteks   The systems are whisper quiet even under 100% load for days on end



This also why I need to make up some new brackets for my Thermolab Baram as it's a 220W HSF and I don't think Thermolab do them so buying some is out of the question but the stock will do until I get around to it


----------



## phill (Jun 7, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> This also why I need to make up some new brackets for my Thermolab Baram as it's a 220W HSF and I don't think Thermolab do them so buying some is out of the question but the stock will do until I get around to it



I suppose I should get around and actually use the heatsink brackets etc to attach it all properly but I've not and they are just sat on the desk at the moment crunching away...  Well when the sun is out and it's not been raining all day lol


----------



## AsRock (Jun 10, 2019)

Not to sure how many be interested in this but here it is.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2019)

OOOOOoo nice scope


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

Nice setup in the back ground   Rotel I see??....


----------



## AsRock (Jun 10, 2019)

No, it's a Yamaha CX-830, maybe one day i will get one as it's been some time, it's just that i been so happy with the older Yamaha even more so at high volume.

I can totally see why you thought that due to the angle and Yamaha back then didn't really over do the name with big ol letters.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2019)

I thought it might have been a Rotel as I remember them having larger (pardon the term) knobs for the inputs etc  

I have a Yamaha DSP-E800 processor at home, it's been bloody brilliant even after nearly 20 years of owning it   I'd love to get something to replace my AV setup but new house first


----------



## Bones (Jun 10, 2019)

Speaking of processors I grabbed another FX chip new last week from the egg. I know, it's an old FX chip right? Got it because it was the one model I never had and decided to get it so I'd have them all, at least of the 8xxx Vishera series. 

Well imagine the suprise I had when I saw the date on it. Never would have believed it unless I had seen it for myself - And now I have.


----------



## SamirD (Jun 10, 2019)

And that's still newer than a lot of the lga775 systems I use and the Pentium 4 3ghz my dad is still using, haha.

Funny thing is that there are still a lot of FX based systems out there running, which is pretty cool imo.


----------



## Bones (Jun 10, 2019)

FX itself is newer than all 775 pieces period, 775 was out of production before FX came along. If you built a system since that's great but the parts themselves will be older, at least what makes a 775 what it is. 
I honestly thought after the introduction of Ryzen FX production has stopped or at the least slowed down which is the case but to still have these made when the Ryzen 2xxx chips were starting to come into production themselves, that's just..... 
Well maybe not so odd but you know production of those had to begin at sometime before the actual Ryzen 2xxx introduction to the market for building up their stock of those for release, probrably about when this one was made.


----------



## SamirD (Jun 11, 2019)

Nah, these were all I could afford, mainly old systems that had been junked or put in storage after a life as a server (as in my dad's system's case).

Yeah, stock and inventory can be an odd thing.  I still see things BNIB from the early 1990s and I'm like how in the world has that survived?  But inventory of those things was probably high back then.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 11, 2019)

Not quite a purchase of mine, but an early birthday present where I offered to split the cost...




...a Samsung Gear G2 to replace my first-gen Apple Watch (since I switched to Android).

I chose this watch over the Mobvoi Ticwatch E, which was cheaper and had Android Wear instead of Samsung's watch operating system. Hope I made a good decision here.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 12, 2019)

New peripherals although the mouse was the only one in need of replacing. The rubber pad on the left side of the HyperX Pulsefire FPS started peeling off getting glue residue on the plastic body.





Edit: This keyboard has more audio-able clicky-clack then I was expecting. It feels nice to type on though, just need to get use to it like a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Bones (Jun 13, 2019)

OK guys - Feel free to hate me some more!


----------



## theonek (Jun 13, 2019)

Bones said:


> OK guys - Feel free to hate me some more!
> View attachment 124910
> View attachment 124911
> View attachment 124912
> ...


hate you? for what? used in time to have a tons of old hardware like this... and all has gone for scrap though....


----------



## Bones (Jun 13, 2019)

Obviously you missed the joke - Those that know, know.


----------



## Roddey (Jun 13, 2019)

DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
Timing 14-14-14-31
Voltage 1.35V
Heaviest memory I have ever bought, about 1/2 pound or 240 grams.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

Look good even without the RGB.


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2019)

Bones said:


> OK guys - Feel free to hate me some more!
> View attachment 124910
> View attachment 124911
> View attachment 124912
> ...



You lucky man   Enjoy it!!


----------



## Roddey (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Look good even without the RGB.


Well since its kinda hard to avoid RGB anymore I decided to embrace the light.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 14, 2019)

And if you don't like it you can always just turn it off


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 14, 2019)

Bones said:


> OK guys - Feel free to hate me some more!


why? i have that one :


but only the board.... and i need to make it functional again ...










OK, I HATE YOU!  






Athlonite said:


> And if you don't like it you can always just turn it off


or put it on one single color you like!


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> why? i have that one :
> View attachment 124934
> 
> but only the board.... and i need to make it functional again ...
> ...



I'm lucky, I got two  lol


----------



## s3thra (Jun 14, 2019)

New mouse


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> And if you don't like it you can always just turn it off


Not so easy when you run Linux. I have  MSI x470 AC7 pretenting to be a disco in my test bench


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 14, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Not so easy when you run Linux. I have  MSI x470 AC7 pretenting to be a disco in my test bench



Oh Bugger yeah but even under Windows I can't get the RGB to all work together like it should I can get the mobo and ram on one colour but the damn wraith spire rgb doesn't show up in the Asus Aura app so disco it is for that which I find bloody annoying indeed


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 14, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Edit: This keyboard has more audio-able clicky-clack then I was expecting. It feels nice to type on though, just need to get use to it like a new pair of shoes.



That's the worst part of changing to a new keyboard...


----------



## DR4G00N (Jun 14, 2019)

Grabbed a Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC for $90 CAD, got a decent deal I think.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 14, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> Grabbed a Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC for $90 CAD, got a decent deal I think.
> 
> View attachment 124967


Sweet deal


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 14, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> Grabbed a Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X OC for $90 CAD, got a decent deal I think.
> 
> View attachment 124967


Nice steal!!


----------



## Bones (Jun 15, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> why? i have that one :
> View attachment 124934
> 
> but only the board.... and i need to make it functional again ...
> ...



Would you believe I snagged another just like that one today?
I did and will show it once it gets here. That one will probrably be setup for subzero, have a few chips I want to run that way and the board should be good for it.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 18, 2019)

I got a Scythe Fuma to replace my old oxidised d15s and also my current low profile id-cooling is-40 planning to move back to bigger cooler again. The low profile cooler is not cutting it. As much as I love small form factor it takes so much effort to tune it. Back to the cooler though I got this cooler at lower price overseas shipping is abit of a pain increasing the price.  Getting the cooler I am surprised by how much smaller this cooler is compared to a d15s, its almost like a mini cooler, I don't have a d15 to show you now. Even with single tower that  is 160mm cooler this is small vs that. It is fairly compact it fits exactly with my mini itx board. I love the low height of 149mm. Testing the cooler I am shocked by the performance it is better than my d15s while being smaller. I can run prime95 small fft on my Ryzen 1700 at overclock 3.8Ghz to max the heat out it is at 66C, my d15 is already touching 70C.  Tested in an open bench ambient is around 28C.  I both hate and like the shine of cooler. My top plate is full of fingerprints and scratches from wiping it down.  This would be my standard cooler now. Felt like selling of the d15s now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 18, 2019)

To go with that sexy new Be Quiet Dark Rock 4 Pro when it gets here


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 18, 2019)

I know its not really computer tech but still tech. 

I finally got a marine radar set for the sailboat from Amazon. 
Furuno 1815 8.4" Color Lcd 19" 4kw Radar W/ 10m Cable 
Now, any know how to install it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 19, 2019)

yotano211 said:


> Now, any know how to install it.


I've got some zip ties...
I've got a multitool.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 19, 2019)

Kinda tech? Took forever and got lost in the mail   Looks nice in my PC room


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 19, 2019)

blobster21 said:


> Time for me to give more love to this lovely thread
> 
> By the time i'm writting this, i could be the new owner of this Coolermaster CM STacker 830.
> 
> ...


I used to have one of those years ago. Great airflow and built like a tank.  Absolutely zero room for cable management, which caused me to ditch it finally.  Good find, tho! It makes me nostalgic.


----------



## Bones (Jun 19, 2019)

Got this SLI-DR in yesterday and testing showed it as a working board. 
Believe this one will be prepped for subzero use after I finish my current work on my Sabertooth 2.0 for the same purpose. If not I have others for that, just have to decide which one I'll be running. 
Took the chipset cooler apart without removing the base of it from the board and cleaned the cooler, fanblades and lubed the fan with 3N1 oil, whisper quiet with none of the expected noise some of these tend to have after a few years of being used. 
Although I didn't remove the cooler base itself temps for the chipset are good so no need to mess with that - Let it ride.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 19, 2019)

There's never a bad time to bring a pair of Noctua fans home.





Dead quiet, 6-year warranty.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 19, 2019)

edifier W830BT


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> To go with that sexy new Be Quiet Dark Rock 4 Pro when it gets here



Don't you mean that Dark Rock Slim CPU cooler?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Don't you mean that Dark Rock Slim CPU cooler?



Indeed





*::EDIT::

The loot from Be Quiet has just arrived *


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> To go with that sexy new Be Quiet Dark Rock 4 Pro when it gets here
> 
> View attachment 125258



A credit to Noctua, they do box things well!!  Is it me or does that box seem rather out of proportion with the size of a 3.5g tube??


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 19, 2019)

phill said:


> A credit to Noctua, they do box things well!!  Is it me or does that box seem rather out of proportion with the size of a 3.5g tube??



Yeah you could say that. but they include some alcohol wipes and some instructions are also printed on the inside of the pull out.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 19, 2019)

Went to Micro Center when I was near Cincinnati a week ago. Got me at the checkout. lol Picked up a couple of these.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 19, 2019)

Just received from postman.





Previous stuff bought from local computer shop that had been closed down.


----------



## theonek (Jun 19, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Just received from postman.
> 
> View attachment 125295
> 
> ...


 so much hardware parts for what purpose? Do you assemble all of them into pc's and selling them or just for personal usage all of this I wonder? Or just you are collecting rare parts?


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 19, 2019)

theonek said:


> so much hardware parts for what purpose? Do you assemble all of them into pc's and selling them or just for personal usage all of this I wonder? Or just you are collecting rare parts?



Both...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 20, 2019)

Wow that is some gorgeous ram for sure. Definitely needs to be seen in person to appreciate. 
I originally was going to go 3600 CL16 for my Ryzen 3000 build but 3200 CL14 was too hard to pass up for $122 after the 10% coupon code Newegg was running.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 20, 2019)

Never thought I'd make an interesting tech purchase at my employer, but...




...I found this prepaid ZTE ZFive 2 in the clearance section for $10. It was originally $35.




It has a Qualcomm Snapdragon 425, 8GB of storage, 1GB of RAM, and it's running Android 6.0.1.

I have no plans to activate it on TracFone's network and use it as a phone (obviously, my LG V40 is leagues better than this). I got it as a cheap Android device to mess around with and probably try rooting at some point.


----------



## Pop_Mihai_Ioan (Jun 20, 2019)

Bones said:


> Got this SLI-DR in yesterday and testing showed it as a working board.
> Believe this one will be prepped for subzero use after I finish my current work on my Sabertooth 2.0 for the same purpose. If not I have others for that, just have to decide which one I'll be running.
> Took the chipset cooler apart without removing the base of it from the board and cleaned the cooler, fanblades and lubed the fan with 3N1 oil, whisper quiet with none of the expected noise some of these tend to have after a few years of being used.
> Although I didn't remove the cooler base itself temps for the chipset are good so no need to mess with that - Let it ride.
> View attachment 125268


DFI Motherboard, good times!


----------



## hapkiman (Jun 22, 2019)

If you're going to go RGB why not go full unicorn?  

*Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 3466 (PC4-27700) C16 *


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 23, 2019)

I think I need to use my 750d case or I'll change the cooling system to aio cooler. Don't have enough clearance between ram slots and radiator.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 24, 2019)

Interesting Goodwill Find of today...




A Seasonic X-650 80Plus Gold rated modular power supply. Today was student/military discount day, so I got 25% off the marked price of $30.








I tested it and it seems to work just fine. Only one small problem, it has all of the cables except the 8-pin EPS cable. I'll probably pick one up on eBay or something since they're like $5.

Who knows, it might end up replacing my EVGA 750 B3. I don't know which is the better PSU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2019)

That appears to be a first gen , and they had coil whine issues.  There's not a little 2 after SS-650KM


----------



## F-Zero (Jun 24, 2019)

Got myself a new case: Phanteks ENTHOO EVOLV X


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 24, 2019)

So she's fixed now. Moved the 360 rad on front. So all rams beautifully showing up. Even I hate bling bling. But my son loved them. Everytime I set the lights on solid colour, but my son keep changing. So leave it like that.


----------



## Bones (Jun 24, 2019)

Recently the egg had these for a really good price, $89 each to be exact and snagged two. 
Didn't know if they would actually honor the deal but they did - And they arrived today. All looks good with these and even came with all the expected goodies inspite of being open box.
Will test both, then set one up for some subzero action to come.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 25, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Interesting Goodwill Find of today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might want to take the lid of it and make sure some one has not added some thing flmable to the coil to stop the possible whining.

I had the v2 of the 750 which failed on me, did not harm the PC at all and Seasonics RMA was with the best of the best ( XFX, Logitech to name a few others )


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

Something that I've been after for a long time, finally turned up...





I'd love to get hold of my X99 Classified to complete what I'm after but it's seeming to be impossible to find...    still, carrying on the search!!   

I'm definitely going to be using this over my MSI board and I'm hoping to get my M.2 installed and working with it and more so installed into a case!!  The MSI I'm toying with the idea of buying a Xeon, using a raid card from a server and using some of the drives I have to do some crazy raid array...  I'm still thinking on that....


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 25, 2019)

phill said:


> Something that I've been after for a long time, finally turned up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE CLAM SHELLS PLEASE!! JSDFGJDSJFGJSDFJGJDSFGJDSJFGJDFGJDJFGJDFG

^ I held shift the entire time.


----------



## phill (Jun 25, 2019)

@TheMadDutchDude got them for me via ebay  These are for the 1366 CPUs, I'd like to try and grab a 2011 model as well unless they do a 2011-3 as that might be slightly different in the size department... I'd have to be sure.. I'll see if I can find you a link and buzz you over a PM if that's ok? 

EDIT - PM sent sir


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 26, 2019)

@E-Bear is going to hate me even more now...






Found a BD-ROM and HD DVD-ROM drive at a local computer repair shop. I bought it for $10 (the price all optical drives were set at).






TPU has an old news post about this exact drive, it was around $345 when it was new. It looks like it'll read Blu-rays at 6x and HD DVDs at 3x. Not as fast as my WH16NS40 (obviously), but faster than that $4 external BD-ROM drive I found a while back.






It works and it reads Blu-rays (no HD DVDs on hand to test). The exciting part is that I can now use HD DVDs, which keep ending up at local thrift stores because they're pretty much useless now.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 27, 2019)

My wife has her monitor set up on a wall using a VESA mount, mainly for height and distance reasons. Anyway, since there's not much room for play behind the monitor, the HDMI cable needed to be bent downwards and I don't like bending video cables very much. Suffice to say that she started to lose the signal, so I bought an HDMI 90° adaptor which solves the problem entirely.
Small, simple and effective.


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 28, 2019)

Various Noctua stuff I have laying out since I'm waiting for another case. Also bought a Carbonaut thermal pad just to see if I like it or not.


----------



## Good3alz (Jun 28, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> Set up the Acer XR341CK on my table, my table looks kinda small now. ...


Is that a Gateway Coffee Stir Stick?




Moo
^ nobody click this


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 28, 2019)

Bloodstained Ritual of the Night my latest steelbook game i've bought. I have also got Yakuza Kiwami 2 steelbook aswell.


----------



## Good3alz (Jun 28, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Not to sure how many be interested in this but here it is.


oh! Micro board repair for the win! You buy this from Louis Rossmann Group?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 29, 2019)

Good3alz said:


> oh! Micro board repair for the win! You buy this from Louis Rossmann Group?



No, he don't have them in stock often, if at all ?. All so did not want the double boom either as some have been complaining about the  quality.


----------



## Good3alz (Jun 29, 2019)

AsRock said:


> No, he don't have them in stock often, if at all ?. All so did not want the double boom either as some have been complaining about the  quality.



Wow, his link is Amazon.
Cheep
Expensive
Lens
Light


----------



## AsRock (Jun 29, 2019)

Well maybe he should  of had them on his site or at least linked to them on Amazon , mines the SM-3NTP.

I already have the light which is a must, i had to pick up some eye peices for it too as without them i was finding it very annoying.


----------



## Good3alz (Jun 29, 2019)

Bones said:


> Recently the egg had these for a really good price, $89 each to be exact and snagged two.
> Didn't know if they would actually honor the deal but they did - And they arrived today. All looks good with these and even came with all the expected goodies inspite of being open box.
> Will test both, then set one up for some subzero action to come.
> View attachment 125644


Oh nooo..
Both batteries should be facing up and exactly the same as each other..


/grin


----------



## StrayKAT (Jun 29, 2019)

kurosagi01 said:


> Bloodstained Ritual of the Night my latest steelbook game i've bought. I have also got Yakuza Kiwami 2 steelbook aswell.
> View attachment 125868
> View attachment 125870



That's an awesome cover.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jun 30, 2019)

Swapped my corsair h100i pro aio coooer for EK  MOSFET and pch block for my edition 10 mobo as well as raijintek calore c360 copper rad. Both brand new.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 1, 2019)

Just installed the ek MOSFET block and that raijintek 60mm thick radiator off r5 E10 Motherboard.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2019)

StrayKAT said:


> That's an awesome cover.


a beauty piece of art indeed


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 2, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> a beauty piece of art indeed





StrayKAT said:


> That's an awesome cover.



Agreed, I was just managed to secure one in my pre-ordered as they removed it from their website lol.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 3, 2019)

As usual. Really cheap. Under £100.
Seller took his GPU. 
i5 3570k cpu
16gb 1600mhz ddr3 ram


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 3, 2019)

Awaiting a 3950x...


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> As usual. Really cheap. Under £100.
> Seller took his GPU.
> i5 3570k cpu
> 16gb 1600mhz ddr3 ram



I'd love to know where you find deals like this!!    Amazing 



advanced3 said:


> Awaiting a 3950x...
> 
> View attachment 126101



That's another board I need to buy   I'm sure I'm not alone when I say that I'm looking forward to the 7th.....


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Just picked up some memory for it.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 4, 2019)

My new 32c/64t Threadripper with an 8700k for scale, no bananas available.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 4, 2019)

heh, I know my old liquid metal mess when I see it...  that's my old 8700k, isn't it?

Grab a friggin bannana and quit using that thing as a scale.  Chip is a pretty damn good clocker (compared to my 9700k anyhow).


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2019)

theonedub said:


> My new 32c/64t Threadripper with an 8700k for scale, no bananas available.



Pure geek porn right there   64 threads


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 4, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> I know my old liquid metal mess when I see it...


What did that defenseless 8700K do to you that warranted such a mess on it's heat spreader?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2019)

mechanical keyboard freak time to ASCEND! 

ok ... joke aside ... going back to TKL the Medion Erazer i got is good but now, i want to step up the game a bit more.

for the moment i am using my Rapoo KX (Kailh Yellow) which is not a tkl but rather a compact wireless mech 

i ordered that : 

aye a GMMK TKL (49$ discounted from 89$)

then i need switches... hum for now i settle on these 

49$ 

and then keycaps ... well, i do like them white to contrast 

29$

127$ total? not bad for that 

(eta: tomorrow morning)


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 4, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> What did that defenseless 8700K do to you that warranted such a mess on it's heat spreader?



Existed.


----------



## Lorec (Jul 4, 2019)

Got a D15,  my flats ambient temp is close to 30C so need to keep them temps low.. 

also, 7 Fractal Prisma fans for that lovely eye candy


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 5, 2019)

Just bought an Cryorig R1 Universal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Because I can't be arsed to make a new AM4 bracket for my old Thermolab Baram and can't find the actual bracket for sale anywhere


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 5, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> can't find the actual bracket for sale anywhere


I tried looking but nothing came up.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 5, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I tried looking but nothing came up.



I did actually find out there is a AM4 bracket that Thermolab makes for it but have found zero places that sell it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 5, 2019)

getting re used to a ANSI layout is not too hard .... (i had a , urgh ..., Razer Lycosa in US ANSI layout before) just the smaller Enter key is annoying...


so a 87 key TKL with a 120 switch pack and a full ANSI 104 key box ... oh well i will have some spare key (and 2 "ASCEND" esc key replacement) and switches

87 switch later (~20minutes, not a single one with bent pins although if it did they include a tweezers with the switches just in case. )  keycaps... almost ... annnd finished



downloaded the driver, it's in full white right now and it's gorgeo.... GLORIOUS! (you can also see the feet of a Arctic Breeze table USB fan that i ordered with  much needed in addition to the Arctic Summair i already have) overall feeling the Gateron red are quite comfy, smoother than cherry's

i love their logo ahah


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 5, 2019)

Bit the bullet and got some new RAM while it's cheap and in time for the next upgrade, which will be very soon. Not a bad deal at the equivalent of $89.
Surprisingly it runs just fine at 3200MHz on my Ryzen 1700 whereas the supposedly compatible Corsair RAM I have, refuses to do so.
Fingers crossed it works at full speed with whatever chip I decide to get next.

*Edit:* Even got it working just fine at 3400MHz, doesn't want to play nicely at 3466MHz though. I guess my Corsair RAM was a bit of a dud then...


----------



## hyperboarean (Jul 5, 2019)

PCI-E Desktop PC Remote Controller 20m Wireless Restart Switch Turn On Off (aliexpress -7$)



God it looks dusty, but still working on my case.


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 7, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Bit the bullet and got some new RAM while it's cheap and in time for the next upgrade, which will be very soon. Not a bad deal at the equivalent of $89...


Would you mind posting a Thaiphoon Burner screenshot of that kit?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jul 7, 2019)

Finally replaced my broken flow meter with this bad boy. Looks amazing! Added two inline temp sensors as well: shown on the left of the meter before the compression fitting.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 7, 2019)

emissary42 said:


> Would you mind posting a Thaiphoon Burner screenshot of that kit?


It's Hynix AFR, but for some reason, it works really different from my Corsair modules. I'll post the screenshot later.

*Edit: *Here you go.


----------



## emissary42 (Jul 7, 2019)

Is that the output with the most recent version of TB?

They are probably Hynix 8Gbit CJR. The DRAM Calculator for Ryzen has several presets for them you could try.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 7, 2019)

emissary42 said:


> Is that the output with the most recent version of TB?
> 
> They are probably Hynix 8Gbit CJR. The DRAM Calculator for Ryzen has several presets for them you could try.



It was not. Please see below and you're correct.
Not too concerned on this system, but at least I guess the CJR vs. AFR makes a huge difference.


----------



## francisw19 (Jul 7, 2019)

I just picked up the Pudding key caps for my Ducky One 2 RGB keyboard   Much better shine on the lighting than the stock key caps.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 9, 2019)

Coming soon...






My first eBay purchase. I had a $5 coupon that would've expired today, so this cost me $11.80.

It'll be going into my old OptiPlex 980. Hope it works.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 9, 2019)

hyperboarean said:


> PCI-E Desktop PC Remote Controller 20m Wireless Restart Switch Turn On Off (aliexpress -7$)
> View attachment 126252
> God it looks dusty, but still working on my case.



I had one of those.  Went WOL (wake on lan) app with my smartphone because the old remote-starter burned up... lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 10, 2019)

Just Bought 
I5 4590
Asus z97 Pro Gamer 
2 x 8 gb Pc314900u Ram





Delivered for what i consider a very reasonable £ (Delivery was 30miles )


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 10, 2019)

Well well well... Just picked it up..
Only 4 months old from new.

Cheap as usual

Well, the excitement has gone and unhappy. My msi z370 sli plus motherboard won't support 9th gen Cpu because of the old bios. Don't have 8th gen Cpu now.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 10, 2019)

I bought a Samsung Tab S5e 128GB WiFi about 3 weeks back, I had thought of returning it as I had gotten it thinking it was an LTE versoon (yes, noob mistake, but I was surprised that Canada doesn't have the LTE version, only WiFi).

Anyway, I decided to keep it and ordered a 512GB Patriot Class 10 U3 mSD card and backlit keyboard/case....





The backlit keyboard is a tad bulky but has a choice of 7 colors. When I close the case, my tablet goes i to standby mode, which is pretty cool. Here a shot of it with blue backlight.




I have chosen white as my default backlight.....seems to match whatever I have on screen.....yes, I'm a tad anal that way.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 11, 2019)

Got to say it is a really nice Board in person... Just waiting on my 3900X now.






Also instead of waiting for the 2080 Super I got myself a 2080 Ti... My wife is getting the XP.


----------



## Bones (Jul 11, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Well well well... Just picked it up..
> Only 4 months old from new.
> 
> Cheap as usual
> ...


That bites. 
You'd think it would have the ability to update the BIOS without a CPU like others do. Also doesn't help MSI loves to use a soldered-in BIOS chip meaning you can't just remove it and do the flash with a typical programmer like I've done many times before over such issues. 
I guess you'll have to get a really cheap 8th gen, borrow one or something and do the deed.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2019)

And thar she blows it's so big that when I put the side cover back on there's approximately 3mm between the top of this beast and the perspex panel


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 11, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> And thar she blows it's so big that when I put the side cover back on there's approximately 3mm between the top of this beast and the perspex panel View attachment 126573


What temps are you getting? I wanna compare it to my R1 Ultimate.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> What temps are you getting? I wanna compare it to my R1 Ultimate.


Using AIDA 6.00 to stress both Int and FPU I get a max of 47 degrees C with idle temp of 25 which is good considering it's 22.6 here in my lounge


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 11, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> Using AIDA 6.00 to stress both Int and FPU I get a max of 47 degrees C with idle temp of 25 which is good considering it's 22.6 here in my lounge
> View attachment 126576


Try it with PBO and XFR? I always thought my temps seemed too high. Ambient temp is around 20C




I can see my R1 Ultimate is working a lot harder to keep my chip cool than your R1 Universal. Are the 65W Zen chips really that much cooler than the 95W ones?


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 11, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Are the 65W Zen chips really that much cooler than the 95W ones?



yes and no my mobo is crap it has a crap VRM so with PBO and XFR turned on to Auto the most it'll get with an all core OC is 3400MH better VRM's = Better all core OC's = more heat 

my R 7 2700 = max boost speed of 4091MHz and not even on all cores
yours on the hand is getting 4.1GHz on all cores so more heat but at a much higher Voltage 1.432 vs my 1.395 

if you can under volt you CPU and remain stable you'd find temps would come down quite a bit


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 11, 2019)

Bones said:


> That bites.
> You'd think it would have the ability to update the BIOS without a CPU like others do. Also doesn't help MSI loves to use a soldered-in BIOS chip meaning you can't just remove it and do the flash with a typical programmer like I've done many times before over such issues.
> I guess you'll have to get a really cheap 8th gen, borrow one or something and do the deed.



I know I know....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 11, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Got to say it is a really nice Board in person... Just waiting on my 3900X now.
> 
> View attachment 126570
> 
> ...


Daim! You spent a small fortune just now...

And yes, it's a really hefty board, I think it's the heaviest motherboard I've ever owned.

My CPU was shipped like this though, wtf? No box, no real padding... I mean, it was "only" $460...


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 11, 2019)

3900X is still missing so I might take a 2700X rig apart to get things started.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 11, 2019)

Bought 2 of these from Newegg yesterday for $129.99 each. Arriving today with UPS (my favourite courier). This is going to be my last NVME purchase as I will now be able to have all of my files, programs and  games on SSD and NVME. The only HDD remaining will be the 5TB Seagate that will be my backup. I got them for RAID 0 because I want to see when they hit there SLC limit. I could have got the 2TB for the same price as 2 1TB but the sequential read performance is what prompted RAID 0. I was going to list them on Kijji or Let go but I will have a few SSDs and NVME drives formatted and ready for sale. If anyone is interested send me a message and I will give you the details. 



			Amazon.ca
		




Athlonite said:


> Using AIDA 6.00 to stress both Int and FPU I get a max of 47 degrees C with idle temp of 25 which is good considering it's 22.6 here in my lounge
> View attachment 126576



You have a nice rig.... the only thing that is bad on your is the MB. I feel so bad for you I would be willing to send you one of the boards I have sitting around.


----------



## Lorec (Jul 11, 2019)

As I mentioned in other thread, I had to grab an X570 that would have an argb header. 
After deciding to get X570 gaming plus, I got this instead: 







Lets say that shop staff was very convincing  
My R5 2600 will be pimpin in this baby 
(until September when I can get a 3950X for bragging purposes)


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 11, 2019)

Lorec said:


> As I mentioned in other thread, I had to grab an X570 that would have an argb header.
> After deciding to get X570 gaming plus, I got this instead:
> View attachment 126610View attachment 126611View attachment 126612
> Lets say that shop staff was very convincing
> ...



What was the difference in price between this one and the one you originally wanted?


----------



## Lorec (Jul 11, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> What was the difference in price between this one and the one you originally wanted?


$289
umm yeah it happened.
my wife doesnt know that i bought different board yet,
but she is very suspicious of the big shiny box already.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 11, 2019)

Lorec said:


> $289
> umm yeah it happened.
> my wife doesnt know that i bought different board yet,
> but she is very suspicious of the big shiny boxy already.



Understood just make sure you hide the invoice lol


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 11, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Bought 2 of these from Newegg yesterday for $129.99 each. Arriving today with UPS (my favourite courier). This is going to be my last NVME purchase as I will now be able to have all of my files, programs and  games on SSD and NVME. The only HDD remaining will be the 5TB Seagate that will be my backup. I got them for RAID 0 because I want to see when they hit there SLC limit. I could have got the 2TB for the same price as 2 1TB but the sequential read performance is what prompted RAID 0. I was going to list them on Kijji or Let go but I will have a few SSDs and NVME drives formatted and ready for sale. If anyone is interested send me a message and I will give you the details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are they so expensive in the US? I can pick one up locally for just under $100 in any computer shop, some places even list them as low as $95.
The 2TB model goes for $190 here in most shops, some are a few bucks cheaper.
*Edit: *Sorry, just realised it was Canadian Dollars, so same price as here for the 1TB ones. The 2TB is about C$15 cheaper here though.

Let us know how you get on with them though, as I'm considering getting one to dump my games on as well. Still cagey about QLC though...
At least Intel gives a 5 year warranty, which hopefully means something.



Lorec said:


> As I mentioned in other thread, I had to grab an X570 that would have an argb header.
> After deciding to get X570 gaming plus, I got this instead:
> View attachment 126610View attachment 126611View attachment 126612
> Lets say that shop staff was very convincing
> ...


It's lucky you have a Japanese ManualInside™


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 11, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why are they so expensive in the US?


Did you miss the .CA part?  It's $95 on the US site.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 11, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you miss the .CA part?  It's $95 on the US site.


As per my edit, yes I did.


----------



## Lorec (Jul 11, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's lucky you have a Japanese ManualInside™


Actually, its not!   When I bought my x470 gaming plus it had japanese and english.
How come a freaking high end C8H have only japanese?
Is it because of japanese capacitors? All boards have them nowadays 
Oh well, will download manual from the web.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 11, 2019)

I ordered a $20 phenom II x4 955 cpu for a spare motherboard I had and the seller sent me 2.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 11, 2019)

natr0n said:


> I ordered a $20 phenom II x4 955 cpu for a spare motherboard I had and the seller sent me 2.


Did you not ask for the other 2   (x4)


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 11, 2019)

Lorec said:


> $289
> umm yeah it happened.
> my wife doesnt know that i bought different board yet,
> but she is very suspicious of the big shiny box already.



They ALWAYS find out, good luck


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 12, 2019)

After waiting three days for eight day shipping (take notes, Amazon), the X3470 arrived.

It was marked for $16.80, but since I had just created my eBay account, I had a $5 coupon, so this only set me back $11.80.

It replaced the Core i5-650 that my Optiplex 980 came with.







Popped it in the Optiplex 980 and it works perfectly (after updating the BIOS)!






Geekbench 4 result.






One nice part is that this CPU has a better memory controller than the i5. I tried installing two 8GB DIMMs in the system with the i5. It would post and go into the BIOS, but would always lock up at the same point when booting into Windows or when running a memory test. This Xeon has no problems with that memory config.

The temperature peaked at 87C during Cinebench R20's multi-core test. That's pretty much what I expected considering the cooling solution this system has (a solid aluminum heatsink with an 80-92mm fan). It idle's around 40C and hits the mid 60s to low 70s during a single core load.

I might end up buying another one of these along with a decent 1156 board to try some overclocking.

I have a few more parts for this system on the way.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 12, 2019)

oy, Doc... i think i have an issue ...

Compulsory buying Fiio addict syndrome...

DK1 dock (with line out on it) i tested my X5 III as USB DAC and got blown by the sound output (and my neighbor dog also got ... a little bit annoyed ) wired on USB-C to the comp.
promo 29chf instead of 49chf



Fiio FA1 single Balanced Armature (custom Knowles ED-33357 ) well for basshead moment i have my TRN V60 (plus these one have a 2.5mm cable ) and for Wireless i have my Sudio Tolv, but i wanted to try a single BA IEM with a 3D printed resine shell (almost no void in it ) well, indeed depending the playlist style they go quite well and have a nice sound stage
as usual with Fiio the packaging is neat, and unlike the FA7 (4 BA IEM) they are not too expensive (119chf versus 359chf )


the box is bigger compared to the HZ i have but has foam protection only on one side (that's a cons, although ... i can pack all in it and that's a pro)


*look at the bottom of the package delivery* Uh? it's not a Fiio product...

ok i will be starting a bit late, but better late than never and at 19chf it's not a hole in my wallet.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 12, 2019)

The rest of the bits for my new build have arrived...
Case is a bit meh though...


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 12, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why are they so expensive in the US? I can pick one up locally for just under $100 in any computer shop, some places even list them as low as $95.
> The 2TB model goes for $190 here in most shops, some are a few bucks cheaper.
> *Edit: *Sorry, just realised it was Canadian Dollars, so same price as here for the 1TB ones. The 2TB is about C$15 cheaper here though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jul 12, 2019)

Bought this today, Amazing looking board. Now all that's left is to sort out the CPU:






Went in nicely in my 600c:


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 12, 2019)

The husband.....
Sold the gtx 970 and bought this z390 Motherboard.


----------



## Bones (Jul 12, 2019)

This came in, now for the rest to get here which has been extended to Monday....... Maybe even further - Who knows?


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 13, 2019)

Crap, I forgot to take photo of the card on its own, well, last purchase was another Radeon R9 290 (the XFX one which is the top one here)


----------



## s3thra (Jul 13, 2019)

This was a work purchase, but I thought I'd post some glamour photos here anyway:


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 13, 2019)

s3thra said:


> This was a work purchase, but I thought I'd post some glamour photos here anyway:
> 
> View attachment 126733View attachment 126734View attachment 126735


That screams for a waterblock!


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 13, 2019)

It looks like you ran out of tubings, (return tube) 

***They married now. ***


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 13, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> It looks like you ran out of tubings, (return tube)


Me? I don't have a block yet for that XFX 290 

My flow goes from pump/res -> Asus R9 290 -> rad -> CPU -> rad -> pump/res


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 13, 2019)

Rad to Res/pump looks like short. Glad you used compression fittings...


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 13, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Rad to Res/pump looks like short. Glad you used compression fittings...


Ah! It's a tight fit, neither you or me need to be worried. 



...my X99 setup got fucked up because of a leakage, not gonna do the same mistake twice.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 13, 2019)

She's a beast. 















At least with a TItan XP in Gears 4 it's pretty similar to my 9900k System.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 13, 2019)

But can it run Crysis?


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> But can it run Crysis?


This question will never, but needs to, die. Lolol


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 13, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> This question will never, but needs to, die. Lolol


If I have kids and grandkids some day, I must tell them that they must ask that question.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jul 13, 2019)

infinity...........


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 13, 2019)

Have i been ripped off
120GB 2.5" SSDNow V300 SATA III 
2 x 4 GB PC16000 DDR3 2000MHz 240 Pin Memory
 Intel Core i5-4670K (3.4GHz) LGA1150
 MSI H81M-P33 LGA 1150 MicroATX 





Cost me £70.................He threw in a 500gig HD for free..


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 13, 2019)

You commited a robbery to the seller 

Hella cheap components, nice one!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> He threw in


...and some extra TIM


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 13, 2019)

That's a clean PC  @oxrufiioxo * *


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 13, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> That's a clean PC *oxrufiioxo *


There is absolutely no chance that I will show my final build after that post from @oxrufiioxo. So the 3900X wiped the floor with a convincing 0.1 FPS win against the 9900K


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 14, 2019)

My latest DeskMini.

DeskMini 310W
i5-9400
16GB DDR4-2666
256GB SK Hynix SSD(Not Pictured, just an SSD I had laying around)
Noctua NH-L9i

This is going to be used as a video encoding computer and seed box.  The video encoding is why I went with a 6-core. I actually wanted to put an i9-9900 in it, the computer technically supports it, but they're too expensive right now, so the i5 will have to hold me over for now.





I included a picture of the final build with the processor box to give an idea of size.  The thing is barely bigger than the box the processor comes in.



But I already knew how big it was, because this is my 3rd Deskmini computer.



I have kind of a mini-pc addiction...


----------



## advanced3 (Jul 14, 2019)

Nice Craigslist find for cheap
.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why are they so expensive in the US? I can pick one up locally for just under $100 in any computer shop, some places even list them as low as $95.
> The 2TB model goes for $190 here in most shops, some are a few bucks cheaper.
> *Edit: *Sorry, just realised it was Canadian Dollars, so same price as here for the 1TB ones. The 2TB is about C$15 cheaper here though.
> 
> ...



Ok Sorry I did not get to do the video as time became a factor. The Intel 660P drives are probably the cheapest NVME drives you can buy but are they worth the price of admission. I wanted to do a video but there were some challenges to that. I will list the pros and cons. We will do the bad before the good.

Cons 

1. Once they were recognized in Windows it took 6.5 hours to format the RAID array. 
2. Copying my Steam library from a 256GB NVME to this showed a high of 1.2 TB/s writes for about 10-15 seconds and the rest ran at or around 100 mb/s. I do believe even in RAID 0 the SLC cache is still only 25GB. 
3. To get the best performance you have to install the firmware update and also Intel's RST software. 
4. it is QLC NAND

Pros

1. The cost of these is exemplary, the 2TB is $269.99 CAD on Newegg. Amazon Prime Day deal in Canada, Sandisk 2TB Ultra SSD $279.99 as a reference point.  
2. Games load just as fast as my Adata SX8200 non pro. 
3. They actually run cool at around 33 C in idle. 
4. 5 Year warranty is nothing to sneeze at.
5. The software is actually worth installing some companies have nothing. 
You are getting way more than what you are paying for with this drive. I would say that if you have the ability I would pick one of these over an SSD of the same capacity everyday of the week. My next thing is to download a game from the Epic store and see how it performs against a TLC NVME drive in that regard. In all honesty though it is great for gaming using the Intel Rapid Storage program did see load times drop by about 10 to 15 seconds in TW3K. I am going to load TWWH2 onto the drive and see how turns go as that is 10 times the faction count vs 3K.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 15, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Ok Sorry I did not get to do the video as time became a factor. The Intel 660P drives are probably the cheapest NVME drives you can buy but are they worth the price of admission. I wanted to do a video but there were some challenges to that. I will list the pros and cons. We will do the bad before the good.
> 
> Cons
> 
> ...




I was tempted to grab 2 of these but ending up going with 2x SX8200 Pro instead as they were only about $30 more for both. $115 each. vs $99. Gotta love those Newegg email deals.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 15, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I was tempted to grab 2 of these but ending up going with 2x SX8200 Pro instead as they were only about $30 more for both. $115 each. vs $99. Gotta love those Newegg email deals.



I know I have 2 of those as well but the 512GB versions.  The best price for the 1TB is $209.99. They are faster but for some reason the Intel feels faster when gaming. I will give the Adata the nod when it comes to moving files though.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 15, 2019)

Well, they're ordered but won't be in until Wed. Ordered a set of Jabra Elite 65t. I gotta have something in an earbud, as I spend a lot of time on the road, and my state passed a "hands-free" law last summer. The Anker Soundbuds  picked up have absolutely nothing in the way of Active Noise Cancellation, and it drives me (and the Mrs.) crazy. I really wanted the Sennheiser (I love the sound from all theirs that I've owned), but the price was waaaay too freaking high on them. The old Jabra Icon I had was excellent at noise cancellation, so I'm hoping these follow that trend.

Edit updated with a pic


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 15, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I know I have 2 of those as well but the 512GB versions.  The best price for the 1TB is $209.99. They are faster but for some reason the Intel feels faster when gaming. I will give the Adata the nod when it comes to moving files though.


Wow CAD pricing sure does suck.

I haven't noticed a difference from my 960 Evo in my main system they seem to perform around the same. Although my 3x 860 evo also perform similarly for gaming.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 15, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Wow CAD pricing sure does suck.
> 
> I haven't noticed a difference from my 960 Evo in my main system they seem to perform around the same. Although my 3x 860 evo also perform similarly for gaming.



You better believe it I could use so many examples where we get hosed, the Samsung 960EVO is $626 CAD for the 1TB on Amazon. That is a $60 US premium vs the same drive from Amazon.com


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 15, 2019)

Switched ISPs... Suddenstink was so bad here we had ppl literally picketing at thier "store" on 7th st.





So went with the local cable company hope they're better.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 16, 2019)

I've had this pc up for 4 days and already upgraded the cooling.....


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 17, 2019)

Some parts of my upcoming build have arrived, a 2TB Samsung 860 QVO SSD (for games) and 2 pairs of XPG Spectrix D60G DDR4 3200 RAM.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 18, 2019)

Collected my CPU yesterday, and NVMe PCIe M.2 SSD was delivered yesterday as well.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 19, 2019)

Got this Radeon HD 7750 for $25 from an eBay auction, slightly cheaper than these cards normally go for. I got it for my Optiplex 980.














It came with the original box and nearly all of it's original accessories. Unfortunately, it has GDDR3 instead of GDDR5, but it's still over twice as powerful as the Quadro I had in this system before it.

Based on my findings while running 3DMark, I've come to the conclusion that this card is about 1/10th as powerful as my GTX 1070. It should run older games (2013 and older) at medium to high settings, and newer games should run on low.

Once low profile GTX 1050s or RX 560s reach reasonable prices, I might pick one of those up.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 19, 2019)

you repair a phone once ... they swarm you ...

oh, well...

NEEEXT!

like a tin can .... more annoying tho ... the size of the screw is .... *GRMBLFZXTHURRRRDUUURRR*


transferring the face cam, face ID sensor, earpiece, home button and EMI shield packing tape is protecting my desk from shards ... soooo valorous (49cts a 50m roll, valorous indeed)



and now we wait till we get a AC adaptor to check if all works ... (no iDevice wall wart at home nor cable ... yuck, no maaam, no thanks .... but i still repair them)


iFixit kit is really great ...


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 20, 2019)

Got myself shiny new Huawei P30 Pro... I'm from the future now 
It can't take a picture of itself yet, therefore stock photo


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 20, 2019)

sold my 1080ti trio for 2070 super trio.Cost me zilch,I'm getting a new card with same performance,lower power draw,lower noise and better thermals along with 2 games.Should get better money for it when I decide to get a 7nm nvidia card in the future too.Win-win.Couldn't resist after reading W1zzard'ss review.69 degrees at 33dba for the 1080ti trio vs 67 degrees at 28dba on 2070 super trio.This is pretty insane,33 dba was already super quiet on 1080ti.

Got a m9peY 512gb as well,the one with rgb heatsink.Saw it at 860 evo price and pulled the trigger right away.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 21, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> Nice Craigslist find for cheap
> . View attachment 126863


That setup is a classic at this point. Still rockin a Modi 2 Uber and Vali 2 over here. Schiit really kills it on those little entry-level dacs and amps. Legit good sound there! Shame to ever get rid of a setup like that. I'd think there'd always be a place for it somewhere. Thier loss, I suppose!


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jul 21, 2019)

Bought second hand HP 15-BA010AX for RM700 (~USD170). Not bad of a deal, comes with 
15.6" 1366x768 LCD,
A10-9600P, 
4GB DDR4, 
dedicated GPU R7 M440 2GB DDR3, 
500GB 5400rpm HDD. 
Can't complain for the price. Need another stick of RAM for dual channel goodness. 
I've checked thoroughly, it can be upgraded to 1080p display (using eDP connection), RAM is dual channle capable so the iGPU is faster than dGPU when both RAM slots are populated.


----------



## Frick (Jul 21, 2019)

Quad core!

Yeah yeah pretty pathetic, but the the CPU was like €55 and will be a (smallish) upgrade from my current Haswell i3 (which I'm giving away) and this motherboard supports all Zen2 CPU's so vOv. The €30 Fractal Design Kraft 400W PSU is on its way (which to my knowledge is not 80+ certified nor Aris certified, living on the edge freestyling at gunpoint in the lights of the dying world, or in the flames of the burning electrical gremlings, whichever comes first). Total cost will be <€250. Now I shall just be on the lookout for a cheap Ryzen 1600/2600 and a used >= GTX970 and I'm set. Maybe finally I can beat my dad in solitare, so that he may love me.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 21, 2019)

Frick said:


> Quad core!
> 
> Yeah yeah pretty pathetic, but the the CPU was like €55


It's not that bad especially if you overclock. You might get lucky in the silicon lottery, and have a 4 GHz overclocker. Still beats an FX, and it has Quad core FPUs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> It's not that bad especially if you overclock. You might get lucky in the silicon lottery, and have a 4 GHz overclocker. Still beats an FX, and it has Quad core FPUs.



This is true.  The 1200 is, AFAIK, the same CPU that is in the 2200G APU but with twice the cache and slightly lower clock speeds(which can be raised with overclocking).


----------



## ASOT (Jul 22, 2019)

Great deal and nice performance


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2019)

2070 super gaming x trio
plextor m9peY 512gb


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 23, 2019)

Guess what Bestbuy has in stock besides thermal paste?


Ryzen 5 3600


----------



## btarunr (Jul 24, 2019)

PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK


----------



## Lorec (Jul 24, 2019)

btarunr said:


> PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK
> 
> View attachment 127648
> 
> ...


gotta love that ketchup and mustard cables there, btarunr!
testing new card vs cpu bottleneck?


----------



## btarunr (Jul 24, 2019)

Lorec said:


> gotta love that ketchup and mustard cables there, btarunr!
> testing new card vs cpu bottleneck?



This one's the bedroom rig. i5-9400F, 16GB 2666MHz, B365, MX500, and now this RX 5700XT. Perfect to troll the wife using furmark if we have a spat.

Btw, Furmark roasts this GPU to 113C. Balmy.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 24, 2019)

Stop running furmark already...seriously.

That thing is running THREE HUNDRED MHz BELOW ITS BASE CLOCK and still hitting 113C!!!


----------



## btarunr (Jul 24, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Stop running furmark already...seriously.
> 
> That thing is running THREE HUNDRED MHz BELOW ITS BASE CLOCK and still hitting 113C!!!



Also, the memory chips (has sensors now), is over 102C.





GPU hotspot swings between 109-113C.

Surprisingly, the card isn't as noisy as the ear-cancer causing R9 290X reference I remember.


----------



## Lorec (Jul 24, 2019)

btarunr said:


> GPU hotspot


quite literally 
try mini vulcano.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 24, 2019)

btarunr said:


> PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK


I thought it blows...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 24, 2019)

I bought a pair of w830bt wireless headphones on June 20th,charged  them,and they are still running.just incredible.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 24, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I bought a pair of w830bt wireless headphones on June 20th,charged  them,and they are still running.just incredible.


Well, if you only use them for 3 minutes a day...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 24, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Well, if you only use them for 3 minutes a day...



why?
not only I've been using them heavily with my pc,but outside with my phone too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 24, 2019)

btarunr said:


> PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK PLEASE DONT SUCK
> 
> View attachment 127648
> 
> ...


errr ... i gladly take one over my 1070 or a 1070Ti ... for myself ... they are cheaper than what my own 1070 did cost back in the day and since they are on par or slightly above a 2070 i would be really happy  if she suck for you ... i can get rid of it for you  


joke  enjoy


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 24, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> i gladly take one over my 1070 or a 1070Ti ... for myself


So now you're ready to move on from the 1070?


----------



## phill (Jul 24, 2019)

btarunr said:


> This one's the bedroom rig. i5-9400F, 16GB 2666MHz, B365, MX500, and now this RX 5700XT. Perfect to troll the wife using furmark if we have a spat.
> 
> Btw, Furmark roasts this GPU to 113C. Balmy.
> 
> View attachment 127653



What was the fan profile for this temp @btarunr ?    I'm wondering if it was turning at all!!


----------



## btarunr (Jul 24, 2019)

phill said:


> What was the fan profile for this temp @btarunr ?    I'm wondering if it was turning at all!!



Completely stock, like every other reference board, it caps out at ~2,100 RPM. The case is fairly well-ventilated, and the room is air-conditioned.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> So now you're ready to move on from the 1070?


well my etailer listed them in stock and ready and around 100chf cheaper than what my 1070 would had been priced if i had to buy it (reminder: it was a home insurance replacement) and, given what i play atm... 

she would be a queen .... 




heck it's even 400chf cheaper than the 2080 it's nearing (and about the same price reduction when it come to the Radeon VIII)


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 25, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> well my etailer listed them in stock and ready and around 100chf cheaper than what my 1070 would had been priced if i had to buy it (reminder: it was a home insurance replacement) and, given what i play atm...
> 
> she would be a queen ....
> View attachment 127702
> ...


wait for aftermarket coolers.gottta say the availability for 5700xt is great since launch even here,where it was always bad for new radeon cards.it's just prices don't look that great.1850-1900pln for blower 5700xt,same for aftermarket 2060 super.Given the difference in performance is 4% which is pretty much covered with overclocking it looks pretty measly for the blower card.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> well my etailer listed them in stock and ready and around 100chf cheaper than what my 1070 would had been priced if i had to buy it (reminder: it was a home insurance replacement) and, given what i play atm...
> 
> she would be a queen ....
> View attachment 127702
> ...


Should of moved off the 1070 to the 1080 Ti when you had the chance. A least the mid-range cards finally caught up.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> wait for aftermarket coolers.gottta say the availability for 5700xt is great since launch even here,where it was always bad for new radeon cards.it's just prices don't look that great.1850-1900pln for blower 5700xt,same for aftermarket 2060 super.Given the difference in performance is 4% which is pretty much covered with overclocking it looks pretty measly for the blower card.


well for me it's 80-100chf less than a 2060 super, but yes, i would wait on aftermarket 5700 XT 

but i am more eyeing on a 
AOC 
*CQ32G1*




and since it's also a freesync monitor it would be a perfect match  

my current 31,5" Medion Erazer x58222 is quite good still i am willing to pass it to my Kodi Box to fully replace my 32" Toshiba 1080pTV
although it would be going from a 5ms 75hz IPS to a 1ms 144hz VA



biffzinker said:


> Should of moved off the 1070 to the 1080 Ti when you had the chance. A least the mid-range cards finally caught up.


a 1080Ti is also ~ 350-400chf more  (when there is one in stock   )


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 25, 2019)

I'd be alarmed with a 6600k pushing a 5700xt on a 144hz display.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> a 1080Ti is also ~ 350-400chf more  (when there is one in stock  )


I was referring to when the 1080 Ti cost less in the past (2017) than it does now.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I was referring to when the 1080 Ti cost less in the past (2017) than it does now.



Yea that's odd, its been like that for a few months. The RTX 2080 Ti is not much more


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'd be alarmed with a 6600k pushing a 5700xt on a 144hz display.


Full rework of my main rig is on the way also

Specially since Intel f' ked up big time the microcode update on win10

R5 or R7 + a X470/570 is also in budget calculation


1080ti in 2017 were way out of reach already and priced as they are today or even worse.... I remember seeing some around 1000chf


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> 1080ti in 2017 were way out of reach already and priced as they are today or even worse.... I remember seeing some around 1000chf


Prices in US dollar I was talking about.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Prices in US dollar I was talking about.
> 
> View attachment 127708
> View attachment 127709


Irrelevant for me... They always were overly expensive  and 1000chf was already the norm in 2017.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 25, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> Irrelevant for me... They always were overly expensive  and 1000chf was already the norm in 2017.


Off Topic, but since your in Switzerland, a couple of weeks ago I seen a Swiss Drivers License, and Passport at work. I'm required by Alaska law to see ID's from everyone where I work. The guy understood what I was requesting but got agitated cause I was having trouble finding what it was until I flipped the ID over (on the passport.)


----------



## AsRock (Jul 25, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Completely stock, like every other reference board, it caps out at ~2,100 RPM. The case is fairly well-ventilated, and the room is air-conditioned.


That sound card getting a little toasty ?, well hopefully your happy with it and brings many years of fun if even to get back at the wife.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 26, 2019)

btarunr said:


> View attachment 127651
> 
> View attachment 127652


What soundcard is that besides the obvious ASUS silkscreen on the PCB.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 26, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> What soundcard is that besides the obvious ASUS silkscreen on the PCB.



Looks like it's a Asus Xonar AE 7.1 






						ASUS Xonar AE Soundkarte, 7.1 Channel Surround, PCI-E x1
					

Soundkarte (PCIe) von ASUS mit 7.1-Sound-Ausgabe, austauschbaren Op-Amps, hochwertigen DACs von ESS & Cirrus Logic, Kopfhörer-Verstärker




					www.caseking.de


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 26, 2019)

weird day ... 

i received a mail confirming an order at one of my favorite retailer stating that i would receive my order next tuesday ... 

with that thingy in the order list ...



the weird part is: i ordered nothing recently ... 

since the mail show the post tracking and the package to be "on the way" i will do a thorough research thru my mails and checking if i did order that ... but as far as i know ... my bank account is still the same as last time i checked ...

if it's not an error, i guess i will have to go sub on that thread : https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/virtual-reality-club.197834/page-19#post-4087388


----------



## BiggieShady (Jul 26, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> ... but as far as i know ... my bank account is still the same as last time i checked ...


That's how credit cards work  it bites you a month later ... or in installments


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 26, 2019)

BiggieShady said:


> That's how credit cards work  it bites you a month later ... or in installments


my credit card is a direct debit Mastercard (aka: if i do not put any money on it nothing can be bought with )


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 27, 2019)

My new pfSense router.  I needed it to handle the new 1Gbps internet connection.

Intel Celeron G4900
8GB DDR4-2400
AsRock H370M-ITX
2x128GB Flash Drives Mirrored
MITXPC MX500-USB3 Case


----------



## racer243l (Jul 27, 2019)

Totally forgot to post my Prime Day goodies here.
All part for an upcoming build


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 27, 2019)

Here's a more unusual purchase...




(size comparison to a regular home and small office switch)


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 28, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Wow CAD pricing sure does suck.
> 
> I haven't noticed a difference from my 960 Evo in my main system they seem to perform around the same. Although my 3x 860 evo also perform similarly for gaming.



You better believe it. The current best value in Canada in terms of tech is a 1920X on Amazon for $386.99. You have to love modern computing there are so many flavors forr every component and in terms of storage 2.5 SSDs in RAID 0 is RAID 0 is no joke. I have a 4TB Micron 1100 RAID 0 array and that is actually faster than all of my NVME drives in terms of gaming and writing downloads. The thing with NVME is when you do your first data transfer and you see the 1.5 to 2 GB/s transfer for even 10 seconds you will be hooked. Especially if you remember 4MB hards drives and floppy disks being being bigger than internal storage.



racer243l said:


> Totally forgot to post my Prime Day goodies here.
> All part for an upcoming build
> View attachment 127867
> View attachment 127868
> View attachment 127869



That build is going to be beautiful and mesmerizing be careful lol.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 28, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Here's a more unusual purchase...
> 
> View attachment 127872
> (size comparison to a regular home and small office switch)
> ...


I guess those USB dongles for you hooked, huh?


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 28, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess those USB dongles for you hooked, huh?


Yes.

2x https://www.club-3d.com/en/detail/2467/usb_3.1_gen1_type_a_to_rj45_2.5gbps/ ( 36 € each )
1x https://www.trendnet.com/products/product-detail?prod=230_TEG-30102WS (Not that I got the switch at a massive discount, way, way lower than list price, just 117 € )

In the mean time I found out that another 2.5gbps product exists on the EU market for about a month:





__





						Delock Products 89531 Delock PCI Express x1 Card 1 x RJ45 2.5 Gigabit LAN RTL8125
					






					www.delock.com
				



This should be ~ 40 € ... first PCI-e 1x card (that I know of) that is faster than gigabit !
(Until now, there were only PCI-e 4x cards, like ASUS XG-C100C, which is faster (does 10gbps), but also three times more expensive and requires new cables to actually reach 10gbps.
... oh, and a more expensive switch that does 10g... and usually only on 2 ports.

But it's good, I have more than 2 computers, so by the end of this year my entire house network will be @ 2.5gbps


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 28, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> 2x https://www.club-3d.com/en/detail/2467/usb_3.1_gen1_type_a_to_rj45_2.5gbps/ ( 36 € )


You managed to find a dirt cheap 2.5 Gigabit switch after all?








						Here is a new networking product that might have everyone's interest
					

Club 3D has introduced its 2.5 GbE dongles featuring a USB Type-A or a USB Type-C interface. The adapters are designed to add 2.5 Gbps wired Ethernet to PCs without internal GbE controllers. For laptops, this is becoming increasingly more widespread.  Club 3D’s CAC-1420 (USB Type-A to 2.5 GbE)...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Wavetrex (Jul 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> You managed to find a dirt cheap 2.5 Gigabit switch after all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the price curve for 3 Months








						TRENDnet TEG Desktop 2.5G Smart Switch ab € 464,12 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals EU
					

✔ Preisvergleich für TRENDnet TEG Desktop 2.5G Smart Switch ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Funktion: Switch • Typ: Standalone, Rackmount (via Montagewinkel) • Netzwerkanschlüsse: 8x RJ-45, 2x SFP+… ✔ Switches ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.eu
				








That was Amazon, for some weird reason dropping the price continuously for one month:




There were two units purchased that day. One by me, and one by the guy who told me about it ... and poof price jumped back to the normal usual 430.

So unfortunately, a "cheap" 2.5g switch still doesn't exist. This was a very rare opportunity which I managed to catch.
But maybe with the RTL8125 chip now on sale... somebody will build a consumer-level one, small, no SFP, cheap...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 28, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Yes.
> 
> 2x https://www.club-3d.com/en/detail/2467/usb_3.1_gen1_type_a_to_rj45_2.5gbps/ ( 36 € each )
> 1x https://www.trendnet.com/products/product-detail?prod=230_TEG-30102WS (Not that I got the switch at a massive discount, way, way lower than list price, just 117 € )
> ...


At €117, that switch is more than worth the price. The list price is way too high for what it is, even though it's a managed switch.
The two SFP+ ports might be nice to have for a future upgrade as well.

The Ethernet chip is more or less the same, as both options should be Realtek based, as so far, they're the only ones with a 2.5Gbps chip in the market. Killer has one on the way, not out yet afaik, which is supposed to be made by Intel, which means Intel will have an option soon as well.

Aquantia makes 5Gbps cards with PCIe 3.0 x1 interface, but they're a little bit more price than €40. Oddly enough, not available in Europe by the looks of it.





						Marvell Technology Group Ltd.
					






					www.aquantia.com
				



Someone on TPU got them at the same Black Friday deal I got my 10Gbps cards during. They were dirt cheap at the time. I paid less than $70 a card for my 10Gbps cards.

I also picked up a Netgear GS110EMX for a good discount by ordering it from Amazon UK and not having to pay VAT. Unfortunately they've closed that loophole since then. Not as cheap as what you got yours for though.


----------



## racer243l (Jul 29, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> That build is going to be beautiful and mesmerizing be careful lol.


Not only that but also my first time building something smaller then ATX


----------



## khemist (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2019)

ok so ... i received my "non purchase" turn out it was a giveaway i entered at some time it don't freaking remember from Aldi (which have Medion as main electronic, Tablet/computers/multimedia, brand and Erazer is the "gaming" division of Medion.)
since there is no "the show off your tech relatted non-purchase  thread" .... i continue here 

second time i win something expensive (first time was a Asus ROG Poseidon GTX 980 )

not bad not bad, exactly the same as the Lenovo Explorer MR HMD (logical ... ) comfortable enough and 90Hz 1440x1440 per eye is quite good (once corrected the interpupillary distance)


unfortunately i lack a bluetooth dongle (error corrected tomorrow morning ) which disabled testing it in Steam but i could try the MR hub and some fun with my XBone controller


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> ok so ... i received my "non purchase" turn out it was a giveaway i entered at some time it don't freaking remember from Aldi (which have Medion as main electronic, Tablet/computers/multimedia, brand and Erazer is the "gaming" division of Medion.)
> since there is no "the show off your tech relatted non-purchase  thread" .... i continue here
> 
> second time i win something expensive (first time was a Asus ROG Poseidon GTX 980 )
> ...


I work with the plastics injection company that makes the plastic for the controllers...
Nice thing to win.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2019)

"issue" corrected : 


the cheap brand Speedlink do mighty well ... (not the first piece i have from them, i have a Xeox gamepad and Airrow Flightstick, while the Xeox got replaced by a Xbox One Recon Tech gamepad the Airrow has, will have, no replacement before long )



TheLostSwede said:


> I work with the plastics injection company that makes the plastic for the controllers...
> Nice thing to win.


well i am surprised, the quality of the controller is quite good and also the inside out tracking is quite precise without needing a big open space to be used, pretty much ideal for me.

The fun point is i was checking price of the Pimax 2.5, 4, 5, 8K (well the 2.5 and 4K were correct but no controller tho ) and also of the Vive and Rift S (gosh no thanks 1400chf+ for the Vive Pro and 500ish chf for the Rift S, which funnily use inside out tracking now, is too much) recently, basically that surprise was quite welcome (Pimax 5 and 8k are decently priced given the higher resolution although controller is an issue with that brand)

as for other MR HMD there is some obviously better spec'ed headset, with integrated headphones, slightly better resolutions or OLEDs screens (like the Acer OJO 500 or the Samsung Odyssey+, although the later is overpriced even with the improvement over 1st gen MR HMD ) but they are 150-200chf more than the Erazer X1000MR and are nearing the Rift S pricing


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 30, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Ok Sorry I did not get to do the video as time became a factor. The Intel 660P drives are probably the cheapest NVME drives you can buy but are they worth the price of admission. I wanted to do a video but there were some challenges to that. I will list the pros and cons. We will do the bad before the good.
> 
> Cons
> 
> ...



An update. I have gone to 4 of that (could be my card) 2 are about the sweet spot. I wish I was home and could post my results but I now see 4900MB/s read and 4900MB/s writes for sequential with these. I moved some games onto it yesterday and will see how they perform when I get home today.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 30, 2019)

Got this last weekend


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 30, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I moved some games onto it yesterday and will see how they perform when I get home today.


not much more different aside faster loading time and probably a slightly higher minimal fps ... 

based on what i noticed running a game from 1. a 1tb 5600rpm SSHD 2. a 1tb 7200rpm HDD and 3. a 240gb SSD (in the end the SSD had only minor loadtime and min fps over the 7k2 and the 5k6 SSHD was not as slow as a 5k6 HDD ... obviously since SSHD  )


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 30, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> not much more different aside faster loading time and probably a slightly higher minimal fps ...
> 
> based on what i noticed running a game from 1. a 1tb 5600rpm SSHD 2. a 1tb 7200rpm HDD and 3. a 240gb SSD (in the end the SSD had only minor loadtime and min fps over the 7k2 and the 5k6 SSHD was not as slow as a 5k6 HDD ... obviously since SSHD  )



Understood, Ihave some games on a NVME and it does feel snappier when doing anythin glike Gaming. I fond it does help to bring down load times for Strategy Games like Total War.


----------



## white phantom (Jul 30, 2019)

Well decided to get a couple of bits for my new undecided and in time build (either a 9700k or 9900k and aorus board probably ) just collecting bit by bit as I go n deals arise

Yeah it was very cheap but I like it and 10 years of sun from a window hasn't played well with my phantoms white plastics

Also got a 360mm deepcool castle rgb AIO coming aswell to match it, couldn't resist being 100 quid it's not arrived yet


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## FinneousPJ (Jul 31, 2019)

I ordered a RPi 4 as they came back in stock. I already have 3 RPi 3s and a Zero W. Yeah, they're a lot of fun to tinker with.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> I ordered a RPi 4 as they came back in stock. I already have 3 RPi 3s and a Zero W. Yeah, they're a lot of fun to tinker with.


have fun with your buy, tinkering with SBC for various purpose is always fun and interesting 


i went thru Rpi to Rpi 3 and then abandoned them when i saw that the Odroid C2 was a better choice for my use, funny the Rpi4 finally bring them to that level, almost... RAM wise ok it's double (4 vs 2gb) CPU power is slightly higher (but nothing dramatic just what you expect from a Quad 1.5ghz A72 over a Quad 1.5ghz A53 ) GPU capability is a bit lower (albeit the S905 of the C2 bearing a GPU from 2012 ... ) basically they are on the level of a SBC from 2016 (which is the middle ground of the Odroid offer) plus the Rpi4 is not compatible with the old enclosure (while the Odroid C2 is fully compatible with a little quirk: it has a DC-in jack instead of the 3.5mm audio jack ) and price wise ... Rpi are baffling in my country ... 56chf for a Rpi4 atm (1gb, the 4gb is 70chf and the 2gb equivalent of the C2 is 60chf), 35$? what's that? ... well that's the price of a Odroid C2 + Odroid HiFi Shield+ (which is funnier since the C2 is 45$ on hardkernel official website )

although i am a little tempted to take a Rpi Zero W for making a portable retro console for fun ...


----------



## FinneousPJ (Jul 31, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> have fun with your buy, tinkering with SBC for various purpose is always fun and interesting
> 
> 
> i went thru Rpi to Rpi 3 and then abandoned them when i saw that the Odroid C2 was a better choice for my use, funny the Rpi4 finally bring them to that level, almost... RAM wise ok it's double (4 vs 2gb) CPU power is slightly higher (but nothing dramatic just what you expect from a Quad 1.5ghz A72 over a Quad 1.5ghz A53 ) GPU capability is a bit lower (albeit the S905 of the C2 bearing a GPU from 2012 ... ) basically they are on the level of a SBC from 2016 (which is the middle ground of the Odroid offer) plus the Rpi4 is not compatible with the old enclosure (while the Odroid C2 is fully compatible with a little quirk: it has a DC-in jack instead of the 3.5mm audio jack ) and price wise ... Rpi are baffling in my country ... 56chf for a Rpi4 atm (1gb, the 4gb is 70chf and the 2gb equivalent of the C2 is 60chf), 35$? what's that? ... well that's the price of a Odroid C2 + Odroid HiFi Shield+ (which is funnier since the C2 is 45$ on hardkernel official website )
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I might order an Odroid later (ie next salary at the earliest lol)!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 31, 2019)

FinneousPJ said:


> Thanks for the tip, I might order an Odroid later (ie next salary at the earliest lol)!


well ... for my use it's perfect but again ... i only use it as a Kodi Box ... whereas the Rpi lacked some refinement which are corrected with the 4th model


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 1, 2019)

Found a deal at my local Target that I couldn't pass up...







A 4TB external hard drive from Seagate for $55! This drive is $95 on Amazon. It was a better deal than the $140 8TB drive I got for my Plex server.










Not the fastest thing, but it'll still be useful. This is the drive it has inside it.






						Amazon.com: Seagate BarraCuda Mobile Hard Drive 4TB SATA 6Gb/s 128MB Cache 2.5-Inch 15mm (ST4000LM024): Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Seagate BarraCuda Mobile Hard Drive 4TB SATA 6Gb/s 128MB Cache 2.5-Inch 15mm (ST4000LM024): Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				




I pretty much got it for half off. Not bad.

Not sure if I'll use it the way it's intended, or if I'll shuck it and use it as an internal drive in my laptop or something.


----------



## white phantom (Aug 2, 2019)

Decided to get this as another part of my bit by bit build. But couldn't resit and the case and cooler are now housing my sandybridge system until such times I get the rest


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 2, 2019)

My recent purchase that came in yesterday



AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT 50th Anniversary Edition


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 2, 2019)

JRIVER FULL MEDIA CENTER MASTER RACE!  Finally bought it. Sick of shitty linux media players and shitty windows media servers that are broken The media server is stupid easy got it setup allready and so far liking the DLNA stuffs.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 3, 2019)

......cant help myself....if I see a case for $20......i gotta have it.  Marketplace, craigslist, letgo and offer up feeds my tech addiction.








......also got 16gigs of corsair low profile  DDR4 2400 memory for $35.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 5, 2019)

I decided against the Intel 660p SSD in the end and ordered a Patriot Viper VPN100 SSD. Sadly, it turns out to have a rather big gap between the SSD controller and the thermal pad/heatsink...
Kind of negates that rather beefy heatsink they put on their SSDs...

Contacted their support, so let's see what their response is.

Not bad price at the equivalent of $300 for 2TB though. Locally it's the cheapest 2TB SSD with the exception of the Intel 600p and a Pioneer (yes, that Pioneer, most likely licensed branding though) oddball drive that seems to have zero support, much like the HP drives.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 5, 2019)

Bunch of "stuff" for a new PC build that've had sitting around for a few weeks now (still in progress due to 3900x's being AWOL)


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 7, 2019)

arrived today via postman Pat


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 7, 2019)

I got this as a Bday gift a couple days ago. 

I have to say I am impressed with the overall build quality and comfort.
Secret labs seems to make some really good stuff.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Aug 8, 2019)

I stopped by Micro Center this afternoon and did not escape without a lighter wallet.      Prices were lower than sticker.
1 TB NVMe 4.0 M.2 drive also due to be delivered tomorrow.  Noctua NH-D15S should arrive in a week.  Time to get a new Windows key!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 9, 2019)

Got a friend in the US to get me one of these on Prime Day. Much nicer than I expected. Super slick to use and the remote feels really nice. Voice search even works really well, which surprised me. Now if only Prime Video would work on it...  
Much better user interface than my Samsung "smart" TV and it supports much more software.
For those with a bunch of their own content, check out Emby, imho it's a much nicer media server than Plex. It works perfectly on the Fire TV sticks, but isn't available in most regions on Samsungs "smart" TV's...

Just a heads up to those not living in the US, if you get a Fire TV Stick that's not the "basic" model, Prime Video won't actually work on it...
Everything else works fine though, including Netflix etc. Just a rather bizarre decision by Amazon, since Prime Video is available where I live.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 12, 2019)

Bought myself OnePlus Bullets Wireless 2... and I'm returning them after 10 minutes of use. Seriously, this stuff suppose to have the latest and greatest and yet there's noticeable latency when watching movies. Not to mention high pitched hiss on idle after connecting to phone (that goes away after few seconds but comes back once audio is active). I guess I have to get myself a usb-c to mini-jack dongle and stick to wired headphones.


----------



## khemist (Aug 12, 2019)

Bluetooth earphones and mp3 player.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2019)

no more AA/AAA batteries issues, well i already had a pair of Energizer Recharge 2000mAh but they are joined in their crusade against standard batteries by a quatuor of Panasonic Eneloop Pro 2500mAh plus their Panasonic BQ-CC55 fast charger and 2 Varta AAA 800mAh accu (soooo my remote control is no more ... a deadweight until i get some expensives AAA energizer lithium standard batteries, which i will not get anymore ... ok they did last ~1 year to their defense ) the Energizer already serve well in the Xbox one recon tech pad ... the Eneloop Pro will be for the motion controller of the VR headset (and for some other uses when i need em ... )



wall charger... since i gave the other dual i had to my mother (which has one QC3.0 and one standard USB A port) and both my Pocophone F1 and Fiio X5 III can handle QC3.0 i decided to get a Aukey PA-T16 dual


doesn't heat that much even when charging both devices ... for 29chf not a bad deal


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 12, 2019)

Spoiler






Calmmo said:


> Bunch of "stuff" for a new PC build that've had sitting around for a few weeks now (still in progress due to 3900x's being AWOL)
> View attachment 128495






Finally added a mobo to the collection, got bored waiting for the 3900x before buying a board. No date on the CPU yet.. ><


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 12, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> no more AA/AAA batteries issues, well i already had a pair of Energizer Recharge 2000mAh but they are joined in their crusade against standard batteries by a quatuor of Panasonic Eneloop Pro 2500mAh plus their Panasonic BQ-CC55 fast charger and 2 Varta AAA 800mAh accu (soooo my remote control is no more ... a deadweight until i get some expensives AAA energizer lithium standard batteries, which i will not get anymore ... ok they did last ~1 year to their defense ) the Energizer already serve well in the Xbox one recon tech pad ...



I always use duracell batteries for my wireless xbox360 controller, I buy them cheap in a 12 pack for 5,95 EUR.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I always use duracell batteries for my wireless xbox360 controller, I buy them cheap in a 12 pack for 5,95 EUR.


nice price ... unfortunately for me a 4pack of basic duracell is around 6-7 EUR  

well i could get cheap 12 pack of AA when i am on holiday in Spain but the Energizer where 9 CHF for 2 and hold long enough between charge to be worth it


----------



## Kovoet (Aug 12, 2019)

One new 32 inch monitor.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 12, 2019)

khemist said:


> Bluetooth earphones and mp3 player.


interested in what brand that MP3 is? Back when I only bought from COWON which those are $$ but now hard to find unless you'd what current which are meh

Edit: it would appear it's "unbranded ' but from the images I looked up is a K1 model. The UI looks like old Linux like but tell me if the Battery Life is actually 60HRs  

A video


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 13, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I always use duracell batteries for my wireless xbox360 controller, I buy them cheap in a 12 pack for 5,95 EUR.


4 pack of regular eneloops costs less than 10 euro, lasts about 2000 cycles. Pro's have higher capacity, charge faster but last only 500 cycles. Charger with quick charge costs around 30 euros.

And that doesn't include the amount of waste generated by using regular batteries.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 13, 2019)

This came in today from amazon. First time using an XLR mic, time to see if it was worth the money


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 14, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I decided against the Intel 660p SSD in the end and ordered a Patriot Viper VPN100 SSD. Sadly, it turns out to have a rather big gap between the SSD controller and the thermal pad/heatsink...
> Kind of negates that rather beefy heatsink they put on their SSDs...
> 
> Contacted their support, so let's see what their response is.
> ...


Well, Patriot's support came through and sent me a new drive which doesn't have that lovely gap between the controller and thermal pad.
Runs quite hot still, but it seems to be ok, albeit not quite up to their rated numbers.
In contrast, the first drive wouldn't even finish CDM...


----------



## khemist (Aug 14, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> interested in what brand that MP3 is? Back when I only bought from COWON which those are $$ but now hard to find unless you'd what current which are meh
> 
> Edit: it would appear it's "unbranded ' but from the images I looked up is a K1 model. The UI looks like old Linux like but tell me if the Battery Life is actually 60HRs
> 
> A video



The one in the video is different to this one, the model number on the back of this says D29, not sure on the battery life though as i only use it around 5-6 hours per day.

The touch sensitive buttons are a little too sensitive but it's not expensive and suits me just fine.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2019)

Hmm so *THIS* but says only 20HRs but it's OK. Just use to COWON D2

This is me taking my D2 apart


----------



## Nuckles56 (Aug 15, 2019)

The parts for my major rig upgrade


----------



## JATownes (Aug 16, 2019)

It is about time for a platform upgrade.  Fun weekend ahead! Back to AMD I go.  

JAT


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 17, 2019)

Been wanting physical copy of this franchise since finding out about it years ago. Now need to get 2 and 3... 

Super robot wars T

Didn't post here but here's my MSI GF63 8RD I bought few months ago.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 19, 2019)

Coming soon for my next project, an overhaul to my Plex server...






Gonna put the i5 650 back in the Dell and use the X3470 with this board.  I'll need to see if I have any coolers that'll fit (I think my 2600K's stock cooler might work temporarily).

At some point I really want to get a Fractal Node 304. It looks like the perfect case for a NAS or Plex server.

As far as processing power and power consumption, it'll be a slight downgrade, but the upgradability and expandability should make up for that.

If anyone knows about other ITX cases with tons of 3.5" bays, please let me know.


----------



## Dinnercore (Aug 21, 2019)

I just bought radiators for my new project and got really lucky with used B-Stock. Got it from Aquatuning, a german seller for watercooling. Sometimes they offer B-Stock stuff that was used and send back for a very cheap price. I paid 45€ for these (total for both):



 

 

 



In this case I got a 280mm and a 240mm full copper radiator from Alphacool. Description said missing screws, water residue and scratches/minor damage. I was very pleased to find all fan mounting screws in the box, only the plugs were missing which is no problem cause I have exactly 4 of them left over after Alphacool send me a bunch for free because my reservoir arrived with a broken acrylic plug.
20€ for the 240mm and 25€ for the 280mm and they are in perfect shape. The 240mm looks untouched apart from the water and the 280mm has 2-3 bend fins. Tested both and no leaks. 

I can only recommend considering B-Stock stuff. If you get unlucky you can always return it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 21, 2019)

I bought a new pair of Rev'it! motorcycle gloves yesterday which have a strip of rubber on the left forefinger for wiping the visor when it rains.
Such a small, yet thoughtful detail, but probably not tech enough to feature here


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 21, 2019)

New gpu! Also a comparison between the new card and the old (970)


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 21, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> This is me taking my D2 apart



I only watched it to hear your voice.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 22, 2019)

I purchased the vault girl from Fallout 4 at Gamestop a couple of months ago she goes great with the Mirror's Edge Catalyst Collectors Edition statue and Shadow of the Tomb Raider Collector's Edition statue 
 


Last week I got Grand Theft Auto Vice City for PC home got it second handed of ebay. I purchased this game because I always wanted to own the physical version of this game not just a digital version


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2019)

A 5-pack of PC-speakers, because Gigabyte can't be bothered to include one with their board that has no debug LEDs or post code.

Anyone wants a spare PC-speaker?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 23, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> A 5-pack of PC-speakers, because Gigabyte can't be bothered to include one with their board that has no debug LEDs or post code.
> 
> Anyone wants a spare PC-speaker?


They used to come with the case, never seen one bundled with a motherboard.
Also, I thought modern boards could do the post beep codes via the line out jack as well?


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> They used to come with the case, never seen one bundled with a motherboard.
> Also, I thought modern boards could do the post beep codes via the line out jack as well?


Except at one point case manufacturers must have though "hey, most of board manufacturers have debug LEDs or post codes, lets skimp out on pc-speakers and save $0.05 on a case". As for beep codes with line out, dunno, my last board was from 2013.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 25, 2019)

My Zotac H55ITX-A arrived today. It was packaged extremely well and had a small piece of cardboard protecting the socket. It included 4GB of memory.






I stuck the X3470 in it and it worked right away.






I have it temporarily set up in a case I had lying around until my Node 304 arrives. I used the cooler my 2600K came with. So far temps don't look good with Intel's crappy stock cooler, so I'll have to get a better one .

EDIT: Oof, just realized one of the DIMMs wasn't fully seated. And I call myself an enthusiast... It's fixed now (that was causing the boot issue).

EDIT 2: It turns out that temps are much better in Windows than in the BIOS. Sitting in the 30s and 40s with the 2600K's stock cooler while installing programs.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 25, 2019)

I've been looking at a replacement for the MSI B350M Gaming Pro I've been using since it was new out of box. Originally it was first paired with a Rzyen 3 1200 as a temporary replacement for my ASUS Z97-E with a 4790K. I later upgraded it to a Ryzen 5 2600X and I noticed a large Vdroop when under medium/high load. Since then I was looking at replacing the motherboard with something else but couldn't decide. I then recently swapped out the 2600X for a Ryzen 5 3600 but the Vdroop issue made me wonder if I'm running the 3600 with a higher voltage than is needed. So I was comparing the B450 Tomahawk to the MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi. Fingers crossed I hopefully I made the right decision picking the B450 Tomahawk.

The aluminum heatsink on the CPU VRM is massive in size, and heft only second to the SoC heatsink.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 25, 2019)

I finally got my ED500 back. Well, not specifically the original one, as that one is 220V and sitting in a box across the pond. It looks like Metrovac has updated their labels and packaging in the 3 years that I was away. Anyways, it looks the same, save for the label, and still requires industrial hearing protection for extended use. And still as gobsmackingly simple and powerful. 






The powdery, fine dust still requires a human touch to remove completely, as you'd expect, but all other bits of dust are fair game for the ED500. Glad to have it back in the family and back on the job.


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 26, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I've been looking at a replacement for the MSI B350M Gaming Pro I've been using since it was new out of box. Originally it was first paired with a Rzyen 3 1200 as a temporary replacement for my ASUS Z97-E with a 4790K. I later upgraded it to a Ryzen 5 2600X and I noticed a large Vdroop when under medium/high load. Since then I was looking at replacing for the motherboard with something else but couldn't decide. I then recently swapped out the 2600X for a Ryzen 5 3600 but the Vdroop issue made me wonder if I'm running the 3600 with a higher voltage than is needed. So I was comparing the B450 Tomahawk to the *MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge Wifi*. Fingers crossed I hopefully I made the right decision picking the B450 Tomahawk.
> 
> The aluminum heasink on the CPU VRM is massive in size, and heft only second to SoC heatsink


You chose wisely, the MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WiFi overheats like a bad mutha....









Forgot to add, I did buy something last week, an Oppo AX5s (64GB internal storage, 4GB RAM, mSD slot + dual SIM)  and a Samsung 256GB EVO mSD card. Reason why I'd gotten it is because a new telco in my neck of the woods is offering free trial (1 year) of their network by giving anyone who qualifies up to 4 SIM cards with daily data usage of up to 2GB, this is an offer I couldn't pass up. The Oppo AX5s will be my spare/backup phone to be used when I go overseas, my Samsung 10+ will be used only in my home country. The AX5s surprised me, pretty good specs for a budget phone, liking it thus far....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 28, 2019)

ok ... some might say i change mouse and keyboard as i change my underwear ... (a bit more often tho, for the underwears ... )

with the GMMK-TKL i finally found my dream keyboard (switch swapping is perfect and well ... as long as the main board keep up i am not changing the barebone ever)

so i have my Corsair Dark Core RGB SE with a Qi fast charging pad for a value of 107chf+28chf and a friend with small hands bought something ... you know what they say for peoples with small hands ...
"small hands small.... mouse" it turn out that "idiot" bought a ....

yep ... Asus ROG Spatha .... the biggest ass wireless mouse of all he could get (smallest are from Logitech and the Dark Core is also quite smaller ) value 137chf (BNIB just opened for fit testing... unsuccessful )


i have big hands ... to the point that the original Xbox controller was the freaking most comfortable controller i ever put my bear paws on .... so he came to consult with me,
i tell him to get a refund or exchange it, to what he answer :
"you took a GMMK-TKL for swap switch ability, right?"
uhhhh yes ....
"well you can swap the left and right click OMRON switches ...." *wink wink*
aaaahhh for fudge sake ... taking me by the sweet feelings to incline me to be willing to help him ... ok .... i am willing to trade my Dark Core and the Qi pad plus a beer to make up for the usage period of it.
seal the deal.

yep pretty much ... bigger heavier (not much tho the magnesium alloy bottom looks gorgeous nonetheless ) also another good coincidence ... i am more a MMO player than shooter while he's the opposite, so we are also trading 3 side button for 6 (the distinctive shape of each make it easy to tell which one is ... mapped as top 2 : 1-2 middle 2 : 3-4 bottom 2 : 5-6 just as i liked with my Roccat Nyth)

charging station (and receiver) is not bad at all and the feet is actually made of cast iron it seems (just needed my Y-USB splitter, when charging it seems it use a little too much power for a single USB port but that's not a big issue .... the Qi pad was connected to a phone charger )


nice carrying case ...  some goodies in... and well what the ... ah ok you can either pack the receiver in or only the mouse plus the cable oh well for my holiday i will take it wired, the base will stay at home 


OMRON swappable switches... SWAPPABLE! ahhhh how i love that ... actually you open the whole mouse you have access to all component you can even 3D print your own shell or finger rest and also the battery is accessible (with a pull connector and not soldered )

(last pics credit: https://www.digitalcitizen.life/reviewing-asus-rog-spatha-gaming-mouse-mmo-warriors?page=1)


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 28, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> You chose wisely, the MSI MPG X570 Gaming Edge WiFi overheats like a bad mutha....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope that Oppo phone right there is a beautiful styled phone, how is it performing with only 4GB of RAM? I know it's only on Android 8.1 Oreo.

I miss my Oppo phones I had the Find 7 and the 7a models back in the day.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 28, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> how is it performing with only 4GB of RAM?


just like any other probably ... just as i can't see any real difference between my shield tablet and my Pocophone F1 which have 2 and 6gb respectively .... in the same daily task 

under 2gb is indeed on the low side, 2gb is fine and above is just extra


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 29, 2019)

Ordered a Fractal Node 304 for my new Plex server build. I wanted it since it has 6 3.5" bays that have fans blowing over them.





Here's the finished product. It's my first time working with an ITX case, and we all know how mediocre my cable management can be.






Ideally, I'd like to get fully modular PSU. All of the cables from this one are crammed behind it. 

The server has a Xeon X3470 underclocked to 2.5GHz to keep temps down, the Zotac H55ITX board, 4GB of memory, a 120GB PNY CS900 as the boot drive, and an 8TB WD White that I pulled from my EasyStore external drive as the data drive (with the 3.3v mod done).

As for the case, it's solidly built and looks great. I'd recommend against using the fan controller it has. The wires are very thin and moving the switch sometimes seems to cut power to the entire system (Maybe shorting out the Molex connector it's plugged into, which isn't ideal to say the least ). Eventually I plan to replace the fans with PWM ones and get another Silverstone fan hub like I have in my main rig. For now, I have the rear fan plugged into the one leftover fan header on the board, and the front two are unplugged.


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 29, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I hope that Oppo phone right there is a beautiful styled phone, how is it performing with only 4GB of RAM? I know it's only on Android 8.1 Oreo.
> 
> I miss my Oppo phones I had the Find 7 and the 7a models back in the day.


It's pretty good, I have no problem with using my Samsung Tab S2 (only 3GB RAM) , so far, I'm impressed with its performance and battery longevity. I've not experienced any slowdown or lag, but do bear in mind I don't use this phone heavily as my S10+ is my daily driver......the AX5s has, thus far, shown itself to be a pretty reliable backup daily driver.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 29, 2019)

Bought this the other day for £700 used and never delidded, I received it yesterday.






1.8v input voltage, 1.21v core, HT off, 4.7ghz



Seemingly it's a reasonable overclocker, however I can't be certain until I've delidded and upgraded the cooling solution presumably the end of this year or next year.


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 29, 2019)

Corsair peripherals...

Ready for pick up tomoz morning. 

Very cheap under £50 and never been used. Ex display


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Bought this the other day for £700 used and never delidded, I received it yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 130385
> 
> ...



I'd like to find one of these already de-lidded if possible..  That said it'll have to wait as £700 would pay the mortgage for nearly a month and a half....  

Looks a decent overclocker   I would like to get my X299 Dark out and running and this is the CPU of choice for me...  One day


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 30, 2019)

Got them now! All working so far.
Bought £40 for the lot

Corsair k65 lux RGB keyboard
Corsair MM800 RGB POLARIS MAT
CORSAIR SCIMITAR RGB OPTICAL MOUSE
CORSAIR VOID PRO 7.1 GAMING HEADSET WITH DOLBY


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 30, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Got them now! All working so far.
> Bought £40 for the lot
> 
> Corsair k65 lux RGB keyboard
> ...


nice set nice price  

also for me, since the Roccat Alumic is great for speed and a bit small now ... i wanted a bit more "mousepad real estate"  (well the Alumic has a "control side but that's a gimmick don't feel any difference at all on opposite to a cloth mousepad) 

so, Asus Cerberus in sale : 9.50chf a real steal

same depth as my Silverstone RV01 (850x300) i have under and mhhh 450mm less his width (400x300)

actually i wanted that one (not discounted at almost 25chf instead of 9.50 would've been idiotic) or the new one  (yeah i know i am a fashion victim ... but they are sober enough ) but it was either too small or too big in any of the 3 size available, priced higher or not in stock


----------



## F-Zero (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey guys, hope you doing good. I changed my Freezer 240 for the Kraken x72.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 30, 2019)

phill said:


> I'd like to find one of these already de-lidded if possible.. That said it'll have to wait as £700 would pay the mortgage for nearly a month and a half....
> 
> Looks a decent overclocker  I would like to get my X299 Dark out and running and this is the CPU of choice for me... One day


One day you'll get one, delidded too would be nice, after all the temps on this thing is no joke, I'm already saving for a new cooler


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> One day you'll get one, delidded too would be nice, after all the temps on this thing is no joke, I'm already saving for a new cooler



Will you be going for air, AIO or custom water?  

I'm not surprised they are a little warm.  Would you consider that to be a good price for the CPU?  Looking on Ebay and such like, they are quite scarely priced....


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 30, 2019)

phill said:


> Will you be going for air, AIO or custom water?


I'm currently on a silent loop 280mm, I'm currently looking at the external radiator route (MO-RA3 or car radiator).


phill said:


> Would you consider that to be a good price for the CPU? Looking on Ebay and such like, they are quite scarely priced....


At £700? I got a bargain pretty much, pricing can be pretty poor but don't pay more than £800 for one. Not to mention I think I got quite lucky on this one, it was ran stock since purchased and never delidded, it also seems to be a good bin after 4.7 HT off 1.21v is all fully stable - most 7980xe's seem to use 1.3v+ for those clocks apparently, I'd love to see HT on stable with this after all it's rock solid stable in games so far but I'm afraid the AIO will definitely not be up to the additional thermal output.


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I'm currently on a silent loop 280mm, I'm currently looking at the external radiator route (MO-RA3 or car radiator).
> 
> At £700? I got a bargain pretty much, pricing can be pretty poor but don't pay more than £800 for one. Not to mention I think I got quite lucky on this one, it was ran stock since purchased and never delidded, it also seems to be a good bin after 4.7 HT off 1.21v is all fully stable - most 7980xe's seem to use 1.3v+ for those clocks apparently, I'd love to see HT on stable with this after all it's rock solid stable in games so far but I'm afraid the AIO will definitely not be up to the additional thermal output.



Ah I'd have guessed you'd need some form of bigger cooler for that beast.  I guess stock speeds with an AIO might be ok with the HT turned on?  Be interesting to find out    Definitely a bigger rad and better config would help the temps there   I've never really bothered turning off HT, always tested my CPUs with it on..  
I guess also the ambient temp your in will have a lot to do with it as well as the surface area of the rad you buy as I'm sure you know   I do wonder if there's a point of diminishing returns on the size of the rad tho?

I paid a little more when I bought this 5960X I have.  It was a slightly cherry picked CPU, managed 4.5Ghz @ 1.12vcore, stable and it worked   That was with Windows 7, Windows 10 seems to put a lot more on the CPU which is where the volts needed to go up a bit..  
At the time I paid £1000 which was about £100 over a random CPU, something that I'd not hold back doing again should I be able to buy the 7980XE.  I don't like the idea of spending all that cash and finding out it's a dud...  I pay a bit more to get something that definitely going to hit those clocks, I'm very happy   Learnt that the hard way with a QX9650 .... lol  Still, I'd love to grab one at some point


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 30, 2019)

Some more games. 

Just need 3rd entry and psp game.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 30, 2019)

phill said:


> I guess stock speeds with an AIO might be ok with the HT turned on? Be interesting to find out


Definitely, but what's the fun in then what I can turn off HT, push clocks without any issue and be quite a nice bit faster than a stock 7980xe with HT on? 








						Intel Core i9 7980XE @ 4700.93 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[gqdabp] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-PH8762P (2019-08-30 22:21:38) - MB: Asus ROG RAMPAGE VI EXTREME OMEGA - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## Roddey (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 30, 2019)

Whattatum... Really nice and bright idea.


----------



## Roddey (Aug 30, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Whattatum... Really nice and bright idea.


My eyes are going downhill. The bright white helps with that if I need to do anything in the case. An all black heavy case sitting close to the floor causing me to have a flashlight, eye glasses on, with my nose in the case isn't working well anymore. I can see clearly inside the case.


----------



## Animalpak (Aug 31, 2019)

You really pay for what you get, and i opted for the absolute best. 

Im not disappointed at all in fact i am so impressed by the sound quality and most important in-game performance.

BUT i still need a better soundcard for them.


----------



## Roddey (Aug 31, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> You really pay for what you get, and i opted for the absolute best.
> 
> Im not disappointed at all in fact i am so impressed by the sound quality and most important in-game performance.
> 
> BUT i still need a better soundcard for them.


I dont know if your looking for sound effects, but there are some reasonable dacs/amps out there if sound effects are not important to you.



Roddey said:


> I dont know if your looking for sound effects, but there are some reasonable dacs/amps out there if sound effects are not important to you.


Audiosciencereview.com


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 31, 2019)

Mikrotik CRS305-1G-4S+ and the 10g optics.

Got some 2m fiber off camera.

Building a cluster at a home because I’m tired of certain VMs going down when I do maintenance.

QNAP
Server 1
Server 2
Uplink to core switch

All 10G pretty pumped! My last optic for my second server is running late though. Damn hurricane.

Its the only thing I cant manage with the rest of my unifi stack but its so cheap to go 10G and this switch was so cheap ($130US) it was worth it instead of the expensive unifi 10g switch.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 31, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> You really pay for what you get, and i opted for the absolute best.


according to that theory ... a Samsung flagship or a Apple flagship, if they were worth their price, would be the absolute best around ... my Pocophone F1 beg to differ...
(although can be read " you have to pay for getting something"  ) nothing is absolute.

but for Sennheiser it's partially true with 3 to 4* reviews they are in the top mhhhh 10, but 250chf as regular price ouch .... (although unlike Razer they are almost worth their price)
i got one in auction on ricardo. ch for 100chf pitted it against my current Roccat Kave (stereo) 86'ish chf ... the Kave stayed the GSP got sold back  (higher price ... the one that sold it to me was more reasonable than me, 3 day auction duration at 85 start price was a wrong move ... Sennheiser is like Intel or Nvidia ... you put them on auction with enough display time and people go crazy over the auction )
not a soundcard issue  used them with a Fiio Q1 Mark 2 DAC and a Fiio X5 III DAC/DAP for testing

if i had to change my Kave i would go for a https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/product/logitech-g-pro-x-gaming-headsets-11492508 price is reasonable, design is sober, sound quality is excellent  and also a top 10 worthy judging by the reviews.

it's just like for IEM ... i have a dual driver and 1 balanced armature 12'ish chf TRN V60 with 2.5mm balanced cable upgrade versus a 119chf Fiio FA1 single balanced armature IEM well the 3D printed shell of the FA1 is astounding the sound is great but not really 107chf greater  than the V60, well Fiio is technically cheap, when you compare them to Westone, RHA, Audio Technica or Audeze (even the 700chf Astel&Kern Diana) but still sound great compared to their respective offer (price not equivalent ofc ) 


still, an excellent headset although a little bit overpriced (70 to 100 chf less and that would be acceptable)


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 31, 2019)

Works well sofar.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 1, 2019)

Downgraded my PC to the below. It took a while to get everything right but now I am happy with my current setup:

MB:ASRock B450 Steel Legend-90£
CPU:Ryzen 5 3600X-219£
Cooler:Corsair H100x-76£
RAM:16GB Patriot Viper Steel 3600mhz XMP-96£
GPU:XFX 5700XT Thicc II-410£
Case:CoolerMaster H500-105£
PSU:CoolerMaster MasterWatt 650W-61£
Monitor:AOC AGON 322QC4-350£

Kept the m.2 ssd's,one SATA ssd, the keyboard,mouse, speakers and the headset from my previous PC.


----------



## theonek (Sep 1, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Downgraded my PC to the below. It took a while to get everything right but now I am happy with my current setup:
> 
> MB:ASRock B450 Steel Legend-90£
> CPU:Ryzen 5 3600X-219£
> ...


well, post some test results with this video card...


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 1, 2019)

There you go:


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 2, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> You really pay for what you get, and i opted for the absolute best.
> 
> Im not disappointed at all in fact i am so impressed by the sound quality and most important in-game performance.
> 
> BUT i still need a better soundcard for them.


No, you really don't. They're rated at 28 Ohm, even onboard should handle it without a problem. Unless you have a real crappy onboard with poor mic input. In that case get a proper soundcard. DAC/AMPs with mic in don't come cheap.


----------



## Roddey (Sep 2, 2019)

Chomiq said:


> No, you really don't. They're rated at 28 Ohm, even onboard should handle it without a problem. Unless you have a real crappy onboard with poor mic input. In that case get a proper soundcard. DAC/AMPs with mic in don't come cheap.


Oh ya forgot about the mike problem when I made the suggestion for the dac/amp. I don't use a mic so I didnt think about that. Should of though.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 4, 2019)

Finally, a comfy chair


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Downgraded my PC to the below. It took a while to get everything right but now I am happy with my current setup:
> 
> MB:ASRock B450 Steel Legend-90£
> CPU:Ryzen 5 3600X-219£
> ...


How's that RAM working out? Curious to see how far you can push it, considering I can easily get an extra 200MHz out of mine at tighter timings than spec.
Also, that's a downgrade?


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 4, 2019)

Did not have a lot of time to play with the RAM, this is the best I got atm:






I will try this kit these days to see if I can get 3200mhz with lower timings Crucial Ballistix Sport LT BLS2K8G4D32AESCK 3200 MHz , I like this RAM as it is white and low profile and it was cheaper than the Patriot one which does not work on my system or on Intel with the XMP 3600mhz.

This is a downgrade as I sold my previous PC which among others it had an i7 9700K ,MSI Gaming AC Z390 and a MSI GAming Trio RTX2080


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Did not have a lot of time to play with the RAM, this is the best I got atm:
> 
> View attachment 131021
> 
> ...


The Patriot RAM didn't work on your setup? Odd, as both myself and someone else on TPU has had really good success with it. I guess it goes to show how different UEFI's handles RAM.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 4, 2019)

Somehow managed to find a neo (!!) kit before getting my 3900x (ordered on july 10) thanks amd

F4-3600C16D-32GTZN


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 5, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> The Patriot RAM didn't work on your setup? Odd, as both myself and someone else on TPU has had really good success with it. I guess it goes to show how different UEFI's handles RAM.


I tested the RAM on 4 different motherboards, does not hit 3600mhz without bsod, including Intel z370 platform...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 5, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I tested the RAM on 4 different motherboards, does not hit 3600mhz without bsod, including Intel z370 platform...


Wow, that's really a shame. Seems like you got a real lemon there.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes... I had lots of ram problems since I got the Ryzen, replaced 4 kits and 3 motherboards already ) and still have the bsod's but I genuinly like my Ryzen set up I just need to find the problem with the bsod's in idle


----------



## theonek (Sep 5, 2019)

well, you can always lower the ram speed clock for stability, and up it's power a little....


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 5, 2019)

Did some research online and the BSOD's might actually be from the AMD graphics driver, the enhanced sync and also the hardware acceleration options in Firefox...will test this and see where I can get


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Did some research online and the BSOD's might actually be from the AMD graphics driver, the enhanced sync and also the hardware acceleration options in Firefox...will test this and see where I can get


Most likely graphics driver, I'm running FF on my sys and have no BSOD issue.


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 5, 2019)

Bought some stuff at a local IT exhibition, the RGB mousepad (only bought it as it's an undeniable fact that not only does RGB improve a PC overall system performance, having RGB mouse, keyboard and mousepad improve gaming performance to Godlike level ), the Creative SXFI Theater and Outlier Gold cost me a total of about 226USD. Not too shabby, always wanted a truly wireless, and since the SXFI Theater and Outlier Gold were bundled at about 209USD, I figured 'Why not?'


----------



## ASOT (Sep 5, 2019)

AMD


----------



## Eskimonster (Sep 6, 2019)

Just bought this little beast.
Seasonic Prime Ultra Platinum 550


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 6, 2019)

I just got a Ryzen 7 3700x to replace my Ryzen 5 2600 a few days ago and I'm very happy with it so far.


http://imgur.com/sgzrkd2


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 6, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I just got a Ryzen 7 3700x to replace my Ryzen 5 2600 a few days ago and I'm very happy with it so far.



Nice! Let us know how your clocks and voltages are. I'm curious as to the silicon quality and board behaviour on yours.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 6, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I just got a Ryzen 7 3700x to replace my Ryzen 5 2600 a few days ago and I'm very happy with it so far.


Congrats on the upgrade. A question though.. Your board has a 16MB bios chip. Did you lose BIOS features when you upgraded like on MSI boards?


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 7, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Congrats on the upgrade. A question though.. Your board has a 16MB bios chip. Did you lose BIOS features when you upgraded like on MSI boards?


No, my BIOS still has a full featured GUI.
I have no idea why MSI can't fit a full GUI BIOS in the 16 MB chip because Asus definitely did.


tabascosauz said:


> Nice! Let us know how your clocks and voltages are. I'm curious as to the silicon quality and board behaviour on yours.


I Ran the Cinebench R15 Single Core test and I saw 4 different cores reach 4.375 GHZ.
On the Multicore test all cores were hitting 4.25 to 4.275 GHz and even hit 4.3 GHz for a few seconds on one run.
The voltages at full all core boost get up around 1.48 or even 1.5 v for a few seconds here and there.
At idle or when just web browsing the voltage is anywhere from .907v to around 1.2v.
I haven't OC'd it yet that was just with PBO enabled.
I'm going to wait a bit until I have the time to really get into it before I test out any all core OCs.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Sep 9, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> Nice! Let us know how your clocks and voltages are. I'm curious as to the silicon quality and board behaviour on yours.


I hit 4.425 Ghz and 4.4 Ghz after changing a few of the PBO settings.


http://imgur.com/WByR6zk


R20 Scores of 4885/503 with max clock hitting 4.4 Ghz:


http://imgur.com/V250QAR


----------



## Trekkie4 (Sep 13, 2019)

This! 

Latest addition to my growing Pioneer HiFi setup, Pioneer A-503R integrated amplifier (pic is for reference only, mine looks exactly the same & is fully preserved)


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2019)

Just replaced my laptop battery, the old battery wouldn't charge anymore, it lasted only 2 years.
Unfortunately the new battery is of the same type "Lipo Ion Polymer".  (Li Ion batteries are much better).
The new battery costed me 80 EUR.  Whenever I will buy a new laptop I will avoid all laptops with these Lipo batteries.
From now on I try to keep the laptop plugged in as much as possible to avoid full discharge cycles and hoping that it'll last longer.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 14, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Just replaced my laptop battery, the old battery wouldn't charge anymore, it lasted only 2 years.
> Unfortunately the new battery is of the same type "Lipo Ion Polymer".  (Li Ion batteries are much better).
> The new battery costed me 80 EUR.  Whenever I will buy a new laptop I will avoid all laptops with these Lipo batteries.
> From now on I try to keep the laptop plugged in as much as possible to avoid full discharge cycles and hoping that it'll last longer.
> ...



Eh?
I don't think you know too much about battery tech. Lithium Polymer batteries are actually using more advanced technology than older Lithium Ion batteries. Older style Li-Ion batteries are rigid and as such you end up with bigger, heavier battery packs. Also, you couldn't swap the one you have for a Li-Ion pack, as it would simply not fit.
The fact that your battery failed, might simply be bad luck, or a poor quality battery cell.
All types of Lithium batteries should ideally not be charging at all times, as that reduces the battery capacity quicker.
At the same time, they don't like being completely discharged either, as this can actually make them fail. There's supposed to be a protection circuit in the battery to prevent too low current in the battery pack, but it's possible that failed and also killed your battery pack. However, as long as the battery pack has a proper management/protection circuit, you should ideally discharge it fully, before charging it again, but it's by no means as important as with older battery techs.
It's also possible that it failed because of being charged at too hot or too cold temperatures. Li-ion type batteries shouldn't be charged below 0 degrees C.
Ideally always charge your battery above 5 degrees C and never hotter than 45 degrees C.
There really are too many variables as to why your battery failed, but don't go blaming the underlying tech, as there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> I don't think you know too much about battery tech. Lithium Polymer batteries are actually using more advanced technology than older Lithium Ion batteries.








TheLostSwede said:


> The fact that your battery failed, might simply be bad luck, or a poor quality battery cell.



Let's hope this new one will last much longer then.


----------



## Trekkie4 (Sep 14, 2019)

Another day, another Pioneer in the house!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 14, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 131899
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope this new one will last much longer then.


As a side note, it's impossible to avoid anything with LiPo batteries, as they're used in everything these days, as they're much more flexible than older, rigid Li-Ion batteries.
I wouldn't trust that info graphic, beyond the fact that each cell stores slightly less power than an older style Li-Ion cell. However, due to the nature of LiPo batteries, you can pack more cells into the same space, so the final battery wouldn't store less power.
Battery technologies changes a lot and a modern LiPo battery should last a lot longer than what yours did. I truly believe something malfunctioned which caused the actual LiPo cells to drop below the threshold from which they can be recharged.
What you should look at in the future though, is LiFePO4 batteries, as they're supposed to have a 5-7 year life span.

_Another big no-no for LiPo batteries is leaving them plugged in even when they are already fully charged. This will lead to “trickle charging,” or the process where the battery recharges with the smallest drop in battery voltage. Aside from accelerating the deterioration of the battery, leaving it plugged in also tends to result in overheating. As we have mentioned, heat is a major weakness of LiPo batteries. _









						What is the Lifespan of a LiPo Battery? How Long They Last
					

LiPo batteries have been a valuable upgrade to lithium-ion battery technology. Compared to their predecessors, LiPo batteries are smaller, lighter, and have a higher power capacity. However, LiPo batteries are not perfect. Although they are




					3dinsider.com


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 14, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Congrats on the upgrade. A question though.. Your board has a 16MB bios chip. Did you lose BIOS features when you upgraded like on MSI boards?


When I tried the newer BIOS on my X470 Gaming Plus, the only important feature missing was secure erase. I liked that new simple user interface 

Tho I had to go back since I had to use secure erase on one of my SSDs.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 15, 2019)

My new GPU Palit 2070 SUPER JetStream


----------



## theonek (Sep 15, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> My new GPU Palit 2070 SUPER JetStream


and I guess you are done with amd cards with this super.....


----------



## SpectateSwampBANNED (Sep 16, 2019)

Not a purchase really but a minor investment in time. 
This app can use details from the FileName to determine the Thumbnail segment.. 
Start point, duration, speed, repeat, freeze and more in the FN


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 17, 2019)

Today is one of those rare lucky days when you order one component and actually receive two. I had placed an order for a Xeon X3363 on Ebay but immediately cancelled in favor of buying a cheaper one on AliExpress. The Ebay order was refunded too late when the CPU was already posted. Not complaining.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 17, 2019)

theonek said:


> and I guess you are done with amd cards with this super.....


For a couple of years...


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 17, 2019)

It's on the way! A new cooler for my NVME boot drive






						EZDIY-FAB 5V ARGB M.2 Heatsink SSD Cooler with 20mm Cooling Fan for PCIE NVME or SATA M.2 2280 SSD Cooling,with Thermal Pad (SSD Not Included): Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

EZDIY-FAB 5V ARGB M.2 Heatsink SSD Cooler with 20mm Cooling Fan for PCIE NVME or SATA M.2 2280 SSD Cooling,with Thermal Pad (SSD Not Included): Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				






kapone32 said:


> It's on the way! A new cooler for my NVME boot drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I picked up one of these to solve the problem of too many fans not enough headers 



			https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B00NTUJTAK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2019)

8GB ram is the maximum for my HP 14" laptop.
Went from 6GB CL15 to 8GB CL13


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2019)

Some nothing new in the mail today what could it be 



If you just want to the goods standup against the Mirror's Edge Catalyst Collector's Edition box and not everything else:


Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 18, 2019)

My most expensive phone to date! A silver Samsung Galaxy Fold.....even buying it with a contract with a local telco, it cost me about 1740USD (after convertion)


----------



## emissary42 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2019)

Something new landed for pickup today just before the weekend starts


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 20, 2019)

Wish mine did after 2months and 10 days waiting..


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Wish mine did after 2months and 10 days waiting..


A store in my country got 20+ AMD Ryzen 9 3900X *Tray* home.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 21, 2019)

After 3 years im replacing my gtx 1070. 

Its heavy this block


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2019)

jormungand said:


> After 3 years im replacing my gtx 1070.
> 
> Its heavy this block
> 
> View attachment 132342View attachment 132343



I did exactly the same thing, went from msi GTX1070 Gaming X to this card.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 21, 2019)

bought g903 lightspeed + powerplay pad,can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## theonek (Sep 21, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> bought g903 lightspeed + powerplay pad,can't wait for them to arrive.


G903 is really interesting mouse....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 21, 2019)

theonek said:


> G903 is really interesting mouse....View attachment 132363


yeah I'll be using it for daily pc use and most games,for fps I'm still gonna keep my g403 wireless

the infinity wheel is a great feature



emissary42 said:


> View attachment 132170



post oc results !!!



jormungand said:


> After 3 years im replacing my gtx 1070.
> 
> Its heavy this block
> 
> View attachment 132342View attachment 132343



got this one,it's ridiculous how cool and quiet it is.
just beat control,this card barely breaks 50 degrees with a hefty oc on core and memory,and this is running rtx on at 50% fan speed that's barely audible.just sick.
see for yourself








						What are you playing?
					

700+ hours of Xenoblade Chronicles X and I finished chapter 12. This is my personal record, I've never played any other game for that long, I played Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops and Peace Walker for 500+ hours though.    Xenoblade Chronicles X is theoretically and practically the biggest game...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




btw did you get the control bundle too ?


----------



## jormungand (Sep 21, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> yeah I'll be using it for daily pc use and most games,for fps I'm still gonna keep my g403 wireless
> 
> the infinity wheel is a great feature
> 
> ...


that was my surprise too...its so quiet and cool.
yeah i got the Control/Wolf bundle too..... even though i wanted the CoD MW bundle, but they told me that like i bought it 1 day before the swap
i had to cancel my order and buy it again in order to get CoD.



P4-630 said:


> I did exactly the same thing, went from msi GTX1070 Gaming X to this card.


Mine was the EVGA GTX 1070 FTW , damn i got to love that card. gonna be selling it to a friend of mine that plays at 1080p.


BTW any of you are using the support bracket for prevent sagging?? i put mine but like im a little afraid that is any instance cuz of vibration it can move and touch the fan blades..


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2019)

jormungand said:


> BTW any of you are using the support bracket for prevent sagging??



Yes I'm using it. I don't have issues with it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 21, 2019)

mine doesn't sag without the bracket.or at least it's not excessive.
the 1080ti trio sagged like a mutha


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> mine doesn't sag without the bracket.or at least it's not excessive.



Not yet maybe..


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 21, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Not yet maybe..


what ?



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> My new GPU Palit 2070 SUPER JetStream


didn't you have 5700xt ?

the JS/SJS cards are super nice,cool and quiet.Had 1080 SJS myself.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> what ?



In my experience it happens overtime.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 21, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> In my experience it happens over overtime.


how is it possible to develop a sag over time ? it either does or doesn't.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 21, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> how is it possible to develop a sag over time ? it either does or doesn't.


put a lvl meter on it and mark it, check after a week or a monthe and see if it moved...
im a sucker for balance since a Libra person Lmao so i put the bracket cuz that ( MUTHA) its heavy lol


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 21, 2019)

jormungand said:


> put a lvl meter on it and mark it, check after a week or a monthe and see if it moved...
> im a sucker for balance since a Libra person Lmao so i put the bracket cuz that ( MUTHA) its heavy lol


the bracket doesn't do that much tbh either


----------



## jormungand (Sep 21, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> the bracket doesn't do that much tbh either


 i cant help it, ill just hope it wont sag over time.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 21, 2019)

jormungand said:


> i cant help it, ill just hope it wont sag over time.


vertical poles work a lot better,get one like this


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 21, 2019)

Example
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-hsf-too-heavy-sagging-gpu-solved.236307/post-3713643


----------



## Valantar (Sep 21, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> vertical poles work a lot better,get one like this


... and make sure to install it exactly like that, blocking the PCIe power connectors


----------



## theonek (Sep 21, 2019)

well, if your card is placed with fans facing down, like most of pc cases, heavy cards do have sagging, no way they don't, but if your card is placed upside with fans, there is no sagging then


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 24, 2019)

Anker soundcore liberty neo//T-Mobile hotspot




And got comply tips for it as well


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 25, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> didn't you have 5700xt ?



Had...sent it back


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## jormungand (Sep 25, 2019)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Had...sent it back


on time ill dare to say.... if im not wrong this was the one 5700xt you had??









i wonder why hardware unboxed recommended this gpu....


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Sep 26, 2019)

jormungand said:


> on time ill dare to say.... if im not wrong this was the one 5700xt you had??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 27, 2019)

@TheLostSwede My ISP *finally* decided to upgrade my modem 




^Made almost 5 years ago... (old one)




^New one (made 3 months ago).

Now the other good news : Goodbye 250/50 Mbit/s...
Hello 1Gb/s GPON connection 





2,4GHz WiFi (Netgear R7800 + Intel AC 9260) :




5GHz WiFi (Netgear R7800 + Intel AC 9260) :




Not sure how fast WiFi should be on 2x2 AC WiFi card (2,4Ghz vs. 5GHz), but above result is best case scenario on my end.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 27, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @TheLostSwede My ISP *finally* decided to upgrade my modem
> 
> View attachment 132788
> ^Made almost 5 years ago... (old one)
> ...


I'm most impressed by those ping times. Hot damn.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 27, 2019)

I think there is only two other users of this fibre connection in whole building I live.
Signal strength (data from InSSIDer) :
Around -35dBm on 2,4GHz,
Around -43dBm on 5GHz.
Samsung S10 on 5GHz (same spot as previous results) :


----------



## phill (Sep 27, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @TheLostSwede My ISP *finally* decided to upgrade my modem
> 
> View attachment 132788
> ^Made almost 5 years ago... (old one)
> ...



I just wanted to clarify the only reason why I'm sad is that I can't even get speeds a 30th of those where I live in the UK  I am very much looking forward to moving to somewhere that has much faster internet!! 

Well I've saved a few things to put up here so, here goes 









These where for my SR-2 but having just noticed that they are 4Gb sticks and I thought they where 2Gb sticks...  I'm going to hang my head in shame....





Another upgrade for one of my crunchers and for my Dell R620 server..  Sadly I need to get a heatsink for it, as it's only a single CPU setup, but my very awesome mate @TheMadDutchDude has sorted me out with a pair, so  





Always need to test with CB  





Thankfully the CPUs both work, I am looking forward to testing them together whenever that might be 

Here's a few bits from a friend who knows I have a big problem with not being able to throw things out, so he gives it to me instead!  Thank you @blindfitter 









These are for some upgrades for my R730 server, I currently have two but they are both only single CPU setups and only have two sticks of RAM in, since it's DDR4, it's still kinda pricey...  They both had quad core Xeon's (E5-2628 V3) and 32Gb (2 x 16Gb) so I thought why not, lets make them a little more beefier  
But I noticed that I bought the wrong CPUs as these are 8C 8T models, I was a little gutted...  These might be getting taken back by the seller for me, or if not, I'll sell them on.  They where fairly well priced, I thought they where a slightly different model, so numpty here needs to have a better look at things lol





I just had to do a CB run  





Here's another upgrade for the R620 server, 8 sticks of DDR3, so a total of 64Gb... Completely overkill and I'll never need it but what's wrong with having a bit of overkill??......





















As both of my Z77 and Z97 systems, where only 8Gb RAM, I thought I'd like to make them 32Gb as I thought 16Gb was so last year, I thought what the hell 













I had some fun with the RAM since my Z77 didn't seem to like the 32Gb and came back with an error in MemTest, actually a  lot of errors...
I tried them in the Z97 and tested each stick individually with Memtest for at least two passes and they came back with no errors..  Then I tried all 4 together and set just the XMP, then ran again another two passes and that was that...  Worked fine..  They also suggested I use RamcheckLX  rather than Memtest, but I'm not sure I have the cash for a RamcheckLX  .... lol

And last but certainly not least....
















Oh and here's one more thing...  Well, technically two I guess....





But I'll ask this...  What's better than 2 12C 24T CPUs?.......





Well obviously 4 12C 24T CPU's !!  
My good friend @TheMadDutchDude helps me with the crazy %$"^%"$ in me, so at least two of these will be being sent over to the UK at some point  Also there's another stick of the Crucial RAM as well, to make my second 32Gb set of the RAM 

And here's one more shot that might show a bit more of the crazy in me 





Not the best of angles but I hope that makes at least one or two people smile 

Been trying to get these pictures up for a while so I hope they are acceptable    Thanks for looking and many apologies for the amount of pics!!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 28, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @TheLostSwede My ISP *finally* decided to upgrade my modem
> 
> View attachment 132788
> ^Made almost 5 years ago... (old one)
> ...


The WiFi performance looks about right, so nothing to worry about there.
I'm a bit jealous both at your ping and your speed though...


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 28, 2019)

phill said:


> I just wanted to clarify the only reason why I'm sad is that I can't even get speeds a 30th of those where I live in the UK  I am very much looking forward to moving to somewhere that has much faster internet!!
> 
> Well I've saved a few things to put up here so, here goes
> 
> ...


Dang it @phill, that's a lot of hardware for one post.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Dang it @phill, that's a lot of hardware for one post.



I'm going to take that as a positive and a complement, so I'll say thank you    Just going to point out my signature at this point tho....


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 28, 2019)

phill said:


> I'm going to take that as a positive and a complement, so I'll say thank you   Just going to point out my signature at this point tho....


I was browsing on my Note 9 last night, lots of swiping up then down, and then back up was required.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2019)

I try to never look at things on my phone unless it's just a quick Google search to be honest.  I hate trying to see a full screen on a mobile screen, just never seems to work for me...  I did think should I put these pics in a link for people to click on to rather than just uploading the images like I did..  Never sure of the right way to do things...  

Hopefully it made a few people smile


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 28, 2019)

phill said:


> Hopefully it made a few people smile


Appreciate the post. In the future though thumbnails are the more practical way to go.


----------



## phill (Sep 28, 2019)

I could always change them into thumbnails if that was easier?    I don't mind doing that


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 29, 2019)

2 for $50.  Play all my games perfectly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2019)

Was searching for a cheap OBDII reader and I needed a spare 10g optic so I grabbed one. Looks like 10gtek changed the singles packaging because it came in this sweet tin painted container!



Spoiler: Because people cry











Spoiler


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 30, 2019)

Yesterday I bought the Nintendo Switch Lite with the grey color. The included power supply for charging was a unexpected odd ball for me. The size of the wall wart is much bigger than I would of expected for only charging. Has some heft to it as well. I'm sorta of curious if the power supply is for the Switch. The higher pixel density of the smaller screen does make reading small text in earlier Switch games somewhat more difficult than I had imagined it would.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 30, 2019)

Lets put to test if the legend is true.....


----------



## Valantar (Sep 30, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Yesterday I bought the Nintendo Switch Lite with the grey color. The included power supply for charging was a unexpected odd ball for me. The size of the wall wart is much bigger than I would of expected for only charging. Has some heft to it as well. I'm sorta of curious if the power supply is for the Switch. The higher pixel density of the smaller screen does make reading small text in earlier Switch games somewhat more difficult than I had imagined it would.


I bought a "regular" switch (the 2019 updated version) a couple of weeks ago, and this is what the EU wall wart looks like. Definitely not small. Output is 5V 1.5A/ 15V 2.6A.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 1, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Definitely not small. Output is 5V 1.5A/ 15V 2.6A.


That's the same rated output for this one bundled with the Switch Lite made by Liteon. Looks identical except for the US to EU plug difference.


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 1, 2019)

I set up an unraid server on some old 2009-2010ish APU and mobo I had lying around and the requirements of the software I was running on it quickly outstripped its performance (though as a pure storage server without docker or VMs it would have worked fine, which was my original intention - to replace a hardware RAID enclosure with something expandable and reliable) so I picked up some decomissioned server hardware.






Came configured with dual Xeon E5 2620 V2 cpus, and I found a decent deal on a pair of E5 2665 cpus, so I got an extra four cores and 8 threads now.

Current configuration is:
Processor: 2x Xeon E5-2665
Memory: 16GB DDR3 (4 x 4GB - DDR3 - Reg )
Controller: 1x LSI 9211-4i based SAS card in IT mode
HDDs: 5x 3TB WD Reds, 1x 2TB WD Green, 1x 1TB WD Black
-> 15TB array, a little under 2/3rds full atm, single parity. Need to pick up some more drives so I can upgrade the parity drive capacity and move to dual parity

Server Chassis/ Case: CSE-846E16-R1200B
Motherboard: X9DRi-F
Backplane: BPN-SAS2-846EL1 24-port 4U SAS2 6Gbps single-expander backplane
Power: 2x 920Watt Power Supply PWS-920P-1R Platinum










A decent uplift.

Thinking of picking up 64GB of ECC Registered from ebay and/or a gtx 960 for the NVENC/NVDEC acceleration in jellyfin, but for now just going to use it as is, apart from removing the 3x80mm fanwall and replacing it with 3x 120mm static pressure fans and some weatherstripping to prevent air bypassing the wall and circling back into the fan intakes.






That, and using the IPMI to set fans to "optimal" has brought the noise level down a lot from the 7K RPM screamers that were there before. Temperature is still alright under unrealistic 100% load. Next to see if the Pin 17 fan mode toggle works with the PSUs I have.

I don't actually have a server rack or much space to put one, so I'm probably going to build something out of 2x4 to suspend it from the furnace room ceiling joists at some point.

I intend to 3d print a 3x140mm fan mount to place in front of the hotswap bays at some point as well, once I get my printer working properly again since the 120mm fans max out around 3K RPM and won't create as much static pressure as the nidecs. The fact I cant hear the server upstairs now while idling is worth the trade off of a few degrees and/or a few more fans worth of cost for insurance though.


----------



## Roddey (Oct 1, 2019)

Well I changed some fans to Phanteks and Noctua 140mm. Even though the Phanteks are rated the same d.b. rating as the previous 120mm fans I had, the sound is much less irritating with the larger fans. In a vertical position as cpu heatsink fans I prefer the Phanteks over the Noctua, get about 250 rpm more out of them before I flat line them in the fan curve for sound control. Never had Phantek fans before, but there sound even at 1600 rpm is mellow when there in the vertical position. Very nice fans. The Noctua though sound quieter in the horizontal position(tried them both) when there up top pointing down. None of the fans I have tried so far work well in the horizontal position blowing up out of the case. They will get louder or start to whine.
Had to use the rubber screws off the Noctua fans on the Phanteks to get them to work with brackets for the heatsink. The 140mm fan hits the i/o shield

. There 140mm fans with 120mm holes.





Roddey said:


> Well I changed some fans to Phanteks and Noctua 140mm. Even though the Phanteks are rated the same d.b. rating as the previous 120mm fans I had, the sound is much less irritating on the larger fans. In a vertical position as cpu heatsink fans I prefer the Phanteks over the Noctua, get about 250 rpm more out of them before I flat line them in the fan curve for sound control. The Noctua though sound quieter in the horizontal position up top pointing down. None of the fans I have tried so far work well in the horizontal position blowing up out of the case. They will get louder or start to whine..
> Had to use the rubber screws off the noctua fans on the Phanteks to get them to work with brackets for the heatsink. The 140mm fan hits the i/o shield
> 
> . There 140mm fans with 120mm holes.


The sound I get now is much more pleasent to listen to. Yes I hear the fans cutting through the air but its kinda soothing.


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2019)

m4gicfour said:


> I set up an unraid server on some old 2009-2010ish APU and mobo I had lying around and the requirements of the software I was running on it quickly outstripped its performance (though as a pure storage server without docker or VMs it would have worked fine, which was my original intention - to replace a hardware RAID enclosure with something expandable and reliable) so I picked up some decomissioned server hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love this     Kinda of doing something a little similar but with just newer servers and only 8 drive bays..  I suppose I could always try and add something like this at some point but, I'd hope with some big drives, that it wouldn't be needed  

Very nice


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 3, 2019)

oh well finally retired my Shield Tablet (1st model 2gb/16g 4xA15)

i took a Huawei Mediapad M5 8.4" 4gb/32gb

superbe 8.4" 2.5D screen (2560x1600 359 PPI ) awesome sound system (Harman/Kardon tuned dual speaker powered by a dedicated DAC AK4376, not front facing but sounding full no matter how you hold the tablet, providing you do not put your hands on the speaker holes  ) aluminum body (sturdy no flex no creaking) light enough (316g) powerful enough with a Kirin 960, Octa-core ; 4×A73 + 4×A53 and a Mali G71MP8



the speaker are on each side(top/bottom ... orientation dependent  ) and obviously USB-C, should handle only H-PD fast charging as mentioned almost everywhere but ... it did show "fast charge" on, using my dual output QC 4.0 adapter ... even using a "el cheapo" 90 degree angled USB-C cable i bought for 3 euros during my holidays, of the cons i saw on review (albeit being stated as one of the best tab for 2019 while being from april 2018 ) where 1. no headphone jack (on a tablet? mmhhh i live alone ... no issues, plus a USB-C to 3.5 is in the box if needed) 2. processor gen being a bit ... old (i have yet to find a single game or application that make it struggle even tho she score ~600pts lower than a Shield tablet 1st gen  ) 3.  mediocre camera performance (imho she do more than OK but ... taking a pic with a tab is ... ridiculous at best )



bonus in the delivery ... well i love my Adata XPG XD700x SSD but i wanted a second one, so i took for testing a Seagate Fast SSD 500GB using USB-C, after reading some review/feedback about the cable being too short (either A to C or C to C ) i decided to get the Baseus you see it hooked on (C to C 2m )



design wise it's good to look at (not IP68 MIL-STD-810G 516.6  rugged like the Adata though still a SSD sooo not much needing shockproof, waterproof/dustproof is another story bah, i keep the Adata for travels  )

testing it later


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 3, 2019)

got nothing to show off yet, but wait ill be back with soemthing naice one, igot the cpu just need to find socket 132


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 3, 2019)

Not a new purchase but more of a find -- found this in the attic today from a OLD gift for our old TV (back when TV stands were a thing).  It's an old Bose Solo tv base speaker

Got it hooked up to the computer and the sound is awesome.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 3, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Not a new purchase but more of a find -- found this in the attic today from a OLD gift for our old TV (back when TV stands were a thing).  It's an old Bose Solo tv base speaker
> 
> Got it hooked up to the computer and the sound is awesome.
> View attachment 133214


Nice reuse of old but still useful tech!


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 3, 2019)

The 1070 just had its 3rd birthday, and with it, the EVGA warranty came to an end. As Ol' Beastie is travelling all the time, that, in addition to the fact that my 1070 had developed a concerning "bow" despite the hefty backplate and ACX3.0 assembly, had me looking for a new card. Preferably, one that was just as well-built, shorter, lighter, and more capable at 1440p and 4K. Enter the 2060 Super:






The 5700 is slower and despite being more efficient, requires a 6-pin in addition to the 8-pin, which I don't have on my Cablemod set. The 2070S is considerably more expensive, just as long and heavy as my old 1070, and requires said 6-pin as well. The Zotac Mini 2060S doesn't stack up to the FE very well in terms of warranty, and cooler quality, so......


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 3, 2019)

tabascosauz said:


> The 1070 just had its 3rd birthday, and with it, the EVGA warranty came to an end. As Ol' Beastie is travelling all the time, that, in addition to the fact that my 1070 had developed a concerning "bow" despite the hefty backplate and ACX3.0 assembly, had me looking for a new card. Preferably, one that was just as well-built, shorter, lighter, and more capable at 1440p and 4K. Enter the 2060 Super:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i am looking at replacing my 1070 but i won't settle for less than a RX 5700 XT (probably the Sapphire RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G ) since the 2070 are off my budget and a XT is between a 2060 and closer to a 2070 in most games i play ...

luckily for me a XT is priced like the highest price of a 2060 where i am

still a long shot to get one, since i plan to replace the mobo/cpu/ram before (and probably some other stuff ) the end of the year (if i can manage it  )


although a 2060 Super being a 4k capable is a bit ... my 1070 is just barely capable to drive 1440p75 (with some compromises sometime, which is why i want a 5700 XT )  to me a 2060 is a 1440p60 at max  (for the game i play recently it would be like that) 
4k is still not the resolution of the year for me  2.5k/3k for the win (noticed you have a nice Benq 27" 1440p)


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 3, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> well i am looking at replacing my 1070 but i won't settle for less than a RX 5700 XT (probably the Sapphire RX 5700 XT Pulse 8G ) since the 2070 are off my budget and a XT is between a 2060 and closer to a 2070 in most games i play ...
> 
> luckily for me a XT is priced like the highest price of a 2060 where i am
> 
> ...



Yeah, the 2060S isn't exactly the deal of the century, especially not the FE. But like I said, performance was not the most important consideration. If anything, the FE cooler's physical sturdiness is what Ol' Beastie needs. The Super does perform just shy of a vanilla 2070, so it's a nice, compact solution for locking down 1440p.

Cards these days are way too goddamn long. When the comp's knocking around at the airport, even in the 1510, minimizing length beyond the PCIe slot is a good thing.

The GW2765HT is a really nice monitor for both gaming and photo editing once you dial in the colours with TFTCentral's ICC profile. I didn't mean to imply that the 2060S is a 4K contender; for my games, it is to 4K what the 1070 is to 1440p - it'll do a lot, but not everything.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 4, 2019)

opportunistic compulsory buyer syndrome: i see a deal i jump on it ... (not literally ... it could break )

49chf instead of 109 : Pioneer SE-MS7BT-S, because "why not" i have in ear IEM's and true wireless buds but a BT overear compatible AptX-HD, i have not (and the Tolv are SBC only not bad sounding but my phone, tablet and Hires DAP are compatible AptX-HD ) and they got some good reviews around the web



grand total of 20chf for the following, still wondering why there was one piece of the Samsung Evo Plus 256gb at 14chf while the Sandisk Ultra Flair 16gb was 6chf,

the first one will go well with the Mediapad M5 (for the Phone 128gb is enough since it has 128GB base storage) as for the stick, it's for my PSC since i gave the original one i bought to my father with some good music accorded to his liking for listening in the car when the Fiio M6 is not available.

and the funniest for the end: Holy Diver Collector Limited Edition (NES/Famicom) i remember playing it back in the days i had it in JP version in 1989 playing on a Famicom (i was 8 at the time, obviously i didn't understand a single things outside gameplay  ) unfortunately the Famicom broke and i was left with a standard EU/PAL NES as replacement  (that i got in 1986 with Tiger Heli and Super Mario Bros for my 5th anniversary)



retro geekish enough and if i am lucky and be in the 1 to 1000 copy out of 2900 i get the cartridge in white (not much hope but it would not be a biggie in black  )



now i need to repair my own or find an working NES 

as for the delivery, probably tomorrow, as i did choose "saturday delivery" option


----------



## Valantar (Oct 4, 2019)

Not a big thing, but I went ahead and bought one of those newfangled powered electronics screwdrivers off AliExpress. The plastic housing feels a bit cheaper than I'd like and doesn't afford much grip (should probably add some grippy tape or something to it), but other than that it seems to work very well. Not suited for high-torque use, obviously, but useful for quick disassembly/assembly of small stuff, and the built-in Li-Ion battery with USB charging is great. $27.50 with free shipping for the driver + bits + extension shaft + magnetizer/demagnetizer isn't terrible either.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 5, 2019)

overnight delivery are the best ...
ok that was a "open box demo model unused, like new condition" for 60chf less? good deal, and they sound as good as they look, (luckily the 14chf 256gb uSD was a genuine BNIB Evo Plus )

developer option bluetooth tweaking... feel good 



GreiverBlade said:


> if i am lucky and be in the 1 to 1000 copy out of 2900 i get the cartridge in white (not much hope but it would not be a biggie in black  )



ok that's weird ... 2800 not 2900 also the 1000 are not necessary 1 to 1000, so basically you have 2800 unit out of which a random number of them are selected to be 1 to 1000 white cartridge 

sooo i have the 2436th unit out of 2800 which is also number 244 out of 1000 to have a white cartridge 



as for the remaining pics ... gorgeous (and the pins and figpin they are bigger than expected )


hehe English/Japanese manual, now i can understand a bit more than what i did understand back in the days


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 5, 2019)

my new flat tv, 32diagonal, i bought it from office employ, not a good for gaming, its only 768p, but worth a price $31


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 5, 2019)

I got a new printer. Needed a printer to print out my resume. I wish I don't have to print anything out at this day of age but its required. Funny how getting a new job I got spend more.   I do have an old canon printer but looking at the price of the ink and the lack of support made me think that it is better to buy a new one instead. The inkjet ink almost cost as much as a new cheap printer!  Printing at the local photo shop cost an arm itself like 50 cent per page! Look through my local amazon app and found this Brother black and white laser printer. Cost about the price of a full set of genuine canon inkjet inks.

So far pretty happy with this printer. Happy that a black and white toner would not eat up a color ink like my old inkjet. Most importantly the Toner is cheaper than an inkjet ink especially the 3rd party toner which can be gotten as low as 10 bucks!  Only found that out after I bought it, was in a rush to get a print out.  You can also replace the drum once it got bad too without costing much. The best feature is the wireless printing. I could print from my phone and desktop too. There is hole in the box but printer is all ok.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 6, 2019)

Bought Borderlands 3, and a new Tecware Vector Pro RGB mouse with Pixart 3360 sensor (much cheaper than similar offerings from branded makers)




The mouse comes with replacement feet, and modular side grip, I prefer the stock ones with thumb rest. BTW, it's sitting on a Redragon P011 Orion RGB mousepad is ridiculously cheap compared to Razer's Firefyl.





Also got some Lian Li RGB Strimer for my PCIe cable, leaving it as is till I get my RGB GPU brace, then I'll do some adjustment to the cable


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2019)

I got a shiny mousepad, i need to clean up the desk and get a good pic

Edit: Pics blurry, my phone camera does not like RGB lighting and i'm bad at manual settings.

Desk setup:





Angled shot with PC under desk





(Super blurry, soz)
Logitech powerplay pad under the steelseries, so i've got a full desk RGB mousepad with wireless charging


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 6, 2019)

@Mussels, The photos may be blurry or not ideal but they do paint a picture.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2019)

took me months to find a mousepad short enough vertically for the powerplay (to avoid that huge lump at the top) but wide enough to go under the keyboard

powerplays got a sharp edge that cut into my wrist and caused a lot of pain after an hours use or so - and logitech dont have pads with soft edges


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 6, 2019)

Mussels said:


> took me months to find a mousepad short enough vertically for the powerplay (to avoid that huge lump at the top) but wide enough to go under the keyboard
> 
> powerplays got a sharp edge that cut into my wrist and caused a lot of pain after an hours use or so - and logitech dont have pads with soft edges


I use the soft pad and it's good but the plastic one does hurt me.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I use the soft pad and it's good but the plastic one does hurt me.



the softer pad still had a sharp edge compared to the cheapo razer one i had, and this one. It was fine for months and slowly gave me RSI from the pressure on the wrist.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 8, 2019)

3900x finally decided it was time to join the rest of my system








Spoiler


----------



## phill (Oct 8, 2019)

You'd best hide thisbfrom @mstenholm !! lol 

very nice piece of hardware there!!


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 9, 2019)

Last bit of RGB kit to add to my rig, I swear! Been going overboard on this RGB tear I've been laboring under, this last piece will be the last as I've finally sated my RGB lust. It's an Aorus RGB GPU brace (I wanted a generic 'AMD Radeon' GPU brace, but they had too specific models), and while I was installing it just now, I realized that I did not need a GPU brace as my case already has a built-in brace, the hell did I forget that?! Anyway, since I have the Aorus Xtreme, this brace does some bling bling justice to the mobo and my rig as a whole.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2019)

Thats a nice GPU brace

i kinda want one to prevent GPU sag, but in an ITX case room is limited


----------



## trparky (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Fouquin (Oct 10, 2019)

A Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 64MB. Needs a new fan, so that'll be a fun challenge to find.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 10, 2019)

my chinmei monitor finnaly awake



this is the culprit, repairshop charge me $5 to be repaired


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> A Hercules 3D Prophet 4500 64MB. Needs a new fan, so that'll be a fun challenge to find.
> 
> 
> View attachment 133734



40mm chipset fans used to be super common, almost any should fit


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 10, 2019)

Mussels said:


> 40mm chipset fans used to be super common, almost any should fit



Oh I've already attached an old iCEBERQ to it, I'm specifically looking for the original 48mm Hercules fan with the ring mount. Some of the GeForce 2 GTS cards had these too, not common either.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 10, 2019)

Oh man, haven't seen the brand Hercules for a long time!  IIRC, I had the Hercules 9800 Pro from back then, it was a hella great card in its heyday....


----------



## Melvis (Oct 11, 2019)

Did a deal with a mate next town over for all these parts $200 AUS or $135 US, and he brought them to me.
Parts are:
MSI B450I Gaming Plus AC Motherboard (3-4Months old)
Noctua NH-L9-AM4 Low Profile Cooler
2x AMD Wraith Spire Coolers with Copper Inserts
1xTiny AMD Cooler
Silverstone Sugo SG13 ITX Case
Fractal Design Core 500 Mini ITX Case
4x 3.5" Seagate HDD's 5TB in total
2x 2.5" HDD's 750GB In total
Basic Thermal Master 450W PSU
120MM Coolermaster RGB Fan


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 11, 2019)

Melvis said:


> Did a deal with a mate next town over for all these parts $200 AUS or $135 US, and he brought them to me.
> Parts are:
> MSI B450I Gaming Plus AC Motherboard (3-4Months old)
> Noctua NH-L9-AM4 Low Profile Cooler
> ...


nice deal


----------



## Melvis (Oct 11, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> nice deal



Thanks! I couldnt say no to that price! at first I just wanted the B450 Mobo, but then he brought the rest along with him and we started talking lol 
He threw in the Noctua Cooler with the Mobo for $100 AUS Dollars ($68US), bargin!


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 11, 2019)

Melvis said:


> Did a deal with a mate next town over for all these parts $200 AUS or $135 US, and he brought them to me.
> Parts are:
> MSI B450I Gaming Plus AC Motherboard (3-4Months old)
> Noctua NH-L9-AM4 Low Profile Cooler
> ...


Do I sense an incoming small form factor AM4 build?


----------



## Melvis (Oct 11, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Do I sense an incoming small form factor AM4 build?



Yes! but in my INWIN chopin case with a 3400G or something is the plan.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 11, 2019)

My today's hunt in Akihabara: 
SilverStone PSU 850W 80+ Gold - 30$
Ryzen 7 1700 - 130$ 
Zotac GTX 950 - 60$ 
Patriot Viper 2x4gb 2133mhz cl14 - 30$
Klevv cras c700 m.2 ssd 240gb(new) - 40$ 


Do You ever get that "i have full wardrobe of clothes, but nothing to wear" kinda feeling?


----------



## oobymach (Oct 11, 2019)

Mussels said:


> the softer pad still had a sharp edge compared to the cheapo razer one i had, and this one. It was fine for months and slowly gave me RSI from the pressure on the wrist.


My solution was a wrist rest. Bought 3 different ones to try and liked the innovera one best, the rubber bottom keeps it mostly in place. Super useful.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 13, 2019)

someone just sold a brand new z97 oc formula for what I paid for my z97x gaming 5 back in 2014

well /bleep/ me in the /bleep/ with a big black /bleep/.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 13, 2019)

got this yesterday 


well not rly purchasing by own cash, but i do have a share $78 on it, so i have the right to use this for amoment


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 13, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> Oh I've already attached an old iCEBERQ to it, I'm specifically looking for the original 48mm Hercules fan with the ring mount. Some of the GeForce 2 GTS cards had these too, not common either.





GamerGuy said:


> Oh man, haven't seen the brand Hercules for a long time!  IIRC, I had the Hercules 9800 Pro from back then, it was a hella great card in its heyday....


well i still have


Spoiler: some of them in my collection




the 9700 come with her original boxing with all accessories, the Geforce 2 GTS 32mb was a steal at 1$ and the Kyro are a 4000xt and a 4500 and i had a Maxi Gamer Fortissimo II soundcard but i can't find it anywhere lately ... must have lost it when i moved home


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 13, 2019)

I'm thinking of this









						GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD7 TH @BIAŁY KRUK@ HI-END@TOPOWA - 8426197306 - oficjalne archiwum Allegro
					

Informacje o GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD7 TH @BIAŁY KRUK@ HI-END@TOPOWA - 8426197306 w archiwum Allegro. Data zakończenia 2019-09-02 - cena 649 zł



					allegro.pl
				




what a board.support for multiple monitors off the igpu and two thunderbolt ports.
and in excellent condition,very lightly used.


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 13, 2019)

IT'S HEEEREEEEE. YUSSSS. Ahem. Sorry for the picture quality. I'm using my aging LG G5 in poor lighting.

Snapped the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 before Amazon UK went out of stock until early November. NEW TOYS YAY! Who waits for Black Friday anyway...

You can see the block of Deepcool Captain 240 on the motherboard in the background. The packaging is slightly smaller, probably because the fans are pre-assembled on the radiator instead of having the user to do the ritual.

The tubes are long AF. I think this can go in an E-ATX case and be mounted in front no problem. The bad news for me is there's a lot of tube slack so they just droop by the GPU and that doesn't look as clean. Well, at least I can use them as a GPU support, because EVGA's RTX series cards can get a bit hefty, especially triple-slot designs.

Temperature wise, I saw -1 or 2 degree difference during a gaming load when comparing my Captain 240 EX, I think these fans spin a bit slower though, so it's pretty quiet when it's running. The radiator is a bit thicker, but all in all it didn't seem to make much difference to a Ryzen 5 2600 running at 4GHz, 1.308v.

Honestly, for £60. this is a good buy, and for those that don't like LED lights on the pump block, well it's an AIO that doesn't have them, so you can count that as a win.









Man that fan is. Tiny. Like my... I'm not going there.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 15, 2019)

Crucial MX500 1TB. Will replace the two Crucial M4 128GB in my wife's system. They're still going strong after all these years but just not providing enough space.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 15, 2019)

again heres mine other rx580 collection


$87 not a good deal as before, but yeah notbad, now i will huntdown yeston brand


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 15, 2019)

Disparia said:


> Crucial MX500 1TB. Will replace the two Crucial M4 128GB in my wife's system. They're still going strong after all these years but just not providing enough space.
> 
> View attachment 134226



A nice upgrade over 128 GB SSD. I have had crucial SSD since 2011 and never had one failed on me. Have the older mx300 model 2 TB version my self. Good cheap and reliable SSD from crucial.


----------



## EntropyZ (Oct 16, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> A nice upgrade over 128 GB SSD. I have had crucial SSD since 2011 and never had one failed on me. Have the older mx300 model 2 TB version my self. Good cheap and reliable SSD from crucial.


They're comparable to most of the Samsung's offerings, still having DRAM and having a much better price. They're the only SSD's I run in most of my systems apart from some ADATAs. I just wish I could get 1TB/2TB drives for a better price sooner, even though the prices have dropped considerably per/GB since 2011.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 16, 2019)

Disparia said:


> Crucial MX500 1TB. Will replace the two Crucial M4 128GB in my wife's system. They're still going strong after all these years but just not providing enough space.



Just swapped out the SSD in my notebook, not as massive of an upgrade, only went from an OEM 256GB Samsung drive to a 500GB WD Blue, but it sure made a difference, as nearly running out of space on an SSD is no fun, as it really slows down the entire system.

Oh and I bought some more RAM, as it's come down in price...
I guess I didn't really need it, but I doubt it'll ever be much cheaper than this so...


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> someone just sold a brand new z97 oc formula for what I paid for my z97x gaming 5 back in 2014
> 
> well /bleep/ me in the /bleep/ with a big black /bleep/.



I love mine   I think I'm missing the Z87 model tho....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 16, 2019)

Disparia said:


> Crucial MX500 1TB. Will replace the two Crucial M4 128GB in my wife's system. They're still going strong after all these years but just not providing enough space.
> 
> View attachment 134226


i should do the same about my system ssd ... a OCZ Vertex III 120gb ... but seeing as it still go quite well (it's at last 6yrs old and shows *correct 98%* on crystaldiskinfo  ) and as one of my other 240gb SSD would be replaced too (the WD Green is a slowpoke that i would use in a ext enclosure for movies for my Kodibox.... if i didn't have a Adata XPG SD700X 512gb SSD for that ... ) a second Toshiba TR200 would be nice to replace the slow one...


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 16, 2019)

this weird yet unique card keep calling my name, i think might be ended spend forthis


although i can get 1070ti at same price, but well screw that, taste nombor one lol


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 17, 2019)

This is arriving in about a week . Can't beat $30 






						Amazon.com: Alienware 7.1 PC Gaming Headset AW510H-Light: 50mm Hi-Res Drivers - Noise Cancelling Mic - Multi Platform Compatible(PS4,Xbox One,Switch) via 3.5mm Jack: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Alienware 7.1 PC Gaming Headset AW510H-Light: 50mm Hi-Res Drivers - Noise Cancelling Mic - Multi Platform Compatible(PS4,Xbox One,Switch) via 3.5mm Jack: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 17, 2019)

Finally retiring the 2500K. And some extra bits.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 17, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Finally retiring the 2500K. And some extra bits.
> View attachment 134345


Congrats!!! I was hoping to do mine this year, but sure we can even manage by next year    Enjoy!!


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 17, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Congrats!!! I was hoping to do mine this year, but sure we can even manage by next year    Enjoy!!


Thanks! It's been a long time coming. But when that board came back on stock I couldn't resist. Here's to hoping the 3700x lasts as long as the 2500k.
Hope you get your upgrade soon.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 17, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Thanks! It's been a long time coming. But when that board came back on stock I couldn't resist. Here's to hoping the 3700x lasts as long as the 2500k.
> Hope you get your upgrade soon.


Can I ask what the damage was for the board, proc and memory?


----------



## Lorec (Oct 17, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Thanks! It's been a long time coming. But when that board came back on stock I couldn't resist. Here's to hoping the 3700x lasts as long as the 2500k.
> Hope you get your upgrade soon.


A solid upgrade indeed! Time to update Your system spec as well


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 17, 2019)

EntropyZ said:


> IT'S HEEEREEEEE. YUSSSS. Ahem. Sorry for the picture quality. I'm using my aging LG G5 in poor lighting.
> 
> Snapped the Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 before Amazon UK went out of stock until early November. NEW TOYS YAY! Who waits for Black Friday anyway...
> 
> ...



Nice buy , I had the Freezer I a while back and unfortunately it was the first and only CPU cooler that died on me hopefully this edition is much better. It looks and performs very well from what I've seen online.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 17, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Can I ask what the damage was for the board, proc and memory?


Total damage for the three was 578,70€. 348,90 for the CPU, 139,90 for the motherboard and 89,90 for the ram (Flare X 3200Mhz CL16).
Tax is a little on the heavier side here, at 23%.



Lorec said:


> A solid upgrade indeed! Time to update Your system spec as well


Will do as soon as I have it all up and running. Should be done by tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 17, 2019)

Corsair HS70 Wireless - it was almost 50% off. Too small for my head, fit is too tight. Didn't even unpack the mic part. Returning it tomorrow. I was planning to use it for office work, since the cheapo headset there is even worse (on ear and cheap plastics, last about 2 months before the headband snaps). 
Luckily EU return policy comes in handy when it comes to returns and refunds, so I'll get cash back.

My Fidelio X2's remain the most comfortable headphones I ever owned.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 19, 2019)

Grabbed this Maximus III Formula off ebay for $20 as is untested. Had some bent pins which I repaired and quite a coating of dust, other than that it looked in decent shape.
Still waiting on cpu's to test it with but it at least recognizes there isn't one in it when I try to turn it on.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 22, 2019)

Recent purchase, EVGA NU Audio card.












Edit: My chrome dome made it into the photo


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 23, 2019)

New toy arrived.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 23, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> New toy arrived.
> View attachment 134785


Would say I look forward to seeing how it compares to my Cryorig R1 Ultimate, but you have a 65W chip and I have a 95W one.

I've been disappointed with my R1's performance, and I wonder if this cooler would be better.


----------



## Rahnak (Oct 24, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Would say I look forward to seeing how it compares to my Cryorig R1 Ultimate, but you have a 65W chip and I have a 95W one.
> 
> I've been disappointed with my R1's performance, and I wonder if this cooler would be better.


According to the review on TPU they perform similarly and within 2ºC of each other.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 24, 2019)

Finally got a CPU (i5 650 K0) for my Maximus III Formula, I'm happy to say that it works great after a quick bios update.
Cleaned it up with a brush too, looks pretty good.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 24, 2019)

Just bought the parts for another customer build. It would have been nice if his funds had stretched to an NVMe, but maybe that can come later on.
Looking forward to building it now.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 25, 2019)

well, more Fiio ...

carrying case with more flair and no plastic : Fiio HB3 38chf discounted 28chf

the added mesh make the content more clean

and the RC-BT addon for when i travel (3.5mm cable for when in the plane RC-BT anywhere else till batteries run out ) 28chf (usually goes for 58chf) so it's two for a little less than one 

the pouch is neat and fit in the HB3

effectively replacing the Sudio Tolv as BT headset and adding AptX (but with a wire ) the Tolv was gifted to a friend

upcoming next, a pouch/case for my Pioneer SE-MS7BT-S (well ... a HD over-ear is needed too, so, protecting it is a must) and a C to C 3.0 cable (turns out the previous one i got was the 2.0 standard and it's not practical with a 3.0 capable ext SSD, can still use the 2.0 for the phone and tablet since their USB-C are 2.0 )


----------



## Valantar (Oct 25, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> well more Fiio ...
> 
> carrying case with more flair and no plastic : Fiio HB3 38chf discounted 28chf
> View attachment 134892View attachment 134891View attachment 134890
> ...


What's the sound quality with the RC-BT like? I've been wondering if anyone made an adapter like that for IEMs with replaceable cables, so it's nice to see it exists


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 25, 2019)

Millimetres of clearance with the heatsink, so I was a little tentative whilst securing it.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 25, 2019)

Grabbed this little guy on sale for 169€  





And here's what a 10 year gap in storage looks like (used to boot my PC at the time from the WD)


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 25, 2019)

Just pulled the trigger on this bad boy for some Adata loving this is going into a RAID 0 array. It had a $20 coupon too but the best is there was zero tax   so $169.99. I know there are cheaper drives out there but these are my personal favourites. 






						XPG GAMMIX 1TB S11 Pro 3D NAND PCIe NVMe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD (AGAMMIXS11P-1TT-C): Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets
					

XPG GAMMIX 1TB S11 Pro 3D NAND PCIe NVMe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD (AGAMMIXS11P-1TT-C): Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 25, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on this bad boy for some Adata loving this is going into a RAID 0 array. It had a $20 coupon too but the best is there was zero tax   so $169.99. I know there are cheaper drives out there but these are my personal favourites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got 2 of those for RAID? Wow. What do you need all that throughput for?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2019)

Got my new phone which takes amazing pics... cant use it to take pics of itself lol


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 25, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You've got 2 of those for RAID? Wow. What do you need all that throughput for?



To work on a Vegas pro super large video project that I am putting together and a Super huge Access Database that I maintain.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 25, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> You've got 2 of those for RAID? Wow. What do you need all that throughput for?


Because speed?      Not sure I'd spend the money on that particular layout if I was building for me, but if I had money to burn, I'd probably try something like it heheh


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 25, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Got my new phone which takes amazing pics... cant use it to take pics of itself lol


use an mirror


----------



## Valantar (Oct 25, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Millimetres of clearance with the heatsink, so I was a little tentative whilst securing it.
> View attachment 134902


I've seen the same, apparently that's how AM4 keep-out-zones are designed, and the stock coolers keep to those limits quite closely. Looks scary, but works perfectly.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Because speed?      Not sure I'd spend the money on that particular layout if I was building for me, but if I had money to burn, I'd probably try something like it heheh



Hahaha any of us remember how expensive NVME drives of this size were? Just 6 months ago this drive was $299.99 in Canada. You don't need to have money to burn. I have had an entertainment budget for years that gets $50 every time I get paid. That was for everything from software to hardware. One could assume that once my computer was built that most of that budget was spent on games. I have been subscribed to Humble Monthly for a while now so the last new game I bought was either TWWH2 or Just Cause 4. That means I still have a good chunk of change (less now that I have a 2 year old) in that account.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 25, 2019)

Ahhzz said:


> Because speed?      Not sure I'd spend the money on that particular layout if I was building for me, but if I had money to burn, I'd probably try something like it heheh


Right. That is the thing, most users can't utilize the throughput and RAID adds a another layer of things that can go wrong. Hence the ask. But it seems like he can actually use it, which is quite rare.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 25, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Right. That is the thing, most users can't utilize the throughput and RAID adds a another layer of things that can go wrong. Hence the ask. But it seems like he can actually use it, which is quite rare.



I know exactly what you are saying about the potential problems of a RAID array but that's why I have backups. I am actually a little scared to tell you how much storage I have in my workstation/gaming monster. I do believe this will become more commonplace as prices continue to fall and more and more video creators realize the benefit of RAID based NVME storage.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 25, 2019)

i got 3 new model 570&580 under shiping, couldnt wait to test it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 25, 2019)

Valantar said:


> What's the sound quality with the RC-BT like? I've been wondering if anyone made an adapter like that for IEMs with replaceable cables, so it's nice to see it exists


it sound as good as the driver you put on, i guess... i tested them today (i use a Fiio FA1 single balanced armature ) and they sound awesome, when i use my Pocophone F1 with the 3.5mm cable it doesn't sound quite to my liking, and i stopped using them with it, kept them for when i take my Fiio X5-III but using them with the RC-BT make them sound just as if i was using the X5-III (using Spotify in HD content)

i stand corrected they support AptX not AptX-HD but that's a step up compared to AAC SBC codecs  and are BT 4.1 so i suspect the recent shortage of the RC-BT to a few of my retailer is because Fiio is discontinuing it and maybe plan to release a AptX-HD BT 5.0 version later



but nice to see they are stated as compatible with multiples brands like Shure where the BT module for the Shure headset are around 104chf (for the RMCE-BT1) and 150chf (for the RMCE-BT2 )and i would not pay 92chf more just for 2hrs more playtime, AptX-HD and BT 5.0 for the RMCE-BT2


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 26, 2019)

found this gem for sale in mint condition,trying to talk the price down


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 26, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> found this gem for sale in mint condition,trying to talk the price down
> 
> View attachment 134966


sweet, keep push it


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 26, 2019)

A handy HDMI to VGA converter, since my secondary work monitor for build and repairs only has VGA input.
I have a DVI to VGA adaptor, but it's  24+5 pin and all GPUs now have 24+1, for some odd reason. Anyway, it does exactly what it's supposed to do.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 26, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> A handy HDMI to VGA converter, since my secondary work monitor for build and repairs only has VGA input.
> I have a DVI to VGA adaptor, but it's  24+5 pin and all GPUs now have 24+1, for some odd reason. Anyway, it does exactly what it's supposed to do.
> View attachment 134971



So you have a DVI-I to VGA dongle but require an DVI-D to VGA


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 26, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> So you have a DVI-I to VGA dongle but require an DVI-D to VGA


Thanks, but I don't think I require anything now, since this dongle fixed the issue.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 27, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> sweet, keep push it


planning to get this (has plx and 16x-16x support),a quad m.2 card from asrock with 4x500gb budget nvme drives (whatever half decent goes on sale,eyeing hp ex900) and build myself a dope gaming drive.






delid my 5775c too and slap a clc on it.

long term plan as it'll take time and some money but hope I'll get there sooner rather than later.


----------



## theonek (Oct 27, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> planning to get this (has plx and 16x-16x support),a quad m.2 card from asrock with 4x500gb budget nvme drives (whatever half decent goes on sale,eyeing hp ex900) and build myself a dope gaming drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU are entirely wrong! This card has no extra plx chip on it like the similar asus card, it is using direct pci lanes to cpu through pci-e x16 slot, which has to support 4x4 pci-e divider. This is only possible on x299/x399 mobos and not on every one of them though and entirely depends on cpu how many lanes will provide to this card, I have tested this card on x370 mobo and it can run only 2 ssd's out of 4. So don't think that this card will run with 4 ssd's on every mobo and especially on the older ones.....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 27, 2019)

theonek said:


> YOU are entirely wrong! This card has no extra plx chip on it like the similar asus card, it is using direct pci lanes to cpu through pci-e x16 slot, which has to support 4x4 pci-e divider. This is only possible on x299/x399 mobos and not on every one of them though and entirely depends on cpu how many lanes will provide to this card, I have tested this card on x370 mobo and it can run only 2 ssd's out of 4. So don't think that this card will run with 4 ssd's on every mobo and especially on the older ones.....


you are entirely wrong thinking I was referring to the card.
the asus m.2 hyper has no plx,dunno where you took that from.






						HYPER M.2 X16 CARD V2｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

ASUS offers different kinds of motherboard accessories including Thunderbolt™ expansion cards, M.2 add-on cards, and fan extension cards give DIY PC users better choices when it comes to building their perfect workstation or gaming rig.




					www.asus.com
				








__





						[Motherboard] Compatibility of PCIE bifurcation between Hyper M.2 series Cards and Add-On Graphic Cards | Official Support | ASUS Global
					





					www.asus.com
				



it clearly says you can run three (8+4+4) if you've got a x16 available,so I'll have to limit myself to three and go 1tb+500+500 instead of 4x500

Edit:I think the limitation is running igpu.it easily does 4-4-4-4 on x299 when it's running on separate x16 do I might get 4 to work on a mobo with a plx.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 27, 2019)

Sometimes it's a shame to let the new builds go to their new owners because it's such fun building them.
Anyway, he's another satisfied customer and even more pleasing because the lad had been scrimping and saving to replace his five-year-old gaming machine (i5?/Radeon 7950).
Not easy photographing the tempered glass on this Thermaltake V200, although I have to say that the quality of this case is pretty crap. Deadly thin aluminium and backplates that you have to bend off, which I hate.


----------



## theonek (Oct 27, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> planning to get this (has plx and 16x-16x support),a quad m.2 card from asrock with 4x500gb budget nvme drives (whatever half decent goes on sale,eyeing hp ex900) and build myself a dope gaming drive.


check what you had write, so there it is my answer to you.... and as I told you asrock and asus cards are the same, you need x299/x399 platform to run 4 nvme's...


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 27, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> my chinmei monitor finnaly awake
> View attachment 133738
> this is the culprit, repairshop charge me $5 to be repaired
> View attachment 133737



Chimmei / Innolux?  I had one of their VA panels a long time ago.  Surprisingly good for a name nobody knows about...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 27, 2019)

theonek said:


> check what you had write, so there it is my answer to you.... and as I told you asrock and asus cards are the same, you need x299/x399 platform to run 4 nvme's...


Well you need a pci-e 16x and the ability to split it.
I know Z97 boards can support bifurcation,gotta ask if this one does.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 27, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Chimmei / Innolux?  I had one of their VA panels a long time ago.  Surprisingly good for a name nobody knows about...


its quite popular here tho hehe


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 27, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> its quite popular here tho hehe



Hey, it's not the leader by any means, but there is far far worse running around, that's for certain...  lol.  Good job repairing it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 27, 2019)

R-T-B said:


> Chimmei / Innolux?  I had one of their VA panels a long time ago.  Surprisingly good for a name nobody knows about...


You can visit their factory...








						Chimei Happiness Factory
					

首頁EN描述首頁EN描述首頁EN描述首頁EN描述首頁EN描述首頁EN描述首頁EN描述首頁EN描述首頁EN描述首頁EN描述



					www.happychimei.com.tw


----------



## Valantar (Oct 27, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> Well you need a pci-e 16x and the ability to split it.
> I know Z97 boards can support bifurcation,gotta ask if this one does.


But you are planning to run a GPU too, right? So you'll need a motherboard with a PLX chip, and a PLX chip that supports x4x4 bifurcation at that. It's not impossible (the Z97X Gaming GT you posted above supports x8+x8 from its PLX at least), but that's the kind of use that is a complete crapshoot whether it will work or not, depending on the chip in question and how it's configured. Good luck, I suppose, though I don't quite see the utility. The perceived difference in game loading speeds from dual NVMe SSDs in RAID to quad SSDs will be pretty much zero anyhow. Sure, it'll benchmark faster, but is that worth the hassle? Given that RAID doesn't improve IOPS whatsoever (and often has a negative effect instead) I'd much rather go for two large drives than four smaller ones.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 27, 2019)

I needed a second charger for my laptop. Unfortunately, the official one costs $65 from Eluktronics' website.

I did some research and found that certain MSI laptops use chargers with the same voltage and connector size as my laptop, so I ended up getting this one for $49...






						Amazon.com: Delta Electronics Laptop Notebook Charger for Msi GP72VR GS40 GS43VR GS60 GS70 GS72 GS73 GT60 GT70 GV62 GV72 GX60 GX70 Adapter Adaptor Power Supply: Electronics
					

Buy Delta Electronics Laptop Notebook Charger for Msi GP72VR GS40 GS43VR GS60 GS70 GS72 GS73 GT60 GT70 GV62 GV72 GX60 GX70 Adapter Adaptor Power Supply: Chargers & Adapters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				










...and it works perfectly. The original charger was 150W, this one is 180W. I figure Delta is a reputable brand, so I shouldn't have any problems with it.

If you have a Clevo laptop with a mid-range dGPU, here's a charger you can get.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 28, 2019)

one of em malfucntion, gigbyte expediton, well like i would care, nothing to losse tho, i can just keep the cooler and case



will call it a day heh


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 28, 2019)

Valantar said:


> But you are planning to run a GPU too, right? So you'll need a motherboard with a PLX chip, and a PLX chip that supports x4x4 bifurcation at that. It's not impossible (the Z97X Gaming GT you posted above supports x8+x8 from its PLX at least), but that's the kind of use that is a complete crapshoot whether it will work or not, depending on the chip in question and how it's configured. Good luck, I suppose, though I don't quite see the utility. The perceived difference in game loading speeds from dual NVMe SSDs in RAID to quad SSDs will be pretty much zero anyhow. Sure, it'll benchmark faster, but is that worth the hassle? Given that RAID doesn't improve IOPS whatsoever (and often has a negative effect instead) I'd much rather go for two large drives than four smaller ones.



I can confirm that IOPS do improve with 4 NVME drives in RAID 0 vs 2 in RAID 0.


----------



## Lorec (Oct 28, 2019)

Got her for 40 bucks today   
Zotac GTX 750 ti. 
Very compact and low power, 
perfect for my cruncher


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 28, 2019)

ni


Lorec said:


> View attachment 135073
> Got her for 40 bucks today
> Zotac GTX 750 ti.
> Very compact and low power,
> perfect for my cruncher


nice one, zotac mini is the best gtx for eficiency yet so powerfull card


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 28, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> zotac mini is the best gtx for eficiency


What about the other mini cards? Aren't those the same, potato?


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 28, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> What about the other mini cards? Aren't those the same, potato?


did you mean gigabyte one? hmm, no comment


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 28, 2019)

Lorec said:


> View attachment 135073
> Got her for 40 bucks today
> Zotac GTX 750 ti.
> Very compact and low power,
> perfect for my cruncher


Ahh, brings back memories of when I really got into PC gaming. Back in November 2015, I got the one without the second DVI port for my HP DC5800 tower so I could play Fallout 4. Was a nice quiet card.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 29, 2019)

another nitro collection 580, the cost not rly good, but this card in good condition, i think is worth $72, so i think i will sell my ex mining one, and keep this, anyway still seeking for rx570 model


----------



## heky (Oct 30, 2019)

So just made an impulse buy (and therefore the decision to finally switch sides again - go AMD). Its the MSI Prestige X570 Creation. Got a really good deal on a open box from a German E-tailer.
The chipset cooler seems quite substantial and the fan can be replaced really easily. Hope it will serve me well. Now just waiting for the 3950x to release, so i can finally decide if i should get it or the 3900x and save some money. (Also noticed that the fan on the expander card is the same as the one on the chipset, so the replacement is already at hand...lol)



Btw: Am selling my current setup, if someone is interested (X99 Taichi + 5960x + 32gb Corsair Vengeance 3200 cl16). Am willing to send it EU wide.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 30, 2019)

ah... sh!t here we go again ... it's the time of the year my phone carrier send me offer for Smartphone renewal ...

oh well, since a friend with a iDevice has some issues with Apple and wish to switch to Android .... i might also sell him the Pocophone F1 for cheap ....

let's see what's the latest fad for the genre ... mhhh
1. no notch, Pinhole camera or popup selfie cam (preferably not the later although the screen real estate would be better)
2. aluminum frame with glass front and back with a nano effect on the back as a bonus ....
3. 48mp on the rear cam (3D cam is a bonus ... )
4. flagship SOC and features midrange price
5. with some quirk... aka: uh? no micro SD slot? oh well, as long as it's more than 64gb ... it should be fine
6. brand fidelity? oh well ... that "Trump" it all ... (pun intended)

so, in Honor of my Huawei Mediapad M5 (pun intended) which will be the heavy app and media(pad) oriented device with her 64gb+256gb (but a notch under SOC) i took...

a Honor View 20 in black 6gb/128gb

now i am 100% sure that the Mediapad camera is just for show ... urgh ...

but using a torchlight ... can manage to catch the famous Aurora nano effect on the back (when not in the silicone hull bundled with )


the majority of the review i saw about are in the 4.5/5 rating ... and i know why ... now

impressive specs for a price of around 400chf

4000mAh (typical) battery
Super Charge: 55% in 30 mins (and my Aukey QC3.0 charger works just fine with it ... along the "El Cheapo" 3eur cable )
Kirin 980 (well it's on par with the Snap845 that the F1 had ... no complaint, actually it's deemed to be 37% faster and 32% more power efficient... NO COMPLAINT!)
6GB RAM + 128GB ROM


Connectivity
Wi-Fi 2.4G: 802.11 b/g/n，MIMO + TAS
5G: 802.11 a/n/ac
Bluetooth BT5.0
USB3.1 GEN 1（Note:The standard data cable inbox is USB2.0）*that's the icing on the cake!* it's actually USB 3.1 Gen 1 compatible ... while most other are 2.0 (the cable is not an issue )
Dual-frequency GPS
Galileo (E1 + E5a dual band)
QZSS (L1 + L5 dual band)
NFC (ah! i got what was lacking in the F1, back... )

Front Camera:
25MP front camera
Hardware-based HDR
Portrait Lighting
HONOR AIS

Rear Camera:
48MP + 3D Camera
48MP AI Ultra Clarity
3D Modeling
3D Motion-Controlled Gaming (wait... what?)
AI Shaping
Real time recognize 60 + categories and 1500 + scenarios
F/1.8 wide aperture
1/2 inch large CMOS size
960fps Super Slow-Motion


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2019)

Shiny thing syndrome struck again yesterday when I got my hands on a GoPro Hero 5 Black. Used, one careful owner with accessories and kit bag.
I'd done a lot of research into GoPros and knew that I wanted 4k and the app connectivity. It's in mint condition and I paid a fair price, so I'm looking forward to some bike riding adventures in 4k, once I bite the bullet and buy a quality 64Gb SD card.
In fact, I'd bought a copycat action cam in the UK last year, but really the output was dire. This thing, on the other hand, is more sophisticated than I could ever have imagined and is a marvel of engineering.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 30, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Shiny thing syndrome struck again yesterday when I got my hands on a GoPro Hero 5 Black. Used, one careful owner with accessories and kit bag.
> I'd done a lot of research into GoPros and knew that I wanted 4k and the app connectivity. It's in mint condition and I paid a fair price, so I'm looking forward to some bike riding adventures in 4k, once I bite the bullet and buy a quality 64Gb SD card.
> In fact, I'd bought a copycat action cam in the UK last year, but really the output was dire. This thing, on the other hand, is more sophisticated than I could ever have imagined and is a marvel of engineering.
> View attachment 135211


ah ... i have a Hero 7 White, tho common sense tell me i should have opted for a Hero 5 Black ..  
well i still have my AEE S71T+ aside, for now, it seems since i don't want 4K, furthermore 4K15, the H7W will do fine

good catch 

ahahahaha i noticed another thing i love on the View 20 ... it has what my previous previous previous phone had (a Honor 8 which is still alive and kicking in the hand of one of my colleague ) ... A IR BLASTER! meaning it can act like a universal remote


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 30, 2019)

Well another week another purchase. I was looking at 2TB NVME drives (I want to upgrade my boot from 512GB). I even created a post about the Intel 660P series. I wanted to make sure that it was something that I would not regret. I looked at the 2TB 660P for $279.99 but (I am pretty sure I put it in the same 660P thread) the Adata SX8200 Pro 2TB (So new there are no reviews) was $295. I recently made some good profit on a PC sale so this will be my reward to myself. It should be arriving on Friday






						XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 Solid State Drive R/W 3500/3000MB/s SSD (ASX8200PNP-2TT-C) : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 Solid State Drive R/W 3500/3000MB/s SSD (ASX8200PNP-2TT-C) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## heky (Oct 30, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Well another week another purchase. I was looking at 2TB NVME drives (I want to upgrade my boot from 512GB). I even created a post about the Intel 660P series. I wanted to make sure that it was something that I would not regret. I looked at the 2TB 660P for $279.99 but (I am pretty sure I put it in the same 660P thread) the Adata SX8200 Pro 2TB (So new there are no reviews) was $295. I recently made some good profit on a PC sale so this will be my reward to myself. It should be arriving on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Adata SX8200 Pro will be running circles around the 660p. Good choice. Its one of the fastest PCi-e 3.0 NVme drives!


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2019)

Found the right micro SD card for error-free 4K recording.
Mind-blowing quality!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 30, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Found the right micro SD card for error-free 4K recording.
> Mind-blowing quality!
> View attachment 135253


i bought a 256gb Evo Plus for my tablet ... quite good cards indeed 

for the H7W i have a Sandisk Extreme  (32gb for now ) UHS Class 3 and video class 30 (V30) which is a tad under the Evo Plus: R160mb/s/W60mb/s opposed to R100mb/s/W90mb/s for the Samsung although since the H7W do 1440p at max .... i doubt 60mb/s write would be a bottleneck 

mhhh what would be my next move .... new mobo cpu ram and gpu ... or wait will december since i already did quite a lot of compulsive buying lately ...


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2019)

The 256Gb would cost me an arm and a leg down here, unfortunately.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 31, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> The 256Gb would cost me an arm and a leg down here, unfortunately.


i got lucky   16chf (about the same in usd) instead of 74chf  (i can't still figure out how it got lowered to that price ... if not for a internal listing error )
although even 74chf would be cheap... an equivalent from any other brands are more like around 90-95chf like the Sandisk High Endurance model


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2019)

you sure its not a fake? i bought maybe a dozen fakes off ebay, always got refunded in the end and bought locally


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 31, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You can visit their factory...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this may be why they rebranded as Innolux...  lol


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 31, 2019)

so it is inno anyway, i dont even knew it


R-T-B said:


> I think this may be why they rebranded as Innolux...  lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 31, 2019)

Mussels said:


> you sure its not a fake? i bought maybe a dozen fakes off ebay, always got refunded in the end and bought locally


100% sure since it was ordered from a local Swiss reputable Etailer was brand new and no fishy packaging and i checked p/n number and other test and mean to see if the capacity was correct, as i said ... probably a listing error  the next day after my order the listing was back to 74chf.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 31, 2019)

heky said:


> The Adata SX8200 Pro will be running circles around the 660p. Good choice. Its one of the fastest PCi-e 3.0 NVme drives!



Thanks I only use the 660Ps as Data drives and this will be my new boot drive. I am almost at the point where all of my storage will be NVME and SSDs instaed of HDDs for backup.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 1, 2019)

I never thought it would make any difference to drying clothes but yes it does..... Ive been running it since 8pm (and its now around 11.45pm ) and while my clothes are still a little damp this dehumidifier has cut the drying time down by 30-40%

The unit arrived today and i had some fresh laundry to try out.

The tank barely stores anything and gets full pretty quickly with fresh laundry so i took a knife to a small 5ltr plastic box like this...






and bore out a small hole enough to fit the 9mm pipe through. I could probably leave it on all week now 24/7 before having to empty it.


----------



## Vincy Boy (Nov 2, 2019)

I recently got crazy deals on some hardware. Perhaps pricing errors. An ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1080 was $8.63 plus tax and the Maximus VIII Extreme $36.75. They were listed as used like new but besides some distressed packaging they look totally unused. I did a bios mod on the Maximus to support a coffee lake celeron G4900 I had lying around. Works perfectly as far as I can tell as I'm using it to type this. I might actually buy an 8000 or 9000 series Intel cpu and nullify their greedy motherboard tax.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 2, 2019)

thats crazy deal one indeed


Vincy Boy said:


> I recently got crazy deals on some hardware. Perhaps pricing errors. An ASUS ROG STRIX GTX 1080 was $8.63 plus tax and the Maximus VIII Extreme $36.75. They were listed as used like new but besides some distressed packaging they look totally unused. I did a bios mod on the Maximus to support a coffee lake celeron G4900 I had lying around. Works perfectly as far as I can tell as I'm using it to type this. I might actually buy an 8000 or 9000 series Intel cpu and nullify their greedy motherboard tax.
> 
> 
> View attachment 135457View attachment 135459View attachment 135458


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 2, 2019)

Recently dumped my pc surround setup and went back to stereo. In the process I splurged a lil bit and got a half decent DAC and head amp combo, the Filo K5 Pro. I then mated that to a 2ch desktop amp, a Micca Origain. I reused the Polk RM10 satellites previously used. The K5 Pro is a ridiculously good value with its DAC choice. The Origain is pretty good too and I appreciate the preout for my AJ subwoofer. The other thing is that I was able to reclaim a lot of desk space, especially w/o a Dayton BS36 bar under my panels.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 2, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> thats crazy deal one indeed


And I thought getting a GTX 1070 for $125 in June of last year was an insane deal...


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 3, 2019)

feels like theres hidden gem inside, i alr purchase for a $40



cant wait to see, well times for a stroll, starting visit my favorite store, i think i will get few wired xbox/sonarcard/vga/storage these day, will decide after see the stuff
abt going for a deal
full set of msi 1600combo 570
for a $250, i think i can push for a $150, we will see heh, on the way to the seller home




so many broken deal, well not empty hand atleash, i bought all of this for a $37


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## potato580+ (Nov 3, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 135516


i own this geekvap peerless years ago, i still keep it even im not vaping anymore lol


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 4, 2019)

i bought this used one today, all for $6, i think i can use it for laptop battery replacment, hope it wont explode heh





also few led for my pc case lighting


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 4, 2019)

Pretty nice update over the OG elite.


----------



## Disparia (Nov 4, 2019)

Just replaced a dying CX 430 in my home server with the semi-modular CX 450M and an additional SATA power cable.

Paying a little more for the ability to not use perfectly fine molex/SATA power adapters is a bit frivolous, but makes up for it in good feels


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2019)

Pixel 4 camera handles RGB lighting better, so heres the RGB mousepad setup i tried to show a while back


----------



## AsRock (Nov 5, 2019)

Mussels said:


> Pixel 4 camera handles RGB lighting better, so heres the RGB mousepad setup i tried to show a while backView attachment 135671



Were are the Dwarfs ?.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2019)

AsRock said:


> Were are the Dwarfs ?.



In the mines. Where they belong.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 5, 2019)

Well another week another deal. I was looking for a 200MM fan as I am going to reposition my rads to the side and bottom of my case. I already had the Cooler Master RGB 200mm fans and wanted to get 1 or 2 more. Unfortunately they have increased in price from $22 to $36. I kept scrolling and found these 






						EZDIY-FAB 20cm RGB Computer Case Fan 800rpm,Hydraulic Bearing 200mm 5V ARGB Fan-1 Pack : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

EZDIY-FAB 20cm RGB Computer Case Fan 800rpm,Hydraulic Bearing 200mm 5V ARGB Fan-1 Pack : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




Not only are they 25.99 but they are ARGB and have a $3.00 coupon. The sweetest part though is there was no tax applied at checkout. So $22.99. I will let the community know if these are worth taking the plunge. In order to get the coupon for more than 1 you have to do 1 per order and the coupon will work.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 7, 2019)

Palit gaming Pro 1660 Super to replace my Gf rx580, the rx580 will be going to my older brother pc.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2019)

Gonna take some getting use to. I miss my weighted freewheel. Love the wires
My G502 is failing after three years. right click is week and the wheel sticks. Probably needs a good cleaning


----------



## AsRock (Nov 8, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Gonna take some getting use to. I miss my weighted freewheel. Love the wires
> My G502 is failing after three years. right click is week and the wheel sticks. Probably needs a good cleaning



You could just fix it  .

Here's some what a guide on it, although might have to replace the switch but still









						Logitech G502 Proteus Core Scroll Wheel Replacement
					






					www.ifixit.com


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 8, 2019)

i pay for this 570 justnow, not necessary card, but i dont mind to keep it, becouse its cheap thats it


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 8, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> View attachment 135902View attachment 135903
> i pay for this 570 justnow, not necessary card, but i dont mind to keep it, becouse its cheap thats it


Like my ex-neighbour said, if you can get something with a cheap price, buy it!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2019)

Little quadro 600.

this guy and included low pro bracket will be in a server soon to take the 4K transcode job away from the CPU.

will prob try to pass it through via DDA but if I fail will find a reason to fill my third chassis, and move plex over to that as opposed to the current VM.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 8, 2019)

Solaris17 said:


> Little quadro 600.
> 
> this guy and included low pro bracket will be in a server soon to take the 4K transcode job away from the CPU soon.
> 
> ...


What CPU is in your Plex server?

I have two of these cards, so I'm interested to know how its performance compares to CPU transcoding. I currently have a Geforce 210 in my server just for video output and use CPU transcoding.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> What CPU is in your Plex server?
> 
> I have two of these cards, so I'm interested to know how its performance compares to CPU transcoding. I currently have a Geforce 210 in my server just for video output and use CPU transcoding.



I dont run GPUs at all since I run servers with IPMI, but both are haswell gen E3's and I run like 11VMs. The CPUs do not have quicksync support from Intel and the VM wont pass that through anyway. So with 4K the CPUs just cant do it. I can run a few 1080p streams but thats about it.

The plan, again is to install this (no monitor etc) and just pass it through to the VM and see what I get.  If not I'll just build out a server to fill my 3rd empty chassis  (My second server is currently on fail over duty) and make it Plex dedicated and install the GPU in that instead (again not really providing vid output.)


----------



## tami626 (Nov 8, 2019)

New build after 8 years (see my specs).


Spoiler: pic


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 8, 2019)

Brand new DNA/RNA sequencing machine on the left. It has a GV100 built-in. Pretty nuts spec. This one can generate about 150Gbp data per run. To put it simply, that is about 50 human genome worth of data. Whole genome, from telomere to telomere genome, not those 23andme gimmick.





Also new handheld device. It has some sort of customized nvidia GPU built in for processing power.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2019)

AsRock said:


> You could just fix it  .
> 
> Here's some what a guide on it, although might have to replace the switch but still
> 
> ...



Not sure why it was so hard to get apart. Its a press fit or glued at some point.
I wouldn't go and try to clean it unless you having issues FYI
Yes I have fn cats

EDIT:

Ok I'm calling it. Birth 8/6/2014 death 11/8/2019

Over 5 years, one switch gone and the plastic button just wont spring back. Its toast












That guide is wrong. It says the wheel is free at this point. Its not you have two very tiny springs and a pin to deal with


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 9, 2019)

finnaly i got this model, even tho need to pay for $137


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 9, 2019)

Ryzen-7 3800X and ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII HERO (wi-fi)
Two 500GB Crucial Gumstick drives for RAID OS Installation
Three SSDs (one HyperX 480, one Micron 960GB, and one Crucial 480)
Two 16GB GSKill RipJaws DDR4-3600MHz. RAM sticks (I also have four 8GB DDR4-4133MHz. GEIL Super Luce sticks to try out)
One RED Devil Vega-64 GPU (not pictured) 
And one Gigabyte Gaming Vega-64 GPU (not pictured)


I'm hoping that this build goes off without any problems.
I just bought a CoolerMaster MasterLiquid 240mm Lite AIO to cool the CPU.
It's going into a Rosewill RISE Full Tower Case. That way I'll still be able to run my BD and DVD Drives.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2019)

New mod and new tank. Geekvape Aegis Limitid Edition Gun Metal + Geekvape Zeus Gun Metal tank with 0.4 ohm mesh coils.


----------



## revin (Nov 10, 2019)

Picked up an ARRIS SURFboard mAX™ Plus Mesh AX Wi-Fi 6 Router System (W130) that had a yellow tag listed $429, reg 599, not sure why, I scanned it with my Walmart app and it showed $124. I went and got the gal to open it to have her scan ot with her TC70, sure enough came up 124. I thought hmmmm. 
Fast forward, about 30 minute's later I ended up getting very dizzy, to the point I had to sit on a cooler ledge and asked a near by person to page my wife on the walki takie over. She showed up and while a co manager was there helping to hold me up, someone got a power chair to get me to the front and the wife clocked out to take me home. 
So that evening before the wife got off work she called me and asked what  I still had left on the shopping list . I told her, and then was like "BTW" lol so she went back and sure enough it was still there and she "may" have felt sorry for me and showed up home with the Arris .
I had tried with Two other router's I've had sitting around to extend my wi fi range since 1. The Motorola/Arris NVG510 is an ATT locked down crapper, 2. if I was EVER to shut down the "PC" apon restarting, it would Not have any internet connection. <ip conflict>
 To say that the Arris Mesh is kinda a lil pita to actually install, since you have to use your PHONE to do it 
But all said and done it worked and now have excellent coverage 
Even just using the "wireless" back to the base it's 78 ft away and thru 4 wall's and one with metal and the 65" Tv in the way. Still has 1+Gb connection, wired it can do 7Gb back haul.
The test to the base was about 100 ft outside.
Since I only have a 6mb/768kb ISP it's nice to be able to at least watch stream's or movie's with out having to find a "sweet spot"


----------



## oobymach (Nov 11, 2019)

Upgraded to the G502 Hero, step one, rip apart and replace scroll wheel with G900. It's lighter with a better sensor, thinner cable, and the scroll wheel left/right click are much easier to trigger vs the original G502. Had to track down a compatible driver since the new ghub is garbage with 4 active processes, I found this here version which is far lighter.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 11, 2019)

I will upload pics later but I just upgraded with these parts:
PCPartPicker Part List
*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 3.6 GHz 8-Core Processor  ($307.99 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe Ninja 5 43.03 CFM CPU Cooler ($50.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus ROG STRIX X470-F Gaming ATX AM4 Motherboard ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3600 Memory ($79.98 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 970 Evo 500 GB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER 8 GB ARMOR OC Video Card ($399.99 @ B&H)
*Case:* Rosewill RISE Glow ATX Full Tower Case ($64.99 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* Corsair RM (2019) 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply ($84.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1248.91
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-11-11 12:03 EST-0500_


----------



## lmille16 (Nov 11, 2019)

Getting one of these after one of my cats chewed through the cable of my Void Pros..... furry little monsters


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 11, 2019)

lmille16 said:


> Getting one of these after one of my cats chewed through the cable of my Void Pros..... furry little monsters
> View attachment 136191


Much better than the Void headsets imho, as it sits properly on your head. However, they're quite heavy and I was getting neck pain from wearing mine.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 11, 2019)

When i eventually upgrade from my void pro, thats what i intend to move to. just dont like the sound of logitech ones, or the price of razer (and not many other wireless options here)


----------



## lmille16 (Nov 12, 2019)

Mussels said:


> When i eventually upgrade from my void pro, thats what i intend to move to. just dont like the sound of logitech ones, or the price of razer (and not many other wireless options here)



Mine might come in as early as tomorrow. If they do, I'm planning on playing some BL3 with friends. Will try to give you my thoughts on how they are.


----------



## btarunr (Nov 12, 2019)

Picked this up for $150. My MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon burned out. Its USB 3.0 ports stopped working, and the USB xHCI controller has a "device cannot start" error in Device Manager. Only the USB 2.0 ports (9-pin headers) work. The unwarranted update to AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA dialed up boot times to kingdom come. I think I've had enough of this board. I thought about taking the X570 route, but at this time, nothing appeals to me, the sub-$200 X570 boards are rubbish, and I won't need PCIe gen 4.0 for years. So sticking to B450 and getting one of the more premium boards was an obvious choice.

The ASUS Strix-E is a "late entry" to ASUS' B450 lineup and an answer to the MSI B450 GPC. It has a better CPU VRM, WLAN, and a little more premiumness than the Strix-F. There's no X470 Strix-E in ASUS' lineup, which goes to show the kind of damage MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon did to the sub-$200 AM4 motherboard segment.

Anywho, the board:


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 12, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Picked this up for $150. My MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon burned out. Its USB 3.0 ports stopped working, and the USB xHCI controller has a "device cannot start" error in Device Manager. Only the USB 2.0 ports (9-pin headers) work. The unwarranted update to AGESA 1.0.0.3ABBA dialed up boot times to kingdom come. I think I've had enough of this board. I thought about taking the X570 route, but at this time, nothing appeals to me, the sub-$200 X570 boards are rubbish, and I won't need PCIe gen 4.0 for years. So sticking to B450 and getting one of the more premium boards was an obvious choice.
> 
> The ASUS Strix-E is a "late entry" to ASUS' B450 lineup and an answer to the MSI B450 GPC. It has a better CPU VRM, WLAN, and a little more premiumness than the Strix-F. There's no X470 Strix-E in ASUS' lineup, which goes to show the kind of damage MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon did to the sub-$200 AM4 motherboard segment.
> 
> ...


Wonder if it'll affect your boost clocks at all?


----------



## btarunr (Nov 12, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> Wonder if it'll affect your boost clocks at all?



I don't think it will affect boost, but PBO was kinda impossibru on MSI due to lack of voltage offsets. Didn't check if they added them with later BIOS updates. I hear ASUS BIOS is more generous. We'll see this weekend when I build with this board.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I don't think it will affect boost, but PBO was kinda impossibru on MSI due to lack of voltage offsets. Didn't check if they added them with later BIOS updates. I hear ASUS BIOS is more generous. We'll see this weekend when I build with this board.



i've got the ITX version of that board, lots of PBO settings and voltage offset


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 12, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> New mod and new tank. Geekvape Aegis Limitid Edition Gun Metal + Geekvape Zeus Gun Metal tank with 0.4 ohm mesh coils.
> 
> View attachment 136090
> 
> View attachment 136091





P4-630 said:


> New mod and new tank. Geekvape Aegis Limitid Edition Gun Metal + Geekvape Zeus Gun Metal tank with 0.4 ohm mesh coils.
> 
> View attachment 136090
> 
> View attachment 136091


here mines old stuff, still work like a charm, but the tase of my juices is s**t, it has been 2/3years since last time i buy it, i should buy another juices, not bad vap again after so many years passed


----------



## Jetster (Nov 12, 2019)

There's a thread for Vape stuff



			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/vaporizers-e-cig-owners-club-poll-added.231107/page-41


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 12, 2019)

site error, cant edit  or it just me? ah okey is normal now, sry for the spam


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 12, 2019)

Grabbed a second kit mostly out of boredom/curiosity. My Board/Chip combo seems to handle 4 dimms without issue. Admittedly the timings are pretty tame for Bdie.


----------



## phill (Nov 12, 2019)

Very nice kit and overclock    Boredom is the worst thing ever as it always makes you spend cash!!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Very nice kit and overclock    Boredom is the worst thing ever as it always makes you spend cash!!



They went on a flash sale on newegg for $110 usd.... I figured at that price might as well.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

Ah, what it would be like to have some money to spend on some PC hardware lol


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 13, 2019)

Some shiny copper.  









I waited so long for this, and it felt like I was getting my first gameboy for christmas again. Could not sleep the night before it arrived and can´t sleep now due to all the excitement.


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> Some shiny copper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you get this through EVGA Forums??


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 13, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Grabbed a second kit mostly out of boredom/curiosity. My Board/Chip combo seems to handle 4 dimms without issue. Admittedly the timings are pretty tame for Bdie.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136332View attachment 136331View attachment 136330


Looks like we both god decent IMCs, as not everyone can do that at those speeds.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 13, 2019)

I've been wanting to fit a 120mm water cooler in a PC for some time and my stepson's gaming machine (FX8320/GTX970) has always run a bit warm, so I fitted a CM Masterliquid Lite, which was simplicity itself. I did, however, have to make room for the 4TB WD by drilling some holes in the front part of the chassis, where I also moved the rear fan to.
Very handy now that the infernal Argentine summer is upon us.


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Did you get this through EVGA Forums??


Nah, I bought it from http://www.liquidextasy.de/ .


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks @Dinnercore   I know they have a guy that makes his own, it looks very impressive


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 14, 2019)

shipment is here, i pay for random stuff under 1cent, yes isnt wrong, i mentioning cent, i think the seller do some warehouse clean or whatever is, let see what i got heh brb

lol a mouse, i wont expecting much from the cost so yeah not bad, grateful will keep this


----------



## Lorec (Nov 14, 2019)

phill said:


> Ah, what it would be like to have some money to spend on some PC hardware lol


We all know You have too much hardware already!


----------



## phill (Nov 14, 2019)

Lorec said:


> We all know You have too much hardware already!



All of the server hardware I have at home was free, so I'm definitely not complaining there    But there's still a list as long as my leg, that I'd like to get to get other systems I have here up and running   I can send you a PM for it but I'd rather not bore you stupid


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 15, 2019)

This is properly the most borring tech I have ever purchased just a new spinner drive because my old WD Gold 1TB has seen better days and I do not wanna spend like £100 on a enterprice spinner when I can get 1TB SSD's like the 860 EVO for like that price.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 15, 2019)

Just doing my regular Friday browsing. I have been thinking of doing an all white build for some time now and have the RAM, cooler and MB. All I needed was a case with a white PSU shroud. This one is on clearance for $49.88. I t currently is listed on Newegg for $144.99






						Canada Computers | Best PC, Laptop, Gaming Gear, Printer, TV, Cables - Canada Computers & Electronics
					

The best deals on laptops, PC, game systems, components, small appliances, cables, and office supplies. Save more by shopping online or in-store!




					www.canadacomputers.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 16, 2019)

Took a gamble on eBay and didn't win as much as I had hoped (excuse my messy desk)...






...an ASUS G20CB motherboard with a Hyper 212 Evo, a delidded i7-6700, and 16GB of memory for $125. The seller listed it as "for parts or not working", and they suspected the motherboard was dead. I figured I could pull the CPU and memory out and stick them in my laptop.






The board booted into the BIOS.






Stuck the i7 and memory in my laptop...






...and it'll go into the BIOS, but booting into Windows caused a BSOD (as the seller described).






I suspect something went wrong while the seller was delidding it. I'll probably try delidding it again to see if I can fix it.

Not a complete loss though. I got a matching set of 8GB DDR4 SODIMMs (which seem to work just fine in my laptop), a 180W ASUS power adapter (which should work with my laptop), a 330W Dell power adapter, and a Hyper 212 EVO out of it. Haven't tested the motherboard, but since the CPU is dead, it probably works.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2019)

that is the weirdest looking motherboard i have ever seen


----------



## Lorec (Nov 16, 2019)

Picked her up for $130 used, right fan seems to be busted. 
Either accelero it or just get new fan off ali. 
Worth AF


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 16, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Picked her up for $130 used, right fan seems to be busted.
> Either accelero it or just get new fan off ali.
> Worth AF
> View attachment 136739
> View attachment 136740


dont much care abt the card model, but one think you just beat me, the only cheapest i could get is $140+ & it was palit brand, im jelly, gotdamned, will beat you next time, just wait


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 16, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Picked her up for $130 used, right fan seems to be busted.
> Either accelero it or just get new fan off ali.
> Worth AF
> View attachment 136739
> View attachment 136740


It's a solid pcb but the cooler ain't anything to write home about that's what every review days because it's made for a lower tdp card.

But nice price


----------



## Lorec (Nov 16, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> It's a solid pcb but the cooler ain't anything to write home about that's what every review days because it's made for a lower tdp card.
> 
> But nice price


I thought the same! its a gaming x pcb right, but the cooler is balls...
i rechecked reviews and it turns out that no one complains about armor no more!



potato580+ said:


> dont much care abt the card model, but one think you just beat me, the only cheapest i could get is $140+ & it was palit brand, im jelly, gotdamned, will beat you next time, just wait


There is a huge amount of used stuff shops here.
Not all of them have a "computer parts specialist",  thats where great hustles come from.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 16, 2019)

Today's half-price Goodwill day find...






...a set of Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 computer speakers for $30 (originally marked $20 for the satellites and $40 for the sub). These things currently go for around $124 new. I've been wanting either a set of these or some Logitech Z623's for a few years now.

They're in really good condition (just a bit dirty), they sound great, and the sub rattles my room when I listen to music loud enough.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 17, 2019)

Here are the pics of my Updated 3700x Rig:


http://imgur.com/a/OB68lxq


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 17, 2019)

its here alr, quite dissapointed, well nevermind, pay for this again, $87


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 17, 2019)

Bought a new wireless xbox one controller to replace my old wired 360 one only to find out the onboard bluetooth on the b450 carbon is utterly useless. So until I buy a stupid dongle, I remain wired. The controller itself is a nice improvement though, which is nice.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 17, 2019)

Got so sick and tired of synapse that I bought a second hand G13. Will never own a Razer product again


----------



## btarunr (Nov 17, 2019)

ASUS ROG Strix B450-E in da house.

Random notes: Quality of the board is a definite step up from MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon. Appears to be using a 6-layer PCB. I was afraid the integrated I/O shield and rear I/O shroud will be a bitch during installation. Turns out, they're surprisingly easy to install, snap in place, and the board's mount holes align with your case's standoffs very _very _easily.

ASUS BIOS is candy land for tweakers. There are SOOOOO many more options than MSI BIOS (which deteriorated in quality after AGESA Combo 1.0.0.3 with that barebones ClickBIOS Lite setup program).

I miss MSI's "Memory Try It!" feature (set of memory clock/timing presets from MSI). MSI BIOS is more bulletproof during memory tweaking despite fewer things to tweak. It has better memory failure recovery than ASUS. ASUS BIOS on the other hand has a working PBO implementation. It will take me a while (and a lot of correspondence with 1usmus) to figure even 10% of this stuff out.

ASUS ROG Strix B450-E Gaming is a serious board (first impressions). Will play with it over the week to see CPU and memory OC capabilities.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 18, 2019)

Last week I finally sold my Sapphire R9 390 w/backplate from my main PC. My budget for a new GPU was 3000 kn (about 405 €) but Powercolor RX 5700 Red Dragon is priced at ~480 € with delivery costs included. MSI RX 5700 Gaming X is around 500 €. RTX 2070 is well above 500 € and there's no way I'm going for RTX 2060. 
So I picked up used Palit GTX 1080 Game Rock in excellent condition with valid warranty for ~365 € total (delivery costs included). 











It will be more than enough for 1080p 60 Hz IPS monitor.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 18, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Last week I finally sold my Sapphire R9 390 w/backplate from my main PC. My budget for a new GPU was 3000 kn (about 405 €) but Powercolor RX 5700 Red Dragon is priced at ~480 € with delivery costs included. MSI RX 5700 Gaming X is around 500 €. RTX 2070 is well above 500 € and there's no way I'm going for RTX 2060.
> So I picked up used Palit GTX 1080 Game Rock in excellent condition with valid warranty for ~365 € total (delivery costs included).
> 
> View attachment 136900
> ...


nic one you got there!! thats quite limited model here, not much can be find


----------



## Komshija (Nov 18, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> nic one you got there!! thats quite limited model here, not much can be find


Yes, it's rare in Croatia as well. I was aiming for GTX 1080 Ti (Palit Game Rock or Gainward Phoenix), but couldn't lower the prices to the acceptable level. One guy over here is selling 6 Palit GTX 1080 Ti Game Rock's for 3000 kn (405 €) each, but these are mining GPU's so I stayed away from them. Another seller asked 520 € + delivery costs for the same GPU with expired warranty - I managed to lower the asking price to approx. 495€ + delivery costs, but that was still too high for my taste. Than some guy with Gainward Phoenix GTX 1080 Ti GLH asking ~485 € + delivery costs - I couldn't lower the price not even for a single €... I always try to lower the prices and hardly ever settle for the asking price, even if it is among the lowest for a certain group/type of a product.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 18, 2019)

Komshija said:


> Yes, it's rare in Croatia as well. I was aiming for GTX 1080 Ti (Palit Game Rock or Gainward Phoenix), but couldn't lower the prices to the acceptable level. One guy over here is selling 6 Palit GTX 1080 Ti Game Rock's for 3000 kn (405 €) each, but these are mining GPU's so I stayed away from them. Another seller asked 520 € + delivery costs for the same GPU with expired warranty - I managed to lower the asking price to approx. 495€ + delivery costs, but that was still too high for my taste. Than some guy with Gainward Phoenix GTX 1080 Ti GLH asking ~485 € + delivery costs - I couldn't lower the price not even for a single €... I always try to lower the prices and hardly ever settle for the asking price, even if it is among the lowest for a certain group/type of a product.


that phoneix you mentioned is about $800 for the non ti here somehow, ive no idea why is so expensive, becouse gainward usually cheapest brand among the other, except for this 1080 model, its special i guess


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 18, 2019)

And it's alive.


----------



## Komshija (Nov 18, 2019)

@kurosagi01 I like your CPU fan a lot.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 18, 2019)

Komshija said:


> @kurosagi01 I like your CPU fan a lot.


Ha great minds think alike, I also used MX-4 thermal paste too.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 18, 2019)

This isn't supercool but it's kinda ok. 

Just wanted someplace to keep my PC tools, something nicer than throwing them into the toolbox in the garage.

They call it a tactical admin pouch. Only $16 USD on Amazon, by a company called Savior Equipment. lol I grabbed their play on words - just fine. 









						10 x 8 Tactical Admin Pouch
					

Expand your storage capacity with our tactical admin pouch. A slim alternative to the typical pouch, this admin pouch holds more and gives you the ability to organize gear to your liking. Main Features Edge-to-Edge Elastic Bands Removable Transparent Sleeve Internal Adjustable Paracord Support...




					www.saviorequipment.com
				




Also, the Logitech MX Master 3 mouse finally arrived after waiting over 30days, got 20% ($20) off buying direct, so it took forever.


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 18, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Bought a new wireless xbox one controller to replace my old wired 360 one only to find out the onboard bluetooth on the b450 carbon is utterly useless. So until I buy a stupid dongle, I remain wired. The controller itself is a nice improvement though, which is nice.


Today I learned that the antennas that came with the motherboard aren't just for Wi-Fi. So the bluetooth works just fine. Glad I googled about it before buying a dongle.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 20, 2019)

its here now, condition is not bad, but having a scartch dent on blackpanel, also it seem heavy used, looks like one of thermal pad melted, overall not bad for a cheap price


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Picked her up for $130 used, right fan seems to be busted.
> Either accelero it or just get new fan off ali.
> Worth AF
> View attachment 136739
> View attachment 136740


ahahah ... i have the exact same card (and the box) at the present moment .... except that i paid 526chf at the time ... huuuu ... i feel a little sick ...


BEST REMEDY! : overnight delivery .... one of my fav etailer do a "pre black friday" sale ...

so alongside a boatload of coffee capsules (since caffeine is an essential component of any computer enthusiast ...)

i got myself a Adata XPG Gammix S11 Pro 512gb NVMe SSD... 3.5k MB/s read 2.3k MB/s write HERE I COME! (well mostly ... still blazing fast ... )
with an average of 4.5/5 rating on all reviews i read i can't go wrong ...

and if it perform as good as it look ... definitely worth the 70chf price tag (i do not need more than 512gb for now and it will be used in the next build, for now it's a good step up , as i still haven't changed the slow ass WD green SSD i have in the 3 2.5" i have atm ... i think i keep the OCZ Vertex III 120gb as boot drive and i will get a second Toshiba TR200  which is also OCZ but in 512gb/1tb as replacement for the 240gb WD green ) and i have good faith that S11 Pro will be good since the Adata XPG SD700X 512gb ext SSD i have is fantastic (second to the Seagate Fast SSD 500gb i have and use with USB-C 3.1)

wait wait wait.... 70chf is "normal'ish" pricetag not really "black friday'ish" price... well indeed but here's the twist, one of the offer is, "above 50chf shipping free plus one gift of a value of 60chf or less"

so i waited for the confirmation mail to see what was the gift (yeah ... stupid to reveal the gift before the delivery is here ... but, eh... whatever)
and i got for a value of around 60chf :

a Xiaomi Mi Box S 8gb

oh well since it has practically the same hardware as my Odroid C2 in my Kodi Box ... (minus ethernet and 3 USB port ... nothing that a well placed hub will not solve and i use a 32gb uSD card in it but only 4gb used in reality, kinda a waste ... ) i know what i will be replacing
on the actual streaming box i assembled i need 2 USB 1 for the SD700X and 1 for the Minix A2 Lite , the SSD is a must for media storage and although that Mi Box S has a remote ... it has no keyboard on the back side  a little angled USB cable some management and hiding and next buy will be a Icybox 4 port active USB hub (with on/off switches on each port)


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 20, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> i got myself a Adata XPG Gammix S11 Pro 512gb NVMe SSD... 3.5k MB/s read 3k MB/s write HERE I COME!
> with an average of 4.5/5 rating on all reviews i read i can't go wrong ...


Took you long enough to finally move up to high performance storage.  So the Xiaomi Mi Box S doesn't have 8 GB of LPDDR4 but 8 GB of flash. A bit tight with only 2 GB of RAM.

Not even LPDDR4 (2GB DDR3 RAM)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Took you long enough to finally move up to high performance storage.  So the Xiaomi Mi Box S doesn't have 8 GB of LPDDR4 but 8 GB of flash. A bit tight with only 2 GB of RAM.
> 
> Not even LPDDR4 (2GB DDR3 RAM)


did i mention 8gb ram? naaahhhh i was meaning storage indeed (no one ever mention the RAM instead of the storage in the model name ... otherwise my Huawei Mediapad M5 32gb would... ah, well whatever  ) ... and 2gb DDR3 is fine  it's a android TV box which do exactly what i do with my current Kodi Box but free xD (well i didn't paid for it ... )

basically it has the same hardware as the Odroid C2 minus the specs in bold
* Amlogic ARM® Cortex®-A53(ARMv8) 1.5Ghz quad core CPUs
* Mali™-450 GPU (3 Pixel-processors + 2 Vertex shader processors)
* 2Gbyte DDR3 SDRAM
** Gigabit Ethernet*
* HDMI 2.0 4K/60Hz display
* H.265 4K/60FPS and H.264 4K/30FPS capable VPU
** 40pin GPIOs + 7pin I2S
* eMMC5.0 HS400 Flash Storage slot / UHS-1 SDR50 MicroSD Card slot *8gb eMMC is enough for now also
* USB 2.0 Host x *4, USB OTG x 1 (power + data capable)* (1 port which is enough atm i only need my SD700X hooked on and it can be reconfigured as main storage if i decide to format it )
** Infrared(IR) Receiver*
** Ubuntu 16.04 or Android 6.0 Marshmallow based on Kernel 3.14LTS*
** We guarantee the production of C2 to the end of 2020.*

and she's here  (obviously installing VLCright now ...  and Kodi later)

google assistant is fun to use and chromecast is neat (4K is unwanted since i use it on my side 27" 1080p screen until i get a second 1440p screen for the computer when the Erazer X58222 will go for the box)

high performance storage? naahhh will probably not put it right now ... my SSD's are enough atm, aside the WD green but i use that one only for media, and i have yet to experiment issues with my SSHD and 2x 7.2k HDD's (heck even my USB 3.1 seagate ext SSD is fast enough)
NVMe are still overkill for my use ... although i still took that one for one reason, out of the 2 M2 slot on my mobo 1 share with SATA port (all of them are occupied) and the second is PCIe  M2H_32G  which share lines with the 4x wired 16x physical PCIe slot (but that W/R speeds are useful, present and future .... unlike 4K and RTRT, at last for me ... 1440/1620p FTW  )

and he's here 


funny enough most etailer put it as a 3.5/3k W/R (hence my correction above about the crystaldiskmark screenshot )


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 21, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Picked her up for $130 used, right fan seems to be busted.
> Either accelero it or just get new fan off ali.
> Worth AF
> View attachment 136739
> View attachment 136740



Sweet deal!  I just fixed a GTX 1070 for my cousin's fiance with a dead fan on it by zip tying two 80mm fans to it (it was a Zotac Mini) and it worked out great.  You could do probably two 92mm noctua fans instead and it would work great.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> Sweet deal!  I just fixed a GTX 1070 for my cousin's fiance with a dead fan on it by zip tying two 80mm fans to it (it was a Zotac Mini) and it worked out great.  You could do probably two 92mm noctua fans instead and it would work great.


well ghetto modding is good, just use something else than Noctua ... (80/92mm on the cheap and just as reliable as Noctua's one ... i recommend Arctic and BeQuiet rather )

although ... he will need more help now ...   

(i hope the cap issue will be solved fast )

nonetheless i wonder how someone busted a fan on that card ... mine is running since late 2016 pretty much 8hrs a day 7 days a week ... and for now, no issues either for fan or anywhere else


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 21, 2019)

It finally here!  You might have heard custom cable for psu but this is a whole another level. What about a totally custom psu? Here it is made by the legend of the small form factor Pc world named Guryhwa. It took me over 4 months of giving my stated order to it arriving on my doorstep today. It is taking way too long! But I believe its worth it. This is basically a super external AC to DC brick. It puts laptop bricks to shame. My G-brick is build for 500w. A solid brick of rather lightweight aluminium housing. Two low noise 40mm panasonic fans on brick. It have a very chunky yellow xt90 connector and connector a cable which shockingly thick and heavy. I guess it got when you 12V and at least a shocking 40 amps at the wire at full tilt.  The brick is then connector with a pico dc-dc converter named archdaemon shown below. I have requested for the limited edition version with more tantalum capacitors which is over 40. Request for 4 sata wire to soldered and two 6x2 pcie wires in red.

Comparison between between my corsair sf450 platinum with the g-brick. Its alot slimmer though its longer. It is actually pretty light weight than it looks due to its aluminium housing vs the sfx steel housing. Gonna start testing now! My first custom psu and also a pico. The picture don't do justice to this handmade marvel.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 21, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahahah ... i have the exact same card (and the box) at the present moment .... except that i paid 526chf at the time ... huuuu ... i feel a little sick ...
> 
> 
> BEST REMEDY! : overnight delivery .... one of my fav etailer do a "pre black friday" sale ...
> ...



You will like that S11


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 21, 2019)

Damn, forgot to take pics before unboxing (and tearing the not-so-important packages open) two weeks ago, when I bought some stuff.

-Asus TUF B450-Plus Gaming
-Kingston DataTraveler 100 G3 128GB USB3.0 drive
-1.5m USB-C cable
-some cheap but ok earplug-earphones

Well, tomorrow some more stuff, I must remember to take photos of what we're getting tomorrow


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> You will like that S11


i confess i am more playing fiddling tinkering with the Mi Box S atm ... 

but i noticed most of my storage in the computer are almost full (i always keep 30/50gb free on a HDD due to border effect, although the SSD's are around 95% full, aside the OS SSD who has about 1/3rd of free space ) thus i might install that S11 and transfer the more textures heavy games on it (well ... i tested them on all drives and from HDD to SSHD to SSD to ExtSSD i rarely noticed any big issues ...) 

i think i will switch the media drive duty to the 2 1tb Toshiba DT01ACA1000 get another Toshiba Tr200 (or two) to replace the WD green 240gb and replace the 1tb SSHD later, probably in 1tb or more if i can find a sweet deal.

well i am impressed with the 2 Ext SSD i have, they are equally fast to a good Sata3 SSD and league above the WD green, the Seagate Fast SSD 500gb has my mobile STEAM library on it and work like a charm, interestingly enough the XPG SD700X can be taken apart and has a full fledged Adata SU800 in it that connect to a SATA to 3.1 USB Micro B SS bridge... i could guts the WD green and transplant the SU800 ... gaining more than double the capacity and loosing nothing since a 240gb slow ass write SSD would be enough as media storage to replace the SD700X.


buuuut ... priority : get rid of the Intel platform in my main rig, find a suitable acceptable replacement for my GTX 1070 and get a good 32" 1440/1620p second screen is first on the liste ...



Chloe Price said:


> Damn, forgot to take pics before unboxing (and tearing the not-so-important packages open)


package are adequately as important as pictures are ... you always need 'em .... i keep all the boxes in case of reselling or just to make a pile of stuff i like in front of a white wall (what? poster, pictures frames? clock?  wallpaper? ... humpffff has been!) 


proof (in thumbnail, because full images is annoying  )... : 

(yes .... that's a Tifa Lockhart gel mousepad... better as a wall deco than a mousepad i reckon )


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 21, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> package are adequately as important as pictures are ... you always need 'em .... i keep all the boxes in case of reselling or just to make a pile of stuff i like in front of a white wall (what? poster, pictures frames? clock?  wallpaper? ... humpffff has been!)
> 
> 
> proof (in thumbnail, because full images is annoying  )... :
> ...


Oh hell yeah I keep the boxes from "more important" stuff, in my case I put the MB box to my shelf of course 

Damn, love that Tifa mousepad!


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 21, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> i confess i am more playing fiddling tinkering with the Mi Box S atm ...
> 
> but i noticed most of my storage in the computer are almost full (i always keep 30/50gb free on a HDD due to border effect, although the SSD's are around 95% full, aside the OS SSD who has about 1/3rd of free space ) thus i might install that S11 and transfer the more textures heavy games on it (well ... i tested them on all drives and from HDD to SSHD to SSD to ExtSSD i rarely noticed any big issues ...)
> 
> ...



That looks just like my room but the closet is where all the boxes are.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 21, 2019)

About the boxes 



Spoiler











That X470 board and XFX R9 290 died some time ago. :/


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2019)

Nothing as cool as some of this the last few pages. Today I got my replacement usb to serial ftdi chip.

I got other adapters coming in today but I need to replace this little guy.

was thinking about a guide on how to access UART for everyday people. We will see.



Spoiler


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> About the boxes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well the last pic was just the left side of the sofa ... but you probably have already seen my shelf ... you can see books behind, but it's the "Mobo-CPU-GC" collection shelf (and each side of it is also taken by boxes and other "piece of collection"  ... not that i need access to these books often ... the one i read are bottom left side sofa under the stuff on the right side of the previous picture xD (and on that shelf ... i keep the original reference cooler of a Asus R9 290 i used with watercooling and resold as it quite some time ago )



kapone32 said:


> That looks just like my room but the closet is where all the boxes are.


did you already saw the LTT video about tech hoarder? .... i am kinda like that ... just a little less

(also, it's my living room ... the bedroom is a tad worse ... )


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 21, 2019)

What sucks is that I buy about half of my stuff used, and often receive the stuff in basic cardboard boxes, so not every component has their original box :/


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 21, 2019)

btarunr said:


> ASUS BIOS is candy land for tweakers. There are SOOOOO many more options than MSI BIOS (which deteriorated in quality after AGESA Combo 1.0.0.3 with that barebones ClickBIOS Lite setup program).



During a recent build with an MSI B450, I was having problems with IOLO memory so I updated the BIOS. Big mistake, as it went to that awful ClickBIOS Lite. What were they thinking?
I thought the whole idea of UEFI was so that you could see at a glance, details such as temps etc.
Have they thrust that on all B450 boards and others? If so, remind me to steer clear of their mobos.


----------



## LittleKonae (Nov 22, 2019)

I bought a $13 LED strip for 65 Inch 4K trashed picked tv i seen outside. I know own a fully working 4k Smart tv. for the sum of $13


----------



## oobymach (Nov 22, 2019)

Finally tracked down a scale to weigh the modded G502 Hero, 114.53 grams down from the 121 listed on the box, not too shabby.

Wasn't satisfied with the weight given the cable so I retook 2 pictures to show the exact weight loss. Both the original G502 wheel and the G900 wheel weighed and the G900 is 6.47 grams lighter.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 22, 2019)

This time I remembered to take photos 



Spoiler




















That stock cooler also belongs to those, didn't have any LGA775 cooler at hand.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 22, 2019)

So, I got two of these for the GPU. On paper it looked better though:


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 23, 2019)

I got this beauty home for like £115

Sorry for the picture quality is the best my iPhone xs max can do.



Spoiler


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 23, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I got this beauty home for like £115
> View attachment 137365
> Sorry for the picture quality is the best my iPhone xs max can do.
> 
> ...





puma99dk| said:


> I got this beauty home for like £115
> View attachment 137365
> Sorry for the picture quality is the best my iPhone xs max can do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 23, 2019)

About my stuff box... something is gonna happen 8)


----------



## Lorec (Nov 23, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> About my stuff box... something is gonna happen 8)


watercooled crossfire?


----------



## Jetster (Nov 24, 2019)

Working on some security systems in this house
Check out these speakers 
Focal Sopra 2


----------



## Fouquin (Nov 24, 2019)

A new in box SiS 315 128MB. Comes with some fun OSD software that can toggle texture transparencies and wireframe models. Also came with the original receipt, cost $53 in 2002.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 24, 2019)

i seen this on corner, feel pity for this, so i bought it, not sure if it still work or not, i need an power adapter, will looking one soon, hope it still alive


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 24, 2019)

lZKoce said:


> So, I got two of these for the GPU. On paper it looked better though:
> 
> View attachment 137315 View attachment 137316


Such simple adaptors, yet infinitely useful because twisting those PCIe connectors to stay out of the way is always a pain.


----------



## basco (Nov 24, 2019)

hmm that xfire 4890 reminds me of my xfx black edition which i think runs on crazy 1,40+ volts- need to search for it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2019)

Fouquin said:


> A new in box SiS 315 128MB. Comes with some fun OSD software that can toggle texture transparencies and wireframe models. Also came with the original receipt, cost $53 in 2002.
> 
> View attachment 137447View attachment 137448


ohhhhh i'm so jealous ... that's a pair beauty i would want for my shelf ... (box and card obviously) 

great find!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 24, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i seen this on corner, feel pity for this, so i bought it, not sure if it still work or not, i need an power adapter, will looking one soon, hope it still alive
> View attachment 137462View attachment 137463


I have the same laptop (Pentium M 1.4GHz, 768MB RAM), no HDD though and even the retention bracket is missing, dammit.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 25, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> I have the same laptop (Pentium M 1.4GHz, 768MB RAM), no HDD though and even the retention bracket is missing, dammit.


ive old acer 4553&4736 not sure if the power adapt suit this, is hard to find for a replacement, checking the model matched this, is acer telmate 290


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 27, 2019)

Logitech K830 backlit media wireless keyboard and Samsung Galaxy S9+ 

S9+ shipped today... might take a while to get it tho since I had to find the Exynos version in order to root and flash. hard to find those variants under 600 so I had to deal with longer shipping time for getting one for only 370


----------



## oobymach (Nov 27, 2019)

Camera managed to take a couple not terrible pics of mouse. Took 50ish pics trying to get these 3. Also adjusted exposure on above images (can't edit post).


----------



## phill (Nov 27, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> its here alr, quite dissapointed, well nevermind, pay for this again, $87
> View attachment 136789


Why no good/disappointment mate?


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 27, 2019)

Ordered a new spool of PLA filament for my 3D printer...






My first spool was HATCHBOX brand. It had problems with the filament looping over itself and getting snagged. I decided to try this brand because it was cheap ($13 for this 1KG spool versus $20 for the HATCHBOX filament) and it has good reviews. It also came with a build surface that I can use instead of masking tape.






The build surface installed on my printer. It has adhesive on the back and sticks on.






I printed 3DBenchy at 75% scale to test this filament. I think it turned alright. It took about 35 minutes to print.

I'll try to take better care of this filament so it doesn't go brittle like my first spool.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 28, 2019)

phill said:


> Why no good/disappointment mate?


oh this one, i purchase it recently, dissapoint becouse it supose to be golden sample, the seller sent me regular one instead hehe


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 28, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Bought a new wireless xbox one controller to replace my old wired 360 one only to find out the onboard bluetooth on the b450 carbon is utterly useless. So until I buy a stupid dongle, I remain wired. The controller itself is a nice improvement though, which is nice.
> View attachment 136798


Mine works fine with a generic cheap BT dongle which I purchased from ebay.


----------



## TxGrin (Nov 28, 2019)

Does a new bass boat count? LOL


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 28, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Mine works fine with a generic cheap BT dongle which I purchased from ebay.


It's working fine now. After some googling I discovered I needed the plug the antennas on the motherboard for the Bluetooth to function properly. My previous motherboard didn't have any antennas for Bluetooth so I thought they were only for Wi-Fi.


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 28, 2019)

purchase 570 4gb, but got 580 8gb instead hehe


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2019)

Lucky man you!!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 28, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> View attachment 137857View attachment 137859
> View attachment 137858
> purchase 570 4gb, but got 580 8gb instead hehe


Damn, you seem to love those Polaris cards as much as I love HD 4890 and R9 290 series.


----------



## silkstone (Nov 29, 2019)

I got myself a new case the other day. It took a pretty long time to move my PC from the old HAF 922 to this, but It was worth it!'


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 29, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Damn, you seem to love those Polaris cards as much as I love HD 4890 and R9 290 series.


yes becouse its one of best card for current fullhd, also is easy to collect em, pretty much afforable


----------



## Lorec (Nov 29, 2019)

silkstone said:


> I got myself a new case the other day. It took a pretty long time to move my PC from the old HAF 922 to this, but It was worth it!'
> 
> View attachment 137904View attachment 137907


lovin the case, what is it? 
it begs for custom waterloop


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2019)

Lorec said:


> lovin the case, what is it?
> it begs for custom waterloop



im curious as well, it looks like an inwin but I can’t be certain.


----------



## silkstone (Nov 29, 2019)

Lorec said:


> lovin the case, what is it?
> it begs for custom waterloop





Solaris17 said:


> im curious as well, it looks like an inwin but I can’t be certain.



Xigmatek Aquarius - It's an unashamed Lian Li knockoff, but 1/3 the price. - https://www.xigmatek.com/product_detail.php?item=246

I do plan to build a custom water loop at some point, but it costs $$$ 

There's room in there for at lease 10 fans, so it has pretty good airflow. I love the bottom fans as they produce direct GPU cooling and my 1080 Ti's temps have dropped significantly since moving from my old HAF case.


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 29, 2019)

First owner don't like it. So I bought them for £150
In mint condition. One month old. Great black Friday! Lol.


----------



## phill (Nov 29, 2019)

I hope that price isn't for the two?!?!?


----------



## HUSKIE (Nov 29, 2019)

> I hope that price isn't for the two?!?!?



£150 for two.

Tomorrow I will be returning to the seller. He offered me 32gb team group tuf 3200mhz ddr4, 1070ti and 4tb hdd under £150. Lol

She is running naked now. Lol.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 29, 2019)

Damn dude, that's what you call a legal robbery!


----------



## Lorec (Nov 30, 2019)

Up at 3 AM, queued since 4:30 and at 11 got my Ryzen 9 3950x
They were gone before they even showed up, first and last 16C (so basically legal ) to show up here this year prolly.
Im dying and im not fit to install it rn, but gotta brag. 
cheers guys


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 30, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Up at 3 AM, queued since 4:30 and at 11 got my Ryzen 9 3950x
> They were gone before they even showed up, first and last 16C (so basically legal ) to show up here this year prolly.
> Im dying and im not fit to install it rn, but gotta brag.
> cheers guys
> View attachment 138035


must be greatest out there, i pass, it cost around $800 here, i will just looking for six core, used one if possible


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 30, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> must be greatest out there, i pass, it cost around $800 here, i will just looking for six core, used one if possible



Considering how much you love your potato's a nice used 2600 would fit the bill. Just make sure you put your seat belt on it may be a little too fast for you.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 30, 2019)

Was about to pull a plug on mech keyboard but mechanicalkeyboards.com charges $60 for shipping to Poland on a keyboard worth $80. Freaking ridiculous. That's regular shipping, express costs $100.


----------



## mbeeston (Nov 30, 2019)

gigabyte aorus cv27q ...





						Gigabyte AORUS CV27Q 27in Curved 165Hz QHD Gaming Monitor w/ Freesync 2 HDR - 26 - 29 Inch LCDs - Memory Express Inc.
					






					www.memoryexpress.com


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2019)

mbeeston said:


> gigabyte aorus cv27q ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's with that?

If you bought it, upload a photo.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 30, 2019)

S9+ desktop


----------



## silkstone (Nov 30, 2019)

I just got a couple of sleeved extenders and did a bit more sleeving for some of the other cables  and added LEDs to the top. . . I need to work just a little bit more on cable management, but it's almost done.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 30, 2019)

Got this phone off the good old tesco mobile contract (£7/month) - I'll probably sell it though along with my LG K4 2017 and make the jump to a Mi note 10 at some stage, however.


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2019)

Lorec said:


> Up at 3 AM, queued since 4:30 and at 11 got my Ryzen 9 3950x
> They were gone before they even showed up, first and last 16C (so basically legal ) to show up here this year prolly.
> Im dying and im not fit to install it rn, but gotta brag.
> cheers guys
> View attachment 138035


You should be showing it off right now with a pic of the CPU    Congrats man!!  I think the earliest I could get one if I pre ordered was 31st December...  That's sadly not going to work now as I've had a mentally expensive weekend for children


----------



## Jetster (Dec 1, 2019)

Merry Christmas to me


----------



## Eskimonster (Dec 2, 2019)

Got me a pair of Steelseries arctic 7 for 90$ at black friday


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 2, 2019)

shoping xmas gift prepared for my nephew, i try my best pick good stuff
got this yesterday



not the best one, but suprisng good for a cheapest out there, having ai front cam

also this


 


i think this would be the worst gift for an 4yo kid, i tho it was exactly like the box cover, dont know will be so complicated, even for me im not sure how this worked, will just leave it be, and pay for something else


----------



## Lorec (Dec 2, 2019)

New Cpu asking for new memory!
 Tridents neo 3600mhz cl16 Bdies


----------



## btarunr (Dec 3, 2019)

The RX 5700 XT is being prematurely retired.

Here's what the build looked like:




And here's the card chilling outside:




That's because an evil usurper is here, the Palit RTX 2080 Super GameRock:





"Muahahaha..all your base are belong to us" cries the usurper (more like "all your slots are belong to us.")













This card will be pulling a 1440p display (for which the RX 5700 XT was perfect). The RTX 2080 Super is too powerful for 1440p (RTX 2070 Super or RX 5700 XT are enough), and it's not perfect for 4K either (RTX 2080 Ti fits that bill). So I guess RTX 2080 Super on 1440p is more of a future-proofing option. Play anything from today maxed out with RTX, be future-ready for the next 3 years at least.

And yes, this is the exact card from the TPU review. It's a gift from the boss, re-assembled with some TIM replacement, etc.


----------



## Lorec (Dec 3, 2019)

btarunr said:


> The RX 5700 XT is being prematurely retired.
> 
> Here's what the build looked like:
> View attachment 138339
> ...


Thats great! 
Lovely upgrade for sure! Still 5700xt is great card in its own ways 
If only I didnt own 1080 ti which doesn't need to be upgraded to anything just yet...

I hope You wiped the dust before completing this build  I mean come on


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 3, 2019)

@btarunr Congrats on the upgrade. But why is the inside of your case so dirty?


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 3, 2019)

Grabbed this little guy on a black friday deal for 200€, not keeping him for long tho, going into a gift build, soon to be paired with a b450 tomahawk


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 3, 2019)

I did a thing cuz Logitech gave me a decent discount saved 50 bucks plus got a free dock for the boom. Nice


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks to TPU I got a new water block for my Gigabyte Vega 64 Gaming. It arrived on Friday and I will be putting it together when I get some free time later this week.









						Alphacool NexXxos GPX - AMD RX Vega M04 - mit Backplate - Schwarz
					

Mit den neuen NexXxoS GPX Kühlern geht Alphacool erneut einen Schritt voraus!  Optimale Leistung und Qualität in einem bietet dieses neue Kühlkonzept für wenig Geld! Funktion   Durch eine neu ausgeklügelte Einspritztechnik wird...




					www.alphacool.com


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2019)

weak to cyber week ...

1st : UE Megaboom 2 to replace a UE Wonderboom (well the Mega 3 was too expensive and that Mega 2 was cheaper than a Wonderboom 2... around 40chf ) and a little something to carry it and protect it


then, because someone talked about Titanfall 2 on another thread ... i grabbed one for myself (15chf )




Spoiler: as i mentioned once ... Coffee is related to computers ... might not tech related but me doing tech related stuff need it!



a neat Asobu Cold Brew kit ... (34,50 instead of 69.60 ) and 2 250g of a good Moka to go with, tested cold, with another more tedious process, it does more than fine.




ETA... some items say tomorrow morning (coffee!!!  ) other say on the 5th ... oh well the wait is not too painful i can survive (NOT WITHOUT COFFEE! although i have enough stock to do standards cups )


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 3, 2019)

Snapped a new backpack for the laptop on the go. It's a genuine Dell Pursuit Backpack 17.3". Wiped the wallet this year (cry):


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 3, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> weak to cyber week ...
> 
> 1st : UE Megaboom 2 to replace a UE Wonderboom (well the Mega 3 was too expensive and that Mega 2 was cheaper than a Wonderboom 2... around 40chf ) and a little something to carry it and protect it
> View attachment 138388View attachment 138387View attachment 138386
> ...


Lol how we both got ue  booms


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Lol how we both got ue  booms


i was thinking the same when i wrote the previous post xD (well i also had a Wonderboom as i mentioned ... UE always made very nice sounding BTSPK and since Logi acquired them, it did not change )

well i was tempted by a Marshall Stockwell II due to his fine tuning knob for Bass and Treble, but it was 159chf more


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 3, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> then, because someone talked about Titanfall 2 on another thread ... i grabbed one for myself (15chf )


Halo Master Chief Collection started today, Halo Reach is the first available.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 3, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> i was thinking the same when i wrote the previous post xD (well i also had a Wonderboom as i mentioned ... UE always made very nice sounding BTSPK and since Logi acquired them, it did not change )
> 
> well i was tempted by a Marshall Stockwell II due to his fine tuning knob for Bass and Treble, but it was 159chf more


My HEOS GOPACK battery died so I needed a shower speaker... this UE one ended up being cheaper than the go pack. 

Hubby  needed a new headset too so this worked out nicely


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Halo Master Chief Collection started today, Halo Reach is the first available.
> 
> View attachment 138398


YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH i saw today ... and FFS i am broke now ... (well most of my BF CM CW buying where on monthly billing hehehehe... ARGH!)

oh well my next income is on the 16th dec ... which will be exactly 4 days after my birthday ... SOON SOON!


(well i still have the Halo Reach collector edition for XBox one and Dr. Halsey notebook is on my desk ... )


----------



## btarunr (Dec 4, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> @btarunr Congrats on the upgrade. But why is the inside of your case so dirty?



I live in a place with >400 ppm suspended particulate matter in the air...and not a desert (for reference, on a dog day afternoon, NYC has ~50 ppm). It takes ~3 months for this much dust to accumulate.

The last time I got lazy and tried using an 800 Watt leaf-blower to clean the PC, its static fried some components on my motherboard. I'll clean up soon.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 4, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I live in a place with >400 ppm suspended particulate matter in the air...and not a desert (for reference, on a dog day afternoon, NYC has ~50 ppm).
> 
> The last time I got lazy and tried using a leaf-blower to clean the PC, its static fried some components on my motherboard. I'll clean up soon.



I live in a similar situation, not quite as bad though. 
My case would get dusty as hell after only 2 weeks, but with some filters on the fans then a xiaomi air filter, the situation is much better. 
I also lifted the pc off the floor, which means it is t now sucking up all the settled dust particles.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 4, 2019)

Cheap ppm meter?? I'd like to know mine


----------



## silkstone (Dec 4, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Cheap ppm meter?? I'd like to know mine



You can look it up for your location. That will give you a rough estimate. Air quality measurement tools get expensive for any kind of accurate results.


----------



## ne6togadno (Dec 4, 2019)

AirBG - от фини прахови части към Open Data
					





					airbg.info
				



@remixedcat

edit:





						luftdaten.info
					

Информация и настройки за проекта luftdaten .




					my.luftdaten.info


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 4, 2019)

Pc shop closed down nearby so I bought these of course test them first before hand the money over. Bought for £75 for 2700 and b450 Motherboard


----------



## silkstone (Dec 4, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Pc shop closed down nearby so I bought these of course test them first before hand the money over. Bought for £75 for 2700 and b450 Motherboard


Wow! Awesome deal, I've very jealous. I love a good deal.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 4, 2019)

ne6togadno said:


> AirBG - от фини прахови части към Open Data
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neat


----------



## silkstone (Dec 4, 2019)

I feel really really guilty about this as I've spent waaaay too much money this month, especially with xmas coming up, but ...... I really wanted a gaming card to go with the 4K TV screen I ordered, so I will put this bad boy in my HTPC (If it fits)
It was also a real bargain at ~$330, compared with the $5-600 the 5700xt goes for locally. This was discounted by around $100 locally.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Dec 4, 2019)

Bought a mint Dell Precision M4700 with 6 months warranty for RM1199 (~USD 290). Its the base model with i5 3340M, Quadro K1000M, 8GB RAM and 256GB LiteON SATA SSD. The quality of Dell Precision is just amazing. Speaker sounds great it have body (mids and some lows) so its great for watching videos, LCD sharp and crisp most importantly matte (its 1080p TN panel but decent enough for me), everything inside is easily accessible by just a couple of screws removed. The fans easily cleaned without removing the heatsink assembly. Amazing! 

I'm close to buying Alienware M17X R4, slightly cheaper than this but the GPU is dead (repairing it going to costs a lot of money), speaker crackle (replacing this costs some money too) and its damn heavy so I give it a pass and buy this instead.

There are several problems with it though, the CPU always clock at its base speed of 900MHz but I get around it by using trusty Throttlestop, the GPU clock always clock at 669MHz even though maximum clock is 851MHz so I just flash the vBIOS to lock it to higher clockspeed.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2019)

Not a purchase, but a hand me down from a nephew going 3900x. Good boost over the old Ryzen 1200, rips DVDs twice as fast! Also the Wraith Spire I think it is, which honestly is a bit noisy, even in L mode.



Apocalypsee said:


> Bought a mint Dell Precision M4700 with 6 months warranty for RM1199 (~USD 290). Its the base model with i5 3340M, Quadro K1000M, 8GB RAM and 256GB LiteON SATA SSD. The quality of Dell Precision is just amazing. Speaker sounds great it have body (mids and some lows) so its great for watching videos, LCD sharp and crisp most importantly matte (its 1080p TN panel but decent enough for me), everything inside is easily accessible by just a couple of screws removed. The fans easily cleaned without removing the heatsink assembly. Amazing!
> 
> I'm close to buying Alienware M17X R4, slightly cheaper than this but the GPU is dead (repairing it going to costs a lot of money), speaker crackle (replacing this costs some money too) and its damn heavy so I give it a pass and buy this instead.
> 
> ...



Is that a good price where you live? To me it definitely sounds too expensive.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Dec 4, 2019)

Frick said:


> Is that a good price where you live? To me it definitely sounds too expensive.


Second hand laptop prices are crazy in Malaysia. This is considered a good price for it, usually this thing costs above RM1500 (~USD350). The alienware I mentioned costs RM900 (~USD215) but with all the damaged internals (GPU, speakers etc.) that can easily costs as much to buy replacement parts. The price for good condition of the alinware costs above RM2000 (~USD470)


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 4, 2019)

Frick said:


> View attachment 138437
> 
> Not a purchase, but a hand me down from a nephew going 3900x. Good boost over the old Ryzen 1200, rips DVDs twice as fast! Also the Wraith Spire I think it is, which honestly is a bit noisy, even in L mode.
> 
> ...



I didn't even know people still ripped DVDs


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 4, 2019)

The LG 27GL850-b finally arrived after a 3 week wait, I was a little worried after seeing the box in a not so.. perfect condition, but nothing seems broken and no dead pixels..
So far so good..





Spoiler


----------



## phill (Dec 4, 2019)

My latest hardware purchase....




It doesn't have to be PC hardware does it??   I'll hopefully have some cardboard boxes turning up tomorrow at some point as well..  Again nothing very exciting at all     I'll get my coat......


----------



## Jetster (Dec 5, 2019)

Such a good deal


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 5, 2019)

So I went Back to the pc shop that has been closed down yesterday this very early morning these are what I've got

i7 3960x
Asus Rampage iv formula with box
2x8gb 2400mhz ddr3 ram


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> So I went Back to the pc shop that has been closed down yesterday this very early morning these are what I've got
> 
> i7 3960x
> Asus Rampage iv formula with box
> 2x8gb 2400mhz ddr3 ram


I wish I lived closer to this PC shop !!


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 5, 2019)

$57


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> View attachment 138512View attachment 138513
> $57


Awesome result mate!!    Crossfire??!!


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 5, 2019)

hi dudes just upgraded from Vega 64 to 5700 xt OC edition , check it , m ready to get it on lol 
All the same system Superposition went up from 4K ultra 6560 to 4K ultra 7232 . so not a lot but I felt my Vega October 2017 was getting to expiry point uno


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 5, 2019)

r.h.p said:


> hi dudes just upgraded from Vega 64 to 5700 xt OC edition , check it , m ready to get it on lol
> All the same system Superposition went up from 4K ultra 6560 to 4K ultra 7232 . so not a lot but I felt my Vega October 2017 was getting to expiry point uno


that vega calling my name ehemm


----------



## Frick (Dec 5, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I didn't even know people still ripped DVDs



Better late than nevef.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 5, 2019)

Today's haul


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 5, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Today's haul View attachment 138560



How much was that 980Ti?



phill said:


> Awesome result mate!!    Crossfire??!!



Crossfire does indeed shine on Polaris card. I know someone is going to reply with crossfire is dead.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 5, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> How much was that 980Ti?


200 eur + shipping (5.90eur)


----------



## Jetster (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 6, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I know someone is going to reply with crossfire is dead.


i will be the one.... wait a minute ... nope, let me add a twist : "you'd be dead in a crossfire" fact™

express post delivery, my @ss ... ok ok i know it was the black friday/cyber week and the post distribution center were ... overrun (seriously...)

still got only 3 out of 5 delivery and the one that got send on the 4th dec is not even here (2 time registered at the distribution center ) no coffee sadly ... but what was send the 5th arrived today and where the tech related one ...

ok correction, it was not a Megaboom 2 but a Boom 2, although it's a LE (Limited Edition ) in the "Panther" color scheme, neat sound almost no distortion, rated 15hrs (5hrs more than the Wonderboom) IPX7 (like the WB) 33m BT range (the WB was also good at that) although some French review did put in the cons : "no NFC" it actually has passive NFC  the carry case is from Intertronic and made for their own BTSPK (it's a Swiss brand distributed via local retailer like Coop/Microspot/Interdiscount quite cheap and the quality is not bad at all )

the app for it, is awesome (equaliser, party mode and also putting the speaker on and off via the app )

now i need 149 more ... to check the "link up 150+ Boom 2 Megaboom 2 together" ... hummm .... 149x89chf... it's back to the regular, albeit already lowered, price (initial was 119chf) too bad it's not 49chf hehe that would make 149x40chf spared... oh well one is enough.


now, DL at 3.2MB/s 4hrs, my phone carrier will hate me ... 4G USB tethering between ~ 16.6MB/s averaging : 17minutes left (started it 53 minutes ago )


awaiting for the Coffee goodies ... raaaaaahhhh COFFEEEEEEEE!

ok i settle for an energy drink for now ... *note to self*: "do not put the drink can near the Boom, you can't drink from a BTSPK"


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 6, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> 200 eur + shipping (5.90eur)



That is an excellent price for that card. it was one of the most expensive 980TIs when it was released.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 6, 2019)

i bought this x8 500gb used hardisk for office cctv, x2 failure btw (samsung&hitachi), the rest is still can be use, even tho sentinel reporting most of em power ontime alr hit 2/3k days, those still can transfer data 120mb/sec through 3.1 usb, and all just for $16, thats mean im still lucky hehe


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i bought this x8 500gb used hardisk for office cctv, x2 failure btw (samsung&hitachi), the rest is still can be use, even tho sentinel reporting most of em power ontime alr hit 2/3k days, those still can transfer data 120mb/sec through 3.1 usb, and all just for $16, thats mean im still lucky hehe
> View attachment 138627


If you wanted some spare drives I have a few but I think the postage might sting a bit!!


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 6, 2019)

phill said:


> If you wanted some spare drives I have a few but I think the postage might sting a bit!!


yeah it might cost more than the stuff itself hehe, but thx for the offer


----------



## phill (Dec 6, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> yeah it might cost more than the stuff itself hehe, but thx for the offer


I think I have about 5 to 10 drives floating about, 500Gb to 750Gb..  I could do with getting rid as they are a little too small for me and I have, shall I say, a few 2.5" 500Gb drives at home as it is...  

That said if anyone would like one, I'd be more than willing to post off some


----------



## silkstone (Dec 6, 2019)

My 4K 50" TV arrived. I'm pretty happy for $250


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 6, 2019)

The first parts to my Ryzen 3000 build, has just arrived today and with that the end is near for X58 as my main rig for over 10 years.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 6, 2019)

silkstone said:


> My 4K 50" TV arrived. I'm pretty happy for $250
> View attachment 138628


my parent got a 50" 4K smart TV from Thomson (quadcore 16gb AndoidTV 9.0) for 299 eur during the black friday (at Mediamarkt in Spain)

that one




the hilarious point? well that's a whole 200eur cheaper than my Dumb TV 32" FHD


----------



## jormungand (Dec 7, 2019)

Tomorrow I’ll be replacing my 6 year old thermaltake. So i decided to buy this as replacement.


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 7, 2019)

Tomgang said:


> The first parts to my Ryzen 3000 build, has just arrived today and with that the end is near for X58 as my main rig for over 10 years
> 
> so you will be water cooling this cpu then.....


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 7, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> The LG 27GL850-b finally arrived after a 3 week wait, I was a little worried after seeing the box in a not so.. perfect condition, but nothing seems broken and no dead pixels..
> So far so good..
> 
> View attachment 138449View attachment 138450View attachment 138451View attachment 138452
> ...



I have been thinking about this monitor to be my next monitor because I want to get back to a IPS monitor but 27inch I tried before and it felt too big sadly 

I really hope you will enjoy this awesome monitor @Calmmo


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 7, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I have been thinking about this monitor to be my next monitor because I want to get back to a IPS monitor but 27inch I tried before and it felt too big sadly
> 
> I really hope you will enjoy this awesome monitor @Calmmo


You get used to it quite quickly. Went from 25" to 27" and after a couple of days, it felt "normal".


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 7, 2019)

yeah same, it was slightly annoying trying to look at the top corners the first day or so, but pulling the monitor back 1-2 cm and a couple of days later im not noticing it all. Getting used to wide gamut however is actually going to take a while, im used an srgb IPS..


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 7, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> You get used to it quite quickly. Went from 25" to 27" and after a couple of days, it felt "normal".



I had 27inch before but I downsized and I never been happier unfortunely


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2019)

One little tech related purchase but this one is for Christmas....


 

Right guys, here's some progress with the servers as well....  

     

Cardboard boxes...  Well these are for servers, I'm hoping they will be good enough as there's really nothing special about them..  It's been an absolute nightmare trying to find some boxes to put servers in.  Not even places that sell servers, will sell the server boxes..  I mean wth....

Still, over to the A memorial to Kreij thread for anyone interested in this Christmas give away


----------



## theonek (Dec 8, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I had 27inch before but I downsized and I never been happier unfortunely


why don't you try a curved one with bigger screen size? it looks smaller than the normal sizes and screen is bigger because of the curvature... Also the effect is very interesting....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 8, 2019)

theonek said:


> why don't you try a curved one with bigger screen size? it looks smaller than the normal sizes and screen is bigger because of the curvature... Also the effect is very interesting....


Does it make you motion sick?


----------



## theonek (Dec 8, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Does it make you motion sick?


not at all, at first it is quite different but you get used to it very fast and effect is also interesting, you won't see a flat one any more, and here we are talking for normal proportion monitors, not 21:9, they are problematic for some people though...


----------



## Gumby (Dec 8, 2019)

Got a new laptop a while back. For free. 
Upgraded memory and ssd's and added a bluray burner.
*HP Notebook - 15-db1030nr*
Motherboard:
      CPU Type                                          Mobile DualCore AMD Ryzen 3 3200U, 3500 MHz (35 x 100)
      Motherboard Name                                  HP Laptop 15-db1xxx
      Motherboard Chipset                               AMD K17.1 FCH, AMD K17.1 IMC
      System Memory                                     30666 MB
      DIMM1: Patriot Memory 2666 C18 Series             16 GB DDR4-2666 DDR4 SDRAM 

      DIMM2: Patriot Memory 2666 C18 Series             16 GB DDR4-2666 DDR4 SDRAM 
      BIOS Type                                         Unknown (06/27/2019)

    Display:
      Video Adapter                                     AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 3 Graphics  (2 GB)
      Video Adapter                                     AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 3 Graphics  (2 GB)
      Video Adapter                                     AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 3 Graphics  (2 GB)
      Video Adapter                                     AMD Radeon(TM) Vega 3 Graphics  (2 GB)
      3D Accelerator                                    AMD Picasso
      Monitor                                           Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]
      Monitor                                           LG TV  (250116843009)

    Multimedia:
      Audio Adapter                                     AMD K17.1 - Audio Processor
      Audio Adapter                                     ATI Radeon HDMI @ AMD K17.1 - Display High Definition Audio Controller
      Audio Adapter                                     Realtek ALC236 @ AMD K17.1 - Audio Processor - High Definition Audio Controller

    Storage:
      IDE Controller                                    AMD SATA Controller
      Storage Controller                                Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller
      Storage Controller                                Virtual CloneDrive
      Disk Drive                                        CT1000MX 500SSD4 SATA Disk Device  (1000 GB, SATA-III)
      Disk Drive                                        CT500MX5 00SSD1 SATA Disk Device  (500 GB, SATA-III)
      Optical Drive                                     ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device  (Virtual CD-ROM)
      Optical Drive                                     HL-DT-ST BD-RE BU40N USB Device
      SMART Hard Disks Status                           OK


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 9, 2019)

i bought this today from my friend, isnt cheap as usually, he need cash for loan payment so i help him with $120, anyway this is my 1st gtx980, i hope it perform good as my favorite amd, will test it soon


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i bought this today from my friend, isnt cheap as usually, he need cash for loan payment, i help him with $120, anyway this is my 1st gtx980, i hope it perform good
> View attachment 138886



What will you do with it? You already have a RX580 in your system.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> What will you do with it?


Add it to his collection is my guess?


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i bought this today from my friend, isnt cheap as usually, he need cash for loan payment so i help him with $120, anyway this is my 1st gtx980, i hope it perform good as my favorite amd, will test it soon
> View attachment 138886



man potato you must have a lot of machines ...


----------



## Lorec (Dec 9, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> What will you do with it? You already have a RX580 in your system.


if only one btw   Polaris is strong within that one.

EDIT:
Got second matching 750 ti from Zotac, for my crunching duo


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 9, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> What will you do with it? You already have a RX580 in your system.


use it ofcourse hehe


biffzinker said:


> Add it to his collection is my guess?


not rly, im not some collector, just like to pay and test cards, beside i can sell it in notime again

i make a quick bench, not bad, almost close enough scoring with 480/580



the temp better than amd tho


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> use it ofcourse hehe
> 
> not rly, im not some collector, just like to pay and test cards, beside i can sell it in notime again
> 
> ...


I was going to say...  RX480 v 980 Ti ..... TechPowerUp Review...

Enjoy it mate


----------



## Dinnercore (Dec 9, 2019)

I´m starting to believe I might have a problem. 





My third 1600W PSU. This one goes to my testbench. It´s used and cost me 140€, came from a mining environment but was probably not running too long since mining profits got eaten by electricity cost very fast here in the EU. Plus it was running at efficiency peak so ~60% load only and I trust these EVGA units to take a lot of abuse.


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

They are solid units mate and they will take a lot of abuse   I have one still boxed that I've not yet used....  But there's always a chance at some point I might need it so...  

At the moment @Dinnercore, what's in your test bench??


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 9, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> I´m starting to believe I might have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice PSU! I should pick up a 1600W at some stage for my 7980XE setup, I have a cooling upgrade planned by next year, it's going to pull big watts ; )


----------



## Dinnercore (Dec 9, 2019)

phill said:


> They are solid units mate and they will take a lot of abuse   I have one still boxed that I've not yet used....  But there's always a chance at some point I might need it so...
> 
> At the moment @Dinnercore, what's in your test bench??


Until now I had a Corsair RM850i powering it. It was enough for now, but I want to start benching GPUs next year and I already hit 400W from just benching CPUs. So if I add two overclocked GPUs on that I´m already over the limit for the 850i.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 9, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> I´m starting to believe I might have a problem.


i do absolutely not think so ... well, the other one in the left side of my brain beg to differ ... but i know he's wrong ... 

ahhhh now i am making a wishlist for the new build that will finally replace the innards of my Panzer Max... 

hum ... compulsory buying will resume after the holidays ...


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 9, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahhhh now i am making a wishlist for the new build that will finally replace the innards of my Panzer Max...


Might as want to hold off on a new build until next year.


----------



## phill (Dec 9, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> Until now I had a Corsair RM850i powering it. It was enough for now, but I want to start benching GPUs next year and I already hit 400W from just benching CPUs. So if I add two overclocked GPUs on that I´m already over the limit for the 850i.


I was also meaning what hardware where you using on the bench table as well?   I'd hope for two 295 X2's if you really wanted to pull some big numbers


----------



## Dinnercore (Dec 9, 2019)

phill said:


> I was also meaning what hardware where you using on the bench table as well?   I'd hope for two 295 X2's if you really wanted to pull some big numbers


I pushed my X5650 to pull nearly 300W CPU power currently. For the GPUs I want to sell my current workstation and switch my benchtable to a 9980XE or similar and yes quad SLI 295s are on my list 
Got water ready for the cards and will go water or DICE on the CPU.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 10, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Might as want to hold off on a new build until next year.


mhhh well .... a R9 3900X heck even a 3600X would be already a big step up 

and after the holidays is next year so... i am technically holding till next year


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 10, 2019)

My Steam Controller arrived...










Interesting device it is. I grabbed it when they went on sale for $5.

I tried playing Cities Skylines with it, and while it'll take getting used to, it was perfectly doable.

Curious how it'll work in other games.

EDIT: After messing with it for a bit, I've found that this thing is perfect for controlling an HTPC from the couch or something. The mouse controls work great, and I'm sure I'll be able to type reasonably quickly on the on-screen keyboard with some practice.

Now I wish I had grabbed more than one... Oh well, maybe some other company will pick up the concept and do something with it.


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2019)

sam_86314 said:


> My Steam Controller arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had been able to grab some of these too, when I tried it was out of stock   Bit gutted and for $5 I think it would be a bloody bargain even if it wasn't brilliant...  I guess my Xbox controller will have to do....


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 10, 2019)

Today's haul, sleeved cables + gpu riser


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 10, 2019)

I bought a new laptop for a customer today, a Lenovo Ideapad L340, i5, 8GB RAM and a GTX1050 3Gb. It comes with a 250GB SSD and a 1TB HDD.
He asked me to set it up for his daughter who's going to use it for graphic design, so naturally, I was curious to see how the GTX1050 performed.
  

A very nice laptop indeed.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 11, 2019)

8x8gb 1866mhz ddr3 along with cooler master case and seasonic 750w psu. Psu and case inside the boot.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 11, 2019)

GT 1030 for my HTPC, 8800 GT for my graphics card collection 

e: Also I got a SATA controller card, but that went instantly into use.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 15, 2019)

Bought this early morning under £100


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 15, 2019)

its here finally


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 15, 2019)

Razer Invicta mousing mat just arrived Amazon delivery on Sundays, in the gunmetal and black sku.

Moving my input setup from a white/gray aesthetic to gunmetal/black to blend with the Batman build. 

PFU Fujitsu also just announced December 10th the new HHKB Hybrid Type S keyboards (first time Type S available in black) so will replace my white/gray Pro 2 Type S board as soon as they become available in North America.

Razer's packaging is crazy over the top for a mouse mat, geez.  Had the white mat since 2016, they're awesome mats, they flip over - one side CONTROL, other side SPEED.















Doesn't look quite right just yet, with the keyboard still in white. 

Oh well, nothing to do but wait for the black one.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 16, 2019)

i bought this from nearby shop today, it got special clearnance price hehe





not the beat deal for a $200, but its new card out box, so consider it worth the price


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 16, 2019)

I bought 2 sets of this 






						XPG DDR4 D60G RGB 16GB (2x8GB) 3600MHz PC4-28800 U-DIMM Desktop Memory CL18-20-20 (AX4U360038G18A-DT60) : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

XPG DDR4 D60G RGB 16GB (2x8GB) 3600MHz PC4-28800 U-DIMM Desktop Memory CL18-20-20 (AX4U360038G18A-DT60) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




My current board has no ARGB header so these should satisfy that itch. I am going to try 3466 at 15 timings and see if that works with my 1920X.



Dinnercore said:


> I´m starting to believe I might have a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent a 1600W PSU from one of the best for $140 is stellar indeed!!!


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 16, 2019)

So I just bought these corsair RGB fans with hubs.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 16, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i bought this from nearby shop today, it got special clearnance price hehe
> View attachment 139507View attachment 139508
> not the beat deal for a $200, but its new card out box, so consider it worth the price


Is that a Vega 64? Wouldn't mind one of those.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 16, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> Is that a Vega 64? Wouldn't mind one of those.


no sadly it was 56, 64 is overpriced and hell rare for a cheapest price, i also seeking for one, never have chance to taste 64 yet


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2019)

Well, there's not that much of a difference. UV'd & OC'd V56 kicks as well.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 16, 2019)

The £40 corsair ll120/140 lm120 RGB fans, commander pro, node pro and two rbg hubs are working perfectly.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> The £40 corsair ll120/140 lm120 RGB fans, commander pro, node pro and two rbg hubs are working perfectly.View attachment 139540


That's an awfully small monitor for the guy that picked the name HUSKIE.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> That's an awfully small monitor for the guy that picked the name HUSKIE.



That monitor is just for guinea pig. I have big one in my main room.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2019)

took me long enough for the research and weighing my options as for what I want.
pulled the trigger on hyperx fps silver speed and the hyperx wrist rest.
I think it's the best choice and frankly the cheapest one.











minimal,sturdy steel frame,light switches for gaming and really good price.






instead of looking for a kb with a good wrist rest,I went for a quality wrist rest.


I really like what I got.It'll take a week to deliver tho,the wrist rest wasn't in stock atm.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2019)

Picked up a Razer Goliathus Mobile Stealth Edition, and a PI4 Starter Pro Kit.




Sticker on the box says: "Now Includes Active Cooling Fan!"


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Picked up a Razer Goliathus Mobile Stealth Edition, and a PI4 Starter Pro Kit.
> 
> View attachment 139542
> Sticker on the box says: "Now Includes Active Cooling Fan!"


what does one even do with this ?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Picked up a Razer Goliathus Mobile Stealth Edition, and a PI4 Starter Pro Kit.
> 
> View attachment 139542
> Sticker on the box says: "Now Includes Active Cooling Fan!"


"Make yout own credit card sized computer"

I guess credit cards got hella thicker since I last saw one.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> what does one even do with this ?


Use it as a single board computer, programming/code development, retro gaming, PiHole, NAS, and what ever else you can come up with.

Mount it on the back of a monitor for a always on, and ready for internet browsing.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Use it as a single board computer, programming/code development, retro gaming, PiHole, NAS, and what ever else you can come up with.


what OS does it run ?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Use it as a single board computer, programming/code development, retro gaming, PiHole, NAS, and what ever else you can come up with.


For emulation would my weapon of choice, using my HTPC for it now.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> what OS does it run ?


Rasbian would be the default OS but you can run any Linux Distro, and Microsoft Windows 10 IoT Core.





						FrontPage - Raspbian
					






					www.raspbian.org


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 16, 2019)

My recent purchase 

Ryzen 5 3600


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 16, 2019)

Screenshot from the desktop.


----------



## phill (Dec 17, 2019)

We use the PI's at work..  I'm not sure they are used in quite the best way but they certainly do a good job   Very stable normally and very little hassles with them at all.  We use them with Linux


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 18, 2019)

MSI board imploded itself after a BIOS update gone wrong. Got an upgrade for the replacement.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 18, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> MSI board imploded itself after a BIOS update gone wrong. Got an upgrade for the replacement.
> View attachment 139738View attachment 139739


i usually not bother with bios update, if its stable i dont need an update, that cpuld be a problems, mine msi still good



Durvelle27 said:


> My recent purchase
> 
> Ryzen 5 3600
> 
> ...


still overpriced here, i waiting for an1600/2600 $50 atleash


----------



## Rahnak (Dec 18, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i usually not bother with bios update, if its stable i dont need an update, that cpuld be a problems, mine msi still good


Well, with Ryzen 3000 series, there has been a substantial number of improvements to the firmware that you need to update the BIOS to get. That and I can't resist updates (unless I know they're broken).
But man, that Click Lite BIOS MSI put in their older motherboards is pretty lame. I thought it wasn't really going to bother me since you don't spend that much time in there, but I was wrong. 
Wanna tweak your RAM? I hope you enjoy clearing the cmos every time it fails to post. Unless you want to use their presets, it can recover from failure if you use those.
Wanna update the BIOS? Yes, let me load the utility for you.. and nope, doesn't post, you need to clear the cmos now.

Still baffling how every other major vendor managed to add support for Ryzen 3000 without gimping their BIOS except MSI. A glaring flaw in an otherwise exceptional bang-for-buck board.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 18, 2019)

Rahnak said:


> Well, with Ryzen 3000 series, there has been a substantial number of improvements to the firmware that you need to update the BIOS to get. That and I can't resist updates (unless I know they're broken).
> But man, that Click Lite BIOS MSI put in their older motherboards is pretty lame. I thought it wasn't really going to bother me since you don't spend that much time in there, but I was wrong.
> Wanna tweak your RAM? I hope you enjoy clearing the cmos every time it fails to post. Unless you want to use their presets, it can recover from failure if you use those.
> Wanna update the BIOS? Yes, let me load the utility for you.. and nope, doesn't post, you need to clear the cmos now.
> ...


Gigabyte mid-range/enthusiast boards are one of the best to get now,despite uninformed people here claiming they're bad.I guess it's hard for them not to stay out of the loop cause it involves reading.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 19, 2019)

Well there is no better time than now for me to get into a full loop. Well sort of. I really like my Noctua TR4 cooler. I don't like that I cannot fully fill my RAM slots as a result of the cooler (especially given the current price of RAM). 

So I have this coming today 






						Alphacool 13297 Eisstation DC-Ultra incl. Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra Pump Water Cooling Reservoirs : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Alphacool 13297 Eisstation DC-Ultra incl. Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra Pump Water Cooling Reservoirs : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				









						fosa G1/4 Thread 4pin CPU Water Cooling Block, AM3/AM4/TR4 Hole Fast Heat Dissipation Water-Cooled Block with Light for AMD: Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

fosa G1/4 Thread 4pin CPU Water Cooling Block, AM3/AM4/TR4 Hole Fast Heat Dissipation Water-Cooled Block with Light for AMD: Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




I already have a 420MM rad that I will be using but I might add a 280 just for the CPU and because I have a Eisbaer/Wolf based system. 









						Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit
					

Mit dem Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit lässt sich der Kreislauf eines Eisbaer oder Eiswolf GPX-Pro Kühlers spielend leicht um weitere Komponenten erweitern. Zum Beispiel mit einem weiteren Radiator, einem weiteren Kühler oder...




					www.alphacool.com
				












						Alphacool Eisbaer GPX Extension Set (Schlauch und Anschlüsse)
					

Mit dem Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Set lässt sich der Kreislauf eines Eisbaer oder Eiswolf GPX-Pro Kühlers spielend leicht um weitere Komponenten erweitern. Zum Beispiel mit einem weiteren Radiator, einem weiteren Kühler oder...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Shipping from Germany should arrive by Monday of next week. 

I am super excited to get started. One thing I am wondering is if 2 pumps will be enough to run this through 2 GPUs, the CPU and about 2 meters total distance of rads and tubing, especially if I am mounting the rads in the bottom of my case (thermaltake Core X9)?


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 20, 2019)

Got these yesterday, the Linda Ronstadt Bluray was a recent order, the rest were delivered months ago, my niece only arrived from Toronto yesterday with these....


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 20, 2019)

Ohh look what comes in the mail this morning ...

A little bag...   i9 9900KS










Finally my upgrades are coming one by one. Next month will be the motherboard


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2019)

Animalpak said:


> Ohh look what comes in the mail this morning ...
> 
> A little bag...
> 
> ...


Is this the k or ks version??  I'm not sure which is the difference on the box!!


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 20, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> Got these yesterday, the Linda Ronstadt Bluray was a recent order, the rest were delivered months ago, my niece only arrived from Toronto yesterday with these....



Is that a PVR416G360C6K ?
I'm curious whether yours is b-die or not (if it is the same kit), mine was, but from what I was reading online about it patriot switched to cjr after launch so I probably just got lucky with old stock since i bought it from a small time shop.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 20, 2019)

phill said:


> Is this the k or ks version??  I'm not sure which is the difference on the box!!




Its the 9900KS.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 20, 2019)

so now we have cpu special edition


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 20, 2019)

phill said:


> I wish I had been able to grab some of these too, when I tried it was out of stock   Bit gutted and for $5 I think it would be a bloody bargain even if it wasn't brilliant...  I guess my Xbox controller will have to do....


an Xbox one controller is by far superior to that STEAM Controller ... just saying ...   (although the SC is not too far from it ergonomically speaking ... but the stick is not in the right place, but at last it doesn't place 2 of them like a DuSho controller which are horrible, at last for me they are highly uncomfortable and ilogicaly placed )

ok at 5$ ... i would take one...


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 20, 2019)

Calmmo said:


> Is that a PVR416G360C6K ?
> I'm curious whether yours is b-die or not (if it is the same kit), mine was, but from what I was reading online about it patriot switched to cjr after launch so I probably just got lucky with old stock since i bought it from a small time shop.


What program didcha use to see such info on the RAM?


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 20, 2019)

GamerGuy said:


> What program didcha use to see such info on the RAM?



I think it's Typhoon Burner


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 20, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> I think it's Typhoon Burner


It's actually called Taiphoon burner, but you get a pass


----------



## phill (Dec 20, 2019)

GreiverBlade said:


> an Xbox one controller is by far superior to that STEAM Controller ... just saying ...   (although the SC is not too far from it ergonomically speaking ... but the stick is not in the right place, but at last it doesn't place 2 of them like a DuSho controller which are horrible, at last for me they are highly uncomfortable and ilogicaly placed )
> 
> ok at 5$ ... i would take one...


I thought for $5 they might be worth something later on since they aren't making them anymore but I'm not sure that will happen lol



Animalpak said:


> Its the 9900KS.


I did wonder if the 9900KS would be worth it over a normal 9900k??


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 20, 2019)

My brother borrowed my AKG K7XX's and spilled soda in them.  Since then, I dare not wear them.  Thus, my latest aquisition:






						Amazon.com: AKG Pro Audio K712 PRO Over-Ear Open Reference Studio Headphones: Musical Instruments
					

Buy AKG Pro Audio K712 PRO Over-Ear Open Reference Studio Headphones: Over-Ear Headphones - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Yes I could have had the K7XX's for $50.00 cheaper than this K712, but this is Slovakian made and I thought that was closer to the original AKG "Austrian Engineered" marketing than China.

...Yes, I paid a bit for these.  Yes, besides the K7XX's I could get some very good Sennheisers for that same money.  But I've...  done that and meh.  It has similar sound quality to my ears, doesn't fit my head as well, and an inferior soundstage.  For gaming these just can't be beat.

BTW, if anyone mentions Harman Kardon aquiring AKG, and then Samsung aquiring Harman Kardon and thus AKG Acoustics, and now Samsung using their name to "AKG" brand cheap phone earbuds, I will be forced to consume you whole no matter how smelly you are.

Picture time.  I put my trusty ol Dekoni sheepakin Earpads on them immediately, stock earpads are beside it on top of the Dekoni box and still pretty nice.

This is a rare glimpse from my gaming "thrones" point of view.  It's good to be a frog this holiday! (PS: yes, I sit in an armchair covered by a blanket and am fat.  Deal with it.  I'm not naked, at least.)

Looksie:















Calmmo said:


> The LG 27GL850-b finally arrived after a 3 week wait, I was a little worried after seeing the box in a not so.. perfect condition, but nothing seems broken and no dead pixels..
> So far so good..
> 
> View attachment 138449View attachment 138450View attachment 138451View attachment 138452
> ...



That is pretty much what I just had until recently.  Excellent VA panel monitor IIRC, enjoy!

PS:  The plasma in the back of my photo is from 2008, and has no burn in at all.  Maybe that was overhyped?


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 21, 2019)

emissary42 said:


> View attachment 139981


What cooler is that


----------



## khemist (Dec 21, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> What cooler is that



Looks like the Noctua NHD9L, i was considering getting it for my Ncase M1 build i'm going to do soon.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 21, 2019)

.......we will make him stronger.......faster........ Wow i'm old and so are you if you get that reference :




....messy room good thing wife don't visit tech sites on line


----------



## theonek (Dec 21, 2019)

never too late to switch to other team just for fun...


----------



## emissary42 (Dec 22, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> What cooler is that


The cooler is not exactly the most exciting part of that image, but yes it is a Noctua NH-D9L.
I would not have bought it myself or recommend buying it, but it was part of the bundle.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 22, 2019)

i bought fans from my friend, finnaly my rig will have better cooling system





$10 for four fans


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 22, 2019)

phill said:


> I did wonder if the 9900KS would be worth it over a normal 9900k??



I think the stock 9900k isn't worth buying anymore due to intel holding back all the best silicon for the KS variant. Not sure if its true or not but over the last couple months people purchasing vanilla 9900k have had a much harder timing htting 5ghz at decent voltage according to Hardware Unboxed.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 22, 2019)

hmm, im not rly into this kind of skill, pretty much an disaster





one of the top fan light doesnt work, also i wonder how to install the bottom fans, theres no slot for lock screw 
anyway th sensor work verywell, it can respond 2metres away, not bad for an cheap stuff


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 22, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I think the stock 9900k isn't worth buying anymore due to intel holding back all the best silicon for the KS variant. Not sure if its true or not but over the last couple months people purchasing vanilla 9900k have had a much harder timing htting 5ghz at decent voltage according to Hardware Unboxed.


Techspot is saying the same thing in their article titled "The Worst CPU & GPU Purchases of 2019."


			
				Techspot said:
			
		

> *Intel Core i9-9900KF / i9-9900KS*
> 
> Essentially what Intel has done here is create hype around a new product that’s not new at all. They’re charging users more money to cherry pick the best silicon, while reducing the overall quality of the 9900K range by limiting it to parts that can’t easily run at 5 GHz or beyond.











						The Worst CPU & GPU Purchases of 2019
					

For the third year in a row, before the year comes to an end, lets look back at some of the worst CPU and PC graphics products...




					www.techspot.com
				




/off topic post


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 22, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Techspot is saying the same thing in their article titled "The Worst CPU & GPU Purchases of 2019."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hardware Unboxed guys do articles for techspot it's where they started.


----------



## Animalpak (Dec 22, 2019)

phill said:


> I did wonder if the 9900KS would be worth it over a normal 9900k??



Yes if you dont like the hassle of overclocking the 9900K manually. I just want to put it on the motherboard and this chip will hit 5hz without me entering and tweaking on the Bios.

Of couse im also heading back to buy a custom watercooling setup because this chip is a hot potato.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 22, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Hardware Unboxed guys do articles for techspot it's where they started.


My mistake, I didn't see you mentioned Hardware Unboxed.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 23, 2019)

God damn the gel cooled wrist rest feels amazing
and the silver switches on the keyboard feel so light and fast


----------



## witkazy (Dec 23, 2019)

Got it as company xmass gift ,good thing my kid like this stuff


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 23, 2019)

got a new mousepad+mouse last month,now a keyboard + rest,thinking about a wireless pad to complete the set.





I'm still holding on to my g403 wireless,steelseriers dex and deathstalker though.I don't know whether I wanna sell them since they're still mint condition and I actually liked my old kb+mouse set very much.


----------



## TxGrin (Dec 23, 2019)

TxGrin said:


> View attachment 137827
> 
> Does a new bass boat count? LOL


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 24, 2019)

More parts for the Ryzen rig


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 24, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> Well there is no better time than now for me to get into a full loop. Well sort of. I really like my Noctua TR4 cooler. I don't like that I cannot fully fill my RAM slots as a result of the cooler (especially given the current price of RAM).
> 
> So I have this coming today
> 
> ...



I wish there was not some much content to consume and create that I had time to be on here when I am not at work. There are times when you do a project that just gives you that sublime feeling of happiness. The EIsstation was a breeze to install it sits beside my rack of SSDs on top of a drive cage. I have the Eisstation connected to my Gigabyte Gaming OC Vega 64 with an Alphacool water block. That is then connected to a reference XFX Vega 64 with a pump on the block. I was waiting for the fluid to show up from Alphacool but the itch got me so went to the grocery store and bought a bottle of distilled water (4L $1.49) to add to the loop. Yesterday I got home turned on the computer and opened Radeon settings (I am digging the new interface) to see 21 and 23 C on my GPUs. I am sure you can imagine the smile on my face seeing that knowing I will be off from the end of today until Jan 6. I am pretty sure my wife got Fallen Order for me too!!!!!


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 24, 2019)

MP600, got it for 330, pretty good deal - relatively speaking - still rather expensive for "just" 2tb tho


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 25, 2019)

100% free, from a discontinued writing contract ending 2019, my size 11D  bonus shoes. 

...also got free bonus shoes for the gf and our amazing 3yr old named Sophia.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 25, 2019)

I got this lousy ROG Strix Impact mouse. It's reasonable hardware that comes with pathetic, abominable software. You can't keep pushing the DPI button to cycle DPI resolution. It only cycles between 1600 and 400 DPI out of the box (even though this is a 5000 DPI mouse). You need to install ASUS Armoury Crate (a cancerous quasi-spyware), just to set its DPI and reporting-rate to your preference. Here you'll learn that your settings don't survive reboots. What's worse, Armoury Crate will refuse to detect your ROG hardware after a few reboots, unless you create an ROG account that stores your settings on the cloud. And even after all that, you'll find that while Armoury Crate detects your hardware, your mouse DPI settings still don't survive reboots.  Avoid ROG peripherals like herpes.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 25, 2019)

btarunr said:


> I got this lousy ROG Strix Impact mouse. It's reasonable hardware that comes with pathetic, abominable software. You can't keep pushing the DPI button to cycle DPI resolution. It only cycles between 1600 and 400 DPI out of the box (even though this is a 5000 DPI mouse). You need to install ASUS Armoury Crate (a cancerous quasi-spyware), just to set its DPI and reporting-rate to your preference. Here you'll learn that your settings don't survive reboots. What's worse, Armoury Crate will refuse to detect your ROG hardware after a few reboots, unless you create an ROG account that stores your settings on the cloud. And even after all that, you'll find that while Armoury Crate detects your hardware, your mouse DPI settings still don't survive reboots.  Avoid ROG peripherals like herpes.
> 
> View attachment 140351



Those are nice mouses man. I have the ROG Gladious, was a free throw in when you bought the ASUS Rampage V Editon 10 mobo at $600 way back in 2016. not a bad mouse at all. 

Upgrade to the Glorious Model D if you are right-handed and love an ego mouse.  









						Model D - Lightweight RGB Mouse (Black)
					

Perfect for work and play. Designed for comfort, speed and control. Up to 71 hours of lag-free use. This lightweight gaming mouse includes vibrant RGB lighting




					www.pcgamingrace.com


----------



## btarunr (Dec 25, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Those are nice mouses man. I have the ROG Gladious, was a free throw in when you bought the ASUS Rampage V Editon 10 mobo  way back in 2016. not a bad mouse at all.



Do your DPI and RGB settings survive reboots?


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 25, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Do your DPI and RGB settings survive reboots?



of course both settings survive, it's ROG.  yet only using the ROG mouse as a bios and overclocking wired mouse at the moment. 

it's too stupid to get any real work done. lol 

For working -  try a Logitech MX Master 3 the software has some presets for Microsoft Office Word Excel etc.


----------



## btarunr (Dec 25, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> of course both settings survive, it's ROG.  yet only using the ROG mouse as a bios and oveclocking wired mouse at the moment.
> 
> it's too stupid to get any real work done. lol
> 
> ...



Hmmm...I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong then. I've tried everything possible to make Armoury Crate remember my settings (create account, register products, create settings profiles, everything).


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 25, 2019)

btarunr said:


> Do your DPI and RGB settings survive reboots?


My SteelSeries Rival 310's DPI/RGB settings survive reboots.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 25, 2019)

The internal battery connector on my OnePlus 3T broke on the 23rd, and I'm not up for soldering anything that small (let alone figuring out where to get that kind of connector), so suddenly I had to get a new phone that wasn't too expensive and could be picked up in-store that day. Ended up with a Motorola One Zoom. 








Kind of fun moving from a (cheap) 3-year-old flagship phone to a(n admittedly great value) midrange phone today. Also says something about phone pricing, as I just paid about 1000NOK (about $112 in today's money) more for the 3T back in the day than I did for the One Zoom today - phone prices have skyrocketed, for sure. The new phone feels faster and a lot more responsive than the old one despite the middling SoC (SD675, should still be faster than the SD821 in the 3T) and less RAM (4GB vs. 6 on the 3T), but other than that it's a pure upgrade. Bigger, wider screen with smaller bezels (looks great!), far better cameras all around - including ultra-wide, 3x telephoto and a much better selfie cam - and twice the storage (128GB) is quite nice. Took _ages_ to get logged into everything and get stuff working (migrating a dozen 2FA solutions to a new phone is especially infuriating), but at least the old phone still powers on (for now), which made the process easier. The in-display fingerprint reader is a very nice touch for such a cheap phone, though I actually use the face scan unlock as it's so fast I don't even have to think about it.

All in all I do think I'll end up liking this phone, even though I was hoping to squeeze another 6 months of life out of the 3T. Hoping this can last me as long, and that it's as easy to repair as the 3T has been (have swapped the display twice, the battery once).


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 25, 2019)

Bought this 10" led 1080p display with remote and all wires. Planning to stick inside my case as second monitor.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Bought this 10" led 1080p display with remote and all wires. Planning to stick inside my case as second monitor.
> 
> View attachment 140367



Ah West Coast Customs..


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to myself


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 25, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Merry Christmas to myself
> View attachment 140373



Need a better photo...


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 25, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Need a better photo...


Didn't take the picture with the new phone as I still have to set it up.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 25, 2019)

My ROG software hardly ever survives reboots, especially AURA, which is a complete mess. I had to roll it back to a much older version for it to even find my Strix GPU and I have no intention of installing Armory Crap.
In fact, I removed the GPU and the mobo battery just to get AURA to see the card. Now all I do is refresh the AURA app almost on every boot and it finds it, so I'm now leaving other ASUS software well alone.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 25, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Didn't take the picture with the new phone as I still have to set it up.



lol, definitely hope you got some camera pixels for Christmas. No one wants a blurry 2020... 

Got a new HHKB Hybrid Type S in black on the way, a gift from our little Sophie, no idea (it's a secret) just how they got it, since availability of the new keyboard series only since December 10th and only from Japan and a single source.

Do 3.5yr olds have friends in corporate Japan nowadays? Gosh, I hope not  gf helped her order it. 

...and a smokey darkly-tinted keyboard roof, cuz ya gotta have one of those. lol  not really, but completes the package. First 3000 sold and the roof is FREE.

Have a feeling they used a Japanese proxy buyer and a gift card ... and probably no shipping insurance, oh geez 

Moving my input setup from white keyboard white mouse and white mat to black keyboard mouse and mat.

White keyboard is 3years old, Christmas gift 2016, it looks tired. 













HUSKIE said:


> Bought this 10" led 1080p display with remote and all wires. Planning to stick inside my case as second monitor.
> 
> View attachment 140367



That's cool man.


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 25, 2019)

Updated, used double sided 3M tape and now she's sitting on psu shroud, flipped the screen up side down. Side panel on second picture


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 25, 2019)

new and old serving on the same desk 
feels nice to keep the deathstalker for typing,it's massively quieter than the new mechanical one.


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 25, 2019)

Vintage keyboard.  New never used.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Dec 25, 2019)

E-Bear said:


> Vintage keyboard.  New never used.


okay,so there's @E-curbi with a bear avatar and @E-Bear


----------



## E-Bear (Dec 25, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> okay,so there's @E-curbi with a bear avatar and @E-Bear


Ok but not same person. E for Eric and Bear as my aboriginal totem animal.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 25, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> okay,so there's @E-curbi with a bear avatar and @E-Bear



Our 3.5yr old's favorite bear when she began walking. It doesn't look this good any longer after being dragged around on it's head. lol 








No Christmas updates for the Batman PC. 

Nothing came out, what's an enthusiast to do? Same old Optane SSD and AMD video card, Noctua heat sink, Seasonic didn't even make available the 700watt fanless PSU announced at Computex 2019 last June. 

Still waiting for all four parts to launch. Oh well, there's always next year.







E-Bear said:


> Ok but not same person. E for Eric and Bear as my aboriginal totem animal.



E-curbi is only iBruce spelled backwards, lol I'm incognito so I don't get double banned - just kidding. 

Whoops, just let the cat out of the bag, now they're on to me. 

(Oh wait, that was a different forum)


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 25, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> lol, definitely hope you got some camera pixels for Christmas. No one wants a blurry 2020...


Indeed, my current phone is the LG K4 2017 and I had got a K20 recently, although I decided to just make the jump for once and move to a decent phone, the xiaomi note 10 pretty much ticked all the boxes so I jumped on it, camera quality is looking really neat even in the 27mp mode (https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1204)
Last time I bought a phone all new was with my iPhone 4


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 25, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Indeed, my current phone is the LG K4 2017 and I had got a K20 recently, although I decided to just make the jump for once and move to a decent phone, the xiaomi note 10 pretty much ticked all the boxes so I jumped on it, camera quality is looking really neat even in the 27mp mode (https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/your-pc-atm.65012/page-1204)
> Last time I bought a phone all new was with my iPhone 4



LOL, I'm still running a very old iPhone 6 from December 2014, handles calls and email just fine, maybe it's time I upgraded. 

gf keeps up with the latest phones and tablets (and TVs ), I just got other things on my mind, I guess.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 25, 2019)

HUSKIE said:


> Updated, used double sided 3M tape and now she's sitting on psu shroud, flipped the screen up side down. Side panel on second pictureView attachment 140386View attachment 140387


That placement looks a lot better, the previous pics made it look like it would impede airflow from your GPU's fin stack quite significantly. Lower down like this looks good


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 25, 2019)

Valantar said:


> That placement looks a lot better, the previous pics made it look like it would impede airflow from your GPU's fin stack quite significantly. Lower down like this looks good



Yup, HUSKIE performed a great mounting, that display is an extremely cool idea. 

I've used Gorilla double-sided tape similar to HUSKIE's tape in black for a few projects, the James Bond just under the front of the computer desk external storage drives USB hub switch mod -  is still working well defying gravity, lol. 

Sorry for the dim photography, this photo (below) upside down yet still shows the USB 3.0 switched hub attached with double-sided Gorilla tape up under the PC desk, very cool gets all the cable clutter off the desktop and out of the way - powering (3) external drives (2nd photo) - the switch on the hub allows to power up only when needed.


... there's double-sided tape just underneath this switch box in the photo.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 26, 2019)

Just bought an Asus Strix X470 F Gaming mobo to replace the absolute shite TUF X470Puss Groaning that I have at the moment will put up pics when it gets here (it's second hand but only $280 vs $579 brand new)


----------



## Bones (Dec 26, 2019)

I may have been a good boy this year - I dunno but this appeared.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 26, 2019)

New batteries (bottom) just arrived. They're replacing the originals (top) in my CyberPower UPS, which I bought back in mid-2015.


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2019)

Some lovely gifts from over Christmas...

  

I had a few vouchers that needed using up so I decided to grab an Xbox One X and Switch for the downstairs and with the deals they had on over the last week with the Ryzen CPUs, I decided whilst they had the extra 15% off, I went for it    Now I just need to find some cheap but decent X470 boards, RAM and I should be away with some new crunchers and retiring some Intel i7 CPUs....  I look forward to it  

For Christmas tho, I did have this given to me by a friend which I think might be rather awesome when I can get 5 minutes to try it out.... Anyone else heard of it??

      

Arcade machine magic...  I do look forward to finding out what this is like!!  The joystick looks pretty solid and alright..  Can't wait to try it out   I'll put up a picture or two


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 27, 2019)

As Promised above it arrived today 1 Asus ROG Strix x470-F Gaming mobo


----------



## freeagent (Dec 27, 2019)

I got a Metro DataVac ED500 for Christmas.. Its awesome. Quit wasting money on those cans of air. 500w of holy shit this thing works good 

You know how with a can of air you spray your desk off, maybe your speakers.. right?? Any way's if you have papers on a shelf and are into making a mess, go ahead and point right at it. That same power you wield to clean can be easily turned against you if you aren't careful. Its great.


----------



## Bones (Dec 27, 2019)

Picked up a freebie yesterday, ATM just going through it for making sure it's ready for testing.
Removed the CPU cooler to identify the CPU (3570K) and have a little better access to the area around the socket.
No GPU but does have onboard, there was a card in it but had been removed when retired from use. 

Clean it up, set it up and see if it even works, then onto what it may do. 
Would make a nice daily machine, no doubt about it.


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 27, 2019)

i specific ordering pulse with elpida memory to matching my old one, all in set now, x5 fans case, x2 small power x1 8pin pulse, im ready for my 1st crossfire, hope isnt gonna blow mine potato rig


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 27, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i specific ordering pulse with elpida memory to matching my old one, all in set now, x5 fans case, x2 small power x1 8pin pulse, im ready for my 1st crossfire, hope isnt gonna blow mine potato rig
> View attachment 140516


Crossfire on an APU, lol....that's cute (and neutered at 1080p).


----------



## Valantar (Dec 27, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> i specific ordering pulse with elpida memory to matching my old one, all in set now, x5 fans case, x2 small power x1 8pin pulse, im ready for my 1st crossfire, hope isnt gonna blow mine potato rig
> View attachment 140516


Can you even run Crossfire on the 2200G with its 8 PCIe lanes?


----------



## potato580+ (Dec 27, 2019)

Valantar said:


> Can you even run Crossfire on the 2200G with its 8 PCIe lanes?


dunno, will try nontheles hehe, beside if its not work i probably testing it more obscure by using old cpu, maybe an athlon will do the job


----------



## Valantar (Dec 27, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> dunno, will try nontheles hehe, beside if its not work i probably testing it more obscure by using old cpu, maybe an athlon will do the job


I'm pretty sure all APUs (at least before the 3000-series, IIRC I heard they got a full off-chip PCIe setup) whether they be Ryzen or Athlon had 16+4 PCIe lanes, of which the 16 is split into 8 lanes for the iGPU and 8 lanes for the first PCIe slot. And given that PCIe lane splitting on motherboards for CF/SLI uses lanes 0-7 for slot 1 and 8-15 for the second slot, I believe the second slot will not be connected to the APU whatsoever, as those lanes are already occupied by the iGPU and never actually leave the APU substrate.


----------



## khemist (Dec 27, 2019)

CPU cooling sorted for Ncase m1 build.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 27, 2019)

More goodies coming in ..


----------



## HUSKIE (Dec 27, 2019)

Swapped my fractal design r6 case to an i5 7400 cpu and asus z270-p Motherboard.

Bought:
palit Jetstream gtx 980ti,8gb ddr4 2400mhz ram and 256gb Samsung 950 Pro m.2 for a sweet deal.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2019)

ok that was weird ...

sooo, basically one of my etailer finally got a Retroflag GPi case, i decide to order a kit yesterday,

the kit should look like that :


i receive it this morning, case .... ok batteries... none (not complaining i have some) RPi Zero W 1.1... UH? 2 of them? (not complaining .... it's about the price of the accu pack that was initially supposed to be in) uSD ... ok 

ok installing pogo pins and provided 2 head screwdriver ... easy as pie 


setup will come later ... need to configure RetroPi and wifi + SSH 


and i got a universal 8.4" tablet flipcase, not bad for 19.90chf


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 28, 2019)

@GreiverBlade 
Have any plans for the second Pi Zero?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> @GreiverBlade
> Have any plans for the second Pi Zero?


probably since, given the price, it's not really advantageous to resell it opposed to keep it for my second TV in my bedroom, i have the MiBox S on the main TV in the livingroom and moving it is not a real issue, but since that Zero is a W and not a WH the lack of the GPIO header mean i can do a hyper compact case (probably an aluminum CNC milled with a little array of fins that would act as an heatsink, although it would mean finding someone with the tools to do so  but nothing is impossible )

also price wise ... Switzerland is a nightmare ... usual online store price: 10'ish chf my retailer pricing : 22'ish chf (yep double the price but in stock )

Libretro initial setup and DL for all needed .... will take some time, some time later ... ooohhh look good ... (i still own the original NES cartridge and i also have the GBA version of it ... soooo technically legal)


----------



## khemist (Dec 29, 2019)

Some more bits for the Ncase m1 build, just a shame the Black version of these fans aren't released yet.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 31, 2019)

For my hubby


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 31, 2019)

Got myself the RTX2070 for £389 from ebuyer. Quite chuffed about it.


----------



## theonek (Dec 31, 2019)

why? 20 series are not so bad at all.....


----------



## Valantar (Jan 1, 2020)

theonek said:


> why? 20 series are not so bad at all.....


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 1, 2020)

Got this from Santa Amazon this morning. 
Less than 80 bucks. Pretty satisfied so far.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 1, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> View attachment 140988
> 
> Got this from Santa Amazon this morning.
> Less than 80 bucks. Pretty satisfied so far.


great mouse
if they added infinite scroll wheel and made the clicks sharper there would be no reason to make mice anymore.everyone should just stop.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 2, 2020)

More arrivals

Cooler came


----------



## heky (Jan 3, 2020)

@Durvelle27 

One of the fans on the cooler is mounted the wrong way (the fans push air against each other), do turn it around before mounting the cooler...


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 3, 2020)

I just ordered this since I have been wanting to get my hands on Arctic Cooling's MX-4 paste. I have used their MX-2 before in the past, and was I surprised at how well it works.
First though, I will try the graphite thermal pad.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 4, 2020)

heky said:


> @Durvelle27
> 
> One of the fans on the cooler is mounted the wrong way (the fans push air against each other), do turn it around before mounting the cooler...


This didn't even pop up in my notifications but it was corrected 


More stuff floating in. These are for my backup rig


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 4, 2020)

More stuff for hubby since he's been so good to me.

He's not as picky w phones just needs higher than 3500mAh, big screen, and 3GB RAM.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 4, 2020)

Box of goodies froma 3970x build I just finished.


----------



## khemist (Jan 4, 2020)

Ncase m1 is being delivered on Tuesday, got all my other bits waiting, looking forward to my first mitx build.


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 4, 2020)

Back to custom watercooling for my 9900ks build

First order :


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 4, 2020)

Just bought these h500p mesh white case, Samsung 850 Evo,Pro 500gb and 512gb ssd


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 5, 2020)

Got a Phanteks 719 too. And man, this case is a pita to work on and it will only fit specific thickness rads, kind of a turn off.
Just look at the enormous amount of room between the two rads, lmao.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 6, 2020)

After 4+ years the battery in my nVidia Shield K1 went "puff". Looked up a various posts about replacing the battery with suitable alternatives, but ultimately just went with a Samsung Tab A 10" instead. So far I'm liking the bright screen.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 6, 2020)

Disparia said:


> View attachment 141390
> 
> After 4+ years the battery in my nVidia Shield K1 went "puff". Looked up a various posts about replacing the battery with suitable alternatives, but ultimately just went with a Samsung Tab A 10" instead. So far I'm liking the bright screen.


Any plans for the shield


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 6, 2020)

i baught this for $430, not cheap but worth a try, pretty much good performance & very good temp, never hit 70c so far


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Finally got the case for my VIM3 Pro. I use this and a super cheap Logitech webcam to do object detection with the integrated NPU.


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 6, 2020)

Bought them really cheap.

5x120mm fans
2x140mm fans
1x137mm fan
1x vertical riser Gpu


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 6, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Finally got the case for my VIM3 Pro. I use this and a super cheap Logitech webcam to do object detection with the integrated NPU.
> View attachment 141394View attachment 141395View attachment 141396


are you using Ubuntu on the emmc flash?  or is there a separate firmware for using the npu?


----------



## theonek (Jan 6, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> i baught this for $430, not cheap but worth a try, pretty much good performance & very good temp, never hit 70c so far
> View attachment 141393View attachment 141392


only one card looking like this - 1080ti....


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 6, 2020)

theonek said:


> only one card looking like this - 1080ti....


oh yes it is, i forgot to mention the model hehe, it was 1080ti correct, msi twin frozr vi


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 6, 2020)

that should be tech related enough  
i ordered a DUCATI Pro-1 Plus 299chf (well ... the other comparable e-scooter were 419chf or more ... i think it's a good deal, furthermore since the original price of that one is around 349chf when not in promotion )
range: 25km speed: 25km/h battery: 7800mAh power rating: 250W max slope: 15%  (micro issue .... road approval in Switzerland is up to 20km/h and that one is 5km/h too much, although since it has 3 speed settings i wonder ... ) 



well i wanted a Ducati Monster ... but the lack of a driver license made me go for something else ... 

still a 




probably a rebadged Xiaomi M365, which has the same specs and general look (395chf for that one )


----------



## Disparia (Jan 6, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> Any plans for the shield



Going to hang onto it for awhile in case I need to pull any data from it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 6, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Finally got the case for my VIM3 Pro. I use this and a super cheap Logitech webcam to do object detection with the integrated NPU.
> View attachment 141394View attachment 141395View attachment 141396



Any reason why you chose the VIM3 over the Jetson Nano? I have been looking into some deep learning stuff since I do a lot of NN for cloud. The Nano looks like it has a nice community and SDK.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Easy Rhino said:


> Any reason why you chose the VIM3 over the Jetson Nano? I have been looking into some deep learning stuff since I do a lot of NN for cloud. The Nano looks like it has a nice community and SDK.



I wanted the extra connectivity. The nanos 128 shader gpu may outperform the VIM3 but I haven't really looked. I got it specifically for its dedicated NPU (5TOPS) and the extra connections. Not that slim really matters but that played a part for me as well since I take it too and from work.

For NN you might want to do a comparison since I didnt. I just do object detection with this though.


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2020)

Yay!!  My RAM turned up today  

    

I am looking forward to doing some testing with this stuff   I've put some in both of my Ryzen 1700X rigs and they have booted first time without any hicups at all, so rather pleased with that   Just going to let one crunch away for the night and then see how well it goes   I'll put a few more pictures up in my Project thread in my sig a bit later


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 7, 2020)

phill said:


> Yay!! My RAM turned up today


Can I share in your "Yay!!"


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Can I share in your "Yay!!"


But of course


----------



## theonek (Jan 7, 2020)

phill said:


> Yay!!  My RAM turned up today
> 
> View attachment 141489 View attachment 141490 View attachment 141491 View attachment 141492
> 
> I am looking forward to doing some testing with this stuff   I've put some in both of my Ryzen 1700X rigs and they have booted first time without any hicups at all, so rather pleased with that   Just going to let one crunch away for the night and then see how well it goes   I'll put a few more pictures up in my Project thread in my sig a bit later


umm five kits x32gb of ram? is it too much? what pc will you build with so much ram?


----------



## khemist (Jan 7, 2020)

New case, ill get some better pics during the daylight when i've built in it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 7, 2020)

Got the parts for HTPC upgrade, just waiting for SSD and I'll install these


----------



## phill (Jan 7, 2020)

theonek said:


> umm five kits x32gb of ram? is it too much? what pc will you build with so much ram?


I've a few systems and well I'm a loon, so there's always something I can use the ram with 

Something crazy did happen a few days ago but arrived today...  

      

I thought I'd use a few thumbnails for these instead of full size pics, had some preferences mentioned last time I put up a few pics  

So the 2700 and 2700X I already had from a few days ago, so today was just the two boards and the 3900X..  If only they'd had the 3950X in stock, I'd have grabbed that instead but still..
Also very impressed with the RAM and the two boards, I really think they do look rather good together so, glad I've grabbed the 5 kits 

Instead of gabbering on here too much, I'll put an update in my project log at some point...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 8, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> are you using Ubuntu on the emmc flash?  or is there a separate firmware for using the npu?



ubuntu on the emmc. Trick is to get a camera that auto focuses. I blew through 2 single focus cheapy cameras at work (I used my  BRIO at home prior) and openCV has a problem with them. It would always crap out when attempting to open the stream.

If not auto focus, make sure it is atleast 1080p since thats what it will attempt to stream first, (which makes the cam throw a fit) the only way to change the default try is to compile it yourself from the source on git. (honestly easier just to buy a cheaper cam)


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 8, 2020)

Got that one brand new couple of years ago at a flea market. just remembered I still had it when I cleaned up my mess so I will use it for my portable low budget gaming rig I will build with the LGA1155 parts i have laying around. 

https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16811125484


----------



## Animalpak (Jan 8, 2020)

Ahead to a new journey with the new gaming system.

Next month the RAM sticks maybe new powersupply and a M.2 SSD for games.


----------



## ixi (Jan 8, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> oh yes it is, i forgot to mention the model hehe, it was 1080ti correct, msi twin frozr vi


Nice buy .

Got 1 year ago 1080 ti evga brand new for 150euro. Sad part that EVGA cooling and noise is terrible... never gonna again buy this brand gpus...


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2020)

ixi said:


> Nice buy .
> 
> Got 1 year ago 1080 ti evga brand new for 150euro. Sad part that EVGA cooling and noise is terrible... never gonna again buy this brand gpus...


Just curious what model of card you have from EVGA?


----------



## ixi (Jan 8, 2020)

phill said:


> Just curious what model of card you have from EVGA?



Sc2


----------



## theonek (Jan 8, 2020)

sc2 is really not adequate cooling for 1080ti, you should have take a ftw3 at least or some similar model with 3 fans and fatter radiator...


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2020)

ixi said:


> Sc2


I have two of these in SLI, I've no issues whatsoever..  Do you have a custom fan profile on it??


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2020)

Just arrived at 9:42am this morning, an overnight ship from California. 

Had to sign for it. What the heck is it? 










Set up was simple, just toggle the dip switches on the bottom to your liking and pair with Win10 bluetooth. woooooo. There's also software key-mapping with the new Hybrid series, but I'll save that steep learning curve for another day. lol 





Input setup, the white and light gray since 2016.





New and improved black and gunmetal for 2020. What a way to start the new year. 

*Now, the computer desk is white symbolizing paper and the black components sitting on top are the characters, the ink* *- get it?*  An homage to all who came before me, lol 





Only available in the US since Monday January 6th 2020, and they are selling out FAST!

Grabbed the Hybrid Type-S in black (charcoal) with printed/labeled PBT keycaps and that sku is now SOLD OUT along with the Hybrid Type-S blank keys in white. Geez, only selling them for 48hours so far in North America. 

PFU Fujitsu is also offering $40 off as an introductory price and FedEx overnight shipping was only $14. 








The keymapping software looks impressive, not such a steep learning curve after all, it shows current key settings, ie - I have the Delete key above Return remapped to BS (backspace) by enabling dip switch SW3.

So amazing, if using the blank keycaps, anyone could easily *remap the entire board from Qwerty to the very fast Dvorak* *layout* in only a few minutes. 

And finally for this series, bluetooth or usb-c connectivity,  real firmware updates, and the space bar is also PBT not ABS plastic like previous models. My older white board above, the space bar was always chattering, this new PBT space bar, nice and silent ahhhhh, feels much more stable.


----------



## ixi (Jan 8, 2020)

phill said:


> I have two of these in SLI, I've no issues whatsoever..  Do you have a custom fan profile on it??



Nop, default.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 8, 2020)

Time to expande storage on my htpc






that ought to do the trick


----------



## ixi (Jan 8, 2020)

phill said:


> I have two of these in SLI, I've no issues whatsoever..  Do you have a custom fan profile on it??


150 euros played a really big role  .

Before this GPU i had msi 980 ti. Ohh damn, it was cool, quite and . Twin Frozr V - 14cm ventilators and huge ass radiator and most importantly silent. Just now checked that msi doesnt have that cooling solution for rtx 2080 ti...

Anyway at least for me. I ain't gonna buy any evga gpu unless I will have the same deal. Don't like the temp. while fans are quite. When I tune up fan speed. They are loud.

And I was little bit shocked that their gpu utility is buggy as hell... go to one section - crash. Go to different section something else hangs in this program. So meh. For me the impression of evga brand is not good. And add that they even failed to put cooling pads for vrm on one series... can't remember which though.

Hope that others don't have the same problem.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2020)

And for all the HHKB keyboard fanatics at TPU, here's the sidebox view. lol

...sidebox - as sexy as sideboob.  














The black with blank keycaps just sold out, wow only the white/gray with printed keycaps is still available. I guess that means unscientifically it's the LEAST popular configuration, who knew?


----------



## phill (Jan 8, 2020)

ixi said:


> Nop, default.


Customise that GPU mate, it'll be a load better 

Mine quiet as you can be on air cooling I suppose, 60C full load temps with the two gaming..  Pretty decent to be honest   I looked into the FTW3 cards but at the time I was buying them, no way was I spending an extra £100+ a card for no real difference in performance but a few points in 3D Mark..  No sir, not for me thanks!   If they where £30 ish or so different, then easier choice to make with the better power delivery etc but £100+, nah


----------



## NoJuan999 (Jan 8, 2020)

witkazy said:


> Time to expande storage on my htpc
> View attachment 141680
> View attachment 141681
> that ought to do the trick


Good choice.
I have the MX500 500 GB m.2 SATA on my Asus ROG Strix X470-F and I am very happy with it so far.


----------



## ixi (Jan 8, 2020)

phill said:


> Customise that GPU mate, it'll be a load better
> 
> Mine quiet as you can be on air cooling I suppose, 60C full load temps with the two gaming..  Pretty decent to be honest   I looked into the FTW3 cards but at the time I was buying them, no way was I spending an extra £100+ a card for no real difference in performance but a few points in 3D Mark..  No sir, not for me thanks!   If they where £30 ish or so different, then easier choice to make with the better power delivery etc but £100+, nah



I did do custom curve for fans, that is why I installed their soft, but didn't help me alot. Except that I could watch 9 sensors for temps


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 8, 2020)

Sabertooth x99 and i7 6850k


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2020)

So PFU sends this guy every new HHKB Hybrid Type-S component accessory for his unboxing video fo' free? 

I'm so jelly, I'm grape jelly. 












HUSKIE said:


> Sabertooth x99 and i7 6850k
> 
> View attachment 141712View attachment 141713



I had the 6800K and R5E10 board, could not XMP a simple Gskill 3200/14 Quad kit without CPU package temps moving crazy high to 52C 55C at idle. Maybe I had a defective mobo or cpu, but 3other enthusiasts I spoke with using similar hardware also experienced the same extremely high CPU package thermals with Broadwell E and X99. 

After talking to 3 engineers and 2 overclocking guru guys, we tried everything in bios for almost 2months - I simply tossed in the towel for memory overclocking with X99. 

Wishing you much better luck than I had Huskie bro.


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2020)

ixi said:


> I did do custom curve for fans, that is why I installed their soft, but didn't help me alot. Except that I could watch 9 sensors for temps


I just use Afterburner, set it to a set speed and just game away without worrying about temps


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 9, 2020)

8086K running at 5.4Ghz all cores all threads 1.360volts idling so sweet and happy at 29C on ambient Noctua air (upper right quadrant photo below) system information from the AquaComputer Vision Touch OLED tiny display.

And those cutiepie Sony external storage pods with the adorable blue lighting doe. 

Dayum and Geez, that simple setup photo below is SO SEXY beyond belief! 

For an ugly boring workstation computer. 

gf: it's a virtual phenomenon transcending before our very eyes, please alert the local media.  now, can we go to bed? 





These cool little info devices from AC are not expensive and add so much *to your work computer setup*. If you like to monitor hardware at a glance from peripheral vision while you work. 

Yes, they toggle by themselves every 5seconds new info, you don't have to do anything.  

Warning: they are OLED sharp, yet very tiny.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Had to pick this up when Amazon had a flash sale:


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 9, 2020)

That setup is *SO SEXY* beyond belief! *It's Blowing My (substantially small) Mind!* 

Sorry guys, but this is a Victory Lap Post well deserved for so many years involved and invested putting this work build together - one small piece at a time. 

Let Us Sing and provide for our families! 

*I guess my time has run out here at TPU. 

See ya fellas and such grand miscellaneous gents, and thanks for everything. *

The answer to the ultimate question - of life - the universe, and everything is … 42.










42 shave soap made from whale diarrhea, petunias and galactic tea.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 9, 2020)

Finally, the 3500X came in.  Please excuse some photos.  For some reason the Motorola One has trouble with the RAM (plastic casing probably) and my hands shake too much as is.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 9, 2020)

Replacement PSU for ALL my testing rig(s).
Up to this point I was using at least 11+ year old TX750 (I own it since January 2009 bought used - pic of it's interior in attachment) 
I payed ~95$ USD for AX860 with shipping (no original BOX, but has all the cables/adapters) - it works so that's good.


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2020)

Well I guess there's one good thing about it, I did at least listen to some suggestions .....

    

I do hope that I will be able to fit these this weekend...  I'm got some Ryzen building to do!!    I got grabbed a few 15m cat 5e cables as well but I'm sure we all know what they look like  
I have also treated myself to a few Xbox games to complete some collections I have..  I'll put those up at some point


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 10, 2020)

Don't use cat5e, use cat6 at least


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2020)

HUSKIE said:


> Don't use cat5e, use cat6 at least


It's perfectly fine for the requirement I have   The whole house is cat 5e and I've only a 1Gb switch, so it's perfectly fine   It's only going out to some WCG machines which I won't care to much if they are only getting 99% of the performance, it's not going to do anything massive with them    It was the price that got me, £2.40 for a 15m cable??  Bargain....   I think the cat 6 cables where near a £5, grabbing 5 of them would have doubled my costs for no real benefit or performance boost sadly


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 10, 2020)

Unless the cat5e solid copper not stranded copper/bunched wires one.

We have loads of cat6 look.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 10, 2020)

OK, maybe I should clear this up.

The 42 shave soap is paying homage to The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy book and movie and has the scent of lemon and tea and petunias just beautiful directly off the puck.

Yet the film is a sci-fi "comedy" and the shave soap follows along those same lines – *it’s a joke soap. *

*As soon as you add water to create your face shave lather the soap scent transforms into the smell of Whale Poop.* 

Barrister and Mann is just trolling us … Mann! 

So funny, and only available once a year from May to June. Lol

Grab a puck for yourself at $17USD, you will love it, that delicious Barrister and Mann slickness with gorgeous cushion to protect your manly face.

...NO I'm not paid by anyone, get NOTHING for free, and pay FULL PRICE for my shave soaps lol, just passing on great experiences to TPU wetshavers.


----------



## trickson (Jan 10, 2020)

added top of the LINE Reference Premier 5000f and 6000f speakers with a brand NEW Sony 4K Bravia T.V. HEAVEN has ARRIVED!









Oh and yeah I paid $300 each for the RP5000F and $400 each for the RP6000F at FRY'S Electronics they must be going out of business or something, They normally go for $500 bucks each and the 4K Sony is a 65" I got it for $800 bucks!!! NO SHIZT I'm supper serial about that! I could not believe it myself. It's like they gave them to me!


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 10, 2020)

trickson said:


> added top of the LINE Reference Premier 5000f and 6000f speakers with a brand NEW Sony 4K Bravia T.V. HEAVEN has ARRIVED!
> 
> View attachment 141824
> View attachment 141825
> ...



WOW SWEET sale prices!  

Congratulations!


----------



## trickson (Jan 10, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> SWEET sale prices!


I was amazed at it myself. I mean I just couldn't pass it up I even schlepped the 40 miles BACK there today to get the RP6000F's today and wow I am literally loving the sound it's like I can not stop listening to JAZZ music now.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 10, 2020)

trickson said:


> I was amazed at it myself. I mean I just couldn't pass it up I even schlepped the 40 miles BACK there today to get the RP6000F's today and wow I am literally loving the sound it's like I can not stop listening to JAZZ music now.



Jazz is so SEXY man! 

The gf likes the Brazilian bossa nova jazz from the 1960s, she sings the female vocals around the house, she's only 29. lol

I'm watching CES 2020 for anything interesting. 

So far, *the Lian Li 011 Dynamic "Mini" looks really nice for a full ATX air build.* No wasted space for an ATX build at all, no bare chassis wall exposure, and the price is amazing. 

let me find a video.










O11 Mini, that's a sweet form factor look closely at it, it's very small, *yet for FULL ATX motherboard and AIR cooling, it seems ideal* 

no wasted bare chassis wall space, which I hate. 















Attack helicopter case from Thermaltake. 





  

Unmarked Helicopters Hovering! 

TURN IT UP LOUD!  I love it I love it I love it! SO MUCH!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 10, 2020)

Pro-tech and Pro-tect

Lumos Matrix (179chf instead of 279chf thanks to a neat 100chf "happy birthday" voucher i did forget one of my etailer sent me back in december )


visibly more visible ...
 
yes yes .... the back of my helmet say something ... more on that later ...

Turn signal, that's a huge plus! (remote on the handlebar)
  

app controle animation and custom text for the rear light (connected helmet? geekish and tech'ish enough i guess )
  

it's sold in the Apple store (urgh) because it's compatible with Apple watch gesture (less safe than the remote on the handlebar, imho ) although not a apple product hehe (Lumos 1st helmet was a kickstarter more bicycle standard helmet with light front and back plus turn signal but in a more traditional manner than a led matrix on the back ) but there is a Swiss distributor and many etailer/retailer have it, luckily.

when your helmet cost almost the same price as your ride, it's either you have an expensive helmet or a cheap ride ... for me it's neither .... thanks vouchers and year start sale


----------



## khemist (Jan 12, 2020)

Lamptron HM070, going to sell it on as i'd rather have less clutter on desk now i'm using mitx and want minimalism.






Morpheus II fitted on 1080ti, had to use 15mm thick Noctuas to fit in the Ncase, need to get some BF1 in and test temps.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 12, 2020)

MSI K7N2, Sempron 2200+, 2x 256MB DDR333 & stock cooler. Going to use an unlocked Thunderbird AXIA 1GHz, 2x 1GB DDR400, X800 Pro and a better cooler with that


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 14, 2020)

Apparently, I'm not too old for this shit!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2020)

The Switch is a pretty decent console   Got one for Christmas for the family..  Recently got back in to Forza Horizon 2, so it's not been used as much sadly lol  

What do you think of it?


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 14, 2020)

phill said:


> The Switch is a pretty decent console   Got one for Christmas for the family..  Recently got back in to Forza Horizon 2, so it's not been used as much sadly lol
> 
> What do you think of it?


I like it. Also got it for family for xmas


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm not sure what games I will end up with for it, but we have Mario Kart 8 at the moment and Splatoon 2 so far


----------



## Komshija (Jan 14, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> range: 25km speed: 25km/h battery: 7800mAh power rating: 250W max slope: 15%  (micro issue .... road approval in Switzerland is up to 20km/h and that one is 5km/h too much, although since it has 3 speed settings i wonder ... )


Well, that's some plain dumb law - limiting the speed to 20 km/h... Average cycling speeds are slightly higher than that and people in good shape can easily push over 30 km/h with good bicycle. You shouldn't worry about that.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 15, 2020)

Komshija said:


> Well, that's some plain dumb law - limiting the speed to 20 km/h... Average cycling speeds are slightly higher than that and people in good shape can easily push over 30 km/h with good bicycle. You shouldn't worry about that.


oh well that's like cars ... : "this car can go up to 230km/h" "great... highway are limited to 120km/h anyway" but,nono i don't worry, i zoomed around 30km/h with it and no police car stopped to check me (and managed to see in the process that the max speed was in fact 30km/h on flat road ) probably due to the fact that i was well light up and signaled my turn and brake perfectly ... 

also on the speed limit law: it make difference between motor powered and human powered, human powered vehicle rarely reach 25/30km/h and above, furthermore sustained.
20km/h is not the average,  more like 15km/h, nonetheless i think the limit should be more around 45km/h than 20km/h

that being said ... i once got close to 60km/h on a 50km/h road without noticing, on a Cannondale bike with a Bosch mid-drive motor.... and to say i was wondering why i got some cars honkin' at me 
laughably "Wherever the motor is located, it is always subject to UK and EU legislation, being limited to no more than 250w or 25kph." Switzerland specify 500w and 20kph ... hilarious ...


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 15, 2020)

i pay for this yesterday



but no longer own it today, i make a refund becouse the card unfortunetly fail hehe

also i pay for this second psu, just for test card above, what a waste, not my lucky moment rly, i lost few bucks


----------



## oobymach (Jan 15, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> Pro-tech and Pro-tect
> 
> Lumos Matrix (179chf instead of 279chf thanks to a neat 100chf "happy birthday" voucher i did forget one of my etailer sent me back in december )
> View attachment 141913
> ...


That helmet just reminded me of this.


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 16, 2020)

theres plenty clearance stock items today, so i got this for $361
2060 advance asus





this will be my 1st asus model for rtx


----------



## Lorec (Jan 16, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> theres plenty clearance stock items today, so i got this for $361
> 1060 advance asus
> View attachment 142347View attachment 142348
> this will be my 1st asus model for rtx


where do you keep all those cards?   
since its rtx its 2060 right?


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 16, 2020)

He's a compulsive buyer, has a hoarding problem or both.


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 16, 2020)

Lorec said:


> where do you keep all those cards?
> since its rtx its 2060 right?


i dont keep all previous cards anyway, just keep some, under my bed
wrong typo sry, yes it is 2060, edited


----------



## Valantar (Jan 16, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> i dont keep all previous cards anyway, just keep some, under my bed
> wrong typo sry, yes it is 2060, edited


Wouldn't you be better off upgrading your 2200G instead of buying ever more expensive GPUs?


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 16, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Wouldn't you be better off upgrading your 2200G instead of buying ever more expensive GPUs?


yes agree, will soon replace with 2600/9400f/9600kf


----------



## Valantar (Jan 16, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> yes agree, will soon replace with 2600/9400f/9600kf


Given the money you're spending on GPUs (even if most are returned or sold on) I would just buy a 3600 and stick it in your current motherboard. Should perform within a few % of a 9600kf without the need for a motherboard swap.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 16, 2020)

Those black on black keycap legends geez hard to see. The keyboard does not photograph well at all, mostly just absorbs all the active light in the room - with an attitude. 

Can't even see/find this DARK keyboard until after morning coffee.


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 17, 2020)

finnaly cpu upgrade after an year


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2020)

Nice one @potato580+ !!   I'm sure it'll be a massive upgrade as well..  Look forward to the test results before and after


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 17, 2020)

phill said:


> Nice one @potato580+ !!   I'm sure it'll be a massive upgrade as well..  Look forward to the test results before and after


thx pals  
i just noticing i got the wrong item, i was ordering a 3200 speed, seller send me this instead, cant used since my b350 limited to 3400mhz only






wonder why my bill charge extra bucks, i wont pay it & make a claim ticket for a trade or refund lr
any way cpu runnning on 50c under gaming, it this normal? becouse i used old cooler, will keep news one under box hehe


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2020)

It's not a bad thing at all, doing really well I think!!  

Have you tested the previous CPU with a few tests to see if there's much of an increase?


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 17, 2020)

phill said:


> It's not a bad thing at all, doing really well I think!!
> 
> Have you tested the previous CPU with a few tests to see if there's much of an increase?


i make a quick test yes, it has almost same score as oced 4ghz 2200g, maybe i should push a lit bit, i will testing it again tommorow, probably test in real gaming, got plenty time since tommorow is off day hehe
heres old ryzen 3 within 4ghz and old 8gb 3000mhz ram clock





and heres the new one 2600+16gb all in stock clock



i think theres lot potential yes

oh yes theres bit acident while installing my new cpu, i forgot to plug the cooler pin, and i it keep restarting on window abt ten times until i realize it, scare the hell out me, i was tho my pc was broken 
last test for tonight, my yakuza 2 got free extra 14fps


----------



## phill (Jan 17, 2020)

I think you might need to do a test that's less GPU restrictive or bound   That's not really going to show off the CPU upgrade..  Something like Firestrike or some of the older 3D Mark tests would be a great show for you..  Then the favourites such as CineBench and the like   Maybe even some games you play on as well


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 17, 2020)

phill said:


> I think you might need to do a test that's less GPU restrictive or bound   That's not really going to show off the CPU upgrade..  Something like Firestrike or some of the older 3D Mark tests would be a great show for you..  Then the favourites such as CineBench and the like   Maybe even some games you play on as well


oh oke thx for the tips, i only know unigine hehe, will try your recomended software above soon


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 17, 2020)

The 2600 should easily do 4.2 all core OC at 1.3000.


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 17, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> The 2600 should easily do 4.2 all core OC at 1.3000.


how to , i even need 1.36v to get a stable on 3.9ghz, i think i should learn more abt oc, still newbie hehe, will start a thread and asking abt thx


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 17, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> how to , i even need 1.36v to get a stable on 3.9ghz, i think i should learn more abt oc, still newbie hehe, will start a thread and asking abt thx



Well I was using an AIO to cool the 2600 so you may need a better cooler. Are you doing that in the BIOS? Or using Ryzen Master?


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 17, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Well I was using an AIO to cool the 2600 so you may need a better cooler. Are you doing that in the BIOS? Or using Ryzen Master?


oh so the temperature do affect, i never knew it before hehe, i using a bios, the setup have abit change after update, its now having 2 option, i used overdrive cpu volt, and sudently qyite&cool setting is gone, will try it again later, alr tired hehe


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 17, 2020)

potato580+ said:


> i using a bios, the setup have abit change after update, its now having 2 option, i used overdrive cpu volt, and sudently qyite&cool setting is gone, will try it again later, alr tired hehe



Try to do a manual OC set the multiplier to 42 or 4200 depending on the BIOS version set the voltage as I stated and see of it will boot. Using auto OC on MBs is not always a good idea.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jan 17, 2020)

Scored 8x8 flare X (14-14-14-34 @ 3200) for just £239 shipped including EK Monarch Nickel ram heatsinks installed on all the modules (what fingerprint magnets, shiny)


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 17, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Scored 8x8 flare X (14-14-14-34 @ 3200) for just £239 shipped including EK Monarch Nickel ram heatsinks installed on all the modules (what fingerprint magnets, shiny)
> View attachment 142505



I'm jealous now..


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 17, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Scored 8x8 flare X (14-14-14-34 @ 3200) for just £239 shipped including EK Monarch Nickel ram heatsinks installed on all the modules (what fingerprint magnets, shiny)
> View attachment 142505



Holy Moly, that's like getting the kit for 75%OFF, and the EK heatsinks fo' FREE! 

So jelly, grape jelly running out my ears.

Those bad boys will buff up nicely.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jan 17, 2020)

HUSKIE said:


> I'm jealous now..


Yeah, I now have 160gb worth of DDR4, I think I have a DDR4 hoarding problem 


E-curbi said:


> Holy Moly, that's like getting the kit for 75%OFF, and the EK heatsinks fo' FREE!
> 
> So jelly, grape Jelly ooozing out of my ears.
> 
> Those bad boys will buff up nicely.


Yeah It was an awesome find, mate did 3733cl14 on his 10900X + Encore but moved to 8x8 teamgroup 3200cl14 recently to match the build, managed to score that for £239 shipped, he even paid the $37 odd shipping! : P


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 17, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Yeah, I now have 160gb worth of DDR4, I think I have a DDR4 hoarding problem
> 
> Yeah It was an awesome find, mate did 3733cl14 on his 10900X + Encore but moved to 8x8 teamgroup 3200cl14 recently to match the build, managed to score that for £239 shipped, he even paid the $37 odd shipping! : P



Shine 'em up and overclock 'em brosephio! 

Let's see 4000/14 and 36ns AIDA. If anyone can do it, you can.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 17, 2020)

The order from Jan 3 showed up yesterday. 








						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

i specific ordering pulse with elpida memory to matching my old one, all in set now, x5 fans case, x2 small power x1 8pin pulse, im ready for my 1st crossfire, hope isnt gonna blow mine potato rig :roll:   Can you even run Crossfire on the 2200G with its 8 PCIe lanes?




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 17, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The order from Jan 3 showed up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome Biffzinker, those Noctua wipes are super-convenient, got (3) of them free enclosed with a new tube of the NT-H2 Noctua thermal paste.

Not certain they will pull me away from Bounty kitchen wipes and 99% IPA, but they do work extremely well. After you remove the bulk of the used thermal paste try this: wrap one of the Noctua wipes around your index finger and wipe that area between CPU socket frame and your air cooler mount in a circular motion, you'll be surprised just how much additional thermal goo you will pick up with those wipes.

Cleans the outside of your CPU socket mount and inside of your air cooler mount in one motion and does a good job.

Wooooo! 

...that is, if you're using an air cooler.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 17, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> ...that is, if you're using an air cooler.


I'm using an air cooler, this one. Bought the new mounting hardware for Socket AM4 last year.









						Startseite - Scythe EU GmbH
					

Kompatibilität Sockel AM5 Alle aktuellen Scythe-CPU-Kühlermodelle sind voll kompatibel zu AMDs Sockel AM5. Unsere Kühlermodelle nutzen zur Montage die Original Backplate der AM5 Mainboards. Ein Wechsel oder Demontage der Backplate ist nicht erforderlich. Der Installationsvorgang ist in allen...




					www.scythe-eu.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 17, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> The 2600 should easily do 4.2 all core OC at 1.3000.


I doubt. My 2600 won't go even 4.1 with such a low voltage. And 4.2 is nothing but a dream even with higher voltages.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 17, 2020)

Gonna stay with the clear slightly tinted keyboard roof from years past.

The new smoky black roofs they just launched are nice looking but - one keyboard roof is enough for a single family home.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 18, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I doubt. My 2600 won't go even 4.1 with such a low voltage. And 4.2 is nothing but a dream even with higher voltages.



Well I did have an AIO and a case with some serious Air flow.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 18, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Well I did have an AIO and a case with some serious Air flow.


And I have a custom loop, temps aren't the issue here.

e: And I had a better motherboard before than this cheap TUF crap which I have now. Still no hope for 4.2 all cores.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 18, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> And I have a custom loop, temps aren't the issue here.
> 
> e: And I had a better motherboard before than this cheap TUF crap which I have now. Still no hope for 4.2 all cores.



That is interesting I was using the As Rock X470 Master SLI which may explain I used the same board for a customer build and was also able to get 4.2 using the Cooler Master MA410 cooler


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 18, 2020)

You do know this thread is about showing off your tech-related purchase. Not for making off-topic posts. There's a thread in the Lounge "General Nonsense" for those kinds of posts.


----------



## jlewis02 (Jan 18, 2020)

Samsung 970 EVO m.2 drive its amazing so far.


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Samsung 970 EVO m.2 drive its amazing so far.


Pic?


----------



## oobymach (Jan 18, 2020)

trickson said:


> Pic?


If he's like me it's in his computer already.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 18, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> That is interesting I was using the As Rock X470 Master SLI which may explain I used the same board for a customer build and was also able to get 4.2 using the Cooler Master MA410 cooler


Well, every CPU is different, you can't just generalize that every one overclocks the same.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## phill (Jan 18, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Yeah, I now have 160gb worth of DDR4, I think I have a DDR4 hoarding problem


Those are rookie numbers mate...  You need to try harder


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 18, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Well, every CPU is different, you can't just generalize that every one overclocks the same.


 I am really intrigued now I guess I must have bought some nice binned chips. I also do update the chipsets when a new AGESA update comes across. The only AM4 chip I could not get to 4GHZ was the 1700 but I never go past 1.300 for the CPU voltage. Even the 2400G would OC to 4 GHZ (I built  about about 12 systems using that APU) @ 1.3 volts.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 20, 2020)

....found this dusty thing at a local flea market.  Never  heard this model before. Seller in a "computer shop" didn't  know what is was (didn't have a price on it so she said he'd sell it to me for the same price of a cooler master power supply....) eventually he sold it to me for $10.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 20, 2020)

Found a 1TB Seagate FreeAgent XTreme at Goodwill. It was marked $8.49 USD, but today was student/military discount day, so I got 25% off of that.










It works, and the previous owner had formatted it before donating. Out of curiosity I ran some recovery software on it, and found some images from a Craigslist post, some OS images, and some other random programs and pictures.

I'll just throw this in; always do a secure erase before selling or donating a drive. There have been numerous times I've found personal files on used drives I've gotten.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 20, 2020)

ensabrenoir said:


> ....found this dusty thing at a local flea market.  Never  heard this model before. Seller in a "computer shop" didn't  know what is was (didn't have a price on it so she said he'd sell it to me for the same price of a cooler master power supply....) eventually he sold it to me for $10. View attachment 142662



I remember wanting to buy one of those. I would love to hear details on how it performs!


----------



## ensabrenoir (Jan 20, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I remember wanting to buy one of those. I would love to hear details on how it performs!



.......gonna use it on a side build im working on will post when its complete.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 20, 2020)

ensabrenoir said:


> .......gonna use it on a side build im working on will post when its complete.



Nice!!!


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 20, 2020)

im late get home, its 1am here, waiting for a friend to bring this, its hard bargain to get cheaper price hehe






finnaly after waiting so long, i can taste vega 64


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 20, 2020)

Just a memory card in sale for my Asus Chromebook that has only 32 gigs onboard. 20$ Canadian including taxes.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 20, 2020)

Decided to finally upgrade my secondary PC, and turn it into a tiny VR box.
Smaller case and better GPU incoming.
BTW, its a Ryzen 7 2700 (decided to grab a bargain, as this CPU is cheap as chips right now), Gigabyte Aorus B450I Pro Wifi, and 16GB of DDR4 3200MHz RAM


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 20, 2020)

Is the quest finally complete? I have a Asus X399 Zenith Extreme on the way. This will be paired with a 420MM rad with 6 Noctua Redux 140MM fans and maybe some ARGB. I am wondering if I just hook the CPU to the loop or expand it to include my GPU(s). That would mean 2 Eisstations and 1 Eiswolf with a pump across 2 420MM rads. I already have one bottom mounted and will either put the other on the side or above the CPU socket to help dissipate some RAM heat. So would you guys build a full loop or keep them separate?


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 21, 2020)

Another nice find for 20$ canadian.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 21, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Another nice find for 20$ canadian.View attachment 142799



Seriously where did you sang that????


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 21, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Seriously where did you sang that????



Its used but excellent condition with all inside even the cd and dvi cable. I got it in Value Village some places are called Savers.  Its a thrift store.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 21, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Its used but excellent condition with all inside even the cd and dvi cable. I got it in Value Village some places are called Savers.  Its a thrift store.



Well I will be visiting Value Village this weekend for sure now!!


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 21, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Well I will be visiting Value Village this weekend for sure now!!



I got lot of wires to connect tabelts and cellphones on TV , computer parts, special connectors and many antiques.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 21, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> I got lot of wires to connect tabelts and cellphones on TV , computer parts, special connectors and many antiques.



I only get one pay cheque please don't inspire me to go to Value Village every day after work


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 21, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I only get one pay cheque please don't inspire me to go to Value Village every day after work



I don't but i resell a lot of things for profit.


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2020)

Well I know some will call me mental, but I'm ok with that   Finally and a massive thanks to my good mate @TheMadDutchDude, I finally have the X99 board I was looking for....

     

Some more Crucial Ballstix ram for my Z77 board and 2600k  
Oh and a special something as a socket protector....

 

But then there were two of them.....



And they where destined for one of my servers....  R730 

   

So thankfully they both work very nicely and I'm happy with them   I'm not sure however that my electric bill will enjoy them quite so much..... lol


   

So we are currently crunching away with 48 threads and it's chewing up a not too bad 375w   Can't complain, I'm hoping it'll keep the conservatory nice and warm this evening    I've got something else through today but I'll grab some separate pics of that shortly and post them up later


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 21, 2020)

edit to avoid a double post? YEP!
woooohhhh, i see a lot of peoples having a good time ...

ok my turn ...

i am weak ... well i waited long enough for that one (till it got to 15$ bargain bin ... ) for the solo campaign obviously (maybe a bit of MP, who knows ... )


but then i saw ...

ok ... never saw it before never seen any news of it ... but THQ Nordic??? I DIG IN! Elex, Recore Definitive Edition  and Battle Chaser Nightwar none of these last games i got from THQ N were deception, on the contrary, *now i hope the box will be not the one i see (aka a standard plastic box) because all the 3 i mentioned came in beautiful cardboard box with great artwork on them.*
THQ Nordic never fail to deliver! it make the box more significant to have  

(i remember seeing @rtwjunkie mentioning it in 2018 in a news thread about S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 2 but well ... kinda missed anything about it after, shame on me. )
and oh boy it look good!~









my workplace lack the fund to get us good Talkies ... (well the one we had until now are sh!t) and since it's about the security of our customers ... i take the lead then

full set Motorola TLKR T82 Extreme (after reading reviews ) i know i know, what the fudge ... i buy stuffs for my workplace, well ... they will stay mine and if i quit they bail out with me ... win win situation (plus anyone who manage to break them will have to answer me and i am way less accommodating than the administration, but i will fire no one because of that ...  )

semi tech related?
after paying unwillingly/unknowingly 35chf for the customer who was just before me at the cashier, i decided to go for the fade and get a RFid shielded compact wallet ... (luckily the issue was noticed immediately and the person was kind enough to give me the money back, in cash since the electronic transaction was already done and gone )

well i have one card holder who should be RFid shielded (no certification just 2 aluminum shell) , but since it was a street market buy of a astounding 3.50 eur value ... it might be better to take a certified one, luckily albeit a hefty pricetag of 54chf i got that one for 27chf (yay for 50% sale!) cool the card holder can be used standalone.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 26, 2020)

Yay, stuff for FREE! 

12GB DDR3 (the 2x4GB goes to my 2nd PC bringing it to 16GB)






Phenom II X2 555 BE (it unlocks what I understood)






Asus M4A77T






And the cheap all-aluminium stock cooler, going to use the heatpipe one which I have


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 26, 2020)

This is for the ryzen 3500X system.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 27, 2020)

Saturday's Goodwill find (sorta tech related)...







A pair of Definitive Technology ProMonitor 100s and a ProCenter 100. Total cost was around $35 because it was half-price day (Goodwill has some of the worst prices of any thrift store in my area any other day). Not sure what these went for back in the day, but Definitive's new stuff is priced similarly to high end stuff from Klipsch

I have them set up in my work-in-progress home theater setup. They're powered by my Denon AVR-1909.






The ProCenter 100 without its grille.






...and one of the ProMonitor 100s without its grille.

I hope to have a 5.1 setup in the near future. I got some Klipsch speakers a while ago that I want to use as surround speakers (just need to get more speaker wire and figure out where to put them), and I need to dig my old 10" RCA sub out of my closet since the little 6.5" Insignia one that I have just doesn't cut it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 27, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Saturday's Goodwill find (sorta tech related)...


sorta? ... totally ...

now, if i would post my assembly worklog of a 292 plywood pieces 1:2 scale Hurdy Gurdy from Ugears (functional) that would be ... "sorta", since it is technic, but not tech as in technologic related (like speakers and other electronics tech related stuffs )


Spoiler: oh, well... 













got a sweet deal for a friend who wanted TWS earbuds

30chf instead of 63chf and lucky they are not for me since i abhor that brand (they are the Razer of the audio headset... overhyped usually overpriced but unlike Razer some product i got from them for testing outlived their warranties without getting in multiple RMA ) 3 to 3.5* on 5* in reviews ... oh well they should be enough for my friend


(obviously the only thing that is sweet is the price reduction, that put them almost at a relevant price ... 25chf would be the max i would pay for these, for laugh ... these things are even bigger than the Sudio Tolv i had and unlike them who have 7hrs playtime and 5 more charge with the case, these have 3hrs playtime plus 7hrs with the case meaning 10hrs  even 20$ AliExpress/Amazon/whatever etailer that deal in chinese oem/noname goods TWS earbuds have more playtime than that )


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 27, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> View attachment 142753View attachment 142754
> 
> 
> Is the quest finally complete? I have a Asus X399 Zenith Extreme on the way. This will be paired with a 420MM rad with 6 Noctua Redux 140MM fans and maybe some ARGB. I am wondering if I just hook the CPU to the loop or expand it to include my GPU(s). That would mean 2 Eisstations and 1 Eiswolf with a pump across 2 420MM rads. I already have one bottom mounted and will either put the other on the side or above the CPU socket to help dissipate some RAM heat. So would you guys build a full loop or keep them separate?




So the board arrived on Thursday. I built the system on Saturday and made a few notes (I am at work so I can't post pics) . 

1. I tried to run everything as one loop and that lasted for about 15 minutes. The problem was that I had the loop going from the CPU to the GPU. This made the GPU temps spike to the point where the entire GPU block(on both cards) was quite warm. So I put the CPU on it's own and kept the GPUs on their own. 

2. A full cover waterblock is actually better than the Noctua TR4 cooler in terms of performance. I used the same thermal paste and idle and load temps dropped by 3-5 degrees C. I went from 36 C and 55 C to 31 C and 51 C. Not that that makes a difference.

3. I can use all of my RAM slots, any GPU and can see the LCD screen on the I/O cover due to the small footprint of the block. 

4. The Eisstation is nice pump that has great flow rate and a ton of options for in/out, but the pump makes noise. It is actually the loudest thing in my rig.

5.  The cost was not as high as it could have been. The rad was used from an EIsbaer unit that I got for $87 on Aquatuning one day. The pump was $87 on Amazon and the water block was about $110 after the conversion so for $314 but if I just use the cost of the RAD from the whole EIsbaer I would say $30 so call it $257 before taxes and fees.


----------



## khemist (Jan 27, 2020)

Accelero III, i already have the Morpheus but it means using 15mm fans in the bottom and with this i can use 25mm fans.

1080ti 58c max with quiet fan profile, fans exhausting out the bottom.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 27, 2020)

Cutesy little thing 






But good god is it hot in there....
Since these 2 pictures I have managed to cram in 2 slim 120mm fans at the bottom, one 120mm fan at the top, one 120mm fan on the side, and it also has a pre-installed 92mm fan at the back.



it definitely needs an sfx power supply, as my current TX650 is pushing the card down, and the cable mess is atrocious.
Also will be planning to watercool the graphics card, as even with this amount of airflow it still sits at around 78C, and sounds like a jet engine about to take off...


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 27, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> Cutesy little thing
> View attachment 143407View attachment 143408
> 
> But good god is it hot in there....
> ...


This is the same PC Case as I have for my main rig


----------



## R00kie (Jan 27, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> This is the same PC Case as I have for my main rig


how are you cooling your stuff, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 27, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> how are you cooling your stuff, if you don't mind me asking?



1 noctua 120mm on the side blowing onto the cpu cooler (a raijantek low profile 90mm cpu cooler on the core i7 4770) and a 120Mm on back blowing out.

My temps are solid.  Never had a heat issue.

Only issue is coil whine from either gpu or PSU but that's a different issue.

No point for front fan as there isn't much to pull air through and top isnt much help either as I tried it.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 27, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> 1 noctua 120mm on the side blowing onto the cpu cooler (a raijantek low profile 90mm cpu cooler on the core i7 4770) and a 120Mm on back blowing out.
> 
> My temps are solid.  Never had a heat issue.
> 
> ...


is it an FE 1070 that you have?


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 27, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> is it an FE 1070 that you have?


Asus Turbo GTX 1070


----------



## R00kie (Jan 27, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Asus Turbo GTX 1070


yeah, that's probably why your temps are good, my 2070s is dumping all the heat inside the case, and the fans are not fast enough to exhaust the heat.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 27, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> yeah, that's probably why your temps are good, my 2070s is dumping all the heat inside the case, and the fans are not fast enough to exhaust the heat.


You could try putting a 120mm at the front and have the side and back fans push air out. It may help with your gpu dumping heat in the case. Noctua's are great. I get the redeux ones for about $17 CAD and they do wonders.


----------



## revin (Jan 27, 2020)

A Huge Thank You to @rtwjunkie  for having my perfect Xmas gift to myself !




Mild Oc to 1400/2000 and has made my old system complete  

Also just by luck getting groceries one day I seen a clearance tag at my Walmart, Reduced from $529 to $229, I scanned the tag to lookup the item and it showed $124.
I called the gal over and asked her to scan the box for the price and sure enough, $124. Soooo I swooshed back over to the dept my wife is OTC mngr, and tell her , there's a $500+ WiFi for 125, I Really think we need to get it. She know's that with a 200x300 yard that it'd be nice to have better coverage so She's like " well if's it That cheap then I guess"
So indeed got it and it's been the Only one that has worked with the ATT Arris Gateway ! Got them on each end of the house about 80ft apart, and it still get's over 1Gb on the backhaul to each other.


----------



## R00kie (Jan 27, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> You could try putting a 120mm at the front and have the side and back fans push air out. It may help with your gpu dumping heat in the case. Noctua's are great. I get the redeux ones for about $17 CAD and they do wonders.


but first I'll have to deal with the cables that sit there


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 27, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> but first I'll have to deal with the cables that sit there


I have a crappy EVGA 650W BR (I don't know why but I call it my Brazil edition) PSU which has zero cable management capabilities with it.  Yeah, the wiring in it is possible.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 28, 2020)

Last part of the AMD Ryzen 3500X system - Asus GTX 1660 Super TUF


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 1, 2020)

New 144Hz monitor


----------



## theonek (Feb 1, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> New 144Hz monitorView attachment 143719



confirmed this is very good model for it's price....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 1, 2020)

theonek said:


> confirmed this is very good model for it's price....


For $179 this it best monitor I've owned. Games run silky smooth with FreeSync


----------



## theonek (Feb 1, 2020)

my little weekend project....


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 2, 2020)

Found this at Goodwill today...






...an LG Flatron 24EN43V-B 24" 1080p monitor. It was marked $17.49, and student discount day dropped that to $13.12.

Picture quality looks good. No dead pixels or anything. It is a TN panel, but I've been using those for a long time, so it doesn't bother me. I still need to tweak the color settings so it matches my main monitor.






I've switched to a dual monitor setup with this instead of my triple monitor setup with some old 5:4 Dell monitors. We'll see how this goes.






I want to get a proper dual-monitor stand for these at some point.


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 4, 2020)

10 years warranty !! Thank you Seasonic !


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 4, 2020)

a new handphone after many years
i also bought scondhand ab350m asrock, didnt realize it doesnt suport pineacle to begin with, cant tested since im alr drop my 2200g, wonder if i can run it with some mod perharps


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 4, 2020)

just a little :

Goal Zero Guide 10 Plus


i needed another set of accu, so i thought why not take something that can also double as an emergency powerpack
(4x2300mAh, which is a bit lower than my set of Eneloop Pro at 2500mAh but still fine for my usage )

the only cons would be the Mini USB connection  

in 2020 it raise a "seriously?" reaction, isn't it?


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 4, 2020)

Got this for emulators on my Note 4, tested it out with Drastic running PM Soul Silver and it works great, much nicer than the crap on-screen controls. With the stylus it's actually like using a real DS albeit a bit more chunky.
Was using my old modded PSP for GBA & NES/SNES games but I guess I can retire it for now too.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 4, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> just a little :
> 
> Goal Zero Guide 10 Plus
> View attachment 143973
> ...


So wait, this is a NiMH AA battery charger that doubles as a USB battery bank with those same batteries? Why haven't I heard about this until now? This is a great idea.

I'm guessing trying to use alkaline batteries to power it (but NOT using it to charge them obviously) wouldn't work because of the voltage difference.

Also I'd assume your Eneloops would work in it too since those are also NiMH.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> So wait, this is a NiMH AA battery charger that doubles as a USB battery bank with those same batteries? Why haven't I heard about this until now? This is a great idea.
> 
> I'm guessing trying to use alkaline batteries to power it (but NOT using it to charge them obviously) wouldn't work because of the voltage difference.
> 
> Also I'd assume your Eneloops would work in it too since those are also NiMH.


indeed and i also didn't hear about that before ... thus when i determined that my Energizer recharge duo pack were dead, i stumbled on that while searching for some more accu, a little expensive tho
58chf  while my 20'000mAh powerbank from Aukey was 48chf and the Eneloop Pro + BQ-CC55 quick charger which were at 49chf  (a pack of 4 Eneloop Pro is 25.50chf the BQ-CC55 thus has a value of 23.50chf)  hmmmm wait ... now that i take all in account ... 58chf is not that expensive ...

oh btw it also has a AAA adapter as standard accessory (that plus doubling as a flashlight ... but a lot of powerbank do that recently ) it's technically a powerbank with 4 cell but NiMH instead of Li-ion/Li-po

i don't know if i am mistaken to take the capacity as 4x2300mAh= 9200mAh (or 9500 if using the Eneloop Pro since according to the Q&A from Goal Zero it could handle other brand NiMH accu)


now ... it fall in the same category as a DIY powerbank



imagine ... a powerbank which could be reused even once the cells are dead ... wait...


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Got this for emulators on my Note 4, tested it out with Drastic running PM Soul Silver and it works great, much nicer than the crap on-screen controls. With the stylus it's actually like using a real DS albeit a bit more chunky.
> Was using my old modded PSP for GBA & NES/SNES games but I guess I can retire it for now too.
> 
> View attachment 144019


Something like this would be awesome, using XboneS pad for playing emulators with phone isn't very comfortable.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 5, 2020)

OT But:  Glad to see my fondness of Panasonic Eneloops is mirrored by the members here.  I use them regularly as my goto rechargable brand.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> OT But:  Glad to see my fondness of Panasonic Eneloops is mirrored by the members here.  I use them regularly as my goto rechargable brand.


Should get those for my Oculus Touch controllers.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Something like this would be awesome, using XboneS pad for playing emulators with phone isn't very comfortable.


the XbOneS controller is too small for me, yep it would be uncomfortable xD (not the same reason ahah )  but the XbOne standard, is the best gamepad in term of ergonomic for me (PC and Consoles altogether )  for emulator on android (mostly FPse and PPSSPP gold) i used a Moga pocket for a long time and my Recon Tech XbOne for using with cast (and when i used a HDMI  cable with my Shield Tablet.... because the shield controller had the awkward thumbstick placement of a PS controller)  , now i only use my GPi case with RetroPie 



Chloe Price said:


> Should get those for my Oculus Touch controllers.


well definitely (i use them for my Xbox One, WinMR controller and even for my GPI Case .... thus 4 were too little )  the only cons would be 500 cycle but that's already long and enough
can take their non Pro variantes who have more cycle (i got drawn to it because of the BQ-CC55 quick charger )


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)

PS3 controller is too small for me, but Xbone gamepad is like it's made for my hands 

I already loved the 360 controller, but the d-pad sucked balls. Can't think anything how anyone could make even better gamepad than this.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Can't think anything how anyone could make even better gamepad than this.


only Microsoft do better (and i know i know ... they are outdoing themselves) ... with the Elite and the tech
this one is the Recon Tech i mentioned, the second best after the Elite and priced just a bit higher than a standard


received my goodies

yep NiMH compatible regardless of the brand and AAA adapter, just perfect (aside the mini USB "seriously?" )

hilariously it's 500 cycle like a Eneloop Pro the non Pro are 1900mAh 1800 Cycle (even a clear memo on the back of the pack)

the 6-10hrs for USB charging is with a standard 0.5A USB source with a charger capable of 0.8A or more it already got from 0-50% to 80-100% in less than an hour

semi tech related ... a Stanley FatMax Inbus set 1.5 to 8mm, well trying to shorten the course of a disc brake on my E-scooter with a iFixit kit was ... out of the question


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)

Ah, the premium ones are a thing, but I mean these "consumer" ones. 

Going to grab three packages of hardware soon, pics coming later.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Ah, the premium ones are a thing, but I mean these "consumer" ones.
> 
> Going to grab three packages of hardware soon, pics coming later.


the Recon tech is a consumer one the price tag is close enough to the standard to be called the best one before the Elite and his hefty price tag


----------



## Calmmo (Feb 5, 2020)

pro controller + games


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)

Oh boy. Opening packages felt like in Christmas '98 when I realized that there's a PS1 in the wrappings..


This is already installed on the 2600K PC 





Including a bag of macaroni is an inside thing with me and my internet buddy when I buy stuff from him 




Another buddy included a goddamn fidget spinner  That Cryorig will be a temporary cooler on my main PC and oh boy, that Mugen will be great when OC'ing AM2/2+/3 & LGA775 hardware


----------



## phill (Feb 5, 2020)

What a great bundle to receive through @Chloe Price !!    I also have that same Mugen cooler and the films are awesome too     Not sure on the one, "Old School" but


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 5, 2020)

phill said:


> What a great bundle to receive through @Chloe Price !!   I also have that same Mugen cooler and the films are awesome too   Not sure on the one, "Old School" but


I paid 50eur including shipping of the two bundles, 10eur + 5.90eur shipping for the Corator


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 5, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> pro controller + games
> 
> View attachment 144105


at last another brand does it right ... that controller has the best layout just like a X360/0ne controller ...


Spoiler: Nacon does it for the Ps4 too



well if i had to get a Ps4 ... the stock DS controller would be toss to the bin and that one would replace it ...



but the only thing that would make me buy a Ps4, would be Horizon: Zero Dawn, which isn't to be seen anywhere nowadays (i searched all my etailer, in the end i settled on watching 11hrs+ of walkthrough on youtube  ) ... the only failure of that game : "being a console exclusive" to the point that it almost got me considering buying a Ps4 on its launch...


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 7, 2020)

Latest eBay find, and my new secondary laptop...






...an HP EliteBook Revolve 810 G2. Picked this up off eBay for a mere $56 after tax.

It has a Core i5-4310U, 4GB of DDR3 soldered to the board with an additional SODIMM slot, an 11.6" 1366x768 IPS touchscreen, and the hinge swivels so it turns into a proper tablet.






It didn't have an SSD, LTE module, or charger when I got it (probably why it was cheap). I stuck my old 128GB M.2 ADATA SU800 in it along with an extra 4GB of DDR3L, put Windows 10 Pro on it (it has a built in Windows 8 Pro key), and it works perfectly. So far it's better than my HP Stream 11 in almost every way. 

Despite being six years old, this thing still feels responsive and quick. Obviously it won't run triple-A games at max settings, but it works perfectly for media consumption and web browsing.

There are lots of scratches and scuffs all over the outside, the hinge cover has a big crack that someone "fixed" with glue (just a cosmetic issue), and one of the USB ports is completely destroyed, but for $56, I can't complain. This thing was over $1000 when it was new. All of the defects were shown in the eBay listing.



Spoiler: Top and bottom


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Latest eBay find, and my new secondary laptop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have these at work, for what they are, they aren't too bad   For $56, it's a steal


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Latest eBay find, and my new secondary laptop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What add-on do you use to have TPU in black?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 7, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> 10 years warranty !! Thank you Seasonic !


What's a gaming power supply unit? Does it make you frag better? Does it give you a speed boost in racing games? Does it let you exceed warp 10?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 7, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> What's a gaming power supply unit? Does it make you frag better? Does it give you a speed boost in racing games? Does it let you exceed warp 10?


It's the RGB which boosts your gaming skills.

e: Just came home from the post office.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> What add-on do you use to have TPU in black?


Dark reader.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 7, 2020)

Hyper-X 8GB DDR4-2400 CL14 SO-DIMM kit (4GB x2) for my STX build. Got busy last year, so I had boxed and mostly forgotten about it. But while looking through my buy-later list the other day I noticed that the RAM had dropped to half the original price, so decided to pick it up.

 

Hmm... I think I can even power it on now. Don't have an M.2 for it yet but there's a spare SSD somewhere around here...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 7, 2020)

HYPER M.2 X16 CARD V2｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					

ASUS offers different kinds of motherboard accessories including Thunderbolt™ expansion cards, M.2 add-on cards, and fan extension cards give DIY PC users better choices when it comes to building their perfect workstation or gaming rig.




					www.asus.com
				




Just got one of these, I only have one 1Tb silicon power nvme ATM ,it was in a cheepo adapter, that worked well tbf.
Can't wait for more drive's, it really was plug n play despite not really pushing AMD support (it is supported) and although it drops my GPU to x8 the reduction in performance = 300 ISH in timespy 8335\8036 so not much.
I am staring at ThreadRipper a lot these days.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 8, 2020)

Disparia said:


> Hyper-X 8GB DDR4-2400 CL14 SO-DIMM kit (4GB x2) for my STX build. Got busy last year, so I had boxed and mostly forgotten about it. But while looking through my buy-later list the other day I noticed that the RAM had dropped to half the original price, so decided to pick it up.
> 
> View attachment 144309 View attachment 144312
> 
> Hmm... I think I can even power it on now. Don't have an M.2 for it yet but there's a spare SSD somewhere around here...


Those "normal" looking SO-DIMM slots just look so tiny :3


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 8, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Found this at Goodwill today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TN ?

Just got this one at thrift store for 5$ canadian. Linksys EA6900 without power supply but I got some spare here.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 8, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> TN ?
> 
> Just got this one at thrift store for 5$ canadian. Linksys EA6900 without power supply but I got some spare here.View attachment 144331


One of my local thrift stores seems to sell their old networking equipment when they upgrade, so I got a similar router for like $4 USD a few months ago. Not sure what model, but it's AC1600.

The SSID's on the networks were the name of the thrift store when I got it. It had a power supply.

And yes, my LG monitor is TN.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 8, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> One of my local thrift stores seems to sell their old networking equipment when they upgrade, so I got a similar router for like $4 USD a few months ago. Not sure what model, but it's AC1600.
> 
> The SSID's on the networks were the name of the thrift store when I got it. It had a power supply.
> 
> And yes, my LG monitor is TN.



I was asking what does TN stands for.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 8, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> I was asking what does TN stands for.


Twisted Nematic IIRC, it's a type of LCD panel (like IPS or VA). TN panels are the cheapest kind with the worst color reproduction and viewing angles, though good ones can have very fast response times.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 8, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> I was asking what does TN stands for.


Panel type. Stands for Twisted Nematic. Basically your old school, basic LCD


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 8, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> What's a gaming power supply unit? Does it make you frag better? Does it give you a speed boost in racing games? Does it let you exceed warp 10?




What problems does it create for you? You're envious aren't you?

Keep in mind is one of the best powersupply on the market because is a fine tuned Seasonic 80 platinum unit that delivers clean high power. Watch the reviews

I don't care if it says gaming powersupply. Im interested what's underneath the logo's or name's and this thing is a high end product


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 8, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> What problems does it create for you? You're envious aren't you?
> 
> Keep in mind is one of the best powersupply on the market because is a fine tuned Seasonic 80 platinum unit that delivers clean high power. Watch the reviews
> 
> I don't care if it says gaming powersupply. Im interested what's underneath the logo's or name's and this thing is a high end product




None at all mate, I just found it amusing.
It was just a reaction towards Asus marketing of the product, as a "gaming" PSU is clearly not a thing, but they seem to want it to be a thing.

I hope it works out as we'll as you expect it to.



Valantar said:


> Twisted Nematic IIRC, it's a type of LCD panel (like IPS or VA). TN panels are the cheapest kind with the worst color reproduction and viewing angles, though good ones can have very fast response times.


They've actually gotten a fair bit better in the past couple of years, some are even true 8-bit panels now. But yes, viewing angles still suffer a bit.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 8, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> They've actually gotten a fair bit better in the past couple of years, some are even true 8-bit panels now. But yes, viewing angles still suffer a bit.


Better, sure, but the best TN panel in the world can barely match a middling IPS or VA panel for colors (especially once you start asking for accuracy and not just saturation/gamut), and viewing angles undermine that even when the colors are decent. There are definitely some that can produce a quite good user experience, but the average TN is still rather terrible. Still, paying $13 for one isn't bad!


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 13, 2020)

Bought it for my medium needs on my medium system I am building up.






https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Graphics-Card/GV-N165SOC-4GD#kf

Will be paired to a brand new in box Lenovo Thinkcentre M73.  lga1150 board, i5-4430 Haswell, 2x4 gigs gskill Ripjaws X ddr3, Will probably put a WD scorpio blue 500 gigs as backup and a 256gigs ssd as main drive.

EDIT : my neighbor just gave me a bnib Evo Hyper 212 cpu cooler


----------



## potato580+ (Feb 13, 2020)

after a week my pc finaly can be display again, i bought this vega 56, nice temp, fans also barely make a sound, a bit large card tho, need to install the holder for safetly used i guess hehe


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 13, 2020)

Launch edition of Yakuza Remastered Collection. Not really that fancy but cheaper than digital edition.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 13, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> HYPER M.2 X16 CARD V2｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
> 
> 
> ASUS offers different kinds of motherboard accessories including Thunderbolt™ expansion cards, M.2 add-on cards, and fan extension cards give DIY PC users better choices when it comes to building their perfect workstation or gaming rig.
> ...



I have 2 of those in my TR4 build and absolutely love them best purchase based on price. The nice thing is it will work and run RAID 0 with 2 to 4 drives.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 13, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I have 2 of those in my TR4 build and absolutely love them best purchase based on price. The nice thing is it will work and run RAID 0 with 2 to 4 drives.


I only have 1 1Tb drive still , it's doing me in waiting for payday lol.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 13, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I only have 1 1Tb drive still , it's doing me in waiting for payday lol.
> [/QUOTE+
> 
> Always nice to have something to look forward to and be able to feel no interest for PCI_E 4.0 speeds because you are already there.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 14, 2020)

I have a package coming from Japan.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 14, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I have a package coming from Japan.
> 
> View attachment 144793


How I hate smudgy screens. Whoever will solve this deserves a Noble.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 14, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> How I hate smudgy screens. Whoever will solve this deserves a Noble.


I made the mistake of using 70% rubbing alcohol on the touchscreen to disinfect it. Took the factory applied oleophobic coating off causing fingerprints, and dust to stick to the screen.









						How to Restore or Apply an Oleophobic Coating
					

Use this guide along with an oleophobic coating...




					www.ifixit.com


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 14, 2020)

Minolta xd7 film slr. Got one fairly cheap. Going to gift it to my sister with a lens and some film. We don't really do gifts but she might find a good use for it with her daughter growing up.
I already have the Japanese version, XD, in black. Just need to actually use it.


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 14, 2020)

Just got it second hand 40$ canadian. Guy bought it at end of 2019.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 14, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Just got it second hand 40$ canadian. Guy bought it at end of 2019.
> 
> View attachment 144809



What do you plan to use these with?


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 14, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> What do you plan to use these with?





E-Bear said:


> Bought it for my medium needs on my medium system I am building up.
> 
> View attachment 144709
> 
> ...


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 15, 2020)

Ordered a used MSI Z87 G45 Gaming to replace my dead ASrock Z87 Extreme6, should have it in a few days' time, will post pics when I get it. Didn't wanna retired my i7 4770K rig as it's still a useful CPU......


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 16, 2020)

Enermax NoiseTaker II  600 watts
EG701AX-VE(W)





ViewSonic VG2439M-LED
Yes I need to clean it.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 16, 2020)

Dang! I had originally ordered a Gigabyte GA-Z87P-D3, was informed that due to a possible crossborder delay (coming from China) it might be delayed substantially, or even canceled. I chose the option to cancel (though there's a disclaimer that item may not be canceled depending on whether seller has sent the parcel)., but as luck would have it, my the Gigabyte board has passed through customs and is already here in my country (it was fast!). Anyway, my MSI board should be here tomorrow to Wednesday at the very latest. Now, which should I keep? Or, keep both but one as a reserve board....


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 16, 2020)

Just scored that one brand new unoponed box for 60$ canadian.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 17, 2020)

Samsung 860 evo ssd 500gb for the bedroom laptop.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 17, 2020)

As promised, a pic of the MSI Z87 G45 Gaming, booted right up after installing my CPU. 






Never did run HWInfo64 on my ASrock, but noted a weird temp reading......is it reading the temps wrongly? In BIOS, the CPU temps is show to be around 38C-40C, but HWINFO64 has me thoroughly confused.....high 60's?! This during system idle, no running programs.....zip, nada!


----------



## Disparia (Feb 17, 2020)

Collection of stories by Raph Koster about his time developing MUDs, Ultima Online, Star Wars Galaxies, and other games. MUDs are a bit before my time, but still interesting. Definitely looking forward to the section on UO as I saw it launch.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey guys, I'd expanded on the circled/highlighted temps and saw that it was 'distance from tjmax', I just check for meaning of 'distance from TJMAX, and came up with:
'tj max is the maximum temperature the CPU is rated for'

So, I guess the greater the 'distance' the better, I think my CPU is rated at up to 90C max.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 18, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> Cutesy little thing
> View attachment 143407View attachment 143408
> 
> But good god is it hot in there....
> ...



Right, since my last post I have done the following:
-Replaced the TX650 power supply with an SF600 Platinum (the one that has individually sleeved  cables, and rated 80Plus Platinum, hence the name)
-Water Cooled the RTX 2070 Super using a Kraken G12 and a Corsair H55
-replaced the Wraith Spire and water cooled my CPU as well with another H55
-replaced some fans with Akasa 120mm slim fans, couldn't find any shorter screws for the fans, so had to cut some that I had with a dremel
-stuck a little 60mm from Fractal Design that I had laying around from my old FX build on to the motherboard's VRM and overclocked the CPU to 4GHz, seems to be holding very stable

The fans on the VRM and the radiator are connected directly to the GPU via PWM adapters, and are controlled by the card's built in fan curve, which makes it very silent, yet still quite effective, and temperatures never exceed 62C

This was by far the most exciting, yet frustrating (at times) build I've ever done, but I'm quite pleased with the result achieved 



Spoiler: Enter for pics























EDIT:
Temps


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 18, 2020)

World Record holder

I scored one of 50 sets in the world on eBay. Had no real need but overcome by geekgasm. 
Literally, hand binned Samsung B-die. Factory rated 4133Mhz 18-18-18-38


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 18, 2020)

Second time was the charm...






Ordered a cellular WWAN module for my EliteBook. I had originally ordered an identical module from a Dell laptop, but I got an error saying it had been disabled due to incompatibility.

After being mildly infuriated by HP's shittyness, I ordered an official HP module (which was $4 more). Thankfully, the seller of the Dell module was understanding and is offering a full refund when I return it.






Stuck it in the laptop, and it recognizes it! Now I just need to get it connected to my plan. I checked the IMEI on their site, and it says it'll work.






EDIT: Turns out the only plan from my provider that'll work is a scam-and-a-half. It's $50 a month for a whopping 6GB of data, and after that, it looked like $0.25 _per megabyte_.

What year is it again? That's $250 for one extra gigabyte of data. Needless to say I'll be looking at other providers.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 19, 2020)

So, for Christmas I went in on a coupla Klipsch floorstanders, an Onkyo receiver, and a Fluance turntable for my mom. She has been all about it since then, but started complaining that she couldn't listen when dad was sleeping. So I gave her my HD 600's, thinking I've still got my DT-990 Pro's... which I do still like a lot. I figured if I don't want for more with them, then I'll have gotten rid of something I didn't need for someone else to appreciate. She loves the 600's. I'm not asking for them back haha.

Well... the Bayers ARE nice. Never a more comfortable pair of headphones. They're very dynamic and wide, with really lively tonality. Really crisp highs and bouncy, if light bass. But I'll tell you, most of the distortion has to be in the 7-11khz range. They just sound very forward and 1-dimensional. Ya just kinda lose stuff up there in the artificial grain. It gives the _impression_ of more detail. But it's just because there's a lot of energy up top. Lots of sparkle. Like fake hi-fi. I actually like that about them sometimes - it's really exciting. But it can get fatiguing and makes them sound a bit dry. For $120 they're still a great buy, but they're love it or hate it. Meaning... some days I just don't want to put them on, other days I'm all about it.

So I thought about getting a new pair of HD 600's. I love those headphones. But then I looked on massdrop (the 'drop' or whatever) and saw the HD6xx for $200 and went for it. See what the difference really is. Build seems the same as the HD 600's I had before, though I almost like the finish on those better. The dark blue is boring and looks cheap. They can still make for some nice blurry pics though. 








Spoiler: aaaaand the ridiculous close-ups












Maybe I'll paint them at some point. Coming from the DT-990's it's like a re-awakening. I don't understand how these can be so much darker-sounding and still have so much clarity. The highs on these are smooth, even compared to how I remember my HD 600's sounding. It's almost like they're not actually much darker... like where there are fast HF transients like the clack on a ride, the snap of a snare, the subtle chirps and clicks of picks striking guitar strings... that stuff still pops out. The 'wind' of a singer's voice and all of those subtle overtones you get with different high-register sounds are strong. What these things do to vocals of all kinds is kind of magical. I dare say they're a little quicker and more responsive up there. The instrument separation is on another level. I hear reverb and synths completely different on these vs the DT-990's. The space.

They sound so much more welcoming... even than the HD 600's. These have weightier, punchier bass than I remember the 600's having. DEFINITELY more than DT-990's ever did. They just seem to compliment everything. Just a hair more natural than the 600's, but enough that I'm like "Wow I can no longer enjoy the HD 600's like I did before." It's a wholesome sound, for lack of a better word. Not dazzling, but does everything right. For $200 these things are sick as hell.

They pair great with a Schiit Vali 2. Thinkin about passing that on next and snagging a Valhalla 2. I don't know if I'll ever replace my Modi 2 Uber, though. When they first came out, they weren't that impressive, but the later switch to a 4490 chip made them more like a Bifrost D/S... maybe even better. I've got one of the first 4490 ones. Not the most transparent dacs, but nice sounding. Like to try some Modibit with the HD6xx's and Valhalla 2, but it feels like too minor of an upgrade to be worth the cash.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Spoiler: aaaaand the rediculous close-ups


You were so close to the correct spelling (r*i*diculous.)

Nice headphones, and no one has perfect spelling.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 19, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You were so close to the correct spelling (r*i*diculous.)


I probably would've caught that if I actually looked dammit. Spellcheck has me overlooking squigglies just due to the sheer number of things it highlights that I don't want/need to correct... and I am too lazy to add them.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 19, 2020)

@robot zombie How's the headband on the 6xx? I saw people complaining about the clamping on drop.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 19, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> @robot zombie How's the headband on the 6xx? I saw people complaining about the clamping on drop.


They're snug. Not uncomfortably clampy. You know they're there. I went right to wearing them for about 4 hours and it hadn't gotten to me yet. When I took them off I realized they were a little tighter than I'm used to.

But then, my 600's were a little tight when I got them, too. After a while they seemed to stretch out a bit and slip on and off of my head pretty easily.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 20, 2020)

My package arrived.













						How to Restore or Apply an Oleophobic Coating
					

Use this guide along with an oleophobic coating...




					www.ifixit.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 20, 2020)

Another Nitro+ for me


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 20, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Another Nitro+ for me
> View attachment 145436View attachment 145437


That's one heck of a nice looking card you've got.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 21, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> That's one heck of a nice looking card you've got.


Indeed it's pretty sharp looking for sure!


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 21, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> My package arrived.
> 
> View attachment 145433
> 
> ...


Since first image you posted it looks like a vibrator to me


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 21, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Since first image you posted it looks like a vibrator to me


And I still don't know what it is....


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 21, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> And I still don't know what it is....


It's for a smartphone/tablet touchscreen. There's a link at the bottom of my prior post that goes to ifixit guide.

Here's my post the day I placed the order.








						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

TN ?  Just got this one at thrift store for 5$ canadian. Linksys EA6900 without power supply but I got some spare here.  One of my local thrift stores seems to sell their old networking equipment when they upgrade, so I got a similar router for like $4 USD a few months ago. Not sure what model...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 22, 2020)

Just got it at thrift store for 5$ Canadian.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 24, 2020)

Ran into Anchorage for another 16 GB kit of DDR4-3200 MHz PNY RAM as I already have installed.

It turns out I picked up a 2666 MHz DDR4 kit instead when it should of been the exact same 3200 MHz I already had at a little over half the cost I originally paid for the 3200 MHz kit ($297 vs $77.97.)

The 2666 MHz kit with the 3200 MHz kit will overclock to 3400 MHz but the IC's are Hynix with Samsung. Turns out AMD's IMC is a bit more flexible with mismatched memory than I've given them credit for.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 25, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Ran into Anchorage for another 16 GB kit of DDR4-3200 MHz PNY RAM as I already have installed.
> 
> It turns out I picked up a 2666 MHz DDR4 kit instead when it should of the exact same 3200 MHz I already had at a little over half the cost I originally paid for the 3200 MHz kit ($297 vs $77.97.)
> 
> The 2666 MHz kit with the 3200 MHz kit will overclock to 3400 MHz but the IC's are Hynix with Samsung. Turns out AMD's IMC is a bit more flexible with mismatched memory than I've given them credit for.


$297 for a 3200mhz kit?! Those must have been the bad days... I thought I had it bad with my g.skill 3600/CL17 for $240. Playing $300 for THOSE would have killed me! Dark, dark times holy crap.

That is interesting though, running Hynix and Samsung together... I guess as long as you can sync the clocks/timings, it's all good?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 25, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I guess as long as you can sync the clocks/timings, it's all good?


Looks like 3333 MHz is as good as it might get. Copy bandwidth in AIDA64 went up, and latency.









The two memory kits:


----------



## E-Bear (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## heky (Feb 25, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Looks like 3333 MHz is as good as it might get. Copy bandwidth in AIDA64 went up, and latency.
> 
> View attachment 145858
> 
> ...


Hy, i think you are running your dimms in the wrong slots. You should run 2 of the same ram in slot 1 and 3 and the other 2 same sticks in slot 2 and 4. Also try and set all of the timings manually not just the primary...


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 25, 2020)

heky said:


> Hy, i think you are running your dimms in the wrong slots. You should run 2 of the same ram in slot 1 and 3 and the other 2 same sticks in slot 2 and 4. Also try and set all of the timings manually not just the primary...


This, you clearly have them paired up in 1/2 and 3/4instead of 1/3 2/4.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 25, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> This, you clearly have them paired up in 1/2 and 3/4instead of 1/3 2/4.







Here's the new kit with the existing DDR4 3200 kit.


----------



## heky (Feb 26, 2020)

So what you are saying is that your old kit is installed in slots 2 and 4, while the new kit is in slots 1 and 3 (from left to right)? Its just that AIDA64 shows something else...but it could just be an AIDA64 error...


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 26, 2020)

heky said:


> So what you are saying is that your old kit is installed in slots 2 and 4, while the new kit is in slots 1 and 3 (from left to right)?


Yes


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 28, 2020)

Boss at work gave me this Sh!T, basically full pc but these kit caught my eyes. So taken out of case and give some TLC. Pc been stood at storage dry room for around 5 years.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 28, 2020)

HUSKIE said:


> Boss at work gave me this Sh!T, basically full pc but these kit caught my eyes. So taken out of case and give some TLC. Pc been stood at storage dry room for around 5 years.


X58 chipset?


----------



## agent_x007 (Feb 28, 2020)

That's a Rampage III Extreme.


----------



## HUSKIE (Feb 28, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> X58 chipset?



Yeah with i7 950 cpu and 12gb 2000mhz ram


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 1, 2020)

......anyone  else just randomly buy mice for no particular reason?


----------



## theonek (Mar 1, 2020)

ensabrenoir said:


> ......anyone  else just randomly buy mice for no particular reason?
> 
> View attachment 146309



got myself a G903 months ago for the same no reason


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2020)

A new mouse and keyboard wouldn't be a bad idea right now....


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 1, 2020)

phill said:


> A new mouse and keyboard wouldn't be a bad idea right now....


The question though is, do you have a need for a new KBM or is it to satisfy the new hardware itch some people get? I'll admit to being guilty of such.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 1, 2020)

ensabrenoir said:


> ......anyone  else just randomly buy mice for no particular reason?
> 
> View attachment 146309


For me it's hard drives, bought 3 Sabrent 1Tb nvme a 1Tb nvme samy Evo and an 8Tb barracuda, gotta stop myself.


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2020)

My Corsair keyboard I believe has just decided to start not working correctly, so I think it might actually be a needed upgraded rather than a want..  Strange thing really considering most of the upgrades I do are wanted rather than needed....  Seems to be why I've not gone and bought some bigger storage drives yet


----------



## Valantar (Mar 1, 2020)

I used to have a moderate input device purchase addiction about a decade back (particularly Logitech devices) but thankfully it's subsided in later years. I still spend time planning what to upgrade to when the stuff I'm currently using breaks, but I no longer buy everything that catches my fancy just to try. Heck, I've even used the G602 for something like six years (got the first one replaced despite being just out of warranty back in 2018 when the wheel click failed - Logitech support is always awesome).


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 1, 2020)

Valantar said:


> I used to have a moderate input device purchase addiction about a decade back (particularly Logitech devices) but thankfully it's subsided in later years. I still spend time planning what to upgrade to when the stuff I'm currently using breaks, but I no longer buy everything that catches my fancy just to try. Heck, I've even used the G602 for something like six years (got the first one replaced despite being just out of warranty back in 2018 when the wheel click failed - Logitech support is always awesome).



Logitech's latest peripherals  are really top notch.  ....My next keyboard will be the Asus Rog Claymore(still can't quite figure out why).... if I can find one for a relatively sane price..... If not then definitely a Das.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 1, 2020)

ensabrenoir said:


> Logitech's latest peripherals are really top notch


I don't see myself switching keyboards away from the Logitech G G413 Silver anytime soon.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 2, 2020)

ensabrenoir said:


> Logitech's latest peripherals  are really top notch.  ....My next keyboard will be the Asus Rog Claymore(still can't quite figure out why).... if I can find one for a relatively sane price..... If not then definitely a Das.


Keyboards were actually part of what started moving me away from them. The G710 is possibly the best looking and best feeling full size keyboard I've used, but it's too big for me - not only is the design rather chunky, but full size keyboards give me carpal tunnel, sadly. TKL it is for me, and Logitech's offerings there have typically been lacklustre. I also don't like their weird Romer-G switches (too mushy); Browns or other crisp tactile switches it is for me (use mech keys at work, though my daily use home keyboard is actually a Lenovo ThinkPad USB keyboard with scissor switches - essentially a wired version of the T440 laptop keyboard - it's really good). But their mice are fantastic, I can't see myself ever really going somewhere else. Think I've owned more than 20 Logitech mice over the years. My favourite was probably the old MX700 (cordless MX500), though when I dug it out a few months back the shape was amazing, but the range, lag and battery life (terrible even with fresh rechargeables) made using it a no-go. It was also very, very heavy even compared to the G602 with two batteries. Still, if Logitech followed up on their MX518 refresh with a wireless version, I would be all over it. Still considering getting an MX518 just for the ergonomics. And now I just discovered that they are on sale.... damn, shouldn't have looked.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 3, 2020)

You could not believe for how much i get this expensive waterblock for my Strix 2080 Ti… Brand new… i cant be so happy.

A guy that have bought 2 of them and never used because he said his case doesnt allow him to Mount them.

A deal that can happen rarely. 

Just for 50 swiss francs ( same as dollars 50$)


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 3, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Keyboards were actually part of what started moving me away from them. The G710 is possibly the best looking and best feeling full size keyboard I've used, but it's too big for me - not only is the design rather chunky, but full size keyboards give me carpal tunnel, sadly. TKL it is for me, and Logitech's offerings there have typically been lacklustre. I also don't like their weird Romer-G switches (too mushy); Browns or other crisp tactile switches it is for me (use mech keys at work, though my daily use home keyboard is actually a Lenovo ThinkPad USB keyboard with scissor switches - essentially a wired version of the T440 laptop keyboard - it's really good). But their mice are fantastic, I can't see myself ever really going somewhere else. Think I've owned more than 20 Logitech mice over the years. My favourite was probably the old MX700 (cordless MX500), though when I dug it out a few months back the shape was amazing, but the range, lag and battery life (terrible even with fresh rechargeables) made using it a no-go. It was also very, very heavy even compared to the G602 with two batteries. Still, if Logitech followed up on their MX518 refresh with a wireless version, I would be all over it. Still considering getting an MX518 just for the ergonomics. And now I just discovered that they are on sale.... damn, shouldn't have looked.



As much as I would love to get a new KB (wrist rest broken) I cannot seem to justify replacing my G510. For me Logitech is dropping the ball by not releasing an update for the G19 and G510.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 3, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> As much as I would love to get a new KB (wrist rest broken) I cannot seem to justify replacing my G510. For me Logitech is dropping the ball by not releasing an update for the G19 and G510.


Those keyboards were pretty cool, but sadly the prospect of maintaining software support for the displays to stay compatible (and actually useful) in games is probably why they haven't had any follow-ups - the cost/benefit will never add up for something like that unless you manage to make game developers support it themselves or create an open API and are able to build a developer community. There's still utility in general usage like media playback controls etc. of course. I had a G15 way back when (which I guess the G510 was a successor to) but ultimately the display had very little utility to me - over time I realized that I barely used the display at all, and macro keys have long since lost any utility to me. Though of course people have very different usage patterns, and I absolutely understand the frustration for someone who actually makes use of those features. I've long since moved on to thinking simpler and smaller is better for keyboards, but that's a very personal decision.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 3, 2020)

Stoked, new pc , it's a keeper.









						ASUS United Kingdom
					

ASUS is a worldwide top-three consumer notebook vendor and maker of the world’s best-selling, most award-winning, motherboards. Driven by innovation and committed to quality, ASUS won 4,256 awards in 2013 and is widely credited with revolutionizing the PC industry with its Eee PC™. Company...




					www.asus.com


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 4, 2020)

20$ canadian


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 4, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> 20$ canadian
> View attachment 147164View attachment 147165View attachment 147166



Wow can't say I've ever seen 4 12v rails.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 4, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Wow can't say I've ever seen 4 12v rails.



You make me realise it that it's 4 rails. I did not even see it at first. 

Just got it from E-Bay. Vintage bnib Sparkomatic 6x9 speakers that I will put in boxes and use on my home theatre amplifier so my 80's music sound like that era.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 5, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> 20$ canadian
> View attachment 147164View attachment 147165View attachment 147166



Just struck a deal with a guy in my town.  My psu plus 10$ in exchange of a GTX 1060 3gigs GDDR5.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 6, 2020)

.......yeah I gotta a tech addiction.....it was so cheap  though........


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 6, 2020)

A couple of LGA775 processors.
There's a few more that haven't arrived yet, about fifty in total.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 6, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> A couple of LGA775 processors.
> There's a few more that haven't arrived yet, about fifty in total.
> 
> View attachment 147375


Why so many... Whats the point ?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 6, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Why so many... Whats the point ?



I'm re-tiling my bathroom.
No seriously, I have no idea. I was gonna buy a few 775 processors (Q6600, E6600 etc) that I wanted in my collection, but found it doesn't cost much more to get whole piles of them that include the ones I was looking for.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 6, 2020)

Just ordered one of these will be coming today 






						XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 Solid State Drive R/W 3500/3000MB/s SSD (ASX8200PNP-2TT-C) : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

XPG SX8200 Pro 2TB 3D NAND NVMe Gen3x4 PCIe M.2 2280 Solid State Drive R/W 3500/3000MB/s SSD (ASX8200PNP-2TT-C) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




I can't wait to put this in my expansion card with another one and have a nice 4TB array of NVME goodness.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 6, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I'm re-tiling my bathroom.
> No seriously, I have no idea. I was gonna buy a few 775 processors (Q6600, E6600 etc) that I wanted in my collection, but found it doesn't cost much more to get whole piles of them that include the ones I was looking for.


It could look pretty cool to cast the spares into clear epoxy resin in a keyboard wrist rest shape


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 7, 2020)

Valantar said:


> It could look pretty cool to cast the spares into clear epoxy resin in a keyboard wrist rest shape



Not a bad idea. There's plenty of low-end Pentiums here that could make a good art project.
Computer recyclers actually throw these old 775 processors away or sell them in bulk to people who do gold recovery, so it's not like anyone cares about them.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 7, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Not a bad idea. There's plenty of low-end Pentiums here that could make a good art project.
> Computer recyclers actually throw these old 775 processors away or sell them in bulk to people who do gold recovery, so it's not like anyone cares about them.


Not that strange given that they don't have the performance to be even remotely useful these days. A C2Q or even a fast C2D is another matter.


----------



## robot zombie (Mar 7, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> A couple of LGA775 processors.
> There's a few more that haven't arrived yet, about fifty in total.
> 
> View attachment 147375


I'm irrationally enthralled by your pile of obsolete CPU's.

I go through phases of collecting them. I just pull them from salvage mostly. I never had a haul like that.

They can make for cool keychains - you can get the chains and rings at hardware stores. I always taped em to a box and drilled through with regular wood bits... easier if you start small and go up. Kinda heavy with the IHS, and I'm pretty sure they're soldered, but it's doable. I hang my keys on my pants like a douche, though. Couldn't have a whole CPU IHS and all in my pocket.

The exposed die looks way cooler - it's too bad there's solder to wrangle with. I had one of those older Athlons with the exposed die... loved seeing all of those colors and it gave me a lot of opportunities to explain a little about CPU's to people who saw it and wondered what it was. I just snapped the pins off/sanded the nubs, drilled a hole, ran a keyring through, and put maybe 10 thin layers of spray lacquer on it. Sadly, I lost that, along with all of my keys (including work keys) on a hiking trip.  I like @Valantar's epoxy idea. Sounds kinda bulky, but totally worth it. You could do little desk decorations/paperweights and suspend them a random angles - mix in a bunch of smaller smd's to accent. You could sell them on Etsy and eventually make back the cost of the epoxy... probably even net enough profit to get a modern entry-level CPU.

Shit, if we're talking epoxy casts... maybe a tabletop or a monitor stand? Even the legs could be CPU's lol.

Got ceiling fans with pull chains? There ya go.

Personally with those 775 chips I'd try to cover a side panel of a retro xeon rig with em. Maybe even the whole case! It's like bedazzling, but more manly and _technical_ 

Ooooo... you could stack them and glue them to make little shelves or display platforms! That might be neat. Or brace them together to make reversible coasters! Same deal... epoxy mold.

If you really wanna get fancy, get enough together to comprise both the trim and backing of a frame that holds a big, full wafer. For the background you could show the contacts, while the trim shows the IHS's. Or vice-versa. That would be sick as hell. If you don't do this, I will.

Gold extraction seems cool, but it's a lot of futzing with hazardous chemicals only to be operating at cost or worse. You're not making money, even if they're free, I'd think. It's such a small amount of plating. Might be cool if you're just collecting the gold as a sentimentality. Personally I'd rather have the CPU's intact. Though somewhere in this place I have a mason jar that's literally full of those snapped pins.

The ones I'd want are the ceramic ones... those come in different shapes and sizes. So you can make all sorts of things from them. Always wanted to do a 2-3' wall mosaic with a pile of dead ones (I'd never waste working components from that time - those belong in working machines, while that's still possible.)

BTW... do you have pillars or center support beams in your home? Just sayin... would be cool 

Doormat? Toothbrush/pen holder? Speaker stands for your desk?

I can keep going for a while, heh.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 7, 2020)

_

_
Just waiting for my metalfish s3 to arrive from china! there are delays. 
building first proper sff! 
itx so expensive here, got this baby for $90.


----------



## E-Bear (Mar 7, 2020)

Gigabyte gtx1060 oc itx 3gigs gddr5 in exchange of a psu.


----------



## r.h.p (Mar 8, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> You could not believe for how much i get this expensive waterblock for my Strix 2080 Ti… Brand new… i cant be so happy.
> 
> A guy that have bought 2 of them and never used because he said his case doesnt allow him to Mount them.
> 
> ...





Animalpak said:


> You could not believe for how much i get this expensive waterblock for my Strix 2080 Ti… Brand new… i cant be so happy.
> 
> A guy that have bought 2 of them and never used because he said his case doesnt allow him to Mount them.
> 
> ...



Nice to see it when u set up dude . I am thinking about one for my spare reference Vega 64  ( hair drier blower  )


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 10, 2020)

Got my first set of headphones with ANC..






..some TaoTronics SoundSurge 60s. They were $55 and had a coupon for $10 off that.






They came with a nice carrying case.






They sound pretty good. Not as good as my PX21s, but still great. They're surprisingly comfortable, though the "leathery" ear cups do get a bit hot.

The ANC will take some getting used to. I'm assuming the pressure I feel in my ears when using it is normal.

To anyone else with noise cancelling headphones, how long did it take for you to get used to them?


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 10, 2020)

For gaming purpose and high FPS,  high frequency are more important than latency when comes to RAM Modules.

So there is 16GB 4400 Mhz CL19 

I may change them in future but we will see how they really perform in my hands.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2020)

Just bought this 




It'll be going into my PC shortly


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 11, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Just bought this
> View attachment 147792
> 
> It'll be going into my PC shortly


I thought you were going to ride it out on the 2700 until the Ryzen 4x00 series, and something about higher prices you pay in your country?


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I thought you were going to ride it out on the 2700 until the Ryzen 4x00 series, and something about higher prices you pay in your country?



Yeah I was but managed to get this CPU for $300NZD (retail here is $644.00NZD) off of the retail price it is used but only for a couple of months so I had to pull the trigger and get it


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 11, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Yeah I was but managed to get this CPU for $300NZD (retail here is $644.00NZD) off of the retail price it is used but only for a couple of months so I had to pull the trigger and get it


That's less than I got my 2600X for in February 2019 ($203USD). Nice find.

Curious to know what temps you're getting with the R1 and this.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 11, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Got my first set of headphones with ANC..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope no odd pressure on my ears. Generally only use them when I travel though, but wore them for over 12h last month when I flew from Tokyo to Munich. I have the Sony WH-1000XM2's which aren't super comfortable either.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 11, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Got my first set of headphones with ANC..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TheLostSwede said:


> Nope no odd pressure on my ears. Generally only use them when I travel though, but wore them for over 12h last month when I flew from Tokyo to Munich. I have the Sony WH-1000XM2's which aren't super comfortable either.


That ear pressure sensation is both down to the headphones and the user; some people are more sensitive to it than others, and some headphones cause it more than others (especially cheaper ones). AFAIK it comes down to the tuning of the ANC and how closely it matches the noise it's trying to cancel. I've never heard of it going away, but you might get used to it somewhat over time.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Curious to know what temps you're getting with the R1 and this.



50c in aida pushing cpu/fpu and ram with about 900rpm on the R1's fans


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 11, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> 50c in aida pushing cpu/fpu and ram with about 900rpm on the R1's fans


I see you changed your system specs. Is there a noticeable difference from the 2700X? Can you feel a difference just from interacting with Windows 10 in general usage? I did coming from a 2600X to the 3600.


----------



## theonek (Mar 11, 2020)

general win10 usage will be the same, the difference will be in other jobs, like games or work, also it can boot faster, but this depends on whole pc configuration and mobo bios of course....


----------



## kurosagi01 (Mar 12, 2020)

Not mine but my older brother bought powercolor red devil 5700XT to replace my old RX580 and also a AOC 32" 1440p 144hz monitor.
Photo I took with it next to my Sapphire nitro + box.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 12, 2020)

Just got my Noctua 12S Chromax in the mail.  Installed it and now there is a fat black spot behind my PCs window, lol, like a black hole.  Sure is quiet and it oozes quality throughout though.


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 12, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> Just got my Noctua 12S Chromax in the mail.  Installed it and now there is a fat black spot behind my PCs window, lol, like a black hole.  Sure is quiet and it oozes quality throughout though.View attachment 147937View attachment 147938


The silicone dampers on the fan corners could of used a bit of cleaning. Is that from the cardboard? Irregardless the heatsink looks much better in black, and the fan as well.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah, the cardboard box it comes in was dusty as well.  Easily cleaned up.  Yeah, I would never have bought a Noctua heatsink with those standard brown fans, yuk.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 12, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> Yeah, the cardboard box it comes in was dusty as well.  Easily cleaned up.  Yeah, I would never have bought a Noctua heatsink with those standard brown fans, yuk.


Blasphemy!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 12, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I see you changed your system specs. Is there a noticeable difference from the 2700X? Can you feel a difference just from interacting with Windows 10 in general usage? I did coming from a 2600X to the 3600.


I wish I had had the 2700X but nope just the shitty 2700 and yeah it's a big difference way more responsive too


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 14, 2020)

Just picked up a new monitor for the shop today.  Lenovo 32" 2K for $150 after sale price and using my rewards.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 15, 2020)

Another day, another tech purchase... Sony a6100 mirrorless for my wife.  She takes awesome photos.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 17, 2020)

Finally invested in high refresh rate monitor.
Going from 60hz ips to 165hz tn made a world of difference in csgo and warzone!


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 17, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Finally invested in high refresh rate monitor.
> Going from 60hz ips to 165hz tn made a world of difference in csgo and warzone!


Heck yeah man!  I went from 60 to 144hz and its super smooth.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 17, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Going from 60hz ips to 165hz tn made a world of difference


nothing quite like that first time firing up a 120+ Hz monitor 
i finally broke down & bought a couple Dell Gaming S2716DGR's , after running the same dell WFP2007 ultrasharp for a decade & a half. the damn thing wouldnt die, so i retired it.


----------



## Lorec (Mar 18, 2020)

I just got this for like $90.
I dont even know if old X370 is worth that much but hell. It will perform in my SFF so much better than that Biostar X470gtn I got before!
My Metalfish S3 case somehow reached Japan, and will be delivered tomorrow!

Whatever You have about pc parts @phill... 
I might have gotten some of it


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

Lorec said:


> I just got this for like $90.
> I dont even know if old X370 is worth that much but hell. It will perform in my SFF so much better than that Biostar X470gtn I got before!
> My Metalfish S3 case somehow reached Japan, and will be delivered tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Good to see my good man!!   @Lorec I really need some time to get my loft sorted out..  I will of course, put up a few pics if I can ever get around to it!!


----------



## Lorec (Mar 18, 2020)

phill said:


> Good to see my good man!!   @Lorec I really need some time to get my loft sorted out.. I will of course, put up a few pics if I can ever get around to it!!


omg THE loft is a scary place full of hardware waiting for a build!  
So surprised Your wife allows You to occupy so much space


----------



## DR4G00N (Mar 18, 2020)

Got this yesterday, no CPU yet so not sure if it works. Had a number of pins crushed but I managed to get them mostly straight and there are some dings and scrapes.
Nothing shorted out at the very least, does the typical on/off power cycling without a cpu.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

Lorec said:


> omg THE loft is a scary place full of hardware waiting for a build!
> So surprised Your wife allows You to occupy so much space


I had most of this kit before she met me, so she knows if she ever makes me choose.....   
I boarded the loft out, insulated it better and put up shelves, it was very much worth doing


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 21, 2020)

I purchased this bundle on a hardware site used for a small Windows XP 32bit Project I am thinking building into a Fractal Design Core 500 that's better size then a SFF OEM so I can fit a more silent graphics card to the system then a small LP ITX card.

The specs:
CPU: Intel Core i3-4130 (Listed by the seller)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L9i
Board: Asus P9D-I Server & Workstation ITX
RAM: Apacer 2x2GB ECC PC3-8500 CL7 (Board works with ECC and was included in the price).



I only paid £29.50 / 34.37 USD for it shipped.

I am planing to use maybe some other ram not sure seller said he had problems with non-ECC ram even that should be supported by the i3-4130 even on a C222 chipset.

Things for the project I got:
Audio: Asus ThunderFX USB (Bundled exclusively with Asus ROG Maximus V Formula/ThunderFX with Windows XP Driver)
Case: Fractal Design Core 500 (Purchased a couple of years ago if not more)
SSD: KingFast F6Pro 240GB (Not something to brag about but it was free)

Things for the project I am looking for:
GPU: Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 Ti (The non external power version because I want low power consumption and a good card that's supported in Windows XP driver version 368.81)
PSU: SeaSonic SSP-300SFG 300W SFF 80PLUS Gold (Should be enough for the built)


----------



## theonek (Mar 22, 2020)

My 1st build... juust kidding  It was about time to finish a project of mine, gathering all scattered parts around into a working pc...


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 22, 2020)

I bought these Skull Candy Bluetooth headphones at Heathrow duty-free a while back and, along with my Corsair USB headphones, they are possibly the most socially friendly tech products I've ever bought.
My main PC is in the living room which is also where the TV is and my wife works from home in the spare bedroom nearby, so that I can game or watch TV whilst disturbing nobody.
Marital bliss ensured.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 24, 2020)

Fun project while being stuck at home due to Covid-19... Also kinda bittersweet as its likely the last intel quad I will work with as its being relegated to a youtube/email pc.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 25, 2020)

RTX 2060, some new flash cards- 32gb and 64gb and some red rubbers for my Nocuta Chromax.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 26, 2020)

free case


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 27, 2020)

I got this MSI GTX 750 Ti Gaming home yesterday so now all that's left is the psu for the built.


----------



## ASOT (Mar 28, 2020)

Replace the GTX 1660Ti with this. Now is AMD only.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 28, 2020)

Nice upgrade @ASOT by why oh why a the ref model?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 28, 2020)

Picked up a new mouse for $40. The white bits on the G502 "SE" version makes it look really cheap though...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 28, 2020)

a bit of a silly idea ... doesn't go in "my pc atm" nor in "ghetto modding"

oh well i am not sure i did post that NZXT Cryo E40 on the thread

sturdy metal grid 2x 80mm fans (way better than one single big fan, since you can direct the airflow where it it needed and usually laptops have 2 vents that would need that)


so i found that one back on the "forgotten realm of the dark age of hardware buying without real need for it" shelf... don't blame me, it was cheap  (~15$)

well i found an use to it ... got a good tablet? an event on a mobile game need intensive farming? don't want to use LDPlayer on the PC because you need the PC for something else? your sofa is too hot...

fret not! the solution is the "please don't kill me i am out of idea" battlestation!

lucky the Mediapad M5 8.4" is just the right size for the rubber pad to hold her in place, the angle crafted carefully using the edge of the sofa doesn't let the pillow hinder the air intake, the aluminum back of the tablet is ideal and the addition of my Aukey 20'000 mAh and a short USB C cable  make it perfect and transportable if ever needed


end words ... "always follow your compulsive buyer syndrome, anything can be useful one day ... yes ... even 250 TP rolls"


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 28, 2020)

Forgot to make a post on the new addition to my CPU + Motherboard collection:




Bought the little 8600K for only £134 in a bid I won on eBay and the z390i phantom for £178 off eBuyer (ouch!)
Sadly, the z390i phantom I had scored off eBay for £115 was badly broken with a damaged CPU socket, damaged board traces and only ended up reading one RAM module, fortunately I obtained a refund (still processing) and managed to sort it out with the seller that covered postal fees (phew!)


----------



## ASOT (Mar 28, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice upgrade @ASOT by why oh why a the ref model?



Cheap and cheap and cheap again,about 1200 lei-247 Euro,with warranty,used about 2 months.

For EU-Romania is great deal/price.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 29, 2020)

ASOT said:


> Cheap and cheap and cheap again,about 1200 lei-247 Euro,with warranty,used about 2 months.
> 
> For EU-Romania is great deal/price.



Okay reviews show just it's horrible loud underload even the 50year anniversary edition even worse.

But it's a nice card the ref from AMD doesn't have a bad PCB actually but was it me I would had go with a custom cooler design or swapped the cooler like on my GTX 1080 Ti FE it became a Hybrid and I couldn't be happier with temps and it's still a blower style card


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 29, 2020)

A little birthday upgrade  first it was just storage and a video card... Then i realized i couldnt power my new card as i needed two 8 PIN PCIE power adapters. Oh well now ill be good for a while, full specs in my profile.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice haul.. you have 2 gpus that you need a 850w psu? A 650w with the right connectors could have saved you some cash from the overbuy.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks! Yeah prob could have gone with a 650W however i like to future-proof along with the platinum rating and modular cables... and Newegg had a good deal


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 29, 2020)

Yesterdays purchase a 32GB 7th gen iPad. Quite a difference compared to the iPad 2 I still have, stopped using it a long time ago.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 29, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Yesterdays purchase a 32GB 7th gen iPad. Quite a difference compared to the iPad 2 I still have, stopped using it a long time ago.
> 
> View attachment 149678


i wanted to find the "puke" button in the like options (yeah i am a notorious Apple "hater" i do not hate their product ... but their company) ... i couldn't settle for angry or sad so i settle for a "like" in the aspect of me liking you buying new stuff...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## biffzinker (Mar 29, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> (yeah i am a notorious Apple "hater" i do not hate their product ... but their company)


Out of all the tablet options to choose from the iPad still stands out. Would of preferred Android but Google seems to have given up getting Android tablet friendly/usable.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 29, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Out of all the tablet options to choose from the iPad still stands out. Would of preferred Android but Google seems to have given up getting Android tablet friendly/usable.


well ... given that the only real concurrent for my Huawei Mediapad M5 8.4" is an iPad mini ... i can understand although lucky me there was an alternative and if i wanted a bigger size, they have it in 10.1"

my parents have each an iPad mini, they would gladly swap, if they didn't have all their apps and account linked to Apple closed ecosystem (some app are cross platform but that's a minority for them )
-aluminum unibody? check
-stereo speaker tuned by Harman Kardon and driven by a dedicated AK4376  DAC? check
-2.5K screen with no marketing Gimmick in 16/9 ratio? check
-decent spec enough to run anything modern on it? check (although still on Android 9.0 at the moment but still, update mania is not the only way, as long a sit work: don't try to fix it ... and the OS is perfectly -fine on tablet, but that's thanks to Huawei, not Google, although some apps could need rework, but that's developers fault not Google or Huawei )
-fast charging and more than decent autonomy? check
-pricing? a little less than 300chf, check (for a 32gb with expansion possibility rated up to 1 uSD 128gb max .... using a uSD 256gb since i got her without issues    )

also i noticed there is the M6 out, sporting a Kirin 980 instead of the 960 (which is what i have in my View 20, which is under Android 10.0 atm, and it's still a monster of a SOC ) the 960 have some limitation and was one of the only cons reviewer could find in the M5 (although minor, and the other were: "mediocre camera performances", well it's a tablet ... not caring at all, for me at last and "no headphone jack" but still packed an USB C adapter.) pricing at the moment is a little under 400chf ... might be my next option, but i am fine for now








						Huawei MediaPad M5 8.4 review
					

A very good Android alternative to the iPad Mini




					www.techradar.com
				




one review mentioned "no waterproofing" as a cons ... but Waterproofing is a plague ... for one that work as a pool lifeguard ... all these idiot taking selfies ( it's fine when you are alone but not in a freaking pool surrounded by strangers that do not want to be on their selfies) giving the phone to the kids so they can browse FB or play games in the pool (oohhhh, come on... seriously?) et caetera... 

  i am not dissing your purchase ofc


----------



## theonek (Mar 29, 2020)

lucasweir said:


> Thanks! Yeah prob could have gone with a 650W however i like to future-proof along with the platinum rating and modular cables... and Newegg had a good deal


HX is a very good choice for high class psu, I have same class on all my pc's, you are not went wrong with it!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 29, 2020)

theonek said:


> HX is a very good choice for high class psu, I have same class on all my pc's, you are not went wrong with it!



Thanks ive always used Corsair with zero issues.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 29, 2020)

lucasweir said:


> Thanks ive always used Corsair with zero issues.


for me it would depend who's the OEM, because the only PSU i had from Corsair was also the only one with some issues (minor) and the OEM behind was Great Wall (i should have known ... with a name like that ... ), if it's Seasonic or Superflower or FSP or even CWT, most HX have CWT as OEM (fine with the DSAIII and DSG series) and a few have Seasonic (S12/S12II and G series ) the HX 850w  some are CWT DSG series

now that i look back ... the one i had was a CX 550 ... if i took the 600 or 650 instead the OEM would have been CWT with the DSAIII series

now i either take from the brand i mentioned above or check if the OEM behind is one of them...

my Seasonic M12II Evo 750w bronze is perfect for now (and served in 3 consecutives build)


----------



## ASOT (Mar 30, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Okay reviews show just it's horrible loud underload even the 50year anniversary edition even worse.
> 
> But it's a nice card the ref from AMD doesn't have a bad PCB actually but was it me I would had go with a custom cooler design or swapped the cooler like on my GTX 1080 Ti FE it became a Hybrid and I couldn't be happier with temps and it's still a blower style card



Yes i knew this,i had gpus blower..i dont mind about noise,pc is downfloor and is not like a jet actually.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 31, 2020)

I already have five of these things, yet I still feel the need to buy two more because they're only a couple of bucks each 
This Ebay seller I go through has been great, they test the processors and always send a matched pair with the latest stepping.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 31, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I already have five of these things, yet I still feel the need to buy two more because they're only a couple of bucks each
> This Ebay seller I go through has been great, they test the processors and always send a matched pair with the latest stepping.
> 
> View attachment 149830
> ...



Reminds me of my LanParty setup with my core 2 duo 

PS - can i buy a few of the Core 2 Duos off of you?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 31, 2020)

lucasweir said:


> Reminds me of my LanParty setup with my core 2 duo
> 
> PS - can i buy a few of the Core 2 Duos off of you?



I'm on the other side of the Pacific and have basically never sold anything, but I'd imagine the local deals over there are better anyway. I've found that lately people have been practically giving away their LGA775 gear.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 4, 2020)

pulled the trigger on an affordable Freesync 144hz screen


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 5, 2020)

It's an Acer ed273 abidpx 27" 144hz 1080p freesync screen, bought refurb  259.99 CAD plus tax


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 7, 2020)

As I am working from home I needed a second monitor and I got this one:

AOC 27G2U5/BK 27" Widescreen IPS LED for £165.38 on Amazon

Also my Logitech G910 Orion Spectrum keyboard died I got this:

HyperX HX-KB2RD2-UK Alloy Elite RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Cherry MX Red for £99.99 on Amazon


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 7, 2020)

Electrician in the field


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 7, 2020)

Monitor set up and in use


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 9, 2020)

I guess a NES game is a tech related purchase


----------



## HammerON (Apr 10, 2020)

I have been wanting to build a AMD cruncher since I sold my i9 7980XE cruncher last year.  The wife has been pretty adamant about me not spending money on another computer.  Luckily my 50 birthday is this month and she agreed to let me build a new cruncher.  Would have preferred the 3950X but I just couldn't muster the price.  I have a couple MCP655 pumps, but one is going out so I also bought a new one.  Also went with 3 EK-Vardar Evo fans for the radiator.


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 11, 2020)

Got this used radiator a very BIG 3x140mm made bx Phobya ( Alphacool ) for so cheap and in perfect condition just 25$. Im getting good deals lately.

I wonder if i can use it to cool down my 9900KS + 2080 Ti i have the waterblock for both with D5 pump from EK. Or a 3x120mm will be enough ?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 11, 2020)

Bought a headset to replace my broken / aging logitech g930s


----------



## basco (Apr 11, 2020)

i could not resist :


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi,
Sidewinder has/ had a going out of business sell so I got the last watercool mora 360 pro stainless steel rad


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 11, 2020)

^^ Post edited, pics of your stuff, please. Not links to retail.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 14, 2020)

Nothing special just the last piece to my Windows XP puzzle.

I didn't expect the adapter bracket from SFX to ATX and I ordered this bcs it's a good price, quality, 80Plus Gold, SeaSonic and should be enough for a i3-4130, 4GB (2x2), GTX 750 Ti.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 14, 2020)

Got this, as I wanted a better screen while stuck abroad. Managed to get hold of a loaner computer...
First official non 60Hz screen that I've had(my older Dell can be overclocked to 80Hz), seems to be working fine. Was the most affordable 2560x1440 screen that was available in stock and still goes up to 144Hz. Not noticing any ghosting as some people claim VA panels have, but maybe I'm just blind 
One stuck bright pixel, but hey...


----------



## ASOT (Apr 15, 2020)

AMD Ryzen family.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2020)

Directly from Silverstone Technology in Germany and thanks to their staff for being so awesome to sell me these


----------



## heky (Apr 16, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Directly from Silverstone Technology in Germany and their staff their for being so awesome to sell me these
> 
> View attachment 151691


WOW, didn't even know these exist! So if i am correct these are Ultra Thin SATA Cables correct? How much do they cost?


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2020)

heky said:


> WOW, didn't even know these exist! So if i am correct these are Ultra Thin SATA Cables correct? How much do they cost?



They do exist yes, just not many in stock in europe I guess because OC UK, Caseking DE, and other webshops even in DK said out of stock, end of life or simply ETA Unknown so I got in touch with Silverstone Technology and asked, and they reply with how many I needed 

I paid €62,36 delievered to my door straight from Sliverstone Technology in Germany.

I am planning on using them specially in the future when I change case with more space for storage but also in my current one and I like the black/blue design matched my current theme.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 16, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> They do exist yes, just not many in stock in europe I guess because OC UK, Caseking DE, and other webshops even in DK said out of stock, end of life or simply ETA Unknown so I got in touch with Silverstone Technology and asked, and they reply with how many I needed
> 
> I paid €62,36 delievered to my door straight from Sliverstone Technology in Germany.
> 
> I am planning on using them specially in the future when I change case with more space for storage but also in my current one and I like the black/blue design matched my current theme.


I've been casually checking availability of these ever since I first discovered them a few years back, and as you say nobody ever seems to have them in stock. It's a real shame, as they would be an excellent addition to my NAS.


----------



## heky (Apr 16, 2020)

Valantar said:


> I've been casually checking availability of these ever since I first discovered them a few years back, and as you say nobody ever seems to have them in stock. It's a real shame, as they would be an excellent addition to my NAS.


caseking.de actually has them in stock at the moment (at least that is what the web page states)


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 16, 2020)

Returned the HyperX Alloy Elite keyboard as it was too noisy for me and got this Roccat Horde AIMO Membranichal Keyboard for £39.99 (wanted something cheaper) and got a large mouse+keyboard pad for free


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2020)

I didn't buy this but we got a big box of old fans, coolers and cables at work and decided to save this one brand new never used.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 16, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I didn't buy this but we got a big box of old fans, coolers and cables at work and decided to save this one brand new never used.
> 
> View attachment 151722 View attachment 151723


A yes, an "improved" GeForce 4 cooler. The stock coolers on those cards were terrible... Not that this is much better, sure, it's copper rather than aluminium, but it still has the same terrible fan. I remember doing a massive group test of those cards when I worked at PCW, must've been nearly 30 cards.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 16, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> A yes, an "improved" GeForce 4 cooler. The stock coolers on those cards were terrible... Not that this is much better, sure, it's copper rather than aluminium, but it still has the same terrible fan. I remember doing a massive group test of those cards when I worked at PCW, must've been nearly 30 cards.



I use to own some of those cards back in the AGP days


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 16, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I use to own some of those cards back in the AGP days


Well, obviously so did I, since back in the good old days, a lot of review samples tended to be left for the journalists to keep. I also shared quite a few with friends too... I kind of miss those days... But then again, computers are so much more powerful these days so I don't miss it too much 
I might even have a CD in a drawer somewhere that contains that issue of the magazine...



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Returned the HyperX Alloy Elite keyboard as it was too noisy for me and got this Roccat Horde AIMO Membranichal Keyboard for £39.99 (wanted something cheaper) and got a large mouse+keyboard pad for free


Oh, I just got the non Elite version of that, as a temporary keyboard. Can't say I'm overly impressed, the spacing between the keys are way too big and the keys feel "wrong". Used to have an Isku a few years ago and it was much better imho.
The wheel is kind of funky, but not overly useful, but at least it has native OS support in Windows 10. It's on the wrong side of the keyboard though...
At least it was one sale, but you got the Elite for pretty much the same that I paid for the regular version


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 17, 2020)

Upgrade for my Media center
AMD R5 430 2GB


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2020)

My road to the dark side (could say it was inevitable ) :


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2020)

well bought this last week and arrived today lucky me


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 20, 2020)

Got this Friday and some fans for it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Lorec (Apr 20, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Got this Friday and some fans for it will be here tomorrow.


For crunching? 
If only that D15 was chroma...  
Really dig that meshify case! Im eyeing that meshify s2 so hard right now...


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 20, 2020)

Lorec said:


> For crunching?



haha good one no it's for watching youtube videos


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 20, 2020)

Bought several things lately... Antec GX1200 case, Sound Blaster Audigy RX, Logitech K400 for my bedroom PC, LG WH16NS40 BD-R writer, 25 PlexDisc 25GB BD-R discs, Lite On external writer, cheap DVD-DL discs, hair dryer for cleaning , popcorn machine because never had one, and this awesome thing:





Probably the best investment in the entire list. Spring brings all these annoying flying insects... burn 'em alive.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 23, 2020)

New monitor


----------



## ASOT (Apr 23, 2020)

New case/cooler cpu


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 23, 2020)

Jetster said:


> New monitor


Are those JBL?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 23, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> Are those JBL?


Yep 305s


----------



## HossHuge (Apr 23, 2020)

Jetster said:


> Yep 305s


Are they connected to a sub? I love monitor speakers! I'm rocking Edifier R2700. https://www.edifier.com/ua/uk/speakers/r2700


----------



## Jetster (Apr 23, 2020)

HossHuge said:


> Are they connected to a sub? I love monitor speakers! I'm rocking Edifier R2700. https://www.edifier.com/ua/uk/speakers/r2700


No, I needed something I could plug my guitar in to. So I use the Focusrite Scarlett connected to them and the PC. Works really well


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 23, 2020)

Got a Sound Blaster Audigy RX from eBay for cheap to harass the neighbors upstairs from the 2nd PC.





Playing a loop of these THX demos:



















That's what you get for walking with wooden flip flops at home.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 23, 2020)

normally 279chf but my brother-in-law has a professional account at the etailer i wanted to order that one, thus it only did cost 200chf

Omnicharge Omni 20+

yep ... neatly packed bundle (although ... user guide... "basic" is an overstatement for it ... )


and not much bigger than my previous Aukey ( which only has 1 QC3.0 port )


still 20'000 mAh but can output 230v 60hz 100w and charge my E-Scoot 3 time


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 23, 2020)

just grabbed one of these for my main rigg, ive a corsair at the mo which has run everything well for the last 4 years but of late the riggs been hardbooting a few times while playing in vr so i thought id try a diff psu because folks have been saying how corsair cs750 are really a piece of poop   



not a bad price i think ?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 23, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> not a bad price i think ?



117,43 Euros in my country (NL).

It's a good PSU, I bought a focus plus 750 just before the new GX series, mine has still the in-wire capacitors, the GX doesn't have that anymore.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 23, 2020)

thats a good price, is it free delivery ? yes did my homework before buying and picked up on the no wires caps, not sure whats the result of havening none.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 23, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> thats a good price, is it free delivery ? yes did my homework before buying and picked up on the no wires caps, not sure whats the result of havening none.



I edited my previous post, I was looking at the price of the 750W, my bad. The 850W cheapest is 117,43 Euros shipped in my country.


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 24, 2020)

I realize, it's only a stupid water bottle, *but it's all I have* to show off right now - in the show off thread. 

Tech related? Got it to match my build gunmetal, charcoal, and black. *It's all I got.*


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 24, 2020)

thats a mighty fine bottle bro, where would we be without them + that one will save you spilling on your keyboard


----------



## Animalpak (Apr 25, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> I realize, it's only a stupid water bottle, *but it's all I have* to show off right now - in the show off thread.
> 
> Tech related? Got it to match my build gunmetal, charcoal, and black. *It's all I got.*
> 
> ...




Could you tell me the brand of your radiators in the background ? Thx


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 25, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> Could you tell me the brand of your radiators in the background ? Thx


Certainly. 

Hardware Labs Black Ice SR2 MP - Multiports 8ports per rad (4in 4out)

80mm super thick rads with low fins per inch - 9 FPI 45 Micron Copper Fins 

Offered in black carbon and satin white finish, super durable.






						Hardware Labs |   Black Ice SR2 240 MP
					






					hardwarelabs.com


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 25, 2020)

there darn fine rads too, just been looking at them, is there something wrong with me should a grown man in his 50s drool when seeing sutch things ?


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 25, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> there darn fine rads too, just been looking at them, is there something wrong with me *should a grown man in his 50s drool when seeing such things* *?*



That's why when I come to TPU, I usually wear one of these.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 25, 2020)

arrh so its not just me then, just ordered on of those  "extra large size" because i need to look at EKs website   .


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 27, 2020)

okay, promo on terabytes ... why not ...

i have a 500gb fast SSD from seagate, so, why not a 2tb Backup plus ultra touch from them to replace my 512gb Adata XPG SD700X ext SSD ... 35chf DEAL! (half price roughly ) that's cheaper than a 256gb uSD card ...

you gotta be kidding me ... they bundled a A to C adaptor .... even better than the one i bought some time ago for a 3rd of the whole bundle price ... ahhhhh damn...

now ... what to do with a SD700X 512gb .... OH i know i can gut it and transfer the SSD to an empty case and replace the slow @ss WD green 240gb
removing the red bumper and then .... prying open


alright a  Silicon Motion SM2258G controller and one Nanya chip for the cache 1 ADATA branded Micron 512gb 3D TLC NAND  for the storage (all empty spot have solder balls on them aside one  interesting ) ohhhh it's actually a full fledged ADATA Ultimate SU800 inside .... well i also have a free USB-Micro-B to SATA in addition ... with a bit of work i can fit that into that Patriot Blaze 60gb (metal casing FTW!)


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 27, 2020)

Photo's of my newest previous purchase from a week back I forgot to post up.

  









						Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition CPU Air Cooler
					

The legendary Hyper air cooler is back and better than before. The Hyper 212 Black Edition offers better installation and great performance, easily one of the best air cooling solutions. The aluminum top cover and nickel plated jet black fins give the Hyper 212 Black Edition a more premium...




					www.coolermaster.com
				




Most recent purchase was a larger backup drive from Western Digital the My Book 8 TB. I put four rubber feet on the side so I could have it laying instead of standing.











						<p>WD My Book External Desktop Hard Drive Storage 3 TB - 18 TB</p> | Western Digital
					

Compact outside. Powerful inside. Store massive amounts of photos, videos, music, and documents with My Book desktop storage.




					shop.westerndigital.com


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Photo's of my newest previous purchase from a week back I forgot to post up.
> 
> View attachment 153018
> 
> ...


I couldn't decide between the Hyper 212 Black edition, Hyper 212 black RGB, or the Masterair RGB MA410P so I made 3 columns in Paint...one for each cooler, turned up the sensitivity on mah mouse closed my eyes and shook my hand and randomly clicked a spot...I'm getting the masterair MA410P...
I think the caps on the heatpipes are sweet on that cooler.

I didn't think about memory clearance....How much room do you have between the cooler and your memory?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 27, 2020)

jmcslob said:


> I didn't think about memory clearance....How much room do you have between the cooler and your memory?


Just a gap between to the fan, and the DDR4 tall heatsinks.
  
Sorry to keep you waiting.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for the closer pics...looks perfect...Nice color sheme.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2020)

My heroic Postman pat delivered this load today ( Thanks postie in his Summer Shorts).

Intel E3 1270 Upgrading my I5 3330




Intel E5 2690




Vengence DDR3LP 1600 for my media centre




Vengence DDR3 1600


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 27, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Intel E5 2690


Where's the 8 core Sandy Bridge going into?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2020)

Going into an Asus P9X79 pro (8 core is better than 4 core (I7 4820)
it is slower but more cores More threads


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 27, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> it is slower but more cores More threads


But I thought clockspeed was more important for Intel until it bleeds over into requiring more cores? Was I mistaken?


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> But I thought clockspeed was more important for Intel until it bleeds over into requiring more cores? Was I mistaken?


No not mistaken if you need single Core Speed ie Gameing
but for productivity more cores are better


			Intel Xeon E5-2690 vs Core i7 4820K
		


its also getting 8 x 4gig DDR3 1600

ebay purchace £55


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 29, 2020)

They're shipping it! 

They're shipping it! 

Waited 30days since the pre-order, 11 long months since first teased at Computex May 2019.

Oh dear God, thank you. 

-----

The ideal PSU to match my build themes - efficiency and inaudibility...










The before photo, swapping out the 850watt PSU (with fan lol)


----------



## jallenlabs (Apr 29, 2020)

New Monoprice cables.  These are the nicest Ive used so far.  The RCAs have adjustable clamping force.  Nice quality build too.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 29, 2020)

Apparently I'm now the age when one of these are needed...


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 29, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Apparently I'm now the age when one of these are needed...
> View attachment 153268



Yup, that time when stuff just keeps on growing. lol 

Gf got me one of these (below), and I'm like - I don't have a beard to trim, so what's this for?  Oh, it's for trimming "the downtown".  

Looks like I got some toothpaste on it, at least I think that's toothpaste.


----------



## Cranky5150 (Apr 29, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Yup, that time when stuff just keeps on growing. lol
> 
> Gf got me one of these (below), and I'm like - I don't have a beard to trim, so what's this for?  Oh, it's for trimming "the downtown".
> 
> ...




EWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## Jetster (Apr 30, 2020)

I thinik we made a left turn


----------



## E-curbi (Apr 30, 2020)

Jetster said:


> I thinik we made a left turn



The “voice of reason” arriving from a dog’s patootie. 

Ok, back on track - I’ll post some pics of the Seasonic TX-700 fanless on Monday when it comes in from Newegg unboxing and finished install pics.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 30, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> The “voice of reason” arriving from a dog’s patootie.


That's a pig, and a winner at the state fair. Some nice hams


----------



## AsRock (Apr 30, 2020)

I'll post the ram later, waiting on the mobo still Amazon are messing me around though.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 30, 2020)

AsRock said:


> I'll post the ram later, waiting on the mobo still Amazon are messing me around though.


Nice choice same CPU I got in my rig


----------



## ASOT (Apr 30, 2020)

Welcome to the family Ryzen @AsRock


----------



## remixedcat (May 1, 2020)

Hubbys stim check came and he bought me these if I pay him back since mine might not show up for another week.


----------



## biffzinker (May 1, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Hubbys stim check came and he bought me these if I pay him back since mine might not show up for another week.
> 
> View attachment 153396


Could of gotten last years iPad 7th gen 64GB for what the Samsung tablet cost.

Still was nice of him.


----------



## Paganstomp (May 1, 2020)

Kinda computer related...  

www.pedalcommander.com


----------



## remixedcat (May 1, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Could of gotten last years iPad 7th gen 64GB for what the Samsung tablet cost.
> 
> Still was nice of him.


Needed to be waterproof. And at least semi rugged. iPads aren't very good at that lol.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 1, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Hubbys stim check came and he bought me these if I pay him back since mine might not show up for another week.
> 
> View attachment 153396



Nice purchase it's about the same price in my country and it's a solid purchased and ssd 

I just wish I could live with 500GB OS drive and 2TB for storage and games but that's not possible because I also have a Plex server


----------



## remixedcat (May 1, 2020)

This will be for my main, switching to Linux   

My current 500gb one is near end life cycle.. 90 some TBW and it's having issues.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 1, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> This will be for my main, switching to Linux
> 
> My current 500gb one is near end life cycle.. 90 some TBW and it's having issues.



Oh I never had issues but never had that much TBW written on a SSD before I change them.

Same with my HDD's I always manage to move my data before I drive goes completely busted


----------



## remixedcat (May 1, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Oh I never had issues but never had that much TBW written on a SSD before I change them.
> 
> Same with my HDD's I always manage to move my data before I drive goes completely busted


Got another 500gb that has a clone from 6 months ago. Not touching unless I really need it


----------



## biffzinker (May 1, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> iPads aren't very good at that lol.


Putting it in the appropriate case could make any ipad rugged, and waterproof.


----------



## remixedcat (May 1, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Putting it in the appropriate case could make any ipad rugged, and waterproof.


Don't trust em. Most have shitty reviews tho


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 1, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Putting it in the appropriate case could make any ipad rugged, and waterproof.


but that would still be an iPad .... that's a huge cons for me


----------



## kapone32 (May 1, 2020)

Going to be doing the curbside pickup to get one of these. I can't believe I haven't used one before. 







						Canada Computers | Best PC, Laptop, Gaming Gear, Printer, TV, Cables - Canada Computers & Electronics
					

The best deals on laptops, PC, game systems, components, small appliances, cables, and office supplies. Save more by shopping online or in-store!




					www.canadacomputers.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 1, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Going to be doing the curbside pickup to get one of these. I can't believe I haven't used one before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're buying a computer shop, curbside?


----------



## heky (May 1, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> You're buying a computer shop, curbside?


He is talking about buying a Thermaltake Dr.Power II Power Supply Tester...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 2, 2020)

Gift from my wife.... Not sure if I'm going to use them with my PC or PS4




Like the control in icue but still need to test them out on my PS4


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 4, 2020)

well time to test "abroad" shipping ...

i wanted to upgrade my Fiio RC-BT bluetooth module for my FA1 and seeing they launched their UTWS1 modules ... i pondered ...
BT5.0 and no wire between the 2 modules (can act in a right master left slave or both master, which is TWS+ function ) use the QCC3020 Qualcomm chip ... but what the flying F, i get a "deja vu" heavy feeling

ok pricing, if i order on Aliexpress : 44chf~ if i order locally: 86chf and same 15-22 days delivery delay because "not in stock locally"

now for the "deja vu" (and that's a long term "deja vu" ... the BT20 is around since quite a while) ... TRN BT20 and the subsequent BT20S, same shape same specs same chip .... ohohohoooh ... (obviously taking them with MMCX connector)


pricing: 27chf~ a little search : reviews mostly good for both, check with Fiio : their UTWS1 is manufactured by TRN (seriously?) and they justify the +17chf (well not the  +59chf for local ) by assuring they did tweak the chip for their specification (cross review attest the BT20S has a little bit more floor noise but barely noticeable)

now the wait game begin .... wish me luck 

less tech ...

not a fan of white mask thus:
reusable silicon mask (facepiece is silicon), my workplace will reopen around 8th june and mask will be obligatory, i consulted with the competent organisme ruling norms  for that in Switzerland and that mask fit the bill provided i use FFP2/N95/KN95 filter insert (i ordered 30 of them, given my workplace they should be ok for 1 up to 3 days per insert depending on frequentation)

N100 = KN100> N99 = FFP3> N95 = KN95≈FFP2> KN90> FFP1
KN95 masks mainly decrease over time, with an average reduction of 1.2% at 8 hours per day, and after 33-40 hours, it will drop to 90%, which is equivalent to the level of N90. It is recommended to replace the filter element within 1-3 days.

bad news ... i will have to shave ...


----------



## E-Bear (May 4, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Apparently I'm now the age when one of these are needed...
> View attachment 153268



Naaawww. Just use a pair of plier and hold those tears when you rip those nose hair.



oxrufiioxo said:


> Gift from my wife.... Not sure if I'm going to use them with my PC or PS4
> 
> View attachment 153516
> 
> ...



When a wife give you gift like these man let me tell you that...she's the gift !!


----------



## phill (May 4, 2020)

I love seeing this thread when I can't afford anything and have just cleared off completely the credit card..  I've a list of things a mile or two long that I'd love to buy but I'm trying to be on my best behaviour!!  

It does suck being an adult at times....  Well maybe more so acting like one...   Actually to be honest, more like trying to act like one....... 

@E-curbi I see that Dark in the photo's so I'm sure it's tech related when that's in the pic!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 5, 2020)

phill said:


> I love seeing this thread when I can't afford anything and have just cleared off completely the credit card..


so do i ... thus i only buy necessary items and postpone new hardware and games for my rig ... and yes that BT20S fall in the "slightly affordable" thing i can afford and absolutely want! ...
tho the mask is the only essential order in that aspect ... almost cost more than the BT20S if i include the filter insert

(safe) breathing and music .... 2 imperative essential  (alright alright... food too and... BOOZE!)


----------



## E-Bear (May 5, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> so do i ... thus i only buy necessary items and postpone new hardware and games for my rig ... and yes that BT20S fall in the "slightly affordable" thing i can afford and absolutely want! ...
> tho the mask is the only essential order in that aspect ... almost cost more than the BT20S if i include the filter insert
> 
> (safe) breathing and music .... 2 imperative essential  (alright alright... food too and... BOOZE!)



Didn't they ever made a movie named FoodBooze? 

Aaahhh FootLoose....my bad.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 5, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> When a wife give you gift like these man let me tell you that...she's the gift !!




Definitely! I am one extremely lucky dude.


----------



## Kissamies (May 5, 2020)

Changed the team for while; iPhone 8 Plus 64GB.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 5, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Naaawww. Just use a pair of plier and hold those tears when you rip those nose hair.


I have more of an ear hair problem...


----------



## E-Bear (May 5, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I have more of an ear hair problem...



Same thing for me. No pluckers...just pliers .. or kill it with fire !


----------



## AsRock (May 5, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Same thing for me. No pluckers...just pliers .. or kill it with fire !



Next you be hearing that some one got a mouth full of lighter gas and blow it out their nose and lit it.


----------



## phill (May 5, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> so do i ... thus i only buy necessary items and postpone new hardware and games for my rig ... and yes that BT20S fall in the "slightly affordable" thing i can afford and absolutely want! ...
> tho the mask is the only essential order in that aspect ... almost cost more than the BT20S if i include the filter insert
> 
> (safe) breathing and music .... 2 imperative essential  (alright alright... food too and... BOOZE!)


I'm hoping to spend a little soon, I'm hoping to get a CPU block for my AM4 build but they seem to be a little pricey..  That said, anything water cooling is rather expensive....


----------



## Bones (May 5, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Next you be hearing that some one got a mouth full of lighter gas and blow it out their nose and lit it.



Ears will be burning and it won't be from gossip......


----------



## Kissamies (May 5, 2020)

Heh, the iPhone is really black, noice lie in a pic..


----------



## kapone32 (May 5, 2020)

heky said:


> He is talking about buying a Thermaltake Dr.Power II Power Supply Tester...



Well I was able to confirm that a OCZ Mod Extreme, Thermaltake Topower 650 and Deepcool DA500 were all functioning and deduced the problem on a Rosewill Challenger so I will say nice pickup.

It's my birthday and I decided I am going to do an FM2+ build today. I have the parts I need to complete the PC. But to update it I will be using either an Adata SX8200 512GB or Corsair MP 500 480GB with this. It had next day shipping so I just added it to an existing order, $15.99 Canadian is not bad. I am not going to get the full throughtput as the board is only wired at PCIe 2.0x4 but it doesn't matter it's not like it's a killer system. 


CPU: A10 7870K
GPU: R7 250 (Crossfire support with 7870K)
MB: MSI A88+ G43
Sound Card: Asus DGX PCIex1
WIFI: AC9260 PCIex1 adapter card
Boot: Kingston SSDNow 300 240GB 
Data: Seagate 2.5 1TB (Taken out of a laptop)
Cooler: I am either going to use the Thermaltake Frio OC or my Cooler Master Nepton 280
Case: Cooler Master HAFXB or Deepcool Tesseract White.
PSU: Thermaltake TOpower 650

I decided I want some RGB bling so I I am going to put 2 120MM ARGB frames on 2 Phanteks 140mm fans that are holed for 120mm mounts that I will place at the front of the case. I also am going to use a 200mm ARGB EZ-DIY on the top panel(If I use the Cooler Master case) to complete the ARGB effect.  






						GLOTRENDS M.2 PCIE NVME Adapter Card PCIE GEN3 Full Speed for PC Desktop (PA09) : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

GLOTRENDS M.2 PCIE NVME Adapter Card PCIE GEN3 Full Speed for PC Desktop (PA09) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




With the exception of the product pasted above all of the parts will come from stuff I have had lying around in the lab or at home. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## R00kie (May 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Heh, the iPhone is really black, noice lie in a pic..


It's Space Grey, it's not really that black, I had the same one before I moved to an 11 Pro Max


----------



## theonek (May 5, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> well time to test "abroad" shipping ...
> 
> i wanted to upgrade my Fiio RC-BT bluetooth module for my FA1 and seeing they launched their UTWS1 modules ... i pondered ...
> BT5.0 and no wire between the 2 modules (can act in a right master left slave or both master, which is TWS+ function ) use the QCC3020 Qualcomm chip ... but what the flying F, i get a "deja vu" heavy feeling
> ...


 wearing mask whole day? where are you working and with what dangerous materials? masks are good only on closed places with limited air flow and for limited time, not for a whole work day.. On open spaces with no people around masks are not needed at all....


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2020)

This is just a little teaser of what u received today


----------



## Kissamies (May 5, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> It's Space Grey, it's not really that black, I had the same one before I moved to an 11 Pro Max


It IS as black as my friend's cat's nose! Dammit. 

e: If its my mistake since I'm drunk then I'm sorry..


----------



## R00kie (May 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> It IS as black as my friend's cat's nose! Dammit.


probably grey as well


----------



## Kissamies (May 5, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> probably grey as well








If the cat's nose isn't black, then I'm the Emperor of China.


----------



## R00kie (May 5, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> If the cat's nose isn't black, then I'm the Emperor of China.


nice kitty, doesn't reflect light the same way as the phone though


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 5, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> This is just a little teaser of what u received today
> 
> View attachment 153920


Could you forward that package to me, as I'm sure it's been delivered to the wrong addres...


----------



## puma99dk| (May 5, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Could you forward that package to me, as I'm sure it's been delivered to the wrong addres...



Haha at the pickup point where it was delievered the staff told me they all been feeling envy and when I told them the price they were shocked   

I just tested out Mirror's Edge Catalyst being outside on ultra is like 73fps just standing by in 4K where it's set to 120hz.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 5, 2020)

Palit GTX 650 Ti for Windows XP comp.














And an oldskool Nvidia logo badge for the computer case since i want it to be in that style.
I would love a Windows XP sticker too but will keep my eyes open.






This is how it looks...


----------



## Kissamies (May 6, 2020)

That CM Elite logo looks like G-lite to me.. 

Anyway I somehow like the looks of most of those.


----------



## E-Bear (May 6, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Next you be hearing that some one got a mouth full of lighter gas and blow it out their nose and lit it.



Whos between Russians or Americans will be in that video? Hey why not both!!!


----------



## Regeneration (May 6, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> This is just a little teaser of what u received today
> 
> View attachment 153920


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

Out with the zero and in with the Hero!

Not the most exciting purchase but I woke up this morning to a dead X570 Aorus Master the upside is I was able to grab a ROG Crosshair VIII Hero.





Once I get the Master back from RMA assuming gigabyte fixes it I will likely save it for a Ryzen 4000 build I am bound to do cuz I can't help myself. I'm gonna need to check into rehab at this rate.....


----------



## heky (May 6, 2020)

@oxrufiioxo Any idea what happened to the board?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

heky said:


> @oxrufiioxo Any idea what happened to the board?




Nope, it shutdown normal last night like it always does and just wouldn't boot whatsoever this morning. I inspected it thoroughly after taking it out but there isn't anything obvious.


----------



## theonek (May 6, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I'm gonna need to check into rehab at this rate.....


a hardware rehab.. it needs for many of us though....


----------



## kapone32 (May 6, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Nope, it shutdown normal last night like it always does and just wouldn't boot whatsoever this morning. I inspected it thoroughly after taking it out but there isn't anything obvious.



What was the final post code?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> What was the final post code?



There wasn't one the board went from functioning normally to completely dead from one shutdown to the next power up.


AA was the last post code it ever showed.


----------



## kapone32 (May 6, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> There wasn't one the board went from functioning normally to completely dead from one shutdown to the next power up.
> 
> 
> AA was the last post code it ever showed.



Wow, that is pretty crazy that the board showed no behaviours and now refuses to turn on. I would be interested to know what Gigabyte tells you was the problem.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Wow, that is pretty crazy that the board showed no behaviours and now refuses to turn on. I would be interested to know what Gigabyte tells you was the problem.



I do hope and will report back if Gigabyte tells me what happened.


----------



## kapone32 (May 6, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I do hope and will report back if Gigabyte tells me what happened.


 I usually try to get that information though it can be like pulling teeth


----------



## dorsetknob (May 6, 2020)

New to Me
HP Omen 24.5" 144Hz Display










No Dead pixels no screen scratchs just a little Dusty
18 months old and only £50  bit of a Steal


----------



## Paganstomp (May 6, 2020)

New system build: 2x MSI RTX 2080 Supers in EVGA Z370 ClassifiedK with a Arctic Liquid Freezer and G.SKill TridentZ RAM.


----------



## E-curbi (May 6, 2020)

The new Seasonic TX-700 PSU is in 4-day quarantine until Saturday. 

I'll make sure to give it *plenty of extra lovin' *when it's removed from isolation.

Currently residing within the Seasonic box within the Newegg box in *Sealed Deactivation Unit #2.* 

Deactivation Unit #2 - The Toyota RAV 4 cargo bay in the garage.


----------



## E-Bear (May 6, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> If the cat's nose isn't black, then I'm the Emperor of China.



Its not black. Its gold


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 6, 2020)

Do cats get brown noses by trying to be dogs?


----------



## theonek (May 6, 2020)

Paganstomp said:


> View attachment 154009
> 
> New system build: 2x MSI RTX 2080 Supers in EVGA Z370 ClassifiedK with a Arctic Liquid Freezer and G.SKill TridentZ RAM.


sli cards just only on i5??


----------



## Valantar (May 6, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Most recent purchase was a larger backup drive from Western Digital the My Book 8 TB. I put four rubber feet on the side so I could have it laying instead of standing.
> 
> View attachment 153022
> 
> ...


That might not be the best idea - most drive enclosures like that rely on convection cooling, and given that they only have vents on the top and bottom putting it on its side like that can increase the drive temperature quite significantly. And hotter HDDs fail sooner, after all.


----------



## Paganstomp (May 6, 2020)

theonek said:


> sli cards just only on i5??





Port Royal benchmark w/ i5-9600KF. I can order an i9-9900KF anytime I want.


----------



## theonek (May 6, 2020)

Paganstomp said:


> View attachment 154033
> Port Royal benchmark w/ i5-9600KF. I can order an i9-9900KF anytime I want.


get it. fps boost will be noticeable... especially with two cards! that's why I have retired my 2700x at first place...


----------



## Paganstomp (May 6, 2020)

.... the fleet of.... ( Of course... I'm showing off.  )


----------



## phill (May 6, 2020)

Paganstomp said:


> View attachment 154046
> .... the fleet of.... ( Of course... I'm showing off.  )


Going towards our folding team??.....  hint hint hint


----------



## E-Bear (May 7, 2020)

10$ Canadian that psu.

Will put all together a socket775 E8400, G31 chipset mobo and 4 gigs ddr2 with this psu and this Radeon x1600pro pcie 512megs just for download rig or for kid learning geometry, colors, etc.


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2020)

I miss Ruby (that ATI's chick on the cooler of that card above).


----------



## puma99dk| (May 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I miss Ruby (that ATI's chick on the cooler of that card above).



Oh I thought you meant Ruby Renegade


----------



## R-T-B (May 7, 2020)

I always thought Ruby was...  tacky.  But then, I'm a frog.


----------



## E-Bear (May 7, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> I miss Ruby (that ATI's chick on the cooler of that card above).



I did not even know that cartoon girls had name on computer parts. Even back then I was way more into real women. Nothing beats Samantha Fox - Touch me + Sabrina Salerno - Boys boys boys.



R-T-B said:


> I always thought Ruby was...  tacky.  But then, I'm a frog.



R-T-B does it mean Run To Base?


----------



## Kissamies (May 7, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> I did not even know that cartoon girls had name on computer parts. Even back then I was way more into real women. Nothing beats Samantha Fox - Touch me + Sabrina Salerno - Boys boys boys.


Why not like both real chicks and animated chicks.. 

Nvidia had also their "mascots"; Dawn (the pixie in FX series), Nalu (the mermaid in GF6 series) and Luna (the chick in GF7 series).


----------



## E-Bear (May 8, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Why not like both real chicks and animated chicks..
> 
> Nvidia had also their "mascots"; Dawn (the pixie in FX series), Nalu (the mermaid in GF6 series) and Luna (the chick in GF7 series).



Because whatever it's girls on computer parts or real women I prefer them without silicon.


----------



## phill (May 8, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Because whatever it's girls on computer parts or real women I prefer them without silicon.


So you're saying you like them all natural without any upgrades??


----------



## Valantar (May 8, 2020)

Can we please stop with the objectifying sexist drivel and get this thread back on topic?


----------



## E-Bear (May 8, 2020)

phill said:


> So you're saying you like them all natural without any upgrades??



Nah. I rather keep my "ram" for an older model.


----------



## E-curbi (May 8, 2020)

Oh, magical pouch of glorious overclocks - tell me your tale of power and struggle.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 8, 2020)

theonek said:


> wearing mask whole day? where are you working and with what dangerous materials? masks are good only on closed places with limited air flow and for limited time, not for a whole work day.. On open spaces with no people around masks are not needed at all....


i am a lifeguard ... i work with people, mostly elderly since it's a thermal bath station and therapy center, around me all day long (well not now ... we are reopening 13 june)... what dangerous material? hummmmm .... peoples .... i am not paranoiaque, although it does not hurt to be suspicious of everyone! (ok, maybe i am paranoiaque .... but "it's not me, it's them!" )

(that being said ... maybe it will help me with the chlorine irritation due to the workplace and with my hay fever )

a little bit tech...y .... and still protection related 

A quill ... a Speedlink Quill ... 5$ half price bargain, just under, the reason why i think Panzerglass brand is overpriced, after trying 2 of their product, one for a Pocophone F1 and one for the View 20 which both failed spectacularly (bubbles, shattering just on repositioning, adhesive really fragile on the edges, not really edge to edge when mentioned E2E on the packaging et caetera) Ksix a Spanish brand i know from my parent who can also be ordered from my favorite local etailer, which i did find back when i ordered one of the best flipcase for the phone has some hardened glass protector... 13$ oh well that's almost 3 time cheaper than the one from Panzerglass, 0 bubble, stick correctly 1st try, not mentioned E2E and is not edge to edge  fit like a glove and has 2 bonus perk 1. my screen had some scratch visible under certain angle... no more, 2. it eliminate the landscape polarisation that annoyed me when i wanted to play a game/watch a movie wearing my sunglasses, plus it fit perfectly in the flipcase (who knew ... they are from the same brand and fit perfectly .... genius ... )



the bleeding on the side is common on almost all screen protector


----------



## E-curbi (May 8, 2020)

With (4) active computers in the house - buying (1) new component = every PC receives an upgrade. Hand-me-down methodology at it's finest, lol.

This gorgeous 850watt unit (below) from August 2016 will be repurposed elsewhere, still 8.25years warranty remaining - not a single hiccup, speedbump, or issue.

Yep, I'm one satisfied customer. 

Can we use BIG pics? I like big pics, *but will reduce to small pics if it bothers anyone*.  Since it's a show-off photo thread, I though big pics were preferred.

This is the previous (not new) Seasonic sku being replaced. *Still glorious in my eyes!* 











New install underway.


----------



## stinger608 (May 8, 2020)

Yeppers @E-curbi Seasonic's are some of the best of the best I think! I have 3 or 4 systems that are all running Seasonic's and some of em have been in the systems for 5 or 6 years without a single issue! 

Since buying Seasonic power supplies I have not had a single one go bad!


----------



## Toothless (May 9, 2020)




----------



## E-Bear (May 9, 2020)

Toothless said:


>



Im sure theres a lot of people who were not expecting it when they said "On the 3rd day he has Ryzen."


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 9, 2020)

Small air conditioner & thermometer.


----------



## Valantar (May 9, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Small air conditioner & thermometer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 154479View attachment 154478


A free-standing AC? Won't that just end up heating up the room more in the end?


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 9, 2020)

Valantar said:


> A free-standing AC? Won't that just end up heating up the room more in the end?


Runs off 5v USB power and uses water / ice to cool.


----------



## E-Bear (May 9, 2020)

Valantar said:


> A free-standing AC? Won't that just end up heating up the room more in the end?




You could actually make one with a styrofoam cooler box and some computer fans. Look on youtube really economical and not heavy


----------



## Valantar (May 9, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> You could actually make one with a styrofoam cooler box and some computer fans. Look on youtube really economical and not heavy


Or just by placing a bowl of water or ice in front of any fan. Don't think I would call it an air conditioner though, but contraptions like that definitely help direct cool air where you want it


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2020)

Jetster said:


> free case



Sorry that's not allowed in here this aint the show off your free shit thread LOL anywho nice score


----------



## E-Bear (May 9, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Or just by placing a bowl of water or ice in front of any fan. Don't think I would call it an air conditioner though, but contraptions like that definitely help direct cool air where you want it




Oh yes. If you put ice in any guys underwear its a good way of contraception.   ... Oh contraption....my bad


----------



## Kissamies (May 10, 2020)

HD 5770 + EK waterblock


----------



## Splinterdog (May 12, 2020)

Bought a new helmet today as well as a Netphone V8 Bluetooth headset, so now I don't miss any calls. Only yesterday I went somewhere only to find out that job had been cancelled when I arrived. They'd phoned me but I was riding, obviously. (I do courier work by the way)
Also, I bought the brightest lid I could find for visibility and my safety because there are a lot of bad drivers out there.
Well chuffed actually and this unit also has an FM radio!


----------



## Bones (May 13, 2020)

All I need now is for dark to get here along with a mixed drink and I'll be set to do a little viewing.


----------



## Fouquin (May 13, 2020)

Already been pushing these to their limit, but here's a clean shot from when they first arrived and of the first boot.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 13, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Already been pushing these to their limit, but here's a clean shot from when they first arrived and of the first boot.
> 
> View attachment 154992
> View attachment 154993


Bloody hell! I'm envious.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 13, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Already been pushing these to their limit, but here's a clean shot from when they first arrived and of the first boot.
> 
> View attachment 154992
> View attachment 154993



Any benchmarks? Seems like quite the setup!


----------



## Fouquin (May 13, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> Any benchmarks? Seems like quite the setup!



Indeed!

https://valid.x86.fr/ese66a

https://hwbot.org/submission/4437317





And just finished the Blender BMW demo with a time of 7:56.44. No screenshot as I'm not quite done squeezing performance out of these yet, was just curious where they scored at this point.

I need to invest in better cooling to get any further.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 13, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> Indeed!
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/ese66a
> 
> ...



That's awesome! How did you get your hands on the engineering samples?


----------



## Fouquin (May 13, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> That's awesome! How did you get your hands on the engineering samples?



Like most good things: kept a steady eye on eBay listings. I've been watching for chips since last year, and missed a few good ones, so after getting the board a couple months ago I got more serious about checking new listings.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 13, 2020)

Got myself 64GB ram sodimm pair but my laptop would only be arriving estimated in early june because of Covid. Self upgrade is cheaper.  Should be compatible hopefully!


----------



## EarthDog (May 13, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Should be compatible hopefully!


There is something said for checking before you buy, lol. GOod luck!


----------



## Regeneration (May 13, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154029326971633


----------



## theonek (May 14, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Got myself 64GB ram sodimm pair but my laptop would only be arriving estimated in early june because of Covid. Self upgrade is cheaper.  Should be compatible hopefully!
> 
> View attachment 155044


laptop with 64gnb of ram? that's new as they are with only 8gb mass and even desktop gamer pc's don't have so much ram...


----------



## Valantar (May 14, 2020)

theonek said:


> laptop with 64gnb of ram? that's new as they are with only 8gb mass and even desktop gamer pc's don't have so much ram...


There are other things than gaming that one can use a PC for, though. Gaming is a relatively low memory use application in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## theonek (May 14, 2020)

Valantar said:


> There are other things than gaming that one can use a PC for, though. Gaming is a relatively low memory use application in the grand scheme of things.


yes there are many other applications, but i doubt you will render or videoedit on a laptop professionally...


----------



## Caring1 (May 14, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Got myself 64GB ram sodimm pair but my laptop would only be arriving estimated in early june because of Covid. Self upgrade is cheaper.  Should be compatible hopefully!


Not many Laptops take 64GB of Ram, it must be special.


----------



## Valantar (May 14, 2020)

theonek said:


> yes there are many other applications, but i doubt you will render or videoedit on a laptop professionally...


The existence of the mobile workstation market disagrees with you.


----------



## Fat_Rambo_82 (May 14, 2020)

Wasn’t aware this was even a section of the forums, ordered yesterday, came today. According to E-tailer they requested it be returned to sender by the courier, the updated tracking reflected that request. Courier delivered it anyway.


----------



## Fouquin (May 14, 2020)

I've had the box since 2014. I finally got the appropriate card that goes in it today.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (May 15, 2020)

Get hype


----------



## Kovoet (May 15, 2020)

Decided to try bose PC speakers and pleasantly surprised.


----------



## RealNeil (May 15, 2020)

Already have a pair of Mackie CR4-X - 4" Creative Reference Multimedia Studio Monitors Speakers sitting in the box, waiting for a subwoofer.
(I'm a firm believer  in quality subwoofers now)
Last night I ordered the Mackie CR8S-XBT 8" Active Powered Studio Monitor Subwoofer with Bluetooth for them.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 15, 2020)

Original high quality S-Video cable for my Playstation 2 to be displayed on my CRT television with better quality than composite.


----------



## Valantar (May 15, 2020)

Love it when a well though out kickstarter comes through: my Genki Covert Dock for the Switch arrived today. Combined 25W GaN type-C charger + Switch dock with HDMI and USB, all in the size of a large phone charger. (Smaller than the stock Switch charger IIRC.) Also works as an HDMI and USB-A adapter if you connect a PC over USB-C, which could definitely come in handy at some point.


----------



## Athlonite (May 15, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Yeppers @E-curbi Seasonic's are some of the best of the best I think! I have 3 or 4 systems that are all running Seasonic's and some of em have been in the systems for 5 or 6 years without a single issue!
> 
> Since buying Seasonic power supplies I have not had a single one go bad!



Which goes to show you get what you pay for in a Seasonic PSU great quality internals and a decent warranty


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2020)

I am not sure this fails into this thread but it's a second handed case it cost me like £180 and the normal price here where I am at is like £288 and I think it was a good buy.

The seller only sold this because he brought the Conquer 2.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I am not sure this fails into this thread but it's a second handed case it cost me like £180 and the normal price here where I am at is like £288 and I think it was a good buy.
> 
> The seller only sold this because he brought the Conquer 2.
> 
> View attachment 155539


Where's the other half


----------



## E-curbi (May 17, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Which goes to show you get what you pay for in a Seasonic PSU great quality internals and a decent warranty



Agree 100%. 12year warranty and I got $50off only $209.99 as a first 5-day Newegg introductory pre-order Early Bird Special price.

So happy in it's new home  

Why did I go with (8) fasteners to mount this unit? Because the possibility presented itself. 











Sweet "5-day only" deal from Newegg, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 18, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Where's the other half



I heard you where asking but she ain't available


----------



## E-curbi (May 18, 2020)

Baby Yoda, what's your true opinion of this work computer?








He hates it, thinks it's so ugly!


----------



## Chomiq (May 18, 2020)

Rip Caselabs.


----------



## E-curbi (May 18, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Rip Caselabs.



I truly thought/hoped CaseLabs would've returned by now, with a new business plan and manufacturing location, another more margin-friendly state like Nevada, or Arizona.

Or a buyout and subsidiary of a larger tech company - yet still operating.

But then, even with fresh capital and designs, if the "emotional wherewithal" is nonexistent - then nothing else can move forward. 

-----
I do hope CaseLabs does return even at limited production 30units/month, anything to somehow get started once again.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2020)

Fouquin said:


> I've had the box since 2014. I finally got the appropriate card that goes in it today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 155235



Thinking that was not cheap, i dold mine without a box a few years back and still got $100 for it.


----------



## Fouquin (May 18, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Thinking that was not cheap, i dold mine without a box a few years back and still got $100 for it.



It was more than $100 that's for sure, but it was still cheap compared to the going rate. I've seen these sell for dizzying prices so when I saw something even remotely reasonable I jumped on it.

I sold one of my 5500 AGPs a few years ago for only $85. The prices these days are insane.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 18, 2020)

Dusting off my DJ dust and gettin' back in the game.. a little bit
Used to run two channels over CDJ and a third one over VirtualDJ Pro... somehow it happened to work out that way and I got used to it, but its really crappy  Now, a CDJ broke down when I got the urge for some mixing a few days back.

Bought a DDJ-400. This is one fantastic piece of kit.. dayum. Its a near perfect match to a club style CDJ / DJM mixer, the feel is very close to the real deal. If you want to dabble in some home DJ'ing... this is the one to begin with.

And... I reckon with how mass events are off the table for a while, I might throw me a house party or two


----------



## sam_86314 (May 18, 2020)

Snagged this on eBay, and another two are on the way for my dad...






A little 16GB Apacer SATA module. It was $10.82US after tax.

I got it for my J1900-based Acer desktop to install LibreELEC on.

It appears to use Micron MLC flash chips, and the controller is covered by the sticker, so I don't know what it is. It doesn't look like it has a DRAM cache.






Interestingly it wasn't blank when I got it. It has a compressed install of Windows 7 and it looks like it was used in a WYSE thin client.

It certainly isn't fast, but it should be fine for my use case.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 19, 2020)

So, did a 1 hour session today on this DDJ-400. Son of a bitch. Best 250 eur ever spent. Built in audio processing is awesome, crystal clear output just like you'd expect out of a real pioneer setup...  I've pulled detail out of my speakers I never heard before... strong recommendation  Even if you just want to play digital tracks on a solid unit with your PC. The best setup is a direct output to your speakers and usb to bring the data in.


----------



## Athlonite (May 19, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> So, did a 1 hour session today on this DDJ-400. Son of a bitch. Best 250 eur ever spent. Built in audio processing is awesome, crystal clear output just like you'd expect out of a real pioneer setup...  I've pulled detail out of my speakers I never heard before... strong recommendation  Even if you just want to play digital tracks on a solid unit with your PC. The best setup is a direct output to your speakers and usb to bring the data in.



Where's the YT link


----------



## Flanker (May 20, 2020)

Got a deskmini, this is going to be my dad's new office pc. That sodimm slot is _tight_. The pcb was creaking and bending when I tried to shove it in, but otherwise this thing is pretty cool. Oh and I found out the hard way that the stock AMD cooler doesn't fit, I guess that's why Asrock gave me a cooler,  derp. Was wondering if I should have get 16GB of ram instead, I guess I can stick in another stick if he really needs it.


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Got a deskmini, this is going to be my dad's new office pc. That sodimm slot is _tight_. The pcb was creaking and bending when I tried to shove it in, but otherwise this thing is pretty cool. Oh and I found out the hard way that the stock AMD cooler doesn't fit, I guess that's why Asrock gave me a cooler,  derp. Was wondering if I should have get 16GB of ram instead, I guess I can stick in another stick if he really needs it.
> View attachment 155913View attachment 155914View attachment 155915



Thinking about building one just like that. What board and case did you use?


----------



## Flanker (May 20, 2020)

Jetster said:


> Thinking about building one just like that. What board and case did you use?


Both the board and case are part of Asrock's barebone, been looking at it for a while, pulled the trigger when I saw a good bundle with a 3200g.








						ASRock DeskMini A300 (Ryzen 5 2400G) Review
					

ASRock looks to impress with the DeskMini A300. Bringing desktop performance to a mini-PC, it offers full support for Ryzen APUs while simultaneously having various add-on upgrades for extra functionality alongside plenty of space for proper storage. It indeed redefines the performance one can...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Valantar (May 20, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Got a deskmini, this is going to be my dad's new office pc. That sodimm slot is _tight_. The pcb was creaking and bending when I tried to shove it in, but otherwise this thing is pretty cool. Oh and I found out the hard way that the stock AMD cooler doesn't fit, I guess that's why Asrock gave me a cooler,  derp. Was wondering if I should have get 16GB of ram instead, I guess I can stick in another stick if he really needs it.
> View attachment 155913View attachment 155914View attachment 155915


Tried unclipping the top part of the plastic fan shroud? The Wraith Stealth should work if you do that (though there are a couple of slightly different versions of it, not all fit even with that). Have seen plenty of people make that work.


----------



## Flanker (May 20, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Tried unclipping the top part of the plastic fan shroud? The Wraith Stealth should work if you do that (though there are a couple of slightly different versions of it, not all fit even with that). Have seen plenty of people make that work.


Eh, might have worked. Didn't cross my mind


----------



## Valantar (May 20, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Eh, might have worked. Didn't cross my mind


It is definitely recommended, the Wraith Stealth is _far_ quieter than that ASrock cooler.


----------



## Kissamies (May 20, 2020)

No pic yet but I paid 70EUR to my friend for a Strix 970.

e: oh, I also bought a panzerglass for my iPhone


----------



## Lorec (May 20, 2020)

Got cases for my crunchers. 
Silverstone Grandia GD09 (top) for my Xeon and Silverstone SG13 for my R7 1700 (mitx form factor, had to get an extra noctua l9a cooler for that one  as stock doesnt fit)


----------



## torgoth (May 20, 2020)

waiting for the powersupply which I accidentally purchased frm an overseas ebay... also wondering if I can get away with running this thing without any cooling?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 21, 2020)

torgoth said:


> waiting for the powersupply which I accidentally purchased frm an overseas ebay... also wondering if I can get away with running this thing without any cooling?



You can use most android chargers to power the Raspberry Pi (at least version 2/3) and no worries about the cooling unless you plan on running it at max constantly. If you want to go the extra mile check out the following: https://www.newegg.com/p/0ZK-08C1-0...opper_heatsink_pad-_-9SIAMGGAPB5881-_-Product


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 21, 2020)

What have I got here this here parcel now?, as estimated delivery was about a week from today .
Also these components depicted in and by the 3rd picture that I've purchased over the past 6 months for anything between £1.99 the Radeon HD4870 to the £25 Ivy Bridge CPU+mb+ram, because there still is an 8 year old boy within and he must have toys, among other things.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 21, 2020)

torgoth said:


> also wondering if I can get away with running this thing without any cooling?


probably not ... the last RPi i ran and still run without cooling is a RPi Zero which is a RPi 1 in a ultra small form factor the RPi2 ran fine stock with a simple aluminum heatsink the RPi3 needed a fan added to the heatsink (even at stock ) to keep in the mid 50C
basically starting with the RPi2 they recommended running at last a heatsink for stock speed (and the RPi4 had some heat and power issue at launch )

an Odroid C2 (same generation as RPi3 but almost on the RPi4 2gb level  ) could run fine with the integrated heatsink (only 11$ more than a RPi3 at 35$, when you find one at that price  , but didn't skimp on the heatsink  or the EMMC interface) @1.5 but needed a fan @2.0  generally running at 45C
i still keep my OC2 with my Schroff Interscale M case, although i replaced it with a Mi Box S for mediacenter usage which sport the same AMLogic S905 (reported as a L but it's strange that AIDA64 report it as a L since it clearly has VP9 decoding ... and has camera interface ... see spoiler below   ) SOC @1.5 but with a simple heatsink


Spoiler: 2016 but still the best set top box and SBC SOC for the money, unless you need it for more than mediacenter



*Amlogic S905* – Quad-core ARM Cortex-A53-based SoC with a Mali-450 MP3 GPU running at 750 MHz, supports hardware decoding up to 4K@60fps for multiple formats including H.265 10-bit, H.264, AVS+.
*Amlogic S905X* – Similar to S905 except it supports up to 4K@60fps VP9 profile-2 hardware decoding, HDR, HDMI 2.0a and having a built-in DAC.
*Amlogic S905L* – Similar to S905X except it supports HDMI 2.0b but lack VP9 decoding, camera interface and TS inputs.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 23, 2020)

Should be a fun Weekend....


----------



## phill (May 23, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Baby Yoda, what's your true opinion of this work computer?
> 
> View attachment 155720
> View attachment 155721
> ...


Are the rads there for show or with all the fans, just to help weigh it down to keep it on the desk????


----------



## E-curbi (May 23, 2020)

phill said:


> Are the rads there for show or with all the fans, just to help weigh it down to keep it on the desk????



The five Hardware Labs multiport rads were a very early element of the build design for a CPU-only short waterloop back in May of 2017 along with a Singularity Computers 100ml reservoir and AquaComputer PWM D5 pump ... Planning for a Rampage VI Extreme motherboard and an 8-core Intel 7820X HEDT processor launching later in September 2017.

Mainstream at that time, only offered 4-cores.

Then the Coffee Lake 6-core 8700K CPU was announced along with the Z370 chipset arriving in October and when delidded and binned, the thermal efficiency was so amazing for the paste TIM delta to liquid metal TIM, there was absolutely NO NEED for the waterloop.

But, I had already placed so much time and planning into the _"Form Follows Function Oddly Asymmetric Ugliest Computer On Planet Earth Build"_, I didn't have the heart to remove the now useless rads. D5 pump and reservoir are also still in place. lol

It's ugly, but I love it.  

...and the rads give skinny bear a place to sit.


----------



## Dinnercore (May 23, 2020)

Can someone help me, I can't stop buying these:






Insane performance for the price. Atleast from what I can tell, running these on X299 in 4x8GB quad-channel 4000MHz 15-15-15. The sticks can go higher on the frequency, I did not fully test the potential yet. Just threw them in, set 4000 15-15-15 and some loose RAS / RFC values. My CPU hates high memory frequency, the 4400 XMP profile does work but requires a very high Uncore-Offset voltage so I opted for the tighter timings instead.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 23, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Can someone help me, I can't stop buying these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, i send you my Paypal and you donate all that money to me instead, happy days!


----------



## R-T-B (May 23, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> R-T-B does it mean Run To Base?



No.

Sorry, but my acronyms are far less mysterious.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 23, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> No.
> 
> Sorry, but my acronyms are far less mysterious.


Rude Teenage Boy?


----------



## R-T-B (May 23, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Rude Teenage Boy?



Edgy.  But no.  Way less edgy than that.

Some people here know, and are laughing their butts off right now, but it's really OT for here.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 23, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> Edgy.  But no.  Way less edgy than that.
> 
> Some people here know, and are laughing their butts off right now.


Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## R-T-B (May 23, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sorry, I couldn't help myself.



I'll spoil it and post a tech image.  It's my initials.

I'm a helluva a rebel, I know.

Latest tech purchase from moneys from my tech business:  55" B9 LG OLED Display:





BLINDED BY THE LIGHT!


----------



## E-Bear (May 23, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> No.
> 
> Sorry, but my acronyms are far less mysterious.



Ribbit The Bits? Nevermind


----------



## sepheronx (May 24, 2020)

Just purchaed this for $110 CAD but decided to pay $10 for 3 years warranty as I wont have a machine to build in it anytime soon and just to make sure I can take it back if the USB C and what not doesnt work.  But I sure love the case in overall looks.






						InWin C200 ATX Mid Tower Case - Black - Standard Cases - Memory Express Inc.
					






					www.memoryexpress.com
				

























Please excuse the photo quality as I took it in my basement and we are still working on developing it so lighting is bad.


----------



## btarunr (May 25, 2020)

First tech purchase since lockdown.





And only because my ASUS ROG Strix Impact from December 2019 is a total POS. Its main left-click button started failing (double-clicking).

Could never really get along with the Strix Impact. It forgets DPI settings after ErP-compliant shutdown, forces you to create an ASUS account for Armory Crate to remember settings (else the mouse won't even appear in its device list). Just one fail after another. Never going to buy an ASUS peripheral again.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 25, 2020)

btarunr said:


> First tech purchase since lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 156619
> 
> ...



You bought a Prius? 

As for mouse settings goes, I've found that it seems to be getting worse across the board. This is my second Logitech mouse that is having a hard time sticking to the settings (a G502 SE). It also get over-ridden by iCue at times, which is utterly bizarre, as it's at random, plus at shut-down or reboot. It will also randomly turn the LEDs on and change colour at times, even though I've set it to off. Maybe there are just a lot of lazy software developers out there using some common code that interferes with other things using the same code?

On a side note, seeing how scratched up your monitor stand is, I'm glad I never bought one of those Samsung screens, regardless of how cheap they were at one point.


----------



## E-curbi (May 25, 2020)

btarunr said:


> First tech purchase since lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 156619
> 
> ...



Been using the Glorious Model D since January, and it's software and DPI settings are rock solid and must save within a chip inside the mouse, when moved to another computer - all your settings go with you and remain intact.

For gaming, it's an awesome mouse feels wireless, although the lighting even on lowest brightness level makes your hand extremely WARM and uncomfortable after only a few minutes of play, one of those so obvious things I simply didn't think about when buying the new mouse. For an all-around mouse it's pretty ok, as a work mouse - not good at all, but it's only $49. 

Please never take away the Logitech MX 3 Master - it's a truly "glorious" work mouse, comfortable all day long.





Can easily set the Glorious Model D lighting to OFF, so the hand warming effect is then - not an issue.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 25, 2020)

a lot of cool stuff
p600s silent case,I like the stealthy looks of thick,matte black metal combined with fabric mesh.the case may look ordinary at first glance but take a closer look,see it in person and it's not your oridnary case.it's just beautiful.
alpenfohn wingboost argb 3-pack,they're remote controlled,look sick as hell and they're just superb quality fans
k612pro headphones with a small dac


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 25, 2020)

*Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-W380*

From Ebay.









						Sony Cyber Shot DSC-W380 Digital Camera Silver With Accessories  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Sony Cyber Shot DSC-W380 Digital Camera Silver With Accessories at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## ThrashZone (May 26, 2020)

Hi,
10900k not a bad deal at 313.00 after in store credit on a returned x299 mark 2 
Still waiting for the asus XII formula to show up sold and shipped by amazon


----------



## btarunr (May 27, 2020)

btarunr said:


> Never going to buy an ASUS peripheral again.


...aaand I just did.

But it's analog (3.5 mm), so I don't have to put up with Armory Crate.





For the equivalent of $40.

Paired with an SB Recon3D PCIe, it sounds strictly okay. I would probably pay $30 for something that sounds like this. But ASUS's pitch for this headset is "durability," so we'll see about that.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 27, 2020)

My beast is finally here! My "laptop" aka lap burner. It is the Aftershock Forge 15R basically a local version of the XMG Apex 15 based on a Clevo chassis. Gosh this is my most expensive purchase but comparing with a small form factor desktop with these the price difference is not much. But welp there goes my half my savings, I hope this last long enough. I never had a computer this powerful before, my PC was the Ryzen 1700 with Rx460 in my sig that I last sold a few months back thinking of an upgrade. Was stuck on a duo core for awhile after that.

Still need time to set the laptop up, I decided to upgrade the ram on my own, got to test that also need a reinstall of the windows too with a version I got.  I saved the cost on ram and windows. I am posting this post on the laptop now.

Spec is as follows :
Cpu : Deskstop AMD RYZEN 9 3900X
Gpu : NVIDIA GEFORCE RTX 2070 8GB GDDR6 (MAX PERFORMANCE EDITION)
Ram : 8GB x 1 (Going to self upgrade to 64GB)
Storage : 512GB M.2 NVME SAMSUNG SSD
Wifi : IINTEL W-iFi 6 AX200
Screen : 15 inch 144Hz 1920x1080 ips display
Power supply : 220w chico brick


----------



## Chomiq (May 27, 2020)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> How much does it weigh?


A metric ton by the looks of it


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 27, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> A metric ton by the looks of it



Definitely worth it.

Parcels of my own , some , still unpackaged.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 27, 2020)

a pair of k612pro's and fiio 10k dac,gotta say,for what that cost me,it is quite good.
some of the music I like sounds completely different.and no distorition whatsover when cranked up.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 27, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> How much does it weigh?



About 2.7KG approximately 6 pounds for the laptop. By laptop standards its heavy but by deskstop replacement standard or small form factor pc its really light. I pretty amazed by how much processing power for its weight.


----------



## E-curbi (May 27, 2020)

Secret Hidden Treasure:

Been looking for a super-small test bench for my 2ndary work rig and found one sku so ideal but they are always out of stock - worldwide it seems, at least in the more popular colors.

So been in contact with ModMyMods (sole North American distributer) and waiting since January for a shipment to come in and then the pandemic hit and the company Dimastech of Italy had to halt production altogether. 

So low and behold I get an email from the owner of ModMyMods *this morning* and he's like "Hey man, ya know that Dimastech Mini V2.0 in metallic gray you've been waiting for? Umm, yea we found a couple dozen hiding in the back of our warehouse this weekend we didn't know we had, like how about that man."



So frantically placed the order and also grabbed the black thumbscrew kit and the USB 3.0 accessory cable to go along with it. Woohoo, be here in a few days and plan on breaking down the all-gunmetal CaseLabs S8 test bench (not the Batman) and packing it up for the move across county. The Mini V2.0 is so cool the PSU mounts and feeds from the left side (power cable from the left) instead of the rear. Not certain why it's called "Mini" when it mounts ITX, mATX, ATX and EATX mobos easily. Oh ok, the larger Dimastech benches also mount 360mm radiators and the Mini is really for air-cooling only. Although I bet I could mount a 240 AIO or a single 120mm Hardware Labs rad using some CaseLabs L-shaped brackets with no sweat since there are mounting holes all over outside of the Mini's framework.

Anyhoo, with so many "working from home" these test benches will be gone fast, so thought I would let you awesome TPU gents know about it. *ModMyMods also found a bunch of black Mini V2.0s*, so they currently have both the gray and black in stock.

$129 awesome price - appears to be built rock solid. They won't have any trouble selling them - even the orange and yellow and red ones are SOLD OUT, but I'd rather these cool black and gray benches end up in the hands of TPU members and followers,* if I can in any way help it. *

Will follow up when mine arrives probably early next week... 



...the images are V1.0, the video is V2.0, difference being 2USB ports on the newer version.


Was going to just grab a yellow one and called around my area for prices on chrome plating the test bench, thought that would be cool. Yea, estimates were $450USD for the stripping off the yellow paint and nickel chromium plating, so that idea flew out the window very quickly. lolol I better just wait on the gray painted ones to come back in stock. 

Here's the link:









						DimasTech® Bench/Test Table Mini V2 - Metallic Grey (BT122)
					

The DimasTech Bench/Test Mini V2 is the evolution of the first born DimasTech Bench/Test Mini V1.0, the new V2 revision integrate improvements from last revision that comes from feedbacks of customers, such as a longer depth by 30mm and




					modmymods.com


----------



## Kissamies (May 27, 2020)

Not a purchase to be exact, got this Viewsonic VA2465S-3 monitor as a freebie from my uncle as a birthday. 

Too lazy to turn on the lights so sorry for the flash. 



Spoiler


----------



## dorsetknob (May 27, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> a freebie from my uncle as a birthday.


Happy burping day   not a bad gift


----------



## Kanan (May 27, 2020)

One of the best (tech) decisions of my life, going with this planar magnetic gamer headphone. The sound is FANTASTIC - bombastic as well. Old Razer Carcharias, and also speakers I used for the PC, no comparison at all. Is it worth the money? YES.


----------



## E-curbi (May 28, 2020)

HHKB tablet stand.

Gf wanted it for her home office space - only $19. 

Makes a pretty cool mouse stand.


----------



## lZKoce (May 28, 2020)

Purchased replacement cushions for my JVC HA-RX700 from our Chinese brothers. Have been running them for 5 years or so. For the 30 quid these headphones cost, pretty happy with them


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 28, 2020)

Kanan said:


> One of the best (tech) decisions of my life, going with this planar magnetic gamer headphone. The sound is FANTASTIC - bombastic as well. Old Razer Carcharias, and also speakers I used for the PC, no comparison at all. Is it worth the money? YES.
> View attachment 156892


that weight tho....


----------



## remixedcat (May 28, 2020)

Well this is... sorta .. LMAO 



needed dis for da house.


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 28, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Well this is... sorta .. LMAO
> 
> View attachment 156968
> 
> needed dis for da house.


is this a new ampere cooker ?


----------



## remixedcat (May 28, 2020)

I'm not gonna try that in this house!! LOL


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 28, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Well this is... sorta .. LMAO
> 
> View attachment 156968
> 
> needed dis for da house.


If I may, I'd highly recommend getting an induction hob, they're amazing.


----------



## AsRock (May 28, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> If I may, I'd highly recommend getting an induction hob, they're amazing.



Personally not for me, like my gas ovens and even more so if they have a gas grill on them  MMMMMMMM toast without it being dried out.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 28, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Personally not for me, like my gas ovens and even more so if they have a gas grill on them  MMMMMMMM toast without it being dried out.


I don't do toast in the oven... I also have a steam oven, even if it's a basic model.
I was talking about the hob though, not the oven.
Induction is like the best of gas and halogen hobs combined, with the added benefit of it being almost impossible to burn yourself accidentally.
Honestly, I wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is. Even my SO has started to use it and she's only really used the gas burner until a few months ago. We renovated our kitchen last year, although the induction hob was about the only thing I kept from the old kitchen, as it was only about a year and half old. Still have a gas burner, but that's mainly used for the wok.


----------



## remixedcat (May 28, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> If I may, I'd highly recommend getting an induction hob, they're amazing.


after we completely redo the kitchen that stove is mostly for now.. dunno when we'll get to redoing the kitchen


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 28, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I don't do toast in the oven... I also have a steam oven, even if it's a basic model.
> I was talking about the hob though, not the oven.
> Induction is like the best of gas and halogen hobs combined, with the added benefit of it being almost impossible to burn yourself accidentally.
> Honestly, I wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is. Even my SO has started to use it and she's only really used the gas burner until a few months ago. We renovated our kitchen last year, although the induction hob was about the only thing I kept from the old kitchen, as it was only about a year and half old. Still have a gas burner, but that's mainly used for the wok.
> ...


ahh very Swedish


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 28, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> after we completely redo the kitchen that stove is mostly for now.. dunno when we'll get to redoing the kitchen


Yeah, those kind of things aren't small, nor cheap projects, that's for sure. We ended up having to do a bit more work than expected, as the previous electrician had done quite some special things... In fact, most of the electrical wiring in the kitchen wasn't even properly grounded...
At least it's all sorted out now, but expect some surprises when you start doing it.


----------



## remixedcat (May 28, 2020)

Yeah.. looking around fall-ish


----------



## Caring1 (May 28, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Well this is... sorta .. LMAO
> 
> View attachment 156968
> 
> needed dis for da house.


Very nice, reading the info for it, I noticed it makes sheet cakes, mine always turn out sheet too


----------



## AsRock (May 28, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I don't do toast in the oven... I also have a steam oven, even if it's a basic model.
> I was talking about the hob though, not the oven.
> Induction is like the best of gas and halogen hobs combined, with the added benefit of it being almost impossible to burn yourself accidentally.
> Honestly, I wasn't expecting it to be as good as it is. Even my SO has started to use it and she's only really used the gas burner until a few months ago. We renovated our kitchen last year, although the induction hob was about the only thing I kept from the old kitchen, as it was only about a year and half old. Still have a gas burner, but that's mainly used for the wok.
> ...



Hey everyone different, each to their own, i like gas over electric any day, as for burning your self well some common sense goes a long way.

Yeah it would have to be much bigger than that when i get cooking lol.

Burning part made me think about all these manuals that have warnings in them that they should remove the warnings to kill off the stupids of the world.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 28, 2020)

I couldn't control myself and jumping from around 20fps @ 4K all setting on ultra in Saints Row The Third Remastered to around 60fps at the same settings is a lot   






I still have my Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+ Special Edition and it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 28, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I couldn't control myself and jumping from around 20fps @ 4K all setting on ultra in Saints Row The Third Remastered to around 60fps at the same settings is a lot
> 
> View attachment 157004
> View attachment 157003
> ...






LOL as i went to quote you my computer black screened.

I was going to say good luck and hope it causes you no problems...


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 28, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Hey everyone different, each to their own, i like gas over electric any day, as for burning your self well some common sense goes a long way.
> 
> Yeah it would have to be much bigger than that when i get cooking lol.
> 
> Burning part made me think about all these manuals that have warnings in them that they should remove the warnings to kill off the stupids of the world.


I have burnt myself by accident a lot more on gas than any electric hob I've had and it's not for a lack of common sense, more a matter of being a bit too much in a hurry. It's simply easier to burn yourself on flames.

If  you haven't tried induction, I'm afraid your comment is a bit flawed, as it's very different from what came before it. I used to think halogen hobs were ok, which they were compared to solid cast iron hobs or those horrible metal spring ones that somehow are still being sold in the US by the looks of it. The fact that I can put my hand on the hob right after I have boiled some water in a pot (which takes about 30 seconds for 1 litre of water) is pretty darn amazing to me. 

It takes some getting used to, but don't be too quick at dismissing it, before you've tried it. Technology can make cooking faster, better and easier.

Sure, I only have a two burner hob, plus a single burner gas hob, but I can combine both of the induction burners into one large hob. As I said, I got it before we re-did the kitchen, but for some reason, induction hobs are also really expensive in Taiwan, even compared to Sweden (where I'm currently stuck). If they'd been more affordable, I would've gotten a four or five burner hob, but alas.

I do hope you're not implying I'm stupid?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 28, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> LOL as i went to quote you my computer black screened.
> 
> I was going to say good luck and hope it causes you no problems...



I don't have any issues at all not even with my RX 590


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 28, 2020)

oh and I bought an epson eco tank printer,super easy to fill

spent my 2070S worth on a case,fans,printer and heaphones + dac,but I'm set for years.

btw those akg 612 pro headphones,man,for that price,this is something else.clear,crisp sound.instruments don't muddy the vocals anymore.bass is now like a separate instrument not thumping background noise.the sound is balanced and spacious and the sound profile isn't exhausting on your ears.you can literally go a whole day and your ears won't be tired.super lightweight and pleasant,and those earbus are friggin HUGE.it's like everything in those headphones makes sense when playing together.treble sometimes hits your ear a big too high at high volumes but owners say this will normalize.gaming in those will be a blast.



puma99dk| said:


> I couldn't control myself and jumping from around 20fps @ 4K all setting on ultra in Saints Row The Third Remastered to around 60fps at the same settings is a lot
> 
> View attachment 157004
> View attachment 157003
> ...


I too find it hard to part with the hardware I like even when I'm not using it anymore.
I still have my g403 wireless and razer deathstaler just cause I liked them so much and they're still in very good condition.Same goes for my s2716dg,I could easily do with a secondary monitor at 1/3rd of its price but to have a separate 1440p 144hz just for web browsing while you're gaming,priceless.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 28, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I don't have any issues at all not even with my RX 590


It is weird, never happens on load gaming.


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I couldn't control myself and jumping from around 20fps @ 4K all setting on ultra in Saints Row The Third Remastered to around 60fps at the same settings is a lot
> 
> View attachment 157004
> View attachment 157003
> ...



IIRC you had a 1080Ti before?...


----------



## AsRock (May 28, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I have burnt myself by accident a lot more on gas than any electric hob I've had and it's not for a lack of common sense, more a matter of being a bit too much in a hurry. It's simply easier to burn yourself on flames.
> 
> If  you haven't tried induction, I'm afraid your comment is a bit flawed, as it's very different from what came before it. I used to think halogen hobs were ok, which they were compared to solid cast iron hobs or those horrible metal spring ones that somehow are still being sold in the US by the looks of it. The fact that I can put my hand on the hob right after I have boiled some water in a pot (which takes about 30 seconds for 1 litre of water) is pretty darn amazing to me.
> 
> ...



If i was going call some one stupid i would come right out directly with it,  so no i wasn't.

I guess i will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 28, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> IIRC you had a 1080Ti before?...



Yeah, but I wanted to try something new so I started out with my Sapphire Radeon RX 590 Nitro+ Special Edition and no I got a Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT Pulse.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 28, 2020)

One PC monitor : Dell UltraSharp U2410 , under £50 (shipped).
I got what I paid for this time( happy with it), as for two of the three graphics cards I bought s/h were listed as used/working , not usable I tells ya and I've tried them as secondary cards as well trough pci-e riser. Over.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 29, 2020)

After having used a U9B SE2, D9L, L9i, L9x65, U9S and C14S, this is my first air cooler that isn't a Noctua, as well as my first actual high end air cooler, if the C14S is to be excluded from consideration. Loving the Dark Rock Pro 4 more with every passing minute. 

The capped heatpipes do add a bit of height, which can be a concern for narrower cases, but the TJ08 is a short fatty so it's okay.






Looking forward to showing off the Mini V2 when it gets here, in conjuction with @E-curbi's.


----------



## phill (May 29, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> One PC monitor : Dell UltraSharp U2410 , under £50 (shipped).
> I got what I paid for this time( happy with it), as for two of the three graphics cards I bought s/h were listed as used/working , not usable I tells ya and I've tried them as secondary cards as well trough pci-e riser. Over.


Loving that pic as thought the monitor was powered by the PC in the photo as well, until I noticed it didn't have a CPU, CPU cooler in LOL!!  Glad you're happy with it


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 29, 2020)

@phill It ran on the laptop igp , 3 fps or 1 fp3s.
Them parts are here after a couple thousand miles , maybe more.
Will be le this post with some pictures later today, heading out for a couple of hours.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 29, 2020)

Nice 50th anniversary card just sad the cooler suxx more then Julia when she gets on it....


----------



## E-curbi (May 29, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> After having used a U9B SE2, D9L, L9i, L9x65, U9S and C14S, this is my first air cooler that isn't a Noctua, as well as my first actual high end air cooler, if the C14S is to be excluded from consideration. Loving the Dark Rock Pro 4 more with every passing minute.
> 
> The capped heatpipes do add a bit of height, which can be a concern for narrower cases, but the TJ08 is a short fatty so it's okay.
> 
> ...



So amazing tabascosauz, your dual tower in-line flow DRP4 is a much better configuration for your inverted TJ08's internal chassis airflow than any downfiring C-Type cooler. More of an improved cooler configuration than any delta between manufacturers I would think. Now, I'm considering trying out a Be Quiet downfiring c-type cooler, at least giving one a thorough 3-day audition. lol

My Dimastech Mini V2.0 is right now sitting at a truck stop in North Carolina, the driver went inside for pizza,   lol, be here tomorrow morning, breaking down the very first CaseLabs Mercury S8 test bench from 2015 today, boxing it up - flat-packing it, for our move across country. Almost a complete duplicate test bench = endless spare parts for the Batman rig, lol.

Yea, I couldn't believe ModMyMods, like out of the blue suddenly having all those Mini V2.0s available. As the deeper story unravels NONE of them contained the accessory components so they could not sell them, and the accessories arrived from Italy Friday May 22nd, so ModMyMods was able to complete the contents to factory fresh status and sell. Now I'm finding out they have only a few Metallic Gray benches and many more in the Graphite Black. Virtually all the components I'll be adding are black so yea, I wanted a bit of a contrasting color scheme. Hoping the Metallic Gray is more gunmetal gray than silver, but we'll find out tomorrow.

If the gray Mini V2.0 does turn out more towards the silver end of the color spectrum, that's fine too, since I never got to build into that awesome silver TJ08. (sad face) 





Went ahead and grabbed the USB 3.0 dual port hub, and the black thumbscrew kit just for the sake of* accessorizing the heck out of the Mini V2.0.* 

*Here's what the V2.0 front panel looks like (below):* this red one with 2USB ports and PWR and Reset are *arranged vertically.* V2.0 also adds massive ventilation holes for the PSU.

The red looks freaking amazing, but would not blend well in my office at all. Oh well, guess I'm a boring black and white paper and ink kinda guy. 

----

@tabascosauz, thought this bench might be "right up your alley" lol, it's only 14inches wide and 14inches deep - that's only 2inches wider than a foot. lol so small yet up to EATX, that's what I LOVE about it, super tiny footprint on my desktop, can still mount my Maximus X Apex and later the Z390 Dark so easy - not SFF small but for me - relatively speaking a 14inch footprint is tiny. And only 4.7inches tall.

*Let me know when your Mini V2.0 arrives*, like to know your 1st impressions and how you are setting it up.


----------



## Kanan (May 29, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> that weight tho....


yes, but after wearing it many hours yesterday and a day before, I can say confidently that the weight is no problem. Look for african women, carrying her complete shopping list on her head...


----------



## cucker tarlson (May 29, 2020)

Kanan said:


> yes, but after wearing it many hours yesterday and a day before, I can say confidently that the weight is no problem. Look for african women, carrying her complete shopping list on her head...


yeah,I don't know about several hours of gaming in such heavy,closed back headphones
I bet they sound great tho.


----------



## Kanan (May 29, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> yeah,I don't know about several hours of gaming in such heavy,closed back headphones
> I bet they sound great tho.


depends what game  it is, if the game sounds great, no problem. If not, it feels like overkill wearing them, you can switch to whatever else then, like speakers.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 29, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice 50th anniversary card just sad the cooler suxx more then Julia when she gets on it....


Hey now , each to their own falus capable vice withholding.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 29, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Hey now , each to their own falus capable vice withholding.



The 50th anniversary is a great card just wish AMD would think before they released it as a blower style card where the cooler can hit 100c under load.


----------



## Kanan (May 30, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> The 50th anniversary is a great card just wish AMD would think before they released it as a blower style card where the cooler can hit 100c under load.


It's not a problem, undervolt it a bit and it will be far better than out of the box.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (May 30, 2020)

Now it's loud, or was , since I've tuned it down.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 31, 2020)

Scored this at a yard sale for $10 US...






...a Logitech G910 Orion Spark.

It's not perfect obviously. The right Windows keycap is missing outright, the stem on the left alt keycap is broken, one of the kickstands is missing, and some of the RGB lights don't fully work. But it's a $110 keyboard that I got for $10.

Just typing this post, I don't think it'll replace my G610. The keycaps are kind of weird, the "i" key sometimes seems to go twice, and I think I like Cherry Browns over Romer Gs. If I did end up switching, it would take a lot of getting used to.

It was very dirty and well used when I got it, so I spent the last eight hours or so cleaning it.

Also ordered a new battery for my Elitebook. Still need to test it properly, but the battery life estimate is much better now.

EDIT: I'll continue to use my G610 on my main system. The Romer G switches almost feel mushy like a membrane keyboard. Might use it up at my offsite system or another secondary machine...


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Scored this at a yard sale for $10 US...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get some CRC electrical cleaner in the problem keys.

Nice find btw.


----------



## E-curbi (May 31, 2020)

AsRock said:


> *Get some CRC electrical cleaner* in the problem keys.
> 
> Nice find btw.



I apply that CRC for prepping the CPU contact points and the Noctua coolers coldplate and top of IHS - using an extremely secretive methodology - also one that no one knows about. 

(he he he he muwah ha ha ha)
[Evil Scientist Laugh]








Salvage Job:

Ripped out a few parts and saved what I could, *the rest had to be scuttled.* 

Dimastech bench didn't arrive yesterday as scheduled - be here tomorrow. Until then the secondary work rig looks like this.

Mounted on a kitchen towel!


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> I apply that CRC for prepping the CPU contact points and the Noctua coolers coldplate and top of IHS - using an extremely secretive methodology - also one that no one knows about.
> 
> (he he he he muwah ha ha ha)
> [Evil Scientist Laugh]
> ...


I swear you're doing this to haunt me..  Subliminal messages to get a Z390 Dark!!   !!


----------



## E-curbi (May 31, 2020)

phill said:


> I swear you're doing this to haunt me..  *Subliminal messages* to get a Z390 Dark!!   !!



It's actually a simple psychophysical measurement of just how long you can hold out. lol 

If you must buy Z390, then *wait until the Z390 Darks go on supersale - like $299 or $349* or so, and they will...

Looking ahead to newer platforms, I would not buy the Z490 Dark at all, because of well...Z490.
----
Especially with rumors like this below currently spreading like wildfire:

Rocket Lake Willow Cove Z590 +25%
Alder Lake Golden Cove Z690 +50%
Meteor Lake Ocean Cove Z790 +80%

...IPC gain over Skylake

If you can hold out Mr. phill, I'd future plan a Z790 Dark from EVGA, and an extremely thermal-efficient 7nm 8-core Ocean Cove processor. If you are into Single-Thread Performance that is. wink 

*Yea I know, they're only very early unsubstantiated rumors - but most of these Intel rumors turn out to be 90% accurate, still for now - front loader size bucket of salt.*


----------



## AsRock (May 31, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> I apply that CRC for prepping the CPU contact points and the Noctua coolers coldplate and top of IHS - using an extremely secretive methodology - also one that no one knows about.
> 
> (he he he he muwah ha ha ha)
> [Evil Scientist Laugh]
> ...



Me too HA!, although never needed it to clean the pin or socket.Much cheaper than that artic cleaning stuff.


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> It's actually a simple psychophysical measurement of just how long you can hold out. lol
> 
> If you must buy Z390, then *wait until the Z390 Darks go on supersale - like $299 or $349* or so, and they will...
> 
> ...


I did wonder with watching a recent Youtube vid, about the Z490 Dark really and the 10900k..  Not that I think price wise it's worth it performance wise but with the newer CPUs, re-designed IHS and lower temps, I kinda thought it might be worth it..  But hey....

Besides, 8 cores are so last year....  Need to step up the drive a bit, since with this WCG folding, the more cores, the merrier...  What does your 9900k manage with the Dark even with the air cooler?  5GHz pretty easy??


----------



## phill (May 31, 2020)

I'll drop you a PM @E-curbi  

I don't want to de-rail this thread and get a telling off by a mod now


----------



## E-curbi (May 31, 2020)

phill said:


> I'll drop you a PM @E-curbi
> 
> I don't want to de-rail this thread and get a telling off by a mod now


Yep, I deleted my last post - don't want to move off-topic.

------

Ok, back on track - *The show off your tech related purchase thread *

New PC building lamp Fenix PD40R V2.0 arrived Thursday - in deactivation chamber number 2 for 4days. 

USB-C rechargeable 3000 Lumens only 5inches long, only 4.1ounces (117grams) in weight - (5) brightness settings 30lumens - 350lumens - 1000lumens - 3000lumens - 2500lumens strobe

Lanyard seems a bit janky compared to the older lamp. Oh well, no big deal. 

Setting #2 350lumens should be more than adequate for most PC upgrades, except when working with the Z390 Dark board - yea that will require all 3000lumens to achieve even minor visibility.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 1, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Yep, I deleted my last post - don't want to move off-topic.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


Nice flashlight, where did you get it? Also, do you do most PC upgrades one-handed?


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 1, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Nice flashlight, where did you get it? Also, do you do most PC upgrades one-handed?



lol. 

Usually find a comfortable resting place somewhere on the pc for a flashlight while working on it...

Considered grabbing a headlamp this time around but we also need it for this upcoming hurricane season. 

Here's where it came from:

They offer some very sweet headlamps darn it super ideal for PC work - really want one. 









						Fenix Flashlights | World Leader in Fenix® Sales | Fenix Lighting USA
					

For more than 20 years, Fenix® has manufactured the best and brightest Fenix flashlights, headlamps, lanterns & bike lights.




					www.fenixlighting.com
				




Wanted USB charging this time around in case we lose power to the house during a storm can recharge this lamp off the car battery.






First charge, very cool.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi,
Yeah I was thinking what the heck happened 
Web images and links to stuff were edited out of my posts and all this is going on over and over 

Could of knocked me over with a feather when I saw the asus sealed box on the formula 545.us first time for everything I guess 
M.2 slot only really disappointing thing about this board 
No room for a real heatsink too narrow  

3600c16 4x8gb kit had for a while good price on the egg 285.us so had to snatch it up \
10900x off micro center 529.99


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hi all,

Bought a Canon EOS 2000D as my first DSLR camera so I can (hopefully) make better snaps of my rigs.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 2, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Bought a Canon EOS 2000D as my first DSLR camera so I can (hopefully) make better snaps of my rigs.
> View attachment 157611



Snaps or Snaps¿

Link: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snaps


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 2, 2020)

Dimastech Mini V2.0 arrived yesterday.

Very impressed with the build quality, the layout, and the finish. Appears silver under bright light, quickly moves to medium grey under indirect - due to the flake in the paint I would guess.

Now time to put it together. 

It arrived with the 5.25in and 3.5in drive bays already installed and the slide-out drawer or base also attached with four screws, not bad at all...

So sexy!


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 2, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Snaps or Snaps¿
> 
> Link: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snaps


Yes!


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 2, 2020)

Just finished pre ordering this.






						ASUS Prime B550M-A WiFi AMD AM4 (3rd Gen Ryzen™) Micro ATX motherboard (PCIe 4.0, WiFi 6, ECC memory, 1Gb LAN, HDMI 2.1/D-Sub, 4K@60HZ, Addressable Gen 2 RGB header and Aura Sync) : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

ASUS Prime B550M-A WiFi AMD AM4 (3rd Gen Ryzen™) Micro ATX motherboard (PCIe 4.0, WiFi 6, ECC memory, 1Gb LAN, HDMI 2.1/D-Sub, 4K@60HZ, Addressable Gen 2 RGB header and Aura Sync) : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




At $200 it is actually a not too bad deal considering what you get. I will be using this with a 3300X.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 2, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Just finished pre ordering this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame all the mATX boards are pretty "crap" in terms of features. Almost all the mini-ITX boards are much higher-end.
Keep in mind that the Prime boards have a bit limited UEFI compared to Asus' more premium boards.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 2, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's a shame all the mATX boards are pretty "crap" in terms of features. Almost all the mini-ITX boards are much higher-end.
> Keep in mind that the Prime boards have a bit limited UEFI compared to Asus' more premium boards.



M-ATX board don't the biggest seller anymore ITX took it's place that's also why they don't as great as they use to me with boards like the AsRock Z87M OC Formula that's in my dad's rig.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 2, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's a shame all the mATX boards are pretty "crap" in terms of features. Almost all the mini-ITX boards are much higher-end.
> Keep in mind that the Prime boards have a bit limited UEFI compared to Asus' more premium boards.



B550 is actually looking very promising. The two B550M Mortars are actually well-featured with respectable specs and power delivery. Not quite on the same level as, say, the Z490-G Strix, but it's a big step for mATX in achieving parity with Intel, where mATX has always had SKUs that go up to the upper-midrange, and there's also the Gene leading the pack on Intel every generation.

The Prime board, however, is not one of those aforementioned higher quality SKUs. 

I'm guessing it'll take a while to shake off the impression left by AM3 and AM3+ that ATX is necessary to support the VRM needs of AMD. But it looks like that era is finally coming to an end.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 2, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> B550 is actually looking very promising. The two B550M Mortars are actually well-featured with respectable specs and power delivery. Not quite on the same level as, say, the Z490-G Strix, but it's a big step for mATX in achieving parity with Intel, where mATX has always had SKUs that go up to the upper-midrange, and there's also the Gene leading the pack on Intel every generation.



With B550 at least what I heard on OC3D from TTL manufacters can wire the lanes differently this time around than on X570 and B450:









So I think this will be interresting to see what manufacters can really do because 1xPCI-E 4.0 x16 and 1xNVME 4.0 and then PCI-E 3.0 and NVME 3.0 on the same boards there are possibilities I believe for some weird and awesome combinations


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 2, 2020)

Got the Dimastech Mini V2.0 up and running. 

Static blue mobo lighting reflects nicely off the metallic grey sparkle.

Some random build pics, there were a few hiccups - wiring the Vandal switches when Dimastech provides you with connectors way too large for the pins - just need some crimping with the needle nose pliers, and I knew of that simple issue beforehand from watching assembly videos.

And you'll spend 30minutes sorting out which screws go where, but other than that *smooth as silk*. 

Just noticed, the Noctua cooler in the pics is SO DIRTY. How embarrassing.


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Got the Dimastech Mini V2.0 up and running.
> 
> Static blue mobo lighting reflects nicely off the metallic grey sparkle.
> 
> ...


Nice setup there @E-curbi, I have to make do with plastic stand offs and a bit of MDF


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 2, 2020)

phill said:


> Nice setup there @E-curbi, I have to make do with plastic stand offs and a bit of MDF



Thanks Phill, *the motherboard standoffs on this bench are pure genius, snap on - snap off, no screws no tools needed. (take a look at them in this pic below)*

It's my secondary older gear - running two pcs in the office. This one gets the hand-me-downs from the Batman build as time passes. 

Order one for yourself Mr. Phill. 

While they still have gray and black in stock - I almost got stuck with a yellow one. lol


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 3, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's a shame all the mATX boards are pretty "crap" in terms of features. Almost all the mini-ITX boards are much higher-end.
> Keep in mind that the Prime boards have a bit limited UEFI compared to Asus' more premium boards.




Of course but for what is for is a testing rig to really find out how good the 3300X and B550.  The mitigating factor for me though is the combination of PCIe 4.0 and 3.0 for NVME drives.



tabascosauz said:


> B550 is actually looking very promising. The two B550M Mortars are actually well-featured with respectable specs and power delivery. Not quite on the same level as, say, the Z490-G Strix, but it's a big step for mATX in achieving parity with Intel, where mATX has always had SKUs that go up to the upper-midrange, and there's also the Gene leading the pack on Intel every generation.
> 
> The Prime board, however, is not one of those aforementioned higher quality SKUs.
> 
> I'm guessing it'll take a while to shake off the impression left by AM3 and AM3+ that ATX is necessary to support the VRM needs of AMD. But it looks like that era is finally coming to an end.



I looked at the B450 Prime vs the B550 Prime and there is almost no contest. In my opinion the updates to the board more than justify the $85 increase in cost.


----------



## phill (Jun 3, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Thanks Phill, *the motherboard standoffs on this bench are pure genius, snap on - snap off, no screws no tools needed. (take a look at them in this pic below)*
> 
> It's my secondary older gear - running two pcs in the office. This one gets the hand-me-downs from the Batman build as time passes.
> 
> ...


I'd honestly rather put the cash towards a Z390 Dark and CPU if I'm honest...  The plastic stand offs do their job and I think they where say a fiver for either 50 or 100 form China!!  Being that they are 40mm high (they sent the wrong ones first time!) there's a decent bit of room for the back side of the board..  (I normally stick with 25mm)

And what is this I see, an Asus Apex??!!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jun 3, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> lol.
> 
> Usually find a comfortable resting place somewhere on the pc for a flashlight while working on it...
> 
> ...



They seem like good torches. I'm a fan of the Wolf Eyes torches, made in USA. I got tired from years of using cheap dodgy torches and it's totally worth getting a proper one.
I hear that good quality magnetic lamps like the Nitecore LR10 are great for lighting when you're working on equipment in the dark.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 3, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Got the Dimastech Mini V2.0 up and running.
> 
> Static blue mobo lighting reflects nicely off the metallic grey sparkle.
> 
> ...



Nice. I like that it comes with av switches and usb ports. My Streacom BC1 lacks those features. 
Does it support a radiator?


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 3, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Nice. I like that it comes with av switches and usb ports. My Streacom BC1 lacks those features.
> Does it support a radiator?



The mountable super strong fan stalk thingy will hold a 120mm or 140mm AIO or rad, buy one extra and you could support a 240mm or 280mm. Also (6) pre-threaded holes on the bench you could find just the right L-bracket and mount AIOs and fans - although Dimastech sells their larger benches that "directly" mount 360mm rads and fans, *this Mini V2.0 is mostly designed for air-cooling.*

But I've seen images enthusiasts simply resting a 240mm and 360mm AIO on their work table next to the Mini bench and all is well. 

Also, all the Mini V2 benches come with pre-drilled mounting holes and laser cut square spaces for mounting a dual USB 3.0 hub, but the actual hub and cable do not arrive in the box - it's an extra accessory I added to my order and ModMyMods just dropped it into the shipping box. 

Also added the black thumbscrew kit to my order $9.99 and ended up swapping out (12) silver pan-head stock screws for black thumbscrews - only because I like the contrasting colors gray and black.

And they have blue, green, and purple-pink thumbscrew kits if you want to make your bench more unique, I just stayed with black. 



PooPipeBoy said:


> They seem like good torches. I'm a fan of the Wolf Eyes torches, made in USA. I got tired from years of using cheap dodgy torches and it's totally worth getting a proper one.
> I hear that good quality magnetic lamps like the Nitecore LR10 are great for lighting when you're working on equipment in the dark.



Torches? Lamps? 

I guess when they output 3000lumens, we no longer call them flashlights. 

The tech has moved so fast since I was buying a triple D-cell flashlight outputting 60lumens and believing that was so amazing...

The batteries are becoming so advanced. This new 21700 size that came with the Fenix PD20R lamp is so large it doesn't even fit into my older Fenix dual 18650 charger.


----------



## E-Bear (Jun 6, 2020)

Don't want to brag but....


----------



## Valantar (Jun 6, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Don't want to brag but....
> 
> View attachment 158019
> View attachment 158020


You know, that's just not fair.


----------



## E-Bear (Jun 6, 2020)

Valantar said:


> You know, that's just not fair.



Life is not fair ! Weird thing is that I helped out an elderly woman today and she told me You are a good man I wish something nice will happen to you today.  I go shopping at second hand store then BAM !


----------



## Valantar (Jun 6, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Life is not fair ! Weird thing is that I helped out an elderly woman today and she told me You are a good man I wish something nice will happen to you today.  I go shopping at second hand store then BAM !


Must have been a witch. It's the only reasonable explanation.


----------



## E-Bear (Jun 6, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Must have been a witch. It's the only reasonable explanation.



An old dirty witch. She once slapped my but in the elevator telling me im handsome. I'm 39 shes around 80


----------



## The Foldinator (Jun 6, 2020)

Case for my old/new Asrock 960GM rc pc.
and blatantly testing if i still know howto post


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 7, 2020)

Short addition to my Viper 4400 kits:


Dinnercore said:


> Can someone help me, I can't stop buying these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After testing them for a bit I can still 100% recommend them. They are a joy to use and OC, don't just focus on the 4400 XMP profile. These are also great for earlier Ryzen CPUs and can be used at lower frequency with more aggressive timings just as well. 
They come close to or in some cases even outperform much more expensive kits and they work great in both dual- and quad-channel configurations. 

I settled for 4088MHz 15-15-15-34 @1.5V using my own subtimings after playing around a bit. They react very well to voltage, at the same time they are sensitive to heat. I use them on an open benchtable with some fans directed at the socket area. At borderline stability I could provoke errors just by turning the fans off and the errors stopped showing up when I turned the fans back on again.

This does not show the limit of these sticks, rather I felt most comfortable at this point because it lets my IMC run at a very relaxed voltage. And its super stable.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 7, 2020)

Found this at a yard sale yesterday for $10USD...






...a Pyle Pro SP3 amplifier.

First thing I noticed when I picked it up was how heavy it was for the size.






You can see why that is. It has a reasonably sized transformer in it as well as a decently sized heatsink on the amplifier chip. Since I didn't feel like removing the heatsink, I don't know what chip this is based on.

I am well aware that Pyle is far from a high end brand. While this claims to be a 150W (75W*2) amplifier, everything I've heard points toward it being around 40W RMS (20W*2).

I personally think it sounds great; no background hiss and the treble and bass controls work great. Having it paired with my Panasonic SB-PM19 bookshelf speakers is a match made in heaven. It has the perfect amount of power to drive them, and they sound great. I also tried it with some modified Apple Pro speakers I have, and they also sounded great.

My only complaint is about the LED level meters on the front. While I'm sure they'd look cool, they use blindingly bright blue LEDs (which I absolutely despise). I currently have electrical tape over them, maybe in the future I'll try replacing them with dimmer green LEDs.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 8, 2020)

Been about 3 years I was due.... I liked the G903 but the G502 is much more comfortable.


----------



## theonek (Jun 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Been about 3 years I was due.... I liked the G903 but the G502 is much more comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 158218


haha, mine G903 still sits in it's box, waiting patiently my primary G7 to die already, but she doesn't give up at all and still working flawlessly after so many years....


----------



## Disparia (Jun 8, 2020)

Dell Optiplex 3030 AIO for the low low price of free!

i5-4590S (4C 3.0, 3.7 Turbo)
4GB DDR3 1600
19.5" 1600x900



_Had_ a 5400rpm WD Blue installed, but I swapped it for an SSD.

This model lacks the R5 240 discrete GPU, so activities will be limited to what the HD 4600 iGPU can handle. It's holding a steady 30FPS in Minecraft right now.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 8, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Been about 3 years I was due.... I liked the G903 but the G502 is much more comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 158218





theonek said:


> haha, mine G903 still sits in it's box, waiting patiently my primary G7 to die already, but she doesn't give up at all and still working flawlessly after so many years....


Sadly, imho, the G90x series is a terrible replacement for the G7/5xx series. I get terrible pain in my arm from using my G900 that I was sent as a replacement for a G700s that wouldn't keep the settings. It only takes a few hours as well, so I guess the shape isn't at all compatible with me...
Not looking forward to the day my G500s dies, as the G502 SE I'm using at the moment isn't as comfortable and the scroll wheel isn't as nice.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 10, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Can someone help me, I can't stop buying these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of die does that kit use? I'm looking for some fast RAM for two upcoming Ryzen builds, and this definitely looks interesting.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 10, 2020)

Both the 4400 and 4000 kit use Samsung B die.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 10, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Been about 3 years I was due.... I liked the G903 but the G502 is much more comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 158218


Too heavy for me


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 10, 2020)

Valantar said:


> What kind of die does that kit use? I'm looking for some fast RAM for two upcoming Ryzen builds, and this definitely looks interesting.


What @oxrufiioxo said, they are Samsung B-die. I don't know if these are also very good bins or if the pcb-layout helps them to be so competitive on the market, buildzoid covered them some months ago. 

They also go 1T


----------



## Valantar (Jun 10, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Both the 4400 and 4000 kit use Samsung B die.





Dinnercore said:


> What @oxrufiioxo said, they are Samsung B-die. I don't know if these are also very good bins or if the pcb-layout helps them to be so competitive on the market, buildzoid covered them some months ago.
> 
> They also go 1T
> View attachment 158432


That's quite interesting ... pricing is definitely pretty good for what you get. They're too tall for my HTPC build sadly, and I kinda want to go 32GB for my main rig upgrade ... I might go for them for the HTPC and just remove the heatsinks I guess. Could always some 3rd party standard profile ones.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 10, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Too heavy for me




Hard for me to tell the difference between 110g and 114g.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 10, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Hard for me to tell the difference between 110g and 114g.


121g for g502
and 110 is already kinda stretching it for me.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 10, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> 121g for g502
> and 110 is already kinda stretching it for me.




The lightspeed version is only 114 grams


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 10, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The lightspeed version is only 114 grams


true.
you're getting any wheel rattle in infinite mode ?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 10, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> true.
> you're getting any wheel rattle in infinite mode ?



No wheel rattle on mine I would have taken it back lol. 

Not a huge fan of wires on my mice so I would never buy the 120g+ peasant edition.


JK its a pretty solid mouse too the weight of it doesn't bother me either.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 10, 2020)

geek'ish ...

smartring with bone conduction and 2 mic ... (plus gestures ) if it was not 69chf instead of 219chf i would probably not have bought it compulsively ...  but it work quite well and that's surprisingly fun to use, BT5.0 BLE 50mAh battery 1hrs communication max duration (you never use it that long thus it will hold the whole day) it can read my messages with the phone in the pocket and can use it for a "ok google" without everyones staring at me ... (the mics can pick up quite low whisper and unless volume at max, it's impossible to hear the ring vibrating and thus making sounds )


got a TCL 10 Pro (contract renewal ) my phone carrier had it for ~399$ instead of the msrp of 449$ (surprising ... ) i set up a delivery date that they did not uphold thus they did sent me a little extra (to be continued) mid range SOC (Snappy 675) 1200$ flagship construction and design... 6gb/128gb model with a 256gb uSD, i had lying around, already in (i think i should have enough storage ) 6.47 AMOLED curved edge screen (gorilla glass 5 ) with inscreen fingerprint ID (a bit slower than a capacitif but works fine) mat finish back with forest mist color (gorilla glass 5 too but,hum ... shimering emerald maybe .... forest mist sound a bit ... off ) quad AI camera 64mp dual flash with NO BUMP!, still a 3.5mm jack (!!!) plus a IR blaster ... free silicone case (quite thick)

after some day with it ... i find really hard to believe it runs on a Snappy 675 ... my previous phone SOC, a Kirin 980 which equal easily to a Snappy 855, felt quite the same and the AMOLED in house screen is so bloody freaking responsive and smooth in games that it is also hard to believe it's "only" a 60hz

no IP68, but still can hold a little splashing without any pain ... and IP68 phone are marketed wrong : ip68=/=waterproof ... specially not in a pool or at sea where the chlorine and salt, which is a chlorure, will eat the seals ... IP69K  which is the highest rank on the Ingress Protection (IP) like a GoPro (in the 100m case, although they are quite resiliant and do well without) or a rugged phone is waterproof ... but not the 1200$ flagship who are marketed as such 

the following, since my phone carrier took 5 day too much on a delivery they sent me the TWS buds that they did bundle in the next offer for free ... 179$~ value

Anker Soundcore Liberty 2 Pro ... well what the HECK! Anker? HiFi audio? what the HECK! at that price? aptX? balanced armature from Knowles? full sounding dynamic driver?sound reduction on call on 4 mics? 32hrs total playtime? USB-C plus Qi charging compatible? what the HECK! i can replace the Fiio FA1 (single BA) and the Sesh (single DD) and given how good they sound with the music type i listen ... ohhhh joy (plus the app with custom EQ with frequencies test based on your hearing is damn awesome ... or you can use presets and also customize how the 2 physical button act )


and even the box material and quality scream "HIGH END!!!" ... from Anker? what the CAKE!

ah yes one cons i saw in the reviews of it ... "no ANC" ... [joke]ANC is for hipster that have [censored] headphone/buds with poor sound isolation [/joke]... (ambient passthru on the other hand ... could have been practical ... )


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 10, 2020)

I purchased this for like £74 with shipping including a Intel Core i7-870, 12GB DDR3 Kingston, audio card, manual and a little extra not all and the box is a little beat.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 11, 2020)

So my Cooler Master Nepton 280 is not performing to the level I was expecting on my 3300X. One of the things I love about PC is this. I was thinking of getting a new CLC AIO but the cost of a decent AIO is over $100 Canadian. I have a disassembled Alphacool Eisbaer but the rad is too big for my HTPC (420MM) I also have a rad from a Deepcool unit but it is a 360mm, I looked up rads on Amazon and though aluminum rads are relatively inexpensive copper rads are more expensive than some good AIOs. I found an Alphacool Nexxoss 240MM 30MM rad for $139.99






						Alphacool 14157 NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm Radiator Water Cooling Radiators : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Alphacool 14157 NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm Radiator Water Cooling Radiators : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




Since all of my water cooling equipment is Alphacool already I was committed to getting this rad.

One of the cool things about Alphacool is that you can buy directly from the manufacturer so I went on their site. 









						Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm Radiator V.2
					

Alphacool ist ein international renommiertes Unternehmen im Bereich Wasserkühlungslösungen für Industrie- und Endkunden, das laufend Neuheiten und Verbesserungen entwickelt, die zur optimalen Kühlleistung und optischen Aufwertung der...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Shipping costs suck so I ended up saving about $12 Canadian vs buying it from Amazon but I will probably get it next week sometime instead of July. I want to see how far I can push the 3300X as the Nepton allows for 4.5 all day but the chip runs warm, even though it's only pulling 40 Watts when gaming (according to MSI Afterburner). I am going to use some Phanteks 140MM that are actually specced for 120MM fan ports so the entire rad will be getting airflow.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 12, 2020)

I bought a sharp LC-32HI3322E tv and for what it cost me I'm impressed.the colors are deep and realistic and it's got really good harman cardon speakes.bought it to hook it up to a ps4 pro and play some of the ps4 exclusives,see if I like a console.been a pc gamer my whole life.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2020)

wrist pain ... i should have seen that coming .... sooo putting my physiotherapist recommendation in effect :

Speedlink Sovos Vertical, i do like Speedlink a lot as a cheap but nice brand ... i had a Xeox gamepad that still serve me as a backup and my h.o.t.a.s is a Speedlink (a Airrow basically a VKB Gladiator for the euro market, and it is quite awesome ... specially for Elite Dangerous )

gaming oriented (well i need a lot of thumb button, the Spatha had 6 plus 2 under the index finger in addition to the left click) , RGB (so i can choose pure white lightning instead of being stuck with red or blue) quite comfortable 8 thumb buttons, take time to get used to it specially the Joystick click which is hard to click without pressing "L/R" click, thus i set it to ESC which i use less than 1234567 (which are set to the 123 bottom row, joystick : 4 up 5 down 6 back 7 forward (just like i did with my Roccat Tyon back in the days) and as mentioned ESC on joyclick 

~40chf and the build is not bad at all, i still have the reflex of having my wrist resting on the mouse and doing minimal moves (with 10k dpi set on 3600 it work very well on a 32" 1620p screen) but i try to full grip it and use it as designed  comfy ... (will still keep my Spatha for travel hehe .. )

15chf well i waited till that one did hit the bargain bin  worth the wait ... now another wait is on : download wait 


and another geekish "toy", it has a app for OCR thus tech'ish

Rocketbook Everlast Mini (ohhh made in USA? interesting) plus it use my "go to" type of ball pen (Pilot friXion) and they bundle one with it (plus a small microfiber cleaning cloth ) all that for 15chf, worth it (a friXion is 5chf usually ) no more A5 noteblock buying needed yaaaayyyy more eco friendly!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 12, 2020)

I like that rocketbook


----------



## theonek (Jun 12, 2020)

this mouse looks like a gear lever, hope it is comfortable though...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 12, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> ah yes one cons i saw in the reviews of it ... "no ANC" ... [joke]ANC is for hipster that have [censored] headphone/buds with poor sound isolation [/joke]... (ambient passthru on the other hand ... could have been practical ... )


I guess you've never been on a 14h flight then if you really think that...
I have a pair, of now old, Sony WH-1000XM2 and I can't tell you how much more comfortable my long haul flights are.

Interesting in-ears though, hopefully more companies follow suite with the balanced armatures.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 12, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess you've never been on a 14h flight then if you really think that...
> I have a pair, of now old, Sony WH-1000XM2 and I can't tell you how much more comfortable my long haul flights are.
> 
> Interesting in-ears though, hopefully more companies follow suite with the balanced armatures.


on a flight : flight mode thus i get wired ... but all my headset/buds have a good isolation seal   (joking joking ... i know you have to put in flight mode and then you can activate WiFi and BT once the plane took off with some flight company )

on the longest flight i went on i would have to charge these only 2 times (it has a kind of quick charge : 10 min in the box = 2hrs playtime) 15hrs my buds at the time had 12hrs total playtime 4hrs buds plus 3 more charge in the case ... but they had a good seal and i even used them as earplug for the 3hrs left 
actually i had a 24hrs flight twice ... DC-10 on the go and 747 on the way back but that was 9yrs before the first consumer BT product and quite before the  Bose Quietcomfort 15  and the Onkyo W800BT  (first ANC headphone and first TWS earbuds consumer/commercial products in 2009 respectively 2015 )

interesting enough : "In 1986, Bose and Sennheiser both presented active noise-cancelling headsets for aircraft pilots, with the Sennheiser design appearing in a Funkschau paper and the Bose design appearing in an ASME paper. A prototype Bose product was used to prevent hearing loss in pilots during the first non-stop around-the-world flight in the Rutan Voyager. The company (Bose) was the first to release active noise cancelling headphones as a consumer product." i was 5 at the time hehe

nah i reckon ANC is a nice thing to have, although i do not need it (hence the [joke] and yes it was a joke not my real thought on the subject  ) but i would prefer Ambient passthru instead.

sooo i tested them for a day and a half and they sound bloody awesome, i use the custom EQ based on my hearing test ... i am amazed how Anker and their sub Brand Soundcore managed to get that good since the Zolo Liberty and Liberty+ (the buds a a bit bulky and stick out quit a lot, which is another cons some reviewer mentioned, but for me it's not a cons at all   )



theonek said:


> this mouse looks like a gear lever, hope it is comfortable though...


yeah ... it does feel like a gear shift ... but yep quite comfortable, the hand position (handshake) is quite more natural


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 12, 2020)

Well, not a purchase but a freebie (the laptop on my specs, just grabbed one SSD from my main PC) 



Spoiler


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 12, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Well, not a purchase but a freebie (the laptop on my specs, just grabbed one SSD from my main PC)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I remember replacing the spinner in my Lenovo for an SSD and boy, what a difference! And upping the RAM to 8GB.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 12, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I remember replacing the spinner in my Lenovo for an SSD and boy, what a difference! And upping the RAM to 8GB.


I got this without a HDD and this had a broken screen, I got also a second one which didn't power up so I took the screen panel from it. Also, as a discarded business laptop, this had the supervisor password in BIOS which I managed to get rid of. Even though this SSD (Gigabyte 240GB) is DRAM-less, this is still pretty fast in general usage. 

Having 1080p resolution is also great, my previous laptops have been some old slow POS with 1366x768 or similar 720p-ish.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 12, 2020)

E-Bear said:


> Don't want to brag but....
> 
> View attachment 158019
> View attachment 158020



Brings back fond memories. Lucky man, if my sister didn't take my NES, I too would still have it.

Nice find!


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 12, 2020)

Sadly, saying goodbye to Radeon for now, bad problems made me shift to Nvidia, i would have gotten a 2070S but i wanted a better screen too.

Got the quantum dot VA 144hz Samsung screen

For anyone interested, pretty detailed video on the screen i bought.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 12, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess you've never been on a 14h flight then if you really think that...
> I have a pair, of now old, Sony WH-1000XM2 and I can't tell you how much more comfortable my long haul flights are.



I have that same pair. Funny how they are considered "old" now even though they came out like 3 years ago. Mine still work great. I dont think the new models sound any better. The newer ones just have more bells and whistles so they can sell them.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 12, 2020)

Easy Rhino said:


> I have that same pair. Funny how they are considered "old" now even though they came out like 3 years ago. Mine still work great. I dont think the new models sound any better. The newer ones just have more bells and whistles so they can sell them.


Prices vary very wildly on those headphones.


----------



## Kanan (Jun 12, 2020)

Easy Rhino said:


> I have that same pair. Funny how they are considered "old" now even though they came out like 3 years ago.


3 years is nothing when it comes to headphones. There are designs, that are 30 years old and with minimal changes still used today - you can consider them old, but they're still great.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 12, 2020)

Easy Rhino said:


> I have that same pair. Funny how they are considered "old" now even though they came out like 3 years ago. Mine still work great. I dont think the new models sound any better. The newer ones just have more bells and whistles so they can sell them.


The new ones are apparently lighter and have a better fit. The XM4's don't look like they're bringing much to the table, but I guess we'll see soon enough.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 13, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess you've never been on a 14h flight then if you really think that...
> I have a pair, of now old, Sony WH-1000XM2 and I can't tell you how much more comfortable my long haul flights are.
> 
> Interesting in-ears though, hopefully more companies follow suite with the balanced armatures.


My SkullCandy headphones have saved my sanity on numerous occasions on 13 hour flights, so I know exactly where you're coming from mate.
We have one coming up, hopefully, in September from Buenos Aires to Gatwick and playing Lara Croft Go with the headphones on takes me to another place.
Mind you, the Dreamliner is a pretty good piece of kit anyway.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 13, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> The new ones are apparently lighter and have a better fit. The XM4's don't look like they're bringing much to the table, but I guess we'll see soon enough.


mhhh now that you mention it, i have a Fiio EH3 NC on wishlist, because i intend to gift my Pioneer SE-MS7BT-S to my father for his smart TV and iPad use (since i will gift the Sesh TWS earbuds to my mother )
mhhh i do like to have a over ear option in complement to my TWS buds ... and hilariously enough selling my FA1 plus RC-BT plus HB3 case would make me sad to have "only" a CL06 otg cable and a Q1 Mark II from them  ... so buying a Pioneer SE-MS9BN-B is not an option and the Sony WH1000XM3 is a bit out of my budget 

now the Sony WF1000XM3 were also on my wishlist but i didn't knew about the Anker one before my phone carrier offered them to me free ... and sony ANC'able one have 2 major turn down for me, 1 no aptX/aptX HD 2. they are dual  correction, single driver but only dynamic (once you go BA you get addicted to it quite fast ... dog, i loved my FA1!)



Splinterdog said:


> My SkullCandy headphones have saved my sanity on numerous occasions on 13 hour flights, so I know exactly where you're coming from mate.
> We have one coming up, hopefully, in September from Buenos Aires to Gatwick and playing Lara Croft Go with the headphones on takes me to another place.
> Mind you, the Dreamliner is a pretty good piece of kit anyway.


Crusher?



Kanan said:


> 3 years is nothing when it comes to headphones. There are designs, that are 30 years old and with minimal changes still used today - you can consider them old, but they're still great.


that's totally true, the Pioneer SE-MS7BT-S i have date from 2017 too and they are still bloody awesome.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 13, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Well, not a purchase but a freebie (the laptop on my specs, just grabbed one SSD from my main PC)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




That is free!?  It is about the same spec as my brother's thinkpad T440p which I used for my main pc after I sold my PC. They are worth alot especially the 1080p screen! My screen still have the crappy 1366x766, I upgraded the ram to max 16GB ddr3 and bless it with a 1TB ssd which is quickly filled up with videos lol. The screen can be upgraded for mine but never got around exploring it. Pretty sure you can even upgrade the cpu in that also. I love how easy is it to fix thinkpad, 2 screws and we away.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> That is free!?  It is about the same spec as my brother's thinkpad T440p which I used for my main pc after I sold my PC. They are worth alot especially the 1080p screen! My screen still have the crappy 1366x766, I upgraded the ram to max 16GB ddr3 and bless it with a 1TB ssd which is quickly filled up with videos lol. The screen can be upgraded for mine but never got around exploring it. Pretty sure you can even upgrade the cpu in that also. I love how easy is it to fix thinkpad, 2 screws and we away.


Yeah, got it for free  My uncle works as an IT tech guy so he gave me some old ThinkPads as a birthday gift. I got two of these E540s, this one had a broken screen panel and I replaced it from the other one like I mentioned above.  Also I got three T61s but he didn't have an AC adapter with those. I need to find one online.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 13, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Yeah, got it for free  My uncle works as an IT tech guy so he gave me some old ThinkPads as a birthday gift. I got two of these E540s, this one had a broken screen panel and I replaced it from the other one like I mentioned above.  Also I got three T61s but he didn't have an AC adapter with those. I need to find one online.



Dang! That's a nice freebie. These dual-core full TDP Sandy/Ivy/Haswell i5s and i7s are still really nice for daily tasks when paired with a good SSD. My first laptop, an Asus with a i5-3210M is still alive and kicking with a MX100. By contrast, my second laptop with a 15W i7-4510U is already struggling.

To me they represent a special breed, too, as the last socketed mobile chips. Cooling and BIOS whitelist permitting, you might even fit a -MQ part in there. Intel only started killing off rPGA in Haswell with the BGA -HQ SKUs.


----------



## btarunr (Jun 13, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I was thinking what the heck happened
> Web images and links to stuff were edited out of my posts and all this is going on over and over
> 
> ...


I hate it when retailers put their ugly barcode stickers in places like that (on that 10900K box). Congrats!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Dang! That's a nice freebie. These dual-core full TDP Sandy/Ivy/Haswell i5s and i7s are still really nice for daily tasks when paired with a good SSD. My first laptop, an Asus with a i5-3210M is still alive and kicking with a MX100. By contrast, my second laptop with a 15W i7-4510U is already struggling.
> 
> To me they represent a special breed, too, as the last socketed mobile chips. Cooling and BIOS whitelist permitting, you might even fit a -MQ part in there. Intel only started killing off rPGA in Haswell with the BGA -HQ SKUs.


Hm, didn't even thought about the whitelisting, sometimes this gives errors about unauthorized network card even though it's the original... taking the battery away and putting it back solves it.

I need to do some research, upgrading this with a 4c/8t CPU would be cool, though I have to remember that this is a 37W TDP one so I guess that the upgrade should be something similar. An i7-4702MQ is a 37W one..

e: Also I didn't even know that these are the last socketed ones


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 13, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Hm, didn't even thought about the whitelisting, sometimes this gives errors about unauthorized network card even though it's the original... taking the battery away and putting it back solves it.
> 
> I need to do some research, upgrading this with a 4c/8t CPU would be cool, though I have to remember that this is a 37W TDP one so I guess that the upgrade should be something similar. An i7-4702MQ is a 37W one..
> 
> e: Also I didn't even know that these are the last socketed ones



Yeah  sadly last in a very long line of PGA mobile processors dating back so long I can't even keep track of them all. In my old CPU collection I have the C2D T7100 (PGA478) out of the first laptop I ever used. It still technically works and did a lot to introduce me to very playable performance in my first real computer games, but unfortunately back then the GMA iGPU was on the motherboard and it died after years of inadequate cooling.



I de-pinned all my old PGA CPUs for ease of handling (AMD pins are frickin sharp) but you can see from how it looks that those aren't pads.

In most people's minds Intel moved entirely to LGA with LGA775 but the mobile chips continued for a long time. Still waiting on something to die in the Ivy Bridge laptop so I can bring the 3210M into the collection. The lack of IHS but still having the labelling that would otherwise go on the IHS makes these guys real nice once they're cleaned up.


----------



## heinztvoert (Jun 13, 2020)

This is the last piece of the puzzle for new build. 

i7-2600k you have been a workhorse, time to retire.


----------



## s3thra (Jun 13, 2020)

I decided to replace my old RX 580 with a new Gigabyte RX 5600 XT Gaming OC 6G.

Just unboxed:


And installed in my rig:


Just a little retail therapy. 

For those interested, I had to replace the original F60 BIOS with the updated F61 BIOS listed on the Gigabyte website for this rev. 1.0 version of the card. The flash utility that you download from the Gigabyte site doesn't actually work though (it says something like "incompatibly BIOS"), so I had to flash it with AMDVbFlash instead. That worked a treat.

The reason I had to flash it straight away was (other than the infamous post-release memory speed enhancement) I had all sorts of crashing going on with Windows. Not playing games mind you, just using the desktop/web browsing etc. the system would just hard lock after a few minutes of usage.

I had read there were teething issues, so I was prepared to flash it. I guess the "Improve Stability" file description for the updated BIOS does really mean something because I haven't had any crashes since!

Anyway, this thing is pretty sweet to play Doom Eternal with!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2020)

s3thra said:


> I decided to replace my old RX 580 with a new Gigabyte RX 5600 XT Gaming OC 6G.
> 
> Just unboxed:
> View attachment 158829
> ...


Love your cable management!  Is that thing under the card a support or something?


----------



## s3thra (Jun 13, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Love your cable management!  Is that thing under the card a support or something?


Thanks! And yes, it's just a support bracket I've had for a while to counteract GPU sag. Search for "upHere" on Amazon and you'll find it. It's a $10 part.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 13, 2020)

Just got my MSI X570 Tomahawk - paid £219 from AWD-IT. Really happy with it. It is a great board.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 14, 2020)

Somewhat tech-related birthday present that I split the cost of...






...a new desk chair.

It's a Tempur-Pedic TP6400, and it's replacing some generic faux-leather chair I got at a yard sale years ago for like $40USD. This one was $250 before tax.

My old chair was on its last legs. The cushion on the bottom had worn all the way down to the plywood backing, the threads on the armrest screws kept slipping out, and it had pretty bad ergonomics. I'm 6'3" and I need support for my head and neck. This new chair is much better in that regard.






Assembly took about 25 minutes. The lower cushion is dense memory foam and the backrest has a soft foam. It's very comfortable.

Hope it works better than my first attempt at getting a new chair, which was a $60 one from Costco that absolutely killed my back and wore out in a matter of days.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Just got my MSI X570 Tomahawk - paid £219 from AWD-IT. Really happy with it. It is a great board.


You know those anti-static bags are only static free on the inside right?
You risk zapping your parts by placing them on the outside.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 14, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> You know those anti-static bags are only static free on the inside right?
> You risk zapping your parts by placing them on the outside.



Usually I never had a problem with that but if I need to test something I usually put the motherboard on the cardbord box it arrives in to test outside a case.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 14, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> You know those anti-static bags are only static free on the inside right?
> You risk zapping your parts by placing them on the outside.


In the past 15 years that I've built computers (for myself, others and work) never had an issue with static energy. I did not do the assembly on the bag, it was just for the photo.


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 14, 2020)

WINSINN 40mm Fan 24V Hydraulic Bearing Brushless 4010 40x10mm - High Speed (Pack of 5Pcs) : Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy



					www.amazon.co.uk
				








						Rankie HDMI Extension Cable, High Speed Male to Female Cable with Ethernet, 0.9 m : Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo
					

Rankie HDMI Extension Cable, High Speed Male to Female Cable with Ethernet, 0.9 m : Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo



					www.amazon.co.uk
				










Made to spec. 4.6 inch holes, no carpet.









						Speaker pod box mount co axial component van car audio sub amp 6.5 5.25 5 4 ...  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Speaker pod box mount co axial component van car audio sub amp 6.5 5.25 5 4 ... at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 14, 2020)

After 10days of *really trying hard*, just wasn't feelin' it with that sparkly finish on the silver - metallic grey test bench, so grabbed the simple black.

_"Them dayum sparkly sparkles man - they're tearing me apart!" _ 

Gonna do a 100% Total Black-Out Bench build, with some black Vandal switches with white leds, instead of the stock silver with blue led, and Plasti-Dip or electrical tape the mobo stand-offs also to black, already grabbed the deep black thumbscrew kit so there won't be a single sparkly sparkle or shimmer or glimmer - anywhere in sight.

Yea but, what about that shiny logo sticker on the new black bench? 

------

Why didn't you just Plasti-Dip the silver bench to black? Got a buyer for the silver bench, losing about $40. Oh well, live and learn. 

Before:



After:









Two hours later...the black feels much more comfortable in this office space.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 14, 2020)

The black version also looks good, tbh, *E-curbi.*

Finally the last cable came in for my Streacom BC1.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 14, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Finally the last cable came in for my Streacom BC1.



That's some WiFi power you got there. Rarely I see WiFi add-on cards in systems.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 14, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> That's some WiFi power you got there. Rarely I see WiFi add-on cards in systems.


If the mobo doesn't have any it's always handy to have.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 14, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> You know those anti-static bags are only static free on the inside right?
> You risk zapping your parts by placing them on the outside.


I did it one the ouside like a thousand times.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 14, 2020)

Good things are coming...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 14, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Good things are coming...
> View attachment 159036


finally retiring that ancient lc system ?  

I'm thinking about water myself,but might start with an aio.
custom loop is way too time consuming for me.
I can't even be bothered to blow the dust off my d15s
liquid freezer 2 is banging value









						Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 (ACFRE00068A) - Chłodzenie wodne - Morele.net
					

Chłodzenie wodne Arctic Liquid Freezer II 360 (ACFRE00068A) jest dostępny w Morele.net! Szukasz tego produktu? Sprawdź - najczęściej to właśnie Morele.net ma najniższą cenę w Polsce.




					www.morele.net
				




that's like 50 pln more than I paid for my d15s.I can probably cover nearly half of that by selling my air cooler.

edit rdered!

gonna be a tight squeeze cause p600s has 65mm clearance for top clc and this is 38+25.should fit tho.I'm glad I didn't get the define 7 cause I've seen ppl having problems with liquid freezer II


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 14, 2020)

Not quite new, but now that I've got time again, I finally got around to removing the pesky red tops on the Trident Z heatspreaders. The resulting pure two-tone is one of the best looking DIMMs, behind perhaps GeiL White Dragon, Royals, and Dominator Platinum SE.






Unfortunately, I'm still looking for a way to put these E-die sticks to use again. In the Samsung lineup, they're supposed to be second only to B-die.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 15, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> finally retiring that ancient lc system ?


Nope just changing the block. My pump runs as well as day 1 and have a full copper 360 rad. Works fine.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 15, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Not quite new, but now that I've got time again, I finally got around to removing the pesky red tops on the Trident Z heatspreaders. The resulting pure two-tone is one of the best looking DIMMs, behind perhaps GeiL White Dragon, Royals, and Dominator Platinum SE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personally I am not giving up the 5 Geil Dragon RAM sticks I have


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 15, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> The black version also looks good, tbh, *E-curbi.*
> 
> Finally the last cable came in for my Streacom BC1.
> View attachment 159031



Congratulations on that final cable bro, looks nice, I LOVE the idea and functionality of test benches repurposed as permanent open air chassis, thermals are always vastly improved. 

*Went with the Dimastech instead of the Streacom since it's overall form factor reminded me of classic tube amplifiers*, horizontal base and you build your components on top with a short front (control) panel that can be filled in with more gear if you wish.

Got (2) black Vandal switches on the way, a Dimastech ring for PWR and a Lamptron dot for Reset, grabbed some CaseLabs Vandal cables out of my older S8 test bench since I really don't like those "ketchup and mustard" stock Dimastech red and yellow switch cables and the CaseLabs are all black, look very nice.

Going to black-out the USB 3.0 hub with Plasti-Dip and install, and get a Supermicro 2.5inch SSD dual bay device for the now empty front panel, should look ok as the space fills in.

The Streacom BC-1 is much more portable and breaks down nicer, and it looks much lighter aluminum vs steel - than the Dimastech, but I don't have any plans on moving or transporting my bench - using it as more of an open air permanent chassis than a test bench - won't be swapping parts out very often, just a nice 2ndary inaudible office build to compliment the Batman primary rig.

And boy, do they look great together. 









Yea, this bench build is still a work in progress, very empty at the moment - parts on the way to fill in the front panel, and I'll mount that Aquaero 6 with some Velcro.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 15, 2020)

@E-curbi  that Radeon Pro GPU is crying out for a can of black spray paint.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 15, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> @E-curbi  that Radeon Pro GPU is crying out for a can of black spray paint.



lol, 

The blue cover plate is going to get a nice black coating of Plasti-Dip, might leave the Radeon "R" on the fan spindle blue, masking off the fan and electrical contacts. lol

That's a super-inexpensive AMD Radeon Pro 2100 card, only like $94 from Newegg, using an only slightly nicer Radeon Pro 4100 in the primary office rig, both GPU fans controlled by MSI Afterburner software - which actually recognizes workstation graphics cards, who woulda thunk it? 

One day I'll break down and actually buy a REAL Gaming Card - although the Radeon Pro 2100 plays the original Half-Life and Black Mesa just fine...


----------



## PerfectWave (Jun 15, 2020)

bought a wacom intuos M and look at the nesty blemish on the surface LOL (sending back). WACOM quality. I have a cheap HUION and works just

fine....

how do you insert image without attaching it on a post?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 15, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Personally I am not giving up the 5 Geil Dragon RAM sticks I have


Five? What happened to the sixth?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 15, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Five? What happened to the sixth?



Ask the German company that had only one stick for sale


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 15, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> bought a wacom intuos M and look at the nesty blemish on the surface LOL (sending back). WACOM quality. I have a cheap HUION and works just
> 
> fine....
> 
> how do you insert image without attaching it on a post?



If you insert it inline as a thumb or full image I don't think the attachment shows up in the post. Nevertheless I always use imgur for full quality pictures, so it's just a link and doesn't rely on TPU filehosting.


----------



## heinztvoert (Jun 16, 2020)

So just got my 3800x today.. Opened the packaged. chip looks nice but...included Wraith Prism?   Good thin I am not going to use it.


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 16, 2020)

heinztvoert said:


> Opened the packaged. chip looks nice but...included Wraith Prism? Good thin I am not going to use it.



I think I would get an exchange as you don't know what actually happened to that cooler. Could have shocked the hell out of the chip as well man.


----------



## heinztvoert (Jun 16, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> I think I would get an exchange as you don't know what actually happened to that cooler. Could have shocked the hell out of the chip as well man.



I did contact online retailer, couple hours later got message with tracking number - sending me a new ryzen.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 16, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> The black version also looks good, tbh, *E-curbi.*
> 
> Finally the last cable came in for my Streacom BC1.
> View attachment 159031


Hey man did you buy the stand for your components, or make it ?



heinztvoert said:


> So just got my 3800x today.. Opened the packaged. chip looks nice but...included Wraith Prism?   Good thin I am not going to use it. View attachment 159173



ive got 2 of them , and think they are good coolers.* If *u use it Scrape off the paste ,it goes hard like dry plaster after heat use and apply something like  arctic silver and it dropped the temp 5c with a 3700x


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 16, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> Hey man did you buy the stand for your components, or make it ?



You mean the bench? It's the Streacom BC1., which I bought 



E-curbi said:


> Congratulations on that final cable bro, looks nice, I LOVE the idea and functionality of test benches repurposed as permanent open air chassis, thermals are always vastly improved.



Thanks! I only had to wait a month 

--
I bought the Huawei FreeLace cause it got good reviews. They work great with my laptop, and phone of course. They are closed headphones so no other noise will be heard which is great except when cycling, but then I just set it to low volume. The sound quality doesn't compare to my old Sennheiser (wired) headphones but are still good (enough).


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 16, 2020)

I'm hoping that his little beauty will arrive for my birthday on Thursday - Corsair M65 Elite. 
How much?
More than north of the border, shall we say.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm hoping that his little beauty will arrive for my birthday on Thursday


Happy Birthday even though it's a couple of days early. So your moving up to 63?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 16, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Happy Birthday even though it's a couple of days early. So your moving up to 63?


Many thanks and yes I am.
63 going on 18


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm hoping that his little beauty will arrive for my birthday on Thursday - Corsair M65 Elite.
> How much?
> More than north of the border, shall we say.
> View attachment 159263


I've had this mouse for years and little did I even think to take much notice under neath and realise that those three 'screws' come out with weights on...  Oops.....

Aside my full on blonde mode at the moment, what pulled you towards the Corsair mouse @Splinterdog ?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 16, 2020)

phill said:


> I've had this mouse for years and little did I even think to take much notice under neath and realise that those three 'screws' come out with weights on...  Oops.....
> 
> Aside my full on blonde mode at the moment, what pulled you towards the Corsair mouse @Splinterdog ?


I've had a Corsair M40 mouse for donkey's years (2011?) and it's still going strong on my other rig, so it's more than paid for itself.
I currently have an AFX LM02016 gaming mouse which I think you can only pick up at PC World (UK), but I thought I'd treat myself and add to the Corsair family (kbd and aio).
Besides, it's had very good reviews and I would have liked a Dark Core wireless, but they're as rare as hen's teeth down here. Anyway, I like a fairly heavy mouse with weights, the iCUE RGB  is a nice touch and it strikes me as excellent quality.
I hope it turns up on time


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I've had a Corsair M40 mouse for donkey's years (2011?) and it's still going strong on my other rig, so it's more than paid for itself.
> I currently have an AFX LM02016 gaming mouse which I think you can only pick up at PC World (UK), but I thought I'd treat myself and add to the Corsair family (kbd and aio).
> Besides, it's had very good reviews and I would have liked a Dark Core wireless, but they're as rare as hen's teeth down here. Anyway, I like a fairly heavy mouse with weights, the iCUE RGB  is a nice touch and it strikes me as excellent quality.
> I hope it turns up on time


As mentioned, I have the M65 mouse and it's been fine.  I'm not sure what would be making it a better mouse or not for me but its worked fine, has even withstood my youngest trying to eat it...  I wonder if they check for that in quality control at Corsair??  Still, the only thing I'd really noticed over the time is that where the button is where my thumb rests, around there the slightly rough texture has worn away and gone smooth.. lol  I suppose I could say that I'm holding it wrong but I didn't wish to drag the conversation down...  (Damn it, too late..  )

I do wish however that my Corsair keyboard has worked as well as the mouse..  I see to have had that one fail which is somewhat frustrating and that was after a RMA replacement already...  Not sure I'd buy another Corsair keyboard mind.....


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 16, 2020)

@phill 
I forgot to mention the sniper button on the M65 which could be handy as I play a lot of sniper games. Oh and the aluminium body too.
Surprised to hear about your keyboard. Touch wood, mine seems to be holding up.
I shall of course post pics once the mouse arrives


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> @phill
> I forgot to mention the sniper button on the M65 which could be handy as I play a lot of sniper games. Oh and the aluminium body too.
> Surprised to hear about your keyboard. Touch wood, mine seems to be holding up.
> I shall of course post pics once the mouse arrives


@Splinterdog in all the FPS games I used to play with this mouse, I've never once used the thing!!   Talk about being a true blonde.....


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 17, 2020)

I have picked up a mATX B450 M-K going into a spare mATX White Corsair Air Carbide case . What is new for me is check out the
M.2 SSD Clip .....I reckon a screw would be better , but seems like a good idea ?


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 17, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> I have picked up a mATX B450 M-K going into a spare mATX White Corsair Air Carbide case . What is new for me is check out the
> M.2 SSD Clip .....I reckon a screw would be better , but seems like a good idea ?
> 
> 
> ...


Probably less expensive versus using a standoff, and screw.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 17, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> I've had a Corsair M40 mouse for donkey's years (2011?) and it's still going strong on my other rig, so it's more than paid for itself.
> I currently have an AFX LM02016 gaming mouse which I think you can only pick up at PC World (UK), but I thought I'd treat myself and add to the Corsair family (kbd and aio).
> Besides, it's had very good reviews and I would have liked a Dark Core wireless, but they're as rare as hen's teeth down here. Anyway, I like a fairly heavy mouse with weights, the iCUE RGB  is a nice touch and it strikes me as excellent quality.
> I hope it turns up on time


i agree with having a heavier mouse my CM havoc has been excellent , this Corsair M40 could be a upgrade. I especially like the extra weights


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 17, 2020)

My tech related purchases, new and better than stock cables for my USB3.0 (think it's now called USB 3.1 G1) 2.5" external HDDs, and a DP1.4 VESA certified DP cable as well as a HDMI 2.1 cable (not using its full potential yet, though if I should upgrade my monitor and/or TV in the future, the cables should be more than capable).


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 17, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Probably less expensive versus using a standoff, and screw.



the install should be interesting , i wasn't going to spend anymore cash for a while but now i want to test it with a m.2 *lol*


----------



## Valantar (Jun 17, 2020)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> In the past 15 years that I've built computers (for myself, others and work) never had an issue with static energy. I did not do the assembly on the bag, it was just for the photo.





cucker tarlson said:


> I did it one the ouside like a thousand times.


It's not about static, those bags are conductive on the outside, so putting something with lots of electrical contracts on top and connecting power comes with the risk of frying something. The motherboard box is an excellent non-conductive work surface. Good thing it was just for the photo


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 17, 2020)

Valantar said:


> It's not about static, those bags are conductive on the outside, so putting something with lots of electrical contracts on top and connecting power comes with the risk of frying something. The motherboard box is an excellent non-conductive work surface. Good thing it was just for the photo


i cant imagine anyone connecting power with the bag underneath


----------



## AsRock (Jun 17, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> i cant imagine anyone connecting power with the bag underneath



Your kidding right ?, you seen the stupid lately ?.  And it is why i like to say if they removed the safety warnings, you know those real stupid ones there would be a lot less stupid in the world right now.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 17, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> I have picked up a mATX B450 M-K going into a spare mATX White Corsair Air Carbide case . What is new for me is check out the
> M.2 SSD Clip .....I reckon a screw would be better , but seems like a good idea ?
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that really is some terrible plastic crap!



biffzinker said:


> Probably less expensive versus using a standoff, and screw.


I highly doubt that, considering how cheap screws are. I guess they can save some money as they don't have to attach multiple standoffs, but htat's about it. But I guess 1 cent per board is still 1 cent...



r.h.p said:


> i cant imagine anyone connecting power with the bag underneath


I've repaired systems where the shop that built them originally put the pink foam pad underneath the motherboard. Yes, as in, they punched holes in them to make them fit on the case standoffs...


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 17, 2020)

One Vandal switch in black arrived today and quickly became a modding disaster leading to a solder job to salvage the part.

So the + LED PWR pin would push flat into the switch housing when trying to mount the clip lead, yea defective switch. So no biggie got out the soldering iron and attempted a direct solder joint - clip to pin then the CaseLabs wiring unraveled and broke apart in my hands - geeezus 

No problemo, just stripped away the rubber insulating wrap and added more silver solder. Now, the switch is BBU, beyond butt ugly - but it don't show. 

Black cabling is an improvement over the ketchup and mustard stock Dimastech (red and yellow) cables - and the black switch on the front panel looks very stealthy vs the stock shiny silver switch.

One more to go.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 17, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Wow, that really is some terrible plastic crap!
> 
> 
> I highly doubt that, considering how cheap screws are. I guess they can save some money as they don't have to attach multiple standoffs, but htat's about it. But I guess 1 cent per board is still 1 cent...
> ...


maybe the excitement of the build clouded their brain waves hehehe 



E-curbi said:


> One Vandal switch in black arrived today and quickly became a modding disaster leading to a solder job to salvage the part.
> 
> So the + LED PWR pin would push flat into the switch housing when trying to mount the clip lead, yea defective switch. So no biggie got out the soldering iron and attempted a direct solder joint - clip to pin then the CaseLabs wiring unraveled and broke apart in my hands - geeezus
> 
> ...


like the look of the clip holding the connector


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 17, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> *like the look of the clip holding the connector*



kinda looks like an alien.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 17, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> kinda looks like an alien.
> 
> View attachment 159350
> View attachment 159351



you have a point there bro .... hehe thats the bit when that cowboy dude is flying the flying platform lol



r.h.p said:


> the install should be interesting , i wasn't going to spend anymore cash for a while but now i want to test it with a m.2 *lol*



im not sure if its a good idea or if its cheap cheesy plastic ...hehe maybe we should have a vote


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 18, 2020)

It all comes together! Too bad I wrenched my back this morning so will put off until tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 18, 2020)

Nothing worse than hobbling about with a crocked back.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 18, 2020)

still waiting for my lf2 360 to ship
getting impatient
cant wait to freeze my cpu with this monster


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 18, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> It all comes together! Too bad I wrenched my back this morning so will put off until tomorrow hopefully. View attachment 159395



That's some really nice gear man.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 18, 2020)

Me waiting for the shiny thing to arrive...


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 18, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Me waiting for the shiny thing to arrive...


Yeah I just decided I want an M2 drive for OS so now my build will have to be put off until Monday now...Decided on a 970 EVO plus 500GB my current 1TB OS array is barely using 300GB and the array will have to get rebuilt anyway switching from Intel to AMD anyway so I’m gonna just go M2 and sort the arrays thing out after.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 18, 2020)

That's not my nail varnish by the way. Not really my colour


----------



## xkm1948 (Jun 18, 2020)

My university recently aquired a whole bunch more EPYC Rome based CPU nodes. 

We had a few of EPYC gen 1 during one of the "sales" a while ago. The performance and user reviews from university was so good that more purchase have been made.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 18, 2020)

The Shiny Thing arrived bang on time and I must say, it's a much better mouse than the AFX in so many ways.
I really like the aluminium body, the weight system and the iCUE sync, but I've yet to try the sniper button so I've got that to look forward to.
In fact, I sent a message to the supplier asking them to hurry the order up as it's my birthday and they came through. Kudos to them.


----------



## lmille16 (Jun 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> The Shiny Thing arrived bang on time and I must say, it's a much better mouse than the AFX in so many ways.
> I really like the aluminium body, the weight system and the iCUE sync, but I've yet to try the sniper button so I've got that to look forward to.
> In fact, I sent a message to the supplier asking them to hurry the order up as it's my birthday and they came through. Kudos to them.



I have the M65 Pro and really like it. As for the sniper button, I have a love/hate relation with it. I find my self accidentally hitting it during intense gun fights and sometimes it screws me over. Absolutely love the mouse otherwise!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi,
XII maximus formula returned to amazon 
Bought XII maximus Apex once newegg got them saved 110.us vrm's do not need a water block so far not over 55c
Apex Dimm_2 m.2 card is better all pch not cpu/ pci-e lanes used.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 19, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> The Shiny Thing arrived bang on time and I must say, it's a much better mouse than the AFX in so many ways.
> I really like the aluminium body, the weight system and the iCUE sync, but I've yet to try the sniper button so I've got that to look forward to.
> In fact, I sent a message to the supplier asking them to hurry the order up as it's my birthday and they came through. Kudos to them.
> View attachment 159432
> ...



has it got the weights ?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> still waiting for my lf2 360 to ship
> getting impatient
> cant wait to freeze my cpu with this monster


sadly lf2 360 is out of stock with no info for when/if it'll be back.

dunno if I want another clc,prolly not.this was the best perf/price and nothing comes close.maybe the 280mm

anyway,I'll probably buy an 8bitdo sn30 or a pair of  ST2000VN004 drives instead,they're absolutely amazing in acoustic performance.I always wanted a st2000dm005 too

barracuda vs ironwolf testing will be fun


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 19, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> XII maximus formula returned to amazon
> Bought XII maximus Apex once newegg got them saved 110.us vrm's do not need a water block so far not over 55c
> Apex Dimm_2 m.2 card is better all pch not cpu/ pci-e lanes used.



Congratulations, and nice choice Apex over the Formula. Totally love 2-dimm performance boards.

-----

Update on the blackout bench transfer build named Max - new can of Plasti-Dip spray paint arriving tomorrow along with some tiny hobby brushes to black out the chrome on the USB 3.0 hub, and the second Vandal switch arrives, this one a 16mm momentary Lamptron white dot for reset.

So what's the advanced transcending logic behind a white dot reset switch? None whatsoever, the blue dots were out of stock. 

This computer has always been named Max, since building my first PC, grabbing a Maximus V Extreme way back in 2012. Yep, not a very creative naming scheme but some things should remain simple.

(needs some cable-management)

Good Morning Max!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 19, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> has it got the weights ?


Indeed it has and I've left them in because I prefer some weight in a mouse.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 19, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Congratulations, and nice choice Apex over the Formula. Totally love 2-dimm performance boards.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


Hi,
That demas is on my list  
You get that at modmymods.com ?

Looked into a bot test bench but out of stock.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 19, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> That demas is on my list
> You get that at modmymods.com ?
> Looked into a bot test bench but out of stock.



The Mini v2.0s totally rock. 

Yep, ModMyMods. They sold out of the metallic grey, have a few gorgeous Graphite Black ones left in stock.

Can't believe I went this long without one. What have I been doing with my life? 

All the photos at modmymods are Mini version 1.0, but they will send you a version 2.0. Slight differences in design, my pics are all v2.0, with the two USB ports on the front panel.









						ModMyMods.com
					

ModMyMods offers the highest quality PC water cooling products. Your source for Computer Modding Supplies, CPU Coolers, GPU Waterblocks, and Radiators.




					modmymods.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 19, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> The Mini V2.0s totally rock.
> 
> Yep, ModMyMods. They sold out of the metallic grey, have a few gorgeous Graphite Black ones left in stock.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yeah metallic gray I wanted the big daddy not the mini but probably would of settled for the mid sized with one fan arm if they had it


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 19, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah *metallic gray I wanted the big daddy* not the mini but probably would of settled for the mid sized with one fan arm if they had it



The Mini's have the fan arm also, I'm just not using it. But only one. Believe the large-size Dimastech Easy v3.0 benches with (2) 360mm rad support come with (2) fan arms.

I just wanted the smallest footprint on my work desk that would mount an E-ATX mobo for a simple air build. The larger Dimastech benches are just too darn big for my needs. 

Plus, they are like $100-$150 more, a lot of extra metal - I'll never use. 

If you get one large or small, post up some pics.

They do have this Big Daddy in stock.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 19, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> The Mini's have the fan arm also, I'm just not using it. But only one. Believe the large-size Dimastech Easy v3.0 benches with (2) 360mm rad support come with (2) fan arms.
> 
> I just wanted the smallest footprint on my work desk that would mount an E-ATX mobo for a simple air build. The larger Dimastech benches are just too darn big for my needs.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yes it's killing me lol so much pressure


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 19, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Update on the blackout bench transfer build named Max -
> 
> Good Morning Max!
> 
> View attachment 159490


It looks a little Mad Max to me.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 19, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> It looks a little Mad Max to me.



Lol, good one. Every test bench build is gonna look a bit unfinished and thrown together - no side or top panels, rough around the edges.


----------



## The Foldinator (Jun 19, 2020)

Ssd for OS linux(unbuntu) keyboard/mouse(YES trust it) i had all brands Logitech/razer/coolermaster  and I AM not worth any brand and NOT even trust ,
but yesterday i tripped over my keyboard AGAIN and now i am going wireless...

Coolermaster ARGB fan controller for both 5v/12v led....


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 19, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Congratulations, and nice choice Apex over the Formula. Totally love 2-dimm performance boards.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



man these test bench setups are frikin the ducks guts max  



E-curbi said:


> Lol, good one. Every test bench build is gonna look a bit unfinished and thrown together - no side or top panels, rough around the edges.
> 
> View attachment 159507



the MFP AUS Ford Falcon XB coupe Cleveland ( USA Block ) 5.8 4V heads Interceptor is Legendary in Australia



Splinterdog said:


> Indeed it has and I've left them in because I prefer some weight in a mouse.
> View attachment 159493



i must have 1 now lol


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 19, 2020)

Got some new 140mm fans:




I hope they get some air through my radiator.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 19, 2020)

I always liked the beige-brown look of noctuas,black and brown is even better.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 19, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Got some new 140mm fans:
> View attachment 159521
> 
> I hope they get some air through my radiator.



Congrats, those are awesome fans. I'm running (2) of the 2000rpm PWM Industrials - one in each rig.

Grab some of these below if you want to swap out the brown for black. Why is Noctua still into the brown color? 

Anyhoo, $6.95 gets you (16) enough for two fans. 

I know it's an additional expense, why Noctua why??? 







cucker tarlson said:


> I always liked the beige-brown look of noctuas,black and brown is even better.


I swap out the brown-beige stock fan that arrives with the cooler, then buy a Noctua Industrial fan to take it's place and then swap out the brown corner pads for black ones, another additional expense, but I'm weird. lol 

Now that's a Noctua fan. Woohoo!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 19, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Got some new 140mm fans:
> View attachment 159521
> 
> I hope they get some air through my radiator.



Awesome choice. Mine stands in for a 180mm Air Penetrator and it still pushes comparable amounts of air at less than half of its full rpm, and it's only a 2000. They're a little buzzy at high rpm though, but I feel like you won't be spinning it up that fast lol.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 19, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Awesome choice. Mine stands in for a 180mm Air Penetrator and it still pushes comparable amounts of air at less than half of its full rpm, and it's only a 2000. They're a little buzzy at high rpm though, but I feel like you won't be spinning it up that fast lol.



That's only because you're Super-Smart.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jun 19, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Awesome choice. Mine stands in for a 180mm Air Penetrator and it still pushes comparable amounts of air at less than half of its full rpm, and it's only a 2000. They're a little buzzy at high rpm though, but I feel like you won't be spinning it up that fast lol.


Oh they go on my OC-bench, these will run 2000+ RPM pretty much all the time. Noise is of no concern there and I just did a quick test, they move A LOT of air even through my thick radiator. Also the power they need is surprisingly low. Yeah its still 6.6W per fan, but compared to the air they are moving its super efficient. 

I was not sure if these would be worth it for me, but comparing the airflow they do better in just a push configuration then my old 140mm Corsair fans did in push/pull. One of these madlads is doing more work then two before.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jun 19, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Congrats, those are awesome fans. I'm running (2) of the 2000rpm PWM Industrials - one in each rig.
> 
> Grab some of these below if you want to swap out the brown for black. Why is Noctua still into the brown color?
> 
> ...


you are right! brown and black so fu ugly!


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 19, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> you are right! brown and black so fu ugly!



Some enthusiasts like the Noctua stock colors, *and that's cool.  *

I just prefer Noctua fans in all-black. 

The Noctua brown color does look really great on a Noctua hoodie (below). 






_*"Does this Noctua hoodie make my butt look BIG?"* 



_


----------



## phill (Jun 19, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> Got some new 140mm fans:
> View attachment 159521
> 
> I hope they get some air through my radiator.


]

I believe these are amazing for air flow through rads, which is why I've got them on my rads now   I used to used Scythe Kraze 3000's but since going over to bigger 140mm rads, these give a load more air flow and they are rather quiet whilst doing it   I mean.... Fan controllers are the way forward of course  



E-curbi said:


> Congrats, those are awesome fans. I'm running (2) of the 2000rpm PWM Industrials - one in each rig.
> 
> Grab some of these below if you want to swap out the brown for black. Why is Noctua still into the brown color?
> 
> ...


That's because they know crazy people like you or I will pay for them and it makes them some extra cash....   
They are however Noctua


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 20, 2020)

phill said:


> ]
> 
> I believe these are amazing for air flow through rads, which is why I've got them on my rads now  I used to used Scythe Kraze 3000's but since going over to bigger 140mm rads, these give a load more air flow and they are rather quiet whilst doing it  I mean.... Fan controllers are the way forward of course
> That's because they know crazy people like you or I will pay for them and it makes them some extra cash....
> They are however Noctua



lol 

They're also offering the noise-absorption corner pads now in a chromax grey, which would look amazing in black and grey builds.

The grey below is kind of a close match to the interior color of the Silverstone TJ08-E, and would look amazing in @tabascosauz's build.

But then he might really love the brown, even though there is no other brown in his build, vs lots of silver-grey, so yea, I don't know.


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> lol
> 
> They're also offering the noise-absorption corner pads now in a chromax grey, which would look amazing in black and grey builds.
> 
> ...


If I'm honest, it makes me feel like these extras are like DLCs for games..  but for fans...  obviously.. lol

I mean why offer everyone something that they might want but when you can do it for free or cheap, lets charge everyone a small mint and then make not quite as much...  I mean... wow..  You'd think they'd just offer these over the brown colour as an option so you could pick whatever you wished for at the check out..  Or is that just me??....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 20, 2020)

I ordered lf2 360 on sunday for 420 pln which was a gret price.
on friday the shop informed me there'd been a mistake and arctic no longer ships these.order got cancelled.
then today lf2 360 is back in their offer for 470.
scum.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 20, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I ordered lf2 360 on sunday for 420 pln which was a gret price.
> on friday the shop informed me there'd been a mistake and arctic no longer ships these.order got cancelled.
> then today lf2 360 is back in their offer for 470.
> scum.


They should honour the original price if they are back in stock and you have proof.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 20, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> They should honour the original price if they are back in stock and you have proof.


screw them.
I may get a 280 somewhere else.
on a 65w cpu the difference would be fractions of a degree really


----------



## ShurikN (Jun 20, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I ordered lf2 360 on sunday for 420 pln which was a gret price.
> on friday the shop informed me there'd been a mistake and arctic no longer ships these.order got cancelled.
> then today lf2 360 is back in their offer for 470.
> scum.


If it happened to me, that store would never see me again.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 20, 2020)

time to move on to moar cores and faster ram.
I'm super satisfied with the price,even more so in times like now.

the 10500 was only just ~$25 over 10400f,worth it for the igpu and 200-300mhz higher boost.

the board is just a basic one but it can handle any s.1200 cpu including 10900k and I don't need more,I use a dac for audio anyway and just need 6x sata and a decent enough vrm.as for the looks - with a trio card and a d15s cooler you can't see anything but the power cable and ram.all them fancy leds and heatsinks would go to waste.

the ram was a very good deal tbh,last time I checked they were 480pln,and they still cost that much in some stores.got them for 410.





for comparison 10700k is 2000pln itself,I'm getting a whole platform for that money and 90% of the gaming performance.current Ryzen 7/last gen i7 gaming for 60% of their price.

I love the look of those viper sticks







gonna be a lazy upgrade to i5 RKL in 2-3 years time


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 20, 2020)

Decryptor009 said:


> Invision PC Monitor Arm – Ergonomic Height Assisted (Gas Powered) Full Motion Single Arm Desktop Clamp Mount for 17–27” Screens Adjustable Tilt Swivel VESA 75mm & 100mm Weight 2kg to 6.5kg (MX150): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> 
> Buy
> ...


You Bought these or are you just spamming Amazon products???


----------



## Decryptor009 (Jun 20, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> You Bought these or are you just spamming Amazon products???


Bought them...

I am the OP of this thread, just forgot my login details.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jun 20, 2020)

Scratch that, password worked.



dorsetknob said:


> You Bought these or are you just spamming Amazon products???


A lot has changed since i was here last, good to see you still around, lost my silly ways a bit, saw more of life, came back here.
4 years is not much, but it is at the same time.


----------



## phill (Jun 20, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> time to move on to moar cores and faster ram.
> I'm super satisfied with the price,even more so in times like now.
> 
> the 10500 was only just ~$25 over 10400f,worth it for the igpu and 200-300mhz higher boost.
> ...


I've 5 of the 32GB kits and they where cheap and decent for the money   I have no regrets


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 22, 2020)

Had to rearrange some fan cables and the ITX board's socket placement drove me up the wall for the last time. Pulled the trigger on a B550M Steel Legend.






VRM is slightly weaker than the Mortar, but early review seems to indicate that this is only an issue with zero airflow (of which I have plenty) when overclocking a 3950X. I don't see anything more than a full TDP 8-12 core in my future, and the ITX board I have runs into problems even with those. In exchange, audio seems to be better than the Mortar and better I/O on the back with a godsend Clear CMOS button.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 22, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Had to rearrange some fan cables and the ITX board's socket placement drove me up the wall for the last time. Pulled the trigger on a B550M Steel Legend.
> 
> View attachment 159791
> View attachment 159792
> ...




Although as you say for ryzen it's most likely a non issues but I'm still sorta surprised at how much worse the asrock budget ish boards compare vrm wise to the other motherboard manufacturers on the z490 side some can't even handle an overclocked 10600k which is sad.

Can't wait for HWunboxed to test the b550 out.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 22, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Although as you say for ryzen it's most likely a non issues but I'm still sorta surprised at how much worse the asrock budget ish boards compare vrm wise to the other motherboard manufacturers on the z490 side some can't even handle an overclocked 10600k which is sad.
> 
> Can't wait for HWunboxed to test the b550 out.



The Steel Legends and the Extreme4 have 50A SiC654 this time around, which is interesting because they have temperature monitoring, unlike the ubiquitous 50A "dumb" SiC639s on low end X570s. Whether it'll be visible to software is a separate issue. The budget Z490s were unfortunate because ASRock somehow found parts (PDEC3908) that were worse than the previously worst of the worst (Sinopower) and had no heatsink mass. That said, I'm sure HWUB won't favour ASRock's choice of smaller heatsinks, uP9505S controller, and dumb doublers on this board. Not when the Mortar rocks an all-star VRM that shares everything except phase count with the Tomahawk. 60A Renesas SPSs and a gigantic heatsink...unfortunately, the Mortar isn't in stock.   

If I run into issues with this board I'll probably make use of the return/exchange period and wait for a Mortar Wifi. Just confuses the hell of me why MSI intentionally took off 2 PCB layers on the Mortar when it's nearly identical to the Tomahawk in all other meaningful respects.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> time to move on to moar cores and faster ram.
> I'm super satisfied with the price,even more so in times like now.
> 
> the 10500 was only just ~$25 over 10400f,worth it for the igpu and 200-300mhz higher boost.
> ...


changed my order to z490 aorus elite





I'm having a hard time swallowing the price of new boards (z490/580/550) but in the end I figured that this one is more worth the 1000pln than a pro is worth 700.

it's an enthusiast level contestant in mid range price.

a pro was entry level price and entry level perofrmance really.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2020)

I just bought these today, they should be here in a couple of days.
16GB @ 4400MHz


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 22, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I just bought these today, they should be here in a couple of days.
> 16GB @ 4400MHz
> View attachment 159811


yeah toughram is real sexy


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 22, 2020)

i want to live on mars with Elon and Grimes

Seriously TPU has to be the best TEch web site hands down , so many great comments

UPDATE :

The mobo psu and gpu and case


----------



## basco (Jun 22, 2020)

Birkenstock has come a long way to australia but with best cold beer ya can take the time it needs


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 22, 2020)

basco said:


> Birkenstock has come a long way to australia but with best cold beer ya can take the time it needs



very comfortable Birkis


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 23, 2020)

I'm too lazy to take a picture of it. I scored a new Samsung 3TB USB 3.0 external hard drive for $10 two days ago on Facebook Marketplace. The woman I bought it from said she got it a few years ago and never used it. I couldn't turn it down for the price and after running Defraggler it confirmed it was indeed never used. A quick format to get rid of all the unneeded garbage and it's the latest addition to my vast external drive collection.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi,
Picked up a G710+ used off ebay looks pretty good and only 60 bucks
I already have one just natched this one up cause it was cheap and I need another and like the G710+


----------



## heinztvoert (Jun 24, 2020)

The orders have all come in - Ryzen 7 3800X, 32 gb DDR4 3200 Ram (xpg Gammix), 1 tb NVME drive, Deep Cool AIO and excellent MSI tomahawk.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 24, 2020)

Grabbed a new Arris Surfboard since the current one has been in service since 2014, when we first broke free of renting from the cable company.

Didn't get the super-expensive one like $195, ouch - this one was only $75, nice price.

Looks pretty good sitting beside the HHKB mouse stand, lol Gf ended up not really finding any real use or grand design for it, so I'm like _"Are you kidding me? It's like the most perfect mouse stand on planet Earth." _

gf: there's no such thing as a mouse stand
me: there is now! 
-----
Getting ready to Plasti-Dip the Dimastech USB hub - then install the hub and the 2nd Vandal switch then some badly needed cable management. Sounds easy, nope, need to disassemble the entire bench to gain access to that small area behind the front panel. Oh well, have a single day off *so plan on enjoying some relaxing and wonderful building moments with my computer gear.* 

So in love with this Dimas bench, everything about it is ideal for my needs - from the physical space it occupies to the amazing purpose it satisfies.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 24, 2020)

whats the surboard for anyway


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 24, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Grabbed a new Arris Surfboard since the current one has been in service since 2014, when we first broke free of renting from the cable company.
> 
> Didn't get the super-expensive one like $195, ouch - this one was only $75, nice price.
> 
> ...


Isn't that the one with the borked Intel CPU? You should return that one ASAP imho.








						Intel Puma 6 Modem List Chipset Defects – ApprovedModemList.com
					

The Do Not Buy Intel Puma 6 modem list with an explanantion of the chipset defect. Details on the lawsuit & how to spot the defective modems.




					approvedmodemlist.com
				



Also, that blue thing is not a hub, it's just a normal USB 3.0 cable that connectors to the typical motherboard header, as the header provides two ports. You can get those in black, a lot less hassle...


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 24, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Isn't that the one with the borked Intel CPU? You should return that one ASAP imho.


I have one....... I'm pretty sure it was updated from either Arris or the ISP side.

I don't have any issues with it (anymore). But used to a couple years back when it was released.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 24, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I have one....... I'm pretty sure it was updated from either Arris or the ISP side.
> 
> I don't have any issues with it (anymore). But used to a couple years back when it was released.



Thank you so much @EarthDog - you totally ROCK! 

-needed some reassurance, lol. Was hoping whatever went wrong had since been rectified.



TheLostSwede said:


> Isn't that the one with the borked Intel CPU? You should return that one ASAP imho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha, not a hub, yet it kinda functions like the hubs I use on my desk - except that it connects with an internal USB cable not external like my desktop ones and it mounts within a bench chassis and not on top of my desk and doesn't require an external power cable like my desktop ones do - ok its not a hub. 

Can I do anything right today?  maybe I should postpone the Plasti-Dip application - until my brain returns, lol 

By the way, these XCellon metal hubs are amazing, no issues had them for years and they're switchable pwr on/off as need be.

...Try to throw in any positive experience I've had with a product - *figure it might help someone at TPU.  *


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 24, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Thank you so much @EarthDog - you totally ROCK!
> 
> -needed some reassurance, lol. Was hoping whatever went wrong had since been rectified.


I wouldn't bet my life on it... just saying I personally do not see the issues anymore (though I recall issues early on). Make sure the FW is updated to the latest and your ISP too for the best support for the product.

I also recall it only happening in extreme circumstances(?) but could be wrong on that...


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 24, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I wouldn't bet my life on it... just saying I personally do not see the issues anymore (though I recall issues early on). Make sure the FW is updated to the latest and your ISP too for the best support for the product.
> 
> I also recall it only happening in extreme circumstances(?) but could be wrong on that...



Again, thanks so much. Connected it up and no internet. So maybe it's a borked one like @TheLostSwede has stated.  

*Oh wait, do I need to contact the ISP and let them know the MAC ID number before it will work?* OK, that's strike 3 for me today, I'm out. lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 24, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Again, thanks so much. Connected it up and no internet. So maybe it's a borked one like @TheLostSwede has stated.
> 
> *Oh wait, do I need to contact the ISP and let them know the ID numbers before it will work?* OK, that strike 3 for me today, I'm out. lol


Ha... yes, you need to let them know you have a different device in there and the will get you going.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 24, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> whats the surfboard for anyway



It's a cable modem. @r.h.p - I'm having some of your Aussie beer today, haven't had ANY beer since February. The lager I like - everyone else HATES IT, especially Australians so I've learned.

I'm not sure why, it's pretty good when you let the oil cans get really super-chilled in the freezer.

Foster's Lager

Dear Phill and other moderators - *I promise to be good, even though I'm having beer.* 

------

Here's the Lamptron 16mm momentary Vandal with white dot illumination. Not certain why they included an o-ring, I'm not building in a submarine.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 24, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> It's a cable modem. @r.h.p - I'm having some Aussie beer today, haven't had ANY beer since February. The lager I like - everyone else HATES IT, especially Australians so I've learned.
> 
> I'm not sure why, it's pretty good when you let the oil cans get really super-chilled in the freezer.
> 
> ...



yeah you get that a lot with fosters , also vb . I drink most lagers , im not into pilsiner and craft beer so i don't fit in with hipsters


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 24, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> yeah you get that a lot with fosters , also vb . I drink most lagers , im not into pilsiner and craft beer so i don't fit in with hipsters



WOW! That 1st sip.  So Cold. So Delicious.

It's been over 4months since we've had any wine or beer in the house. *I better go slow.* 

Today, beer is a tech-related purchase.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 24, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Again, thanks so much. Connected it up and no internet. So maybe it's a borked one like @TheLostSwede has stated.
> 
> *Oh wait, do I need to contact the ISP and let them know the MAC ID number before it will work?* OK, that's strike 3 for me today, I'm out. lol



if Concast it is that way now, did not used to be but...  I had mine replaced 3 times and i have to get Comcast to tell them it's failed before they will even replace it each time, so we ended up  having the NONE intel one as it was really buggy crap although that one been replaced twice(6183)

I hope you were able to keep your old one.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 24, 2020)

AsRock said:


> if Concast it is that way now, did not used to be but...  I had mine replaced 3 times and i have to get Comcast to tell them it's failed before they will even replace it each time, so we ended up  having the NONE intel one as it was really buggy crap although that one been replaced twice(6183)
> 
> I hope you were able to keep your old one.



Yep, keeping the older cable modem as a backup, it's also an Arris Surfboard - model SB6141, from 6years ago. Looks about the same except it's white in color.

This one, I dunno, the newer SB6190 comes in white or black, just thought the black would blend a bit better with my gear - this time around.

Not certain if the super-expensive SB8200 model is worth the money, but here's the page if anyone is shopping for a cable-modem... 









						Cable Modems | SURFboard
					

Video streaming, virtual reality gaming, video game velocity, and more. One SURFboard cable modem has enough power to handle your home connectivity demands-without compromising your internet speed.




					www.arris.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 24, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> I have one....... I'm pretty sure it was updated from either Arris or the ISP side.
> 
> I don't have any issues with it (anymore). But used to a couple years back when it was released.


Doesn't matter, the hardware is flawed and apparently unfixable in software. 
Would you suggest someone buys one based on the issues it supposedly has?


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 24, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Doesn't matter, the hardware is flawed and apparently unfixable in software.
> Would you suggest someone buys one based on the issues it supposedly has?



OUCH! 

Which model would be your best suggestion bro? I'm open to return this one asap - to Amazon.  

*See you fine TPU gents later... 

...gotta get to building and finalizing the Super Duper Blackout test bench *- film at 11. Or maybe tomorrow -  if I fall asleep as an early effect of the beer, probably will.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 24, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Doesn't matter, the hardware is flawed and apparently unfixable in software.
> Would you suggest someone buys one based on the issues it supposedly has?


With my experience, yes. I don't have the issues. If you read a bit more into it, you'll also see it doesn't generally effect many users. I don't recall the details and don't have the time to link them though... sorry. When I bought this thing a couple years back, I ran into the issue and did all of this research.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 24, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Yep, keeping the older cable modem as a backup, it's also an Arris Surfboard - model SB6141, from 6years ago. Looks about the same except it's white in color.
> 
> This one, I dunno, the newer SB6190 comes in white or black, just thought the black would blend a bit better with my gear - this time around.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm lucky, my ISP provides a free modem/router. That said, the router part is so crap I had them put it into bridge mode, so it just acts as a modem. They have frustratingly slow upload speeds though...
It's something or the other from Hitron, who seemingly mainly produces OEM solutions for the cable service providers.



EarthDog said:


> With my experience, yes. I don't have the issues. If you read a bit more into it, you'll also see it doesn't generally effect many users. I don't recall the details and don't have the time to link them though... sorry. When I bought this thing a couple years back, I ran into the issue and did all of this research.


From my understanding, it has affected a lot of people and it's very random. It's been going on for years and was never properly resolved, hence the lawsuit against Intel.


			What is wrong with my modem ?


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 24, 2020)

I suggest reading some details on it. If I have the time, I'll link it up.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 24, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> yeah you get that a lot with fosters , also vb . I drink most lagers , im not into pilsiner and craft beer so i don't fit in with hipsters


Definitely going a bit OT here, but isn't pilsner a type of lager? I would expect most mass-produced lager beers to be accepted into the category of pilsner, as they tend to be of the pale variety.


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2020)

You might have to make a key to the surface of the pan heads as they might just not have anything that the spray can grab hold of so to speak   Learn it all when painting and decorating mate!!


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 24, 2020)

phill said:


> You might have to make a key to the surface of the pan heads as they might just not have anything that the spray can grab hold of so to speak  Learn it all when painting and decorating mate!!



Going with a 2nd coat for now, and seeing how that works out.

10minutes later:

Seems kinda textured, I dunno. Maybe I should go with a different paint altogether, other than Plasti-Dip. 

Or buy (2) panheads black anodized online.


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2020)

As long as it's the heads and not the thread that has the coating on, you should be good to go!


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 25, 2020)

phill said:


> As long as it's the heads and not the thread that has the coating on, you should be good to go!



I need to redo the panhead screws Phill or just grab some nice anodized black ones online, the Plasti-Dip came out terrible , but the rest of the black-out is a big Yahoo! 

The big white Lamptron reset dot, and those all black SilverStone sleeved front panel cables, woohoo!  

GF says that white thing is "The All Seeing Eye."











Had to connect the front panel PWR and RST LED + and - pins on the motherboard with solder drops (pic below) so the white Lamptron Vandal switch led would illuminate.

Since, as anyone who's been running their Primary OS drive in NVMe PCIe slots (instead of SATA ports) will tell you - the HDD/SSD activity led will not flash at all - ever.

So to get the white Lamptron lamp to glow, modification of the Maximus X Apex motherboard (below) was necessary.

I'm happy with the results. Go silver solder! 





Batman and Max.

Two office computers. So much love.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 25, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> It's a cable modem. @r.h.p - I'm having some of your Aussie beer today, haven't had ANY beer since February. The lager I like - everyone else HATES IT, especially Australians so I've learned.
> 
> I'm not sure why, it's pretty good when you let the oil cans get really super-chilled in the freezer.
> 
> Foster's Lager


That beer hasn't been an Aussie beer for quite a while, an English company owns it now.


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 25, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> That beer hasn't been an Aussie beer for quite a while, an English company owns it now.


I still like it, even though it's made in Atlanta, Georgia and Orlando, Florida under license.

A case of (12) 25ounce big oil cans is about $30.

I still like it in the oil cans very cold.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 25, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> I still like it, even though it's made in Atlanta, Georgia and Orlando, Florida under license.
> 
> A case of (12) 25ounce big oil cans is about $30.
> 
> ...



great job on the solder bro. i cant stop having a giggle at the CPU cooler , it amazes me that the heat goes up the little pipes. The fosters can is placed perfectly with a napkin  740ml can that's massive


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 25, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> great job on the solder bro. i cant stop having a giggle at the CPU cooler , it amazes me that the heat goes up the little pipes. The fosters can is placed perfectly with a napkin  740ml can that's massive





That Noctua C14S HSF (heatsink fan) is really* the functional big event *for this simple build since I'm running no case fans. The down-firing 140mm 2000rpm PWM Noctua Industrial  does all the work - cools the CPU fins and coldplate and also the VRM, DDR4 modules and (2) Optane M.2 SSDs in RAID 0 mounted on the ASUS DIMM.2 card when I have those installed.


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> That Noctua C14S HSF (heatsink fan) is really* the functional big event *for this simple build since I'm running no case fans. The down-firing 140mm 2000rpm PWM Noctua Industrial  does all the work - cools the CPU fins and coldplate and also the VRM, DDR4 modules and (2) Optane M.2 SSDs in RAID 0 mounted on the ASUS DIMM.2 card when I have those installed.
> 
> View attachment 160189
> View attachment 160190
> View attachment 160191


I really do have a sucky internet...  These images where loading up like 56k did in the past   Man UK Infrastructure sucks!!  

EDIT - Now they have finally loaded...  Looking the dogs mate!!


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 26, 2020)

phill said:


> I really do have a sucky internet...  These images where loading up like 56k did in the past   Man UK Infrastructure sucks!!
> 
> EDIT - Now they have finally loaded...  Looking the dogs mate!!


Sorry about that Phill, I also had trouble loading this page today, not sure why - hope it's not my images.  About images, if you look at the ones I posted last night - just boring LED office lighting they are ok but not great.

Although wow, those (3) images I posted this morning, WOW we had some gorgeous natural sunlight like 7am this morning - Sahara Golden Mist from Africa rolled in - so beautiful.

I have more of those Sahara Golden Mist hardware images to post up, if anyone truly loves them.

...only a boring iPhone 6 camera from 2014.


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Sorry about that Phill, I also had trouble loading this page today, not sure why - hope it's not my images.  About images, if you look at the ones I posted last night - just boring LED office lighting they are ok but not great.
> 
> Although wow, those (3) images I posted this morning, WOW we had some gorgeous natural sunlight like 7am this morning - Sahara Golden Mist from Africa rolled in - so beautiful.
> 
> ...


I think the internets are struggling...  To much awesomeness from that Z390 Dark in the background   

Post them up mate   Then treat yourself to a camera and post it here    Three birds, one stone!!


----------



## E-curbi (Jun 26, 2020)

phill said:


> I think the internets are struggling...  To much awesomeness from that Z390 Dark in the background
> 
> Post them up mate  Then treat yourself to a camera and post it here   Three birds, one stone!!



LOL Phill  The soldering iron I used for the motherboard mod. Pure Joy! 

Tech-related purchase.

I'm OUT. See you guys in 2021.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2020)

The sum of a few purchases I've made in the last few months.
not showing is the i5-9600kf hiding under a CoolerMaster 240 AIO.
Shown is the NZXT N7 370 Motherboard
16GB of Thermaltake ToughRam 4400MHz
and a used Asus dual 1060 6GB  GPU that I purchased as not working.  
Altogether I think the black and white doesn't look too shabby together.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 26, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> not showing is the i5-9600kf hiding under a CoolerMaster 240 AIO.


What was your previous CPU?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> What was your previous CPU?


I had an AMD system with a 3200G


----------



## phill (Jun 26, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I had an AMD system with a 3200G


You must be very happy with the setup currently?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi,
Demas is looking good


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 26, 2020)

Finally! After 5 attempts, I finally got an OEM HDD shipped to me properly.

2 failed tries from Amazon - they just tossed the HDD in a plastic envelope. 
2 failed tries from Newegg - they at least had the HDDs in a box, but an oversized box with little packing material. The HDDs just bounced around like bouncy balls inside.

I reached out to Newegg customer support and was rather short with them about their shipping standards and I left a scathing letter in the box when I returned the 2nd hard drive from Newegg about how poorly they've been packing these.

I gave Newegg one last try and they finally shipped a HDD packed properly. The HDD was in a small, secure HDD box with proper space holders and that box was cradled in a larger box with proper packing material encasing it to prevent things from bouncing around freely.





The HDD spins without making any unwanted sounds and read/writes are good for what the drive offers. Time to start backing up data!


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 27, 2020)

phill said:


> You must be very happy with the setup currently?


Boot up time is a lot slower for whatever reason, but I can deal with that, and daily use I really don't notice any difference between my 3200G, the i5-9600kf or my Xeon e5-2680 V2.
This system was done just to satisfy the build urge and to be pleasing to my eye.
If I had to build another I would go for an APU system again with the next Gen, as that easily handled browsing and forums etc as it's not used for work related stuff or gaming.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 28, 2020)

I got tiny Pelican been wanting to have this since 2017. Price have increase by $10 since then should have buy it that time. My phone size as a comparison. It a phablet phone though.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 28, 2020)

Just got an Arctic Cooling Freezer II 240 from Amazon for £76 replaced my Corsair H100X


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 30, 2020)

Got this for around $60USD...






...an Arctic Accelero Xtreme III.









Installation wasn't too hard on my GTX 1070.






It runs much cooler now. The highest temps I've seen so far were 59C during Time Spy and 61C while running MSI Afterburner's OC Scanner.

It's also quieter than my jury rigged cooling setup and much quieter than the stock fans.

EDIT: This thing is great. Under gaming loads with the clocks around 2050MHz, temps max out around 56C. With the stock cooler, it would get into the mid-70s. It's also pretty much inaudible over my system's cooling fans. Might want to invest in a support bracket though, since this thing is pretty heavy.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 30, 2020)

Since my main phone doesn't have a 3.5mm audio port, I've ordered an iBasso DC02 USB-C to 3.5mm HiRes Audio dongle, should be in in a couple of days' time (will post pic of it when I get it). Meanwhile, I've also trying another ChiFi IEM (I have two Senfers, and two other KZ's) in the KZ ZS10 Pro, each side has 4x BA + 1x Dynamic drivers, as well as a nice looking spare cable (I'm quite shallow) and a tiny protective case to house the IEM when I'm not using it. 





The IEM does look quite nice, I'd chosen the one with purple housing with a metal cover,  they'd even incorporated metal nozzle which is a nice touch, comes with silicon eartips of various sizes.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jun 30, 2020)

Noctuas mounting system is so convenient sb please hit me with a stick next time Im thinking about a water cooler


----------



## The Foldinator (Jun 30, 2020)

For the F@H i am picking up again , new/old GPU's following


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 1, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> View attachment 160721View attachment 160722
> Noctuas mounting system is so convenient sb please hit me with a stick next time Im thinking about a water cooler



done some testing today.
runs like a million bucks.
I bought it cause in games like watchdogs 2,odyssey and origins my 5775c was already hitting its limits.

frankly I'm impressed this runs all those like it's nothing,40W package power draw  getting 97% flat gpu usage in watchdogs 2 test where my 5775c struggled most.
my plan to get a locked sku and pair it with faster ram worked out nicely.low temps,low power draw,excellent performance.
ram oc is next on the agenda.I'll just shoot for higher MHz,timings are too time consuming,gonna leave them stock.

I knew it was gonna perform well,but I never expected it's so cool and power efficient for gaming.I shaved off 10-15 degrees and 20-25W while performance is better.

ran a stress test,1.056v and 47W  temps between 45-50.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 1, 2020)

Bought this little guy for the second rig (smaller rig). Its only job is to keep an i5-9400F tame so I can play with ASRock's "Base Frequency Boost" thingie.





I had zero hope it would fit into the Corsair 100R case, especially with ASRock's "XXL VRM heatsink," but miraculously it did. I had to redo radiator mounting once to get the EPS and 4-pin PWM connector in place.





Works like a charm, temperatures under 40C at 9400F stock (ambient temp 28C). Perfect conditions to play with ASRock Base Frequency Boost.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 1, 2020)

nice, this is an asetek design?


----------



## btarunr (Jul 1, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> nice, this is an asetek design?


Definitely Asetek-like, but I don't think Deepcool pays Asetek. They also have an innovation with the radiator that balances the coolant pressure vs. outside air-pressure. Mostly a gimmick.


----------



## R00kie (Jul 1, 2020)

pretty nice feeling for such a small and cheap keyboard, and it has bluetooth as well


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 2, 2020)

ordered a 2x8 4133 c19 kit from viper






current 3733 c17 was a decent buy but I got a hynix kit and it overclocks like crap.
saw a 4133 c19 kit 20% off and pulled the trigger.will return one of them.I hope the higher bin is b-die and I can get 4400 c19.though even at stock this kit kicks serious ass








						Test pamięci DDR4 - Patriot Viper 4 Steel 4133 MHz CL19 | PurePC.pl
					

Test pamięci DDR4 - Patriot Viper 4 Steel 4133 MHz CL19 (strona 21) Test pamięci DDR4 Patriot Viper 4 Steel 4133 MHz CL19. To jedne z najszybszych DDR4 na rynku, które oferują bardzo dobry kompromis między taktowaniami i opóźnieniami.




					www.purepc.pl
				




@Tatty_One got his to run 4000 c17 on stock voltage so I've really high hopes


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 2, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> ordered a 2x8 4133 c19 kit from viper
> 
> current 3733 c17 was a decent buy but I got a hynix kit and it overclocks like crap.
> saw a 4133 c19 kit 20% off and pulled the trigger.will return one of them.I hope the higher bin is b-die and I can get 4400 c19.though even at stock this kit kicks serious ass
> ...



Congratulations @cucker tarlson 

Try that awesome new kit at 4100Mhz 14-14-14-34. If you like the feel of super-low latency. 





DDR4 overclocking *adds more overall system responsiveness*, than either OC'ing your CPU, or moving to NVMe or Optane SSD drives.

...at least from my experience as an extremely-mediocre overclocker.

Of course, nothing is stopping you/us from *going with all three *- for mind-blowing responsiveness. lol


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 2, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Congratulations @cucker tarlson
> 
> Try that awesome new kit at 4100Mhz 14-14-14-34. If you like the feel of super-low latency.
> 
> ...


yeah

but no way am I going to get 4100 c14 on these
to get that I need the highest bins,4400-4600 probably.I'll do 4200 c17 realistically.if I'm lucky.

I'd rather get another two sticks and run 4x8,I'll get a performance boost and a capacity increase


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 2, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> yeah
> 
> but no way am I going to get 4100 c14 on these
> to get that I need the highest bins,4400-4600 probably.I'll do 4200 c17 realistically.if I'm lucky.
> ...



I hear ya bro,

Some enthusiasts benefit from ddr4 capacity increases, although I've never found any of my daily work apps asking for more than 16GB, they are "apparently" very simple applications. lol

So, I just stay at 2x8GB 2-dimms overclocked and enjoy all those lightening-fast flashing windows on the screen.

Sometimes I click once, and four windows open up instantaneously - *hey that's too darn fast, slow down you silly computer.*


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 2, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> I hear ya bro,
> 
> Some enthusiasts benefit from ddr4 capacity increases, although I've never found any of my daily work apps asking for more than 16GB, they are "apparently" very simple applications. lol
> 
> ...


nah I mean running 4 single rank sticks is faster than two








						Test pamięci RAM DDR4 - Szybsze 2 czy 4 moduły w dual channel? | PurePC.pl
					

Test pamięci RAM DDR4 - Szybsze 2 czy 4 moduły w dual channel? (strona 23) Jakie pamięci do procesora AMD Ryzen 3000? Czy cztery moduły RAM są szybsze od dwóch w dual channel? Jak platforma AM4 działa z dużą ilością pamięci w czterech slotach?




					www.purepc.pl
				




the price premium for the best ddr4 2x8 bins is usually as big as another pair of those 4133 vipers.I may wanna get both the capacity increase and performance


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 2, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> nah I mean running 4 single rank sticks is faster than two
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, now I get it. You're saying, 4-sticks 4133Mhz single rank is about the same cost and performance as 2-sticks of 4600Mhz single rank, yet with double the capacity. 

Both my current mobos only have 2-dimm slots each, so I don't have the 4-stick option available to me.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 2, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Ok, now I get it. You're saying, 4-sticks 4133Mhz single rank is about the same cost and performance as 2-sticks of 4600Mhz single rank, yet with double the capacity.
> 
> Both my current mobos only have 2-dimms each, so I don't have the 4-stick option available to me.


exactly.
at least for gaming which is what I care about.if you're talking latency then no,but gaming does benefit from more ranks when you're cpu bound.
the performance increase should be bout the same while you'll be getting double the capacity.


----------



## MrRuckus (Jul 2, 2020)

Buy a new laptop through my work every few years (personal laptop that I pay them back for).  Just recently picked up a MSI GE75 10SGS 222 Raider.  Normally I go with an Asus ROG laptop (bought about 6 of those in the past), but they have become simply too expensive compared to the competition recently with the same insides.  At the time they were also stuck on their 144Hz screens which are a few years old.  MSI was one of the few that went with newer 300Hz variants.  Because of COVID, took about 2 months to ship.  But finally got it.

Liking it so far.  The screen is amazing.  Definitely tell the difference between the 144Hz I had in my ROG G703VI.  Slim bezel design is also appealing, nice and more compact.  I completely hate the "Dragon Scale" lid design, But I bought the laptop for its performance, not so much for its looks.  Raider series go full fledged GPU's, which is what I really wanted.  So full RTX 2080 Super.  So far liking it.  90FPS in GTA V @ 4k is great.  

Cooling has always been phenomenal in ROG 17 inch laptops for me (others have had to do repastes and what not).  This MSI does well also.  Laptop is really surprisingly thin for the components it has.  

Only thing I don't like so far is the build design.  Having to take off the complete bottom to get to the guts is kinda rough.  Asus laptops normally had pretty easy access via a door or one screw setup.  Not a deal breaker, but not looking forward to a 45min struggle like a youtube video had in a tear down just to throw in more storage.. 

Worth noting the keyboard's Steelseries RGB software was not on the laptop for some reason from the factory, so I couldnt adjust the Rainbow color.  Once I downloaded that software, I was able to adjust per key and per color.  I dont really care for all the colors, so I just made it solid white.  

Overall though performance is top notch so far.  Plan to undervolt the proc once I get some more time to see how far I can drop the temps.  Temps are a bit high on the processor in the 90's when loaded.  Little too close to that throttling point for my taste













.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 2, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> Since my main phone doesn't have a 3.5mm audio port, I've ordered an iBasso DC02 USB-C to 3.5mm HiRes Audio dongle, should be in in a couple of days' time (will post pic of it when I get it). Meanwhile, I've also trying another ChiFi IEM (I have two Senfers, and two other KZ's) in the KZ ZS10 Pro, each side has 4x BA + 1x Dynamic drivers, as well as a nice looking spare cable (I'm quite shallow) and a tiny protective case to house the IEM when I'm not using it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For now, I use the Apple bundled earphones (Earpods?), they're actually hella good for bundled headphones. I have the Lightning -> 3.5mm adapter, but actually I don't have as good headphones as those Apple bundled ones.

Been thinking about some bluetooth ear/headphones, but these are fine for now. I was for long like "oh hell no, I'm not getting a phone without a 3.5mm jack" but seems that it isn't that neccessary. If I need to listen to music when I'm going to sleep and my phone is on the charger, I just use my tablet.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 3, 2020)

Recent Craigslist find...









...a Rosewill RSV-S8 eSATA eight-bay hot-swap drive enclosure.

Pardon the mess of wires behind my test setup. It's temporary.

Not sure how good of a deal I got; it was $100. It had the power cord, two eSATA cables, a PCIe RAID controller, and all of the hardware including a spare drive sled.

It uses a standard SFX power supply, which is nice. It came with a 120mm fan with blue LEDs (which I have a burning resentment toward), and I replaced it with one of my ARCTIC F12's.

It seems to work just fine. Getting the included RAID card to work in Linux is finicky at first, but once it starts working, it works really well. It has no problem fully utilizing a gigabit network connection.

I plan on migrating my media server to this enclosure and using OpenMediaVault.

Currently using OMV on my $20 Lenovo ThinkCentre to test it. I have some parts for my Celeron J1900-based Acer desktop on the way so I can use it with this drive enclosure.

As of writing this, I'm initializing a RAID-5 array across 5 3TB WD Reds, which should finish in a couple days...

The seller also threw in an Intel SS4200E NAS for free.









It has either a Celeron 420 or 430 and 1GB of DDR2-400. Could be useful as a secondary file server. I need to get a serial adapter to actually use it since it's headless. I'll probably end up putting my Pentium E5200 in it.


----------



## entropy13 (Jul 4, 2020)

Not shown: TForce DDR4 RAM


----------



## r.h.p (Jul 4, 2020)

entropy13 said:


> View attachment 161133
> Not shown: TForce DDR4 RAM



love al the packaging , its so nerdy pc ish ...uno ?

u just cant get that with consoles


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 4, 2020)

Say hi to my new piece of my GPU pile - Strix GTX 950 











E: Repasted it already, took that dried shit away and put some MX-4


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 5, 2020)

ordered
I was pretty surprised this thing costs bout the same as 1tb sata ssds





will likely bid farewell to 128+480gb sata

hope it works in irst mode cause reverting to ahci will require a clean system reinstall.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 5, 2020)

Parts for the HTPC build are slowly trickling in:




I've had the case (Lazer3d HT5 in Bourbon) and PSU for almost a year, still waiting for 4000-series APUs to launch. Most likely going for the cheaper ASRock B550 motherboard, though I'm considering going with the Aorus instead. 

Also got some new keycaps for the Masterkeys Pro S:




PBT DSA-profile. A dream to type on (that rounded profile is amazing) but I do wish they were doubleshot with shine-through lettering. Don't think that exists for Nordic or Norwegian ISO though, at least not in a look that I would be willing to pay for. The contrast with the black casing is a bit harsh for my tastes, but it's okay. I might paint it at some point, though I'd hate to lose the soft-touch finish on it. Might just wrap the casing in vinyl or something I guess.


----------



## phill (Jul 7, 2020)

I thought since my birthday is coming up in a little while, I thought I'm going to spoil myself...  So I have...  I found this.....

      

    

So whilst I still have a few boards in the series of Crosshair boards to pick up (as an example Crosshair 4 Extreme or even the 6 or possibly 7 extreme if they do one??) but for now, unless those boards come at a really tempting price and are exactly the same as the above, with that I mean, complete and looking in good condition, I'll not be buying them anytime soon   I've spent enough, more so on food for the family and clothes for the children, so the PC hardware is just going to have to wait   

I'm rather pleased with the buy, it's not as great a condition as I'd have liked but because of the age of the board, I'm happy it's not even worse and dented and the seller hasn't tried to pass it off as something else.   

Thanks for reading if ya did


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 7, 2020)

I just recently ordered this laptop. It’s going to be a change from my hp envy desktop from 2014.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 8, 2020)

the sx8200pro just arrived
super easy installation,clean looks under the board's heatsink,and wrecks my 860evo in scores
4k random read is up by 1.78x

I gotta move all my sata ssds to nvme,really.

the included heatsink is a joke really,you're better off with a stick of gum.but the one on the board is pretty hefty.only hit 39 degrees when transferring a 42gb folder (from a sata ssd tho)



Atomic77 said:


> I just recently ordered this laptop. It’s going to be a change from my hp envy desktop from 2014.View attachment 161477


r3000 or r4000u ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 8, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> the sx8200pro just arrived
> super easy installation,clean looks under the board's heatsink,and wrecks my 860evo in scores
> 4k random read is up by 1.78x
> 
> ...



Hi,
I tried 3 8200 pros 2-512 & 1-1tb 
None hit or really even came within 500 to advertised read/ write spec's on two different machines so I returned them to amazon for sammy 970 evo & evo plus
Hope you have better luck than I did crystal disk mark and hwinfo show same read/ write readings.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 8, 2020)

good catch today





and I got b-dies.
OC'd right off the bat,4133 c19-21-21-41 trfc 550 to 4133 c17-19-19-37 trfc 400. so far stable. will see. if it is will push for even tighter timings but 4133 c17 is already very nice.to think my 3733 c17 kit cost 410 and didn't overclock at all (hynix spd) while this was 450 and does 400Mhz more at tighter timings.


----------



## The Foldinator (Jul 8, 2020)

Terrible photo, i mainly blame myself(shooting into the light)  and have no idea how this Cybershots works yet  
some stuff for F@H(sorry guys lacking PPD but coming back stronger) and for my Christmas tree...


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jul 8, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> View attachment 160800
> pretty nice feeling for such a small and cheap keyboard, and it has bluetooth as well



Me likey you have a link?


----------



## R00kie (Jul 8, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> Me likey you have a link?



Depends on which you wanna go for, as there's a lot of models, revisions, and so on, but this is the one that I went for:





						60% Mechanical Keyboard Wired/Wireless Bluetooth 5.0 Dual-mode Keyboard 61-Key RGB Rainbow LED Backlit USB Type-C Waterproof Gaming Keyboard Anti-ghosting Keys for Gamers and Typists(Red Switch) : Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
					

60% Mechanical Keyboard Wired/Wireless Bluetooth 5.0 Dual-mode Keyboard 61-Key RGB Rainbow LED Backlit USB Type-C Waterproof Gaming Keyboard Anti-ghosting Keys for Gamers and Typists(Red Switch) : Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 8, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> the sx8200pro just arrived
> super easy installation,clean looks under the board's heatsink,and wrecks my 860evo in scores
> 4k random read is up by 1.78x
> 
> ...


My new laptop is Ryzen 5 3500u


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm considering the Core i7-10700 with the MSI MPG Z490 GAMING PLUS. What do you guys think?






						Intel Core i7-10700 2.9 GHz 8-Core Processor
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				








						MSI MPG Z490 GAMING PLUS ATX LGA1200 Motherboard
					






					pcpartpicker.com


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 11, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I'm considering the Core i7-10700 with the MSI MPG Z490 GAMING PLUS. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Gigabyte Z490 AORUS ELITE LGA 1200 ATX Motherboard
					

Buy Gigabyte Gigabyte Z490 AORUS ELITE LGA 1200 ATX Motherboard featuring ATX Form Factor, Intel Z490 Chipset, LGA 1200 Socket, 4 x Dual-Channel DDR4-5000 (OC), 6 x SATA III | 2 x M.2, 2 x PCIe 3.0 x16, 1 x PCIe 3.0 x1 Slots, Realtek ALC1200 7.1-Channel Audio, 2.5 Gigabit Ethernet LAN, AMD...




					www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 16, 2020)

I have purchased a few things lately:

Keyboard-Corsair Strafe Silent £80
Mouse-Razer Viper Mini £33
RAM-Patriot Viper Steel 4133mhz (Samsung B Die:I have it on 3600 with 15-15-15-30) £100


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jul 17, 2020)

Not really a purchase but got my custom psu repaired. I kill my custom psu as I wanna open it up but ended dropping a screw into it shorting it. The maker build me a new one instead. 500w g-unique ultimate external 12v psu.  Sure took months. At least now its brand spanking new and comes with fan grills now. Gonna test it in an NCASE M1 case soon.

Edit : cannot stop smelling it lmao. It got this nice fresh solder like smell to it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 17, 2020)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I have purchased a few things lately:
> 
> Keyboard-Corsair Strafe Silent £80
> Mouse-Razer Viper Mini £33
> RAM-Patriot Viper Steel 4133mhz (Samsung B Die:I have it on 3600 with 15-15-15-30) £100


I managed 4133 c16-16-16-31 on those vipers.easily.just use 1.45v like the 4400 c19 kit.they're the same


----------



## Valantar (Jul 17, 2020)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Not really a purchase but got my custom psu repaired. I kill my custom psu as I wanna open it up but ended dropping a screw into it shorting it. The maker build me a new one instead. 500w g-unique ultimate external 12v psu.  Sure took months. At least now its brand spanking new and comes with fan grills now. Gonna test it in an NCASE M1 case soon.
> 
> Edit : cannot stop smelling it lmao. It got this nice fresh solder like smell to it.
> 
> ...


Gury makes the best SFF power delivery hardware, bar none. I've got two of his ArchDaemon DC-ATX units running, they are amazing. I'm not a fan of external power bricks, but that one looks decent considering the 500W output.


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 17, 2020)

Due to arrive on Tuesday July 21st. New fanless PSU for Max, the 2ndary office computer.

Yes, it's only platinum efficiency and that's ok, I've ran a Corsair AX860 platinum 860watt and Seasonic Snow Silent 750watt platinum in the past, also a gold efficiency Corsair AX850 850watt, no issues at all.

Love that the unit's length (or depth) is so short, only 140mm vs 170mm standard.

One very cool feature of utilizing a secondary-all around office pc - is the ability to experiment with various interesting parts *I'd never consider* for an extremely well defined, most singular in purpose, and therefore somewhat restrictive primary office build.

Happy Birthday Max! 

July 2012.

He's 8years old


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi,
Getting some parts for my entertainment center project coming in
Decided on a small test bench so I can hang it on the back wall of the entertainment center it will be around mid next week so following weekend should be fun 
Still need another mora likely a 420 but I'll wing it with a 360 I already have QDC's make it easy to swap out later.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 17, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I managed 4133 c16-16-16-31 on those vipers.easily.just use 1.45v like the 4400 c19 kit.they're the same


Not going to be the case on AMD as the FCLK clock can only go up to 1800mhz in my case


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 17, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Getting some parts for *my entertainment center project* coming in
> *Decided on a small test bench so I can hang it on the back wall* of the entertainment center it will be around mid next week so following weekend should be fun
> Still need another mora likely a 420 but I'll wing it with a 360 I already have QDC's make it easy to swap out later.



Such an unbelievably brilliant idea! 

Hanging the very small Dimas Mini V2.0 test bench on a wall for a Home Theatre PC, *fantastic beyond fantastic idea!* Talk about a conversation starter for non-techie movie guests. lol They would "Eat It Up".

With that in mind after we relocate, will grab a 2nd Dimas Mini test bench in black and do just that - in 2years my current Maximus X Apex and 8700K will be repurposed as a tertiary home theater pc.

*This gear below: mounted on a wall in the Movie Room!* 

...and the Seasonic PX-500 fanless PSU arriving next week is an ideal part - for that very purpose.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi,
I did not get a demas since I'm using a mora
I got one similar to a bot test bench I posted a mouth or two ago that got moderated out of my post, web image and link too got removed
But anyway best description it looks like a breakfast tray for eating in bed all aluminum I got a black one took forever to get it EU.

What the heck I'll post it again amazon has some red ones in stock prime shipping too

Might add this cost a fraction of the bot test bench


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 17, 2020)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Not going to be the case on AMD as the FCLK clock can only go up to 1800mhz in my case


I'd expect them to do 3600 c14


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 17, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'd expect them to do 3600 c14


did not have the time to properly play with them, got the 3600Mhz 15-15-15-30 with TRC 44 and TRFC 302 for now


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 17, 2020)

Just picked up one of these from my local Computer store for $500. Looking forward to 165hz Gaming. It not IPS but Tom Hardware's review convinced me after looking around. There was a Viotek around $50 cheaper but I do no tgo below 30" anymore.









						GIGABYTE 32" 165Hz 1440P Curved Gaming Monitor - Newegg.com
					

Buy GIGABYTE G32QC 32" 165Hz 1440P Curved Gaming Monitor, 2560 x 1440 VA 1500R Display, 1ms(MPRT), 94% DCI-P3, VESA Display HDR400, FreeSync Premium Pro, 1x Display Port 1.2, 2x HDMI 2.0, 2x USB 3.0 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 17, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Just picked up one of these from my local Computer store for $500. Looking forward to 165hz Gaming. It not IPS but Tom Hardware's review convinced me after looking around. There was a Viotek around $50 cheaper but I do no tgo below 30" anymore.



That 1500R curve is gonna be rough...... But I personally even hate 1800R


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> That 1500R curve is gonna be rough...... But I personally even hate 1800R


 Not for me I am coming from a 49" 4k


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 17, 2020)

Thought about grabbing another TX-700 fanless 700w titanium (like in my Batman rig) but, really wanted to try a smaller form factor PSU. Plus, try finding a TX-700 for sale anywhere in the world right now - nothing short of impossible.

Unless you want to pay $499 to *the DIRTY NASTY 3rd party SHARKfish * that sell parts at Newegg. That's beyond crazy since the standard "sold by Newegg" price is $259.

So went with the PX-500 at only $166, not too bad for fanless and Seasonic *and that sweet 12year warranty*. 









Size comparison of both skus at Computex 2019:


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 17, 2020)

lul serious pricing issue there


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 18, 2020)

It's kinda tech-related. You have to open up those tech boxes somehow. lol 

Bibury utility knife, comes in red or black with 10 extra blades *for only $13.99*

It's engineered well with locking mechanisms in open and close position push-button activated, and another separate push button locks in the blade.

Feels really good in the hand and it's also pretty cool looking, seemed like an all around winner to me - so grabbed one in black.

...great addition to a tech tool kit. 

I apologize for the dust in the last few photos, we've been cleaning closets in the office (getting ready for the move), vacuuming alongside with a ShopVac, but still it seems to be everywhere, yikes.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 18, 2020)

A white mesh front mask for my good ol' P400S


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2020)

retired my toshiba p300,approaching 5yo,don't wanna push it
ordered this.excellent price,very quiet operation,cool cyber bird.


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> retired my toshiba p300,approaching 5yo,don't wanna push it
> ordered this.excellent price,very quiet operation,cool cyber bird.



Woohoo, congrats @cucker tarlson  on the HDD, nothing like new gear ... On The Way! lol

Just makes ya feel good inside. 

Maybe that's why I've been ordering stuff I don't really need right now. Since 2020 so far has been "The Year of Suck"


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Woohoo, congrats @cucker tarlson  on the HDD, nothing like new gear ... On The Way! lol
> 
> Just makes ya feel good inside.
> 
> Maybe that's why I've been ordering stuff I don't really need right now. Since 2020 so far has been "The Year of Suck"


me too
though my p300 drive was due replacing. 5yo on a mainstream drive is enough to thank it for the service and sell it while it's still 100% working

I got a lot of other stuff too.a mechanical keyboard with a rest,new headphones with a dac,new printer,new case with fans,new 1tb nvme and a new mb+cpu+ram.
I don't feel bad tho.I still saved a lot on this lockdown tbh.Working from home saved me quite a sum on gas,no mall shopping,no restaurant visits.

still gonna get that rtx3000 this fall and a RKL as soon as it launches.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 19, 2020)

@cucker tarlson Please get back to me and tell me how reliable the Skyhawk series from Seagate is because many times over I been concidering buying Seagate but I always ended up with a WD drive instead and I will properly end up with a white label Red 10TB drive again next time I buy another drive.

Personally I might be afraid of Seagate after the failures with their Barracuda 7200.11 drives that went around back in the day.

But the SMR and CMR doesn't really afraid me because I don't do RAID.

Because I am not buying as much for a 1TB DC drive as a 1TB EVO SSD drive from Samsung costs or close to  

a 10TB white label RED drive from WD with 3years is about £220 / €242 and a IronWolf 10TB is about £294 / €323 which also have 3years warranty.

I know the IronWolf is a 7200rpm with 256mb cache vs RED (White label) 5400rpm with 256mb cache but I can use the £74 on something else.


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> me too
> though my p300 drive was due replacing. 5yo on a mainstream drive is enough to thank it for the service and sell it while it's still 100% working
> 
> I got a lot of other stuff too.a mechanical keyboard with a rest,new headphones with a dac,new printer,new case with fans,new 1tb nvme and a new mb+cpu+ram.
> ...



I'm having a terrible time, lost 52lbs since first week in March, simply cannot eat more than 3bites of food or I get sick. I needed to lose a little weight but if I keep going I'll be underweight by September, I'm just too darn emotional I guess. Which helps a great deal in my work - what I do for a living but gf is now crying almost everyday, thinks I'm dying. And she's the type that normally cries when she's happy so you can only imagine how wide-open the floodgates must now be. 

Sorry for venting.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> @cucker tarlson Please get back to me and tell me how reliable the Skyhawk series from Seagate is


I'll get back to you in 6 years

I had 80gb,160,320 and 1tb seagate drives.
fastest to fail was the most recent 1tb.bought in march 2014,failed this month.very fast and quiet drive too,super snappy when it comes to power on to read time.the experience was five stars plus.
my pc often runs 24/7 so it's my fault,should've replaced it last year.it's not an enterprise drive,getting 6 years of it is fine imo.



E-curbi said:


> I'm having a terrible time, lost 52lbs since first week in March, simply cannot eat more than 3bites of food or I get sick. I needed to lose a little weight but if I keep going I'll be underweight by September, I'm just too darn emotional I guess. Which helps a great deal in my work - what I do for a living but gf is now crying almost everyday, thinks I'm dying. And she's the type that normally cries when she's happy so you can only imagine how wide-open the floodgates must now be.
> 
> Sorry for venting.


anxiety is a bitch to overcome.
personally I know I lot of people who struggle
a good psychologist will help take some of that weight off,don't be afraid to seek advice from someone who's helped a thousand people like you

I hate people so I'm fine for lockdown.Not that I don't like normal times.I do.I just tend to avoid extended contact with people I don't care about anyway.And not really hate.I'm just same amount of fine with and without people.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'll get back to you in 6 years
> 
> I had 80gb,160,320 and 1tb seagate drives.
> fastest to fail was the most recent 1tb.bought in match 2014,failed this month.very fast and quiet drive too,super snappy when it comes to power on to read time.the experience was five stars plus.
> my pc often runs 24/7 so it's my fault,should've replaced it last year.it's not an enterprise drive,getting 6 years of it is fine imo.



My computer is running 24-7 too, and my recent drive that failed was a 1TB WD DC drive it lasted 5 or 6years so I don't complain but what I was surprised about was after I didn't use it as a gaming drive and only for storage the read/write was low so that was a bumper but since SSD's has come down to a respectable price for 1TB I don't want to buy a ton of money for 1TB mechanical drives anymore.



E-curbi said:


> I'm having a terrible time, lost 52lbs since first week in March, simply cannot eat more than 3bites of food or I get sick. I needed to lose a little weight but if I keep going I'll be underweight by September, I'm just too darn emotional I guess. Which helps a great deal in my work - what I do for a living but gf is now crying almost everyday, thinks I'm dying. And she's the type that normally cries when she's happy so you can only imagine how wide-open the floodgates must now be.
> 
> Sorry for venting.



I know personally how it feels and so does the one I am running after it's really no joke with axisty mine wasn't strong but it's still there and I don't go out much not even for vacations I mostly stay home after work and only go out shopping when there ain't a lot of people out I feel better this way.

I hope you will get better @E-curbi and I hope your gf will be able to help in one way or another.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> My computer is running 24-7 too, and my recent drive that failed was a 1TB WD DC drive it lasted 5 or 6years so I don't complain but what I was surprised about was after I didn't use it as a gaming drive and only for storage the read/write was low so that was a bumper but since SSD's has come down to a respectable price for 1TB I don't want to buy a ton of money for 1TB mechanical drives anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly,I've learnt to enjoy those periods of time.Even when I feel down I know when it passes it's gonna feel better than ever before.and it always does.

and I'm often so hammered that I can't feel feelings anyway


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> honestly,I've learnt to enjoy those periods of time.Even when I feel down I know when it passes it's gonna feel better than ever before.and it always does.
> 
> and I'm often so hammered that I can't feel feelings anyway



I had some beer those two days with the transfer build moving to the black test bench in late June, and wow felt so God awful bad for 10days - so no alcohol for me until the pandem is over or until we get some good news on a pending vaccine. 

My NES (neuro-endocrine system) simply doesn't do well when I have family within the fatality grouping.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2020)

chill.
stick to the personal hygiene routines and avoid very crowded places and everyone's gonna be fine.

lol,this is what transferring all the stuff from my 3tb hdd to ssds looks like






well,I couldve just swapped my data once the new seagate arrives,but wanted to see how transferring this much data affects write speeds and temperatures.
Im impressed with the m.2 heatsink on my z490 aorus.transferred 600GB of steam games at once to my 8200pro,the heatsink got really hot but the drive stayed at 43-47 degrees,which is about 5-10 degrees warmer than when it's sitting idle.it looks like the board's heatsink is doing what is supposed to do,and doing it damn well.


----------



## yesyesloud (Jul 19, 2020)

Finally treated myself to a premium IPS display: Acer Predator XB1 27" 1440p 144Hz G-SYNC.

Those 2560x1440 G-Synced pixels changed my life... God bless VRR in all its glory 

RDR2 has been running ghee-smooth at 1440p ultra through my aging 1080ti, in my perceived gaming experience.

Gotta skin them all... Only Arthur had a good night's sleep this weekend


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 19, 2020)

yesyesloud said:


> Finally treated myself to a premium IPS display: Acer Predator XB1 27" 1440p 144Hz G-SYNC.
> 
> Those 2560x1440 G-Synced pixels changed my life... God bless VRR in all its glory
> 
> ...


good choice
predator monitors are amazing.
19/20 monitors are struggling to match the ones that acer launched 5 years ago.

a used z271 or hu270 will cost you more than all of this new stuff
I wanted to buy a z271 the other day but holy crap they cost more second hand than they used to cost new a couple of years ago.

and doesn't that predator seem like you could use it as a medieval shield it's so sturdy ? cause mine certainly does.


----------



## yesyesloud (Jul 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> and doesn't that predator seem like you could use it as a medieval shield it's so sturdy ?


Sure do!


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

No pics yet, bought these yesterday, pics coming later...

Asus P5Q Pro
C2Q Q9500
6GB RAM
Zalman 7700 AlCu! This is a legend!
aaaaand the true gem....
Elsa GF3 Ti 200!! NEVER even seen a GF3 live..


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> I'm having a terrible time, lost 52lbs since first week in March, simply cannot eat more than 3bites of food or I get sick. I needed to lose a little weight but if I keep going I'll be underweight by September, I'm just too darn emotional I guess. Which helps a great deal in my work - what I do for a living but gf is now crying almost everyday, thinks I'm dying. And she's the type that normally cries when she's happy so you can only imagine how wide-open the floodgates must now be.
> 
> Sorry for venting.


Does someone need a man hug or something??  (Figuratively speaking....  )  I'll drop you a PM 

I hope to have a few things to share soon...  I should really be saving but I can't turn away a good deal...  That said, I would like to grab some more hard drives for my server at some point...  I need to make sure I have enough space!! 

I love this thread     So much diversity 



cucker tarlson said:


> chill.
> stick to the personal hygiene routines and avoid very crowded places and everyone's gonna be fine.
> 
> lol,this is what transferring all the stuff from my 3tb hdd to ssds looks like
> ...


I have to label my drives etc. whats in them, I'd get lost and confused constantly if I named them like that!!    Or do you have a post it note on the monitor to remind you of what goes where??


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 20, 2020)

Got these under desk headphone hangers, pretty good as I feel they are way more secure than those with just double-sided tapes, having screws made all the difference to me! Plus, those anti-slip padding (the grey colored part) does help instead of the usual plain metal or plastic.




A pic of them mounted under my table, feels very secure, if they weren't, I'd be reluctant to hang my higher end cans on them.





These came today, a 2m long HDMI 2.1 cable (got it to qualify for free next day delivery) + 2x external SSD USB 3.0 cases, and a 256GB  flashdrive I'd ordered just over a week back.




Installed my old 120GB Corsair Force GT SSD in one of the cases, looks good, a small blue LED located at bottom right would light up when in use. The SSD was my old i7 3960X OS drive and hasn't been abused, so I figured it was worth reusing. Oh yeah, I was pleasantly surprised to find that the case comes with its own short USB3.0 cable, a nice added bonus for a case that cost about 7+ USD.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 20, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> retired my toshiba p300,approaching 5yo,don't wanna push it
> ordered this.excellent price,very quiet operation,cool cyber bird.


I just realized how rad it'd be to have this sitting next to the skyhawk in my 2x3.5" docking station
skyhawk+ironwolf






and a barracuda


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

Heh, I use just a poor man's headphone hanger.. hammer and a nail is more than good. 

Perfect


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 20, 2020)

I don't need any clutter,my xb241yu has this awesome spike,super convenient for headphones


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

Nah, just use a nail like I do


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 20, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Nah, just use a nail like I do


used to hang them on a candleholder before
we've come a long way with those


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> used to hang them on a candleholder before
> we've come a long way with those


Next step, RGB candleholders?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 20, 2020)

@puma99dk|
I just looked into that st2000vx008 specs (seahawk 2tb) and it's rated for 3.6x longer continuous 24/7 operation than a barracuda drive.
8760hrs per year vs 2400.means it's rated for continuous 24/7 365 work
It's also quieter than barracuda.
seems like exactly what we need.

a direct competitor from wd is their purple series.it's slightly more expensive and louder.

If I got 6 years and 3 months out of a regular barracuda I'm confident with the seahawk


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 20, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> me too
> though my p300 drive was due replacing. 5yo on a mainstream drive is enough to thank it for the service and sell it while it's still 100% working
> 
> I got a lot of other stuff too.a mechanical keyboard with a rest,new headphones with a dac,new printer,new case with fans,new 1tb nvme and a new mb+cpu+ram.
> ...



I'm thinking a Rocket Lake 11600K 6-core and Maximus XIII Apex for October November this year to replace the 8700K and Maximus X Apex from 2017.

Then, wait until 2021 or 2022 and go with Alder Lake or Meteor Lake probably an EVGA Z690 Dark or Z790 Dark and an 8-core high bin from SL for getting work done...and DDR5 will launch by then so a new Gskill memory kit. 

Ouch, that bundle of gear is gonna cost a bundle.

Hoping Gskill comes up with a brand new aesthetic for Trident Z DDR5 - another Royale kit? Naw, hope Gskill gives us something brand new and completely different.



phill said:


> Does someone need a man hug or something??  (Figuratively speaking....  )  I'll drop you a PM
> 
> I hope to have a few things to share soon...  I should really be saving but I can't turn away a good deal...  That said, I would like to grab some more hard drives for my server at some point...  I need to make sure I have enough space!!
> 
> ...





Lol, PM'd ya back brosephio. The 2nd Z390 Dark is all yours if you want me to ship it to you. It's not a secret is it? lolol just kidding. Always willing to help out a hardware collector and an all-around great guy.   

I'll have a new Seasonic PSU to share tomorrow arriving from The Egg.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 20, 2020)

Bought also an USB3.0 card from ebay since this AM3 board has only 2.0, got a card which has a header so I can use the case's connectors too


----------



## phill (Jul 20, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Lol, PM'd ya back brosephio. The 2nd Z390 Dark is all yours if you want me to ship it to you. It's not a secret is it? lolol just kidding. Always willing to help out a hardware collector and an all-around great guy.
> 
> I'll have a new Seasonic PSU to share tomorrow arriving from The Egg.


I already replied sir!!   

That'll definitely go towards the hall of fame for my hardware collection!!


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 21, 2020)

phill said:


> I already replied sir!!
> 
> That'll definitely go towards the hall of fame for my hardware collection!!



It's a good-looking board Mr. Phill  

I like it over the Apex Series for the in-line 90degree power ports, E-ATX form factor, ddr4 slots and socket rotated counter-clock 90degrees, and the ability to mount a PCIe SSD drive way down in vertical layout or way left in horizontal layout at mobo slot number 7 almost towards the end of the board. Can't do any of that with the Maximus Apex Series.

Maybe EVGA is skipping the Z490 Dark and moving right to the Z590 Dark for Rocket Lake in October-November. lol Cannot believe they still have not launched the Z490 Dark for Comet Lake, *well actually I can believe it.*

_Something is rotten in the state of Denmark, _is an old saying from Shakespeare, wink wink, nudge nudge.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 21, 2020)

Damn those EVGA boards look hella cool.... an AM4 one maaaaaybe..?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 21, 2020)

New kit to play around with.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 21, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Damn those EVGA boards look hella cool.... an AM4 one maaaaaybe..?


Nah, highly doubt it as eVGA seems to be fixated on nVidia and Intel, their loss for not looking into AMD motherboard.

Meanwhile, my last piece of kit came, a vertical mouse....cheap one at that.









I haven't tried it for games yet, still getting a feel for it, it does take a bit of adjustment.....I'm an old dog, so learning new tricks is hard. I feel a 'disconnect' in action when I use it, I'm so used to pressing down on the L/R button to see the action completed that when I press the L/R clicker/key on this vertical mouse, it feels weird, like it ain't 'natural' to see the action on screen completed with a click down, instead of sideway.....something like that. Also, due to my dainty hands, I can reach the 'Back' key easily enough, but I need to adjust my hold of the mouse to favor my thumb forward a little to use the 'Forward' button. It's a minor niggle for me as I seldom use the 'Forward' button.

Since it's for my gaming rig, it has to be RGB, I cannot get a non-RGB mouse as I'd lose my gaming 'creds'....


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 21, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> Nah, highly doubt it as eVGA seems to be fixated on nVidia and Intel, their loss for not looking into AMD motherboard.
> 
> Meanwhile, my last piece of kit came, a vertical mouse....cheap one at that.
> 
> ...


True dat, IIRC they've never made an AMD board... that mouse looks hella weird.


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 21, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> New kit to play around with.
> 
> 
> View attachment 162793View attachment 162795View attachment 162796
> ...



That's a sweet TZ Royal Silver kit man, *looking nice.*  Download the Gskill lighting software (below) and move that flashing rainbow default setting to a nice sooooothing stable color OR turn lighting off if you want to. lol 









						Download - Trident Z Family (RGB, Neo, Royal, Royal Elite, Z5 RGB) Lighting Control Software - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

G.SKILL




					www.gskill.com
				




Got my (2) modules set up in static blue - blends with my AMD video card and the blue PWR Vandal switches and Supermicro drive rack blue SSD activity leds on the front panel.

White also looks very nice...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 21, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> That's a sweet TZ Royal Silver kit man, *looking nice.*  Download the Gskill lighting software (below) and move that flashing rainbow default setting to a nice sooooothing stable color OR turn lighting off if you want to. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That Looks pretty sweet. I currently just have it synced with the mobo and video card color cycling..... Been too busy with work to mess around with it much.


The Trfc on this kit is pretty shit... Can't complain I got it for free nothing beats that lol.


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 21, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> That Looks pretty sweet. I currently just have it synced with the mobo and video card color cycling..... Been too busy with work to mess around with it much.
> 
> The Trfc on this kit is pretty shit... Can't complain* I got it for free *nothing beats that lol.



Hey, ya got a really good price on that Royal Silver kit. 

I know *almost nothing* about ddr4 overclocking - had some basic help from (2) engineer friends of mine, then learned to navigate the Z390 Dark bios memory section on my own for tinkering with values. My CPU's IMC will run the XMP 4600/18 profile just fine but honestly, it feels kinda sluggish - this daily OC below feels much more responsive.

4500 17-17-17-37

Got bios screenshots backed-up so can reproduce all the secondary and tertiary timings, that allow this to happen - it wasn't easy took many hours, believe my CPU is maxed out, the better 9900KS chips some of my friends are running have much better IMCs than my 8086K from 2018.  

Otherwise, it's an awesome processor, can't complain...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 21, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Hey, ya got a really good price on that Royal Silver kit.
> 
> I know *almost nothing* about ddr4 overclocking - had some basic help from (2) engineer friends of mine, then learned to navigate the Z390 Dark bios memory section on my own for tinkering with values. My CPU's IMC will run the XMP 4600/18 profile just fine but honestly, it feels kinda sluggish - this daily OC below feels much more responsive.
> 
> ...



Not bad for XMP though......


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 21, 2020)

NVMe, finally.
I couldn't stretch to 1TB because the loony tunes prices down here.
I'll be doing a clean Windows install and then watch my rig fly out of the room.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 21, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> NVMe, finally.
> I couldn't stretch to 1TB because the loony tunes prices down here.
> I'll be doing a clean Windows install and then watch my rig fly out of the room.
> View attachment 162913


Got the previous gen and they seem to be pretty solid drives.


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 21, 2020)

Another magical pouch filled with wonder and amazement! 

Actually, it's only filled with a power supply.

Man, that felt pouch sure did *arrive super-dusty* *from the factory*, glad I'm not installing the pouch - sheesh.  

It's a cute little thing.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 21, 2020)

@oxrufiioxo tRFC is high because XMP is 2T. CR2T doubles the tRFC that you "see" in BIOS. If you can get it stable at 1T or Geardown + 1T at those timings, I have a feeling you'll be able to come down quite a bit in tRFC. If you have a good kit, shouldn't be too much a challenge to almost halve tRFC from what it is now.

Gorgeous kits all around, y'all.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 21, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> @oxrufiioxo tRFC is high because XMP is 2T. CR2T doubles the tRFC that you "see" in BIOS. If you can get it stable at 1T or Geardown + 1T at those timings, I have a feeling you'll be able to come down quite a bit in tRFC. If you have a good kit, shouldn't be too much a challenge to almost halve tRFC from what it is now.
> 
> Gorgeous kits all around, y'all.


I gotta get around to cr1 tweaking


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 21, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> @oxrufiioxo tRFC is high because XMP is 2T. CR2T doubles the tRFC that you "see" in BIOS. If you can get it stable at 1T or Geardown + 1T at those timings, I have a feeling you'll be able to come down quite a bit in tRFC. If you have a good kit, shouldn't be too much a challenge to almost halve tRFC from what it is now.
> 
> Gorgeous kits all around, y'all.



My mobo or bios or mem kit doesn't do 1T. Tried everything. I can only run 2T, not sure why. (headscratcher)

Here's a size comparison image PX-500 vs TX-700, 140mm vs 170mm respectively.

This little unit is short.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 21, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> My mobo or bios or mem kit doesn't do 1T. Tried everything. I can only run 2T, not sure why. (headscratcher)
> 
> Here's a size comparison image PX-500 vs TX-700, 140mm vs 170mm respectively.
> 
> ...



Wait I'm an idiot. GDM doesn't exist on Intel lol. 

2T is just a lot easier and more stable if 1T isn't. Past a certain freq 2T is pretty much necessary anyways, but I've seen some high freq results without 2T or GDM before.


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 21, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> *Wait I'm an idiot*. GDM doesn't exist on Intel lol.
> 2T is just a lot easier and more stable if 1T isn't. Past a certain freq 2T is pretty much necessary anyways, but I've seen some high freq results without 2T or GDM before.


Not in this lifetime - lol 

Installing the PX-500 was easy, that's what a test bench is all about. 

This sku is so short doesn't even cover up the Dimastech PSU ventilation holes on the bottom of the pull-out drawer. lol Don't think I'll have any overheating issues. 

Mounted a Sammy 850 EVO SATA SSD to the right side of the Blackout Bench - looks pretty cool.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 21, 2020)

That's insane!


 


Installing Windows tomorrow will probably take less time than it does to make a cup of tea. It's all the rest that will take a few hours.
Still, I'm due for a clean install and what better way than a shiny new NVMe?


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 21, 2020)

If I was due for a clean install, I'd hook straight into Skynet not Micro$oft.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 21, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That's insane!
> View attachment 162939 View attachment 162940
> Installing Windows tomorrow will probably take less time than it does to make a cup of tea. It's all the rest that will take a few hours.
> Still, I'm due for a clean install and what better way than a shiny new NVMe?


Compare 4kq1t1 numbers instead, those have much more of an effect on system responsiveness and day-to-day performance.


----------



## theonek (Jul 22, 2020)

installing win10 on nvme from usb3 flash drive takes around 3-4 minutes to desktop.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2020)

theonek said:


> installing win10 on nvme from usb3 flash drive takes around 3-4 minutes to desktop.


even on sata ssd

flash read on usb stick will bottleneck even a qlc sata drive


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 22, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That's insane!
> View attachment 162939 View attachment 162940
> Installing Windows tomorrow will probably take less time than it does to make a cup of tea. It's all the rest that will take a few hours.
> Still, I'm due for a clean install and what better way than a shiny new NVMe?



Congrats on going NVMe. 

If you want some really fast Win 10 installs, can always repurpose an Optane 32GB NVMe M.2 drive - mount it into an ICY BOX IB-1817Ma-C31 external NVMe M.2 enclosure.

Here's the link:



			IB-1817Ma-C31
		


To avoid most bottlenecks -  install FROM Optane NVMe M.2 TO Optane NVMe PCIe card as your primary OS drive.

Optane to Optane is superfast installs. 

------

*Disclaimer: NO, I didn't buy an Optane M.2 module simply for Win 10 installations. lol That would be silly.* 

*I got (2) of the Optane 32GB M.2 drives way back in Spring 2017*, about $75each and created a RAID 0 drive on the Apex X DIMM.2 riser card, since that was the ONLY way to get into Optane at that time.

Repurposed one Optane M.2 module as a benchmarking drive and the other (this one) as a Windows 10 reformatting drive, cuz why not? It was just hanging around doing nothing. lol 

Anyway, this enclosure below acts as an incredibly efficient passive heatsink (yes it gets very warm during operation). Only modification I made was instead of the thermal tape they included in the box - I had some Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 at 0.5mm thickness leftover from the RAID M.2 install so used some of that Der8auer material (in the foreground - photo below).


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2020)

Damn it really is quiet
Copying data at 165mbs you cant really hear the usual constants thrashing,but more like subtle clicking.
Pretty snappy when it comes to power on to ready time,and platters spinning at 5900 are super quiet for a hdd


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Damn it really is quiet
> Copying data at 165mbs you cant really hear the usual constants thrashing,but more like subtle clicking.
> Pretty snappy when it comes to power on to ready time,and platters spinning at 5900 are super quiet for a hdd



But that "REDMI 7 AI DUAL CAMERA" really sucks.....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2020)

really ? does ayone even notice that ?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 22, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Congrats on going NVMe.
> 
> If you want some really fast Win 10 installs, can always repurpose an Optane 32GB NVMe M.2 drive - mount it into an ICY BOX IB-1817Ma-C31 external NVMe M.2 enclosure.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and yes, NVMe is incredibly fast and Windows installed in under 5 minutes.
Optane in Argentina? A luxury that other options take priority over. Like beer, for example.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That's insane!
> View attachment 162939 View attachment 162940
> Installing Windows tomorrow will probably take less time than it does to make a cup of tea. It's all the rest that will take a few hours.
> Still, I'm due for a clean install and what better way than a shiny new NVMe?


yes but 4k random is what matters anyway

sequential transfer - you'll run into other bottlenecks anyway (cache size,temperature,source/destination speed).to illustrate,not even the pcie gen4 drive can sustain 1000mb/s over a longer period in ideal conditions







5000mb/s - fuggedaboudit


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 22, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for the reply and yes, NVMe is incredibly fast and Windows installed in under 5 minutes.
> Optane in Argentina? A luxury that other options take priority over. Like beer, for example.


With all those many beautiful Argentinean women running around - who needs Optane SSDs? lol 

Wish I could have some beer, darn it! 





I hate having to act smart while I work. Sometimes I just want to get drunk and be stupid. 

...Maybe the grandparents can take the 3.95yr old this weekend, and mommy and daddy can get sloshed. lolol

The gf is Spanish and Greek and Italian and Irish and absolutely delicious at 138pounds. They are both still sleeping.


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> But that "REDMI 7 AI DUAL CAMERA" really sucks.....





cucker tarlson said:


> really ? does ayone even notice that ?


Looks a touch out of focus but it depends on what your focusing on!  What phone are you using @cucker tarlson ? 



E-curbi said:


> With all those many beautiful Argentinean women running around - who needs Optane SSDs? lol
> 
> Wish I could have some beer, darn it!
> 
> ...


I don't think I can act any better than my shoe size....  Age 11 is where I'm at!!    

Trouble is, one too many beers and I'm gone..  That said, I mean like two....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2020)

I dont think this phone was ever intended for pictures

Anyway this drive is awesome.
This is the noise level while working full blast copying 400gb of files from ssd










						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I dont think this phone was ever intended for pictures
> 
> Anyway this drive is awesome.
> This is the noise level while working full blast copying 400gb of files from ssd
> ...



Wow, that's pretty cool, HDD drive made for longevity and durability and silent operation. Amazing drive. 

My first PC before going custom was a DELL workstation, had a 36GB Seagate Cheetah 15,000rpm drive, it ran superhot and noisy as hell - impossible to noise isolate, constant low frequency hum. Drove me nuts. 

That's the moment I began moving to custom computing and inaudible computing - somewhere in there like early 2012.

Can we continue with the beer gifs? lol 








phill said:


> Looks a touch out of focus but it depends on what your focusing on!  What phone are you using @cucker tarlson ?
> I don't think I can act any better than my shoe size....  Age 11 is where I'm at!!
> 
> Trouble is, one too many beers and I'm gone..  That said, I mean like two....



I'm age 10.5 or 11 lol. I can put down (4) of those BIG Fosters cans and then I'm out! 

Sipping really slowly and it takes about 8hours - so 8hours of FUN. lol


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Wow, that's pretty cool, HDD drive made for longevity and durability and silent operation. Amazing drive.
> 
> My first PC before going custom was a DELL workstation, had a 36GB Seagate Cheetah 15,000rpm drive, it ran superhot and noisy as hell - impossible to noise isolate, constant low frequency hum. Drove me nuts.
> 
> ...


yup.
surveillence drives are super nice for desktop backup,and way cheaper than NAS drives.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> Damn it really is quiet
> Copying data at 165mbs you cant really hear the usual constants thrashing,but more like subtle clicking.
> Pretty snappy when it comes to power on to ready time,and platters spinning at 5900 are super quiet for a hdd


It's the random r/w that will get that surveillance drive. Those are meant to be written to (constantly) and for storage. Aren't these (and NAS drives) typically a bit more expensive than more general use drives?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It's the random r/w that will get that surveillance drive. Those are meant to be written to (constantly) and for storage. Aren't these (and NAS drives) typically a bit more expensive than more general use drives?


sounds like exactly what I need

no,nas is the most expensive
surveillance (wd purple/seagate seahawk) are cheaper

in fact my seahawk was cheaper than barracuda.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2020)

Hi,
Awesome  little test bench only 4 1/2" tall perfect for my entertainment center but putting it in the top space not the bottom 
Fun part is dealing with the cheap lg t.v. with two feet on each end instead of one center stand but got it sorted and hopefully done this weekend


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 22, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Awesome  little test bench only 4 1/2" tall perfect for my entertainment center but putting it in the top space not the bottom
> Fun part is dealing with the cheap lg t.v. with two feet on each end instead of one center stand but got it sorted and hopefully done this weekend
> 
> View attachment 163034View attachment 163035View attachment 163036View attachment 163037View attachment 163038



He's doing it, that's outstanding. 

Did you mod those bench legs - cut them down shorter? Or did that test bench arrive that way? It's a shorty... lol

*@ThrashZone - The creator of the home theater test bench mounted on a wall. *

I'm gonna reproduce your awesome idea, but use a Dimas Mini V2 in place of your pedestal bench.

We have beer and wine arriving in a few hours. lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 22, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> sounds like exactly what I need
> 
> no,nas is the most expensive
> surveillance (wd purple/seagate seahawk) are cheaper
> ...


Right.. just saying that in general NAS and purpose made drives tend to be more expensive than 'normal' drives. There are always exceptions.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> He's doing it, that's outstanding.
> 
> Did you mod those bench legs - cut them down shorter? Or did that test bench arrive that way? It's a shorty... lol
> 
> ...


Hi,
Nope arrived that height 
PSU has 3/4" space on the top to breath, should be fine no space on bottom maybe 1/8" on a 850p2 
I used the longer mother board stands so I could get wires between the bench and board still the entire height is only 7" to top of memory sticks
I don't have a gpu on it yet so don't know what the other all is
Monday I should have the koolance 10-15mm quick disconnects I need for it after that it's done deal to connect my 1080ti ftw3 back on x99 and boogie


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2020)

Well I thought since I have actually had a few bits and pieces through, I'd share them here 

   

         

I thought since I had so many Rampage boards, I'd try to fill in the blanks...  So same goes for the Crosshair boards, I think I'm 'missing' two now, so I might track them down over some time..  I didn't realise until I'd bought the Rampage 3 that it was a Gene, description was Rampage 3 Extreme, so oh well  At least for the moment, I have a Rampage 3 of some description....!!   I'll need to test these three boards but I remember sharing the Crosshair board and here's the 'it's alive!!' pics that made me happy 

   

I hope I don't find anything else at this point...  I'm hoping to have a bit of a sort through at the weekend of hardware, so I'll hopefully get around to updating a few pics in my Project Log   I'm hoping I can move that along shortly......  

I'm very peed at myself for missing out on two bids that I really should have looked at more carefully..  Bit older hardware but the collector in me was dying...

Abit IP35 Pro XE
Abit KV8 Pro

Both where boxed and looked in great condition, so I'll be trying to find them again, the prices are what hurt the most!!   Still never mind...


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 23, 2020)

phill said:


> Well I thought since I have actually had a few bits and pieces through, I'd share them here
> 
> View attachment 163082 View attachment 163083 View attachment 163084 View attachment 163085
> 
> ...



I have some of those Dominator GT DDR3 sticks, Mr. Phill. 

Have to say, I'm not a serious collector of hardware like yourself, hmm what am I anyway? A sentimental retainer? lol

I keep hardware that holds a dear place in my heart, like my very first custom PC platform (M5E Corsair Dominator ddr3 Ivy Bridge 3770K) that got me started in my current career and was finally able to STOP commuting into the big city driving 6miles took 45minutes, it was terrible.

Again, sorry my recent images are so dusty, we keep vacuuming and open the closet doors and it comes right back. 

Grabbed those Corsair extra-long heatspredders cuz I was into passive heatsinking even way back in 2012, and thought they looked extra-cool. 










ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Nope arrived that height
> PSU has 3/4" space on the top to breath, should be fine no space on bottom maybe 1/8" on a 850p2
> I used the longer mother board stands so I could get wires between the bench and board still the entire height is only 7" to top of memory sticks
> ...



Dood, you're going to watercool a home theater build with a MORA 3X3 9-fan radiator? lol ummm ok. 

Don't believe that's completely necessary, but it certainly will be FUN and Amazing!


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> I have some of those Dominator GT DDR3 sticks, Mr. Phill.
> 
> Have to say, I'm not a serious collector of hardware like yourself, hmm what am I anyway? A sentimental retainer? lol
> 
> ...


Well I'm not a serious collector, I just see things I like and get them and hope they'll gain value  At least it'll be something for my daughters to keep or sell off if anything happens to me, gives them a bit more cash to help themselves out in this crazy world  

And what dust??  I can't see nothing!! 

The overkill in that young man is legandary, hat's off to you sir!!


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 23, 2020)

Albert: You know you shouldn't be drinking beer if you want to perform at your highest intellectual capacity.

I'm only having a little Albert, I need to relax, it's been a long pandem, with no end in sight.

Albert: Get that brilliant totally-in-touch writer forward-slash lazy gf working and you wont have to do so many long hours, just sayin' ... Albert

I know man, you're always right - now shut up


----------



## francisw19 (Jul 24, 2020)

My new Ducky Mehca Mini came in the mail today!


----------



## btarunr (Jul 24, 2020)

Picked this guy up for replacing my Wraith Prism, only for its convenience of a push-clip.

Thoughts:
This is one of those coolers that demands a blood sacrifice. It got one from me. Don't be deceived by the apparent "convenience" of its push clip. There's no freaking way you can install this cooler while your motherboard is installed in the case. The push-clip mechanism has at least 200% retention force it should normally have. The first time you try installing this will always fail, so don't try to use up all its TIM in one go. Your best bet at installing this thing is uninstalling your motherboard, and taking the battle to a table top. You first hook up the static bit, and wrestle with the loose bit. Also, position the heatsink such that the loose bit is facing south of the CPU socket, because your northern VRM heatsink will definitely obstruct it. It takes an ungodly amount of pressure to latch the loose bit down, and I had to bend the motherboard by a lot (never had to bend a motherboard by this much in 2 decades of PC building).

Lesson: While the temps and noise are an improvement over the stock cooler, avoid like cancer for AM4, and I say this as someone who's formally reviewed CPU coolers.


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 24, 2020)

Love this cute little PSU, the enclosure doesn't even get warm to the touch.

Always thought the efficiency rating would create that thermal difference (thermal delta), but instead it seems running only a 500watt unit is the better solution with this 2nd office pc, using only an AMD Radeon Pro  50watt workstation graphics card.

That's what experimentation with various parts is all about.

Who knew?   

Look how short it is, the Dimas test bench PSU open grid base for ventilation is not even covered up. lol It's there for extremely large power supplies, but not this little Seasonic PX-500.

This pic taken with camera seated inside the 3.5in SSD/HDD drive rack which in my case - is empty.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 24, 2020)

my psu is going on 6 yo and I was planning a replacement next year but found a killer deal on this









						Super Flower Leadex III 750W (SF-750F14HG) - Zasilacz - Morele.net
					

Zasilacz Super Flower Leadex III 750W (SF-750F14HG) jest dostępny w Morele.net! Szukasz tego produktu? Sprawdź - najczęściej to właśnie Morele.net ma najniższą cenę w Polsce.




					www.morele.net
				




checks all the boxes - 160mm long and runs passive until ~450w.
it's what I like about super flower psus - they're not afraid to set that passive operation threshold very high.
and they're quality too.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 24, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> my psu is going on 6 yo and I was planning a replacement next year but found a killer deal on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With how good your current one is and with all the protections it has, my wallet doesn't understand this purchase as written. Lol.

Its not even a year past its warranty period and working fine. If it craps out, the likelihood of it taking anything else with it is quite slim... no different than if it were new. Maybe i need more discretionary income, lol!

I'm riding my high quality power supplies until they melt.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> With how good your current one is and with all the protections it has, my wallet doesn't understand this purchase as written. Lol.
> 
> Its not even a year past its warranty period and working fine. If it craps out, the likelihood of it taking anything else with it is quite slim... no different than if it were new. Maybe i need more discretionary income, lol!
> 
> I'm riding my high quality power supplies until they melt.


Hi,
Your system spec's link is broken so no idea what you call  "high quality supplies" are.

On another note got the t.v. setup done and just waiting for the stain to dry to put some clear coat on so I can get it installed.


----------



## E-curbi (Jul 24, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Your system spec's link is broken so no idea what you call  "high quality supplies" are.
> 
> On another note *got the t.v. setup done* and just waiting for the stain to dry to put some clear coat on so I can get it installed.


Awesome @ThrashZone , we want photos


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 24, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> With how good your current one is and with all the protections it has, my wallet doesn't understand this purchase as written. Lol.
> 
> Its not even a year past its warranty period and working fine. If it craps out, the likelihood of it taking anything else with it is quite slim... no different than if it were new. Maybe i need more discretionary income, lol!
> 
> I'm riding my high quality power supplies until they melt.


power supplies don't last forever,and mine is going to hit 6 yo soon running passive this whole time.
don't wanna push it.and I'll still get some money back.


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mpow Air 2.4G Wireless Gaming Headset for PS5/PS4/PC Computer Headset with Dual Chamber Driver,Upto 17 hours of Use, Noise Cancelling Mic, 3D Bass, Ultra Light Over-Ear Gaming Headphones for Switch: Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Mpow Air 2.4G Wireless Gaming Headset for PS5/PS4/PC Computer Headset with Dual Chamber Driver,Upto 17 hours of Use, Noise Cancelling Mic, 3D Bass, Ultra Light Over-Ear Gaming Headphones for Switch: Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				





Been thinking about getting a Wireless headset for a while now. I was looking at my local PC store and nothing below $100. Hit up Amazon and wow $85 800+ reviews and a $15 coupon later my problem has been solved.  They should be coming tomorrow.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2020)

E-curbi said:


> Awesome @ThrashZone , we want photos


Hi,
Little wet atm but none of this is really seen except the very bottom front where the sound bar sits on it rest the t.v. totally covers


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 24, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Your system spec's link is broken so no idea what you call  "high quality supplies" are.
> 
> On another note got the t.v. setup done and just waiting for the stain to dry to put some clear coat on so I can get it installed.


It isnt broken, I choose not to share it. 

Not sure what my systems specifications have to do with how a high-quality power supply is defined though. For the record, I've got evga supernova g2's in two PCs and a seasonic in the other. All high-quality 'tier 1/1a' units according to reputable (Jonnygurur) reviews.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> It isnt broken, I choose not to share it.
> 
> Not sure what my systems specifications have to do with how a high-quality power supply is defined though. For the record, I've got evga supernova g2's in two PCs and a seasonic in the other. All high-quality 'tier 1/1a' units according to reputable (Jonnygurur) reviews.


Hi,
Well you do use share you just don't fill out anything
If you don't want to share select No not Yes in options and the link won't be there.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 24, 2020)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Well you do use share you just don't fill out anything
> If you don't want to share select No not Yes in options and the link won't be there.


No thanks. 

I'll put something in there, however, so people feel as though their time isn't wasted checking... 

I've been called a braggart and a fanboy over it so it was simply easier to leave it like this.

EDIT: Now, they'll have a reason to call me a braggart.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jul 24, 2020)

my current hardware "stash" for experimenting and having fun. (much more which is not on photos.)

the Strix is not the same card. one is a 1080 Ti the other a Vega 64.

My Current Hardware:
CPUs:
FX 6350 and 8320
4690, 4690k, 4790k
8600k, 8086k
9600k, 9900k
Ryzen 5 3600, 3800x

Motherboards:
ASRock 990FX-Extreme3
ASUS Sabertooth-990FX
ASRockZ97 Anniversary Edition
ASUS Z370 Tuf Gaming Pro
ASRock Z390 Extreme4
Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Pro
MSI B450 Gaming Plus MAX (awful and my last MSI Board i'll ever buy...)
ASUS B550 ROG STRIX-F

GPUs:
Gigabyte 1050 Ti
Zotac 1060 AMP, 1070 Mini (same cooler)
Gigabyte 1080 Ti Gaming OC (White)
ASUS 1080 Ti Strix OC
Zotac 1660 Ti AMP
Gigabyte RTX 2070 Super Gaming OC 3X (Black)
Zotac 2080 Ti AMP Extreme (2100 Mhz / 8000 Mhz)
MSI RX 580 8GB Armor OC (dead)
Sapphire 5700 XT Pulse and Nitro + SE (Both completely unusable due to fundamentally broken drivers.)
Vega 64 Strix (new thermal pads for VRM)


Then i have a few ram kits from corsair, patriot and g.skill (Trident Z Neo, Ripjaws V, Dominator Platinum, Vengeance, Vengeance RGB Pro, viper steel series)

Phanteks P400a
Corsair Carbide Air 540

Corsair H115i RGB PRO
Noctua NH U12s
NH D15 (not chromax)
Scythe Fuma 2 (my favorite)
Arctic freezer 34 esport duo (white)


----------



## kapone32 (Jul 24, 2020)

btarunr said:


> Picked this guy up for replacing my Wraith Prism, only for its convenience of a push-clip.
> 
> Thoughts:
> This is one of those coolers that demands a blood sacrifice. It got one from me. Don't be deceived by the apparent "convenience" of its push clip. There's no freaking way you can install this cooler while your motherboard is installed in the case. The push-clip mechanism has at least 200% retention force it should normally have. The first time you try installing this will always fail, so don't try to use up all its TIM in one go. Your best bet at installing this thing is uninstalling your motherboard, and taking the battle to a table top. You first hook up the static bit, and wrestle with the loose bit. Also, position the heatsink such that the loose bit is facing south of the CPU socket, because your northern VRM heatsink will definitely obstruct it. It takes an ungodly amount of pressure to latch the loose bit down, and I had to bend the motherboard by a lot (never had to bend a motherboard by this much in 2 decades of PC building).
> ...



Humorously your description of the CPU cooler install reminds me of the first Hyper 212 build I ever did.


----------



## theonek (Jul 24, 2020)

so much hardware, you can easily build and sell like a pc shop...


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 24, 2020)

New Processor


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 26, 2020)

Second part of my next project arrived (first part was a 5.5mm barrel jack to P4 adapter that arrived yesterday)...









...a Core i3-2310M. I didn't see any bent pins, which is always good.

 I have a Socket G2 motherboard on the way that this'll be going into. I plan on using this lower power system in place of the Clarkdale one as my storage server.

This chip was a mere $6.55 USD shipped to me door. Unfortunately I won't be able to test it until the board arrives.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 28, 2020)

So I went and did a thing cuz my high-freq sensitive hearing shit I mentioned in the other thread....

Gpt these Aiwa ARC1s and they are niceness so far!



Cat approved


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 29, 2020)

The Socket G2 motherboard I ordered has arrived...






'

It's a BCM MX67QMD. After tax and shipping, it was $19.69.






The main reason I wanted this board was because it has dual GbE NICs on it.









Assembly was very easy.






As of writing this, I've only tested booting to the BIOS, which works fine. I'm currently using my gaming laptop's charger to power it (it accepts 12-24V DC through the 4-pin power socket).

It seems to be missing one part that it was supposed to include, so I'm trying to tell the seller about it. Hopefully it works out. I'm not that annoyed since the board was cheap, but y'know.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 29, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> It seems to be missing one part that it was supposed to include, so I'm trying to tell the seller about it.


Is it the  I/O Shield?


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 29, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Is it the  I/O Shield?


No, it's the SATA power cable. There's a SATA power header on the board, and it was supposed to come with a cable that splits that header into two SATA power connectors. It had everything else it was supposed to come with.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 29, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> The Socket G2 motherboard I ordered has arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You have some awesome nostalgic hardware @sam_86314 and I don't know if you have seen the thread yet, but we have a specific area for posting up nostalgic hardware here:








						TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club
					

TPU Nostalgic Hardware Club    The great thing about tech life is that you can embrace the future without completely leaving the past behind.      Nostalgic Hardware Information  3DFX Identification site: https://3dfxarchive.com/  Awesome information on processors...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




We would love to have ya jump over there and post these amazing hardware items.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 29, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> You have some awesome nostalgic hardware @sam_86314 and I don't know if you have seen the thread yet, but we have a specific area for posting up nostalgic hardware here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean, I guess I could post it there. Maybe the PGA socket makes this board look older than it is, but this is a Sandy Bridge board from around 2011. This particular one was brand new in the box.

In related news, I got it booted into Windows 10, and it works perfectly. 






Running it off a USB drive since I can't hook up SATA drives without the power cable.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 31, 2020)

The case for my new storage server build arrived...












...a Mini-Box M300. It was $48.54USD after tax and shipping. It came with the "optional" CF reader (even though the site said it wouldn't and I didn't order it separately), so that's nice.






Building in it wasn't too hard. The quality of this case isn't the greatest, but once it's all put together, it feels sturdy enough. The main reason I got this case was because it has a PCIe slot (though I need to get an extension for it) despite being very small form-factor.

I had a few issues during assembly, though. The USB header cable didn't have the key to make sure it goes in correctly. I just looked up the pinout for USB 2.0 headers and lined up pin 1 of the cable with pin 1 of the header, and it worked the first time. The other issue was that the power button and LED wires weren't labelled. After some trial and error, I got everything plugged in correctly, and the system works.









In the future, I need to get a PCIe extension and maybe some better 40mm fans, since the airflow in this case is very bad.

What are some good 40mm fans? Should I go with 10mm or 20mm thick fans?


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 1, 2020)

Got tired pf the less than ideal generic China made chair and got this badboy instead, better lumbar support, and more comfortable. The chair, as a whole, feels to be well made...


----------



## phill (Aug 5, 2020)

I had something turn up today....

     

Finally have something to put my 2700 into, now all I need is some more RAM and a cooler to put on the CPU..  Definitely not putting on the stock heatsink...  Too noisy!!  So now I think all I'm really lacking for my Crosshair collection is a Crosshair 4 Extreme, Crosshair 5 Formula-Z and then a Crosshair 6 Hero Extreme and that's it complete!    I'd like to get another Crosshair 8 but the Wi-Fi edition but it's not so important right now and only will be important when I grab a 3950X lol 

And now something that someone had sent me for free, and I've just literally been able to take a look tonight.... and the aftermath of packaging.....

 
Everything out the box....

 

A few up close and personal....

    

I've got to take a look and see what is there and what works as otherwise, I'll recycle whatever doesn't work...

I'll try and update with what is working and what doesn't..  Hopefully it all does


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 5, 2020)

Got me an audio interface, Scarlett Solo 3rd gen.


----------



## Fleetwire (Aug 5, 2020)

I'll be back.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 5, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> So I went and did a thing cuz my high-freq sensitive hearing shit I mentioned in the other thread....
> 
> Gpt these Aiwa ARC1s and they are niceness so far!
> 
> ...


Aiwa... Now that's a blast from the past...
They were nearly as popular as Sony and Panasonic/Technics at one point in time.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 5, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> Nah, highly doubt it as eVGA seems to be fixated on nVidia and Intel, their loss for not looking into AMD motherboard.
> 
> Meanwhile, my last piece of kit came, a vertical mouse....cheap one at that.
> 
> ...


ohhhh look a lot like my Sovos from Speedlink,  the placement of the joystick seems better on yours tho 

cheap? how cheap?




E-curbi said:


> Congrats on going NVMe.
> 
> If you want some really fast Win 10 installs, can always repurpose an Optane 32GB NVMe M.2 drive - mount it into an ICY BOX IB-1817Ma-C31 external NVMe M.2 enclosure.
> 
> ...



forgive my laugh  i just ordered :


should arrive tomorrow alongside two other tech related goodie

i laughed because i hesitated between the Arion and a few other enclosure from Icybox 

and yes the P1 will be a tad slower than the Adata XPG Gamix S11 512gb i have in the rig .... but that 1TB P1 will be my nomade game drive for later (when i can actually travel again ... damn restrictions  )


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 5, 2020)

Bought the Microsoft Pro intellimouse shadow White edition.. Feel right at home as the predecessor was my first introduction to ergonomic+gaming mouse.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 6, 2020)

A lifetime's supply (2 x 30g) of good thermal jizz for US$9. I've been using GD900 for one year and it performs every bit as good as Arctic MX4, so it's great value stuff.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2020)

alright NVMe ext at home and extras

that thing was cheaper per GB than my Seagate Fast SSD 500gb .... (and faster ...) 109 chf: 59 chf for the Arion 50 chf for the Crucial P1 (the Seagate FSSD is priced 124 chf atm )


Seagate FSSD result and then Arion with P1



feel like xmas '91 and '94 ohhhh boy, promotion, since i already had Holy Diver (NES) from the same collection series when i saw Super R-Type + R-Type III: The Third Lightning for 19chf instead of 59... i jumped on.


and a 2m lightstrip controllable via Google assistant/home for fun...  (Xiaomi Yeelight 15chf)

"for ambient only, not suitable for lighting a room" .... hummm ... it's plenty enough for my living room and 7.5w is a blessing compared to my other lights (i have a few 10W led bulb that i used previously ) and also RGB! much needed ... pure white warm cold or any other color i want is available without needing another set ...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 6, 2020)

New Monitor




Although I was a little worried (first 3 ips gaming monitors I tried had horrible BLB and ips glow) I got to say they've improved alot over the last 3 years both in speed and Ips glow/BLB

I will say this it isn't noticeably better from normal viewing angles and sitting distance compared to my Asus PG278QR. Compared to by buddies  GL850 which I'm pretty sure use the same panel it looks nearly identical although his has slightly worse ips glow but that likely just comes down to panel variances. I do like the stand better though than the GL  variant.

Either way this will hold me over till the monitors with FALD/true hdr cost less than a kidney.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 6, 2020)

ah, i forgot to add one game i bought... which also arrived today



from the Bombshell franchise, which i have on steam wishlist ... but i wanted the oldschool 3d shooter first xD and a good laugh : the game is only 91.1MB total size


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 8, 2020)

Just purchased an Adata SX8200 Pro 1TB nVME SSD $262NZD just waiting for it to arrive on the courier


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 8, 2020)

Getting the case fans I'll need ready for the Cerberus build. A brand new NF-A14, a slightly older NF-A14 and reusing a NF-A9 for exhaust. The GPU thermals so far in the TJ08T-E has so far been nothing short of disastrous. Yes, the Cerberus' price tag and shipping fees (!!) were a little hard to swallow, but to their credit it is proportionately priced in comparison to the M1 and it's the exchange rate that fucks me over.






Dual bottom NF-A12x25 intakes in my M1 are proving to be extremely efficient at lowering GPU temperatures while staying silent. I'm betting that dual bottom NF-A14s will perform as well or better concurrently in the Cerberus. This is not my photo, but it is roughly what mine should look like when it gets here.



 



Minus the handle of course, because my M1 handles air travel duties, not the Cerberus.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 8, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> This is not my photo, but it is roughly what mine should look like when it gets here.
> 
> View attachment 164963


Does your case have both side panels vented?
I was just wondering as they might be able to be swapped from left to right to have the ventilation at the base, not at the top edge.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 8, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Does your case have both side panels vented?
> I was just wondering as they might be able to be swapped from left to right to have the ventilation at the base, not at the top edge.


AFAIK the panels can be rotated in place - they're held on with push-in clips with matching mounts on the top and bottom. So no need to swap panels around.

@tabascosauz I get where you are coming from with the pricing. I've wanted a Cerberus since they first lunched their kickstarter, but importing one to Norway is well outside of my budget range - once you add shipping costs, customs processing fees and VAT, you're looking at a >US$400 case. Still really want one, though currently I'm thinking I'll move to a Cooler Master NR200 instead. Looking forward to some pics of your build!


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 8, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Does your case have both side panels vented?
> I was just wondering as they might be able to be swapped from left to right to have the ventilation at the base, not at the top edge.



No, the other side is solid, didn't see a reason to spend more on vented as PSU in this case is not mounted like the default position in the M1; PSU intakes from the front, not the far side panel.

That is a good point though, they don't need to be swapped as you can apparently just flip each panel upside down. I will be using my NH-C14S with an A14 iPPC-2000 above the heatsink pulling in air from the side, so I need the vents up top.



Valantar said:


> @tabascosauz I get where you are coming from with the pricing. I've wanted a Cerberus since they first lunched their kickstarter, but importing one to Norway is well outside of my budget range - once you add shipping costs, customs processing fees and VAT, you're looking at a >US$400 case. Still really want one, though currently I'm thinking I'll move to a Cooler Master NR200 instead. Looking forward to some pics of your build!



Their shipping is a little ridiculous. $65 for Fedex Economy while Fedex Priority is $75...of course I'll take the faster one lmao. They do have an active coupon code MADEINUSA for ~$25 USD that lasts until COVID is eliminated in the United States, not much, but it's something.

I saw this the other day after they teased the possibility of a Cerberus Mini: https://www.density.sk/product/cerberus#main-color It's all in Euros and from the .sk domain I guess they're the main EU distributor. Would Norway happen to have some kind of special relationship with the EU that would allow you to reduce/eliminate customs fees on European products?

The NR200 looks like a super nice case for a reasonable price. Only took the mainstream manufacturers 5 years to properly provide the M1 layout for the mainstream.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 8, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Their shipping is a little ridiculous. $65 for Fedex Economy while Fedex Priority is $75...of course I'll take the faster one lmao. They do have an active coupon code MADEINUSA for ~$25 USD that lasts until COVID is eliminated in the United States, not much, but it's something.
> 
> I saw this the other day after they teased the possibility of a Cerberus Mini: https://www.density.sk/product/cerberus#main-color It's all in Euros and from the .sk domain I guess they're the main EU distributor. Would Norway happen to have some kind of special relationship with the EU that would allow you to reduce/eliminate customs fees on European products?
> 
> The NR200 looks like a super nice case for a reasonable price. Only took the mainstream manufacturers 5 years to properly provide the M1 layout for the mainstream.


Yeah, that is a pretty serious shipping fee. Norway is part of the EEC, which means there are essentially no tariffs on imports from the EU, but that applies to nearly any other (relevant) country too. There is still VAT, which means every import needs to pass through customs to have this calculated, which also adds a customs processing fee (typically in the range of $10-20, depending on the shipping company - yeah, it's ridiculously high). And the VAT is added not just to the product cost, but the shipping cost too! This continues to baffle me, as shipping is a service that mostly takes place before crossing the border, not after ... But I guess it is what it is. There used to be a NOK350 (~35USD) VAT free limit (allowed me to buy a lot of cheap stuff of AliExpress), but that was removed this year due to the planned implementation of an automated VAT processing system for foreign online stores - which isn't likely to be implemented for at least a couple of years still. Real smart that. But not relevant to buying a Cerberus, of course. But with our 25% VAT, ~$100 shipping to Norway, plus processing fees, that would bring the cost of a baseline Cerberus (as configured on their site) to ~US$450  My desired configuration would likely hit $500. So that's a no-go.

The NR200 is actually a near carbon copy of the layout of the upcoming Dan C4-SFX, including the optional vertical GPU mount and dual PSU mount options. Still, it seems more like a coincidence than an actual rip-off, and most people on the SFF forums are just happy to see a mainstream manufacturer finally make a _real_ SFF case. Low cost + a good worldwide distribution network is definitely a boon for this too.

Isn't that case you linked from the EU distributor just the regular Cerberus? Sliger (who manufactures the Cerberus) has plenty of other cases in both smaller and larger sizes, but AFAIK the next project of Chimaera Industries (designers of the Cerberus, @wahaha360 and @PlayfulPhoenix over on the SFF.network forums) is the CX2 (seemingly _not_ officially an abbreviation for Cerberus X 2, though I don't quite believe that ), a 23l eATX compatible case at a lower price point than the Cerberus. I haven't heard of them working on anything smaller.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 8, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Yeah, that is a pretty serious shipping fee. Norway is part of the EEC, which means there are essentially no tariffs on imports from the EU, but that applies to nearly any other (relevant) country too. There is still VAT, which means every import needs to pass through customs to have this calculated, which also adds a customs processing fee (typically in the range of $10-20, depending on the shipping company - yeah, it's ridiculously high). And the VAT is added not just to the product cost, but the shipping cost too! This continues to baffle me, as shipping is a service that mostly takes place before crossing the border, not after ... But I guess it is what it is. There used to be a NOK350 (~35USD) VAT free limit (allowed me to buy a lot of cheap stuff of AliExpress), but that was removed this year due to the planned implementation of an automated VAT processing system for foreign online stores - which isn't likely to be implemented for at least a couple of years still. Real smart that. But not relevant to buying a Cerberus, of course. But with our 25% VAT, ~$100 shipping to Norway, plus processing fees, that would bring the cost of a baseline Cerberus (as configured on their site) to ~US$450  My desired configuration would likely hit $500. So that's a no-go.
> 
> The NR200 is actually a near carbon copy of the layout of the upcoming Dan C4-SFX, including the optional vertical GPU mount and dual PSU mount options. Still, it seems more like a coincidence than an actual rip-off, and most people on the SFF forums are just happy to see a mainstream manufacturer finally make a _real_ SFF case. Low cost + a good worldwide distribution network is definitely a boon for this too.
> 
> Isn't that case you linked from the EU distributor just the regular Cerberus? Sliger (who manufactures the Cerberus) has plenty of other cases in both smaller and larger sizes, but AFAIK the next project of Chimaera Industries (designers of the Cerberus, @wahaha360 and @PlayfulPhoenix over on the SFF.network forums) is the CX2 (seemingly _not_ officially an abbreviation for Cerberus X 2, though I don't quite believe that ), a 23l eATX compatible case at a lower price point than the Cerberus. I haven't heard of them working on anything smaller.



Yeah, i should have been clearer; density.sk hinted at the idea of a smaller Cerberus on Twitter. Whether it will ever appear is another question altogether. I just linked the Cerberus, thought maybe you could cut some costs if it comes from the EU, but the whole tax on shipping fees sounds pretty insane.

The NR200 is advertising a pre-order price (comes out 8/15 here) of $110CAD which I think is pretty good. If I'm not mistaken, the NR200 has been in the works for longer than the C4 was made public, but wouldn't be surprised if CM was inspired and later added the vertical GPU.

Personally, I like the clearance in the NR200 for a Fuma 2 and U12A (but that one fits only theoretically and exactly that height). I was pretty pissed off with the last couple years' wave of sandwich layout cases that completely neglect CPU air cooling. I've flown almost a dozen trips now with the M1 and you couldn't pay me to gamble my entire rig on whether the TSA agent understands what water cooling is. Maybe it's gotten better now that five years later everyone and their mother flies with sandwich SFFs in a duffel.

I know that DAN cases are always built very well but I'm not too impressed with the C4, it just looks like the M1 layout shrunk down to the absolute limit. Best air cooling layout in the M1 uses two 120s in the bottom as main intake and a 92 in the back as either exhaust for a U9S or intake for a C14S. C4 looks like it'll only allow bottom fans if your GPU is deshrouded, which limits GPU choice. I get that he wants this to be unique in that you can flip the entire case, but again GPU thermals there are only good deshrouded with exhaust fans, and CPU temps inverted might suffer without a direct front to back airflow tunnel for the CPU.

I get what he's going for here, but the A4 was much more innovative. Maybe given a little more time to refine this design it'll be a great product.


----------



## phill (Aug 8, 2020)

Things finally turned up now so I would like to share them with you....


       

    

Also what is better than one GTX rad??.......

 

Yeah you guessed it, 3    Sadly they only had 3 in stock and now there's a 60 to 120 day lead time on them so I might have to wait a little while before I can get another! 

Now I'm just trying to work out some fan choices for the rad's and for the case, I'm stuck between the Noctua NF-A14 IndustrialPPC 3000rpm fans as I already have 3 of those and for the case I'm going to need 5 more for just the rads.  However, they have some of the white Vadar fans on sale direct from EK, the 2000rpm models and I'm toying with some of those for the case as for the rads, you won't really see the Noctua's....  Oh I'm not going to be running these at full speed or anything, I have my small fan controller to take care of that   My Lamptron CF525   I'm pretty sure, it'll be able to handle the fans....  On one channel anyways  Lamptron CF525 Specs and a quick review right here...

Noctua 140mm PPC Fan specs
EF Vadar 2000rpm fans

I came across these EK 140mm fans as well...  but I think they are just a bit over half as powerful as the Noctua's which is a bit of a shame but.....  They weren't on offer 

That was also the reason for the two water blocks as well, couldn't decide which to go for for my Crosshair 8 board...  That said, I will need to swap out my Viper Steel RAM I think and get something else in there, I've some G Skill TridentZ 3600 C16 stuff, that I know is a good clocking RAM, so I might use that for a little while...  At least I can see if the extra MHz is going to gain me any extra performance...  We'll see 

What are anyones thoughts??  I hope that @VSG thinks I made a good choice on the rads..  It was his review that pushed me towards these. 

I'll update my build log as soon as I can...  I hope soon


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 10, 2020)

I bought 3x MetallicGear DRGB 120mm fans, a GamerStorm RGB Adapter (to turn the 3 pins into 12V 4 pins), 2x dual LED strips (so 4 in total), a Jonsbo NC-3 RAM dual heatsinks, Jonsbo VC-3 video card support, and 3-pin and 4-pin RGB hubs. Didn't bother taking pictures of the boxes. And now I'm too exhausted to take a picture now...LOL

Unfortunately my B350 board only works with an older version of MSI Mystic Light so I'm limited to just one color at a time LOL


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 11, 2020)

And here is the new little toy 





took me about 30 mins to clone my Samsung 860 Evo 500GB to it and then resize the windows partition reboot make it the primary boot drive and boot back into Windows 10 (in 12 seconds) yeehaa


----------



## The Foldinator (Aug 12, 2020)

Just wanted a bit faster RC system and also some better GTA5 performance.
also main rig for F@H(still building fah,guys that are left) just need a bit of a faster GPU now a GTX1060 3gb in main rig..



CPU = 2600.

/Starts up fah..


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Secret Lab gaming chair I'd gotten was for my main gaming rig, I'd also ordered and have recently received the Xiaomi HBADA Ergonomic Office chair, I'd chosen the black and white model to go with the black peripherals (soundbar, keyborad + mouse, headphone amp) and white built-in desk.





The upward folding armrests is a feature I'd also wanted because it allows the chair to be pushed farther in under my desk, the walkway/path behind my previous chair was narrow, this upward folding armrests gives me about an extra 5"-6" of space to move more easily.





Oh yeah, another reason why I'd gotten these chairs recently is that I'm preparing for some extended gaming sessions with the upcoming release of Serious Sam 4 and Cyberpunk 2077, both of which I have on pre-order.


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

I could really do with a new chair for my PC room..  Mine was free but I need to buy something to replace it..  How much does a good one go for these days or dare I ask?? lol


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 12, 2020)

phill said:


> I could really do with a new chair for my PC room..  Mine was free but I need to buy something to replace it..  How much does a good one go for these days or dare I ask?? lol



Depends on who makes it really and what your after Nobel chairs make some mighty fine chairs but also command a mighty fine price for them too you could spend anywhere between $400~$1400 bucks for a chair


----------



## phill (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah I'd like to head around the free mark if possible!!


----------



## kiriakost (Aug 12, 2020)

It might appear as humble part, but I am not planning to trash good working  and multi-port USB hubs because of a few failed switches. 
I have a four port USB3 hub, and a seven port USB2 hub, its plug controlled by a switch.   
Now I am going to rebuild all of them.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 12, 2020)

I got one of these as an upgrade from my asus ac66u. Amazing wireless coverage, the wifi6 speeds are spectacular too, even though my iphoneSE cant really make use of them. Ubiquiti does make great networking devices


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 13, 2020)

Set back up and running again, just waiting on my SFX-L Seasonic to wrap it up and take proper photos. The Plat 550W was such a nice PSU that I still want to keep it.





First impressions of the Cerberus are very positive. The 2mm aluminium panels are the absolute thickest and sturdiest I've seen outside of Caselabs, and the powdercoating is excellent throughout. Refined, but in a different way to the M1 and DAN-A4.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 13, 2020)

So, I upgraded from my HP Spectre to a fancy new toy because I needed a machine with more power and memory and I wanted to be able to fully utilize the 5k displays I have... so I got a Mac.
   





...and the reason why I got it with 64GB of memory:




The tower is going to get temporarily retired until I have a good plan for moving it into the living room by the TV.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 14, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Set back up and running again, just waiting on my SFX-L Seasonic to wrap it up and take proper photos. The Plat 550W was such a nice PSU that I still want to keep it.
> 
> View attachment 165400
> 
> First impressions of the Cerberus are very positive. The 2mm aluminium panels are the absolute thickest and sturdiest I've seen outside of Caselabs, and the powdercoating is excellent throughout. Refined, but in a different way to the M1 and DAN-A4.


The Cerberus is one of the nicest cases around. Absolutely love it. Congrats!


----------



## m6tzg6r (Aug 15, 2020)

Ducky One 2 TKL White LED Cherry MX Silver, replaced a Logitech G613 which i felt was too bulky and the switches didn't feel high quality enough for me.


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 15, 2020)

New game drive.  WD Black NVME to pcie adapter.


----------



## Vendor (Aug 15, 2020)

my new cpu cooler, needed this beefy cooler for a hot running beast like i7 3770 which i upgraded from i5 3470 less than 2 weeks ago, got this cooler 2-3 days after that. Earlier they peaked to 94c during intensive tasks, now i haven't seen going over 73c so it's around 21C of difference which is commendable.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 17, 2020)

Guess which one cost more (spoiler it was the paste)





Also got these just now! Front Panel for P400s and a longer DP cable (current one is only 1.2m)


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2020)

I hope everyone is doing well and is alright? 
Well I thought I'd put up some pics as I've had a few more bits and pieces delivered...

     


This little HP Microserver a guy from work didn't want and said to me about having it so, as free is the best gift ever...  I couldn't say no    It needs a tear down and a big clean up but it's nothing that can't be done.  I believe these are ok for 8TB total but I think there's a few ways around that you can add more in if needed..

One of the Crosshair boards I'm trying to track down for my complete collection...

            

This bundle wasn't bad at all, fairly cheap considering the FX8350 in the tin box..  I saw the state of it and got on to a bit of special @Robert B treatment which was so simple as it just needed a wipe off, it certainly came up nice after...

 

Nice and shiney 

And I needed a few fans for those quad rads I picked up the other day, so I grabbed a few that where on offer from EK...




  


  

    

Hopefully that should keep me going...


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 17, 2020)

Nice snag on the HP MicroServer. I see the little one got in the photo of the FX 8350 Tin.


phill said:


> And I needed a few fans for those quad rads I picked up the other day, so I grabbed a few that where on offer from EK...


That's way more than a "few" fans.


----------



## phill (Aug 17, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Nice snag on the HP MicroServer. I see the little one got in the photo of the FX 8350 Tin.
> 
> That's way more than a "few" fans.


That little monkey gets everywhere  

You know what it's like...  When in Rome... 

Thankfully the fans where half price and the coupe 120mm fans I had were also knocked down, 20% or so I think, might have been more I can't remember  

I thought, quad rad, if I wished to do push pull....  Well, you know I'm a little short on them if I decide to do it on all 3 rads but hey...   I think I should have ordered 24, but I think I've enough for now


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 18, 2020)

My new mouse, I have a few old Microsoft and Logitech laying around, but none of them feel right or look as good as this in my opinion.


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2020)

Before I go to bed, here's a few things that have turned up today...  Couldn't pass them down for the price I paid, so... 

      

Since things seem to be requiring a little more than air cooling of late, I figured about £110 for this pump and rad together posted, seemed like a good enough deal to jump on and grab  
Also not quite PC related but, here's a few games I've grabbed for the little ones, see how we get on for about £20 



Hopefully Isabelle will play them a little..  She seems to be into her Switch a lot of late, so here's hoping


----------



## The Foldinator (Aug 22, 2020)

Since i started Folding again i got the computer(F@H) upgrade bug BACK 
needed _some_ more(ATX) space for upgrades(multiple GPU main setup)...


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 22, 2020)

A laptop blu-ray drive and an iPhone 5. Dammit that the drive is few mm too thicc to fit to my ThinkPad; I have to get an external case.. and I thought that I'll be getting an iPhone 5s, but that's still fine as a backup phone, after all, those cost me just the shipping. Also 10 sata cables.






Damn how small and cute those older smartphones are. :3


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 23, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Since i started Folding again i got the computer(F@H) upgrade bug BACK
> needed _some_ more(ATX) space for upgrades(multiple GPU main setup)...


When I first glanced at that picture of the box, I thought it said Tacos.
Why not, you can put anything you want in them.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 23, 2020)

Got some things today...













...a Gigabyte RX 460 4GB off eBay for $72 after tax. 

I just wanted a decent low-power GPU. Maybe I'll try flashing an RX 560 BIOS on it, I dunno.









Also got this huge 66" by 30" desk at a yard sale for a mere $35. The seller was even awesome enough to deliver it to my house.

It's made of laminated particle board, has two drawers (one of which locks), probably weighs like 250lbs, and was a real pain in the ass to get into my room.

At least I now I have a really sturdy desk with tons of space on it.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 23, 2020)

Arguably the most important thing in a setup.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 23, 2020)

Noice, got a ML120 Pro red led from an interwebz buddy, put that to the Mugen 2 and I'll see soon how it performs. Been using laptop for few days since I've had stability problems with my desktop 



dont whant to set it"' said:


> Arguably the most important thing in a setup.


I'd say that the coffee cup where you keep pens and other little stuff, I have one too.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 24, 2020)

good surprise ... i paid my bills .... got more leftover than i thought ...




my first paid game on EGS ... sorry STEAM ... they gave me a 10eur coupon ...even tho it was just a teensy bit cheaper with the coupon (well basically it was 39.99eur after coupon while STEAM was 49.50chf which is already cheaper than the non couponed, yeah ... not sure about that one, 49.99eur), a beer worth difference is a beer that i will drink with a smile on my face 

alright time for some offline stuff... my bandwidth will suffer tonight, but i am putting my ext NVMe drive to good use recently


----------



## DR4G00N (Aug 25, 2020)

New upgraded 130W psu for my Dell N5110, stock 65w was causing the cpu to power throttle when both the cpu & gpu were loaded up. No more throttling now and have enough power to upgrade to an i7 Quad later if I want to (although the current i5 2540M reaches 85c so I'm not sure a quad would work out too well).


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 25, 2020)

Looks like I got the last *Logitech Extreme 3D Pro joystick* before the local resellers could take advantage of MFS 2020 demand. I ordered it on Sunday and it arrived yesterday at 2130 and a quick look on Mercadolibre (our local Amazon look-alike) they are now either double the price, unavailable or selling second hand for nearly twice the price. I paid over $80.
Market forces or cowboys, eh?
Anyway, this joystick is a joy to use, is detected immediately by MFS 2020 and controlling a plane with this as opposed to a keyboard is simply night and day.
An absolute pleasure and I can't imagine going back to the keyboard, even if it was a challenge.


----------



## Lorec (Aug 26, 2020)

I got one of those Sharkoon Gaming Dac Pro S units and GOLLY! this is good!
My casual earphones are as good for playing Warzone as Steelseries Arctis 7 I got recently. 
I wonder, it lets me have a 96khz sample rate sound while even arctis 7 doesnt, is it legit?


----------



## The Foldinator (Aug 27, 2020)

For the vertical look


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 29, 2020)

Define Mini C


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2020)

Well it's been a while since I bought a motherboard and this one seemed to take my interest....  I wonder if it will take anyone else's interest....

    

I saw it and I just thought, it's boxed, it's Abit, it's a dual CPU and it's overclockable..  Why wouldn't I buy it??!

I was also keeping tabs on a 3850 AGP card which was boxed and in lovely condition but I missed the bidding by a few quid and what can I say...  I'm still salty even now!!    So frustrated!!  

I did order myself some cheaper fittings for a build I'm currently doing only to realise whilst I was doing the build I didn't really need them, but at least they look pretty and I can use them else where 

   

I needed to connect up a drain port so...  These are rotatory fittings and about 10mm long..  Nice quality I think and for £4 a fitting (same place through ebay wanted nearly £7 a fitting!!) utter bargain 

Been buying a few films and CDs of late, but that's not so tech related for the moment   Time to go and do something in that Project Log of mine.......


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2020)

Keep in mind that I got my Sapphire 3850 AGP at 30EUR so... these are cheap if u have luck!


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Keep in mind that I got my Sapphire 3850 AGP at 30EUR so... these are cheap if u have luck!


Sadly the one I was bidding on went for £95 plus a bit of postage...  

There's a few more on Ebay at the moment, but without box, nothing, £130......


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2020)

phill said:


> Sadly the one I was bidding on went for £95 plus a bit of postage...
> 
> There's a few more on Ebay at the moment, but without box, nothing, £130......


Damn, I could sell mine with a wise price but the shipping is shit since you live in UK :/


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2020)

It does suck mate   I'm after a boxed version which is going to be like trying to find a needle in a hay stack sadly...  I wish I had bid higher than I did originally on this one, but for the moment it wasn't meant to be....  Always another time


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2020)

phill said:


> It does suck mate  I'm after a boxed version which is going to be like trying to find a needle in a hay stack sadly... I wish I had bid higher than I did originally on this one, but for the moment it wasn't meant to be.... Always another time


Ah, I have just the bare card.. tho I kinda like that GF3 most of my AGP cards


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Keep in mind that I got my Sapphire 3850 AGP at 30EUR so... these are cheap if u have luck!



Got that same card!!!!! Supposed to be the fastest AGP card ever made.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Got that same card!!!!! Supposed to be the fastest AGP card ever made.


Yep  they made 3870 AGP prototypes but we consumer never had those :/


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 31, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Yep  they made 3870 AGP prototypes but we consumer never had those :/



I do remember rumors and scuttlebutt years ago about it and only ever saw an engineering sample pic in a Maximum PC mag,  but I think they kinda figured the AGP 8x slot just didn't have enough bandwidth to cope with it's demands or the cost was just going to be to high for the perf and decided to not to


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 31, 2020)

Lorec said:


> View attachment 166775
> I got one of those Sharkoon Gaming Dac Pro S units and GOLLY! this is good!
> My casual earphones are as good for playing Warzone as Steelseries Arctis 7 I got recently.
> I wonder, it lets me have a 96khz sample rate sound while even arctis 7 doesnt, is it legit?



I'm a headphone user and I've been thinking about getting a USB DAC. Is it better than onboard audio? Any idea how it compares to a sound card?
I used to have an Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card, loved the sound quality but it had a weird issue (it freaked out occasionally) and I had to RMA it. Now I'm running onboard audio.


----------



## khemist (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm still one of those people who doesn't use my phone to listen to music, battery life on mine isn't great and i'm not ready to upgrade yet.


----------



## Lorec (Sep 1, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I'm a headphone user and I've been thinking about getting a USB DAC. Is it better than onboard audio? Any idea how it compares to a sound card?
> I used to have an Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card, loved the sound quality but it had a weird issue (it freaked out occasionally) and I had to RMA it. Now I'm running onboard audio.


I use it on my laptop, because my jack is broken. It gives me a very good quality sound. On PC it depends, my Asus C8H has a much better built in sound tbh. 
Judging by Your specs, it should upgrade Your sound experience. For details check TPU review of those units.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 1, 2020)

just got this, hopefully better than my old EK-supreme LTX CSQ


----------



## Valantar (Sep 1, 2020)

For some convenience and peace of mind when reassembling, flushing and refilling my loop after a long move:


----------



## mouacyk (Sep 1, 2020)

tigger said:


> just got this, hopefully better than my old EK-supreme LTX CSQ
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Mine is going on 5 years strong -- cooled 4790K at 4.9GHz, 5775C at 4.3GHz, 8700K at 5GHz, and now a 9900K at 5.2GHz.  The fin area of the pro is immense and is the key to its performance. Someone on overclockers.com even dumped his recent EK velocity block to go back to it for 8C drop in direct die cooling on a 9900K.  When RDNA2 drops (so all cards are on the table ), I will likely change out my GPU and go direct die with this CPU block as well for 5.3GHz.



Valantar said:


> For some convenience and peace of mind when reassembling, flushing and refilling my loop after a long move:


When I rebuilt my loop last month, I had just received this very test kit from PPC and it was very convenient.  Because I had disassembled everything (CPU block, GPU block, and pump) for scrubbing and cleaning, I wanted to make sure I reassembled each component with the proper seal.  This kit allowed me to test each component, before I assembled the entire loop for a final test. All the components tested out fine, but one of my QDC was leaking ever minimally when the entire loop was tested.  Just had to take it apart, wet the o-ring and mate it again.  Well worth its price for the assurance.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 1, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Mine is going on 5 years strong -- cooled 4790K at 4.9GHz, 5775C at 4.3GHz, 8700K at 5GHz, and now a 9900K at 5.2GHz.  The fin area of the pro is immense and is the key to its performance. Someone on overclockers.com even dumped his recent EK velocity block to go back to it for 8C drop in direct die cooling on a 9900K.  When RDNA2 drops (so all cards are on the table ), I will likely change out my GPU and go direct die with this CPU block as well for 5.3GHz.
> 
> 
> When I rebuilt my loop last month, I had just received this very test kit from PPC and it was very convenient.  Because I had disassembled everything (CPU block, GPU block, and pump) for scrubbing and cleaning, I wanted to make sure I reassembled each component with the proper seal.  This kit allowed me to test each component, before I assembled the entire loop for a final test. All the components tested out fine, but one of my QDC was leaking ever minimally when the entire loop was tested.  Just had to take it apart, wet the o-ring and mate it again.  Well worth its price for the assurance.


I have yet to disassemble any of my blocks, and I've even been lazy enough to keep my coolant running for two years before this move. Guess I should really take better care of it  I need the PC up quickly right now though for work, so I won't tear it down now either, but I'll be running a pretty strong vinegar mix through it for at least a couple of hours tomorrow (given that it's still leak free). That should take care of any corrosion, and I sincerely doubt there's any growth of any kind in the loop. Guess we'll see how disgusting things look once I flush the loop though. My thermals have stayed the same for the entire period I've had the loop, so I'm not that worried. But then I don't go for colored fluids and that type of nonsense. Clear premix (I've used both EK and AlphaCool) is my jam.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 1, 2020)

I got my ZMF Ori pads for my DT 770 in the mail today. Because the 4-year-old stock velour DT 770 pads had become less "nasty" and more "biohazard" at this point, I took them off, cleaned the "filter pieces" best I could, and replaced them with the ZMF Oval cowhides I've had on my ATH-M40X for the past few years. While the cowhides are comfy for quiet in-bed listening on the ATs, they don't work well with glasses and induce a drastically darker and horribly unbalanced tone on the Beyerdynamics. Yeah yeah, Darthbeyers and whatnot, but I'm not a dark angsty 14 year old. Not to mention they're oval and the DTs are round.

So with the sides of my head smarting and an impression of my glasses clearly pressed into the side of my skull, I bought some round Ori pads for my DTs instead. These are a bit smaller and rounder, but still plenty big for my big ol' ears. Most importantly, they aren't quite as thick, and being made of lambskin squish quite a bit more, bringing the sound much closer to my ears and closer to stock. Sound is stock-ish, being a bit brighter but not so as to sacrifice midrange, definitely worlds better than the Ovals. Those belong much better on the M40X, that's for sure.

Being made of much softer lambskin, they are also insanely comfortable and almost feel like they aren't even there. The sweaty stock velours don't even come close, not even in softness. And they are the first pads I've ever used to work as well with glasses as without. Overall super happy with these. 

A lot of people love praising velours for comfort, but they aren't any more breathable than leather; they just soak up all the sweat from your head instead and after a few while become disgusting hazmat that you have to throw out. I heard the DT 990 velours are much better, but I couldn't find a retailer here.



PooPipeBoy said:


> I'm a headphone user and I've been thinking about getting a USB DAC. Is it better than onboard audio? Any idea how it compares to a sound card?
> I used to have an Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card, loved the sound quality but it had a weird issue (it freaked out occasionally) and I had to RMA it. Now I'm running onboard audio.



For most users, ALC1220 is pretty good and shows how far integrated audio controllers have come. ALC1150...ehhhh ok. But if you're running anything ancient like the ALC88x/ALC89x codecs, I'd be very surprised if you didn't hear a difference with even an entry level DAC. 

Not going to pretend to be a headphone snob here, but I've been using the E10K for about 3 years now and it's a good one without breaking the bank. IIRC E10K and stuff like the Schiit Fulla/Modi are priced similarly. There is an obvious advantage in sound quality to ALC892 and 1150, but if I'm honest it's the little amp in there that makes all the difference. I love maxing out the application volume and Windows volume while being able to control my volume on the fly with the knob on the E10K instead. All the ALC1150/1200/1220 onboard solutions I've had struggle not exactly with sound quality, but with getting sufficient volume on >32ohm headphones to get music to really "open up" because motherboards don't have decent amps. Your needs may be different and limited to just a pure DAC if you have really low impedance headphones, but in that case I feel like it'll be harder to tell a difference to onboard audio.

Obviously, the usual disclaimers apply: the headphones you use, the pads on your cans, the music/sounds you listen to, glasses or no glasses, etc.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 2, 2020)

more ergonomics but with more freedom ...

alright, i have a Logitech Trackman Marble since long .... feel comfortable but the cable and awkward button placement make it ... awkward sometime


Spoiler: Yeah, that one ... 











Spoiler: Then more awkwardness hit me ... 






ah .... i guess i keep that one to play "Stay! Stay! Democratic People's Republic of Korea!" VN ... that would make sense ....


1995: 



Spoiler: i remembered one of my first Trackball i had from Logitech which was that one : 









basically i got :


ohhhh alright so that's how the 20 degree tilt base work ... magnets? the base is quite heavy and hold well in place ... smaller footprint, less awkward and 120 days autonomy on a charge? deal!

20 degree tilted, it feel like my Sovos, granted it will not replace it for KB/M gaming, but for couch browsing or light point and click games, where i do not always want to have my Nerdytech Couchmaster  on my legs, will do mighty fine, i am not using the Unifying dongle since she can handle BT connection and i already use a BT dongle for my Xbox controller and the VR controllers.

and a little extra to replace that shame of a SSD that the WD green 240gb is ...


laugh of the day is the pricing : official logitech store 129.90chf ... price i paid, 79.90, which is only 10chf more than the Trackball M570 outside promo, and the 860 Evo is normally 74~ chf got it BNIB sealed on auction for 25chf


----------



## Valantar (Sep 2, 2020)

Following up on my leak tester, I can't quite decide if the irony of my drain port being leaky qualifies as delicious irony or just the annoying kind. At least it was easily identified and fixable without major surgery, I just need to replace the length of cheapo clear tubing connecting the port with the EK ZMT neoprene tubing that's in the rest of the system, as the clear tubing apparently doesn't seal well against that barb fitting. The rest of the system is leak free, hooray!

Also, a useful tip I can share from today's experience: when the loop is pressurized and the pressure has forced some remaining coolant out to the drain port, don't just open the valve there without thinking. 




Edit:

Two hours into running ~12% vinegar through the loop and the liquid has turned slightly blue. Definitely some corrosion in there, though judging by the color and lack of gunk it's likely not that bad. Might just be stuff I didn't get out when I first built the loop, as my 120mm rad is more than a decade old and had been lying around unused for quite a few years. I never used this strong of a vinegar solution back then, so there might have been some stuff I didn't get out. Guess we'll see how bad things are once I upgrade everything later this year.




I'm considering turning on the system to get some heat into the loop to help the vinegar do its magic. Any thoughts?

After I'm happy with this I'll flush with copious amounts of tap water, then drain it all and fill up with premix again.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Valantar said:


> I'm considering turning on the system to get some heat into the loop to help the vinegar do its magic. Any thoughts?
> 
> After I'm happy with this I'll flush with copious amounts of tap water, then drain it all and fill up with premix again.


Flushing with tap water?
Won't that just add heavy metals into the loop again?


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Sep 3, 2020)

My new device for Work From Home  and RAM upgrade because Flight Simulator


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 3, 2020)

Pretty nice.... Not bad for $299


----------



## Valantar (Sep 3, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Flushing with tap water?
> Won't that just add heavy metals into the loop again?


Heavy metals? In tap water? I don't know about you, but I don't live in Flint, Michigan, and as such the amount of heavy metals in the tap water is essentially zero. Tap water has plenty of stuff in it that you don't want in your loop over time, but it should be perfectly fine for flushing. I mean, I guess there could be trace amounts of copper from the pipes, especially if using hot tap water, but ... those particles are so small they either go right through or aren't big enough to make a difference in any way if they should get stuck. I would be more worried about mineral deposits, especially lime, but again, it's not like that water is staying in the loop over time, so there's no time for it to deposit.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 3, 2020)

phill said:


> Well it's been a while since I bought a motherboard and this one seemed to take my interest....  I wonder if it will take anyone else's interest....
> 
> View attachment 167153 View attachment 167154 View attachment 167155 View attachment 167156 View attachment 167157
> 
> ...


Had one of those many moons ago in a full tower, as you did in those days. I don't think I ever got any use out of the second CPU


----------



## phill (Sep 3, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Had one of those many moons ago in a full tower, as you did in those days. I don't think I ever got any use out of the second CPU


I've got to find a PSU for it at some point, but that's kinda down on my list lol  Just trying to get my main PC up and running how I'd like it and then waiting on a consideration for changing out the GPUs and then my monitors would have to go.... It'll be an expensive upgrade but so worth it..  I don't like 1080P anymore lol


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 3, 2020)

650Ti is going to the great PCIE in the sky.


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> View attachment 167613
> 
> 650Ti is going to the great PCIE in the sky.


I'd have waited my good man...  You can pick up some RTX 2080's for similar prices and that's without the 3000 series cards being out yet....  If you can, send it back and hang on for a few more weeks....  Your wallet and PC will thank you


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 4, 2020)

phill said:


> I'd have waited my good man...


You should of said young lady.  You should hangout at the TPU Lounge/General Nonsense thread.

Here’s a hint.


			https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/awesome-project-ive-been-working-on.270499/post-4340625


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 4, 2020)

phill said:


> I'd have waited my good man...  You can pick up some RTX 2080's for similar prices and that's without the 3000 series cards being out yet....  If you can, send it back and hang on for a few more weeks....  Your wallet and PC will thank you


Can't.. occasional burnt smell not taking chances.. I wanted to wait too. Also only have 635w PSU.

Also it's a Dell precision T3600 w 8c16t xeon


----------



## khemist (Sep 4, 2020)

First new phone in Four years.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 4, 2020)

Needed new strap for Mi Band 4, only "red" was available in local store:



Considering it's official stuff they need to work on their naming scheme.


----------



## witkazy (Sep 4, 2020)

Shoping was made , mistakes possibly too but hey, live and learn..Any way list go as follow : asrock x570 taichi mobo
gskill 2x16gb ram cl 18 22 22 42
2x500gb ssd team group gx2 + two enclosures from lc-power
4x 120mm white fans from xigmatek.


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> You should of said young lady.  You should hangout at the TPU Lounge/General Nonsense thread.
> 
> Here’s a hint.
> 
> ...


You do know I'm blonde right??   I don't have brain cells!!   


remixedcat said:


> Can't.. occasional burnt smell not taking chances.. I wanted to wait too. Also only have 635w PSU.
> 
> Also it's a Dell precision T3600 w 8c16t xeon


Apologies madam!  It turns out I need to visit more threads in this forum!  

Ah the PSU would have been fine but I think with the special cables they have in those Dell units, I'd be a little bit careful to say the least...  We had one go at work, crikey...  One of the caps blew and the smoke that came out the back...  Kinda reminded me of a diesel car/van!!


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 4, 2020)

Lol.. and ouch!! I hope that mine will workout ok


----------



## Vendor (Sep 4, 2020)

my brother bought a used ps2 slim for me, it's the latest 9000 model which was released in Nov 2007
he got it for a really good price of ₹1500 (20$) with memory card and a controller


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> Lol.. and ouch!! I hope that mine will workout ok


I'm sure it will, these where old X58 setups I think..  Either ways, I'm not sure you'd have any worries   How long have you had the rig??


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 4, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm sure it will, these where old X58 setups I think..  Either ways, I'm not sure you'd have any worries   How long have you had the rig??


october 2018 I think was when I got it


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 6, 2020)

And I just tideied up my room from building the PC when everything was everywhere , then these arrived , well not all , one I went after, as for my room getting  to look disorganized to an untrained eye, I don't care , I'll hapely do it all over again.
Underneath the heatsink should be a dual-core Operon , as per the IHS and die size.
Delta electronics dps-250ab-18 A
Asus A8N-E rev2.0.
G.skill F1-4000SU2 2GB dual channel kit.
A Honda motor vehicle.


----------



## Komshija (Sep 8, 2020)

New USB! Not mine. I bought it for my neighbour (of course at his expense) who asked me about a good, sturdy and not too expensive USB stick with reasonable capacity. 
I had to test it to see how well it performs. Metal body, dust proof, should be water proof, lightweight and reasonably fast. Not very expensive either.

ADATA UV131 USB 3.2 64 GB.





Here it is in the middle with my SP Jewel J80 and my ADATA S102 Pro. Full metal jackets. 




Very good performer too.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 8, 2020)

New board, Aorus Master v1.2


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 8, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> New board, Aorus Master v1.2
> 
> View attachment 167975View attachment 167976View attachment 167977


Here's hoping it will last longer than the last one.


----------



## Calmmo (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah the prev one had issues with the pcie wiring, going to rma that one and hopefully sell it after all that's done


----------



## khemist (Sep 8, 2020)

New monitor being delivered today, Iiyama GB3466WQSU-B1 curved, pretty excited, will post a pic when it's up and running.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 8, 2020)

HP 24x , brand new , delivered myself for the last leg of it's delivery, it came with a HDMI cable but will try it on the Display Port.


----------



## khemist (Sep 8, 2020)

Got my Iiyama GB3466WQSU-B1, couple of dead pixels stuck together, probably keeping it though, it's not bad when gaming or watching media.

BF1 is even more glorious now.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 9, 2020)

USB switch for laptop and desktop - blessing for remote working, no longer have to switch cables on daily basis. Although it might not be what it seems considering back of the box.
A 15 pack of foams for headset mic, because you simply can't buy one for 50 euro cents.

Edit. 
Damn you SwiftKey!


----------



## ogharaei (Sep 9, 2020)

Headphone tube amplifier arrived today:


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 10, 2020)

Those 3 in the Pic plus 2x8GB Kingston HyperX Fury 3200 kit.

The cpu is a placeholder until Zen 3 comes out and the gpu until RDNA2 comes out. Gonna sell both of them at one point.

The card was used, got it for 60euro, main bios was (still is) a mining one, but the "Quiet" bios is untouched so everything works perfectly.
1206 on the gpu and 1750 on mem. Played Apex Legends just now, runs like a charm. Can't hear a thing. That Nitro cooler is a perfect example of an overkill.

Got a cheap chinese psu for 35 bucks or so, just until I get money for an sfx psu. Looking at the Seasonic SGX 650, it should be around 130 eur here. Once I get it, I might sell the LC Power.


Bought AOC 24G2U monitor a month and a half ago. Pretty satisfied so far. Has one dead pixel, but hey, it happens. And now I actually have the oomph to run it above 100fps.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 10, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Got a cheap chinese psu for 35 bucks or so


Well don't you like to play with fire??


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 10, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Well don't you like to play with fire??


The brand is pretty popular in my country and never heard people complaining about it. It's not that god awful $10 quality level. But it's not anything special. It gets the job done and I doubt the entire system consumes more than 250W.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 11, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Got a cheap chinese psu for 35 bucks or so, just until I get money for an sfx psu. Looking at the Seasonic SGX 650, it should be around 130 eur here. Once I get it, I might sell the LC Power.


Nothing Chinese about LC Power. They're German.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 11, 2020)

@ShurikN  I want to say there are "plenty" of DeltaElectronics PSU's to be had on off eBay , for maybe less. Yes , yes , used/ refurbished , I had bought 4 250Watt at one time for €2.5 each to run my then z170+g4400 on one PSU and gtx 275 on another , all overclocked , charm.


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 11, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Nothing Chinese about LC Power. They're German.


Did not know the company was german. But the insides of the PSU? Are they made in-house... I somehow doubt it.



dont whant to set it"' said:


> @ShurikN  I want to say there are "plenty" of DeltaElectronits PSU to be had on off eBay , for maybe less. Yes , yes , used/ refurbished , I had bought 4 250Watt at one time for €2.5 each to run my then z170+g4400 on one PSU and gtx 275 on another , all overclocked , charm.


Dont have ebay access so the selection comes down to the thing only available here, which are used LC Powers, Chieftecs, Thermaltakes and those no-name chinese psus that have 600W or more and don't weigh more than 150g


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 11, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Did not know the company was german. But the insides of the PSU? Are they made in-house... I somehow doubt it.



What case are you using for this ITX build? I have the SGX, it's SFX-L size so make sure you can fit it.

It is a nice unit, but not as impressive as my old (still going in my NCASE M1) SF600G and the Focus Plus Platinum 550 it replaced. It runs a lil hot (probably from performing slightly worse than the new SF) and automatically controls its semi active fan without a toggle switch, unlike my SSR-550PX and most other current Seasonics. It's also only rated for 40C, which isn't a problem, just not up to the competition.

The new Platinum SFs also come with very nice sleeved ITX-length cables that are super valuable in an SFF case and also save you the $ of an extra Cablemod kit.


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 11, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> What case are you using for this ITX build? I have the SGX, it's SFX-L size.
> 
> It is a nice unit, but not as impressive as my old (still going in my NCASE M1) SF600G and the Focus Plus Platinum 550 it replaced. It runs a lil hot (probably from performing slightly worse than the new SF) and automatically controls its semi active fan without a toggle switch, unlike my SSR-550PX and most other current Seasonics.
> 
> The new Platinum SFs also come with very nice sleeved ITX-length cables that are super valuable in an SFF case and also save you the $ of an extra Cablemod kit.


Nothing yet, I'll most likely be making my own SFF case. Here where I live the the selection of cases is horrible. The only cases available are Node 202 and 304...


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 11, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Nothing yet, I'll most likely be making my own SFF case. Here where I live the the selection of cases is horrible. The only cases available are Node 202 and 304...



That'll be an interesting project to see, for sure. If you do that and aren't sure of what it's going to look like, you might not want a Corsair SF then, Plat's sleeves or Gold's regular cables they all have short cables.

Tis a shame, cause nothing really comes close to them. I hate Corsair's other stuff with a passion, but the SFs have always been spectacular, only got the Focus SGX to reuse my Seasonic kit from Cablemod. Seasonic has a ways to go in small PSUs.

I have no idea of the SGX's stock cable lengths though, I never touched them.


----------



## ShurikN (Sep 11, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> That'll be an interesting project to see, for sure. If you do that and aren't sure of what it's going to look like, you might not want a Corsair SF then, Plat's sleeves or Gold's regular cables they all have short cables.
> 
> Tis a shame, cause nothing really comes close to them. I hate Corsair's other stuff with a passion, but the SFs have always been spectacular, only got the Focus SGX to reuse my Seasonic kit from Cablemod. Seasonic has a ways to go in small PSUs.
> 
> I have no idea of the SGX's stock cable lengths though, I never touched them.


Thanks for the info, I'll keep it in mind when I do decide to buy a PSU.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 11, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Nothing yet, I'll most likely be making my own SFF case. Here where I live the the selection of cases is horrible. The only cases available are Node 202 and 304...


If Cooler Master cases are available where you are, the NR200 might be an attractive option. Decently priced, and very similar to the Ncase M1, if slightly larger. It's not tiny by any means, but pretty darn good for a mass-produced SFF case.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 12, 2020)

I finally "finished" setting up the new networking equipment. First is the pfSense router I built(Celeron G4900, 8GB RAM). Then that connects to the 1G port on the Mikrotik 5-port 10Gb switch(4x10Gb, 1x1Gb). Then that connects with a 10Gb link to my main desktop and my home server. Then there is a 10Gb link between the Mikrotik switch and one of the 10Gb ports on the Netgear switch. The Netgear switch has 2x10Gb ports and 8x1Gb ports.  That way I can have a 10Gb uplink to the Mikrotik without wasting a 10Gb port.  There is another 1Gb switch and a WiFi 6 access point not pictured.



Then I got these to replace my crappy* 9900K. I haven't had much time to play around with it yet, just got the board and CPU swapped out on my main computer. But with no voltage change I've managed to tweak the 10850K to match the same boost settings as the 10900K. Then I pushed it a little further and set and all core boost of 5.0GHz with a 2-Core boost of 5.2GHz, again with no voltage increase. So far I'm impressed.

*That is sarcasm.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 13, 2020)

Coming soon...







Hope it ends up being a good monitor.

In the meantime, I got this dock for my EliteBook for $25.









It even has a deep scratch on it that matches the one on my laptop


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 13, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Hope it ends up being a good monitor.


Here’s to hoping it’s an awesome 4K monitor for you.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 13, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Coming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really want to make the move to 21:9 too.  I have my eye on this one... but unsure still.






						Dark Matter by Monoprice 34in Curved Ultra-Wide Gaming Monitor - 1500R, 21:9, 3440x1440p, UWQHD, 144Hz, DisplayHDR 400, AMD FreeSync, Height Adjustable Stand, Quantum Dot, VA - Monoprice.com
					

The Dark Matter™ 34" Curved Gaming Monitor features a vast 3440x1440 (UWQHD) resolution and an ultrawide 21:9 aspect ratio, providing 35% more desktop real estate versus a traditional 16:9



					www.monoprice.com


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 13, 2020)

New cables for the listening room/theater.  Much better than bare ofc wire.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 13, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Here’s to hoping it’s an awesome 4K monitor for you.


Considering it's 3440x1440, I would say it's a pretty terrible 4k monitor. Could be a great ultrawide 1440p monitor though!


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> New cables for the listening room/theater.  Much better than bare ofc wire.


What sort of Mission speakers??   I've had a few pairs of those and they were awesome!!  

Well since I have managed to grab a few new toys, I thought I'd share them here 
Sapphire X1650 Pro....

 

And what I hoped was a ATI 3850 AGP card.........

   

Turned oout to be a damn AMD 9600 Mobile GPU.....  One was somewhat disappointed and frustrated by a long shot!!  Found several finished bids for the 3850's for such cheap money it made me feel sick lol  Could not believe my luck as I found this for about £70...  Got to message the seller to find out if the PC he said in the garage was the one with the card in still....  If it works and is, great...  If not...  I'll be back to searching for one again...  But at least I have a box for one now 

This was bought for another build I'd completely recently....

 

And this bad boy as well....

  

I had a few spares laying about so I've put together something for a friend who I used to work with but sadly he's become rather ill, so I hope that he has USB 3 (which he's never had....) and water cooling, that he'll have a great time with this new system...  I built it for him for his film conversions he does   I'll update it in my build log I think   Might even see if he'd like to get crunching with us on WCG 

So far I think that's it apart from a few more 4k films but I missed out on some other hardware I had hoped to grab this evening, so hopefully when I can track it down again, I'll be able to grab it this time!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 14, 2020)

Finally got a decent desk set up. 





$50 for both. Just gotta get it into my "office"... And get a computer of some sort put together for it. Minus the media pc... A; old Dell c521 athlon 64 dual-core, I don't really have a system ready yet. Got a laptop somewhere that needs ram and a ssd, there's also a dell pentium 3 933 with a couple of voodoo2s in SLI in the shed. Though I'll probably get my phenom quad core going maybe... Only have cpu and an ecs ic780m-a 2.0


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 14, 2020)

phill said:


> And what I hoped was a ATI 3850 AGP card.........
> 
> View attachment 168638 View attachment 168639 View attachment 168640
> 
> Turned oout to be a damn AMD 9600 Mobile GPU.....  One was somewhat disappointed and frustrated by a long shot!!


Looks like a 9600 Pro, not a mobile card.





						nVidia 256MB Radeon 9600Pro R96DV VGA+Dvi+SV AGP graphics adapter #14696: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
					

Free delivery and returns on eligible orders. Buy nVidia 256MB Radeon 9600Pro R96DV VGA+Dvi+SV AGP graphics adapter #14696 at Amazon UK.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## khemist (Sep 14, 2020)

Better pic of new monitor with some backlighting.


----------



## phill (Sep 14, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Looks like a 9600 Pro, not a mobile card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think when I quickly Googled the back of the card, it came back with the mobile but it might have been a Pro..  Either way, it's a little off and away from a 3850 I was hoping to have!   Needless to say, I had a refund


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 17, 2020)

I've ascended to ultrawide, and it is glorious...






My Monoprice 3440x1440 100Hz monitor arrived today.

The image quality is excellent. I watched my favorite scenes from a movie I have on 4K Blu-ray, and the experience is better than my TV.

I checked it for dead and stuck pixels, and I didn't find any. The colors are great overall, though they do go a bit weird toward the corners.

Pixel response time is noticeably worse than my previous monitor, but that was a TN one, whereas this one is VA.

It also doesn't have the grainy look that my old monitor had, which is great.

Unfortunately, the monitor arm I ordered alongside it wasn't glorious. The tilt function it had wasn't strong enough to hold a monitor that is at least two pounds under the weight limit. Even after tightening it as much as I could (breaking my 35-year-old ratcheted screwdriver in the process), it still kept sagging. I'll be returning it.

Let's hope I have a good experience with Monoprice's return process.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 18, 2020)

New sound control panels.  Surprisingly effective for the money.  New speaker cables for this set up too, no pics of them yet though.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2020)

No new Purchases this year or serious upgrades, except a few quiet Corsair Rgb Fans. May large nvme SSD'S if they prices go down a little more.


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Sep 18, 2020)

My old motherboard died, replace with this


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 19, 2020)

tech'ish related (hey ..... it came with a 2m micro USB cable ... )

yeah ....CableGuy from Exquisite Gaming : John S117 ... aka Masterchief ... with a purpose

20cm and a bloody 652gr weight

Holding my Xbox one Combat Tech controller




Spoiler: not a fan of that hold pose ... mmmhhh maybe like this or like that ... mmhhh, yeah number two is better



 



little extra for when my pocket are too small for my Boom 2 LE (and yes ... that one is full of surprise for the size ) interesting feature the USB cable charge and also double as audio input (the jack on the speaker is actually a line out ... you can use that one as a BT dongle for other speakers ) a X-Mini WE "thumb sized" speaker

BT3.0 (well ... it got out in 2014 ... ) nice 37mm driver with excellent and loud enough sound, ultra pocket-able form factor, low price tag (20chf is decent enough) sturdy build, up to 6hrs in wired and ~3hrs in BT mode ...

plus they give a portion of the price paid to "children international" it seems


----------



## phill (Sep 19, 2020)

I had a few pickups of late..  One for my daughter and the other for my CPU collection... 

What goes with a pink PS2.....?

   

Obviously a pink PS2 controller   That's the 4th one we needed, so we don't need anymore of these now  

A nice i7 3930k....

    

I was very impressed with the packing of both of these items, outstanding Ebay sellers for a change when it came to that..  Some just tend to wrap things up in a piece of paper and off they go...  Another level for these  

And here's something that I was not expecting to get given...

    

A friend from work who was made redundant last year (we've stayed in touch) gave me this amazing collection of kit he had had, and not used.  I was stunned to say the least!!  He didn't want anything for it, but me being me, I had other plans for him!!  (I'll carry that on in my project build...)  Still haven't thanked him enough yet so, still saying that to him every day!!

And whilst I was around trying to find another PSU, I grabbed another 650w...

     

And this is where I mentioned paper to protect the goods you send...  I mean honestly... Sent via UPS I was pleasantly surprised but the seller, unbelieveable...  Still another 650w unit for me to have as another crunching PC, I think will be perfect   I paid £50 for this one, it'll do just perfectly   I've got a few others I'm looking to try and grab as well.  Can't ever have enough PSUs


----------



## btarunr (Sep 19, 2020)

Wife: "Here, take my card and buy me a sober home-office keyboard."

bta: "Say no more."




Has MX Blue to annoy her even more


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2020)

phill said:


> Well since I have managed to grab a few new toys, I thought I'd share them here
> Sapphire X1650 Pro....


Good grief, that takes me back! I had one of those before getting an X1850. Great card for the money!


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 19, 2020)

btarunr said:


> Has MX Blue to annoy her even more


At least it you spared her from owning a Razer.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 19, 2020)

xBruce88x said:


> Finally got a decent desk set up.
> 
> View attachment 168665
> 
> $50 for both. Just gotta get it into my "office"... And get a computer of some sort put together for it. Minus the media pc... A; old Dell c521 athlon 64 dual-core, I don't really have a system ready yet. Got a laptop somewhere that needs ram and a ssd, there's also a dell pentium 3 933 with a couple of voodoo2s in SLI in the shed. Though I'll probably get my phenom quad core going maybe... Only have cpu and an ecs ic780m-a 2.0


the green color looks good


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 19, 2020)

btarunr said:


> Wife: "Here, take my card and buy me a sober home-office keyboard."
> 
> bta: "Say no more."
> View attachment 169164
> ...



What are you going to do when she says where's the damn numpad


----------



## btarunr (Sep 19, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> What are you going to do when she says where's the damn numpad


Run, I guess. Haven't thought about that.


----------



## basco (Sep 22, 2020)

just bought this few months used arctic 280 aio to replace my sockett 775 cooler mod on x99:


----------



## Disparia (Sep 22, 2020)

Crucial P5 1TB and FSP 90w power supply came in today.





Last pieces, time to get to work on the case.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 23, 2020)

basco said:


> just bought this few months used arctic 280 aio to replace my sockett 775 cooler mod on x99:/QUOTE]
> 
> sweet mess but I'd turn that rad upside down so you're not getting air bubbles in the pump and block


----------



## basco (Sep 23, 2020)

you mean i could get bubbles in a sealed AIO ? - ok never would have thought of that. thx Athlon

the Duck is watching the mess.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 23, 2020)

basco said:


> you mean i could get bubbles in a sealed AIO ? - ok never would have thought of that. thx Athlon


Probably related to this video?


----------



## basco (Sep 23, 2020)

Better?


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 23, 2020)

Got a new phone a few days back....





..and a case (first of a few) to protect this investment...


----------



## The Foldinator (Sep 23, 2020)

New Corsair PSU for FAH rig...



Nice and tight


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 24, 2020)

basco said:


> you mean i could get bubbles in a sealed AIO ? - ok never would have thought of that. thx Athlon
> 
> the Duck is watching the mess.



yes you can right from new even as they're not filled completely to the top but as they age liquid will permeate out of the hose's over time causing even more air in the loop and by having your tubes at the top which where all the air will congregate it can start sucking air into the line 

Watch this from GN


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2020)

Just got this from CEX to have a piss about with, looked interesting. anyone else got/used one?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 24, 2020)

Today I upgraded my main system, and I'm very excited about this one because I rarely do these major upgrades.

Old specs: Core i5 4670K, Asus Z97-E, 16GB Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133MHz
New specs: Ryzen 3 3100, Asus B550-F, 32GB GSkill Ripjaws V 3600MHz

I expect to use this mobo and ram to be serving in my main machine for the next 10 years, so I'll be on this platform for the long term.
The new board looks sexy as hell, onboard audio is amazing and even the budget Ryzen 3100 that I'm using (until Zen 3 arrives) is running games like a champ.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 24, 2020)

Got these that came in from both Canada and China:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 24, 2020)

Must see television


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 24, 2020)

good grief I watched that when I was a kid I recently watched about 5 mins on youtube and thought damn I used to watch this shit


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 25, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> good grief I watched that when I was a kid I recently watched about 5 mins on youtube and thought damn I used to watch this shit


Me too but this was a gift for my mom as she loved the show (only cause woman though David Cassidy was hot).

But I did like the music and still do.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 25, 2020)

The Stream deck helped greatly in MSFS however 6 buttons wasn't enough so I bought the middle version.




Default profile.


----------



## Rahnak (Sep 25, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> The Stream deck helped greatly in MSFS however 6 buttons wasn't enough so I bought the middle version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My curiosity is getting the better of me. What does the Michael Scott button do?


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 25, 2020)

Rahnak said:


> My curiosity is getting the better of me. What does the Michael Scott button do?


It's Task manager. Kill sh!t with MS 
It was either him or Bender.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 25, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> It's Task manager. Kill sh!t with MS
> It was either him or Bender.


See I would have thought Bruce Willis would be perfect for that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> It's Task manager. Kill sh!t with MS
> It was either him or Bender.


Bender would have been funnier! "Gotta kill all humans..." Bender 1999



Caring1 said:


> See I would have thought Bruce Willis would be perfect for that.


Or this...


----------



## Toothless (Sep 26, 2020)

K57 for $10, just missing wrist rest.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 26, 2020)

I heard you and it's now Bender.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> I heard you and it's now Bender.


That's really cool!


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 26, 2020)

I just bought this 4 TB WD Purple drive to replace a failed unit in my Folding and Crunching PC.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 26, 2020)

Speakers to replace my 15 year old ones and a 4TB drive to use as a time machine backup for the MacBook Pro.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 26, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> Speakers to replace my 15 year old ones


That was long over due, perhaps?


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> That was long over due, perhaps?


When I wanted decent audio quality, I usually switched to something that isn't speakers. I needed speakers to connect to my old 4k display to play Nintendo Switch with my daughter. I ended up liking them more than the ones I use with the tower and laptop.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 27, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> That was long over due, perhaps?



I don't know, I'm still sporting a set of Z5500's that will still rock the house.  

Oh my god!!!!!! I just realize I have posted just over 10,000 posts!!!!! God all mighty I babble wayyyyyyyyyy to much.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> I don't know, I'm still sporting a set of Z5500's that will still rock the house.
> 
> Oh my god!!!!!! I just realize I have posted just over 10,000 posts!!!!! God all mighty I babble wayyyyyyyyyy to much.


I hit 10k a few months ago. Was just as taken off guard by it!


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 27, 2020)

Got my system up and running... mostly. Could use a proper power supply lol.








Pics of what i bought to get it going follow... about $70 total.











and a couple bonus pics...







That motherboard was like $50 when I got it... almost 10 years ago. the only one that actually had vrm cooling at that price range. Not bad considering it still works! and yes... the gpu heatsink isn't stock lol. I originally got it for my 8800gt back in the day... yea its been around lol.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 27, 2020)

@xBruce88x  The trowbacks , omg.


----------



## xBruce88x (Sep 27, 2020)

Once I get the proper power supply, I can stand up the main rig and then I'll put one of my 3dfx rigs up there too...


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Sep 29, 2020)

This was an interesting tech purchase. The dealership quoted AU$700 (about US$500?) to enable GPS on my 2018 Mazda 3 base model. I got suspicious when the salesperson mentioned that you're essentially paying for an SD card with a serial number that plugs into the dash.
A bit of internet research later and I bought one of these official OEM Mazda GPS SD cards for AU$150 (US$100) and sure enough it works perfectly fine. Plug it in and you've immediately got GPS enabled.
And yes, that's just a regular old SD card. You can even make backup copies. The only thing special about it is the serial number that gets paired to your specific car which prevents you from using it in multiple cars. Sorry but there's no way I'm paying US$500 just for that.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 29, 2020)

Good score there PooPipeBoy


----------



## basco (Sep 29, 2020)

hey Bruce is this the Xigmatek Bifrost cooler ?
like this:










						Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Xigmatek Bifrost VD1065 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Kühlleistung: keine Angabe (passiv), keine Angabe (aktiv)… ✔ VGA-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 29, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> Got a new phone a few days back....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look very nice indeed. How are you getting along with it? I only ask because of the problems users had with the previous version.
I'm toying with (read- probably will) getting a Note 20 Ultra or a Note 10+.


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 29, 2020)

Built my own speaker cables for my workstation setup.  Better parts and more cost effective.  Plus they are the exact length I need.  All parts were sourced from Amazon.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 29, 2020)

Hmmm, what could this be?


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 29, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Hmmm, what could this be?




Hmm, I'm going to guess a brand new GTX260........................Bhahahaha


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 29, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Hmmm, what could this be?
> 
> View attachment 170183


From the green team?


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 29, 2020)

Is it styrofoam?

I kid.

A GTX 980?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 29, 2020)

Rtx 3090


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 29, 2020)

tigger said:


> Rtx 3090



Now who can afford one of those?


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 29, 2020)

That is a lot of mass


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 29, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> That is a lot of mass
> 
> View attachment 170184



I look forward to all your benchmarks on that GPU my man.  I am jealous of your 3090


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 29, 2020)

Got my palit rtx 3080 last week and had it installed on Friday.
Only just had time to upload some pics here..
I've also had to buy a new phone as I've damaged the SIM card+microsd card slot on my Xperia xz2 when I got my sim card jammed .



So I've bought a Redmagic 5s sonic silver 8gb/128gb model. Photos will be uploaded of the new phone when I'm back home.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Now who can afford one of those?


Lot's of people.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 29, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Lot's of people.


I don't believe it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I don't believe it.


Believe it. I've ordered three 3090's already through my shop. Kinda loving NVida for all the business this release is generating.


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 30, 2020)

Cat for scale~


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 30, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Believe it. I've ordered three 3090's already through my shop. Kinda loving NVida for all the business this release is generating.


I think my lame humor jumped over you but I'm glad to see you getting these beasts. I mean $1500 usd isn't bad but in cad it looks bad (over $2K).

Hey, will you be able to test this in 4k on the t3500 for me?



xkm1948 said:


> Cat for scale~
> 
> View attachment 170202



Cute cat.

Does the card weigh more than it?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 30, 2020)

I was right yaay
Anyway
ordered a new radiator and some fans for it. and a couple of nice 90 degree adapters. so i will have the 420 in the front, and my 360 in the top


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I think my lame humor jumped over you but I'm glad to see you getting these beasts. I mean $1500 usd isn't bad but in cad it looks bad (over $2K).



I'd be happy if it were 2K here but say hello to Gougeland pricing of $3500NZD for the cheapest of the 3090 lineup


----------



## R00kie (Sep 30, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Got my palit rtx 3080 last week and had it installed on Friday.
> Only just had time to upload some pics here..
> I've also had to buy a new phone as I've damaged the SIM card+microsd card slot on my Xperia xz2 when I got my sim card jammed .
> View attachment 170186
> ...


lucky bastard  , i'm still waiting on mine since launch, where did you get it from?


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 30, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Cat for scale~
> 
> View attachment 170202
> 
> ...


What a beast!
The GPU is pretty tasty too


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 30, 2020)

Gettin' old and gettin' lazy. 
Got me a PS3 Bluray Remote, so that I don't have to get off the couch to rewind YT vids or movies anymore. The only problem is that most software sucks, even though it's only job is to translate keycodes.
Currently using PS3BluMote, but I might need to do some digging and write my own, something similar to the good ole GlivePie, so that I can do some scripting and automation (used to be fun back in a day w/ Wiimote).


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 30, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> View attachment 170243
> Gettin' old and gettin' lazy.
> Got me a PS3 Bluray Remote, so that I don't have to get off the couch to rewind YT vids or movies anymore. The only problem is that most software sucks, even though it's only job is to translate keycodes.
> Currently using PS3BluMote, but I might need to do some digging and write my own, something similar to the good ole GlivePie, so that I can do some scripting and automation (used to be fun back in a day w/ Wiimote).


how much you paid for that?

I have one in a box in the basement with my PS3 (collecting dust).


----------



## silentbogo (Sep 30, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> how much you paid for that?


$10 or so, mint condition, not a spec of dust. I think a pair of rechargeable AA batteries that the seller put in is worth more than that (the only problem is that these are 1.2V NiMH, but I can use those in my other projects).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> I think my lame humor jumped over you but I'm glad to see you getting these beasts.


Ah, ok. Sometime humor that is on the subtle side of things can get lost in the translation to text... It's all good!



sepheronx said:


> Hey, will you be able to test this in 4k on the t3500 for me?


LOL! Um, why? Trust me, a 3090 will be severely bottlenecked by a T3500 even with a W3690 OC'd to 4.1ghz. My 2080 is bottlenecked in some games, so a 3090 would be left twiddling it thumbs.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 30, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, ok. Sometime humor that is on the subtle side of things can get lost in the translation to text... It's all good!
> 
> 
> LOL! Um, why? Trust me, a 3090 will be severely bottlenecked by a T3500 even with a W3690 OC'd to 4.1ghz. My 2080 is bottlenecked in some games, so a 3090 would be left twiddling it thumbs.



For giggles. Would love to see it honestly.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> For giggles. Would love to see it honestly.


Was going to try whatever 3080 I happen to get for myself. We'll see what happens. It would be funny for sure.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> lucky bastard  , i'm still waiting on mine since launch, where did you get it from?


I was one of the first 5 customer or something that ordered that specific model from Scan on their website lol.
I was mashing that refresh button like crazy on the product page.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 30, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> I was one of the first 5 customer or something that ordered that specific model from Scan on their website lol.
> I was mashing that refresh button like crazy on the product page.


I was mashing it as well, until both OCUK and scan stopped completely responding 3 minutes later


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 30, 2020)

Back-ordered them a month ago, finally arrived:



Will mount them during the weekend. They'll replace stock intake fans on my PM-01.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2020)

First stages of my new network cabinet. Wife finally got angry with a 48u rack in the family room. Consolidating it down to 18 and getting new cabling since I won't need such long runs. 

Today was my new exterior WAN cable

my 50 1ft switch cables.

30 5ft server connections.

Passthrough connectors incase I need to re-tip

6 1m SMF fiber interlink cables for the servers.

Still waiting on the cabinet and the fiber patch cables and a few more bundles I think?


----------



## xrobwx71 (Sep 30, 2020)

I got one of these coming.


----------



## trickson (Sep 30, 2020)

This should be here any minute now.

It's going into the main rig.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 1, 2020)

Last week I finally found a physically accessible store where I could buy the high capacity drive I wanted... and today I went, acquired it and installed it.



Now, I'll just have to play the waiting game: formatting the drive and then transferring everything onto it


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

Here's a few random bits I've been spending my cash on...
    

I really don't understand the difficulty when sending stuff to wrap layer or two of bubble around things...  But hey it's just me....

   

It seems its a catching phase...  That's the second PSU now I've had through and they've just wrapped it in a plastic bag..  Drives me nuts...  Still moving on!! 
Still got to try out the G2 PSU I bought a few days ago.  The wattage meters seem to work fine, so can't complain there...  Sent one of them to @Edwired over in Ireland I believe so hoping that he's received it,  all things being good and on my side  

Decided to change out the PSUs from my cruncher machines to have a decent 650w unit, so that now free's up 3 850w units I've got for other builds   I'm hoping to be able to get hold of some of the newer AMD CPUs, I hope they are going to be monsters like a few of my friends hope for


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 1, 2020)

That looks very close, possibly mine Is that but it was branded "ultra". One of tiger directs brands. I lost the fan a while ago... It was pretty cheap and bad wobble.. Would hit the fins. Also, the stick on heatsinks fell of almost immediately.


basco said:


> hey Bruce is this the Xigmatek Bifrost cooler ?
> like this:
> View attachment 170147
> 
> ...



LOL apparently I only paid $16 for the cooler back in 2012! Also,... Looks like someone pointed out the likeness to the other xigmatech cooler 









						8800GT cooler upgrade mini-log
					

stopped by TigerDirect asking about a job today and picked up a gpu cooler while i was there, it was only $16 :)  the before temps... in an air conditioned room 68-70ish def F.    and the new cooler    The gpu before the new cooler installed in my PC.    I'll post more pics when i'm done! :)




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 1, 2020)

New SSD are always fun.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 1, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> New SSD are always fun.


That's a good one. I have a 1TB model in my rig right now, managed to snatch it when SSD prices were at their lowest.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 1, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> New SSD are always fun.
> 
> 
> View attachment 170406



2TB of NVMe, damn

Post some benchmark man of that shinny sx8200p!


----------



## phill (Oct 1, 2020)

I've been trying to get hold of one of these boards and CPUs for ages...  So.....

 

You can all call me crazy later, I'm ok with that    Oh and I thought since everything had more cores these days, my poor EVGA X58 Classifieds where still on their original 920 D0's from 2010, I thought they needed a little pick me up....  So I grabbed these and more so as they where boxed retail versions as well....



Well I suppose technically my mate in Ohio did, I just transferred the cash and he bought them   It's a shame that now Ebay over in the US is adding the tax when you pay as apparently you had to do it before on your own, so I guess the now not so cheap route might have just lost all it's bonus for me ordering over there...  Crying shame....
One thing is though, I really hope that they don't suck and can get to about 4.20GHz at a bare minimum, but I'd like to think 4.50GHz would be lovely and something I'd love to get to....  I'm not sure if I'm going to be as lucky as @Mr.Scott but I live in hope!!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 1, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> I got one of these coming.




Is X299 chipset PCI 4.0 compatible ?


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 1, 2020)

Just unboxed!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 1, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Just unboxed!



I'm loving mine so far.



Animalpak said:


> Is X299 chipset PCI 4.0 compatible ?




That a serious question? Only B550/X570/TRX40 are compatible.... I mean it'll work but at 3.0 speeds.


----------



## Fouquin (Oct 2, 2020)

This very sturdy classic. Fans aren't even gunked, very well taken care of.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 2, 2020)

Grabbed this while it was $17...







...a Recon Sentinel. Looks like it's supposed to be some sort of network security appliance, but that's not why I got it.






I got it because it has a Rock64 SBC in it. This thing normally retails for $25, so getting it for $16 was pretty good.

Apparently it was selling for as low as $8 before I got it. It's $20 now.



			Amazon.com
		


It had a 16GB SanDisk Ultra MicroSD card in it with the factory software.

I currently have it running Armbian Buster from a different SD card to test it out. While the HDMI output seems a bit finicky, it otherwise seems to work fine. Dunno what I'm gonna use it for. For now, it's just another toy to play with.

Here it is next to my Raspberry Pi 3B...


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 2, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> I got it because it has a Rock64 SBC in it. This thing normally retails for $25, so getting it for $16 was pretty good.


ETA Prime did the same.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 2, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> ETA Prime did the same.


Yep, his video is what got me interested in it.


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 2, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I'm loving mine so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On my view is a waste of money, if you buy something to let it run slower because you dont have the right interface.

The increased speed is the only reason to buy it.

But hey, you happy with that ? All ok your stuff is yours.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> On my view is a waste of money, if you buy something to let it run slower because you dont have the right interface.
> 
> The increased speed is the only reason to buy it.
> 
> But hey, you happy with that ? All ok your stuff is yours.



Thats fine, its what he wants.  Everything here cool?


----------



## racer243l (Oct 2, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> I got one of these coming.


Mine arrived yesterday  must be one of first ones delivered to customers in Germany if not worldwide


----------



## theonek (Oct 2, 2020)

sadly it won't benefit from higher transfer pci-e 4.0 speeds, anyway test it to see the difference between evo plus and this one on z390 mobo just for curiosity....


----------



## Vendor (Oct 2, 2020)

two weeks ago, my brother upgraded to i5 6600k, Asus z170-a mobo and G.Skill Ripjaws 2400mhz RAM which costed him ₹12,000 (roughly 164$)
He also got some decent Corsair case from the same guy as well (forgot to take it's pic when he built it), not sure about the model but he got it for an amazing price of ₹500 (a little less than 7$)


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 2, 2020)

Got this PSU for either an upgrade by adding a bigNavi card to curent PC or for a new build with the upcoming Zen3 arch.
Le: £103.48 .


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 2, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Got this PSU for either an upgrade by adding a bigNavi card to curent PC or for a new build with the upcoming Zen3 arch.
> Le: £103.48 .


That's not bad at all for a fully modular PSU congrats.


----------



## racer243l (Oct 2, 2020)

theonek said:


> sadly it won't benefit from higher transfer pci-e 4.0 speeds, anyway test it to see the difference between evo plus and this one on z390 mobo just for curiosity....


I have a X570 system which I will test her with. The Z390 rig will be replaced by a Zen 3 system which I ordered her for. Amazon was just 1 or 2 months to fast 
Might do a Z390 test if I have time for it.


----------



## theonek (Oct 2, 2020)

yep, if you find some free time, test it on z390 just for curiosity to see what speeds will have on pci-e 3.0, and would it be even faster than 970 evo plus on old mobos...


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 2, 2020)

Whilest I mainly bought this cordless vacuum cleaner for cleaning the car , I made 1st use of it for  getting rid of a droplet of condensation in the cpu socket, yes it was a damp day to install a tec1 module on the cpu it was , debug code 0d (no info in the MB manual) followed by code 14(microcode) moments after releasing tension in the screws that hold the cooler to the module and hence the cpu.

Le: back to code 0d without cpu , vga , plethora of bios resets, mb and or the cpu is/are kaputsy.
I just ordered an Asus ROG strix B550-f gaming wich should arrive tomorrow.

2nd le: anyhow, until new mb arrives I won't know if channel B2 is gone on either, could be both


----------



## Valantar (Oct 2, 2020)

Vendor said:


> two weeks ago, my brother upgraded to i5 6600k, Asus z170-a mobo and G.Skill Ripjaws 2400mhz RAM which costed him ₹12,000 (roughly 164$)
> He also got some decent Corsair case from the same guy as well (forgot to take it's pic when he built it), not sure about the model but he got it for an amazing price of ₹500 (a little less than 7$)
> View attachment 170517View attachment 170518


Oh damn, a SATA Express port! I had completely forgotten about those. Obvious extra points if you can actually find a use for it in the build XD


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 2, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> So I've bought a Redmagic 5s sonic silver 8gb/128gb model. Photos will be uploaded of the new phone when I'm back home.


Here is my Redmagic 5s, the phone comes with screen protector pre-applied and a silicone case included.


----------



## ixi (Oct 2, 2020)

Vendor said:


> two weeks ago, my brother upgraded to i5 6600k, Asus z170-a mobo and G.Skill Ripjaws 2400mhz RAM which costed him ₹12,000 (roughly 164$)
> He also got some decent Corsair case from the same guy as well (forgot to take it's pic when he built it), not sure about the model but he got it for an amazing price of ₹500 (a little less than 7$)
> View attachment 170517View attachment 170518



Nice one

Sold half of my pc few days ago. For 350 euro

Mobo: asus maximus viii hero
Cpu: 6700k
Cpu cooler noctua-nh14
Ram: corsair vengeance 2800MHz, 16GB (kit of 2)
Case: cooler master silencio 550

Guy was pretty happy . Buyer upgraded from 775 socket .


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

I had a nice surprise today... Well yesterday now... lol

    

All the way from Germany..  Very happy   Wrapped up perfectly as well, very happy with that!!  Just need to find a manual now and I think this one is complete!
And this one....

    

Another perfectly wrapped up piece of hardware..  Very happy I picked up this one!   Looks pretty much brand new! 

I don't think I have anything else turning up now   Still just trying to track down a 3850 AGP card as that turned out to be something completely different...  Still plenty of time for that


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 3, 2020)

phill said:


> Still just trying to track down a 3850 AGP



I've got one, but dang!!!! Overseas shipping would probably be crazy and take 2 or 3 months!


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> I've got one, but dang!!!! Overseas shipping would probably be crazy and take 2 or 3 months!


My worst issue is trying to find one boxed!!  Although I do have a box for one......   I wonder how my OCD would cope!!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 3, 2020)

A few SD cards for random jobs. The Extreme SDXC is great as a Windows OS drive on old pre-2005 machines, and I got the Extreme Pro's for their long term reliability.





And a couple new Silent Wings 3 120mm PWM fans for the front intake on the main system.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 3, 2020)

phill said:


> I had a nice surprise today..


Nice Board Got one exactly the Same (mine still has Manual.... all safely boxed away in storage ..)

Note you cannot mix DDR and DDR2 only one or the other
You Can Run AGP and PCIx together
also Quad core CPU do not run at Rated full speed (unless overclocked)


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

I know these boards where used heavily in overclocking and some of the mods you could do with them where amazing..  If I ever felt that way, I'd see if I could find a modded version...  I don't see many of these for sale and when I saw a boxed one with a backplate, I just thought, what the heck   Do you use yours much @dorsetknob ?


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 3, 2020)

Bought mine new and at the time it was the Best upgrade Route for my existing hardware.
My Previous Motherboard was Asrock  P4i65G (Still got that Full Retail Package working when i put it into Storage ).


----------



## ThisMayBeYou (Oct 3, 2020)

So got my new laptop cpu for desktop yesterday. Managed to hit 5ghz on intels stock cooler with temps mid 80’s.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 3, 2020)

It is here and slowly "reving" up to room temperature.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 3, 2020)

ThisMayBeYou said:


> View attachment 170663
> View attachment 170664
> View attachment 170666
> So got my new laptop cpu for desktop yesterday. Managed to hit 5ghz on intels stock cooler with temps mid 80’s.



Nice, nearly 100%, i have had 107% on a e6300 though 

Whats the board?


----------



## phill (Oct 3, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Bought mine new and at the time it was the Best upgrade Route for my existing hardware.
> My Previous Motherboard was Asrock  P4i65G (Still got that Full Retail Package working when i put it into Storage ).


Very nice mate  I'll keep my eye out for the manual, I mean it's not the end of the world for sure and not a deal breaker as you can get them online but just if you get one, it's a nice touch  

When you say storage, do you have a place for your kit at home or do you have an actual storage unit?  Just intrigued as I'm wondering how many people are like me have a few bits and pieces of hardware


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 4, 2020)

ThisMayBeYou said:


> View attachment 170666
> So got my new laptop cpu for desktop yesterday. Managed to hit 5ghz on intels stock cooler with temps mid 80’s.


What CPU is that?
It shows as an ES in CPU-z.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> What CPU is that?
> It shows as an ES in CPU-z.



I9/8950HK/9880H/9980HK


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 4, 2020)

phill said:


> When you say storage, do you have a place for your kit at home


just a small Storage space in my Flat
when i lived in a 4 bed house with my dad before he passed i had 2 bedrooms and a shed full + lots of attic space sadly now all gone apart from a few items.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 4, 2020)

I bought a lot of things this couple of months with the biggest spending being storage. Got some "books" below. Two WD 14TB and one 12TB WD. I did get a Toshiba 14tb enterprise drive too my first ever enterprise drive but it rather too loud for my liking and I sold it quickly. I kinda regretting that it a fast drive but it louder than my fans of laptop. Got a 512GB sd card to migrate my phone to another phone my smartphone is only with 1GB space left. Sd card not in picture as it's in phone. Wanted a new phone but I see how if it is possible to move apps to sd on another phone. Amazon packaging for the 14tb sucks, they simply paste a label and shipped that way to my door step and left it at my front door. Just terrible, at least it working fine testing writing zero for the entire drive all good.


----------



## ThisMayBeYou (Oct 4, 2020)

tigger said:


> Nice, nearly 100%, i have had 107% on a e6300 though
> 
> Whats the board?


Its a ASUS Strix Z270i Gaming. What i really like is that board handles this processor. VRM gets warm but not hot.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 4, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> On my view is a waste of money, if you buy something to let it run slower because you dont have the right interface.
> 
> The increased speed is the only reason to buy it.
> 
> But hey, you happy with that ? All ok your stuff is yours.


Public service announcement!!!! Everybody, please check with Animalpack before purchasing anything!


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 4, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Public service announcement!!!! Everybody, please check with Animalpack before purchasing anything!



We need more kiddos, joining in february 9 2020 spitting true from Florida. United states of mmmmmurricahhh !


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 4, 2020)

Animalpak said:


> We need more kiddos, joining in february 9 2020 spitting true from Florida. United states of mmmmmurricahhh !


Hey man, lighten up, it was a joke. You've been here so long you missed the topic.

 It's The show off your tech related purchases thread. Not the question everyone's purchases thread. Let people be happy with their purchases, chill with the doom and gloom.

I got a laugh out of kiddo. 

Carry on. 



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...our-tech-related-purchase-thread.225885/reply


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 4, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> View attachment 170243
> Gettin' old and gettin' lazy.
> Got me a PS3 Bluray Remote, so that I don't have to get off the couch to rewind YT vids or movies anymore. The only problem is that most software sucks, even though it's only job is to translate keycodes.
> Currently using PS3BluMote, but I might need to do some digging and write my own, something similar to the good ole GlivePie, so that I can do some scripting and automation (used to be fun back in a day w/ Wiimote).


The official PS3 one was amazing I miss it so much. For PS4 they farmed it out and basically rubber stamped it as their official one.
PS3 official



The one they put their stamp on for PS4...


----------



## Animalpak (Oct 4, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Hey man, lighten up, it was a joke. You've been here so long you missed the topic.
> 
> It's The show off your tech related purchases thread. Not the question everyone's purchases thread. Let people be happy with their purchases, chill with the doom and gloom.
> 
> ...



I do not accept jokes when what i write is generally correct. 

I specified that it is my personal opinion  

The guy buys an M.2 SSD that has the read and write capacity of about 7000MB/s now I don't know exactly... But he will use it only  to get it going at 3700 MB/s because his motherboard do not support the new 4.0 PCI interface required to run that M.2 SSD at 7000 and above... 

I write that is a bad move, nothing else !

If you think what he's doing is right I'm happy for you because it's idiocy for me. 

Also i written that is perfectly fine if that is what he wants !!!


What you think you prove I don't know!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 4, 2020)

Got the NR600 yesterday, and I really do like everything about it except for how shallow the back panel is for cables. Ain't my fault the 24 pin power is thiccc.

Did have to swap out the front CPU fan since it stuck out too far for the side panel but oh well, I had one last unused fan to stick in. 





So much airflow!


----------



## TxGrin (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 5, 2020)

Now for the bench.

*Samsung 970 Pro on  PCIe 3.0*









*Samsung 980 pro on PCIe 3.0*





A small increase but still an increase. That was the goal.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 5, 2020)

xrobwx71 said:


> Now for the bench.
> 
> *Samsung 970 Pro on  PCIe 3.0*
> 
> ...


Not bad I have a 970 Evo plus on a 4.0 port gets the same numbers as your 980


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 5, 2020)

phill said:


> I had a nice surprise today... Well yesterday now... lol
> 
> View attachment 170570 View attachment 170572 View attachment 170573 View attachment 170574 View attachment 170575
> 
> ...



I had a very similar board. The AsRock 4CoreDual-VSTA. I found a modded bios that allowed me to install 2x2gb ddr2 ram modules, though limited to 3.5gb usable...better than 2 at least! final form of sorts for it was:

Pentium e5300 OC to 3.2ghz
Masscool 90mm tower cooler
MSI 9600GT 512mb
ati aiw 7000 agp
2x voodooII in sli pci
SB Audigy PCI
2x 160gb sata in raid 0
2x2gb supertalent ddr2
400w antec power supply
it was a glorious sight seeing all those cads working together lol



phill said:


> Very nice mate  I'll keep my eye out for the manual, I mean it's not the end of the world for sure and not a deal breaker as you can get them online but just if you get one, it's a nice touch
> 
> When you say storage, do you have a place for your kit at home or do you have an actual storage unit?  Just intrigued as I'm wondering how many people are like me have a few bits and pieces of hardware



You should see my shed lol

And now for my most recent purchase...




keyboard for the "new media pc" which is just a dell laptop that had no battery lol





finally got a somewhat better psu





this voltage distribution is more suited for legacy builds... but there's enough on the 12v for now.





24pin could be a bit longer... maybe i'll get a cheapo extension later. also, my wifi "card" to the right. n300 i think.





while routing cables... i noticed this old case actually as an SSD mount! its also got a couple of gpu support brackets that slide out... though my gpu is a bit too low for them.





about where the ps1 is, you can see the location where the slide out gpu supports are. next add-ons will be rear and front usb 2.0 ports, a pcie 3.0 card, a pcie wifi card, and a pci sound card with optical out to go with my astro headset. pci slot plates and I need to find a panel of some sort. maybe upgrade to 8gb ram, find a phenom ii x6, and a 1060ti or similar power gpu. the other 2 cd-roms are just fillers lol



a quick update... Handles Black Mesa at 1360x768 (tv's native res) on mostly potato settings (nothing off) except for models on High and Textures on Ultra. vsync off. AA on, AF 4x. I get between 38-90 fps. cpu seems to have plenty of headroom. that gpu cooler though... it handles this card amazingly.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 5, 2020)

Just bought a MSI GTX 1080 Ti for $450 Aus dollars or $320 USA Dollars. 

The guy used to have two of these and replaced them with 2x GTX 3090's at 3grand a pop!


----------



## Toothless (Oct 5, 2020)

Melvis said:


> Just bought a MSI GTX 1080 Ti for $450 Aus dollars or $320 USA Dollars.
> 
> The guy used to have two of these and replaced them with 2x GTX 3090's at 3grand a pop!


He probably can't handle the truth of how bad SLI is nowadays.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 5, 2020)

Toothless said:


> He probably can't handle the truth of how bad SLI is nowadays.



Haha yeah well he said he accidentally bought 2 and has the second one up for sale.....

Im just happy to score the 1080 Ti honestly lol


----------



## phill (Oct 5, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> just a small Storage space in my Flat
> when i lived in a 4 bed house with my dad before he passed i had 2 bedrooms and a shed full + lots of attic space sadly now all gone apart from a few items.


This gives me a thread idea   I'll save derailing the thread and put up a post in the Club section 



xBruce88x said:


> I had a very similar board. The AsRock 4CoreDual-VSTA. I found a modded bios that allowed me to install 2x2gb ddr2 ram modules, though limited to 3.5gb usable...better than 2 at least! final form of sorts for it was:
> 
> Pentium e5300 OC to 3.2ghz
> Masscool 90mm tower cooler
> ...


Love to hear more about it all!!     Post over in the Collection thread in the club forum if you'd like to share!


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 5, 2020)

Just finished a BIG project








Thanks to @VSG for getting me started on building this GPU AIO setup. Would not have ventured down this road if I did not see his review haha


----------



## jallenlabs (Oct 5, 2020)

Noctua 140mm fan.  Three more (120s) on the way.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 6, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That does look very nice indeed. How are you getting along with it? I only ask because of the problems users had with the previous version.
> I'm toying with (read- probably will) getting a Note 20 Ultra or a Note 10+.


I'm getting along fine with it, thought using Nova Launcher doesn't quite work with the Z Fold 2 as I can get multiscreen mode to work, guess I'll have to get rid of Nova Launcher + HD Orbicon and go back to stock Samsung launcher. Also, a inor niggle with the phone is, for a premium handphone, the screen protector for the inner screen sux, it's a fingerprint magnet! I'm so tempted to have it changed, but removing the SP and replacing it with a 3rd party one voids the warranty (for the screen). The SP for the inner screen can only be removed by Samsung themselves....

Actually, I was a Fold user and had gotten so used to the form factor that I could not consider any other phone for an upgrade this year, other than the Z Fold 2. I think I'd prolly move on to a Fold 3 next year because I'm so loving the size and functionalities of the form factor.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 6, 2020)

Shame about Nova Launcher which I use also and there were some gesture support issues with Android 10, but I haven't had any problems with Nova on the N20 Ultra.
Oddly enough the N20 comes factory fitted with a screen protector which was a nice surprise, but not very clever at registering fingerprints. I'm not removing it so just use my mugshot instead 
Also, I like to keep things minimal with no clutter and a dark home screen to save power.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 7, 2020)

Just waiting on my Nouvolo Aquanaut to install this into my system. Should improve the flow rate over the EK-SPC pump/res by a decent amount, while allowing me to ditch the huge reservoir and move to a smaller case in time. Have to sleeve the pump wires, though I might repin it to run off a motherboard header if my next motherboard can handle the power draw.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 9, 2020)

Upgraded from AMD Wraith Stealth to Noctua NH-U9S on my Ryzen 3 3100. Temperatures are down by about 5C to 7C across the board (44C idle, 71C rendering). Doesn't sound like much of a difference, but it's so under-stressed that you could feasibly run without a CPU fan at all (on this particular chip) while staying under the original max temperature of the Stealth.

Also my first time using the Noctua SecuFirm mounting kit and it's so bloody good. Very user friendly and solid mounting braces with no flex. The cooler supports its own weight rather than placing bending stress on the motherboard socket. It should be a legal requirement that all tower heatsinks require a SecuFirm mounting design.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 9, 2020)

Found an old boy. And it still works!




Performance is crap for today standards and the noise


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 9, 2020)

Last one:



This one will replace stock rear exhaust. I'll mount it tomorrow. Replaced it today, sweet silence at 100%.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 9, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Found an old boy. And it still works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How loud is it in dB?


----------



## kiriakost (Oct 9, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Last one:
> 
> This one will replace stock rear exhaust. I'll mount it tomorrow. Replaced it today, sweet silence at 100%.



Rifle bearing technology?    They will write anything  so just to sell from toothpaste up to DC fan


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh crap. Unboxed a MSI B450 Mortar MAX & R5 3600 on monday and I forgot to take pics, damn. :/ Whatever, they're my newest ones.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 9, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Oh crap. Unboxed a MSI B450 Mortar MAX & R5 3600 on monday and I forgot to take pics, damn. :/ Whatever, they're my newest ones.


I still wish they'd make a titanium wariant of their current lineup. I was seriously considering getting mortar titanium last year.


----------



## Secret Rival (Oct 9, 2020)

Here is the whole kit and caboodle to put my build together, my 1st. The case I got in 2018, but the rest I got between late August and last week.
it was a fun spree for sure.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 9, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Oh crap. Unboxed a MSI B450 Mortar MAX & R5 3600 on monday and I forgot to take pics, damn. :/ Whatever, they're my newest ones.


You could of still got away with snapping a photo with the side panel removed.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 9, 2020)

I have the boxes tho  I'll treat you guys tomorrow with pics from those and my build.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 9, 2020)

My monitor is very particular about inputs -- 75Hz over DP but only 60Hz over HDMI -- so I wanted a KVM without the "V". Found this on the 'zon:





It's been working very well for past 30 minutes. I can now get rid of my basic secondary kb+mouse and just use my good set with both home PC and work laptop.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 10, 2020)

New customer build on a Saturday afternoon which is always fun.
Asus Prime A320M-K with Ryzen 2600, 16GB RAM and Evga GTX1650 Super. Nice starter machine for a young lad.


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 10, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> New customer build on a Saturday afternoon which is always fun.
> Asus Prime A320M-K with Ryzen 2600, 16GB RAM and Evga GTX1650 Super. Nice starter machine for a young lad.
> 
> View attachment 171413


Absolutely is


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 10, 2020)

Scored a 64GB iPad Air 2 at a thrift store for only $20. Got it for that price because the battery is bulging and the screen popped off.

Currently, I have it at a repair shop. I considered doing it myself, but considering my track record working on mobile devices, I'd probably destroy it or burn my house down. It'll be about a week before they get the parts in, so no pictures of it until then.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 10, 2020)

Have it since Monday and i absolutely love it  
bought a 10850k on sale too


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 11, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> How loud is it in dB?


Sorry for the late reply. It's ..erm.. well here's a video


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. It's ..erm.. well here's a video


Yeeehah! I “almost“ run my Nitro+ like that now...


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 11, 2020)

That’s way louder and I was expecting. Almost sounds similar to my Sapphire R9 280 Dual-X at 100%.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 11, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeeehah! I “almost“ run my Nitro+ like that now...


 Headphones are a must than.


biffzinker said:


> That’s way louder and I was expecting. Almost sounds similar to my Sapphire R9 280 Dual-X at 100%.


It doesn't do that in games or bench marking though. But press the button and take-off mode is engaged. Only gave 10 points more in Heaven compared to the non-turbine fan profile.
Next up is testing the OC function.

Ninja edit: I also had these cards (I have the R9 280x Matrix too) water cooled.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 11, 2020)

SN2716057 said:


> Headphones are a must than.


5.1 always!  everything in my PC is loud. Noctua Industrials, a whiny old pump for my loop. Might as well run my GPU fans ramped up too. Don’t hear any of it when I’m gaming.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 11, 2020)

Disparia said:


> My monitor is very particular about inputs -- 75Hz over DP but only 60Hz over HDMI -- so I wanted a KVM without the "V". Found this on the 'zon:
> 
> View attachment 171327
> 
> It's been working very well for past 30 minutes. I can now get rid of my basic secondary kb+mouse and just use my good set with both home PC and work laptop.


That devices breaks the USB standard, as you can't do USB-A to USB-A according to the standard.
Not a bad idea otherwise, they should just have used something like mini/micro-B ports instead.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 11, 2020)

Not one of my best efforts given the constraints of the rather old case, but it certainly flies along and the customer was delighted when I set it up for him. (Fortnite, CSGo etc)

It turns out that the lad had been researching it for almost a year and his parents gave it to him as a birthday present and since it's a holiday weekend, we couldn't find a monitor, keyboard and mouse, so I lent them what I had kicking around. No point in delivering a new PC if they can't use it, so I loaded it all on the bike and zoomed across the city to make his day.
There was only one snag in that the backplate cutouts were impinging on a USB and HDMI port (it happens) which I hadn't noticed, so I had to take out the mobo and reseat it on their dining room table .
Still, at least he knows how to replace a motherboard now, if he didn't before.
It's good to see the smiles on their faces when you hand over the new PC.

Door to door!


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 12, 2020)

Does this count? One the maddest VW engines.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 12, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Does this count? One the maddest VW engines.


I'd always wanted the W10 or W12 like the original Veyron had, but I no longer have my VW Transporter I was going to modify.


----------



## CjStaal (Oct 13, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> View attachment 170273
> 
> First stages of my new network cabinet. Wife finally got angry with a 48u rack in the family room. Consolidating it down to 18 and getting new cabling since I won't need such long runs.
> 
> ...


Its a sin to get rid of a 48u.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 13, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I'd always wanted the W10 or W12 like the original Veyron had, but I no longer have my VW Transporter I was going to modify.


The Veyron had a W16 while the Phaeton had a W12. This W8 engine seems like it would be a great candidate for swaps as it's very compact for 4.0 l displacement.


----------



## jallenlabs (Oct 13, 2020)

Phanteks vertical GPU bracket came today for the workshop pc.  Cables and more SSDs come tomorrow.  Since this is my editing rig, the more storage the better.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 13, 2020)

The Easycrap USB device went wonky and since I do a fair bit of VHS transfers for customers, I had to get something sharpish.
This Kanji TV tuner is just the job and in fact, the picture is somehow much better too. Problem solved


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 14, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> New customer build on a Saturday afternoon which is always fun.
> Asus Prime A320M-K with Ryzen 2600, 16GB RAM and Evga GTX1650 Super. Nice starter machine for a young lad.
> 
> View attachment 171413


Sounds like a gateway drug.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 14, 2020)

mouacyk said:


> Sounds like a gateway drug.


Huh?


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 14, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Huh?


Gateway drug into PC gaming/building I suspect.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 14, 2020)

Just bought myself this little puppy to replace it's X470 variant which my flatmate is buying off me  






Asus ROG STRIX X570F-Gaming


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Oct 15, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> Just bought myself this little puppy to replace it's X470 variant which my flatmate is buying off me
> 
> Asus ROG STRIX X570F-Gaming



The Asus boards are real nice. The only issue I've had with my B550-F is that it went on sale for US$30 less just a few weeks after I got mine. Still totally worth it.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 15, 2020)

Just picked her up from the repair shop today...






My $20 thrift-store-find iPad Air 2 after spending $100 to have the battery replaced. A grand total of $120 USD for those who can't math.

It's in pretty good shape overall, other than some scratches on the screen and some dents and scuffs on the sides and back.

The chassis looks slightly bent from the old battery, and the fit-and-finish isn't perfect anymore, but whatever.

It seems to attract fingerprints from across the universe. Keeping it clean will be an exercise in futility.

These seem to go for upwards of $200 USD in good condition, so I could probably flip it if I wanted.






This thing works beautifully with Moonlight, so that's what I'll probably end up using it for.

I ordered a cheap case for it which should arrive on Saturday.



FinneousPJ said:


> Does this count? One the maddest VW engines.
> 
> View attachment 171576


Would love to see how it looks without the engine cover.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 15, 2020)

Bought an LG Ultragear 27GL83A-B £329(£439 RRP) an 32GB Crucial Ballistix 3600mhz C16 (4x8GB) 96£(around £160 RRP) on Prime Days


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 15, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Would love to see how it looks without the engine cover.



Visible is the aluminium air intake plenum. The only cover is the black piece of plastic with the VW logo. I'm not sure what you mean?



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Bought an LG Ultragear 27GL83A-B £329(£439 RRP) an 32GB Crucial Ballistix 3600mhz C16 (4x8GB) 96£(around £160 RRP) on Prime Days


The first picture says 2x 16 GB??


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't have a picture but on Steam EA play is 50% off for 12 months for $29.99 CAD.



kapone32 said:


> I don't have a picture but on Steam EA play is 50% off for 12 months for $29.99 CAD.


Links right to your Steam account too no need for Origin.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 15, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> Visible is the aluminium air intake plenum. The only cover is the black piece of plastic with the VW logo. I'm not sure what you mean?
> 
> 
> The first picture says 2x 16 GB??


There are two 2x8GB kits


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 15, 2020)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> There are two 2x8GB kits


Looks like I'm blind lol


----------



## jallenlabs (Oct 15, 2020)

More SSDs for my editing rig
.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 15, 2020)

White LED vandal switches, can't stop obsessing over the way they look and the way they feel. My Cerberus *came with one*, so I just had to get a *pslate customs* one for my old NCASE to replace the ailing crappy plastic stock button. Ended up getting the switch in a jiffy, then waiting two months to receive via snail mail my *M1v6 I/O kit* (necessary on the v5 in order to run the blank front I/O plate, which is only compatible with the v6 I/O box) from Asia.










The Cerberus switch is bigger and has more travel, but a vandal switch is a vandal switch. _Turning on_ a computer never felt so good


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

Well here's a few late purchases....

Managed to get my friend who I built the Xeon and 1080 Ti build a working 3.0 USB card...  Was just testing one of my USB stick with this result, no fire, flames or anything just worked    Always a bonus!!

  

And a few random PS1 games I saw and thought, why not...  Plus a boxed Multi Tap which I thought, oh why not  

  

Then I finally, finally managed to get through the ATI Sapphire 3850 AGP card I was after....

  

And then finally what resulted in a bit of a spending spree from Amazon's special day....  Thank god I never looked much again the second day!! 

    

Everything was knocked down and prices was chopped a little so, whilst it was rather expensive, it really did have some good value    Not all of it is mine as my friend with the Xeon machine saw the 2TB SSDs for sale and decided, he needed 3 of those    I made do with a 1TB model and then 2 14TB WD external drives...  Very impressed with their performance, will add some test results in at some point...

The only thing I'm a little confused about is the turning it off..  I've not been successful in 'Safetly Removing your hardware' yet as its apparently always been in use but even with no Explorer windows, no copying and whatever else I could think of, still won't let me Safely remove it...  Strange...  Well, lets see how 12.7TB will last....  

The Crucial RAM is for a few mini desktops I have, for some reason Amazon had the 3200 DDR4 SODIMMs on a better deal than the 2666 stuff I was looking at, so I went with the 3200 :lol:  Tested and working fine in the mini desktops so I'm happy there as well   Not a bad buy for £56 for 16GB I didn't think?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 18, 2020)

Obsesive-coumpulsive-shoping ? I was eyeing the pc4-32000(4000MHz) ones, yet since I stayed off the sauce for a couple of days , the £s difference went into the higher spec model because why not.
Le: " blody hell" I'm a cpu + chassis short of a second PC. What is wrong with me perhaps?


----------



## phill (Oct 19, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Obsesive-coumpulsive-shoping ? I was eyeing the pc4-32000(4000MHz) ones, yet since I stayed off the sauce for a couple of days , the £s difference went into the higher spec model because why not.
> Le: " blody hell" I'm a cpu + chassis short of a second PC. What is wrong with me perhaps?


Nout wrong having a few spares just in case


----------



## Valantar (Oct 19, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Obsesive-coumpulsive-shoping ? I was eyeing the pc4-32000(4000MHz) ones, yet since I stayed off the sauce for a couple of days , the £s difference went into the higher spec model because why not.
> Le: " blody hell" I'm a cpu + chassis short of a second PC. What is wrong with me perhaps?


Hey, if you don't have a use for them I sure wouldn't mind giving them a safe and loving home


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 19, 2020)

This from AliExpress


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2020)

New Tablet and stand for music


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 19, 2020)

Jetster said:


> New Tablet and stand for music


People read music from a tablet nowadays? I guess it makes sense, never thought of it before lol


----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2020)

FinneousPJ said:


> People read music from a tablet nowadays? I guess it makes sense, never thought of it before lol



The Samsung Tab A is only like $200 and works great for sheet music


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Oct 19, 2020)

@Valantar At this point I am 95%set on returning the kit along with the b550 board.
My b550board won't go 1:1:1 above 3200 MHz Dram speed with the new kit, so I whipped the x370 extreme out its box and unsurprisingly it can clock them to 3600MHz 1:1:1 (so far , due to my limited for testing in the first half of the week).
I paid for the kit ~67% more @ half the capacity for no gain in frequency as 2CAS drops from 16 to 14 @3200mhz ain't game world changing
I aimed for running thes close to or at 3800MHZ.


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

Managed to get another motherboard off the wishlist a few days ago as it just arrived today.... 

      

Aside from the slight bit of heatsink paste on a couple of pins in the socket, the board itself is in good condition.  The box isn't in the best of conditions (what can I say, I'm dead fussy lol) but how old it is, I'm ok with the fact it wasn't even half the price of the other one on Ebay, so...  As long as I can remove the paste in the socket (contact cleaner I'm going to grab) I'll be very happy with it as long as the board functions  

Going to try and hunt down another Rampage Extreme board for the set I'm after, I'm not sure if I'll grab the X299 model just yet, but we'll see


----------



## Jetster (Oct 20, 2020)

Beautiful board


----------



## phill (Oct 20, 2020)

I hope it'll work fine as well after cleaning out the socket   I'll have to give it a good few hours/day I guess for it to dry?  Either way, glad I picked it up for the money, couldn't pay out £500 that the other guy wanted for the same board


----------



## basco (Oct 20, 2020)

don't be to harsh on this guy for a nearly ten yreats old mainboard if it´s only little bit paste for half the price-from the photos it looks very good Mr.phill


----------



## jallenlabs (Oct 20, 2020)

The final piece of the puzzle is here.  I purchased this and an Adcom preamp (which ill use at some point) and 5 channel amp for $125.  Pretty good deal.  Little did I know one channel was burned out.  I messaged the woman who sold them to me and she confirmed it after the purchase.  Ugh.  I only need two of the five channels anyway.  My system is as follows, PC optical to Schiit Modi and then to the Adcom amp.  Sounds great and has a ton of power for my Kefs at my workstation.



Photo of the full set up.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2020)

jallenlabs said:


> The final piece of the puzzle is here.  I purchased this and an Adcom preamp (which ill use at some point) and 5 channel amp for $125.  Pretty good deal.  Little did I know one channel was burned out.  I messaged the woman who sold them to me and she confirmed it after the purchase.  Ugh.  I only need two of the five channels anyway.  My system is as follows, PC optical to Schiit Modi and then to the Adcom amp.  Sounds great and has a ton of power for my Kefs at my workstation.View attachment 172610
> 
> Photo of the full set up.View attachment 172611



Gorgeous pre-amp


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 21, 2020)

Not a purchase, but a nice little freebie I got today.
Now to find some batteries...


----------



## R00kie (Oct 21, 2020)

Considering this shouldn't have worked in the first place, I am quite happy


----------



## Valantar (Oct 21, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> View attachment 172665
> 
> View attachment 172666
> 
> Considering this shouldn't have worked in the first place, I am quite happy


Have to ask: what made you go for the Strix instead of other B550 ITX options with arguably better (or at least equal) featuresets and lower prices?


----------



## R00kie (Oct 21, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Have to ask: what made you go for the Strix instead of other B550 ITX options with arguably better (or at least equal) featuresets and lower prices?


got a deal on it, and gotta be honest, I got tired of Gigabyte this, Gigabyte that, always liked Asus motherboards anyway.
All 3 previous Gigabyte motherboards that I had, had annoying coil whine, two of them had it on idle, third had it on load


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 21, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> got a deal on it, and gotta be honest, I got tired of Gigabyte this, Gigabyte that, always liked Asus motherboards anyway.
> All 3 previous Gigabyte motherboards that I had, had annoying coil whine, two of them had it on idle, third had it on load



I always buy Asus. unless i get a reason not to,, like unreliability or extortionate prices, i will carry on doing so. Also i rather like the ROG Strix brand?


----------



## R00kie (Oct 21, 2020)

tigger said:


> I always buy Asus. unless i get a reason not to,, like unreliability or extortionate prices, i will carry on doing so. Also i rather like the ROG Strix brand?


Liked them ever since they got rid of those hideous yellow PCB's back in the day  , but they were never in the price range for me to afford new, always had the hand-me-downs


----------



## Valantar (Oct 21, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> got a deal on it, and gotta be honest, I got tired of Gigabyte this, Gigabyte that, always liked Asus motherboards anyway.
> All 3 previous Gigabyte motherboards that I had, had annoying coil whine, two of them had it on idle, third had it on load


Ouch, I definitely understand that - I've heard plenty of good things about the Aorus B550 ITX, but YMMV I guess. I've had good experiences with Asus boards myself, though that's a while back now, but they do tend to price their parts quite high compared to competitors - guess that's what comes with being a market leader.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 21, 2020)

Got around to replacing my old U3011 Dell monitor.  I was wanting a 4K ISP monitor with 144Hz, but I decided it was not worth $800.  I am just not into gaming as I used to be (young kids/too busy) so I couldn't justify the cost.  I decided to go with the Dell 32" curved gaming monitor (S3220DGF) and am quite happy with it!  Was able to get it to 165Hz easily.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2020)

HammerON said:


> Got around to replacing my old U3011 Dell monitor.



And now, of course, you are sending me the U3011. I'll shoot you my address momentarily.


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> And now, of course, you are sending me the U3011. I'll shoot you my address momentarily.


I miss my Dells...  I had 3 3008's and then two died on me for whatever reason and they where swapped out with 3011's which was of no good to me as they wouldn't play nicely with the 3008 so triple screens where now dual and that just wouldn't do...  I ended up selling them and ever since, I've been waiting for a 4k, 120Hz panel with DP 1.4 I think it is, for well, years!  Eventually I'll get some to replace my aging triple 1080P screens....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2020)

Finally got my enclosed 18u and moved out of my open 48u. Added a little flair, but just happy I'm done the patch panel. Fingers are raw.



Spoiler



View attachment rack.jpg


----------



## racer243l (Oct 22, 2020)

I yesterday recieved this puppy


----------



## phill (Oct 22, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Finally got my enclosed 18u and moved out of my open 48u. Added a little flair, but just happy I'm done the patch panel. Fingers are raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazing   I love that!!      I need to do something similar when I move and setup a new network...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Finally got my enclosed 18u and moved out of my open 48u. Added a little flair, but just happy I'm done the patch panel. Fingers are raw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexxyyyyyyyyyyyy nice 18u  

ahhhhh ... not changing my Xbox One Combat Tech gamepad for PC but .... for mobile i found my dream gamepad to replace my Moga Pocket

still from PowerA and a Moga but ... wow ... https://www.xbox.com/en-US/accessories/mobile-gaming/moga-xp5-x priced like the Combat Tech

comfortable D-pad a bit softer full rubber "underwings" and a tad lighter than the Combat Tech

first "complaint" still use USB Micro but that's a minor one, i still have a lot of cable and devices that use it, balancing perk? 3000mAh powerbank integrated in the gamepad (hence the USB-A and multiple cables include in the package )
2nd redeeming perk? that pad can actually remap any buttons to the 2 custom one on each wings, for me it translate into : my index remain on the trigger and RB/LB are accessible at the same time using middlefinger (in a non offensive way, yaaaay)

second "complaint" "designed for Samsung" AH! i saw Samsung phone owner complaining the articulated arm phone support clamps were getting in the way of their button ... well on my TCL 10 Pro it's much more centered than on a S20 

redemption: that add on is awesome and the pad work flawlessly with apps that handle button remapping (not COD and PUBG according to some "bah! that product is shi!t it does not work with [aforementioned mobile error]" ) and on the contrary of what some people said : works perfectly fine with Xinput on Pc (could remap my button on LDPlayer and using STEAM it works too on other games where it does otherwise not, but due to the hassle i will keep my Combat Tech and his 2 set of 2500mAh 1.2v rechargeable accu  )




all in all a good surprise, Microsoft still hold the crown for the best and most sturdy gamepad i ever had (no ... no analog drift ... it's not a Elite series 2  ) but PowerA deserve a mention for their collaboration with M$ (not Samsung) and the quality of the XP-X5+


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 23, 2020)

So I pulled the trigger on this tool. Not the Cadillac of dust blowers, but still pretty expensive IMO. I tested it today...and it's powerful. I have to put a stick in the PSU fan as I can't reach it in any way to stop it from spinning when cleaning it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 26, 2020)

Dell 32'' 4K monitor to replace my now 5yrs old 1440p acer. Good improvement on productivity.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 26, 2020)

What’s the model number for the Dell?


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 26, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> What’s the model number for the Dell?



s3221qs


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 26, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> s3221qs


How’s it been so far? Seems like a nice jump from the old monitor.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 26, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> How’s it been so far? Seems like a nice jump from the old monitor.




Lets of workspace. Love it. I can have 2 IDE open , one terminal and a browser open. For the old 27 I can only do side by side.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 26, 2020)

xkm1948 said:


> Dell 32'' 4K monitor to replace my now 5yrs old 1440p acer. Good improvement on productivity.



I'have had my LG 21:9 for 5 years now. I have been eyeing 32:9 for my next upgrade. Ultrawide just doesn't cut it for me for dual seen replacement. IMO definitely Superwide is what I am looking for, will see if I can afford one though


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 27, 2020)

I'll spice it up with something a bit different.
My newest nerdiest soldering iron, TS-100 with TS-KU tip:


Also bought a cable with built-in 12V QC trigger, so I can use it with my powerbank on-the-go.
I thought it was gonna be bigger, but if reviews are true and it can handle even big-ass tracks on PSUs, I'll be ditching my rework station very soon. 
Eyeing Quick 857dw+ with turbine - it's about 1/4 the size of my current shitty compressor-based rig, but quality-wise competes with the likes of JBC and Weller.


----------



## mouacyk (Oct 28, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> I'll spice it up with something a bit different.
> My newest nerdiest soldering iron, TS-100 with TS-KU tip:
> View attachment 173541
> Also bought a cable with built-in 12V QC trigger, so I can use it with my powerbank on-the-go.
> ...


Now that's a damn fine pen.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 28, 2020)

some goodies

1st USB-C cable ... what? one more? well why not ... never have enough cables ... specially the one that are practical for traveling or on the go
(and longer than the usual keychain pocket model)

45cm on each cable (from the puck to the plug)

Nitecore D2 digi charger
IMR and Li-Ion(INR) batteries as well as LiFePO4 Sizes 26650 to 10440
Ni-MH / Ni-Cd: AA, AAA, A, C
pics 3 and 4 slot selection showing independent slot management

220V direct (or 12V 1A)



Spoiler: and semi tech related



a UV-C (250-280nm) sterilizer... nope i will not use it for a baby pacifier ... rather for mouthpieces/glass/tank parts for box mod dry herb vaporizer, keys keychains and other small pieces 
and a ultrasonic cleaner, for the same applications


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 28, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> a UV-C (250-280nm) sterilizer... nope i will not use it for a baby pacifier ... rather for mouthpieces/glass/tank parts for box mod dry herb vaporizer, keys keychains and other small pieces
> and a ultrasonic cleaner, for the same applications


...which reminds me, I need to upgrade my ultrasonic cleaner. Got the cheapest 30W bath, and while it does exactly what it's supposed to, it's very-very underpowered. Only good for jewelery and smartphone PCBs. Anything more serious (nozzles or any metal parts), and it has zero effect.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 28, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> ...which reminds me, I need to upgrade my ultrasonic cleaner. Got the cheapest 30W bath, and while it does exactly what it's supposed to, it's very-very underpowered. Only good for jewelery and smartphone PCBs. Anything more serious (nozzles or any metal parts), and it has zero effect.


that one is 50W iirc, works fine for the use intended


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 28, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> So I pulled the trigger on this tool. Not the Cadillac of dust blowers, but still pretty expensive IMO. I tested it today...and it's powerful. I have to put a stick in the PSU fan as I can't reach it in any way to stop it from spinning when cleaning it.
> 
> View attachment 173093View attachment 173079View attachment 173094View attachment 173095


I have one of these units goodbye dust and dusting can. It''s been 3 years still going strong.

This is on the way from Amazon for a customer build this weekend.



			Amazon.ca


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 28, 2020)

I finally got around to buying one of these a few days ago, which was great timing as we've had some bad storms over the last few days, tonight's was the worst electrical storm so far.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 28, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> I finally got around to buying one of these a few days ago, which was great timing as we've had some bad storms over the last few days, tonight's was the worst electrical storm so far.
> View attachment 173650


Ah, reminds me to start doing my own research on that. I need to get one or two of those, since I'm thinking I'll see a lot more power outages here in the near future... Last thing I need is the power coming back with a lot of, well, power, and frying something.


----------



## khemist (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## windwhirl (Oct 28, 2020)

khemist said:


>


I'm just gonna say that looks like a work of art.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 29, 2020)

khemist said:


>


Can you let me know if there are any arcade shumps on this like Galaga, Gyruss or Zaxxon?


----------



## khemist (Oct 29, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Can you let me know if there are any arcade shumps on this like Galaga, Gyruss or Zaxxon?



I'll have a look.



kapone32 said:


> Can you let me know if there are any arcade shumps on this like Galaga, Gyruss or Zaxxon?



Yes, the collection i downloaded has all those games.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 30, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> I'll spice it up with something a bit different.
> My newest nerdiest soldering iron, TS-100 with TS-KU tip:
> View attachment 173541
> Also bought a cable with built-in 12V QC trigger, so I can use it with my powerbank on-the-go.
> ...


Nice one! Can I ask what made you go for the TS-100 and not the native USB-C TS-80? Also, where did you buy it from? I ditched my crappy old 30W no-name AC-powered soldering iron before moving (a good excuse to get rid of stuff ), and I'm a bit torn between either of these two for when I need to solder something next. I have some USB-PD receiver boards lying around, so I could definitely rig my own USB-C-to-DC cable for the TS-100 if I wanted to, but the native plug does seem neat. On the other hand I like the form factor and tip design of the TS-100 better ...


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 30, 2020)

@silentbogo Was wondering when I'd see the first soldering iron on here   I don't think I'm anywhere near as experienced as some of you all when it comes to more complex electronics and rework stuff, but I do feel proud enough of this boy to put it out there:

I think I paid a hair under $150 for my FX-888D? Not USD obvs. Had enough of torturous $30 China soldering irons at the time. Also got the 5-pack of OEM Hakko T18 tips while they were on sale (OEM tips, another Hakko advantage), and while I can see they are made to the same standards I still haven't gotten around to using them, the stock tip is so good. Around the same time I found a reasonably priced Engineer SS-02 on eBay after going through $5 China solder suckers like an infant through diapers; same as the Hakko, the quality (trying to avoid the cliched phrase "Japanese quality") is worth every penny. After years of suffering, no more cold joints, lifted pads and angry cursing.

Now I'm just missing the ridiculous Hakko FR-300/FR-301 dedicated desoldering gun that costs like $350


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 30, 2020)

Well, nothing beats the good-ole Hakko FX-888. I was thinking about buying one of those, but here prices are through the roof. Something like a used 888 would cost upwards of $250, and chinese clones are wa-a-ay to far off in terms of QA. 
Though, I do have a 907 clone handle, which is nearly identical to the original one. Wanted to make a controller for it, but it's been on a backburner for the past 4 or so years. Got all the parts, made a schematic and firmware (for ATMega 8... in AVR assembly  ) awhile ago, but I'm just lazy. Then I got obsessed with inductive irons, but those are pricey too. Something like Metcal or Hakko FX-100 are near impossible to find and will cost you a kidney. Qucik 202D sold out pretty much as soon as reviews were up, and seem to appear at local stores only when I'm out of money. Then these chinese pencils appeared, and induction soldering was pretty much dead to hobbyists - warmup time nearly immediate, temperature control and heat transfer is immaculate, form factor is better than anything that ever existed, and you get portability and flexibility.  
Tested my pencil yesterday at the office, and I think it kicks up to 320C under 10sec while powered off a generic ASUS power brick. At 300 it's pretty much ready to go for small stuff and leaded solder, and at 350 it can do relatively fat PCB tracks and power planes on multi-layer boards. Cools down in less than 2min, perfect for field work. Also, there are firmware mods for this iron which add cool things like "Turbo Mode", activated only when you hold a button - basically another nail in a coffin for low-to-mid-range induction soldering stations. 
I have a brand-new 24V PSU somewhere at the office, but I couldn't find it for a proper test. I guess it ran away along with my 12V 5A Seasonic )))


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 30, 2020)

this arrived thismorrning.



so i thought id best fit it "watch your eyes" its not that bright its this darn iphone it carnt take pics with LEDs


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 30, 2020)

Haven't posted here in a long time, so figured I'd make a post about the PSU I ordered recently



New PSU for a build upcoming soon, will likely be ready in 2 months or so, managed to get it at £255 though the 24 pin was £4.50 extra from another seller.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 30, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Haven't posted here in a long time, so figured I'd make a post about the PSU I ordered recently
> View attachment 173877View attachment 173876View attachment 173878View attachment 173879
> New PSU for a build upcoming soon, will likely be ready in 2 months or so, managed to get it at £255 though the 24 pin was £4.50 extra from another seller.


Wow, what are you building to warrant a monster like that? That's major overkill even for dual 3090s...


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 30, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Wow, what are you building to warrant a monster like that? That's major overkill even for dual 3090s...


Bought another 7980XE at £530 and a X299 Dark for £250 and some other things, probably going to score another 1080ti and waterblock and run this rig with sli, not sure yet though just depends on how the used market goes here.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 30, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Bought another 7980XE at £530 and a X299 Dark for £250 and some other things, probably going to score another 1080ti and waterblock and run this rig with sli, not sure yet though just depends on how the used market goes here.



Surprised to see a "new" AX1500i lol. Feels like a lifetime ago that it was the top dog. Old but gold. Even more astonished to see that one of my local stores still stocks a handful of AX1500is. Came out what, in 2014? They are selling it for $599 with the shitty stock cables, so 255quid seems like a nice deal.

Does Corsair still support the old Link platform for the i PSUs?


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 30, 2020)

khemist said:


>


 This is just utter computer porn


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 30, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Does Corsair still support the old Link platform for the i PSUs?


To my knowledge I think that's still the case yes, though this PSU didn't include the cable for that unfortunately or a corsair link, bought it off eBay.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 30, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> The Shiny Thing arrived bang on time and I must say, it's a much better mouse than the AFX in so many ways.
> I really like the aluminium body, the weight system and the iCUE sync, but I've yet to try the sniper button so I've got that to look forward to.
> In fact, I sent a message to the supplier asking them to hurry the order up as it's my birthday and they came through. Kudos to them.
> View attachment 159432
> ...


I've had to return the M65 Elite because its elitness has worn off in that the left click button is failing. It's now a real problem for many users as evidenced in the Corsair forum.
Corsair approved my RMA, but the cost of shipping it to the States was more than the purchase value, so the retailer is looking at a replacement for me. I won't be going with this model though, because even replacements are showing the same symptoms.
All in all, very disappointing and the first let down from Corsair, for me anyway. Can't fault the RMA service though.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 30, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> ew PSU for a build upcoming soon, will likely be ready in 2 months or so


RTX3090 SLI? It might be a lil longer than 2 months  



Splinterdog said:


> I've had to return the M65 Elite because its elitness has worn off in that the left click button is failing.


It's not just Corsair, almost all "reputable" manufacturers started making shitty mice, and I think the fault is only partially theirs. The other part lies on switch manufacturers. New omron switches have a much thinner membrane, which tends to corrode or snap faster than the exact same switch model, but from 10 years ago. If anything, I have more confidence in Kailh than Omron when it comes to mouse switches. Things have gone in such a ridiculous direction over the years, that after killing 3 pairs of D2FCs on my oldie Logitech G5, I said "f$%^k it" and transplanted a pair of switches from a very-very old generic PS/2 office mouse (which still serve me well). Even my overpriced G603 feels off.... more like a rattling plastic toy than a premium product.

Just get a set of Kailh GMs and fix it yourself. It'll take less than 30min of your life and , assuming you have a pair of hands, at least one eye, a PH0 screwdriver and a cheap soldering iron.
Their latest and greatest GM 8.0 costs $6.50 for a 3-piece combo, and GM4.0 is even cheaper.

====================================================

Got another toy in mail today: Ubiquiti Edgerouter 10X.
While setting it up and playing around with feature is fun, Monday is sure gonna be not-so-fun... Gotta redo the entire network at the office. It's a tiny network, but with so many nuances and bandaids piling up over the years, that a post-work headache is guaranteed.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 31, 2020)

Thanks for the tip @silentbogo 
I've already taken the mouse back to the retailer who are going to offer me an alternative. I'd like to stick to Corsair if I can, so may well go for the Ironclaw RGB wireless.


----------



## witkazy (Oct 31, 2020)

New Psu and NVMe is in , cpu and gpu still in limbo.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 31, 2020)

witkazy said:


> cpu and gpu still in limbo.


Which CPU, GPU did you pick?


----------



## witkazy (Oct 31, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Which CPU, GPU did you pick?


Well ,prices in In Iceland are rather  so i'm thinking  Ryzen 3900 (when price drops) for cpu then move to 5000 end of 2021 as to Gpu hopin to score 6800xt later this month ,fingers crossed  cheers.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 31, 2020)

Keeping up with storage upgrades, I bought a M.2 drive, mostly for offloading some "disk-intensive" games from the SATA SSDs..

My board, an ASUS X570-P, supports two M.2 sockets, but I'm not sure that I want to use the one that goes through the CPU, since it's almost underneath the GPU, so it could end up heating up more than what I expect. On the other hand, the other socket goes through X570, but the chipset is sort of loaded already with pretty much every drive I have (3 HDDs and 2 SATA SSDs), so I don't think it's optimal... Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 31, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> the other socket goes through X570, but the chipset is sort of loaded already with pretty much every drive I have (3 HDDs and 2 SATA SSDs), so I don't think it's optimal... Thoughts, anyone?


Unless the storage drives are always at a sustained load there shouldn’t be a interconnection bandwidth issue over the PCIe 4.0 x4 that connects to the CPU.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> My board, an ASUS X570-P, supports two M.2 sockets, but I'm not sure that I want to use the one that goes through the CPU, since it's almost underneath the GPU, so it could end up heating up more than what I expect. On the other hand, the other socket goes through X570, but the chipset is sort of loaded already with pretty much every drive I have (3 HDDs and 2 SATA SSDs), so I don't think it's optimal... Thoughts, anyone?



If your board didn't come with a m.2 heatsink you could pick up a cheap thin heatsink to install the drive on the slot by the video card. That should take care of any heat issue.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 31, 2020)

My Samsung 970 EVO is heatsink less and in the same location. The three slot MSI RTX 2060 GamingZ doesn’t seem to be causing heating issue for the SSD.

Edit: No wonder why there’s no heat issue. The M.2 slot is above the graphics card.


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

I've not been planning on buying anything much to be honest but then my mate who's poorly put me into a train of thought, that I would be best to treat him to a AMD Ryzen 5 series setup (he'll be paying me back for it mind) but I found a Hero 8 on offer and a testing GPU for this part...

 
     

It's been a bit of a shame ordering the two boards simply because they literally just packed them in a plastic bag and away they went...  I've emailed them to say I know I'm being fussy and I understand that a few dents on the corners are the least of their worries, but if I'm buying something new, then I wish for it to be perfect when I receive it..  Both of the motherboard boxes were slightly damaged on the corners and the Wi-Fi model has some sort of marks across the front of the box and then scratches all over both of them.  I know I'm a fussy &%^$"%& but there's no need to not just look after kit better and even more so, post it with some form of protection...  You see the videos of couriers online and how they treat parcels, I'd rather they didn't and wish that companies would take a bit extra effort in making sure things are well protected for just in case situations....

     

Well the fussy sod has had his rant, so moving on 
Got some cables coming for my little HP Microserver and the big PC for fan splitters since I'm having a bit of an issue with the fans not always spinning at the same speed which is a little frustrating since they are right on the edge of being too noisy for me (a little frustrating) but the Vadar fans I'm not as impressed with as I was hoping I'd be.  Bloody glad I never paid full price for them...  I think I'm going to have to try some Noctua's and see how they get on....  At £25 a fan, that'll be a bit pricey if I'm going to be needing 8 just for the rads...... Ah fun times


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 31, 2020)

@windwhirl Hotter drives will run hotter (WD). Cooler drives will run cooler (SX8200). If a drive is being trashed all day long with extremely heavy writes, it'll probably run hotter. For most drives, even the most massive integrated motherboard heatsinks on the market matter less than you think they do. Maybe a few degrees at best.

In light of a drive's inherent thermal characteristics (where the temp sensor is located, whether the controller runs hot, whether the controller's physical package is flush with the NAND dies and able to make contact with a heatsink or not, etc.), a <250W GPU isn't going to affect its temperatures much as long as you have a rig that isn't burning itself up from having absolutely 0 airflow. Something like half of motherboards out there have their primary M.2 slot under the GPU.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 31, 2020)

Yeah, that isn't right @phill . Them should have been packed in other boxes with bubble wrap to ensure they arrived safely and undamaged. Who ever you purchased them from should have taken better care in protecting them. I wouldn't buy from that seller ever again!!!!


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Yeah, that isn't right @phill . Them should have been packed in other boxes with bubble wrap to ensure they arrived safely and undamaged. Who ever you purchased them from should have taken better care in protecting them. I wouldn't buy from that seller ever again!!!!


Completely agree and it's not like it's a few quid for the board either...  These things aren't bloody cheap to say the least!!  Probably the last time I will buy from them to be honest...  Although good pricing for the two boards, I don't like things not being protected..  I've seen some appalling things for some courier companies and well, I just hope I don't have to deal with it again especially for new hardware..


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 1, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Unless the storage drives are always at a sustained load there shouldn’t be a interconnection bandwidth issue over the PCIe 4.0 x4 that connects to the CPU.


Yeah, but now I'm looking at this more closely with AIDA64, and it seems that the network and sound controllers go through the chipset too, plus one or two of the USB controllers in use (the 3.1 main controller for most of the boards USB ports and a USB 2.0 controller used for the front panel). On top of that, AIDA64 doesn't show the SMART data from the HDDs and one SSD anymore since I installed the M2 drive (although I can still check with CrystalDiskInfo, so I don't know if it's just AIDA or something else), so it's likely that I'll end up moving it anyway, if for no other reason than lower chance of instability and less potential issues.


stinger608 said:


> If your board didn't come with a m.2 heatsink you could pick up a cheap thin heatsink to install the drive on the slot by the video card. That should take care of any heat issue.


I might consider it. I'm mostly worried about the excess heat that may come out of the GPU affecting the drive, since I don't think I'll be doing any intensive writes once I'm done transferring data from the other drives to the new one, so I think it should remain a non-issue. Mostly asking just in case.

Though, looking around the local market, I find funny that a chunk of metal is almost half the price of the SSD I just bought... I don't know whether the drive was expensive or cheap lol


tabascosauz said:


> @windwhirl Hotter drives will run hotter (WD). Cooler drives will run cooler (SX8200). If a drive is being trashed all day long with extremely heavy writes, it'll probably run hotter. For most drives, even the most massive integrated motherboard heatsinks on the market matter less than you think they do. Maybe a few degrees at best.
> 
> In light of a drive's inherent thermal characteristics (where the temp sensor is located, whether the controller runs hot, whether the controller's physical package is flush with the NAND dies and able to make contact with a heatsink or not, etc.), a <250W GPU isn't going to affect its temperatures much as long as you have a rig that isn't burning itself up from having absolutely 0 airflow. Something like half of motherboards out there have their primary M.2 slot under the GPU.


In my particular case the intake airflow is somewhat reduced by the HDD drives and the amount of cables running through the case (3 HDDs, 2 SSDs, 1 Blu-Ray drive, so that's 6 SATA data cables and the two power cords from the PSU, which are ribbon-like) and me sucking real bad at cable management, perhaps (though I never see anyone with as many drives as I have in a standard PC case, so there is that, I guess). Now, while I was installing the M.2 drive, I rearranged things a little bit and left a drive bay of space between each HDD, so the air will still flow instead of simply crashing into a tower of drives, while also pushing the front intake fans' RPM higher (noise not a problem, due to the city being far noisier during most of the day and/or me being away at work or wearing headphones). So, I think the airflow will be fine, mostly. I'm planning to replace the GPU at some point, and I'm looking at a RTX 2060 Super at most, so GPU heat should remain about the same or go down a bit in case of upgrade.


phill said:


> I've not been planning on buying anything much to be honest but then my mate who's poorly put me into a train of thought, that I would be best to treat him to a AMD Ryzen 5 series setup (he'll be paying me back for it mind) but I found a Hero 8 on offer and a testing GPU for this part...
> 
> View attachment 174010 View attachment 174011
> View attachment 174009 View attachment 174013 View attachment 174014 View attachment 174012 View attachment 174015 View attachment 174016
> ...


Your rant is justified, phill. The boxes having that kind of damage shows a rather worrying lack of care when handling packages. I for one had enough seeing some guy carelessly throwing boxes around to completely avoid delivery services for the rest of my life. I don't trust them.

That aside, nice gear you got there!


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 1, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Yeah, but now I'm looking at this more closely with AIDA64, and it seems that the network and sound controllers go through the chipset too, plus one or two of the USB controllers in use (the 3.1 main controller for most of the boards USB ports and a USB 2.0 controller used for the front panel).


I doubt all those controllers including SATA SSDs together would saturate the 8GB/s of available bandwidth offered. There’s 2GB/s of bandwidth per pin (x4.)


----------



## Valantar (Nov 1, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I doubt all those controllers including SATA SSDs together would saturate the 8GB/s of available bandwidth offered. There’s 2GB/s of bandwidth per pin (x4.)


Yeah, that sounds like the sort of needless worry that people have been having for quite a while regarding chipset-connected storage. I mean, what's the chance that there's even significant data traffic going through all these controllers at the same time? Let alone the fact that even if they were all under 100% load there'd still be enough bandwidth left over for any real-world storage use case, unless the main use case is running peak bandwidth storage benchmarks? Real world access patterns don't hit those kinds of transfer rates anyhow.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 1, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> My board, an ASUS X570-P, supports two M.2 sockets, but I'm not sure that I want to use the one that goes through the CPU, since it's almost underneath the GPU, so it could end up heating up more than what I expect. On the other hand, the other socket goes through X570, but the chipset is sort of loaded already with pretty much every drive I have (3 HDDs and 2 SATA SSDs), so I don't think it's optimal... Thoughts, anyone?


It doesn't matter, choose the faster one accroding to your manual. If you're concerned with heat, just slap an M.2 heatsink on it, if your board doesn't have one. I'm running Aorus X470 Ultra paired(treesomed  ) with SX8200 Pro and SX8200.
With my abysmal airflow inside chassis I never saw my drives break over 60C even when working w/ 500GB server backups or playing games. And that's after I moved my PC off the desk to the floor, and haven't cleaned it since last year (except gently petting it on a head with a duster).
Just like on your board, one M.2 is right above my 2060Super, and another one is right below a toasty AOC STGN-I2S dual SFP+ NIC (equivalent of Intel X520-da2).


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 1, 2020)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Bought an LG Ultragear 27GL83A-B £329(£439 RRP) an 32GB Crucial Ballistix 3600mhz C16 (4x8GB) 96£(around £160 RRP) on Prime Days


Returned the LG Ultragear 27GL83A-B and got the Dell 2721DGF for £331 a better overlall monitor


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 1, 2020)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Returned the LG Ultragear 27GL83A-B and got the Dell 2721DGF for £331 a better overlall monitor




Nice!!! That seems quite a bit cheaper than out here where it runs about 500 usd. Basically a 165hz GL850 so it's no wonder you like it better. I didn't care for the GL83A either and went with the GN850 when I compared both in person.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 1, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Nice!!! That seems quite a bit cheaper than out here where it runs about 500 usd. Basically a 165hz GL850 so it's no wonder you like it better. I didn't care for the GL83A either and went with the GN850 when I compared both in person.


There was a sale on Dell.co.uk and I had a promotion code for another 15% off from a work voucher. It is a very good price. The design and build quality is much better on the Dell and yes that 165Hz made me go for this. I like the blue light on the back as well.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 2, 2020)

Recently purchased the Valve Index and  ww is it great! So much easier to set-up than the Oculus Rift, and much more comfortable to wear. And indeed the sound quality is good.
It still shows the screen-door effect but far far less than the Rift, and I can read the text more clearly. edit: One thing that's very bright is white images or letters on black backgrounds.




The VR lenses were for the Rift which I sold.

edit 2: Some control scheme's in-game show the wrong controller and/or don't work correctly (for example Google Earth)


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 2, 2020)

Next part of the build arrived today, an XR5 360 I scored for only £*31* including postage off eBay on a bid, practically like new.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 2, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> View attachment 174178View attachment 174179
> Next part of the build arrived today, an XR5 360 I scored for only £*31* including postage off eBay on a bid, practically like new.


Cool! (pun intended  )


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 2, 2020)

Getting these, although not sure when...


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 2, 2020)

Ordered this one on sale:


			https://store.acer.com/en-gb/xb3-gaming-monitor-predator-xb273gp-black
		

1080p 144 Hz 27"
for slightly less than the 24" variant. 

I'll give it a try since my desk is deep enough to adjust viewing distance to compensate for the lower PPI. I can always return it within 15 days with no problems if I end up not liking it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 2, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Ordered this one on sale:
> 
> 
> https://store.acer.com/en-gb/xb3-gaming-monitor-predator-xb273gp-black
> ...


1080p...


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 2, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> 1080p...


Like I said, I'll experience it first hand. If I don't like it - I'll return it. For now I'm still stuck with 1060 6G so there's no point in getting anything higher res/refresh. 1080p covers daily stuff with PC plus PS4 at native res without any scaling issues. Actually majority of my (non-office related) PC activity is couch surfing YT/streams/movies and gaming is pretty much PS4 only, which means that I don't really need super high ppi if I'm at my couch 2 meters away from the display.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 2, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Getting these, although not sure when...


Is that for the upcoming "Joy of Cooking on RTX3000-series" book?


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 2, 2020)

silentbogo said:


> Is that for the upcoming "Joy of Cooking on RTX3000-series" book?


Featuring Nvidia's CEO and his 50 spatulas? 

Let me rephrase that:

"50 spatulas of Jensen", featuring Jensen "50 spatulas" Huang. 

_Dammit, why I do I always think better ones way after the time for them has come and gone..._


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 2, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Ordered this one on sale:
> https://store.acer.com/en-gb/xb3-gaming-monitor-predator-xb273gp-black  1080p 144 Hz 27"
> for slightly less than the 24" variant.


How about this 4K IPS 27" monitor?





						Philips 276E8VJSB - 27 Inch 4K Monitor, 60Hz, 5ms, IPS, FlickerFree, LowBlue Mode, Narrow Border (3840 x 2160, 350 cd/m², HDMI/DP) - Amazon.co.uk
					

Buy Philips 276E8VJSB - 27 Inch 4K Monitor, 60Hz, 5ms, IPS, FlickerFree, LowBlue Mode, Narrow Border (3840 x 2160, 350 cd/m², HDMI/DP)



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 2, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> How about this 4K IPS 27" monitor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm planning to get a 32" 4K at some point.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 2, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Like I said, I'll experience it first hand. If I don't like it - I'll return it. For now I'm still stuck with 1060 6G so there's no point in getting anything higher res/refresh. 1080p covers daily stuff with PC plus PS4 at native res without any scaling issues. Actually majority of my (non-office related) PC activity is couch surfing YT/streams/movies and gaming is pretty much PS4 only, which means that I don't really need super high ppi if I'm at my couch 2 meters away from the display.


The productivity difference though...
I go crazy on low res screens now. It's dangerous to get used to 4K...


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 2, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> The productivity difference though...
> I go crazy on low res screens now. It's dangerous to get used to 4K...


Besides budget and quality concerns, I'd say that's the third reason why I don't want to even consider 4K displays


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 2, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> The productivity difference though...
> I go crazy on low res screens now. It's dangerous to get used to 4K...


Productivity wise I'll have a dual display setup. 4K 32" would solve an issue with an app that basically has 5 views in the same window which forces you to scale them based on what you're currently using. 
Optimal setup after gpu upgrade would be 1440p 27" high refresh for gaming + 4K 60 for office / movies.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 2, 2020)

I picked up a set of these Steelseries Arctis Pro Wireless, I am tired of being held back by a wire so I hope they won't be too hard on my head....


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 3, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Getting these, although not sure when...
> View attachment 174180
> 
> View attachment 174182


OMG what's next, Windforce or Afterburner Toilet Paper?


----------



## r.h.p (Nov 3, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> Set up the Acer XR341CK on my table, my table looks kinda small now. ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that Prometheus ship was pretty cool , pitty about some of the story


----------



## robot zombie (Nov 3, 2020)

I think I have too much cheap Schiit on my desk...



Well... most of it isn't new, and the new thing wasn't bought... just... sent to me to try. Big black Magnius. I wonder how much more phallic they can get. I'm sure they'll think of something.

I kinda like the look of it. No more blinding white light (peep the LED covers on the silver Schiit - and they're still too bright.) The black looks much nicer up close, with the red glow coming from inside. Gamer approved!






That knob feels as good as it looks, I'll tell ya. Really stiff and substantial. It's a nice-lookin amp, too.



Sadly, I don't think it sounds better than the little Vali 2 up on the monitor stand. The Magnius may be one of the most tonally inoffensive amps I've ever heard. It's got some nice oomph to it that the Vali 2 doesn't have. Maybe a bit more going on in the lower mids and bass. Initially, I thought it sounded about the same other than the rolloff of the Vali 2, TBH. But nahhh. The separation just isn't there. The fine details aren't there. Everything is very forward sounding. Not aggressive. Just close together. As soon as you put busier music on, Magnius loses its treble energy in this really inexplicable way. Simple stuff, treble sounds clear, if not a little smooth. Complex stuff, mushy. It just vanishes, like things are starting to cancel-out. The more dynamic range in the song, the less 'dynamic' it sounds. Very strange.

So it can be a little flat-sounding. It's still a nice, laid-back amp, though. Probably great with brighter headphones. Not so fun with HD650's. It's warmer/darker than the Asgard. Still sounds good, just not very interesting to me. Great if you need balanced out, I guess (I don't understand the 'balanced' fetish wth headphone stuff - single-ended sounds about the same to me.) Not too many $200 amps have balanced in and out, unless it's half-broken. Sad that the older $150 amp sounds noticeably better to me in nearly every way, though! This is why I do loaners instead of just buying random shit. Buying random audio stuff is like buying pants online. I swear.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 3, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Productivity wise I'll have a dual display setup. 4K 32" would solve an issue with an app that basically has 5 views in the same window which forces you to scale them based on what you're currently using.
> Optimal setup after gpu upgrade would be 1440p 27" high refresh for gaming + 4K 60 for office / movies.


I don't have space for that though...



Caring1 said:


> OMG what's next, Windforce or Afterburner Toilet Paper?


Obviously iCue toilet paper...


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 3, 2020)

Upgraded from bitwig 8 track to 16 track..

Now looking forward to polymer synth later this month!!!!!


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 3, 2020)

Finally joining Team Ryzen Scored this little guy a few weeks ago:


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice, but why even bother with the B550 Tomahawk sorry to ask depending on where in the world you are located because where I am the price is silly when looking at the X570 Tomahawk.

Have you purchased VRM heatsinks or what are the 2 heatsink solutions?


----------



## X71200 (Nov 3, 2020)

I see audio related stuff. Here is a fancy mic for ya all.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 3, 2020)

Display arrived, mixed feelings about it. Colors are great, surface is a very light anti glare, much smoother than my older BenQ. I've tried VBR (basicly strobing) and it's so so at Normal, with strong overshoot at Extreme. 
In game or with movies I don't mind the size, it's only in desktop use when I feel that everything's just too big for my taste.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 3, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Have you purchased VRM heatsinks or what are the 2 heatsink solutions?


I going to guess there for M.2 drives? They are for M.2 drives with the bottom metal sheet clipping into the heatsink sides.



X71200 said:


> Here is a fancy mic for ya all.


What makes it fancy?



Chomiq said:


> Display arrived, mixed feelings about it. Colors are great, surface is a very light anti glare, much smoother than my older BenQ. I've tried VBR (basicly strobing) and it's so so at Normal, with strong overshoot at Extreme.
> In game or with movies I don't mind the size, it's only in desktop use when I feel that everything's just too big for my taste.


The physical 27" size of the monitor feels to big for desktop use?


----------



## X71200 (Nov 3, 2020)

It's a vocal mic, can be used for other stuff as well but that's what I got it for. Unlike the cheaper Audix mics, this is a rather high end unit that can seemingly handle over 135dB properly. I've been toying around with my Tascam and converting it to stereo from there somehow, drops some quality in bitrate but still sounds good. It would perform better with a proper stage setup though.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 3, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> The physical 27" size of the monitor feels to big for desktop use?


1440p would be sharper, meaning more actual screen real estate. At first I was like "Hmm, icons, text and all that are all too big", it felt like a 75% scale would be needed. I think I got used to it now.


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 3, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice, but why even bother with the B550 Tomahawk sorry to ask depending on where in the world you are located because where I am the price is silly when looking at the X570 Tomahawk. Have you purchased VRM heatsinks or what are the 2 heatsink solutions?


Thanks. I got the B550 for around 145 EUR / 170 USD. At the moment the X570 Tomahawk is all out of stock here. And the last price on it was 220 EUR / 260 USD, which is a substantial difference IMO. 
And yeah, those are M.2 heatsinks


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 4, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> Finally joining Team Ryzen Scored this little guy a few weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 174260View attachment 174261View attachment 174262View attachment 174263View attachment 174264


I'd love to but finances are tight due to a major life change.... bitwig was prolly my xmas prezzie too. Hope i can at least breakeven on that cost and for Distro. #starvingartist


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 4, 2020)

7980XE number 3, and my GK64XS arrived today.


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 4, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> I'd love to but finances are tight due to a major life change.... bitwig was prolly my xmas prezzie too. Hope i can at least breakeven on that cost and for Distro. #starvingartist


Fingers crossed! And let us see some good Black Friday deals on Zen 2.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 5, 2020)

This just arrived! The MSI MEG Z390 ACE. Replaced under warranty.









I just ordered five AMD Phenom II 960T chips on ebay




And picked up this big fella for water cooling project. It's a six core Phenom II 1090T, unlocked multi. 





And this motherboard was rock solid for nearly 10 years with my 970BE hexacore rig. So I purchased the same one again yesterday ( Biostar TA880GU3+). Since my previous setup was just awesome for overclocking and stability. Memory tuning in particular, is very detailed on this board and OC features in general are pretty good as well. If you have good memory to throw at it the board does not disappoint. I was actually able to get my memory latency down to 33.9ns in AIDA64 running this board and the same memory (which I still have). Anyone know the lowest latency record with aida64 for a Phenom II?

Anyway, this is the Biostar TA880GU3+ motherboard, rock solid and heart touching. 
Ordered it yesterday. See my Phenom II restoration thread for progress on all these parts.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 5, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> This just arrived! The MSI MEG Z390 ACE. Replaced under warranty.


I still find the B450 Tomahawk a nice looking board.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> I still find the B450 Tomahawk a nice looking board.
> View attachment 174434


MSI has come a long way. Very subjective statement here, but I really think they make the most aesthetically pleasing boards on the market today.
Check out this MSI z490 Unify. I have plans to use it in the not so distant future.


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> View attachment 174367View attachment 174369View attachment 174368View attachment 174370
> 7980XE number 3, and my GK64XS arrived today.


Please let us know how good the 7980XE is   Still got to track one of them down... or the 99/10980XE chips....


----------



## theonedub (Nov 6, 2020)

Ridiculous tech in this thing:


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 6, 2020)

theonedub said:


> Ridiculous tech in this thing:



Looks nice, make sure to put a ceramic coating on it while the paint is still new!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 6, 2020)

phill said:


> Please let us know how good the 7980XE is  Still got to track one of them down... or the 99/10980XE chips....


Will do, I scored mine from CEX for only £530 with 2 years warranty, now all that's left is to finish grabbing the rest of the parts I need, should be sorted by January hopefully.


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 6, 2020)

I just acquired a CPU cooler for a micro ATX board I'm working on. An elegant design... from a more civilized age.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 6, 2020)

Tbh car tech is mostly well below compared what you get out of other tech related stuff. Like, in Audi cars you actually had a Blackberry modified OS for the MMI for a long time. The NEXT on the BMWs is way beyond though.

As for the CNPS, I remember cutting my hand with it... more than once.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 6, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> I just acquired a CPU cooler for a micro ATX board I'm working on. An elegant design... from a more civilized age.
> 
> View attachment 174634


That looks like it requires a lot of space in the case...


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 6, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> That looks like it requires a lot of space in the case...


The case will be a midi-tower, so it has enough space. Biggest struggle was finding a heatsink that did not collide with the NB heatsink and the VRM heatsink. 

And overall this one is not that large, the fan is a 120mm and the cooler fins are barely any longer. So if you have enough room for a normal 120mm to stand upright on your CPU with a 10mm offset for height its fine.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 6, 2020)

@Valantar I caved lol





Looking forward to getting familiarized with Renoir. Hopefully it doesn't have any problems, and I can get rid of my 3700X.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> I just acquired a CPU cooler for a micro ATX board I'm working on. An elegant design... from a more civilized age.
> 
> View attachment 174634



Zalman?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 6, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Zalman?


Looks like the old CNPS-9900 or similar.


----------



## R00kie (Nov 6, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> I just acquired a CPU cooler for a micro ATX board I'm working on. An elegant design... from a more civilized age.
> 
> View attachment 174634


ah, the nostalgia


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 6, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Zalman?


Yes its a CNPS9900A LED in full copper.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 6, 2020)

Dinnercore said:


> I just acquired a CPU cooler for a micro ATX board I'm working on. An elegant design... from a more civilized age.
> 
> View attachment 174634


I'm really curious about how they actually made those things, must have been a rather weird manufacturing process compared to most current coolers. If I were to guess I'd say the fins were threaded onto a straight heatpipe, one side (soon to be the inside) of the fin stack was crimped together, the ends of the pipes were bent, and then the whole fin stack was bent around ... a pipe? Or some other BIG bending jig until the ends would fit into their slots in the cold plate. I would guess that's doable with a relatively low degree of automation (I don't think current coolers with fins pressed onto 6-8 heatpipes would be much fun to assemble by hand), but it's still rather weird. Definitely vastly superior to the previous "flower-style" "crush a bunch of fins together at the base and call it a cold plate" designs though.


----------



## Dinnercore (Nov 6, 2020)

Valantar said:


> I'm really curious about how they actually made those things, must have been a rather weird manufacturing process compared to most current coolers. If I were to guess I'd say the fins were threaded onto a straight heatpipe, one side (soon to be the inside) of the fin stack was crimped together, the ends of the pipes were bent, and then the whole fin stack was bent around ... a pipe? Or some other BIG bending jig until the ends would fit into their slots in the cold plate. I would guess that's doable with a relatively low degree of automation (I don't think current coolers with fins pressed onto 6-8 heatpipes would be much fun to assemble by hand), but it's still rather weird. Definitely vastly superior to the previous "flower-style" "crush a bunch of fins together at the base and call it a cold plate" designs though.


I do wonder myself. I am kinda impressed with it.

The copper fins themselfs are soldered to the pipes as well. I would guess they had long straight pipes and shoved the fins on there before bending as the fins are just straight plates and do not bend at all. They must have added some solder paste to the pipes, pushed the fins (with pre-punched holes maybe?) over the heatpipes and bend them into shape before moving them to the final oven for baking the solder.

Adding to the overall quality of this cooler is the baseplate which is lapped and polished from the factory.

Btw it says made in Korea at the bottom, which I also find rather interesting.


----------



## khemist (Nov 6, 2020)

Muchest techmobile, loving it, no more bikes for years now.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice bike, looks well built and I like the display.


----------



## The Foldinator (Nov 6, 2020)

X71200 said:


> Nice bike, looks well built and I like the display.


What he said   
have fun on it ..


----------



## X71200 (Nov 6, 2020)

Although upon looking again, I noticed the check engine and oil lights. Probably not light sweep check after starting the bike since the trip computer shows that he rode a bit. I'd suggest having those checked.


----------



## khemist (Nov 6, 2020)

X71200 said:


> Although upon looking again, I noticed the check engine and oil lights. Probably not light sweep check after starting the bike since the trip computer shows that he rode a bit. I'd suggest having those checked.


It will go off after engine is started.


----------



## X71200 (Nov 6, 2020)

khemist said:


> It will go off after engine is started.



Oh, yeah that's normal. I just looked at the trip computer and thought you had errors.


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Nov 6, 2020)

New toys


----------



## Valantar (Nov 6, 2020)

p1ngwe1 said:


> New toys   View attachment 174705


Ooh, nice boxes this time around.

For me, it's finally time to retire the old DIR-825. After ... must be something like 12 years?
Out with the old




and in with the new:




TP-Link AX50
The old beater has been a bit wonky ever since we moved to our new apartment. And lo and behold, suddenly I'm not getting ~150Mbps, but more like ~800Mbps (bidirectional). Even using my old 802.11n USB adapter is ~50% faster.  The current working theory is that the connection is so fast the old router just couldn't keep up. Here's hoping the TP-link will last us as long as the old Dlink.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 7, 2020)

All of my pcie gpus are dead/dying now... All really old. 






A decent performance bump from even the 7570 I had. Just gotta wait a week for it to get here


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 7, 2020)

X299 Dark arrived, Now I just need to hold out for deals on the rest of the parts I need.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 7, 2020)

Kind of old purchase here but it's recently been brought out of storage for use with a six core Phenom II rig I'm putting together. *MSI Core Frozr XL with twin 120mm fans.* Kept my 5.0GHz 9600KF within thermal specifications so I don't foresee any trouble running it on a 4.0GHz Phenom II hexacore. Also pictured is the 1090T black edition CPU I'll be running.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 7, 2020)

I'd love to get an X6 cpu... I'd gladly trade my quad for it lol jk of course.


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 7, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> X299 Dark arrived, Now I just need to hold out for deals on the rest of the parts I need.


Actively cooled VRMs, haven't seen those in a while. Nice board!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 7, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Ooh, nice boxes this time around.
> 
> For me, it's finally time to retire the old DIR-825. After ... must be something like 12 years?
> Out with the old
> ...


You clearly like taking massive risks. That is unless you were running an alternative OS on that D-Link router. D-Link are terrible when it comes to security fixes, or any fixes for that matter when it comes to their products, so I wouldn't be surprised if the issues you've been seeing are because of malware on it.
I would be cautious with TP-Link as well, as they only ever seem to issue one or two firmware updates for the life of their products.
I very much doubt it'll last that long and it's highly unlikely to get any kind of third party support, courtesy of the Intel/Lantiq CPU in that device, especially as Intel sold that part of the business recently.








						TP-LINK Archer AX50 - TechInfoDepot
					

"19022623000-1.0 Rev1.0sp4" is silkscreened on the board in the FCC photos.




					en.techinfodepot.shoutwiki.com


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 7, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Ooh, nice boxes this time around.
> 
> For me, it's finally time to retire the old DIR-825. After ... must be something like 12 years?
> Out with the old
> ...


I was just about to tell you to be cautious of the "new" DIR-825, but I see you've already got a decent one. I have an AX10, and so far so good. The only issue I had, was a mishap with my static addresses after an update. Other than that - it's perfect for my needs. At least they aren't sellouts like ASUS, Zyxel, D-Link and others, who now bundles CIS versions of their routers with Yandex DNS and third-party services. And one of the few that has built-in OpenVPN support.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 7, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> Actively cooled VRMs, haven't seen those in a while. Nice board!


It's quite a nice board though I personally prefer the VRM heatsink of the Omega/Encore which has a larger VRM too, and thanks!


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 8, 2020)

xBruce88x said:


> I'd love to get an X6 cpu... I'd gladly trade my quad for it lol jk of course.


You want a six core 3.5Ghz phenom II chip? I can give you a good deal if interested.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 8, 2020)

for my friend, she gonna use it for online class, nothing too special except the price  and the performance is not too bad, i know you can't compare this one to something like $50 headsets or more
since her laptop has weird problem, likely sound card malfunction


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 8, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> You want a six core 3.5Ghz phenom II chip? I can give you a good deal if interested.


As long as my board can handle it lol, I think 1055t is its max, old ecs mobo with 770 chipset, ddr2. 

As for the gpu... Can't wait.


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 8, 2020)

micropage7 said:


> for my friend, she gonna use it for online class, nothing too special except the price  and the performance is not too bad, i know you can't compare this one to something like $50 headsets or more
> since her laptop has weird problem, likely sound card malfunction


Which brand is that? Does it come with a built-in sound card?


----------



## witkazy (Nov 8, 2020)

All right i know i've should go wireless but i just can not stand it (chargin') my cats allready rip through one mobo audio out ,one front panel and one usb sound card but hey, this baby cost like pack of darts so fug it ,cats will be cats right ?






cheers.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 8, 2020)

A 5 set of 12 centimeter diameter fan guards to go with one from a two pack of fans. Yes, some high reving ones. 12Volts DC 2.7A .


----------



## Valantar (Nov 8, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> You clearly like taking massive risks. That is unless you were running an alternative OS on that D-Link router. D-Link are terrible when it comes to security fixes, or any fixes for that matter when it comes to their products, so I wouldn't be surprised if the issues you've been seeing are because of malware on it.
> I would be cautious with TP-Link as well, as they only ever seem to issue one or two firmware updates for the life of their products.
> I very much doubt it'll last that long and it's highly unlikely to get any kind of third party support, courtesy of the Intel/Lantiq CPU in that device, especially as Intel sold that part of the business recently.
> 
> ...


Well ... the DIR-825 has been in use as an access point behind an ISP-mandated fiber modem/router combo that didn't support bridge mode, so I didn't have much of a say in the matter, and given that it thus had no direct exposure to the internet I thought the risk was acceptable. That old modem was probably a festering heap of malware at this point, but that's the ISP's problem, not mine - never had any issues on any of the connected devices (for the record, the only thing even remotely like an IOT device in my house is a Spotify Connect-equipped kitchen radio). It's of course entirely possible the old router has been infected with something, and if so, I guess I've now done my part in reducing the capabilities of some botnet/spam operation/whatever. As for the new router, if you have a suggestion for a relatively affordable (this was 1000SEK) WiFi 6-capable router, preferably with >1500Mbps theoretical peak speeds, that is guaranteed to receive security upgrades for the foreseeable future, then I'm all ears. I sincerely doubt such a router exists, though.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 8, 2020)

Picked up a new phone to  replace my Note 4, an LG Velvet 5G. I wanted to get a Note 20 since my previous two phones were both Note's but they've gotten way too expensive now.
Kind of miss having the stylus built into the phone but the LG has support for a proper Wacom stylus if I want to get one separate. That dual screen case looks pretty neat too.

At least this phone still has a 3.5mm jack so I can keep using my headphones without having to buy some weird dongles.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 8, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Well ... the DIR-825 has been in use as an access point behind an ISP-mandated fiber modem/router combo that didn't support bridge mode, so I didn't have much of a say in the matter, and given that it thus had no direct exposure to the internet I thought the risk was acceptable. That old modem was probably a festering heap of malware at this point, but that's the ISP's problem, not mine - never had any issues on any of the connected devices (for the record, the only thing even remotely like an IOT device in my house is a Spotify Connect-equipped kitchen radio). It's of course entirely possible the old router has been infected with something, and if so, I guess I've now done my part in reducing the capabilities of some botnet/spam operation/whatever. As for the new router, if you have a suggestion for a relatively affordable (this was 1000SEK) WiFi 6-capable router, preferably with >1500Mbps theoretical peak speeds, that is guaranteed to receive security upgrades for the foreseeable future, then I'm all ears. I sincerely doubt such a router exists, though.


Fair enough. My ISP provides crap routers (cable modem/router combo things) that I don't trust any more than D-Link, so I have had them put their router into bridge mode and I use my own Netgear router with Voxel's firmware on it.

It's not really the ISPs problem, as what at least happened in Sweden a couple of years ago, was that a lot of people had their ISP provided hardware hacked and then used for DDoS attacks and what not. On top of that, they can inject software that sniffs your data or even spreads malware on your network.

I guess I'm a bit paranoid after having worked at a router manufacturer and realised just how bad most of these companies are when it comes to protecting their customers.
The company I worked for actually cared, up to a point and had monthly updates for their products. They were easy to update though, as all the routers had a touch screen.

Sadly I don't have any good suggestions, as the models that support "easy to use" third party firmware's aren't going to fit that budget if you want 802.11ax.
Asus has this, but it's a step down from what you have based on theoretical performance at least (both are 2x2, but the TP-Link can do 160MHz channels) and it seems to be 1500kr.
I would say the Asus has better hardware, as if I'm not completely wrong, Lantiq/Intel is using MIPS (which have some advantages for routing data over ARM), but it's an old dual core at 880MHz (plus some network offloading co-processors), so similar to many cheap MediaTek based routers. The Asus has a quad core Cortex-A7 SoC from Broadcom, that might support the extended 802.11ax frequencies some day.





						RT-AX56U｜WiFi Routers｜ASUS Global
					






					www.asus.com
				




It's supported by Merlin though, so you'd get regular updates for it. https://www.asuswrt-merlin.net/about
Stuck an RT-AC68 at my stepmum's place earlier this year, as she's clueless when it comes to tech and there was some changes where she lives to how the internet was supplied. Cheaper than renting hardware from the ISP, which now seems to be a thing in Sweden.

One option would be to look at DD-WRT or OpenWRT, but they're a pita to use and sometimes you end up losing performance on the Wi-Fi end. They also don't tend to support a lot of new models.

I do run a couple of TP-Link devices as range extenders, but unfortunately I got the wrong "revisions" so I haven't had any updates on those since I bought them, even though the latest revision of both models seemingly got an update this year, the first in two years for both devices.

It really bugs me that router manufacturers get away with being so lax when it comes to software updates on their devices, especially when it comes to security issues, which happens to common code that all of these devices run.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2020)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Will do, I scored mine from CEX for only £530 with 2 years warranty, now all that's left is to finish grabbing the rest of the parts I need, should be sorted by January hopefully.


Nice price I think!!  Been looking around for one of the x980XE models, but most are over what you would pay for them new...  I'll have to see what CEX has to offer..  My only issue is I'd like a boxed one and a good clocker...  I'm not sure that'll happen!! 


Dinnercore said:


> Yes its a CNPS9900A LED in full copper.


Ah the memories!!  Had quite a few Zalman coolers back in the day...  They where pretty decent as well with what I was using at the time I think...  Went to water after a few other models of air coolers, never really looked back 


khemist said:


> Muchest techmobile, loving it, no more bikes for years now.


Until you see a new one @khemist !!     Enjoy and ride safe!!  Or should that be, watch out for the other idiots!!


p1ngwe1 said:


> New toys   View attachment 174705


Someone has a lovely new toy!!     Please do let us know how you get on with it  


Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> View attachment 174760View attachment 174761View attachment 174762View attachment 174763
> X299 Dark arrived, Now I just need to hold out for deals on the rest of the parts I need.


I do love the board, its a shame mines been in its box since my mate sent it over from the US   Still trying to track down that CPU for it....Please do let us know how you get on with it


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 9, 2020)

It's here


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 10, 2020)

The* Antec 620 "High Current Gamer"* PSU arrived today, in addition to the *Biostar TA880GU3+* motherboard. This is the motherboard I originally had with my first Phenom II Hexacore rig back in 2013. I had great success with it back then, so I am trying to put something together now that matches up in nearly every aspect to what I had back in the day.  (including an identical a 1600MHz *CL7 G.skill rip-jaws* 8GB memory kit.

Antec 620W Continuous HCG










Biostar TA880GU3+


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 10, 2020)

Does this count? 

Both have more processing power than my first dell 386 pc lol






The black van is the one I drive for work, a 2020 Transit 250 with a V6 and 10spd auto... Sadly a rental and I don't own it... The little blue Mazda is what we just bought today! Needed something not so worn out like the 99 Toyota sienna we had. That was a minivan, while this one is like a tiny van lol. It's a 2012 Mazda 5 S. Sliding doors like a van which is handy for the 2 kids. Has about as much pep as the Forester I had. 21 city / 28 Hwy which is better than the avg 18mpg in the old van. Turns and generally handles better too. 2.5L 4cyl with a timing chain, 5spd auto with manual mode.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 10, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> Which brand is that? Does it come with a built-in sound card?


https://leapfroglobal.com/alcatroz/...ro/alcatroz-personal-audio-7.1 gaming headset
yeah since it is on usb


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2020)

New interface, need more inputs


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 11, 2020)

Srry couldn't resist


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 11, 2020)

CPU Bliss:














CPU Nirvana:


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

Good old Johnny 5!!  

Well I finally got my 5 series CPU.....



Spoiler: Really??!!  



I



Well it's fairly close to a 5950X isn't it??!  

  

Well maybe something that's a little less boring...

Got myself some needed supplies from Aquatuning as I couldn't find these damn things anywhere... 

The fan splitter cables and the molex to SATA plugs will definitely come in handy where the USB 3 to micro is for my two external drives I had recently bought.  The 1m cable that it came with, was a little, well short! lol 

I'll update my build log at some point when I get the cables sorted out   the molex to SATA will be a welcomed mod for my HP Microserver


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 11, 2020)

phill said:


> Well maybe something that's a little less boring...
> 
> 
> I'll update my build log at some point when I get the cables sorted out  the molex to SATA will be a welcomed mod for my HP Microserver



Guessing you are doing the Molex conversion to run an SSD?

I have a gen 10 micro server which is to soon become a NAS for all my pictures and whatnot.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 11, 2020)

Felt it was time for a new rodent, as my G500s is starting to get a bit flaky at times. 
Still don't like this the design, but at least the stupidly expensive Lightspeed version has a rubberised wheel again.
(sorry about the poor quality photo, not sure what happened there.)


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 11, 2020)

Got my UH750 that I ordered from eBay a while back for £220 posted, first one got smashed by UPS and the panel was ruined in the top right (posted about it on the techpowerup discord) fortunately though, he was awesome and sent me out another.


----------



## phill (Nov 11, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> Guessing you are doing the Molex conversion to run an SSD?
> 
> I have a gen 10 micro server which is to soon become a NAS for all my pictures and whatnot.


I sure am   What drives/setup are you planning on doing with it?  Last I saw, they have become, damn expensive!! 

It's a Gen 7 I think, one with a AMD Turion??    Anyways, I'm already got my Synology setup but that has 6 4TB WD Reds in, so I'm planning or at least toying with the idea of putting those in the HP and then replacing the Synology drives with something stupid, I mean kinda futureproof....  I know it has Exos in the title but sizes, I'm not so sure at the moment and I'm definitely not sure what raid to use with them either...  Time will tell!! 

I need to go put stuff in my project log....  I really am falling behind with that...


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Nov 12, 2020)

New PSU.


----------



## khemist (Nov 12, 2020)

Upgrading my 500GB 960 evo.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 12, 2020)

Got one of these for a customer build. I was using a B450 board but the case (4000D Airflow) has a USB C header and cable so I upgraded to this board.





__





						MSI B550M PRO-VDH WIFI AMD AM4 B550 DDR4
					

MSI B550M PRO-VDH WIFI AMD B550 Socket AM4 (Supports 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen™ Processors) MICRO ATX 4 DIMM DDR4, PCIE 4.0, GBLAN, WIFI, Mystic Light JRAINBOW (ARGB)




					www.canadacomputers.com


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 12, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Got one of these for a customer build. I was using a B450 board but the case (4000D Airflow) has a USB C header and cable so I upgraded to this board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The provided link takes me to the home page.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 12, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Got one of these for a customer build. I was using a B450 board but the case (4000D Airflow) has a USB C header and cable so I upgraded to this board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A nice board. Two M2 sockets, a good enough amount of USB ports (though I find strange that the PS/2 port is in the middle of the USB port array and not tucked away in a corner), Wifi. 

And a BIOS Flash button for doing it without CPU, RAM or GPU. *Very *nice. That feature should come standard these days.



biffzinker said:


> The provided link takes me to the home page.


You have to answer the captcha once and then go back to the provided link.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 12, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> You have to answer the captcha once and then go back to the provided link.


I didn't get a captcha just language selection then to the homepage. It worked the second time.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 12, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> A nice board. Two M2 sockets, a good enough amount of USB ports (though I find strange that the PS/2 port is in the middle of the USB port array and not tucked away in a corner), Wifi.
> 
> And a BIOS Flash button for doing it without CPU, RAM or GPU. *Very *nice. That feature should come standard these days.
> 
> ...


For $149.99 CAD it is priced nice too.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 12, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> For $149.99 CAD it is priced nice too.


Yeah, to me it seemed quite below what people have been complaining about (B550 boards at 200 or more USD) but then again I live in the Price Distortion World  , so I didn't comment on it.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 12, 2020)

phill said:


> I sure am  What drives/setup are you planning on doing with it? Last I saw, they have become, damn expensive!!
> 
> It's a Gen 7 I think, one with a AMD Turion??    Anyways, I'm already got my Synology setup but that has 6 4TB WD Reds in, so I'm planning or at least toying with the idea of putting those in the HP and then replacing the Synology drives with something stupid, I mean kinda futureproof....  I know it has Exos in the title but sizes, I'm not so sure at the moment and I'm definitely not sure what raid to use with them either...  Time will tell!!



I already have done that mod myself so I figured I had a good guess as to what you might be doing with yours 

This is my setup at the momont. Running four of these high end Hitachi (HGST) drives in Raid 10. That gives me about 6 TB of storage of my memory serves....





G.SKill DDR4 4000MHz kit is being used at the moment... I'm all about that overkill ya know!! lol













Four of these guys to form the array.






phill said:


> I sure am  What drives/setup are you planning on doing with it? Last I saw, they have become, damn expensive!!



I just checked my amazon account and it appears there are still plenty of them in stock. A steal at only $39.99



			Amazon.com


----------



## phill (Nov 13, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I already have done that mod myself so I figured I had a good guess as to what you might be doing with yours
> 
> This is my setup at the momont. Running four of these high end Hitachi (HGST) drives in Raid 10. That gives me about 6 TB of storage of my memory serves....
> 
> ...


To be honest, I don't even need it  I have my Synology I custom made and it's been perfect. Now with Xeon, 16GB RAM, 6 4TD Reds but a space upgrade would be lovely.. Only question is, when your thinking of putting in 8 drives in and depending on what RAID I settle with, I might need another 4 or 6 drives on top of that... It's not so cheap...  

Thinking of trying to get 4 of the WD Reds in the HP and then have two spares but not sure...  
I can't get over the cost of the new Gen 10 HP Microservers, they are crazy expensive


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I already have done that mod myself so I figured I had a good guess as to what you might be doing with yours
> 
> This is my setup at the momont. Running four of these high end Hitachi (HGST) drives in Raid 10. That gives me about 6 TB of storage of my memory serves....
> 
> ...



Those are great drives for the money provided they are refurb'd properly.  It's pretty hard to kill an Ultrastar.  Looks like they are Ultrastar 7k4000 series too, which is decently modern.  For $39.99 you are correct, that's a sinfully good deal.

My home backup server runs almost exclusively on UltraStar 7k6000's (bulk ATA encrytion models because of my government work), but if I could grab a cheap one I'd be darn tempted...  darn my storage requirements.  No one even knows I live here, let alone that I store local county documents, lol.  Better safe than fined, I suppose.  Still, what they cost new is highway robbery compared to that.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 13, 2020)

Got myself a new backup drive. I'd forgotten how slow hard drives are...


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 13, 2020)

Renoir arrived. I wanted to get a shot of an AM4 CPU with the letters bright instead of dark for once:


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 13, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Got myself a new backup drive. I'd forgotten how slow hard drives are...
> 
> View attachment 175510


I gotta love taking a day to defrag a drive  






tabascosauz said:


> Renoir arrived. I wanted to get a shot of an AM4 CPU with the letters bright instead of dark for once:


Nice! Enjoy!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 13, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I gotta love taking a day to defrag a drive


Needed something to back up my NAS to. At least I won't have to sit and wait for the backup, as it can take care of that on its own.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 13, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Renoir arrived. I wanted to get a shot of an AM4 CPU with the letters bright instead of dark for once:


I'm very, very happy with my 4650G, here's hoping yours works equally well!  What motherboard are you using it in?


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 13, 2020)

Valantar said:


> I'm very, very happy with my 4650G, here's hoping yours works equally well!  What motherboard are you using it in?



I've got the B550I Aorus AX for the Renoir chip. Feels kinda weird to be using a midrange 4-layer (though stout) mATX as my daily driver while my TV PC gets the 8-layer 90A ITX board haha. Judging from its design and QVL I don't think it should be a limiting factor all the way up to DDR4-5000.

Have you noticed so far any major differences in memory voltages and overclocking compared to Matisse CPUs? I can't find much good info about Renoir SOC aside from BZ channel and I missed his last 4750G stream


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 13, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Renoir arrived. I wanted to get a shot of an AM4 CPU with the letters bright instead of dark for once:


Nice one! Checking out your bench results in the Zen thread now.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 13, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> I've got the B550I Aorus AX for the Renoir chip. Feels kinda weird to be using a midrange 4-layer (though stout) mATX as my daily driver while my TV PC gets the 8-layer 90A ITX board haha. Judging from its design and QVL I don't think it should be a limiting factor all the way up to DDR4-5000.
> 
> Have you noticed so far any major differences in memory voltages and overclocking compared to Matisse CPUs? I can't find much good info about Renoir SOC aside from BZ channel and I missed his last 4750G stream


I've never used anything Matisse, so sadly I can't help you there. Mine lives in an ASRock B550M-ITX/ac - I considered the Aorus, but given my use case (HTPC) I decided the extra $50 or so wasn't worth it. I haven't touched the CPU clock speeds - I did try some minor offset undervolting to see if I could get it to run a bit cooler, but even 50mV caused it to drop clocks, so I went back to stock. Mine boosted 100MHz past spec when I was testing it with a 212 Evo though, which was nice, but it went down to stock speeds when I got my low profile cooler on there. The reported voltages on my ASRock board are sort of scary - vcore is typically reported in the 1.35-1.38 range, but I've seen it go past 1.4V quite a lot - but IIRC people were seeing similar stock/auto readings for Matisse when it was new, and IIRC this was explained as essentially being false readings due to the advanced voltage regulation used by Zen 2 and that this wasn't equivalent to a fixed voltage OC at the same level. At least I'm hoping that's true, as I'd be pretty bummed if this chip started to degrade on me.

The only things I've really played with are iGPU and memory OCing. I couldn't get the iGPU OC past 2100MHz without pushing the its voltage higher than I wanted to (2100 is @1.2V iGPU voltage, I couldn't get 2300 stable even at 1.3), but it's still a decent bump. DRAM OC was a breeze - 1usmus' calculator got my Ballistix Sport LT 3200C16 (2x8GB, E-die) to 3800C16 (1900IF) at 1.38V and 1.15V SoC. I just punched in the numbers from the calculator and everything worked on the first try.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 13, 2020)

Valantar said:


> I've never used anything Matisse, so sadly I can't help you there. Mine lives in an ASRock B550M-ITX/ac - I considered the Aorus, but given my use case (HTPC) I decided the extra $50 or so wasn't worth it. I haven't touched the CPU clock speeds - I did try some minor offset undervolting to see if I could get it to run a bit cooler, but even 50mV caused it to drop clocks, so I went back to stock. Mine boosted 100MHz past spec when I was testing it with a 212 Evo though, which was nice, but it went down to stock speeds when I got my low profile cooler on there. The reported voltages on my ASRock board are sort of scary - vcore is typically reported in the 1.35-1.38 range, but I've seen it go past 1.4V quite a lot - but IIRC people were seeing similar stock/auto readings for Matisse when it was new, and IIRC this was explained as essentially being false readings due to the advanced voltage regulation used by Zen 2 and that this wasn't equivalent to a fixed voltage OC at the same level. At least I'm hoping that's true, as I'd be pretty bummed if this chip started to degrade on me.
> 
> The only things I've really played with are iGPU and memory OCing. I couldn't get the iGPU OC past 2100MHz without pushing the its voltage higher than I wanted to (2100 is @1.2V iGPU voltage, I couldn't get 2300 stable even at 1.3), but it's still a decent bump. DRAM OC was a breeze - 1usmus' calculator got my Ballistix Sport LT 3200C16 (2x8GB, E-die) to 3800C16 (1900IF) at 1.38V and 1.15V SoC. I just punched in the numbers from the calculator and everything worked on the first try.



Dang, for some reason I thought you had a 3600. Yeah, that's all normal vcore behaviour for stock Zen 2, no need to worry there. Interesting you mention the change in clocks with cooler; my NH-U9S is the only cooler I can spare for this 4650G and on every boot it just immediately comes out swinging, straight past 4.3 on every core, 4.2 effective on every core, and 4.3 sustained effective clock on the best few cores. It's at like 61C in CPU-Z bench, haven't done cinebench yet.

Right now it's clocking so high at 3933 16-17-17 that the DRAM calc doesn't even support B-die at those speeds and this isn't even B-die lol. But while this appears to be really stable so far, 3933 (1966MHz) is the farthest that the infinity fabric will go at the stock 1.1V SOC so I think I'll finish my stability testing and leave it here for now. Don't like to push new hardware to the brink without getting acquainted with how it works first.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 13, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Dang, for some reason I thought you had a 3600. Yeah, that's all normal vcore behaviour for stock Zen 2, no need to worry there. Interesting you mention the change in clocks with cooler; my NH-U9S is the only cooler I can spare for this 4650G and on every boot it just immediately comes out swinging, straight past 4.3 on every core, 4.2 effective on every core, and 4.3 sustained effective clock on the best few cores. It's at like 61C in CPU-Z bench, haven't done cinebench yet.
> 
> Right now it's clocking so high at 3933 16-17-17 that the DRAM calc doesn't even support B-die at those speeds and this isn't even B-die lol. But while this appears to be really stable so far, 3933 (1966MHz) is the farthest that the infinity fabric will go at the stock 1.1V SOC so I think I'll finish my stability testing and leave it here for now. Don't like to push new hardware to the brink without getting acquainted with how it works first.


Sounds like you've got a slightly better sample than me  IIRC I had to go to 1.15V to get 1900IF to run. I frankly didn't make that much of an effort with my tuning - there are definitely some voltages I should have googled, among other things - but the cooler affecting things makes sense. The cooler I'm using now is a modded old Arctic Accelero S1 passive GPU cooler with a custom mounting bracket  I could definitely have fit a better cooler if I wanted to (my case could fit an NH-L12s or Big Shuriken 3), but none of those are likely to work as well passively as this does - I've set my fan to turn on at 60 degrees, which means the PC is entirely fanless unless I'm pushing it  I'll probably get a bit more into tuning it at some point down the line, but it needs to be 100% stable, so I likely won't be messing that much with it.


----------



## R00kie (Nov 14, 2020)

The Big Chungus has arrived


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 14, 2020)

The first parts for my new build has arrived and more is coming. Next shipment is exspected to come early december where case, PSU and two kit of memory shut come as well.

What has come today is:
Logitech G910 Orion spectrum Keyboard
Logitech G903 Lightspeed wireless mouse.
Phanteks Vertical GPU mount and riser cable + ODD bay bracket
Phanteks RGB strips with two in a pack.
Crucial MX500 2 TB sata SSD
2 x Aqua Computer Aquaero 6 XT multi controller
https://www.google.dk/url?sa=t&rct=...o-4568p.html&usg=AOvVaw19Z4AAHawoNP-RKmlbmmVi











Next shipment do to arrival early december shut contain this:
Phanteks Enthoo Luxe 2 Tempered Glass Black case
Phanteks Revolt X 1200 Watt 80 Plus Platinum certified PSU
G.Skill Trident Z Royal silver DDR4-3200 C14 (2 x 16 GB CL14-14-14-34 1.35 V. This shut be dual rank per channel) memory
G.Skill Trident Z Royal silver DDR4-3600 C14 (4 x 8 GB CL14-15-15-35 1.45 V. This is also dual rank setup with all 4 memory modules in use)

I have not ordered more for now. I am still considering motherboards, CPU and GPU setup. So that might not be ordered before late december or early 2021.


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 14, 2020)

gdallsk said:


> The Big Chungus has arrived


That sure is a fat keyboard. Too bad it came out all blurry


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 15, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Sounds like you've got a slightly better sample than me  IIRC I had to go to 1.15V to get 1900IF to run. I frankly didn't make that much of an effort with my tuning - there are definitely some voltages I should have googled, among other things - but the cooler affecting things makes sense. The cooler I'm using now is a modded old Arctic Accelero S1 passive GPU cooler with a custom mounting bracket  I could definitely have fit a better cooler if I wanted to (my case could fit an NH-L12s or Big Shuriken 3), but none of those are likely to work as well passively as this does - I've set my fan to turn on at 60 degrees, which means the PC is entirely fanless unless I'm pushing it  I'll probably get a bit more into tuning it at some point down the line, but it needs to be 100% stable, so I likely won't be messing that much with it.



Did you find TSME in your BIOS and disable it? It's somewhere under either AMD Overclocking or CBS menus in mine, dunno which one it'll be in ASRock BIOS. I only _just_ remembered and I feel so stupid; I had read it months ago while skimming the Tom's review of the 4750G but only remembered today. 

 

It's some additional memory security feature that only Renoir PRO CPUs have (as part of the Ryzen PRO featureset) and kills your latency because the default setting will probably be Auto (Enabled). In membench the difference is pretty much negligible, but gaming perf is not what I'm looking for - the memory validations are what I'm want  

Sub-60ns in AIDA even before my B-die arrives, now that's more what I'm expecting from this chip


----------



## Valantar (Nov 16, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Did you find TSME in your BIOS and disable it? It's somewhere under either AMD Overclocking or CBS menus in mine, dunno which one it'll be in ASRock BIOS. I only _just_ remembered and I feel so stupid; I had read it months ago while skimming the Tom's review of the 4750G but only remembered today.
> 
> View attachment 175764 View attachment 175765
> 
> ...


My board apparently has TSME disabled as standard  My memory latency clocks in at 61.5ns at 3800MT/s, so a bit behind yours, but still pretty decent overall. How did you go forward to get yours running at 3933MT/s? I have absolutely zero clue how to calculate subtimings, and 1usmus' dram calc doesn't go past 3800 for E-die, so that's where I'm staying for now at least


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 16, 2020)

Valantar said:


> My board apparently has TSME disabled as standard  My memory latency clocks in at 61.5ns at 3800MT/s, so a bit behind yours, but still pretty decent overall. How did you go forward to get yours running at 3933MT/s? I have absolutely zero clue how to calculate subtimings, and 1usmus' dram calc doesn't go past 3800 for E-die, so that's where I'm staying for now at least



I'm surprised your latency is above 60. I couldn't get 3933 stable in TM5 even with 1.59V (HCI was stable from 1.48V) so I'm dailying 3733 1.45V. For some reason 3733 16-17-17 is still 58.5ns AIDA and 113s membench. So no point running 1.59V for something unstable.

I am still running 165ns tRFC so Rev.E might be a lot looser in the 300ns region. Could be why 60ns+.

Calc thinks E-die belongs on Ryzen 2000. At some point between DJR and E-die it just ceased to be a useful tool for me, so I only use it for membench. I guess people eventually naturally wean themselves off the Calc when they start tweaking secondaries and realize some of the Calc suggestions make zero sense. The Memtesthelper guide is good for starting on subtimings, then stops making sense when you start getting into minor voltages. Everything has a beginning and end, I guess.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 16, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm surprised your latency is above 60. I couldn't get 3933 stable in TM5 even with 1.59V (HCI was stable from 1.48V) so I'm dailying 3733 1.45V. For some reason 3733 16-17-17 is still 58.5ns AIDA and 113s membench. So no point running 1.59V for something unstable.
> 
> I am still running 165ns tRFC so Rev.E might be a lot looser in the 300ns region. Could be why 60ns+.
> 
> Calc thinks E-die belongs on Ryzen 2000. At some point between DJR and E-die it just ceased to be a useful tool for me, so I only use it for membench. I guess people eventually naturally wean themselves off the Calc when they start tweaking secondaries and realize some of the Calc suggestions make zero sense. The Memtesthelper guide is good for starting on subtimings, then stops making sense when you start getting into minor voltages. Everything has a beginning and end, I guess.


Heh, given that there are 27 secondary and tertiary timings to deal with (alongside voltages, termination block resistances, etc.) - even if most of them can be left on Auto - I kind of doubt I'll be abandoning Calc any time soon. Just learning how much to adjust the various timings and which ones matter more than others is more than I can be bothered doing right now - I have too much other stuff to focus on to teach myself all of that, tbh, though I'm well aware that leaves a decent amount of performance on the table. Who knows, maybe I'll get into RAM OC for real at some point, but for now I was just looking to maximise iGPU performance - and that sure paid off! 

My tRFC setting is 608, so if my calculations are right that's 320ns. Definitely a lot slower. Guess I might see if it can handle lowering that setting some. Your voltages are crazy to me though - what kind of RAM is that? Have to say I'm pretty happy with my E-die hitting 3800 at just 1.38V.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 16, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Heh, given that there are 27 secondary and tertiary timings to deal with (alongside voltages, termination block resistances, etc.) - even if most of them can be left on Auto - I kind of doubt I'll be abandoning Calc any time soon. Just learning how much to adjust the various timings and which ones matter more than others is more than I can be bothered doing right now - I have too much other stuff to focus on to teach myself all of that, tbh, though I'm well aware that leaves a decent amount of performance on the table. Who knows, maybe I'll get into RAM OC for real at some point, but for now I was just looking to maximise iGPU performance - and that sure paid off!
> 
> My tRFC setting is 608, so if my calculations are right that's 320ns. Definitely a lot slower. Guess I might see if it can handle lowering that setting some. Your voltages are crazy to me though - what kind of RAM is that? Have to say I'm pretty happy with my E-die hitting 3800 at just 1.38V.



Not that many, only about 15-18. tCL, both tRCDs, tRP, tRAS are your main ones, tRRDS/RRDL/FAW and tWTRS/WTRL/WR for tightening things up, tRFC, and RDRDSCL/WRWRSCL. Shouldn't need to change procODT or CADBUS, shouldn't need to worry about any voltage other than SOC below 4000. Aside from an additional three (tCWL/tRTP/tRDWR), there's not a lot of point in entering the remaining ones not mentioned manually. Be advised that Rev.E is a frequency overclocker but isn't going to win any awards for tight timings, so go for best achievable speed instead.

For tRFC I have yet to notice a performance difference from a reduction less than 100 ticks, I just set it to something appropriate. Much better to start thinking of tRFC in nanoseconds, not ticks. Reous list is my go-to for tRFC, but take its categorizations with a grain of salt:



Mine is Samsung 4Gb E-die. Really old (think Skylake, X99, first gen Ryzen) and you won't find it anywhere anymore. Best described as B-die junior. Somewhat close to B-die on a lot of timings, much tighter than Micron and Hynix kits, but your Rev.E will run circles around my 4Gb E at above 4000MT/s because I'll need 1.7-2.0V to get there, that's not daily stable, and that's not a safe daily volts. For comparison, you said your Rev.E does 3800/16 @ 1.38V, my E-die is 3800/16 @ 1.48V albeit at tighter timings. The price of being old.


----------



## s3thra (Nov 16, 2020)

My friend upgraded to a 5800X, so I bought his 3700X for cheap. It'll make a nice upgrade to my 2600.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 17, 2020)

This has some interesting tech in it, right?






Nice clean 2.5L five-cylinder in my new 2011 Volvo C30 T5. It has around 86,000 miles on it.

It has a good amount of power and makes an incredible sound. Hope it ends up being reliable for years to come.

If it doesn't count, I have a Noctua NF-S12A on the way. Gonna see if Noctua fans live up to the hype.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 17, 2020)

nice, should be quite a bit of fun with the manual too... assuming its the 6spd manual. plenty of power too

my gpu came in the other day









						New item by Bruce Lucas
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Bruce Lucas
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				




runs well enough even if it likes to throttle itself... its an oem card with a low power limit of 40w


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 17, 2020)

xBruce88x said:


> nice, should be quite a bit of fun with the manual too... assuming its the 6spd manual. plenty of power too


Sadly not a manual. Still, it's been a very enjoyable car to drive. It's quick and exciting while being comfortable and practical.

So far it seems to manage a slightly better fuel economy than the 1.6L I4 turbo in my previous car, which is interesting.


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 17, 2020)

probably something to due with direct port injection and maybe some variable valve timing tricks... and perhaps a better set of gears for the trans

funny enough when we got our Mazda 5 quite a few reviews said it was slow... yet we have a "problem" spinning tires sometimes lol. drive quick enough for a family car and turns a lot better than the old sienna we had. way better. that thing was like a truck... I swear the van I use for Fedex turns better, except for when I drive a P1000 lol. but the mazda was a nice upgrade. 1999 to a 2012, and better perf, handling, etc. though it is smaller inside. the sliding doors are handy for when the kids get older.. dont have to worry about them dinging cars next to us. doors are also super lite to open as well which is nice.

edit:
forgot to ask, did it come with a warranty? we managed to get ours with a 12mo/12k mile warranty for the drivetrain. not bad for a $7k car lol.


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 17, 2020)

Had to order a new HSF for my Ryzen build. Turns out my current one doesn't support AM4, though the product page says otherwise. Loving the green packaging trend:


Try this one for size 



A high quality magnetic tip screwdriver is included:



That'll be the fourth Macho in my collection. I find them Machos irresistible. They're soo... manly


----------



## Valantar (Nov 17, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> Had to order a new HSF for my Ryzen build. Turns out my current one doesn't support AM4, though the product page says otherwise. Loving the green packaging trend:
> View attachment 175963View attachment 175964
> 
> Try this one for size
> ...


Silly naming aside, those coolers are really nice. Love that they're sticking with the widely spaced fins and high airflow too - that lets them work pretty well semi-fanless too.


----------



## phill (Nov 17, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Sadly not a manual. Still, it's been a very enjoyable car to drive. It's quick and exciting while being comfortable and practical.
> 
> So far it seems to manage a slightly better fuel economy than the 1.6L I4 turbo in my previous car, which is interesting.


Bigger engine helps with getting up hills and being more of a smooth drive.  I don't see the point in having a big car and a small engine, that just doesn't work at all...  Uses more fuel not less...  There's always a happy medium so it's just finding the balance if that's what your after  

A friend has had Volvo for ages, raves about them   You'll be in good hands.  When something if it does break, you'll be shouting at the price, but I doubt it'll break again.  Just like German or Japanise based cars, they are super reliable (unless you buy a dog) but otherwise, its just the parts that are expensive...


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 17, 2020)

I have been doing pretty well with Customer requests. Gave myself a gift after using an AData SX 8200 Pro 480GB in a build. I replaced it with this for a decent price. I wanted the SN850 but the 1TB was on back order on Newegg and Best Buy. I haven't bought anything from Newegg in a while but they seem to be coming around. My next purchase will probably be the Enthoo Pro 2.









						Seagate Firecuda 520 1TB Performance Internal SSD - Newegg.com
					

Buy Seagate Firecuda 520 1TB Performance Internal Solid State Drive SSD PCIe Gen4 X4 NVMe 1.3 for Gaming PC Gaming Laptop Desktop - 3-year Rescue Service (ZP1000GM3A002) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## kapone32 (Nov 17, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> View attachment 175990View attachment 175989


You are obviously not Married with Kids.....Unless you are building PCs to appease the jealousy of them. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 17, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> You are obviously not Married with Kids.....Unless you are building PCs to appease the jealousy of them. Congrats!!!!



yeah i am single  
and it's not my Job. i just love PCs, Overclocking and all sorts of technology since i was a little kid.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 17, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> yeah i am single
> and it's not my Job. i just love PCs, Overclocking and all sorts of technology since i was a little kid.


There is nothing wrong with that keep the industry going strong it's called being an enthusiast. I would like to know how you got your hands on some of the hardest silicon to come by? The MSI cards are sweet too. Their coolers are top notch.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 17, 2020)

Just waiting for a 5950X to call home


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Just waiting for a 5950X to call home
> 
> 
> View attachment 176031



Got 2 of the 512GB's of that same drive.....They are frigging amazing!!! I hit almost 7000MB/s read speed with the one in a NVMe PCIe 4.0 slot!!!

That was on a Gigabyte AORUS ELITE B550 board with a 3700X chip.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 17, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Got 2 of the 512GB's of that same drive.....They are frigging amazing!!! I hit almost 9000MB/s read speed with the one in a NVMe PCIe 4.0 slot!!!
> 
> That was on a Gigabyte AORUS ELITE B550 board with a 3700X chip.



How does that work? PCIe 4.0 has a theoretical max bandwidth of 16GT/s per lane with 128b/130b encoding, so 16*(1-(2/130))/8 = 1.969GB/s per lane, or 7.876GB/s for an x4 drive. Either your benchmark is faulty or you're exceeding the bandwidth spec of the drive, motherboard and CPU


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2020)

Valantar said:


> How does that work? PCIe 4.0 has a theoretical max bandwidth of 16GT/s per lane with 128b/130b encoding, so 16*(1-(2/130))/8 = 1.969GB/s per lane, or 7.876GB/s for an x4 drive. Either your benchmark is faulty or you're exceeding the bandwidth spec of the drive, motherboard and CPU



LOL, sorry, it was 7000MB/s on the drive. I think it hit 69xxMB/s. Hit the 9 instead of the 7. 
Edited to correct that.


----------



## phill (Nov 18, 2020)

I thought I'd share a few of my latest purchases...  A couple a little boarder line for tech purchases but...  I'll wing it! 
First up....  Saw this one and thought, umm...  HIS AGP card.... Why not!!  Box is not in the best condition but it works (according to the seller) and I'll be checking it soon as I can...

     

Apparently this is how you ship two server PSUs....  In a stupidly huge box with not much protection other than a bit of what I feel can only be described as tissue paper....  What has the world come to people....   But at least they work so...  I'm not complaining and for £24 for the two posted??  Utter bargain....

  

Now these next few pics I was looking at for a little while...  I saw the motherboard and thought, I love that... but I kept from buying it until the seller knocked off over £100 from the price and even then I managed to bargain him down further...  So for £160 delivered to my door....  (that's not including Sophia's new Skechers....  Another Ebay buy but they looked cute and had to share for giggles!!   Hopefully the hardware makes up for it.....)

  

Now all I need to do is find a CPU for it (I'd like to find a 2nd gen CPU but I'm not sure how easy that will be with prices...  A mate suggested an Eypc CPU but sadly they don't work in these boards which is a real pain in the arse (compared to Intel for example, Xeons can go in main stream boards as well as servers, just a bios update possibly....  From TPU's video of Roman, it's a shame to say the least as my mate had found me a boxed 32C 7551P for $600 I think (might have been $700???  Meh...)   Not sure it will make a great cruncher but I'll have to get a build out of it at some point....  Maybe aiming for a 2950X I think?  16C 32T seems to do perfectly fine in the reviews I've seen so that'll do me! 

And last but not least and not really my tech purchase...



But I suppose you could call Weird Science tech as it's based on two geeks.....  Either way, two amazing films!!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 18, 2020)

Got one of these Wolf Eyes Angel-C pocket torches for my girl as a birthday present. US$55 isn't cheap for a 3.5" torch but it packs a punch for its size at 260 lumens and 60 yard throw. It's rechargeable and has a nice selection of modes for light intensity. Far surpasses the garbage Energizer torch she was using previously.


----------



## jallenlabs (Nov 18, 2020)

Nothing wrong with that!  When I was single I spent a lot on tech too.  Now that I'm married with a kid, I have better things to spend the money on.  Though I do love getting new tech in the mail to play with!


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 18, 2020)

Some new Viper Steels, I've tested up to 4133 16-16-16, seemingly gets close to breaking the 108 second barrier at that speed in membench. But I feel like it might be hitting a wall somewhere be it the B-die itself, the Infinity Fabric getting saturated at 1:1 or something else, so the prospect of breaking 108 might not be achievable with daily voltage. I'm thinking it could also be that it's a frequency wall since it's A0 PCB, I was under the impression that the three B-die Viper Steels should be A2...

So with 4000 16-16-16 offering pretty much all the results and performance of 4133 16-16-16, I think I'll leave it there and start whittling down the extra VDIMM I don't need. Loving Renoir's memory controller and Infinity Fabric.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 19, 2020)

Had some airmiles that were expiring, so I had to exchange them for something or lose them. Got a Nest Mini, a USB drive and the game pad pro for my partners Nintendo Switch.
Not bad for "free" I guess, but I would rather have exchange the miles for a free flight.
Sound isn't half bad I guess, but it turns out I could pair it with my PC speakers, as they have built in Bluetooth and obviously sound a lot better.


----------



## PerfectWave (Nov 19, 2020)

phill said:


> I thought I'd share a few of my latest purchases...  A couple a little boarder line for tech purchases but...  I'll wing it!
> First up....  Saw this one and thought, umm...  HIS AGP card.... Why not!!  Box is not in the best condition but it works (according to the seller) and I'll be checking it soon as I can...
> 
> View attachment 176080 View attachment 176081 View attachment 176082 View attachment 176083 View attachment 176084 View attachment 176085
> ...


you should remove your data in the pic tbh. wondering how you coul be a moderator if you post picture with your address ...


----------



## MagnyCours (Nov 19, 2020)

Been running it for ~2 weeks at 0.9V/1950MHz since the stock power limit and 2-slot cooler means it's absolutely hopeless for OC-ing.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 19, 2020)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Got one of these Wolf Eyes Angel-C pocket torches for my girl as a birthday present. US$55 isn't cheap for a 3.5" torch but it packs a punch for its size at 260 lumens and 60 yard throw. It's rechargeable and has a nice selection of modes for light intensity. Far surpasses the garbage Energizer torch she was using previously.



55 bucks for measly 260 lumens and li-ion battery that won't hold a charge in two years sounds an awful lot money to me. I gotta a present here from Chinese brand "kodak" that had an adapter from 3xAAA batteries to 18650. I got one from an old laptop battery and it probably does over 1500 Lumens with the 18650 and the torch is like 5 times cheaper I guess. 



TheLostSwede said:


> Got a Nest Mini



Saw the picture first, I thought you bought a Google mini. Looks exactly as mine.  

@phill it's a beauty. I've always wanted one of those aftremarket GPU coolers back in the day. Was still a kid though, no budget for this kind of toys.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> @phill it's a beauty. I've always wanted one of those aftremarket GPU coolers back in the day. Was still a kid though, no budget for this kind of toys.


The HIS cards used to be my card of choice, trying to find them now though is somewhat difficult especially as I'm a fussy arse and prefer everything boxed...  Ah well


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2020)

Another week another build request. They want WIFI 6. There are others available but this is the most affordable name brand adapter. It's going into an As Rock B350 Pro with a 3400G. That MB is going to look sweet in a budget white case. 







						MSI AX916C Dual Band Wireless PCI-E Network Adapter Card w/ 802.11ax, Bluetooth v5.0 - Wireless Network Adapters - Memory Express Inc.
					






					www.memoryexpress.com


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 19, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Another week another build request. They want WIFI 6. There are others available but this is the most affordable name brand adapter. It's going into an As Rock B350 Pro with a 3400G. That MB is going to look sweet in a budget white case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I do peoples builds that want wifi, I just grab from Ebay.

But that price aint bad at all.








						3000Mbps Intel AX200 WiFi 6 PCIE Card 802.11 ax PCI-E wifi Bluetooth 5.1 Adapter  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 3000Mbps Intel AX200 WiFi 6 PCIE Card 802.11 ax PCI-E wifi Bluetooth 5.1 Adapter at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> When I do peoples builds that want wifi, I just grab from Ebay.
> 
> But that price aint bad at all.
> 
> ...


There are some on Amazon that are cheaper. I picked up one of these from my local Canada Computers and it does not ever drop signal. The same card is $79.99 on Newegg. Have you been as busy with requests as I have lately?


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 19, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> There are some on Amazon that are cheaper. I picked up one of these from my local Canada Computers and it does not ever drop signal. The same card is $79.99 on Newegg. Have you been as busy with requests as I have lately?



No.  Actually on contrary, not getting any orders at all for a while.

People are more interested in buying a pre built PC as is and for cheap.  Anything above $800 CAD and people say no.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

PerfectWave said:


> you should remove your data in the pic tbh. wondering how you coul be a moderator if you post picture with your address ...


Well its there for when you want to come visit..  

Mod's aren't all super human you know, late night post and being half asleep...  Just for you, I'll remove them, but if you turn up I expect some flowers......


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 19, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> No.  Actually on contrary, not getting any orders at all for a while.
> 
> People are more interested in buying a pre built PC as is and for cheap.  Anything above $800 CAD and people say no.


The only way to build a "cheap" PC today is using an APU. Even the 5500XT or 1660 are not really good GPUs but I guess my market is a little different in the GTA as people are able to accept the cost of the 5600XT, 2060S and 5700.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 19, 2020)

Now I know who to visit if I ever go to the UK.



kapone32 said:


> The only way to build a "cheap" PC today is using an APU. Even the 5500XT or 1660 are not really good GPUs but I guess my market is a little different in the GTA as people are able to accept the cost of the 5600XT, 2060S and 5700.



5500 XT 8GB are fine.  1660 Super are also good.   But otherwise, I agree.


----------



## phill (Nov 19, 2020)

sepheronx said:


> Now I know who to visit if I ever go to the UK.


Just remember the flowers and possibly the chocolates and the Mrs's won't mind!


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 19, 2020)

I finally got my employee discount at my new job, so I got a few things...






First are some AfterShokz Aeropex bone-conduction headphones. These'll be great for listening to music or movies at work.

I got a great discount on these, though I can't say what it was.

They sound pretty good, though they have next to no bass. Still, they're headphones that I can actually wear that aren't over-ear ones.

I also got this for cheap since it's a store brand (also pretty much tells you where my new job is).






An Insignia USB 3.0 memory card reader. It'll be a good upgrade from my eSecure USB 2.0 card reader that I got six years ago.

It doesn't support MemoryStick cards like the eSecure one, but who even uses those anymore?

The last thing wasn't bought where I work.






My first Noctua fan; an NF-S12A. No pictures of the fan itself since it's installed in my media server.

Seems a bit quieter than my Arctic F12s, and the included low noise adapters are nice.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 20, 2020)

Not sure if this really qualifies as tech, but it sure makes using my tech nicer.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not sure if this really qualifies as tech, but it sure makes using my tech nicer.
> 
> View attachment 176328
> View attachment 176329


well it's tech related ... right?

mmhhh tech related for me some Murata VTC5D to compliment my Samsung 25R5 and a bunch of SQ+ (Stattqualm Swiss brand otherwise known as Squape a vape brand) battery wrap, because the original are thin and tear easily...i originally though i bought 6 wrap so i would have 2 extra ... but i bought 6 pack of 4 ... so i have 20 extra 

good job i think (for a first one), went for the "dangerous method", since my heatgun is buried under a pile of box 




Spoiler: but, how do i recognize my VCT5D from my 25R5 ...



easy, VTC5D black isolator ring 25R5 white isolator ring


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 20, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> well it's tech related ... right?
> 
> mmhhh tech related for me some Murata VTC5D to compliment my Samsung 25R5 and a bunch of SQ+ (Stattqualm Swiss brand otherwise known as Squape a vape brand) battery wrap, because the original are thin and tear easily...i originally though i bought 6 wrap so i would have 2 extra ... but i bought 6 pack of 4 ... so i have 20 extra
> View attachment 176332
> ...



At the moment I'm using 8 Sony / Murata US18650 VTC6 3000mAh - 30A.
No need to wrap yet, I do have extra sleeves though when needed.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> At the moment I'm using 8 Sony / Murata US18650 VTC6 3000mAh - 30A.
> No need to wrap yet, I do have extra sleeves though when needed.


well my Athena mech squonker had a tendency to scratch the negative pole wrap, not major but the SQ+ wraps do not even get a dent in them and they look freaking better in black than green (yeah i am petty ... )


----------



## basco (Nov 20, 2020)

@TheLostSwede   plz what chair is that-thanks


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 20, 2020)

I couldn't help myself picking up this cheap 1TB NVME SSD normal price is about £156, on early black friday sale at a local eletric supermarked for £132 but I got it for £84


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 20, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I couldn't help myself picking up this cheap 1TB NVME SSD normal price is about £156, on early black friday sale at a local eletric supermarked for £132 but I got it for £84
> 
> View attachment 176359


And here I thought Denmark used Kroner...


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 20, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I couldn't help myself picking up this cheap 1TB NVME SSD normal price is about £156, on early black friday sale at a local eletric supermarked for £132 but I got it for £84
> 
> View attachment 176359


That is an excellent price.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 20, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> And here I thought Denmark used Kroner...


Not me I am weird


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 20, 2020)

phill said:


> Well its there for when you want to come visit..
> 
> Mod's aren't all super human you know, late night post and being half asleep...  Just for you, I'll remove them, but if you turn up I expect some flowers......



Hey i'd visit you if the pandemic wasn't on  55 minutes plus a bouquet sure beats 3 hours to Victoria station


----------



## repman244 (Nov 20, 2020)

My first SSD in PC, it was time to retire my fleet of hot and noisy 15k drives (I like the sound of the drives, but did not like the sound of fans to keep them cool).


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 20, 2020)

Last week i got this home for my new PC: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4392655

Now life support to my system is here to.


----------



## khemist (Nov 20, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I couldn't help myself picking up this cheap 1TB NVME SSD normal price is about £156, on early black friday sale at a local eletric supermarked for £132 but I got it for £84
> 
> View attachment 176359



I was considering going for one of those but couldn't find it that cheap so got a Sandisk extreme pro 1TB for £100, it's pretty much the same as the WD Black sn750.


----------



## jallenlabs (Nov 20, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not sure if this really qualifies as tech, but it sure makes using my tech nicer.
> 
> View attachment 176328


I have the same chair in black.  Totally worth the investment.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 21, 2020)

Tomgang said:


> View attachment 176411


And the top unscrews for use as a cheese grater.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 21, 2020)

m6tzg6r said:


> View attachment 176478



You need more storage for your games.


----------



## m6tzg6r (Nov 21, 2020)

these are my new parts i got today, but i also have a 1TB Crucial nvme to join the Samsung but i didnt put it in the photo.


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 21, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> And the top unscrews for use as a cheese grater.



Lol. I guess it cut be used for that.


----------



## phill (Nov 22, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I couldn't help myself picking up this cheap 1TB NVME SSD normal price is about £156, on early black friday sale at a local eletric supermarked for £132 but I got it for £84
> 
> View attachment 176359


Bargain price!!   I think I paid £74 for my 500GB model a few weeks ago...  It's about £70 now ...


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 23, 2020)

I saw a good deal on a couple of Phanteks Halos 120mm DRGB frames. They're supposed to be installed with the LEDs facing inwards, but I flipped them to get more of a solid ring illumination. Looks real schmick. Quality has come a long way with PC lighting and it's nice that LED strips don't just break after five minutes of use like they did in the past.


----------



## Alyjen (Nov 23, 2020)

Sure 5800X is overpriced compared to 5600X but I wanted 8 cores no less


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 24, 2020)

Realized I needed to back up some vital data   so I went on a HDD buying binge:
2x WD Gold




Some HDD cases to protect them...




A couple of Toshiba P300 3TB HDD, one shown here with the case....




An ATZ external HDD enclosure, chose it because it's lying flat and can fit under my monitor stand/mount...





Last but not least, a cheap WiFi6 router since my Fold 2 and my Aorus X570 Xtreme mobo has WiFi6 as well...





These purchases were made days to weeks ago....


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 25, 2020)

Well it has finally been confirmed and I will be picking it up on Friday. Here we go!!!!






						AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core/12-Thread 7nm ZEN 3 Processor Wraith Stealth
					

AMD Ryzen 5 5600X 6-Core/12-Thread 7nm ZEN 3 Processor, Socket AM4 3.7GHz base, 4.6GHz boost, 65W Wraith Stealth Cooler 100-100000065BOX




					www.canadacomputers.com


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 25, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Well it has finally been confirmed and I will be picking it up on Friday. Here we go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! I'm assuming you live in an Easterly direction? Absolutely god awful supply for most things in the West.

Still patiently waiting for my 5900X, and I have a feeling I'll be waiting into the new year.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 25, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Nice! I'm assuming you live in an Easterly direction? Absolutely god awful supply for most things in the West.
> 
> Still patiently waiting for my 5900X, and I have a feeling I'll be waiting into the new year.


Yes I do live in the East but it is not just that. I have a good friend that works at Canada Computers near me. I have been waiting as well. I was supposed to get my 5600X last week but they got 12 extra on top of online orders and sold them in 15 minutes (local traffic only). I was on my way home and (since they have gone to curbside pickup) he sent me a text that they had just arrived. I was able to snag one and get my confirmation so all I have to do is pick it up but I have a build to do today so I will leave it for Friday. I even got a Firecuda 520 (Wow) to prepare. Last night I updated my MSi X570 Pro Bios to SAM support. I am not going to get a new GPU yet though. I am absolutely enjoying my 5700 so I can wait until next year or the release of TWWH3 as the Total War franchise has been the reason to upgrade my GPU since I went from Rome to Medieval. So getting a 6900XT 6 to 10 months from now should be nice. As far as the high end skus go I think that the US and Germany are actually the focus for those parts. Even in the east the 5900 is back ordered everywhere. Don't even think about the 5950X as that CPU may inexorably have the same issues as the 3300X.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 25, 2020)

tech related?


Spoiler: RIP AND TEAR!





yeah i know .... i am not buff enough to fill a S size .... i swear those size are US one ... because usually a M EU is a tight fit for me ... 
(the mask is just a standard triple layer microfiber/meltblown-cotton/microfiber fit quite well enough and is rated as standard hygienic mask level)
and yeah i know.... Halloween is already gone ... not that we celebrate it in Switzerland ... but sure i got some nice comment during today's shopping 



and that for 25cts ... because why not ..


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2020)

350€ was a big deal.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 26, 2020)

for 70 Euro


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 27, 2020)

Went to the local tech mall with a friend who'd wanted to buy a monitor mount/stand, while I was there, I happened upon this....


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 27, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> Went to the local tech mall with a friend who'd wanted to buy a monitor mount/stand, while I was there, I happened upon this....


You'll have to change the GPU support now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> I happened upon this....


Lucky indeed! What's it replacing and how are you liking it?


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 28, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Well it has finally been confirmed and I will be picking it up on Friday. Here we go!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what do I say? Call me gobsmacked! I ran the Firestrike benchmark. I was amazed to see 89 FPS in CPU test. My 3600 did about 68 FPS. Look for me to post some data soon like 4.7 GHZ all core @ 1.31 volts and 32 C CPU Die temp.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 28, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> Went to the local tech mall with a friend who'd wanted to buy a monitor mount/stand, while I was there, I happened upon this....


That really does look nice!
Those pics are superb quality. Which camera or phone did you use?


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 28, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> That really does look nice!
> Those pics are superb quality. Which camera or phone did you use?


I had a choice between my Huawei P30 Pro, or my Z Fold 2, I took those pics with the latter.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 28, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> I had a choice between my Huawei P30 Pro, or my Z Fold 2, I took those pics with the latter.


Which camera mode did you use? I only ask because I'd like to shoot similar with my Note 20 Ultra.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 28, 2020)

Splinterdog said:


> Which camera mode did you use? I only ask because I'd like to shoot similar with my Note 20 Ultra.


I left it on default 'Photo' mode with flash disable as flash tend to wash out or obscure part of the object/subject with some reflection. I'm not a camera guy, dunno whether I deserve to be complimented for those pics, but this works for me...I use my room's ceiling light which are warm white LED's. The camera in your Note 20 Ultra is better than the one in my Fold 2, so you should get better pics.


----------



## Paganstomp (Nov 28, 2020)

Aluminum HD Drive shaft. Since I can't get a RTX 3090...


----------



## Secret Rival (Nov 28, 2020)

Just picked this up, only cost $189.00, same price as the 12 TB for some reason (Best Buy).
I've used Western Digital, but never Easy Store.  I wanted the Seagate Back up Plus, but couldn't pass up on the price for

14TB.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Paganstomp said:


> View attachment 177311
> 
> Aluminum HD Drive shaft. Since I can't get a RTX 3090...


What did that cost you?
I had one made up out of heavy gauge steel and racing balanced years ago after transplanting an engine and gearbox, explains where my kidney went.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 29, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> You'll have to change the GPU support now.


Eh? What's that, and why?


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 29, 2020)

GamerGuy said:


> Eh? What's that, and why?


Aorus support for a Sapphire card.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 29, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Aorus support for a Sapphire card.



Matches his sweet ass mobo.


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 29, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Aorus support for a Sapphire card.


Oh, I was kinda slow, maybe didn't have my morning cuppa joe.




oxrufiioxo said:


> *Matches his sweet ass mobo.*


Yeah, man, what this dude's said!

Dangit, now I'm thinking of a Sapphire GPU brace you've put the idea of a Sapphire GPU brace in my head....btw, the GPU brace is purely decorative.   At the right mid of card, just around where the first WC tube in the foreground is, you can see a rectangular metal piece (with top lined with rubber I think, it's the built-in GPU brace/support in my case. I had it position like this because if I were to pivot it to the left under the GPU, it'd partially block the last fan on my card.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Just picked this up this morning.
I don't have a build for it yet, but I always wanted a Platinum PSU and it will be used, hopefully soon.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 30, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Just picked this up this morning.
> I don't have a build for it yet, but I always wanted a Platinum PSU and it will be used, hopefully soon.
> 
> View attachment 177499


That's a nice PSU. Should last you a decade.


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 30, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Just picked this up this morning.
> I don't have a build for it yet, but I always wanted a Platinum PSU and it will be used, hopefully soon.
> 
> View attachment 177499



Nice PSU and congrats coming to the Sea-side 



lexluthermiester said:


> That's a nice PSU. Should last you a decade.



Indeed I am happy with my own


----------



## Valantar (Nov 30, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice PSU and congrats coming to the Sea-side


She sells Seashellssonic PSUs by the seaside?


Being in the market for a TV around Black Friday is quite nice. Definitely not an impulse buy, have been planning this for a couple of months - in the end it was either the Q80 or an LG CX (or a good deal on a BX, though that's unlikely given that it's just hit the market). Ended up choosing this partly due to better bright room performance and partly due to getitng a great deal. Got rather lucky with a 33% rebate on the exact model we were looking for, which took it out of "can we actually afford this?" territory and into a perfect price range for a long-term purchase like this.








Image quality is great, colors, contrast and brightness are all excellent, black levels are good even when the room is dark. Viewing angles could theoretically be better, but I'm not in the habit of watching TV from way off to the side, so it really doesn't matter. Have just barely tested gaming on it (that Renoir-based HTPC sitting next to it can't handle _that _much, though it does Rocket League at 1080p excellently), but it's definitely nice to have a 120Hz FreeSync display hooked up to the HTPC. 55" is also the perfect size for our living room - we would probably have gotten used to a 65" in time (which was also on sale), but it would have dominated the entire room, so this was pretty much perfect.


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> Just picked this up, only cost $189.00, same price as the 12 TB for some reason (Best Buy).
> I've used Western Digital, but never Easy Store.  I wanted the Seagate Back up Plus, but couldn't pass up on the price forView attachment 17731314TB.


Got a few of these from Amazon a few weeks ago I think now, like £70 quid off or something around that, couldn't pass that up..  Was definitely the cheapest per TB/GB however you worked it out   Normal price was like £260...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2020)

PSU pretty expensive


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 30, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> Just picked this up, only cost $189.00, same price as the 12 TB for some reason (Best Buy).
> I've used Western Digital, but never Easy Store.  I wanted the Seagate Back up Plus, but couldn't pass up on the price forView attachment 17731314TB.


That's a $100 les than the 12TB model here   
It's also exactly what I paid for 8TB model here a few weeks ago


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 30, 2020)

Just bought me a new time waster except mine in Black not white actually bloody nice phone


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's a $100 les than the 12TB model here
> It's also exactly what I paid for 8TB model here a few weeks ago


Can't you get a refund or part refund or upgrade with them doing deals like that?



Knoxx29 said:


> PSU pretty expensive
> 
> View attachment 177524


PSUs definitely seem to be holding their prices at the moment...  I'm after a few more myself...  only little ones compared to that one though!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2020)

phill said:


> PSUs definitely seem to be holding their prices at the moment... I'm after a few more myself... only little ones compared to that one though!



3 weeks ago i bought an Enermax  MaxTytan 1050W for 212€ and this 1250W costed 325€, for the 200W extra i am paying 113€ more, insane.


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> 3 weeks ago i bought an Enermax  MaxTytan 1050W for 212€ and this 1250W costed 325€, for the 200W extra i am paying 113€ more, insane.


Wow that's crazy money....

A mate in the US a year or so now saw a sale on EVGA models, I grabbed more than I needed (well, so I thought!!) and they where all half price..  I got 650W Gold units for £50 or so, 850W P2 for like £65 or something and then a 1600W for I think £200....  Over here the 650W units go for nearly £100, the 850W P2 goes for over £160 and the 1600W is horrendous at £420!!  I was thinking my wallet was thanking me for that...

I'm on the look out for a few more 650W models as well, second hand seems to be fairly ok to use..  Grabbed a few and they have been all good.  Only thing I've been a little confused at is the CPU 8 pin power plugs, only 1 8 pin on model of the models I've bought thinking they'd have two...  For £50 a go I don't mind but just surprised they don't have 2...  Meh


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2020)

phill said:


> I got 650W Gold units for £50 or so, 850W P2 for like £65 or something and then a 1600W for I think £200....


That was a big deal.
Over here maybe second hand can be grabbed for those prices ( IF )
I didn't want to buy the 1250W because in my opinion it was overpriced but the 1050w weren't on stock till end of December, i hope the PSU is worth what I paid for it.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Wow that's crazy money....
> 
> A mate in the US a year or so now saw a sale on EVGA models, I grabbed more than I needed (well, so I thought!!) and they where all half price..  I got 650W Gold units for £50 or so, 850W P2 for like £65 or something and then a 1600W for I think £200....  Over here the 650W units go for nearly £100, the 850W P2 goes for over £160 and the 1600W is horrendous at £420!!  I was thinking my wallet was thanking me for that...
> 
> I'm on the look out for a few more 650W models as well, second hand seems to be fairly ok to use..  Grabbed a few and they have been all good.  Only thing I've been a little confused at is the CPU 8 pin power plugs, only 1 8 pin on model of the models I've bought thinking they'd have two...  For £50 a go I don't mind but just surprised they don't have 2...  Meh


PSU's are big money these days, I wanted a new one for my bench setup to replace my faulty evga 850 B2 (just out of warranty of course) but when I saw the current prices I gave up.

I could probably sell my 6 year old 1300 G2 today and break even with what I paid back then.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Can't you get a refund or part refund or upgrade with them doing deals like that?


Uhm, I don't live in the US, so no such deals here.


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> That was a big deal.
> Over here maybe second hand can be grabbed for those prices ( IF )
> I didn't want to buy the 1250W because in my opinion it was overpriced but the 1050w weren't on stock till end of December, i hope the PSU is worth what I paid for it.





DR4G00N said:


> PSU's are big money these days, I wanted a new one for my bench setup to replace my faulty evga 850 B2 (just out of warranty of course) but when I saw the current prices I gave up.
> 
> I could probably sell my 6 year old 1300 G2 today and break even with what I paid back then.


Was there anything else out there Knoxx you could have grabbed instead?

I'm glad I do stupid things at times because it really does pay off...  But I hope when things return to 'normal' (whatever that might mean...) that prices normalise or something...  I'm just glad all the units I have have 10 year warranties...  It give me some hope if anything happens to them that at least I can get a replacement...

Most of mine don't really have a hard life at all..  In fact most of them just power a crunching rig which is using between 100w to 200w max I guess depending on the CPU and setup I have it in..  I've a 1200W P2 that's just powering my 3900X and my two 1080 Ti's, that one was second hand too...  That might have had a hard life as the mate I bought it from was running my 3 GTX 580's in SLI with a big overclock on a 3820 I think, was pulling 1400w from the wall he said!!  Not bad for a 1200w unit I guess 



TheLostSwede said:


> Uhm, I don't live in the US, so no such deals here.


Neither do I!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Was there anything else out there Knoxx you could have grabbed instead?



If you mean Brand i buy just Enermax PSUs


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> If you mean Brand i buy just Enermax PSUs


Ah, bit like Intel eh??    No matter   I take it there's not enough Enermax units about the place??


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Ah, bit like Intel eh??



Pretty much it.


----------



## phill (Nov 30, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Pretty much it.


Everyone gotta have a preference  

So back a bit on topic, what are you planning to build with your 1250W PSU now @Knoxx29?   I saw a CPU and cooler I believe so far??...


----------



## Valantar (Nov 30, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> 3 weeks ago i bought an Enermax  MaxTytan 1050W for 212€ and this 1250W costed 325€, for the 200W extra i am paying 113€ more, insane.


With that price difference in mind I have to ask: what kind of setup are you running where you need 1250W and 1050W is insufficient?


----------



## Secret Rival (Nov 30, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> That's a $100 les than the 12TB model here
> It's also exactly what I paid for 8TB model here a few weeks ago



I'm sorry to hear that (didn't want to just 'like' your post, especially under the circumstance). I search for days for price changes and sometimes I get lucky.
I wanted a Seagate 10TB w/USB ports in front  - $158.00 last December, then spent the rest of the year in the mid $250.00's
Keep searching and good luck.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 30, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> I'm sorry to hear that (didn't want to just 'like' your post, especially under the circumstance). I search for days for price changes and sometimes I get lucky.
> I wanted a Seagate 10TB w/USB ports in front  - $158.00 last December, then spent the rest of the year in the mid $250.00's
> Keep searching and good luck.


Nothing to apologise for, it's just how it is here. Very hard to find anything with good discounts.
On the other hand, all Ryzen CPUs and new graphics cards are available at MSRP, rather than some jacked up pricing from greedy shops.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 30, 2020)

Valantar said:


> With that price difference in mind I have to ask: what kind of setup are you running where you need 1250W and 1050W is insufficient?



The 1050W was for a PC that i built for a friend of mine, i wanted to buy a 1050W for myself but as i said before they weren't in stock and Amazon couldn't tell me when they were going to be available again.



phill said:


> what are you planning to build with your 1250W PSU now @Knoxx29?  I saw a CPU and cooler I believe so far??...



10700K, Evga 3080 SLI ( Joke ) Maximus XII Hero, 32GB G.skill Trident Z RGB 3600Mhz and maybe later Watercooling.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 30, 2020)

Some Black Friday stuff arrived. Two radio-stations to play with the kids. Claim to have 10km range, but even half of it will be enough for the 20 EUR or so they cost. And the PSU, I just needed to power an old system. I don't care what's inside and it is not a big deal if it drags the hardware with it . Believe it or not the housing of the PSU is longer just so, to accommodate the fan. The actual PCB finishes like 3cm before the box does. Hey it's got a power cable, which I didn't get with much more expensive PSUs


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 30, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> And the PSU, I just needed to power an old system. I don't care what's inside and it is not a big deal if it drags the hardware with it .


Not sure if I'd trust in a *Professionell *PSU...  But hey, at least you got the thumb screws for free! They didn't bother to include them with my unit.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 30, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Nothing to apologise for, it's just how it is here. Very hard to find anything with good discounts.
> On the other hand, all Ryzen CPUs and new graphics cards are available at MSRP, rather than some jacked up pricing from greedy shops.


Perfectly balanced, as all things should be.

sorry, couldn't resist 



DR4G00N said:


> PSU's are big money these days, I wanted a new one for my bench setup to replace my faulty evga 850 B2 (just out of warranty of course) but when I saw the current prices I gave up.


Really? I thought it was just me that thought that PSUs were above their usual price...



lZKoce said:


> Two radio-stations to play with the kids. Claim to have 10km range, but even half of it will be enough for the 20 EUR or so they cost.


Ah, there are days where I kinda want to get into radio stuff. It's so cool, honestly.


QuietBob said:


> Not sure if I'd trust in a *Professionell *PSU...  But hey, at least you got the thumb screws for free! They didn't bother to include them with my unit.


Looks like German, considering the PSU sticker.


----------



## wolf (Dec 1, 2020)

Secretlab TITAN softweave in black... cant wait to build and sit on this throne.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 1, 2020)

Got an iPad recently and have almost a new system on order right now. Got this recently tho


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

I'd like to share what I've been buying recently.....

Another Sapphire 3850 AGP card and SoundBlaster Live card.....

  

Which then followed by a

    

Was looking about for one of these as I used to own one, but the actual Gainward model, 7800 GS+ I believe it was called??  Well there's one on Ebay right now for £300...  I'm not paying £300 for one!  

    

I had one of these when I was doing a fair bit of benching back in 2015 when I had (and still do) issues with my ex and seeing my now, eldest...  Used to be up more till 2 3 4 sometimes 5am in the mornings running benchmarks as it was a way to take my mind off what was going on..  Must be why I hardly sleep nowadays    Still, saw one of these boards and thought, I'll grab it..  Wasn't a bad price either with the CPU block, so, happy 


  

Another block for general testing   Intel fitting so I believe I can use that on pretty much any of my 115x boards and the 2011 set as well...  Will come in handy because....

     

I picked up another pump and AMD CPU block as well as another very cheap rad...  Be interesting to see what the XSPC rad is like, 480mm model, should be interesting   Oh and the same gent was selling 32GB of G SKill DDR3 2133MHz CL9 stuff, so I thought, what the heck   I'm sure I'll need some more DDR3 at some point..  Sadly no boxes for the RAM but for the price, it'll do just fine 

And finally for the moment, I managed to find another Formula-Z board with all the boxes and plastic covers this time...  (Yes I am really that fussy!!) so the one I picked up a little while ago, I'll get that one up for sale just because I don't need two of these...  (Yes I hope your sitting down for that one lol )

   

Pretty much everything is all tested and working fine, thankfully..  I am just having issues with the 3850 AGP card as no matter what driver I try to install the card with, it just won't take the driver.  Have tried a few different OS and driver versions but it's a stubborn pain in the butt as I can't get it to work...  Well, 3D work..  It's not even installing the Microsoft driver which is most annoying..  I can put in my working 3850 and it detects and installs the drivers perfectly.  This one, no workie   Getting in touch with the seller again on this one....

A few more bits and pieces on the way..  Might have to order myself some more tubing for the loops I'll have to make up but otherwise, I think I'm pretty much set    Still keeping an eye on a few bits and pieces, namely Xeon E1680 V2's and a few motherboards....  We'll see how that goes 



jlewis02 said:


> Got an iPad recently and have almost a new system on order right now. Got this recently thoView attachment 177647


I wish I had more time for my steering wheels and pedals   Did you get the extra gear shifter as well with the bundle?  (I'm guessing not by the pic but just thought I'd ask.... )


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 1, 2020)

@phill, buddy, why don't you save yourself some time and just buy Microcenter or something? 

That aside, very nice gear there!


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 1, 2020)

phill said:


> I'd like to share what I've been buying recently.....
> 
> Another Sapphire 3850 AGP card and SoundBlaster Live card.....
> 
> ...



I just got it in the mail


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 1, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Image quality is great, colors, contrast and brightness are all excellent, black levels are good even when the room is dark.t.


Image quality and blacklevel is poor against my PDP LG from 2010 

OLED ist the only way u can go


----------



## Valantar (Dec 1, 2020)

seth1911 said:


> Image quality and blacklevel is poor against my PDP LG from 2010
> 
> OLED ist the only way u can go


Black level? No doubt. Image quality? That depends - sharpness, color gamut, color volume, brightness have all improved by quite a lot since then. Plasmas were really good in most regards, but personally I don't want a TV consuming 500+ watts during normal use - though I guess it would be useful in winter! As for OLEDs, sadly they still lag behind good LED panels in brightness, which limits color volume and perceived contrast, and risks it looking dim in anything but a dim or dark room. Besides, as I said, it was between the Q80 and the LG CX, and the choice of the Q80 was a conscious one. The CX has the better contrast, pixel response times (and thus clarity, but not input lag), and overall dark room performance, but loses out in bright environments due to much lower brightness (not just peak, but across the board, getting worse the brighter the scene is) and much worse reflectivity. The latter was a big enough deal that we went to a local store to check out the difference, and reflections in the CX are very noticeably worse than the Q80 - LG did a surprisingly poor job with the glass coating there (rtings' reflectivity photos are pretty much spot on). As this TV is going to be used a lot in varied lighting conditions - including what you see in the photo, with the sun essentially hitting the TV, but also later in the day when the sun hits the wall behind the couch - the Q80 was the better choice. The store demo CX even managed to showcase its lack of sustained high PPL brightness in the store demo (which is of course under _terrible_ viewing conditions, but does have brightness cranked) in LG's own demo footage, with skies that should have been bright instead becoming a rather disturbing-looking deep blue. So while there's no doubt OLED has some major advantages, it also has some rather undercommunicated drawbacks that in the end were what tipped the scales for us.

There are of course other OLED alternatives than LG, but they don't seem any better on any of these points, and are all more expensive while also lacking FS, 120Hz and HDMI 2.1, so those were rejected pretty much instantly.

There's little doubt we would have been very happy with a CX too, but that would have required us to swap out the blinds on the living room windows for something that blocks more light


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 1, 2020)

cleaning duties , oh yeah we all love it


----------



## Hattu (Dec 1, 2020)

On friday i bought usb3-sata - case, two 32GB flash sticks and Samsung 860 Evo 1TB SSD. Total 121€, not bad. 

No pictures, thou, had a busy day.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 1, 2020)

Not really a purchase - if anyone's interested 3080 iChill is in stock at caseking:


			https://www.caseking.de/en/inno3d-geforce-rtx-3080-ichill-frostbite-10240-mb-gddr6x-gci3-177.html


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> @phill, buddy, why don't you save yourself some time and just buy Microcenter or something?
> 
> That aside, very nice gear there!


Oh but now you took my surprise away....     What can I say that my signature doesn't already say!? 


jlewis02 said:


> I just got it in the mail


Awesome!!    I love using mine, if only I had the time!!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks Asus and my wallet for this beauty


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 1, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks Asus and my wallet for this beauty
> 
> View attachment 177724


man, that samsung evo plus got my heart the moment i saw it, can you please describe how is it to use this beauty?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> man, that samsung evo plus got my heart the moment i saw it, can you please describe how is it to use this beauty?



I still need to build it   waiting for the case and fans to arrive


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 1, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I still need to build it   waiting for the case and fans to arrive


for the time being, since i have no budget for a samsung evo rn, I bought a  250Gb NVMe ssd from Kingston


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> I bought a 250Gb NVMe ssd from Kingston



How much did you pay for it?


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 1, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> How much did you pay for it?


I paid around 80$ (I live in Brazil and paid 400 BRL, in the conversion the price can change a bit from the original so I guess 80 bucks is the most accurate price)


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> I paid around 80$ (I live in Brazil and paid 400 BRL, in the conversion the price can change a bit from the original so I guess 80 bucks is the most accurate price)


At least here in Germany a 250GB 970 Evo Plus cost 60€ not much difference from a Kingston.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 1, 2020)

Dang, I wish I could live there, here the prices just skyrocket when there is samsung on the name .(probably because they're all imported, no industries here in Brazil can produce those things)
But as soon as we can make it here the prices start to drop a bit, unfortunately I don't think that'll be happening at all


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> here the prices just skyrocket when there is samsung on the name


I thought that.

I wanted to get an Evo plus 1TB but for Gaming isn't worth over a WD Black, only thing gained with the Evo plus is the boot time.


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 1, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I thought that.
> 
> I wanted to get an Evo plus 1TB but for Gaming isn't worth over a WD Black, only thing gained with the Evo plus is the boot time.


Yesterday I bought a 1Tb SATA SSD from aliexpress, it's a kingdian something, I heard that china SSDs are not worth it because of their durability, but it was costing 60$ and I thought that I should give it a try, looking forward to post here my experiences with it.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 1, 2020)

Hattu said:


> No pictures, thou, had a busy day.


No pictures, no like. 
JK!


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 1, 2020)

Got this the other day. My first ever nvme drive


This is the speed compared to a sata Samsung 800-something Evo


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 1, 2020)

I managed to get my hands on a RX 6800 so I hope it can last me the year out if not more


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 2, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I managed to get my hands on a RX 6800 so I hope it can last me the year out if not more


Damn so jelly right now. At msrp or from scalpers?


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 2, 2020)

RAM upgrade for my system arrived today...









...a 2x16GB kit of Team T-Force Dark Z 3600MHz memory for $110 USD. The DIMMs use SpecTek (Micron) B-die memory chips.






I dropped it in my system, turned the speed up to 3600MHz, and it just works, which surprised me since I'm running Zen+.






Seems to work perfectly. Haven't run Memtest yet, but so far so good. It nudged my Geekbench 4 score just over 5000 single-core, so that's cool I guess.


----------



## wolf (Dec 2, 2020)

Built the Secretlab TITAN and a new desk for my little corner, this chair is worth every penny.

Everything the reviews say really, top tier quality, every single part or function just feels sturdy and premium. It's a little on the firm side which I actually really like, but apparently will break in too. 10/10 would buy again.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 2, 2020)

ShurikN said:


> Damn so jelly right now. At msrp or from scalpers?



From a non scalper, meet face-2-face but I traded in my old MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon-AC, Samsung 970 EVO 500GB NVME SSD and Sapphire PULSE RX 5700 XT + about £339 which makes my lift easier so I don't have to sell them myself


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 2, 2020)

Tried I have to get a RTX3070 and then either a RX6800 or RX6800XT so I went in a different direction.
All in full working order:
One MSI's Radeon Navi 56 Air Boost;
One Sparkle Computer Geforce 7950GT
One AMD Radeon RX480 8GB
One Nvidia QuadroFX 4600.
Le: oh and two gtx295's which for some reason or another are not displaying anything on my Crosshair VI E X370 mb yet just fine them post on A8N-E


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 2, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> Tried I have to get a RTX3070 and then either a RX6800 or RX6800XT so I went in a different direction.
> All in full working order:
> One MSI's Radeon Navi 56 Air Boost;
> One Sparkle Computer Geforce 7950GT
> ...



NNice, I was on the lookout for a Vega56, but prices ain't right for second hand. Not even on Ebay. And the funny thing is some Vegas56 are the price of Vega64. These cards used to be cheaper half a year ago. Now it is not worth IMO.


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 2, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> cleaning duties , oh yeah we all love it



finished the Pc


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 2, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> finished the Pc
> View attachment 177857


specs?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 2, 2020)

Just bought this the other day at Microcenter. HDR on it is quite nice and now I can finally stream at a 16:9 ratio. I will miss my ultra wide greatly but even though this is technically a downgrade, it's a nice upgrade for me considering what I want to do with it.


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 2, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> specs?



the athlon is just for reminiscing , um 3700x 5700xt uno ....


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Dec 2, 2020)

At last bought my first 144 Hz Monitor LG 27GN950


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 2, 2020)

p1ngwe1 said:


> At last bought my first 144 Hz Monitor LG 27GN950
> 
> View attachment 177882View attachment 177883View attachment 177884


Enjoy!


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 2, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> Not really a purchase - if anyone's interested 3080 iChill is in stock at caseking:
> 
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/en/inno3d-geforce-rtx-3080-ichill-frostbite-10240-mb-gddr6x-gci3-177.html



thats a sik looking card @Chomiq fraking 1700 aus dollars still


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2020)

p1ngwe1 said:


> At last bought my first 144 Hz Monitor LG 27GN950
> 
> View attachment 177882View attachment 177883View attachment 177884



I was almost buying one of those and even added it to my Amazon cart but after reading all the Customer reviews i decided not to buy it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 2, 2020)

p1ngwe1 said:


> At last bought my first 144 Hz Monitor LG 27GN950
> 
> View attachment 177882View attachment 177883View attachment 177884


I envy you... 
You're going to have to write up a review of it.


----------



## r.h.p (Dec 2, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> thats a sik looking card @Chomiq fraking 1700 aus dollars still


oh i m sorry i didn't mean to make you sad , its my rule to not go over 1000 aus dollars for GPU ... uno ?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 2, 2020)

p1ngwe1 said:


> At last bought my first 144 Hz Monitor LG 27GN950
> 
> View attachment 177882View attachment 177883View attachment 177884


Looks like there will be a new firmware coming.








						LG to Release New Firmware for 27GN950 with Several Major Updates and Bug Fixes - TFTCentral
					

Share this contentDuring the course of our current testing of the LG 27GN950 we came across a couple of issues,




					www.tftcentral.co.uk


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 2, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Looks like there will be a new firmware coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll admit that I find weird that now monitors need firmware updates.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 2, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I'll admit that I find weird that now monitors need firmware updates.


Why is it weird? It could be done before, but generally not by the user. And need... Well, in this case it adds some features and fixes some issues.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 2, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why is it weird? It could be done before, but generally not by the user. And need... Well, in this case it adds some features and fixes some issues.


It's weird to me because I saw monitors as this thing that you simply used as it was, at most adjusting its color profile or resolution/refresh rate (and most of this done through the OS settings). I suppose that I simply didn't realize how complex the display hardware has become.


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 2, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why is it weird? It could be done before, but generally not by the user. And need... Well, in this case it adds some features and fixes some issues.


Most TV's these days have 1 or more usb ports Same as some monitors.
the TV firmware is / can be updated by end user via os menu with new firmware on usb stick
I expect the same can be done to this monitor


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 3, 2020)

dorsetknob said:


> Most TV's these days have 1 or more usb ports Same as some monitors.
> the TV firmware is / can be updated by end user via os menu with new firmware on usb stick
> I expect the same can be done to this monitor


Eh? My TV let's me know when there's a new update and you simply select update and off it goes. No need to fiddle with USB sticks and manual downloads.
This monitor does it via the Windows software it comes with, again no need to plug in a USB drive.



windwhirl said:


> It's weird to me because I saw monitors as this thing that you simply used as it was, at most adjusting its color profile or resolution/refresh rate (and most of this done through the OS settings). I suppose that I simply didn't realize how complex the display hardware has become.


They've never been quite that simple, but in the past it was done over a serial interface or similar. It was rare to have user upgradeable firmwares. I think it's a good thing, as the display standards are getting more and more complex, although at the same time, we're becoming beta testers for more and more hardware, so I guess this is why things are being fixed with an update later on the days.


----------



## heky (Dec 3, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> This monitor does it via the Windows software it comes with, again no need to plug in a USB drive.


Wait a minute, so this monitor updates its firmware over the HDMI cable? Obviously not, it has to be connected to USB. So it is practically the same as connecting a USB stick.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 3, 2020)

heky said:


> Wait a minute, so this monitor updates its firmware over the HDMI cable?


No, it's still over USB, but over a cable from the PC, not a USB drive... 
But you knew that...


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 3, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> Not sure if I'd trust in a *Professionell *PSU...  But hey, at least you got the thumb screws for free! They didn't bother to include them with my unit.



You certainly shouldn't.  That PSU bears intertech markings, a name Deer switched to when people realized their PSUs were cleverly disguised electronic bombs.

He most likely has a genuine Deer PSU.  Few are worse.



windwhirl said:


> Looks like German, considering the PSU sticker.



That's what the forest animal PSU ilumanti want you to think...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2020)

Please don't Judge me for the RGB fans


----------



## xtreemchaos (Dec 3, 2020)

just brought meself one of these to go with my 3900x, i know its just the same as the pro wifi but i like the cut of its jib for 30 quid more


----------



## racer243l (Dec 3, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Please don't Judge me for the RGB fans


They are worth their money. I have six of them in my main rig and four in my home theater system and love to play around with different color profiles all day


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2020)

racer243l said:


> They are worth their money


How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 3, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Please don't Judge me for the RGB fans
> 
> View attachment 177974


Never understood the point in people hating rgb. Just because it defaults in unicorn puke doesnt mean you have to keep it that way. You could literally change it to any color you want instead of having to buy new fans each time you wanna color swap. Hell right now, I have a christmas theme going with reds, greens and whites.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 3, 2020)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Never understood the point in people hating rgb. Just because it defaults in unicorn puke doesnt mean you have to keep it that way. You could literally change it to any color you want instead of having to buy new fans each time you wanna color swap. Hell right now, I have a christmas theme going with reds, greens and whites.


Hi,
Usually the rgb bloated crapware that is hated.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 3, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Please don't Judge me for the RGB fans


What? No Noctua fans?


----------



## racer243l (Dec 3, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> How much did you pay for yours?


I got three included with my 500D SE RGB Case. That case comes with those three fans and a Commander Pro for 249,99€. Not a bad deal tbh.
The other triple pack I got for 74,90€ on Prime Day back in 2018.
For my HTPC a got another triple pack for 64,90€ in Cyber Week and a single one for 27,90€.

And yes, I looked into my order history for that


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> What? No Noctua fans?


Noctua just for the cooler 



racer243l said:


> The triple pack i got for 74,90€ on Prime Day back in 2018.


Looks like price hasn't changed much since then, i got the triple pack for 80€ and the single one for 25€


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 5, 2020)

First time in forever I’m on current generation hardware.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 5, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> First time in forever I’m on current generation hardware. View attachment 178222View attachment 178223View attachment 178224View attachment 178225




Very nice!!!


----------



## phill (Dec 5, 2020)

I've managed to get a few things as well of late..  Thought I'd share them with you all...

I saw a cheap Seagate 5TB 2.5" drive whilst I happened to be on Amazon looking for some other bits and pieces...

    

So I grabbed two, mate will have the other.  Not a bad price I didn't think being £25 ish knocked off and it's nice and easy to move about so happy days 

Next up I saw a Asrock Z87 OC Formula on Ebay...  I thought, umm, looks good...  So I looked it over and messaged the seller to find out what he was after for it....  Turns out, he wanted just £45 for it, so I basically had to wait for the guy who put the offer in first, but he never came back, so I ended up paying for it pretty quickly and well, here we go 

    

Very happy purchase, since I was after one and this was just too much of a bargain to say no to....  So I had to have it! 

And then I happened to have a look around for another Asrock board, just so happened to be looking out and I found this for a bargain as well....  So I went and messaged the seller and we agreed a price that he wanted, £80 (I didn't bother to haggle much there, as the ones I'd previously seen where double that and some more... ) so again snapped his hand off and bought that asap....  The bidding showed a perfect socket and all the much needed accessories I was after, so I went nuts!  

        

Althought sadly when I got the board through and checked it over, I noticed that the socket was damaged, I was gutted...  I messaged the seller and confirmed and he took full responsibility and was amazing about it.  He said to basically give it a go to repair the socket, so I did and wow it must mean I actually know what I'm doing cos...  Yeah, it works!!   I'm going to try and install an OS today and get the rest of the board tested to just make sure that all the device drivers work and away we go  

I also was having a look about for some memory, I was helping a mate get a X570 + 5950X sorted out and saw that Ebay had an offer on things to give out 20% discount for some items, so I went and found some of the Viper kits I had had in the past..  They where all in stock, lowest prices I could find (even checked the sellers main page and whilst the prices where cheaper there, with the discount, made it a steal!) so I kinda ordered a few kits and well they turned up pretty quickly as well...

 

Now, we have 3 32GB 3200MHz kits (these are for the Mrs/my girls and the crunching PCs I have about the place and being less than £100 a set, it was such a bargain!!  
I'd also seen some 32GB 3600MHz kits that where about £100 each with the discount, so I had 4 of those...  Two for me and two for my mate, so my 3900X I have now with 64GB in when I finally can get a 5950X in my other Crosshair 8 board, I'll use the 3600MHz kit in with that..  I was toying with the idea of grabbing some G Skill Royal kits but as they seem to be releasing some higher bins kits and higher density kits as well, I might hold off and grab some at a later date..  
And last but not least, I saw a 16GB 4000MHz kit as well, not the tightest of timings or anything at all, but again, 20% off made it around £90 and I thought why the heck not   So I grabbed that too....  This will be going in my EVGA Z390 Dark that I have over in the US at the moment, along with a 9900k I've also got there   I swear my mate must love me!!  

I've found and ordered two more motherboard and CPU combo's as well which I had my eyes on, so when they come through I'll get my mate to send me over some pics..  I've also ordered a few water cooling fittings since I've got a few loops to put together for some hardware here and missing a few things..  I'll post a few pics of those up as well when they arrive    Have struggled like hell to get a basic part as far as I'm concerned for a drain barb, can't find one anywhere!  



What does anyone call these barbs??  I must be seriously stupid cos I can't find the little suckers anywhere!!

I've a few other bits and pieces that have turned up but I'll put more detailed pics and such in another thread, but here they are briefly...

   



 

Someone gave me a great deal on a PS5...  Although I'm sure it was made by Sony and not Atari....... Meh, I'm sure I'll get to use it


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 5, 2020)

Scored a promo for Ghost of Tsushima on PS4 with Cap t-shirt as a bonus, 50% off from retail price.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 5, 2020)

phill said:


> Next up I saw a Asrock Z87 OC Formula on Ebay... I thought, umm, looks good... So I looked it over and messaged the seller to find out what he was after for it.... Turns out, he wanted just £45 for it, so I basically had to wait for the guy who put the offer in first, but he never came back, so I ended up paying for it pretty quickly and well, here we go


Geez now that's a steal for one of the best 1150 boards out there. Time to do some SuperPi32M 5GHz Efficiency.


----------



## Vendor (Dec 6, 2020)

got a used ps4 controller for a very good price of ₹1500


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Geez now that's a steal for one of the best 1150 boards out there. Time to do some SuperPi32M 5GHz Efficiency.


If only I had a good enough CPU I could use with it!!     My 4770k is de-lidded but it needs new TIM and the core die temps are all over the place..  Terrible..  Had it perfectly good enough but not anymore lol


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 7, 2020)

phill said:


> My 4770k is de-lidded but it needs new TIM and the core die temps are all over the place..


Well then it’s  time to pull up the sleeves for another fresh coating of paste if you have the time to spare.


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Dec 7, 2020)

New VGA


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Well then it’s  time to pull up the sleeves for another fresh coating of paste if you have the time to spare.


I've got some MX4 but I'm not sure that's the best in the world to use?  Hopefully better than the Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 that was on there as that's all I had at the time...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 7, 2020)

A few purchases





For those that saw this: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4407987

I returned the Case because i didn't like it and was too small, also no rear fan can be mounted, so i ordered Something a little bit bigger:





Pretty Funny such a big Case where you can mount 8x front Fans, 3x top fans and 2 rear fans 

@phill ordered from UK

as soon as i get it delivered i will post some pictures.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 7, 2020)

phill said:


> I've got some MX4 but I'm not sure that's the best in the world to use?  Hopefully better than the Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 that was on there as that's all I had at the time...


Noctua's NTH2 isn't bad.


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> A few purchases
> 
> View attachment 178570
> 
> ...


You should have said, if you used my account I might have been able to get you free delivery!! 

Can't wait to see the pics when it comes through @Knoxx29 !! 



kapone32 said:


> Noctua's NTH2 isn't bad.


I have heard of it before but never used it..  It might be worth a go!


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 7, 2020)

phill said:


> I have heard of it before but never used it.. It might be worth a go!


Sorry for the late response. Does this help? And you've already logged off. So much for catching you while logged in.


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Sorry for the late response. Does this help? And you've already logged off. So much for catching you while logged in.
> View attachment 178615


Not logged off far   Just downloading a few codec's for my server..

So which I already had hoped and guessed, that the MX-4 is better stuff, what about the Noctua stuff that @kapone32 suggested?  How does that compare to the MX-4?


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 8, 2020)

Finally got a high refresh monitor. 1440p 144hz with overclock to 165hz.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 8, 2020)

Minor upgrade


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Minor upgrade
> 
> View attachment 178676
> View attachment 178672
> View attachment 178674


That Innod3D card looks like it'll give that 3080 a run for its money no worries


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh yeah, spent 4 months with that card. DDR3 sweetness.


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> Oh yeah, spent 4 months with that card. DDR3 sweetness.


Man that's the sweet spot !!      How do you like the new card??  Graphics must have gone terrible!?!


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 8, 2020)

Old out a bit newer IN..


----------



## FireFox (Dec 8, 2020)

phill said:


> You should have said, if you used my account I might have been able to get you free delivery!!



It was an spontaneous purchase, i didn't even think a minute when i was already clicking on buy it now


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 8, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Sorry for the late response. Does this help? And you've already logged off. So much for catching you while logged in.
> View attachment 178615


I can only compare it to what I have used before. It is about 3 degrees cooler than the NTH1 paste for Noctua which was about 2 degrees cooler than the MX-4. One thing I can say is that the Noctua is a newer formula that spreads easy and has no burn in time.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 8, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> Old out a bit newer IN..


Giving your cabinet a new coat of paint, so to speak


----------



## SenditMakine (Dec 8, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> First time in forever I’m on current generation hardware. View attachment 178222View attachment 178223View attachment 178224View attachment 178225


man... that's awesome...
how much for the whole thing?


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 8, 2020)

phill said:


> Not logged off far   Just downloading a few codec's for my server..
> 
> So which I already had hoped and guessed, that the MX-4 is better stuff, what about the Noctua stuff that @kapone32 suggested?  How does that compare to the MX-4?


Just grab some LM, it's not super cheap but 1g will last a good while, the difference is worth it.


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Just grab some LM, it's not super cheap but 1g will last a good while, the difference is worth it.


Liquid metal??


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 8, 2020)

phill said:


> Liquid metal??


Yes, I'm assuming this is for the die and not on the IHS.


----------



## phill (Dec 8, 2020)

Ah well, yes that definitely will need doing...  However...  If it requires some skill, I'm not the guy


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 9, 2020)

I mean, this has a lot to do with tech...







Got my copy of CP2077 two days early. Interestingly it said my order was delayed, and right as I was about to cancel it, it said it was ready for pickup.

Currently preloading it. Hope it ends up being good.


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 9, 2020)

SenditMakine said:


> man... that's awesome...
> how much for the whole thing?


More than I should have paid.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2020)

I hate Aios but don't ask me why i bought one


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 9, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> Giving your cabinet a new coat of paint, so to speak


LOl no (i kinda should) that is exactly is a brush for my GPU.. to un-dust it(loads of animals intha house)


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I hate Aios but don't ask me why i bought one



Why'd ya buy one?   

Honestly, some are pretty decent and it sure makes water cooling quick and easy.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 9, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> LOl no (i kinda should) that is exactly is a brush for my GPU.. to un-dust it(loads of animals intha house)


Hah, I use the same type of paint brush for my junk. Most of it is just gathering dust so...  



Secret Rival said:


> BLAC X Duet drive double drive dock by Thermaltake.


For the BlacX duet you should marry a WD Black and a Toshiba X


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 9, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I hate Aios but don't ask me why i bought one


Pretty much a pre-assembled custom loop in a box. I had one of the older 240 versions, performance was pretty good.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 9, 2020)

The idea of new hardware (CPUs and GPUs) being a bit hard to come by, I figured I'd shift gears and get something else to entertain myself with.

I moved away from the 3 monitor setup (3 - 24" 1920x1080 monitors in 2D Surround for 5760x1080) and to a much improved single monitor.

Over Black Friday I found a helluva deal for a Dell 32" LED QHD monitor (2560x1440) for about $320. I picked it up last Saturday since I had to wait for stock to come in and now she's up and running and it's so nice. The monitor supports up to 165Hz, but I've got her set to 120Hz...easier on my 980Ti to keep up with the frame rates in games I'm playing.

In the picture (glare on the monitor is due to the flash I forgot on) you can see one of the 24" monitors to the left of my new one, I'm leaving that spare monitor out for the wife so when she works from home she can extend her macbook pro to it so she's not staring at a tiny 15" screen all day - plus she's used to using a couple of 27" monitors at work and she complains all the time about not having enough screen space to use.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Why'd ya buy one?


simply too lazy to build custom loop.



DR4G00N said:


> I had one of the older 240 versions, performance was pretty good.


It's a big relief for me to hear that.


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 9, 2020)

Waiting on a few deliveries, but this came in the meantime and I really like it as an option for no ex drive cases.

BLAC X Duet drive double drive dock by Thermaltake.

I also bought the MX1 Plus Water Block by Thermaltake and am waiting on the CDL 480m Radiator.

The block is new and out of stock for a bit so I wonder - has anyone picked it up and using it yet?
I like Thermaltake for the most part, curious about other peoples feelings for T.T.
Here is the dock and water block. I can suggest the dock, works well and cheap.

Any feedback on the Water Block would be most welcome.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 9, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> simply too lazy to build custom loop.



Ah, I was just giving ya crap bro.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 9, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Ah, I was just giving ya crap bro.


I know.
First i need to see CPU ( 10700K ) and GPU ( 3080 ) temperatures then i can decide if keep the Aio or move to Custom loop.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Dec 10, 2020)

I got these two Creative products this week for cyber Monday week.  A portable speaker and USB soundcard. Their selling for a huge discount and after contemplating for awhile I grab it knowing their original retail price is much higher. This would be my last spent in awhile for this current climate where I have to make my finances last.

Ever since I was a teen I had been a huge fan of creative with their mp3 players and soundcards. They have high quality products.  The last portable speaker and USB external soundcard combo was more than 10 years ago. Finally a successor to them. This speaker is called "Iroar Go" a 5 driver speaker in small water resistant package The rectangle shape make it great to transport with my laptop. 3 drivers at the centre and 2 at side with the silver logo plate.  It actually pretty heavy for its size, like I am carrying a brick. Testing this out, boy is the speaker loud. I am amazed by how crisp sounding it sound. Though my hearing now is not as good as when I was teen before they do sound great.

As for the soundcard, it does sound a lot better than onboard audio but comparing it with my other cheaper USB soundcard a Ugreen brand one, I don't feel like its a huge difference on my headphone. Have not fully test it out just a quick listen. So far the sound is a lot cleaner though but I prefer more punch on the bass side, I need to look at the eq settings. I guess this just how creative default sound like.


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 10, 2020)

Christmas came early 

-LG 38GL950G 38" Ultrawide
-EVGA 3080 XC3 Ultra


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 10, 2020)

That monitor box... oof!


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah, it's a little rough, lol
Was an open box item from bestbuy 

Luckily the monitor itself was mint.



EarthDog said:


> That monitor box... oof!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 10, 2020)

Psychoholic said:


> Yeah, it's a little rough, lol
> Was an open box item from bestbuy
> 
> Luckily the monitor itself was mint.



I had purchased my new monitor from Best Buy - the box almost just as bad as yours. It was NIB, but the outside of the box looked like it was drug across the concrete floor on a few sides of the box. The original seal on the box was still intact, so it hadn't been opened....but the outside of the box looked like crap.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 11, 2020)

Soon™





I wanted to wait for the price of the 128GB version to drop even further but the battery in my mate 9 is rapidly deteriorating and the cold temperatures here arent helping.

Considered doing going down the cheaper route of replacing the battery but ebay listings on genuine batteries cant be trusted and £20 for less suspicious listings its a bit of a moot point when i could put that £20 towards something that is better, faster. Stronger.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 11, 2020)

Bought some knobs today 
"turn them if you got them" ,oh and place holder for future 5000 something cpu.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 12, 2020)

It's-a-here! Upgrade Complete 









Psychoholic said:


> Christmas came early
> 
> -LG 38GL950G 38" Ultrawide
> -EVGA 3080 XC3 Ultra View attachment 179024View attachment 179025



My own 27GL850 came in a box that looked *almost* as bad as this but no issues with the monitor it self thankfully.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 13, 2020)

installing today after I drink some coffee






EDIT: Well install is going to wait for a few days. I was just gifted a 500 gb Samsung 980 Pro M2 drive to go with the new motherboard. I was going to use a 2.5" WD Blue with it until I got a M2 drive. So now I wait until Tuesday for the drive to get here


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 13, 2020)

New memory made more difference than I thought going from 2400-4000mhz I knew it would help but not that much.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 13, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> New memory made more difference than I thought going from 2400-4000mhz I knew it would help but not that much.View attachment 179394



We all know it was the RGB that made things better.


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 13, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> New memory made more difference than I thought going from 2400-4000mhz I knew it would help but not that much.View attachment 179394



Nice. I have the Royal Z. I need to upgrade as soon as I get a better chip to match with them. G Skill is nice. I just got the Gold to add a bit of color, almost got these though.



neatfeatguy said:


> We all know it was the RGB that made things better.



Haha, it's funny the way RGB always gets killed.     <-----that's RGB beer, btw so drink at your own risk.


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

Calmmo said:


> It's-a-here! Upgrade Complete
> 
> 
> View attachment 179359View attachment 179361
> ...


Please let us know what it's like     I've a 3900X myself, so hoping to find a 5950X for the other two boards I have.....


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 14, 2020)

phill said:


> Please let us know what it's like     I've a 3900X myself, so hoping to find a 5950X for the other two boards I have.....


Hi,
Ditto only problem 10900k and z490 Apex released first at a good price so I went that way instead.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 14, 2020)

phill said:


> Please let us know what it's like     I've a 3900X myself, so hoping to find a 5950X for the other two boards I have.....


Slightly Lower Idle temps, almost every core can hit 4950mhz (2nd ccd has a few @ 4850).
R20 Temps are 7-8c lower than the 3900x (which hit exactly 74-75c), at least after running it 3-4 times looped, didnt really bother to test for longer.

IF1900 out of the box, bdie holding up fine at 3800 16-16-16-36, I will try to go higher once Gigabyte decides to release non beta bioses and hopefully 1.1.8.0 soon.
Something about the current bios feels undercooked. Only getting 8400 R20 with avg core clock @ 42xx (and thats with everything in the BG/network killed, AIO running at max), ST 635.

At these temps im actually now tempted to try PBO some more, but with 280/230/230 PBO settings only got 8600 but it's too early to tell if its just as useless as it was for my 3900x (low quality early 7nm silicon without any headroom, i used to get 7300stock/7400pbo)


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 14, 2020)

Joining the fugly brown family 

Gonna test it later today


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2020)

Finally the Corsair Obsidian 1000D arrived


----------



## phill (Dec 14, 2020)

I've got that same pink tent!!    Well my daughters have 

Loving the case mate!!  Reminds me of the Thermaltake case I had where Isabelle and Sophia can fit inside it together!!


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 14, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Finally the Corsair Obsidian 1000D arrived


That thing is huge! "Two person lift required"? Glad you had that little helper around


----------



## FireFox (Dec 14, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> That thing is huge! "Two person lift required"? Glad you had that little helper around


it's pretty big, 15kg , the guy from DPD helped me


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi,
Hope it came with casters lol maybe a little hammock


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 14, 2020)

I saw that in Micro Center - over $500.00!! Looked like my old Kenwood stereo rack!


----------



## neatfeatguy (Dec 14, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> it's pretty big, 15kg , the guy from DPD helped me



I remember when I got my CoolerMaster Cosmos 1000 - loved the look of the case, but later found the air flow in it sucked. The net weight is 16.9kg for the case.....after getting everything installed the case had to weigh a good 24-25kg (around 55 pounds). The case sat on the ground, next to the desk. It sucked moving the case the couple of times I needed to. Hopefully you're not planning on moving it around much, if at all.


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 15, 2020)

Was expecting twin delivery but this came 1st, reservoir is on a truck somewhere.
It's pretty much a brand new product, came out late November. We'll see if it is
worth it. 






.....the late arrival.


----------



## Disparia (Dec 15, 2020)

Work is switching employee rewards vendor so we all had to cash out. Needed a headset and this was on the list... Alienware 310H.



Listened to music (flac), movies, and some games and overall I'm pleased with them. Since they were free... 8/10, would accept again! My only problem isn't the sound but rather the feel. It's taking a long time to get them to feel "right". My previous Steelseries Siberia felt great from the first minute until it's last.

I did all of the before looking of the price... which seems to be about $70-80 depending on where you look. I don't know about that. I think some would feel it lacks low-end and there are many better sets in this price range. However, the packaging is top-notch.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 15, 2020)

New build for me

The Xonar gave me a ton of problems, I think it has a short in it but I loved my old Essence in my last PC so I went with the STX II and I am wishing I went with the AE5 instead since the noise floor seems to be worst than the last AE-5 I heard.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> That thing is huge! "Two person lift required"? Glad you had that little helper around


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 16, 2020)

neatfeatguy said:


> It sucked moving the case the couple of times I needed to. Hopefully you're not planning on moving it around much, if at all.



I had to move it a few times when i was installing the hardwares and it was a pain in the ass, fortunately my wife helped me  because on my own i couldn't  the exact weight i don't really know but the seller where i bought it from claim 29.5Kg approx, my plan was to install a second System into it but then it would be impossible to move it around if i have to.


----------



## phill (Dec 16, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I had to move it a few times when i was installing the hardwares and it was a pain in the ass, fortunately my wife helped me  because on my own i couldn't  the exact weight i don't really know but the seller where i bought it from claim 29.5Kg approx, my plan was to install a second System into it but then it would be impossible to move it around if i have to.
> 
> View attachment 179734


You might need some sat trucks or a mini forklift    Can't wait to see it up and running sir!!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 16, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Finally the Corsair Obsidian 1000D arrived
> 
> View attachment 179486
> View attachment 179483View attachment 179484View attachment 179485View attachment 179487View attachment 179488View attachment 179489


nice but personally i like the previous version


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 16, 2020)

Picked up this kit over the weekend. I bought a second Samsung 980Pro M.2 yesterday and installed it. Man is this M.2 blazing fast. I also had anew retail box for windows 10 pro that i used on this build instead of the home.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> Picked up this kit over the weekend. I bought a second Samsung 980Pro M.2 yesterday and installed it. Man is this M.2 blazing fast. I also had anew retail box for windows 10 pro that i used on this build instead of the home.
> 
> View attachment 179796
> 
> View attachment 179797


Nice! Why did you go with Windows 10 Home?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 16, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Why did you go with Windows 10 Home?



If you read above I actually went with Pro. I bought home but when I arrived at my house I realized I had a brand new sealed Windows 10 pro. So the Pro got used and the Home will get used this weekend in a build I am doing for my daughter.

I only built this new PC because I was not happy with my performance in Cyberpunk. A load of money later and now I am more than happy with the performance!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> If you read above I actually went with Pro.


My bad, was looking at the picture...



WhiteNoise said:


> I only built this new PC because I was not happy with my performance in Cyberpunk.


A lot of people are doing that.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 16, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> I only built this new PC because I was not happy with my performance in Cyberpunk. A load of money later and now I am more than happy with the performance!


I think Im gonna start using that when people complain about game performance. "...have you tried throwing money at it?"

I mean, it usually does work the best. Im sure itll be well recieved.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 16, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> Was expecting twin delivery


Expecting twin delivery and you get one. Usually the other way around


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 16, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> I think Im gonna start using that when people complain about game performance. "...have you tried throwing money at it?"
> 
> I mean, it usually does work the best. Im sure itll be well recieved.



I have no qualms throwing money at my problems to make them go away. lol As long as they are 1st world problems.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 17, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> I have no qualms throwing money at my problems to make them go away. lol As long as they are 1st world problems.


Remind me never to make you angry. I don't wanna wake up in a mercenary rape dungeon after stealing your parking spot.


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 17, 2020)

Oh my gosh that thing looks pretty sweet. refering to the big graphics card picture up farther on this post.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 17, 2020)

So I have been using a Logitech G600 since 2012. I love this mouse so much I bought another one (still new in the box) for when the first one died. Just in case they became non-existent. For the past couple of years though I have been curious about trying the Razer Naga. I always talk myself out of it though because the G600 is that good.  Well, no longer! The Naga Trinity is sitting here tonight and though part of me hopes I don't like it, another part of me thinks it might be better.


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice mouse, but I'm more interested in that piece of older tech poking out from behind it. PP or SET? I know it ain't an OTL by those big ole transformer caps.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 17, 2020)

robot zombie said:


> Nice mouse, but I'm more interested in that piece of older tech poking out from behind it. PP or SET? I know it ain't an OTL by those big ole transformer caps.



It is a dual mono design OTL amp. It is A  LaFigaro 339 .


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 17, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I had to move it a few times when i was installing the hardwares and it was a pain in the ass, fortunately my wife helped me  because on my own i couldn't  the exact weight i don't really know but the seller where i bought it from claim 29.5Kg approx, my plan was to install a second System into it but then it would be impossible to move it around if i have to.
> 
> View attachment 179734



Holy crap that's heavier than my old RV02 with a system in it and this weighs half a ton well feels like it does when you've a bad back


----------



## robot zombie (Dec 17, 2020)

WhiteNoise said:


> It is a dual mono design OTL amp. It is A  LaFigaro 339 .


Interesting design on that one, to me anyway. Two of those have to be power transformers, I assume. But the third one intrigues me. Chokes tucked in there maybe? Never really got much of a look at the fancier OTL designs, threw me right off! Definitely never seen one that didn't hide stuff like that under a big shroud/enclosure.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 17, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> well feels like it does when you've a bad back



You got the point, because i have Spinal disc herniation such a heavy Case is a problem for me when moving it.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 17, 2020)

Done waiting, pulled trigger on 3070


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 17, 2020)

For me , the only real logical successor to the 3300x is the 5800x . Sure maybe it doesn't warrant 4 times the price that I paid for the r3 , think of it as a birthday gift to self if you will.
Le: my 1st ever cpu purchased in wich the year of the purchase matches the one laser etched on the IHS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> For me , the only real logical successor to the *3300x* is the 5800x .


Don't you mean 3800X?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 17, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't you mean 3800X?


Nope he really upgraded


			https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-3-3300x
		

and then here I am waiting for a 5600X to replace my 3700X ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2020)

INSTG8R said:


> Nope he really upgraded
> 
> 
> https://www.amd.com/en/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-3-3300x
> ...


Oops, didn't see their system specs.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 17, 2020)

One CCD( and CCX) config are both, that what I was hinting.
le: quick couple of tests ss.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 17, 2020)

The M.2 heatsink I posted I bought finally arrived. Transportation packaging didn't make it, but the product is not damaged. I hooked it up to my fan controller and it's breezing happily.
Some feedback: the tiny fan is dead silent. I tested turning the knob on the Lamptron and it didn't make much difference. There is a difference between the temperature on the display and a software. Software reports 35 degrees and the display shows 46. Not sure who's right or wrong , but for the $12 bucks or so, it's a lot of fun. 


The patient: ahhh stickers...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> The M.2 heatsink I posted I bought finally arrived. Transportation packaging didn't make it, but the product is not damaged. I hooked it up to my fan controller and it's breezing happily.
> 
> View attachment 179928View attachment 179929View attachment 179930
> The patient: ahhh stickers...
> View attachment 179931View attachment 179932View attachment 179933


Very nice!


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 17, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Eminem is simply out of this world.





WhiteNoise said:


> Picked up this kit over the weekend. I bought a second Samsung 980Pro M.2 yesterday and installed it. Man is this M.2 blazing fast. I also had anew retail box for windows 10 pro that i used on this build instead of the home.



I have that 5 pack of Notos O120, very good ring fans for $15.00. (69$ for 5 pack).


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 17, 2020)

GTX1070 for some more FPS for GTA5 and of course for more science(PPD) in regards to F@H..




oo nope i already had the cat


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 18, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> The M.2 heatsink I posted I bought finally arrived


You ordered an M.2 heatsink and they sent you a Natural Cooling Disk. Sounds like a fair trade


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 18, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> You got the point, because i have Spinal disc herniation such a heavy Case is a problem for me when moving it.



yeah partially separated disc in my lower back here so I feel ya pain brother



lZKoce said:


> The M.2 heatsink I posted I bought finally arrived.



What were the write intensive temps that's the one you want to pay attention to as long as it's not throttling your writes because of heat you didn't have a problem


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2020)

Pretty good for a media PC aka my 2nd PC


----------



## ixi (Dec 18, 2020)

witkazy said:


> Done waiting, pulled trigger on 3070
> View attachment 179878



Oh, so you're the one who is feeding scalpers, thanks alot! Riot, riot incoming!


Lucky sanava man! Congratulation with new gpu , hope it serves well!


----------



## witkazy (Dec 18, 2020)

ixi said:


> Oh, so you're the one who is feeding scalpers, thanks alot! Riot, riot incoming!
> 
> 
> Lucky sanava man! Congratulation with new gpu , hope it serves well!


Nope, unless You call retailers scalpers   
( in Iceland they kinda are , actually ) Cheers.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 18, 2020)

I picked up the ROG Strix RX5700XT today and boy, what a beast it is. It's massive in fact and quite toasty in comparison to the RX580.
It's also very heavy so I was handling it like a newborn baby, lol.
*Double the performance in SOTTR* and frankly, I've never experienced a performance boost on that level. Amazing.
Having read about the heatsink and bad screws problem, I was quick to check that the cooler wasn't coming away from the backplate before fitting and fortunately it looks like Asus fixed the problem.
Thanks to *Steve at Hardware Unboxed* for that info!
  

Now for some gaming at superior frame rates!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 19, 2020)

Bought it 3 days ago  



Sorry for the joke.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 19, 2020)

Does this count as tech purchase? It has an electronic ignition system and Core i7 sticker that I put there for no apparent reason.   Electronic ignition is standard on modern chainsaws and contains a certain chip. I have no idea how it looks and who made it because there's no way to "open" the ignition module without destroying it. So it should count as tech purchase, right?

Brace yourselves, winter is coming! Condition: impeccable for a 30 year old machine. All original parts, never opened, very light use. Specs: 61,5 ccm, 4,6 PS, compression 11,5 bars (~170 PSI), cold start after 4-5 pulls, hot after 1 pull.













No other tech purchase but I will have to buy soon a new external hard drive because I accidentally dropped the one with large capacity and that didn't end up well.  Most of my "important" stuff is gone if you know what I mean, but other stuff like family photos, videos, purchased software is on another external drive.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 19, 2020)

I finally bit the bullet and bought a GoPro mic adaptor, without which it was impossible to record my voice while filming. A bit shady on GoPro's part, forcing us to spend $50 on an adaptor which then exposes the GoPro to the elements.
Anyway, with a cheapo mic and TRRS to TRS adaptor, the sound is perfect, so now I can upload motorcycling videos with a full, live commentary.
PS
The string is a makeshift halyard in case the GoPro comes away from the helmet!


----------



## nguyen (Dec 19, 2020)

40 liters of distilled water for my wc loop


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 19, 2020)

just got a soundblasterX AE-5 sounds way better than the onboard, and has a upto 600 ohm headphone amp built it.


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 19, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> Expecting twin delivery and you get one. Usually the other way around



After one hour of tough labor, (Ups) popped out an ugly little package that went right back. 
There was really no good way to mount that reservoir with it's horrible screw pattern so I ordered the P22 D-5 instead of the DDC
or whatever the hell they named it. It's a shame, but it's also being delivered tomorrow. After Christmas, I'll be ready to roll!! 

Any water cooling help, please come on over and help with my few questions!!!








						About to start my 1st Water cooling /PETG tubing loop, could use a bit of help with some questions!
					

Happy Holidays!  I am about to start a simple loop to my CPU only for now, never did this before but I know I can do it if I get good info. I've built this whole thing with zero experience and zero (so far!) problems, but this water cooling bit is stepping up up a few notches. Anyway, this is...




					www.techpowerup.com
				





Have great holidays everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Valantar (Dec 19, 2020)

nguyen said:


> View attachment 180178
> 40 liters of distilled water for my wc loop


Wow, how big is that loop? Mine needs about 0.6l of coolant


----------



## nguyen (Dec 20, 2020)

Valantar said:


> Wow, how big is that loop? Mine needs about 0.6l of coolant



Got some mold development inside my loop so I need to flush the loop, extensively .


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 20, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> Expecting twin delivery and you get one. Usually the other way around



Waiting on replacement delivery, now i'm feeling the delivery pains  
Weather sucks here, so although i'm in the delivery time in could be from now 'til eternity.
Obligatory pic to follow. I have to say I'm really pumped for this......reservoir/combo


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 20, 2020)

nguyen said:


> Got some mold development inside my loop so I need to flush the loop, extensively .


The downside of living in the "tropics" as it seems, everything grows mould.
I have had so many rubber coated items go nasty here that I've lost count, or cables that just go weird and the rubber starts disintegrating. 
Buying soft-touch anything is a big no-no. I've had to throw away a bunch of mice, webcams and some other bits due to the soft-touch turning into something glue like...


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 20, 2020)

Delivered.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 20, 2020)

I have managed to get my hands on MSI Suprim 3070 for an amzing price (pure luck) £539 while I am awaiting for my ASUS TUF 3080 (order placed on 17th of Sep) . "If" I ever receive my 3080 I will give this to one of my friends for the same price I paid


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 20, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> Delivered.


Congratulations on your newly delivered baby!


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 20, 2020)

Not much but this is the first hardware related thing I bought this year.


Logitech G102 Prodigy from Aliexpress, cost me ~23$ and got it in less than 1 month. _'no its not a fake, its the real deal'_
In my country it cost a fair bit more + delivery fee.

I was fine with my previous _'Asian brand'_ mouse but after nearly 3 years it was showing signs of degradation and whatnot so I thought its time to get a new one before it dies on me.

Also waiting for some other stuff to arrive but that doesn't really worth a mention, like new thermal pads for my RX 570 and other small stuff.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> View attachment 180335


Think you got enough?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 21, 2020)

New MB got delivered, so no need for another atx chassis when I can just swap this one with the backup in the Q300l. Assuming it POST's and plays well with the ram I got. 
£55.99 (it was 89.99 minus something minus some other).
Not that meaty of a vrm heatsink yet not on the frail side either.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 21, 2020)

Finally found one!


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 21, 2020)

KFA2 RTX 3060Ti


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> View attachment 180540


Which model?



HammerON said:


> Finally found one!
> 
> View attachment 180532


Which model?

(starting to feel like my needle is stuck in the groove..)


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Which model?


5800X


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> 5800X


Nice! You'll be enjoying that one for a few years!


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 21, 2020)

Komshija said:


> Does this count as tech purchase? It has an electronic ignition system and Core i7 sticker that I put there for no apparent reason.   Electronic ignition is standard on modern chainsaws and contains a certain chip. I have no idea how it looks and who made it because there's no way to "open" the ignition module without destroying it. So it should count as tech purchase, right?
> 
> Brace yourselves, winter is coming! Condition: impeccable for a 30 year old machine. All original parts, never opened, very light use. Specs: 61,5 ccm, 4,6 PS, compression 11,5 bars (~170 PSI), cold start after 4-5 pulls, hot after 1 pull.
> 
> ...


Hold my beer...


----------



## phill (Dec 21, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Which model?
> (starting to feel like my needle is stuck in the groove..)


I'm thinking that's a 3090.....??


----------



## HammerON (Dec 22, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Which model?
> 
> 
> Which model?
> ...


EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 Ultra...



phill said:


> I'm thinking that's a 3090.....??


I wish!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm thinking that's a 3090.....??


It doesn't show on the box cause the card blocks it. The card itself looks like it could be a 3090, but then the FTW3 3080 & FTW3 3090 look a lot alike.



HammerON said:


> EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 Ultra...
> 
> 
> I wish!


Ninja'd!! LOL! 3080


----------



## phill (Dec 22, 2020)

HammerON said:


> EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 Ultra...
> 
> 
> I wish!


At least you can get hold of them now!!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 23, 2020)

I once had the old Razor Naga Mouse. It was a good mouse but mine didn't last all that long.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 23, 2020)

I was looking for a GPU support bracket that I saw another member had here somewhere in a thread.  I finally found it and tried to order it from Micro Center.  I live in a small town in Alaska and the only way to get parts is to drive 3 hours (one way) to Anchorage or order stuff online.  All was going well with the purchase until I was ready to checkout.  Something made me pause and rethink the order.  Can anyone tell me why:


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 23, 2020)

HammerON said:


> I was looking for a GPU support bracket that I saw another member had here somewhere in a thread.  I finally found it and tried to order it from Micro Center.  I live in a small town in Alaska and the only way to get parts is to drive 3 hours (one way) to Anchorage or order stuff online.  All was going well with the purchase until I was ready to checkout.  Something made me pause and rethink the order.  Can anyone tell me why:
> 
> View attachment 180759


Hot dang! $10,000.00 for shipping?


----------



## phill (Dec 23, 2020)

Was it flew over by the president or something?!  Jesus....


----------



## theonek (Dec 23, 2020)

wtf??? that's one hell of a pricey delivery for only 10 bucks worth of merchandise..... And I was thinking our couriers are pricey.....


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 23, 2020)

I guess they are just copying eBays shipping prices from the U.S. now.


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 24, 2020)

QuietBob said:


> Congratulations on your newly delivered baby!



Thank you, thank you 

A few cousins have arrive for Christmas celebrations, a few more family members and we'll be ready to turn the water on!!!!  
We'll see what tomorrow brings, happy holidays


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2020)

Well I'm waiting on some pics from my mate in the US for a few things but I've grabbed a few small bits and pieces of late so I thought I'd share them with you 

Two original Abit northbridge fans..  My one is currently not the best in the business, so I thought for the £3 each that won me both, why not 



After having a look about for a few things I needed for some of the loops I'm trying to get sorted out and built, I needed a few random bits and picees for the cooling loops..  One of them was the tape which I've not used previously but since it was all 20% discounted because of whatever discount day you wish to label it, I grabbed a few things 

       

Although I'm surprised at EK not knowing the length of the screws they are putting in these pump brackets.  The ones I've had so far (at least 6 so far)  the instructions show M4 x 10 caphead, well unless my eyes aren't working or 6mm is the new 10mm or whatever the case might be...  I think they need to put some longer screws in....  They come with a plastic washer that shows you need it on before you put the nut through and connect it to the bracket but as you can imagine, 6mm isn't long enough and well, yeah....

 

I saw this one and thought I'd like to get my Threadripper build under water cooling, so I always love the Heatkiller stuff (price, not sooooo much lol) but for £10 less than the guy had it up for posted (total to me was £70) I thought, well, why the heck not   I've got my TR board out so I'm just going to make sure that everything is in the box and away we go   I'm pretty sure it's not the original box for the block, I have a feeling its originally for a GPU but either way 



Oh yeah, I grabbed a few more kits of RAM...  After finding the original 8 kits I'd bought a few weeks back, I found another 4 kits, that where exactly the same speeds/sizes and they where cheaper, so, I grabbed them   Hopefully I've enough now to last a while, if not I'm gonna be &%$"&^... 

 

With a few Z87/Z97 boards knocking about and I remember them releasing this CPU I thought, ah well why not.  For about a tenner posted, it'll do lovely as a socket protector and a testing CPU as well   Dual core goodness!! 

I put a bid on this 16GB kit ( 4 x 4GB obviously) for some of the Asus boards I have for X79 and the like simply because I have had heard of issues with G Skill RAM with them but also I think it will look quite decent with my Rampage 4 Black Edition board.  I might try and grab another kit so I can get 32GB in the board but meh, not in a rush for that at all.... 



And I feel that I'm saving the best till last... 
I saw this amazing board that was marked down so low in price I thought, I need to find out what the heck is going on here.......

  

So I messaged the seller and found he'd damaged a few pins in the socket.  When I had it through the post after finishing work, I was like a kid in a sweet store and I had to stop what I was doing (apparently working at the time.... ) and I just had to focus my energy on the board...  From the looks inside the socket, there didn't seem hardly anything really wrong with it..  So I had a look and a bit of a move about with some of the pins I could see that weren't looking so great and then got it connected up as bare and possible... 

I'll save the results for a sec, but just bare in mind that the board was up for about £25 and already a complete bargain if it was possible to get it up and running...  I managed to grab it for £10.......  It's also helped me as I never expected to find one of these, finish off my collection of OC F motherboards......  I am rather happy with that


----------



## Jetster (Dec 24, 2020)

I still have a 3258 laying around. It was one of the first ones and OCs like a beast


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2020)

Jetster said:


> I still have a 3258 laying around. It was one of the first ones and OCs like a beast


My first one seemed to be a bit pants if I'm honest, that topped out around 4.40GHz, I've not even tried the new one I've just picked up...  I'm hoping that would be better but silicone lottery and all.....


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 24, 2020)

lZKoce said:


> The M.2 heatsink I posted I bought finally arrived. Transportation packaging didn't make it, but the product is not damaged. I hooked it up to my fan controller and it's breezing happily.
> Some feedback: the tiny fan is dead silent. I tested turning the knob on the Lamptron and it didn't make much difference. There is a difference between the temperature on the display and a software. Software reports 35 degrees and the display shows 46. Not sure who's right or wrong , but for the $12 bucks or so, it's a lot of fun.
> 
> View attachment 179928View attachment 179929View attachment 179930
> ...



That looks nice!  Got a product link?  Working well?


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 24, 2020)

phill said:


> Oh yeah, I grabbed a few more kits of RAM...


Ah, the memories. So many good memories


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2020)

Damn @phill , that is some sexy ass ram bro!!!!!!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 25, 2020)

phill said:


> My first one seemed to be a bit pants if I'm honest, that topped out around 4.40GHz, I've not even tried the new one I've just picked up...  I'm hoping that would be better but silicone lottery and all.....


I got mine to 5.1, just needed more cooling. I reluctantly sold it in a system I built then to my suprise the guy returned and wanted to upgrage to a i7 so I got it back


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 25, 2020)

just arrived a pair of DDR3   
yeah, it's not the best looks. i just remove the warranty sticker and leave the rest


----------



## FireFox (Dec 25, 2020)

I couldn't resist and took the picture while driving


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I couldn't resist and too the picture while driving


Back seat driver?


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 25, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> I couldn't resist and too the picture while driving
> 
> View attachment 180962


Where is the seat belt, you should put it on for safety reason


----------



## FireFox (Dec 25, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Back seat driver?


 I know, my mistake, too excited


----------



## Jetster (Dec 25, 2020)

If you had gotten pulled over the cop would have thought you were a complete weirdo


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 25, 2020)

R-T-B said:


> That looks nice!  Got a product link?  Working well?



I don't know if it is against forum rules, but since I don't earn anything I guess it's OK to post the link. I bought it from Aliexpress, but you can buy it from any other similar shop. Particular shop is this one. It's working well, but as I said I have it hooked up to a fan controller, so I have complete control over this tiny fan. If you don't have any way to adjust, it might become noisy.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 25, 2020)

This was part 1 shipment: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4392655

Next shipment for my new PC has arrived. Case, memory kits and monitor. Now i can only sit back and wait for CPU and GPU´s will be aviable again to normal pricing. i will for sure not support these dam scalpers and pay dobble or triple price just to get CPU and GPU now. I can survive with X58 a few more months if i have to.

Sorry about image quality. My phone really suck when lightning is just not right. I know i have posted PSU before, but here it comes again, together with the new stuff. Warning this will be a long scroll (forgive me).

Parts coming home this time is:
PSU: Phanteks Revolt X 1200 Watt 80 Plus Platinum certified PSU (i would have liked a 1500 watt, but 1200 watt is max unfornunally)
CASE: Phanteks Enthoo 719 Black version.
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Royal silver/gold 3600 MHz CL14-15-15-35 1,45 volt (4 x 8 GB and 2 x 16 GB so bofh 32 GB kits)
MONITOR: ASUS TUF VG27AQL1A 27" 1440P 170 Hz when overclocked






Monitor. Sorry about the blurry














PSU.





















Case















Ram. I was told to invest in precious metals, so i dit just that... in my own way.
















This is all for now. What next will be, i dont know. Covid-19 is still a thread to my job and Zen 3/Nvidia and AMD GPU´s are still hard to get to normal pricing. I guess i will sit back for now and wait and see what 1Q2021 will bring to the table. Nvidia has also announced a new event on 12-1-2021 so that might changes my GPU plans entirely.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Dec 25, 2020)

This case is simply impressive, period.



Tomgang said:


> This was part 1 shipment: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4392655
> 
> Next shipment for my new PC has arrived. Case, memory kits and monitor. Now i can only sit back and wait for CPU and GPU´s will be aviable again to normal pricing. i will for sure not support these dam scalpers and pay dobble or triple price just to get CPU and GPU now. I can survive with X58 a few more months if i have to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 25, 2020)

T3RM1N4L D0GM4 said:


> This case is simply impressive, period.



Yeah. it´s love a fist sight, that all i can say. This case had all i wanted according to my plans.


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 25, 2020)

phill said:


> I'll save the results for a sec, but just bare in mind that the board was up for about £25 and already a complete bargain if it was possible to get it up and running... I managed to grab it for £10....... It's also helped me as I never expected to find one of these, finish off my collection of OC F motherboards...... I am rather happy with that


Where the hell are you finding all these crazy deals. Z87M OCF for a tenner wth.


----------



## Secret Rival (Dec 25, 2020)

Merry Christmas! I'm sure this thread will grow soon...  

A few goodies myself, can't wait to get working on it!









Tomgang said:


> Yeah. it´s love a fist sight, that all i can say. This case had all i wanted according to my plans.




Seems like you've had a nice spree! Gonna be fun putting that all together, I have to do my loop now,
gonna sit and waste alot of time before I start, not gonna lie, this will be a tough one (for me).
I dig those Royal Z, I have a nice pair in gold, it was a good buy for sure. Have fun!


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 25, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> Merry Christmas! I'm sure this thread will grow soon...
> 
> A few goodies myself, can't wait to get working on it!View attachment 181031View attachment 181033View attachment 181053
> 
> ...



Yeah had a good spree so far, also well deserved i think. It´s almost 12 years now since i had my last spending spree with my X58 system. Still need more thing, like CPU´s, GPU´s, motherboards, case fans and SSD´s and HDD´s. So my spree is not over yet. But for now i will have to wait and save up some more if possible and see what next year brings to the table like Nvidia releasing the rumored RTX 3080 TI, RTX 3070 TI and 3060 12 GB version. Cause these GPU´s can might end up changing my GPU plans and also if we get a 8 core 65 watt zen 3 CPU (i know 5800 and 5900 none x seems to come with 65 watt TDP, but are limited to OEM/prebuilds).

The royal Z had me trapped as well. I dit originally looking in to G.skills trident z NEO series, but pricing is more or less the same and i just keept looking more at the royal ram than neo. So that settle that about memory. For some the Royal Z is properly to much. But i think they will fit in nicely in the theme i have in mind. The theme is dark/black on everything with some RGB light.

The rest of my hardware plans is, if every thing goes to my plans, that is. Cause you never know how the coronavirus might cost me my job again or other things can happen. But if it all goes to my plans my setup is planned to be:

Main pc
Ryzen 9 5950X cooled by Noctua NH-D15 Chromax.black using Noctua Industrial 3000 RPM 140 MM fans and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut extreme paste
ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO X570 ATX motherboard
EVGA or ASUS RTX 3080 Ti (i know is still a rumor, but so far i think this is real)
Samsung 980 PRO SSD 1 TB SSD for OS
Samsung 970 EVO SSD M.2 2280 2 TB SSD for games.
WD Gold Enterprise-Class Hard Drive 18 TB HDD

Secondary PC
Ryzen 5 5600X or maybe if a 8 core 65 watt part comes out. Cooled by Noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 CPU and replace that ugly stock fan with a chromax.black fan. yes i´m not a fan of Noctua brow fans, but there Chromax.black fans i totally are in for.
ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING motherboard MINI-ITX
EVGA or Asus RTX 3060 Ti
Samsung 970 EVO SSD M.2 2280 - 1TB for OS
maybe a WD Gold Enterprise-Class Hard Drive Harddisk 14 TB if my econemy allows it.

For case fans i´m considering Lian Li UNI FAN SL120 black fans.

The rest you all ready know what i got so far.


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2020)

DR4G00N said:


> Where the hell are you finding all these crazy deals. Z87M OCF for a tenner wth.


Right place right time I think mate!!   You might want to visit this link too....Click me!!!!

Which reminds me, I need to let you guys know if I got it working again.....



Spoiler: Click me if you dare.......



         

After sorting out the socket with a few pins that needed a little attention, I tested it and it seemed to work rather well   I even got a quick install of Windows 10 on it and gave that a go too...

  

I never worried about sorting out any more of the drivers for it but it seemed pretty happy enough    So for a tenner and a gamble....  I think it worked out pretty well!!


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 25, 2020)

phill said:


> Which reminds me, I need to let you guys know if I got it working again.....


Why the large heatsink though?


----------



## phill (Dec 25, 2020)

Just one to hand for testing, not fixed in place or anything just rested on the top of the CPU with a bit of paste    So much easier for testing and checking things works lol


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 27, 2020)

My Christmas present to me...









...a couple of 1TB Crucial MX500s. They'll be replacing my 4TB Seagate Barracuda and 525GB Crucial MX300.






Got them on sale for $90 each. Decided to get two 1TB ones rather than a single 2TB one.

Currently I'm using Windows Storage Spaces to stripe data across them, but I might experiment with proper RAID 0 in the future. I'll be sure to keep backups of the array.

It'll be nice not having any spinning rust in my system. It already POSTs slightly quicker.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> They'll be replacing my 4TB Seagate Barracuda


Why not keep this drive as a mass storage drive?


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why not keep this drive as a mass storage drive?


I'll see how having that drive in my system affects my boot times. I stopped using my 8TB drive in my rig because the system wouldn't even POST until it finished spinning up, which took a good 3 to 5 seconds. I'll probably use the SSD array for exclusively games and programs, and the HDD for other crap.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> I'll see how having that drive in my system affects my boot times.


Shouldn't affect boot times at all because you're not booting from it. Now if you're talking about the BIOS startup drive detection process, then yeah it'll take an extra second or two, but that's a small something considering that you'll still have your 4TB drive.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 28, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> I stopped using my 8TB drive in my rig because the system wouldn't even POST until it finished spinning up, which took a good 3 to 5 seconds.


My 8 TB Western Digital backup drive is like that. Seems like a minute before I can access the drive.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Shouldn't affect boot times at all because you're not booting from it. No if you're talking about the BIOS startup drive detection process, then yeah it'll take an extra second or two, but that's a small something considering that you'll still have your 4TB drive.


Yeah, I ended up putting it back. Currently moving my documents and stuff from the SSDs to the HDD, and keeping games and programs on the SSDs.

Also found out that Windows Storage Spaces kinda sucks and if you want proper RAID-0 like performance, you need to set it up through PowerShell (manually set number of columns). Four hours and an extra 200GB of writes on each SSD, and I'm good now.








biffzinker said:


> My 8 TB Western Digital backup drive is like that. Seems like a minute before I can access the drive.


Is it an EasyStore? I pulled my 8TB drive from one of those. It's a white label helium filled drive.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 28, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Is it an EasyStore? I pulled my 8TB drive from one of those. It's a white label helium filled drive.


It is a My Book, supposedly it has a white label hitachi helium drive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2020)

sam_86314 said:


> Is it an EasyStore? I pulled my 8TB drive from one of those. It's a white label helium filled drive.





biffzinker said:


> It is a My Book, supposedly it has a white label hitachi helium drive.


Those are supposed to be very solid drives.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 28, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those are supposed to be very solid drives.


Yeah, the only problems I had with mine were the long spin-up time and the high temperatures it ran at.






I heard somewhere that apparently the specific drive I have actually spins at 7200RPM despite being advertised and reporting as a 5400RPM one. Might be nice for some people, but it's actually a downside for me as I'd want to use it in a NAS, where cool and quiet operation are more important than raw performance.

I want to install it in my home server, but I'll need to rig up a fan for cooling it. Currently it's just sitting unused on top of my server with a bunch of my backups on it.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 28, 2020)

The benchmarks I ran on mine matches the performance of a comparable white label 5400 RPM drive.


----------



## MagnyCours (Dec 28, 2020)

Switched my display to an LG 27GL850-B, but the IPS glow on the bottom-left corner was horrendously distracting. Settled with a Dell S2716DG instead; much happier with it!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 28, 2020)

gosh that page was a pain to scroll  thumbnail please  (on a 3k screen also ... )

late xmas gift ... (bargain bin local etailer 5chf well since i got the pre sequel and the number 2 free on Epic ... why not ) smaller (thinner rather) typical DVD/CD case but code in a box, does not matter i like having boxes for my collection 


nooooow .... 91gb download waiting game START!


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 28, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> Merry Christmas! I'm sure this thread will grow soon. A few goodies myself, can't wait to get on it!


Let it grow, let it grooow... I always wanted a glockenspiel for Christmas too! 



GreiverBlade said:


> gosh that page was a pain to scroll  thumbnail please


I'll second that. I know we have a show off thread here, but could we please try and use thumbs for those hi-res photos? With regards, your CTS


----------



## Disparia (Dec 28, 2020)

Construction is solid and odd thing to say about a patch panel, but it looks pretty good too. I guess I've just used some really ugly panels in the past to be impressed by this one


----------



## phill (Dec 28, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> gosh that page was a pain to scroll  thumbnail please  (on a 3k screen also ... )
> 
> late xmas gift ... (bargain bin local etailer 5chf well since i got the pre sequel and the number 2 free on Epic ... why not ) smaller (thinner rather) typical DVD/CD case but code in a box, does not matter i like having boxes for my collection
> View attachment 181349View attachment 181350
> ...


91GB....  That would take me....  2 or 3 days to download!! 

As my eldest was finally with me, yesterday we ended up opening a few more presents that we had as we wanted to wait for her to be with us when we opened them......

I grabbed a few films to add into the collection...  Thought I'd be different and measure by an 8 year old and a 22 month old 



Had these from my best mate...  He knows me well! 



The film is a complete pee take of the Fast and Furious as you can probably tell by the case..  Brilliant but awful!   Been after the disk set for Windows 3.11  but the crazy guy has found me DOS install as well!!  
And something to help me stay out of the forum The Filthy, Rotten, Nasty, Helpdesk-Nightmare picture clubhouse .....

 

Got to give it a quick check and test this evening..  Works really well.  Even with using the lowest setting it really does have a great throughput of air (I was going to say blow but...  I'm childish and would just see the rudeness in it    )

Gave my Scythe heatsink a new life in about 30 seconds   Will see if I can get a video of it at some point  

Also got my Razor Blackwidow Elite keyboard as well..  Aside from the very clicky keys, it's brilliant!!  The only reason for the clicky keys being too loud is when you have your 22 month old coming in and saying Daddy at nearly midnight  

I did also manage to grab a few games for the Mrs's/daughters as well for my other Steam account.. 



Not so much for GTA but there was a few on there such as Lego Marvell and Plants Vs Zombies..  Might even introduce them to Serious Sam but we'll see   Love those games!!

Think I've got a few more unexpected things on the way.  Sadly missed out on a few other bits and pieces but otherwise we are good    Got to be good now and start saving pennies!!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tripleclicker (Dec 29, 2020)

New mech keyboard, still getting a bit used to it.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 29, 2020)

Holy crap @Jetster , that frigging box was probably half the price of the fan.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 29, 2020)

Jetster said:


>



I had 7 of those noctua running at full speed


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2020)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap @Jetster , that frigging box was probably half the price of the fan.


I'll do a review of the box


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2020)

Jetster said:


>


What model is that?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2020)

phill said:


> What model is that?


*Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-2000 PWM
It's 140mm and a 4 pin*


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2020)

Jetster said:


> *Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-2000 PWM
> It's 140mm and a 4 pin*


Apologies @Jetster didn't even look at the box!    Will you use it via PWM or fan controller of some sorts?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2020)

phill said:


> Apologies @Jetster didn't even look at the box!    Will you use it via PWM or fan controller of some sorts?


New motherboard as all 4 pin fan headers. So I took out the fractal design adjust 108 drive bay fan controller I was using.

Trying to clean up the look. No mechanical drives, no extra wires, still has a Blue ray drive because it still has the dive bay and I don't have the cover.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2020)

phill said:


> 91GB....  That would take me....  2 or 3 days to download!!


i have a cable connection, not much but enough for online activity including games, for download well ... i get a SMS from my phone service provider for "breaching fair use" because i use my "unlimited" contract to DL 4G+  (around 3 time faster on USB 2.0 tethering) iirc that game would take me ~ 9hrs on my cable connection

although didn't get the SMS this time ... lucky me 

bought a 512gb usD UHS-I C10 V30 A2 (100MB/s) card from PNY today to replace the same category 256gb Samsung EVO Plus


fun time : enabling "format as internal storage" that is hidden in the MIUI12 of my Note 9 Pro using activity launcher app
xmas gift from my parents ... my dad prefered the TCL10 Pro i had and they gave me the Note 9 Pro which is slightly larger and has ads (that i can opt out with ease ... but would drive my father to insanity if he had to bear with them  he's less a techie than my mother or me ) i passed from 128gb internal (well more 384gb since that one could use uSd as internal added to the initial ) to 64gb but not a big loss since it has a SD720G instead of SD675, an IPS60hz flat screen instead of AMOLED60hz curved, same camera setup, plastic rim instead of aluminum but still back/front GG5, both phones are snappy enough and since my dad do not use his phone for games ... the 675 is enough for him 

and that trick was needed ... 61gb used out of 64 ... (the TCL had the full 128gb occupied at 80%)


edit, finished and rofl now the phone report : 523.1gb occupied out of 1TB  more troubleshooting needed  but if it works fine, i can ignore that
edit 2, well all apps works fine and no more "running out of space warning" .... as some says "it just work"


----------



## phill (Dec 29, 2020)

Ah that makes it nice and simple then   I must admit, I'm a little unimpressed with the EK Vadar fans I bought...  I can't get them to spin at the right speed, they are a little too noisy or not hardly spinning at all lol  Which is kind of a good thing to test passive cooling since my 3900X runs still pretty well even with no radiator fans moving lol

I'm kinda tempted to grab a few more of the 3000rpm models fans (as I think they are cheaper than the 2000rpm model here for whatever reason) and swap them out on the radiator and see how I go.  Aside from the extra static pressure and performance that they will give, I wonder if they will be a better fan to use on my radiators....



GreiverBlade said:


> i have a cable connection, not much but enough for online activity including games, for download well ... i get a SMS from my phone service provider for "breaching fair use" because i use my "unlimited" contract to DL 4G+  (around 3 time faster on USB 2.0 tethering) iirc that game would take me ~ 9hrs on my cable connection
> 
> although didn't get the SMS this time ... lucky me
> 
> ...


What is on the phone that you need that much storage?!   Wow!!

EDIT - Reading that sounds more like a camera??  Apologies, it's early and I've not had enough coffee yet


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 29, 2020)

Jetster said:


>



Nice, I have 3 120 mm 3000 rpm fans on my current cpu cooler. Great fans with a wide rpm range. My fans can spin as low as 300 rpm and up to just below 3000 rpm.

And I am planning to use two 140 mm 3000 rpm fans for my next build on cpu cooler that will be a Noctua NH-D15 CHROMAX BLACK cooler. That shut be great combo. Not for the noise sensitive off cause.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 29, 2020)

phill said:


> What is on the phone that you need that much storage?!   Wow!!
> 
> 
> What is on the phone that you need that much storage?!   Wow!!
> ...




nono it's a phone indeed (well if i shoot 64MPix raw the file can get quite big .... although not needed ) and yes i do need a lot of storage for some games and also for my PSP roms since my phone double as my secondary (or primary rather ) PSP with the fantastic emulator PPSSPP and a Moga XP5-X+


seasonal (geek related rather than full tech)
"mom, can i have"


"no, son, we already have one at home"

the one we have at home:


Spoiler: RIP AND TEAR! number 2







how to go skiing in style ... well that is, if the station is not closed next week because of the christmas new year holidays affluency raising the "declared case index" above tolerance level


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 29, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> For me , the only real logical successor to the 3300x is the 5800x . Sure maybe it doesn't warrant 4 times the price that I paid for the r3 , think of it as a birthday gift to self if you will.
> Le: my 1st ever cpu purchased in wich the year of the purchase matches the one laser etched on the IHS.


I replaced my 3300X with a 5600X and have not regretted it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2020)

Let there be light.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 29, 2020)

@kapone32
It works a treat. It clocks higher with less vcore among other things like ipc gains and quite frankly as cool.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 29, 2020)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> @kapone32
> It works a treat. It clocks higher with less vcore among other things like ipc gains and quite frankly as cool.


You got it mine runs at 4.7 GHZ all day long at 1.325


----------



## Vendor (Dec 29, 2020)

upgraded to a new platform yesterday coming from a i7 3770, h61 mobo to i5 7500 and h110 (just updated the specs on profile)

the main motive was to get usb / sata 3 and better bios functionality as my asus mobo was very limited with many basic features not available to set in bios
as the pc originally had only 8gb ram my brother bought another (almost identical) 8gb stick from Nehru Place for a very good price of ₹2000 (roughly 27$)

they were so cheap because we got it without gst being added 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , that's how we were able to grab such decent deal
now coming back why i said *almost identical, as you can see in Part No. there's a difference of 1 character but everything else including timings is same

doesn't matter much as it's running totally fine in dual channel mode, another surprising thing the few months old ram i have is manufactured this year itself (as you can see in speccy ss) while my new is back from last year, interesting stuff




I forgot to take the pic of the ram when it arrived but here is the reference



also took this pic when pc upgrade was in progress


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 30, 2020)

My other Christmas present to me arrived...









I got a new multimeter. The leads on my old cheapy Harbor Freight one broke a while ago, and I wanted to get a nicer one anyway.

It came with a thermal probe and some decent quality leads. I also ordered a hard case and extra leads for it.

It seems pretty similar to a Fluke DMM, but a fraction of the price. I'm sure Flukes are more accurate, but I'm sure my measurements being a few picovolts off won't be an issue. I'm a hobbyist, not a professional.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 30, 2020)

Vendor said:


> upgraded to a new platform yesterday coming from a i7 3770, h61 mobo to i5 7500 and h110 (just updated the specs on profile)
> 
> the main motive was to get usb / sata 3 and better bios functionality as my asus mobo was very limited with many basic features not available to set in bios
> as the pc originally had only 8gb ram my brother bought another (almost identical) 8gb stick from Nehru Place for a very good price of ₹2000 (roughly 27$)
> ...


Brings back memory's years ago, working on a PC on my bed


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 30, 2020)

I got myself the iPhone 12 Pro Max yesterday upgrading from a iPhone XS Max.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> gosh that page was a pain to scroll  thumbnail please  (on a 3k screen also ... )
> 
> late xmas gift ... (bargain bin local etailer 5chf well since i got the pre sequel and the number 2 free on Epic ... why not ) smaller (thinner rather) typical DVD/CD case but code in a box, does not matter i like having boxes for my collection
> View attachment 181349View attachment 181350
> ...


So that's a serial card? No media? I'd expect at least an SD card with the install files.


----------



## framebuffer (Dec 30, 2020)

not sure if it qualifies as "tech", but it's certainly "technic"


----------



## Jetster (Dec 30, 2020)

voodooFX said:


> not sure if it qualifies as "tech", but it's certainly "technic"
> 
> View attachment 181580
> View attachment 181581



Nice picture, feel free to post in the Digital SLR Club   
The TPU Darkroom - Digital SLR and Photography Club | Page 122 | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## Frick (Dec 30, 2020)

This is the eight most expensive thing I've ever bought at ~€300. "Fyndvara" in this case means it was opened, hence the lower price. Not a bad price, considering I've seen old GTX1080 cards go for as much. It is also slightly faster than the Radeon HD 7850, and should last me for years and years.


----------



## framebuffer (Dec 30, 2020)

Jetster said:


> Nice picture, feel free to post in the Digital SLR Club
> The TPU Darkroom - Digital SLR and Photography Club | Page 122 | TechPowerUp Forums



Thanks, will do


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 30, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> So that's a serial card? No media? I'd expect at least an SD card with the install files.


yes indeed Epic code on a serial card ... 

i don't minde pure digital, usually my experience with game with media : install from DVD's launch : additional content DL 20 to 60gb  day 2 patch 7gb  
well i also uninstalled Troy: a Total War Saga ... because it had a 7gb patch/update every 2 days ... it's annoying when launching a launcher (rofl ...) and getting bandwidth hog like that


----------



## djisas (Dec 30, 2020)

This Xiaomi thing.
Bought it cause my internet supplier's router is bad, this is on par or worse.
At least the 2.4G network is bad, it requires a smartphone to configure properly, spent an hour configuring a TP-Link access point only for it to get shit signal and giving me like 5Mb\s or something.

Only have it for a couple hours and I feel like returning it...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 31, 2020)

GreiverBlade said:


> i don't mind pure digital, usually my experience with game with media


I do. If I'm paying extra for a physical copy, it damn well better have discs or a memory card with the install files on it.



GreiverBlade said:


> install from DVD's launch : additional content DL 20 to 60gb  day 2 patch 7gb


Good point, however, most games are at least playable from release.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 31, 2020)

djisas said:


> View attachment 181626
> 
> This Xiaomi thing.
> Bought it cause my internet supplier's router is bad, this is on par or worse.
> ...


You should return it. Go for Netgear or Asus when it comes to routers and ideally only models supported by the Voxel or Merlin firmwares.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 31, 2020)

djisas said:


> This Xiaomi thing.


Buy their phones or laptops(i've heard they are decent) if you're buying from that brand.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 31, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I do. If I'm paying extra for a physical copy, it damn well better have discs or a memory card with the install files on it.


fair point, well in my case : i wanted the box and for 64.90chf less than pure digital without box directly from STEAM or Epic it's a steal (of physical media ) if it was not 5chf i would have complained just like you 

at least they did a slim box, unlike BFV, SW:BFII and SW:JFO which are standard boxes with CD/DVD holder and a page with the code  (BUT I GOT ALL 3 BOXES for less than the price of one of them at launch)

as for the playable at release ... yeah after the additional download in my case ...


----------



## djisas (Dec 31, 2020)

kurosagi01 said:


> Buy their phones or laptops(i've heard they are decent) if you're buying from that brand.



Phones are great, got one for 4 years, still kicking...
Xiaomi is generally a good value chinese brand, but they failed me this time...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 31, 2020)

Parts floating in so I can finally rebuild my rig 

First parts to arrive my RAM and Cooler

Oloy 32GB(2x16GB) 3200MHz

ID Cooling Auraflow 360MM (Snow edition)


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 31, 2020)

Im mad cause ps5 have better CPU  than my i3 10100F, next week it will be changed against a i9 10900


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 31, 2020)

seth1911 said:


> Im mad cause ps5 have better CPU  than my i3 10100F, next week it will be changed against a i9 10900



ps5 has a better GPU than your GTX 1060..... You might want to change that too.   
Happy New Year!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2020)

Unbelievable how addicted we have became to RGB.


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 31, 2020)

Knoxx29 said:


> Unbelievable how addicted we have became to RGB.


We all have a Christmas tree for the whole year


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 1, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Unbelievable how addicted we have became to RGB.


not addicted ... RGB is a solution hot a hype or a fade ... usually peoples that have RGB in their setups, preferably of my age and mindset, use them to have one unified color for the whole setup and be able to change to another single color later without having to rebuy the whole setup ...

am i addicted to RGB? nope ... my keyboard can do a "sine wave rainbow puke MLP FIM medley" among everything he can do (alongside being able to be used to type on it ) but it's set on white (RGBW in that case ) i regret taking NZXT ledstrips, Corsairs ML and Tt Riing in white for the inside of my case? nope not really ... i am fond of white ... but i took my keyboard RGB and my spare mouse also in RGB for white because they are rare in fixed white backlight, thus RGB is a solution and hating it is not the solution  (not aiming at anyone ofc  )

my Arion ext SSD is an exception ... can't control the RGB rotation on it without a Asus mobo ... but i took it for the USB 3.2 Gen 2 speed and not for the lightning  




The Foldinator said:


> We all have a Christmas tree for the whole year


well ... that's one option too, i have to confess i love the "sine wave rainbow puke MLP FIM medley" sometime ... it's fun to make hater go away from my computer ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 1, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> not addicted ... RGB is a solution hot a hype or a fade ... usually peoples that have RGB in their setups, preferably of my age and mindset, use them to have one unified color for the whole setup and be able to change to another single color later without having to rebuy the whole setup ...


This, yes!


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 1, 2021)

Will be selling off my Nitro+ RX 6800, it's been superseded by its bigber sibling, a Sapphire Nitro+ RX 6900 XT




Don't let the angle of the pic fool you, the cards are exactly the same size and thickness....in case you're wondering, the RX 6800 is at the front, the 6900 XT is at the back





Installed in my rig already...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Unbelievable how addicted we have became to RGB.


I hate RBG honestly but now a days it’s hard finding non RGB parts. Almost every cooler I looked at had RGB


----------



## Jetster (Jan 1, 2021)

Never like RGB, and there are no non RGB boards except for server boards. I would rather have a few more fan headers


----------



## FireFox (Jan 1, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> now a days it’s hard finding non RGB parts. Almost every cooler I looked at had RGB


Unfortunately.




Durvelle27 said:


> I hate RBG


Me too, the first time i bought RGB fans was in 2017 for my previous build but i set the fans white static color. 

Previous build




For my actual build the same


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same my case front fans are static white


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Same my case front fans are static white


I had to finally give in to RGB this build too so just static blue as I always ran my keyboard blue its nice and calming but I don’t have any RGB fans


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> I had to finally give in to RGB this build too so just static blue as I always ran my keyboard blue its nice and calming but I don’t have any RGB fans


It’s just weird to ne

I don’t want always look at my rig and instantly think disco


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> It’s just weird to ne
> 
> I don’t want always look at my rig and instantly think disco


Mines on the floor to the left so technically I don’t actually see it anyway


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Mines on the floor to the left so technically I don’t actually see it anyway


On top of disc for me


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> On top of disc for me


My case weighs like 30+Kg so its not getting lifted anywhere unless I need to do some maintenance on my water loop. Or hopefully install.my 5600X if it shows up this week...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> My case weighs like 30+Kg so its not getting lifted anywhere unless I need to do some maintenance on my water loop. Or hopefully install.my 5600X if it shows up this week...


Hey you move it once and that’s it


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Hey you move it once and that’s it


Yeah man its genuinely a 2 man job 22kg empty...


			Kandalf LCS- VD4000BWS


----------



## FireFox (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> My case weighs like 30+Kg


Just the case or case + hardware and loop?


INSTG8R said:


> Mines on the floor to the left so technically I don’t actually see it anyway





Durvelle27 said:


> On top of disc for me



Mine right next to the monitor even so i don't look at it.

Btw this is my next purchase:


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah man its genuinely a 2 man job 22kg empty...
> 
> 
> Kandalf LCS- VD4000BWS


Where did you buy that case. It looks very interesting 




Knoxx29 said:


> Just the case or case + hardware and loop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks kind of small


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 1, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Btw this is my next purchase:


Here’s the desk I moved too.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 1, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> looks kind of small


before the lock down i was at the furniture store because i wanted to see how big it was and its not small at all



biffzinker said:


> Here’s the desk I moved too.
> View attachment 181884View attachment 181886



my build wouldn't fit in there


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> before the lock down i was at the furniture store because i wanted to see how big it was and its not small at all
> 
> 
> 
> my build wouldn't fit in there


Oh nice than

I have a huge desk. Thing weighs 350lbs but it works great for space on top


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah man its genuinely a 2 man job 22kg empty...
> 
> 
> Kandalf LCS- VD4000BWS


Nice case , I moved to a Lian li from a kandalf, couldn't throw it away though, my nephew loves it now , he's 12 and thinks it amazing ,kid loves RGB though so his is looking a bit kiche unlike yours.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Nice case , I moved to a Lian li from a kandalf, couldn't throw it away though, my nephew loves it now , he's 12 and thinks it amazing ,kid loves RGB though so his is looking a bit kiche unlike yours.


I will run it until the pump dies, full copper 360 Rad and I've just updated the GPU block over the years. I mean the pump is pretty weak but still runs same RPM as day 1 in fact a little faster it's gained 100rpm over the years


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> I will run it until the pump dies, full copper 360 Rad and I've just updated the GPU block over the years. I mean the pump is pretty weak but still runs same RPM as day 1 in fact a little faster it's gained 100rpm over the years


The pumps long gone for me ,I'm surprised yours is still running, weird rad design on it too, actually a great rad ,I'm missing it a bit now it's winter, that case warmed a room well if loaded up .


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 1, 2021)

Tech enough? Fit for measuring those Zen 2 temp spikes


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Where did you buy that case. It looks very interesting


Back in 2007 when it was meant for LPGA775 P4s. I think it is now on it's fifth build since I bought it the watercoling has always been more than sufficient for anything I've ever put under it so until the pump actually dies I will continue to use it.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 1, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Tech enough? Fit for those Zen 2 temp spikes
> 
> View attachment 181892View attachment 181893View attachment 181894View attachment 181895View attachment 181896View attachment 181897



I would need one like that to measure my Wife's mood spikes

Sorry for the off topic


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Back in 2007 when it was meant for LPGA775 P4s. I think it is now on it's fifth build since I bought it the watercoling has always been more than sufficient for anything I've ever put under it so until the pump actually dies I will continue to use it.


I need that case


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I need that case


Nope not even when the pump dies I'll just find a little res/pump combo and keep going. Honestly this is well before the age of cable management GFX cards are becoming a very tight squeeze I only have single intake and exhaust(Tho I do maintain a nice 30C ambient temp I measure via a sensor hanging in the middle of my case) But she holds her own, until it's time to move her...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 1, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Nope not even when the pump dies I'll just find a little res/pump combo and keep going. Honestly this is well before the age of cable management GFX cards are becoming a very tight squeeze I only have single intake and exhaust(Tho I do maintain a nice 30C ambient temp I measure via a sensor hanging in the middle of my case) But she holds her own, until it's time to move her...


Take a dremmel to it mate I added two 120s to the bottom, I modded that case a fair bit, including a slim 12mm fan behind the CPU in the back panel.
I also cut most of the 5.25 bay space out the front so my front mounted 360 was on show more but it was done very neatly.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 1, 2021)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Take a dremmel to it mate I added two 120s to the bottom, I modded that case a fair bit, including a slim 12mm fan behind the CPU in the back panel.
> I also cut most of the 5.25 bay space out the front so my front mounted 360 was on show more but it was done very neatly.


Nah man I have 2 Noctua Industrials that run at 20l00RPM when the MoVo sensor I use hits 35. My temp probe has never seen higher than 35C ambient temp in the case I think that’s more than reasonable. I don’t wanna go wrecking up my antique


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 1, 2021)

Since my MSI X470 Gaming Pro decided to die on me, I had to replace it.






I ended up getting an ASUS TUF Gaming X570-PLUS WiFi. Got it from work, so can't share prices.









Let's just say I was pretty relieved to find that my CPU wasn't dead, despite what my old board wanted me to think.

This board had better last longer than 22 months.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 1, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> looks kind of small


180cm wide is by no means small - that's about 6' for the metric-illiterate among us. The main desk area at 130cm isn't huge, but that thing is definitely not small. My 160cm wide Ikea sit/stand desk is very spacious, another 20cm width would have made it almost too big.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 2, 2021)

back from the 1 chf store 





Durvelle27 said:


> It’s just weird to ne
> 
> I don’t want always look at my rig and instantly think disco


well the only moment you will think that ... is when you set them to it ... you decide the color thus as i said RGB is a huge plus on anything it is on, hating RGB is like hating anything that has a LED on it even those that are showing your favorite color.

static color on RGB is the best thing about it ... one day i might want all red or all green but for now it is white although i will still have the option to change without any cost added (nope ... my keyboard was not pricier than a standard static blue/red mech, nor my mouse was more expensive than the other similarly priced i had that had no RGB ) edit: aside my fans and led stripes in the case ... 

i can choose the color, unified, fitting the ambiance sometime ... white is universal nonetheless (color coding for keys is quite good also to remind some shortcut and macro  )
but i can understand if you do like only one single color ofc, me it's all white, all red or all blue depending on the mood but for now all white is mandatory until i get some RGB fans and led stripes ... having only one color option will cost me more later ... my greatest error was to get the fans i have in white, heck they even did cost all together more than the case they are in and no options? yeah you can say i logically hate it 

the only moment RGB is disgusting : when the manufacturer only give you the choice of R, G or B or "rainbow puke" always on.

just for you 

it stayed like that only enough time till i got the driver installed (although i also could program the lightning using the Fn key and the custom mode, but it would have taken more time than software setup  )


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 2, 2021)

Got stimulated ageennn so I did a thing.. 


Upgraded from bitwig 16 track to the full version!!

Now I got like 20 more modulators, tons more drum kits, tons of polymer synth presets, multi monitor, and best of all.. THE GRID!! 

so fun!!


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 2, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> ps5 has a better GPU than your GTX 1060..... You might want to change that too.
> Happy New Year!


True but there are no GPU for a Fair Price by us, a 1650 Super cost about 200$ 

I got the 1060 new 2  Month ago in sale for 130$

Happy New Year too


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2021)

Board just floated in. Getting close to complete


----------



## phill (Jan 3, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Oh nice than
> 
> I have a huge desk. Thing weighs 350lbs but it works great for space on top


Please do put a few pics up of it   

I'm not sure the weight of the desks I have total that, but I'd be surprised if some of the hardware I have doesn't!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 4, 2021)

phill said:


> Please do put a few pics up of it
> 
> I'm not sure the weight of the desks I have total that, but I'd be surprised if some of the hardware I have doesn't!!



very old pic and doesn’t do justice to actual size


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 4, 2021)

I did not expect this pack to be equiped with adapters , splitters , nor anything in between. Much welcomed these are, though suffice to say , I will , indiscriminately sack two fans for their frames, because the alternative would be a make my very own.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 4, 2021)

Well... you DID say "show off"; so.....





Look at that MRP! At least now we know the maximum limit of a Founder's Edition card's price on eBay(note, all my Indian friends)! For everyone else in the world, don't pay more than $684 - that's what that is, converted to USD!
(FTR, I paid nowhere near this price when I bought it.)



I've wanted to buy a Founder's Edition card ever since I started building my PC in November 2015. At the time, I wanted a reference GTX 970 which I thought was cool-looking with that shiny blower cooler. I know blower-type coolers suck in general, but I'd heard good things about the reference cooler design of the 970 (courtesy @W1zzard of course)



The box actually opens like a shoe-box, and the card is packed inverted in it! And for the record, it's heavier than it looks, although it's smaller than I thought it'd be - look at the box comparison with my 970:



The card with my Strix and the my old 650:



I haven't weighed both the cards, but I can certainly say that even though the box looks smaller, the card is heavier than the Strix(I think because the body is all metal as compared to the plastic shroud of the Strix).
The famed "12-pin connector". And yes, it's less than half the size of the 8-pin PCI-E power connector:



The card from the front and top:






The card from the back. Be careful, it's a fingerprint magnet! I actually had to wipe it down before taking the picture.


Some more pics:





Seeing this, I am sure - NVIDIA may be charging a pretty penny, but they do a mean design. Both the card and the box, as well as the package foam and accessories are of high quality. I just wanted to put it on the table and stare at it.

I haven't installed the card yet, so unable to post benchmarks. Even after I do install it, the benchmarks will be CPU-bound, as I've got this card for a bit of future-proofing and I use a 1080p monitor. For the CPU, I use an i5-4690k(it was the fastest i5 available at the time I built my PC).


----------



## phill (Jan 4, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> very old pic and doesn’t do justice to actual size
> 
> View attachment 182330
> View attachment 182334


We need a better pic of this monster!!


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 4, 2021)

New Parts coming in a few Days


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jan 4, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Well... you DID say "show off"; so.....
> View attachment 182348View attachment 182351
> Look at that MRP! At least now we know the maximum limit of a Founder's Edition card's price on eBay(note, all my Indian friends)! For everyone else in the world, don't pay more than $684 - that's what that is, converted to USD!
> (FTR, I paid nowhere near this price when I bought it.)
> ...


Man, the FE is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 4, 2021)

I gave in and purchased a 5600X  £309 from Scan


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 4, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I gave in and purchased a 5600X  £309 from Scan


Is that a good value? I have no idea about AMD; I've always been an Intel guy.


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 4, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I gave in and purchased a 5600X  £309 from Scan


Isn't that a bit overpriced? That's over 400 USD 

Not trying to shoot you down or anything, just surprised at the price.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 4, 2021)

Just got the case. Got the mouse a week ago.











Would like to add.

The case is nice looking. Has USB C along with 2 USB 3.0 on front i/o.  And comes with 4 pre installed RGB fans (don't care about RGB but hey,can't complain). For $89 CAD (boxing week sale).  The mouse cost me $40 cad on sale and so far is pretty good.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 4, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Is that a good value? I have no idea about AMD; I've always been an Intel guy.


It is...but it was one of the cheapest around. normally it should've been around £280 but these days nothing is selling at MSRP


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 5, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> I gave in and purchased a 5600X  £309 from Scan


309 Pounds for a Six Core Amd with 10-15% more Power, while a i5 10400 is about 140$ or a 3600x for 170$ 

I have no clue why AMD can hold those Prices for theyr CPU
Sorry mate but that is soooooo stupid not even an intel Fanboy would pay twice for 10-15% more Performance

*Edit 309 Pounds are in the moment 420$,
for 440$ u get a 3900X or 10900 by us*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

Power Supply came in today. I must say out of all the PSUs I’ve bought overtime I’ll say this is one of top ones in terms of packaging. I also like the flat black modular cables.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Power Supply came in today. I must say out of all the PSUs I’ve bought overtime I’ll say this is one of top ones in terms of packaging. I also like the flat black modular cables.
> View attachment 182463
> 
> View attachment 182464
> ...


Be careful with Gigabyte PSUs....  Heard a few not so great things about them


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

phill said:


> Be careful with Gigabyte PSUs....  Heard a few not so great things about them


I’m hoping for the best


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I’m hoping for the best


I've gone from EVGA units over to Seasonic at the moment.  Been getting a few good buys from Ebay on brand new units..  Sadly missed out on a few I'd have liked but I'm quite happy to hold on and get something later on now


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 5, 2021)

i grabbed one of the phanteks PSU's for my nephews build. he didnt want to spend a bunch, & i noticed the usual PSU's i buy have increased in price significantly (seasonic) , so i looked at comparable models. phanteks was full modular, 10 year warranty, 80+ Gold, & was $99.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

phill said:


> I've gone from EVGA units over to Seasonic at the moment.  Been getting a few good buys from Ebay on brand new units..  Sadly missed out on a few I'd have liked but I'm quite happy to hold on and get something later on now


I originally bought a Corsair HX from eBay buy guy sent me a knock off unit so I panic bought the Gigabyte PSU


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> I originally bought a Corsair HX from eBay buy guy sent me a knock off unit so I panic bought the Gigabyte PSU


I've not bought Corsair units in years.  Had 3 or 4 bad 1200i units, never used them since.  That said I do still have a working RM750 and a RM450 floating about here.  I really do need to consider swapping that 750 out since it's in my home server...  I can't have that dying on me at all...  

But still I digress, I just hope it works well and you get no issues   Jayztwocents did a video on one recently, I was not convinced I'd try one but it was a cable as well at fault...  Strange stuff!!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

phill said:


> I've not bought Corsair units in years.  Had 3 or 4 bad 1200i units, never used them since.  That said I do still have a working RM750 and a RM450 floating about here.  I really do need to consider swapping that 750 out since it's in my home server...  I can't have that dying on me at all...
> 
> But still I digress, I just hope it works well and you get no issues   Jayztwocents did a video on one recently, I was not convinced I'd try one but it was a cable as well at fault...  Strange stuff!!


TPU did a review as well. It ran fine but when overloaded the protection didn’t kick in and it exploded. It was around 900W.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 5, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Power Supply came in today. I must say out of all the PSUs I’ve bought overtime I’ll say this is one of top ones in terms of packaging. I also like the flat black modular cables.


I remember when I got my Seasonic X-650 power supply for my current PC.
It was expensive; cost INR 8900 ($150) (most cheap 450W "gutless wonder" PSU's on the market cost INR 450($9)) and the second most expensive PSU I'd ever purchased was the Corsair CX430 at INR 3000 ($50).
But when it arrived, I just kept looking at it.
Shiny matte finish, fully modular sockets, large grille at the back for exhausting waste air, two switches - one for switching fan-off mode and the other as the power switch, separate velvet bag of cables,... It was quality at its finest. I felt spoilt.


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> TPU did a review as well. It ran fine but when overloaded the protection didn’t kick in and it exploded. It was around 900W.


Doesn't give me masses of confidence in a PSU if I'm honest...  For me the PSU is one of the most or the most important pieces of kit in any PC system


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

phill said:


> Doesn't give me masses of confidence in a PSU if I'm honest...  For me the PSU is one of the most or the most important pieces of kit in any PC system


But we looking at an huge over load. 900W on a 750W unit


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 5, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> But we looking at an huge over load. 900W on a 750W unit


Still, overload protection should kick in. What happens when somebody is running their PSU up to capacity for a few years and it degrades due to capacitor aging?
It should shut down instead of exploding, at least.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 5, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Still, overload protection should kick in. What happens when somebody is running their PSU up to capacity for a few years and it degrades due to capacitor aging?
> It should shut down instead of exploding, at least.


Ideally, you would be correct. Rarely happens though PSUs usually just die and ever once in a while that kill whatever they're connected to. PSUs that are made fail-safe die without damaging anything else, but not all PSUs are made that way.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Still, overload protection should kick in. What happens when somebody is running their PSU up to capacity for a few years and it degrades due to capacitor aging?
> It should shut down instead of exploding, at least.


That is plausible but how many units degrade overtime. I had units run well past 7 years but this could be the one 

With the review I hope Gigabyte fixed the issue. I think I seen 2 reviews mention the same issue back in early 2020


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> But we looking at an huge over load. 900W on a 750W unit


I always remember the review on my AX1200 units (the original models not the i  models that followed afterwards) and I think it was Overclock.net who did the review stating that they managed to get to pull 1620w out of the 1200w unit before it decided enough was enough and just shut down.  Turned it back on and away it went again...  There was a reason I bought two of them and they are still working to this day.  I believe one of them even powered my mining rig for 6 to10 months or whatever it was, never missed a beat and it was on 24/7...  Ran 1200w no problem but for electric costs after a bit of tweaking, it went down to 700w for the load...  I was needless to say, dead impressed and happy with the PSU   Still am to be honest   It's powering an SR-2 and a Z170 OCF with a 6700k which is pulling next to nothing from it in comparison.

One of the best PSUs I've ever owned I'd have to say, if not the best.

I just don't like bad things happening to good people, PC hardware death is not a nice thing which is why I always say spend on a top tier unit, get a little more power than you need (not double just a 100w or 200w) and away you go.  I see so many skimping on it and bad things happen, it's not nice


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

phill said:


> I always remember the review on my AX1200 units (the original models not the i  models that followed afterwards) and I think it was Overclock.net who did the review stating that they managed to get to pull 1620w out of the 1200w unit before it decided enough was enough and just shut down.  Turned it back on and away it went again...  There was a reason I bought two of them and they are still working to this day.  I believe one of them even powered my mining rig for 6 to10 months or whatever it was, never missed a beat and it was on 24/7...  Ran 1200w no problem but for electric costs after a bit of tweaking, it went down to 700w for the load...  I was needless to say, dead impressed and happy with the PSU  Still am to be honest   It's powering an SR-2 and a Z170 OCF with a 6700k which is pulling next to nothing from it in comparison.
> 
> One of the best PSUs I've ever owned I'd have to say, if not the best.
> 
> I just don't like bad things happening to good people, PC hardware death is not a nice thing which is why I always say spend on a top tier unit, get a little more power than you need (not double just a 100w or 200w) and away you go.  I see so many skimping on it and bad things happen, it's not nice


I may swap later down the line to a Seasonic Focus and move this one to my wife’s rig


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2021)

Sometimes i feel like i am the only one in this forum who buys Enermax Units


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sometimes i feel like i am the only one in this forum who buys Enermax Units


Man I almost bought a Enermax before the Gigabyte but no reviews and the warranty very short


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Man I almost bought a Enermax before the Gigabyte but no reviews and the warranty very short


Which one?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 5, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Which one?


I can't remember


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sometimes i feel like i am the only one in this forum who buys Enermax Units


I can't ever find them mate


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 5, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Man I almost bought a Enermax before the Gigabyte but no reviews and the warranty very short


Enermax reminds me of the Ultra series from Tiger Direct.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2021)

phill said:


> I can't ever find them mate


One of the best ( of course that is my opinion ) and you don't find them?


----------



## shashy (Jan 5, 2021)

Just bought a Ryzen 5 2600 CPU but i have no idea how to upload pics.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 5, 2021)

shashy said:


> Just bought a Ryzen 5 2600 CPU but i have no idea how to upload pics.


Just drag and drop.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 5, 2021)

shashy said:


> Just bought a Ryzen 5 2600 CPU but i have no idea how to upload pics.


It's as easy as clicking on the picture icon and uploading.


----------



## shashy (Jan 5, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> It's as easy as clicking on the picture icon and uploading.


Ha thanks! Other forums i am part of are not as easy as this


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> One of the best ( of course that is my opinion ) and you don't find them?


Sadly not...  UK's Scan.co.uk






No Enermax unless they go under a different name that I don't know of??


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2021)

phill said:


> Sadly not... UK's Scan.co.uk


Shame on them  i wont buy anymore from them


----------



## phill (Jan 5, 2021)

I don't know of many or any other UK sites offering the PSUs anymore


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 5, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sometimes i feel like i am the only one in this forum who buys Enermax Units


Nope. I buy them as well. But I always "over-buy", which means that if the system is going to need 500w, I will use a 700w or 750w Enermax. They're good budget PSUs but reliability was once a bit iffy and it's always a good precaution to over do it with wattage rather than tread the line.


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope. I buy them as well. But I always "over-buy", which means that if the system is going to need 500w, I will use a 700w or 750w Enermax. They're good budget PSUs but reliability was once a bit iffy and it's always a good precaution to over do it with wattage rather than tread the line.


Same. After throwing all the numbers at the PSU calculator and always considering worst case scenario (basically, 24/7 usage at 100% TDP) I always go at least 25% over the recommended wattage.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 5, 2021)

phill said:


> I don't know of many or any other UK sites offering the PSUs anymore


You can try here, but it looks like they only do their bronze certified units …………….



			https://www.alternate.co.uk/Enermax/MarbleBron-power-supply-unit-650-W-24-pin-ATX-ATX-Black-PC-PSU/html/product/1682650?event=search


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 5, 2021)

I did not expect this order to go through. Now I have an additional RTX 3090. Might as well put it up for sale later.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope. I buy them as well. But I always "over-buy", which means that if the system is going to need 500w, I will use a 700w or 750w Enermax. They're good budget PSUs but reliability was once a bit iffy and it's always a good precaution to over do it with wattage rather than tread the line.


I have been buying enermax PSUs for a long time now and started buying/using the Platimax since 2012 till middle 2019 and for my current build i bought a MaxTytan serie, i know 1250W is overkill and it's way too much than what my Build needs considering that if the Wattage Meter of the MaxTytan is correct it shows that my Build uses around 285W when playing Games.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 5, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> I did not expect this order to go through. Now I have an additional RTX 3090. Might as well put it up for sale later.


Why get it if you don't need it? Might as well cancel it and make someone else on BB lucky.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 5, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Why get it if you don't need it? Might as well cancel it and make someone else on BB lucky.



I will see how it fares versus the evga 3090 ftw3. I will keep the one I like better and sell the other one. Worst case scenario I will use it in my lab workstation.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 5, 2021)

My wife would divorce me if I purchased a video card worth over $2K cad


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 5, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> My wife would divorce me if I purchased a video card worth over $2K cad


And claim the video card as alimony


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 5, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> My wife would divorce me if I purchased a video card worth over $2K cad



Just call it an investment and she wont say more.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 5, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Just call it an investment and she wont say more.


Hi,
A loosing investment seeing hardware never goes up in value used.


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 5, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Just call it an investment and she wont say more.


The wife: Financial analyst.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 5, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Just call it an investment and she wont say more.


My wife is smart though. She would know it was a waste of money.

Do you know the heck I took over a $40 razer mouse?  She was thinking a $40 must be made out of gold.

I swear, she puts my dad to shame regarding finances and how stringent she can be.  If it was up to her, I would be wearing a potato sack to work for clothing to save money cause $10 shirts from Costco is too much



cst1992 said:


> And claim the video card as alimony


So I lose the wife and have to give her half the card.

I love her too much so I'll settle for a cheaper card lol


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 5, 2021)

Thankfully my wife lets me buy whatever I want..... She loves tech also though.


sepheronx said:


> My wife would divorce me if I purchased a video card worth over $2K cad


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 5, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I swear, she puts my dad to shame regarding finances and how stringent she can be.


Did you know this about her before marriage? One upside is you'll never be wasting money on something if you have to answer too the wife.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 5, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Did you know this about her before marriage? One upside is you'll never be wasting money on something if you have to answer too the wife.


Kinda. I mean she blamed me for our first date for how cheap the lunch I got her.  But I paid at least $12 for that salad.  Funny how the tables turned


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> A loosing investment seeing hardware never goes up in value used.



Didn’t you see? All GPU prices are sky rocketing right now


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2021)

When I got my 3080, I sold my nine month old 2070 Super for a profit.  I was happily surprised!!!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2021)

HammerON said:


> my 3080


Will you keep the 3080 or upgrade to 3080ti?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2021)

Most likely keep the 3080.  I will have to resist the urge though...


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 6, 2021)

Shitty Blue Snowball is basically broken after just over a year (crappy USB-B printer port on a microphone), so I got a Scarlett Solo as I wait for a Shure PGA181. Thought while I wait I'd try it as a DAC - much cleaner sound than my E10K, that piece of shit always has background noise even on low gain.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Shitty Blue Snowball is basically broken after just over a year (crappy USB-B printer port on a microphone), so I got a Scarlett Solo as I wait for a Shure PGA181. Thought while I wait I'd try it as a DAC - much cleaner sound than my E10K, that piece of shit always has background noise even on low gain.



Plus while you're gaming you can just random start playing guitar


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Most likely keep the 3080.  I will have to resist the urge though...


To be fair, if you do want to upgrade, selling your 3080 will not be difficult.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Just got a new Logitech G440 mousepad to replace my old one. By far the best out there. It's a hard surface mousepad and the mouse just glides like it's on ice, which has helped reduce strain on my wrist over many thousands of hours of use.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, if you do want to upgrade, selling your 3080 will not be difficult.


Exactly.
Maybe and depending the price i would like to upgrade.

I want to buy a Vacuum Cleaner.

Would this one work: https://www.amazon.de/-/en/Handheld...s=handstaubsauger+uraqt&qid=1609940377&sr=8-4


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 6, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Didn’t you see? All GPU prices are sky rocketing right now


Hi,
This isn't a normal time either but yes older gear guess it's time to sell


----------



## Secret Rival (Jan 6, 2021)

This PSU is a beauty. Very confusing trying to pick out the model with the Duo fan, rather than the riing plus which I do not like.
Thay could have made it to sync better, they usually use a reverse 9 pin USB to their controllers, but this one had a regulart pin
That had to go into the motherboard where there aren't that many. But still (!), it's a great PSU and an upgrade to the 770w
I had, now regulated to back up status. I'm gathering up quite an extra set of parts.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 6, 2021)

That's one of the good Thermaltake power supplies.


----------



## Secret Rival (Jan 6, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> That's one of the good Thermaltake power supplies.



They really made it confusing - some have the riing plus, which I don't like and some, like this one, had the Duo riing.
Also, they should have made the wire for the RGB fit into the Fan controllers instead of a 9 pin USB to the motherboard, it makes it difficult to sync with RGB plus
and impossible for Neon Maker. Every thing should go through both soft wares. Also should have been able to use sync controller for motherboards style of RGB.
They make you get a different controllers for everything, why not this?

I winder if I could take out the Duo riing and put a quad in?  Just curious


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2021)

Recent buy

I’m so excited. Feel like a kid in the candy store


----------



## FireFox (Jan 7, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Feel like a kid in the candy store


Don't eat the candies they could be poisoned


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Don't eat the candies they could be poisoned


A little poison never hurt anybody


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 7, 2021)

Well, we ARE kids, and this is our candy...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Well, we ARE kids, and this is our candy...


Welp I got the wife some candy too


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 7, 2021)

Used candy?!
(I think the candy analogy is starting to break down...)


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 7, 2021)

Kicking out the 850 Evo 250GB and finally going NVMe for the boot drive in the main system. Went for a big capacity so I can keep the OS and all my games on a single high-speed drive.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 7, 2021)

Nice one! Although make sure you make separate partitions in case you want to switch OSs or reinstall your OS later.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Nice one! Although make sure you make separate partitions in case you want to switch OSs or reinstall your OS later.


Or buy a second one for your personal stuff like I did


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 7, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Or buy a second one for your personal stuff like I did


If it were a 128/256GB drive, sure.
But this is a 1TB NVMe drive.
Plus, he wants to keep everything on a single drive.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Used candy?!
> (I think the candy analogy is starting to break down...)


I mean you never had to dig and find a piece candy in grandma’s purse. It was old but the flavor was still there


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 7, 2021)

> Nice one! Although make sure you make separate partitions in case you want to switch OSs or reinstall your OS later.



True yeah, I could do that. So that way I wouldn't need to copy everything off of the drive before wiping for an OS reinstall.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 7, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> True yeah, I could do that. So that way I wouldn't need to copy everything off of the drive before wiping for an OS reinstall.


Right. That's what I've done too - only keep Windows and a few essential softwares(plus browser files like downloads, etc) in the C: partition. Rest is there in other  partitions - especially Steam games and large movies.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jan 7, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Welp I got the wife some candy too View attachment 182798


maybe need to clean your nail Kappa


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 7, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Welp I got the wife some candy too View attachment 182798


you must really not like her.

This is domestic abuse right here.  I am calling Womans help line now.

what's your address?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 7, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> you must really not like her.
> 
> This is domestic abuse right here.  I am calling Womans help line now.
> 
> what's your address?


A 1500x is a solid CPU. What abusive about that?


----------



## PerfectWave (Jan 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> A 1500x is a solid CPU. What abusive about that?


because he has 5600x  and his wife only a 1500x


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2021)

I bet she has a nicer car and he drives the farm truck


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> A 1500x is a solid CPU. What abusive about that?


man, you gotta work on your sense of humor 



PerfectWave said:


> because he has 5600x  and his wife only a 1500x


this guy got it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 7, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> you must really not like her.
> 
> This is domestic abuse right here.  I am calling Womans help line now.
> 
> what's your address?


It’s only abuse when I beat her in street fighter 




PerfectWave said:


> because he has 5600x  and his wife only a 1500x


honestly though she’s never had a desktop before. She decided she wanted to get into gaming and with the current market it’s less costly this route for someone who’s never gamed on PC.




Jetster said:


> I bet she has a nicer car and he drives the farm truck


she’s drives a Mini Van and I Drive a BMW

hers is definitely nicer


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 7, 2021)

PerfectWave said:


> because he has 5600x  and his wife only a 1500x


That's still not abuse.

I get that it was supposed to be a joke. Just didn't find it to be a good one...



Durvelle27 said:


> honestly though she’s never had a desktop before. She decided she wanted to get into gaming and with the current market it’s less costly this route for someone who’s never gamed on PC.


And there it is. A 1500x is a great first time CPU!


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's still not abuse.
> 
> I get that it was supposed to be a joke. Just didn't find it to be a good one...
> 
> ...


I was always told Americans are dry in their humor.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 7, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I was always told Americans are dry in their humor.


That's not it, it just doesn't come across very well in text. It also depends on mood. I'm not in a great one today..


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 7, 2021)

Not really motivated to switch today and kind of waiting on GB to update to the next AGES too


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 7, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Not really motivated to switch today


How about tomorrow?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 7, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> How about tomorrow?


maybe I keep my PC room unheated and it’s was like 12C in there today so I need to warm it all up blah blah waterblock blah blah etc etc. New BIOS yada yada


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not it, it just doesn't come across very well in text. It also depends on mood. I'm not in a great one today..


I hope your day goes better for you.  For me, it is my Christmas so I am enjoying best as I can.

Edit: to those getting the Ryzen 5000 series CPU's, are you guys paying premiums on these or are they the MSRP prices?  And how long did you wait?


----------



## milewski1015 (Jan 7, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Not really motivated to switch today and kind of waiting on GB to update to the next AGES tooView attachment 182851


I'll switch it out for you. For unrelated reasons I'll bring my 2600...and put them both on the work surface IHS down...and then leave really fast


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 7, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> I'll switch it out for you. For unrelated reasons I'll bring my 2600...and put them both on the work surface IHS down...and then leave really fast


Done it and pushing 5Ghz easily I need to figure out how to back it down


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 8, 2021)

I thought i'd hang out with some new buds


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 8, 2021)

Mic arrived. Excellent sound, build quality and price. A serious improvement over the Blue Snowball for not much more $, as expected from Shure. Although I can think of a few fatigued late-night scenarios where extreme recording precision is maybe not a good thing 

Still patiently waiting on my 5900X backorder from November, so it's as good a time as any to improving the finer things.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 8, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I thought i'd hang out with some new buds


Make sure you practice social distancing when doing so!


----------



## Vendor (Jan 8, 2021)

My brother's new 600VA UPS which he bought from Nehru Place. It has 2 years warranty on both unit and battery. He got it for 2000 INR (27$)


----------



## Night (Jan 8, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Not really motivated to switch today and kind of waiting on GB to update to the next AGES too


That's a 5800X? Looks like 5800X on the label on the top. That CPU is really good all arounder, makes most sense to me.


----------



## Rahnak (Jan 8, 2021)

Night said:


> That's a 5800X? Looks like 5800X on the label on the top. That CPU is really good all arounder, makes most sense to me.


The 5 on the bottom right corner means R5. For a 5800X it would have to be a 7. So it's a 5600X as he already showed in the AIDA64 mem bench.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 8, 2021)

One of the motherboards from asus for my 2 systems in 1 case, has arrived. A Mini-ITX board. All ready got some parts home last year, but this is the first part i get home in 2021.
Mouse in the second picture, is just to get an idea of the motherboard size.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 8, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> One of the motherboards from asus for my 2 systems in 1 case, has arrived. A Mini-ITX board. All ready got some parts home last year, but this is the first part i get home in 2021.
> Mouse in the second picture, is just to get an idea of the motherboard size.


Those are nice! While it does technically have the weakest VRM of all B550 ITX boards except for ASRock's budget one, that ultimately doesn't matter given that it can handle anything that fits in the AM4 socket at whatever clocks you push it to (and can deliver more power than pretty much any B450 ITX board, for example), and it's _packed_ with features. Build quality and BIOS features should be great too


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 8, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Those are nice! While it does technically have the weakest VRM of all B550 ITX boards except for ASRock's budget one, that ultimately doesn't matter given that it can handle anything that fits in the AM4 socket at whatever clocks you push it to (and can deliver more power than pretty much any B450 ITX board, for example), and it's _packed_ with features. Build quality and BIOS features should be great too



I am a ware about VRM. That will not be a problem, this board will only being used for at 5600X or maybe a 5700X if that is coming in the near future. Because of cooling and cooler size limits, i am limited to a 65 watt TDP CPU.

Besides my local dealer had a good offer on this board, so good it whas the cheapest of all the B550 Mini-ITX boards. Even cheaper than the Gigabyte B550I AORUS PRO AX board. It whas all ways my plan to go with asus boards. So i cut not say no to this deal.

Also i had to cheap out some places to have money for the motherboard that is planned for my primary system. That will be ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII DARK HERO X570 (this is not a cheap motherboard) with a 5950X in it, if all goes to plans.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 8, 2021)

I made a thread when I was asking peoples opinion on hardware, and it sort of turned into my new build thread where I did post a couple of pictures as things started to arrive. But I didn't post in this thread. So I got my boxes all together for a quick pic 

I did have some grumblings about it at first, but it has grown on me. I think she's a keeper, even though I did have some second thoughts a few days ago. Its probably the best computer I've put together.. well.. it is actually lol. I know its far from the best, but I saved a couple hundred bucks buying everything while it was on sale. And its mine with no payments outstanding


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 8, 2021)

Who’s thermal paste is that with the spatula in the photo?


----------



## freeagent (Jan 8, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Who’s thermal paste is that with the spatula in the photo?


That is Thermalright TFX, a 2g tube. I ran out of TF8 and couldn't get anymore quickly, so I spend on that.. I'm glad I did because its really good stuff. It is thick though.. don't like that. But it works really well.. just gotta take your time with it. I am about to pull the fan off of my heatsink to try running it semi passively to see what happens


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 8, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I am about to pull the fan off of my heatsink to try running it semi passively to see what happens


Let us know how that goes over in the Ryzen owners thread.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 8, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Let us know how that goes over in the Ryzen owners thread.


You betcha buddy! Just had to tend to some domestic duties while wifey is at work heheh. I'm just about ready to dig in..


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 8, 2021)

More parts for the wife’s rig


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 8, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> More parts for the wife’s rig
> 
> View attachment 183108
> 
> ...


Those sticks should OC to 3333 MHz.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 9, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Those sticks should OC to 3333 MHz.


They probably can but not with her CPU. Most I might get is 3000MHz with Zen 1. The 1500X doesn’t have a great memory controller.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 9, 2021)

Picked up a Dell Inspiron 7577 gaming laptop off someone from Craigslist. I think I got a fair price for it. Its the model with an i5 7300HQ, 16GB ddr4, 256gb nvme + 1tb hdd, and a GTX 1060 max q. Seems to run fine so far. haven't really had a lot of time with it yet (only had it about 2 hrs lol). may use my desktop kb and mouse with it and get a higher refresh rate monitor to use with it later.

Paid $440 for it. Suits my needs for now.

Was going to "build" a system by buying an old office pc with an i7 4770 and 16gb ram, 500gb ssd, and throw in an gtx 1650 low profile card. but gpu prices are insane right now. Also, the laptop uses less power overall which helps with the electric bill. 

Don't have any pics at the moment but here's a product link...

Inspiron 15-Inch 7577 4K Gaming Laptop | Dell United States


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 9, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> The 1500X doesn’t have a great memory controller.


I still have a Ryzen 3 1200 that managed an OC of 3400 MHz.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> She decided she wanted to get into gaming


And got her a GTX 960


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 9, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> And got her a GTX 960


Well the RAM came from Newegg and the GPU was a closet special. I found it in a box of my old pc parts. I do want to get her a better GPU but right now budget doesn’t allow.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> And got her a GTX 960


It's not a bad card. Not great, but not bad either. It'll do a solid amount gaming at 1080P.


----------



## Vendor (Jan 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's not a bad card. Not great, but not bad either. It'll do a solid amount gaming at 1080P.


2gb vram really struggles even at 1080p low nowadays, games like Cyberpunk, AC Valhalla and Watch Dogs Legion also ask for much faster gpu as well, should be fine if it's 4gb vram variant


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2021)

Vendor said:


> 2gb vram really struggles even at 1080p low nowadays, games like Cyberpunk, AC Valhalla and Watch Dogs Legion also ask for much faster gpu as well, should be fine if it's 4gb vram variant


If you're going to play AAA titles from the last 18 months, sure you're gonna have some playability issues if you don't turn some settings down. However, everything from 2018 on back will play just fine. You're also assuming that the card is a 2GB version. However, that is an EVGA SSC edition card, which is very likely to be the 4GB model. Let's not split hairs there..


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 9, 2021)

Vendor said:


> 2gb vram really struggles even at 1080p low nowadays, games like Cyberpunk, AC Valhalla and Watch Dogs Legion also ask for much faster gpu as well, should be fine if it's 4gb vram variant



When someone wants to play a few games for the first time, they're most likely not going straight for the most demanding titles on the market.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 9, 2021)

Putting together a retro PC (at least 2000-2002 period-accurate). So far I have:

P4 Northwood 2.4 GHz non-HTT, pure 32-bit, 533 FSB
ASUS P4V8X-MX (this board has VIA's most powerful/latest IGP chipset for s478, including support for 800 FSB Prescotts, dual-channel DDR, and AGP 8X). 
2x 1 GB DDR-333
What I need: 
An s478 CPU cooler that's on its way
One of those IDE-to-CF adapters
An IDE CD-ROM
A 3.5-inch FDD wouldn't hurt
Currently haggling with an eBayer for a Radeon 9800 Pro
Initially I'll be using this contraption for Win9x gaming by underclocking the CPU as much as I can, using a single 1 GB memory stick, and using the S3 Graphics IGP (that's fairly powerful by 2000 standards since it was designed around 2003-05). I'll throw in an SB Live PCI sound card that has pure-DOS (Adlib-compatible) drivers. 

Later I'll upgrade this to a Windows XP machine to play 2000-2007 (pre-Crysis) games, with that second memory stick, the Radeon 9800, and taking advantage of the board's SATA ports.

The reason I went with P4 (and not older), has to do with power. Older platforms power the CPU from 5V and 3.3V power rails, and modern PSUs flat-out won't work as they have weaker 5V/3.3V rails. I don't want to take a chance with a used older-gen PSU that has fat 5V rails (think >30 A). The P4 platform is the first to use 12V to power the CPU, and I'll be able to use a modern PSU.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2021)

btarunr said:


> Putting together a retro PC (at least 2000-2002 period-accurate). So far I have:
> 
> P4 Northwood 2.4 GHz non-HTT, pure 32-bit, 533 FSB
> ASUS P4V8X-MX (this board has VIA's most powerful/latest IGP chipset for s478, including support for 800 FSB Prescotts, dual-channel DDR, and AGP 8X).
> ...


Very nice this! Caps look ok? If not, a cap replacement job will not be difficult on that board.


----------



## r9 (Jan 9, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> My wife would divorce me if I purchased a video card worth over $2K cad


I call that a win win. 



lexluthermiester said:


> That's still not abuse.
> 
> I get that it was supposed to be a joke. Just didn't find it to be a good one...
> 
> ...


Dude you gonna give yourself a heart attack.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2021)

r9 said:


> Dude you gonna give yourself a heart attack.


Eh? What are you on about?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice this! Caps look ok? If not, a cap replacement job will not be difficult on that board.


Yup, it has fresh caps on the VRM.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2021)

btarunr said:


> Yup, it has fresh caps on the VRM.


Cool!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you're going to play AAA titles from the last 18 months, sure you're gonna have some playability issues if you gon't turn some settings down. However, everything from 2018 on back will play just fine. You're also assuming that the card is a 2GB version. However, that is an EVGA SSC edition card, which is very likely to be the 4GB model. Let's not split hairs there..


It’s a 4GB model and her display is 1080P 120Hz


btarunr said:


> Putting together a retro PC (at least 2000-2002 period-accurate). So far I have:
> 
> P4 Northwood 2.4 GHz non-HTT, pure 32-bit, 533 FSB
> ASUS P4V8X-MX (this board has VIA's most powerful/latest IGP chipset for s478, including support for 800 FSB Prescotts, dual-channel DDR, and AGP 8X).
> ...


Hey if you can’t find anything I have some old IDE HDDs and CD drive


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> It’s a 4GB model and her display is 1080P 120Hz


That's a solid card! She'll enjoy that gaming experience!


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 9, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> One of the motherboards from asus for my 2 systems in 1 case, has arrived. A Mini-ITX board. All ready got some parts home last year, but this is the first part i get home in 2021.
> Mouse in the second picture, is just to get an idea of the motherboard size.


That's one tiny board. I mean, it's smaller than my hand, maybe!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 9, 2021)

My stepson's new employer gave him a generous allowance for a work chair, so he got this which apparently is very comfortable indeed. This is to go with the high end PC they supplied him with.
Unfortunately they don't have any more vacancies


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 9, 2021)

btarunr said:


> Putting together a retro PC (at least 2000-2002 period-accurate). So far I have:
> 
> P4 Northwood 2.4 GHz non-HTT, pure 32-bit, 533 FSB
> ASUS P4V8X-MX (this board has VIA's most powerful/latest IGP chipset for s478, including support for 800 FSB Prescotts, dual-channel DDR, and AGP 8X).
> ...


This seems to be from the days when even Intel had PGA sockets.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 9, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> That's one tiny board. I mean, it's smaller than my hand, maybe!


Yeah mini-itx boards are small. It's not called mini for nothing.

But I am limited to this size, If I want two systems in one case. It takes one mini-itx and one ATX size motherboard. Case is Phanteks Enthoo 719 black version or Enthoo Luxe 2 is it also known as.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> My stepson's new employer gave him a generous allowance for a work chair, so he got this which apparently is very comfortable indeed. This is to go with the high end PC they supplied him with.
> Unfortunately they don't have any more vacancies
> View attachment 183190


Ugh, I don't mean to rain on his parade, but when getting the expenses covered, why not get an actually long-term comfortable and ergonomically beneficial chair (i.e. a good office chair)? Those "racing seat" "gaming chairs" are widely known to be pretty terrible in that regard, forcing your shoulders forward and inward thanks to the backrest shape, not providing sufficient lumbar support (those pillows are woefully insufficient, go flat quickly and don't stay in place), typically have no seat adjustments beyond height... They're mostly fine for people below 25-30 who haven't yet started to feel how their bodies wear down over time, but for anyone else, those are really not good for your body. Oh, and the pricing is also bordering on scam levels of markup. Gaming chairs are a silly trend that hopefully will either mature into actually being good chairs or going away entirely.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 9, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Ugh, I don't mean to rain on his parade, but when getting the expenses covered, why not get an actually long-term comfortable and ergonomically beneficial chair (i.e. a good office chair)? Those "racing seat" "gaming chairs" are widely known to be pretty terrible in that regard, forcing your shoulders forward and inward thanks to the backrest shape, not providing sufficient lumbar support (those pillows are woefully insufficient, go flat quickly and don't stay in place), typically have no seat adjustments beyond height... They're mostly fine for people below 25-30 who haven't yet started to feel how their bodies wear down over time, but for anyone else, those are really not good for your body. Oh, and the pricing is also bordering on scam levels of markup. Gaming chairs are a silly trend that hopefully will either mature into actually being good chairs or going away entirely.


Thanks for your reply.
He loves the chair and finds it incredibly comfortable, perhaps in comparison with what he had before, which has now been passed down to my wife.
For me, the most important aspect is back support and yes, they are overpriced, but it's up to him in the end.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 9, 2021)

Got lucky and managed to get an MSI RTX 3080 Suprim X for £771, had to change my PSU as well. Bought the Corsair RM850 for £115


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 9, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Got lucky and managed to get a MSI RTX 3080 Suprim X for £771


Lucky indeed! That's much less than what it'd cost over here(£854)!
Congratulations!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 9, 2021)

So it’s sad to say this but my rig not even built yet and I got got the upgrade itch again 

Ended up picking up a 5800X today


----------



## Valantar (Jan 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> He loves the chair and finds it incredibly comfortable, perhaps in comparison with what he had before, which has now been passed down to my wife.
> For me, the most important aspect is back support and yes, they are overpriced, but it's up to him in the end.


Oh, absolutely. At times I just get annoyed when I see people making questionable choices  My impression is that most people find those chairs immediately comfortable, the issue is that that doesn't actually say anything about whether it's good (or bad!) for your body. Those "racing seats" tend to encourage slouching due to the combination of poor lumbar support, poor seat adjustability and the backrest pushing your shoulders forwards, which means that they both teach poor sitting habits and are potentially harmful long-term. Oh, and there are _tons_ of reports of even "premium" gaming chairs having very questionable longevity in terms of materials (seat foam padding collapsing or outer fabrics wearing through). Here's hoping he has a strong back and neither him nor the chair are prone to those issues


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 9, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Ended up picking up a 5800X today


The way you're holding it seems to indicate that it doesn't come with a CPU cooler.
Is that correct?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 9, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> The way you're holding it seems to indicate that it doesn't come with a CPU cooler.
> Is that correct?


You are correct. It doesn’t include a cooler.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 9, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> The way you're holding it seems to indicate that it doesn't come with a CPU cooler.
> Is that correct?


AFAIK none of the 5000-series CPUs above the 5600X do.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 9, 2021)

Gave the wife my old case and bought me a new one


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2021)

New mouse pad


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 10, 2021)

I love the smell of new parts

my case is now the white and the black is my wife’s


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 10, 2021)

Jetster said:


> New mouse pad


Are you actually going to put your mouse & KB on it?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you actually going to put your mouse & KB on it?


Mouse


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 10, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Mouse


Where’s the tabby suppose to lounge then?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 10, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Mouse


And your cat...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Where’s the tabby suppose to lounge then?


I'm sure he will kick that mouse to the floor


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Jan 10, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> So it’s sad to say this but my rig not even built yet and I got got the upgrade itch again
> 
> Ended up picking up a 5800X today
> 
> ...


Where and how did you get one?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 10, 2021)

Snipermonkey2 said:


> Where and how did you get one?


Bestbuy had a drop

Amazon also had servers drops over the past 2 week just a Heads up


----------



## Vendor (Jan 10, 2021)

my brother bought a used ps vita for 6k INR (82$) to game on the go, it's in great shape except one of the audio channel on headphone jack doesn't work but it doesn't matter because speakers are fine and he uses bluetooth headphones anyway, he's really enjoying playing uncharted and stuff and might sell it once he finishes all the games on it


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 11, 2021)

My wife’s board just came in


----------



## mouacyk (Jan 11, 2021)

Sleezy way to upgrade my server and desktop at same time.


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

Well I've been a little crazy and bought a few things so, I thought I'd share with everyone the purchases 

Another Seasonic 650w Focus unit..  Brand new, never been used according to the owner on EBay and for £70 ish I think it was, good value as well   Perfect!!



Next up I saw these two GPUs and I thought to myself, what a wonderful world,...  No, not that...  Well here goes, what's generally better than a single 295 X2, well of course two of them but then whats even better than two 295 X2's is two full cover water blocked cards and a for £102 each, I am very happy   They cleaned up pretty well indeed.  Not that they where massively dirty but still, a little clean never hurt anyone..... 



And then whilst I was looking at the Steam sale, I saw The Sims 4 which reminded me, I'd like to get that for the Mrs's but trying to find a physical copy of it is well next to crazy that hasn't been added to accounts and whilst I don't mind only paying a few quid to get them to try, I'd rather put that few quid towards one that's not used..... 
So I saw this, messaged the seller and said, what are you looking to sell it for..  I gave them my max of £15 posted, they came in at £14 posted...  Good enough!!  



Never look at the DLCs for this sort of game on Steam to find out how much they all are...  Jesus it makes your eyes water.....

Now this board I'm not really sure what I was doing when I looked at buying as it was a mates CP that  was getting unusable so me being me, seemed to find one boxed and it seemed to be in great condition...  So again, messaged the seller and so on.



When he messaged back about making sure it was well packaged and the like I was this guy hopefully knows what I'm after type thing, but when it turned up without the CPU cover over the socket I was stunned...  I quickly checked and just made sure I couldn't see any damage and thankfully, no I couldn't.. What really confused the living doo doo out of me was the fact it was at the bottom of the box...  Why wouldn't you cover the CPU socket to make sure you got the board there in great condition is beyond me...  Still, a little message to the seller about that one....

Now there I was saying to @Knoxx29 about not buynig a Enermax PSU, well,  I found one!! 



Used to have these PSUs when I was using an AMD APU system for my general day to day rig.  Worked really well so when I saw this one, I thought, um, knocked down from £15 and paid a bit under £9 for it, I thought I'd done alright.

Now last but not least, I was just a little unsure of but well went on and bought it anyways....
Since all the 6000 series and the 3000 series have been difficult to get unless you don't mind paying a little more in places or being lucky finding one in stock, I was looking at one of these models of card.....



Now if I'm honest I was more so thinking about it being a mining card (I really run them very gently in comparison!) and being that it's water cooled, the power and temps should be really rather decent. Looking around I could see a few Asus Tuf models and a few Strix and then the odd Nitro+ from Sapphire and the Devil cards too but when I saw this one being water cooled...  I thought...  Here's the card   Never used and as you can see pretty much in perfect condition, in the current climate and sitation with GPUs, I thought the price for this one was decent considering and I was glad I picked it up   The box wooooooo'd me when I saw it in the flesh, was very happy 

And here's a board sent up by an old friend who's been having problems with it (an older system I had back years ago) so I'm looking to test this and see if I can find the same issues....



I did say to him, for gods sake don't ever send things like this again please!!  Hopefully no issues with this one but we'll see   The guy that sent it to me never has any luck when it comes to hardware.  Can sell him something completely setup and working and in some way or other, it'll stop working properly....  Must just be him I think...  Good old Picnic issue.....
There's a few more things on the way but I'll update again when it's all arrived


----------



## KainXS (Jan 12, 2021)

More RTX


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 12, 2021)

phill said:


> saw The Sims 4 which reminded me, I'd like to get that for the Mrs's


Mrs's?!



phill said:


> what's generally better than a single 295 X2, well of course two of them


Not really, does quad CrossFire scale well?



phill said:


> Another Seasonic 650w Focus unit.. Brand new, never been used according to the owner on EBay and for £70 ish I think it was, good value as well  Perfect!!


Man, I'm jealous...



phill said:


> when I saw this one being water cooled... I thought... Here's the card


That's a sweet card, hope you get a good overclock out of it - post the temps!


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 12, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Mrs's?!


Her Computer.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 12, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Her Computer.


You didn't get the joke...


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 12, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> You didn't get the joke...


I didn't see one.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 12, 2021)

Jetster said:


> New mouse pad


Got the deeper, but not quite as wide version of that. They're not half bad, but I keep my keyboard and mouse on it...


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Mrs's?!
> 
> Not really, does quad CrossFire scale well?
> 
> ...


I'm not so worried about the scaling, I bought them just for fun and giggles to be honest...  But because they are water cooled and still beasts of cards, I might see what I can install them in and go from there   Plus I can always use them to mine a little on...  They might not be the most efficient but solar panels tend to make me think, meh   Well unless it's raining and then not a lot goes on lol  

As for the PSU and the Powercolour card, I'm very much looking forward to using them both.  I have a 2700X system I'm toying with putting the 5700XT in with, another cruncher and miner in one lol   That's what one of my 1700X systems are doing, crunching for WCG and mining lol  I'm sure all of the updates and such will go into my project log (link in my sig, click if you dare....).....


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 12, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I didn't see one.


Mrs -> the wife
Mrs' -> the wife's computer
Mrs's -> the wives' computers

Hope that's clearer...


----------



## Valantar (Jan 12, 2021)

Jetster said:


> New mouse pad


Wait ... is that how your setup actually looks? With the mouse and keyboard on that lower tray? Or did you move them out of the way for the photo?


----------



## s3thra (Jan 12, 2021)

I felt like building a new system for my dear old mum, who is still rocking my old Phenom II/R9 270X system. She's been wanting to get into playing some more recent games, and after pondering my options, I realized that I had accumulated nearly enough spare parts to put a relatively nice total system together for her. Through various upgrades of my own system and lack of motivation to sell my older parts on eBay, the only piece of the puzzle missing was a motherboard. After doing a bit of research, I landed on the MSI B450M PRO-VDH MAX to slot in my R5 2600 and RX 570.

It's a decent board for the price and is exactly what I was after. With a couple of 4-pin fan headers in addition to the CPU fan header, it's a step up from the absolute bottom of the barrel boards priced just below this one. I forgot to take a pic of it straight out of the box, so here is the box:


Here's a nude. I installed my unused Wraith Prism cooler from my 3700X. Glad to put it to good use. The lighting effects on these coolers are, well, cool! I spent way to much time messing with the mirage effect settings lol.


Here's the outside of the system before I drove it up to mum's place to surprise her. I spray painted the mesh front of my Cougar MX330-G white a couple of weeks ago. I thought it came out well; I found the black mesh just a bit bland. I still need to re-fill those PCI slot covers - I think I can get some cheap from Amazon.


Oh, and I bought this electric chainsaw as a Christmas present to myself. No more screwing around with fiddly 2-stoke engines anymore! I tested it out yesterday and it cuts through some decent sized rounds like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 12, 2021)

s3thra said:


>


That's like the coolest Mom PC ever.


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 12, 2021)

mouacyk said:


> View attachment 183580
> 
> Sleezy way to upgrade my server and desktop at same time.
> 
> View attachment 183582


Right, so you got a 3080 to play poker on it. Or is this how you paid for the rig?  



s3thra said:


> I felt like building a new system for my dear old mum, who is still rocking my old Phenom II/R9 270X system. She's been wanting to get into playing some more recent games


Cold War or Doom Eternal?


----------



## s3thra (Jan 12, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> That's like the coolest Mom PC ever.


Haha. Yes, it's a far cry from her first computer which was an Apricot PC in the early eighties:



			https://www.old-computers.com/museum/computer.asp?st=1&c=499


----------



## Jetster (Jan 12, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wait ... is that how your setup actually looks? With the mouse and keyboard on that lower tray? Or did you move them out of the way for the photo?


I just moved them to put the mat down


----------



## s3thra (Jan 12, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Cold War or Doom Eternal?


Metro Last Light (yeah, not _that _new) and Hitman believe it or not. She was the one to introduce me to PC gaming in the 90s after all, so I guess she's not your typical mum haha.


----------



## phill (Jan 12, 2021)

s3thra said:


> I felt like building a new system for my dear old mum, who is still rocking my old Phenom II/R9 270X system. She's been wanting to get into playing some more recent games, and after pondering my options, I realized that I had accumulated nearly enough spare parts to put a relatively nice total system together for her. Through various upgrades of my own system and lack of motivation to sell my older parts on eBay, the only piece of the puzzle missing was a motherboard. After doing a bit of research, I landed on the MSI B450M PRO-VDH MAX to slot in my R5 2600 and RX 570.
> 
> It's a decent board for the price and is exactly what I was after. With a couple of 4-pin fan headers in addition to the CPU fan header, it's a step up from the absolute bottom of the barrel boards priced just below this one. I forgot to take a pic of it straight out of the box, so here is the box:
> View attachment 183674
> ...


I wouldn't suggest trying to cut through the PC...  That does look awesome!  (The PC and not the idea of cutting through it with a chainsaw....)   Just wanted to clear that up!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 12, 2021)

Finally!


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 12, 2021)

Corsairfest!


----------



## Valantar (Jan 12, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Finally!
> 
> View attachment 183722


Wow, those actually look pretty nice  Wouldn't mind a set myself


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 13, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wow, those actually look pretty nice  Wouldn't mind a set myself


The whisk isn't too impressive, but the rest seems ok. Also came with an apron and an oven glove.



cst1992 said:


> Corsairfest!


It should really have been Nvidia though...


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 13, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Mrs -> the wife
> Mrs' -> the wife's computer
> Mrs's -> the wives' computers
> 
> Hope that's clearer...


Oh I understood what you meant the first time, I still don't see it as funny.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 13, 2021)

Forgot to take a pic before installing new gpu. WTB waterblock!


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2021)

Just bought a new 4tb hdd since i run out of space 






TheLostSwede said:


> Finally!
> 
> View attachment 183722


Why the color looks good?


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jan 13, 2021)

the 5800x needed a friend...


----------



## FireFox (Jan 13, 2021)

Got a good deal.

Sold an *Evga GTX 1080 FTW* that i had laying around for 300€ and my *Asus ROG PG278Q WQHD 2560x1440 (144Hz )*
for 400€ which had a few scratches that pissed me off every time i looked at it and bought an *Asus ROG Swift PG278QR WQHD 2560x1440 144Hz (Overclocked 165Hz )* for 250€ ** and still have 450€ left**
At the end i bought a Monitor that it's almost identical to the one i owned except that it doesn't have any scratches, can be overclocked and costed less than my previous one with scratches and no overclock


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 13, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Got a good deal.
> 
> Sold an *Evga GTX 1080 FTW* that i had laying around for 300€ and my *Asus ROG PG278Q WQHD 2560x1440 (144Hz )*
> for 400€ which had a few scratches that pissed me off every time i looked at it and bought an *Asus ROG Swift PG278QR WQHD 2560x1440 144Hz (Overclocked 165Hz )* for 250€ ** and still have 450€ left**
> At the end i bought a Monitor that it's almost identical to the one i owned except that it doesn't have any scratches, can be overclocked and costed less than my previous one with scratches and no overclock


Sounds like a win - win situation.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 14, 2021)

Got the FE 3090 picked up today. Freaking huge. Definitely heavier than the EVGA RTX 3090 FTW3. Now I am really debating save the 3090FE and sell the EVGA FTW3 Ultra











Have not taken the EVGA 3090 FTW3 Ultra old, so using the Fury X for scaling


----------



## m6tzg6r (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally got a nvme cooler, i have had a Crucial 1TB nvme for a while with no cooler, but recently got a Samsung 970 500GB nvme which is faster and to keep it cooler i thought i would put a heatsink on it. average max temps while playing Cyberpunk came down about 10-15 celsius.

i still have the Crucial nvme, its under the GPU, i might get the EK cooler soon seeing its lower profile compared to the Silverstone (5mm vs 10mm).


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 14, 2021)

I feel i bought it but i can't find it where i keep that, then you buy the same stuff and now you have 2 identical mouse


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2021)

I've done that. More than once


----------



## Lorec (Jan 14, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Forgot to take a pic before installing new gpu. WTB waterblock!
> 
> View attachment 183817


loving those quick disconnects! so easy to flush!


----------



## Valantar (Jan 14, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Forgot to take a pic before installing new gpu. WTB waterblock!
> 
> View attachment 183817


That connection where I'm guessing there used to be a GPU after the CPU in the loop looks like the tube is about to pop off. You really should put some clamps or something on there, the tube is barely on the barb!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 14, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> EVGA RTX 3090 FTW3


Keep this one. Runs better, OC's better, stays cooler while OCing.


micropage7 said:


> I feel i bought it but i can't find it where i keep that, then you buy the same stuff and now you have 2 identical mouse





Jetster said:


> I've done that. More than once


Same here. Hell, I did that with a Radeon AIW card back in the early 2000's. When my wife asked for an explanation, I reminded her that she had complained about being left out of the "upgrade cycle" so I bought two, one for her PC and one for mine. I was totally playing it off, but she had no come-back for that one. Later she smiled and gave me a kiss because of how much better her craft/clip-art programs were running.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally arrived

It looks like brand new, +10 to the previous owner for taking care of it, now the bad thing: today i have to play at 60Hz because no DisplayPort cable was delivered with the monitor and i had to order one on amazon, that said -10 to the previous owner


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 14, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> because no DisplayPort cable was delivered with the monitor


While that kinda sucks, I'm surprised that you don't have a few laying around...


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I was totally playing it off, but she had no come-back for that one. Later she smiled and gave be a kiss because of how much better her craft/clip-art programs were running.


Well played, and she benefited from an upgrade.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm surprised that you don't have a few laying around...


I swear and i am sure i have 2 but i don't find them, btw, there is one thing that worries me, G-sync isn't showing in the Nvidia control panel, i hope it is because i am using an HDMI cable


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I swear and i am sure i have 2 but i don't find them, btw, there is one thing that worries me, G-sync isn't showing in the Nvidia control panel, i hope it is because i am using an HDMI cable


It’s a Proprietary standard for HDMI compared to DisplayPort using VESA extension of DisplayPort 1.2A. Supposedly Async was being worked on over HDMI.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> It’s a Proprietary standard for HDMI compared to DisplayPort using VESA extension of DisplayPort 1.2A. Supposedly Async was being worked on over HDMI.


is it ok to use DP 1.4 cable when the monitor port is 1.2?


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 14, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> is it ok to use DP 1.4 cable when the monitor port is 1.2?


Should be fine since the spec revision was about compression, and bandwidth increase for driving higher resolution panels I thought.

Edit: https://www.cablematters.com/blog/DisplayPort/what-is-displayport-1-4


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 14, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Well played, and she benefited from an upgrade.


Oh yeah, she loved it. I upgraded her CPU after that. At the time, she had a socket 360 P3 1Ghz with 384MB of ram. Got her a 1.4ghz P3(Tualatin) and doubled her RAM to 768MB. Her system was very zippy after that. In that state it lasted her 4 years until the Core2's came out. And she was very happy with it the whole time! I kept asking her if she wanted to upgrade further, but she was good.



Knoxx29 said:


> is it ok to use DP 1.4 cable when the monitor port is 1.2?


Yes, you'll be fine. Like HDMI, the standards are backward compatible and the parts will auto-sync with each other.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 15, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I swear and i am sure i have 2 but i don't find them, btw, there is one thing that worries me, G-sync isn't showing in the Nvidia control panel, i hope it is because i am using an HDMI cable


Isn't G-sync DP only except for a few proprietary setups (LG CX/BX OLEDs and a few others)? (Except for HDMI 2.1 VRR, that is.)


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 15, 2021)

Since the GPU market is completely _'broken'_ atm, I've decided to switch priorities and bought this instead:



Originally I was planning to buy one after a new GPU but I rather bought this before the SSD prices also go up for any reason.

Also added that Jonsbo heatsink _~9$_ to my purchase cause I liked the design, even tho it was totally unnecessary since it will be 100% gaming drive so it won't overheat at all.

Firmware was already updated on this so its already as fast as it should be._ 'read the TPU review before buying this'._


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 15, 2021)

Because of electronic issues beyond my control, and I wanted to protect my precious (sig rig) I bought an APC.




PC in idle uses 55W (HP mode), 315 W when playing CP2077. So plenty of hardware can be added.

ps: the basket is to hide the ultra long cables from the Z906.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 16, 2021)

More awesomeness


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 16, 2021)

Just bought a new nvme coz my laptop has the slot


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 16, 2021)

Is that the 22110 size SSD?


----------



## repman244 (Jan 16, 2021)

HP P420 RAID controller with 1GB cache.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 17, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> installing today after I drink some coffee
> 
> View attachment 179388
> 
> EDIT: Well install is going to wait for a few days. I was just gifted a 500 gb Samsung 980 Pro M2 drive to go with the new motherboard. I was going to use a 2.5" WD Blue with it until I got a M2 drive. So now I wait until Tuesday for the drive to get here


one more piece to the upgrade will be here one the 26th, a ASUS  VP28UQG 28" 4k monitor to replace my HP ZR30w, going from 2k to 4k with this beauty- https://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-vp28uqg-28-led-4k-uhd-monitor-hdmi-black/6120908.p?skuId=6120908
​


----------



## Fizban (Jan 17, 2021)

Won't arrive for a while, but I got baited by CES, and ordered a new laptop:

Asus ROG Strix SCAR 17 G733QS-XS98Q
Ryzen 9 5900HX
RTX 3080 Max-P w/ 16 GB GDDR6
32 GB DDR4 @ 3200 mhz
1 TB NVME M.2 SSD
165 Hz 1440P 300 nit IPS


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 17, 2021)

Whoa! That's a $2700 laptop.
It's a bit weird seeing the mobile GPU having 6GB more VRAM than the desktop GPU.
Ah. At least it will last you a while.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Just bought a new USB hub to connect to my Laptop.




4 x USB 3 ports.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 18, 2021)

328 Watts in MSFS2020 (38% capacity = 17 minutes on battery)



So far the most wattage. I'll have to try more games and programs to see if it will go any higher. However I think I can safely add the monitor to the UPS.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 18, 2021)

Two splurges at once!
The ArctiClean was expensive to import; but the bottles are large enough; should last a while.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 18, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Just bought a new USB hub to connect to my Laptop.
> 
> View attachment 184479
> 4 x USB 3 ports.


nice but in my office many will say may i borrow it then they gonna return it with some dents there and there


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2021)

shoutout to all the rainbow puke lover (Clockwise Rotation this time not Sine Wave )

wanted to replace my Seagate Fast SSD 500gb with something with more oomph (speed and size) got a Adata SE770G 1tb for 89chf
it's the kind i hate... RGB non adressable buuuuttt it's not too flashy and does not look like a discoball but for 40chf cheaper than retail i can make some compromise, after all, as i mentioned, my Arion too RGB cycle (due to not having an Asus Aura compatible mobo )



aluminum heatsink on the back


yeaaahhhhh rainbow!!!!! (not bright at all unlike the Arion which is just slightly brighter than my keyboard )


ARE YOU KIDDING ME! that thing is on the same league as an NVMe (cheap one ) in the Arion (both on USB3.1 ofc Arion C to C SE770G on A to C)
left Arion right SE770G

well the Arion did cost me 20chf more but it still has the advantage, since i can upgrade the NVMe SSD in it later 

the Seagate will go for the Mi Box and replace a 128gb thumbstick for movies


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 18, 2021)

@Jetster - good choice


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

RTX 3070 Dual.  Picked this up for $800 CAD after taxes.  Cheapest price.  Wonderful....


Picked up a R9 390X for $140 CAD.  Tested, works fine.  Gonna throw this in a budget gaming build for sell.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> RTX 3070 Dual.  Picked this up for $800 CAD after taxes.  Cheapest price.  Wonderful....
> View attachment 184532
> 
> Picked up a R9 390X for $140 CAD.  Tested, works fine.  Gonna throw this in a budget gaming build for sell.
> View attachment 184537


well that's only 558.62chf which in turn is just 32.62chf more than what my 1070 did cost


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> well that's only 558.62chf which in turn is just 32.62chf mor ethan what my 1070 did cost



man, I never spent this much on a GPU.  I wont be able to go to India this year (if they allow flights) because of this darn card.  Why did the flip the coin land on heads, forcing me to buy the card so that the universe can be in balance...  Why me?


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> man, I never spent this much on a GPU.  I wont be able to go to India this year (if they allow flights) because of this darn card.  Why did the flip the coin land on heads, forcing me to buy the card so that the universe can be in balance...  Why me?


It's not all bad though. Now you plenty of time to catch up on that backlog of games.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 18, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> It's not all bad though. Now you plenty of time to catch up on that backlog of games.


Hi,
Hopefully the gpu came with a good game


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Hopefully the gpu came with a good game


It didn't come with a game. Instead it came with debt and now crushing depression.

 So this damn card better last 5 years of 1440p gaming and some 4k light gaming.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> It didn't come with a game. Instead it came with debt and now crushing depression.
> 
> So this damn card better last 5 years of 1440p gaming and some 4k light gaming.


It is a shame that we basically have to pay the entire cost of a PC just to get a half decent GPU.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 18, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> ARE YOU KIDDING ME! that thing is on the same league as an NVMe (cheap one ) in the Arion (both on USB3.1 ofc Arion C to C SE770G on A to C)
> left Arion right SE770G
> View attachment 184521View attachment 184522


I've never owned an external SSD, but judging by this, you're limited by the USB interface.
I won't be surprised if the external SSD just has a USB 3.1 to NVMe adapter connected to a plain 1TB NVMe SSD.
For 1000MB/s even PCIe 2.0x4 would be enough(I get 820 on 2.0x2).



kapone32 said:


> It is a shame that we basically have to pay the entire cost of a PC just to get a half decent GPU.


Unless you get prices close to MSRP, it's really a bad time to get PC hardware.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

It isn't just that. It's our currency


----------



## theonek (Jan 18, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> It is a shame that we basically have to pay the entire cost of a PC just to get a half decent GPU.


yep, but almost, despite all of that, for the price of a decent gpu you can mobo, cpu and ram right now, but I remember last year, prices were the same like now are - I have got cpu,mb and ram for the cost of a higher tier gpu…..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> *I've never owned an external SSD, but judging by this, you're limited by the USB interface.*
> I won't be surprised if the external SSD just has a USB 3.1 to NVMe adapter connected to a plain 1TB NVMe SSD.
> For 1000MB/s even PCIe 2.0x4 would be enough(I get 820 on 2.0x2).


no joke .... nevertheless i fully know that buuuuuuuttttttt compared to an Ext SSD like the Seagate it replace (500ish mb/s) it's almost double the speed (and 9 time the 2tb standard ext HDD, USB3.0 microB to A for that one) 
and obviously a NVMe is limited by the USB connection ... my other NVMe in the rig is 2k mb/s... (PCIex 3.0x4)
yes i suppose the SE770G is a NVMe SSD in the enclosure just like the Arion plus Crucial P1 1tb... 
and no neither of them are USB 3.1 they are both USB 3.2 Gen2 capable, just my mobo has only USB 3.1 atm 

the "are you kidding me" was for the SE770G matching or exceeding the P1 in the Arion (which make it also fine for any games, initially my Arion was my nomad game library SSD ) price wise they are close in promo the SE770G is 89chf/$ the Arion plus P1 is 109chf/$ (129 and 168 without promo respectively )



cst1992 said:


> Unless you get prices close to MSRP, it's really a bad time to get PC hardware.


 well that would mean for me it's always a bad time ... hardware at launch or later are never close to MSRP  MSRP if a fabled unicorn


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 18, 2021)

Just bought a 1TB SATA SSD SanDisk £85 and a Corsair 4000D AIRFLOW case for £65. Will have to buy 3 120MM ARGB fans to add in front


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 18, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> well that would mean for me it's always a bad time ... hardware at launch or later are never close to MSRP  MSRP if a fabled unicorn



Same here, MSRP is almost nonexistent where I live.
Well not with the lovely 27% VAT in my country and whatever else extra they put on our prices.

That Kingston A2000 I bought last week was the closest I ever got to MSRP.  _'~130$ + delivery fee'_
One of the reasons why I pulled the trigger cause it was surprisingly well priced for a change.


----------



## Tomgang (Jan 18, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Just bought a 1TB SATA SSD SanDisk £85 and a Corsair 4000D AIRFLOW case for £65. Will have to buy 3 120MM ARGB fans to add in front



I like how the unicorn puke lights up on the gpu.

Cant wait to get my own unicorn puke infested system up and running. When that's gonna happen, I don't know. When gpu and Zen 3 cpu are in stock perhaps.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> It didn't come with a game. Instead it came with debt and now crushing depression.
> 
> So this damn card better last 5 years of 1440p gaming and some 4k light gaming.


Hi,
That's messed up.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> It didn't come with a game. Instead it came with debt and now crushing depression.


wot it came with a MOB ( mail order bride )


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> That's messed up.


Yes.... Messed up. Like my credit now.

Please donate to the sepheronx foundation.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Yes.... Messed up. Like my credit now.
> 
> Please donate to the sepheronx foundation.


Hi,
Yep go fund me is jumping lol


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> man, I never spent this much on a GPU.  I wont be able to go to India this year (if they allow flights) because of this darn card.  Why did the flip the coin land on heads, forcing me to buy the card so that the universe can be in balance...  Why me?


You had plans to travel abroad this year? Nice try.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> You had plans to travel abroad this year? Nice try.


Well, yeah, everything is in the air. My wife and I are expecting our third kid and so she wants to be with her family back in her home country and I just wanna go somewhere:

1) warm
And
2) warm

And plus I wouldn't be at work for a month so I can walk around as a typical fat white tourist and wear shorts and a button up Hawaii design shirt and not completely feel like a jerk.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> @Jetster - good choice
> 
> View attachment 184536



I paid $29 and the next day on sale for $18


----------



## FireFox (Jan 18, 2021)

This is how *UPS* works



Bought a DP cable on 14th this month and paid for fast shipping *( Amazon Prime)* the cable should be delivered next day (on 15th) but nothing all i got was a notification from *UPS *saying that the shipment was postponed and it will be delivered on 19th  wtf, i Paid for fast shipping/delivery, so called Amazon and explained what happened so they apologized and gave me a refund, the funny part is that the package should be delivered tomorrow but today i got another notification from *UPS* where it said that today the package was left at a UPS access point and was ready for pickup 

4 days delay just for this:


----------



## djisas (Jan 18, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is how *UPS* works
> 
> View attachment 184554
> 
> ...



Dunno about ups, but it's the norm with every shipping company these days...


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

Send an angry angry letter to Amazon. State how it has caused you grief, me talk anguish and other such extremities so you can get $10 back.

It can be a good money back for your express shipping.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 18, 2021)

djisas said:


> Dunno about ups, but it's the norm with every shipping company these days...


This is not the first time that they do something like that to me, that is why i always avoid to buy from a seller that use UPS as courier but this time i got distracted.



sepheronx said:


> Send an angry angry letter to Amazon. State how it has caused you grief, me talk anguish and other such extremities so you can get $10 back.
> 
> It can be a good money back for your express shipping.


I got the money back for the Amazon Prime.

P.s i was pissed off because i was playing at 60hz just because the damn Cable


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> It didn't come with a game. Instead it came with debt and now crushing depression.


It should last, true. But you shouldn't get in debt for it.
Unless, of course, you're getting it for professional use and it pays for itself.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> It should last, true. But you shouldn't get in debt for it.
> Unless, of course, you're getting it for professional use and it pays for itself.


Well, let's see.

We faced a heavy storm here. Destroyed both my vehicles and damaged my house. Insurance didn't cover fully my vehicle so I owe 10K for a vehicle I don't own anymore.  At this point, an additional $800 isn't gonna hurt me.

Debt always exist. Especially in Canada.

I also l learned from this. Never buy a brand new vehicle. It ain't worth it.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Well, let's see.
> 
> We faced a heavy storm here. Destroyed both my vehicles and damaged my house. Insurance didn't cover fully my vehicle so I owe 10K for a vehicle I don't own anymore.  At this point, an additional $800 isn't gonna hurt me.
> 
> Debt always exist. Especially in Canada.


2 rights you have as Canadians the right to vote and be in debt to the Govt and Banks.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> 2 rights you have as Canadians the right to vote and be in debt to the Govt and Banks.


And the first part I question cause it seems both cons and libs both screw us equally


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> We faced a heavy storm here. Destroyed both my vehicles and damaged my house. Insurance didn't cover fully my vehicle so I owe 10K for a vehicle I don't own anymore. At this point, an additional $800 isn't gonna hurt me.


Will a hug help at all?


----------



## Valantar (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> And the first part I question cause it seems both cons and libs both screw us equally


If it was me, I'd vote for the ones not smoking crack. Though I guess that particular example of political excellence isn't around anymore. (And thankfully only ran a major city, rather than the whole country.)


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> And the first part I question cause it seems both cons and libs both screw us equally


They sold us out when they signed a free trade agreement with the States. That was however after the GST that the libs decided to leave in place.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Well, let's see.
> 
> We faced a heavy storm here. Destroyed both my vehicles and damaged my house. Insurance didn't cover fully my vehicle so I owe 10K for a vehicle I don't own anymore.  At this point, an additional $800 isn't gonna hurt me.
> 
> ...



We don't have any lemon law/Magnusson-Moss protections here, I learned the hard way through 2 successive lemons from Ford and GM in the span of 2 years. Never buying new again. 

Best of luck brother, that's a tough situation. At least you managed to get your hands on a GPU (honestly I wouldn't mind that price, especially when they're even selling 2060s for 2060 Super prices), do some gaming to take your mind off things.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 18, 2021)

the lack of "purchase show off" is disturbing on the last page before that one ...

can we go back to the intended purpose, yeah i know ... i am responsible for one of the post without anything to show off (well 2 now ... )


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 18, 2021)

Sorry, didn't mean to help divert the topic.  It's nice to talk sometimes.


----------



## djisas (Jan 18, 2021)

Waiting on my amazon order, basically over 40€ in cables 
Also a chair, not tech bu anyway...
I got recently an 80mm noctua fan, last of 7 for my case, should make a post of it...


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## FireFox (Jan 18, 2021)

Jetster said:


>



I bought one of those ( Joystick? ) but never used it


----------



## Valantar (Jan 18, 2021)

djisas said:


> Waiting on my amazon order, basically over 40€ in cables
> Also a chair, not tech bu anyway...
> I got recently an 80mm noctua fan, last of 7 for my case, should make a post of it...


I am very intrigued about what case fits 7 80mm fans. Definitely warrants a post!


----------



## djisas (Jan 18, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I am very intrigued about what case fits 7 80mm fans. Definitely warrants a post!



Wait until you see the cable management nightmare...
I think by eliminating an old 4 way fan controller I removed 1km of cables...
This is how it used to look on my old p4, same case still...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 19, 2021)

djisas said:


> Wait until you see the cable management nightmare...
> I think by eliminating an old 4 way fan controller I removed 1km of cables...
> This is how it used to look on my old p4, same case still...


oh that's a thermaltake case ... a Xaser III maybe?


*look at the SySpecs* ... yeah .... duh...
*note to self .... look at SySpecs when there is one... before posting*

oh well let's make this a placeholder for the one that come tomorrow ...


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 19, 2021)

Shoutout to the delivery guy who dropped these at my house, literally.....good thing they're well protected.

I love these silent mice and thought they were discontinued, but eventually found a listing on Amazon for about US$20 each. Ordered six of them (two more on the way) as a stockpile. Should last me quite a long time because they don't break easily


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 19, 2021)

Some new hardware. Bought a new Dual Xeon Server


----------



## robot zombie (Jan 19, 2021)

How about some reincarnated headphone tech from ancient times? I joke, but not really. I swear people forgot how to make planar magnetic headphones between the first Fostex planars in the 70's and the modern takes we have now. For a while there, they were just bad. The drivers are very simple, but the process is pretty precises. Often they would break, or just have inconsistent sound. One $2000 pair of headphones sounds like a reach around from god himself, while another sounds terrible. Tonally, they were all over the place. And so inefficient some required speaker amps to drive enough current, needing more than 1 full watt of power where other headphones are about ready to catch fire in the milliwatt range. The comfort sucked, nobody knew how to build enclosures that made them sound good or sit right on your head.

See, there was no huge body of information or fleshed-out procedures for making them. It was wild-west back in the day - planars had a lot of promise but at that point were more of an engineers wet dream than something practical and affordable to make. Good ones are still expensive to make. Companies like Audeze and Hifiman are not experts at making these any more than anyone else alive is. They had to churn out about a dozen iterations each before they started getting things right - I truly believe they had no idea how to make them, and that's still kind of being decided now. Most headphone drivers aren't much bigger than the smallest tweeter on any speakers. Planar drivers can be wider than the woofers on some of those same speakers. My HD6xx have a 38mm driver. The LCD2C is 106mm, so over 4" across! The physics behind that are undeniably beneficial. Theoretically they should be able to best dynamics in pretty much every area.

But that planar is a unicorn. Getting there is apparently pretty hard. Just so many different factors and ways things can go. If you can make a good driver, you can't design anything around it. And if you have a good design, you can't build enough consistent drivers to roll it out. I avoided the things like the plague for years, they all had so many problems with sound and longevity.

Once upon a time, some dudes were like "What if we took a regular voice coil/diaphragm assembly, stood it on its edge, and squished it flat?" And somehow they actually did it. Took a thin membrane wired up with traces and put some magnets behind it (or sandwiched it between two arrays.) Brilliant in some ways. In theory, you get a flatter, thinner diaphragm that's got 3x the surface area of a regular dynamic driver - which translates to lower excursion and far lower distortion. Somewhere between a dynamic headphone and an electrostatic headphone. Just gotta build the enclosure that damps them right, balance the mass/tension of the diaphragm to control resonances, tweak the positioning of the magnets, the geometry of the traces, shape of enclosure, pad material/thickness/angle... ...safe to say, it didn't work out - mostly forgotten for a coupla decades. And then revived for the new-school headphone enthusiast markets. Past decade has seem them come a looonnng way.

...yeah, I think we are actually just now at a point where modern planar magnetics are beginning to match the engineering that went into the early planars. And I think they sound the best they ever have.

At this point there are a couple of manufacturers who finally have their processes worked out - they can make good, well-tuned drivers with one of a kind performance that lasts for a long time, in a package that's actually comfortable and worth the money. Audeze is up there as far as those go. No dynamic drivers come close to the generally sub 1% 'flat line' distortion that their headphones tend to have, and the sound is a totally different beast. They just have this command of attack/sustain and lower frequencies that no dynamic headphone is ever touching. Good planars, to me, are warm, full, smooth, clear, detailed, and energetic. Their newer TOTL stuff is more lean and heavier on treble resolution, but they've still got that 'it' factor that has to be heard to be understood.



Love these things, look pretty serious stealthed out in all black. I think I actually prefer this over the wood cups of the LCD2's. Look and feel more solid.



Pretty much everything that can be metal, is metal. Only that outer ring is nylon, and it's a really sturdy nylon. These are heavy and feel like a brick. All of the mechanisms are smooth and sturdy. The suspension system distributes weight well, and with the thick memory foam pads with super-soft synth leather, wearing them on your head is like getting a lightly overly-affectionate hug. They're basically ALL pad. You have the little grill/magnet/driver sandwich in there, some knobbies for the 3-pin xlr's, and then the other 70% is soft, squishy pad.



That material really is amazing. I didn't know something could squeeze my head so tightly and still feel so comfortable. These are open-back, but they seal around your ears like closed-backs. Soundstage still like open backs, but a little more intimate.

Sound isn't for everyone, they're warm like Audeze's older planars. But they do have that amazing planar bass. One of the biggest advantages of this type of headphone is in the distortion and FR characteristics. These are totally flat in frequency and distortion from 10hz to 1khz. Like, the chart is literally just a horizontal line. It's basically the discerning basshead's headphone. It's not overpowering bass, but there is a lot of it - it's full, clean, extremely responsive and doesn't take away from anything else. It congeals to the mids in a way I just can't explain. It sounds both very fast and very round at the same time, it's just got this taut slam to it. The bass and midrange just have this dynamism and energy. Rock percussion and detuned electric guitars sound meaty as hell. Overall it's just a sound with a lot of body and life down in the lower end. Typical downwards slope towards the highs, so they don't have that shimmer. Plenty of detail in the mids and it's a nice laid-back sound. Any kind of processed music sounds clean and alive, even though the tone is slightly dark. It tames problems in the presence region before boosting at ~7khz. Not coming in too hot, just a little sizzle. 

It'll throw you off, it's a confusing tone. But for some music I feel like it might be the best I've found. This tone seems to give very dense and instrument-heavy music incredible instrument separation. You really hear every instrument distinctly, and it's coming through with this smoothness and fluidity that sounds like very few other headphones these days. Older planars nailed that too, but tended to be too syrupy/mids-heavy and dirty-sounding in the highs with nasty, weird peaks. With these, you lose that last bit of resolution in the treble, but you really gain a lot of that detail back elsewhere, plus a little crunch in the treble that's generally pleasant. It's the polar opposite of how an HD800s presents detail. More natural, less analytical. But still digging pretty far into the sounds. Because it's so laid back, it's like everything has room to breathe. It's just not adding any extra air. So you don't have that 'peaking-out' where the sound seems compressed, like sometimes there's too much going on.

These things are basically made for rock, metal, hip-hop, electronic music, pop... anything that's meant to be really high energy and rhythmic. The busier and more rhythmic, the better. Just winds up sounding HUGE and defined. The way that the bass and midbass just interlock with everything is awesome. Really visceral, without ever being aggressive-sounding.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 19, 2021)

well bought the digital on GoG just after release (12.12 birthday "gift" with a coupon) ... a cousin got an extra for his birthday, i paid 15chf for it, i wanted the physical bundle


although ... Media? unlike TW3 which[er] had the game also on CD alongside OST... serial card (well a hard thick plastic one for a change ) and OST


oh well ... i do not follow the "hate", i have it and player it on PC and also i did not expect CDPR to come up with all they said it would become at launch (seriously who trust developers vision? and hype talks? specially when anything they dream of are too good to be true in a game ) but the game is good enough, i take it as a 1st person TW3 time shifted in 2077, or rather Deus Ex (the first) with good graphic (even on medium 1440p60 no RTX) and awesome main and side quest (and a huge play time ) it would be worth the full price just on these points (for PC ofc ... that one should have been a PC exclusive for some time and then PS5/XBoneSX only, later  )


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 19, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is how *UPS* works
> 
> View attachment 184554
> 
> ...


Is it high quality though? 



Durvelle27 said:


> Some new hardware. Bought a new Dual Xeon Server
> 
> View attachment 184602
> View attachment 184603


As you do on a Tuesday...
Looks like you didn't get any RAM though.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Is it high quality though?


Read back of the bag it says ( Made in China )


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 19, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Is it high quality though?
> 
> 
> As you do on a Tuesday...
> Looks like you didn't get any RAM though.


I have some RAM going it


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 19, 2021)

Just got these ARGB Antec Infinity 120mm fans for my new case. I am very surprised, these are actually very nice. Got them on some kind of sale for £32 for 3 with a controller.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 19, 2021)

Sata power cables extention included?



Not bad for $1 each, at least i don't too worried bending and twist the power cables, especially in tight space

Oh, don't worry about that color, since i don't have clear/TG panel. It's pretty fine


----------



## Secret Rival (Jan 19, 2021)

Finally got the pump/res I wanted, ready to operate! Water block will replace that not too bad CPU fan. at least it was quiet!
I was crushed to find the Thermaltake Core P7 is no where to be found. if anybody wants to sell me one, cash is in hand and thanks! 


,


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> Finally got the pump/res I wanted, ready to operate! Water block will replace that not too bad CPU fan. at least it was quiet!
> I was crushed to find the Thermaltake Core P7 is no where to be found. if anybody wants to sell me one, cash is in hand and thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 184654,


More RGB?


----------



## Secret Rival (Jan 19, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> More RGB?



Hell yes! This thing is gonna look like Times Square or Downtown Tokyo by the time I'm done!
If only I could have got the Core P7 - 12 fans, 3 radiators and 3 pumps! I'll just have to go all out with this P5.
Unbelievable they stopped selling that thing. At least make it to order as it is a magnet for more T.T. purchases.

I know a lot of people do not like RGB, but I like the artistic aspect of it. Kind of like lite bright for adults (I'm aging myself with that one!)


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> Hell yes! This thing is gonna look like Times Square or Downtown Tokyo by the time I'm done!
> If only I could have got the Core P7 - 12 fans, 3 radiators and 3 pumps! I'll just have to go all out with this P5.
> Unbelievable they stopped selling that thing. At least make it to order as it is a magnet for more T.T. purchases.
> 
> I know a lot of people do not like RGB, but I like the artistic aspect of it. Kind of like lite bright for adults (I'm aging myself with that one!)


For my current build i wanted a P7 but couldn't find it so i ended up buying the Corsair Obsidian 1000D which was pretty difficult to find too but i was lucky and ordered from England.
It is not that i don't like RGB ( i have 11 fans + Ram RGB ) but i don't like when they are set up too bright, rainbow or weird combo, mine are sometimes white static or sometimes Audio Lighting


----------



## Secret Rival (Jan 19, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> For my current build i wanted a P7 but couldn't find it so i ended up buying the Corsair Obsidian 1000D which was pretty difficult to find too but i was lucky and ordered from England.
> It is not that i don't like RGB ( i have 11 fans + Ram RGB ) but i don't like when they are set up too bright, rainbow or weird combo, mine are sometimes white static or sometimes Audio Lighting


That's a great case if it is the one I'm thinking of, 6 front fans? They had that by me at Micro Center, but it was $500!
One scalper has a P7 for $750. Let's see if he ever sells it  I tried offering $500 but no answer.
and yeah, I have to turn the lights down at night or i'll never sleep! Good luck with that, It's really nice


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> That's a great case if it is the one I'm thinking of, 6 front fans?


Actually 8 front fans  but i put just 6, paid for it around 550€


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 19, 2021)

With all those fans, it must get loud.
Even if one fan is quiet, all the noise must add up.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 19, 2021)

Picked up a GTX 1660 for my workstation today for $120.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 19, 2021)

This came in today.  Needed it as my MX-4 ran out, and this was $14 CAD and thought give it a try since I heard good things about this.



And figured I would share this.  Only missing a RTX 2070 to have a family of 4 gens.  And the odd adopted child, the R9 390X I got a week ago.

I just installed the RTX 3070.  So far so good.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 19, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> This came in today.  Needed it as my MX-4 ran out, and this was $14 CAD and thought give it a try since I heard good things about this.
> View attachment 184667
> 
> 
> ...


You could get $1000+ selling those 3 other cards.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 19, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> You could get $1000+ selling those 3 other cards.


So could I selling my car. Doesn't mean I'll sell it.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 19, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> So could I selling my car. Doesn't mean I'll sell it.


Totally understood I still have my Sabretooth 990FX and my OCZ Revodrive3


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 19, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Totally understood I still have my Sabretooth 990FX and my OCZ Revodrive3


Yeah man. Those are treasures. Could be sold, but not gonna sell!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> With all those fans, it must get loud.
> Even if one fan is quiet, all the noise must add up.


It is quite silent, fans spin at 800rpm when the System isn't loaded, when gaming isn't that noisy ( acceptable )


In this build i had 11 lian li BORA120-1S running at 1800rpm constantly


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 19, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> You could get $1000+ selling those 3 other cards.



im thinking of selling the GTX 1070, the GTX 970 4GB and the R9 390X I am hoping to build a couple systems around.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 19, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> Kind of like lite bright for adults (I'm aging myself with that one!)


You played with those when you were kid too?


Knoxx29 said:


> mine are sometimes white static or sometimes Audio Lighting


I'm pretty happy with static white for my build. Right now it's red/white cause I haven't touched MSI's software for the mainboard.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> You played with those when you were kid too?
> 
> I'm pretty happy with static white for my build. Right now it's red/white cause I haven't touched MSI's software for the mainboard.


Even using static white i still decrease the brightness


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 19, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> In this build i had 11 lian li BORA120-1S running at 1800rpm constantly


Your own personal airport. Nice.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 20, 2021)

Finally had time to setup my new stuff! Purchased it a week ago, but lacked time until now.



Picture is after everything was installed, what you see there are just the empty boxes.

Right now the 5900X sits around 26C on idle and runs into the low 70s from running the Stress function on CPU-Z or running CineBench R20 - the temps may improve slightly as I just installed everything and they say it takes a while for AS5 to cure. Single core boost I see flirt with 4.9 and all core boost hits around 4.55. 


Sadly, I've ran into a couple of issues....nothing bad, just very irritating ones. Two issues I've encountered:

*1)* I seem to be lacking a proper second 120mm fan that I can mount on the other side of the heatsink. The only two spare 120mm fans I have, one just plan flat out doesn't work (she spins freely, but doesn't power up) and the other has covered screw holes for mounting (see picture below I quickly grabbed off the internet.....in fact, that might be the exact fan I have) so I can't hook the wire mounting brackets on the fan to hook on to the heatsink. I don't want to look into picking up a second fan for the Hyper 212 due to issue #2, unless it's my only option.


*2)* The Hyper 212, she fits just fine in my case (Cooler Master HAF XB Evo), but I didn't take into consideration I have a top mounted fan on the case. The fan itself needs about half an inch to clear the heatsink. The top fan won't spin if I set the top panel on all the way. I currently have the top panel slightly off center so it's resting high enough to allow the top fan to spin.

So, does anyone have any suggestions as to another decent heatsink that'll give me at least another inch of room (or more, that's always nice) to allow the top mounted fan to spin?
The Hyper 212 black I have is 158.8mm high.
My case can support up to 180mm, but that's too tall.
I'm looking for something in the 135mm range or shorter that'll work well with a 5900x. I don't want to go back to an AIO unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 20, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> So, does anyone have any suggestions as to another decent heatsink that'll give me at least another inch of room (or more, that's always nice) to allow the top mounted fan to spin?


Noctua NH-U9S?


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 20, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> So, does anyone have any suggestions as to another decent heatsink that'll give me at least another inch of room (or more, that's always nice) to allow the top mounted fan to spin?
> The Hyper 212 black I have is 158.8mm high.
> My case can support up to 180mm, but that's too tall.
> I'm looking for something in the 135mm range or shorter that'll work well with a 5900x. I don't want to go back to an AIO unless I absolutely have to.


Even if you don't want an AIO. That case begs for a 240 or 280MM Rad in the front. If you want a heatsink I would do these. If you like RGB there is this option.









						Cooler Master MasterAir CPU Air Cooler Dual 120mm Fans - Newegg.com
					

Buy Cooler Master MasterAir MA410M Addressable RGB CPU Air Cooler w/ Independently LEDs, 4 Continuous Direct Contact 2.0 Heatpipes, Aluminum Fins, Push-Pull, Dual MF120R 120mm Fans, AMD Ryzen/Intel1151 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				












						Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB CPU Liquid Cooler - Newegg.com
					

Buy Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB Close-Loop CPU Liquid Cooler, 240mm Radiator, Dual Chamber RGB Pump, Dual MF120R RGB Fans, RGB Lighting for AMD Ryzen/Intel LGA1200/1151 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 20, 2021)

I saw the video from Optimum Tech of water cooling in the NR200. 







If/When I ever get another gpu for my sig rig, the current water cooled 1080 ti will go in the NR200. Thus I prematurely bought this cpu pump block.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 20, 2021)

Not very exciting but I just installed this in our Camera system at work.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 20, 2021)

Not to get you down, but this reminds me of this YT video:








In light of that, I'd take the advice in your sig and keep another one as backup.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 20, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Noctua NH-U9S?


Thanks, I'll check this one out.


kapone32 said:


> Even if you don't want an AIO. That case begs for a 240 or 280MM Rad in the front. If you want a heatsink I would do these. If you like RGB there is this option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I used a Corsair H100i for the past 5-6 years on my 4670k and while I liked it, I guess I could have explained a bit more about wanting to avoid an AIO on this case with my current GPU.

My 980Ti card is just under 13" long (12.92" or something) and with a front mounted AIO I was using the radiator width made it almost impossible to wedge my GPU into the allotted space. I had to wiggle and wedge everything in place and the GPU pressed up against the radiator....getting those things in and out to properly clean the radiator was a pain in the ass.

Perhaps in the near future if I can acquire a new GPU that won't be as long I might go with another AIO, but for now I'd rather not have to deal with the shoving and stuffing of my GPU into the fins of a radiator.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 20, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Thanks, I'll check this one out.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I used a Corsair H100i for the past 5-6 years on my 4670k and while I liked it, I guess I could have explained a bit more about wanting to avoid an AIO on this case with my current GPU.
> 
> ...


I have the case so I understand everything that you are saying.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 20, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Not to get you down, but this reminds me of this YT video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had good luck over the years with WD regarding the surveillance version. I had a 6TB that lasted 5 years (and still is working). Yes, I am a backup fiend.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 20, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> This came in today.  Needed it as my MX-4 ran out, and this was $14 CAD and thought give it a try since I heard good things about this.
> View attachment 184667


Maybe check with Thermalright.. A couple of years ago I bought a 6.2g tube of TF8 and it came in a hard clamshell, and the TFX I just got also came in the same type of clamshell that you have to surgically remove the tube and spatula from.

Or maybe I should check with them too lol


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Maybe check with Thermalright.. A couple of years ago I bought a 6.2g tube of TF8 and it came in a hard clamshell, and the TFX I just got also came in the same type of clamshell that you have to surgically remove the tube and spatula from.
> 
> Or maybe I should check with them too lol



check with thermalright on what?

The thermal paste works good so far.  Put it on a GTX 970 and it worked well.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 20, 2021)

If its legit, but if you are getting good results then I guess its good. Maybe that's their new packaging?


----------



## djisas (Jan 20, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Noctua NH-U9S?



It's perfect for anything short of a massive 16 core cpu or any intel cpu...
It's the best cooler I could fit inside my case...


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> If its legit, but if you are getting good results then I guess its good. Maybe that's their new packaging?


This is the one I purchased



			Amazon.ca


----------



## freeagent (Jan 20, 2021)

Its nice to see this stuff becoming more available in Canada! There was one seller on there who had a bunch of 120mm Thermalright fans and I put 6 in my cart.. but then I bought an SN750 instead..

Aliexpress has a bunch of Thermalright stuff , most of it is kind of pricey. They have a few CLC's on there and a lot of fans.


----------



## damric (Jan 20, 2021)

This little guy.





Keep running out of NVMe storage and M.2 slots on all of my motherboards. I bought one of these extremely cheap adapter cards and it worked out marvelously, so I ordered a bunch more. It has a copper mesh underside, and comes with its own thermal pad, and even a cute little m.2 screwdriver. I thought at first that it didn't come with an m.2 retention screw but it actually does, it was on the underside. Black PCB will look good in many builds.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 21, 2021)

damric said:


> This little guy.
> View attachment 184852
> 
> Keep running out of NVMe storage and M.2 slots on all of my motherboards. I bought one of these extremely cheap adapter cards and it worked out marvelously, so I ordered a bunch more. It has a copper mesh underside, and comes with its own thermal pad, and even a cute little m.2 screwdriver. I thought at first that it didn't come with an m.2 retention screw but it actually does, it was on the underside. Black PCB will look good in many builds.


How much did you pay for it? Where I am, it costs $13.69. Worth it?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 22, 2021)

I'm drooling all over these new desks   I'd love to make my next project building my own, but I've already got so many going on, it'll be a long while, if ever. In the meantime, my poor old K90 has moved to my server. I've spilled tea on it one time too many, and it's just got too many annoyingly slightly sticky keys. Dismantled the thing and cleaned it best I could, but it was just too annoying, and I had some rewards points burning a hole in my browser. So.....






						K68 RGB Mechanical Gaming Keyboard — CHERRY® MX Red
					

The CORSAIR K68 RGB ultra-durable mechanical keyboard combines vivid per-key RGB backlighting, up to IP32 water and dust resistance and CHERRY® MX keyswitches, allowing you to play on, whatever happens.




					www.corsair.com


----------



## damric (Jan 22, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> How much did you pay for it? Where I am, it costs $13.69. Worth it?


$9.50 on newegg. Worth it for me. I needed more m.2 NVMe slots.

Here is one with a heat sink for $13





						Amazon.com: GODSHARK NVME Adapter with Heat Sink, M.2 SSD Key M to PCI Express x4/x8/x16 Converter Expansion Card, Support 2230 2242 2260 2280, Compatible for Windows XP 7 8 10 : Electronics
					

Amazon.com: GODSHARK NVME Adapter with Heat Sink, M.2 SSD Key M to PCI Express x4/x8/x16 Converter Expansion Card, Support 2230 2242 2260 2280, Compatible for Windows XP 7 8 10 : Electronics



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 22, 2021)

damric said:


> $9.50 on newegg. Worth it for me. I needed more m.2 NVMe slots.
> 
> Here is one with a heat sink for $13
> 
> ...


For older systems, do these provide enough increase in speed over the existing SATA slots to move to one if I already have an NVMe?


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 22, 2021)

damric said:


> $9.50 on newegg. Worth it for me. I needed more m.2 NVMe slots.
> 
> Here is one with a heat sink for $13
> 
> ...


Heat sink is included, along with thermal pads, screws and bands(for holding the heatsink):




INR 1053.99 = $14.44 at current exchange rate.


Ahhzz said:


> For older systems, do these provide enough increase in speed over the existing SATA slots to move to one if I already have an NVMe?


You need at least a PCIe 3.0x4 slot. That'll give you 4 GB/s of speed max. For the 970 Evo Plus, you should get 3.5 GB/s speed.

My motherboard has a NVMe slot, but it's shared with 2 2.0x1 slots, limiting it to PCIe 2.0x2 speed (1 GB/s) and I get 820 MB/s with the 970 Evo Plus.
Fortunately, it's also a SLI-compatible board, so I could stick this in the secondary PCIe 3.0x16 slot. I'd lose 8 lanes on my graphics card, but that doesn't really matter much.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 22, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> For older systems, do these provide enough increase in speed over the existing SATA slots to move to one if I already have an NVMe?


Depends on the use case. For most uses, the speed difference between a good SATA drive and most NVMe drives is not really noticeable - but for some use cases, it can make a big difference. The biggest advantage IMO is future proofing and reducing clutter, but then I hate cable management


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Depends on the use case. For most uses, the speed difference between a good SATA drive and most NVMe drives is not really noticeable - but for some use cases, it can make a big difference. The biggest advantage IMO is future proofing and reducing clutter, but then I hate cable management


For modern PC builds, there is another advantage to having NVMe drives - it's made 2.5" and 3.5" drives obsolete.
That means if you have a SFF build and a modular power supply, you can simply do away with these larger drives and their cables and only use on-motherboard NVMe drives.
With capacities up to 8TB(!) available for NVMe drives, it's a viable option if it fits the budget.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 22, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> You need at least a PCIe 3.0x4 slot. That'll give you 4 GB/s of speed max. For the 970 Evo Plus, you should get 3.5 GB/s speed.
> ...


I've only got two PCIe 3.0 slots, taken up by my vid card, so I guess I'll stick with the Samsung 860 EVO for now. One of these days, maybe I can sell a kidney and upgrade


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 22, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> For modern PC builds, there is another advantage to having NVMe drives - it's made 2.5" and 3.5" drives obsolete.
> That means if you have a SFF build and a modular power supply, you can simply do away with these larger drives and their cables and only use on-motherboard NVMe drives.
> With capacities up to 8TB(!) available for NVMe drives, it's a viable option if it fits the budget.


Hi,
Card it's self is dirt cheap can't say obsolete seeing the price to add those m.2's is very high and shows there was never a budget lol 
2.5" ssd's is a better viable option cables don't matter to most people they can be placed with double stick tape anywhere


----------



## FireFox (Jan 22, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> For modern PC builds, there is another advantage to having NVMe drives - it's made 2.5" and 3.5" drives obsolete.


 My Motherboard has 3 X M.2 slots and i am using just 1, the other 6 drivers are 2.5


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 22, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> My Motherboard has 3 X M.2 slots and i am using just 1, the other 6 drivers are 2.5
> 
> 
> View attachment 185087


Yes, but they aren't brand-new that you specifically bought for your just-built PC.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 22, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> For modern PC builds, there is another advantage to having NVMe drives - it's made 2.5" and 3.5" drives obsolete.
> That means if you have a SFF build and a modular power supply, you can simply do away with these larger drives and their cables and only use on-motherboard NVMe drives.
> With capacities up to 8TB(!) available for NVMe drives, it's a viable option if it fits the budget.


Isn't that the same as


Valantar said:


> reducing clutter


? That's what I meant, at least  I entirely agree that they've made 2.5" drives obsolete at this point - there's no real price difference currently, and the convenience of m.2 can't be beat. My current desktop has a 2.5" SSD in addition to the boot m.2, but I'll be retiring that to a portable enclosure and going all m.2 with my next upgrade cycle. Now that even ITX boards mostly have two m.2 slots there's little reason for anything else for the _vast_ majority of PC builders/users.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 22, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Yes, but they aren't brand-new that you specifically bought for your just-built PC.


Hi,
I don't see what difference that makes it sure doesn't take into account m.2's costs per gb is still too high
There is only one benchmark that cares what type ssd you run on and that is performance test 8-9 or 10 plus disk benchs

Otherwise performance comparison from 2.5" ssd is zero gain.
There is no point in blowing extra money on m.2 unless you move massive files around bottom line
Wiring is not an valid argument it is purely "I want an m.2"  period.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 22, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Yes, but they aren't brand-new that you specifically bought for your just-built PC.


Just the 970 evo and 2 x WD black are brand new, the funny part is that i bought 2 x WD Black 2.5 instead m.2


----------



## Valantar (Jan 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I don't see what difference that makes it sure doesn't take into account m.2's costs per gb is still too high
> There is only one benchmark that cares what type ssd you run on and that is performance test 8-9 or 10 plus disk benchs
> 
> ...


There's not much of a price difference between entry level NVMe and SATA these days though. There's $1 between the cheapest 500GB 2.5" SATA SSD  and the cheapest 500GB m.2 NVMe SSD on Newegg currently, and the NVMe drive has the lowest MSRP of the two. The NVMe drive also has 20GB higher capacity, for what that's worth. There are more options in lower price tiers for SATA drives, but they aren't generally noticeably cheaper than low-end NVMe drives. That being said there isn't much of a real-world performance advantage for the NVMe drives either, but they do still win in terms of convenience and clutter.

Price differences do (often) increase as you hit higher capacities, but that is mostly down to the higher capacity NVMe drives being higher tier products with faster controllers and more features. They also at times dramatically outperform their SATA counterparts even in real-world workloads, like when AnandTech compared the 8TB 870 QVO and the 8TB Sabrent Rocket Q. So YMMV, and there are indeed nearly always more expensive options to be found in the NVMe space, but that doesn't mean NVMe is generally more expensive than SATA these days - the difference is really, really small.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> There's not much of a price difference between entry level NVMe and SATA these days though.


Shouldn't a SATA drive cost less than a  NVMe? or maybe i Bought 2 x WD PATA and that is why where so cheap


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi,
M.2 prices have come down but still I know people say m.2 are supposed to run hot but to me I don't like it at all 
It took a 20.us heatsink to get these numbers on mine and it's still more not even being used than 2-2.5" ssd's being used lol 
So yeah 50-70c+ m.2 these are temps I refuse to have on a gpu max temp lol so yeah hot potato just for the sake of being a m.2 no thanks.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> M.2 prices have come down but still I know people say m.2 are supposed to run hot but to me I don't like it at all
> It took a 20.us heatsink to get these numbers on mine and it's still more not even being used than 2-2.5" ssd's being used lol
> So yeah 50-70c+ m.2 these are temps I refuse to have on a gpu max temp lol so yeah hot potato just for the sake of being a m.2 no thanks.
> ...


What does it matter as long as it's within the rated temperature range of the SSD? ICs don't fail due to thermals unless they run in excess of 100°C. 2.5" drives do have the advantage of not being placed close to other hot components of course, but ... it's not likely to matter whatsoever. I get that it feels uncomfortable, but that's just because we're not used to it. It's still fine.



Knoxx29 said:


> Shouldn't a SATA drive cost less than a  NVMe? or maybe i Bought 2 x WD PATA and that is why where so cheap


HDDs are obviously cheaper than any SSD, but there's not much reason for a 2.5" SATA drive to be cheaper than an entry level NVMe SSD. Flash costs the same, controllers pretty much do too (outside of the high end) and there's no casing and less PCB to spend money on, so it pretty much evens out. It used to be that even SATA m.2 drives were ~10% more expensive than their 2.5" counterparts, which just goes to show that it's about sales volumes and not actual costs.


----------



## damric (Jan 22, 2021)

If anyone is curious about performance with the adapter,

Drive 1 is my main M.2 slot (ultra) Silicon Power A80
Drive 2 is my 2nd M.2 slot (PCH) Silicon Power A60
Drive 3 is the adapter on PCIE slot #2 Samsung P981


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> There is no point in blowing extra money on m.2 unless you move massive files around bottom line
> Wiring is not an valid argument it is purely "I want an m.2"  period.


They're not that expensive.
Just a few years ago, I got an 850 EVO Samsung SSD that was 250 GB for INR 7399. When I got my 970 Evo Plus 500GB SSD last year, it was INR 9300 for 500GB, and it's now dropped to INR 8300.
That's 7x the performance, 2x the value per gigabyte, plus it's full-on NVMe M.2(it's not PCIe 4.0, but it's still fast enough), not SATA M.2.
With chip densities increasing and 4.0 SSDs becoming more common, the drives are only going to get faster and cheaper.



damric said:


> If anyone is curious about performance with the adapter,
> 
> Drive 1 is my main M.2 slot (ultra) Silicon Power A80
> Drive 2 is my 2nd M.2 slot (PCH) Silicon Power A60
> Drive 3 is the adapter on PCIE slot #2 Samsung P981


I've ordered mine too, let's see how it performs!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I don't see what difference that makes it sure doesn't take into account m.2's costs per gb is still too high
> There is only one benchmark that cares what type ssd you run on and that is performance test 8-9 or 10 plus disk benchs
> 
> ...





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> M.2 prices have come down but still I know people say m.2 are supposed to run hot but to me I don't like it at all
> It took a 20.us heatsink to get these numbers on mine and it's still more not even being used than 2-2.5" ssd's being used lol
> So yeah 50-70c+ m.2 these are temps I refuse to have on a gpu max temp lol so yeah hot potato just for the sake of being a m.2 no thanks.
> ...



Cooler isn't always better. The controller always prefers cooling, but the flash itself prefers to be within a reasonable range of say 25-85C when it's being used. There are negative consequences to flash endurance at temps below about 25C, there are papers on this.

My PM981 posts fairly different temperatures on its two sensors, and quite honestly it's what you want to see from a drive.

And the comment about wiring not being a legitimate reason reminds me a lot of people who say "why would you drive a midsize Ranger when you can drive a fullsize F150", like okay there Mr. HEDT there's a whole burgeoning SFF market just because it's not for you doesn't mean it doesn't exist

Yeah, you're right, I'd jump on another 2.5" sale in a heartbeat for the right price but NVMe prices just keep dropping and 2.5" prices haven't moved in about 4 years


----------



## HammerON (Jan 22, 2021)

Okay folks.  Let's get back on topic.  Maybe consider opening a thread in the proper section to continue your discussion, or take it to PM's.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 22, 2021)

Not all labs have money to get monster GPU like Titan RTX or RTX 3090. With limited budget you gotta do what you gotta do.

One of the lab I worked with has little money to spend on COVID19 sequencing so they improvised: A Jetson Nano Dev kit, some off brand LCD touchscreen panel and the sequencing machine itself.

I mean it takes way longer since the Jetson Nano only has like 200 something CUDA cores, but still it is able to churn out full length viral genome just fine. It can even be powered by solar panel and a battery lol


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Durvelle27 said:


> Some new hardware. Bought a new Dual Xeon Server
> 
> View attachment 184602
> View attachment 184603


What are the specs of the server @Durvelle27 ??


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 23, 2021)

phill said:


> What are the specs of the server @Durvelle27 ??


Dual Xeon L5638 = 12 Cores and 24 Threads
48GBs ECC DDR3

It's a SUPERMICRO SYS-6016T-NTRF


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Those CPUs are really low power for X58...  I have a few of them in some servers here.... What made you want to buy a server?!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 23, 2021)

phill said:


> Those CPUs are really low power for X58...  I have a few of them in some servers here.... What made you want to buy a server?!


Hey if you can spare 2 CPUs that would be awesome   

I already had a server but it was dated using a Core 2 Quad

I use it for transcoding video, streaming, nas, and hosting amongst alot of other stuff

More techie buys


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 23, 2021)

A Unifi router, sweet!
How many users can it handle?


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 23, 2021)

Dell T1650 I picked up for $160 CAD total.
Xeon E3 1275 V2
8GB DDR3 RAM
Mobo, PSU and what not (will be swapping out)




2x InWin Jupiter 3x Pack of RGB Fans.  These are surprisingly cheap - $40 CAD thus making it a better buy than an Arctic cooler 120mm P8 as they go for about $12 - 14 CAD each.  These push 70CFM and are really quiet.  Plus ARGB if that even matters.


And I just realized my RTX 3070 comes with its own Pokemon Card.
I choose you, ASUS DUAL!

It only has 3 GTA wanted stars though.  So no military is coming for it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 23, 2021)

My AMD Radeon RX 6800 reference from PowerColor is getting picked up today by a guy that wants to use it in his ITX system.

AMD's cooler solution and pcb is beautiful for a reference design here in the RX6800 series.

So if everything goes well I will be having a MSI Gaming Trio X card incoming not telling which model or if it's gonna be AMD or Nvidia I will show later but in meanwhile you can all have a guess


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 23, 2021)

This one? https://www.msi.com/Graphics-Card/Radeon-RX-6800-XT-GAMING-X-TRIO-16G


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 23, 2021)

Just bought 2nd MK235, after cleaned it looks pretty good


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 23, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> A Unifi router, sweet!
> How many users can it handle?


I’m actually using a custom opnsense router and 2 UniFi Access Points which can handle 200 users each


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 23, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> This one? https://www.msi.com/Graphics-Card/Radeon-RX-6800-XT-GAMING-X-TRIO-16G



Yeah for now, but it's heavy as f*** even the support bracket isn't really great in my Cougar Conquer case and I will be looking to trade for a Sapphire Nitro+ RX 6800 XT/SE when possible because I am a Sapphire fanboy 

I only paid this dude the difference from what mine cost to what this card cost and he delievered to me, so it's a bit of a pricey upgrade for about £287 and yeah yet again I am lucky not to be hunted by a scalper


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2021)

Well after a few more purchases had been made, I thought I'd share them with you all 

I had the Heatkiller 4 block for the Threadripper which I believe I posted up, but I just thought well, putting these two together, makes me think I should really get something built up in this beast...  



That CPU socket and pins!!   Jesus......  So far, less than £220 for the two bits of hardware (motherboard and CPU block...  I'd like to find a retail boxed 2950X or possibly a 2990WX but think the 2950X is probably a better bet...  Would love to get this rig up and running at some point....  

Well this little guy was a motherboard, CPU and could have been RAM combo, but because I already had RAM, decided against it and just had a small discount for not having the RAM...  Then I thought, umm, might grab another which I had 8GB of RAM shipped with.



It's currently sat with my servers in the conservatory, I've got 4 of the 6 480's I had originally when I was mining a few years ago hooked up and purring away like a good en   The other 2 480's are lent out to my sister and the other to my next door neighbour who I put together a rig for and who needed a GPU since he was waiting for a 3070 to be available....   Well...  He's still waiting so hopefully since I built the PC for him in September, he'll be fine with coughing up a few extra quid I've asked for as it's been over 4, nearly 5 months with my 480...  Could do with it back, these 480's are solid but kinda power hungry and a little low on the old hashrate lol  

And lastly for the moment, a little combo I couldn't say no to, as it was one of the last Rampage boards I needed for my collection...  I'd like you to meet.....



My Edition 10 model   Came with full cover mono block and 6850k CPU which are nicely boxed still (always great for me to have boxes with hardware...) and everything looks in pretty darn decent condition.  Might consider trying to grab a 6950X maybe at some point otherwise, the 6C 12T CPU can sit in there until I swap it out for my 5960X I have in my MSI X99 Gaming Titanium board..  

Just waiting on a mate today to hopefully send over a few pictures of two other combo's I'd bought a little while ago and that is me and spending on hardware done until The 5950X is properly available and same goes for the 3080 card as well...  I've always a few bits of hardware to try and find and buy but ah, that can definitely wait after the amount I've bought recently  

2 children and not a big enough house is definitely getting put to the front of my "I need to sort out" pile...  

I hope everyone is safe, well and ok


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 24, 2021)

Now THAT'S some showoff right there...
Since TPU doesn't have a 'jealousy' emoji, I'm gonna have to go with


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 24, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Now THAT'S some showoff right there...


@phill does have this in his signature.


> I'm a hardware ***** and proud of it!!


He should change it too: I'm a hardware collector and proud of it!!


----------



## Valantar (Jan 24, 2021)

@phill They might not be Rampage boards (I loved my old X48 Rampage Formula btw, that was a _great_ motherboard!), but I think you should add an ROG Dominus Extreme and the new Pro WS WRX80E-SAGE SE WIFI (whew, that's a name!) to the collection. As ... honorary Rampage boards? They're both sufficiently bonkers, at least. I mean, if you're collecting the highest end enthusiast motherboards from the most expensive OEM out there, you might as well go all the way.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 24, 2021)

Got a new Idasen sit/stand desk from ikea, snapped a quick pic of the new setup:






Much cleaner, much more photogenic desk. The old desk was a horrid reddish brown colour and full of scars from 15 straight years of use.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Got a new Idasen sit/stand desk from ikea, snapped a quick pic of the new setup:
> 
> image
> 
> Much cleaner, much more photogenic desk. The old desk was a horrid reddish brown colour and full of scars from 15 straight years of use.


Looks nice and clean.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Got a new Idasen sit/stand desk from ikea, snapped a quick pic of the new setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, though I've long since started avoiding dark/black surfaces due to how clearly they show dust and grime. But while I do love my bekant sit/stand desk, I wish it had the sturdier legs and motors of the Idåsen.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Looks nice, though I've long since started avoiding dark/black surfaces due to how clearly they show dust and grime. But while I do love my bekant sit/stand desk, I wish it had the sturdier legs and motors of the Idåsen.



Yeah, I was originally going to get an even more massive conventional desk from an office furniture supplier but they abruptly told me on the day of pickup that it was delayed for another month...after having already waited a month...

That desk would have had a birch-esque tabletop. Though I don't really mind the black tabletop. It's textured so it at least distracts from the dust a bit. My 15-year-old desk had a smooth glossy finish and always looked disgusting. 

The tabletop is pretty much the Linnmon's. But the frame is mind-bogglingly heavy and planted. I was pleasantly surprised - had been expecting typical ikea quality like on the Linnmon I had in the UK. 

It is backbreaking work to put it together, though.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 24, 2021)

I've just finished a very nice new build for a customer in a rather small case, which has taught me to mount disks and fans before anything else   
Ryzen 3700X, 16GB , RX5500XT 8GB and that Wraith Prism is really cool.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 24, 2021)

Got myself a bigger desk from Amazon UK - £169 152x70


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 24, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I've just finished a very nice new build for a customer in a rather small case, which has taught me to mount disks and fans before anything else
> Ryzen 3700X, 16GB , RX5500XT 8GB and that Wraith Prism is really cool.
> View attachment 185423
> 
> View attachment 185427


Mini-ITX, huh?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 25, 2021)

Well just pulled the trigger on an Sapphire Nitro+ RX6800 OC 16GB gpu today boy the cost though that stings @ $1441NZD



Splinterdog said:


> I've just finished a very nice new build for a customer in a rather small case, which has taught me to mount disks and fans before anything else
> Ryzen 3700X, 16GB , RX5500XT 8GB and that Wraith Prism is really cool.
> View attachment 185423 View attachment 185424
> 
> View attachment 185425 View attachment 185427


Heretic you put the HSF on upside down LOL otherwise nice build


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 25, 2021)

Came across this interesting reservoir. Got a 250mm acrylic/pom (black back instead of acrylic) one from modmymods. In the process of building a second Phanteks 719. Will try this barrow res in it along with some other changes from my current 719 rig.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Got a new Idasen sit/stand desk from ikea, snapped a quick pic of the new setup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need an å, you can borrow this one, as it's called Idåsen


----------



## Valantar (Jan 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Mini-ITX, huh?


Looks like mATX to me.


Splinterdog said:


> I've just finished a very nice new build for a customer in a rather small case, which has taught me to mount disks and fans before anything else
> Ryzen 3700X, 16GB , RX5500XT 8GB and that Wraith Prism is really cool.
> View attachment 185423 View attachment 185424
> 
> View attachment 185425 View attachment 185427


That's an interesting case! Too big for me still, but for once it's an mATX tower case that actually looks significantly smaller than its ATX counterparts. Nice looking build


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Looks like mATX to me.


Yes, you're right, it' must be uATX.
The side panel made it difficult to judge the size of the motherboard at first glance, then I realized, it's big enough to fit one full-size graphics card.
Perfect for this kind of build.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Yes, you're right, it' must be uATX.
> The side panel made it difficult to judge the size of the motherboard at first glance, then I realized, it's big enough to fit one full-size graphics card.
> Perfect for this kind of build.


Yes, it's a Xigmatek NYC Arctic M-ATX which I bought because the customer insisted on a white case and there weren't many to choose from at his budget price.
In the end it's ended up really smart and somewhat minimalist, which I really like. So does the customer and I'm looking forward to him picking it up. That's always a good moment.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Yes, it's a Xigmatek NYC Arctic M-ATX which I bought because the customer insisted on a white case and there weren't many to choose from at his budget price.
> In the end it's ended up really smart and somewhat minimalist, which I really like. So does the customer and I'm looking forward to him picking it up. That's always a good moment.


Looks nice! Definitely not bad for a reasonably priced case, and actually significantly smaller than a lot of similar-looking ATX cases (NZXT H510, for example). There are _far_ too many mATX cases out there that are essentially the same size as their ATX counterparts (much smaller than the Fractal Define Mini C for example). Still not quite small enough for me, but I'll definitely keep it in mind for future recommendations for people not quite as concerned about space savings as me  Sadly it seems rather hard to get a hold of around these parts, which is rather odd for a Germany-based company.


----------



## Vendor (Jan 25, 2021)

my brother got some used Logitech 2.0 speakers for ₹350 last week locally from a guy, they cost ₹1250 brand new so it was a pretty decent deal in that regard, he's liking the sound quality as well


----------



## xu^ (Jan 25, 2021)

Nothing to exciting - 

Creative T10 Speakers from eBay - £10
Asus external DVD drive - Argos - £22


----------



## Vendor (Jan 25, 2021)

my brother's new 500w psu, now he can have decently powerful gaming gpu without any worries, coming from a cheap basic oem 250w delta psu, it was a much needed upgrade


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 25, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Heretic you put the HSF on upside down LOL otherwise nice build


I get you, but I had issues routing the Wraith Prism USB RGB cable the right way up. Anyway, that's why AMD did the diagonal trick because it's a question of optics - sort of


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 25, 2021)

Vendor said:


> my brother's new 500w psu, now he can have decently powerful gaming gpu without any worries, coming from a cheap basic oem 250w delta psu, it was a much needed upgrade


I wouldn't run a very powerful GPU on that, it is not 80+ certified and has only a max current of 38A on the +12V rail.
That means if your brother is even running a 65W CPU, then he has 391W for everything else, e.g. the GPU, fans, hard drives, lighting, motherboard chipset,...
I'd only recommend a 200W GPU max, like the 3060Ti.


----------



## Vendor (Jan 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I wouldn't run a very powerful GPU on that, it is not 80+ certified and has only a max current of 38A on the +12V rail.
> That means if your brother is even running a 65W CPU, then he has 391W for everything else, e.g. the fans, hard drives, lighting, motherboard chipset,...
> I'd only recommend a 200W GPU max, like the 3060Ti.


well, he currently has a 1050 ti paired with a 6600k, with crazy gpu prices rn he's not looking to upgrade his gpu anytime soon or anything nearly as powerful 3060 ti because that would be a significant bottleneck with his current cpu as he's not interested in OC'ing and plan to run it at stock clocks, atleast for now. Even at MSRP we could barely afford a 3060 so the best gpu for him as a balanced pairing and in our budget would be a 3050 ti when the market normalizes and prices are reasonable.


----------



## trickson (Jan 25, 2021)

Picked myself up an ASUS TUF Gaming X570-PLUS motherboard for $178.00 US and just lastnight I picked up a Ryzen 7 3700X for that MB (since my first gen Ryzen 7 1700X wont work) on Ebay for $250.00 US. 
Can't wait to get the ASUS TUF GTX1650 Super Clocked video card up and running on this setup!


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 25, 2021)

Vendor said:


> well, he currently has a 1050 ti paired with a 6600k, with crazy gpu prices rn he's not looking to upgrade his gpu anytime soon or anything nearly as powerful 3060 ti because that would be a significant bottleneck with his current cpu as he's not interested in OC'ing and plan to run it at stock clocks, atleast for now. Even at MSRP we could barely afford a 3060 so the best gpu for him as a balanced pairing and in our budget would be a 3050 ti when the market normalizes and prices are reasonable.


Get a 3060 if you can afford to. With an overclockable processor, that'd be a good purchase.
Plus you'll have some VRAM left over for upgrading your resolution, if you want to.
If you are having a 6600k, then get a tower cooler. If I'm not wrong, before long the solder under the IHS will harden up and start causing temperature issues.
Best to have some excess capacity for cooling in that case. Also, in case he wants to overclock later(it's a K series CPU after all).


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 25, 2021)

I got the digital art book for Crying suns: Got it on Epic, so it was a PDF file for me, not sure for the other platforms like HumbeBundle. I haven't read it yet, but I just skimmed through the pages. Kinda of not what I expected. I wanted to see more of how the game was created, not so much about the lore and more "not pixelized art". Somehow I got much more excitement from the ten pages of the free art book on Prey 2, than the 100 pages of Crying suns  The OST is phenomenal though.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I get you, but I had issues routing the Wraith Prism USB RGB cable the right way up. Anyway, that's why AMD did the diagonal trick because it's a question of optics - sort of


Fair enough I'll let you off this time LOL


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2021)

looks like the new GPU's are coming in today. this means i finally get my 2080ti back, & the one i grabbed to sell should be here soon too


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 26, 2021)

Aww, you're going to sell that??? Dude, nooo!!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Aww, you're going to sell that??? Dude, nooo!!!


the 3060ti is for my nephew. he has my 2080ti, but i ordered a 3090 reference i dont need, or want. i ordered it because my intent was to sell it to someone at cost, to someone who couldnt sit & refresh the page a hundred thousand times. the same idea as scalping, without me being a dick & charging profit. its win win for me, since i stopped one more scalper from screwing a buyer, & worst case scenario, i return it, but i dont think ill have trouble selling it.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 26, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> my intent was to sell it to someone at cost, to someone who couldnt sit & refresh the page a hundred thousand times


Do you know someone who could use a 3090? Otherwise you just added a bunch more people to the "refresh a hundred thousand times" list.
I say this because people would rather buy such an expensive card from a store rather than from the used card market.
Or you could just post a thread here on TPU!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 26, 2021)

If your interested PM the man


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> you just added a bunch more people to the "refresh a hundred thousand times"


ill take my chances. its one card that i can guarantee will sell at msrp. this is for posting HW pics, i wont post more on this topic


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 26, 2021)

Arriving sometime today...excited


----------



## djisas (Jan 26, 2021)

40€ of cables i really didn't need... 
And noctua fan 7/7, great price quality. ..


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 26, 2021)

Bought the Noctua NH-L12S cpu cooler for an upcoming build. Here it is sitting on a Ryzen 5 2600 and a Gigabyte B450 I AORUS PRO WIFI mobo which is resting on the Streacom BC1 Test bench.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2021)

i dont think this is what the designers at fractal designs had in mind when they built the Meshify-C case  
i also need to care for my case better, but this is what you get when your case is in the living room.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 26, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Arriving sometime today...excited
> View attachment 185675
> 
> View attachment 185677


Still waiting...


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2021)

I have a very good mate over in the US, member of TPU, who I have had sent some hardware that I've had bought over there...  Now just going to work out when and how to get it to me over in the UK...  Quite honestly, I didn't think I had that much.....  Oops...!




I know he's on the look out for me for another two of the Xeon E5-2683 V4's for my other server, some server ECC DDR4 memory for the two R730 servers I have here and I think that's it really...  I think he's going to keep one of the i9's over there and the other will be sent here for another crunching setup which will be rather interesting (I said to him that he could keep one over there but he has to crunch with it and more so, not sell it lol)......  I'm sadly running fast out of places I can put some hardware to crunch!! Gotta hate these first world problems!!  

Anywho, I just wished to share this hardware with you all and I'll try and get some more photos of when he's got the i9 setup and when the rest is over with me


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 27, 2021)

well something turned up at my door this morning I wonder what it could be.....  Let us see shall we



Literally had to remove a fan from my RV02 in order for this giant GPU to fit in it was such a tight fit but now that it's in I'll look at replacing the fan back where it was


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 27, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i dont think this is what the designers at fractal designs had in mind when they built the Meshify-C case
> i also need to care for my case better, but this is what you get when your case is in the living room.


Good thing you didn't get one of those monster Strix cards...
What's that, a 3070?


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2021)

Apologies guys, I've just seen this post 


cst1992 said:


> Now THAT'S some showoff right there...
> Since TPU doesn't have a 'jealousy' emoji, I'm gonna have to go with


I own a lot of hardware because I used to do competitive benchmarking, so I used it   All of the kit I buy has to be fully working and boxed...  


biffzinker said:


> @phill does have this in his signature.
> 
> He should change it too: I'm a hardware collector and proud of it!!


I think I should change that over or at least add it in too 


Valantar said:


> @phill They might not be Rampage boards (I loved my old X48 Rampage Formula btw, that was a _great_ motherboard!), but I think you should add an ROG Dominus Extreme and the new Pro WS WRX80E-SAGE SE WIFI (whew, that's a name!) to the collection. As ... honorary Rampage boards? They're both sufficiently bonkers, at least. I mean, if you're collecting the highest end enthusiast motherboards from the most expensive OEM out there, you might as well go all the way.


Ah, if you click on this...... it'll take you to the Show Your Collections thread with a few of my motherboards I've collected along the way


----------



## Valantar (Jan 27, 2021)

phill said:


> Ah, if you click on this...... it'll take you to the Show Your Collections thread with a few of my motherboards I've collected along the way


"a few" 

That being said, I didn't see either of the two I mentioned


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2021)

There's a few there I think I have a few not boxed but they were just given to me so I don't tend to worry about those lol  

I've considered the EVGA SR-3 which is probably more what I'd go for...  I only got the X299's as they where half the price compared to over in the UK, so I had a bargain lol  I need to get them up and running with the crunching...  72 threads?  They need to be doing something lol


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 27, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> What's that, a 3070?


no it was a 3090. that was the point, meshify-C is a smallish case. its technically Matx, but so is the Phanteks Enthoo Pro-M, look at them next to each other. the meshify-C is small


----------



## Valantar (Jan 27, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> no it was a 3090. that was the point, meshify-C is a smallish case. its technically Matx, but so is the Phanteks Enthoo Pro-M, look at them next to each other. the meshify-C is small


It's funny how different standards people have. To me, the Meshify C is huge for an mATX case - it's nearly 2x the volume of something like the Cerberus, after all.


Edit: wait, hold on, both of the pictured cases have 7 expansion slots. mATX has four, so those are ATX cases.


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 27, 2021)

Arrived just this morning. I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the box and saw just how tiny it is. I mean I knew the measurements, but seeing it in person and holding it in your hand is totally different.


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> well something turned up at my door this morning I wonder what it could be.....  Let us see shall we
> 
> View attachment 185739View attachment 185740View attachment 185741View attachment 185742View attachment 185743View attachment 185745
> 
> Literally had to remove a fan from my RV02 in order for this giant GPU to fit in it was such a tight fit but now that it's in I'll look at replacing the fan back where it was



Showoff


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 27, 2021)

Because the 1st wifi card refused to play nice with attaching the antenna's (those connections are way too tiny!). I bought the Gigabyte GC-WBAX200 which already had the (internal) antenna's attached to it.
So I drilled some bigger holes in my A300 and passed the external cables through and ...voila finally stable internet! It might look shoddy but it works.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 27, 2021)

djisas said:


> Showoff



Ofcourse, Isn't this what this forum thread is for after all 

Oh and before I forget the fan will fit but only just it actually touches the bottom of the GPU but not enough to put pressure on either


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 27, 2021)

Valantar said:


> It's funny how different standards people have. To me, the Meshify C is huge for an mATX case - it's nearly 2x the volume of something like the Cerberus, after all.
> 
> 
> Edit: wait, hold on, both of the pictured cases have 7 expansion slots. mATX has four, so those are ATX cases.


i meant mid tower, Matx is a motherboard sizing, not case. i just used the wrong term.


----------



## Fleurious (Jan 27, 2021)

Snagged one from the MS store for the kid.  Laughed after getting a prompt to update the controllers.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 27, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Because the 1st wifi card refused to play nice with attaching the antenna's (those connections are way too tiny!). I bought the Gigabyte GC-WBAX200 which already had the (internal) antenna's attached to it.
> So I drilled some bigger holes in my A300 and passed the external cables through and ...voila finally stable internet! It might look shoddy but it works.


You kidding? That looks like an artillery cannon!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 27, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i meant mid tower, Matx is a motherboard sizing, not case. i just used the wrong term.



I built for a friend a few weeks ago in the Meshify C, and it is a surprisingly skinny and compact case for ATX. There were other aspects of the design I didn't quite appreciate as much, but it's a good size next to my Cerberus. Didn't feel much bigger than my TJ08 (definitely more wieldy than the TJ08) even though that one is a mATX case.



cst1992 said:


> You kidding? That looks like an artillery cannon!



It's an excellent antenna and has a magnetic base. Compared to the Asus AX one that isn't magnetic, weirdly light and keeps falling over, I prefer to use the GB one on my main. The Deskmini is just tiny by comparison.

Or, the base looks slightly different but the antenna is the same.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 27, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> no it was a 3090. that was the point, meshify-C is a smallish case. its technically Matx, but so is the Phanteks Enthoo Pro-M, look at them next to each other. the meshify-C is small


Neither one of them looks like it's the PC I'm referring to.
To be clear, I'm referring to this PC with the reference NVIDIA card and black CPU cooler:


----------



## djisas (Jan 27, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Neither one of them looks like it's the PC I'm referring to.
> To be clear, I'm referring to this PC with the reference NVIDIA card and black CPU cooler:



That's pretty cool looking rig...
Cant wait to show off mine's final form...
It ain't gonna look pretty...


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 27, 2021)

So this just happened.

Basically, I spent a week troubleshooting various issues with my PC in early January and narrowed it down to a weird power delivery issue with my previous Cooler Master MWE 650W PSU.
I contacted the retailer I bought it from not even 2 years ago and I sent it back to them since I had 5 years warranty on it.

Around 1 week later they sent me a mail telling me that due to the current situation the warranty process would take a really long time so they offered me to give me back my original purchase price/money and use it on a new PSU of my choice and I if it cost more then I would only have to pay the difference.

As we know the PSU prices went up quite a bit in the past 2 years so ofc I had to pay extra but not much, something like 15$ and no delivery fee cause I paid for that warranty service back then when I bought my 650W unit.

In this price range and the current lack of stock/models this was the best I could find in the shop.
Sure its only 500W but its more than enough for my system and its not like I'm ever gonna step out of the 150-200W TDP GPU range anyway. 

So far its good, silent even under load and thank god no coil whine like my previous PSU._ 'that was driving me crazy'_


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Jan 28, 2021)

First time I've ever tried to repair a TV and managed to figure it out.

My Samsung TV that I use as a display for my secondary computers started developing an issue. It would work for about 15 seconds on average before it made a "click" sound and the display shut off. Sometimes it lasted a few minutes, other times a few seconds, but it kept dying every single time.

Turns out they're not too complicated to work on. You have a power board that powers the main video-processing (and I/O) board, then that's hooked up to the display driver board. Then it also has a few random things like speakers and front button controls.

So I found a replacement power board for US$30 and that licked the problem. That's where the "click" sound was coming from. I could've drilled down further and replaced the capacitors (I suspect the main 450V capacitor was going bad) but it was more convenient to swap the whole power board with a working one.

Oh yeah and all those symbols that say "High Voltage"? They're not kidding. Really bad idea to be poking around there while it's plugged in. _ZAP!!!_


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes, they usually just put in a replacement board.
It's always a bad idea to touch circuits where high-voltage capacitors are involved.
Fun fact - your mosquito zapper uses an 800V capacitor to fry the mosquitoes, so that's the same thing.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 28, 2021)

Fleurious said:


> View attachment 185839Snagged one from the MS store for the kid.  Laughed after getting a prompt to update the controllers.


You've got eneloops for gamepads?


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 28, 2021)

This will go into my secondary rig to replace a seasoned Chieftec:


One can never have enough cable ties, right? They also included this gimmick to jump start the PSU, and actually encourage you to try it out before installation 


I think I'll pass:


Wait... WUT?!? Where is my cable pouch? I've been ripped off! 
That's it, Seasonic! I'm returning this unit and will never recommend this brand again!!!


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 28, 2021)

Just arrived.




Not for the A300, it's for the NR200p.


----------



## Aht0s (Jan 28, 2021)

Got this little guy to replace my PFSense VM. It requires active cooling, so working on a box to overcome the fan. 
Tricky part is the socket is not standard, so looking at heat pipe arrangement.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 28, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Just arrived.
> View attachment 185911
> Not for the A300, it's for the NR200p.


I would _love_ to see you mod that into the A300


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 28, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I would _love_ to see you mod that into the A300


haha, let me grab my dremel.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

Aht0s said:


> Got this little guy to replace my PFSense VM. It requires active cooling, so working on a box to overcome the fan.
> Tricky part is the socket is not standard, so looking at heat pipe arrangement.
> 
> View attachment 185917View attachment 185918


That's awesome!!    Would a Raspberry Pi be able to do the same or would you need more power for that?


----------



## Aht0s (Jan 28, 2021)

phill said:


> That's awesome!!    Would a Raspberry Pi be able to do the same or would you need more power for that?


I don't have any experience with a Pi to really give you any insight on that end. I would think modern cpu should be able to handle it. The challenge might be with single NIC.
Just to give you an idea, I have an old NUC and on average it consumes 20% cpu and about 14% memory(8GB), at the most the network sees 10 devices.
The little guy is an Epyc 3101 and it replaced a VM from an old Xeons 2xxx series. I gave the VM two cores and 8 GB. Average was 15% CPU and about the same usage for memory. However that network has more power user and devices. With the Epyc, I barely sees any CPU usage and I combined it with 32GB of memory at about 2% average usage. About half a Gig usage on memory compare to 1.5 Gig with the VM. This is not a scientific statement but my own personal observation. Don't quote me on this but I recalled seeing requirement for PFSense for high usage was at least 3ghz CPU. The 3101 turbo at 2.9 only. I upgraded my ISP to 1G and tested download and stream at 2K and 4K with no issues. Mind you, I didn't have many VPN sessions going though. I am planning on upgrading my network to support 10GB that's the reason for the Epyc, just to learn more than anything else. Anyhow, I will try to get my hands on a Rasberry Pi, for the price I should get one and play with it. Looks like there are few options to add extra NIC for the Pi.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 28, 2021)

And The Mugen 5 fits just fiiine in the NR200p. 




Though installation is a pita as I had to take out the memory..




You gotta imaging the second fan as I'm debating on the orientation of the fans.
Help please? I'll use the perforated side panel.

The old setup was in from the back and out where ever it could.

*EDIT*
Nevermind, I just needed coffee. I flipped the cooler so there's more space to work with.


----------



## phill (Jan 28, 2021)

Aht0s said:


> I don't have any experience with a Pi to really give you any insight on that end. I would think modern cpu should be able to handle it. The challenge might be with single NIC.
> Just to give you an idea, I have an old NUC and on average it consumes 20% cpu and about 14% memory(8GB), at the most the network sees 10 devices.
> The little guy is an Epyc 3101 and it replaced a VM from an old Xeons 2xxx series. I gave the VM two cores and 8 GB. Average was 15% CPU and about the same usage for memory. However that network has more power user and devices. With the Epyc, I barely sees any CPU usage and I combined it with 32GB of memory at about 2% average usage. About half a Gig usage on memory compare to 1.5 Gig with the VM. This is not a scientific statement but my own personal observation. Don't quote me on this but I recalled seeing requirement for PFSense for high usage was at least 3ghz CPU. The 3101 turbo at 2.9 only. I upgraded my ISP to 1G and tested download and stream at 2K and 4K with no issues. Mind you, I didn't have many VPN sessions going though. I am planning on upgrading my network to support 10GB that's the reason for the Epyc, just to learn more than anything else. Anyhow, I will try to get my hands on a Rasberry Pi, for the price I should get one and play with it. Looks like there are few options to add extra NIC for the Pi.


Thanks for that!   I would like to look into something since I'm hoping to upgrade my home network to 10Gb at some point when I do move home mostly, but I can understand the reason for the overkill CPU..  Make things easy for it rather than making it struggle to keep up...

What sort of things do you monitor on your network with PF Sense?


----------



## Aht0s (Jan 28, 2021)

phill said:


> Thanks for that!   I would like to look into something since I'm hoping to upgrade my home network to 10Gb at some point when I do move home mostly, but I can understand the reason for the overkill CPU..  Make things easy for it rather than making it struggle to keep up...
> 
> What sort of things do you monitor on your network with PF Sense?


Yes, I been lurking on your thread for awhile now and hoping to learn from the project  It might be overkill but I want the power in case I need it. I wanted native 10Gb or at least 4 1Gb native and low power. It was quite troublesome to find something that meet those requirement with AMD or even Intel. AsRock server has an Epyc with 25W TDP and 10Gb native but couldn't find any in my country so settle down for a Super Micro instead and will add 10Gb card at some point. My network is really a mimic of my work infrastructure. It might not have the same equipment for obvious reason but the technologies are fairly similar. With the PFSense, I am testing LAG for the moment. PFSense has different option for LAG and will test them with VMWare and HyperV to see how well they combine. I am myself fairly new to PFSense as well. I just learn as I go. I just installed a PFSense box on the edge of our guest network at work. I am using Grafana to export data from PFSense. It gives a nice dashboard to view your key elements like bandwidth, cpu, etc... What I am trying to see it's the utilization of the LAG depending of the option. Is round robin different than the load-balance, things like that.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 28, 2021)

Not mine, but one of friend from my last job just got his hands on a RTX3090. This will be going into DL/ML workstation. He does development of personalized cancer histology scoring system at his local hospital.  The 24GB VRAM will come in handy for the training.





Got to say RTX3080 / RTX3090 is so popular with data scientists and genetics researchers. Well that is if you can find one GPU at MSRP though.

Another friend of mine (microbiologist) just got this. 

Ryzen 5900X
128GB DDR4-3600 RAM
NZXT AIO
Gigabyte RTX 3080
2TB Sabernet PCIE-4 NVMe SSD
LianLi case


----------



## FireFox (Jan 28, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Got to say RTX3080 / RTX3090 is so popular with data scientists and genetics researchers.


And Mining too


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 28, 2021)

QuietBob said:


>




i think i have 6 of those bags, never opened a single one, i just use bread ties


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 28, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> This will go into my secondary rig to replace a seasoned Chieftec:
> View attachment 185889View attachment 185890View attachment 185891View attachment 185892
> 
> One can never have enough cable ties, right? They also included this gimmick to jump start the PSU, and actually encourage you to try it out before installation
> ...


Cables?! Don't you know we're in the age of wireless???

Then again, maybe they sacrificed the cables to make way for the $50 eGift...


----------



## R00kie (Jan 28, 2021)

Yet another revision to the VR PC is now finished. The block for the RTX 2070 Super is a peculiar one, even though the manufacturer website states it is for the card that I have, it would not fit for the life of it  
After some milling and drilling it was made to fit


----------



## Valantar (Jan 28, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> View attachment 186011
> View attachment 186012
> Yet another revision to the VR PC is now finished. The block for the RTX 2070 Super is a peculiar one, even though the manufacturer website states it is for the card that I have, it would not fit for the life of it
> After some milling and drilling it was made to fit


That's an impressively thick rad you've squeezed in there, I like the tight tolerances!


----------



## R00kie (Jan 29, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That's an impressively thick rad you've squeezed in there, I like the tight tolerances!


Thats what makes these builds ever so more exciting to work on


----------



## Fleurious (Jan 29, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> You've got eneloops for gamepads?


Just using the AA batteries that came with the controllers for now.  After googling what Enaloops are they look similar to what I'll probably end up replacing the batteries with.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 29, 2021)

Just finished setting up this G9 screen. It's damn large obviously but still damn! I finally retired my triple Benq 1080p 144hz panel, omg from 2014 geeze. I used amazon's free installments so barely notice the price. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 29, 2021)

Ebay buy


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 29, 2021)

Fleurious said:


> View attachment 185839Snagged one from the MS store for the kid.  Laughed after getting a prompt to update the controllers.



Oh man, if you don't plan on keeping them plugged in, you'll want some rechargeables in your life. I have white eneloops and black eneloops, and go through 2 of them every 7-10 days. Even the included Duracells only lasted me about 12 days. Controllers absolutely brutal on batteries, thank god for eneloop pros.

The white regular eneloops I have are quite old and from a much older generation (I wanna say 7 years??) and they still work as well as new. Used to use them in my G602 and they'd last me half a year.


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 29, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> This will go into my secondary rig to replace a seasoned Chieftec:
> View attachment 185889View attachment 185890View attachment 185891View attachment 185892
> 
> One can never have enough cable ties, right? They also included this gimmick to jump start the PSU, and actually encourage you to try it out before installation
> ...



I got the same accessories with my Core GM I posted earlier.

I was wondering what the hell is that thing so had to check the manual. _'did not try it tho'_


----------



## Valantar (Jan 29, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Oh man, if you don't plan on keeping them plugged in, you'll want some rechargeables in your life. I have white eneloops and black eneloops, and go through 2 of them every 7-10 days. Even the included Duracells only lasted me about 12 days. Controllers absolutely brutal on batteries, thank god for eneloop pros.
> 
> The white regular eneloops I have are quite old and from a much older generation (I wanna say 7 years??) and they still work as well as new. Used to use them in my G602 and they'd last me half a year.


Eneloops are awesome, I still use the ones I initially bought for my first DSLR back in ... 2008? Something like that. They still work great, and don't seem to have lost any capacity. It's been a while since I ran my Xbox controllers off AAs though (I've got rechargeable packs in all of them), but back then they lasted _a lot_ longer than 7-10 days. How many hours a day are those controllers used?


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 29, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Ebay buy


oh nice. Is that a Silverstone expansion card?


----------



## Valantar (Jan 29, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Ebay buy


Hope it works well for you! I've had some bad experiences with that style of riser cable for PCIe 3.0 signalling, though I guess an SSD might be more forgiving than a GPU.


----------



## Aht0s (Jan 29, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Eneloops are awesome, I still use the ones I initially bought for my first DSLR back in ... 2008? Something like that. They still work great, and don't seem to have lost any capacity. It's been a while since I ran my Xbox controllers off AAs though (I've got rechargeable packs in all of them), but back then they lasted _a lot_ longer than 7-10 days. How many hours a day are those controllers used?


++ for Eneloops. Just got the new version as I can't find the old one. They are definitely worth it. Chargers plus 6 AA and 6 AAA for 80$ can't argue with that.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jan 29, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> oh nice. Is that a Silverstone expansion card?


Pretty sure its this








						PA04-1N M.2 NVME / NGFF TO PCIE CARD ADAPTER - PCI-E X4 ( 1 ) ONE M.2 2230 / 2242 / 2260 / 2280 / 22110 SLOT
					






					www.itcreations.com
				



Paid £4.50  ( 4x riser included )+ postage
Nvme 512gig (not included )


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 29, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Eneloops are awesome, I still use the ones I initially bought for my first DSLR back in ... 2008? Something like that. They still work great, and don't seem to have lost any capacity. It's been a while since I ran my Xbox controllers off AAs though (I've got rechargeable packs in all of them), but back then they lasted _a lot_ longer than 7-10 days. How many hours a day are those controllers used?



Like 4 hours a day? Not been much to do in the past 6 weeks. Sounds about right if they're rated for about 30 hours per charge on the unitary charge pack. Been playing a shit ton of Genshin

The fact they still put a microUSB on these things in 2020 is a goddamn travesty


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I've ordered mine too, let's see how it performs!


Installed it today!







The black screwdriver below came with the adapter. It's too small for me though, and considering the M.2 slot was actually sandwiched between the heatsink and graphics card, I had to use the yellow one.
I also had to remove the case fan temporarily.





The pads have a little bit of adhesive on them, but I'm thinking it's not enough to hold both the heatsink and the SSD; so good thing they included the rubber bands!



All installed! The slits at the two ends are used by the slot, so the middle two are the only ones that we could use.





Benchmarks and temps:





Idle(before and after):





Load(before and after):






Sequential results seem a bit underwhelming, but at least now I'm able to fully utilize the SSD.
I appreciate the adapter, but right now I'm feeling it was just a waste of money to include the heatsink.
One thing could be that I'd have to peel off all the stickers from the SSD and clean the chips with alcohol to remove residual glue, but honestly, I'm not going to do that.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi,
I only look at main read/ write and you're only a couple hundred off spec's using a pci-e card.
You'd have to show both temps sensor reading to really know how well the heat sink is doing but sammy m.2's do need one they do get terribly hot.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 30, 2021)

What other sensor is there? I only have the one sensor for drive temperature.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> What other sensor is there? I only have the one sensor for drive temperature.


NAND temp sensor?



^No heatsink btw


----------



## Valantar (Jan 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Installed it today!
> 
> View attachment 186225View attachment 186231
> The black screwdriver below came with the adapter. It's too small for me though, and considering the M.2 slot was actually sandwiched between the heatsink and graphics card, I had to use the yellow one.
> ...


Aren't those rubber bands just supposed to go around the heatsink and SSD? I don't think you're supposed to stretch them all the way around the adapter. Might be too much tension for them over time, especially in a hot environment like a PC case. Also note that having the SSD installed in that slot has likely cut your GPU to PCIe 3.0 x8. Won't make much of a difference, but it's worth noting.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 30, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> NAND temp sensor?
> View attachment 186278
> ^No heatsink btw


Nope, don't have that one. Only have one readout for "drive temperature". What version of HWINFO do you use?



Valantar said:


> Aren't those rubber bands just supposed to go around the heatsink and SSD?


I don't think that's the case. As you can see from the photo, there are two thermal pads. Obviously those are supposed to go both ways around the SSD, effectively gluing it to the PCB on one end and heatsink on the other. If not, why'd they include a second one? It doesn't make sense to have an extra one for 2 years down the line. By then, how many % of people still have the packaging?
Another giveaway is the cutouts on the adapter where there should be active, working PCIe lines. Why are they there if not for routing the rubber bands through? 


Valantar said:


> Also note that having the SSD installed in that slot has likely cut your GPU to PCIe 3.0 x8. Won't make much of a difference, but it's worth noting.


I know, I'd mentioned it in an earlier post. Effectively, my CPU-to-GPU bandwidth is a quarter of what it should be(that's funny, because till yesterday the SSD was in that position), but that's okay for most games. It's been shown in benchmarks that it only makes a few % of difference; it matters more to have a good GPU-to-VRAM bandwidth than CPU-to-GPU bandwidth.

@damric How have you installed yours? IIRC yours and mine are almost identical.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 30, 2021)

6.40.4330
Samsung remove the temp sensor from the NAND area?


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> cutouts on the adapter where there should be active, working PCIe lines


Okay, so I did some reading, and it turns out the extra cutouts are there to allow compatibility with x4 and x8 slots in addition to x16 slots.
Still doesn't explain the extra pad.
One thing I'll say is I prefer something like the following over just holding with rubber bands:
*WARNING!* Skip the first and last 10 seconds or mute your PC. The intro and outro is LOUD!








It's 2x as expensive though


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Okay, so I did some reading, and it turns out the extra cutouts are there to allow compatibility with x4 and x8 slots in addition to x16 slots.
> Still doesn't explain the extra pad.



Extra pad mostly likely if you need to replace the heatsink again, or if you got a new mobo and wanted to use its integrated heatsink. Thermal pads are not supposed to be reusable.

All the aftermarket M.2 heatsinks on the market either clamp on or use rubber bands. You're not supposed to wrap it around the entire adapter PCB. The extra pad also isn't for buttressing the drive, the single screw should be plenty to hold it in place.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 30, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> 6.40.4330
> Samsung remove the temp sensor from the NAND area?


I'll update and report back.



tabascosauz said:


> You're not supposed to wrap it around the entire adapter PCB. The extra pad also isn't for buttressing the drive, the single screw should be plenty to hold it in place.


I guess this is what I get for not using my head...
Also blindly following directions...



I'm guessing these guys just saw these on Aliexpress, ordered a couple thousand for $5 a piece, drew some rudimentary diagrams and launched it on Amazon.

Working at least, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I'll update and report back.
> 
> 
> I guess this is what I get for not using my head...
> ...



Judging from the broken Engrish, I don't blame you lol

I guess they think that having an extra pad can dissipate heat from double sided drives, but the PCB of the adapter isn't really a heatsink so dunno what they're trying to accomplish here. It is a thick pad so I'm assuming that's what they intended.

Plus, it's the controller that needs cooling and that's always on the front side of the drive.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> PCB of the adapter isn't really a heatsink so dunno what they're trying to accomplish here.


The PCB below the the drive is covered by a copper mesh.
Copper has pretty good thermal conductivity, so maybe it could work? Assuming of course that it goes through the SSD and is not simply a film...


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> The PCB below the the drive is covered by a copper mesh.
> Copper has pretty good thermal conductivity, so maybe it could work? Assuming of course that it goes through the SSD and is not simply a film...



If it looks like this, then Silverstone had the same idea.



But like I said it's the controller that needs a heatsink and the Samsung controller already has a metal heatspreader to transfer heat out the front side of the drive. Even if it's a double sided drive, the only thing on the back would be NAND chips, whose z-height further reduces the likelihood that the thermal pad can make proper contact with the bare back of the PCB behind the controller.

Most 3.0 drives work just fine on motherboards without any heatsink on the front side or thermal pad on the back. They generally throttle at about 80C.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mine doesn't go above about 53(even when it was mounted directly), so I'm good I guess.
It's also not my boot drive. So it sees use only in gaming or watching 4K movies.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Neither one of them looks like it's the PC I'm referring to.
> To be clear, I'm referring to this PC with the reference NVIDIA card and black CPU cooler:



thats a Meshify-C,  with an RTX3090 & a Noctua Chromax. & for size reference, those are 140mm Noctua fans in there except for the black one mounted to the Chromax. the reason the meshify looks different, is because ive changed some of the components since taking the picture with the two cases stacked on each other. but originally, you asked in regards to the picture above if it was an rtx 3070, to which i replied, no it is a RTX 3090

EDIT-
Heres my daughters new Corsair 4000 white w/ Tempered Glass $75 on newegg with promo notice the power button


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 30, 2021)

Got this little puppy
Best bang for the buck in my region. 



MSI Modern 14 B4MW
Spec as follows:
- Ryzen 5 4500U (6c/6t)
- 8GB DDR4
- 256GB NVME SSD
- FHD IPS 14" display
Had some upgrades for it in my office already. Fortunately it's one of those mainstream laptops that still comes with two RAM slots, and replaceable everything (except CPU, of course).
It's relatively cheap, and you can feel it, but it's no different than comparable new Thinkpads and ProBooks.
All I have left, is get an Intel AX200 adapter and it's ready to go. Too bad it still has that stupid warranty seal, which I'll have to void in the next couple of days.


----------



## Valantar (Jan 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> The PCB below the the drive is covered by a copper mesh.
> Copper has pretty good thermal conductivity, so maybe it could work? Assuming of course that it goes through the SSD and is not simply a film..


That kind of copper plating with plated through-holes is a standard design for thermal conductivity through a PCB, so there's definitely some thought put into that. What there clearly wasn't put much thought into was how to fit the rubber bands and the thermal pad. I would cut the rear pad slightly to allow the bands to fit around the rear - as @tabascosauz pointed out there isn't much benefit to cooling the rear of the SSD anyhow.


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 31, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I would cut the rear pad slightly to allow the bands to fit around the rear


Either that, or install the heatsink with the rubber bands first on the SSD and then stick it to the second pad like with double-sided tape. The screw should hold it in place regardless - we're not dependent on the "stickiness" of the pad as already mentioned by @tabascosauz earlier.


----------



## witkazy (Jan 31, 2021)

Rpcs3 here i come


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 31, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I'll update and report back.


I updated to HWINFO 6.40 and these are the results:
Idle:



Load:



Speeds:



This is a bit worrying.
What could cause the drop in write speeds? Queued sequential speeds are 2/3 of the expected, whereas sequential is half.
Is this the cache?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 31, 2021)

What sort of read/write speeds do get using Samsung's Magician software also those temps are well within spec or actually a little to cool sammies like hot nand when writing and over cooling it the controller is having problems writing to it so the heatsink you put on it may actually be a hindrance more than a help


----------



## Valantar (Jan 31, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I updated to HWINFO 6.40 and these are the results:
> Idle:
> View attachment 186353
> Load:
> ...


Could be, I also noticed that the total host writes number jumps nearly 250GB and reads nearly 500GB between your idle and load numbers - is anything else accessing the drive? Is Steam downloading updates?


----------



## cst1992 (Jan 31, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Could be, I also noticed that the total host writes number jumps nearly 250GB and reads nearly 500GB between your idle and load numbers - is anything else accessing the drive? Is Steam downloading updates?


No, I'm using a test size of 8GB for the test, since the drive is so fast.
That means it's reading 320GB and writing 160GB for each full test.
I think I should use a smaller test size or do fewer runs.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 31, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> This is a bit worrying.


Could it be related to the 272 GB occupied on the drive out of 466GB?


----------



## Valantar (Feb 1, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Could it be related to the 272 GB occupied on the drive out of 466GB?


That could definitely be, from what I've seen Samsung tends to be quite aggressive in shrinking their caches as the drive fills up. The 500GB version of the SSD has a 22GB SLC cache if the drive is empty, scaling that down to a minimum of 4GB at some undefined point as it fills up. The performance numbers seen here seem to align with AnandTech's test results from the 1TB version.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 1, 2021)

It could be that I'm not getting the full 100% speed, but that 272GB number hasn't really varied since my first test result when I originally installed the adapter.
So yes, there's some other issue too apart from the free space available.
Anyway, let's drop it. Too much OT discussion on my part already.


----------



## trickson (Feb 1, 2021)

Just picked up some new goodies from Newegg.
Case.
SSD I have 2 coming. 
PSU
Getting ready for my big game rig!


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 1, 2021)

Got one of these babies on the last drop before NV moved all of their FE sales to BBY.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 1, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I updated to HWINFO 6.40 and these are the results:
> Idle:
> View attachment 186353
> Load:
> ...


Hi,
You have both on the pci-e card ?
Maybe reinstall it might not be inserted well :/
Otherwise just run the default test.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 1, 2021)

be quiet! - Shannon said:


> Got one of these babies on the last drop before NV moved all of their FE sales to BBY.
> 
> View attachment 186522


Two monsters in one! Me likes.
But seriously, is a 750W PSU enough for a card that pulls 350W+ on its own?
Even though it's rated for 350W, it's not a power limited card either like the 3060Ti or 3070; the PCIe slot + the two 12 pin connectors could pull a theoretical 675W!
It's not unreasonable to assume the card could pull 400-450W by itself when pushed to the limits.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 1, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Two monsters in one! Me likes.
> But seriously, is a 750W PSU enough for a card that pulls 350W+ on its own?
> Even though it's rated for 350W, it's not a power limited card either like the 3060Ti or 3070; the PCIe slot + the two 12 pin connectors could pull a theoretical 675W!
> It's not unreasonable to assume the card could pull 400-450W by itself when pushed to the limits.


Any PSU worth its salt is rated for continuous output, so a 450W GPU draw is only worrisome for a 750W PSU if the rest of the system is likely to draw more than 300W more. Which of course isn't impossible if the GPU is paired with, say, a heavily overcooked 10900K or similar, but even then you won't see both of those hitting 100% load at the same time in games or any other consumer workload. It might of course trip if you're running prime95+furmark, for example, but... why do people even do that? It serves no real purpose beyond entirely unrealistic far-beyond-worst-case-scenario thermal and power testing. So 750W should be plenty. Of course transient power spikes might exceed any rating, but only if the PSU is of sufficiently low quality to not handle them, and rated close enough to the GPU's power draw for those to cause significant overcurrent. I've heard of 3090s tripping OCP on 600W and 650W PSUs due to power spikes (though either SFF or lower quality units), but any good quality 750W unit should be plenty.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi,
This Intel psu chart looks pretty good


----------



## trickson (Feb 1, 2021)

I am so stoked right now! I have the CPU in now it is time for the rebuild!!! 

Just look at that sweet CPU! 











Doesn't that just make you want more????


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> This Intel psu chart looks pretty good
> 
> View attachment 186543


Not just Intel.


----------



## trickson (Feb 2, 2021)

OH MY GOD PEOPLE!!!
This is the fastest system I have EVER built! Not to mention the FIRST one with a video card and MotherBoard that are a matched pair! YES Both ASUS and Both TUF Gaming Editions!
What an absolute breeze to setup everything is so fast!
All I need do now is some tweaking fun and then gamin ON!












I am so STOKED!!


----------



## be quiet! - Shannon (Feb 2, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Two monsters in one! Me likes.
> But seriously, is a 750W PSU enough for a card that pulls 350W+ on its own?
> Even though it's rated for 350W, it's not a power limited card either like the 3060Ti or 3070; the PCIe slot + the two 12 pin connectors could pull a theoretical 675W!
> It's not unreasonable to assume the card could pull 400-450W by itself when pushed to the limits.


I was actually testing our PSU to see where it will run well or not. It runs great with a Ryzen 9 3900XT and the 3090.

However, it is now in my main rig under a 1200W Dark Power Pro 12, because I like overkill


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 2, 2021)

That heatsink is scaring me.
Are you sure the motherboard can handle it?


----------



## trickson (Feb 2, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> That heatsink is scaring me.
> Are you sure the motherboard can handle it?


If you are talking about the One I have yeah the MB can take the stress not an issue LOL.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 3, 2021)

Found a lonely CPU on Craigslist.  Should have checked eBay pricing beforehand, but still got it for $10 under trending.  It's nice that a cooler was included, but also hilarious that it's the single wimpiest one you can get.  May decide to flip it an get a 9700K instead if I can get to Microcenter before they run out or raise prices (nearest is ~200 mi. away).  Also bought five WD3200AAKX.  They were the WD10EZEX before the WD10EZEX, IMO.  Motherboard inbound.


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 3, 2021)

New ASUS ROG E X570 MB,  to go with my new 5950X.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2021)

Well sometime this week I will be getting a 6800XT. I have wanted Multi Lane Pcie 4.0 support (Not 16x4) ever since I saw that my MSI X570 Pro supports lane splitting. I searched all day yesterday for a board that had 8x8 Pcie support. I did not want to pay more than what I paid for my X399 Taichi so boards like the Godlike, Crosshair, Extreme or even the Taichi did not qualify and Amazon has some ridiculous pricing. I could have gotten the Prime Pro from Asus for $300 (CAD) but I don't trust the Prime line. I could have gotten the Asus Strix B550E for $329 (on sale) but I wanted the full chipset. I have not been on Newegg in a while but I decided to take a look and lo and behold. 










						MSI MEG X570 UNIFY AM4 ATX AMD Motherboard - Newegg.com
					

Buy MSI MEG X570 UNIFY AM4 AMD X570 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				





I seriously hope this board supports lane splitting because potentially I can have 2 RAID 0 NVME arrays from the chipset and the CPU as the 3rd Pcie 16 slot is actually wired as an 8 slot. The board only has 4 SATA ports. I know I have a Pciex1 SATA card sitting around somewhere. Sometimes these boards limit you in terms of different ports sharing lanes. The only thing I read was that the Pcie1 headers share lanes so you can only use one. Even though this board has 3 M2 slots it still has one of the best Pcie implementations I have seen on X570. I kind of reminds me of the Asus X470 Crosshair in that regard. 

I cannot wait to get into some heavy PC activities with this board as the base of my best Gaming PC.

In terms of the RAID I want to be able to fully be ready to take advantage of Direct Storage when it drops. You can also call me crazy but I saw that the 6000 series GPUs support crossfire so maybe just maybe there may be a watercooled 6800XT in my future. Before you jump all over me my favourite Game to play is TWWH and that Game provides 80 to 90% scaling. I have actually made it so that just about every Game that supports Crossfire is in my library as well. Outside of that is that I have always run Crossfire setups anyway.


----------



## trickson (Feb 3, 2021)

I am so done with MSI After this Asus TUF setup well that was it for me... LOL.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2021)

trickson said:


> I am so done with MSI After this Asus TUF setup well that was it for me... LOL.


I am not beating on the entire Asus lineup(fave board all time 990FX Sabretooth) my TR4 is currently the Asus Strix and I usually pick Asus or MSI for builds. The problem with MSI X570 is the VRMs on some of the boards cannot handle 8+ core CPUs as efficiently due to the anemic VRM.


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 3, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> I am not beating on the entire Asus lineup(fave board all time 990FX Sabretooth) my TR4 is currently the Asus Strix and I usually pick Asus or MSI for builds. The problem with MSI X570 is the VRMs on some of the boards cannot handle 8+ core CPUs as efficiently due to the anemic VRM.



Yeap.  The x570 cheaper line of MSI boards are not very good.  But more premium ones are good.

For z490, I couldn't say no to the MSI board.  Not only was it cheaper, but its PCIE X16 and first NVME are actually PCIE 4.0 complaint compared to ASUS boards which didn't have any and only PCIE 3.0.  So in theory, if I was dumb enough to buy Rocket lake, I can get PCIE 4.0 on my current z490.

Plus it was cheap.


----------



## trickson (Feb 3, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Yeap.  The x570 cheaper line of MSI boards are not very good.  But more premium ones are good.
> 
> For z490, I couldn't say no to the MSI board.  Not only was it cheaper, but its PCIE X16 and first NVME are actually PCIE 4.0 complaint compared to ASUS boards which didn't have any and only PCIE 3.0.  So in theory, if I was dumb enough to buy Rocket lake, I can get PCIE 4.0 on my current z490.
> 
> Plus it was cheap.


ASUS AM4 TUF GAMING X570-Plus ATX Motherboard with PCIe 4.0, Dual M.2, 12+2 with Dr. MOS Power Stage, HDMI, DP, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.2 Gen 2 and Aura Sync RGB Lighting.​
What are you talking about? LOL I have PCI-e 4.0 not sure if the video card is but the SLOT says it is?

And from what I am hearing MSI has been producing doggy MOSFET since the FX days and it doesn't seem to be getting any better. One reason I am off MSI for good! 
My MSI X470 MB died finally I just replaced it with an ASUS MB.


----------



## sepheronx (Feb 3, 2021)

trickson said:


> ASUS AM4 TUF GAMING X570-Plus ATX Motherboard with PCIe 4.0, Dual M.2, 12+2 with Dr. MOS Power Stage, HDMI, DP, SATA 6Gb/s, USB 3.2 Gen 2 and Aura Sync RGB Lighting.​
> What are you talking about? LOL I have PCI-e 4.0 not sure if the video card is but the SLOT says it is?
> 
> And from what I am hearing MSI has been producing doggy MOSFET since the FX days and it doesn't seem to be getting any better. One reason I am off MSI for good!
> My MSI X470 MB died finally I just replaced it with an ASUS MB.



I think you may have to re-read my post.

z490 isn't x570.

I was referencing how I would prefer MSI over ASUS for z490.  I understand its very different (as I mentioned) in x570.



sepheronx said:


> Yeap.  The x570 cheaper line of MSI boards are not very good.  But more premium ones are good.
> 
> *For z490*, I couldn't say no to the MSI board.  Not only was it cheaper, but its PCIE X16 and first NVME are actually PCIE 4.0 complaint compared to ASUS boards which didn't have any and only PCIE 3.0.  So in theory, if I was dumb enough to buy Rocket lake, I can get PCIE 4.0 on my current z490.
> 
> Plus it was cheap.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 3, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> I don't trust the Prime line


What's wrong with it? If I'm in the market for an Asus board, all I see are Primes.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 3, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> What's wrong with it? If I'm in the market for an Asus board, all I see are Primes.



Overclockers don't like them because the VRMs aren't as robust, at least when it comes to Z boards.  But there are so many models with PRIME in the name, that it's perfectly possible that's not true for all of them.  The tough part is that not every variant gets a thorough review.


----------



## trickson (Feb 3, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Overclockers don't like them because the VRMs aren't as robust, at least when it comes to Z boards.  But there are so many models with PRIME in the name, that it's perfectly possible that's not true for all of them.  The tough part is that not every variant gets a thorough review.


That is why I LOVE my ASUS TUF it is certified and tested to be military grade! This is the best MB and video card that I have ever had so far. Thing went together so fast and OMG talk about smooth transition just put my M2 Drive in and ASUS took it from there!
This is the Best system I have put together yet surely the fastest!

This just in!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 4, 2021)

trickson said:


> That is why I LOVE my ASUS TUF it is certified and tested to be military grade! This is the best MB and video card that I have ever had so far. Thing went together so fast and OMG talk about smooth transition just put my M2 Drive in and ASUS took it from there!
> This is the Best system I have put together yet surely the fastest!
> 
> This just in!
> View attachment 186870


That's a solid PSU. I use those frequently at my shop.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a solid PSU. I use those frequently at my shop.


Yeah I confess I am a corsair Fanboy, Been one for 15 years now, This is the third one now all my Puters save one are Corsair Powered.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 4, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> What's wrong with it? If I'm in the market for an Asus board, all I see are Primes.


For me it started with the Prime X370. I went through 3 of those and the last one they sent back was so flaky that I had to replace it in a build in 6 months. There is no post code or anything on that board to tell you what is going on. I thought that they had improved but if you read customer reviews on the Prime Pro X570 board you will see that people are still having issues like that I did have a B450 Prime that worked pretty good but that was with a 3100x. Strix and TUF are both good.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 4, 2021)

This is how "5 months of frustration" looks like  . Decided to keep the SUPRIM as it is the better card, sold the ASUS to a friend.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> This is how "5 months of frustration" looks like  . Decided to keep the SUPRIM as it is the better card, sold the ASUS to a friend.


Have you done what I have with my TFU 1650 Super Clocked video card? 
Paired it up with the TUF MB? 
It's SOOO FAAAWWWKKKING AMAZING! Trust me NO one knows what I am talking about till you do it.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 4, 2021)

trickson said:


> Have you done what I have with my TFU 1650 Super Clocked video card?
> Paired it up with the TUF MB?
> It's SOOO FAAAWWWKKKING AMAZING! Trust me NO one knows what I am talking about till you do it.


Does using an Asus GPU (a bog-standard PCIe device) on an Asus motherboard (which in terms of PCIe is just a pass-through for the controller on the CPU) act any differently than in any other motherboard? How so? Besides peripheral things like RGB sync and so on, that is.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Does using an Asus GPU (a bog-standard PCIe device) on an Asus motherboard (which in terms of PCIe is just a pass-through for the controller on the CPU) act any differently than in any other motherboard? How so? Besides peripheral things like RGB sync and so on, that is.


Yes don't knock it if you don't HAVE it.
I HAVE it and it is SOOOOOOO FAAAWWWWKing AMAZING!
From the sounds of it you sound jelly. Just sayin jelly sounding...PCI-e 4.0 is bog-standard? WTF???


----------



## Valantar (Feb 4, 2021)

trickson said:


> Yes don't knock it if you don't HAVE it.
> I HAVE it and it is SOOOOOOO FAAAWWWWKing AMAZING!
> From the sounds of it you sound jelly. Just sayin jelly sounding...PCI-e 4.0 is bog-standard? WTF???


Uh, yes, literally every X570 and B550 board has it, as will Z590 and some Z490 with Rocket Lake, so... yes, quite standard these days. It seems like what you're describing is successful plug-and-play installation, which can be incredibly satisfying (troubleshooting can be such a hassle!) but is hardly limited to same-brand parts.

Also, please don't stop so low as to accuse people of jealousy just because they're asking you to clarify what you're saying. That's incredibly childish and impolite.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Uh, yes, literally every X570 and B550 board has it, as will Z590 and some Z490 with Rocket Lake, so... yes, quite standard these days. It seems like what you're describing is successful plug-and-play installation, which can be incredibly satisfying (troubleshooting can be such a hassle!) but is hardly limited to same-brand parts.
> 
> Also, please don't stop so low as to accuse people of jealousy just because they're asking you to clarify what you're saying. That's incredibly childish and impolite.


I was using the word jokingly that is why it is spelled wrong grow some skin..
And not only is plug and play amazing but yeah there is a NOTICEABLE upgrade from the other system I was on located in sig.
You are not talking to some one whom hasn't tried it you know. I think though I am. so yeah you still do not know the full effect of pairing the TUF up with the right TUF parts LIKE I HAVE!
SO you may just have a BOG-standard setup BUT NOT ME!

I also have to add this on the plug and play aspect.
I took the M.2 1T SSD out of the MSI system plugged it into the TUF system and it was a flawless transition! Not only have I NEVER been able to do this but it is still working 100% without an issues (save the one that windows just updated and FIXED). 
YOU are so WRONG in every way!


----------



## Valantar (Feb 4, 2021)

trickson said:


> I was using the word jokingly that is why it is spelled wrong grow some skin..
> And not only is plug and play amazing but yeah there is a NOTICEABLE upgrade from the other system I was on located in sig.
> You are not talking to some one whom hasn't tried it you know. I think though I am. so yeah you still do not know the full effect of pairing the TUF up with the right TUF parts LIKE I HAVE!
> SO you may just have a BOG-standard setup BUT NOT ME!


But I'm trying to ask you what precisely that pairing of TUF parts bring to the table - don't they act exactly like any other compatible PCIe devices? You're still not saying how it brings anything more to the table than bog-standard PCIe compatibility.

Also, if you're joking, a good tip is to pay attention to your tone - disrespectful jokes need some sort of common understanding to work. Oh, and where's the punchline in "you sound jelly. U jelly?" That doesn't sound so much as a joke as just acting nasty for kicks. I mean, you might find that funny, but it hardly qualifies as a joke. Insults can be made jokingly in a joking context between people who are all in on the joke, but an insult delivered without any such context won't be understood as a joke regardless of the intent. It's not about (not) having a thick skin, it's about understanding fundamental social cues.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 4, 2021)

trickson said:


> I also have to add this on the plug and play aspect.
> I took the M.2 1T SSD out of the MSI system plugged it into the TUF system and it was a flawless transition! Not only have I NEVER been able to do this but it is still working 100% without an issues (save the one that windows just updated and FIXED).


I mean that's pretty standard for Windows installations nowadays. I've used my current Win10 install on five different cpu/mobo/ram combos and it's still fine.

I think most of what your experiencing has to do with going from low-mid tier motherboards to a high-end one more than anything else.

This isn't the tread for discussing this anyway.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

Guess you haven't read a post very well.
Try it out and see first off there is the software between the video card and the MB, Now they are all in ONE sorta speak. Seamless and bound! 
See things are faster better and yes look far more impressive now than ever.
It's like night and day apples and oranges.

Once the MB and video card were installed and they both come up showing that TUF logo there is much much more. The software is now working so well together it's like nothing I have seen before.
It is like having 2 sticks of RAM both from the same vendor NOT the same matched pair though. They may work just fine together but then there is that matched pair of RAM you have that well is BETTER! 

It is just like that!



DR4G00N said:


> I mean that's pretty standard for Windows installations nowadays. I've used my current Win10 install on five different cpu/mobo/ram combos and it's still fine.
> 
> I think most of what your experiencing has to do with going from low-mid tier motherboards to a high-end one more than anything else.
> 
> This isn't the tread for discussing this anyway.


NO no it is NOT! I have never been able to do this till NOW EVER! With any of the LISTED SYTEMS Save this one! So sorry you are wrong !
This is the FIRST build I have ever done with out a full clean reinstall of windows! EVER!
And I have to think and give the credit to ASUS TUF!


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 4, 2021)

trickson said:


> Guess you haven't read a post very well.
> Try it out and see first off there is the software between the video card and the MB, Now they are all in ONE sorta speak. Seamless and bound!
> See things are faster better and yes look far more impressive now than ever.
> It's like night and day apples and oranges.
> ...


It is funny that the TUF series is no longer what it used to be but if you are over the moon with the performance of your system good on you. That is why we have leisure computers.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi,
Tuf still the only board with 5 year warranty I believe.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Tuf still the only board with 5 year warranty I believe.


Board and video card as well. And they also certify them with extreme tests. But what does having the best MOSFT and Caps have to do with things?


----------



## Valantar (Feb 4, 2021)

trickson said:


> Guess you haven't read a post very well.
> Try it out and see first off there is the software between the video card and the MB, Now they are all in ONE sorta speak. Seamless and bound!
> See things are faster better and yes look far more impressive now than ever.
> It's like night and day apples and oranges.
> ...


Heh, I moved the W10 boot SSD from my old Asus Rampage Formula X48 Core2Quad system (bought in 2008!) to my then-new Biostar X370GTN+Ryzen 5 1600X (using the same GPU as previously) in 2017 and it booted up first try. I still did a reinstall as I wanted a clean install on the NVMe drive that I had also bought at the same time, but I didn't need to. Windows 10 is incredibly flexible, so it'd much more of a reason for that part of your experience than the TUF+TUF combo. Did you have the same GPU in your old system? That's often the biggest driver hurdle for moving an OS install between systems.

But again, you seem to not understand what I'm asking you: I'm not criticizing you or saying what you're saying isn't true, I'm asking you to expand on and explain what causes you to say they work together better than any random combination of parts. You mention software - do you mean for RGB, fan control and so on? That's definitely an advantage, as long as said software is good, though it's hardly an experience-defining thing (at least not for me), more of a set-it-and-forget-it kind of thing IMO. What software are you talking about, and what does it do? You say things are faster: isn't that down to the faster CPU? Or is there some other integration speeding things up somehow? And you say it "looks more impressive" - how? I'm just trying to understand what you are describing here, as your wording is very broad and doesn't go into much detail, so it's difficult to understand what makes that specific combination stand out beyond any fast and issue-free system.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Heh, I moved the W10 boot SSD from my old Asus Rampage Formula X48 Core2Quad system (bought in 2008!) to my then-new Biostar X370GTN+Ryzen 5 1600X (using the same GPU as previously) in 2017 and it booted up first try. I still did a reinstall as I wanted a clean install on the NVMe drive that I had also bought at the same time, but I didn't need to. Windows 10 is incredibly flexible, so it'd much more of a reason for that part of your experience than the TUF+TUF combo. Did you have the same GPU in your old system? That's often the biggest driver hurdle for moving an OS install between systems.
> 
> But again, you seem to not understand what I'm asking you: I'm not criticizing you or saying what you're saying isn't true, I'm asking you to expand on and explain what causes you to say they work together better than any random combination of parts. You mention software - do you mean for RGB, fan control and so on? That's definitely an advantage, as long as said software is good, though it's hardly an experience-defining thing (at least not for me), more of a set-it-and-forget-it kind of thing IMO. What software are you talking about, and what does it do? You say things are faster: isn't that down to the faster CPU? Or is there some other integration speeding things up somehow? And you say it "looks more impressive" - how? I'm just trying to understand what you are describing here, as your wording is very broad and doesn't go into much detail, so it's difficult to understand what makes that specific combination stand out beyond any fast and issue-free system.


It's like having a matched pair of RAM vs an un-matched pair.
That is exactly what it is like. as for speed well that is again suggestive and all, But it's a true feel of this TUF system.
For sure the TUF parts will work fine with every other thing out for sure, It's just like I said above having a matched pair is just better that is all.

You have a PAIR of shoes right NOT a shoe a pair! It is just like that take one shoe and then try pairing it up with something else sure you can find one that fits but isn't it best when they come in a matched pair? Figure it out!

Can hardly wait the 6 days till I get this NEW Case. for it too! Then it gets a NEW HOME!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 4, 2021)

trickson said:


> Have you done what I have with my TFU 1650 Super Clocked video card?
> Paired it up with the TUF MB?
> It's SOOO FAAAWWWKKKING AMAZING! Trust me NO one knows what I am talking about till you do it.


Don't have a TUF motherboard and not planning on getting one


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Don't have a TUF motherboard and not planning on getting one


Then you really do not have a leg to stand on when I say what I say.
It is far better than ever expected on EVERY level! IMHO this pair up could ONLY get better if they did a TUF RAM version and PSU. That would be so cool and a M.2 SSD TUF version! I would get one for sure!


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 4, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Well sometime this week I will be getting a 6800XT. I have wanted Multi Lane Pcie 4.0 support (Not 16x4) ever since I saw that my MSI X570 Pro supports lane splitting. I searched all day yesterday for a board that had 8x8 Pcie support. I did not want to pay more than what I paid for my X399 Taichi so boards like the Godlike, Crosshair, Extreme or even the Taichi did not qualify and Amazon has some ridiculous pricing. I could have gotten the Prime Pro from Asus for $300 (CAD) but I don't trust the Prime line. I could have gotten the Asus Strix B550E for $329 (on sale) but I wanted the full chipset. I have not been on Newegg in a while but I decided to take a look and lo and behold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





trickson said:


> Then you really do not have a leg to stand on when I say what I say.
> It is far better than ever expected on EVERY level! IMHO this pair up could ONLY get better if they did a TUF RAM version and PSU. That would be so cool and a M.2 SSD TUF version! I would get one for sure!


Just because they share the same nomenclature does not mean that you will see an improvement in performance, if measured against anything else of comparable quality or feature. A TUF SSD would be no faster than the SSD from the manufacturer Asus bought it from.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Just because they share the same nomenclature does not mean that you will see an improvement in performance, if measured against anything else of comparable quality or feature. A TUF SSD would be no faster than the SSD from the manufacturer Asus bought it from.


Yeah because all Motherboards are tested and certified like this right?

This has a lot to do with the way it operates as well. It's the attention to detail and the way Asus went above and beyond!
Wonder if MSI does this? NOPE still did not get this with ANY other MB  or video card just this one...


----------



## FireFox (Feb 4, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Just because they share the same nomenclature does not mean that you will see an improvement in performance


I bet he knows that very well, if he is happy with his paired Motherboard + GPU i am happy for him.

This is the reason why he is so excited:


trickson said:


> This is the best MB and video card that I have ever had so far


----------



## HammerON (Feb 4, 2021)

Alright folks.  Enough of the discussion.  Please stay on topic.


----------



## trickson (Feb 4, 2021)

SSD on it's way. 

I have one more on it's way just 2 days to go!!


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 5, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Well sometime this week I will be getting a 6800XT. I have wanted Multi Lane Pcie 4.0 support (Not 16x4) ever since I saw that my MSI X570 Pro supports lane splitting. I searched all day yesterday for a board that had 8x8 Pcie support. I did not want to pay more than what I paid for my X399 Taichi so boards like the Godlike, Crosshair, Extreme or even the Taichi did not qualify and Amazon has some ridiculous pricing. I could have gotten the Prime Pro from Asus for $300 (CAD) but I don't trust the Prime line. I could have gotten the Asus Strix B550E for $329 (on sale) but I wanted the full chipset. I have not been on Newegg in a while but I decided to take a look and lo and behold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








> Well it has arrived I found my SATA PCie card so here we go!!! The board is as heavy as an X399 board.


----------



## khemist (Feb 5, 2021)

Cheapo tyre pressure monitor for motorbike.


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 5, 2021)

This is why I shop at Micro Center, return my ASUS ROG E , for a DARK HERO and its glorious , OC switching is DARK magic !


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 5, 2021)

harm9963 said:


> This is why I shop at Micro Center, return my ASUS ROG E , for a DARK HERO and its glorious , OC switching is DARK magic !


The only comparison we have in Canada is Canada Computers but it can be a pain dealing with them. Your rig looks nice though


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 5, 2021)

Ordered myself some extra storage while still affordable.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 5, 2021)

For an upcoming build..


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2021)

And, if you have any questions regarding this new power supply @SN2716057 you can refer to be-quiet!'s new rep over here


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 6, 2021)

Getting the cooling sorted to prepare for downsizing my HTPC from the M1 (12.8L) into the Lazer3D HT5 (5.3L). That means U9S and A12x25s are out in favour of the L12S and NF-A8s. The L12S is far from the smallest Noctua cooler in my collection (that still goes to three L9 brethren), but this is my first time working with Noctua's tiny fans.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 6, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> View attachment 187205
> For an upcoming build..





stinger608 said:


> And, if you have any questions regarding this new power supply @SN2716057 you can refer to be-quiet!'s new rep over here


Funnily enough, it's the exact same power supply as @be quiet! - Shannon's!



tabascosauz said:


> Getting the cooling sorted to prepare for downsizing my HTPC from the M1 (12.8L) into the Lazer3D HT5 (5.3L). That means U9S and A12x25s are out in favour of the L12S and NF-A8s. The L12S is far from the smallest Noctua cooler in my collection (that still goes to three L9 brethren), but this is my first time working with Noctua's tiny fans.
> 
> View attachment 187252


The L12S doesn't look as powerful as the U12S. Will it be enough to cool your CPU?


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 6, 2021)

Bought my friends old(er) board.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 6, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> The L12S doesn't look as powerful as the U12S. Will it be enough to cool your CPU?



I don't have a U12S, the L12S is replacing the U9S on my 4650G. Performs slightly worse. I'm pretty sure the U12S cooler itself barely even fits in the internal volume of the HT5 lol


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 7, 2021)

For 1st m.2 , for OS  , second m.2 gets old 500GB , plus storage 3TB HHD.


----------



## Praystation (Feb 7, 2021)

My latest thing. My new 4k 144hz 1 ms 27GN950-B LG Ultragear monitor to complement my rig.


----------



## trickson (Feb 7, 2021)

Does anyone else notice the flamboyant use of the word gaming on just about every tech item now? It's like the advertising department is stuck and have no where to go. 
Everything has gaming on it now like that's all there in the computer industry folks Porn and Games.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 7, 2021)

The board booted fine but this has me worried.. 




Some friend..


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 7, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> The board booted fine but this has me worried..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eww.  As ugly as that is and looks, it does just look like what could be corrosion from maybe a leaky AIO liquid cooler.  Provided the board works fine, I'd just scrub it gently with some electronics cleaner and call it a day.  Your friend likely did not even know it was there, and if that's all it is, you may not even have any damage at all.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> eww.  As ugly as that is and looks, it does just look like what could be corrosion from maybe a leaky AIO liquid cooler.  Provided the board works fine, I'd just scrub it gently with some electronics cleaner and call it a day.  Your friend likely did not even know it was there, and if that's all it is, you may not even have any damage at all.


Thanks. It looks like nothing under it was damaged, so just some surface gunk, I guess.
I figured if it was damaged it would let out the secret smoke all mobo's have


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 8, 2021)

Fiddling with the fitment of the L12S - one corner of the fan clip contacts the plastic I/O shroud, but just barely. Still thinking about how to optimize the airflow to keep my naked B-dies cooled. The 2 x NF-A8s probably going to end up as intake right next to the top side of the board, next to the 8-pin.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 8, 2021)

My X52 Pro is still working but I finally found one and jumped on it.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 8, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> My X52 Pro is still working but I finally found one and jumped on it. View attachment 187575


Take a look at Everspace 2.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 9, 2021)

The last of the new toys are in. Now to see if my gamble on a refurbished board paid off.

Update:  It has (so far)!  Preliminary OC on the new (used) 8600K of 4.2 via MB auto-OC, ~55C all-core on CPU-Z stress test under a Hyper 212+ in push-pull, ~30C idle.  I'd wager there's more in it, depending on how much a Z370-A Pro has to give.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 9, 2021)

Freebe + another freebe (paid £5 to Donner for Delivery tho he did'nt want any money but i insisted ...)


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 9, 2021)

@INSTG8R Some unorthodox wrist rest you've got!


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> @INSTG8R Some unorthodox wrist rest you've got!


Old slide out wood keyboard shelf. Keeps everything in one place.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 9, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Freebe + another freebe (paid £5 to Donner for Delivery tho he did'nt want any money but i insisted ...)


Hi,
Make sure it doesn't have crap in it or you'll need a lot of free time getting rid of it.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 187656
> 
> View attachment 187657


Just got 2 500GB ones they are fast and nice.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> Just got 2 500GB ones they are fast and nice.



This is my second 860 evo 1tb, I chose this one because it was cheaper than the new 870 and this one has the same 600TBW/5 year warranty.
Ok the new 870 evo is a little bit faster but I wouldn't notice the difference anyway I think (except when benchmarking ofc).
I was also looking at the crucial x500 1tb but it has a TBW of 360 only.

I built a PC for a nephew and installed a Crucial MX500 250GB, we had issues right away and it died quickly.
RMA got a new one and that one was ok though.

In my own PC all my SSD drives are samsung and never had any issues with them in all these years.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> This is my second 860 evo 1tb, I chose this one because it was cheaper than the new 870 and this one has the same 600TBW/5 year warranty.
> Ok the new 870 evo is a little bit faster but I wouldn't notice the difference anyway I think (except when benchmarking ofc).
> I was also looking at the crucial x500 1tb but it has a TBW of 360 only.
> 
> ...


Have you used a M.2 SSD yet? 
If not once you do, It will make you go  .
The difference is so noticeable even from the SSD you will go .


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 9, 2021)

enough Ampere now it's AMDs turn


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> Have you used a M.2 SSD yet?
> If not once you do, It will make you go  .
> The difference is so noticeable even from the SSD you will go .



Yeah I already had one, I have only one M.2 slot on my motherboard and I bought a Samsung 970 evo 500GB for my C partition, installed windows 10 on it and also installed some games on it.
I have GTA V installed on it among some other games, I had regular stutters when playing GTA V in the past (I was using windows 8.1 before), installing on the NVMe SSD helped with this game.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> enough Ampere now it's AMDs turn


HOLY SHIT! 
Is that a computer?


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> HOLY SHIT!
> Is that a computer?


The boxes on the 6000 series cards are ginormous.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

Here it is Finally!!
Feast your eyes on put beauty, speed and durability! 
The TUF ASUS Marauder! 3700HP! LOL....


----------



## Valantar (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> View attachment 187684
> View attachment 187685
> View attachment 187686
> 
> ...


Are those fans mounted outside of the case frame, inside of the front panel? Ugh, that's not good for airflow, pushing them right up against the glass like that. Looks purdy, but runs hot. If I were you I'd move the fans to inside of the frame, that way they'll have much better access to pulling air in from the side vents.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Are those fans mounted outside of the case frame, inside of the front panel? Ugh, that's not good for airflow, pushing them right up against the glass like that. Looks purdy, but runs hot. If I were you I'd move the fans to inside of the frame, that way they'll have much better access to pulling air in from the side vents.


LOL dude there are fine and push a ton of air and no they are not up against the glass.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2021)

Which one for Gaming?


Western Digital Black 1TB - €134.90​
*Read Speed**3430 Megabytes Per Second*





970 EVO Plus - €124.90​
*Read Speed**3500 Megabytes Per Second**Write Speed**3300*



Western Digital Blue 1TB - €99.99​*Read Speed 2400 Megabytes Per Second*


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 9, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Which one for Gaming?
> 
> 
> Western Digital Black 1TB - €134.90​
> ...



Besides speeds and price I also look at TBW values / warranty periods.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 9, 2021)

trickson said:


> LOL dude there are fine and push a ton of air and no they are not up against the glass.


You clearly aren't a reader/viewer of GamersNexus case reviews  I guess I should clarify: when I said "up against the glass", I didn't mean literally pushing against it, just being mounted close to it, say <20mm. GN has established quite conclusively that the closer to the glass a fan is mounted, the more airflow is restricted, and installations like that (fans mounted outside of the case frame, behind glass or other solid material with side vents) is pretty much a worst case scenario. It kind of works, but the fans are choked off significantly (as the convoluted and narrow airflow path restricts airflow) and thus perform worse than they could in a more optimal installation. A vented front panel is much better, but of course that's difficult if one wants TG and RGB. I'm just saying you could run your fans slower (for less noise) at the same thermals or the same speed but at lower temperatures by making a small change to the configuration of your case. Just sharing a tip.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> warranty periods.


They have 2 years warranty and if i want i can add another year for 8€ or 2 years for 10€


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 9, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> They have 2 years warranty and if i want i can add another year for 8€ or 2 years for 10€


Hmm, the 970 evo plus has a 5 year warranty/600TBW and costs 127 EUR at the moment in my country.





__





						Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB - Kenmerken - Tweakers
					






					tweakers.net


----------



## Valantar (Feb 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Besides speeds and price I also look at TBW values / warranty periods.


TBW is not really a useful metric for normal consumer usage, particularly a game drive. Even a QLC drive can handle any realistic amount of frequent large game installs for its entire warranty period and far beyond. A long warranty is obviously a good thing, though.


Knoxx29 said:


> They have 2 years warranty and if i want i can add another year for 8€ or 2 years for 10€


I would choose whichever drive gives you the most capacity for your money while also having a good warranty. Adding 2 years of warranty for €10 sounds reasonable. Of course check reviews. But for game drive use, performance differences are typically _tiny_ between high-end and low-end drives. Oh, and don't get a cacheless SATA drive, and I'd even stay away from HMB-compatible cacheless NVMe drives, as the lack of local DRAM can hurt real-world performance (random reads and writes in particular).


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm, the 970 evo plus has a 5 year warranty/600TBW and costs 127 EUR at the moment in my country.


Maybe i get the 2 years warranty because i am buying it on Amazon?



Valantar said:


> I would choose whichever drive gives you the most capacity for your money while also having a good warranty. Adding 2 years of warranty for €10 sounds reasonable. Of course check reviews. But for game drive use, performance differences are typically _tiny_ between high-end and low-end drives. Oh, and don't get a cacheless SATA drive, and I'd even stay away from HMB-compatible cacheless NVMe drives, as the lack of local DRAM can hurt real-world performance (random reads and writes in particular).


What would you suggest?

My only concern about NVMe M.2 is that they tend to get pretty hot, sometimes i play Games for 9/10 hours straight


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 9, 2021)

@Knoxx29 I have the SN750 and SN550 and I'd say go for the SN550 or Evo Plus.

The SN750's random performance is pretty lackluster so its only real perk is its power consumption for laptop usage, which is irrelevant now that Hynix destroyed everyone else's efficiency with its P31. My B550M TUF Wifi doesn't seem to like it very much; I get stornvme errors from time to time and the drive disappears until I reboot, so I only use it for less important shit.

The SN550 offers pretty good efficiency and consistency. Its sequential is obviously lower as part of being DRAMless, but what performance it can manage is well and consistent. Power consumption seems subjectively better than the SN750 - my XPS 9370 does fare better with the SN550 than the SN750 and its original PM981. 

EVO Plus if you *really* need the sequential performance, but if you're just looking for a drive to do its job coolly and efficiently then it's a bit of a waste. EVO Plus has a heatsinked controller that makes good contact with most heatsinks, but it's a hot controller. The SN550 runs pretty cool even though it has an unheatsinked controller.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 9, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Which one for Gaming?
> 
> 
> Western Digital Black 1TB - €134.90​
> ...


Hi,
Blue series is for data but I wouldn't say game data a good choice for one 
So evo plus or black either one would be good black may run cooler sammy's do run hot.


----------



## trickson (Feb 9, 2021)

Valantar said:


> You clearly aren't a reader/viewer of GamersNexus case reviews  I guess I should clarify: when I said "up against the glass", I didn't mean literally pushing against it, just being mounted close to it, say <20mm. GN has established quite conclusively that the closer to the glass a fan is mounted, the more airflow is restricted, and installations like that (fans mounted outside of the case frame, behind glass or other solid material with side vents) is pretty much a worst case scenario. It kind of works, but the fans are choked off significantly (as the convoluted and narrow airflow path restricts airflow) and thus perform worse than they could in a more optimal installation. A vented front panel is much better, but of course that's difficult if one wants TG and RGB. I'm just saying you could run your fans slower (for less noise) at the same thermals or the same speed but at lower temperatures by making a small change to the configuration of your case. Just sharing a tip.


It's a lot hotter case the Air Lani case it was in I may go back I don't see the CPU passing 61c now it's passing it and heading to 65c is this safe for this CPU?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2021)

The only reason i want a NVMe is because my PC is too heavy and i dont feel to move it from where it is otherwise i would have bought a WD Black 2.5.

as for the 970 Evo Plus i can get something like this:


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi,
I'd make sure the m.2 with the heatsink fits on your mother board slot
I had a X11 formula briefly and I couldn't use a heatsink.

Now I use Apex and dimm_2 slot plenty of room for heatsinks


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 9, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> The only reason i want a NVMe is because my PC is too heavy and i dont feel to move it from where it is otherwise i would have bought a WD Black 2.5.
> 
> as for the 970 Evo Plus i can get something like this:
> 
> View attachment 187704



You missed WD's fire sale about 6 months ago, they had the EK SN750 on their website for lower price than the regular one. Unless you can get that kind of sale price again, the EK heatsink really only improves temps by 4-5 degrees. It's a nice design though.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Blue series is for data but I wouldn't say game data a good choice for one
> So evo plus or black either one would be good black may run cooler sammy's do run hot.



Not sure why you think it wouldn't suffice for game data. Can't notice any difference in game loading between the SN750 and SN550. "Blue" means nothing if you can get 5400rpm, 7200rpm, SATA3 and NVMe all under the same Blue banner.

SN750 is a warm running drive. Not really any cooler than the EVO Plus, other than being more viable for laptop use than the Samsung. For more $ than the Samsung, nahhh.

It made sense for me at the time because the Samsung drives are twice the price of other NVMes where I am.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> SN550. "Blue


Isn't DRAMless?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 9, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Isn't DRAMless?



I mean, yes it is, but are you actually torturing your drive with massive unitary files on a frequent enough basis for the seq difference to be noticeable? Or, are most of your games extremely reliant on seq read to the point where there are drastic differences in load time?

If the answer is yes, then probably get the EVO Plus.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> You missed WD's fire sale about 6 months ago, they had the EK SN750 on their website for lower price than the regular one. Unless you can get that kind of sale price again, the EK heatsink really only improves temps by 4-5 degrees. It's a nice design though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Read spec's differences pretty much is why blue 2400 black 3400.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> are most of your games extremely reliant on seq read to the point where there are drastic differences in load time?


Honestly i am not speed crazy when it is about games load time


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 9, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Read spec's differences pretty much is why blue 2400 black 3400.



I move around a shit ton of large archives and single files every day and I can tell you with certainty that the SN750's "ratings" are full of shit. Worse than even my other SX8200. Things like Crystaldiskmark are getting so meaningless nowadays I think I've run it on an NVMe a grand total of once.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 9, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Honestly i am not speed crazy when it is about games load time


The WD blue SN550 might be all you need then.








						WD Blue SN550 NVMe SSD Review - PC Perspective
					

WD Blue SN550 NVMe SSD Review Western Digital's WD Blue SSDs are mainstream drives in the middle of the company's consumer product stack, offered at lower




					pcper.com


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> the WD blue SN550 might be all you need then.


I assume that the WD blue SN550 is still faster than the WD black Hard drive 2.5


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I move around a shit ton of large archives and single files every day and I can tell you with certainty that the SN750's "ratings" are full of shit. Worse than even my other SX8200. Things like Crystaldiskmark are getting so meaningless nowadays I think I've run it on an NVMe a grand total of once.


Hi,
Okay I can relate to the adata 8200 pro bs spec's had my fun with three and returned all three to amazon lol
Pity the black went down hill
I always verify with hwinfo read/write speeds with what CDM says if they match it's probably true 

I'd have to look up the blue write speed or if you can post it ?

I just posted an 970 evo plus over here it does have a good heatsink on it








						Keep my 850 evo as boot drive or upgrade?
					

Hi all, in the recent times I started wondering to buy a nvme ssd to change my Samsung 850 evo m2, connected via a m2 to sata converter. The main reason is to have faster boot times and load stuff like davinci more quickly  Is it the right time to upgrade or should I just stick with it? Also do...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 9, 2021)

I would say get the SN550; save some money unless its 4K random performance is shitty compared to the Evo Plus and SN750.
For games TBW doesn't mean much; it only really goes high when transferring gigabytes of files or watching 4K uncompressed movies with a high bitrate.

Trust me, even writing 360 TB is going to take a long time; I've had my 970 Evo Plus for around 6 months and there's barely 6TB written(a lot of which is benchmarks and pagefile reads/writes). At this rate I can use it for fifty more years!
Edit: fixed date


----------



## Valantar (Feb 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I mean, yes it is, but are you actually torturing your drive with massive unitary files on a frequent enough basis for the seq difference to be noticeable? Or, are most of your games extremely reliant on seq read to the point where there are drastic differences in load time?
> 
> If the answer is yes, then probably get the EVO Plus.


I thought random r/w was the biggest difference between cached and DRAMless drives? Stemming from the lack of a DRAM-stored page table, meaning it has to fetch the address of every random read or write operation from flash? Sequential operations only require that done once, after all, so there shouldn't really be a difference there - though of course there are few DRAMless drives with 8-channel controllers and high-performance flash, so you don't tend to get those with high peak sequential numbers either. 

Considering that game loading is mostly low queue depth reads with a steady mix of sequential and random data, I would expect there to be some difference between a DRAMless drive and a cached one, though likely not a _noticeable_ difference outside of edge cases. I would still probably avoid DRAMless designs personally, but I've heard good things about the 550, so at the prices you've shown @Knoxx29 us it's likely what I'd go for. You likely wouldn't be able to tell the difference compared to the others.


Knoxx29 said:


> I assume that the WD blue SN550 is still faster than the WD black Hard drive 2.5


Night and day. No doubt about that.



trickson said:


> It's a lot hotter case the Air Lani case it was in I may go back I don't see the CPU passing 61c now it's passing it and heading to 65c is this safe for this CPU?


Is that under load? If so, those are definitely good temperatures  I just hope your fans aren't running loud enough to bother you to hit those temps  Of course a 3700X+1650 isn't a massive total heat load (likely less than 200W even if OC'd and running both under full load), so circulating that out should be doable even with quite restricted airflow.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 9, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Okay I can relate to the adata 8200 pro bs spec's had my fun with three and returned all three to amazon lol
> Pity the black went down hill
> I always verify with hwinfo read/write speeds with what CDM says if they match it's probably true
> ...



Blue advertised seq write is about 2000MB/s.

I should clarify, my statement was not about WD's marketing numbers being false. You can bench the SN750 in CDM and it'll come out pretty close to the advertised seq read/write. My point is that, in all this time, I've yet to make any file transfer of any variety or size to even come close to the rated 3000MB/s write. The exact same transfers can consistently attain the rated speeds on the SN550 and SX8200.

I remember reading about your SX8200 Pros and my SX8200 is the same (albeit without the regrettable controller bait-and-switch ADATA did on the Pros). 600MB/s short of the rated seq read, classic ADATA. But it still posts better random read than the WD drives lol






Valantar said:


> I thought random r/w was the biggest difference between cached and DRAMless drives? Stemming from the lack of a DRAM-stored page table, meaning it has to fetch the address of every random read or write operation from flash? Sequential operations only require that done once, after all, so there shouldn't really be a difference there - though of course there are few DRAMless drives with 8-channel controllers and high-performance flash, so you don't tend to get those with high peak sequential numbers either.
> 
> Considering that game loading is mostly low queue depth reads with a steady mix of sequential and random data, I would expect there to be some difference between a DRAMless drive and a cached one, though likely not a _noticeable_ difference outside of edge cases. I would still probably avoid DRAMless designs personally, but I've heard good things about the 550, so at the prices you've shown @Knoxx29 us it's likely what I'd go for. You likely wouldn't be able to tell the difference compared to the others.



Yeah you're probably right. Haven't looked too much into what recent games do I/O wise.

SN550 as with most other recent DRAMless drives have HMB, so the DRAM part of the equation really isn't as big a deal anymore. Most of them have crappy controllers but afaik the SN550's is pretty decent? It's a cut down version of the SN750 controller, and the SN550 uses newer NAND.

In any case, if the SN550's low queue depth random is weak, then the SN750 is really no better for about 1.5x the price lmao


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Blue advertised seq write is about 2000MB/s.
> 
> I should clarify, my statement was not about WD's marketing numbers being false. You can bench the SN750 in CDM and it'll come out pretty close to the advertised seq read/write. My point is that, in all this time, I've yet to make any file transfer of any variety or size to even come close to the rated 3000MB/s write. The exact same transfers can consistently attain the rated speeds on the SN550 and SX8200.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Well if anything the black already has a ek heatsink on it to sort of justify the higher cost.
Sammy none and needs one.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2021)

Ordered the WD SN550 Blue 1TB + extra 2 years warranty, 99€


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 9, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ordered the WD SN550 Blue 1TB + extra 2 years warranty, 99€


Don't forget to show off your tech related purchase when it arrives.


----------



## trickson (Feb 10, 2021)

I managed to get my hands on a Power Mac G5 it appears to be intact and well cared for. 
Can hardly wait to dive into this thing and see what it can do.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh god.
It's been a while since I haven't bought a gaming PC and it doesn't seem like it's the best time as of now.

Was supposed to buy myself a work laptop, but thought it was too boring and after some harsh time, why not buy a new PC. Been a while I haven't spent money into something I love more than I need.
So I searched, and searched, and searched...

I've been able to get my hand on a Dell G5 5000 i5-10400F with RTX 2600 for a super price. In fact I think the website where I bought it was glitched, but anyway. Should give me a good start to be back in the game.
With the PC came the monitor, found an Acer WQHD 34" 75Hz 1ms on sale and a new logitech Rome-G Keyboard.

I'm excited to get all this stuff and show you the setup. I'll still be sitting on a dining chair tho, but this will have to wait . Guess my back will need to endure a bit.

"Escape from Tarkov", here I come.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 10, 2021)

WQHD is 3440x1440 - yes? That's a lot of pixels to be pushing.
Have fun with your new purchase!

Edit: it turns out I was wrong: it's 2560x1440, same as QHD.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 10, 2021)

I can power that new 11900k or whatever it is now. Just need three more for everything else and we good.





i'm kidding


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 10, 2021)

Well actually, I knew you were kidding. How? You actually forgot to show the third power supply.
What's the capacity?


----------



## trickson (Feb 10, 2021)

So does anyone know what I should do with a Power Mac G5?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 10, 2021)

trickson said:


> So does anyone know what I should do with a Power Mac G5?


Hopefully it's not one of the water cooled models that would eventually leak from age. Run the last supported version of Mac OS X (the X is a roman numerial - 10.6.)




__





						Which Power Mac G5 models use liquid cooling? Which Power Mac G5 models have been reported to have problems with the liquid cooling system?: EveryMac.com
					

Details regarding problems with the liquid cooling system in some Power Macintosh G5 models, how the Power Macintosh G5 liquid cooling system works, and more.




					everymac.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 10, 2021)

Toothless said:


> I can power that new 11900k or whatever it is now. Just need three more for everything else and we good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Three more and you can power Rhode Island


----------



## Toothless (Feb 10, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Three more and you can power Rhode Island


I work on boats that can do that too. I have an ex from there who could power the state with how spicy she was. 

Gives me an idea.. who can harness the raw energy of angry?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi,
Think Van Helsing knows someone


----------



## trickson (Feb 10, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Hopefully it's not one of the water cooled models that would eventually leak from age. Run the last supported version of Mac OS X (the X is a roman numerial - 10.6.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it is the air cooled one and man this thing must weigh 50 pounds! 
I know it works perfectly.
I just do not know what I should do with it.
I have never operated one longer than 15 min. LOL. I have an Apple iPhone but this is NOT a phone LOL. 
Is it sellable/tradable or should I give it away?


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 10, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Came across this interesting reservoir. Got a 250mm acrylic/pom (black back instead of acrylic) one from modmymods. In the process of building a second Phanteks 719. Will try this barrow res in it along with some other changes from my current 719 rig.


Here's the res installed. I ended up using different rgb strips, two instead of one. I wrote a lil more about the process in the build logs subforum.


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 10, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Run the last supported version of Mac OS X (the X is a roman numerial - 10.6.)


Actually, it's 10.5.8. According to Wikipedia, OS X Leopard (10.5) was the final system to support the PowerPC architecture.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 10, 2021)

trickson said:


> No it is the air cooled one and man this thing must weigh 50 pounds!
> I know it works perfectly.
> I just do not know what I should do with it.
> I have never operated one longer than 15 min. LOL. I have an Apple iPhone but this is NOT a phone LOL.
> Is it sellable/tradable or should I give it away?



Everything's sellable/tradable.  How serious do you want to get?  If OSX doesn't float your boat, there are any number of Linux distros that'll run on it.  Otherwise, case mods have been done on every Mac chassis to accept PC hardware.  That's what I'd be tempted to do.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 11, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> WQHD is 3440x1440 - yes? That's a lot of pixels to be pushing.
> Have fun with your new purchase!
> 
> Edit: it turns out I was wrong: it's 2560x1440, same as QHD.


Yeah 21:9 
3440 x 1440, should run OK on most games on a RTX 2060 I hope   .


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 11, 2021)

Got a new enclosure for the drive I use for Ventoy since my old Vantec one broke.










This clear USB 3.1 Type-C enclosure was a whopping $9 on Amazon. It's toolless, which is nice.









Speed is about 100MB/s better than the previous enclosure (I think the drive itself is the bottleneck now). Also, USB Type-C is vastly superior to Micro-B in every way.






It's based on the JMicron JMS576 UASP controller and seems to work at full SATA III speed. My previous enclosure used the JMS567 controller.






The activity LED is also much less blinding, though still very bright. Nothing a little masking tape can't fix.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 11, 2021)

trickson said:


> So does anyone know what I should do with a Power Mac G5?


Load gentoo.  That's what I did before I turned it into scrap.

And no, don't.  You'll get such a headache.



80-watt Hamster said:


> Everything's sellable/tradable.  How serious do you want to get?  If OSX doesn't float your boat, there are any number of Linux distros that'll run on it.  Otherwise, case mods have been done on every Mac chassis to accept PC hardware.  That's what I'd be tempted to do.


This, seriously.  The Mac G5 Chasis are actually sought after by case modders.


----------



## trickson (Feb 11, 2021)

You know That's probably what I will do. I will mod the piss out of it make it a PC. I mean the thing is like 15 years old and as much as it pains me to see perfectly good tech go to waste it's about the only real thing I can do with it. 
Turn it into another gaming rig.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 11, 2021)

Yeah, do that.
Beats grating cheese at least...(j/k)


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 12, 2021)

just bought 2nd stuff



this one 2nd but brand new, since the previous owner just test it and back to its box and he tagged it fair enough


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 12, 2021)

CNY is all about family, right? Quick, family photo before I disown err, _return_ the L12S:


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 12, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> CNY is all about family, right? Quick, family photo before I disown err, _return_ the L12S:
> 
> View attachment 187984


family and fans


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Don't forget to show off your tech related purchase when it arrives.


Arrived today


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 12, 2021)

trickson said:


> You know That's probably what I will do. I will mod the piss out of it make it a PC. I mean the thing is like 15 years old and as much as it pains me to see perfectly good tech go to waste it's about the only real thing I can do with it.
> Turn it into another gaming rig.


Sadly yeah.  G5s are sick looking as far as Macs go, but they didn't age terribly well tech wise.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 12, 2021)

I am too lazy to remove the GPU so i 've Installed the SSD in the M.2_3 slot will i lose any performance?


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 12, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am too lazy to remove the GPU so i 've Installed the SSD in the M.2_3 slot will i lose any performance?


Hi,
Don't think so but refer to your manual here's the formula I still have it's online manual


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> The SN550 runs pretty cool


So, after installed the SSD moved COD CW from the WD 2.5 to the new SSD and played games for 7 hours straight, the max temp was 38c, i assume it's not that bad.

A question for everyone.
Because the 10700K has 16 PCI Lanes won't 2 SSDs limit the GPU and what about in case i installed a 3rd SSD?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 13, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> A question for everyone.
> Because the 10700K has 16 PCI Lanes won't 2 SSDs limit the GPU and what about in case i installed a 3rd SSD?


You can have 2x8 PCIe between the GPU, and two SSD's. The third drive would have to use x4 of the 24 x PCIe 3.0 links on the PCH/Chipset.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Don't the Nvme m.2 slots go through the PCH?


Check post #6,189


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 13, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Check post #6,189


Edited my post


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 13, 2021)

The Sliger has arrived! Now I wait for a suitable gpu..


----------



## Vendor (Feb 13, 2021)

my new amazing value case which came with 2 argb fans preinstalled, has a front mesh as well as bottom psu mount, loving it so far (turned off rgb because i don't like it much)


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 13, 2021)

Finally maxed out my motherboard's RAM!
Ordered and installed 2 8GB sticks today.













PS there's a small difference between the second last and last pictures. Can anybody spot it?
No points for saying "I see two extra RAM modules"   I mean other than that.

PPS My PC has gone all red white and blue now, I guess I am more American than I thought!


----------



## R00kie (Feb 13, 2021)

these things are absolutely inaudible, its incredible 

as you probably have noticed, these are 5V version, did a little bit of a booboo when i’ve ordered them , so I had to make an adapter for these to work


Spoiler: Adapter












Luckily everything I needed was already in the box


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> You can have 2x8 PCIe between the GPU, and two SSD's. The third drive would have to use x4 of the 24 x PCIe 3.0 links on the PCH/Chipset.


all i need is the GPU running at x16


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 13, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> there's a small difference between the second last and last pictures. Can anybody spot it?


You finally connected the front USB panel?


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 13, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> all i need is the GPU running at x16


Have you checked what it is with GPU-Z?








						TechPowerUp GPU-Z (v2.52.0) Download
					

GPU-Z is a lightweight utility designed to give you all information about your video card and GPU.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 13, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> You finally connected the front USB panel?


Very smart, but no, that's not it.
Blame the 12-pin connector placement


----------



## harm9963 (Feb 13, 2021)

New SABRENT ROCKET 4.0 500GB  .


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Have you checked what it is with GPU-Z?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already checked and it is at x16 but i assume it still does just because i installed the SSD in the M.2_3


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 14, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Finally maxed out my motherboard's RAM!
> Ordered and installed 2 8GB sticks today.
> View attachment 188096View attachment 188097
> View attachment 188098View attachment 188099
> ...


New PSU.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 14, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> New PSU.


Okay, now you're just guessing.
Earlier, the RAM was in slots #2 and #4(you can see the last module does not have space next to it for another one) whereas now the old RAM is shifted to #1 and #3(it's also swapped, but that's impossible to tell) and the new RAM has taken its place.
I tried to keep the location of the old RAM the same, but it turns out the Kingston RAM is thicker and the #1 slot module pushes against the CPU cooler fan.
Luckily, the G.Skill RAM was able to fit without touching the fan, but that's a point to keep in mind: check module thickness before ordering.


----------



## heky (Feb 14, 2021)

Bought these a month ago. Paid 160€ for both P1`s and like 35€ for the G305 Lightspeed. Actually wanted to buy a new GPU (6800xt or 3080) this holiday season, but there is no way in hell i am supporting the scalpers and paying the ripoff prices. (Have my first child coming in May, so my priorities have changed)


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 14, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I already checked and it is at x16 but i assume it still does just because i installed the SSD in the M.2_3


Tried to check your mobo specs, you still have a Z97 mobo listed. https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_HERO/specifications/
I'm guessing all of your Nvme SSDs are using the PCIe links off of the chipset over the DMI connection betweem the chipset to the processor.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> you still have a Z97 mobo listed


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 14, 2021)

Maximus VII Hero.
Do you have the XII Hero?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Maximus VII Hero.
> Do you have the XII Hero?


Yes i have it but i am not using it, i don't know why @biffzinker mentioned it.

Edit: My mistake.
I noticed that i wrote VII in my system Specs


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 14, 2021)

It's not; It's the same PSU(and will be - I have no intention of changing it).


----------



## Valantar (Feb 14, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yes i have it but i am not using it, i don't know why @biffzinker mentioned it.
> 
> Edit: My mistake.
> I noticed that i wrote VII in my system Specs


I got very confused from the same thing  According to the manual for the XII, neither of the m.2 slots share bandwidth with the first two x16 slots. m.2_3 shares bandwidth with x16_3, but that's an x4 electrical slot connected to the chipset, so you won't be putting a GPU there no matter what. But no, performance should not be affected whatsoever by what slot you put the SSD in - they are all x4 slots connected to the chipset, and should perform identically. Just make sure you're not also putting something in the x16_3 slot, as that will reduce the m.2_3 slot to x2 speeds and the x16_3 slot to x1. If nothing is installed in the x16_3 slot, m.2_3 is x4.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 14, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I got very confused from the same thing  According to the manual for the XII, neither of the m.2 slots share bandwidth with the first two x16 slots. m.2_3 shares bandwidth with x16_3, but that's an x4 electrical slot connected to the chipset, so you won't be putting a GPU there no matter what. But no, performance should not be affected whatsoever by what slot you put the SSD in - they are all x4 slots connected to the chipset, and should perform identically. Just make sure you're not also putting something in the x16_3 slot, as that will reduce the m.2_3 slot to x2 speeds and the x16_3 slot to x1. If nothing is installed in the x16_3 slot, m.2_3 is x4.


Thanks for the detailed explanation

One more thing what is the deal with the 970 Evo Plus been NVM Express 1.3 and the WD SN550 NVM Express 1.4


----------



## Valantar (Feb 14, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation
> 
> One more thing what is the deal with the 970 Evo Plus been NVM Express 1.3 and the WD SN550 NVM Express 1.4


It's just a newer version of the NVMe standard. Mostly tells you how new the controller is. 1.4 likely adds some new features etc. Nothing you likely need to think about whatsoever.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 15, 2021)

Got my WH-1000XM4s today, managed to score them £240 new off Currys (with price match)


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2021)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Got my WH-1000XM4s today, managed to score them £240 new off Currys (with price match)


How can anyone ware these?
I have always found it hard to ware headphones for any long period of time, My ears get hot red and irritated. 
Not to mention what they doe to ear rings! Talk about OMG pain! Some will smash the posts into my flesh! I stopped using headphone 15 years ago! Not worth the pain nor the potential loss of a 3 thousand dollar earing, let alone 2 of them!


----------



## FireFox (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> How can anyone ware these?


I wear Gaming Headset for 7 hours straight sometimes it bothers me because i wear glasses but the kills in the game is worth the pain


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> How can anyone ware these?
> I have always found it hard to ware headphones for any long period of time, My ears get hot red and irritated.
> Not to mention what they doe to ear rings! Talk about OMG pain! Some will smash the posts into my flesh! I stopped using headphone 15 years ago! Not worth the pain nor the potential loss of a 3 thousand dollar earing, let alone 2 of them!


You have not experienced a good headset. I can say that the Void Pro is a nice headset that is comfortable.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> How can anyone ware these?
> I have always found it hard to ware headphones for any long period of time, My ears get hot red and irritated.
> Not to mention what they doe to ear rings! Talk about OMG pain! Some will smash the posts into my flesh! I stopped using headphone 15 years ago! Not worth the pain nor the potential loss of a 3 thousand dollar earing, let alone 2 of them!





kapone32 said:


> You have not experienced a good headset. I can say that the Void Pro is a nice headset that is comfortable.



It's not even about "good", but what fits your head.  The odds are much better on a quality pair, of course.  I, for example, have a hard time understanding why on-ear headphones even exist, since I can't wear any pair for more than an hour or so before my ears are begging for mercy.  And the earrings trickson mentions make finding the right fit extra, um, tricky.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 15, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> It's not even about "good", but what fits your head.  The odds are much better on a quality pair, of course.  I, for example, have a hard time understanding why on-ear headphones even exist, since I can't wear any pair for more than an hour or so before my ears are begging for mercy.  And the earrings trickson mentions make finding the right fit extra, um, tricky.


I have been there and know exactly what you mean. I bought a $40 unit on Amazon that was a wireless headset. They have 5 star ratings on Amazon but are sweat engines. The Void Pro is more tolerable as a headset but I would not go past 2 to 3 hours of Gaming or listening to music. They exist for people who have partners that may not want to experience Dolby Digital full on all the time. There is also an extremely high sense of immersion with a proper headset. Half of the VR experience is the headset that you use it with.


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> I wear Gaming Headset for 7 hours straight sometimes it bothers me because i wear glasses but the kills in the game is worth the pain


Yeah that is another thing that kills me,. Right up against my temples NOT even worth the pain and the headache OMG 4 hours of headphones 8 hours of pain F that.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> How can anyone ware these?
> I have always found it hard to ware headphones for any long period of time, My ears get hot red and irritated.
> Not to mention what they doe to ear rings! Talk about OMG pain! Some will smash the posts into my flesh! I stopped using headphone 15 years ago! Not worth the pain nor the potential loss of a 3 thousand dollar earing, let alone 2 of them!



Opposite here, pretty much only using headsets for ~15 years now. 
Never really had big issues with them, some were uncomfortable for a few weeks due to meh design but after that they were fine. _'after it adjusted my head that is'_

Since 2017 or so I'm also wearing glasses along with a headset when sitting at the PC. _'my eyesight is terrible'_

Granted I have to pick headsets more carefully now but it still does not bother me even after hours if I buy the right one.
Current HyperX Stinger was a bit uncomfortable when it was new but at the moment I can't even feel it on my head _'wearing it while typing this'_.

Don't have earrings so thats a non issue.

I live in a family house and I do care about not bothering/annoying anyone _'wish others would feel the same about not bothering me..'_ with noise or anything so headset is the only way for me.
I have some potato speakers that I bought in 2016 and it was used for ~2 weeks when I had a guest staying here but it wasn't used since.

The only headsets I stay away from is those really big ones that covers most of the sides of my head and whatnot/those also get really hot over time. _'especially during summer+no air conditioning in my room'_


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2021)

Man you all really do not know a thing about good sound. You need to know I am an audiophile and well headphones IMHO do NOT qualify as audiophile quality. 
I have sound that would blow you away and it really would make you think twice. I even paid for and Audiophile level system in my Truck NO it's not even STOCK! it is however a Alpine 5.1 surround sound system (even that sounds like a tin can compared to the sound system on the main gaming rig. n conclusion no set NOT one set of headphone could ever come close to being audiophile quality IMHO.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> Man you all really do not know a thing about good sound. You need to know I am an audiophile and well headphones IMHO do NOT qualify as audiophile quality.
> I have sound that would blow you away and it really would make you think twice. I even paid for and Audiophile level system in my Truck NO it's not even STOCK! it is however a Alpine 5.1 surround sound system (even that sounds like a tin can compared to the sound system on the main gaming rig. n conclusion no set NOT one set of headphone could ever come close to being audiophile quality IMHO.



Thats all fine and all but not everyone is like that or interested.
Also like I said in my case, try to do that in a family house unless you are one of those ppl who doesn't give a shet and blasts loud music and annoy everone around. 

My hearing is very senstive and is the last good main sense I have, rather not fuck it up with loud stuff. _'I used to go to metal concerts when I was younger and that was also painful for me and messed up my hearing for days'_
So yea no thanks.


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Thats all fine and all but not everyone is like that or interested.
> Also like I said in my case, try to do that in a family house unless you are one of those ppl who doesn't give a shet and blasts loud music and annoy everone around.
> 
> My hearing is very senstive and is the last good main sense I have, rather not fuck it up with loud stuff. _'I used to go to metal concerts when I was younger and that was also painful for me and messed up my hearing for days'_
> So yea no thanks.


So you think listening to an Audiophile setup ='s Blasting music and that? 
Also if your ears are that sensitive then headphones are REALLY bad! For FUCK sake do you know what you are saying?
In fact the best sound comes from my setup at very low volume in fact I use volume setting at level 1 I wished it would go to .5 but nope.
You have it all wrong in every way my friend. I just wished I could actually show you. I would be happy to have you all over to listen but that is impossible. 
Take it from me headphones and ear Buds are the WORST thing you can use to listen to ANYTHING the damage to the ear drum let alone the small hairs in the ear canal is irreparable. And you even admit you have bad hearing and you want to make it worse?


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> So you think listening to an Audiophile setup ='s Blasting music and that?
> Also if your ears are that sensitive then headphones are REALLY bad! For FUCK sake do you know what you are saying?
> In fact the best sound comes from my setup at very low volume in fact I use volume setting at level 1 I wished it would go to .5 but nope.
> You have it all wrong in every way my friend. I just wished I could actually show you. I would be happy to have you all over to listen but that is impossible.
> Take it from me headphones and ear Buds are the WORST thing you can use to listen to ANYTHING the damage to the ear drum let alone the small hairs in the ear canal is irreparable. And you even admit you have bad hearing and you want to make it worse?



Good hearing that I don't want to ruin with unnecessary loud systems.

I never use high volume with anything, base 50% in windows atm and like 30% in games usually.
So nope I'm pretty sure I know what my ears can handle comfortably w/o damage. _'they did not get worse in the past 10 years or so'_
I also had a doctor check it out years ago when I started working at a factory so ye. _'had to cause of potential damage from the loud noises there, I can use headsets just shouldn't turn the volume all the way up'_

Anyway I will stop here before messing with the topic, I'm not gonna lie me and audiophile ppl/mindset does not mix well so better leave it that/peace and enjoy your system.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> How can anyone ware these?
> I have always found it hard to ware headphones for any long period of time, My ears get hot red and irritated.
> Not to mention what they doe to ear rings! Talk about OMG pain! Some will smash the posts into my flesh! I stopped using headphone 15 years ago! Not worth the pain nor the potential loss of a 3 thousand dollar earing, let alone 2 of them!


I suppose earrings in this scenario doesn't help, my last pair is more than sufficient for 6hrs+ use, yet to use these for that long yet though, also I'm not an audiophile myself, I don't have the space for speakers nor can I carry those outside and walk around with them, I would imagine having earrings might interfere with comfort significantly though I don't have earrings so can't judge there.
Either way posting headphones appeared to debunk the thread so back onto topic.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 15, 2021)

trickson said:


> So you think listening to an Audiophile setup ='s Blasting music and that?
> Also if your ears are that sensitive then headphones are REALLY bad! For FUCK sake do you know what you are saying?
> In fact the best sound comes from my setup at very low volume in fact I use volume setting at level 1 I wished it would go to .5 but nope.
> You have it all wrong in every way my friend. I just wished I could actually show you. I would be happy to have you all over to listen but that is impossible.
> Take it from me headphones and ear Buds are the WORST thing you can use to listen to ANYTHING the damage to the ear drum let alone the small hairs in the ear canal is irreparable. And you even admit you have bad hearing and you want to make it worse?


Man, please take a breath. Caps lock and cursing is generally a good indicator that you've gone overboard, no matter what you're arguing. There is a time and place for everything, but nothing here prompted a reaction like that. Your sound system is no doubt good, but that's hardly relevant here. If you find a pair of headphones that fits your head and your sound profile preferences, that's a great thing. Not everyone can, not everyone likes the sensation of wearing headphones (though that does raise the question of whether they've tried ones that fit their head properly), but it's all a matter of taste.

Me, I'm _very_ happy with my Optoma µDac3 + Sennheiser HD 599 combo. It's by no means audiophile grade, but then I'm pretty much allergic to all the homeopathy-level nonsense and mumbo-jumbo spouted by audiophiles. It sounds good, the headphones are beautifully open and spacious, and they're comfortable enough for me that I can wear them for hours on end without any kind of fatigue. For me, they don't even thouch my ears while I'm wearing them, and the clamping pressure and angle is perfectly aligned to my head. Combined with a soft headband and beautifully soft suede earpads, they fit me perfectly, and I can wear them all day with no issues. On-ear headphones on the other hand cause serious pain in my ears after a couple of hours due to pressing too much on the cartilage. So as with anything, YMMV.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 15, 2021)

Enough already.

This thread is called:
The show off your tech related purchase thread​
Where's the pictures and the showing off?

Rather than carpet bomb the last gazillion posts with LQ's, I'll ask you all to get back on track please. Carpet bombing may still happen.


----------



## trickson (Feb 15, 2021)

I gave the guy 40 bucks for it I hope I didn't get screwed LOL.
It is working great so far 500GB of movies loaded on so far and it's still taking more! 







trickson said:


> OMG this just came for me!
> Yes now I can get more movies and TV shows saved!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Things getting all warmed up can't hear it at all it is so quiet.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 16, 2021)

Just waiting for a couple of 140mm fans to come in, once they show up in a week or two (depending on when stock is available) I'll pull the Hyper 212 and install this guy because the Hyper 212 is about 3/4 of an inch to tall to allow my top mounted fan to spin.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 16, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Just waiting for a couple of 140mm fans to come in, once they show up in a week or two (depending on when stock is available) I'll pull the Hyper 212 and install this guy because the Hyper 212 is about 3/4 of an inch to tall to allow my top mounted fan to spin.



U9S push-pull gang! I'm surprised you chose to swap out the 212 for the U9S though - the 5900X might be close to the edge of the U9S' capabilities. With direct airflow like you'll have, the C14S can really extend its performance and noise advantage over the U9S.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 16, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> U9S push-pull gang! I'm surprised you chose to swap out the 212 for the U9S though - the 5900X might be close to the edge of the U9S' capabilities. With direct airflow like you'll have, the C14S can really extend its performance and noise advantage over the U9S.



Just a single fan on the 212 right now, the 5900x hits 91C when I'm transcoding to h.264. Otherwise when gaming temps sit around 80-85. With the bulky 980Ti in there I need a better way to remove extra hot air and without the top fan running the card runs a bit hotter than it did before. Here's hoping the U9S with a push/pull setup, two new front intake fans and the top exhaust will help balance everything out.

Then sometime down the road when (or *"if" *at the current rate of things)  I get a new GPU that isn't as long as my 980Ti I'll look into picking up a new AIO for the 5900x. It's just too much of a pain to try and wedge my 980Ti in when a radiator is mounted, she butts right up to the radiator in my case and the radiator on my H100i shows dented fins where I've had to wiggle the 980Ti in and out after a few occasions to properly clean.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 16, 2021)

trickson said:


> Man you all really do not know a thing about good sound. You need to know I am an audiophile and well headphones IMHO do NOT qualify as audiophile quality.
> I have sound that would blow you away and it really would make you think twice. I even paid for and Audiophile level system in my Truck NO it's not even STOCK! it is however a Alpine 5.1 surround sound system (even that sounds like a tin can compared to the sound system on the main gaming rig. n conclusion no set NOT one set of headphone could ever come close to being audiophile quality IMHO.


Alpine is name I have not heard in a long time. Were they a sub of JVC?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 16, 2021)

3 LQ posts by very nice forum members. Don't take it personally but I did warn you all.

If you want to chatter, post pics of your hardware to do it. This is specifically, a SHOW your hardware thread. Not a TALK your hardware thread.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 16, 2021)

Got a nice little gift the other day. I was going to get a Seagate 520 but I ended up picking this up instead. $264 CAD for 2 TB will go into the 3rd slot of my Unify to create another RAID 0 array in my Gaming PC.



			Amazon.ca : 2TB NVME


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 16, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Enough already.
> 
> This thread is called:
> The show off your tech related purchase thread​
> ...


Half the guys showing off audio systems, the other half showing off headphones.
I think we're good  



the54thvoid said:


> 3 LQ posts by very nice forum members. Don't take it personally but I did warn you all.
> 
> If you want to chatter, post pics of your hardware to do it. This is specifically, a SHOW your hardware thread. Not a TALK your hardware thread.


Point well taken.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 16, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> First time I've ever tried to repair a TV and managed to figure it out.
> 
> My Samsung TV that I use as a display for my secondary computers started developing an issue. It would work for about 15 seconds on average before it made a "click" sound and the display shut off. Sometimes it lasted a few minutes, other times a few seconds, but it kept dying every single time.
> 
> ...



Typically the small caps that actually fail.


----------



## Vendor (Feb 16, 2021)

My new usb hub


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi,
Usb 2.0 hub in 2021 belongs in the nostalgic hardware thread too


----------



## Vendor (Feb 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Usb 2.0 hub in 2021 belongs in the nostalgic hardware thread too


I know but it was cheap though on a deal, usb 2 is still fine for basic use like mouse, keyboard, controller etc. but definitely not ext hdds, even my both 16gb flash drives are usb 2


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 16, 2021)

My 3rd rtx3 series


----------



## Valantar (Feb 16, 2021)

Vendor said:


> I know but it was cheap though on a deal, usb 2 is still fine for basic use like mouse, keyboard, controller etc. but definitely not ext hdds, even my both 16gb drives are usb 2


Plus they don't cause interference with WiFi signals, mice and so on that USB 3.x hubs can. Whoever came up with the idea of using 2.4GHz signalling for USB 3.x must not have known that wires act as antennas or something ...


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 16, 2021)

Sneak preview, fitment testing the HT5 because customs appears to have taken my HDPlex power supply hostage, such is the fate of anything sent via USPS


----------



## Valantar (Feb 17, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Sneak preview, fitment testing the HT5 because customs appears to have taken my HDPlex power supply hostage, such is the fate of anything sent via USPS


Damn, that's so good looking. Almost makes me regret getting mine in the black/walnut finish. Its really impressive what can be done with just a laser cutter and some design skills.


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 17, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Sneak preview, fitment testing the HT5 because customs appears to have taken my HDPlex power supply hostage, such is the fate of anything sent via USPS


A wooden case! Lightweight, huh?



Valantar said:


> makes me regret getting mine in the black/walnut finish


That'd make a good combination with all black parts like the above IMO. Do you not like yours?


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 17, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Damn, that's so good looking. Almost makes me regret getting mine in the black/walnut finish. Its really impressive what can be done with just a laser cutter and some design skills.





cst1992 said:


> A wooden case! Lightweight, huh?
> 
> 
> That'd make a good combination with all black parts like the above IMO. Do you not like yours?



Didn't have much choice lol, the Timber one was the absolute last one that OCUK had. Can order directly from Kevin, but he confirmed it'll be 2-3 weeks lead time (in the end, OCUK still kept my order in limbo for about that long so I dunno if it was worth it). I'd still much prefer your Bourbon case, just looks better IMO. I just hate dust which shows up much more on black cases, means that much more healing brush work for me in CC 

It does let me use as much Noctua as I want, though. If I had a Bourbon case, I'd have to get a Blackridge, an A12x15 Chromax and A8 Chromax fans. Now'd be a nice time for Gigabyte to make a Vision D or at least Vision G ITX for B550.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 17, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> A wooden case! Lightweight, huh?
> 
> 
> That'd make a good combination with all black parts like the above IMO. Do you not like yours?


It's mostly acrylic, it's just the front that's wood. The 5mm acrylic panels are really good quality though, I've never seen or felt acrylic anywhere near this level. Thick, sturdy, and really good looking.

And no, I absolutely love mine, it's the absolute perfect case for what I wanted in my HTPC (APU build, semi-passive cooling, just a single fan in the system, internal PSU despite the small size). I was just commenting on how good the white one looks  The Bourbon finish that I have is absolutely gorgeous too, no issues there, though I'm waiting on a matte black top cover as I prefer that to the "smoked gloss" I have now. If I had any internal lighting I would definitely be keeping the current one though.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 17, 2021)

I've just ordered a *Ryzen 5600X* and it should be here in a couple of days. Many months in the planning and sweet talking my wife into how important a CPU upgrade is


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2021)

Well I have been very lucky and I've been able to track down a rather amazing new piece of hardware......

                 

I think I've added enough pics of it....

So I had a Asus Zenith Extreme Alpha a little while ago and then found a CPU block for it a while after that but still had no CPU, so when this bad boy turned up on Ebay, I without thinking (much like normal!!) just went messaged the seller, got a price, agreed and away we went...  

As you can see I tested it this evening not too long ago and it's at least posting which is a massive bonus   Only thing is now, what the heck to do with it...  I'm guessing some WCG build as always but what and where to put it, I'm not I've got room currently!   Oh the works phone is an iPhone 5SE, couldn't believe the size of the CPU....


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 18, 2021)

phill said:


> I've been able to track down a rather amazing new piece of hardware


are those hard to come by in the UK?

also, nice CPU


----------



## cst1992 (Feb 18, 2021)

I wish TPU had an eye pop emoji for the size of that CPU... oh well then,   will have to do...


----------



## phill (Feb 18, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> are those hard to come by in the UK?
> 
> also, nice CPU


I was on about the CPU     The GPU was completely overpriced and it was bought direct from a company in the UK.  From the screen grab one of the mod's took back in December, the price had gone up £300.. And for a reference designed GPU, with no extra power limit and so on, I can't say I'm impressed.  Still I have a Strix version of it as well which I got for MSRP and whilst that's a little better built and such, it definitely is a better GPU for the cooling and such but still a struggle for the memory temps as they are difficult to cool on the back side of the card.  Still, fun and games    I'm just waiting for some 3080's to come into stock, they are a much better buy..  Well not so much at the moment lol But still 

I'm not sure what I'm planning on with the CPU and motherboard just yet, but I'm very happy to have been able to buy it, so I just went with it.  My credit card bill this month is not going to be a happy one lol


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 18, 2021)

Bought some minor stuff I wanted to buy for years just never got to it. _'wasn't that important'_

External DVD/CD drive.
I have a lot of old games and whatnot on such drives and I want to sort some out and see if they work.
That and someone in the family wants to burn CDs... I know right.
To be honest I don't even remember how to do that anymore so I will have to look it up.

Also bought a power consumption meter cause I'm curious to see how much my PC draws under different scenarios.
Other reason is that I want to ~deal with a wrong idea in my family that my _'gamer' _PC must be drawing a lot of power and it costs. _'yes power consumption matters here_ and I'm tired of hearing that'
I will monitor my PC for a month or so and see how much that cost with my average use case.

I think I'm done spending on PC related stuff for a while now, still want to buy a new mechanical keyboard but that can wait a few months.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 18, 2021)

So, i just received and install my new PC. Been more than 5 years since I sold my last rig as I went deep into shit. So this means alot to me.

I'm just impressed by the performance of the system, even if itsn't some ultra high-end stuff, I haven't found a game that can't run at ultra on my ultrawide setup.

So I payed 1300$ CDN, tax and handling included, for a Dell G5 i5-10400f, 1x 16gb (I'm thinking to upgrade it to 32GB on 4 slots 3200mhz instead of 2666), RTX 2060 SUPER (was listed with only a RTX 2060 so it's a nice surprise), 500w psu, 512gb nvme disk and 1tb hdd.

Payed 400$ CDN for an Acer CB342CK, 34" 3440*1440 1ms 75hz HDR Freesync. I'm surprised there's NO dead pixel, and close to no screen bleeding. HDR is great as long as I don't enable the setting in Windows 10 directly.

I'm so fucking happy right now. Still waiting for my logitech keyboard.

here's my little office, sorry for the bad lighting :




For those of you who's having a bad time, just don't give up. If you really want to change, things can change. Don't lose hope, and always compare yourself with who you were yesterday.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 18, 2021)

Got my 5900X. Batch# 2104, Jan 25-31st production. $769CAD, $10 more than launch price was originally

I guess Memory Express weren't kidding that they'd only received about 2 dozen of these since November.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 18, 2021)

BIOS update in readiness for the Ryzen 5600X which is winging its way here as I type.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> BIOS update in readiness for the Ryzen 5600X which is winging its way here as I type.
> 
> View attachment 188925


Damn your PC seems like a huge monstrosity! I want some pics .


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 18, 2021)

altcapwn said:


> Damn your PC seems like a huge monstrosity! I want some pics .


That's the Cooler Master Storm Trooper, which is quite a large full tower case and very heavy when it's fully loaded   
I've had it for years and probably don't need to change it, unless I catch the bug again


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> BIOS update in readiness for the Ryzen 5600X which is winging its way here as I type.
> 
> View attachment 188925


¡me encanta!


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> BIOS update in readiness for the Ryzen 5600X which is winging its way here as I type.
> 
> View attachment 188925


Why two keyboards? Nice CPU upgrade by the way


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 18, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Why two keyboards? Nice CPU upgrade by the way


Because it's such a faff getting the Corsair keyboard into BIOS mode, when  a bog standard keyboard will do the trick immediately.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Because it's such a faff getting the Corsair keyboard into BIOS mode, when  a bog standard keyboard will do the trick immediately.


If it's like my Corsair keyboard, you have to play a game to get it to work with pre-UEFI motherboards, at least true with the Asus socket 1366 motherboards:

1: Turn on the power then wait for the first BIOS screen, then unplug it and plug it back in.
2: For BIOS setup: Mash the del or F1 key.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> That's the Cooler Master Storm Trooper, which is quite a large full tower case and very heavy when it's fully loaded
> I've had it for years and probably don't need to change it, unless I catch the bug again
> View attachment 188928



A classic, yet beautiful chassis. Well done!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 18, 2021)

Got a new PSU to drive my future 3070 or 80   

That's all that's left, and maybe a Zen 3 chip.. and she's done


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 19, 2021)

Within ten minutes of its arrival, the new Ryzen was firmly installed in its new home and it was only when I looked at device manager that I realised that I had forgotten to update the X470 chipset drivers, hence the three question marks. Duh!
Anyway, it's lightning fast and ready for some benchmarks and 1440p gaming.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 19, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Within ten minutes of its arrival, the new Ryzen was firmly installed in its new home and it was only when I looked at device manager that I realised that I had forgotten to update the X470 chipset drivers, hence the three question marks. Duh!
> Anyway, it's lightning fast and ready for some benchmarks and 1440p gaming.
> View attachment 188949 View attachment 188950


Uh oh, reportedly, based on what I saw over at OCF, ones before week 48, are terrible news, prepare for sudden loss of stability.



			
				DaveB_at_OCF said:
			
		

> It seems that you need to get Zen 3 CPUs dated after week 47.  A survey done on Reddit found no Zen 3 CPUs manufactured after week 47 were afflicted with any WHEA soft or hard errors, regardless of AGESA version. All the affected CPUs were the earlier ones.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 19, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Within ten minutes of its arrival, the new Ryzen was firmly installed in its new home and it was only when I looked at device manager that I realised that I had forgotten to update the X470 chipset drivers, hence the three question marks. Duh!
> Anyway, it's lightning fast and ready for some benchmarks and 1440p gaming.
> View attachment 188949 View attachment 188950



You're going to be a very happy man when you start doing some gaming benchmarks. My before and after results were jaw-dropping (up to 60% improvement in some instances from Zen 2).



RJARRRPCGP said:


> Uh oh, reportedly, based on what I saw over at OCF, ones before week 48, are terrible news, prepare for sudden loss of stability.



Relax, mine is 2020 Week 40 and is doing just fine with C-states disabled. Sounds like yet another one of those generalised myths that the tech community like to hype up.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 19, 2021)

Got a new board yesterday, installed it already and flashed the newest BIOS.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Got a new board yesterday, installed it already and flashed the newest BIOS.



Have one of those exact boards myself. Just did a review on it at another site. Pretty decent B550 board for the price point.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 19, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Have one of those exact boards myself. Just did a review on it at another site. Pretty decent B550 board for the price point.


Sucks tho that with a long graphics card, the placement of the SATA connectors suck balls. Luckily the 90 degree ends of a cable solve that issue.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 19, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Sucks tho that with a long graphics card, the placement of the SATA connectors suck balls. Luckily the 90 degree ends of a cable solve that issue.



Yeppers, that is for sure one of the draw backs. That and only having 4 SATA connectors. 

If you get the chance, jump on a NVME SSD that is 4.0 capable. They are stupid fast! Have to install it under the NVME socket with the little heat sink.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 19, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Yeppers, that is for sure one of the draw backs. That and only having 4 SATA connectors.
> 
> If you get the chance, jump on a NVME SSD that is 4.0 capable. They are stupid fast! Have to install it under the NVME socket with the little heat sink.


I guess that I can manage with a 3.0.. as this is a budget gaming rig after all.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 19, 2021)

well, i was waiting on something like that since 1992 when i discovered the tabletop game 

_Werewolf: The Apocalypse – Earthblood_

Cyanid is a studio i know and like and Nacon ... well ... i knew them more for being the maker of "ergonomically correct" PS controllers (imho ofc) but little did i knew they were BigBen Interactive previously ...

ALSO! SHOCKED! that one actually has a media support for the game in the box!!!! WOOHOOO  (CP2077 did not count ... the CD's were OST one ... )

alright time to launch and see (probably in easy mode for the story on the initial run )
i can relate to the protagonist ... Cahal,
he has a shaved haircut ... i have a shaved haircut
he has a beard... i have a beard (ok might need to grow it a bit more)
he has tatooes on the right arm... i have a wolf on the right arm (ok ... way smaller scale ... )
he has a daughter... i ... scratch that ... 
he has muscles... i have .... SCRATCH THAT TOO! (well ... i am not scrawny either ... time to hit the gym ... after some couch gaming )


runs fine ... UE4 but console main focus i guess (albeit receiving most negatives reviews on PS4  ) 3k max settings but  low AA is perfect for that (who need AA at 3k ... pfftt )


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 19, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Uh oh, reportedly, based on what I saw over at OCF, ones before week 48, are terrible news, prepare for sudden loss of stability.


I certainly hope not, otherwise it goes back. Anyway, I'm having trouble finding the manufacturing date/week/month because the chip doesn't show a UA or SKU number.
Not that I'm overly concerned.


----------



## biffzinker (Feb 19, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I certainly hope not, otherwise it goes back. Anyway, I'm having trouble finding the manufacturing date/week/month because the chip doesn't show a UA or SKU number.
> Not that I'm overly concerned.
> View attachment 189100
> 
> View attachment 189101


Batch number on the heatspreader has the info your looking for.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 19, 2021)

Year 20 week 41. I'm screwed, run for hills!


----------



## trickson (Feb 20, 2021)

Just popped this in the FX8300 system! Sure makes things a lot faster than a HDD! WOW now that is every system I have except the Power mac G5 that has an SSD or M.2 SSD off of hard drives for good NOW!


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 20, 2021)

I might have shown off this cooler before, purchased it through work but I have never used it there are a few models out but this seems to have the highest TDP rating of them all.

It's simular to the ThermalTake UX100 ARGB Lighting CPU Cooler which has a TDP of 65W but this version from Inter-tech actually shows off up to 115W and doesn't have dedicated RGB headers.




This variant is the Inter-tech Argus SU-800 and was so dirty cheap so like £9 or less that was why I just purchased it also that it took be back to like the Zalman CNPS and VF900 series CPU and GPU coolers that I was a big fan of  .

Zalman CNPS7500-CU



Zalman VF900-CU




Inter-tech Argus SU-800













I am wondering how bad it would be on my AMD Ryzen 3900X for cooling  but it would look bad ass I am sure


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 20, 2021)

Intel Pentium Extreme Edition @ 5291.46 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[a52vam] Validated Dump by Fouquin (2021-02-12 22:42:02) - MB: Asus Maximus Formula - RAM: 2048 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




Pentium Extreme Edition 965. Couldn't quite reach the lofty heights of 5.3GHz on X38; but I'll try again later on some other boards to see where the limits really are. This chip is very happy to chug along at 4.8-4.9GHz 1.44v but that 5GHz wall wants 1.55v+.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 20, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I might have shown off this cooler before, purchased it through work but I have never used it there are a few models out but this seems to have the highest TDP rating of them all.
> 
> It's simular to the ThermalTake UX100 ARGB Lighting CPU Cooler which has a TDP of 65W but this version from Inter-tech actually shows off up to 115W and doesn't have dedicated RGB headers.
> View attachment 189149
> ...


Ooof, I wouldn't trust anything with that kind of design on a >100W TDP CPU, no matter what the box claims. No heatpipes means slow transfer of heat to the fins, and I'm guessing the base is just smushed-together fins, which is also very inefficient for thermal transfer. It kind of looks like the MasterAir G100M, which is reportedly terrible.

Edit: scratch that, the Thermaltake UX100 looks essentially identical, even down to the "flames" on the fan blades. I would guess it's just the same cooler with different stickers and a logo-less shroud. The TT lists a 65W max TDP, btw.


----------



## trickson (Feb 20, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Ooof, I wouldn't trust anything with that kind of design on a >100W TDP CPU, no matter what the box claims. No heatpipes means slow transfer of heat to the fins, and I'm guessing the base is just smushed-together fins, which is also very inefficient for thermal transfer. It kind of looks like the MasterAir G100M, which is reportedly terrible.
> 
> Edit: scratch that, the Thermaltake UX100 looks essentially identical, even down to the "flames" on the fan blades. I would guess it's just the same cooler with different stickers and a logo-less shroud. The TT lists a 65W max TDP, btw.


Right! I would not use a HSF unless it has a minimum 4 heat pipes.
That Zalman cooler was garbage on all levels and the Argus doesn't look any better.


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Year 20 week 41. I'm screwed, run for hills!


Was it a bad week for the CPU for the overclocking???


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 20, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> This chip is very happy to chug along at 4.8-4.9GHz 1.44v but that 5GHz wall wants 1.55v+.


That's pretty low as I went at almost 1.7V with my D925 @ 4.8GHz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## P4-630 (Feb 20, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> View attachment 189193



And now you've got them for sale?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 20, 2021)

I wonder how many kidneys those are worth.


----------



## trickson (Feb 20, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> And now you've got them for sale?


Not enough for me to want one.
Looks like the market is once again in that red territory..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 20, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> And now you've got them for sale?


The 3080. But im no scalper. I know what they sell for on eBay but I couldn’t live with myself doing that.
No member who knows me can say im greedy, that i can say with confidence


----------



## Fouquin (Feb 20, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> That's pretty low as I went at almost 1.7V with my D925 @ 4.8GHz



I ran out of VRM before I could get that high. 1.65v tripped OCP, the 5.29GHz validation was at 1.616v and sucked down 188.3A according to AIDA64 (and reflected pretty clearly on the Kill A Watt there).


----------



## phill (Feb 20, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> The 3080. But im no scalper. I know what they sell for on eBay but I couldn’t live with myself doing that.
> No member who knows me can say im greedy, that i can say with confidence


Shame, your just missing the 3070 and you'd have the set!!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 20, 2021)

phill said:


> Shame, your just missing the 3070 and you'd have the set!!


i found it to be lacking in price to perf. the 3060ti was $100 less & perf was very close (atleast in regards to reference cards). i had one but sent it back.
my nephew LOVES that 3060ti, & the 3090 is SO quiet, & smooth, plus it fits in my Fractal Meshify-C (with about a 1/8th inch to spare)  . im surprised the 3080 has lasted this long in the FS forum.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 20, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> View attachment 189193


Wait what how, this does not compute to logic.

RTX cards being almost impossible to get and you got 3 of these things. How many scalpers dit you have to kill or breaking in to houses with mining farms to get these cards. How the he'll dit you get 3 cards, teach me great master, so I mortal can get maybe one card before I die?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 20, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Wait what how, this does not compute to logic.
> 
> RTX cards being almost impossible to get and you got 3 of these things. How many scalpers dit you have to kill or breaking in to houses with mining farms to get these cards. How the he'll dit you get 3 cards, teach me great master, so I mortal can get maybe one card before I die?


i have a corporate account. i buy them from shipping warehouse


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 20, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Wait what how, this does not compute to logic.
> 
> RTX cards being almost impossible to get and you got 3 of these things. How many scalpers dit you have to kill or breaking in to houses with mining farms to get these cards. How the he'll dit you get 3 cards, teach me great master, so I mortal can get maybe one card before I die?



I also wait for a 3080 in stock in my country..... 
I want an Asus TUF OC at a reasonable price, they sold once for 799 EUR.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 20, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i have a corporate account. i buy them from shipping warehouse


Ah i see. So I just have to start my own company with an account. Got it. Maybe not the wise choice to start a company just to get a card throw.

Guess I've just have to wait for cards getting back in stock.

Me waiting for RTX cards getting in stock, pressing F5:


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 20, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Ah i see. So I just have to start my own company with an account. Got it. Maybe not the wise choice to start a company just to get a card throw.
> 
> Guess I've just have to wait for cards getting back in stock.
> 
> Me waiting for RTX cards getting in stock, pressing F5:



i spent 3 weeks on bestbuy refreshing 16+hours a day too. there is no secret to it. honestly. thats just how i got those specific cards in the pic.


----------



## Tomgang (Feb 20, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I also wait for a 3080 in stock in my country.....
> I want an Asus TUF OC at a reasonable price, they sold once for 799 EUR.


Same here. Exactly same card I'm waiting for. But I might have to reconsider another card, cause everyone wants the asus cards.



jboydgolfer said:


> i spent 3 weeks on bestbuy refreshing 16+hours a day too. there is no secret to it. honestly. thats just how i got those specific cards in the pic.


Holy s..t, I'm desperate to get a card, but not that desperate. That I would spend that much time on it to get a card.


----------



## DR4G00N (Feb 21, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> I ran out of VRM before I could get that high. 1.65v tripped OCP, the 5.29GHz validation was at 1.616v and sucked down 188.3A according to AIDA64 (and reflected pretty clearly on the Kill A Watt there).


Try flashing the Rampage Formula bios onto your board, might help with the OCP but it also just makes it better overall.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 22, 2021)

First time I've ever got a modular power supply and it's a stunner, it's a Be Quiet! Straight Power 11 650W 80 Plus Platinum fully modular unit that I got on a sale for US$125.

Yeah the ripple isn't as good as the Corsair units and it doesn't have a fan stop mode, but I love the Silent Wings 3 fans and the internal components are very high quality. PCB soldering looks good. A very well-built unit that will finally rid my Ryzen system of the Zalman mustard/tomato cable rats nest.








Spoiler: Before and after pictures





 Before....



 .....and after! Looks so much neater!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 22, 2021)

Getting ready for Operation: Better Air Flow


----------



## Valantar (Feb 22, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Getting ready for Operation: Better Air Flow
> 
> View attachment 189531


Nice! Given the name, I assume you'll be running with the front and top panels off?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Feb 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Nice! Given the name, I assume you'll be running with the front and top panels off?



That's the plan when gaming.  The remaining time when doing less CPU/GPU demanding things I'll put them back on for less noise.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 22, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> You're going to be a very happy man when you start doing some gaming benchmarks. My before and after results were jaw-dropping (up to 60% improvement in some instances from Zen 2).
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, mine is 2020 Week 40 and is doing just fine with C-states disabled. Sounds like yet another one of those generalised myths that the tech community like to hype up.


Actually, the 1440p benchmarks weren't all that jaw-dropping at all.
_Scratches head_ smiley required.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Actually, the 1440p benchmarks weren't all that jaw-dropping at all.
> _Scratches head_ smiley required.



On my end the difference was minor; stuttering was reduced a fair amount for me. But unlike you I'm also still playing on a 60fps framerate limiter in Nvidia control panel.

On paper there was a 400MHz difference, but I went from a Zen 2 Core 0 that couldn't maintain 4250MHz effective, to a Zen 3 Core 0 that does 4850MHz effective all day long. So more like a 600MHz+ difference. Moreover, Windows scheduler tried to keep loads on the best cores (Cores 5+7), but often times the load inevitably came back to Core 0, which is even more a problem because Core 0 and Core 7 are literally on opposite ends of the chip in different CCX. On the 5900X the load never goes outside of Core 0 and Core 1, Core 1 is actually slightly better and hits 4.9GHz effective sometimes.

Also apparently I can't RMA my 3700X without "proof" that I've at least attempted AMD's "very useful" troubleshooting suggestions that I've already done and said I did; I'm not risking my 5900X's pins just to get some 3700X screenshots for AMD's bonehead support dept, and there's no GPU output if swap it with my 4650G.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 22, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Actually, the 1440p benchmarks weren't all that jaw-dropping at all.
> _Scratches head_ smiley required.



Try some games that are actually CPU-bound. Minecraft modpacks are a great reference because they only use four threads and the maximum FPS will be identical on any graphics card. My averages and minimums jumped over 50% when I tested Zen 3 after upgrading from Zen 2. Your mileage may vary.

If you're playing games like Shadow of the Tomb Raider at 1440p, I wouldn't be expecting major improvements either.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 23, 2021)

Pictures for a picture thread.
I got this today, it's going in a future build.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 23, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> First time I've ever got a modular power supply and it's a stunner, it's a Be Quiet! Straight Power 11 650W 80 Plus Platinum fully modular unit that I got on a sale for US$125.
> 
> Yeah the ripple isn't as good as the Corsair units and it doesn't have a fan stop mode, but I love the Silent Wings 3 fans and the internal components are very high quality. PCB soldering looks good. A very well-built unit that will finally rid my Ryzen system of the Zalman mustard/tomato cable rats nest.


I have the 750 Watt variant. Two things that I find odd are the weird connectors (like 2 sata plus 2 molex connector, why not separate?) and the heat shrink over zip-tie. Other than that it's a great silent psu.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Got a new board yesterday, installed it already and flashed the newest BIOS.


It's dead. Continuing with my old B450 until I get cash to get an another one. Fuck. :/


----------



## FireFox (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> It's dead.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> It's dead. Continuing with my old B450 until I get cash to get an another one. Fuck. :/


What happened?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> What happened?


This happened :/


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> This happened :/
> 
> View attachment 189631


Is that a split in the board? And the hole at 3 o'clock?


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Is that a split in the board? And the hole at 3 o'clock?


To be honest and quoting Tupac, I don't give a fuck.

I'm more or less drunk atm so I'll report later.


----------



## Valantar (Feb 23, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Is that a split in the board? And the hole at 3 o'clock?


Looks like a scrape/gouge in the PCB. Across a significant amount of RAM traces. It's definitely deep enough to expose the copper traces, so it might well be deep enough to have severed some of them. My guess is the source is a slipped screw driver, or possibly a mounting screw attached to a cooler that was dropped. The hole is a CPU cooler mounting hole.

I mean, theoretically that should be repairable. Scrape off the solder mask on the affected traces a bit out from the scrape on each side, then solder a bodge wire across the cut. That would of course require some rather insane precision given how tiny these traces are. And of course there's no guarantee that it would actually work, given how sensitive RAM traces are to timing differences due to trace length. A bodge will inevitably extend the trace length by _some_ amount, so ... @Chloe Price Might I suggest you send the board to some enterprising YouTuber or similar who might want to attempt a fix? It would sure be an interesting project to watch.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 23, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Pictures for a picture thread.
> I got this today, it's going in a future build.
> View attachment 189600
> View attachment 189601


Looks handy... 



Chloe Price said:


> This happened :/
> 
> View attachment 189631


That doesn't look like it went deep enough to have caused any damage. Have you checked it's not something else?
You just seem to have "chipped" the paint off.

No chance for a dodgy RMA?


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Looks like a scrape/gouge in the PCB. Across a significant amount of RAM traces.


To me this looks like a Production line wuck up
If it was OP then how come the white silkscreen next too and below cover the scratch ?


TheLostSwede said:


> No chance for a dodgy RMA?


looking at photo supplied this would not be a dodgy RMA


----------



## Valantar (Feb 23, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> To me this looks like a Production line wuck up
> If it was OP then how come the white silkscreen next too and below cover the scratch ?


It wouldn't surprise me if the silkscreen was significantly stronger/more scratch resistant than the solder mask - given that it's a white pigment on a black background it would need to be quite thick to not be translucent and look grey. Solder mask is quite easily removed from PCBs, at least partially by design (being able to scrape it off facilitates repairs where traces are broken or solder pads are lifted).


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Looks handy...
> 
> 
> That doesn't look like it went deep enough to have caused any damage. Have you checked it's not something else?
> ...


It's dead as it doesn't even power on. And no, it doesn't go to RMA..


----------



## Valantar (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> It's dead as it doesn't even power on. And no, it doesn't go to RMA..


Wow, not at all? No fans spinning, nothing? Or does it get stuck in RAM training (fans/LEDs on), never showing the POST screen?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> It's dead as it doesn't even power on. And no, it doesn't go to RMA..


That scratch wouldn't cause that.


----------



## Kissamies (Feb 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> That scratch wouldn't cause that.


What does? Yeah..


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 23, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> It's dead as it doesn't even power on. And no, it doesn't go to RMA..



Plug that EPS 4+4 connector in! lol

Man that'd suck if it's due to a scratch on the PCB. Doesn't really look serious enough to brick it, if you ask me.

Or maybe it is, pictures can be deceiving. At least one of those traces don't look too hot but it's hard to tell if they've actually been severed completely.


----------



## trickson (Feb 24, 2021)

Picked this up the other day.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 24, 2021)

Can be handy little dudes @trickson for sure.


----------



## ViperXTR (Feb 24, 2021)

ViperXTR said:


> View attachment 189610


----------



## Vendor (Feb 24, 2021)

My new tripod for my youtube facecam videos


----------



## framebuffer (Feb 24, 2021)

300 new static shielding bags
some iron
new caps for my retro-hardware, mostly 6.3v / 3300uF which are crap on 2000-2003 mainboards...


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 25, 2021)

Hell yeah got my new keyboard, those Romer-G mechanical keys are quite unique, the feeling is awesome; soft yet precise.









My cozy "finished" setup, for now... You can see my ghost in the window, hello world!


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2021)

Should arrive later today:


----------



## framebuffer (Feb 26, 2021)

altcapwn said:


> Hell yeah got my new keyboard, those Romer-G mechanical keys are quite unique, the feeling is awesome; soft yet precise.
> View attachment 189999
> View attachment 189997View attachment 189998



Nice! Would buy one *instantly *if there was a TKL version...


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 26, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> Nice! Would buy one *instantly *if there was a TKL version...


Unfortunately, Logitech doesn't sell mechanical tkl keyboards .

It would be so beautiful tho! I love the minimalist style, and it fits perfectly with my monitor lol.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 26, 2021)

altcapwn said:


> Unfortunately, Logitech doesn't sell mechanical tkl keyboards .



But, I typed this on one...  Granted, it's discontinued.

Do these count?


----------



## Valantar (Feb 26, 2021)

altcapwn said:


> Unfortunately, Logitech doesn't sell mechanical tkl keyboards .


The G915 TKL, Pro X and Pro beg to differ.


----------



## framebuffer (Feb 26, 2021)

yes of course Logitech does have TKL keyboards, what I meant is that I would like to have a G512/G413 TKL variant


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 26, 2021)

I am still in disbelief but I scored an MSI X399 SLI Plus from the computer store for $200. It was listed at $399 CAD and I submitted the order. The store sent me an email that it was missing the manual, ARGB cable and was open box. As a result they were willing to sell me the board for 50% off the price. So I have one of the best X399 boards with a manufacturer's warranty. I had budgeted for $400 as the build was a $2000 request. I used the other 1/2 of the budget to buy this.  






						Silverstone IceGem 360, 360mm ARGB AIO Liquid Cooler with 3 x 120mm ARGB Fans, Threadripper TR4, SST-IG360-ARGB : Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Silverstone IceGem 360, 360mm ARGB AIO Liquid Cooler with 3 x 120mm ARGB Fans, Threadripper TR4, SST-IG360-ARGB : Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca
				




It is nice to see that we are starting to get access to more product here in Canada. The price is actually very competitive for a 360 AIO in CAD dollars. I am sure the customer will be over the moon when they see their completed build in a Phanteks Enthoo Pro 2.


----------



## AltCapwn (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh well, I should had searched a bit more . Forgive my disinformation.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## silentbogo (Feb 26, 2021)

Got a little upgrade a couple of weeks ago. I'm wa-a-a-ay too broke for 5800X or even 5600X, but a streak of luck brought this puppy into my hands.
Did a little swapparoo in order to build a cheap-ass gaming PC for a friend, gathered some spare parts and sacrificed my trusty 1600X for it, and along the way found a favorable trade for brand-new and sealed 3800X. I guess you can find all kinds of interesting things on a local fleebay, especially when you spend 3 days scrolling and clicking for a cheap GPU


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Feb 27, 2021)

Tossed out my crusty 30-year old tooters to make way for these Hella Supertones that would give anyone nearby a good jump scare. Tight fit behind the grille.


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 27, 2021)

Mhm, the range on those tooters is best in class. A twofer, at that!

Range is important for safety, of course. The sooner granny hears that horn, the sooner she can begin running like she hasn't run in 60 years. Good on our man PooPipeBoy, here - looking out for the elderly and helping to keep granny fit!


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 27, 2021)

I too am a fan of a nice set of hooters.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 27, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I too am a fan of a nice set of hooters.


Isn't everyone?


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 27, 2021)

trickson said:


> View attachment 189732
> View attachment 189733
> 
> View attachment 189734
> ...


These are really handy, especially since I don't have any DVD drives fitted to my main PCs any more. I have the same model and I'm glad I didn't sell it because I still use it for ripping and the odd customer wanting transfers to pen drive.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 27, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Tossed out my crusty 30-year old tooters to make way for these Hella Supertones that would give anyone nearby a good jump scare. Tight fit behind the grille.
> 
> View attachment 190155


I miss the days when the new fire alarm signals were pretty much that! (not a dual horn set for where each horn is) (I remember fire drills in the 1990s) (now they sound more like referee whistles, LOL)


----------



## FireFox (Feb 27, 2021)

This arrived today


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 27, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> This arrived today


is that a Pump/res combo?


----------



## FireFox (Feb 27, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> is that a Pump/res combo?


I bought just the reservoir because i will use the pump from my other pump/res combo.

This:


I've saved 72€


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 28, 2021)

Picked up my first VR headset yesterday.  Oculus Quest 2.  Its amazing and I haven't even connected it to my gaming PC yet...


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 28, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> Picked up my first VR headset yesterday.  Oculus Quest 2.  Its amazing and I haven't even connected it to my gaming PC yet...



Plan on doing the same thing!!! Probably late March or early April.


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 28, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Plan on doing the same thing!!! Probably late March or early April.


Please, guys. I'm trying to keep my hardware hoarding in check!     
My fingers are itching to contact a local guy who wants to trade his GTX 1660 Ti and HP AR headset for a 2060 Super, but my brain says - "just play some solitaire, it'll pass".


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 28, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Tossed out my crusty 30-year old tooters to make way for these Hella Supertones that would give anyone nearby a good jump scare.


That's one hella horn!


----------



## Valantar (Feb 28, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> That's one hella horn!


Probably hella loud ...


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 28, 2021)

Got in my two 140mm Noctua NF-P14s fans to go on the front of my case and with those here I now installed the Noctua NH-U9S heatsink so I could once again make use of the top mounted fan. The Hyper 212 I was using was about 3/4 of an inch too tall to allow the top mounted fan to spin.

I've come to think that Noctua spends more on the packaging than the product inside - I'm not saying that's a bad thing. It's just odd to find such nice boxes for fans.



Here's a peak inside the case, you can see the new NH-U9S.


With everything installed so far temps are a few degrees lower than with the Hyper 212 on my 5900x. Idle hits 24C and after running handbreak for about 20 minutes the temps only got to 87C (was 92C with the Hyper 212). The added top fan and new front fans may be the difference in the slightly lower temps, but so far it seems this smaller heatsink handles the 5900x like a champ.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 28, 2021)

Got myself a cheapo lappy




Considering my download speeds at home are horrendous, i can take this thing to the closest car park, and use the wonders of our 5G connection


----------



## silentbogo (Feb 28, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> Got myself a cheapo lappy


Nice find. About half of our engineers are rolling around with 6440 and 6540's. Unfortunately one of 6540s is coming back to my workshop tomorrow - one of our guys bricked half of his USB ports.


----------



## R00kie (Feb 28, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> Nice find. About half of our engineers are rolling around with 6440 and 6540's. Unfortunately one of 6540s is coming back to my workshop tomorrow - one of our guys bricked half of his USB ports.


I'm half tempted to make it a budget gaming machine, just by replacing a motherboard with the one that has discrete graphics


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 28, 2021)

I also received my 9700f and 32gb memory upgrades for my workstation today.  Cheaper than buying a new rig and still pretty decent stuff.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 2, 2021)

My X5660 system stopped working awhile ago but wasn't able to diagnose it until last week. Turned out to be the RAM, which is an alright problem to have as that component can be obtained. This will be an upgrade in capacity as well, 6GB to 12GB.

Also picked up some MX-4 in the 8 gram tube -- this is usually best value vs 4g or 20g tube.



Next goal is to upgrade the GTX 660 with a 680 or two!


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 3, 2021)

optane for scratch drive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2021)

Found these two delightful things while out treasure hunting(thrifting) with the wife today.



They were $4 each and the manuals and discs are near perfect! The only way that would have been better is if C&C3 had been the Deluxe Edition version(which included the "Kane's Wrath" expansion pack). Still, score!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 3, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Got in my two 140mm Noctua NF-P14s fans to go on the front of my case and with those here I now installed the Noctua NH-U9S heatsink so I could once again make use of the top mounted fan. The Hyper 212 I was using was about 3/4 of an inch too tall to allow the top mounted fan to spin.
> 
> I've come to think that Noctua spends more on the packaging than the product inside - I'm not saying that's a bad thing. It's just odd to find such nice boxes for fans.
> View attachment 190404
> ...



The U9S is a good heatsink. I notice your airflow direction through the heatsink is backwards, is that because the additional fan was interfering with something?


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 3, 2021)

I was planning to buy a new keyboard sometime this year but eh, I like to get things out of the way so I bought it now.



This is the first mecha keyboard I ever used, always found membrane ones totally fine for casual use and never felt like spending that much on a KB.
My previous one was a hybrid 'fake mecha' which was alright but it was developing some electronics/controller issues so I replaced it now.

Have to say I did not have many options as I really wanted one with no num pad cause I pretty much never use it and it just gets in the way.
Also had a max budget of ~65$ and this one cost me exactly that, also had to be Brown switch cause I find the others way too loud for my taste.

+Had to have my country's/Lang's layout since thats what I always used. _'this was the biggest limiting factor, so many good KBs but only US layout..'_

That left me barely 2-3 options and based on reviews I picked this.
Polish friend also suggested it cause he owned a previous model, apparently this is a Polish brand.

O ye the big enter is like a norm in my country with this layout, it wasn't a must have but I do prefer this.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Tomgang (Mar 3, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> View attachment 190781


I will let this video say what i want to say:


----------



## freeagent (Mar 3, 2021)

Got my new toy too 

Just need a GPU now!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 3, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> this video


robocop, classic


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 3, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> robocop, classic


Indeed it is from Robocop.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> View attachment 190781


Lucky!


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 4, 2021)

Congratulations!!! Been trying to get one for myself but i am not resorting to paying scalpers.  




jboydgolfer said:


> View attachment 190781


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 4, 2021)

scoutingwraith said:


> Been trying to get one for myself but i am not resorting to paying scalpers.


thats good, scalpers are trash. i pay msrp, or nothing at all


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> thats good, scalpers are trash. i pay msrp, or nothing at all


I'll pay a bit more, say 5% maybe 10% if it's a really good card, but not these current market prices..


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 4, 2021)

Disparia said:


> My X5660 system stopped working awhile ago but wasn't able to diagnose it until last week. Turned out to be the RAM, which is an alright problem to have as that component can be obtained. This will be an upgrade in capacity as well, 6GB to 12GB.
> 
> Also picked up some MX-4 in the 8 gram tube -- this is usually best value vs 4g or 20g tube.
> 
> ...


Looks like the RAM kit I got in December. Got it for my Asus P6T6 WS Revolution, which currently has a Core i7 Extreme 965. I do have a 960, which possibly is a later revision. I was able to install and update Windows 7 SP1 without a hardware error. I think I can't use the black slots. Last time I did, Windows 7 SP1 BSOD'ed for a RAM-related hardware error.


----------



## Vendor (Mar 4, 2021)

my brother got a used redmi note 7 pro for ₹6500 (90$) with 4gb and 64gb storage couple of days ago after his poco x2 got stolen few days back in the market


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 4, 2021)

As I have posted I came into some unexpected dollars and as a result was going to treat myself with something nice. I was contemplating getting a 3955x and a TRX40 board but I ran Firestrike on my 2920X/Vega 64 and got 18804 as a score and then did the same thing with my 5600X/6800XT and got a score of 34505. As a result i have changed my trajectory. I instead started with this.



			Amazon.ca
		


This will replace the 5TB HDD that has 1/2 of my Steam library.



Vendor said:


> my brother got a used redmi note 7 pro for ₹6500 (90$) with 4gb and 64gb storage couple of days ago after his poco x2 got stolen few days back in the market
> View attachment 190903View attachment 190904


The lord works in mysterious ways.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> As I have posted I came into some unexpected dollars and as a result was going to treat myself with something nice. I was contemplating getting a 3955x and a TRX40 board but I ran Firestrike on my 2920X/Vega 64 and got 18804 as a score and then did the same thing with my 5600X/6800XT and got a score of 34505. As a result i have changed my trajectory. I instead started with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QLC though...TBW/warranty?


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 4, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> QLC though...TBW/warranty?


The warranty is 5 years and the drive is actually made for the enterprise market. I read that the speeds are in the 350 to 400 mb/s range. I don't expect that the way I am using it will introduce any type of worrying level wearing. This is one of those things that has been on my want list for a while. Even if it is QLC to see 7.6 TB of SSD on 1 drive (that is not RAID 0) in Windows sounds pretty compelling to me.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 4, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> QLC though...TBW/warranty?


Even if it wasn't an enterprise drive, how is Steam Library use going to come even close to consuming the tbw rating on even the cheapest QLC drive? Steam libraries are mostly WORM, though with the occasional update causing some more writes, and the occasional uninstall of one game and install of another causing some more. Having a workload like that even cause 100 full drive writes including write amplification in five years would take some very, very active installing and uninstalling of games.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Even if it wasn't an enterprise drive, how is Steam Library use going to come even close to consuming the tbw rating on even the cheapest QLC drive?


I was just wondering because of it's unusual size.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 4, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I was just wondering because of it's unusual size.


That's understandable, but given that tbw scales with the amount of flash (at least real-world tolerances, warranties/specs might not if the OEM is silly) it would take _a lot_ to wear it out.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 4, 2021)

Valantar said:


> given that tbw scales with the amount of flash (at least real-world tolerances, warranties/specs might not if the OEM is silly) it would take _a lot_ to wear it out.


That's why I was asking, yeah a lot! But not mentioned.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 4, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> That's why I was asking, yeah a lot! But not mentioned.


I think it was 600TBw but am not sure. I was honestly just looking at price after such an exhaustive search.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Grabbed myself a new laptop to replace my old one.

Old Laptop Specs:
i5-7300HQ(4C/4T 2.5GHz Base/3.5GHz Turbo)
16GB DDR4-2400(2x8GB)
GTX 1050 2GB
256GB M.2 SSD(Slot is SATA only, no NVMe support)
1TB 2.5" SATA SSD
1080p@60Hz TN Screen

New Laptop Specs:
i5-10300H(4C/8T 2.5GHz Base/4.5GHz Turbo)
16GB DDR4-2400(2x8GB)*
RTX 2060 6GB
256GB M.2 SSD NVMe
2TB M.2 SSD NVMe*
1080p@120Hz IPS Screen

*Upgraded From Stock

Yes, this is the laptop the Linus talked about on his channel a few weeks ago. No I didn't pay $700 for it, I actually caught it on sale at Walmart for $650. It only came with the 256GB SSD and 8GB of single channel RAM. I upgraded it with a 2TB SSD and a 2x8GB kit of RAM for dual channel.

Some notes that weren't in Linus' video, or weren't really clear.

1. The entire chassis isn't plastic. The back of the screen is metal, so when the laptop is closed, it does add a little protection and rigidity to the screen.
2. The single 8GB stick of RAM that it ships with is DDR4-3200, which was a nice surprise. I was expecting them to cheap out with DDR4-2400 or even worse 2133. Though since the 10300H only supports 2933 RAM, the memory that comes with the laptop runs at 2933 not 3200.
3. The NVMe SSD that comes with the laptop is a Phison. Unfortunately it is DRAMless. I'll be upgrading this next in the near future. It's not terrible, but I can feel it "hitch" from time to time.
4. There is a small heatsink with a thermal pad on it for the two M.2 SSD slots, but it only covers the drive controller not the entire drive. But that is OK since the controller is the hottest part of the drive.
5. The software that controls the fans and keyboard lighting is easy to use.

Gaming is not my primary use for my laptop, I use it for work. It is just a benefit that it can play games. I really was happy with my old laptop, but I couldn't pass this new on up at $650.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 5, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> I think it was 600TBw but am not sure. I was honestly just looking at price after such an exhaustive search.








Well it has arrived. 7.68 TB of SSD goodness.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 5, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> View attachment 191071
> 
> 
> Well it has arrived. 7.68 TB of SSD goodness.


Awesome!


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## kapone32 (Mar 5, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> View attachment 191072


Nice you got them!!!!!


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 5, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Nice you got them!!!!!


Yeah, very expensive so far


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 5, 2021)

It could've been mine today for a mere US$1,180, plus the cost of a motherboard  





Instead I got a heatsink for my RPi 4 and some network cables, as that's all my budget could stretch to.


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 5, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> It could've been mine today for a mere US$1,180, plus the cost of a motherboard
> 
> View attachment 191076
> 
> ...


But?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 5, 2021)

some of those AIB 6800xt & 6900xt cards are super expensive. i was looking at my suppliers customer catalogue, & the base 6800xt is around $650 or so, then they have an AIB version, same card model 6800xt, but it is listed over $1100! i couldnt believe how much of a hike the AIB added for a shroud & proprietary 'technology'


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 5, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> some of those AIB 6800xt & 6900xt cards are super expensive. i was looking at my suppliers customer catalogue, & the base 6800xt is around $650 or so, then they have an AIB version, same card model 6800xt, but it is listed over $1100! i couldnt believe how much of a hike the AIB added for a shroud & proprietary 'technology'



All 6800/XT models are above $1000 here in Canada.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 5, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> View attachment 191004
> 
> 
> Gaming is not my primary use for my laptop, I use it for work. It is just a benefit that it can play games. I really was happy with my old laptop, but I couldn't pass this new on up at $650.



That seems like it would make for a really nice affordable linux laptop.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Easy Rhino said:


> That seems like it would make for a really nice affordable linux laptop.


Spec wise it can't be beat for the price I paid for it. Everything else I could find with a RTX 2060 in it was $1,000+.  And I like that this thing is so easy to upgrade. No soldered RAM or SSD like a lot of the cheaper(and even some expensive) laptops.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 5, 2021)

Got me a Perc H310 SAS Card. I have 4 1TB SAS Drives sitting around that i am planning on utilizing


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 6, 2021)

New monitor - Dell S2721DGF. The first monitor since 2016 that I haven't immediately returned for poor uniformity. A bit of very subtle IPS glow in the lower left but otherwise it's mint.

They said the 27GL850 and S2721DGF have horrible contrast ratio, but it really isn't that bad.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> New monitor - Dell S2721DGF


in case youre unaware (& or unless its been fixed)...those monitors suffer(d)  from a horizontal refresh rate line, that runs right down the middle of the screen. its hard to see, but a .text document full screened will make it very obvious.
when you run in to the refresh rate bug, just reset the display driver, or power off & on the monitor, or change refresh rate & then back, any of these will fix the issue if you run in to it.

it cuts out a 3 pixel or so line all the way from the top to the bottom of the screen right in the middle, & it moves it all the way to the farthest right side of the monitor.
you can see what i mean below. i own two of these, & they both do it. its a known issue, & to my knowledge there is no permanent fix.

i hope yours dont have it, but just in case it does.

Sweet KB BTW


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 6, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> But?


Are you asking if I'd be willing to act as a private shopper on your behalf?



tabascosauz said:


> New monitor - Dell S2721DGF. The first monitor since 2016 that I haven't immediately returned for poor uniformity. A bit of very subtle IPS glow in the lower left but otherwise it's mint.
> 
> They said the 27GL850 and S2721DGF have horrible contrast ratio, but it really isn't that bad.


Mate of mine got one and he's really happy with his too. Way overpriced here for some reason.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Way overpriced here for some reason.


luckily they were on sale on bestbuy's website a year ago, i grabbed two for a little under $600, their normal price is around $600 or so.
theyre nice monitors, with good connectivity, good panel lighting & all of the 'nice to haves' users expect in monitors, plus a few many high end monitors dont have, like 4 USB ports + a USB upstream, smooth height adjustment, good panel swivel, vesa compatible, great viewing angles (all you lose is color at extreme side angles). the control panel buttons suck, & the occasional Hz rate bug some experience is a pita, but other than that, its a good monitor.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 6, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> luckily they were on sale on bestbuy's website a year ago, i grabbed two for a little under $600, their normal price is around $600 or so.
> theyre nice monitors, with good connectivity, good panel lighting & all of the 'nice to haves' users expect in monitors, plus a few many high end monitors dont have, like 4 USB ports + a USB upstream, smooth height adjustment, good panel swivel, vesa compatible, great viewing angles (all you lose is color at extreme side angles). the control panel buttons suck, & the occasional Hz rate bug some experience is a pita, but other than that, its a good monitor.


The price direct from Dell is the equivalent of $920...
Cheapest price online seems to be $710.
The LG can be had for $430.
Makes you wonder what Dell is thinking.

I have an old Dell U2515H and the connectivity is one of the reasons why I got it. This Asus has crap connectivity, but it's 4K and I can't go back...


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 6, 2021)

I got new S10+ phone to replace my older Huawei Honor Note 10 which is severely running out of space since last year. The 128GB inside that is not cutting it. I found a very good deal for a 2nd hand s10+ 1TB which I have been eyeing in a long time and snap it immediately. I gotten a 1TB micro sd card too which at first was intended to maybe use for my old phone to have it load stuff from sd mode but thinking how an android security update block that I decided against it. So here I am gonna use this with the s10+.  Gonna test the sd card if its genuine if all ok gonna put it into this phone for a total space of 2TB inside it. More than even my laptop. 

Sad how Samsung no longer make full featured phone like the s10 series. This is the last of the S series line up to have micro sd card, a headphone jack, charger plus cables in box, headphones and a usb c to usb adapter for file transfers. The current year s21 only comes with the phone and no charger in box and you lose feature like the jack plus sd card. S21 don't even have a 1TB option like this! They should offer it if they remove that sd card.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 6, 2021)

Can't get a new GPU I wanted anyway so I went with this first:




It's a 50" 10 bit panel, will be delivered tomorrow!  






						De Philips 8500 series 4K UHD LED Android TV 50PUS8505/12 4K UHD LED Android TV kopen
					

Dit is waar u naar op zoek was. Superieure beeldkwaliteit. Elegant design. Geweldig geluid. AI-spraakbesturing. Ambilight voor een ongekend meeslepende ervaring. Alles wat u nodig hebt om te genieten van een filmavondje, sportwedstrijd of een gamemarathon‎




					www.philips.nl


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 6, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I got new S10+ phone to replace my older Huawei Honor Note 10 which is severely running out of space since last year. The 128GB inside that is not cutting it. I found a very good deal for a 2nd hand s10+ 1TB which I have been eyeing in a long time and snap it immediately. I gotten a 1TB micro sd card too which at first was intended to maybe use for my old phone to have it load stuff from sd mode but thinking how an android security update block that I decided against it. So here I am gonna use this with the s10+.  Gonna test the sd card if its genuine if all ok gonna put it into this phone for a total space of 2TB inside it. More than even my laptop.
> 
> Sad how Samsung no longer make full featured phone like the s10 series. This is the last of the S series line up to have micro sd card, a headphone jack, charger plus cables in box, headphones and a usb c to usb adapter for file transfers. The current year s21 only comes with the phone and no charger in box and you lose feature like the jack plus sd card. S21 don't even have a 1TB option like this! They should offer it if they remove that sd card.
> 
> ...


This might be a silly question, but why do you need 2TB of storage in your phone?



P4-630 said:


> Can't get a new GPU I wanted anyway so I went with this first:
> 
> View attachment 191165
> It's a 50" 10 bit panel, will be delivered tomorrow!
> ...


What I don't get with all the "smart" TVs is that they all come with 100Mbps Ethernet. I mean, really? On top of that, it seems like exactly zero network optimisation has been done on just about all of them. Our lovely Samsung TV can't even do 10Mbps when running the Netflix built in test and this still faster over wired than wireless...
It costs no more than $1 to add a Gigabit PHY and a few cents for better magnetics. Network optimisations aren't that tricky to do either. I really find it lazy that these big corporations can't do a better job with these rather expensive products.

Anyhow, enjoy your new TV, it looks nice otherwise.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> This might be a silly question, but why do you need 2TB of storage in your phone?


phones these days look like a phone spider hybrid  im guessing they have tons of storage for the 12 Cameras they have


----------



## heky (Mar 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> What I don't get with all the "smart" TVs is that they all come with 100Mbps Ethernet. I mean, really? On top of that, it seems like exactly zero network optimisation has been done on just about all of them. Our lovely Samsung TV can't even do 10Mbps when running the Netflix built in test and this still faster over wired than wireless...
> It costs no more than $1 to add a Gigabit PHY and a few cents for better magnetics. Network optimisations aren't that tricky to do either. I really find it lazy that these big corporations can't do a better job with these rather expensive products.


I have no problems on my now 4 years old Samsung KS8000 (KS9000 in the US). Wired connection 1Gbps and wireless connects to my 5G Wifi @ 866Mbits. Running 4K HDR Netflix with no problems whatsoever. Same with the built-in Youtube app or Amazon Prime Video, both running 4K HDR smooth as silk over Wired or Wireless. Can even stream very high bitrate HEVC encoded 4K Bluray rips from my NAS. But it was the flagship model of that year. So my guess is that the budget or mid-tier models have the problems you stated.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 6, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I got new S10+ phone to replace my older Huawei Honor Note 10 which is severely running out of space since last year. The 128GB inside that is not cutting it. I found a very good deal for a 2nd hand s10+ 1TB which I have been eyeing in a long time and snap it immediately. I gotten a 1TB micro sd card too which at first was intended to maybe use for my old phone to have it load stuff from sd mode but thinking how an android security update block that I decided against it. So here I am gonna use this with the s10+.  Gonna test the sd card if its genuine if all ok gonna put it into this phone for a total space of 2TB inside it. More than even my laptop.
> 
> Sad how Samsung no longer make full featured phone like the s10 series. This is the last of the S series line up to have micro sd card, a headphone jack, charger plus cables in box, headphones and a usb c to usb adapter for file transfers. The current year s21 only comes with the phone and no charger in box and you lose feature like the jack plus sd card. S21 don't even have a 1TB option like this! They should offer it if they remove that sd card.
> 
> ...


I got mine in July, 2019 and it rocks!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 6, 2021)

heky said:


> I have no problems on my now 4 years old Samsung KS8000 (KS9000 in the US). Wired connection 1Gbps and wireless connects to my 5G Wifi @ 866Mbits. Running 4K HDR Netflix with no problems whatsoever. Same with the built-in Youtube app or Amazon Prime Video, both running 4K HDR smooth as silk over Wired or Wireless. Can even stream very high bitrate HEVC encoded 4K Bluray rips from my NAS. But it was the flagship model of that year. So my guess is that the budget or mid-tier models have the problems you stated.


I only have an entry level smart model from Samsung, but a friend of mine here has a flagship curved model and his Wi-Fi isn't even fast enough for Netflix...
Most of the time it works, but sometimes it starts buffering, or things won't play at all. I guess it's hard to say why sometimes, but it's really annoying.
Have you run the built in speed test that's in the Netflix app? As it's not about the TVs sync speed to the network, but rather the actual connection with the Netflix servers.
HEVC is actually requiring less bandwidth, as it's more efficiently encoded than H.264, so that doesn't surprise me the least. I'm able to do that as well.

As you can see, I get blisteringly fast speeds...
Wired.





Wireless, 5GHz network.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I only have an entry level smart model from Samsung, but a friend of mine here has a flagship curved model and his Wi-Fi isn't even fast enough for Netflix...
> Most of the time it works, but sometimes it starts buffering, or things won't play at all. I guess it's hard to say why sometimes, but it's really annoying.
> Have you run the built in speed test that's in the Netflix app? As it's not about the TVs sync speed to the network, but rather the actual connection with the Netflix servers.
> HEVC is actually requiring less bandwidth, as it's more efficiently encoded than H.264, so that doesn't surprise me the least. I'm able to do that as well.
> ...


Yikes! Even my super-long-in-the-tooth ADSL (Before November 26, 2013, when I first got FTTH) had more bandwidth than that for receiving! With hardware issues fixed, I was regularly getting 12 Mbps (down) with ADSL. Why are those TVs or whatever using networking hardware that looks like they are from 2005?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 6, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Yikes! Even my super-long-in-the-tooth ADSL (Before November 26, 2013, when I first got FTTH) had more bandwidth than that for receiving! With hardware issues fixed, I was regularly getting 12 Mbps (down) with ADSL.


Oh, I have a 200/30 connection, so it's not my internet connection. This is all due to the lovely Samsung TV.
If I jump on Fast.com I hit 50-100Mbps against Netflix servers in the US, so that's not the issue either.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 6, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> in case youre unaware (& or unless its been fixed)...those monitors suffer(d)  from a horizontal refresh rate line, that runs right down the middle of the screen. its hard to see, but a .text document full screened will make it very obvious.
> when you run in to the refresh rate bug, just reset the display driver, or power off & on the monitor, or change refresh rate & then back, any of these will fix the issue if you run in to it.
> 
> it cuts out a 3 pixel or so line all the way from the top to the bottom of the screen right in the middle, & it moves it all the way to the farthest right side of the monitor.
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. Is that the S2721DGF or the S2716DGF/S2719DGF?

Looks like a terrible flaw, but that's why I bought this panel since they now have the guarantees of the Ultrasharp line. 3-year pixel defect exchange, 3-year premium panel, 30 day return etc.



TheLostSwede said:


> Mate of mine got one and he's really happy with his too. Way overpriced here for some reason.



I was keeping my expectations low after the (double) disaster that was the U2719D, but I am pretty pleased.

Still surprises me how expensive the GL850 is for me - lowest price is $699 at Best Buy or $639 from a dodgy 3rd party. I do like their panels though including the S2721DGF's, I always found LG IPS to be "just right", unlike oversaturated Samsung.

The S2721DGF is already back to $739 regular price now; compared to the $582 I paid there's no way I would've considered this at regular price, would've taken the 274QRF-QD instead.

My first (and previous) Dell was a U2515H. I liked it so much I was considering shipping it over from the UK (im no longer over there now).


----------



## heky (Mar 6, 2021)

Just made a quick test. Over 30Mbps, which is double of that what the maximum Netflix 4K stream is. Test made on wireless. So no problems here.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Is that the S2721DGF or the S2716DGF/S2719DGF?
> 
> Looks like a terrible flaw, but that's why I bought this panel since they now have the guarantees of the Ultrasharp line. 3-year pixel defect exchange, 3-year premium panel, 30 day return etc.
> 
> ...


16. i didnt realize till now, yours is the 21. im glad for your sake. i still dont regret the buy, even with the bug, 2 27" Gsync monitors for $300, its a steal
its a great  monitor, the reason i got it was because i had the ultrasharp wfp2007.
they come with tons of usb ports (the 2007WFP came with card readers too), & its still kicking, almost 2 decades later.

it took so much effort to explain to support, how a sliver of screen was removed from the center of the screen, & replaced all the way to the right side of the screen.
i sounded like a nutjob. anyway im glad i was wrong about the model numbers

EDIT:
i see they fixed the buttons (power/input/mode/etc) on your model too. the buttons on the older ones suck

your model is $429 on bestbuy right now on sale.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I only have an entry level smart model from Samsung, but a friend of mine here has a flagship curved model and his Wi-Fi isn't even fast enough for Netflix...
> Most of the time it works, but sometimes it starts buffering, or things won't play at all. I guess it's hard to say why sometimes, but it's really annoying.
> Have you run the built in speed test that's in the Netflix app? As it's not about the TVs sync speed to the network, but rather the actual connection with the Netflix servers.
> HEVC is actually requiring less bandwidth, as it's more efficiently encoded than H.264, so that doesn't surprise me the least. I'm able to do that as well.
> ...


Maybe I'm just an old fogey, but this is why I don't use any of the smart TV functions of my TVs and just connect a HTPC to the TV instead.  I've never seen the appeal of a smartTV, the interfaces are always slow and clunky, and the CPUs and WiFi is always pretty terrible.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 6, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> 16. i didnt realize till now, yours is the 21. im glad for your sake. i still dont regret the buy, even with the bug, 2 27" Gsync monitors for $300, its a steal
> its a great  monitor, the reason i got it was because i had the ultrasharp wfp2007.
> they come with tons of usb ports (the 2007WFP came with card readers too), & its still kicking, almost 2 decades later.
> 
> ...



I'm glad too, that we're talking about different screens. I appreciate the info though, always good to know. So many Dells nowadays, it's hard to keep track of which is which.

Unfortunately I live north of the border. What I paid is about $450USD theoretical direct conversion (not that Paypal or the bank would ever give me strictly the conversion rate), so I'd say it was an alright price. Regular price for the S2721, converted, is about $580USD+.

I get about $20 back in rewards on Dell.ca as well. I always liked that about buying stuff direct from Dell - easy support, Paypal and rewards.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm glad too, that we're talking about different screens. I appreciate the info though, always good to know. So many Dells nowadays, it's hard to keep track of which is which.
> 
> Unfortunately I live north of the border. What I paid is about $450USD theoretical direct conversion (not that Paypal or the bank would ever give me strictly the conversion rate), so I'd say it was an alright price. Regular price for the S2721, converted, is about $580USD+.
> 
> I get about $20 back in rewards on Dell.ca as well. I always liked that about buying stuff direct from Dell - easy support, Paypal and rewards.



im seriously considering buying one of those, & either adding a 3rd 2K display to my PC, or giving one of my matching pair to one of the kids, & staying with 2 displays


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 6, 2021)

I spotted this box (the lower one) in my local computer shop and naturally my interest was piqued 


Turns out to be a Thermaltake View 71 RGB full tower with no less than four glass panels. It also has plenty of room for 3.5" HDDs, which for me is a must.
I'm tempted...


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Turns out to be a Thermaltake View 71 RGB full tower with no less than four glass panels. It also has plenty of room for 3.5" HDDs, which for me is a must.
> I'm tempted...



Looks may be good but there can't be much airflow with that glass panel at the front.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I spotted this box (the lower one) in my local computer shop and naturally my interest was piqued
> View attachment 191262
> 
> Turns out to be a Thermaltake View 71 RGB full tower with no less than four glass panels. It also has plenty of room for 3.5" HDDs, which for me is a must.
> ...



One of the reasons I went with the Fractal Design 7 XL was because i wanted to house my Storage drives in there (3x 4TB ones). I do have a NAS but i like to keep a lot of stuff also accessible on my PC.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I spotted this box (the lower one) in my local computer shop and naturally my interest was piqued
> View attachment 191262
> 
> Turns out to be a Thermaltake View 71 RGB full tower with no less than four glass panels. It also has plenty of room for 3.5" HDDs, which for me is a must.
> ...


So there is literally zero airflow? Ouch.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 6, 2021)

Valantar said:


> So there is literally zero airflow? Ouch.



"Glass panels all around, baby!"

Honestly, I'm kinda more bothered by the glass panel at the top than the front one.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> "Glass panels all around, baby!"
> 
> Honestly, I'm kinda more bothered by the glass panel at the top than the front one.


True, bottom-to-top airflow can be good if the case is designed for it. This seems designed for a single rear exhaust pulling air out, with the majority of said air likely coming in through the PCIe slot covers, and likely a little bit from various cracks and openings. I'd like to see GamersNexus review this one...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 7, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> View attachment 191071
> 
> 
> Well it has arrived. 7.68 TB of SSD goodness.


That must have cost a pretty penny.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> there can't be much airflow





Valantar said:


> So there is literally zero airflow


the pic is a bit deceiving. it is about as air tight as a screen door. those glass panels mount about 3/4 of an inch off the surface of the case.
air flow is not a problem , but i would argue that due to the air coming in around the edges like that, it will leave the glass coated heavily with dust on all perimeters. atleast one might think
i really like the hinge design for the left & right panels, like a door hinge panel.
this pic demonstrates much better.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 7, 2021)

heky said:


> Just made a quick test. Over 30Mbps, which is double of that what the maximum Netflix 4K stream is. Test made on wireless. So no problems here.
> 
> View attachment 191251


I guess it's just the cheaper models where they don't care when. That's still pathetic all things considered.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 7, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I guess it's just the cheaper models where they don't care when. That's still pathetic all things considered.


My Q80T did over 80mbps wired, so it sounds like the cheaper models get shafted indeed. Could perhaps be something with the SoC, it might not be fast enough to handle fast data transfers?



jboydgolfer said:


> the pic is a bit deceiving. it is about as air tight as a screen door. those glass panels mount about 3/4 of an inch off the surface of the case.
> air flow is not a problem , but i would argue that due to the air coming in around the edges like that, it will leave the glass coated heavily with dust on all perimeters. atleast one might think
> i really like the hinge design for the left & right panels, like a door hinge panel.
> this pic demonstrates much better.
> ...


Well, that's better than fully closed off, but it's still going to be highly restrictive. I wouldn't put hot-running hardware in there even with those gaps.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 7, 2021)

Valantar said:


> My Q80T did over 80mbps wired, so it sounds like the cheaper models get shafted indeed. Could perhaps be something with the SoC, it might not be fast enough to handle fast data transfers?


Nah, not SoC related, 100Mbps can be done on just about any old single core Corex-A7 or A5 even. Gigabit is a different matter, then you might need a bit more oomph, but not a lot.
From experience, I know it requires software tuning on almost all SoCs and this is really pathetic by the TV manufacturers.
In your case, you've spent north of $1,000 on your TV and it can't even do 100Mbps line speed, I mean  
Most of these TV's should have a quad core Cortex-A53 or better SoC in them and adding something like Gigabit Ethernet would add all of $1 to the BOM cost, maybe even less for someone like Samsung. Doing proper driver tuning can't be that hard, I mean, it can be done in Linux and all these TV OSes are derived from Linux in some way.
Even a bog standards chip from someone like AllWinner on a Chinese Pi board can do Gigabit at 900Mbps+ over Ethernet with a tiny bit of tuning, so why can't a $1,000+ TV?
This really irks me...

And we're WAY off topic...

Edit: Well, I guess the built in Ethernet is faster than in the Netflix app, but still a huge disappointment. Oddly enough, the upload speed is just fine...


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Looks may be good but there can't be much airflow with that glass panel at the front.


According to Tom's Hardware, even they were surprised at the case's cooling efficiency.









						Thermaltake View 71 TG EATX Case Review
					

Thermaltake’s View 71 TG adds tempered glass to a basic EATX design. Does performance justify its price?




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Valantar (Mar 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> According to Tom's Hardware, even they were surprised at the case's cooling efficiency.
> View attachment 191335
> 
> 
> ...


That's a review from 2017 though - case designs have (thankfully!) evolved a lot since then. It's a little cooler than the Phanteks Evolv ATX TG, a case that's widely known to have absolutely terrible airflow, so it mostly seems that the comparisons here all skew towards closed-off, no-airflow designs. Unfortunately Tom's seems to have completely changed their test setup since then, so it's difficult to know how it stacks up compared to newer competitors.

Also ... some of those thermals on the other cases are downright scary. 91 and 94 degrees C over ambient? With a relatively average 20°C ambient, that's 111 and 114 degrees! That's well above TjMax for any CPU, solidly into "CPU goes bye-bye" territory. Even 71°C over ambient would worry me - on a warm day that's pretty close to 100°C. GPU thermals look good, but then they're testing with a stock-clocked GTX 970 at full fan speed according to the article, so that's not much of a benchmark.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 7, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> This might be a silly question, but why do you need 2TB of storage in your phone?



Most of the time I am far away from desktop or laptop outside. My phone is my main device and it would quickly fill up over time from downloading picture and videos. This also does not account for the rather bloated nature of Android that also got bigger with each security updates. I also got messanging app like whatapps, telegram and etc that quickly grow and eat space on my phone. Other apps hidden apps also which I don't know that is growing in space in the background.  My current phone I have move almost everything of the photos and video I took into the sdcard yet the space is low. I can only clear this with a hard reset but I don't wanna lose my data.

So having a 1tb phone I hope for this to last longer and don't have to deal with frustration of space down the road one year time. The sdcard I seem to be only to be able to link the camera app only. I guess that is why android manufacturer is dropping sd support. I would start to collect mp3 and flac track inside the card now after spotify eliminated 90% of the music I hear due to distribution conflict in countries.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Disparia (Mar 7, 2021)

I won the board, CPU, original RAM, and a water AIO from a crunch-o-thon here at TPU years ago. All good at the time, but the AIO has now seen retirement and I've just received a new air cooler for it, a Vetroo V5. So quiet, but of course I'm only in the BIOS, no load yet.

Also decided to buy a new 1TB MX500 for it instead of JBODing a couple oldies (128GB + 256GB). It'll be here in a few days.







RJARRRPCGP said:


> Looks like the RAM kit I got in December. Got it for my Asus P6T6 WS Revolution, which currently has a Core i7 Extreme 965. I do have a 960, which possibly is a later revision. I was able to install and update Windows 7 SP1 without a hardware error. I think I can't use the black slots. Last time I did, Windows 7 SP1 BSOD'ed for a RAM-related hardware error.



Nice, I remember that board ogling that board back in the day. Perhaps take a magnifying glass to the black slots and check the pins?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 7, 2021)

Found this sucker on Ebay
Sadly its open Box


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 7, 2021)

Open box. Fitting description.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 7, 2021)

Melvis said:


> These two are on there way View attachment 78910


Windows xp? How did you pulled this out?


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 7, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Windows xp? How did you pulled this out?


You're aware that post is from 2016, right?


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 7, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> Found this sucker on Ebay
> Sadly its open Box
> 
> 
> View attachment 191463


Holy he'll. That's a sweet little machine.
Best deal ever... I think... Maybe

Now time to make a cardboard mining rig. I'm going to be ritch.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 7, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Holy he'll. That's a sweet little machine.
> Best deal ever... I think... Maybe
> 
> Now time to make a cardboard mining rig. I'm going to ritch.


would it have killed the builder to add a few shoe strings as power cables??


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 8, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> would it have killed the builder to add a few shoe strings as power cables??



I thought it was supposed to be one of them new fangled wireless jobbies


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2021)

some tech to make up for all the talk











i was really surprised with the how nice this Phanteks PSU was. i knew it would be good, otherwise they wouldnt wrap a 10 yr warranty around it, but i also knew because theyre new in the PSU game, & companies always learn where to cut corners after a while in the business. my first aio was also corsairs first of that model, & it lasted for almost 10 years before i retired it.

Phanteks branding team needs to smarten up though & remove that stupid white label on the top right corner ,with the word 'certified' , anyone who knows branding, knows you dont use words liek that, in this context, with a white badge label. it gives the impression of refurbished to consumers, whether unconscious or not.


----------



## Vendor (Mar 8, 2021)

got new 2x 120mm fans installed at the top of my case for better cpu cooling as temps seems bit high ever since the case upgrade (maybe due to lack of fans), he got them for really good price, it can't be any better, 3 new local branded fans with 1 month warranty for only ₹600 (8.2$) from Nehru Place, the one for his skylake-x build he got from where he work

for some weird reason the fan on right has somewhat lower airflow, atleast that's what we both discovered we put our hands at the top of the case even without dust filter, today i realized both fans have decent airflow and run at fairly similar speed


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That must have cost a pretty penny.


It was a result of some recent success and I wanted to reward myself. It is actually the cheapest 8 tb NAND based storage you can buy retail (In Canada). It is not something that I would naturally have bought as it is difficult for me to think of spending $1000 (+tax!) on any 1 part. I copied all the data from a 4TB array that was about 35% full and I still have 6.7 TB of SSD to enjoy. The kicker is that I really would like to open (not going to happen) the enclosure to see what 8TB of NAND looks like on a 2.5 form factor PCB.


----------



## framebuffer (Mar 8, 2021)

Got some _cool _stuff today


----------



## bobbybluz (Mar 8, 2021)

Too lazy to take pictures at the moment. Scored a package deal off Craigslist last night: i9 9900K, Asus ROG Maximus XI Hero (wi-fi) and a Corsair H100i Pro RGB Platinum for a little over $300. Everything is literally like new and still in the original packaging. Not a fingerprint or speck of dust on any of it, looks unused. My best Craigslist hit in several years.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 8, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> would it have killed the builder to add a few shoe strings as power cables??


Apparently it would kill the builder, cause he Dit not ad any.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 8, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> Got some _cool _stuff today


no MX-5??!!


----------



## Melvis (Mar 9, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> Windows xp? How did you pulled this out?



Gosh yes that was awhile back haha and I do have 2 Machines here that still run XP,, old Socket A machine and a 939 which I havent turned on in along time but most likely was been used for some retro stuff on TPU at the time of posting that thread.


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 9, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> You're aware that post is from 2016, right?


Lol, it was too late, my eyes were already deceiving me ahahahahahaha



Melvis said:


> Gosh yes that was awhile back haha and I do have 2 Machines here that still run XP,, old Socket A machine and a 939 which I havent turned on in along time but most likely was been used for some retro stuff on TPU at the time of posting that thread.


That's nice, I still have one notebook that runs xp but really was into building something specifically for it


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 10, 2021)

Got this to plop onto a 5800X hoping it's enough cooling.... Till I can find a 5950X at MSRP


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 10, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Got this to plop onto a 5800X hoping it's enough cooling.... Till I can find a 5950X at MSRP
> 
> View attachment 191769


You'll be fine. That beast will handle a 5800X and a 5950X in stride.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> cyclo 210


Care to give a mini review on that? What is the 'surprise me' feature do? Also, does it improve your overall biking experience or it more just novelty?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Care to give a mini review on that? What is the 'surprise me' feature do? Also, does it improve your overall biking experience or it more just novelty?



I just moved to another city, for now I use it to go from a to b.
In summer time I may use it for other routes, the surprise feature picks a different route everytime for you.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> the surprise feature picks a different route everytime for you.



that's actually really cool.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 10, 2021)

the surprise feature picks a different route everytime for you.

Then one day it'll be "SURPRISE MF Turn left now" right off a cliff LOL


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 10, 2021)

Just bought tenda F6 2nd hand, coz i need? Not really
Why the color looks good? It will be pretty annoying if it turns into yellowish





One tp-link tl-wr841n 2nd hand too
It's kinda slow for heavy load, open it and add some heatsinks. So far it runs pretty well.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 10, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> Just bought tenda F6 2nd hand, coz i need? Not really
> Why the color looks good? It will be pretty annoying if it turns into yellowish
> View attachment 191823
> 
> ...


Better install a 3rd party OS on those if you're using them as routers. TP-Link should be taken to court, just like D-Link and Asus was years ago, for neglecting to issue firmware updates with security updates. Never even considered Tenda.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 11, 2021)

Just bought 2nd mercury MW300R
The first impression is good enough, but the firmware is in chinese



After cleaned it's pretty dope



TheLostSwede said:


> Better install a 3rd party OS on those if you're using them as routers. TP-Link should be taken to court, just like D-Link and Asus was years ago, for neglecting to issue firmware updates with security updates. Never even considered Tenda.


Yea, i bought it for fun, sometimes i use them then back to its box.
Actually i'm curious how well the old router from around 5 years ago handling today needs
Btw it's kinda difficult to find 3rd party firmware especially for old school router, coz limited ram and rom and you may buy newer stuff than trying to upgrade it

And too bad in here if you wanna find something that not Asus, Tp link and tenda it's little bit frustasing


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 12, 2021)

Went and bought myself another Bluetooth adapter, this time from a well-known brand (I have had another one from some random Chinese maker that I don't even know what to call because quite literally there is no company name anywhere, and it was quite shitty, to be frank).


Nothing too state-of-the-art, but it will do for my needs.

Additionally, I also bought myself a Dual Shock 4. 

Kinda a move to a wireless controller (ignore the cable, I'm just charging the thing lol), but in reality I was more interested in the motion sensors that for some reason are still non-existent on Xbox controllers.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 12, 2021)

Ordered 2 x Hardware Labs - Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTX 480, took me 2 months to find them, still looking for a 360 one which is currently unavailable Everywhere


Ordered this too


----------



## Vendor (Mar 12, 2021)

my mom got a new phone. For ₹5,000 (under 70$), this thing is majestic with 5000mah battery, android 10 and 6.1" HD Screen, camera might not be great but it's 2gb ram and 32gb storage seems enough for basic use

she is not going to do anything more than that, it's some chinese brand called Gionee and the model is "Max", you would expect something highend by that name but it certainly is except that ram size as everything else is amazing considering the price

it's has Li-Po battery too instead of the old fashioned Li-ion which is 30% more energy efficient and signficantly better backup. Only downside is no type-c, fingerprint scanner or fast charging but it all makes sense at this price


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2021)

Was a hard decision but I finally ordered


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 12, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> Just bought 2nd mercury MW300R
> The first impression is good enough, but the firmware is in chinese
> View attachment 191935
> After cleaned it's pretty dope
> ...


DD-WRT or OpenWRT should do the job on at least some of those.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 12, 2021)

Its the first time I have seen one in stock :O

Must be coming from the states.. shipping ..


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 12, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Its the first time I have seen one in stock :O
> 
> Must be coming from the states.. shipping ..
> 
> View attachment 192086


Proshop also had some in stock but for the prices I will pass and stick with my MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X Trio card


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2021)

My HD 6xx shipped yesterday. Fingers crossed it will pass through Polish customs without any fees.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 12, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> My HD 6xx shipped yesterday. Fingers crossed it will pass through Polish customs without any fees.


HD 600 series?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 12, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> HD 600 series?



Haha , just gave him a like and then read it again, RX 6xxx he probably means.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 12, 2021)

I honestly don't know when I will get one.. I no longer have a clock on my 980 just in case I have to stretch it for another year


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2021)

Massdrop x Sennheiser HD 6XX | Top Rated Open Back Headphones | Drop
					

Our all-time best selling open-back audiophile headphones, the Massdrop x Sennheiser HD 6XX is a replacement to the original HD 650 with a refreshed aesthetic & improved utility.




					drop.com
				




Massdrop x Sennheiser HD 6XX​
My GPU upgrade probably won't happen for another year or so.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 12, 2021)

got a few orders delivered today. 
believe it or not, this is the first 1TB storage drive i have EVER had for myself. 
i finally got tired of deleting one game to install another,


----------



## Valantar (Mar 12, 2021)

Finally got approval to spend some of my research grant on a much needed hardware upgrade. There's also a Sapphire Nitro+ SE 6800XT on backorder, who knows when I'll get that. I'm happy if I get it by May, to be honest.




Also made a much smaller purchase on my own:


----------



## KainXS (Mar 12, 2021)

Is that a 5800X?

New Headphone Day HD6XX

I'm gonna run it paired with my JDS Atom and IFI Zen, so far it sounds completely different than my HE4XX but those are planar.


----------



## phill (Mar 12, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ordered 2 x Hardware Labs - Black Ice Nemesis Radiator GTX 480, took me 2 months to find them, still looking for a 360 one which is currently unavailable Everywhere
> View attachment 192063
> 
> Ordered this too
> View attachment 192098


Just because it's you @Knoxx29 .....  Is this what your after??

They are good rads but I feel they where very expensive...  bought 3 as they where in stock, 560mm model, love them, but damn they are a pain to fit on a table or bench table just for some testing!!


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 13, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> DD-WRT or OpenWRT should do the job on at least some of those.


so far none of them, looks like sold in china or taiwan only maybe

from
here could be based on 841n but from the label it released in 2015 but there's no mediatek processor


----------



## FireFox (Mar 13, 2021)

phill said:


> Just because it's you @Knoxx29 ..... Is this what your after??


Yes 


phill said:


> They are good rads but I feel they where very expensive


Nothing has changed, they are still expensive.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 13, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Finally got approval to spend some of my research grant on a much needed hardware upgrade. There's also a Sapphire Nitro+ SE 6800XT on backorder, who knows when I'll get that. I'm happy if I get it by May, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the PG/ITX. If only you put the 4650G in the ITX board, we could have a head to head, 2.0V B-die Renoir bench-off  

you'd win though, my Viper Steels are A0 and shite


----------



## Valantar (Mar 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the PG/ITX. If only you put the 4650G in the ITX board, we could have a head to head, 2.0V B-die Renoir bench-off
> 
> you'd win though, my Viper Steels are A0 and shite


Heh, that would be fun, but unfortunately the HTPC gets too much use for me to disassemble  Also, my DIY cooler is enough of a pain to install and remove that I'm avoiding that for as long as I can 



KainXS said:


> Is that a 5800X?


Yep, it is. Poor value for money, but should last me for quite a while, and performance so far seems excellent. I kind of considered getting a 5900X - I don't need it, but it might be good for future proofing - but my preferred store said they literally hadn't gotten a single one in since their small launch shipment. Naturally I dropped that idea  They had plenty of 5800Xes though.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 13, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Heh, that would be fun, but unfortunately the HTPC gets too much use for me to disassemble  Also, my DIY cooler is enough of a pain to install and remove that I'm avoiding that for as long as I can
> 
> 
> Yep, it is. Poor value for money, but should last me for quite a while, and performance so far seems excellent. I kind of considered getting a 5900X - I don't need it, but it might be good for future proofing - but my preferred store said they literally hadn't gotten a single one in since their small launch shipment. Naturally I dropped that idea  They had plenty of 5800Xes though.


It was the same for me with my 5800X, I searched but my local stores did not have any 5900's for months so I gave up. Single core performance is still very good though.


----------



## lmille16 (Mar 14, 2021)

Just gotta set it up


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 15, 2021)

It's not often I buy "cheap" stuff, but there are Be Quiet! System Power U9 80+ Bronze 400W power supplies going on sale for US$35 shipped right now and I picked one up. Apparently the ripple suppression is surprisingly good and they're the quietest power supply in the 400W category. Based on an older Channel Well Technology (CWT) platform with some DC modifications. I'm interested to try it out because it actually sounds pretty decent and should be good for some LGA775 testbench overclocking.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 15, 2021)

My old stand-by mice were the M100 or B100 from Logitech. Basic mice which can be bought in multipacks for under $10/each. Not a big loss if lost at work or given to a colleague in need. At least, back in the before times when I did that kind of in-person thing... haven't seen the office in... awhile.

Anyhoo, is the G300s a good mouse for $25-ish? Yes! The improvement was felt immediately. Small feet are okay on hard office desk but terrible on mousepads. If you're a thrifty modder you could buy M100 + wide replacement feet. On the other hand, the G300s has a rad blue stripes which might be worth those extra dollars!

  

Going from "backup mouse" to G300S has been a very positive experience the last couple hours of use. My wife has an ancient G700s and is also trying a G300s right now. Her review is... mixed, but understandably so, it's a downgrade from such an amazing mouse. In other words, it seems to be priced accordingly between the two extremes.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 15, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> It's not often I buy "cheap" stuff, but there are Be Quiet! System Power U9 80+ Bronze 400W power supplies going on sale for US$35 shipped right now and I picked one up. Apparently the ripple suppression is surprisingly good and they're the quietest power supply in the 400W category. Based on an older Channel Well Technology (CWT) platform with some DC modifications. I'm interested to try it out because it actually sounds pretty decent and should be good for some LGA775 testbench overclocking.
> 
> View attachment 192441


I buy cheap stuff all the time.  Link, if you'd be so kind?  I can't find this.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 15, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I buy cheap stuff all the time.  Link, if you'd be so kind?  I can't find this.



It may not be the news you want, but I'm in Australia and it's a local listing: be quiet! 400W System Power U9 80+ Bronze Power Supply (BN828)

I don't think they do international shipping unfortunately (edit: I keep forgetting that the US wall outlet is 110 volts, so this would be the wrong model anyway)


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 15, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> (edit: I keep forgetting that the US wall outlet is 110 volts, so this would be the wrong model anyway)


Nah PSUs have been “switchable“(110/230V)for years just need the right cord for the wall.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 15, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Nah PSUs have been “switchable“(110/230V)for years just need the right cord for the wall.



True, I guess a lot of modern power supplies switch automatically based on the input voltage. I think I've only seen a 230V/110V switch once on a very cheap budget unit.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 15, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> True, I guess a lot of modern power supplies switch automatically based on the input voltage. I think I've only seen a 230V/110V switch once on a very cheap budget unit.


Yeah probably the only ones you might still find a physical switch on.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 15, 2021)

It's been ages since I've personally seen a brand new PSU with a manual voltage switch. Recently only on youtube videos where someone has bought one on purpose when trying to build the cheapest possible PC or something.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Mar 15, 2021)

Disparia said:


> My old stand-by mice were the M100 or B100 from Logitech. Basic mice which can be bought in multipacks for under $10/each. Not a big loss if lost at work or given to a colleague in need. At least, back in the before times when I did that kind of in-person thing... haven't seen the office in... awhile.
> 
> Anyhoo, is the G300s a good mouse for $25-ish? Yes! The improvement was felt immediately. Small feet are okay on hard office desk but terrible on mousepads. If you're a thrifty modder you could buy M100 + wide replacement feet. On the other hand, the G300s has a rad blue stripes which might be worth those extra dollars!
> 
> ...



Ah! I have the OG version of that mouse, the silver one with the red bottom! I actually still use it, but with my laptop because I HATE trackpads with a passion. It still works just fine, but the silver finish on it shows signs of heavy use, naturally. It's actually still my favorite mouse. I have small hands and it fits them like a glove


----------



## Valantar (Mar 15, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> It's been ages since I've personally seen a brand new PSU with a manual voltage switch. Recently only on youtube videos where someone has bought one on purpose when trying to build the cheapest possible PC or something.


Aren't those switches typically indicative of a passive PFC design, essentially meaning it's - at best! - technologically on par with a low-end design from the early 2000s? I personally wouldn't trust any PSU with an input voltage selector switch. No way.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 16, 2021)

This was delivered today.

But going to send back the Commander Pro.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2021)

And this was delivered Today

I would really appreciate if those members in Europe could help me to find a *Hardwarelabs BLACK ICE NEMESIS GTX 360 RADIATOR - BLACK.   *


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 17, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> And this was delivered Today
> 
> View attachment 192820


Two of them. You should, as physics would predict, be able to cool 4 130w CPUs, 2 300w GPU's and have enough cooling potential left over to cover mild overclocking of all. In other words, you have engaged in what is termed "over-kill". Heat-soak is a thing but once you hit thermal equilibrium it'll be very stable and as long as you keep ambient reasonable, also very cool.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2021)

@Knoxx29 you sold the chiller?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> @Knoxx29 you sold the chiller?


Yes, i took a break and it was laying around so a friend of mine asked me if he could have it, planning to get this one:  https://www.alphacool.com/shop/chil...tra-titan-1500-hc500-790watt-cooling-capacity



lexluthermiester said:


> Two of them. You should, as physics would predict, be able to cool 4 130w CPUs, 2 300w GPU's and have enough cooling potential left over to cover mild overclocking of all. In other words, you have engaged in what is termed "over-kill". Heat-soak is a thing but once you hit thermal equilibrium it'll be very stable and as long as you keep ambient reasonable, also very cool.


I edited my post


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


> planning to get this one: https://www.alphacool.com/shop/chil...tra-titan-1500-hc500-790watt-cooling-capacity


"CPU: 80 (normal) bis 150W (übertaktet) ", is that good enough?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> "CPU: 80 (normal) bis 150W (übertaktet) ", is that good enough?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 17, 2021)

Knoxx29 said:


>



Ok nevermind, it was from the site you linked, I thought it said CPU's "upto" 150 Watts overclocked.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 18, 2021)

OH you're a big one!


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 18, 2021)

Got this delivered a couple of days ago and don't have time to play with it.
Asus Prime X299 Deluxe and a i7 7800 X series.
Excuse the potato phone camera, i'm waiting for a new phone too.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 18, 2021)

That power supply that I showed earlier (post #6480), originally I was only going to buy one of them. But I was impressed with how this little guy performs and so I ordered a few more......


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2021)

Finally arrived.
6 liters of Innovatek coolant.

Innovatek surprised me this time with the freaking fast Shipping. 

The bottles/coolant are pretty cold due the temps outside, unfortunately they wont stay like that


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 18, 2021)

Last couple of weeks were fruitful in terms of "Tech-related Purchases".
That's just what I got today:

1) THE Case! THE Legend! 
Got it second-hand from the guy who already started some modding on it, but had to abandon it.
Chassis is friggin' huge, possibilities are endless!
I think I have a dozen mod ideas bouncing around my mushy brain right now.


2) Another upgrade for my PC. Getting 3800X made me think about future-proofing my rig with some more memory, and stubmbled upon this kit of Samsung B-die goodness:

32GB should be more than enough for a few years.

Also getting a 24U rack in less than an hour. I'll post some pics once assembled.


----------



## basco (Mar 18, 2021)

but the orange ares heatspreaders are from ddr3 ??
looks very good
would be perfect for the giga soc force mobo´s


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 18, 2021)

basco said:


> but the orange ares heatspreaders are from ddr3 ??
> looks very good
> would be perfect for the giga soc force mobo´s


That's one of oddball kits.
P/N is F4-3200C14Q-32GAO.
* F4 stands for DDR4
* 3200MHz
* CL14
* Quad-channel kit
* 32G is the kit size
* AO is Ares series
So, at least stickers make sense.

These may be OEM only or a batch for prebuilt WS, cause it's not on the official site, and never appeared in online stores, but I see these kits frequently on local fleebay for used/refurbished PC/server parts brought in bulk from EU (16GAO, 32GAO). Bought it off one of my regular suppliers, so it's definitely not a knockoff. It was cheap, but if it can at least match my shitty 3000MHz Team Vulkan kit (which is a low bar to hit), I'll be more than happy. AFAIK, these have 50/50 chance of either being super-good at manual overclocking, or sucking balls at it (e.g. XMP on the sticker is max). In my case it doesn't matter, overclocking is not in my plans anyways.

EDIT: Just looked it up - it's definitely an OEM kit.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> 1) THE Case! THE Legend!



Oh man!!!!!!! I've always wanted a Cosmos!!!!!!!!!!

Sweet man!!!!


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 18, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man!!!!!!! I've always wanted a Cosmos!!!!!!!!!!


This one ended up around $30 shipped. 
Had a few options in my bookmarks, one being a decent Cosmos S, and another one a mint Cosmos with HDD cages and accessories for $130.
Figured, I'd want to do some mods either way, so I'll just go with the shittiest option, so if I mess it up - it won't be too much of a loss   
The seller was cool, even dumped some bonus trinkets, like brand new 3.5" adapter for SSD. Upon arrival I almost dropped my jaw. I thought it was gonna be covered in scratches and dents, but beyond typical dust and fingerprints it was almost perfect.
But yeah, that's a dream come true. I've wanted RC-1000 ever since it came out. Only took 14 years to get here...
...and a little trip from post office with ~17kg of pure awesomeness in my hands.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 18, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> But yeah, that's a dream come true. I've wanted RC-1000 ever since it came out. Only took 14 years to get here...


Reminds me this video











silentbogo said:


> Figured, I'd want to do some mods either way,


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 18, 2021)

I don't know if this fits, but this was my last tech related purchase. Ender 3 V2 and just installed all Noctua Fan mods for Print Head, PSU, CPU.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 18, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> I don't know if this fits, but this was my last tech related purchase. Ender 3 V2 and just installed all Noctua Fan mods for Print Head, PSU, CPU.
> View attachment 193014



Pretty sure 3D printer fits tech-related.

And pretty awesome too, if you ask me!


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 19, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Pretty sure 3D printer fits tech-related.
> 
> And pretty awesome too, if you ask me!



Thank you! Yeah it is a fun and pretty inexpensive hobby/skill. Just as much fun printing as it is playing around with the 3d modeling software.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 19, 2021)

Second B550M Aorus Elite, I won't fuck this up.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 19, 2021)

Finally got around to pulling a wire between the middle and top floor of the house.

Found some interesting Ethernet jacks that didn't require the usual punch tool. Not exactly easier to use, but worked fine.

It made quite a difference too, went from 60Mbps using an old RE450 as a Wi-Fi range extender of 5GHz, to maxing out my connection at a little bit over 200Mbps.
The difference a cable can make, even for WiFi.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2021)

Took delivery of some customer parts today, as well as some new Build Parts


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 19, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> Took delivery of some customer parts today, as well as some new Build Parts


Wait, you bought four 3070s for your new build?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 19, 2021)

i have a 3090, i bought the motherboard for my build, if any of those cards were going in my build, it would be the 3080


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 20, 2021)

Got the call to come pick this guy up.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 20, 2021)

Been trying to get one of these since launch for my wife's Bday.... One day late I guess still counts lol


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 20, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Been trying to get one of these since launch for my wife's Bday.... One day late I guess still counts lol
> 
> View attachment 193124



if you dont mind me asking, how did you get it?  A back order or did you just came into it while shopping?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 20, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> if you dont mind me asking, how did you get it?  A back order or did you just came into it while shopping?



Amazon got 47000 yesterday.... That's what my tracker said anyways


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 20, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Amazon got 47000 yesterday.... That's what my tracker said anyways



Ah, I see.

I hope you and your wife enjoys it.  I know my wife laughs at me calling me a child for liking games.  I just told her she is jealous that the only fun she had as a little girl in her village in India was kicking stones and throwing sticks and that she never knew the power of blast processing on a Sega Genesis.  She just doesn't understand.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 20, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> I hope you and your wife enjoys it.  I know my wife laughs at me calling me a child for liking games.  I just told her she is jealous that the only fun she had as a little girl in her village in India was kicking stones and throwing sticks and that she never knew the power of blast processing on a Sega Genesis.  She just doesn't understand.



My wife loved Sega Genesis.....


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 20, 2021)

A graphics card for my 2nd PC. Paid 10EUR including shipping so it was basically a freebie.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 20, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> playing around with the 3d modeling software.



I used to make 3d models in SolidWorks but I no longer have access to this software.

What software are you using? Free? Costs?


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 20, 2021)

@P4-630 Have a look at FreeCAD, it's a bit tedious to work with but it has good functionality. Recently I've also been trying out the student version of Siemens NX which has been great to use. I don't think there is any "trial period" or major removal of features. Both are free to use.

I used Solidworks for a few years professionally and I had the same issue. It took me a long time to find free CAD software like this that doesn't feel like a novelty. I'm happy with these ones though.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 20, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> A graphics card for my 2nd PC. Paid 10EUR including shipping so it was basically a freebie.
> 
> View attachment 193157


How!? Image was loading dial-up style, so I was musing to myself: "Bet it's a 5450." Then: a 7850 for a tenner? That's almost an order of magnitude less than you can find them for in the States.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 20, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> How!? Image was loading dial-up style, so I was musing to myself: "Bet it's a 5450." Then: a 7850 for a tenner? That's almost an order of magnitude less than you can find them for in the States.


I just posted a thread on io-tech forums that I want to buy a cheap GPU and the dude gave it basically for free, I paid 10EUR incl. shipping.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Mar 20, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I used to make 3d models in SolidWorks but I no longer have access to this software.
> 
> What software are you using? Free? Costs?



Sure here are three that I use and they all have their strenghts. All Free!

https://www.matterhackers.com/store/l/mattercontrol/sk/MKZGTDW6 - I use this one the most. It is very basic but for just messing with models or building basic shapes and exporting out to gcode it is great. Totally Free. Great for going to a respository like Thingiverse making slight mods or whatever and printing.

https://ultimaker.com/software/ultimaker-cura - More advanced, more features, Also Free.

https://www.autodesk.com/products/fusion-360/overview?term=1-YEAR - Very advanced. Create anything. Can calculate stress/load/torque on pieces so you can build very complex, very strong designs. But it is sort of a PIA, needlessly complex in some ways at least for my use case. Completely free if registered as a student. But I usually end up exporting the STL out and Opening in MatterControl to finalize for printing.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 20, 2021)

Ok, my shopping spree continues. Besides a new 24U rack I've also acquired some accessories, like a rackmount kit for my Edgerouter 10X (ER-RMKIT), and a shitty bottom shelf which ended up being too wide and bending outwards a little. I think something heavy, like a big-ass UPS will fix it   




And of course a bagful of screws

And lemme tell ya... These shmucks at online server stores are so greedy, they charge $1 per flippin' screw!!! Can you imagine that?
Bought these in a nearby hardware store (equivalent of 'murcan Home Depot). $10 a bag. And unlike those "proper" ones, these are M6 and included hardware actually fits in a mounting hole.
Apparently they have a whole section dedicated to networking and stuff. I should visit more often.



FireFox said:


> Reminds me this video


There were quite a few limited edition models from CSX. There was an Nvidia edition case, Medusa, Gargoyle, Dragon and if memory serves me right - something with an american flag (or maybe it was a CM Stacker...). Used to drool over this stuff when I was younger.


Chloe Price said:


> A graphics card for my 2nd PC. Paid 10EUR including shipping so it was basically a freebie.


HD7850 for how much?!  I'll take two!
Solid card. A bit hot and power-hungry for my liking, but still useful as heck.

Forgot one more, though some time had passed since this purchase already. Just thought I'd share, cause it's interesting.
Not as cheap or powerful as Chloe's card, but still... $13 for a very rare GPU for my workshop, which I tried to hunt down for several years now (missed a Dell OEM variant two years ago, and nothing appeared on my radar ever since).

It's a regular boring Zotac GT730 1GB, but what makes it special, is that it's PCIe x1. Can be installed in an embedded board with no need for risers, or can be used to test broken boards in a workshop.
For now it's gonna hang out in my HP Z620.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 21, 2021)

My NAS according to documentation only supports up to Raid 1 4TB ( it currently has 2 x 1TB in Raid 1)
but i acquired these Seagate 8TB Archive Drives (x 2 ).
two Hours to Install and see if they would configure

Yes  Success Raid 1 and 7.9TB


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 21, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> My NAS according to documentation only supports up to Raid 1 4TB ( it currently has 2 x 1TB in Raid 1)
> but i acquired these Seagate 8TB Archive Drives (x 2 ).
> two Hours to Install and see if they would configure
> 
> Yes  Success Raid 1 and 7.9TB


Which make and model is your NAS?
Most of those support lists are only for whatever firmware/software build they tested with and it's often not the limit, as you clearly found out.
Keep in mind that you got SMR drives now, which is not ideal for NAS usage, as per the review below.








						Seagate Archive HDD Review (8TB)
					

The Seagate Archive HDD 8TB is a high capacity, energy efficient, and lower cost hard drive for active archive purposes. The drive comes with




					www.storagereview.com


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 21, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Which make and model is your NAS?



Netgear ReadyNAS Duo ver 2 circa 2011



TheLostSwede said:


> Keep in mind that you got SMR drives now, which is not ideal for NAS usage, as per the review below.


yes i know...........its all in the Name ( Archive ).
Nas will only be powered on occasionally to archive files and occasional access ...then powered off


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 21, 2021)

Not actually purchased but gifted to me from a friend cuz I helped him out with his pc and cock blocked him from getting stuck in debt and overpaying for parts during lockdown





The bonus is its Samsung instead of hynix 

But it's cheap Samsung M-Die in single rank  that doesn't overlock well but can tighten up pretty good on timings

Big sad but 32gb is better than 16gb I had before


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 21, 2021)

Got myself a Nvidia Quadro P620 ($70) for my old system that I was using before my current one. It had a 1660Ti before but I gave it to my dad to use it since the 670 he had was not cutting it anymore. 

On a side note. How does the Quadro stack for video editing ?


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 21, 2021)

scoutingwraith said:


> On a side note. How does the Quadro stack for video editing ?


It'll get the job done. Same as 1050, only a little slower and cooler.
Recently did a build for a customer (tiny Premiere Pro editing station on a very tight budget). Added GTX1050 just for the sake of having NVENC and CUDA. I think he's happy, or at least I've heard no complaints ever since our last benchmarking session.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Mar 21, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> It'll get the job done. Same as 1050, only a little slower and cooler.
> Recently did a build for a customer (tiny Premiere Pro editing station on a very tight budget). Added GTX1050 just for the sake of having NVENC and CUDA. I think he's happy, or at least I've heard no complaints ever since our last benchmarking session.



Good to know. I wanted to have something decent because using the intel integrated one on the 3770k was not a thing that would cut it.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 21, 2021)

Ivy Bridge is a bit old for that. I don't think it even supports HEVC decode, or any of the modern codecs except H.264.
That P620 can do lots. If performance isn't critical, and all you need is a good set of features - it has pretty much anything and everything you need, including HEVC 4K 10-bit etc.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 21, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Have a look at FreeCAD, it's a bit tedious to work with but it has good functionality.



Well I tried it, IMO with SolidWorks it is much easier to create something...
The Siemens software looks promising but only can get a Trial... After that it's quite expensive and you have to pay anually.
I won't try the Siemens software since I can only use it for a short time anyway.

Currently trying the free version of: https://www.autodesk.com/products/fusion-360/personal
This looks more promising than FreeCAD sofar, however it is "limited" , have to see how that affects the things I do with it.

_At this time, the following file formats are supported:_

_Auotdesk Alias (*.wire)_
_AutoCAD DWG Files (*.dwg)_
_Autodesk Fusion 360 Archive Files (*.f3d)_
_Autodesk Fusion 360 Toolpath Archive Files (*.cam360)_
_Autodesk Sim360 Archive Files (*.sim360)_
_Autodesk Inventor Files (*.ipt, *.iam)_
_CATIA V5 Files (*.CATProduct, *.CATPart)_
_DXF Files (*.dxf)_
_FBX (*.fbx)_
_IGES (*ige, *iges, *igs)_
_NX (*prt)_
_OBJ (*.obj)_
_Parasolid Binary Files (*.x_b)_
_Parasolid Text Files (*.x_t)_
_Pro/ENGINEER and Creo Parametric Files (*.asm, *.prt)_
_Pro/ENGINEER Granite Files (*.g)_
_Pro/ENGINEER Neutral Files(*.neu)_
_Rhino Files (*.3dm)_
_SAT/SMT Files (*.sab, *.sat, *.smb, *.smt)_
_SolidWorks Files (*.prt, *.asm, *.sldprt, *.sldasm)_
_STEP Files (*.ste, *.step, *.step_
_STL Files (*.stl)_
Too bad, I can't open any parts I've created with SolidWorks... It seems that's one of the limitations...


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 22, 2021)

Pretty sure I a) paid too much and b) don't really need it, but nevertheless:


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

Ordered a Black Ice Nemesis GTX - 420 for the Top, my plan was a 360 because i know i will have problems trying to fit 1x 420 top + 2x 480 front, that said, i see myself very soon doing some kind a weird Mod to the top of the case 




lexluthermiester said:


> You have engaged in what is termed "over-kill".


Now that i am adding another big Rad how do you describe this, madness  


Bigger fans needed


----------



## Valantar (Mar 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Now that i am adding another big Rad how do you describe this, madness


I believe the term is "throwing money out the window", but to each their own!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Mar 23, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Well I tried it, IMO with SolidWorks it is much easier to create something...
> The Siemens software looks promising but only can get a Trial... After that it's quite expensive and you have to pay anually.
> I won't try the Siemens software since I can only use it for a short time anyway.
> 
> ...



I don't recall doing much to get the Student version of Siemens NX. You just enter a university name but you don't need to provide any specific information to prove you're a "student". Once you get the download, it will just install onto any machine and run straight away. You don't need to enter in details, or link the software to your account or any of that nonsense.

These are the only limitations that Siemens mentions on their site regarding the Student version:

_Watermarks are added to printed and plotted data, to prevent the NX Student Edition from being used for commercial work_
_Part files created in NX Student Edition cannot be retrieved in a commercial version of NX, but can be retrieved in the full academic packages available to educational establishments_
_CAM data is not available for post-processing, and the displayed output of tool path information has limited precision_
In my settings they call it the "NX Learning Edition", not a "trial version", and there's no information in the software information section that indicates a limited trial period:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I believe the term is "throwing money out the window", but to each their own!


That depends on their systems heat-soak.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I believe the term is "throwing money out the window", but to each their own!


Reason?


----------



## Valantar (Mar 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Reason?


Because the actual gain in thermals and/or noise is going to be nearly nothing? When your system already has two 480mm radiators, unless it's dissipating several thousand watts your fluid is already going to be close to the practical limit of thermal exchange - the major cooling bottleneck at that point is going to be cooling block thermal transfer, not radiator-to-air thermal transfer. So adding another 420mm rad gives you ... maybe a couple of degrees difference across components and fluid? I would love to see some data of course, but I would be downright shocked if this amounted to a meaningful change in actual temperatures. There's of course the argument for lowering fan speeds, but unless your current setup is in a case that severely impedes airflow, 2x 480mm radiators should already allow your fans to run at a minimum practical rpm. And you'll be adding the motor noise of another three fans, of course, which goes against any reduction in noise.

Which is where "to each their own" comes from. If you're one of those people who insists on coolant temps below 30°C or some other mostly arbitrary metric, or who prefers to run 12 fans at 600rpm rather than four fans at 1000rpm, then you do you - it's your time and money and your hobby, after all. We all have our tastes and desires, and they're never really rational after all - I don't _need_ a smaller case than my current NZXT H200, but I'm going to get one, and that the one I'm getting is >40% smaller while offering much better airflow _and_ component clearances just allows for the alignment of some rational arguments with the ones that are purely based on taste, aesthetics, and personal and highly specific practical preferences. A significant portion of PC building as a hobby is throwing money out the window in one way or another. There are obviously differences of kind and degree, but it's still pretty much always there. My comment is purely based on the sheer excess of your setup and that it, for me, constitutes spending significant money for no perceptible gain. But again, to each their own


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 23, 2021)

Amazon.com: Cable Matters 48Gbps USB C to HDMI Adapter Supporting 4K 120Hz and 8K HDR - Thunderbolt 3 and Thunderbolt 4 Port Compatible - Maximum Supported Resolution on Any Mac via This Adapter is 4K@60Hz: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Cable Matters 48Gbps USB C to HDMI Adapter Supporting 4K 120Hz and 8K HDR - Thunderbolt 3 and Thunderbolt 4 Port Compatible - Maximum Supported Resolution on Any Mac via This Adapter is 4K@60Hz: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				




Uses the VirtualLink connector to give me HDMI 2.1 on Turing...  interesting.  Hopefully will work better than my present adapter (which converts displayport and uses a chipset vendor nvidia seems to hate).

It also aparently works with gsync.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Because the actual gain in thermals and/or noise is going to be nearly nothing?


I am aware of that.

There are a few reasons for this setup.

1 - The Case is freaking big and it is half empty maybe a little bit more and i want to fit as much as i can into it.
2- My plan is to add a* Mini-ITX Build *into that case and obviously will be added to the Custom Loop.
3 - After spending 600€ for my Case i find it fear that if i add/build something into it should be done properly.

Maybe the way i am thinking is wrong, i dont know.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am aware of that.
> 
> There are a few reasons for this setup.
> 
> ...


I don't think "right" or "wrong" is applicable. People have different tastes, and while there are always a myriad of factors involved, from the aesthetic to the practical to the ethical, environmental, economical, social, psychological, etc. (and neither of these are themselves a single factor, but rather broad categories possibly containing any combination of factors), whether a taste is "right" or "wrong" is... kind of like discussing whether pasta is right or wrong.

Your thinking seems decidedly maximalist and seems to lean towards totalizing, grand ideas with no expense spared. Not everyone will agree with that (I'd say I'm more atomistic myself, preferring multiple focused/purpose-built PCs to one giant do-it-all box), but if that's what works for you and you're comfortable with the expenditure, then why not? I wouldn't have gone the same route, and to me it looks wasteful in several ways, but that's me, not you. Deciding how much of your money you choose to throw out the window and in which particular way to do it is your prerogative after all 

It also has to be said, "I have such a huge case, I need to buy enough hardware to fill it!" is a rather delicious expression of privilege


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I'd say I'm more atomistic myself, preferring multiple focused/purpose-built PCs to one giant do-it-all box)


Again maybe i am wrong but what would be the difference if i have to build a separate PC and build a Watercooling just for it when i could save some money and just build it in the same case where my main is and add it to the Loop without extra costs?



Valantar said:


> It also has to be said, "I have such a huge case, I need to buy enough hardware to fill it!" is a rather delicious expression of privilege


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> And this was delivered Today
> 
> I would really appreciate if those members in Europe could help me to find a *Hardwarelabs BLACK ICE NEMESIS GTX 360 RADIATOR - BLACK.  *
> 
> View attachment 192820


I thought I gave you the link for one @FireFox, apologies  A choice of a few Black Ice 360s...

GTS 360??

They are all out of stock everywhere


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

phill said:


> They are all out of stock everywhere


Indeed. i was looking everywhere in Europe but not luck, just in Switzerland were available but they dont ship to Germany, solved the problem ordering a* Hardwarelabs BLACK ICE NEMESIS GTX 420, *it is going to be fun because i need to Mod the top of the case


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 23, 2021)

F*cking Amazon.....


----------



## phill (Mar 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Indeed. i was looking everywhere in Europe but not luck, just in Switzerland were available but they dont ship to Germany, solved the problem ordering a* Hardwarelabs BLACK ICE NEMESIS GTX 420, *it is going to be fun because i need to Mod the top of the case


Cable ties??! 



weekendgeek said:


> F*cking Amazon.....
> 
> View attachment 193537


Sweet jesus!!  Did they have a game of drop kick or something??!!   I'd be sending that back!!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 23, 2021)

phill said:


> Sweet jesus!!  Did they have a game of drop kick or something??!!   I'd be sending that back!!



Apparently throwing the CPU in the padded envelope shown in the photo and shipping it 2000 miles was their idea of a good plan.

Tried to get another as a replacement, but they're out of stock.  It's going back, and I guess the Ryzen build is on hold (again).


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 23, 2021)

Glorious PC Gaming Race Model O

i love it and i prefer it over my G903, G502, EC2-A and Deathadder V2


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Apparently throwing the CPU in the padded envelope shown in the photo and shipping it 2000 miles was their idea of a good plan.
> 
> Tried to get another as a replacement, but they're out of stock.  It's going back, and I guess the Ryzen build is on hold (again).



I'm guessing some numbnuts weighed the cooler-less 5800X box in their hand and decided it wasn't heavy enough to warrant a box. So much for Amazon's algorithmic hiring finding better job candidates...

Any chance you could pop into a Microcenter somewhere and pick it up in person? Only CPU I've ever bought online was a 4790K, all the Ryzens I dropped by the store to pick it up, to make sure it wasn't damaged. 5800X availability is supposed to be the best out of the 4.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> F*cking Amazon.....
> 
> View attachment 193537


That sucks. Is that CPU ok?


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2021)

phill said:


> Cable ties??!


Need to remove the top Radiator's tray and make some holes to fix the 420 Rad


And this should be here in a week or so, Cable ties


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm guessing some numbnuts weighed the cooler-less 5800X box in their hand and decided it wasn't heavy enough to warrant a box. So much for Amazon's algorithmic hiring finding better job candidates...
> 
> Any chance you could pop into a Microcenter somewhere and pick it up in person? Only CPU I've ever bought online was a 4790K, all the Ryzens I dropped by the store to pick it up, to make sure it wasn't damaged. 5800X availability is supposed to be the best out of the 4.



It's been hit and miss with Amazon lately for me.  Also delivered today was a vinyl LP and CD that were double boxed and packed with air bags. 

Unfortunately the closest Microcenter is about 200 miles away.  Where I'm at it's Amazon, NewEgg, or BestBuy as far as retailers for computer parts .  No local shops 



lexluthermiester said:


> That sucks. Is that CPU ok?



Without opening the plastic clamshell there doesn't appear to be any bent pins.

At this point I'm returning it mostly on principle.  It drives me nuts when they treat a $450 item with such disregard.  I've provided feedback on shipping before with them and I've never heard any reply back, or noticed any consistent changes with the way things are shipped.  Maybe a higher number of returns will have a greater effect than some feedback form.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> It's been hit and miss with Amazon lately for me.  Also delivered today was a vinyl LP and CD that were double boxed and packed with air bags.
> 
> Unfortunately the closest Microcenter is about 200 miles away.  Where I'm at it's Amazon, NewEgg, or BestBuy as far as retailers for computer parts .  No local shops
> 
> ...



Don't use the official feedback form or returns route (yet). Open up a customer support case over your order and show them that the product was basically destroyed during shipping. That way you can hopefully leave a mark on record and maybe get a little extra something for your trouble (in your case, especially since availability is so hard to come by).

I did the same when a favoured local delivery courier blatantly jacked my package after apparently changing his mind on my porch, and my friend as well after a 3rd party seller kept intentionally sending him false tracking info over his chair.

If it's shipped or fulfilled by Amazon, they take a considerable degree of responsibility over the entire process of getting it to you. 3rd party sellers not so much.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Again maybe i am wrong but what would be the difference if i have to build a separate PC and build a Watercooling just for it when i could save some money and just build it in the same case where my main is and add it to the Loop without extra costs?


Given the €600 case and something similar(?) in radiators I don't think "extra cost" for going with separate builds is quite applicable  Even going for premium SFF cases you could get two of most cases (perhaps except the Winter One, though that's not out yet) for that money.

But on a more serious note, my thinking would go along these lines: build efficiently and for the workload at hand, and plan for _realistic_ future upgrades, which of course means knowing your needs first (not the "I might need seven expansion slots!" thinking of most ATX board buyers who never end up using more than one). And you yourself are planning for two systems after all, so unless one is a multi-GPU workstation, two SFF builds in modern cases would likely provide the same performance, similar cooling and noise, at a similar or lower cost (you wouldn't need all those radiators!) in a smaller overall space. The only thing you'd _need_ that a dual-system build wouldn't technically need is two pumps, but given your layout I would be surprised if that wasn't already the plan. PSUs, CPU blocks, GPU blocks, fittings, etc are already in your current build after all.

The larger system would have _better_ cooling, but whether it's meaningfully better ... not likely. Look at something like Optimum Tech's recent 5950x+3080 build with a single 280mm rad. Perfectly capable of running both parts full-tilt, quietly, at good temperatures. And with smaller, purpose-built PCs you'd have less clutter, you could put away the secondary PC if you're not using it - say it's a compact streaming PC using NVENC from something like a 1650S (or QuickSync from an Intel CPU), you could get away with a _tiny_ case like a Lazer3D CG7, or even a HT5 or Lone L5 if you don't mind a power brick (or are willing to go the extra mile of a DC-DC PSU solution). Or something like a Skyreach 4 Mini if you want it more premium and able to fit a full height GPU. They won't be as quiet as a fully water cooled build, but if that's a requirement even for a secondary system, there's always larger SFF cases like the Ncase M1, CM NR200, FormD T1, Sliger S540/70/80/90, Loque Ghost and a heap of others that fit water cooling gear just fine. There's even cases like the Cerberus X if you insist on ATX motherboard compatibility (or the regular Cerberus for mATX). Of course a system like that would be more tricky to put out of the way when not in use, but it'd be small enough to barely be noticeable.

Of course if all you're familiar with is mainstream mid-tower cases (including the atrocious ITX offerings from most mainstream brands) I understand how this might seem impossible, but with SFF cases these days there's no reason for >90% of PCs to not be SFF, as most of them will never have more than 1 GPU, no other AICs, no more than 2 m.2 SSDs and perhaps a few 2.5" drives, and SFX PSUs can power pretty much anything (Silverstone has a 1000W SFX-L, if overpowered PSUs is your thing).

Of course that's a lot of specifics, but my general thinking is to build for what I need with realistic upgrades, and leave it at that. Plan efficiently and the build will go together well, and there'll be less wasted space at the end. If anything, over the past 15 years my need for expansion devices in my PCs has kept on diminishing, and I don't see that trend reversing. Stuffing everything into a single build, like people using their main PC as a gaming PC, file server/NAS, etc. always struck me as both wildly inefficient and quite risky (single point of failure and all that). If you need a lot of storage, build or buy a NAS with 2.5GbE or 10GbE - I haven't had a HDD in any of my PCs for ... I honestly can't remember. Six, seven years? The NAS takes care of mass storage, and sits happily on a shelf in a closet where it's not noticeable to anyone, while I don't need to keep my gaming PC powered on 24/7 for file access, saving power. This also means hardware can be tailored to its purpose - my HTPC runs a Ryzen 5 Pro 4650G, has a single 140mm fan that's off >95% of the time, and does its job perfectly. My gaming PC keeps shrinking _and _getting quieter despite getting more powerful. And so on and so forth. There's a single ATX PC in the apartment, my partner's Threadripper video editing workstation, though if I was to upgrade that today it would be shrinking too - maybe not to a 15-liter SFF case, but there's no reason for a workstation these days to be >50l unless you've got really heavy performance needs.


tabascosauz said:


> I'm guessing some numbnuts weighed the cooler-less 5800X box in their hand and decided it wasn't heavy enough to warrant a box. So much for Amazon's algorithmic hiring finding better job candidates...


More likely some overworked and underpaid person that hasn't had a bathroom break for >4 hours and had an insurmountable workload that kept piling up through the day didn't take the time to consider that the little, lightweight box contained a $400 CPU. It's not abot the job candidates, it's about the inhumane working conditions.


To stick to the topic a bit (yay!): got my QDCs today. Decided to take a chance on Alphacool's nylon industrial QDCs - I like the light weight and relatively small size, and the build quality seems very good. Also rather affordable for QDCs, which is nice - I was originally planning to go Koolance, but these shipped were half the cost of those before shipping.


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> F*cking Amazon.....
> 
> View attachment 193537


Ah man that sucks balls. How can they even get them self to ship in a envelope.

If I dit not know better, I would have guessed Linus tech tips or shut i day Linus drop tips had his hands on that cpu. 

Well you are not alone with a system on hold. Still waiting for 5600X and 5950X comes in stock for my system, for not to mention I need gpu's... But that seems even longer away to get gpu's.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> More likely some overworked and underpaid person that hasn't had a bathroom break for >4 hours and had an insurmountable workload that kept piling up through the day didn't take the time to consider that the little, lightweight box contained a $400 CPU. It's not abot the job candidates, it's about the inhumane working conditions.



And I don't disagree. Amazon is one of the worst employers to work for, period. It so happens that I'm currently concerned with the topic of algorithmic hiring and Amazon's recruitment pipeline is now extremely automated, which was praised singularly for their recent large-scale pandemic hiring. The justifications are always "faster hiring" and "better candidates", and it's used to justify algorithmic discrimination in hiring and even lower wages and poorer working conditions, so it's funny (and disturbing) to see how hollow the "better candidates" statement really is.


----------



## Anymal (Mar 23, 2021)

800eur  but it just works!


In december I was stupid enough to sell 3060ti for 90eur more from 580eur:



Yes, MSI fanboy, I  think they are the best, wouldnt mind Strix though.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 23, 2021)

Latest Craigslist score...








Pardon the cable spaghetti in my test system...

...an HIS R9 280. The seller was originally asking for $55, and I talked him down to $50. Before selling it, he said he cleaned the card a bit (pointing out that the fan was hard to clean) and replaced the TIM with Arctic MX-4, and even showed me the card running Unigine Heaven. It even came with the box and accessories.






It's still a solid performer at 1080p, outperforming the 1050Ti in my laptop in some cases. I'm running it at 1000MHz on the core and 1500MHz on the memory, which squeezes out a little extra performance without really affecting temperatures (60s to 70s under most gaming loads, mid-80s under heavy loads). It stays surprisingly quiet for a blower-style card.

I have a mini-DP to full-size DP adapter on the way because I want to try this card in my main system to see what it can do with a more modern CPU.

This goes to show that good deals on GPUs can still be had if you do a little digging.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm guessing some numbnuts weighed the cooler-less 5800X box in their hand and decided it wasn't heavy enough to warrant a box. So much for Amazon's algorithmic hiring finding better job candidates...
> 
> Any chance you could pop into a Microcenter somewhere and pick it up in person? Only CPU I've ever bought online was a 4790K, all the Ryzens I dropped by the store to pick it up, to make sure it wasn't damaged. 5800X availability is supposed to be the best out of the 4.



Amazon is weird. My external hdd I buy from them do not come in a box but rather just the box of the hdd slap with a shipping label. So not shipping friendly and dumb for an overseas shipping. It happens to all my hdd now I buy from them now.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 24, 2021)

Went from 50" to 58" for the same price.


----------



## basco (Mar 24, 2021)

one mistake can cost your head  -wow this is some clean room

and i loved those HIS cooling solutions


----------



## FireFox (Mar 24, 2021)

Finally the last Rad arrived.
As always not in the original box but knowing *Innovatek* i am used to it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2021)

Im usually against rgb, but these were cheaper than the other options i had.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 24, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> Im usually against rgb, but these were cheaper than the other options i had.


That is exactly what i said when i got mine


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 24, 2021)

$130 for 32Gb's of RAM , i wont likely use the lights, unless i dont get a choice. or ill give them to my daughter, & use the other set i have . my case has a glass side panel, so lighting is a bit much for my tastes


----------



## FireFox (Mar 24, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> $130 for 32Gb's of RAM


Indeed, i got mine for around the same price but in €, anyway i am sure you can use it without the lights.


----------



## Dinnercore (Mar 25, 2021)

Wow, I started draining my loops for cleaning at 09:00 pm and now its 05:00 am here. Anyway, finally got time to open boxes.

Since my first one was bought as a tray CPU for a small discount, I had to grab a boxed version sooner or later. Finally got one of these sweet branded bags. Worth every penny.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 25, 2021)

New daily board, my old X299 Dark will go into a secondary build instead (replacing my z390).


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 25, 2021)

Bought it on sale:



Due to this:


> Those who own the physical or digital PS4 version of Final Fantasy VII Remake and want to experience the PS5 enhancements can upgrade to the PS5 version at no extra cost**, and carry over their save data from the PS4 version.*** PS4 players who upgrade will still need to purchase the new episode featuring Yuffie separately. _Update_: *Please note the PS4 version of Final Fantasy VII Remake available to PlayStation Plus members is not eligible for the PS5 digital version upgrade*.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 25, 2021)

This is a great customer service by* EKWB*

E-mail sent last night




A few minutes later got an E-mail, i assume those sent automatically







This morning got an answer.






It was very kind from them refunding me the shipping cost for the second order even i didn't ask for it.


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 25, 2021)

After being "lost" in the mail for three weeks, my Xeon E3-1220 V3 finally arrived.









Currently, it's replacing the i3-4130 in my test system.






It's a pretty good performer, especially for $35.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 26, 2021)

I destroyed my wireless dectphone with alkaline batteries. I should not do that but I was using it for emergency use. so I am jumping in all rechargeable battery now, I am tired of losing money from destroyed electronics from leaking alkaline. Alkaline battery destroy my old gameboy . I wanted to go all eneloop but it too expensive so I went with Tenergy as the next best. I also got a scythe amp speaker/headphone amp combo I was curious about this been wanting it for some time.

The starbuy I got is the deskmini x300! SFF fever again! This computer is really tiny it it uses a mini-stx board. It makes itx boards look huge in comparison. Just need a stopgap cpu in it until zen3 cezanne I guess I be grabbing a 3200G if I could find it for this. This gonna be my main PC, gonna put my laptop for mining duties lol. I took all this pictures with my "new" s10+ phone pictures looks good. I don't have a standard psu size now to compare this again, the deskmini is about the size of a deskstop psu.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 26, 2021)

This is my second last purchase, last purchase should arrive in a few days then i am done for this year, i hope.


----------



## basco (Mar 26, 2021)

plz Mr. Mirtazapine tell us how ya like the sythe amp?
thx in advance


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 26, 2021)

New to me. I needed something for walking around in the new Elite Dangerous Odyssey


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 26, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Went from 50" to 58" for the same price.
> 
> View attachment 193676
> 
> View attachment 193677


Was 50" too small as a tablet?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 26, 2021)

Got my first "good" chair, a AKRacing Core Series EX. I spend enough time sitting at my desk to warrant the price and it is very comfortable.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 26, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Got my first "good" chair, a AKRacing Core Series EX. I spend enough time sitting at my desk to warrant the price and it is very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 193971



Now just wait when it starts getting squeaky....

I want a new chair as well..


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 26, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Now just wait when it starts getting squeaky....
> 
> I want a new chair as well..



I keep a can of WD-40 at the house for when things start to squeak


----------



## Valantar (Mar 28, 2021)

The strap attachment on my Garmin Forerunner 35 broke again, and this time I don't think it's fixable. Having glued it twice before it was expected, but still disappointing as the watch still works well.




Anyhow, guess that means it's time for something new. I don't want a smartwatch (not beyond getting notifications anyhow, which this already does), and battery life is important (having to charge my watch every 1-2 days is unacceptable) so there was a pretty obvious choice:




The Forerunner 45 Plus. It seems the Plus is just an exclusive gray colorway for Elgiganten/Elkjøp as I can't find any other meaningfully differentiating features comparing it to the regular 45. The circular shape makes it much smaller in practice despite similar measurements to the old 35, and the color display is nice. Also happy it has a much less finicky charging connector. Hopefully it also has more robust strap attachments than the previous one, so I can keep this in service for more than the four or so years I got out of it's predecessor.

Edit: some quick initial impressions: the strap is simultaneously thinner, lighter, better feeling, and more comfortable than on the 35. Definitely a much more noticeable difference than anticipated. The overall fit of the watch is generally _far_ superior to the 35. The UI is much better (partly thanks to there being five rather than four buttons, meaning menus can be navigated both up _and_ down (what an innovation! wow!)), it feels snappier in the menus (though by no means a speed demon), and the display is _massively_ improved. It's still a relatively small transflective LCD, but the addition of color is a huge boon, and the resolution seems significantly higher allowing for more information on-screen without it feeling cramped (though if that's your thing there are some really cramped optional watchfaces). It also has a heap more functions, including some basic ones I've missed like stopwatch and timer functions. I have no idea about the GPS accuracy or heart rate tracking accuracy, but I'm going for a run later today, so I guess I'll have an indication by then.


----------



## ASOT (Mar 28, 2021)

Gaming Intel 10gen i5


----------



## R00kie (Mar 28, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Got my first "good" chair, a AKRacing Core Series EX. I spend enough time sitting at my desk to warrant the price and it is very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 193971


Good thing you went for cloth, faux leather ones start to peel too quickly, and my chair does not look like the chair I bought anymore


----------



## Dinnercore (Mar 28, 2021)

I can recommend these if anyone is looking to go 4x16GB at a decent speed.

Part-No. BLM2K16G40C18U4B // 18-19-19-39 • DDR4-4000 • 1.35V




I got two kits for 4x16GB in Quad-Channel and they do great. XMP works out of the box.

Slightly dropped some refresh values and went 1T on stock voltage. Quick and dirty memtest passes. I know its not a full capacity test and not necessarily stable, but I reserve the full 12 hour test for my final timings.

EDIT: Just gonna add, these are Micron B-die according to SPD.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 28, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> Good thing you went for cloth, faux leather ones start to peel too quickly, and my chair does not look like the chair I bought anymore



Yeah, I've had a couple faux leather chairs before, never again. Crazy how that faux leather can get tracked though out the house so fast once it starts pealing.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 28, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> New to me. I needed something for walking around in the new Elite Dangerous Odyssey
> View attachment 193969


That is the oddest piece of hardware I've seen, how do you work the analog stick? Nvm, my brain just figured out it's for your left hand.

I've got a nice old trackball mouse I used to use to fly planes in battlefield 1942. They required you continually pull up in order not to crash so with a trackball I could just keep scrolling it to keep the plane level instead of constantly lifting and dropping the mouse. It's so old the contact info on the bottom is a fax number.


----------



## R00kie (Mar 29, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, I've had a couple faux leather chairs before, never again. Crazy how that faux leather can get tracked though out the house so fast once it starts pealing.


I'm still scraping chunks out of my carpet


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 29, 2021)

Dinnercore said:


> I can recommend these if anyone is looking to go 4x16GB at a decent speed.
> 
> Part-No. BLM2K16G40C18U4B // 18-19-19-39 • DDR4-4000 • 1.35V
> View attachment 194211


I love that stealth look.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 29, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Yeah, I've had a couple faux leather chairs before, never again. Crazy how that faux leather can get tracked though out the house so fast once it starts pealing.


Yeah, faux leather is pretty much the dumbest material you can have on a chair - all of the drawbacks of both fabric (durability, though even worse!) _and_ leather (sweaty and uncomfortable), yet none of the benefits of either. Ugh. Hope the chair works out well for you though - for the limited adjustability and ergonomic adjustments of those "racing bucket" gaming chairs, they're pretty expensive (and according to GN's investigation, sold at massive markups). Hopefully your body doesn't end up needing adjustments that the chair doesn't have


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Yeah, faux leather is pretty much the dumbest material you can have on a chair - all of the drawbacks of both fabric (durability, though even worse!) _and_ leather (sweaty and uncomfortable), yet none of the benefits of either.


Can't disagree more with this. The right kind of Pleather makes for a great experience! The wrong kind can make sitting unpleasant. It depends on what type is used. It's not a black&white experience like you suggest.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Can't disagree more with this. The right kind of Pleather makes for a great experience! The wrong kind can make sitting unpleasant. It depends on what type is used. It's not a black&white experience like you suggest.


Oh, I'm not saying it can't feel pretty good in the right context. But it will always be hotter and clammier than fabric, and always less durable than leather (and high quality furniture fabrics). The best case scenario for pleather is something that feels good overall and lasts as long as medium quality fabric. Which means that among the three choices, it's definitely towards the bottom, though cheap and shitty fabrics are probably equally bad. I used to have a pleather Ikea office chair in my teens, and I liked it, but after getting a good quality fabric/mesh chair I'm never going back. No way.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 29, 2021)

*Enibon *Handheld Vacuum Cleaner, 120W 7000Pa Powerful Vacuum Cleaner, 2600mAh Rechargeable Battery Vacuum Cleaner, Wireless Wet Dry Handheld Vacuum Cleaner with Washable HEPA Filter.

Arrived a few minutes ago.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Oh, I'm not saying it can't feel pretty good in the right context. But it will always be hotter and clammier than fabric, and always less durable than leather (and high quality furniture fabrics).


Not true. The thing is, there are many different formulae for making "pleather" and many different ways to form those into the finished material. It's actually a very nuanced science, with many varying degrees of "qualities" and characteristics. For example, some forms of the material will absorb and dissipate heat very well but will not absorb moisture. Others will absorb moisture but reflect heat. Still others will resist both.

I meant no offense to you of course. Only wished to point out that making a blanket statement about simulated leather isn't an accurate way of viewing the material.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 30, 2021)

I bought a cpu relid 1151/1150 tool and a classic intel q6700 for my retro build. Its the 2nd fastest cpu my board can support. The fastest is a QX6700 but it cost 5 times more so I try this out and see if its worth the unlocked multiplier or not. Finally can get testing it on the retro mobo. I am one happy camper! Back in 2006 as a young teen boy I was eyeing the people intel core 2 quad q6600 2.4GHz with envy. I was only with my humble E6320 duo core at 1.86GHz. I tell you that 600mhz difference was big then. A 30% clockspeed difference from my duo core. Now after 15 years finally got the high end q6700 with a whopping 2.66GHz! Finally got my dream late but never. Might grab QX6700 for nostalgia.

The q6700 I got it for $13...in 2006 this is $851!?


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 30, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Went and bought myself another Bluetooth adapter, this time from a well-known brand (I have had another one from some random Chinese maker that I don't even know what to call because quite literally there is no company name anywhere, and it was quite shitty, to be frank).
> 
> View attachment 192017
> Nothing too state-of-the-art, but it will do for my needs.
> ...


The dual shock 4 was the best controller I have ever used on pc, unfortunately most of the games doesn't recognize direct input by default, but this can be solved by launching the game from steam big picture. Great acquisition!


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 30, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> The dual shock 4 was the best controller I have ever used on pc, unfortunately most of the games doesn't recognize direct input by default, but this can be solved by launching the game from steam big picture. Great acquisition!


I'm mostly replacing my Logitech F310 here, since it sometimes isn't responding as expected (calibration issues with the trigger buttons, mostly). For Steam games I just use Steam Input, but anything else might go with DS4Windows


----------



## Valantar (Mar 30, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I bought a cpu relid 1151/1150 tool and a classic intel q6700 for my retro build. Its the 2nd fastest cpu my board can support. The fastest is a QX6700 but it cost 5 times more so I try this out and see if its worth the unlocked multiplier or not. Finally can get testing it on the retro mobo. I am one happy camper! Back in 2006 as a young teen boy I was eyeing the people intel core 2 quad q6600 2.4GHz with envy. I was only with my humble E6320 duo core at 1.86GHz. I tell you that 600mhz difference was big then. A 30% clockspeed difference from my duo core. Now after 15 years finally got the high end q6700 with a whopping 2.66GHz! Finally got my dream late but never. Might grab QX6700 for nostalgia.
> 
> The q6700 I got it for $13...in 2006 this is $851!?
> 
> ...


Your board doesn't support 9000-series Core2Quads?


----------



## freeagent (Mar 30, 2021)

I don't have it yet.. probably wont be here for a few weeks.. but ordered it last night.

Thermalright FC140 Dual Tower CPU Cooler radiator With 140mm PWM fan 4PIN RGB For intel 115x 2011 2066 AM4 Computer CPU Cooler|Fans & Cooling| - AliExpress

I'm hoping I can get away with using my existing TR mounting hardware, well see..


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the PG/ITX. If only you put the 4650G in the ITX board, we could have a head to head, 2.0V B-die Renoir bench-off
> 
> you'd win though, my Viper Steels are A0 and shite


2Tb NVMe is my wet dream


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 30, 2021)

Finally arrived:




HD 6XX on the right, next to my old Fidelio's X2 on the left.

Mixed feelings so far. X2's are just too fun in comparison. They lack the sub bass that X2 have. Best example for comparison would be "Gimme the loot" by Notorious BIG. On 6XX drums are "Oom" while on X2's the roll off is much bigger and it turns into "OOOOooom". Don't get me wrong it's accurate and precise on 6XX while X2's can sound muddy if there's too much bass. Both are different, both have their own strengths and weaknesses.



I'm keeping them.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 30, 2021)

basco said:


> plz Mr. Mirtazapine tell us how ya like the sythe amp?
> thx in advance



I do not have a passive speaker to test out the speaker portion of the amp. All I got is my Samson SR950 headphone. I can describe the amp to be rather "vanilla" it does not add on the sound neither does it take out. Rather balanced I guess. Give power to headphone in a rather clean way. Kinda disappointed in a a way but it does really well for my headphone which allow me to hear some detail more clear.



Valantar said:


> Your board doesn't support 9000-series Core2Quads?



Yes.  The motherboard is Asrock 775i65 R3.0. It is a unique put together board that was a transition era board to conroe era. I got this board because it the most powerful board with window 98 support. I wish I buy more when it was cheap and available. The revision 3 of this lga775 socket support a pentium 4, pentium D to the special sauce first generation conroe core 2 duo and core 2 quad. Memory for this board is also DDR1 with only AGP but no pcie. The board also have sata 1 and ide.  I could used my E6320 cpu from old defunct asus p5be-plus I just wanted to max it out though.




Chomiq said:


> Finally arrived:
> 
> HD 6XX on the right, next to my old Fidelio's X2 on the left.
> 
> ...



A senheiser Hd 6XX!? My mind is just saying "HUR DUH SIX HUNGOS" .  I have not been in headphone stuff so long how does it sound to you?


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 30, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> A senheiser Hd 6XX!? My mind is just saying "HUR DUH SIX HUNGOS" .  I have not been in headphone stuff so long how does it sound to you?


It's a rebadged HD650 so pretty much solid and accurate bass, great midrange, great highs, supposedly best open back neutral headphones you can get in this price range.

One hour in and I'm getting used to them. That initial lack of sub base in comparison to X2's now pays back in clarity.


----------



## FireFox (Mar 30, 2021)

Last purchase arrived

*1x EK-Quantum Vector XC3 RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB  
1x EK-Quantum Velocity 






Lots of Fittings ( 51 pieces )



*

*Alphacool Icicle Temperature Sensor Plug G1/4 Chrome*​*

*


After spending 600€+ for Waterblocks and Fittings *EKWB *was so generous that they gave me a *Pen * at least it is not plastic.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 30, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It's a rebadged HD650 so pretty much solid and accurate bass, great midrange, great highs, supposedly best open back neutral headphones you can get in this price range.
> 
> One hour in and I'm getting used to them. That initial lack of sub base in comparison to X2's now pays back in clarity.


I wouldn't trust any judgement of bass response from the first hours of listening - speaker membranes need some use to arrive at their final sound profile after all. My HD599s definitely sounded a bit anemic initially, but after leaving them playing stuff overnight at medium volume I've since found them excellent all around. Definitely more audible bass response after that initial warm-up cycle.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 30, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Finally arrived:
> View attachment 194528
> HD 6XX on the right, next to my old Fidelio's X2 on the left.
> 
> ...


Dude, your headphones need a shave...


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 30, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Dude, your headphones need a shave...


Tell me about it, velour combined with dusty AF apartment.


----------



## Valantar (Mar 30, 2021)

SenditMakine said:


> 2Tb NVMe is my wet dream


It's definitely nice to have - I've set it up with a 400GB system + apps partition with the rest being games only, and since putting it to use I've transferred my entire previous library + installed about 400GB of new games (got to get that backlog sorted!), yet I've still got 450GB left on the games partition. Contrast that to my previous setup with a 500GB NVMe C: drive fluctuating between 50-100GB free and a SATA games drive wiht roughly the same (any more and performance would tank, so ...). Definitely happy with this. And there's a second m.2 slot if I ever need more, but at this point I could stand to uninstall a thing or two instead. 2TB is plenty.


Chomiq said:


> Tell me about it, velour combined with dusty AF apartment.


You should try one of those sticky lint rollers on them


----------



## SenditMakine (Mar 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> It's definitely nice to have - I've set it up with a 400GB system + apps partition with the rest being games only, and since putting it to use I've transferred my entire previous library + installed about 400GB of new games (got to get that backlog sorted!), yet I've still got 450GB left on the games partition. Contrast that to my previous setup with a 500GB NVMe C: drive fluctuating between 50-100GB free and a SATA games drive wiht roughly the same (any more and performance would tank, so ...). Definitely happy with this. And there's a second m.2 slot if I ever need more, but at this point I could stand to uninstall a thing or two instead. 2TB is plenty.
> 
> You should try one of those sticky lint rollers on them


yeah, im saving for one of those, sounds like real fun!


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> You should try one of those sticky lint rollers on them


Ducktape works wonders


----------



## Jetster (Mar 31, 2021)

*$200*


----------



## Valantar (Mar 31, 2021)

Jetster said:


> *$200*


Not bad! Are you shucking it or keeping it intact?


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Mar 31, 2021)

Jetster said:


> *$200*



Where you got the drive? That is a great price. My 14tb from amazon is higher than that. So far I have great time using this external 14tb.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 31, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Where you got the drive? That is a great price. My 14tb from amazon is higher than that. So far I have great time using this external 14tb.



Newegg had a sale, it said sold out but it was in my cart so i bought it. Not gonna shuck it, its just for a cold backup and i like the warranty
I have an 8 Tb right now that I am out growing


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 31, 2021)

My custom cables arrived. Since I started the SFF route with the NR200, I realized thatt custom cables are a must. I've been eyeing cablemod as they have international shipping and their configurator is easy to use but it is quite expensive. A set of the bare minimums to make it work costs around $100 + shipping and I'm not in the US. To add they currently are backlogged and can not say when your order would be fulfilled.

I saved up and when it is time to bite the bullet, I started looking around for better options and found this etsy store who can do custom cables. I just sent him a message and he replied immediately. I said I need cables for the nr200 and my power supply is a CM750 SFX gold and he gave suggested dimensions to me. He suggested that I measure myself and give him the length and so I did and placed orders for silicone cables. You can choose braided, unsleeved and silicone.

The silicone cables are soft and feels like a joy to build in. The price is less than $50 shipped. You can search for Dreambigbyray.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 31, 2021)

Second 6900XT


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 31, 2021)

Jetster said:


> *$200*


Damn, that's about what I paid for an 8TB version of that at the tail end of last year.
The 14TB version goes for $333 here...



Valantar said:


> Not bad! Are you shucking it or keeping it intact?


I think a lot of them are SMR drives now, so no good shucking.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 31, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Damn, that's about what I paid for an 8GB version of that at the tail end of last year.


$200 for 8GB?! Wow you get screwed


----------



## milewski1015 (Mar 31, 2021)

Valantar said:


> The strap attachment on my Garmin Forerunner 35 broke again, and this time I don't think it's fixable. Having glued it twice before it was expected, but still disappointing as the watch still works well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a Forerunner 45 myself. Very happy with it. In the same boat as you - don't want/need smart watch functionality beyond notifications. I agree that battery life is solid, and the featureset is great for the price (especially since I get a nice discount working part-time at a store that sells Garmins). I've found the GPS accuracy to be pretty good. It was originally slow to find the satellites for me, but seems to have improved over time. As far as HR accuracy, wrist-based isn't exactly the gold standard. A light is shined through your skin and uses the amount of light reflected back to a diode on the watch to determine HR. Accuracy is dependent on the algorithm chosen by the manufacturer (which are often proprietary to each company), as well as proper positioning of the watch on your wrist and proper tightness of the band to ensure a lack of movement. Basically what this boils down to is that wrist-based HR isn't as accurate as chest-measured HR (with a HR strap or something), and certainly not as accurate as something like an EKG. For training purposes where you're generally looking to be within a target HR range, it's sufficient, but I wouldn't consider it gospel by any means. That can be extrapolated to the other metrics the watch provides that are HR-dependent, like the VO2 max estimation. Estimating VO2 max using pace and (approximate) HR is never going to be as accurate as a lab test where the oxygen inspired and expired is constantly measured.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 31, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> $200 for 8GB?! Wow you get screwed


----------



## Tomgang (Mar 31, 2021)

So finally I got one of the main parts that prevented me from starting my pc build project: 2 systems in 1 case.

I have early this year and the end of 2020 posted image and info about my plans and parts I already have gotten home.

While I still missing Ryzen 9 5950X and new RTX cards, I got my hands on a Ryzen 5 5600X. So I can now begin to build the little mini-itx system (the other system will be a normal sized atx).

Now i just need to order a better cpu cooler than stock, SSD, HDD, fans and a few other parts. And then I am officially moving on from X58 after almost 12 years on X58.

Sorry about first picture, it's taken with a phone and I am not at a pc so I can change it the comming days because of Easter.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 31, 2021)

under $1500
my daughter is gonna be psyched when she sees her now build,
 although it wont be very climactic, since i bought her a new case recently & im reusing it


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 2, 2021)

Running out of space on the SSDs I have and found a decent model for a good price. Will become my new boot drive.



Edit: Well, I’m an idiot. Apparently my second M.2 slot only supports PCIe M.2 devices and not SATA M.2, so I’d have to leave my current 1TB WD Blue 3D SATA M.2 in the CPU connected slot for it be detected. That would force me to put this new drive in the slot limited to PCIe 2.0 x4 instead of 3.0 x4. Will that significantly hinder anything in terms of this being a boot drive?


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 2, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> under $1500
> my daughter is gonna be psyched when she sees her now build,
> although it wont be very climactic, since i bought her a new case recently & im reusing it
> 
> View attachment 194776


11700k and a 212? 
i am really interested in temperatures


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2021)

i didnt make it clear in that post, all those components didnt go together. the i7 replaced an 8600k that i was running, that is what the 212 is for. the i7 goes under a NH-U12S, but its functionally no different than the 212, they both have similar capabilities, & it works great with the i7, or the 8600k. the 212 is a very capable HSF, despite it being an old design.

heres the temp/Performance from 100% utilization over 5 minutes as a example
its idle fluctuates between the low 30's to 40's


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2021)

So after I got my ryzen 5 5600X cpu (see post #6625) and I have ordered some other parts like SSD I expect to come by the end of next week or beginning of the week after, to begin my build for real now and move away from X58. I also got some new thermal paste to try out. Normally I would not post just thermal paste, but I will do an exception this time. Cause it's not your every paste. I will let the image talk for it self. It was quite a hassle to get it. At least in my country it was, just like many other things is right now. Litterly only 3 stores had this on there list and not home in the entire country. Had to being stubborn and keep trying looking out for it. sooner or later it will pay off. Just as with the 5600X I got to all most msrp even.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2021)

that stuff is expensive! i thought it was a typo.
i hope it out performs other pastes by 25%-50% , cuz it sure is priced 25%-50%+ higher.
its red, & Mx-5 (which was unimpressive) is blue


apparently bear-woman endorses it


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2021)

New phone arrived, a Poco M3. (by Xiaomi)
Using a stock photo as I haven't worked out how to take a pic of the phone with the phone camera, without a mirror.  



It's a little fiddly to set up, not as straight forward as other Androids I've had, but works well so far.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> that stuff is expensive! i thought it was a typo.
> i hope it out performs other pastes by 25%-50% , cuz it sure is priced 25%-50%+ higher.
> its red, & Mx-5 (which was unimpressive) is blue
> 
> ...


if you mean me. yes it´s expensive. But frankly all the parts for my pc is expensive, so why shut thermal paste be different


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> 11700k and a 212?
> i am really interested in temperatures


heres a update on the cpus performance under that 120mm Air HSF
i enabled power limit unlock, which runs the i7 at highest clocks i guess not sure, but it does run at higher Frequency, & it runs hotter, but the cooler keeps the chip in check.






Tomgang said:


> if you mean me


i was mainly commenting on the silly prices grizzly lists their products at, nothing personal regarding you. You just happened to be the person to post a new product of theirs id not seen yet.
i own grizzly products, certainly youre no different than a billion other tech customers including myself.

theyre going for the whole "*we are so good, we dont need to compete pricewise with other 'lesser' companies*" approach, which is fine, but at the end of the day AS5 will perform just as well as any TIM they release at $50/Gram, regardless if its pink, purple, green, or any other color. 

*see, im guilty too. out of all these, id say the Noctua is by far the most consistent as well as the AS5, despite people pointing out how its conductive!!! da duh daaaaa, like anyone has ever damaged their pc from AS5*


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> heres a update on the cpus performance under that 120mm Air HSF
> i enabled power limit unlock, which runs the i7 at highest clocks i guess not sure, but it does run at higher Frequency, & it runs hotter, but the cooler keeps the chip in check.
> 
> View attachment 195122
> ...


yes there is no douts that thermal grizzly is not cheap. But if it works, i ready to pay the price to maximixe my overclock potential and i all ready use the none extreme on my I7 980X. As i stick to aircooling, i have to try to find other ways to improve it exsample with better thermal paste.

But yeah, you are guilty as charged i see.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 3, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> aircooling


have you tried Noctua NT-H1?
it gave me one of my best results with my 11700K at 5+ Ghz with  air.

AS5    coolermaster Gel TIM also gave good results


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> have you tried Noctua NT-H1?
> it gave me one of my best results with my 11700K at 5+ Ghz with  air.
> 
> AS5    coolermaster Gel TIM also gave good results


Nope i have not tried noctua paste. But i am properly getting something with the cooler i have ordered to my 5600X. Else i have gone straig from Artic silver 5 to Kryounaut and now to the extreme paste.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 3, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> yes there is no douts that thermal grizzly is not cheap. But if it works, i ready to pay the price to maximixe my overclock potential


Do you get 10c decrease for the price?


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Do you get 10c decrease for the price?


Properly not alone from the paste. Maybe more like up to 5c degress i will say. This is not about the value aspect. It´s about to cram as much out of the CPU as possible with out frying it.
I do puch my CPU´s. My current I7 980X has been pushed to 4,75 GHz a few times for benchmark purpose. Artic silver 5 dit not allow for that, Kryounaut dit however lower temp so much that it was possible with out CPU thermal throttle. Althrow it was still fairly hot at 1,55 volts.


----------



## Vendor (Apr 4, 2021)

my new mic for youtube videos voice overs
it's just incredible for the price with flexible neck. blue led and stuff. Well designed, lightweight and decent build quality. Zebronics Zeb-Klarity and only costed me ₹899 (12$)


----------



## Komshija (Apr 5, 2021)

Another external backup solution. This is an external disk with the largest capacity that I currently have, others are from 480 GB - 1 TB. Around 55 € on a discount and with three year warranty. And it's in my favorite color.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 5, 2021)

Komshija said:


> Another external backup solution. This is an external disk with the largest capacity that I currently have, others are from 480 GB - 1 TB. Around 55 € on a discount and with three year warranty. And it's in my favorite color.
> 
> View attachment 195369View attachment 195370View attachment 195371
> 
> View attachment 195372


Is that cloth? That's pretty nice. Too few companies do designs like that - it's really hard to mess up IMO, and shouldn't be very expensive either.


----------



## Komshija (Apr 5, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Is that cloth? That's pretty nice. Too few companies do designs like that - it's really hard to mess up IMO, and shouldn't be very expensive either.


It feels and looks like a cloth dipped in some resin. For ~55 € it was a deal of the week. The store had 20 pieces, 10 black and 10 white at this price tag. Blacks were sold out the same day while whites have gone in 3 days. Luckily I don't like black color, so whites were still available the next day when I saw them. 


There were Prestigio DataSafe 1 and 2 with leather, Apacer AC632 with metal body and a few more...


----------



## Mayclore (Apr 5, 2021)

Unfortunately, my old smartphone is about to succumb to a swelling battery, and given how old it is there's no point having it repaired. So, after escaping a miserable 2020 with all my loved ones intact, I decided I'd treat myself to a Samsung Galaxy S21+ 256 GB in Phantom Black (which I managed to snag at a decent discount regardless). It ships today.


----------



## Night (Apr 5, 2021)

Mayclore said:


> Unfortunately, my old smartphone is about to succumb to a swelling battery, and given how old it is there's no point having it repaired. So, after escaping a miserable 2020 with all my loved ones intact, I decided I'd treat myself to a Samsung Galaxy S21+ 256 GB in Phantom Black (which I managed to snag at a decent discount regardless). It ships today.



Have you considered S20 or S20 FE, apparently it has better build with glass sandwich, bigger resolution, battery life is similar to S20, at least according to GSMarena. S21 has flat screen (better for tampered glass protection), but aesthetically less 'flagshippy'. S20 (FE) should be somewhat cheaper than S21.


----------



## Mayclore (Apr 5, 2021)

Night said:


> Have you considered S20 or S20 FE, apparently it has better build with glass sandwich, bigger resolution, battery life is similar to S20, at least according to GSMarena. S21 has flat screen (better for tampered glass protection), but aesthetically less 'flagshippy'. S20 (FE) should be somewhat cheaper than S21.


I think you're confusing the S21 with the S21+. I didn't get the base S21 with the polycarbonate back. What I got has Gorilla Glass Victus on both sides of the aluminum frame. And, anyway, a 256 GB S20 FE was about $20 cheaper than what I paid for my S21+, so I'm not terribly bothered.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 5, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> like anyone has ever damaged their pc from AS5


*coughs*

But then, I'm a known special person with thermal paste.  Said incident happened when I was a teen, so extra heaps of stupid.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 5, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> *coughs*



I'll bet someone did not read this carefully:


----------



## Jetster (Apr 5, 2021)

AS5 is still my go to

Its also toxic


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I'll bet someone did not read this carefully:
> View attachment 195404


I'm a frog...  I used the instruction manual to build a house.  Twas only responsible.



Jetster said:


> Its also toxic


Don't tell me what to do!


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 6, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I'm a frog.


For the record, I made my comment when the only thing in yours was the coughing.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> For the record, I made my comment when the only thing in yours was the coughing.


I can't type fast jumping between keys, so I edit a lot.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 6, 2021)

You killed a board with AS5?

I wonder if it was your story I read about.. 

Questioning my memory atm..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2021)

i always get a laugh when people are against AS5 due to its conductivity, they wont use it , since theres alternatives, but they have a custom loop, filled with what???

my point is, saying AS5 is dangerous is stating the obvious, anyone who thinks its safe to ingest AS5, or spread it around their motherboard, should also avoid misusing the following:

knives,
water
fists
horses
cups
pillows
rope
cars
poison
deadlier poison
fire
even bigger fire
electricity
large bites of food
ALL thermal paste
the list goes on

you can damage your property, or hurt yourself with anything, making everything safe , is an assumption that everyone is an idiot.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 6, 2021)

freeagent said:


> You killed a board with AS5?
> 
> I wonder if it was your story I read about..
> 
> Questioning my memory atm..


Technically a gpu.  I think it was a radeon 9700 Pro.

I smothered it.



jboydgolfer said:


> is an assumption that everyone is an idiot.


Everyone is born an idiot.  Just some of us grow out of it.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2021)

Time to start shucking and get my new RAID5 array up and running.





I wonder how many people will be triggered by running 12TB drives in RAID5.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice!



newtekie1 said:


> I wonder how many people will be triggered by running 12TB drives in RAID5.



Why would we be triggered?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Why would we be triggered?


Because there are too many people here that say RAID5 with large drives should never be done.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 6, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Because there are too many people here that say RAID5 with large drives should never be done.


Because the time to rebuild the parity would be too long, I take it? I mean, sure, if two or more drives in an array fail, you're screwed, I understand that, but it's highly unlikely (unless they get hit by lightning or they all fall to the floor at the same time, to name two unlikely but possible things that could happen).


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Because the time to rebuild the parity would be too long, I take it? I mean, sure, if two or more drives in an array fail, you're screwed, I understand that, but it's highly unlikely (unless they get hit by lightning or they all fall to the floor at


After one failure when other disks "replace" and perform tasks instead of the defective drive, that means they will deteriorate faster. And it is only a matter of time before the second drive will fail
Plus if the RAID is not monitored, and a drive failure not noticed or replaced. Well you get what I'm saying
But giving you should have a back up anyway


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 6, 2021)

Jetster said:


> After one failure when other disks "replace" and perform tasks instead of the defective drive, that means they will deteriorate faster. And it is only a matter of time before the second drive will fail
> Plus if the RAID is not monitored, and a drive failure not noticed. Well you get what I'm saying
> But giving you should have a back up anyway


Add to that when you source all your drives at the same time, when they reach the end of their lifetime, boom they all start dropping. That's a good surprise waiting in the future. Oh gonna replace a drive, another surprise...

With enough experience over time with RAID, you grow tired of these nonstop issues and caveats. I used to think I "needed" to have one big ass depository for data... but after years of it and do not care for counting the times the shit has gone down, do not wish it on anyone. And yea, I got over the "need" for a large drive, ten ft pole nowadays.


----------



## Night (Apr 6, 2021)

Mayclore said:


> I think you're confusing the S21 with the S21+. I didn't get the base S21 with the polycarbonate back. What I got has Gorilla Glass Victus on both sides of the aluminum frame. And, anyway, a 256 GB S20 FE was about $20 cheaper than what I paid for my S21+, so I'm not terribly bothered.


You're right, S21+ has glass back.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Because the time to rebuild the parity would be too long, I take it? I mean, sure, if two or more drives in an array fail, you're screwed, I understand that, but it's highly unlikely (unless they get hit by lightning or they all fall to the floor at the same time, to name two unlikely but possible things that could happen).


Yep.


Jetster said:


> But giving you should have a back up anyway


This array is the backup.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> With enough experience over time with RAID, you grow tired of these nonstop issues and caveats. I used to think I "needed" to have one big ass depository for data... but after years of it and do not care for counting the times the shit has gone down, do not wish it on anyone. And yea, I got over the "need" for a large drive, ten ft pole nowadays.


I built a RAID6 over three years ago with FreeNAS ZFS. Running 24/7 not one issue, hasn't even shut down except for a few updates (knocks on wood)


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 6, 2021)

Jetster said:


> I built a RAID6 over three years ago with FreeNAS ZFS. Running 24/7 not one issue, hasn't even shut down except for a few updates (knocks on wood)


NAS products are not anywhere as bad as running a RAID card. They're pretty reliable as they insulate the owner from issues. However going on your own with a RAID card exposes you to a lot of issues. Though with hw, it is stupid fast. I'd be wary when you get to the 4-5 year mark on your drives or whatever their warranty end date is. Array'd drives from similar date of production tend to go within the same timeframe. When you start getting close start cycling new drives into the array.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 6, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> NAS products are not anywhere as bad as running a RAID card. They're pretty reliable as they insulate the owner from issues. However going on your own with a RAID card exposes you to a lot of issues. Though with hw, it is stupid fast. I'd be wary when you get to the 4-5 year mark on your drives or whatever their warranty end date is. Array'd drives from similar date of production tend to go within the same timeframe. When you start getting close start cycling new drives into the array.


My FreeNAS is a built system with a LSI RAID card in HBA mode. 5 - 6Tb drives and I've already got a few drives waiting to swap out later.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 6, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Time to start shucking and get my new RAID5 array up and running.
> 
> View attachment 195438
> 
> ...


Are those SMR?


----------



## thesmokingman (Apr 6, 2021)

Jetster said:


> My FreeNAS is a built system with a LSI RAID card in *HBA* mode. 5 - 6Tb drives and I've already got a few drives waiting to swap out later.


Like I wrote you're not using HW RAID, you're using it in HBA mode ala zfs. It's good that you are prepped for cycling drives.


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 6, 2021)

milewski1015 said:


> Running out of space on the SSDs I have and found a decent model for a good price. Will become my new boot drive.
> 
> View attachment 195042
> 
> Edit: Well, I’m an idiot. Apparently my second M.2 slot only supports PCIe M.2 devices and not SATA M.2, so I’d have to leave my current 1TB WD Blue 3D SATA M.2 in the CPU connected slot for it be detected. That would force me to put this new drive in the slot limited to PCIe 2.0 x4 instead of 3.0 x4. Will that significantly hinder anything in terms of this being a boot drive?


The Pilot-E is a very good choice for a boot drive due to its high 4K performance. PCIe 2.0 x4 will limit its sequential speeds to just over 1 GB/s. But the random performance (which chiefly matters to the OS) should remain unaffected. That said, 2 TB is a lot of space to waste on a boot drive


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 6, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> The Pilot-E is a very good choice for a boot drive due to its high 4K performance. PCIe 2.0 x4 will limit its sequential speeds to just over 1 GB/s. But the random performance (which chiefly matters to the OS) should remain unaffected. That said, 2 TB is a lot of space to waste on a boot drive


Yeah, I ran CrystalDiskInfo and noticed that not long after updating my post. I ended up picking up an M.2 add-in card for the SATA M.2 so I can put the Pilot-E in the proper M.2 slot. Yeah, 2TB is a lot for strictly a boot drive, and I certainly don't need NVME, but I'll also put games on it and if DirectStorage offers any tangible loading time benefits then I'll be able to leverage that a bit.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 7, 2021)

Caught this on clearance at OD ($67). I'll see if I can re-partition for Windows as is, but will probably husk it for the drive 

edit: it repartitioned like a champ, no fuss no muss, but I'll probably still husk it, since a couple of my server drives are starting to show some signs of age. Even if it's a WD Blue, $70 is a solid price, and I get a USB3 enclosure.

second edit: it's a WD Red, so now I've got a good 4Tb WD Red for about $25 less than Amazon, and a USB3/SATA powered interface. Works for me   Will swap it to the server this weekend


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 8, 2021)

Time to find out if the 212 EVO is as behind the times as folks like to say.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 8, 2021)

So this turned up, another part for an iTX build i'll be doing.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 8, 2021)

Just bought android tv box,  H96 max with 4gb ram and 64 internal memory with android 10
since i want to try something for easy browsing and for having fun
hook it to usb extention, and it runs pretty good, UFD is fine
test it then i install lightroom, and it's kinda surprise me that lightroom runs pretty well on tv box, although when editing it's kinda slow. 









but i need to buy some fans since it runs pretty hot


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2021)

not a fan of how the heatsink is 4 inches longer than the PCB


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 8, 2021)

The first OS SSD has arrived for my 2 in 1 case system. But dam it takes its goddam time to get parts home to build a new system in these shortage and covid-19 times. HDD, fans and some other stuff will first arrive in early may. It's not a good time to build in. Started getting parts home november last year and I am still waiting. GPU'S I have given up on for now. I have case, memory, mini-itx motherboard, Ryzen 5 5600X and other parts ready. But still need more like 5950X and gpu's.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 8, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> not a fan of how the heatsink is 4 inches longer than the PCB
> 
> View attachment 195817
> 
> ...



Why's that?  Guess I'd prefer longer vs. taller or wider.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 8, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Time to start shucking and get my new RAID5 array up and running.
> 
> View attachment 195438
> 
> ...



Sweet sweet WD HDD! I got the 12TB too but it came in the older blue package. They are great drives with 210MB/s read/write. I used it with my laptop.  I returned my wd 14tb as I wanted to rebuy it from amazon at a lower price and amazon stupid policy don't refund the price difference insisting a return to be done and rebuy. My return is stuck and I have no hdd no refund yet plus price is now higher rather than lower. Should have kept it then.





Valantar said:


> Are those SMR?



They are CMR. I filled this up fully and I never got speed penalty thus far. Currently there are no wd drive being SMR for above 8TB. Only 8TB AND below is where drive is SMR for WD. Higher capacity is rather safe. Often time 12TB and above are derated HGST server drive or their normal line red drives that ran at 5400rpm rather than 7200rpm.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Guess I'd prefer longer vs. taller or wider.


id prefer the shroud be the _same _length as the PcB personally.

i just ordered it, its not for me.  it bothers me that this card costs as much as a 3080 & i get MSI is trying the 'its premium' route, but in my book, the only way this card could be worth more than a 3080, is if they installed a 3080 under the shroud. this card cost $750+ , a reference 3080 is around that price. actually, this card cost me more than the last 3080 i bought


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 8, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> not a fan of how the heatsink is 4 inches longer than the PCB
> 
> View attachment 195817
> 
> ...



How many 3070s, 3080s, 3090s were you able to buy this year?...
You have showed us many...


----------



## Night (Apr 8, 2021)

This is my new Nvidia RTX 3080 that I bought at MSRP:


----------



## milewski1015 (Apr 8, 2021)

Unfortunately didn't take pictures, but the solutions to my M.2 slot oversight arrived yesterday: Silverstone ECM20 M.2 add-in card and MHQJRH M.2 heatsink. Worked late last night, so I didn't get to anything until about 12:15AM. Heatsink feels pretty hefty, and installation on the M.2 was straightforward. Installed my new Pilot-E in the primary M.2 slot, and the WD Blue 3D SATA M.2 on the add-in card. Connected the add-in card to a SATA port, powered on and...nothing. Drive didn't show up in the BIOS, and it didn't even register that I had the add-in card installed. 

Okay Max, think. Maybe it needs drivers. Boot into Windows, do some quick research: nope, no drivers necessary for the ECM20. Power back down, pull the card out, reinstall the M.2. Plug the SATA cable back into the card. Still nothing. Did some more research on unrecognized PCIe devices. Saw people recommending updating the BIOS. Check my board's BIOS versions, there's one listed to improve PCIe device compatibility. Downloaded that and flashed the BIOS (no excessive nervousness needed, thanks UPS!). Boot back into the updated but now stripped down BIOS (yes, I was still running a pre-Zen 2 compatible BIOS so I still had the fancy graphics that were present before MSI stripped it down to fit Zen 2 compatibility on the puny BIOS chips), still no drive detected (and now I don't have the fancy Board Explorer feature that shows me what's connected because stripped down BIOS so I can't even tell if the add-in card is being recognized). Poke around in BIOS a bit more, looking for some setting that would disable the PCIe slots. Nothing found. 




It's about 2:30AM at this point, and I've had a couple IPAs (Happy National Beer Day  ) to supplement my struggles. Getting annoyed as all I wanted was to play some games after getting home, but this 15 minute install has turned into a 2+ hour endeavor. Grumpily decided to go back to square one. Power down, pull the card out, reseat the M.2, reseat the SATA cable...wait..._realization sets in that on the initial SATA cable reseating I never reseated on the motherboard side of things_. Pull the GPU out to get to the SATA ports. There he is, the little bastard...I can see the silver retention tab grinning mischievously at me





as I peer in close to observe the connector poking out of the slot a few millimeters more than it should be...a little push...the retention tab's grin turns to a frown as he slides those couple millimeters firmly into place and snaps to attention, his sabotage ended. Reassemble everything. Boot back into BIOS, and there it is! Drive finally detected. No wonder everybody wants to move to strictly M.2 storage...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> How many 3070s, 3080s, 3090s were you able to buy


20 or so


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 8, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> 20 or so



Are you a crypto millionaire?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 8, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Are you a crypto millionaire?


no, i dont mine, not since bitcoin could be mined on a 6950 & was worth next to nothing. 

theyre purchased for customers, i dont keep them.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 8, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Sweet sweet WD HDD! I got the 12TB too but it came in the older blue package. They are great drives with 210MB/s read/write. I used it with my laptop.  I returned my wd 14tb as I wanted to rebuy it from amazon at a lower price and amazon stupid policy don't refund the price difference insisting a return to be done and rebuy. My return is stuck and I have no hdd no refund yet plus price is now higher rather than lower. Should have kept it then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, good to know that there are still reliably shuckable drives out there. Those 10tb wd elements ones have pretty decent pricing here in Sweden, so I might go for a couple to match my upcoming NAS upgrade. The current 4tb drives are getting full, and are six years old at this point, so it might just be time.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 9, 2021)

5 x 30g GD900 thermal paste for about US$15. This stuff is criminally cheap but the performance is actually really good. I did back-to-back stress testing and it runs about 2°C cooler than Arctic Silver 5 and 1°C cooler than Noctua NT-H1 on a 120W processor. Great longevity, easy to spread and I tested it as non-conductive. I've been using it for 18 months and I swear by it to no end (haven't even had to do any re-applications yet).

RIP the one that got broken in shipping (a common customer complaint) but I think it can be fixed with a dab of super glue.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I think it can be fixed with a dab of super glue.


stick a nail or a thumb tack, or screw in the broken end, it will seal it, stop it from leaking & keep it fresh, then just use that one first

or just a Capri-sun juice box straw


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 9, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> stick a nail or a thumb tack, or screw in the broken end, it will seal it, stop it from leaking & keep it fresh, then just use that one first
> 
> or just a Capri-sun juice box straw



Guess I could, maybe in a little zip-lock bag or something. The super glue method seems to be working for now at least.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Are those SMR?


No they are CMR.


MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Sweet sweet WD HDD! I got the 12TB too but it came in the older blue package. They are great drives with 210MB/s read/write. I used it with my laptop.  I returned my wd 14tb as I wanted to rebuy it from amazon at a lower price and amazon stupid policy don't refund the price difference insisting a return to be done and rebuy. My return is stuck and I have no hdd no refund yet plus price is now higher rather than lower. Should have kept it then.


I ended up catching them for $190 each. I couldn't pass them up.  I've got them shucked, they are all 5400RPM WD Red rebrands it seems. Good enough for what I'm using them for.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 9, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> not a fan of how the heatsink is 4 inches longer than the PCB
> 
> 
> View attachment 195818


Hacksaw the excess off and you'll have a Ventus 2.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Caring1 (Apr 11, 2021)

Impulse buy time.
Saw these and jumped on them, 2 for the price of 1 and still a lot cheaper than any other site which are selling for over Au $100 for one.
Arctis1 Headphones. Au $65 for 2.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 12, 2021)

I noticed a friend's PC was getting heatsoaked because the fan-stop mode on their PSU wasn't exhausting any air. This'll fix it while maintaining dat silence.

Actually the first time I've tried these Redux models. A good reliable fan but you're not quite saving enough money over the newer versions to make me rave about it. The plastics are lower quality and such. Functionally it's great though, you're still getting the SSO bearing reliability and PWM silence which is where it matters.


----------



## ozkisses (Apr 12, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Impulse buy time.
> Saw these and jumped on them, 2 for the price of 1 and still a lot cheaper than any other site which are selling for over Au $100 for one.
> Arctis1 Headphones. Au $65 for 2.
> View attachment 196266


You said impulse buy, do you game or was it to make some $ on the resell?

If you intend to use them for gaming they are great for the price and you definitely got a bargain! I had Arctis 1 but now have the 3 with little difference in performance but was looking for something a little softer or less rigid in the headband.  

Unless you are intending for your partner and yourself wearing matching headphones, you could sell one and get the one you keep for free. Great score!


----------



## xrobwx71 (Apr 12, 2021)

Sony - 75" Class XBR X800H Series LED 4K UHD Smart Android TV​




I love the Android Tv OS. 

I had a Vizio and that OS, whatever it's called is ass.


----------



## djisas (Apr 12, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> I noticed a friend's PC was getting heatsoaked because the fan-stop mode on their PSU wasn't exhausting any air. This'll fix it while maintaining dat silence.
> 
> Actually the first time I've tried these Redux models. A good reliable fan but you're not quite saving enough money over the newer versions to make me rave about it. The plastics are lower quality and such. Functionally it's great though, you're still getting the SSO bearing reliability and PWM silence which is where it matters.



I've also bought a few of those 80mm redux, thought the price was alright, but then I got the "newer" version and realized the performance is way better and the number of supplied accesories more than makes up for the price, I needed some Y splitters and good ones would cost more than the difference...



xrobwx71 said:


> Sony - 75" Class XBR X800H Series LED 4K UHD Smart Android TV​
> I love the Android Tv OS.
> 
> I had a Vizio and that OS, whatever it's called is ass.



A tv this big and expensive should have better feet than a couple plastic brackets, I wouldn't trust them with my cats...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> you're still getting the SSO bearing reliability and PWM silence which is where it matters.


i have some of the grey 120mm Noctuas, theyre real nice.
i  got a set of the NF-A12x25's with my Heatsink, & those things are amazingly quiet. at 100% speed, they are barely audible.
i wasnt going to use them, because of the color, but i figured i could make it work, since my motherboard has RGB, i was right too, white lighting makes them look great


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 13, 2021)

Finally found a new card at a price I could agree with


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 13, 2021)

ozkisses said:


> You said impulse buy, do you game or was it to make some $ on the resell?
> 
> If you intend to use them for gaming they are great for the price and you definitely got a bargain! I had Arctis 1 but now have the 3 with little difference in performance but was looking for something a little softer or less rigid in the headband.
> 
> Unless you are intending for your partner and yourself wearing matching headphones, you could sell one and get the one you keep for free. Great score!


Going to onsell hopefully, I don't use headphones although there are times they could be handy.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 13, 2021)

djisas said:


> I've also bought a few of those 80mm redux, thought the price was alright, but then I got the "newer" version and realized the performance is way better and the number of supplied accesories more than makes up for the price, I needed some Y splitters and good ones would cost more than the difference...



That's what I was thinking. Noctua don't just take the extra $10 and give nothing in return. You get the adapters, rubber mounts, better quality plastics, the improved SSO2 bearing, and also the Chromax versions are the same price. The Redux fans are good but normally I'd be inclined to just put down the extra moolah.



jboydgolfer said:


> i have some of the grey 120mm Noctuas, theyre real nice.
> i  got a set of the NF-A12x25's with my Heatsink, & those things are amazingly quiet. at 100% speed, they are barely audible.
> i wasnt going to use them, because of the color, but i figured i could make it work, since my motherboard has RGB, i was right too, white lighting makes them look great



Those NF-A12x25's are dead quiet. I've seen reviews where they output the same noise level at 1000rpm as other fans running at 500rpm.


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 13, 2021)

Just got my 4th RTX3090. This is going into my lab 3970X workstation. Took some effort to secure this at MSRP.

Kinda sad EVGA got rid of the red lips like my first 3090 in my home PC.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 13, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> not a fan of how the heatsink is 4 inches longer than the PCB
> 
> View attachment 195817
> 
> ...


Looks good with that shroud, but off side heatsink is the trend


----------



## xrobwx71 (Apr 13, 2021)

djisas said:


> I've also bought a few of those 80mm redux, thought the price was alright, but then I got the "newer" version and realized the performance is way better and the number of supplied accesories more than makes up for the price, I needed some Y splitters and good ones would cost more than the difference...
> 
> 
> 
> A tv this big and expensive should have better feet than a couple plastic brackets, I wouldn't trust them with my cats...


They are metal. Or, I should say, they felt like metal when I installed them.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 13, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> Those NF-A12x25's are dead quiet.


they are.... & they're also very expensive ($30/each) or so.  not as expensive as those ridiculous corsair 'Liberace' fans, but still expensive.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh sweet. Just got the news. My Ryzen 9 5950X is finally on its way. Just shipped today.

I Will post new image of everything, when I get the last parts home. Then I can finnally begin to build my 2 in 1 system. Unfortunately with out new gpu's. So I will have stick to a gtx 1060 and a gt 1030 I will buy for temporary use as Zen 3 don't have a build in gpu.


----------



## Secret Rival (Apr 13, 2021)

This is my favorite purchase up to date for my build. Thank you to Morbius2021 for being a great guy!
Thank you for this Core p7 - in perfect shape as you said.
Morbius2021 a very good person to deal with, very trustworthy. Thank you so much!


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 13, 2021)

FireWire 400 to Sony iLink cable, VGA cable covers, M.2 E key WiFi card, DVD+R(W?), ThinkPad key thing, trackball ball and mouse base.
All for $2.50 USD.


Spoiler


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> FireWire 400 to Sony iLink cable, VGA cable covers, M.2 E key WiFi card, DVD+R(W?), ThinkPad key thing, trackball ball and mouse base.
> All for $2.50 USD.
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't iLink the "mini-Firewire" Sony used, even in older PS2 models like mine?


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 13, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Wasn't iLink the "mini-Firewire" Sony used, even in older PS2 models like mine?


Yep, my PS2 has an iLink port.
It's the same as FireWire 400, but without the power pins.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 13, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> This is my favorite purchase up to date for my build. Thank you to Morbius2021 for being a great guy!
> Thank you for this Core p7 - in perfect shape as you said.
> Morbius2021 a very good person to deal with, very trustworthy. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 196605View attachment 196606


ive always been curious about those wall mount cases.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 14, 2021)

So it came today. My Ryzen 9 5950X. I dont think i have to say much more about this CPU. So i now have bofh 5600X and 5950X for my 2 in 1 system build. all ready order all the last part i need. Unfortunally some parts will take 2-4 weeks to arrive. So i will wait with posting the rest i need, until i have it all home. GPU wise i have for now dropped RTX cards. Pricing and aviability is just to much right now. My buget dosent allow for buying GPU at the current pricing. So i will take out a GTX 1060 sitting in my current X58 system and i found a new GTX 1050 TI as well to good price compared to what the market pricing is in gennerel. GPU power will be lagging compared to rest of the new system. But it cant be any different until it get´s better.

But first, here is all i got home so far. For those might wanted to know.








						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

Renoir arrived. I wanted to get a shot of an AM4 CPU with the letters bright instead of dark for once:  Nice one! Checking out your bench results in the Zen thread now.




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

I couldn't resist and too the picture while driving :roll:    Where is the seat belt, you should put it on for safety reason




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

That's not it, it just doesn't come across very well in text. It also depends on mood. I'm not in a great one today..  I hope your day goes better for you.  For me, it is my Christmas so I am enjoying best as I can.  Edit: to those getting the Ryzen 5000 series CPU's, are you guys paying...




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

The dual shock 4 was the best controller I have ever used on pc, unfortunately most of the games doesn't recognize direct input by default, but this can be solved by launching the game from steam big picture. Great acquisition!  I'm mostly replacing my Logitech F310 here, since it sometimes...




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

under $1500:pimp: my daughter is gonna be psyched when she sees her now build,  although it wont be very climactic, since i bought her a new case recently & im reusing it :rolleyes:




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

The first OS SSD has arrived for my 2 in 1 case system. But dam it takes its goddam time to get parts home to build a new system in these shortage and covid-19 times. HDD, fans and some other stuff will first arrive in early may. It's not a good time to build in. Started getting parts home...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Alright here is 5950X and this will be my last posting und til i have gotten all the last part home. So stay tuned.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 14, 2021)

Got my new cooler today, it’s a Thermalright Frost Commander 140. It’s nice to work with, easy to mount, excellent fans, and nice fan clips. The unit is nicely done. Sitting there doing nothing and is 5c better than my Le Grand Macho RT with TY-143, and loaded with Linpack Xtreme I see 8-10c cooler temps. Loads in the mid 70s compared to mid 80s.. colour me impressed! Don’t like how it covers my ram but whatever..


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 15, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> So it came today. My Ryzen 9 5950X. I dont think i have to say much more about this CPU. So i now have bofh 5600X and 5950X for my 2 in 1 system build. all ready order all the last part i need. Unfortunally some parts will take 2-4 weeks to arrive. So i will wait with posting the rest i need, until i have it all home. GPU wise i have for now dropped RTX cards. Pricing and aviability is just to much right now. My buget dosent allow for buying GPU at the current pricing. So i will take out a GTX 1060 sitting in my current X58 system and i found a new GTX 1050 TI as well to good price compared to what the market pricing is in gennerel. GPU power will be lagging compared to rest of the new system. But it cant be any different until it get´s better.
> 
> But first, here is all i got home so far. For those might wanted to know.
> 
> Alright here is 5950X and this will be my last posting und til i have gotten all the last part home. So stay tuned.


Wow! 5950x and also 5600x! Their rare cpu for the time being now and price so high. I am curious how your dual system look like! Do you run them to one monitor with a kvm switch?


I got some storage today. I pulled the trigger for the biggest and fastest CMR HDD ever made. This is fully conventional PMR no shingle crap. WD pack 9 platters in this HDD.  The WD 18TB ultrastar HC550, I am regretting this expensive purchase but it is hard to let go as the price almost about the same as 18TB that is shucked and way faster. Plus 5 years warranty on that. Talking about warranty I have trouble registering this server hdd, just got contact with WD and they managed to register it. It was not detect on their normal warranty page. I guess I am holding the pinnacle of HDD perpendicular recording here, it is at the end of PMR technology before going to tech like SMR. Read write on this 18TB is about 275MB/s sequential. I will be sticking to PMR all the way until the day ssd catch up. Even then for long term archival HDD with PMR is still better.

My laptop with 512GB is rather short of space, went with a Sabrent rocket 2TB to migrate over. Damn ssd prices seems to gone up abit. Only this ssd have not gone up so far so I got it.


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 15, 2021)

Fractal Design Meshify S2 populated with four Noctua NF A14 Industrial 3000RPM Fans.
and a NH D15 Chromax.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 15, 2021)

Secret Rival said:


> This is my favorite purchase up to date for my build. Thank you to Morbius2021 for being a great guy!
> Thank you for this Core p7 - in perfect shape as you said.
> Morbius2021 a very good person to deal with, very trustworthy. Thank you so much!
> View attachment 196605View attachment 196606


when your case is bigger than your monitor


----------



## Secret Rival (Apr 15, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> when your case is bigger than your monitor


Nah, not here it isn't!
It is close though, would make a nice mount directly below my Samsung 60" or whatever the hell it is. (A Vizio and Sharp also 60 or so).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2021)

Some time ago I got a Xeon 2667v2. Last week I got a mobo(Machinist X79Z), 32GB of RAM(DDR3-1866 ECC-Reg), a Thermaltake BigTyp Revo heatsink. PSU(EVGA), 1TB SSD(Pioneer) and a bunch of red led fans. I then discovered that the parts were slightly incompatible with mods I had made to my existing CoolerMaster HAF XB EVO case, so I bought a new one. Works perfect. Here's is the result...



Even under full load the CPU never gets above 63C(only one core). For the $85 I paid for the CPU and another $440 for the additional parts above, I'd say it's a solid system for the money spent. Gave the other CM HAF case to my son as he needed it. He had a recent accident involving a baby bottle leaking all over his previous system. 

EDIT; 
Also gave him my RTX2080 as his 2070Super was killed in the accident. 

As I'm planning to get a 3070 or 3080 soon, figured my spare GTX 980 would be alright until then.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 15, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Wow! 5950x and also 5600x! Their rare cpu for the time being now and price so high. I am curious how your dual system look like! Do you run them to one monitor with a kvm switch?
> 
> 
> I got some storage today. I pulled the trigger for the biggest and fastest CMR HDD ever made. This is fully conventional PMR no shingle crap. WD pack 9 platters in this HDD.  The WD 18TB ultrastar HC550, I am regretting this expensive purchase but it is hard to let go as the price almost about the same as 18TB that is shucked and way faster. Plus 5 years warranty on that. Talking about warranty I have trouble registering this server hdd, just got contact with WD and they managed to register it. It was not detect on their normal warranty page. I guess I am holding the pinnacle of HDD perpendicular recording here, it is at the end of PMR technology before going to tech like SMR. Read write on this 18TB is about 275MB/s sequential. I will be sticking to PMR all the way until the day ssd catch up. Even then for long term archival HDD with PMR is still better.
> ...


It´s funny 5800X has good aviability (almost all stores in my country, have them in stock to MSRP) while the rest is still hard to get. 5600X i payed a little bit over MSRP like around 20 USD over MSRP, while 5950X i actually got to MSRP.
For now a single monitor with a KVM switch. But it is my plans to go for dual monitor setup later. Just have to wait. Cause my buget dosent allow for two monitors right now. This new build cost an arm and a leg. Let´s just say my wallet hates me.

I am looking for to get it build. But in these shortage time, patient is needed. I might make a seperate thread on TPU about this new build also about my old setup maybe. If there is interest for it. There will be some unik features like remote start of the PC´s. I will also be using a cooling setup on 5950X i think will be unik. It will be cooled by an noctua nh-d15 chromax.black but stock fans will be switched out with Noctua Industrial IPPC 3000 RPM fans. one 140 MM and one 120 MM fans and as paste i will try out thermal grizzly kryonaut extreme paste. I exspect this can compete with the good 360 MM AIO´s.

I all ready tryed a simular setup on my I7 980X with a Noctua NH-D14 and 3 x 3000 RPM noctua IPPC 120 MM fans and thermal grizzly kryonaut none extreme paste. The result was pretty dam great. Temperaure dropped by all most 10 degrees celsius. from 1500 RPM to 3000 RPM dropped temp alone by 6 degrees celsius and paste gave me the last drop. This allowed me to benchmark I7 980X at 4,75 GHz at 1,55 volts a winter day on aircooling. So based on this, i am now trying out something simular on 5950X. The downside is off cause the noise, 3000 RPM fans is not silent.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2021)

@Tomgang What case for your dual setup? Check out my specs. Just recently got the 5900X.

Im using the Gigabyte M27Q in terms of of monitor 
with KVM


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 15, 2021)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Tomgang What case for your dual setup? Check out my specs. Just recently got the 5900X.
> 
> Im using the Gigabyte M27Q in terms of of monitor
> with KVM


Case is phanteks enthoo 719 (also known as Luxe 2) black coluer. You can also see my monitor in the same link below.









						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

I couldn't resist and too the picture while driving :roll:    Where is the seat belt, you should put it on for safety reason




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 15, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> enthoo 719


Similar internals to what I have. Nice!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 15, 2021)

JrRacinFan said:


> Similar internals to what I have. Nice!!! Enjoy!


I Will for sure enjoy. Just going from X58 and i7 980x to a new platform and cpu is be nice.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 15, 2021)

fwiw, anyone who considers buying the STRIX 3070/3080, it is easily as large, but im guessing larger than my reference 3090, & im confident its heavier too


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 16, 2021)

I bought a replacement logic board for my iMac G5 ALS 2 GHz 17", part number 820-1747-A.
The board came today, but there's a problem. See if you can spot it:


Spoiler











Spoiler: ANSWER



The part number on the new board is 820-1540-A, not 820-1747-A. This means three things:
1. The CPU on here only runs at 1.8 GHz.
2. I can't use my WiFi card as the slot is different.
3. I can't use the board at all since the backlight controller mount is different (on my broken board there's pin sockets, but on this board there's just pins)



The eBay listing did say 820-1747-A, though, and unless you really look, they look almost identical.
So I contacted the eBay seller. They have 99.3% feedback (the one negative review is the buyer being salty - seller accidentally sent the wrong part, they were offered a full refund + shipping to sent the item back, but they said no and left bad feedback instead) so I'm hoping for the best!


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 16, 2021)

Well I am going to be 50 soon and wanted to celebrate it differently but we are once again in lockdown. So I was browsing the other day and found something that will be special. 



			https://www.bestbuy.ca/en-ca/product/asus-rog-strix-g17-17-3-gaming-laptop-eclipse-grey-amd-ryzen-7-5800h-1tb-ssd-16gb-ram-rtx-3060/15263757
		


This is on the Way and should be here today or Monday. This will be my first official Gaming laptop. I like that it has liquid metal. The screen is a 144hz 1080P model. Interestingly I should be able to Game with the IGPU and mine with the DGPU.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 16, 2021)

Got this


----------



## Frick (Apr 16, 2021)

New power supply.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 16, 2021)

Frick said:


> New power supply.
> 
> View attachment 196966


only 500 watts? is that enough?


----------



## Vendor (Apr 16, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> only 500 watts? is that enough?


yeah, should be. Alteast for most midrange systems like the one he owns.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> only 500 watts? is that enough?


For some hardware that doesn't need lots of power, yes.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 16, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> only 500 watts? is that enough?


500W is plenty for the vast majority of PCs. The average gaming PC - something like an i5/Ryzen 5 + 1060/1660 - doesn't even hit 300W while gaming. Anything decent quality at 500W thus has decent upgrade headroom too.


----------



## Frick (Apr 16, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> only 500 watts? is that enough?



Oh yes. The 400W I had before was enough too. The reason I upgraded is because the old one is a very low budget group regulated unit. Felt fine until I got the RTX2060, an actual modern GPU...


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 16, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Well I am going to be 50 soon and wanted to celebrate it differently but we are once again in lockdown. So I was browsing the other day and found something that will be special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be on this site if I wasn't like this. If this laptop is anything like the last one I bought it will probably have a ton of uninstallable bloatware on the drive. I had to replace that drive. I wanted to get the 2TB but I decided on 1TB for $199.



			Amazon.ca
		


I have a Windows key that I can use so I plan to boot the first time and then use a USB drive to upgrade to Windows Pro from home. Hopefully the Mcafee and whatever else they put in will be wiped away and I can have my version of Windows installed. If nothing else I will have an extra TB of storage as I have a huge Gaming library (thank you GOG Galaxy).


----------



## FireFox (Apr 17, 2021)

Replaced my old Router* SpeedPort W921v* with a *Speedport Smart 3


*


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 17, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Replaced my old Router* SpeedPort W921v* with a *Speedport Smart 3
> View attachment 197060*


bundled from your isp?


----------



## FireFox (Apr 17, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> bundled from your isp?


After 11 years using their services ( Telekom ) they have decided to give me something in return for free


----------



## Exsosus (Apr 17, 2021)

The best mouse I've ever purchased, in life. Highly Recommended!!

I bought an Asus Strix Evolve Gaming Mouse. Not being an all to happy fan with Asus, knowing they have had their ups and down, just like most companies do, I tend to remain rather company-neutral in my tech life.

But this time, I cannot stop talking about this mouse to family and friends. I have large hands and finding a mouse that fits can be a challenge. My previous mouse was Roccat which made one called Aimo which had a good fit, but the software, to adjust senstivity in the Roccat app was buggy. With the Strix mouse, adjusting sensitivity is a breeze, and games like Quake, or a more finite slow game like City Skylines or Startopia 2 gives the mouse user a feeling of pure bliss. I've probably miss-clicked a total of 5 times since I bought it.

The colors are adjustable and it is LED lit.

If you have large-ish hands,
Pick one up, you will be overjoyed.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 21, 2021)

It's here!  The Ampere monster I've been waiting for has finally arrived!

It's got the "discontinued" red stripe too.  I thought they stopped doing that?  Oh well, I wanted it anyways. 

You'll have to excuse the mess of wires and misc whatever it goes into.  It's going in a system that is literally in a closet, wired far away for noise reasons.  You also may catch a glimpse of some frog feet, if that's your thing...  (just noticed my socks aren't matching for some reason heh...  pandemic woes)















I might show my rig later, but it REALLY needs a good dusting of the exterior before I am willing to embarrass myself that way.  Thank god for dust filters.


----------



## phill (Apr 21, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> id prefer the shroud be the _same _length as the PcB personally.
> 
> i just ordered it, its not for me.  it bothers me that this card costs as much as a 3080 & i get MSI is trying the 'its premium' route, but in my book, the only way this card could be worth more than a 3080, is if they installed a 3080 under the shroud. this card cost $750+ , a reference 3080 is around that price. actually, this card cost me more than the last 3080 i bought


And the worst of it is that isn't the top model for the MSI cards now...  What used to be the Gaming X cards, is now Surpeme or something models I believe??....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 21, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Replaced my old Router* SpeedPort W921v* with a *Speedport Smart 3
> View attachment 197060*


Did it help you find your lost phone?


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It's here!  The Ampere monster I've been waiting for has finally arrived!
> 
> It's got the "discontinued" red stripe too.  I thought they stopped doing that?  Oh well, I wanted it anyways.
> 
> ...


It's a big brick with style


----------



## FireFox (Apr 21, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did it help you find your lost phone?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 21, 2021)

FireFox said:


>


Telefon suchen <- That's not for finding your lost phone?


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Telefon suchen <- That's not for finding your lost phone?



"Tolles handy suchen"


----------



## FireFox (Apr 21, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Telefon suchen <- That's not for finding your lost phone?


It is to find cordless telephones in case you were drunk and dont know where you left it


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It's here!  The Ampere monster I've been waiting for has finally arrived!
> 
> It's got the "discontinued" red stripe too.  I thought they stopped doing that?  Oh well, I wanted it anyways.
> 
> ...


I Will have to say, I'm a little jealous. I have managed to get everything to my pc, even a Ryzen 9 5950X.

But no rtx 3000 card. It's the only thing I am missing. But have fun with it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 21, 2021)

FireFox said:


> It is to find cordless telephones in case you were drunk and dont know where you left it


I'm aware what it's for, sorry, I guess my attempt at a joke was lost some time ago.


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I Will have to say, I'm a little jealous. I have managed to get everything to my pc, even a Ryzen 9 5950X.
> 
> But no rtx 3000 card. It's the only thing I am missing. But have fun with it.


Your EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING has to last a little longer, so has mine RTX 2070 Super... 

Better wait for next gen then I guess...


----------



## freeagent (Apr 21, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'm aware what it's for, sorry, I guess my attempt at a joke was lost some time ago.


I feel like that daily so don't feel bad 

I know what it feels like to not be understood


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 21, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Your EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING has to last a little longer, so has mine RTX 2070 Super...
> 
> Better wait for next gen then I guess...


My gtx 1080 TI is sold. I only have a measly gtx 1060 6 GB right now. Snif, hulk, cries...


----------



## P4-630 (Apr 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> My gtx 1080 TI is sold. I only have a measly gtx 1060 6 GB right now. Snif, hulk, cries...



Well some years ago I had to do with intel igpu while I was waiting for Pascal.... So that really wasn't all that great for gaming..


----------



## R00kie (Apr 21, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Well some years ago I had to do with intel igpu while I was waiting for Pascal.... So that really wasn't all that great for gaming..


I'll one up that, I had to use an nvidia 7025 for a month, my gaming experience was lackluster, to say the least


----------



## X71200 (Apr 21, 2021)

Here's an Xtrfy M4 and a high end harmonica.. lol.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 21, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Well some years ago I had to do with intel igpu while I was waiting for Pascal.... So that really wasn't all that great for gaming..


No that had suck for gaming for sure. It's just, when you are used to a gtx 1080 TI and then downgrade to a gtx 1060 for temporary use and now are stuck with it. It's not fun either, specially when I was planning for a rtx 3080 maybe ti model.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 21, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Your EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti SC2 GAMING has to last a little longer, so has mine RTX 2070 Super...
> 
> Better wait for next gen then I guess...


I'd really advise hoping on the evga waitlist queue system.  Yes you will wait months, but it works.



Tomgang said:


> My gtx 1080 TI is sold. I only have a measly gtx 1060 6 GB right now. Snif, hulk, cries...


oof.  At least the 1060 can do 1080p mostly ok...


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It's got the "discontinued" red stripe too.  I thought they stopped doing that?  Oh well, I wanted it anyways.
> 
> 
> View attachment 197593
> ...



Interesting.  I have the red stripe on the back plate, but no red on the box graphics.  Received mine direct from EVGA at the beginning of the month.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 21, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Interesting.  I have the red stripe on the back plate, but no red on the box graphics.  Received mine direct from EVGA at the beginning of the month.


Wonder when these changes all occured, interesting.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I'd really advise hoping on the evga waitlist queue system.  Yes you will wait months, but it works.
> 
> 
> oof.  At least the 1060 can do 1080p mostly ok...


It's not sufficient for my wishes. But no matter what, I really don't have a choice than to use it or pay a scalper absurd prices for a card. Some stores in my country dosent even take new orders for new cards because they have so many unfinished orders.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It's not sufficient for my wishes. But no matter what, I really don't have a choice than to it or pay absurd prices for a card.


Yeah, sadly thats the world right now.  Hop on a waitlist and pray is about all you can do...


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, sadly thats the world right now.  Hop on a waitlist and pray is about all you can do...


I am all ready on list for evga EU and some stores in my country. But it's really bad. Some stores dosent even take new orders cause they have so many unfinished orders.

It will take months to get these orders shipped at the rate it goes now and nvidia has officially also told that there shortage alone can last the rest of the year.

For now I have given up on getting a rtx 3000 card. It's simply to expensive, to difficult and cost to much time to try and find one. 

But I have one good news, I can maybe get a gtx 1660 super in exchange for my GTX 1060 and some crash to go with. Still not what I want, but at least it's a bit more powerful. That will make it less painful to wait for a proper gpu.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It will take months to get these orders shipped at the rate it goes now and nvidia has officially also told that there shortage alone can last the rest of the year.


Took me 6 months.  Just be glad you are on a list somewhere, rather than just joining.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Took me 6 months.  Just be glad you are on a list somewhere, rather than just joining.


Yikes 6 months. That's a long time to wait for a gpu. But we really don't have any other choice. I've been on a list's for 3 months now.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 21, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Yikes 6 months. That's a long time to wait for a gpu. But we really don't have any other choice. I've been on a list's for 3 months now.


Yep basically since day 1.  May your wait be not much longer.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Yep basically since day 1.  May your wait be not much longer.


I sure hope so, that the wait will be over soon.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 23, 2021)

I came up with this mini project idea after seeing bigclivedotcom's video on making a dust filter using a computer fan:










The concept is good but I did my own interpretation of it. First I took a Silverstone Air Penetrator 140mm fan and gutted it of the blades, motor and wires. Then I attached a Noctua P14S Redux 1500rpm fan onto the frame and used a 140mm dust filter to clamp the paper towel sheet (which is also a filter media) onto the grille side of the Silverstone frame. I wired up a 12V wall socket power adapter and it runs good.

In terms of cost it was about US$36 in total, which is pretty good considering the size and how much air those pressure-optimized blades can move. Power consumption is only 2.4 watts.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 24, 2021)

At last, I decided on a replacement for my ancient Lumia 640 XL and bought a Motorola G9 Power.

Nothing too extravagant, but it will do its job just fine for the next 3 years, maybe 5 if no one comes up with demanding crap that I actually want on my phone


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 24, 2021)

Motorola still exists?!


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 24, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> Motorola still exists?!



Yes and no.





I take it you haven't seen a single phone from these guys over there?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 24, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> Motorola still exists?!


What are you talking about? They never went away. They've transitioned a few times as shown above, but they're still kicking strong.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 24, 2021)

They exist, mobile phones are only under Lenovos ownership, but yes, they are around.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 25, 2021)

Needed some hands on with 11th gen and these are the parts I found most interesting while being pretty cheap. Haven't decided if I am going to stick it in a P500A or 500D probably going to pair it with a GX750 I have not doing anything atm.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 25, 2021)

Today's yard sale scores...












...an EVGA GTX 750 Ti, an EVGA 500B PSU, and an LG WH14NS40 (sadly SVC NS40, so firmware downgrade will probably be difficult, if not impossible) Blu-ray burner. They were priced at $50, $10, and $30 respectively, and I talked the seller down to $68 for everything.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 25, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> and an LG WH14NS40 (sadly SVC NS40, so firmware downgrade will probably be difficult, if not impossible) Blu-ray burner.


Why is this a thing?


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 25, 2021)

Fedex overnight from the Asus Store. Newegg still has no stock...

Couldn't bring myself to purchase an 11900K - nope, since I'm air-cooling, grabbed a binned 11600K 6core, and it's running great.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Fedex overnight from the Asus Store. Newegg still has no stock...
> 
> Couldn't bring myself to purchase an 11900K - nope, since I'm air-cooling, grabbed a binned 11600K 6core, and it's running great.
> 
> ...


Nice! Also, welcome to TPU! Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 25, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Nice! Also, welcome to TPU! Hope you enjoy your stay


Thank you.   

I got (2) of these 24-pin right angle adapters to clean up the cabling a bit on the M13A board. Honestly, I never knew these existed until recently, now I don't have that thick cable sticking way up in the air. 

Got (2) since it's possible to connect them for a complete 180degree even cleaner 24-pin feed, but for now, I'm just trying out a single.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Honestly, I never knew these existed until recently,


I literally learned about it right now 

Might have to consider getting one or two. Would help a lot with cable routing.


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 25, 2021)

gdallsk said:


> I'll one up that, I had to use an nvidia 7025 for a month, my gaming experience was lackluster, to say the least


Defeat my ATI 3D Rage II +DVD PCI.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 25, 2021)

Yeah those 90 degree angle ATX converters exist. You can find some on sites that sell WC parts and accessories I think, such as Performance PCs.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Fedex overnight from the Asus Store. Newegg still has no stock...
> 
> Couldn't bring myself to purchase an 11900K - nope, since I'm air-cooling, grabbed a binned 11600K 6core, and it's running great.
> 
> ,,,,


Can I ask how much? I'm way overdue for an upgrade, and I could probably convince myself I don't need a K


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 25, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> Can I ask how much? I'm way overdue for an upgrade, and I could probably convince myself I don't need a K



The 11600K? 

Got a binned one from Siliconlottery, it was $339, not too bad, about $60 over msrp for the binning.

He also has some 11600Ks for $249 and $259 below msrp I do believe. 

------

@X71200, Got the 24-pin right angle adapters from MNPCTech, Bill Owen and his group. He put together a nice video on the subject. 

But yea, probably can purchase them anywhere...


----------



## R00kie (Apr 25, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Defeat my ATI 3D Rage II +DVD PCI.


the lowest I ever went was a RAGE 128 pro, so yeah, you got me there


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why is this a thing?


The software I use to back up Blu-rays has a feature that lets it rip UHD disks, and improves speed overall. Problem is, that feature only works in version 1.02 of the firmware or a patched version of 1.03.

My main burner (a WH16NS40 SVC NS50) had 1.03 when I got it and I managed to downgrade it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 26, 2021)

i feel like that 90degree 20pin adapter would put more stress on the plug than without. 
im sure the PSU cable rests better with the 90degree angle, but i dunno, it seems easier to me just to kink the cable. 

interesting  regardless


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 26, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i feel like that 90degree 20pin adapter would put more stress on the plug than without.
> im sure the PSU cable rests better with the 90degree angle, but i dunno, it seems easier to me just to kink the cable.
> 
> interesting  regardless



Good point, so I did some checking for any unusually heavy forces and/or vectors on the 24-pin cable and right angle adapter and everything looks good, but then my build is a 45degree angled test bench with the 24-pin at the very bottom and it's weight is somewhat supported by an internal deck (both images below).

Primochill launched a new Wetbench line, the Wetbench SX Basic, Pro, and Complete, I grabbed the SX Pro and I'm loving it so far. But I completely understand test benches are not everyone's cup of tea. 

------

Also grabbed this Icydock 4bay mobile rack for this build, only $59 totally cool price, loving it since it accommodates raw drives both SSD and HDD without attaching the drives to separate internal trays or caddies - just shove the drives in and eject them hot swap, it's simple. lol 

The mobile rack is mounted to the lower radiator deck with 2screws at the rear and some industrial low-profile velcro at the bottom front. I think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Apr 27, 2021)

I tried installing a game only to come across a no go situation yesterday. 
A much needed storage capacity upgrade that will also allow me to potentially recover data from a 1 TB HDD.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 27, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> I tried installing a game only to come across a no go situation yesterday.
> A much needed storage capacity upgrade that will also allow me to potentially recover data from a 1 TB HDD.


That drive seems to be pushing SATA limit with ease. Nice. How much and is it TLC or QLC(or do you know)?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Apr 27, 2021)

Anandtech reviewed the 1TB version and that one is equipped with TLC.
I will check with my current means and come back with an answer.
le: its right there in the name.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That drive seems to be pushing SATA limit with ease. Nice. How much and is it TLC or QLC(or do you know)?





dont whant to set it' said:


> Anandtech reviewed the 1TB version and that one is equipped with TLC.
> I will check with my current means and come back with an answer.



It does look to be TLC






						Amazon.com: LEVEN SSD 2TB 3D NAND TLC SATA III Internal Solid State Drive - 6 Gb/s, 2.5 inch /7mm (0.28") - up to 560MB/s - Compatible with Laptop & PC Desktop - Retail 1 Pack - (JS600SSD2TB): Computers & Accessories
					

Buy LEVEN SSD 2TB 3D NAND TLC SATA III Internal Solid State Drive - 6 Gb/s, 2.5 inch /7mm (0.28") - up to 560MB/s - Compatible with Laptop & PC Desktop - Retail 1 Pack - (JS600SSD2TB): Internal Solid State Drives - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 27, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> It does look to be TLC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$170 is not bad. I wonder if it has DRAM or if it's DRAMless. The performance posted above strongly hints it might have DRAM.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 27, 2021)

The Swordfish costs $195 for 2 TB, I personally would gladly pay the extra $25 to get a better NVMe. Though if you don't have bandwidth / M.2 slots, that drive should be fine.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> $170 is not bad. I wonder if it has DRAM or if it's DRAMless. The performance posted above strongly hints it might have DRAM.



I don't think it is because the manufactures website doesn't state it only that it's built with 3D NAND TLC flash.
Link: http://www.leven.com.tw/?page_id=371&lang=zh

and Guru3D tested the 1TB version of the JS600 but doesn't talk cache so it's properly DRAMless.
Review: https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/leven-js600-1-tb-ssd-review,1.html


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 27, 2021)

X71200 said:


> The Swordfish costs $195 for 2 TB, I personally would gladly pay the extra $25 to get a better NVMe.


While that's a good point, not everyone has NVMe yet. I have a mobo with a slot but I'm not using it because my current drive meets my needs.



puma99dk| said:


> I don't think it is because the manufactures website doesn't state it only that it's built with 3D NAND TLC flash.
> Link: http://www.leven.com.tw/?page_id=371&lang=zh
> 
> and Guru3D tested the 1TB version of the JS600 but doesn't talk cache so it's properly DRAMless.
> Review: https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/leven-js600-1-tb-ssd-review,1.html


Very solid performance for DRAMless then.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that's a good point, not everyone has NVMe yet. I have a mobo with a slot but I'm not using it because my current drive meets my needs.
> 
> 
> Very solid performance for DRAMless then.



Yeah the performance looks solid.

Correct a SATA SSD is more then enough for 9 out of 10 people they won't on a daily basic really feel a difference only doing heavy loads, windows updates and so on.

At work I use a Gigabyte SSD 240GB SATA and it works great no issue, at home I got a Dell laptop with NVME NVME 3.0 SSD and in my main rig a NVME 4.0 SSD but I don't really feel the difference so I run Windows of the NVME 3.0 in my gaming rig and games of the 2TB NVME 4.0.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 28, 2021)

Last time I ended up with 4133CL19 SR Vipers that turned out to be mediocre and on a god-awful A0 PCB. They work fine at 4000 16-16-16 and 4200 17-18-18 but that's about it.

So let's try again, this time with 4400CL19 SR Vipers, and see if we can't max out that 2200MHz Infinity Fabric and further boost our Vega 7 performance a bit:



Kinda wanted to get Trident Z SRs instead either 3200CL14 or 4000CL18 but cost is even less appealing and they're only found on Newegg - extra $ shipping and no returns.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Last time I ended up with 4133CL19 SR Vipers that turned out to be mediocre and on a god-awful A0 PCB. They work fine at 4000 16-16-16 and 4200 17-18-18 but that's about it.
> 
> So let's try again, this time with 4400CL19 SR Vipers, and see if we can't max out that 2200MHz Infinity Fabric and further boost our Vega 7 performance a bit:
> 
> ...


Congratulations brother! Nice kit! You're gonna have fun with that. 

I really didn't like the Gskill Royal Silver aesthetic at first glance - it just looked gaudy back in 2019. But an overclocker friend convinced me the 4600/18 kit was ideal for my other hardware at the time.

Fast-Forward 24months and I really like the looks, as long as you *change* *the "Silly Rainbow"* default settings  and go with lighting OFF or choose your favorite static color - I find the blue very soothing while working.

------

*Is this new Maximus 13 Apex Q-code below reading a 11600K idle temp of 24C ON AIR? *(pics below) That's impossibro! lol

I disabled 1)Multi-Core Enhancement, 2)AVX2, and 3)AVX512 in the new bios 707. Also, there's no overclock added yet - still stock.

FULL DISCLOSURE: 11600K warmed up to 27C idle in a few minutes and remained there.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 28, 2021)

Off cause my last shipment has to be delayed again. Now from 17 may to 6 June.   

So there will not be a mid May build of my 2 in 1 SYSTEM. This goddam pandemic and ressource shortage, is killing me. I am so tired of waiting for parts. Began November last year and soon half a year later I'm still waiting...


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 28, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Off cause my last shipment has to be delayed again. Now from 17 may to 6 June.
> 
> So there will not be a mid May build of my 2 in 1 SYSTEM. This goddam pandemic and ressource shortage, is killing me. I am so tired of waiting for parts. Began November last year and soon half a year later I'm still waiting...


Oh man, that stinks. Hoping for you man! 

I know I love great parts, and sharing great parts and ideas. 

I broke down and cried last week when the new mobo arrived - it's just been SO LONG! 

Hope you enjoy your build so much - when that wonderful day finally arrives, we all need some great hardware to make us happy.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 28, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Oh man, that stinks. Hoping for you man!
> 
> I know I love great parts, and sharing great parts and ideas.
> 
> ...


Yeah the dam wait is really hard, when you are excited and just want to begin to build it. When this last shipment finnally arrives. I have all the parts ready. Well accept for the gpu's I wanted. I have given up on gpu for now.

But just getting new CPU's to take over from my old i7 980x is gonna be sweet and also again have enough ram, so I don't run out of it all the time. Will make a great deal in itself. I can be way more productive again and multi-task like crazy.


----------



## Vendor (Apr 28, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> an EVGA GTX 750 Ti, an EVGA 500B PSU, and an LG WH14NS40 (sadly SVC NS40, so firmware downgrade will probably be difficult, if not impossible) Blu-ray burner. They were priced at $50, $10, and $30 respectively, and I talked the seller down to $68 for everything.


amazing deal bro


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Off cause my last shipment has to be delayed again. Now from 17 may to 6 June.


Damn man. Where do you live that shipments take so long?


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Damn man. Where do you live that shipments take so long?


It's not the shipment on its own. It's delayed because the store waiting for the last parts to come home and that apparently takes longer than expected.

I'm from Denmark in Europe.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 30, 2021)

Swapped out the sketchy-ass naked 4133 Vipers for the proper 4400 Vipers. For better or worse it's looking like I'm going to run out of Infinity Fabric before I can max out these new sticks............


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 30, 2021)

Nabbed me a Crucial MX500 500GB 2.5" for $56 and a PCIe 1x-1x riser for $11.


Spoiler








SSD is for Hackintoshing, PCIe riser is for freeing up a PCIe slot because I 3D printed something.
They're supposed to come by May 6th.


----------



## MrAMD (Apr 30, 2021)

She's a beaut


----------



## Valantar (Apr 30, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Nabbed me a Crucial MX500 500GB 2.5" for $56 and a PCIe 1x-1x riser for $11.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hope the riser is good quality, some of those are pretty sketchily made, especially the power delivery. If the card you're connecting doesn't draw much power it'll probably be fine ofc.


----------



## X71200 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## RealKGB (Apr 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Hope the riser is good quality, some of those are pretty sketchily made, especially the power delivery. If the card you're connecting doesn't draw much power it'll probably be fine ofc.


It's a 2x SATA, 1x IDE card. I got it for 25 bucks and it's been running great for 4 months now.
I don't think SATA or IDE provides power.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

So.. I got out of bed pretty early today because I got an email from Newegg saying I could get a 5800X for what I paid for my 5600X.. 

So I open the app put the CPU in my cart and go to apply the Promo code, and its for .com not .ca.. FFS.

I almost bought another set of Royals in retaliation.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> So.. I got out of bed pretty early today because I got an email from Newegg saying I could get a 5800X for what I paid for my 5600X..
> 
> So I open the app put the CPU in my cart and go to apply the Promo code, and its for .com not .ca.. FFS.
> 
> I almost bought another set of Royals in retaliation.



Get some of dem shiny 3600 CL14 or 4000 CL15 to show them who's boss


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

I almost want to grab another pair of gold 3200c14, but the silvers are about 40 bucks cheaper.. but look like they have different lights on them.. 

Right now the golds are in my cart and I am swearing.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I almost want to grab another pair of gold 3200c14, but the silvers are about 40 bucks cheaper.. but look like they have different lights on them..
> 
> Right now the golds are in my cart and I am swearing.



Unless Gskill has modified them recently they are the same. Other than one is shiny gold and the other is silver

Personally I like the silver ones better in person but then again maybe I'm just not gangsta enough for the gold.


----------



## Valantar (Apr 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I almost want to grab another pair of gold 3200c14, but the silvers are about 40 bucks cheaper.. but look like they have different lights on them..
> 
> Right now the golds are in my cart and I am swearing.


Buy the silvers, you can electroplate them gold yourself for less than $40 if necessary


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

Lol I know.. they will just be stuffed between the other two.. I have only pulled my gold sticks out like 2 or 3 times, they are mint lol.. my black and whites have been out at least a hundred times now.. still works fine.. just not as good as my golds.. by far.

Maybe I will get the silvers..



oxrufiioxo said:


> Unless Gskill has modified them recently they are the same. Other than one is shiny gold and the other is silver
> 
> Personally I like the silver ones better in person but then again maybe I'm just not gangsta enough for the gold.


Nah Im not a gangsta lol.. I am 43 waiting for my boys to finish eating so I can get them ready for school 

I originally bought the golds as a treat to myself, congratulations for not building a pc for a decade and being a responsible parent/adult


----------



## FireFox (Apr 30, 2021)

Bykski B-TFC-CS-X Digital Flow Meter OLED Display - Black





Filling Bottle 500Ml


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 30, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Unless Gskill has modified them recently they are the same. Other than one is shiny gold and the other is silver
> 
> Personally I like the silver ones better in person but then again maybe* I'm just not gangsta enough for the gold.*


LOL, I'm not OG enough to spin the Royal Golds either , but I do have these Silver Elites (pic below) on my To Get List, either a 4800 or 5000 DDR4 kit later this year for the new 11600K/M13A Rocket Bench or skipping Alder Lake, I'll wait and grab these Silver Elites with Raptor Lake and DDR5.

Mo' Swank!


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

If you weren't looking I would consider touching them inappropriately..

I feel silly for asking this.. do you think there is any difference in scaling between the gold and silvers? I think my golds are really good sticks.. I don't want to start throwing numbers around though.. but I just kind of want to know if you are getting their best bins when you go for stuff like this?

Also I checked for the newer Royals onnewegg.ca but just the older ones.. which is ok I don't have the IF to hit those top clocks..


----------



## iBruceypoo (Apr 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> If you weren't looking I would consider touching them inappropriately..
> 
> I feel silly for asking this.. do you think there is any difference in scaling between the gold and silvers? I think my golds are really good sticks.. I don't want to start throwing numbers around though.. but I just kind of want to know if you are getting their best bins when you go for stuff like this?
> 
> Also I checked for the newer Royals onnewegg.ca but just the older ones.. which is ok I don't have the IF to hit those top clocks..



The word I got from the Gskill people in their forum is they produce about 25%Gold to 75%Silver OR 35/65 or something to that effect, so depending on supply, sometimes the Silver will be $20-$40USD less, they didn't elaborate, but I'd guess to move older inventory. Only sometimes and never when a new sku is first launched, then the cost Silver - Gold should be the same.

Technically NO difference between Silver and Gold.


...let me put up a hardware pic so I don't get in trouble too much talking and not enough showing off. 

I'm using a test bench as a chassis in this current build and thought Rocket Bench sounded awesome as a build name. Raptor Bench also sounds good, but Alder Bench? No man just no!

...so I'm skipping Alder Lake. lol


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

Thank you sir, much appreciated!

I think someone said the same thing in the past, but if you aren't sure don't be afraid to ask..


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2021)

Funny you people speaking of g. Skill royal. I have two kits of royal in gold and silver each 32 GB 3600 C14 ø waiting for when I get the last parts home.


iBruceypoo said:


> LOL, I'm not OG enough to spin the Royal Golds either , but I do have these Silver Elites (pic below) on my To Get List, either a 4800 or 5000 DDR4 kit later this year for the new 11600K/M13A Rocket Bench or skipping Alder Lake, I'll wait and grab these Silver Elites with Raptor Lake and DDR5.
> 
> Mo' Swank!
> 
> View attachment 198648


Oh dam. G.skill again take there memory a nouch up to the elite.

Well i stick to my two kits of Royal silver and gold 3600 MHz C14 kits throw. Perfect for my 5600X and 5950X, just waiting for the last parts to come home.









						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

I couldn't resist and too the picture while driving :roll:    Where is the seat belt, you should put it on for safety reason




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

Yes indeed, my Royal 3200 C14 has been to 4200 with stock timings, 4400 16-16-16, and 3600 12-12-12..

My B+Ws don't do that


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes indeed, my Royal 3200 C14 has been to 4200 with stock timings, 4400 16-16-16, and 3600 12-12-12..
> 
> My B+Ws don't do that


At what voltage?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes indeed, my Royal 3200 C14 has been to 4200 with stock timings, 4400 16-16-16, and 3600 12-12-12..
> 
> My B+Ws don't do that



It's silicone lottery your royals aren't better than your non royals bin wise you just got slightly more lucky with the royals. If you grabbed 10 kits of each they'd all be slightly better or worse than each other.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> At what voltage?


About 1.65..



oxrufiioxo said:


> It's silicone lottery your royals aren't better than your non royals bin wise you just got slightly more lucky with the royals. If you grabbed 10 kits of each they'd all be slightly better or worse than each other.


Awesome, my noobishness should be showing by now  That was my first set of DDR4


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> About 1.65..
> 
> 
> Awesome, my noobishness should be showing by now  That was my first set of DDR4


Oof that shattered my hopes for 3600 c12. I will not give my memory above 1.5 volts and my modules is B-die as well.

But thanks for your reply.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 30, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Oof that shattered my hopes for 3600 c12. I will not give my memory above 1.5 volts and my modules is B-die as well.
> 
> But thanks for your reply.


Heheh yeah probably not the best for long term usage.. although you may find some posts saying its ok.. Mine can do 3200 12-12-12 with 1.45v.. they are pretty flexible @ 1.45v.. 1800 14-14-14, 2000 16-16-16, 2K 15-15-15 @ 1.45 or 1.475. Not bad.. That's why I didn't want to throw numbers around because it really depends on the voltage.. I think they do 2K 14-15-15-35 with 1.55 stable, I would have to check again as I didn't spend a ton of time there as I don't "like" to give more than 1.55.. but you can buy them at that voltage so it must be ok..


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Heheh yeah probably not the best for long term usage.. although you may find some posts saying its ok.. Mine can do 3200 12-12-12 with 1.45v.. they are pretty flexible @ 1.45v.. 1800 14-14-14, 2000 16-16-16, 2K 15-15-15 @ 1.45 or 1.475. Not bad.. That's why I didn't want to throw numbers around because it really depends on the voltage.. I think they do 2K 14-15-15-35 with 1.55 stable, I would have to check again as I didn't spend a ton of time there as I don't "like" to give more than 1.55.. but you can buy them at that voltage so it must be ok..


It's exactly long-term concerns I have at these voltages and the highest voltage rating I have seen out of box is 1.5 volts and that's what I stick to as max. Also I expect at least 6 years and hope for 8 years lifespan. So beginning with high voltage now is probably not a wise idea for longlivety.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 30, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It's exactly long-term concerns I have at these voltages and the highest voltage rating I have seen out of box is 1.5 volts



Gskill is releasing 2 kits that are 1.6v.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 30, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Gskill is releasing 2 kits that are 1.6v.
> 
> View attachment 198664



I don't think those 1.6V are B-die. I'm pretty sure those are new DJR, throws timings out the window for raw freq. Looking at the timings I'm not even sure if any of those are B-die at all, some weird combinations, plus seeing B-die above 5000 would be a feat in itself. 3600 16-19-19-39 has got to be CJR or lower binned DJR still, since G.skill doesn't really use high end Micron

G.skill usually advertises the fact that it's B-die in their high end kits. No mention here.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 30, 2021)

Please don't derail this thread with off topic conversations.  Take it to PM or open a thread in regards to your topic in the appropriate section.
Carry on!!!


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Gskill is releasing 2 kits that are 1.6v.
> 
> View attachment 198664


That's a high voltage, even out of boks. I would questioning the long-term lifespan. For short term use, not so worried. But 1.6 volt none stop for years. I would be conserved unless a more knowing person can prove me wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 30, 2021)

mAd FrAMeS incoming.

Because it's 2021 and in stock


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> mAd FrAMeS incoming.
> 
> Because it's 2021 and in stock
> 
> View attachment 198676


Oh dam. Hope it's only for use as a display adapter, else I'm afraid you're in for a disappointment for gaming unless it's really old games.

Well maybe I shut not be complaining about what gpu's I managed to get compared to this.

I needed two gpu's for my new build. I first considered gt 1030 for one of the systems. But found a gtx 1050 ti to reasonable price and later a gtx 1660 super. Yet I am still complaining as I wanted rtx 3060 TI and a rtx 3080. It's still not the same.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 30, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Oh dam. Hope it's only for use as a display adapter, else I'm afraid you're in for a disappointment for gaming unless it's really old games.
> 
> Well maybe I shut not be complaining about what gpu's I managed to get compared to this.
> 
> I needed two gpu's for my new build. I first considered gt 1030 for one of the systems. But found a gtx 1050 ti to reasonable price and later a gtx 1660 super. Yet I am still complaining as I wanted rtx 3060 TI and a rtx 3080. It's still not the same.



Luckily it's only for a machine without an IGP


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 30, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Luckily it's only for a machine without an IGP


Hackintosh?


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Luckily it's only for a machine without an IGP


That's good. It's the same for me. Until I can get a proper gpu. Zen 3 don't have a igp.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (Apr 30, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Until I can get a proper gpu.


I will pray for you in a hope that you get to own one soon


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 30, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Hackintosh?



No, just a Intel 'F' CPU that I thought I'd "save" the $15 on...... 

But that remindes me - I did run a Hackintosh full time for about a year on the hardware I just posted here after Windows:









						TPU's Nostalgic Hardware Club
					

Yayyy I can whack u with my Xeon 3230 & HD 7850! ;)   I could only squeeze 720p out of it.  It'll do as a daily or office laptop, not much else.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 30, 2021)

Hemmingstamp said:


> I will pray for you in a hope that you get to own one soon


The same do I. But I don't have much hope the coming months.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 2, 2021)

After years of using a 2014 Razer Blackwidow, I got me something for my birthday. An MX Brown Ducky One 2 with puddings. I then bought a full set of colored keycaps for around 15 bucks and bashed them together. I'm still getting used to the layout but my fingers really love typing on these.

I use these for work so no 60% or TKL for me.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 2, 2021)

LOL, I started with a Razer Blackwidow with MX blues and blue led backlighting, moved to a Ducky Shine TKL with MX browns - then discovered Topre (that tactile bump) and HHKB and never looked back. 

*Yea I know it ain't pretty* - but it's also for work. 

My life in black and white.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> LOL, I started with a Razer Blackwidow with MX blues and blue led backlighting, moved to a Ducky Shine TKL with MX browns - then discovered Topre (that tactile bump) and HHKB and never looked back.
> 
> *Yea I know it ain't pretty* - but it's also for work.
> 
> ...



I've contemplated getting a TKL or a 60% but I need the numpad. I'm checking the layout of your board and I'm already having nightmares.


----------



## GerKNG (May 2, 2021)

Samsung Odyssey G7 32" 1440p 240Hz
Hard to shoot a proper photo with a Smartphone.


----------



## TxGrin (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Vendor (May 2, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> Samsung Odyssey G7 32" 1440p 240Hz
> Hard to shoot a proper photo with a Smartphone.
> View attachment 198892


that's the size of my tv, looks nice, i like curved monitors


----------



## khemist (May 3, 2021)

Not been messing with my PC much for quite a while and wanted to try out this case (JONSPLUS I100 PRO) im using a Ncase m1 just now and it's a great case but i wanted to tinker around a bit.

I'll be using my Cryorig R1 air cooler or Alphacool Eisbaer LT with a 360 rad in the top, i'll post some pics when i get the case.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 4, 2021)

Got a bunch of parts for my server overhaul.

My old setup with eSATA was giving me too many issues, so I decided to completely rebuild it.

I wanted to actually use server parts for this build.






For the CPU, I got a Xeon E3-1260L for $31. It's a quad-core with SMT and a 45W TDP.






For the motherboard, I got a Supermicro X9SCM-F for $47 (plus $7 for an IO shield since the board didn't come with one). I wanted a server board so I can use ECC memory and other server-specific features.






I've given up on using eSATA to connect to all of my drives, so I picked myself up an LSI 9211-8i SAS controller for $65. It's been working flawlessly in Linux with ZFS, unlike the eSATA controllers I used in the past.






And finally, for the case, I got a Fractal Define R5 for $135. So far I'm loving this case, and I'm thinking I might get another one for my main system in the future.

I'll post a build log in another thread.

Probably gonna be getting some new fans since the ones I have are quite loud, and the board only supports speed control with PWM fans.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2021)

I might as well post here as well as the ampere threads

Ye olde 3090 had some new upgrades
ARGB so i can set multi tone lighting and animations


----------



## khemist (May 4, 2021)

Jonsplus I100 pro.


----------



## RealKGB (May 5, 2021)

SSD and PCIe riser arrive today.


Spoiler


----------



## jallenlabs (May 5, 2021)

Cooler Master Silencio s600 ATX case.  I'm liking it so far.  Here's so pics of my workstation build in it.


----------



## micropage7 (May 5, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> Cooler Master Silencio s600 ATX case.  I'm liking it so far.  Here's so pics of my workstation build in it.
> View attachment 199331View attachment 199332View attachment 199333View attachment 199334View attachment 199335


nice, the looks is pretty stock, and no RGB too?


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 5, 2021)

These speakers sound amazing for $29. 

But I'm one of those who's never spent much on audio. 

Creative Pebble V2

Should've grabbed the Bluetooth version V3, maybe that would eliminate some of the cabling, oh well silly me.


----------



## jallenlabs (May 5, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> nice, the looks is pretty stock, and no RGB too?


Yeah, no mods to the case.  My gaming ring gets more attention.  Red LEDs though in that rig, no RGB here.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 5, 2021)

Ok I bought a few things during the horrible pandem to lift my spirits. Is it ok to share them? 

Please don't judge, let me explain.

I know this cool looking Linksys WiFi 6 router is normally $399, I would NEVER pay that! no way!

But, last November on Cyber-Monday "for one day only", it went "On Sale" for $199. That was pretty good I thought. So went into chat with a Linksys sales rep and he says - "Today only if you buy it directly from the Linksys website, I'll give you a code for another $30off." 

*$399 down to $169*, I could not pass that up. Gotta think of the family and their Wifi needs, right?


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 5, 2021)

khemist said:


> Jonsplus I100 pro


if that supported a ATX board, id have ordered one already. its a beautiful case, that screams quality. 
im surprised a 3090 will fit in it, i was surprised when a 3090 fit in my Meshify.  
honestly, the case looks designed to take after the Reference 3 Series Nvidia line, with the black on Platinum. 

beautiful pic's as always .


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Can I begin an amazing buildlog?
> 
> asking the Moderators before they delete me.
> 
> no response


what?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2021)

I just receive 5 of these this morning


----------



## Valantar (May 6, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> View attachment 199443
> 
> I just receive 5 of these this morning


Hope their bearings are good quality and don't grind too loudly at low rpm! Excellent fans except for that though.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Hope their bearings are good quality and don't grind too loudly at low rpm! Excellent fans except for that though.



I don't think it should be a problem since they are brand new and labelled Nidec at the back so cross my finger it can hold the beast cool


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Can I begin an amazing buildlog?
> 
> asking the Moderators before they delete me.
> 
> no response


Sure, post it here:








						Project Logs
					

Working on a project and want to keep the world updated with your progress? Post here.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Valantar (May 6, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I don't think it should be a problem since they are brand new and labelled Nidec at the back so cross my finger it can hold the beast cool


Mine were brand new and Nidec-branded (i.e. not rebranded by anyone else) and still sounded rather noisy at low speeds (600rpm and thereabouts). It's not as much a question of wear and tear or branding as it is a question of getting really good tolerances in the bearings - which is a complete lottery.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Mine were brand new and Nidec-branded (i.e. not rebranded by anyone else) and still sounded rather noisy at low speeds (600rpm and thereabouts). It's not as much a question of wear and tear or branding as it is a question of getting really good tolerances in the bearings - which is a complete lottery.



I properly don't have time until this weekend to install them, but I am excited.


----------



## RealKGB (May 6, 2021)

Crucial MX500 500GB:


Spoiler








This is to install macOS Big Sur on.

ENLabs PCIe x1-x1 riser cable:


Spoiler








To free up a PCIe slot.
There was a brief moment of panic where it wasn't working, but it was because it wasn't plugged in on the card edge side.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (May 6, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Crucial MX500 500GB:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


My Crucial MX500 500 GB SSD seemed faulty, Crystal Disk Info kept alerting me to the percentage of life plunging in just one year! 
The one I had, apparently can't even get close to holding a candle to a Samsung 850 Evo.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 6, 2021)

Woohoo, new Sorbothane Hemispheres arrived today, these are 1inch diameter durometer 50.

This Glyph 3TB 3.5in external HDD creates a low frequency hum right out of the box, even though it's surrounded by a soft silicon bumper.

So. I'm moving the drive into the inaudible range using (4) of the hemispheres to absorb all the crazy rotational noise energy the drive produces.

0.5in and 0.75in diameter were not large enough - so I had to move to the full 1.0inch size. It all depends upon the weight of the component and of course the rotational speed.

Durometer is a measure of density with durometer 70 harder and durometer 30 softer. I always use the duro 50 midrange, since the duro 70 tend to transmit vs absorb the noise energy and the duro 30 flatten and load too easily.

Hey, it works.


----------



## Chomiq (May 6, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> View attachment 199443
> 
> I just receive 5 of these this morning


Where did you buy them?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Where did you buy them?


From a distributor at work.
I work with computers, hardware, software and support.
They were like £9.22 / €10.62 cheaper then online retailers like Proshop 


Sry I am on my iPhone 12 Pro Max.

Forgot to add I saved that price for each fan


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 6, 2021)

Thanks Mods. Getting started on a build log.









						Z590 Epiphenomenal Rocket Bench
					

Just getting started, this build is a mess right now. So sorry!  Air-cooled Rocket Lake, what was I thinking? :D  11600K binned at 5.0/5.1 from Siliconlottery Maximus XIII Apex Gskill 4600Mhz CL18 Trident Z Royal Silver 16GB kit Primochill Wetbench SX Pro Test Bench Seasonic TX-700 Titanium...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




It's a messy build right now, sorry no pristine photo this time around - it's an ungodly mess


----------



## Calmmo (May 10, 2021)

New NMVE!


----------



## Kissamies (May 11, 2021)

I'll show a pic when it arrives but I paid for the GPU to my 2nd PC  Asus HD 7970 Matrix it is.


----------



## Caring1 (May 11, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Asus HD 7970 Matrix it is.


Yoda, is that you?


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> New NMVE!
> 
> View attachment 199891



Just got one of those in the 500 gig versions. I couldn't justify $400 for a 2TB drive. 

They are stupid fast though!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 11, 2021)

Not some of the more attractive RAM I've ever bought, but I couldn't pass on 16GB DDR4 4000 C18 for $85.  Rainbow vomit no extra charge. 

Didn't even know it was going to be white.


----------



## HammerON (May 11, 2021)

I have bought three GPU's over the last couple weeks.  The first one was a ZOTC 1070 Ti AMP Extreme, then a EVGA 1070 FTW and today I got a XFX 6700 XT.  I bought the 1070's for my second crunching rig since WCG was (kind of still is) utilizing GPU's.  I found the XFX 6700 XT on Craiglist today and couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Calmmo (May 11, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Just got one of those in the 500 gig versions. I couldn't justify $400 for a 2TB drive.
> 
> They are stupid fast though!!!!


Yeah high end nvme prices are steep, but i there's something about not having to care about how much space you've got left that is priceless


----------



## Caring1 (May 12, 2021)

My new project case finally arrived after being on pre-order for ages.


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Ok I bought a few things during the horrible pandem to lift my spirits. Is it ok to share them?
> 
> Please don't judge, let me explain.
> 
> ...


that a big discount and it's hard to skip
and that's the disadvantage of online shopping where you suddenly found something that you hard to skip although you're already have one


----------



## toilet pepper (May 13, 2021)

Our internet got recently upgraded and I was scratching my head for days why I'm not getting the faster speed when not connected directly to the modem. It turns out I was using an old 10/100mbps router.

Since I'm buying a new router why not buy a Wi-Fi 6 capable one while I'm at it and my gawd they are expensive. BUT, I saw one from Xioami and immediately bit the bullet. It costs me around $60 USD (converted from local currency).

PROS: Cheap. Looks cool. Dual Band. Looks cool and simple.

CONS: Software sucks. Router Gateway is in Chinese. Workaround is installing an app on the phone. Not a problem, everything is pretty much plug and play.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Our internet got recently upgraded and I was scratching my head for days why I'm not getting the faster speed when not connected directly to the modem. It turns out I was using an old 10/100mbps router.
> 
> Since I'm buying a new router why not buy a Wi-Fi 6 capable one while I'm at it and my gawd they are expensive. BUT, I saw one from Xioami and immediately bit the bullet. It costs me around $60 USD (converted from local currency).
> 
> ...



I seen reviews state using Google Chrome with translate actually works pretty okay for the web interface. I been thinking to change out my Asus RT-AC88U router with a Xiaomi because the hardware looks solid but I don't know.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 13, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I seen reviews state using Google Chrome with translate actually works pretty okay for the web interface. I been thinking to change out my Asus RT-AC88U router with a Xiaomi because the hardware looks solid but I don't know.


I havent managed to translate the webpage. I spent around 30mins of effort for it. I think thats enough to deem it unusable.

I just installed the app (you have to create a xioami account) and login and all the settings are there.

I already have a mi account and dont care about big china at this point. Prior to this purchase, I got lots of their products and they are reliable. I had a simple wifi extender, an air purifier, smart lights and an electric kettle and they are sturdy.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 13, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I havent managed to translate the webpage. I spent around 30mins of effort for it. I think thats enough to deem it unusable.
> 
> I just installed the app (you have to create a xioami account) and login and all the settings are there.
> 
> I already have a mi account and dont care about big china at this point. Prior to this purchase, I got lots of their products and they are reliable. I had a simple wifi extender, an air purifier, smart lights and an electric kettle and they are sturdy.



I rather have my data in china then the us   

I also know a cyber security guy that teached me that why so I don't complain.


----------



## djisas (May 13, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Our internet got recently upgraded and I was scratching my head for days why I'm not getting the faster speed when not connected directly to the modem. It turns out I was using an old 10/100mbps router.
> 
> Since I'm buying a new router why not buy a Wi-Fi 6 capable one while I'm at it and my gawd they are expensive. BUT, I saw one from Xioami and immediately bit the bullet. It costs me around $60 USD (converted from local currency).
> 
> ...



I got an wifi 5 router from xiaomi, pretty underwhelming, it looks like a spider but it wont cover the entire house, it wouldn't even work as an access point because the signal reaching it was poor, so it's connected trough cable and I have 2 different networks at home...


----------



## PooPipeBoy (May 14, 2021)

This is the second time I've bought one of these dual tower coolers for US$25 and they're pretty good. It's like the poor man's Noctua NH-D9L. The dual fans are quiet at full speed, six heatpipes with a 40x40mm full coverage and decent machining, there's really no major issues going on. The fans share a single header which is a bit unusual and the spring retention system is economy-spec but that's to be expected. And no shipping damage on either of them so that's great.


----------



## micropage7 (May 14, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Our internet got recently upgraded and I was scratching my head for days why I'm not getting the faster speed when not connected directly to the modem. It turns out I was using an old 10/100mbps router.
> 
> Since I'm buying a new router why not buy a Wi-Fi 6 capable one while I'm at it and my gawd they are expensive. BUT, I saw one from Xioami and immediately bit the bullet. It costs me around $60 USD (converted from local currency).
> 
> ...


actually it looks cool, and i dunno xiaomi and tenda could offer high end stuff in lower tag


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 14, 2021)

PooPipeBoy said:


> This is the second time I've bought one of these dual tower coolers for US$25 and they're pretty good. It's like the poor man's Noctua NH-D9L. The dual fans are quiet at full speed, six heatpipes with a 40x40mm full coverage and decent machining, there's really no major issues going on. The fans share a single header which is a bit unusual and the spring retention system is economy-spec but that's to be expected. And no shipping damage on either of them so that's great.
> 
> View attachment 200257
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with that! Looks like a nice bit of kit.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 14, 2021)

Had this for a little bit now just forgot to post it. Elite Dangerous is pretty much my go to game so I play a lot and while my trusty OG Saitek X52 Pro still works great I’ve always coveted this “ghost” of a HOTAS so when I saw someone had them in stock here I just had to jump on it. While it took some button mashing to figure out the new layout I’m pretty happy with it.


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2021)

Picked up some stuff yesterday







edit: Tested Matrix Platinum's clocks on the card and worked fine so I flashed it with Platinum bios. No problems as well.


----------



## Calmmo (May 14, 2021)

Ordered a week ago and its here!.. (still waiting on the actual console ordered ~early nov.)







Spoiler


----------



## INSTG8R (May 14, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Ordered a week ago and its here!.. (still waiting on the actual console ordered ~early nov.)
> 
> View attachment 200276
> 
> ...


Need an Elite for your collection. I’ve never owned and Xbox(all PSs) but I absolutely love it as a controller.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Need an Elite for your collection. I’ve never owned and Xbox(all PSs) but I absolutely love it as a controller.


I've got the elite 2, and as a PC  only gamer its a masterpiece


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2021)

I got this lille card home from Shenzhen Suyou Technolog Co.,LTD it it provides 2xSATA 3.0 ports over PCI-E x1 the smallest one I have ever seen and it makes my airflow a 1000 times better then using a better Asus U3S6 PCI-E x4 card.



Link: http://ssu-tech.com/index.php?ac=article&at=read&did=160

I gave less than £8 shipped for it and Windows 10 have it's own driver but thanks to @Regeneration for linking the newest driver: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...d-firmware-for-asmedia-asm106x-series.264571/

CrystalDiskMark ain't really bad testing with a WD Red 10TB (White label) because honestly how many HDD's runs like 500 MBs?  




Totally forgot if you looks at the second picture you can see the 3 different modes for the card, AHCI Boot, No Boot and IDE Boot not bad for the price and the small card


----------



## INSTG8R (May 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I've got the elite 2, and as a PC  only gamer its a masterpiece


Yeah I have the first one. My “caustic sweat” made the rubber start to come loose, nothing a little crazy glue didn’t fix. It’s such a nice controller to use. I love having the back paddles for shifting gears In Forza.


----------



## freeagent (May 14, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I have the first one. My “caustic sweat” made the rubber start to come loose, nothing a little crazy glue didn’t fix. It’s such a nice controller to use. I love having the back paddles for shifting gears In Forza.


Its from the coolant


----------



## puma99dk| (May 14, 2021)

Nice after a driver update from the one @Regeneration posted the SEQ1M Q81 write speed went up


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 15, 2021)

Grabbed an inexpensive WD Black SN850 500GB M.2 PCIe 4.0 7000MB/s reads NVMe SSD from Newegg *for only $129. *

See how it compares to the Optane 280GB drive for low latency.

Gonna mount it under the "APEX" labelled extra-large aluminum (northbridge) heatsink on the Maximus XIII Apex, that's a PCIe 4.0 M.2 slot that only functions with Intel 11th gen processors 20 pure CPU lanes, up from 16lanes, still not as many as AMD, but oh well. 

The WD Black SN850 4.0 NVMe SSD drive - be here next week. 

Looks pretty cool also. 





Also, look at the price of this new Gskill 5066Mhz RKL kit? $200? Waaaaat?  I thought these new RKL ddr4 kits would launch at crazy high prices like $600 to $800.

This looks like a pretty good deal, thinking about it. 

Maybe it's not b-die, maybe it's micron? I dunno, but that price is AMAZING


----------



## Space Lynx (May 15, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Grabbed an inexpensive WD Black SN850 500GB M.2 PCIe 4.0 7000MB/s reads NVMe SSD from Newegg *for only $129. *
> 
> See how it compares to the Optane 280GB drive for low latency.
> 
> ...




the timings on that ram though... prob not good for gaming... better off with 4000 cas 15-15-15 which is a similar price.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> the timings on that ram though... prob not good for gaming... better off with 4000 cas 15-15-15 which is a similar price.



I'm searching for reviews, b-die? micron? or SK hynix? I just don't know and Gskill never tells from the spec sheet.









						F4-5066C20D-16GTRS - Specification - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-5066 CL20-30-30-50 1.60V 16GB (2x8GB)




					gskill.com
				




Still, it seems an amazing price - the 5066 and 5333 kits are both launching this month.

Although think I'll wait for the kits with* the newer multi-polygon aesthetic*, also launching this month. 

------

I'll post photos of the new WD Black M.2 PCIe 4.0 SSD drive when it gets here on Tuesday.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 16, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I'm searching for reviews, b-die? micron? or SK hynix? I just don't know and Gskill never tells from the spec sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20-30-30 and 1.6V......my money's on Hynix DJR.

It's not that impressive though. Rev.B is 5100 @ 1.5V. Hynix tRFC is always tighter than Micron but that's about it. That, and being trusted with 1.6V from the factory  

Crucial Ballistix MAX 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR4-5100 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) | BLM2K8G51C19U4B | Crucial.com


----------



## GerKNG (May 16, 2021)

For the whole family


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> For the whole family
> View attachment 200456



I recommend you do indie games on it too!  Stardew Valley, etc.



here is my latest edition... sadly it won't fit my case...   I plan on getting a new case at some point though, so I am keeping it... it was only $55, so fair deal imo.


----------



## GerKNG (May 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I recommend you do indie games on it too!  Stardew Valley, etc.


i already have one since 2017  but everyone here picks it up all the time and plays when i wanted to play 


55 bucks is an amazing deal! but i'd swap the fans out (they can get ridiculously loud)


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 16, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> 20-30-30 and 1.6V......my money's on Hynix DJR.
> 
> It's not that impressive though. Rev.B is 5100 @ 1.5V. Hynix tRFC is always tighter than Micron but that's about it. That, and being trusted with 1.6V from the factory
> 
> Crucial Ballistix MAX 16GB Kit (2 x 8GB) DDR4-5100 Desktop Gaming Memory (Black) | BLM2K8G51C19U4B | Crucial.com



I hear ya super-intelligent tech brother. 

So I should go with this 4800Mhz Samsung B-die Royal Elite kit - much more overclocking headroom?

That Crucial 5100Mhz kit is $1000, umm nope.  Right now 5.3Ghz 11600K "Daily OC" with 4800 17 17 37 gear 2 - feels extremely awesome.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2021)

OLOy Blade RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model ND4U0840140BRADE - Newegg.com
					

Buy OLOy Blade RGB 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000 (PC4 32000) Desktop Memory Model ND4U0840140BRADE with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





cas 14-15-15  4000.

that's some nom nom right there


----------



## tabascosauz (May 16, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I hear ya super-intelligent tech brother.
> 
> So I should go with this 4800Mhz Samsung B-die Royal Elite kit - much more overclocking headroom?
> 
> That Crucial 5100Mhz kit is $1000, umm nope.  Right now 5.3Ghz 11600K "Daily OC" with 4800 17 17 37 gear 2 - feels extremely awesome.



Yeah the Ballistix 5100 pricing is just LMAO - I get why because it's their flagship bin, but the 4000 and 4400 bins aren't far behind. 

I'm not 100% sure but looking at the timings I don't think any SKUs at all in the Elite lineup are B-die. They all look like Hynix. B-die doesn't get much better than what you have right now methinks. The Micron and Hynix stuff only helps freq overclocking, B-die is still performance king


----------



## oobymach (May 16, 2021)

Didn't need it but bought one of the new logitech mice, 99 grams feels like a feather switching from the M705, super low friction feet, it just glides. 12k dpi sensor doesn't hurt either.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 16, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Didn't need it but bought one of the new logitech mice, 99 grams feels like a feather switching from the M705, super low friction feet, it just glides. 12k dpi sensor doesn't hurt either.
> 
> View attachment 200466View attachment 200467View attachment 200468


I run my G502 with all the weights.. when I think of light mice I just.think of those cheap generic mice that came with your Dell. Apparently people will pay for that feeling now…


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> I run my G502 with all the weights.. when I think of light mice I just.think of those cheap generic mice that came with your Dell. Apparently people will pay for that feeling now…



I can't live without my Naga X. Not sure how heavy it is, but it's got some heft. I love the third finger resting spot, and the side numbers, I don't use the software. Works out great for me honestly. I know it's heresy for most PC gamers, but I am an expert with my thumb on the number buttons these days... been doing it for so many years. Really comes in handy.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 16, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I hear ya super-intelligent tech brother.
> 
> So I should go with this 4800Mhz Samsung B-die Royal Elite kit - much more overclocking headroom?
> 
> ...


Why buy crazy expensive ram now when the changeover is just around the corner?


----------



## ixi (May 16, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> For the whole family
> View attachment 200456



Pokemon sword or shield is a must game . PvE or PvP in multiplayer. Trading and collecting.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 16, 2021)

these are hand me downs from my son inlaw hes just built himself something better.




i think today is a happy day   also got a 9900k incoming.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 16, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> these are hand me downs from my son inlaw hes just built himself something better.
> View attachment 200506View attachment 200509View attachment 200507
> View attachment 200508
> i think today is a happy day   also got a 9900k incoming.


Definitely some nice “2nd hand kit”


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 16, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Picked up some stuff yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm, Haribo.


----------



## xtreemchaos (May 16, 2021)

thanks bud thats what i thought, the mobo will be replacing my z270 a in my processing rig and the psu ill keep as a spare as ive got seasonics in both my main riggs.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 16, 2021)

Picked this up for the equivalent of $210, just in case there'll be a real shortage on storage.
First time I think I've ever picked something up locally here for the same price as on Amazon in the US.


----------



## Tomgang (May 16, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Picked this up for the equivalent of $210, just in case there'll be a real shortage on storage.
> First time I think I've ever picked something up locally here for the same price as on Amazon in the US.
> 
> View attachment 200513


Same here. I have also buying up storage for my new 2 in 1 build and more than original exspexted to start with. Just in case we see a shortage of hdd/SSD.

I missed out on gpu. But I will not risk missing out on storage as well.

So I have been buying 2 x WD Gold 14 tb hdd and 2 x Samsung 980 pro 1 tb + 2 tb of the same SSD. Also a 2 tb crucial mx500 sata SSD. So I'm good for a few years now, if a shortage comes up.


----------



## GerKNG (May 16, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> For the whole family
> View attachment 200456


Follow up:
physical games.
and a bunch of digital ones like Pokemon Sword with expansions, Mario 3D Allstars, Animal Crossing, Monster Hunter, all final fantasy titles, splatoon 2.
and a lot of indie games like hades, cross code, dead cells, katana zero, okami ,ori etc.


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Mmmm, Haribo.


Jimm's PC gives one bag with every order.


----------



## Valantar (May 16, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Jimm's PC gives one bag with every order.


Inet here in Sweden includes a filled licorice stick with each order, but Haribo would be even better!


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Inet here in Sweden includes a filled licorice stick with each order, but Haribo would be even better!


Jimms had one period when they gave a Moomin lollipop but they returned to these little haribos.


----------



## phill (May 16, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> Follow up:
> physical games.
> and a bunch of digital ones like Pokemon Sword with expansions, Mario 3D Allstars, Animal Crossing, Monster Hunter, all final fantasy titles, splatoon 2.
> and a lot of indie games like hades, cross code, dead cells, katana zero, okami ,ori etc.View attachment 200522


I think you need a few more games there!!  Or is it that you need a few more consoles to be able to play them all on at once!!     Outstanding!!


----------



## INSTG8R (May 16, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> Jimms had one period when they gave a Moomin lollipop but they returned to these little haribos.


Yeah someone here in Norway did it too. I love getting Haribo!


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah someone here in Norway did it too. I love getting Haribo!


I once saved like 10 bags of those and had hella lot to eat that time.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 16, 2021)

Chloe Price said:


> I once saved like 10 bags of those and had hella lot to eat that time.


I’m tempted by the “buckets” I see pop up on Facebook off and on


----------



## Valantar (May 16, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah someone here in Norway did it too. I love getting Haribo!


I think I got something included with some orders from Microplex/Techbay back in the day, but it's too long ago for me to really remember.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 16, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I think I got something included with some orders from Microplex/Techbay back in the day, but it's too long ago for me to really remember.


Yeah I may have ordered something from them at some point!


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 16, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Inet here in Sweden includes a filled licorice stick with each order, but Haribo would be even better!


How about Haribo liquorice?



Tomgang said:


> Same here. I have also buying up storage for my new 2 in 1 build and more than original exspexted to start with. Just in case we see a shortage of hdd/SSD.
> 
> I missed out on gpu. But I will not risk missing out on storage as well.
> 
> So I have been buying 2 x WD Gold 14 tb hdd and 2 x Samsung 980 pro 1 tb + 2 tb of the same SSD. Also a 2 tb crucial mx500 sata SSD. So I'm good for a few years now, if a shortage comes up.


Yeah, I'm still kicking myself for not getting an RX 6800 XT reference card at MSRP + 10% when they launched, or even an RTX 3070, as I ordered one for a mate in the UK, along with a CPU.
Oh well, didn't really have the cash to spend...


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> Follow up:
> physical games.
> and a bunch of digital ones like Pokemon Sword with expansions, Mario 3D Allstars, Animal Crossing, Monster Hunter, all final fantasy titles, splatoon 2.
> and a lot of indie games like hades, cross code, dead cells, katana zero, okami ,ori etc.View attachment 200522



that's a great collection of Switch games... FFXII Zodiac Age is one of my all time favorite games, hope you enjoy mate


----------



## Tomgang (May 16, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> How about Haribo liquorice?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm still kicking myself for not getting an RX 6800 XT reference card at MSRP + 10% when they launched, or even an RTX 3070, as I ordered one for a mate in the UK, along with a CPU.
> Oh well, didn't really have the cash to spend...


Exactly the same here. At launch I did not have enough saved up yet. So decided to wait and look where that have taken us. Now it's difficult just to get a card and if we find one. We are also punished by have to pay up to twice the msrp. So much for a dream of rtx 3060 TI and rtx 3080 for my system. So reality is gtx 1050 ti and gtx 1660 super for now. Cries a river...


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> How about Haribo liquorice?


Eww.. Tried some of that once, at least the black variety of licorice. Never again. Nasty experience!


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Eww.. Tried some of that once, at least the black variety of licorice. Never again. Nasty experience!


But was it the kind with ammonium chloride? That's the best kind, especially if it's a bit spicy too.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I think I got something included with some orders from Microplex/Techbay back in the day, but it's too long ago for me to really remember.



A lot of German hardware companies like caseking, silverstone and ifixit gmbh includes a lille bag of Haribo they have at least done this to me


----------



## Valantar (May 17, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> But was it the kind with ammonium chloride? That's the best kind, especially if it's a bit spicy too.


I've always been wildly fascinated by how a detergent can taste that good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I've always been wildly fascinated by how a detergent can taste that good.


That particular "detergent" has a bit of kick to it. It's often used as a rocket fuel..


----------



## Caring1 (May 17, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> But was it the kind with ammonium chloride? That's the best kind, especially if it's a bit spicy too.


Dutch Licorice often has that in it, and I find it's very addictive.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Dutch Licorice often has that in it, and I find it's very addictive.


Dutch licorice is for kids 
You need to try the real deal from the Nordics.
That said, I would be happy with some Dutch licorice right now, as I ran out several months ago and it's just not a thing in most countries.
Got a container of ammonium chloride, but nothing to dip in it 
You might want to avoid this one if you're not used to it.








						Svenskjävlar! (Swedish Bastards)
					

Saltiest. Liquorice. In the world.Do you dare?Liquorice and salmiak creme surrounded by salmiak liqu...




					www.lakrits.com


----------



## sepheronx (May 17, 2021)

Here is my MSI Trident X I got from Best Buy Marketplace.  Also a 750W XPG Reactor Gold PSU.

The PSU was about $130 CAD after taxes and the MSI machine was $3300 CAD.

Setup is:
10700K
32gb DDR4 3000 RAM
1TB NVME SSD
1TB HDD
750W Gold SFX PSU
RTX 3080

Expensive but only way I could obtain a 3080.  I will be using this machine for now on.


----------



## Valantar (May 17, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Here is my MSI Trident X I got from Best Buy Marketplace.  Also a 750W XPG Reactor Gold PSU.
> 
> The PSU was about $130 CAD after taxes and the MSI machine was $3300 CAD.
> 
> ...


Those are really nice, especially for an SFF prebuilt. Not cheap, but at least the spec is excellent.


----------



## sepheronx (May 17, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Those are really nice, especially for an SFF prebuilt. Not cheap, but at least the spec is excellent.


Yeah, the wife likes it a lot.  She wants me to get rid of the custom build (this trident is a much better system overall) and I agree with her.  This thing sits nice on my desk too.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 17, 2021)

Got these braided magnetic USB cables for my devices. I just need one cable to charge all my devices. I bought extra USB C and micro USB heads as well. I also bought an extra braided cable for my keyboard. (I have no idea why those "aviator" quick disconnects are even used. They're bulky and are known to fail quite easily.)

2 braided cables and 5 assorted heads costs around $15. (converted)


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 18, 2021)

Just arrived from Newegg. 

7000MB/s READS. Really? That sounds fast. I'll mount it up and run performance testing - post later today.

Got the 500GB capacity cuz only $129. WRITES take a performance hit, but READS are the same for 500GB, 1TB, and the 2TB drives.

My very 1st PCIe 4.0 device. 





There's the writes performance hit with this smaller capacity 500GB drive, still - not too shabby for $129. 

Temps maxed at 46C during the CrystalDiskMark run. Heard they get real hot like 65C with no heatsink, yikes...








My motherboard install the SN850 drive mounts under a vary large aluminum heatsink and shares thermal conductivity with the APEX XIII's VRM. That alone probably raises drive operating temps, oh well. 

Way cool drive - feels amazing.


----------



## khemist (May 19, 2021)

Arctic freezer 360, not really a fan of the looks but it performs well if not the best and it's one of the best value, i'll get a good pic of the case one day.


----------



## Hemmingstamp (May 19, 2021)

khemist said:


> Arctic freezer 360, not really a fan of the looks but it performs well if not the best and it's one of the best value, i'll get a good pic of the case one day.


You're in Scotland so I guess you don't need a push - pull cooling solution


----------



## HQi88 (May 20, 2021)

Spoiler: Images









Got one of these for $40 CAD because the previous owner said it BSOD when he was trying to game. Ive been using the past two days and have even subjected it 10mins of Prime95. So far so good.

Any ideas as to what caused the BSOD? I can't replicate the issue


----------



## sepheronx (May 20, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Spoiler: Images
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could be his memory was conflicting with the mobo/setup.  Do you recall which RAM modules he had?  If he had early Corsair LPX (Newer ones are fine on Ryzen), they usually conflicted sometimes.  Some motherboards are more picky than others in memory setup.


----------



## FireFox (May 20, 2021)

My Printer ran out of 2 colors Magenta and Cyan.

Bought this






Each original ink cartridge for the* Brother MFC-J480DW *costs between *€12/€15*, so for the first time in my life i bought non-original ink cartridges*.*
For *€14,25 *got: 4x Black, 2x Yellow, 2X Magenta and 2x Cyan






The original and the non-original




Kinda feel bad


----------



## HQi88 (May 20, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Could be his memory was conflicting with the mobo/setup.  Do you recall which RAM modules he had?  If he had early Corsair LPX (Newer ones are fine on Ryzen), they usually conflicted sometimes.  Some motherboards are more picky than others in memory setup.



Unfortunately, he didn't seem to know a lot about computers so he didn't say


----------



## sepheronx (May 20, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Unfortunately, he didn't seem to know a lot about computers so he didn't say


It was most likely the memory. If you are not seeing any of the issues he speaks of, then chances are it was that and you got yourself a steal of a deal.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 20, 2021)

My latest acquisitions..

Dell Latitude E6230 with 2.6ghz Core i5, 8GB RAM and 360GB SSD running AndroidX86 CM14.1R5. Portable Bliss!


Some heat-shrink tubing and I have another tube of Arctic MX-5, this time for testing. See the MX-5 Thread(not created by me) for upcoming details and results.








						[EOL] Arctic MX-5 is here!!Tests incoming! Completed.  Now its MX-6 testing time!
					

https://www.amazon.com/ARCTIC-MX-5-incl-Spatula-Non-Conductive/dp/B08T621LGC   I'm bit surprised it comes with a spatula, I have always just used the large pea method and never had issues. Maybe I will try spatula and get it even I don't know.  $6.99 (Nice ~ "LinusTechTips")   just ordered mine...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Valantar (May 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Kinda feel bad


Why? Because you're no longer overpaying 10-20x for ink? Remember, most printer makers sell you printers for cheap (or even at a loss) so they can sell you exorbitantly priced ink for years and years. You've likely made up for whatever they lost on that printer long, long ago.


----------



## Splinterdog (May 20, 2021)

To replace the cheap generic stuff and I had to ride to the bowels of the Earth to find this at $16.


----------



## Jetster (May 20, 2021)

Good deal @ $64  It has a magnetic palm rest

Hot Swappable Mechanical Kailh Speed Silver Switches (Linear)


----------



## Splinterdog (May 21, 2021)

Having applied the MX-4, the idle temps are definitely lower with the same ambient temps as before. Actual gaming temps are about the same, however, they don't go much above above 65c.
Either way, MX-4 is far superior to what I had applied previously.


----------



## INSTG8R (May 21, 2021)

Okay not tech but it did come with Haribo!


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 21, 2021)

Picked up an older ROG mouse - Gladius II Origin for only $49 On Sale , and replaced a Glorious Model D in black matte.

Love the Gladius II Origin so much more, the ultra-lightweight Model D had all kinds of tracking and DPI issues as a bios mouse, not certain why, idk. 

Also the Gladius II soft blue lighting "syncs so sweet" with the ROG Maximus XIII Apex mobo and Trident Z Royal Silver DDR4.

Even blends well with the AMD workstation graphics card - Dat Blue Doe! 

Caution dusty pics ahead, sorry


----------



## Kovoet (May 21, 2021)

For the first time ever I have gone over to AMD. Got myself a 5900x and an Asus ROG crosshair VIII hero


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 21, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> New NMVE!


your label is messed up  


now this is a 'different' layout for Sata ports that id not have gone with.... whats the rationale behind this? aesthetics aside


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 21, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> your label is messed up
> 
> 
> now this is a 'different' layout for Sata ports that id not have gone with.... whats the rationale behind this? aesthetics aside
> View attachment 201176


The Buildzoid YouTube bencher and one other say the sata cables lay at 45degree angles on their test benches with this configuration - a cable management improvement when extreme overclocking, instead of the standard 0degree angle for case mounted motherboards.

Is that true? I dunno, I'm just air-cooling. 

Also using a test bench so* any SATA angle works for me*, although I do love the 45degree aesthetic, something a bit different - makes the Apex XIII mobo stand out a bit from the crowd.

Beyond the SATA, the M13A board overall (so far) is amazing, and that's more important.


----------



## Mussels (May 22, 2021)

You can run 8 SATA Drives and braid the cables into pretty patterns, duh


----------



## micropage7 (May 24, 2021)

just bought this one Redmi Router AC2100, it's hard to skip especially the seller just tag it under $20
the stuff looks pretty good and still has plastic protector
i think the previous user has difficulty set it up in chinese     btw i don't understand too 









						Xiaomi Redmi Router AC2100 Review | The Best Price-to-Performance Router?
					

Gearbest




					www.gearbest.com


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 25, 2021)

Kind of a prosumer part but still kinda cool.

It's a 2-port 2-channel KVMP Switch - Keyboard Video Mouse and Printer (or Peripheral) Switch

Allows you to run 2-computers at the same time *using the same* keyboard, mouse and monitor switching automatically between the two PCs or using 2keys on your keyboard.

Very cool for getting work completed, and you guessed it, they also come in 4-channel and 8-channel, although I'm not certain who exactly needs to run 8computers "simultaneously" using the same peripherals, gotta be someone out there. lol 

Cool home office gear.


----------



## QuietBob (May 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Kind of a prosumer part but still kinda cool.
> 
> It's a 2-port 2-channel KVMP Switch - Keyboard Video Mouse and Printer (or Peripheral) Switch
> 
> ...


That's a nifty little gizmo, I need one of those!


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 25, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> That's a nifty little gizmo, I need one of those!



*Instead of selling older parts - run (2)computers. lol *

I do Primary and Secondary, and pass down parts. 

That way while you're upgrading a new PC - you can watch movies and How To Videos and read mobo manuals on the 2ndary PC. Win-Win. 

Can also set up an online/offline configuration.

Lots of companies sell as low at $28, Just search 'kvm switch" and the type of video output you want - HDMI Displayport DVI.


----------



## Valantar (May 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Kind of a prosumer part but still kinda cool.
> 
> It's a 2-port 2-channel KVMP Switch - Keyboard Video Mouse and Printer (or Peripheral) Switch
> 
> ...


A surprising amount of monitors these days coming with built-in KVM functionality, which AFAIK means they just switch their entire USB hub between two hosts when you change your display input. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## khemist (May 26, 2021)

3070 Jetstream.

After getting the 3070 i just managed to bag a 3080 FE, unbelievable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2021)

khemist said:


> After getting the 3070 i just managed to bag a 3080 FE, unbelievable.


Which one will you keep?


----------



## khemist (May 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Which one will you keep?


Got to be the 3080FE, will fit in the case with normal 25mm fans and is so hard to get, i'll sell the Palit and the EVGA black 3070 if it ever arrives.


----------



## phill (May 27, 2021)

khemist said:


> Got to be the 3080FE, will fit in the case with normal 25mm fans and is so hard to get, i'll sell the Palit and the EVGA black 3070 if it ever arrives.


What was the model of the EVGA card Khemist?  

I've not really had much experience with the Palit cards.  What you do think of it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 27, 2021)

phill said:


> I've not really had much experience with the Palit cards. What you do think of it?


I know you weren't asking me, but I've had great experiences with them, never had a bad one and they've always performed as expected. Always had an easy time servicing and modding them as well.


----------



## khemist (May 27, 2021)

phill said:


> What was the model of the EVGA card Khemist?
> 
> I've not really had much experience with the Palit cards.  What you do think of it?


3070 XC3 black, i ordered it on the 17th and still no despatch date so it might get cancelled, the 3070 Jetsteram Palit one is too noisy for me but i had the 1080ti Jetstream at one point and that was really quiet.


----------



## phill (May 27, 2021)

khemist said:


> 3070 XC3 black, i ordered it on the 17th and still no despatch date so it might get cancelled, the 3070 Jetsteram Palit one is too noisy for me but i had the 1080ti Jetstream at one point and that was really quiet.


I'll just say PM me if your looking to get rid of the XC3 if you'd like 

I'm always a fan of the EVGA cards, sometimes the Strix but they can be crazy priced...   The MSI Gaming X I have is ok but I'd have preferred a EVGA card personally    Surprised you've not yet got a water block for it


----------



## khemist (May 27, 2021)

The evga 3070 was only £550 so not scalper prices, I'm not doing watercooling  just now, sold off rads and some Bitsopwer fittings still have more fittings unsold.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2021)

khemist said:


> Got to be the 3080FE, will fit in the case with normal 25mm fans and is so hard to get, i'll sell the Palit and the EVGA black 3070 if it ever arrives.


you're probs gunna find buyers here on TPU damn fast


----------



## khemist (May 27, 2021)

TBH i won't be selling a cards cheap, I already sold a 3070 for what I paid and it's super hard to find these, I've spent months looking.


----------



## Caring1 (May 27, 2021)

khemist said:


> TBH i won't be selling a cards cheap, I already sold a 3070 for what I paid and it's super hard to find these, I've spent months looking.


Full costs plus postage is still a bargain compared to scalper's prices, hell I bet people are willing to pay more just to get one.


----------



## khemist (May 27, 2021)

I will be selling for more than i paid for all the time and effort i've put in over the last few months.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 27, 2021)

I tried getting my 280mm AIO water cooler installed the other night, but I failed... was harder than I expected cause of my case design, need two people, someone needs to hold the rad up for me while I get the first two or three screws in... so waiting for my parents to help me at some point... hopefully this weekend. my tiny air cooler the arctic e34 duo hits 93 celsius in prime 95 default stress tests... im hoping water cooler will top that out at 88 celsius with no other variable changes.  maybe I will get lucky and get 85 celsius with the AIO  I will probably use a slightly higher fan curve, not much over stock, just slightly higher... and see where that gets me. plus its only fair, since my arctic e34 duo uses a slightly higher fan curve than stock too

pics incoming when done though... :/

edit:  keep in mind in heavy gaming, my arctic air cooler doesnt break 72 celsius.  so its fine. i just wanted to bring that down to 65 if possible... thats my goal.


----------



## sepheronx (May 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I know you weren't asking me, but I've had great experiences with them, never had a bad one and they've always performed as expected. Always had an easy time servicing and modding them as well.



it is too bad we dont get those cards up here.  I see Palit online every now and then from other sites in other countries and I am always impressed by their costs.  They looked to be (at msrp) cheaper than most other cards I seen).



khemist said:


> I will be selling for more than i paid for all the time and effort i've put in over the last few months.


Rightly so.  But dont go too overboard though.


----------



## phill (May 27, 2021)

khemist said:


> The evga 3070 was only £550 so not scalper prices, I'm not doing watercooling  just now, sold off rads and some Bitsopwer fittings still have more fittings unsold.


How cards should be priced.  Waiting on EVGA myself but I'm not in a rush, I have plenty laying about still to play with


----------



## PerfectWave (May 27, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> your label is messed up
> 
> 
> now this is a 'different' layout for Sata ports that id not have gone with.... whats the rationale behind this? aesthetics aside
> View attachment 201176


Damn you cant use all of them LOL wtf


----------



## Kovoet (May 27, 2021)

Second SSD m2 and windows arrived today


----------



## framebuffer (May 28, 2021)

time to say goodbye to my beloved A6000


----------



## puma99dk| (May 28, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> Second SSD m2 and windows arrived today



Disc or USB version of windows 10 Home?


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2021)

I thought it would have been here today.. sad face.

Monday


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I thought it would have been here today.. sad face.
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...


$800. Yeeowza!


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2021)

I know if effing stings lol!

I have my 5600X and 3600XT listed locally.. no bites yet so will probably have to sell elsewhere. Is 350 too much to ask for a 5600X and 260 for 3600XT? CAD not USD


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I know if effing stings lol!
> 
> I have my 5600X and 3600XT listed locally.. no bites yet so will probably have to sell elsewhere. Is 350 too much to ask for a 5600X and 260 for 3600XT? CAD not USD


Congratulations though! The 5900X is an amazing processor. 

If Asus produced an ROG Crossfire Apex 2-dimm board, I'd definitely think about an AMD CPU. Love my (2)AMD workstation graphics cards.

Your Cinebench Single-Thread scores "at stock" are probably higher than mine at 5.5Ghz, cuz Intel. 

-And your Multithread scores are most definitely higher.


----------



## khemist (May 28, 2021)

I'm a happy boy.


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Congratulations though! The 5900X is an amazing processor.
> 
> If Asus produced an ROG Crossfire Apex 2-dimm board, I'd definitely think about an AMD CPU. Love my (2)AMD workstation graphics cards.


I have been looking at their ITX B550 and X570 ROG boards.. pretty sweet!

I know.. tough crowd lol.. I might have to eat a few more bucks and lower a bit more. We’ll see.. it’s Friday.. it’s pay day.. might get lucky.. current events are not helpful.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Is 350 too much to ask for a 5600X and 260 for 3600XT? CAD not USD



Find out what they sell for retail and undercut that by 20%.  Or 10% under eBay ASP.  That's usually my strategy, anyway.  That depends on having a fairly active local market, though.  Otherwise you may have to go lower.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 28, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> time to say goodbye to my beloved A6000
> 
> View attachment 201936


Nice! Why not keep the A6000?



freeagent said:


> I have my 5600X and 3600XT listed locally.. no bites yet so will probably have to sell elsewhere. Is 350 too much to ask for a 5600X and 260 for 3600XT? CAD not USD


Those seem reasonable to me. Try Ebay, but bump your prices up 12% to cover the fees.


----------



## RealKGB (May 28, 2021)

Got me 4 packages in the mail.
GTX 690 w/o fan - $112
GTX 690 fan - $14
Replacement power cables for my Seasonic GM-750 - $15
PCIe 6-pin extension - $4 (Newegg had a red Phanteks 6-pin extension for $3 instead of $13, so I got one since I need it to run my second graphics card)


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Find out what they sell for retail and undercut that by 20%.  Or 10% under eBay ASP.  That's usually my strategy, anyway.  That depends on having a fairly active local market, though.  Otherwise you may have to go lower.


5600X @ 325 and 3600XT @ 250.. ouch 

Both were only used for a couple of months but that's how she goes I guess..


----------



## tabascosauz (May 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> 5600X @ 325 and 3600XT @ 250.. ouch
> 
> Both were only used for a couple of months but that's how she goes I guess..



Interesting. 5600X hasn't budged from $429 so I was sure you'd get a ton of interest. Dunno about the 3600XT, I sold my 3700X for like $300 I think, lots of interest within 24 hours. I don't think I'd be willing to sell such a new 5600X for less than 400.

Air cooled 5900X vs. air cooled 5900X - FIGHT   looking forward to comparing scores my friend, dont forget take a note of the batch number on the IHS


----------



## Tomgang (May 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Interesting. 5600X hasn't budged from $429 so I was sure you'd get a ton of interest. Dunno about the 3600XT, I sold my 3700X for like $300 I think, lots of interest within 24 hours. I don't think I'd be willing to sell such a new 5600X for less than 400.
> 
> Air cooled 5900X vs. air cooled 5900X - FIGHT   looking forward to comparing scores my friend, dont forget take a note of the batch number on the IHS


How about 5900X vs. 5950X aircooled as well. Hope to get my last part home next week. So i can begin my 2 in 1 system in the middle of june. The brains will 5600X and 5950X and bofh aircooled.

What air cooler will you be using for 5900X?

I have tried to mix the best aircooling setup possible together. So i have chosen Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black and swap stock fans with there IPPC 3000 rpm fans and use some thermal grizzly kryonaut extreme paste.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 28, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> How about 5900X vs. 5950X aircooled as well. Hope to get my last part home next week. So i can begin my 2 in 1 system in the middle of june. The brains will 5600X and 5950X and bofh aircooled.
> 
> What air cooler will you be using for 5900X?
> 
> I have tried to mix the best aircooling setup possible together. So i have chosen Noctua NH-D15 chromax.black and swap stock fans with there IPPC 3000 rpm fans and use some thermal grizzly kryonaut extreme paste.



I've had my 5900X since about February. Though I've got the weakest cooler between us 3, a NH-C14S. It's a little souped up from airflow in this case and a 2000rpm Noctua industrial, but still the weakest.

I'm guessing @freeagent 's gonna be using his beefy FC140 or Macho RT so he'll be the one offering stiff competition for your D15  

5950X behaves a bit differently though. Stock ST might run same or a little hotter from slightly more per-core power and higher freq (slightly, like 50MHz or less), but stock MT is a bit cooler, I guess lower MT per-core power helps.


----------



## Tomgang (May 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I've had my 5900X since about February. Though I've got the weakest cooler between us 3, a NH-C14S. It's a little souped up from airflow in this case and a 2000rpm Noctua industrial, but still the weakest.
> 
> I'm guessing @freeagent 's gonna be using his beefy FC140 or Macho RT so he'll be the one offering stiff competition for your D15
> 
> 5950X behaves a bit differently though. Stock ST might run same or a little hotter from slightly more per-core power and higher freq (slightly, like 50MHz or less), but stock MT is a bit cooler, I guess lower MT per-core power helps.


You might be right about 5950X behaiving diffently. As 5950X shut have the best binned chiplets. Meaning beable to reach higest clocks at the same voltage.

But i still think it cut be a fun showdown if i dissable 4 cores or 2 cores on each chiplet. So its 12 cores vs. 12 better binned cores.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I thought it would have been here today.. sad face.
> 
> Monday
> 
> ...




holy crap that is expensive...  that $549 msrp didn't last very long...


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2021)

Yeah I am really surprised too.. I knew no one would want the XT, but 325 for a 5600x yeesh. Someone probably thinks it’s broken because it’s not 400 like the rest of them listed. You might be right.. might have to keep the unicorn.. 

For cooling I will try FC140 first, I like the plate on that the best so far with AMD. I think with both fans it’s 180cfm or so, and I have a 130cfm TY-143 feeding it. I am not really sure what to expect.. could be good, could be crap! I think it will do ok.. will it hang with a D15? I guess we will find out.. I know people are watching and the pool is real cold let me tell you 

Also those are beaver bucks, not the greenbacks you are used to


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yeah I am really surprised too.. I knew no one would want the XT, but 325 for a 5600x yeesh. Someone probably thinks it’s broken because it’s not 400 like the rest of them listed. You might be right.. might have to keep the unicorn..
> 
> For cooling I will try FC140 first, I like the plate on that the best so far with AMD. I think with both fans it’s 180cfm or so, and I have a 130cfm TY-143 feeding it. I am not really sure what to expect.. could be good, could be crap! I think it will do ok.. will it hang with a D15? I guess we will find out.. I know people are watching and the pool is real cold let me tell you
> 
> Also those are beaver bucks, not the greenbacks you are used to



BEAVER RUPIES I FORGOT!  ok so not so bad then (670 usd) so still a bit higher than MSRP but not too bad considering tax included, etc.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 28, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> You might be right about 5950X behaiving diffently. As 5950X shut have the best binned chiplets. Meaning beable to reach higest clocks at the same voltage.
> 
> But i still think it cut be a fun showdown if i dissable 4 cores or 2 cores on each chiplet. So its 12 cores vs. 12 better binned cores.



Not really about the binning, 5800X/5900X/5950X all hit effective boost clocks 4850-4950 despite 4.7/4.8/4.9 on paper. And on 2CCD, you only get good binning on CCD1 because that's where your good cores will be - CCD2 is pretty much whatever silicon they can scrape together. Granted, even lowest quality bins for Vermeer are pretty decent though.

One hits MT harder, other hits ST harder.


 

Contrast @freeagent's 5600X, plain to see why stock 5600X runs so cool:



Curious to see what batch freeagent's chip will be from, wonder if Q2 production has changed performance.


----------



## freeagent (May 28, 2021)

Just curious.. if I can extract 140w from the socket with my 5600, would it be safe to assume double that with an extra 5600 glued to it?


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Just curious.. if I can extract 140w from the socket with my 5600, would it be safe to assume double that with an extra 5600 glued to it?



I don't think it scales linearly like that, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Just curious.. if I can extract 140w from the socket with my 5600, would it be safe to assume double that with an extra 5600 glued to it?



Package power includes constant ~10-20W from the IO die, so even in a perfect world where cooling is not a problem it won't be double the power.


----------



## KainXS (May 29, 2021)

So I picked up a Galaxy Tab S7 Plus a while back and I had the Galaxy and Google headphone adapters but those are not designed for anything over 32Ohms so I was pointed to this little Meizu adapter and I am blown away by this thing. It actually competes(a little worst though) with the Quad Dac(ESS Sabre) in my LG G8 and can power 300Ohm headphones to an acceptable level.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 29, 2021)

I just updated to a Google pixel 4A I like it so far.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I just updated to a Google pixel 4A I like it so far.


I got the 4XL, damn steady phone


----------



## Space Lynx (May 29, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I just updated to a Google pixel 4A I like it so far.



I'm still trying to figure out what to do for my next phone. Google seems to be getting very pushy lately regarding not caring about data collection, I'm considering switch to iphone whenever the next iphone SE comes out for $399... i'm not really willing to spend more than 400 on a phone though... and i want to wait for the next budget one to come out. hopefully battery has improved by then.

i wouldn't mind the pixel 5a... its expected to come out august... im just bit sickened by how blatant google is with data collection


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> im just bit sickened by how blatant google is with data collection


You do know that you can turn that off, right? Google is bound by law to offer citizens the ability to disable tracking and personal data collection. Especially in the EU. When you disable something, it's actually disabled. Of course that is Google. App devs are another story... It's not Google you need to worry about, it's the app devs. On Android you can lock your phone down if you want to. Starting with Android 9, the user has nearly complete control by default of what apps do and do not have access to. What you don't have default access to can be changed with a few work-arounds.


----------



## freeagent (May 29, 2021)

I’m just using my old XS Max 256.. still pretty decent..


----------



## micropage7 (May 29, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> time to say goodbye to my beloved A6000
> 
> View attachment 201936


sony body and sony lenses?
looks like sony fanboy


----------



## Valantar (May 29, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> sony body and sony lenses?
> looks like sony fanboy


Well, there are absolutely some good third party lenses out there for the FE mount, but Sony has by far the most comprehensive product stack, and delivers excellent quality across the board. Especially when it comes to AF primes, it would be pretty difficult to replace that setup with third party alternatives.


----------



## framebuffer (May 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Why not keep the A6000?


I sold it to cover a bit of the costs, also don't need two cameras atm




micropage7 said:


> sony body and sony lenses?
> looks like sony fanboy


uhm, not sure if you are kidding or what, but almost all good lenses for sony full-frame e-mount are made, well, by sony, and honestly makes sense.
sure, there are good zeiss and sigma options (in fact the 55mm is zeiss/sony) but not for the focal lengths I wanted if you consider price/aperture/weight

btw never been a fanboy of any company except one: 3dfx (and I'm proud of being it!)


----------



## Splinterdog (May 29, 2021)

Paperless office? Forget it, especially when you're an accountant, as is my wife. Her Samsung laser has given sterling work for the last six or seven years and must have printed thousands of sheets, but it started to go wrong. I expect I'll get it fixed and sell it on.
Anyway, I picked up this HP WiFi printer for $150, which, like the Samsung, is nice and compact, with WiFi printing being a doddle to set up.


----------



## micropage7 (May 29, 2021)

framebuffer said:


> I sold it to cover a bit of the costs, also don't need two cameras atm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some want to test many lenses and you can find many adapters for sony


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what to do for my next phone. Google seems to be getting very pushy lately regarding not caring about data collection, I'm considering switch to iphone whenever the next iphone SE comes out for $399... i'm not really willing to spend more than 400 on a phone though... and i want to wait for the next budget one to come out. hopefully battery has improved by then.
> 
> i wouldn't mind the pixel 5a... its expected to come out august... im just bit sickened by how blatant google is with data collection


They all like data collection in all honesty, I limit what I can but I'm not too bothered ,my criminal empire never did get started and I've nothing to hide.
I've had three Google One type phones and the only issue remains the phone swap transfer.
It only goes so far I still had to sign and login a lot of shit, I phone to phone linked ,I should have an effective clone not this.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yeah I am really surprised too.. I knew no one would want the XT, but 325 for a 5600x yeesh. Someone probably thinks it’s broken because it’s not 400 like the rest of them listed. You might be right.. might have to keep the unicorn..
> 
> For cooling I will try FC140 first, I like the plate on that the best so far with AMD. I think with both fans it’s 180cfm or so, and I have a 130cfm TY-143 feeding it. I am not really sure what to expect.. could be good, could be crap! I think it will do ok.. will it hang with a D15? I guess we will find out.. I know people are watching and the pool is real cold let me tell you
> 
> Also those are beaver bucks, not the greenbacks you are used to



You've inspired me to sell the ROG Apex X board and binned/delidded 8700K (5.3Ghz daily oc 5.4Ghz ST benchmarks capable).

Using a Z390 Dark and 8086K @5.4Ghz as the 2ndary office rig - so think I'll let this platform go.

On eBay the Maximus X Apex boards selling "pre-owned" for $400, $422, $477 , only paid $349 for it in 2017.

Maybe since Asus made so few Apex X boards and I guess enthusiasts still enjoy overclocking Coffee Lake. 

Just noticed, I never removed the protective sheet over the Northbridge, lolol


----------



## Kovoet (May 29, 2021)

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/img922/4791/5J2bTx.jpg


----------



## freeagent (May 29, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> You've inspired me to sell the ROG Apex X board and binned/delidded 8700K (5.3Ghz daily oc 5.4Ghz ST benchmarks capable).
> 
> Using a Z390 Dark and 8086K @5.4Ghz as the 2ndary office rig - so think I'll let this platform go.
> 
> ...


That's not to say I am not having some second thoughts and regrets lol 

Intel stuff holds their value. Even my old boards are still commanding the big dollars on eBay. Its crazy man. Sell my 10 year old stuff on there for as much as I paid or more..


----------



## Kovoet (May 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That's not to say I am not having some second thoughts and regrets lol
> 
> Intel stuff holds their value. Even my old boards are still commanding the big dollars on eBay. Its crazy man. Sell my 10 year old stuff on there for as much as I paid or more..


Got the same problem I got a i7 7700 and 2 x asus maximus formula xi motherboards. Don't whether to hold to them or sell them


----------



## freeagent (May 29, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> Got the same problem I got a i7 7700 and 2 x asus maximus formula xi motherboards. Don't whether to hold to them or sell them


If your not going to bench them and you know you won’t use them might as well let someone else enjoy them


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That's not to say I am not having some second thoughts and regrets lol
> 
> *Intel stuff holds their value. Even my old boards are still commanding the big dollars on eBay. Its crazy man. Sell my 10 year old stuff on there for as much as I paid or more..*



Woohoo, maybe I can get $600 for the Maximus X Apex and binned 8700K, $400 + $200 who knows. 

Cover the cost of the new Maximus XIII Apex board. 

Have the original boxes and all accessories all in pristine condition, so maybe.


----------



## freeagent (May 29, 2021)

If someone wants it they will pay! I haven’t been lucky enough to find someone who wants to spend the big dollars on my old hardware


----------



## RealKGB (May 29, 2021)

Item #1 has arrived!
Here's the GTX 690 in all its glory. I realize it lacks a fan. It lacking a fan meant it cost $115, and a replacement fan cost $15. A full unit was $260.


Spoiler








In a surprising turn of events the card is brand new, other than the bent PCI plate. There's no dust, no fingerprints on the plastic, the PCB is immaculate, and the ports make their "crunch" sound as the pins realign. An amazing deal for $115, as the bent plate is easy to fix.

It's not going in my computer until the replacement fan arrives. For now, it will look nice and sit on a shelf.

EDIT:
Tried pliers and managed to make everything straight, but one of the tabs is inset a bit.
We're going to my grandpa's house tomorrow though and he has a vice.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> It's not going in my computer until the replacement fan arrives.


If you have a 92mm fan that has some decent RPMs you could use metal tape to mount it to the opening and blow air into the card. You'll then be able to use it until you get a replacement fan..


----------



## RealKGB (May 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you have a 92mm fan that has some decent RPMs you could use metal tape to mount it to the opening and blow air into the card. You'll then be able to use it until you get a replacement fan..


I have a 90mm fan but it's permanently mounted to the case of my P3 box (too many hex nuts in a small space).
I have an 80mm fan somewhere, but I don't have any metal tape (strongest I've got is packing tape)...


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 29, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> I have a 90mm fan but it's permanently mounted to the case of my P3 box (too many hex nuts in a small space).
> I have an 80mm fan somewhere, but I don't have any metal tape (strongest I've got is packing tape)...


Harbor Freight. It's like $4 a roll. But that 80mm fan needs to be at least 2500rpm to provide proper cooling.


----------



## RealKGB (May 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Harbor Freight. It's like $4 a roll. But that 80mm fan needs to be at least 2500rpm to provide proper cooling.


Definitely not 2500 RPM. I do have a 90mm delta fan that I could use, BUT it can easily blow over its own weight and I don't have enough space between my two cards to hold it anyway (it's about 45mm thick).


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2021)

what the hell is metal tape


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> what the hell is metal tape








Metal Tape


----------



## phill (May 30, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> View attachment 202173


I believe they used to come in Chrome as well......


----------



## ThrashZone (May 30, 2021)

phill said:


> I believe they used to come in Chrome as well......


Hi,
No just rgb lol


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 30, 2021)

My "old faithful" G500 mouse died Friday night. Went to BB to get a new mouse, and ended up getting a new Keyboard as well.


----------



## Kovoet (May 30, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My "old faithful" G500 mouse died Friday night. Went to BB to get a new mouse, and ended up getting a new Keyboard as well.
> 
> View attachment 202188
> 
> View attachment 202189


Have one of those very comfortable. Tend to only use Logitech


----------



## the54thvoid (May 30, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> View attachment 202173
> 
> Metal Tape



I..... had..... that..... OMFG...... !!!!!??!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> what the hell is metal tape


This;





						Amazon.com: Professional Grade Aluminum Foil Tape - 2 Inch by 210 Feet (70 Yards) - Perfect for HVAC, Sealing & Patching Hot & Cold Air Ducts, Metal Repair, and Much More! : Health & Household
					

Amazon.com: Professional Grade Aluminum Foil Tape - 2 Inch by 210 Feet (70 Yards) - Perfect for HVAC, Sealing & Patching Hot & Cold Air Ducts, Metal Repair, and Much More! : Health & Household



					www.amazon.com
				




There is also a variety with glass fiber cloth which is even more durable;


			Amazon.com
		


Then there is the tin variety;




__





						Amazon.com: Polytree Tin Foil Adhesive Tape for HVAC, Insulation, Sealing or Patching Hot and Cold Air Ducts, Metal Repair, Heat Resistant 5cm9m : Industrial & Scientific
					

Amazon.com: Polytree Tin Foil Adhesive Tape for HVAC, Insulation, Sealing or Patching Hot and Cold Air Ducts, Metal Repair, Heat Resistant 5cm9m : Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				




All of these are very durable when used properly. The adhesive doesn't break down like duct-tape and yet allows for easy removal. Great stuff for mounting fans in a temp location.



BarbaricSoul said:


> My "old faithful" G500 mouse died Friday night. Went to BB to get a new mouse, and ended up getting a new Keyboard as well.
> 
> View attachment 202188
> 
> View attachment 202189


That's a good set! Nice!


----------



## freeagent (May 30, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I..... had..... that..... OMFG...... !!!!!??!


I still do, but not the cassette anymore.. it got eaten to many times


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I still do, but not the cassette anymore.. it got eaten to many times



Pretty sure I have that particular cassette in a drawer somewhere.  Never been nom-ed on, despite MANY plays!


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 30, 2021)

Is this the showoff your hardware (recent) purchase thread?

OK then,

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!  

4800Mhz 17 17 37 

What an amazing CPU IMC at only $300, the i5 11600K. And the M13A mobo - not too shabby either.


----------



## freeagent (May 30, 2021)

I like how you caught the button lighting up the Royal..

She is schmexy..

I almost feel bad for having mine in a case 

If you weren't looking there is a chance I might touch that thing inappropriately..

Edit:

Wait a minute..

Why do I see 1.4v+ but yet you are dropping your clocks..

WHY?


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 30, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I like how you caught the button lighting up the Royal..
> 
> She is schmexy..
> 
> ...


CPUZ is showing Intel SpeedStep enabled, so the 11600K drops down to 800Mhz when idle. My Vcore is actually way up at 1.500v for testing new OC values.

Looks like my Daily OC is going to be somewhere around 5.3Ghz CPU and 4600Mhz 17 17 37, not 4800. 

Cuz my DDR4 is a Coffee Lake kit so yea. Not certain I want to buy a new DDR4 RKL kit for 200Mhz.

This mem kit will also do 5000Mhz - if timings are loosened up quite a bit - here's a 1st run. Could tighten up these timings if I wanted to spend a few hours on it - but I don't. lol


----------



## phill (May 30, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No just rgb lol


I never had that upgrade...  Damn!! 

But





I am right!! 

Please forgive the post, but I don't get notifications of all the other hardware everyone else is buying if I don't seem to post in here and sad I'm not buying a thing!!


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 31, 2021)

Hey Phill,

I got too many Z390 Dark boards hangin' around - don't know what to do with them all. lol

Want me to ship you one? 

------

Cleaning up this test bench chassis for 2022 - either Ryzen 7000 or Raptor Lake.

The Raptor Bench. 

...this test bench doesn't look very scary.


----------



## freeagent (May 31, 2021)

Yay


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 31, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yay
> 
> View attachment 202302


Hooray! That AMD 5900X badboy processor is Amazing! Congrats! 



Install it, run some performance tests, woohoo!


----------



## freeagent (May 31, 2021)

Thank you sir!

Just gonna make lunch for the boys real quick and see what I can get done from there


----------



## Chomiq (May 31, 2021)

phill said:


> I never had that upgrade...  Damn!!
> 
> But
> 
> ...


Speaking of which (ignore the white balance, it's silver silver):



Came as an extra with an amplituner so that I could plug in my old speakers. Paid something around 40€ total for both. Sadly tape deck will probably end up in storage as I don't use tapes anymore.

But there's something else coming soon that will be a good match for the amplituner. Stay tuned.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 31, 2021)

BarbaricSoul said:


> My "old faithful" G500 mouse died Friday night. Went to BB to get a new mouse, and ended up getting a new Keyboard as well.
> 
> View attachment 202188
> 
> View attachment 202189


The G502 Lightspeed has a much better scroll wheel, as they rubberised. Had a cheaper G502 a while back which I really didn't like the slippery metal wheel on.
Otherwise I can't really tell any difference, except the wireless vs wired mode.
Stupid price difference though.


----------



## Tomgang (May 31, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yay
> 
> View attachment 202302


Enjoy it. Just as I will enjoy my two chips. 5600X and 5950X.

Also and update on my own 2 pc's in 1 case project. Seems to be very near now. If all goes well, I will reseive the last shipment this week and maybe begin building next week. I hope there will be no more delays now. I am sick and tired of the waiting.

I have all the components I wanted accept those darn gpu's. It's a nightmare to get what I want in the current market. So there will be no rtx 3060 TI or 3080 or ti. But I managed to grab a gtx 1050 ti and a gtx 1660 super. Both brand new with full warranty. But no rtx on this time sadly. In sted I burned some more money on storage give the risk of shortage of storage do to That new ghia coin  and dit not want to risk missing out on storage before pricing and available becomes horrible there as well and some more on a new desk and loudspeaker system.

So yeah it will be a complete new build from top to tow. I will only temporarily use my old monitor as a second screen until my economy allows for a second monitor and re use my current mouse (Logitech G903 lightspeed) as that is not even 1 years old yet. Else everything else will be replaced with new stuff and I am excited as h**l. It's not every day I build a new system and deffently not a build to around 8000 USD in total with danish taxes. This also means there will not be money for much fun this summer. But you have to offer one thing to get another thing.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 31, 2021)

I just received an important visual message from the ROG Gods: "your DDR4 is running WAY TOO HOT ROG brother" 

Apparently, this Coffee Lake DDR4 kit cannot run 1.600volts without overheating.

Maybe they're really just ROG monks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 31, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Hey Phill,
> 
> I got too many Z390 Dark boards hangin' around - don't know what to do with them all. lol
> 
> ...


There is a debate going on this side of the screen....

Is that a bobble-head of Einstein or Michio Kaku? From that angle it's tough to tell..


----------



## freeagent (May 31, 2021)

So.. this is a little stronger than my 5600X..

With my old 3600XT and my 5600X to get 4 sticks running at 1900 was a serious pain in the balls, more so on the 5600X.. I had to tune and test and tweak.. and fail.. ugh! 

This one just does it right out of the box with no tuning.. I did try running at all core 4600 1.25 and she went no problem. 4700 gave a bunch of errors at 1.25v. I didn't try to give it more. Also, I have seen this board feed 1.5v+ like a complete savage. I am guessing its because of the extra 5600 taped to it..? It never did that with my 5600. I might have seen 1.45v once or twice. Seeing 5150MHz is cool.. but it would be even cooler if it did it all the time 

Speaking of which.. its not too bad to cool. I thought it would have been way worse. I will play around some more as I get time and post some results


----------



## Valantar (May 31, 2021)

freeagent said:


> So.. this is a little stronger than my 5600X..
> 
> With my old 3600XT and my 5600X to get 4 sticks running at 1900 was a serious pain in the balls, more so on the 5600X.. I had to tune and test and tweak.. and fail.. ugh!
> 
> ...


The 2-CCD Ryzens are often easier to cool than 1-CCD ones simply due to the heat being spread across twice the die area, alongside slightly better binned silicon (at least for CCD0).

Also, aren't software reported boost voltages for Ryzen 3000/5000 kind of nonsense? I seem to remember reading that reported voltages are what the VRM is asked to supply, but that the CPU steps it down to what is actually needed on a much more fine grained level. Though I might just be imagining things.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 31, 2021)

freeagent said:


> So.. this is a little stronger than my 5600X..
> 
> With my old 3600XT and my 5600X to get 4 sticks running at 1900 was a serious pain in the balls, more so on the 5600X.. I had to tune and test and tweak.. and fail.. ugh!
> 
> ...


New Virgin Components always so beautiful! 

Good Luck with the ups and downs and adjustments - till you find the glory. It's the same with every new CPU. Finding that sweet spot to processor heaven! 

It does exist!

------

So apparently I FAILED - to update my AquaComputer AquaSuite software subscription *during the pandem* and my one and only overclocking cooling single 140mm fan was running at only 600rpm 

So I paid AquaComputer $12USD for the software update and installed new Aquaro 6 fan controller firmware and no more overheating DDR4.  LIke DuH! Am I Stupid?


----------



## freeagent (May 31, 2021)

Well at least you got that sorted out.. paid updates blow chunks though.. boo.

It runs pretty similar to my 5600X. I did notice a 10c spike between ccd1+2 running occt @ +200 with pbo. Could be my paste job, I was running a bit thin and was at the end of the tube. I can’t bring myself to use AS5 on it so it will do for now. I knew it was thin in that area.. I am at the park with my boys but I’ll grab a screen of it when it’s done.


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 31, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Well at least you got that sorted out.. paid updates blow chunks though.. boo.
> 
> It runs pretty similar to my 5600X. I did notice a 10c spike between ccd1+2 running occt @ +200 with pbo. Could be my paste job, I was running a bit thin and was at the end of the tube. I can’t bring myself to use AS5 on it so it will do for now. I knew it was thin in that area.. I am at the park with my boys but I’ll grab a screen of it when it’s done.


Send us some beautiful 5900X benchmarks TPU brother! 

My DDR4 4800Mhz 17 17 37 AIDA 64 latency from earlier today.

Not too shabby considering the Rocket Lake 10ns Gear 2 penalty. 

AGAIN below, a software subscription that would not complete the run - because I didn't update (pay them) during the pandem, awww Gawd! 

At least the latency is rockin at 46.3ns!


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 31, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Maybe they're really just ROG monks.



I don't know about the ROG monks, but seeing blue and red together on your motherboard brought me a moment or two of Zen.

When I see red and blue together on a motherboard it brings me back to my favorite combo.  The Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P with four 2GB sticks of Mushkin RedLine.

Those were simpler times.

You made me smile.  

Thanks....

Liquid Cool


----------



## iBruceypoo (May 31, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> I don't know about the ROG monks, but seeing blue and red together on your motherboard brought me a moment or two of Zen.
> 
> When I see red and blue together on a motherboard it brings me back to my favorite combo.  The Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P with four 2GB sticks of Mushkin RedLine.
> 
> ...



So happy to help!

Peace and Love Tech Brother! 

additional photo


----------



## Aquinus (May 31, 2021)

My router was starting to die so I got a new one. I have no WiFi 6 devices, so this is really nice. The second 5Ghz band is just for my laptop. I can consistently get >500Mbit on Speedtest over WiFi. Woo!


Edit: For background, the 2.4Ghz on my Linksys died and the 5Ghz wasn't able to sustain much more than 300Mbit, so this is refreshing. Losing 2.4Ghz was rough for the outskirts of the house.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 1, 2021)

4 of these 120 x 120 x 25 150cfm Delta fans should push a nice amount of air through the Cooler Master Cosmos II case I scored dirt cheap. I have 4-pin to Molex adapters for them.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 1, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> 4 of these 120 x 120 x 25 150cfm Delta fans should push a nice amount of air through the Cooler Master Cosmos II case I scored dirt cheap. I have 4-pin to Molex adapters for them.



At full tit you'll go deaf 


iBruceypoo said:


> So apparently I FAILED - to update my AquaComputer AquaSuite software subscription *during the pandem* and my one and only overclocking cooling single 140mm fan was running at only 600rpm
> 
> So I paid AquaComputer $12USD for the software update and installed new Aquaro 6 fan controller firmware and no more overheating DDR4.  LIke DuH! Am I Stupid?


WTF who pays for an update for this sort of software that's ridiculous nonsense from aquacomputer


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 1, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> WTF who pays for an update for this sort of software that's ridiculous nonsense from aquacomputer


Right there with you. I wouldn't pay for it to begin with as it is expected to be included with the hardware.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Send us some beautiful 5900X benchmarks TPU brother!
> 
> My DDR4 4800Mhz 17 17 37 AIDA 64 latency from earlier today.
> 
> ...



amazing, I'm really surprised my kit gets 49ns at 3800 cas 16.  there are some severe diminishing returns with latency specifically.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 1, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> At full tit you'll go deaf
> 
> WTF who pays for an update for this sort of software that's ridiculous nonsense from aquacomputer


No, these aren't nearly as loud as the 38mm 252cfm beasts. I have some of those too and these are far more civil, just slightly louder than a 38mm Scythe Ultra Kaze but more cfm plus far better bearings and build quality. The best 25mm thick fans I know of. They only cost me $9 each including shipping from China and they're real Delta fans.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right there with you. I wouldn't pay for it to begin with as it is expected to be included with the hardware.


The FREE software updates WERE INCLUDED with the hardware when the fan controllers were purchased for $229 way back in 2013 - then sometime later AquaComputer decided "on a whim" to add a software subscription in order to continue use your fan controller. 

...and they have refused to update their hardware since 2013, can you actually believe that crazy shiite?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> then sometime later AquaComputer decided "on a whim" to add a software subscription in order to continue use your fan controller.


Yeah, that's rubbish thinking regardless of the reasoning...


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 1, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Well at least you got that sorted out.. paid updates blow chunks though.. boo.
> 
> It runs pretty similar to my 5600X. I did notice a 10c spike between ccd1+2 running occt @ +200 with pbo. Could be my paste job, I was running a bit thin and was at the end of the tube. I can’t bring myself to use AS5 on it so it will do for now. I knew it was thin in that area.. I am at the park with my boys but I’ll grab a screen of it when it’s done.



Gratz on the chip. More where that came from, remember this?



I highly doubt you messed up the paste. I'm highly skeptical even conductonaut would fix transient CCD1 spikes as they're not sustained.

And even if it "looked" like paste made a difference, it probably didn't unless you tested the exact same load every day for 2 weeks and the spikes never came back. Just unpredictable Ryzen things.

Could just be a characteristic when Zen 3 cores exceed a certain per-core power draw that generally isn't hit on 5600X.

On mine I've just learned to stop looking at my 2nd screen so often


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> There is a debate going on this side of the screen....
> View attachment 202312
> Is that a bobble-head of Einstein or Michio Kaku? From that angle it's tough to tell..


Yes, that's amazing Albert! And his head does bobble!  

It's Computex 2021 Week. Show us some new gear! I'm waiting for the Gskill Trident Z Royal Elite kits (photo below) to drop in silver! 

Yea I know buying DDR4 with DDR5 right around the corner is stupid. But I want to make this Rocket Lake build really special, so I'll wait and skip Alder Lake and grab Raptor Lake in 16-18months. 





Oh that's so sexy, that's what I want. Come On Gskill Launch these gorgeous new kits!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Yes, that's amazing Albert! And his head does bobble!


HAHAHA! Thank You!! I won that bet! Someone is buying me lunch... I think some Cafe Rio is in order... No, better yet, some Tres Hombres!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 1, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Gratz on the chip. More where that came from, remember this?
> 
> View attachment 202342
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for that! It does make more sense now. With a bigger CPU comes bigger numbers everywhere heheh. I am still blown away at how much voltage gets thrown at it. I have seen 1.52v.. It’s completely out of my hands too unless I chop a bunch off the top. It’s does 4600 all core with 1.25v. I haven’t been able to stabilize higher than that. I’ve been testing max single core speed with superpi 32m.. it’s probably not the best for testing but it’s easy to see when it flounders or crashes lol..I posted a sub six minute time that surprised me. I’m still playing around when I get time during the day in the evening is when I get to play









						freeagent`s SuperPi - 32M score: 5min 42sec 408ms with a Ryzen 9 5900X
					

The Ryzen 9 5900X @ 5075.1MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the SuperPi - 32M benchmark. freeagentranks #null worldwide and #null in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2021)

Sooooo, the Netgear ended up being garbage. The 5Ghz was very unstable after being on for a bit. It would slow down and just start dropping packets left and right on the second 5Ghz band. No fiddling got it to work right. So with that said, I returned it and got a Linksys MR9600 instead. Needless to say, it’s a far better device in terms of stability and I'm prepped for WiFi 6 now.



I learned my lesson, stick with what I know works well.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 1, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Sooooo, the Netgear ended up being garbage. The 5Ghz was very unstable after being on for a bit. It would slow down and just start dropping packets left and right on the second 5Ghz band. No fiddling got it to work right. So with that said, I returned it and got a Linksys MR9600 instead. Needless to say, it’s a far better device in terms of stability and I'm prepped for WiFi 6 now.
> 
> View attachment 202475
> 
> I learned my lesson, stick with what I know works well.



Woohooooo, Congratulations! 

I grabbed that router back on CyberMonday November last year for $169.99 - one day only sale. It was $399 then half price $199 then the Linksys chat rep gave me another $30off if I purchased directly from their website so only $169, "I'm like, ok"   lol - super duper discount.  I LOVE that router.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 1, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes, thanks for that! It does make more sense now. With a bigger CPU comes bigger numbers everywhere heheh. I am still blown away at how much voltage gets thrown at it. I have seen 1.52v.. It’s completely out of my hands too unless I chop a bunch off the top. It’s does 4600 all core with 1.25v. I haven’t been able to stabilize higher than that. I’ve been testing max single core speed with superpi 32m.. it’s probably not the best for testing but it’s easy to see when it flounders or crashes lol..I posted a sub six minute time that surprised me. I’m still playing around when I get time during the day in the evening is when I get to play
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hot diggity, 5073MHz effective clock?? How do you keep on winning the silicon lottery like this??

#6 place amongst 5900X, nice.

I just did 6:12 with PBO disabled, not a point winner that's for sure. I wanna see your benchmate screenshot, but we should really take this to the Ryzen club before a mod complains 

Oh you say youre being safe but I see you out here benching 4.7GHz all core @ 86C......you can't hide from me  take it easy on the all-core, it's not a 5600X and it's not under water


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Woohooooo, Congratulations!
> 
> I grabbed that router back on CyberMonday November last year for $169.99 - one day only sale. It was $399 then half price $199 then the Linksys chat rep gave me another $30off if I purchased directly from their website so only $169, "I'm like, ok"   lol - super duper discount.  I LOVE that router.
> 
> View attachment 202476


I'm actually bummed about the Netgear, because I was looking forward to having a dedicated radio just for my laptop. WiFi 6 is probably a better direction to go though as more devices begin to support it. That's an amazing price though. That's a fantastic deal. I salute you, sir!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 1, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I'm actually bummed about the Netgear, because I was looking forward to having a dedicated radio just for my laptop. WiFi 6 is probably a better direction to go though as more devices begin to support it. That's an amazing price though. That's a fantastic deal. I salute you, sir!



Congratulations once again. And honestly what's to be taken away here is: if you're wanting/needing a new router and you are OK with Linksys then Dear God in Heaven *buy it on CyberMonday 2021 this November coming up* since Linksys will most likely repeat the One-Day Sale - mark it on your calendar any TPU enthusiasts! That's the once a year Big Sale! 

------

I setup the ROG Bluetooth for Logitech wireless mouse antenna on the test bench. Very strong magnetic base - so you can mount it anywhere - extremely strong magnet, Go ROG! 








Also, this more "tucked away" configuration.  




Also and in addition:

Any TPU'er who wants to copy and paste my "current and present danger" DDR4 memory timings: here they are. 

It's still a work in progress, but copy and use them for yourself as a template, I dropped my VDIMM down to 1.550v for Rocket Lake, but if you're running Coffee Lake or Comet Lake you should be good at 1.500v or 1.4500v VDIMM.


----------



## phill (Jun 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Hey Phill,
> 
> I got too many Z390 Dark boards hangin' around - don't know what to do with them all. lol
> 
> ...


You know me and hardware...  So I wouldn't say no  

Loving all the new hardware purchases everyone!!  Reminds me of spending when I shouldn't be   That said I'm trying to find another 3900X and then 3 5950X's as I've got 3 X570 boards here that need some loving...  Oh and one is for a friends build, so he requested a 5950X cos why not   

What's anyone else got on their shopping list of late??


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 1, 2021)

I just burned up the damn motherboard! 

What the heck does it mean when this happens ROG?

Motherboard a-broiling? Rocket Lake.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 2, 2021)

You have angered the ROG gods. You must quickly make a sacrifice to appease them. They don’t accept living things, so if you have something made from Corsair you must quickly kill it 

But only if it’s not attached to your rig..

I have a mainline to the big guy in case you were wondering how I became so knowledgeable in such matters..


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> You have angered the ROG gods. You must quickly make a sacrifice to appease them. They don’t accept living things, so if you have something made from Corsair you must quickly kill it
> 
> But only if it’s not attached to your rig..
> 
> I have a mainline to the big guy in case you were wondering how I became so knowledgeable in such matters..


I'm sacrificing this Corsair mem kit to the ROG Gods! 

May all my old Corsair parts simply burn away straight to hell! Hooray!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 2, 2021)

I was just kidding, you could use whichever name you like.. they all die equally


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 2, 2021)

a Mod here at TPU just sent me an ANGRY vote - so I'm OUT!

See you guys later and have fun!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> a Mod here at TPU just sent me an ANGRY vote - so I'm OUT!
> 
> See you guys later and have fun!


yeah for the can of fosters, that stuffs nasty


----------



## phill (Jun 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> yeah for the can of fosters, that stuffs nasty


You've obviously not had Heineken or Stella then......


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jun 2, 2021)

Sold my MSI laptop last month..only to replace it with another laptop. Also got the Playstation Pulse 3D Headset as my anniversary present from my GF.
Laptop is the new 2021 Asus ROG Zephyrus G14 in white.
Specs:
CPU:AMD Ryzen 9 5900HS
Ram: (32GB)16GB integrated, installed another 16GB stick to get dual channel
SSD: 1TB SSD
GPU: Nvidia Geforce RTX 3060 MaxQ
Display: 1080p 144hz


Spoiler


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2021)

phill said:


> You've obviously not had Heineken or Stella then......


Aussies drink VB if they're poor (or if you're shouting drinks for people you dont like) otherwise beer is forbidden here. ugh.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> VB if they're poor



Unless your over here in the west mate then it's Bush Chooks : )


----------



## freeagent (Jun 2, 2021)

Drinking Heineken is like eating ass in the summer. I think I would rather drink a Fosters lol.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 2, 2021)

phill said:


> You've obviously not had Heineken or Stella then......



Stella's fine, IMO, if you get it on tap.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jun 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Fosters



Yep, pure cats piss.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 2, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Stella's fine, IMO, if you get it on tap.


If light beers are your thing, I'd agree. Almost everything is better on draft. Well, almost everything. Maybe not Fosters or Bud Light.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jun 2, 2021)

Welp I got convinced…


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 2, 2021)

Nike Space Hippies just arrived. They're extremely techy shoes lol. 

------

I'll drop back by when the Noctua Passive Cooler launches *and do an unboxing* here in this thread. Already plan on running a 140mm Noctua Industrial fan with the passive cooler so testing should be very interesting. 

I know it's not a shoe thread, lol - but just this once... pweeese oh pweeese. 

Aren't they COOL - Size 10.5.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Nike Space Hippies just arrived. They're extremely techy shoes lol.
> 
> ------
> 
> ...


So Nike now makes hobo shoes, how much they charge for them?


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Size 10.5.


I just got a pair of Keens and I'm pretty sure they're 10.5. 
Most comfortable sandals I've ever had. I have flat feet and these have great support.





						Men's Arroyo II
					

All the best features of a hiking shoe and a sandal in one comfortable style. Open vents in the waterproof leather provide breathability, and the multi-directional lug outsole bites into tough terrain.




					www.keenfootwear.com


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 2, 2021)

Got some replacement PSU cables for my Seasonic GM-750
Don't have pictures since they're installed in my PC to run my GTX 692, but here's a screenshot of the order (doesn't have pictures though)




Additionally, PCIe 6-pin extension is in my city. Will come tomorrow.



And my GTX 690 fan has arrived in the US, from China.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 2, 2021)

Alienware R10 came in.  RTX 3080, Ryzen 5800, 16GB DDR4 Kingston Fury 3200, 512gb nvme, 1td HDD, Watercooled for cpu, 1kw PSU.  $2700 CAD3x

Noctua thermalpaste. 3.5 grams each. $9 cad each.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 2, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I just got a pair of Keens and I'm pretty sure they're 10.5.
> Most comfortable sandals I've ever had. I have flat feet and these have great support.
> 
> 
> ...



I got these as post-pandemic "healing shoes".  I had a very difficult pandemic - lost 82lbs from stress and had to go into a catheter for 7months.  

And these shoes contain special healing powers. *Let the healing begin!* 

Also why I bought Rocket Lake (even though I could have waited), cuz I needed some super-powerful tech healing so badly.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Are they women's shoes?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Are they women's shoes?


Looks like it...


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 3, 2021)

Womens shoes made by children designed to empty your wallet no less Nike "Just Do It"


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 3, 2021)

Speaking of terrible beers some folks in the Midwest may remember this swill from the early 70's. 99 cents for a 6 pack and still overpriced. Drinking it was a memorable experience somewhat akin to getting arrested.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Speaking of terrible beers some folks in the Midwest may remember this swill from the early 70's. 99 cents for a 6 pack and still overpriced. Drinking it was a memorable experience somewhat akin to getting arrested.


I remember that crap. My family tried it once and they called it piss-water-rot-gut.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 3, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Are they women's shoes?





lexluthermiester said:


> Looks like it...


Why on earth would they be? And outside of them saying "for women" or something equivalent on them, how would you even be able to tell from their looks?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2021)

Valantar said:


> how would you even be able to tell from their looks?


Those just don't look like shoes for a MAN. Just throwing it out there...


----------



## Valantar (Jun 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those just don't look like shoes for a MAN. Just throwing it out there...


Only if your conception of "what a man looks like" is incredibly restrictive for some reason. I mean, policing what people are allowed to wear or not based on their gender is pretty messed up.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 3, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Only if your conception of "what a man looks like" is incredibly restrictive for some reason. I mean, policing what people are allowed to wear or not based on their gender is pretty messed up.


It's also running on the assumption that the person who posted it is a man, which may or may not be true. My wife wears sandals that are for "men" yet it has no impact on how much of a female she is.


lexluthermiester said:


> Those just don't look like shoes for a MAN. Just throwing it out there...


Why does it matter?


----------



## Valantar (Jun 3, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> It's also running on the assumption that the person who posted it is a man, which may or may not be true. My wife wears sandals that are for "men" yet it has no impact on how much of a female she is.
> 
> Why does it matter?


Yeah, I'm just reasonably sure @iBruceypoo's name is Bruce, which tends to be a male name. But in general it's definitely a good habit to try and unlearn the "all anonymous people are assumed to be men by default" thing. Its just rather silly, and incredibly tiring for those who aren't and thus are either constantly made to feel Othered/as an outsider.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2021)

I could respond to some of that and have fun for days with it but the mods would likely not appreciate such as it would turn into a crap-show of virtue signaling. So I'll leave it at this: IF you want to wear shoes that make you look silly, more power to you... Just don't be surprised when people have a good chuckle at your expense.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 3, 2021)

Real men don't judge others for what they wear. Mötley Crüe would like to have a word.

However, this is about tech purchases and showing off. Let's get back on topic please.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 3, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Yeah, I'm just reasonably sure @iBruceypoo's name is Bruce, which tends to be a male name. But in general it's definitely a good habit to try and unlearn the "all anonymous people are assumed to be men by default" thing. Its just rather silly, and incredibly tiring for those who aren't and thus are either constantly made to feel Othered/as an outsider.


In Straya you just never know heck they even have a dingo baby sitting service LOL


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 3, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Let's get back on topic please.


As was already stated!

And, the topic is, for no points, "*The show off your tech related purchase thread*"!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## RealKGB (Jun 4, 2021)

This arrived today.


Spoiler








This lets me do this:


Spoiler








Now all that's left is for my replacement fan to come... it cleared customs so it should be here soon.


Spoiler


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 4, 2021)

So I just bought another 4TB Portable HDD this time a Seagate Expansion disk for only $169NZD as it was on spethal


----------



## HQi88 (Jun 4, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> View attachment 202714



What is a GTX 692? I've never heard of that GPU before.


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 4, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> What is a GTX 692? I've never heard of that GPU before.


It's a GTX 690. I renamed it with NVCleanstall to GTX 692. The 2 symbolizes the 2 GPU dies and the 2GB of VRAM per GPU on the card.


----------



## HQi88 (Jun 4, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> It's a GTX 690. I renamed it with NVCleanstall to GTX 692. The 2 symbolizes the 2 GPU dies and the 2GB of VRAM per GPU on the card.


Ah ok


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> It's a GTX 690. I renamed it with NVCleanstall to GTX 692. The 2 symbolizes the 2 GPU dies and the 2GB of VRAM per GPU on the card.


Nerd


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 5, 2021)

Oh yeah! Managed to snag this:


Spoiler








For $14.
eBay listing was $10 + $6 shipping. I offered $7 and seller said yes.
It should be here next week.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 5, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> It's a GTX 690. I renamed it with NVCleanstall to GTX 692. The 2 symbolizes the 2 GPU dies and the 2GB of VRAM per GPU on the card.


That is perfectly logical! I like it!


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 5, 2021)

The PSU bracket for my $20 Craigslist Cooler Master Cosmos II arrived late this afternoon. I start working on getting it into shape as a fully functional PC tomorrow.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi,
Not a msi fan except for afterburner but that 5950x looks sweet


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 5, 2021)

Next week, it's happening. My new project 2 pc's in one case is finally going online. Shut get the last shipment Monday next week, so I have taken next week of from work to get the pc building going and finished as fast as possible.

I Will post new image of everything when I get it home. Well it will be a pc that will stand out I think and theme will be black/dark with some rainbow puke (RGB LIGHT). There is hardware for around 8000-8500 usd with danish taxes and that's with out the gpu's I wanted. It's impossible to get. So the least impressive whit this build, is deffently the gpu's.

But stay tuned. It's finnally going to happen after talking about it for half a year now.

Well spoiler hardware is.
5600X and 5950X cpu.
Asus dark hero x570 board and asus mini itx B550-I motherboard.
SSD and HDD will be 2 x Samsung 980 pro 1 tb and  1 x 2 tb variants and 2 x WD Gold 14 tb hdd and a 2 tb Crucial mx500 sata SSD. That is 34 terabytes of storage alone to start with for the two machines.
Phanteks Enthoo 719 black case also know as Luxe 2 by some people.
Spoiler ends here. Next week I will reviel all the components that is going in to this build.
Oh and If you expect a custom water loop. You will be disappointed. Is all going to be air cooled. I'm not in to water and I had to cut corners here and there. To keep cost somewhat down.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 5, 2021)

Now with the thermalpads in, I can work on the MSI RTX 3080 venture 3X temp issues.

Also got a USBC hub with SD card reader (needed it) and cause I saw the game for dirt cheap, red dead 1 cause have not played it yet.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not a msi fan except for afterburner but that 5950x looks sweet


well after two broken B550 Strix Boards i am very happy with the MSI one.
it boots faster, so far fully stable and the board overall is very decent (qualitywise)


----------



## freeagent (Jun 5, 2021)

Crazy, I ripped the shit out of my strix, she loved it.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 5, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> well after two broken B550 Strix Boards i am very happy with the MSI one.
> it boots faster, so far fully stable and the board overall is very decent (qualitywise)



I have three MSI B550 boards (A-Pro, Gaming Plus, and Unify) and they're all rock solid.  I figure if the A-Pro is good enough for W1zz's test bench, I should be ok with it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Athlonite (Jun 5, 2021)

Why would you by a top of the line Ryzen R9 5950X only to put it in a shitty B550 mobo


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 5, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Why would you by a top of the line Ryzen R9 5950X only to put it in a shitty B550 mobo


a shitty b550 board?
it has a more than capable VRM even overclocked and why should i pay extra for PCIe Gen 4 Slots that i don't use?

and why do you buy a 3700X and run it in a X570 Strix when you don't use ANY of the extra PCIe Gen 4 Lanes available from the chipset? (Gen 3 NVME SSD and the rest SATA)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 5, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Why would you by a top of the line Ryzen R9 5950X only to put it in a shitty B550 mobo


Why not? What is the logic behind your statement?


----------



## freeagent (Jun 5, 2021)

If you aren’t using the threads they sure do boost pretty decently..


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 5, 2021)

Please, get back on topic and stop the insults.
Topic is "*The show off your tech related purchase thread*" for those who forgot.

Thank You.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 8, 2021)

Guide on how to buy a PS5
Step 1 - order one early november
Step 2 - Wait 7 months
Step 3 - Pickachu face when it randomly ships without notice.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 8, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Guide on how to buy a PS5
> Step 1 - order one early november
> Step 2 - Wait 7 months
> Step 3 - Pickachu face when it randomly ships without notice.
> ...


MSRP or higher? All I see out here are bundles.


----------



## Calmmo (Jun 8, 2021)

Yep, MSRP, 499


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 8, 2021)

It´s finnally official folks. Project 2 PC´s in 1 case is now good to go and this is also what will replace my beloved X58 system as my daily driver (X58 will be given the task to work as my new retro gamer). I have now all parts home i need and wanted accept for the GPU´s (well you know how the GPU market is)
I´ll reccomend before going throw the image, be sure you have time for it. There is a good amount of image. Also sorry, some image got blurry cause of light was beginning to be low and image is taken with a cheap ass smartphone. With Danish taxes, there are hardware here all in all for around 50000 - 54000 Dkr. or 8000-8500 USD and this is just with cheap GPU´s. So you can maybe understand why i have given this system the nickname: Wallet Ripper. The Theme of this system is black/dark. Join the darkside, we have naked hardware

i´ll either post 1 image directly here or post a Imgur link for that hardware that have more than 1 image. It´s to prevent this post to be to long and trust me, it would be if i put all image in here. Well it´s 2 systems and a good amount of ekstra stuff to take image of.

So first a teaser of it all, for those that dosent want to go throw all image.


http://imgur.com/a/TXlgPZB


No new system with out a new desk. Just a cheap desk from IKEA.




The motherboards. Asus B550-I mini ITX and ASUS ROG CROSSHAIR VIII DARK HERO X570


http://imgur.com/a/k4WtQFe


The brains or CPU. 5600X and 5950X


http://imgur.com/a/TSTi6FH


The one thing that really saddens me about this system, is i only got these weak ass GPU´s. But this it what i manage to get in this GPU apocalypse. GTX 1050 TI and GTX 1660 SUPER from Asus and Palit.




Good sound is also needed with out overpaying. So i got a set of Logitech Z906 5.1 system




The case it all goes in to is Phanteks Enthoo 719 black (also known as Luxe 2).


http://imgur.com/a/qZli4W1


Keyboard and Mouse is Logitech G910 ORION SPECTRUM and G903 Lightspeed.


http://imgur.com/a/JaEK6NK


Cooling is all air cooling. But while i stick to air, i tryed to get the best possible air cooling setup. So thermal paste is Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Extreme. 5600X will be cooled by a low profile Noctua nh-l9x65 se-am4, but i will replace that brown fan with one of there identical black swap fans. I am joining the darkside, not the brownside... Either way back to topic. 5950X will be cooled by a Noctua nh-d15 chromax.black and stock fans replaced by one 140 MM and one 120 MM Noctua IPPC industrial 3000 RPM fans. All case fans will be lian li uni fan sl120. All fans controlled by two Aquacomputer quadro 6 xt controllers and not by the motherboards. One controller for each system. Look up in case link, there i have mounted one of the controller in the case for demonstration perpose.

https://imgur.com/a/nlvnDxk

PSU is a phanteks revolt x 1200 watt unit.

https://imgur.com/a/i7Za9yd

Memory is two kits of G.skill Trident Z Royal in silver and gold. The kits are 4 x 8 GB and 2 x 16 GB so bofh are 32 GB in total. spec are: 3600 MHz CL14-15-15-35 at 1.45 volts. Bofh kits shut run dual rank when all stick are in use.

https://imgur.com/a/9kpHI1t

Storage will be 2 x Samsung 980 PRO 1 TB and 1 x Samsung 980 PRO 2 TB. Crucial MX500 sata 2 TB SSD. 2 x WD GOLD data center 14 TB HDD´s.




Monitor will be Asus 27" TUF VG27AQL1A screen. I´ll reuse my old monitor as a secong screen until i can afford a new one for that perpose.
https://imgur.com/a/RVNR9Pr

Else there are some Vertical GPU mounts, some RGB strips and few other things. It can all be seen in the first teaser images.

Well there you have it, this will be my new battle station where all the gaming, workstain use and working from home will happen from now on. A sweet replacement for X58. With time i hope i can replace GPU´s with RTX 3060 TI and RTX 3080 or maybe RTX 3080 TI. Now it´s time to begin building this thing


----------



## phill (Jun 8, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It´s finnally official folks. Project 2 PC´s in 1 case is now good to go and this is also what will replace my beloved X58 system as my daily driver (X58 will be given the task to work as my new retro gamer). I have now all parts home i need and wanted accept for the GPU´s (well you know how the GPU market is)
> I´ll reccomend before going throw the image, be sure you have time for it. There is a good amount of image. Also sorry, some image got blurry cause of light was beginning to be low and image is taken with a cheap ass smartphone. With Danish taxes, there are hardware here all in all for around 50000 - 54000 Dkr. or 8000-8500 USD and this is just with cheap GPU´s. So you can maybe understand why i have given this system the nickname: Wallet Ripper. The Theme of this system is black/dark. Join the darkside, we have naked hardware
> 
> i´ll either post 1 image directly here or post a Imgur link for that hardware that have more than 1 image. It´s to prevent this post to be to long and trust me, it would be if i put all image in here. Well it´s 2 systems and a good amount of ekstra stuff to take image of.
> ...


Two words for this one @Tomgang - Build log!!


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 9, 2021)

phill said:


> Two words for this one @Tomgang - Build log!!


You got it. Maybe i shut make a dedicated thread for this?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 9, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> You got it. Maybe i shut make a dedicated thread for this?


You should, but link it here for us to see so we know you have and can follow you over.


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> You got it. Maybe i shut make a dedicated thread for this?





lexluthermiester said:


> You should, but link it here for us to see so we know you have and can follow you over.


Most definitely to both!!   Post away @Tomgang and use as many pictures as you like!! 

Click me!!


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You should, but link it here for us to see so we know you have and can follow you over.





phill said:


> Most definitely to both!!   Post away @Tomgang and use as many pictures as you like!!
> 
> Click me!!


Alright. I will put it in Phill's link under projects. That seems to be the right place.

I wiil put up images as I progress forward.

And hit you guys hard with a link, when I start a thread.



phill said:


> Two words for this one @Tomgang - Build log!!





lexluthermiester said:


> You should, but link it here for us to see so we know you have and can follow you over.


Alright. Build log started. Se link: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tomgang´s-project-2-systems-in-1-case-all-air-cooled.283169/post-4538273


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Tomgang (Jun 9, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> View attachment 203273


Very jealous noises comming from me.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 9, 2021)

Well, my Cooler Master 280 Neptune is on its  last legs, it had a good run of 7 years. to replace it and for future use I picked up this






						Amazon.com: ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 420 - Multi Compatible All-in-One CPU AIO Water Cooler, Compatible with Intel & AMD, Efficient PWM Controlled Pump, Fan Speed: 200-1700 RPM (Controlled via PWM) - Black : Electronics
					

Buy ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 420 - Multi Compatible All-in-One CPU AIO Water Cooler, Compatible with Intel & AMD, Efficient PWM Controlled Pump, Fan Speed: 200-1700 RPM (Controlled via PWM) - Black: CPU Cooling Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				






jboydgolfer said:


> View attachment 203273


you can profit if you can sell it for $7324.99



			Amazon.com


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 10, 2021)

Just installed this today

ASUS PCE-AX3000 Wi-Fi 6 AX3000 + Bluetooth5.0 PCI-E Wireless Adapter​




And set this up aswell (still have to wait for Chorus to come and install a new ONT (Optical Network Terminator) 

Zyxel 7501-B01 wifi 6 and multigigabit (the connection to it will eventually be 2000/2000Mbps )


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Well, my Cooler Master 280 Neptune is on its last legs, it had a good run of 7 years.


It likely just needs to be serviced. Cleaned out and refilled. The common myth about AIO sets is that they can't be serviced and resealed, which total nonsense. That Cooler Master unit in particular is fair easy to service. However, since you already bought a replacement...


DeathtoGnomes said:


> Amazon.com: ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 420 - Multi Compatible All-in-One CPU AIO Water Cooler, Compatible with Intel & AMD, Efficient PWM Controlled Pump, Fan Speed: 200-1700 RPM (Controlled via PWM) - Black : Electronics
> 
> 
> Buy ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 420 - Multi Compatible All-in-One CPU AIO Water Cooler, Compatible with Intel & AMD, Efficient PWM Controlled Pump, Fan Speed: 200-1700 RPM (Controlled via PWM) - Black: CPU Cooling Fans - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases
> ...


...that is an excellent choice! That is a very solid bit of kit. Should last you another 7 or 8 years.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 10, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Just installed this today
> 
> ASUS PCE-AX3000 Wi-Fi 6 AX3000 + Bluetooth5.0 PCI-E Wireless Adapter​
> View attachment 203296
> ...


why dont  you have watercooling on it yet?



lexluthermiester said:


> It likely just needs to be serviced. Cleaned out and refilled. The common myth about AIO sets is that they can't be serviced and resealed, which total nonsense. That Cooler Master unit in particular is fair easy to service. However, since you already bought a replacement...
> 
> ...that is an excellent choice! That is a very solid bit of kit. Should last you another 7 or 8 years.


I think thats an older model (rev2), not sure since there was one listed for $259 might be the (rev3).

I think I'll have to add 2 more fans to my case, to keep with the push-pull, since there was just a piece of cardboard in the 3rd top slot directing traffic.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 10, 2021)

Preparing for my smallest build yet in the Lone L5, this time I decided to pair the same 200W HDPlex DC-ATX with an external brick, a new gen 240W from Dell. I'd imagine this and the 330W version are what they pair with the new Alienwares.

It's a big boi alright, but not too hefty and it's in keeping with Dell's other extra sleek adapter designs (my 45W USB-C charger for my XPS 9370 on the right). Overall not as space-efficient as HDPlex's internal 200W brick in my HT5, but sacrifices have to be made to get under 5L volume (4.5L).







Good things coming soon.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 10, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> It´s finnally official folks. Project 2 PC´s in 1 case is now good to go and this is also what will replace my beloved X58 system as my daily driver (X58 will be given the task to work as my new retro gamer). I have now all parts home i need and wanted accept for the GPU´s (well you know how the GPU market is)
> I´ll reccomend before going throw the image, be sure you have time for it. There is a good amount of image. Also sorry, some image got blurry cause of light was beginning to be low and image is taken with a cheap ass smartphone. With Danish taxes, there are hardware here all in all for around 50000 - 54000 Dkr. or 8000-8500 USD and this is just with cheap GPU´s. So you can maybe understand why i have given this system the nickname: Wallet Ripper. The Theme of this system is black/dark. Join the darkside, we have naked hardware
> 
> i´ll either post 1 image directly here or post a Imgur link for that hardware that have more than 1 image. It´s to prevent this post to be to long and trust me, it would be if i put all image in here. Well it´s 2 systems and a good amount of ekstra stuff to take image of.
> ...




Wow! This is like christmas Tom! Even minus the gpu all I see is "rare" computer stuff in the current climate.  You have two 14TB WD GOLD!?  :O Datahoarder me is jealous! Damn mining don't allow me to buy high capacity drive anymore T_T! Also those SSD are good! I am surprised in seeing an MX300 those are not sold anymore.

Don't worry about the gpu, the only gpu i can get in my place is a GT1030 lol. Curious how you dual system would work.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 10, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> You have two 14TB WD GOLD!?


Right? That's about $900 worth of HDD's alone.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jun 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right? That's about $900 worth of HDD's alone.


Current newegg price for the WD gold is $549 usd per drive.  Data hoarding is an expensive hobby now. I got my 18TB ultrastar enterprise even cheaper than that a few months back. Even basic external with slower speed now more than that too....


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 10, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Wow! This is like christmas Tom! Even minus the gpu all I see is "rare" computer stuff in the current climate.  You have two 14TB WD GOLD!?  :O Datahoarder me is jealous! Damn mining don't allow me to buy high capacity drive anymore T_T! Also those SSD are good! I am surprised in seeing an MX300 those are not sold anymore.
> 
> Don't worry about the gpu, the only gpu i can get in my place is a GT1030 lol. Curious how you dual system would work.


Those WD GOLD drives. I got them before pricing sky rocket, so i only paid normal MSRP for those. I started getting hardware home, half a year ago. November last year, is when i started this project.

MX300? Do you mean MX500? if yes, all stores in my country have them in stock. They are deffently still sold.

Well it still annoying me about GPU´s. It´s the only part i cant get, else i have all the parts i wanted.

Edit: you are right. It´s an MX300. Forgot all a bout that. But yeah it was a last one in stock and the store just wanted to get rid of it. So i got it at a good price last year and as a game SSD, it´s fine.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jun 11, 2021)

I got the Redragon Diti for cheap but it came Outemu Blue clicky switches. The wife was not having ANY of it and replaced the switches that came with it with whatever cheap alternative I can find. I replaced the frequently used keys with Outemu Reds and the others with Brown Switches. I also replaced the keycaps from whatever was left from the pudding keycaps I ordered for my full size one.


I bought several magnetic USB C plugs and I can simply use one cable to switch between devices even the PS5 controller. It ain't as pretty as those spiraled aviator cables but it is more functional.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 11, 2021)

Finally some air:



No, there's no AC in here so this is the next best thing.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jun 11, 2021)

Liquid Cooler DeepCool Gammaxx L120T. Finally a watercooler for the computer.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 11, 2021)

Got that TIM in that I ordered the other day


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Got that TIM in that I ordered the other day


If you have some MX-5 or MX-4 and plan to do some testing, feel free to join the discussion at the thread below;








						[EOL] Arctic MX-5 is here!!Tests incoming! Completed.  Now its MX-6 testing time!
					

https://www.amazon.com/ARCTIC-MX-5-incl-Spatula-Non-Conductive/dp/B08T621LGC   I'm bit surprised it comes with a spatula, I have always just used the large pea method and never had issues. Maybe I will try spatula and get it even I don't know.  $6.99 (Nice ~ "LinusTechTips")   just ordered mine...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## HQi88 (Jun 12, 2021)

I've bought a rather interesting motherboard recently...



Spoiler: Pictures!












I wonder if any of you know what this is!


----------



## oobymach (Jun 12, 2021)

It looks like a motherboard but that socket, box says intel/amd cpu support but that socket just looks wrong.  I don't know whether to worship it for being magic or set it on fire and run.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> I've bought a rather interesting motherboard recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desktop board for a mobile CPU. My guess is Socket 988, which is not bad. What are you putting in it?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 12, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> I've bought a rather interesting motherboard recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some sort of Socket G1 or G2? Some decent PGA Sandy and Ivy quads you could put in there if it's the latter.

Box seems kind of sketchy, only Socket 5 and Socket 7 supported both Intel and AMD, and this is neither of those things.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Box seems kind of sketchy, only Socket 5 and Socket 7 supported both Intel and AMD, and this is neither of those things.


It's a generic box... Not uncommon from budget brands.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 12, 2021)

So that TIM is pretty decent. Yesterday I wasn't sure.. My temps were tighter packed off the hop for sure, but I was seeing similar max temps as before. I ran a few alternating cycles of a half hour using OCCT for a medium- high load, and Linpack Xtreme for the heavy load. I spent a few hours doing that. More than 4, less than 7 give or take.. I felt I put a bit too much on. My first attempt was with the spatula. It was drying before I was done and getting sticky, so I gave up on that and just pasted it like it was a really big Intel lol. This morning I got up and read the forums and figured I should start planning my day and I wanted to see if I had to incorporate a TIM change. Looks like she settled nicely.. My room temp is 20c right now, might be 21 now the sun is getting higher.. In the end it looks like I knocked off 3-5c from that program.. and have a nice tight grouping as compared to before. I still might pull the cooler and re paste.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 12, 2021)

freeagent said:


> So that TIM is pretty decent. Yesterday I wasn't sure.. My temps were tighter packed off the hop for sure, but I was seeing similar max temps as before. I ran a few alternating cycles of a half hour using OCCT for a medium- high load, and Linpack Xtreme for the heavy load. I spent a few hours doing that. More than 4, less than 7 give or take.. I felt I put a bit too much on. My first attempt was with the spatula. It was drying before I was done and getting sticky, so I gave up on that and just pasted it like it was a really big Intel lol. This morning I got up and read the forums and figured I should start planning my day and I wanted to see if I had to incorporate a TIM change. Looks like she settled nicely.. My room temp is 20c right now, might be 21 now the sun is getting higher.. In the end it looks like I knocked off 3-5c from that program.. and have a nice tight grouping as compared to before. I still might pull the cooler and re paste.
> 
> View attachment 203550


22C ambient? I dream of such a glorious environment to live in.

I'm at 25.5C ambient with the Air Conditioning running, waaaa waaaa, moving up north very soon, my last hot summer in awful Florida, yuk... 

Thinking of grabbing this Gskill 4800/17 DDR4 kit from Newegg today. Believe it might be b-die, and if so it's probably going to be the fasted/tightest DDR4 b-die Gskill offers up - like ever dude. 









						F4-4800C17D-16GTRS - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal DDR4-4800 CL17-19-19-39 1.60V 16GB (2x8GB) Trident Z Royal is the latest addition to the Trident Z flagship family and features a crown jewel design. Meticulously crafted to display just the right amount of light refraction, the patented crystalline light bar scatters the RGB...




					gskill.com
				




I know - I know, DDR4 is almost DEAD! Yea, but I'm having so much fun finally learning more about memory overclocking with this ROG board, and getting pretty OK results with my older 4600/18 kit from 2019, buuut I'd really like to push this Z590 Rocket Bench build to it's full potential, will be keeping it for 18months as my primary work computer, then another 18months as 2ndary office computer, so will remain in use about the next 3years. 

Ya see, I'm trying to justify spending $349 on a soon-to-be outdated technology, and it's working. 

OR

Should I get this Hynix 5333Mhz 22CL kit and hope for the best? I dunno what to do. 









						F4-5333C22D-16GTES - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Royal Elite DDR4-5333 CL22-32-32-52 1.60V 16GB (2x8GB) The Trident Z Royal Elite series is the upper echelon of DDR4 DRAM performance and design, featuring a meticulously sculpted crystalline pattern across the polished surface of the aluminum heatspreader, a patented full-length...




					gskill.com
				




With lighting turned off, looking pretty sweet in the morning!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 12, 2021)

Yes, I would still touch it inappropriately when you weren’t looking 

I just had a look at that ram.. then I saw the price and was like nope lol. I do want an Intel setup specifically for testing just my royals lol.. they are savage sticks. I have had them to 4400 15-15-15 on my 5600x.

My step daughter moved to Merritt Island last year.. she missed snow at Christmas, but not the polar vortex


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 12, 2021)

I'd do anything to live in western Canada, British Columbia up in the mountains, just give me a stream to bathe in lol -  oh man! And the gf loves kissing bears! 

Merritt Island a nice area just south of where SPACEX launches their rockets!

------

Yea, last (2) components for this build and I'll consider it mostly complete (for now) lol.

1) GSkill Trident Z Royal Silver kit 5333/22 or 4800/17
2) Noctua NH-P1 heatsink

_"Oh the waiting is the hardest part"_ 

Hey, look at all those fan mounting points on the new Noctua PASSIVE cooler. lolol..

Come On Noctua - LAUNCH IT!!!


----------



## khemist (Jun 12, 2021)

3070, had to deshroud it to fit in my case.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 12, 2021)

khemist said:


> 3070, had to deshroud it to fit in my case.



Nice Job!

You must be an alkhemist. lol 

Alchemy - the art of and ability to - transform matter.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2021)

khemist said:


> 3070, had to deshroud it to fit in my case.


Show it to us without the shroud!


----------



## khemist (Jun 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Show it to us without the shroud!



I'll get a pic later, was pretty easy to do, so it's still using the stock heatsink but has 3 x Noctua NFA12 fans cooling it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 12, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> you can profit if you can sell it for $7324.99


i have morals


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 12, 2021)

Even Telus' newly adopted AC router sucks balls; originally planned on picking up an AX58U but it turned out to be open box (yikes). I think networking snobs everywhere would better approve of this AC86U instead 

It's a shame I won't be able to stretch the AX legs on both my desktops.

Same wired performance (940Mbps, maxed out) and close 5GHz performance (~500Mbps), but much improved 5GHz performance upstairs without extenders (200-300Mbps, compared to barely 100Mbps before and even with booster). Guess they weren't lying about the AC86U's range.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 12, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Even Telus' newly adopted AC router sucks balls; originally planned on picking up an AX58U but it turned out to be open box (yikes). I think networking snobs everywhere would better approve of the AC86U instead
> 
> It's a shame I won't be able to stretch the AX legs on both my desktops.
> 
> ...



How about unboxing that gorgeous ASUS router and giving us a nice desktop closeup photo? Open that darn box up. *It's not a show off your new box thread*.

------

So I got this external PWR switch recently made by AlphaCool in Germany,  to position right in front of my keyboard.

Why did I buy this? It's beyond lazy not to mention redundant - but I LOVE IT! 

...the included like 6foot long braided cable splits into a Y-pattern so your current front case panel PWR switch still functions normally and lights up just as before.

In my case using a test bench that's a Vandal blue dot, wired up meticulously  lol (pic below)


----------



## HQi88 (Jun 13, 2021)

oobymach said:


> It looks like a motherboard but that socket, box says intel/amd cpu support but that socket just looks wrong.  I don't know whether to worship it for being magic or set it on fire and run.





tabascosauz said:


> Some sort of Socket G1 or G2? Some decent PGA Sandy and Ivy quads you could put in there if it's the latter.
> 
> Box seems kind of sketchy, only Socket 5 and Socket 7 supported both Intel and AMD, and this is neither of those things.



Indeed its is a very sketchy motherboard I got off of AliExpress!  It is a PGA 988 or G2 socket.



lexluthermiester said:


> Desktop board for a mobile CPU. My guess is Socket 988, which is not bad. What are you putting in it?



Indeed it is! I managed to use my old laptop CPU in there for a while (i7-3632QM). Unfortunately, it died while I was playing some 4k video off of YouTube .

Long story short, motherboard works just fine, but my CPU no longer does


----------



## khemist (Jun 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Show it to us without the shroud!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Even Telus' newly adopted AC router sucks balls; originally planned on picking up an AX58U but it turned out to be open box (yikes). I think networking snobs everywhere would better approve of this AC86U instead
> 
> It's a shame I won't be able to stretch the AX legs on both my desktops.
> 
> ...


I'd suggest you get this installed on it.





						Home | Asuswrt-Merlin
					






					www.asuswrt-merlin.net


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2021)

HQi88 said:


> Indeed it is! I managed to use my old laptop CPU in there for a while (i7-3632QM). Unfortunately, it died while I was playing some 4k video off of YouTube .
> 
> Long story short, motherboard works just fine, but my CPU no longer does


Get a new CPU. They're dead cheap and would still work perfectly for most tasks today. Or are you wanting to sell the board?



khemist said:


> View attachment 203710


So are you mounting a few fans to it or are you using the stock fans without the shroud? If it were me, I'd mount a pair of steady state 3200rpm 92mm fans to it and call it good.


----------



## khemist (Jun 13, 2021)

The fans are on the bottom of the case almost touching the heatsink.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2021)

khemist said:


> The fans are on the bottom of the case almost touching the heatsink.


Ah, so plenty of cooling then! Nice! Dude show us pictures of that too! Very interesting!


----------



## Valantar (Jun 13, 2021)

khemist said:


> View attachment 203710


That's a nice and clean heatsink! Looks like an excellent card for deshrouding. No brackets or fasteners sticking out that need bending or filing. I wish all cooler manufacturers made their stuff mod-friendly like that.


----------



## HQi88 (Jun 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Get a new CPU. They're dead cheap and would still work perfectly for most tasks today. Or are you wanting to sell the board?



A new i7 CPU would run me about $100 CAD. I'm not sure whether I will buy a new cpu or sell the board


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 13, 2021)

khemist said:


> The fans are on the bottom of the case almost touching the heatsink.


Semi-passive is so awesome, fans not mounted, yet so close to the heatsink blowing nice airflow over the subassembly.

I used to cool a Noctua NH-D14 like that "way back in 2012" when I was still using cases, believe it was a Corsair 650D chassis, had (2)fans pushing air from the front and (3)fans extremely close to the heatsink yet not touching or mounted to it pulling air nicely thru it, low rpms. 

Then I moved into (2) closed loop coolers, then (5) custom water loops oh those darn expensive Bitspower fittings uugh - then full circle right back to Noctua Good Air, lol.


----------



## khemist (Jun 13, 2021)

This is in my ncase m1 previously, it's the same idea ,  might move back into it but i also would like to show off the cooler with the display in a bigger case.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 13, 2021)

khemist said:


> This is in my ncase m1 previously, it's the same idea ,  might move back into it but i also would like to show off the cooler with the display in a bigger case.



Sweet mounting tech brother! 

------

What have I done? 

Just pulled the trigger on that Gskill b-die 4800/17 DDR4 Superkit. Highest speed/lowest latency I've ever seen using b-die.

*But DDR4 is almost a dead technology. *Well, not for me, I'm skipping Alder Lake so won't be getting into DDR5 until late 2022 with Raptor Lake OR AMD Zen4 Raphael.

*Wait, are you 100% certain it's b-die?* Umm, well no.  Although HWiNFO64 will tell me when the kit arrives.

*Don't plan on running at the XMP value of 4800Mhz 17CL 1.600volts*, although will test XMP just to see if my 11600K's IMC can do it.

The game plan is to manually tune these sweet (and savage @freeagent) sticks at: 4800Mhz 16 17 17 37 1.500volts and 5066Mhz 18 or 19CL 1.550volts - the target pure satisfaction values. 

*What if it's NOT B-DIE?* Then I made a BIG mistake, and will return to Newegg within the 30day window.

Be here on Wednesday! Woohoo!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2021)

I got generic 3200 sticks (HyperX Fury) myself, overclocks to 3466 and I'm happy with these.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 13, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I got generic 3200 sticks (HyperX Fury) myself, overclocks to 3466 and I'm happy with these.
> 
> View attachment 203753


Overclocking memory was so difficult for me in the beginning - then over time (just recently) it's become almost second nature and is PURE FUN! I avoided it for so many years and now I'm loving it! Actually *only the last 6weeks* did I really begin to enjoy it - spending so much time learning on my own. Previously, I either had some help ie: someone would send me some values to plug in and try OR I'd use a pre-configured bios OC profile provided by the motherboard manufacturer as a template and work from there.

I only removed my training wheels very recently, where now I feel pretty good overclocking ddr4 and fairly comfortable within the bios, and so wish I'd learned this so many years ago, my fault, but now it's absolutely AMAZING!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Overclocking memory was so difficult for me in the beginning - then over time (just recently) it's become almost second nature and is PURE FUN! I avoided it for so many years and now I'm loving it! Actually *only the last 6weeks* did I really begin to enjoy it - spending so much time learning on my own. Previously, I either had some help ie: someone would send me some values to plug in and try OR I'd use a pre-configured bios OC profile provided by the motherboard manufacturer as a template and work from there.
> 
> I only removed my training wheels very recently, where now I feel pretty good overclocking ddr4 and fairly comfortable within the bios, and so wish I'd learned this so many years ago, my fault, but now it's absolutely AMAZING!


I just increased the frequency step by step until they got unstable (on 3533), probably a little voltage bump could help, but I'm already running on 1.38V and they have Hynix chips, I've heard that 1.4V is about the safe maximum for these..


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 13, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I just increased the frequency step by step until they got unstable (on 3533), probably a little voltage bump could help, but I'm already running on 1.38V and they have Hynix chips, I've heard that 1.4V is about the safe maximum for these..


I turn OFF all the CPU overclocking values completely now, and only work the memory. I settle on target ballpark values I want to achieve, then like you I add incremental values both frequency and voltage - then tweak the primary and secondary timings, slowly tightening, then back to incremental frequency and voltage. I still leave the tertiary timings on AUTO, so I'm not anywhere near great at this, but I'm still learning.

Then much later I slowly add back incrementally the CPU overclocking values I've already established and know my processor can achieve, while I previously left the memory at stock settings.

If that makes any sense. lol 

------

If the new mem kit* does not register Samsung* in HWiNFO64 when it arrives, It'll break my little heart.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 14, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> How about unboxing that gorgeous ASUS router and giving us a nice desktop closeup photo? Open that darn box up. *It's not a show off your new box thread*.



Okay okay  have a quick one






Not too much a fan of gamery aesthetics, but I mean it's the AC86U lol - it could be shaped like a Aztek and it'd still be a banger of a router.



TheLostSwede said:


> I'd suggest you get this installed on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, Merlin's the other reason why I got this router lol. But if I'm not using OpenVPN is there anything related to everyday performance that Merlin does better? I'm not exactly a networking power user, I know how to tweak some Wifi-related settings but that's about it.

Edit: damn, I feel like an idiot for asking. Upstairs HTPC speeds on AX200, with 3 walls and a floor in between:

Telus Arcadyan hub + extender - 65 down/250 up
AC86U Asus firmware - 220 down/180Mbps up
AC86U Merlin 386.2 - 330 down/270 up.

That's equivalent to the download speed I'd get over wired at my old ISP, but on Wifi 5. Seriously impressive. No more OEM or TP-Link garbage for me, ever again.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 14, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Okay okay  have a quick one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's So Beautiful!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 14, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Okay okay  have a quick one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bigger advantage with Merlin's firmware, that isn't really noticeable are the timely security updates. There are plenty of router security issues, so being able to patch those is a huge bonus imho.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 14, 2021)

*My new PSU and it's cable-manegement*


*Awsome rog key-caps


ma juicy RAM*


*rog Headset Stand including a 7.1 soundcard and a wireless charging for your Phone in it's socket*


----------



## Valantar (Jun 14, 2021)

plastisch said:


> *My new PSU and it's cable-manegement*
> 
> 
> *Awsome rog key-caps
> ...


Wait, you don't have a CMOS battery installed in your system? 
Doesn't that mean you risk losing every single BIOS setting if it's disconnected from power even briefly?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wait, you don't have a CMOS battery installed in your system?
> Doesn't that mean you risk losing every single BIOS setting if it's disconnected from power even briefly?


yeah, he's a real man and doesnt believe in having a battery do his work for him


----------



## Valantar (Jun 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> yeah, he's a real man and doesnt believe in having a battery do his work for him


Guess someone should start selling ROG branded CMOS batteries


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 14, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wait, you don't have a CMOS battery installed in your system?
> Doesn't that mean you risk losing every single BIOS setting if it's disconnected from power even briefly?





Mussels said:


> yeah, he's a real man and doesnt believe in having a battery do his work for him





Valantar said:


> Guess someone should start selling ROG branded CMOS batteries








*WAIT, You guys mean this one??!
*








_*Don't worry! It is where it belongs to...
*_


----------



## Valantar (Jun 14, 2021)

plastisch said:


> *WAIT, You guys mean this one??!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Credit where credit is due: I might not agree with your tastes, but you're thorough and consistent, that's for sure!


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 14, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Overclocking memory was so difficult for me in the beginning - then over time (just recently) it's become almost second nature and is PURE FUN! I avoided it for so many years and now I'm loving it! Actually *only the last 6weeks* did I really begin to enjoy it - spending so much time learning on my own. Previously, I either had some help ie: someone would send me some values to plug in and try OR I'd use a pre-configured bios OC profile provided by the motherboard manufacturer as a template and work from there.
> 
> I only removed my training wheels very recently, where now I feel pretty good overclocking ddr4 and fairly comfortable within the bios, and so wish I'd learned this so many years ago, my fault, but now it's absolutely AMAZING!


I decided to overclock my RAM over Spring Break. Looked up a guide on what voltages not to exceed, what you shouldn't raise or lower too much, then went straight for gold (3400 C14-14-14-31) on a mixed kit of B-die and Nanya Tech something... and failed.
Backed up a bit to 3333 C14-14-14-31... and failed.
Backed up more to 3333 C16-18-18-36 (default timings of the Nanya kit) and success.
So I tightened to 3333 C16-16-16-32 and that's where I've landed. Final timings are 3333 MT/s C16-16-16-32 tRC 48, RAM 1.4V, IMC 1.125V (otherwise the system only POSTs every other boot attempt). No errors with memtest86 overnight.

RAM overclocking is fun. I'm planning to do it on my AM3 system once I get my CPU overclock stable (my Phenom II X4 955 was running happily at 4.4 GHz with 2 cores disabled but now it just flat-out won't, I think I'll drop to 4.2 GHz and then go up from there)


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 14, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Credit where credit is due: I might not agree with your tastes, but you're thorough and consistent, that's for sure!



Thanks mate!

i confess; i am an addicted member of the republic!
that goes all the way to the farthest corner and starts again at the front.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 14, 2021)

plastisch said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> i confess; i am an addicted member of the republic!
> that goes all the way to the farthest corner and starts again at the front.
> ...


You're missing a ROG case though


----------



## khemist (Jun 14, 2021)

Switching cases again as i want to be able to use the 3070 Aorus stock cooler with the LCD screen, ordered a White Meshlicious, will get a pic when it arrives.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 14, 2021)

Valantar said:


> You're missing a ROG case though



they don't have the features and functionality that other rog products do.
Only style for a pile of money can be made but it does not have to be irrational in some manner.

*But i like good taste and beautiful tech-stuff.*


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 14, 2021)

You know that old saying - "Between a ROG and a hard place" 

All I've ever had from ROG is motherboards and mice, both excellent in my opinion.

I've seen those builds where EVERY component is Corsair or EVGA and I just don't get it - but whatever. 

Go ROG!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 14, 2021)

A little teaser of what I just got delievered for about £982 I know it sounds like a lot but in these times.

I am planing to release the big junker from MSI because it's just too big for me to want to mess around with everytime I need to clean out my PC and move stuff around.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

plastisch said:


> they don't have the features and functionality that other rog products do.
> Only style for a pile of money can be made but it does not have to be irrational in some manner.
> 
> *But i like good taste and beautiful tech-stuff.*
> ...


Your setup is excellence incarnate!


----------



## Valantar (Jun 14, 2021)

khemist said:


> Switching cases again as i want to be able to use the 3070 Aorus stock cooler with the LCD screen, ordered a White Meshlicious, will get a pic when it arrives.


Welcome to the club! Mine should be on the way finally, after being held up by a radiator that didn't arrive at the warehouse as scheduled. Black all-mesh 4.0 for me - I wanted white, but there wasn't a 4.0 white SKU, so black will have to do. Still a gorgeous case, and thermals should be much better than my current H200.



puma99dk| said:


> A little teaser of what I just got delievered for about £982 I know it sounds like a lot but in these times.
> 
> I am planing to release the big junker from MSI because it's just too big for me to want to mess around with everytime I need to clean out my PC and move stuff around.


Damn, making me jealous. I have a Sapphire Nitro+ 6800XT on order since February, but I don't think it's arriving any time soon, so recently I've been F5'ing the AMD EU shop in hopes that a reference card might pop up. They are also the only source of reference cards here in Sweden, and frankly that's my preferred design too, so fingers crossed that I'll be lucky enough to beat out a bot or two.

Edit: autocorrect


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 14, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Welcome to the club! Mine should be on the way finally, after being held up by a radiator that didn't arrive at the warehouse as scheduled. Black all-mesh 4.0 for me - I wanted white, but there wasn't a 4.0 white SKU, so black will have to do. Still a gorgeous case, and thermals should be much better than my current H200.
> 
> 
> Damn, making me jealous. I have a Sapphire Nitro+ 6800XT on order since February, but I don't think it's arriving any time soon, so recently I've been F5'ing the AMD EU shop in hopes that a reference card might pop up. They are also the only source of reference cards here in Sweden, and frankly that's my preferred design too, so fingers crossed that I'll be lucky enough to beat out a bot or two.
> ...



Well AMD opens on their own store like every Thursday around 17:15-17:30 GMT +01:00 if I remember correct.

Well too bad I am not sure what the shipping to sweden would be, because I am planning on selling my MSI card I don't need two.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Your setup is excellence incarnate!


Hey what about my setup, is it chopped liver? 

I realize it's just a dumb test bench but.

lololol 

Show Off your Setup Day, here at TPU. 


















You can NEVER have enough Albert!


----------



## khemist (Jun 14, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Welcome to the club! Mine should be on the way finally, after being held up by a radiator that didn't arrive at the warehouse as scheduled. Black all-mesh 4.0 for me - I wanted white, but there wasn't a 4.0 white SKU, so black will have to do. Still a gorgeous case, and thermals should be much better than my current H200.
> 
> 
> Edit: autocorrect



Mine is arriving tomorrow, i went for the White as it wont show the dust very much and i also ordered a Kraken X53 240mm, will swap the fans out with Noctua NFA12's.

I've got an Alphacool Lt solo and Bequiet silent loop i could have used but wanted some cheesy RGB to match the Aorus.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 14, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Well AMD opens on their own store like every Thursday around 17:15-17:30 GMT +01:00 if I remember correct.


Yup, I seem to recall that it's when they usually appeared for the past 2 months or so.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Hey what about my setup, is it chopped liver?
> 
> I realize it's just a dumb test bench but.
> 
> ...


Yours is cool, just a different kind of cool.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yours is cool, just a different kind of cool.


Boring straight-laced kind of cool, *but not Rockstar - Motorcycle Cool!* 

I'm just too darn clean cut, dammit Janet!

Oh well, we gotta be - who we are...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Boring straight-laced kind of cool, *but not Rockstar - Motorcycle Cool!*
> 
> I'm just too darn clean cut, dammit Janet!
> 
> ...


That's anything but "plain Jane" mate!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's anything but "plain Jane" mate!



I know my gear is not super sexy and carries no extremely profound theme (except maybe very fast single-thread performance, overwhelming responsiveness, and low latency hyper-efficient speed parts running inaudible), because they are both work/home office computers - such is life. 

On the left side of the monitor is the 2ndary office rig EVGA Z390 DARK and 8086K, also running inaudible, and also boring I guess, but I gotta get work done for my family of 3. 

Picking up the WD_Black SN850 500GB M.2 PCIe 4.0 SSD for the new Z590 build for only $129, I was able to move the Optane 280GB Add In Card from 2017 to the 2ndary PC, as this photo below.

No lighting on the EVGA Z390 Dark - it be DARK!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 15, 2021)

plastisch said:


> *WAIT, You guys mean this one??!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmm yes i likes it

New EK block arrived


not quite a mirror finish, leak testing/working out bubbles atm


----------



## Valantar (Jun 15, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Well AMD opens on their own store like every Thursday around 17:15-17:30 GMT +01:00 if I remember correct.
> 
> Well too bad I am not sure what the shipping to sweden would be, because I am planning on selling my MSI card I don't need two.





Chomiq said:


> Yup, I seem to recall that it's when they usually appeared for the past 2 months or so.


Thanks, that's a bit more precise of a timeframe than what I've found previously. I'll be lubing and warming up my F5 key in preparation  Fingers crossed I'll be able to snag something.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 15, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Thanks, that's a bit more precise of a timeframe than what I've found previously. I'll be lubing and warming up my F5 key in preparation  Fingers crossed I'll be able to snag something.



Happy hunting is all I can say because a lot of people have issues completing their payments and others can.

But I guess it's also with the competitions from scalpers, bots and more that wants the cards.

Properly not miners since the RX 6000 series ain't good for that anyway.

I traded my way to first the AMD Radeon RX 6800 Ref (PowerColor) then to the MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X Trio 16G and now I found a AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT Ref for sale used for gaming not much since the user upgraded to a RX 6900 XT instead.

So at the moment I am trying to sell my MSI card for what I got the other one for.


----------



## khemist (Jun 15, 2021)

New case just arrived!.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 15, 2021)

Ordered: Shipping Overnight, be here on the morrow! 

Only had to wait 2years. lol

I knew those were fan mounting points, yup. *Passive cooler in Push-Pull.* 








It's so Beautiful! 







khemist said:


> New case just arrived!.


That's a lovely chassis and so compact @khemist 

I always cut my hands working inside small cases and even big cases - so I moved to test benches, fewer Band-Aids.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 15, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Ordered: Shipping Overnight, be here on the morrow!
> 
> Only had to wait 2years. lol
> 
> ...


That cooler is gorgeous, but push-pull on it will likely be an utter waste - it's explicitly designed for low airflow after all, so the additional cooling from more airflow is likely to be minimal (it doesn't have the surface area to make use of the air).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That cooler is gorgeous, but push-pull on it will likely be an utter waste - it's explicitly designed for low airflow after all, so the additional cooling from more airflow is likely to be minimal (it doesn't have the surface area to make use of the air).


Can't agree with this statement. Two fans in a push-pull config will likely double the cooling capacity which would render this cooler a viable option for extreme overclocking without the need for bulky and possibly messy liquid cooling. Noctua likely had that usage scenario in mind when they engineered the fan clip mounting holes. Those mounting holes were not an afterthought, they were deliberate design choice.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Can't agree with this statement. Two fans in a push-pull config will likely double the cooling capacity which would render this cooler a viable option for extreme overclocking without the need for bulky and possibly messy liquid cooling. Noctua likely had that usage scenario in mind when they engineered the fan clip mounting holes. Those mounting hole were not an afterthought, they were deliberate design choice.


They're obviously a deliberate choice, but for flexibility of installation, not multiple fans at the same time. Not all installations will have room for a fan above the cooler, for example. This cooler is designed for low airflow, with a high thermal mass and few, widely spaced fins. There's likely near zero flow restriction due to this design, and without any restriction to overcome, the flow from two fans in series is the same as the flow from one fan. And the lower your surface area relative to the mass, thermal conductivity and heat output, the less useful an increase in airflow is likely to be.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

Valantar said:


> not multiple fans at the same time.


That's for the individual user to decide.


Valantar said:


> Not all installations will have room for a fan above the cooler, for example.


Again, that's for the user to decide.


Valantar said:


> This cooler is designed for low airflow


No, it's designed for massive cooling capacity with passive cooling as a focus, but not exclusive focus.


Valantar said:


> the flow from two fans in series is the same as the flow from one fan.


That statement contradicts known science about propelled airflow dynamics.


Valantar said:


> And the lower your surface area relative to the mass, thermal conductivity and heat output, the less useful an increase in airflow is likely to be.


Part of the flaw in your postulation is that you assume there is not a great deal of surface area to radiate heat from. Simply looking at the subject heatsink conclusively answers that question.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 15, 2021)

Sorry for any confusion I created, I only meant a PASSIVE cooler as Noctua is advertising running in Push-Pull *was so thick with irony*, I thought it was good for a giggle. 

Wasn't really analyzing/considering or recommending anyone use that configuration, *although @lexluthermiester - Push-Pull might be amazing with (2) fans tuned to the same low rpms.*

I'm already planning on using my current Noctua Industrial 140mm PWM at around 700-750rpm, simply laying it on top with (2) silicon fan grommets keeping it from sliding forward, since my test bench is setting at 45degrees angle down.

Attempting right now to find the TOP dimensions of the NH-P1 to see just how much overhang I'll have using the 140mm fan. I'll try to place that 10mm or so of overhang over the DDR4 kit.

I'm just reusing this fan from my current Noctua NH-C14 setup (pic below) 















Ok, so the top dimensions are 158mm x 154mm so it's virtually a square with the width of the heatpipes added. So I believe I'll mount the NH-P1 with the heatpipes rising from the base adjacent to the DDR4 modules and overhang the 140mm fan about 5mm-10mm (not much) over the memory.


----------



## JackOO7 (Jun 15, 2021)

Does this count......


----------



## Valantar (Jun 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's for the individual user to decide.
> 
> Again, that's for the user to decide.
> 
> ...


... sigh. I mean, are you on a bad-faith arguing bender these past weeks? It's obviously for the user to decide. It's for the user to decide if they want to use their TG-covered case as an actual aquarium too. What is possible and what works well are not the same. Saying that isn't an argument for anything at all, which I really expected you to recognize yourself.

And it is designed for massive _passive or semi-passive_ cooling. It launched alongside a low-rpm, semi-passive version of the NF-A12x25, that stops entirely at 0% pwm. That's what it's meant to be paired with. Will it work with any other fan? Of course. Will it benefit much from a much faster fan? Probably not all that much. Noctua's materials covering it go into great detail on its capabilities in terms of cooling, and they are plenty clear on it _not_ being able to handle high heat loads and massive boost clocks. For example, they say it's compatible passive with an 11900K - _as long as you're fine with it throttling a bit_ (below base clock). Their compatibility chart lists it as 1/3 in terms of handling boost clocks for the 11900K when paired with the NF-A12x25 LS-PWM - i.e. that it can handle it, but not its full boost over time, and definitely not overclocked. Passively it will throttle. They go into great detail on which CPUs and APUs they recommend for it, most of which are low(ish) power - because that's the most reasonable use case. On the same scale, the NH-D15 is listed as 3/3 boost handling on every supported CPU. Despite it being 200g lighter without the fans. So, more mass doesn't help you unless you also have the surface area to go with it. To dissipate heat efficiently, you need as much surface area as possible. This cooler is explicitly designed with _less_ surface area through having fewer fins, which is beneficial for passive cooling but _detrimental_ to active cooling, as fans would easily overcome the flow impedance from twice as many fins.

So: why do common air coolers benefit a lot from better fans? Because they are dense and restrictive, and need the fans to overcome that restriction to create flow. That's also why more fans are better, as their pressure adds up, while flow velocity does not (unless restricted). The only significant increase in airflow seen from going from one fan to two stems from those fans better overcoming the flow restriction inherent to the system. Which means that for a low restriction system, the benefit from two fans will be far less than in a high restriction system.

And yes, I assume there isn't a lot of surface area. Why? _Because the cooler has thirteen fins_. Thirteen. Count them! The D15 on the other hand has 45 fins per tower. Yes, those fins are far, far smaller, but there are nearly seven times as many of them, meaning in sum it has more surface area. Likely quite a lot more. But it's a poor passive cooler due to those fins being stacked tightly. I mean, this really shouldn't be difficult to understand. I never said the NH-P1 didn't have a decent surface area. If it didn't, it wouldn't work at all. But it doesn't have the combination of surface area and flow restriction that benefits from more forced airflow.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 15, 2021)

Looks like the NH-P1 arrives with a TORX driver, that's very cool.

Getting excited, hoping for some good results and I don't plan on ever running Prime 95 with an overclocked 11600K with this heatsink, but then I never use Prime 95 for any reason anyway, so no loss there. 

Yea, not too many fins and I'm guessing heat does not lift away as efficiently from the thicker fins like it would from Noctua's standard coolers, so tomorrow should be very interesting.


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 15, 2021)

I decided to say forget it about fighting the facebook guy and purchased a Quest 2.  But I am using my wifes account.  As I do not have one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I mean, are you on a bad-faith arguing bender these past weeks?


Not at all. Don't take this personally.



Valantar said:


> Why? _Because the cooler has thirteen fins_. Thirteen. Count them!


Yes, 13 very large, thick fins with huge surface area each on both sides. Lots of cooling potential.



iBruceypoo said:


> Looks like the NH-P1 arrives with a TORX driver, that's very cool.


Seems like it comes with a set of fan brackets too!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 15, 2021)

So it's ok to use the Noctua NH-P1 with the 11600K Rocket Lake CPU with a fan, yet under no circumstances do they recommend using Coffee Lake, either 8086K or 8700K, with or without a fan. "Cooler cannot handle base clock".

I thought the opposite would be true. Oh man. 

Why can't you just use the 8700K/8086K with SpeedStep enabled in bios? Both those CPUs idle way down at 800Mhz even with a healthy overclock applied. 

Here's the NH-P1 compatibility page: https://ncc.noctua.at/coolers/NH-P1-68/cpus

My 11600K and Maximus XIII Apex both received the compatibility green light for GO! I'm still going to be careful.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jun 15, 2021)

Intel Optane 118GB drive on PCIE 4x board and EK heatsink.  Using it for page file and Adobe app scratch disk.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 15, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> Intel Optane 118GB drive on PCIE 4x board and EK heatsink.  Using it for page file and Adobe app scratch disk.
> View attachment 204050


Sweet! 

I got one of those right under this heatsink below, 8microseconds QD1 latency. lol, but mine's only 32GB capacity, use it for testing new parts and Win10 installs.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 15, 2021)

I was in the mood for a fun little photo dump with the L12, L12S, redux fans and board that came in, but when I opened up the coolers I was greeted with this:





What the fuck is this?

Post-pandemic Noctua have done lost their fucking minds if they think this is acceptable quality for $70 Noctua coolers. Especially since I have a direct comparison in the form of another L12S that I had earlier this year that wasn't bent to all hell like all 3 of these are.

The one on the right was relatively mild, so I was able to gently coax it into looking somewhat normal, but the other two are just plain embarrassing. I might keep the okay one because if I have to wait another week for another Amazon replacement (which the one of the left ALREADY WAS for the one on the right) I may as well just give up on doing these two L5 and HT5 builds.

U9B SE2, D9L, L9a, L9i, L9x65, L9x65 SE-AM4, U9S, C14S, L12S......I don't think I've ever seen anything quite this appalling in 8 years of Noctua products. Haven't been this mad in a long time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Here's the NH-P1 compatibility page: https://ncc.noctua.at/coolers/NH-P1-68/cpus


Following that link I looked up both socket 2011 and 1366, both are supported but the 1366 needs a mounting kit, provided free of charge. Very nice support level IMHO.








						NH-P1 | Cooler Compatibility | Noctua Compatibility Centre
					






					ncc.noctua.at
				











						NH-P1 | Cooler Compatibility | Noctua Compatibility Centre
					






					ncc.noctua.at
				




Want a good laugh? Check this out;








						NH-P1 | Cooler Compatibility | Noctua Compatibility Centre
					






					ncc.noctua.at
				



Even with a Noctua fan, don't bother with Bulldozer..

@Valantar 
You might have been on to something to a degree.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 15, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I was in the mood for a fun little photo dump with the L12, L12S, redux fans and board that came in, but when I opened up the coolers I was greeted with this:
> 
> View attachment 204064
> 
> ...



Looks like a big heavy Noctua Austrian dude (probably on his lunchbreak) just sat right down on them and crushed them. 

Send them ALL back to Amazon, they pay return shipping - no questions asked. 

If my NH-P1 looks like that tomorrow, I'll be doing exactly the same, never seen something so atrocious from Noctua - all my Noctua coolers so far have been perfectly aligned...

As a sidenote:

I've been using both my NH-C14S C-shaped coolers in fan downfiring configuration so as to cool the DDR4 and VRM simultaneously along with the CPU (I obviously have NO case fans doing that job). The new NH-P1 is also a C-shaped cooler so at first tech intuition I'd be pressed to stay with the same downfiring config, but these fins are so tall like side walls (like billboards) for physical convection so, I'll probably turn my 140mm fan over *and see if UP-firing gathers any thermal benefits* - I mean I have the AC moving cold air directly into the cooler from about 15feet - so crossing my fingers and toes lol for tomorrow.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 15, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Looks like a big heavy Noctua Austrian dude (probably on his lunchbreak) just sat right down on them and crushed them.
> Send them ALL back to Amazon, they pay return shipping - no questions asked.
> 
> If my NH-P1 looks like that tomorrow, I'll be doing exactly the same, never seen something so atrocious from Noctua - all my Noctua coolers so far have been perfectly aligned...



I needed a breather after that or I probably would have set all 3 on fire and thrown them through my neighbour's window. 

Coming back from my break, I gave the L12 and the original L12S a bit of gentle, physical persuasion each and both eventually straightened out a margin of error I would have expected from the factory. It's not something I would have preferred to do, but Ghost S1 owners have been bending their L12S' left and right to a much more severe degree before Noctua released the special edition L12 for them, so it's nothing new or alarming.

If they're not able to provide a more expeditious replacement option than Amazon FREE shipping, then I'll just keep the two straightened ones and return the hopeless one. I'm not waiting yet another goddamned week for these. The L12S on the left was already supposed to be a replacement for the L12S on the right.

To top it all off, the age-old support@noctua.at email I've used since forever throws a "size limit exceeded" error, so now I have to find their storefront on Amazon and contact them there.

Seems like Noctua is going through pandemic purgatory just like Ford.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 15, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I needed a breather after that or I probably would have set all 3 on fire and thrown them through my neighbour's window.
> 
> Coming back from my break, I gave the L12 and the original L12S a bit of gentle, physical persuasion each and both eventually straightened out a margin of error I would have expected from the factory. It's not something I would have preferred to do, but Ghost S1 owners have been bending their L12S' left and right to a much more severe degree before Noctua released the special edition L12 for them, so it's nothing new or alarming.
> 
> ...


Backyard Bonfire with Tiki Torches - what I would've done.  

Hope you're feeling much better tech brother! 

Cannot remember the last time I contacted customer service from any tech manufacturer, I just rely on the 30-day window Amazon Newegg, *send the darn thing back* and they don't say a word, full refund - the easiest way to go.

My DDR4 4800/17 Gskill Super B-Die Kit from Newegg, got delayed until Thursday, oh well


----------



## jallenlabs (Jun 16, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Sweet!
> 
> I got one of those right under this heatsink, 8microseconds QD1 latency. lol, but mine's only 32GB capacity, use it for testing new parts and Win10 installs.


Ive got a 32GB Optane in my gaming rig for my game recordings and Photoshop cache/scratch.  Ive been scouring the net to find a decent price for optane drives, but they are at least 1$ US per GB.  Ideally I would have a 480GB 905 as an OS drive, but I cant find one for a decent price.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 16, 2021)

This should be interesting - uncharted waters. lol


----------



## phill (Jun 16, 2021)

So, you putting a Delta 140mm fan on that thing or what?!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> This should be interesting - uncharted waters. lol
> 
> View attachment 204164
> View attachment 204165


watercool it


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 17, 2021)

Reusing the same fan from previous setup - Noctua Industrial PWM running at 700-750rpm (maybe slower - maybe faster) powered by the AquaComputer fan controller.

There's a bit of an overhang but the 140mm fan still fits the TOP dimension (for a test bench mounting) of the NH-P1 fairly well.

Might get some improved cooling with the fan flipped over pulling cold air in and up from the bottom, but I believe this PUSH configuration drawing in the refrigerated air from the central AC might still be best.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2021)

you could slap a 140mm ARGB bling on top of that and have it look like an obese wraith prism


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Noctua Industrial PWM running at 700-750rpm


Why so slow? 1500 to 1800 rpm with at least a 35cfpm rating would be my choice..


----------



## Mussels (Jun 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why so slow? 1500 to 1800 rpm with at least a 35cfpm rating would be my choice..


i run all my fans at 600-800 RPM :/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> i run all my fans at 600-800 RPM :/


I don't have even one running lower than 1400rpm. These are they;








						120mm RED 15LED Computer PC Case Cooling Fan Sleeve Bearing CPU Radiators Vetroo  | eBay
					

<li> Heat is the #1 cause of hardware failure. Adding Vetroo™ Case Fans can improve system stability and longevity by providing additional cooling and improved airflow. Case cooling is becoming more essential these days. The better airflow inside your system, the cooler and more stable system...



					www.ebay.com
				



Everything else runs 1800rpm or faster. And they're still very quiet. Of course, quiet is relative..


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 17, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I decided to say forget it about fighting the facebook guy and purchased a Quest 2.  But I am using my wifes account.  As I do not have one.
> 
> View attachment 204029


Just as:








						Facebook will start putting ads in Oculus Quest apps
					

It announced ads for the mobile app last month.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Just as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh boy............

Well, I use it mostly for steam anyway.


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Want a good laugh? Check this out;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't handle an FX 8-series at stock *with *a fan? That's just plain ridiculous 
What were they thinking? An editorial mistake in the spec sheet maybe?


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 17, 2021)

These x2 at a lovely cost of $10990NZD


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 17, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> These x2 at a lovely cost of $10990NZD


What is it?
A vibrator with an anal egg?


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 17, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> What is it?
> A vibrator with an anal egg?


 Ha LOL but nope it's a hearing aid over the years of doing security at music concerts my high frequency range has plummeted through the floor leaving me with soft mushy hearing making it really hard to hear people in noisy environments aswell as with friends and family so needs must now I can hear everything as clear as a bell heck it's even got tinnitus control built in so no more bloody high pitch ringing 24/7


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> What is it?
> A vibrator with an anal egg?


But why would they need two of them? And for USD 15,500???


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 17, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Ha LOL but nope it's a hearing aid over the years of doing security at music concerts my high frequency range has plummeted through the floor leaving me with soft mushy hearing making it really hard to hear people in noisy environments aswell as with friends and family so needs must now I can hear everything as clear as a bell heck it's even got tinnitus control built in so no more bloody high pitch ringing 24/7


Happy to hear it helped. My tinnitus was kicking in real hard each time I had to work with ultrasonic cleaners so I know the feeling.


----------



## witkazy (Jun 17, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> These x2 at a lovely cost of $10990NZD


I probably should get those too but then i would be able actually to hear what people are saying, so naaah


----------



## Jetster (Jun 17, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Ha LOL but nope it's a hearing aid over the years of doing security at music concerts my high frequency range has plummeted through the floor leaving me with soft mushy hearing making it really hard to hear people in noisy environments aswell as with friends and family so needs must now I can hear everything as clear as a bell heck it's even got tinnitus control built in so no more bloody high pitch ringing 24/7


I have the same issue and I need a new set, My old ones are like 14 years old. My hearing loss is at 3000 hertz. Oddly enough its the level of most female voices 

They're like 6 grand USD. My insurance will cover most of it


----------



## witkazy (Jun 17, 2021)

Daaamn, in coupla years we will most likely start to show off wheel chairs with spinning rims here


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 17, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> my high frequency range has plummeted through the floor leaving me with soft mushy hearing making it really hard to hear people in noisy environments . . . bloody high pitch ringing 24/7


Oh man, sorry about that. And let me add, I hear you. Two years ago I experienced sudden sensorineural hearing loss, with the same exact symptoms. Following hospital treatment, I was fortunate to regain most of my hearing. I don't need an aid, but my left ear is now insensitive to sounds over 15 kHz. In time the tinnitus either disappeared or my brain just adapted to it.



witkazy said:


> Daaamn, in coupla years we will most likely start to show off wheel chairs with spinning rims here


... and RGB spokes!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Just as:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet another reason to avoid it...



QuietBob said:


> Can't handle an FX 8-series at stock *with *a fan? That's just plain ridiculous


It's worth noting that the fan in question is one of their low RPM/Low CFPM models. A normal fan would likely be just fine.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 17, 2021)

I did a thing cuz my g700s is holdclicking and right clicking randomly.. 

Hubby's Logitech  mouse keeps being fucky too..





Also bc Razer has Linux support via openrazer while Logitech is hostile to the Linux community...


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yet another to avoid it...
> 
> 
> It's worth noting that the fan in question is one of their low RPM/Low CFPM models. A normal fan would likely be just fine.


For a modern, passive cooler, I am really surprised they used 6x 6mm heat pipes. Why not 8mm pipes? Why not more than 6x 6mm? Even my old Le Grand Macho RT can handle 90w passive. That is a 3770K @ 4500MHz running an 8GB load on Linpack Xtreme with No CPU fan installed, case fans not even at 7v, but 5v.

They dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yet another to avoid it...
> 
> 
> It's worth noting that the fan in question is one of their low RPM/Low CFPM models. A normal fan would likely be just fine.


I do believe Noctua is taking an "err on the side of caution" approach with those CPU NH-P1 compatibility ratings.

My 8700K and 8086K both delidded with liquid metal TIM, and both are less likely (in my opinion) to cause any issues than my new 11600K, not delidded, yet binned.

Knowing your CPU's thermal qualities and values with past/current coolers is a better approach, I would think.

------

Saying that before I've even mounted/tested this thing, lol.* I could be completely right or totally wrong.* 

Going with a brand new syringe of NT-H1, and NOT the included NT-H2 that arrived in the box...

Let the mounting BEGIN!


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 17, 2021)

witkazy said:


> I probably should get those too but then i would be able actually to hear what people are saying, so naaah


You could just choose to ignore them and when they hit you up about it just say sorry they don't cover high pitched whiny


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> For a modern, passive cooler, I am really surprised they used 6x 6mm heat pipes. Why not 8mm pipes? Why not more than 6x 6mm? Even my old Le Grand Macho RT can handle 90w passive. That is a 3770K @ 4500MHz running an 8GB load on Linpack Xtreme with No CPU fan installed, case fans not even at 7v, but 5v.
> 
> They dropped the ball on this one.


That's one perspective. I disagree. I think that Noctua HS is an example of excellent engineering.



iBruceypoo said:


> Going with a brand new syringe of NT-H1, and NOT the included NT-H2 that arrived in the box...


Wait, why? NT-H2 is a better performer isn't it?


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's one perspective. I disagree. I think that Noctua HS is an example of excellent engineering.
> 
> 
> Wait, why? NT-H2 is a better performer isn't it?


There is only one way to find out! Hopefully I am wrong!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's one perspective. I disagree. I think that Noctua HS is an example of excellent engineering.
> 
> 
> Wait, why? NT-H2 is a better performer isn't it?


I'm beginning at a point I'm very comfortable with. My fan's range is about 200-300rpm to 1988rpms with the AquaComputer fan controller. I'm beginning at 700-750rpms, it's only a starting point, I'll test the entire range.

And move to the NT-H2 maybe later if needed.

The mounting was supersweet, the TORX wrench adds an amazing grip to the fastener heads - no slip - awesome Noctua! 

------

Oh that is One Big Boy! 





*Here's stock idle.* The cooler is remaining ice cold to the touch, very surprised it does not run warm, I can feel the cold air moving down the entire length of the fins. Lowest core temps about 1.0C above ambient room of 26C. You can see package temp reading 29C in the ROG display.

Considering the amount of heavy metal I was really hoping *to* *match ambient room at stock idle*, maybe I should move to an NT-H2 mounting.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 17, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I'm beginning at a point I'm very comfortable with. My fan's range is about 200-300rpm to 1988rpms with the AquaComputer fan controller. I'm beginning at 700-750rpms, it's only a starting point, I'll test the entire range.
> 
> And move to the NT-H2 maybe later if needed.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing that bench isn't at a steeper angle, or it would tip over!

Definitely looking forward to seeing thermal results.

As for 8000-series vs. 9/10/11: Remember that Intel started thinning their high end dice with the 9 series, and 11 series is a much larger core, i.e. heat is spread across a larger area and is more easily dissipated. All three should be easier to cool than 8000-series at the same power draw.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 17, 2021)

Valantar said:


> It's a good thing that bench isn't at a steeper angle, or it would tip over!
> 
> Definitely looking forward to seeing thermal results.
> 
> As for 8000-series vs. 9/10/11: Remember that Intel started thinning their high end dice with the 9 series, and 11 series is a much larger core, i.e. heat is spread across a larger area and is more easily dissipated. All three should be easier to cool than 8000-series at the same power draw.



Yep so big so tall so prominent - it's a bit goofy looking, *a profile only a mother could love. lol* 

Actually the test bench is perfectly stable a very wide stance. 

Believe it's going to work out fine long term, I'll remount with the newer Noctua thermal paste tomorrow morning and use their DOT method instead of my In-Line-With-Die method for paste application.

Also, DDR4 clearance with this config below is about 1.5mm, not touching but almost...

Also and addendum, if you have the space - the 140mm Noctua Industrial fan is PERFECT at moving air over this entire cooler, don't spend your money on that new 120mm super low rpm fan they just launched, unless you're using a very tightly enclosed case, then it's most likely an upgrade from running passive.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 17, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I'm beginning at a point I'm very comfortable with. My fan's range is about 200-300rpm to 1988rpms with the AquaComputer fan controller. I'm beginning at 700-750rpms, it's only a starting point, I'll test the entire range.
> 
> And move to the NT-H2 maybe later if needed.
> 
> ...


That is a big lump of metal. But it's needed to be effective as a passive heatsink.

But I will keep my Noctua NH-D15 CHROMAX BLACK. I don't think it's wise to passive cool a overclock Ryzen 9 5950X. That would for sure overwhelm it. However it might be useful for a Ryzen 5 5600X cpu.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 17, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> That is a big lump of metal. But it's needed to be effective as a passive heatsink.
> 
> But I will keep my Noctua NH-D15 CHROMAX BLACK. I don't think it's wise to passive cool a overclock Ryzen 9 5950X. That would for sure overwhelm it. However it might be useful for a Ryzen 5 5600X cpu.


Agree 100% Tomgang.

But I'm not passively cooling, got a big 140mm spinning on top and even at 750rpms the cold air is removing out the bottom and lower sides, so it's extremely effective - and cooler remaining very cold it passes the touch test. lol

*Is it too much to ask for stock idle minimum T at ambient room? *

1C above right now with the NT-H1 paste, will delta to NT-H2 tomorrow.


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 17, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Agree 100% Tomgang.
> 
> But I'm not passively cooling, got a big 140mm spinning on top and even at 750rpms the cold air is removing out the bottom and lower sides, so it's extremely effective - and cooler remaining cold it passes the touch test. lol
> 
> ...


Nope, it's pretty good I think with almost ambient temp on the cpu.

But I am more interested in, what are the temp at 100 % load on the cpu over a longer period of time? 

Cause that is where the real test is.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 17, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Nope, it's pretty good I think with almost ambient temp on the cpu.
> 
> But I am more interested in, what are the temp at 100 % load on the cpu over a longer period of time?
> 
> Cause that is where the real test is.


I'll get to load testing within the next 2days, I start slow and don't move very fast, going to remount the cooler 2-3more times and recheck stock idle before I move to overclocks and loads. 

Right now, I'm waiting for a new Z590 DDR4 kit to arrive UPS from Newegg so a bit distracted, wondering why it's soooo late.

The last component to finish this build, hooray!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

I hear you man 

Gotta ramp my fans up to ride at absolute ambient..


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 17, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I'll get to load testing within the next 2days, I start slow and don't move very fast, going to remount the cooler 2-3more times and recheck stock idle before I move to overclocks and loads.
> 
> Right now, I'm waiting for a new Z590 DDR4 kit to arrive UPS from Newegg so a bit distracted, wondering why it's soooo late.
> 
> The last component to finish this build, hooray!


Remount cpu cooler several times. Dosent make sense and shut not be necessary unless it's mounted wrong. I've never remount any cpu cooler. I had all ways gotten good temperatures on the first mount. On all my CPU's including the i7 980x and my current ryzen 5600X and 5950X.

I've also been waiting for a few parts to come home including a shorter pcie riser cable and asus low profile cooler gtx 1650 and a HDD i had to rma cause the local post delivery smashed a package and damaged a motherboard and a hdd, so I Can finish my own build. Hopefully this weekend.



freeagent said:


> I hear you man
> 
> Gotta ramp my fans up to ride at absolute ambient..
> 
> ...


Oh when I'm done with building my own system. I shal give you fan ramping. My cpu fans goes all the way up to 3000 RPM.

Case fans however will settle for 2000 rpm.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 17, 2021)

That's how I do it, mounting pressure is EVERYTHING with Noctua mounts and this new TORX driver can easily add too much, gotta back off 1/4turn at a time with my older Noctua coolers to get the best overall seating/mounting.



freeagent said:


> I hear you man
> 
> Gotta ramp my fans up to ride at absolute ambient..
> 
> ...



I hear ya brother, I'm attempting stock idle = ambient with the single fan at inaudible levels, so yea I'm gonna need to play around with the other Noctua paste and different mounting pressures.

------

On the flip side, new Gskill Z590 DDR4 4800/17 kit just arrived and guess what???

*It's B-Die! Oh Glorious Day! *

The fastest tightest B-Die ever binned by Gskill. Thought it might be Hynix, nope. Hallelujah! 

Hoping for 4800/16 and 5066/17 at 1.500v brothers and sisters...


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

Yup.. you could definitely expect inappropriate touching.. those stix are teh sexeh


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yup.. you could definitely expect inappropriate touching.. those stix are teh sexeh



I can't help it I'm blown away - opening some beers, OH MY Goodness!  

These ddr4 sticks are gonna FLY! and so is my work! Thank the Lord!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 17, 2021)

Looking forward to seeing what your setup can do! I had that cooler in and out of my cart a few times.. no pressure


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Looking forward to seeing what your setup can do! I had that cooler in and out of my cart a few times.. no pressure


Nobody would ever run this B-die SuperKit at XMP. Yet here it is *a quick and easy XMP.*

At least I know my 11600K's IMC can run that strange and crazy load. NOW, getting into some much more voltage and heat efficient - fine tuning. 

What a day, I'm worn out!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 18, 2021)

evga contacted me with a inventory notification last week, from when i signed up for early notification, (probably months ago).
if you also signed up on the evga site , you may hear from them soon

3090


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 18, 2021)

Oh my God!  

5066Mhz 17 17 17 37 - Overwhelmed.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2021)

I got my plutonium based coolant installed!
(EK mystic fog coolant, picking up the light from the front fans)


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 18, 2021)

Look what my wife bought me for my birthday. What a lovely surprise!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 18, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


>


how are they? 

ive been running my airpod pro's on windows 10 for a long time, but i want a new pair of headphones. 
 i havent found a pair more comfortable or better sounding than my sennheisers, but not for lack of trying.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Look what my wife bought me for my birthday. What a lovely surprise!
> View attachment 204431


Happy Birthday indeed! Those are not cheap and they are of excellent quality. Either she listened when you asked or she did her homework and/or asked the right people. Either way, she put effort into that! Someone loves you mate!


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Happy Birthday indeed! Those are not cheap and they are of excellent quality. Either she listened when you asked or she did her homework and/or asked the right people. Either way, she put effort into that! Someone loves you mate!


I confess to having dropped a few hints, as you do  and yes, they are excellent quality, with mesh material instead of that awful fake leather.
My Corsiar M65s now look like this after three years of use:




jboydgolfer said:


> how are they?
> 
> I haven't have much time to road test them yet, being on the bike all day, but first impressions are great. Love the surround sound with many game presets.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 18, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Hey what about my setup, is it chopped liver?
> 
> I realize it's just a dumb test bench but.
> 
> ...




To say/reply it with Einsteins words:

_"Phantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt."_
"Imagination is more important than knowledge, because knowledge is limited."

(I am German, this forced me to comment this awsome "typing-machine" in his own phrase).


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 18, 2021)

Got the Peak Capture clip. Now my D610 can just go on my hip when I need it, or back in the Pelican 1300 when I don't. Mighty convenient.





Still working on the bag strap mount, it doesn't fit as nicely. Need to take some time to work on that.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 18, 2021)

plastisch said:


> To say/reply it with Einsteins words:
> 
> _"Phantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt."_
> "Imagination is more important than knowledge, because knowledge is limited."
> ...




I'm 2Grandparents German, gotta love the Albert! 

Albert would only want me to work with such an extraordinarily fast "typing machine" - he told me that. lol 

The Z590 Epiphenomenal Rocket Bench.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 18, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I'm 2Grandparents German, gotta love the Albert!
> 
> Albert would only want me to work with such a super-fast "typing machine" - he told me that once. lol
> 
> ...



i guess he would like this machine cus he was just a "normal" guy aswell and "lazy" name it _effective_ in many ways. many of his letters were typed.
our all passion is computer-stuff in many different ways.
i think he would have murdered just for using OUR "typing machines" just for one day.

i was just yesterday in his birth town _Ulm_ and got my vaccination. They dedicated him a very nice museum.
def. worth ja journey


----------



## Valantar (Jun 18, 2021)

Well what do we have here?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 18, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Well what do we have here?




let me guess: that's why you're so hyped and shaky that the camera couldn't get a sharp image







okay joke beside!
how fast do the vents spin?


----------



## Valantar (Jun 18, 2021)

plastisch said:


> let me guess: that's why you're so hyped and shaky that the camera couldn't get a sharp image
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, no, just a kind of shitty phone camera, dim room and awkward position holding the camera 

Did you mean the fans? They're rated at 200-1700rpm. Alongside the 280mm rad they should be a good upgrade from my current 240mm EK PE + BQ SW3 (regular speed) fans. Given that my current loop handles a 5800X + Fury X in a much more restrictive case (H200), 
this should be both plenty quiet and excellent cooling.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 19, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I confess to having dropped a few hints, as you do  and yes, they are excellent quality, with mesh material instead of that awful fake leather.
> My Corsiar M65s now look like this after three years of use:
> 
> View attachment 204474



could be a requisite of an evening adventure movie, mad max comes to my mind off the top of my head



Mussels said:


> I got my plutonium based coolant installed!
> (EK mystic fog coolant, picking up the light from the front fans)




no pc interior! looks like a lab from a classic marvel comic book or movie, which i last saw a long time ago (well, about 35 years ago). you might think that someone made his childhood dream come true...



iBruceypoo said:


> I'm 2Grandparents German, gotta love the Albert!
> 
> Albert would only want me to work with such an extraordinarily fast "typing machine" - he told me that. lol
> 
> ...




this has def. a kind of sex-appeal! i mean the person who says this is odd just has no idea of aesthetics.

and guys pls forgive me my english! i know it's not brilliant __ of course it's not a "writing-machine" (this origins my imagination) it is A typewriter! but Einstein said once: If u do not know a word; just invent one. I like him...


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 19, 2021)

4800 16 16 16 37 FEELS so much better than 5066 17 17 17 37 while working.

4800 16 16 16 37 > 5066 17 17 17 37

Although still reading up on Rocket Lake mem overclocking and learning, and that 350tRFC value in this screenshot is bugging me, maybe it should be higher/lower?

My new daily mem work OC below - gooey sweet and luscious 











That be tight - Albert approves of tight!


----------



## Valantar (Jun 19, 2021)

Last few parts (until a storage upgrade/HDD retire) for the NAS have come in too. I feel like I've bought heaps and heaps and heaps of PC parts this year, but ... well, I guess, counting the HTPC build in November that isn't so far from the truth. Starting to reach the end (for now) though, which feels good.




Testing if I can get ECC working on my Ryzen 5 1600X and Biostar X370GTN will be interesting, but it should work. Found a pretty cheap 32GB kit in Europe on Ebay, so worst case scenario I still don't have ECC but I have 2x the memory, which will be nice, and I could even feasibly return it. Don't think I will though. And the recent addition of RTL8125 NIC support* in TrueNAS is a godsend for those of us who don't want 10GbE or the hassle of learning about enterprise networking standards to get cheap used fiber gear to work in a home. This, a switch (there are actually some to choose from now, yay!), and some wiring, and I'll be golden. Also some kudos to Delock for figuring out how to package an AIC with only easily recycleable materials. Brown cardboard boxing would be better, but printed cardboard is still better than plastic, and the cardboard insert is damn smart.

Btw had no idea Arctic had a "continuous operation" version of their P12/P14 fans with double ball bearings instead of their standard sleeve bearing. Should be perfect for the NAS (which isn't _that_ noise sensitive, seeing how it lives in a hallway cupboard) with my DIY duct coupling this exhaust fan directly to the CPU heatsink. An excellent pressure-optimized fan with a 10-year warranty and rating for continuous operation for 129 SEK? That's a steal.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 19, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Last few parts (until a storage upgrade/HDD retire) for the NAS have come in too. I feel like I've bought heaps and heaps and heaps of PC parts this year, but ... well, I guess, counting the HTPC build in November that isn't so far from the truth. Starting to reach the end (for now) though, which feels good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your NAS lives in a cupboard? A cupboard under the stairs? 

------

When your testbench is angled 45degrees down, you find a solution to mount the 140mm fan so it doesn't slide forward and fall off. lol

(2) silicon fan grommets engaging the Noctua NH-P1 heatsink at the rear

Defeating gravity in simple terms.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jun 19, 2021)

It just arrived! Here's some few pics. I'm installing it now.





*

*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 19, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> When your testbench is angled 45degrees down, you find a solution to mount your 140mm fan so it doesn't slide forward. lol
> 
> (2) silicon fan grommets engaging the Noctua NH-P1 heatsink at the rear
> 
> Defeating gravity in simple terms.


Ah the simple things in life. 



toilet pepper said:


> It just arrived! Here's some few pics. I'm installing it now.
> 
> View attachment 204574
> 
> ...


Was the green fluid intentional?


----------



## toilet pepper (Jun 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah the simple things in life.
> 
> 
> Was the green fluid intentional?


Thats what it came with. I think this is the same glycol fluid they use in cpu aio.

Any idea if I need to put thermal pads on the poscaps and connect it to the new backplate?


----------



## Valantar (Jun 19, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Your NAS lives in a cupboard? A cupboard under the stairs?


The stairs are outside of the apartment, so no  But I guess closet would be more accurate. Point is its out of the way, and low power enough that it doesn't mind not having much air to circulate.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 19, 2021)

Valantar said:


> The stairs are outside of the apartment, so no  But I guess closet would be more accurate. Point is its out of the way, and low power enough that it doesn't mind not having much air to circulate.


Awe, I imagined a Harry Potter NAS living in the cupboard under the stairs on 4 Privet Drive theme.  

@toilet pepper

That crazy green glycol coolant is COOL brother! Check out these crazy green tech shoes - just arrived today! Colorway is Sea Glass/Lime Blast/Glycol Coolant.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 20, 2021)

I cant believe how high the tread goes.. I would be pissed to get those toes any other color than white.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I cant believe how high the tread goes.. I would be pissed to get those toes any other color than white.


This is *the very first time* they came in anything OTHER than traditional hiking boot colorways  - so I grabbed 'em. I know very weird color - will wear them with gray sweatpants. Outstanding! 

Size 10.5


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 20, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> This is *the very first time* they came in anything OTHER than traditional hiking boot colorways  - so I grabbed 'em. I know very weird color - will wear them with gray sweatpants. Outstanding!
> 
> Size 10.5





so i do NOT want to be a killjoy, if you like hiking it is better than burning your money at the slot machine, and healthy in nature in any case.

BUT these are not hiking shoes in my opinion! these are sports shoes with a pronounced sole profile.

hiking shoes are at least made of goretex or leather and should always reach over the ankle.
if you only walk through the forest, your shoes are suitable. if you want to go high or in rough terrain, you should heed my advice. because you can easily twist your ankle and then your shoes do not protect you.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 20, 2021)

plastisch said:


> so i do NOT want to be a killjoy, if you like hiking it is better than burning your money at the slot machine, and healthy in nature in any case.
> 
> BUT these are not hiking shoes in my opinion! these are sports shoes with a pronounced sole profile.
> 
> ...


They are NOT German hiking shoes and NOT made for German mountains. 

They are light-duty snow, easy hill climbers and cool wet slippery sand beachers, and look amazing with gray sweat pants on any afternoon. 

Fantastisch!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 20, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> They are NOT German hiking shoes and NOT made for German mountains.
> 
> They are light-duty snow, easy hill climbers and cool wet slippery sand beachers, and look amazing with gray sweat pants on any afternoon.
> 
> Fantastisch!


k. but this is then not hiking. this i having a pleasent walk in nature. btw. the shoes are looking fantastic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Your NAS lives in a cupboard? A cupboard under the stairs?
> 
> ------
> 
> ...




been trying to find p1 reviews... what are your temps like?


----------



## freeagent (Jun 20, 2021)

I have one pair of shoes.. they are Nike. I have bought Nike and only Nike since 1992 

Quality wise.. they sure don’t make them like them like they used to but they hug my soles like no other.. so they get my big dollas


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I have one pair of shoes.. they are Nike. I have bought Nike and only Nike since 1992
> 
> Quality wise.. they sure don’t make them like them like they used to but they hug my soles like no other.. so they get my big dollas




New Balance has a Made in USA line of shoes. My grandpa gave me a pair of his that didn't fit, quite expensive since made in USA, but they fit me so perfect I couldn't believe it. First time I have ever had a pair of shoes fit so perfect. It's nice when you finally find that, glad you found that too!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 20, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Awe, I imagined a Harry Potter NAS living in the cupboard under the stairs on 4 Privet Drive theme.
> 
> @toilet pepper
> 
> ...





_
my run trough the world shoes...._


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> been trying to find p1 reviews... what are your temps like?



Noctua NH-P1 reviews should hit the proverbial fan this week upcoming or next and expect reviewers to consider it a total and absolute failure since, *none of them will think outside the box.*


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Noctua NH-P1 reviews should hit the proverbial fan this week upcoming or next and expect reviewers to consider it a total and absolute failure since, *none of them will think outside the box.*













this guy here did fan orientations on his P1 with a 5900x... interesting results.  looks like you want to mount the fan top down, just like you did for best results.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 20, 2021)

If they used bigger pipes it could have been great.. 8mm pipes.. that's where the action's at.

How many eons ago did they start this? CPU's have changed quite a bit since then. As usual they took their sweet ass time making sure everything was perfect for their 10 year old CPU that they based their cooler on. I don't think more 6mm pipes are the answer.. years ago maybe but not now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> If they used bigger pipes it could have been great.. 8mm pipes.. that's where the action's at.
> 
> How many eons ago did they start this? CPU's have changed quite a bit since then. As usual they took their sweet ass time making sure everything was perfect for their 10 year old CPU that they based their cooler on. I don't think more 6mm pipes are the answer.. years ago maybe but not now.



did you watch the video?  the temps are decent, especially when you add a top down fan.  edit:  although yeah I get it, that kind of ruins the whole passive thing... LOL


----------



## Mussels (Jun 20, 2021)

I mean a passive heatsink can handle a 5900x 12 core chip... yeah its done well.

top down fan is something i want more coolers to use, just maybe not THIS huge


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> this guy here did fan orientations on his P1 with a 5900x... interesting results.  looks like you want to mount the fan top down, just like you did for best results.


I went TOP DOWN before anyone went TOP DOWN! *Albert told me to do it that way!* 

It simply makes perfect sense with a 140mm fan downfiring.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 20, 2021)

*smoking kills, do not forget †*


----------



## Valantar (Jun 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> If they used bigger pipes it could have been great.. 8mm pipes.. that's where the action's at.
> 
> How many eons ago did they start this? CPU's have changed quite a bit since then. As usual they took their sweet ass time making sure everything was perfect for their 10 year old CPU that they based their cooler on. I don't think more 6mm pipes are the answer.. years ago maybe but not now.


6 8mm pipes would have made the base problematically large. That's 48mm of just heatpipes, let alone the cold plate and the part clamping down on the pipes, which would need to extend out past the pipes a few mm on each side for mechanical strength. Intel IHSes are, what, 35x35mm? With Alder lake extending that in one dimension to something like 35x45mm? And Ryzens are something like 40x40? I don't quite see how a >55mm square cold plate would be of much use - the two outer heatpipes would do very little cooling with that kind of design. With 6mm pipes more of the pipes are closer to the source of the heat, which likely improves cooling even if they are smaller.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 20, 2021)

Valantar said:


> 6 8mm pipes would have made the base problematically large. That's 48mm of just heatpipes, let alone the cold plate and the part clamping down on the pipes, which would need to extend out past the pipes a few mm on each side for mechanical strength. Intel IHSes are, what, 35x35mm? With Alder lake extending that in one dimension to something like 35x45mm? And Ryzens are something like 40x40? I don't quite see how a >55mm square cold plate would be of much use - the two outer heatpipes would do very little cooling with that kind of design. With 6mm pipes more of the pipes are closer to the source of the heat, which likely improves cooling even if they are smaller.


They don't have to use 6x 8mm pipes, my True Spirit 140 Power already has that, and on my little 3770K only 4 pipes are doing something while you hope the CP is moving some of the heat to the others.. but it isn't. 5x 8mm pipes is a good compromise. My Le Grand Macho RT has 7x 6mm pipes and can do 90w passively. But my 5600X runs cooler with 5x 8mm pipes compared to the other two. I haven't tried my 5900X on my other coolers yet.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> They don't have to use 6x 8mm pipes, my True Spirit 140 Power already has that, and on my little 3770K only 4 pipes are doing something while you hope the CP is moving some of the heat to the others.. but it isn't. 5x 8mm pipes is a good compromise. My Le Grand Macho RT has 7x 6mm pipes and can do 90w passively. But my 5600X runs cooler with 5x 8mm pipes compared to the other two. I haven't tried my 5900X on my other coolers yet.


I'm guessing they tested a few different configurations before landing on this one. They probably needed to balance how many and how big the heatpipes contacting the IHS are compared to how well this lets you spread the heat out across the surface area of the cooler - which is of course all the more important for a passive cooler to trigger effective convection. Fewer, thicker pipes would possibly have gotten the heat faster from the CPU to the heatsink, but to a smaller portion of it. And even with those thick fins the heat wouldn't really travel far out from where the heatpipes pass through them after all.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 21, 2021)

Sorry for the crappy pic, my main phone is on the charger but I got a numpad as this G410 has its -> key broken so I got a solution.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 22, 2021)

just bought this pretty cheap. I7 4790k, MSI Z87I Gaming AC, 2x8gb hyperX savage ddr3 2400, in a silverstone ITX case. i think it will make a nice second rig. what do you guys think? 
I did check ebay prices, and the chip still goes for a pretty good price, so does the ram.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 22, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> just bought this pretty cheap. I7 4790k, MSI Z87I Gaming AC, 2x8gb hyperX savage ddr3 2400, in a silverstone ITX case. i think it will make a nice second rig. what do you guys think?
> I did check ebay prices, and the chip still goes for a pretty good price, so does the ram.
> View attachment 204941


Should be an excellent secondary system, and perfectly capable of handling most workloads still. If the price was good, I would definitely keep it and make use of it.



I've got my Meshlicious build fully operational, and I really can't recommend this case enough. It's _fantastic_. Even for an overcomplicated water loop with QDCs between all components and an EK flow indicator repurposed as a micro reservoir, building was relatively simple, and noise and thermals are amazing*. With my current desktop use, I wouldn't be able to tell if the system was on or not if I came into the room, and CPU temps are in the mid 40s (Tctl) and mid-to-high 30s (CCD1 Tdie) with a relatively weak CPU block (Nouvolo Aquanaut) with the DDC pump at 1200rpm and one of two radiator fans running.

*havent really stress tested it yet.

I'll probably get the camera out and post something in the sexy closeup shot thread sometime soon.

The only downside is that my DP cable has a slightly too long connector and my old, tired monitor doesn't support its native resolution over HDMI, so ...




A fix for that is coming in the mail though, in the form of a couple of ADT-link DP 1.4 panel mount extensions.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Should be an excellent secondary system, and perfectly capable of handling most workloads still. If the price was good, I would definitely keep it and make use of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got QDCs living within that beautiful black thermally perforated and oh so breathable monolith? 

Pictchas we want pictchas!


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 22, 2021)

Finally arrived today:






And nearly an hour later:




Nice break from a GMK set with a cherry profile, sounds is a more bassier for alpha's but some keys sound the same. Also, finally have matching keycaps for media controls above numpad.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 22, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Sorry for the crappy pic, my main phone is on the charger but I got a numpad as this G410 has its -> key broken so I got a solution.
> 
> View attachment 204826



good idea , whats the drink in the corner ? beer i hope lol



Chomiq said:


> Finally arrived today:
> View attachment 204981
> View attachment 204982
> And nearly an hour later:
> ...



hey thats a pretty slick keyboard


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 22, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> good idea , whats the drink in the corner ? beer i hope lol


You call that a beer? That's not a beer!

Now this is a BEER!


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 22, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> You call that a beer? That's not a beer!
> 
> Now this is a BEER!
> 
> ...



are you loving those oil cans again


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 22, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> are you loving those oil cans again


They go down smoooth, but they gotta be REALLY COLD! Freezer Cold!

Only got a case of (12) for some DDR4 b-die overclocking today. Only $2 each - good price at Publix Supermarket 

Also gots 20 breaded hot and spicy wings Franks RedHot sauce and Mr. Yoshida sauce for dipping. It's an Overclocking Party! 

GF and the baby are at Grandparents all day long...

_"Party of one - your table is ready"_


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 22, 2021)

were is publix supermarket ? geez u would love VB if you love fosters



iBruceypoo said:


> I only got a case of (12) for some DDR4 b-die overclocking today. Only $2 each - good price at Publix Supermarket
> 
> Also gots 20 breaded hot and spicy wings Franks RedHot sauce and Mr. Yoshida sauce for dipping. It's an Overclocking Party!
> 
> ...



ok i worked it out now ,, you installed some new ram while smashing oilcans of fosters and scoffing wings ...lol that franks hot sauce is the bomb , while the kids are at the GP's hehe


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 22, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> were is publix supermarket ? geez u would love VB if you love fosters


Publix is all over the southeast USA, Florida mostly.

I'm not a great beer aficionado that's obvious - Fosters Blue is way down on the list of quality beers.  

Something I discovered *when I had no money in college.* It works. 



r.h.p said:


> were is publix supermarket ? geez u would love VB if you love fosters
> 
> 
> 
> ok i worked it out now ,, you installed some new ram while smashing oilcans of fosters and scoffing wings ...lol *that franks hot sauce is the bomb* , while the kids are at the GP's hehe


Frank's is the Bomb!

That's my magical pathway to successful overclocking methodology! lol 

6000Mhz here I come.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 22, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Publix is all over the southeast USA, Florida mostly.
> 
> I'm not a great beer aficionado that's obvious - Fosters Blue is way down on the list of quality beers.
> 
> ...



oh cool , maybe you can visit elon and grimes in boca chica texas starship starbase  im sure they would love a few fosters lol


----------



## Valantar (Jun 22, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Publix is all over the southeast USA, Florida mostly.
> 
> I'm not a great beer aficionado that's obvious - Fosters Blue is way down on the list of quality beers.
> 
> ...


Hmm, so do you put it on the heatspreaders or underneath them?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 22, 2021)

L5 arrived. This case is goddamn small.

I have this (actually really nice) projector bag that fits the HT5 (5.3L) nicely, and while the L5 (4.6L) is smaller it is also more "square" than the HT5, so I was worried it wouldn't fit. Seems like it does. Although I'm not sure it needs it - I got the projector bag for the HT5 because that case is made of acrylic, not aluminium.

The HTPC goes in the projector bag, which in turn goes in my Fjällräven Ovik 20 day bag, with space left for my laptop, keyboard, MX Master, and Xbox controller. It looks like the L5 frees up space to fit the MX Master and Xbox controller in the projector bag instead.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> L5 arrived. This case is goddamn small.
> 
> I have this (actually really nice) projector bag that fits the HT5 (5.3L) nicely, and while the L5 (4.6L) is smaller it is also more "square" than the HT5, so I was worried it wouldn't fit. Seems like it does. Although I'm not sure it needs it - I got the projector bag for the HT5 because that case is made of acrylic, not aluminium.
> 
> ...


I wish my gear was user-cool like that. My stuff is So Generic Newegg - Amazon no imagination for my hardware. 

When you see what other enthusiasts are doing - the grass is always greener. 

It's that contrast, we all want something different than we have, something we have not thought of yet!

@lexluthermiester  Only (2) fan clips arrive with the NH-P1, so no PUSH-PULL available out of the box...


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 22, 2021)

Just picked up a Acer Aspire 7730 in Mint Condition apart from a missing "6 " key.
Price well lets just say i ain't saying  but it was a steal >>>> it was F*****g cheap


----------



## jallenlabs (Jun 22, 2021)

Logitech g502 Hero.  Pretty gamery, but it tracks so nice.  The scroll wheel sux tho.
Coming from Corsair mice.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 22, 2021)

All buttoned up  








iBruceypoo said:


> When you see what other enthusiasts are doing - the grass is always greener.
> 
> It's that contrast, we all want something different than we have, something we have not thought of yet!



Often times I'm envious of your gear too, I wish I could just fill this room with identical IDÅSEN desks so I'd just have infinite desk space to run testbenches  but sadly it is not to be

But I probably won't be moving from the L5 for a long while, it's the very case I originally wanted for my APU. I got the HT5 as a stopgap because the L5 was out of production at the time, the HT5 is an arguably prettier case but it's not my style (as is probably obvious from the Cerberus ). I'll be reusing the HT5 for my mum's build - all the parts are already in there except for the CPU (waiting for my 5600G first before I offload my 4650G) and L12S replacement from Noctua.

I learned a few things from building in the HT5 that I've used to make it a bit tidier and prettier for her


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> All buttoned up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your new SFF build is *So Sexy* tech brother and overflowing with purpose and determination! 

I see a small business high-gain possibility.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 22, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Give us photographic images to drool over.


drool away................ Just looking at upgrades for it


----------



## Valantar (Jun 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> All buttoned up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great - the L5 is one of the best looking cases around IMO. If I wasn't very power brick averse I'd want one myself. Speaking of that power brick though, do you need 240W? If not, those (likely GaN?) FSP bricks that were in a TPU news post recently might be of interest in order to shrink the kit a bit. They were impressively small for their power output. The highest output was 180W IIRC, but that should be more than sufficient for an OC'd 5600G.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2021)

Halfway a repost: thanks to someone on the forums i figured out that asus/AMD have two sets of PBO settings on the mobos, and the second set dont work -.-

Temps are now waaaaay better with PBO dialed in - this is 24 hours of mining and gaming, so this has the 3090 adding to the heat and still reaching 5.05GHz (at this point, every watt raises temps significantly)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 22, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> just bought this pretty cheap. I7 4790k, MSI Z87I Gaming AC, 2x8gb hyperX savage ddr3 2400, in a silverstone ITX case. i think it will make a nice second rig. what do you guys think?
> I did check ebay prices, and the chip still goes for a pretty good price, so does the ram.
> View attachment 204941


Needs to be cleaned something fearce, but yeah nice bit of kit there. How much?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Looks great - the L5 is one of the best looking cases around IMO. If I wasn't very power brick averse I'd want one myself. Speaking of that power brick though, do you need 240W? If not, those (likely GaN?) FSP bricks that were in a TPU news post recently might be of interest in order to shrink the kit a bit. They were impressively small for their power output. The highest output was 180W IIRC, but that should be more than sufficient for an OC'd 5600G.



Defs don't actually need 240W and I'm sure the FSP brick would be more efficient too being GaN

but I *hate* the C5 connector on the FSP brick. I have a ton of C13 leads lying around, so I can move my HTPC upstairs or downstairs at will disconnecting only the power cord from the brick. I don't have any spare C5 leads that I can just leave plugged in at each location;. I've kinda hidden my power bar upstairs behind the TV such that it's a pain to unplug/replug the lead every time. That, and I appreciate the thick gauge cord on the Dell brick, as well as the signature LED indicator ring and the rounded case, which is especially nice as I like to wrap the excess length around the brick like I've done. A little hard to do it cleanly with a conventional rectangular brick.

As for size, it's no problem fitting the big brick into my bag. I do have a long history with Dell, I guess you could call me a Dell fanboy


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 22, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> drool away................ Just looking at upgrades for it


64bit Windows to start with lol.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 23, 2021)

Seasonic 700watt fanless titanium PSU

Suspended in mid-air from the test bench midplate up above.

8 fasteners because 8 fasteners.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 23, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> 64bit Windows to start with lol.


While I would generally agree with you, there might be a specific reason for running 32bit.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2021)

I got this bad boy in







Doesnt fit, EK shrunk the screw holes on the newer blocks
(Old and new next to each other, no i cant do a transplant)


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I got this bad boy in
> Doesnt fit, EK shrunk the screw holes on the newer blocks
> (Old and new next to each other, no i cant do a transplant)


Drill/ Dremel the holes out a size bigger?


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 23, 2021)

This way sexy motherboard is *set to launch next week* on July 1st.

EVGA Z590 DARK.

Probably not too many TPU regulars still holding out and waiting for this board, but I thought maybe Mr. Phill or W1zzard, who had an amazing previous experience with the Z390 DARK might be interested.

All that copper looks very nice, at least in the beginning. lol


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 23, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> View attachment 205033
> Logitech g502 Hero.  Pretty gamery, but it tracks so nice.  The scroll wheel sux tho.
> Coming from Corsair mice.


It really does, but they fixed that with a rubberised wheel on the much more expensive G502 Lightspeed. For some reason I guess they decided not to fix that issue on the wired models.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> It really does, but they fixed that with a rubberised wheel on the much more expensive G502 Lightspeed. For some reason I guess they decided not to fix that issue on the wired models.


i have the lightspeed, personally i like the wired versions wheel better.
but youre right, they did the scroll differently on the lightspeed
it has rubber, & the wheels metal structure is totally different, aside from them both being wheel shaped, theyre very different


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 23, 2021)

It's almost like Noctua and ROG were on the phone together...

Just look at that narrow clearance - 2.5mm? 

Whoops, that's my tablecloth shirt in the background, at least I have pants on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Doesnt fit, EK shrunk the screw holes on the newer blocks
> (Old and new next to each other, no i cant do a transplant)


That is total suckage...


Caring1 said:


> Drill/ Dremel the holes out a size bigger?


This would work if you're careful!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 23, 2021)

Hey Mr TabascoSuperSauz!

How do you like these apples? 

Had to dnld a Beta HWiNFO64 (version 7.05) just to get the DDR4 readings to show up - seems there was some issue with Rocket Lake 6 and 4 core processors they're just fixing now.

Yea, I know the values are not extreme at first glance, but this is *a new Daily OC*, and man it's sweeet as honey. 

The CPU will do 5.5Ghz and run/complete Single-Thread benchmarks (check my system specs) with ease, but I have to turn hyperthreading off to move that fast.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 23, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> i have the lightspeed, personally i like the wired versions wheel better.
> but youre right, they did the scroll differently on the lightspeed
> it has rubber, & the wheels metal structure is totally different, aside from them both being wheel shaped, theyre very different
> View attachment 205147


Personally I can't stand the all metal wheel, as I kept slipping or it wouldn't rotate properly on the G502 SE white (it was cheap) I used last year.
Maybe it's because I use the freewheel feature a lot when I scroll around?
Glad to see I'm not the only one that seems to collect a lot of gunk on the G502 though. It's much harder to keep clean compared to their older models.


----------



## Valantar (Jun 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Doesnt fit, EK shrunk the screw holes on the newer blocks





Caring1 said:


> Drill/ Dremel the holes out a size bigger?





lexluthermiester said:


> This would work if you're careful!


I'd get a cheap set of needle files at your local hardware store instead, make sure that the kit includes at least one flat and one small circular file. It will obviously be slower going than a Dremel, but you'll have so much more control. Filing out the holes by a mm or two shouldn't take that many minutes per hole even if it's relatively thick steel.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I'd get a cheap set of needle files at your local hardware store instead, make sure that the kit includes at least one flat and one small circular file. It will obviously be slower going than a Dremel, but you'll have so much more control. Filing out the holes by a mm or two shouldn't take that many minutes per hole even if it's relatively thick steel.



Superb suggestion.

Slower, yet much more control over the mod.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 23, 2021)

Usually drink the solera 15, but where's the fun in always having the same thing?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I got this bad boy in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yeah ek also made two different cpu blocks for x299 and z490... series totally senseless 
Little screws are complete stupidity seem very weak upside is they fit perfectly into my 212 evo backplate for a ek evo water block I used on my 775 socket board/ 9550 lol


----------



## freeagent (Jun 23, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> It's almost like Noctua and ROG were on the phone together...
> 
> Just look at that narrow clearance - 2.5mm?
> 
> ...


At least you can see it! 

When using big coolers, its always impressive just how big they really are.. I've got 3 big boys and they are all impressive for different reasons


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> *I've got 3 big boys and they are all impressive for different reasons*



Are we still talking about heatsinks? 

Here a pic without memory installed - the Noctua TORX fasteners.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh shit that’s just as bad as saying I love the taste of 5 guys in my mouth whoops 

It’s a restaurant just in case you were wondering


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Oh shit that’s just as bad as saying I love the taste of 5 guys in my mouth whoops
> 
> It’s a restaurant just in case you were wondering


Whooooops! We'll change it to girls for the record. lolol 

Anyway, back to heatsinks...


----------



## freeagent (Jun 23, 2021)

Love my heat sinks.. looking at water now that it’s my first summer with something more than 6 cores..


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Drill/ Dremel the holes out a size bigger?


thats an option, and should not affect stock mounting


----------



## lmille16 (Jun 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Usually drink the solera 15, but where's the fun in always having the same thing?



Hmm, haven't had the 18 before. Sign me up!


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 24, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Are we still talking about heatsinks?
> 
> Here a pic without memory installed - the Noctua TORX fasteners.
> 
> View attachment 205171



WOW thats a big hs eh 

and a tiny workstation gpu ...


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 24, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> This is *the very first time* they came in anything OTHER than traditional hiking boot colorways  - so I grabbed 'em. I know very weird color - will wear them with gray sweatpants. Outstanding!
> 
> Size 10.5


I have a couple of pairs of Nike ACG trousers bloody great in the cold wind/waterproof outer and polar fleece lined perfect for the security guard work I do


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 24, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> WOW thats a big hs eh
> 
> and a tiny workstation gpu ...


Had the AMD WX4100 workstation tiny HHHL (half height half length) gpu since 2017, so wanting to update it but AMD - just won't. 



			https://www.amd.com/en/graphics/workstation-series
		


AMD keeps launching very large and expensive workstation gpus and they won't update the HHHL cards. *It's still POLARIS,* can you believe that.


----------



## r.h.p (Jun 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Had the AMD WX4100 workstation tiny HHHL (half height half length) gpu since 2017, so wanting to update it but AMD - just won't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what kind of work do you use the wx 4100 for ?


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 25, 2021)

r.h.p said:


> what kind of work do you use the wx 4100 for ?


If I told you - you would laugh out loud. The WX4100 generates extremely sharp lines and very sharp text. OK, go ahead and laugh! 

And it was only $299. Also, the AMD workstation software is brilliant - color temperature settings so easy on the eyes while writing for long hours.

Considering a larger more powerful AMD workstation card, in the $399 to $799 range, but not certain what I would gain. If AMD doesn't update the HHHL cards very soon, I'll try some of the more expensive cards and "return window" if truly no benefit is noticeable for my simple work.

OK there I said it, now you can laugh amongst yourselves.  

"Why don't you just use a $400 DELL or a laptop for office workloads?" Where would be the fun in that?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> If I told you - you would laugh out loud. The WX4100 generates extremely sharp lines and very sharp text. OK, go ahead and laugh!


That's a fair reason, no laughing there. But that card is a wimp of a card otherwise. Get yourself a proper workstation card to go with your super bling setup! That dinky, wimpy card looks sad plugged into that awesome rig!..


----------



## Valantar (Jun 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a fair reason, no laughing there. But that card is a wimp of a card otherwise. Get yourself a proper workstation card to go with your super bling setup! That dinky, wimpy card looks sad plugged into that awesome rig!..


To me, that is part of the charm. It's such an oddly specific combination that it just elevates the whole build to a new level. Every part is exactly what should be! 




iBruceypoo said:


> "Why don't you just use a $400 DELL or a laptop for office workloads?" Where would be the fun in that?


I mean, the main use for my custom water cooled pc is still office use (reading and writing for my dissertation, hardly demanding stuff) and web browsing, with gaming coming in a clear third in terms of time spent. That's just how things work IMO.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a fair reason, no laughing there. But that card is a wimp of a card otherwise. Get yourself a proper workstation card to go with your super bling setup! That dinky, wimpy card looks sad plugged into that awesome rig!..



Hey it plays Black Mesa at 2560x1440 really smoove. 

Also matches the HHHL form factor of the older Optane 900P SSD (pic below), always thought they both looked pretty cool together.

But you are right, now with this EXTRA-LARGE Noctua heatsink, the AMD video card looks fairly silly. 





I'll research these two cards below


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 25, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Personally I can't stand the all metal wheel, as I kept slipping or it wouldn't rotate properly on the G502 SE white (it was cheap) I used last year.
> Maybe it's because I use the freewheel feature a lot when I scroll around?
> Glad to see I'm not the only one that seems to collect a lot of gunk on the G502 though. It's much harder to keep clean compared to their older models.


they are oil & filth nets, its unavoidable, unless you clean them regularly & im not doing that. 

you can buy a set of brushes on amazon, which has a tiny brush in the set & its great for cleaning mice quickly & easily. 

the circled one makes cleaning mice easy & fast. the set is like $5, & the others make dusting PC's a breeze.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Hey it plays Black Mesa at 2560x1440 really smoove.


Ok, fair enough.


iBruceypoo said:


> But you are right, now with this EXTRA-LARGE Noctua heatsink, the AMD video card looks fairly silly.


Right?


iBruceypoo said:


> I'll research these two cards below


You don't have to stay with Radeon Pro. The NVidia Quadro's are a solid option(I have two myself). And the prices for them are decent right now. I take that back, just took a look and prices are crap for Radeon Pro WX card right now. However, with the continuing decline of cryptocoin it might be wise to wait a month or two to see what the GPU market does. Prices are currently falling...


----------



## freeagent (Jun 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That dinky, wimpy card looks sad plugged into that awesome rig!.



It's not sad, its just blue!


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jun 25, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> they are oil & filth nets, its unavoidable, unless you clean them regularly & im not doing that.
> 
> you can buy a set of brushes on amazon, which has a tiny brush in the set & its great for cleaning mice quickly & easily.
> 
> ...


Hmm... toilet wands! Nothing like a little bathroom wizardry to clean things up a bit. I have a Rod of Bowl Tidiness and a Wand of Many Scours myself.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> they are oil & filth nets, its unavoidable, unless you clean them regularly & im not doing that.
> 
> you can buy a set of brushes on amazon, which has a tiny brush in the set & its great for cleaning mice quickly & easily.
> 
> ...


Hate to say this, but these are not tech related... Just saying...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 25, 2021)

jxd s7800


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It's not sad, its just blue!



If NVidia moves their brand new black/gold workstation/quadro aesthetic to their smaller/cheaper workstation cards, I'll easily give up the AMD blue, kinda getting sick of it after 5.5years lol 

$799 is still my upper limit for a workstation card for MS Word.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> jxd s7800
> View attachment 205426


I had one of those. It was excellent! JXD made some kickass tablets BITD. Dropped it and killed it unfortunately. Replaced it with the GPD Q9+.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> they are oil & filth nets, its unavoidable, unless you clean them regularly & im not doing that.
> 
> you can buy a set of brushes on amazon, which has a tiny brush in the set & its great for cleaning mice quickly & easily.
> 
> ...


Just a fun heads up, i have used each and every one of these to wipe my bum


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Just a fun heads up, i have used each and every one of these to wipe my bum



Hey, you can't say that man, I said penis in a well prepared and sophisticated medical "haha" for everyone to laugh joke and got a MOD warning - no fair. 

Now I got a record. 

Mods can say the F-word and the S-word and I gets in trouble for a medical term.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Hey, you can't say that man, I said penis in a well prepared and sophisticated medical "haha" for everyone to laugh joke and got a MOD warning - no fair.
> 
> Now I got a record.


Your forum name literally has poo in it, what i use to clean my homeless friend is toootally safer.

edit: and poo, since i can see edits and deleted posts: it all comes down to how the words are used. If naughty words are aimed at people, it's bad.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Your forum name literally has poo in it, what i use to clean my homeless friend is toootally safer.



That's a term of endearment! Like Pooh bear. What disgusting neighborhood do you live in that you would actually have those thoughts?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Mods can say the F-word and the S-word and I gets in trouble for a medical term.


Just remember, the penis mightier than the sword.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2021)

Good God did we get off-topic...

@iBruceypoo
You should enjoy this;








Get yourself another one and a proper GPU to cool with it! You'd have to ghetto mod it, but it would be excellent!


----------



## Valantar (Jun 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hate to say this, but these are not tech related... Just saying...


Sorry, but they very clearly are. Our are you saying they grow on trees? Not all technology is electronic


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good God did we get off-topic...
> 
> @iBruceypoo
> You should enjoy this;
> ...


i found that video and was trying to find the thread on here where someone was ghetto cooling their laptop, was that this thread?


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> i found that video and was trying to find the thread on here where someone was ghetto cooling their laptop, was that this thread?











						Arctic Passive Cooling Laptop Modification
					

so. I am getting awfully sick and tired of seeing my cpu and gtx 1070 reach 95 celsius in gaming (it needs re-pasted I think, but I can't do a re-paste cause the screws are stripped too bad, but even with re-paste it would still be doing 80ish)  I was thinking. these new fanless coolers from...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## khemist (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2021)

khemist said:


>


Nice, you got one!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 27, 2021)

So with my new job, I finally have positive cash flow.

Time to fix that...

















Did an ill-advised CPU upgrade, switching my trusty 2600X out for a 5800X.

Amazon had it for under MSRP ($398), so I went to Best Buy and had them price match it so I could get it the same day.

Did some benchmarks, and it is just barely twice as fast for multi-core, and significantly faster for single-core. Haven't really done any real-world tests yet.

Hope this thing ends up being worth it. I intend to use PCIe Gen 4.0 in the future.

My 2600X has been installed in my old MSI motherboard with my old Crucial memory, and it'll be replacing my Haswell Xeon-based secondary PC.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2021)

5800x is a honking beast, you just gotta tune the PBO settings so you get the same performance, for less wattage (and that alleviates the heat issue)


----------



## joemama (Jun 27, 2021)

Got my new Gigabyte M32Q monitor today


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 27, 2021)

joemama said:


> Got my new Gigabyte M32Q monitor today


That's a great looking monitor.

Got this LG 32 QHD IPS last Black Friday on SuperSale at Amazon for $179 - not as nice as yours but the price was right. 









						LG 32'' QHD IPS HDR10 Monitor with FreeSync™ (32QN650-B) | LG USA
					

Shop LG 32QN650-B on the official LG.com website for the most up to date information. Buy online for delivery or in-store pick-up.




					www.lg.com
				




Got a SpaceCo monitor arm VESA 100mmX100mm mount in black years ago, clamps to the rear of the computer table - so positioning of the monitor is almost infinite.






						ergonomic products,accessories,manufacturer,height adjustable panels,SpaceCo.com
					

Adapt Global, Inc. a company can save money and increase employee productivity by providing workspace solutions that have a positive impact on the performance and well-being of their employees



					spaceco.com


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jun 27, 2021)

Boys gonna be boys and at times , they must have some toys.
While I got the board as untested (2nd/n'th hand?) , my hopes are up at least in spirit to get it up an running.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 27, 2021)

It's a RAID1 box, 5.25in.

Hardware RAID at the backplane.

Don't want to create bios RAID or software RAID, lost data in the past. 

Scheduled to launch in North America next week. Only ONE SATA cable to the motherboard, and no fan needed, sweeeet!


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2021)

Does that ^ take 2x 2.5" HDD/SSD's or is M.2


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 27, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Does that ^ take 2x 2.5" HDD/SSD's or is M.2


It's 2x2.5in SATA - HDD or SSD.

I'm going with 2xSSD, Samsung 860 Pros.






						MB902SPR-B_RAID Cages (5.25" Bay)_RAID SOLUTIONS_ICY DOCK manufacturer Removable enclosure, Screwless hard drive enclosure, SAS SATA Mobile Rack, DVR Surveillance Recording, Video Audio Editing, SATA portable hard drive enclosure
					

ICY DOCK product page overview description for SATA/SAS/NVMe rugged mobile rack enclosures.




					www.icydock.com


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2021)

@iBruceypoo sweet let us know how it goes 

I would have prefered a choice between RAID1 and RAID0 though


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 27, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> @iBruceypoo sweet let us know how it goes
> 
> I would have prefered a choice between RAID1 and RAID0 though


Here ya go! 2x2.5in SSD HDD

Raid0 and Raid1. But it's a 3.5in mounting.






						MB992SKR-B_ToughArmor Series_REMOVABLE 2.5" SSD / HDD ENCLOSURES_ICY DOCK manufacturer Removable enclosure, Screwless hard drive enclosure, SAS SATA Mobile Rack, DVR Surveillance Recording, Video Audio Editing, SATA portable hard drive enclosure
					

ICY DOCK product page overview description for SATA/SAS/NVMe rugged mobile rack enclosures.




					www.icydock.com


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 27, 2021)

Ooo sweet I'll have to see if I can get one here for a reasonable cost and I don't mind it being 3.5"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> Boys gonna be boys and at times , they must have some toys.
> While I got the board as untested (2nd/n'th hand?) , my hopes are up at least in spirit to get it up an running.


Wow! Those were rare even back in the day... Nice! Hope it works or if not, it's an easy fix!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 28, 2021)

Before and After:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Before and After:


Whats the thermal performance difference? If you've done test comparisons, what were the results?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Whats the thermal performance difference? If you've done test comparisons, what were the results?


it now boots in 0 seconds and completes all tasks before you ask, cause he forgot to install the RAM


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Whats the thermal performance difference? If you've done test comparisons, what were the results?


No formal comparisons from me just yet, I'm really slow with this new build and so many new variables - added the 4800/17 memory kit into the mix, spending all my time with that before I have to send it back. 

Reviewers seem to be saying the NH-P1 thermal performance with the Noctua 120mm low rpm fan is just below the NH-D15 (Yet not with sustained loads). So if you can avoid extremely long loading times with your CPU, like forget 24hour Prime 95, this cooler will do you very well in a silent inaudible build.

I would recommend adding a 140mm fan firing down configuration,* but how many can actually set that up when using a standard case?* 

The NH-P1 cooler is much better fitted with a test bench or open air case and 140mm fan downfiring directly into the cooler and onto the motherboard components.

That's where it really shines. The very thick yet very few fins offer almost no resistance to the cold air flowing down and beyond the cooler onto the M.2 and DDR4 and VRM.

Expect improved SSD M.2 thermals if your primary drive mounts below the NH-P1.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2021)

Honestly if that huge ass thing say, fit well in my fractal case - i could see myself chucking that with a 140mm ARGB spinner downfacing, and having a nice side on rainbow


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 28, 2021)

I've just scored a good deal (compared to recent market conditions) on an EVGA RTX 2070 Black on ebay. I'm happy to see prices slowly coming down.

This forced me to change from a slim case to a normal one. My choice was the Corsair 280X. I bought the non-RGB version as it is considerably cheaper, and I can upgrade to my own RGB setup later if I want to.

Pics of the system (details in my profile): - please don't mock the CPU cooler. I needed the slimmest one possible in the Aerocool CS-101.  Maybe my next upgrade will be a liquid AIO to unlock the full potential of the 11700 (it currently operates locked to 65 W PL1).


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 28, 2021)

My speakers decided to die, so I got some new ones. Not easy to find some decent "computer" speakers these days for some reason.
Although, in hindsight I kind of regret it for several reasons, least not the fact that they have crap Bluetooth audio support. I don't understand why the manufacturers always list the pointless spec, but never the actual codecs supported. SBC really sounds terrible compared to aptX or LDAC, or even AAC, of which none are supported by the R1855DB. SBC only in a set of brand new speakers (it's a 2020 model) is just sad. Bluetooth 5.0 doesn't really matter, as it has nothing to do with audio. None of the reviews I found actually checked what kind of Bluetooth audio codecs were supported.
Unfortunately it's going to be a bit tricky to send them back now. In fairness they sound fine using optical input, so I guess I shouldn't be complaining too much. Just a shame I hadn't realised Edifier is a chinese company... 
Also, the remote is a real dust magnet.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 28, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Honestly if that huge ass thing say, fit well in my fractal case - i could see myself chucking that with a 140mm ARGB spinner downfacing, and having a nice side on rainbow


Throw in some tinted acrylic and you are in for some dark looking aesthetic.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 28, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I've just scored a good deal (compared to recent market conditions) on an EVGA RTX 2070 Black on ebay. I'm happy to see prices slowly coming down.
> 
> This forced me to change from a slim case to a normal one. My choice was the Corsair 280X. I bought the non-RGB version as it is considerably cheaper, and I can upgrade to my own RGB setup later if I want to.
> 
> ...


That's a great chassis, I almost bought one back a few years ago, looks like so many options and room for big hands. Have a blast with that transfer build. 

------

Found this review today from VSG:









						Jelly Key Artisan Keycaps
					

What would you pay for an artisan keycap? What even IS an artisan keycap? Join us as we explore this with Jelly Key and two of its unique custom designs: an 8-bit world that will bring back lots of gaming memories and a Zen pond filled with koi fish swimming amidst aquatic fauna.  Show full review




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Artisan keycaps, well waddaya know?

Definitely unnecessary, and a bit silly but my keyboard is so basic black and white* it needs something fancy to wear to parties * - so might buy only one for the ESC key.

At $100 each, yea most definitely I'll only buy one. 






						Sanctuary Gate – Topre – K3KC Shop
					






					www.k3kc.com
				




If I stare at it long enough - I fall right into a lucid dream!  

OOOOOOH, and this one is backlit


----------



## freeagent (Jun 28, 2021)

Man that is really nice! I love it!

Did I read that right? It cost one hundred USD for one key?


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Man that is really nice! I love it!
> 
> Did I read that right? It cost one hundred USD for one key?


I know, it's pricey and sold out. I'll get one (only one) for my birthday.






						Sanctuary Gate – Topre – K3KC Shop
					






					www.k3kc.com
				




The company posted a photo with the keycap *mounted on my keyboard* - soooo I gotta get one.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jun 28, 2021)

That keycap looks great. But not $100 bucks great.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> The company posted a photo with the keycap *mounted on my keyboard* - soooo I gotta get one.


Perfect ESC key! I want one myself..


toilet pepper said:


> That keycap looks great. But not $100 bucks great.


There are some forms of bling that are worth it. This is worth it!

EDIT:
This one is still in stock and fit's my keyboard...





						Sanctuary Gate – MX – K3KC Shop
					






					www.k3kc.com


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 29, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> That's a great chassis, I almost bought one back a few years ago, looks like so many options and room for big hands. Have a blast with that transfer build.


Thanks.  I love the dual compartment design. It's so good for cable management, keeps your sata drives hidden and it also keeps the height of the chassis down. I prefer a boxy design to towers for some reason.

I wrote about my first impressions in my build log (link in my signature).


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2021)

Gonna slap these bad boys on now..

Feels kinda weird putting Noctua fans on a Thermalright cooler. Seems kinda blasphemous.. Someone is probably rolling in their grave


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Gonna slap these bad boys on now..
> 
> Feels kinda weird putting Noctua fans on a Thermalright cooler. Seems kinda blasphemous.. Someone is probably rolling in their grave



I love my NF-A14 2000rpm on my C14S (and I'm certain that @iBruceypoo loves his too ). As long as you keep those speeds under control (and perhaps use some closed-back headphones lol), all will be good. I like to have mine living in the 1000-1100rpm range at all times, can't hear it through my ZMF lambskin DT770s, and loses only about 1-2C in multi-core compared to 2000rpm. Effortlessly does the job of a case fan and CPU fan at the same time like it's nobody's business. But the noise at 2000rpm  

But that F12 man......F12s are quite the howler even at 2000rpm lol. Damn powerful for a 120mm tho.

Don't think of them as Noctuas, think of them as *industrial* Noctuas, because you're in _this_ boujee club now


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2021)

Dude.. these fans are so nice! They sound so smooth compared to the shrill whine of my ty-143. So I am running occt right now and they do have a bit of volume over 2300rpm lol. I love them. Jeeebus they move some air.. it sure is nice having two fans on the same cooler moving at the same speed. They sound angry that my cpu has the nerve to generate heat lol.


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Gonna slap these bad boys on now..
> 
> Feels kinda weird putting Noctua fans on a Thermalright cooler. Seems kinda blasphemous.. Someone is probably rolling in their grave
> 
> View attachment 205838


It's not blasphemy to put Noctua on anything. It's called "elevating the value and cooling performance".


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's not blasphemy to put Noctua on anything. It's called "elevating the value and cooling performance".


I have been a massive Thermalright fanboy for the last few years lol.. now I am eating some more of that humble pie left over from the hyper 212 thread 

I still think they make good coolers, but their fans  need some work.. I mean who makes a fan that dies in the middle of the night while I’m sleeping and the cpu is pinned and it’s not gonna stop till I tell it to.. I mean wtf mang. Who does that..


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I have been a massive Thermalright fanboy for the last few years lol.. now I am eating some more of that humble pie left over from the hyper 212 thread
> 
> I still think they make good coolers, but their fans  need some work.. I mean who makes a fan that dies in the middle of the night while I’m sleeping and the cpu is pinned and it’s not gonna stop till I tell it to.. I mean wtf mang. Who does that..


I've never had anything from Thermalright, but a fan dying without any prior sign sounds bad. 

To be honest, I've never had anything from Noctua either, but I must acknowledge all the praise the brand gets.

There's nothing wrong with the good old 212.  It's only that one's choice of cooling is much wider now than it was back when it came out.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Noctua fan(s)





freeagent said:


> Thermalright fanboy








Seriously, the sleek Thermalright fin stack plus Noctua industrials (and maybe even some white Chromax corner pads) - mmmmmmm


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Gonna slap these bad boys on now..
> 
> Feels kinda weird putting Noctua fans on a Thermalright cooler. Seems kinda blasphemous.. Someone is probably rolling in their grave


Not at all. Take pictures!


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2021)

Ok!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Ok!
> View attachment 205850


Ah, the dark Noctua's! They look very smart indeed! Not at all out of place.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2021)

I genuinely like the brown and black look a lot more than the brown and beigey


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2021)

I agree it does look quite smart. They boogie  The last Noctua fans I had are the ones that came with my D14.. I honestly wasn't impressed.. but to be fair at that time I had just finished running a pair of my Panaflo's in pp on my Ultra 120 Extreme.. circa 2007 so it had the mega dense fin pack.. The third time I handled the middle fan a blade snapped off.. it was very brittle. A bitter taste was left behind.. but not as bitter as a fan failure with no warning. That is BS. You normally get a death rattle, grind, something.. the thing feels brand new still, so it had to be a control board failure.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 29, 2021)

The grey industrial Noctuas would be better suited, but I love the look you have now too.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 29, 2021)

Something different for me.

Didn't have luck selling off one of my RX 6800 XT peoples had a 110 excuses for everything when they wrote so I traded both my RX 6800 XT for one RTX 3090


----------



## toilet pepper (Jun 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Perfect ESC key! I want one myself..
> 
> There are some forms of bling that are worth it. This is worth it!
> 
> ...



I just checked what artisan keycaps are available here and there's a lot of them. I did find something similar to what you have and they're around $30 (converted)





That RTX Enter key though.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> The grey industrial Noctuas would be better suited, but I love the look you have now too.


The fans I replaced were brand new fans that were grey. I probably could have kept using them but after the loss of my TY-143 which to me was an awesome fan.. the trust was gone. I have been using my Panaflo's every day since 2006 or 7 and they are still fine.. I lost 2 TR fans in 1 year, they were bought at the same time so 3 years old.. cant have that. The included fans have a life of 40k hours which is low to me.. These ones here are rated for 150k hours I think? Something like that.. My TY-147A had a spun bearing. TY-147B is still kicking... I think.. I should check on it some time


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jun 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Ok!
> View attachment 205850


The Noctua gray or white anti-vibration pads would look nice as @tabascosauz has mentioned. Got (16) of the black for $6.95 years ago, enough for 2fans, and the price is still the same.

Got the black for a monochrome look, and since I'm The King of Boring. Two colors on the same component, at the same moment in time, too difficult for me to comprehend. 





@freeagent, all your beautiful components enclosed in a case locked behind a door, claustrophobic - *Let Them Out! Let Them Run Free! *

...on a test bench.


----------



## oobymach (Jun 29, 2021)

Or you could throw your Noctua fan away and bolt on one (or two) without vibration, that's what I did with my Noctua cooler.

FHP141 on the front, Xigmatek XAF-F1451 in the middle, FHP141 exhaust, 15 total fans in my case (including 3 on the gpu), and it's so low noise all I hear is a bit of air moving.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jun 30, 2021)

Got my RTX 3060 in a day sooner than I thought. Here's a few pics and a comparison shot of my 980Ti AMP! Omega card with it......


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Got my RTX 3060 in a day sooner than I thought. Here's a few screen shots and a comparison shot of my 980Ti AMP! Omega card with it......
> 
> View attachment 205918 View attachment 205919
> View attachment 205920View attachment 205921


You vs the guy she says she's "just friends" with


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You vs the guy she says she's "just friends" with


GPU envy much? 

EDIT: Wait, you've got a 3090.. What's that about?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> GPU envy much?
> 
> EDIT: Wait, you've got a 3090.. What's that about?


It's a short 3090, but it's about the framerates baby, not the heatsink length


----------



## Jetster (Jun 30, 2021)

Definitely like the G903 better. The MX 3 is just too heavy and tall for my palm and I need my thumb on the pad
Yes I bought both, Logitech makes some fine mice

Plus with the 903 you don't have to install the software to adjust the DPI on the fly which I need. But the charger cable is the old type. The 
MX 3 is USB C
Now they both are a bit heavy for gaming


----------



## freeagent (Jun 30, 2021)

Those white pads are pretty sweet! Gonna order some  Oh but Bruce.. this is not your average Meshify C.. this is the best wind tunnel I have created to date! Right now I have my 3x 120x38s up front and are rated for 110CFM each,  on top I have my TL_D14X and TL-C14 rated at 180CFM of the pair, and for exhaust I have A 24v DC Centaur 120x38 @ 12v.. not sure of the rating, but its quiet and excellent, and a whole bunch of holes  I have a 92x38 DC Koala III 3900rpm ripper that I want to wedge between my GPU and PSU tunnel. I will tell you one thing.. I have the fan profile set to Turbo, and am running f@h and this thing is loud AF. I don't hear my 120x38s at all.. but its boosting to 4650  or so.. better than the 4500 from the other day  

The silent profile limits them to 2K 

The noise doesn't bother me too much but its nice when the load is off, don't really hear it much..

As for dust? Its kind of a vacuum with no bag


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 30, 2021)

just buy add on sata since my motherboard just have 4 sata ports


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 30, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> just buy add on sata since my motherboard just have 4 sata ports
> View attachment 205946


Is that card bootable? If so, got a link?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is that card bootable? If so, got a link?



If you need something bootable for 2 drives this here can do the job: http://ssu-tech.com/index.php?ac=article&at=read&did=160

I got one and it's so tiny but it works even have a onboard switch for ACHI, No Boot and IDE boot.

Link: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...h-related-purchase-thread.225885/post-4521863


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 30, 2021)

Steve did a review of the Noctua NT-P1.








@iBruceypoo 
I thought you'd find this very interesting.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey all, this thread's not meant to be a discussion about hardware. We've got a general hardware forum for that.

This thread is literally a place for you to post pics of your tech-related purchase. You know, to 'show off' or simply share.

As of now, I'll periodically come in here and delete practically anything that isn't a post from a member about what they've bought.

A post in response to a purchase is okay but we're getting reams of comments which is basically clutter.

Don't be pissed when I start cleaning.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2021)

Got this lovely 500g roll of solder for £10 is £45 on eBay and £28 from CPC Farnell. Bargain and much better than the 1mm+ stuff I've been using.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 30, 2021)

After 12 years, I finally upgraded my monitor.









For reference my old one is this one : LINK 
Just FYI : This is my first 1200p+/LCD 75Hz+ refresh/VRR enabled/HDR supporting monitor I ever own/owned.
Also, I don't care that my fastest GPU can't do 144Hz with it (since it's doesn't support DSC on DP).


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 30, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Got this lovely 500g roll of solder for £10 is £45 on eBay and £28 from CPC Farnell. Bargain and much better than the 1mm+ stuff I've been using.
> View attachment 205976


How many cores?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 30, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> How many cores?


3 i think


----------



## Valantar (Jun 30, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Got this lovely 500g roll of solder for £10 is £45 on eBay and £28 from CPC Farnell. Bargain and much better than the 1mm+ stuff I've been using.
> View attachment 205976


Damn, you hand solder with lead free? Doesn't that result in a lot of cold joints and other issues?


----------



## jallenlabs (Jun 30, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> After 12 years, I finally upgraded my monitor.
> 
> View attachment 206016
> 
> ...


I recently went from 1080p on both my PCs to 1440p.  Its awesome.  One is ultrawide 144hz and the other is 75hz.  I prefer the ultrawide for gaming, but I do all my editing on the 75hz model.  Prolly not as nice as yours, its a Lenovo, but I picked it up for $180US on sale.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Damn, you hand solder with lead free? Doesn't that result in a lot of cold joints and other issues?


Nope. I do it all the time. Using the right flux and soldering technique it's just like soldering with lead/tin solder.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 30, 2021)

Quick purchase I made for my old system.













A 250GB SanDisk Ultra NVMe SSD. It was one of the cheapest NVMe drives I could find, being a mere $42.27 after tax.






Unfortunately, it looks like it might be a DRAM-less drive, and interestingly it only has one NAND chip. It does seem to perform decently in synthetic tests.

Also, I just realized that CrystalDiskMark wrote at least 60GB of data when I ran it. Guess that's something for me to keep in mind.

Might end up picking up another one in a larger capacity at some point.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm saving up for a new 2TB NVME drive, going balls out since i keep storage for years - WD black or 980 pro, is the only decision 
(and then i can post it here, when i have it)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'm saving up for a new 2TB NVME drive, going balls out since i keep storage for years - WD black or 980 pro, is the only decision
> (and then i can post it here, when i have it)


May I suggest one of the following?


			Amazon.com
		



			Amazon.com
		

That is, if you can get them down-under..


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> May I suggest one of the following?
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> ...


Thats not top tier PCI-E 4.0 madness, so it doesnt suit my balls to the wall system


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Thats not top tier PCI-E 4.0 madness, so it doesnt suit my balls to the wall system


Aww, poor baby... 

3400MBps and you won't care. Just throwing it out there...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Aww, poor baby...
> 
> 3400MBps and you won't care. Just throwing it out there...


For personal reasons, this may be the last rig i build any time soon... so i'm going overboard. I want the nice parts that last long time, cause i may not be able to get upgrades for 5+ years.

edit: aww, theres like... no 4TB NVME's around. That'd make for a long-ass lifespan.

edit 2: my board has 3x M.2 NVME slots, so a 2TB + my two 1TB's and i get 4TB of NVME in here. That oughta meet my needs for a while.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> For personal reasons, this may be the last rig i build any time soon... so i'm going overboard. I want the nice parts that last long time, cause i may not be able to get upgrades for 5+ years.


I remember you talking about this some time ago. Balls-to-the-wall man!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 1, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Quick purchase I made for my old system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WD acquired Sandisk, so a number of their releases in recent years have been joint releases where they release the same product for both brands.

From the PCB, layout, controller package, capacitors, and even the label, it looks almost identical to my SN550s, so probably a rebranded WD drive for Sandisk. Good everyday performance, not a record setter.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 1, 2021)

I got a Crucial P5 1TB on Prime day last week or whenever it was. I already had an EK air heatsink collecting dust for several years now, so I made some custom cooling on it... it does alright. Not a record breaker but for $85 shipped (including tax cause my credit card basically refunds that in points as a bonus)

can't complain for the price I paid. had some extra copper stuff leftover as well so I added that to the bottom.  $85 total price for 1TB, I'm not going to complain. main issue W1zz had with it in his review was it ran hot, but I got that taken care of with just spare parts I had. so I shouldn't be throttling any. or I hope not anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Damn, you hand solder with lead free? Doesn't that result in a lot of cold joints and other issues?


Never noticed any issues tbh. Didn't realise lead free was such an problem


----------



## Valantar (Jul 1, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Never noticed any issues tbh. Didn't realise lead free was such an problem


It needs much higher temperatures than leaded solder to melt and flow properly. I've never been able to work with it, but then I've never had a good soldering iron either.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> It needs much higher temperatures than leaded solder to melt and flow properly. I've never been able to work with it, but then I've never had a good soldering iron either.


yup I have a 45W Goot handheld iron an a Solder station that even when set to High struggle like fuck with ROHS compliant solder


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 1, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> yup I have a 45W Goot handheld iron an a Solder station that even when set to High struggle like fuck with ROHS compliant solder


80w irons are needed for ROHS work..


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 1, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> After 12 years, I finally upgraded my monitor.
> 
> View attachment 206016
> 
> ...


It's going to struggle a bit in games with that graphics card, but 4K is so worth it for everything else.



sam_86314 said:


> Quick purchase I made for my old system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same as the WD Blue SN550, since SanDisk is owned by WD. Yes, it's DRAM-less, but it's the best DRAM-less drive out there and it has a small cache built into the controller.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2021)

Found a bung listing on amazon au, purchased two

lets see how this one goes


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Found a bung listing on amazon au, purchased two
> 
> lets see how this one goes



$120USD for a 4TB SSD

Something's wrong; I can feel it...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> $120USD for a 4TB SSD
> 
> Something's wrong; I can feel it...


they either honour it, or i get my money back anyway (credit card protection)
Best case, 8TB of goodness

worst case? $300 down til its refunded


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Found a bung listing on amazon au, purchased two
> 
> lets see how this one goes


Second hand brand new from Xina chia miners?


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 1, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's going to struggle a bit in games with that graphics card, but 4K is so worth it for everything else.


I forgot to update my profile, in my main PC I have a Titan Xp Star Wars edition.
I know it's still slow for 4k 144Hz, but at least it's a bit better on VRAM side vs. 1080 8GB I had before


----------



## Valantar (Jul 1, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> I forgot to update my profile, in my main PC I have a Titan Xp Star Wars edition.
> I know it's still slow for 4k 144Hz, but at least it's a bit better on VRAM side vs. 1080 8GB I had before


The great thing with 4k 27" is that it has some flexibility in terms of resolution without sharpness going entirely out the window. 1440p is likely to look decent, and 1080p with proper scaling should look crisp, even if it's a tad low for that screen size. Of course you could always just not play at Ultra settings, in which case a TXp will probably handle most games fine at 4k.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is that card bootable? If so, got a link?


since i haven't tried it i dunno but you can find something like this one
https://www.amazon.com/LTERIVER-Con...ld=1&keywords=pcie+sata&qid=1625140664&sr=8-3


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 1, 2021)

I've been meaning to get one of these for ages. Useful for shining a light into those hard to see crevices of the PC and also when working on my motorcycle.
Especially useful when equipped with only one pair of hands!


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm planning on an itx custom loop and one of the thing thats been bugging me is PCIE gen 4. A bad crash and if you're not using a gen 4 riser and you'd have to drain everything - then plug a gen 3 card. So I projected how much of my time and headache it will cost me and I got a number... a hundred bucks.






I think the risers used by SSUPD are made by Linkup. If you want to get a gen 4 riser locally, you had to buy this kit for a 100 bucks or get a Meshilicious with Gen 4 Riser included. (very rare) 


I thought the riser was flexible in the pics I saw but they are kinda brittle but retains shape when folded.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I've been meaning to get one of these for ages. Useful for shining a light into those hard to see crevices of the PC and also when working on my motorcycle.
> Especially useful when equipped with only one pair of hands!
> View attachment 206089




I got this at Harbor freight $30 love it


----------



## bonehead123 (Jul 1, 2021)

2x Sammy S21-5G Ultra's
Powerbeats Pro
IcyDock M.2 pcie adapter tray
2x 32GB Corsair Vengance sticks


----------



## agent_x007 (Jul 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> The great thing with 4k 27" is that it has some flexibility in terms of resolution without sharpness going entirely out the window. *1440p is likely to look decent, and 1080p with proper scaling should look crisp, even if it's a tad low for that screen size*. Of course you could always just not play at Ultra settings, in which case a TXp will probably handle most games fine at 4k.


How FSR and DLSS (in future cards) fit into this ?
Since they don't render at native resolution, it means higher dpi on monitor = better... I think (?).
Sidenote :



When GPU shortage get's tough B)


----------



## xu^ (Jul 1, 2021)

Recently bought a few things, in the last couple of months...

WD Black SN750 250gb Nvme (transfered the old 250gb ssd into an old laptop)
Corsair K70 RGB MK2 SE Keyboard (white)
Logitech G305 Wireless mouse (white) (always fancied a wireless mouse, hopefully itll b good)

After a Monitor and GPU next but no idea what to go for yet.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> It needs much higher temperatures than leaded solder to melt and flow properly. I've never been able to work with it, but then I've never had a good soldering iron either.



I've got this WT1 90watt from Weller, never had any issues, easy to use heats to 650F/350C in about 5seconds - in that Weller classic aqua color.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 1, 2021)

Just bought a Galaxy Watch3, should be here tomorrow. I lost my withings watch a month or so ago so it was time to get a replacement.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 1, 2021)

not much but a big step up from my headphones  Daughter likes now to keep talking and pretending she is "streaming" ha ha


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 1, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Just bought a Galaxy Watch3, should be here tomorrow. I lost my withings watch a month or so ago so it was time to get a replacement.


Let us know what you think of the Watch 3, please. I've had my eye on one for some time, but they are expensive, especially where I live.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 2, 2021)

Picked up another optane drive, this time a 900p pcie version.  Its fast, really fast.  Im coming from a WD Black SN750.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2021)

Booo, they cancelled the NVME order (what a shock)

now to let my eth mining save up til i can justify something else, at regular pricing


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2021)

Nah, i exclusively want NVME to avoid cable mess

I got a board with 3x NVME 4.0 slots, i'm gunna fill those slots!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 2, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> How FSR and DLSS (in future cards) fit into this ?
> Since they don't render at native resolution, it means higher dpi on monitor = better... I think (?).
> Sidenote :
> View attachment 206132
> When GPU shortage get's tough B)


You can do better than a GT210, even in this messed up GPU market. Also, XP in 4k? I need to try this...


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I've been meaning to get one of these for ages. Useful for shining a light into those hard to see crevices of the PC and also when working on my motorcycle.
> Especially useful when equipped with only one pair of hands!
> View attachment 206089



One of those (figuratively) saved my life when I was finishing up re-shingling my garage after work in late September (when it gets dark around 7PM).


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 2, 2021)

Used DDR3 Ram 4 x 4gig 9-9-9-24
Did'nt need it but it will come in handy sometime


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 2, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> Used DDR3 Ram 4 x 4gig 9-9-9-24
> Did'nt need it but it will come in handy sometime


You making a ram pie


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 2, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> You making a ram pie


Na Always handy to have spare Ram laying around


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2021)

My mining side project funded an upgrade to the main rig:

That's right boys, I'm going Ryzen again:






As my stuff goes down the hand-me-down tree, I will be retiring a z270 i7 7700k board + cpu.  Watch for it in the marketplace soon.  Old 9900k will be going into my server system.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 3, 2021)

Won the newegg shuffle, finally!  I already had a 3060, but I really wanted a 3060ti, so here she is!  The 3060 went into my workstation and my 2060 went to someone local for retail price, passing on the good fortune.


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 3, 2021)

Most techies are fueled by something, so I guess this counts: Baratza Sette 30.
I tried true espresso, but the cleanup annoyed me, so Aeropress and moka pot are methods I use.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 3, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Most techies are fueled by something, so I guess this counts: Baratza Sette 30.
> I tried true espresso, but the cleanup annoyed me, so Aeropress and moka pot are methods I use.
> View attachment 206499


Aeropress ftw. Espresso is _far_ too much hassle, and far too easy to screw up and make sour, bitter, or both. I don't have 15 minutes and 100g+ of coffee to waste just to fine-tune my grind settings every morning just to get my coffee fix, thank you. And I've never tasted good espresso from an automated machine. Aeropress+a good grinder (and good coffee, obviously) gives great results 10/10 times in just a couple of minutes. Love it. Looks like a good grinder, hope its output is decent! I've got the Wilfa Svart Aroma, which is an excellent semi-budget grinder in terms of grind quality, but its timer setting is rather annoying (it's completely unpredictable). Still very happy with it though.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 3, 2021)

I just turned everything with batteries into solar or at least rechargeable accu.
this 25 year old calculator i bought recently at a garage sale for 2€.


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 3, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Aeropress ftw. Espresso is _far_ too much hassle, and far too easy to screw up and make sour, bitter, or both. I don't have 15 minutes and 100g+ of coffee to waste just to fine-tune my grind settings every morning just to get my coffee fix, thank you. And I've never tasted good espresso from an automated machine. Aeropress+a good grinder (and good coffee, obviously) gives great results 10/10 times in just a couple of minutes. Love it. Looks like a good grinder, hope its output is decent! I've got the Wilfa Svart Aroma, which is an excellent semi-budget grinder in terms of grind quality, but its timer setting is rather annoying (it's completely unpredictable). Still very happy with it though.


The timer on this one is digital, down to the 0.01 second.  Of course, if you change the grind or bean, that is meaningless.  I grind a set amount of beans, so timing it to match the weight is next trick.  My old grinder was broken in the move across the country, and i have been slumming it with plain beans.  No more crap coffee!

My old grinder had a dial timer, and i marked it where it should be before i found the volume measurement was enough.  I also ditched the plastic grind catcher for a paper cup!  I made a mark on the inside of the cup to fill beans to that point, about 40 grams worth.  Dump those beans in and mash the timer.

The brew in the cup is about 30 mL.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 3, 2021)

ORDERED!

Got that RAID1 box, just landed in North America. Surprised at the cost, bageeezez! 

Thought it would be in the $120 range, oh well last component and this build is ready for work. *Only one SATA cable to the motherboard and no fan needed.*

Be here Wednesday! Woooo.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 3, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> ORDERED!
> 
> Got that RAID1 box, just landed in North America. Surprised at the cost, bageeezez!
> 
> ...


eehh and u are using it for what exactly? how much space u have on it then?



jallenlabs said:


> Won the newegg shuffle, finally!  I already had a 3060, but I really wanted a 3060ti, so here she is!  The 3060 went into my workstation and my 2060 went to someone local for retail price, passing on the good fortune.


congrats man
i am just jelly af


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 3, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> It's a lazy way to backup primary work files, I'm perfectly aware of that. lolol.
> 
> *I just find the RAID1 box so interesting*, and it's gonna look so good mounted *below the flight deck* lol in my test bench.
> 
> ...


nais!
why not.
i like your tech style. it is special


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 4, 2021)

The parts I ordered for my first custom loop are arriving one at a time. There's no EK ZMT where I am and all I can find is a pre-cut and fitted one by Bykski.For the life of me, I've tried removing the fittings from the tube but can't get it out. Any ideas?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 4, 2021)

those tubes look like they are mounted via compression.

The tube connects to a shallow nipple under that inner collar and passes over a lip, the inner collar is then pressed over the lip and has a lip of its own. this compresses the rubber hose which seals the inner assembly and the lip of the collar prevents backoff.

Unfortunately if this /IS/ how its configured (I have a hunch) these are not meant to disassemble and even if you did the integrity would be destroyed.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 4, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> The parts I ordered for my first custom loop are arriving one at a time. There's no EK ZMT where I am and all I can find is a pre-cut and fitted one by Bykski.For the life of me, I've tried removing the fittings from the tube but can't get it out. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> View attachment 206533View attachment 206535


I'd say they are screwed together, not compression fittings.
But I'm only guessing too.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 4, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> those tubes look like they are mounted via compression.
> 
> The tube connects to a shallow nipple under that inner collar and passes over a lip, the inner collar is then pressed over the lip and has a lip of its own. this compresses the rubber hose which seals the inner assembly and the lip of the collar prevents backoff.
> 
> Unfortunately if this /IS/ how its configured (I have a hunch) these are not meant to disassemble and even if you did the integrity would be destroyed.


They are really locked tight. There's not even an allen socket inside the tube. I'm still waiting for the meshlicious and see where I can connect these. Its not like they are entirely useless.

I'll open a new thread for my custom loop help to make sure this thread aint derailed.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> They are really locked tight. There's not even an allen socket inside the tube. I'm still waiting for the meshlicious and see where I can connect these. Its not like they are entirely useless.
> 
> I'll open a new thread for my custom loop help to make sure this thread aint derailed.


If they're really tight try two sets of water pump pliers and if you don't want to mark up the fittings use a couple of wraps of electrical tape to cover them first I reckon they're like the garden hose type fitting so you should be able to unscrew them


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 4, 2021)

Someone yell at UPS for me:






						Tracking | UPS - United States
					

Track one or multiple packages with UPS Tracking, use your tracking number to track the status of your package.



					wwwapps.ups.com
				




My Ryzen vanished in Tacoma.  Was due for delivery today, still is supposedly, but yeah right, driver already visited...

Guess I have to just blow things up on the 4th like everyone else.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Someone yell at UPS for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost had a PS5 yesterday...   as soon as I land me one I am going to get a LG 48" CX OLED, they are only $1249 now... not much more than the pay bonus I got earlier this year that I was not expecting to get at all. really hope I can get a PS5 soon while the OLED price is still good. but if I can't get one soon I might as well wait for black friday, as the C1 48" will prob be on sale by then

good luck on your 5800x build, they run hot!!! but im sure your noctua can handle it, if it were... i'd set a slightly more aggressive fan curve than stock, since its a 5800x... but thats just me.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

This thing is freaking awesome, I was scared that the Mini size is a bit hard to hold on - but it does work! 
Maybe I'll still get the regular V2 later on though.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Someone yell at UPS for me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's just ratshit


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> This thing is freaking awesome, I was scared that the Mini size is a bit hard to hold on - but it does work!
> Maybe I'll still get the regular V2 later on though.
> 
> View attachment 206554



Yeah the Mini seems like an interesting mouse.  I got the 2021 Razer Naga X a few months ago, I absolutely love it.  Huge step up over the razer naga 2014.  I can't game without my naga... I am an expert with my thumb memory muscle on the 12 sider numbers... so many years of using it 

Only mouse that interests me now is the Razer Viper 8k with its 8000hz polling rate, but I am going to hold off, hopefully in a few years they will update the Naga again with a 8000hz polling rate.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Yeah the Mini seems like an interesting mouse.  I got the 2021 Razer Naga X a few months ago, I absolutely love it.  Huge step up over the razer naga 2014.  I can't game without my naga... I am an expert with my thumb memory muscle on the 12 sider numbers... so many years of using it
> 
> Only mouse that interests me now is the Razer Viper 8k with its 8000hz polling rate, but I am going to hold off, hopefully in a few years they will update the Naga again with a 8000hz polling rate.



Well you can't really fully use the 8000 Hz anyway, I remember that only a few games support that polling rate. 
And true, that new Naga is a huge step forward - pretty sure that you can use one Naga for all game types with how Razer design the side-button component.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Well you can't really fully use the 8000 Hz anyway, I remember that only a few games support that polling rate.
> And true, that new Naga is a huge step forward - pretty sure that you can use one Naga for all game types with how Razer design the side-button component.



yep you can. I don't even use the razer software.  its default numpad numbers... so basically I just reassign any keys I want in-game.  I even do it for FPS games if there are a lot of weapon cycles or something. Instead of using scroll wheel.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Well you can't really fully use the 8000 Hz anyway, I remember that only a few games support that polling rate.
> And true, that new Naga is a huge step forward - pretty sure that you can use one Naga for all game types with how Razer design the side-button component.


from Razors website
Upgraded with a HIGH-SPEED USB microcontroller 

Oh really Razor so what version of USB does it use Oh you're not going to actually say so it could actually just be running at USB2.0 instead of the usual USB1.1 speeds then


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> are we mixing up DPI and Hz I think you may find it's 8000DPI not Hz. Hz is for the polling rate of the USB connection or BT or 2.4GHz RF not the rate at which the mouse's sensor picks up movement which is DPI



The full name of that mouse is Viper 8KHz 

Razer Viper 8K Hz Review: 8,000 Hz Polling Rate Arrives | Tom's Hardware (tomshardware.com)


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> The full name of that mouse is Viper 8KHz
> 
> Razer Viper 8K Hz Review: 8,000 Hz Polling Rate Arrives | Tom's Hardware (tomshardware.com)



Even in that review thay still fail to say which USB version it really is but at the end of the day your brain can't tell the difference between .0001 and .000125 and if it can then you need a job as a stopwatch


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Even in that review thay still fail to say which USB version it really is but at the end of the day your brain can't tell the difference between .0001 and .000125 and if it can then you need a job as a stopwatch



Good point, like I said earlier only a few games support that high polling rate - and it does take some CPU performance as well. It's going to be a while to see that polling rate being effective.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> The full name of that mouse is Viper 8KHz
> 
> Razer Viper 8K Hz Review: 8,000 Hz Polling Rate Arrives | Tom's Hardware (tomshardware.com)



that review says freesync/gsync should be turned off when 8000hz is enabled for the mouse... well that ends that being on my wishlist. I can't live without freesync/gsync


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 4, 2021)

I'm skeptical most users need 1000hz, let alone 8000hz.

Of course I'm sure there are some who truly can sense it.  I just know it's probably a lot less than think they can.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that review says freesync/gsync should be turned off when 8000hz is enabled for the mouse... well that ends that being on my wishlist. I can't live without freesync/gsync



True, I bet that the display/render algorithm couldn't keep up with the update rate. 



R-T-B said:


> I'm skeptical most users need 1000hz, let alone 8000hz.
> 
> Of course I'm sure there are some who truly can sense it.  I just know it's probably a lot less than think they can.



Definitely not us lol, and again only like a couple of games support it. I'd rather see better wireless connection techs instead, even though they are quite good now already.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 4, 2021)

Oculus Quest 2 seeing as a GPU upgrade isn’t happening….sort of a catch 22 but whatever…


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Oculus Quest 2 seeing as a GPU upgrade isn’t happening….sort of a catch 22 but whatever…View attachment 206561



hope you have fun! I'm half tempted to get a VR headset... I tried one once, but it looked so pixelated when I wore it I just couldn't get immersed at all...

I don't know what VR headset it was... but it was a few years ago.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 4, 2021)

I gave my main system the Noctua treatment...









Aren't they just beautiful? I actually unironically like how Noctua fans look. They're so iconic and unique.

In total, I got three NF-A14s, two NF-A15s (one of which I'm not using yet), and an NF-F12.

They were pretty expensive, but so far, they've lived up to the hype. They're much quieter than my old Cryorig XF140s (which are now in my server) straight away and are completely silent with a fine-tuned fan curve. My CPU temps even seem a bit better.

My only complaint is that they seem to resonate at about 50% speed, which is really annoying. Of course, all I have to do is tune my fan curve to avoid that.

I'm using software literally just called "Fan Control" to fine-tune everything, which is open-source and better than SpeedFan ever was.














						GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.
					

This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows. - GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a h...




					github.com
				




Now I kinda want to get a couple of NF-A14s for my server and maybe even a trio of NF-A9x14s for my GPU.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> I gave my main system the Noctua treatment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I had an unlimited budget I would get a Corsair 7000D case, a Arctic 420mm AIO, and 6x NZXT Aer-P 140mm fans for push pull on the radiator. 

mmm that would be some Alpha and Omega cooling right there, without all the mess of a custom loop.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> hope you have fun! I'm half tempted to get a VR headset... I tried one once, but it looked so pixelated when I wore it I just couldn't get immersed at all...
> 
> I don't know what VR headset it was... but it was a few years ago.


Basically you can “see it” if you try, but overall it’s been pretty decent with some stuff being better than others(Elite Dangerous, Alyx=Amazing, NMS=not so much)


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 4, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> I gave my main system the Noctua treatment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*HAHAHA    now hear the real black Humor of a German:*_

Probably the only really _*good*_ BROWN that the Austrians have ever given birth to...

**care! this was really deep! And just a joke!!*




sam_86314 said:


> I gave my main system the Noctua treatment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can also use a cable with a built-in resistor. Quite effective to minimize such resonances precisely


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Good point, like I said earlier only a few games support that high polling rate - and it does take some CPU performance as well. It's going to be a while to see that polling rate being effective.


I was going to bring that up, it boggled my mind so much that a mouse can poll so fast to have high CPU requirements


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I was going to bring that up, it boggled my mind so much that a mouse can poll so fast to have high CPU requirements


That alone is enough to make me go "ah hell no!"


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Basically you can “see it” if you try, but overall it’s been pretty decent with some stuff being better than others(Elite Dangerous, Alyx=Amazing, NMS=not so much)



very good to know. the VR I tried had worse resolution than that one I am pretty sure. again this was a long time ago... so eh.  I think it was one of the very first Windows Mixed Reality headsets is what I tried... was a horrible experience...


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I was going to bring that up, it boggled my mind so much that a mouse can poll so fast to have high CPU requirements



Yes, I was a bit confused about that when I first watched some reviews. Hopefully someone can explain it in details.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> very good to know. the VR I tried had worse resolution than that one I am pretty sure. again this was a long time ago... so eh.  I think it was one of the very first Windows Mixed Reality headsets is what I tried... was a horrible experience...


This one is pretty much the “best bang for the buck” HMD if price was no object the HP Reverb G2 is the king.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 4, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> This one is pretty much the “best bang for the buck” HMD if price was no object the HP Reverb G2 is the king.



at half the price the oculus 2 just makes the most sense really.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Yes, I was a bit confused about that when I first watched some reviews. Hopefully someone can explain it in details.


the higher the polling goes up, the more CPU usage (single thread)

Dont go 8K DPI if you're chasing the frames, bro
(an 8k sensor can still be an upgrade and worth buying if ran at lower DPI, purely because its new tech and higher quality sensor)


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> the higher the polling goes up, the more CPU usage (single thread)
> 
> Dont go 8K DPI if you're chasing the frames, bro
> (an 8k sensor can still be an upgrade and worth buying if ran at lower DPI, purely because its new tech and higher quality sensor)



Yeah, that's the simple explanation. I want to know a bit more specific though, maybe it's just because the update rate is much higher that the CPU has to spend more processing power.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Yeah, that's the simple explanation. I want to know a bit more specific though, maybe it's just because the update rate is much higher that the CPU has to spend more processing power.


well... yes. the mouse signals have to be interpreted by something, and going from 125Hz to.... whatever Hz, and from normal sensor quality to bananas 8K quality, ups the need


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> well... yes. the mouse signals have to be interpreted by something, and going from 125Hz to.... whatever Hz, and from normal sensor quality to bananas 8K quality, ups the need



I still want to see more improvements towards wireless connections instead though, I feel like there are more to be done with it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> at half the price the oculus 2 just makes the most sense really.


Why I chose it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> I gave my main system the Noctua treatment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







3x Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM, 120mm


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2021)

This "tech"nically fits here 

Dad bought a tank, i claimed it for the day
Child was optional purchase with 18 year payment plan
Includes smoke generators, REAL RECOIL ACTION and BB's that leave decent welts







http://imgur.com/a/AQc6moq


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> This "tech"nically fits here
> 
> Dad bought a tank, i claimed it for the day
> Child was optional purchase with 18 year payment plan
> ...



Damn this is so cool


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Damn this is so cool


there has been a lot of unprofessional shooting of each other going on. dog hears it turn on and runs and hides (not that we shoot her, she's just smarter than us)


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> This thing is freaking awesome, I was scared that the Mini size is a bit hard to hold on - but it does work!
> Maybe I'll still get the regular V2 later on though.
> 
> View attachment 206554



Just did a quick Amazon check, and the price is unbelievably low
All DAs including the regular + the Pro wireless version

Amazon.com: Razer DeathAdder V2 Gaming Mouse: 20K DPI Optical Sensor - Fastest Gaming Mouse Switch - Chroma RGB Lighting - 8 Programmable Buttons - Rubberized Side Grips - Classic Black: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Just did a quick Amazon check, and the price is unbelievably low  all DAs including the regular + the Pro wireless version
> 
> Amazon.com: Razer DeathAdder V2 Gaming Mouse: 20K DPI Optical Sensor - Fastest Gaming Mouse Switch - Chroma RGB Lighting - 8 Programmable Buttons - Rubberized Side Grips - Classic Black: Computers & Accessories


that is NOT the normal price, absolutely snag it that cheap if you want one!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 4, 2021)

Anyone _on the fence_ concerning the Noctua brown/beige aesthetic, just wait for these (2) black version components launching later this year.

My favorite Noctua aesthetic - monochrome black!


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Let us know what you think of the Watch 3, please. I've had my eye on one for some time, but they are expensive, especially where I live.



Didn't make it here by friday, so I guess I'll get it Monday or maybe Tuesday because of the holiday. I got the LTE version from an ebay reseller for a little over $300.


Also bought an RTX 3060TI from a friend on discord... Definitely did paypal G&S incase it's a dud but I'm hopeful and the markup wasn't too bad... Between the watch and the card, I'm done with tech purchases for a few months tho.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Yes, I was a bit confused about that when I first watched some reviews. Hopefully someone can explain it in details.


Probably from high polling rate requiring alot of IRQ time to function


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Probably from high polling rate requiring alot of IRQ time to function



IRQ means interrupted request? I just Googled it. Will have a read soon. Thanks!


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 4, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> I gave my main system the Noctua treatment...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you have joined the brown site.

I have as well joined Noctua, but on there chromax.black side instead. My fan set up is a mix of noctua nh-d15 chromax.black with there IPPC industrial fans and not the stock fans and a 92 mm black swap fan on the cpu coolers in my system (it's a dual systems in one case) while case fans is Lian Li uni fan SL120 in black as well.

For those curious about how that looks. Se it in the link below.



http://imgur.com/a/PnlxCrx


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 4, 2021)

My latest purchase was a system that i sort of helped build a year or so ago, It was for my friends son, but his son never used it much and kept messing it up because he is young still and don't understand things.
My mate asked me of wanted to buy it and it is like new no dust or anything and still got the peel off stuff on many parts lol.

NZXT H510 case / Asrock B450 Steel Legend mobo / AMD Ryzen 2600x / 2x8gig Corsair 3000Mhz ram oc to 3200Mhz / 2x 500gig Samsung 860 evo ssd drives / 1TB toshiba HDD / Nvidia GTX 1660TI

Managed to get all that for £350 and loving it and a lot better than me old PC with a 4690K and RX 580


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 4, 2021)

animal007uk said:


> My latest purchase was a pre built system that i sort of helped build a year or so ago.
> 
> NZXT H510 case / Asrock B450 Steel Legend mobo / AMD Ryzen 2600x / 2x8gig Corsair ram 3000Mhz ram oc to 3200Mhz / 2x 500gig Samsung 860 evo ssd drives / 1TB toshiba HDD / Nvidia GTX 1660TI
> 
> Managed to get all that for £350 and loving it and a lot better than me old PC with a 4690K and RX 580



Yeah, especially the 4690K. Well done


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 4, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Yeah, especially the 4690K. Well done


Thank you and yeah the 4690k was holding me back in many things but i will miss it as i think it was a golden chip when it came to overclocking and i think a better mobo would push it more than i could but it sits there happy at 4.4ghz with only 1.22 volts if i remember right, but then again i did have a noctua nh-d14 on it to lol

Also has 16 gig of ram at 2400mhz with pretty low timings and is nice and stable.

I will miss my old PC but it went to a good home and will be looked after hehe


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 4, 2021)

Custom loop parts are arriving daily (I still get to pay one shipping cost of $2 for everyhting). With the low availability of the name brands (EK, Primochill, etc,) I'm forced to get Barrow or Bykski parts. They rarely have reviews online and I get to be the guinae pig for these. They don't even have a decent manual anywhere. Surprisingly, these are obviosuly made and imported from China but they are of decent quality.


First in the Box is a Bykski B-VGA-SC-FX (vertical orientation): around $40 USD

The Aorus B550i doesn't have a temp sensor port to check water temps. This is the best solution I can think of without the need for more fittings. It simply connects to their waterblocks which I already have. It is Molex powered and it doesn't say anywhere.












Bykski 280mm Copper 29mm Radiator: around $40USD

It's a rad so there's that. Ports didn't come sealed. It came with screws for connecting fans. The rads we're fairly clean when I flushed it and there were no specks inside.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 4, 2021)

Managed to get a 3080 Ti a week ago, pretty nice card but the power draw, dear god o_0 Might just get another MO-RA3 360 Pro for the CPU so my 3080 Ti can be hooked up to the MO-RA3 420 Pro. I've seen spikes of 431w and a steady draw of 420w, that's nuts! Oh and that display is hilarious although I'll rip it off ASAP for a waterblock. Every extra watt saved by disabling displays and RGB is more wattage for the core and mem  The reaction to the GIF I uploaded to the card (see attachment) were great though hahaha.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 4, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Managed to get a 3080 Ti a week ago, pretty nice card but the power draw, dear god o_0 Might just get another MO-RA3 360 Pro for the CPU so my 3080 Ti can be hooked up to the MO-RA3 420 Pro. I've seen spikes of 431w and a steady draw of 420w, that's nuts! Oh and that display is hilarious although I'll rip it off ASAP for a waterblock. Every extra watt saved by disabling displays and RGB is more wattage for the core and mem  The reaction to the GIF I uploaded to the card (see attachment) were great though hahaha.




Yeah, that display looks bonkers but from I have seem in reddit and my experience as well - RGB fusion is trash. They make great products but the software looks like it was made by an intern on their last few days. 

On another note, my anecdotal experience of removing fans from the board didn't increase the power the GPU an get. I had my 3080 deshrouded and fans connected to my motherboard and it didnt even increase the power my GPU core can take.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 4, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Yeah, that display looks bonkers but from I have seem in reddit and my experience as well - RGB fusion is trash. They make great products but the software looks like it was made by an intern on their last few days.
> 
> On another note, my anecdotal experience of removing fans from the board didn't increase the power the GPU an get. I had my 3080 deshrouded and fans connected to my motherboard and it didnt even increase the power my GPU core can take.


Now that is useful information! I half expected that to be honest, they've probably set limits on each rail, sucks. Great deal on the rad BTW! Now I need a block for the Gigabyte RTX 3080 Ti Aorus Master. I've had a look at the usual vendors but besides EKWB I didn't find anything useful. I haven't taken the card apart (I'm able to return the card within 30 days, don't want to void that) and I can't verify anything. EKWB half suggests that their Gigabyte RTX 3080/3090 Aorus Xtreme block might work with my card. Does anyone have nudes of this GPU? Can anyone confirm anything?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 4, 2021)

Recently won a MSI 3060 from the Newegg Shuffle for ~600 with a PSU. I ended up getting it since I actually do not have a spare GPU. 
Now to try and get a 3070 or a 3080 if i can win it haha.


----------



## Sebas_759 (Jul 4, 2021)

My baby, the RTX 3070


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

Your mom.
I'm going to buy razer tiamat 7.1 analogue headphones soon. They are hard to find. I don't want the version 2 because I think older audio tech is better than new (aka putting a label on something and people buy it just because of the branding lmao.)


----------



## Devon68 (Jul 4, 2021)

Bought a R9 380 from a miner for 100$ since my sisters husband gave me the money and negotiated the deal. He already bought one R9 380 already for a 100$ a few months before from him, but he sold it for 150$. Damn buying a 40$ card for 100$ and selling it for 150$. If someone told me that years ago I would not believe it. What a crazy year.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I just bought a Bugatti Divo Hypercar for 3.8M.
> 
> I don't need a photo - because text proves it.



What do you think of this one: Lamborghini Sián

(I don't own it though...But I do like it...  )


----------



## xcescxa (Jul 4, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> What do you think of this one: Lamborghini Sián
> 
> (I don't own it though...But I do like it...  )
> 
> ...


Lmao, don't know if you were trying to be funny but I though this was. I'm not saying Legos are bad btw.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 5, 2021)

So when did the title of this thread change?  
I guess the Mods were sick of all the reports of chatter and not enough pics.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 5, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Bykski 280mm Copper 29mm Radiator: around $40USD
> 
> It's a rad so there's that. Ports didn't come sealed. It came with screws for connecting fans. The rads we're fairly clean when I flushed it and there were no specks inside.
> 
> View attachment 206622



Geez I really wish they'd just clear coat copper radiators instead painting them black


----------



## Mussels (Jul 5, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> So when did the title of this thread change?
> I guess the Mods were sick of all the reports of chatter and not enough pics.


yesterday, there was a discussion about how to deal with it because the thread IS positive and just sort of evolved beyond pure pictures, and into discussions of the purchases.

We do want it to focus on the topic and not stray, but clearly a lot of users wanted the discussion aspect too


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 5, 2021)

Does it count as a purchase if it was free?


Spoiler















I know my photography sucks. I inherited shaky hands so it's hard to keep my S4 Mini/camera still.
ECS L7VMM2 Rev:1.0A
Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Athlon XP 2000+
Gigabyte GTS 250 1GB
Pokemon Omega Ruby

The Athlon XP and ECS board were from a free eMachines something-or-other. The Athlon 64 X2 was from a Dell Inspiron 531.
The Dell has a dead motherboard. The eMachines I thought had a dead motherboard but it turned out the clear CMOS jumper was set to Clear CMOS, and the board doesn't boot if you set it to Clear CMOS (for obvious reasons).
Tomorrow, I'll be testing it to see if it works, then eBaying it to pay for watercooling supplies for P4HT.

Omega Ruby my dad found in the game cabinet and gave it to me since I still unironically use my New 3DS XL. Fun game. I named my character Linus because of the opening text.


Spoiler












That's all for now. Check back tomorrow, hopefully when I get around to taking more pictures.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> yesterday, there was a discussion about how to deal with it because the thread IS positive and just sort of evolved beyond pure pictures, and into discussions of the purchases.
> 
> We do want it to focus on the topic and not stray, but clearly a lot of users wanted the discussion aspect too



I liked this thread when it was *all about Computer Hardware*.

...and cool sneakers.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2021)

Just a heads up!

iPPC fans have the potential to be quite loud! Not like a regular Noctua fan.. unless under 1200 rpm 

Mine actually get angry when my CPU has the nerve generate heat lol. 

And Bruce.. your rig is awesome man. Its like a piece of art. Makes mine look like it just stumbled out of the trailer park


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 5, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Just a heads up!
> 
> iPPC fans have the potential to be quite loud! Not like a regular Noctua fan.. unless under 1200 rpm
> 
> Mine actually get angry when my CPU has the nerve generate heat lol.



The 2000rpm PWM iPPC Industrial Noctua are brilliant at 750rpm to 1200rpm. Man, send back those 3000rpm crazy "high motor" fans tech brother.

@tabascosauz - told you so. wink 

This fan below is "the jam in Noctua's jelly roll." 









						NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM
					

Conceived for industrial heavy duty applications that require enhanced cooling performance and advanced ingress protection, the NF-A14 industrialPPC (Protected Performance Cooling) is a ruggedised high-speed version of the award-winning retail model. Thanks to the outstanding aerodynamic...




					noctua.at


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Man, send back those 3000rpm crazy "high motor" fans tech brother.


I cant do that man! I need those revs


----------



## maxfly (Jul 5, 2021)

Ive got a case full of the ippc 2000s. Im of the school of thought that its better to have the extra rpms than not 
Ive got to admit ive never needed to run them higher than 800rpm.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2021)

For daily stuff I could just run them on the "silent" profile which limits them to 2K, and that is totall fine, I could get away with less. But I will randomly run a bench out of the blue so its just easier if I set them to tinnitus mode


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 5, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> The 2000rpm PWM iPPC Industrial Noctua are brilliant at 750rpm to 1200rpm. Man, send back those 3000rpm crazy "high motor" fans tech brother.
> 
> @tabascosauz - told you so. wink
> 
> ...


Ive been using the same ones in 120,mm for intake/exhaust for years. But I’ve never been concerned about noise just thermals.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2021)

They are awesome! I love them. I am trying to imagine 6 more for my case. The little guy revs just over 3K, and the big guy revs to bout 2800. My big Panaflos need to be retired soon, they are stiffening up a bit.. at least my 3 old ones are.. been together since 2006.. makes me sad to say goodbye. They never gave me any trouble.




Edit:

What I should replace is my old G15. I see the grammar.. I will just let it be.. as I fight my OCD.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 5, 2021)

Another delivery arrived! My fittings! Of course they are from Bykski. Fittings are made of Brass.

This soft tube set runs for around $50 and comes in gray, red, black, white, silver, gold and blue. Purchasing them seperately costs a lot. I think I'd be spending $40 just for the 8 fittings alone.

Includes:

2 meter Soft tube
8 Fittings
1 water valve
2 Plugs
1 20mm Extender
1 7.5mm extender
2 90 degree rotary fitting


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 5, 2021)

maxfly said:


> *Ive got to admit ive never needed to run them higher than 800rpm.*



Exactly what I keep saying.

Mounted on top of the massive NH-P1 this iPPC 2000 can run up to 1200rpm still inaudible with noise-absorption pads at each corner, two silicon grommets at the rear.

I'm only running one, for this build.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2021)

As a regular user I would have no need for such a setup.. but I am not a regular user 

I do run the shit out of my hardware.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 5, 2021)

I have recently purchased a few bits like follows:

PSU+Case+CPU AIO: Corsair RM850X , Corsair 5000D Airflow and Corsair H100i Elite Capellix all new for £250 (bought on Facebook marketplace)
Monitor: Samsung Odyssey G9 G95T 49 inch, 240hz curved HDR1000 New for £869
GPU: MSI Gaming Trio X RX 6900XT New (from a friend) £1200 - sold my MSI Suprim X RTX 3080 a month or so ago for £1700 
Also got an Ergonomic Desk Chair from Amazon for £139 on Prime Days


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 5, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Exactly what I keep saying.
> 
> Mounted on top of the massive NH-P1 this iPPC 2000 can run up to 1200rpm still inaudible with noise-absorption pads at each corner, two silicon grommets at the rear.
> 
> ...


Man that is a nice system, absolutely love it. You made the right choice regarding RAM and mobo  And man, those RAM timings you're pushing are awesome. Might just go 11th gen + that motherboard and RAM for my Streacom BC1 myself.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 5, 2021)

Okay. I just checked everything. They gave me the wrong set. I ordered 16mm fitting and tube set but the fittings I got is for 12mm. I already contacted the seller for possible refund or replacement.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 5, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Man that is a nice system, absolutely love it. You made the right choice regarding RAM and mobo  And man, those RAM timings you're pushing are awesome. Might just go 11th gen + that motherboard and RAM for my Streacom BC1 myself.


That RAM kit is on sale for the next 11hrs, 20% OFF

It's Samsung B-die. And it's gloriously FAST!

Also, here's a bios you can use for 5066Mhz 17 17 37, not mine, but I'm getting ready to try it out. 






						50661717_BIOS0901_Z590 Apex.CMO
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 5, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> That RAM kit is on sale for the next 11hrs, 20% OFF
> 
> It's Samsung B-die. And it's gloriously FAST!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, unfortunately I live in The Netherlands so The Egg isn't an option for me, even with that price tag. Might pick 'em up later on (currently 367 euro over here) and I'll just buy the other parts in one go. Those b-die chips are nicely binned, wonder what they can achieve when paired with a nice DICE/LN2 pot. Too bad that it's nearly impossible to get some good pots over here, might need my buddy to mill me one. And thanks for the profile in advance! And I still can't stomach the fact that I let a Tachyon slip through my hands by waiting for the price to drop


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 5, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Thanks for the link, unfortunately I live in The Netherlands so The Egg isn't an option for me, even with that price tag. Might pick 'em up later on (currently 367 euro over here) and I'll just buy the other parts in one go. Those b-die chips are nicely binned, wonder what they can achieve when paired with a nice DICE/LN2 pot. Too bad that it's nearly impossible to get some good pots over here, might need my buddy to mill me one. And thanks for the profile in advance! And I still can't stomach the fact that I let a Tachyon slip through my hands by waiting for the price to drop



The Tachyons are back on sale, but again, only place I've seen them is Newegg US

Of the (5) Z590 2dimm OC boards, only the Z590 Dark has not launched, EVGA always late to the party. 









						GIGABYTE Z590 VISION D LGA 1200 Intel Z590 ATX Motherboard with Triple M.2, PCIe 4.0, USB 3.2 Gen2X2 Type-C, Intel WIFI 6, Dual 2.5GbE LAN, Intel Thunderbolt 4 - Newegg.com
					

Buy GIGABYTE Z590 VISION D LGA 1200 Intel Z590 ATX Motherboard with Triple M.2, PCIe 4.0, USB 3.2 Gen2X2 Type-C, Intel WIFI 6, Dual 2.5GbE LAN, Intel Thunderbolt 4 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				












						ASRock Z590 OC FORMULA LGA 1200 Extended ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASRock Z590 OC FORMULA LGA 1200 Intel Z590 SATA 6Gb/s Extended ATX Intel Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				












						MSI MEG Z590 UNIFY-X LGA 1200 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
					

Buy MSI MEG Z590 UNIFY-X LGA 1200 Intel Z590 SATA 6Gb/s ATX Intel Motherboard with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				












						ASUS ROG Maximus XIII Apex (WiFi 6E) Z590 LGA 1200 (Intel 11th/10th Gen) ATX Gaming Motherboard (PCIe 4.0, 18 Power Stages, Intel 2.5 Gb Ethernet, 4 x M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2x2, Aura Sync RGB) - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASUS ROG Maximus XIII Apex (WiFi 6E) Z590 LGA 1200 (Intel 11th/10th Gen) ATX Gaming Motherboard (PCIe 4.0, 18 Power Stages, Intel 2.5 Gb Ethernet, 4 x M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2x2, Aura Sync RGB) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2021)

That Z590 OC formula makes me mildly moist. My kid is playing Roblox on my Z77 OC Formula


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 5, 2021)

freeagent said:


> That Z590 OC formula makes me mildly moist. My kid is playing Roblox on my Z77 OC Formula



My dad is rocking a AsRock Z87M OC Formula with a i5-4590T.

Link: https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87M OC Formula/index.fa.asp


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 5, 2021)

Decided to replace my 4 year old Corsair Strafe for a Ducky One2 SF in white with Cherry Red as I'm a fan of red key caps.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 5, 2021)

Lucky you, the Tachyon has some great EX OC features  I haven't had the honor to try any of the boards made by the Gods called TiN and K|NGP|N (TiN sadly left 6-7 months ago) but I might give it a shot. ASRock had/has some nice boards too, might check out the Z590 Formula OC, they made some really solid boards a few years ago. Might wait for a Buildzoid rant to get a better impression. MSI is one to look out for. In my experience their boards recovered really nice from bad overclocks unlike some of the Asus boards though that changes with the generations of X and Y. Anyway, buying one of them is going to take few days of reading. 

And to keep things OT: I bought an Apple Watch Series 6 a few days ago and it really made my day at work a bit easier. Just shouting at my wrist while it jots down things for me to remember helps a lot. And the additional health metrics are interesting, it gives you some nice and decently accurate results. I will have to spend a few more days with it to use it to it's full potential though.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 5, 2021)

Sense we are talking about watches. I want one of these 








						OMEGA James Bond’s Watches - 007 watch | OMEGA®  | OMEGA US®
					

Since 1995, J.Bond has always worn OMEGA Seamaster watches in each film. We have created some limited edition timepieces whose special features honour 007.




					www.omegawatches.com


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 5, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Sense we are talking about watches. I want one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watches are like PC hardware in a sense. There's always something better, prettier and more expensive out there. And THIS is one nice watch. I haven't clicked the link, and I don't want to know it's price, I know I can't pay it just by seeing it hahaha. I'll just stick to my pleb watch and the Apple watch.



kurosagi01 said:


> Decided to replace my 4 year old Corsair Strafe for a Ducky One2 SF in white with Cherry Red as I'm a fan of red key caps.
> View attachment 206769


Really nice keyboard, how are you liking it? And why the reds instead of silvers?


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Sense we are talking about watches. I want one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I had an early 80s GMT Pepsi.. sure do miss it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jul 5, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Really nice keyboard, how are you liking it? And why the reds instead of silvers?


Gotten used to using the ones on my Strafe, they are just right balance for typing and gaming, the key travel is a little nicer than the Strafe and quieter as well which is a bonus since it should have newer key caps.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 5, 2021)

I just got another lot of junk or joy in, 65" Philips TV, broke as ever, here goes nothing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 5, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Anyone _on the fence_ concerning the Noctua brown/beige aesthetic, just wait for these (2) black version components launching later this year.
> 
> My favorite Noctua aesthetic - monochrome black!
> 
> ...




a next gen noctu anh-d15 is slated for second quarter 2022... which probably means Fall 2022 and it probably will line up with AM5 socket launch I bet.  interesting.

I wish they would do an all white aesthetic instead of black. I really like the clean look of all white heatsink/fans, etc.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jul 6, 2021)

Decided to replace my 4 year old Corsair Strafe for a Ducky One2 SF in white with Cherry Red as I'm a fan of red key caps.
View attachment 206769

Love the Ducky's. Use a Ducky Shine 7 Blue Switch for work and its been amazing.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I wish they would do an all white aesthetic instead of black. I really like the clean look of all white heatsink/fans, etc.


White fans are on the roadmap at least. Planned for early 2022 IIRC. White heatsinks might be difficult - opaque white requires a lot of pigment, which likely means notably worse cooling performance.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 6, 2021)

Valantar said:


> White fans are on the roadmap at least. Planned for early 2022 IIRC. White heatsinks might be difficult - opaque white requires a lot of pigment, which likely means notably worse cooling performance.



 arctic has an all white e34 duo cooler. would be interesting to compare it to a regular cooler of same kind but different all metal.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 6, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Watches are like PC hardware in a sense. There's always something better, prettier and more expensive out there. And THIS is one nice watch. I haven't clicked the link, and I don't want to know it's price, I know I can't pay it just by seeing it hahaha. I'll just stick to my pleb watch and the Apple watch.


I see your watch and raise my own


----------



## Valantar (Jul 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> arctic has an all white e34 duo cooler. would be interesting to compare it to a regular cooler of same kind but different all metal.


Yeah, that's interesting. The product page says it has a turbulence-inducing "thermal coating", guess it might be some sort of (micro-textured) ceramic paint? That sounds like a 5-year research project for Noctua though  They don't seem to accept off-the-shelf solutions of any kind.


1freedude said:


> The timer on this one is digital, down to the 0.01 second.  Of course, if you change the grind or bean, that is meaningless.  I grind a set amount of beans, so timing it to match the weight is next trick.  My old grinder was broken in the move across the country, and i have been slumming it with plain beans.  No more crap coffee!
> 
> My old grinder had a dial timer, and i marked it where it should be before i found the volume measurement was enough.  I also ditched the plastic grind catcher for a paper cup!  I made a mark on the inside of the cup to fill beans to that point, about 40 grams worth.  Dump those beans in and mash the timer.
> 
> The brew in the cup is about 30 mL.


Sounds like a good grinder! Mine just has an (analog? no idea really.) dial for grind time, which also seems to be highly temperamental. Should probably take it apart and check for loose wires, cold solder joints etc. Guess I'll get there at some point. Hopefully your burrs are decent and it doesn't retain too much ground coffee each time. Mine doesn't have any type of knocker mechanism, so I give it a couple of good whacks each time it runs to loosen whatever is stuck in there - not ideal, but less of a mess to clean up, and better tasting coffee. I'm lazy enough to just keep my beans in the hopper - it fits a 250g bag pretty exactly, which we go through in about 4-5 days, so there's not enough time for them to go stale. I've learnt to time my dose pretty well by ear, but I always brew on scales anyhow. Takes all the guesswork out of it. If I missed my grind time and there are grounds left over, then ... well, my next cup will be slightly stale 

Personally I've never really found a liking for the quasi-espresso style of Aeropress brewing - it works for milk drinks, but I generally don't bother with those. It's just too much work  Though way back when I worked as a barista while studying I did drink so many cappuccinos, lattes, flat whites and macchiatos that I probably had my fill by my early 20s  Btw, 40 grams for a single cup is also pretty shocking (an espresso machine double shot is, what, 15-17?), but I guess that's what it takes when you don't have a 9-bar boiler to push water through the grounds. I tend to brew pretty simple, straight-up black coffee, which the Aeropress thankfully shines at. 15g of coffee, water up to 300g (so 285g water) or ~19:1 - a pretty high ratio, but with good medium to light roast coffees it results in well extracted and impeccably balanced coffee with tons of flavor. Steep for ~2 minutes, swirl to get rid of the crust, let it settle, press. Essentially it's James Hoffman's aeropress technique scaled up for a bigger mug.


A bit back on topic, I'm expecting two packages later today. It's looking like I'm at the end of my current hardware buying spree  Which feels _good_. Frankly, if I could go three years without thinking of buying hardware again, I'd be very happy at this point.


----------



## WatEagle (Jul 6, 2021)

Not really a tech one, but in a long time I bought a deepcool gammaxx gte v2 to dissipate the heat of a 30w cob led, plus now I have a rgb fan


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 6, 2021)

scoutingwraith said:


> Decided to replace my 4 year old Corsair Strafe for a Ducky One2 SF in white with Cherry Red as I'm a fan of red key caps.
> View attachment 206769
> 
> Love the Ducky's. Use a Ducky Shine 7 Blue Switch for work and its been amazing.



Hold on a sec, is that the new Microsoft Ergo/Intellimouse?


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 6, 2021)

Another package arrived. I contacted the vendor about the fittings and they are sending me 10 more 16mm fittings and I get to keep what they sent me. Not a bad deal. I just have to postpone my build.

A Barrow mini res-pump! I'm kinda new to this. It says that the top part are inlets and there's only one outlet. Does that mean it only blows out water to that single outlet?





__





						Barrow PWM control speed  Mini pump and reservoir integrated kit for 17W pump SPB17-TM_巴罗散热
					





					www.barrowint.com


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 6, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Another package arrived. I contacted the vendor about the fittings and they are sending me 10 more 16mm fittings and I get to keep what they sent me. Not a bad deal. I just have to postpone my build.
> 
> A Barrow mini res-pump! I'm kinda new to this. It says that the top part are inlets and there's only one outlet. Does that mean it only blows out water to that single outlet?
> 
> ...


Yup, most likely that one is the only out. I guess so that you can have an inlet at the top and the second port for a fill port. Makes life a bit easier, especially in an ITX enclosure.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 6, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Yup, most likely that one is the only out. I guess so that you can have an inlet at the top and the second port for a fill port. Makes life a bit easier, especially in an ITX enclosure.



Thank you! There's like 3 inlets and 1 outlet. It just didn't make any sense in my head. I pretty much have all the parts now except for a few.






White Meshy's glass is not tinted.





Included HDMI cable is not a 90 degree right angle connector anymore.





Trying some test-fitting. Just looking at this makes me feel the upcoming headaches I will have. Any suggestions about the fan orientation?


----------



## maxfly (Jul 6, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Another package arrived. I contacted the vendor about the fittings and they are sending me 10 more 16mm fittings and I get to keep what they sent me. Not a bad deal. I just have to postpone my build.
> 
> A Barrow mini res-pump! I'm kinda new to this. It says that the top part are inlets and there's only one outlet. Does that mean it only blows out water to that single outlet?
> 
> ...



Yes, its because of the way the ddc style pump is designed. They have to make the ddc pump tops with the inlets on top and the outlets on the bottom. If you look at ddc pump tops by other manufacturers they are the same way.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2021)

long time no post ... well, i might need to change some piece of my rig ...

but for now
bargain bin in a brick'n mortar shop (~15$ for both together)

Biomutant is a fun little one, hilarious, i had in wishlist since ... mmhhh iirc one of my etailer listed it pre order 1 year or so ago, and D:E do the usual "Bethesda is trying to F me up" by saying there is an issue with the code registering time to contact their customer service and ask if they have a problem with Swiss customers who buy retail box ... (at last i did not bought 2 copy like i did with FO76  )

Verbatim/Surefire GX3 2TB (50$ kinda a steal, and good enough performances ... too bad for the Micro B interface tho  ) and the replacement for my 120gb OCZ Vertex 3, which still hold strong but is a little space restrictive, after 9yrs of services 8 win install from 7 to 10 and 8 different rigs from AMD and Intel ... still showing 96% integrity ... take that "OCZ is not reliable"!, the swap will wait ... more info at the end of the post



well more related to my Pizza oven (400deg Celsius capable with Cordierite stone ) but i can use it for the computer too 



and for the computer ... well after hum ... quite some years ... my rig finally started to show signs ... random rebooting, Kernel Power 41 12 time in a week, PSU suspected
so, it triggered a "oh sh!t, to hell with that time to check my wishlist" and a friend "gifted" me (after a lot of beer and pizza at my house) a BNIB R5 3600 (still head and shoulder above my 6600K which does not OC anymore )

so, since mostly PSU related, based on reviews and test ... why not a RM850 ... (X version too expensive), given the gifted CPU: for mobo ... keep it cheap, mmmhh a MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk, in case i go for a  5X00X once my finances are better? ... i hope it's not the GPU  can't afford even a mid range 2060 which would cost the same price as my 1070 did originally cost ahah.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 6, 2021)

Time to upgrade my secondary rig, - an FX 8350 on a Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 which I'll either sell or keep in the workshop for other tasks. At least I have a spare case in decent condition to put the bits in.
Incoming later today, a *Gigabyte B450 Aorus Pro WiFi* which will take the Ryzen 2600X from my main rig upgrade (now Ryzen 5600X) and the 2400Mhz memory from that machine, which will be replaced by Corsair Vengeance RGB Pro 3200Mhz. 
I'll also be adding a WD Blue 500GB NVMe to the new build because you just get used to the speed. I also like the fact that Gigabyte have included two M.2 heatsinks, one of which I'll be putting on the NVMe in the Crosshair Hero VII.
Let the fun begin!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi,
I'll never waste time with corsair memory again though hope you got a good deal.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 6, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'll never waste time with corsair memory again though hope you got a good deal.


You realize your RAM uses the same ICs as my Corsairs and the same ones Splinterdog posted?


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 6, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'll never waste time with corsair memory again though hope you got a good deal.


About $200 for 4 x 8GB 3200 Vengeance and I've been fine with the Corsair LPX 2400 since I built the rig a few years ago. I also double checked the Asus QVL, although it hasn't been updated for the Asus CH7 for quite a while.
Prices down here are pretty high, to say the very least.
Edit
And the Gigabyte motherboard is really nicely specced, with 802.11 WiFi, Bluetooth (always useful), USB Type-C, support for ARGB/RGB 5v and 12v, and the integrated I/O shield.








						B450 AORUS PRO WIFI (rev. 1.x) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 6, 2021)

It was a good tuesday. RTX 3060ti came (got it from a guy on discord for $800 -_- which is disgustingly a comfy amount cheaper than ebay/stockx) and a Samsung Watch3 LTE (ebay for $300)

Card just went into the computer and seems to be running fine, was BNIB (bit of a sidegrade raw power wise from a 1080 to this, but the new tech is nice). Watch also came sealed and appeared to be BNIB, used it for a gym session without my phone to test out the fitness tracking and spotify/LTE(Verizon)/bluetooth connection to my headphones and it worked great.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 7, 2021)

No problems with the memory and although the benchmarks (Heaven and SOTTR) don't show any difference at all, the PC does seem a tad zippier. Could be wishful thinking of course.
Before:


After:


This is after I set profile 1 in the DOCP.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 7, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> You realize your RAM uses the same ICs as my Corsairs and the same ones Splinterdog posted?


watch out for that, corsair often change whats in the RAM as "revisions"

I bought 3 kits of ram from a physical store at the same time, all were different IC's despite being Corsair vengeance RGB pro 3200Mhz
Fortunately they were for different systems, but i learned my lesson (this was the cause of my first gen ryzen ram issues with 4x sticks)


----------



## Valantar (Jul 7, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Thank you! There's like 3 inlets and 1 outlet. It just didn't make any sense in my head. I pretty much have all the parts now except for a few.
> 
> 
> View attachment 206859
> ...


That's the fan/radiator setup I'm using - fans inside in pull orientation, ports on the bottom. How thick is your rad? I'm using a 30mm Corsair XR5 280 with 28mm Arctic P14 fans, and the fit is decently roomy for an SFF case, had no issues routing cables or anything. Performance is also excellent. Had no real issues installing anything (though due to my thicker than normal fans I wasn't able to intall them outside of the rad due to the screws being too short). Putting my loop together in the Meshlicious was far easier than my previous NZXT H200 - partly due to the sandwich layout putting everything near the side panels, meaning no need to stuff your hands into various crevices to reach things.

Speaking of that build, this arrived last night:




According to the specs it's too tall for the Meshy (163mm vs. 155m max), but either PowerColor and SSUPD measure GPU height differently (with/without the PCIe slot included?) or I'm saved by my rad+fan combo not quite reaching the max spec (30+28mm, so 58mm vs. 63mm max). Either way, an entirely nonscientific "hold it as close to in place as you can without removing the current GPU and check" test tells me it will fit. Definitely close, but doable. The GPU is complete, utter and mind-boggling overkill, and I'll likely be undervolting it just to keep the heat in check. Given that my loop handles the 275W of my Fury X fine I'm not worried about thermals, but with this much performance on the table I can gladly sacrifice some for improved efficiency.

Also got my secondary monitor in, settled on an AOC 24P2C - 75Hz 1080p 24" with USB-C and a built-in KVM. Still needs some tuning to match the colors on my old U2711 (the ICC profile I've got loaded for it makes matching difficult), but it's pretty decent. Tried some gaming on it yesterday, and it's pretty blurry (expected), but 75Hz is nice, and for an office monitor I'm happy that it has overdrive modes - medium results in no artifacting that I can see and visibly improves motion clarity. Not a gaming monitor by any stretch of the imagination, but it'll hold me over for the next while until there are more 27-32" HDMI 2.1-compatible UHD120/144 monitors out. And it'll be a huge boon for my office work. Text clarity is great (far better than the U2711 despite the lower DPI), and the matte display coating is sooooo much better (less grainy/sparkly). I haven't noticed any backlight bleed or glow, but I havent' been looking that hard either.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 7, 2021)

Missus PC needed a new SSD (put her on Windows 10 finally) so i found a Sammy in Amazon warehouse.
Turns out it was legit (no box but plastic tray and card) with a a bit of data written to it & at 99% health but was a decent price.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 7, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Icy Dock RAID1 SATA box just arrived, along with the official mascot for my build. Last component for the Z590 Epiphenomenal Rocket Bench, oh yeah!
> 
> Time to install the RAID1 box...
> 
> ...



Build is coming along nicely iBruceypoo! Those Icey Dock adapters, enclosures and whatnot are really good, had several customers buy several things from them and haven't heard a peep from them in years.



Valantar said:


> That's the fan/radiator setup I'm using - fans inside in pull orientation, ports on the bottom. How thick is your rad? I'm using a 30mm Corsair XR5 280 with 28mm Arctic P14 fans, and the fit is decently roomy for an SFF case, had no issues routing cables or anything. Performance is also excellent. Had no real issues installing anything (though due to my thicker than normal fans I wasn't able to intall them outside of the rad due to the screws being too short). Putting my loop together in the Meshlicious was far easier than my previous NZXT H200 - partly due to the sandwich layout putting everything near the side panels, meaning no need to stuff your hands into various crevices to reach things.
> 
> Speaking of that build, this arrived last night:
> 
> ...


Really nice card, especially when undervolted. You really don't notice it and it saves a lot heat that would otherwise heat up everything else too. And that monitor setup really is the way to go, wish more monitors were just a tad taller as it's really noticeable when reading stuff.

Thanks to you guys I finally pulled the trigger on a MO-RA3 adapter for a Heatkiller res with a D5 mount. Ghetto rigging an EK pump/res combo doesn't look pretty and isn't practical at all. Then I got the great idea to move my stuff from the almost empty Lian Li O11 Dynamic to my Streacom BC1. It was 01:30 when I realised how stupid of an idea it was. Not enough tubing left, current tube runs were too short and switching the Noctua A20's meant remounting the pump/res combo. Long story short, don't do things that require planning without planning in the middle of the night.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2021)

alrighty tomorrow should be good.
according to reviews about it, the MSI Mag B550 Tomahawk punch way above her pricetag, managed to find one in stock at the outstanding price of 99chf which is 50 less than the average price listed and 110chf less than the mobo i will replace.

well, it has all i need (although "only" 6 USB port including the type-C is a little worrying, ah... no after checking ... i am only using 5 USB on my current mobo ... on the back IO )

PSU was a bit harder .... no RM in stock ... ended deciding on that .... thing...

iirc Sirtec oem and the reviews about it have very little cons ... well Chieftec Proton 1000w 80+ Bronze (and even managing 50% above the rating she's hum ... well .... rated for ... ) 1000w hummmm ... well it was priced like a RM850 ... why not, eh?

now let's hope the RAM will work and the GPU is not the culprit ... i will recycle everything else aside the H115i ... will be using the Wraith cooler till i get something better later, but not an AIO
(i could recycle my Thermalright IFX-14, if i had a second TR TY-147 fan... i also have a OCZ Vendetta 2 and a Scythe Katana 4 aside ... but well, unlike Intel the Wraith cooler is ... good... )

i am all giddy like a little girl getting a poney (or anything she'd love .... let's not be too "cliché"... ) after all a R5 3600 still is a strong runner and even manage to keep up with a 11600K at stock
well, a worthy upgrade compared to my 6600k and free to boot ... I never expected i would upgrade my rig this year for less than 250$... thank you "Kernel Power 41" ....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 7, 2021)

3080TI (NOT IN PICTURE), Teamgroup Xtreem 3600 c14 ram, samsong 980 pro, 5900x ( not in picture ), and a bunch of water cooling stuff to do a cpu + gpu hardline loop

Motherboard is coming soon. Waiting for Gigabyte X570S boards to hit markets, which sounds like the Aorus Master will be available Friday.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 7, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 3080TI (NOT IN PICTURE), Teamgroup Xtreem 3600 c14 ram, samsong 980 pro, 5900x ( not in picture ), and a bunch of water cooling stuff to do a cpu + gpu hardline loop
> 
> Motherboard is coming soon. Waiting for Gigabyte X570S boards to hit markets, which sounds like the Aorus Master will be available Friday.
> 
> View attachment 207001


Hey, I have that same cat scratcher thingy!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 7, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Hey, I have that same cat scratcher thingy!



My cat bites it like a crack head


----------



## Valantar (Jul 7, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Really nice card, especially when undervolted. You really don't notice it and it saves a lot heat that would otherwise heat up everything else too. And that monitor setup really is the way to go, wish more monitors were just a tad taller as it's really noticeable when reading stuff.


Thanks! I'm looking forward to getting it installed. While the meshlicious can fit pretty beefy GPU coolers, I do like the low temps provided by water cooling. Hopefully this GPU will last me as long as my current Fury X, and keeping it unnecessarily cool with water should help ensure that.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 7, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> My cat bites it like a crack head


Lol, mine just barely rubs past it from time to time. They're rather picky. She's pretty young and afraid of nearly anything though, so she'll probably adjust in time. I'll see if I can encourage some gnawing - that is definitely an activity she enjoys in general. Though mainly on my fingers and knuckles.


iBruceypoo said:


> Not your average standard computer, a form follows function build.
> 
> World's fastest word processor.
> 
> ...


Looking great! I'm still scared that it'll tip over, but I'll take your word for it that the angle isn't that steep  The Aquaero seems ... a bit redundant for this setup, but at least it lets you use Aquasuite, which is great. And that drive caddy is really nice.


----------



## ChrisGugleta (Jul 7, 2021)

SteelSeries Arctis 1 on Amazon. Nice headset. Also got my first gaming mouse, a SteelSeries Rival 3, about a month back (to replace my stock Dell office mouse.) Also (yes I know i have a bad case of GAS - gear acquisition syndrome) got a Dell Professional 900p monitor for $8 at the UT Austin surplus store.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 7, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Agree 100%. Acquired the Aquaero 6 in 2015 when I was running 6-10 fans and a water pump with a custom loop.
> 
> Now, it's sole purpose is quite silly - *only running a single Noctua PWM fan *, but still has that industrial server board aesthetic about it that I love - decided to keep it.


Hey, even a single fan needs controlling!


----------



## Disparia (Jul 7, 2021)

On week 2 of new keyboard, a Logitech G613. This is after several years with G110.




I can't comment on their 18 month battery life claim yet, but so far the wireless has not given me any trouble. Been able to switch the receiver between desktop (with Logitech Software) and work laptop (basic driver) with ease and very quick detection. Was also able to access the UEFI of my H110 motherboard during bootup.

Romer-G Tactile switches, fast? Yes. Quiet? I don't know about that... I suppose in time I may develop a lighter touch. Near the end of the G110's life it was taking more effort to press keys and now I have jacked saiyan fingers resulting in fairly loud keypresses.

Miss the volume scroller of the G110, but otherwise the layout is good. Went from 12 programmable G-keys down to 6, but this is what I wanted. Never fully utilized such a large set and could too easily miss my intended key.

Overall quite happy with it.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 7, 2021)

Just bought a giant battery on wheels... lol.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 8, 2021)

Disparia said:


> On week 2 of new keyboard, a Logitech G613. This is after several years with G110.
> 
> View attachment 207017
> 
> ...



In the main I really like the Romer-Gs in my Orion Spectrum, except for on the spacebar.  It makes a pretty serious "sproinggg" sound when released.  Not convinced that's the switches' fault, though.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 8, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Just bought a giant battery on wheels... lol.


Does it come with an engine, seats, windows, steering, and so on? Or was it one of these?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 8, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Does it come with an engine, seats, windows, steering, and so on? Or was it one of these?


The former, vroom vroom.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 8, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> The former, vroom vroom.
> 
> View attachment 207079


Not bad. Did it come with a Navi 23 GPU?


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 8, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Not bad. Did it come with a Navi 23 GPU?


No, just the '21 S and X have it. We're stuck with Intel Atoms lol, shrugs though we're not big on sitting in the car for long periods so no biggie.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 8, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> No, just the '21 S and X have it. We're stuck with Intel Atoms lol, shrugs though we're not big on sitting in the car for long periods so no biggie.


So... you have to play driving/racing games somewhere else than in your actual car? Boo.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jul 8, 2021)

Valantar said:


> So... you have to play driving/racing games somewhere else than in your actual car? Boo.


It has a bunch of games and apps, but yea I don't really pay attention to that stuff. It's kind of hilarious since getting solar and now this giantor battery I've become super frugal on our wattage consumption. Ack, I can't help it and its so addicting, so yea I won't be sitting in the car wasting wattage while it is charging. It so goes against my grain.


----------



## r9 (Jul 8, 2021)

$30 hotswapable keyboard.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 8, 2021)

New LED Tactical light came in today. 

3000lumens.

Battery recharges via USB-C. $79 with discount code, free shipping no tax. still pricey.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 9, 2021)

I have never seen a battery like that before.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 9, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I have never seen a battery like that before.



product page says 160 hours... on single charge... wow.  lmao  if this was like 60 bucks instead of 100 i might go for it.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> product page says 160 hours... on single charge... wow.  lmao  if this was like 60 bucks instead of 100 i might go for it.


That 160hrs is on low though

I just use my Energizer LED torch






it takes 6 AA batteries so couple of 4 packs of rechargeables does well 1300 Lumins and it'll light up a bloody huge area the LEDs are arranged in a 2 flood 1 spot which is great for me doing night security rounds it's also waterproof


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 9, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> That 160hrs is on low though
> 
> I just use my Energizer LED torch
> 
> ...



but how long does it last?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2021)

Just bought a 

Acer nitro 24" QG241Y monitor for my old pc. Was using a 22" benQ on it so this should be much better. wtf why did the image end up there.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 9, 2021)

Now the fun begins!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 9, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I have never seen a battery like that before.


The LED turns blue when fully charged and blends with my PC build lighting. 

Wait, the battery is enclosed in the flashlight - what does that first sentence even mean?  







lynx29 said:


> product page says 160 hours... on single charge... wow.  lmao  if this was like 60 bucks instead of 100 i might go for it.



I paid, $79.96 no tax free shipping. They give you 20%off-$20off immediately with a new customer code CUSTOMER21 or something like that.

And if you're not a new customer (like me), just sign up with a new email, and get the same discount, still a pricey torch - I know. 

Build quality is off the charts, and you NEVER buy any AAA or AA batteries. Have an older Fenix light 5years never purchase batteries again.

It's kinda like buying canned air at $8 each 8cans = $64 OR buying a DATA VAC blower for $55. *Cost of ownership over time is much higher with the canned air*.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> buying a DATA VAC blower for $55


Love my ED500


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2021)

Not a purchase but a freebie. A little defective as two DIMM slots doesn't work as the guy said, but also I got that included i7-920 as a "socket cover"  already put some MX-5 there, now let's install it and check which slots are dead.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 9, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Not a purchase but a freebie. A little defective as two DIMM slots doesn't work as the guy said, but also I got that included i7-920 as a "socket cover"  already put some MX-5 there, now let's install it and check which slots are dead.



If you're lucky, the slots aren't dead.  I also got a (nearly) free X58 with a supposedly dead channel, and it woke back up with a different CPU.

I like your description of the 920 as a socket cover.  You can't even give those away at this point.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Love my ED500


Love my ED500. 







Jill Valentine said:


> Not a purchase but a freebie. A little defective as two DIMM slots doesn't work as the guy said, but also I got that included i7-920 as a "socket cover"  already put some MX-5 there, now let's install it and check which slots are dead.


LOVE that R3E motherboard. 

Almost got one way back in 2012, then instead went with a Maximus V Extreme and Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 9, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Not a purchase but a freebie. A little defective as two DIMM slots doesn't work as the guy said, but also I got that included i7-920 as a "socket cover"  already put some MX-5 there, now let's install it and check which slots are dead.


Oh that's a nice freebie.

I Just sold my old nearly complete X58 machine for 200 usd. With a i7 980x and a Asus X58 premium board with a defective USB 2.0 port. No gpu in it. But else the buyer got everything with it. Before i7 980x, I had a I7 920 with a Asus rampage 2 extreme mobo. Fun times and I miss it a little bit.

Replaced it with with the setup in my profile last month.

Hope all DIMM slots turns out working. Slap a 6 core xeon in the board, overclock the crap out of it and have fun with it.

There is still some fun to have with X58, as long you do not have too high expectations from it. X58 came out for 12 and half years ago.

Try and se if the I7 920 is a co or do revision. DO is the one you want for the highest overclock.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> If you're lucky, the slots aren't dead.  I also got a (nearly) free X58 with a supposedly dead channel, and it woke back up with a different CPU.
> 
> I like your description of the 920 as a socket cover.  You can't even give those away at this point.


The donater himself said that he'll give it as a socket cover 

I have a dual-core Xeon and 950 (tho few SMDs missing, dunno does it work), I try those later too. The board just didn't fit on that Kolink case so I'm building it to Define XL I have lying around. At least there's room, dammit.

edit: POSTs and recognized all my 4x2GB DDR3-1600 at least. Now let's install a fresh Win10 there


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2021)

I bet the slots work just fine.. good score man!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Gonna slap these bad boys on now..
> 
> Feels kinda weird putting Noctua fans on a Thermalright cooler. Seems kinda blasphemous.. Someone is probably rolling in their grave
> 
> View attachment 205838


My case fans are like the one on the left with my Ryzen daily driver.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 9, 2021)

@iBruceypoo @freeagent do you remember how much you paid for the datavac ed500?  think I might ask this December for one for Christmas. I'm seeing it for $90 or so, is that about right?


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @iBruceypoo @freeagent do you remember how much you paid for the datavac ed500?  think I might ask this December for one for Christmas. I'm seeing it for $90 or so, is that about right?


Sounds about right, was about 120cad shipped. I don’t know exactly since I got it for Christmas after I finally got sick of buying those damned cans.. but it sounds about right.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> My case fans are like the one on the left with my Ryzen daily driver.


I’m still rockin the thick panaflo.. but it’s almost time to retire them.. might replace with iPPC.. they are pretty decent.. can be a bit loud in a quiet house when they ramp up


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @iBruceypoo @freeagent do you remember how much you paid for the datavac ed500?  think I might ask this December for one for Christmas. I'm seeing it for $90 or so, is that about right?


ED500 white 2012 $55
ED500 ESD black 2017 $95


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 9, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> ED500 white 2012 $55
> ED500 ESD black 2017 $95



I'd rather pay extra for the updated variant. 

Maybe by Christmas they will have an ever newer one who knows.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 9, 2021)

You don’t like lightning in a jar? 

It’s ok.. I used to build my computers on my living room carpet lol. Touch the psu now and then


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I bet the slots work just fine.. good score man!


Flashed its bios, but I have temp problems as those 45nm 1st gen Cores do run hot, I need to use the Zalman 7700 on that. Luckily the board has also 775 mounting holes so I can use it with its 775 mounting clip 

I mean I don't have that much air coolers... also I continue with it later on as it's hot af with this summer weather (~30C on my apartment) so just too hot to work with a toaster like that.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 9, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> New LED Tactical light came in today.
> 
> 3000lumens.
> 
> ...


Now that's a mindfuck  But awesome little thing!


Jill Valentine said:


> Not a purchase but a freebie. A little defective as two DIMM slots doesn't work as the guy said, but also I got that included i7-920 as a "socket cover"  already put some MX-5 there, now let's install it and check which slots are dead.


That's a damn nice freebie! Would love to take that board for a spin on LN2  How's the socket looking?


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 9, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Now that's a mindfuck  But awesome little thing!
> 
> That's a damn nice freebie! Would love to take that board for a spin on LN2  How's the socket looking?


Few bent pins but I'll check the socket later  the i7-950 I have didn't POST so I guess it's dead


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 9, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Few bent pins but I'll check the socket later  the i7-950 I have didn't POST so I guess it's dead


Well back to bending then. It only has 166 more pins than socket 1200  I see that you also paired it with a 7970 Matrix, now add some Corsair Dom's and you have one of the most ballin' rigs from that time!


----------



## Fleurious (Jul 9, 2021)

Don't think i'll go back to any storage medium that requires a cable (power/sata/etc).


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2021)

Fleurious said:


> Don't think i'll go back to any storage medium that requires a cable (power/sata/etc).
> View attachment 207229


Thats the drive i'm saving up for, TPU's reviews show it to be an absolute beast


----------



## freeagent (Jul 10, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Flashed its bios, but I have temp problems as those 45nm 1st gen Cores do run hot, I need to use the Zalman 7700 on that. Luckily the board has also 775 mounting holes so I can use it with its 775 mounting clip
> 
> I mean I don't have that much air coolers... also I continue with it later on as it's hot af with this summer weather (~30C on my apartment) so just too hot to work with a toaster like that.


Winter will take good care of you.. They do run a bit warm, if you don't have a good cooler you need good air


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 10, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Winter will take good care of you.. They do run a bit warm, if you don't have a good cooler you need good air


I'll put it under custom loop later today if I have enough spare hose..


----------



## RealKGB (Jul 10, 2021)

Not exactly a recent purchase, but still a tech purchase with some extras added recently.


Spoiler








Say hello to my CFW'd New 3DS XL! I'm a certified Pokemon genner now with 4 successful gens since 1 PM CST (it's 11 PM CST now).
The image I linked is of a highly illegal Pokemon. Can you name what _isn't _illegal about it?


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 10, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> The image I linked is of a highly illegal Pokemon. Can you name what _isn't _illegal about it?


I'll steal it


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Thats the drive i'm saving up for, TPU's reviews show it to be an absolute beast



I guess I am fine saying that these WD Blacks have the best high performance/price ratio for high-end NVME drives? No need to go to Samsung, maybe


----------



## Mussels (Jul 10, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> I guess I am fine saying that these WD Blacks have the best high performance/price ratio for high-end NVME drives? No need to go to Samsung, maybe


yeah, they're neck and neck with the 980 pro, just beating it overall.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Thats the drive i'm saving up for, TPU's reviews show it to be an absolute beast



It was on sale on Amazon Prime Day for $171 for 1TB. I got the Crucial P5 1TB for $85 instead. 85 was my total cost, and I already had a custom heatsink from EK laying around collecting dust, that took care of the hot temp problem on it.

I most likely won't be building a PC again until AM5 + gen5 nvme's are a thing. So I figured $85 was a good investment to give my gtx 1070 laptop a little more spunk.

I know it's probably placebo, but I think everything is a bit faster with this over my SSD... I notice it from time to time... even launching something like HWINFO, the SSD was just a bit slower loading the sensors... lol meh


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 10, 2021)

I only grabbed the WD_Black SN850 500GB sku since moving from an Optane 900P, didn't really know what to expect so didn't feel like spending much, only $129, but wanted to see what PCIe 4.0 was all about with a new Z590 motherboard.

Extremely impressed with the drive, even though the 500GB takes a performance hit with the write speeds vs the 1TB and 2TB SN850 skus.

5weeks after I bought the 500GB for $129, it went on sale briefly for $97, geez, what can you do? 

Also, the Apex XIII board came with a Big-Ass heatsink  (1st pic below) and I'm getting really good thermals for a PCIe 4.0 drive (last pic). The warmest the SN850 gets with daily work is 33C-34C.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 10, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I only grabbed the WD_Black SN850 500GB sku since moving from an Optane 900P, didn't really know what to expect so didn't feel like spending much, only $129, but wanted to see what PCIe 4.0 was all about with a new Z590 motherboard.
> 
> Extremely impressed with the drive, even though the 500GB takes a performance hit with the write speeds vs the 1TB and 2TB SN850 skus.
> 
> ...



that's insane performance. lol

you can expect it to go down some once you install OS on it though and use it as main drive. your using it a clean drive with those scores


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

just bought this for £140. ryzen 5 2600x, gigabyte B450M-ds3h. single 8gb stick of ddr4


----------



## Valantar (Jul 10, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> just bought this for £140. ryzen 5 2600x, gigabyte B450M-ds3h. single 8gb stick of ddr4
> View attachment 207320


That's a great deal! Nice compact mATX board too. Shame about the single-channel RAM, though that is of course fixable.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 10, 2021)

My dad did a little shopping earlier this week

LG CX65 OLED TV



He also changed out his old Nvidia GeForce GT 520 to Nvidia GeForce GT 1030 since HDMI 2.1 are only available from RTX 3060 and RX 6700 cards and up but he only uses his pc for tv, movies and so on.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 10, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> My dad did a little shopping earlier this week
> 
> LG CX65 OLED TV
> View attachment 207329
> ...



Yeah Verstappen won once again!!!!


----------



## Valantar (Jul 10, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> My dad did a little shopping earlier this week
> 
> LG CX65 OLED TV
> View attachment 207329
> ...


Ryzen APUs are the cheapest entry into HDMI 2.1 currently (as long as you're willing to go gray market or wait for availability of the 5000-series), though they're limited to UHD60 unless you step down to YCbCr 4:2:2 encoding. Works excellently on my HTPC alongside a Samsung Q80 though, even allowing for some great FreeSync gaming at lower resolutions.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 10, 2021)

Fleurious said:


> Don't think i'll go back to any storage medium that requires a cable (power/sata/etc).
> View attachment 207229


That's how I feel as well.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 10, 2021)

Fleurious said:


> Don't think i'll go back to any storage medium that requires a cable (power/sata/etc).
> View attachment 207229





TheLostSwede said:


> That's how I feel as well.


Yeah, storage in need of wires belongs in a NAS. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 10, 2021)

@Valantar with the GT 1030 my dad can do 4K at 60Hz 4:4:4 no special profile so that's great and his old i5-4590T can do 4K x264/265 no issues at all so he is happy 

Yeah but he don't want to buy something he didn't need for a PC. I been looking into USSF that could house like 1x,m.2. and 1xsata but non have HDMI 2.1 so he will keep is current system.

@P4-630 yeah it was a good race for him


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 10, 2021)

another day, another mouse
someone tag it pretty low and he said he just use it for few days then sell it coz the grip is not suitable for him


----------



## r9 (Jul 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah Verstappen won once again!!!!


Got myself banned 3 times already from planetf1 comment section trying to combat the stupidity over there. 
After demolishing 4 teammates, leading this season and obviously outdriving that RBR car people still call him overrated.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 10, 2021)

I have sold the 4790k, msi z87I gaming board, and hyperX savage ddr3 2400 for £250


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 10, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> My dad did a little shopping earlier this week
> 
> LG CX65 OLED TV
> View attachment 207329
> ...



how is your Dad liking it? next level? the tv I mean.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> how is your Dad liking it? next level? the tv I mean.



The TV is different and set up like Vincent from HDTVTest it's sparkling but I am amazed myself that the oled it self gets warm when it's turned on and you stand close to it.

Sadly no TV channels in this country sends out in more then like 720p even on streaming it's so disappointing


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 10, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> even on streaming



Netflix Premium? Amazon Prime?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Netflix Premium? Amazon Prime?



Netflix no thank you I have movie access to other places with 4K HDR movies and Amazon is not avaliable here


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 10, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> The TV is different and set up like Vincent from HDTVTest it's sparkling but I am amazed myself that the oled it self gets warm when it's turned on and you stand close to it.
> 
> Sadly no TV channels in this country sends out in more then like 720p even on streaming it's so disappointing



blu ray 4k player!!! or a next gen console at some point with disc player.

also I watch Vincent all the time, he is hilarious and awesome as they come.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 11, 2021)

PC builder turntable - also useful for pizzas, tapas and pre-dinner snacks. I didn't even get a roasting from my wife, who thought it was a brilliant idea


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 11, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> PC builder turntable - also useful for pizzas, tapas and pre-dinner snacks. I didn't even get a roasting from my wife, who thought it was a brilliant idea
> View attachment 207379



this is genius


----------



## freeagent (Jul 11, 2021)

I agree.. I just saw one at home depot for 10 bucks.. sold!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 11, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I agree.. I just saw one at home depot for 10 bucks.. sold!



link? i can't find any


----------



## freeagent (Jul 11, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> link? i can't find any


Hopefully the location changes for you..

Lazy Susans - Kitchen Storage & Organization - The Home Depot


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 11, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Hopefully the location changes for you..
> 
> Lazy Susans - Kitchen Storage & Organization - The Home Depot



ah i was searching for turnt able... i didn't know it was called lazy susan. my bad


----------



## freeagent (Jul 11, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ah i was searching for turnt able... i didn't know it was called lazy susan. my bad


Really not a problem man! I am getting old..


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 11, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> PC builder turntable - also useful for pizzas, tapas and pre-dinner snacks. I didn't even get a roasting from my wife, who thought it was a brilliant idea



this is one of the most brilliant lifehacks ive ever seen

I'm pretty sure my L5 and HT5 laid flat fit entirely within its confines lol, this will make my life so much easier for $20


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2021)

This is a fun one.






With this, I will finally move to a motherboard without a PS/2 port and not lose anything.

It's not just a passive adapter, this is a so called "Soarer's converter."  (click the link , this thing has FIRMWARE) It's got a teensy microcontroller inside that implements a full PS/2 bus and then translates it to a 1000hz polling USB side, and furthermore translates full n-key rollover from my PS/2 keyboard to full n-key rollover on USB.

It cost 40 bucks, but it means i am no longer limited to either 6NKRO 250hz polling, or a motherboard with a real PS/2 port, on my trusty WASD CODE.

Worth it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 11, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> blu ray 4k player!!! or a next gen console at some point with disc player.
> 
> also I watch Vincent all the time, he is hilarious and awesome as they come.



I own a 4K UHD region free player which was expensive because it's region free. that I use with my 2 LG 4K IPS smart tv's at home.

When it comes to the media is expensive sometimes when the movies/series exists.



R-T-B said:


> This is a fun one.
> 
> View attachment 207412
> 
> ...



Hmm, is it a unknown or real brand? I am thinking about driver support.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 11, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I own a 4K UHD region free player which was expensive because it's region free. that I use with my 2 LG 4K IPS smart tv's at home.
> 
> When it comes to the media is expensive sometimes when the movies/series exists.



my local library has free rentals on 4k blu rays.  they usually have a good selection too.  7 day free rental.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 11, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> this is one of the most brilliant lifehacks ive ever seen
> 
> I'm pretty sure my L5 and HT5 laid flat fit entirely within its confines lol, this will make my life so much easier for $20


I feel a YouTube 'How to' video coming on...


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 11, 2021)

A very cool component out for delivery today for this Z590 build to replace the IcyDock RAID1 box (highlighted below).

A build for the Science Writer.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm considering a Cooler Master Q300L to sit next to the Smart TV, mainly because it takes a standard ATX size PSU as opposed to mini or slim, which are expensive to replace.
It's a good size, not too intrusive and can sit in the TV cabinet.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 11, 2021)

It's a RAID1/RAID0 5.25in enclosure/box with a 3rd drive bay for adding/extracting data without disturbing the RAID array! 

Set by default to hardware RAID1 via the backplane chipset which is ideal for this office build. 





















Disabled the fan - pulled the pwr cable.

Using (2) Samsung 860 Pro SSDs, they don't need active cooling.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 11, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm considering a Cooler Master Q300L to sit next to the Smart TV, mainly because it takes a standard ATX size PSU as opposed to mini or slim, which are expensive to replace.
> It's a good size, not too intrusive and can sit in the TV cabinet.
> View attachment 207477


Airflow is absolutely atrocious according to GamersNexus though - to the extent that they drilled out every single hole in the front panel to fix it. So don't expect it to cool well.

The CM NR200 is compatible with ATX PSUs with a 3D printed bracket they supply plans for, or the Meshlicious supports them OOTB, though it's a bit more expensive.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 11, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm considering a Cooler Master Q300L to sit next to the Smart TV, mainly because it takes a standard ATX size PSU as opposed to mini or slim, which are expensive to replace.
> It's a good size, not too intrusive and can sit in the TV cabinet.
> View attachment 207477


If you consider this thing, make sure you get high static pressure fans. Anyway, MB400L is a better case and in all aspect similar to Q300L.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Hmm, is it a unknown or real brand? I am thinking about driver support.


As driverless as a USB/PS/2 keyboard.  It's an open schematic anyone can make, so I bought one off ebay.


----------



## s3thra (Jul 12, 2021)

My Corsair AX650 from 2012 decided to start dying in my Ivy Bridge PLEX server, so I replaced it with a new Be Quiet! Pure Power 11 500W.



This used to be my main rig before I built the system in my sig. Fractal Design Define Mini, Asus P8Z88-M Pro, i5 3570k, Noctua NH-U9B SE2, Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9W 4GB x 4, Samsung 840 Pro 256GB.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 12, 2021)

Thanks to iBruceypoo (and the rest of you guys) showing off I just couldn't sit still. That nasty ghetto rigged EK D5 pump/res combo was really getting on my nerves. So the stuff I ordered a few days ago arrived late afternoon, had the day off  The Watercool Heatkiller 200 D5 res is undeniably Deutsche gründlichkeit. Thick glass, minimalist look, easy assembly  After transplating the EK D5 I mounted the whole thing to the amazing MO-RA3 420 Pro, tubing and done. Also decided to ditch clear tubing for ZMT, that shit gets nasty so easily (clear to murky). Next month is going to be the GPU on a separate MO-RA3 360, I finally managed to find a compatible block


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 12, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> *Thanks to iBruceypoo (and the rest of you guys) showing off* I just couldn't sit still. That nasty ghetto rigged EK D5 pump/res combo was really getting on my nerves. So the stuff I ordered a few days ago arrived late afternoon, had the day off  The Watercool Heatkiller 200 D5 res is undeniably Deutsche gründlichkeit. Thick glass, minimalist look, easy assembly  After transplating the EK D5 I mounted the whole thing to the amazing MO-RA3 420 Pro, tubing and done. Also decided to ditch clear tubing for ZMT, that shit gets nasty so easily (clear to murky). Next month is going to be the GPU on a separate MO-RA3 360, I finally managed to find a compatible block



*WOOHOO! Test bench brothers!*  That's much more than my simple office rig. lolol I could really crank out some Word.docs with your build. 

LOVE that radiator and res are so beautiful.

Showing Off = Sharing! I do a lot of sharing. 

In this rough and messy pic below, notice how the shadow of the Aquaero 6 on the computer table looks like a cityscape.


----------



## Anoniem (Jul 12, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> *WOOHOO! Test bench brothers!*  That's much more than my simple office rig. lolol I could really crank out some Word.docs with your build.
> 
> LOVE that radiator and res are so beautiful.
> 
> ...


"Simple office rig" my ass! Not trying to be an ass kisser but I want that Apex and Aqua Computer controller  They create incredibly well done controllers and innovate in the water cooling industry. I'd rather buy from companies like them than EK for example.
Oh, and sharing is caring! It might motivate other people to do the same   High five brother!


s3thra said:


> My Corsair AX650 from 2012 decided to start dying in my Ivy Bridge PLEX server, so I replaced it with a new Be Quiet! Pure Power 11 500W.
> 
> View attachment 207579View attachment 207580
> 
> This used to be my main rig before I built the system in my sig. Fractal Design Define Mini, Asus P8Z88-M Pro, i5 3570k, Noctua NH-U9B SE2, Corsair Vengeance CML8GX3M2A1600C9W 4GB x 4, Samsung 840 Pro 256GB.


Nice cable management, well done! And that's a pretty old PSU, lasted for about 9 years, awesome


----------



## freeagent (Jul 12, 2021)

Sharing is caring


----------



## freeagent (Jul 12, 2021)

I like it man.. honestly been wanting a bench for awhile. Biggest reason I didn't was living in an apt with two toddler boys lol.. but now they are growing up and no where near being toddlers anymore. Hurts to say that a little.. always be my babies..

But I don't have to worry about little fingers, or stuff flying (much) anymore. It was mostly the little fingers because these fans don't care about your feelings lol  If the cat on the other hand wants to learn a life lesson, I could be ok with that since she is a bit of a jerk..


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 13, 2021)

My next home office? 

Where's Daddy?

He's in the Orb.


















						Ready Player One: Cooler Master Announces Self-Contained ORB X GamePod
					

Taking cues from sci-fi in general and mainstream successes like Ready Player One, Cooler Master has introduced a self-contained, semi-enclosed workstation for gaming and professionals. The ORB X GamePod is being hailed by Cooler Master as a privacy-geared solution for increased immersion and...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jul 13, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> My next home office?
> 
> Where's Daddy?
> 
> ...


I can just imagine how much that thing is going to cost = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 13, 2021)

I like that ORB but I like this better






Mainly because sitting in that ORB chair would make me feel like Mork calling Orson nuno nuno shazbutt


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2021)

switching the gigabyte B450 for this, today


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2021)

1 day and a half tech nightmare (sorta but not that much ... ) and bloopers ...

got all i mentioned previously, dismantled the previous setup, cleaned my case squeaky clean, installed all in...

1. tested before final setup working, fully installed, UH? fan not spinning white led stripes not lighting? UH? mmhhh maybe a faulty adapter ... recheck all connection, booting fan and light, good ...
2. mmhhhh missing 2 HDD in the total count, checking the Sata cable, opening the PSU shroud ... what the F ... forgot to connect the second 3 Sata cable to the PSU *ultra heavy facepalm* "oh well that explain the fan/led issue ...."
3. booting, all storage accounted for ... BSOD... "well i did a dirty swap... so it's probably that" *fresh install* BSOD Memory Management... "mmhh my HyperX Predator khx2800c14d4/16gx is a bit old and does not show in QVL that might explain it ... but when i tested it and found it working it did not BSOD" *tested with 2x4 and not 4x4.... facepalm* remove Slot A1 and B1... boot fine but BSOD memory management, although 2 hrs later ... oh well could be worse i can use these 2 hrs to order a QVL listed RAM

annnndddd to the point of that post and thread ....tomorrow:


G.Skill Aegis 2x8gb F4-3000C16D-16GISB ~85chf (well that's a whole 8chf cheaper than the other manufacturers DDR4-3000, who have heatsinks ... 8chf 2 heatsinks? make sense ... ) but still! even tho 85chf will set me back 160~ish beers less next month... 8chf sparred will still be 16 beers ... better than nothing ...   (edit: 16 gb ram 16 Beer... GB? 16 GIGA BEERS! DEAL!)

(that's odd ... they downgraded their Aegis line? the one i had a looooooooooong time ago had a orange metal heatsink or ... wait, no i had some Ares DDR3)
yeah that one


baaahhhhh maybe i can recycle my server heatsink (or check if the Predator heatsink can be dismantled and re used  )

also well... windows did not like it hehe ... non activated whooops ...

conclusion, do not mix beer and rig assembling ... it can be nerve wracking... although i always manage something satisfactory (sort off ...)

that's still 12 threads more than before and @ 4.14 0.5 more than before ... same base speed tho but the 6600K had issues with OC and boost


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 13, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> I like that ORB but I like this better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also I don't think the Orb can recline very far... where as this, you can go full horizontal almost I believe with the monitors above you... would be pretty epic way to relax... sometimes i get really sick of sitting at my desk... would love to have that if it was affordable. which it's not sadly. especially when my back is hurting.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 13, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 207787
> switching the gigabyte B450 for this, today



Nice! Identical to the B550M-TUF aside from what's under the PCH heatsink. I like my B550 board a lot since I bought it a year ago to replace my B450I Aorus at the time, nice and stout VRM and good BIOS. Just wish it could have a VRM temp sensor and do away with the yellow highlights and tramp stamp.

I do prefer Gigabyte's usual M.2 heatsink setup though, it's subjectively a little better made and easier to install. Asus BIOS more than makes up for it though, sorry Gigabyte.

@GreiverBlade last I checked Ares was a hidden B-die gem? Though maybe only the 3200CL14 version.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @GreiverBlade last I checked Ares was a hidden B-die gem? Though maybe only the 3200CL14 version.


well the Ares i had were DDR3, which if i recall correctly where in a rig with a Xeon E3-1275V2 and then a FX-6300 (and yeah they were quite good at the time and excellent price also )

the Aegis 3000CL16 will do fine ... i hope ... i did not browse that QVL while checking what was available at my etailer for more Memory management BSOD 

for Win activation well ... it can wait a bit but next time i get a Pro license (it was a Win 8.1 home to 10 upgrade, on a OCZ Vertex 3 that, as i mentioned previously, "survived 9yrs of services 8 win install from 7 to 10 and 8 different rigs from AMD and Intel, and a lot of dirty swaps ... still showing 96% integrity" the fresh install will go on the Samsung 870 Evo, rather than the Vertex 3 )


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Nice! Identical to the B550M-TUF aside from what's under the PCH heatsink. I like my B550 board a lot since I bought it a year ago to replace my B450I Aorus at the time, nice and stout VRM and good BIOS. Just wish it could have a VRM temp sensor and do away with the yellow highlights and tramp stamp.
> 
> I do prefer Gigabyte's usual M.2 heatsink setup though, it's subjectively a little better made and easier to install. Asus BIOS more than makes up for it though, sorry Gigabyte.
> 
> @GreiverBlade last I checked Ares was a hidden B-die gem? Though maybe only the 3200CL14 version.



The gig board is ok, but this has 2x m2, better vrm's, better bios, and better CPU support. I only do mATX now, prefer smaller case now. 
Snagged this too, so considering a soft tube loop with a 280mm rad for cpu.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 14, 2021)

So finally got this today and the woe's have started bigtime 






Really good download speed but absolutely crap upload speed like 2118Mbps down and 0.04Mbps up hours of faffing around with it an I finally managed to get it to upload at 95Mbps but it took downloading a driver from Marvel and a firmware update to get it to that 95Mbps FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 14, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> So finally got this today and the woe's have started bigtime
> 
> View attachment 207973
> 
> Really good download speed but absolutely crap upload speed like 2118Mbps down and 0.04Mbps up hours of faffing around with it an I finally managed to get it to upload at 95Mbps but it took downloading a driver from Marvel and a firmware update to get it to that 95Mbps FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK


With those Aquantia chips (what almost all budget 10gbps cards are), they seem to work good, but only after you get the latest firmware and use the generic marvel driver.  That seems to be the constant story for them:  any third party driver or what have you sucks.

Continuing on that trend, here's my latest upgrade to the LAN.  A good backbone switch:






						Amazon.com: NETGEAR 10-Port Gigabit/10G Ethernet Unmanaged Switch (GS110MX) - with 8 x 1G, 2 x 10G/Multi-gig, Desktop, Wall or Rackmount, and Limited Lifetime Protection: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy NETGEAR 10-Port Gigabit/10G Ethernet Unmanaged Switch (GS110MX) - with 8 x 1G, 2 x 10G/Multi-gig, Desktop, Wall or Rackmount, and Limited Lifetime Protection: Everything Else - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 14, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> With those Aquantia chips (what almost all budget 10gbps cards are), they seem to work good, but only after you get the latest firmware and use the generic marvel driver.  That seems to be the constant story for them:  any third party driver or what have you sucks.


Which is exactly what I ended up doin but still have shite upload


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 14, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Which is exactly what I ended up doin but still have shite upload


I assumed that was because of ISP.  Maybe card is bad?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2021)

16gb back HELL YEAH! 2x8 thus options to go 32gb later woohoo (and they work at XMP 3000 unlike the Predator that would send the system in a bootloop at XMP 2800 no matter 2 or 4 sticks had to use them in 2 stick 2133 speed to have a bit of stability for a moment, 2 to 4hrs before "memory management" BSOD.)
looking good

too bad the Predator were single rank and the Aegis are dual, i dismantled the heatsink for nothing hehehe  (they are back in place on the sticks )
speaking of extra heatsink ... well i have a Gammix S11 aside now ... because

it's under a more beefy heatsink on the mobo...

ah i still need to clean the fans and the 24pin ... but damn the stock Wraith Stealth cooler is way better than what Intel used to give us, too bad it's not a Wraith Prism or Spire/Spire RGB (to set it to white ...)

edit: oh ... windows re activation can be done using troubleshooting and selecting "i have replaced a piece of hardware recently" and it activate via the "account linked" key ... i though the key was hardware linked... well that does not change that i will have to do a clean install on the 870 Evo later 

edit: latest bios updated, a whole day without BSOD on a dirty swap? i take it! pfeeewwww feel good!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 14, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> So finally got this today and the woe's have started bigtime
> 
> View attachment 207973
> 
> Really good download speed but absolutely crap upload speed like 2118Mbps down and 0.04Mbps up hours of faffing around with it an I finally managed to get it to upload at 95Mbps but it took downloading a driver from Marvel and a firmware update to get it to that 95Mbps FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK


Update the firmware.
It seems like TP-Link decided to use a really old firmware.
Had weird issues early on with my cards too, but back then Aquantia was running the show and their support and engineers got involved and released a firmware update that solved compatibility issues with AMD platforms.
You can find the firmware here and it's a command line update that requires you to run it as admin https://www.marvell.com/support/downloads.html

Also, make sure the router and the card uses the same settings for Jumbo Frames etc. or things can get a bit wonky.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 14, 2021)

@TheLostSwede  yeah have already done the firmware update and the driver from Marvel between the two I managed to go from 0.04Mbps to 95~115 Mbps still a very long way off the 2Gbps upload speed I'm supposed to be getting though so I think this nic my just be going back the shop the weird thing about it is if I connect it to one of the 1Gb ports on the router it max's out at 998Mbps up and down


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 14, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> @TheLostSwede  yeah have already done the firmware update and the driver from Marvel between the two I managed to go from 0.04Mbps to 95~115 Mbps still a very long way off the 2Gbps upload speed I'm supposed to be getting though so I think this nic my just be going back the shop the weird thing about it is if I connect it to one of the 1Gb ports on the router it max's out at 998Mbps up and down


I doubt it's the NIC, it's more likely to be due to something with the router. What did you ISP give you in terms or router and have you seen if there's a firmware update for it?
I obviously don't have a fast enough internet connection and can't get anything like what you have, so I can't really test it. Obviously I don't have TP-Link cards either, but from what I have seen, there's not a big difference between the various Aquantia based cards out there.
Not too many other choices out there when it comes to 10Gbps NICs either, so not sure what you can do except maybe talk to your ISP.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 14, 2021)

Fun!!! And about damn time..... To be honest I spent about a week trying to get one.... Sorta kicking myself I didn't grab a 3090 for $1499 when I could have but this is fine for $100 less I guess.



Unfortunately don't have a 980 ti result for Timespy but this card gets me up to date in owning all Ti models since 9th gen. 



That OC Bios though...... Unlimited Powah!!!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Fun!!! And about damn time..... To be honest I spent about a week trying to get one.... Sorta kicking myself I didn't grab a 3090 for $1499 when I could have but this is fine for $100 less I guess.
> 
> View attachment 208068View attachment 208069
> 
> ...


1499$ a 3090???


Spoiler: just for the joke 1











Spoiler: joke 2 : second hand 2080 Ti 











Spoiler: in short ... if in stock the only things i can find at my initial 1070 value (mining craze inflation) @526chf is :







and that's one of the cheapest .... the others in stock are 600chf+





Spoiler: red are not better XD tho i would like one... and the price difference between the 3 would make me go on a 10month tiered billing on the 3rd 















edit: ENJOY!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 14, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> 1499$ a 3090???



Back around launch and into December it wasn't overly hard with a tracker to get a 3090 FE for msrp at bestbuy especially due to me working nights for those 2am restocks. Their system was obnoxious and I'm sure still is though. Actually was a checkout with a 3090 Strix as well when they were like $2000 at bestbuy but couldn't bring myself to spend that much.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I doubt it's the NIC, it's more likely to be due to something with the router. What did you ISP give you in terms or router and have you seen if there's a firmware update for it?
> I obviously don't have a fast enough internet connection and can't get anything like what you have, so I can't really test it. Obviously I don't have TP-Link cards either, but from what I have seen, there's not a big difference between the various Aquantia based cards out there.
> Not too many other choices out there when it comes to 10Gbps NICs either, so not sure what you can do except maybe talk to your ISP.


It is a Zyxel AX7501-B0 XGSPON VoIP IAD I have read the tech specs from Zyxels website and this is supposed to be 10G capable and considering my ISP offers 8 Gbps symmetrical it should be able to cope quite well with just 2 Gbps symmetrical easily and as it is an ISP managed device there isn't a publicly available firmware update even Zyxels own site says contact them but when I did they said Oh how sad to bad never mind talk to your ISP which I did I to do think it is the router aswell there's just something fundamentally wrong with it as it wont see any of 4 2.5" USB3.0 hdds either despite it knows it's there it just doesn't show up in the routers config pages as there being any device plugged


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 15, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not too many other choices out there when it comes to 10Gbps NICs either


Yeah.  Only other choice I am aware of is Broadcomm and Intel.  Both of which are ouchie ouchie price wise.

Just bought this for the network router rig, as an example.  Had to be Intel for some weird reason, some county "approved business" thing:






						Amazon.com: Intel Ethernet Converged Network Adapter X540-T2 : Electronics
					

Buy Intel Ethernet Converged Network Adapter X540-T2: Network Cards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




That is the darn cheapest two-port 10gbps NIC they make, and it's hard to find in stock.  Also, does not support 2.5gbps/5gbps, and only runs at PCIe 2.0.  You are seriously better off elsewhere if you can manage.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> It is a Zyxel AX7501-B0 XGSPON VoIP IAD I have read the tech specs from Zyxels website and this is supposed to be 10G capable and considering my ISP offers 8 Gbps symmetrical it should be able to cope quite well with just 2 Gbps symmetrical easily and as it is an ISP managed device there isn't a publicly available firmware update even Zyxels own site says contact them but when I did they said Oh how sad to bad never mind talk to your ISP which I did I to do think it is the router aswell there's just something fundamentally wrong with it as it wont see any of 4 2.5" USB3.0 hdds either despite it knows it's there it just doesn't show up in the routers config pages as there being any device plugged


How are local file transfers?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 15, 2021)

My 11th Noctua cooler since 2013 (not counting the ~3 or so that I returned to Amazon within 30days), just waiting on some hardware.

This particular L12S and the L12 Ghost S1 in my L5 arrived direct from Noctua - I had issues with 3 successive bent L12/L12S coolers from Amazon.ca, I contacted Noctua, and they stepped in to send me replacements directly from Austria.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2021)

Mussels said:


> How are local file transfers?


LOL you are never going to believe what the problem was  it was the damn cable that was supplied with the router I bought a new CAT6A cable this afternoon thinking well maybe it the one between the Nic and Router so swapped them over only to get the same result max download speed naff upload speed. So i was sitting there wracking my miniature mind and suddenly thought why not try the cable between the Router and ONT and when a touched the gbic the cable was plugged into I just about burnt my finger it was that hot so got the cable changed over and damn me if that was the problem all along ARRRRRRRGHHHH feck it. good news my ISP is going to credit me for the new cable and for the dilapidated service I was getting for $38 bucks


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 15, 2021)

Look at those Read Write and Copy Speeds! Astounding at 5066Mhz!  

With the Rocket Lake 10ns latency penalty, 46.5ns isn't so terrible. *Up at 3am overclocking memory.* 





Overclocking Bears - staying up late!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 15, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> 16gb back HELL YEAH! 2x8 thus options to go 32gb later woohoo (and they work at XMP 3000 unlike the Predator that would send the system in a bootloop at XMP 2800 no matter 2 or 4 sticks had to use them in 2 stick 2133 speed to have a bit of stability for a moment, 2 to 4hrs before "memory management" BSOD.)
> looking good
> View attachment 207989View attachment 207990
> too bad the Predator were single rank and the Aegis are dual, i dismantled the heatsink for nothing hehehe  (they are back in place on the sticks )
> speaking of extra heatsink ... well i have a Gammix S11 aside now ... because


People say bad things about Corsair Vengeance LPX, but ironically, no problem found at XMP 3000 with my Matisse on an MSI B450 Tomahawk, with UEFI-BIOS version 1E.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 15, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> LOL you are never going to believe what the problem was  it was the damn cable that was supplied with the router I bought a new CAT6A cable this afternoon thinking well maybe it the one between the Nic and Router so swapped them over only to get the same result max download speed naff upload speed. So i was sitting there wracking my miniature mind and suddenly thought why not try the cable between the Router and ONT and when a touched the gbic the cable was plugged into I just about burnt my finger it was that hot so got the cable changed over and damn me if that was the problem all along ARRRRRRRGHHHH feck it. good news my ISP is going to credit me for the new cable and for the dilapidated service I was getting for $38 bucks


If the cable was that hot it had some serious resistance, AKA it was more than just subpar, it was a fire hazzard potentially.

Ethernet cables usually don't get hot under normal operation.  Glad you got it sorted and are getting that credit!



RJARRRPCGP said:


> People say bad things about Corsair Vengeance LPX, but ironically, no problem found at XMP 3000 with my Matisse on an MSI B450 Tomahawk, with UEFI-BIOS version 1E.


There's nothing bad about them quality wise, it's just that they silently revise the chips used in the same model series and that irritates people.  I can understand it but if you find them cheap and have a good IMC for whatever random chip they threw in, I wouldn't hesitate.  Basically it was far more of an issue in first gen Ryzen times.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 15, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> LOL you are never going to believe what the problem was  it was the damn cable that was supplied with the router I bought a new CAT6A cable this afternoon thinking well maybe it the one between the Nic and Router so swapped them over only to get the same result max download speed naff upload speed. So i was sitting there wracking my miniature mind and suddenly thought why not try the cable between the Router and ONT and when a touched the gbic the cable was plugged into I just about burnt my finger it was that hot so got the cable changed over and damn me if that was the problem all along ARRRRRRRGHHHH feck it. good news my ISP is going to credit me for the new cable and for the dilapidated service I was getting for $38 bucks


Wow, that's really bizarre. I've never heard of a cable that works one way, but not the other. At least we now have one more weird reason for a network connection isn't behaving properly to check.  And as above, unless it's PoE, there's so little current going through the cables that it shouldn't get hot under any circumstances. At least you worked things out, so cheer to that 

Sadly Zyxel is far from the best of brands when it comes to routers. They're supplied by a lot of ISPs here too and the one we had at work at one point was a POS. In all fairness it wasn't anything as fancy as what you've got. Seems like it's not in the FCC database, so I can't find any details on the hardware inside. Zyxel seems to be using both Qualcomm and Broadcom hardware, so it's anyone's guess what's inside it.
Zyxel won't even allow you to download the datasheet from their website, that's real classy...

Found your thread about the USB problem over at Zyxel though 
I presume there's no mode switch somewhere in the router settings to enable file sharing?
I actually have one setting for enabling USB devices connected to the USB port and another setting for sharing on my R7800, which are under two different menus just to make it all harder to find.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> People say bad things about Corsair Vengeance LPX, but ironically, no problem found at XMP 3000 with my Matisse on an MSI B450 Tomahawk, with UEFI-BIOS version 1E.


Up to 3000MHz seems to work ok, but anything above that might now. Never got my 3200MHz modules to work at 3200MHz with my Ryzen 7 1700 and an X370 board.
It's possible it works a bit better with more recent hardware, but it's really a gamble if it'll work or not.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 15, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> People say bad things about Corsair Vengeance LPX, but ironically, no problem found at XMP 3000 with my Matisse on an MSI B450 Tomahawk, with UEFI-BIOS version 1E.


i never had any issues with Corsair ram i had, all of them worked fine, so does G.Skill (the Aegis are awesome at their price ~ 40$/8gb where i live), the HyperX Predator were the first one where i had issues  but that was expected it's a 4-5yrs old kit and not in any mobo for Ryzen QVL

i am surprised that my win 10 install survived another dirty swap from Intel to AMD (and vice versa since 9yrs win 7 win 8.1 with a few clean install in the middle) after putting those Aegis, all BSOD (memory or hardware failure "corrupted data") ceased

now all that's left is making a Win 10 USB to clean install it on the 970 Evo and put the Vertex 3 to retirement, same as you with Corsair, i heard all sort of "meh" to "it's total sh!t" about OCZ and their Vertex line, but hey~! 9yrs as OS main boot drive and still showing 96% health, it's just that 120gb is a tad short now ... i have multiple drive in my system (including 2 1tb ext NVMe on USB3.2)) but for OS drive doubling the size will be good.

tech related, changing my Nitecore D2 for a Xtar VC2S that one can act as a USB powerbank in addition of charging Li-ion and NiMh and can handle 21700 as well instead of XX650 max, hilarious... that thing is more compact than the D2   left D2 with 2 Murata VTC5D 18650 right VC2S with 2 Samsung 30T 21700 (and it was 7chf cheaper  )


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 15, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> My 11th Noctua cooler since 2013 (not counting the ~3 or so that I returned to Amazon within 30days), just waiting on some hardware.
> 
> This particular L12S and the L12 Ghost S1 in my L5 arrived direct from Noctua - I had issues with 3 successive bent L12/L12S coolers from Amazon.ca, I contacted Noctua, and they stepped in to send me replacements directly from Austria.
> 
> View attachment 208128


I don't think you have enough Noctua(s) air-cooling brother. 

I had one U-shaped Noctua way back in 2012, then NH-D14, NH-D15, (2)NH-C14S, and now the NH-P1 passive. A grand total of (6) Noctua coolers.

Going ahead and grabbing that 5333Mhz Gskill Hynix kit. 

Cuz, I got really hooked on mem overclocking with the Apex XIII, the results feel so amazing.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 15, 2021)

Got me something that will improve the usability of my storage server greatly...













...a couple of Mellanox ConnectX-3 10GbE NICs with an included SFP+ cable. The set was $91.71 after tax from eBay.

Both NICs were plug-and-play; all I had to do was set static addresses on them and boom...






Now I'm getting great sequential reads and writes to/from my server.

This opens up a new opportunity for me. I'm planning on taking my mass storage hard drive out of my main system and having a dedicated drive in my server to take its place. Who knows, maybe I could even experiment with an SSD array on my server.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 15, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Wow, that's really bizarre. I've never heard of a cable that works one way, but not the other. At least we now have one more weird reason for a network connection isn't behaving properly to check.  And as above, unless it's PoE, there's so little current going through the cables that it shouldn't get hot under any circumstances. At least you worked things out, so cheer to that
> 
> Sadly Zyxel is far from the best of brands when it comes to routers. They're supplied by a lot of ISPs here too and the one we had at work at one point was a POS. In all fairness it wasn't anything as fancy as what you've got. Seems like it's not in the FCC database, so I can't find any details on the hardware inside. Zyxel seems to be using both Qualcomm and Broadcom hardware, so it's anyone's guess what's inside it.
> Zyxel won't even allow you to download the datasheet from their website, that's real classy...
> ...


yeah even my flatmate was taken back by how hot the port was I would say it was a good 85~90c easily I'm going to put my multimeter over the cable to try and see what was going on failing that I'll whip it down to my mates network business and have him run some tests on it 


Yeah might just do a little self investigating to see what actual hardware is inside it as for the USB problem well it is a weird one out of 4 USB3.0 2.5" HDD's none show up in the settings page but the router knows there is something plugged in to the USB port and yeah even with it switched on in the USB settings page nothing shows up as connected but the HDD is powered on and spinning like it should be currently I'm a call to my ISP about it so hopefully they will be able to sort it fingers crossed


----------



## 27MaD (Jul 15, 2021)

The HP G200. I got it for $14 and has everything i need: Huge size, Heavy, RGB, Nice look, Software app.
I was a bit scared of the sensor (A3050) as i've heared alot of bad reviews about it spinning out, But it's running great no issues whatsoever (got Polling rate set at 1000Hz).


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 15, 2021)

4year old daughter helping me with the computer lighting.


----------



## khemist (Jul 16, 2021)

I switched to a smaller 3070ti.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 16, 2021)

Finally getting serious in VR content creation. First step is this 360 camera


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 17, 2021)

ORDERED: Be here Tuesday.

Came back in stock tonight, no tax free shipping.

Have to give the Z590 5333 kit a try, 5066 17 17 17 37 feels so amazing with the b-die kit while working, I gotta try more speed. 

It's so curious this Hynix 5333Mhz kit just like my 4800/17 Samsung b-die kit are BOTH QVL - "Z590 Asus only". That makes no sense to me. Only one motherboard maker can run this mem kit at XMP?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 17, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> It's so curious this Hynix 5333Mhz kit just like my 4800/17 Samsung b-die kit are BOTH QVL - "Z590 Asus only". That makes no sense to me. Only one motherboard maker can run this mem kit at XMP?




Probably just down to them only testing it on those boards...... Any half decent Z590 board will likely run it without issues.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 17, 2021)

$20, had to have it


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 17, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> $20, had to have it
> 
> View attachment 208468


sometimes you buy it not coz you need it but it's all because the price


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 17, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> $20, had to have it
> 
> View attachment 208468



great price for that!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 17, 2021)

Welp, wallet discouragement unsuccessful. Delight/remorse later, I guess. Pics coming soon™


----------



## freeagent (Jul 18, 2021)

Not as fancy as his but hopefully it will do as I ask


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 18, 2021)

Picking up some dual-rank B-die for the Unify-X, all my other B-die is single rank. 1.5 years ago, if idiot self had bought this instead of the idiotic 3600CL16 CJR kit, it would have been about $100 cheaper.

Probably mostly going to run a 3600-3800CL14 daily for my 5900X, not like it has much more headroom.

The real star of the show is when I pick up my 5600G in a couple of weeks and drop it into the Unify-X for some benching. Still have the 4400CL19 single rank Viper Steels to go head-to-head with these 3600CL14 dual ranks, and also much easier to use a HD5450 or GT610 to take a load off the IF for higher 1:1. Hoping for 4533 1:1 on at least the single rank kit.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Picking up some dual-rank B-die for the Unify-X, all my other B-die is single rank. 1.5 years ago, if idiot self had bought this instead of the idiotic 3600CL16 CJR kit, it would have been about $100 cheaper.
> 
> Probably mostly going to run a 3600-3800CL14 daily for my 5900X, not like it has much more headroom.
> 
> ...


Hi,
What is CJR ? corsair ?

I love my 3600c16 kits of trident-z non-rgb of course


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 18, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What is CJR ? corsair ?
> 
> I love my 3600c16 kits of trident-z non-rgb of course



Nah, Hynix CJR. G.skill has a billion different 3600 16-19-19 and 3600 17-19-19, they're all CJR. Tops out at 3800 to 4000, poor tRCD and tRP performance, not very tolerant of VDIMM. Decent daily but overall just no fun to play with.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Nah, Hynix CJR. G.skill has a billion different 3600 16-19-19 and 3600 17-19-19, they're all CJR. Tops out at 3800 to 4000, poor tRCD and tRP performance, not very tolerant of VDIMM. Decent daily but overall just no fun to play with.


Hi,
Okay thanks yeah mine are all 16-16-16-36 sweetness


----------



## lmille16 (Jul 18, 2021)

Jetster said:


>



Nice! My wife bought me one of their Ecodrive perpetual calendar watches when we got engaged


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Nah, Hynix CJR. G.skill has a billion different 3600 16-19-19 and 3600 17-19-19, they're all CJR. Tops out at 3800 to 4000, poor tRCD and tRP performance, not very tolerant of VDIMM. Decent daily but overall just no fun to play with.


that sounds like the corsair RAM i have, its all hynix and works fine at stock, but zero headroom for OCing


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 19, 2021)

I got a LG CX 48inch as a demo with almost 2 yrs warranty and looks like new 



Watch a little friends yesterday even it's only 720p but it looks more beautiful then my old LG IPS.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 19, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> ORDERED: Be here Tuesday.
> 
> Came back in stock tonight, no tax free shipping.
> 
> ...



Holy crap that's cheap I'm looking at that price just for 2x8GB sticks of 3600MT/s I would hate to guess what the price of what your getting would be going for here probably somewhere round the $800~1000 dollar mark


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 19, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I got a LG CX 48inch as a demo with almost 2 yrs warranty and looks like new
> 
> View attachment 208788
> 
> ...



Forgot to add that yes there is a PS3 and PS4 underneath the PS3 is softmodded so I can play PS1 games on native HDMI port plus a Samsang 850 250GB EVO SSD and the PS4 is stock.

Also got a Xbox lower I think it's a 360 if I remember correctly but it's not plugged in or use.

I have to find a new spot for my LG UBK90 Blu-ray player


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 19, 2021)

well the Wraith Stealth is good (rarely above 65C for now... although only light/medium usage) still idle temp is a tad high, i did mention that i would replace it once the occasion would present herself ... (aka finding a neat cheap tower cooler )

tomorrow:
well i wanted the Black one ... but black 50chf white 25chf ... (that's almost as cheap as a 7.8cm Jonsbo single tower non addressable RGB HSF  )
well that take care of the cons in the following review

Price to performance is lacking

plus it got a review on TPU back in 2019








						Enermax ETS-T50 AXE ARGB Review
					

Enermax looks to assert dominance in the mid-range CPU air cooling market with the ETS-T50 AXE ARGB. Offering new features such as an "Air Guide" and rotatable grill, alongside its crisp looks and hefty five heat pipes, this single-tower design is not only easy on the eyes, but exceptionally...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




will not use the syringe of  2.9W/mK  thermal goop, i have enough leftover from test: Thermal Grizzly Aeronaut, Hydronaut, Cryonaut (heck even one Conductonaut left) Gelid GC Extreme (aye the one with a TPU review recommendation on the blister  ), one barely used Arctic Silver 5 (reminder it is not from Arctic Cooling who make the MX2/MX4/MX5) since it's a 9W/mK that does perform like a 8.50W/mK MX4 but cost more and pack less ... and the one i will use, that is my new favorite since i bought it until i will test the MX5  , Cooler Master Mastergel Maker Nano ("nano diamond???? eewwwwww ..." wait wait wait ... it's not IC and my H115i and 6600k have no scratching after ~4/5yrs using it  ) 11W/mK and it shows it... (although the price almost tripled  it used to be a little cheaper than the Hydronaut and performed between that one and the Cryonaut which are rated respectively 11.8W/mK and 12.50W/mK )

too bad they did not have some Thermal Grizzly Carbonaut in 38mmx38mmx0.2mm in stock (although they have the 32x32 tho ... ) i am interested in seeing the reusable "62.50W/mK" thermal pad in action ... oh well ... off to the wishlist you go! (soon soon (tm) )


sidenote: changed my Mi Band 5 for a Mi Watch Lite, not bad not bad ... it even has a compass, a barometric sensor and altimeter ...
~ same price (around 50chf), better accuracy on heartrate sensor ... not too big, good autonomy ... yeah, worth it.
although, hilarious point, it use a new app, Mi Wear, instead of Mi Fit (both works ... that's all i ask )


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 20, 2021)

Ordered myself a Lamborghini today...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 20, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Ordered myself a Lamborghini today...
> 
> View attachment 208882
> 
> View attachment 208884


well ... it's Technic ... sooo yeah tech related 


i have the same issue .... they would not sell me the U-96 life size replica from "Das Boot" movie .... so i ordered the Revell collector's Edition from it for the 40yrs anniversary of the film, 17 sept 1981 , same year as me ... 1:144 scale, pack all including paint, glue and the movie poster replica... birthday gift before birthday hehehe (yeah i love to treat myself )

uhhhhh i have a backlog of scale model tho ... i need to finish my Blucher, the USS Arizona, a Tiger I (number 131 limited collector edition Nr. 1201/1500 ) a 1:72 A6M2b Reisen (nope the name is not Zero ... just as much as i hate the NATO codename "fashion" in modern days )from Airfix and a Swiss edition of the Messerschmitt BF109-E3 in 1:48 from Tamiya, 

alllllright mail deilvery notification, time to get that Enermax snow-white cooler


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> 4year old daughter helping me with the computer lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208256



Nice board indeed.
The map reference in case you never tried it-





						25°07'29.6"N 121°28'15.8"E · No. 96, Ligong St, Beitou District, Taipei City, Taiwan 112
					

No. 96, Ligong St, Beitou District, Taipei City, Taiwan 112




					www.google.co.uk
				






iBruceypoo said:


> ORDERED: Be here Tuesday.
> 
> Came back in stock tonight, no tax free shipping.
> 
> ...



Nice ram, don't like the spreaders though bleeeugh



GreiverBlade said:


> well ... it's Technic ... sooo yeah tech related
> 
> 
> i have the same issue .... they would not sell me the U-96 life size replica from "Das Boot" movie .... so i ordered the Revell collector's Edition from it for the 40yrs anniversary of the film, 17 sept 1981 , same year as me ... 1:144 scale, pack all including paint, glue and the movie poster replica... birthday gift before birthday hehehe (yeah i love to treat myself )
> ...


 Fantastic film Das Boot, but have to watch the German version with subs.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Fantastic film Das Boot, but have to watch the German version with subs.


the TV adaptation  is / was the Definitive Version
6 x 50 minute   episodes


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> the TV adaptation  is / was the Definitive Version
> 6 x 50 minute   episodes



I have watched that more than once, love it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Fantastic film Das Boot, but have to watch the German version with subs.


i watched the German version no subs when i was 10 (aka 10 years after release also ) i am Swiss from the French speaking side of Wallis ... but well, i am proficient in German and, as i like to think, English 
excellent movie indeed.

edit  .... i say no subs .... but there was subs ... just not the letters on screen type 



dorsetknob said:


> the TV adaptation  is / was the Definitive Version
> 6 x 50 minute   episodes


the definitive version is the 1973 Novel from Lothar-Günther Buchheim (did read it after the movie) anything else after is add on  (well, to me a definitive edition is the "hands on experience" from someone who lived it/wrote it, movie director tend to put some more "extra", not that i complain tho. )


Spoiler: that one is a little bigger than a 1:144 ... 








daaaang that one looks nice, now give some time for the TIM to break in and /profit (already 15/20C less nonetheless)



the review was spot on 10/10 ease of instalation



Spoiler: Rainbow Puke for the lovers/haters ;) 







fear not! MSI Mystic Light to the rescue!


allwhite! ...allright... i mean


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Nice board indeed.
> The map reference in case you never tried it-
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the Asus/Pegatron HQ. Yes, they share the "same" building. Although, I guess technically it's multiple buildings that are interconnected. After Pegatron split from Asus, they closed up the rear entrance, so now it's much further to walk from the MRT station to get to Asus...

*Edit: *Actually, it seems like Asus has built a new HQ, sort of across the street. Been a while since I was there last so...








						華碩電腦立功大樓 ASUS LiGong Building · No. 115號, Lide Rd, Beitou District, Taipei City, Taiwan 112
					

★★★☆☆ · Corporate office




					goo.gl


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 20, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> That would be the Asus/Pegatron HQ. Yes, they share the "same" building. Although, I guess technically it's multiple buildings that are interconnected. After Pegatron split from Asus, they closed up the rear entrance, so now it's much further to walk from the MRT station to get to Asus...


what??? they closed a "backdoor" ... unconceivable! (  )


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 20, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> what??? they closed a "backdoor" ... unconceivable! (  )


Now now...

But yes, it really happened and everyone at Asus got pissed off about it. Apparently they made some "special" agreement to allow Asus staff through in the morning.
I know some really weird "facts".

It just struck me that both Asus and MSI are located close to a Costco.








						Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. · No. 69, Lide St, Zhonghe District, New Taipei City, Taiwan 235
					

★★★★☆ · Electronics manufacturer




					goo.gl
				




Gigabyte on the other hand sold half of its office building to HTC and then realised they actually needed the space...








						GIGABYTE · No. 6, Baoqiang Rd, Xindian District, New Taipei City, Taiwan 231
					

★★★☆☆ · Electronics manufacturer




					goo.gl
				




Biostars HQ is located behind an apartment building you have to walk through to get to their office, very odd and hard to find.




__





						BIOSTAR-MB - Google Search
					





					g.page
				




Before Asus' new HQ, ECS actually had the nicest HQ building.








						Elitegroup/ Tstar Procurement · No. 239, Section 2, Tiding Blvd, Neihu District, Taipei City, Taiwan 114
					

★★★★☆ · Electronics manufacturer




					goo.gl
				




Come to think of it, I've never been to ASRock's HQ.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 20, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Now now...
> 
> But yes, it really happened and everyone at Asus got pissed off about it. Apparently they made some "special" agreement to allow Asus staff through in the morning.
> I know some really weird "facts".


better know weird facts than none at all xD

well, on a side note .... i am glad of "Error 41" which brought me back on TPU more actively ... damn, i forgot how fullfilling it was to order some stuff, assemble some stuff, share some stuff ... rather than just lurk and be "content" of what i had for 4/5yrs until it ran into issues ... i guess i prefer troubleshooting and the "buying/waiting game" rather than stable boring "all is fine i do not need to fix what's not broken" daily routine hehehe 

edit:


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> the 1973 Novel from Lothar-Günther Buchheim



Is he the original author? i will have to keep an eye out for this.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Is he the original author? i will have to keep an eye out for this.


yep and also the novel was his personal experience on serving on U-96 "Der lachende Sägefisch"/"Der lachende Schwertfisch_"_ as a war correspondent (photographer )








						Lothar-Günther Buchheim - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> yep and also the novel was his personal experience on serving on U-96 "Der lachende Sägefisch"/"Der lachende Schwertfisch_"_ as a war correspondent (photographer )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, fucking brave guy. Must have been truly terrifying been depth charged.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 20, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> ====================================================
> 
> Got another toy in mail today: Ubiquiti Edgerouter 10X.
> While setting it up and playing around with feature is fun, Monday is sure gonna be not-so-fun... Gotta redo the entire network at the office. It's a tiny network, but with so many nuances and bandaids piling up over the years, that a post-work headache is guaranteed.
> View attachment 173953View attachment 173954


So, question about your Router?  How did setup go? I had a nightmare trying to get ours rolling because config file. The lack of consistent GUI effectiveness seriously made me pull hair out... I'm preferring the Synology Routers these days.


----------



## silentbogo (Jul 20, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> So, question about your Router? How did setup go? I had a nightmare trying to get ours rolling because config file.


It was fine for most things, but still a bit weird. Had to look up a few things in the manual regarding dual-WAN and balancing nuances, did most of the setup through CLI.
The only thing that drove me nuts was setting up individual rules for each client in regards to WAN balancing. We had few PCs that needed only WAN1, few PCs that only worked on WAN2, and few more that needed failover. Instead of typing 3 rules I had to duplicate them for each individual client or port, which is not fun at all.
Fortunately it's in my house after we decided to get rid of physical office, so now it's a single WAN, and the entire setup process takes around 10-15min.


Ahhzz said:


> I'm preferring the Synology Routers these days.


These are hard to find in my area, and they aren't cheap. I think the RT2600AC is ~$300-400 here, which is a lot more than stateside. And my Edgerouter 10x was a tad over $110 shipped, which leaves a lot of financial leeway for dedicated WiFi AP(s) or decent mesh network.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 20, 2021)

silentbogo said:


> It was fine for most things, but still a bit weird. Had to look up a few things in the manual regarding dual-WAN and balancing nuances, did most of the setup through CLI.
> The only thing that drove me nuts was setting up individual rules for each client in regards to WAN balancing. We had few PCs that needed only WAN1, few PCs that only worked on WAN2, and few more that needed failover. Instead of typing 3 rules I had to duplicate them for each individual client or port, which is not fun at all.
> Fortunately it's in my house after we decided to get rid of physical office, so now it's a single WAN, and the entire setup process takes around 10-15min.
> 
> These are hard to find in my area, and they aren't cheap. I think the RT2600AC is ~$300-400 here, which is a lot more than stateside. And my Edgerouter 10x was a tad over $110 shipped, which leaves a lot of financial leeway for dedicated WiFi AP(s) or decent mesh network.


Yikes!! that's a serious difference! Well, glad it worked out well for you . If you do manage to catch one at a steal, tho, they're pretty serious monsters, and it's all GUI, which made me happy lol


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 20, 2021)

Got some LED strips to finally get rid of my ghetto frosted-lamp-behind-monitor bias light. Can't keep having my desk a foot out from the wall so I can stack my frosted lamp on top of my Glenfiddich box on top of a small table under the table just so I can work at night.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 20, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Got some LED strips to finally get rid of my ghetto frosted-lamp-behind-monitor bias light.


I did that with my 3 monitors, looked good until all 3 strips fell off, not at the same time, tried different tapes, small strips of duct tape worked best, but not always easy to clean off


----------



## freeagent (Jul 20, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Got some LED strips to finally get rid of my ghetto frosted-lamp-behind-monitor bias light. Can't keep having my desk a foot out from the wall so I can stack my frosted lamp on top of my Glenfiddich box on top of a small table under the table just so I can work at night.


Who said pimpin ain’t easy? Looks good mang.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 21, 2021)

My Lamborghini arrived today..... It arrived in pieces though.... Let's see what I can make of it...   

















2 300+ pages instruction books!


----------



## budgetgaming (Jul 21, 2021)

Bought New Corsair H115i Elite Capellix 280mm for my ITX case.....so that it can manage to cool my i9 10900K in my NR200P....


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2021)

I am no data horder but I want to replace 2x4TB drives with one drive.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2021)

budgetgaming said:


> Bought New Corsair H115i Elite Capellix 280mm for my ITX case.....so that it can manage to cool my i9 10900K in my NR200P....


I'm selling my H115i (non capellix) because i hate icue... ah, personal preference is an odd beast


----------



## budgetgaming (Jul 22, 2021)

Got it on discount, not realy much on icue, and also the fan noise is noisy when you put on balance i like arctic but the hose is too stiff, deepcool does not have 280 model in my country, so does EKWB, the only choise i have is NZXT and is full price... I would love to go custom soft tube loop but again i have to buy 280 rad from aliexpress.... So h115i is the only fast option but it gets the job done i think


Mussels said:


> I'm selling my H115i (non capellix) because i hate icue... ah, personal preference is an odd beast


----------



## r9 (Jul 22, 2021)

World meet the ghetto panda:
$30 outemu hotswapable keyboad, $18 PBT keycaps, $24 Glorious pandas and $5 super lube. 
In action


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 22, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> 4year old daughter helping me with the computer lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 208256


Reminds me of the needler in Halo, LOL.


----------



## s3thra (Jul 22, 2021)

r9 said:


> World meet the ghetto panda:
> $30 outemu hotswapable keyboad, $18 PBS keycaps, $24 Glorious pandas and $5 super lube.


Hmm, I like those front printed keycaps.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2021)

$150 Au, got a guys custom water setup he upgraded from










These koolance QDC's are CHONKY boys at 13mm/19mm. I really want an easy remove GPU in this setup.





240mm and 360mm rads, alphacools





Fittings are a mix of two sizes, but i'll work with that for the QDC's, in a simple loop like this, the flow restriction/problems from using two hose sizes is negligible.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 22, 2021)

New board yay. Now I can retire my last Intel rig.


----------



## Valantar (Jul 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> $150 Au, got a guys custom water setup he upgraded from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is a steal for that price. Congrats!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 22, 2021)

Well well, look who showed up 4 days earlier than expected. In addition to air and ground services, Purolator must have a domestic teleportation service as well  

Also, G.skill seems to have fixed the one gripe I had about their packaging. Now you can see the sticker on the DIMMs themselves through a window on the box, which shows you the 042 code and is arguably all you need to know about them. Not that it should matter for a 3600CL14 kit, but definitely for 3200CL16.


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 22, 2021)

Bought one of these a while back for me and just got another for a friend. Pure sine wave with buck-boost AVR. Very quiet fanless operation.



Don't let that lightning strike twice


----------



## freeagent (Jul 22, 2021)

So I have her ready to be mounted, it’s so cute 









Edit:

And the best part?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 22, 2021)

new monochrome look, glad to be rid of the yellow TUF tramp stamp


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2021)

Brain smarted out how to mix two sized connectors in one loop: G1/4 F-F extenders!





purchased, but wont arrive til after the weekend (they dont do weekend shipping here)


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> glad to be rid of the yellow TUF tramp stamp


Mine won’t post 

Might have to flash, so far unsuccessful with that too.. have a feeling I have to pull the CPU to do it. Tomorrow I will try. I’m done for today


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Mine won’t post
> 
> Might have to flash, so far unsuccessful with that too.. have a feeling I have to pull the CPU to do it. Tomorrow I will try. I’m done for today



Hopefully newegg didn't send you a dead board their qc on refurbished/open box leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> new monochrome look, glad to be rid of the yellow TUF tramp stamp



I have a B450 TUF with the tramp stamp on it.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Hopefully newegg didn't send you a dead board their qc on refurbished/open box leaves a lot to be desired.


Yeah.. I am pretty sure this board is dead.. I will dig right in tomorrow though.. sometime..


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yeah.. I am pretty sure this board is dead.. I will dig right in tomorrow though.. sometime..


Hi,
Egg don't like refunding either.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Egg don't like refunding either.


I'm totally ok with that, something that works would be nice.. just goes to show.. if it sounds too good to be true, it is. That will probably be my last open box/refurb purchase. It was a really good deal.. 

Now I know why..


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I'm totally ok with that, something that works would be nice.. just goes to show.. if it sounds too good to be true, it is. That will probably be my last open box/refurb purchase. It was a really good deal..
> 
> Now I know why..


Hi,
Like your attitude  
Might get lucky and only needs newer bios ?


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Like your attitude
> Might get lucky and only needs newer bios ?


Thanks buddy!

Im hoping it’s just a bios thing. I tried 2 GPUs on it. I will pull the cooler and cpu tomorrow and try to flash. I am kicking myself for selling my 3600xt a few weeks ago..


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Not as fancy as his but hopefully it will do as I ask
> 
> View attachment 208596



the MSI B-550 torpedo mobo was on sale for 117 on prime day sale... I almost got it just in-case I decided to do a build again... and then the 5900x was in stock yesterday at 535 on amazon... i regret not getting both. great prices i will probably never see again.



iBruceypoo said:


> I'm keeping both ddr4 hyperspeed mem kits and that's just the way it is.
> 
> View attachment 209390



that's a hella nice daily OC on ram you have mate. very nice.  the only thing I find odd is why in the heck didn't you go with the 1tb 850 nvme drive to get those million IOPS. /shrug


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> the MSI B-550 torpedo mobo was on sale for 117 on prime day sale... I almost got it just in-case I decided to do a build again... and then the 5900x was in stock yesterday at 535 on amazon... i regret not getting both. great prices i will probably never see again.
> 
> 
> 
> that's a hella nice daily OC on ram you have mate. very nice.  the only thing I find odd is why in the heck didn't you go with the 1tb 850 nvme drive to get those million IOPS. /shrug


Ah, my work files being text maintain very small file capacity, so I've never had to purchase high capacity HDDs or SSDs.

I do enjoy the speed and responsiveness of the WD_Black SN850, but the buy was only experimental my first PCIe 4.0 with the new Z590 motherboard, so didn't want to spend too much only $119 moving from Optane 900P and waiting for Optane gen 2 PCIe 4.0 to arrive later this year for client.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 23, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Ah, my work files being text maintain very small file capacity, so I've never had to purchase high capacity HDDs or SSDs.
> 
> I do enjoy the speed and responsiveness of the WD_Black SN850, but the buy was only experimental my first PCIe 4.0 with the new Z590 motherboard, so didn't want to spend too much only $119 moving from Optane 900P and waiting for Optane gen 2 PCIe 4.0 to arrive later this year for client.
> 
> View attachment 209398



I didn't realize the 500gb drive scored so well still... wow...


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I didn't realize the 500gb drive scored so well still... wow...



Yea it scores well and costs so much less like the 11600K and both are equally amazing super discount high performance parts.


----------



## outpt (Jul 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Mine won’t post
> 
> Might have to flash, so far unsuccessful with that too.. have a feeling I have to pull the CPU to do it. Tomorrow I will try. I’m done for today


Is it my eyes or is the socket  off center.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 23, 2021)

outpt said:


> Is it my eyes or is the socket  off center.


remind me again to never buy open box motherboard from Newegg.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

outpt said:


> Is it my eyes or is the socket  off center.


I had to trim some of the component legs around the spot where I had to mount my backplate. Some of them are so long they are pushed over.. honestly it’s the worst board I have seen in well over a decade that looked as shitty as the underside of that board. I used nail clippers to make my back plate fit. Wtf lol..





Welp.. board is dead.. wont take an update through flashback. Never had a dead board like this before. The RGB worked.. bios blinker blinked 3 times and stayed solid for a half hour. before I pulled the plug. Having the CPU out made no difference. I gave it an honest effort though, I have an RMA number and a return label. Better luck next time!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I had to trim some of the component legs around the spot where I had to mount my backplate. Some of them are so long they are pushed over.. honestly it’s the worst board I have seen in well over a decade that looked as shitty as the underside of that board. I used nail clippers to make my back plate fit. Wtf lol..
> 
> View attachment 209459
> 
> Welp.. board is dead.. wont take an update through flashback. Never had a dead board like this before. The RGB worked.. bios blinker blinked 3 times and stayed solid for a half hour. before I pulled the plug. Having the CPU out made no difference. I gave it an honest effort though, I have an RMA number and a return label. Better luck next time!



Even my dead maxicrap gene Iv would do the bios flash, but still no post.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Even my dead maxicrap gene Iv would do the bios flash, but still no post.


Really? I wonder what happened to that board..

Maxicrap haha 

I like how people make their own names. I call my Asrock Assrock, another guy I know calls deep cool deep ass which I still find hilarious for unknown reasons


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Really? I wonder what happened to that board..
> 
> Maxicrap haha
> 
> I like how people make their own names. I call my Asrock Assrock, another guy I know calls deep cool deep ass which I still find hilarious for unknown reasons



Bought it off Ebay, was DOA. powers on with PSU on, lights on. press power on, 00 lights up, no CPU, RAM or any other lights, then does a 2-3 second cycle.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> remind me again to never buy open box motherboard from Newegg.


Hi,
I did worse
Open box off ebay x299 apex works great so one can get lucky for a fraction of the price


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

So with that little board, it turns on just fine.. RGB lights up right away, all fans start moving. Hangs on yellow light that blinks a few times, then GPU fans on my GTX 580 ramp to max and green light turns on to pair up with yellow light just below it and just stays like that. If I put my GTX980 in, the exact same system behavior happens, but the GPU fans just sit there and twitch a little, not making a single revolution. System fans are never full blast, and never ramp, just quiet.. including the CPU fan which spins at about 650 if I were to guess.

Try to flash the bios using the button results in 3 blinks of a green LED onboard, and then a few blinks from the LED on my usb stick and then just solid green. I tried a Corsair and a Transcend. I tried CPU in and out, tried 2 different sets of ram in all different configs to see if maybe I had a bad stick, they all work in my Strix.. so I don't know. I don't even think having a Matisse CPU would be of any benefit right now. I have no clue what is wrong or if the person who bought it before me did something to it. I can only assume Newegg doesnt check this stuff out? Slap it on a bench plug some shit in and see if it does something.. takes like 2 minutes..


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 23, 2021)

This finally arrived from Newegg. $249 was a lot cheaper than anyplace else I saw online. It was also cheaper than some lower powered PSU's from Seasonic.


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I did worse
> Open box off ebay x299 apex works great so one can get lucky for a fraction of the price


Years ago I bought an open box Asus Sabertooth X79 during Black Friday on Newegg. It arrived DOA so they sent me a brand new one in exchange with an advanced RMA and it's still in regular use today.


----------



## maxfly (Jul 23, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> This finally arrived from Newegg. $249 was a lot cheaper than anyplace else I saw online. It was also cheaper than some lower powered PSU's from Seasonic.


Wooow sweet deal!


----------



## Lindatje (Jul 23, 2021)

The LG OLED48C16LA.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 24, 2021)

Returned the IcyDock RAID1 box to Amazon within the 30day window.

Kept the teddy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> So I have her ready to be mounted, it’s so cute
> 
> View attachment 209326View attachment 209327View attachment 209328
> 
> ...


is that a ARO-M14 black from Thermalright? I loved the Macho back then, when i saw the ARO-M14 as a "special AM4" i wanted it ... but none in stock neither orange nor black ... oh, well ... not complaining the Enermax ETS-T50 Axe ARGB turned out to be quite alright (good, even ) only letdown, the ETS-T50 did not turn to be bundled with a "long screwdriver"  (nothing that could not be fixed with "iFixit" tho  the flexible extension was just the right size   ) unlike the review sample on tpu or the Macho at the time.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 24, 2021)

Lindatje said:


> The LG OLED48C16LA.
> 
> View attachment 209536



Nice, the sadest thing about the C1 is the panel is only native 50/60Hz: https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/a1-oled

Last year model CX is native 100Hz I do not know why LG choose to cut down the native Hz for the C1 2021 model.

Which was why I took the CX model instead I got at demo price of £449/€525/$617 with almost 2 years of warranty


----------



## Valantar (Jul 24, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice, the sadest thing about the C1 is the panel is only native 50/60Hz: https://www.rtings.com/tv/reviews/lg/a1-oled
> 
> Last year model CX is native 100Hz I do not know why LG choose to cut down the native Hz for the C1 2021 model.
> 
> Which was why I took the CX model instead I got at demo price of £449/€525/$617 with almost 2 years of warranty


That's a review of the "budget" A1, not the C1. C-series are 120Hz panels.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 24, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Returned the IcyDock RAID1 box to Amazon within the 30day window.
> 
> Kept the teddy.


So what happened with the IcyDock?


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 24, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> So what happened with the IcyDock?


Long story long. lol

That IcyDock RAID1 box worked fine, I really liked it, but found another RAID1 and 0 box with more sophisticated software and backplane and LCD display etc for only $40more.

So grabbed that one by Taiwan company - RAIDON, then it's display factory coating began peeling off, eek gads! 

So I sent that one also back to Amazon, and RAIDON is sending me a slightly newer sku with software scheduling - direct from Taiwan.








This is the newer one, now on it's way. Only a 2-bay but I really love the aesthetic. And yes, I'll need to paint the chassis a nice textured black. 










						RAIDON:InTANK-iR2024S
					

RAIDON is a professional data backup (data storage solution) provider focusing on designing and manufacturing RAID data backup storage products.




					www.raidon.com.tw


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 24, 2021)

Been dragging my feet on this one..... Should last me a year or two. I saw that @freeagent picked up a 5900X and him having a better cpu didn't sit well with me


----------



## khemist (Jul 24, 2021)

I can haz?.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 24, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I saw that @freeagent picked up a 5900X and him having a better cpu didn't sit well with me


 Congrats man, she should give your old CPU a good dusting


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Congrats man, she should give your old CPU a good dusting



Should handle Minesweeper no problems.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 24, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Should handle Minesweeper no problems.


It'll do minesweeper and solitaire at the same time bro


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That's a review of the "budget" A1, not the C1. C-series are 120Hz panels.


Yup, A1 is 60 Hz, anything else are native 120 Hz panels.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jul 24, 2021)

Goldenfir 240GB SSD. At first I thought it was doubtful, but so far it has met my expectations.


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 24, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Goldenfir 240GB SSD


Could you post the results in the CDM thread? I wonder how it stacks up against the more established brands.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That's a review of the "budget" A1, not the C1. C-series are 120Hz panels.



Ah yeah, damn I am sleeping here because my email box has been booming with LG OLED for good prices lately they where all A1 once   

Because this is one panel I wouldn't touch, I rather go CX or C1 because they are both 100Hz native panels.

I hope that @Lindatje got it for a good price at least, dreaming of a 55inch CX for the other room too but that will just be a dream have some other things that needs to be a reality first.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 24, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Ah yeah, damn I am sleeping here because my email box has been booming with LG OLED for good prices lately they where all A1 once
> 
> Because this is one panel I wouldn't touch, I rather go CX or C1 because they are both 100Hz native panels.
> 
> I hope that @Lindatje got it for a good price at least, dreaming of a 55inch CX for the other room too but that will just be a dream have some other things that needs to be a reality first.




yep the A1 is junk.  for those who don't care about high refresh though its fine. some people just want to watch movies and don't care about games, for them A1 is fine


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 209678
> 
> View attachment 209679
> 
> ...


These ain't your Grandfather's Legos 
_
"Luke, I am your Grandfather" _


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 25, 2021)

well i would be a prime target for a A1  although 2880x1620p75, aka 3k, is my sweetspot... but few of my games reach 75fps or above ... and those who do ... i barely see any difference in them when i tested a 120hz+ panel, from 30 to 60/75 i do ... i guess i am getting old ... 

well i said 1080p30 was enough some years before but my actual screen showed me i was wrong hehe ... although i am in the market for a 32"+ 1440/1620 60hz+ 4ms max curved (1500R or less ) but my actual screen is a IPS ... not sure i would go back to a VA, although i have a VA from Phillips (1080p60 27") for my Mi Box S and i would love to use the X58222 for the box

maybe an *AOC CQ32G2SE*

Well ... a GPU will be "needed" tho ... my 1070 is getting old ... and i start to see some others in stock, mostly 3060 at the same outrageous price i saw with the aforementioned 1070 ... heck 520+chf was already overpriced for a 1070 at launch or close to launch  and the only one at that price ,is a Gainward Pegasus 12gb, meaning compact card .... i would hate that .... given the case i have xD, and i am sure not spending 850chf~ for a 3070 Ti 8gb (and that's the cheapest ... i even saw some plain 3070 at 1100chf+  ) not that i want a RTX .... but red side 6700XT would be 800chf+


----------



## Lindatje (Jul 25, 2021)

@puma99dk|
That's right, the price was relatively low at €950.
that's why I bought it because the LG is normally €1300 here where I live.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 25, 2021)

Lindatje said:


> @puma99dk|
> That's right, the price was relatively low at €950.
> that's why I bought it because the LG is normally €1300 here where I live.



Nice, sounds like a really good deal like the one I got on my demo unit which was just a retail without a box and almost full warranty


----------



## Valantar (Jul 25, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice, sounds like a really good deal like the one I got on my demo unit which was just a retail without a box and almost full warranty


Demo OLED sounds a bit scary to me - how long has it been on the store floor? Typically those displays are run constantly at max brightness (in special "retail demo" modes that increase overall brightness and color saturation) for at least the opening hours of the store (though likely longer - I doubt they bother to configure every demo TV to match those hours exactly, and they might run 24/7). For an OLED, even with LG's excellent WOLED implementation limiting burn-in, that can lead to some significant panel degradation. It might not be very visible right now, but the lifespan of the unit might already have been significantly shortened. If nothing else, I'd keep a very close eye on it. And of course if used as a PC display, use all possible means to avoid further degradation (avoid sustained high brightness uses like web browsing; autohide the taskbar, avoid desktop icons, use a desktop background slideshow, avoid long-term play of games with high contrast UI elements, etc.). That price sounds like an absolute steal, so if it's good that's great, but I wouldn't expect it to last all that long.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Demo OLED sounds a bit scary to me - how long has it been on the store floor? Typically those displays are run constantly at max brightness (in special "retail demo" modes that increase overall brightness and color saturation) for at least the opening hours of the store (though likely longer - I doubt they bother to configure every demo TV to match those hours exactly, and they might run 24/7). For an OLED, even with LG's excellent WOLED implementation limiting burn-in, that can lead to some significant panel degradation. It might not be very visible right now, but the lifespan of the unit might already have been significantly shortened. If nothing else, I'd keep a very close eye on it. And of course if used as a PC display, use all possible means to avoid further degradation (avoid sustained high brightness uses like web browsing; autohide the taskbar, avoid desktop icons, use a desktop background slideshow, avoid long-term play of games with high contrast UI elements, etc.). That price sounds like an absolute steal, so if it's good that's great, but I wouldn't expect it to last all that long.



Mine was sold as a demo unit because the retail package was missing after it's been unpacked and plugged in for testing and comes with almost 2yrs warranty so I am not worried.

I am not sure how you can misplace such a large retail box but I guess it happens


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 27, 2021)

56% the size of the H510, but still fits ATX and is _technically_ still SFF? Crazy how it's barely bigger than a Cooler Master NR200 (~18.25L vs. 19.4L internal), but ATX boards are 2.5x the size of ITX.

Went with grey this time, the white panels on the Cerberus were too jarring.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 27, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> 56% the size of the H510, but still fits ATX and is _technically_ still SFF? Crazy how it's barely bigger than a Cooler Master NR200 (~18.25L vs. 19.4L internal), but ATX boards are 2.5x the size of ITX.
> 
> Went with grey this time, the white panels on the Cerberus were too jarring.



SFF Chad Approves!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 27, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> 56% the size of the H510, but still fits ATX and is _technically_ still SFF? Crazy how it's barely bigger than a Cooler Master NR200 (~18.25L vs. 19.4L internal), but ATX boards are 2.5x the size of ITX.
> 
> Went with grey this time, the white panels on the Cerberus were too jarring.



please show finished build when done... i'm confused as crap where the PSU goes...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> please show finished build when done... i'm confused as crap where the PSU goes...



Looks like  Cerberus X case so the psu goes in the top right corner. Although I've also seen it with the psu in the top left corner as well..... Very interesting case.







						Cerberus X | Sliger
					

Sliger Designs is a manufacturing company based in the United States specializing in computer cases and systems.




					www.sliger.com


----------



## Valantar (Jul 27, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> 56% the size of the H510, but still fits ATX and is _technically_ still SFF? Crazy how it's barely bigger than a Cooler Master NR200 (~18.25L vs. 19.4L internal), but ATX boards are 2.5x the size of ITX.
> 
> Went with grey this time, the white panels on the Cerberus were too jarring.


The Cerberus and Cerberus X are still some of my favourite cases out there. Love it! Looking forward to seeing the build.


lynx29 said:


> please show finished build when done... i'm confused as crap where the PSU goes...


Depends on what choices you make when ordering (included brackets/mounts), but it can fit a vertically mounted SFX (or ATX? Can't quite remember) PSU in the front top with an extension cable, it can fit an ATX or SFX PSU above the CPU area (where that 92mm fan is mounted), or it can fit an SFX PSU in place of the bottom three PCIe slot covers (while still allowing for the use of a full ATX motherboard). Which is the best depends on cooling needs, AIC needs, etc. Bottom PSU is good for fitting an AIO in the front and a single AIC; front PSU is good for CPU air cooling + however many AICs you want, rear-top PSU is good for front AIO+more than one AIC.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 27, 2021)

Valantar said:


> The Cerberus and Cerberus X are still some of my favourite cases out there. Love it! Looking forward to seeing the build.
> 
> Depends on what choices you make when ordering (included brackets/mounts), but it can fit a vertically mounted SFX (or ATX? Can't quite remember) PSU in the front top with an extension cable, it can fit an ATX or SFX PSU above the CPU area (where that 92mm fan is mounted), or it can fit an SFX PSU in place of the bottom three PCIe slot covers (while still allowing for the use of a full ATX motherboard). Which is the best depends on cooling needs, AIC needs, etc. Bottom PSU is good for fitting an AIO in the front and a single AIC; front PSU is good for CPU air cooling + however many AICs you want, rear-top PSU is good for front AIO+more than one AIC.



It's over in the other thread, though I might take some more photos during the day tmr, this was just practice working with the Godox SL60W








						Your PC ATM
					

Oh so thats how it looks. Nice.  Is the pc turned like that on purpose or maybe consider turning the image 180 Degrees. I can do it for you, if you would like that.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




The rear SFX bracket is good for watercooling, if I had balls I'd probably get that and do rads in the bottom and the front. Unfortunately rear SFX/ATX is horrible for aircooling so SFX internal is the only way.

I initially flipped the rear NF-A9, thinking I'd get some extra intake from the back and encourage more exhaust up the top where the A9x14 is. BIG MISTAKE. CPU, RAM and GPU were all struggling big time, imagine that, moar intake isn't always better.

I put it back to exhaust like I always had it and voila, CPU back to normal, GPU back to normal, and RAM comparable to open testbench. Looks like I can run my 3800CL14 profile again. With the fan the wrong way around, DIMM temps were something like 6 degrees higher, even with the A9x14 helping exhaust out the top.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 27, 2021)

I like how you can order it for SFX or ATX. And all the other options including the top, handle and feet
It's steel case right? The feet and handle aluminum








						Cerberus X | Sliger
					

Sliger Designs is a manufacturing company based in the United States specializing in computer cases and systems.




					www.sliger.com


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 27, 2021)

Jetster said:


> I like how you can order it for SFX or ATX. And all the other options including the top, handle and feet
> It's steel case right? The feet and handle aluminum
> 
> 
> ...



Frame is steel I think, but the panels are alu. A bit different than what you usually see though, 5052 powdercoated as opposed to the usual 6061 CNC. Still, panels are on the thick side at 2mm, but it's not exactly Ghost S1-level fit and finish.

But I like that it's no-nonsense and functional.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 27, 2021)

my 3rd RDNA 2 Card (after two 6900XTs)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

Was 29 quid  is a raystorm block still good enough.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2021)

Got all those new fittings and doodads installed: (this had microbubbles due to filling, but it looked cooooool)






"Acid green" coolant had me raiding my old 80s toy box...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jul 28, 2021)

Seems ok.



About 8c cooler than the 5800X running Blender for an hour 66/67 vs 75/76c........ More than I was expecting at my mandated 800rpm max fan speeds.


Runs slightly warmer during gaming just like the 5800X did.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 28, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Seems ok.
> 
> View attachment 210160
> 
> ...


Congratulations, sweet new CPU.  

Grabbed this Icy Dock flexiDOCK MB014SP-B SATA 4-bay for only $62. No hardware RAID but you simply push raw drives in Hot Swap - no drive caddies to mess with.

And the blue pwr/activity lighting is a nice touch

Not sure how that one Samsung 860 Pro SSD got all scratched and bent up, spent it's entire life in a drive caddy, looks like a truck ran over it.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 28, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> No hardware RAID but you simply push raw drives in Hot Swap - no drive caddies to mess with.


Raw doggin it 

Atta boy


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Raw doggin it
> 
> Atta boy



Ya just shove the drive in, raw and reckless! 

That RAIDON RAID1/RAID0 box was $245 man. I mean it's really nice but this enclosure works great and only $62. Wow! 






						MB014SP-B_flexiDOCK Series_REMOVABLE 2.5" SSD / HDD ENCLOSURES_ICY DOCK manufacturer Removable enclosure, Screwless hard drive enclosure, SAS SATA Mobile Rack, DVR Surveillance Recording, Video Audio Editing, SATA portable hard drive enclosure
					

ICY DOCK product page overview description for SATA/SAS/NVMe rugged mobile rack enclosures.




					www.icydock.com
				








						RAIDON:InTANK-iR2024S
					

RAIDON is a professional data backup (data storage solution) provider focusing on designing and manufacturing RAID data backup storage products.




					www.raidon.com.tw


----------



## freeagent (Jul 28, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Ya just shove the drive in, raw and reckless!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that is sweet!

Just close your eyes and jam into any hole. I can only imagine that type of freedom!


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Man that is sweet!
> 
> Just close your eyes and jam into any hole. I can only imagine that type of freedom!



You're gonna get in trouble with the innuendo thread police man. lolol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> "Acid green" coolant had me raiding my old 80s toy box...


Sheer awesome!!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2021)

Turns out my NF-A14 2000rpm wasn't actually dead. Since I bought a NF-A14 2000rpm IP67 thinking the former was dead, may as well push-pull the NH-C14S.

The CPU temp improvement (~2C or so, probably gets it on par or better than U14S) is no surprise, but the second fan enables a big improvements in DIMM temps, maxed at exactly 44.9/44.6C in mem testing. That's identical to being on the bench with a dedicated 92mm RAM fan, and compared to 50.1C with the janky 92mm exhaust fan I put in there a few days ago. B-die @ 1.5V VDIMM.

The best part is that the 2000rpm industrial 140mm is MUCH quieter than a 1500rpm 92mm  it's as quiet as 1 x 140mm at idle, and a bit louder in load.

So remember, it's not about the airflow, it's about how you use it  I did offset the second fan slightly towards the DIMMs to get more air where it matters.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 29, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Turns out my NF-A14 2000rpm wasn't actually dead. Since I bought a NF-A14 2000rpm IP67 thinking the former was dead, may as well push-pull the NH-C14S.
> 
> The CPU temp improvement (~2C or so, probably gets it on par or better than U14S) is no surprise, but the second fan enables a big improvements in DIMM temps, maxed at exactly 44.9/44.6C in mem testing. That's identical to being on the bench with a dedicated 92mm RAM fan, and compared to 50.1C with the janky 92mm exhaust fan I put in there a few days ago. B-die @ 1.5V VDIMM.
> 
> ...


Push and Pull with the beloved Noctua downfiring C14S cooler?

This man loves the pure science of enclosed spaces.

Why didn't I ever think of that? Thank you hyper-intelligent smart brother.

That's the greatest Noctua happiest ending episode ever. 

And now it's time for, @freeagent  to grind his push and pull nomenclature.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 29, 2021)

MicroCenter has 5 LG CX OLED 48" in stock at the nearest branch to where I live... about a 2 hour drive from me...  $1,099

I'M SERIOUSLY CONSIDERING GOING IN THE MORNING RIGHT WHEN THEY OPEN...

agh that is such a great price for such a legendary screen... @nguyen I know you own this one... and I completely agree with your earlier statement about the move to that screen is the biggest upgrade in immersive gaming experience you have had in years.

OLED is truly next level, especially if you game in a room with blackout curtains (which I do)

I don't think I can resist at this price point.


----------



## nguyen (Jul 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> MicroCenter has 5 LG CX OLED 48" in stock at the nearest branch to where I live... about a 2 hour drive from me...  $1,099
> 
> I'M SERIOUSLY CONSIDERING GOING IN THE MORNING RIGHT WHEN THEY OPEN...
> 
> ...



Go for it man, I'm sure MMO will look like the best AAA games on the OLED CX


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 29, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Go for it man, I'm sure MMO will look like the best AAA games on the OLED CX



I mean even Indie games that have dark scenes a lot... like say Limbo or INSIDE... are going to be next gen on an OLED.... imo anyway.


----------



## nguyen (Jul 29, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I mean even Indie games that have dark scenes a lot... like say Limbo or INSIDE... are going to be next gen on an OLED.... imo anyway.



Yes with infinite contrast and low brightness level, your eyes will forever be in your debt for treating them well


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 29, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Yes with infinite contrast and low brightness level, your eyes will forever be in your debt for treating them well



OLED was created by the Gods and Titans during their first treaty signing of Milky Way Galaxy Peace For All

In celebration, unlike ages past when the Gods granted us fire, together... they gave us OLED!

ALL HAIL!!! THE GODS AND TITANS OF THE COSMOS!!!
OLED IS LIFE!
OLED IS LOVE!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 29, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Push and Pull with the beloved Noctua downfiring C14S cooler?
> 
> This man loves the pure science of enclosed spaces.
> 
> ...


Push/Pull is awesome man! I used it on Ultra 120 Extreme, H100, True Spirit 140 Power, Le Grand Macho RT.. works great!

When you are chasing c's each one counts right? Even if your trouble only adds up to just a few c.. And when I was grinding about it I was not thinking about a bedroom setup.. just the rawness of it all performance wise.. Although now I am old and it gets tiring..

But.. industrials still smoke pretty much every consumer fan in every possible way, including noise 

But now because I am getting older I am looking at consumer fans..


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Push/Pull is awesome man! I used it on Ultra 120 Extreme, H100, True Spirit 140 Power, Le Grand Macho RT.. works great!
> 
> When you are chasing c's each one counts right? Even if your trouble only adds up to just a few c.. And when I was grinding about it I was not thinking about a bedroom setup.. just the rawness of it all performance wise.. Although now I am old and it gets tiring..
> 
> ...


I'm out see ya.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 29, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> 'm out see ya.


Hey brotha.. I do like to run f@h too, and back in the day when I started getting a little serious with it I was running a 6 core Xeon with GTX 570's in SLi popping 850w PSU's like they were candy  Those fans helped out quite a bit.. and they just happen to still be alive, and I am running f@h again  I am just a geek with nerd like tendencies 

And honestly.. I don't even know how to use MS word to make a Resume.. I need help from her..

One of my darkest secrets right there my man 

Edit:

Also if you know of a link that could help with that problem I would click it you know..


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 29, 2021)

First time for everything - gonna run them with brown pads just to get a rise out of the Noctua haters jk


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 30, 2021)

I got a Ardunio Undo starter kit
this will be funs


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 30, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I got a Ardunio Undo starter kit
> this will be funsView attachment 210376View attachment 210375


Yup! If you dig into this, you'll have a lot of fun(and frustration, but don't give up) and learn a lot doing it!


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yup! If you dig into this, you'll have a lot of fun(and frustration, but don't give up) and learn a lot doing it!


i also love how easy it is to get new stuff
like ive got this starter kit
and if i want more Resistors its like 80 cents for like 10 and same for most screens and sensors


----------



## r9 (Jul 30, 2021)

$22 hotswapable keyboard 
I put in Glorious pandas and outemu brown.
And used the keycaps that came with the top keyboard.
$14 Akko Rose red switches - Super light and smooth put them on the top keyboard.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2021)

Excited about a new PSU. Shortest 1000w power supply made


----------



## Valantar (Jul 30, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Excited about a new PSU. Shortest 1000w power supply made


Nice! Though Silverstone begs to differ: https://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-SX1000-Platinum-Modular-SX1000-LPT/dp/B08QCQFNFC


----------



## Jetster (Jul 31, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Nice! Though Silverstone begs to differ: https://www.amazon.com/Silverstone-SX1000-Platinum-Modular-SX1000-LPT/dp/B08QCQFNFC


Ok forgot to put Shortest ATX  1000 w PSU
But its the same length so technically still the shortest


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jul 31, 2021)

Joined The Razer Cult the other day with my purchase of the Viper Mini to replace my old Logitech mouse (G300 I think it is, but the old silver and black one with the red bottom) I use on my laptop (because track pads are from satan's butthole). Also was gifted the Razer Basilisk V2 after trying it out at Best Buy (yeah, I know, but it's all I got around here now). Its replaced my beloved HyperX Pulsefire Surge.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 31, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> (because track pads are from satan's butthole)


Win! Thank You for that. I laughed for 3 solid minutes.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 31, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Excited about a new PSU. Shortest 1000w power supply made


Now you can save for a modern Tape measure with centimetres on it.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 31, 2021)

5866Mhz DDR4, this Hynix kit is so easy.

This screenshot is just XMP2 and DRAM Frequency set to 5866Mhz. No timings tightened from XMP and No CPU overclock. (YET!)

The IMC inside this 11600K - _The little i5 that could! _


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 31, 2021)

nguyen said:


> Yes with infinite contrast and low brightness level, your eyes will forever be in your debt for treating them well


the low brightness isn't actually all that bad.  For point brightnesd the b9 I have actually will do 800 nits, ~600 at 80% coverage.  That is pretty bright.



lexluthermiester said:


> Win! Thank You for that. I laughed for 3 solid minutes.


I still remember Mr Cleans buttcrack.

Sorry, that's from the lounge, when I described my experience accidentally tasting CRC electronics cleaner...

I'll see myself out.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 31, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I still remember Mr Cleans buttcrack.
> 
> Sorry, that's from the lounge, *when I described my experience accidentally tasting CRC electronics cleaner.*..
> 
> I'll see myself out.


Well now that's weird, I've never had any issues with the taste at all.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 31, 2021)

_*Ma new ROG strix 3070 Ti OC edition*_












and soo tiny - i was afraid it could be too huge for my case....


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 31, 2021)

This mem kit will do:

5333Mhz CL20 1.600v
5600Mhz CL21 1.625v
5866Mhz CL22 1.725v Yeow! 

...DDR4 module temps 32C - 34C even at 1.725v, open air bench and that Noctua Industrial PWM 2000rpm overhangs the NH-P1 heatsink a few millimeters and blows directly down onto the DDR4.

Going with 5600Mhz CL21 for the new daily work OC - words cannot describe how it feels. 

















When this 5333 kit arrived, I was simply hoping my little 11600K i5's IMC could do the 5333 XMP - if not then sending back to Newegg. That was the plan. 

Had no idea the 11600K would be capable of 5600Mhz and 5866Mhz - simply astounded.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jul 31, 2021)

With the advise of the people in this forums, I have bought some items they have suggested.

Some cheapo no-named 45 and 90 degree brass fittings I can find. 2$ each and they dont leak. I honestly cant find the difference from named brands.





Some 90 degree non rotary fittings from Bykski. $10 USD for 4 of em. Another 3 port rotary fitting from Barrow for $6. And a flow meter that would be used as a mini-res for around $8USD.






Just waiting for the PU 13mm tubing to re-do the loop.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Jul 31, 2021)

Wow, I got so many watercooling parts I need to sell, maybe start with the rads. 

Although they are gorgeous.

A collectible set of Stormtroopers.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 31, 2021)

So I got a Asus crosshair impact, I can't decide if to fit it's worth the effort now.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 1, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> So I got a Asus crosshair impact, I can't decide if to fit it's worth the effort now.



If they've updated the PCB with a new revision in line with B550 then it should be a seriously good mem OC board. Wanna see it! What case/bench is it going into?

The Impact's price really came down, huh...last time I checked it was $600cad plus and now it's just $400...a heckin deal. It's just a shame it isn't compatible with my C14S.


----------



## ixi (Aug 1, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> _*Ma new ROG strix 3070 Ti OC edition*_
> 
> View attachment 210547View attachment 210548
> 
> ...



How much did you spend? Congratz on GPU.


----------



## Anoniem (Aug 1, 2021)

Decided it was time to try something else. Gigabyte AD27QD to FV43U! I need to do some tweaking here and there I suppose. So far it's a pretty awesome experience. Might change to the M28U, not sure. Never mind the crap I had to clear my desk  @GreiverBlade , nice charger! I've got the 4x 18650 charger that's been making funny load noises since 2020


----------



## iBruceypoo (Aug 1, 2021)

Side 280mm radiator mount on the WetBench.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Aug 1, 2021)

@iBruceypoo everytime I see that little bear of yours, I smile. It's so damn cute!


----------



## Anoniem (Aug 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Did someone say "side 280mm radiator mount"?
> 
> View attachment 210628
> View attachment 210630


Watercool the memory! I'll fund it (partially)! I really want to see how far it can be pushed, you've gotten a great set  Wonder if it scales with voltage and temps. My b-die bitches when it gets over 37c


----------



## iBruceypoo (Aug 1, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Watercool the memory! I'll fund it (partially)! I really want to see how far it can be pushed, you've gotten a great set  Wonder if it scales with voltage and temps. My b-die bitches when it gets over 37c


I can already move the mem kit to a scorching 6133Mhz - 6.1GHz, just need to duplicate this guy's bios settings in this video below.

I can do it On Air *and get some super screenshots for you guys*, but I would never run that as a daily OC.

But it will be fun to replicate, I'll do it this week.

This video, I can do this - same mobo same mem kit. 












Gmr_Chick said:


> @iBruceypoo everytime I see that little bear of yours, I smile. It's so damn cute!


It's actually more than one bear - we have stand-ins.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 1, 2021)

What is stock voltage for your ram? 1.6-1.65? What can it do with 1.7-1.8v? Just lay a fan on them


----------



## Anoniem (Aug 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I can already move the mem kit to a scorching 6133Mhz - 6.1GHz, just need to duplicate this guy's bios settings in this video below.
> 
> I can do it On Air *and get some super screenshots for you guys*, but I would never run that as a daily OC.
> 
> ...


Ehhhhhhh, your kit might be able to but keep the temps under control. B-die can tickled but REALLY dislikes temps over 40-45cc in my experience. DAMN IT, you just made me look at way too expensive kits.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 1, 2021)

y'all need to stop playing around with the ram, and enjoy some gaming instead


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 1, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Ehhhhhhh, your kit might be able to but keep the temps under control. B-die can tickled but REALLY dislikes temps over 40-45cc in my experience. DAMN IT, you just made me look at way too expensive kits.



I think his 1.6V kit isn't B-die, it's DJR. CL22 or something like that. I'm not sure G.skill has binned any of the B-die SKUs for over 1.55V in the new wave of Royals and Royal Elites. I keep on hearing 45C but personally all 3 of my kits almost instantly destabilize at 50C. If it was 45C I would be so boned


----------



## iBruceypoo (Aug 1, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Ehhhhhhh, your kit might be able to but keep the temps under control. B-die can tickled but REALLY dislikes temps over 40-45cc in my experience. DAMN IT, you just made me look at way too expensive kits.



Yea, my DDR4 4800/17 b-die kit ran out of clock speed at 5066Mhz 17 17 17 37. It's an extremely versatile kit since you can also dial in gear1 3866/14 any time you want.

A wonderful Samsung kit, most likely the last and most extreme extent of DDR4 b-die that will ever exist.

I'm guessing I'm now more of a Mhz guy, than a super-low latency guy, since 5600Mhz CL21 feels so much faster for my work apps than any other bios profile.

5866Mhz CL22 also feels superb, but I need to put some hours into it before considering it as a daily. 



freeagent said:


> What is stock voltage for your ram? 1.6-1.65? What can it do with 1.7-1.8v? Just lay a fan on them



5333Mhz CL20 1.600v
5600Mhz CL21 1.625v
5866Mhz CL22 1.725v Yeow! 

I've only tested three 2hour intervals and it was 94F outside today geez. Thermals were 32C - 34C since the Noctua fan blows directly down onto the memory ddr4 modules.

I believe the higher binned modules are extremely silicon-efficient.

Can they last a 10hour workday at 1.725volts? probably not, I can add another/separate dedicated 140mm Noctua Industrial fan mounted to the fan bracket that arrived with the test bench.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 1, 2021)

ixi said:


> How much did you spend? Congratz on GPU.


i payed _1001,99_€ (sold my "3 years old" for 700€ -- so effective _*301,99€*_
basically i used the actual situation to my advance

_*



*_


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> With the advise of the people in this forums, I have bought some items they have suggested.
> 
> Some cheapo no-named 45 and 90 degree brass fittings I can find. 2$ each and they dont leak. I honestly cant find the difference from named brands.
> 
> ...



wait, how the heck are you using the flow meter as a mini res?


----------



## freeagent (Aug 1, 2021)

I should send you my Royals so you can tell me how fast they will go with an Intel setup 

Also, I find chasing numbers to be a little more fun than gaming these days, it can be just as addictive..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2021)

The rest of intels 11th gen might be poopy, but the mem controllers seem awesome from what you've achieved

does the speed show up outside of synthetic testing in anything?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 1, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> If they've updated the PCB with a new revision in line with B550 then it should be a seriously good mem OC board. Wanna see it! What case/bench is it going into?
> 
> The Impact's price really came down, huh...last time I checked it was $600cad plus and now it's just $400...a heckin deal. It's just a shame it isn't compatible with my C14S.









My pc needs a service and commander pro adding back in any way, but I would have to buy a CPU block as the monoblock of the CV7 wouldn't fit plus i would have half the memory, the bonus being i could reuse the mobo with a R5 2600(if I refit a pin well), I thought I should air cool my vega for easy removal too. but i am not sure i would gain anything at all, besides RGB control again.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 1, 2021)

I got a great deal on a memory upgrade for my server...






...a 4x8GB kit of PC3-12800E memory from Kingston for $77 after shipping and tax.






It seems my theory about memory capacity directly affecting the speed of a ZFS array was correct. I ran CrystalDiskMark set to an 8GB test file, and performance was _much _better (with 8GB of RAM, CrystalDiskMark showed significantly lower sequential performance when set to a 4GB test file). Write performance even showed a moderate improvement.



Spoiler: Results from before upgrade











It does only run at 1333MHz because of Sandy Bridge, but that really doesn't matter.

I haven't been able to run a memory test yet, but so far, this upgrade looks great.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Aug 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The rest of intels 11th gen might be poopy, but the mem controllers seem awesome from what you've achieved
> 
> does the speed show up outside of synthetic testing in anything?


I don't think AIDA 64 even knows how to read the Hynix Z590 5333Mhz DDR4 kits yet, it's only been 6weeks, not enough time to mature - AIDA needs an update.

11900K was off my list - 8 thermally inefficient cores I most likely could not cool with a simple Noctua heatsink.

Yea agree 100%, Rocket Lake is a very weird one. Grab a 6core 11600K cheap if you can get by with only 12threads and take advantage of the wonderful IMC.

But then you can only do a Per-Core overclock like 5.3 5.2 5.1 5.0 5.0 5.0, *RKL all core overclocks run too damn hot on air. *


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I don't even think AIDA 64 knows how to read the Hynix Z590 DDR4 kits over 5066mhz yet, it's only been 2months, not enough time to mature.
> 
> 11900K was off my list - 8 thermally inefficient cores I most likely could not cool with a simple heatsink.
> 
> ...


sounds like zen 3, at least people have figured out the best way to tweak PBO by now


Oh and more on topic: Got my new EK coolants in, as well as a bunch of extenders, fittings, and accesories
i wanna use an extender or two and tidy the line from CPU to GPU, but the new coolant is in, with a flow meter and hidden filter to stop my damn CPU block clogging up (EK mystic fog + second hand rad and pump = oh god why wont you flush out already - you can see some still in the goddamn GPU block after 3 flushes and cleanings, the pump i got had hidden goop)


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> wait, how the heck are you using the flow meter as a mini res?


Saw the idea on my thread where he removed the spinning thinggie and placed it at the top. This might help the air gap in my GPU block since this will be the highest point of the loop. I also have to remove the spinner since there's an aluminum rod in it.


----------



## Slyr7.62 (Aug 1, 2021)

Been working a lot and treated myself. Finally went *to a gtx 1080 from a 970*. A pretty good upgrade. The Asus Strix model is slick and cools VERY well. It's the one w/ 11Gbps memory instead of 10.  About the cooling, idles at sub-35C w/ the fans off, Load temp is sub-70C. 2 intake fans nearby to help.
For only $48, doubled my ram to 32GB for almost no reason . Also purchased a Razer Deathadder "essential" 6400 dpi mouse for only $20 on sale.
(gifted) Razer Kraken Ultimate headset. Like it so far. Much better than the older on-ear headset I had. Haven't really tested the 7.1 surround sound mode, as I'm so accustomed to plain stereo sound for a long time since I had surround setups w/ a TV.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Aug 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> wait, how the heck are you using the flow meter as a mini res?


Scientifically speaking you don't actually NEED a reservoir in any water loop, you can use *the gravity high point *in your custom loop ie: top cap of a multi-port rad - same purpose same function.

Open it while bleeding the initial fill to let the loop air escape and open it to see if your coolant is low.

But reservoirs are fun.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> But reservoirs are fun.


ehehe. my res.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 1, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Decided it was time to try something else. Gigabyte AD27QD to FV43U! I need to do some tweaking here and there I suppose. So far it's a pretty awesome experience. Might change to the M28U, not sure. Never mind the crap I had to clear my desk  @GreiverBlade , nice charger! I've got the 4x 18650 charger that's been making funny load noises since 2020


What you need is a desk to start with, that looks like a school bench...


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 1, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> y'all need to stop playing around with the ram, and enjoy some gaming instead


For some people, playing around the ram *is* the game. 



Mussels said:


> *The rest of intels 11th gen might be poopy*, but the mem controllers seem awesome from what you've achieved


I don't know what you mean, but for general use and gaming, it's just as good as any modern architecture. I expected my 11700 to be a power hog, but it's only a power hog in benchmarks and stress tests - and not more than my 5950X was. It's very civilised under gaming.



Mussels said:


> ehehe. my res.
> View attachment 210658


It reminds me of this.  Does it rattle as the liquid moves around the system?

Just to stay on topic: I've decided to make my half-finished Ryzen 3 HTPC work, so a GPU is coming tomorrow: it's an EVGA GT 710 that does not only have PCI-e x8 wired in, but uses an actual x8 size connector.  I can post pics tomorrow if anyone's interested.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> wait, how the heck are you using the flow meter as a mini res?


Something like this?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2021)

Oh so its more being used as an air-catcher

i suppose if it has a tap on more than 2 sides, you can bleed/fill there too


----------



## Valantar (Aug 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oh so its more being used as an air-catcher
> 
> i suppose if it has a tap on more than 2 sides, you can bleed/fill there too


Precisely the point  Most of these flow indicators have three ports.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Precisely the point  Most of these flow indicators have three ports.



That EK one does


----------



## Valantar (Aug 1, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> That EK one does


... Yes, I know, it's in my system  And I did say most do, didn't I?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> ... Yes, I know, it's in my system  And I did say most do, didn't I?


sigh. ego rubbed well done


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> ... Yes, I know, it's in my system  And I did say most do, didn't I?



that reminds me, I don't think I've seen any pics of ur new loop. Gonna post in the other thread soon?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2021)

Hey at least *i* didnt know they had multiple ports, mines merely got two


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 1, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> @GreiverBlade , nice charger! I've got the 4x 18650 charger that's been making funny load noises since 2020


well .... my previous Ui1 1x18650 from Nitecore had a load noise issue (a bit like a GPU/PSU coil whine) which was why i changed to a Nitecore D2 and a XTAR MC1(for the 21700) but now that i mostly use 21700 in duo the XTAR VC2S was the best candidate, no whining for now  

and the powerbank mode saved me once since then  long shift at work, forgot to charge the phone and i had that charger 4 21700 (2 samsung 30T 2 samsung 40T ), my mod and my phone, well the mod lasted all day on the 40T pulling 80W on it, so i used the 30T to refill the phone in the middle afternoon, "perfect".

i'd be careful with the load noise, if it's under warranty (like my Ui1) it's worth looking into it, directly from the official Swiss store they offered me to replace or change to a equivalent model without cost added, or pay a little more and upgrade. 
(they have the same issues as most international brand with a localized store .... they think Swiss peoples only speak German  no other language options ahah )


----------



## MarcusNumb (Aug 1, 2021)

I sold my 10 months old 5700xt Powercolor Red Devil for 500eu, and bought a MSI gaming x trio 3070ti for 850eu. Can't say that was the best deal but I'm feeling happy with it >.<


----------



## Valantar (Aug 1, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> that reminds me, I don't think I've seen any pics of ur new loop. Gonna post in the other thread soon?


Yeah, I'll get around to it once I fix the tubing around my GPU. After getting confirmation from EK that I could reverse flow without harming performance I'll be swapping the inlet and outlet ports and significantly shortening the tubing runs there. I'm too vain to post anything before that 


Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> sigh. ego rubbed well done


Hm? I was just pointing out that what you said was a little odd in light of the post you responded to - what you said was already right there in my post


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Yeah, I'll get around to it once I fix the tubing around my GPU. After getting confirmation from EK that I could reverse flow without harming performance I'll be swapping the inlet and outlet ports and significantly shortening the tubing runs there. I'm too vain to post anything before that
> 
> Hm? I was just pointing out that what you said was a little odd in light of the post you responded to - what you said was already right there in my post



You could have just ignored it, I would have, but felt the need to belittle my comment.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 1, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> You could have just ignored it, I would have, but felt the need to belittle my comment.


Sorry if it sounded belittling, it wasn't meant as such, I just found it odd. I could obviously have worded my response better though, sorry about that.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 1, 2021)

It's here! My smallest graphics card ever!


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's here! My smallest graphics card ever!
> 
> View attachment 210793



That's a nice little "EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 Black" !!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's here! My smallest graphics card ever!
> 
> View attachment 210793


What is it?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What is it?



X4 card anyway, or is that x8


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What is it?





P4-630 said:


> That's a nice little "EVGA GeForce RTX 2070 Black" !!


Nope, it's the GT 710 in my signature.  Its only purpose is to drive my TV. Video decoding (whatever the GPU can't handle) can be done on the CPU - the Ryzen 3 is perfectly adequate for the job.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> X4 card anyway, or is that x8


x8 (even though I've never seen a physical x8 slot on a motherboard).


----------



## Valantar (Aug 1, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's here! My smallest graphics card ever!
> 
> View attachment 210793


Wow, that looks like the PCB is actually too short to fit a full x16 slot. Never seen that before, pretty amazing! The archaic video outputs would bother me, but at least it looks good


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wow, that looks like the PCB is actually too short to fit a full x16 slot. Never seen that before, pretty amazing! The archaic video outputs would bother me, but at least it looks good


Exactly. I bought this one because it's interesting.  Though I can't imagine a situation that actually necessitates the use of a physical x8 slot.

As for the video outputs, as long as it has HDMI, I'm fine, though I'd be happier with a 2.0 variant for 4K 60 Hz. For this reason, I might upgrade to a 1030 later when prices settle.


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 1, 2021)

The ITX boards for AMD are a mess. And the only thing that checks most of the box is the Aorus B550i Pro AX. The downsides are lack of front USB, higher socket placement and shitty software. The lack of front USB C didn't really matter before as it is hard to come by a case that uses one... until I got the Meshlicious.

So I got thea 19 pin USB 3 splitter then a 19 pin to USB C to complicate the USB issues of AMD. Also got a 92mm fan bracket you can clip on the top of the spine for more airflow to the components. Still waiting for the case feet and the PU tubing to re-do the loop.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> ehehe. my res.
> View attachment 210658


He's lonely.  Open it up.  Save him.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Aug 2, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> He's lonely.  Open it up.  Save him.


That attachment looks like a face hugger from the Alien movies


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What is it?


The stickers visible on the end of the card near his fingertips.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

Valantar said:


> The archaic video outputs would bother me, but at least it looks good


What? Define "archaic"..



AusWolf said:


> I might upgrade to a 1030 later when prices settle.


That's a definite upgrade from a GT710!



Caring1 said:


> The stickers visible on the end of the card near his fingertips.


Oops, didn't see that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's here! My smallest graphics card ever!
> 
> View attachment 210793



It's great to see these smaller graphics card only taking up like PCI-E x1 or x8 even I am not sure how much performance suffer but from a visual perspective you can use like your x16 slot for something else.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's here! My smallest graphics card ever!
> 
> View attachment 210793


brucypoops gunna be jealous, now he needs an even smaller one!



Fangio1951 said:


> That attachment looks like a face hugger from the Alien movies


Looks like? *is*

found a box of my old 80's toys from when i was a kid, aliens, predator, ID4, jurassic park (everyone has guns for some reason), GI joe, Gen 1 transformers...

And of course, i'm sneaking em into my PC every new part for photoshoots


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> brucypoops gunna be jealous


This. Should be fun to watch though.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Wow, I got so many watercooling parts I need to sell, maybe start with the rads.
> 
> Although they are gorgeous.
> 
> ...


i real bruce is building some atomic-bomb stuff....

Albert guides and inspired him..


----------



## Valantar (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? Define "archaic"..


Perhaps a bit literal of me, but





VGA definitely fits those definitions, but DVI arguably does too. Rare, no longer in regular use, stemming from a more primitive period, no longer current, etc


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

There is a positive Translation too:

Der Begriff der *Archaik* bezeichnet eine Epoche in der politischen und kulturellen Entwicklung im antiken Griechenland. Die Archaik beginnt etwa 800 v. Chr. (in der Kunstgeschichte um 700 v. Chr.) und endet etwa 500 v. Chr. Sie folgte in der allgemeinen griechischen Geschichte somit auf die sog. Dunklen Jahrhunderte (um 1200–800 v. Chr.) bzw. in der Kunstgeschichte auf die Geometrische Zeit (ca. 900–700 v. Chr.) und ging der Klassik (um 500/480–336 v. Chr.) voraus


The term Archaic refers to an epoch in the political and cultural development of ancient Greece. The Archaic period begins around 800 B.C. (in art history around 700 B.C.) and ends around 500 B.C. In general Greek history it thus followed the so-called Dark Ages (around 1200-800 B.C.) and in art history the Geometric Period (around 900-700 B.C.) and preceded the Classical Period (around 500/480-336 B.C.).

shall mean it is not necessarily retarded


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a definite upgrade from a GT710!


It is, though its only feature I'm interested in is the 4K 60 Hz video output through HDMI, which is not worth the extra price - I got this 710 for £35 brand new. If I can get a 1030 for something similar, I'll definitely upgrade. Until then, 4K 30 Hz will do (it's a movie watching PC anyway). 



puma99dk| said:


> It's great to see these smaller graphics card only taking up like PCI-E x1 or x8 even I am not sure how much performance suffer but from a visual perspective you can use like your x16 slot for something else.


Actually, all 710s have an x8 connection wired into the PCB. The only difference with this one is that the physical slot is x8 too, so performance is identical.

My motherboard(s) only has x16 and x1 slots, so it doesn't free up anything. I think the reason for the physical x8 slot must have been cost saving on the PCB more than anything user-related, but at least it resulted in an interesting little piece of tech. 



iBruceypoo said:


> Sleeping, after a long day of work. Goodnight superfast memory modules!
> 
> Goodnight Rocket Bench.
> 
> View attachment 210877


Wow, a Radeon Pro!  I've always wondered what makes one different from a normal Radeon.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

Valantar said:


> VGA definitely fits those definitions, but DVI arguably does too.


Gotta disagree. Because...


Valantar said:


> Rare, no longer in regular use


...this is not true.  Less common, sure, but both are still being widely used for many reasons.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> How are the AMD Radeon Pro cards different?
> 
> A few rendering and productivity software certifications
> The included Radeon Pro software is outstanding and comprehensive
> ...


Is that it? Certifications and binning for efficiency? So technically, you can do the same work with a normal Radeon, but it's not guaranteed, while with the Pro it is?  

And now a random Optane SSD popped up! You're full of surprises.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2021)

That random optane made the jpegs load faster


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Random Optane is the bestest Optane.
> 
> Yes as far as I know, you can use any graphics card to run render and productivity software. Also, the Radeon Pro cards come with a 3yr warranty that you can automatically extend to 10years simply by registering your card with AMD.
> 
> ...


So for the higher price you get slightly improved efficiency, an extendable warranty and the "right" to use the Radeon Pro software. Interesting.  I was thinking about getting one because of its small size, until I found this x8 sized GT 710.

MS Office is definitely the most important productivity software in history. I'm so glad my RTX 2070 runs it flawlessly. 



iBruceypoo said:


> I'm wondering if @tabascosauz can tell me how many volume Liters capacity are my test benches.


If I counted right, the correct number is _yes_.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

Well I've updated my project log a little but here's a few purchases that I will put in here since I've gone spending over the last few months......



A little while ago, Amazon had a bit of a good deal on some 1TB SSDs, so I grabbed 4 of the Crucial models, got a couple installed for my Steam and Origin game libaries, sadly not going to fit all of my Steam library on there but never get chance to game anyways, so, not much of a problem  

Then I think I lost my marbles a little.....

   

I was after some CPUs for my X370 boards and I thought the Mrs's needed an upgrade from the 3900X I have in the board I'm giving her, so we went with another 3900X and a 3950X    I don't think she needs a 3950X to be honest (could have probably got away with a 5600X or 5500G or whatever APU they do now!! but if she's having a 3080/3090 I thought meh!!  ) 
The 3900X from the board is going in one of the X370s and the other, well, you've guessed it, its going in the other one...  I did toy with getting two 3950X's but at £400+ for each of them, it was a little steep and these 3900X's are so good when you can get them clocked down, it's brilliant...  So they are now my full time crunchers with a 1080 TI in each of them for FAH as well   

   

Next up was a portable AC unit, not quite PC related I guess but it definitely made a massive difference to them in the PC room... 

 

Before and after temps when we had the unit running .....  Wow it was a hot few days!!  The unit is a 12000BTU model which is great for me since it's cooling everything but the downstairs kitchen, dining and living room!!  So, worth the cash and worth the electric bill.....



As you can tell, does pull a few watts when it's running in the cooling mode, but makes such a difference    I have a fan outside the PC room which pushes the air around the landing upstairs and the girls bedroom and you can feel it downstairs just before you go into the kitchen etc.   It's a pretty beasty unit which I'm very happy with   Glad I bought it but for the few days a year that its really hot over here....  I'd definitely be happier being more comfortable than in 30C+ heat...  Solar pays for most of it anyways lol  




And I bought these two for two more builds, one for my mate and another for one of the 3900X's just to test and see (failing that, it'll go on a test bench when I can find the space and time to get one setup!!   Not yet tried these but bought these through Amazon and they weren't badly priced so I thought what the heck    The triple is going to be going on to my mates setup and hopefully that'll do him nicely   Trying to track down another case for him, the Thermaltake X9 cube, he likes the fact the motherboard lays flat rather than the normal way.  So will see if I can find one of them for him as well...



And and lastly, a shot from my latest project, my loft....  Was running out of space, needed more and it needed a damn good tidy up in there as well, so that's what I did!!    Man it was hot and sweaty up there but I think it was worth every drop of sweat and swearing to make it what it is now..  Have more of a peak in my project log if you so wish  
Not got anything else planned to buy just yet, but a couple 5950X's and if this AIO cooler is any good, another one for my other 3900X since I've just got the heatsinks resting on top of the CPU...  Not so ideal so needs to get sorted out


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> That BIG white Snow Teddy - that's what I'm talking about.
> 
> Teddy in the Attic.


I said there was something for you....  The Teddy is popping up all over the place at the moment.....


----------



## Frizz (Aug 2, 2021)

Ive had a PC for as long as I have been a member here although due to the crazy GPU prices and getting some crazy staff discounts Ive for now moved on to a gaming laptop that is faster than my previous setup which was a 9600k i5 and 1080ti.

Now its a Legion 7 with a 5900HX & 3080 16gb full TDP for a cool 2.6k USD


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 2, 2021)

@phill that's not an AC, this is an AC . It's more than twice as powerful as your portable unit. Then again, 31 would be a cool day here in summer...
It's been 35-38 these past two weeks and our old AC was playing up. Panasonic makes really good ACs, they make it feel comfortable in the whole room, rather than just cold.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 2, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> @phill that's not an AC, this is an AC. It's more than twice as powerful as your portable unit. Then again, 31 would be a cool day here in here summer...
> It's been 35-38 these past two weeks and our old AC was playing up. Panasonic makes really good ACs, they make it feel comfortable in the whole room, rather than just cold.
> 
> View attachment 210962
> View attachment 210963


Sure, but yours needs a lot more to be installed. His is basically plug & cool.

When some contractor was installing AC in our office it took them 4 months to finish everything (overbooked due to timing plus shipping delays on units itself) and and by the time they were done it was late August.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 2, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Sure, but yours needs a lot more to be installed. His is basically plug & cool.
> 
> When some contractor was installing AC in our office it took them 4 months to finish everything (overbooked due to timing plus shipping delays on units itself) and and by the time they were done it was late August.


Yeah, a small portable unit wouldn't really work here. We got a proper one on each floor of the house, as it's also our heating since it can get reasonably cold here in winter. Below 10 degrees C isn't unusual and when you live in a steel and concrete house without insulation and single glass windows, it's needed.

This one was installed last Monday, they removed the old unit and had this one installed in about three hours.

It's meant to have a PM 2.5 filer and it heats up the cooling element inside once you power it off, to prevent mold and other crap from growing inside it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah portable units are nice for outdoor events/... probably what I would opt for since I alread have central air and heat but at least I could use the portable until it got fixed if it ever broke down. knock on wood lol

Guess next will be a power washer session Swede


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 2, 2021)

phill said:


> Well I've updated my project log a little but here's a few purchases that I will put in here since I've gone spending over the last few months......
> 
> View attachment 210932
> 
> ...


Neat.  I used to have a 5950X. I can definitely recommend it, although mine never ran above 30% usage. That's why I sold it.  Working with Zen 3 is so much better than Zen 2. No crappy chipset software, no Ryzen-special Windows power plan, better efficiency out of the box, etc.

Just out of curiosity, why the 4x 1 TB SSDs? Are you planning a RAID setup?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah portable units are nice for outdoor events/... probably what I would opt for since I alread have central air and heat but at least I could use the portable until it got fixed if it ever broke down. knock on wood lol
> 
> Guess next will be a power washer session Swede


I wish they'd arrange to clean and paint the buildings in our community, but every time there's a community vote, the community votes no.
As the building is three stories high, it's not exactly safe trying to do it on your own and I don't have a power washer or a place to store it if I did.
Apparently maintenance isn't a thing in Taiwan, it seems to apply to scooters and cars too, where some people drive them until they break down and then ask why they broke down...

I also wish houses here had rain gutters, insulation, double glazing and no 1cm gap under the front door, but alas...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Sleeping, after a long day of work. Goodnight superfast memory modules!
> 
> Goodnight Rocket Bench.
> 
> View attachment 210877



No offense but how many times do we need to see this.


----------



## iBruceypoo (Aug 2, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> No offense but how many times do we need to see this.


I’ll remove all my posts from today and yesterday and ask the mods to delete my entire posts from this thread since April, let me get right on it for you.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 2, 2021)

Nothing wrong with taking pride in your machine, don’t let them get you down.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I’ll remove all my posts from today and yesterday and ask the mods to delete my entire posts from this thread since April, let me get right on it for you.


ye! freeagent. and bruce look at my profile instead and listen to the music i posted for u

you nerd


----------



## Frick (Aug 2, 2021)

So a new monitor. I've been on the prowl for like a 27" 1440p monitor, but the Samsung U32J590U was on sale for €250 ... so I grabbed it. It's big. Haven't used it much, but my greatest fear (whites going to pink on the edges when sitting close, according to some people) hasn't happened. The only game I've played is Rimworld. The idea is that I'll shuffle some thing around in my appartment. Currently the desk is in the kitchen, but I will move it to the main (well, only) room so the monitor will double as a TV. The stand is awful, but it'll rest on a proper monitor arm anyway. We'll see how I like it.

It's really weird to have a modern computer btw.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 2, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> No offense but how many times do we need to see this.



Bro who tf cares, if you don't like it then scroll to the next post 

Last time I checked, you're not a mod. Are you? If mods think he's spamming then they'll tell him


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I’ll remove all my posts from today and yesterday and ask the mods to delete my entire posts from this thread since April, let me get right on it for you.



You can start your own thread here, this way you can keep all photos together:








						Project Logs
					

Working on a project and want to keep the world updated with your progress? Post here.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 2, 2021)

Frick said:


> So a new monitor. I've been on the prowl for like a 27" 1440p monitor, but the Samsung U32J590U was on sale for €250 ... so I grabbed it. It's big. Haven't used it much, but my greatest fear (whites going to pink on the edges when sitting close, according to some people) hasn't happened. The only game I've played is Rimworld. The idea is that I'll shuffle some thing around in my appartment. Currently the desk is in the kitchen, but I will move it to the main (well, only) room so the monitor will double as a TV. The stand is awful, but it'll rest on a proper monitor arm anyway. We'll see how I like it.
> 
> It's really weird to have a modern computer btw.
> 
> View attachment 210989


Looks decent for that price and it seems to get decent enough reviews too, considering it's a "budget" screen. I honestly can't go back from 4K, it's a curse, everything else feels crowded once you've gotten used to it. So welcome to the 4K club   








						Samsung U32J590/UJ59 Review
					

The Samsung U32J590/UJ59 is a decent 32 inch, 4k monitor. It delivers decent picture quality, with a very good native contrast ratio and decent black uniformity....




					www.rtings.com


----------



## iBruceypoo (Aug 2, 2021)

Ok mods, now it's your turn - Please remove/delete ALL my posts from this thread believe they date back to late April.

And restore TPU to is "happy normal" - before I messed it all up.

phil, my posts begin at #6,775 on page 271. PLEASE DELETE ALL


----------



## freeagent (Aug 2, 2021)

I vote to leave them 

In fact, you should post more so we can see from all angles.. seriously


----------



## maxfly (Aug 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> Ok mods, now it's your turn - Please remove/delete ALL my posts from this thread believe they date back to late April.
> 
> And restore TPU to is "happy normal" - before I messed it all up.



Dont let one curmudgeon ruin your fun. 

Theres a reason why forums are dieing and your contributions arent one.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 2, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Theres a reason why forums are dieing


Yes indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2021)

iBruceypoo said:


> I’ll remove all my posts from today and yesterday and ask the mods to delete my entire posts from this thread since April, let me get right on it for you.



Really no need for such a extreme reaction is there.



tabascosauz said:


> Bro who tf cares, if you don't like it then scroll to the next post



Same applies



tabascosauz said:


> Bro who tf cares, if you don't like it then scroll to the next post
> 
> Last time I checked, you're not a mod. Are you? If mods think he's spamming then they'll tell him



Are you in charge of opinions now, in future i'll run my posts by you before i post them ok.


----------



## Frick (Aug 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Nothing wrong with taking pride in your machine, don’t let them get you down.



I dunno what's it's about, but isn't the thread about _new _purchases? I'm pretty sure there's a Show off your build thread somewhere...


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 2, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Same applies
> 
> Are you in charge of opinions now, in future i'll run my posts by you before i post them ok.



Oh the goddamn irony "same applies" 

Maybe read your own sig for once lmao


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2021)

Frick said:


> I dunno what's it's about, but isn't the thread about _new _purchases? I'm pretty sure there's a Show off your build thread somewhere...



Exactly my point, which i seemed to have been vilified for


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Oh the goddamn irony "same applies"
> 
> Maybe read your own sig for once lmao



What if everyone starts to post photos of their shiny PC each time from a different angle in the "What's your latest tech purchase" thread.....

Everyone can start their own build thread here:








						Project Logs
					

Working on a project and want to keep the world updated with your progress? Post here.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2021)

Maybe I should have worded my comment a bit better but like P4-630 says, it's a What's your latest tech purchase thread, I don't mind seeing pics of peoples machines, but not the same pics every day with no changes, and nothing to do with a new tech purchase

And directly at Ibruceypoo, I am Sorry if i offended you, i did not intend to do that ok. *Very Sorry*


----------



## Frick (Aug 2, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Looks decent for that price and it seems to get decent enough reviews too, considering it's a "budget" screen. I honestly can't go back from 4K, it's a curse, everything else feels crowded once you've gotten used to it. So welcome to the 4K club
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's why I bought it. The 1440p monitors I've been looking at was in the same price range, or more. This seemed ok, and so far it is.


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 2, 2021)

32GB microSD card is in the mail system.


Spoiler








And even though I can pirate/download Alpha Sapphire for free, I don't get a game card/box that way and I want to have OR and AS as cards.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 2, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Maybe I should have worded my comment a bit better but like P4-630 says, it's a What's your latest tech purchase thread, I don't mind seeing pics of peoples machines, but not the same pics every day with no changes, and nothing to do with a new tech purchase
> 
> And directly at Ibruceypoo, I am Sorry if i offended you, i did not intend to do that ok. *Very Sorry*



Sensible position to take. I'll admit, I got worked up over nothing at all, that's on me.

I feel like @iBruceypoo had a thread up at some point, but it seems to have been lost to the nether


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Sensible position to take. I'll admit, I got worked up over nothing at all, that's on me.
> 
> I feel like @iBruceypoo had a thread up at some point, but it seems to have been lost to the nether



No worries. I did not mean to come across as some curmudgeon as someone put it. This thread is what it is in the title, i have no problem with anyone posting pics of their rigs, but in the right place.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

I post a few posts and this is what happens!??!  Damn guys!!  

Right, I think @iBruceypoo really does need to take a chill pill as well as a few others here about some posts..  We all get excited with some new hardware, trust me, I have enough of it and sadly no, I'm not a doctor 

@iBruceypoo please try and chill and post when you have some new hardware or new toys to play with, I love the enthusiasm and your posts...  Don't go nuts because of a few, christ if that was the case, I think the whole mod team here would have a $£!^ fit everytime we saw a report of a thread or a post or something someone didn't like want or anything else under the sun...  People here do need to chill...  If they don't like something, that's fine but please don't make such a song and dance over it.  There's a report button use it, but don't spam it like its a pack of chocolate....

Anyways...  So...  We've had an apology so lets move on..  Please play nice, I don't like seeing nice people turn in to well, no other way to say it so I just will, a holes.....     Don't be a Karen people....  Be a Jack Nicolson....










So hopefully that's not annoyed anyone but please get some hardware pics up pronto...  We need the hardware people!!   It's my birthday and I'd like some happiness not hassles!!  I've gotta put up the with Mrs's as it is!!  I'm come here to get away from all of that


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 2, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> That attachment looks like a face hugger from the Alien movies


I'm aware.  My comment stands.


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> @phill that's not an AC, this is an AC . It's more than twice as powerful as your portable unit. Then again, 31 would be a cool day here in here summer...
> It's been 35-38 these past two weeks and our old AC was playing up. Panasonic makes really good ACs, they make it feel comfortable in the whole room, rather than just cold.
> 
> View attachment 210962
> View attachment 210963


That will be done in the next house @TheLostSwede !!  Right now, this way was a load easier but I'm looking for something that will literally cool the whole damn house, not just a little part of it.  Saying that though, I'm hoping that I can get something like that installed in my next PC room so everything with all the bells and whistles and all my servers and all my PCs will be lovely and cool and ready for a damn good crunching!!  

What size is that unit and does it cool the house or a few rooms??  Cost to run etc.?


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 2, 2021)

phill said:


> I post a few posts and this is what happens!??!  Damn guys!!
> 
> Right, I think @iBruceypoo really does need to take a chill pill as well as a few others here about some posts..  We all get excited with some new hardware, trust me, I have enough of it and sadly no, I'm not a doctor
> 
> ...


This part just put the icing on the cake.   

On that note, I agree. We need pics! Too bad that new hardware isn't new forever. That's why I say cheap hardware is best hardware, because I can buy more of it more often.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2021)

phill said:


> I post a few posts and this is what happens!??!  Damn guys!!
> 
> Right, I think @iBruceypoo really does need to take a chill pill as well as a few others here about some posts..  We all get excited with some new hardware, trust me, I have enough of it and sadly no, I'm not a doctor
> 
> ...



My misses has bipolar, believe me, you don't wanna know how bad it can be.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 2, 2021)

phill said:


> That will be done in the next house @TheLostSwede !!  Right now, this way was a load easier but I'm looking for something that will literally cool the whole damn house, not just a little part of it.  Saying that though, I'm hoping that I can get something like that installed in my next PC room so everything with all the bells and whistles and all my servers and all my PCs will be lovely and cool and ready for a damn good crunching!!
> 
> What size is that unit and does it cool the house or a few rooms??  Cost to run etc.?


I guess technically it's a heat pump rather than just an AC unit. It only cools one floor in the house, but it's more or less just a room and a bathroom there so... Tall ceiling, top floor of the house, so it gets extra hot up there in summer. 

For some reason, Panasonic doesn't provide a ton of details on their local website about the model we got, but it's their higher-end, but not top of the range series. (Google translate mostly works on that page)
https://www.panasonic.com/tw/consumer/air-conditioner/house-air-conditioner/qx-series.html 

What you can get are models with a single outdoors unit, but two or three indoor units. It's also possible to get built-in indoor units, which sort of look like a large air vent, but for some reason they don't seem all that popular here. 

We have neighbours that still use the old window units, but they're noise and horrible. More modern split units are quieter and the two Panasonic ones we have more so than the Heran (local brand) units we had before. As I mentioned, they also cool differently somehow, as they cool down the air without making it feel ice cold.

The one we got is good for about 40 square meters, so it's a big unit, although they have at least four larger models...
That said, I think they measure the room size that these units are suitable for differently here, as I had a look at some units on sale in Sweden and they claim much larger room sizes for much smaller units. 
It was around £1,500, so not cheap, although we'll get some money back from Panasonic and the government. Not cheap, but it made it a lot nicer sleeping at night.

It's actually weird how different these kind of things are in different parts of the world. The AC units/heat pumps I've seen in Europe are all like 10 year old models here and Taiwan isn't even on the cutting edge of this stuff. I saw in the news that heat pumps are being pushed to replace gas boilers in the UK, although I'm not quite sure how that's supposed to work. Not all of those setups seems to supply cooling though, which seems like a missed opportunity. I do miss having a hot water tank though, as "on demand" hot water really takes a while to get hot...


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 2, 2021)

MOAR Noctua!  Two more Chromax 120mm fans.  Didn't lower my max temps, but it did the average and my PCMark 10 went up as well.  Now there is 3x120mm front intakes, 120mm rear exhaust and 140mm and 120mm top exhausts.  The empty SSD tray is going to be filled with some Intel Optane goodness.


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> This part just put the icing on the cake.
> 
> On that note, I agree. We need pics! Too bad that new hardware isn't new forever. That's why I say cheap hardware is best hardware, because I can buy more of it more often.


Did someone say cake????!!!!



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> My misses has bipolar, believe me, you don't wanna know how bad it can be.


I think mine suffers with it too, of course she's too busy having a go sometimes to even think why is she having a go but typical women who is never wrong.....  Ever so slightly frustrating.....  



TheLostSwede said:


> I guess technically it's a heat pump rather than just an AC unit. It only cools one floor in the house, but it's more or less just a room and a bathroom there so... Tall ceiling, top floor of the house, so it gets extra hot up there in summer.
> 
> For some reason, Panasonic doesn't provide a ton of details on their local website about the model we got, but it's their higher-end, but not top of the range series. (Google translate mostly works on that page)
> https://www.panasonic.com/tw/consumer/air-conditioner/house-air-conditioner/qx-series.html
> ...


We have those sorts of ACs at work, they work fairly well but I think I'd rather have something ducted about the house as I'd guess hat would be more efficient...  They aren't the cheapest of units I'm sure but I bet they cool well and keep you nice and cool when you need it    They're not really thinking too much around for that here, I hear about these heat pumps but they are so inefficient, which is why I think that Combi's are still so very popular...  

I'll wait and see on that side of things, but I need something to cool me down in the heat of the summer here, it gets a little bit toasty....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 3, 2021)

Just got this BNIB with included node pro for £35


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 3, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Just got this BNIB with included node pro for £35
> View attachment 211037


Let us know how silent they are.  I've been thinking about something like these just to replace the stock 12 cm ones that came with the 280X case - I'm not only a SFF freak, but a silence freak too. 

Other: My SFF build log is updated with the new HTPC candidate. Some parts are new, some are not, just thought it might be vaguely connected to the topic here, if anyone's interested.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm a big fan of my ML 12 and 140 fans, but hate the custom connector and that it needs two corsair boxes to use (the controller, and then their special fan splitter)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'm a big fan of my ML 12 and 140 fans, but hate the custom connector and that it needs two corsair boxes to use (the controller, and then their special fan splitter)



I don't really understand the need for the lighting node pro, which needs to connect to the fan hub. Why couldn't they just put standard motherboard type 4 pin connectors on for the RGB. Or why not have just combined the lighting node with the fan hub, never mind the fact the fans still need connecting to a standard 4 pin connector for the spinny bit of the fan. I had to knock up a 1-2 splitter to run both fans off one motherboard fan connector, and then put a molex on the lighting node pro rather than waste 2 sata power connectors. I think i might knock myself up a 1-2 sata power lead too.


----------



## 27MaD (Aug 5, 2021)

I just replaced my old Huawei Mate 10 Pro (which his Battery & display went bad), With the Xiaomi Poco M3 Pro 5G, Got the 4 GB RAM / 64 GB ROM version in Power Black color, I got it locally for 183$ opened box only, Wasn't even powered on before, New ones (not opened whatsoever) go for 218$ locally.
Pretty sure it's the best in it's price, I'm really enjoying the smooth 90Hz display and the large-2 day-5000mAh battery, battery can EASILY do a day and a half @90Hz of regular browsing, Social media, Texting and calling, Watching YouTube videos, Light gaming. It'll push 2+ days if you want it to.
Seeing a 3.5mm headphone jack in a 2021 smartphone is refreshing.
No regrets, highly recommend.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 5, 2021)

27MaD said:


> I just replaced my old Huawei Mate 10 Pro (which his Battery & display went bad), With the Xiaomi Poco M3 Pro 5G, Got the 4 GB RAM / 64 GB ROM version in Power Black color, I got it locally for 183$ opened box only, Wasn't even powered on before, New ones (not opened whatsoever) go for 218$ locally.
> Pretty sure it's the best in it's price, I'm really enjoying the smooth 90Hz display and the large-2 day-5000mAh battery, battery can EASILY do a day and a half @90Hz of regular browsing, Social media, Texting and calling, Watching YouTube videos, Light gaming. It'll push 2+ days if you want it to.
> Seeing a 3.5mm headphone jack in a 2021 smartphone is refreshing.
> No regrets, highly recommend.
> View attachment 211302View attachment 211303View attachment 211304


Looks good! I got a Poco X3 NFC for myself when I managed to crack the screen on my previous Motorola and couldn't find a replacement or repair at anything resembling a resonable cost. Overall I'm quite happy with it, considering the price - the launcher is weirdly slow when transitioning between light and dark modes, and it has some performance hiccups (I'm putting both of those down to some really slow eMMC), and the camera is passable at best, but it was dirt cheap, has great battery life, is more than fast enough in most use cases, has a decent (and huge!) screen, and overall just works pretty well. No 5G for me, but ... meh.


----------



## The red spirit (Aug 5, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Let us know how silent they are.  I've been thinking about something like these just to replace the stock 12 cm ones that came with the 280X case - I'm not only a SFF freak, but a silence freak too.
> 
> Other: My SFF build log is updated with the new HTPC candidate. Some parts are new, some are not, just thought it might be vaguely connected to the topic here, if anyone's interested.


Pretty much not very well. Almost all fans generally perform very similarly at same RPM levels, unfortunately RGB fans achieve less airflow and more noise. Considering that those Corsairs don't have any voodoo magic going on blades (the main noise generator), their performance should be quite similar to generic 7 blader or generic 9 blader. Looking at that thick RGB ring, it makes me think that it may even perform worse than generic fans, as likely it's more like 135mm fan with 140mm frame.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'm a big fan of my ML 12 and 140 fans, but hate the custom connector and that it needs two corsair boxes to use (the controller, and then their special fan splitter)


I love the ML12/14 and the LL12/14 series, but i hate the low CFM when paired with rad like the HWL GTX or GTR if not in push-pull config.
Well, they want to do business, you buy their fans and they make you buy the hubs/controller too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2021)

The LL fans are nice, but wtf with the red colour. it looks more pink to me. Red on keyboard (k68) fine, but not on fans. Both connected to icue


----------



## 27MaD (Aug 5, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Looks good! I got a Poco X3 NFC for myself when I managed to crack the screen on my previous Motorola and couldn't find a replacement or repair at anything resembling a resonable cost. Overall I'm quite happy with it, considering the price - the launcher is weirdly slow when transitioning between light and dark modes, and it has some performance hiccups (I'm putting both of those down to some really slow eMMC), and the camera is passable at best, but it was dirt cheap, has great battery life, is more than fast enough in most use cases, has a decent (and huge!) screen, and overall just works pretty well. No 5G for me, but ... meh.


It's funny that i actually wanted the X3 NFC so bad, The M3 Pro was plan b for me tbh, X3 NFC is simply a better phone, You do get a slightly larger screen, Better screen to body ratio, Better cameras, 120Hz, Slightly better Battery, 2 Extra gigs of RAM, Faster Charging, Splash proof, Gorilla Glass 5, STEREO SPEAKERS! and finally I don't know about the CPU and GPU i really have no idea about smartphones chips.
Unfortunately availability and pricing was bad, It was rly hard to find a place that has the X3 NFC in stock, & if you do pricing is way out of the budget, They go for 261$, neither did i find any good deals on 2nd handed X3 NFCs. So i ended up buying the M3 Pro.

Mine is actually running buttery smooth, I'm running MIUI 12.0.6.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 5, 2021)

Move over, 4650G - the new mem OC king [disputed] is in town

In a sense I guess I must be grateful for all the lukewarm reviews surrounding Cezanne, it seems to have successfully scared away regular gamers desperate for graphics, no one left to fight with me over them  unlike the case with my 5900X

Though in all seriousness, they're the wrong audience anyways - the 5600X is down to $329 this week, the 5600G launches at $349.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 5, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> The LL fans are nice, but wtf with the red colour. it looks more pink to me.



Oh Boy. 
I don't know what you have done.

My are red, all 13 are same.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Oh Boy.
> I don't know what you have done.
> 
> My are red, all 13 are same.
> View attachment 211328


Gawd knows, using icue, set solid colour red, it's not red...grrr


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Gawd knows, using icue,


It is pretty odd, i am using icue too


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

Basically...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> It is pretty odd, i am using icue too


welcome to iCue, and why i ditched corsair


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> welcome to iCue, and why i ditched corsair


I used to have a Dominator ram kit, which produced a different shade of "white" across the two modules. One had a slight reddish tint. The red LEDs seemed to be more active in that module. All other colours were okay.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

Mushkin FTW. Radioactive and redline series were sexy.
I prefer nice metal shrouds rather than lights.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 6, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Mushkin FTW. Radioactive and redline series were sexy.
> I prefer nice metal shrouds rather than lights.View attachment 211404View attachment 211405View attachment 211406



Until DDR4 I used Mushkin ram a lot it was my go to brand still have a couple of Silverline sticks laying around I think.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2021)

Used this to set the colour manually, bit better now.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> welcome to iCue, and why i ditched corsair


I really don't understand, i see lot of people complaining about iCue but tbh since i started using it has always worked without issues. am i lucky? 



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 211443
> Used this to set the colour manually, bit better now.


Which Version of iCue are you using?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I really don't understand, i see lot of people complaining about iCue but tbh since i started using it has always worked without issues. am i lucky?
> 
> 
> Which Version of iCue are you using?



4.13.226


----------



## Metroid (Aug 6, 2021)

ryzen 5900x, I guess it will take sometime for ddr5, so i had a 3600 in my main system and that 20% single-thread 5900x gives plus power saving per core performance plus higher core clock up to 2 cores was decisive for my decision x a 5600x. This upgrade to 5900x will give me enough time to decide when to move to ddr5.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> 4.13.226


I am still using the old version.
Btw, the 255 code is what i am using.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2021)

Wow icue uses 2.14gb what the hell







That's better, the red is deffo better now too


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 211443
> Used this to set the colour manually, bit better now.


Math/Science for the win!


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 6, 2021)

Managed to score B-Stock SBX G6, for 50% off. I randomly decided to check Polish store page for it since and they had units in stock (EU store page doesn't allow shipping to PL). It should arrive next week.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

The one on the right, 17 quid off Ebay, 150w per channel, more options than I need and a subwoofer pre out with a Memorex CD-1650 for CD usage.
2x 50w RMS Focal Audio 5.25" Auditor speakers though the ratings are a bit under rated on these, I have fed them 90w RMS just fine before and a 12'inch 400w RMS ported subwoofer on a 800w RMS (1OHM) amp.

The Pioneer VSX-2014i is a very old bit of kit with some serious audio guts, bought for it's clarity, power, wide range of options for wiring and the fact that a quality stereo amp with a pre out for a sub will cost a minimum of 6x more than this. This has outstanding bass management and bass control, before it was very sloppy and uncontrolled, the subwoofer literally is only for extended the lows, not adding bass to what was already there, my previous amp could not do this.

Otherwise, I do prefer a smaller amp.

So far it sounds far far better and am very happy, I will clean it up and give it some TLC soon.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I really don't understand, i see lot of people complaining about iCue but tbh since i started using it has always worked without issues. am i lucky?
> 
> 
> Which Version of iCue are you using?


It's been really gtlichy to and from. Quite a few people got upset when Corsair dropped support for their hardware in 4.0, yet more or less forced people to update to 4.0. Maybe not the best way of doing things, as no-one likes to be forced to upgrade hardware and software that's working.
I haven't had any major issues with it, but it's a bit of a resource hog, but then again, I only have a couple of devices and turn off all the RGB crap.



Chomiq said:


> Managed to score B-Stock SBX G6, for 50% off. I randomly decided to check Polish store page for it since and they had units in stock (EU store page doesn't allow shipping to PL). It should arrive next week.


Got to love the open/free EU market... Yet so many companies that don't want to deal with VAT issues. Besides, shipping between EU countries can cost more than shipping things from Asia to EU.  



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Wow icue uses 2.14gb what the hell
> View attachment 211444View attachment 211448
> 
> That's better, the red is deffo better now too


It's all the fancy graphics...

But seriously, it contains drivers for all their hardware, so maybe not so strange that it keeps growing. Not the way I would've done things, but hey...


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

Plugged in my Mad Catz R.A.T 4+ and went to the software downloads on their website and downloaded the software instantly, lot's of reviews said there is no software for it ?????


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's been really gtlichy to and from. Quite a few people


Which Version?
maybe i don't have issues with it because i use iCue just for the fans.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Which Version?
> maybe i don't have issues with it because i use iCue just for the fans.


Various 3.x releases, a lot of the early 4.x releases. It obviously varies depending on what you use it with. I got a headset which in and of itself was buggy when they started to sell it, or rather, it sounded much much worse over USB or wireless than it did over the analog 3.5 mm jack. A couple of firmware updates later and they fixed that part, but it was also a bit glitchy with iCue early on and wouldn't always show up in iCue, so you had to unplug the wireless dongle to make it work. 
There's also been issues with updating firmwares through iCue and Corsair doesn't have a recovery mode for instances like that, which means the hardware has to go back to them to be fixed... 
They've also had major scaling issues on 4K displays, which seems to be mostly fixed now, even though you can't actually set the scaling manually, things aren't microscopic any more.

Personally I think 4.x is a lot slicker than 3.x. Is it the worst software of its kind out there? Far from it I would say, but I wouldn't say it's a great piece of software either.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 6, 2021)

I've only ever had issues with one version of icue like in 2018 but I only use it for Fans/aio/keyboard.

When X570 first released there were some detection bugs for me but that was sorted with a chipset driver from AMD.

Them forcing people to upgrade is pretty lame though.... I have a feeling my lack of issues is due to switching to their latest products soon after they release.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Which Version?
> maybe i don't have issues with it because i use iCue just for the fans.


as a great example, it polls the CPU so often for hardware monitoring using outdated software, that it breaks idle and boost on ryzen, and has for years
it even glitches out some intel systems, and then theres just the fact every second update breaks on systems, still has issues with the commander pro locking up when you open HWinfo...
hardware was nice, software is hell.

(dont want to drag it off topic, but also wanted to answer the question)


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 7, 2021)

So, I just realized that MSI's B550 abomination might be an extremely underrated ITX overclocker's board. I just remember bitching about the idiotic clear CMOS header (UNDER the rear I/O) and the nonstandard backplate.

8-layer PCB like my Aorus AX
SMT DIMM slots (!!!!!!)
Shielded memory plane
Clear CMOS physical button (they changed the design on the revised MAX version, instantly from zero to hero)
The rear IO buttons are really nice and just as well equipped as my Unify-X. The real gem is the SMT DIMM slots - if you look at the back of the board you will see no pins protruding from the DIMM slots. Supposed to be the holy grail for mem OC, the Z490I Unify has it (hell, my B550 Unify-X doesn't even have it).

At least on paper this is like THE mem OC package. So I got one since it's on sale. The VSOC droop on my Aorus AX is ridiculous and I don't think Gigabyte is going to fix it through BIOSes. If the MAX is just as bad at volt reg then I'll send it back. Let's see how the Monolithic Power parts fare against the Renesas/Intersil VRM.

The B550M-ITX/ac that I just built with my old 4650G seemed not to droop at all with iGPU load and that was on Vishay 50A parts with a shitty UP controller, so I'm cautiously optimistic that MSI didn't fuck up like Gigabyte.



Look ma, no pins!


----------



## freeagent (Aug 7, 2021)

Its on Amazon for 189 with fast shipping...

Hm..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2021)

Still waiting on amazon to see if i scored that PCI-E RAID drive cheap

What i "paid"





What a new order costs (and when it ships)






So.... if i wait a month will i get it at the cheapo price? they haven't cancelled it


----------



## Frizz (Aug 7, 2021)

Frizz said:


> Ive had a PC for as long as I have been a member here although due to the crazy GPU prices and getting some crazy staff discounts Ive for now moved on to a gaming laptop that is faster than my previous setup which was a 9600k i5 and 1080ti.
> 
> Now its a Legion 7 with a 5900HX & 3080 16gb full TDP for a cool 2.6k USD


Upgraded to AW3821D was on sale . Decided to clean up the setup by getting monitor mounts and organizer although now my extremely massive mouspad no longer fits lol


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2021)

Cheating the system: that PCI-E NVME card is still low priced... on my phone 
Ordered a second one (oops) and this one has a shipping date and such

Worst case... 8TB of NVME gen 3


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Cheating the system: that PCI-E NVME card is still low priced... on my phone
> Ordered a second one (oops) and this one has a shipping date and such
> 
> Worst case... 8TB of NVME gen 3


That seems like a pretty acceptable worst case.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2021)

yeee boy, gimme dat storage
(These can be torn apart into 2x NVME drives each, so i could end up with 4x 2TB gen 3 drives for a crackin good price)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> yeee boy, gimme dat storage
> (These can be torn apart into 2x NVME drives each, so i could end up with 4x 2TB gen 3 drives for a crackin good price)



I keep thinking man what a terrible price and then I remember you're in Australia.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I keep thinking man what a terrible price and then I remember you're in Australia.


They're $1400 Au for the 4TB here
(standard NVME 3.0 drive, an XPG one is $700 for 4TB, where this is 2x gen 3 with a RAID card)


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 8, 2021)

another router for office



and this one is brand new, the keyboard runs well but the box looks like after fall from 3rd floor


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 9, 2021)

Some fan upgrades


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2021)

They're telling me i paid for a 1TB drive and they want to cancel the order, i'm pulling the "false advertising" routine on them and being an ass


It's what they deserve for having fucked up listings for over a week


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> They're telling me i paid for a 1TB drive and they want to cancel the order, i'm pulling the "false advertising" routine on them and being an ass
> 
> 
> It's what they deserve for having fucked up listings for over a week


Bastards!!!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2021)

wait til they find out i have two orders for it.... hehehe


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Math/Science for the win!



my math teacher told me reason I need to know algebra is so I can calculate gas mileage of renting a car vs other stuff... then I just googled "gas trip calculator" and showed him all the websites that auto calculated that stuff for you, and used gas prices from each county to make it accurate as possible to boot.

lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> my math teacher told me reason I need to know algebra is so I can calculate gas mileage of renting a car vs other stuff... then I just googled "gas trip calculator" and showed him all the websites that auto calculated that stuff for you, and used gas prices from each county to make it accurate as possible to boot.
> 
> lol


While those are options, nothing beats doing the math yourself(and knowing how in the first place).


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 10, 2021)

Finally, a decent AM4 board that can run a 2350MHz iGPU without dropping 0.1V under load because someone forgot to program LLC..........I don't get why MSI don't just call it a Unify. It looks the part - it literally shares the Z490I Unify's OC feature set.

Makes me wonder if I can run some 2400MHz Firestrike and 4400/4466 benching all under 1.25V. I hit ~5200 Firestrike the other day at 2350/2166 and the app told me the top 5600G score is 5560


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 10, 2021)

I did a review a few months ago on that exact motherboard. Feature rich for a mITX board. You'll like it a lot!!!!!


----------



## jlewis02 (Aug 10, 2021)

Got me an aio finally. 
Arctic Freezer II 360
Temps dropped 10c under load from my nh-d15 with only one fan at low speed didn’t have room in the case with the big fan and it’s quieter at full speed as well so win win.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 10, 2021)

The final piece of my puzzle


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2021)

goodbye trusty old one (YEAH! OCZ is fine! ) almost a decade and still running strong ... but space wise ...

finally cloned the Vertex III to the 870 EVO 250gb

MOAR SPACE!

the 512gb was already in .... but i got a 1tb for just 30chf more than the Vertex III 120gb did cost back in 2011 (109chf  ) if they had a S70 in stock i could have taken a 1tb PCIe 4.0X4 twice faster ... but 3k is enough (plus my mobo has 1 M2 PCIe 4.0 and one 3.0 and the 512 was already in the 4.0  ) now i have 2 Gammix S11 Pro spare heatsink 

left the 8XX right the Gammix S11 brothers


now all that's left is a pair of AF140 white to replace the AF140 noLED on the top of my case (my Thermaltake Riing 140 white had issues with rattling ... they did not like being upside down i guess ... )
edit: well maybe i will get a 1tb 870 EVO to replace the 1tb/8gb WD SSHD which is a 5400rpm ... the 2 7200rpm 1tgb Toshiba DT01ACA100 can wait a bit (replacing them with 1tb 870 EVO would be ... mmhhh maybe a pair of 4tb Firecuda HDDs or just one )

@tabascosauz  NEAT mITX BOARD! MSI rhyme with sexy ... my own, not mITX nor same line but MSI, is definitely qualifying for that too


----------



## khemist (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## AusWolf (Aug 10, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> goodbye trusty old one (YEAH! OCZ is fine! ) almost a decade and still running strong ... but space wise ...
> View attachment 211987
> finally cloned the Vertex III to the 870 EVO 250gb


I used to have the exact same Vertex 3 back almost 10 years ago. It was my first SSD ever. Sweet memories.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I used to have the exact same Vertex 3 back almost 10 years ago. It was my first SSD ever. Sweet memories.


yeah ... it was the same for me ... almost a decade, i meant it because i got it in december 2011 for my birthday   (holy cow.... the weight of that SSD ....  , 77gr vs 58gr for the 870 EVO)
also it survived multiple Intel AMD rigs and countless dirty swaps ... which is also why i would always fight those who hammer "OCZ is unreliable, it's pure SH!T" like one of my friend ...
ironically he swear and live by Razer ... which in turn for me trigger the same reaction ... it's a hilarious moment ... although i am more right than he is ... almost none of my, or his ... as a matter of fact, Razer cr@p passed their first year without a RMA

in the exceptions ...for him: a Razer Seiren (wait ... Blue...mhhhh well then it's like my Gunnar Onyx RPG) and a mhhhh .... nope that's it (even more irony that i have more Razer stuff that did not fail than him and he's the blind supporter .... )
me: a mouse bungee (not hard to not fail that ... tho Razer is known to even F'up on mousemate...the Destructor i had ..."self destructed" ), a pair of "gaming glass" oh wait ... nope those are Gunnar ... plagued by Razer branding (luckily discreet )... ah... 


that... remind me i forgot to report a purchase ...
not my fault ... i want my Belkin and my Saitek back! (well ... that's a almost Belkin ... same global shape and palmrest as the n52te, which was the time Razer did put their paws on the Nostromo n52 i still remember the "powered by Razer" in the software GUI but at that time between 2008 and 2010 i was still not disgusted by Razer ... it started shortly after tho, a cushioned wrist rest and 5 key more are improvement ... )


well the Tartarus V2 is not bad ... (the Pro is sh!t tho ... ) urgh... tho, it's forcing me to use Synapse... a lot of unwanted feature on that soft ... but it does its job for the key mapping ...
edit: c'mont Tart ... prove me wrong ... you have 4 month to pass without RMA (actually 11 month ... to be honest) to do it right ... c'mon it's not that hard! 



Spoiler: i should still have the Saitek Cyborg somewhere but i sold my n52 long ago.... should've kept it 







also finally decided to get some wristrest ... for the mouse and keyboard ... Speedlink Braice and Asus RGWR (which stand for Rainbow puke Gaming Word Retroactive enhancer ... my GMMK, well the Tartarus too, although it's more color coding for which key is what in that case, is in "chase the hater" mode atm ... )


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 10, 2021)

Decided to snag this since I had $10 in rewards at Best Buy...









...a 1TB version of the SanDisk NVMe SSD I got a while ago. After the rewards, it was $98.17 including tax.






Overall, synthetic tests show better performance all around compared to the 250GB one. As many pointed out in my post about the 250GB one, this drive is basically identical to the WD SN550.

I've moved a bunch of frequently accessed things off of my SSD array and onto this, and everything that was on my 4TB hard drive was moved onto my SSD array. I now have exclusively solid-state storage in my main system.

For my plans moving forward, I'd like to get a couple more Crucial MX500s to expand the array, and I'd like to replace my boot drive (500GB Samsung 970 EVO) with a 500GB WD SN850 (the one with the built-in heatsink).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Decided to snag this since I had $10 in rewards. at Best Buy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh that Sandisk is on the same level of my Crucial P1 1tb that sit in my Asus Strix Arion hum the P1 is a little slower tho -400R/-250W  and only 950ish on USB 3.2 Gen1, but that's plenty fast even as a nomad game drive
may i inquire the price? edit: i reread the post  ohhhh well without the 10$ coupon it was same price as the P1


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2021)

Amazon failed me, local store was $140 cheaper than delivered so...


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 11, 2021)

I got 2 new WD Purple 4TB home yes only 5400rpm with 64mb of cache



I know these drives ain't the fastest but I rather want some reliable drives for Plex and my current WD Purple 4 the PURX can do 4K playback in x264/x265 with the files I got with no issues so the PURZ should do the same it's just so much smaller gonna replace my dying WD Red 4TB that was manufacted the 17 SEP 2014 and I got it in like 2015 so it served me well


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I got 2 new WD Purple 4TB home yes only 5400rpm with 64mb of cache
> 
> View attachment 212111
> 
> I know these drives ain't the fastest but I rather want some reliable drives for Plex and my current WD Purple 4 the PURX can do 4K playback in x264/x265 with the files I got with no issues so the PURZ should do the same it's just so much smaller gonna replace my dying WD Red 4TB that was manufacted the 17 SEP 2014 and I got it in like 2015 so it served me well



I got a Blue 4tb dom 03/21 for 80 quid. I usually always buy WD spinners. Where are blues in relation to purple


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I got a Blue 4tb dom 03/21 for 80 quid. I usually always buy WD spinners. Where are blues in relation to purple


Squeeze it a little harder and it goes from red to purple, blue means you did it too long


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Squeeze it a little harder and it goes from red to purple, blue means you did it too long



Very droll


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 11, 2021)

SB X G6 is here:



B-stock from Creative, which is half of the MSRP (with free shipping).


----------



## neatfeatguy (Aug 11, 2021)

I wanted a proper upgrade from my 980Ti this gen and was hoping for a 3070 or 6800 - but we all know how things went with inventory and prices. I thought my best option was a 3060 5-6 weeks ago when the opportunity came up so I got it, but it wasn't what I was hoping for.

I got lucky last Friday on newegg shuffle and was able to land a 3060Ti for $460. I had it shipped to my work and it showed up today.

 

Now I'm officially done looking to upgrade my system. I'm content.


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 12, 2021)

I needed a better GPU than the three XFX Fury X's I currently have in use for a new build. I managed to score this AMD Vega Frontier Edition 16GB HBM2 off Ebay for less than 1/2 it's original price plus cheaper than any Vega 64's or 56's currently listed. Not being a gamer it suits my needs well and the price was definitely right (Seller also threw in two day USPS shipping). Combined with my Xeon E5 2699 V4 22c /44t and 128GB of RAM it's a great combination.


----------



## joemama (Aug 12, 2021)

Got my new Razer basilisk V2 yesterday


----------



## HammerON (Aug 12, 2021)

Recently decided to upgrade my back-up cruncher in system specs to a Threadripper cruncher.  
First purchase to arrive:




These match my 32 GB in my main cruncher. Going to be pairing the two sets together for 64 GB.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 12, 2021)

Back to Logitech. Got a G903 Lightspeed Hero mouse and a G915 Lightspeed keyboard. Going all wireless


----------



## Jetster (Aug 12, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Back to Logitech. Got a G903 Lightspeed Hero mouse and a G915 Lightspeed keyboard. Going all wireless


Have the same mouse and love it


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 12, 2021)

Yes, it's quite nice. The keyboard is great as well but quite expensive. I got it on a discount. I would not pay £200 for a keyboard


----------



## Remeca (Aug 13, 2021)

2x2GB DDR2 for $15CAD.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 13, 2021)

Remeca said:


> 2x2GB DDR2 for $15CAD.
> View attachment 212354



Nice, Ocz used to crank out some sweet modules back in the day. My all time favorites were a set of 2x2gb ddr2 8500 reapers(forget the ics)that out clocked all of my many many 1gb d9gmh/gkx modules. Wish i hadnt sold the rig they were in


----------



## Mussels (Aug 13, 2021)

Ahhhhh, my old OCZ ram running DDR1 600 at CL2.5...


----------



## HammerON (Aug 14, 2021)

Just waiting on the motherboard now...


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 14, 2021)

Might not be a computer per say, but it cost about as much as a GPU. I finally gave in to temptation to have a real camera. Not just any camera, but a full frame DSLR. Still entry level, I'm not a professional, but I'm tired of the lackluster quality out of my phone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Might not be a computer per say, but it cost about as much as a GPU.


It's tech, it certainly fits here in this thread. Very nice camera!


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's tech, it certainly fits here in this thread. Very nice camera!


I was feeling that itch and since I'm about to go to San Fran for the first time, I wanted to have a little bit of extra fun.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 14, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I was feeling that itch and since I'm about to go to San Fran for the first time, I wanted to have a little bit of extra fun.


San Fran is one of the safer cities, but still, keep a close eye on your new toy, would hate to see it stolen..


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> San Fran is one of the safer cities, but still, keep a close eye on your new toy, would hate to see it stolen..


I've stayed near Dorchester in Boston several times before, so I think I should be good, but that's a really good point. I'm not planning on going anywhere near places like Tenderloin.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 14, 2021)

EK black tubing and 8 of these barbs for my loop, and very nice BGA heatsink kit for my GPU, the square plates are copper.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 14, 2021)

Remeca said:


> 2x2GB DDR2 for $15CAD.
> View attachment 212354


i had a 4x kit of it ... sadly i sold the rig (it was a patchwork rig i assembled for nostalgia and fun .... ) but well ... it was sold on the cheap for a father who wanted to gift a nice rig for his kid
it was a QX6850 with a Asus P5Q Pro Turbo, a GTX 750 and that ram in 4x2gb

so, it's only a semi regret ... that rig was still down straight bangin for a entry level gaming rig when i sold it


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 14, 2021)

I bought new microSD for my smartphone (cost = ~90$ USD) :






^RIP first gen. microSDXC card (3 and half years with me, bought back then for ~45$ USD as "used").


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 14, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> I bought new microSD for my smartphone (cost = ~90$ USD) :
> View attachment 212593
> View attachment 212594
> ^RIP first gen. microSDXC card (3 and half years with me, bought back then for ~45$ USD as "used").



I have this one here:






I only am getting 21MB s reads and writes on it though... its only 27% full... not sure why that is... I bought it shipped and sold by Amazon so it should be authentic, it advertises 120MB/s...

really sucks... i feel like i got screwed over.

phone i use it with is the samsung galaxy a50 android 11.


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 14, 2021)

I would recommend checking it in USB 3.x reader/adapter on USB 3.x port on your PC honestly (with proper drivers on that USB 3.x, because in my case, M$ provided ones sucked badly on performance side).

It's true that "Ultra" is always slower than "Extreme" in SanDisk, but having reads and writes be on par is very weird.
Read are always higher. I tested my old 128GB card in USB 2.0, and still got 35MB/s out of it on read test with CrystalDiskMark (vs. ~17MB/s on Write).

PS. Also, check if it has all of it's advertised capacity (with H2testw program I used for example).
You may have a fake card (with 20MB/s it will take forever though) :/

Here's reader I'm using :


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 15, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> I would recommend checking it in USB 3.x reader/adapter on USB 3.x port on your PC honestly (with proper drivers on that USB 3.x, because in my case, M$ provided ones sucked badly on performance side).
> 
> It's true that "Ultra" is always slower than "Extreme" in SanDisk, but having reads and writes be on par is very weird.
> Read are always higher. I tested my old 128GB card in USB 2.0, and still got 35MB/s out of it on read test with CrystalDiskMark (vs. ~17MB/s on Write).
> ...




i used one of those basic SD card adapters to test the microsd card... that must be why my speeds were limited. I didn't even know they made testers like that... lol

where do i buy that reader? link to amazon plz


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 15, 2021)

@lynx29 I bought mine from Sandisk official shop : LINK, but I think this is Amazon link to it : LINK.
I will add here though, had to give pins on my old card a clean before it worked in this card reader without issue.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 15, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Might not be a computer per say, but it cost about as much as a GPU. I finally gave in to temptation to have a real camera. Not just any camera, but a full frame DSLR. Still entry level, I'm not a professional, but I'm tired of the lackluster quality out of my phone.



Very nice! Full frame isn't necessary (and prohibitive pricing), but if you have one it's a big step up that you can really feel in a variety of different ways, there's no going back. Also nice to use lenses at their intended focal length instead of zoomed in due to APS-C. And mirrorless too! Super envious of the ergonomics.

Looking forward to seeing the fruits of your labour in here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-tpu-darkroom-digital-slr-and-photography-club.76565/


----------



## robot zombie (Aug 15, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Might not be a computer per say, but it cost about as much as a GPU. I finally gave in to temptation to have a real camera. Not just any camera, but a full frame DSLR. Still entry level, I'm not a professional, but I'm tired of the lackluster quality out of my phone.
> View attachment 212557


Man, I must say I've had my eye on one of those once or twice. I still run a Canon M5, which I consider sort of a lost gem... that lineup didn't get its fair due from canon on either front. Bodies and lenses. I scavenged a new one from the carnage of its rapid liquidation. I like it because of how well matched it is to how I shoot. They DID put a lot of thought into it, which I personally appreciated. It's unique from a usability and ergonomics standpoint. You get way more and that than is typical for that level of ML APS-C. The design intent I think got under-recognized by reviewers and commentators. Users liked using them and picked em for a reason!

What we have instead of that is what you got, that's where the focus went to.

Such a contentious company in the camera world. At times I can see why, but they do make great cameras, and even better glass. Oh the lenses that go on that puppy. Some of those are pure art.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 15, 2021)

agent_x007 said:


> @lynx29 I bought mine from Sandisk official shop : LINK, but I think this is Amazon link to it : LINK.
> I will add here though, had to give pins on my old card a clean before it worked in this card reader without issue.



I found a Type C to microsd card reader made by Kingston for $11, going to go with that one. Type C should be impossible to saturate speeds for a microsd card like that ancient full SD card adapter was doing. I'd bet money that was what was holding back my scores.

There is one made by Transcend as well as USB 3.1 to microsd reader for $7.49, but it has some scary reviews about the microsd card catching fire etc (I call bs) but you never know... I always liked Transcend, but for a few bucks more I'd rather have Type C anyway.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 15, 2021)

A Xeon X5650 for my 2nd rig  paid 15eur including postage.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 15, 2021)

_*LINK*_

_

_​


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Just waiting on the motherboard now...
> View attachment 212556


oh god yes, what a CPU

also you're in for good times with that SSD, they feel like a total no compromise... amazing speeds, low temps (mine ran fine with no heatsink for a while doing large copies)


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 15, 2021)

This should help my 5600x stretch it's legs, I think my 3000mhz kit is defective, SHIT performance from Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 memory and it is Samsung B die, not overclockable even the tiniest bit.





			https://assets.website-files.com/5cdb2ee0b102f96c3906500f/606b5d4745a94df9a7f1aab1_PVS416G373C7K_Sku%20Sheet_040221.pdf


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2021)

Mussels said:


> oh god yes, what a CPU
> 
> also you're in for good times with that SSD, they feel like a total no compromise... amazing speeds, low temps (mine ran fine with no heatsink for a while doing large copies)


I would have gone for the 2TB version myself, but it's all good.



Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> This should help my 5600x stretch it's legs, I think my 3000mhz kit is defective, SHIT performance from Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 memory and it is Samsung B die, not overclockable even the tiniest bit.


It might not be defective. 3000mhz is just not a good match for Ryzen, any Ryzen CPU. It would be fine for Intel because of the differences in how the memory is utilized. Ryzen needs at least 3200mhz bare minimum for good performance. That 3733mhz set you ordered will be a great upgrade!


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Aug 15, 2021)

Graduated from onboard Supreme FX audio and upgraded to an Ifi Zen V2 external USB dac/amp for around US$170. Never used an external dac before and didn't know which one to buy but turns out this one is really great as a headphone user (AKG K240 Studio to be specific). Plug and play, no software required, doesn't even need external power. The sound is noticeably better quality in every aspect, e.g. beats have more power, easier to discern the differences between instruments, I'm also able to hear background sounds that weren't even there before. It's kind of like the audio equivalent of upgrading from 720p to 1080p.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 15, 2021)

Because I'm a numpty, I somehow dropped an old Dell Optiplex on my Clevo laptop and damaged the screen. After experimenting to see how easy a screen replacement would be (hint, trivially easy), I decided this would be the perfect opportunity to do an upgrade I've wanted to do since I got it three years ago; upgrading to a high refresh rate screen.









I ended up getting an Innolux N156HHE-GA1, which is a 15.6" 1920x1080 120Hz TN panel using the 30 pin eDP connector. The laptop originally had an LG LP156WF6-SPK6, which is a 15.6" 1920x1080 60Hz IPS panel. It was $98.25 after tax and shipping.











Ugh, reflections.

Installation was trivial, and thankfully, everything, including brightness controls and high refresh rate, worked right away.






Unfortunately, there is a stuck pixel in the upper left quarter and some backlight weirdness in the left corners of the screen. Not sure what I should do about this.

I hate that the display industry has decided that these defects are okay. I get that LCDs were harder to manufacture years ago, but I'm pretty sure the techniques have been perfected by now, let alone 2017 (when this display was manufactured).

Not like I paid for all 2.073 million pixels and should expect them all to work. I mean, all 4.95 million pixels work perfectly on my Monoprice monitor, and that's not exactly a high-end brand.

The seller's _dead_ pixel policy is a maximum of one to five _dead_ pixels (which I think is bullshit, but whatever). This is a _stuck _pixel rather than a _dead_ pixel, so I'm wondering if I should contact the seller and see if they'll do anything.

Currently trying software stuck pixel fixes. I have my doubts about their effectiveness, but what do I have to lose?

EDIT: Just looked at the ISO 9241 Class 1 standard, and this counts as a "dead" pixel. Looks like I'm SOL. Oh well.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 15, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> This should help my 5600x stretch it's legs, I think my 3000mhz kit is defective, SHIT performance from Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000 memory and it is Samsung B die, not overclockable even the tiniest bit.View attachment 212684



I don't know what the 3733 kit is (could potentially be a lot of different things, thinking either CJR or DJR), but the 4000/4133/4400 Viper Steels are a great way to get cheap guaranteed Samsung B-die. Obviously, large gulf in potential binning quality as none of those three save for 4400CL19 are high-ish bins, heatspreaders are shit, and you also have to watch out for old stock with crap PCB (my shit 4133 kit is A0, my 4400 is A2 as expected), but by far the most reliable way to get B-die without breaking the bank.

Won't go into it too much (as the horse has been well and truly flogged after 3 years of forum and Reddit threads) but Corsair is pretty much the only vendor who's been able to reliably extract such shit OC performance and compatibility out of B-die. Some if it isn't even B-die, Thaiphoon and SPD programming are often wrong.

Call it "bad B-die", a problem with Corsair's PCBs or binning, or anything else, but it's basically a lesson to avoid shit bins of DDR4 (e.g. 3200CL16, 3200CL18, 3600CL18). All B-die found at "B-die bins" should perform as expected at XMP very least (3200CL14, 3600 16-16-16, 3733CL14, 3800CL14, 4000CL16, 4000CL14, 4000 18-19-19, 4000 19-19-19, 4400 19-19-19, 4266CL16, etc.), if you find B-die outside of those speed bins then it's much the exception rather than norm, and set your standards at rock bottom to begin.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Unfortunately, there is a stuck pixel in the upper left quarter and some backlight weirdness in the left corners of the screen. Not sure what I should do about this.


As weird as this might sound, have you tried massaging it out for a minute? It sometimes works.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> As weird as this might sound, have you tried massaging it out for a minute? It sometimes works.


I actually managed to unstick a stuck pixel on my old AOC monitor by doing that a while ago. Sadly it hasn't worked for this display.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> I actually managed to unstick a stuck pixel on my old AOC monitor by doing that a while ago. Sadly it hasn't worked for this display.


Sometimes it takes an actual minute or two. Give it a try. Nothing to lose... This works best with the power on and the screen being active in the pixel area.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 15, 2021)

I've contacted the seller and explained the situation. Now waiting for a response.

The more that I think about it, a $90 panel shouldn't have these defects. I'll probably see if I can get a discount, and if not, I'll probably return it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> The more that I think about it, a $90 panel shouldn't have these defects. I'll probably see if I can get a discount, and if not, I'll probably return it.


Agreed!! Display panels should always be perfect. I couldn't care less about opinions to the contrary or what manufacturers/sellers statement of acceptable defective pixel policy. If it's not perfect, it gets returned, at the sellers expense. That's how I roll.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 15, 2021)

I've looked at reviews on Amazon for this panel and have found many with the exact same issues; backlight bleed in the left corners and a single green stuck pixel.

Guess this is a sign to stay away from Innolux/Cheimei products.

If I end up returning this, I'll see about getting a panel from AU Optronics or BOE, which are the manufacturers of the panels in my HP EliteBook and Dell Latitude respectively. I wish LG made high refresh rate laptop panels that use the 30 pin eDP connector, but they don't appear to.

It really sucks because as far as TN panels go, this one is excellent. It has good colors and surprising viewing angles while being responsive and free of ghosting/smearing. They just have lackluster QC I guess.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 15, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> I've looked at reviews on Amazon for this panel and have found many with the exact same issues; backlight bleed in the left corners and a single green stuck pixel.
> 
> Guess this is a sign to stay away from Innolux/Cheimei products.
> 
> ...



my next monitor will probably be the Samsung G7 240hz 27" 1440p. i'm just waiting for it to go on sale to $499.99  it did once a year ago or so but I missed my chance.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 15, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I wish they'd arrange to clean and paint the buildings in our community, but every time there's a community vote, the community votes no.
> As the building is three stories high, it's not exactly safe trying to do it on your own and I don't have a power washer or a place to store it if I did.
> Apparently maintenance isn't a thing in Taiwan, it seems to apply to scooters and cars too, where some people drive them until they break down and then ask why they broke down...
> 
> I also wish houses here had rain gutters, insulation, double glazing and no 1cm gap under the front door, but alas...


Sounds like around here. Except, we at least get insulation, because in the dead-of-winter, (mostly January, but can be from January to March) where January often has days-in-a-row where it's only at 0C for max daily temp! And winter temps from January to March, can get as low as -15F! Only the colder winters get down to the -20s (F) at night! Also, looks like bleach-in-a-spray-bottle, can come to the rescue.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> As weird as this might sound, have you tried massaging it out for a minute? It sometimes works.


And the screen?


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 16, 2021)

So this is my Roku Premier 4K and it overheats hitting 107c a lot... a tiny fully enclosed system with no active cooling.. really crappy design.







Finally got pissed off enough with it after trying other methods and took it apart, I have ordered this to apply directly to the ARM CPU.






I will modify the outer casing so there is a hole above the heatsink protruding through the housing so it can breathe.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 16, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> So this is my Roku Premier 4K and it overheats hitting 107c a lot... a tiny fully enclosed system with no active cooling.. really crappy design.
> 
> View attachment 212797
> 
> ...


Interesting, MStar SoC, they mainly do chips you find inside televisions. These days they're a division of MediaTek.

Why are you expecting active cooling on a basic chip like that? It's most likely a Cortex-A53. Something must be wrong with the device you bought and the heatsink isn't likely to solve the problem, as those chips aren't supposed to get to more than 50-60 degrees C when in use. At a 107 degrees C, I'm surprised the plastic housing didn't start to deform.

*Edit:* Looks like I was correct about the CPU core.





Also: https://community.roku.com/t5/Playb...o-Power/Roku-Premiere-Overheating/td-p/525102


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 16, 2021)

Mate just spent $1500NZD on components to upgrade his system which I'll be building for him 
Asus AM3+Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 > Asus ROG Strix X570 F - Gaming 
AMD FX6200 > AMD Ryzen R7 3700X
8GB (2x4) Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 1600 > 16GB (2x8) GSkil TridentZ RGB DDR4 3200
Stock AMD AM3+ cooler > Cryorig H7 Plus 
and NVMe SSD when it's in stock and ready to ship the rest should be here tomorrow and on the weekend I'll be swappin it all over 

Photo's to be uploaded when it's all here


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 16, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Mate just spent $1500NZD on components to upgrade his system which I'll be building for him
> Asus AM3+Asus M5A99FX Pro R2.0 > Asus ROG Strix X570 F - Gaming
> AMD FX6200 > AMD Ryzen R7 3700X
> 8GB (2x4) Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 1600 > 16GB (2x8) GSkil TridentZ RGB DDR4 3200
> ...



I mean no offense or anything, but why would anyone buy a 3700x with a x570 board... that's a premium board with an old gen cpu. better off buying a budget b550 board and a 5600x cpu. zen 3 is no joke, its a massive upgrade.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Aug 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I mean no offense or anything, but why would anyone buy a 3700x with a x570 board... that's a premium board with an old gen cpu. better off buying a budget b550 board and a 5600x cpu. zen 3 is no joke, its a massive upgrade.


Looks like X570 did come out during the same year as Matisse.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> So this is my Roku Premier 4K and it overheats hitting 107c a lot... a tiny fully enclosed system with no active cooling.. really crappy design.
> 
> View attachment 212797
> 
> ...


thermal pads alone can make a huge difference, to low wattage devices


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 16, 2021)

With a now 35c max temp, I can officially say this was a success.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 16, 2021)

New rad for my loop, CE 280/45


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 16, 2021)

Bough some nice keyboard for my C30, current workstation. Check it out:


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Bough some nice keyboard for my C30, current workstation. Check it out:
> View attachment 212908



Why not make and post your own photo(s)?


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 16, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Why not make and post your own photo(s)?


Laisy to put my picture through cloud & to upload here...will do in next days!


----------



## Colddecked (Aug 16, 2021)

PowerA Enhanced Wired Controller for Xbox Series X|S - Green




RPGs are just so much better on a controller.  Works perfectly with xcloud.  Feels surprisingly solid.  I have a PowerA switch pro controller that is a creaky POS.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 16, 2021)

UPDATE: The seller of the laptop panel is offering me a $10 discount, which would bring the pre-tax price closer to what I initially offered. Trying to decide if I should accept the $10 or try and return the panel.

In many cases, the issues are easy to ignore, but on things like web pages (I use dark mode on everything), they can be visible and somewhat annoying.

As I said before, replacing the panel on my laptop is trivial. All I need to do is pull off the bezel (which requires no tools), undo four Philips screws, and the screen is out. Removing it from my laptop for return is not an issue. My only concern is potentially putting wear on the eDP cable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> return the panel.


This. A bright green stuck pixel is an unacceptable defect. If it were dead completely, IE showing no color at all, that would be at least somewhat serviceable.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. A bright green stuck pixel is an unacceptable defect. If it were dead completely, IE showing no color at all, that would be at least somewhat serviceable.



I agree, especially on a 1080P display.  Those aren't exactly not noticeable.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. A bright green stuck pixel is an unacceptable defect. If it were dead completely, IE showing no color at all, that would be at least somewhat serviceable.


Interesting and related thing; after I initially damaged the screen, I swapped the screen from my Toshiba P55W into the W650 to see how easy a display swap would be, and I discovered a dead pixel on that panel that I had never noticed in the four years that I've had that laptop. Dead pixels definitely are more acceptable than stuck ones (relative, doesn't mean they are acceptable to begin with).

Back to the original topic, I think returning is the right thing. I had plans to maybe migrate this screen to any laptop that replaces my W650.

Just started a return; we'll see how this goes. Now to start looking into similar screens from AUO or BOE.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 16, 2021)

Got me a HAMR driver with 18TB of space:









						Western Digital Ultrastar DC HC550 18TB 512MB 7200RPM SAS 12Gb/s ULTRA 512E SE P3 Enterprise 3.5" Internal Hard Drive - Newegg.com
					

Buy Western Digital Ultrastar DC HC550 18TB 512MB 7200RPM SAS 12Gb/s ULTRA 512E SE P3 Enterprise 3.5" Internal Hard Drive with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




Before you ask how I got that much porn,

First, get your mind out of the gutter.

Second, it's for shadow copies.  My business has some underlings who seem like they like to regularly delete whole folders of data, or worse, overwrite large files like idiots.  As our data archive is rather immense, shadow copies are called for, in addition to the offsite regular M-DISC Bluray backups once a month.  Maybe I can train my employees some too, who knows.  It's hard when many of them are family.

I am curious how a HAMR drive benches though...


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I mean no offense or anything, but why would anyone buy a 3700x with a x570 board... that's a premium board with an old gen cpu. better off buying a budget b550 board and a 5600x cpu. zen 3 is no joke, its a massive upgrade.


Because here the 5600X costs the same as a 3700X and the 5800X is 300 bucks more and he likes how I've got mine set up so I'll be doing the same for him he also only has an RX580 gpu and the 3700X will be more than enough to push that for his gaming needs I also gave him a choice of budgets for mobos I also gave pro's and cons for each of the dozen different mobo's in the list and that's what he picked out of the list so his money he spends it as he wants I'm just his tech support


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Got me a HAMR driver with 18TB of space:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice drive! Just one? You're not going to pair up and RAID0?


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice drive! Just one? You're not going to pair up and RAID0?


For shadow copies?  Nah.  The primary drives (2tb hdds or ssds depending) are raid 0'd.  Shadow copies are for "hey I deleted this file and did not mean to: give it back!" situations.  Not really RAID0 worthy.  Just need a lot of scratch space (org needs 2 years worth for a few stations).

I could have went SMR but I hate that tech honestly and this was in budget...


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 17, 2021)

If


R-T-B said:


> Got me a HAMR driver with 18TB of space:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you dont mind my asking what kind of speeds does that drive reach
futhermore how loud is it while clattering away


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 17, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> If
> 
> you dont mind my asking what kind of speeds does that drive reach
> futhermore how loud is it while clattering away


Going to find out when I install it tomorrow.  Very curious myself.  I only have the "Out for Delivery" notice right now ...

It's in a data closet so noise is/will be hard to gauge, but a redditor posted that these DC 550 HAMR drives are actually really quiet, FWIW.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 17, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Going to find out when I install it tomorrow.  Very curious myself.  I only have the "Out for Delivery" notice right now ...


Im amazingly blown away by that cache 512mb 
wow


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 17, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Im amazingly blown away by that cache 512mb
> wow


Yeah.  It's bordering on hybrid drive stuff, but with that much capacity it kind of needs it...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> For shadow copies?  Nah.  The primary drives (2tb hdds or ssds depending) are raid 0'd.  Shadow copies are for "hey I deleted this file and did not mean to: give it back!" situations.  Not really RAID0 worthy.  Just need a lot of scratch space (org needs 2 years worth for a few stations).
> 
> I could have went SMR but I hate that tech honestly and this was in budget...


No for data redundancy. I presume that whatever you intend to store on it is important. For me, I have 50GB BDR discs for data redundancy so I can get away with only using one drive for mass storage. Do you have a backup plan for your data? I'm not trying to be critical, only curious and advising precautions.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 17, 2021)

My current biggest disk for "homework" (; 
nah jk its for my big steam library and my inablilty to delete anything


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I presume that whatever you intend to store on it is important.


The datas original copies are very important, the shadow copies are more a fallback for user stupidity that won't be needed the majority of the time, but I have to have for a.) regulatory compliance and b.) never hurts to have another layer.



lexluthermiester said:


> Do you have a backup plan for your data?


Compressed offsite bdxl or m-disc backups, depending on needed longevity.

We have a whole closet full of 'em.  Done monthly.  We do clonezilla spanned images.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 17, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I don't know what the 3733 kit is (could potentially be a lot of different things, thinking either CJR or DJR), but the 4000/4133/4400 Viper Steels are a great way to get cheap guaranteed Samsung B-die. Obviously, large gulf in potential binning quality as none of those three save for 4400CL19 are high-ish bins, heatspreaders are shit, and you also have to watch out for old stock with crap PCB (my shit 4133 kit is A0, my 4400 is A2 as expected), but by far the most reliable way to get B-die without breaking the bank.
> 
> Won't go into it too much (as the horse has been well and truly flogged after 3 years of forum and Reddit threads) but Corsair is pretty much the only vendor who's been able to reliably extract such shit OC performance and compatibility out of B-die. Some if it isn't even B-die, Thaiphoon and SPD programming are often wrong.
> 
> Call it "bad B-die", a problem with Corsair's PCBs or binning, or anything else, but it's basically a lesson to avoid shit bins of DDR4 (e.g. 3200CL16, 3200CL18, 3600CL18). All B-die found at "B-die bins" should perform as expected at XMP very least (3200CL14, 3600 16-16-16, 3733CL14, 3800CL14, 4000CL16, 4000CL14, 4000 18-19-19, 4000 19-19-19, 4400 19-19-19, 4266CL16, etc.), if you find B-die outside of those speed bins then it's much the exception rather than norm, and set your standards at rock bottom to begin.


Here are my results with a quick and dirty OC without any aids.









						Patriot Viper Steel 3733 kit overclock results good?
					

So managed 3800mhz 16-19-19-27-58 1.45v  Originally 3733 17-21-21-41-69 1.35v  I have not used a Dram calculator.  Stock.    Overclock.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 17, 2021)

not a personal purchase but it did lead to a new hardware for me too ... 

a Lenovo V15 Gen 2 15.60", AMD Ryzen 3 5300U, 8GB, 512GB nvme 499 chf


which replaced a Lenovo G50-70 15.60", Intel Core i7-4510U, 8GB, 500GB hdd (a Toshiba hilariously with a Apple logo) 691 chf at the time in 2014


main reason, a bit slow and screen damage   and Win 8 update fluffed up ... the notebook booted but never got to the OS
took out the HDD did a backup of all personal files, transferred to the new one, as payment my "customer" gave me the old one ... 

lost cause? NAY!
mmhhhh i have a crappy extra WD Green 240gb SSD ... might be "good enough" for that ... 


installing Win 10

yeah screen damage ... oh well still usable ... 

login my account  wait what? ... it activate Win 10?


mmhhhh.... so, basically now i have 2 computer linked to my account with win 10 home active, a while passed since i did the notebook, neither that one or the desktop, "un-activated or unlinked", strange... i thought the digital licence (which was a Win 8 retail ) was only usable on one PC 

oh well no complaint! till it goes in lockdown and i have to run, with my hands above my heads yelling "FLUFF! FLUFF! FLUFF IT!" (auto censoring ...)


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> not a personal purchase but it did lead to a new hardware for me too ...
> 
> a Lenovo V15 Gen 2 15.60", AMD Ryzen 3 5300U, 8GB, 512GB nvme 499 chf
> View attachment 213036
> ...


laptops BIOS allowed it to auto install the W8 key it shipped with and auto activate


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> laptops BIOS allowed it to auto install the W8 key it shipped with and auto activate


ahhhh so it took the original Win8  key from the G50-70 and linked it with my account? but previously it was used by someone else... oh, wait hardware linked, mmhhh tho the panel mention digital license linked with my account... i guess it added the one from the laptop to my account then?


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 18, 2021)

Well I promised pics when it got here so here it all is


----------



## Remeca (Aug 18, 2021)

I feel like I did pretty good, an i7-4790k, 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 DDR3 memory, and a maybe not working MSI Z97 Gaming 7 for $200 CAD.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 18, 2021)

Remeca said:


> I feel like I did pretty good, an i7-4790k, 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 DDR3 memory, and a maybe not working MSI Z97 Gaming 7 for $200 CAD.


not bad, is the setup untested? 4790k still go for good money on Ebay
I sold my 4790k/2x8gb 2400 DDR3/msi Z87i for £250. still a good setup imo.


----------



## Remeca (Aug 18, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> not bad, is the setup untested? 4790k still go for good money on Ebay
> I sold my 4790k/2x8gb 2400 DDR3/msi Z87i for £250. still a good setup imo.


I've tested and confirmed working the 4790k and ram, the motherboard I'll test with my old cpu and ram once my new cooler arrives. 4790k can be hard to find a deal on around here, eBay is all $160+, some local posts going over 200 for just the CPU.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 18, 2021)

Wanted this for work not games, I have heard the Thinkpad laptops have an awesome keyboard to type on and are perfectly suited to work. Last tech purchase for a while now. Will also be used for my studies.

So bought it. Lenovo ThinkPad T 500


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 18, 2021)

MOAR Optane.  Picked up another 900p for my worsktation.  I might have won another newegg shuffle too....


----------



## Valantar (Aug 18, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> Wanted this for work not games, I have heard the Thinkpad laptops have an awesome keyboard to type on and are perfectly suited to work. Last tech purchase for a while now. Will also be used for my studies.
> 
> So bought it. Lenovo ThinkPad T 500
> 
> View attachment 213157View attachment 213158


I used an X201 for the better part of a decade, and it was fantastic. Battery life was utter crap at the end, but that keyboard ... man, I still want that keyboard back. And it looks like yours has a similar one. Enjoy!


----------



## phill (Aug 18, 2021)

Well I've had a birthday been very bad and spent some money I suppose I shouldn't have but still....  It's a tech purchase thread, so here we go 




Been looking at the blu rays for a long time now, so when I got the chance and they had been dropped in price, I thought, you know what.... Birthday treat 




It came from the desert, sorry no, Ebay!   Saw it up for sale and was a not hardly used model, so thought what the heck and grabbed it.  All decent in box and opened but not used and £59 posted so thought that was pretty much a decent deal 



Ah yes, a server left in a box I was waiting for things on site to change for me but sadly not, so I decided to get it installed in the cabinet and worry about it later...  Shame only a single CPU and 8GB of DDR3 RAM in there, so we'll do something about that soon enough   I believe I've got a spare CPU or two and I am pretty sure I have a heatsink for it, so I'll get those installed soon and then hopefully get some work done on it    I believe Mr Clamps @Solaris17 video tutorials will be helping me through so looking forward to it if I can get 5 minutes to do it..  Sophia there checking my work and making sure I'd got everything in place...  I think she was a little worried about the amount of cables and such needed from behind the cabinet but I think I've enough to cover it.....



Ah a few more pics of some recent hardware purchases...  What was I thinking...  Well I'm going team beige to start with!    I had had another fan die in the little homeserver I have and I was getting fed up with swapping them out all the time so, I had a recommendation, I went with some of these and damn are they not cheap....  But, hopefully, I won't need to swap them out in a months time with another...  The case I have my homeserver in is a Fractal Design 804, 4 120mm at the front, then a 120mm on the left and a 140mm on the right.  So 6 fans where bought and thank god some where on sale!!   £135 is kinda hard to swallow that's for sure.... 



The two B450 boards I was a little off my game here as I just saw a free mouse mat or something with them and thought, bargain...  Well yes and no I think...  But, I do have two 1700X CPUs and a PC I built for my Mum for my sisters girls I think needs an upgrade since they are running a dual core and 8GB of RAM, so the plan is 1700X, B450, 16GB and that'll do.  I've recently re-flashed each of the 5 RX480 Strix I had mining a few months ago, but since I've turned them off I wanted them to get back to stock and doing something else and being useful again, so one will be headed back up to them with the 1700X which I think will make a massive difference over what they had.  What I'll be doing with the other four cards, I'm not sure.  I have sold one which I had recently got the money for, which was nice, so...  Might do a giveaway I think with them...  Not sure yet....




And finally, Isabelle couldn't believe her eyes when the two RTX 3070s I had had been sent from my mate in the US, finally turned up in the UK and more so to my home address some 2.5 months nearly later on...  Jesus....  Not sure that 3 to 5 day postage time is holding it's own at the moment lol   Still, grateful to have them, just waiting on a few more bits of kit to turn up now.....  When he sends them!



Oh and some DDR3 for a mates rig, what a nightmare this stuff has been...  Ordered 6 sticks 8GB DDR3 through Ebay...  Guy packs it in a single bag, when I receive them I think oh dear, hope these work and well, eventually when I got around to testing and finding out 4 of the 6 sticks didn't work correctly, I was somewhat annoyed.... 
I got hold of the seller and said to him the problems with the pictures, and he'd sent me out two more sticks.  I'm still waiting on 2 more replacement sticks as they have not yet turned up..   Here's hoping I don't have to go down the claim route cos I could really do without the hassles......   We'll soon see....





And here we are with the latest daft purcahse....
NVME PCIe Gen 3 storage...  Now I'm very impressed with these and more so with the price.  I saw them on Amazon for £75, now for 1TB NVME storage, even for Gen 3 speeds, that was a darn good bargain.  Hell my 1TB SATA SSDs I bought a few months ago I think, I think where a little more expensive than that.....  So when I saw them I thought I'd consider buying a few, then they went out of stock, then I stupidly went searching and saw them in Overclockers for the same money, I was weak and ordered 4 and ordered a 16GB RAM kit for my sisters PC I mentioned above, 3600MHz CL16, so nothing blowing out the water but something decent and more than enough for what they use.
But still, got two of the P5 drives installed into my X570 board, got them configured and was very impressed with their performance so was worth the cash I guess  



If you managed to get through all of that text and rubbish, I applaud you!!  

Here we are with a quick CrystalMarkInfo speed test for the two installed P5 drives....





It's a shame one of them isn't quite hitting the 3000MB/sec speeds but I believe this is down to the way it's connected on the motherboard...  One to the CPU and one through the southbridge chip....


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2021)

That looks sick! nice collection @phill


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 19, 2021)

phill said:


> Well I've had a birthday been very bad and spent some money I suppose I shouldn't have but still....  It's a tech purchase thread, so here we go
> 
> 
> View attachment 213164
> ...



Hi Phil, I also have a 1 TB Crucial P5 drive. I got it on a crazy good sale, $85.  I really recommend you get some heatsinks on those bad boys if airflow isn't hitting them.

Also, after about 2 months use now, my drives don't have as good of scores as they first did. It's still pretty good, I'm happy I got it, but I wish I just spend the extra $90 on the Western Digital SN 850 1TB drive personally. but again can't complain for the price I paid, so it's all good.


----------



## phill (Aug 19, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> That looks sick! nice collection @phill


Thank you kind @Solaris17    I'm hoping to put the servers to good use and make ya proud     We'll have NASA up in here before you know it  



lynx29 said:


> Hi Phil, I also have a 1 TB Crucial P5 drive. I got it on a crazy good sale, $85.  I really recommend you get some heatsinks on those bad boys if airflow isn't hitting them.
> 
> Also, after about 2 months use now, my drives don't have as good of scores as they first did. It's still pretty good, I'm happy I got it, but I wish I just spend the extra $90 on the Western Digital SN 850 1TB drive personally. but again can't complain for the price I paid, so it's all good.


Mine wasn't far off that pricing either mate, I paid £75..  I thought, screw it.  There's no way I needed them really but I thought meh, I'm weak, I'll grab some lol 

I'm not so worried about the scores as such, I don't need to wear them out with benchmarks but I'm guessing with use they will always get slower but hopefully not as slow as a SATA SSD else they will go back!  
What's the difference with the SN850 drives?  Are they the gen 4 models or just a higher performing drive?


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 19, 2021)

phill said:


> Thank you kind @Solaris17    I'm hoping to put the servers to good use and make ya proud     We'll have NASA up in here before you know it
> 
> 
> Mine wasn't far off that pricing either mate, I paid £75..  I thought, screw it.  There's no way I needed them really but I thought meh, I'm weak, I'll grab some lol
> ...



SN850 gets 1 million IOPS read and yes is gen4, and crucial P5 1tb (once you install the OS and use it for a month or two) gets around 390k IOPS read, which is the same as my 5 year old 2TB SSD gets on read IOPS.

and from what I understand read IOPS are mostly what matters.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 19, 2021)

phill said:


> Well I've had a birthday been very bad and spent some money I suppose I shouldn't have but still....  It's a tech purchase thread, so here we go
> 
> 
> View attachment 213164
> ...


That's a nice little spending spree you had there and a early Christmas in August.

Well as you know, I had my spree and Christmas in June.

But it's time for a counter attack, so two words: build log, build log, build log


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> SN850 gets 1 million IOPS read and yes is gen4, and crucial P5 1tb (once you install the OS and use it for a month or two) gets around 390k IOPS read, which is the same as my 5 year old 2TB SSD gets on read IOPS.
> 
> and from what I understand read IOPS are mostly what matters.


Ah, well if it's hitting 7GB/sec instead of 3GB+/sec then I can see why    The Gen 4 stuff I find is way crazy over priced for the size of them and the performance, well, numbers...  Bigger better and all that jazz but does Windows work any better at all??  I mean I'm still using SATA SSDs for my OS...  The rest is such a mixture and mess, I've not even started thinking about    I'll have another check over it in a month or so's time but there's not been much happening with them at the moment..  Just extra ultra quick storage at the moment 


Tomgang said:


> That's a nice little spending spree you had there and a early Christmas in August.
> 
> Well as you know, I had my spree and Christmas in June.
> 
> But it's time for a counter attack, so two words: build log, build log, build log


Thanks Tomgang, I just saw this and thought, yeah why not    Very much didn't need any of it but when I saw the storage so cheap and the Amiga documentary cheaper again, I thought, what the heck  

Ah, everything will be going in the build log matey, just a click away from there in the sig     It's a dangerous place to click mind...  Some say it might blind your eyes and not because it's awesome either!!     I've got a few things I can update in there as well, so I'll see if I can get and do that in a bit....   Still a few bits waiting on hopefully we'll get them at some point


----------



## freeagent (Aug 20, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## phill (Aug 20, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you    Was a little while ago but appreciated!!


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 20, 2021)

phill said:


> Ah, well if it's hitting 7GB/sec instead of 3GB+/sec then I can see why    The Gen 4 stuff I find is way crazy over priced for the size of them and the performance, well, numbers...  Bigger better and all that jazz but does Windows work any better at all??  I mean I'm still using SATA SSDs for my OS...  The rest is such a mixture and mess, I've not even started thinking about    I'll have another check over it in a month or so's time but there's not been much happening with them at the moment..  Just extra ultra quick storage at the moment
> 
> Thanks Tomgang, I just saw this and thought, yeah why not    Very much didn't need any of it but when I saw the storage so cheap and the Amiga documentary cheaper again, I thought, what the heck
> 
> Ah, everything will be going in the build log matey, just a click away from there in the sig     It's a dangerous place to click mind...  Some say it might blind your eyes and not because it's awesome either!!     I've got a few things I can update in there as well, so I'll see if I can get and do that in a bit....   Still a few bits waiting on hopefully we'll get them at some point



yeah, I agree, that is why I kept mine, it's not a big deal.  for $85 I couldn't beat it.


----------



## Tomgang (Aug 20, 2021)

phill said:


> Ah, well if it's hitting 7GB/sec instead of 3GB+/sec then I can see why    The Gen 4 stuff I find is way crazy over priced for the size of them and the performance, well, numbers...  Bigger better and all that jazz but does Windows work any better at all??  I mean I'm still using SATA SSDs for my OS...  The rest is such a mixture and mess, I've not even started thinking about    I'll have another check over it in a month or so's time but there's not been much happening with them at the moment..  Just extra ultra quick storage at the moment
> 
> Thanks Tomgang, I just saw this and thought, yeah why not    Very much didn't need any of it but when I saw the storage so cheap and the Amiga documentary cheaper again, I thought, what the heck
> 
> Ah, everything will be going in the build log matey, just a click away from there in the sig     It's a dangerous place to click mind...  Some say it might blind your eyes and not because it's awesome either!!     I've got a few things I can update in there as well, so I'll see if I can get and do that in a bit....   Still a few bits waiting on hopefully we'll get them at some point


Good, will se that build log. Link in, when ready.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2021)

SN750 started dying about 2 weeks ago. Started doing the disappearing act, and constantly errored out when I put it in the external enclosure. Since I know for sure the 5900X isn't like my cancer-ridden 3700X, immediately alarm bells were ringing so I copied everything off and ran diskpart clean all. WD RMA process is easy.

RMA replacement arrived today, the way they packaged it snugly was pretty cool, not seen this before. Still not sure whether I want to put it in the 4.0 CPU slot and clean install Windows onto it (and bet on not buying a 4.0 drive anytime soon), or keep going with it in one of the 3.0 x2 chipset slots as a data drive with Windows still on my old SX8200. I guess I wouldn't have this problem if the Unify-X was a X570 board.


----------



## arni-gx (Aug 21, 2021)

this month.....my new LCd monitor, my new mouse and keyboard..... also, my new usb 3.0 hub.....


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2021)

stock Nikon lens VRII to replace the broken one   




Engenius AP
sometimes i just wanna try it




Many talking about gaming mouse with RGB effect, what about cheap mouse with RGB effect?
actually not too bad, for $2 you have light mouse with RGB effect but the switches, you can't expect more for that price




And another tenda router


----------



## ixi (Aug 21, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> stock Nikon lens VRII to replace the broken one
> View attachment 213525
> 
> Engenius AP
> ...



Why genius and tenda? Just for testing or something else?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> SN750 started dying about 2 weeks ago. Started doing the disappearing act, and constantly errored out when I put it in the external enclosure. Since I know for sure the 5900X isn't like my cancer-ridden 3700X, immediately alarm bells were ringing so I copied everything off and ran diskpart clean all. WD RMA process is easy.
> 
> RMA replacement arrived today, the way they packaged it snugly was pretty cool, not seen this before. Still not sure whether I want to put it in the 4.0 CPU slot and clean install Windows onto it (and bet on not buying a 4.0 drive anytime soon), or keep going with it in one of the 3.0 x2 chipset slots as a data drive with Windows still on my old SX8200. I guess I wouldn't have this problem if the Unify-X was a X570 board.
> 
> View attachment 213508View attachment 213509


Hmm, I relay on WD for HDD's and been thinking about their SSD's never purchased one because the prices was the same ally as Samsung so I always went Samsung but lately they are so hot they are annoying.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2021)

I bought a wifi repeater for a friend that cost $13 Au and i expect to be total shit, as well as a sound isolation shield for my blue yeti... should make interesting pics when they arrive


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 21, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Hmm, I relay on WD for HDD's and been thinking about their SSD's never purchased one because the prices was the same ally as Samsung so I always went Samsung but lately they are so hot they are annoying.



I think I've bought 2 x SN550, 2 x Blue 3D M.2, 2 x Blue 3D 2.5", and 1 x SN750 so far. Everything is impeccable except for the SN750, which does get a little warm. SN550 is one of my all-time fave recommendations, I don't have anything against Samsung (still using an 850 EVO), they're just expensive for what they offer. Not a big fan of WD HDDs, but I have an old 1TB Black and 1TB Blue that I dock occasionally for archiving stuff

I'm starting to suspect the two middle M.2 slots on the Unify-X don't work very well as the new drive started disappearing as well. Both have this switch that toggles between 3.0 x2 from chipset (no CPU lane-sharing) or 4.0 x4 from CPU (lane-sharing). I moved the SN750 so now I have it in the top 3.0/4.0 x4 slot (CPU), with the SX8200 in the bottom 3.0 x4 slot (chipset).


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 21, 2021)

Very impressed....


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 21, 2021)

ixi said:


> Why genius and tenda? Just for testing or something else?


engenius is for testing
tenda has better coverage in my office, tplink is good too but some model is hard to find here


----------



## Toothless (Aug 21, 2021)

Y'know, sometimes EVGA B-stock has some goodies at good prices.





Test bench was a 450w, now it's 850w. Gotta say I feel a bit better knowing I can overclock say, a GTX580 and more and not fear explosions. 


Bonus pic of test bench. Needs some shelves. 





That stain on the left side won't come out. I think it was a mocha frappe.


----------



## witkazy (Aug 21, 2021)

Belated Birthday gift for my kid , she pretty much abandoned her msi apache after she got this.



Yeah it is Aple but she uses Procreate a lot so i do not mind   12.9 inch variant.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 21, 2021)

Just a power strip that I plugged in to use with phone chargers, ds4 and old stereo receiver.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 21, 2021)

Welp, so this just happened cause reasons.
I was browsing the second hand market and honestly at this point I got tired of the prices and everything new is way way out of my budget range.

Yeh I took a risk with this as its not exactly new but its in a good condition + previous owner changed thermal pads and paste recently so I went for it and its also a fairly premium model so I trusted it more.
+ I met the seller in person and checked the card.

Performance is enough for my needs, ~1 year ago I tested a 1660 Super for a day and I was fine with that but I missed out on buying one at the time.
This is close as it gets, a bit better actually + 2 gigs of Vram so now I can finally max out Doom Eternal. _'7.5 gigs Vram with my native res,yikes'_

Cooler on this thing is impressive tbh, in my case its staying around 65-68 celsius in demanding games and only 33-40% fan speed and thats dead silent.
Boosts up to ~1940 Mhz core with factory settings.

Now only to sell my RX 570, they fetch decent monies on the second hand market here so better do that while I can. _'thought about keeping it but with such prices and I'm not exactly swimming in money'_

Kinda funny how I always own Nvidia card then AMD then Nvidia and this repeats.


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> View attachment 213633
> View attachment 213634
> 
> Welp, so this just happened cause reasons.
> ...


I have the SC version of the card and I'm still happy with it   I'd say anything up to about 50% fan is silent/quiet


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 22, 2021)

phill said:


> I have the SC version of the card and I'm still happy with it  I'd say anything up to about 50% fan is silent/quiet



Was happy with my SC ACX 3.0 for 5 years, now my friend is happy with it  I still think it's the sexiest card ever made, especially with a window

If I had a 1080 Ti ACX 3.0 or Classified I probably would have not bought the 2060 Super and still have it, to show off in my Cerberus X with the windowed panel - sadly while the FE is sleek it just doesn't have the sexy illuminated ACX 3.0 nameplate


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> View attachment 213633
> 
> 
> Welp, so this just happened cause reasons.
> ...


Awww the 1070 has little boomerangs!

CULTURAL APPROPRIATION, REEEEE


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 22, 2021)

I don't recall posting in this thread before and I'm not much of a photographer, but I wanted to show off my shiny new Samsung 980.  It's my first NVMe drive. I picked it up on sale from Newegg.  

I also wanted to thank Jetster for being kind enough to post the sale in the "Hot Deals" Thread, I couldn't have afforded a drive this nice any other way.    




Seriously....a Samsung 980 1tb drive for 93 bucks?

Very Appreciative...,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 22, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Was happy with my SC ACX 3.0 for 5 years, now my friend is happy with it  I still think it's the sexiest card ever made, especially with a window
> 
> If I had a 1080 Ti ACX 3.0 or Classified I probably would have not bought the 2060 Super and still have it, to show off in my Cerberus X with the windowed panel - sadly while the FE is sleek it just doesn't have the sexy illuminated ACX 3.0 nameplate



Yeah I also like how the cards looks, this is my first EVGA card actually.



phill said:


> I have the SC version of the card and I'm still happy with it  I'd say anything up to about 50% fan is silent/quiet



Sounds about right to me, I used my RX 570 for nearly 3 years with a fixed 40-45% fan speed and it was also quiet so I'm glad that this one is silent too and doesn't ramp up the fans like crazy.




Mussels said:


> Awww the 1070 has little boomerangs!
> 
> CULTURAL APPROPRIATION, REEEEE



Thanks now I can't unsee it.


----------



## phill (Aug 22, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Yeah I also like how the cards looks, this is my first EVGA card actually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to always use a fixed fan speed than something that ramps up and down, things just get warmer than they need to for no reason for my way of thinking, so I just set it to something comfortable and away we go   Still using the 1070 daily, it's a great GPU


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 22, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> engenius is for testing
> tenda has better coverage in my office, tplink is good too but some model is hard to find here


Sorry, but good is not a word I would use for products that get two, max three firmware updates in the life of the product, as then they proceed with a new revision and dump the old ones.
TP-Link has something like six or seven revisions of their "popular" models, but only the most recent one gets updates.
It makes them a terrible suggestion as far as routers go and products I would never connect facing the internet.
Yes, I have two TP-Link products myself, both were at the final firmware revision by the time I bought them and there was no way for me to know which hardware revision it was on one of them, as it was bought online. The other one was the most recent revision on sale, but was superseded shortly after I bought it and thus never got any more support.
Luckily I just use them as Wi-Fi repeaters, but one of them have started to be glitchy now. TP-Link also removed support for it in its app, despite more recent revisions still being on sale...
It's really buyer be aware kind of products and I have a feeling Tenda is no better, although I don't have any personal experience with them.
Engenius should be a smidgen better I think.
I hope you're aware of these limitations, so you don't end up with hacked routers all over the place.


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 22, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Why not make and post your own photo(s)?


Promised some pics. Here is one:



Enjoying that Apple feeling on this new keyboard.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 23, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on a new board and cpu to replace my aging HTPC and a graphics card
First AMD I've bought in forever    $368.99










Liquid Cool said:


> I don't recall posting in this thread before and I'm not much of a photographer, but I wanted to show off my shiny new Samsung 980.  It's my first NVMe drive. I picked it up on sale from Newegg.
> 
> I also wanted to thank Jetster for being kind enough to post the sale in the "Hot Deals" Thread, I couldn't have afforded a drive this nice any other way.
> 
> ...



Cool, I bought three. But paid 109 for one. I'm just glade on somethings the price is going down


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 23, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> I don't recall posting in this thread before and I'm not much of a photographer, but I wanted to show off my shiny new Samsung 980.  It's my first NVMe drive. I picked it up on sale from Newegg.
> 
> I also wanted to thank Jetster for being kind enough to post the sale in the "Hot Deals" Thread, I couldn't have afforded a drive this nice any other way.
> 
> ...



yeah you got an excellent deal there, I wish I had this instead of my Crucial P5 1TB. It only cost me $85, is main reason I was tempted. The read IOPS were like 599k when the drive was empty, but after OS and some games, it dropped down to same speeds on read IOPS as my 2TB SSD, around 380-390k range. Kind of lame since that is the most important number.

Care to run cyrstaldisk mark in both nvme and non-nvme mode (even just run pass 2 not 5 is plenty good enough) after you get your OS and such installed on it? I'm just curious, cause most reviews only show benches for empty drives


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 23, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Pulled the trigger on a new board and cpu to replace my aging HTPC and a graphics card
> First AMD I've bought in forever    $368.99
> 
> 
> ...



Hopefully you get it shipped with a new BIOS, or have a 3000/4000 CPU to drop in to update it. Mine came with the AGESA 1081 BIOS, but thankfully I use the 4650G in it so no problems booting. It doesn't have BIOS flashback so you can't update it with no CPU.

The 5600G is good value for HTPC use, big step up in CPU performance over 4650G.

Oh and make sure not to overtighten the M.2 heatsink if you have a drive in there, almost bent an SN550 like a banana. It's easy to check from the side if you have. In that respect it's one of the dodgiest M.2 heatsinks I've ever seen.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Hopefully you get it shipped with a new BIOS, or have a 3000/4000 CPU to drop in to update it. Mine came with the AGESA 1081 BIOS, but thankfully I use the 4650G in it so no problems booting. It doesn't have BIOS flashback so you can't update it with no CPU.
> 
> The 5600G is good value for HTPC use, big step up in CPU performance over 4650G.
> 
> Oh and make sure not to overtighten the M.2 heatsink if you have a drive in there, almost bent an SN550 like a banana. It's easy to check from the side if you have. In that respect it's one of the dodgiest M.2 heatsinks I've ever seen.


Yea, I've been waiting forever for it. Well see about the bios, hopefully not but I have a buddy with a cpu that will work, if I can get him to pull it out


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 23, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Cool, I bought three. But paid 109 for one. I'm just glade on somethings the price is going down



Completely agree.  Prices have steadily been coming down on a few items.  Power supplies have come down in price for sure.  The PSU's I normally buy have been discounted to where they are a pretty decent bargain.  I don't know if any of you guys buy eVGA power supplies or not.  I like the 550w G3's or the GA.  I've been routinely seeing them going for 49.99 shipped on ebay.  Picked up a spare or three for myself.  The eVGA SuperNova 550w G3 is my favorite PSU on the market.  I've used dozens of them without a dud yet.  Very low on electrical noise and NO high pitch whining for those who care about that sort of thing.

As an example:

eVGA SuperNova 550w GA

Love the 10 year warranty.



lynx29 said:


> Care to run cyrstaldisk mark in both nvme and non-nvme mode (even just run pass 2 not 5 is plenty good enough) after you get your OS and such installed on it? I'm just curious, cause most reviews only show benches for empty drives



Will do, but it's going to be a little awhile...I'm packing up and getting ready to move back out to the country!  I won't forget though...I'll post the results in Jetster's Hot Deals thread.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 23, 2021)

I had been playing Naraka: Bladepoint quite recently and really got annoyed with the cable of my G502. I was really planning to replace it since the shape of the mouse is not ideal for my grip type anyways. Seeing how wireless technology had improved I decided to go wireless. Obvious choices are to go Logitech or Razer but both of them costs quite a lot. I could also go with Cooler Master as I had pretty much good experience with their customer service but decided to look elsewhere. So I went with the 3rd best option which is Glorious.


The box was quite heavy for something that should be "light." But when I pulled the mouse out I was shocked how light these are. Its really hard to grasp how light something is unless you use it. No squeeks, I was a little worried about the stuctural integrity of mices with holes but it is very sturdy.





The shape of the the Model O is a little comfortable than the G502 that I had. Sadly, the Model D would have been better but there's no wireless option yet.






I used another magnetic USB C plug so I can charge it quickly without plugging and unplugging the cable. BTW the cable that comes with it is very soft, smooth and light as well.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2021)

Lighting came out really odd (mics too black for the camera?) but i got a tripod stand and isolation shield for my yeti


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Lighting came out really odd (mics too black for the camera?) but i got a tripod stand and isolation shield for my yeti
> 
> View attachment 214021



can you link where one buys a setup like this? i may get something like this for my remote job.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2021)

The stand i got locally at a Jaycar store for $30, this is the shield i got (which comes with a small, desk usable tripod)
Neewer NW-13 Foldable Compact Microphone Isolation Shield with Tripod Stand


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 24, 2021)

Twin Intel Optane 900p and an Optane 800p.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm back in my home town and working from my office (not remote home office) for a few weeks, and after a few days of typing on the god-awful Dell keyboard there (and some severe and worsening cramping and wrist pain) I remembered why I originally bought the mech keyboard I now have at the home office. So as an emergency solution I went and bought the cheapest decent-seeming keyboard I could get my hand on without shipping (which is _slow_ in Norway):




NOK 400 (~€38/$45, includes 25% VAT), NOS C250 wired mechanical 60% keyboard. I could have found a cheap membrane keyboard for NOK150 that would probably have been miles better than the Dell, but this seemed like a decent deal. It's the store brand for gaming peripherals for Elkjøp/Elgiganten/Gigantti/Elko (Norway/Sweden+Denmark/Finland/Iceland), and for the price it seems rather impressive. No doubt a rebranded no-name OEM product, but build quality seems good (no creaks or poor fitment), there's no keycap wobble to speak of, the larger keys are decently stabilized, and noise is ... fine. A bit hollow, but fine for what it is. Keycaps are from what I can tell doubleshot shine-through ABS (and you can see they love to pick up fingerprints), the font is decent even if the top-mounted LEDs don't diffuse properly into the secondary and tertiary labels. Switches are an MX Red copy made by Content. I've never used linear switches for any extended time before, and I generally prefer tactile switches, but ... these aren't bad. Definitely not up to the taste levels of mech key enthusiasts (pretty scratchy), but they're consistent enough across they board that I can't make out any glaringly over/underweight ones, and overall the typing experience is perfectly adequate.

The negatives are much more down to the 60% layout and some nit-picks: I really miss Home and End keys (and some would no doubt miss PgUp and PgDn), and it'll probably take me more time than I'm actually spending here for now to adjust to the need for FN key combos for everything from arrow keys to Delete and Esc. I would also have liked a detachable cable - though I guess a fixed braided cable (feels like decent quality) is better than a cheap, shitty micro-B one with a fragile connector.

Considering it would have cost me twice as much to move up to the second cheapest option (at which point I would have been solidly in Keychron wireless keyboard territory, so ... eh, no thanks), this seems like a good compromise use when I'm back here. And if it saves me weeks of sick leave recovering from the dirt-poor ergonomics of that Dell keyboard, it's more than worth it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> which is _slow_ in Norway):


Preposterous!  I live in the Jæren, small town of 500. Almost everything takes 2 days, 3 max! Komplett I could set my clock to.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 24, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Preposterous!  I live in the Jæren, small town of 500. Almost everything takes 2 days, 3 max! Komplett I could set my clock to.


Lol, Jæren is in Southern Norway. In other words, the part that is closest to everything and gets everything shipped the quickest. It's not _that_ close to Komplett in Sandefjord, but your deliveries likely pass through a single regional post sorting facility, and not 2-3 like anything going North. Once you pass Bergen or Dovrefjell, those shipping times easily double. Coming from next-day at-home delivery for 29SEK from Inet in Sweden (which, again, is located pretty close to where I live, so I'm definitely privileged there), the "hopefully not too late next week" delivery window of Norwegian online stores (and the 200NOK+ fees for "express" home delivery that isn't typically much quicker) is one of the things I miss the least. If I had ordered something early monday morning I _might_ have gotten it this week. If I got lucky. Most likely it would have arrived next monday or tuesday, which means I would have gotten 2-3 days of use out of it before leaving


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Lol, Jæren is in Southern Norway. In other words, the part that is closest to everything and gets everything shipped the quickest. It's not _that_ close to Komplett in Sandefjord, but your deliveries likely pass through a single regional post sorting facility, and not 2-3 like anything going North. Once you pass Bergen or Dovrefjell, those shipping times easily double. Coming from next-day at-home delivery for 29SEK from Inet in Sweden (which, again, is located pretty close to where I live, so I'm definitely privileged there), the "hopefully not too late next week" delivery window of Norwegian online stores (and the 200NOK+ fees for "express" home delivery that isn't typically much quicker) is one of the things I miss the least. If I had ordered something early monday morning I _might_ have gotten it this week. If I got lucky. Most likely it would have arrived next monday or tuesday, which means I would have gotten 2-3 days of use out of it before leaving


Almost everything comes from Oslo for me. My brick and mortar options are the usual Power, Elkjøp 20-30min drives but of course then it’s down to product choice that is totally hit and miss. I would never pay for express shipping obviously or home delivery as the one single store here, Prix is a postal point for everyone 3min drive from me. I’m rather obsessive about tracking packages as I have nothing but spare time and know when it should be at the pick up point and often make them dug through the delivery pile for my items. 
Currently waiting in 3kg tub of Haribo Cola Bottles that are in Oslo and will be here around 4 tomorrow


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 24, 2021)

It may not be new but I just bought it used for basically nothing I upgraded the ram and I really like it


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 24, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> It may not be new but I just bought it used for basically nothing I upgraded the ram and I really like it


G5 or C2D?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 24, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> G5 or C2D?


I'm not sure what that means but I'm pretty sure it's the first Intel iMac


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 24, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I'm not sure what that means but I'm pretty sure it's the first Intel iMac


G5 = PowerPC G5, C2D = Core 2 Duo.

After remembering that I can zoom in on images, I noticed that it says "Core 2 Duo" on the page.


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I'm back in my home town and working from my office (not remote home office) for a few weeks, and after a few days of typing on the god-awful Dell keyboard there (and some severe and worsening cramping and wrist pain) I remembered why I originally bought the mech keyboard I now have at the home office. So as an emergency solution I went and bought the cheapest decent-seeming keyboard I could get my hand on without shipping (which is _slow_ in Norway):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really amazed how people can use a 60% or TKL keyboard as a daily driver. Maybe its just me and my large dependency on the numpad.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 24, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I'm really amazed how people can use a 60% or TKL keyboard as a daily driver. Maybe its just me and my large dependency on the numpad.


My daily driver is a TKL, and I will never, ever go back to anything with a fixed numpad. I don't need it, but even back when I did (for work, and thus used it a lot) I started realizing what an ergonomic nightmare a right-mounted numpad is, forcing your arm far too far outwards in order to use the mouse. If I ever need a numpad again, I'll be getting a separate USB one so that I can keep my joints in working order.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 24, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I'm really amazed how people can use a 60% or TKL keyboard as a daily driver. Maybe its just me and my large dependency on the numpad.



I've always used a 60% as my daily for 7 years, except for a few months where I had a Filco MJ2 in a Tex case. When I need numbers, I just plug in my RAMA M-10B macropad or my old G80-3700 numpad.

God knows how many essays, papers and long posts I've written on my X60. Does take some getting used to though. You learn to be adept with the Fn layer after a while   that's really the only challenge, but I can play games with the Fn layer arrow keys now

I am waiting on my U80-A SEQ2 this year though, so perhaps 60% daily days are coming to an end and going back to TKL. There's nothing gimmicky about TKL though, unless your job involves data entry, it's plenty big and I just don't understand the complaining unless one is an accountant or data scientist. 

Also high end TKLs are impossible to move around LOL I think U80 weighs like 3.5kg, and it's far from the heaviest TKLs out there. My X60 is just over 1kg I think and already too chunky, so I bring one of my other two 60% builds if I leave the house




,


----------



## Valantar (Aug 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I've always used a 60% as my daily for 7 years, except for a few months where I had a Filco MJ2 in a Tex case. When I need numbers, I just plug in my RAMA M-10B macropad or my old G80-3700 numpad.
> 
> God knows how many essays, papers and long posts I've written on my X60. Does take some getting used to though. You learn to be adept with the Fn layer after a while   that's really the only challenge, but I can play games with the Fn layer arrow keys now
> 
> ...


Yeah, TKL is pretty much perfect for me, though I'm considering trying something like 75% (the Keychron K3 in ISO layouts is supposedly coming soon, and seems like a good fit) to see how it works for me. For now, I'm confused as all hell by the fn+WASD for arrow keys (which I use _a lot_ for text navigation, and needing two hands for that is _very_ counterintuitive!), and keep pressing right Ctrl to go right 

That $400 keyboard though ... yikes. And that's without switches or caps


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 24, 2021)

TKL all the way! my GMMK is the last keyboard i will ever need ... switch swap once they get fubar ... and only replacing the barebone by another TKL barebone if it ever dies!
(and i dropped a beer on it ... only one sticky switch ... but a pack o'120 is more than what a TKL need aka: 87 )

i repurposed one profil on my Tartarus V2 as numpad and since it's on the left side : way better (well since i use more my MX Ergo than my Spatha atm ... i might have less issues with full 109 kb ... although not sure ... )

now ... the ASUS ROG Claymore is also something i could like ... but well it would interfere with the Tartarus V2  redundancy also ... even if i did use the numpad as extra shortcuts for some games and such (again ... left side would be better for access speed and keeping the right hand on the mouse )

well ... for lefties mouse user ... right side keypad is not an issue


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 24, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> TKL all the way! my GMMK is the last keyboard i will ever need ... switch swap once they get fubar ... and only replacing the barebone by another TKL barebone if it ever dies!
> (and i dropped a beer on it ... only one sticky switch ... but a pack o'120 is more than what a TKL need aka: 87 )
> 
> i repurposed one profil on my Tartarus V2 as numpad and since it's on the left side : way better (well since i use more my MX Ergo than my Spatha atm ... i might have less issues with full 109 kb ... although not sure ... )
> ...


I would have bought a TKL if there was a decent mechanical numpad keyboard where I am but alas I just went with a Ducky One 2 and jus got a WASD keyboard from Redragon.


----------



## mclaren85 (Aug 24, 2021)

Arctic bluetooh speaker. The full charge gave me nearly 20 days with daily use.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2021)

commenting on the keyboard stuff: as a gamer, TKL for life. the reduction in arm and wrist strain from having my hands closer together is immense, and i'm broad shouldered - i can imagine it'd help just about anyone

for work users who smash out numbers all day, totally add on a wireless numpad


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Yeah, TKL is pretty much perfect for me, though I'm considering trying something like 75% (the Keychron K3 in ISO layouts is supposedly coming soon, and seems like a good fit) to see how it works for me. For now, I'm confused as all hell by the fn+WASD for arrow keys (which I use _a lot_ for text navigation, and needing two hands for that is _very_ counterintuitive!), and keep pressing right Ctrl to go right
> 
> That $400 keyboard though ... yikes. And that's without switches or caps



What can I say, pimpin' ain't easy  I paid for that board back in 2016 and got it in 2019, because I was originally part of the X60 v1 but my sample was damaged - after being through that kind of trust exercise, I'd confidently trust xondat with my money again. I've built/rebuilt it 3 times, it's my favourite board.

The U80-A SEQ2 price is a bit misleading, it didn't cost $400, it cost $480 + $50 shipping because Soya and it's a bit behind schedule because of pandemic shipping disaster and PCB shortages. But I would really like to go back to TKL for my daily, and I'm patient for these things.

75% is a really good layout if bottom row is pretty standard. My first real daily was a [relatively] cheap KBD75 up until it died a few years later. 64% layout is extremely stupid for compatibility, 66% (FC660M) I found lacking. 75% is a great way to get TKL functionality without being so big. It really doesn't feel bigger than a 60%, but a 68% definitely does.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2021)

Wow found one at close to retail, had to buy a psu with it though lol.. and it’s similar to the one I wanted when I originally planned out my system.. sweet! Bought locally too lol.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Wow found one at close to retail, had to buy a psu with it though lol.. and it’s similar to the one I wanted when I originally planned out my system.. sweet! Bought locally too lol.
> 
> View attachment 214120View attachment 214121View attachment 214122



As long as it wasn't a Gigabyte psu!


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2021)

maxfly said:


> As long as it wasn't a Gigabyte psu!


No it was an evga 750 gold, I will throw it in my other pc


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 25, 2021)

Since I'm retired and have been spending an inordinate amount of time at home, I figured my old LG soundbar setup in my living room deserves an upgrade. I went downstairs (there's a shopping mall right below my apartment) to snag a new one. Decided on a Philips Fidelio B97 (note my old LG ATMOS soundbar in background):





I like that it has two detachable speakers at the side which can then act as rear speakers for that true surround effect. Here's it with the two side speaker attached to the main soundbar, the sub-woofer packs a nice punch, way more powerful than my old LG for sure....note that it is a long soundbar, barely enough space at front of my 65" TV to fit the badboy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Maybe its just me and my large dependency on the numpad.


Right there with you. If it doesn't have a numpad, it doesn't get my money. Laptops are the only exception I make..


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 25, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Wow found one at close to retail, had to buy a psu with it though lol.. and it’s similar to the one I wanted when I originally planned out my system.. sweet! Bought locally too lol.
> 
> View attachment 214120View attachment 214121View attachment 214122



Nice!!! Glad you didn't have to overpay for a 6700XT/3060 ti.

Really like the FTW3 this generation my 3080 ti hits 450w and still sits in the high 60c range and mounting pressure must be pretty good because the hotspot temp is only 5-6c warmer. My 2080 ti strix has a 15c delta.


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 25, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> It may not be new but I just bought it used for basically nothing I upgraded the ram and I really like it


I know what you mean. As I am using still 2013 MacAir & still works great.
& on it can MacOS is Catalina, which comes with Apple Office alternative.   

You got Snow Leopard right now. What is the best or top system you are going to use?


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 25, 2021)

Attempt two at my laptop screen upgrade.












After the disappointment that was the Innolux N156HHE-GA1, an excellent TN panel hampered by poor QC, I successfully returned that and instead purchased an AU Optronics B156HAN04.2. This is a 15.6" 120Hz VA panel that cost me $103.48 after tax.

120Hz worked right away, but unfortunately, brightness control doesn't work. Not a huge deal, as applications like Dimmer do a decent enough job at software dimming. But thankfully, this screen has no dead or stuck pixels and no backlight defects.



Spoiler: 120Hz Demo



Here's a GIF I made that shows the 120Hz working. I recorded it at 240FPS and slowed it to one-tenth speed.





Also, can we take a moment to appreciate that the cheap LED lamp I used to light this shot doesn't have any flicker?



Another find was this...









It's an Acer CB242Y; a 23.8" 1920x1080 75Hz IPS monitor. I found it at a local thrift store for a whopping $18. I had just donated some stuff, so I had a 10% coupon, meaning this relatively new monitor cost me only $16.20. Considering it cost $170 new in 2019, that's pretty good.

The IO is absolutely dreadful, being just a VGA port and an HDMI port. It doesn't even have analog audio out. The picture quality is pretty good, but the black levels aren't the best as with most IPS panels. But for the price, I can't complain.

One place it did impress me was the size of the bezels. They're absolutely tiny at 1/8" (3.2mm). That's compared to the 1/4" (6.4mm) bezels on my main monitor from Monoprice.


----------



## Hyderz (Aug 25, 2021)

New laptop


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 25, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> You got Snow Leopard right now. What is the best or top system you are going to use?


Um probs gonna quad boot
Snow leopoard
Lion
Windows 7/xp
and Linux


----------



## Liquid Cool (Aug 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I've always used a 60% as my daily for 7 years



Tabascosauz...


You're a better man than me...I tried to going that route with several different keyboards(albeit more budget friendly models) and I just couldn't hack it when I wanted to video game.  Maybe it's the left hand thing, and the fact I grew up solely using the arrow keys...I don't know, but things just seemed too cramped for me.

For the last year, I've been sporting an iKBC CD87 with silent red cherry's that I'm quite pleased with, but I'm probably going to end up going back to my iKBC CD108.  TKL and left-hander's, just not a good fit as far as I'm concerned, but I really wanted it to work. 

From my perspective, with the 87 key...It's essentially impossible to "reasonably"  set up crouch and lean functions.  I'm just too old of a dog and I can't seem to learn new tricks.  Probably from too many years of repetitive FPS competitive gameplay.

I was attempting to test out S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Anomaly and I immediately missed my lean function keys.  I kept accidently tapping the desktop with my pinky.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I'm back in my home town and working from my office (not remote home office) for a few weeks, and after a few days of typing on the god-awful Dell keyboard there (and some severe and worsening cramping and wrist pain) I remembered why I originally bought the mech keyboard I now have at the home office. So as an emergency solution I went and bought the cheapest decent-seeming keyboard I could get my hand on without shipping (which is _slow_ in Norway):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is it the Danes had to swap Ö and Ä around? The Nordic layout would've been so much simpler if they didn't mess around with those.
And what is this ¤ for on all Nordic keyboards?

Must be hard living in Skåne as a Norwegian, in fact, I understand Swedish border Norwegian (think Fredrikstad) better than skånska 
Also, Norway is a ripoff...



toilet pepper said:


> I'm really amazed how people can use a 60% or TKL keyboard as a daily driver. Maybe its just me and my large dependency on the numpad.


Do you work in accounting perchance?


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 25, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> I'll easily admit you're a better man than me...I tried to going that route with several different keyboards(albeit more budget friendly models) and I just couldn't hack it when I wanted to video game.  Maybe it's the left hand thing, and the fact I grew up solely using the arrow keys...I don't know, but things just seemed too cramped for me.



I'd prefer to say, you're just a better gamer than me   there's no way I'd be able to properly play say MSFS on this board. Or, can you imagine, DCS on a 60% only? really though, I'm a pretty terrible gamer, only recently learned to accept that, not give a f and just have fun

This guy comes in handy a lot of the time. ~19 year old G80-3700HQAUS numpad off eBay. I actually have a more valuable (better vintage MX Blacks and keyset) ~20 year old G80-3700HQAFR somewhere in the UK, I'll bring it back along with my long-lost EVGA 750 Ti if I make a visit over there next spring for my graduation ceremony.





The best keyboard is one that's right for you  I can be very elitist at times, been trying to change that and keep an open mind about many things in the past few years

Did you end up picking up a 5600G or a case to put everything in?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> 120Hz worked right away, but unfortunately, brightness control doesn't work. Not a huge deal, as applications like Dimmer do a decent enough job at software dimming. But thankfully, this screen has no dead or stuck pixels and no backlight defects.


Excellent! Glad you got it worked out! The dimming issue wouldn't bother me at all as you can set Windows to simply shut off the screen instead of dimming it.



Hyderz said:


> View attachment 214162New laptop


What is it? Looks MSI...


----------



## Valantar (Aug 25, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why is it the Danes had to swap Ö and Ä around? The Nordic layout would've been so much simpler if they didn't mess around with those.
> And what is this ¤ for on all Nordic keyboards?
> 
> Must be hard living in Skåne as a Norwegian, in fact, I understand Swedish border Norwegian (think Fredrikstad) better than skånska
> Also, Norway is a ripoff...


Oh yeah, Norway is most definitely a ripoff. Tech used to be one field where we had it pretty good, but that was back when the USD was worth ~6 NOK, leading to some surprisingly affordable pricing compared to our income level. These days though? Not fun. Sweden is a lot better in some ways (the housing market is _a dream_ compared to the overinflated bubble that is Norway), and at worst the same.

Skånska can indeed be pretty challenging (especially the older/more mumbly ones), though Lund has a surprising amount of people speaking more ... let's say "ordinary" Swedish? I'm guessing it's a consequence of everything being centred around the university. And after moving there I discovered that can I speak reasonably convincing Swedish - I've worked with a few Swedes for a long time, so I guess it must have rubbed off. A lot of Swedes seem to initially think I just have some vaguely odd northern Swedish dialect  My vocabulary is useless though - the words we have in common are easy enough, but Swedish has enough out-of-the-blue gibberish names (and so much French!) for things to make my head spin for quite a while. But it's working out quite well still.

I have never for the life of me figured out what ¤ is supposed to do or mean. And given that it's a secondary and not tertiary input, it must have been relatively important at some point? And yes, the Danish ISO layout is pretty annoying, messing up the legends in all sorts of ways. Get it together, Danes! Given that I semi-touch type the ÆØÅ difference doesn't bother me (except when my brain shuts off and I have to look at things), but some of the rarely used accent keys get rather confusing when you've suddenly got 4-6 symbols on them and no reasonable way of understanding which are applicable and which aren't. I've seen far messier Nordic ISO legends than this though. Though for the life of me I can't understand why they made the top left key default to |/§ rather than Esc. That's just mid-boggling.


INSTG8R said:


> Almost everything comes from Oslo for me. My brick and mortar options are the usual Power, Elkjøp 20-30min drives but of course then it’s down to product choice that is totally hit and miss. I would never pay for express shipping obviously or home delivery as the one single store here, Prix is a postal point for everyone 3min drive from me. I’m rather obsessive about tracking packages as I have nothing but spare time and know when it should be at the pick up point and often make them dug through the delivery pile for my items.
> Currently waiting in 3kg tub of Haribo Cola Bottles that are in Oslo and will be here around 4 tomorrow


Yeah, I think I've paid for express shipping in Norway a couple of times before accepting that it makes no difference whatsoever - the fastest shipping I have ever been able to expect is "next week", no matter what or from where. As I said, Inet in Sweden has spoiled me. I ordered a couple of things from them before leaving for Trondheim, which went something like this: order placed at 12:30, at 12:41 I get a text saying the order is being processed(!), at 15:10 I get a notice from the shipping company that it is on its way, and the next day at 15:14 the package is ready to pick up at one of those in-store delivery locker setups a five minute walk from my apartment. That was with free shipping btw (and, as always with Inet, a complimentary licorice stick - though 3kg of Haribo cola bottles sounds better!). I don't think I've _ever_ seen an order from any Norwegian store be processed the same day, let alone arrive the next. Typically in my experience everyone promises "2-day shipping", but fails to mention that in addition to that you have 2-3 days of processing time before getting it out the door, and shipping inevitably intersects with a weekend in some way. Of course this likely means that postal/delivery workers in Sweden have longer hours and worse shifts (and likely worse pay) than their Norwegian equivalents, which always tends to be a consequence of "efficient" systems like these. I would gladly pay more to see them properly compensated and with decent working conditions. But at least I'm honest enough about my hypocrisy to admit that I thoroughly enjoy how easy it is to get things delivered here.



lexluthermiester said:


> Excellent! Glad you got it worked out! The dimming issue wouldn't bother me at all as you can set Windows to simply shut off the screen instead of dimming it.


I don't think turning off the screen is the most useful solution if you're using your laptop in a dark room and the full brightness is too much


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I don't think turning off the screen is the most useful solution if you're using your laptop in a dark room and the full brightness is too much


I don't have that problem. A bright screen in a dark room doesn't bother me at all. So that is a personal preference thing and not a universal rule.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't have that problem. A bright screen in a dark room doesn't bother me at all. So that is a personal preference thing and not a universal rule.


i mean... turn a lamp on

I may be about to buy a second nintendo switch, so my son has one and i have one for mario kart live racing...

$250 Au, owner used it for smash bros, got bored, never used again


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Oh yeah, Norway is most definitely a ripoff. Tech used to be one field where we had it pretty good, but that was back when the USD was worth ~6 NOK, leading to some surprisingly affordable pricing compared to our income level. These days though? Not fun. Sweden is a lot better in some ways (the housing market is _a dream_ compared to the overinflated bubble that is Norway), and at worst the same.
> 
> Skånska can indeed be pretty challenging (especially the older/more mumbly ones), though Lund has a surprising amount of people speaking more ... let's say "ordinary" Swedish? I'm guessing it's a consequence of everything being centred around the university. And after moving there I discovered that can I speak reasonably convincing Swedish - I've worked with a few Swedes for a long time, so I guess it must have rubbed off. A lot of Swedes seem to initially think I just have some vaguely odd northern Swedish dialect  My vocabulary is useless though - the words we have in common are easy enough, but Swedish has enough out-of-the-blue gibberish names (and so much French!) for things to make my head spin for quite a while. But it's working out quite well still.
> 
> I have never for the life of me figured out what ¤ is supposed to do or mean. And given that it's a secondary and not tertiary input, it must have been relatively important at some point? And yes, the Danish ISO layout is pretty annoying, messing up the legends in all sorts of ways. Get it together, Danes! Given that I semi-touch type the ÆØÅ difference doesn't bother me (except when my brain shuts off and I have to look at things), but some of the rarely used accent keys get rather confusing when you've suddenly got 4-6 symbols on them and no reasonable way of understanding which are applicable and which aren't. I've seen far messier Nordic ISO legends than this though. Though for the life of me I can't understand why they made the top left key default to |/§ rather than Esc. That's just mid-boggling.


Housing cheap in Sweden?! Daim! It must be crazy in Norway now then.
It's three years since I was in Norway last and although the currency is almost the same these days, everything was 10-20% more expensive in Norway, with restaurants being even more expensive. Norway used to be expensive due the currency being worth more, but now it's just more expensive for no reason.

My oldest brother moved to Lund around 30 years ago and several of his kids speaks the local "dialect" which is just awful... But yeah, I would guess that it being a student town would help a bit. I speak very "plain" Swedish, it's in fact so plain that no-one really speaks like me... 
My stepmum is from Fredrikstad, so I'm used to that kind of Norwegian. Oslo dialect was actually a lot harder to understand than I expected. Bergensisk, forget about it...
Somehow I seem to comprehend a lot of weird Norwegian terms of things, as I had to translate for my stepmum last year when I ended up being stuck in Sweden for almost six months. I can fake Norwegian, but same problem, limited vocabulary. We bastardised a lot of French words, it's actually quite funny how mangled some of them are, like fåtölj. Then again, anything beats Danish...

I actually just googled it, for some reason I never even thought about doing it before and it's a universal currency sign if you can't type the local currency sign... 





						Currency sign (typography) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



Very odd and it must be some kind of relic from way back when.

Yeah, the Nordic layout is less than ideal sometimes, but I guess it should mean more affordable keyboards/computers/laptops due to fewer custom keys having to be made. You'd think the Nordics (not counting Iceland) could've agreed on a common standard way back in the day, but apparently not. Hmmm, FN+§ seems like a very odd way if hitting Esc indeed, since Esc is used far more than §½ (as it is in Swedish). I guess this comes back to the part about sitting down and having a think about your product and go over how it will be used/assembled/etc. I've had to deal with designers that have been adamant that their design is great, yet it has needed several changes/fixes/emergency workarounds before the product could ship, just because the designer got their way... The joy of being involved in making products...


----------



## Hyderz (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Excellent! Glad you got it worked out! The dimming issue wouldn't bother me at all as you can set Windows to simply shut off the screen instead of dimming it.
> 
> 
> What is it? Looks MSI...


Msi GP76 11UG - 17" i7-11800h 16gb ddr4-3200 512gb ssd rtx3070(140w)


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 25, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I'm really amazed how people can use a 60% or TKL keyboard as a daily driver. Maybe its just me and my large dependency on the numpad.


Been using TKL for ages, though I have an external numpad as the <- and -> keys are broken


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 25, 2021)

i kinda wanna get a switch for its games but then its far too big imho
it cant fit in my pocket


Mussels said:


> $250 Au, owner used it for smash bros, got bored, never used again


----------



## Valantar (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't have that problem. A bright screen in a dark room doesn't bother me at all. So that is a personal preference thing and not a universal rule.


Preference, sure, but that goes both ways. Just because something isn't a problem for you doesn't mean it isn't for anyone. And the main function of dimming (or brightening) a screen is to adjust its brightness to be comfortable in whatever ambient light is there, not power savings. So, while I understand your view, it's a rather limited take on the possible issues stemming from lack of brightness controls 



Mussels said:


> i mean... turn a lamp on


I typically do (I've long since stopped finding gaming in the dark particularly pleasant), and I've found a good balance where I rarely have to adjust my main monitor's brightness, but with a laptop you often don't have that level of control if you're moving around. A classroom, coffee shop or library might have wildly varying levels of light (not to mention if there are windows around and the possibility of direct sunlight) that can make for some pretty uncomfortable brightness levels without the ability to adjust on the fly. I spent most of yesterday working from a café, catching up on interesting papers from a conference last week, and if I hadn't been able to adjust my laptop's brightness my eyes would have been dry as the Sahara by the end of the day.



TheLostSwede said:


> Housing cheap in Sweden?! Daim! It must be crazy in Norway now then.
> It's three years since I was in Norway last and although the currency is almost the same these days, everything was 10-20% more expensive in Norway, with restaurants being even more expensive. Norway used to be expensive due the currency being worth more, but now it's just more expensive for no reason.
> 
> My oldest brother moved to Lund around 30 years ago and several of his kids speaks the local "dialect" which is just awful... But yeah, I would guess that it being a student town would help a bit. I speak very "plain" Swedish, it's in fact so plain that no-one really speaks like me...
> ...


We paid just over 2.1M SEK for a recently renovated (including kitchen+bathroom in the past 2 years) 76m² 2-bedroom apartment a ~20 minute walk from the city centre in Lund - to even get close to that price level in Trondheim you're looking at something much, much, much further outside of the city (which means needing a car, which is another significant cost of living increase). Now, Trondheim is ~3x the size of Lund, which partly explains it, but it's still a remarkable difference. At a similar distance, anything comparable would cost at least 1M NOK more (though 4-5M NOK isn't unusual at all) putting it very firmly outside of our price range (and IMO well into "who tf can afford this stuff at all?" territory). The Norwegian housing market has run rampant for something like 20 years, in large part due to being the chief investment vehicle for an ever-growing class of semi-wealthy upper middle class people (who also have _ridiculous_ amounts of debt, of course), as well as the complete deregulation of all sectors of the housing market for quite a while now. There's a recurring news cycle of "nodoby can afford to live in Oslo", repeatedly demonstrating how any single person with an average-for-Oslo income (which means quite high even for Norway) has no chance whatsoever of buying any type of property. And renting is essentially not an option - the Norwegian rental market is an utter s***show, being both tiny, expensive, and entirely controlled by a class of unscrupulous robber-baron companies that treat their tenants like garbage. So while I'm well aware of things being pretty bad in Sweden (especially the overall housing shortage), Norway is significantly worse in pretty much every regard.

Fredrikstad (and overall Østfold)-style Norwegian is IMO a kind of Norwegian-Swedish hybrid language, so I guess that's a pretty useful stepping stone in moving between the two. And Bergensk can be difficult to understand for anyone - though it's got nothing on Sandnes/Stavanger or the various dialects found in the various fjords up the West coast! I like fåtölj, to me it's kind of emblematic of the distinctly Swedish branch of francophone influence. It's a fascinating journey, that's for sure 

I've never heard of a universal currency symbol, though I guess it could be kind of useful? Though IMO currency codes are far easier to understand (I mean, how many types of $ exist throughout the world?). At this point I've entirely given up hope of keyboard layouts being updated to something more rational - they're too entrenched, and changing them would mess up far too much for far too many people. I'm constantly shocked that anyone can actually use something like Dvorak or Colemak these days, as the chance of having to interact with a random QWERTY layout at some point in any given day seems to creep ever closer to 100%. That Esc thing to me seems emblematic of a simplistic checkbox design style. It it a keyboard? Does it have mech switches? Does it have all the main keys, including ÆØÅ? Does it have RGB? Ship it! For this price, I'm frankly surprised there aren't more glaring issues than this.


Isaac` said:


> i kinda wanna get a switch for its games but then its far too big imho
> it cant fit in my pocket


If you're looking for something that fits in your pocket, the Switch is not what you're looking for. It's portable, not pocketable, and frankly nothing pockeatble will ever have even reasonably good controller ergonomics (unless you're willing to fill several pockets with detachable controllers etc. - the Backbone One looks good if that's your thing). There's just not enough space in a reasonably sized pocket to fit human hand-sized inputs and a decently sized screen. Of course, if you're happy with touchscreen input any decent smartphone does that well enough. The strength of the Switch is striking a good balance - small enough to fit in any bag or backpack easily, light enough to carry, but also big enough to have half decent controllers and a decently sized screen. It's not a one size fits all solution - there's no such thing - but it ticks a lot of boxes for a lot of people.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> We paid just over 2.1M SEK for a recently renovated (including kitchen+bathroom in the past 2 years) 76m² 2-bedroom apartment a ~20 minute walk from the city centre in Lund - to even get close to that price level in Trondheim you're looking at something much, much, much further outside of the city (which means needing a car, which is another significant cost of living increase). Now, Trondheim is ~3x the size of Lund, which partly explains it, but it's still a remarkable difference. At a similar distance, anything comparable would cost at least 1M NOK more (though 4-5M NOK isn't unusual at all) putting it very firmly outside of our price range (and IMO well into "who tf can afford this stuff at all?" territory). The Norwegian housing market has run rampant for something like 20 years, in large part due to being the chief investment vehicle for an ever-growing class of semi-wealthy upper middle class people (who also have _ridiculous_ amounts of debt, of course), as well as the complete deregulation of all sectors of the housing market for quite a while now. There's a recurring news cycle of "nodoby can afford to live in Oslo", repeatedly demonstrating how any single person with an average-for-Oslo income (which means quite high even for Norway) has no chance whatsoever of buying any type of property. And renting is essentially not an option - the Norwegian rental market is an utter s***show, being both tiny, expensive, and entirely controlled by a class of unscrupulous robber-baron companies that treat their tenants like garbage. So while I'm well aware of things being pretty bad in Sweden (especially the overall housing shortage), Norway is significantly worse in pretty much every regard.
> 
> Fredrikstad (and overall Østfold)-style Norwegian is IMO a kind of Norwegian-Swedish hybrid language, so I guess that's a pretty useful stepping stone in moving between the two. And Bergensk can be difficult to understand for anyone - though it's got nothing on Sandnes/Stavanger or the various dialects found in the various fjords up the West coast! I like fåtölj, to me it's kind of emblematic of the distinctly Swedish branch of francophone influence. It's a fascinating journey, that's for sure
> 
> I've never heard of a universal currency symbol, though I guess it could be kind of useful? Though IMO currency codes are far easier to understand (I mean, how many types of $ exist throughout the world?). At this point I've entirely given up hope of keyboard layouts being updated to something more rational - they're too entrenched, and changing them would mess up far too much for far too many people. I'm constantly shocked that anyone can actually use something like Dvorak or Colemak these days, as the chance of having to interact with a random QWERTY layout at some point in any given day seems to creep ever closer to 100%. That Esc thing to me seems emblematic of a simplistic checkbox design style. It it a keyboard? Does it have mech switches? Does it have all the main keys, including ÆØÅ? Does it have RGB? Ship it! For this price, I'm frankly surprised there aren't more glaring issues than this.


Interesting, as some parties in Sweden is pushing for deregulating the rental market, so it can "fix it self" which I guess Norway would be a great example of then...
I really had no idea it was that bad in Norway.

Well, Sweden has it's share of near impossible to understand dialects up north too, plus we have Gotland that technically didn't even speak a Scandinavian language at all...
But hey, you guys have Nynorsk   

Yeah, Taiwan use New Taiwan Dollars... 
I can't even type properly on an ANSI keyboard, due to a few shifted keys, so Dvorak or Colemak would be a nightmare, even though it claims to be faster/better for computer input...
What really bugs me is touch screens or UI's with an ABC layout, it's so hard to find the right letters on them...
It looks like a lot of notebooks in Europe now have pseudo ANSI layouts, where somehow notebook makers thinks that's somehow acceptable to squeeze in a 2/3 size key, because that's all there was space for. Of course you can't see that when you're browsing pictures of said notebooks, as they all use generic pictures with the ANSI layout and all stores are too cheap to produce their own product photography, so buying notebooks online is a big no-no to me. At one point it was easy to change notebook keyboards, but not so any more.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> Msi GP76 11UG - 17" i7-11800h 16gb ddr4-3200 512gb ssd rtx3080(140w)


Nice.



Valantar said:


> Preference, sure, but that goes both ways. Just because something isn't a problem for you doesn't mean it isn't for anyone. And the main function of dimming (or brightening) a screen is to adjust its brightness to be comfortable in whatever ambient light is there, not power savings. So, while I understand your view, it's a rather limited take on the possible issues stemming from lack of brightness controls


Yeah but we're not talking about a system that has access to dimming features and I'm trying to say that it's better to not use it. That's not the situation. Sam's screen is not dimming at all, so the feature is not working. My suggestion was an alternate solution given the particular circumstances of that situation. I'm NOT suggesting that solution as a general rule, only a solution for him on that machine.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 25, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> maybe it's the left hand thing, and the fact I grew up solely using the arrow keys...I don't know, but things just seemed too cramped for me.



Hay same here arrow keys all day long for gaming


----------



## Valantar (Aug 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> Yeah but we're not talking about a system that has access to dimming features and I'm trying to say that it's better to not use it. That's not the situation. Sam's screen is not dimming at all, so the feature is not working. My suggestion was an alternate solution given the particular circumstances of that situation. I'm NOT suggesting that solution as a general rule, only a solution for him on that machine.


Sure. My point was simply that your alternate solution addresses only a very tiny portion of the actual usefulness of the missing feature, and as such can't really be said to solve much


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2021)

Got the switch, now i can do mario kart live with my kid (or regular mario kart in different rooms )


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> If you're looking for something that fits in your pocket, the Switch is not what you're looking for. It's portable, not pocketable, and frankly nothing pockeatble will ever have even reasonably good controller ergonomics (unless you're willing to fill several pockets with detachable controllers etc. - the Backbone One looks good if that's your thing). There's just not enough space in a reasonably sized pocket to fit human hand-sized inputs and a decently sized screen. Of course, if you're happy with touchscreen input any decent smartphone does that well enough. The strength of the Switch is striking a good balance - small enough to fit in any bag or backpack easily, light enough to carry, but also big enough to have half decent controllers and a decently sized screen. It's not a one size fits all solution - there's no such thing - but it ticks a lot of boxes for a lot of people.


actually for me its a 3ds 
i love me launch 3ds


----------



## Valantar (Aug 25, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> actually for me its a 3ds
> i love me launch 3ds


Yep, that's a viable option - though it's incredibly old in terms of hardware, it's still a good pocketable handheld in the more traditional sense. It kind of sidesteps the ergonomics issue partially through form factor and partially by not really accomodating the types of games where ergonomics _really_ matter (though I've heard plenty of people complain of 3DS-induced hand cramps). The Switch has never been intended to replace that, but be more of a hybrid device. It would be pretty interesting to see if Nintendo is willing to make some sort of clamshell Switch Lite in a few years though - but that would require a bespoke Nvidia chip on a new process node, which they likely aren't willing to pay for. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> i mean... turn a lamp on
> 
> I may be about to buy a second nintendo switch, so my son has one and i have one for mario kart live racing...
> 
> $250 Au, owner used it for smash bros, got bored, never used again



I got Switch OLED pre-ordered.  I am a sucker for OLED.  Also, Metroid Fusion is one of my all time favorite games, so I am pretty excited for Metroid Dread, also a lot of indie games I just would like to play in OLED. If I get burn in, I am going to be ******  but I doubt if I do, I only play in like 30-40 minute sessions cause of my ADHD lol



Hyderz said:


> Msi GP76 11UG - 17" i7-11800h 16gb ddr4-3200 512gb ssd rtx3080(140w)



where did you buy it from? i know if you buy from HID evolution they use liquid conductonaut for the cpu paste. professionally installed so no risk.

i know some Asus laptops use conductonaut as well now straight from factory.  but i don't trust them as much to apply it right.


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 25, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> actually for me its a 3ds
> i love me launch 3ds


I love my 3DS, and use it to play Pokemon (I have every single 3DS-compatible game, from Gen I-Gen VII), Mario (MKDS, MK7, SMM1, NSMBDS, NSMB2, and Smash 3DS), and Hyrule Warriors: Legends.
I also got the super ultra deluxe version that is the New Nintendo 3DS XL from my dad, and completely waste its potential by playing old Pokemon games (currently playing Diamond) that are capable of running fine on an OG DS.

Don't worry, I also play Hyrule Warriors: Legends in 3D mode which is only for New consoles.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 25, 2021)

Maybe its just me, but that card says it boosts to 1860 in GPUZ, but it s hitting 1980 on its own.. noice!


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 25, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why is it the Danes had to swap Ö and Ä around? The Nordic layout would've been so much simpler if they didn't mess around with those.
> And what is this ¤ for on all Nordic keyboards?
> 
> Must be hard living in Skåne as a Norwegian, in fact, I understand Swedish border Norwegian (think Fredrikstad) better than skånska
> ...


My work deals with a lot of numbers so there's that.

I went the other way around. Have a full key board and went with a gaming oriented keypad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 25, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> actually for me its a 3ds
> i love me launch 3ds


I love the 3DS! It's my very favorite portable gaming console!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Maybe its just me, but that card says it boosts to 1860 in GPUZ, but it s hitting 1980 on its own.. noice!


boost hasnt been accurate for Nv cards for a long time now... annoying AF


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> boost hasnt been accurate for Nv cards for a long time now... annoying AF


Yeah, it says boost 1713 on my 1080 Ti but in reality it's around 2GHz.


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> boost hasnt been accurate for Nv cards for a long time now... annoying AF


NVIDIA cards have a feature called GPU Boost which allows them to increase clock speeds until a power target is reached.

From my layman's perspective, it's identical in concept to XFR and PBO on AMD CPUs. The 5800X has an official boost clock of 4.7GHz, yet mine regularly hits 4.85GHz with PBO.

The "boost" clock in GPU-Z is probably the official boost clock, but GPU Boost can go past that.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 26, 2021)

Well at least I have the power limit set to maximum (120%).


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> NVIDIA cards have a feature called GPU Boost which allows them to increase clock speeds until a power target is reached.
> 
> From my layman's perspective, it's identical in concept to XFR and PBO on AMD CPUs. The 5800X has an official boost clock of 4.7GHz, yet mine regularly hits 4.85GHz with PBO.
> 
> The "boost" clock in GPU-Z is probably the official boost clock, but GPU Boost can go past that.


yeah but they tell you a maximum boost, and blow past it
my 3090 hangs around 1950Mhz in gaming yet stock boost is like 1700


----------



## freeagent (Aug 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> yeah but they tell you a maximum boost, and blow past it


That's why I was surprised. Official boost for my card is 1860 but it runs at 1980. Same with my 980 Classified, official boost is like 1290 but it routinely ran at 1417. Same with my old 970ftw dual 6 pin, official boost of 1290 and it ran at 1410 or something.


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 26, 2021)

Remeca said:


> I feel like I did pretty good, an i7-4790k, 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 DDR3 memory, and a maybe not working MSI Z97 Gaming 7 for $200 CAD.


I just bought this last week off eBay "ASRock z97 Extreme 4 I7 4790k 32gb G.Skill DDR 3 -2133 ram combo" $250.00 US. Wasn't really looking for a deal, just wanted this setup, so I bought it.


----------



## Remeca (Aug 26, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I just bought this last week off eBay "ASRock z97 Extreme 4 I7 4790k 32gb G.Skill DDR 3 -2133 ram combo" $250.00 US. Wasn't really looking for a deal, just wanted this setup, so I bought it.


Good find. Probably a better deal than I got, because my Z97 isn't posting. The 4790k and 16GB ddr3 are working great though, so still got what I paid for.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> boost hasnt been accurate for Nv cards for a long time now... annoying AF


I've noticed this too. It's usually on the generous side, giving more boost that stated specs.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Got the switch, now i can do mario kart live with my kid (or regular mario kart in different rooms )
> 
> View attachment 214169
> View attachment 214170



In 2006 I set up a small network in my house. My son and I would play RC Cars PC game directly accost the network on two PCs. Great memories


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 26, 2021)

Remeca said:


> Good find. Probably a better deal than I got, because my Z97 isn't posting. The 4790k and 16GB ddr3 are working great though, so still got what I paid for.


Have you tried a different PSU? I had a board once, that one of the 5v lines was showing very low/intermittent voltage on the main mobo cable.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 26, 2021)

It's says its 5000 ready for my 5600G I wonder if the memory I have laying around will work


----------



## Remeca (Aug 26, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Have you tried a different PSU? I had a board once, that one of the 5v lines was showing very low/intermittent voltage on the main mobo cable.


I've tried with 2 different psu's from 2 different working PCs, a 350W(Dell) and 500W(EVGA). Same result, lights all come on, cpu fan comes on, no video output from anything onboard or 2 GPU's. Also tried everything on each bios (it has 2) as well as different configurations of known working ram. I don't know if there's any beep errors, I don't have a speaker I can plug in, but there's nothing on the debug display which there would be for ram or CPU failure. No bent pins or anything like that. No physical damage, or burns anywhere, even under vrm heatsinks. Just a paperweight it seems.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 26, 2021)

Jetster said:


> I wonder if the memory I have laying around will work


As long as it's DDR4 it should. No reason why it shouldn't..


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2021)

I bought these to replace the Logitech 810 (rip). Top is the Ducky One 2 SF with MX Silent, bottom is the Ducky One 2 Skyline with MX red switches.



For casual stuff I use the 65% but in most games (Arma, Flight sims, etc) I use the Skyline.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 26, 2021)

And here's me still using my really old Logitech G105 keyboard because decent mech KB's are way to expensive here in Gougelandastan I'm not paying $250+ for a keyboard


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 26, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> I bought these to replace the Logitech 810 (rip). Top is the Ducky One 2 SF with MX Silent, bottom is the Ducky One 2 Skyline with MX red switches.
> View attachment 214271
> For casual stuff I use the 65% but in most games (Arma, Flight sims, etc) I use the Skyline.


The only bad thing about full size ducky layout is that if you want to change caps then you left with odd 4 keys for media controls.

Ps.
That spacebar looks warped on the right.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 26, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> The only bad thing about full size ducky layout is that if you want to change caps then you left with odd 4 keys for media controls.
> 
> Ps.
> That spacebar looks warped on the right.


It was. I switched it with a different color and didn't fully inserted it. As for the extra caps you could always go custom.
Which makes me really want to buy a 3D printer.


Athlonite said:


> And here's me still using my really old Logitech G105 keyboard because decent mech KB's are way to expensive here in Gougelandastan I'm not paying $250+ for a keyboard


That would be very expensive yes. The Ducky Skyline was €115 but no extra G-keys though.


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 26, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> And here's me still using my really old Logitech G105 keyboard because decent mech KB's are way to expensive here in Gougelandastan I'm not paying $250+ for a keyboard



I never in my life thought I would spend a little over $100.00 US on a keyboard, but I did, and so for I haven't regretted it. I love the little roller volume control in the upper right, I also just set my lights to a nice soft blue, and they can go from very bright to really dim. The software package is nice and simple to use, and I love the fact the keyboard remembers the settings regardless of what OS you use, because I'm always swapping boot drives. It also has buttons to move back on web pages, and forward, sort of like on a mouse, it probably has more features/options, but I like it where I have it set now.

HyperX - Alloy Elite 2 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Red - Black


----------



## freeagent (Aug 26, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> And here's me still using my really old Logitech G105


I’m still using my G15 from like 2006


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 26, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> And here's me still using my really old Logitech G105 keyboard because decent mech KB's are way to expensive here in Gougelandastan I'm not paying $250+ for a keyboard



That makes a lot of sense. But some random thing I read on the internet said that if you are indulging yourself - spend on things that you interact with most of your day. I started off with my bed and bought a comfortable bed topper and some pillows. Then I upgraded my PC with starting off with the chair and keyboard. I just got a new mouse.

I do understand not everyone has the budget for things like these but I'm just putting it out there.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 26, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> And here's me still using my really old Logitech G105 keyboard because decent mech KB's are way to expensive here in Gougelandastan I'm not paying $250+ for a keyboard





freeagent said:


> I’m still using my G15 from like 2006


Hey, if it works and you're happy with it, why replace it? That's just wasteful.

I don't know about needing to pay $250 (even NZD) for a "decent" mech keyboard though - that sounds like buying too much into either large brand marketing (Razer, Logitech) or the more than a little snobbish attitudes of mech keyboard enthusiasts. I'm very happy with my Masterkeys Pro S, I'm (so far) pretty happy with this cheapo 60% board as well. Is it perfect? Obviously not. But you'll need a _really_ good membrane keyboard (or an old Lenovo scissor switch laptop keyboard) for it to feel better than this.

As @toilet pepper said above, the things you actually interact with are really, really important for your experience using a computer (or whatever else, really). And perception is extremely individual and variable. If you're happy with what you have, stick with it, but if you want something that feels better, shop around, make sure to try stuff, but also try to avoid enthusiast advice advocating for really expensive stuff as "everything worse than this is crap". Those people have typically delved deep enough into their hobby to lose all perspective.


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 26, 2021)

@toilet pepper & @Valantar 

I still use the G105 because even though it's only a rubber dome type it actually has a great feel it's almost mechanical feeling without all the expense and it comes with 3x6 key memory setting and nice blue under key lighting none of that dog awful RGB splattered every style most new KB's seem to have



Mr Bill said:


> I never in my life thought I would spend a little over $100.00 US on a keyboard, but I did, and so for I haven't regretted it. I love the little roller volume control in the upper right, I also just set my lights to a nice soft blue, and they can go from very bright to really dim. The software package is nice and simple to use, and I love the fact the keyboard remembers the settings regardless of what OS you use, because I'm always swapping boot drives. It also has buttons to move back on web pages, and forward, sort of like on a mouse, it probably has more features/options, but I like it where I have it set now.
> 
> HyperX - Alloy Elite 2 Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, Red - Black


yeah that's an overpriced monstrosity here costing $272 buckaroonies if it only cost around a hundy odd bucks here I'd prolly jump on it but like I said north of $250 isn't going to happen just for a keyboard well atleast not until this G105 finally gives up the ghost


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 26, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> @toilet pepper & @Valantar
> 
> I still use the G105 because even though it's only a rubber dome type it actually has a great feel it's almost mechanical feeling without all the expense and it comes with 3x6 key memory setting and nice blue under key lighting none of that dog awful RGB splattered every style most new KB's seem to have
> 
> ...


Come to think of it. The first "Gaming" Keyboard I had was the G105. I never got to use the Macro Keys that much. I have 2 Razers here which I'm trying to repair but I'm having no luck. No need to say that the G105 still works but it is mushy now for being in storage too long.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 26, 2021)

Should arrive next week, since it will be available on the 31st:



That's €149 + tax difference, same kit costs €176 in amazon.pl.

Most probably it's Rev B Single Rank, but considering this in the oc.uk forum:


> all tested at 1080p
> 3600SR              3200DR              3600DR
> SOTTR
> low (fps)              123                  124               126
> ...


I won't mind even if it's SR since the AIDA results also match my 3200 SR overclocked to 3600 at 1.42V.

For comparison I've paid €88 for my 2x8 kit 2 years ago.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 26, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Should arrive next week, since it will be available on the 31st:
> View attachment 214301
> That's €149 + tax difference, same kit costs €176 in amazon.pl.
> 
> ...



On AMD the SR/DR difference doesn't seem to be all that clear-cut. My 4Gb E-die kit is DR, but gets stomped in benchmarks by both my SR B-die kits even at similar speed and timings. And that's on APUs (esp. on Renoir) so you'd think that'd expose the memory differences a bit more. My impression so far is that the IC differences sometimes matter more, after my CJR/B-die surprise.

Apparently Ballistix isn't entirely guaranteed to be Rev.B, might still be some Rev.E mixed in there. Obvs not as great and easy to work with as Rev.B, but being DR is a boon for gaming.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 26, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> On AMD the SR/DR difference doesn't seem to be all that clear-cut. My 4Gb E-die kit is DR, but gets stomped in benchmarks by both my SR B-die kits even at similar speed and timings. And that's on APUs (esp. on Renoir) so you'd think that'd expose the memory differences a bit more. My impression so far is that the IC differences sometimes matter more, after my CJR/B-die surprise.
> 
> Apparently Ballistix isn't entirely guaranteed to be Rev.B, might still be some Rev.E mixed in there. Obvs not as great and easy to work with as Rev.B, but being DR is a boon for gaming.


Yeah the difference is in the part of product code which is not listed on amazon. You can only figure out once it arrives, it's either M16FB1 for single rank, M16FE1 for dual rank.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 26, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> @toilet pepper & @Valantar
> 
> I still use the G105 because even though it's only a rubber dome type it actually has a great feel it's almost mechanical feeling without all the expense and it comes with 3x6 key memory setting and nice blue under key lighting none of that dog awful RGB splattered every style most new KB's seem to have
> 
> ...


That's pretty much exactly what that keyboard costs in Norway  - cheapest price today is 1689 NOK, which according to Google is 275 NZD. So the price level seems normal to me - though the average income level might not match up (Google tells me that guess was accurate, with noticeably lower median incomes), meaning the effective price for anyone living is NZ would be higher. I'm guessing NZ also has 25% VAT? My Masterkeys Pro S cost me something like 8-900 NOK - I wasn't willing to pay more than a thousand, yet these days the going rate for a decent big-brand keyboard seems to be nearly double what I paid. Luckily there are lots of decent midrange options. IMO, that price range - 250-ish NZD - is for luxury/brand tax products, and you can likely still find something very good at half that price.

Though as you say, the G105 works well for you, and in that case it really doesn't make sense to replace it. Waste of money, waste of a well functioning product. If I were you, I'd use it until it either gets on your nerves or wears out  I had a Logitech G15 way back when, which I think was okay overall, but I got the harebrained idea at some point to replace it with what I thought was something closer to my Thinkpad laptop's keyboard - which, spoiler alert, what I got was nowhere close. I went 0/2 for low profile Logitech keyboards, which led me on to an actual Thinkpad keyboard (their Compact Trackpoint keyboard, which is excellent, still use it when travelling (typing on it right now!)), and then I got the Masterkeys for the office and brought it home when I moved to remote work. I have no idea if I would have stuck with the G15 if I hadn't gotten rid of it - from what I remember it was pretty decent, but nothing truly remarkable. Definitely not on the level of Thinkpad scissor switches or my MX Browns. Also, these days I can't deal with anything with a numpad. But not everyone is blessed with garbage quality wrists and hands


----------



## Athlonite (Aug 27, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I'm guessing NZ also has 25% VAT?


15% GST which is basically the same thing as VAT but our buck doesn't buy much here hence why I call NZ Gougelandastan


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Should arrive next week, since it will be available on the 31st:
> View attachment 214301
> That's €149 + tax difference, same kit costs €176 in amazon.pl.
> 
> ...


For the 16GB kit I'd recently bought myself, it was £75 for the 3200 kit or £80 for the 3600...  I went with the 3600....  I've had cheaper 32GB kits but I think the Crucial stuff might look a little better


----------



## Valantar (Aug 27, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> 15% GST which is basically the same thing as VAT but our buck doesn't buy much here hence why I call NZ Gougelandastan


That is a bit of a price premium, but frankly it isn't all that bad. Norwegian prices before VAT are typically about as good as you'll get anywhere - the US might be a tad lower depending on the exchange rate, but not by much. If NZ matches Norwegian pricing including VAT, but has 15% GST instead, that means you're paying ~8.6% more before GST than Norwegians. That's definitely a noticeable increase, but it's not _terrible_. You'll find much worse at every airport electronics store in the world  Of course, a single keyboard isn't likely to be representative of prices overall, plus that a general price premium even of this magnitude gets much, much more noticeable with a lower income level


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 27, 2021)

I couldn't resist. They arrived yesterday.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2021)

New tank for D5 vario came.


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 27, 2021)

New headset.  I bought the Razer BlackShark BF4 edition waaaay back.  Replaced the cups along the way.  Just purchased the new version with DAC.  Very light, sound is clear and smooth and the fit is better.  Not a bad headset for 90 US.  Got mine free with my BBuy credit points.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 27, 2021)

From my recent thread,decided to go the single 34" route and bought the Samsung odyssey G5.
Also bought another set of the Corsair fans to replace the Silverstone fans I had, installed the noctua as the exhaust.
No more RGB,going for just red LEDs and then bought another SSD for game storage.


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I couldn't resist. They arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 214365


I bet you're glad you never waited....





So much nicer when they are half the price !!


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 27, 2021)

I'll probably grab just a Kingston A2000 1TB for my next drive as they're around 100EUR here and it'll just be an another game storage drive.. for the system drive, my good ol' 840 Pro 256GB does its job fine


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I'll probably grab just a Kingston A2000 1TB for my next drive as they're around 100EUR here and it'll just be an another game storage drive.. for the system drive, my good ol' 840 Pro 256GB does its job fine


I'm using a crucial 500gb sata SSD as boot, and as my steam folder is so big, a 4tb WD blue for games, not the fastest but "shrug" Still have 2* M2 slots on my board though, gonna wait and see if any bargain 3TB+ come along


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 27, 2021)

phill said:


> I bet you're glad you never waited....
> 
> View attachment 214396
> 
> So much nicer when they are half the price !!


Wow! This sale didn't last long at all.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I'm using a crucial 500gb sata SSD as boot, and as my steam folder is so big, a 4tb WD blue for games, not the fastest but "shrug" Still have 2* M2 slots on my board though, gonna wait and see if any bargain 3TB+ come along


I think I'll use my SATA drive for boot with my next install as well. It isn't noticeably slower in everyday use, but the good old MLC chips should age a lot slower than modern TLC (let alone QLC) ones.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Wow! This sale didn't last long at all.
> 
> 
> I think I'll use my SATA drive for boot with my next install as well. It isn't noticeably slower in everyday use, but the good old MLC chips should age a lot slower than modern TLC (let alone QLC) ones.



Tbh boot is pretty quick, and i never notice it being slow at all.


----------



## Rahnak (Aug 27, 2021)

Decisions were made. I'm aiming to grab a 1440p monitor next week as well, most likely a Gigabyte M27Q.

Not really looking forward to reinstalling Windows. Is a driver uninstall enough when you switch brands these days?


----------



## HammerON (Aug 27, 2021)

Just use DDU to remove the AMD drivers and install the Nvidia drivers.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 28, 2021)

Ordered one of these SS135 coolers, hopefully it actually shows up this time instead of disappearing into the shadow realm. It's a 120mm dual tower, but a very short height-restricted cooler so basically a 120mm counterpart to the NH-D9L - [hopefully] performance of the higher class of coolers (120mm towers) in a package closer to smaller coolers (92mm towers).

I'm hoping it can match the iPPC NH-C14S. If it can, and the Vengeance RAM cooler can still keep the B-die relatively cool compared to the monster RAM airflow provided by the C14S, then I can use the windowed panel on the Cerberus X to show everything off.

U9S: 125mm (for comparison as a standard 92mm cooler)
SS135: 135mm
C14S: 142mm
Fuma Rev.B: 149mm (not usable with windowed side panel)
U12S: 158mm (for comparison as a standard 120mm cooler)

For Thermalright, it's the less-dangerous equivalent of the their Silver Arrow 130. The SA130 is too gaudy and the heatsink easily cuts fingers. Similar heatsink mass, more standard fan size.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Ordered one of these SS135 coolers, hopefully it actually shows up this time instead of disappearing into the shadow realm. It's a 120mm dual tower, but a very short height-restricted cooler so basically a 120mm counterpart to the NH-D9L - [hopefully] performance of the higher class of coolers (120mm towers) in a package closer to smaller coolers (92mm towers).
> 
> I'm hoping it can match the iPPC NH-C14S. If it can, and the Vengeance RAM cooler can still keep the B-die relatively cool compared to the monster RAM airflow provided by the C14S, then I can use the windowed panel on the Cerberus X to show everything off.
> 
> ...


When a manufacturer puts a cap on the heatpipe ends, it always gives a cooler a kind of quality look.  Just not a fan of the flimsy folded wire fan mount. I have the same on my be quiet! Shadow Rock LP. It leaves the fan some room to wiggle, making it look like it wants to fall off. Shame, as the rest of the cooler is top quality.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 28, 2021)

Anyone else notice the 3 mounting holes on the fan? I wonder why? Hmmm
Edit-nvm they're for the corner pads.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 28, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> When a manufacturer puts a cap on the heatpipe ends, it always gives a cooler a kind of quality look.  Just not a fan of the flimsy folded wire fan mount. I have the same on my be quiet! Shadow Rock LP. It leaves the fan some room to wiggle, making it look like it wants to fall off. Shame, as the rest of the cooler is top quality.



Indeed. I'm not a fan of the exposed look usually and also not a fan of the Noctua covers or other smooth covers. It's a heatsink, make it look nice but still make it recognizable as a heatsink.

I've not used Thermalright yet, but Noctua clips have always been very tight and secure. Both the clips and the new-style retention mechanism are very similar to Noctua, which should be a great thing.



maxfly said:


> Anyone else notice the 3 mounting holes on the fan? I wonder why? Hmmm



It's because of the rubber pads, Noctua does the same thing so you'll see three holes if you take the pads off the corners. Two of them are to secure the pads.

I don't like the fact that the 120mm has 92mm mounting holes though. Not sure if I'd have to stretch the stock clips for a real 120mm. Or maybe try using the special 120mm clips that they sent me for the C14S.


----------



## toilet pepper (Aug 28, 2021)

Dont be like me! I got the Model O Wireless a week ago and while it is very light from what I am used to there was some friction when I moved it. I thought that it was just my desk pad so I cleaned it and it still had some scratchy feel. So I then ordered the G-floats in the hopes it would make the experience better. As I was removing the stock skates, the blue part of the feet was peeling off and I realized that it was the protective film. I just removed the stock skates and installed the G-Floats.

I have no idea now how the G-floats compare to the stock ones but it now feels smooth and controllable.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 28, 2021)

A friend pointed out what my mic setup looks like when i close it in










Hello? is someone there? PEW PEW PEW


----------



## FireFox (Aug 28, 2021)

I don't know if this is an Amazon.de or Amazon.uk mistake


65,13€ for a Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500GB is a good deal.

I couldn't resist and ordered 1


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I don't know if this is an Amazon.de or Amazon.uk mistake
> View attachment 214485
> 
> 65,13€ for a Samsung 970 EVO Plus 500GB is a good deal.
> ...


----------



## FireFox (Aug 28, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 214487


That's the one i got.
I ordered it by Amazon.de but it's sold by Amazon.uk


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 28, 2021)

Collection complete


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 28, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> Collection complete View attachment 214491


Let's hope it doesn't go bad on you anytime soon. Gigabyte's RMA division is getting hammered right now..


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Let's hope it doesn't go bad on you anytime soon. Gigabyte's RMA division is getting hammered right now..


i have a 4 year warranty and in my country i just go (in the first two years) to the retailer where i bought it and give it back (exchange, repair, refund)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 28, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i have a 4 year warranty and in my country i just go (in the first two years) to the retailer where i bought it and give it back (exchange, repair, refund)


Wish we had that stateside..


----------



## Valantar (Aug 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wish we had that stateside..


And those of us with that usually wish for the opposite, as store RMAs are inevitably slower (except for the very few cases where they have service technicians in store or close by who can run initial tests for fast processing). Heck, I've had many an in-store RMA take several weeks, and saw many take more than a month in the stores I've worked at. The more hands it has to pass through the longer it takes.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 28, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i have a 4 year warranty and in my country i just go (in the first two years) to the retailer where i bought it and give it back (exchange, repair, refund)



Same where I live but I belive thats like common in EU.
The first time I heard about how it works in the US that I would have to deal with the RMA myself/contact ppl and whatnot I was like uh, what really?

Luckily not many hardware died on me but back in the days my 8800 GT died on me after 2 and half years and it had 3 years warranty.
Brought it back to the retailer and it took them ~1 month to deal with it and at the end I got back a GTS 450 which was a slight upgrade so eh it was all good. _'meanwhile I borrowed a card from a friend'_

Last time I had to deal with such was earlier this year when my barely 2 years old PSU started developing issues and I narrowed it down to the PSU for sure.
Contacted the retailer _'same retailer as the 8800 GT times'_ and they told me to send it back which was free cause I paid a few $ for that service when I bought it just to be safe.

Since everything was slowed down due to covid at the time they offered me a full refound and an option to pick another PSU on their site and I only had to pay the price difference_.'Thats how I got my current PSU for like 15$'_
This time the whole process took them less than 1 week.

To be honest I much prefer to have RMA this way, I really don't like to deal with such things and this way its kept to a minimal effort on my side.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 28, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Same where I live but I belive thats like common in EU.
> The first time I heard about how it works in the US that I would have to deal with the RMA myself/contact ppl and whatnot I was like uh, what really?
> 
> Luckily not many hardware died on me but back in the days my 8800 GT died on me after 2 and half years and it had 3 years warranty.
> ...


Yeah, that's the major advantage of store-handled RMA - they know who to contact and how to get things done, and ideally have well established routines on handling everything. The downside is that these systems are often slow and cumbersome, or just understaffed. 

I don't know about the EU, but in Norway the law mandates stores provide an 'equivalent' loaner product if an RMA takes more than a week to process. In reality the handling of this is highly variable (some insist you have to come back after a week to get it even if they know from the start the RMA will take a long time, some don't have loaner units on hand and have to request them from somewhere, etc.). My experience working in retail was that this was a great, but expensive system - And people handing in a recent iPhone for repair aren't too happy when the only loaners are either cheap android devices or really old Apple ones. Still, IMO this is a really great law - I mean, what would you do if you had to go a month without your phone?


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 28, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Yeah, that's the major advantage of store-handled RMA - they know who to contact and how to get things done, and ideally have well established routines on handling everything. The downside is that these systems are often slow and cumbersome, or just understaffed.
> 
> I don't know about the EU, but in Norway the law mandates stores provide an 'equivalent' loaner product if an RMA takes more than a week to process. In reality the handling of this is highly variable (some insist you have to come back after a week to get it even if they know from the start the RMA will take a long time, some don't have loaner units on hand and have to request them from somewhere, etc.). My experience working in retail was that this was a great, but expensive system - And people handing in a recent iPhone for repair aren't too happy when the only loaners are either cheap android devices or really old Apple ones. Still, IMO this is a really great law - I mean, what would you do if you had to go a month without your phone?


There's also the case when the store doesn't want to deal with a situation that the manufacturer potentially would.

My MSi GT 1030 died on me a couple months ago. Coincidentally, I installed its low profile bracket before then. MSi has a terrible construction on its passive low profile cards - even though the LP bracket is included, you have to remove the GPU heatsink to have access to the screw that holds it into place. The store told me that by removing the heatsink, I voided the warranty. So essentially, even though MSi includes the LP bracket, you're not allowed to install it, because you'd have to tamper with the heatsink.


----------



## Sithaer (Aug 28, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Yeah, that's the major advantage of store-handled RMA - they know who to contact and how to get things done, and ideally have well established routines on handling everything. The downside is that these systems are often slow and cumbersome, or just understaffed.
> 
> I don't know about the EU, but in Norway the law mandates stores provide an 'equivalent' loaner product if an RMA takes more than a week to process. In reality the handling of this is highly variable (some insist you have to come back after a week to get it even if they know from the start the RMA will take a long time, some don't have loaner units on hand and have to request them from somewhere, etc.). My experience working in retail was that this was a great, but expensive system - And people handing in a recent iPhone for repair aren't too happy when the only loaners are either cheap android devices or really old Apple ones. Still, IMO this is a really great law - I mean, what would you do if you had to go a month without your phone?



Don't think we have that law here, at least I was never given/offered a temporary loan hardware.
I just happened to be lucky and a friend of mine had an extra 9800 GT laying around and I borrowed that while I was waiting for the RMA process to finish.
Same with the PSU earlier this year, did not hear anything about that option they just told me to send it back. _'good that I had my old budget PSU around and used that'_


AusWolf said:


> There's also the case when the store doesn't want to deal with a situation that the manufacturer potentially would.
> 
> My MSi GT 1030 died on me a couple months ago. Coincidentally, I installed its low profile bracket before then. MSi has a terrible construction on its passive low profile cards - even though the LP bracket is included, you have to remove the GPU heatsink to have access to the screw that holds it into place. The store told me that by removing the heatsink, I voided the warranty. So essentially, even though MSi includes the LP bracket, you're not allowed to install it, because you'd have to tamper with the heatsink.



Yup the retailers also have a pretty strict rule about that here, I'm not allowed to physically tamper with hardware even if its just removing 1 screw else they can void the warranty if they find that out.
Thats why I waited till my previous RX 570 ran out of the 3 years warranty before taking it apart and giving it a new paste and pads while I was at it.

Anyway I'm done with the off.


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 29, 2021)

Got used ASUS 1650 SUPER for 150€, to put in my Dell T5500.







Unfortunately, 1650 + 730 config could not fit with this bathe-moth. So those went to Lenovo C30...


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 29, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Got used ASUS 1650 SUPER for 150€, to put in my Dell T5500.
> 
> View attachment 214617
> 
> ...


Wow, a PCI-X slot, not seen one of those for ages.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> Got used ASUS 1650 SUPER for 150€, to put in my Dell T5500.
> 
> View attachment 214617
> 
> ...


Take out the plastic shrouds and it should fit fine.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 29, 2021)

Ordered on Friday 27th at 5:09pm, ready for pickup on the next day at 12:50pm 



Gotta admit, I was sold after reading the detailed analysis here. Thank you @W1zzard for another excellent review!
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/asrock-radeon-rx-6600-xt-phantom-gaming-d/

Being a 1080/60 gamer who plays older games almost exclusively, this card will last me a long time. Should be a nice upgrade from my HD7970


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 29, 2021)

I think I may have a problem, an Optane problem.  Just bought two 960GB at the egg.  Get em while they're cheap!!!








						Intel Optane 905P Series 960GB, 2.5" x 15mm, U.2, PCIe 3.0 x4, 3D XPoint Solid State Drive (SSD) SSDPE21D960GAM3 - Newegg.com
					

Buy Intel Optane 905P Series 960GB, 2.5" x 15mm, U.2, PCIe 3.0 x4, 3D XPoint Solid State Drive (SSD) SSDPE21D960GAM3 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com


----------



## maxfly (Aug 29, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> I think I may have a problem, an Optane problem.  Just bought two 960GB at the egg.  Get em while they're cheap!!!
> optane 960gb at newegg.com



You linked to to this post...


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 29, 2021)

What the heck!  Fixed.  Lol.  Yes Optane may be coming for consumers, but it's not here yet.  Its not caching I want, its the whole SSD!  I dont expect consumer 5800DC drives coming to us without a huge price tag, just the DC version.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 29, 2021)

Not really a "purchase" but a find? 

I do property maintenance for my main living for a property management company and many times find some awesome items left behind from the previous rental tenants. 

A couple of weeks ago I went into a vacant unit to create a maintenance punch list and in one of the closets was a Logitech G920 wheel and pedals! Perfect condition, however it didn't have the needed cable to connect to a USB port. I ordered the one needed from Amazon for about $5. Figured even if the wheel had issues five bucks was no huge loss. Got the cable Friday, plugged into one of the PC's and that sucker works like a charm. All force feedback works great!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2021)

Bought my mum a new phone, she's on a generic piece of crap android atm
For $250 Au, this thing has insane specs


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> Should be a nice upgrade from my HD7970


Keep that card as a spare though. It's always good to have a spare, just in case..



jallenlabs said:


> Get em while they're cheap!!!


Cheap? $700 for less than 1TB is not cheap, or did I miss something?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Bought my mum a new phone, she's on a generic piece of crap android atm
> For $250 Au, this thing has insane specs


Hope your mum is gonna be happy with her new phone, but what model is that?


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I couldn't resist. They arrived yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 214365



@phill hey Phill... we got another one who joined our P5 ranks cause the price was unbeatable. LOL  Looks like Crucial must be doing something right cause we all buying that drive  

@AusWolf as I told Phill I will not tell you, make sure you put a heatsink on that P5 1TB, it needs it.

here are my P5 1tb drive's numbers after a couple months of using it as a main OS and only drive in my laptop.  it never breaks 60 celsius thanks to my heatsink too... which is nice...

I wish the random read (the 378 number) was a little higher but eh. for comparison, a WD SN 850 1TB gets over 1000 not 378... so yeah... P5 1tb is a good drive all things considered, but it is lacking a bit.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Hope your mum is gonna be happy with her new phone, but what model is that?


Samsung A12

Budget phone, but not missing anything important


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> And those of us with that usually wish for the opposite, as store RMAs are inevitably slower


I looked into this. In Germany, it's not an RMA for the customer. They take the defective part back to the store and it is returned/exchanged on the spot. The customer waits for nothing. It's the retailer who submits the RMA and waits for replacement. That's what I wish was stateside. It's how we did it at PCClub BITD, but it was our level of service commitment not the law.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @phill hey Phill... we got another one who joined our P5 ranks cause the price was unbeatable. LOL  Looks like Crucial must be doing something right cause we all buying that drive
> 
> @AusWolf as I told Phill I will not tell you, make sure you put a heatsink on that P5 1TB, it needs it.
> 
> ...


I'm planning to use it as a Steam folder drive, so I don't think it will ever encounter a scenario when a heatsink would help its case.  



Mussels said:


> Samsung A12
> 
> Budget phone, but not missing anything important


Phones have come a long way in recent years. A budget phone can do everything that 90% of the people (myself included) want from a phone. Not to mention the increased battery life compared to more expensive models.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I looked into this. In Germany, it's not an RMA for the customer. They take the defective part back to the store and it is returned/exchanged on the spot. The customer waits for nothing. It's the retailer who submits the RMA and waits for replacement. That's what I wish was stateside. It's how we did it at PCClub BITD, but it was our level of service commitment not the law.


That sounds utopian. How are they going to make an exchange if they haven't tested it and found an RMA-able fault? My guess is some major stores might do this (and resell anything that isn't defective), but that is going to get _very_ expensive very soon - remember, most customers are utterly incompetent when it comes to troubleshooting (and, to be clear, that is perfectly reasonable and no fault of theirs). Unless the service agreement also includes the option to invoice the customer for anything that doesn't go through, which ... sounds like a raw deal for customers. "Hi! You remember that GPU you exchanged three weeks back? Yeah, turned out the error was PEBKAC, so here's a €200 bill for the testing. Kthxbye!" If that is how RMAs in Germany work overall, I would expect literally every store selling anything to have a huge collection of reduced-price products missing packaging, bundles, etc. from returns where no fault was found.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I'm planning to use it as a Steam folder drive, so I don't think it will ever encounter a scenario when a heatsink would help its case.
> 
> 
> Phones have come a long way in recent years. A budget phone can do everything that 90% of the people (myself included) want from a phone. Not to mention the increased battery life compared to more expensive models.


Well its got a 5000mah battery, the biggest iphone is 3,687
when you factor in the lower res screen and such, that things gunna be a 2-3 day phone for a casual user like dear old mumsy

reviews are basically: performance is meh, battery is great, camera is great for its price range. Mum takes photos of her gardening crap and posts on FB, and does the odd rare video call. Perfect for her.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Well its got a 5000mah battery, the biggest iphone is 3,687
> 
> when you factor in the lower res screen and such, that things gunna be a 2-3 day phone for a casual user like dear old mumsy



More like a week for mumsy types. Even my gf with a iphone7 plus gets 3 or 4 days


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Well its got a 5000mah battery, the biggest iphone is 3,687
> 
> when you factor in the lower res screen and such, that things gunna be a 2-3 day phone for a casual user like dear old mumsy


Lower (but still decent) res screen, slower (but still decent) CPU, less RAM, bigger battery. What more can anyone ask for?  It would even be a good replacement of my A20e if it ever decided to go tits up.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Bought my mum a new phone, she's on a generic piece of crap android atm
> For $250 Au, this thing has insane specs



Flagship prices skyrocketed, SD/Exynos have only been falling further behind Apple, I've been paying no attention to flagships but much more to the midrange to upper midrange segment. My current phone is a OP6T but even at that price I'm wholly unimpressed with the never-fixed graphical bugs, OLED burn-in, broken audio USB-C jack, etc. I'm thinking my next one will be something along the lines of a Nord 2 or Poco F3

The midrangers are perfect for social media/web/music/manga/YT. It's a shame that the SD780G might be a lost generation due to the chip shortage, it's the perfect midrange soc

actually I found a seemingly reputable and popular site that sells poco in canada, might pick up a F3, really tempted


----------



## Valantar (Aug 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Samsung A12
> 
> Budget phone, but not missing anything important


I bought a Poco X3 NFC a few months back to replace my previous Motorola, and ... yeah, budget phones have come _a long_ way. The cameras are kind of crap still, but usable for phone photography. Plenty fast for general use, large screen, lots of battery, does everything I need. I guess it gets slowed down when I keep 10-15 tabs open in the browser, but ... it's a phone. My only sticking points are some software flaws (switching between dark and light modes in the launcher takes a rather shockingly long time) and what seems to be garbage-tier eMMC. But it works really well still. I see no need to pay 2-3x as much for something marginally better.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Flagship prices skyrocketed, SD/Exynos have only been falling further behind Apple, I've been paying no attention to flagships but much more to the midrange to upper midrange segment. My current phone is a OP6T but even at that price I'm wholly unimpressed with the never-fixed graphical bugs, OLED burn-in, broken audio USB-C jack, etc. I'm thinking my next one will be something along the lines of a Nord 2 or Poco F3
> 
> The midrangers are perfect for social media/web/music/manga/YT. It's a shame that the SD780G might be a lost generation due to the chip shortage, it's the perfect midrange soc
> 
> actually I found a seemingly reputable and popular site that sells poco in canada, might pick up a F3, really tempted



Strange i'm using a OP6, and it has been a great phone, even updated to Android 11, had no problems with burn in,  the USB socket and headphone jack work fine too, battery life aint bad either. What's the difference twixt a 6 and 6T?


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 30, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Strange i'm using a OP6, and it has been a great phone, even updated to Android 11, had no problems with burn in,  the USB socket and headphone jack work fine too, battery life aint bad either. What's the difference twixt a 6 and 6T?



Pretty similar I think. I might have just been saddled with a lemon. The statusbar burn-in is tolerable but pretty disappointing since it's not the first OLED phone I've had, but only one with burn-in. I use an aggressive 15 sec screen timeout.

I think the 6 retained the 3.5mm jack. The 6T is basically the 6 but without the jack. The USB-C works fine, but does not carry audio anymore. Just straight up stopped one day and hasn't worked since with any combination of DAC/C-to-3.5 adapter. Battery life held up pretty good after 2.5 years.

I got the 11 update this week, looks real nice but doesn't solve the problems I've been having for 2 years. Screen gamut randomly changes on its own (sometimes its suddenly like the phone decided to cut 80% saturation for no reason, fixes itself turning screen on and off), and sometimes animations are HELLA laggy like the GPU is asleep (again, fixes itself turning screen on and off).

Looking into it more I just discovered the Poco X3 Pro. Cheaper than the F3, but still packing somewhat recent flagship hardware (860 is refreshed new production 855+ I think?). gsmarena has a glowing review on it, only $385CAD. Think I just found my new phone.

Apparently has a 3.5mm jack too. Perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Pretty similar I think. I might have just been saddled with a lemon. The statusbar burn-in is tolerable but pretty disappointing since it's not the first OLED phone I've had, but only one with burn-in. I use an aggressive 15 sec screen timeout.
> 
> I think the 6 retained the 3.5mm jack. The 6T is basically the 6 but without the jack. The USB-C works fine, but does not carry audio anymore. Just straight up stopped one day and hasn't worked since with any combination of DAC/C-to-3.5 adapter. Battery life held up pretty good after 2.5 years.
> 
> ...



I think the 6T is a lower end version of the 6, I think all T versions are lower versions. I can't live without the 3.5 jack as i have nice AKG headphones. I'm just gonna keep this till it's dead, not paying stupid UK prices for high end Samsungs. Also i'm using Nova launcher on my 6


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That sounds utopian.


There's nothing wrong with a better way of doing things. Besides, PCClub made money hand over fist with that policy. It instilled our consumers with a lot of confidence that we would take care of them should something go wrong, which made for serious customer loyalty(this was before the founder died, his son took over and promptly run the company into the ground). For the most part I do this at my shop, but we do test things to determine what the problem is first.



Valantar said:


> How are they going to make an exchange if they haven't tested it and found an RMA-able fault?


I don't think the consumer protection laws give a crap.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 30, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I think the 6T is a lower end version of the 6, I think all T versions are lower versions. I can't live without the 3.5 jack as i have nice AKG headphones. I'm just gonna keep this till it's dead, not paying stupid UK prices for high end Samsungs. Also i'm using Nova launcher on my 6



Yeah, that makes sense. I was a little late to the party so the T was all I could get at ~$730cad. I would have much appreciated the 6, with the 3.5mm jack and bigger notch. Call me weird but I fuckin hate the wedge notch on the 6T, it just looks weird. Maybe I'm just used to the big iPhone 11-style notch on the 6.

My ATH-M40x have been little used as of lately due to the phone jack being broken. It is my go-to-sleep headphones and has really nice cowhide pads from ZMF. Would like to use it regularly again.

The X3 Pro is on for $385 which seems like a screaming deal if the gsmarena review is right. I think I might jump on it tonight. Don't care about 5G or 802.11ax, but I would love to have a microSD again. Don't think any midrange chipsets aside from Dimensity 1100/1200 will catch up to the 860 anytime soon anyways

I've been using Evie launcher since basically the beginning. Really simple and really fast, sleek and professional look


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 30, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. I was a little late to the party so the T was all I could get at ~$730cad. I would have much appreciated the 6, with the 3.5mm jack and bigger notch. Call me weird but I fuckin hate the wedge notch on the 6T, it just looks weird. Maybe I'm just used to the big iPhone 11-style notch on the 6.
> 
> My ATH-M40x have been little used as of lately due to the phone jack being broken. It is my go-to-sleep headphones and has really nice cowhide pads from ZMF. Would like to use it regularly again.
> 
> ...



I paid £100 for my 6  not new but i don't care to pay more than a couple of hundred for a phone. I don't mind the big notch on the 6 tbh. I might have a look at Evie


----------



## Valantar (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> There's nothing wrong with a better way of doing things. Besides, PCClub made money hand over fist with that policy. It instilled our consumers with a lot of confidence that we would take care of them should something go wrong, which made for serious customer loyalty(this was before the founder died, his son took over and promptly run the company into the ground). For the most part I do this at my shop, but we do test things to determine what the problem is first.


Guess you had the finances to do so then, which is a luxury. Back in my retail days we always worked our butts off to provide the best service and return experience possible, but our hands were tied in _a lot_ of cases due to long handling times and a lot of insecurity regarding actually getting things through. Though I guess that also depends on the products you sell - phone RMAs are notoriously troublesome, with a huge proportion just being some odd software bug (at least back then) which given that software isn't covered under warranty, meant most of these cases got returned to us from our service partners with an attached parts+labor bill. Nothing huge, but pretty disappointing for customers obviously.

Laptops and PC hardware is a tad easier, functionality (and thus bugs) is simpler (a PSU doesn't have _that_ many functions, after all), so there we had some leeway, but we still didn't know which suppliers and brands would refund us and which would repair the part or send us a refurb unit - neither of which would cover the costs of giving out a new retail unit to a customer. And when you're barely running double-digit margins (in a major shopping mall with high rent to boot) that's not the type of expenses you can live with. So at least in part it was down to inconsistent RMA practices with the various suppliers and service partners - if we knew we were getting a refund, we could generally give out a replacement before getting it confirmed, but those were a minority of cases sadly.


lexluthermiester said:


> I don't think the consumer protection laws give a crap.


Obviously not. And most of those that I've come across are great in their intentions and goals, but middling at best in execution. Norway has some pretty fantastic ones - for example, all products have a mandatory 2-5 year quasi-warranty (it's a different word but the effect is the same) depending on the 'expected lifetime of the product'. That typically means 2-3 years for phones and 5 years for nearly all other electronics. Plus they guarantee the right to a refund or brand-new product if the issue isn't rectified in two repair attempts, which is a great out for people stuck with weird and barely diagnosable issues. They also guarantee the loaner products I mentioned above. The issue is how this works in practice - for example the '2 attempts' thing is interpreted so that there is _always_ at least one attempt at repairing anything of any value (phones etc.), even if it was obvious that replacing the unit would be the overall better solution. Similarly, "two attempts" is interpreted to mean that you need the issue verified a third time, i.e. you don't get your refund until you've RMA'd the unit a third time and the issue has been documented once again. So well-intentioned but broadly formulated laws can sadly lead to some rather poor results.


Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I think the 6T is a lower end version of the 6, I think all T versions are lower versions. I can't live without the 3.5 jack as i have nice AKG headphones. I'm just gonna keep this till it's dead, not paying stupid UK prices for high end Samsungs. Also i'm using Nova launcher on my 6





tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. I was a little late to the party so the T was all I could get at ~$730cad. I would have much appreciated the 6, with the 3.5mm jack and bigger notch. Call me weird but I fuckin hate the wedge notch on the 6T, it just looks weird. Maybe I'm just used to the big iPhone 11-style notch on the 6.


At least back when I bought my 3T, the T was a half-year refresh of the non-T, i.e. a new flagship with updated specs but no major design changes. 3T was a 3 with a better SoC (and updated camera?), and I think they kept that scheme going for quite a while. T models have never been lower end from what I've seen (though one can of course discuss whether jumping on the 'courage' trend of removing the headphone jack makes it lower end). Of course, that was back when Oneplus flagships were actually affordable too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> At least back when I bought my 3T, the T was a half-year refresh of the non-T, i.e. a new flagship with updated specs but no major design changes. 3T was a 3 with a better SoC (and updated camera?), and I think they kept that scheme going for quite a while. T models have never been lower end from what I've seen (though one can of course discuss whether jumping on the 'courage' trend of removing the headphone jack makes it lower end). Of course, that was back when Oneplus flagships were actually affordable too.



I always assumed the T was lower than non, guess i was wrong, but why remove the headphone jack. My 6 is 8mb ram/128gb storage with mem card/dual sim slot.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 30, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I always assumed the T was lower than non, guess i was wrong, but why remove the headphone jack. My 6 is 8mb ram/128gb storage with mem card/dual sim slot.


Because it was trendy I guess? (Plus cost savings.) I could never really grasp the logic behind that. But I guess that's the default these days.


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Keep that card as a spare though. It's always good to have a spare, just in case..
> 
> 
> Cheap? $700 for less than 1TB is not cheap, or did I miss something?


These usually run at $1200 a piece.  So yeah, they're cheap considering.  Gotta pay to play with the good stuff.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

jallenlabs said:


> These usually run at $1200 a piece. So yeah, they're cheap considering


Ok, didn't know that. So yeah, $500 off is a solid discount, until you take into account you're buying a 960GB SSD for $700!


jallenlabs said:


> Gotta pay to play with the good stuff.


That's insane. That 960GB drive had better be ultra high-speed, ultra-high endurance SLC NAND(admittedly I know little about the drive in question...)!

EDIT;
Just took a closer look at that Newegg link and then looked it up. Those are some seriously impressive specs! I like. Those prices though... And did you see the 1.6TB version? $3702!?!? WTAH..


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, didn't know that. So yeah, $500 off is a solid discount, until you take into account you're buying a 960GB SSD for $700!
> 
> That's insane. That 960GB drive had better be ultra high-speed, ultra-high endurance SLC NAND(admittedly I know little about the drive in question...)!
> 
> ...


These drives keep speed til full, they never slow down and their endurance is waaaay above anything on the market, so they basically last forever.  They are uber expensive, but you can feel the bump in speed.  My gaming rig has Optane OS drive and my workstation has three Optane drives in it.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, didn't know that. So yeah, $500 off is a solid discount, until you take into account you're buying a 960GB SSD for $700!
> 
> That's insane. That 960GB drive had better be ultra high-speed, ultra-high endurance SLC NAND(admittedly I know little about the drive in question...)!
> 
> ...


It's Optane. It's not flash at all. Endurance ... essentially infinite, I think? The most important part is _massive_ low-QD performance compared to flash, as it's much, much faster per die and doesn't lean as heavily on parallelism for speed. But it's always been an order of magnitude more expensive than flash too. There's a reason Intel has always marketed Optane as in-between flash and RAM - that's where it falls in terms of performance as well as price. I've always wanted to try one, but the only "reasonably" priced versions are so low capacity as to make them near useless. And their hybrid drives are bottlenecked by a stupid bifurcated x2+x2 (Optane+flash) layout (on a single m.2) rather than having a dual-mode controller using the Optane as a massive persistent cache for the NAND. Guess we could hope for that to arrive at some point in the future - a 1-2TB SSD with 256GB of Optane tacked on and some smart allocation algorithms would likely be a fantastic performer at a survivable price, though given how they seem to be (only) focused on their NVDIMMs these days that likely isn't happening.


----------



## Selaya (Aug 30, 2021)

I have a 100GB Optane, which while small is sufficient for me. Clocked me $150-ish, which I figured was reasonable enough.
The random read performance uptick is definitely noticeable.

Personally, I see no use for a 960GB Optane (unless you're running a database server or something), it's just a waste. I wanted the 240GB one, but at that time that was $500 or something and thus priced way out of my range.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Keep that card as a spare though. It's always good to have a spare, just in case..




Good point. I'm keeping it, even though I have a few spares that are even slower  The card is going back into my FX rig, which I also use daily.
The HD7970 is still a viable budget choice today, comparable with the 1050Ti. It will run all the popular e-sports titles easily, and many older games can be maxed out at 1080/60:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> It's Optane. It's not flash at all.


Ok, that has my curiosity perked. Everyone knows about Optane but I thought it was an ultra high quality NAND Intel made. Are we sure it's not NAND of some type?


----------



## Selaya (Aug 30, 2021)

It's not NAND.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, that has my curiosity perked. Everyone knows about Optane but I thought it was an ultra high quality NAND Intel made. Are we sure it's not NAND of some type?


Yep. That's the entire point. Not NAND whatsoever.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

Selaya said:


> It's not NAND.





Valantar said:


> Yep. That's the entire point. Not NAND whatsoever.


Interesting! I didn't know this. So we're talking about an exotic form of SRAM, loosely speaking... No wonder it's so expensive! This also explains why it's so close to DRAM in performance specs.

EDIT;
Thank You for the link! That was very informative!


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 30, 2021)

Incoming later today - Samsung Galaxy Watch 3.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Incoming later today - Samsung Galaxy Watch 3.
> View attachment 214708


I read a review about that which was very positive, but haven't seen one yet. You'll have to share your thoughts with us all!


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I read a review about that which was very positive, but haven't seen one yet. You'll have to share your thoughts with us all!


You can be sure of that!


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 30, 2021)

New toy!





Spoiler



Shitty phone, shitty camera, crushed blacks



Also got me some black PS5 plates, diggin it more than white.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 30, 2021)

TP-LINK NC450 https://g.co/kgs/uyjhZj

Hopefully to catch the idiot touching my car up the wrong way, it's streamed live so might maybe possibly catch them, that could get interesting quickly.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 30, 2021)

The shiny thing has landed!


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

FireFox said:


> That's the one i got.
> I ordered it by Amazon.de but it's sold by Amazon.uk


One?!?!?!  

Still on offer I believe...  Pretty decent value I think!!  The 1TB version is £110 which is a fair chunk of change compared to the £75 I paid for the Cruical P5 1TB a few weeks ago....


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm pretty stoked to have a built-in headphone jack and a fingerprint reader again. Dongles and FaceID suck.


----------



## phill (Aug 30, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> New toy!View attachment 214750
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to ask if that was for films/console/s/PC etc. but I'm guessing a bit of everything??

What made you grab that model??     I could do with a TV upgrade but my Samsung 50" plasma seems to be lasting very well


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2021)

phill said:


> One?!?!?!


No more slots available


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

FireFox said:


> No more slots available


Buy another board!!    Can always fill that one too  

My best mate, decided he needed to order himself a CPU for his build we have been sorting out together and ordered me one as well..  I was well, blown away when it arrived....  I'll just put some pics up and shut up... 


  

So yeah, blown away....

He said he wished to have the same setup as I did, so I was able to find him a motherboard, RAM, PSU and cooler for him and he's decided he wanted to grab my MSI Gaming X 3090 from me as well, so I've managed to track him down a case wanted, so that should be here at some point this week...  Another small build log for him in my project log!!   Oh, here we go for the money shot...  

     

Apologies about the table cloth...  The girls have been doing painting and a 2.5 ish year old with paint and a brush??   Wouldn't trust her!!   That said, I probably wouldn't trust my eldest and she's now 9!!   
So as it all works (I've pre tested my motherboard as well) we'll hopefully get these bad boys up and running again soon....  Was able to test his setup yesterday, sticking to 1.25Vcore for the CPU and testing with CineBench R20, I was able to hit 46.25 multi and it was just peaking over 12,000 points which I was blown away at...  Was getting a little warm at that speed and pulling a fair bit of juice, but....    Can't wait to test it more and hopefully get the memory setup correctly as well for it.  Was seeming to have some issues with 3600MHz memory, so little bit more digging needed.

My project log will be hopefully updated with what else I've been up to these last few days...  Hopefully, it's all been worth the time!!


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> Buy another board!!    Can always fill that one too
> 
> Was able to test his setup yesterday, sticking to 1.25Vcore for the CPU and testing with CineBench R20, I was able to hit 46.25 multi and it was just peaking over 12,000 points which I was blown away at...  Was getting a little warm at that speed and pulling a fair bit of juice, but....    Can't wait to test it more and hopefully get the memory setup correctly as well for it.  Was seeming to have some issues with 3600MHz memory, so little bit more digging needed.
> 
> My project log will be hopefully updated with what else I've been up to these last few days...  Hopefully, it's all been worth the time!!


You should avoid setting manual voltage until you've done a voltage test at X clock. Instead enable PBO, set a negative voltage offset in the curve optimizer if lowering voltage is your goal. Raise the the clock offset if you want higher clock, etc etc. Setting manual voltage is only for specific instances where you know that specific chip's max load vs voltage characteristics. Would hate to see yours or your friends become casualty of statistics...

All that said even though I have high clock profiles for my 5900x, I run it on eco mode 24/7 unless I'm gonna game for an extended period at which point I load one of those real boosty profiles.


----------



## RealKGB (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I love the 3DS! It's my very favorite portable gaming console!


The 3DS is the best. If you get a New model and CFW it you can play every Gen 1-Gen 7 Pokemon game on it (though the Gen 3 GBA games require you to dump your cartridges and create an installable CIA).

I use mine at school during passing period and as such got the nickname "DS boy".


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> You should avoid setting manual voltage until you've done a voltage test at X clock. Instead enable PBO, set a negative voltage offset in the curve optimizer if lowering voltage is your goal. Raise the the clock offset if you want higher clock, etc etc. Setting manual voltage is only for specific instances where you know that specific chip's max load vs voltage characteristics. Would hate to see yours or your friends become casualty of statistics...
> 
> All that said even though I have high clock profiles for my 5900x, I run it on eco mode 24/7 unless I'm gonna game for an extended period at which point I load one of those real boosty profiles.


Thanks for the tips, I'll take a look at them! 

I run WCG so efficiency, temps, wattage etc. is my main concern..  I've had very little time with the CPU so when I get it built up for him and mine, I'll test them both and see what I can find as a happy medium when it comes to performance and the efficiency    As an example my 3900X's I use, they are roughly pulling 140W fully loaded on the CPU for the whole system at the plug.  For 24 threads, I think it's very impressive


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> Thanks for the tips, I'll take a look at them!
> 
> I run WCG so efficiency, temps, wattage etc. is my main concern..  I've had very little time with the CPU so when I get it built up for him and mine, I'll test them both and see what I can find as a happy medium when it comes to performance and the efficiency  As an example my 3900X's I use, they are roughly pulling 140W fully loaded on the CPU for the whole system at the plug. For 24 threads, I think it's very impressive


The Ryzen's are capped at TDP + 30% roughly, ie 140w. From there you never need to touch voltage and can basically do anything you want within PBO and Curve Optimizer.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 31, 2021)

The Seamaster has served me well for over twenty years from new and we've been through tick and thin together. I always think a watch is a very personal item and remember the day I bought it wearing tatty jeans and an oil stained tee shirt with the shop assistant wondering if I could afford it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2021)

Damn i didnt realise optane was different to NAND flash either, 

looking up reviews they used a weird hybrid NVME drive with the flash and optane sides only having x2 lanes each, so the speeds didnt really catch consumers attention


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 31, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> The Seamaster has served me well for over twenty years from new and we've been through tick and thin together. I always think a watch is a very personal item and remember the day I bought it wearing tatty jeans and an oil stained tee shirt with the shop assistant wondering if I could afford it.
> View attachment 214821


Nice! I have a Seamaster too, awesome watch to be sure!

Dunno if I had posted this, but I'd gotten a Sony UBP-X700 UHD BR player to got with my recently acquired Philips soundbar. Why the UBP-X700? Simple really, among the cheapest I could find, that's why.   The player, and my rather large 1080P BR and growing 4K BR collection, really does add to that cinematic sound experience I've been looking for with the various soundbars I'd tried, the Philips Fidelio B97 ticks all the boxes for me, other than height is lacking, I'd heard the Vizio Elevate is better, but I'm pretty contented with the B97 as it is. Above the Sony player is my Fostex HPA4, it's a DAC combo for listening to Spotify, as well as my collection of FLAC, WAV, DSD and MP3 music library. Pretty glad I'd kept all the long cables that came with my various headphones, now I can use 'em when I wanna chill to great music in my living area/room.






All the talk about phones, I'm pretty happy rolling with my Z Fold 2 (don't really need the S-Pen for the Z Fold 3, though the water resistance rating and under screen camera are nice to have) and my Note 10+ (512GB/12GB version, plus 512GB mSD card). I went to a local Samsung branch to get a feel for the Z Flip 3 and that was a mistake, ended up pre-ordering the 256GB gray version which should be incoming in the later part of September. Will post a couple of pics of that badboy when I get it.....


----------



## Valantar (Aug 31, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Damn i didnt realise optane was different to NAND flash either,
> 
> looking up reviews they used a weird hybrid NVME drive with the flash and optane sides only having x2 lanes each, so the speeds didnt really catch consumers attention


That's only for the weird and poorly thought out hybrid drives (which IMO _really_ wanted a hybrid controller). There are plenty of pure Optane products as well.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> I was going to ask if that was for films/console/s/PC etc. but I'm guessing a bit of everything??
> 
> What made you grab that model??   I could do with a TV upgrade but my Samsung 50" plasma seems to be lasting very well



Seems to fit the bill for "TV used for gaming" more than the competition, for both PC and concole with VRR/low input latency/firmware optimized for such use.
I was contemplating getting the G1 with the EVO panel (moar NITS) but it comes without a stand and the extra ~400ish for more or less just "more bright" seems a bit much


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

Asus P6X58D-E + i7-950 + 18GB (3x4GB 1866 + 3x2GB 1600) for 50EUR + 5.90EUR postage
Corsair 4000D Airflow white for 72.90EUR with free postage

Pics tomorrow (and the build in Your PC ATM & Nostalgic hardware threads) as they probably arrive tomorrow


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> Buy another board!!    Can always fill that one too
> 
> My best mate, decided he needed to order himself a CPU for his build we have been sorting out together and ordered me one as well..  I was well, blown away when it arrived....  I'll just put some pics up and shut up...
> 
> ...


I had one of those too. I decided to sell it when I saw CPU usage never exceed 30% in any game... and when I was offered almost its original price.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Aug 31, 2021)

My desktop replacement laptop seems to have problem once I connected a couple of external with windows explorer hanging up. I decided maybe it time to transfer this 3900x cpu in laptop into a deskstop now. Ughhh I don't feel like buying pc stuff in current climate but this motherboard and rams drop to a low enough price that I can't passed it up. I see how things goes. If it all smooth would move to the desktop. If not I'll rither return this back to amazon or sell it for profit if I could.

Bought a total of 128GB of ram to maxed out. It like $150 lower priced than comparable ram per 64GBkit. So it the lowest I seen and been in cart for weeks. Pull the trigger now. I was looking for an Atx board but their price higher this is the matx version is the lowest so got this.

Gonna go back to old "eyerobo" case again.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 31, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Seems to fit the bill for "TV used for gaming" more than the competition, for both PC and concole with VRR/low input latency/firmware optimized for such use.
> I was contemplating getting the G1 with the EVO panel (moar NITS) but it comes* without a stand* and the extra ~400ish for more or less just "more bright" seems a bit much


Because it is designed to be wall mounted. It's speakers are also designed for it.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> My desktop replacement laptop seems to have problem once I connected a couple of external with windows explorer hanging up. I decided maybe it time to transfer this 3900x cpu in laptop into a deskstop now. Ughhh I don't feel like buying pc stuff in current climate but this motherboard and rams drop to a low enough price that I can't passed it up. I see how things goes. If it all smooth would move to the desktop. If not I'll rither return this back to amazon or sell it for profit if I could.
> 
> Bought a total of 128GB of ram to maxed out. It like $150 lower priced than comparable ram per 64GBkit. So it the lowest I seen and been in cart for weeks. Pull the trigger now. I was looking for an Atx board but their price higher this is the matx version is the lowest so got this.
> 
> ...


Noice! I have the cheaper B550M Aorus Elite and I got a 32GB (2x16) DDR4-3200 kit on May. Love the layout of your board as it's somewhat cleaner than on my board. Also it has moar USB connectors.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> My desktop replacement laptop seems to have problem once I connected a couple of external with windows explorer hanging up. I decided maybe it time to transfer this 3900x cpu in laptop into a deskstop now. Ughhh I don't feel like buying pc stuff in current climate but this motherboard and rams drop to a low enough price that I can't passed it up. I see how things goes. If it all smooth would move to the desktop. If not I'll rither return this back to amazon or sell it for profit if I could.
> 
> Bought a total of 128GB of ram to maxed out. It like $150 lower priced than comparable ram per 64GBkit. So it the lowest I seen and been in cart for weeks. Pull the trigger now. I was looking for an Atx board but their price higher this is the matx version is the lowest so got this.
> 
> Gonna go back to old "eyerobo" case again.



Finally! Welcome back buddy. Would love to see the ol cutesy eyerobo turned into a hard hitting sleeper. 

The Pro-P came out after I bought my B550M TUF at the time, otherwise I would've probably bought it. They really went back and fixed every one of the Pro's flaws, that rear I/O makes me drool. 

Take the shackles off that 3900X and let it run free!!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> Shitty phone, shitty camera, crushed blacks


It's good enough we can see the pretty! Nice! Very nice!



Calmmo said:


> Also got me some black PS5 plates, diggin it more than white.


Agreed! Looks much better!



phill said:


> but my Samsung 50" plasma seems to be lasting very well


Plasma TVs eat a lot of power though. It might be worth an upgrade for that reason alone. Then there is contrast(plasma contrast was less than ideal even for the best models), resolution and inputs to consider.



phill said:


> Hopefully, it's all been worth the time!!


You boys had some fun!



RealKGB said:


> as such got the nickname "DS boy".


That's really funny actually!



Splinterdog said:


> we've been through tick and thin together.


Wait, those are excellent watches, why replace it?


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> So as it all works (I've pre tested my motherboard as well) we'll hopefully get these bad boys up and running again soon....






Never too late for another build, eh?


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

And I thought that I'm in minority when having 32GB, then people are having 64GB or even moar... 


Just wondering that how long it would take to count that memory if we would have a memory check/count with the speed of like, a 486?


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> And I thought that I'm in minority when having 32GB, then people are having 64GB or even moar...



Only as good as one can utilize  128GB without the workloads to utilize it is a nice paperweight

If I don't need that much RAM, no way in hell I'd take 64GB or 128GB of 16Gb ICs that aren't Rev.B, over 32GB of good B-die after a painful recent lesson on RAM gaming performance consistency


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Only as good as one can utilize  128GB without the workloads to utilize it is a nice paperweight
> 
> If I don't need that much RAM, no way in hell I'd take 64GB or 128GB of 16Gb ICs that aren't Rev.B, over 32GB of good B-die after a painful recent lesson on RAM gaming performance consistency


I haven't been interesting of RAM fine-tuning after DDR1 BH-5 so I personally don't pay extra for a little better OC memory  though I pushed 3466 out of my 3200 sticks as it was easy af, but yeaaah... not worth that extra cost for me.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Only as good as one can utilize  128GB without the workloads to utilize it is a nice paperweight
> 
> If I don't need that much RAM, no way in hell I'd take 64GB or 128GB of 16Gb ICs that aren't Rev.B, over 32GB of good B-die after a painful recent lesson on RAM gaming performance consistency


What was that lesson if you don't mind me asking?  I currently have a 2x16 GB kit of Corsair 3200 MHz 16-20-20-38 (Micron) that I'm thinking about upgrading to 3600 or 4000 MHz CL16.



Jill Valentine said:


> And I thought that I'm in minority when having 32GB, then people are having 64GB or even moar...


You're probably in the minority, just maybe not on this forum.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> What was that lesson if you don't mind me asking?  I currently have a 2x16 GB kit of Corsair 3200 MHz 16-20-20-38 (Micron) that I'm thinking about upgrading to 3600 or 4000 MHz CL16.


Does Intel benefit from faster RAM as much as Ryzen? Personally IDK would I bother to upgrade in your situation.

I had a 4x4 2400 @ 2666 C15 kit before, now I have 2x16 3200 @ 3466 C16 kit.



AusWolf said:


> You're probably in the minority, just maybe not on this forum.


In Finland 16GB is still majority, though my friend also gets a 32 kit later today


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Does Intel benefit from faster RAM as much as Ryzen? Personally IDK would I bother to upgrade in your situation.
> 
> I had a 4x4 2400 @ 2666 C15 kit before, now I have 2x16 3200 @ 3466 C16 kit.


10 and 11th gen benefits a little (supposedly) in SOTR/ROTR and a few other games. The reason I'm still vacillating is because over about 3600 MHz, you have to turn the IMC to Gear 2 (1:2 ratio with the RAM speed instead of 1:1) which might also affect game performance. With my current 3200 MHz kit, the IMC runs at 1600 MHz, but with a 4000 kit, it would have to run at 1 GHz.

I'm also not sure how much secondary latencies influence gameplay. I mean, CL16 is okay(-ish), but then I have 20-20-38 and a tRFC of 560.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> What was that lesson if you don't mind me asking?  I currently have a 2x16 GB kit of Corsair 3200 MHz 16-20-20-38 (Micron) that I'm thinking about upgrading to 3600 or 4000 MHz CL16.
> 
> You're probably in the minority, just maybe not on this forum.



Don't wanna derail this thread, but I went into it a bit in mine. Post #98, 100, 104









						(Anti) SFF fun house
					

What is the volume of that tiny HT5 baby computer vs the ceberus? Make me wanna finish up my little case build but I am broke... How you got a 5900x? These things are so rare now! The current global chip shortage is not helping it too.  I know I should complain with my workstation laptop that is...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I was of the same opinion as everyone else, that short of gaming on a 3080+ card, B-die is an e-peen exercise. Turns out I was doubly wrong, the night-and-day difference is staring me right in the face every day in War Thunder, MW2019, Insurgency Sandstorm, Genshin Impact, BF1, and MCC. It's not the average FPS that's the problem.

Frustrating though, to know that after that ridiculous list of troubleshooting, the answer was right under my nose the whole time.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> 10 and 11th gen benefits a little (supposedly) in SOTR/ROTR and a few other games. The reason I'm still vacillating is because over about 3600 MHz, you have to turn the IMC to Gear 2 (1:2 ratio with the RAM speed instead of 1:1) which might also affect game performance. With my current 3200 MHz kit, the IMC runs at 1600 MHz, but with a 4000 kit, it would have to run at 1 GHz.
> 
> I'm also not sure how much secondary latencies influence gameplay. I mean, CL16 is okay(-ish), but then I have 20-20-38 and a tRFC of 560.


Heeey, I haven't ran SotTR bench after I got my new RAM, I should also give a try as my last run was with the same PC but with the old RAM. These are my settings


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Heeey, I haven't ran SotTR bench after I got my new RAM, I should also give a try as my last run was with the same PC but with the old RAM. These are my settings
> 
> View attachment 214891


This is me at the moment.
@tabascosauz The only weirdness I experience is that my bluetooth mouse cuts out for a second from time to time. It didn't do that with previous builds, and it's pretty annoying while I'm playing World of Tanks. Also, Origin creates an exception in the memory nearly every time I turn off the PC. I just click OK, then the computer shuts off, no problem, it's just a bit annoying. It keeps doing this even after a reinstall. I'm not sure if any of this has got anything to do with my RAM. I would have said no, but after reading your posts, I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> This is me at the moment.
> @tabascosauz The only weirdness I experience is that my bluetooth mouse cuts out for a second from time to time. It didn't do that with previous builds, and it's pretty annoying while I'm playing World of Tanks. Also, Origin creates an exception in the memory nearly every time I turn off the PC. I just click OK, then the computer shuts off, no problem, it's just a bit annoying. It keeps doing this even after a reinstall. I'm not sure if any of this has got anything to do with my RAM. I would have said no, but after reading your posts, I'm not sure anymore.



Aside from frametimes, I didn't really have any other issues with the CJR. Don't let me plant seeds of doubt in your mind   it's probably just software (Origin pepega) or power saving shenanigans somewhere

I had a similar BT mouse issue with my 4650G + B550I Aorus AX on early BIOSes last year. It was fixed through a combination of preventing the AX200 module from powersaving, new AX200 drivers, and new BIOSes. Haven't seen it since early this year.

The reason it was such a big deal for me was because I had literally thrown the entire troubleshooting list at it since I got the game, so there was literally nothing else left aside from the RAM. So you can imagine my surprise.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 31, 2021)

Finally arrived.





Now it comes the worst part to install it
Drain half of the loop or risk removing the GPU from the PCIe slot and wrap it into so kind of towel or plastic foil without removing the tubing and hope for no leaking


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> The Ryzen's are capped at TDP + 30% roughly, ie 140w. From there you never need to touch voltage and can basically do anything you want within PBO and Curve Optimizer.


I'll have to have a look into it, whilst I was testing the 5950X, I saw that Core Temp was reporting that the CPU was peaking at about 220w I think, that was at 1.25vcore and 46.25x multi, that was getting a touch warm at that speed and around 75 to 80C under load with the AIO I'd got my friend so that was as far as I wanted to push it    I'll have a look into the PBO just to see what's what 


lexluthermiester said:


> Plasma TV eat a lot of power though. It might be worth an upgrade for that reason alone. Then there is contrast(plasma contrast was less than ideal even for the best models), resolution and inputs to consider.
> 
> 
> You boys had some fun!


I'd be looking into a 4k set at the very least, even an 8k might be considered if it was any good but I doubt that'll be the case even when you look to spend £2000 on a TV...  The Samsung I have has been brilliant and worth every penny for the last 10 years, it's done brilliantly 

My mate is used to i5 650's and such so something like this will blow his socks off, if only I can get him doing more than one thing on a PC at a time or using it for multiple things I'll be much happier!! 


QuietBob said:


> View attachment 214885
> 
> Never too late for another build, eh?


Believe it or not, that was not correct lol!!   It was about 10pm but because I hadn't bothered changing the time and it wasn't connected online when I had installed Windows, the date and time never updated 


Jill Valentine said:


> And I thought that I'm in minority when having 32GB, then people are having 64GB or even moar...
> 
> 
> Just wondering that how long it would take to count that memory if we would have a memory check/count with the speed of like, a 486?


I go with more RAM than I need but that said, I've seen use whilst crunching and folding and doing general internet with over 32GB so, I'm glad I went with 64GB   I mean after all, I'd go with amount of RAM over the speed as it generally adds so little to the mix but costs a darn site more, I don't believe it's worth it personally.


AusWolf said:


> What was that lesson if you don't mind me asking?  I currently have a 2x16 GB kit of Corsair 3200 MHz 16-20-20-38 (Micron) that I'm thinking about upgrading to 3600 or 4000 MHz CL16.
> 
> 
> You're probably in the minority, just maybe not on this forum.


Not worth it in my opinion, you could because you can, but general performance increase?  Next to nothing when you game with a decent GPU and such I'd be sure...  
But if you want to prove me wrong......   



FireFox said:


> Finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 214894
> 
> ...


Hard tubing??


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Just wondering that how long it would take to count that memory if we would have a memory check/count with the speed of like, a 486?


It would take a few minutes.



phill said:


> I'd be looking into a 4k set at the very least, even an 8k might be considered if it was any good but I doubt that'll be the case even when you look to spend £2000 on a TV.


8k is a bit premature yet and there is not much available. 4k seems the wiser choice ATM.


phill said:


> The Samsung I have has been brilliant and worth every penny for the last 10 years, it's done brilliantly


Sammy's plasma TVs were a cut above the rest, so no doubts there.


phill said:


> My mate is used to i5 650's and such so something like this will blow his socks off


A quad core to a 16 core with each new core having over 3x the IPC of the previous CPU? Yeah, one could say that's a hell of an upgrade!


----------



## FireFox (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> Hard tubing??


Thanks God i am not a fan of it, for me always soft tubing.

W11 is telling me hurry up drain the damn Loop and install me


----------



## Valantar (Aug 31, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 214894
> 
> ...


That's what QDCs are for!

As long as you can tolerate some minor drips per connect/disconnect cycle (nothing some paper towel can't handle) Alphacool's nylon industrial QDCs are excellent. Half the price of most QDCs, lightweight, no chance of shorts if they touch anything, very sturdy, 
easy to operate yet secure when connected,
and decent looks in matte black.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Thanks God i am not a fan of it, for me always soft tubing.
> 
> W11 is telling me worry up drain the damn Loop and install me


My mental health is already awful, measuring hard tubes and all that crap with it would drive me totally insane


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> This is me at the moment.
> @tabascosauz The only weirdness I experience is that my bluetooth mouse cuts out for a second from time to time. It didn't do that with previous builds, and it's pretty annoying while I'm playing World of Tanks. Also, Origin creates an exception in the memory nearly every time I turn off the PC. I just click OK, then the computer shuts off, no problem, it's just a bit annoying. It keeps doing this even after a reinstall. I'm not sure if any of this has got anything to do with my RAM. I would have said no, but after reading your posts, I'm not sure anymore.
> View attachment 214892


bluetooth can be screwed with by so many things, theres a max of 7 devices on the 2.4GHz band before they interfere with each other - wifi, bluetooth, etc (a PS5 with 4 controllers maxes that limit on its own, 4 BT controllers, BT in console, wifi in console, wifi in router)
After that, you start getting interference and dropouts if they're all transmitting at once (note that i said START: sometimes it works just fine, and the tech to balance the signals out handles it well)

2.4GHz wireless mice seem a LOT more stable than bluetooth, in my experience - make sure its not next to a data-heavy USB 3 port, run a 2.0 extension if you can to reduce signal distance and move away from interference


----------



## FireFox (Aug 31, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That's what QDCs are for!


for unknown reasons I never liked them.
Rather i drain the Loop


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> I go with more RAM than I need but that said, I've seen use whilst crunching and folding and doing general internet with over 32GB so, I'm glad I went with 64GB   I mean after all, I'd go with amount of RAM over the speed as it generally adds so little to the mix but costs a darn site more, I don't believe it's worth it personally.


I would've got more but actually I would do fine with 16GB, still decided to get 32GB for some futureproofing, I'm not going to upgrade from AM4 in a while..

edit: If I upgrade my CPU, I'll get a 3xxx/5xxx 8-core later on


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> Hard tubing??





FireFox said:


> Thanks God i am not a fan of it, for me always soft tubing.


I admire people who do hard tubing, but soft tubing is less hassle and has benefits to being flexible.



FireFox said:


> W11 is telling me worry up drain the damn Loop and install me


Dumbass limitations aside, Windows 11 is shaping up to be a worthy successor to Windows 7, and you all know how much I love 7.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I admire people who do hard tubing, but soft tubing is less hassle and has benefits to being flexible.


Too much work IMO just for the looks. Yeah, it looks cool, but just nah.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Too much work IMO just for the looks. Yeah, it looks cool, but just nah.


Hardtubing is great if you want the look and you have a set hardware config(IE you don't plan to upgrade much anytime soon). Otherwise, yeah, soft tubing is the way to go.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Aside from frametimes, I didn't really have any other issues with the CJR. Don't let me plant seeds of doubt in your mind   it's probably just software (Origin pepega) or power saving shenanigans somewhere
> 
> I had a similar BT mouse issue with my 4650G + B550I Aorus AX on early BIOSes last year. It was fixed through a combination of preventing the AX200 module from powersaving, new AX200 drivers, and new BIOSes. Haven't seen it since early this year.
> 
> The reason it was such a big deal for me was because I had literally thrown the entire troubleshooting list at it since I got the game, so there was literally nothing else left aside from the RAM. So you can imagine my surprise.


Yeah, Origin is crap.  As for the bluetooth issue with the mouse, it seems to happen a lot more often in games than on the windows desktop for some reason. It's like the communication between the mouse firmware or driver and the game is lost somewhere. There's no power saving set on the wireless module either. 



phill said:


> Not worth it in my opinion, you could because you can, but general performance increase?  Next to nothing when you game with a decent GPU and such I'd be sure...
> But if you want to prove me wrong......


Dunno. I like playing with new tech, but 2 kits of 16 GB Corsair 4000 MHz CL16 would set me back £300 which is a bit steep, even if I could sell my current kit for half of it (which I probably can't).


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hardtubing is great if you want the look and you have a set hardware config(IE you don't plan to upgrade much anytime soon). Otherwise, yeah, soft tubing is the way to go.


Soft tubing gives also that old school look which is always cool if u ask me


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

Mussels said:


> bluetooth can be screwed with by so many things, theres a max of 7 devices on the 2.4GHz band before they interfere with each other - wifi, bluetooth, etc (a PS5 with 4 controllers maxes that limit on its own, 4 BT controllers, BT in console, wifi in console, wifi in router)
> After that, you start getting interference and dropouts if they're all transmitting at once (note that i said START: sometimes it works just fine, and the tech to balance the signals out handles it well)
> 
> 2.4GHz wireless mice seem a LOT more stable than bluetooth, in my experience - make sure its not next to a data-heavy USB 3 port, run a 2.0 extension if you can to reduce signal distance and move away from interference


Hmm... I've got a phone, my girlfriend's phone, 2 TVs (one of which is almost always off), a printer (which is also almost always off) and my PC on wireless. It seems like a lot, but some of these are on 5 GHz, and I never had dropout issues with previous builds.

The Cherry mouse I have is quite versatile: I could connect it with a wireless dongle if I wanted to, but it doesn't take up a USB port with bluetooth.



lexluthermiester said:


> Hardtubing is great if you want the look and you have a set hardware config(IE you don't plan to upgrade much anytime soon). Otherwise, yeah, soft tubing is the way to go.


I'm just too scared of building custom loops altogether. AIO is my way to go.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

On bluetooth? I have only the Xbox S controller 

Normally I'm too lazy to get batteries and I play with a cable attached, but for once I go wireless. And a 2EUR cheap Chinese ebay dongle works perfectly.


----------



## AusWolf (Aug 31, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> On bluetooth? I have only the Xbox S controller
> 
> Normally I'm too lazy to get batteries and I play with a cable attached, but for once I go wireless. And a 2EUR cheap Chinese ebay dongle works perfectly.


I like the free movement of a mouse with no cable attached.  Also, with bluetooth, there's no need to use a dongle, as the wireless module on my motherboard has an integrated bluetooth receiver. That's why bluetooth is always my first choice when buying a mouse. I personally don't feel any latency issue that people tend to complain about.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 31, 2021)

FireFox said:


> for unknown reasons I never liked them.
> Rather i drain the Loop


Well, to each their own, but you're making yourself do 10-100x the work while you're at it, and many times the risk. QDCs need some room to move and require more fittings, but they are a godsend for ease of use, maintenance and upgradability. I'm never going back to a loop without them after trying one, that's for sure, especially seeing how they make filling, draining and bleeding the loop an absolute breeze. They even allow for assembling components and filling their part of the loop before installing them, which is really handy. Upgrading your GPU? Assemble and pre-fill it, remove the old one, install the new one, done.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I like the free movement of a mouse with no cable attached.  Also, with bluetooth, there's no need to use a dongle, as the wireless module on my motherboard has an integrated bluetooth receiver. That's why bluetooth is always my first choice when buying a mouse. I personally don't feel any latency issue that people tend to complain about.


My mouse (Logitech G400s) has served me for almost 7½ years and I'm not gonna replace it as long as it works


----------



## FireFox (Aug 31, 2021)

Hardtubing is easy to install if you do it like a member from this Forum did, where he should have bent the tubing instead he cut it and used fittings


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Hardtubing is easy to install if you do it like a member from this Forum did, where he should have bent the tubing instead he cut it and use a fittings


Sounds just like me doing it, as a person who has broken some hardware by forgotting to tighten fittings and the base of a waterblock...

RIP two mobos (X99 & X470) and a R9 290 because a leaking loop


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I'm just too scared of building custom loops altogether. AIO is my way to go.


It's not difficult at all once you understand the basics which are not difficult either. Building your own loop can be a ton of fun!



FireFox said:


> Hardtubing is easy to install if you do it like a member from this Forum did, where he should have bent the tubing instead he cut it and used fittings


True! That is the easy way. But if you do bends like JayzTwoCents, there is a challenge and difficulty factor. The benefit of doing bends is much fewer points of potential failure.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's not difficult at all once you understand the basics which are not difficult either. Building your own loop can be a ton of fun!


The most important thing is to make sure to not do the same mistakes as I've had done.. Make sure that everything is sealed tight - the coldplates of the blocks and the fittings! For a poor guy like me, fucking up hardware by stupid mistakes like that sucks.  

My mistake was that I built a loop in such a hurry.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's not difficult at all once you understand the basics which are not difficult either. Building your own loop can be a ton of fun!
> 
> 
> True! That is the easy way. But if you do bends like JayzTwoCents, there is a challenge and difficulty factor. The benefit of doing bends is much fewer points of potential failure.


And much, much, much lower cost, given that each bend replaces at least three fittings - two compression fittings and one angled fitting. Depending on your brand of choice that's $15-30 if not more.


----------



## phill (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 8k is a bit premature yet and there is much available. 4k seems the wiser choice ATM.
> 
> Sammy's plasma TVs were a cut above the rest, so no doubts there.
> 
> A quad core to a 16 core with each new core having over 3x the IPC of the previous CPU? Yeah, one could say that's a hell of an upgrade!


I've seen a few for sale, how good they are I'm unsure, but the way I think if I can get a better 4k TV at some point and wait another 10 years to uprgade to an 8k or 16k panel, it's not the end of the world    My Samsung plasma has been an utter gem and I've no real complaints, even the high power usage doesn't really bother me since to make back how much money it'll cost to upgrade to another panel, that's more than a few years worth of watching I'm sure 

It's even worse than a quad core, click here..... His previous CPU was a Xeon E5-2658 V2 I built him, so I think even more IPC increases than that!!    I just need to make sure he uses it for more than one thing, it would break my heart


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 31, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 214894
> 
> ...


Not forgetting those tiny bloody screws!


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 31, 2021)

Arranged a deal with my friend for parts (i3-8350K, MSI Z370-A Pro, 12GB DDR4) so it seems that my little twin brothers are going to get their first desktop PC soon 

Just need a SSD.


----------



## thesmokingman (Aug 31, 2021)

phill said:


> I'll have to have a look into it, whilst I was testing the 5950X, I saw that Core Temp was reporting that the CPU was peaking at about 220w I think, that was at 1.25vcore and 46.25x multi, that was getting a touch warm at that speed and around 75 to 80C under load with the AIO I'd got my friend so that was as far as I wanted to push it  I'll have a look into the PBO just to see what's what


Yea, that's the danger with manual, you disable the silicon fitness controller... hence the 220w draw.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2021)

Decided on a Poco F3 in the end. In the end, just couldn't pass up SD870 + 8GB/256GB for $550 canuckistan pesos. Oneplus 8T is on sale, SD865 + 12GB/256GB for $730, but I don't care about phone cameras and on my 6T I hate that fast charge only works with Oneplus plugs and cables.

The X3 Pro would have been a better fit all around, SD860 + 6GB/128GB + SD card + 3.5mm jack for $385, but it's missing one of the most important LTE bands in my area, so that was a no-go.

I haven't been back on XDA for like 7 years, but I'll be damned if I'm not using Mi Unlock and flashing an AOSP rom the moment I get the phone


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 31, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Decided on a Poco F3 in the end. In the end, just couldn't pass up SD870 + 8GB/256GB for $550 canuckistan pesos. Oneplus 8T is on sale, SD865 + 12GB/256GB for $730, but I don't care about phone cameras and on my 6T I hate that fast charge only works with Oneplus plugs and cables.
> 
> The X3 Pro would have been a better fit all around, SD860 + 6GB/128GB + SD card + 3.5mm jack for $385, but it's missing one of the most important LTE bands in my area, so that was a no-go.
> 
> View attachment 214978


i would go that way too .... if i wanted to change my Mi Note 9 Pro and if my finances were not semi impaired with my computer woes back in the thread  not complaining, i am happy with the new hardware ahah! Or maybe the Mi Note 10 Pro ... a little cheaper and a SD732G is also a good one ... (the 9 Pro use a SD720G which is already awesome for my use ... ) if it did not lose the SD slot ... although if i take a 128gb it might be enough, after all i make do with a 64gb (for all apps since not possible to use SD as internal storage for apps, not a downside tho ... the fastest SD is a snail compared to onboard eMMC ) and have a 512gb uSD for pics/download/musics/other.

3.5 jack mmhhh well ever since i got the Note 9 Pro, i never used it... scratch that, ever since i got my Liberty 2 Pro TWS actually... but good to know i could use my FA1 wired with the phone if i ever need or want it (well ... i think i would rather use them with a 2.5 jack on the Fiio Q1 Mark II, derp my phone only need USB-C then   )

but again ... the price difference is only 70 chf ... if i had the mean to buy the Note 10 Pro, i could also be one more month patient and add the 70  

price/perf ratio that brand (and sub brand of it ) are stellar.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 1, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> i would go that way too .... if i wanted to change my Mi Note 9 Pro and if my finances were not semi impaired with my computer woes back in the thread  not complaining, i am happy with the new hardware ahah! Or maybe the Mi Note 10 Pro ... a little cheaper and a SD732G is also a good one ... (the 9 Pro use a SD720G which is already awesome for my use ... ) if it did not lose the SD slot ... although if i take a 128gb it might be enough, after all i make do with a 64gb (for all apps since not possible to use SD as internal storage for apps, not a downside tho ... the fastest SD is a snail compared to onboard eMMC ) and have a 512gb uSD for pics/download/musics/other.
> 
> 3.5 jack mmhhh well ever since i got the Note 9 Pro, i never used it... scratch that, ever since i got my Liberty 2 Pro TWS actually... but good to know i could use my FA1 wired with the phone if i ever need or want it (well ... i think i would rather use them with a 2.5 jack on the Fiio Q1 Mark II, derp my phone only need USB-C then   )
> 
> ...



It's hard for me to justify anything lower than SD780G, since it would be a downgrade from the 6T in GPU.

Was actually thinking about picking up a FiiO BTR3K wireless DAC. Would serve both my 6T and the Poco, because the 6T's DAC is broken and I'll probably use magnetic USB-C plugs on the F3. It's just a little on the expensive side, but nothing else is as consistently reviewed or popular.

I've been keeping an eye on Xiaomi since the days of flashing MIUI v4 on my 2010 Moto Defy, I've always been cautiously receptive to Xiaomi, unlike Huawei (yuck).


----------



## oobymach (Sep 1, 2021)

Moved into new place, got satellite and the receiver is the same size as a dvd case. Also got a led strip for the back of the tv. All the audio out ports on the receiver have lag so the image is not synced to the sound which I fixed by using a digital/analog converter and ran the audio from the tv output.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2021)

The WD black SN850 is on my shit list
Some new purchases dont work out so well... unsure why the drive was heavily corrupted, but it may be faulty


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 1, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Decided on a Poco F3 in the end. In the end, just couldn't pass up SD870 + 8GB/256GB for $550 canuckistan pesos. Oneplus 8T is on sale, SD865 + 12GB/256GB for $730, but I don't care about phone cameras and on my 6T I hate that fast charge only works with Oneplus plugs and cables.
> 
> The X3 Pro would have been a better fit all around, SD860 + 6GB/128GB + SD card + 3.5mm jack for $385, but it's missing one of the most important LTE bands in my area, so that was a no-go.
> 
> ...



I'm also tempted by the 6/128 X3 pro _'doubt that I would need the 8/256 model_' as my next phone, I'm not a big phone user in general and still using a budget 3/32 Meizu M6 note since 2018 so the X3 pro would be a pretty big upgrade.
Same here about the camera, rarely use it and even then its good enough for me.

I can get a X3 pro brand new for ~264$/224 euro and thats about the max I'm willing to pay for a phone anyway.
My only problem with these new phones and the likes of X3 is that they are just oversized, I'm already borderline okay with my current one and thats not even considered a big phone by today's standard. 

Mi Lite 11 would fix that issue but thats out of my budget range and weaker too just prettier and smaller+better camera but thats not important to me.


----------



## Frick (Sep 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Lol, Jæren is in Southern Norway. In other words, the part that is closest to everything and gets everything shipped the quickest. It's not _that_ close to Komplett in Sandefjord, but your deliveries likely pass through a single regional post sorting facility, and not 2-3 like anything going North. Once you pass Bergen or Dovrefjell, those shipping times easily double. Coming from next-day at-home delivery for 29SEK from Inet in Sweden (which, again, is located pretty close to where I live, so I'm definitely privileged there), the "hopefully not too late next week" delivery window of Norwegian online stores (and the 200NOK+ fees for "express" home delivery that isn't typically much quicker) is one of the things I miss the least. If I had ordered something early monday morning I _might_ have gotten it this week. If I got lucky. Most likely it would have arrived next monday or tuesday, which means I would have gotten 2-3 days of use out of it before leaving



So where in Norway? Also which Dell keyboard? I love those clunky ones.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 1, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I'm also tempted by the 6/128 X3 pro _'doubt that I would need the 8/256 model_' as my next phone, I'm not a big phone user in general and still using a budget 3/32 Meizu M6 note since 2018 so the X3 pro would be a pretty big upgrade.
> Same here about the camera, rarely use it and even then its good enough for me.
> 
> I can get a X3 pro brand new for ~264$/224 euro and thats about the max I'm willing to pay for a phone anyway.
> ...



If you don't fill up 128GB, the 6/128 is a great choice. Unfortunately I have a 55GB music library  swathes of which prevent me from switching to streaming services. Also I read some stuff on annoying limitations on SD card access for Xiaomi phones so I didn't want to deal with that.

I'm sure SD860 (X3 Pro), Dimensity 1100 (X3 GT), Dimensity 1200 (F3 GT) and SD870 (F3) would all be a massive step up from the Meizu. 224EUR is definitely a bit cheaper than $385CAD, seems like a good deal, especially if Xiaomi has an official presence in your country so you don't have to buy grey market like me.

I feel you on the size. For the first few months, my OP6T really was too big even for my huge hands. I got used to it I guess. But the X3 Pro and F3 are 0.2" even bigger, so we'll see.


@Mussels is your SN850 on the CPU slot or one of the chipset slots? I'm rather convinced that WD's controller architecture has difficulties playing nicely with any of AMD's chipsets. Remember that whole ordeal about that dude's SN850 getting shit performance on the X570 ITX/TB3 because the M.2 on that board is hooked up to the chipset? And then there's my own original SN750 and new RMA SN750, both of which have fits when connected to the chipset on my Unify-X, even though my SX8200 has done just fine on the chipset slot this whole time. I ended up putting it in the CPU slot and it runs like a top.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 1, 2021)

I bought this portable electric pump to inflate my bicycle tires. So now I can use those tiny hand pumps for when I check my water cooling pc's 











						Electric Air Pump A4
					

Multi Use Air Pump Manufacturer. Buy Air Pump with Power Bank, Bike Tire Inflator, Electric Tire Inflator, Cordless Tire Inflator from us in best price.




					www.cycplus.com


----------



## Valantar (Sep 1, 2021)

Frick said:


> So where in Norway? Also which Dell keyboard? I love those clunky ones.


I'm from Trondheim, about a third of the way up the country. I really pity people living further up north - I've heard some horror stories about mail and shipping from people living in those areas. IIRC the keyboard is this one - at least it's a low profile chiclet-style keyboard. It is an absolute piece of crap. The keys are both very hard to press down (I would love an actuation force measurement!) while being _very _spongy, and there's something about the layout + key feel that just makes my wrists ache like crazy.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 1, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Moved into new place, got satellite and the receiver is the same size as a dvd case. Also got a led strip for the back of the tv. All the audio out ports on the receiver have lag so the image is not synced to the sound which I fixed by using a digital/analog converter and ran the audio from the tv output.
> 
> View attachment 215031View attachment 215032View attachment 215033


What better way is there to test a new setup than with some Star Trek: TNG?  Is it the episode with the alternate timelines merging together? I'm guessing by Riker's scruffy looks and different uniform design. 

Sorry for the off.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 1, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> If you don't fill up 128GB, the 6/128 is a great choice. Unfortunately I have a 55GB music library  swathes of which prevent me from switching to streaming services. Also I read some stuff on annoying limitations on SD card access for Xiaomi phones so I didn't want to deal with that.
> 
> I'm sure SD860 (X3 Pro), Dimensity 1100 (X3 GT), Dimensity 1200 (F3 GT) and SD870 (F3) would all be a massive step up from the Meizu. 224EUR is definitely a bit cheaper than $385CAD, seems like a good deal, especially if Xiaomi has an official presence in your country so you don't have to buy grey market like me.
> 
> ...



I'm a fairly light user and even now I'm just about to fill up the 32 on my current phone. 
I do have a 32GB micro SD in it but thats also barely used/filled so 128 is plenty for me, price difference between the 6/128 and the 8/256 is about 28 Euro.

At most I take some casual pictures and play some games/watch media on my phone when I'm resting in the bed or sick and don't feel like getting out but if I buy a phone I want it to be solid for the next 3-5 years like my current one and in this price range I can't find a better deal.

Yeah we do have an official presence in the country and also other legit shops selling at that price with 1-2 year local warranty.

Idk I might pull the trigger on it in october or so unless I change my mind.
Aight sry for the off, maybe next time I post here will be when I bought a phone.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 1, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> I'm a fairly light user and even now I'm just about to fill up the 32 on my current phone.
> I do have a 32GB micro SD in it but thats also barely used/filled so 128 is plenty for me, price difference between the 6/128 and the 8/256 is about 28 Euro.
> 
> At most I take some casual pictures and play some games/watch media on my phone when I'm resting in the bed or sick and don't feel like getting out but if I buy a phone I want it to be solid for the next 3-5 years like my current one and in this price range I can't find a better deal.
> ...


Let me know if you have any questions about using a Poco X3 series phone - the NFC and Pro seem to be essentially the same design and share a lot of features, though the Pro of course has a significantly faster SoC and slightly different cameras. IMO the most perceptible difference is likely to be the move from UFS 2.1 to 3.1, which should mean _much_ faster storage performance (which I'm speculating is behind my main issues with this phone).


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 1, 2021)

Bingo!



Crucial 2x16GB Micron Rev E Dual Rank

Note:
It comes in two variants which are never listed when purchasing:
M16B1 - Micron Rev B Single Rank
M16E1 - Micron Rev E Dual Rank

Majority of recent units were M16B1 but clearly they are still making dual rank modules.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 1, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Bingo!
> View attachment 215101
> Crucial 2x16GB Micron Rev E Dual Rank
> 
> ...


I didn't know 16 GB single rank modules existed.  I guess my knowledge needs updating.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 1, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I didn't know 16 GB single rank modules existed.  I guess my knowledge needs updating.


It's a crapshoot but if you're looking for OC performance then single rank Micron Rev B should be able to pull off 4000 MT/s.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 1, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It's a crapshoot but if you're looking for OC performance then single rank Micron Rev B should be able to pull off 4000 MT/s.


I know Crucial has kits that do 4000 MT with CL16 by XMP. My only problem is my CPU's IMC that would have to run in Gear 2 to achieve such RAM speeds, which then would mitigate the extra performance.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 1, 2021)

Got this Glorious keyboard cause I had money to burn.




Points to improve: too much lube on the shift, enter, and backspace stabilizers. Maybe the option to change the height? It's a bit too flat for me.
Also need to figure out the lighting.

Edit: lighting figured out!


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> You can be sure of that!


I'll be honest and say that it's a very expensive toy and certainly one I could live without. On the other hand, it never loses time, it checks your fitness - or lack of - and compliments the Note 20 Ultra perfectly.
The set up was a breeze and done almost entirely on the phone following pairing. And the watch faces? There are literally thousands of them and I've already wasted several hours trying them out. 
It's not the LTE version, but then my Note 20 is always with me anyway.
Quality is first class as one would expect from Samsung and it's got a very smart real leather strap with the body being made of stainless. It's incredibly smart looking on the wrist. Cool even.
Battery life is excellent at around two days and you can charge with the magnetic wireless charger or sitting it on the back of the phone. It's got loads of other functions like controlling the phone camera and of course, you can pretend to be a Secret Service agent by talking into the cuff of your expensive black jacket. I'll be trying that tomorrow outside the government house.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'll be honest and say that it's a very expensive toy and certainly one I could live without. On the other hand, it never loses time, it checks your fitness - or lack of - and compliments the Note 20 Ultra perfectly.
> The set up was a breeze and done almost entirely on the phone following pairing. And the watch faces? There are literally thousands of them and I've already wasted several hours trying them out.
> It's not the LTE version, but then my Note 20 is always with me anyway.
> Quality is first class as one would expect from Samsung and it's got a very smart real leather strap with the body being made of stainless. It's incredibly smart looking on the wrist. Cool even.
> ...



Water resistance?


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Hardtubing is easy to install if you do it like a member from this Forum did, where he should have bent the tubing instead he cut it and used fittings


Why not just air cool stuff. Difference between high end air cooler and water isn't that big and air cooling has no chance to leak as well as zero maintenance, not to mention that air cooling will always be quieter.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'll be honest and say that it's a very expensive toy and certainly one I could live without. On the other hand, it never loses time, it checks your fitness - or lack of - and compliments the Note 20 Ultra perfectly.
> The set up was a breeze and done almost entirely on the phone following pairing. And the watch faces? There are literally thousands of them and I've already wasted several hours trying them out.
> It's not the LTE version, but then my Note 20 is always with me anyway.
> Quality is first class as one would expect from Samsung and it's got a very smart real leather strap with the body being made of stainless. It's incredibly smart looking on the wrist. Cool even.
> ...


On the one hand, it looks incredibly cool.
On the other hand, how is it any better than having your phone and a normal watch with you?


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 1, 2021)

The kids got me a Fossil Gen5E watch. I was not a fan of the Samsung watches because the backs of the last couple Sammy watches I had have ALL fallen off, smh. I haven't looked into the Fossil yet but a quick googling shows they have the same issue but are easier to fix. Shrugs...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'll be honest and say that it's a very expensive toy and certainly one I could live without. On the other hand, it never loses time, it checks your fitness - or lack of - and compliments the Note 20 Ultra perfectly.
> The set up was a breeze and done almost entirely on the phone following pairing. And the watch faces? There are literally thousands of them and I've already wasted several hours trying them out.
> It's not the LTE version, but then my Note 20 is always with me anyway.
> Quality is first class as one would expect from Samsung and it's got a very smart real leather strap with the body being made of stainless. It's incredibly smart looking on the wrist. Cool even.
> ...


That's very cool! Makes Apples sad nonsense look like amateur-hour.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Water resistance?


50m and IP68 apparently, which is about the same as the Note 20U except the 50m perhaps.


AusWolf said:


> On the other hand, how is it any better than having your phone and a normal watch with you?


Because it's a certified 'shiny thing' 



lexluthermiester said:


> That's very cool! Makes Apples sad nonsense look like amateur-hour.


I avoid Apple products like the plague, although I don't deny that they are superbly well designed. Years ago I had an iPhone 3G and later an iPhone 6S purely due to circumstances, but compatibility with non-Apple systems and the walled garden (although I did have fun jailbreaking the 6S!) put me off forever.
The Apple series 6 watch is very expensive, looks too much like a toy and whilst it's probably a superb product, it wasn't even on my radar.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I avoid Apple products like the plague, although I don't deny that they are superbly well designed.


Yeah but they look like children's toys. I feel like I'm going to break one just looking at it..


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2021)

And I'll just keep on using my G-Shock Cockpit series watch....


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Because it's a certified 'shiny thing'


At least you're not trying to come up with some pretentious crap to justify your reasons. Respect! 
Kind of the same thing that I do when I buy something for my PC that doesn't make it better in any way. 



lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah but they look like children's toys. I feel like I'm going to break one just looking at it..


They don't just look like it, they are children's toys. I mean, look at the queue (line) in front of Apple shops every time they release a new shiny thing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> They don't just look like it, they are children's toys. I mean, look at the queue (line) in front of Apple shops every time they release a new shiny thing.


Right, excellent point.


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 1, 2021)

I lol at Apple products as much as the next pc masterrace bro, but dammit you can't beat their stock. Love that ticker to death.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 1, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Why not just air cool stuff. Difference between high end air cooler and water isn't that big and air cooling has no chance to leak as well as zero maintenance, not to mention that air cooling will always be quieter.


Will always be quieter? Yeah, no, that's not accurate. Air cooling can be fantastic, but it isn't very flexible, while water is extremely configurable and can be designed around a specific use case. While my Meshlicious can fit quite large GPUs (3+ slots, quite long), there's no way such a setup would be quieter than my current water cooled one, which has a total of three fans and a pump in the system: two Arctic P14s on the radiator, the PSU fan, and a DDC pump. It's definitely audible under load, but then it's cooling a 6900 XT and a 5800X in a 15l case. At idle, my pump runs at an inaudible 1200rpm and only one fan is running (typically ~800rpm). An air-cooled GPU might have a zero rpm mode, but a CPU air cooler would always at least match that noise level, no matter what. So at least for my build, there is no way to build an equivalent air cooled system that isn't either noisier or much larger.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Will always be quieter? Yeah, no, that's not accurate. Air cooling can be fantastic, but it isn't very flexible, while water is extremely configurable and can be designed around a specific use case. While my Meshlicious can fit quite large GPUs (3+ slots, quite long), there's no way such a setup would be quieter than my current water cooled one, which has a total of three fans and a pump in the system: two Arctic P14s on the radiator, the PSU fan, and a DDC pump. It's definitely audible under load, but then it's cooling a 6900 XT and a 5800X in a 15l case. At idle, my pump runs at an inaudible 1200rpm and only one fan is running (typically ~800rpm). An air-cooled GPU might have a zero rpm mode, but a CPU air cooler would always at least match that noise level, no matter what. So at least for my build, there is no way to build an equivalent air cooled system that isn't either noisier or much larger.


I guess you need water cooling then, but I avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 1, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I guess you need water cooling then, but I avoid it as much as possible.


I avoid air whenever possible, lol.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 1, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> why not just air cool stuff. Difference between high end air cooler and water isn't that big and air cooling has no chance to leak as well as zero maintenance, not to mention that air cooling will always be quieter.


Next time i read such a post a quit the Forum
for the rest you already got an answer from @Valantar


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Next time i read such a post a quit the Forum
> for the rest you already got an answer from Valantar


Yeah, I know, but why such stigma against air? I never understood why people care about water so much, it's not early 2000s, when water cooling was the only high end cooling solution and since then I see less and less value in it. I would be more interested in passive water cooling without pump, where you connect block and radiator to big reservoir. That seems like rather practical and powerful completely silent cooling solution.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 1, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Yeah, I know, but why such stigma against air? I never understood why people care about water so much, it's not early 2000s, when water cooling was the only high end cooling solution and since then I see less and less value in it. I would be more interested in passive water cooling without pump, where you connect block and radiator to big reservoir. That seems like rather practical and powerful completely silent cooling solution.


Open a new thread and we can discuss about it.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 1, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Yeah, I know, but why such stigma against air? I never understood why people care about water so much, it's not early 2000s, when water cooling was the only high end cooling solution and since then I see less and less value in it. I would be more interested in passive water cooling without pump, where you connect block and radiator to big reservoir. That seems like rather practical and powerful completely silent cooling solution.


1. As @Valantar said: silence is much easier achieved with water.
2. If you use your AIO's radiator as exhaust, then absolutely no heat from the CPU gets trapped inside your chassis, leading to the rest of your system being cooler.
3. If you have a custom loop, the combined heat of all water-cooled components gets evenly distributed across all your radiators, eliminating hot spots and transferred heat inside your chassis.
4. If you want silence with air, you need a big chunky CPU heatsink that puts quite a big pressure on the motherboard. The pump / head unit of an AIO, or a CPU block has practically no weight compared to that.
5. You're right, air coolers have come a long way in the last decade or so, but so has water cooling. The best air cooling solutions will never be as efficient as a custom loop, or the largest AIO radiator.
6. Water takes much longer to equalise, so you won't reach peak temperature in shorter workloads.

Just a few of my reasons why I haven't had a gaming PC without water cooling (for prolonged use) ever since I touched my first AIO.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Open a new thread and we can discuss about it.


Done, you are tagged.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 1, 2021)

Got some ECC RAM for my WorkStation Lenovo C30:



Tested 2x8GB...works! So ordered another batch for total of 32GB.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 1, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> 1. As Valantar said: silence is much easier achieved with water.


What exactly? Heat radiation, silence or etc?




AusWolf said:


> 2. If you use your AIO's radiator as exhaust, then absolutely no heat from the CPU gets trapped inside your chassis, leading to the rest of your system being cooler.


That actually depends. In ideal conditions, a good case mostly needs cool air intake and exhaust isn't as important. The main purpose of fans is to transport cold air to hot components and create airflow, not air blow. And it's better to exceed internal component fan flow with intake fans, so that coolers aren't starved of cold air. In such set up you can be fine with minimal exhaust fans or none at all, but if you add radiator as exhaust, you block that path of flow with very air flow resistant radiator and as result now you really need more fans on exhaust, which are usually not ideal for maximum airflow. You may not heat up your case components as much by blowing hot air on them, but you create a blockage of airflow and you solve it with more fans. To create exactly the same air flow, now you need more fans and therefore more noise, potentially not so great airflow too. So I'm not too sure if radiator on exhaust is a good idea. Despite not being intuitive, mounting radiator as intake probably means better thermals.

CPU heatsinks usually aren't nearly as airflow restrictive, so they are less problematic.




AusWolf said:


> 3. If you have a custom loop, the combined heat of all water-cooled components gets evenly distributed across all your radiators, eliminating hot spots and transferred heat inside your chassis.


Not really. Things like SSDs, VRMs, chipsets, are still left uncooled, so they remain like they were. Despite seemingly obvious need for VRM cooler, I still don't see almost any VRM water block and that's pretty scary considering that some people decide to reduce fan amount after water cooling their rig.



AusWolf said:


> 4. If you want silence with air, you need a big chunky CPU heatsink that puts quite a big pressure on the motherboard. The pump / head unit of an AIO, or a CPU block has practically no weight compared to that.


AIO still has big radiator, just that you can relocate it further from chip. That doesn't change the fact that it's also big and heavy. And motherboard stress concerns don't make sense anymore as in the past boards survived really huge coolers like Scythe Susanoo, Scythe GodHand, Thermalright True Copper. Both that are heavy and have tons of torque due to how far their furthest parts are. And today we have custom CPU backplates, so weight really isn't a problem and since board is made from plastic, it's hard to break it, so I doubt that actual lack of custom backplates was ever a problem. The bigger problem is that some motherboard traces after many heat cycles may get damaged, but then again CPU backplate helps by distributing weight to more motherboard surface. 



AusWolf said:


> 5. You're right, air coolers have come a long way in the last decade or so, but so has water cooling. The best air cooling solutions will never be as efficient as a custom loop, or the largest AIO radiator.


I'm not entirely sure about that. AIOs can be beaten rather easily, because their pumps are tiny and generally are not great at moving water fast. Custom loops can still fight, but that's mostly due to virtually unlimited reservoir capacity. You can connect anything. You can also use big radiators from cars or trucks if you fancy. You have such freedom, but if you want to build something reasonably sized, then difference isn't that big, it mostly comes down to pump. Most water coolers have less area from where they could dissipate heat, than many air coolers, so in theory, once water is saturated by heat, water cooling should be as effective as air cooling. 



AusWolf said:


> 6. Water takes much longer to equalise, so you won't reach peak temperature in shorter workloads.


Depends on pump speed, but yes that's mostly true. Unless you have big aluminum air cooler, for some reason they are also slow to equalize. 




AusWolf said:


> Just a few of my reasons why I haven't had a gaming PC without water cooling (for prolonged use) ever since I touched my first AIO.


That's cool, but I prefer pedestrian air cooling and often cooler chips. Dealing with heat is a pain. As long as I can achieve decent cooling at almost no noise and low price, it's fine. That purpose is perfectly served by 120mm air coolers. Both towers and downdrafts. Depending on CPU even 92mm tower can be a big overkill.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> 1. As @Valantar said: silence is much easier achieved with water.
> 2. If you use your AIO's radiator as exhaust, then absolutely no heat from the CPU gets trapped inside your chassis, leading to the rest of your system being cooler.
> 3. If you have a custom loop, the combined heat of all water-cooled components gets evenly distributed across all your radiators, eliminating hot spots and transferred heat inside your chassis.
> *4. If you want silence with air, you need a big chunky CPU heatsink that puts quite a big pressure on the motherboard.* The pump / head unit of an AIO, or a CPU block has practically no weight compared to that.
> ...


This, except the bold/underlined. Many air-coolers are very quiet and very effective without being to big & bulky. Additionally, motherboards are designed with certain load stress and weight limits. 99.9% of the heatsinks out there do not exceed those limit specifications. But the rest of what you said is spot-on.



KLiKzg said:


> Got some ECC RAM for my WorkStation Lenovo C30:
> View attachment 215175
> Tested 2x8GB...works! So ordered another batch for total of 32GB.


Nice! That's what I have in my system, 4x8GB 1866 ECC Reg. You are going to enjoy not having OS/program/game crashes caused by RAM errors.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 1, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> What exactly? Heat radiation, silence or etc?


What exactly what?



The red spirit said:


> That actually depends. In ideal conditions, a good case mostly needs cool air intake and exhaust isn't as important. The main purpose of fans is to transport cold air to hot components and create airflow, not air blow. And it's better to exceed internal component fan flow with intake fans, so that coolers aren't starved of cold air. In such set up you can be fine with minimal exhaust fans or none at all, but if you add radiator as exhaust, you block that path of flow with very air flow resistant radiator and as result now you really need more fans on exhaust, which are usually not ideal for maximum airflow. You may not heat up your case components as much by blowing hot air on them, but you create a blockage of airflow and you solve it with more fans. To create exactly the same air flow, now you need more fans and therefore more noise, potentially not so great airflow too. So I'm not too sure if radiator on exhaust is a good idea. Despite not being intuitive, mounting radiator as intake probably means better thermals.


Minimal fan RPM is enough to generate enough airflow for your rad to act as true exhaust. You're not restricting airflow with a rad enough to trap heat in your chassis. By using it as intake, the component you cool will be cooler, but the rest of your system a tiny bit warmer.



The red spirit said:


> Not really. Things like SSDs, VRMs, chipsets, are still left uncooled, so they remain like they were. Despite seemingly obvious need for VRM cooler, I still don't see almost any VRM water block and that's pretty scary considering that some people decide to reduce fan amount after water cooling their rig.


They are cooled by the the airflow inside your chassis, whether your CPU/GPU is cooled by air or water regardless.



The red spirit said:


> AIO still has big radiator, just that you can relocate it further from chip. That doesn't change the fact that it's also big and heavy. And motherboard stress concerns don't make sense anymore as in the past boards survived really huge coolers like Scythe Susanoo, Scythe GodHand, Thermalright True Copper. Both that are heavy and have tons of torque due to how far their furthest parts are. And today we have custom CPU backplates, so weight really isn't a problem and since board is made from plastic, it's hard to break it, so I doubt that actual lack of custom backplates was ever a problem. The bigger problem is that some motherboard traces after many heat cycles may get damaged, but then again CPU backplate helps by distributing weight to more motherboard surface.


Maybe, but I still prefer not putting excess weight on my motherboard.



The red spirit said:


> I'm not entirely sure about that. AIOs can be beaten rather easily, because their pumps are tiny and generally are not great at moving water fast. Custom loops can still fight, but that's mostly due to virtually unlimited reservoir capacity. You can connect anything. You can also use big radiators from cars or trucks if you fancy. You have such freedom, but if you want to build something reasonably sized, then difference isn't that big, it mostly comes down to pump. Most water coolers have less area from where they could dissipate heat, than many air coolers, so in theory, once water is saturated by heat, water cooling should be as effective as air cooling.


That's why you attach fans to your radiator, so your water doesn't get saturated by heat.  And no, you're not adding extra noise to your system, as you would use those fans as chassis intakes or exhausts anyway.



The red spirit said:


> Depends on pump speed, but yes that's mostly true. Unless you have big aluminum air cooler, for some reason they are also slow to equalize.


Pump speed doesn't matter much in my experience. As long as your water flows, you're fine.



The red spirit said:


> That's cool, but I prefer pedestrian air cooling and often cooler chips. Dealing with heat is a pain. As long as I can achieve decent cooling at almost no noise and low price, it's fine. That purpose is perfectly served by 120mm air coolers. Both towers and downdrafts. Depending on CPU even 92mm tower can be a big overkill.


You're OK to prefer air, and I totally respect that.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2021)

Custom water? Silence!
AIOs? Crap shoot. Good lord the pump noises i've dealt with over the years... being a system builder i've had some good units, and soooooo many bad, noisy, vibrating ones.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Custom water? Silence!
> AIOs? Crap shoot. Good lord the pump noises i've dealt with over the years... being a system builder i've had some good units, and soooooo many bad, noisy, vibrating ones.


This!

However, if you buy quality units , the experience is usually a good one.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 1, 2021)

Wait, I thought we were spinning out the water cooling vs. air discussion into a separate thread?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 1, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wait, I thought we were spinning out the water cooling vs. air discussion into a separate thread?


Yeah thats a good idea.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 1, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> That's why you attach fans to your radiator, so your water doesn't get saturated by heat.  And no, you're not adding extra noise to your system, as you would use those fans as chassis intakes or exhausts anyway.


You do add noise with pump, which works similarly to fan, but instead of air it moves water. And depending on your cooling set up, AIOs can help you to reduce total amount of system fans. 




AusWolf said:


> You're OK to prefer air, and I totally respect that.


It's mostly due to not really needing anything better and if I actually needed something better than I would hate the heat output anyway, so yeah. There's an existential crisis. When computer is pretty much touching my leg all the time and is placed under desk and desk itself traps heat there, extra heat is very undesirable and since my room isn't very big, it's easy to heat it up and that's undesirable. Stock RX 580 is enough to create sauna like conditions even during winter and at summer, it's unbearable. So I had to fix that with vBIOS tweaking. I limited card to 100 watts, but usually it stays at 84-90 watts of power usage with limited clock speed of 1.1GHz. With CPU and card loaded, my computer outputs almost 200 watts of heat and that's just good enough. And there isn't any AC in my room or anywhere else, so I depend on outdoor temperatures a lot. This summer was particularly awful with some days having 36C. It's already hot to begin with and I sweated a lot without doing anything, I tried to put some load on PC and that was pretty brutal. Even on 30C days heat was brutal. But now outdoors temperature is up to 18C, so heat isn't a problem anymore.


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 2, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wait, I thought we were spinning out the water cooling vs. air discussion into a separate thread?


Nah his actual point is a silly one, air vs watercooling w/o pumps or fans, lol.


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! That's what I have in my system, 4x8GB 1866 ECC Reg. You are going to enjoy not having OS/program/game crashes caused by RAM errors.


Well, do not have so much "program/OS crashes"...but the 1866MHz has gone in, as the 1600MHz FSB CPU will be changed for 1866MHz FSB.

Slowly, but gradually - going forward.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 2, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> You do add noise with pump, which works similarly to fan, but instead of air it moves water. And depending on your cooling set up, AIOs can help you to reduce total amount of system fans.


Like both you and I said, it's not the early 2000s anymore. Pump technology has improved a lot too. I can't even hear the pump of my H100i over the whisper quiet hum of my case fans, even if I put my ear against the chassis. Of course, without the USB connected, it's running at its lowest RPM, but like I said, I've experienced minimal differences in cooling efficiency by changing the pump speed, so I'm fine. 



The red spirit said:


> It's mostly due to not really needing anything better and if I actually needed something better than I would hate the heat output anyway, so yeah.


Not needing more is cool.  We tend to forget in our deeply technological world that we don't always need the latest and greatest to be happy. I think my PC setup is completely agreeable for what I need it for (1080p gaming at 60 Hz), so I might not be upgrading it for a while. Reviewers tend to bash the raytracing capabilities of non-Ampere cards, but I just finished Cyberpunk 2077 with all settings maxed out, RT pshycho, DLSS quality at 40-50 fps, which I think is brilliant. With this in mind, my next upgrade is probably going to be a cosmetic one, or of a "peace of mind" type. 



The red spirit said:


> There's an existential crisis. When computer is pretty much touching my leg all the time and is placed under desk and desk itself traps heat there, extra heat is very undesirable and since my room isn't very big, it's easy to heat it up and that's undesirable. Stock RX 580 is enough to create sauna like conditions even during winter and at summer, it's unbearable. So I had to fix that with vBIOS tweaking. I limited card to 100 watts, but usually it stays at 84-90 watts of power usage with limited clock speed of 1.1GHz. With CPU and card loaded, my computer outputs almost 200 watts of heat and that's just good enough. And there isn't any AC in my room or anywhere else, so I depend on outdoor temperatures a lot. This summer was particularly awful with some days having 36C. It's already hot to begin with and I sweated a lot without doing anything, I tried to put some load on PC and that was pretty brutal. Even on 30C days heat was brutal. But now outdoors temperature is up to 18C, so heat isn't a problem anymore.


I can see your point, though it's worth noting that your PC doesn't produce less heat just because you cool it differently. Watercoolers conduct heat from your CPU/GPU to the edge of the chassis (radiator) more effectively, and the heat output of a radiator is more concentrated than exhausting the already dispersed heat from your chassis, but the heat output of your CPU/GPU is the same, regardless of your cooling method.

Undervolting and/or modifying power targets is a different story. There's a lot to be gained there. My 2070 has a power slider of 71-114%. At 114% it's hotter and louder, but doesn't produce any more FPS. At 71% it's dead silent, and produces around 5-10% less FPS than normal, which is barely noticeable. On the other hand, my 11700 is around 40-45% faster with its power targets disabled, so I'm gonna leave it as it is.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 2, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Like both you and I said, it's not the early 2000s anymore. Pump technology has improved a lot too. I can't even hear the pump of my H100i over the whisper quiet hum of my case fans, even if I put my ear against the chassis. Of course, without the USB connected, it's running at its lowest RPM, but like I said, I've experienced minimal differences in cooling efficiency by changing the pump speed, so I'm fine.


There's only so much they can improve in them. It's similar to computer fans. You really can't make much better fan than generic 7/9 blader. I have crunched a lot of data and I came to conclusion that most fans are nearly the same in terms of generating airflow/noise. Only somewhat different were Gentle Typhoons and their clones. They were somewhat better at making more airflow at less noise, but we are only talking about 8-10% improvement at best. Since water pump is a "fan" of water, I suspect that there's only so much that they can do to make it less audible while keeping performance the same.




AusWolf said:


> Not needing more is cool.  We tend to forget in our deeply technological world that we don't always need the latest and greatest to be happy. I think my PC setup is completely agreeable for what I need it for (1080p gaming at 60 Hz), so I might not be upgrading it for a while. Reviewers tend to bash the raytracing capabilities of non-Ampere cards, but I just finished Cyberpunk 2077 with all settings maxed out, RT pshycho, DLSS quality at 40-50 fps, which I think is brilliant. With this in mind, my next upgrade is probably going to be a cosmetic one, or of a "peace of mind" type.


There is cooling in computer, which isn't a subject to aging or improving and there is technological obsolescence. You can keep some things pretty much forever in PCs, but you have to upgrade some others at certain intervals. 




AusWolf said:


> I can see your point, though it's worth noting that your PC doesn't produce less heat just because you cool it differently.


Well, that's obvious. But some water coolers can indeed output more heat, since pump and fans also produce some heat and if say you have one hot pump and use 4 fans to cool a radiator, it might add up to some significantly higher heat output.




AusWolf said:


> Undervolting and/or modifying power targets is a different story. There's a lot to be gained there. My 2070 has a power slider of 71-114%. At 114% it's hotter and louder, but doesn't produce any more FPS. At 71% it's dead silent, and produces around 5-10% less FPS than normal, which is barely noticeable. On the other hand, my 11700 is around 40-45% faster with its power targets disabled, so I'm gonna leave it as it is.


That depends on specific tune mostly. Do it right and you mostly reduce heat, while you keep mostly the same performance. Undervolting is another thing, but I find it to be quite lame on most chips since what you can undervolt is usually manufacturer's built it voltage reserve, in case something happens and often it's counterproductive in long term to mess with that. And since chips today have tons of power states, there's no good way to undervolt them. You can use offset, but it testing that is a pain in the rear and more importantly it also reduces start up voltage, which usually isn't far off from what manufacturer set. And if you factor in other things like ability to wake up from S1 and S3 states, switch from C states, utilize other power reducing settings like EIST, it becomes quite obvious that undervolting is getting less and less feasible over time. And if you read whitepapers, cards like GCN base Polaris can actively adjust voltage, if they detect less stability over time and as counter measure, they would increase voltage.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 2, 2021)

Hello mods? Cleanup on isle 4.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 2, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> There's only so much they can improve in them. It's similar to computer fans. You really can't make much better fan than generic 7/9 blader. I have crunched a lot of data and I came to conclusion that most fans are nearly the same in terms of generating airflow/noise. Only somewhat different were Gentle Typhoons and their clones. They were somewhat better at making more airflow at less noise, but we are only talking about 8-10% improvement at best. Since water pump is a "fan" of water, I suspect that there's only so much that they can do to make it less audible while keeping performance the same.


I didn't say that my AIO pump is quiet. I said it's completely inaudible over my case fans. I literally can't hear it at all. What's left to improve? 



The red spirit said:


> Well, that's obvious. But some water coolers can indeed output more heat, since pump and fans also produce some heat and if say you have one hot pump and use 4 fans to cool a radiator, it might add up to some significantly higher heat output.


Like you said, your pump works sort of like a fan - it has impellers driven by a small electric motor. With its couple of Watts of power consumption, its heat output is next to nothing. If it produced perceptible heat, we wouldn't use them on CPU blocks, don't you think? 

I think we offed this thread quite a lot. If you want to continue the conversation, I'd suggest starting up a new thread. As for me, I've said my piece.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 2, 2021)

There appears to be some off topic verbal diarrhoea occurring, let it stop please otherwise I will have to invoke thread bans which at this point I would rather not be forced into doing.  We have had in the past a number of threads on Water v Air, for those wishing to continue that topic I suppose one more wouldn't hurt #Hint.  Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 2, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Too much work IMO just for the looks. Yeah, it looks cool, but just nah.



Too much work absolutely or a disaster, dead gtx1080 ftw and dead z390-f board, soft tubing for me only now.

But any way, i have ordered a drain valve, 90 fitting and two male to male extenders to fit a proper drain valve to my loop.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 2, 2021)

And what do we have here


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2021)

"Moooom, it's NOT A PHASE!"

*Puts on sunnies and flips hat backwards*

"IT'S AN XTREME PHASE!"


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 3, 2021)

Two of these bad boys landed today.


----------



## CheapMeat (Sep 3, 2021)

Awesome Optane purchase!

Got myself a Samsung 980 Pro and an aesthetically pleasing heatsink to go with it.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 3, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> And what do we have here


I hope your going to replace the Intel exclusive felt making factory.  Otherwise very nice score


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 3, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> I hope your going to replace the Intel exclusive felt making factory.  Otherwise very nice score


Oh hell yeah, custom loop h2o


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 3, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> And what do we have here


Is that your latest acquisition? That will be fun so tell us more...
Meanwhile, a map on my wrist. How cool is that?
It works independently of the phone, up to a point by using the phone's data so I'll be trying it outdoors later


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Is that your latest acquisition? That will be fun so tell us more...
> Meanwhile, a map on my wrist. How cool is that?
> It works independently of the phone, up to a point by using the phone's data so I'll be trying it outdoors later
> View attachment 215329 View attachment 215330



the gps feature especially seems fascinating to me. update us with some real world battery life numbers if you can!  and overall impressions when you have more use from it.

I'm still not sold on the whole watch stuff just yet, but I do find it intriguing.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> the gps feature especially seems fascinating to me. update us with some real world battery life numbers if you can!  and overall impressions when you have more use from it.
> 
> I'm still not sold on the whole watch stuff just yet, but I do find it intriguing.


I did several searches for maps specifically for the Watch 3 and a YouTube real-time video convinced me to get it ($1.65 where I am) and any free ones are just full of ads.
It really is like having Google Maps on your wrist, so I'll post back later.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I did several searches for maps specifically for the Watch 3 and a YouTube real-time video convinced me to get it ($1.65 where I am) and any free ones are just full of ads.
> It really is like having Google Maps on your wrist, so I'll post back later.



what in the heck is a real time youtube video and why does watching a video on youtube cost a $1.65??!?!?!?!?! first time I have ever heard of anything like this...

anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what in the heck is a real time youtube video and why does watching a video on youtube cost a $1.65??!?!?!?!?! first time I have ever heard of anything like this...
> 
> anyone care to enlighten me?



An ad free map app @ $1,65 what I understand..


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 3, 2021)

Was at a local tech shop and saw a Realme toothbrush, so I thought, "What the heck!" and bought it. It's supposed to have a 90 day battery life, so I'm gonna see if that's true.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> Was at a local tech shop and saw a Realme toothbrush, so I thought, "What the heck!" and bought it. It's supposed to have a 90 day battery life, so I'm gonna see if that's true.



No gamer version with RGB?  

j/k


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 3, 2021)

I need to check my treasure box and post a pic of Pentium 4 630 just for @P4-630


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 3, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> Was at a local tech shop and saw a Realme toothbrush, so I thought, "What the heck!" and bought it. It's supposed to have a 90 day battery life, so I'm gonna see if that's true.


It's funny to see the different modes on it: "soft", "clean", "white", "polish". It's as if the soft mode doesn't clean, you'll have to activate clean mode for that.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> what in the heck is a real time youtube video and why does watching a video on youtube cost a $1.65??!?!?!?!?! first time I have ever heard of anything like this...
> 
> anyone care to enlighten me?


The reviewer finished his video with a real time demo and after considering free apps that drown you with ads, I decided to fork out $1.65 on the GPS Navigation app at the Galaxy Store.
Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I feel like I'm going to break one just looking at it..


Nah.. they are pretty tough. We use iPads and iPhones and they have all been dropped by toddlers and up many, many times. My old XS Max brick has been dropped a bunch of times because it falls out of my pj pants all the time if I don’t have a safety pin. Always hits the floor like a brick.. even the glass is pretty decent. I have dropped it caseless a few times getting out of the car and it just bounced. My extended AppleCare is almost up gotta break this thing soon so I can get a new one


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Nah.. they are pretty tough. We use iPads and iPhones and they have all been dropped by toddlers and up many, many times. My old XS Max brick has been dropped a bunch of times because it falls out of my pj pants all the time if I don’t have a safety pin. Always hits the floor like a brick.. even the glass is pretty decent. I have dropped it caseless a few times getting out of the car and it just bounced. My extended AppleCare is almost up gotta break this thing soon so I can get a new one


I dropped a 3G into a chemical vat we were cleaning used to rust proof steel parts for the oil industry, never skipped a beat, fell in a River with a 4G again just kept running and easily sold it. I wallet case now so I’ve dropped my 6S tons of times. And just sold it in mint condition. Got an SE because I like the small form factor but it will live in a wallet case too


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2021)

I always found iphones to be very breakable, and very vulnerable to water.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Nah.. they are pretty tough.


How tough they actually are is a thing. All I'm saying is they look like delicate children's toys. I'm not putting something like that on my wrist with any my suits. Might work for a clown though..


----------



## freeagent (Sep 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> How tough they actually are is a thing. All I'm saying is they look like delicate children's toys. I'm not putting something like that on my wrist with any my suits. Might work for a clown though..


I I don't think they look any more delicate than a nice Samsung. And if you watch the drop tests.. 

They have their quirks, just like Google, Samsung..


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 3, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> No gamer version with RGB?
> 
> j/k



Found one though!....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803714708830322688


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> How tough they actually are is a thing. All I'm saying is they look like delicate children's toys. I'm not putting something like that on my wrist with any my suits. Might work for a clown though..


As someone who's not a fan of watches, I haven't really given this much thought, but now that you said it, I have to agree. The rounded square shape reminds me of the window panel design on old communist buses.

Out of all the smart watches out there, probably Samsung presents the only shape, colour and usage of materials that I can take seriously. Fitbit has a few nice models too, though they look a bit too "techy" (not to mention that they're pretty much useless for a guy like me who's visited the gym maybe 2 times in his life).


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 3, 2021)

Windows 10 Pro


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 3, 2021)

I absolutely love my gadgets, I couldn’t love without my iPad but, 1 I probably haven’t worn a watch since I was teen  but at least 20+ Year at least, but even I have no interest in the Apple Watch…That Samsung does look pretty sharp tho!


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 4, 2021)

sequential write is actually above 7000MB/s


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 4, 2021)

It's not an upgrade. It's not even a downgrade. You might call it a sidegrade. 

Let me explain...

Ever since I started building computers in the early 2000s, I've been drawn to Kingston RAM. They're cheap, reliable, and their heatsink design looks cool, but not over the edge, which is just right for my taste. A couple of years ago, they sold their performance division, HyperX, to HP while still retaining manufacturing of RAM modules. Kingston HyperX became just HyperX (HyperX Fury to be precise).

I just recently discovered that HP completely acquired the HyperX name a few months ago, and banned Kingston from using it in any way. So now Kingston is branding their RAM Kingston again, not HyperX. To maintain the performance branding, Kinston uses the same Fury name that they did under HyperX, resulting in things like this kit of Kinston Fury Beast.

I personally think the naming is a bit meh (Fury Beast... Fu*r*ry Beast?), but the design is still the same clean stuff that I used to like. I just got a bit carried away by the happy news of the Kinston brand being back in the game, and had to order this 4x8 GB kit of DDR4-3200 RAM to celebrate the good old times. It will be replacing my 2x16 GB Corsair kit of similar speed, so I probably won't notice anything in terms of performance. My PC-related purchases have always been more on the sentimental side rather than the sensible one. 

As for specs, their timings are a standard 16-18-18-36, which are a bit tighter than my Corsair's 16-20-20-38, but I suspect this will mean nothing in real life. What's interesting, though, is that the spec sheet claims that these have an SPD standard speed of 2400 MHz rather than the 2133 that I've seen every single RAM kit operate at so far.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 4, 2021)

Upgraded all my wifi adapters. Here is my son's pc. Had to pull the board out of case to replace this one.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 4, 2021)

Bought this








						EKWB Velocity  D-RGB AMD AM4 Nickel/Plexi Waterblock
					

Buy from Scan - EK-WB Velocity D-RGB AMD Waterblock, Nickel/Plexi, Aura Sync/RGB Fusion/Mystic Light/Polychrome Sync, AM4 Socket




					www.scan.co.uk
				




I can get my Crosshair impact swapped in now.

I just need to pick it up,. I got there 15 minutes after it shut today DOH.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 4, 2021)

does anyone know if my CPU is supported for win 11 official at launch assuming I have tpm 2.0 module?

i7-7820hk


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> does anyone know if my CPU is supported for win 11 official at launch assuming I have tpm 2.0 module?
> 
> i7-7820hk



If you mean the i7-7820*HQ*, yes.









						Windows processor requirements Windows 11 supported Intel processors
					

This specification details the Intel processors that can be used with Windows 11 customer systems that include Windows products, including custom images.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 4, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> If you mean the i7-7820*HQ*, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, I mean HK. I have the mobile variant. so I guess I am out of luck because of one letter.  nice. well played M$ well played.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> nope, I mean HK. I have the mobile variant. so I guess I am out of luck because of one letter.  nice. well played M$ well played.


I think it's more likely you are supported but MS just forgot a one letter variant of the family, but who knows.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> nope, I mean HK. I have the mobile variant. so I guess I am out of luck because of one letter.  nice. well played M$ well played.



The HQ was also a laptop CPU, but yeah the HK version is not in the list...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> does anyone know if my CPU is supported for win 11 official at launch assuming I have tpm 2.0 module?
> 
> i7-7820hk


Even if it's not, you'll still be able to use Windows 11 on your system with a workaround. So don't fret it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Even if it's not, you'll still be able to use Windows 11 on your system. So don't fret it.



I thought M$ was blocking future updates on unsupported CPU's?


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I thought M$ was blocking future updates on unsupported CPU's?



Yes they will.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I thought M$ was blocking future updates on unsupported CPU's?





P4-630 said:


> Yes they will.


Manual updates will still be available critical problems. However, if you are talking about an upgrade from beta to final, just install the final fresh once workarounds are created.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the block i have!

Nice block, just be careful you dont twist it when tightening as its possible to install on a slight angle


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That's the block i have!
> 
> Nice block, just be careful you dont twist it when tightening as its possible to install on a slight angle


Cheers, probably going to be next weekend now, can't wait.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 5, 2021)

_Bought a 19 button RAZER Naga Trinity. (don't judge me, yes i need 19 buttons!) 
What gonna i do with the additional parts?? Ideas..?! Brandnew, i never will use them tho._






And i shot today a _*1*_*TB Samsung GEN4 nano SSD for 45€/$ off!* the booklet is missing and the package is not 100% in shape.

Those Business Prime Warehouse Deals are cool.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 6, 2021)

I always fancied a Rolex


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I always fancied a Rolex
> View attachment 215733


They can also be a good investment if well looked after, I bought a Rolex Submariner back in the mid 90's, cost £4000 back then (tax free), I had to get the strap repaired last year and the guy in the Rolex shop charged me an arm and a leg for the repair but offered me £7k for it providing I still had the original certificate and case which I did.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 6, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> They can also be a good investment if well looked after, I bought a Rolex Submariner back in the mid 90's, cost £4000 back then (tax free), I had to get the strap repaired last year and the guy in the Rolex shop charged me an arm and a leg for the repair but offered me £7k for it providing I still had the original certificate and case which I did.


except in that case it's a "Samsung Galaxy Watch 3" with a Rolex watchface  

being Swiss ... "i should have a rolex, or i am a failure at life" ... yep yep ... i really should mhm mhm


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 6, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> They can also be a good investment if well looked after, I bought a Rolex Submariner back in the mid 90's, cost £4000 back then (tax free), I had to get the strap repaired last year and the guy in the Rolex shop charged me an arm and a leg for the repair but offered me £7k for it providing I still had the original certificate and case which I did.


Those items are always a good investment as long as they worth to collect. especially Rolex watches.
U did everything right.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 6, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Those items are always a good investment as long as they worth to collect. especially Rolex watches.
> U did everything right.


Well I did sell it to the shop owner for £7k


----------



## phill (Sep 6, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> They can also be a good investment if well looked after, I bought a Rolex Submariner back in the mid 90's, cost £4000 back then (tax free), I had to get the strap repaired last year and the guy in the Rolex shop charged me an arm and a leg for the repair but offered me £7k for it providing I still had the original certificate and case which I did.


I bet he thought @Tatty_One he can afford the watch in the first place, I'm going to charge him double!!


----------



## freeagent (Sep 6, 2021)

I had an 83 GMT Pepsi.. man I loved that watch. The girls in my life used to laugh at me when I would pose with it.. it told the correct time twice a day. It had unauthorized work done and needed a dial, and a tune up inside. I had no papers with it, and I sold it for 3500 to pay for car repairs and other things. Thinking back, I feel the same emotion about my X58 rig that I sold.. regret. That car was written of a year an a half later.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 6, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I did sell it to the shop owner for £7k


then i hope this was.... eh.. a good deal! BUT i checked the prices! and yes it was. lucky U.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 6, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> Well I did sell it to the shop owner for £7k


ChaChing!


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 6, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> except in that case it's a "Samsung Galaxy Watch 3" with a Rolex watchface
> 
> being Swiss ... "i should have a rolex, or i am a failure at life" ... yep yep ... i really should mhm mhm


Got that covered...

For comparison:


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 7, 2021)

Tatty_One said:


> They can also be a good investment if well looked after, I bought a Rolex Submariner back in the mid 90's, cost £4000 back then (tax free), I had to get the strap repaired last year and the guy in the Rolex shop charged me an arm and a leg for the repair but offered me £7k for it providing I still had the original certificate and case which I did.


Crazy really how much Rolex watch value increase over time,my mum bought a Rolex watch back in the 90s for 800 or 1500 I can't remember which is now valued around £10k+. Sadly that got stolen with load of other things in the house years ago.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2021)

Ordered this








I know that it is not tech related but it is part of the Custom Loop which is part of the PC


----------



## Hugis (Sep 8, 2021)

bit the bullet, nice low price on this for a future htpc build i have planned

Edit :--only 2 left now


----------



## phill (Sep 8, 2021)

Might not quite be tech as such I guess, but I do have to play it on tech......  





Massive thanks to @W1zzard for these two!!  I had to pay a massive 19p more but hey!!  Not a complaint in sight at all from me    The only complaint I have is that my internet sucks, so it'll spend the next 2 days dragging it down.... or what feels like 2 days...   

Thank you TPU!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2021)

phill said:


> Might not quite be tech as such I guess, but I do have to play it on tech......
> 
> View attachment 216087
> 
> ...



Hey it's faster than mine, and my steam folder is over 2TB


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2021)

I used to play Euro Truck years ago


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Hey it's faster than mine, and my steam folder is over 2TB


How in the hell is that possible?!?!?!   This is the UK?!  We are like 50 years behind everyone else when it comes to the internet!!  


FireFox said:


> I used to play Euro Truck years ago


I've never played it but thought and saw it at 75% off and then saw all the DLCs and thought, nope, I'll stick with just the game  and bought it..  I hope it'll be a good laugh to be honest.  I'm looking forward to playing it as it gets such great reviews 

Any particular favours there Firefox??


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 9, 2021)

phill said:


> How in the hell is that possible?!?!?!   This is the UK?!  We are like 50 years behind everyone else when it comes to the internet!!
> 
> I've never played it but thought and saw it at 75% off and then saw all the DLCs and thought, nope, I'll stick with just the game  and bought it.. I hope it'll be a good laugh to be honest. I'm looking forward to playing it as it gets such great reviews
> 
> Any particular favours there Firefox??



One important hint for ETS2:  When you leave the UK, *KEEP RIGHT!*
(that's kept me mostly out of the UK when I play.)


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> One important hint for ETS2:  When you leave the UK, *KEEP RIGHT!*
> (that's kept me mostly out of the UK when I play.)


So what your saying driving like your in GTA 5 isn't a viable option??!?!


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

phill said:


> So what your saying driving like your in GTA 5 isn't a viable option??!?!


It is, but you'll get fined more than what you earn.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

Can't you run them over so you don't get the fine!?!?!  

Well, I'll have to get playing it and see how things go!!


----------



## Melvis (Sep 9, 2021)

Just bought me a Ryzen 4750G to put in my INWIN Chopin Mini PC, this will be interesting! and Wonder if the Noctua Cooler is up to the task!


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 9, 2021)

Debloated, protected, magnetized - ready to go. 120Hz with a proper GPU to drive it smoothly is really, really nice.






On a side note, does Tesla-related stuff count as a "tech purchase"? If it is basically a pair of computers on wheels


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> If it is basically a pair of computers on wheels


Yes?


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

phill said:


> Can't you run them over so you don't get the fine!?!?!
> 
> Well, I'll have to get playing it and see how things go!!


Nope. ETS/ATS are set in a dystopian world when you get fined automatically without the police or cameras being there. 



tabascosauz said:


> On a side note, does Tesla-related stuff count as a "tech purchase"? If it is basically a pair of computers on wheels


I just call it a forklift truck without forks.  (sorry)


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 9, 2021)

phill said:


> Might not quite be tech as such I guess, but I do have to play it on tech......
> 
> View attachment 216087
> 
> ...



Are you trying to live out your long dream of being a trucker? Trucker Phill


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 9, 2021)

Not quite the tech, but still:



Of those 28, only 11 have been used.


----------



## phill (Sep 9, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Nope. ETS/ATS are set in a dystopian world when you get fined automatically without the police or cameras being there.


Well that sucks!!  Makes it less fun that way!! 


puma99dk| said:


> Are you trying to live out your long dream of being a trucker? Trucker Phill


Not so much, just looked an interesting game, thought it was worth a try at least, I mean £3.75 for each game isn't breaking the bank!!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Got that covered...
> View attachment 215757
> For comparison:
> View attachment 215759




Can it do G-Shock cockpit series?.... 
Can it run Crysis?


----------



## Valantar (Sep 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Can it run Crysis?


Well, apparently the Apple Watch could run Doom in 2015, so, let's see ... Doom came out in 1993, Crysis in 2007, that's 14 years, but then the Apple Watch is likely a lot more powerful than the PCs that ran Doom in '93, so let's cut that time span by 1/3rd - by my entirely qualified and completely scientific calculations we are still ~ 3 1/2 years away from a smartwatch running Crysis. Sounds plausible to me


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 9, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I just call it a forklift truck without forks.  (sorry)



I get that a lot. Forklift, go-kart, electric scooter......

Memes aside, the EV driving experience turned me from a refusenik into a believer - it's really hard to go back to driving ICE especially being a OCD stickler for smooth powertrains. Electric forklifts, however, I never want to see again in my life. They goddamn suck and are ridiculously hard to feather. Gimme a good propane any day (hell, even a poorly maintained ICE over an electric).


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 9, 2021)

Samsung G5 Odyssey 34* 3440x1440, as you can see my desk it a tight fit and this is pretty much the "biggest" thing I can fit, very nice so far but pushing the extra pixels definitely wiped out any gains from my new 6700XT


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> it's really hard to go back to driving ICE especially being a OCD stickler for smooth powertrains.



Couldn't agree more.  I have a plug-in hybrid and it's a 10x better vehicle when not using the ICE.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Debloated, protected, magnetized - ready to go. 120Hz with a proper GPU to drive it smoothly is really, really nice.
> 
> View attachment 216153
> 
> On a side note, does Tesla-related stuff count as a "tech purchase"? If it is basically a pair of computers on wheels



I have a love/hate with oneplus.. they're not what they used to be yet I still bounce between them and pixels whenever I buy a new phone.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I get that a lot. Forklift, go-kart, electric scooter......
> 
> Memes aside, the EV driving experience turned me from a refusenik into a believer - it's really hard to go back to driving ICE especially being a OCD stickler for smooth powertrains. Electric forklifts, however, I never want to see again in my life. They goddamn suck and are ridiculously hard to feather. Gimme a good propane any day (hell, even a poorly maintained ICE over an electric).


I just can't drive an EV - meaning, it would be logistically unfeasible. I live in a first floor flat, and my parking space is about 20-25 metres away from the house. There's no way I could charge it at home, and I'm totally not gonna spend hours twiddling my thumb at a service station every couple of days. I also don't want to give up on country wide road trips with the option to not take breaks longer than a few minutes. Instant torque? I get it. Cheaper servicing? Cool! No noise? Ehh... I could get used to it, maybe (though I think it's unsafe for pedestrians). Better for the environment? The car itself, yes, the electricity it uses, no.

With all this in mind, I find it strange that the UK government is planning to ban selling new ICE cars from 2030, but they're not planning to ban living in a flat with no garage. But then, they're not famous for possessing extreme amounts of brainpower (like any government), so...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I just can't drive an EV - meaning, it would be logistically unfeasible. I live in a first floor flat, and my parking space is about 20-25 metres away from the house. There's no way I could charge it at home, and I'm totally not gonna spend hours twiddling my thumb at a service station every couple of days. I also don't want to give up on country wide road trips with the option to not take breaks longer than a few minutes. Instant torque? I get it. Cheaper servicing? Cool! No noise? Ehh... I could get used to it, maybe. Better for the environment? The car itself, yes, the electricity it uses, and the battery, no.
> 
> With all this in mind, I find it strange that the UK government is planning to ban selling new ICE cars from 2030, but they're not planning to ban living in a flat with no garage. But then, they're not famous for possessing extreme amounts of brainpower (like any government), so...



Not forgetting the battery will cost about £5k+ to replace, whereas a IC engine can last for 100k miles. I bet the battery won't do 100k miles


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Not forgetting the battery will cost about £5k+ to replace, whereas a IC engine can last for 100k miles. I bet the battery won't do 100k miles


Exactly, that too! We could talk about how environmentally friendly that is.


----------



## applegrcoug (Sep 9, 2021)

well, i just scored a rx 480 4g for $120.  I'm starting to feel like Bryan from Tech Yes City, searching for used stuff cheap.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

applegrcoug said:


> well, i just scored a rx 480 4g for $120.  I'm starting to feel like Bryan from Tech Yes City, searching for used stuff cheap.


Congrats!  Some people would be surprised what you can do with cheap, used stuff.

I'm in the process of selling my Core i7-3770T based mini-ITX system that I built about a year ago using only cheap, used parts. I wish I had some use for it, because I'm honestly sad to see it go.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 9, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I just can't drive an EV - meaning, it would be logistically unfeasible. I live in a first floor flat, and my parking space is about 20-25 metres away from the house. There's no way I could charge it at home, and I'm totally not gonna spend hours twiddling my thumb at a service station every couple of days. I also don't want to give up on country wide road trips with the option to not take breaks longer than a few minutes. Instant torque? I get it. Cheaper servicing? Cool! No noise? Ehh... I could get used to it, maybe (though I think it's unsafe for pedestrians). Better for the environment? The car itself, yes, the electricity it uses, no.
> 
> With all this in mind, I find it strange that the UK government is planning to ban selling new ICE cars from 2030, but they're not planning to ban living in a flat with no garage. But then, they're not famous for possessing extreme amounts of brainpower (like any government), so...





Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Not forgetting the battery will cost about £5k+ to replace, whereas a IC engine can last for 100k miles. I bet the battery won't do 100k miles



I completely understand the problems with accommodating the infrastructure if one lives in an apartment, I'm a bit lucky in that respect. I also don't drive road trips anymore, so another valid concern avoided thankfully. Also, we get all our electricity from hydro here (PNW), so there's no better place in the world (literally) to drive EV. But I totally get the concerns, it's not a universal solution everywhere.

As to longevity, that's not entirely true, every EV maker warranties batteries for 100k. They're new on the scene so it's hard to find examples yet but plenty of Model S get healthy lifespans out of their batteries. And you'll find that "can last" is not the same as "will last" when it comes to ICE, ask me how I know - especially in the age of DI, AFM, forced induction, and poor PCV designs. I used to be a die-hard V8 truck guy, but once you've been burned by major automakers' QC a bit too many times even on powertrains components, it makes you a bit more open-minded I guess.

On our electricity, the stats are 91% hydro, 5% biomass, and 4% wind.

But enough about that. There's other threads for that discussion.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 9, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I completely understand the problems with accommodating the infrastructure if one lives in an apartment, I'm a bit lucky in that respect. I also don't drive road trips anymore, so another valid concern avoided thankfully. Also, we get all our electricity from hydro here (PNW), so there's no better place in the world (literally) to drive EV. But I totally get the concerns, it's not a universal solution everywhere.
> 
> As to longevity, that's not entirely true, every EV maker warranties batteries for 100k. They're new on the scene so it's hard to find examples yet but plenty of Model S get healthy lifespans out of their batteries. And you'll find that "can last" is not the same as "will last" when it comes to ICE, ask me how I know - especially in the age of DI, AFM, forced induction, and poor PCV designs. I used to be a die-hard V8 truck guy, but once you've been burned by major automakers' QC a bit too many times even on powertrains components, it makes you a bit more open-minded I guess.
> 
> But enough about that. There's other threads for that discussion.


I made a thread to make sure I/we don't pollute this one too much.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 10, 2021)

Fancy


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 10, 2021)

Decided I wanted to build a small-form-factor "gaming" machine out of the Dell Optiplex 3020 I have. When I saw the auction for this RX 550, I thought "Hey, even though this seller has zero feedback, I'll take my chances to see if I can get a decent deal."

$80 and 9 days of shipping later, it arrived.









The packaging was less than ideal. It was wrapped in bubble wrap, but I could hear it bouncing around before I opened it. The IO plate was bent, so I straightened it out.

Stuck it in my secondary system to test it, and nothing. The fan started spinning, but no video signal. Tried it on my main PC, same thing. Stuck it back in the 8x slot on my secondary PC with my known good RX 460 in the 16x slot, and Windows would either hang after booting or hang while booting. Removing this card fixed the issue. Finally, decided to try it in the 3020; this is a Dell card after all. Still no video.

I'm currently talking to the seller, who currently wants me to send it back so he can see what the problem is. Only problem is that he's in Iowa and I'm in Arizona, so that's a pretty long distance to ship.

Any troubleshooting steps I should try before I send it back?


----------



## maxfly (Sep 10, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Decided I wanted to build a small-form-factor "gaming" machine out of the Dell Optiplex 3020 I have. When I saw the auction for this RX 550, I thought "Hey, even though this seller has zero feedback, I'll take my chances to see if I can get a decent deal."
> 
> $80 and 9 days of shipping later, it arrived.
> 
> ...


You've done your due diligence. Its his problem now. Ship it back properly to teach him some manners i say!


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 10, 2021)

maxfly said:


> You've done your due diligence. Its his problem now. Ship it back properly to teach him some manners i say!


Actually just found something after taking a closer look at the card.






There's a spot for a chip right next to the little plus sign on the upper right corner of the card, and I saw what looked like tiny wires coming up from some of the pads.

If we look at this section on the seller's listing, there's supposed to be a chip there.






I checked the packaging and that chip is nowhere to be found. I recorded myself unboxing the card, so maybe I'll review that to see if anything happened.

I should probably let the seller know about this.

EDIT: Just reviewed my unboxing footage, the chip was missing from the card.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 10, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Actually just found something after taking a closer look at the card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the scratch on his pic? on yours its above the three little components in-between the two ic's. sure its the same as the on on his pic?


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 10, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Where is the scratch on his pic? on yours its above the three little components in-between the two ic's. sure its the same as the on on his pic?


I'm pretty sure he used a generic pic. He had several listings for RX 550s and they all used the same picture (except for one which had a "modified" IO bracket).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 10, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> I'm pretty sure he used a generic pic. He had several listings for RX 550s and they all used the same picture (except for one which had a "modified" IO bracket).



Aah ok. Well IC's don't just fall off anyway


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2021)

Fart in the box when you mail it back, so he knows that his shipping methods stink


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 10, 2021)

Bought This today not even opened, since 2011. Real surround.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 10, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Fancy


Man those are nice. Mine look like that too.. don't care what anyone says they are awesome


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2021)

IrishCrispy said:


> Bought This today not even opened, since 2011. Real surround.



So is it much better than a virtual 7.1 DTS:X / Dolby surround headset? It's a rare one possibly.
I have a wireless Logi G533 7.1 headset, which is not bad imo.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2021)

well, my Xbox One recon controller finally had some issues ... (a friend tossed it across the Livingroom ... no luck, or lucky depends the point of view, the windows was open ... ) thus it's a purchase but not at my expenses ...  


bloody good even tho wired, one series style, USB-C yay! (and also a Recon ... funny enough)


little gift to myself, wait, what is this witchery... a physical support??? wow ... 


albeit being D&D i always read Baldur's Gate Dark Alliance (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baldur's_Gate:_Dark_Alliance i owned it on the OG Xbox  ) instead.

also bought Fallout 4 and season pass for less than 10$ proud battle medic... hell yeah!

(nono ... it's not a female Deacon but indeed a C.V.R.I.E. customized)
Pink suits her more than rusty grey ...


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 10, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> ...
> 
> little gift to myself, wait, what is this witchery... a physical support??? wow ...
> View attachment 216295View attachment 216297
> ...


You'll have to let us know how it is


----------



## potsdaman (Sep 10, 2021)

WD SN750 Black 500Gb


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 10, 2021)

4th v-nand SSD is now inside


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 10, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> So is it much better than a virtual 7.1 DTS:X / Dolby surround headset? It's a rare one possibly.
> I have a wireless Logi G533 7.1 headset, which is not bad imo.


Yes. It has 10 discrete channels. It is rare because its the only headset I found that is analog that is real 7.1 other than the v2 version but that one is trash cuz razer synapse. There are usb ones but they won't be using my motherboard's analog connections. If I use USB it will make its own audio device and not use realtek. Anyway ill share a picture of it when it arrives.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> 4th v-nand SSD is now inside


Noticed it thanks to the fingerprint


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 10, 2021)

Basically if your getting headphone there are only 2 options stereo or 7.1. If your motherboard supports it I recommend you get 7.1. Just make sure for the 7.1 it says it has 10 discrete channels. If your motherboard uses analog I recommend you get a analog one. If you don't have analog next best option is to use either USB or spdif. For spidif the only headset I found that had it was "wavzs". For usb the only one I found was "asus rog Centurion" And of course for analog mine I bought "razer tiamat v1 or v2", you are lucky if you find a v1 like I did. Also if you want your audio setup correctly use obs channel monitoring, then go from there.  btw the "Bluedio V Is the only headset I found that has more than 10 discrete channels (it has 12) it won't beat analog or USB unless your motherboard has spdif on it.


----------



## ColinB123 (Sep 10, 2021)

Just installed a new AX210ngw card into my old 2014 Samsung laptop.
Not without a little difficulty: first, the wifi wasn't recognised, nor the bluetooth!
The wifi issue was easy to correct: as I don't have an ax network, I simply selected ac in the driver, and that cured the issue (shouldn't that be automatic?)

I tried quite a few things with Bluetooth (5.2), including switching back from Win 11 to Win 10, and back again.... with the latest Intel Bluetooth drivers.
Eventually found a review that referenced a "pin 2 mod" - but wasn't sure which pin was pin2.....  It mentioned a YouTube video from the Green Electric Channel.

That referenced "2 pins" on the back of the card.
Sure enough, my old card (7260n + BT4) had 4 pins in a row (in the centre), while the AX210 had 6 pins in a row. 
Taping off the 'extra pins', meant it was compatible with the older m.2 slot, and Bluetooth 5.2 suddenly burst into life.
(shouldn't backwards compatibility be automatic?) 

Not very impressed: compatibility should be auto-sensed and the pins disabled.


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> 4th v-nand SSD is now inside
> 
> View attachment 216309


Nice nice, my motherboard is a320m a pro max. I was in a rush to build my own first pc when I turned of age to get a job that I bought almost the cheapest motherboard I can find for my cpu. That's the I guess bottleneck but not really except I can't add more things.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 10, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> You'll have to let us know how it is


well i am full throttle in Fallout 4 atm  but yeah i will ... afterall i spent 5 years as a GM for D&D 3.5 and other tabletop RPGs 

and also Baldur's Gate was the first game i played, free demo in a computer-game revue and then full release, i also still have my booklet from BG2SOA, but not the box, sadly, on my 486DX2 33 (well ... that's what my brother in law gifted me in 1998, i passed to a K6-2 in '99 and then a Duron Spitfire in 2000~), after that i did a crash course on oldies like "pool of radiance" till "deathkeep", these were more gentle with the 486


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Noticed it thanks to the fingerprint


this is kinda liquid of the thermal stripes. the new one is the beyond. but ure right. i cleaned it before putting the metal back. and YES this scew is 2mm small. it was a horror to put it back in




IrishCrispy said:


> Nice nice, my motherboard is a320m a pro max. I was in a rush to build my own first pc when I turned of age to get a job that I bought almost the cheapest motherboard I can find for my cpu. That's the I guess bottleneck but not really except I can't add more things.


i guess a 970evo matches. 3rd GEN. correct me some1 pls..


----------



## xcescxa (Sep 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> this is kinda liquid of the thermal stripes. the new one is the beyond. but ure right. i cleaned it before putting the metal back. and YES this scew is 2mm small. it was a horror to put it back in
> 
> 
> 
> i guess a 970evo matches. 3rd GEN. correct me some1 pls..


I got 970 Evo plus 1 to so it will work.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 10, 2021)

IrishCrispy said:


> I got 970 Evo plus 1 to so it will work.


the evo+ ist the big sister. so all good then. i just was not 100% aware anymore about the z300 gen.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> the z300


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


>


u know i mean the right... i am kinda stuck in intel-speaking.....


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 10, 2021)

Another RTX 3080Ti soon to be hosted inside another computation biology workstation. This one would be used mainly for cancer sequencing data preprocessing. Thanks to Nvidia's parabricks accelerated bioinformatics tools, calling single nucleotide polymorphism from raw sequencing data has some great speed reduction.

Still gonna have to turn off the RGB before get it inside the workstation chassis. These Ampere GPU are computation monsters for bioinformatics applications.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 11, 2021)

xkm1948 said:


> Another RTX 3080Ti soon to be hosted inside another computation biology workstation. This one would be used mainly for cancer sequencing data preprocessing. Thanks to Nvidia's parabricks accelerated bioinformatics tools, calling single nucleotide polymorphism from raw sequencing data has some great speed reduction.
> 
> Still gonna have to turn off the RGB before get it inside the workstation chassis. These Ampere GPU are computation monsters for bioinformatics applications.
> 
> View attachment 216348View attachment 216349


Finally someone who uses the computational power of Ampere for something other than getting rich with no work!


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 12, 2021)

The Thermalright SS135 arrived today. In person, it really is a scaled-up spiritual successor to the NH-D9L. Oh the things I do just to be able to use a windowed side panel

Preliminary observations are that the push-pull iPPC NH-C14S is superior by about 1-1.5C in all-core, really speaks to the C14S' prowess. But the two A14-2000s on the C14S are obviously exponentially louder. So it seems reasonable so far, for a cooler that is 23mm shorter than the NH-U12S but performs the same.

The Vengeance RAM cooler is meh, 1.51V 3800 14-15-15 is still fine with the fan @ 70%, but it isn't quite as good as raw 140mm airflow from the C14S, so the RAM runs about 2C hotter and peaks at 47C in TM5 which is still apparently okay. In my experience 50C has always been the B-die magic mark, others say 40 or 45 but I guess 140ns tRFC isn't tight enough that the threshold starts moving down.

Thinking of seeing if I can push-pull with 2 x NF-F12-2000, but the 120-but-not-120 fan clips are a bit strange, not sure if they'll work.


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 12, 2021)

It's a fan that moves air.

Lots and lots of air.

Very very loudly.

And sucks 1.3 amps.


Spoiler











Any ideas on what I should do with it?


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 12, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> It's a fan that moves air.
> 
> Lots and lots of air.
> 
> ...


Got any passive workstation cards you can mount it on?


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 12, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Got any passive workstation cards you can mount it on?


Unfortunately not. I do want to get some Tesla K cards but I don't have the funds for those yet.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 12, 2021)

Remote controlled power/reset switches. One of them is powered via PCI-E x1, the other via a USB 2.0 header. I don't need them at all, I just love collecting weird tech.

Also, a GeForce GT 1030, because I've had enough of my 710 failing to perform its simple task of playing films without stutter.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Also, a GeForce GT 1030, because I've had enough of my 710 failing to perform its simple task of playing films without stutter.


A lot of people dis on the 1030, but it's not a bad GPU. It can do a respectable job for 720p/1080p gaming in a SFF PC.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 12, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> weird tech.


i am glad u said that cus i read your post and saw the articles and had no idea whats the point of those clicky buttons while sitting directly beside the PC...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> A lot of people dis on the 1030, but it's not a bad GPU. It can do a respectable job for 720p/1080p gaming in a SFF PC.


I had a 1050Ti in a low profile HTPC with an i5 3550 before i moved to an android smart TV, and that little sucker could even manage games like pubg at 1080p

They are not top tier gaming cards, but they ARE solid for entry level


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I had a 1050Ti in a low profile HTPC with an i5 3550 before i moved to an android smart TV, and that little sucker could even manage games like pubg at 1080p
> 
> They are not top tier gaming cards, but they ARE solid for entry level


Agreed! The low-profile 1050ti is an excellent card for SFF PCs! 

And while the 1030 GDDR5 version is the preferred model, the DDR3 version is not crap.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> A lot of people dis on the 1030, but it's not a bad GPU. It can do a respectable job for 720p/1080p gaming in a SFF PC.





Mussels said:


> I had a 1050Ti in a low profile HTPC with an i5 3550 before i moved to an android smart TV, and that little sucker could even manage games like pubg at 1080p
> 
> They are not top tier gaming cards, but they ARE solid for entry level


Totally! I used to have another 1030, but it broke. I thought the 710 would be enough too, but it wasn't. I also have a passively cooled Palit 1050 Ti in the drawer, which I'll probably never sell. 



plastiscɧ said:


> i am glad u said that cus i read your post and saw the articles and had no idea whats the point of those clicky buttons while sitting directly beside the PC...


I might use one of them for my HTPC. Combined with my Bluetooth mouse, it actually makes some sense. The other one will be a nice piece of decoration on my shelf next to the pci-e x4 GT 710 and the passive 1050 Ti.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 12, 2021)

I've long considered getting one of those remotes for my HTPC, and even for the NAS so I don't have to get a stool out to switch it back on in case of a power outage (it's on the top shelf in a closet). Ended up just putting the HTPC to sleep waking it with the mouse, but I might still get one for the NAS. Given that power outages are really rare and it's dead stable I haven't seen the need, but I still really like those products.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2021)

Ugh i bought something 3 days ago, i want to show it off here... but i need to clean my desk first.
UUUUGGGGHHHHHHHH. THE THINGS I DO FOR YOU GUYS.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 12, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Ugh i bought something 3 days ago, i want to show it off here... but i need to clean my desk first.
> UUUUGGGGHHHHHHHH. THE THINGS I DO FOR YOU GUYS.



No pls show your desk in original circumstance pls....






put it into the filthy section







AAAnd my new ASUS ruler....


was a gift beside my overpriced graphics-card. well you don't look behind the gills of a given perch...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2021)

Logitech G560 speakers, cleaned up desk/setup
Used it for covid teleconferencing a few times (with the old razer soundbar), outdid the so-called professionals


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 12, 2021)

Got the 'phones a few months ago, but had them hanging around, literally, my desk in unusual and non-productive spots, including the wall heheh. Went and grabbed a very unnecessary, but more useful, 4-port USB2 hub/stand.I'm liking it


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 12, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Ugh i bought something 3 days ago, i want to show it off here... but i need to clean my desk first.
> UUUUGGGGHHHHHHHH. THE THINGS I DO FOR YOU GUYS.


That's why I take my photos on the floor.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2021)

Ahh damn my coffee mug was facing backwards so it showed Mussels and not the TPU logo

For shame, for shame


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 12, 2021)

The mug is the leftover i guess...... from that ...... desk.. 





the speakers are mega... post a link pls.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2021)

Ever hear of two mods one cup?

(It's hot chocolate/cocoa)


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 12, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Ever hear of two mods one cup?
> 
> (It's hot chocolate/cocoa)


mods no.... i am old enough to remember the original "clip". but i wont talk any further about it. was about ~2005...

found them, the speakers! 160€. i like them very much. want to buy some new as well but havent seen attractive so far.. maybe they are mine quite fast. would match perfect to my DTS.X software


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Logitech G560 speakers, cleaned up desk/setup
> Used it for covid teleconferencing a few times (with the old razer soundbar), outdid the so-called professionals
> View attachment 216549
> View attachment 216548


Why side by side with only 2? Mount those bad boys one on top of the other. Believe me, it works A LOT better and is more space efficient.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why side by side with only 2? Mount those bad boy one on top of the other. Believe me, it works A LOT better and is more space efficient.


That sounds like an ergonomic nightmare - a recipe for neck strain injuries. You might be lucky enough to not be susceptible that, but for most people, regularly using a screen anywhere above eye height poses a significant risk of long-term injury.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 12, 2021)

I bought their 8g package with my last order. I like this stuff and had to buy more because I was running low lol. If you guys are ever in the market I don’t know if this stuff can be beat for the price. I paid 15 beaver bucks and got it 2 days later


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 12, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Logitech G560 speakers, cleaned up desk/setup
> Used it for covid teleconferencing a few times (with the old razer soundbar), outdid the so-called professionals
> View attachment 216549
> View attachment 216548






*shot them for 160€ instead of 250€...
arriving on Tuesday*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That sounds like an ergonomic nightmare - a recipe for neck strain injuries.


This is how I have my systems. If done properly there are no issues.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why side by side with only 2? Mount those bad boys one on top of the other. Believe me, it works A LOT better and is more space efficient.


My neck says "fucking ow"

the rightmost monitor is used rarely, tbh. It's failing (only works reliably at 120Hz and not 144Hz) so i use it when i'm doing teleconference, stress testing for more monitoring apps, or sometimes just with a chromecast connected to play stuff while i'm farting about in the BIOS or whatever



plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 216649
> 
> *shot them for 160€ instead of 250€...
> arriving on Tuesday*


Damn, you jumped on them!

Tips: install G hub, update the firmware - then go into device manager and reinstall the USB driver with the same driver, and it solves 99% of connectivity issues
the new firmware fixes a *lot* of problems, and gives seperate bass and treble control


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> My neck says "fucking ow"


Mine doesn't. All three of my personal systems are setup similar to the following;



Works very well. Been doing displays setup like this since 2006 when widescreen LCDs first became mainstream. Never experience neck pain.


----------



## phanbuey (Sep 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Logitech G560 speakers, cleaned up desk/setup
> Used it for covid teleconferencing a few times (with the old razer soundbar), outdid the so-called professionals
> View attachment 216549
> View attachment 216548


I love this setup... that's the huntsman with custom caps?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> I love this setup...


Glad you like it. As you can see, custom built.


phanbuey said:


> that's the huntsman with custom caps?


?!? Eh?


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 13, 2021)

Got two of these with the grey chromax pads. I like the look and the sound profile, but I'm probably returning them tomorrow......................................






...............................because I did not expect to be cockblocked by the Unify-X's I/O shroud. No push-pull = same underwhelming performance. Granted, one is a 1.4kg+ absolute chungus and the other is a 740g dual tower with 1 fan......the SS135 does make slightly better contact, but some pitting on the coldplate also permanently scratched my 5900X IHS. Bravo, Thermalright! 

+ 3.8c in CPU-Z
+ 6.7c in MW2019 (pulled the plug on the SS135 experiment when it hit 85.5 in that game, I'm pretty sure the U9S even beats that)
- 1c GPU (I'm not trading 1c for nearly 7c CPU when the 2060 Super already never exceeds 73c)
So the C14S remains the undisputed king. Vengeance RAM cooler was also disappointing (+3c compared to just C14S airflow), so the C14S goes back to simultaneously doing both the SS135's job and the RAM cooler's job better than either of them.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Mine doesn't. All three of my personal systems are setup similar to the following;
> View attachment 216715
> Works very well. Been doing displays setup like this since 2006 when widescreen LCDs first became mainstream. Never experience neck pain.


is that u in the right upper corner?



phanbuey said:


> I love this setup... that's the huntsman with custom caps?



this is a huntsman with custom caps..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> this is a huntsman with custom caps..


Oh the keyboard... No, it's an old Gateway PS/2 keyboard I've had for a few decades.



Love this keyboard. As described over on the Ghetto Mods thread, I recently replaced the aging and deteriorating pleather wrist rest with a custom cut carpet tile. I'm not giving it up till it's dead.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh the keyboard... No, it's an old Gateway PS/2 keyboard I've had for a few decades.
> View attachment 216734
> Love this keyboard. As described over on the Ghetto Mods thread, I recently replaced the aging and deteriorating pleather waist rest with a custom cut carpet tile. I'm not giving it up till it's dead.


i wouldn't do that either.
those products have been produced with quality and for longlivety.
my mother has my first logitech keyboard from 2001, still. it's undestructable


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2021)

Finally arrived.
and it is expensive, *€29,34 *for 3m when EKWB used to sell 3m for €8.
The only online shop still selling the PrimoChill is  HighFlow in Netherlands

I know there is a PINK *Lolly* in the pic, it was inside the package
lucky them i have a Daughter, otherwise i would have sent it back


----------



## freeagent (Sep 13, 2021)

Waist rest?

Lol I getcha


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Finally arrived.
> and it is expensive, *€29,34 *for 3m when EKWB used to sell 3m for €8.
> The only online shop still selling the PrimoChill is  HighFlow in Netherlands
> 
> ...


strawberry white chocolate is tasty... and it's the expensive brand --chupa chups 
the tubes for your PC machine?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> the tubes for your PC machine?


Yup.
Because i didn't notice any difference in performance between long and short runs then i will re-do the tubing, i like the old style, spaghetti runs.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Yup.
> Because i didn't notice any difference between long and short runs then i will re-do the tubing, i like the old style, spaghetti runs.



Just redone mine, looks better


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 13, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Bought tons of stuff because of the 9.9 sales day here. I always wanted a cassette radio and finally found this Toshiba radio on sales day! I also got a classic pocket Toshiba. That thing beside is not fan I bought a Ryzen 3600 to be used in my desktop replacement laptop so I could give it to my mom. It does not come in its original box and its packed in weird way, I thought it would come in an official box, I guess I bought a tray cpu.
> 
> Cassette radio but came with an mp3 feature and usb. That is something new and old together.
> View attachment 216742
> ...


so u opening a 90s discoteque in your garage??


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2021)

Sorry i mistakenly read disused instead diffused


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Bought tons of stuff because of the 9.9 sales day here. I always wanted a cassette radio and finally found this Toshiba radio on sales day! I also got a classic pocket Toshiba. That thing beside is not fan I bought a Ryzen 3600 to be used in my desktop replacement laptop so I could give it to my mom. It does not come in its original box and its packed in weird way, I thought it would come in an official box at least it price lower than actual.
> 
> Cassette radio but came with an mp3 feature and usb. That is something new and old together.
> View attachment 216742
> ...



If I would buy a new radio in my country it would be one with DAB+, AM-FM is slowly dying out here.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> I love this setup... that's the huntsman with custom caps?


Correct, huntsman TE with the razer white keycaps - the machine my son uses, has puddings for extra RGB


Oh umm... does it count if i found out (thanks chromecast ultra!) that both my 32" 1440p high refresh monitors also work at 4K?
Phillips does 4k60 with no issues, but a tiny amount of pixel loss - windows clock numbers look 'shaved' like a row of pixel info got lost off the top (cleartype?)


The gigabyte? the budget VA panel screen people mock online?
4k 80Hz , looks very very close to native (150% looks almost identical to 1440p native, text etc looks basically the same)

We'll just say my system specs handle ghost recon breakpoint pretty well at 4k



pics of both monitors OSD's showing the OC genuinely worked, and they recognise it


----------



## FireFox (Sep 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> If I would buy a new radio in my country it would be one with DAB+, AM-FM is slowly dying out here.


I had a Sony Stereo CD/Cassette Boombox


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I had a Sony Stereo CD/Cassette Boombox
> 
> View attachment 216757


oh dear lord i thought i am old...  but i notice an increasing geriatricisation of young people....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Waist rest?
> 
> Lol I getcha


Oops.


----------



## oobymach (Sep 14, 2021)

Got a new $40 keyboard, logitech G613.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2021)

Finally i can start draining the Loop.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Finally i can start draining the Loop.
> 
> View attachment 216881


Uhhh.... it's a.... dong ring for the loop?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Uhhh.... it's a.... dong ring for the loop?



What if its a female loop?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> What if its a female loop?


Then


----------



## Valantar (Sep 14, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Finally i can start draining the Loop.
> 
> View attachment 216881


Oh, they make an in-line thermal sensor? Neat! Saves you needing a spare port or T-block to fit one.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 14, 2021)

A Ninja with his Shuriken. Scythe Ninja 5 and Scythe Shuriken 3 for lower profile builds. The quality of Scythe heatsink is a huge step up versus my Fuma 1 revB both the heatsink plus included fan as well as packaging. No bent fins from the packaging. Fans now all came with a thick rubber pad rather than plain plastic versus my old Fuma. This Ninja 5 is one chonky boy. Price is not usd but instead in my local dollars and I got both for about 15% off. Gonna test out how both performs later.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Oh, they make an in-line thermal sensor? Neat! Saves you needing a spare port or T-block to fit one.


This is my second one, want to monitor water temp going in/out


----------



## Valantar (Sep 14, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This is my second one, want to monitor water temp going in/out


I've got sensors on my radiator's input and output, but those are both with T-blocks. Guess that saves me from using some rotary 90° fittings, so overall it's not a big deal, but those in-line ones definitely open up some more options.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 14, 2021)

I don't have any water temp readings, don't care, as long as my temps on HWiNFO are ok.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 14, 2021)

Bought this as a backup for when my old Corsair AX1200 flat lines or possibly the next time I decide to change hardware, whichever comes first


----------



## freeagent (Sep 14, 2021)

I plugged in my supernova g1 into my sons rig. I had to buy that psu with my gpu. Connectors feels cheap, was second guessing myself a couple of times. I had a cm silent pro m2 850 in there before.. seemed a bit better on the regulation side of things. The newer ones look better to me..


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I don't have any water temp readings, don't care, as long as my temps on HWiNFO are ok.


I see it this way, i spent £483 for a case so why not to spend €10 for a temp sensors


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2021)

My brains hurting on how that sensor works, is it G1/4 female threaded?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> is it G1/4 female threaded?


Yup
Already installed it


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2021)

aha! see at first glance it looked like a plain ring, like those ferrite cores for reducing interference and i was like... do ya dunk it in ya rad?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 15, 2021)

Mussels said:


> aha! see at first glance it looked like a plain ring, like those ferrite cores for reducing interference and i was like... do ya dunk it in ya rad?


a few centimeters before the rad inlet behind the  distro plate.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 15, 2021)

A $35 padded projector bag that fits my Lone L5 + Xbox controller + MX Master + 240W brick + power cable + displayport cable + wifi antenna. And then it all fits snugly in my 20L Övik backpack.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2021)

Wait, that's the beastie rig?
consider me super impressed - always see people arguing for gaming laptops cause PC's are too big, blah blah... thats the 5900x + 2060 super system, yeah?


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 15, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Wait, that's the beastie rig?
> consider me super impressed - always see people arguing for gaming laptops cause PC's are too big, blah blah... thats the 5900x + 2060 super system, yeah?



Well yes and no, ol beastie is my 5700G HTPC, looks a bit bigger than it is in pictures at 4.6L volume. Albeit souped up @ 4333CL16 and 2300MHz Vega 8. There's no way to use a 5900X without throttling if cooler is weaker than a NH-U9S. With relatively poor airflow typical of most sandwich cases the NH-L12 and NH-L12S will throttle a 5900X over 100-110W or so

Even without RDNA iGPU I still wouldn't buy a gaming laptop though, too much money for largely unfixable/unupgradeable piece of tech

5700G works great for productivity though, newer and better and cooler 3700X with graphics basically


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2021)

I just wanna know what you slapped into that little thing and carry with you, next time someone goes "waah but consoles are more portable" i wanna throw that thing at them


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 15, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I just wanna know what you slapped into that little thing and carry with you, next time someone goes "waah but consoles are more portable" i wanna throw that thing at them



I gotchu bro


			https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/list/sxq6Jf
		


Granted consoles probably are equally portable and much more powerful GPU, but also can't do anything except game so pointless for me


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 15, 2021)

Okay, not really tech but still an absolute must, for me, for working at home, and for long gaming sessions too.



De'Longhi Dedica Style EC685.M

EDIT:
And replaced my 7 year old DS215J to the much faster responding DS220+.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 15, 2021)

https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...d-home-nas-drive-2-tb-white-10168821-pdt.html

How would i set win 11 to make a sys backup to it?


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 15, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...d-home-nas-drive-2-tb-white-10168821-pdt.html
> 
> How would i set win 11 to make a sys backup to it?


If it's anything like w10, search for system backup', if not ignore this.



Network location

or



As I also do a weekly backup to an external drive.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 15, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 217079
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...d-home-nas-drive-2-tb-white-10168821-pdt.html
> 
> How would i set win 11 to make a sys backup to it?


macrium reflect does it for me


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 16, 2021)

Well like I said the last time, I will post when I bought the new phone.
In the end I decided not to go for a Poco X3 Pro cause the more research I did the more concerned I became and also posted on a ~local review/bench forum of that specific model and even there an owner atually suggested me to stay away if I want to feel 'safer' with my purchase.
Apparently there is an issue going around that some owners experience ghost touch after a few months of use where the phone's screen just wont react to anything randomly till the side power button is pressed.
Since I need a phone for 3+ years this is not something I felt risking, in case I also end up with a model like that. _'and knowing my luck I would'_

That and also the size+weight of the phone turned me off.

Instead I went with this:







Realme 8 6/128 4G Punk Black variant.

Sure its by no means a power house but its still a significant step up from my Snapdragon 625 3+ years old phone.
Bought it for ~226$/191 Euro, locally bought in my country and has 1 year warranty on it.

It was fairly free of unnecessary apps and even those I could delete and the Realme UI feels kinda user friendly imo.
Still got to tweak a thing or two but I like it so far and at least its barely bigger than my old phone and ~same weight so thats a good extra.

There was a transparent-ish case in the box for it which I do _'took off for the pics'_ use cause this shiny plastic back collects fingerprints like hell.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 16, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> and has 1 year warranty on it.


it was not possible to extend the warranty?


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> it was not possible to extend the warranty?



Nope, based on its price/value 1 year was the given warranty by law in my country and the site/seller had no option to extend.
PC hardware comes with longer warranty times usually like 2-3.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 16, 2021)

Sithaer said:


> Nope, based on its price/value 1 year was the given warranty by law in my country and the site/seller had no option to extend.
> PC hardware comes with longer warranty times usually like 2-3.


In Germany with extra 10/€15 you could get another 2 years


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 16, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 217079
> https://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/compu...d-home-nas-drive-2-tb-white-10168821-pdt.html
> 
> How would i set win 11 to make a sys backup to it?


Aren't those the ones that got hacked due to lack of software updates?

Anyhow, I suggest using this for backups, very easy to use and does its thing quietly in the background.








						Duplicati
					

Free backup software to store backups online with strong encryption. Works with FTP, SSH, WebDAV, OneDrive, Amazon S3, Google Drive and many others.




					www.duplicati.com


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> In Germany with extra 10/€15 you could get another 2 years



It also depends on the retailer/site you buy stuff from, some offer that option but most don't.
I did not have many retailers to buy this phone from _'especially this color'_ and this happened to be the cheapest and most trusted one so I went with it.

My previous budget phone had 1 year too and it was fine, still working perfectly well other than being old and dated. _'keeping it as a backup phone in case something happens with the new one'_


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2021)

Finally got tired of my Netgear Mesh setup randomly crashing…


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 16, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Samsung G5 Odyssey 34* 3440x1440, as you can see my desk it a tight fit and this is pretty much the "biggest" thing I can fit, very nice so far but pushing the extra pixels definitely wiped out any gains from my new 6700XT
> View attachment 216220



How's the curve treating you? Whats the curvature on that one? On the photo it almost looks like you're at a split screen down the middle, very sharp bend.

I had to adjust for a good month before the curve was no longer 'apparent' on 1500R


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2021)

Vayra86 said:


> How's the curve treating you? Whats the curvature on that one? On the photo it almost looks like you're at a split screen down the middle, very sharp bend.
> 
> I had to adjust for a good month before the curve was no longer 'apparent' on 1500R


It’s 1000R as far as I know. My previous 27” 1440 Samsung was also curved so I’m already pretty much used to it.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 16, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> randomly crashing…


I bought a *Router Speedport Smart 3 on *April this year to replace my old *Speedport 921V*, since last weekend it started doing randomly crashing and in the last 2 days it was a nightmare
every 10/25 minutes or even less it crashed/disconnect, yesterday i contacted the * Internet Provider (Telekom) *and explained the problem and asked them to send me a new Router, the replacement should arrive tomorrow but instead DHL dropped it a few minutes ago


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I bought a *Router Speedport Smart 3 on *April this year to replace my old *Speedport 921V*, since last weekend it started doing randomly crashing and in the last 2 days it was a nightmare
> every 10/25 minutes or even less it crashed/disconnect, yesterday i contacted the * Internet Provider (Telekom) *and explained the problem and asked them to send me a new Router, the replacement should arrive tomorrow but instead DHL dropped it a few minutes ago
> 
> View attachment 217130



Any good then? I see a T-Mobile logo on it.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 16, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I see a T-Mobile logo on it.


GermanTelekom Logo
T-Mobile is the brand name used by the mobile communications subsidiaries of the German telecommunications company Deutsche Telekom


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 16, 2021)

well ive been waiting for 30 cards to drop in price but no joy so i got me a inbetweener 2080 untill a tight git like me can get a 30. this card was very little money and took 30min to install i had to shorten 2 pipes.






message me if you want to know what i payed.
and of course my old 7700k gets the 1080 for a upgrade


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 16, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Finally got tired of my Netgear Mesh setup randomly crashing…
> View attachment 217129


Did you read this review before buying?




__





						ASUS Mesh Roundup: Two Zens and a TriBand - SmallNetBuilder
					

SmallNetBuilder provides networking and IT news, reviews, help and information for professional and prosumer home, SOHO and small business users.




					www.smallnetbuilder.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did you read this review before buying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope! Just saw a pair of ASUS and bought them.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 16, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Nope! Just saw a pair of ASUS and bought them.


I'd suggest you read it, as they have some real drawbacks, depending on what devices you have in your home. The Asus ZenWiFi stuff is much better if you're looking for mesh stuff, as per the review.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 16, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> I'd suggest you read it, as they have some real drawbacks, depending on what devices you have in your home. The Asus ZenWiFi stuff is much better if you're looking for mesh stuff, as per the review.


Everything here is working great  Mix of 2.4 and 5Ghz devices. No crashes, good speeds and signal strength.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 17, 2021)

It’s not really new.. but it’s in really good shape, and it’s my new ride to work  

I am more of a hardtail kind of guy, but for 300 beaver bucks I could not say no.. it’s about 20lbs heavier than I would like


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It’s not really new.. but it’s in really good shape, and it’s my new ride to work
> 
> I am more of a hardtail kind of guy, but for 300 beaver bucks I could not say no.. it’s about 20lbs heavier than I would like
> 
> View attachment 217187


Nice. Since we're on TPU, you might as well bought one of these (if they weren't crap):


----------



## freeagent (Sep 17, 2021)

Lol.. I had a nice Rocky Mountain, but it was stolen from my storage locker at our old apartment, just before my insurance kicked in and I wasn’t able to replace it. Then family and bills etc.. at least I am almost out of debt now.. 2 more years on my brutal soul sucking loan.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 17, 2021)

Arrived this morning my 60th birthday present. Cannot wait to play CoD tonight and the second part of my present arriving next week my new 680x case


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 17, 2021)

Happy 60th b-day @Kovoet nice gift hope it wasn't over expensive


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 17, 2021)

Took a lot of hints and begging lol


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 17, 2021)

Since I don't have a reason to upgrade my Fold 2, I decided to keep it and garb a Z Flip 3 (Gray) so I'm now on two foldable phones. Bought a pair of Buds 2 with the promo that Samsung has with the pre-order. I've installed an Araree Nukin 360 case on the Flip 3 and a Spigen Tough Armor case for the charging dock/case for the Buds 2.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> Arrived this morning my 60th birthday present. Cannot wait to play CoD tonight and the second part of my present arriving next week my new 680x case



Nice but what GPU is it?


----------



## Jetster (Sep 17, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It’s not really new.. but it’s in really good shape, and it’s my new ride to work
> 
> I am more of a hardtail kind of guy, but for 300 beaver bucks I could not say no.. it’s about 20lbs heavier than I would like
> 
> View attachment 217187



2001- 2003?  Big hit...Definitely not a commuter bike. Down hill and push up.   Nice bike


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 17, 2021)

Got this one for Ma. 4 GB of RAM will serve her well, and the 16:10 aspect ratio is IMO better suited to reading, which is her main online activity. Also, the 7K battery is a big plus:


Regrettably, she broke two laptops she got from me by dropping them somehow. I'm just hoping this tablet will last a while


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Nice but what GPU is it?


3080ti


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 17, 2021)

welllllll .... i should hint and beg for my incoming 40th

no dice, no way, no luck ahah ... but i can dream, that or either a RX6800/6900 heck even a 6700 ... if only they weren't priced almost like the total paid value of my current rig  

AND (late  ) happy birthday @Kovoet ENJOY!


----------



## freeagent (Sep 18, 2021)

Jetster said:


> 2001- 2003?  Big hit...Definitely not a commuter bike. Down hill and push up.   Nice bike


2005, it’s heavy AF lol. I could get hit by a car and the bike would be ok  
Edit:

My buddy said it was an 05, but I’m not sure..

Edit again

My mom said I should turn it into an E bike.. it’s a good idea that I will look into..


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> 3080ti


Awww its a cute little baby entry level card!

Vram temps pls, at whatever load you throw at it


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Awww its a cute little baby entry level card!
> 
> Vram temps pls, at whatever load you throw at it



Says the guy with a RTX 3090 in his system specs and I laugh at u  

Because the 3080 Ti is actually a awesome card.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Says the guy with a RTX 3090 in his system specs and I laugh at u
> 
> Because the 3080 Ti is actually a awesome card.


That's the joke, silly kitty


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That's the joke, silly kitty



I guess I don't get the Oystralian jokes then being a european sadly


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Awww its a cute little baby entry level card!
> 
> Vram temps pls, at whatever load you throw at it


This is a cute baby entry card - and it's not even a joke this time (well, the card itself maybe is, but that's why I bought it).


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 19, 2021)

I bought another "hoard" home. Got this Jonsbo W2 aluminium case for $15.  It came with missing screws and scratches not much a problem I got spares around and can be bought on aliexpress or something. It was very dusty and grimy so I gave it a clean with soap and it looked much better. I think the 3 fans would pay this case of by itself.  A repaint of this case with a spray can would make it as good as new. I have always wanted this case many years back in Silver colour.

 I think I have too many cases , 2 itx cases and 3 compact atx cases with this one included.  This would be my biggest case though it is still compact.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 19, 2021)

I bought a PS5 pad for my PC yesterday.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 19, 2021)

Finally getting stuck in with the rebuild.




The question is do I put the old cooler on the GPU or the water block, last fit of the water block didn't go well but I think I can resolve that.

what dya think easy swap gpu or leave it in half a year minimum( i cant afford a new one anyway).


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 19, 2021)

gpu block for sure to get that low temp goodness bud.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 19, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> gpu block for sure to get that low temp goodness bud.


Agreed, and onit.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 19, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I bought another "hoard" home. Got this Jonsbo W2 aluminium case for $15.  It came with missing screws and scratches not much a problem I got spares around and can be bought on aliexpress or something. It was very dusty and grimy so I gave it a clean with soap and it looked much better. I think the 3 fans would pay this case of by itself.  A repaint of this case with a spray can would make it as good as new. I have always wanted this case many years back in Silver colour.
> 
> I think I have too many cases , 2 itx cases and 3 compact atx cases with this one included.  This would be my biggest case though it is still compact.
> 
> ...


I don't like big tower cases, but for that price, it was a good buy.  I currently have 4 PCs (if you include my Compute Stick), 2 of which I use regularly, so I know what you mean by hoarding.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That's the joke, silly kitty


You show off lol


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 19, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I don't like big tower cases, but for that price, it was a good buy.  I currently have 4 PCs (if you include my Compute Stick), 2 of which I use regularly, so I know what you mean by hoarding.



Yeah me too. Thus far I have build itx cases and small cases their under 21 litres. This Jonsbo W2 is rather oversize for my matx board and my sfx psu cannot even reach the board inside lol. For the price and condition I cannot refuse to experiment around for a case that once cost over $150 new. If it down the road I change my mind I'll put it for sale.

Now need power supply extension cables.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2021)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MSI-AG32CV-1920x1080-DisplayPort-Compatible/dp/B07YVWT7FF


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 217577
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/MSI-AG32CV-1920x1080-DisplayPort-Compatible/dp/B07YVWT7FF


And I thought my 27" monitor is too big for 1080p.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 20, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> And I thought my 27" monitor is too big for 1080p.


i would not go under 1440p anymore for anything above 27" for my side ...

did not notice it was a FHD 32" until i looked at the link xD (well that 165hz refresh would be fine like that  )

edit, the Philips 273E3LHSB 27" 1ms 1920x1080 i use for my Mi Box S is indeed a bit too big for FHD  (well i need AA if i decide to game on that one, youtube is fine )


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 20, 2021)

That refresh rate helped a bit with my Call of duty


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2021)

I thought i posted here, but cant find it to quote myself so i may do some duplication:

A few weeks back, bought my mum a galaxy A12 128GB for $250Au
AMOLED, 2 day battery, a bunch of camera lenses, slower performance

Then as it always works, i found the "model up" A21s for sale for $80au second hand and grabbed it for me to play with as a spare phone (cheaper than a new battery for my old pixel 1)


They are *REALLY* hard to take photos of, as the casing is so reflective

A21s:




In reality that rainbow effect is much harder to see, but it's a fantastic looking design for 'mere' plastic


A12: more of a grooved plastic, but still nice looking

 

In use: the A12 smashes the shit out of the 21s in everything but battery

Pros for A12:
AMOLED screen vs LCD
128GB vs 32GB

Pros for both:
Long battery life (A12 has 2-3 days, A21s has 5 days... with no SIM mines estimating 2 weeks. two weeks.)
Many camera lenses, modern software
Low prices! (~$250Au)

Cons for both:
Apart from the main cameras, the extra lenses are just low megapixel blurriness. Limits their use a lot.
No NFC (this is a big deal for many, but a paired smartwatch can add this)
no waterproofing
no wireless charging
Mid/low tier performance. You aren't gunna be 3D gaming on these, but they're fine for facebook, social media, and good daytime photos

Cons for just the A21s:
shitty LCD. after 90Hz amoled on my pixel 4xl its hard to use.
Punchole camera, i like the A12 teardrop more (not visible in those photos, sorry)


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 21, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I thought i posted here, but cant find it to quote myself so i may do some duplication:
> 
> A few weeks back, bought my mum a galaxy A12 128GB for $250Au
> AMOLED, 2 day battery, a bunch of camera lenses, slower performance
> ...



Nice, I hope Samsung haven't bloated it up with shit.

I hope it's gonna be a great experience for your mum and she will have a great phone for years to come  (Sorry I am still a iPhone person)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> i would not go under 1440p anymore for anything above 27" for my side ...


The viewing distance matters. If you're 24inches or more from the screen, even a 40inch screen at 1080p is not going to be a problem. I would say for a viewing distance of around 24 or 18 inches a 1080p 27" and below. Even if you're only 18inches from the screen, you're not going to see individual pixels during general or gaming use. They're just not going to stand out.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice, I hope Samsung haven't bloated it up with shit.
> 
> I hope it's gonna be a great experience for your mum and she will have a great phone for years to come  (Sorry I am still a iPhone person)


Compared to the S7 edge (last samsung i owned) it's a lot less bloated. It auto installed a bunch of games i didn't want, but it let me get rid of them all.
The A21s is losing 4% battery a day, and i'm using it for an hour or so farting about with the cameras... seeing the phone simply not die at idle is amazing. Many phones just drain away.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Sep 21, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> 3080ti


hi m8 = that's the one I want to get to replace my current 180Ti Waterforce gpu.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 21, 2021)

Used kindle


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 21, 2021)

freeagent said:


> It’s not really new.. but it’s in really good shape, and it’s my new ride to work
> 
> I am more of a hardtail kind of guy, but for 300 beaver bucks I could not say no.. it’s about 20lbs heavier than I would like
> 
> View attachment 217187



I'm still waiting for Elon Musk to go full troll mode and tweet "beaver bucks to the moon" as he announced Tesla is making a new gigafactory there someday or something lol

honestly Tesla is making a big mistake by not getting into the market of cheap commuter vehicles, I'd bet money a Canadian government would be willing to sign big deals on using those Tesla batteries repurposed for small commuter ebikes or scooters.  profit margins not as high I imagine though is prob why it hasn't been done yet.  meh.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 21, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Compared to the S7 edge (last samsung i owned) it's a lot less bloated. It auto installed a bunch of games i didn't want, but it let me get rid of them all.
> The A21s is losing 4% battery a day, and i'm using it for an hour or so farting about with the cameras... seeing the phone simply not die at idle is amazing. Many phones just drain away.


And here I thought my A20e was good with its 2-day battery!


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 21, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi m8 = that's the one I want to get to replace my current 180Ti Waterforce gpu.


Be back from holiday Saturday. Ordering my new case for it to arrive Saturday when I get back. Cannot wait to install it all


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The viewing distance matters. If you're 24inches or more from the screen, even a 40inch screen at 1080p is not going to be a problem. I would say for a viewing distance of around 24 or 18 inches a 1080p 27" and below. Even if you're only 18inches from the screen, you're not going to see individual pixels during general or gaming use. They're just not going to stand out.


i meant as general number of pixels for screen surface ... not as pixelization  ... i am hypermetropic astigmatic "i have natural AA in my eyes"  (the i need AA for FHD 27" was a joke .... my bad )

after all i had no issues using a 32" FHD TV as temporary screen for some time, but once i got into 1440p on 32" : perfect spot ... and i am always more than 60cm ( i only use inches for screen size ... "normal" distances are in mm/cm/m et caetera  , mostly couch gaming nowadays) but my current 32" @1620p feels way better and the 27" FHD i use with my Mi box S is also at the same distance, putting both screen in 1080p ... well the 32" feel wrong and the 27" feels "okay"


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 21, 2021)

Well i think it's better than the 24" FHD 75hz i was using. I admit its a bit weird 1080 on a big screen, but still better than 24", and 165hz too.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 21, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> Be back from holiday Saturday. Ordering my new case for it to arrive Saturday when I get back. Cannot wait to install it all


Back from holiday on Saturday as well. I'm gonna order new case fans. I'm already eyeing be quiet!'s Silent Wings series. The Pure Wings on my CPU cooler is absolutely brilliant, and I can only imagine the Silent Wings and Silent Wings 3 to be better.

And then only the question of a bigger CPU cooler will be left for the future.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2021)

Update on the A21s phone: it cant handle 4K HDR files.
I... should have realised this before filling it with ultra HD kids movies.

I tried a phone app to convert to 720p h264... around 1% an hour. This was not a good plan.
However, i could use file browser style apps to stream it to the chromecast so that worked.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I tried a phone app to convert to 720p h264... around 1% an hour. This was not a good plan.
> However, i could use file browser style apps to stream it to the chromecast so that worked.


So convert on your PC, then copy it over..


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 22, 2021)

It's blinking red currently but I'll fix that


----------



## Valantar (Sep 22, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> It's blinking red currently but I'll fix that


Wait, only Mario Bros? No Duck Hunt?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wait, only Mario Bros? No Duck Hunt?


Nah idk why tbh


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wait, only Mario Bros? No Duck Hunt?


They made them!


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 22, 2021)

G-Skill KM 360 tenkeyless keyboard w/white LED's. Cherry Red keys are Smooooooth!


----------



## TxGrin (Sep 22, 2021)

Upgrading my Nas


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 22, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Upgrading my Nas


How much are they!? I am jealous! Have hdd price come down enough? I am holding off hdd purchase as most drives have gone up in price. Some higher capacity have drop recently in the few weeks but it is still higher than pre-hdd crypto level.


----------



## TxGrin (Sep 22, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> How much are they!? I am jealous! Have hdd price come down enough? I am holding off hdd purchase as most drives have gone up in price. Some higher capacity have drop recently in the few weeks but it is still higher than pre-hdd crypto level.


Too much!!!!  489 each


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 22, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Too much!!!!  489 each



Should be a while till you need more space though


----------



## Jetster (Sep 22, 2021)

Just arrived today


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Sep 22, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Too much!!!!  489 each



Hey I don't think that is too bad especially for the ironwolf pro series.  Looks like the price is near it usual price. Looks like price really come down alot. They are often cost more than the enterprise Exo strangely. I guess it is the cost of the data recovery included which is quite a peace of mind to me.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm still waiting for Elon Musk to go full troll mode and tweet "beaver bucks to the moon" as he announced Tesla is making a new gigafactory there someday or something lol
> 
> honestly Tesla is making a big mistake by not getting into the market of cheap commuter vehicles, I'd bet money a Canadian government would be willing to sign big deals on using those Tesla batteries repurposed for small commuter ebikes or scooters.  profit margins not as high I imagine though is prob why it hasn't been done yet.  meh.


Dude.. I just discovered E-Bike conversions after my mom suggested I do that.. Do0d.. so effing cool! I've been watching some vids.. looking at a mid drive setup, not sure on wattage.. probably a lot because the bike is heavy AF. I must look funny riding a downhill bike setup for CC lol. The seat is almost as high as it goes, I cranked the rear spring up and played with the dampening so she doesn't bob too much. Its actually not bad. Would be better with a few thousand watts though. Pushing that thing around though I'm going have some pretty mean calves and thighs again lol.. muscle on muscle. It will be good for me anyways, I'm 43 and have gotten lazy since my bike was stolen.


----------



## thesmokingman (Sep 23, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Hey I don't think that is too bad especially for the ironwolf pro series.  Looks like the price is near it usual price. Looks like price really come down alot. They are often cost more than the enterprise Exo strangely. I guess it is the cost of the data recovery included which is quite a peace of mind to me.


The WD Ultrastar Enterprise are 340 for 16tb on Amazon right now. I'm gonna wait till BF I think before swapping some 16TB and 18Tb in.


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> The WD Ultrastar Enterprise are 340 for 16tb on Amazon right now. I'm gonna wait till BF I think before swapping some 16TB and 18Tb in.


I've recently been able to grab some 16TB Exos drives for about £285 each.....  Very recommended based on not much time with them..   Need to get some more


----------



## Jetster (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

Jetster said:


>


Wow! That takes me back.. I had a watch BITD that resembled this. Can't remember the brand though. I want to say Timex... Good price?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So convert on your PC, then copy it over..


Yep, a Ryzen will encode easily! Heck, even a Ryzen 7 3700X is good for transcoding.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So convert on your PC, then copy it over..


I had no PC, i was in a caravan with no internet - it was a rush job to get files on an SD card in the first place.
The next time, i used netflix and downloaded some vidoes for offline playback while i work on some 720p H264.... everything i had was HEVC


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 25, 2021)

Picked up the new Q58. Looking forward to building in it.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

Sorry but that new lian li just looks like a zzaw c3 clone  with inverted panels funny how a big brand is cloning a Chinese company normally it's the other way round.....payback I guess


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 25, 2021)

I've been exploring Socket 603/604 recently. These looked like they might be fun.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry but that new lian li just looks like a zzaw c3 clone  with inverted panels funny how a big brand is cloning a Chinese company normally it's the other way round.....payback I guess


It kind of looks similar with the dual panels, but they layout is completely different. The Q58 is a sandwich layout, has vented/glass panels on both sides, doesn't fit mATX, etc. Aesthetic similarities on one side doesn't make it the same case. Calling this a clone is ... yeah. Wrong. That doesn't in any way negate the ingenuity and design chops of the many, many SFF case designers in China (Taobao has _so many great cases_!), but you can't call this a clone.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> It kind of looks similar with the dual panels, but they layout is completely different. The Q58 is a sandwich layout, has vented/glass panels on both sides, doesn't fit mATX, etc. Aesthetic similarities on one side doesn't make it the same case. Calling this a clone is ... yeah. Wrong. That doesn't in any way negate the ingenuity and design chops of the many, many SFF case designers in China (Taobao has _so many great cases_!), but you can't call this a clone.


Sorry I haven't really looked at the q58 or the c3 in detail so no idea of the layout of either I meant just the look of it and didn't know the right term to use other than clone. 
I glanced at all the zzaw cases with the handbook that came with mine and when I saw the new lian li when I was scrolling though my news feed I just thought they looked very similar.

 I can't speak for all the Chinese case manufacturers but the zzaw cases I like alot, some manufacturing defects and the odd poorly thought out design error but mostly alot better than the Corsair, Thermaltake and Antec cases I've had in the past.

Twin might have been a better term than clone


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry I haven't really looked at the q58 or the c3 in detail so no idea of the layout of either I meant just the look of it and didn't know the right term to use other than clone.
> I glanced at all the zzaw cases with the handbook that came with mine and when I saw the new lian li when I was scrolling though my news feed I just thought they looked very similar.
> 
> I can't speak for all the Chinese case manufacturers but the zzaw cases I like alot, some manufacturing defects and the odd poorly thought out design error but mostly alot better than the Corsair, Thermaltake and Antec cases I've had in the past.
> ...


Q58 and C3 definitely similar in aesthetics. I had been tempted by the C3 myself when the Q58 kept getting delayed more and more - however the internal layout wasn't really what I was after (already have an NR200P) + the limited customisability/modularity and compatibility might have caused me problems.

Honestly I actually had the weird ZZAW C1 in my cart and was about to check out until I saw the long estimated shipping time and high shipping cost to Sydney.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

THE_EGG said:


> Q58 and C3 definitely similar in aesthetics. I had been tempted by the C3 myself when the Q58 kept getting delayed more and more - however the internal layout wasn't really what I was after (already have an NR200P) + the limited customisability/modularity and compatibility might have caused me problems.
> 
> Honestly I actually had the weird ZZAW C1 in my cart and was about the check out until i saw the long estimated shipping time and high shipping cost to Sydney.


I have the b3 and it's my 2nd favourite case I've owned the only case that felt high quality like my M8 Im going to need to do some brazing to alter the mounting holes when I watercool it but the size is incredible for what it fits and I think it was the most fun I've had building a system.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 25, 2021)

Case has arrived


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 25, 2021)

At least you don't need a gpu bracket your intakes are doing a grand job


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 25, 2021)

So true. I have order a bracket should be tomorrow


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 26, 2021)

Got one of these today but might go vertical


----------



## KLiKzg (Sep 26, 2021)

A little bit for 24/7 donation of BOINC GPU time.


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 27, 2021)

I've had my eye on this item for a while, and it will extend my network to my outbuilding/shop with full speed plus a bunch of extra left over.

7 antennas, two GigEs, one 2.5Gbps MoCA

x2 E3200 I just had to open one of the up to see the stuff.  They can connect by dedicated backhaul frequency, Cat 5 or better, and RG6 or better.  I have the matching router, the G3100.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 28, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> It's blinking red currently but I'll fix that


ahhhhh my first console ...

well ... first "modern" console if we omite the one where i played pong


Spoiler: yep, that one ... my grand parent had one for my cousin and i played some time when i was with them 









now i am searching a Retroflag NESPI 4 case for fun ... as i have a Retroflag GPi case (with a Zero W inside ) that thing is a boatload of fun...
the NESPI 4 is interesting .... full fledged 2.5" place in the cartridge and even a dock accessory shaped like the original sleeve that give the cartridge a Micro B connector to act as a normal ext drive 





although i could also seek a normal NES and SNES to play Holy Diver and R-Type III & Super R-Type collector edition i got some time ago out of nostalgia from Retro-bit (locally bought from e-tailer) i even have one of the 1000 white cartridge for Holy Diver, having played it in japanese on a Famicom when i was ... well really small and not understanding a single writing but still enjoyed the game, i am quite proud of that  collectors are already limited in numbers but the "first 1000" club is another limited run inside a limited run  R-Type i have the black PAL cartridge ("first 1000 club" is "space blue") but i have number 50 on 2800

as for buying something ... well, when i bought the GPI Case kit, i received it with one extra Pi Zero W ...
so:

official box with 3 tops (one with GPIO hole, one with camera hole and one plain solid although the box bottom itself has hole for the GPIO, RUN and RCA Composite output ) one flex cable adapter for the camera, now i have a OSMC/KODI box smaller than the Odroid C2 in the Schroff Interscale M case, mhhh time to order some micro usb adapted/hub and a mini-HDMI/HDMI cable ... i guess


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 28, 2021)

Mussels said:


> My neck says "fucking ow"
> 
> the rightmost monitor is used rarely, tbh. It's failing (only works reliably at 120Hz and not 144Hz) so i use it when i'm doing teleconference, stress testing for more monitoring apps, or sometimes just with a chromecast connected to play stuff while i'm farting about in the BIOS or whatever
> 
> ...



i love  the mussels for two reasons:

1. Australians - they just have Kylie (megastar, no airs, scandals, awesome music for decades).


2. the computer speakers are just incredible, this RGB just makes it unbeatable.



 

 

 

 



thanks @Mussels 




http://imgur.com/a/teqZ46Y


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> i love  the mussels for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Australians - they just have Kylie (megastar, no airs, scandals, awesome music for decades).
> 
> ...


they really are quite nice speakers, they dont have the power my old Z5500's from logitech had, but they're a LOT more compact and easier to use

Also if you dont have the software running they do a rainbow cycle that flashes with audio, and the G button toggles brigtness to lower or disable that outright


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

Ordered a MX518 (for me) and an A400 240GB SSD (for my brothers' PC), total of 54,79EUR including shipping.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 29, 2021)

The Mx518 is like €25 euros no? With a SSD that's hell of a deal. The regular design is ok but the beaten up version that looks like someone has gone to town on it with a ball pane hammer I don't get.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 29, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> The Mx518 is like €25 euros no? With a SSD that's hell of a deal. The regular design is ok but the beaten up version that looks like someone has gone to town on it with a ball pane hammer I don't get.


This is in Finnish, sorry  prices are in Euros (shipping is that 1.99EUR)





A quick translate:

Tilauksen tuotteet = items of your order
Tuotenumero = item number
Lähetettävissä = ready to ship
Tuotetta varattu tilaukseesi = item(s) ready for your order
Yhteensä = total


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 29, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> i love  the mussels for two reasons:
> 
> 1. Australians - they just have Kylie (megastar, no airs, scandals, awesome music for decades).
> 
> ...


is that glass monitor stand?
looks pretty good but glass on glass makes my anxiety higher


----------



## Bjørgersson (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi guys,

My latest tech purchase is this pile of bad boys. 



And the result is:



I've already had the case, an HDD and a soundcard, and the RX 580 is a temporary solution until the bigger one arrives. If you're interested, I can go into details and prices.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 29, 2021)

Major upgrade on the audio front.  Found a good deal on some KRK V4 S4s; one was used for a really good deal the other used a promo. 

Digital bi-amplification, active crossovers, and kevlar drivers counts and "technology" right?  I've actually had these for awhile sitting on a shelf while I'm doing some work on the office bedroom but I'm getting close to being able to use these and I think these are _still _technically the latest tech buy.

4" woofer and 1" dome tweeter, 85 watts total and respectable F3 of 60Hz.  Also lots of switches to play with, lol.  There will be a sub to be added in as well at some point.







Close up style shot.


----------



## toastem2004 (Sep 30, 2021)

recently got this 80 Gold rated power supply for $43 usd from Newegg (open-box).  





Need the power to try to resurrect an old monster:


----------



## Mussels (Sep 30, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> is that glass monitor stand?
> looks pretty good but glass on glass makes my anxiety higher


I have three tempered glass computer tables, and never had worse than paint scratch off them


Borgy: Fix that PCI-E cable ploz, everything around is so neat and tidy and that one cable is flying loose XD

Opera: hot damn, DIP switches on your speakers? you know it's fancy seeing that
Are they stereo pairs, or you have two "mono" units?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2021)

I know, i know, it's not Tech related


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 30, 2021)

Scared of components and copper driving the prices up so rather than wait got this ordered today.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 30, 2021)

Replaced the annoying ticking fan from my Synology DS220+ to the Noctua NF-A9 FLX.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 30, 2021)

Fouquin said:


> I've been exploring Socket 603/604 recently. These looked like they might be fun.
> 
> View attachment 218166


I thought I knew everything about PCs from this era, but here we go... what is socket 603/604? Based on what I see, it looks like some high-end Pentium 4.


----------



## oobymach (Sep 30, 2021)

Ordered an ssd for the new lappy.






ASUS L410M, 4gb w 64gb ssd. And a new mouse just because. The black marker on the keyboard is covering the formerly bilingual symbols.


----------



## Fouquin (Sep 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I thought I knew everything about PCs from this era, but here we go... what is socket 603/604? Based on what I see, it looks like some high-end Pentium 4.



In this case NetBurst Xeons. Socket 604 existed across multiple chipsets and both NetBurst and Penryn architectures. The board I've been pairing these with is the ASUS PC-DL Deluxe, which is an i875P based dual-socket board, one of a few consumer oriented boards.


----------



## Valantar (Sep 30, 2021)

Nothing ear(1) earbuds




Guess I bought into the hype? My first TWS earbuds, and I wanted ANC without breaking the bank (though I did consider the cheaper Jabra Elite 3s for a second). Barely got them out of the packaging, impressions so far are decent, not fantastic. They're a bit sharp in the high end, which I hope rounds off after some play time, once the membranes wear in. Lower midtones are also a bit weak, but vocals sound great. Bass is fine, reasonably controlled, punchy enough for my tastes, and distinct. Not boomy or muddled at all. But I could see some thinking they are too weak in the lows. Handles complex instrumentation (my preferred track for that) excellently.

ANC seems impressive so far - no pressure feeling with it on, and it did a very good job at blocking out background hum and outside traffic noises while sitting at my desk. No idea how it handles more complicated situations though. Transparency seems fine, though a bit noisy (expected, really).

Pairing was straightforward and had no issues on my Poco X3 NFC, though it apparently doesn't support fast pairing. Oh well, it's a one-off procedure. Haven't tested the signal strength/integrity in any meaningful way. Ear detection play/pause is a tad slower than I would want, but works reliably. The touch controls work well, and I'm extremely happy there's a sliding touch volume control on the "stem" (rather than needing tap gestures for that). The case seems well built and solid, and the magnets that keep it closed and keep the buds in place work well.

The only stand-out negative so far (and it's nothing major): there's a _very_ slight electronic interference noise in my left earbud. It's very faint, only barely audible at the worst, but it's there. I don't really mind - I'll no doubt forget about it, and it's in no way bothersome even when I'm aware of it - it's just not loud enough. I can only really make it out if I have the buds in, no audio playing, and ANC or transparency mode on. ANC off or any type of audio playing, and it's completely unnoticeable. But it's worth being aware of, as I doubt my pair are particularly unique.

Edit: apparently forgot to write 'first' in the third sentence. Derp.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Nothing ear(1) earbuds
> 
> Guess I bought into the hype? My TWS earbuds, and I wanted ANC without breaking the bank (though I did consider the cheaper Jabra Elite 3s for a second). Barely got them out of the packaging, impressions so far are decent, not fantastic. They're a bit sharp in the high end, which I hope rounds off after some play time, once the membranes wear in. Lower midtones are also a bit weak, but vocals sound great. Bass is fine, reasonably controlled, punchy enough for my tastes, and distinct. Not boomy or muddled at all. But I could see some thinking they are too weak in the lows. Handles complex instrumentation (my preferred track for that) excellently.
> 
> ...


I'll be looking to replace my Jabra 65 elites before long. Got them (and am really disappointed) because of a previous Jabra set that had AMAZING noise cancellation for people on calls with me. I could be in a noisy manufacturing plant, and they didn't hear anything except my voice and a _really_ low background hum. How's the sound for people on the other end of a phone call with you?


----------



## Valantar (Sep 30, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> I'll be looking to replace my Jabra 65 elites before long. Got them (and am really disappointed) because of a previous Jabra set that had AMAZING noise cancellation for people on calls with me. I could be in a noisy manufacturing plant, and they didn't hear anything except my voice and a _really_ low background hum. How's the sound for people on the other end of a phone call with you?


No idea, haven't tested that yet. I'll report back when I get around to it, but I don't do many voice calls, so it might be a while. I frankly wouldn't expect them to come close to Jabra in that regard - clear calls is their specialty after all. Weird that the 65s were bad for you - I'm not familiar with them myself, but I've only heard good things about the 75s at least.

BTW the follow-up to the Elite 75 should be launching in a few days, the Elite 7 IIRC. Considered those as well (or specifically the slightly cheaper Elite 7 Active) but landed on the ear(1) due to the price gap (1200SEK vs 2000, the non-active is 2200). I would expect the Elite 7s to be much better than these in most ways, though possibly not value for money.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Sep 30, 2021)

A present to myself. Number 221/300.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Sep 30, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Scared of components and copper driving the prices up so rather than wait got this ordered today.View attachment 218830


Just got a message that apparently they ran out of stock and offered me this if I paid another £75...



Obviously a bright bunch needless to say I cancelled my order and picked up the matx board elsewhere


----------



## Susquehannock (Sep 30, 2021)

EPoX 8rda3i nForce2 ultra 400 motherboard. Working and running Prime95 as I type this. Always wanted one back in the day and they are finally affordable. Unlike the outrageous prices Abit nf7 and ASUS a7n8x command these daze.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 30, 2021)

@Susquehannock
I picked up a A7n8x-e deluxe recently for about $50 in local dosh , came with a CPU and maybe some ram I think , because I tested it with different ram and mothballed it or so to speak.
Well, yes prices may vary : does the motherboard present buldged caps ,even if slightly for example.


----------



## Susquehannock (Sep 30, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> @Susquehannock
> I picked up a A7n8x-e deluxe recently for about $50 in local dosh , came with a CPU and maybe some ram I think , because I tested it with different ram and mothballed it or so to speak.
> Well, yes prices may vary : does the motherboard present buldged caps ,even if slightly for example.


Good to hear. For a time boards like the a7n8x were selling for well over price when brand new. Things seem to have softened somewhat. This EPoX does have one slightly bulging cap by the socket. Doing a re-cap of that board, an a7n8x deluxe, and few others once weather gets colder and have more inside time.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Opera: hot damn, DIP switches on your speakers? you know it's fancy seeing that
> Are they stereo pairs, or you have two "mono" units?


Yeah, they have built in DSPs that allow you to account for speaker placement and room boundaries, though two of those switches are for controlling the LED "KRK" logo, lol.

They are solid in single units so each on is own channel and has its own powersupply.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2021)

On 04.12. 2020 bought a *VIRTUIS Advanced Gaming Keyboard  *to replace/retire my other* VIRTUIS Advanced Gaming Keyboard* 

Until today it was still in its sealed box
















It is an ugly Keyboard but it does the job, had my other one for over 5 years.
I named it the *Batboard  *

Date First Available was 21.08.2013

AND the most ridiculous advertisement i have ever seen in my entire life 










*Designed and optimized for the specific needs of ambitious Gamers *
WTF Speedlink


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 30, 2021)

The most expensive case fans I've ever bought. Paying for them felt like pulling teeth, so I hope they're worth the price over the 3x 120mm Corsairs I have now.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> The most expensive case fans I've ever bought. Paying for them felt like pulling teeth, so I hope they're worth the price over the 3x 120mm Corsairs I have now.
> 
> View attachment 218928



I still have 3 of these 1600 rpm fans in a box here, they were too noisy to me at that speed, I bought them in non-pwm sometime ago so i could use them with the built-in fan controller of my case...

They move air though...


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 30, 2021)

Lost my Ti-84+, so my parents got me a Ti-nSpire CX II CAS as a very early birthday present (birthday is end of March but I do need a calculator for stats and I got tired of borrowing one from school).
I named it the ChadCalc.


Spoiler



Don't have a picture of mine specifically yet but here's the Wikipedia picture of it: 





Currently loading it up with games so I have stuff to do during the PSAT.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 30, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I still have 3 of these 1600 rpm fans in a box here, they were too noisy to me at that speed, I bought them in non-pwm sometime ago so i could use them with the built-in fan controller of my case...
> 
> They move air though...


I have high hopes of this PWM version. They're definitely not gonna run at full speed.  Though the 28-ish dBA on the datasheet didn't seem that loud.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Paying for them felt like pulling teeth, so I hope they're worth the price over the 3x 120mm Corsairs I have now.


Because the corsair aren't more expensive?


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 30, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Because the corsair aren't more expensive?


Actually, they aren't - two of them came pre-installed with my case, and I found the third one on the bottom of my drawer. I'm not even sure which model they are.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Actually, they aren't - two of them came pre-installed with my case, and I found the third one on the bottom of my drawer. I'm not even sure which model they are.


Then those aren't the LL120 RGB/LL140 RGB series which are expensive, i spent €407,93  for all my corsair fans.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> Currently loading it up with games so I have stuff to do during the PSAT.


Not enough of a challenge for you?


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not enough of a challenge for you?


I take tests faster than the average person and last time I took it I spent 2/3 of the time waiting.
It's 2 years later, so unless the difficulty goes up with grade level (not sure) I'll spend more time waiting.
Might as well get in some Diagonal Mario 2 practice!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> On 04.12. 2020 bought a *VIRTUIS Advanced Gaming Keyboard  *to replace/retire my other* VIRTUIS Advanced Gaming Keyboard*
> 
> Until today it was still in its sealed box
> 
> ...


pUlSaTiNg bReAtHiNg eFeCt!

AMazon told me this old order was progressing... i have hope


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 1, 2021)

I keep getting emails in Thai about my motherboard 1st one got me excited but it translated to "we have seen your order"......2nd one was a hour ago or so I thought it might have been shipped no..."we have boxed your order"


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2021)

finally arrived


----------



## plastiscɧ (Oct 1, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> is that glass monitor stand?
> looks pretty good but glass on glass makes my anxiety higher


it is, was pretty hard to find a big enough and stable one..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> finally arrived
> 
> View attachment 219033


Getting your football on, eh?


----------



## oobymach (Oct 2, 2021)

New lappy's shiny guts with new ssd. There was no ssd screw so I borrowed one from a pcb.




And the specs.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 2, 2021)

This thing is way better than I initially expected + after watching some YouTube reviews. Worth some good money picking it up lightly used and still has almost 2 years of warranty.
Now I guess I need some time to make the correct microphone settings + get used to the THX Spatial Audio in-game.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 2, 2021)

Me:






Also Me:


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

Me


----------



## BlackSun59 (Oct 3, 2021)

Two items. First is a new Motorola G Play smartphone, and the second is a pre-order for a Yamaha CD-S303 compact disc player for my stereo system.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 3, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I still have 3 of these 1600 rpm fans in a box here, they were too noisy to me at that speed, I bought them in non-pwm sometime ago so i could use them with the built-in fan controller of my case...
> 
> They move air though...


I've just installed them with the plastic/rubber anti-vibration mounts. I only realised afterwards that I can't use my case's magnetic dust filters this way. Oh well...  

First impressions: they're extremely silent! I'm using them with my motherboard's standard PWM setting controlled by motherboard temp. The standard ones bottom out at about 200 rpm (I've never seen such a low fan rpm in my life), and the high speed ones at about 400. Combined with 0 rpm vga fans, a 0 rpm psu fan and the Shadow Rock LP on the CPU, the computer is virtually silent at idle. Not bad.  Can't wait to see load temps and noise!


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 3, 2021)

i need a cheap router and just for small room
actually i never use this brand before but the features looks promising for low end router


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 3, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 219270
> i need a cheap router and just for small room
> actually i never use this brand before but the features looks promising for low end router



If you're from Indonesia then this brand shouldn't be too rare. It's quite common over here in my country actually.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 3, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I've just installed them with the plastic/rubber anti-vibration mounts. I only realised afterwards that I can't use my case's magnetic dust filters this way. Oh well...
> 
> First impressions: they're extremely silent! I'm using them with my motherboard's standard PWM setting controlled by motherboard temp. The standard ones bottom out at about 200 rpm (I've never seen such a low fan rpm in my life), and the high speed ones at about 400. Combined with 0 rpm vga fans, a 0 rpm psu fan and the Shadow Rock LP on the CPU, the computer is virtually silent at idle. Not bad.  Can't wait to see load temps and noise!



I'm very sensitive in fan noise since I have my PC at about 50cm near me on my desk, I'm also using PWM fans now.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 3, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> If you're from Indonesia then this brand shouldn't be too rare. It's quite common over here in my country actually.


yeah, but mostly people prefer like tplink, asus or tenda, some prefer dlink and so far i have no experience with totolink router
i know as low end router you can't expect too much but for mid traffic it performs pretty well


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 219270
> i need a cheap router and just for small room
> actually i never use this brand before but the features looks promising for low end router


Try not to find out what T-O-T-O means in Spanish ( Dominican Republic )


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 3, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, but mostly people prefer like tplink, asus or tenda, some prefer dlink and so far i have no experience with totolink router
> i know as low end router you can't expect too much but for mid traffic it performs pretty well



True, those are more well-known brands, I agree. 
If it works for you then that's great, it's a decent brand that is working to expand its influence as far as I know.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

All though tp-link does have its own issues I've found them reliable especially compared to d-link who has yet to produce a router that has lasted me more than 18months totolink pops up on my online marketplace time to time here in Asia bit I'm yet to try anything by them.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> All though tp-link does have its own issues I've found them reliable especially compared to d-link who has yet to produce a router that has lasted me more than 18months totolink pops up on my online marketplace time to time here in Asia bit I'm yet to try anything by them.



D-Link used to be good as far as I can remember, however nowadays I might just buy something from TP-Link tbh.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> D-Link used to be good as far as I can remember, however nowadays I might just buy something from TP-Link tbh.


They outsourced production and it went down the pan where as TP-Link produce themselves and for other companies. D-link still seem to have the advantage when it comes to performance but as I said reliability is shocking.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> They outsourced production and it went down the pan where as TP-Link produce themselves and for other companies. D-link still seem to have the advantage when it comes to performance but as I said reliability is shocking.



Nice to know, thanks!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Christmas Eve



I normally hammer out pc builds but I'll take my time and do a project log/case review to post here.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 4, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I'm very sensitive in fan noise since I have my PC at about 50cm near me on my desk, I'm also using PWM fans now.


My pc is roughly the same distance and I've tested so many fans, both 3 and 4 pin, the choice is always 3-pin. Many if not all 4-pin (PWM) have this chrunching (or is it moaning?) sound at low rpm, that drives me nuts. But to each there own.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

Mines about 20cm from where i sit, pretty quiet.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 4, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> My pc is roughly the same distance and I've tested so many fans, both 3 and 4 pin, the choice is always 3-pin. Many if not all 4-pin (PWM) have this chrunching (or is it moaning?) sound at low rpm, that drives me nuts. But to each there own.


I'm happy to report that these be quiet! fans make absolutely no noise at low rpm. I have to look at my PC to see if they're still spinning.  On the negative side, they're not cheap.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

Idle my fans run at about 600-700 rpm


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 4, 2021)

I'm cheating I know. But tomorrow it's me and the wiring.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

So I waited just under 12hours for my delivery slot today, pacing round the house muttering to myself and looking at stuff I would like online. At one point my wife overheard me say "I could make that easy" obviously I was annoying her so she said "go on then and leave me alone" poor women didn't realize it was a 10minute job it's not pretty but it works.


A quick home made battery eliminator for my digital camera, an old usb power cable, a stick of nylon,2 screws and some heatshrink.
Anyway it came at 8pm


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 4, 2021)

Netgear RAX20 to replace my WNDR4300.

That giant box behind is the one they used to ship it. You could fit 10 of those inside it and still have room to spare.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 4, 2021)

A second hand A10 7800, now i have this Oldschool Hardware:

Athlon II 620 x4 (unlocked L3) + Board + 8 GB RAM 1066

A8 3800 + Board + 8 GB RAM 1866
A8 5500 + Board + 16 GB RAM 2133
A8 7600 + Board + 16 GB RAM 2133

A10 5700 + Board + 16GB RAM 2400
A10 7800 + Board + 32GB RAM 2400



A10 Rules: Crysis Remastered 720p, Medium = 30 FPS, but Textures on "Can it Run Crysis" it take more than 8 GB RAM for the IGP, take that poor 4 and 6GB Cards


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 4, 2021)

3 hours with a few smoke breaks and it's done. Still need to take a few more photos of packaging for the case and write it all up so I will most likely post the project log/case review tomorrow.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 4, 2021)

InWin Case?


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 4, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Netgear RAX20 to replace my WNDR4300.
> 
> That giant box behind is the one they used to ship it. You could fit 10 of those inside it and still have room to spare.


I'll pay for shipping if that 4300 is a v1  ::wink::wink::


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 4, 2021)

1freedude said:


> I'll pay for shipping if that 4300 is a v1  ::wink::wink::


What's so special about v1?


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 4, 2021)

It has an image made by dd-wrt that allows superchannel use.  I can use it with my other two for radio experiments.  One has to buy the license, but its $11.  Small price for extended baseband.  It use to be extended channels, now it lets you define exact freqs on low and high limit, non-channelized.  Way cool, but you have to know what those freqs are used for.  Eventually, I'm gonna put a thread together about superchannel in networking and security.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2021)

Guess which order amazon finally shipped, at the wrong price?










If anyone wants to try, they currently have the 2TB listed as $800Au and the 4TB as $500Au (But they cancelled my last attempt)
WD_Black 4TB AN1500 NVMe Internal Gaming SSD Add-in-Card - Gen3 PCIe, Up to 6500 MB/s - WDS400T1X0L


Correct aussie price:


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 4, 2021)

Stepson managed to snag a PS5 which are apparently as rare as hens' teeth! (For him, not me)


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 5, 2021)

Corsair RM750x PSU for my gaming rig. I've seen nothing but good reviews of this unit, at 50% load its 12v rail is as efficient as some platinum grade PSUs of similar wattage. 
The older Silverstone ST60F-TI (600w) would trip out & cut the system power when playing the outer worlds on ultra 2K
Similar power consumption levels (350-375w) were observed in FO4 on ultra 2K settings too, however that game never shut the system down during sessions. 
Anyway, I'm not worried always nice to have another extra proven PSU in the house!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 5, 2021)

Nothing big. I got a usb gigabit Lan as my gigabyte motherboard Lan keeps having issues of slow speed and dropping off. Been frustrated with my motherboard lan even with updated drivers still getting that issue. It is fairly nice quality type C generic gigabit Lan with an aluminium casing and braided cable. Did a quick test and got 1 gigabit speed from my laptop.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Stepson managed to snag a PS5 which are apparently as rare as hens' teeth! (For him, not me)
> View attachment 219498


Digital Edition isnt rare here u can get it for 420-450€, the Disc Version is very rare 700€++++


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Guess which order amazon finally shipped, at the wrong price?
> 
> View attachment 219490
> 
> ...



make sure to refuse delivery lol



Splinterdog said:


> Stepson managed to snag a PS5 which are apparently as rare as hens' teeth! (For him, not me)
> View attachment 219498



lucky!  still trying myself! however, I was lucky enough to get my Switch OLED pre-order in on launch day... that should be here in less than a week. I can play it sometimes at work too... so it works out great for me anyway being portable... hope Sony makes a new PSP OLED someday.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Corsair RM750x PSU for my gaming rig. I've seen nothing but good reviews of this unit, at 50% load its 12v rail is as efficient as some platinum grade PSUs of similar wattage.
> The older Silverstone ST60F-TI (600w) would trip out & cut the system power when playing the outer worlds on ultra 2K
> Similar power consumption levels (350-375w) were observed in FO4 on ultra 2K settings too, however that game never shut the system down during sessions.
> Anyway, I'm not worried always nice to have another extra proven PSU in the house!
> ...


I have that PSU. occasionally i can manage some coil whine out of it with the 3090, but it's an amazing unit

edit: oh wait i have the platinum version, i doubt theres much difference


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Digital Edition isnt rare here u can get it for 420-450€, the Disc Version is very rare 700€++++


I think it's the disk version and he paid about $1200, which isn't too bad for this country.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Guess which order amazon finally shipped, at the wrong price?
> 
> View attachment 219490
> 
> ...


Is that not the price of the 2 TB? The best thing about that card is the controller. You can change drives (as long as they are the same) and it will even work in a x4 electrical slot (reduced speed). I am interested to see your numbers. I saw an increase when I put the 2 drives in an ASUS M2 adapter (Gen 3).


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I think it's the disk version and he paid about $1200, which isn't too bad for this country.
> View attachment 219542


From the side it looks like the digital Version sry my fault, ok 1200$ this insane.

But on the other hand, what GPU did u get for 1200$ 3060TI or 3070? and thats only the GPU



Personally i dont pay this prices, a PS4 with 1TB SSD is still good for a 1080p TV, maybe ill buy me a 2. Hand PS4 Pro for 250€


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 5, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> From the side it looks like the digital Version sry my fault, ok 1200$ this insane.
> 
> But on the other hand, what GPU did u get for 1200$ 3060TI or 3070? and thats only the GPU
> 
> ...


PS5 digital has black box - easy to identify.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 5, 2021)

Hmm ok i dont knew that, now u see my interest to buy overpriced things like a PS5


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> From the side it looks like the digital Version sry my fault, ok 1200$ this insane.
> 
> But on the other hand, what GPU did u get for 1200$ 3060TI or 3070? and thats only the GPU
> 
> ...


Well, I'm not sure because I didn't choose it and in this day and age you grab what you can get, apparently. It's got an 825GB SSD and you can use DVDs in it.
My knowledge of consoles is limited I'm afraid because I've never used one.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 5, 2021)

Ok


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I think it's the disk version and he paid about $1200, which isn't too bad for this country.
> View attachment 219542


Disc version is the better option IMHO.



Chomiq said:


> PS5 digital has black box - easy to identify.


Not all of them. Stateside both are available in white.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 5, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I'm happy to report that these be quiet! fans make absolutely no noise at low rpm. I have to look at my PC to see if they're still spinning.  On the negative side, they're not cheap.



Twas my reaction as well the first time I fired up the Dark Rock Pro 4 and my SW3 120mm fans. I thought I had two defective products


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 6, 2021)

Coming soon:






Google has already put Amazon to shame by shipping the item a day after I ordered it. My family has an Amazon purchase made at the end of September that _still _hasn't shipped.

EDIT: Damn, says it's arriving on the 6th. Amazon, take notes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 6, 2021)

Someone made an oops when entering the price. Sadly I could only get one ordered before the price was fixed.  I checked the warranty with Seagate and it is indeed a brand new drive with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Someone made an oops when entering the price. Sadly I could only get one ordered before the price was fixed.  I checked the warranty with Seagate and it is indeed a brand new drive with a 5 year warranty.
> 
> View attachment 219641
> View attachment 219642


Nice! That'll last you a while.


----------



## outpt (Oct 6, 2021)

Just bought a Corsair 850W modular PS. It will be a few days getting here  Also buying a R9 5900x very soon. I think my gaming days are numbered.


----------



## Anth0789 (Oct 6, 2021)

Bought a new PSU since my Corsair AX1200 was getting old, Bought a Seasonic FOCUS Plus 850W Gold, and a new case to replace my old Coolermaster Cosmos 2.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm patiently awaiting the release of the Canon RF 100-400mm ƒ/5.6-8 IS USM Lens that I've pre-ordered. A modest $650 for a super-telephoto zoom lens isn't too bad. The aperture is a little small, but I'm not spending $2,800 on something wider. Yes, that's $2,800 for a single lens.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> but I'm not spending $2,700 on something wider. Yes, that's $2,700 for a single lens.


Oh, they get MUCH pricier than that...


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 6, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Someone made an oops when entering the price. Sadly I could only get one ordered before the price was fixed.  I checked the warranty with Seagate and it is indeed a brand new drive with a 5 year warranty.
> 
> View attachment 219641
> View attachment 219642



Thanks for posting that!  I've been watching the 14-18TB of that model and was concerned about the warranty status from that vendor.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, they get MUCH pricier than that...


The most expensive RF mount lens I've seen is around $3200. I haven't seen any lenses more than that. The R5 camera body is mad expensive though. That's the cost of a 46MP full-frame camera though. Being an ameteur, I can't justify that. 

Edit: Either way, the 24-105mm I'm using now is doing just fine. This was at max zoom and cropped from the kit lens.




Edit 2: I lied, I did see one super-telephoto prime lens that was something like $13,000. I just don't typically look at those.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Edit 2: I lied, I did see one super-telephoto prime lens that was something like $13,000. I just don't typically look at those.


I was about to mention a friend of mine who spent nearly $12000 on a lens a few years ago. Granted that's his profession so it's understandable, but still, $12000! Seriously, spent less on a car I bought for one of the kids recently and that was only $5800..


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 6, 2021)

I guess I should post some actual tech though, like the 35mm sensor that I'm taking these pictures with. Looking at pictures side by side taken with the phone just shows how much of a difference the size of the sensor can make.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 6, 2021)

My brother was mad into photography some years ago, iirc he spent £3k+ on some leica camera


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! That'll last you a while.


We'll see, I'm kind of a data hoarder. I'm dumping a full 6TB drive onto it right now so I can use the 6TB in my RAID array.


weekendgeek said:


> Thanks for posting that!  I've been watching the 14-18TB of that model and was concerned about the warranty status from that vendor.


Yeah, it was my first time ordering from them. Previous 3rd party sellers I've order drives from sent me drives that were OEM pulls or shucked from external drives that didn't have a warranty through Seagate. I figured this would be no different, but it actually had a warranty with Seagate.  I think the chances are better to get a drive with a warranty when buying an Exos because they aren't sold inside external drives, so that eliminates that source. But they are sold to OEMs for use in servers, so it's possible to get an OEM drive, and Seagate does track that sort of thing.  I was looking specifically at the 14TB drive because it uses CMR while the 18TB uses SMR. I don't mind SMR drives, but I'll be writing huge amounts of data to this drive daily since this drive houses my system image backups that all of my computers perform nightly. So it writes about 1TB of data a day.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 6, 2021)

For my Bed 87€




newtekie1 said:


> Someone made an oops when entering the price. Sadly I could only get one ordered before the price was fixed.  I checked the warranty with Seagate and it is indeed a brand new drive with a 5 year warranty.


178$ for 14TB


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> Is that not the price of the 2 TB? The best thing about that card is the controller. You can change drives (as long as they are the same) and it will even work in a x4 electrical slot (reduced speed). I am interested to see your numbers. I saw an increase when I put the 2 drives in an ASUS M2 adapter (Gen 3).


They gave me the price of the 1TB, on the 4TB model (aussie prices are higher, dunno why)

And yes it's gunna be interesting to test out, i have an 8x slot and a 4x slot i can use... pity its not a 4.0 device


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Twas my reaction as well the first time I fired up the Dark Rock Pro 4 and my SW3 120mm fans. I thought I had two defective products


On that thought, I might upgrade my Shadow Rock LP to a Shadow Rock TF2 (or even a Silent Loop 2) later, just to see how much juice I can get out of my computer without increasing its noise. 



Anth0789 said:


> Bought a new PSU since my Corsair AX1200 was getting old, Bought a Seasonic FOCUS Plus 850W Gold, and a new case to replace my old Coolermaster Cosmos 2.


I've had many different brands of PSUs, but I've never been as happy as I am with my Prime Ultra Platinum 550W. The 12-year warranty is unmatched as well.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 6, 2021)

A new Black Berry Passport...

Yeah os 10.3 and only apps for Android 4 work


----------



## RealKGB (Oct 6, 2021)

Undertale!


Spoiler








Already at Omega Flowey after 2 days.
I expect to be on Omega Flowey for another week or so.

Yes I know something looks off (buttons on screen?), that's because this is on iOS and iPhones don't have buttons and joysticks.
I'm not sure exactly how they've accomplished this unofficial iOS port - I think they're using the PS Vita base? Not sure.

Works though so I'm happy!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2021)

One of these....







Because I need one to hotwire my QNAP with a 100ohm resistor due to the intel CPU having the C2000 flaw.

::EDIT::

The hotwire was successful thanks to the internet. According to the guides its only a temporary fix as the CPU will continue to degrade but the server is back up and rolling for now


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 6, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> One of these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every proper techy should have one. Reminds me, mine probably could use new batteries.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 6, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Every proper techy should have one. Reminds me, mine probably could use new batteries.



Well i dont really know how to use them per se and i dont really do a lot of testing of electrical components. For me a soldering iron was more useful as i have replaced batteries in multiple devices with it.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 7, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I guess I should post some actual tech though, like the 35mm sensor that I'm taking these pictures with. Looking at pictures side by side taken with the phone just shows how much of a difference the size of the sensor can make.


Eh, I doubt that. Not saying that they are equal in terms of quality, but in decent lighting there's no reason why phone wouldn't take decent pictures. Some years ago, when phones had next to none post processing (and obviously none of those e-waste 2-5 MP macro or depth cameras), phone pictures could look really good. Might not be exactly as good as DSLR, but surprisingly close. Current phones may never reach great pictures, due to usually awful or just okay post processing. It doesn't matter what you buy, Pixel, iPhone, S21, they all alter pictures so much that you can tell it's not a faithful representation. Here's an edited picture from Galaxy A50 (ultra wide lenses):




You can tell that sensor is somewhat potent, but is crippled by few things. First of all is picture size. Before editing in Paint.net, picture was under 2 MB in size. For 3264x1836 picture (8MP), 2 megabytes are really low (my previous phone also had 8 MP sensor and pictures were 4-7 MB big, meanwhile with overridden settings, they would get to 45-55 MB in size, the losses in Galaxy A50 are massive). Picture underwent a massive lossy JPEG compression. When looking at it, you can tell that it had some smoothing applied to hide JPEG artifacting. As compensation, picture was oversharpened. I also suspect that bright whites and deep blacks are somewhat crushed to compensate for graininess. Other than that, post processing overexposed this picture, but to some degree I managed to fix it.

I don't know if it's of any value, but it's not really a sensors that are poor in phones. They were poor in 2000s, when 0.3 MP sensors dominated and 2 MP in phones were rare. Their physical size was likely smaller too. But today, it's not the sensors that are limiting factor, but rather a very aggressive picture processing. A digital camera, with exactly the same senor, but without annoying Samsung's post-processing and overly aggressive compression, could take way better pictures. Sensor is only a limiting factor if picture is clearly grainy, lacks resolution, has awful dynamic range. Lenses, only when stuff is not in focus, not sharp enough or you don't get that bokeh pizzaz.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Eh, I doubt that. Not saying that they are equal in terms of quality, but in decent lighting there's no reason why phone wouldn't take decent pictures. Some years ago, when phones had next to none post processing (and obviously none of those e-waste 2-5 MP macro or depth cameras), phone pictures could look really good. Might not be exactly as good as DSLR, but surprisingly close. Current phones may never reach great pictures, due to usually awful or just okay post processing. It doesn't matter what you buy, Pixel, iPhone, S21, they all alter pictures so much that you can tell it's not a faithful representation. Here's an edited picture from Galaxy A50 (ultra wide lenses):
> View attachment 219769
> 
> You can tell that sensor is somewhat potent, but is crippled by few things. First of all is picture size. Before editing in Paint.net, picture was under 2 MB in size. For 3264x1836 picture (8MP), 2 megabytes are really low (my previous phone also had 8 MP sensor and pictures were 4-7 MB big, meanwhile with overridden settings, they would get to 45-55 MB in size, the losses in Galaxy A50 are massive). Picture underwent a massive lossy JPEG compression. When looking at it, you can tell that it had some smoothing applied to hide JPEG artifacting. As compensation, picture was oversharpened. I also suspect that bright whites and deep blacks are somewhat crushed to compensate for graininess. Other than that, post processing overexposed this picture, but to some degree I managed to fix it.
> ...


You're not wrong, but where it really shows is in low light conditions. I'm actually very happy with the quality of the pictures on my iPhone 11 Pro Max when there is a lot of light and one of the 3 lenses has the zoom I want. The problem is that while the aperture of the lens is really pretty wide on the phone, the size of the sensor is the real issue. Even if you can cram 26MP into a small sensor, that still limits the amount of light that the sensor can absorb. The advantage of the full frame sensor, even over APS-C, is the size. The bigger the sensor, the bigger the pixel on the sensor, which means a larger area for light to be collected. So while I completely understand where you're coming from, there are some huge differences. Also with that said, I can't even upload a full resolution picture from my camera to TPU because it'd be a 22MB jpeg and I tend to capture both jpeg + raw.

As a downscaled example, here is a picture of the night sky at ISO 6400 and a 8s shutter speed at a full 1.8ƒ aperture with a 50mm lens. Try doing that with a phone. Mind you, I scaled this down from the original 6240x4160.




...and that was with a cheap $200 lens.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 7, 2021)

The view from that bench is nice. Good shot.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> The view from that bench is nice. Good shot.


Totally. It's shots like that which made me want to get the camera.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 7, 2021)

My new daily driver flash drive came today. Well, the parts to make it did at least. It's a cheap 10Gbps NVMe to USB enclosure off aliexpress and a 512GB WD SN530 4420 SSD. A standard flash drive included in pictures for size comparison.

I'm actually impressed with the enclosure. It's all metal, came with thermal pads and the cap uses magnets to hold itself close very securely.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 7, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> You're not wrong, but where it really shows is in low light conditions.


Then phones are insufficient. The key to decent pictures with phones is as much light as possible. It's not necessarily with phones, but with any small sensor. Just for reference, A50's ultra wide sensor is just 13mm, which is really tiny for camera. Meanwhile, full frame sensor is 35 mm.




Aquinus said:


> I'm actually very happy with the quality of the pictures on my iPhone 11 Pro Max when there is a lot of light and one of the 3 lenses has the zoom I want. The problem is that while the aperture of the lens is really pretty wide on the phone, the size of the sensor is the real issue. Even if you can cram 26MP into a small sensor, that still limits the amount of light that the sensor can absorb. The advantage of the full frame sensor, even over APS-C, is the size. The bigger the sensor, the bigger the pixel on the sensor, which means a larger area for light to be collected. So while I completely understand where you're coming from, there are some huge differences.


More like huge differences in different scenarios. Bigger sensor won't do much if you are taking a landscape picture in daylight.




Aquinus said:


> As a downscaled example, here is a picture of the night sky at ISO 6400 and a 8s shutter speed at a full 1.8ƒ aperture. Try doing that with a phone. Mind you, I scaled this down from the original 6240x4160.
> View attachment 219777
> 
> ...and that was with a cheap $200 lens.


Not going to happen on phone and I personally have never seen sky like that even in village. When it comes to phones, it's about making them practical, cheap and portable. In many scenarios phones can take decent pictures, if sensor isn't crippled by anything else. Phones can do 85% of all pictures well, meanwhile a DSLR does that well and those last 15%. The problem with DSLRs or mirrorless cameras is mostly price. You say that 200 dollars for single lens is cheap. Well I trust you, that they are relatively cheap, but that's very expensive for fancy tube with pieces of glass. And that's "cheap". Photography in itself can become obscenely expensive hobby very fast and I personally hate that. Another problem with DSLR is their size. Not sure about others, but I can just take my phone with me when I go to park and if i find something interesting looking, I can just snap a picture and be done with it, meanwhile if yo use DSLR, you have to plan if you will take it, then you have to haul 1-2 kg plastic-metal brick with you, likely with suitcase for lenses. Also you look weird or attract unwanted attention with DSLR. I personally just couldn't stand owning a DSLR or mirrorless camera. And with phones being adequate, they are alright for replacing DSLRs in such scenarios, which to me are like 95% of all scenarios. A good balance between quality, portability and attracting unwanted attention is a digital camera, but the whole idea of getting one kinda falls apart, when you realize that you have to plan when you will take it with yourself, as it is a brick that you don't have a reason to haul with yourself unintentionally. Therefore, for many people phone camera(s) are their main photography tool. Even for pros that perhaps found a nice place to take a picture, but forgot to haul their DSLR, a phone is an essential tool. DSLRs have their technological dominance and their place, but time has shown that not just tech specs matter. That and that smaller sensors can be great for many occasions. Some compact digital cameras some with replicable lenses and they do a fine job. I remember learning in my photography lectures, that there was a famous photographer, who made camera himself from random parts and household items, including toilet paper tube. Obviously, that's ridiculous and he sure looked like a homeless man with that thing, but he managed to take some decent pictures. Then there are old cameras, SLRs. Those can be made really cheaply, but they still have good picture quality, mostly due to not needing a digital sensor and instead using special photographic paper.



Aquinus said:


> Totally. It's shots like that which made me want to get the camera.


Thanks, but I'm not so sure about getting a camera bit. It was taken with phone. I feel that most challenging thing in photography really isn't the gear you use, but finding shots or knowing how to compose one. If you have ideas or at least can spot good picture taking locations, then even phone is totally adequate.

Here's another random picture that I took while going home from uni:



Again, Galaxy A50 with ultrawide camera.

And another photo, finally from main camera:



Also crudely practical place to be at for me. Me and my class had a lecture outside about landscape and we were at university's arboretum.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> More like huge differences in different scenarios. Bigger sensor won't do much if you are taking a landscape picture in daylight.


Well, maybe. It depends on what you're trying to do. A good landscape picture is going to have different characteristics than a portrait. The depth of field for each of those are very different and you're going to control that with the aperture. Focusing on a single subject is good for a wide aperture which is what the phones really need to capture the most light. The issue with landscape is that at a narrow aperture you're not letting nearly as much light hit the sensor, so you're still running under a low-light situation, which is why landscape pictures with phones aren't crystal clear. One of the biggest reasons I wanted to switch was because images of the sky (which is well lit,) wasn't captured well with the phone. This is actually a case where I want to take pictures side by side with the camera and phone, because it will be a lot more obvious when seeing the same image from both devices.



The red spirit said:


> Not going to happen on phone and I personally have never seen sky like that even in village. When it comes to phones, it's about making them practical, cheap and portable. In many scenarios phones can take decent pictures, if sensor isn't crippled by anything else. Phones can do 85% of all pictures well, meanwhile a DSLR does that well and those last 15%. The problem with DSLRs or mirrorless cameras is mostly price. You say that 200 dollars for single lens is cheap. Well I trust you, that they are relatively cheap, but that's very expensive for fancy tube with pieces of glass. And that's "cheap". Photography in itself can become obscenely expensive hobby very fast and I personally hate that. Another problem with DSLR is their size. Not sure about others, but I can just take my phone with me when I go to park and if i find something interesting looking, I can just snap a picture and be done with it, meanwhile if yo use DSLR, you have to plan if you will take it, then you have to haul 1-2 kg plastic-metal brick with you, likely with suitcase for lenses. Also you look weird or attract unwanted attention with DSLR. I personally just couldn't stand owning a DSLR or mirrorless camera. And with phones being adequate, they are alright for replacing DSLRs in such scenarios, which to me are like 95% of all scenarios. A good balance between quality, portability and attracting unwanted attention is a digital camera, but the whole idea of getting one kinda falls apart, when you realize that you have to plan when you will take it with yourself, as it is a brick that you don't have a reason to haul with yourself unintentionally. Therefore, for many people phone camera(s) are their main photography tool. Even for pros that perhaps found a nice place to take a picture, but forgot to haul their DSLR, a phone is an essential tool. DSLRs have their technological dominance and their place, but time has shown that not just tech specs matter. That and that smaller sensors can be great for many occasions. Some compact digital cameras some with replicable lenses and they do a fine job. I remember learning in my photography lectures, that there was a famous photographer, who made camera himself from random parts and household items, including toilet paper tube. Obviously, that's ridiculous and he sure looked like a homeless man with that thing, but he managed to take some decent pictures. Then there are old cameras, SLRs. Those can be made really cheaply, but they still have good picture quality, mostly due to not needing a digital sensor and instead using special photographic paper.


The naked human eye isn't going to see that, but that's kind of the point. It's also a reason why I pre-ordered the super-telephoto zoom lens. Also FWIW, the Canon EOS RP was _only_ $1,000 for the body, which is actually insanely good for a full-frame camera. You're right, it's an expensive hobby... but so are computers. We're in the expensive hobby business. 

There is a difference between doing it for fun and doing it for a hobby. It's almost like the difference between gaming on a mainstream card and a high-end card. Either way, I like having options. Even more when I can afford them.  



The red spirit said:


> And another photo, finally from main camera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not bad. It actually reminds me of one I took recently.




Edit: As a side note, I'm scaling all of these to a max of 2048 pixel width to make TPU happy.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> My new daily driver flash drive came today. Well, the parts to make it did at least. It's a cheap 10Gbps NVMe to USB enclosure off aliexpress and a 512GB WD SN530 4420 SSD. A standard flash drive included in pictures for size comparison.
> 
> I'm actually impressed with the enclosure. It's all metal, came with thermal pads and the cap uses magnets to hold itself close very securely.
> 
> ...


That enclosure looks better than my branded one, my only problem is my NVME drive has ~650MB/s writes so it doesnt quite live up to the full speed


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 7, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Well, maybe. It depends on what you're trying to do. A good landscape picture is going to have different characteristics than a portrait. The depth of field for each of those are very different and you're going to control that with the aperture. Focusing on a single subject is good for a wide aperture which is what the phones really need to capture the most light. The issue with landscape is that at a narrow aperture you're not letting nearly as much light hit the sensor, so you're still running under a low-light situation, which is why landscape pictures with phones aren't crystal clear. One of the biggest reasons I wanted to switch was because images of the sky (which is well lit,) wasn't captured well with the phone. This is actually a case where I want to take pictures side by side with the camera and phone, because it will be a lot more obvious when seeing the same image from both devices.


I think, that you should start a thread of side by side shot of phone vs DSLR. That could be an interesting to look at.

But when it comes to bokeh...  I'm not a fan of it. Technically it's a flaw of lenses, but then sometimes it looks interesting, but then you have millions of people not understanding it and soiling its reputation, then you get phone companies scrambling to put random e-waste that they can find to make bokeh cheap, then it starts to look generally trashy and unpleasant, then you have MKBHD being judgmental about what is real bokeh and what is artificial bokeh, then people lose a sight of what is good looking bokeh and if it's even worth it at all... And the last bit is that many people actually liek whole scene in focus, because human eyes do bokeh naturally. It's such a can of worms. I don't usually like it, but when it is done in pleasant way, I have to admit that it looks good. But I wouldn't really seek gear that can pull it off as it barely matters to me. So eh.




Aquinus said:


> The naked human eye isn't going to see that, but that's kind of the point. It's also a reason why I pre-ordered the super-telephoto zoom lens.


My dad bought a DSLR some time ago. I have looked at it, used it a bit, really started to dislike it, but I started taking some "impossible to see with human eyes" pictures and it's fun. Still most of the time it just gathers dust, while I may take over 1k pictures during a year, DSLR will only get enough attention to make a dozen of pictures per year. I can say that he still haven't used it outdoors, only indoors and mostly for aquarium pictures, which for some reason are difficult to take with that particular DSLR. A bit sad thing is that his old digital camera (IXUS 85) often produces better pictures in same conditions. Thankfully it's not my money, but so far that Canon clunker is disappointing. 




Aquinus said:


> Also FWIW, the Canon EOS RP was _only_ $1,000 for the body, which is actually insanely good for a full-frame camera. You're right, it's an expensive hobby... but so are computers. We're in the expensive hobby business.


I'm not sure about that. For me, computer is quite cheap. I used FX 6300 and GTX 650 Ti for at least 5 years, I upgraded to i5 10400F and RX 580 and plant to use this config for minimum of 4 years more. If you calculate actual cost per year of such hardware, it's not really expensive. How expensive this hobby is, depends on choices of hardware. I think that there's an equivalent of that in photography too. I don't know exactly what it would be, but perhaps a compact digital camera with interchangeable lenses. If you buy few lenses, you most likely can fulfill all your photography needs and since digital cameras don't really get obsolete, you can buy once and use it for decades. Your only expenses will be battery replacements and perhaps an upgrade to bigger capacity memory card, that's it. If you get a camera for 500 USD and bunch of lenses for 300 USD and then keep using them for 10 years, then it's only 80 USD per year. Since there isn't anything that could make it obsolete, you may be able to keep it for even 20 years if you won't bore yourself to death with it, then it's just 40 USD per year. Many Americans make 30k USD per year, so 80 or 40 USD isn't all that much. I'm probably way off with pricing as I have never looked at prices of digital cameras with interchangeable lenses and their lense prices, but if that is actually possible, then it could be a great way to make a hobby cheap. That or just buying DSLR used for cheap, since they depreciate a lot.



Aquinus said:


> There is a difference between doing it for fun and doing it for a hobby. It's almost like the difference between gaming on a mainstream card and a high-end card. Either way, I like having options. Even more when I can afford them.


I have always taken mainstream option. I just find that high end option fails to meaningfully deliver enough more to justify their expense and now that options are gone, it's just nice to have anything decent at all.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> They gave me the price of the 1TB, on the 4TB model (aussie prices are higher, dunno why)
> 
> And yes it's gunna be interesting to test out, i have an 8x slot and a 4x slot i can use... pity its not a 4.0 device


I know a 4.0 card would be insane! The funny thing is that I benched the card (1 TB) and got around 6500 seq in the x8 slot. I then put 2 SX8200 Pro in it, they gave me around 5000 seq. I put it in the x4 slot on my X570 Strix-E and it gets around 2500 but gives me all 4TB of storage. I then put the 2 500GB drives in an Asus M2 adapter card (Gen 3) but put them into the x8 slot. My seq went up to 6980 which blew me away. I copied Assassin's Creed Valhalla from a RAID 0 SATA drive and I saw maximum writes of 2.9 GB/s. It actually is making my Windows 11 Epic reinstall a little less painless moving files between drives. It is interesting that Windows sees the controller. I assume you can put as much storage as you like?  The drives can be easily formatted in disk manager. I am really interested to see what your access to other hardware illustrates what this can do.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 7, 2021)

Not really a tech purchase but I bought 100kg of chicken and threw my back out putting it in the freezer so I haven't posted my project log/case review and had a nightmare setting up new motherboard,switching ISP plans and downloading drivers. Went from 450/450 on a 500/500 connection to 250/100 on a 600/600 connection no idea what's happening.


----------



## maxfly (Oct 7, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> View attachment 219831Not really a tech purchase but I bought 100kg of chicken and threw my back out putting it in the freezer so I haven't posted my project log/case review and had a nightmare setting up new motherboard,switching ISP plans and downloading drivers. Went from 450/450 on a 500/500 connection to 250/100 on a 600/600 connection no idea what's happening.


Dinner at TTs place! Ill bring the bbq sauce


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 7, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Dinner at TTs place! Ill bring the bbq sauce


About 70kg is just chicken carcasses for the dogs but the rest is leg and thigh so we good and I made a batch of charcoal a few weeks ago from some mango wood so we good


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 7, 2021)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Well i dont really know how to use them per se and i dont really do a lot of testing of electrical components. For me a soldering iron was more useful as i have replaced batteries in multiple devices with it.


Also a valuable weapon in my arsenal.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 7, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I think, that you should start a thread of side by side shot of phone vs DSLR. That could be an interesting to look at.
> 
> But when it comes to bokeh...  I'm not a fan of it. Technically it's a flaw of lenses, but then sometimes it looks interesting, but then you have millions of people not understanding it and soiling its reputation, then you get phone companies scrambling to put random e-waste that they can find to make bokeh cheap, then it starts to look generally trashy and unpleasant, then you have MKBHD being judgmental about what is real bokeh and what is artificial bokeh, then people lose a sight of what is good looking bokeh and if it's even worth it at all... And the last bit is that many people actually liek whole scene in focus, because human eyes do bokeh naturally. It's such a can of worms. I don't usually like it, but when it is done in pleasant way, I have to admit that it looks good. But I wouldn't really seek gear that can pull it off as it barely matters to me. So eh.
> 
> ...


Ok a couple of things, yes new phones take great photos but what they cannot do is open aperture and speed in low light. Bokeh is not a flaw of the lens. its the science of light and speed at short distances. It creates a short depth of field for framing your subject. It's very useful when used correctly like you mentioned. Can processing recreate it? Not exactly. Can a phone do a 1/4000th shutter speed at f/1.4? No.  But I will say my daughter takes some amazing pics with her phone that put some of mine to shame. Some of them


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 7, 2021)

After buying my Truck in 2016, that same year I bought 2 sets of Zevo LEDs, 1 red and 1 white kit. I had the whites in my turn indicators which weren't strong enough for a red lense.

I found out my reverse lights were dead so I bought another red set. The existing Zevo are perfect from 2016. I moved the whites where the reverse bulbs were and installed the new reds in the turn indicators. It is flawless in function-nice and bright.









						Sylvania Red 3157R  ZEVO LED Automotive Bulb
					

SYLVANIA ZEVO LED bulbs deliver a brighter, sharper light. As easy as changing a light bulb, you can have improved performance and safety for interior and exterior applications.




					www.bulbs.com
				




They were 25 then and are 25 now.

Notice anything special about them?

All that is left is to get a new relay to kill off hyper flashing...


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 7, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> yaaay a Ratpoo (ok ... i positively love my Rapoo KX wireless mechanical keyboard ... but the rest of the brand: mixed feelings  )
> 
> tomorrow morning ... (ordered today) :
> View attachment 78999
> ...


That "Keep CALM and Don't Hit Me" had me ROLLING on the floor because the first thing I thought of was my wife...... She's a damn BULLY !!!!!!!!      ROFLMAO !!!!!!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2021)

kapone32 said:


> I know a 4.0 card would be insane! The funny thing is that I benched the card (1 TB) and got around 6500 seq in the x8 slot. I then put 2 SX8200 Pro in it, they gave me around 5000 seq. I put it in the x4 slot on my X570 Strix-E and it gets around 2500 but gives me all 4TB of storage. I then put the 2 500GB drives in an Asus M2 adapter card (Gen 3) but put them into the x8 slot. My seq went up to 6980 which blew me away. I copied Assassin's Creed Valhalla from a RAID 0 SATA drive and I saw maximum writes of 2.9 GB/s. It actually is making my Windows 11 Epic reinstall a little less painless moving files between drives. It is interesting that Windows sees the controller. I assume you can put as much storage as you like?  The drives can be easily formatted in disk manager. I am really interested to see what your access to other hardware illustrates what this can do.


Last comment on this til it actually arrives, i swear! (i'm trying to keep this on topic)
Will my GPU be forced to run at 8x 3.0 if the card is running in the second GPU slot? 8x 4.0 i think is a non issue, and gives me that sweet SSD performance

Otherwise i'll just run it in slot 3 at x4 3.0





I cant wait to find a really large single file and just copy it from the SN850 to this RAID card.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Last comment on this til it actually arrives, i swear! (i'm trying to keep this on topic)
> Will my GPU be forced to run at 8x 3.0 if the card is running in the second GPU slot? 8x 4.0 i think is a non issue, and gives me that sweet SSD performance
> 
> Otherwise i'll just run it in slot 3 at x4 3.0
> ...


You will see no noticeable difference in performance  on x8 as x4 will only give you 1/2 of what the drive can do. Moving large files from NVME to this will make you smile!!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 7, 2021)

I have a couple of extra Cryorig M9a CPU coolers left from the sale I posted in the Hot Deals section a few months back and I finally picked up a couple of replacement fans for the coolers.  Not that the OEM fan is bad, but it pales in comparison to the Be Quiet! PureWings 2 if you cherish silence.  Even while gaming...my system is dead silent from 12 inches and never breaks out of the 40 degree celsius range.

I don't like these fans...I love them.



Saw a guy selling two for 19.99 on ebay w/ free shipping and couldn't pass them up.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Oct 7, 2021)

OnePlus Buds Z at 50% discount £27.5


----------



## Valantar (Oct 7, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I don't know if it's of any value, but it's not really a sensors that are poor in phones. They were poor in 2000s, when 0.3 MP sensors dominated and 2 MP in phones were rare. Their physical size was likely smaller too. But today, it's not the sensors that are limiting factor, but rather a very aggressive picture processing. A digital camera, with exactly the same senor, but without annoying Samsung's post-processing and overly aggressive compression, could take way better pictures. Sensor is only a limiting factor if picture is clearly grainy, lacks resolution, has awful dynamic range. Lenses, only when stuff is not in focus, not sharp enough or you don't get that bokeh pizzaz.


I know I'm kind of reviving an off-topic discussion here, but you're a bit off here. A huge part of why a (compact) camera with the same sensor as a phone can take better pictures is down to optics, not processing. The thinness of phones combined with the demand for the camera to be usable at all times leads to some pretty wacky optical designs that are often fantastic for what they are, but also severely limited. Without going into metamaterials and lens technology that doesn't exist outside of laboratories, you just can't get a proper lens into a 7-8mm thick phone. 

The sensors _are_ still a limitation though - that's why we have processing in the first place. You can see that in your first landscape shot, in how the foliage in the background has this weird almost grass-like texture to it - that's from processing, yes, but it's from processing trying its best to restore some detail in what it recognizes as a part of the scene that _should_ have detail, but is just a big green (and likely noisy) smudge when coming out of the sensor. The processing then tries (and typically fails) to restore some semblance of edges and contrast to that smudge, as it would otherwise look downright terrible. Now, modern sensors are fantastic, and manage to gather shocking amounts of light compared to a decade ago. But they still have clear limitations. A lot of phones let you capture raw photos, and comparing a raw photo out of even the highest end phone with a mid-sized sensor compact camera like the Sony RX100 series will show you a very significant difference in sharpness, detail captured, dynamic range, and more. Move up to an MFT or APS-C camera and the difference is even bigger. The difference between those sensor sizes and full frame are also perceptible, though smaller, with the optical differences (easier access to shallow depths of field etc.) being more dominant.

The great thing is, computational photography has the potential to let us overcome some of those limitations in reasonable ways. Pixel binning gives us both high-res video and "large pixel" (for a phone) photo quality. Scene-aware image sensors allow for dynamic ISO or exposure across different parts of the scene, with the potential to greatly expand dynamic range. Smart multi-exposure techniques can drastically improve low light photo quality without the smudginess of long exposures. And so on, and so on. And yes, a lot of these attempts will fail. That's a given. But over time, things will improve. And that's good for people who want to take decent photos. As you suggest in several of your posts, the best camera is (often) the one you have with you - but only as long as it's able to do what you want it to do in a reasonable way. And smart processing helps expand the scope of what that can be for phones.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 7, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I know I'm kind of reviving an off-topic discussion here, but you're a bit off here. A huge part of why a (compact) camera with the same sensor as a phone can take better pictures is down to optics, not processing. The thinness of phones combined with the demand for the camera to be usable at all times leads to some pretty wacky optical designs that are often fantastic for what they are, but also severely limited. Without going into metamaterials and lens technology that doesn't exist outside of laboratories, you just can't get a proper lens into a 7-8mm thick phone.
> 
> The sensors _are_ still a limitation though - that's why we have processing in the first place. You can see that in your first landscape shot, in how the foliage in the background has this weird almost grass-like texture to it - that's from processing, yes, but it's from processing trying its best to restore some detail in what it recognizes as a part of the scene that _should_ have detail, but is just a big green (and likely noisy) smudge when coming out of the sensor. The processing then tries (and typically fails) to restore some semblance of edges and contrast to that smudge, as it would otherwise look downright terrible. Now, modern sensors are fantastic, and manage to gather shocking amounts of light compared to a decade ago. But they still have clear limitations. A lot of phones let you capture raw photos, and comparing a raw photo out of even the highest end phone with a mid-sized sensor compact camera like the Sony RX100 series will show you a very significant difference in sharpness, detail captured, dynamic range, and more. Move up to an MFT or APS-C camera and the difference is even bigger. The difference between those sensor sizes and full frame are also perceptible, though smaller, with the optical differences (easier access to shallow depths of field etc.) being more dominant.
> 
> The great thing is, computational photography has the potential to let us overcome some of those limitations in reasonable ways. Pixel binning gives us both high-res video and "large pixel" (for a phone) photo quality. Scene-aware image sensors allow for dynamic ISO or exposure across different parts of the scene, with the potential to greatly expand dynamic range. Smart multi-exposure techniques can drastically improve low light photo quality without the smudginess of long exposures. And so on, and so on. And yes, a lot of these attempts will fail. That's a given. But over time, things will improve. And that's good for people who want to take decent photos. As you suggest in several of your posts, the best camera is (often) the one you have with you - but only as long as it's able to do what you want it to do in a reasonable way. And smart processing helps expand the scope of what that can be for phones.



Exactly why you don't see paps or pros using their phone cam to take pics.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 7, 2021)

Valantar said:


> The sensors _are_ still a limitation though - that's why we have processing in the first place. You can see that in your first landscape shot, in how the foliage in the background has this weird almost grass-like texture to it - that's from processing, yes, but it's from processing trying its best to restore some detail in what it recognizes as a part of the scene that _should_ have detail, but is just a big green (and likely noisy) smudge when coming out of the sensor. The processing then tries (and typically fails) to restore some semblance of edges and contrast to that smudge, as it would otherwise look downright terrible. Now, modern sensors are fantastic, and manage to gather shocking amounts of light compared to a decade ago. But they still have clear limitations.


I disagree, it's just Galaxy A50 being Galaxy A50. I have some old photos from Note 3 Neo and they look way superior than what A50 could ever shit out. Here they are:










I don't think that lacking detail is excusable by poor sensor, it's post processing. Note 3 Neo takes way more detailed, more natural looking and just superior images. That's 2014 phone. A50 just doesn't have a valid excuse to take photos worse than old Note. Even more so, when both phones costs same 300 Euros. Skimping on sensor? Nah, it's just that Samsung has awful post-processing. In fact, even S10 had noticeably the same shit processing and pictures from it have similar flaws as in A50. S10 obviously had somewhat better dynamic range and some other good features, but not processing.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I disagree, it's just Galaxy A50 being Galaxy A50. I have some old photos from Note 3 Neo and they look way superior than what A50 could ever shit out. Here they are:
> View attachment 219910
> View attachment 219913
> View attachment 219914
> ...


Close-ups are something that the phones actually do fairly well, but you can tell that with a little bit of distance that edges become less sharp and the less light you have, the worse it gets. You know that picture of the Chipmunk I uploaded earlier? That was cropped and was a fraction of the full image itself. If I did that with my phone, you'd really notice the difference.

I'll try to take some side-by-side pictures with my phone versus the camera later today. It would be an interesting exercise, but I think what you'll find is that the fine details are more pronounced from the camera and that when you want to crop a portion of the image, you'll notice the difference in quality real fast, even for well lit scenes (with distance.)

There is also one additional aspect that hasn't been considered and that's the lenses themselves and that's having a zoom lens. There are some shots that you simply can't take well with a phone because you're too far away from the subject or the lighting is too low... or both. Take that picture of the chipmunk I uploaded. If I took that with my phone, the quality after cropping it would be fairly poor because I can't get close enough to the subject. You see the distortion from how the phone adjusts the sensitivity because of the small sensor. Take that second picture in the quote above, you can tell that the branches on the tree aren't as sharp as they should be. When you zoom in, it almost looks like high ISO noise, which makes sense given the size of these small sensors. Take my iPhone for example, each pixel is about 1 micrometer, on the EOS RP it's 5.75 micrometers. That translates to a lot more light captured by the sensor and that difference matters.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 7, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Close-ups are something that the phones actually do fairly well, but you can tell that with a little bit of distance that edges become less sharp and the less light you have, the worse it gets. You know that picture of the Chipmunk I uploaded earlier? That was cropped and was a fraction of the full image itself. If I did that with my phone, you'd really notice the difference.
> 
> I'll try to take some side-by-side pictures with my phone versus the camera later today. It would be an interesting exercise, but I think what you'll find is that the fine details are more pronounced from the camera and that when you want to crop a portion of the image, you'll notice the difference in quality real fast, even for well lit scenes (with distance.)
> 
> There is also one additional aspect that hasn't been considered and that's the lenses themselves and that's having a zoom lens. There are some shots that you simply can't take well with a phone because you're too far away from the subject or the lighting is too low... or both. Take that picture of the chipmunk I uploaded. If I took that with my phone, the quality after cropping it would be fairly poor because I can't get close enough to the subject. You see the distortion from how the phone adjusts the sensitivity because of the small sensor. Take that second picture in the quote above, you can tell that the branches on the tree aren't as sharp as they should be. When you zoom in, it almost looks like high ISO noise, which makes sense given the size of these small sensors. Take my iPhone for example, each pixel is about 1 micrometer, on the EOS RP it's 5.75 micrometers. That translates to a lot more light captured by the sensor and that difference matters.


I'm waiting for that thread, but this particular post was about A50 vs Note 3 Neo. I don't doubt that DSLR is better, but when it comes to phones there was a massive quality downgrade at some point.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 7, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I disagree, it's just Galaxy A50 being Galaxy A50. I have some old photos from Note 3 Neo and they look way superior than what A50 could ever shit out. Here they are:
> View attachment 219910
> View attachment 219913
> View attachment 219914
> ...


First off, I think your comparison is inherently problematic: while comparing old v. new is perfectly fine, comparing old semi-flagship (well, cut-down flagship) with new(ish) midranger is more problematic. Also, the A50 is from 2019, which is around the time when pixel-binning and heavier processing was starting to trickle down to lower end models. That's pretty much a worst case scenario, as it's essentially a first-gen attempt at "how can we do these new things, but really cheaply?"

Secondly, all of those shots are significantly simpler scenes than the landscape you posted previously though - sharper contrasts, larger details, fewer areas of minute texture/pattern, less dynamic range. It's clear that the Note has less processing done, but whether that's better? That's debatable. Some more examples:

- There's clear processing in that GPU shot - look how much sharper the text is than the SMDs in the same focal plane (directly to the left or the lower right of the die). That tells us that this camera likely has a selective sharpening algorithm that prioritizes text and clear lines, but skips over shapes it's not as sure of (or the camera has a lens with a very tight sweet spot for sharpness).
- The shell/mussel shot also has some very heavy-handed noise reduction leading to a lot of detail loss - the intersecting twigs and the dark leaves beneath them at the lower left of the shell are a smudgy mess, for example.
- The branches of the background trees in the left of your snowy landscape are essentially reduced to grey-brown clouds.
- At the same time, there are clear oversharpening artefacts in-between the twigs and branches elsewhere, they're just harder to spot as the natural contrast there is higher to begin with.

Of course, all of this requires zooming in to really spot - but that is again at least in part down to these being far less challenging scenes. The smudgy greens in the A50 landscape are highly visible because they are large fields, centrally placed in the image, in bright colours.There are also some pretty fundamental differences between the cameras:
- 25mp (binned 2x1 to 12.2mp) vs. 8mp, with the 8mp also having the benefit of a less wide lens. I.e. the A50 can likely capture more detail, but will be noisier. (Sadly I can't find any info on the sensor or its size for the Note 3 Neo.) Noise+small pixels+early binning algorithms = higher need for noise reduction, and that noise reduction is more likely to erase detail.
- f2.6 v. f1.7 apertures - the latter lets in more light, but the former is likely to result in sharper images (though depending on sensor size it might also be small enough to cause diffraction issues - small sensors mean a small usable range of apertures).
- The Note 3 Neo being a premium (if cut-down, not quite flagship) phone vs. the A50 being a lower midrange model likely says something about the quality of the lenses for the cameras - the A50 might have plastic lenses, for example. This is never published, so it's impossible to tell, but it's a possibility.

The A50 also has one clear quality: that landscape has impressive dynamic range, with only small portions of the clouds blown out, and there being an impressive amount of visible detail in the shadow beneath the bench.

I get where you're coming from - the Note 3 Neo shots have a less saturated, more naturalistic, less sharpened look to them, and I also prefer that look. In large part, the A50 is likely skewing towards an "overprocessed" look (i.e. more sharpening, more saturation) because of this being an aesthetic preference of most of its target market (a camera that takes "bright" or "colorful" pictures is a lot easier to sell than one that's "accurate" or "sharp"), but that's again largely down to the market segment. Look at higher end phones, and you'll find _far_ superior image quality to both of these phones, much sharper optics, more detail, accurate colors, etc. There's no such thing as a perfect phone camera, but some of them are pretty good - and certainly miles ahead of that Note.



Aquinus said:


> As a downscaled example, here is a picture of the night sky at ISO 6400 and a 8s shutter speed at a full 1.8ƒ aperture with a 50mm lens. Try doing that with a phone. Mind you, I scaled this down from the original 6240x4160.


Oh, man, you're making me miss astrophotography. Need to get to somewhere with low light pollution on a clear night this winter. Gorgeous shot too, really shows off the value of that lower aperture - I've been using my f3.5 ultrawide zoom for some astro shots, and ... it's not very good  You actually made me realize I haven't done that with my new(ish) camera, last time around was all the way back in 2017 (using my then nearly 10-year-old Pentax K-x!). Kind of happy with this one, even if it is arguably a noisy and blurry mess and the composition got messed up (composing in -10 degrees in the dark with gloves on without live view? Not easy!)




Edit: wow, that comes out _a lot_ darker in Firefox than in Lightroom and Windows Photos. Weird. Loses pretty much all the shadow detail :/


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 7, 2021)

This may not have been my brightest idea...........................but then again I have been full of not-so-bright ideas lately...........................I had nitpicks with all the X570 and B550 ITX boards in one way or another so the Impact was the only option left on the table. Looks like I just can't stay away from SFF huh

I just hope I'm able to sell the Cerberus X and Unify-X locally


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 7, 2021)

Valantar said:


> First off, I think your comparison is inherently problematic: while comparing old v. new is perfectly fine, comparing old semi-flagship (well, cut-down flagship) with new(ish) midranger is more problematic.


It wasn't much of flagship. Nobody saw it as one. Sure it has Note in name as it certainly is a Note, but at that time many recommended getting Note 2. Then S3 was already quite old and I could get S4 for the same price. Anyway, in terms of price it was upper mid range phone and it was significantly worse than flagships. Considering price and how low inflation has been during those years, in newer Euros it might be worth not 300 Euros, but 350 Euros. A50 that I bought was 320 Euros and was often more expensive. So I don't think that they aren't comparable.



Valantar said:


> Also, the A50 is from 2019, which is around the time when pixel-binning and heavier processing was starting to trickle down to lower end models. That's pretty much a worst case scenario, as it's essentially a first-gen attempt at "how can we do these new things, but really cheaply?"


I'm not so sure. Fae smoothing has been there for ages at that point, also some other enhancements. HDR has been there even before Note. Galaxy A7 2018 was Samsung's first quad camera phone, so A50 was supposed to be more refined version of it. Also even today phones fail spectacularly at post processing. Basically, anything Motorola is super to have nasty oversharpening. With other manufacturers it's more random, but generally things get oversharpened, lacking dynamic range, overexposed, oversaturated. And you can look at flagship, things just don't really get better. Just like S10, S20 andS21 still have same ugly post processing. iPhones are still prone to oversaturating. Moto Edge oversharpened the heck out of everything. You can pay whatever you want, but you still get post-processing shoved to you.



Valantar said:


> Secondly, all of those shots are significantly simpler scenes than the landscape you posted previously though - sharper contrasts, larger details, fewer areas of minute texture/pattern, less dynamic range.


I disagree, Note had harder time with that shell shot, as it was quite dark outside. GPU shot was also in dark environment. A50 wouldn't have pulled off GPU shot well at all. Tree shot is challenging, because half picture is dark and other half is very bright. A50 had an easy case with that bench picture as lighting intensity was even and bright. BTW landscape shot from A50 is touched up in Paint.net, meanwhile Note's pictures are the same as I took them. Without my own effort with editing it, it might not have looked as good as it is.

Anyway, top picture is original, bottom is edited:






I know I'm totally biased as I edited it, but edited picture looks better to me. Less tint, more dynamic range, bench isn't too blown out, there is subtle sharpening suppression.



Valantar said:


> - There's clear processing in that GPU shot - look how much sharper the text is than the SMDs in the same focal plane (directly to the left or the lower right of the die). That tells us that this camera likely has a selective sharpening algorithm that prioritizes text and clear lines, but skips over shapes it's not as sure of (or the camera has a lens with a very tight sweet spot for sharpness).


I just assumed that it was focused only on die. That was a difficult shot and as you can see most of that picture is blurry. Certainly, it's not the best job and Note took longer to absorb more light.



Valantar said:


> - The shell/mussel shot also has some very heavy-handed noise reduction leading to a lot of detail loss - the intersecting twigs and the dark leaves beneath them at the lower left of the shell are a smudgy mess, for example.


I only notice that lower left of that picture is smudged for some reason and that shell is somewhat too bright. You probably see better than me if you notice something more in it. To this day, I never noticed any noise reduction or sharpening from Note. Meanwhile in A50, it's too damn obvious. Take a look at this shot in fair conditions:



It frankly sucks, wtf happened to snow, wtf happened to building... It's just one big disappointment. And this is the main camera of A50, which makes it less acceptable. Meanwhile, ultrawide produced an unspeakable garbage:




I say, Note did way better job, many years earlier (this location looks nearly identical).



Valantar said:


> - The branches of the background trees in the left of your snowy landscape are essentially reduced to grey-brown clouds.
> - At the same time, there are clear oversharpening artefacts in-between the twigs and branches elsewhere, they're just harder to spot as the natural contrast there is higher to begin with.


Perhaps Note 3 Neo had far better processing then. When it fails, you have to really look for that, meanwhile when A50 falls apart, it's just very clearly awful. Look at that snowy scene with ultrawaide cam and you will know what I'm talking about. I don't think that it's acceptable quality for mid range phone, let alone cheap phone.




Valantar said:


> Of course, all of this requires zooming in to really spot - but that is again at least in part down to these being far less challenging scenes. The smudgy greens in the A50 landscape are highly visible because they are large fields, centrally placed in the image, in bright colours. There are also some pretty fundamental differences between the cameras:
> - 25mp (binned 2x1 to 12.2mp) vs. 8mp, with the 8mp also having the benefit of a less wide lens. I.e. the A50 can likely capture more detail, but will be noisier. (Sadly I can't find any info on the sensor or its size for the Note 3 Neo.) Noise+small pixels+early binning algorithms = higher need for noise reduction, and that noise reduction is more likely to erase detail.
> - f2.6 v. f1.7 apertures - the latter lets in more light, but the former is likely to result in sharper images (though depending on sensor size it might also be small enough to cause diffraction issues - small sensors mean a small usable range of apertures).
> - The Note 3 Neo being a premium (if cut-down, not quite flagship) phone vs. the A50 being a lower midrange model likely says something about the quality of the lenses for the cameras - the A50 might have plastic lenses, for example. This is never published, so it's impossible to tell, but it's a possibility.


The sad thing is that some Samsung's lower end phones of that same generation had far less processing done and their pictures can be really impressive. I think that was Galaxy A10.




Valantar said:


> I get where you're coming from - the Note 3 Neo shots have a less saturated, more naturalistic, less sharpened look to them, and I also prefer that look. In large part, the A50 is likely skewing towards an "overprocessed" look (i.e. more sharpening, more saturation) because of this being an aesthetic preference of most of its target market (a camera that takes "bright" or "colorful" pictures is a lot easier to sell than one that's "accurate" or "sharp"), but that's again largely down to the market segment. Look at higher end phones, and you'll find _far_ superior image quality to both of these phones, much sharper optics, more detail, accurate colors, etc. There's no such thing as a perfect phone camera, but some of them are pretty good - and certainly miles ahead of that Note.


I'm not so sure. I would say that Note is Pixel 3A tier at least. S10 was nothing more than upgraded A50, but below Pixel or Note. Perhaps, today there are better phone cameras, but at the same time there are so many shit cameras. Direct successor to A50, the A52 has some slight upgrades, but in 1080p it falls apart. S21 vanilla is unimpressive. Feels exactly like slightly higher resolution A52. iPhone 13 seems to fare better and is quite impressive, however many shots tend to have crushed blacks and you can see that it has similar processing to Samsung, but tamer. Still, it's good. Pixel 5 is adequate, clear flaw is that it heavily oversaturates some shots. I don't dislike that, but it's not really faithful. And it seems that it goes crazy sometimes when deciding how to expose different parts of picture. Usually that's a stellar job, but sometimes some parts look off. Still that's pretty good result overall and fair rival to iPhone. Mi 10 Pro tends to take okay pictures, but for some reason it smudges small elements, some odd smoothing is applied and sometimes there's a lack of detail in places where it would seem that it shouldn't have problems having detail. This one is just unrefined, just like Samsung, but overall I would say it's between iPhone and S21. Unfortunate for flagship, but not bad overall. Sony 1-III seems to let some graininess pass, but holy shit, I really like detailedness, right saturation, no tint and seemingly perfect exposure, on the other hand bokeh is really awful in plain pictures, not portrait mode. It's so far the best. 

And from my quick overview here's a final list from best to worst:
Sony 1-III
iPhone 13
Pixel 5
Mi 10 Pro
S21
A52

I honestly feel like I likely talk out of my ass here, I haven't looked at either of their specs and am unsure if those phones (minus A52) are current flagships. I probably missed some fine details (your analysis of Note 3 Neo made me realize that it also processed pictures and I had no idea), but maybe that's the best way to compare. To tune out noise and just honestly look and evaluate results yourself.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> I honestly feel like I likely talk out of my ass here, I haven't looked at either of their specs and am unsure if those phones (minus A52) are current flagships. I probably missed some fine details (your analysis of Note 3 Neo made me realize that it also processed pictures and I had no idea), but maybe that's the best way to compare. To tune out noise and just honestly look and evaluate results yourself.


I wouldn't be surprised if you had two different phones with the same sensor and lens that produced two very different pictures, simply because of the software driving it and the differences with post-processing. A lot of the magic for these small CMOS sensors comes from the software that drives them and depending on the implementation, your mileage may vary. It's almost standard practice to include these things on anything that has a camera. The difference is the quality of it and control over turning it on and off and how aggressive it should be. With that said though, technology in this space has gone a really long way, be it a full-frame camera or a phone. The leaps in IQ from the iPhone 4, to the 7, to the 11 Pro Max have really been quite impressive. I can't deny that at all, that's for sure.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 7, 2021)

Eww snow wtf who put that there??

I'm not ready for winter yet.. I am in shorts right now and all the leaves are falling. We have been dancing with the upper 20s as of late..

I'm getting pretty sick of air that wants to kill you. Be it summer or winter lol..

Edit:

Grammar.. this old G15 is getting old..


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Eww snow wtf who put that there??
> 
> I'm not ready for winter yet.. I am in shorts right now and all the leaves are falling. We have been dancing with the upper 20s as of late..
> 
> I getting pretty sick of air that wants to kill you. Be it summer or winter lol..


What do you mean you dislike snow? Snow is awesome, even better if it's -15C outside. Here's a piccy from Nokia 2720 Flip for you




(If I haven't told that it's Nokia, some people would think that it's taken with old camera)


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Eww snow wtf who put that there??


I love the seasons, all of them. I wouldn't stay in New Hampshire otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 7, 2021)

Cough off topic guys cough. The viper will bite you


----------



## freeagent (Oct 7, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> What do you mean you dislike snow? Snow is awesome, even better if it's -15C outside.


I don't dislike it per se.. when its here its fine, have no choice at that point. -15 is nice, its the -30s and -40s I am not looking forward to. And the dam windchill that makes it feel like -50 and -60c. not f lol.. ugh. But I don't have this hairy body for my good looks, its probably so I don't die while hunting for food  Luckily we have grocery stores these days..

I better buy something tech related in the next 3 minutes to avoid the wrath


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I don't dislike it per se.. when its here its fine, have no choice at that point. -15 is nice, its the -30s and -40s I am not looking forward to. And the dam windchill that makes it feel like -50 and -60c. not f lol.. ugh. But I don't have this hairy body for my good looks, its probably so I don't die while hunting for food  Luckily we have grocery stores these days..
> 
> I better buy something tech related in the next 3 minutes to avoid the wrath



The viper bit me, blocked me from the technical issues thread    If i have one now, i will post it off topic somewhere else


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 8, 2021)

God, let me bail you guys out.







Exciting!


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 8, 2021)

got the ipad mini 64gb purple edition for $460 (yes I am just as surprised as you its already on a $40 sale) couple weeks ago, due to shortages and such it just now shipped. should be here soon. yes, I know all about the jelly scroll. I only use landscape mode though even before I knew about the jelly issue, so it won't effect me. that's actually the main reason I went with ipad mini I wanted small enough form factor that I could comfortably do landscape mode with on the go. the jelly scroll thing is a bit annoying considering its such an expensive device, but again it won't effect me so I am fine with it.

I have never had a proper Apple device before, let alone a top of the line one (this has the same gpu and cpu as the Pro line of latest phones) so I am hoping it will last me a good 4-5 years. I really don't do much... youtube, spotify, hearthstone, magic the gathering arena, etc.  those are all free on Apple, so that expensive ecosystem really won't effect me. i just want a good secure device with high quality that will last me a long time.

it was between this and the Nokia T20 tablet that is coming out soon... but i prefer this form factor... and I prefer the security of Apple. plus the ipad mini has a better camera both front and back... which will be nice because I have never owned a nice camera before, all my phones were always budget to lower mid tier range. the Apple Cloud costs 99 cents a month for 50gb storage... so 12 bucks a year, and honestly I probably won't even use half that, I'm not a heavy user of camera or cloud stuff. so yeah overall should be an interesting experience.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> got the ipad mini 64gb purple edition for $460 (yes I am just as surprised as you its already on a $40 sale) couple weeks ago, due to shortages and such it just now shipped. should be here soon. yes, I know all about the jelly scroll. I only use landscape mode though even before I knew about the jelly issue, so it won't effect me. that's actually the main reason I went with ipad mini I wanted small enough form factor that I could comfortably do landscape mode with on the go. the jelly scroll thing is a bit annoying considering its such an expensive device, but again it won't effect me so I am fine with it.
> 
> I have never had a proper Apple device before, let alone a top of the line one (this has the same gpu and cpu as the Pro line of latest phones) so I am hoping it will last me a good 4-5 years. I really don't do much... youtube, spotify, hearthstone, magic the gathering arena, etc.  those are all free on Apple, so that expensive ecosystem really won't effect me. i just want a good secure device with high quality that will last me a long time.
> 
> it was between this and the Nokia T20 tablet that is coming out soon... but i prefer this form factor... and I prefer the security of Apple. plus the ipad mini has a better camera both front and back... which will be nice because I have never owned a nice camera before, all my phones were always budget to lower mid tier range. the Apple Cloud costs 99 cents a month for 50gb storage... so 12 bucks a year, and honestly I probably won't even use half that, I'm not a heavy user of camera or cloud stuff. so yeah overall should be an interesting experience.



I honestly don't mind the jelly scroll effect. I couldn't put a name to it for the longest time but I've seen it on devices and computers of all types I've owned. Kinda like it actually, in a weird way.

My iPad Mini is the first gen one. I still use it pretty regularly to play Galaxy on Fire 2, since you can't get it off the Appstore anymore. For all the bitching and moaning I did at the time about the low res screen and weak SoC, it's held up well and I don't mind after like 8 years. The nice thing about Apple is that GPU performance is almost always overkill, which helps immensely with maintaining a good user experience as the device ages.

When my XPS 13 decides to give up the ghost I think I will walk away from laptops and go to an 11" iPad Pro. Just don't have the need to spend so much pointless money on a laptop, between my two desktops. We've got a new 12" M1 iPad Pro in the family and I like how it looks and handles itself.

When it comes to phones there are a couple reasons I can't use an iPhone atm. When it comes to tablets it's the other way around, Android tablets are still about as half assed as they used to be.


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 8, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Dinner at TTs place! Ill bring the bbq sauce


AND BEER !!!!! I'll bring the beer !!!!!


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 8, 2021)

UPDATE: Still waiting on my Pixel 5a. I figured OnTrac saying it'll arrive on the 6th was a stretch since Google says it'll arrive between the 7th and 8th.






Out of curiosity, I looked into OnTrac since I rarely deal with them (most packages I get are delivered by USPS and UPS)...





__





						r/ontrac
					

r/ontrac: Have any complaints about OnTrac? Post them here.




					www.reddit.com
				




...and holy crap! Their subreddit is completely filled with people having the exact issue I'm starting to have.

Other review websites have overwhelmingly negative reviews from people having their packages lost.

If it gets delayed again on the 8th, I'll contact Google and see if they'll do anything.

Anyone else have interesting experiences with this company?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 8, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Anyone else have interesting experiences with this company?


Yes, the driver for my area was so afraid of my dog he used to punt packages from the edge of my driveway to my porch.  Repeatedly.

My dog is a springer spaniel.

They also once "destroyed" a package of mine (not kidding that's what the package tracking app told me) because quote "tape compromised."  Newegg was kind enough to send another.

FWIW, everything usually arrives, but it's always way too interesting.  I've had them deliver things in unmarked vans with literally no license plate, etc...  drivers "deliver" things in my trash can like they don't understand how the first world works or something...  I could go on and on.

Good luck!


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2021)

I've never had an issue with On Trac. Always really fast and sometimes late in the evening
FedEx is very slow, weeks. I'm always relieved when its Ontrac


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 8, 2021)

Jetster said:


> I've never had an issue with On Trac. Always really fast and sometimes late in the evening


I think it depends a lot on the driver.  Our whole neighborhood seems to be a "troublezone."  They keep rehiring but just trade one problem for another (the guy who feared dogs was replaced by the guy we coined "garbage delivery man" after finding a few packages umm...  in the garbage.)

The company could filter better with hirees though judging from the PR they get.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 8, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I think it depends a lot on the driver.  Our whole neighborhood seems to be a "troublezone."
> 
> The company could filter better with hirees though judging from the PR they get.


I did notice they are really young and drive fast


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 8, 2021)

Jetster said:


> I did notice they are really young and drive fast


Yeah, probably overworked if I had to guess.  But that's just spitballing what I don't know.

Hope your package arrives ok @sam_86314


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 8, 2021)

Delivery drivers won't even come near our house they all know us and just leave our packages at my in-laws in the nearby town. anyway back to topic case and fans came for the wife's shopping pc/ Nas today I had planned to buy her an old 775socket motherboard but since I had this b450 board she's getting an athlon ApuView attachment IMG_20210529_205000.jpg


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Delivery drivers won't even come near our house they all know us and just leave our packages at my in-laws in the nearby town. anyway back to topic case and fans came for the wife's shopping pc/ Nas today I had planned to buy her an old 775socket motherboard but since I had this b450 board she's getting an athlon ApuView attachment 219990


Is that lighting supposed to have the blue hue to it or is that a trick of the camera?


----------



## Valantar (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is that lighting supposed to have the blue hue to it? or is that a trick of the camera?


I'd guess white balance issues? Cool white LEDs in a warm white environment tend to look like that.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 8, 2021)

They are like 5000k so cool white I don't really intend to use them but they were the cheapest economy fans I could buy here other then buying some really naff ones.


----------



## repman244 (Oct 8, 2021)

New (used) server, don't have any other pictures yet, still waiting for some components to come (HDD trays, RAM...)
The config will be two of these CPUs running with 128GB RAM in a HP DL380p G8 with 12x HDD LFF chassis (top of the stack with no trays). 
Primary use will be as a fileserver + some VMs so I can get rid of some HDDs in my PC.

Ignore the cables, because the rack is a complete mess at the moment.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 8, 2021)

I've been on a bit of a tear lately...



I picked up this little gem on ebay for $54 while I was hunting down a new notebook to replace my tablet.  I ended up purchasing an Elitebook 745 G6 which will be here on Sunday.  I'll post a snapshot or two after it arrives.

So what is it?  What did I purchase? The MT-42 Mobile Thin Client from HP.    The MT-42 is essentially the exact same notebook as the HP 745 Elitebook G3.  This one comes with an a8-8600b apu w/ R6 graphics, 8GB's(2x4GB) of memory and a 128GB M.2 drive.   Gaming prowess?  If you can recall how Skyrim plays, it'll handle Skyrim at 60FPS, but not much more.  For business or multimedia?  Perfect.  








What am I going to do with it?  I don't know yet.  Might give it to someone who would need it more than I do.  I've tested it thoroughly....it's works perfectly.  Cleaned it up, gave it the MX-5 treatment and she's ready to go.

I'll probably be back later....Ol' Liquid Cool bought a graphics card.  

Best,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  I've never claimed to have any photography skills AND I assure you I never will....


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 8, 2021)

My Pixel 5a arrived today.









The case I ordered from Amazon is still on the way.

Need to decide if I should put LineageOS or some other custom ROM on it. TWRP isn't available for the 5a just yet; hopefully soon.

The default launcher has a weird light spot at the very top of the screen that I don't like (it's visible in the photo). Anyone have any recommendations for alternative launchers?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> My Pixel 5a arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my 4XL, except for how google has pretended the widevine L3 issue doesn't exist... an update broke the DRM, so we're capped at 720p SDR for playback... they claim its a hardware thing that needs an RMA to fix, but wont RMA for a software problem so i'm stuck in limbo.

If the final release of Android 12 doesn't fix it, i'll have to stop recommending pixel phones :/

Best alternative launcher is Nova prime


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Best alternative launcher is Nova prime


Problem is I'm cheap. I think I tried Nova a while ago and didn't care for it, but I dunno.

Gave Lawnchair a try (it's open-source) and it looks identical to the default launcher but without that annoying gradient. Also has endless customization options and supports the feed to the left of the home screen, so it looks like this is what I'll be using.

Also gonna add that it's so nice to finally not have any carrier crapware on my phone. The built-in VVM service works fine and I don't have any Verizon apps installed.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 9, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> I've been on a bit of a tear lately...
> 
> View attachment 220046
> 
> ...



Would be perfect to test drive Ubuntu distros with this one.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2021)

New 2021 Samsung Neo Q90A 55" 4K HDR10 tv with the Q series sound bar with Dolby Atmos and BT sub woofer. Remote don't use batteries but a solar cell on the rear, or else charge with a type C connector.

Also a Certified 8K ultra high speed HDMI 2.1 cable.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 9, 2021)

@fullinfusion !!!!!!!!! Dang bro, soooooooooo glad to see you posting brother!!!!!!! Been so long since I've seen ya man!


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 9, 2021)

Finally had time to switch out from WNDR4300 to RAX20, result:





Before this was 245/120.

I guess I don't have to update plan at my ISP.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Finally had time to switch out from WNDR4300 to RAX20, result:
> View attachment 220109
> 
> Before this was 245/120.
> ...


Is that WiFi or wired?


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 9, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Is that WiFi or wired?


Wired. The catch is I pay for 300 Mbps.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Wired. The catch is I pay for 300 Mbps.



Must be your lucky day then....


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Must be your lucky day then....


Maybe not, somehow changing my router has locked my work laptop out of the MS account. Can't connect to Teams using the app, can't login to office. It works in the browser app, it works on my desktop but on laptop that has work account - no go.

Thanks MS!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Wired. The catch is I pay for 300 Mbps.


I pay for 600/600 I get 250/100 so your very lucky


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 9, 2021)

I had to move desk around and that means i had to go from cable internet to wireless internet. Giving me a loss of around 200 mbit transfer speed. But look at the ping. It the same as with cable.
So i had to go buy a new wireless router. It´s nothing special and why i dit not take image of it.

But here are my interne before with cable. A test i made i 2019, but i asure you, it´s the same today.





Now after it´s wireless. Yeah there is a loss of speed, but ping is still very low.





Oh and i just buy Far Cry 6 today as well.




Not the wildest this time. But with my new i got in june this year. I can not spend so much more now this year.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Maybe not, somehow changing my router has locked my work laptop out of the MS account. Can't connect to Teams using the app, can't login to office. It works in the browser app, it works on my desktop but on laptop that has work account - no go.
> 
> Thanks MS!


Maybe router firewall settings are blocking the ports/protocols those apps need to function? I hate to say it, but this might not be the fault of ms.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Maybe not, somehow changing my router has locked my work laptop out of the MS account. Can't connect to Teams using the app, can't login to office. It works in the browser app, it works on my desktop but on laptop that has work account - no go.
> 
> Thanks MS!


You behind a double NAT now? may need bridge mode/DMZ/port forwarding
If you are double NAT, how's IPv6? i've seen weird stuff with IPv6 ISP->modem -IPv4 to -> second router with IPv6 and ipv4 doing that weird converting thing -> confused devices

Sounds like a weird glitch tbh


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You behind a double NAT now? may need bridge mode/DMZ/port forwarding
> If you are double NAT, how's IPv6? i've seen weird stuff with IPv6 ISP->modem -IPv4 to -> second router with IPv6 and ipv4 doing that weird converting thing -> confused devices
> 
> Sounds like a weird glitch tbh


This. If you're sitting behind dual NAT, turn off IPV6 and let the ISP do the translating.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 10, 2021)

There's no hope for me.





Powercolor Red Devil 6900 XT Ultimate


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This. If you're sitting behind dual NAT, turn off IPV6 and let the ISP do the translating.


I'll let our service desk worry about it. The weirdest thing is that desktop and laptop are connected through same router. The only difference between the two is the fact that laptop has Windows 10 work account enabled on it (which I can't disconnect due to some W10 bug).
And no, I'm not behind double nat and IPv6 is not enabled.

Edit.
Wait, just noticed this in netgear settings:



Switching this to Open for now, will report back.

Woohoo, looks like it's fixed, thanks @lexluthermiester and @Mussels !

Edit.2
Still had to freaking reinstall Teams and it look like now I have to reinstall Office. Thanks MS, working with software as service is such a breeze.

Edit.3
And when Teams asked me to connect with Office and I approved it lost connection again. What the actual...?!


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 12, 2021)

MSFS2020 here I come.. oh no not another update 
DCS here I come..oh wait, not installed


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Edit.2
> Still had to freaking reinstall Teams and it look like now I have to reinstall Office. Thanks MS, working with software as service is such a breeze.


Experiences like this is why I refuse to have anything to do with cloud based or subscription software. If it doesn't run locally on my system regardless of internet presence, it's not allowed on my PC's.


Chomiq said:


> Edit.3
> And when Teams asked me to connect with Office and I approved it lost connection again. What the actual...?!


Man, that sucks.. Feel bad for you..


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 12, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> It wasn't much of flagship. Nobody saw it as one. Sure it has Note in name as it certainly is a Note, but at that time many recommended getting Note 2. Then S3 was already quite old and I could get S4 for the same price. Anyway, in terms of price it was upper mid range phone and it was significantly worse than flagships. Considering price and how low inflation has been during those years, in newer Euros it might be worth not 300 Euros, but 350 Euros. A50 that I bought was 320 Euros and was often more expensive. So I don't think that they aren't comparable.
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. Fae smoothing has been there for ages at that point, also some other enhancements. HDR has been there even before Note. Galaxy A7 2018 was Samsung's first quad camera phone, so A50 was supposed to be more refined version of it. Also even today phones fail spectacularly at post processing. Basically, anything Motorola is super to have nasty oversharpening. With other manufacturers it's more random, but generally things get oversharpened, lacking dynamic range, overexposed, oversaturated. And you can look at flagship, things just don't really get better. Just like S10, S20 andS21 still have same ugly post processing. iPhones are still prone to oversaturating. Moto Edge oversharpened the heck out of everything. You can pay whatever you want, but you still get post-processing shoved to you.
> ...


My 2014 Galaxy S5 would do a lot better with the second snowy photo, TMK!


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 12, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> My 2014 Galaxy S5 would do a lot better with the second snowy photo, TMK!


It doesn't even have ultrawide camera.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 12, 2021)

since tv is going to move to digital, i must buy this one, not the fancy one just meet my need although i just spend few hours in a week watching tv




sometimes i just wonder how good $2 wireless mouse, and this product i have to say the quality is pretty decent, from the plastic, the pcb except the switch, yeah you can't expect more on that



the pcb is quite simple and it looks like generic pcb, at least the solder quality is good
just replace it with omron switches from my old mouse and it's good to go


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Experiences like this is why I refuse to have anything to do with cloud based or subscription software. If it doesn't run locally on my system regardless of internet presence, it's not allowed on my PC's.
> 
> Man, that sucks.. Feel bad for you..


'nuff f*cking around. "Reset your PC" was the only way to solve this. Now everything works. Screw you MS!


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 12, 2021)

A10 7870K 


Internet speed doesnt interest me, i have 85/25 with in real 83/24. (32€ with own IPv4)

I can have with Gfast about 500/125 and in real 494/123 but its to expensiv. (120€ with own IPv4)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> 'nuff f*cking around. "Reset your PC" was the only way to solve this. Now everything works. Screw you MS!


Reinstalled Windows? Ouch. At least you got everything working again!


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 13, 2021)

Here we go - first real ROG board (gtfo Strix posers ). Hooking up fan headers may prove to be rather................interesting..........


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Here we go - first real ROG board (gtfo Strix posers ). Hooking up fan headers may prove to be rather................interesting..........
> 
> View attachment 220555


That's different.


----------



## toilet pepper (Oct 13, 2021)

Was shopping around for a new Ultrawide Monitor and was eyeing an IPS as Gsync/Freesync flickering plagues the VA Panels. AFAIK, the choices are pretty limited for Ultrawide; LG, Alienware and AOC - only LG is sold here they are out of stock and costs upwards $1K USD. 

I kept searching and found a no-name brand called Bezel which advertised the monitor as a 3440 x 1440 144hz 10 bit LG nano-IPS panel for around $400 USD. I bit the bullet and purchased the Bezel 34HX290. I can return it anyways if I dont like it or if what they advertised is not true.

Monitor came and right out of the box the monitor frame is the same with Cooler Master's, Pixio, etc. maybe they have the same ODM. I turned it on and the difference from my old 1st gen VA UW was noticeable. The colors were great and there's no ghosting/smearing. I can definitely tell 100hz vs 120/144Hz refresh rate. I had someone calibrate it and the colors are now accurate and the brightness was turned way down. No Gsync/freesync flicker except on menus even if I force it to run on 30-50fps.


I also ordered an LTT mousemat to hopefully cover my whole desk but they sent me the wrong size after a month of waiting. The free replacement is on the way and I don't even have to return this one. I was wrong in my belief that all mousepads are the same. Not being a schill or anything but these pads are great. They are soft and quite slippery. I tried with the G-dfloats on my Model O and it does not loose tracking and glides consistently. Certainly better than what Glorious, Razer or Asus offers for much cheaper.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 13, 2021)

Part One! It was a helluva weekend...

*WARNING!* Not for the squeamish. If you're grossed out easily, just skip this one....

As I mentioned in my previous post, I've been on a bit of a tear lately...

I received my new graphics card on Saturday and my new laptop on Sunday and here it is Tuesday evening and I'm still scratching my head over what just happened.

You guys have been making me extremely nervous that my photography skills are seriously lacking.  This time, I thought I'd do my best and try to take better photos.  So, when I removed the graphics card from the box, I thought I'd get a snapshot before I opened it.

I lined up my tablet to the graphics card and started clicking away.



While I was clicking away I noticed the graphics card looked like it had a green pcb, but the one I purchased had a black one?  What was going on here?  So...I immediately ripped open the package and sure enough...it was a green pcb.



Belonging to an OEM Dell GT 720.  The card I had purchased was an AMD Radeon Pro WX 3200 4GB.  I really love the little cards if you can pick them up cheaply...and I did.

I read the seller's feedback and thought to myself that this gentlemen is attempting to pull a bait and switch here...



So...I skipped the niceties and go straight to opening a case.  Yet, the seller contacted me and agreed to immediately ship a replacement.  He was actually a gentlemen about the mishap and apologized.  When confronted with the above image.  His reply was that "while I can't do anything about those past transactions, I can do something here and now with this one.  Please let me correct my mistake."  The mistake?  According to the seller...a mishap with a shipping label being attached to the wrong package.  I received someone else's card...and they received mine.

The new graphics card will be here tomorrow...Stay Tuned!

Now on to the laptop and here is the *warning*.  If you're squeamish, just skip the second photo(and maybe the third).

I purchased what I thought was going to be a beautiful replacement for my HP Pro x2 612 G2 tablet.  It's the HP Elitebook 745 G6.  The order was shipped in a timely manner and Fed Ex upped the delivery from Monday to Sunday, so I received it faster than expected.

I now believe I know why.  I would assume  Fed ex wanted this crazy box out of their possession as quickly as possible.



I was literally chuckling to myself as I was opening the box, it almost felt like one of those trick boxes with the secret compartment.  I knew this was going to be good, because I believe the box/packing is a representative of the person.  Call me strange...but please test this theory yourself before you do.

I finally get to the bubble wrap, it was thrown in there and hastily wrapped around the laptop, they didn't bother with tape.  From my perspective, nothing says "I don't give a damn" more than a hastily wrapped package tossed into a box...loosely.  So...I pull it out of the box and the seller forgot the power adapter, it was nowhere in sight.  I unwrap the laptop and the first thing I see is this.



I did a doubletake....then I realized I had the filthiest laptop I've ever seen in my hands and I tossed it back into the box.  There was an eyelash in the upper right hand corner.  Literally filth ALL over the device.  I know people like examples...there was residue from an old sticker underneath...Enjoy!



So...I contact the guy and I ask him why he sent me a laptop with a piece of someone's scalp embedded into the lid cover and I kid you not.  His reply was...and I quote "I sold AS IS, I didn't said 100% clean with no use!"  No mention of why there would be a piece of human flesh on the laptop to begin with?  He acted as though it was business as usual.  Par for the course eh?

Me and this gentlemen went round and round regarding this laptop, I felt like I was in a 15 round boxing match.  He ended up sending me a refund, but warned me that if I left him negative feedback he'd "have ebay investigate my intentions"?  In closing...he mentioned he'd send me a shipping label.  I haven't heard from him since.  The laptop hasn't moved...

So, here it is Tuesday evening, the graphics card will be here tomorrow and I'm sitting here wondering.  Did the graphics card seller actually send a replacement AMD Radeon Pro WX 3200?  If so...will the replacement actually work?

Not to mention....Did good ol' Liquid Cool just unknowingly pick up a Staph Infection?

Stay Tuned for Part Two!

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Could have been worse. There could have been bloody "genetic samples"...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 13, 2021)

@Liquid Cool  Could have been worse, there could have been a condom inside


----------



## Valantar (Oct 13, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Part One! It was a helluva weekend...
> 
> *WARNING!* Not for the squeamish. If you're grossed out easily, just skip this one....
> 
> ...


Buy a bottle of IPA and pour it over the laptop (in the box) and let it soak? Should make it reasonably safe to handle at least.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 13, 2021)

No offense, but I used to refurbish toughbooks, so no sympathy from me on the "ick" department...

...Except this is a retail sale that the seller could at least pretend to care about, not state surplus auctions.  My sympathies on that front.


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 13, 2021)

Edit:

coming from a 1000R Odyssey G7 to a flat monitor messes with my brain... this monitor looks like it's heavily curved backwards


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 13, 2021)

New headphones cause.. i broke the old ones.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2021)

In times of Covid, you should set that guys ass on fire for shipping a filthy, human parts covered mess.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> In times of Covid, you should set that guys ass on fire for shipping a filthy, human parts covered mess.


I'm not laughing to disagree, but instead because that is one crazy accurate point.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> @Liquid Cool  Could have been worse, there could have been a condom insideView attachment 220585



There's a thread about this









						User finds piece of glove in RTX 3090
					

A Dutch Reddit user calling himself Antonjeweet noted that his Nvidia RTX 3090 was getting noticeably hot. After doing some testing, he decided to remove the cooling from the card to replace the thermal pads and discovered that there was a piece of glove between the cooler and the video card...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 13, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> There's a thread about this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know and I was hoping most people knew the photo also it can almost be considered a meme by now, not that I actually know what a meme actually is.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 13, 2021)

After reviewing the replies to my post, I went back and looked at the timestamps during my lengthy discussion on Sunday with the seller.  We went back and forth for three solid hours.

I can be quite persuasive, but I wasn't 10 minutes in to my discussion with this so-called gentlemen that I started to feel that I may have met my match.

It's hard to discuss anything when the other person simply doesn't care - at all.  He made it very clear he didn't give a damn about anything I made a comment on, and I also believe it was very clear he didn't care about the item he sold me as well.  

Body parts came up in the discussion on several occasions!

My language was liberally sprinkled with colorful words and phrases...disconcerting, demeaning, profoundly disturbing, inundated by a film of flesh and filth...and they played to the crickets.  Nothing.

What he did seem to care about is receiving a 1 star review and negative feedback on his record. So I used this to my advantage to persuade him into giving me an immediate refund instead of him taking a hit to his account when I open a case.

Once I had secured the return, I simply walked away before the conversation got any more heated than it already was.

Rolling in to the fourth day...still waiting on that shipping label.

Now...as I sit here in my easy chair this morning I'm viewing my graphics card tracking number information and despite being told the card would be overnighted...it was sent UPS ground. Interesting. Not to mention...usually by this time of the morning, I'd be notified it was on the truck for delivery.  UPS hasn't updated the site yet...so I'm not 100% for certain what is going on here.



All I know is that...as the tape rips and the box is popped open...the camera will be clicking away in preparation for Part Two of this little adventure and hopefully a conclusion to the madness.

Well, at least half the madness...

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 13, 2021)

LC, you get the nickname Terl...."Leverage, leverage."

I can hear you now..."Filthy humans!"


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 13, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> No offense, but I used to refurbish toughbooks, so no sympathy from me on the "ick" department...
> 
> ...Except this is a retail sale that the seller could at least pretend to care about, not state surplus auctions.  My sympathies on that front.


There could very well be "'rona extra" all over it!


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 13, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> There could very well be "'rona extra" all over it!


That's true.  Didn't have to worry about that back in 2010s, though I did use rubber gloves more than once...  lol.



Liquid Cool said:


> After reviewing the replies to my post, I went back and looked at the timestamps during my lengthy discussion on Sunday with the seller.  We went back and forth for three solid hours.
> 
> I can be quite persuasive, but I wasn't 10 minutes in to my discussion with this so-called gentlemen that I started to feel that I may have met my match.
> 
> ...


You sure have a fun saga going.  Nothing worse than a seller that can't/won't be bothered.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 13, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That's true.  Didn't have to worry about that back in 2010s, though I did use rubber gloves more than once...  lol.


Back in the 2010s, I was like, "as long as that's not deer mouse stuff, I'm OK". The hantavirus variant that only exists in deer mice/peromyscus-genus mice (also the "rice rat" and "cotton rat", which are not the same rodent genus, however) and only in the Americas, is more lethal than the new coronaviruses! People usually end up in an ICU and are killed by a mouse!

Yes, "deer mouse" is the same mouse that ended up being all over the news in the 2010s at Yosemite National Park! Same with 1993! They sadly exist in rural areas all over the Americas, including Canada.
Deer mice, tend to be associated with filthy places in rural areas over here.

OTOH, ironically the hantavirus variants that came with rodents from overseas and of course from where my ancestors were, isn't lethal like that and people usually recover. Rats in the northeast, will have the not-so-lethal variant, ironically!


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 14, 2021)

Lenovo IdeaPad S145 - Ryzen 5 3500U, 8GB RAM DDR4, 1TB HDD, VEGA 8


----------



## Shrek (Oct 14, 2021)

Does a replacement mouse switch count? I went for an 80 million click model; the Kailh GM 8.0

Sort of boring, but it keeps me entertained.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 14, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Does a replacement mouse switch count? I went for an 80 million click model; the Kailh GM 8.0
> 
> Sort of boring, but it keeps me entertained.


For me yeah, i just scrolling through local market to find any that looks nice and not killing my wallet


----------



## cvaldes (Oct 14, 2021)

Nintendo Switch OLED pre-ordered from Target back in July. It arrived this Monday.

Apart from a Nintendo Super NES Classic, this is the first videogame console I've owned in 2+ decades. The last console I owned was an N64 from the mid-Nineties.

I look forward to enjoying _Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Monster Hunter Rise_ and _Bayonetta 2_ in the upcoming months. And probably a few other titles of superior quality. I've looked at some of the "Best Switch Games" lists and I know that I'm missing some great games.

Plenty of opportunity.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 14, 2021)

I love living in a country with healthcare

Cause ehrm diserbled, the gov gives funding for various things: i dont need it for much so it piled up, and my Dyson V6 died...

Say hello to an auto-emptying, vacuum-mop


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

cvaldes said:


> Nintendo Switch OLED pre-ordered from Target back in July. It arrived this Monday.
> 
> Apart from a Nintendo Super NES Classic, this is the first videogame console I've owned in 2+ decades. The last console I owned was an N64 from the mid-Nineties.
> 
> ...



I preordered my Switch OLED July 17th from Wal-Mart, my order just says delayed still.    Hopefully it gets here in a week or two at least.  Metroid Dread arrived yesterday from GameFly rental subscription service.  Metroid Fusion gave me awesome high school memories, was some good times playing on my custom backlight GBA back in the day. Going to be awesome playing its 17 yr future sequel... lol


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I love living in a country with healthcare
> 
> Cause ehrm diserbled, the gov gives funding for various things: i dont need it for much so it piled up, and my Dyson V6 died...
> 
> ...


I'm confused, does one really need help to empty a vacuum and surely your just putting it from one container to another, which you will inevitably have to empty.

Another thing that confused me is spending that much on a hoover? Why not buy a robot one or two and get rid of the work entirely. Hell I could buy 10 roomba clones from China and watch them battle to the death in my living room over some dog hair and crumbs.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 14, 2021)

Got some extension cable for my sfx psu. I am liking the silver one alot as it is thin and flexible despite being a lower 16 gauge wire vs the black one at 18. Gonna put this in my rig and update the pc atm thread later  It happen that my windows deskstop restart itself today due to update. Damn you windows now I have reopen and restart my work task again that was not close for weeks. If I could remember what work I left running..


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 14, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 220474
> since tv is going to move to digital, i must buy this one, not the fancy one just meet my need although i just spend few hours in a week watching tv


Why is it that it seems like all of these have the same, really terrible designer? 
It looks like our two cable company provided STB's and they're just as U-G-L-Y and made from the same cheapo plastic.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 14, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Why is it that it seems like all of these have the same, really terrible designer?
> It looks like our two cable company provided STB's and they're just as U-G-L-Y and made from the same cheapo plastic.


actually i dunno, sometimes i feel like they use OEM design and leave it as it is as long as they can sell to their customer


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 14, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> actually i dunno, sometimes i feel like they use OEM design and leave it as it is as long as they can sell to their customer


Yeah, because making plastic moulds is kind of expensive, but at the same time, why can't they hire a designer to make something that's not fugly? 
You'd think they make a few million of each of these types of things, so the design cost and extra mould costs, if there are any, would earn itself back quite quickly, but alas, the mentality of a lot of the OEMs are that it doesn't matter, so we're stuck with butt ugly STBs...


----------



## Eskimonster (Oct 14, 2021)

Phillips hue all overs in my condo RGB FTW


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

Eskimonster said:


> Phillips hue all overs in my condo RGB FTW



lmao this is the best post I have read in awhile. very nice mate


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 14, 2021)

Null serial to telnet into freebie managed switch



Didn't feel like making one

Edit. Grrrr the switch needed a straight male-male cable.  Had gender bender and regular cable the entire time


----------



## toilet pepper (Oct 15, 2021)

The D has been set free!! I just got the Model D wireless. It's been years since I was daily driving a Razer Deathadder and had to change to a G502 for the heck of it. The G502 shape makes my hands hurt. I few months back I was thinking of going wireless and bought the Model O. When they released the Model D - I knew I have to get one as it's shape is the same as the Deathadder. I'm not sure if it shows in the pictures but the lights on the Model D is brighter even though I have set both to 5%. Other than that the clicks on the D is "crispier." I guess its because they are using the 80 Million click Kailh switches now. My unit has some rattling though.


















Got G-Floats on both of em. The stock skates are too slippery and its hard to control.






Also got a mouse wrist rest for when working. I got it for a few bucks and is made of silicone. It's made to move with your hands. So I placed the stock skates on it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 15, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> The D has been set free!! I just got the Model D wireless. It's been years since I was daily driving a Razer Deathadder and had to change to a G502 for the heck of it. The G502 shape makes my hands hurt. I few months back I was thinking of going wireless and bought the Model O. When they released the Model D - I knew I have to get one as it's shape is the same as the Deathadder. I'm not sure if it shows in the pictures but the lights on the Model D is brighter even though I have set both to 5%. Other than that the clicks on the D is "crispier." I guess its because they are using the 80 Million click Kailh switches now. My unit has some rattling though.
> 
> View attachment 220890
> 
> ...



do your hands really feel cooler?


----------



## toilet pepper (Oct 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> do your hands really feel cooler?


I feel like the cool kids with their RGB mouse that has holes in em. Joking aside, I'm not sure how to answer this but the holes are to save weight. Now that you mention it - it does feel a little cool but not noticeable.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> Got some extension cable for my sfx psu. I am liking the silver one alot as it is thin and flexible despite being a lower 16 gauge wire vs the black one at 18. Gonna put this in my rig and update the pc atm thread later  It happen that my windows deskstop restart itself today due to update. Damn you windows now I have reopen and restart my work task again that was not close for weeks. If I could remember what work I left running..
> 
> View attachment 220802
> View attachment 220803View attachment 220804View attachment 220805


Lets hope they dont melt like my adata XPG ones


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 15, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> The D has been set free!! I just got the Model D wireless. It's been years since I was daily driving a Razer Deathadder and had to change to a G502 for the heck of it. The G502 shape makes my hands hurt. I few months back I was thinking of going wireless and bought the Model O. When they released the Model D - I knew I have to get one as it's shape is the same as the Deathadder. I'm not sure if it shows in the pictures but the lights on the Model D is brighter even though I have set both to 5%. Other than that the clicks on the D is "crispier." I guess its because they are using the 80 Million click Kailh switches now. My unit has some rattling though.
> 
> View attachment 220890
> 
> ...


Interesting design. Hopefully its water resistant. I'd hate to see something like sweat from sweaty palms ruining such a mouse. I honestly don't understand people's obsession with RGB though. It's just eye candy, and for a wireless device it seems like a waste of battery power.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 15, 2021)

Just bought this one slightly discounted, did its job so far but with some unusual hiccups with the desktop computer I have - which has a TP-Link USB Wi-Fi card, really odd.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 15, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> View attachment 220948
> 
> Just bought this one slightly discounted, did its job so far but with some unusual hiccups with the desktop computer I have - which has a TP-Link USB Wi-Fi card, really odd.


I tried their off-brand mercusys  with my last router purchase seems to be working well for now till I upgrade to 2.5gbe. had some issues with TP-Link when the router is provided by a ISP but buying off the shelf versions all seem good.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 15, 2021)

For me, dumb lights, FTW!


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 15, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I tried their off-brand mercusys  with my last router purchase seems to be working well for now till I upgrade to 2.5gbe. had some issues with TP-Link when the router is provided by a ISP but buying off the shelf versions all seem good.



Never use ISP-provided stuff bro ^^


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 15, 2021)

D-Link DIR-842 AC1200


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 15, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Never use ISP-provided stuff bro ^^


I don't but I always get asked to troubleshoot for people who do though it's nice our ISP moved to TP-Link their Xiaomi routers were just Ewaste.


----------



## Bjørgersson (Oct 15, 2021)

Bjørgersson said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My latest tech purchase is this pile of bad boys.
> 
> ...



It has finally arrived.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 16, 2021)

A crazy Asus Mainboard for AM3 and my Athlon II x4 620
The case for this Board will be Handmade (Board, Flex ATX PSU, Lowprofile GPU


6x USB, VGA and HDMI, Onboard SD Card Slot


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> A crazy Asus Mainboard for AM3 and my Athlon II x4 620
> The case for this Board will be Handmade (Board, Flex ATX PSU, Lowprofile GPU
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you'll need a pci extension cable, otherwise your GPU won't fit since the CPU cooler would get in the way.
Unless you plan to use an APU.


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 16, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Looks like you'll need a pci extension cable, otherwise your GPU won't fit since the CPU cooler would get in the way.


Yeah for shure it would be a very flat case max. high 4,5cm (Flex ATX smallest site is 4,1 cm)

Im looking atm for a few things, but ill prefer to cool the CPU with 3 Heatpipes to one side of the Case with a Alu Plate and Fins on them.


I have a few options cause im work as Metallworker.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 16, 2021)

My new toys 






Still haven't sourced the Cpu for my Nas though why couldn't AMD just sell GE chips to consumers


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 16, 2021)

Holly shit 4GB RAM, my Athlon 7750 on AM2 have; 8 GB OCZ Gold 1066


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 16, 2021)

It's going to be a firewall so 4gb might be enough we will see


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 16, 2021)

this arrived today. couldn't get my hands on a ps5 or xbox series x, and the only screen I own is a nice 165hz 1080p rapid IPS, so I said fk it.    this will be my xbox game pass machine. not bad for ton of games I want to play at 120 fps 1080p for $299.  NOT IN THIS ECONOMY BOYS    





Switch OLED arrives Monday, but I will be taking that to work with me to play in off hours. 

I'm still hopeful to have a PS5 and 4k OLED setup someday, and a next gen PC like in late 2022 or late 2023. this stuff will hold me over.  honestly these are my first two consoles in ages... its going to be so nice just plug n play and no thinking or distractions. just zone out and enjoy some gaming.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2021)

New toy arrived, it sucks


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> it sucks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Null serial to telnet into freebie managed switchView attachment 220882
> Didn't feel like making one
> 
> Edit. Grrrr the switch needed a straight male-male cable.  Had gender bender and regular cable the entire time


I have a DP to VGA adapter from them since HDMI can't do analog...



Mussels said:


> I love living in a country with healthcare
> 
> Cause ehrm diserbled, the gov gives funding for various things: i dont need it for much so it piled up, and my Dyson V6 died...
> 
> ...


Looks like a dyson/shark knock off (not that either of them are better than the LG- had a shark where parts were unobtanium)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2021)

It's an LG A9T Kompressor Ultra

The T version doesnt seem to exist online, except on the taiwan LG website, but its for sale in a few places in aus
has a self empty function into a bag in the tower, UV light to kill some yummy tasty shit that might go in there, vacuums and mops at the same time
LG CordZero ThinQ A9 T


----------



## Bjørgersson (Oct 17, 2021)

Bjørgersson said:


> It has finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 220958






I've taken it apart, dedusted and repasted it with MX-2. MSI seems to have believed that the more the better when they applied the thermal paste.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 17, 2021)

Initial impressions of Switch OLED that arrived today... this screen is PROPER OLED not AMOLED like phones... it is stunning... setup was very simple and I am looking forward to Metroid Dread tonight at work, I got everything updated, etc.

Impressions of Xbox Series S after only one night of use... it's fantastic as well. 120hz 1080p on my 23" monitor... honestly very impressed by this little machine. it looks gorgeous too.  the 512gb storage isn't a huge deal, I have been trying to train myself to only play one game at a time anyway, fully enjoy it or finish the story, then move on. so this actually helps me stay on track by not having unlimited storage.

I got both devices in white color and they are both gorgeous.  I paid MSRP for both. world is going crazy so I am thankful I have anything at all.


----------



## Rithsom (Oct 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Impressions of Xbox Series S after only one night of use... it's fantastic as well. 120hz 1080p on my 23" monitor... honestly very impressed by this little machine. it looks gorgeous too.  the 512gb storage isn't a huge deal, I have been trying to train myself to only play one game at a time anyway, fully enjoy it or finish the story, then move on. so this actually helps me stay on track by not having unlimited storage.



Good buy!

I feel like the Series S is an underrated console. It's a compact, low-power machine with RX 580 graphical performance, fast SSD storage, and high-refresh-rate support. And the best thing about the Series S is that it is in stock at or close to its MSRP more often than the other next-gen consoles are.

I might just buy one for myself.



lynx29 said:


> world is going crazy so I am thankful I have anything at all.



That's the spirit.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 17, 2021)

This is my new Z390 Gaming X mobo + i9-9900K delided with liquid metal, copper IHS cpu and Heatkiller water blocks for the VRM's to replace my current setup - in my system specs.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 17, 2021)

Bit of a health setback on my end...

No Part 2 I'm afraid.  I will mention...I received the WX 3200, it appears new and works perfectly.  The Laptop?  It is now mine, but it'll need a little work.  Cost basis is 0.00...so far. 

I'll be back sooner or later...

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 17, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Good buy!
> 
> I feel like the Series S is an underrated console. It's a compact, low-power machine with RX 580 graphical performance, fast SSD storage, and high-refresh-rate support. And the best thing about the Series S is that it is in stock at or close to its MSRP more often than the other next-gen consoles are.
> 
> ...



series makes a lot of sense if you are still on 1080p or 1440p. its very optimized so I am having 0 dropped frames or lag spikes that ruin immersion a lot of times for me on PC, etc.  



Liquid Cool said:


> Bit of a health setback on my end...
> 
> No Part 2 I'm afraid.  I will mention...I received the WX 3200, it appears new and works perfectly.  The Laptop?  It is now mine, but it'll need a little work.  Cost basis is 0.00...so far.
> 
> ...




hope you get better soon!!!


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 17, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> This is my new Z390 Gaming X mobo + i9-9900K delided with liquid metal, copper IHS cpu and Heatkiller water blocks for the VRM's to replace my current setup - in my system specs.


Why not just mod the bios on your Z270x Gaming 9? Doing that and insulating some pads on the cpu and it'll run the 9900K with ease.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Oct 17, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> Why not just mod the bios on your Z270x Gaming 9? Doing that and insulating some pads on the cpu and it'll run the 9900K with ease.


hi m8,

The Z270 only has TPM v1.4 - Z390 has v2.0 for Windows 11+ my current i7-7700k isn't on Windows 11 support list and the i9-9900k has 8 cores with 16 threads.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2021)

Somethings wrong here, and amazon is gunna fix it


----------



## RealKGB (Oct 18, 2021)

Well it was going to be Cogs but my phone said no.


Spoiler


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Somethings wrong here, and amazon is gunna fix it
> View attachment 221286View attachment 221287


You paid for 1TB hoping to get the 4TB by mistake?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> You paid for 1TB hoping to get the 4TB by mistake?


That's the thing about Amazon's pricing and service. If you catch a mistake, historically, while Amazon has in a few instances reversed a purchase based on an incorrect price, the majority of the time they honor a price posted, even if it's a blatant error.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 18, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> That's the thing about Amazon's pricing and service. If you catch a mistake, historically, while Amazon has in a few instances reversed a purchase based on an incorrect price, the majority of the time they honor a price posted, even if it's a blatant error.


The price is not the problem. He paid for a 4TB drive and they sent him a 1TB drive. I'd be fricken pissed.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Ahhzz said:


> That's the thing about Amazon's pricing and service. If you catch a mistake, historically, while Amazon has in a few instances reversed a purchase based on an incorrect price, the majority of the time they honor a price posted, even if it's a blatant error.


I get that, they should have informed him prior to sending the unit out so he had th option of changing the order or declining.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 18, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I get that, they should have informed him prior to sending the unit out so he had th option of changing the order or declining.


I think, altho @Mussels may correct me, he paid for a 4Tb (on a pricing mistake), and they shipped a 1Tb instead.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> You paid for 1TB hoping to get the 4TB by mistake?


Edited simpler wording:

Their listing has the 1TB, 2TB and 4TB with the same product number (for the 1TB)
They then had the 1TB and 4TB's prices switched around. This sat in limbo for what.. 3? 4 months?

Best part? They're honouring it. Returned the 1TB today, once refund is processed i have in writing that i can buy the 4TB, and they'll refund any difference to price match.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 18, 2021)

well, if that situation was in a brick'n mortar ... and the price was shown on a 4tb, it should be the price to pay for the merchandise on shelf ...

i had a fun one with a physical colector edition for World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King back in the days ... day one on shelf, the one putting price on them misplaced the comma ... result: 16,99chf instead of 169,90 .... ofc they could have tried to argue that i did it .... but could not find any excuses when i showed the whole batch with the same error and explained that i would not waste my time changing all the boxes just to scam them  (it goes without saying that i got my box for 16.99 well ... 17chf, and they corrected the error for the rest )

Amazon can be a mixed bag sometime, but glad for you that the situation is resolved.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> well, if that situation was in a brick'n mortar ... and the price was shown on a 4tb, it should be the price to pay for the merchandise on shelf ...
> 
> i had a fun one with a physical colector edition for World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King back in the days ... day one on shelf, the one putting price on them misplaced the comma ... result: 16,99chf instead of 169,90 .... ofc they could have tried to argue that i did it .... but could not find any excuses when i showed the whole batch with the same error and explained that i would not waste my time changing all the boxes just to scam them  (it goes without saying that i got my box for 16.99 well ... 17chf, and they corrected the error for the rest )
> 
> Amazon can be a mixed bag sometime, but glad for you that the situation is resolved.


Here in Aus they can cancel *prior* to taking my money.
After that, they have to honour the transaction.

Internationally it can get a little weird, but i ordered from amazon.com.au who took my money, then amazon.co.uk mailed it saying it was a 4TB product, so its all on amazon directly to fix (and so far, they genuinely have)


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 18, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> This is my new Z390 Gaming X mobo + i9-9900K delided with liquid metal, copper IHS cpu


U know that every IHS is made of cooper?

They are only galvanized


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 18, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> U know that every IHS is made of cooper?
> 
> They are only galvanized


By galvanised I assume you mean plated and you do realise that under that plating is copper don't you they're not some zinc coated piece of junk metal they are Nickel plated Copper


----------



## toastem2004 (Oct 19, 2021)

Well, it looks like my HD6950 is dead.  I BIOS flashed it back in the day to a 6970.  It did not like that, so I flipped its bios switch back to stock. It lasted a bit longer but eventually showed anomolies before crashing hard and showing all sorts of pac-man like errors during POST.  oh well, going to try to find a 7750 or 7770 to put in it.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 19, 2021)

Not exactly a tech purchase, but related in a way....just got a new clamp-on type monitor mount (using a monitor stand previously) , the new mount is higher thus enabling me to start using my Oppo HA-1 DAC combo again. I had to resort to an iFi Micro iDSD BL which had a very low profile, but lacks a Balanced 4pin XLR output which I'd have preferred, and yes, the HA-1 has a Balanced 4pin XLR output.





Oh yeah, I'd also received two pairs of replacement earpads for my headphones, here's a pic of the cans with the new earpads....Sony WH1000XM3 (L), Sennheiser HD600 (R).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> Not exactly a tech purchase, but related in a way....just got a new clamp-on type monitor mount (using a monitor stand previously) , the new mount is higher thus enabling me to start using my Oppo HA-1 DAC combo again. I had to resort to an iFi Micro iDSD BL which had a very low profile, but lacks a Balanced 4pin XLR output which I'd have preferred, and yes, the HA-1 has a Balanced 4pin XLR output.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That keyboard.. 



toastem2004 said:


> oh well, going to try to find a 7750 or 7770 to put in it


Oh good grief no. The 7750/7770 only have a 128bit memory bus. The 7850/7870 have 256bit. Go with one of those.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That keyboard..


It's a Ducky (Cherry MX Black), with white PBT dye sub keycaps, and yes, a set of Spongebob PBT keycaps for the heck of it. Sometimes, I just wanna lighten things up....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 19, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> a set of Spongebob PBT keycaps for the heck of it.


This is what I was referring to...  It's just silly, but a fun kind of silly.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is what I was referring to...  It's just silly, but a fun kind of silly.


Which was precisely why I'd gotten that Spongebob keycap set, it's a fun set of keycaps. Besides, I'd not used this keyboard for a long time, love the MX Black, I'm remembering why I'd kept the keyboard.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 19, 2021)

I just learned that the NCASE M1 is discontinued this week  This is not the latest tech purchase I bought it last year when Covid started getting worst around April last year. Gonna show this purchase that I have not used yet. I wish I had purchased the black panels when it was in stock last year . Now is no longer for sale. Below is the end of an era for the last version of the Ncase M1 ver 6.1. This is the case that started up the custom itx revolution. It had a good 7 years run with multiple updates. Gonna miss this soldier. I be keeping this as my collection now. What I love about the M1 is how they included every single accessories in the purchase without having to buy extra. You got io port/plates, fan grills, atx psu adapters and extra screws. All bases are covered. Despite the price of $190usd then, for what they provided and the Lian Li quality of the case it was worth it.

The design really aged well with it 3 slot gpu though nowadays with increasing gpu sizes even this is at its limits.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 19, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> I just learned that the NCASE M1 is discontinued this week  This is not the latest tech purchase I bought it last year when Covid started getting worst around April last year. Gonna show this purchase that I have not used yet. I wish I had purchased the black panels when it was in stock last year . Now is no longer for sale. Below is the end of an era for the last version of the Ncase M1 ver 6.1. This is the case that started up the custom itx revolution. It had a good 7 years run with multiple updates. Gonna miss this soldier. I be keeping this as my collection now. What I love about the M1 is how they included every single accessories in the purchase without having to buy extra. You got io port/plates, fan grills, atx psu adapters and extra screws. All bases are covered. Despite the price of $190usd then, for what they provided and the Lian Li quality of the case it was worth it.
> 
> The design really aged well with it 3 slot gpu though nowadays with increasing gpu sizes even this is at its limits.
> 
> ...


It's just this model as far as I'm aware there was supposedly a run happening next month whether they still keep their word and produce one last batch I'm not sure. There will be a Ncase m2 or something along those lines announced in the coming months


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 21, 2021)

Quick fix time - ITX boards in the Cerberus place the NH-C14S too close to the back of the case, where it fights with the internal power cord extension. Printed a spacer and got some long screws to push the plug out 17mm.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 21, 2021)

well I have been meaning to upgrade my ole Logitech G105 KB for a while now but haven't liked the prices of what I have been seeing for new KB's so I was in Hardly Normals (harvey normans) store today and saw the had the G613 on sale for $171 down from $229 I had the money so bought it.

 

unfortunately it's not back lit like the G105 but then it runs on batteries so not to big of a deal


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 21, 2021)

The new lens finally came! The thing is pretty big, but it doesn't weigh a lot. I need to find a furry woodland creature to take a picture of. 
It's almost twice as long as my 24-105mm kit lens, but that's what happens when you go to 100-400mm.


As a side note, this lens was just recently released, so it's a new one for the RF lineup.








						RF100-400mm F5.6-8 IS USM
					

Compact, lightweight and high-image quality RF tele zoom lens, with a versatile zoom range of 100-400mmOptical Image Stabilizer with up to 5.5 Stops* of shake correctionHigh speed, smooth and quiet autofocus with Canon’s Nano USM9-blade circular aperture for beautiful bokehControl Ring for...




					www.usa.canon.com
				




Alrighty folks. I found myself some furry woodland creatures. It was a little dark out by the time I was done with work, so the high ISO noise sort of hurts the quality of the pictures, but you can get a pretty good idea for how much 8x magnification gets you.

12800 ISO, 400mm, ƒ/8, 0ev, 1/200s
View attachment IMG_1986.jpeg

12800 ISO, 400mm, ƒ/8, 0ev, 1/160s (Had to drop the jpeg quality, TPU doesn't like images >10Mb.)
View attachment IMG_1999.jpeg

12800 ISO, 400mm, ƒ/8, 0ev, 1/320s
View attachment IMG_2003.jpeg


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 22, 2021)

Just ordered some 3600MT G Skill Trident Z Neo ram and a 5800X CPU so pics incoming when they get here


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 22, 2021)

I should have bought that AOC Hdmi cable when we were talking about it It was about $50 then I just bought it and I think it cost closer to $100. Dell 210ii 1U Server, crucial 3600mhz ram and fibre hdmi cable should be here in a week or so pics will come when it arrives.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 22, 2021)

Got the 3rd base station for my Valve Index. Unfortunately this one doesn't come with the mounting bracket.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2021)

And don't you dare to tell me that isn't tech related.

It has RGB


----------



## plastiscɧ (Oct 22, 2021)

*ALIENWARE 38 CURVED GAMING MONITOR*


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 23, 2021)

Looking at the local online retailer today I came across something that piqued my interest, do I need a usb warmer?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 23, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Looking at the local online retailer today I came across something that piqued my interest, do I need a usb warmer?View attachment 222042


I love that it's not even a USB part, that's an HDMI elbow.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 23, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I love that it's not even a USB part, that's an HDMI elbow.


Please note that DIY desktop is in fact a Acer OEM system


----------



## Valantar (Oct 23, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Please note that DIY desktop is in fact a Acer OEM system


And the storage bin looks a lot like a baking tray/pan.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 23, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> View attachment 220948
> 
> Just bought this one slightly discounted, did its job so far but with some unusual hiccups with the desktop computer I have - which has a TP-Link USB Wi-Fi card, really odd.


Same brand on the box ≠ same maker of chips inside the box.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 23, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I love that it's not even a USB part, that's an HDMI elbow.


USB, HDMI,... bah! Stop getting so technical on me! It's shiny and made of plastic, that's what matters. U buyin' or not???



Valantar said:


> And the storage bin looks a lot like a baking tray/pan.


That's to "store" your cake in the oven. U got a prob?



ThaiTaffy said:


> Please note that DIY desktop is in fact a Acer OEM system


Yup, that 'un o'er there I went and bought meself!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 23, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Looking at the local online retailer today I came across something that piqued my interest, do I need a usb warmer?View attachment 222042


Just in time for winter.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Just in time for winter.


I'm wondering Is it to thaw your usb ports if they freeze over when using LN²?


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Oct 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Same brand on the box ≠ same maker of chips inside the box.



Makes sense, I just solved the issue by running the LAN cable instead.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 23, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Makes sense, I just solved the issue by running the LAN cable instead.


TP-Link are masters of putting whatever they can get their hands on inside their routers and as such they have a mix of Intel/Lantiq/MaxLinear, Mediatek, Realtek, Broadcom and Qualcomm hardware and they can even switch chipset in the same model when they make a new revision, so you really have no idea what you're buying.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 23, 2021)

OK, back to topic please guys. we have a forum for "funny pictures". thanks!!


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 23, 2021)

although they are look the same it just not the same



athough the case looks pretty similar the internal quality is different, the left side is the better one



but the low quality has better finishing than the other one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Looking at the local online retailer today I came across something that piqued my interest, do I need a usb warmer?View attachment 222042


Aww, but think of the children... they need their warmers..



R-T-B said:


> I love that it's not even a USB part, that's an HDMI elbow.


That's what makes it funny! What I find even more funny is the picture of the Acer PC with the words "DIY Desktop" underneath. Who in there right mind would see an Acer PC and think DIY?!?



Ahhzz said:


> OK, back to topic please guys. we have a forum for "funny pictures". thanks!!


Oops. Sorry Ahhzz, hadn't gotten that far down the page before replying.. I'll shut up...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 23, 2021)

Imagine this is what I actually do all my tech purchases on trying to find vertical server rack rails has been impossible it must have them, it has everything, but what they would name them is anyone's guess.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> TP-Link are masters of putting whatever they can get their hands on inside their routers and as such they have a mix of Intel/Lantiq/MaxLinear, Mediatek, Realtek, Broadcom and Qualcomm hardware and they can even switch chipset in the same model when they make a new revision, so you really have no idea what you're buying.


don't forget Marvel in that mix


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 23, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> don't forget Marvel in that mix


Marvel exited the Wi-Fi and router business some time ago.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Marvel exited the Wi-Fi and router business some time ago.


Which is sad as they made rock solid products.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Oct 23, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> although they are look the same it just not the same
> athough the case looks pretty similar the internal quality is different, the left side is the better one
> 
> but the low quality has better finishing than the other one



That is some slim control board. Are you using only a hdd on these? I find certain 2.5 casing don't seems to like my ssd in them.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 23, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> don't forget Marvel in that mix


TP-link cinematic universe?


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 23, 2021)

Last year's *Air* ~ yes finally joined the *cult*


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 23, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> although they are look the same it just not the same
> View attachment 222093


I'm guessing the one on the right is the better one?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> TP-link cinematic universe?


Goes well with imitation Spiderman/Spoderman:


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 24, 2021)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> That is some slim control board. Are you using only a hdd on these? I find certain 2.5 casing don't seems to like my ssd in them.


I have ssd and on external, i just find some has lazy load on ssd but looks like normal on hdd



cst1992 said:


> I'm guessing the one on the right is the better one?


The black one is the better one, although not very well known brand, at least from soldering quality it much better.



Aquinus said:


> The new lens finally came! The thing is pretty big, but it doesn't weigh a lot. I need to find a furry woodland creature to take a picture of.
> It's almost twice as long as my 24-105mm kit lens, but that's what happens when you go to 100-400mm.
> View attachment 221763
> 
> ...


Looks good, but with handheld you will have some exercise then


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 24, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> Looks good, but with handheld you will have some exercise then


I hiked a 700ft hill today, then went down to a local pond with trails maintained by the local audubon. Definitely a workout, but it was well worth it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 24, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I hiked a 700ft hill today, then went down to a local pond with trails maintained by the local audubon. Definitely an workout, but it was well worth it.
> View attachment 222160


Cute little chipmunk!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 24, 2021)

Ram should be with me in a day or two


AOC Hdmi a few days after. No sign of them even packaging my server but maybe they don't work weekends will find out more tomorrow. What's a best saller? alot of stores claim that they are the best here.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 24, 2021)

Needed more Powah!!!! I figured out a very specific way to trip OCP with a 3080 ti on 4 850w psu and 2 750w psu with power limits set to 450w..... Tales of Arise second boss fight game set to 5k via DSR the whole battle sits around 50-60% power then it blast past 110% at the final part and trips OCP on a RMX-850, 2 Prime TR-850, EVGA G2-850, RM750, Focus GX750. Tested them all to make sure I wasn't crazy. Running a constant 100% load in any game doesn't do it at least any I've tried it was only with massive fluctuations in load/power draw.

This fixed it.... Although I first tried a Prime GX-1000 that also had no issues with it I had to barrow.




I plan on doing some testing with a Vanilla 3080 FTW same model just one tier down whenever I get around to it to see if it does the same thing. I probably won't make a post about that though.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Oct 24, 2021)

FireFox said:


> And don't you dare to tell me that isn't tech related.
> 
> It has RGB
> 
> View attachment 221928







Oh i love senseless stalking - *Vegan  rubber boots made in italy*. The little girl was certainly very happy. ABOUT THE BOYS BOOTS... *However, this light is very useful in the dark season!  Good Daddy!*


----------



## FireFox (Oct 24, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 222179
> 
> 
> Oh i love senseless stalking - *Vegan  rubber boots made in italy*. The little girl was certainly very happy. ABOUT THE BOYS BOOTS... *However, this light is very useful in the dark season!  Good Daddy!*


She turned 3 yesterday and next week going to the kindergarten.
I guess too much RGB at home that when we went shopping and she saw the boots lighting she grabbed right away


----------



## neatfeatguy (Oct 24, 2021)

Birthday present for myself.





Came in yesterday. 

Then I'll be looking to transition my 3060ti to a new build for the kids for Christmas since they've been showing interest in playing some games on PC. I'm looking to probably picking up a z590 MB that's being offered for a good deal and probably stick something like a 10700k in it since they're decent and not horribly priced.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

Dual USB OTG(on-the-go) cables - one micro-USB and the other USB-C.
My sister has a fairly new phone so has issues charging it whenever she comes over, so got these.
$3 for both of them.

(And yes, they transmit data as well as power).


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 24, 2021)

toastem2004 said:


> Well, it looks like my HD6950 is dead.  I BIOS flashed it back in the day to a 6970.  It did not like that, so I flipped its bios switch back to stock. It lasted a bit longer but eventually showed anomolies before crashing hard and showing all sorts of pac-man like errors during POST.  oh well, going to try to find a 7750 or 7770 to put in it.


And, it looks like you possibly have a bulging cap on the upper left of the motherboard that it looks like you have your Deneb on.  I can't tell exactly with the photo, because of a focus issue.



Aquinus said:


> The new lens finally came! The thing is pretty big, but it doesn't weigh a lot. I need to find a furry woodland creature to take a picture of.
> It's almost twice as long as my 24-105mm kit lens, but that's what happens when you go to 100-400mm.
> View attachment 221763
> 
> ...


Previously, I would be all over DSLRs without a doubt, but before I was given that Samsung Galaxy S5, back in very-late-July of 2016,  I saw the prices and they are like a lot of video cards today. 

Now, it looks like the high-end phones will have Canon panicking! Years ago, I went with Canon point-and-shooters and didn't regret it.

OTOH, Nikon's CoolPix S6300 had good specs, but seems very-hit-and-miss, in fact, I wonder if the one I have now, failed on me. I got them second hand and the first one failed unexpectedly. And the second one has janky focusing. To stop that blurry non-sense, I have to go forward and then tap backwards or vice-versa.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> It's a Ducky (Cherry MX Black), with white PBT dye sub keycaps, and yes, a set of Spongebob PBT keycaps for the heck of it. Sometimes, I just wanna lighten things up....


If I were you, I'd replace the B, E, G, N, O, P, S keys of that keyboard(you kinda get why).


----------



## Valantar (Oct 24, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> View attachment 222202
> 
> Dual USB OTG(on-the-go) cables - one micro-USB and the other USB-C.
> My sister has a fairly new phone so has issues charging it whenever she comes over, so got these.
> ...


I thought USB OTG meant using a mobile device as a USB host, i.e. USB-C/micro B to an USB-A receptacle? These look like ordinary USB A-C/A-micro B cables to me.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 24, 2021)

You mean a female type-A? Maybe, then yes, these aren't OTG.


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 24, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> I hiked a 700ft hill today, then went down to a local pond with trails maintained by the local audubon. Definitely a workout, but it was well worth it.
> View attachment 222160


He's probably telling you ~ back off shorty


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Birthday present for myself.
> 
> View attachment 222198
> 
> ...



I wanted one, this one or the OC version...

I just don't buy one with current prices...
I decided to buy a 58" 4K TV first.. (previous 32" 1080p)
So there went my money for a new TV for now.

I will keep using my 2070 Super until hopefully the prices are back normal... IF...
One can only hope..


----------



## FireFox (Oct 24, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> The new lens finally came! The thing is pretty big, but it doesn't weigh a lot. I need to find a furry woodland creature to take a picture of.
> It's almost twice as long as my 24-105mm kit lens, but that's what happens when you go to 100-400mm.
> View attachment 221763
> 
> ...



Love Canon cameras.

Bought one *EOS 1100D* not sure if in 2012/13




The sad part is that i spent around €900 and used it for 1 year and since then it was in a closet till today.
need to be cleaned to removed all the dust.

That Camera didn't deserve me


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2021)

FireFox said:


> That Camera didn't deserve me



You mean you didn't deserve the camera I guess....  


I got the same with an older camera..


----------



## FireFox (Oct 24, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> You mean you didn't deserve the camera I guess....


The Camera didn't deserve me


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 24, 2021)

I think this is technically not quite appropriate but I bought this last year and to me, it is tech nirvana.

A 5 year old Canon 7DMKII and a 15 year old 300mm f2.8 IS I in pristine condition. For those that don't know, it cost me the same as a higher tier RTX 3090. (and in all truth, it'll not depreciate at anywhere near the same rate a modern tech).


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 24, 2021)

Steba RC 108 Multi-Raclette ab € 88,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Steba RC 108 Multi-Raclette ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Pfännchen: 8 • Grillfläche: 50x25cm • Temperaturregelung: stufenlos • Ausstattung: Antihaftbeschichtung, … ✔ Raclettes & Fondues ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				




   



ThaiTaffy said:


> AOC Hdmi a few days after. No sign of them even packaging my server but maybe they don't work weekends will find out more tomorrow. What's a best saller? alot of stores claim that they are the best here.


Sometimes i forget that TPU is international and think damn 3300$ for RAM


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 24, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> By galvanised I assume you mean plated and you do realise that under that plating is copper don't you they're not some zinc coated piece of junk metal they are Nickel plated Copper



His writing is non sense



the54thvoid said:


> I think this is technically not quite appropriate but I bought this last year and to me, it is tech nirvana.
> 
> A 5 year old Canon 7DMKII and a 15 year old 300mm f2.8 IS I in pristine condition. For those that don't know, it cost me the same as a higher tier RTX 3090. (and in all truth, it'll not depreciate at anywhere near the same rate a modern tech).
> 
> ...


It is appropriate, it augments the camera.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 24, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Sometimes i forget that TPU is international and think damn 3300$ for RAM



3300 Thai Baht is 99 USD


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 24, 2021)

Not sure of the us price of ballistics but it was one of the best prices I could find with a brand i trusted to work


P4-630 said:


> 3300 Thai Baht is 99 USD


----------



## plastiscɧ (Oct 24, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Birthday present for myself.
> 
> View attachment 222198
> 
> ...


u seem to like yourself very very much..!  congratz.

to unlock its FULL potential the motherboard GEN4 is a must. and the 10700k is a perfect choice. less heat, less powerconsume and the nearly same clock (~5,2GHz).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 24, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> Birthday present for myself.
> 
> View attachment 222198
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to YOU!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 24, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> I think this is technically not quite appropriate but I bought this last year and to me, it is tech nirvana.
> 
> A 5 year old Canon 7DMKII and a 15 year old 300mm f2.8 IS I in pristine condition. For those that don't know, it cost me the same as a higher tier RTX 3090. (and in all truth, it'll not depreciate at anywhere near the same rate a modern tech).
> 
> ...


i bet that take great shots of the girl sunbathing down the road


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 24, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Now, it looks like the high-end phones will have Canon panicking! Years ago, I went with Canon point-and-shooters and didn't regret it.


The Canon EOS RP with a 24-105mm kit lens cost less than my iPhone 11 Pro Max. FWIW, it's full-frame mirrorless camera, not a DSLR. The camera body is "only" $1,000 USD.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 24, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> i bet that take great shots of the girl sunbathing down the road


In Glasgow? Seriously. Nope. Poor choice of country if that's what floats your boat. And if you do buy camera gear for that purpose, well, your input means nothing to me.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 24, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> In Glasgow? Seriously. Nope. Poor choice of country if that's what floats your boat. And if you do buy camera gear for that purpose, well, your input means nothing to me.


you get out of the wrong side of the bed today my comment was meant as a joke and not to be taken at all seriously


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 24, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> you get out of the wrong side of the bed today my comment was meant as a joke and not to be taken at all seriously



You'd be surprised how many people have that opinion as an ideology. The paparazzi have a lot to answer for.

Apologies if I offended you.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 24, 2021)

When I was a kid, I liked to disassemble all of my toys... 30 years later not much has changed...     








Finally bought an infrared rework station. I've been backpedaling on this purchase for the past 4-5 years, but yesterday I've decided to pull the trigger cause it was ridiculously cheap.
It was heavily used by a friend of a friend of a colleague, which is why I had to tear it apart and do some maintenance. 
Forgot to snap some pics of it fully assembled. I'll get to that tomorrow
It's already up and running, which means I can finally start going through my endless pile of broken motherboards and videocards. Did a test run today - and so far so good.  Took less than 5 minutes to remove a GPU off an old card, including preheating (it's a puny 8600GT, but still quite impressive).

There are still a few things I want to fix or mod, but it can wait.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 24, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> you get out of the wrong side of the bed today my comment was meant as a joke and not to be taken at all seriously





the54thvoid said:


> You'd be surprised how many people have that opinion as an ideology. The paparazzi have a lot to answer for.


Also, even if not meant seriously jokes like that serve to condone their subject matter, which keeps a lot of pretty disgusting behaviour and ideas going. Nor is it funny, so ... why bother?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 24, 2021)

All I can think about is does Glasgow even get sunshine, I'm sat in Air-conditioning at 30°c and feel cold the hottest day this year they recorded a max of 22.5°c.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 24, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> The Canon EOS RP with a 24-105mm kit lens cost less than my iPhone 11 Pro Max. FWIW, it's full-frame mirrorless camera, not a DSLR. The camera body is "only" $1,000 USD.


Thought about that other type, too, but I think I'll be broke for months and more months!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 24, 2021)

God, that is an amazing lens @the54thvoid


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 24, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Thought about that other type, too, but I think I'll be broke for months and more months!


APS-C cameras are a lot more reasonable. You can find a half decent one for $400. Lenses are cheaper too since you can get the same thing done with a shorter focal length due to the crop factor. I wanted a full-frame sensor for low light and dynamic range performance though and you pay a premium for the bigger sensor. The Canon EOS RP is one of the cheapest full-frame options, and $1,000 is actually not bad considering the market.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 25, 2021)

AOC Hdmi just came.



Finally able to max out resolution,refresh rate and enable HDR.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> AOC Hdmi just came.
> View attachment 222312
> Finally able to max out resolution,refresh rate and enable HDR.
> View attachment 222315


Wait, 4096x2160? As in full DCI-4k, rather than consumer UHD 16:9 3840x2160? What display are you using?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wait, 4096x2160? As in full DCI-4k, rather than consumer UHD 16:9 3840x2160? What display are you using?


Some Samsung Tu7000 Series 75" TV. Is it a weird aspect ratio? If I set it to uhd I have problems with cropping on the edges.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Some Samsung Tu7000 Series 75" TV. Is it a weird aspect ratio? If I set it to uhd I have problems with cropping on the edges.


If it's this TV then its native resolution is 3840x2160, standard 16:9 UHD. 4096x2160 is DCI-4k (the cinema/movie standard, not used for consumer electronics), which is 256∶135 or ~1.90∶1, instead of 16:9/~1.78:1. In other words, with your current resolution everything you're seeing is "squeezed" a bit (though likely not enough to notice unless made aware of it).

If your display crops if you set it to 3840x2160 I would look at the TV's overscan/scaling settings, as that should be its native resolution. Many TVs default to weird overscan settings due to idiotic TV equipment standards (the same as why most console games ask you to adjust what parts of the screen you can actually see) or lack of standards, which can cause them to mishandle PC signals. This might also explain why your font rendering looks a bit weird and fuzzy.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> If it's this TV then its native resolution is 3840x2160, standard 16:9 UHD. 4096x2160 is DCI-4k (the cinema/movie standard, not used for consumer electronics), which is 256∶135 or ~1.90∶1, instead of 16:9/~1.78:1. In other words, with your current resolution everything you're seeing is "squeezed" a bit (though likely not enough to notice unless made aware of it).
> 
> If your display crops if you set it to 3840x2160 I would look at the TV's overscan/scaling settings, as that should be its native resolution. Many TVs default to weird overscan settings due to idiotic TV equipment standards (the same as why most console games ask you to adjust what parts of the screen you can actually see) or lack of standards, which can cause them to mishandle PC signals. This might also explain why your font rendering looks a bit weird and fuzzy.


Thnx I'll take a look later when I get back home

It's a good day.





And fitted wasn't sure I was going to get them in without removing the motherboard especially with sausage fingers but I managed.


----------



## r9 (Oct 25, 2021)

The budget king of custom keyboards
Keyboard kit TM680
Milky yellow black bottom switches
PBT keycaps
Foam and tape mod and lubed stabs.
The switches are super smooth don't need lube imo.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 25, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> You'd be surprised how many people have that opinion as an ideology. The paparazzi have a lot to answer for.
> 
> Apologies if I offended you.


i wholly understand and you needn't apologize as I wasn't offended and yes I do not condone what the paparazzi  do they're just a bunch of barracudas  looking for a victim to exploit


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Thnx I'll take a look later when I get back home
> 
> It's a good day.
> View attachment 222333
> ...


Single rank rev E?


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2021)

Should be there by the time I get home.. maybe..

It’s just another NF-A14 iPPC 3K.. and some Allen keys 





Ahh yes, it came 

Maybe one or two more we’ll see..


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2021)

Ordered 3m of soft 13/10 tube and a 8g syringe of MX-4. My current tubes have seen better days as they're dim and crappy.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 26, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Marvel exited the Wi-Fi and router business some time ago.


ah no they make the Aquatia branded chipsets for Wi-Fi  as well as Nic chipsets aswell they may not do routers anymore but they still do Wi-Fi/Nic stuff



Athlonite said:


> Just ordered some 3600MT G Skill Trident Z Neo ram and a 5800X CPU so pics incoming when they get here


so as promised here's the RyZen R7 5800X which just arrived this arvo (WOOHOO) now to put it in


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 26, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Single rank rev E?


No idea I know it's single rank but anything else I'm unsure there's little data on the crucial site and the box had absolutely no paperwork. I've just installed Windows 11 so once I get all my programs back up and running I can take a better look.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 26, 2021)

Gotta Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Z590 & i7-11700k on the way.... better get here before next weekend! 
Postal services everywhere are under heavy loads atm.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> No idea I know it's single rank but anything else I'm unsure there's little data on the crucial site and the box had absolutely no paperwork. I've just installed Windows 11 so once I get all my programs back up and running I can take a better look.


ZenTimings or the simplest way - sticker on the RAM has M8FE1 at the end of part number if it's single rank. Based on your earlier photo it looks like it is so you should be able to OC it to 3733+.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 26, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Gotta Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Z590 & i7-11700k on the way.... better get here before next weekend!
> Postal services everywhere are under heavy loads atm.


I recently shipped a complete system via Oz Post from just north of Brisbane to Penrith region West of Sydney, I expected it to take a week but it got delivered overnight FMD that was fast, and normal post too, not express.
I hope yours is just as speedy.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 26, 2021)

Yep single rank 8gb e die M8FE1

I have a fun weekend planned





Testing Ubuntu server out with some CCTV cameras


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2021)

Amazon have refunded me for the $460 i paid, and screwed up even further:





I have it in writing they will send this product at this price


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 26, 2021)

Love my logitech stuff. Just got myself a G512 mechanical keyboard. Love it


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 26, 2021)

3 packs of replacement filters for my Philips vacuum cleaner. They are suppose to be discontinued but amazon still has them in stock so bought 3 which should last me next three years.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 26, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> 3 packs of replacement filters for my Philips vacuum cleaner. They are suppose to be discontinued but amazon still has them in stock so bought 3 which should last me next three years.


I use a old sock  that's stretched out over the filter on my shop vac and just wash the filter every 3-6 months.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I use a old sock  that's stretched out over the filter on my shop vac and just wash the filter every 3-6 months.



They mostly use this in Thailand


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I use a old sock  that's stretched out over the filter on my shop vac and just wash the filter every 3-6 months.


So you can MacGuyver a HEPA filter from a sock. Cool. I will stick to a €12 set of filters instead.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 26, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> So you can MacGuyver a HEPA filter from a sock. Cool. I will stick to a €12 set of filters instead.


No I just cover the HEPA to make it easier to clean regular


P4-630 said:


> They mostly use this in Thailand
> 
> View attachment 222440


No that's too destructive to the environmental and expensive


----------



## TheLostSwede (Oct 26, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> ah no they make the Aquatia branded chipsets for Wi-Fi  as well as Nic chipsets aswell they may not do routers anymore but they still do Wi-Fi/Nic stuff


Aquantia has NEVER made anything Wi-Fi, I think you're confusing them with Quantenna, who is not owned by Marvell.
The Aquantia brand is pretty much gone now anyhow, as Marvell has rebranded all of those products.
Marvell sold their wireless BU to NXP in 2019.



P4-630 said:


> They mostly use this in Thailand
> 
> View attachment 222440


That seems to be an Asian standard. I find them to be terrible brooms, but then again, I grew up sweeping a horse stable, so my broom standards are quite high...


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 26, 2021)

Final piece of my PC ATM. Sleeved SATA cables and my new ifixit kit


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 26, 2021)

Xiaomi Air Purifier Pro, my flat is on 5th floor and the others around me have only 4 floors.
If its winter and i open the windows all the smoke pull into my flat.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 26, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> Final piece of my PC ATM. Sleeved SATA cables and my new ifixit kit


I have the slightly larger iFixIt set. I needed the pentalobe bit to open my MBP to clean the dust out of the heatsinks and figured I'd just get the full kit. I even used the SIM bit for the new phone I got for my daughter over the weekend. It's a nice little kit.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2021)

Kovoet said:


> Final piece of my PC ATM. Sleeved SATA cables and my new ifixit kit


Was there explosions when you opened it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 27, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Was there explosions when you opened it?


Someone has been watching JayzTwoCents...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 27, 2021)

Impatience is starting to kick in!!


----------



## Lew Zealand (Oct 27, 2021)

I bought stuff because you guys were right.  I may need to stop reading here and continue being wrong and getting lower performance but also not spending money.

...

Nahhh, that's no fun.

Long story short, a number of people recommended buying RAM qualified for the Mobo when having memory problems and I'd been using 4x 4GB Ripjaws V (2x 2800, 2x 3000) in my ASRock B450m Pro4 but they barely ran at 2800, sometimes.  I'll just say it was a continual PITA to work with around.  Went to ASRock's website and eventually found a qualified 3200 pair still being sold: Patriot Viper Gaming RGB Series.

Popped it in and works perfectly at 3200 every time.  Like everyone here said it would.  So: don't cheap out on RAM and expect it to work.

But it's f@#%$^#%$n RGB dammit!  I blame everyone.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 27, 2021)

The way I look at it, If I'm spending more than $20 I research and buy quality anything under I don't give a damn if I have to replace it that might be why I've only worn $1 flip flops for the past 6 years.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 27, 2021)

Lew Zealand said:


> I bought stuff because you guys were right.  I may need to stop reading here and continue being wrong and getting lower performance but also not spending money.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Part of it really comes down to not getting ram with odd timing latencies... ryzen just hates it


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 27, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> here's the RyZen R7 5800X
> 
> View attachment 222424


Do they seriously come with a QR code on the chip?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 27, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Do they seriously come with a QR code on the chip?


Yeah im pretty sure all Ryzen Chips do
Im pretty sure its the Chips model number


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 27, 2021)

Ordered also 2x 1l of distilled water and got a txt that they're on their way


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 27, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Ordered also 2x 1l of distilled water and got a txt that they're on their way



Can you not just buy that at a local drugstore? I know CVS/Walgreens has it here


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 27, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Can you not just buy that at a local drugstore? I know CVS/Walgreens has it here


Actually it's more expensive when you consider the cost of a bus ticket. Cheaper (and easier) to buy that online.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 27, 2021)

Buying water online... now I've seen it all


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 27, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Buying water online... now I've seen it all


Not drinkable tho! For coolant.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 27, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Do they seriously come with a QR code on the chip?


It's the mark of the beast. 

New mousepad to replace the one used for x years. Couldn't bother to do extra research so bought the same thing I did last time.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 27, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Do they seriously come with a QR code on the chip?


Yup both the R7 3700X and R7 5800X have a QR code on them


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 27, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Not drinkable tho! For coolant.


Well, it's distilled. You could technically drink it(but you won't get your minerals).

I'm sure drugstores also sell distilled water, because hospitals need them to put in syringes. The water has to be 100% pure.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 27, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It's the mark of the beast.


Whoa to you oh earth and sea for the devil sends the beast with wrath for it knows that time is short, Let him who hath understanding reckon the number of the beast for it is a human number, It's number is R7 5800X


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 27, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Yup both the R7 3700X and R7 5800X have a QR code on them


Even my old Athlon XP has QR code... on the die! And it's from 2001.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 27, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Even my old Athlon XP has QR code... on the die! And it's from 2001.


2001=That's an early Athlon XP (Palomino) (if it says 01xx on the die) (4-digit code that's YYWW)
To find the real year of the chip, look for a 4-digit code, which will for example look like 0415 (which in this example, means 2004, week 15)

Intel, OTOH, uses only 1 digit for the year, so it often looks something like "L804" which on a Core 2, means 2008, week 4.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 27, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> 2001=That's an early Athlon XP (Palomino) (if it says 01xx on the die) (4-digit code that's YYWW)
> To find the real year of the chip, look for a 4-digit code, which will for example look like 0415 (which in this example, means 2004, week 15)
> 
> Intel, OTOH, uses only 1 digit for the year, so it often looks something like "L804" which on a Core 2, means 2008, week 4.


0317.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 27, 2021)

So it came though something is blatantly missing lucky I have video of me opening the box. Anyway I messaged them with a photo of the missing part and got this.


Anyway I've sent more photos of their advertising showing the Cpu shroud fitted and my lack of, any more communication I'll set the wife on them.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 27, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> View attachment 222562So it came though something is blatantly missing lucky I have video of me opening the box. Anyway I messaged them with a photo of the missing part and got this.View attachment 222563
> Anyway I've sent more photos of their advertising showing the Cpu shroud fitted and my lack of, any more communication I'll set the wife on them.


"NO". That is ...bold?


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 27, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> the wife


Nice name for a dragon...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 27, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Nice name for a dragon...


She's my little Dragon lady I'll have you know.

Anyway just fired it up sounds like a jet.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 27, 2021)

Valantar said:


> "NO". That is ...bold?


Nah, just stupid.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 27, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Nah, just stupid.


Gaslighting is the best approach to customer support in my opinion 

Edit: the obvious reference:


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 27, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Well, it's distilled. You could technically drink it(but you won't get your minerals).
> 
> I'm sure drugstores also sell distilled water, because hospitals need them to put in syringes. The water has to be 100% pure.


Well, anyway. It costs from my fav PC shop 2.60EUR a 1l bottle so not going to be bankrupt.

Used tap water as well though as a temporary solution from time to time... check Your PC ATM thread later, I'll put pics there when I flush and refill my systems with clear tubes.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 27, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Anyway just fired it up sounds like a jet.


Welcome to running rackmount servers.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 27, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Welcome to running rackmount servers.


Thank you I feel privileged to be old enough to use money on man toys I wanted as a kid but told no, though marriage can be similar on times.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 27, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> 0317.


Looks like a Thoroughbred B and before 0339 or around there, the multi is unlocked. I had a 0415 T-bred B 2400+ KIXJB that easily did 2.37 Ghz at 1.75V and I then tested a 0310? T-bred B 2400+ AIUHB and it was a poop OC'er! At 2.30 or closer to there at 1.75V, IIRC, Prime95 kept printing an error message within only 10 minutes! WTF! Looked more like I would have been lucky to get 2.27 at 1.85V, yuck!


----------



## seth1911 (Oct 27, 2021)

may i get next week a cheap gtx 970 , A8 5500 with a gtx 970


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 27, 2021)

Saturday: Asus Maximus VIII Hero off Ebay for $105 complete in box. Arriving tomorrow morning (at USPS here now)
Sunday: Asus Rampage IV Black Edition w/ OC panel assembly off Ebay for $250. Coming from Europe, just got the tracking number.
Last night: G.Skill TridentZ 64GB (16 x 4) DDR4 3600 C16 Samsung B die off local Craigslist for $240.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 28, 2021)

@Mussels
I let it go stale in the cart....I couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## Pictus (Oct 28, 2021)

4TB HD Seagate IronWolf PRO - ST4000NE001
It is noisy(7200RPM - CMR), makes TOC TOC sounds, the older ones makes TIC/click sounds,  but it is fast for a HD.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 28, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> Saturday: Asus Maximus VIII Hero off Ebay for $105 complete in box. Arriving tomorrow morning (at USPS here now)
> Sunday: Asus Rampage IV Black Edition w/ OC panel assembly off Ebay for $250. Coming from Europe, just got the tracking number.
> Last night: G.Skill TridentZ 64GB (16 x 4) DDR4 3600 C16 Samsung B die off local Craigslist for $240.


Great deals there!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 28, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> I recently shipped a complete system via Oz Post from just north of Brisbane to Penrith region West of Sydney, I expected it to take a week but it got delivered overnight FMD that was fast, and normal post too, not express.
> I hope yours is just as speedy.


Cheers man, a quick check of Aus post tracking seems they are sitting in a warehouse somewhere atm.



Mussels said:


> Part of it really comes down to not getting ram with odd timing latencies... ryzen just hates it


My Asus X570 board just does a reboot & fixes it for you if the end user mistakenly enters an odd number for CL.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 28, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> odd number for CL.


Wait, what? Is that an issue?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Wait, what? Is that an issue?


Has been with ryzen since day 1. Run even numbered CL.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 28, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Has been with ryzen since day 1. Run even numbered CL.


What the hell, never heard of that (at least that I'd remember), though I've been running CL16 always


----------



## freeagent (Oct 28, 2021)

I sometimes run 1900 15-15-15-36 2T with GDM off, runs great.. but my CPU can get a bit flaky at 1900, 1866 is solid though. I am running 4 sticks so that could be why..


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I sometimes run 1900 15-15-15-36 2T with GDM off, runs great.. but my CPU can get a bit flaky at 1900, 1866 is solid though. I am running 4 sticks so that could be why..


Try with two sticks some day?


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 28, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Has been with ryzen since day 1. Run even numbered CL.



Ryzen 1000 and Ryzen 2000 on early boards and/or old AGESA, sure. Since Ryzen 3000 this myth really isn't a thing - though you can make a case that some stupid boards don't know what to do with command rate. Enable Geardown on odd tCL and any board worth its salt will just kick you down to the next even number. Case in point - any of the G.skill Trident Z/Neo/RGB/Royal kits rated 3600 17-19-19, once you boot XMP it will show up as 18-19-19 in Windows.

The double reboot thing mentioned earlier happens even when there's nothing wrong with your settings. RAM training sometimes requires the board to reboot once or twice (or thrice when you're on the edge trying something sketchy 4400+) before it POSTs.

You will never really see kits _come _with odd CAS XMP over 3200 (obvs some exceptions), because Geardown gets kinda necessary for stability, and apparently boards don't just auto-rule to 2T instead. Geardown does affect a handful of the other timings aside from tCL though, so honestly I prefer just running 2T.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> You will never really see kits _come _with odd CAS XMP over 3200 (obvs some exceptions


Heey, good point! Now when I think of it, there aren't kits with that latency. They're either CL14, 16 or 18 usually.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 28, 2021)

1freedude said:


> I let it go stale in the cart....I couldn't pull the trigger.


Happens. $400 is no joke.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Ryzen 1000 and Ryzen 2000 on early boards and/or old AGESA, sure. Since Ryzen 3000 this myth really isn't a thing - though you can make a case that some stupid boards don't know what to do with command rate. Enable Geardown on odd tCL and any board worth its salt will just kick you down to the next even number. Case in point - any of the G.skill Trident Z/Neo/RGB/Royal kits rated 3600 17-19-19, once you boot XMP it will show up as 18-19-19 in Windows.
> 
> The double reboot thing mentioned earlier happens even when there's nothing wrong with your settings. RAM training sometimes requires the board to reboot once or twice (or thrice when you're on the edge trying something sketchy 4400+) before it POSTs.
> 
> You will never really see kits _come _with odd CAS XMP over 3200 (obvs some exceptions), because Geardown gets kinda necessary for stability, and apparently boards don't just auto-rule to 2T instead. Geardown does affect a handful of the other timings aside from tCL though, so honestly I prefer just running 2T.


cause 3000 and above have gear down mode working properly (The AGESA updates were key, it's better than it ever was even with old chips), where odd timings would get converted to higher even timings when needed

The worst offenders were usually corsairs budget dual rank stuff, DDR4 3200 C15


----------



## Komshija (Oct 28, 2021)

So this is how it was and how it will be. 

Some time ago: Hama portable phone power bank, 10000 mAh. About 20 €. Not bad for the money.
 

Some time ago: Mercedes CLA 45 AMG, 2017., 381 PS. Will be upgraded in the near future. So far about 43.000 € (50.000 $), will be around 50.000 € or more when I'm done with it.  The amount of jealousy in most people who know me when they saw me driving this car with my custom vanity plates is staggering. 
     

Near future: Asus, Lenovo or maybe Dell gaming laptop, depends which "hardware pack" the offer, how well they are made, how they look (design) and what will be their price.  Estimated price range around 1500 €.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 29, 2021)

it was my birthday yesterday and i thought i was 60 but it turns out after arguing the fact with the misses and her digging some paper out im only 58 so to ive got 2 years to be happy about  so anyway the misses got me a case id been after from about the same year as my 7700k "2017 ish" A P3. so here it is after the transplant, it isnt finnished yet im not happy with the pipes or where the pump is but ive ordered some bits to sort it out.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 29, 2021)

Happy Birthday!

I have some dust here that is younger than you


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Happy Birthday!


thanks buddy.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 29, 2021)

Happy birthday! I think everyone wishes they could just shave off 2 years 

Love the hardline loop. These days I only ever see straight up and straight across, gets boring after awhile - the angles look great


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 29, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Happy birthday!


thanks mate, i only had used tubes and a few off cuts to play with but ive got some new bits incoming so i can replace the ones ive rebent to fit and get the pump/res to fit in the middle of the plate.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 29, 2021)

Age is just a number.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 29, 2021)

its just how many times we have traveled around Sol.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 29, 2021)

Or.. right now I am on level 43, about to make it to level 44..


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Or.. right now I am on level 43, about to make it to level 44..


Except at some point along the way, higher levels turn into a debuff.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 29, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Or.. right now I am on level 43, about to make it to level 44..


Oh no, please don't remind me of "those" NES games....


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 29, 2021)

@xtreemchaos Happy Happy Joy Joy







Now back to the coal mine with you slacker you've got 2 years of work to make up for (LOL)


----------



## maxfly (Oct 29, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> @xtreemchaos Happy Happy Joy Joy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg that cracks me up! I thought i was the only goofball that still remembered that cartoon!

I cant help myself from picturing Stimpy bouncing around on his buttcheeks...hahaha


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Age is just a number.


*sips apple juice*


I dont care if i'm nearly 40, i'm sitting at home in my undies playing video games when its too hot in summer and no ones gunna stop me!


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 30, 2021)

shit I'm 52 cobber and I sit in me gruts gaming if it's too hot if it gets to uncomfortable I'll just whack on the ole AC unit till my nipples can cut glass or take an eye out at 20 feet


----------



## xtreemchaos (Oct 30, 2021)

i will game till im dead, pref VR "wonder if anyones died in VR ?" would i get a Virtual funeral to put my Virtual body in my Virtual tomb .
PS id like to be layed to rest in Tamriel "Skyrim"   .

​


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 30, 2021)

just bought Epson L3210 for office, nice printer for that price




don't ask me why i bought DDR3, it just for office pc, as long as it works, there's no need to upgrade 




and for myself, another PBT keycaps, just catching on local online market and the seller just tag it $4, so why not


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 31, 2021)

Perfect replacement for laptop cd drive



No it's not it doesn't work!!!!!


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 31, 2021)

I don't get what you mean. That is a HDD caddy, not a CD drive.

OTOH if you mean cupholder then maybe...


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 31, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Perfect replacement for laptop cd driveView attachment 223085
> 
> No it's not it doesn't work!!!!!


thick one, for old laptop

definition of brick size charger, this is the biggest charger i ever had


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 31, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Perfect replacement for laptop cd driveView attachment 223085
> 
> No it's not it doesn't work!!!!!


They won't work for a boot drive, they work as storage only.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 31, 2021)

This.

Let's call it mediaval tech.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> This.
> 
> Let's call it mediaval tech.
> 
> View attachment 223109



Having issues with your neighbors?...


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 31, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Having issues with your neighbors?...



Not for long.... but seriously, it's for wood cutting. And maybe arms.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Not for long.... but seriously, it's for wood cutting. And maybe arms.



"Damascus steel" right?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeah, hopefully not acid-etched.


----------



## Totally (Oct 31, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah, hopefully not acid-etched.


Don't they need an acid treatment for the pattern to be made apparent?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 31, 2021)

Indeed, look at the sharpened edge, no pattern is discernable.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 31, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Indeed, look at the sharpened edge, no pattern is discernable.


Don't destroy my dreams. The zombie apocalypse is coming. But seriously, I just like it. You know what they say about a fool and his money.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Perfect replacement for laptop cd driveView attachment 223085
> 
> No it's not it doesn't work!!!!!


My laptops all had these for years, awesome things



Caring1 said:


> They won't work for a boot drive, they work as storage only.


Thats a laptop BIOS issue, but a bootloader on the internal drive, point at external


----------



## Shrek (Oct 31, 2021)

the54thvoid said:


> Don't destroy my dreams. But seriously, I just like it.



It is real nice, and it wasn't so long ago that I would collect my own fire wood and had a hand axe of similar size, but it was forged as one piece, so the head would never work loose from the handle.


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 31, 2021)

Yesterdays Newegg Shell Shocker ad showed these on sale for $96 after rebate and special deal. I bought one and it came out to $116 plus a $10 dollar rebate from Seasonic. I questioned the difference and was given the added link for a $20 rebate instead of the $10. It looks like the rebate still applies until midnight PST this evening. I thought I'd pass the info along, $99 (after rebate, the extra $3 off was yesterday only) for a Seasonic 750 watt Focus Platinum with a 10 year warranty isn't bad at all.








						Seasonic FOCUS PX-750, 750W Full-Modular Power Supply for Gaming - Newegg.com
					

Buy Seasonic FOCUS PX-750, 750W 80+ Platinum Full-Modular, Fan Control in Fanless, Silent, and Cooling Mode, 10 Year Warranty, Perfect Power Supply for Gaming and Various Application, SSR-750PX. with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




SeaSonicUSA17-151-191Oct30Oct3121nm13us.pdf (newegg.com)


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 1, 2021)

well this is looking like it's going to be my next purchase what yo all think of it

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series Black 16GB DDR4 Desktop Memory 4000Mhz (2 x 8GB) 16GB RAM CL18 1.35v F4-4000C18D-16GVK 18-22-22-42 $199.00NZD​or these 

G.SKILL Trident Z Royal RGB F4-4000C18D-16GTRG 16GB RAM (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000MHz, CL18 1.35v Desktop Memory ,18-22-22-42, Gold $299.00NZD​


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 1, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> well this is looking like it's going to be my next purchase what yo all think of it
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series Black 16GB DDR4 Desktop Memory 4000Mhz (2 x 8GB) 16GB RAM CL18 1.35v F4-4000C18D-16GVK 18-22-22-42 $199.00NZD​or these
> 
> G.SKILL Trident Z Royal RGB F4-4000C18D-16GTRG 16GB RAM (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000MHz, CL18 1.35v Desktop Memory ,18-22-22-42, Gold $299.00NZD​


I believe they're actually the same binned RAM under the heatsinks, so for me, I wouldn't spend the extra 100 Kiwi slices for the bling. But some people like shiny.  I like plain.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 1, 2021)

I've got a MSI Krait E3 Motherboard new in the box still, waiting for a CPU and I just bought one of these.
Now I just have to wait for delivery.




It will only be used for WCG crunching hence the low power chip.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 1, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> well this is looking like it's going to be my next purchase what yo all think of it
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series Black 16GB DDR4 Desktop Memory 4000Mhz (2 x 8GB) 16GB RAM CL18 1.35v F4-4000C18D-16GVK 18-22-22-42 $199.00NZD
> 
> ...


If you're even giving us the option which means you could consider either one, obviously I'd say save the $100 and get the non-RGB one. That's a 33% saving!


----------



## maxfly (Nov 1, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> well this is looking like it's going to be my next purchase what yo all think of it
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series Black 16GB DDR4 Desktop Memory 4000Mhz (2 x 8GB) 16GB RAM CL18 1.35v F4-4000C18D-16GVK 18-22-22-42 $199.00NZD​or these
> 
> G.SKILL Trident Z Royal RGB F4-4000C18D-16GTRG 16GB RAM (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000MHz, CL18 1.35v Desktop Memory ,18-22-22-42, Gold $299.00NZD​


You rig, your loot. Buy which ever gives you the warm fuzzies inside when you imagine it in your rig


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 1, 2021)

maxfly said:


> which ever gives you the warm fuzzies inside when you imagine it in your rig


That too.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 1, 2021)

Hmm to RGB or not to RGB that is the question 

I've kinda come to like the TridentZ RGB ones I have in my PC at the moment not that I let them spew unicorn farts all over the place I usually set them to a single colour and be done with it 

so I think I'll go with the bling bling 

So thanks for the answers fellow TPU'ers  pic when the get here


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 1, 2021)

When the Dremel won't do..



Also bought some safety glasses and ear protection.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 1, 2021)

i got a R9 270 (HD 7870) for 85€, in this times its really cheap.


----------



## Ibizadr (Nov 1, 2021)

Got a new pair of ram. Change my tforce delta RGB 3200 cl16, now at 3333 cl16 for a g skill f4-3600c16d-16gtzkw 3600mhz CL 16, I will try to reach 4000mhz with this kit


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 1, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> i got a R9 270 (HD 7870) for 85€, in this times its really cheap.





Ibizadr said:


> Got a new pair of ram. Change my tforce delta RGB 3200 cl16, now at 3333 cl16 for a g skill f4-3600c16d-16gtzkw 3600mhz CL 16, I will try to reach 4000mhz with this kit



We need pics!!    Show off your new hardware!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 1, 2021)

Good times...


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 1, 2021)

One more nerdy trinket:




Got me another Supermicro, and this time it was by far a score of the year!
Only paid around $160 for the whole thing, and it's built around x11SSL-F board (Skylake)! This on it's own ended up cheaper than even my low-budget  Sandy/Ivy builds, and as a bonus it came with RAID-1 of Samsung 850 EVOs(owner only mentioned one) which will go to my workshop tomorrow to be reused in other rigs or laptops.

Right now spec is as follows: Pentium G4400 / Supermicro X11SSL-F / 1x8GB DDR4 ECC / 500GB NVME(boot) / 2x3TB WD Red (NAS).
For now it's more than enough for NAS, but I have plans to make it into a proper server. I'm eyeing E3-1260L v5 so I can get rid of that pesky turbine and replace it with 2x40mm noctua fans w/ shroud, and get some more RAM. Worst case scenario - I'll move it to my 2U chassis, get a beefier 80W Xeon v5, and sell this 1U rocketship to my ISP friend.
Already installed Windows Server 2016 and set up NIC teaming in independent mode, but once I re-configure my Edgerouter 10X, I should be able to befriend it via LACP. 10G SFP+ NIC is not an option, since PCIe slot is already occupied by NVME SSD and I don't have any other devices that urgently need 10 gigs of bandwidth. Though, I do have a couple of spare SFP+ NICs laying around.


----------



## Ibizadr (Nov 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> We need pics!!    Show off your new hardware!


Only arrives Wednesday. When I got it I will post some pics


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> We need pics!!    Show off your new hardware!






Just a Graphics Card without Gamor Skill RGB 



Edit: And a PS for a Friend   








						Super Flower Leadex III Gold schwarz 550W ATX | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Super Flower Leadex III Gold schwarz 550W ATX ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 130mm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 18.91dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 20.59dB(A) (Cybenetics, 230V) • K… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Oasis (Nov 1, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> well this is looking like it's going to be my next purchase what yo all think of it
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series Black 16GB DDR4 Desktop Memory 4000Mhz (2 x 8GB) 16GB RAM CL18 1.35v F4-4000C18D-16GVK 18-22-22-42 $199.00NZD​or these
> 
> G.SKILL Trident Z Royal RGB F4-4000C18D-16GTRG 16GB RAM (2 x 8GB) DDR4 4000MHz, CL18 1.35v Desktop Memory ,18-22-22-42, Gold $299.00NZD​


First.

Or just get 32gb 3600MHz C18 (Dual rank Samsung D-Die (v4.33) Corsair LPX for around $250 on amazon (NZD shipped)  (Overclocks to 3800MHz C17 @1.41v)


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 1, 2021)

Guess... it's not an R/C motor
Hint:  10.8v Li-Ion battery.  The assembled unit is discontinued, but the company from Racine, WI still sells many different updates to this popular tool.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 1, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Guess...View attachment 223288



A motor for your RC car...


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 1, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Guess... it's not an R/C motor



I know, it's a snow cone machine


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 1, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Guess... it's not an R/C motor
> Hint:  10.8v Li-Ion battery.  The assembled unit is discontinued, but the company from Racine, WI still sells many different updates to this popular tool.
> View attachment 223288


My 13 year old Dremel has decided it is brushless now!  So, a new motor assembly will get tossed in tomorrow.

I used to be the Dremel repair tech at an old job.  I would switch out motors, repair batteries, and keep about a hundred batteries charged up.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Bit late but my guess was a Dremel.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> I know, it's a snow cone machine


A water heater?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 2, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> thick one, for old laptop
> 
> definition of brick size charger, this is the biggest charger i ever had
> View attachment 223104





Caring1 said:


> They won't work for a boot drive, they work as storage only.





Mussels said:


> My laptops all had these for years, awesome things
> 
> 
> Thats a laptop BIOS issue, but a bootloader on the internal drive, point at external


It's not for an old laptop it's for my server trying to squeeze every last SATA port out of it. 
No idea what the adapter does but a drive on the same SATA data cable different 5wire SATA power cable works fine as boot this adapter messed with the guid or I would think and the bios won't recognise the drive.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> No idea what the adapter does but a drive on the same SATA data cable different 5wire SATA power cable works fine as boot this adapter messed with the guid or I would think and the bios won't recognise the drive.


Look on the back side. Some HDD caddies have a switch for different laptop makes, and it should be in a "generic" position (central position). If there's no switch - just RMA it. I'm using these in my workshop all the time, and I had quite a few non-working or semi-functional units.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2021)

A bit of a mess right now but my latest...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 2, 2021)

Athlon2K15 said:


> A bit of a mess right now but my latest...



That's a sweet board but 800 usd is rough I'd probably just spend the extra 300 on the extreme.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 2, 2021)

3 months of gamepass for $1.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 2, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> That's a sweet board but 800 usd is rough I'd probably just spend the extra 300 on the extreme.


Wait..$800 is rough but you would spend $1100 instead?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 2, 2021)

Athlon2K15 said:


> Wait..$800 is rough but you would spend $1100 instead?



Just saying if I'm already spending 800+ what's another 300 to get the tip top eatx board lol.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 2, 2021)

Sorry but that seems to come from the mouth of someone who wouldn't actually spend either amount.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 2, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Sorry but that seems to come from the mouth of someone who wouldn't actually spend either amount.



Maybe not, but I use to think I'd never spend 1400+ on a gpu or 700+ on a cpu but here we are.

On a side note these z690 boards are making me sorta worried about X670 or whatever they call it because i like to get two boards


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 2, 2021)

i spend today 85 cent for a....., it tastes better than a 3080 for 1400€


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 2, 2021)

*black friday brought forward*


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 2, 2021)

Have fun, in my opinion Razer is shit for a high price i had so many things from them now i ended up with Logitech KB and Steelseries Mouse via Bluetooth.

Only one thing from Razer is good, its theyr mous grip foil


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 2, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Have fun, in my opinion Razer is shit for a high price i had so many things from them now i ended up with Logitech KB and Steelseries Mouse via Bluetooth.
> 
> Only one thing from Razer is good, its theyr mous grip foil





seth1911 said:


> i spend today 85 cent for a....., it tastes better than a 3080 for 1400€
> View attachment 223383




like your beer?

Today, all the canned beers of Brau Union Österreich AG are filled at the Schwechat brewery. For this purpose, Schwechat draft beer is bottled at the Wieselburg brewery.

Brewery_Schwechat
What kind of beer is produced in Schwechat?
Is Schwechat beer good?
Schwechat beer comes from one of the largest breweries in the country and has a long tradition. This does not mean that it is good. It is a typical industrial beer in the lower price segment. Therefore, it was and is very popular among the lower classes and the homeless of Vienna.

sorry but I couldn't resist making that comment... 
haha


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 2, 2021)

For sure na im not mad my favorite beer is from czech and not from austria where im life,
but on the other Hand Germany have a really big punch of industrial beer so whats going on with u ?

Maybe u mad cause the latest big German Brewery (Becks) goes to Heineken Group too 

      


That what i get here from czech is Kozel and Pilsner Urquell both are now owned by Asahi Brewery (japan) not that shit Company like Heineken.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Have fun, in my opinion Razer is shit for a high price i had so many things from them now i ended up with Logitech KB and Steelseries Mouse via Bluetooth.
> 
> Only one thing from Razer is good, its theyr mous grip foil


bluetooth?
Ooof. Why do you hate yourself?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> *black friday brought forward*
> 
> 
> View attachment 223387
> ...


Nice! Very nice!


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 3, 2021)

Ikea Markus, and my back is already thanking me for it. Finally a proper sized chair.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> bluetooth?
> Ooof. Why do you hate yourself?


Dont hate my self it works fine, i havent a difference between them and wired.

But yeah u think too Bluetooth is from hell, i can understand you.
Ure Horizon ends at the wire to the USB port.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 3, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Dont hate my self it works fine, i havent a difference between them and wired.


Depends on your usage, but even I as someone not all that sensitive to latency stuff can _very_ clearly feel the difference between even a dongle-based 2.4GHz mouse and a BT mouse - even for desktop usage.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Dont hate my self it works fine, i havent a difference between them and wired.
> 
> But yeah u think too Bluetooth is from hell, i can understand you.
> Ure Horizon ends at the wire to the USB port.


There is a huge, huge difference between them. Bluetooth at its very best is incredibly slow, and incredibly prone to errors and interference.

I run everything wireless here, not wired.
Wireless mice, controllers, headsets, actual wifi for the PC, hell even wireless charging.
 I just dont use bluetooth - because its BAD in comparison. My xbox elite series 2 makes games feel like a lagging mess on BT, and the one keyboard i have with a BT mode even lags at that. Using a BT mice at higher sensitivity or even refresh rates makes it feel like your monitor has massive input lag.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> There is a huge, huge difference between them. Bluetooth at its very best is incredibly slow, and incredibly prone to errors and interference.
> 
> I run everything wireless here, not wired.
> Wireless mice, controllers, headsets, actual wifi for the PC, hell even wireless charging.
> I just dont use bluetooth - because its BAD in comparison. My xbox elite series 2 makes games feel like a lagging mess on BT, and the one keyboard i have with a BT mode even lags at that. Using a BT mice at higher sensitivity or even refresh rates makes it feel like your monitor has massive input lag.


It's worth noting that this can vary, and that some systems (like Playstations and Nintendo consoles) have better, lower latency bt implementations than most (if not all) Windows PCs. But BT has never been meant as a low latency protocol, and it shows.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I run everything wireless here, not wired.


I'm the opposite. I can't stand wireless, bluetooth or otherwise. The only thing wireless I run is wifi, and even that is limited to devices that don't have LAN ports.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 4, 2021)

Speaking of wireless: trying out a Keychron K3. Haven't tried it over BT so far though, and that mode will only be for the odd "in case I have a use for it" usage. Still definitely nice to have.
























(Sorry for the potato-phone cam blur.)

Configuration: Nordic ISO layout, optical tactile ("brown") keys.

Impessions so far:
- Build quality seems good, especially for a 1100SEK keyboard. The aluminium frame/top plate seems solid, there is no noticeable flex despite the thinness of the keyboard, the weight is a good balance between feeling solid and being portable. The feel of the USB connector, feet and mode switches on the back is very good.
- Ergonomics: a bit iffy so far. Need to see if I'll get used to it. Despite being low profile it's clearly still thick enough to require a wirst rest for lazy typists like me. Guess that's a built-in upsell for Keychron with their (admittedly very nice looking) thin wooden wrist rest, as there aren't many other options on the market for a low profile keyboard.
- I like the layout. Very notably smaller than my MasterKeys TKL without giving up any keys that are frequently used. The print screen key is rather annoyingly placed right above the backspace - I'm currently at 8 inadvertent screenshots in ~20 minutes of intermittent typing. Probably get used to it though, and no doubt my use of backspace will decline as I get used to the keycaps and layout 
- I'm a bit iffy on the switches still. They're not bad, but they're _very_ different from regular height Cherry Browns. They require noticeably more force to actuate, and the tactile bump+actuation is very close to the top of the switch travel.  The bottom-out is ... not mushy, but a bit slow, and the key doesn't rebound as readily as the full-height keys - almost as if there is a delay before it springs back. Still, the typing feel is quite pleasant overall, tactility is good, key uniformity feels okay, and noise levels are quite all right.
- Sound: Overall the key press sounds are quite muted, which I like. Definitely nowhere near the noise levels of my Masterkeys (which, for the record, has a bunch of foam stuffed into it in various places). There's a light "tick" to the switch actuation, kind of like if someone in the next room over was typing on Cherry blues under a blanket. It's not loud, and not intrusive, but its there. Hammering down the keys makes this noise more apparent, and if I were to guess it's the keycap itself making that sound.
- Speaking of keycaps, they seem well made, the legends are sharply defined (painted shine-through light lettering on gray) and easily legible, and the font is nice. Lighting is bright and even across the keys. Having secondary and even teritiary legends light up is nice. There are some exceptions - notably the F keys only have their media/other functions illuminated, but that's not that big a deal to me.
- The profile is ... slightly odd.  Coming from a DSA profile the "stair step" keycap row profile will take some getting used to. It's not terrible though. The caps are nicely sculpted to catch your fingertips, but I've had some accidental presses of neighbouring keys - guess the large gaps between keys on DSA has made me lazy?
- Other stuff: Media keys and stuff work well. There are a bajillion lighting effects. I love to see integrated backlight brightness controls, as not all keyboards have these. The dimmest setting is quite comfortable even in a dim room. The included keyboard cover is clearly meant to imitate fancy ones, but is ultimately just cheap vacuum formed plastic for shipping protection. Should still be somewhat usable for protecting the keyboard when travelling though. It doesn't fit perfectly (it's a bit bowed), but well enough. The included keycap and switch pullers are fine. USB-C-to-A cable is thick and stiff, feels okay, nothing special. The inclusion of Mac and PC keycaps is probably a nice bonus for some.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 4, 2021)

Sercomm FGS202 SFP GPON ONU Stick

(Images from Internet):










SPEEDTEST RESULT WITH MODULE INSTALLED ON RB760iGS

Later, I will post real photos of the product.


----------



## Operandi (Nov 4, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Speaking of wireless: trying out a Keychron K3


I've been looking for what feels like forever for a keyboard (and mouse) that will making switching between systems easier so I can switch from my personal system to my work system.

I want a clean looking well built TKL that has wireless and this one is always on the top of my list.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> There is a huge, huge difference between them. Bluetooth at its very best is incredibly slow, and incredibly prone to errors and interference.
> 
> I run everything wireless here, not wired.
> Wireless mice, controllers, headsets, actual wifi for the PC, hell even wireless charging.
> I just dont use bluetooth - because its BAD in comparison. My xbox elite series 2 makes games feel like a lagging mess on BT, and the one keyboard i have with a BT mode even lags at that. Using a BT mice at higher sensitivity or even refresh rates makes it feel like your monitor has massive input lag.


Zero Lags with BT, polling rate on Mouse is 500Hz and on the Keyboard 250Hz


----------



## Valantar (Nov 4, 2021)

Operandi said:


> I've been looking for what feels like forever for a keyboard (and mouse) that will making switching between systems easier so I can switch from my personal system to my work system.
> 
> I want a clean looking well built TKL that has wireless and this one is always on the top of my list.


If you want low profile and device switching it seems like the only widely available option, really, outside of boutique products and crazy expensive stuff from Logitech (G915) and possibly some others. DM me if you want some more experiences after I've had it for a few days


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 4, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Later, I will post real photos of the product.


Here are the real images

Package:




SFP Module:




SFP module, already connected to a Mikrotik RB760iGS:


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2021)

If you can identify what this is and where it belongs, i'll send nood pics of me inserting it into its cavity






Alan Finotty said:


> Sercomm FGS202 SFP GPON ONU Stick
> 
> (Images from Internet):
> 
> ...


Oh, i have a managed switch here that looks like those would fit. Makes sense what they're for now.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oh, i have a managed switch here that looks like those would fit. Makes sense what they're for now.






Mussels said:


> Oh, i have a managed switch here that looks like those would fit. Makes sense what they're for now.


It is an SFP module, but for the purposes of GPON networks, that is, it can replace a ONU, as long as you have adequate equipment (in my case, a Mikrotik) or even a manageable switch as you mentioned. And also if the ISP uses validation by S/N, it is necessary to contact the ISP to verify the information and even ask for authorization on the OLT through the S/N of the module's PON port (SCOMxxxxxxxx).


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> It is an SFP module, but for the purposes of GPON networks, that is, it can replace a ONU, as long as you have adequate equipment (in my case, a Mikrotik) or even a manageable switch as you mentioned. And also if the ISP uses validation by Y/N, it is necessary to contact the ISP to verify the information and even ask for authorization on the OLT through the Y/N of the module's PON port (SCOMxxxxxxxx).


Okay thats a lot of words beyond my current knowledge - but i got some fiber optic cables in the bags that came with the switches, so it makes sense they were for fiber uplinks

They came from an area with gigabit internet, around here i'm stuck on 75Mb VDSL


----------



## AAF Optimus (Nov 4, 2021)

Alan Finotty said:


> Here are the real images


----------



## Khonjel (Nov 5, 2021)

Finally received my wattmeter. Pleasantly surprised with the results. The value shown is when mining ETH on GPU and XMR on CPU simultaneously. At gaming maximum consumption was 293 Watts. But usually 260 W was average. Tested while playing Witcher 3 at Ultra with unlocked framerate.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 5, 2021)

@Mussels 
Capacitive buttons?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2021)

1freedude said:


> @Mussels
> Capacitive buttons?


nah, clicky buttons

Samsung frontier S3 "dead"
The power button had broken, simple as that.

Grab, yank, tear, stick, burn, wooo


----------



## C1ff0 (Nov 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> nah, clicky buttons
> 
> Samsung frontier S3 "dead"
> The power button had broken, simple as that.
> ...


I supposed it was a ribbon cable + Buttons for a smartphone, like the volume, but the buttons where too far apart... good that it's working again.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> nah, clicky buttons
> 
> Samsung frontier S3 "dead"
> The power button had broken, simple as that.
> ...


Nice work! Soldered ribbon cables are such a nuisance.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 5, 2021)

New phone: Moto Edge 20 Fusion












Improvements over my old phone - Moto G4 Plus:
- 6.8" 2400x1080 screen (vs 5.5" 1080p)
- 90Hz AMOLED display (vs LED)
- 5G support
- 5000mAh battery (vs 3000)
- 128GB storage upgradable to 1TB (vs 16GB upgradable to 128)
- Android 11 (vs 7)
- 108MP back and 32MP front sensor (vs 16 back, 5 front)
- 8GB RAM (vs 2)
- 30W charging (vs 15)
- USB-C charger and port

Cost me * ₹*21999 ($295.79, €256.37)


----------



## Operandi (Nov 5, 2021)

Valantar said:


> If you want low profile and device switching it seems like the only widely available option, really, outside of boutique products and crazy expensive stuff from Logitech (G915) and possibly some others. DM me if you want some more experiences after I've had it for a few days


I'm more accustomed to using low profile keys but I've gotten used to regular size keys on my G413, and honestly the switching isn't really a requirement either, I could get by with just switching cables so a detachable cable at the keyboard would be totally fine (G413 is hardwired which is annoying to swap).  I really like the look and design of the Hexgears X1 which is the other low profile wireless capable keyboard but reliability seems sus, and I'm bit skeptical about the idea of thats low volume and niche so who knows...  I'll probably just end up getting a TKL from one of the big manufactures.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 5, 2021)

*wanna tighten the air-stream inside the case.  2*140mm / 1600rpm to 2*120mm /  2200rpm*





*UPDATE:*

_the good thing about these models is that they are completely spring-loaded and rubber-mounted. vibration does not occur._
_in contrast to some noctua fans, these are virtually half as loud at the same speed or better cooling performance._
_so this "pretty" brown seems to be fancy for some but that is not the only decisive criterion here, unfortunately. but be quiet is not that popular in certain areas of the "users universe"._



 

 

 



conclusion. if u need cooling without compromises the austrian vents are very good but for the price of a sound of a jackhammer.. for internal case pressure, permanently, get the german ones.
i save to comment the other companies cus my xp said u guys know them very good at all... arctic etc.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 5, 2021)

Just got around to setting this up now...


Carry over the mighty & efficient Cryorig R1 Ultimate... after I remove the AM4 bracket of course!


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2021)

I've had a few things that I've been meaning to share with you all..  Sadly it's about 2 months ago I had this lot but, still wanted to share 
To start with these two are to go with something else that had turned up a few weeks after (postage from China...)



We'll see if they are long enough depending on the build we use them in 

A mate and I were talking about some storage....  We found a deal on some and got them on order asap.....



I'd have got more but sadly there was only 9 left, so 9 it was 
Sadly after about a week of testing, 3 of the 9 didn't pass the tests so they went back.  The seller was amazing and was very helpful, refunded them without any issues at all..  Recommended seller  I'll use a bit more detail possibly in my project log 

So next up was something I'd been putting off for ages..  I'd been trying to get some 'cheap' server DDR4 for two of my Dell R730s, well I found a UK company and they offered me a price I couldn't compare to, even if I imported it, which I thought was a bonus...  So needless to say, I grabbed some......



Whilst it wasn't brand new, it certainly did the trick and I was getting it tested quicker than ever to make sure it was fully working... 
I had 4 16GB 2133MHz sticks in the server before.  The two I had came with 2 16GB sticks in each, so whilst I was not using the second server, I pulled the RAM from  it and used it to give the server at least dual channel..  So when I found these 16GB 2400MHz sticks, I was over the moon, bought 8 of them for the moment.....  Timing was everything.....

I've also been trying to find some bigger storage drives for my home server..  A mate I think was trying to copy me at this point but we had a plan!    We saw some amazing deals (from what I could make out) on some Seagate Exos drives, we'd found some 16TB models.  Anything that sort of size in the UK was hitting about the £400 mark a drive, maybe a little more or less so when we saw these drives on Amazon for £283 with free postage, I was amazed and wished I'd bought more at the time....  I'd ordered them on a Friday and they where through on the Tuesday/Wednesday time..  Awesome turn around and turns out the drives were from the US...



So ended up with 7 drives, should have grabbed some more but since keeping an eye to the price on Amazon, they've been as low as £250 a drive so far..  I'm going to grab a few more I think (I had 4 of them, mate had 3 so I need to grab some more for the server and then some more for backup off site.  I think my mate is after a couple more as well...    I mean it can only go well right?!?!? 

So, we had a few things that were being recycled so I thought to myself...  Well, this is when having some extra kit comes in handy, as I could use it.  So, checked in with a work colleague and said about grabbing some RAM to take home for my servers here...  Said no problem and well, I did make sure I grabbed as much as I could in some ways...



I had a few servers I was able to upgrade with this, two R710's and two R620's.  I did grab a few more sticks after the first go as I had ran out of RAM upgrading the other servers I had at home...  And just when I thought I'd had got or had enough of RAM in general.....



So the 2 lots of 128GB server DDR4 in the first pic, another with the original 64GB from the two servers, then a group shot of some RAM and a few CPUs and then the money shot for the server having 256GB of RAM installed and in Windows Server 2012 R2...

Now on to something I sort of looked at and just hoped I had a good one....



It seems I have a weakness for this G Skill RAM, I think it's because it goes so well with the EVGA Classified boards I have (759, 762 and SR-2)  which I've yet to try and even test which is very poor of me so I'm hoping that'll all work without any issues 

However this next bit I have tested and I was amazed it hadn't been even turned on.....



Now I'd seen this online and thought I wonder what it will end up going for and I was amazed it went for as cheap as it did...  It turned out it wasn't meant to be and my best mate decided he'd like it, so it went with him!!  

And well I was surprised with one of these but I'd bought a couple KVMs, but little did I know my mate had the same idea and ended up getting us both one of the HDMI KVMs instead.  I'd gone with just the  keyboard/mouse models but my mate decided that I need to get a 4 way HDMI + keyboard and mouse KVM... 
The reason for the KVMs was simply because I had multiple systems in a small area and thought I need something to help me not have so many things laying about, keyboards/mice and multiple screens...  So far the just keyboard/mouse one has been fine, no issues with it but the HDMI model seems to have a few issues that I'm getting used to....   Will explain that later too 



I'll leave it there considering I've ran out of picture spacing to upload (max of 30!) and as it's late again (touch wood Sophia stays asleep tonight!!  ) I'll start a bit more off tomorrow and update the project thread as if anyone is wondering what I'm doing with this hardware, can pop over to that and see what craziness I'm up to if you desire


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2021)

phill said:


> I've had a few things that I've been meaning to share with you all..  Sadly it's about 2 months ago I had this lot but, still wanted to share
> To start with these two are to go with something else that had turned up a few weeks after (postage from China...)
> 
> View attachment 223933
> ...


Good lord! You had some fun!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 6, 2021)

phill said:


> I've had a few things that I've been meaning to share with you all..  Sadly it's about 2 months ago I had this lot but, still wanted to share
> To start with these two are to go with something else that had turned up a few weeks after (postage from China...)
> 
> View attachment 223933
> ...


do we see things there that might be of interest to certain authorities...?
kek


----------



## phill (Nov 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good lord! You had some fun!


Well that's some of the fun..... 


plastiscɧ said:


> do we see things there that might be of interest to certain authorities...?
> kek


Not that I'm aware of....  But there's a bit more to come yet   Then I need to do a bit more in the project log so I don't bore everyone here


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 6, 2021)

just simple thing, upgrading to ssd


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 6, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> just simple thing, upgrading to ssd
> View attachment 223987



I use these at work and they are really good, realiable and really good priced.

At the moment because can be a bit hard to get I use the TeamGroup Classic CX SSD's really good with small SSD cache.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> *wanna tighten the air-stream inside the case.  2*140mm / 1600rpm to 2*120mm /  2200rpm*
> 
> View attachment 223884
> 
> ...


The noctuas are great for radiators and obstructed airflow, while the BQ's are better for noise and lower RPM for sure


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2021)

Back again with a few more pictures of a few more bits of kit I've been able to get my grubby little mitts on     Well some for my friend as well....

So grabbed a couple of these to help with expanding or being able to expand storage options....



A couple of 8 port LSI controller cards, should work perfectly fine...  Still yet to test them out which is really daft of me now since Ebay only supports up to 30 days after you've received it....

Still, I'd been chasing my mate in the US for another pair of these for a while and I think he was that busy with things going on at home I thought, I'll give him a break and grab them myself..  Saw a seller I'd previously bought from before, so I thought what the heck...  Order a pair and had that delivered a few weeks alter, here goes nothing....



So here's the second pair of Xeon E5-2683 V4's I have now, hopefully I can upgrade my other R730 with the other pair I have..  It's a shame in a way because running the R730 was hitting about 430w I think under load, compare it to a 3950X or 5950X or even a 3970X I bet would be more efficient.   These are 120w CPUs but with running WGC on them, they are beasts when it comes to the power draw sadly..  Not something I'd be able to have on masses of time but I hope with 64 threads times two, I should be able to push some hopefully nice numbers for WCG anytime I do use them 

And I think this is it so far, this is something I was given by my mate who's been helping me spend the pennies, which I think could come in very handy....



A label maker  
Comes in handy I'm sure when I need to label up network cables and all that sort of jazz...  Still, I haven't bought anything else since these few bits and pieces but I'm planning on some more hard drives soon for the Synology server and my other two servers downstairs, think I'll consider some smaller drives as it would generally be just for a backup anyways and plus I can fit 6 into the server that I'd setup so we'll see  

I think I'm up to speed now


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The noctuas are great for radiators and obstructed airflow, while the BQ's are better for noise and lower RPM for sure


thats exactly the way i did. 2  noctua in my watercooling. the rest is be quiet



phill said:


> Back again with a few more pictures of a few more bits of kit I've been able to get my grubby little mitts on     Well some for my friend as well....
> 
> So grabbed a couple of these to help with expanding or being able to expand storage options....
> 
> ...



care! u def will, from now on, lable EVERYTHING.... its addictive.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 7, 2021)

Getting a new case this afternoon, a Corsair iCUE 5000X RGB Tempered Glass - Black only paying 60 




https://www.corsair.com/uk/en/Categ...TX-PC-Smart-Case/p/CC-9011212-WW#tab-overview


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 7, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Getting a new case this afternoon, a Corsair iCUE 5000X RGB Tempered Glass - Black only paying 60


Ouch:









						Why i'm boycotting corsair (iCue 4.x)
					

Update: See this post for a working third party alternative software to older corsair products Why i'm boycotting corsair (iCue 4.x) | Page 8   Update (April 1st, 2022) Not an april fools, they actually added more products back in, in 4.22!    In my opinion it's time to boycott corsair  They've...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mechtech (Nov 7, 2021)

A WD Blue 2TB SSD to replace the failing seagate 2TB iron wolf (3 yrs old).  Windows booted a few times directly to chkdsk to repair errors so I said to myself........self we better change that sooner then later.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 7, 2021)

A 2TB HDD dead in 3 years? That's really bad.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 7, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> For sure na im not mad my favorite beer is from czech and not from austria where im life,
> but on the other Hand Germany have a really big punch of industrial beer so whats going on with u ?
> 
> Maybe u mad cause the latest big German Brewery (Becks) goes to Heineken Group too
> ...



I am not mad! Beer is none of my business.


what bothers me latently, however, is that you so categorically badmouth razer.
this keyboard is simply one of the best, i'll tell you why, and most expensive you can get for the features on the market.
the keyboard has infinitely variable trigger points per key: between 1.6mm and 3.6mm. that means you can even double-assign keys within the global cooldown within games, depending on the stroke and pressure depth! the light barrier in each key makes it possible!

but if you have connected your keyboard via bluetooth , as you write - we don't talk on the same level. because you have (sorry!) unfortunately no idea what a latency is. obviously!
mussels has already mentioned the disadvantages of bluetooth in the previous article.
you just blurted one out - without knowledge and without wisdom.
but it's okay!
for you, it is probably just not good taste. qualitatively, the keyboard e.g. is just high quality and thought out to the smallest detail and worth every penny of the 300€ bucks!

and as an austrian you better drink wine... in your mountainous landscape it is much more obvious than industrial - canned - bum beer for poor viennese inhabitants.

aja. and becks is just industrial poor beer... as your wieselbrew.

I'm surprised that you, as an austrian, don't have this refined taste, because no matter what your culinary delights are, you already have a lot of very tasty things to offer.
And you are arguing here with cheap industrial goods, of all things.





seth1911 said:


> Have fun, in my opinion Razer is shit for a high price i had so many things from them now i ended up with Logitech KB and Steelseries Mouse via Bluetooth.
> 
> Only one thing from Razer is good, its theyr mous grip foil


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 7, 2021)

Yeah for sure bad Bluetooth 

How i can life with that poor thing maybe cause there isn´t any difference between the Logitech KB with Bluetooth and the wired one from Ducky,
but some people cant accept other means than his own and in some brains is everytime the same algorithm ( Wired = good, Wireless = bad).


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 7, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Yeah for sure bad Bluetooth
> 
> How i can life with that poor thing maybe cause there isn´t any difference between the Logitech KB with Bluetooth and the wired one from Ducky,
> but some people cant accept other means than his own and in some brains is everytime the same algorithm ( Wired = good, Wireless = bad).


(offtopic)
oh boy - less beer... more clear(sight)...!


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 7, 2021)

Upgrading a friend's PC:


----------



## phill (Nov 7, 2021)

I knew I'd forget something....  I was very lucky and I was given a few screens from my best mate who didn't 'need' them but then who ended up grabbing a 4k monitor....     Lucky sod!! 



One setup on my Mrs's rig for her..  27" 1080P screen, 60Hz.  Another Iiyama screen, so the quality isn't bad at all.  Hopefully I can make some use of them.  The other is just hooked up on my test rig platform that I've just finally got sort out today....  I'll try to edit the post and get some pics of that up for you 

EDIT -  Here we go....



Finally got it tubed up this evening just before Sophia went to bed and just been having a quick test on it to try and set the fan speeds right and now comes the fun part of getting it setup for the WCG crunching I do...  Not so impressed as my EK CPU block decided to loose its RGB cable (it's snapped off by the block...  Guessing not such a great please to put a cable.....) so that's not working but for a test rig, we should survive without RGB for the moment.... 



Bit gutting but we'll soldier on!!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 7, 2021)

The Ducky Shine 7 gaming keyboard at a glance:
High-quality Cherry MX-Red key switches
Impressive RGB LED backlighting
PBT double-shot keycaps for high durability
Full anti-ghosting with N-key rollover via USB
Macro & multimedia function keys
Detachable USB-C cable with gold-plated connectors
Mechanical Cherry MX Red key switches
This version of the Ducky Shine 7 uses Cherry MX Red switches. These key switches have a very light, hardly noticeable pressure point and are characterised by a very low actuation force. This also makes them ideal for fast multiple clicks in first-person shooters, where a perceptible pressure point is not absolutely necessary, as the keys are often hit completely and quickly one after the other in the heat of the moment.
Functions & features of the Ducky Shine 7 gaming keyboard
Like the Ducky ONE and the Ducky Shine 6, the Ducky Shine 7 relies on a powerful ARM-M3 micro-controller, which controls and stores the functions and LED effects absolutely reliably. In addition, it optimises communication between the keyboard and the PC while enabling other functions, including the use of macros and profile memory.



 



seth u are just bad in making comparisons --- apples and plums are different fruits. i post u a link in german. read the review (if ure interested) otherwise just look at the pictures... thats enough.

GOLEM razer v2 review


your ducky is just a mechanical keyboard for jackhammering the buttons. nothing more. the huntsman is 8 times faster. ... pls read something about latency.
bluetooth is okay. for ear buds and maybe an apple watch SE. but not for gaming.
so for the good: every little animal its own pleasures.

but a coloured ducky vs. a huntsman..?! u know what happens right??









seth1911 said:


> Yeah for sure bad Bluetooth
> 
> How i can life with that poor thing maybe cause there isn´t any difference between the Logitech KB with Bluetooth and the wired one from Ducky,
> but some people cant accept other means than his own and in some brains is everytime the same algorithm ( Wired = good, Wireless = bad).


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Yeah for sure bad Bluetooth
> 
> How i can life with that poor thing maybe cause there isn´t any difference between the Logitech KB with Bluetooth and the wired one from Ducky,
> but some people cant accept other means than his own and in some brains is everytime the same algorithm ( Wired = good, Wireless = bad).


You keep repeating that because we dislike bluetooth, we dislike wireless.


No. We just dislike bluetooth. A keyboard may show the latency issues less than anything else, but anything that requires responsiveness on BT is just not going to happen... there's good reason why every company has their own low latency 2.4GHz wireless tech, instead of using bluetooth.

Ducky are great, and have absolute parity with many of the razer keyboards - but a few of the top razer ones genuinely stand out above the rest.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You keep repeating that because we dislike bluetooth, we dislike wireless.
> 
> 
> No. We just dislike bluetooth. A keyboard may show the latency issues less than anything else, but anything that requires responsiveness on BT is just not going to happen... there's good reason why every company has their own low latency 2.4GHz wireless tech, instead of using bluetooth.
> ...




i'm only so adamant about defending because i'm totally in love with this keyboard. i've never had the kind of precision playing that i have with this.
normally you can't use the global cooldown of skills to your advantage but with this one you can... awesome.
i always had to work with sequence-acting macros that reset after a while and start all over again when i press the key accordingly...
now i do it with soft or hard keystrokes without a macro.

the feeling while writing and the sound are total unique...



 like this...

its for connoisseurs only. 
connoisseurs and people who are aware of exclusivity and are not offended by the price.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 8, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 224306 like this...
> 
> its for connoisseurs only.
> connoisseurs and people who are aware of exclusivity and are not offended by the price.


But mussels are free and not exclusive, I used to gather them for bait to save money.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 8, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> But mussels are free and not exclusive, I used to gather them for bait to save money.


it would be nice - i live in areas where nothing is free... only the death, but that will cost you your life...
not even the grapes in the vineyards... they only give you stomach cramps.





this is basically MY sunshine coast..


----------



## Valantar (Nov 8, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> But mussels are free and not exclusive, I used to gather them for bait to save money.


And, depending on where you get them from, a crucial dietary source of heavy metals and environmental toxins


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2021)

It's true, i'm both heavy and toxic.

Tech... ish, i got a new filter for my air purifier. People do not realise how gross air can get, living near a major road for air pollution, and near a forest for pollen.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You keep repeating that because we dislike bluetooth, we dislike wireless.
> 
> 
> No. We just dislike bluetooth. A keyboard may show the latency issues less than anything else, but anything that requires responsiveness on BT is just not going to happen... there's good reason why every company has their own low latency 2.4GHz wireless tech, instead of using bluetooth.


Ah thats the point and on the same the Gamepads like DS4 and DS5 have one of the lowest latencys.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Ah thats the point and on the same the Gamepads like DS4 and DS5 have one of the lowest latencys.


You mean ~12ms latency?
Anything over 16ms means its useless for 60FPS - they only seem good because at 30FPS, you cant tell they're lagging.

Most modern wireless equipment (mice, etc) use custom <1ms technologies because they know BT is bad. If the best BT devices are 12x slower than the competition... that's not winning your argument.






A very dull video tested the same with Xbox, showing wired, Xbox wireless, and bluetooth vs each other - his numbers are high as they include latency from the test setup,but the variation is what maters. +3.3ms for the Xbox dongle vs ~5.4ms for bluetooth.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2021)

phill said:


> Bit gutting but we'll soldier on!!


If you're handy with a soldering iron, that is a fixable problem..



Mussels said:


> there's good reason why every company has their own low latency 2.4GHz wireless tech


This.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 8, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Ah thats the point and on the same the Gamepads like DS4 and DS5 have one of the lowest latencys.





Mussels said:


> You mean ~12ms latency?
> Anything over 16ms means its useless for 60FPS - they only seem good because at 30FPS, you cant tell they're lagging.
> 
> Most modern wireless equipment (mice, etc) use custom <1ms technologies because they know BT is bad. If the best BT devices are 12x slower than the competition... that's not winning your argument.
> ...




2 minutes without a single spoken word.. aaaaaand: Mussels is right!















_*Where does wireless score and where do cables score?*_

Guido Ege, Head of Technology and Product Development at Lapp: "When *mobility is important* or components are *physically difficult to reach*, it is often wise to rely on wireless technologies. *Wireless* connections are ideal for *connecting mobile machines*, for example. *Cables*, on the other hand, have advantages when *low latency values are required* - crucial for real-time communication in industry - as well as for eavesdropping and interference immunity. In addition, it must always *be considered that not only data must be transmitted, but also power*: somehow electrical drives, welding tools and the like must be supplied with power. As things stand today, and presumably in the long term, this is only technically and economically feasible in very few cases. And if there is already a *cable connection* for *power* *transmission,* it is often expedient to also transmit data by cable, for example in a hybrid line that combines both."


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 8, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Perfect replacement for laptop cd drive





ThaiTaffy said:


> No it's not it doesn't work!!!!!


They come in 2 different size's
Standard is 12.5mm for older laptops
Newer (Slim Laptops ) are 9.0mm


Caring1 said:


> They won't work for a boot drive, they work as storage only.


Of Course they can be used as a Boot Drive
its just a Bios Setting 
Just set the Bios to boot from 2nd Sata Drive (detected in Bios of course)
Your need a OS pre loaded on to the Drive or your have to install one by enableing Boot from USB ( in boot order preference ) and installing OS from Flash Drive.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> They come in 2 different size's
> Standard is 12.5mm for older laptops
> Newer (Slim Laptops ) are 9.0mm
> 
> ...


Not every laptop supports that, i had an old core something laptop with a weird stupid BIOS limitation, needed an external boot loader to boot from HDD in the optical bay.


----------



## phill (Nov 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It's true, i'm both heavy and toxic.
> 
> Tech... ish, i got a new filter for my air purifier. People do not realise how gross air can get, living near a major road for air pollution, and near a forest for pollen.
> 
> ...


Going to get something similar for my home, get a lot of dust around the TV and PCs so I wish to try and control it if I possibly can, it's amazing how much rubbish is in the air and we don't overly worry about it, but that's for another day and thread 

What has anyone else been buying of late??


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Not every laptop supports that, i had an old core something laptop with a weird stupid BIOS limitation, needed an external boot loader to boot from HDD in the optical bay.


The micro Sata connector on those drive bay adapters also affect how they are detected as they have less pins.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 8, 2021)

Well, guess who is the best NORTON customer 2021?
i bought a cheap different license and merged it... as always.



 

 _*7,99€ > 89,99€ *_/yr

12:51
that went quickly after all

Marius B|12:51
Yes hello!

12:52
confirm the address

Marius B|12:52
Oh ok, I see you have Gamers for 1.034 days and then a new Deluxe key for 366 days.
I can just transfer the duration.

12:52
oh is that possible? that would be perfect

Marius B|12:52
Yes, please, just a moment

12:53
mega. then i have virus protection until retirement age

Marius B|12:54
Haha yes indeed!
You now have 1,400 days of runtime on the gamer key.

12:54


Marius B|12:54
Wonderful! Is there anything else I can do for you at the moment?

12:54
no thank you very much!

Marius B|12:55
Ok, yes here you go.
Then I wish you a wonderful day and stay healthy!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 8, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Well, guess who is the best NORTON customer 2021?
> i bought a cheap different license and merged it... as always.
> 
> View attachment 224350 View attachment 224351 _*7,99€ > 89,99€ *_/yr
> ...


why would you waste your money


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 8, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> why would you waste your money


well, the licences i always buy are on special offer. but it's not a matter of course that the company will kindly combine these licences for you.
It is a legal trick based on the goodwill of the suppliers.

otherwise n360 gamer would cost 90€ per yr.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 8, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> well, the licences i always buy are on special offer. but it's not a matter of course that the company will kindly combine these licences for you.
> It is a legal trick based on the goodwill of the suppliers.
> 
> otherwise n360 gamer would cost 90€ per yr.



I thought Norton was the virus


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 8, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I thought Norton was the virus


guys. this company is the biggest on the market.
this kind of programs you got into trouble with years ago were illegal, cracked, hacked, versions.....
what else do u expect then?

this agumentation is kinda childish today.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 8, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> guys. this company is the biggest on the market.
> this kind of programs you got into trouble with years ago were illegal, cracked, hacked, versions.....
> what else do u expect then?
> 
> ...



I have only ever used malwarebytes and CCleaner never any anti virus(if Malwarebytes is classed as anti virus, not sure) and have never had any virus. Maybe i am very savvy, not sure, but never needed one. I always feel it's in their interest to make you feel like you do or they would be out of buisiness. I only ever heard bad things about norton, never any other, hence my comment.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 8, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> guys. this company is the biggest on the market.
> this kind of programs you got into trouble with years ago were illegal, cracked, hacked, versions.....
> what else do u expect then?
> 
> ...



Norton no longer belongs to Symantec.

However I have no issues using Norton though.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Nov 8, 2021)

Has anyone ever thought about anti virus companies employing (Of the records) hackers to generate viruses/malware, so as to keep anti virus companies in business ??


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 9, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> guys. this company is the biggest on the market.
> this kind of programs you got into trouble with years ago were illegal, cracked, hacked, versions.....
> what else do u expect then?
> 
> ...


Yeah for sure im in a few ways in the scene (p2p, FTP) and i never need more than the MS defender or on Linux the ClamAV,
but for sure u need Norton, Kaspersky, Avira etc. cause u think ure safe.

Just let me say LMAO (snake oil)   Yeah you pay 1 cent (till 80€) for an abo over a year for nothing


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Norton no longer belongs to Symantec.
> 
> However I have no issues using Norton though.


It has remained the same company;

Under pressure from some major shareholders, large parts of the company, including the Symantec brand name, were sold to Broadcom Inc. for US$10.7 billion on 4 November 2019. The consumer business with the Norton brand as well as LifeLock remained with Symantec Corporation, which subsequently renamed itself NortonLifeLock Inc.[10] At the same time, the headquarters were moved from Mountain View, California to Tempe, Arizona.



Fangio1951 said:


> Has anyone ever thought about anti virus companies employing (Of the records) hackers to generate viruses/malware, so as to keep anti virus companies in business ??


this would not be the only economic party which is doing this.





seth1911 said:


> Yeah for sure im in a few ways in the scene (p2p, FTP) and i never need more than the MS defender or on Linux the ClamAV,
> but for sure u need Norton, Kaspersky, Avira etc. cause u think ure safe.
> 
> Just let me say LMAO (snake oil)   Yeah you pay 1 cent (till 80€) for an abo over a year for nothing


Defender?? oh ye best software...

Maybe I should ask him ( @lexluthermiester ) to explain the defender to you in more detail...


----------



## phill (Nov 9, 2021)

I think we should move on with posts about Norton and all of that...  After all, we could do with some tech purchases I think instead


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 9, 2021)

phill said:


> I think we should move on with posts about Norton and all of that...  After all, we could do with some tech purchases I think instead


agree technically!





Silverbead 
Thermal Glue Adhesive
best!​
had no heatsink left over..


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 9, 2021)

dorsetknob said:


> They come in 2 different size's
> Standard is 12.5mm for older laptops
> Newer (Slim Laptops ) are 9.0mm
> 
> ...


No really it doesn't work I'm not using in a laptop it's fitted to my 1u server no matter the settings on the drive caddy or bios the drive isn't recognized, though considering it was £2 I can't be to angry with anyone but myself for buying cheap crap.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 9, 2021)

Got the parts to upgrade my rig to Alder Lake, an i9 12900K and an Asus ROG Strix-A D4. I have been holding off on going to Windows 11, but I will upgrade to it for this new build.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 9, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> guys. this company is the biggest on the market.
> this kind of programs you got into trouble with years ago were illegal, cracked, hacked, versions.....
> what else do u expect then?
> 
> ...


Nortons and Mcafee both used that technique and only ever became "popular" because big OEM's forcibly preinstalled them.

Companies like HP, Dell etc got paid by them to preinstall the AV with a trial period.

Businesses, schools etc got their bulk bought machines at a discount - but then had to pay on top for the Antivirus. 
But oh wait, that preinstalled one? Big business gets a massive bulk discount, so accounting says lets just use that.

Average joe goes to work, see's that it's in use and checks the retail price - oh wow, it's expensive! So if work uses it despite that price, it must be because it's good...


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 9, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I use these at work and they are really good, realiable and really good priced.
> 
> At the moment because can be a bit hard to get I use the TeamGroup Classic CX SSD's really good with small SSD cache.


yeah, so far it's pretty good especially when in here the price of any components getting stay high


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> agree technically!
> 
> View attachment 224438
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S a thing! You should post this over in the Ghetto Mods thread, it'll fit right in!


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Average joe goes to work, see's that it's in use and checks the retail price - oh wow, it's expensive! So if work uses it despite that price, it must be because it's good...


Businesses wasting money is nothing new.

Just that Joe himself shouldn't install it just because his office does.

But then, not a lot of people do. Mostly Joe installs a bit of software because Steve did and thought it was OK/good/great.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Average joe goes to work, see's that it's in use and checks the retail price - oh wow, it's expensive! So if work uses it despite that price, it must be because it's good...


I totally agree with ur post! BUT:

We have the yr. 2021, almost 2022, Joe should better use his brain and get information about his environment and its dependencies about certain influences and what they mean.
Maybe hes uses internet... or just a newspaper (books).
Then this should not happen... (the consume-victimisation)

I recently bought an official 2021 Office Pro plus [M$ price: 450$] for 24,99€ in Dubai.
So..?


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 9, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> I recently bought an official 2021 Office Pro plus [M$ price: 450$] for 24,99€ in Dubai.


Official? The key might be suspect. Are you sure it wasn't a "volume" key?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 9, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Official? The key might be suspect. Are you sure it wasn't a "volume" key?


nope. i have a receipt about the purchase and a taxnumber.

and the name of the reseller and his company

on the other hand; i really do not care what the arabs do in the rest of the time.

none of my business - EU and closer East are different parts of the world. even in law.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 9, 2021)

Just got a set of these for £25 a stick from CEX. bumped straight up to 3200, reckon they'll do 3600/c16? Mine are the 3000mhz ones, but i reckon there is no difference twixt these and the 3200's
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/team-group-t-force-vulcan-z-ddr4-3200-mhz-cl16/


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 9, 2021)

£25 each for 2 identical sticks is a good deal. Here we have to spend £60 for a single 16GB stick, or £30 each for two separate identical sticks, or up to £90 for a kit. Used to be cheaper but the semiconductor shortage has jacked up prices for all but the most basic of RAMs.

Talking about either 3200 c16 or 3600 c18 sticks here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 9, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> £25 each for 2 identical sticks is a good deal. Here we have to spend £60 for a single 16GB stick, or £30 each for two separate identical sticks, or up to £90 for a kit. Used to be cheaper but the semiconductor shortage has jacked up prices for all but the most basic of RAMs.
> 
> Talking about either 3200 c16 or 3600 c18 sticks here.



aah yeah i meant 3600c18 They should do i reckon.

Ram would not do 3600c18, but that could be down to my current ryzen 5 2600x/b450 board


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 9, 2021)

i wanna a new CPU cause its to slow for RPCS3, but i couldnt cause no money left.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> i wanna a new CPU cause its to slow for RPCS3, but i couldnt cause no money left.



With what GPU can you compare an A10 7870K APU?  
Maybe you can get a dedicated RX 570 or something like it?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 9, 2021)

New monitor...... That I guess isn't really a monitor 

Anyone else using one of these as a monitor, what should I expect?


----------



## Valantar (Nov 9, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> New monitor...... That I guess isn't really a monitor
> 
> Anyone else using one of these as a monitor, what should I expect?
> 
> View attachment 224546


Great picture quality, huge size, potential for burn-in depending on your use case (but no guarantee of it, also some mitigations) and a lot of annoyance over time that it doesn't turn automatically on and off like a monitor? I don't have one, but those seem to be the general opinions and experiences around the interwebz.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 9, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Great picture quality, huge size, potential for burn-in depending on your use case (but no guarantee of it, also some mitigations) and a lot of annoyance over time that it doesn't turn automatically on and off like a monitor? I don't have one, but those seem to be the general opinions and experiences around the interwebz.




I got the 5 year replacement warranty just in case so that mostly removes my worries for burn in....  This will mostly be used for media consumption games/movies/youtube.  I will keep all the mitigations on regardless.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 9, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I got the 5 year replacement warranty just in case so that mostly removes my worries for burn in....  This will mostly be used for media consumption games/movies/youtube.  I will keep all the mitigations on regardless.


For those uses (as long as you don't play the same game for tons and tons of hours with fixed/bright UI elements) it should be brilliant. Congrats!


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 9, 2021)

A long standing customer of mine's eight year old HP All in One died and just as he was about to replace it with another AIO, I managed to persuade him to buy a new Ryzen PC from me   
All he needs now is a monitor which he's ordered and he already has the HP wireless keyboard and mouse, so we're all set. It's not a gaming machine by any means and more than suits his needs.
Anyway, I just finished building him a nice PC with Ryzen 5600G, 8GB 2600 ram, Asus Prime A520M-K mobo, WD Blue 500GB NVMe and I put his old disks in too. This thing flies and he's definitely going to notice the difference from the old spinner he was using.
I like it when a plan comes together and it's so much fun building them. The case is a Thermaltake V200 with tempered glass.


----------



## MrAMD (Nov 9, 2021)

Ready to start a new era. Except for DDR5 ram.... First the GPU shortage now RAM


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2021)

MrAMD said:


> Ready to start a new era. Except for DDR5 ram.... First the GPU shortage now RAM



MrAMD going Intel


----------



## DrCR (Nov 9, 2021)

When we went from beige to black, that was good for a 10% fps increase. How much more does white give you?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 9, 2021)

Almost ready for Alder Lake







Happened to luck out with new stock:


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 9, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> With what GPU can you compare an A10 7870K APU?
> Maybe you can get a dedicated RX 570 or something like it?


CPU is to slow for RPCS3, IGP chills on 17% 

Minimum for Games like RDR its a 8600K or nowdays a 10400 - 11400, but if i wana use the IGP it should be the new XE IGP with 32 EU also a 11500.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 9, 2021)

MrAMD said:


> Ready to start a new era. Except for DDR5 ram.... First the GPU shortage now RAM
> 
> View attachment 224564


That's an amazing amount of cash gone for that pile of goodies, I can only dream.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 10, 2021)

I finally caved and bought Monstertech Table mounts for my X52 set. Now I can no longer blame the controls for crashing in DCS or MSFS2020.




All I have to do is wait for the endless updates


----------



## Rithsom (Nov 10, 2021)

A Razer Core X eGPU enclosure. Bought it used for $200 on eBay:






Now to put a graphics card in it... I can't just use the 2060S in my main rig; a water block is mounted to that card. So, in addition to the Core X, I also ordered a graphics card from eBay: a GTX 1070 FE. I will post a picture of it when it arrives.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 10, 2021)

Twas my birthday so did get this


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> Twas my birthday so did get this



Congrats!
Did you try Forza Horizon 5 yet?


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 10, 2021)

Hachi_Roku256563 said:


> Twas my birthday so did get this


With that set up you'll only ever see me as a speck in your rear view mirror on FH5


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 10, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> With that set up you'll only ever see me as a speck in your rear view mirror on FH5


Considering I'm.not picking that game up for 2 years (only just picked up 4) that's probably pretty accurate


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 11, 2021)

Seeing some really great stuff, y'all big spenders  

Soooooo.... I finally caved. I really liked my first MO-RA3 420 project for my CPU and GPU loop so I really wanted to something like that again. I just bought a second MO-RA3, the 360 one. The 420 will be repurposed for the GPU and the new 360 will cool the CPU. I'll post a better pic when it's assembled and all. Cooling the rad will be left to the nine Arctic P12 PWM PST's and the res is the awesome Heatkiller with a D5 pump.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Seeing some really great stuff, y'all big spenders
> 
> Soooooo.... I finally caved. I really liked my first MO-RA3 420 project for my CPU and GPU loop so I really wanted to something like that again. I just bought a second MO-RA3, the 360 one. The 420 will be repurposed for the GPU and the new 360 will cool the CPU. I'll post a better pic when it's assembled and all. Cooling the rad will be left to the nine Arctic P12 PWM PST's and the res is the awesome Heatkiller with a D5 pump.


Oooh, split loops?

I have two pumps so i've considered that myself, but D5's are a bit large (and two res would chew some space)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 12, 2021)

I got to say this is the single most impactful purchase that I have made in ages to improve gaming on my PC


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 12, 2021)

No photo at the moment but picked up a Hisense 65U8G (2021) 65 inch 4k 120hz HDR TV just for the lulls.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B091XWTGXL?ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details&th=1


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 12, 2021)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> No photo at the moment but picked up a Hisense 65U8G (2021) 65 inch 4k 120hz HDR TV just for the lulls.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B091XWTGXL?ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details&th=1


Their testing protocol is supposed to be insane so in all likelihood it would be a very reliable TV though I have no idea about f specs of feature set you will have to let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 12, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oooh, split loops?
> 
> I have two pumps so i've considered that myself, but D5's are a bit large (and two res would chew some space)


Well depending on the CPU and GPU that you have it might be worth it. My lovely 5900x doesn't produce a lot of heat and thus should be relatively cool. Thanks to the 3080 Ti it isn't with that ungodly 330w-370w of output. It might be a fun little experiment to try with your 3090 to be honest, but it is a bit of a hassle as watercooling always is.

PS. You don't need a res but it makes life easier


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 12, 2021)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> No photo at the moment but picked up a Hisense 65U8G (2021) 65 inch 4k 120hz HDR TV just for the lulls.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B091XWTGXL?ref=ppx_yo2_dt_b_product_details&th=1



I had that TV.

Its PSU died on me after a week of use.

Just keep an eye on that.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2021)

birthday gift in advance ...

well a friend saw my Mi Watch Lite and thought ... "what the heck is that!" and decided to get me that one :


oh well ... i did not fail at life then! 
now if only the frame was not so ... GShock ... it's a ROFL[EX]!

Huami Amazfit T-Rex ... i lose the barometer and the altimeter but i gain GPS and more screen real estate, a more comfortable wrist strap (quite elastic and more hole ... no more switching between one that is slightly too tight and one that is clearly too loose ... ) Mil-STD 810 housing and a design (my first Casio was a GShock) that suits me and the autonomy in normal use is 20 days, 66 days in basic (with sleep/HR monitoring still on) or ... 20hrs worth of GPS tracked multi activities including skiing...


----------



## Rithsom (Nov 12, 2021)

Here it is, the used GTX 1070 FE I ordered:





I only paid... 400 USD for it. ...Yeah, I probably won't be keeping the card knowing that it burned a hole that big in my pocket...

I haven't decided yet, but I'll probably just flip the 1070 so that I can get my money back. In the meantime, I want to enjoy gaming on a laptop by installing this card in my newly-acquired Razer eGPU enclosure.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 12, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I got the 5 year replacement warranty just in case so that mostly removes my worries for burn in....  This will mostly be used for media consumption games/movies/youtube.  I will keep all the mitigations on regardless.



just don't sit less than 3 feet from it  



Rithsom said:


> Here it is, the used GTX 1070 FE I ordered:
> 
> View attachment 224922
> 
> ...


Needs a clean it looks like.


----------



## Rithsom (Nov 12, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Needs a clean it looks like.



Indeed. You'd think that the seller would've cleaned it up before shipping it off...

It's alright, though. I like to take things apart and clean them. This card probably needs a re-pasting, anyway.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 12, 2021)

2l of distilled water, 3m of 13/10mm soft tube and 8g of MX-4. Cleaned the watercooling components already and let's put two clean watercooled rigs back to low temps.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> 2l of distilled water, 3m of 13/10mm soft tube and 8g of MX-4. Cleaned the watercooling components already and let's put two clean watercooled rigs back to low temps.



My loop has been running for a couple of months now, water only, no additives or colour, and its still perfectly clear, i'm using EK 10/16 black tubing though.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Here it is, the used GTX 1070 FE I ordered:
> 
> View attachment 224922
> 
> ...


ouch, that's only ~126$ less than what my own MSI GTX 1070 Armor OC 8G did cost when i got her (launch year)


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 12, 2021)

Tigger said:


> My loop has been running for a couple of months now, water only, no additives or colour, and its still perfectly clear, i'm using EK 10/16 black tubing though.


This basic PVC tubing is cheap, 2.90EUR per metre. That's why I prefer that


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Nov 12, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Their testing protocol is supposed to be insane so in all likelihood it would be a very reliable TV though I have no idea about f specs of feature set you will have to let us know how you get on with it.


Has support for free sync and Gsync, works well so far, dislike android TV and the various ADs used in the interface so i have a mini-PC setup that handles those duties instead. Currently waiting for christmas / black friday deals to get a set of Edifier R1850DB speakers hook them up via (optical) and a separate subwoofer to handle audio duties.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> This basic PVC tubing is cheap, 2.90EUR per metre. That's why I prefer that



I used to use clear, but it always ended up cloudy, so figured can't see it with black tubing


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 12, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I used to use clear, but it always ended up cloudy, so figured can't see it with black tubing


Exactly that! I've used EK and another brands tubing but it always turned cloudy after a few months. No more clear for me, just ZMT and I'm done


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 12, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Exactly that! I've used EK and another brands tubing but it always turned cloudy after a few months. No more clear for me, just ZMT and I'm done



That's it black ZMT for me.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 12, 2021)

ZMT is brilliant. Not the easiest to cut, and you won't get tight bend radii, but clean, good looking, never kinks, and doesn't get (visibly) dirty.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 12, 2021)

Wasn't going to wait indefinitely for Seasonic's undoubtedly overpriced SFX Plat units, so back to Corsair with the SF750. It helps that I can interchange stock, stock sleeved and Cablemod sets with my old SF600 Gold. Not overly impressed with Seasonic on the SGX-650.

Excuse the xiaomi camera quality


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 12, 2021)

Tigger said:


> That's it black ZMT for me.


I actually think of pipe swaps as a chance to take some muck out,, flush etc.


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 12, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I actually think of pipe swaps as a chance to take some muck out,, flush etc.


I agree to a certain extent. The coolant can be used for longer and in my case draining the loop takes some time. I might be off by a bit, but if I recall correctly it's about 2l or more hahaha. So that with the tubing and coolant that totals to around 40 euro per swap, that's 80 euro saved a year 


Valantar said:


> ZMT is brilliant. Not the easiest to cut, and you won't get tight bend radii, but clean, good looking, never kinks, and doesn't get (visibly) dirty.


I use a very large Kizer sheepdog blade XL for cutting the stuff, a sharp blade goes a long way  But you're right, it isn't the easiest when compared to regular tubing. Bending the ZMT hasn't been an issue for me so far, but I do use the rather thicker 10/16 stuff which makes it easier.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2021)

Tigger said:


> My loop has been running for a couple of months now, water only, no additives or colour, and its still perfectly clear, i'm using EK 10/16 black tubing though.


Different locations have different water quality - and different things swimming in them
My tap water here leaves brown residue behind on my sinks and shower, for example... i dont want that gunking up a loop.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Different locations have different water quality - and different things swimming in them
> My tap water here leaves brown residue behind on my sinks and shower, for example... i dont want that gunking up a loop.



Not tap water :S its fresh deionised water from a sealed bottle. No one would put tap water in their loop would they? I have been water cooling for years and would never do that. I have been on TPU for years and am shocked you would think i would use tap water.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 13, 2021)

Want to test out home assistant so ordered some of these to start automating the house


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 13, 2021)

Tigger said:


> just don't sit less than 3 feet from it




I thought Normal desktop usage would be more difficult and did have a backup plan for a secondary monitor if so but it took maybe 10m to get use to..... I have a dual monitor secondary pc setup for any work I need to do regardless. I sit about 8 feet from it while gaming watching video seems to work perfectly.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 13, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Official? The key might be suspect. Are you sure it wasn't a "volume" key?





plastiscɧ said:


> nope. i have a receipt about the purchase and a taxnumber.
> 
> and the name of the reseller and his company
> 
> ...


*Guys sry for the off-topic again but i think it is kinda important to close the topic then without doubts or uncertainties in law.*

I wanted to add a little something, so that outsiders reading this on the forum don't get the impression that illegal software deals are being promoted here! of course,* everyone has to obey the laws of the state in which they reside.*

You can check your license by the following to be done:
*Determine the license type of your Microsoft Office product - Office 365 | Microsoft Docs*



 my license

According to that we are in Germany or in the EU quite liberal and the courts tend to side with the consumers.
Here is another ruling on the OEM issue:

In most cases, the sale of OEM software is only permitted under licensing law in conjunction with hardware. In Germany, such a ban has been declared invalid by the courts for a dealer not bound by a contract - OEM versions are usually upgradeable or updatable.

In other words, when a customer buys a new PC together with a pre-installed OEM version, he pays much less than if he buys the same PC and a normal retail version of the same software separately. Even if he first buys only the hardware and then the software from the same dealer a short time later, he is no longer entitled to the cheaper OEM version. Microsoft calls its OEM versions OSB, which stands for OEM for System Builder or SB(V) (System Builder (Version)). However, the OEM and SB versions differ only slightly in the rights granted.

According to a ruling by the Federal Court of Justice (BGH) on 6 July 2000, dealers in Germany are also allowed to sell OEM versions without being tied to hardware. Thus, OEM versions can also be purchased without hardware. The Microsoft company had sued against this and lost. Thus, OEM versions are legally available separately. Microsoft itself or the distributors sell the System Builder versions of Windows and Office only to special contractual partners of Microsoft. In corresponding contracts, the System Builder undertakes to install these versions only on new PCs and not to sell them separately. For each individual System Builder version, the dealer must provide Microsoft with proof of sale. These contracts were introduced in response to the BGH ruling, and they are not affected by this ruling, nor are these special System Builder versions. Since the layperson cannot distinguish these special System Builder versions (OSBs) from "normal" System Builder versions (Non-OSB), the purchase is legal, but the sale by a Microsoft contract partner is not.

document.py (bundesgerichtshof.de) Microsoft vs. the right to treat software licenses differently/equal.
its german. Microsoft lost. read small text above.

So It can therefore be assumed that if the highest German court handed down this ruling 20 years ago, it is also in conformity with European law and is also valid in other member states.



Jill Christine Valentine said:


> 2l of distilled water, 3m of 13/10mm soft tube and 8g of MX-4. Cleaned the watercooling components already and let's put two clean watercooled rigs back to low temps.



german destilled water --- drop by drop pure quality


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 13, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> *Guys sry for the off-topic again but i think it is kinda important to close the topic then without doubts or uncertainties in law.*
> 
> I wanted to add a little something, so that outsiders reading this on the forum don't get the impression that illegal software deals are being promoted here! of course,* everyone has to obey the laws of the state in which they reside.*
> 
> ...


Yes as I've stated most of the time when I show purchased keys, licences are handled very differently here in Asia it's untested for me as it stands if my copy of windows will even work in the uk.

 I buy my keys all from Asia e-commerce outlets and receive OEM stickers with each key which although are not authentication, prove to a degree that the keys aren't just being taken from yet unsold OEM systems.

The simple  truth for me is I only use windows out of laziness and would not pay MSRP in any western country for a copy, if it was my only choice I would just move to Linux.


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 13, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Here it is, the used GTX 1070 FE I ordered:
> 
> View attachment 224922
> 
> ...


That card is sooooo sexy . Love it!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 13, 2021)

There was a local sale so i got one. Did not align the mounting screw holes on my very old case, had to bend some metal


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 13, 2021)

How's that thing perform?


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 13, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> How's that thing perform?


Would need more test but initial tests beat my old Cyrorig H7 and COrsair H60 push pull (2x noctua fans on both). Old coolers would reach 85C+ and clocks all core would drop to 4.3Ghz at times. Now max ive had so far was 80C but clocks are at 4.5 to 4.7 All core on a 5800X


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 13, 2021)

rares495 said:


> That card is sooooo sexy . Love it!


I have the 1080ti FE, that thing was *loud*!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> I have the 1080ti FE, that thing was *loud*!


You probably haven't owned any older Radeon reference cards..


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> You probably haven't owned any older Radeon reference cards..


Probably not but just to be clear, define old.


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> You probably haven't owned any older Radeon reference cards..


Ah, the 70dBs of the reference R9 290X. I can still hear it like it came out yesterday. Like a gentle Hawaiian breeze...


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Ah, the 70dBs of the reference R9 290X. I can still hear it like it came out yesterday. Like a gentle Hawaiian breeze...


Yeah, I had a reference 290 with the same cooler. Though liquid metal and undervolting helped a lot. 



SN2716057 said:


> Probably not but just to be clear, define old.


Well, I've had X1800 XT, X1950 XT, HD 2900 GT, HD 3870X2, HD 4890 and R9 290 reference cards. All of those made clear of their existence when playing games.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 13, 2021)

Okay, I did have the HD7970 Matrix but I water cooled that puppy almost immediately.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 13, 2021)

Moondrop Aria IEMs (they are fantastic!)


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 13, 2021)

SN2716057 said:


> Okay, I did have the HD7970 Matrix but I water cooled that puppy almost immediately.


I have the same card on my 2nd rig and this has a fine cooler and acceptable temps. Pretty great find for 30EUR in last spring.


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 13, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Ah, the 70dBs of the reference R9 290X. I can still hear it like it came out yesterday. Like a gentle Hawaiian breeze...


Those 2xx cards were screamers, stock was just undoable  

Anyhooo, the MO-RA3 360 project has been completed  A lot of fun and learned a lot, might redo the 420 too if I have some more spare time this year. I just have to tuck away some remaining cables and that's about it. Wouldn't have done this without QDC's though.


----------



## Rithsom (Nov 13, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Ah, the 70dBs of the reference R9 290X. I can still hear it like it came out yesterday. Like a gentle Hawaiian breeze...



I see what you did there.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 13, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Ah, the 70dBs of the reference R9 290X. I can still hear it like it came out yesterday. Like a gentle Hawaiian breeze...











RIP ears


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 13, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> Those 2xx cards were screamers, stock was just undoable
> 
> Anyhooo, the MO-RA3 360 project has been completed  A lot of fun and learned a lot, might redo the 420 too if I have some more spare time this year. I just have to tuck away some remaining cables and that's about it. Wouldn't have done this without QDC's though.


Nice rads. Now you just need the rest of the car.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Well, I've had X1800 XT, X1950 XT, HD 2900 GT, HD 3870X2, HD 4890 and R9 290 reference cards. All of those made clear of their existence when playing games.


I blame/credit my old CF 4850s with getting me into building quiet PCs in the first place. God, those single-slot reference coolers were a nightmare. Having two of them didn't help.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 13, 2021)

yeah you lot are noobs to noise.  I remember the HD2900XT and HD2600XT now those were hideously noisy monsters way back in the day


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> yeah you lot are noobs to noise.  I remember the HD2900XT and HD2600XT now those were hideously noisy monsters way back in the day


Don't remind me of those things.  They scare me.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 13, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Don't remind me of those things.  They scare me.


Hey, I thought that CF 6870s was a good learning experience.


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 13, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> yeah you lot are noobs to noise.  I remember the HD2900XT and HD2600XT now those were hideously noisy monsters way back in the day


I've got one in my lab now that's waiting for LN2 right now. Dear god, that thing on air is a banshee, I fudging hate the cooler with the intensity of a 1.000.000 suns.



Aquinus said:


> Hey, I thought that CF 6870s was a good learning experience.


I had those in CF and I prefer them to the older cards to be honest. All cards in CF or SLI were LOUD, imagine my pain with two OC'ed GTX 295 in SLI...

And to conclude my own project MO-RA3: The MO-RA3 needs two D5 pumps per loop. Going from 75% D5 to 100% D5 resulted in a 4c-5c drop overall meaning either pressure or flow is limiting it :/


----------



## harm9963 (Nov 13, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> RIP ears


I have two in crossfire , just saying


----------



## Valantar (Nov 13, 2021)

Aquinus said:


> Hey, I thought that CF 6870s was a good learning experience.


Were the stock 6870s terrible as well? I'm so glad I got that HIS IceQ 6850, that thing was whisper quiet even with just a single fan. Great GPU for a shockingly low price.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 13, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Were the stock 6870s terrible as well? I'm so glad I got that HIS IceQ 6850, that thing was whisper quiet even with just a single fan. Great GPU for a shockingly low price.


I had a reference and an after-market 6870, both from MSI. The reference cooler was better at full tilt, but the twinfrozr was quieter. In the end, the twinfrozr failed and the reference continued to work. All in all, both were good cards. I just think that there is a bit more to reference coolers than just being a loud squirrel cage fan cooler.


----------



## harm9963 (Nov 14, 2021)

kill a watt monitor is what I got new from Microcenter.
290X CFX / 700 WATTS


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 14, 2021)

Your ears must be bleeding?


----------



## nguyen (Nov 14, 2021)

Ipad Pro M1 2021, bought it for work and nothing else, I don't even like apple products anyways


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Not tap water :S its fresh deionised water from a sealed bottle. No one would put tap water in their loop would they? I have been water cooling for years and would never do that. I have been on TPU for years and am shocked you would think i would use tap water.


You didn't specify at first... and yeah people do. It never goes well.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2021)

Whoa, an ᴚ⊥X !T 0903!

dont see many of those around!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> and yeah people do.


I don't know anyone who has or does. It's a remarkably bad idea. Even BITD it was always a run to the store to get a gallon of purified or de-ionized.


Mussels said:


> It never goes well.


Very true..


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Whoa, an ᴚ⊥X !T 0903!


I can do one better than that...
ᴉꓕ 090Ɛ Xꓕꓤ



lexluthermiester said:


> BITD it was always a run to the store to get a gallon of purified or de-ionized.


How about distilled?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I can do one better than that...
> ᴉꓕ 090Ɛ Xꓕꓤ
> 
> 
> How about distilled?


same thing, really.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> I can do one better than that...
> ᴉꓕ 090Ɛ Xꓕꓤ
> 
> 
> How about distilled?



Distilled is like rocking horse piss to get hold of in the UK, so i use deionised.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 14, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Distilled is like rocking horse piss to get hold of in the UK, so i use deionised.


most Deionised water should also be distilled


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 15, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Whoa, an ᴚ⊥X !T 0903!
> 
> dont see many of those around!





cst1992 said:


> I can do one better than that...
> ᴉꓕ 090Ɛ Xꓕꓤ
> 
> 
> How about distilled?


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 15, 2021)

A screenshot! What fun is that?


----------



## Hardi (Nov 15, 2021)

bunch of stuff lately, switched from steelseries keyboard & mouse to logitech g413 & g pro.
oh and a 3080ti, psu and nvme drive.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 15, 2021)

Unfortunately my apartment is too small for a dedicated VR room, and also I really dig my 4k monitor. (PS: I have the most space in the living room)
So, to not accidentally smack the monitor and to always have to move my furniture, I bought an DP extension cable along with an DP active repeater (both by Club 3D).
And so far both work fine, only limiting my Index to 120fps.






Now I need to think if I want to suspend the headset cable or find a more elegant solution...


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 15, 2021)

Hardi said:


> bunch of stuff lately, switched from steelseries keyboard & mouse to logitech g413 & g pro.
> oh and a 3080ti, psu and nvme drive.


Old photo?


----------



## Hardi (Nov 15, 2021)

some boxes are old, motherboard & cpu


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 15, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> How about distilled?


Purified is generally the same thing as distilled.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Purified is generally the same thing as distilled.


forgive me i am cheeky: i must correct u a bit.
in general yes, in detail no.

Purified water has had chemicals and contaminants removed but may contain minerals. *Purified water* is usually a good option since the purification process removes chemicals and impurities from the water. *Distilled water* takes it one step further, with both contaminants, You should not drink distilled water since it lacks naturally-occurring minerals, including calcium and magnesium, that are beneficial for health.

so for your wet construction sites inside the PC: distilled
to drink: purified


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 15, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> forgive me i am cheeky: i must correct u a bit.
> in general yes, in detail no.
> 
> Purified water has had chemicals and contaminants removed but may contain minerals. *Purified water* is usually a good option since the purification process removes chemicals and impurities from the water. *Distilled water* takes it one step further, with both contaminants, You should not drink distilled water since it lacks naturally-occurring minerals, including calcium and magnesium, that are beneficial for health.
> ...


Most purification is done by a distillation process. There are chemical purification methods, but they are not used in retail purified water, at least stateside. As a rule, even non-distilled purified water can be used in a custom loop without fear of problems.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Most purification is done by a distillation process. There are chemical purification methods, but they are not used in retail purified water, at least stateside. As a rule, even non-distilled purified water can be used in a custom loop without fear of problems.


i see.

thought you want to breed fish.....


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Distilled is like rocking horse piss to get hold of in the UK, so i use deionised.


Visit any local uni's chemical department and they should have it from the tap. At least here we do. The only thing that isn't available from the tap is ultrapure.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Distilled is like rocking horse piss to get hold of in the UK, so i use deionised.


Any Auto Supply store. Battery Water is just that and cheap too.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Any Auto Supply store. Battery Water is just that and cheap too.



Nope not here, tried halfords, and multiple auto supply shops, all deionised now.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Nope not here, tried halfords, and multiple auto supply shops, all deionised now.


Yeah I’ll admit I haven’t looked in a few years. Usually grab.a couple bottles from the gas station if I’m flushing my loop.
Edit: I need to check my local farm supply here in town. I bought a fresh bottle of Cryofuel with the intent but I just dread pulling my block and my CPU with it….I have zero wiggle room to break the seal….I have a dead 3700X to show for it….


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah I’ll admit I haven’t looked in a few years. Usually grab.a couple bottles from the gas station if I’m flushing my loop.
> Edit: I need to check my local farm supply here in town. I bought a fresh bottle of Cryofuel with the intent but I just dread pulling my block and my CPU with it….I have zero wiggle room to break the seal….I have a dead 3700X to show for it….



My loop is not too bad, can wiggle block to get it off, and have put a drain valve in loop too.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 15, 2021)

I need a GPU for a friend but the prices are insane maybe ill take a second hand Quadro.
Quadro M2000 (1,7 TFLOPS) 4GB GDDR5, 4x Displayport for 120€

New there isnt any option, yeah for sure a GT 1030 2GB GDDR5 for 100€  

Other second hand Prices:
960 150€ 2,4 TFLOPS but only 2GB
RX 460 170€ 2,1 TFLOPS 4GB


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 16, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> I need a GPU for a friend but the prices are insane maybe ill take a second hand Quadro.
> Quadro M2000 (1,7 TFLOPS) 4GB GDDR5, 4x Displayport for 120€
> 
> New there isnt any option, yeah for sure a GT 1030 2GB GDDR5 for 100€
> ...



I paid £190 a few months ago for my MSI 980 TI gaming 6gb, i believe it's actually worth more now. Is a great card, runs 1492 core and 2000 mem fine.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 16, 2021)

One of these


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 16, 2021)

HP Z Turbo Drive G2 M.2 PCIe 3.0 adapter


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I paid £190 a few months ago for my MSI 980 TI gaming 6gb, i believe it's actually worth more now. Is a great card, runs 1492 core and 2000 mem fine.


Sometimes its possible to get here a 980 non ti for 240€


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm a bad person, but legally in the right here in Au.

For those who missed the previous posts: Amazon.com.au listed a 4TB PCI-E RAID card for under $450Au, sold by Amazon_UK.
I ordered it, they sent a 1TB. Returned for refund. Was offered a price match if it went up
(They had the 4TB and 2TB prices switched)
Price *dropped* because instead of fixing they had the 1TB and 4TB switched - now down to $296Au


Ordered 4TB, received 1TB, returned for refund and ripped them a new one for false advertising under Australian consumer law, since it was advertised AND sent by amazon, they cant blame third parties.




Skip on through a few text chats with reps denying everything (despite previous chats for evidence, and reference numbers from them) i gave up and called the number and asked to speak to someone with enough authority to fix up this three month long debacle, and i got this gem in email from that nice fellow, saying order the exact same item from ANY seller on amazon, and they'd price match it.

"please place a new order for the same item with the fastest available shipping method and once the new order is shipped out please write to us with the new order number at the below mentioned email address so that we can issue a refund of the expedited shipping charges, price difference if any in the form of gift card or into your original payment"

Guess who has a $500 refund on the way 
(And a nice pair of WD SN730s in an ARGB RAID card)


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 16, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'm a bad person, but legally in the right here in Au.
> 
> For those who missed the previous posts: Amazon.com.au listed a 4TB PCI-E RAID card for under $450Au, sold by Amazon_UK.
> I ordered it, they sent a 1TB. Returned for refund. Was offered a price match if it went up
> ...


That's sort of giving me evil vibes, but so does Jeff Bezos so I think you are in the clear.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That's sort of giving me evil vibes, but so does Jeff Bezos so I think you are in the clear.


After 3 months if they cant fix their listing (It's still online, and still broken) they should be motivated to fix it.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 16, 2021)

Mussels said:


> After 3 months if they cant fix their listing (It's still online, and still broken) they should be motivated to fix it.


Agreed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'm a bad person, but legally in the right here in Au.
> 
> For those who missed the previous posts: Amazon.com.au listed a 4TB PCI-E RAID card for under $450Au, sold by Amazon_UK.
> I ordered it, they sent a 1TB. Returned for refund. Was offered a price match if it went up
> ...


They advertised a certain product for a certain price. They are obligated to deliver that product for the price offered. You're not evil for expecting them to honor their price, even if it was a mistake. Amazon has a habit of making them. They need to learn the hard way to be careful. This whole situation is on them.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 16, 2021)

Got a 4TB Toshiba N300 HDD for my NAS , £84


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 16, 2021)

You're all fooling yourselves if you think Amazon is 'learning a lesson', being 'motivated', or it's going to 'cost' them anything.  Pricing errors and other shrinkage is built into their pricing model.  The more loss there is, the higher the prices on everything else ends up.  You're only f*cking yourself (and everyone else) in the long run.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2021)

Decided to upgrade my Quest 2. Total game changer. Just feels balanced instead of the regular strap which feels like it’s pulling off your face…


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> You're all fooling yourselves if you think Amazon is 'learning a lesson', being 'motivated', or it's going to 'cost' them anything.  Pricing errors and other shrinkage is built into their pricing model.  The more loss there is, the higher the prices on everything else ends up.  You're only f*cking yourself (and everyone else) in the long run.


Think what you want, this is still on Amazon. End of story.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Think what you want, this is still on Amazon. End of story.



Thanks for confirming my theory.  They. Don't. Care.


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 16, 2021)

Some adapter stickers for Coffee lake in Gigabyte 1151 V1 boards. Took a while to find these.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 16, 2021)

Moar storage.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> Thanks for confirming my theory.  They. Don't. Care.


They care enough to have given him $500 back and send him a drive. But I digress...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2021)

Amazon.com.au cares because Amazon_UK is costing them money, time, and half a dozen user reviews about receiving the wrong products (It's not just me) are hurting their combined reputation
I got to speak to someone from amazon UK about it, and they were an absolute asshole. "Any problems are amazon australias fault!" - except it's amazon UK selling it, and the prices are broken no matter which regiona you order from?

I cant wait for it to arrive and have RGB make my FPS higher


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 17, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Nope not here, tried halfords, and multiple auto supply shops, all deionised now.


Try eBay it's like 4x the price of it here but £1 a litre isn't breaking the bank


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 17, 2021)

Sorry big pictures ahead. I never resized this from phone so we could all see the details of everything.  I got a new a B550M motherboard. I have been putting this off as it cost more than a regular b550m. Since it an 11 November sale I decided it was time. This time I went to rebel side with the Zeon forces for AMD. It is the B550M Gundam Zaku version.  On Intel side you got "The Earth Federation" white gundam. Its funny how in Gundam story Zeon is a colony versus the Federation. 

Hopefully this board don't suffer from usb issues like Gigabyte. It had been more than 10 years since my like Asus motherboard with the P5be-plus in the core 2 duo days.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2021)

I want a gundam computer now

put this in that lego lookin case on the TPU front page


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 17, 2021)

I wanted this board also but the top pcie slot and the SATA headers ruined it for me, no way was I squeezing it in my case with that layout



Mussels said:


> I want a gundam computer now
> 
> put this in that lego lookin case on the TPU front page


Nahh that's too gundam for a zaku build needs something more like this:


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 17, 2021)

I bought a Samsung Galaxy Fit 2 for my girlfriend for her birthday. The whole smart watch craze never really got me for some reason, but since she has one now, it was my techie obligation to try it out. I had so much fun with it that I bought one for myself too. 

At least I can track my steps and read my notifications at work without using my phone (which can be a sensitive spot at my workplace). It also has a sleep monitor which I didn't know about. The way it tracks your sleep cycles by your arm's motions, and then the score you get for the "effectiveness" of your sleep is uncannily accurate.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I want a gundam computer now
> 
> put this in that lego lookin case on the TPU front page


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Nov 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 225479



I would love the get a Zaku case but it was sold out. The Aio and router is still sold but they are rather expensive for me after getting the board. I still prefer aircooling though. I find another red theme way.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Nov 17, 2021)

Changed my 760t Red to a Torrent, also upgraded my 1080Ti GamingX to a 6800XT Red Devil.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2021)

I'd love to see pics after you set everything up in the torrent, if i ever leave my R6 it'll be for one of those


----------



## Valantar (Nov 17, 2021)

Got the Keychron wooden wrist rest for my K3. Unfortunately (as I was fearing with a thin slab of solid wood):


http://imgur.com/LAGQf0S


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2021)

(I half feel like i'm thread spamming, but half feel like this thread NEEDS constant love)
Does using older purchases together in new ways count?

Razer extended RGB mousepad
Logitech wireless charging base
Logitech soft/cloth mousepad
Glorious PCMR wrist wrest
G Pro wireless (Original)
Razer Huntsman TE with official white keycaps AND METAL WASD KEYS YOOOOOO
(Upside down, about to be cleaned Glorious PCMR TKL keyboard rest as well... looks clean in person, camera says no)






I gave up on the powerplay mat ages ago because i won it in a competition, and the 'sharp' edge cut into my wrist and genuinely made me think i had to give up gaming... the nerve pain it caused was immense. I Feel really daft for not realizing the glorious soft padded options available...


----------



## Yraggul666 (Nov 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'd love to see pics after you set everything up in the torrent, if i ever leave my R6 it'll be for one of those


Well it's already set up, the switch has been made, i didn't do it myself, used a local pc hardware/repair store. 
The First pic was taken only days ago after i took down the plastic protecting the glass pannels.
Would you like me to post some pics in a better light/day time; no glass pannel on? If that's what you mean i'll try to do it but i must warn you, i suck at taking pics and my phone is a 2017 Zenfone 3.
I agree about the Torrent this was the only case that was able to make me part ways with my beloved 760t Red.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2021)

Yraggul said:


> Well it's already set up, the switch has been made, i didn't do it myself, used a local pc hardware/repair store.
> The First pic was taken only days ago after i took down the plastic protecting the glass pannels.
> Would you like me to post some pics in a better light/day time; no glass pannel on? If that's what you mean i'll try to do it but i must warn you, i suck at taking pics and my phone is a 2017 Zenfone 3.
> I agree about the Torrent this was the only case that was able to make me part ways with my beloved 760t Red.


This is the very thread to show off the purchase and your setup, go for it!

(Use indirect daylight, it's the magic key to helping weaker cameras out)


----------



## Valantar (Nov 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> This is the very thread to show off the purchase and your setup, go for it!
> 
> (Use indirect daylight, it's the magic key to helping weaker cameras out)


+1. That, and removing the glass to avoid reflections.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Nov 17, 2021)

Yeah the way my room is positioned doesn't do my photos any favours, plus i suck at taking pics; anyway!
Here goes...


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2021)

@R-T-B @nguyen  It's not your LG OLED, but my night shift job allows me to watch movies and netflix at work, guess what just hit store shelves? 14" OLED 90hz panels, 100% dci-p3, TrueBlack HDR 600 - $749

guess who just joined the OLED crowd? sure I can't game on it (I'm hoping I can figure out a way to use it as an external monitor though, not sure if I can or not with this)

its on its way, but here is stock photo for now:  its 11th gen intel with iris graphics, i might be able to get away with some indie gaming and card games, but thats it... here is to hoping I can get it to work as an external monitor for a gaming setup though... cause 90hz OLED on a budget and portable would be epic... the funny thing about having two jobs, I find myself buying more things. and I need to stop, this is probably my last big purchase for quite some time. hope its as pretty to look at as LG OLED tv's... but I can't carry an OLED tv to work, so RIP


----------



## nguyen (Nov 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @R-T-B @nguyen  It's not your LG OLED, but my night shift job allows me to watch movies and netflix at work, guess what just hit store shelves? 14" OLED 90hz panels, 100% dci-p3, TrueBlack HDR 600 - $749
> 
> guess who just joined the OLED crowd? sure I can't game on it (I'm hoping I can figure out a way to use it as an external monitor though, not sure if I can or not with this)
> 
> its on its way, but here is stock photo for now:  its 11th gen intel with iris graphics, i might be able to get away with some indie gaming and card games, but thats it... here is to hoping I can get it to work as an external monitor for a gaming setup though... cause 90hz OLED on a budget and portable would be epic... the funny thing about having two jobs, I find myself buying more things. and I need to stop, this is probably my last big purchase for quite some time. hope its as pretty to look at as LG OLED tv's... but I can't carry an OLED tv to work, so RIP



How about an eGPU down the line since that laptop has thunderbolt 4 after all.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2021)

nguyen said:


> How about an eGPU down the line since that laptop has thunderbolt 4 after all.



I didn't realize I could do that!!! thanks for mentioning this... hmmm, very interesting indeed! i may do that... 90hz OLED portable... OH SWEET MAMA THE FUTURE HAS ARRIVED!!!!


----------



## Valantar (Nov 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I didn't realize I could do that!!! thanks for mentioning this... hmmm, very interesting indeed! i may do that... 90hz OLED portable... OH SWEET MAMA THE FUTURE HAS ARRIVED!!!!


There are often decent deals to be had on used eGPU chassis these days, so having a look on ebay or whatever used market is relevant to you is probably a good idea. Just remember that high end GPUs don't make sense for eGPU use due to interface bottlenecks. Not that GPUs are available for purchase these days anyway


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2021)

Valantar said:


> There are often decent deals to be had on used eGPU chassis these days, so having a look on ebay or whatever used market is relevant to you is probably a good idea. Just remember that high end GPUs don't make sense for eGPU use due to interface bottlenecks. Not that GPUs are available for purchase these days anyway



I already decided I am waiting for the Intel ARC gpu's, maybe I will get lucky with something there at MSRP. I'm fine with using this just for movies/youtube and light indie gaming for now. I'm in no rush.


----------



## toilet pepper (Nov 17, 2021)

Traded my Rift S for a Quest 2 recently and went ham with the accessories. Stock Quest 2 strap sucks so bad compared the the Rift S. So I decided to kit it out and it is miles better than stock and feels like a Rift S now with no cables. Airlink works wonderful even though I am in a different room from my computer.


Accessories are:

BoboVR Halo Strap
Kiwi facial interface
Kiwi grips with hot-swap for batteries
Kiwi Blue Lens filter (helps with the glare and made the display clearer)
Generic silicone padded power bank holder - works amazing you cant even feel you have a power bank strapped to your head.
Aukey slim type 10000mAh power bank.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I already decided I am waiting for the Intel ARC gpu's, maybe I will get lucky with something there at MSRP. I'm fine with using this just for movies/youtube and light indie gaming for now. I'm in no rush.


Sounds good. That also gives you plenty of time to look for a good deal on an eGPU chassis.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Traded my Rift S for a Quest 2 recently and went ham with the accessories. Stock Quest 2 strap sucks so bad compared the the Rift S. So I decided to kit it out and it is miles better than stock and feels like a Rift S now with no cables. Airlink works wonderful even though I am in a different room from my computer.
> 
> 
> Accessories are:
> ...



have fun with VR, I am looking forward to that someday.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> have fun with VR, I am looking forward to that someday.


Since I got my quest 2, it's been sitting in a box collecting dust.

Anyway, picked up this LG 32" 165hz 1440p monitor

Edit sorry, 31.5"


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 17, 2021)

Excited for this one - PreOrderd in August and just got contacted from Design Dept.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Excited for this one - PreOrderd in August and just got contacted from Design Dept.  View attachment 225528



 that looks fun to drive, what is the range that yours will have? I really wanted an electric car, but they are all out of my price range... really hoping toyota comes to market late 2022 or 2023 with a budget EV for commuters


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that looks fun to drive, what is the range that yours will have? I really wanted an electric car, but they are all out of my price range... really hoping toyota comes to market late 2022 or 2023 with a budget EV for commuters



Getting the 400+ mile battery. It has supposedly exceeded the EPA rating for 400 miles.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2021)

Yraggul said:


> Yeah the way my room is positioned doesn't do my photos any favours, plus i suck at taking pics; anyway!
> Here goes...


Nice! You need a slightly bigger desk though..


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that looks fun to drive, what is the range that yours will have? I really wanted an electric car, but they are all out of my price range... really hoping toyota comes to market late 2022 or 2023 with a budget EV for commuters



Companies do exist that can convert an existing car to an electric.  I know my parents are doing that with their MGB.

I am planning to eventually do that (if electricity distribution charges drop considerably here where I pay more in distribution than use) to a ford of mine.

Much cheaper too.

Although from comments from people I met with Tesla's up here, during winter, they are only good for inner city driving at best.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! You need a slightly bigger desk though..


IDK I would consider this a tech purchase...right?


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 17, 2021)

DR4G00N said:


> Some adapter stickers for Coffee lake in Gigabyte 1151 V1 boards. Took a while to find these.
> 
> View attachment 225415


That's pretty damn neat, old board, newer CPU. Love it.

Decided I wasn't happy with the cobbled together tubing on my MO-RA3 420 after I finished the MO-RA3 360. Since I'm still in quarantine I ordered a crap load of fittings and all the other goodies. The four Noctua A20's were replaced by 9 Arctic P14 PWM PST's, Arctic has really outdone themselves with their latest fans. It's not Noctua but they are just €35,95 for five, yes FIVE fans and high quality ones too! I can't even get two NF-A12x25 PWM fans for that price!


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 17, 2021)

For my new project in Nov. a second hand cooler,  Zerotherm BTF95  
A8 5600K @ 4,6 GHz
Gigabyte A88X ...
32GB RAM
R9 380


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 18, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Excited for this one - PreOrderd in August and just got contacted from Design Dept.  View attachment 225528


It looks like something out of Cyberpunk 2077. Ugly, but cool.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Since I got my quest 2, it's been sitting in a box collecting dust.



Well, you should probably send it to me to test and make sure it still works.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Companies do exist that can convert an existing car to an electric.  I know my parents are doing that with their MGB.
> 
> I am planning to eventually do that (if electricity distribution charges drop considerably here where I pay more in distribution than use) to a ford of mine.
> 
> ...



I'm considering buying the Aptera solar car, they are taking reservations now, 25 grand and it charges itself on solar around 40 miles a day it can do on solar. If I add in my own solar panel and generator backups, I could theoretically drive for 20 years without paying a single fuel cost to utilities or gas companies. hehe


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm considering buying the Aptera solar car, they are taking reservations now, 25 grand and it charges itself on solar around 40 miles a day it can do on solar. If I add in my own solar panel and generator backups, I could theoretically drive for 20 years without paying a single fuel cost to utilities or gas companies. hehe


Sounds like a grand idea as long as you don't mind the occasional "postponed charge" due to rainy weather, etc.  If you're patient and just use the solar could pay for itself easy.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Nov 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! You need a slightly bigger desk though..


Tell me about it... 
A slightly bigger room would be even better  , but yes, i totally agree, but for now, unfortunately, things have to stay this way.


ZenZimZaliben said:


> IDK I would consider this a tech purchase...right?


Welp the desk would have tech stuff on it so i guess it would be a tech-related purchase...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 18, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Excited for this one - PreOrderd in August and just got contacted from Design Dept.  View attachment 225528


I really wanted one of these but import duties here add 300%onto the price so I'll have to wait till they either manufacture them here or someone makes a similar model. The idea that it can also provide power back to the house in the event of a power cut is very appealing so zenzim officially has a ford UPS now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 18, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Sounds like a grand idea as long as you don't mind the occasional "postponed charge" due to rainy weather, etc.  If you're patient and just use the solar could pay for itself easy.



I mean, on the 50 days a year it does rain where I live, I can just plug it in.  Still cheaper than gas at 1/4 the cost.  Electricity costs 0.13 a kilowatt hour, so $10 to fill up my tank based on mileage vs the $45 i pay in gas now... so even if 0 solar and electric only... I'd save $1,820 per year on fuel costs on my commute to work.

electric is the future imo, no stopping it now. gas is just to messy and to expensive. and no moving parts in electric cars, less that can go wrong, just makes a lot of sense, regardless of climate.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I mean, on the 50 days a year it does rain where I live, I can just plug it in.  Still cheaper than gas at 1/4 the cost.  Electricity costs 0.13 a kilowatt hour, so $10 to fill up my tank based on mileage vs the $45 i pay in gas now... so even if 0 solar and electric only... I'd save $1,820 per year on fuel costs on my commute to work.
> 
> electric is the future imo, no stopping it now. gas is just to messy and to expensive. and no moving parts in electric cars, less that can go wrong, just makes a lot of sense, regardless of climate.


I live in the pacific northwest so rainy days are always a part of my solar equations lol.  Good to know you've thought it all out though.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 18, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Excited for this one - PreOrderd in August and just got contacted from Design Dept.  View attachment 225528


I've just noticed that it's called the Rivian... and the background of their website looks like the view from Kaer Morhen. As a Witcher maniac, I'm intrigued!


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 18, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I live in the pacific northwest so rainy days are always a part of my solar equations lol.  Good to know you've thought it all out though.



yep there is a 2020 chevy bolt near me for 19k even, brand new 0 miles. it has a battery recall cause these batteries can melt on rare occasion, but a software update fixed that, and on top of that software update when the new batteries get in you get a free replacement. seems like a pretty sweet deal overall. i can use half of the tax credit i think based on my income, so 15k for the car if i buy it now or something around there. plus my Uncle retired from GM, so I can knock off another 1-2k with his family discount. as far as economical goes, its the best bang for buck i'll ever get.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm considering buying the Aptera solar car, they are taking reservations now, 25 grand and it charges itself on solar around 40 miles a day it can do on solar. If I add in my own solar panel and generator backups, I could theoretically drive for 20 years without paying a single fuel cost to utilities or gas companies. hehe


why stop there? Build your own battery car with solar panels.  Get someone to knit you some seatbelts and you can build it out of a mattress.




http://imgur.com/MVlJG


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 18, 2021)

Moving on from electric cars just bought me 16gb of ddr3 ECC so I can use zfs on my VM disks.





$60 wasn't too bad


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> why stop there? Build your own battery car with solar panels.  Get someone to knit you some seatbelts and you can build it out of a mattress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got an idea too.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @R-T-B @nguyen  It's not your LG OLED, but my night shift job allows me to watch movies and netflix at work, guess what just hit store shelves? 14" OLED 90hz panels, 100% dci-p3, TrueBlack HDR 600 - $749
> 
> guess who just joined the OLED crowd? sure I can't game on it (I'm hoping I can figure out a way to use it as an external monitor though, not sure if I can or not with this)
> 
> its on its way, but here is stock photo for now:  its 11th gen intel with iris graphics, i might be able to get away with some indie gaming and card games, but thats it... here is to hoping I can get it to work as an external monitor for a gaming setup though... cause 90hz OLED on a budget and portable would be epic... the funny thing about having two jobs, I find myself buying more things. and I need to stop, this is probably my last big purchase for quite some time. hope its as pretty to look at as LG OLED tv's... but I can't carry an OLED tv to work, so RIP


You can game-stream to it, using something like Moonlight (Was made for Nvidia to android, but PC to PC works fine too)


----------



## Valantar (Nov 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You can game-stream to it, using something like Moonlight (Was made for Nvidia to android, but PC to PC works fine too)


Yeah, but then youre looking at a lossy compressed video signal. Hardly ideal.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 18, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Excited for this one - PreOrderd in August and just got contacted from Design Dept.  View attachment 225528



Very nice indeed


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You can game-stream to it, using something like Moonlight (Was made for Nvidia to android, but PC to PC works fine too)



bookmarking this, thanks. its worth a try, also i could try something like cloud gaming on it. does Stadia still exist, or does Geforce Now work on any PC or does it require a nvidia gpu?


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 18, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Moving on from electric cars just bought me 16gb of ddr3 ECC so I can use zfs on my VM disks.
> View attachment 225610
> 
> $60 wasn't too bad


Price gone up.  I used to pick up DDR3 ECC REG sticks for dirt cheap.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 18, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> Price gone up.  I used to pick up DDR3 ECC REG sticks for dirt cheap.


Don't scare me I've ordered unbuffered I can buy a reg ecc 4gig stick here for less than $5 but my VM server doesn't support it.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 18, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Don't scare me I've ordered unbuffered I can buy a reg ecc 4gig stick here for less than $5 but my VM server doesn't support it.



Dont want to.  Just saying I used to pick up REG ECC RAM (DDR3) for $40 CAD for 16GB and about $90 CAD for DDR4.

It is just the situation in the world and sucks.

It is cheaper for me to pick up used workstations for the parts than it is to buy the parts separately over here.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 18, 2021)

got a good deal on a new ultrawide for me obsyroom a MSI Optix MAG342CQRV 34 inch its for imaging but you bet im going to be playing games on   .


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 18, 2021)

To much to clean   

But i see u play No Mans Sky


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> got a good deal on a new ultrawide for me obsyroom a MSI Optix MAG342CQRV 34 inch its for imaging but you bet im going to be playing games on   .
> View attachment 225653


What wallpaper is that? Where did you get it?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Nov 18, 2021)

ive had it ages i carnt remember where i got it prob one of the 100 best free backgrounds sites.
here it


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 18, 2021)

A second Biostar Low Price Board for a friend and his A10 7860K, its insane it can handle DDR3 RAM up to 2704 MHz


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> ive had it ages i carnt remember where i got it prob one of the 100 best free backgrounds sites.
> here it
> View attachment 225661


Thank You!

EDIT:
I've taken the liberty of resizing it and making a 16:9 version, both upscaled to 2160P.


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 18, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> it can handle DDR3 RAM up to 2704 MHz


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> A second Biostar Low Price Board for a friend and his A10 7860K, its insane it can handle DDR3 RAM up to 2704 MHz
> 
> View attachment 225666


That looks like a decent board.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 18, 2021)

@ rares  Gskill Trident DDR3 2666 @ 2704 MHz with the 7860K, mine 7870k is a few MHz slower with 2680 

Edit:
But yeah sometimes the cheaper Boards better than the GAM0R RGB, wait sorry in the Years for AMD FM2/+ there wasnt any RGB Gam0R shit,
a Cheap Z Board for Intel u could get for 80$, today is the Entry Z with RGB Skill0R by 150$ for 1200 or 250$ for 1700


----------



## DR4G00N (Nov 18, 2021)

Picked up in i7 2760QM for my Dell N5110. Definitely better than the i5 2540M but it's all core turbo isn't as high as I was expecting @ 2.8GHz (even saw as low as 2.4GHz in prime95). 
Temps are not much different from the i5 surprisingly, barely went past 80c core temps & 70c gpu temps running p95 & unigine heaven at the same time.
Pretty good for the anemic cooler pushing near 90w.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2021)

I bought something for $20 second hand today, that came with an unexpected gift

Telstra Smart modem version 2, with 4G backup connectivity!





So umm.... they're still paying for and using the plan, and the 4G SIM card is still installed and working.
I'm getting 25Mb down and 5Mb up for free, on a portable modem that literally works anywhere i have phone reception at someone elses expense.


I want to team it up with my VDSL, and gotta learn how.

So i get this, for free, until they change their plan:


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 19, 2021)

@pzogel 

look what came in the mail today thanks to your review ---$29 for mouse and $19 for headset and free shipping:







@Mussels that's awesome, I hope its some weird corporate thing and you get free internet for life, lmao


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2021)

Nice choice of mouse!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2021)

I spent 6 hours with weird half working internet, only to realise somehow the person who gave it to me, gave me an RJ45 cable with only 4 wires, not 8.
All my testing is yeeted out the window, and i may be able to get it fully working with the 4G backup automatically. (Right now i have to factory reset to swap between vDSL and 4G)

Edit: needed a firmware update, and yep. Free backup 25Mb LTE internet for me.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 19, 2021)

I know this forum is more about PC than anything else, but I've been wanting this console for so long, I still can't believe I was able to grab one on release date!



I'm a huge Halo fan, and can't believe it's been 20 years since Halo CE came out! 

Any other Halo fans out there?


----------



## Valantar (Nov 19, 2021)

15th Warlock said:


> I know this forum is more about PC than anything else, but I've been wanting this console for so long, I still can't believe I was able to grab one on release date!
> View attachment 225710View attachment 225711View attachment 225712
> View attachment 225713
> 
> ...


Nice! Halo is awesome, especially in co-op mode. I prefer the looks of the stock XSX, but that is still an excellent find!


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 19, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> A second Biostar Low Price Board for a friend and his A10 7860K, its insane it can handle DDR3 RAM up to 2704 MHz
> 
> View attachment 225666


Bought one myself, was DOA


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 19, 2021)

15th Warlock said:


> I know this forum is more about PC than anything else, but I've been wanting this console for so long, I still can't believe I was able to grab one on release date!
> View attachment 225710View attachment 225711View attachment 225712
> View attachment 225713
> 
> ...



that is one hell of a nice tv you have... Q90 samsung is top of the line if I am not mistake.  may I ask, why did you pick that over LG C1 OLED?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 19, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Nice! Halo is awesome, especially in co-op mode. I prefer the looks of the stock XSX, but that is still an excellent find!


I know! Their co-op campaigns are the best, I can't wait to play that with my son, too bad it won't be available until next year 

Thank you, I wasn't originally interested in getting the series x, I have all previous iterations of Xbox, but this generation doesn't really have any exclusives you can't play on PC with better graphics, but when I saw this Halo version in pictures I knew I had to hunt it down, do you own a series x as well?



lynx29 said:


> that is one hell of a nice tv you have... Q90 samsung is top of the line if I am not mistake.  may I ask, why did you pick that over LG C1 OLED?


Thank you!

We went to the local BestBuy, and looked at both the LG C1 OLED and the Samsung QLED in the showroom.

Our living room has an entire wall facing east that's made of windows and is pretty well lit most of the day, the QLED looked much brighter in the daytime than the OLED in the showroom.

Also, since this is a microLED display, with over a thousand local dimming zones, the blacks are really black, to my eye it was really hard telling which TV had the darkest blacks.

I was also convinced when the rep told me the TV supports both Freesync and G-Sync.

After looking at both models we decided to go for the QLED given it would be in a room with plenty of light, and it still looks fantastic when watching movies at night!


----------



## Valantar (Nov 19, 2021)

15th Warlock said:


> I know! Their co-op campaigns are the best, I can't wait to play that with my son, too bad it won't be available until next year
> 
> Thank you, I wasn't originally interested in getting the series x, I have all previous iterations of Xbox, but this generation doesn't really have any exclusives you can't play on PC with better graphics, but when I saw this Halo version in pictures I knew I had to hunt it down, do you own a series x as well?


I've held off on both current gen consoles for now, as I've just upgraded my PC and don't really need them. But I do think the XSX is an excellent piece of product design, and I'd likely get that before the PS5 (both for looks and for Game Pass). I'll likely get both in time though. I like the convenience of consoles even if I'm mainly a PC gamer, and I'm starting to see more and more advantages to having separate devices for separate tasks. It's a bit of a luxury though 


15th Warlock said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We went to the local BestBuy, and looked at both the LG C1 OLED and the Samsung QLED in the showroom.
> 
> ...


That's the same reason we went for the Q80t last year - far superior in a bright room, which our living room definitely is. That mini-LED backlight is likely much better than ours though - not that I have any complaints, this Q80 will likely serve us well for the next decade or so. There's no doubt the LG OLEDs are fantastic, but these QLEDs have strengths of their own. Not quite as good in motion clarity, black levels or contrast, but much brighter and less reflective.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 19, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I've held off on both current gen consoles for now, as I've just upgraded my PC and don't really need them. But I do think the XSX is an excellent piece of product design, and I'd likely get that before the PS5 (both for looks and for Game Pass). I'll likely get both in time though. I like the convenience of consoles even if I'm mainly a PC gamer, and I'm starting to see more and more advantages to having separate devices for separate tasks. It's a bit of a luxury though
> 
> That's the same reason we went for the Q80t last year - far superior in a bright room, which our living room definitely is. That mini-LED backlight is likely much better than ours though - not that I have any complaints, this Q80 will likely serve us well for the next decade or so. There's no doubt the LG OLEDs are fantastic, but these QLEDs have strengths of their own. Not quite as good in motion clarity, black levels or contrast, but much brighter and less reflective.



Yes, game pass definitely is a big plus, being able to preload and play the latest releases on day one is the best feature Xbox series has in their favor at the moment, I'm actually using game pass on PC now, just sucks the Xbox app is so bad on PC  

The Q80 is an excellent TV, I almost got one last year but COVID detailed those plans, in fact, the Q80 series are much better than the current Q85 series that came out this year, as the use VA panels as the Q90 series, as opposed to IPS panels on this year's Q85 series.

To my older eyes, the main difference between the newer QLEDs and LG's OLED TVs was, as you mentioned, motion clarity, but color reproduction looked better on the QLED in the type of well lit environment we have our TVs in.

To me and the wife the ultimate test was when we both realized that at night, we couldn't notice the black bars on wide aspect ratio movies, they were as black as the environment around them when we turned the lights off, that was a huge difference between this TV and our older Sony TV.


----------



## Frick (Nov 19, 2021)

My modern computer just got more modernerer. It should handle 4K better than the 2060, and it was .... fairly cheap, considering the market. €600 (refurb with full warranty, no accesories or fancy box) really feels like a heretical sum to spend on a computer (actual retail is close to or more than €1000 and they go for more than that even used), but there's a few reasons as to why, the main one being my sisters GPU tanked and she does not have the means to buy anything really, and I'm not keen on spending close to €200 on a seven year old mid range GPU (she has a GTX980 now), so the idea is to donating the 2060 to her (well, letting her borrow it indefinitely). The other reason is the performance boost. I do feel  bad about it even if I can easily afford it at this point, but whatevs (think of how much beer €600 is! also 150% of a months rent). What's done is done.


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 19, 2021)

Frick said:


> My modern computer just got more modernerer. It should handle 4K better than the 2060, and it was .... fairly cheap, considering the market. €600 (refurb with full warranty, no accesories or fancy box) really feels like a heretical sum to spend on a computer (actual retail is close to or more than €1000 and they go for more than that even used), but there's a few reasons as to why, the main one being my sisters GPU tanked and she does not have the means to buy anything really, and I'm not keen on spending close to €200 on a seven year old mid range GPU (she has a GTX980 now), so the idea is to donating the 2060 to her (well, letting her borrow it indefinitely). The other reason is the performance boost. I do feel  bad about it even if I can easily afford it at this point, but whatevs (think of how much beer €600 is! also 150% of a months rent). What's done is done.
> 
> View attachment 225776
> 
> View attachment 225775


Considering the current market that is a damn nice deal, congratz! And spot on, always convert your purchase into booze money, perspective is important!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 19, 2021)

They're not in hand yet, but if my self-control muscles give out, I my end up with a second new Intel platform in as many years.  I don't normally operate like this, but it's so hard to pass this up.  Somebody talk me out of it, please:




Funny thing:  If I go through with it, it'd be my third MSI ZXXX-A PRO in a row.


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 19, 2021)

Well, heatsink not included.  Bummer, maybe next time


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 19, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> They're not in hand yet, but if my self-control muscles give out, I my end up with a second new Intel platform in as many years.  I don't normally operate like this, but it's so hard to pass this up.  *Somebody talk me out of it, please:*
> 
> View attachment 225802
> View attachment 225801
> ...


Sorry, not gonna happen. It's a damn good deal.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 20, 2021)

No more Realtek ALC4080 for me on my current gaming rig!

The REAL DEAL with proper gaming sound! 
 

Also updated the CPU HS cooling fans....


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 20, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> No more Realtek ALC4080 for me on my current gaming rig!
> 
> The REAL DEAL with proper gaming sound!
> View attachment 225817


Besides being a better DAC, does it do anything else? As far as I know spatial audio was killed off in Vista, so modern cards shouldn't be anything more than DACs.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 20, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Besides being a better DAC, does it do anything else? As far as I know spatial audio was killed off in Vista, so modern cards shouldn't be anything more than DACs.


I haven't gamed with it yet, but preliminary results from windows audio panel config testing indicates its FAR superior in sound quality than the ALC4080. I even tried the onboard audio with standard windows drivers but they made no diff, that is, still POOR quality sound.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 20, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> I haven't gamed with it yet, but *preliminary results from windows audio panel config testing indicates its FAR superior in sound quality than the ALC4080*. I even tried the onboard audio with standard windows drivers but they made no diff, that is, still POOR quality sound.


What do you mean by that? Windows has no test like that.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 20, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> What do you mean by that? Windows has no test like that.


It does if you want to be sure that your getting proper surround sound on ALL channels. Look for it, the test has been there since win7 days.


----------



## cvaldes (Nov 20, 2021)

Alphacool Eisblock waterblock for my newest GPU (a GeForce RTX 3080 Ti).

This will replace the 3080 in my system specs (which a neighbor will likely buy).


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Sorry, not gonna happen. It's a damn good deal.



Enablers, all of you!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 20, 2021)

Goodbye horizontal cube case (matte plastic already rotting, power and reset button already messed up), hello meme mini airflow meshify ripoff case


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 20, 2021)

ViperXTR said:


> Goodbye horizontal cube case (matte plastic already rotting, power and reset button already messed up), hello meme mini airflow meshify ripoff case


Why not a meshify then? Price?


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Besides being a better DAC, does it do anything else? As far as I know spatial audio was killed off in Vista, so modern cards shouldn't be anything more than DACs.


Asus has spatial audio in its software package for my TUF B560M-Plus Wifi. My problem with it is that while it sort of works with games, it makes listening to music a mess. I'm too lazy to change settings every time I open a different program, so I'm just leaving it off.



AlwaysHope said:


> No more Realtek ALC4080 for me on my current gaming rig!
> 
> The REAL DEAL with proper gaming sound!
> View attachment 225817


I'm tempted to buy something similar one day just to see if it actually makes a difference with my basic sound setup (a USB-powered small 2.0 speaker, and a pair of AKG Y50 headphones). I just don't want to spend money on something that essentially blocks airflow towards my graphics card.


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 20, 2021)

For my M1 MacBook Air.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

rares495 said:


> For my M1 MacBook Air.
> 
> View attachment 225861


I don't understand why wireless / Bluetooth mice get so much crap from gamers. I hate the feeling of a dangling cable.


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I don't understand why wireless / Bluetooth mice get so much crap from gamers. I hate the feeling of a dangling cable.


Wireless mice used to be bad but nowadays every major gaming brand has their own flavor of fast 2.4 GHz wireless so cables aren't needed anymore.

Bluetooth is still slow but it works for office laptops and such. I had an MX Master 3 at work and it only had 125 Hz polling rate over Bluetooth which resulted in a trailing cursor. Very annoying on a 144 Hz display. A very first world problem though.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Wireless mice used to be bad but nowadays every major gaming brand has their own flavor of fast 2.4 GHz wireless so cables aren't needed anymore.
> 
> Bluetooth is still slow but it works for office laptops and such. I had an MX Master 3 at work and it only had 125 Hz polling rate over Bluetooth which was very annoying on a 144 Hz display.


I'm okay to game with Bluetooth, though I'm still on a 60 Hz monitor, and I don't play reflex-based online shooters.


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 20, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Why not a meshify then? Price?


Meshify C mini: ~138usd on my region, cheapest around probably 125 if your lucky
Darkflash DLM21 Mesh costs around 38 to 42 USD


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 20, 2021)

think i might order one of these today. Only £72 too
Lian Li O11 Dynamic mini midi
I like the way it's configurable with 7/5/3 slots, and is pretty good for radiator fitting for its size. I can still have my loop and am not stuck with Matx boards only.



​


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I'm okay to game with Bluetooth, though I'm still on a 60 Hz monitor, and I don't play reflex-based online shooters.


Fair enough. I guess it works for casual gaming too.


ViperXTR said:


> Meshify C mini: ~138usd on my region, cheapest around probably 125 if your lucky
> Darkflash DLM21 Mesh costs around 38 to 42 USD


Gotcha.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 20, 2021)

ViperXTR said:


> Meshify C mini: ~138usd on my region, cheapest around probably 125 if your lucky
> Darkflash DLM21 Mesh costs around 38 to 42 USD



If you was in the uk i'd have sold you my TT V21 for £20+shipping


----------



## Vario (Nov 20, 2021)

I bought a Lian Li O11 Air Mini about two weeks ago.  I am still setting up components, just migrating my gaming PC into it out of the Lian Li AO5.  The build quality is great.  There are some annoyances such as a riveted HDD cage blocking the CPU heatsink cutout on the back of the motherboard tray, and some of the PCI slot screws are hard to access with a screw driver. I am waiting on a side panel replacement because the side panels were not revised for more hole density yet.


Tigger said:


> think i might order one of these today. Only £72 too
> Lian Li O11 Dynamic mini midi
> I like the way it's configurable with 7/5/3 slots, and is pretty good for radiator fitting for its size. I can still have my loop and am not stuck with Matx boards only.
> View attachment 225863
> ​


You are stuck with an SFX power supply though, just keep that in mind.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Fair enough. I guess it works for casual gaming too.


RPGs, strategy games, World of Tanks and single-player shooters all work nicely with a Bluetooth mouse (in my opinion). 

Speaking of which, I've just unplugged the charger cable from my Cherry MW8 Advanced. It feels SOOO good now!


----------



## ViperXTR (Nov 20, 2021)

rares495 said:


> Gotcha.


Forgot to mention that its also kinda rare here, and almost always out of stock



Tigger said:


> If you was in the uk i'd have sold you my TT V21 for £20+shipping


A shame really, i already miss my cube, and now i have to deal with GPU sag again, had to find something better than this temporary GPU holder lol
Ironically, temps are just similar to my Cube even though the cube is a bit more cramped


----------



## JackOO7 (Nov 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> think i might order one of these today. Only £72 too
> Lian Li O11 Dynamic mini midi
> I like the way it's configurable with 7/5/3 slots, and is pretty good for radiator fitting for its size. I can still have my loop and am not stuck with Matx boards only.
> View attachment 225863
> ​


Got me this case about a month ago and I love it. Combined it with the vertical GPU mounting bracket which gave me the room to mount a ATX board with an PCI extension card.
Only thing which could be improved is the need for a SFX PSU.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 20, 2021)

JackOO7 said:


> Got me this case about a month ago and I love it. Combined it with the vertical GPU mounting bracket which gave me the room to mount a ATX board with an PCI extension card.
> Only thing which could be improved is the need for a SFX PSU.


Yep tell me about it. Don't want to shell for a SFX Psu too, so gonna wait for this instead. It's near the same but can take a ATX PSU. Still space for rads, and still configurable. 
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-o11-air-mini-midi-tower-tempered-glass-black-ca-79j-ll.html


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 20, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> It does if you want to be sure that your getting proper surround sound on ALL channels. Look for it, the test has been there since win7 days.


So that's what you meant. I personally had poor experience with 5.1 setup. Unless it is setup properly, it can't beat good stereo.


----------



## JackOO7 (Nov 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Yep tell me about it. Don't want to shell for a SFX Psu too, so gonna wait for this instead. It's near the same but can take a ATX PSU. Still space for rads, and still configurable.
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-o11-air-mini-midi-tower-tempered-glass-black-ca-79j-ll.html
> View attachment 225875View attachment 225876


I really like the glass front of the o11 dynamic mini.
Not sure if a 280 mm radiator (which i reused) could fit on the side.
Otherwise also a nice case (like most of Lian Li's stuff).


----------



## Rahnak (Nov 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Yep tell me about it. Don't want to shell for a SFX Psu too, so gonna wait for this instead. It's near the same but can take a ATX PSU. Still space for rads, and still configurable.
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-o11-air-mini-midi-tower-tempered-glass-black-ca-79j-ll.html
> View attachment 225875View attachment 225876


Just ordered one, along with some nvme ssds.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2021)

This arrived today from UK ( *Xpower A-2* )
It was planned to arrive on Monday but today DLH knocked on my door, the guy told me here it is a package for you, i was scratching my head because i wasn't waiting for any package till Monday + i was waiting for something bigger 









I was kinda stupid because i didn't read carefully when i was buying it on Amazon.de and didn't realize that it was doing to be shipped from the UK and so it has the UK power plug






Ordered this today.
Discounted 72%, instead  6,89€ just 1,95€


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This arrived today from UK ( *Xpower A-2* )
> It was planned to arrive on Monday but today DLH knocked on my door, the guy told me here it is a package for you, i was scratching my head because i wasn't waiting for any package till Monday + i was waiting for something bigger
> 
> View attachment 225878
> ...


UK plugs are said to be one of the safest around the world. Just don't forget to order some spare 13 amp fuses.


----------



## Vario (Nov 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Yep tell me about it. Don't want to shell for a SFX Psu too, so gonna wait for this instead. It's near the same but can take a ATX PSU. Still space for rads, and still configurable.
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/lian-li-o11-air-mini-midi-tower-tempered-glass-black-ca-79j-ll.html
> View attachment 225875View attachment 225876


Yeah thats the case I have now.  I haven't moved my system into it yet.  Its a good quality heavy duty case.  Here are the downsides: 1) The HDD cage is riveted in, I plan to derivet it.  2) The lower PCI slots are hard to access with screw driver because of the design, the screw driver has to be at an angle to access them.  3) The front and top panels have a redesign mesh that has good airflow but the side panel has not been redesigned, I RMA'd it and they are going to send me a revised side panel at some point which might have more holes.  4) The bottom filter is so close to the ground that it restricts airflow substantially, I plan to just not use a bottom filter because I don't run filters anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 20, 2021)

Vario said:


> Yeah thats the case I have now.  I haven't moved my system into it yet.  Its a good quality heavy duty case.  Here are the downsides: 1) The HDD cage is riveted in, I plan to derivet it.  2) The lower PCI slots are hard to access with screw driver because of the design, the screw driver has to be at an angle to access them.  3) The front and top panels have a redesign mesh that has good airflow but the side panel has not been redesigned, I RMA'd it and they are going to send me a revised side panel at some point which might have more holes.  4) The bottom filter is so close to the ground that it restricts airflow substantially, I plan to just not use a bottom filter because I don't run filters anyway.


so it is the air mini midi, nice. looks like a good case.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Just don't forget to order some spare 13 amp fuses.


Sorry for my ignorance but what for?


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what for?


It's not ignorance. How would you know if you don't live here? 

Basically, there's one in every UK plug here:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's not ignorance. How would you know if you don't live here?
> 
> Basically, there's one in every UK plug here:
> View attachment 225907


Yes except they're not all 13Amp most small appliances are 3Amp fused.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Yes except they're not all 13Amp most small appliances are 3Amp fused.


True. Though it doesn't hurt to replace it with a 13 amp one. Or does it?  (sorry for my ignorance this time)


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Asus has spatial audio in its software package for my TUF B560M-Plus Wifi. My problem with it is that while it sort of works with games, it makes listening to music a mess. I'm too lazy to change settings every time I open a different program, so I'm just leaving it off.


But is it actual spatial sound programmed in games or just conversion of stereo to spatial? 

This is actual spatial sound:


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 20, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> They're not in hand yet, but if my self-control muscles give out, I my end up with a second new Intel platform in as many years.  I don't normally operate like this, but it's so hard to pass this up.  Somebody talk me out of it, please:
> 
> View attachment 225802
> View attachment 225801
> ...



In this economy, if you find a good deal, and you have a use case for it, then you take it.

My 90hz OLED 14" QHD laptop is out for delivery right now... can't wait!!!  indie gaming/movies at work and in bed are going to be amazeballs now...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> True. Though it doesn't hurt to replace it with a 13 amp one. Or does it?  (sorry for my ignorance this time)


It will work but can be deadly , with a 13Amp fuse in it might not blow quickly enough in the event of some catastrophic happening and end up with a fire or someone electrocuted to death.

Or scorched tech.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's not ignorance. How would you know if you don't live here?
> 
> Basically, there's one in every UK plug here


Well, it's even worse because i lived long enough in UK, Ireland and Scotland and never noticed or paid attention to it 

Btw, it has a 5A


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This arrived today from UK ( *Xpower A-2* )
> It was planned to arrive on Monday but today DLH knocked on my door, the guy told me here it is a package for you, i was scratching my head because i wasn't waiting for any package till Monday + i was waiting for something bigger
> 
> View attachment 225878
> ...


Schuko is not the acknowledged euro technically ... but the Swiss 2 pronged T11 (no ground prong) is considered as EU plug by almost every international sellers XD hilarious eh?
mainly because it fit in Schuko socket (some Schuko also have a compatible ground hole for the T12, i noticed it in Spain) and also Italian socket are almost the same, although the T13 (ground) will not fit in grounded Italian socket

Type C is Europlug and not really different than Type J which is the Swiss T11/12/23 (the Swiss T11 is actually similar to a Type C slightly larger tho ) or Type L from Italy 



the Schuko Type F and E are often intercompatible even with different grounding, the male plug quite often feature the 2 type of grounding

also yeah UK plug is the most secure of all (well, were i live at least, we technically don't really need fuses in our plug ... nothing ever really happen at the plug... the circuit breaker/fusebox will always shut the current before that  ) and all the other are bulky without reasons ... (aside US/ITA/CH/EUP)

edit, in Switzerland if an appliance has a shucko, most retailer/etailer will ship an adapter with them (luckily since they cost around 10chf on average price  )


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 20, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> It will work but can be deadly , with a 13Amp fuse in it might not blow quickly enough in the event of some catastrophic happening and end up with a fire or someone electrocuted to death.
> 
> Or scorched tech.


That's good to know, thanks.  Though I guess, if you're in other parts of Europe, it doesn't really matter, as appliances aren't fused there anyway.


----------



## Vario (Nov 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> so it is the air mini midi, nice. looks like a good case.


Oh yeah, it's beautiful.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 20, 2021)

My Dad and I went half in half on this last week, Was $600 for each of us. Never had a high end washer and dryer before. It will be installed in a few weeks. Was a great deal considering that price includes tax, free delivery and install, and haul away of the old washer and dryer too.  Our current washer and dryer is about 15 years old and starting to finally show its age.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 20, 2021)

My new usb drive.





The enclosure not the best, cost less than $30 though, and it is significantly faster than my lexar 256gb usb stick both read and write. 8gb file transfer speeds and graph below.







My 256gb usb drive with the same file copying from the drive is around 170mb/s, writing to the drive is like 66mb/s.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 20, 2021)

oobymach said:


> My new usb drive.
> 
> View attachment 225932
> 
> ...



I would have given your post a love instead of a like, but your spider in your signature scared me once like two years ago, and ever since then I vowed to never give you a love. (maybe that was someone elses spider, I don't remember)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> True. Though it doesn't hurt to replace it with a 13 amp one. Or does it?  (sorry for my ignorance this time)


For a blower like the one he ordered, a 3amp fuse would pop everytime flipped the switch. 13amp fuse is best.



FireFox said:


> Well, it's even worse because i lived long enough in UK, Ireland and Scotland and never noticed or paid attention to it
> 
> Btw, it has a 5A
> 
> View attachment 225916


Really only 5A? Weird. I would have guessed more.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really only 5A? Weird. I would have guessed more.


Does your have a 13A fuse?


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> For a blower like the one he ordered, a 3amp fuse would pop everytime flipped the switch. 13amp fuse is best.
> 
> 
> Really only 5A? Weird. I would have guessed more.


3 amps at 220 volts?  I'd guess that blower pulls 120 watts, peak startup maybe 180


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 20, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I'm tempted to buy something similar one day just to see if it actually makes a difference with my basic sound setup (a USB-powered small 2.0 speaker, and a pair of AKG Y50 headphones). I just don't want to spend money on something that essentially blocks airflow towards my graphics card.



Yeah, you could go with virtual 7.1 or 5.1 on stereo headphones if you like, but it doesn't cut it for me. My gaming speciality is open world RPG's, so accurate representation of the sound landscape is important imo. 
Played a new round of the outer worlds last night & it lifts the game to a whole new level now.... I can hear stuff accurately & realistically in game that wasn't being detected before with clarity 101.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2021)

1freedude said:


> 3 amps at 220 volts?  I'd guess that blower pulls 120 watts, peak startup maybe 180


Oh that's right! I forgot the UK runs on 220V. Nevermind, shutting up...



FireFox said:


> Does your have a 13A fuse?


We don't have fuses in our plugs stateside. That's a British islands thing. Maybe Australia? Don't know for sure, never been there..


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 20, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> My Dad and I went half in half on this last week, Was $600 for each of us. Never had a high end washer and dryer before. It will be installed in a few weeks. Was a great deal considering that price includes tax, free delivery and install, and haul away of the old washer and dryer too.  Our current washer and dryer is about 15 years old and starting to finally show its age.
> 
> View attachment 225931


Nice one! getting a bit off topic for PC gear but my last washer was a BOSCH & it lasted only 5 yrs. I'd be very surprised if you get more than that out of modern white goods these days. They are designed to "expire" after the warranty runs out. Built in obsolescence is the thing with this still current neo liberal globalism economy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> We don't have fuses in our plugs stateside. That's a British islands thing. Maybe Australia? Don't know for sure, never been there..


it come with the electric network quality/stability (early ceramic plug in switzerland sometime had fuse, around the 50s or 70s but later ... nothing more than fuse box and circuit breaker in each individual house are needed)
i remember seeing a TV reportage mentioning in some country the state of the electric network was hum ... how can i say that ... well ... not optimal... (decrepit, and lacking correct maintenance connection, older type ceramic/lead fuse instead of Stotz et caetera )

but where i live ... even during a thunderstorm i rarely experienced any overload or anything, although i get a hot cable sometime ... i should not be running 2 1500W heater blower at the same time on the same multi adapter , although if they overloaded ... the circuit breaker (“Thermal-electromagnetical circuit breaker” we always called them... Stotz, little did i know it was the name of their inventor  ) would go down instantaneously.


tech buy!
replacing a Baseus 30w 4xUSB-A 5v 2.4A max and a Redmi 33w  1xUSB-A QC 3.0 with a 4smart Voltplug PPS 60w 3x USB-A 5v 2.4A 1x USB-A QC 3.0 1x USB-C PD/PPS 30W

fun thing, albeit only one the 4 USB-A is QC 3.0 the PD USB-C also enable quick charge on my Redmi Note 9 Pro (SD720G SOC) and my Huawei Mediapad M5 8.4 (luckily still with full google service) also switch to fast charging using either port (Kirin 960) ~ 30$ not bad not bad ... best buy of the month after ...



Spoiler: well it's also tech related ...



50$ Medion ERAZER X89077 Premium 17" notebook bag


but i will use it as a ... "normal bag  even with all the "tech oriented" gimmick it came with ... it's a fantastic travel/day-to-day bag, very sturdy well thought (it has a USB passthrough for a powerbank, various compartment and holder for computer gear or whatever fit in them, reinforced handle, comfortable back padding and a rain cover ) and for a "gaming bag" it is not obnoxious... yeah ... no RGB ... although i would have loved a RGB rim around the hardshell ...put on pure red or pure white that would be practical at night


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 21, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Nice one! getting a bit off topic for PC gear but my last washer was a BOSCH & it lasted only 5 yrs. I'd be very surprised if you get more than that out of modern white goods these days. They are designed to "expire" after the warranty runs out.


Sounds like motherboards during the "classic bad caps era", where you will be lucky to get 6 years before a cap starts bulging, and that was with one of the better cap makers in the '00s. I'm glad I usually don't have to worry about that on motherboards now. But for some PC PSUs, still need to be on the lookout and need to do a visual inspection on the caps!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 21, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Sounds like motherboards during the "classic bad caps era", where you will be lucky to get 6 years before a cap starts bulging, and that was with one of the better cap makers in the '00s.


That old BOSCH unit turned on ok but there were problems with the water inlet.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 21, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> That old BOSCH unit turned on ok but there were problems with the water inlet.


Hardest part about fixing my old washing machine was trying to find the service codes online.
Once I worked out it was the inlet valve a new part from eBay got that sorted and quite cheaply too.
It's still running and I did that maybe 5 years ago.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2021)

1freedude said:


> 3 amps at 220 volts?  I'd guess that blower pulls 120 watts, peak startup maybe 180


I will found out on Tuesday when the adapter arrives.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 21, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Hardest part about fixing my old washing machine was trying to find the service codes online.
> Once I worked out it was the inlet valve a new part from eBay got that sorted and quite cheaply too.
> It's still running and I did that maybe 5 years ago.


I couldn't be stuffed fiddling with that device. They either work or they don't, too busy fiddling with my PCs!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 21, 2021)

In the UK, appliances come under a government testing procedure called P.A.T (portable appliance testing) and surprisingly most store bought cheap good fail on the fuse if the blower is 500w or less it should have a 3amp fuse  anything more and government regulations claim it's a fire risk.

Anyway back to topic I have a TP-Link edgecore being delivered in a few hours time to set up vlans and my pfsense router


----------



## racer243l (Nov 21, 2021)

Forza Horizon 5 and Xbox 20th Anniversary Controllers


----------



## gpu_man (Nov 21, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Distilled is like rocking horse piss to get hold of in the UK, so i use deionised.


Its not that hard I buy it online from here https://golyath.co.uk/products/distilled-water-5-litre

It is only available in five litre jerrycans but lasts ages


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 21, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> But is it actual spatial sound programmed in games or just conversion of stereo to spatial?
> 
> This is actual spatial sound:


To be honest, I have no idea. I'm guessing it's just conversion.

Anyway, it's not good for listening to music, so I'll make do with simple stereo for now. 



AlwaysHope said:


> Yeah, you could go with virtual 7.1 or 5.1 on stereo headphones if you like, but it doesn't cut it for me. My gaming speciality is open world RPG's, so accurate representation of the sound landscape is important imo.
> Played a new round of the outer worlds last night & it lifts the game to a whole new level now.... I can hear stuff accurately & realistically in game that wasn't being detected before with clarity 101.


My main area is open world RPG as well. Now I'm even more tempted.  Just like I said, I'm a bit scared to block airflow towards my GPU with something that may or may not improve my gaming experience.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 21, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> Schuko is not the acknowledged euro technically ... but the Swiss 2 pronged T11 (no ground prong) is considered as EU plug by almost every international sellers XD hilarious eh?
> mainly because it fit in Schuko socket (some Schuko also have a compatible ground hole for the T12, i noticed it in Spain) and also Italian socket are almost the same, although the T13 (ground) will not fit in grounded Italian socket
> 
> Type C is Europlug and not really different than Type J which is the Swiss T11/12/23 (the Swiss T11 is actually a Type C) or Type L from Italy
> ...


Actually, it has nothing to do with the Swiss plug, as the Swiss plug is larger than the Europlug and a different shape, as you should know.
The Europlug is called so because it works in all the European countries, except UK and Ireland, since it can be fitted within the shape of the Schuko, the French, the Italian (which is somewhat wrong in your picture), the Swiss and the Danish (yes, Denmark decided to make their own socket) sockets, plus the older ungrounded pre Schuko sockets used in many European countries and even Russia has a version of those.
The Europlug is limited to 2.5A, due to not being grounded, nor double isolated. These are also always moulded onto the wire and you're not allowed to change the plugs.
If you want more than 2.5A, you need to use a CEE 7/17 plug, which won't work in Switzerland.

Technically speaking, the European standard was supposed to be IEC 60906-1, but so far the only country that is using it is South Africa, although Brazil made a variant of it as well.
It is similar, but not the same as the Swiss 10 A socket/plug.








						IEC 60906-1 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 21, 2021)

well then all the ungrounded plug in Switzerland are Europlug 

oh well ... the more you know ... 

edit: noticed the plug on my 4Smart Voltplug is 220V/2.5A hehe


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 21, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> To be honest, I have no idea. I'm guessing it's just conversion.
> 
> Anyway, it's not good for listening to music, so I'll make do with simple stereo for now.


Spatial audio was never intended to be for music, it's for gaming only. That is what put Creative, Gravis, Aureal on the map. It lead to creation of Creative EAX, Aureal A3D and bunch of others and literally the main reason why people used to get sound cards in the late 90s. XP was the last OS to have HAL (hardware abstraction layer) and DirectSound, which meant that most sound card makers went out of business. After release of Vista, Creative made Alchemy software, which allowed some spatial audio (it's not full EAX) to be restored in older games, but at cost of no proper hardware acceleration, meaning sounds effects came with a cost of less fps (sound cards in the past processed audio themselves and thus meant that CPU had less work to do and therefore more fps). Many people think that Aureal had better effects, but Creative outcompeted them. The sole reasons why those 5.1 or 7.1 setups became so hyped up in the past, was mainly due to usage of computer for home theaters or for the best possible spatial audio. We now have RGB gaming hype, back then it was 5.1 and EAX hype, except it wasn't just for bling, but for nice effects and more fps. Anyway, EAX doesn't really need those speaker setups and works just fine with stereo speakers or headphones. Here's a demo of EAX:









Now there's just nothing quite like that anymore in games, which is a shame, because spatial audio was awesome.

BTW LGR made a review of X-Fi card:









Skip to Doom 3 and you will hear what kind of jump in quality EAX was. That's like going from integrated graphics and low settings to RTX 3090 with ultra everything.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 21, 2021)

Picked up one of these to try out a fan swap on the RX 570 ITX in my travel PC. Would have gone brown, but they only sell the high speed version in black unless you buy an NH-L9x cooler alongside it.






Also, attempt 2, failure 2. Officially giving up on these Keychron wrist rests now. I don't think a single piece of wood that thin can be stabilized sufficiently to not warp. Needs some form of reinforcement or layering, which this doesn't have. 


http://imgur.com/PUcS3X8


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 21, 2021)

Valantar said:


> attempt 2, failure 2. Officially giving up on these Keychron wrist rests now. I don't think a single piece of wood that thin can be stabilized sufficiently to not warp. Needs some form of reinforcement or layering, which this doesn't have.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/PUcS3X8


You could steam it then add weight on a known flat surface that might fix it.

New switch came I got it wrong it's a Jetstream and in ruff shape, seems it's had some water damage so the one sfp socket it probably dead as well as alot of rust on screws and things.  The top of the housing looks like it was dragged behind a car but other than that the peal on the front was still on so it looks ok and the management and other ports are all fine. Not bad for £25




Just the bare essentials so my wife doesn't kill me today (she needs her WiFi) will start adding dubious Chinese good tomorrow and set them up in vlans.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 21, 2021)

GreiverBlade said:


> well then all the ungrounded plug in Switzerland are Europlug
> 
> oh well ... the more you know ...
> 
> edit: noticed the plug on my 4Smart Voltplug is 220V/2.5A hehe


It's so annoying that there are so many different plugs and even variations of what is technically the same physical plugs sometimes, but just slightly different, because...
Spent a lot of time and research on power plugs a few years ago, as the company I was working for was developing a smartplug, which in the end only ended up as a 110V version with US prongs, as it's just a mess to try and get into other markets when the product has an integrated plug and has to be grounded.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 21, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> You could steam it then add weight on a known flat surface that might fix it.


In theory, yes, but given that I have no means of applying steam in an even way to something that large, nor any clamps to hold it down properly (given that it's not flat stacking things on it won't work), that's a no go. I would expect that to mess up the finish too. Besides, this really shouldn't be necessary for a brand new product. It would be nice if this was an easy fix, but sadly it isn't.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 21, 2021)

Valantar said:


> In theory, yes, but given that I have no means of applying steam in an even way to something that large, nor any clamps to hold it down properly (given that it's not flat stacking things on it won't work), that's a no go. I would expect that to mess up the finish too. Besides, this really shouldn't be necessary for a brand new product. It would be nice if this was an easy fix, but sadly it isn't.


My guess is it was manufactured fine but stored poorly and yes it shouldn't be necessary I'd get in touch with keychron rather than your retail outlet, one is bad luck but two points out a problem.


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 21, 2021)

In the near future it will be a FX 9370 or 9590 if my favor. shop get one  

I had a FX 9590 a few years ago here for some testing and it was a hot and powerfull b..ch in compute


----------



## Valantar (Nov 21, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> My guess is it was manufactured fine but stored poorly and yes it shouldn't be necessary I'd get in touch with keychron rather than your retail outlet, one is bad luck but two points out a problem.


Yep, that's what I'm thinking as well. I've already written to them, so we'll see what they say. Given that these come in a slim cardboard package, wrapped in a thin plastic bag, and don't even come with a silica gel packet in the packaging, I'm guessing they go through some serious humidity and temperature changes during that 3-4-week boat journey from East Asia to Europe, which would warp any thin piece of non-laminated wood.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really only 5A? Weird. I would have guessed more.


3A 5A and 13A are the widely accepted and available fuze capacity generally in the UK


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 21, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Spatial audio was never intended to be for music, it's for gaming only. That is what put Creative, Gravis, Aureal on the map. It lead to creation of Creative EAX, Aureal A3D and bunch of others and literally the main reason why people used to get sound cards in the late 90s. XP was the last OS to have HAL (hardware abstraction layer) and DirectSound, which meant that most sound card makers went out of business. After release of Vista, Creative made Alchemy software, which allowed some spatial audio (it's not full EAX) to be restored in older games, but at cost of no proper hardware acceleration, meaning sounds effects came with a cost of less fps (sound cards in the past processed audio themselves and thus meant that CPU had less work to do and therefore more fps). Many people think that Aureal had better effects, but Creative outcompeted them. The sole reasons why those 5.1 or 7.1 setups became so hyped up in the past, was mainly due to usage of computer for home theaters or for the best possible spatial audio. We now have RGB gaming hype, back then it was 5.1 and EAX hype, except it wasn't just for bling, but for nice effects and more fps. Anyway, EAX doesn't really need those speaker setups and works just fine with stereo speakers or headphones. Here's a demo of EAX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know EAX (and Creative in general) very well.  The difference is, if you had a capable sound card back then, you could just enable EAX in the game you were playing, and enjoy great sound without messing up anything else. If you enable spatial audio in the software of my TUF B560M-Plus, you can choose from different spatial "scenarios" which get applied to everything from the Windows desktop to movies and games. It's more like a layer of echo that you can switch on or off. It's nothing like in the good old days. But then, there's no more in-game switch for spatial sound, which makes me wonder if buying an expensive sound card actually still makes a difference.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 21, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I know EAX (and Creative in general) very well.  The difference is, if you had a capable sound card back then, you could just enable EAX in the game you were playing, and enjoy great sound without messing up anything else. If you enable spatial audio in the software of my TUF B560M-Plus, you can choose from different spatial "scenarios" which get applied to everything from the Windows desktop to movies and games. It's more like a layer of echo that you can switch on or off. It's nothing like in the good old days. But then, there's no more in-game switch for spatial sound, which makes me wonder if buying an expensive sound card actually still makes a difference.


Well, if you understand that sound card doesn't do EAX anymore (well it can emulate up to EAX 2.0 with Creative Alchemy) and is mainly bought for more audio outputs, cheap headphone AMP, cheap way to get ASIO, as cheap DAC or for some other advertised feature, they are fine. Usually they are easiest and cheapest way to add 7.1 audio outputs to PC. They are also pedestrian way to record something semi-professionally on budget. If you spend more than 30 EUR on one, you can expect some upgrade to your audio. Otherwise, external DACs beat sound cards. There are some inexpensive external DACs that are really good and do very well in objective tests. Topping D10 was one crazy good DAC for 100 EUR, FiiO E10K was crazy good unit for 30 EUR. Unless you need some specific advertised feature or 7.1 speaker outs, expensive soundcards don't make much sense anymore. But for that matter, I think that many expensive DACs make no sense either, since over time there pops up some really well engineered DAC that embarrasses 10x more expensive units. 

Apparently, you can buy something like Creative AE-5 if you want Scout Mode, virtual 5.1/7.1, or Dolby Digital Live. There's Asus Xonar Essence STX II. It does bunch of Dolby stuff and is mostly abandoned at this point. So overall, not much value in premium sound cards. It definitely looks like those industries just lost all their selling points and try to profit from those who don't know that. However, lower end cards at 50-80 EUR budget offer a lot value as adequate DACs, 7.1 audio outputs, headphone AMPs and maybe even Dolby stuff and they might be acceptable for amateur recording of music or digitizing analog formats. 

Beyond that I can't say anything more. I'm deaf myself, but I heard the difference between cheap motherboard Realtek and Topping D10. I have bought Xonar DG and even it is a reasonable upgrade. I have Creative X-Fi HD, but that thing is just brutal with higher frequency sounds and despite being technically sound, it's quite awful for actual usage, due to how very obviously "coloured" in terms of sound it is. Anything beyond Topping D10 is likely to not make a difference to me. Even more premium motherboard might be good enough to be above Xonar DG and bellow Topping D10. The funny thing is that DACs support some crazy audio formats like 32 bit 384 kHz audio or DSD, some even support 768 kHz audio. Not sure what the point of that, but well, apparently if you are bat, you have a DAC for yourself.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 21, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Creative X-Fi HD, but that thing is just brutal with higher frequency sounds and despite being technically sound, it's quite awful for actual usage, due to how very obviously "coloured" in terms of sound it is.



It is just faulty, it tends to oscillate at higher frequencies if you measure it up it would show the so called beard at the higher spectrum, the distortion causes your described harsh feeling. Age, hot environment etc... no wonders. I had a Ti HD myself. It died, I hated it because of the dreaded RCA connectors. Like any X-Fi I have had, and I have had them a lot including the STXII, DG, DGX, D2X, some Auzens etc I recently dug up some s***t Ensoniq ES1371 in my stash, why I haven' t disposed it was the first question, I am more sad, I can't remember where my AWE64 went.

It sounds about the same as any PCM1794A based device if properly done, which I prefer still to any ESS Sabre based DAC. If you want super colored sound the go for AKM Velvet's you can't top them, it means like stuffing velvet in your ears and then listen. They all do distort and color the sound, there is no escaping it with about any of them, you just have to pick your preferred poison.

Emulation goes up to EAX4 btw, but who cares anymore, few geeks that also whine that emulation lacks few effects? Last time I used 7.1 was around 2003 using Audigy 2ZS, and then it had perfect sense to do so as games were hardcoded for one decent API that Microsoft killed because of jealousy, yes exactly, as they could not allow some other company to overtake their audio stack and rule it.

You cannot compare DSD with PCM, thus the higher modes. It is a completely different principle. I have only few DSD records, so basically I don't give a s*** about about these supersampled numbers too I only care for 1:1 mode native here, so 24/96 is enough for me. I have a strong feeling the DSD one I have are brute transcodes and simply a snake oil. I had one Rainbow Rising SACD after measuring dynamic range it turned out to be worse versus same album PCM FLAC from a CD, while it may not be a signal that it is really worse, it wasn't better for sure. You cannot transcode DSD to PCM, you will loose bitperfection and introduce rounding errors. Does it matter? I don't know, I tend to avoid it.

At current point there is no hard need for dedicated internal sound cards, just because they are flaky, all of them really for various reasons.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 21, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> You cannot compare DSD with PCM, thus the higher modes. It is a completely different principle. I have only few DSD records, so basically I don't give a s*** about about these supersampled numbers too I only care for 1:1 mode native here, so 24/96 is enough for me. I have a strong feeling the DSD one I have are brute transcodes and simply a snake oil. I had one Rainbow Rising SACD after measuring dynamic range it turned out to be worse versus same album PCM FLAC from a CD, while it may not be a signal that it is really worse, it wasn't better for sure. You cannot transcode DSD to PCM, you will loose bitperfection and introduce rounding errors. Does it matter? I don't know, I tend to avoid it.


Decent post, but it was measured that humans don't really hear more than what CD produces, which is lossless 16 bit 44.1 kHz sound. There was some research done and some rare people may hear up to 28 kHz, but most likely you are not one of them and in terms of musicality, that doesn't do much to sound. Most people don't even hear glorified 20 kHz either. They top out at 16-17 kHz with big losses of dB at highest frequencies. Even then, that's the upper limit, if you are listening casually and even carefully, you will be hard pressed to tell a difference between 14 kHz sound (sampled at 28 kHz) and 17 kHz recording. Diminishing returns start at 8-9 kHz and become very diminishing returns at 12 kHz. mp3 was developed with psychoacoustic in mind, so it tried to cut down bitrate with as little perceptible difference as possible. mp3 sounds really okay at 192-256 kbps and really great at 320 kbps. AAC is made differently, but with same ideology. It managed to retain same quality at 20% less bitrate and it is capped to 17 kHz (34 kHz sampling). Youtube uses AAC in all videos. Most of the time, Youtube sounds fine (can't recall bitrate, but maybe it's at 192 kbps). You can hear better with flac obviously, but difference is small and Youtube's sound quality is not shabby. I honestly believe that you don't really need 24 bit 96 kHz audio. more bits are useful if you are recording music and will work with it later. However, 96 kHz audio (48 kHz audible) is a massive overkill. I don't think that you could tell between 24/96 and 16/44.1 in double blind test, even with best gear. You may not be lacking storage, but if one day you end up like that, you could convert those files to 24/48 files and save some space at no loss of quality.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 21, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Decent post, but it was measured that humans don't really hear more than what CD produces, which is lossless 16 bit 44.1 kHz sound.



We can hear distortion and react to it, especially if it is odd random natured harmonics, odd numbered due to our eardrum construction and perception, we react to in usual repeatable manner, there are many books about sound nature, composers actually are thought to take advantage of this effect on phycological level, I've fetched some literature from my ex about it, she is a composer. Each hardware produces distortion, no matter how good it is, it is about what kind of distortion it is and in what spectrum and situation. 

You have to indulge into hardware nature with each DAC architecture, there are optimal and suboptimal modes for most of them, most of them cheat in one way or another, you can't know that unless you start to design something with them and do extensive torture testing and reveal weak sides of each architecture. So the mode, ie data material you feed into it may matter more, than the fact we aren't simply hearing more. It is just about compromises, there is no universal answer. But in the end of the day just pick the one that irrates you less. After a while you will get used to anything either way, also human nature, but there are long term effects also, you will have less listening fatigue if the source has less odd harmonic distortion. 24/96 is my sweet spot in due to my DACs architecture... there are no other reasons. You will cap your DAC performance while feeding lower bitrate and trigger some unpleasant surprises ie more distortion and ringing artifacts. I can usually distinct a good 24bit record vs a 16bit, if the source really was 24+bit plus and the record isn't butchered and it often is.  There is no thing as best gear mate. It is all subjective some are happy with FM radio still. I don't need to convert anything, I have enough space also. You kinda overract about the end bandwidth, but it is needed by design how modern one bit dacs work. The amount of hardware quantization engines inside ESS's is astonishing these days, the real internal frequency they treat audio is in MHz's!!, few KHz you are speaking here sigh. It is not about our hearing range, but the DAC architectural quirks. During early years it made sense to upgrade as the DAC evolved fast and became better, leaving less their own signature horrible distortion, now we are at the point of things where only taste matters, they still differ thou. And the DAC IC self is least part of the story for a good device. The part that craps out is the voltage multiplier or current to voltage analog section, it has even more compromises.

Actually I was more thinking about the mix and engineering, that differs a lot. Normally each record is redone from mastertapes, unless it is a snake oil release just for the sake of release. That Rainbow record was engineered by Martin Birch(I was always wondering if he is one of us, just with an English name). You either hate or love it. Attenuated mid section, subdued tops and flat bottom, signature 70ties sound, considering on how many records he has put his hands on, he deserves some credit into it. During early days vinyl were sought not because of the quality aspects or other audiophile bullshit, but different mixing, it had a different sound engineer, that knew the quirks of their own vinyl press. Mastertapes were shipped across Europe, Japan and US and you didn't ship containers full of records, you shipped mastertapes, did your mixing and stamped the records, thus some were better or worse masters. I was hoping the DSD CD would be taken from a fresh master... not the same rehash.

Nowadays new vinyl is a matter of hoax made from digital records and with a preset... it has lost anything meaningful... hipster stuff for those who don't understand how tech works and how it used to work. Nobody bats an eye about the sound engineers either way too, most them are deaf or beyond stupid anyways, so why bother? Steven Vilson comes into my head as last I liked from "younger" ones. The meme will explain my disrespect for Rick Rubin - the butcher. Records are often recorded at home now(read in a shed), musicians often don't even meet and understand a crap about tech aspect of sound recording. The recorded material is awful content wise, they have no engineering(the guy that used to spank musicians do their job properly) anymore as you can't push something out of crap and you can encode it anything you like, it will sound like shite, just turn it louder. The finished records are evaluated by artists themselves, guess where? In a car... So your argument about mp3... it is good. The records are so bad and raped it really doesn't matter how they are encoded, they lack so much there in the first place and have nothing to loose. The best loved records are in FLAC for me, I don't care for space. Lately on Bandcamp there is some sort of revolution, 24bits are becoming a more often sight too, at least some hope. But still for the sake of production, they are all PCM's. DSD's has a long way to go.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> 24/96 is my sweet spot in due to my DACs architecture...


Honestly, I run 16/44.1. My Xfi defaults to 24/96 but there are some programs which don't like 24bit or 96khz. Everything is compatible with 16bit/44.1khz. And I honestly like the 16/44.1. It just sounds better to me.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> mp3 was developed with psychoacoustic in mind, so it tried to cut down bitrate with as little perceptible difference as possible. mp3 sounds really okay at 192-256 kbps and really great at 320 kbps.


I remember listening to music on my first ever mp3 player at 128 kbps. I had to save space to fit as many albums as I could into its 2 GB storage.  Only later did I realize how crappy it sounded. With better mp3 players and bigger storage, I started using 256 kbps. Nowadays I'd say 192 kbps is the bare minimum, 256 is OK, 320 is the best practice. If some music really grabs me, I try to get it in flac, though I have to use my headphones at high volume to notice any difference - and even then, it's not much.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I don't understand why wireless / Bluetooth mice get so much crap from gamers. I hate the feeling of a dangling cable.


Premium wireless is great.

Bluetooth is not. It's laggy and suffers a lot of jitter.

Best case bluetooth is usable, but the moment you're in a busy 2.4GHz environment, or have range issues... oof.
compared to what dedicated receivers can do, where i can take my xbox controller , G pro wireless and corsair headset three rooms away through walls



oobymach said:


> My new usb drive.
> 
> View attachment 225932
> 
> ...


Oh hell yes, i love my USB NVME (despite its poo sustained writes)

950 reads, and 550 writes... until the cache is out or it overheats, then it slows to 50MB/s -.-
(Intel 6000P 1TB)

I use it to clone my games over to my HTPC when i wanna game over there, so i dont need to redownload them


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Premium wireless is great.
> 
> Bluetooth is not. It's laggy and suffers a lot of jitter.


It doesn't feel laggy to me at all. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It doesn't feel laggy to me at all. Maybe it's just me.


You simply have have the luck to get all the boxes ticked - close range, no interference.
No kids? The moment a game console with four controllers is fired up, bluetooth devices tend to shrivel up and die.


Oh, i posted in the GN thread and forgot here: I got a new modem/router for $20 second hand.

It's a fairly tall, but nice looking ADSL2+, VDSL, or gigabit cat5e router. (not my pics)








My ISP has a little oddity, in that when you change modems over, it takes 15 minutes for the swap to happen. Some technical reason, you get downtime if you swap.
Thing is... i was getting a 25/5 connection solid, instead of my expected 60/20... while "disconnected"

Removed the phone cord from the wall. Connected.

Factory reset so i could log in, check the stats. "Backup 4G modem activated, check connection"

Turns out these are only sold and used for Telstras top tier plans, with 4G instant backup so they can cover up all their outages. The owners are meant to return these, or they face a $200 fine if they dont stay on their 24 month contract.

So either the previous owner pays a $200 fine, or they give me free 25/5 internet for upto 24 months. I guess i wont be stuck offline any time soon.






My only irritation is that I'm capable of syncing at 84, sync at 82, yet get 55-70 depending on the modem. Why the gap, guys?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2021)

*15,46€*
I am very curious if this is a good one... normally they cost 200-400 bucks..

black week offer from china.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You simply have have the luck to get all the boxes ticked - close range, no interference.
> No kids? The moment a game console with four controllers is fired up, bluetooth devices tend to shrivel up and die.


True.  



plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 226165 *15,46€*
> I am very curious if this is a good one... normally they cost 200-400 bucks..
> 
> black week offer from china.


It might be a 1024 GB card with a whopping 16 GB of storage space (Chinese advertising).


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> True.
> 
> 
> It might be a 1024 GB card with a whopping 16 GB of storage space (Chinese advertising).


ha
i thought the exactly same. but it was too attractive to click it away...


----------



## Valantar (Nov 22, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 226165 *15,46€*
> I am very curious if this is a good one... normally they cost 200-400 bucks..
> 
> black week offer from china.


Fake capacity SD cards are extremely common, and this is undoubtedly one of them. It will start disappearing data after its actual capacity fills up, which is going to be somewhere in the 4GB-32GB range. You might think that that makes it still a decent deal - the problem is that you have zero control over when it starts making stuff disappear, and there is zero chance of recovery.


oobymach said:


> My new usb drive.
> 
> View attachment 225932
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> Oh hell yes, i love my USB NVME (despite its poo sustained writes)
> 
> 950 reads, and 550 writes... until the cache is out or it overheats, then it slows to 50MB/s -.-
> (Intel 6000P 1TB)
> ...


I got one of these myself last week - finally making some use of my spare 500GB 960 EVO. Orico M2PV-C3, very happy with it so far. Got pretty stable 700MB/s copying a large game folder (30GB or so, large files only), with a more complex transfer seeing some drops into the 300-or-so range due to lots of small files. Didn't try copying from it. Either way, great performance for 270SEK (~€27). I was thinking of getting the USB 3.2g2x2 20Gbps version, but ... it's more than 2x the price (nearly 3x) for performance that I'll likely never be able to make use of. Not worth it.








Most of the casing is plastic, which is perfectly fine even if it doesn't feel very premium. What I like is that the heatsink screws down on top of the drive rather than sliding in, meaning that it's actually possible for it to meaningfully contact the thermal pad and controller and not get damaged or crumpled during installation or removal. Got it off Amazon, the only weird thing was that it wasn't retail packaged but came in a collection of transparent plastic bags. Seems like someone is bulk ordering Orico products and reselling them for cheap. I've gotten several Orico products off AliExpress with reasonably nice packaging earlier, but in the end it doesn't matter I guess - just a bit weird.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You simply have have the luck to get all the boxes ticked - close range, no interference.
> No kids? The moment a game console with four controllers is fired up, bluetooth devices tend to shrivel up and die.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if the "coding gain" option also applies to VDSL. If not that far out, try a higher value and run a speed test, everytime!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Fake capacity SD cards are extremely common, and this is undoubtedly one of them. It will start disappearing data after its actual capacity fills up, which is going to be somewhere in the 4GB-32GB range. You might think that that makes it still a decent deal - the problem is that you have zero control over when it starts making stuff disappear, and there is zero chance of recovery.


Thanks for that warning! i will cancel the deal then. i thought 15€ is not that much to cry about... but to waste it for 100% is not my intention. this is not what i wanted.


















_*okay. it was like a pregnancy.... 9 month long but i did it. i bought the silver case. *_


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> _*okay. it was like a pregnance.... 9 month long but i did it. i bought the silver case. *_


I've got the same attitude towards the Silent Loop 2. It's been in a "maybe later" phase for a couple of months now - and it'll stay there for at least another month.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I've got the same attitude towards the Silent Loop 2. It's been in a "maybe later" phase for a couple of months now - and it'll stay there for at least another month.


Buy it. it is worth the money. and the vents are much more silent as noctua.... in Adolf-brown... (sry i had to make this SICK comment) haha 


And:
Yes I know it too well! It's not like I already have a case of this company ...!

but the big I find mega. I was always too stingy. AND one reason why it has become, is the fully modular construction. down at the power supply is always a panel attached to the most manufacturers is fixed. however, I have a dark power pro 12 that looks so fantastic, I think, that I have made it an absolute condition to be able to remove just this panel to be able to look at the PSU ... do not pay 400€ (black brushed aluminum case) to hide it.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Buy it. it is worth the money. and the vents are much more silent as noctua.... in Adolf-brown... (sry i had to make this SICK comment) haha
> 
> 
> And:
> ...


Adolf brown, LOL! 

Well, I'm stingy too.  Actually, it's not that I'm stingy in general, but since I've spent a shitload of money on my computer since covid hit (including building a completely new 5950X system from ground zero just because why not, and then selling it part by part because it never reached 30% usage), I'm trying to be more careful now.

Part of me wants the SL2 because I love watercooling. Another part of me says it's wasted £110 as games won't benefit from the added power headroom on my 11700. I'm already running it at a 125 W PL1 (which it doesn't even come near to during gaming) with a Shadow Rock LP. On the other hand, if it can theoretically do 4.4 GHz all-core, then why shouldn't it (even though it's pointless)?  First world problems...


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Adolf brown, LOL!
> 
> Part of me wants the SL2 because I love watercooling. Another part of me says it's wasted £110 as games won't benefit from the added power headroom on my 11700. I'm already running it at a 125 W PL1 (which it doesn't even come near to during gaming) with a Shadow Rock LP. On the other hand, if it can theoretically do 4.4 GHz all-core, then why shouldn't it (even though it's pointless)?  First world problems...


ye but it has got fancy lights too! and looks better than such a big "Kaventsmann" as cooler inside the case.
And yes its cooler than pure air.



AusWolf said:


> Actually, it's not that I'm stingy in general, but since I've spent a shitload of money on my computer since covid hit


Same here! for sure 7000€ the past two years. otherwise the money would have been lost in a night club for alcohol..

so i see it as an investment i use every day with pleasure


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> ye but it has got fancy lights too! and looks better than such a big "Kaventsmann" as cooler inside the case.
> And yes its cooler than pure air.


True.  The thing that attracts me in its fancy lights is that they're controlled by the motherboard through a standard ARGB plug - unlike nearly every other brand with their USB cable jungle and software puke.



plastiscɧ said:


> Same here! for sure 7000€ the past two years. otherwise the money would have been lost in a night club for alcohol..
> 
> so i see it as an investment i use every day with pleasure


That's true as well.  I would have spent my money on hotels, petrol and flight tickets. Now I have a PC that can laughably endure through the component shortage (unless it goes on for 5+ years or something).


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 22, 2021)

just add more ram for my old laptop, usually i try to find 2nd hand stuff coz cheaper, but now the difference between brand new and 2nd hand just about $1


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I remember listening to music on my first ever mp3 player at 128 kbps. I had to save space to fit as many albums as I could into its 2 GB storage.  Only later did I realize how crappy it sounded. With better mp3 players and bigger storage, I started using 256 kbps. Nowadays I'd say 192 kbps is the bare minimum, 256 is OK, 320 is the best practice. If some music really grabs me, I try to get it in flac, though I have to use my headphones at high volume to notice any difference - and even then, it's not much.


320 kbps mp3 is quite pointless. Even more if it's vbr. At that point it is close to lossless audio and sounds nearly indistinguishably. I can't actually tell a difference. 16/44.1 CD audio is within 700-1200 kbps. Unless you deal with legacy equipment that is limited to mp3 only, nowadays it's better to convert music to AAC or Opus. Both sound better than mp3 at lower kbps and are known to have superior efficiency.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> 320 kbps mp3 is quite pointless. Even more if it's vbr. At that point it is close to lossless audio and sounds nearly indistinguishably. I can't actually tell a difference.


... yet it takes up considerably less space and is compatible with nearly every device out there. That's the point of it.



The red spirit said:


> Unless you deal with legacy equipment that is limited to mp3 only, nowadays it's better to convert music to AAC or Opus. Both sound better than mp3 at lower kbps and are known to have superior efficiency.


I haven't tried playing AAC in my car, but I don't think it would work. As long as 98% of my music is in mp3 (and the remaining 2% in flac), I'm fine.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> ... yet it takes up considerably less space and is compatible with nearly every device out there. That's the point of it.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried playing AAC in my car, but I don't think it would work. As long as 98% of my music is in mp3 (and the remaining 2% in flac), I'm fine.


as long you hear stereo-sound it does not that big matter.
so that 320 is enough, goes to high quali. 280 is the normal case.
or did this change during the last decade?


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 22, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> ... yet it takes up considerably less space and is compatible with nearly every device out there. That's the point of it.
> 
> 
> I haven't tried playing AAC in my car, but I don't think it would work. As long as 98% of my music is in mp3 (and the remaining 2% in flac), I'm fine.


My quite old Sony NWZ-E443 MP3 player supports AAC. It also supports WMA, but doesn't support Opus or lossless formats. AAC should be reasonably supported nowadays, it's pretty well known mp3 killer format. Opus doesn't have much recognition and it's not much better than AAC and sometimes is worse than AAC by a little bit. It's a bit odd why it didn't succeed and is poorly supported, considering it's royalty free format and anyone can implement it if they want. mp3 wasn't until patent expired relatively recently. AAC is like opus, free to use, but was patented. AAC is default format for Apple, Nintendo, Youtube, PS4. It's certainly not obscure. Opus, ogg Vorbis never had much popularity, despite being created by FLAC creators.

Edit:
Never mind, Youtube uses Opus now. Quite recently they used AAC.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 22, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> My quite old Sony NWZ-E443 MP3 player supports AAC. It also supports WMA, but doesn't support Opus or lossless formats. AAC should be reasonably supported nowadays, it's pretty well known mp3 killer format. Opus doesn't have much recognition and it's not much better than AAC and sometimes is worse than AAC by a little bit. It's a bit odd why it didn't succeed and is poorly supported, considering it's royalty free format and anyone can implement it if they want. mp3 wasn't until patent expired relatively recently. AAC is like opus, free to use, but was patented. AAC is default format for Apple, Nintendo, Youtube, PS4. It's certainly not obscure. Opus, ogg Vorbis never had much popularity, despite being created by FLAC creators.
> 
> Edit:
> Never mind, Youtube uses Opus now. Quite recently they used AAC.



Vorbis saw basically no consumer adoption (sad face), but is very frequently used to store game audio.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2021)

The red spirit said:


> Edit:
> Never mind, Youtube uses Opus now. Quite recently they used AAC.


i thought AAC is an apple format they invented. mp3 is older i guess. or am i on the wooden way?


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 22, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Vorbis saw basically no consumer adoption (sad face), but is very frequently used to store game audio.


Yea, UT 2004 saved music in Vorbis. But at the same time, it is just too similar to AAC. So one of them had to go.



plastiscɧ said:


> i thought AAC is an apple format they invented. mp3 is older i guess. or am i on the wooden way?


Apple uses it, but no they didn't make it. It's a big collaboration of many corporations and it was approved by MPEG people (mp3 creators). You are mistaking it with ALAC or M4A.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 22, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Fake capacity SD cards are extremely common, and this is undoubtedly one of them. It will start disappearing data after its actual capacity fills up, which is going to be somewhere in the 4GB-32GB range. You might think that that makes it still a decent deal - the problem is that you have zero control over when it starts making stuff disappear, and there is zero chance of recovery.
> 
> 
> I got one of these myself last week - finally making some use of my spare 500GB 960 EVO. Orico M2PV-C3, very happy with it so far. Got pretty stable 700MB/s copying a large game folder (30GB or so, large files only), with a more complex transfer seeing some drops into the 300-or-so range due to lots of small files. Didn't try copying from it. Either way, great performance for 270SEK (~€27). I was thinking of getting the USB 3.2g2x2 20Gbps version, but ... it's more than 2x the price (nearly 3x) for performance that I'll likely never be able to make use of. Not worth it.
> ...


Very nice, I've got my eye on the asus enclosure but no matter how fast the enclosure if your port is 10gbps actual transfer maximum is 1250megabytes per second so I don't think we'll be making full use of even gen3 drives yet.

How hot does your enclosure get? Mine gets mighty hot on long transfers even with a mod to make the chips contact the casing, hoping the larger asus and faster speed will eliminate the heat issue.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2021)

oobymach said:


> eliminate the heat issue.







send your nano-SSDs to me. i'll make them unique, for sure. for 2€.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I'm wondering if the "coding gain" option also applies to VDSL. If not that far out, try a higher value and run a speed test, everytime!


I'm unsure what that is - i have no options like that

I managed to disable wifi entirely and get myself CLOSE to the advertised speeds, pretty sure a housemate was torrenting and either lied about it, or forgot about it



oobymach said:


> Very nice, I've got my eye on the asus enclosure but no matter how fast the enclosure if your port is 10gbps actual transfer maximum is 1250megabytes per second so I don't think we'll be making full use of even gen3 drives yet.
> 
> How hot does your enclosure get? Mine gets mighty hot on long transfers even with a mod to make the chips contact the casing, hoping the larger asus and faster speed will eliminate the heat issue.


I dont even hit 1GB/s on mine despite being 10Gb, and the SSD normally going higher

They get hot fast, i sit mine on top of the PC case where i have nice 140mm exhaust fans to cool it down with some pre heated air


----------



## oobymach (Nov 23, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 226278
> 
> send your nano-SSDs to me. i'll make them unique, for sure. for 2€.



You've inspired me to take arms against a sea of troubles.

Usb drive 2.0


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 23, 2021)

So PPCS messed up and sent me a *180mm* XT45 rad instead the *280mm *XT45 rad  I wanna see how they gonna make this one up to me

In the meantime, here's some beefy Optimus Foundation goodness


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 23, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> My main area is open world RPG as well. Now I'm even more tempted.  Just like I said, I'm a bit scared to block airflow towards my GPU with something that may or may not improve my gaming experience.


IF your referring to the system in your system specs, then I'm not sure about the slot placement space those boards have. But on my system, there is good spacing between all 16x slots. That's 1 thing Gigabyte did well with this board.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 23, 2021)

oobymach said:


> You've inspired me to take arms against a sea of troubles.
> 
> Usb drive 2.0
> 
> View attachment 226290View attachment 226291


lol. i thought this is a hair comb..

u made me proud if this is your solution to a temperature problem! looks awsome. 

do not forget the thermal glue or a thermal pad to ensure the bridge is optimal between the components!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 23, 2021)

oobymach said:


> You've inspired me to take arms against a sea of troubles.
> 
> Usb drive 2.0
> 
> View attachment 226290View attachment 226291


Get some thermal epoxy and get rid of the zipties can be moved to impressive mods then rather than ghetto.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2021)

oobymach said:


> You've inspired me to take arms against a sea of troubles.
> 
> Usb drive 2.0
> 
> View attachment 226290View attachment 226291


That is the fastest hairbrush i have ever seen


SSD update: the third attempt has shipped from Japan and not the UK, and amazon have promised the five thousand two hundred and seven cent refund (her words... sigh, call centers) by thursday.
I mean it's Amazon Au, with a screwup from Amazon UK, and a call from Amazon US, to a call center in... india? maybe? so uhhh... BYO thursday.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That is the fastest hairbrush i have ever seen
> 
> 
> SSD update: the third attempt has shipped from Japan and not the UK, and amazon have promised the five thousand two hundred and seven cent refund (her words... sigh, call centers) by thursday.
> I mean it's Amazon Au, with a screwup from Amazon UK, and a call from Amazon US, to a call center in... india? maybe? so uhhh... BYO thursday.


And here's me worried about 16gb of ECC ddr3 I ordered last week and still hasn't been shipped. .


----------



## oobymach (Nov 23, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Get some thermal epoxy and get rid of the zipties can be moved to impressive mods then rather than ghetto.



I measured the surface area I have to work with and I have exactly 25x100mm of usable area on both sides of the drive so ordered two 25x100mm aluminum heatsinks and some gunk to stick them with. Even with the current mod it still gets hot to the touch on long transfers like from an hdd, though it does seem to be working the heatsinks warm up nicely and slow the warm up process.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 23, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> IF your referring to the system in your system specs, then I'm not sure about the slot placement space those boards have. But on my system, there is good spacing between all 16x slots. That's 1 thing Gigabyte did well with this board.


Well, my slot placement is kind of good, but not ideal. One empty slot below the main x16 is great for GPU clearance, but then I've got one x1 and one x16 (in x4 mode). I suppose I could use the secondary x16 for a sound card (putting it in the x1 would obstruct airflow to the GPU), but it's still not as good as the TUF Gaming B550M-Plus that I sold. It had the main x16 slot one level down, and the x1 above it. Multi-GPU is dead, so I don't know why they can't design every motherboard like that.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 23, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Well, my slot placement is kind of good, but not ideal. One empty slot below the main x16 is great for GPU clearance, but then I've got one x1 and one x16 (in x4 mode). I suppose I could use the secondary x16 for a sound card (putting it in the x1 would obstruct airflow to the GPU), but it's still not as good as the TUF Gaming B550M-Plus that I sold. It had the main x16 slot one level down, and the x1 above it. Multi-GPU is dead, so I don't know why they can't design every motherboard like that.


Because we don't all want that if I had a slot above my x16 slot I wouldn't be able to watercool in my sff case and is the main reason I went from b450 to b550, nothing to do with specs or improvements just I needed a top slot for gpu and why buy another b450.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 23, 2021)

I finally got to sit down with my new Asus Vivobook 90hz OLED 14" 2880x1800 $750.

Heaven. It's the most beautiful screen my eyes have seen.  90hz OLED "feels" like 144hz IPS or VA due to the 0.2 ms latency... it's a shame gpu's are impossible to get at decent prices. I'd buy that Razer Core X egpu enclosure as its on sale for $299 right now... honestly I am struggling to enjoy gaming on my gtx 1070 laptop now... the screen just is lightyears different... FML  first high refresh ruined me from console games, and now high refresh high rez OLED has ruined me from legit everything.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 23, 2021)

For comparison with those hairbrushes posted previously: I did some transfer tests with my Orico enclosures and 960 Evo. First test is as close as I could get to a full drive write without too much hassle: 424GB of game folders, essentially my entire EGS and GOG Galaxy install folders in one go. Screenshots are during one of the more sequential parts of that copy at the hottest temperature reading I saw, and at the end. Average write speed of 268MB/s for a full drive write and 100 000+ files isn't bad IMO. There were some periods with single digit write speeds (folders with a huge number of tiny files), but nothing terrible. Using something other than Windows' file copier would no doubt have been faster.









The second test is a sequential write hammering: I made a folder with four copies of the three biggest files from my Apex Legends install - one 45GB file, one 5.3GB and one 3.3GB. Four copies of those = 218GB. The drive got reasonably toasty at 72 degrees peak, but it took about 4:15 to get there, or ~160GB of writes. That's not bad IMO. Never saw any notable thermal throttling either - write speeds dropped by 10-20MB/s for the last parts of the run, but that's hardly noticeable.





The heatsink part of the caddy got pretty hot, but I would still have been perfectly able to unplug it and stuff it into a bag if I was in a hurry. And the plastic part of the case was no problem at all, of course. All in all, very happy with this enclosure, would definitely recommend it.

Edit: forgot to say that the drive was laying on top of my case, with essentially zero airflow over it during these tests. Yes, the case top is ventilated, but my fans are barely spinning, so airflow across the heatsink was minimal.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 23, 2021)

oobymach said:


> I measured the surface area I have to work with and I have exactly 25x100mm of usable area on both sides of the drive so ordered two 25x100mm aluminum heatsinks and some gunk to stick them with. Even with the current mod it still gets hot to the touch on long transfers like from an hdd, though it does seem to be working the heatsinks warm up nicely and slow the warm up process.
> 
> View attachment 226310



mega! i did this to my nano SSDs in my first expensive motherboard, i had no heatsink plates included. this was born from emergency... but effective af. better than a normal plate cus the air streams thru the grill.
The parts were leftovers from a generic GPU cooler i bought some months before.






(german) tinkering


----------



## oobymach (Nov 23, 2021)

Valantar said:


> For comparison with those hairbrushes posted previously: I did some transfer tests with my Orico enclosures and 960 Evo. First test is as close as I could get to a full drive write without too much hassle: 424GB of game folders, essentially my entire EGS and GOG Galaxy install folders in one go. Screenshots are during one of the more sequential parts of that copy at the hottest temperature reading I saw, and at the end. Average write speed of 268MB/s for a full drive write and 100 000+ files isn't bad IMO. There were some periods with single digit write speeds (folders with a huge number of tiny files), but nothing terrible. Using something other than Windows' file copier would no doubt have been faster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yowza that thing gets hot.

I tested 600gb of copying to the drive, I put my gtav installation into a zip file and copied that 6 times in a row, it maxed out at 55 degrees but would quickly drop back to 54 and hover there. Test was conducted with zero airflow on a flat surface (my desk). Not sure how it performs without the heatsink I never checked temps before.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 23, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Yowza that thing gets hot.
> 
> I tested 600gb of copying to the drive, I put my gtav installation into a zip file and copied that 6 times in a row, it maxed out at 55 degrees but would quickly drop back to 54 and hover there. Test was conducted with zero airflow on a flat surface (my desk). Not sure how it performs without the heatsink I never checked temps before.
> 
> View attachment 226319



I think u can make it cooler approx. ~10°-15°C. Depends on the surrounding air. maybe u can place it somewhere, where cold air is going/entering (in)to your case to provoke a sufficent stream that cools additional.
u could use some leftover thermal paste under that "brush" parts (clipped with that red thingis) to test it out.
in general its the exact same thing like a CPU head is touching its cooler-body.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 23, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Yowza that thing gets hot.
> 
> I tested 600gb of copying to the drive, I put my gtav installation into a zip file and copied that 6 times in a row, it maxed out at 55 degrees but would quickly drop back to 54 and hover there. Test was conducted with zero airflow on a flat surface (my desk). Not sure how it performs without the heatsink I never checked temps before.
> 
> View attachment 226319


Perfectly fine temperatures for an SSD controller under heavy load - it's not throttling, and temperatures drop quickly once the load is removed, so there's nothing wrong here. I'm not likely to be doing sequential writes on the scale of several hundred GB with any type of regularity, so it hardly matters if it gets warm while doing so. From your performance, is your enclosure 5Gbps USB 3.1G1? I would expect even an SN550 to be able to deliver more than 330MB/s - and that would also likely explain why it runs so cool, as the controller is likely idling most of the time, waiting for data.


----------



## Franzen4Real (Nov 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I finally got to sit down with my new Asus Vivobook 90hz OLED 14" 2880x1800 $750.
> 
> Heaven. It's the most beautiful screen my eyes have seen.  90hz OLED "feels" like 144hz IPS or VA due to the 0.2 ms latency... it's a shame gpu's are impossible to get at decent prices. I'd buy that Razer Core X egpu enclosure as its on sale for $299 right now... honestly I am struggling to enjoy gaming on my gtx 1070 laptop now... the screen just is lightyears different... FML  first high refresh ruined me from console games, and now high refresh high rez OLED has ruined me from legit everything.


Dang, nice laptop Lynx, and sounds like a great price too. Certainly better than the NUC/portable usb screen idea you came up with a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 23, 2021)

Franzen4Real said:


> Dang, nice laptop Lynx, and sounds like a great price too. Certainly better than the NUC/portable usb screen idea you came up with a couple of weeks ago



yep. lol

its time for my Brothers to Ascend.  ASCEND MY BROTHERS!!!! treat yourself to professionally calibrated high refresh OLED... indie games are going to be glorious!!!!  $649 shipped and sold by walmart.









						[US] - (SALE OVER) [USA] ASUS VivoBook 14" 2880x1800 OLED 90hz 16:10 (prof. calibrated color profile included) 11th gen Intel --$649
					

https://www.walmart.com/ip/ASUS-VivoBook-Pro-14-OLED-K3400-14-WQXGA-OLED-Intel-Core-i5-11300H-Iris-Xe-Graphics-8GB-RAM-256GB-SSD-Quiet-Blue-Windows-10-Home-K3400PA-WH51/194597162   shipped and sold by walmart.  black friday week only $649.99  amazing deal.  Ascend my Brothers.  OLED was forged...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 23, 2021)

Today i saw a R7 260X 2G for 60€ with 1 year waranty, i dont need anymore a 980 for nearly 200€


----------



## Franzen4Real (Nov 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> treat yourself to professionally calibrated high refresh OLED... indie games are going to be glorious!!!!


You should try Ori-Will of the Wisps with HDR turned on. It's just a side scrolling platformer, but the HDR implementation is incredible on an OLED, and it has very fluid animations that look really nice with high fps/refresh. Probably not worth $29 full price, but if you see it on sale cheap for Black Friday/Cyber Monday or if you happen to have Game Pass, it's worth the download to check out on your new screen.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2021)

Just dangle your SSD hairbrush by the the back exhaust fan or something

I havent modded mine.... yet  but that little bit of air does wonders


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 24, 2021)

I went to Mirco-Center on Monday and pick up a refurbished RTX 2080 TI for $863 with taxes ($799.99) turns out it was EVGA FTW 3 one too!
I like the card but I don't like these 3 fan heat sinks on them. My case will not fir it mounted vertically as it's a three-slot card and my case only fits two-slot cards vertically (Corsair 4000D airflow). My cpu temps have went up from this card.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 24, 2021)

Just picked up some cheap Creative Pebble speakers, as my current soundbar keeps playing up.
I'm quite impressed by their sound and quality for the price AU $35.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 24, 2021)

Does this count that I bought a Xeon case badge from ebay


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 24, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I went to Mirco-Center on Monday and pick up a refurbished RTX 2080 TI for $863 with taxes ($799.99) turns out it was EVGA FTW 3 one too!
> I like the card but I don't like these 3 fan heat sinks on them. My case will not fir it mounted vertically as it's a three-slot card and my case only fits two-slot cards vertically (Corsair 4000D airflow). My cpu temps have went up from this card.


You're not alone with that sentiment. More fans mean more room for failure, especially since graphics card makers tend to stick the cheapest ones possible on their cards. They're not usually replaceable either. I miss the days of single-fan mid-range cards. I know Asus and Palit have single-fan 3060s, but they're not the norm, unfortunately. They're quite rare as well.


----------



## Thribits (Nov 24, 2021)

Bought the Sony XM4 whatever (stupid namingconvention) headphones about a month ago.

Im in Music-heaven atm. They sound pretty good and the noise cancelling is very phenomenal aswell.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 24, 2021)

Those cost a pretty penny. Worth it?


----------



## Thribits (Nov 24, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Those cost a pretty penny. Worth it?


Yes definitley.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 24, 2021)

Thribits said:


> Yes definitley.


I'd love to hear my recent loved track from those. Sounds good with even my 30EUR Superluxes (these are hella good for their value!)


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 24, 2021)

Thribits said:


> Bought the Sony XM4 whatever (stupid namingconvention) headphones about a month ago.
> 
> Im in Music-heaven atm. They sound pretty good and the noise cancelling is very phenomenal aswell.


I loved the XM3s but had to return them due to lots of plastic creaking noises. Unfortunately, it looks like the XM4s are built in the exact same way. I hope you'll have better luck than I did.

As for me, I think I'll only buy metal headphones from now on. The comfort is not as good but oh well...


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 24, 2021)

rares495 said:


> I loved the XM3s but had to return them due to lots of plastic creaking noises. Unfortunately, it looks like the XM4s are built in the exact same way. I hope you'll have better luck than I did.
> 
> As for me, I think I'll only buy metal headphones from now on. The comfort is not as good but oh well...



I just bought the Roccat Nox headset for some gaming at work. It is all metal hinges and construction, except for a couple places at the top. Comfy earpads, bass is good and female vocals are decent. It does need a proper headphone amp to sound good though, can't just plug it in to back of mobo. Still, not bad for $19.99 and free shipping. I use the $150 Sennheiser HD58X at home, its better than this obviously, but I wouldn't say it is mind-blowingly better, its just different.



Franzen4Real said:


> You should try Ori-Will of the Wisps with HDR turned on. It's just a side scrolling platformer, but the HDR implementation is incredible on an OLED, and it has very fluid animations that look really nice with high fps/refresh. Probably not worth $29 full price, but if you see it on sale cheap for Black Friday/Cyber Monday or if you happen to have Game Pass, it's worth the download to check out on your new screen.



I bought will o wisps on launch day. I have been a fan of Ori for a long time, and my tpu profile picture used to be of Ori  I just wish the first Ori game had high refresh... its so much better of a game at high refresh.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I just bought the Roccat Nox headset for some gaming at work. It is all metal hinges and construction, except for a couple places at the top. Comfy earpads, bass is good and female vocals are decent. *It does need a proper headphone amp to sound good though, can't just plug it in to back of mobo. *Still, not bad for $19.99 and free shipping. I use the $150 Sennheiser HD58X at home, its better than this obviously, but I wouldn't say it is mind-blowingly better, its just different.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought will o wisps on launch day. I have been a fan of Ori for a long time, and my tpu profile picture used to be of Ori  I just wish the first Ori game had high refresh... its so much better of a game at high refresh.


It's a gaming headset man, those things are suppose to work with consoles out of the box:



You can drive 60 ohm headphones with anything.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 24, 2021)

DemonicRyzen666 said:


> I went to Mirco-Center on Monday and pick up a refurbished RTX 2080 TI for $863 with taxes ($799.99) turns out it was EVGA FTW 3 one too!
> I like the card but I don't like these 3 fan heat sinks on them. My case will not fir it mounted vertically as it's a three-slot card and my case only fits two-slot cards vertically (Corsair 4000D airflow). My cpu temps have went up from this card.


In a way, you should thank that GPU for saving you from using that vertical mount. Those are terrible for thermals, pushing the heatsink up against the glass side panel, and thus hurt performance as you start dropping to lower boost bins, all for ... letting you look at some spinning fans instead of your game? I understand appreciating hardware in and of itself, but doing so to the degree that you're needlessly harming performance is just a bad idea. It's no wonder that your CPU temps increased though, given that it's a 250W+ GPU. According to your specs here you had a 1030 before that? So you're effectively dumping 200W more heat into your case - that will make anything warmer, and no GPU cooler (other than one that exhausts its heat directly outside of the case) would change that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 24, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It's a gaming headset man, those things are suppose to work with consoles out of the box:
> View attachment 226434
> You can drive 60 ohm headphones with anything.



Don't get me wrong, it sounds fine with no amp, but it sounds great/much better when I plug it in to my schiit asgard 2 on high gain. Some headphones really benefit from some juice.


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 24, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Don't get me wrong, it sounds fine with no amp, but it sounds great/much better when I plug it in to my schiit asgard 2 on high gain. Some headphones really benefit from some juice.


No Schiit.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> In a way, you should thank that GPU for saving you from using that vertical mount. Those are terrible for thermals, pushing the heatsink up against the glass side panel, and thus hurt performance as you start dropping to lower boost bins, all for ... letting you look at some spinning fans instead of your game? I understand appreciating hardware in and of itself, but doing so to the degree that you're needlessly harming performance is just a bad idea. It's no wonder that your CPU temps increased though, given that it's a 250W+ GPU. According to your specs here you had a 1030 before that? So you're effectively dumping 200W more heat into your case - that will make anything warmer, and no GPU cooler (other than one that exhausts its heat directly outside of the case) would change that.


A vertical mount is good against GPU sag. Also, I've had some weird experiences with start-stop fans making a click noise when mounted horizontally - my previous 5700 XT and current 2070 both suffer from this. If my case allowed it, I'd definitely mount my GPU vertically only because of this.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 24, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> A vertical mount is good against GPU sag. Also, I've had some weird experiences with start-stop fans making a click noise when mounted horizontally - my previous 5700 XT and current 2070 both suffer from this. If my case allowed it, I'd definitely mount my GPU vertically only because of this.


Hm, that's weird indeed. Sounds like some bad bearings? And yeah, it's good against sag, but then sag doesn't actually do anything bad unless it's rather extreme or you're not careful when moving the case. If I were still doing tower builds I would much rather get a GPU support than sacrifice performance and increase noise with a vertical mount. Of course some cases have their vertical mount spaced out enough for it not to be detrimental, but if it can't fit a 3-slot card that definitely isn't the case.


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 24, 2021)

New Corsair cooler put in and trying to stay with the black and white theme. Put it in as it arrived. Love been on holiday with the Mrs at work. Running two command pro's as well


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2021)

Finally arrived.






1freedude said:


> 3 amps at 220 volts?  I'd guess that blower pulls 120 watts, peak startup maybe 180


Surprise surprise.

Speed 1


Speed 2


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 24, 2021)

Thats crazy!  It must sound like a turbo.  Thats a cool wattmeter, too.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 24, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Thats crazy!  It must sound like a turbo.  Thats a cool wattmeter, too.


That's kind of the point - you need a lot of air pressure for something like this to be effective. Remember, it's essentially a vacuum in reverse, and most vacuums draw far more than 500W. My ITDuster is rated at 500W as well. Hurts my ears when I use it, but it's really effective!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2021)

1freedude said:


> Thats crazy!  It must sound like a turbo.  Thats a cool wattmeter, too.


That is the only downside, for the rest pretty happy with it, the watt meter got it a few years, paid for it 25€


----------



## DemonicRyzen666 (Nov 24, 2021)

Valantar said:


> In a way, you should thank that GPU for saving you from using that vertical mount. Those are terrible for thermals, pushing the heatsink up against the glass side panel, and thus hurt performance as you start dropping to lower boost bins, all for ... letting you look at some spinning fans instead of your game? I understand appreciating hardware in and of itself, but doing so to the degree that you're needlessly harming performance is just a bad idea. It's no wonder that your CPU temps increased though, given that it's a 250W+ GPU. According to your specs here you had a 1030 before that? So you're effectively dumping 200W more heat into your case - that will make anything warmer, and no GPU cooler (other than one that exhausts its heat directly outside of the case) would change that.



This card seems to spit almost all of its air out the sides of it, right now in its normal orientation.
So I think this car is actually ok for vertical mounting. But your right I don't like it being squished up against the glass either lol
My issues are on the side where the board is at is getting hot air pushed all over the board.
My cpu is on 360mm AIO so it really shouldn't bring any heat on to the cpu. All that hot air being pushed up against the board is going to heat up the cpu, just cause the board itself got hotter. Even though it's under a water block.
1 reason why I always look for blower cards most of the time.


AusWolf said:


> A vertical mount is good against GPU sag. Also, I've had some weird experiences with start-stop fans making a click noise when mounted horizontally - my previous 5700 XT and current 2070 both suffer from this. If my case allowed it, I'd definitely mount my GPU vertically only because of this.



This card has a triple slot plate and I'm not seeing any sag from it.
I've got an old HD 3870 that does something like that but it also won't let me put 100% fan speed without it buzzing and coming to a stop.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 24, 2021)

SO uhhh PPCS is sending out the correct 280mm XT45, but said I can just keep the 180mm XT45, which I was not expecting..........how does one utilize a 180mm radiator???? As an oversized rad with a 140mm fan? It's a shame I haven't used my TJ08 for a year and a half, else this would be the perfect rad for it

If nothing else, I guess I've got some free screws and very nice stop plugs for my rad...lol.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> SO uhhh PPCS is sending out the correct 280mm XT45, but said I can just keep the 180mm XT45, which I was not expecting..........how does one utilize a 180mm radiator???? As an oversized rad with a 140mm fan? It's a shame I haven't used my TJ08 for a year and a half, else this would be the perfect rad for it
> 
> If nothing else, I guess I've got some free screws and very nice stop plugs for my rad...lol.
> 
> View attachment 226475



Maybe you could build a water-cooled version of this so the radiator doesn't go to waste.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 24, 2021)

Got a new monitor as a birthday gift: AOC C24G1 - 24" 1080p 144Hz.














That's a 16A plug! Why a monitor that only consumes 21W needs that is beyond me. I guess these are manufactured in the same facility that manufactures full-size kitchen ovens.

And yes, shipping happened to that CD. They should have added a separate compartment for that and/or secured it with tape, but they just put it in the box alongwith the manual.


By the way, this is my first 144Hz monitor. That means it's time to try out ALL my games in 144Hz, right from Half Life 2 to GTA V. Poor GTA V only goes above 100 for a few seconds before coming back down - CPU bottleneck. I've found 72 to be a better deal than anything higher, for consistency's sake. I hear RDR2 is even worse of a CPU bottleneck than GTA V is.

Also, I must say that Freesync works. I encounter almost no tearing even at 100+ FPS.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 24, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Got a new monitor as a birthday gift: AOC C24G1 - 24" 1080p 144Hz.
> 
> 
> View attachment 226478View attachment 226481
> ...


Ah snap I just bought the AOC 24G2 and am just awaiting its arrival


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 24, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Ah snap I just bought the AOC 24G2 and am just awaiting its arrival


That one is not available in this market. USA-specific I believe. Also that is a flat IPS whereas mine is a 1500R curved VA.

The 24G2 seems to be slightly better.

BTW - to owners of other AOC monitors - does yours seem a bit too bright to you, even at zero brightness? Mine does, and it's only 250 nits, technically...


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 24, 2021)

Well colour me pink but there have been some killer deals on storage this year 



			Amazon.ca
		


Picked this up for a cool $299.99 Canadian last week. Added it to one I already had in an adapter card for 4 TB of NVME goodness. Since it installed Windows 11 I have to do that fix for my Epic Games. The highest transfer rate I have seen is 2.9 GB/s when moving Game files.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 24, 2021)

Getting ready to head to Chicago and pick one of these up while they still have them in stock. I doubt they'll be found any cheaper in the next few months. Nobody has the ASRock Z690 Steel Series WiFi mobo I want to go with the 12700K in stock but hopefully that changes soon. I also need to show proof of purchase for the CPU to Arctic to get them to send me the free LGA 1700 mounting hardware for my Liquid Freezer II 360.

Intel Core i7-12700K Alder Lake 3.6GHz Twelve-Core LGA 1700 Boxed Processor - Heatsink Not Included - Micro Center


----------



## Valantar (Nov 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> SO uhhh PPCS is sending out the correct 280mm XT45, but said I can just keep the 180mm XT45, which I was not expecting..........how does one utilize a 180mm radiator???? As an oversized rad with a 140mm fan? It's a shame I haven't used my TJ08 for a year and a half, else this would be the perfect rad for it
> 
> If nothing else, I guess I've got some free screws and very nice stop plugs for my rad...lol.
> 
> View attachment 226475


180mm is pretty close to the footprint of an ITX board. Add a Silverstone Air Penetrator 180mm, an ITX length GPU sandwiched in somewhere and a compact PSU and you have an excellent basis for a compact high performance build. You just need to build a case to hold it all 


DemonicRyzen666 said:


> This card seems to spit almost all of its air out the sides of it, right now in its normal orientation.
> So I think this car is actually ok for vertical mounting. But your right I don't like it being squished up against the glass either lol
> My issues are on the side where the board is at is getting hot air pushed all over the board.
> My cpu is on 360mm AIO so it really shouldn't bring any heat on to the cpu. All that hot air being pushed up against the board is going to heat up the cpu, just cause the board itself got hotter. Even though it's under a water block.
> 1 reason why I always look for blower cards most of the time.


Yeah, axial fan coolers dump their heat into the case, that's just how it is. With somewhat decent airflow it shouldn't be a problem, and blower coolers just can't keep up in neither noise nor cooling capability. Is your AIO mounted as an intake or exhaust? If it's an exhaust its perfectly reasonable for thermals to increase, but if it's an intake that's a bit weird. The motherboard getting warmed up by air blown at it shouldn't make a noticeable difference - a few degrees at most.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 24, 2021)

Ordered today.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 24, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> BTW - to owners of other AOC monitors - does yours seem a bit too bright to you, even at zero brightness? Mine does, and it's only 250 nits, technically...


Yes, I had to turn the brightness down and I use Windows night light, obviously at night.
It was hurting my eyes and causing headaches.



tabascosauz said:


> SO uhhh PPCS is sending out the correct 280mm XT45, but said I can just keep the 180mm XT45, which I was not expecting..........how does one utilize a 180mm radiator???? As an oversized rad with a 140mm fan?


Plumb it in series with the other radiator and leave it as passive without a fan.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> SO uhhh PPCS is sending out the correct 280mm XT45, but said I can just keep the 180mm XT45, which I was not expecting..........how does one utilize a 180mm radiator???? As an oversized rad with a 140mm fan? It's a shame I haven't used my TJ08 for a year and a half, else this would be the perfect rad for it
> 
> If nothing else, I guess I've got some free screws and very nice stop plugs for my rad...lol.
> 
> View attachment 226475


Run it outside with some quick disconnects for external chilling in winter 



cst1992 said:


> Got a new monitor as a birthday gift: AOC C24G1 - 24" 1080p 144Hz.
> 
> 
> View attachment 226478View attachment 226481
> ...


You'll find that tearing basically doesnt exist now, with or without any type of sync

I hadn't seen any tearing in MONTHS until i tried out my 4k60 TV the other day and was blown away how bad it was (fixed via OSD tweaks) but yeah, set the refresh high and use an FPS cap if needed, and you'll never see a tear again


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Hm, that's weird indeed. Sounds like some bad bearings?


I don't know. It's just a momentary click sound when the fans start spinning. Both cards were/are fine otherwise.



Valantar said:


> And yeah, it's good against sag, but then sag doesn't actually do anything bad unless it's rather extreme or you're not careful when moving the case. If I were still doing tower builds I would much rather get a GPU support than sacrifice performance and increase noise with a vertical mount. Of course some cases have their vertical mount spaced out enough for it not to be detrimental, but if it can't fit a 3-slot card that definitely isn't the case.


That's a good point, although I'd say, if you're sacrificing cooling and/or performance then your case and GPU aren't a good match, regardless of GPU orientation.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> That one is not available in this market. USA-specific I believe. Also that is a flat IPS whereas mine is a 1500R curved VA.
> 
> The 24G2 seems to be slightly better.
> 
> BTW - to owners of other AOC monitors - does yours seem a bit too bright to you, even at zero brightness? Mine does, and it's only 250 nits, technically...


I'll let you know when mine gets here but VA are usually quite bright and I'd take that 250Nits with a large grain of salt usually they're much higher like 350 to 420 nits also it should be available in the US the review I watched on Hardware Unboxed yt channel was quoting US prices of like $180 USD

Amazon: AOC 24G2



tabascosauz said:


> If nothing else, I guess I've got some free screws and very nice stop plugs for my rad...lol.
> 
> View attachment 226475


I've got an RV02 that would make a fine home for that rad if you stuck for ideas


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 25, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> Hardware Unboxed yt channel was quoting US prices of like $180 USD


For the 24G2? I got my C24G1 for $203 incl tax.



Athlonite said:


> VA are usually quite bright and I'd take that 250Nits with a large grain of salt usually they're much higher like 350 to 420 nits


How do I find out? Mine does seem to be more than 250, considering my old Dell IPS was also rated for 250 max.

By the way, I was able to take the edge off by reducing the color values by 10% each.

Don't know if it's a placebo or even spot-on color reproduction(a bit washed-out), but at least it's a bit milder now.

Red: 49 -> 44
Green: 37 -> 33
Blue: 36 -> 32


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 25, 2021)

Pfsense/home-assistant server due some love.






And 16gb of 



Also some extra homemade sensors though no idea what I will make yet.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 25, 2021)

That's a dual-gigabit NIC. So your server will now have 3 gigabit LAN ports?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 25, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> That's a dual-gigabit NIC. So your server will now have 3 gigabit LAN ports?


4 I only needed one extra really my server has 2 ports ,input output for pfsense and a port for home assistant/proxmox I could have set it up in vlans but I couldn't get into the pfsense cli once I installed it on proxmox. This is the lazy cheap way to do it think it cost about $8 and home-assistant/ pfsense only needs Gbe with my current 600/600 fibre package.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 25, 2021)

Most of what I buy nowadays is for other people's builds  and this is what I built yesterday based on Ryzen 5600G, 16Gb DDR4 2600Mhz and a very nice Aorus Elite B550M.
The heatsink clearance is very tight though and the customer is going to need a GPU for CAD, but financial restraints and crazy prices...you know the rest.
The Kingston Fury Beast RGB were all they had in stock, but they look pretty.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Most of what I buy nowadays is for other people's builds  and this is what I built yesterday based on Ryzen 5600G, 16Gb DDR4 2600Mhz and a very nice Aorus Elite B550M.
> The heatsink clearance is very tight though and the customer is going to need a GPU for CAD, but financial restraints and crazy prices...you know the rest.
> The Kingston Fury Beast RGB were all they had in stock, but they look pretty.
> View attachment 226555 View attachment 226556View attachment 226557View attachment 226558


How the hell did Gigabyte put that VRM heatsink so close to the CPU socket?  Also, the first RAM slot... Jesus! Nice otherwise.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 25, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> How the hell did Gigabyte put that VRM heatsink so close to the CPU socket?  Also, the first RAM slot... Jesus! Nice otherwise.


It's tight like a couple of mm, but fortunately they don't touch.


----------



## Deleted member 215115 (Nov 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> It's tight like a couple of mm, but fortunately they don't touch.


You might want to move the RAM to the correct slots (2-4).


----------



## Valantar (Nov 25, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Most of what I buy nowadays is for other people's builds  and this is what I built yesterday based on Ryzen 5600G, 16Gb DDR4 2600Mhz and a very nice Aorus Elite B550M.
> The heatsink clearance is very tight though and the customer is going to need a GPU for CAD, but financial restraints and crazy prices...you know the rest.
> The Kingston Fury Beast RGB were all they had in stock, but they look pretty.
> View attachment 226555 View attachment 226556View attachment 226557View attachment 226558


So:
Step 1: Unscrew the fan and shroud from the heatsink.
Step 2: Rotate this assembly 45 degrees clockwise.
Step 3: Screw it back into place.

Should solve your clearance issues, at least on the VRM side. Also, if need be, you can entirely remove that outer layer of the shroud by just unclipping it from underneath. It won't look as good, but it has no impact on functionality.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 25, 2021)

rares495 said:


> You might want to move the RAM to the correct slots (2-4).


Good point, fixed.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 25, 2021)

rares495 said:


> You might want to move the RAM to the correct slots (2-4).


Does it matter which RAM slots you use? I mean, motherboard manuals recommend slots 2-4, and I always do that, but does it actually make any difference?


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 25, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Does it matter which RAM slots you use? I mean, motherboard manuals recommend slots 2-4, and I always do that, but does it actually make any difference?



Yes daisy chain (which most boards are) will perform much worse if not fail to boot higher speeds entirely on the other two slots. They sit on the same "chain" of traces that lead to the ideal A2/B2 slots. Probably doesn't matter for 2666 but why keep it wrong if doing it right gives you a bit more cooler clearance too?


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 25, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Does it matter which RAM slots you use? I mean, motherboard manuals recommend slots 2-4, and I always do that, but does it actually make any difference?


I often wondered that and this is what the manual shows, but I don't know why.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Does it matter which RAM slots you use? I mean, motherboard manuals recommend slots 2-4, and I always do that, but does it actually make any difference?


With ryzen it helps, yes.

I've had boards that stopped on a POST screen and told me to move then, and my 2x32GB wouldn't boot on a few boards in 1-3 at 3600, but did at 2400


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Nov 26, 2021)

Upgraded to the bigger brother, for a damn good price (with some tradeins too) 
Might have some time getting used to the regular shape. It's been a while for me.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 26, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> For the 24G2? I got my C24G1 for $203 incl tax.
> 
> 
> How do I find out? Mine does seem to be more than 250, considering my old Dell IPS was also rated for 250 max.
> ...


this's the config that Hardware unboxed put out for this monitor 24G2 

Brightness: 42
Contrast: 50
Gamma: Gamma 1 
Colour Temp: R:45 G:50 B:42
Overdrive: Strong or Medium

Leave everything else at it Default setting 

I loaded that in and it seems like a nice choice of settings not to bright or dark and colours look good too 

but for yours you may need to just have a fiddle with it till you get it how you like it


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm too tired and lazy to post pictures after the long round trip to the closest Micro Center. I Left with an i7 12700K ($369), a Seasonic 850 watt Focus Gold Plus ($114) and a Samsung 980 Pro 1TB ($159). I hope Newegg gets more ASRock Z690 Steel Legend WiFi's in stock soon.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 26, 2021)

bobbybluz said:


> I'm too tired and lazy to post pictures after the long round trip to the closest Micro Center. I Left with an i7 12700K ($369), a Seasonic 850 watt Focus Gold Plus ($114) and a Samsung 980 Pro 1TB ($159). I hope Newegg gets more ASRock Z690 Steel Legend WiFi's in stock soon.



did they have any gpu's in stock at MSRP?  jayz2cents went to a microcenter a couple weeks ago and they had 3080 ti's for $1199... my mouth started drooling... wish i lived near one.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> did they have any gpu's in stock at MSRP?  jayz2cents went to a microcenter a couple weeks ago and they had 3080 ti's for $1199... my mouth started drooling... wish i lived near one.


I didn't look for GPU's but as they opened the door to let us in (I was there with the early crowd) a manager told everybody they didn't have any 3000 seriies GPU's in stock. I talked directly with ASRock a couple of weeks ago and was told they'd shipped a batch of the Z690 Steel Legend series boards to Micro Center's main distribution center but they didn't have any ASRock Z690 boards in stock at either of the two Chicago area stores. I have to wait for Arctic to send me the LGA 1700 mounting hardware for my Liquid Freezer II 360 I plan on using with the 12700K. Arctic demands you send proof of purchase of the CPU to get the hardware for free. Hopefully the mobos are back in stock by the time the mounting hardware arrives.


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 26, 2021)

I really, really love the Streacom BC1 which houses my current PC. But... having nothing for benching besides the basic K1ngp1n ATLAS bench stand sucks. So decided to buy another Streacom BC1 for the benching   Benching season is starting, ambient is dropping and the gloves are off, time for DICE binning and LN2 runs! The E8400 in the pics below will boot and verify 4,65GHz on an AIO so I'm quite curious about sub ambient results. Managed to scavenge another 8800 card so that's going to be murdered as well 



Mussels said:


> With ryzen it helps, yes.
> 
> I've had boards that stopped on a POST screen and told me to move then, and my 2x32GB wouldn't boot on a few boards in 1-3 at 3600, but did at 2400


I've had motherboards fail to post 2133 DIMM's installed in the wrong slots   Ryzen is REALLY finicky when it comes to RAM and slots.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 27, 2021)

Iceman pump-res showed up. Had to take it apart to clean the ghastly oily fingerprints all over the inside, but now it's ready and just waiting for its DDC. Also, low profile PCIe slot covers for my Lone L5 finally decided to show up after 5 months stuck in a black hole, I guess either Canada Post or CBSA suddenly "found" it in the back of the warehouse


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 27, 2021)

Some goodies arrived today, forgot to order a photocell but my outdoor weather sensor is almost done.  I threw in a switch for a spotlight on the main gate for good measure. 
Waiting for the other two sticks of ECC which should come tomorrow but the NIC is holding me up as there's no point in putting in the ram till that turns up.


And yes I'm making use of my cat cable offcuts.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bumped up from 2630v3s in my server.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 27, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> Bumped up from 2630v3s in my server.
> 
> View attachment 226770
> 
> View attachment 226772


Nice! 24c/48t of POWER!! What do you do with that rig?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! 24c/48t of POWER!! What do you do with that rig?



This is my production server, it runs a bunch of VMs like my site, documentation, DB, router, monitoring system etc.

This leaves me free to play with my cluster, which is 3 servers. I play with new tech on that, disaster recovery, security, and other stuff.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Nov 27, 2021)

Got an iPhone 13 Pro, I like it so far.


----------



## jallenlabs (Nov 27, 2021)

MOAR Optane.  I just cant get enough of these things.  LOL.


----------



## cst1992 (Nov 28, 2021)

How much(both things obviously)?


----------



## seth1911 (Nov 28, 2021)

2x 2GB


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 28, 2021)

It's been coming for months... I've been eyeing this cooler ever since I got my Silent Wings 3 case fans. I'm just in love with the silence and aesthetic design of be quiet! products. 





First impressions:

The ARGB connector is extremely dodgy. It doesn't sit properly and even the smallest movement bends the motherboard pins very easily. If I move the PC a little bit, the thing disconnects and I have to take the side panel off to reconnect it. I know it's not be quiet's fault as they're just following the standard, but the standard itself is crap. We need a new connector!
The Silent Loop 2 uses the same mounting mechanism as my old Shadow Rock LP, so I decided not to take the motherboard out, and use the SR LP's mounting parts (which aren't painted black like the SL2's bits are). The metal bits contrast the grey top of the pump unit nicely, imo (picture further down). 
As much as I love Arctic's MX-4, the MX-5 paste (or at least my tube) is utter shite. At first try, some transparent, watery thing came out, so I had to clean my CPU again and waste half of the tube on a piece of paper towel to get to the proper stuff. It's like mustard that's been sitting in your fridge for months. Considering that the paste just recently came out, and is rated for 8 years, this shouldn't happen. Even the paste itself is worse than the MX-4. Not in terms of cooling performance, but with it's application. It's extremely gluey and sticky which makes it hard to make a proper blob on the middle of the CPU without smearing the thing all over the socket. All in all: not recommended. If you need new paste, get the MX-4 instead. It's easier to apply, easier to clean, and just better overall.
The Silent Loop 2 works brilliantly. 91 °C max in Prime95 under a 200 W load on my 11700 is just nice.  It reached 100 °C and throttled with the Corsair H100i.
It seems that Corsair lied to me in their 280X product sheet: while it fits 2x 140 mm fans in the front, it does not fit a 280 radiator. A top mount is the only way.




Also, the first RAM module doesn't fit because of the AIO's tubing.  Now I have to use only 2 modules (16 GB) until I get some new RAM. I'm wondering whether I should get the Fury Beast or the Fury Beast RGB. Lighting effects would be nice, but I'm a bit scared that I'd have to install proprietary software to use it - even though the product page says that it works with motherboard software too.
And the final system (as of now):




Edit: I forgot to mention that I'm using my Silent Wings 3 Low Speed fans on the radiator instead of the supplied High Speed ones. As they both run from the CPU fan header with a splitter, I didn't want to put two 0.5 Amp fans on a 1 A rated header. The Low Speed ones only need 0.3 Amps each, so even under full load, they should be fine.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2021)

Generic ARGB extensions are often the key to success with loose ARGB fittings, and duct tape.

They really did goof up the connector as a standard... and AIO's need the hoses on the top.


----------



## Anoniem (Nov 28, 2021)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Got an iPhone 13 Pro, I like it so far.


High five same iPhone colour bro  

Man the Streacom BC1 is such a nice benching case. Rigid, lots of options and the rods used to secure GPU's can be used to mount fans if you're creative  Managed to snag some nice resistor kits for a few euro's that fixed my troubles with a GPU mem volt mod. I know this isn't entirely relevant, please excuse my off-topicness oh mighty mods.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 29, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> High five same iPhone colour bro
> 
> Man the Streacom BC1 is such a nice benching case. Rigid, lots of options and the rods used to secure GPU's can be used to mount fans if you're creative  Managed to snag some nice resistor kits for a few euro's that fixed my troubles with a GPU mem volt mod. I know this isn't entirely relevant, please excuse my off-topicness oh mighty mods.


It that a 65nm Core 2 Quad?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 29, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It's been coming for months... I've been eyeing this cooler ever since I got my Silent Wings 3 case fans. I'm just in love with the silence and aesthetic design of be quiet! products.
> 
> View attachment 226891
> 
> ...


CONGRATS MAN! good choice! 

Today i finished the work on my new case;




















_*it's so huge --- even the statue of liberty has its own place now.*_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2021)

Anoniem said:


> High five same iPhone colour bro
> 
> Man the Streacom BC1 is such a nice benching case. Rigid, lots of options and the rods used to secure GPU's can be used to mount fans if you're creative  Managed to snag some nice resistor kits for a few euro's that fixed my troubles with a GPU mem volt mod. I know this isn't entirely relevant, please excuse my off-topicness oh mighty mods.


Holy frosty Batman!


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Generic ARGB extensions are often the key to success with loose ARGB fittings, and duct tape.


I've got a splitter cable lying around somewhere - maybe I'll try if it's any more secure later.



Mussels said:


> and AIO's need the hoses on the top.


As it turned out, my case only fits 280 mm radiators on the top (despite the product description), so that's not a concern anymore. Good to know anyway. 



plastiscɧ said:


> CONGRATS MAN! good choice!
> 
> Today i finished the work on my new case;
> 
> ...


Cheers.  I was planning to buy it from December's salary, and I wish I didn't need new RAM, but oh well. 

Nice build! It's not every day that you see the statue of liberty inside a PC case.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2021)

Oh my god guys. Amazon are doing even WORSE now.





They didnt honour the price match, so that cost me $800

The rep on the phone has told me three times i get the refund AND get to keep the item, but has also said i need to return the item so uhh.... yeah. I'm getting instructions via email, so i can avoid whatever the hell was going on with that rep's confusion.

Edit: email clarified, seller has until the 1st december to sort something out, if they dont THEN i keep it and get a refund


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 29, 2021)

everyone: don't forget to flush it a few times with diluted vinegar and water
everyone else: flush it 4 times with vinegar diluted in hot water and another 3 with distilled water
me: has to flush the 280mm XT45v2 a total of 11 goddamn times before it's truly clean

now I can't feel my arms anymore

but it's pretty, I guess


----------



## RealKGB (Nov 29, 2021)

iPhone 7 256GB, upgrading from an iPhone 6S 16GB.



Very excited as I won’t have to worry about running out of space for at least a year, and it’s not running iOS 15!

EDIT:
Why a 7?
Jailbreaking.
Anything A7-A11 (so 5S-X) has a permanent exploit for jailbreaking, which comes in the form of checkra1n. The 5S and 6 were capped at iOS 12, but the 6S onward can run up to iOS 15.
Currently iOS 15 has no public jailbreaks, as if you tamper with the root files the phone doesn't boot. Theoretically you could boot the phone _then_ mess with root files but if your phone turns off before disabling the root changes your phone's screwed and you have to factory reset it.
iOS 14, on the other hand, is fully checkra1nable.
Now I could get an X. But I like having a home button.
So we move to the 8. But with iOS 14 and A11, you have to disable all security to jailbreak with checkra1n. So no passcode, no Touch ID, no Face ID, etc.
And thus we arrive at the 7.
I got the 256GB version because I will stick 100GB (at least) of music on there and I don't want to hit a wall with 128GB. The 256GB ended up being cheaper too since I got it for $96.67 instead of the ~$140 that the 128GB models go for. 
Now my dream phone is the iPhone 7S - iPhone 7 housing, headphone jack, iPhone 12 Mini camera setup, 1080p display, jailbroken iOS installs. But it doesn't exist so what can ya do.
Maybe if my Raptoreum ends up making me super rich I'll commission Apple to make it or something.
Probably not.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 29, 2021)

Splurged on the Asus nvme enclosure, took some grinding on the screw with the dremel to get the lid to close. They manufactured it to fit the screw minus the ssd, with the ssd the screw prevents the lid from closing, every review says the same so if you buy one be aware you need a replacement screw or to grind down the included one.




Transfer speeds are retarded over usb-c. One 8gb file transfer back and forth.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Splurged on the Asus nvme enclosure, took some grinding on the screw with the dremel to get the lid to close. They manufactured it to fit the screw minus the ssd, with the ssd the screw prevents the lid from closing, every review says the same so if you buy one be aware you need a replacement screw or to grind down the included one.
> 
> View attachment 227050View attachment 227045
> View attachment 227046
> ...


2.57GB?

Isn't that just a 10Gb enclosure? That may be a cached speed


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> 2.57GB?
> 
> Isn't that just a 10Gb enclosure? That may be a cached speed


This. Those transfer rates are likely the copy buffer doing it's job before offloading the file to the drive. Tring a file of 50GB or 60GB and the true copy speed should be shown.


----------



## oobymach (Nov 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> 2.57GB?
> 
> Isn't that just a 10Gb enclosure? That may be a cached speed


Yeah I think it is a 10gigabit max speed but I got the same fast copy with a renamed 5gb file.

I copied 15gb from my movies folder and it went a bit slower.


----------



## r9 (Nov 30, 2021)

Tester68 kb, Jwick white switches and Hitime pbt keycaps.
Tape mod, cut and lubed stubs and coin weight mod.
Total cost $75.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 30, 2021)

I wanted the Aquacomputer Dr. Drop because it was like 30% cheaper..........but of course it's out of stock when I need it. So the EK leak tester will have to do.

Finished putting together the loop and doing a quick air leak test before I fill. 30 minutes and the needle hasn't moved a micron - phew


----------



## Yraggul666 (Nov 30, 2021)

This baby came in a few days ago, didn't have the time to post.
NO more canned air for me, oh no no no

And yeah, i wanted the V.2 550W Black one but in this piss poor excuse of a country that i live in they don't have it;
got the Original 500W White one from a neighbouring country etailer.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 30, 2021)

Yraggul said:


> This baby came in a few days ago, didn't have the time to post.
> NO more canned air for me, oh no no no
> 
> And yeah, i wanted the V.2 550W Black one but in this piss poor excuse of a country that i live in they don't have it;
> got the Original 500W White one from a neighbouring country etailer.


Please don't remind me of the things I have to buy. I've spent enough money until Christmas already.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Nov 30, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Please don't remind me of the things I have to buy. I've spent enough money until Christmas already.


If it makes you feel any better i'm not done buying all the things i need either...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 30, 2021)

I splurged out again today



No more clunky soldering station for me, sadly the pinecil isn't available here so I went for the old trusty.
Need to pimp out the firmware when I get it and I have a stack of thermostats to macgyver for central control over the air conditioning from my server when it comes.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 30, 2021)

Yraggul said:


> This baby came in a few days ago, didn't have the time to post.
> NO more canned air for me, oh no no no
> 
> And yeah, i wanted the V.2 550W Black one but in this piss poor excuse of a country that i live in they don't have it;
> got the Original 500W White one from a neighbouring country etailer.


I have that exact unit, and I've been very happy with it. Loud AF, but that's expected. Does what it says on the box! Only minor annoyance is that the shape is rather impractical for storage.


----------



## Braegnok (Nov 30, 2021)

I've snapped off at least one GPU water block standoff over the years building custom loops, it's a sickening feeling going for that last little bit,.. than snap! 

Decided to take the guess work out of tightening my water-cooling hardware screws.

Bought the new EK-Loop Torque Screwdriver-0.6Nm. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-loop-torque-screwdriver-0-6nm


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 30, 2021)

Braegnok said:


> I've snapped off at least one GPU water block standoff over the years building custom loops, it's a sickening feeling going for that last little bit,.. than snap!
> 
> Decided to take the guess work out of tightening my water-cooling hardware screws.
> 
> ...


Oooh! That looks great!! I mean my EK block just has thumb screws but I’m definitely bad at over tightening screws…
Ecit: Bought one too seeing as it’s on sale


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 30, 2021)

Yraggul said:


> This baby came in a few days ago, didn't have the time to post.
> NO more canned air for me, oh no no no
> 
> And yeah, i wanted the V.2 550W Black one but in this piss poor excuse of a country that i live in they don't have it;
> got the Original 500W White one from a neighbouring country etailer.


Wow, prices on amazon really went up since last time I checked. They used to be listed for €60-70 now they're €105.


----------



## r9 (Nov 30, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I splurged out again today
> View attachment 227088
> No more clunky soldering station for me, sadly the pinecil isn't available here so I went for the old trusty.
> Need to pimp out the firmware when I get it and I have a stack of thermostats to macgyver for central control over the air conditioning from my server when it comes.


I have a rework station that I rarely ever use and still want to get one of these.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 30, 2021)

r9 said:


> I have a rework station that I rarely ever use and still want to get one of these.


If they're available go for the pinecil it's pretty much identical to the ts100 with the big difference that it has usb-c rather than micro and can use it for 20v 60w power as well as the power jack meaning it can run straight from a power bank designed to charge laptops which is pretty damn handy.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 30, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> If they're available go for the pinecil it's pretty much identical to the ts100 with the big difference that it has usb-c rather than micro and can use it for 20v 60w power as well as the power jack meaning it can run straight from a power bank designed to charge laptops which is pretty damn handy.


I got the Pinecil a while back, so far I've barely had a chance to try it out, but it seems very good. Love the choice of USB-C or DC barrel jack connections, and the iron seems to perform well. The main reason I got that over the ts100 or ts80 was the neat factor of having a RISC-V soldering iron  But when I got mine it was both cheaper ($25! That's crazy!) and came from a more reliable source than the myriad ebay/aliexpress sellers for the TS100/80.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Nov 30, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Wow, prices on amazon really went up since last time I checked. They used to be listed for €60-70 now they're €105.


I don't know about that, i don't even have an amazon acc, i bought mine from iPon and it was 300lei/60-65€ with delivery included.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 30, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I got the Pinecil a while back, so far I've barely had a chance to try it out, but it seems very good. Love the choice of USB-C or DC barrel jack connections, and the iron seems to perform well.


I'm currently playing about with esp 32 kits everywhere around the house doing home automation so having something small and mobile is a priority wish I could have grabbed a pinecil but they just weren't available as alot of choice opensource stuff seems to be here. I've been looking at the pi4 compute modules to run some tensorflow stuff but the price is just too crazy compared to the UK. I also picked up one of these today in the hope I can control the AC,TV and amp in my office from my home assistant.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 30, 2021)

Yraggul said:


> I don't know about that, i don't even have an amazon acc, i bought mine from iPon and it was 300lei/60-65€ with delivery included.


Yeah, they are available locally for pretty much the same price. V2 is like €10 more.


----------



## neopolaris (Nov 30, 2021)

I got a refurbished Gen2 HP mv5140 to mess around with.  It's got 2 SATA 7200 rpm 500GB drives and can be run as raid.  Not as sophicated as a newer NAS, but it's kinda cool.


----------



## RealKGB (Nov 30, 2021)

MacBook9,1, or a MacBook Retina (Early 2016).


Spoiler











It is the Core m3 model and only 256GB of storage, but that's plenty for what I'll use it for.
Was free too!


----------



## freeagent (Dec 1, 2021)

Nothing too crazy.. got a 10 port pwm fan hub to annoy my family with, molex powered.. and a 128Gb 400 mb/s usb schtick for even faster windows installs


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2021)

Braegnok said:


> I've snapped off at least one GPU water block standoff over the years building custom loops, it's a sickening feeling going for that last little bit,.. than snap!
> 
> Decided to take the guess work out of tightening my water-cooling hardware screws.
> 
> ...


Wow, so it only tightens to a set amount?

That's freakin awesome


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 1, 2021)

Ordered a set of G.Skill Ram.
16GB (2X8) f4-3600C18-GVK
Not the fastest Ram available but cheap and good enough for the old system it's going to be used in, 5th/ 6th Gen Intel Motherboard.


----------



## phill (Dec 1, 2021)

Well I thought I had made a good buy from Amazon as I've been sorting out a few things on the Homeserver and making sure I've got all the space I need and so on - More Exos drives found in the UK this time instead of the US and they where £269 each, so I grabbed 4..........



Nicely wrapped I guess like any Amazon package, but then a closer look.....



Barracuda??  Ummmm....  Barracuda the new Exos drives now!?!?!?  As soon as I saw that, back on to Amazon, return!!!   Looking even more closely at the boxes and the labels on them, can you spot something that doesn't belong???.......

Still, about the only other 'techy' thing I bought was this.....

   

Little air purifier for the PC Room and upstairs but think at the moment it's doing more work in the PC room than anywhere lol    Had it a bit over a week now, been running 24/7, hardly uses any power, 18w on the lowest speed (barely can hear it - and that's not just because I'm getting older either  ) and when on the night time mode, it drops down to 16w power usage, so I'm pretty chuffed with it being so quiet and doing a decent job.  I need to take the filter out just to see what it's like after a week of running, so if I make it home in good time tomorrow after work, I'll be checking up on it  

No real plans for anything big now, got to track down some more Exos drives for the server but otherwise.....  Well, I think we are all ok for the moment!!    Enough hardware to play about with so just need to get a few more things up and running for when we get some sun and we can use some more PCs on during the day    I think I'm lacking in PSUs at the moment, so might grab some if I see some at a good price


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 1, 2021)

phill said:


> View attachment 227261
> 
> Barracuda??  Ummmm....  Barracuda the new Exos drives now!?!?!?  As soon as I saw that, back on to Amazon, return!!!   Looking even more closely at the boxes and the labels on them, can you spot something that doesn't belong???.......


The 4TB model number?  Good grief. That's outright fraud.  Assuming the seller wasn't Amazon?


----------



## Valantar (Dec 1, 2021)

phill said:


> Barracuda??  Ummmm....  Barracuda the new Exos drives now!?!?!?  As soon as I saw that, back on to Amazon, return!!!   Looking even more closely at the boxes and the labels on them, can you spot something that doesn't belong???.......


4TB model number, and am I seeing this wrong or do the packages look like they've been opened and then re-sealed?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm so glad it's not just me with my 4TB PCI-E SSD getting that crap, you're getting the same crap too!

Did you confirm what was in the boxes, in case they re-used old boxes for Exos drives?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 1, 2021)

Ordered a new 3rd party USB A - Lightning cable. My current similar one is still kickin' with some tape.

Nothing special there so no unboxing or anything coming. just a cable ^^


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 2, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> The 4TB model number?  Good grief. That's outright fraud.  Assuming the seller wasn't Amazon?


Well I guess 4 of them does add up to 16TB


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 2, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Well I guess 4 of them does add up to 16TB


Too early


----------



## phill (Dec 2, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> The 4TB model number?  Good grief. That's outright fraud.  Assuming the seller wasn't Amazon?





Valantar said:


> 4TB model number, and am I seeing this wrong or do the packages look like they've been opened and then re-sealed?





Mussels said:


> I'm so glad it's not just me with my 4TB PCI-E SSD getting that crap, you're getting the same crap too!
> 
> Did you confirm what was in the boxes, in case they re-used old boxes for Exos drives?


I never even opened the boxes to see what was in them, if the labels are telling me they are 2 different times, possibly 3, them me thinks whatever is inside there isn't going to be good or right lol  

Sent them back, ordered some more drives from my normal place, they had them knocked down from £385 or £390 to £287, so that'll do...  Hopefully the replacements/new right ones, should be here tomorrow 


Caring1 said:


> Well I guess 4 of them does add up to 16TB


Close I guess but no cigar!!     If there was a  button, I'd have used that instead of the  one for that comment!!  

Trouble is, I've already got 6 4TB WD Reds, so the Barracuda's come whatever they are, aren't really cutting it anyways!


----------



## bobbybluz (Dec 2, 2021)

I finally was able to buy an ASRock Z690 Steel Legend WiFi from Newegg this morning. I wonder if I got the only one they had? They weren't even included in the ASRock Z690 listings; I had an item number I got off Newegg's Canadian site and used that to look it up on the USA site. I put a link to it on my desktop and was checking a few times a day for the past two weeks to see if any were in stock. They didn't have any last night but when I checked at 10 a.m. CST today they said they did. As soon as I bought it I checked again and they're back out of stock. No UPS tracking number yet but my credit card has been charged.

I also got an invoice today from Arctic for the LGA 1700 mounting hardware for the LF II 360 AIO that's going on the new 12700K I'll be using with that new mobo. It looks like Arctic is shipping it from Germany. With a little luck the board and bracket will arrive on the same day.

12-2 update: I have a UPS tracking # now.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 2, 2021)

I've sorted out my memory clearance issues with a pair of Kingston Fury Beast RGB 3200 MHz modules (2x 16 GB each). XMP was enabled by default and ASUS Aura detected the RGB without even opening Armoury Crate. Everything is plug 'n' play by the strict sense of the word. This is why I've always loved Kingston memory. Also, I think it matches the theme of my TUF motherboard nicely.  

P.S.: UK forum members - does anybody need a kit of 4x 8 GB 3200 MHz Fury Beast (non-RGB) RAM?


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 2, 2021)

Why do I read that as furry beast.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 2, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Why do I read that as furry beast.


Catchy name, isn't it?


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 2, 2021)

G303 Shroud Edition


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 2, 2021)

Got a Logitech G920 and a 16GB Crucial Ballistix 3600mhz kit


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2021)

Upgrading the 3900X cruncher soon...


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 2, 2021)

It´s not a TI, but a EVGA RTX 3080 FTW3 ULTRA is not so bad to have, specielly when it replace a GTX 1660 SUPER. Now next is to pull 1660 SUPER out and in with the RTX 3080.
.











want to see more of this card and my project build. You can follow it here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tomgang´s-project-2-systems-in-1-case-all-air-cooled.283169/


----------



## HammerON (Dec 2, 2021)

Great GPU!  I have enjoyed mine.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 2, 2021)

HammerON said:


> Great GPU!  I have enjoyed mine.


Yeah deffently. I had a EVGA GTX 1080 TI GAMING and that was a great and stable card. I was mostly after Asus RTX 3080 strix, but they are so exspensive. The EVGA card is great alternative solution.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 2, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Yeah deffently. I had a EVGA GTX 1080 TI GAMING and that was a great and stable card. I was mostly after Asus RTX 3080 strix, but they are so exspensive. The EVGA card is great alternative solution.


I love my 3070 FTW3.  I really think EVGAs small 3090 batch issue with New World spoiled the reputation of their other very great cards.


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 2, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I love my 3070 FTW3.  I really think EVGAs small 3090 batch issue with New World spoiled the reputation of their other very great cards.


Yeah properly. But the EVGA GTX 1080 TI i had ran just fine and EVGA is else one of the best manufactors out there. I would chose EVGA over many others for sure.


----------



## witkazy (Dec 2, 2021)

Wacky times ,either you can't buy anything or buying S21(xmass gift for my kid) gets you free tablet   



I just might pick up reading stuff again who would know?


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 2, 2021)

Division face for my Galaxy Watch 3 and it's free.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 2, 2021)

witkazy said:


> Wacky times ,either you can't buy anything or buying S21(xmass gift for my kid) gets you free tablet
> View attachment 227361
> I just might pick up reading stuff again who would know?


I tried reading on a tablet back at uni. The backlight gave me headaches. An e-book reader is a lot more comfortable, imo.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 2, 2021)

I can't get over how good this block looks. Dare I say I like it more than the Signature V2 Intel block's looks.


----------



## chrcoluk (Dec 3, 2021)

Brought a 1TB 980 pro on black Friday sale, discount was immense (same price I paid for 970 evo), however I have no idea how I will use it.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 3, 2021)

More packages arrived today.  This is not the CPU (a 3960X) that is going in this build.  I bought it as I couldn't find a good deal on a 3970X.  However, I did find one and it is on its way!


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 3, 2021)

HammerON said:


> More packages arrived today.  This is not the CPU (a 3960X) that is going in this build.  I bought it as I couldn't find a good deal on a 3970X.  However, I did find one and it is on its way!
> View attachment 227417


Nice.  Though I admit, it's weird to see "Gaming" on the box of a TRX40 motherboard.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2021)

Ah yes, ye olde threadripper gaming system


With only 144MB cache, are you sure it'll be okay?


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 3, 2021)

Got a second one today for £27 off gumtree. You cannot get these anymore and if you can at secondhand you looking at 75 upwards. I do not think the guy knew this and it's hardly been used.


----------



## Quigly (Dec 3, 2021)

WD SN550 500GB NVME  off Amazon and an ORICO 2.5" USB 3.1 enclosure from newegg .

NVME is in its target destination with win11 and crunching away at WCG

The ORICO enclosure is going to house a 250gb SAMSUNG 860 PRO SSD for RPI4 projects. Cheap and flimsy but transfer speeds in windows are as you'd expect without heating up too much (despite being plastic)
The current SATA to USB adapter was causing issues as it forced bend on the SATA connector of any drive it was plugged into and required me to disable UAS.

I ordinarily have it double side taped to the bottom of the RPI4 enclosure which is itself attached to the back of the monitor. I'm hoping this one works fine with linux out of the box and doesn't require blacklisting. Still a bit of a gable as I don't know what chip is in it. The die have been rolled, I'll need to take it for a test drive to find out.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 3, 2021)

£699 from scan uk, but applied for the £75 cashback from Asus


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 3, 2021)

*My BELOVED CAT made me decide to buy another (black) one!*


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 3, 2021)

Bit the bullet, got one of these on the way:



			https://www.performance-pcs.com/water-cooling/water-blocks/water-blocks-vga/bitspower-brizo-vga-water-block-for-nvidia-geforce-rtx-2070-bp-vg2070rd-d.html
		






Taking apart the FE is going to suck big time


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 4, 2021)

Pretty sure I didn't post these yet...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2021)

Do de doo, guess who got a WD AN1500 1TB for free

They overcharged, sent the wrong item three times and after i mentioned that i've been paying interest and fees for all this (and a $300 item that charged $800) they just said "woops, refund and keep item"

Guess i better reboot and see how she goes in an x4 slot first? With a mere 1TB, i may not care about using an x8 slot (which would feed off my GPU)







So, free and in she goes














2x SN730 vs 1x SN850

PCI-E 3.0 x4 vs NVME 4.0 x4




Moved up, speeds did not increase as much as they were meant to
To take this shot, i slid the window from AS SSD over into reality, before taking the photo


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 4, 2021)

@Mussels  holy crap is that bad sag on you GPU or just bad perspective on the pic


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> @Mussels  holy crap is that bad sag on you GPU or just bad perspective on the pic


Hey i'm nearly 40, things start to sag a little (Perspective/angle of shot, went a little fisheye)


I need to decide if going from 3.2GB/s -> 5.8GB/s (wheres my advertised 6.4??) is worth the GPU dropping to x8


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Hey i'm nearly 40, things start to sag a little (Perspective/angle of shot, went a little fisheye)


yeah wait till your 50+ like me sagging is the least of the worries LOL


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> yeah wait till your 50+ like me sagging is the least of the worries LOL


as the sagmeister, would you reduce GPU sag or SSD sag?

Speeds, i mean speeds

(and according to w1zz, 8x @4.0 is not really slowing anything)


----------



## Shrek (Dec 4, 2021)

An LED desk lamp from a charity store.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 5, 2021)

Got this gizmo on Black Friday. Stereo speakers, running Android TV. Weighs only 900g and the battery is supposed to be good for up to 4 hours. Bought it for work, but will hopefully see some play at home too.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2021)

Oh thats an interesting little party trick

Is the HDMI out, or in?


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oh thats an interesting little party trick
> 
> Is the HDMI out, or in?


It's an input. Projection size is up to 150".


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2021)

HDMI in, it can be used by anything for a projector
HDMI out, it can be used with a TV when projectors not needed

I saw a good use for both options


----------



## freeagent (Dec 5, 2021)

That cup is pretty sweet too


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 5, 2021)

Recently purchased in the last 8 days (in order):

*1. Used gaming build 9700K / 2080 TI / 32GB: *








						Could you put a price on this USED build?
					

It's been used for 2-3 years for gaming (casual) and cryto/stock trading. No mining. No overclocking. The seller hasn't disclosed a price.  I don't have much other info on it but have all the freedom in the world to check it out, test it out, compare specs, etc. According to him it works a...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




*2. Used GTX 660: *for only £20 from the same seller above. A replacement for work/casual multi-screening when I sell my 1080 TI

*3. Canon TS5050 printer: *My second one... old model but dirty cheap ink refills. 2 years gone and the first ones still going solid

*4. 4TB Crucial MX500 SSD:* https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/samsung-870-qvo-4-tb-your-thoughts.289561/#post-4659976

*5. Cusheen 24pcs toilet rolls & curtain hooks *(well it took "technology" to produce them, so it counts lol)

EDIT: BTW - GREAT THREAD!! Ive always been curious what people buy nowadays. I don't really keep up with new tech/gadgets/etc hence i'm sure this thread will be fun and useful.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2021)

Anne pro 2 keyboard


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 5, 2021)

Athlonite said:


> yeah wait till your 50+ like me sagging is the least of the worries LOL


Young puppies wait till you are 60 it's even worse





Never been one that big into fancy keyboards so got these for logitech mechanical keyboard to give it a go. Logitech G512 now looking better


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Do de doo, guess who got a WD AN1500 1TB for free
> 
> They overcharged, sent the wrong item three times and after i mentioned that i've been paying interest and fees for all this (and a $300 item that charged $800) they just said "woops, refund and keep item"
> 
> ...


Congrats! I need to figure out how to make a deal like that myself! 

And you need some RGB syncing software. 



Mussels said:


> as the sagmeister, would you reduce GPU sag or SSD sag?
> 
> Speeds, i mean speeds
> 
> (and according to w1zz, 8x @4.0 is not really slowing anything)


SSD speed is overrated, imo. I've tried SATA 3, PCI-e 3.0 x4 and 4.0 x4 as my boot/game drive, and never felt any difference. I'm currently using my SATA 3 drive as boot drive only because it's easy to swap it if it dies, and my system is fast as ever.


----------



## MrAMD (Dec 5, 2021)

New block came in. The wait for DDR5 continues


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Congrats! I need to figure out how to make a deal like that myself!
> 
> And you need some RGB syncing software.
> 
> ...


It auto syncs with my razer software, actually. Pointless but pretty... Killing floor 2 makes the PC go flashy flashy!



Kovoet said:


> Young puppies wait till you are 60 it's even worse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the kingston hyperX doubleshot puddies, they look **identical** to those, same font and everything
Due to razer having a single bottom mounted LED, i didnt use the top row as it looked dull from certain angles
(Scuse the fingerprints, kid uses this for modded GTA V and among us)


And because this thread is all about showing off, i do own two of these, and the second has the razer white PBT keycaps so i can swap them around as i feel like it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2021)

ordered case and a 360 to go with my 280


----------



## AsRock (Dec 6, 2021)

Picked up a Yamaha TSR-5830, some one had dropped it and was selling it for $40 so i had to get it.

One of the sellers pictures, knock out a few dents and working like new .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2021)

AsRock said:


> Picked up a Yamaha TSR-5830, some one had dropped it and was selling it for $40 so i had to get it.
> 
> One of the sellers pictures, knock out a few dents and working like new .
> 
> View attachment 227785



Nice for 40 quid


----------



## AsRock (Dec 6, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Nice for 40 quid



Yeah it's going be my backup if my 677 fails or i end up needing HDCP2 2.2, which be a while as LG are being dicks with the warranty of my monitor.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It auto syncs with my razer software, actually. Pointless but pretty... Killing floor 2 makes the PC go flashy flashy!


The point is (in my opinion) to avoid rainbow puke. A single solid colour that I sometimes change as my mood changes gets the job done.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2021)

USPS delivered this beauty today!


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 6, 2021)

Jelly. I want one for bitwig my Xeon chuggs like a nursing home on heavy synth patches!!


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 6, 2021)

Disassembled the accursed demon of diabolical cooler design - also known as 2060 Super Founders Edition, prepping for waterblock tomorrow.

To be sure, it is a royal pain in the ass, but honestly not unmanageable at all for a remotely skilled set of hands. GN Steve's methodology was a bit rigid when it came to separating the baseplate from the heatsink, no need for ratcheting 90 degree driver - w1zz seems to have done a smarter job, but Steve's video was an invaluable resource.

The reference PCB (which this one is technically if it had the 8-pin in the right place) isn't even that bad, the EVGA cards prove that. But Nvidia just couldn't leave it well enough alone.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 6, 2021)

Decided the cable management outside the case needed work too.


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Disassembled the accursed demon of diabolical cooler design - also known as 2060 Super Founders Edition, prepping for waterblock tomorrow.
> 
> To be sure, it is a royal pain in the ass, but honestly not unmanageable at all for a remotely skilled set of hands. GN Steve's methodology was a bit rigid when it came to separating the baseplate from the heatsink, no need for ratcheting 90 degree driver - w1zz seems to have done a smarter job, but Steve's video was an invaluable resource.
> 
> ...


It never stops to amaze me how big the TU106 - Turing's mid-range variant is compared to previous xx6 series chips. It's also strange that the 2060 Super's chip variant got the 410 suffix instead of 350 or something.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 6, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> It never stops to amaze me how big the TU106 - Turing's mid-range variant is compared to previous xx6 series chips. It's also strange that the 2060 Super's chip variant got the 410 suffix instead of 350 or something.


Just goes to show how GPU model naming has shifted overall over the past few generations. The GTX16/RTX20 split made this extra visible, but it's still there today, just subsumed into the ever-expanding product stacks of GPU makers, alongside the massively widened price span of GPUs. Even disregarding the ongoing supply crisis, the ceiling for GPU prices has been rapidly lifting for years, and they need more SKUs to fill those price points, which inevitably lifts naming tiers higher than previously - you can't get a higher digit than 9, after all, while lower digits are mostly unused. Of course the addition of RT cores plus a relatively low density node served to make Turing really huge on top of that. This is part of why I think we'll never again see the $200 6-tier GPU from either brand, sadly. I just hope whatever slots into that price point has the performance to be an actual upgrade over previous generations.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 6, 2021)

Tbf the 2060S' one of the best 6(0)-series GPUs ever (it's basically a 2070), so yeah xd
Guess Jensen's not making that mistake ever again, hence the lackluster 3060


----------



## Rithsom (Dec 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Disassembled the accursed demon of diabolical cooler design - also known as 2060 Super Founders Edition, prepping for waterblock tomorrow.
> 
> The reference PCB (which this one is technically if it had the 8-pin in the right place) isn't even that bad, the EVGA cards prove that. But Nvidia just couldn't leave it well enough alone.
> 
> View attachment 227804



Since I went through the same pain of putting a waterblock on a 2060 Super, I must ask: what do you plan on doing about that 8-pin power connector that is hanging off of the PCB? Pretty much every waterblock available for the 2060S/2070 FE is only as long as the PCB itself. Unless you do some soldering work, that connector will stick out awkwardly.

I installed a Corsair Hydro X Series waterblock on my 2060S. As you can see in the pictures below, the block has a dedicated cutout for the 8-pin in case I wanted to re-solder it directly to the PCB. But the block also has an opening on the end in case I wanted to leave the 8-pin alone. I went with the latter route because I was not comfortable with soldering.

After installing the card in my system, I bent the 8-pin down because it was getting in the way of my reservoir. The end result isn't ideal, but it doesn't look horrible, I guess. I'm curious to see what you do.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Since I went through the same pain of putting a waterblock on a 2060 Super, I must ask: what do you plan on doing about that 8-pin power connector that is hanging off of the PCB? Pretty much every waterblock available for the 2060S/2070 FE is only as long as the PCB itself. Unless you do some soldering work, that connector will stick out awkwardly.
> 
> I installed a Corsair Hydro X Series waterblock on my 2060S. As you can see in the pictures below, the block has a dedicated cutout for the 8-pin in case I wanted to re-solder it directly to the PCB. But the block also has an opening on the end in case I wanted to leave the 8-pin alone. I went with the latter route because I was not comfortable with soldering.
> 
> ...



Is that CPU and GPU on a single 140mm? radiator. How does that do?


----------



## Rithsom (Dec 6, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Is that CPU and GPU on a single 140mm? radiator. How does that do?



Yes. And it does surprisingly well, considering! During gaming, the GPU sits at around 55 degrees on average. The CPU averages around 70. The water temp stays below 45 degrees at all times.

I would've used a 240mm instead of a 140mm radiator, but I didn't have enough clearance to install one due to my motherboard.


----------



## Anoniem (Dec 6, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Yes. And it does surprisingly well, considering! During gaming, the GPU sits at around 55 degrees on average. The CPU averages around 70. The water temp stays below 45 degrees at all times.
> 
> I would've used a 240mm instead of a 140mm radiator, but I didn't have enough clearance to install one due to my motherboard.


It is a rather tricky situation considering that in this config you can't mount a 240mm on the front either with pump/res bracket. I'm pretty surprised by how well it handles your config. The 2700x and 2060 Super don't pull that much power but both combined it's still ~300-330 watts when they are maxed out. Should be around 230-270 watts depending on the game, nice work man!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Since I went through the same pain of putting a waterblock on a 2060 Super, I must ask: what do you plan on doing about that 8-pin power connector that is hanging off of the PCB? Pretty much every waterblock available for the 2060S/2070 FE is only as long as the PCB itself. Unless you do some soldering work, that connector will stick out awkwardly.
> 
> I installed a Corsair Hydro X Series waterblock on my 2060S. As you can see in the pictures below, the block has a dedicated cutout for the 8-pin in case I wanted to re-solder it directly to the PCB. But the block also has an opening on the end in case I wanted to leave the 8-pin alone. I went with the latter route because I was not comfortable with soldering.
> 
> ...



What about 240 rad on front and res on backplate next to MB?


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 6, 2021)

@Rithsom damn, respect! And with the leaky XG7 no less  

The Bitspower block is the same length as the FE cooler because it reuses the FE backplate (gorgeous!). The block includes a large spacer that fills the void from the end of the PCB to the end of the card, which has a cutout for the pigtail, and supposedly a locking notch to keep the connector in place.

The chonky Alphacool block also basically has the same accommodations for the pigtail (although it also has the reference cutout so it looks kinda weird). The Bykski block also has a notched cutout to securely hold the pigtail at the end of the card, integrated directly into the plexi on the main block, but no backplate I think.

The Corsair block unfortunately forces you to either hang it off the end of the card, or do this super risky folding maneuver to bring it into the reference hole. I am only aware of a single other guy who documented his FE + XG7 experience on the web, you can browse some of his reddit posts showing off the folded over connector:









						anonikker (u/anonikker) - Reddit
					

u/anonikker:




					www.reddit.com
				








(not my photo and not my rig)

My parts are out for delivery today, so hopefully stay tuned for some photos.


----------



## Rithsom (Dec 6, 2021)

Tigger said:


> What about 240 rad on front and res on backplate next to MB?



@Anoniem basically nailed it. I cannot fit a rad and fans on the front mesh and simultaneously have a res anywhere in that area. Not to mention that the holes on the back wall do not line up with my res support.



tabascosauz said:


> @Rithsom damn, respect! And with the leaky XG7 no less
> 
> The Bitspower block is the same length as the FE cooler because it reuses the FE backplate (gorgeous!). The block includes a large spacer that fills the void from the end of the PCB to the end of the card, which has a cutout for the pigtail, and supposedly a locking notch to keep the connector in place.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I wasn't aware of all of those waterblock options from Bitspower, Alphacool, and Bykski. It's been almost two years since I installed mine, so maybe options were limited at the time.

And yeah, hopefully my Corsair block doesn't leak any time soon! When I saw JayzTwoCents' video on the matter, I freaked out so much, lol.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 6, 2021)

My 970 Evo Pro is gonna be jealous my games are getting the Gen4 love


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @Rithsom damn, respect! And with the leaky XG7 no less
> 
> The Bitspower block is the same length as the FE cooler because it reuses the FE backplate (gorgeous!). The block includes a large spacer that fills the void from the end of the PCB to the end of the card, which has a cutout for the pigtail, and supposedly a locking notch to keep the connector in place.
> 
> ...


 V nice, but where's the drain valve?


----------



## Remeca (Dec 6, 2021)

Replacement for a 2016 Samsung Tab A 10.1, which only got up to Android 8.1, a Samsung Tab A7 lite. 










Used for Netflix, casual gaming and looking up recipes.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 6, 2021)

Tigger said:


> V nice, but where's the drain valve?



not mine lol, that's the redditor with the creative 8-pin routing in the XG7 block

mine will be re-finished soon after I waterblock my card today


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 6, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> not mine lol, that's the redditor with the creative 8-pin routing in the XG7 block
> 
> mine will be re-finished soon after I waterblock my card today



looking forward to seeing it.

I'll be posting pics of mine tomorrow as the o11D XL is coming tomorrow along with the EK PE 360 rad


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 7, 2021)

Got some quick pics for y'all curious about the Bitspower block. The build is back together in the Cerb X now, but not as clean as the CPU-only loop in the Cerb.

When trying to work on the super short res-GPU run, I tore some of the threads out of the res outlet (stainless backplate but the threads are in the acetal body). Not an issue in the end as the fittings still tightened fine and everything is tested air-tight and water-tight - but I reckon the next time I have to strip this rig down and rebuild for whatever reason, probably won't be able to use this res again.






 



Can't complain about these temps though. Some quick Insurgency Sandstorm, 1440p capped at 120fps. On air would usually be at about 72.5C, 180W, ~1780MHz, same undervolt curve as usual. Under water it hangs around the 40C mark and clocks stay at ~1995MHz.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 7, 2021)

wow, thats some gain (in boost) from putting a GPU on water


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2021)

GPU's always benefit from water cooling imo. my 980 ti is 54c max at 100% at 1507 core.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2021)

Selaya said:


> wow, thats some gain (in boost) from putting a GPU on water


I was farting about with my GTX1080 last night, stock clock is 1600Mhz

It auto boosts to 2150Mhz, just because it's at 35C at full load. 
Some GPU generations are temp limited, some power limited


----------



## phill (Dec 7, 2021)

HammerON said:


> More packages arrived today.  This is not the CPU (a 3960X) that is going in this build.  I bought it as I couldn't find a good deal on a 3970X.  However, I did find one and it is on its way!
> View attachment 227417


It's not like I need one, but I'm not jealous of your TR rigs at all.....   



Mussels said:


> Ah yes, ye olde threadripper gaming system
> 
> 
> With only 144MB cache, are you sure it'll be okay?





Mussels said:


> Do de doo, guess who got a WD AN1500 1TB for free
> 
> They overcharged, sent the wrong item three times and after i mentioned that i've been paying interest and fees for all this (and a $300 item that charged $800) they just said "woops, refund and keep item"
> 
> ...


You sir, are a legend  

Your posts deserve a    because I see them, laugh, enjoy the content and move on to the next    This is why I love TPU so much!! 



Mussels said:


> Hey i'm nearly 40, things start to sag a little (Perspective/angle of shot, went a little fisheye)
> 
> 
> I need to decide if going from 3.2GB/s -> 5.8GB/s (wheres my advertised 6.4??) is worth the GPU dropping to x8


Priceless...



HammerON said:


> USPS delivered this beauty today!
> View attachment 227803


I'm not jealous, I'm not jealous....

Many I need to keep saying it to believe it........

Love them!!


----------



## Rithsom (Dec 7, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Got some quick pics for y'all curious about the Bitspower block. The build is back together in the Cerb X now, but not as clean as the CPU-only loop in the Cerb.
> 
> When trying to work on the super short res-GPU run, I tore some of the threads out of the res outlet (stainless backplate but the threads are in the acetal body). Not an issue in the end as the fittings still tightened fine and everything is tested air-tight and water-tight - but I reckon the next time I have to strip this rig down and rebuild for whatever reason, probably won't be able to use this res again.
> 
> ...



Absolutely gorgeous! I totally would've gone for that waterblock myself had I known it existed.

And those temps aren't too shabby either!


----------



## Selaya (Dec 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I was farting about with my GTX1080 last night, stock clock is 1600Mhz
> 
> It auto boosts to 2150Mhz, just because it's at 35C at full load.
> Some GPU generations are temp limited, some power limited


damn.

that def makes me want to do custom loop for my next build, ngl


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 7, 2021)

I'll be ordering this kit on friday. wanting 2x16gb ddr4 budget will be upto 200 quid
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...00c16-3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-my-002-8p.html


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2021)

Selaya said:


> damn.
> 
> that def makes me want to do custom loop for my next build, ngl


Thats with an NZXT kraken G12 and an old Corsair H115 (280mm AIO)

This 3090 is the first power limited card i've owned (even when unlocked, 450W is just... insane) where my older cards had temperature limits, so even an AIO was godly on those.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 7, 2021)

I'm trying out this Logitech Master MX 3 mouse. It's big, very comfortable and has an amazing infinite scroll wheel and a horizontal scroll which is useful for timelines etc. Also the battery life is amazing, lasting for days on end. No RGB of course, which probably helps the battery life.
As for gaming, it works just fine with no difference in performance to my wired Corsair M65 Pro.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2021)

the horizontal scroll works great for in-game stuff too, like MOBA and MMO

Scroll up/down to cast X spell, for example


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 7, 2021)

Because case internal temps are much better with the GPU under water (somehow since doesn't that heat still go into the case in the end??), no longer had to run an extra fan on the side bracket to keep the RAM below 50. Now the Silent Wings in the top of the case can do the job alone. Previously CPU-only loop had Motherboard temps in the 45-55C range, now Motherboard temps stay in the 30-40C range under load.

And because of that, can finally run this case's acrylic side panel for the first time 







Mussels said:


> I was farting about with my GTX1080 last night, stock clock is 1600Mhz
> 
> It auto boosts to 2150Mhz, just because it's at 35C at full load.
> Some GPU generations are temp limited, some power limited



You know what's funny, my first impression was that water was holding me back, because in quite a few of my games the GPU wasn't even drawing close to the 180W it should be hitting at max load. Sometimes as low as just 120W, but utilization still relatively high and effective clocks sitting comfortably over 2000MHz. Then I realized it was probably because of the FPS cap I set for better smoothness   but still mostly the same phenomenon without the cap

I tried OC scanner, but it failed miserably and told me +65 core/+100 mem and that it would be unstable. So I just Alt+clicked my existing undervolt curve up a few notches at one volt point higher (0.994V??) and I'll probably just keep going until I start running into instability. Have memory sitting at +500 now but probably a fair bit more room due to being Samsung


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 7, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Because case internal temps are much better with the GPU under water (somehow since doesn't that heat still go into the case in the end??), no longer had to run an extra fan on the side bracket to keep the RAM below 50. Now the Silent Wings in the top of the case can do the job alone. Previously CPU-only loop had Motherboard temps in the 45-55C range, now Motherboard temps stay in the 30-40C range under load.
> 
> And because of that, can finally run this case's acrylic side panel for the first time
> 
> ...


That's clean. The only thing I would do is blacken out the psu label, but clean is king. Nice.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm trying out this Logitech Master MX 3 mouse. It's big, very comfortable and has an amazing infinite scroll wheel and a horizontal scroll which is useful for timelines etc. Also the battery life is amazing, lasting for days on end. No RGB of course, which probably helps the battery life.
> As for gaming, it works just fine with no difference in performance to my wired Corsair M65 Pro.
> 
> View attachment 228038 View attachment 228039


I love the wheel on that mouse. Next level


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Because case internal temps are much better with the GPU under water (somehow since doesn't that heat still go into the case in the end??), no longer had to run an extra fan on the side bracket to keep the RAM below 50. Now the Silent Wings in the top of the case can do the job alone. Previously CPU-only loop had Motherboard temps in the 45-55C range, now Motherboard temps stay in the 30-40C range under load.
> 
> And because of that, can finally run this case's acrylic side panel for the first time
> 
> ...




it is artwork what you are doing.
start a company and sell it as such.
you will find plenty of collectors...


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> View attachment 228041


Im assuming this is your build. Very impressive!

How on earth did you manage a push/pull config on the thickest rad ive seen and yet in a small tower case and still make it look presentably spacious. Dunno what you call that tap-like pipe on the rear, it ties in nicely and looks way more convenient then having it on the inside. To top it off, the liquid cooled GPU!! I'm jealous!

More about the rad... how much of a difference do these thicker rads make compared to the standard sized rads floating about?


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 8, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> That's clean. The only thing I would do is blacken out the psu label, but clean is king. Nice.



Any good ideas as to how? I've been thinking about my options. I can't really flip it because I want the PSU to intake its own cold air. Thinking maybe a thin black 3D printed plate of some kind with double sided tape?



wheresmycar said:


> Im assuming this is your build. Very impressive!
> 
> How on earth did you manage a push/pull config on the thickest rad ive seen and yet in a small tower case and still make it look presentably spacious. Dunno what you call that tap-like pipe on the rear, it ties in nicely and looks way more convenient then having it on the inside. To top it off, the liquid cooled GPU!! I'm jealous!
> 
> More about the rad... how much of a difference do these thicker rads make compared to the standard sized rads floating about?



Thanks. It's not really that thick of a rad, 45mm is pretty middle of the road. But I bought the XT45 with my white Cerberus (mATX) in mind, so in that context it is a thick rad  I regret it because I could easily fit in the Cerberus X a 54mm HWLabs GTX (easily the endgame rad for me) or even a 60mm Alphacool UT60 without any issue.

What seems to matter much more is having push/pull. On CPU-only, I was doing 33C water temp with push only @ 1300rpm and pump 3500rpm. On CPU+GPU, now I have 31-35C water temp with push/pull @ 950rpm and 1300rpm and pump 3500rpm - and it's whisper quiet now because the 1300rpm fans are on pull so don't make any noise.

It's a Cerberus X so it could theoretically do ATX and water at the same time, but not in this configuration. Usually with rad in front and PSU over the board (I'm not a fan of that), or thin rad only with pull fans (likely poor performance).

In the white Cerberus I originally had the ball valve for draining on the bottom of the external res. Huge mistake. When it came time to drain in order to put the GPU in, got water everywhere and nearly into my board, because lots of tilting needed to get the water out. Then I remembered that the XT45 has a dedicated drain port that I used when I flushed it, so thankfully I put the drain there instead. Shouldn't be any problems in the future.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Any good ideas as to how? I've been thinking about my options. I can't really flip it because I want the PSU to intake its own cold air. Thinking maybe a thin black 3D printed plate of some kind with double sided tape?


Hmm some black vinyl wrap would do the job.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 8, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Hmm some black vinyl wrap would do the job.


----------



## cvaldes (Dec 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Any good ideas as to how? I've been thinking about my options. I can't really flip it because I want the PSU to intake its own cold air. Thinking maybe a thin black 3D printed plate of some kind with double sided tape?


You have tons of non-permanent options.

A piece of black construction paper (or other black paper). Electrical tape. Gaffer tape. A piece of black felt cloth. 

Even those thin sheets of black foam that appear in a lot of computer accessory boxes. Hell, I know I've accumulated a bunch from various Noctua accessories (your photo includes their fans).

One thing about gaffer tape is that it is both matte and has a slightly pebbly texture, similar to the metal of the PSU enclosure.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Because case internal temps are much better with the GPU under water (somehow since doesn't that heat still go into the case in the end??), no longer had to run an extra fan on the side bracket to keep the RAM below 50. Now the Silent Wings in the top of the case can do the job alone. Previously CPU-only loop had Motherboard temps in the 45-55C range, now Motherboard temps stay in the 30-40C range under load.
> 
> And because of that, can finally run this case's acrylic side panel for the first time
> 
> ...


probably cooler because the heats spread out over the entirety of the case, and not focused into one area


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I was farting about with my GTX1080 last night, stock clock is 1600Mhz
> 
> It auto boosts to 2150Mhz


Reminds me that my Navi can't do 2150 Mhz, unfortunately, IIRC. (RX 5600 XT) PC will crash hard, if I try, Superposition will fail with a hard crash! Stock is 16xx Mhz. That's with the custom VBIOS.
The best I possibly can get, is around 2040 Mhz, I bet. It seemed that 1137 mV was a sweet spot.

I wish I could get a GTX 1080 used to fart around with, LOL. (and not damaged or faulty) Same with a GTX 1070. But, I did get an RX 580 in 2019, that's in the other Ryzen rig now. (with the Pinnacle Ridge)

This year, I popped that GTX 1660 Super into my newest Intel build, which is a Comet Lake with a Z490 motherboard. (Core i5 10600K with MSI Z490 Tomahawk)


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 8, 2021)

Update after using it over the day:
this monitor is SO MUCH better than the brand new strix xg27uqr. way less overshoot, less ghosting/smearing and it is very bright even at 40%.
and i only have one single pink subpixel in the bottom right corner (the Strix monitor had 6-7)
as bad as gigabytes reputation currently is... this monitor is like a 144Hz odyssey G7 in 4k


----------



## Valantar (Dec 8, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> already a LOT better than the new ROG Strix XG27UQR
> 
> View attachment 228104


Even if current generation 27" UHD144 panels seem to have much better response times, that is my current favourite monitor on the market - a great balance of performance, size, resolution and features. Hope it serves you well!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 8, 2021)

sometimes i wonder how about a $1 utp cable    
and yeah it works well, the rj is good, the cable is fine just not stiff like usual cable. you can't ask for more for that price


----------



## TomasK (Dec 8, 2021)

Bought a GPU. Last photo is the new one with the old one (RX 6800 XT) it's replacing. Have had it with all the AMD driver bugs, had to go nVidia so I can just relax and game without worrying what new glitch I am gonna find in a game. But still feel kidna bad for the poor Radeon, it will likely end up in a mining rig, nobody but miners are willing to buy GPUs these days (unless one undersells, which I am not willing to do).


----------



## Valantar (Dec 8, 2021)

TomasK said:


> Bought a GPU. Last photo is the new one with the old one (RX 6800 XT) it's replacing. Have had it with all the AMD driver bugs, had to go nVidia so I can just relax and game without worrying what new glitch I am gonna find in a game. But still feel kidna bad for the poor Radeon, it will likely end up in a mining rig, nobody but miners are willing to buy GPUs these days (unless one undersells, which I am not willing to do).


That's a nice gpu  What bugs (in what games) have you encountered with the 6800? The only game I've seen any glitches in with my 6900XT has been Deathloop (and that was pretty minor), but then not everyone plays the same games!


----------



## TomasK (Dec 8, 2021)

Valantar said:


> That's a nice gpu  What bugs (in what games) have you encountered with the 6800? The only game I've seen any glitches in with my 6900XT has been Deathloop (and that was pretty minor), but then not everyone plays the same games!



What pissed me off most was Dishonored 2 (same engine as Deathloop, Radeons likely just don't get along with Void engine). Made a thread about it here. It is pretty minor, yes, but I play immersive sims to get immersed, not to get thrown out of it by weirdness in the picture. Also, same game, crazy FPS drops. Now I am a high-FPS snob (120+ FPS me very likey) and in Dishonored, there were places where FPS went down to like 70 (rare, but it happened). Same place, RTX 3080 Ti - 100 FPS!
Another one was Godfall. Now, it's not the best game ever, but I kinda like it, fun to give it a play once every few days. Irony is that it's an AMD sponsored title but if you turn on ray-tracing, it starts crashing like crazy with the 6800 XT. Almost every time you load back to the Sanctum, boom, driver crashed.
Performance in Division 2 was also a disappointment. It's an AMD sponsored title, supports DX12, but the 3080 produces better FPS. Much better with the 3080 Ti.
I was happy with the Radeon at first, but the more I played, the more I got bothered by the above. Both Division 2 and Dishonored 2 are a much better experience with the 3080 Ti. And no crashing in Godfall. Although I must admit that I turned ray-tracing off in that game, as the implementation is terrible and shadows look better not ray-traced.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 8, 2021)

TomasK said:


> What pissed me off most was Dishonored 2 (same engine as Deathloop, Radeons likely just don't get along with Void engine). Made a thread about it here. It is pretty minor, yes, but I play immersive sims to get immersed, not to get thrown out of it by weirdness in the picture. Also, same game, crazy FPS drops. Now I am a high-FPS snob (120+ FPS me very likey) and in Dishonored, there were places where FPS went down to like 70 (rare, but it happened). Same place, RTX 3080 Ti - 100 FPS!
> Another one was Godfall. Now, it's not the best game ever, but I kinda like it, fun to give it a play once every few days. Irony is that it's an AMD sponsored title but if you turn on ray-tracing, it starts crashing like crazy with the 6800 XT. Almost every time you load back to the Sanctum, boom, driver crashed.
> Performance in Division 2 was also a disappointment. It's an AMD sponsored title, supports DX12, but the 3080 produces better FPS. Much better with the 3080 Ti.
> I was happy with the Radeon at first, but the more I played, the more I got bothered by the above. Both Division 2 and Dishonored 2 are a much better experience with the 3080 Ti. And no crashing in Godfall. Although I must admit that I turned ray-tracing off in that game, as the implementation is terrible and shadows look better not ray-traced.


Hm, that's weird. It does indeed sound like there's an issue with Void engine - my Deathloop thing was flickering guns and items. More present in one way, but on the other hand less - guns are something at least I look _past_ more than _at_, after all. Haven't played Godfall or Division 2, so I can't comment on that, but I do have Death of the Outsider lined up on my to play list (god, that backlog just gets longer and longer), so I might take a look if that has some weirdness too.

Good to hear that you're not seeing anything like that with the new GPU though! No doubt you'll run into other stuff in other games, but fingers crossed it will be less annoying than these bugs


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> Update after using it over the day:
> this monitor is SO MUCH better than the brand new strix xg27uqr. way less overshoot, less ghosting/smearing and it is very bright even at 40%.
> and i only have one single pink subpixel in the bottom right corner (the Strix monitor had 6-7)
> as bad as gigabytes reputation currently is... this monitor is like a 144Hz odyssey G7 in 4k
> ...


That's literally the 4K version of my monitor
I can overclock mine to 4K and it "just works" (my chromecast etc, all see it as 4K native anyway)
It's just that mine has the older HDMI/DP standards and can only handle 4K 80Hz 

Everything is great about the monitor except 'Gsync' cause flicker within certain FPS ranges

Edit: Oh and i bought a new socket to terminate my VDSL connection to, since the previous owner/techie did such a piss poor job. Didnt even have the plastic cap on the end, so the wire came loose and fell out causing me to hunt for why my internet died

I forgot to take pics while doing the repair work tho, just imagine sheer godllike perfection and whatnot

(I changed the plate to RJ45, so i can use a short patch cable to 'extend' the line to the socket i wanted to use in the center of of the house, but a regular RJ11 will fit in just fine for any future owners, this is a rental after all)


----------



## Selaya (Dec 9, 2021)

but do you gain anything from doing that?
last i checked pixel density isnt exactly something you can overclock


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

Selaya said:


> but do you gain anything from doing that?
> last i checked pixel density isnt exactly something you can overclock


It looks native. I'm pretty sure they used the same panel in the 4K screens and the 2K screens, just with different inputs

It works great for me cause i can set 4k 60 and use moonlight to stream 3090 goodness to the HTPC in the lounge, with a nice 1:1 signal


----------



## Selaya (Dec 9, 2021)

thats ... interesting


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

Selaya said:


> thats ... interesting


I took photos of your comment at 2K and 4K, then put them side by side and screenshot them



You tell me which ones which 
(In person 4K looks a tiny bit softer, like i need to up sharpening the tiniest bit)


----------



## oobymach (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It looks native. I'm pretty sure they used the same panel in the 4K screens and the 2K screens, just with different inputs
> 
> It works great for me cause i can set 4k 60 and use moonlight to stream 3090 goodness to the HTPC in the lounge, with a nice 1:1 signal



My tv's have remote display built in, I can just broadcast my main rig into the living room if I want, though I haven't played too much with it I can also do it with my laptop if I don't underclock too much.

In display settings just click connect to wireless display. It also sends sound to the wireless display.


----------



## Selaya (Dec 9, 2021)

Interesting. There's one way to tell it for sure, which is a 50% dot pattern (see images below). If it moires on the 4K setting then it's not 4K native.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Interesting. There's one way to tell it for sure, which is a 50% dot pattern (see images below). If it moires on the 4K setting then it's not 4K native.


I am not 100% sure what i was looking for there, they looked rather bad zooming in and out with cool optical illusion effects tho

Phone camera, compression etc may ruin what you're looking for but they seemed fine in person (and i appreciate new ways to test if its working properly, too)

Put the OSD up on top too, so you can see the monitor also claims its 4K (and not a software scaled resolution)


----------



## Selaya (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh, only the non-zoomed version (at 100%) should be used, the _zoom_ version's just to illustrate what's going on here. You have it at 259% rn, try putting it at 100% and take another photograph?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

I hope side by side was okay:







The left image got trashed by the upload and looks like ass, very unlike what i see in person so its not included


----------



## Selaya (Dec 9, 2021)

yeah unfortunately its kinda impossible to see what's happening here from the photograph xd
you have to see for yourself if the unzoomed version moires or not, at 100% zoom


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

Selaya said:


> yeah unfortunately its kinda impossible to see what's happening here from the photograph xd
> you have to see for yourself if the unzoomed version moires or not, at 100% zoom


Nah, cant see anything except things being softer

Thing is, when i change back to 1440p some still open apps still have that softness, so i think thats cleartype/windows zoom screwing with them and not an actual monitor issue
Games... games look amazeballs. I wish i had DSC or newer HDMI for 4k 144


----------



## Selaya (Dec 9, 2021)

Welp.
Guess the pixels are just too dense to make out details. Par course for such a display, tbh.

If it however doesn't moire and just appears as a uniform grey (as it should, given enough pixel density) then you're in all likeliness dealing with an actual 4k display. Congratulations!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

Selaya said:


> Welp.
> Guess the pixels are just too dense to make out details. Par course for such a display, tbh.
> 
> If it however doesn't moire and just appears as a uniform grey (as it should, given enough pixel density) then you're in all likeliness dealing with an actual 4k display. Congratulations!


I'm not the only one - seems quite a few manufacturers are re-using 4K panels for high refresh 1440p, in the 32" market

Makes me wonder if GerKNG can use his monitor at 1440p without any distortion, too
(Wouldnt that be the dream gaming monitor, one where native res covered 4K and 1440?)


----------



## Valantar (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It looks native. I'm pretty sure they used the same panel in the 4K screens and the 2K screens, just with different inputs
> 
> It works great for me cause i can set 4k 60 and use moonlight to stream 3090 goodness to the HTPC in the lounge, with a nice 1:1 signal





Mussels said:


> I'm not the only one - seems quite a few manufacturers are re-using 4K panels for high refresh 1440p, in the 32" market
> 
> Makes me wonder if GerKNG can use his monitor at 1440p without any distortion, too
> (Wouldnt that be the dream gaming monitor, one where native res covered 4K and 1440?)


In recent generations of monitors it has become quite common for 1440p monitors to support 4k input signals through downscaling so that they support current-gen consoles (rather than forcing the PS5 into 1080p output mode; the XSX supports 1440p). I sincerely doubt that they're using 2160p panels and running them at non-native resolution, not only because of the loss of sharpness, but also due to cost and availability. There's only really one source of high refresh rate 32" 2160p panels now (hence why all the monitor options perform close to the same), and they overall have slower pixel response times than available 32" 1440p panels - and pixel response times don't improve through running an upscaled lower resolution. Take a look at Techspot/Hardware Unboxed's reviews - they show pretty clearly that these are not using the same panels.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 9, 2021)

Valantar said:


> In recent generations of monitors it has become quite common for 1440p monitors to support 4k input signals through downscaling so that they support current-gen consoles (rather than forcing the PS5 into 1080p output mode; the XSX supports 1440p). I sincerely doubt that they're using 2160p panels and running them at non-native resolution, not only because of the loss of sharpness, but also due to cost and availability. There's only really one source of high refresh rate 32" 2160p panels now (hence why all the monitor options perform close to the same), and they overall have slower pixel response times than available 32" 1440p panels - and pixel response times don't improve through running an upscaled lower resolution. Take a look at Techspot/Hardware Unboxed's reviews - they show pretty clearly that these are not using the same panels.


It used to be that 1440p panels were simply rejects of 4K panels but yeah, nowadays they often support 4K 60 input for console use.

Example:





						Corsair XENEON 32QHD165 Review | PCMonitors.info
					

The Corsair XENEON 32QHD165 features a 32" IPS-type panel with 2560 x 1440 resolution, 165Hz refresh rate, Adaptive-Sync and very solid stand.



					pcmonitors.info
				





> A ‘4k x 2k, 3840 x 2160’ downsampling mode is also included by both DP and HDMI at up to 60Hz, as shown in the third image. Potentially useful for games consoles that don’t support a 2560 x 1440 signal but would accept a 3840 x 2160 signal.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It used to be that 1440p panels were simply rejects of 4K panels but yeah, nowadays they often support 4K 60 input for console use.


Hm, that's weird. Rejects how? I can't remember ever hearing of an LCD monitor sold that doesn't operate at the panel's native resolution (that would make for some very visibly sub-par image quality in most cases), so I would assume that would entail some sort of error spotted early enough in the LCD production process to cut out a smaller panel at lower resolution that bypasses the rejects. That would definitely make sense if the 2160p panel production process had significant error rates (which, judging by how common dead or stuck pixels still are, it likely was), and would reduce waste significantly. But I can't imagine any way a native 2160p panel would fail to work at 2160p yet would somehow work at 1440p - the panel doesn't know anything beyond that every pixel is fed with data, after all, and any upscaling like that would need to be handled by the controller.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 9, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Hm, that's weird. Rejects how? I can't remember ever hearing of an LCD monitor sold that doesn't operate at the panel's native resolution (that would make for some very visibly sub-par image quality in most cases), so I would assume that would entail some sort of error spotted early enough in the LCD production process to cut out a smaller panel at lower resolution that bypasses the rejects. That would definitely make sense if the 2160p panel production process had significant error rates (which, judging by how common dead or stuck pixels still are, it likely was), and would reduce waste significantly. But I can't imagine any way a native 2160p panel would fail to work at 2160p yet would somehow work at 1440p - the panel doesn't know anything beyond that every pixel is fed with data, after all, and any upscaling like that would need to be handled by the controller.











						Your 1440p Monitor Could Be Using a 4K Panel
					

German site Prad.de reports that sources close to monitor panel manufacturers told them that the production cost of a 27" 4K 3840x2160 panel is lower or at least equal to that of a 27" 2560x1440 QHD panel. This drives monitor manufacturers to use 4K panels in monitors that are specified as QHD -...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 9, 2021)

New external for my old 1TB NVME and what turned out to be a very expensive screwdriver after getting hit by customs…






Chomiq said:


> Your 1440p Monitor Could Be Using a 4K Panel
> 
> 
> German site Prad.de reports that sources close to monitor panel manufacturers told them that the production cost of a 27" 4K 3840x2160 panel is lower or at least equal to that of a 27" 2560x1440 QHD panel. This drives monitor manufacturers to use 4K panels in monitors that are specified as QHD -...
> ...


Actually my previous Samsung CHG70 would do native 4K 60hz on HDMI but 1440 on DP


----------



## Valantar (Dec 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Your 1440p Monitor Could Be Using a 4K Panel
> 
> 
> German site Prad.de reports that sources close to monitor panel manufacturers told them that the production cost of a 27" 4K 3840x2160 panel is lower or at least equal to that of a 27" 2560x1440 QHD panel. This drives monitor manufacturers to use 4K panels in monitors that are specified as QHD -...
> ...


Wow, interesting! I can't imagine that being very common, but as the article notes, it might definitely have happened in cases of low panel supply or high demand. 2160p at common monitor sizes is starting to get to a pixel density where the disadvantages of running non-native resolution are much smaller than they used to be (one of the reasons why I'm aiming for a 2160p monitor for my next upgrade myself - the flexibility is a great advantage even if gaming at 2160p is mostly rather silly). But I would still expect it to be noticeable in desktop usage - though of course that requires some form of frame of reference, and is probably something a lot of users would never notice or think about. I sincerely doubt this has happened with higher refresh rate panels though, as 2160p panel tech fast enough to perform well above 60Hz is still relatively rare outside of TVs.

Of course there have been edge cases like first-gen 120Hz TVs that ran 120Hz at 1440p but only 60Hz at 2160p, but that was mainly due to the processors + inputs not being capable of more than 2160p60 - this was before HDMI 2.1, and TVs don't have displayport, which would have handled 2160p120 just fine. Given that DP is ubiquitous on anything but the cheapest monitors, I'd expect that type of reasoning to not be relevant there.



INSTG8R said:


> Actually my previous Samsung CHG70 would do native 4K 60hz on HDMI but 1440 on DP


Are you sure that was a native resolution, and not downscaled? It's also very odd to support a lower resolution on DP than HDMI (except possibly HDMI 2.1).


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 9, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Wow, interesting! I can't imagine that being very common, but as the article notes, it might definitely have happened in cases of low panel supply or high demand. 2160p at common monitor sizes is starting to get to a pixel density where the disadvantages of running non-native resolution are much smaller than they used to be (one of the reasons why I'm aiming for a 2160p monitor for my next upgrade myself - the flexibility is a great advantage even if gaming at 2160p is mostly rather silly). But I would still expect it to be noticeable in desktop usage - though of course that requires some form of frame of reference, and is probably something a lot of users would never notice or think about. I sincerely doubt this has happened with higher refresh rate panels though, as 2160p panel tech fast enough to perform well above 60Hz is still relatively rare outside of TVs.
> 
> Of course there have been edge cases like first-gen 120Hz TVs that ran 120Hz at 1440p but only 60Hz at 2160p, but that was mainly due to the processors + inputs not being capable of more than 2160p60 - this was before HDMI 2.1, and TVs don't have displayport, which would have handled 2160p120 just fine. Given that DP is ubiquitous on anything but the cheapest monitors, I'd expect that type of reasoning to not be relevant there.
> 
> ...


Nope, will try to find the pics I took


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 9, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Your 1440p Monitor Could Be Using a 4K Panel
> 
> 
> German site Prad.de reports that sources close to monitor panel manufacturers told them that the production cost of a 27" 4K 3840x2160 panel is lower or at least equal to that of a 27" 2560x1440 QHD panel. This drives monitor manufacturers to use 4K panels in monitors that are specified as QHD -...
> ...








						RAPLANC 27/32 Zoll Pc Monitor, UltradüNner 4k-Gaming-Monitor,Eye-Care, IPS Entspiegelt, Full HD Monitor,144Hz,2MS,178° Voller Betrachtungswinkel,HDR 10,27 Zoll : Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
					

RAPLANC 27/32 Zoll Pc Monitor, UltradüNner 4k-Gaming-Monitor,Eye-Care, IPS Entspiegelt, Full HD Monitor,144Hz,2MS,178° Voller Betrachtungswinkel,HDR 10,27 Zoll : Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör



					www.amazon.de
				




 Just like this weird no name monitor.
A 1440p 144hz monitor that can "switch" to 4k 60hz


----------



## Valantar (Dec 9, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> RAPLANC 27/32 Zoll Pc Monitor, UltradüNner 4k-Gaming-Monitor,Eye-Care, IPS Entspiegelt, Full HD Monitor,144Hz,2MS,178° Voller Betrachtungswinkel,HDR 10,27 Zoll : Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> 
> RAPLANC 27/32 Zoll Pc Monitor, UltradüNner 4k-Gaming-Monitor,Eye-Care, IPS Entspiegelt, Full HD Monitor,144Hz,2MS,178° Voller Betrachtungswinkel,HDR 10,27 Zoll : Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> ...


Heh, that's a weird one. My guess would definitely be that it's a 1440p144 panel with a controller that can downscale a 2160p60 input (it likely doesn't have the bandwidth/processing power for 2160p144, might even be limited to DP1.2), but I guess there's a theoretical possibility of it being a 2160p panel with a weak-ass controller that doesn't match its capabilities. The latter sounds unlikely though, given how rare such panels are - 2160p144 monitors are pretty rare after all. The latter would also raise the question of how real that 144Hz refresh rate is - lowering the resolution won't affect pixel response times or the other physical properties of the panel, so are they just taking a slow 60Hz panel and flooding it with data, letting it blur itself into oblivion? I don't know enough about the relationship between the controller and panel to know if that would even be possible, but I guess it might be?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 9, 2021)

IIRC, even DP 1x is better than HDMI 1x, where you're lucky to get 2160p@30 Hz!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 9, 2021)

Got this 1060 6GB used (duh) from a friend:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I took photos of your comment at 2K and 4K, then put them side by side and screenshot them
> 
> View attachment 228191
> 
> ...


To me, it looks like the 4k on the left.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

Valantar said:


> In recent generations of monitors it has become quite common for 1440p monitors to support 4k input signals through downscaling so that they support current-gen consoles (rather than forcing the PS5 into 1080p output mode; the XSX supports 1440p). I sincerely doubt that they're using 2160p panels and running them at non-native resolution, not only because of the loss of sharpness, but also due to cost and availability. There's only really one source of high refresh rate 32" 2160p panels now (hence why all the monitor options perform close to the same), and they overall have slower pixel response times than available 32" 1440p panels - and pixel response times don't improve through running an upscaled lower resolution. Take a look at Techspot/Hardware Unboxed's reviews - they show pretty clearly that these are not using the same panels.


Good point, it's for console support
4K60 is what this supports without hacking in refresh rates, which works well with my chromecast (and therefore, would with a console too)

My phillips 32" right next to it (1440p 144Hz VA) also works at 4k 60, but definitely appears scaled. It's fine on the chromecast but wrecks text in windows, so the gigabyte does *something* better than average and i've to finally find the full story behind that



lexluthermiester said:


> To me, it looks like the 4k on the left.



I forgot the order i took the photos in, so i genuinely cant even tell myself
If i fix that softness issue (it's related to the scaling % windows sets) i'd not be able to tell at all


----------



## Valantar (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Good point, it's for console support
> 4K60 is what this supports without hacking in refresh rates, which works well with my chromecast (and therefore, would with a console too)
> 
> My phillips 32" right next to it (1440p 144Hz VA) also works at 4k 60, but definitely appears scaled. It's fine on the chromecast but wrecks text in windows, so the gigabyte does *something* better than average and i've to finally find the full story behind that
> ...


It would be kind of cool if they actually used 4k panels on those - I could see a market for third party display controllers "unlocking" the full potential of the panel  Not for the faint of heart though.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 10, 2021)

So a little update.
The duel port broadcom NIC I ordered from China never came so I managed to get a refund and ordered a 4 port which was out of stock and replaced with a IBM which I hope my poweredge isn't going to argue with. 

Ordered tons more esp boards and sensors for energy reading and some relays so when I build my server rack I can fit extraction fans.
And finally as a Xmas present for myself and my wife I'm finally starting to build a mesh network for the house and mainly the garden.




Ordered some of these for the house and still undecided if I need anything faster than n300 for the garden so I need some more research.
Also picked up a second hand Poe switch and some spf links for cheap



Now I need to figure out how to put the omada controller in a lxc container on my proxmox server.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> works at 4k 60 but wrecks text in windows


Sounds like RGBW LCD TVs! A good chance that it's fake 4K, where every certain pixel, is a white pixel! Do the math, with every certain pixel substituted with a white pixel, you won't get 4K!
If that's the case, also expect a retina-piercing nightmare!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Sounds like RGBW LCD TVs! A good chance that it's fake 4K, where every certain pixel, is a white pixel! Do the math, with every certain pixel substituted with a white pixel, you won't get 4K!
> If that's the case, also expect a retina-piercing nightmare!


If you missed the message before that (spread over a few pages) i forced both my 32" 1440p screens to 4K, one works amazing and one works as you'd expect (badly)

We've just been discussing that, since someone bought the same monitor i have, but the 4K version


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 10, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Sounds like RGBW LCD TVs! A good chance that it's fake 4K, where every certain pixel, is a white pixel! Do the math, with every certain pixel substituted with a white pixel, you won't get 4K!
> If that's the case, also expect a retina-piercing nightmare!


Also more common on TVs is chroma subsampling, but neither of those are what we are talking about here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2021)

New ram going up to 32gb too 
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...00c16-3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-my-002-8p.html


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> New ram going up to 32gb too
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...00c16-3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-my-002-8p.html
> View attachment 228353


I didn't think I'd need it until I did, no regrets moving to 32GB when I see 14GB+ RAM usage in certain scenarios


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 10, 2021)

Does this count? I mean, it has WiFi, for some reason...
And also a million things in the box.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 10, 2021)

Not super techy but.. new switch pads! (+games)


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 10, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Does this count? I mean, it has WiFi, for some reason...
> And also a million things in the box.
> 
> View attachment 228364
> ...



that looks overwhelming lol


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> that looks overwhelming lol


Yeah, just a bit...


----------



## milewski1015 (Dec 10, 2021)

Picked up a Glorious Model D Wireless last week as an upgrade for my Razer Mamba Wireless (which I'm now using at work as an upgrade for the bog standard OEM trash mouse). Going from 106g down to 69g (nice ) feels so much better


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> New ram going up to 32gb too
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/team...00c16-3600mhz-dual-channel-kit-my-002-8p.html
> View attachment 228353


I went with the Viper Steel kit, 32GB kits for about £100, was a bargain!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2021)

phill said:


> I went with the Viper Steel kit, 32GB kits for about £100, was a bargain!!



32gb? Bdie too?

Edit, looks ok, i wanted guaranteed Bdie though, these stick could do 4000+ possibly


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> 32gb? Bdie too?
> 
> Edit, looks ok, i wanted guaranteed Bdie though, these stick could do 4000+ possibly



I have those sticks, they are B die and are great.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> I have those sticks, they are B die and are great.



I had researched them a bit and they are good, not fussed about RGB


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 10, 2021)

idk but ill wait maybe ill have the chance to get a Quadro P5000 with 16GB for 650$ for a friend,
cheaper than a bullshit Gaming Card 

He will do 50:50 work and gaming with maxout Textures and Medium Settings


----------



## phill (Dec 10, 2021)

Tigger said:


> 32gb? Bdie too?
> 
> Edit, looks ok, i wanted guaranteed Bdie though, these stick could do 4000+ possibly


To be honest, I'm still using my 3950X rig which I've only 3200 installed in but I'm installing the 5950X system tonight again so I'll find out    Last time I tried getting it to run at 3600 I was getting issues, 3200 just seemed to work without any and had done ever since..  I need some more time with the newer RAM...  

Please let us know how you get on


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 10, 2021)

phill said:


> To be honest, I'm still using my 3950X rig which I've only 3200 installed in but I'm installing the 5950X system tonight again so I'll find out    Last time I tried getting it to run at 3600 I was getting issues, 3200 just seemed to work without any and had done ever since..  I need some more time with the newer RAM...
> 
> Please let us know how you get on



I will do. I have teamgroup vulcan in, no idea what chips on it, was 3000 stock but straight to 3200c16. I have volts at 1.35v as it says. It would not OC for crap in the ryzen 2600x, not really tried in this ADL setup, might be worth a try, easier as there is a bios reset on the back panel.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 10, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Does this count? I mean, it has WiFi, for some reason...
> And also a million things in the box.
> 
> View attachment 228364
> ...



Oh, you got the small version 

I got the base station that auto empties the vac, with storage for like... half the accessories i own for it






To answer your questions:
The Google nest wifi router is sleeping, that's why its upside down
The train sets glows in the dark.
Yes, i killed Michaelangelo. I have his nunchucks and everything.



phill said:


> To be honest, I'm still using my 3950X rig which I've only 3200 installed in but I'm installing the 5950X system tonight again so I'll find out    Last time I tried getting it to run at 3600 I was getting issues, 3200 just seemed to work without any and had done ever since..  I need some more time with the newer RAM...
> 
> Please let us know how you get on


On Zen 2, you're gunna need higher SoC voltage (But not by much) for 3600, and run in the slots further from the CPU (so slots 2 and 4, not 1 and 3)
Zen 3 is the same for above 3600, the choice of slots really helps (and f*cked my ITX board so hard, since they internally wired them as 1 and 3)


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oh, you got the small version
> 
> I got the base station that auto empties the vac, with storage for like... half the accessories i own for it
> 
> ...


Sadly I run all slots with RAM in, maybe that is going to hinder said overclock I guess??   I'll have a go in the morning, late now in the UK and Sophia is not feeling so well, so should be in bed really sleeping just in case she wakes up    I'll have a try and see what I can manage    I think everything is on stock volts/auto??


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2021)

phill said:


> Sadly I run all slots with RAM in, maybe that is going to hinder said overclock I guess??   I'll have a go in the morning, late now in the UK and Sophia is not feeling so well, so should be in bed really sleeping just in case she wakes up  I'll have a try and see what I can manage  I think everything is on stock volts/auto??


If you have 4 ranks of RAM you'll need to raise the SoC slightly, if you have 8 ranks... well, 3200 might be the limit.

Depending which chip that is of the ones you've mentioned, i can give advice on a voltage to try - i've got 64GB with 4 ranks at 3800 on Zen3, so there is hope.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 11, 2021)

Got new thermally goopy goop so I put it on my gpu to test. Clicky the small pics to make bigger. 5 degree dif in temps from stock goop, thick stuff, not the easiest to spread but far from the worst I've ever used.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Oh, you got the small version
> 
> I got the base station that auto empties the vac, with storage for like... half the accessories i own for it
> 
> View attachment 228424


But did yours come with a floor mop accessory?





Ours seem to have storage for maybe a tenth of the bits that came with it.  
Decided against the auto emptying part, since that requires further purchases of hoover bags...
Suction is insane though, as the standard "eco" mode setting is more powerful than the turbo setting on our old hoover and it's about half as noisy.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 11, 2021)

Heh,  don't know if it counts..  but I bought a female usb b pcb mount jack,  and a roll of solder wick.  Then fixed my buddies Yamaha thr5 amp.  Cost me 5 bucks.  
Amp goes for 300 up here.  I hate soldering....


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> But did yours come with a floor mop accessory?
> 
> View attachment 228462
> 
> ...


I got alllll the accesories

Floor mop, hard floor, carpet, "total care kit" (flexible hose, car cleaning stuff)
It's so quiet vs my old dyson, yet more powerful. Turbo mode chews the battery fast but it feels like it's sucking dirt through solid rock it has that much power.

And yes. I. fucking. love. it.

Pics for attention. Gimme attention. Vacuum master race!

I'm allergic to dust mites, with a fucked back. I can literally sit on my secret labs chair, and use go-go-gadet-suck mode to clean cobwebs off the ceiling, it's well balanced in maximum erection mode - and the final tip is actually a flexible soft rubber so it bends just enough to align with whatever spider you're trying to catch at 4am off the ceiling

Then theres the fun stuff like that dual 45 degree angle tool, that with the flexible hose is amazing for detail cleaning my car out


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I got alllll the accesories
> 
> Floor mop, hard floor, carpet, "total care kit" (flexible hose, car cleaning stuff)
> It's so quiet vs my old dyson, yet more powerful. Turbo mode chews the battery fast but it feels like it's sucking dirt through solid rock it has that much power.
> ...


That's a serious extension you've got there....

We got an attachments specifically for the bed, but no hard floor tool, oddly enough


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2021)

Ah yes i'm missing that thumper bed tool, it's the one thing i didnt get!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2021)

just seems weird, LG making hoovers.

Grown men geeks hoovers, what is the world coming too 

My ram is coming this morning, yaay


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2021)

Tigger said:


> just seems weird, LG making hoovers.
> 
> Grown men geeks hoovers, what is the world coming too
> 
> My ram is coming this morning, yaay


they have wifi, so you know how much they suck!

Mine apparently sucks often, but not for very long


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> they have wifi, so you know how much they suck!
> 
> Mine apparently sucks often, but not for very long
> 
> View attachment 228483


Not even enabled that, I guess it's not really worth if all you get is some stats.

Also, I was expecting some kind of UV thing for the bed, not something that looks like a strange sex toy...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not even enabled that, I guess it's not really worth if all you get is some stats.
> 
> Also, I was expecting some kind of UV thing for the bed, not something that looks like a strange sex toy...


Mine has the UV doodad in the tower, so it kills whatever would grow in the sucky bag


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> the sucky bag


So that's the technical term for that.


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If you have 4 ranks of RAM you'll need to raise the SoC slightly, if you have 8 ranks... well, 3200 might be the limit.
> 
> Depending which chip that is of the ones you've mentioned, i can give advice on a voltage to try - i've got 64GB with 4 ranks at 3800 on Zen3, so there is hope.


I'm honestly not sure what they are, but I'm going to guess that they are 8 ranks...  It's not the best RAM in the world but then for £200 for 64GB, I'm not going to expect it 

The CPU I have is a 5950X, both that and the 3950X are in X570 Crosshair 8 boards, so I hope I have a chance in getting things to work lol    Viper Steel is the RAM I'm using, I'll put a link here for you!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2021)

Heres a typhoon pic for the 8pack ram i got-


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 11, 2021)

New stuff in that jumble:

10700K, 11600K, Z170-A PRO, 16GB Crucial 3200, and Core GM-550 (1 of 3; killer deal and I like spares). i7 won't POST consistently, though. Board's a refurb, but since the i5 works fine, I'm not sure which is bad. Don't have another board to test it in, either.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 11, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> i7 won't POST consistently, though. Board's a refurb, but since the i5 works fine, I'm not sure which is bad. Don't have another board to test it in, either.


Was that with an OC? If it was, very likely it's because of CPU load line calibration being disabled. For me, forgetting about CPU load line calibration, resulted in me having to retry to boot. (on a Core 2 Duo, I think that happened with my E4500. (65nm) ) I'm believing that's not with an OC. Correct?


----------



## Frick (Dec 11, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> So that's the technical term for that.



Yes well dust sucker bag (dammsugarpåse) is a mouthful.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 11, 2021)

well the 8pack ram is doing 3800 1t at nice timings


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 12, 2021)

Not exactly tech, but sorta since it's motorized to raise and lower the desk top, took me a while to assemble the sucker. I had gotten the smallest version - Omnidesk Pro 2020 48" - since I'd be some space constraint, and as you can see from the pic, it is a pretty tight squeeze....the control panel to raise and lower the desk is on the lower left side of the desk, a little below the steering wheel. I believe I can set four memory preset heights for easy adjustment.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 12, 2021)

phill said:


> I'm honestly not sure what they are, but I'm going to guess that they are 8 ranks...  It's not the best RAM in the world but then for £200 for 64GB, I'm not going to expect it
> 
> The CPU I have is a 5950X, both that and the 3950X are in X570 Crosshair 8 boards, so I hope I have a chance in getting things to work lol  Viper Steel is the RAM I'm using, I'll put a link here for you!


Some boards/chips vary, but basically try between 1.05V and 1.15V - some rare few are unstable at higher voltages but stable at lower ones
1.125V is common for a lot of people apparently, mines at 1.131V for 3800Mhz


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 12, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> Not exactly tech, but sorta since it's motorized to raise and lower the desk top, took me a while to assemble the sucker. I had gotten the smallest version - Omnidesk Pro 2020 48" - since I'd be some space constraint, and as you can see from the pic, it is a pretty tight squeeze....the control panel to raise and lower the desk is on the lower left side of the desk, a little below the steering wheel. I believe I can set four memory preset heights for easy adjustment.


What's that crap on your headphone pads?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 12, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> What's that crap on your headphone pads?


Hair nets obviously. You'll see when you get older, ear hair is a real problem...


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 12, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> What's that crap on your headphone pads?


It's a sort of dust cover, to prevent dust from settling within the cups, basically to keep the inside of the earpads clear of dust. I do like that hairnet theory, it was a hoot!

Edit - Come to think of it, what TLS had said does make some sorta sense.....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 12, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Was that with an OC? If it was, very likely it's because of CPU load line calibration being disabled. For me, forgetting about CPU load line calibration, resulted in me having to retry to boot. (on a Core 2 Duo, I think that happened with my E4500. (65nm) ) I'm believing that's not with an OC. Correct?



100% CMOS defaults.  I'll probably try to RMA it and see if the replacement works.  On a second installation attempt it wouldn't POST at all, so couldn't change settings even if I wanted to.


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Some boards/chips vary, but basically try between 1.05V and 1.15V - some rare few are unstable at higher voltages but stable at lower ones
> 1.125V is common for a lot of people apparently, mines at 1.131V for 3800Mhz


Massive thanks, I'll give it a go..  I guess I was being a little too conservative with volts then 

Trying to get to understand the CPU speed at the moment, but I'll work on that later    (And another thread!! )


----------



## oobymach (Dec 13, 2021)

TheLostSwede said:


> Hair nets obviously. You'll see when you get older, ear hair is a real problem...


Ear hair, nose hair (both interior and exterior) and fat gathering in the spot just above your genitals, also when you pee you realize that it's not all done coming out when you stop. Seriously I had no idea these were things until I started to get a little older.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 13, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Ear hair, nose hair (both interior and exterior) and fat gathering in the spot just above your genitals, also when you pee you realize that it's not all done coming out when you stop. Seriously I had no idea these were things until I started to get a little older.


Great stuff to look forward to, thanks!


----------



## maxfly (Dec 13, 2021)

thesmokingman said:


> Great stuff to look forward to, thanks!


Just wait until your Dr. snaps that rubber glove on! Muhahaha!


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 13, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Ear hair, nose hair (both interior and exterior)



I don't get much body hair. Am I in the safezone? lol



oobymach said:


> also when you pee you realize that it's not all done coming out when you stop. Seriously I had no idea these were things until I started to get a little older.



My father had a similar problem and the doc suggested taking a seat whilst urinating which helps to empty the bladder. I was dropping a couple of drops worth too. The seating release solved that issue but I can't lie i still frequently stand and spray the bowl (just lazy)

EDIT: i get the feeling the "What's your latest tech purchase" OP is gonna give us a pasting


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 13, 2021)

Yeah maybe should stop posting the off topic stuff or you'll get a slap off a mod


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2021)

I had to buy more distilled water for my rig, i saw the CPU temp spiking to 80C for very brief periods and was all... why?

Looked closer, found freakin debris in the fins again

Partially drained the loop til the water level was below the CPU block, plugged the rest of loop up and left the CPU block staring at me with it's dead, empty eye sockets... and stuck a little cleaning brush in there to loosen the crap, before attaching hoses and pouring water through it backwards to flush it out

This is the filter i used to catch what was coming out, had a few blue chunks and one or two pieces of unknown origin


----------



## maxfly (Dec 13, 2021)

Is the cap of the distilled jug blue by chance?


----------



## Kovoet (Dec 13, 2021)

I thought I would give this a try


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2021)

maxfly said:


> Is the cap of the distilled jug blue by chance?


clear, i have blue coolant dye so somethings come loose, got stuck in the CPU block fins and went to flavour town


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 13, 2021)

Old HP Notebook with a A4 4300M  fast as hell with its 250GB HDD


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 13, 2021)

Soldering iron came today I feel I've made it to the future.
  Even stock it heated up quick and was a massive improvement over the ghetto iron I bought down the local Thai market for like $3.
  After an hour of fighting with it trying to upgrade the firmware which was failing miserably, I turned off my antivirus and it loaded immediately.

  Now my soldering iron has an operating system  (IronOS).


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 13, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Soldering iron came today I feel I've made it to the future.
> Even stock it heated up quick and was a massive improvement over the ghetto iron I bought down the local Thai market for like $3.
> After an hour of fighting with it trying to upgrade the firmware which was failing miserably, I turned off my antivirus and it loaded immediately.
> 
> ...



We are truly living in the future.


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 13, 2021)

Such of a slow sys ive never had a few years ago: A4 4300M with a 5400rpm 250GB HDD        
Stock with 3GB RAM now with 6GB

It have a HD 7670m which is sometimes to fast for the A4


----------



## Remeca (Dec 13, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Such of a slow sys ive never had a few years ago: A4 4300M with a 5400rpm 250GB HDD
> Stock with 3GB RAM now with 6GB
> 
> 
> View attachment 228711


Can it run Crysis?


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 13, 2021)

Original Crysis? yeah for shure.

1366x768 Medium:
IGP = 20 FPS
Dedicated 7670M = 35 FPS

On weeken ill test Crysis 3 may on 1366x768 Low 30 FPS on the HD 7670M


Edit:
But HP is a Garbage Company to bring a A4 4300M with a HD 7670M.

But the FM2 CPU are on a Socket for Notebooks may ill be buy a A8 4500M on ebay.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 14, 2021)

Images are glitching after the recent outage - w1zz is aware of it (but busy skiing)


----------



## oobymach (Dec 14, 2021)

New wifi card came in, only cost $40. Click to enlarge pics.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 14, 2021)

Sadly I lost something I consider a family member, after 6 hard years with myself and another 4 years on top of that with my wife it's finally passed away.

Rip our espresso machine thankfully she died during the end of year sales and the replacement came next day delivery.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 14, 2021)

Got an Apple watch 6 GPS 44mm for 261£ (New) and I have replaced my old Arctis 7 headset with Logitech Pro X Wireless for 149£


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 14, 2021)

Sony WF 1000 XM4
i loved my WH 1000 XM3 and decided to get the earbuds version, and they didn't disapoint me


----------



## RealKGB (Dec 14, 2021)

Samsung PM871b 256GB


Spoiler








Not sure what I'll do with it yet


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2021)

Well didn't buy it,  but got gifted it.  A friend in the states found it because they are hard as f to find here.  My old junky flight stick bit it.
This thing uses the same sensors as its big brother the Warthog...  which goes for close to 400 us.  This T.16000M was gotten for a lowly $108US
delivered!  I'm waiting for it to arrive...  arg I need to fly!


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 16, 2021)

Decided to finally buy some "audiophile" headphones...









So I got some Samson SR850s for around $50. I've heard great things about them and I wanted to see (or hear) if they live up to the hype.

These things sound amazing.

Slightly less bass than other headphones I have, but more detail overall. They absolutely destroy a set of Bose noise-canceling headphones I got a bit ago for like $40 used.

Some things end up sounding a bit harsh, so I probably need to dabble in EQing them. Also, the ear cups aren't the most comfortable, but these headphones are still more comfortable than my Taotronics Bluetooth ones.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 16, 2021)

So little update Poe switch came and omada setup is due tomorrow though it looks like I'll need to wait for the spf modules.
The switch looks in pretty good shape considering its nearly a decade old, two of the caps look slightly suspect so I'll order them and replace but it seems to work fine which is extremely impressive considering how it was sent.


The switch had a single layer of bubble wrap, the power cable was in a piece of paper and to stop it shaking about in the box they put a large empty coke bottle in there which I promptly recycled sadly before I took a photo.



Ordered a load more iot stuff also will start taking some photos when I've built the projects.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 16, 2021)

Since my pics pooped out I'll try again. $40 wifi card. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2021)

Hope it works well for you, i have a T8E  here that the drivers are a real nightmare for, it hates networks that merge 2.4GHz and 5GHz together and of course my router only works that way...


----------



## Valantar (Dec 16, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Decided to finally buy some "audiophile" headphones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember to allow the membranes to wear in before you start changing your eq settings or going overboard on volume. All headphones and speakers need wearing in, and I always recommend just hooking them up to something and letting them play music for at least a day, maybe two, at moderate volumes. This can affect the sound signature quite drastically. I wouldn't be surprised if that harshness went away after some wear-in.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 16, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Hope it works well for you, i have a T8E  here that the drivers are a real nightmare for, it hates networks that merge 2.4GHz and 5GHz together and of course my router only works that way...


Haven't had issues so far but I've only been using it a couple days but I have my home wifi on a 5ghz channel with the 2.4ghz disabled on the router (I have a 2.4ghz network from my bell modem that I have on low power mode for when I need to change settings but is otherwise unused).

I don't find much difference between it and the onboard intel except this one has 866mbps as soon as I connect and stays there where the intel would start at 50mbps and then to 866 and drop back and forth from there to 400ish and only had 4 bar connection where this one has 5. My internet only runs at 400kilobytes per second download anyway so it's a bit overkill for my needs but whatever.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 16, 2021)

Bought an 84" screen to go with my portable projector. Things look great after sundown in 1080p:


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2021)

3 weeks away, i come back from holiday after my 40th birthday and in my mail box ... :


ohhhh might like it ... (specially Chorvs ... Deathloop less ... not the game but the launcher ... after 2 Fo76 key showing "there was an issue" that was resolved and one Doom Eternal who did the same (not resolved ... i need to check if BethSoft has issues with Switzerland ... pffff))oh, wait ... i just reread the Deathloop bottom of the box ... STEAM? Halle'F'ING'lujah!

mmhhh ... Tech related i guess (although Netflix ... urgh ... ) not in the mail ... got it in a brick'n mortar Game store in Lorca, Murcia, Spain 




Spoiler: Geek related?




Mjolnir, a triquetra shaped Ouroboros and something horny .... no pun ...

also ... well ... they are all cult (H.P. Lovecraft is a bit more .... "cult" .... not in the same way...) for techies ... innit?


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 16, 2021)

Coming soon...






I've decided that I really don't care for the stock earpads on the SR850s, so I splurged and got some sheepskin memory foam ones from BRAINWAVZ.

Here's hoping these are really nice.

Ordered them directly from BRAINWAVZ because they're cheaper but also because Amazon sucks (got the headphones themselves from another retailer too).


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 17, 2021)

Since I now have plenty of desk space with my new desk, I'd ordered and received two headphones stands, took a while choosing the 'right' ones for me as I don't want those headphone stands that look nice, but with the headband of the headphone resting on a small point, focusing its weight on that point. I've seen depression on the foam headband of my cans due to this. I'd finally found and have chosen these as they have longer and curved headband rest which, to me, spreads out the weight of the headphone more evenly. I hope you guys understand what I'm saying....just look at the foam headband of my Sennheiser HD600, the foam is resting on the curved surface/holder of the stand.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 17, 2021)

New NeoForza 32Gb kit @ 4600MHz CL19 ready to rock n' roll with my rocket lake!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s3thra (Dec 17, 2021)

New GPU! Yeah, yeah, I know I payed way too much for this thing, but at least I should be able to flip the 5600 XT this is replacing to recoup most of the costs.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 17, 2021)

Well shit, ordered a PS5 with Returnal and a year of PS Plus.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Well shit, ordered a PS5 with Returnal and a year of PS Plus.


?!? Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 17, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> New NeoForza 32Gb kit @ 4600MHz CL19 ready to rock n' roll with my rocket lake!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 229235


I don't want to know the price here in Australia, I saw an 8GB stick a few weeks back and that made my eyes water.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? Is that a bad thing?


If you pay €60 over the MSRP because stores have to offer you shitty bundles, yeah sorta feels bad.

€60 over the MSRP plus the cost of game and PSN for a year. Those extras aren't extra at all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> If you pay €60 over the MSRP because stores have to offer you shitty bundles, yeah sorta feels bad.
> 
> €60 over the MSRP plus the cost of game and PSN for a year. Those extras aren't extra at all.


Wait, You paid 60Eur extra for a game and a year of PSN? That's not a bad bundle. That's actually a decent price.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wait, You paid 60Eur extra for a game and a year of PSN? That's not a bad bundle. That's actually a decent price.


Nope, €632 euro total. PS5 msrp is €499, 12 months of PSN is around €30 on promo, game is around €40 new in retail stores. So €60 over what I should pay for the same bundle if everything had correct market value.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Nope, €632 euro total. PS5 msrp is €499, 12 months of PSN is around €30 on promo, game is around €40 new in retail stores. So €60 over what I should pay for the same bundle if everything had correct market value.


Ah, fair enough. Yeah, that's a bit of jank. The seller may not have had a choice though. Retailers are paying more and they can't sell at a loss, they have to pass that extra cost on. I'm dealing with that in my shop. Nothing I can do, in business to be in business.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, fair enough. Yeah, that's a bit of jank. The seller may not have had a choice though. Retailers are paying more and they can't sell at a loss, they have to pass that extra cost on. I'm dealing with that in my shop. Nothing I can do, in business to be in business.


It's MediaMarkt, one of the biggest retailers. It just happens that only once in two weeks they had retail non-bundle PS5's listed at MSRP but you couldn't add it to the cart because website threw errors at you. Meanwhile all bundles with €60+ markup worked fine.

Anyway, ordered Judgement and Lost Judgement for PS5 in another store. It will ease the pain and I'll have something to play during Christmas break.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It's MediaMarkt, one of the biggest retailers. It just happens that only once in two weeks they had retail non-bundle PS5's listed at MSRP but you couldn't add it to the cart because website threw errors at you. Meanwhile all bundles with €60+ markup worked fine.
> 
> Anyway, ordered Judgement and Lost Judgement for PS5 in another store. It will ease the pain and I'll have something to play during Christmas break.


I would guess most MSRP (non-) bundles are clogged with bots trying to buy them, while the less profitable bundles aren't.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 17, 2021)

Valantar said:


> I would guess most MSRP (non-) bundles are clogged with bots trying to buy them, while the less profitable bundles aren't.



I don't feel good about it but I used a bot to get mine after 4 months of being beaten to checkout by them. Wanted it for my Wife's birthday back in March.


----------



## Valantar (Dec 17, 2021)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I don't feel good about it but I used a bot to get mine after 4 months of being beaten to checkout by them. Wanted it for my Wife's birthday back in March.


Yeah, I've heard of others doing the same. It's pretty insane, though it is ultimately a logical extension of the form of global capitalism that has been developing for the past decades - as capital is hoarded among ever fewer people, they learn to leverage it to create artificial scarcity in pretty much any market they want (assuming some reasonable fit between the resources available and the market size) and thus accumulate even more capital. It's almost as if deregulated markets and toothless, ineffectual market regulators might benefit those in power more than those witout it...  And those of us somewhere in the middle end up having to adopt the tools and methods of those choking the markets as that becomes the only means of accessing it at all - further enriching those owning those tools. Wonderful.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Dec 17, 2021)

Picked up a little Christmas present for myself....




When I was shopping for an IBM Model M keyboard for myself for Christmas...the first thing you notice is that the boards that are in good shape...aren't cheap!  So...I bought a diamond in the rough and cleaned it up myself.   She's a runner...works beautifully.  It's an early Blue Label from 1992 before they added the drip holes for liquid spills and the cheaper/thinner steel backplate.  I was fully prepared to do a 'bolt-mod' on her if need be, but she was only missing one plastic rivet when I took the keyboard apart for cleaning.  Total cost.  85. for the keyboard and 7.50 for one Backspace keycap.  The original keycap had some shine on it...I don't do shine.  The person who originally owned this, must have been a poor typist...the Backspace key was literally glossed over and ALL of the other keys were just like new.  .

After that nasty laptop I received over the summer...cleaning this up was a walk in the park.  Quite a bit of fun too.

I know I say the say the same thing every time, but I feel it's necessary...apologize for the poor photography skills.

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  Health has slightly improved.  Nothing special...still one day at a time.  My family actually set up a small desk that you're viewing in the photo right next to my closet so if I can't get moving...I can just roll out of bed in to my office chair.   It's the simple things....


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 18, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Picked up a little Christmas present for myself....
> 
> View attachment 229303
> 
> ...


Nice! I had a Model M too, a Lexmark Model M circa 199x (can't remember now). I'd lost it when I'd moved to my dinky apartment, I might have put it in the wrong box to be thrown away.   Dunno how the heck that happened.....I miss my Model M and those nice BS.

BTW, do take care of yourself, and stay strong!


----------



## Nuckles56 (Dec 18, 2021)

Bought myself a 6800xt as a Christmas present ($1650 AU, which is the best deal it's had since the start of the year), and decided that I probably better put a slightly larger power supply in my rig to run it and cope with the spikes that can happen.


----------



## KLiKzg (Dec 18, 2021)

We boys, never grow up...it is always "a game thing".   

So let the games begin:


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 18, 2021)

Surprise delivery:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Surprise delivery:
> View attachment 229371


Look on the bright side, you got quick shipping!


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 19, 2021)

In feb. this:




Today is Dec the 19th, and i bought so many useless things from the january loan  



Nuckles56 said:


> View attachment 229352
> Bought myself a 6800xt as a Christmas present ($1650 AU, which is the best deal it's had since the start of the year), and decided that I probably better put a slightly larger power supply in my rig to run it and cope with the spikes that can happen.


na sorry but ill never buy a stupid GPU for those prices, before ill do that i buy so many other hardware stuff and even have more fun than with astupid GPU for about 1175 US $.


Funfact i have only AMD CPU an ill never would buy a GPU from AMD above 500$


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 19, 2021)

Windows decided to crap itself on my main PC recently, so I decided to take this opportunity to not only do a clean install...









...but to also upgrade my boot drive. Went from my 3-year old 500GB Samsung 970 Evo to a 1TB WD Black SN750.

For $130 after-tax, it cost exactly the same as the EVO did in February 2019. How far we've come.





I have the drive partitioned so that reinstalling Windows doesn't erase everything, hence the 100GB partition size and two drive letters.

It performs great. Not quite as good in some places, but overall I'd be hard-pressed to tell the difference. 



Spoiler: How the 970 EVO performed when new











Also, given my irrational hatred of Samsung, it feels good to finally get the last Samsung-branded product out of my system.

The old SSD will be going into a USB enclosure that I ordered.


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 19, 2021)

Samsung is overrated, today there are users out there they prais the garbage QLC as the new one (with sometimes lower write rate than a HDD) 

I had now 2 times a QLC 1TB here holly molly those SSD are totaly garbage, yeah fast read but write without SLC Cache on pair with a Seagate 2,5 1TB 5400 HDD,
not the new one Seagate with 128MB Cache the old one 5400 rpm with 16MB Cache.

QLC 40,38 MB/s
HDD 40,5 MB/s


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 19, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Samsung is overrated, today there are users out there they prais the garbage QLC as the new one (with sometimes lower write rate than a HDD)
> 
> I had now 2 times a QLC 1TB here holly molly those SSD are totaly garbage, yeah fast read but write without SLC Cache on pair with a Seagate 2,5 1TB 5400 HDD


Yeah, I've been actively avoiding QLC as it seems like a huge step backward in a lot of ways.


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 19, 2021)

QLC is garbage in my opinion 

i wouldnt install a QLC to the PS3


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> Samsung is overrated, today there are users out there they prais the garbage QLC as the new one (with sometimes lower write rate than a HDD)
> 
> I had now 2 times a QLC 1TB here holly molly those SSD are totaly garbage, yeah fast read but write without SLC Cache on pair with a Seagate 2,5 1TB 5400 HDD,
> not the new one Seagate with 128MB Cache the old one 5400 rpm with 16MB Cache.
> ...


I dunno I bought a 1TB 860 QVO just for MS Games and well CoDs go there too. I don’t put any expectations in its performance just that it’s a drive I don’t care if I have to format it(UWP locks it out if you reinstall your OS) so for the value and purpose I’m fine with it


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 19, 2021)

For sure im fine with it with a new Seagate 2.5 7200rpm with 128MB Cache write rate about 94 MB/s.
Or my 240GB TLC without SLC Cache with 146 MB/s

QLC 1TB 40,38 MB/S without SLC Cache     
QLC is nearly on pair with an Micro SD Card


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 19, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> For sure im fine with it with a new Seagate 2.5 7200rpm with 128MB Cache write rate about 94 MB/s.
> Or my 240GB TLC without SLC Cache with 146 MB/s
> 
> QLC 1TB 40,38 MB/S without SLC Cache
> QLC is nearly on pair with an Micro SD Card


Y'know, if you could get a 1TB QLC SSD for like $50, then I could see myself picking some up.

Problem is that a 1TB Samsung 870 QVO (QLC) costs more than a 1TB Crucial MX500 (TLC, and my favorite SATA SSD).


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 19, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> For sure im fine with it with a new Seagate 2.5 7200rpm with 128MB Cache write rate about 94 MB/s.


FFS, I had a Seagate Barracuda 500 GB that does easily 120-something MB/s at the beginning regions. And the first one I got with such platter bandwidth, was a 7200.12 purchased on February 9, 2010.
I had another one that I purchased later on in that decade. Yes, the WDs usually were less than that and are at 94 MB/s or similar, but the random seek latency was likely lower.  Barracudas since circa-2010, usually get near 130 MB/s at the beginning! At least the 500s did! Way before that SMR BS!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Y'know, if you could get a 1TB QLC SSD for like $50, then I could see myself picking some up.
> 
> Problem is that a 1TB Samsung 870 QVO (QLC) costs more than a 1TB Crucial MX500 (TLC, and my favorite SATA SSD).


Honestly it was just an impulse buy to have a drive for the purpose I mentioned. I have 2 500GB 850 EVOs in RAID0 that have never let me down and I bought a 500GB 970 EVO plus as my latest boot drive that is perfect for an OS drive. I didn’t really shop around.  I just bought a 2TB Gen4 Corsair MP600 Core for games it’s not the fastest either(4700/3500) but again for a game drive it’s fine.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 19, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Honestly it was just an impulse buy to have a drive for the purpose I mentioned. I have 2 500GB 850 EVOs in RAID0 that have never let me down and I bought a 500GB 970 EVO plus as my latest boot drive that is perfect for an OS drive. I didn’t really shop around.  I just bought a 2TB Gen4 Corsair MP600 Core for games it’s not the fastest either(4700/3500) but again for a game drive it’s fine.


Oh don't worry, I've made plenty of impulse SSD buys; mostly PNY CS900s which are pretty mediocre but they get the job done. If you need a drive, get whatever you can.

I thought about getting a gen4 drive when shopping for my SN750, but there would've been extra cost (~$180 for a 1TB SN850) and I'd have to wait for shipping (I picked the SN750 up at a local store). Plus, I really think SSDs have reached the point of diminishing returns. Sure, 7GB/s sounds awesome, but how much difference will there be in real-world use over 3.4GB/s?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 19, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> Oh don't worry, I've made plenty of impulse SSD buys; mostly PNY CS900s which are pretty mediocre but they get the job done. If you need a drive, get whatever you can.
> 
> I thought about getting a gen4 drive when shopping for my SN750, but there would've been extra cost (~$180 for a 1TB SN850) and I'd have to wait for shipping (I picked the SN750 up at a local store). Plus, I really think SSDs have reached the point of diminishing returns. Sure, 7GB/s sounds awesome, but how much difference will there be in real-world use over 3.4GB/s?


Actually the Corsair replaced my 1TB SN750 so I had to find it a new home


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 19, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> mostly PNY CS900s which are pretty mediocre but they get the job done.


PNY CS900 is junk in my experience. It went down the toilet quickly. IIRC, it silently corrupted Windows 10 and became slow. Feels more like a piece-of-paper when picked up. Can't hold a candle to a lot of earlier PNY CS-series. Caused SFC to report corrupted files and that it couldn't repair some. My first and only CS900, got taken out real fast!

I would trust a Samsung QLC SSD more than the CS900 SSD that I had!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 229465


LOVE AC stuff my last CPU block was AC and I used 2 of their GPU blocks back in the for 2 X1900XTXs in Xfire I actually kinda want that now I could totally run that just off my return connection and even possibly hook it to my MoBos own 2 pin temp sensor I'm already using one for my cases ambient air temps


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 20, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Actually the Corsair replaced my 1TB SN750 so I had to find it a new home
> View attachment 229404


is there a vent inside??

omg - total love


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 20, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> is there a vent inside??
> 
> omg - total love


The Icybox site is a bit sketchy right now and it used a thermal pad between the drive and the top so I can't disassemble to really look but it did come with it's own screwdriver which kinda cute. It's quite a large chunk of aluminum as a whole it's really quite hefty





						Amazon.com: ICY BOX Type-C M.2 SSD NVMe USB 3.1 Gen2 Enclosure with Smart Cooling Fan and Write Protection Feature. USB-C and USB 3.0 Cables includedu p to 10Gbit/s (Supports M.2 NVMe SSDs 2280 2260 2242 2230) : Electronics
					

Buy ICY BOX Type-C M.2 SSD NVMe USB 3.1 Gen2 Enclosure with Smart Cooling Fan and Write Protection Feature. USB-C and USB 3.0 Cables includedu p to 10Gbit/s (Supports M.2 NVMe SSDs 2280 2260 2242 2230): Computers & Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Fangio1951 (Dec 20, 2021)

My latest purchase for my Z390/i9-9900K upgrade over xmas.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2021)

My bigass rant on the SSD discussion and samsung becoming 'over-rated' recently


I think the problem is that samsung had a generation or three where even the budget models were top-tier, and everyone expected that in every series.

850 had Evo and pro.
850 Pro was MLC (2 bit, 10 year warranty) while the evo was 3 bit (5 year)
That made it pretty simple to people: want longer warranty? Pro is for you
The Evo was a step up from previous gens, while the pro basically maxed out SATA III.

860 PRO, EVO and QVO are good examples with the QVO coming in a lot later and a reduced 3 year warranty
PRO? lifespan of the dinosaurs. EVO? for everyone. QVO? for those who want a lot of storage, but at the cost of lower lifespan if you write lots.
Unless you missed that QVO had that catch of reduced lifespan and warranty before buying, it was the only way to get bulk SSD storage cheap (and still is, really)

And honestly, who isn't impressed at how goddamn SMALL the QVO drives were inside?



Skip on to NVME and the 900 series got weird over time. This is when the pricings went weird, and the samsung name got diluted


The 960 evo was 48 layer TLC

the 970 Evo was 64 layer TLC

The 970 PRO (released before the 970 evo plus) remained a top tier, solid entry at least. Just... pricey. very pricey.
Being 64 layer MLC and not TLC, not shockingly it dominated a lot of other drives with longevity and certain use cases.

And then later came the 970 evo plus, which sounded like a premium, FASTER variant went in one huge jump to 96 layer TLC.
The problem is, that in many ways this new "plus" model was in fact a budget, slower replacement. That pissed a lot of people off.
The evo plus felt more like a QVO model, pretending to be an EVO.

Then the 980 series came along

980 Pro: 128 layer TLC, PCI-E 4.0.
Anandtech covers it well:


> The first pro series to drop to TLC
> In many ways, this drive could have easily been labeled the 980 EVO as a replacement for the 970 EVO Plus. Along with switching to TLC NAND, Samsung has cut the write endurance ratings in half to 0.3 DWPD and dropped the usable capacities down to the typical TLC/EVO levels of 250/500/1000 GB instead of 256/512/1024 GB. TLC means the 980 PRO now relies on SLC caching for its peak write speeds, and write performance will drop substantially if the SLC cache is ever filled. However, Samsung has offset this by configuring the 980 PRO to use substantially larger SLC cache sizes than their previous EVO drives, and this is what will give it the Pro name more than anything else




Samsung 980:   Not EVO or QVO? just plain 980? 128 layer TLC, PCI-E 3.0, half the reads of the 980 pro instead of similar peak performance in previous generations.
Andandtech again covers the problem in one sentence


> The SSD 980 is an entry-level NVMe SSD, using TLC NAND with a DRAMless controller. This makes it a new class of product for Samsung in the retail market, one it has never produced before. This kind of drive, with TLC and without DRAM, is already prevalent in the market from other turn-key solution vendors, and this type of drive has been quite popular with OEMs: it allows them to advertise a NVMe SSD without paying the cost of a high-end drive.




TL;DR: Go back and read, a-hole. 
Samsung adjusted their names so the PRO drive should have been an evo, and the nameless 980 should have been a QVO.
Samsung used to have clear, simple distinctions between the tiers (MLC, TLC, warranty/lifespan) that is now out the window. Samsung never had entry level consumer drives, but now they do... with the names and prices of older premium models.

When the 980 pro comes off slower than the 970 pro in real world heavy use, samsung failed.


----------



## Leoman77 (Dec 20, 2021)

I purchased ANOTHER/REPLACEMENT 5800X
Waiting on RMA to return back to me this week


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 20, 2021)

Mussels said:


>



its like a chips-bag. when i open it is half filled


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> its like a chips-bag. when i open it is half filled


the QVO is the chips at the bottom of the box you cant reach


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 20, 2021)

Mussels said:


> the QVO is the chips at the bottom of the box you cant reach


sounds a bit like the micro ssd cards i got from china. i got them checked for heart and kidneys and was able to prove fraud.
I got all my money back


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> LOVE AC stuff my last CPU block was AC and I used 2 of their GPU blocks back in the for 2 X1900XTXs in Xfire I actually kinda want that now I could totally run that just off my return connection and even possibly hook it to my MoBos own 2 pin temp sensor I'm already using one for my cases ambient air temps



It actually has an extra connection for a AC flow sensor, or you can connect it to the motherboards power on pins, for shutoff in an emergency over temp or flow sensor zero. i paid a little extra for the one with the external USB lead as it has the IR sensor on it for the AC remote, but will probably stick it inside then control it with the remote/aquasuite


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2021)

I got lazy and found a 2 pin temp sensor that came with a different mobo and hooked it up to my x570 board, and used blutack to stick it to one of my loops fittings

YAY WATER TEMP SENSOR


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 20, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I got lazy and found a 2 pin temp sensor that came with a different mobo and hooked it up to my x570 board, and used blutack to stick it to one of my loops fittings
> 
> YAY WATER TEMP SENSOR
> View attachment 229502
> ...


Same I got 3 2 pin temp sensors from my last ASUS Z97 Sabertooth I never really used I just have one hanging off my 4 pin wire basically "mid case" so I know my case ambient temp. I have one more header on this one that you may have just given me an idea for it


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Same I got 3 2 pin temp sensors from my last ASUS Z97 Sabertooth I never really used I just have one hanging off my 4 pin wire basically "mid case" so I know my case ambient temp. I have one more header on this one that you may have just given me an idea for it


If i find a gap, i may slot another one into the fins of the intake or exhaust rads. Be kinda interesting to know water temp vs exhaust air temp.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I got lazy and found a 2 pin temp sensor that came with a different mobo and hooked it up to my x570 board, and used blutack to stick it to one of my loops fittings
> 
> YAY WATER TEMP SENSOR
> View attachment 229502
> ...



Here's my diy water temp, connected to boards temp input header. hole drilled through cap and sealed with araldite.


----------



## RealKGB (Dec 20, 2021)

Weirdest flex 2021


Spoiler








Who else can say they have 3 batteries on their phone?
- iPhone 7 inbuilt battery
- iPhone 7 Smart Battery Case (also compatible with iPhone 6, iPhone 6S, iPhone 7, iPhone 8, and iPhone SE 2)
- ChargeWorx 4000 mAh battery pack
Once I replace the battery in my 7 I'll get at least 2 days of life.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 20, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If i find a gap, i may slot another one into the fins of the intake or exhaust rads. Be kinda interesting to know water temp vs exhaust air temp.


Sidequestion:

You guys are much more experienced in this topic; is there a way to install an external temperature sensor and power it via SATA so I can implement another one in my BIOS?
i think the latter will hardly be possible... what does the expert think?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Sidequestion:
> 
> You guys are much more experienced in this topic; is there a way to install an external temperature sensor and power it via SATA so I can implement another one in my BIOS?
> i think the latter will hardly be possible... what does the expert think?



What would you be wanting the sensor to monitor? I can't see there been any hop of adding the sensors feed into the bios display


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2021)

Well one of my Evo 850s just friggin croaked on me.  Took out my only windows install.  Annoying.  So this time I went Crucial MX500.  Also had to get a storage nvme for a buddy of mine:


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 20, 2021)

Funny that I just chucked a Crucial MX500 500 GB SATA SSD, because it was about to croak, according to SMART. They seem to have a problem with very limited amount of writes, where even Windows updates can cause them to fail. While, I found a 1 TB Samsung 850 Evo SATA SSD, which Samsung Magician, IIRC, gave a warning about 850 Evos requiring a firmware update and offering the firmware, so I had the firmware flashed to the 1 TB 850 Evo. The 1 TB 850 Evo was from a Haswell system.

And I didn't start using my Crucial MX500 until January 3, 2020 and then by fall, CrystalDiskInfo kept reporting the life percentage, plunging! By sometime in the first-quarter of 2021, it was down to only 82 percent!


----------



## johnspack (Dec 20, 2021)

Dam.  And I only got maybe a year out of the evo850.   Fortunately I'm only going to run windows on it,  so who cares.....


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 20, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Sidequestion:
> 
> You guys are much more experienced in this topic; is there a way to install an external temperature sensor and power it via SATA so I can implement another one in my BIOS?
> i think the latter will hardly be possible... what does the expert think?


Implementation in bios I have no idea but any Arduino or esp board for $2 can handle as many i2c temp sensors as you would ever want


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 20, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Dam.  And I only got maybe a year out of the evo850.   Fortunately I'm only going to run windows on it,  so who cares.....


There were a lot of Halo recordings written to the Crucial MX500, but that was absurd! At least according to CrystalDiskInfo, the lifetime remaining was low for 1 year of usage, but some argue that it's interpreting the SMART wrong. Really?! OTOH, I know that's the case with Seagate Barracuda HDDs, where they show non-standard readings for "Raw Read Error Rate".


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 20, 2021)

So lots of goodies have been delivered and I have more projects going on that I can even remember. My 2nd hand Poe switch had been mauled by an oaf and the reset switch needed to be replaced as it was jammed closed but it's up and working.


The omada Access points turned out to work great with the thick concrete walls of our house so much so that one covered the whole building so I have one spare which might go in the garage.


My solar irrigation project has been a slight pain the magnetic coil relays seem to draw power in idle state and I had no small transistors so I added a whopper now just waiting for the valves and BMS as well as some small other bits.


Next purchase is a coil of slinged cat 6 cable and some outdoor access points for the garden.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2021)

What am i looking for in CDI to tell me my drives are reaching their lifetime?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> What would you be wanting the sensor to monitor? I can't see there been any hop of adding the sensors feed into the bios display


i broke the connector for the T_Sensor on my motherboard. i used it to observe the surface of my graphics card to set up the fan speed to put more pressure inside the case when needed. it was very precise. now i must use the other sensors but they are not that adjustable like the one i had.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Sidequestion:
> 
> You guys are much more experienced in this topic; is there a way to install an external temperature sensor and power it via SATA so I can implement another one in my BIOS?
> i think the latter will hardly be possible... what does the expert think?


Not sure what you mean - it's possible to have sensors read by the mobo (simple little 2 pin cables), external software ones (my corsair commander pro has 2 headers for this) as well as powered from wherever external ones with displays

BIOS is only going to read the simple 2 pin thermistor cables, they dont need power


Side note: water temp 37-39C, sounds perfect


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> i broke the connector for the T_Sensor on my motherboard. i used it to observe the surface of my graphics card to set up the fan speed to put more pressure inside the case when needed. it was very precise. now i must use the other sensors but they are not that adjustable like the one i had.



Corsair commander pro, can set to control fans too.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 20, 2021)

Hallelujah! My U80-A SEQ2 is finally shipping out after waiting 15 months. All things considered, could have been a lot worse in pandemic time. 

Very excited to be coming back to TKL. Have spent more than the last 5 years on exclusively 60% boards. Have some Turquoise Tealios ready to be lubed with 205g0 and put into this board, gonna take my time with this one. Not sure yet whether I want to put 9009 or Dolch on this board.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 20, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Hallelujah! My U80-A SEQ2 is finally shipping out after waiting 15 months. All things considered, could have been a lot worse in pandemic time.
> 
> Very excited to be coming back to TKL. Have spent more than the last 5 years on exclusively 60% boards. Have some Turquoise Tealios ready to be lubed with 205g0 and put into this board, gonna take my time with this one. Not sure yet whether I want to put 9009 or Dolch on this board.
> 
> View attachment 229527View attachment 229526






i have a similar treasure in my basement! u brought me to an idea...


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Here's my diy water temp, connected to boards temp input header. hole drilled through cap and sealed with araldite.
> View attachment 229507


Now that is something I could totally do too! My other sensor header is at the front of my board right above my reservoir…been awhile since I’ve done any ghetto mods but you guys are giving me some pretty cool ideas!



johnspack said:


> Dam.  And I only got maybe a year out of the evo850.   Fortunately I'm only going to run windows on it,  so who cares.....


I’ve had 2 running in RAID0 since 2015…


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2021)

seth1911 said:


> QLC is garbage in my opinion


We could not agree more on that point.


seth1911 said:


> i wouldnt install a QLC to the PS3


I refuse to install it in anything.



Mussels said:


> And honestly, who isn't impressed at how goddamn SMALL the QVO drives were inside?


I'm not saying it's not impressive in how compact QLC is, just how unacceptable the durability factor is.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2021)

My brother gave/permaloaned me his DJI spark


test one, i managed to get a herd of roos, one mama with joey hanging out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Hallelujah! My U80-A SEQ2 is finally shipping out after waiting 15 months. All things considered, could have been a lot worse in pandemic time.
> 
> Very excited to be coming back to TKL. Have spent more than the last 5 years on exclusively 60% boards. Have some Turquoise Tealios ready to be lubed with 205g0 and put into this board, gonna take my time with this one. Not sure yet whether I want to put 9009 or Dolch on this board.
> 
> View attachment 229527View attachment 229526


$532?!? Good Grief!!



Mussels said:


> My brother gave/permaloaned me his DJI spark
> 
> 
> test one, i managed to get a herd of roos, one mama with joey hanging out
> ...


Are they friendly?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> $532?!? Good Grief!!
> 
> 
> Are they friendly?


I mean, they didn't kill me?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> $532?!? Good Grief!!



My thoughts too. Was thinking how many cores does it have, then realised it's just a keyboard.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are they friendly?


I’d personally prefer to just see them like that, from a safe distance.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 20, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 229528



Interesting! I have to admit, the only typewriter I've ever gotten my hands on was a cheap crappy Triumph Adler Cherry MY I stripped for the keyset. Spent many hours cleaning the keys with Dawn, but it was worth every minute. Haven't used it on anything in a while, but it goes well with many colourways. My fave combo was combined with the modifiers from my Sky Dolch set.

Though, it's not the right colourway for the U80. 







lexluthermiester said:


> $532?!? Good Grief!!



In hindsight, I should clarify that I was just giddy I got the shipping email, it was not my intention to boast - just one of many decisions of which I'm not so proud  and probably one of many reasons why I can't afford a 3070 

I haven't been in the keyboard game for a couple years now. But as much as I like my X60 R, starting to feel like I could do with more keys at my disposal. I saw the U80 SEQ2 group buy go up towards the end of last year, and decided to go for it. It was pushed back a few times thanks to the chip shortage.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 20, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Interesting! I have to admit, the only typewriter I've ever gotten my hands on was a cheap crappy Triumph Adler


i used it 35 years ago when i was in school. if u like those objects i'll send it to canada. no problem. 

i have no emotional connection to this machine. but i never wanted to throw it away. it is in a case that was delivered for this typewriter.
through you i have only seen how it has actually gained in value.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> In hindsight, I should clarify that I was just giddy I got the shipping email, it was not my intention to boast - just one of many decisions of which I'm not so proud  and probably one of many reasons why I can't afford a 3070
> 
> I haven't been in the keyboard game for a couple years now. But as much as I like my X60 R, starting to feel like I could do with more keys at my disposal. I saw the U80 SEQ2 group buy go up towards the end of last year, and decided to go for it. It was pushed back a few times thanks to the chip shortage.


I was just pointing out that price! For that kind of money, that thing had better be gold-plated and have a 10year warranty.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 20, 2021)

So this happened:


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 20, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> So this happened:
> View attachment 229540


omg! where???? tell me


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 20, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> omg! where???? tell me


NBB


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> So this happened:
> View attachment 229540


Nice! Happy Holidays to you! Decent price too!


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Happy Holidays to you! Decent price too!


Thanks. It's B2B purchase within EU so I still have to pay 23% VAT for it here.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2021)

Damnit i wanted more attention on that roo shot, that drone has no zoom so i literally had to ZOOM up in their face


----------



## oobymach (Dec 20, 2021)

Mussels said:


> My brother gave/permaloaned me his DJI spark
> 
> 
> test one, i managed to get a herd of roos, one mama with joey hanging out
> ...


 
Now you need a vr headset so you can fly in first person mode.


----------



## Rithsom (Dec 20, 2021)

Thread title: *What's your latest tech purchase?*

10,000th post:



Mussels said:


> Damnit i wanted more attention on that roo shot, that drone has no zoom so i literally had to ZOOM up in their face



Couldn't have been better, lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Thread title: *What's your latest tech purchase?*
> 
> 10,000th post:
> 
> ...


We do meander a little bit but for the most part we stay on topic.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2021)

Biolite powerlight mini




https://www.amazon.co.uk/BioLite-PowerLight-Wearable-Light-Power/dp/B01DMW1CL8


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Biolite powerlight mini
> View attachment 229564
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/BioLite-PowerLight-Wearable-Light-Power/dp/B01DMW1CL8


Is a flashlight considered technology in this day and age?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Is a flashlight considered technology in this day and age?


Made with LEDs and charged up with a micro-USB cable? I'd say it qualifies.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 20, 2021)

True but even high tech insulating concrete ytong is still a brick


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> True but even high tech insulating concrete ytong is still a brick


But a brick doesn't have a battery and electronics. This is a tech forum and as such a battery powered LED light qualifies.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2021)

Also charges a phone as a powerbank. 

I'm sure there has been stuff that's been posted that is further from been classed as technology than this. 

Is it PC tech only then ThaiTaffy?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Is it PC tech only then ThaiTaffy?


No. TechPowerUp covers a lot more than just PC tech. While PC parts are the primary focus, they are not the exclusive focus. W1zzard has said as much a few times over the years, though I'm not going to go searching for a quote as a citation.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 20, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Also charges a phone as a powerbank.
> 
> I'm sure there has been stuff that's been posted that is further from been classed as technology than this.
> 
> Is it PC tech only then ThaiTaffy?


Sorry Tigger I've probably posted worse just late and trying to be funny (not working) it's obviously tech and being a power bank is pretty impressive. What's the battery capacity? It says wearable so I'm guessing it's not that big.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 20, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry Tigger I've probably posted worse just late and trying to be funny (not working) it's obviously tech and being a power bank is pretty impressive. What's the battery capacity? It says wearable so I'm guessing it's not that big.



Battery is 1350Mah i think. It's actually pretty neat, has both Red and White use too, with a bike mount too.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2021)

Rithsom said:


> Thread title: *What's your latest tech purchase?*
> 
> 10,000th post:
> 
> ...


Well it was about the DJI drone, i'm in love with the thing despite it being one of the older models


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry Tigger I've probably posted worse just late and trying to be funny (not working) it's obviously tech and being a power bank is pretty impressive.


I missed that joke as well... Sorry man.



Mussels said:


> i'm in love with the thing despite it being one of the older models


Age does not define usefulness. The SNES is 30 years old and I still play games on it.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Age does not define usefulness. The SNES is 30 years old and I still play games on it.


Apparently just don’t try to sell it…








						Nintendo Sues Guy for $25 He Made Selling N64 on eBay
					

Nintendo has declared its latest lawsuit and will be suing a guy in Vermont that made $25 selling his old N64 on eBay.




					hard-drive.net
				



Someone gave me one in my early 20s I never actually had one when they were the thing but I do remember playing the first Final Fantasy on it. It was a 2D top down game


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 21, 2021)

Wish me luck....hopefully I don't blow myself up or burn the house down.

I've been pushing my luck all week... made and fitted this a few days ago.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 21, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> So this happened:
> View attachment 229541





It arrived.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 21, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Damnit i wanted more attention on that roo shot, that drone has no zoom so i literally had to ZOOM up in their face


be careful in australia.....





roos are nice...


----------



## bogmali (Dec 21, 2021)

This thread is about showcasing your latest tech purchase and not a troubleshooting one. Start a thread if you need help identifying issues related to your item


----------



## Yraggul666 (Dec 21, 2021)

Roger that. Will not happen again.
So this is my latest tech purrrrrrchase:


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 21, 2021)

The new earpads for my SR850s arrived...









They're much bigger, they feel better to wear, and my ears fit inside them much better.

What I wasn't expecting was the extent of the effect they had on the sound. The bass is stronger now and the high end is a bit weaker; I'm not sure how I feel about it.

Time will tell I guess.

EDIT: They definitely cut out a lot more noise now.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 22, 2021)

@sam_86314 I guess OG pads were velour?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I mean, they didn't kill me?


Did you try boxing them?  I hear that helps.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> The bass is stronger now and the high end is a bit weaker; I'm not sure how I feel about it.


I would be totally ok with this.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 22, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> View attachment 229720


Just realized a fatal flaw in fitting a energy meter to the house....
My wife can see and has proof how many times I turn on the coffee machine.


----------



## Calmmo (Dec 22, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 229737
> It arrived.



And now you can sell that 1060 for like 400-500$ or something crazy  




As for my tech thingy it's a samsung 128gb usb 3.1 stick. Only bought it due to its size, such tiny much wow


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 22, 2021)

Calmmo said:


> And now you can sell that 1060 for like 400-500$ or something crazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I could probably match the MSRP at the time of purchase but dunno. It's still plugged in, didn't have time to put in the 3080 Ti in.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 22, 2021)

samsung UHS3 128gb memory card.

it was such a bargain (~15USD) so it was hard to pass, specially since my tab had an empty micro SD slot


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Did you try boxing them?  I hear that helps.



Nah but i went out and got more photos and videos of them










Wash hands after eating chicken nuggets, before touching drone. beagles know.


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 22, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> @sam_86314 I guess OG pads were velour?


Yeah, they were. Very small and not all that comfortable (despite what I said in my original post).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Nah but i went out and got more photos and videos of them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw this too.








The image quality is actually really nice.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 22, 2021)

Got the little aqua computer sensor. haven't even installed it in the case yet, but am so impressed. I have an old remote from some leds lights, and have programmed the Vision to accept commands from this remote. I will post some more pics when i have it fitted inside the case, but here are some initial pics. It's smaller than i expected but screen is still perfectly visible.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 22, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Just realized a fatal flaw in fitting a energy meter to the house....
> My wife can see and has proof how many times I turn on the coffee machine.View attachment 229789


Yikes! That's like a big honking air conditioner! Like my USA-made compressor on a 10,000 BTU-rated window air conditioner from the late-1990s that I had. It would easily suck that many watts on compressor startup, until it gets to normal speed. The lights would almost go out for like 1 second. I almost brought it with me in 2016, but I left it behind in 2016.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 22, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Yikes! That's like a big honking air conditioner! Like my USA-made compressor on a 10,000 BTU-rated window air conditioner from the late-1990s that I had. It would easily suck that many watts on compressor startup, until it gets to normal speed. The lights would almost go out for like 1 second. I almost brought it with me in 2016, but I left it behind in 2016.


No the 6kw is our shower the numerous 1.2kw spikes are the coffee machine


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 22, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> No the 6kw is our shower the numerous 1.2kw spikes are the coffee machine


With the air con I had, the amperes were virtually infinity when it first comes on.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 22, 2021)

Need to check what other cool stuff i can use the remote for.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Saw this too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering it's the original DJI spark and only 1080p, the quality is amazing

The newer ones are 4K with optical zoom and other fancy stuff, but they really, really nailed it the first time around


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Considering it's the original DJI spark and only 1080p, the quality is amazing


Agreed, it looks great!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> My brother gave/permaloaned me his DJI spark
> 
> 
> test one, i managed to get a herd of roos, one mama with joey hanging out
> ...


I'd love to get one to play with and maybe map out our land but the dogs would follow me and I know the moment it landed they would tear it to pieces, it's the main reason I haven't bought a robot hoover or lawnmower.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 23, 2021)

Upgrade from current hyrdonaut to kryonaut...


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 23, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> The new earpads for my SR850s arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, some people don't appreciate the fact (yes, fact!!!) that the earpads make a vast difference in sound. I recall swapping out the craptastic stock pads of the Fostex T50RP with a pair of sheepskin MrSpeakers Alpha Pads and got blown away by the difference. The reverse is also true, buy a pair of earpads like leather/pleather ones and swapping out stock velour ones on cans designed with velour pads in mind, would only result terribly muddied sound (learnt that the hard way).


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 23, 2021)

Bought a keyboard. 39.95EUR


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Bought a keyboard. 39.95EUR



Nice i like my Anne pro 60. Your first 60?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 23, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Nice i like my Anne pro 60. Your first 60?


Yep. My last one was a TKL (Logitech G410)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2021)

Maenad said:


> Yep. My last one was a TKL (Logitech G410)



Does it have some way to use arrow keys? mine has a neat tap function to use FN/right win key/right CTRL and right shift as arrow keys

Edit, bleurggh it does i see now


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 23, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Does it have some way to use arrow keys? mine has a neat tap function to use FN/right win key/right CTRL and right shift as arrow keys


I'll find out when I take it from its package. Still on the move with my mom


----------



## TomasK (Dec 23, 2021)

New keyboard time! Cherry MX Board 10.0. Cost me approx. 120 €. Best keyboard I've ever had! Low profile, Cherry MX Speed Silver LP switches, aluminium chassis, detachable USB-C cable, numeric keys... All I ever wanted from a KB. It even came in an overkill aluminium/plastic suitcase! The cable could be nicer/more flexible though


----------



## Gumby (Dec 23, 2021)

Got 5 of these at $47 a piece on Amazon. Had a 1Tb go out finally after 8yrs of use. It was vibrating so bad it was shaking the case it was in. They are in Raid 5. It is my Picture and music backup, backup.
These are for the next crash I will change over to these then.


----------



## neopolaris (Dec 23, 2021)

I won't be using the wifi.  Just wanted 1000 speed for my machines and my NAS.  $35 plus a 25% discount.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 23, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Got the little aqua computer sensor. haven't even installed it in the case yet, but am so impressed. I have an old remote from some leds lights, and have programmed the Vision to accept commands from this remote. I will post some more pics when i have it fitted inside the case, but here are some initial pics. It's smaller than i expected but screen is still perfectly visible.
> View attachment 229801View attachment 229802View attachment 229803View attachment 229804


I see I'm not the only one to take notes on paper in games...


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 23, 2021)

My new Router! Amazon Warehouse Deal. 180€ instead 239€. 
packaging heavily damaged. goods flawless. i often order something like this and then look at it.
If it does not fit it goes back. In the case once again made a safe deal.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> I see I'm not the only one to take notes on paper in games...



I have bits sometimes all over my desk lol



plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 229951
> 
> My new Router! Amazon Warehouse Deal. 180€ instead 239€.
> packaging heavily damaged. goods flawless. i often order something like this and then look at it.
> If it does not fit it goes back. In the case once again made a safe deal.



Fritz is that not a bit iffy to a German, wasn't it an English slang term for Germans during WWII


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 23, 2021)

First impressions of the keyboard are okay. Just need to get used to this as this is sooooo tiny!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 23, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Fritz is that not a bit iffy to a German, wasn't it an English slang term for Germans during WWII


its an old german name and very ordinary. like Kevin e.g.
you mean maybe *Friedrich II.* oder *Friedrich der Große* (* 24. Januar 1712 in Berlin; † 17. August 1786 in Potsdam) The old Fritz..

but this router is a Berlin manufacturer and total premium, yes. I looked for a long time after this router but 240€ is very expensive. now i ordered immediately when i saw the warehouse deal.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> its an old german name and very ordinary. like Kevin e.g.
> you mean maybe *Friedrich II.* oder *Friedrich der Große* (* 24. Januar 1712 in Berlin; † 17. August 1786 in Potsdam) The old Fritz..
> 
> but this router is a Berlin manufacturer and total premium, yes. I looked for a long time after this router but 240€ is very expensive. now i ordered immediately when i saw the warehouse deal.


Fritz. British soldiers employed a variety of epithets for the Germans. Fritz, *a German pet form of Friedrich*, was popular in both World War I and World War II, with Jerry, short for "German", but also modeled on the English name, favoured in the latter.


----------



## neopolaris (Dec 23, 2021)

Maenad said:


> First impressions of the keyboard are okay. Just need to get used to this as this is sooooo tiny!


Are you used to having the number pad?  I apparently used one with the keys for too long.  I tried to like a Redragon KUMARA, but couldn't get over not having those number keys there.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2021)

neopolaris said:


> Are you used to having the number pad?  I apparently used one with the keys for too long.  I tried to like a Redragon KUMARA, but couldn't get over not having those number keys there.



I never used the num pad when i had one, so don't miss it. For me it was mainly down to space on my desk, have not got space for a massive full sized KB


----------



## neopolaris (Dec 23, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I never used the num pad when i had one, so don't miss it. For me it was mainly down to space on my desk, have not got space for a massive full sized KB


You probably wouldn't like this KB/mousepad then hahaha.  ...or maybe it would be the motivation to get a larger desk??  (which I'm in the market for).  Got this pad a week ago.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 23, 2021)

neopolaris said:


> You probably wouldn't like this KB/mousepad then hahaha.  ...or maybe it would be the motivation to get a larger desk??  (which I'm in the market for).  Got this pad a week ago.



I just never reall used the NUM pad. Maybe a TKL would be ok for me but this Anne Pro II was cheap.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 23, 2021)

neopolaris said:


> You probably wouldn't like this KB/mousepad then hahaha.  ...or maybe it would be the motivation to get a larger desk??  (which I'm in the market for).  Got this pad a week ago.


there is no controversy about taste.


----------



## grool (Dec 23, 2021)

My latest purchase would be my new router - Mikrotik hap ac3.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 23, 2021)

The keyboard is sooooo small :3


Tho I'm lost with the hotkeys


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 23, 2021)

DHL is always good to me, always surprises me a few days early. The U80 teased me for 15 months - now it's my turn to be a tease


----------



## freeagent (Dec 23, 2021)

My GF wanted to buy me a nice new clicky Logitech KB for Xmas, but told her I am still ok with my 2006ish G15 lol.. I keep it clean.. and its about 2hunny cheaper. I have run it under hot water many times and it feels kinda freaky every time I do.. the excitement never gets old when it dries out and everything still works lol.. I did replace this board with a G something something once. Was nicer than this one.. had drains too.. first time my kid spilled his milk bottle on it, she was kaput. Lost V, B, and something else. E-waste now.. still a bit miffed. Hot water made it much, much worse lol..

I am shopping for a mobo right now.. my eldest son will get this one.. I will be getting the new AM4 12 core when it drops with its mighty cache. I am gambling on stronger memory performance..


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I never used the num pad when i had one, so don't miss it. For me it was mainly down to space on my desk, have not got space for a massive full sized KB


This was what i discovered as well, when i went TKL for my gaming/VR system (and kept it on my main, instead)

If you dont do a lot of number typing, you just dont use them... and my god is it more comfortable and easier on your arms to game without the forced extra spacing.
I've got wide as heck shoulders cause i'm not one of the smaller british models of shellfish, and if i find it more comfortable to have that width i cant understand how smaller people dont dislocate their elbows with these ultrawide keyboards that add more on both sides



freeagent said:


> My GF wanted to buy me a nice new clicky Logitech KB for Xmas, but told her I am still ok with my 2006ish G15 lol.. I keep it clean.. and its about 2hunny cheaper. I have run it under hot water many times and it feels kinda freaky every time I do.. the excitement never gets old when it dries out and everything still works lol.. I did replace this board with a G something something once. Was nicer than this one.. had drains too.. first time my kid spilled his milk bottle on it, she was kaput. Lost V, B, and something else. E-waste now.. still a bit miffed. Hot water made it much, much worse lol..
> 
> I am shopping for a mobo right now.. my eldest son will get this one.. I will be getting the new AM4 12 core when it drops with its mighty cache. I am gambling on stronger memory performance..


I got offered a job (depending on completing training) late Jan... if i get it, first luxury purchase will be the same deal with a dual CCX 12 core Vcache sexiness
(I love the 5800x, but the VR rig could use the performance and i would prefer lower temps for my OCD)


----------



## freeagent (Dec 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> This was what i discovered as well, when i went TKL for my gaming/VR system (and kept it on my main, instead)
> 
> If you dont do a lot of number typing, you just dont use them... and my god is it more comfortable and easier on your arms to game without the forced extra spacing.
> I've got wide as heck shoulders cause i'm not one of the smaller british models of shellfish, and if i find it more comfortable to have that width i cant understand how smaller people dont dislocate their elbows with these ultrawide keyboards that add more on both sides
> ...


Awesome man, congratulations! You will be awesome at your new job 

Unfortunately you may have to deal with people again. I was home for 10 months and was quite content just talking to you guys and my family. Now I have to deal with people, and pressure, time is always a factor again lol.. bonus points given because I didnt get my initial 3 month review,. but they told me to get measured up for a uniform so they cover that. Looked and my funds in the bank today and noticed they gave me a decent raise.. quite thankful for that. I was the new guy training new guys lol.. felt a bit strange, but not the first employer to do that. Almost makes me feel like I know what I am talking about lol..

But I still crashed the machine that one time, and made a little bit of scrap that other time.. but it seems all is forgotten.. I am going to be 44 on the 12th, and I am in better shape than most of the young guys there.. But just to be clear.. I am 44 on the outside, inside I am in my late 20s early 30s.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 23, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I am going to be 44 on the 12th, and I am in better shape than most of the young guys there.. But just to be clear.. I am 44 on the outside, inside I am in my late 20s early 30s.


Pretty sure that doesn't change as you age, i'm approaching the big 6 0 and still feel 30, problem is my body doesn't agree.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Awesome man, congratulations! You will be awesome at your new job
> 
> Unfortunately you may have to deal with people again. I was home for 10 months and was quite content just talking to you guys and my family. Now I have to deal with people, and pressure, time is always a factor again lol.. bonus points given because I didnt get my initial 3 month review,. but they told me to get measured up for a uniform so they cover that. Looked and my funds in the bank today and noticed they gave me a decent raise.. quite thankful for that. I was the new guy training new guys lol.. felt a bit strange, but not the first employer to do that. Almost makes me feel like I know what I am talking about lol..
> 
> But I still crashed the machine that one time, and made a little bit of scrap that other time.. but it seems all is forgotten.. I am going to be 44 on the 12th, and I am in better shape than most of the young guys there.. But just to be clear.. I am 44 on the outside, inside I am in my late 20s early 30s.


Actually its a work-from-home job while my kids at school, as phone support for the same government agency that gives me the disability support i'm getting
Makes a lot of sense, they have the full details on what i can and cannot do, and i'm familiar with the system after applying for it myself - and from their perspective, i stop being a black hole of money eating, and contribute back


----------



## phill (Dec 24, 2021)

Well it's been a little while and I've not been able to control one's self so, I've been buying a few things of late, so here we go with a few boring pictures and me hopefully keeping quiet long enough.....

For starters some actual EXOS 16TB drives...  A little more pricey than the ones via Amazon (which I have thankfully received a refund for....) but at least they are the right ones...  No dead ones either, so worked out rather well 



Then, I think I might have gone a little SATA/RAID card crazy......




So a little explaination (I will try to keep it short and sweet as possible.....) 
Basically my 'Synology' custom build is in a Fractal Design 804 case, so I had a MATX board which had 6 SATA ports.  the Synology setup I have allows me to have up to 12 drives of whatever which is always great for expansion.... But the lack of ports on the motherboard, not good.  So, I bought a 6, 8 and 10 port SATA card from Amazon (tried looking on Ebay, nothing decent and cheap, so thought meh, Amazon and ordered away.)   Grabbed some cables as well as I was hoping to make things as tidy as possible...
So, when testing the 6 SATA card model and noticed there was no slow down, I was very impressed, as you can see from the screen grab, nothing massively slowing me down over 1Gb network...  I tried the 8 and the 10 port versions and the 8 only 6 worked due to there being two controller chips on the card and then the 10 one, well, that was definitely not as strong as the one 6 port card even though, as a plus, they were all recognisable from the card and no drivers to be installed.
So I just ended up with the 6 port card.  I didn't see the point in keeping either of the other cards, as they weren't as fast or as easy to install (aside from the 10 port card - but pointless since the Synology box only allowed 12 total drives.)


  

Drives installed into the case...  I think that second pic they really could have made the case another 5 to even 10mm taller and that would have given just enough space to get power cables and data cables between the backs of the drives and the PSU safely...  In my opinion, the only thing that really lets the PC down...  Oh and it will only fit a max of 10 drives, if I rest two on the floor in the other side (will show more in my project log when I get 5 minutes to update that...  hopefully.....) so I'm currently having a rethink about what to do and what might be done with it....  

Which leads me on to the last purchase......

 

Well simply put, I needed some coolers for a cruncher or two of mine and well, these where the 280mm rad models and they're pretty quiet and work well, temps are ok as far as AIO's go and for £80 each, I figured what the heck...  
Little disappointed in that I can't get these coolers that I believe @PaulieG and @stinger608 where chatting about but as always the height of RAM sticks and big coolers do seem to have some limitations shall we say, so a main reason I picked the AIO's over an air cooler.  Hopefully they'll work well and as I'm looking to buy a few more PSUs, hopefully they'll both last well....   I've asked a mate in the US to see if he could grab one of those air coolers so I can test...  Be interesting to see if they are as good as I hear


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 24, 2021)

I always had a soft spot for maps and clocks and related things like GPS.
And I always wanted a Geochron eversince I knew about it's existence , but these don't come cheap.

Geochron Mechanical clocks






Until they made available this small computer, which output can display a map on a monitor or TV-screen.

Geochron Digital clock






Their latest model displays at 4k resolution.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 24, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Pretty sure that doesn't change as you age, i'm approaching the big 6 0 and still feel 30, problem is my body doesn't agree.


Same, I'm your basic young-at-heart sorta guy, but my body vehemently disagrees with that assessment. 

All these keyboards I see, takes me back to when I was insanely into keyboards, at one stage, I had >20 keyboards.....even now though the number has dwindled down somewhat, I have easily >15 keyboards. So liking what I see here, the keyboard love and enthusiasm. Presently, I'm using my Ducky Shine 4 Fire 69 and so loving the feel of the various Cherry MX switches on it. I used to think Cherry MX Brown was a good compromise between a tactile feel and noise (as compared to Cherry MX Blue), but now, Brown just feels so mushy and yucky. 

I believe I'd gotten rid of my keyboards with Browns with just one remaining board with MX Brown, only kept it as it's a special edition Ducky. Anyone here into Topre? I love mine, I have 7 I think, and the 55G Topre RealForce is just perfect for me, the weight and the feel when I type is like finger sex.....the good kind, NOT the nasty type!


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 24, 2021)

GamerGuy said:


> I believe I'd gotten rid of my keyboards with Browns with just one remaining board with MX Brown, only kept it as it's a special edition Ducky. Anyone here into Topre? I love mine, I have 7 I think, and the 55G Topre RealForce is just perfect for me, the weight and the feel when I type is like finger sex.....the good kind, NOT the nasty type!



I had a HHKB Pro 2 for a short while, didn't like Topre at all, but if I wasn't a linears-only guy I would probably find it very hard to go back to anything else after a Realforce.

--

When I cracked open the box and laid eyes on the Soya I KNEW that the Desko set would be a 100% perfect match. The alphas are literally the same colour. All my other usual beige sets are slightly off (vintage Cherry G80 set too yellowed, Classic Retro and 9009R2 too light).

It's a shame SEQ2 doesn't come with the internal weight and dampener, but I guess it gives me more flexibility to make a custom foam solution.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 24, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I had a HHKB Pro 2 for a short while, didn't like Topre at all, but if I wasn't a linears-only guy I would probably find it very hard to go back to anything else after a Realforce.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


SA set would pair great with it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I never used the num pad when i had one, so don't miss it.


Not everyone uses the numpad. But a lot of people do. I use it all the time.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 25, 2021)

Alright, no more teasing.

RAMA U80-A SEQ2 - SOYA e-white - Ax PCB
65g Turquoise Tealios (Krytox 205g0 + 0.15mm switch films + stock springs w/ Krytox 105)
GMK screw-in stabs (bandaid mod + Superlube 92003 + 24awg heatshrink)
Hammerworks CRP Desko PBT + GMK TA90 accents
A little less ergonomic than my X60 R (has same 6 degree angle but a lower front height), but otherwise a flawless daily.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 25, 2021)

_*Some1 was good this year...*_


----------



## phill (Dec 26, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Alright, no more teasing.
> 
> RAMA U80-A SEQ2 - SOYA e-white - Ax PCB
> 65g Turquoise Tealios (Krytox 205g0 + 0.15mm switch films + stock springs w/ Krytox 105)
> ...


This look so reminds me of a Commodore type keyboard..  Although I think by the Insert key to the right, that looks like one angry key.....


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Dec 26, 2021)

Maenad said:


> First impressions of the keyboard are okay. Just need to get used to this as this is sooooo tiny!


ha!...wife just got us both one of these , I use the TKL version regularly....funny how I tripped over your posts


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 26, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> ha!...wife just got us both one of these , I use the TKL version regularly....funny how I tripped over your posts
> 
> View attachment 230237



really hope best buy has this on display someday, i really think i would love that form factor. as i don't type the professional, but my own hybrid way since i was a teen. lol i am slow on full size keyboards, but smaller form factors i tend to go really fast... but i am worried that one may be almost too small of a form factor... so need to try before i buy type deal


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 26, 2021)

onemanhitsquad said:


> ha!...wife just got us both one of these , I use the TKL version regularly....funny how I tripped over your posts
> 
> View attachment 230237


Need still to get used to all the shortcuts etc. but otherwise I like myu own. How's that yours?


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Dec 26, 2021)

You are right on the shortcuts...I hope they put a heavy duty switch under the "Fn" key cap!...gonna be working it over!

my wife runs 2 machines from one desk and she really likes the foot print...she already said she may get another one and replace her Ducky...and she loves the Ducky



neopolaris said:


> You probably wouldn't like this KB/mousepad then hahaha.  ...or maybe it would be the motivation to get a larger desk??  (which I'm in the market for).  Got this pad a week ago.


haha...mind you , I am not "judging" , but I used a desk like that years ago when it was all I had...called it "The Knee Buster" !

good luck on finding your upgrade...for a full sized "user interface" that kb looks pretty clean


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 26, 2021)

I have a anne pro II love it


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 27, 2021)

As much as I enjoyed using the G613 I just couldn't use it at night without having to turn on a light so I could see the keys so unfortunately it had to go (no under key lighting)
and it's replacement is the G815






which I managed to purchase for $120 less than its current price of $329NZD so the price was $209NZD still pissed at having to pay this much for a keyboard but the good ole G105 was starting to show signs of becoming unreliable


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Ibizadr (Dec 28, 2021)

So today I got a Bluetooth adapter to use with my Xbox controller. Hope it works good


----------



## oobymach (Dec 29, 2021)

Another mouse because why not. Click to enlarge. Been eyeballing this little guy for a while and it was on sale, really like it so far.






Athlonite said:


> As much as I enjoyed using the G613 I just couldn't use it at night without having to turn on a light so I could see the keys so unfortunately it had to go (no under key lighting)
> and it's replacement is the G815
> 
> 
> ...



I love my G613, for one it has insane battery life and 2 I only paid $40 for it new.  I've been eyeballing other wireless keyboards but can't find one that can beat the 613 (I'm not a fan of clicky keys). Literally the only drawback is that it doesn't have backlighting. Have you tried any gaming with the 815 yet?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2021)

Ibizadr said:


> So today I got a Bluetooth adapter to use with my Xbox controller. Hope it works good


It wont work well. 
100% you need to get the microsoft USB dongle and not use bluetooth - it's a lot more reliable, MUCH faster response times, as well as enabling the other features (audio ports work, 4x controllers off one dongle, etc)


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 29, 2021)

My old boot SSD finally has a new home...












Tested it over USB 3.0 and 3.1.






Sure, it's under-running the SSD, but that's fine. After three years of service and 28TB of writes, it needs a break anyway.

Using this as my new Ventoy/portable storage drive.


----------



## Athlonite (Dec 29, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Have you tried any gaming with the 815 yet?


Yeah I have and it's bloody great not that the 613 was a slouch by any means but now I can game in the dark and not have to worry about hitting the wrong key I'll keep the G613 as my backup KB


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2021)

sam_86314 said:


> My old boot SSD finally has a new home...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is literally the enclosure i have, did you use the thermal pad too?


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That is literally the enclosure i have, did you use the thermal pad too?


Yep. Stuck it on the controller.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 29, 2021)

Bought a cheap mouse ( €15 ) to replace my secondary one which was a 10 years old Hp.

*Trust GXT 781 Rixa*





I don't know if i should trust* Trust*

The mouse pad is ugly as F@ck






The Mouse





Thanks god the led can be turned off




GXT?


----------



## Shihab (Dec 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It wont work well.
> 100% you need to get the microsoft USB dongle and not use bluetooth - it's a lot more reliable, MUCH faster response times, as well as enabling the other features (audio ports work, 4x controllers off one dongle, etc)



Is the lag issue just from personal experience or is it common?
I use my v1708 controller over an ASUS BT400 dongle, and I haven't noticed any lag compared to wired mode.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Thanks god the led can be turned off


Right? That's obnoxious. It should be green.


----------



## toilet pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

Is this how to Metaverse?





One of the best purchase I've done recently the LG Puricare with VoiceOn mask. Its a smart mask that follow your pattern of breathing and filters incoming and outgoing air. It also has a voice amplifier with a push of a button.

So I guess THIS is how you Metaverse, right?





This is pretty hard to get unlike the LG so I waited for the drop and got one in the December drop. The Razer Zephyr while being more expensive than the LG Puricare feels cheap. The fan is noisy and just have 2 speed settings - drone or biplane. The air circulation is not smart. It just sucks air in all the time but also has double filtration. The light showing your mouth is great only hindered by the fact that no one can hear you when you wear this.

With all that said. It has RGB so its an IGN 10/10.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 29, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Is this how to Metaverse?
> 
> View attachment 230571
> 
> ...



looks ..... quite ...... interesting!

reminds me a bit to:







i hope your VR-Armor is comfortable too...


----------



## toilet pepper (Dec 29, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> looks ..... quite ...... interesting!
> 
> reminds me a bit to:
> 
> ...


I just wore the Quest to cover my mug. Thank you for putting that pic in my head.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 29, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I just wore the Quest to cover my mug. Thank you for putting that pic in my head.


Hey Puck the house fly is a total classic in our regions since 1975! no offense





He has got his own facebook account
*PUCK* <<<


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2021)

Shihabyooo said:


> Is the lag issue just from personal experience or is it common?
> I use my v1708 controller over an ASUS BT400 dongle, and I haven't noticed any lag compared to wired mode.


Both, facebook PCMR groups get asked "why does Xbox controller lag so bad" every 15 minutes (several times a week, but feels like 15 minutes) and you'll get a dozen replies in the first 5 minutes (not exaggerating) saying to just get the dongle





toilet pepper said:


> Is this how to Metaverse?
> 
> View attachment 230571
> 
> ...



Time to practise your frank welker and Peter Cullen voices


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 29, 2021)

i made a deal:
I give away my twelve that I got for christmas in exchange for a 13.

haha - i negotiated hard
Comes friday


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2021)

not sure if this counts, but I just financed this 2022 toyota corolla.  we going to the moon boys! I'm taking her to 500k miles, wait and see. she gonna get liquids changed every 3k miles, and 45k miles for the transmission. its overkill I know, but I am taking her to 500k, wait and see boys wait and see

21k MSRP, no mark up.  shortages can eat **** boys, I am good to go


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> not sure if this counts, but I just financed this 2022 toyota corolla.  we going to the moon boys! I'm taking her to 500k miles, wait and see. she gonna get liquids changed every 3k miles, and 45k miles for the transmission. its overkill I know, but I am taking her to 500k, wait and see boys wait and see
> 
> 21k MSRP, no mark up.  shortages can eat **** boys, I am good to go


it counts as long it is minimum a hybrid


----------



## toilet pepper (Dec 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Both, facebook PCMR groups get asked "why does Xbox controller lag so bad" every 15 minutes (several times a week, but feels like 15 minutes) and you'll get a dozen replies in the first 5 minutes (not exaggerating) saying to just get the dongle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly the LG puricare mic wont let you change your voice. Would have been cool to sound like Vader or Bane. Atleast, you would sound like the Mandalorian. This is the way!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Dec 30, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Is this how to Metaverse?
> 
> View attachment 230571
> 
> ...


Wow! that's interesting. I'll have to let the boss know at my work, might be able to get a discount on a bulk purchase!


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Dec 30, 2021)

hahahaha!...what do those do for you?


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 30, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> not sure if this counts, but I just financed this 2022 toyota corolla.  we going to the moon boys! I'm taking her to 500k miles, wait and see. she gonna get liquids changed every 3k miles, and 45k miles for the transmission. its overkill I know, but I am taking her to 500k, wait and see boys wait and see
> 
> 21k MSRP, no mark up.  shortages can eat **** boys, I am good to go


Looking forward to paying for key fob remote engine start?


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Looking forward to paying for key fob remote engine start?



I was never going to do a remote starter to begin with so it doesn't effect me.

also, toyota is changing its tune on that I think:









						Toyota May Not Require Subscription For Remote Start After All: Report
					

A report claims Toyota is reconsidering its requirement on some newer vehicles for a paid subscription to use remote start on a key fob.




					www.motor1.com
				












						Toyota 'Reviewing' Key Fob Remote Start Subscription Plan After Massive Blowback
					

A spokesperson told The Drive that making the key fob remote start part of a subscription plan was an "unintentional" move.




					www.thedrive.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 30, 2021)

It arrived one day earlier!
13 pro max 256GB


----------



## AsRock (Dec 30, 2021)

Well LG not being any help with my monitor, so get the parts for my self . Thankfully it's not the screen i need and the screen is showing that it can display still so with a board swap should be all good.

But i am totally done with LG second time they failed to help.


----------



## seth1911 (Dec 30, 2021)

i cant buy all time old or new HW. I need one system with many PCIe Slots  and the consumer sockets are really really bad and expensive.
I save now a few months my € then ill go with that.









						Intel Xeon Silver 4210, 10C/20T, 2.20-3.20GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab € 551,38 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Intel Xeon Silver 4210, 10C/20T, 2.20-3.20GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Kerne: 10 • Threads: 20 • Turbotakt: 3.20GHz (Turbo Boost 2.0) • Basistakt: 2.20GHz… ✔ Intel ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				











						ASRock Rack EPC621D8A ab € 462,29 (2022) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ASRock Rack EPC621D8A ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: ATX • Sockel: Intel 3647 (Narrow-ILM) • Chipsatz: Intel C621 • RAM: 8x DDR4 DIMM, hexa PC4-23… ✔ Intel Xeon ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at


----------



## Remeca (Dec 30, 2021)

I resisted pre-ordering, I resisted buying at launch, but for 34% off retail plus a $14 off coupon I couldn't help it. Don't entirely regret it. I remember how bad BF4 was at launch and all the hate it got at the time (some of which was warranted, some which was not). I think if they don't give up on it it will be a really solid BF game in time. Even as is it's possible to have a pretty good time. Just not with friends very easily.


----------



## jormungand (Dec 30, 2021)

Remeca said:


> View attachment 230674
> 
> I resisted pre-ordering, I resisted buying at launch, but for 34% off retail plus a $14 off coupon I couldn't help it. Don't entirely regret it. I remember how bad BF4 was at launch and all the hate it got at the time (some of which was warranted, some which was not). I think if they don't give up on it it will be a really solid BF game in time. Even as is it's possible to have a pretty good time. Just not with friends very easily.


Rank S007 over here, i wont have great expectations if i were you. I preordered, and started playing the early access with friends...saying that they havent fix the 2 big things gamers have been asking,
the friend list ( like adding friends, party more than 4 players and letting friends join your match, its missing) the Scoreboard is missing, Server browser is missing.  the aim assist on console is like magnetism  and ttk or hit reg on them (PS or Xbox) is delayed or a complete joke. Guns like the DMR- SVK or the assault AC42 are really precise shots but the hitbox on the console is the size of a watermelon. They need to focus more on updating what the community wants. The addition of the specialists killed the teamwork, almost everyone wants to use the Squirrel ( Gliding suit girl) or the Russian guy with a turret with and LMG - PKP lying on a corner, something that helps nobody. Who thought that adding a metal plate was a good idea?? BF is BF dont bring BR stuff and break the weapon gameplay that we had for years.
dont get me wrong ive put a tons of hours and still playing with friends but after 2 months its really hard not to quit after 2-3 hours and look for another game.
my point is ....big IF!!! IF they dont fix what the community really wants, Battlefield is gonna be in problems, more than the ones it has already.
MY opinion is not hate, getting to rank 100 ( S00) shows i really played and still playing the game, its mediocre thats the word.
sorry for my answer in the wrong thread guys.


----------



## oobymach (Dec 30, 2021)

Finally got the heatsinks in for my usb nvme drive, clamped it for 2 hours to squeeze out as much goop as possible and baked for an hour and a half at 250 degrees to set the heatsink glue,
I present usb drive V3.0

Click to enlarge.


----------



## toilet pepper (Dec 30, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Wow! that's interesting. I'll have to let the boss know at my work, might be able to get a discount on a bulk purchase!



One thing to add. The filters would have to be replaced every now and then especially when you use it daily. It ramps up the cost of use by a lot.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 31, 2021)

Cooped up inside these past few days thanks to getting snowed in every other day. After I built my U80-A I rebuilt my X60 R with some spare parts I had lying around. Old MX Silent Reds lubed with GHv4, and the usual treatment for the stabs. Nothing special... aside from the 5mm brass plate.

It's more than 3 times as thick as the average 1.5mm alu/SS/brass plate, and alone probably weighs as much some entire 60% keyboards. Like the 5mm Noxary polycarbonate plate I have for another board (but infinitesimally heavier), the thickness of the plate completely fills the gap between the switch top and the PCB. Makes for a nice inaudible and inoffensive office board......I don't have a scale handy but it's probably tipping the scales at 4 lb or so

The only drawback is that as with all Noxary products, the brass is uncoated and naturally tarnishes over time. Compare the brand new plate vs. the oxidized brass weight on the bottom:


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 31, 2021)

I somehow managed to shake off the upgrade itch when Alder lake launched, was going for a z690ddr4+i7 12700k, only to double down what that would of cost on graphics card almost 2 months later.

It's the regular xt version and not the xtxh(xthx?).
Disappointed by:
a) the lack of a switch on the board to turn off the rgb thingy , so I may have to take the card apart and disconnect rgb disco themed light source thingy from the header.
b) the confusing power slider in the tuning menu when set to negative 10, witch is the lowest settable setting , yelding something  like -50% compared the the previous gen in this respect, dropping the tdp of the GPU to ~146W from ~300W rated.
Le: attachment issues.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 31, 2021)

A set of four. It was a freaking steal for $7 a piece.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2021)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> I somehow managed to shake off the upgrade itch when Alder lake launched, was going for a z690ddr4+i7 12700k, only to double down what that would of cost on graphics card almost 2 months later.
> 
> It's the regular xt version and not the xtxh(xthx?).
> Disappointed by:
> ...


Should be able to turn off the RGB using GBs RGB  Fusion. It can be run standalone so you can probably install it, run it, turn off the RGB and uninstall it. I only keep it installed for my MoBo for BIOS updates that reset my coulour. Same deal tho, open it once, colour is already set, close again.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Dec 31, 2021)

@INSTG8R I'd rather not install any such software , tough , would it still work after the program uninstall?


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2021)

dont whant to set it"' said:


> @INSTG8R I'd rather not install any such software , tough , would it still work after the program uninstall?


I know with my Sapphire 6700XT I only needed to run TriXX once to deal with RGB on it and again with RGB Fusion it doesn’t have to run at all, just have to run it once if I need to redo my RGB. So I’d say it would be no different for GPUs run once and be done with it.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 31, 2021)

dont whant to set it' said:


> I'd rather not install any such software , tough , would it still work after the program uninstall?


I've done exactly that to turn off RGB on a Sapphire card and an Asrock one. Install their proprietary app, turn off the light, uninstall. I would expect Gigabyte software to act the same way.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 31, 2021)

QuietBob said:


> I've done exactly that to turn off RGB on a Sapphire card and an Asrock one. Install their proprietary app, turn off the light, uninstall. I would expect Gigabyte software to act the same way.


I’m gonna concur. I just keep it installed because I usually grab Beta BIOSs when available so need to run it once after a flash.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Dec 31, 2021)

oobymach said:


> Finally got the heatsinks in for my usb nvme drive, clamped it for 2 hours to squeeze out as much goop as possible and baked for an hour and a half at 250 degrees to set the heatsink glue,
> I present usb drive V3.0
> 
> Click to enlarge.
> ...


nice work! regarding i am the father of this..... idea.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 31, 2021)

Got a slightly better boot drive, instead of a WD blue 256gb NVME that was sata. this is much faster


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 31, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Got a slightly better boot drive, instead of a WD blue 256gb NVME that was sata. this is much faster



I read that description in the picture as 100MB/s for a minute, lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 31, 2021)

Psychoholic said:


> I read that description in the picture as 100MB/s for a minute, lol



I don't need any bigger than this for boot. Video/docs/Downloads etc folders are moved to a 500gb 2.5" ssd


----------



## HammerON (Dec 31, 2021)

I have been a Fitbit user for the last 5 years.  One thing that I didn't like is that I couldn't see/read texts (Android User) on my Fitbit.  So after reading some reviews, I went ahead and bought the Samsung Galaxy Watch4.  So far I have been pretty happy with it!


----------



## sam_86314 (Dec 31, 2021)

This is tech-related, right? My beloved Volvo C30 just hit 100,000 miles today after a little over a year of ownership...



Spoiler: 100,000 miles!











...so to celebrate I decided to upgrade the headlights to LEDs.









The low beam replacements went in without any issue and work perfectly.









However, the high beam replacements look completely different from the stock ones. Plus, I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the old high beams out.






You can see how little space there is, and that does not look like a 9005/HB3 bulb to me.

All of this despite the fact that Amazon said they'll fit in both spots.






Not sure what I should do. Even if I can get the correct high beam bulbs, I have no idea how to get the old ones out.

All guides I can find that claim "2008-2013 Volvo C30 Headlight Replacement" are actually for 2008-2010, which have completely different headlights than my 2011. And the one relevant guide I could find was like "Just pull the cap off and pull the bulb out."






That doesn't look like a 9005/HB3 bulb to me; it looks more like an H7.

A more minor thing is that now my car thinks the low beams have failed. I suspect that's because the LEDs use so little current compared to the old halogens. Not a huge deal.

EDIT: I was able to get the high beam bulb unplugged but not out of the housing, and it does look to be HB3. Just gotta figure out how to manoeuver it out.

EDIT the second: Managed to get the old bulb out, only to find that the LED replacement is too long and the heatsink doesn't fit. Gonna see if I can get Amazon to do anything since they were wrong about it fitting. Gonna have LED low beams and halogen high beams for the time being.

EDIT the third: Gonna go ahead and try to return these. I found another set that looks like it'll fit better. Gonna buy the two pairs separately so I can return just what doesn't fit.


----------



## Braegnok (Dec 31, 2021)

Pulled the trigger on the FMMJ Ram-Jacket kit for my Z690 Apex system: https://xtia.design/products/xtia-hao-fmmj-ddr4-ram-jacket

I love the minimal aesthetic, memory temps are the same perhaps a bit lower vs factory heatshields.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Finally got the heatsinks in for my usb nvme drive, clamped it for 2 hours to squeeze out as much goop as possible and baked for an hour and a half at 250 degrees to set the heatsink glue,
> I present usb drive V3.0
> 
> Click to enlarge.
> ...


My post was deleted in the server mishaps: you need 3 of these each side





My new purchase:
It has an LED light and i'll use it to break many many things


----------



## jormungand (Jan 1, 2022)

My wife says that aside milk and cookies she added a couple of cold Guinness under the tree for Santa...
and left a note under saying: ...Old man, you bring a P500A for my husband and i will leave a sixpack and a bottle of Glenfiddich  under the tree for next year.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My post was deleted in the server mishaps: you need 3 of these each side
> View attachment 230819
> 
> 
> ...


18Volts is a strong one. how many newton meter it has got?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> 18Volts is a strong one. how many newton meter it has got?


Uhh.... eleven?

(Box says 50)
Ryobi have a universal battery series, so my portable air compressor uses those batteries - you can get chainsaws, whipper snippers, lawn mowers, portable fans, almost all their products use the same plug in batteries - it's handy, and gunna lock me into their eco system


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Uhh.... eleven?
> 
> (Box says 50)
> Ryobi have a universal battery series, so my portable air compressor uses those batteries - you can get chainsaws, whipper snippers, lawn mowers, portable fans, almost all their products use the same plug in batteries - it's handy, and gunna lock me into their eco system


nais!
eco system?! why not. more expensive like apple is impossible though. kek 

but you wanna break things with it. if the driller itself breaks go next time for:

pls do not ask where this tools originally come from...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> nais!
> eco system?! why not. more expensive like apple is impossible though. kek
> 
> but you wanna break things with it. if the driller itself breaks go next time for:
> ...


I'm drilling holes into red brick to mount shade cloth so my sons room stops hitting 35C with the AC on


I have heatstroke, sunburn, and lost some fingerprints to a hot ass drill bit


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I'm drilling holes into red brick to mount shade cloth so my sons room stops hitting 35C with the AC on
> 
> 
> I have heatstroke, sunburn, and lost some fingerprints to a hot ass drill bit


sure u shouldn't go for those thingis then..?

you can wreck an entire house with it.





and this is a small one


----------



## oobymach (Jan 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My post was deleted in the server mishaps: you need 3 of these each side
> View attachment 230819
> 
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> I'm drilling holes into red brick to mount shade cloth so my sons room stops hitting 35C with the AC on
> 
> 
> I have heatstroke, sunburn, and lost some fingerprints to a hot ass drill bit


Yeah it's summertime for you, in the northern hemisphere it's winter right now. Crazy we forget about things like that. Solar wind is a killer, literally, so if you're going to work outside I suggest keeping hydrated and check online to see how bad the solar wind is so you know what you're getting yourself into.





__





						SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids
					





					spaceweather.com
				




Solar wind density is crazy rn, 12.9ppcc hovering around 10 all day today which has made for a mild winter day for me but has been a scorching day for you. You can check ACE and DSCOVR for graphs of how bad the solar wind is, between 0 and 1 ppcc is a nice day, 1-5ppcc is warm, 5-10ppcc is hot and over 10 or sustaining 10 is a scorcher where you can feel the sun burning your skin, when the density is high you are most likely to get heatstroke.

How clean are your ac ducts? Is enough air getting to your sons room? Maybe see if you can get some pics of the inside like from the floor vent, just lift it off and stick a camera in the hole and take a couple pics, if it's clogged full of spiderwebs (it happens) you need a snake or something similar with a cloth ball on the end or to get landlord to hire a cleaner for you.

Also I laughed at the idea of sticking fans on the usb drive but then gave it some thought, I could power them from a second usb port, it would work but then I have to worry about airflow and catching things in the fans and the idea was for it to be semi minimalist. It's eventually going to be plugged into my ps4 which is still packed in the basement from the move and I have no idea how hot it will get but it got plenty hot during long writes before. If it gets as hot as it did I might have to come up with a small fan cooler for it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2022)

Here's the speed of the M.2 i just got. Not bad i guess.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> sure u shouldn't go for those thingis then..?
> 
> you can wreck an entire house with it.
> 
> ...



budget - needed a cordless drill for other tasks, and it *can* do this job, just slowly (and also remember, i'm a beginner at this. Had wrong drill settings at first)



oobymach said:


> How clean are your ac ducts? Is enough air getting to your sons room? Maybe see if you can get some pics of the inside like from the floor vent, just lift it off and stick a camera in the hole and take a couple pics, if it's clogged full of spiderwebs (it happens) you need a snake or something similar with a cloth ball on the end or to get landlord to hire a cleaner for you.
> 
> Also I laughed at the idea of sticking fans on the usb drive but then gave it some thought, I could power them from a second usb port, it would work but then I have to worry about airflow and catching things in the fans and the idea was for it to be semi minimalist. It's eventually going to be plugged into my ps4 which is still packed in the basement from the move and I have no idea how hot it will get but it got plenty hot during long writes before. If it gets as hot as it did I might have to come up with a small fan cooler for it.


AC ducts? Oh no, we dont get fancy things like THAT here. Not like it's a hot country or anything.


No, we get rentals built cheap as shit so the homeowners can get that sort of thing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2022)

Right, Not getting the plate for the front of the o11, changed my mind as i don't want to do hard tubing again after my last disaster so i have gone for this instead. Was still near £200 though, but means i can stick to my soft tubing and just plumb this in. Should look pretty good and much neater than it does now.




Here is a pic i found of it in the same case as mine.


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 1, 2022)

Finally bringing my system up to somewhat modern times. Just have to find a good way to clone my current windows install


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 1, 2022)

lmille16 said:


> Finally bringing my system up to somewhat modern times. Just have to find a good way to clone my current windows install
> 
> View attachment 230865



Use this, pretty easy and free, reflect 8 free home version
https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Use this, pretty easy and free, reflect 8 free home version
> https://www.macrium.com/reflectfree



Thanks, I'll take a look at that. I know WD has their own software for it, but it seemed unnecessarily complex


----------



## r9 (Jan 1, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> not sure if this counts, but I just financed this 2022 toyota corolla.  we going to the moon boys! I'm taking her to 500k miles, wait and see. she gonna get liquids changed every 3k miles, and 45k miles for the transmission. its overkill I know, but I am taking her to 500k, wait and see boys wait and see
> 
> 21k MSRP, no mark up.  shortages can eat **** boys, I am good to go


I bet you will give it sponge baths once a week too. 
Let's talk in year. lol


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 1, 2022)

lmille16 said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look at that. I know WD has their own software for it, but it seemed unnecessarily complex


WD's version of Acronis True Image does work a treat, but it's also extremely bloated and overly complex.

Macrium seems much lighter weight, doesn't do any hardware checks, and while it may not be quite as reliable as True Image, it works well enough.

I switched to Macrium from various manufacturer versions of True Image, and I don't have plans to go back.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 1, 2022)

r9 said:


> I bet you will give it sponge baths once a week too.
> Let's talk in year. lol



nope but i will be making sure to get any salt from under it as often as possible.  oil and transmission fluid changes are not hard. if you are that lazy you don't deserve to own a car.



Mussels said:


> I'm drilling holes into red brick to mount shade cloth so my sons room stops hitting 35C with the AC on
> 
> 
> I have heatstroke, sunburn, and lost some fingerprints to a hot ass drill bit



This is what you need.  It will be in full mass production within a couple years, and according to the most recent articles I have read on it, Purdue said it is easy to make in mass just like regular paint. Even if you are not allowed to paint the red brick, you could paint a "portable shield for the wall" etc.









						Purdue creates the whitest white paint that could eliminate need for air conditioning
					

A professor at Purdue University, with some graduate students, has invented the whitest white paint in the world. It could also fight climate change.



					www.indystar.com


----------



## r9 (Jan 1, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> nope but i will be making sure to get any salt from under it as often as possible.  oil and transmission fluid changes are not hard. if you are that lazy you don't deserve to own a car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I think lazy people deserve a car but people going at the speed limit on the left lane definitely not. Especially people who had license for decades and have no clue what the purpose of it. If you're one of those people with your pampered Toyota get the fuck off my lane.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2022)

lmille16 said:


> Finally bringing my system up to somewhat modern times. Just have to find a good way to clone my current windows install
> 
> View attachment 230865


Macrium reflect 8, Free edition.
(Hah tiggy beat me to it)

Careful cloning mech installs to an SSD tho, be sure windows knows its an SSD when its done (task manager) and that scheduled defrags are disabled.


If your previous OS/Drive is MBR/CSM, dont clone and do a fresh GPT/UEFI install.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 2, 2022)

The worst are people who drive to the shops 5 mins away, lazy fucks


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Uhh.... eleven?
> 
> (Box says 50)
> Ryobi have a universal battery series, so my portable air compressor uses those batteries - you can get chainsaws, whipper snippers, lawn mowers, portable fans, almost all their products use the same plug in batteries - it's handy, and gunna lock me into their eco system


And they even do an 18V soldering station too


----------



## Ibizadr (Jan 2, 2022)

Shihabyooo said:


> Is the lag issue just from personal experience or is it common?
> I use my v1708 controller over an ASUS BT400 dongle, and I haven't noticed any lag compared to wired mode.


For me with a tp link ub500 the controller enter in some weird mode too, so I think it's a common problem


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 2, 2022)

Ended up returning the LED headlights I got because the brights didn't fit. Ordering these instead which look to be closer in size to the old halogens.







Fingers crossed these all work...

Also learned to buy them separately and not as part of a bundle. This way I can just return what doesn't fit.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 2, 2022)

r9 said:


> Personally I think lazy people deserve a car but people going at the speed limit on the left lane definitely not. Especially people who had license for decades and have no clue what the purpose of it. If you're one of those people with your pampered Toyota get the fuck off my lane.



not me, but nice job assuming and inferring with no previous evidence or basis?  or context of situation?  if there is ice on the road, or a bridge coming up with ice possible, I will be slowing down, and you can eat **** 

god forbid we utilize nuance before accusing something these days.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 2, 2022)

__





						Logitech G502 LIGHTSPEED Wireless Gaming Mouse
					

Shop G502 LIGHTSPEED Wireless Mouse. Features POWERPLAY wireless charging compatibility, HERO 25k sensor, LIGHTSYNC RGB lighting, PVC free, & more




					www.logitechg.com
				





Picked this up to replace my existing Wired 502, first wireless mouse I've bought for gaming in years. A lot of years LOL. Works just the same, altho I did have issues getting the new "G-Hub" software running properly. Connection to their server is erratic as crap, and they're pulling the same BS as HP : "Here download this 50Mb file, which will then "smart connect" and only download what you need (>150 Mb) from our servers! Which you can't get any other way!"... stupid software. 

Anyway. Works great, and definitely a huge improvement in connectivity over the older wireless I've used in the past, even the relatively new wireless on my office desk. 

It does _feel _a little lighter than my wired, even tho I don't actually have _any_ weights installed on the wired and the wireless has a battery. Weighing the two shows the wireless, loaded with 8g of weights, is 3g heavier than my wired, but I do have those "back loaded". Old method here, required you to flip the base off, which was only held in place by a single magnet. The new method adds a circular "hatch" where the wireless dongle is stored, as well as the 8g weights if desired, so maybe it's just because I've got it centered back there. 


Nice toy, I'm enjoying it, after I got the software loaded and the dpi scales set where I like.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lack of drag from the cord is what you're feeling


----------



## khemist (Jan 2, 2022)

Considering going wireless myself,  i've no real need to as my Rival 310 is still going strong but i would like to try it.What would be a similar shaped alternative?.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 3, 2022)

Not the fastest but should handle games just fine.....


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 3, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Not the fastest but should handle games just fine.....
> 
> View attachment 230991



the fastest is the sn850 and i have read mixed things on it, reliability wise long term.

samsung reliability long term nvme is safe as can be though, so i mean you made the right decision imo


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 3, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> the fastest is the sn850 and i have read mixed things on it, reliability wise long term.
> 
> samsung reliability long term nvme is safe as can be though, so i mean you made the right decision imo



I have 4 (2 1tb, 2 2tb) of these, the 3 I've had for a while now have been good to me without any speed degradation over time..... Was Just joking about the speed thing the top 5-10 drives would be pretty damn hard to tell apart as a game drive.

I thought about picking up an SN850 just to mix it up but this was cheaper.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> the fastest is the sn850 and i have read mixed things on it, reliability wise long term.
> 
> samsung reliability long term nvme is safe as can be though, so i mean you made the right decision imo


For the older samsungs that was true, the 980 and 980 pro dropped in lifespan drastically vs previous gen


This post was a mess and the edit history is a lie

980PRO is basically a speed boosted 970 EVO, the 970 PRO had double the lifespan


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> For the older samsungs that was true, the 980 and 980 pro dropped in lifespan drastically vs previous gen
> 
> 
> This post was a mess and the edit history is a lie
> ...



I have some 840s and 850s still going strong I'll replace them with better drives long before that's an issue.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> For the older samsungs that was true, the 980 and 980 pro dropped in lifespan drastically vs previous gen
> 
> 
> This post was a mess and the edit history is a lie
> ...



I didn't mean "estimated" lifetime of tbw.  I meant the actual production facilities, quality of nand controller, quality control in general at the factories. I just see Samsung as being the top player in the space of ram, gpu ram, and storage devices. It's like like my toyota corolla, its not the most fun to drive, or the fastest, but it was 100% built in Japan, and I know for a fact I am getting the best quality in the world because of that.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 3, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I didn't mean "estimated" lifetime of tbw.  I meant the actual production facilities, quality of nand controller, quality control in general at the factories. I just see Samsung as being the top player in the space of ram, gpu ram, and storage devices. *It's like like my toyota corolla, its not the most fun to drive, or the fastest, but it was 100% built in Japan*, and I know for a fact I am getting the best quality in the world because of that.



Pretty sure your Corolla was built in Mississippi.... Unless you imported it yourself....










						Toyota Motor Manufacturing Mississippi - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 3, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Pretty sure your Corolla was built in Mississippi.... Unless you imported it yourself....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope.  window sticker says built "final assembly point" in Aicho Japan.  most are built in Mississippi though you are correct.

they had 5 corollas to pick from, 3 were from the MS plant and the other 2 Japan. I picked one of the Japan ones 

all corolla hybrids are still made in Japan, and sometimes they ship over some non-hybrid corollas with those hybrid shipments.

here is the window sticker:






like I said before, I am taking her to 500k miles   she is going to be good to me, best quality in the world.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 3, 2022)

Coming from years of exclusively darker-coloured boards, the SOYA is a bit hard to accommodate colourway-wise; decided to throw a darker set on there for giggles, and was surprised at how...different it is. Looks like I just can't get away from good ol' Dolch no matter how hard I try.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 3, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Coming from years of exclusively darker-coloured boards, the SOYA is a bit hard to accommodate colourway-wise; decided to throw a darker set on there for giggles, and was surprised at how...different it is. Looks like I just can't get away from good ol' Dolch no matter how hard I try.
> 
> View attachment 231043



I'm still confused as to why you didn't just get this..... It suits you so well....









						Belle Delphine Edition Keyboard
					

The keyboard of your dreams is now here with Belle Delphine! Get the ultimate pink keyboard to bring out your ideal aesthetic to the game. With the option of our A1 keyboard which is our premium aluminum base or our K1 keyboard which is our plastic base keyboard.  The Ghost A1 stands for...




					ghostkeyboards.com


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 3, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Coming from years of exclusively darker-coloured boards, the SOYA is a bit hard to accommodate colourway-wise; decided to throw a darker set on there for giggles, and was surprised at how...different it is. Looks like I just can't get away from good ol' Dolch no matter how hard I try.
> 
> View attachment 231043


That totally reminds me of a C64 I like it!


----------



## RealKGB (Jan 3, 2022)

Apple Studio Display 17" M7649


Spoiler








And an Apple Pro Mouse M5769


Spoiler








That almost finishes my Power Mac G4 set - I have an Apple Pro Keyboard M7803 already and a Power Mac G4, but I have the PCI graphics version and that doesn't have ADC. So an Apple PowerDVI adapter A1006 will be needed later.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 3, 2022)

Another year, another part of my setup dies. This time my beloved Logitech MX Master has become unusable after nearly eight years.






Absolutely loved this mouse, so this was kind of sad. Basically, the gesture button is now stuck and the rubber above it is perishing. Also upon opening it to try and fix it, I saw that the battery was extremely swollen.

Still, almost eight years is a pretty good run for a computer peripheral, so I've replaced it...













...with another MX Master. Went with the third-gen because I could get it from a local store.

A second-gen would've been cheaper and quicker to get used to, but I'd have to wait over a week for Amazon's two-day shipping. I'd rather not be without a good mouse for that long.

The scroll wheel is interesting and the side button placement will take some getting used to, but it feels about the same in the hand; maybe a bit lighter.

Here's to another eight years.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 3, 2022)

Been waiting over a year to get this, was not going to pay scalper price.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 3, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> nope but i will be making sure to get any salt from under it as often as possible. oil and transmission fluid changes are not hard. if you are that lazy you don't deserve to own a car.


*raises hand meekly*

I uber.


----------



## TomasK (Jan 4, 2022)

I too just bought a Samsung SSD! It's not the 980 Pro but it should handle games just fine as well...
My 1Gb/s internet connection was actually saturating my PNY CS2130's write speed once it ran out of the few dozen GB it had as "SLC cache" when downloading games! I'm not paying 23€/month for my internet to be downloading games @ 80MB/s! 
I had hoped that that can not happen with NVMe drives! But I guess QLC is QLC... 
Already tested the write speed of the 970 EVO Plus by moving my games library onto it from the PNY drive and the lowest transfer speed I saw was 800MB/s after the first about 50 Gigs which went several times faster, likely throttling due to heat? Or the write speed just is so low after exhausting the SLC cache? Anyway, I don't care, it's faster than the 125MB/s transfer speed of my internet connection, that's what matters.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 4, 2022)

125 MB/s is like a 7K HDD from a while ago, but you were lucky to get that in the beginning regions of the HDD, especially when not majorly fragged.


----------



## TomasK (Jan 4, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> 125 MB/s is like a 7K HDD from a while ago, but you were lucky to get that in the beginning regions of the HDD, especially when not majorly fragged.


Yep, middle ages. And you won't learn that about the drive even from reviews, unless they do a "full-drive-fill write test" (like TPU does  )


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Another year, another part of my setup dies. This time my beloved Logitech MX Master has become unusable after nearly eight years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my MX Master 3. It's a great mouse. I have no regrets.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 4, 2022)

TomasK said:


> Yep, middle ages. And you won't learn that about the drive even from reviews, unless they do a "full-drive-fill write test" (like TPU does  )


Back in the early-2010s, if not since 2009, I was making tiny RAID-0 partitions to reserve the beginning regions for fast storage, especially the OS drive.

This is easier in Linux, gents!


----------



## TomasK (Jan 4, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Back in the early-2010s, if not since 2009, I was making tiny RAID-0 partitions to reserve the beginning regions for fast storage, especially the OS drive.
> 
> This is easier in Linux, gents!


I usually just split the disk into 2 partitions, the fist 1/3 being for OS and games, rest for stuff that did not need speed


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I'm still confused as to why you didn't just get this..... It suits you so well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know some ladies who would LOVE that


Except that it's associated with bathwatergirl



TomasK said:


> I too just bought a Samsung SSD! It's not the 980 Pro but it should handle games just fine as well...
> My 1Gb/s internet connection was actually saturating my PNY CS2130's write speed once it ran out of the few dozen GB it had as "SLC cache" when downloading games! I'm not paying 23€/month for my internet to be downloading games @ 80MB/s!
> I had hoped that that can not happen with NVMe drives! But I guess QLC is QLC...
> Already tested the write speed of the 970 EVO Plus by moving my games library onto it from the PNY drive and the lowest transfer speed I saw was 800MB/s after the first about 50 Gigs which went several times faster, likely throttling due to heat? Or the write speed just is so low after exhausting the SLC cache? Anyway, I don't care, it's faster than the 125MB/s transfer speed of my internet connection, that's what matters.
> ...


970 evo drops to around 525MB/s during sustained full writes

Evo plus seems to average better based on some reviews, but they dont do full drive testing


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I know some ladies who would LOVE that
> 
> 
> Except that it's associated with bathwatergirl



I feel like it's a missed opportunity.... Bath water should have been included.


----------



## TomasK (Jan 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I know some ladies who would LOVE that
> 
> 
> Except that it's associated with bathwatergirl



The spacebar on that kb even looks like belle's head emerging from a bubbly bath


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 4, 2022)

TomasK said:


> The spacebar on that kb even looks like belle's head emerging from a bubbly bath


That comment, reminds me of the fountains in The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 4, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> my existing Wired 502


Really?
Switching from wired to wireless?


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 4, 2022)

FireFox said:


> Really?
> Switching from wired to wireless?


Yup. And enjoying it . My desk lives in a state of "clutter" or "almost cluttered", and one less cable in the mix is a pleasant thing. The response time on the mouse is spectacular, even "waking up", and while I don't really FPS any these days, all the other games I've put it thru (Grim Dawn, GW2, Genshin, and a couple of other randoms) work like a charm.


----------



## TomasK (Jan 4, 2022)

New headphones! Gotta stop buying stuff or I'll have no money left for food and rent 
In 2020, I sold my last high-end headphones, the HD650, because I was not using them at all. Bought them in 2009, the HD650 sounded almost perfect--nearly the ideal sound. BUT, a little boring. Not engaging. I wanted a little bit more kick in the bass and bit more sparkle in the treble. My JDS Labs O2+ODAC combo drove them very well, I think. Also, I had issues with the HD650's comfort. Clamping force was too high, earcups too "narrow" due to the elliptical shape. Also, mine had this plasticky squeaking sound in the hinge of one of the earcups. Very distracting when listening to music and you move your head very slightly and hear the plastic squeak. But still, my all-time most favorite headphone.
Years before that, I used to own the Beyerdynamic DT 770, 880 and 990, all the 600-ohm editions. Liked the 880 the most. 770 had too little bass (a surprise to me) and harsh treble, 990 was an ear-piercer. So much treble. And "hollow" sounding midrange. But as I slowly listened to music less and less, and if, then through speakers, I sold all of them. I also used to own the Denon AH-D2000. Best. Bass. Ever. Loved the bass on those. Sadly, they were harsh in treble in a very weird way, that distracted me from the music I listened to through them. Sold them. My collection also used to include Sennheiser PMX-100 and 200 - those destroyed my earlobes because they held on the earlobes by these clips that clipped on to the ear far too strongly. Still have problems with earlobe pain to this day and it has been 10 years since I've last used them! I also owned the HD 280 Pro - very neutral sound, to the point of being boring. Also, too strong clamping force. Audio-Technica ATH-M50x were also in my collection, very nice sound, slightly grainy upper midrange/lower treble. Gave them to my then-gf.
Only the good old Sennheiser HD25-1 II remained in my collection. Excellent sound, good comfort, quality build, relatively easy to drive, good isolation... I have nothing bad to say about the HD25's. Just a lot of good things.
Lately, however, I felt like I wanted to listen to my music collection again through some good open-back headphones. First, I bought the Koss KPH 30i. I though that the drivers from the legendary Porta Pro in a more home-listening-friendly package would do it for me. Unfortunately, just like the Porta Pro, they have too much bass and the sound is too "dark". Midrange and treble are overpowered by the bass. Kinda like it, but not for long listening sessions and not with every genre I listen to. So, after several weeks of thinking of buying some new headphones, hopefully ones that sound as good as possible for not too much money, I visited my friend who owns a pair of AKG K702 and I listened to them. Unfortunately I did not like what I heard. Weak bass, harsh lower treble. Considered buying the HD650 again but remembered all the problems I had with my pair and their current price is too high for my liking. Then I found that the Beyerdynamic DT 880 600-ohm edition are being sold for 33% less than what they went for when I bought the pair I used to own about 10 years ago (current price about 160€, which is less than half of the price of the HD650) and I remembered how much I used to like them, so I bought a pair and they were delivered to me today. And boy, I just can't put them down! Yes, they are quite strong on the treble--any recording that has just slightly more powerful treble will sound slightly harsh and the vocals can be sometimes a bit sibilant--but still, I like the sound so much! It's lively, clear, dynamic, punchy...very good, in my opinion. But the 600 ohm version needs plenty of power. A good amp, which, I believe, my O2 is and I like the combo very much. Been listening to music through them almost all day, tomorrow, I will try some games with them. I'm curious if they are as good with positional audio as the Sennheiser Game Zero I also own are. Yes, the Game Zero are really, really excellent when it comes to hearing enemies in FPS--when playing Warzone, I usually can echo-locate enemies very well, to the point where my friends who play with me think that I cheat (sad that my aim is so bad that even though I can hear the enemies, more often they still kill me)--so I hope the DT880 can be also good in this regard, although I will need to solve the need for a mic somehow. Sorry for a long read! Pics:














And boy, the comfort! They are, without a doubt, the most comfy headphones I have ever worn.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 4, 2022)

TomasK said:


> New headphones! Gotta stop buying stuff or I'll have no money left for food and rent
> In 2020, I sold my last high-end headphones, the HD650, because I was not using them at all. Bought them in 2009, the HD650 sounded almost perfect--nearly the ideal sound. BUT, a little boring. Not engaging. I wanted a little bit more kick in the bass and bit more sparkle in the treble. My JDS Labs O2+ODAC combo drove them very well, I think. Also, I had issues with the HD650's comfort. Clamping force was too high, earcups too "narrow" due to the elliptical shape. Also, mine had this plasticky squeaking sound in the hinge of one of the earcups. Very distracting when listening to music and you move your head very slightly and hear the plastic squeak. But still, my all-time most favorite headphone.
> Years before that, I used to own the Beyerdynamic DT 770, 880 and 990, all the 600-ohm editions. Liked the 880 the most. 770 had too little bass (a surprise to me) and harsh treble, 990 was an ear-piercer. So much treble. And "hollow" sounding midrange. But as I slowly listened to music less and less, and if, then through speakers, I sold all of them. I also used to own the Denon AH-D2000. Best. Bass. Ever. Loved the bass on those. Sadly, they were harsh in treble in a very weird way, that distracted me from the music I listened to through them. Sold them. My collection also used to include Sennheiser PMX-100 and 200 - those destroyed my earlobes because they held on the earlobes by these clips that clipped on to the ear far too strongly. Still have problems with earlobe pain to this day and it has been 10 years since I've last used them! I also owned the HD 280 Pro - very neutral sound, to the point of being boring. Also, too strong clamping force. Audio-Technica ATH-M50x were also in my collection, very nice sound, slightly grainy upper midrange/lower treble. Gave them to my then-gf.
> Only the good old Sennheiser HD25-1 II remained in my collection. Excellent sound, good comfort, quality build, relatively easy to drive, good isolation... I have nothing bad to say about the HD25's. Just a lot of good things.
> ...


Nice! I love me some Sennheisers, haven't been able to afford them for a while. Beyers are nice!!


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 4, 2022)

Not exactly a purchase but I added these two to prevent GPU sag


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> Not exactly a purchase but I added these two to prevent GPU sag
> View attachment 231236


Why not run the power cables above, so they pull the GPU up?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 5, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> Not exactly a purchase but I added these two to prevent GPU sag
> View attachment 231236


I supposedly have a Ryzen 5 5600X coming my way, via "the brownie"! I hope there's no delivery failure or a faulty CPU!


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Why not run the power cables above, so they pull the GPU up?


I think it would look ugly to mash them together with the motherboard ones 

Haven't updated my setup for a while, so here it is 

Latest purchases:
Logitech G Pro-X headset,
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB HDD for archiving,
1 TB Samsung 980 SSD for games that need it and the big one:
LG 34" ultrawide 144 Hz IPS, 1 ms



The power:
B550 Aorus Elite V2
Ryzen 5 5600X @ 4.7 GHz
STRIX Vega 64
2 x 8 GB Crucial Ballistix @ 3400 MHz

The storage:
Kingston V300 120 GB SSD
Kingston 240 GB NVMe
Samsung 980 1TB NVMe
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Seagate Barracuda 2TB

Outside "the box":
Logitech Z906 sound system (500W RMS)
Logitech G29 wheel and shifter
Logitech G502 Hero mouse
Logitech G Pro X headset


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Arctucas (Jan 5, 2022)

Arctucas said:


> Been waiting over a year to get this, was not going to pay scalper price.View attachment 231128View attachment 231129View attachment 231130



UPDATE:

I should have gone with another brand.

This unit will not even boot system.

Corsair is now total crap, product and service wise.

Hopefully my 11 year old AX1200 will keep going.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 5, 2022)

Arctucas said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I should have gone with another brand.
> 
> ...


Well that sucks.. I've got several Corsair items (keyboards, P/S) no real issues I didn't cause... hate that man...


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 5, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Well that sucks.. I've got several Corsair items (keyboards, P/S) no real issues I didn't cause... hate that man...



Apparently, there is a little-known issue with some of the cables (imagine that). My fault for not doing research and only going by the glowing reviews the AX1600i received.

I am not buying new cables just to get a brand new PSU working. I am not waiting weeks and fighting with Corsair to get a working unit.

I just completed RMA request to the vendor, and had it approved.

Now I just need to find a reliable, high-quality PSU.

EDIT: AX1600i boxed up and ready to go back to vendor, awaiting return shipping label. 

Recommendation: Titanium rating, eVGA 1600 SuperNOVA T2?
​


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 5, 2022)

Not too expensive but proper “ergo chair” my sciatica really ruins any kind of long sessions. My butt feels great now but now my feet are going numb with my usual “foot stool” sub position…


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 5, 2022)

Just ordered this, gonna offload my 3060ti once it gets here.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 5, 2022)

2x SATA to M.2 Sata converter


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 5, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I supposedly have a Ryzen 5 5600X coming my way, via "the brownie"! I hope there's no delivery failure or a faulty CPU!


The package came today, and the Newegg box doesn't look HDS'ed.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> The package came today, and the Newegg box doesn't look HDS'ed.


The Ryzen box, also doesn't look tampered. The date code is "2143". Yessss! I feared that I was going to get one of the real-early batches.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 5, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> ergo chair



Hello INSTG8R...

Before I comment on your chair, I just noticed in your "Location:" it say's you're from Norway.  I can remember standing on the bridge of an aircraft carrier staring at the Vest Fjords as we were sailing by thinking that it had to be the most beautiful coastline in the world.

Now...onto chairs.  I hope the other posters don't mind me posting my response to INSTG8R and adding my own new tech purchase all in one post....

As a fellow sciatica sufferer...I hope this new chair works out for you.  Sciatica pain can get scary....real quick.  Mine was brought on by rapidly losing too much weight when I was in the hospital.  The first time I experienced the bolts of electricity shooting down my left leg...I thought I was having a stroke.  Unfortunately...not joking here.  Scared the hell out of me, although...it is much better now that I've gained all of my weight back.

Numbness on the other hand isn't something I think people should be ignoring.  Although, I know that every time I switch chairs(and I did so recently) my body acts up for several weeks afterwards until it adjusts to the new chair.  Any longer than 5 to 6 weeks and I'd make sure you know/understand why body parts are going numb.  For me...it's something I have to live with.

Love the headrest!

I used to use an ErgoHuman office chair, it's still in my old office...but it needs a new piston.  I miss having a chair with a headrest.



I currently just switched from my old SteelCase Leap V1 to the SteelCase Amia.  The addition of the upper back support from the Amia seems to be helping alleviate some of the lower neck pain I've been experiencing over the last couple of years.  If you're in the US, this is my number one budget recommendation for a solid chair.  The Amia will set you back $650 to $800 on Amazon.  I paid $30, after a good steam cleaning...it appears new.



So..the above chair is my new tech purchase.

I took this photo below with all of you in mind...



There were lots of chairs to choose from, I sat in every single one of them and would recommend never purchasing a chair unless you've sat in it for no less than an hour or two.  It's at that point...where you'll start to feel if the chair is going to give you trouble.

All chairs are priced at $40, unless you're a regular...then they're $30.  I see a Leap V2 in that photo...that was a $1000 chair when new.

Chairs and power supplies are two pieces of equipment I believe everyone should give serious consideration/due diligence  when purchasing.

In closing...just wanted to mention that I wish I was able to post more...as of late...it's just not happening.  Although, I am reading when able.

Everyone please take care...we're about to hit the rapids.  No explanation will be needed...

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  As I was perusing this thread...I ran across Lynx29's new signature.  As far back as I can remember, I can't recall reading someone's signature that moved me the way his did.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 5, 2022)

My chair wasn't that expensive and thus, I might pay dearly for that, because I'm big-framed and it would be a miracle to get down to the middish 200s again.

I seem to be built like a football player, LOL! Kind of like how my family really has thick hair, where my sister, who also has that kind of hair, commented that she was having a hard time cutting my hair, LOL.


----------



## phill (Jan 6, 2022)

Arctucas said:


> Apparently, there is a little-known issue with some of the cables (imagine that). My fault for not doing research and only going by the glowing reviews the AX1600i received.
> 
> I am not buying new cables just to get a brand new PSU working. I am not waiting weeks and fighting with Corsair to get a working unit.
> 
> ...


Super Flower might be a better option...

And that's coming from me having a T2 1600w EVGA PSU.....


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 6, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> Not exactly a purchase but I added these two to prevent GPU sag
> View attachment 231236


absolutely creative and never seen so far. are they that stable? 
nevertheless; top!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2022)

Arctucas said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I should have gone with another brand.
> 
> ...


WTF??

Fill us in dude, that's a crazy expensive item to be DOA


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 6, 2022)

@Liquid Cool  well I still have to use my gel pad to get maximum chair time it’s the legs going numb thing now I have to figure out. I got up earlier and I literally fell over because my left leg had gone so numb….it was never a problem before so I need to make some kind of adjustment to my seat height I’m guessing because I’ve always used my sub woofer as a foot rest and never experienced any issues before. Solved one problem and created another…


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 6, 2022)

My weird chair problem is them making my lower legs swell up so they are like putty. Had to go to doctors, they still don't really know why.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 6, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My weird chair problem is them making my lower legs swell up so they are like putty. Had to go to doctors, they still don't really know why.


Kinda what this new chair is doing to me now my back and butt feel great but now it’s messing with my legs. I already have poor circulation but this on another level…


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 6, 2022)

I'd say your both suffering from lack of circulation where pressure from the front edge of the seat is causing a narrowing of your arteries behind your knees causing numbness and swelling
Numbness = lack of blood flow
Swelling  = build up of fluid caused by lack of blood flow

if you'd try a little experiment for me and you two 

If you sit slightly forward on the seat so there's not pressure beneath your thigh directly around your knee area and let me know how you get on


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 6, 2022)

Ok guys, appreciate the minor sidebar, but let's slide back at the main point. Thanks!!


----------



## TomasK (Jan 6, 2022)

New PSU! Just picked it up a while ago and it's already in my PC! Not sure if it was needed, the 700W SilentiumPC Vero L3 seemed to do a good job powering my 5800X and 3080 Ti, but after thinking about it, I decided to buy a better, stronger PSU. High-end components should not be left powered by cheap-ish power supplies. I was hoping this would be my last tech purchase for a long time, as my wallet has been suffering greatly lately, but unfortunately, I am now noticing a mid-frequency hum coming from my front case fans. Very distracting when all else in my room is silent (not gaming / watching stuff / listening to music). So I'm thinking of buying some Arctic P12 fans to replace my current ones with. But I'll play with the fan curve in UEFI some more first, to see if different RPM fixes this. Anyway, the PSU:




Luna the cat: "Hmmm, does not smell like food, unfortunate. Can I have the box tho?"










"hey, computer, you want some of this??"
RTX 3080 Ti: "YEEEESS, GIVE MEEE MOOORE JUUUIICEEE!!!"


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 6, 2022)

I have a GoPro Hero 5 Black which I strap to my motorcycle helmet and in order to use a mic with it I had to buy GoPro's hefty and proprietary USB-C mic adaptor and they ain't cheap. I then needed a mic, so I bought this cheap lapel mic (about $10) with a TRRS adaptor and it works great with very clear sound indeed.
Then the mic on my Logitech C170 webcam packed up, so instead of buying a new webcam, I bought a second lapel mic (the other one lives in my helmet) which fixes the problem. I don't do very much video calling on Skype or Zoom, but it will be handy for YouTube voiceovers when I don't want to wear headphones. A nice cheap solution


----------



## Komshija (Jan 6, 2022)

Finally after a long time ago I bought a gaming laptop.  I could buy it earlier, but CLA 45 AMG that I bought recently changed most of my plans.
So here is the new machine. I didn't remove protective plastic film on the hinge, so it might appear as it is damaged - it isn't.

*Lenovo Legion 5 17ACH6H *: 17,3" 144 Hz FHD IPS, Ryzen 7 5800H, RTX 3060 6GB (1425/1750), 1TB SK Hynix NVMe, 16 GB DDR4-3200, approx. 1560 € in Croatia.























I ran a few benchmarks and concluded that Ryzen 7 5800H is definitely faster than my desktop i7 6700K@4,6 GHz and my other desktop E5-2650v2. Very fast CPU, especially considering it's on a laptop.
As far as for GPU goes, RTX 3060 is clocked at 1425 MHz Core and 1750 MHz memory and it is slower than my desktop Palit GTX 1080 GameRock (stock) and significantly faster than my other desktop Asus GTX 780 (light OC). However, combined with faster Ryzen 7 5800H CPU and DDR4-3200 RAM, RTX 3060 is able to perform just slightly worse than my other PC with i7 6700K@4,6GHz & GTX 1080 & 16GB DDR4-3000.
Built quality is good despite it's all-plastic laptop, keyboard is really nice and very comfortable. Screen and picture quality is good, although I've seen better on some gaming laptops in the same price range. On the other hand, speakers are too weak for my taste and they lack some bass. With volume set to 100% they really aren't as loud as I expected. Nevertheless, very good gaming laptop.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 6, 2022)

@Thimblewad I love your legos holding up the gpu, lol --- a very good idea, I am going to note that.

I think I am going to upgrade my laptop in April or May depending on supply/prices.  gtx 1070 laptop to the 3070 ti laptops that are incoming in April. should be a nice upgrade and last me another 5 years.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> WTF??
> 
> Fill us in dude, that's a crazy expensive item to be DOA



Tell me about it.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2022)

I combined many purchases to make their power great!

One! G1/4 fitting. Ah. Ah. Ah.

One! 2 pin temperature probe. AH. AH. AH.

One cordless drill. AH. AH. AH.

TWO! TWO tubes of Araldite epoxy adhesive! AH! AH! AH!

And when their power combines:

One ugly water temp sensor (Gotta scrape some leaked araldite off the top)


----------



## RealKGB (Jan 7, 2022)

Look at my shiny.


Spoiler












The logo lights up.


Spoiler









It's hard to believe the 2012 MBP is almost 10 years old now. In 2012 a laptop from 2002 would have been horrible on Windows 8, but in 2022 a laptop from 2012 can run the latest OS's fine. Despite this MBP only supporting up to Catalina officially, with OCLP it runs Monterey like nobody's business. If you didn't tell me it was from 2012 I would have guessed 2015.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jan 7, 2022)

Got myself several new cards:
1. Quadro K2200



2. Quadro K4000



3. 2x TESLA K20Xm



fitted those with some cooling (noisy ones, though, do not get those!)



& yes, got an adapter from friend (3D printed):


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 7, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> absolutely creative and never seen so far. are they that stable?
> nevertheless; top!


Super stable, not moving anywhere. Not going to punch my case to try it out, but they are as hard as a rock when I bang my leg in the desk and it all wobbles


----------



## Fleurious (Jan 7, 2022)

Just waiting on the Noctua NH-D15s and OS to arrive.  Will recycle my SN850 2TB, and GTX1070ti until I can find a 3080 or, depending on timing, 4080.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 7, 2022)

Fleurious said:


> Just waiting on the Noctua NH-D15s and OS to arrive.  Will recycle my SN850 2TB, and GTX1070ti until I can find a 3080 or, depending on timing, 4080.
> View attachment 231588



a desktop 1070 ti can hold its own still. that's going to be a lovely setup!  enjoy it!


----------



## 1100R (Jan 7, 2022)

It's time to update my Silverstone FT05. Will all the componentes fit inside?




And finally …




Airpenetrators  (LOL) 180 mm are huges. The 120 mm Noctua serves as a comparison to the size of the fan.


----------



## Thimblewad (Jan 7, 2022)

@Komshija svaka čast na tebe 

Edit: Balkan people will understand, it's a mix


----------



## xrobwx71 (Jan 7, 2022)

Got my hands on one of these. It's easier than I thought to utilize.

________________________________________________________________________

Got myself a Google Pixel 6 Pro. It has a few issues but overall a beautiful phone.

This case by VRS Design:


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 7, 2022)

1100R said:


> It's time to update my Silverstone FT05. Will all the componentes fit inside?
> View attachment 231590
> 
> And finally …
> ...



you teased me and took off the clothes.  crazy. most here just tease and forget to post the next part.

MEOW


----------



## Fouquin (Jan 8, 2022)

Getting cold this winter, picked up some new space heaters.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I combined many purchases to make their power great!
> 
> One! G1/4 fitting. Ah. Ah. Ah.
> 
> ...


I'd swear you have AVE vibes, meant as a compliment I love his stuff.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 8, 2022)

Fouquin said:


> Getting cold this winter, picked up some new space heaters.
> 
> View attachment 231616View attachment 231617View attachment 231618


Saw that you also have a late revision of FX. My FX 8350 was from 2014, too and it had a low VID. 4.4 apparently wasn't even close to maxing the FX 8350 out!

Makes me wonder if AMDs of that period are like socket 462, where the late ones, are more likely to OC well!

The best example: (throwback alert!) For my T-bred B 2400+ KIXJB 04xx, 2.37 Ghz was easy peasy, at just 1.75V for Vcore, but a T-bred B 2400+ AIUHB 0310? clocked like poo, I would be lucky to get 2.30 with the Vcore at 1.8-something! IIRC, on the AIUHB 0310, Prime95 kept printing an error message within 10 minutes at 2.35 Ghz.  Wouldn't even last 1 stinkin' hour!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2022)

A very affordable PSU if it holds up  $40 USD

Super Flower Leadex III Bronze PRO 550W, Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 8, 2022)

Just decided to do a fresh windows install instead of cloning the old drive:


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 8, 2022)

Managed to grab an Asus 3070Ti. Happy with the purchase.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 8, 2022)

RE: AX1600i.

Finally (5 days) got a reply from the helpful people at Corsair.

Rather than offering to help troubleshoot the issue, they suggested I return the unit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 230760
> A set of four. It was a freaking steal for $7 a piece.


@Mussels 
These are the fans you should get instead of Noctua's.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 9, 2022)

Going to re-do my loop and just waiting for a few QDCs and fittings. I ordered a few things from the aquacomputer site as it is impossible to get the Quadro anywhere else. I also got 10 meters of Norprene 10x13mm. I didn't know they have a proprietary connector for their rgbpx and forgot to buy the adapter for it.






Also got a couple of these adjustable fittings from Granzon (Bykski). They look great but they would definitely block the flow if tilted to the extreme.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 9, 2022)

@toilet pepper nice Iceman res! I've got the NCASE version on my Cerb X. Just be careful with the acetal threads - mine don't have as many threads as I would like and I partially stripped the inlet.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 9, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> @toilet pepper nice Iceman res! I've got the NCASE version on my Cerb X. Just be careful with the acetal threads - mine don't have as many threads as I would like and I partially stripped the inlet.


Thanks for the reminder. I'm trying to setup an external rad which I can connect or disconnect if needed. I just have no idea how long of a tubing I can go with 1 ddc pump and 2 280mm rads.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> Going to re-do my loop and just waiting for a few QDCs and fittings. I ordered a few things from the aquacomputer site as it is impossible to get the Quadro anywhere else. I also got 10 meters of Norprene 10x13mm. I didn't know they have a proprietary connector for their rgbpx and forgot to buy the adapter for it.
> 
> View attachment 231727
> 
> ...


I. Need. Links.!

Aqua is broken here, i cant email them or login 

But those look like life savers


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I. Need. Links.!
> 
> Aqua is broken here, i cant email them or login
> 
> But those look like life savers


Here you go.





__





						Überwachung und Steuerung
					

Überwachung und Steuerung




					shop.aquacomputer.de
				




The shipping to Asia was atrocious. I paid $30 USD for it but I had to cough it up as I can't get these anywhere here. That's why it sucks I wasn't able to get the RGBpx adapter. Maybe on my next purchase.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have an aussie website, that is broken. I need my password reset, and they cant send or receive emails - been that way for over 6 months.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 9, 2022)

Arctucas said:


> RE: AX1600i.
> 
> Finally (5 days) got a reply from the helpful people at Corsair.
> 
> Rather than offering to help troubleshoot the issue, they suggested I return the unit.


That's normally how they do things.



lmille16 said:


> Just decided to do a fresh windows install instead of cloning the old drive:
> 
> View attachment 231718


Seems like you've got some performance issues.
Same model SSD.


----------



## Braegnok (Jan 9, 2022)

Dell Memory Upgrade DDR5 4800MHz. I ordered direct from Dell $207.00 with express shipping.

Installing EK Monarch shields, EK V2 block this weekend.



Pre-testing bare modules are stable at 6200MHz @ 1.43V.


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 9, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Seems like you've got some performance issues.
> Same model SSD.
> 
> View attachment 231757



Going to chalk it up to the age of my system. Everything I own except the GPU and SSD is 10 years old


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 9, 2022)

lmille16 said:


> Going to chalk it up to the age of my system. Everything I own except the GPU and SSD is 10 years old


That board shouldn't have any issues with SATA 6Gbps drives though.
The odd thing is that the sequential speeds are fine, so it's clearly not a throughput issue.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 9, 2022)

The parts just arrived for a new customer build and it's the first Intel gaming machine I've built in years, so it makes a pleasant change. The lad chose all the parts himself and just asked me to build it for him, which I will do with pleasure.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2022)

Looks like a good budget build @Splinterdog 
Should do some good mid gaming for sure.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 10, 2022)

I bought two sets of these Friday night from Newegg on Shell Shocker for $1 less per set than they have them listed at today from a 3rd-party vendor. At that price I couldn't pass them up because I have something that only needs RAM to get put into action.

G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB DDR4 3200 RAM Memory - Newegg.com


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 10, 2022)

Ordered a PineTime watch from the Pine64 store in early December, it finally arrived yesterday.  Total time from order to delivery in the midwest US...22 days.



Plans for it?  Right now, I plan on replacing the band and converting the watch from InfiniTime to waspOS...then just wearing it.

,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  Ahhzz...wanted to apologize for the last post I made.  It wasn't my intention to derail the thread...I'll make sure to watch this from now on.  Take care....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2022)

Nice fast gen 4 drive


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 10, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Nice fast gen 4 drive
> View attachment 231853


Sadly insanely overpriced here, alongside Corsair, Kingston and Seagate. But it's apparently a very good drive, especially for random IOPS.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sadly insanely overpriced here, alongside Corsair, Kingston and Seagate. But it's apparently a very good drive, especially for random IOPS.


Here's a quick speed test, dunno if i should use 1GiB or higher though. I have a pretty fast Gen3x4 256gb for boot, so i will just use this as a spill game drive and put anything i am currently playing on it.



The gen 3 is this, so much slower but still fine for boot


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 10, 2022)

Turned out very nice in the end with an interesting effect for the case front. Groovy!
A very enjoyable build and the customer will be collecting it shortly


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> They have an aussie website, that is broken. I need my password reset, and they cant send or receive emails - been that way for over 6 months.


I just checked the aussie site. https://www.au.aquatuning.com/water-cooling/

WTH! The items there are expensive. The shippiing is horrible as well. I can order things from Amazon US for much cheaper.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 10, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> I just checked the aussie site. https://www.au.aquatuning.com/water-cooling/
> 
> WTH! The items there are expensive. The shippiing is horrible as well. I can order things from Amazon US for much cheaper.



The EK FLT240 i bought in the UK is actually cheaper in AUS £190UK/£155AUS($AU294)


----------



## lmille16 (Jan 10, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Seems like you've got some performance issues.
> Same model SSD.



I think I had something installing in the background when I ran it the first time. Just re-ran:


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 11, 2022)

lmille16 said:


> I think I had something installing in the background when I ran it the first time. Just re-ran:
> 
> View attachment 231939



those scores look good to me, the 4k is above average for a ssd


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 11, 2022)

Since the AX1600i was a fail ... purchased a Seasonic Prime PX-1300.

System booted right up, although for some reason, I lost all my saved BIOS profiles.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 11, 2022)

Arctucas said:


> although for some reason, I lost all my saved BIOS profiles.


 Hmm, that would seem the CMOS battery is bad?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Nice fast gen 4 drive
> View attachment 231853


One of us
One of us

oooneee offff ussssssss

I used my recent purchases (Ryobi drill + new batteries) with my older Ryobi air compressor, as well as... very tech oriented double strength vinegar? to clean. the. loving. shit. out of my clogging up water loop, and remount the res/pump buy drilling holes into the case

Odd top hose is a fill hose, so it wont remain there
This time around i reversed the loop direction so the pump has to go through all three rads "up" before gravity feeds to CPU, GPU, and back up again to the top of the res. Why? So that gravity catches those bastard particles (scientific name) that keep clogging things up. Note the filter on the right, since crap has to go UP through that, it simply cant.

Part of this design is that things sit in front of other things in a stealthy way, so viewed from the front you could have 3-4 fittings that are hidden behind one visible one at the front







Up next: i also bought some blood-red coolant...


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 11, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Hmm, that would seem the CMOS battery is bad?



Good possibility, I will put a fresh one in tomorrow, just to be sure.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 11, 2022)

lmille16 said:


> I think I had something installing in the background when I ran it the first time. Just re-ran:
> 
> View attachment 231939


Much better, so nothing wrong in other words.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Much better, so nothing wrong in other words.



If that is a 2.5" ssd, here is mine as a comparison, they are pretty close.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> One of us
> One of us
> 
> oooneee offff ussssssss
> ...


That stickers always gets me


----------



## ratirt (Jan 11, 2022)

SSD 500GB Samsung 870 Evo


----------



## phill (Jan 11, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> The parts just arrived for a new customer build and it's the first Intel gaming machine I've built in years, so it makes a pleasant change. The lad chose all the parts himself and just asked me to build it for him, which I will do with pleasure.
> View attachment 231817





Splinterdog said:


> Turned out very nice in the end with an interesting effect for the case front. Groovy!
> A very enjoyable build and the customer will be collecting it shortly
> View attachment 231931


I was just wondering if you could have had the customer do some of the work with you there for guidance?  Dunno, just wondered as I thought it might have been a nice touch


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 11, 2022)

So I've been messing about making a solar powered sprinkler system and bought 


It got me into thinking can I make a solar powered ups anyway here's the sprinkler system.


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 11, 2022)

Snagged a FirePro S7000 off of Amazon, listed as "new" and way cheaper than any of the W7000's you can find on eBay. So of course I had to bite...
Haven't yet tested it, but the card is extremely clean and the antistatic bag was sealed, with a sticker on it that matches the card, so I do have high hopes. I'm planning on doing some bios modding as well as getting a V7900 cooler to give me a clean looking solution with a fan. Plus I just like Volterra VRMs, they're funky and not common on consumer products anymore as far as I'm aware.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 11, 2022)

The QDC and extra 280 rad arrived. I'm going to use this as a temporary external rad for my loop. 

These Bykski fittings are quite heavy and I've tested it and there's just a few sweat of liquid when disconnecting them. Downside is it really looks like it will restrict the flow.

It has that machine oil smell to it though. I'm not sure if I should clean it or if it is the lubricant of the ball bearings.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> View attachment 232027
> View attachment 232028
> View attachment 232029
> 
> ...


Fair warning, that card is intended for installation into a system that provides active cooling. For use in a desktop, you'll need a cooler for it.


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair warning, that card is intended for installation into a system that provides active cooling. For use in a desktop, you'll need a cooler for it.


Yup! I think this is part of why it was so cheap relative to the W7000, which appears to be identical save for an active cooler. Most people don't mod tech at all, let alone a 10 year old GPU, and this cooler obviously needs help to not crater the thing outside of a server environment.

To solve this I pulled the trigger on this V7900 cooler, which I think should either fit perfectly or I can make it work. Worst case scenario, I can always buy a blower fan of the correct size and make a custom shroud, although that would be more effort and I'd rather attempt that last.

Also since the back has no active cooling, aluminum thermal-adhesive heatsinks should hopefully do the job for the VRAM there. Although, according to Reddit, which is of course infinitely reliable, mem OC shouldn't be that good for these cards because of reasons:


> I have a w7000 as well. You won’t be able to get a good memory overclock as it’s operating in ddr clamshell mode with tight timings to get the 4gb in capacity in 2012.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Yup! I think this is part of why it was so cheap relative to the W7000, which appears to be identical save for an active cooler. Most people don't mod tech at all, let alone a 10 year old GPU, and this cooler obviously needs help to not crater the thing outside of a server environment.
> 
> To solve this I pulled the trigger on this V7900 cooler, which I think should either fit perfectly or I can make it work. Worst case scenario, I can always buy a blower fan of the correct size and make a custom shroud, although that would be more effort and I'd rather attempt that last.
> 
> Also since the back has no active cooling, aluminum thermal-adhesive heatsinks should hopefully do the job for the VRAM there. Although, according to Reddit, which is of course infinitely reliable, mem OC shouldn't be that good for these cards because of reasons:


Oh, ok. So you knew what you were getting into then.


----------



## looniam (Jan 11, 2022)

now the G2 can be the backup and the old backup used for a i7/H61 box.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 11, 2022)

phill said:


> I was just wondering if you could have had the customer do some of the work with you there for guidance?  Dunno, just wondered as I thought it might have been a nice touch


A nice touch in theory, but frankly I'd rather the customers didn't know how to build PCs at all. I'd rather keep it as a black art and indeed, for that reason they keep coming back. The ones who learn too much don't come back and I lose custom and hence my income.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> A nice touch in theory, but frankly I'd rather the customers didn't know how to build PCs at all. I'd rather keep it as a black art and indeed, for that reason they keep coming back. The ones who learn too much don't come back and I lose custom and hence my income.



If they ask, say it cost you thousands to learn the knowledge, so you cannot give it away for free.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> If they ask, say it cost you thousands to learn the knowledge, so you cannot give it away for free.


To be fair to him I find a little knowledge can lead to chaos and help calls, and they happen enough already IE no sound etc.
If they really bite and get into it, I oblige and show them how to do stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> The QDC and extra 280 rad arrived. I'm going to use this as a temporary external rad for my loop.
> 
> These Bykski fittings are quite heavy and I've tested it and there's just a few sweat of liquid when disconnecting them. Downside is it really looks like it will restrict the flow.
> 
> ...


Please gimme some detailed reviews on those, after farking up the QDC's i got i've been to careful of wasting money on more
(Second hand WC bundle, he forgot to mention he used different sized fittings...)


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jan 12, 2022)

Bought 4TB WD Red Plus for bulk storage, replacing 2TB Seagate Surveillance. Despite its 5400RPM speed its quite speedy, good enough for loading games. Its very light too, I think its only two platter but I have no idea how to check for it. Bought it because its guaranteed CMR, don't want to dived to CMR/SMR fiasco.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 12, 2022)

Finally got my hands on this unique board, that is unique in the sense at least of it needing a dedicated PCIe 6 pin plug into a socket on the motherboard itself or it would not boot! Yep, that's right... nothing but an S3 error from the LED decode bug device on the board if you don't do this. Did a search on the MSI forums but according to a so called "super moderator" it is only needed if running extreme high end cards, probably like RX 6900 XT or thereabouts. But with my 'old' RX 5700 XT, the board would not play ball! The mobo manual indicates to use this socket among other connections needed for booting but doesn't explicitly indicate it is a MUST or else no boot, at first I thought it was a typo to leave out the warning but no... 
Anyway, got it all up & running now in the case, never seen or heard of a board needing that before.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 12, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Finally got my hands on this unique board, that is unique in the sense at least of it needing a dedicated PCIe 6 pin plug into a socket on the motherboard itself or it would not boot! Yep, that's right... nothing but an S3 error from the LED decode bug device on the board if you don't do this. Did a search on the MSI forums but according to a so called "super moderator" it is only needed if running extreme high end cards, probably like RX 6900 XT or thereabouts. But with my 'old' RX 5700 XT, the board would not play ball! The mobo manual indicates to use this socket among other connections needed for booting but doesn't explicitly indicate it is a MUST or else no boot, at first I thought it was a typo to leave out the warning but no...
> Anyway, got it all up & running now in the case, never seen or heard of a board needing that before.
> View attachment 232108
> View attachment 232109


It's super weird that they don't even describe what's the point of having this connector on the board itself.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 13, 2022)

Ordered:
1x Iiyama GB3461WQSU for my temporary monitor as i'll be sending my dodgy Samsung Odyssey G5 for warranty repair but it will also be my second monitor when I move out some time in Spring/Summer time(pending new build completion)
1xIiyama XUB2792QSU for my partner as an upgrade from her 1080p monitor and she wanted a white monitor
Also bought in advance another Asus RT-AC86U router for the home setup as I quite like it in my parents house and a gigabit powerline adapter for my office setup in the new house.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 13, 2022)

Some small supplies: 


 

And to answer in advance:....yes, I know there is Gen3 NZXT hub....yes with better magnets too, but it's different  
Two, I've had cheap Chinese rubber fan mounts, I have an issue with their design more so than their quality. Lastly, who uses a 92mm fan anymore, right?, yeah I get it....but I have an old case I need it for.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 13, 2022)

Not for me just for a friend, a Quadro M6000 for about 450€


----------



## GerKNG (Jan 13, 2022)

a few things that were on sale after christmas.
That Sharkoon DAC sounds as good or even better than my Soundblaster XG-6!


----------



## phill (Jan 14, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> A nice touch in theory, but frankly I'd rather the customers didn't know how to build PCs at all. I'd rather keep it as a black art and indeed, for that reason they keep coming back. The ones who learn too much don't come back and I lose custom and hence my income.


I understand the double edged sword with helping and showing, it's kind of a tough one to know when someone is going to make you cash and when others will cost you it (returning because they broke something or not returning because they learnt what to do) I get the issue there


----------



## Sithaer (Jan 14, 2022)

Bought a new mouse since my Logitech G102 Prodigy died on me after barely 1 year and I can't be arsed to bother with it. _'put it back in its box, maybe one day I will try to repair it'_

I wanted to try something new so I picked one of those feather weight mouses with holes, I'm genuinely curious how long its gonna stay clean. _'I keep my room/hands clean in general'_
Paid ~30 $ for it.




So far I kinda like it, sensor feels good to me _'I don't play comeptitive games tho'_ and the cable is really light/soft and doesn't drag the mouse at all. _'thats one reason why I picked this, got tired of crappy cables'_
Side button works well and that was important to me since I bind actions to it in the games I play.
I was eyeballing the Steelseries Rival 3 but pretty much every review noted that the side buttons are crap + it was kinda out of my budget currently.

Will see how long its gonna last since I play a lot of clicky games, but I have 2 years warranty on it and I can send it back to the shop for free so wuteva.
O yea and the software is very straightforward and easy to use.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Please gimme some detailed reviews on those, after farking up the QDC's i got i've been to careful of wasting money on more
> (Second hand WC bundle, he forgot to mention he used different sized fittings...)


I have no idea how to review these though. I haven't used it in my loop yet but did some quick test with some spare tubes and fittings and while disconnecting it only had a couple of drops of water.

These were made by Bykski but just by looking at it, they look the same as those Alphacool fittings. These are the pull type QDC and quite heavy. They are heavier than a PS5 controller and it seems I would have difficulty in using these in my Meshlicious. You have to fasten them to something or leave them lying on a case floor. Another thing is it really restricts waterflow. Once connected the inlet would only have 5mm for water to go in.











Mussels said:


> Please gimme some detailed reviews on those, after farking up the QDC's i got i've been to careful of wasting money on more
> (Second hand WC bundle, he forgot to mention he used different sized fittings...)


----------



## Mussels (Jan 15, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> I have no idea how to review these though. I haven't used it in my loop yet but did some quick test with some spare tubes and fittings and while disconnecting it only had a couple of drops of water.
> 
> These were made by Bykski but just by looking at it, they look the same as those Alphacool fittings. These are the pull type QDC and quite heavy. They are heavier than a PS5 controller and it seems I would have difficulty in using these in my Meshlicious. You have to fasten them to something or leave them lying on a case floor. Another thing is it really restricts waterflow. Once connected the inlet would only have 5mm for water to go in.
> 
> ...


Damn. It's really hard to find small QDC's


----------



## Calmmo (Jan 15, 2022)

So.. i felt like it was time I finaly stoped using the company phone for.. everything (dual sim) so I just bought my first phone since 2010! (galaxy s)


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 16, 2022)

Went on a small spending spree after Christmas for consumables, flux, cheap thermal paste and pads for electronics, crimps and many other little bits and got some tech while I was at it.





First bit of tech I'd like to try USB PD on my soldering iron so picked these two bits up.
I know I made a comment about flashlights and to me the glue to go with it I think is more interesting but I bought a flashlight never the less.


And lastly picked this up to integrate my solar charger into my smart home system.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 16, 2022)

This is gonna replace my long time friend 212 Evo since Nov 2014. I was thinking on going with the kraken x63 but i really dont wanna deal with problems since i will expending
$150+ on a cooler.
update cooler installed


----------



## Mussels (Jan 16, 2022)

jormungand said:


> This is gonna replace my long time friend 212 Evo since Nov 2014. I was thinking on going with the kraken x63 but i really dont wanna deal with problems since i will expending
> $150+ on a cooler.
> update cooler installed


I've been fighting to explain to a beginner friend just how good noctua and be quiet air coolers are, and that they're absolutely better than entry level AIOs


----------



## jormungand (Jan 17, 2022)

I watched the review on the x63 from GN and made my mind about going Air cooling again, $35 for my 212 evo got me almost 7 years worth and still working
Maybe i wasn't going to be that lucky with an AIO paying $130+


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> I watched the review on the x63 from GN and made my mind about going Air cooling again, $35 for my 212 evo got me almost 7 years worth and still working
> Maybe i wasn't going to be that lucky with an AIO paying $130+


The dark rock slim i bought for an ITX build is still going strong on my 3700x, and in TPU reviews it's like 15% behind a 360mm AIO

That's just... an insane amount of cost and weight, for little gain. I feel that massively, as the custom water on my 5800x barely changes it from what it was like on that air cooler (and if i didnt go water for the GPU, i'd feel pretty devastated at the cost)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The dark rock slim i bought for an ITX build is still going strong on my 3700x, and in TPU reviews it's like 15% behind a 360mm AIO
> 
> That's just... an insane amount of cost and weight, for little gain. I feel that massively, as the custom water on my 5800x barely changes it from what it was like on that air cooler (and if i didnt go water for the GPU, i'd feel pretty devastated at the cost)



I wouldn't swap my custom loop for an air cooler any day though, it's so much better for the GPU. Even though i did like the Noc D15 i used to use.


----------



## jormungand (Jan 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The dark rock slim i bought for an ITX build is still going strong on my 3700x, and in TPU reviews it's like 15% behind a 360mm AIO
> 
> That's just... an insane amount of cost and weight, for little gain. I feel that massively, as the custom water on my 5800x barely changes it from what it was like on that air cooler (and if i didnt go water for the GPU, i'd feel pretty devastated at the cost)


i never thought that my 212 Evo was gonna hold my old 7700k even delidded at 5.ghz, inside a nzxt h510 case.
It proved me wrong, slapped my face and showed me it was capable..
212 EVO ...


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2022)

jormungand said:


> i never thought that my 212 Evo was gonna hold my old 7700k even delidded at 5.ghz, inside a nzxt h510 case.
> It proved me wrong, slapped my face and showed me it was capable..
> 212 EVO ...
> View attachment 232740


The 212 evo is the middle ground, with the be quiets and noctuas handling higher wattages (often, at lower noise levels too)

The be quiet coolers are half the price of noctua here, that dark rock slim is my secret favourite cooler of all time - its performance is absurd for its size, and the fan is one of the quietest i've never heard.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2022)

So I got a bestbuy giftcard of a fair amount from a generous relative.  Usually I'd neever shop there because they aren't typically terribly competitive, but their SSD selection isn't bad online, and the gift card MAKES it competitive.

I'm still limited to OPAL security supporting drives for my work, so my two Mushkin Pilot-Es are getting swapped out for these Crucials, which are as far as I can tell the fastest drives that the county will approve for my workstation (Samsung is blacklisted due to some sort of hardware security snafu they did):





They cost me $600.00 ($300 each) but I got a $100.00 gift card to lessen the sticker shock.  Not bad.  Geek squad hopefully will stay away from my SSDs though...


----------



## Litzner (Jan 17, 2022)

A Schiit Stack





And a AKG K711


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 17, 2022)

Been getting into DCS lately; got a VKB Gladiator NXT stick to start me off, currently waiting on a Winwing Orion throttle. For $150 the NXT blows every other entry level stick out of the water and is a pleasure to use. Loving the Kosmosima grip so much, might even upgrade it with a Gunfighter base later and keep the grip.

Wasn't originally set on the Orion throttle. But the TWCS is overpriced right now and needs slider mod, the X56 sucks ass (returned due to ghost inputs), and the TECS is probably going to coincide with Half Life 3 releasing, so Orion it is.







Tigger said:


> I wouldn't swap my custom loop for an air cooler any day though, it's so much better for the GPU. Even though i did like the Noc D15 i used to use.



Agreed. From 76C @ 180W, down to 45C at 205W+......I'm never complaining about the hassle of a loop. On air I see people brag about high OCs on TU106 all the time, but only on water can you really sustain the in-game clocks you think you're getting - HWInfo's GPU Effective Clock metric is great at gauging the difference. 

Not nearly as much difference on the CPU outside of benching; too thermally dense to see much difference on ST, but can still be up to 5-10C cooler in Warzone/BFV/DCS where torturing a single core or two up to 80C+ on air.


----------



## Selaya (Jan 17, 2022)

Yeah the way I see it is you do a loop for your GPU, and while you're at it you _might asw_ put the CPU into it since you already went out of your way to do it, it's just the cherry on the top basically but not the main impetus for doing it to begin w/.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2022)

Selaya said:


> Yeah the way I see it is you do a loop for your GPU, and while you're at it you _might asw_ put the CPU into it since you already went out of your way to do it, it's just the cherry on the top basically but not the main impetus for doing it to begin w/.


Thats the one. I think i may go back to air for the CPU in the distant future, making the system easier to use during maintenance (IGP or any spare GPU can be used, since the loop was only for the GPU)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 17, 2022)

Litzner said:


> A Schiit Stack
> 
> View attachment 232755
> 
> ...



I like K7xx, its a pretty good can, nice choice! I'm thinking about selling my HD58x and a couple other cans soon, just to downsize my collection.  I don't really do the hobby much these days, but I would like to sell most of it, then get one really nice setup. Been a long time since I been in the hobby though, not sure what the new cans are like. I remember really liking K7xx though.


----------



## Kovoet (Jan 17, 2022)

Gone wireless and smaller keyboard


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> So I got a bestbuy giftcard of a fair amount from a generous relative.  Usually I'd neever shop there because they aren't typically terribly competitive, but their SSD selection isn't bad online, and the gift card MAKES it competitive.
> 
> I'm still limited to OPAL security supporting drives for my work, so my two Mushkin Pilot-Es are getting swapped out for these Crucials, which are as far as I can tell the fastest drives that the county will approve for my workstation (Samsung is blacklisted due to some sort of hardware security snafu they did):
> 
> ...


Oh, you're about to have fun..


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 17, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Been getting into DCS lately; got a VKB Gladiator NXT stick to start me off, currently waiting on a Winwing Orion throttle. For $150 the NXT blows every other entry level stick out of the water and is a pleasure to use. Loving the Kosmosima grip so much, might even upgrade it with a Gunfighter base later and keep the grip.
> 
> Wasn't originally set on the Orion throttle. But the TWCS is overpriced right now and needs slider mod, the X56 sucks ass (returned due to ghost inputs), and the TECS is probably going to coincide with Half Life 3 releasing, so Orion it is.
> 
> ...


Looks nice, a friend of mine is really into DCS and I'm always tempted to get into it.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 17, 2022)

Finally back in stock. This is the last one (I have 5 now), 4 for room scale (think H3VR, Arizona Sunshine, Alyx etc), and 1 for my sig rig (DCS, MSFS2000, Project Cars, etc)
Still waiting if valve will send me a replacement power adapter for the headset.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 17, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Went on a small spending spree after Christmas for consumables, flux, cheap thermal paste and pads for electronics, crimps and many other little bits and got some tech while I was at it.
> View attachment 232597View attachment 232598
> First bit of tech I'd like to try USB PD on my soldering iron so picked these two bits up.
> I know I made a comment about flashlights and to me the glue to go with it I think is more interesting but I bought a flashlight never the less.View attachment 232599
> ...


Turns out the usb charging hub had false advertising, main reason I got it was usb-c PD only thing it's missing ....usb-c PD


----------



## Litzner (Jan 17, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I like K7xx, its a pretty good can, nice choice! I'm thinking about selling my HD58x and a couple other cans soon, just to downsize my collection.  I don't really do the hobby much these days, but I would like to sell most of it, then get one really nice setup. Been a long time since I been in the hobby though, not sure what the new cans are like. I remember really liking K7xx though.


From what I have heard, for the money, its hard to find a better set of headphones for gaming then the K7XX, the other simiar headphones by AKG are also very good due to the the imaging and soundstage. The HD800S are better, but also $1,600...


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, you're about to have fun..


Good fun or bad fun?



Litzner said:


> From what I have heard, for the money, its hard to find a better set of headphones for gaming then the K7XX, the other simiar headphones by AKG are also very good due to the the imaging and soundstage. The HD800S are better, but also $1,600...


I can agree with this.  The soundstage on the K7 line is hard to beat, and the confort level great.  The value on the K7XX is absurd.

I run a K712 Pro which is pretty much just a Slovakian made K7XX.  Great headphones.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 17, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Good fun or bad fun?
> 
> 
> I can agree with this.  The soundstage on the K7 line is hard to beat, and the confort level great.  The value on the K7XX is absurd.
> ...



ya the k7xx especially has some very unique earpads. it feels like a little puff cloud on the head. I have never had another headphone feel the way the day on the head, very unique design


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 17, 2022)

I pre-ordered Johnny Silverhand Nendoroid and I recently received it. Haven't opened it yet but it looks awesome. Also bought some Bionix P14s which should have more RPMs than the regular P14s I have. I haven't tested if they are as quiet and effective as the regular ones though. Still waiting for a few more parts to arrive to re-do the loop.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 17, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> I pre-ordered Johnny Silverhand Nendoroid and I recently received it. Haven't opened it yet but it looks awesome. Also bought some Bionix P14s which should have more RPMs than the regular P14s I have. I haven't tested if they are as quiet and effective as the regular ones though. Still waiting for a few more parts to arrive to re-do the loop.
> 
> View attachment 232871



enjoy my steam sticker


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Good fun or bad fun?


Bad. Irritation.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bad. Irritation.


Why?  Something I should know?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Why?  Something I should know?


Re-installation of Windows on a government workstation is an involved process, even if you're using a preconfigured image.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Re-installation of Windows on a government workstation is an involved process, even if you're using a preconfigured image.


It's not technically a "government workstation" but it does have compliance rules.  I am a private firm that often deals with private government records.  Accepting those records means checklists and audits, so yeah, a tad involved but not THAT bad.

Glad that's all.  I was worried you might know something nasty about the SSDs lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It's not technically a "government workstation" but it does have compliance rules. I am a private firm that often deals with private government records. Accepting those records means checklists and audits, so yeah, a tad involved but not THAT bad.


Ah, fair enough.


R-T-B said:


> Glad that's all. I was worried you might know something nasty about the SSDs lol.


No, not at all. I have experience with workstations that require specific configurations for government use.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2022)

This will make my cables look better.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> This will make my cables look better.
> View attachment 233006


Just make sure the extension cables won't melt like the ones @Mussels used once.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Just make sure the extension cables won't melt like the ones @Mussels used once.



Hopefully will be ok, they're cheap so if they seem iffy( i will look at the wire gauge) I'll buy some better quality ones. Just sick of looking at the crappy stock corsair ones when the rest is nice looking.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Hopefully will be ok, they're cheap so if they seem iffy( i will look at the wire gauge) I'll buy some better quality ones. Just sick of looking at the crappy stock corsair ones when the rest is nice looking.


I just threw them out of my build due to poor connection efficacy causing BSDs , was ok for a year then turned shitty plus sooooo much cable to hide on 24pin.
I would go fitted for your PSU one off cables next time instead of these.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Hopefully will be ok, they're cheap so if they seem iffy( i will look at the wire gauge) I'll buy some better quality ones. Just sick of looking at the crappy stock corsair ones when the rest is nice looking.


Why did you buy just extensions? And are they that cheap? Last set of fully custom sleeved Corsair cables I bought were like $60 last set of extensions I bought here in Asia and they were like under $10.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Why did you buy just extensions? And are they that cheap? Last set of fully custom sleeved Corsair cables I bought were like $60 last set of extensions I bought here in Asia and they were like under $10.



Think the 24 pin atx on my PSU is captive, so might as well get extensions(for now)


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Think the 24 pin atx on my PSU is captive, so might as well get extensions(for now)


I know the pro kit is £80 for everything but for £30 more than u paid you could have got one of the starter kits with all the in line caps and a warranty


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 18, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I know the pro kit is £80 for everything but for £30 more than u paid you could have got one of the starter kits with all the in line caps and a warranty
> View attachment 233008



No good if my PSU has a captive ATX 24 pin though


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2022)

The temp monitor that has better build quality than my Odyssey G5 34". Although going from curved to IPS/flat screen is going to take a bit of time getting used too.


The white Iiyama monitor I bought for the GF.


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 18, 2022)

This one wasn't planned, but I got a deal I couldn't resist. It's a ThinkCentre Tiny with a Coffee Lake i3-9100T, 8Gb and 256mb SSD: 

It'sooo tiny, they are not joking. I see people do Plex mods, Firewall mods...etc. Plan is to up it to 16 or 32GB RAM.  

I got in the kit the Vesa mount for it + for the charger and not the upright holder (as in some other kits). 



The even better thing I saw is, that you can get an adapter like this one and throw in a single-slot GT1030 as well...ohh yeahh (in the voice of Victor from Despicable  Me ). 

If you excuse me now, I ughh need my screwdriver, gloves and get this dissection going


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 18, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> This one wasn't planned, but I got a deal I couldn't resist. It's a ThinkCentre Tiny with a Coffee Lake i3-9100T, 8Gb and *256mb* SSD


that's really not much


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bad. Irritation.



I think you are supposed to go to an SSD clinic when that happens.



see what I did there?


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Jan 18, 2022)

Would one belive I bought a high end ,  brand new graphics card for about a night out worth of dosh? , (your night out dosh mileage may vary because no specific theme is set /in other words, cheap as chips).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 18, 2022)

dont whant to set it' said:


> Would one belive I bought a high end ,  brand new graphics card for about a night out worth of dosh? , (your night out dosh mileage may vary because no specific theme is set /in other words, cheap as chips).


That was/is a beautiful thing.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 18, 2022)

It’s not really a piece of tech but.. my mom came over a few weeks ago, and while we were enjoying a puff down in the cave, I was scrolling through some GN vids and my mom wanted to watch the disappointment build lol. So we watched it. She enjoyed the video and now loves Steve.. and she bought me a shirt for my birthday that just passed.. I like it  








I know my socks are dirty, I just got home from work. Today I was on a lathe and she was juicy.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> This will make my cables look better.
> View attachment 233006


My last extensions caught fire and melted

I will always tell anyone with a 30 series GPU (or wattage equivalent) to just. fucking. dont.



Chomiq said:


> Just make sure the extension cables won't melt like the ones @Mussels used once.


Oh hey, i got beaten to it


Long term, i want to get replacement cables for my PSU as well... but it's got a little bit of coil whine and a little bit of a stinky smell so i wonder if its on the way out, and should just consider a new PSU with better stock cables.
The USB-connected features of the PSU i wanted when i bought it are a a sham, as corsair admitted the wattage measurements are a guess and not meant to be accurate (i was seeing 50-100W discrepancies vs the wall measurements, at idle)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My last extensions caught fire and melted
> 
> I will always tell anyone with a 30 series GPU (or wattage equivalent) to just. fucking. dont.
> 
> ...



I don't have a 30 series GPU so should be ok. Your 3090 must have some power draw though.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I don't have a 30 series GPU so should be ok. Your 3090 must have some power draw though.


The burning occured while mining, but also while heavily undervolted and underclocked (00W power draw over 2x8 pin)
It was a slow decline as i assume they overheated and slowly warped until one part got thinner, and then it escalated

I've used velcro cable ties to make the stock cables look nicer, but i do miss those ARGB shinies
(If i had the money, i'd get replacement cables, new ARGB cables, and move the lights to the new sleeved cables)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The burning occured while mining, but also while heavily undervolted and underclocked love:00W power draw over 2x8 pin)
> It was a slow decline as i assume they overheated and slowly warped until one part got thinner, and then it escalated
> 
> I've used velcro cable ties to make the stock cables look nicer, but i do miss those ARGB shinies
> (If i had the money, i'd get replacement cables, new ARGB cables, and move the lights to the new sleeved cables)



If my PSU had a non captive ATX 24 pin i would buy a set of Corsair cables.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 19, 2022)

Got a new monitor mounted overhead lamp to use when I don't wanna use the light in my room, does white and warm light so I don't strain my eyes unnecessarily. I had to mod it a little to get it to mount on my monitor as the bezel on my monitor is rather thin. Oh yeah, though you can't see it clearly, I've also gotten a new oversized mousepad to protect the surface of my recently acquired desk





A closer look at the new keycaps on my old keyboard (Ducky Shine 4 Fire 69)


----------



## lZKoce (Jan 19, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Got a new monitor mounted overhead lamp to use when I don't wanna use the light in my room, does white and warm light so I don't strain my eyes unnecessarily.


I've always wanted one of those monitor lights...some day....as the song goes  I think it's worth it. Congratz on the purchase.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 19, 2022)

freeagent said:


> It’s not really a piece of tech but.. my mom came over a few weeks ago, and while we were enjoying a puff down in the cave, I was scrolling through some GN vids and my mom wanted to watch the disappointment build lol. So we watched it. She enjoyed the video and now loves Steve.. and she bought me a shirt for my birthday that just passed.. I like it
> 
> View attachment 233040
> View attachment 233042
> ...



lel mate; if u ask me -- the problems of millions of guys on this earth were solved if their wifes would buy them *black* socks and underwear....
kek


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 19, 2022)

RTX 3080ti FE, fucker runs hot, gonna put under a Heatkiller V WB in my loop - wish Optimus made an FE block...


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 19, 2022)

[ 56k warning  ]








Got a basically brand-new FireGL V8600!! In the world of hardware, there is at least one benefit to being quite young: I was 6 when this card came out, so it wasn't like I was purchasing tech left and right like now... All of this older hardware is new to me. Hell, I didn't even know GDDR4 existed until a year or two ago. So when I see old tech on eBay or anywhere else, such as this beautiful card from 15 years ago, it's a fantastic opportunity to grab something interesting and novel, and a brilliant learning opportunity. I don't care about how badly it runs current games, I want to collect, restore, and overclock just about everything. After overclocking LGA775, 1156, 1155, 1366, AM3, and AM4, you learn how tech progresses over time, which builds genuine understanding of what you're doing... And there is _always_ so much more learning to be done. 

















One thing I found to be odd / interesting is that, despite this being a V8600 and not a FireGL V8650, there are still thermal pads on the backplate. I understand that GDDR6 especially benefits from cooling on both sides of the PCB, but does this also hold true for GDDR4 (i.e. is it flip-chip BGA)? If not, I guess they used a 100% identically assembled cooler (down to the thermal pads) as the 2GB V8650. I would have thought it'd save them a few pennies by not adding these, if they are not thermally necessary.








You can barely see that Sammy print on the GDDR4 
For this card, I only replaced the VRM thermal pad (totally dry and flaky) with an Arctic APT2560 0.5mm pad, and repasted with MX-4. The GDDR4 pads I left alone, as none were torn and all were squishy. Plus there are approximately 30 million of them on the board, and I don't have 1mm thick thermal pads on hand yet.

Also I think I'm some sort of dunce, because I completely forgot to take pics of the full front PCB. Oh well, here's the lowest resolution photo in the entire world:



[image from Vogons]


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 19, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> [ 56k warning  ]
> 
> Got a basically brand-new FireGL V8600!! In the world of hardware, there is at least one benefit to being quite young: I was 6 when this card came out, so it wasn't like I was purchasing tech left and right like now... All of this older hardware is new to me. Hell, I didn't even know GDDR4 existed until a year or two ago. So when I see old tech on eBay or anywhere else, such as this beautiful card from 15 years ago, it's a fantastic opportunity to grab something interesting and novel, and a brilliant learning opportunity. I don't care about how badly it runs current games, I want to collect, restore, and overclock just about everything. After overclocking LGA775, 1156, 1155, 1366, AM3, and AM4, you learn how tech progresses over time, which builds genuine understanding of what you're doing... And there is _always_ so much more learning to be done.
> 
> ...


That is a ridiculous number of RAM chips! Imagine a modern card with that many chips. That would be like 32GB on a 6800XT.


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 19, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> That is a ridiculous number of RAM chips! Imagine a modern card with that many chips. That would be like 32GB on a 6800XT.


Right? Honestly, I'm extremely thankful those pads were okay, that's gotta be painstaking.

Alright, ""quick"" V8600 update!





Above is stock settings in FurMark, it tops out at just about 60.5°C.

All full-system power measurements are readouts from a Kill-A-Watt P3. Case ambient temperature was kept at about 25°C, measured by motherboard's onboard sensor. I used a custom fan profile, as I don't mind the noise and wanted good thermal headroom, and this was kept identical between stock / OC tests. At stock, full-system power consumption was 275-280W during FurMark.





The max stable OC I was able to get, without touching _any_ voltages whatsoever (so 1.2v constant vcore) was 840MHz core, 1000MHz memory. Anything higher on the core eventually caused a crash in FurMark, and anything higher on the memory resulted in negative scaling. Whereas 840C / 1000M produced near-constant 45FPS FurMark with the above settings, 840C / 1050M produced 43-44FPS. When overclocked, total system power consumption was 300-305W. Max temperature observed was 65°C (not the run above). Unlike newer GPUs, this card absolutely hates to have its clocks changed by >15MHz during FurMark, it completely locks up the system if you do so. However closing / restarting FurMark in between clock changes solves this hurdle. I was very concerned at first when everything locked up going from 688-700MHz core w/ memory untouched.  850C / 1000M is borderline stable - probably benchable, but FurMark eventually crashes after 2 minutes, and performance is still 45FPS. 850C / 950M is stable but worse than 840C / 1000M.

*Performance improvement*
FurMark: 37FPS -> 45FPS, +21.6%
Unigine Heaven total score: 612 -> 741, +21.1%

Woah! Just look at the difference in minimum FPS, that's a 264% increase!











I cannot overstate how huge this thing is. Seems to be about identical in length to my reference HD5970, to the point where in the P300A I had to mount one of the intake fans on the outside of the case (and even then, the card has to go in at a 45° angle). Also, I had to take out one multiple screws just so it could slide in the PCIe slot... same as with the HD5970. Screwholes circled below (one is DVI nut).





Side note to anyone looking for one of the most cost-effective coolers out there, the Thermalright PA120 in these pics is like $42 on Amazon US and kicks butt. Keeps this 2600k below 70° (typical 65°C) in P95 at my current settings. Here's an impression of the sheer size, it's maybe a few centimeters from the front fan.





Test system specs:
i7-2600k @ 4.5GHz, 1.35v
Kingston HyperX DDR3 2x8GB @ 1866MHz, CL10-11-10-30-243-2T [XMP]
ASUS P8Z68-V Pro / Gen3
MX500 1TB SSD
Seasonic Focus GM-650
Qualcomm-Atheros a/b/g/n add-in card, which adds marginally to power consumption.

...Are there still active ATI threads I can clog up?   I've really become a big posthumous fan; although I don't have all that many ATI cards (yet) I love the ones I do have. BIOS modding is trivial with TPU's fantastic tools and DB, and I've got some fun cards like a HD5970, a couple HD5870's and HD5670's, plus a HD4870x2 on the way. I want to give them some attention and love again  plus I like doing these write-ups, maybe a bit too much... I am so sorry for the length of this


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 19, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Right? Honestly, I'm extremely thankful those pads were okay, that's gotta be painstaking.


I would take that back plate off and leave it off as it's not doing anything useful with an absence of RAM on that side of the card and it's weighing down the card enough to cause a bit of visible sag/droop. Also, those missing screw posts are generic. Find a cheap card, any card with two post, doesn't need to be a video card, on ebay or a local thrift shop or even tech shop if it's cheap. A tech shop might even give you a pair from a dead card if they like you!


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would take that back plate off and leave it off as it's doing anything useful with an absence of RAM on that side of the card and it's weight down the card enough to cause a bit of visible sag/droop. Also, those missing screw posts are generic. Find a cheap card, any card with two post, doesn't need to be a video card, on ebay or a local thrift shop or even tech shop if it's cheap. A tech shop might even give you a pair from a dead card if they like you!


True! And without the backplate, it would be a bit more manageable in terms of length. I'm not going to keep it in this system long-term, but if I were, I'd definitely either do as you suggested or grab a cheap support bracket. Now that you mention it I can't stop staring at it  

I totally made this unclear initially: I had to take out all of those screws circled in that photo myself, mainly because Phanteks uses a weird expansion slot brace / bracket. You can barely see it in that photo, but basically: a lot of reference ATI cards especially have those 2 screws up top their bracket, but they aren't flush with the metal (and can't be screwed down further to be flush). This bumps against a superfluous metal tab running along the entire length of the expansion slots, which in turn prevents the card from fully inserting into the PCIe slot. I'd rather not marr the case if I can avoid it, and this isn't an issue for most cards. As for the DVI nut, that totally prohibits the card from even entering the PCIe slot - but once the card is installed, can be reattached. Unfortunately, that stupid Phanteks metal tab stops the two smaller screws up top from being reinstalled - not too big of a problem, just another screw bag to keep track of. So I've (luckily) got them, they just can't be on the card for now.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 233105View attachment 233106View attachment 233107


I love my silent wings, so i really want those in the future


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 20, 2022)

Got sick of low speed case fans I had sitting around from previous builds not moving enough CFM through my system when it's gaming or benching & replaced all of them today with 6 x 140mm Cryorig HP fans + my first USB 3.2 thumb drive for other stuff !   Also an additional 4 pin fan cable splitter just in case.


Imo, Cryorig is an underestimated brand out there on the market, well worth having a look at their range of products.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 20, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Got sick of low speed case fans I had sitting around from previous builds not moving enough CFM through my system when it's gaming or benching & replaced all of them today with 6 x 140mm Cryorig HP fans + my first USB 3.2 thumb drive for other stuff !   Also an additional 4 pin fan cable splitter just in case.
> View attachment 233208
> 
> Imo, Cryorig is an underestimated brand out there on the market, well worth having a look at their range of products.



I have 2 Cryorig products (C7, M9i), and they've been great.  But pricing and availability in the US is terrible.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jan 20, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I have 2 Cryorig products (C7, M9i), and they've been great.  But pricing and availability in the US is terrible.


Over here in Australia, their pricing is quite competitive, not sure what's going on over there in the great USA? Those fans I bought have potential up to 128 CFM @ 1850rpm, max 38 dba & for $15 AUD each, they were great bargain imo!


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 20, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I have 2 Cryorig products (C7, M9i), and they've been great.  But pricing and availability in the US is terrible.


I feel like Thermalright is probably a close parallel in the US, they're typically priced extremely competitively. I've fallen in love with the Peerless Assassin PA120, the black version looks amazing and they're really cost-effective. Their universal mounting kit isn't horribly expensive, and can fit nearly all of their products because many use common mounting. ID-Cooling is another great one of course, SE-224-XT is so good.

I will take this moment to shout out one of the dumbest mounting systems, be quiet!'s, which I see you and I both have to deal with  Okay it's not the worst thing in the world, but at least on the Dark Rock Pro 4 it sucks because:
- Screws aren't captive so they're nice and easy to lose
- that stupid bar you have to get aligned without picking up with a magnetic screwdriver
- That metal top plate... my god. It's impossible to get the larger middle fan out without taking out my GPU so it could exit, even in the P500A with lots of headroom. Which you absolutely must do to unscrew the cooler, which has to be done through tiny holes at the top, very hard to see with a black cooler (Le Grand Macho did this concept way better if you must screw through the center). Before I intentionally took the retention clip off, the cooler was too close to the card's backplate, and adding another layer is the M.2 slot + heatsink right next to the PCIe retention clip, so it's extremely hard to depress... if that top plate (which looks beautiful - but is functionally useless) didn't exist, this all would be avoided.
- fan clips are a waste of steel, there's no lip on the part that attaches to the cooler so when you take fans off you feel like you're bending the clip horribly. On top of this the black paint scratches off extremely easily due to you scraping the clips across the fins, by design, because you can't lift the fan clips when installing them.

It looks pretty... but I will not buy a be quiet! cooler again unless they fix most or all of these small issues, and even then I'd rather buy Thermalright or Noctua. rant over


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 20, 2022)

So I bought a rs485 to WiFi module for my solar charge controller which as it was from China took a few weeks to deliver and not exactly cheap, turns out it only works with proprietary software and I now need to make my own. Best bit about the new system It cost pennies as I have most of the tech already fitted next to the controller switching solenoid valves for the sprinkler system. Just need to wait for this to be delivered.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 20, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Over here in Australia, their pricing is quite competitive, not sure what's going on over there in the great USA? Those fans I bought have potential up to 128 CFM @ 1850rpm, max 38 dba & for $15 AUD each, they were great bargain imo!



It used to be good here.  You could buy M9a/i for 20 bucks all day every day for awhile, and that thing punches way above its weight/price class IMO.  C7 was $40, but you could find it for $30 if you were patient.  H7 has a great rep, and at its original $50 RRP was a solid contender from everything I've read.  All of it's practically unobtanium now.  But it's hard to complain.  We're spoiled over here in almost every other regard.



MachineLearning said:


> I feel like Thermalright is probably a close parallel in the US, they're typically priced extremely competitively. I've fallen in love with the Peerless Assassin PA120, the black version looks amazing and they're really cost-effective. Their universal mounting kit isn't horribly expensive, and can fit nearly all of their products because many use common mounting. ID-Cooling is another great one of course, SE-224-XT is so good.
> 
> I will take this moment to shout out one of the dumbest mounting systems, be quiet!'s, which I see you and I both have to deal with  Okay it's not the worst thing in the world, but at least on the Dark Rock Pro 4 it sucks because:
> - Screws aren't captive so they're nice and easy to lose
> ...



Def eyeing TR for the next time I'm cooler shopping.  Spec'ed out a True Spirit 120 for a friend's platform upgrade.  We'll see how she fares with it on her 11600K.

</OT>


----------



## MachineLearning (Jan 20, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> It used to be good here.  You could buy M9a/i for 20 bucks all day every day for awhile, and that thing punches way above its weight/price class IMO.  C7 was $40, but you could find it for $30 if you were patient.  H7 has a great rep, and at its original $50 RRP was a solid contender from everything I've read.  All of it's practically unobtanium now.  But it's hard to complain.  We're spoiled over here in almost every other regard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah - I just checked that one, that fan rotor looks great.  There's a Plus version which adds a fan, on Amazon US for some reason it's $30, vs $40 for the non-Plus. That's a headscratcher, but anyway, keep an eye out for that variant! The Assassin Spirit might be available even cheaper if you can find a good deal, usually runs =<$30. Thermalright TBK mount fits all coolers I mentioned and is a godsend if you mess with LGA1366 often and don't have spare coolers for it, not many new coolers come with that bracket (or I'm too picky lol)


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I love my silent wings, so i really want those in the future


i also only have silentwings. however, the large 140 silentwings only have 1600 rpm. the novelty of the lightwings 140 is that they have 9 rotor blades and also 2200 rpm. i installed it and immediately measured 4°C less temperature because it draws off better without being louder.
absolutely worth a try. first one then you can still upgrade little by little.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 20, 2022)

For my brothers 







edit: I paid 80EUR including postages from this.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2022)

Got the cable extensions. They are pretty stiff, does that mean quality? the covers are seemingly pretty well done too.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 20, 2022)

And for myself, I got a Creative Omni speaker


----------



## ixi (Jan 20, 2022)

Worth every cent I think, 660e.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> And for myself, I got a Creative Omni speaker



Your name changed? seems different


----------



## ixi (Jan 20, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> And for myself, I got a Creative Omni speaker


Got my self first version, Sound Blaster Free, worth it, good audio, passive bass.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 20, 2022)

ixi said:


> Worth every cent I think, 660e. View attachment 233276



Overclock to 170hz  

Fitted cables, so stiff, were hard to manoeuvre into place.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 20, 2022)

ixi said:


> Got my self first version, Sound Blaster Free, worth it, good audio, passive bass.


That sounds fine when listening some tunes from my iPhone 



Tigger said:


> Your name changed? seems different


Yeah I added the FIN to my nick ^^


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 20, 2022)

ShiBDiB said:


> View attachment 231285
> 
> Just ordered this, gonna offload my 3060ti once it gets here.



Forgot to add an actual pic of the card once it finally arrived

PNY RTX 3070Ti XLR8


----------



## agent_x007 (Jan 20, 2022)

Used drive, but on 2Y warranty.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jan 20, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> Used drive



Used hard drives are just one thing I won't touch. Both for reliability and security reasons.


----------



## khemist (Jan 20, 2022)

Fnatic Streak65 LP and XTRFY M4 wireless.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 20, 2022)

khemist said:


> Fnatic Streak65 LP and XTRFY M4 wireless.


Love that cord


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

This is the way. 

Design does matter when you're using it as an external drive. Or maybe I'll keep it as a collector's item. I haven't decided yet.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 21, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> This is the way.
> 
> Design does matter when you're using it as an external drive. Or maybe I'll keep it as a collector's item. I haven't decided yet.
> 
> View attachment 233360



This is the way.


also I love that name, Beskar Ingot Drive, sounds like some rare metal I would forge from mining in a game, lol... and yes I 100% agree and never thought about that before now.. design does matter for external drives, neat


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> This is the way.
> 
> 
> also I love that name, Beskar Ingot Drive, sounds like some rare metal I would forge from mining in a game, lol... and yes I 100% agree and never thought about that before now.. design does matter for external drives, neat


I agree. I don't really fall for themed stuff, but when I saw this, I had to buy one.  It's made of metal, too. It's also available in M.2 format as a Firecuda 530, albeit a little expensive.


----------



## ixi (Jan 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Overclock to 170hz



With the same panel Acer is selling up to 270 fps


----------



## khemist (Jan 21, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Love that cord



I've had to send it back now as it was missing one of the rubber feet and wouldn't sit evenly.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Jan 21, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> For my brothers
> 
> 
> edit: I paid 80EUR including postages from this.



That is my current card in my pc now! Hey that is great price!


----------



## toastem2004 (Jan 21, 2022)

I have been on a bit of a buying spree the last two months, thanks to a "retention bonus" that was handed out in November.  My main improvement was getting rid of 2 24" monitors and joining the ranks of ultra wide monitor owner.  I do not think I can go back now:

Acer Nitro XZ342CK Pbmiiphx 34" 1500R Curved WQHD (3440 x 1440)​


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 21, 2022)

toastem2004 said:


> I have been on a bit of a buying spree the last two months, thanks to a "retention bonus" that was handed out in November.  My main improvement was getting rid of 2 24" monitors and joining the ranks of ultra wide monitor owner.  I do not think I can go back now:
> 
> Acer Nitro XZ342CK Pbmiiphx 34" 1500R Curved WQHD (3440 x 1440)​


I love curved monitors! They feel more natural than a standard rectangle.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I love curved monitors! They feel more natural than a standard rectangle.



Crap! I have, yet to give a curved monitor a try.........Now I want to!


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 22, 2022)

No purchase but ill get in march a P6T6 WS Revolution from a friend with a Xeon X5660 
3x 16 Lanes
2x 8 Lanes
1x 4 Lanes


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 23, 2022)

Oh man, have I something special today.

Walked into my local Goodwill when I saw an unassuming black box priced at $129.49 sitting on the checkout counter.






I'm sure you can tell what it is, an external GPU box. Specifically, a Razer Core X.

So the first thing I did was ask if I could open it up, to which the cashier said yes.

And inside, I found...












...an MSI RX 5700XT! Absolutely unbelievable deal in this day and age.

Now, at this point, I was wondering if it was dead. When I got home, I put it into my testing system. After scaring me a bit with a black screen, it finally fired up and started working!










I still need to do lots of tests on it, but so far it does perform better than my GTX 1070.

Now I'm wondering why someone would just donate this to Goodwill. My current theory is that maybe the external enclosure died (currently trying to test it with my dad since he has a compatible laptop) and the previous owner wasn't tech-savvy. Or maybe the previous owner died and their family was getting rid of their stuff.

Nonetheless, I can't believe I'd find a deal this insane in the current market.

Now I just need Arctic Accelleros to go down in price since the stock cooler is a bit on the loud side.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 23, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> No purchase but ill get in march a P6T6 WS Revolution from a friend with a Xeon X5660
> 3x 16 Lanes
> 2x 8 Lanes
> 1x 4 Lanes
> ...


I got that one on eBay, IIRC, in 2019 and like the P6T Deluxe that I had, it's incompatible with Radeon RX!

Also, unlike the P6T Deluxe, I had brand new RAM-related BSODs with the same RAM and settings! Windows 7 unexpectedly gave me a "BAD_POOL_HEADER" BSOD when installing Windows 7, real early on! Then later on, I was hoping I fixed it by trying another combination of RAM, but Windows 7 Windows Update failed with a "PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA" BSOD! (0x00000050)

It lead to me using only 6 GB of triple-channel RAM for a while and then I eventually decided to squirt a lot of isopropyl alcohol into the RAM slots!

I still have yet to see a RAM-related BSOD with that 12 GB Corsair Vengeance triple-channel kit.

Don't be surprised if the BIOS magically loses settings if you have later than the following video cards installed:

Nvidia:

Later than GTX 980 series (Maxwell)

AMD:

Later than Radeon R9 series, most likely.

It's confirmed to work OK with a GeForce GTX 970. (Maxwell)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I still need to do lots of tests on it, but so far it does perform better than my GTX 1070.


It should perform much better. And good grief was that a score!!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Oh man, have I something special today.
> 
> Walked into my local Goodwill when I saw an unassuming black box priced at $129.49 sitting on the checkout counter.
> 
> ...



That's an amazing deal!  That card is currently selling repeatedly on ebay for between $700-$800.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 23, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Crap! I have, yet to give a curved monitor a try.........Now I want to!


For 34” UW it really just makes sense tho mines 1000R vs that one at 1500R. My previous 27” was curved it didn’t make sense…


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It should perform much better. And good grief was that a score!!


It is performing better.

However, one major sticking point I have is how fricking loud it is under load. Maybe I spoiled myself with the Arctic Accelero on my 1070, but I can't stand how this card sounds.

I gotta figure out how to get the VRAM and VRM heatsinks off of my 1070 so I can put that cooler on this card. Sadly, it looks like all of the GPU coolers you could get (Accelero, Morpheus) are all discontinued now.

Also it looks like it suffers from the crappy/undersized thermal pad issue. I haven't removed the cooler yet, but the memory stays in the mid-to-high 90s at all times when under load. Also the hotspot temperature is kind of scary (105C to 110C), but from what I've heard it's normal?


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> It is performing better.
> 
> However, one major sticking point I have is how fricking loud it is under load. Maybe I spoiled myself with the Arctic Accelero on my 1070, but I can't stand how this card sounds.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it might be time for an undervolt and a repaste.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Also the hotspot temperature is kind of scary (105C to 110C), but from what I've heard it's normal?


That may have been the cause of GTA V getting terminated unexpectedly on me, but it didn't happen until I had played GTA V for a while, with my PNY GeForce GTX 960 that I was using in 2018. PNY claims it was factory OC'ed, and then I saw that the GPU fan RPM was too low, but stupid me, didn't check the GPU fan RPM and just kept relaunching GTA V and noticing it happening sooner and sooner, it was looking like!
Then one day, saw that it was at or around 80C easily! I don't even know if I was doing much with it at the time of that GPU temp reading!

I had the eVGA GeForce GTX 1060 3 GB, which I bought on November 5, 2016, IIRC, but by 2018, I was afraid to use it, because of a recall from eVGA, where adding thermal pads, were required!
Now, I have added thermal pads to it already. After I lost my RX 5600 XT, I checked out my eVGA GeForce 1060 SC 3 GB from 2016 and saw that there were thermal pads omitted!
Major components were not getting the needed thermal transfer to the heatsink!

The thick thermal pads from the RX 5600 XT, were thick enough for the gaps on the GeForce GTX 1060.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Or maybe the previous owner died and their family was getting rid of their stuff.


That was my first sad, morbid thought.  Very possible.  Either way good luck you had finding it!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 23, 2022)

phanbuey said:


> Sounds like it might be time for an undervolt and a repaste.


I'm currently running it at 1000mV and 1900MHz. Lost a whopping two frames per second in Unigine Valley over stock, so this is fine.

I'll likely repaste it at some point, though I've heard that these MSI 5700 XTs also have woefully inadequate thermal pads on the memory modules, so I might need to replace those too.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> It is performing better.
> 
> However, one major sticking point I have is how fricking loud it is under load. Maybe I spoiled myself with the Arctic Accelero on my 1070, but I can't stand how this card sounds.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really say it's normal - I just can't, despite having heard the same. Although, the Asus Rog Strix 5700 XT that I had suffered from the same thing. High hotspot temp, high memory temp, loud cooler... Welcome to the world of the 5700 XT, I'm afraid.  Whatever you do, the cooler mount on these cards is crap.

It might be worth a repaste to see if you can bring the hotspot down a bit. If it stays under 100 °C, I'd be happy (especially for 130 bucks, congrats!).


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Oh man, have I something special today.
> 
> Walked into my local Goodwill when I saw an unassuming black box priced at $129.49 sitting on the checkout counter.
> 
> ...


The owner may have passed away, and unknown leftovers got sent to goodwill

I think a common tweak is better thermal pads and four washers on the back to increase the mounting pressure


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 23, 2022)

I did now search over 2 hours for a sys for a friend of me max budget 350€, no way atm is everything too high:

Sys 1:
I3 10100F 80€
H410 Board 62€
16GB RAM 60€
-----------------
202€ + GT 1030 110€ = 312€


Sys 2 IGP:
I5 11500 189€ / 12500 211€
B560 Board 90€ / B660 100€
16GB RAM 65€ -----
-----------------
354€ / 376€


Sys 3 IGP:
Renoir 4650G 200€
B450 Board 71€
16GB RAM 65€
-----------------
336€


I told em if he want a sys now, he should take the Renoir Sys


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Oh man, have I something special today.
> 
> Walked into my local Goodwill when I saw an unassuming black box priced at $129.49 sitting on the checkout counter.
> 
> ...


That's one heck of a lucky find. Used 5700 XTs ate rarer than hen's teeth and even rarer at that price.
Good for you!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 23, 2022)

Oh, FYI, I didn't get that 12 GB triple-channel kit until very late-2020.

The unexpected RAM-related BSODs were with 6 GB of Elpida triple channel RAM+Corsair 2 GB sticks and pretty much the same with the same 6 GB+4 GB sticks.
That was rock-stable with the P6T Deluxe! (previous motherboard)



Splinterdog said:


> Used 5700 XTs ate rarer than hen's teeth and even rarer at that price.


Yep, it will be like getting a used Titan in 2018!


----------



## jormungand (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> It is performing better.
> 
> However, one major sticking point I have is how fricking loud it is under load. Maybe I spoiled myself with the Arctic Accelero on my 1070, but I can't stand how this card sounds.
> 
> ...


doesnt look like the same cooler design but maybe this is related
I watched this vid on the launch and came to my mind once you mentioned the temps.
even though what a deal you got there. the 5700 xt its a damn good card and for that price a killer deal, try everything you can
to cool it and put it to work safely.


----------



## seth1911 (Jan 23, 2022)

16GB 2133 DDR3 and a few coolers for the Board, the Board have ony 3+2 Phase Design so it need some VRM coolers.
for my future BF4/BF1 Setup, A8 6600K @ 5 GHz, 16GB RAM, HD 5830 = 60 FPS even on BF1 in 1440x900 window/Medium 

I had the same board in use for my A10 6800K @ 5.2 GHz the VRM without coolers wents up to 105°C, but with coolers they chill on full load by 78°C


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 23, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I wouldn't really say it's normal - I just can't, despite having heard the same. Although, the Asus Rog Strix 5700 XT that I had suffered from the same thing. High hotspot temp, high memory temp, loud cooler... Welcome to the world of the 5700 XT, I'm afraid.  Whatever you do, the cooler mount on these cards is crap.
> 
> It might be worth a repaste to see if you can bring the hotspot down a bit. If it stays under 100 °C, I'd be happy (especially for 130 bucks, congrats!).


Here's my idle temp on Rog Strix RX 5700 XT. There was a cooler mounting problem with a batch of these cards, but luckily mine wasn't one of them.


----------



## outpt (Jan 23, 2022)

khemist said:


> Fnatic Streak65 LP and XTRFY M4 wireless.


That just looks awesomely good


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> However, one major sticking point I have is how fricking loud it is under load.


Might need to be cleaned and repasted. Just a thought. To me, noise isn't a big deal. I grew up with VERY noisy PC's, so noise just doesn't bother me.









Here's an example. This is the hard drive noise that was typical in retro PCs. Then you add fan noise on top of that. And I had 4 of those Bigfoot drives in an IDE RAID5 config. Even the noisiest PC's these days are dead silent by comparison.

Look on the bright side: You got an $750ish GPU for *$130ish*! You made out like a bandit! Big time win for you! If the only downside is a bit more noise than you're used too, that's still a big win!


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 23, 2022)

So I finally took the cooler off of my new card, and yeah. The horror stories are true.






So I went through and rearranged the thermal pads and applied some MX-5.

I also ran to the hardware store and got four small nylon washers (my tech-related purchase?) for the washer mod. They're about 8mm wide, 1mm thick, and the hole is about 3mm wide.






Carefully screwed it all back together, ran Valley, and...






That's a result! Before all of this, the memory would get into the mid-90s, the hotspot was over 100c, and the GPU itself would be around 80-90C. All of this after undervolting and underclocking to 990mV and 1800MHz.

Now, with the same settings, the hotspot barely reached 80c, the overall temp was under 70c, and the memory stayed under 80c. The card was also much quieter, though still a bit noisy.

Might still want to get new thermal pads since the upper two ones are a joke, but I don't know. This made a much bigger difference than I expected.

All for only 61 cents worth of parts and about 5 minutes of work.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 23, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> All for only 61 cents worth of parts and about 5 minutes of work.


Well done!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2022)

Nice. the 5700xt really benefits form water cooling imo


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 24, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> So I finally took the cooler off of my new card, and yeah. The horror stories are true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how did you know to do the washers? or was just experimenting to get some extra pressure?


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Oh man, have I something special today.
> 
> Walked into my local Goodwill when I saw an unassuming black box priced at $129.49 sitting on the checkout counter.
> 
> ...





sam_86314 said:


> So I finally took the cooler off of my new card, and yeah. The horror stories are true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an amazing find and such a bargain!!    So pleased someone has found a good deal on a GPU!!


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 24, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> how did you know to do the washers? or was just experimenting to get some extra pressure?



The Moderator Mollusc shared it a few posts above:









						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

No purchase but ill get in march a P6T6 WS Revolution from a friend with a Xeon X5660 :) 3x 16 Lanes 2x 8 Lanes 1x 4 Lanes    I got that one on eBay, IIRC, in 2019 and like the P6T Deluxe that I had, it's incompatible with Radeon RX!  Also, unlike the P6T Deluxe, I had brand new RAM-related...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 24, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Nice. the 5700xt really benefits form water cooling imo


I still have an irrational fear of water cooling.

As I said before, I'd love to get another Arctic Accelero for this card, but they appear to be discontinued.



lynx29 said:


> how did you know to do the washers? or was just experimenting to get some extra pressure?



I've heard lots of things about mounting pressure and also watched the Gamers Nexus video on it.










Also @Mussels mentioned it.

And I'll also mention that the Accelero I got for my 1070 came with similar washers, and once I got everything dialed in, it made a huge difference to temps on that card.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 24, 2022)

Reminds me of a project I did as a result of bricking a Radeon RX 5600 XT, which the MSI Gaming X, has 2-8-pin connectors! The SCLK (core) could hit 2.0 GHz with the proper custom BIOS flash at 1137 mV. 
I was able to play GTA V without a crash! I shouldn't have flashed back to the stock one!

As a result, my RX 5600 XT, became a "parts card"! I scavenged the thermal pads to correct an eVGA GeForce GTX 1060 SC 3 GB from 2016. There were thermal pads missing!


----------



## phill (Jan 24, 2022)

Finally managed to catch up with my best mates parents who'd had a parcel for me at the weekend....  


   

Had my eldest with me so not even tried any of this yet but hopefully soon 

Also have a few more things to come but just waiting on the goodies     Should keep me busy for a little while.  Hopefully those Xeon's will go in the server in a few days and they'll be out the way!    The GPU is an Asus Strix 3090 and that active rear back plate/cooler, man is that card heavy!!  Since I need to swap out the hardware in the case, I figure it was best to get this one through before I needed to swap things out twice or something...  Just got to figure out the tubing run for the card and where the pump/res combo is going to go and we should be fine!!    The block needs a little clean so I might do that but I would like to think that with the liquid going in, it might self clean but I could be dreaming lol 

Got a few other goodies over the weekend but sadly not really tech related


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 24, 2022)

Got a free AC adapter for my Index headset from Valve today.  



I asked Valve if they sold it separately or recommend me one, cause I want to use my headset for both room scale (living room) as well as fixed position (game room).
Steam support said they'll make an exception and send one for free. So YAY!


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 24, 2022)

Not a tech, but in a roundabout tech related way, I'd gotten an artisan keycap to go with the white PBT pudding keycaps on my Ducky Shine 4 69 Fire Edition. The pudding keycaps really allow a lot of light to pass thru, and that STEAM keycap is mostly metal, with shine thru STEAM logo...


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 24, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Not a tech, but in a roundabout tech related way, I'd gotten an artisan keycap to go with the white PBT pudding keycaps on my Ducky Shine 4 69 Fire Edition. The pudding keycaps really allow a lot of light to pass thru, and that STEAM keycap is mostly metal, with shine thru STEAM logo...


Nice, where did you buy it?


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 24, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Nice, where did you buy it?


AliExpress, I have another one on the way, similar build quality as the STEAM one, it's The Witcher.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> AliExpress, I have another one on the way, similar build quality as the STEAM one, it's The Witcher.


Please post pictures of that one too!


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 24, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Please post pictures of that one too!


Will do! Now looking thru my collection of keyboards for one that has red LED, would look awesome with the The Witcher keycap.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2022)

Might have to have a look for some puddings for my Anne pro II


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Not a tech, but in a roundabout tech related way


Oh, this is definitely tech! You feel free to post about them.


----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 24, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> AliExpress, I have another one on the way, similar build quality as the STEAM one, it's The Witcher.


Will you PM me the link, please and thank you.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 24, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Might have to have a look for some puddings for my Anne pro II


The PBT shine through pudding keycaps come in black and white, forgot to mention that I have two sets of XDA PBT keycaps on the way as well.



SN2716057 said:


> Will you PM me the link, please and thank you.


Done!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 24, 2022)

Here's a slightly less common combination for DCS, Orion throttle and Gladiator NXT stick - $380usd all together seems decent for the quality here. Glad to finally have a decent throttle (TWCS is a joke at $130usd, X56 is hot garbage, and using the NXT's throttle slider sucks) that can take some of the button binds off my stick. Maybe I'll pick up the F/A-18C or F-16C while they're on sale.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 24, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Here's a slightly less common combination for DCS, Orion throttle and Gladiator NXT stick - $380usd all together seems decent for the quality here. Glad to finally have a decent throttle (TWCS is a joke at $130usd, X56 is hot garbage, and using the NXT's throttle slider sucks) that can take some of the button binds off my stick. Maybe I'll pick up the F/A-18C or F-16C while they're on sale.
> 
> View attachment 233755


Since Saitek went MadCatz and basically became shit, I've been on the lookout for replacements.  Thanks for showing me this, looks better than even early Saitek stuff by far.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 24, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Since Saitek went MadCatz and basically became shit, I've been on the lookout for replacements.  Thanks for showing me this, looks better than even early Saitek stuff by far.



People complain about how the pandemic+shortage marked up all HOTAS, but you'll be just fine if you go for real gear and not "brand-name" trash. Meaning don't get a cliche, hideously overpriced and underbult Thrustmaster Warthog or Logitech X56 setups.

VKB basically took over the entire low-end to mid-range market with the Gladiator NXT. It's not perfect but it's damn close. Below the ultra high-end (Virpil and VKB Gunfighter), it's really simple I think these days: T16000M ~$80, or Gladiator NXT $120/$150. Pair either with the TWCS throttle and it's the go-to affordable solution. Still waiting on the VKB TECS throttle so midrange is kinda empty right now, but Winwing does exist.

I tried a Logitech (formerly Saitek) X56 for a day, intending only to keep the throttle. It's a revised matte-black design now, but still just as garbage as the Saitek used to be. Ghosting inputs every few seconds, tried every USB port available to me, no bueno. Build quality was terrible - switches were fine but the throttle moved like inconsistent molasses.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 24, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> People complain about how the pandemic+shortage marked up all HOTAS, but you'll be just fine if you go for real gear and not "brand-name" trash. Meaning don't get a cliche, hideously overpriced and underbult Thrustmaster Warthog or Logitech X56 setups.
> 
> VKB basically took over the entire low-end to mid-range market with the Gladiator NXT. It's not perfect but it's damn close. Below the ultra high-end, it's really simple I think these days: T16000M ~$80, or Gladiator NXT $120/$150. Pair either with the TWCS throttle and it's the go-to affordable solution. Still waiting on the VKB TECS throttle so midrange is kinda empty right now, but Winwing does exist.
> 
> I tried a Logitech (formerly Saitek) X56 for a day, intending only to keep the throttle. It's a revised matte-black design now, but still just as garbage as the Saitek used to be. Ghosting inputs every few seconds, tried every USB port available to me, no bueno. Build quality was terrible - switches were fine but the throttle moved like inconsistent molasses.


I had better luck with an early Saitek sample, but I sold it and never could get a good one again.  Similar experiences.  Maybe they were always inconsistent and I just got lucky?  Either way appreciate the advice.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Here's a slightly less common combination for DCS, Orion throttle and Gladiator NXT stick - $380usd all together seems decent for the quality here. Glad to finally have a decent throttle (TWCS is a joke at $130usd, X56 is hot garbage, and using the NXT's throttle slider sucks) that can take some of the button binds off my stick. Maybe I'll pick up the F/A-18C or F-16C while they're on sale.
> 
> View attachment 233755



Love the throttle block, looks very well made.


----------



## phill (Jan 25, 2022)

It might not be the latest and greatest, but definitely a purchase I've been waiting to find a decent price on...  Hopefully it'll overclock ok 

  

I hope it'll work in one of my X79 boards, hopefully will get chance to play with the CPU at some point....


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 25, 2022)

Short version:  I got a new motherboard!



Spoiler: Long version



The saga is concluded.  Hopefully.  My impulse purchase of a 10th-gen platform has gone less than swimmingly, let's say.  Mostly because my luck on refurb products ran out.  Newegg had an MSI Z490-A PRO for USD130 with free shipping and a $30 rebate.  "Can't beat that with a stick," I thought to myself.  Being fairly pleased with my Z170-A and Z370-A PRO boards (the latter of which is also a refurb), why not roll those dice?

The impetus for all this was Micro Center's pseudo-annual fire sale of pre-gen Intel processors, listing the 10700K for $220.  They also had 11600K's at $199.  So my damaged brain thinks, let's get both, run both on WCG for awhile to see if the improvements on 11th gen make up for two fewer cores, and sell the loser for hypothetically no loss.  Well.  Funny thing.  i5 runs in the Z490-A.  i7 doesn't.  Faults out with RAM errors on three out of four POST attempts.  Also won't boot from USB on successful POST.  But the i5 works like a champ.  Bad proc?  That'd be weird.  I spend a week or so shaking trees to find someone local who'll let me drop the i7 in their board for testing, but come up empty.  Fine, let's RMA the processor.   This is all happening during the run-up to Xmas vacation, and Intel wants me to get a replacement chip from MC.  Which I would, but they're 250 miles away, and I'm not going to get there in the return window.  Intel agrees to my RMA.

Twist time:  A friend is shopping for a new platform to replace her ancient A10-5800.  She favors AMD, but they don't have anything competitive below $300.  I convince her to go Intel and buy my extra CPU, which I sell to her half price in lieu of a Christmas gift.  She also generously sends her board here first so I can test that i7 before it goes back.  It works, of course.  But the RMA is approved, and I'd rather pay shipping on a chip than a MB.  So back that goes, and we play the waiting game.  New proc arrives, aaaaand..... doesn't work in the Z490-A.  Shizzballz.  Now we RMA the bloody board.  Which NE doesn't replace, since it was refurb and they don't have stock to replace it with.  Ok, refund is fine, too.  So I may as well just order the new board, right?  But now deals on LGA 1200 are mostly gone.  Refurb Z490-A PROs are still around, but from sellers I don't trust.  Other Z490/590 boards down toward $100 don't seem that great and/or don't have any respectable review data.  Stuff that does is $160 and up.  What I _do_ find is the below open-box for $165.  I don't pay that much for boards.  Like, ever.  But fsck it, anything worth having is almost that much NIB anyway.  So now I have way more board than I can possibly need or use.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 25, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> New proc arrives, aaaaand..... doesn't work in the Z490-A. Shizzballz. Now we RMA the bloody board. Which NE doesn't replace, since it was refurb and they don't have stock to replace it with. Ok, refund is fine, too. So I may as well just order the new board, right? But now deals on LGA 1200 are mostly gone. Refurb Z490-A PROs are still around, but from sellers I don't trust. Other Z490/590 boards down toward $100 don't seem that great and/or don't have any respectable review data. Stuff that does is $160 and up.



Sounds like my situation back in 2013, when I was having difficulty getting socket 775 motherboards! And that was when I only had the low-100s for dollars, back then even $130 was way too much for me!
But, where I got the used motherboard from, which looked good other than the socket, accepted the return and I got a working motherboard of the same model I was looking for, yess!

That was with the P43-to-P45 chipset upgrade of 2013. I already had a Wolfdale before I even tried to get the chipset upgrade. As I got a Wolfdale E8400 C0, an early-revision, which mine was known for the reported core temp to rarely, if ever go below 45 C or the like, LOL. But the chip was stable. This lead to a fun session in August of that year, where I got the FSB to 450 Mhz, IIRC!

It's strange! Why does your Z490 motherboard seem to work fine with a Rocket Lake, but not with a Comet Lake?!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 25, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Sounds like my situation back in 2013, when I was having difficulty getting socket 775 motherboards! And that was when I only had the low-100s for dollars, back then even $130 was way too much for me!
> But, where I got the used motherboard from, which looked good other than the socket, accepted the return and I got a working motherboard of the same model I was looking for, yess!
> 
> That was with the P43-to-P45 chipset upgrade of 2013. I already had a Wolfdale before I even tried to get the chipset upgrade. As I got a Wolfdale E8400 C0, an early-revision, which mine was known for the reported core temp to rarely, if ever go below 45 C or the like, LOL. But the chip was stable. This lead to a fun session in August of that year, where I got the FSB to 450 Mhz, IIRC!



Wolfdale was awesome.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> It's strange! Why does your Z490 motherboard seem to work fine with a Rocket Lake, but not with a Comet Lake?!



Right!?  The RAM error caused me to think that there may be some tiny difference between the IMCs that a flaw in the board didn't play nicely with; or since there was a core count difference, that a signal pin or two were bent _just_ enough to not make contact, but not enough to be visible. Or rather than being bent, a signal trace to one or more of those pins is faulty.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Jan 25, 2022)

It's related to a tech purchase but I had to share what happened today anyway.

Lesson to everyone look at details when you buy, I wanted to run my ts100 soldering iron off usb-c PD and rather than get a DIY board I managed to find them in an enclosure with a DC barrel attached.

It was too cheap to get free delivery from China so I looked what else the seller had saw a pair of electronics side cutters and one of those shotgun tubes of epoxy (1plunger 2 tubes), perfect I thought and ordered it.


Week or so went by and today it got delivered


I'm not a giant I just seem to have gotten what I paid for no wonder they were cheap. "Honey I shrank the hand tools"


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 25, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> It's related to a tech purchase but I had to share what happened today anyway.
> 
> Lesson to everyone look at details when you buy, I wanted to run my ts100 soldering iron off usb-c PD and rather than get a DIY board I managed to find them in an enclosure with a DC barrel attached.
> 
> ...


Keep phone close enough and they'll look massive.


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 25, 2022)

First time ordering from EK and bought things that are hard to buy locally. I bought 4 low profile 90 degree adapters and a few meters of ZMT. ZMT works with Bykski fittings.

I was able to order the low profile chrome fittings in their website and it says it was in stock but they sent an e-mail a few days after saying it ran out of stock. I had to pay the difference as this satin finish is more expensive than the regular one. You need an allen key to rotate the head once it's installed. I know not everyone has allen keys lying around but I prefer them because it limits the chances of stripping. 

Here's a pic with a graphics card port and a 10mm/16mm Bykski fitting which should work with their ZMT.





Here's what it looks inside. There might be some flow resistance.


----------



## DoH! (Jan 25, 2022)

Been a while since i was on here last, but in that time i bought myself a scan 3XS system. Gaming and general usage has been mindblowing, definitely my best buy.

Cases:                            Corsair iCUE 4000X RGB [White] Mid Tower Chassis /w Tempered Glass Window,
Cpu:                               Intel Core i7 11700K, Rocket Lake, 8 Cores, 16 Threads, 3.6GHz Base, 5.0GHz Turbo
Cpu Cooler:                   Corsair Hydro H150i ELITE CAPELLIX RGB - 360mm Liquid Cooler [White]
Motherboard:                ASUS TUF GAMING Z590-PLUS WIFI
Memory:                       16GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO - 3000MHz [White] 2x8GB          
Graphics Card:               10GB EVGA GeForce RTX 3080 XC3 ULTRA GAMING, 8704 Cores, 1755MHz Boost, GDDR6X
PSU:                              Corsair RM750x, Modular, Silent, 80PLUS GOLD
Operating System:          Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit

Storage:-
1TB Samsung SSD 970 EVO Plus
2TB Seagate ST2000DM008-2FR102 HDD
2TB Seagate ST2000DM008-2FR102 HDD
240GB KINGSTON SSD



http://imgur.com/JafWpzi


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 25, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> First time ordering from EK and bought things that are hard to buy locally. I bought 4 low profile 90 degree adapters and a few meters of ZMT. ZMT works with Bykski fittings.
> 
> I was able to order the low profile chrome fittings in their website and it says it was in stock but they sent an e-mail a few days after saying it ran out of stock. I had to pay the difference as this satin finish is more expensive than the regular one. You need an allen key to rotate the head once it's installed. I know not everyone has allen keys lying around but I prefer them because it limits the chances of stripping.
> 
> ...



Then low profile 90's are gorgeous. I will be getting some of them myself.


----------



## phill (Jan 26, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Short version:  I got a new motherboard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can never have enough hardware to play with


----------



## toastem2004 (Jan 26, 2022)

Installed my AE-5 Plus this last weekend.  I have to admit, I do not think it is an upgrade from my X-Fi, but I knew that it days of being usable were coming to an end.  At least its internal, not another usb device, and so far, drivers seem to be solid.  One thing that is an improvement over the X-fi is the virtual 7.1 over my headphones.  On my X-Fi the left and right were reveresed, and I could never get that corrected.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jan 26, 2022)

The extremely popular mousepad for eSports. Finally, I got it.
Let's see if I can get used to this one quickly.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 26, 2022)

BNIB, 150chf (well 50chf if i take the resale value i got of the Note 9 Pro )
with a little extra...

restoring backup from Google (via Google 1 ) is less tedious than picking each apps in the list and doing it manually ... i wonder why i never did like that before 

the SD720G of the Note 9 Pro felt ok, the 90hz IPS LCD felt good but MAAAAAAAAAAAAAN! SD870 (5G) and 120hz Super AMOLED (Samsung E4) feel ... well i am not one for above 75hz on computers ... don't know why on phones it's more noticeable ... maybe the 360hz touch sampling? oh well 1300 nits HDR10+ is also good ... 128gb/6gb instead of 64gb/6gb also feel good even tho the F3 has no SD slot and i had a 512gb in the N9P (which was used around 25% ... since it's not possible to set SD to main storage recently ) should not be a problem with the N9P i had 48gb on 64gb used
lower cam resolution (48mp versus 64mp) but not bad either (well both capture 12mp in normal photo mode)

for 5G ... can't say, i am in a 4G+ area  but the option for 5G on my contract is 4.50chf (with a -50% lifetime discount instead of 9chf/month) ... not a biggie, given that my contract is 48chf atm ( from 129chf originally ... but my current carrier is a fan of "lifetime discount" it seems ...)



Spoiler: not tech related, but i can't resist a good piece of 3/4 tang Sandvik 12C27 steel, a modified Scandi grind (tip is more like a saber grind) and an excellent and comfortable handle, made in Mora Sweden...



Morakniv knives are wonderful and the Eldris is no exception, easy to carry easy to use.

razor sharp also  i have a hairless spot on my left arm, smooth like a baby skin ... even less irritation than using a "normal" mechanical razor ...

can do anything a full size can (aside batoning ... but well i do not do that activity when i am outside, wandering or hiking/skiing/whateveriing) can do things a full size can't (precision wise)


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 27, 2022)

Right now test fitting with my Unify-X and trying to decide whether it's worth switching back from the Crosshair VIII Impact and rebuilding the loop again in this kinda-testbench setup without the tempered glass.

Thermaltake has come a long way, I'll give them that.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 27, 2022)

Very nice


----------



## cvaldes (Jan 27, 2022)

ASUS KO GeForce RTX 3060 Ti V2 OC 8GB via Newegg Shuffle.

I never would have paid the street price since I wasn't desperate for a GPU but hey, I wanted a smaller form factor graphics card for a secondary build. I've scored a number of great items via Newegg's lottery system.


----------



## looniam (Jan 27, 2022)

out with the old (after ~ 5+ years):




in with the new:







just cheapo corsair tubing - think its rebrand primochill like the previous EK stuff that came w/kit.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jan 27, 2022)

No new tech for me today, but I did fit this very nice RX 6600 XT 8GB into a customer's PC replacing his Arktek GTX 1050 Ti 4GB.


I knew it was going to be much faster performing so I did a couple of benchmarks before and after. I think he will enjoy the performance boost! 
Before:


After:


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 28, 2022)

My first set of XDA PBT Dye-sub keycaps came yesterday, decided to make my CM Nova Touch the new 'home' for these nice lookin' keycaps. XDA profile does feel good to type on, plus the solid PBT keycaps (thicker than I'd expected) adds to the experience. Still waiting for my 'The Witcher' keycap and a 2nd set of XDA keycaps.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 28, 2022)

Jumping on the Ryzen Train finally  Mobo arrives today  
Used the gratuity from my last job for all this loot haha.





Its a Ryzen 5600X and 2x16 3600Ghz Ram


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> Jumping on the Ryzen Train finally  Mobo arrives today
> Used the gratuity from my last job for all this loot haha.
> 
> View attachment 234206
> ...


ah! nice one! i plan to get one too and 2x8gb more for my current rig but the free 3600 is already a good one and a 5600X would be all except free at the moment 




GreiverBlade said:


> for 5G ... can't say, i am in a 4G+ area  but the option for 5G on my contract is 4.50chf (with a -50% lifetime discount instead of 9chf/month) ... not a biggie, given that my contract is 48chf atm ( from 129chf originally ... but my current carrier is a fan of "lifetime discount" it seems ...)


i stand correc... surprised ... i went down my mountain and it switched to 5G and then got back home and it stayed 5G with good signal reception at 4-5/5 while 4G+ was around 3-4/5
definitely a worthy purch... subscription


also ordered a little gimmicky case for fun (led lightning and react to external sounds, including the smartphone notification ofc )
just have to wait a bi... long bit ... till it come

yeah i know ... i might be too ol.... aaaaaaaaaahhhh fudge it! call it the 40s crisis ... but! no sports car for me ... i take that over it! (way cheaper ... )


----------



## looniam (Jan 28, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> yeah i know ... i might be too ol.... aaaaaaaaaahhhh fudge it! call it the 40s crisis ... but! no sports car for me ... i take that over it! (way cheaper ... )


getting a divorce and then 18 year old partner are also options.   

but will cost more than a sports car.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2022)

looniam said:


> getting a divorce and then 18 year old partner are also options.
> 
> but will cost more than a sports car.


No thanks , I'm a loner  and my ex was close to that number  yeah did definitely cost too much ... But she was not tech related nor interested ( hence why she's an ex )


Thanks for the laugh nonetheless


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 29, 2022)

New to me apparently only a few months old. Seen the receipt I got it for almost the price of the seat.  Unfortunately he forgot the USB adapter which he’s mailing today.


----------



## Caring1 (Jan 29, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> New to me apparently only a few months old. Seen the receipt I got it for almost the price of the seat.  Unfortunately he forgot the USB adapter which he’s mailing today.
> View attachment 234344


Probably cheap because the gearshift is on the wrong side.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 29, 2022)

Caring1 said:


> Probably cheap because the gearshift is on the wrong side.


Okay “Mr.Backwards” LOL!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 29, 2022)

A couple of days ago I picked up 4xNokia WiFi Beacons 3 and 1 was still brand new in box never used for only £84 / $113 / €101 and yesterday I sold the 3 used once for £179 / $240 / €215 and kept the brand new one for myself to replace my providers Nokia WiFi Beacon 1 router. (My ISP provides 2 for their 500/500Mbit Internet plan).



I was planing to buy a switch either a Ubiquiti Flex Mini or Netgear Prosafe but the Nokia WiFi Beacon 3 got a built-in 3 port Gigabit switch which will be fine for me so I can get my LG 48 CX OLED, PS4 Pro and one more device wired instead of wireless.



The Nokia WiFi app is a nice thing to have but it's limitations are for normal people not me, so I manage it by it's web interface to unlock it's true power.

I con't complain about cable speed using a CAT7 S/FTP cable:




WiFi gone up for me on the Beacon 3 before it was about 100Mbps less on the Beacon 1 using my iPhone 12 Pro Max.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 29, 2022)

New set of XDA keycaps came today, I'd put them on my Filco Majestouch (forget I even had it), but tje off-white keycaps seem to match the Filco's quite nicely.





Decided that since my CM Storm mech keyboard had red LED, it'd be best suited for my incoming 'The Witcher' keycap. Hence, decided to put my black pudding on it in preparation. Also, some may have noted I'm not using the wrist rest that comes with the CM keyboard, reason being the rubberized surface of the wrist rest has gone all tacky, so I can't use it (gonna throw it away). I have adjusted the color on my G703 to just red to match the keyboard. I've ordered some special artisan keycaps to replace the special keys on left of keyboard (M1 - M5), though I should be away for a while when they come.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 29, 2022)

I decided it's time for a decent DMM. Solid unit. Oscilloscope will follow, but that takes some more consideration.


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 30, 2022)

My AC ammeter/watt meter is kicking the bucket, so picked this up to replace:
Blue one is the dying unit


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm not nearly as knowledgeable in this area   but I did pick up a multimeter yesterday as I would like to start probing VDIMM and VSOC on my boards, especially the wonky Aorus

But not sure where to find voltage read points? The Impact has dedicated measurement points, the Unify-X has 3 exposed looking spots with a gold + that I'm assuming is the right place, but I'm completely clueless as to the B550I Aorus AX...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 30, 2022)

Dinnercore said:


> I decided it's time for a decent DMM. Solid unit. Oscilloscope will follow, but that takes some more consideration.
> 
> View attachment 234480


That is a very nice DMM. Great choice!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> So I finally took the cooler off of my new card, and yeah. The horror stories are true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lost my sub to the thread (ugh) - back again!
That result is without even replacing the thermal pads? big changes from adjusting them, and the washers i guess

Absolutely do get some new quality pads, you'll notice the change, my 3090s fan speed would ramp up when the VRAM got too hot



toilet pepper said:


> First time ordering from EK and bought things that are hard to buy locally. I bought 4 low profile 90 degree adapters and a few meters of ZMT. ZMT works with Bykski fittings.
> 
> I was able to order the low profile chrome fittings in their website and it says it was in stock but they sent an e-mail a few days after saying it ran out of stock. I had to pay the difference as this satin finish is more expensive than the regular one. You need an allen key to rotate the head once it's installed. I know not everyone has allen keys lying around but I prefer them because it limits the chances of stripping.
> 
> ...


Everything EK uses, uses allen keys

They have a black tool that comes with a lot of their gear that people dont realise fits inside their fittings (regular allen key used here, to show its standard sized)



They fit inside the rotary fittings and such too, they've been pretty consistent and universal with it

With your new one, it'd simply be used to tighten the top - but with the old ones, it fits *inside* the fittings allowing you to get better grip tightening or removing stuck fittings
One Key To Rule Them All - ekwb.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Lost my sub to the thread (ugh) - back again!
> That result is without even replacing the thermal pads? big changes from adjusting them, and the washers i guess
> 
> Absolutely do get some new quality pads, you'll notice the change, my 3090s fan speed would ramp up when the VRAM got too hot



Yeah, I went through and centered all of the pads. For replacements, I'm trying to decide between ones from Gelid, Thermalright, or Thermal Grizzly.

I got a couple of Noctua NF-A9x14s and I'm trying to figure out the best way to cool the card with them. I've considered cutting the frames off of the fans and figuring out how to mount them in place of the stock fans. Or I could just remove the GPU shroud and zip-tie them on.

But then I found out I am out of fan headers in my system, so this is going to have to wait anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 30, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Yeah, I went through and centered all of the pads. For replacements, I'm trying to decide between ones from Gelid, Thermalright, or Thermal Grizzly.
> 
> I got a couple of Noctua NF-A9x14s and I'm trying to figure out the best way to cool the card with them. I've considered cutting the frames off of the fans and figuring out how to mount them in place of the stock fans. Or I could just remove the GPU shroud and zip-tie them on.
> 
> But then I found out I am out of fan headers in my system, so this is going to have to wait anyway.


Gelids are the best, but one of the two is really hard and doesnt compress well, so you need the absolute right thickness for those - or put in some effort (two pieces of glass) and manually smoosh em thinner


I was gunna say dont murder noctuas, but if you're replacing the stock fans then hellooooo nurse


----------



## Dinnercore (Jan 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm not nearly as knowledgeable in this area   but I did pick up a multimeter yesterday as I would like to start probing VDIMM and VSOC on my boards, especially the wonky Aorus
> 
> But not sure where to find voltage read points? The Impact has dedicated measurement points, the Unify-X has 3 exposed looking spots with a gold + that I'm assuming is the right place, but I'm completely clueless as to the B550I Aorus AX...
> 
> View attachment 234553


Finding ground is usually not a big issue, screw holes are my go to as they are usually out of the way of heatsinks and other components. After that I poke around, through-hole caps close to the VRM can usually be probed from the back. Some chokes have contact points that can be reached, but not all. This gives you the output of your VRM.
Now if you want to measure the voltage that your component sees, you gotta get as close to it as possible. For VDIMM I take the heatsink off of my modules and measure directly on the sticks themself at some small cap on the outer edges of the stick.
For my current DDR2 setup here I get e.g. 2.0738V directly at the FET on the board, 2.0707V at the choke and 2.0582V on the stick at the cap. If you ever get some funny readout, try the next spot. Not sure about the pinout on DDR4, but if you have one that might help.

EDIT: Could these be dedicated measurement points on your board?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 31, 2022)

Dinnercore said:


> Finding ground is usually not a big issue, screw holes are my go to as they are usually out of the way of heatsinks and other components. After that I poke around, through-hole caps close to the VRM can usually be probed from the back. Some chokes have contact points that can be reached, but not all. This gives you the output of your VRM.
> Now if you want to measure the voltage that your component sees, you gotta get as close to it as possible. For VDIMM I take the heatsink off of my modules and measure directly on the sticks themself at some small cap on the outer edges of the stick.
> For my current DDR2 setup here I get e.g. 2.0738V directly at the FET on the board, 2.0707V at the choke and 2.0582V on the stick at the cap. If you ever get some funny readout, try the next spot. Not sure about the pinout on DDR4, but if you have one that might help.
> 
> EDIT: Could these be dedicated measurement points on your board?



Thanks for the info. Unfortunately the Aorus coincidentally decided to give up the ghost earlier today so it'll probably be a while before I can even use my HTPC again, assuming it didn't take anything else with it. So far it  seems like just the board is dead (either doesn't POST/doesn't boot, depending on PSU used). But I can confirm that the COUPON points don't appear to be functional voltage measurement points.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 31, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Thanks for the info. Unfortunately the Aorus coincidentally decided to give up the ghost earlier today so it'll probably be a while before I can even use my HTPC again, assuming it didn't take anything else with it. So far it  seems like just the board is dead (either doesn't POST/doesn't boot, depending on PSU used). But I can confirm that the COUPON points don't appear to be functional voltage measurement points.


You tried leaving the board unplugged with the battery removed for a day or two? Sometimes that makes them come back to life again. Don't ask me how or why, but I have had this happen a few times.

The COUPON pins are not for Voltage measurement, they're for VRM debugging that's proprietary to Gigabyte's engineers.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 31, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> You tried leaving the board unplugged with the battery removed for a day or two? Sometimes that makes them come back to life again. Don't ask me how or why, but I have had this happen a few times.
> 
> The COUPON pins are not for Voltage measurement, they're for VRM debugging that's proprietary to Gigabyte's engineers.



Yeah, I thought as much. Figured Gigabyte wouldn't give us free high end OC features on a midrange board lol

The board developed a very loud and high pitched coil whine when it suddenly refused to boot. Couldn't figure out where exactly it's coming from. Tried a lot of things including clearing cmos and draining battery, testing with other PSUs, looks like there's no saving this one. Not sure what happened.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, I thought as much. Figured Gigabyte wouldn't give us free high end OC features on a midrange board lol
> 
> The board developed a very loud and high pitched coil whine when it suddenly refused to boot. Couldn't figure out where exactly it's coming from. Tried a lot of things including clearing cmos and draining battery, testing with other PSUs, looks like there's no saving this one. Not sure what happened.


dishwasher time


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 31, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, I thought as much. Figured Gigabyte wouldn't give us free high end OC features on a midrange board lol
> 
> The board developed a very loud and high pitched coil whine when it suddenly refused to boot. Couldn't figure out where exactly it's coming from. Tried a lot of things including clearing cmos and draining battery, testing with other PSUs, looks like there's no saving this one. Not sure what happened.


Classic case of sudden death of GB mobo, F.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## SN2716057 (Jan 31, 2022)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 234699


oh a wind speed meter


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 31, 2022)

My 'The Witcher' keycap came today, and combined with the red LED on my CMStorm keyboard, it looks great!






Also got a fund lookin' XXL mousepad to make my desk area look a tad more fun....


----------



## toilet pepper (Jan 31, 2022)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 234699


Did you already buy this? I was thinking about getting one for myself but I found somewhere (I can't remember where) that they use aluminum inside.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> Did you already buy this? I was thinking about getting one for myself but I found somewhere (I can't remember where) that they use aluminum inside.



No haven't got it yet, it has shipped. If it is aluminium I probably won't use it. If it is it could cause a major problem in a loop, not sure. Shame as it looks really nice.

EDIT see here, it is apparently POM only the front panel is aluminium.

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooling/comments/ef95x2


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 31, 2022)

I got this about two weeks ago. Anne Pro 2:  steel backplate, cherry mx blue, arrow keys are built in a short tap function on shift/right ctrl, etc.  High quality keycaps, and it came with the colored keycaps you see here as well, still moving them around to get the color scheme I want, and it also has per-key RGB.  got it on lightning sale for $39, got really lucky. I really love 60% form factor personally. I see no reason for bigger, all I do is game really. Never used the other buttons all that much.

It has another feature called Magic FN on caps lock key, but I have no idea what the point of that is, it already has an FN 1 and FN 2 key. The software is very minimal and easy to use, I was impressed by it. My favorite color mode is called POP something or other, its a weird name, but basically random colors for each key as I type.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 31, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I got this about two weeks ago. Anne Pro 2:  steel backplate, cherry mx blue, arrow keys are built in a short tap function on shift/right ctrl, etc.  High quality keycaps, and it came with the colored keycaps you see here as well, still moving them around to get the color scheme I want, and it also has per-key RGB.  got it on lightning sale for $39, got really lucky. I really love 60% form factor personally. I see no reason for bigger, all I do is game really. Never used the other buttons all that much.
> 
> It has another feature called Magic FN on caps lock key, but I have no idea what the point of that is, it already has an FN 1 and FN 2 key. The software is very minimal and easy to use, I was impressed by it. My favorite color mode is called POP something or other, its a weird name, but basically random colors for each key as I type.
> 
> View attachment 234745



I have a anne pro II, good keyboard overall. I have some coloured keys, but personally don't like them, so have the original white set on. I might buy another set for it at some point.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 31, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have a anne pro II, good keyboard overall. I have some coloured keys, but personally don't like them, so have the original white set on. I might buy another set for it at some point.



I would have got the white version but it was not on sale. The RGB looks great on black anyway so can't complain. I like the colored keys, but I might put a couple originals back as I like the per key RGB more, and in settings I have the backlight set to max. I'm glad I only paid $39 for this though, I'm not huge into keyboards, but it is nice to have something of quality for a change.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I got this about two weeks ago. Anne Pro 2:  steel backplate, cherry mx blue, arrow keys are built in a short tap function on shift/right ctrl, etc.  High quality keycaps, and it came with the colored keycaps you see here as well, still moving them around to get the color scheme I want, and it also has per-key RGB.  got it on lightning sale for $39, got really lucky. I really love 60% form factor personally. I see no reason for bigger, all I do is game really. Never used the other buttons all that much.
> 
> It has another feature called Magic FN on caps lock key, but I have no idea what the point of that is, it already has an FN 1 and FN 2 key. The software is very minimal and easy to use, I was impressed by it. My favorite color mode is called POP something or other, its a weird name, but basically random colors for each key as I type.
> 
> View attachment 234745


Yo dawg i heard you like RGB, so we put RGB in your RGB so you can RGB while you RGB


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yo dawg i heard you like RGB, so we put RGB in your RGB so you can RGB while you RGB


RGB as in "Really Great Booze"?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> RGB as in "Really Great Booze"?


really good board
relatively generous buttons
reasonably germane blinkers

Edit:
Really Glorious Buttons


----------



## Cutechri (Jan 31, 2022)

Not recent but I did buy the Chromax Noctua NH-U12A when it came out. Finally that legendary beast turned up in a nice suit. Doubt I'll ever need another cooler unless there's some major mounting incompatibilities.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 31, 2022)

First glass res. Nice german engineering. Getting ready to move the loop tonight.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2022)

One day.
One day i'll get a new fancy res.


----------



## Cutechri (Jan 31, 2022)

One day I'll have enough expendable cash to see what's so good about water cooling and custom loops, and then probably return to my Noctuas anyway


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> One day I'll have enough expendable cash to see what's so good about water cooling and custom loops, and then probably return to my Noctuas anyway


The goodness is the lack of noise, and with GPU's the temps drop massively - CPU's not so much.
When GPU's can reach 450W, it's such a shock to find bigger coolers help them
I'd happily run a mini-loop just for a GPU and leave the CPU on air, in the future


----------



## freeagent (Jan 31, 2022)

Keep it up and I might have to do a loop too 

That glass is sexeh


----------



## Cutechri (Jan 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The goodness is the lack of noise, and with GPU's the temps drop massively - CPU's not so much.
> When GPU's can reach 450W, it's such a shock to find bigger coolers help them
> I'd happily run a mini-loop just for a GPU and leave the CPU on air, in the future


I already have practically zero noise. Rig full of be quiet fans and a Noctua cooler. I just see the maintenance required not worth it when all I get back is slightly decreased temps on CPUs. On GPUs, I buy "low" wattage premium models over the highest end, such as xx70 parts and undervolt them, resulting in fans not going above 40% and keeping the temps under 65C and even under 60C as is the case with my MSI 3070 X Trio, so temps/noise on them aren't an issue either.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> I already have practically zero noise. Rig full of be quiet fans and a Noctua cooler. I just see the maintenance required not worth it when all I get back is slightly decreased temps on CPUs. On GPUs, I buy "low" wattage premium models over the highest end, such as xx70 parts and undervolt them, resulting in fans not going above 40% and keeping the temps under 65C and even under 60C as is the case with my MSI 3070 X Trio, so temps/noise on them aren't an issue either.


Fair enough, and a good way to do it

I have high ambients in summer, and that screws me over for noise - when it's 42C outside, suddenly my PC runs a lot louder
The 3090 i ended up with (originally it was a 3080 with a 240mm AIO, warranty dramas) had overheating VRAM issues, and that's what tipped me into custom water. Going from 110C and 100% fans to 80C on the VRAM, was something of a drastic change


----------



## Cutechri (Jan 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Fair enough, and a good way to do it
> 
> I have high ambients in summer, and that screws me over for noise - when it's 42C outside, suddenly my PC runs a lot louder
> The 3090 i ended up with (originally it was a 3080 with a 240mm AIO, warranty dramas) had overheating VRAM issues, and that's what tipped me into custom water. Going from 110C and 100% fans to 80C on the VRAM, was something of a drastic change


Ah classic GDDR6X which is as cold as the surface of Mercury


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The goodness is the lack of noise, and with GPU's the temps drop massively - CPU's not so much.
> When GPU's can reach 450W, it's such a shock to find bigger coolers help them
> I'd happily run a mini-loop just for a GPU and leave the CPU on air, in the future




This. Comparing the price of a CPU block vs a GPU block - I understand why a lot of people do custom loop for the CPU only. I don't want to be that guy but I find it really odd when I see a loop like that.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> One day.
> One day i'll get a new fancy res.



Funnily enough all the Heatkiller tubes are way more affordable than EK stuff. $130 moose dollars or so for the 150. I looked at the EK 160 tube res (also barebones, no pump) at almost $200, laughed, and added the heatkiller to my cart. Bling tax is really taking hold over at EK.

I would have wanted to splurge on an Optimus res, but they only make D5 and I can't justify throwing away a quiet DDC to spend more on that.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2022)

On the "going to buy" list for a family member i owe a favour to for his birthday in 2 weeks - he's begun streaming from his PC to the TV over wifi, but his steam link controller only works wired (faulty) and his missus wireless mouse and keyboard have a range of about three ant dicks


Enter the long range friendo:




Because it mentions W10, I thought it was an older model - but it's the 4th gen carbon controller (can tell by the extra share button)


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 1, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> Not recent but I did buy the Chromax Noctua NH-U12A when it came out. Finally that legendary beast turned up in a nice suit. Doubt I'll ever need another cooler unless there's some major mounting incompatibilities.


*What? **You** don't **like** these **colors?*

To each their own I suppose.

I like the color scheme because it's so iconic.

I want to get an NH-U14S at some point since I really don't care for my Cryorig R1 Ultimate.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> On the "going to buy" list for a family member i owe a favour to for his birthday in 2 weeks - he's begun streaming from his PC to the TV over wifi, but his steam link controller only works wired (faulty) and his missus wireless mouse and keyboard have a range of about three ant dicks
> 
> 
> Enter the long range friendo:
> ...



Just got one of these myself, new type with newer D pad, using it with onboard bluetooth and works fine, best pad for PC no doubt.



tabascosauz said:


> Funnily enough all the Heatkiller tubes are way more affordable than EK stuff. $130 moose dollars or so for the 150. I looked at the EK 160 tube res (also barebones, no pump) at almost $200, laughed, and added the heatkiller to my cart. Bling tax is really taking hold over at EK.
> 
> I would have wanted to splurge on an Optimus res, but they only make D5 and I can't justify throwing away a quiet DDC to spend more on that.



Agree on EK prices, though my flat FLT res was £190 it did come with a D5 pump which are £70 is so i guess not so bad.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Bling tax is really taking hold over at EK.


That sounds more like iPhone, LOL.

My RAM and that better Cooler Master heatsink, which I'm not required to put on my daily driver, is expected to be in that Newegg box on my wooden white table. I didn't open it yet.
IIRC, it came on the 28th.

My sister had a mea culpa on the 27th, the new case for where my B450 Tomahawk is intended to be relocated to, suddenly fell on to the floor!
But to my amazement, it looks like only a tiny section had bits of plastic broken. The case isn't even 50 dollars, but it looks roughly as good as cases that cost 100 dollars!

Sort of like the Fractal Focus G, which went to the 10th-gen-Intel-project. It looks thinner however, to me. It has a clear left-side-panel.

Looks very practical, LEDs for the activity lights instead of LEDs on fans, IIRC.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 1, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> That sounds more like iPhone, LOL.
> 
> My RAM and that better Cooler Master heatsink, which I'm not required to put on my daily driver, is expected to be in that Newegg box on my wooden white table. I didn't open it yet.
> IIRC, it came on the 28th.
> ...



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 1, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


Looks like I'm going to take the pics tomorrow. The same phone I did my new-room photos with. (Galaxy S10+)


----------



## Fangio1951 (Feb 1, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


hi m8 - wow, you're a bit of a hard task master.


----------



## bobbybluz (Feb 1, 2022)

I finally broke down and bought my first new GPU in 7 years this afternoon. After spending weeks looking and reading up on the current vastly overpriced options this deal appeared the be the biggest bang for the buck at the moment. I'm positive it'll work very well in my recent 12700K build. ASRock OC Formula AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT Video Card RX6900XT OCF 16GB Memory - Newegg.com


----------



## fusseli (Feb 1, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> I finally broke down and bought my first new GPU in 7 years this afternoon. After spending weeks looking and reading up on the current vastly overpriced options this deal appeared the be the biggest bang for the buck at the moment. I'm positive it'll work very well in my recent 12700K build. ASRock OC Formula AMD Radeon RX 6900 XT Video Card RX6900XT OCF 16GB Memory - Newegg.com



That's a great price for the OC formula. I just picked up a 6900xt Red Devil for $1500 from a different retailer. It's a beast of a card, you'll like it! Auto overclocking works great, this is a 3090 beater in many cases. I got mine just to play Halo with. Times have changed lol. I definitely keep my gpu more up to date than you!


----------



## Fangio1951 (Feb 1, 2022)

New water temp sensors/displays












Some new rad fans.





And, new Z390 mobo + i9-9900K (Delided).


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2022)

Fangio1951 said:


> New water temp sensors/displays
> 
> View attachment 234821
> View attachment 234822
> ...



that is an awesome setup, but the dust you have to deal with on that radiator with no filter... yikes I do not envy you cleaning that every two months


----------



## Fangio1951 (Feb 1, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> that is an awesome setup, but the dust you have to deal with on that radiator with no filter... yikes I do not envy you cleaning that every two months


it not that bad as the fans are pulling the air from the back which has a removeable magnetic filter which came with the case


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2022)

Fangio1951 said:


> New water temp sensors/displays
> 
> View attachment 234821
> View attachment 234822
> ...


Sir why are you vivisecting a transformer


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 1, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> My 'The Witcher' keycap came today, and combined with the red LED on my CMStorm keyboard, it looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bad-ass bit if kit! Nice, very nice!



Fangio1951 said:


> New water temp sensors/displays
> 
> View attachment 234821
> View attachment 234822
> ...


Now THAT is a custom system!


----------



## Fangio1951 (Feb 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Sir why are you vivisecting a transformer


hi m8,

Because I can .......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2022)

got the flow sensor, looks good. will fit it when i get the new rad.
Some real interesting stuff on their site http://www.barrowint.com/index.html
Like this weird case


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> got the flow sensor, looks good. will fit it when i get the new rad.
> Some real interesting stuff on their site http://www.barrowint.com/index.html
> Like this weird case
> View attachment 234845
> View attachment 234843View attachment 234844




Barrow and Bykski has the most accessible watercooling parts here in Asia and they do have some weird parts you can get. I've been eyeing one of their chassis but its a little too much for me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2022)

I do love the sheer number of odd things they make

Even stuff like a 240mm radiator with a DDC pump built in, it's niche - but some people would LOVE these parts


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 2, 2022)

That shit is sick. I don't know if I love it but I definitely like it a lot. It's ridiculous. Why the hell did they make it? It just scares me a little with its overall level of... integrated-ness. That's either the simplest thing ever to deal with or a nightmare, risen from a place of random minutia on one fateful day. Change is scary like that. I feel like they are proposing me the custom PC equivalent of a one world government plan with that thing.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2022)

Shame its only 2x240 rads.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Feb 2, 2022)

robot zombie said:


> That shit is sick. I don't know if I love it but I definitely like it a lot. It's ridiculous. Why the hell did they make it? It just scares me a little with its overall level of... integrated-ness. That's either the simplest thing ever to deal with or a nightmare, risen from a place of random minutia on one fateful day. Change is scary like that. I feel like they are proposing me the custom PC equivalent of a one world government plan with that thing.


They make some awesome pc stuff = I've bought a few of their items = Very high quality !!!


----------



## robot zombie (Feb 2, 2022)

Fangio1951 said:


> They make some awesome pc stuff = I've bought a few of their items = Very high quality !!!


Oh, I don't doubt it! I'm not saying it's not quality. More like, totally daft, in a good way. They're playing around with how people conceptualize water builds, which you kinda gotta respect in a market where you have several manufactures with similar ranges of ultimately similar products.


----------



## Operandi (Feb 2, 2022)

Not for me but I needed a keyboard for photo editing build.  Found a Drop Entr on Amazon Warehouse for $30, I feel like a committed a minor felony.




 Next to my G413 with many, many miles.






Style shot.  Hopefully it kinda conveys how solid and quality this thing is.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2022)

Got the new rad 

Back soon with, hopefully better temps.


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Shame its only 2x240 rads.


I'd certainly partner it with this. Much cheaper than a MORA.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 2, 2022)

Long story short, the pc from a friend died. 

He havent much money but would not buy a older Gen, his plan is now to buy this and next month a I3 12100 + 8GB RAM


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 2, 2022)

Well that was a bloody task, but seemingly worth it as even idle temps are much better. I have put the drain in one of the ports under the rad so it is at the lowest point in the loop. I have NO idea how accurate the flow meter is.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 2, 2022)

Isaw the video,









after that i told a friend of me he should buy me that board i give him the money in a few months back.






The reason for the Board is u can OC everything with it, not only garbage K CPU with a Z Board. 
The first CPU will be a Celeron  


Edit:
Holly F. is DDR5 expensive atm.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> People complain about how the pandemic+shortage marked up all HOTAS, but you'll be just fine if you go for real gear and not "brand-name" trash. Meaning don't get a cliche, hideously overpriced and underbult Thrustmaster Warthog or Logitech X56 setups.
> 
> VKB basically took over the entire low-end to mid-range market with the Gladiator NXT. It's not perfect but it's damn close. Below the ultra high-end (Virpil and VKB Gunfighter), it's really simple I think these days: T16000M ~$80, or Gladiator NXT $120/$150. Pair either with the TWCS throttle and it's the go-to affordable solution. Still waiting on the VKB TECS throttle so midrange is kinda empty right now, but Winwing does exist.
> 
> I tried a Logitech (formerly Saitek) X56 for a day, intending only to keep the throttle. It's a revised matte-black design now, but still just as garbage as the Saitek used to be. Ghosting inputs every few seconds, tried every USB port available to me, no bueno. Build quality was terrible - switches were fine but the throttle moved like inconsistent molasses.


The T16000M gets 1 up vote from me. Buy the set stick/throttle/pedals on sale and be happy. Or just buy them individually.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 3, 2022)

280Hz


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 3, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> 280Hz
> View attachment 235097


Can this use Gsync on HDMI?


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 3, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> Can this use Gsync on HDMI?


RTINGS said the following:
G-SYNC only works _over_ DisplayPort, but _FreeSync_ works _over HDMI_ as well.
since this is not a "G-Sync" Monitor i guess Freesync works with Nvidia only over DP and with AMD GPUs over HDMI and DP.


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 3, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> RTINGS said the following:
> G-SYNC only works _over_ DisplayPort, but _FreeSync_ works _over HDMI_ as well.
> since this is not a "G-Sync" Monitor i guess Freesync works with Nvidia only over DP and with AMD GPUs over HDMI and DP.



Bummer. I read somewhere that on some Freesync monitors Gsync can be turned while on HDMI. It might be those HDMI 2.1 models. That's another thing. If HDMI 2.1 has VRR by default do you really need Freesync/Gsync turned on?


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 3, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> If HDMI 2.1 has VRR by default do you really need Freesync/Gsync turned on?


afaik VRR can use things like Dolby Vision while Freesync is not able to do that.

if it works you only need VRR. if VRR does not work you switch to freesync.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 3, 2022)

I've had a new mobo hanging around for a while, mainly for testing purposes, so I decided to build a new machine to sit alongside the TV when Netflix isn't quite enough.
This nice minimalist case is coming tomorrow and a WD Blue NVMe later today. I'll also film the build for my brother because he's changing his mobo and CPU, and he's never done it before. Can't really do that over the phone 8000 miles away.
 
That's a Darkflash DLM22 and a Ryzen 5600G.
 

16GB might be overkill for TV and video, so I may just use the 1x8GB.


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 3, 2022)

I ordered several items from Aquatuning and decided to eat-up the shipping cost as there's no where else I can get these. I bought a few things from Aquacomputer and it shipped from Germany as well and it got to me in 4 days. I even got things from EK for 4 days upon them sending it out. I thought they were going to do DHL premium shipping with the cost they are asking but they didn't - It went out with DHL Parcel. It's been stuck in Frankfurt for quite a few days and both DHL and Aquatuning refused to help.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 3, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> I ordered several items from Aquatuning and decided to eat-up the shipping cost as there's no where else I can get these. I bought a few things from Aquacomputer and it shipped from Germany as well and it got to me in 4 days. I even got things from EK for 4 days upon them sending it out. I thought they were going to do DHL premium shipping with the cost they are asking but they didn't - It went out with DHL Parcel. It's been stuck in Frankfurt for quite a few days and both DHL and Aquatuning refused to help.



I very nearly bought my initial wave of parts from Aquatuning since the prices and availability looked good. Then I looked online and saw the 3-star rating, all the horror stories reviews and very quickly migrated my cart contents to PPCS. Aside from them sending me the wrong rad (which was all made good as they told me to keep it and immediately sent out the right one), PPCS has lived up to their reputation. Fast UPS Saver not too expensive either with them (2-3 business days I think).

I did get some stuff from EK but they're terrible at keeping track of stock, they took their sweet time shipping things out and I'm pretty sure they used the slowest DHL service and still charged Fedex money. So now I just get stuff from Daz (no customs, I can use CP Xpresspost to get to me in 3 business days or so, and it's also Daz), or PPCS if I can't find them anywhere else.

Daz is definitely the place to go if you're in Canada.


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 3, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I've had a new mobo hanging around for a while, mainly for testing purposes, so I decided to build a new machine to sit alongside the TV when Netflix isn't quite enough.
> This nice minimalist case is coming tomorrow and a WD Blue NVMe later today. I'll also film the build for my brother because he's changing his mobo and CPU, and he's never done it before. Can't really do that over the phone 8000 miles away.
> View attachment 235135 View attachment 235136
> That's a Darkflash DLM22 and a Ryzen 5600G.
> ...


Have fun watching Disney plus+ with that 4K Boba fett. Good choice on the board too B450 is all you need!!! I have a 5600G and an absolutely loving it using as a HTPC I have 1 1TB 660P with mine and it actually loads Windows 11 in 10 seconds.



toilet pepper said:


> I ordered several items from Aquatuning and decided to eat-up the shipping cost as there's no where else I can get these. I bought a few things from Aquacomputer and it shipped from Germany as well and it got to me in 4 days. I even got things from EK for 4 days upon them sending it out. I thought they were going to do DHL premium shipping with the cost they are asking but they didn't - It went out with DHL Parcel. It's been stuck in Frankfurt for quite a few days and both DHL and Aquatuning refused to help.
> 
> View attachment 235157


Well I don't want to tell you that Groovesland (German retailer) offers free shipping worldwide for $30 Euros. You will know for next time though.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> 280Hz
> View attachment 235097


Pro tip: using CRU to increase (not decrease) the minimum freesync number can be a HUGE help on nvidia cards
Mines 48-165 and has serious brightness flicker with Gsync on, as did my previous 48-144 (they are NOT officially compatible)

Edit them to 72-144/72-165 and suddenly, totally flicker free

Freesync premium pro has frame doubling (and triple/quadruple at times) so that makes 71FPS become 142Hz, 30FPS becomes 120, and so on.
It's freakin awesome, and really reduces input latencies


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Pro tip: using CRU to increase (not decrease) the minimum freesync number can be a HUGE help on nvidia cards
> Mines 48-165 and has serious brightness flicker with Gsync on, as did my previous 48-144 (they are NOT officially compatible)
> 
> Edit them to 72-144/72-165 and suddenly, totally flicker free
> ...


i don't use any freesync with monitors above 144Hz tbh.
at 280Hz there is basically no tearing (or you have to lean towards the screen, turn very slowly and look for it) and i can keep my overdrive at 80/100 with basically a motionblur free image.

is CRU that custom resolution tool where people made a CRT Monitor able to use Freesync?


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 4, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Have fun watching Disney plus+ with that 4K Boba fett. Good choice on the board too B450 is all you need!!! I have a 5600G and an absolutely loving it using as a HTPC I have 1 1TB 660P with mine and it actually loads Windows 11 in 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> Well I don't want to tell you that Groovesland (German retailer) offers free shipping worldwide for $30 Euros. You will know for next time though.


I just checked the site and there's a lot there and its hard to filter things out. The problem I have mostly in my country is if I purchase anything above 200 USD - it will be in customs hell and they would want a hefty price once they decided you can get it.



Mussels said:


> Pro tip: using CRU to increase (not decrease) the minimum freesync number can be a HUGE help on nvidia cards
> Mines 48-165 and has serious brightness flicker with Gsync on, as did my previous 48-144 (they are NOT officially compatible)
> 
> Edit them to 72-144/72-165 and suddenly, totally flicker free
> ...


With my previous monitor - this is what I did. It triggers the LFC and doubles/triples the perceived refresh rate. The problem though the smoothness isn't there when you are not within the VRR range.

The flicker I think is mostly plauging the VA panels though. My previous one was a VA panel and it suffers from flickering when Gsync is on and I hit the 48-51 refresh rate even for a split second.

My current panel is IPS and I have never seen it flicker. I was even able to lower the VRR range to 28-144.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> i don't use any freesync with monitors above 144Hz tbh.
> at 280Hz there is basically no tearing (or you have to lean towards the screen, turn very slowly and look for it) and i can keep my overdrive at 80/100 with basically a motionblur free image.
> 
> is CRU that custom resolution tool where people made a CRT Monitor able to use Freesync?


the reason i use it is for the frame doubling, it helps
CRU lets you edit the displayport and HDMI settings for the device, so yeah they probably did exactly that

flickering is a VA panel issue, but its good to have a simple fix of tweaking the number


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 4, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> If HDMI 2.1 has VRR by default


Like many parts of the hdmi 2.1 spec, VRR is optional, just FYI.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 4, 2022)

Changing out 2 of my WD Purple 4TB drive to this, and hopefully prices doesn't go up in the next couple of months so I can get one more


----------



## Apocalypsee (Feb 5, 2022)

Bought this keyboard as my old ones started to get intermittent problems with some keys. I tried soldering it but then decided to buy new keyboard anyway. This one is very cheap at RM110 or around 26 dollar.





This is the main reason I bought this keyboard. Not many keyboard uses MX Black anymore. This seems like an new old stock, the letter imprint looks yellowish. Red is too light, Blue is freaking noisy so not much else choices for me. Even this Black feels lighter than my old keyboard, but still sufficiently chunky for me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 5, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Changing out 2 of my WD Purple 4TB drive to this, and hopefully prices doesn't go up in the next couple of months so I can get one more
> 
> View attachment 235282


You'll be ok. While I'm not a huge fan of Seagate, their enterprise drives are very solid.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You'll be ok. While I'm not a huge fan of Seagate, their enterprise drives are very solid.



I am in the same boat not a huge fan but the price was too good to not do it and the speed is wow


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 5, 2022)

Apocalypsee said:


> Bought this keyboard as my old ones started to get intermittent problems with some keys. I tried soldering it but then decided to buy new keyboard anyway. This one is very cheap at RM110 or around 26 dollar.
> 
> This is the main reason I bought this keyboard. Not many keyboard uses MX Black anymore. This seems like an new old stock, the letter imprint looks yellowish. Red is too light, Blue is freaking noisy so not much else choices for me. Even this Black feels lighter than my old keyboard, but still sufficiently chunky for me.
> 
> View attachment 235374


Cherry MX Black FTW!!!  This is one of my fav switch type, it's basically a heavier Red, and suits my typing style, I make way too many typos with Reds as I feel it's too light, though the Ducky Shine 2 78 I'm using now does have mainly Red switch. Perhaps my typing skill has improved as I don't find myself making any mistake thus far.

Using my 78 Edition because I'd just received two sets of black pudding PBT keycaps, one set went to the 78, the other to my Year of the Snake Edition. So loving the way the LED shines thru and really brightens the keyboard. I will be using the 78 Edition for a while before swapping over to the Year of the Snake.


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 5, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Cherry MX Black FTW!!!  This is one of my fav switch type, it's basically a heavier Red, and suits my typing style, I make way too many typos with Reds as I feel it's too light, though the Ducky Shine 2 78 I'm using now does have mainly Red switch. Perhaps my typing skill has improved as I don't find myself making any mistake thus far.
> 
> Using my 78 Edition because I'd just received two sets of black pudding PBT keycaps, one set went to the 78, the other to my Year of the Snake Edition. So loving the way the LED shines thru and really brightens the keyboard. I will be using the 78 Edition for a while before swapping over to the Year of the Snake.



Nice keyboard and mousepad/desk you got there @GamerGuy 

I been wanting a wireless mechanical keyboard for some years now buy it needs to be fullsize and UK layout otherwise I am like WTF I cannot type


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2022)

Picked up 32 gigs of G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 4 x 8gigs for a stupid low price. Couldn't pass it up. 

Now I'm hoping that it will run the 4 sticks in my B550 and 3700X system without issues. 

I've heard both sides. Not to install 4 sticks of ram in a Ryzen system and I've heard that it will run fine. LOL


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 5, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Picked up 32 gigs of G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 4 x 8gigs for a stupid low price. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Now I'm hoping that it will run the 4 sticks in my B550 and 3700X system without issues.
> 
> I've heard both sides. Not to install 4 sticks of ram in a Ryzen system and I've heard that it will run fine. LOL


I have ran both and I am back on 2x8 only because my mobo swap made four sticks impossible , there's not much in it for gaming though.
You absolutely cannot run 4 as fast as two but I got four upto 3600 with looser timings than two, have fun with your purchase.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 5, 2022)

My Anne pro II is wireless but never actually tried it lol.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 5, 2022)

I woke up really early this morning at around 5 AM having plonked the new Ryzen build next to the TV last night with a view to finding a discrete home for it today.
Anyway, a street light or maybe even the dawn filtered through at just the right angle.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Picked up 32 gigs of G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 4 x 8gigs for a stupid low price. Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> Now I'm hoping that it will run the 4 sticks in my B550 and 3700X system without issues.
> 
> I've heard both sides. Not to install 4 sticks of ram in a Ryzen system and I've heard that it will run fine. LOL


You'll need to raise SoC voltage to around 1.1V but you'll be fine for 3200-3600



Splinterdog said:


> I woke up really early this morning at around 5 AM having plonked the new Ryzen build next to the TV last night with a view to finding a discrete home for it today.
> Anyway, a street light or maybe even the dawn filtered through at just the right angle.
> View attachment 235427


You have been blessed by the gods


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I woke up really early this morning at around 5 AM having plonked the new Ryzen build next to the TV last night with a view to finding a discrete home for it today.
> Anyway, a street light or maybe even the dawn filtered through at just the right angle.
> View attachment 235427


That's kinda cool and funny as hell at the same time.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 6, 2022)

@stinger608 should really be no problems unless for some reason you have ancient (2015-2017) sticks that are all obsolete EOL 4Gb ICs, in which case it would be dual rank sticks, quad rank per channel and you will be hit with a serious speed penalty and more UMC/IF load you'll need to increase VSOC for. But then it wouldn't even matter because all of those 4Gb legacy ICs clock like crap except E-die (which imo still isn't very impressive as a daily, mine is 3800CL16@1.5v).

Ryzen likes 4 sticks when it's 4 sticks of single rank. 4x8GB of say B-die doesn't lose anything compared to 2x16GB of B-die, Ryzen UMC is happy running either of them. iirc Intel IMC is a little less enthusiastic about 4x8 and prefers 2x16. Only thing is that at higher VDIMMs (1.4V+) 4 sticks is harder to cool, but that's not a problem for you


----------



## Grom0X (Feb 6, 2022)

I found dial up modem at home.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 6, 2022)

My Hisense kicked the bucket so I bought a cheap LG to replace it.. from 1080p to 4K.. I think they need to make more dumb tvs.. having to log into a tv to use it is lame.. my Hisense was the same. Overall it is waay better than what I had before 

My space is a bit of a mess..


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My Hisense kicked the bucket so I bought a cheap LG to replace it.. from 1080p to 4K.. I think they need to make more dumb tvs.. having to log into a tv to use it is lame.. my Hisense was the same. Overall it is waay better than what I had before
> 
> My space is a bit of a mess..
> 
> View attachment 235466


Sick audio setup.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 6, 2022)

Grom0X said:


> I found dial up modem at home.
> View attachment 235457View attachment 235458View attachment 235460View attachment 235463View attachment 235464


Did anyone ever use these for voice calls?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 6, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did anyone ever use these for voice calls?


The experience eludes me but I'm sure I did at the time.


----------



## freeagent (Feb 6, 2022)

I don’t know anyone who used it for voice calls..


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I don’t know anyone who used it for voice calls..


I'm pretty sure I tried this back then on my 56K PCI ELSA modem, but it didn't work. It was a big ui with numeric buttons, what I still remember.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 6, 2022)

Grom0X said:


> I found dial up modem at home.
> View attachment 235457View attachment 235458View attachment 235460View attachment 235463View attachment 235464


WOW! That takes me back. I used to sell that exact card to people. It was a good card for cheap.



TheLostSwede said:


> Did anyone ever use these for voice calls?


Yup, easily done. I know people that used to use their PC as a business answering machine and when they needed to record phone calls, they would use the PC to make the call record to the HDD.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2022)

just got this, my TX750M is 80% gold too but not full modular which this is. Is the RM series better than TX?


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 6, 2022)

@Tigger I have the RM850X and it hasn't let me down yet after three years.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 6, 2022)

I canceled the order with the asus b660g, it is useless to buy a B Board for 200€ for BCLK OC.
Next thing is its for DDR5.

If i want Alder lake its cheaper to buy a 12600 non k cause it clocks up to 4.8 GHz and a cheap H610 for 90€

As comparison:

4 Cores
Asus B660G 200€
16GB DDR5 135€
I3 12100 @ 5 GHz 112€
--------------------------
447€

vs

6 Cores
Gigabyte H610 93€
16GB DDR4 60€
I5 12600 241€
--------------------
394€


----------



## Kanan (Feb 6, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I canceled the order with the asus b660g, it is useless to buy a B Board for 200€ for BCLK OC.
> Next thing is its for DDR5.
> 
> If i want Alder lake its cheaper to buy a 12600 non k cause it clocks up to 4.8 GHz and a cheap B660 for 90€
> ...


Yes DDR5 is absolutely useless unless you have a specific workstation use for it that will use the high bandwidth it has.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 6, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Did anyone ever use these for voice calls?


I did, but it was worse quality than a regular handset



Tigger said:


> just got this, my TX750M is 80% gold too but not full modular which this is. Is the RM series better than TX?
> View attachment 235468


Mines pretty solid (750 RMi)

The digital stuff the i has is a sham, as its too inaccurate to trust, and i get a little hint of coil whine at times thanks to a 3090 smashing power draw, but otherwise it's been solid for years, and the fan barely span up until the 3090 came along


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I did, but it was worse quality than a regular handset
> 
> 
> Mines pretty solid (750 RMi)
> ...



Your specs say Hx750i, but you replied 750 RMi 

ordered these too








x3 90's


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Your specs say Hx750i, but you replied 750 RMi
> 
> ordered these too
> 
> x3 90's


uhh.... i need to check my PSU

specs: 1
memory: 0


Edit: done


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> uhh.... i need to check my PSU
> 
> specs: 1
> memory: 0
> ...



That HXi is nice though. can you still switch single/multi rail on them?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> That HXi is nice though. can you still switch single/multi rail on them?


That's a software trigger really, virtual rails in a way - just an OCP safety feature that goes per rail instead of total

Mine hasnt been USB connected for years since the readings were bullshit, i'm unsure if that setting is still available in modern iCue


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That's a software trigger really, virtual rails in a way - just an OCP safety feature that goes per rail instead of total
> 
> Mine hasnt been USB connected for years since the readings were bullshit, i'm unsure if that setting is still available in modern iCue



I dig the idea of the USB connection, but unless it is accurate, it's pointless. The RMx is still better than my old TX, even though that was pretty good(according to reviews) at least i can now get a proper set of corsair custom cables including the ATX24


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

Under 100W load, it was off by around 30W

I contacted corsairs support who said they are not meant to be used as diagnostic tools and are only estimates... and that started me being pissed at corsair


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Under 100W load, it was off by around 30W
> 
> I contacted corsairs support who said they are not meant to be used as diagnostic tools and are only estimates... and that started me being pissed at corsair



Estimates   Oh man ffs. they may as well have had a circuit that guesses the voltages, actually, i suppose they have. Not surprised you don't bother connecting the USB


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Estimates   Oh man ffs. they may as well have had a circuit that guesses the voltages, actually, i suppose they have. Not surprised you don't bother connecting the USB


the more load there is, the more accurate they are - useless, in the end


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 7, 2022)

Scored this on Craigslist today for $40.









I'd been wanting to get an NH-U14S, so when I saw one on Craigslist for half of MSRP, I had to have it.

Unfortunately, it doesn't have AM4 mounting hardware; something I didn't find out until I already had my old R1 off because I'm shortsighted.

While the seller did say it had it, I'm not gonna make a big deal of it. $40 for the cooler and $10 for a mounting kit are still much cheaper than getting it new. Just means I have to wait 30 years for Amazon's two-day shipping before I can upgrade.

The funny thing is after remounting my R1, max temps dropped from around 85C to 75C under an AVX2 stress test. Maybe I scared it by threatening to replace it, or maybe I just have it mounted better now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 7, 2022)

Apocalypsee said:


> Bought this keyboard as my old ones started to get intermittent problems with some keys. I tried soldering it but then decided to buy new keyboard anyway. This one is very cheap at RM110 or around 26 dollar.
> 
> View attachment 235373
> 
> ...



hey 26 bucks for a cherry mx black keyboard??? that is a steal!!! and it has lot of macros too, that would come in handy for Final Fantasy XIV which I am playing as I type this.



sam_86314 said:


> Scored this on Craigslist today for $40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man all of you are finding great deals!!!  (if it were me i'd wash that with water and Dawn Spray soap)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

Dark line is literally a shadow, twere sunny in thine location
"Samsung Galaxy Watch" $50 - they thought it was the old original version (Galaxy gear) but this is the "no gear" name, which is from 2018 and still sold today

It's the 42mm LTE variant





It goes for a little higher, locally


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> just got this, my TX750M is 80% gold too but not full modular which this is. Is the RM series better than TX?
> View attachment 235468


I have the non x version and it's been rock solid for 3-4 years now.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 7, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My Hisense kicked the bucket so I bought a cheap LG to replace it.. from 1080p to 4K.. I think they need to make more dumb tvs.. having to log into a tv to use it is lame.. my Hisense was the same. Overall it is waay better than what I had before
> 
> My space is a bit of a mess..
> 
> View attachment 235466


Make sure you set white balance on TV to Warm 50, as it looks way too blue in the photo.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Scored this on Craigslist today for $40.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can prove to Noctua that you have a AM4 CPU they will send you one free of charge, is what I did for my NH-D14 back then!


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 7, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I canceled the order with the asus b660g, it is useless to buy a B Board for 200€ for BCLK OC.
> Next thing is its for DDR5.
> 
> If i want Alder lake its cheaper to buy a 12600 non k cause it clocks up to 4.8 GHz and a cheap H610 for 90€
> ...


200 eur for a B660 sounds expensive when you can get a MSI Pro Z690-A DDR4 for under 200 eur.

Link: https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/201662102_-pro-z690-a-ddr4-msi.html

The DDR5 version is like 239,xx eur: https://www.galaxus.de/de/s1/produc...o&utm_medium=cpc&idealoid=2202070835244790058

Så the B660 boards sounds too expensive.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 7, 2022)

Bought some Arctic MX 4 since i thought my Cooler master paste which is 10 years old at this point, wasnt doing well.. Ryzen seems to shoot up in its temps quite quickly compared to my FX8320.
Even though it is on liquid cooling. The fx used to go up gradually.

but it didnt make much difference haha. Guess the Ryzens heat is much more concentrated


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 7, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> Bought some Arctic MX 4 since i thought my Cooler master paste which is 10 years old at this point, wasnt doing well.. Ryzen seems to shoot up in its temps quite quickly compared to my FX8320.
> Even though it is on liquid cooling. The fx used to go up gradually.
> 
> but it didnt make much difference haha. Guess the Ryzens heat is much more concentrated


Update your motherboard BIOS to the latest stable one (2.10 according to support page). AGESA 1.2.0.3c really solved the temperature spike issue for me. 

Make sure you research before, just so you don't get stuck with wonky BIOS.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 7, 2022)

Got some new case fans. RGB will be set to off...


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Got some new case fans. RGB will be set to off...
> 
> View attachment 235590


They don't have ones without RGB?


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> They don't have ones without RGB?


Yes, but with static colour LEDs.  
The older ML ones were available without LEDs.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 7, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Got some new case fans. RGB will be set to off...
> 
> View attachment 235590


How are they wired? Strangely Corsair isn't really showing any cables in the product shots.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 7, 2022)

Acer XB273U GX monitor.

My worst tech purchase in a very long time. Rubbish QC and dead pixel warranty policy, 240Hz is not all that great over current 150Hz and it has this weird grainy-ness on the panel that makes my eyes bleed that never occurred on my previous monitors.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

Palladium said:


> Acer XB273U GX monitor.
> 
> My worst tech purchase in a very long time. Rubbish QC and dead pixel warranty policy, 240Hz is not all that great over current 150Hz and it has this weird grainy-ness on the panel that makes my eyes bleed that never occurred on my previous monitors.


I watched a video from LTT (actually useful video from them) that showed 144 to 360Hz is significant while 144 or 165 to 240 simply isn't.

I wanna add, that people should stop looking at this like a steady curve upwards. 60 to 144 or even just to 100 is very significant, just like in the good old CRT days where everyone played on 100. But everything higher just is like a drop in the water of a already big bucket. 360 is so much more that it helps then, but 240 it wasn't worth mentioning. Nice placebo "improvement".


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> I watched a video from LTT (actually useful video from them) that showed 144 to 360Hz is significant while 144 or 165 to 240 simply isn't.


Yeah my new UW has what I consider a rather poor Freesync range of 60-165 what saves it the LFRC which kicks in instantly the moment it drops below 60. As for the 165 max really means nothing to me.  I’m  quite satisfied as long as it’s doing at least 70FPs if it’s higher, great but it doesn’t matter to me as necessary.., The  ONLY a thing absolutely matters to me is that there is no tearing.. it literally makes me nauseous….


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Yeah my new UW has what I consider a rather poor Freesync range of 60-165 what saves it the LFRC which kicks in instantly the moment it drops below 60. As for the 165 max really means nothing to me.  I’m  quite satisfied as long as it’s doing at least 70FPs if it’s higher, great but it doesn’t matter to me as necessary.., The  ONLY a thing absolutely matters to me is that there is no tearing.. it literally makes me nauseous….


Yes it's like 60 is a "standard", it has a reason why it is like that, it's fluid enough. 60 for movies is even too much, feels awkward (or 50Hz, same). 100 is already way more and very fluid. 144 feels a touch more fluid still. But the diminishing returns are already high there. So when you expect 240 to hit it, you will be disappointed. 360 is just effective because it's such a extreme difference.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 7, 2022)

Palladium said:


> Acer XB273U GX monitor.
> 
> My worst tech purchase in a very long time. Rubbish QC and dead pixel warranty policy, 240Hz is not all that great over current 150Hz and it has this weird grainy-ness on the panel that makes my eyes bleed that never occurred on my previous monitors.


1440p 270 Hz? What's the point, unless you're playing CS.

As for being grainy, check if it's not using some weird sharpening effect like "Super Sharpness" in the main Picture menu.

If QC is poor and it has dead pixels that aren't covered under Acer's warranty you could always try to return it to the store and request a refund.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> Yes it's like 60 is a "standard", it has a reason why it is like that, it's fluid enough. 60 for movies is even too much, feels awkward (or 50Hz, same). 100 is already way more and very fluid. 144 feels a touch more fluid still. But the diminishing returns are already high there. So when you expect 240 to hit it, you will be disappointed. 360 is just effective because it's such a extreme difference.


Actually most Freesync monitor ranges are 45-144 so seeing such a “high” minimum was of a surprise with the increased maximum which meant nothing to me. The game I play the most recognizes my max refresh but my frame limiting options are either 144 or 300…I tried 300 just to see how it would actually go and it topped out at 200.. but of course I just use 144 which it basically stays pinned there except in the  one situation where it drops to a 90-100 because of the complexity. But I would never be very disappointed if it didn’t have LFRC to make up for it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 7, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> How are they wired? Strangely Corsair isn't really showing any cables in the product shots.


Standard 4-pin PWM wires, plus 4-pin RGB wires.
Only just noticed the hot glue that's holding the wires to the frame. Never seen that before on a fan.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 7, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Standard 4-pin PWM wires, plus 4-pin RGB wires.
> Only just noticed the hot glue that's holding the wires to the frame. Never seen that before on a fan.
> 
> View attachment 235601



Only thing that bugs me is the RGB hub needs 2x sata power. edit scratch that, only the pro does for its two seperate boxes, need to get me a lighting node core.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Only thing that bugs me is the RGB hub needs 2x sata power. edit scratch that, only the pro does for its two seperate boxes, need to get me a lighting node core.


They have too many different solutions that aren't working together in a nice way.
There's no reason why you should need to different little "boxes" just to plug this stuff in.
I guess it has happened because they've added more features over time, but even so.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 7, 2022)

PS5 controller


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> Guess the Ryzens heat is much more concentrated


This is true. Smaller lithography process means the heat generated is focused in a smaller space.



TheLostSwede said:


> Yes, but with static colour LEDs.


I like those. I have a bunch of Red LED units.



Chomiq said:


> you could always try to return it to the store and request a refund.


This. Company warranties are a last option, not the first.

@Palladium
Return the display to where-ever you bought it and claim screen issues, which is true. Just don't go into too much detail.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Feb 7, 2022)

More toys to play with home automation. 
I'm a proud uncle as my nieces now think our house is haunted.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> If you can prove to Noctua that you have a AM4 CPU they will send you one free of charge, is what I did for my NH-D14 back then!


I just went ahead and bought it since I don't know how proof of purchase works with second-hand stuff.


----------



## Kanan (Feb 7, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I just went ahead and bought it since I don't know how proof of purchase works with second-hand stuff.


they ask you to send the bill + a proof that you own any AM4 based device.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 7, 2022)

Kanan said:


> they ask you to send the bill + a proof that you own any AM4 based device.



Iirc i just sent them a pic of the box and cooler for the AM4 adapter i got from them, was s/hand and did not have no receipt.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> Bought some Arctic MX 4 since i thought my Cooler master paste which is 10 years old at this point, wasnt doing well.. Ryzen seems to shoot up in its temps quite quickly compared to my FX8320.
> Even though it is on liquid cooling. The fx used to go up gradually.
> 
> but it didnt make much difference haha. Guess the Ryzens heat is much more concentrated


They measure it differently

Ryzens temps show the hottest part of the hottest core - not an average, or further out in the chips



TheLostSwede said:


> Standard 4-pin PWM wires, plus 4-pin RGB wires.
> Only just noticed the hot glue that's holding the wires to the frame. Never seen that before on a fan.
> 
> View attachment 235601


note that those are corsairs unique standard ARGB, doesnt work with generics

The corsair RGB hub uses a compatible ARGB input, but the fan side is proprietary


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> note that those are corsairs unique standard ARGB, doesnt work with generics
> 
> The corsair RGB hub uses a compatible ARGB input, but the fan side is proprietary


I never said it was a standard RGB connector and if read as if I said that, then I guess it was poorly written.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2022)

As far as i am aware, corsair fans use a standard Fan connector, not proprietary, and a Corsair RGB hub only RGB connector, which probably is proprietary as i am not sure it will work on a standard RGB motherboard connector. Unless i am misinterpreting the word proprietary.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 8, 2022)

Not looking forward to the installation…but it’s an essential for me.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> I never said it was a standard RGB connector and if read as if I said that, then I guess it was poorly written.


Brought it up because of my nightmares with them.

Running even a single fan requires so much extra hardware, since you need the corsair fan lighting controller, a corsair lighting controller (that uses different connectors) for even one fan -.-

I wanted to move 2x140mm over to a different system for an AIO, and no luck. I could modify the fan lighting controller to use standard ARGB, but trying that with the fans directly resulted in two non-RGB fans that suddenly have less wires and complications.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 9, 2022)

QCY T13. Cheap good shit. Was under $17 with delivery and all. With how long battery powered earbuds last (sarcasm) I don't know why people even bother with expensive ones. My last earbud (Haylou GT2) lasted a year and a half.

Earbud lasts 4 hours before needing to put in case. My last one barely lasted two hours before reducing to an hour or so.

Just wish the case was matte finish. Piano finish is ugly af. The bottom is already scratched after only a week of usage.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 9, 2022)

Godavari is such of a shit APU (A10 7870K) it have so much cpu power that the GTX 470 is maximum 80% under load.
Even in the Battlefield in BF4 the CPU drop very often to 28,29 FPS helll this game is from 2013...... the APU from 2016..............

Thanks to my mom i bought a Cheap 10100f + Board combo.


----------



## FireFox (Feb 9, 2022)

Got this 2 days ago.









Not the best phone out there but it does the job and it was free, i used to pay 100€ for my Phone contract which included 30GB internet free calls and SMS, my wife's contract with 20GB internet, free calls and SMS, Internet at home + TV channels, *Telekom* offered me a cheaper Phone plan, ( 65€ ) for my Phone contract with unlimited internet, free calls and SMS, 100 minutes for international calls and 48GB internet outside Germany, wife's contract with 30GB internet, free calls and SMS, Internet at home + TV channels, cant complain.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2022)

"not the best phone"


Pfft, it's one of them for sure


----------



## lZKoce (Feb 10, 2022)

I was on a hunt for GTX1650/ Super whichever comes first. I don't care about gaming, but I wanted to have all those HW accelerations: MPEG-1, MPEG-2, VC-1, VP8, VP9, H.264, H.265 (HEVC) 4:2:0, H.265 (HEVC) 4:4:4. You get it. Anyhow, tried ebay, lost a few auctions and then this guy popped up: it's an Alienware Aurora R11 pre-built card (DELL GTX1650 4GB).  Got it for half the price of an average ebay auction. Two fan blades are gone, but I had a plan  The OEM cooling solution is provided by CoolerMaster. Every possible corner was cut making this card  Doesn't even have a "lock tooth".



First: add some copper to the VRM section:



Second: the mounting holes pattern is 43x43mm....that's a pretty old standard (6600,7300,7600,GT240 etc..) and will allow an old veteran to enter the fight:



Dual monitor setup:
Desktop temps: 33C core/ 43C VRM.
4K temps: threw a 40GB 4K video with HEVC @50% usage: 38C core/ 49C VRM
Heaven benchmark: that's the ugly part, core shot to 80C and VRM to 91C

I have no idea how that tiny OEM cooler managed the games in the Alienware honestly I don't get it.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 10, 2022)

A friend of me orderd a second hand GTX 660 for 60€ from a shop and got a 960 



lZKoce said:


> I was on a hunt for GTX1650/ Super whichever comes first. I don't care about gaming, but I wanted to have all those HW accelerations: MPEG-1, MPEG-2, VC-1, VP8, VP9, H.264, H.265 (HEVC) 4:2:0, H.265 (HEVC) 4:4:4. You get it. Anyhow, tried ebay, lost a few auctions and then this guy popped up: it's an Alienware Aurora R11 pre-built card (DELL GTX1650 4GB).  Got it for half the price of an average ebay auction. Two fan blades are gone, but I had a plan  The OEM cooling solution is provided by CoolerMaster. Every possible corner was cut making this card  Doesn't even have a "lock tooth".
> 
> View attachment 236081View attachment 236082View attachment 236083View attachment 236084
> 
> ...


Cause OEM arent tiny kids they cry about 90°C Core Temp, the Chip dont think oh no its 90°C i go offline for now.

Simple thing, Nvidia or AMD told the supid end customer max temp 75°C, the industrial standard temp for a GPU is a max over time 105°C, max short peak 130°C


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> "not the best phone"
> 
> 
> Pfft, it's one of them for sure


To be fair, there only ever 1 "best" anything. So who cares? But I agree, that phone Firefox showed above is a damn nice model.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 11, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> A friend of me orderd a second hand GTX 660 for 60€ from a shop and got a 960
> 
> 
> Cause OEM arent tiny kids they cry about 90°C Core Temp, the Chip dont think oh no its 90°C i go offline for now.
> ...


If you start getting crashes, increase the GPU fan speed!


----------



## freeagent (Feb 11, 2022)

I think I had that cooler on a 7900GT


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 11, 2022)

got a couple of these spinny bois


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 11, 2022)

To replace the 120's at the bottom of my case.
Now if Corsair could just hurry up and get the LCD upgrade kits for my cooler then my case is complete


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 11, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> To replace the 120's at the bottom of my case.
> Now if Corsair could just hurry up and get the LCD upgrade kits for my cooler then my case is complete


I presume you got those simply because you wanted more RGB?


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 11, 2022)

LOL I take my watch off when on the PC. I keep my colours always static on everything. If I choice I'd have no RGB


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 11, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> LOL I take my watch off when on the PC. I keep my colours always static on everything. If I choice I'd have no RGB


That was just how the site auto cropped the picture because I quoted you...

I meant the fans, since they're apparently not that great due to the actual fans being slightly smaller, as the RGB ring takes up some of the space the fan blades would normally use.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2022)

My wife loves The Witcher and my 2020 Secret Labs Titan so naturally I had to get her this. Not gonna lie a little jealous


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 11, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> That was just how the site auto cropped the picture because I quote you...
> 
> I meant the fans, since they're apparently not that great due to the actual fans being slightly smaller, as the RGB ring takes up some of the space the fan blades would normally use.


They're not that compromised in reality and do ok plus he's on 140's.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> They're not that compromised in reality and do ok plus he's on 140's.



I have 7 of the 120s they are pretty bad depending on how you use them fine as case fans though. I wouldn't use them on a radiator as they perform worse than the LL variant that already didn't perform that well due to the smaller fan as the @TheLostSwede was saying.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I have 7 of the 120s they are pretty bad depending on how you use them fine as case fans though. I wouldn't use them on a radiator as they perform worse than the LL variant that already didn't perform that well due to the smaller fan as the @TheLostSwede was saying.



I am using LL fans on my top radiator, they are not the best for a rad, and will be probably changing them for vardars.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I am using LL fans on my top radiator, they are not the best for a rad, and will be probably changing them for vardars.



For your use case with a custom loop where you can control the flow and other variables they are probably ok. The Vardars are solid performance wise but them being pretty loud kills them for me I'd personally stick to the LL over them. A couple c ain't worth my stuff sounding like its about to take off into space....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2022)

Mmmm ....
ETA is tomorrow on this


			Amazon.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> For your use case with a custom loop where you can control the flow and other variables they are probably ok. The Vardars are solid performance wise but them being pretty loud kills them for me I'd personally stick to the LL over them. A couple c ain't worth my stuff sounding like its about to take off into space....



I didn't realise vardars are pretty loud, shame as they look pretty good. I don't have the LL's on max rpm they are set with a ramp in the bios.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmm ....
> View attachment 236184
> ETA is tomorrow on it.
> 
> ...



That does seem pretty neat but some people are probably gonna think you bought a case given the cost


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmm ....
> View attachment 236184
> ETA is tomorrow on it.
> 
> ...



Very nice.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> That does seem pretty neat but some people are probably gonna think you bought a case given the cost


LOL 
Closest thing i could get that works with this Enthoo 2. Couldnt find a company that makes a combo distro & pump specifically for it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmm ....
> View attachment 236184
> ETA is tomorrow on it.
> 
> ...



You already got a custom loop? DOH you have looked at specs.

Did have a quick google, there are no plates for that case with pump, weird.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> You already got a custom loop?


yup. xc5 & xr5 in specs. using a cheapo pump res currently. Bought it for $30



de.das.dude said:


> View attachment 236179
> 
> got a couple of these spinny bois


Did you get the 5 pack? it comes with a somewhat decent ARGB+Fan controller.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> yup. xc5 & xr5 in specs. using a cheapo pump res currently. Bought it for $30
> 
> 
> Did you get the 5 pack? it comes with a somewhat decent ARGB+Fan controller.



That should be much better, specially with the D5 on it.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 11, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmm ....
> View attachment 236184
> ETA is tomorrow on it.
> 
> ...


Umm name, city and postal code visible in the screenshot.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

Getting one of these at weekend, not exactly new but it does have a proper Gsync module in it for 1440/144hz


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 11, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> That was just how the site auto cropped the picture because I quote you...
> 
> I meant the fans, since they're apparently not that great due to the actual fans being slightly smaller, as the RGB ring takes up some of the space the fan blades would normally use.


Once the Mrs releases the funds I do want the Lian Li fans but these will be suffice as they fill the hole at the bottom of  my Corsair 680x case. But but my temps are ok at the moment with them.



Tigger said:


> Getting one of these at weekend, not exactly new but it does have a proper Gsync module in it for 1440/144hz
> View attachment 236186


I'm actually looking at one of these and do like them.


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Getting one of these at weekend, not exactly new but it does have a proper Gsync module in it for 1440/144hz
> View attachment 236186


Hold up, "3D vision ready", TN, 2014 wants its monitor back:


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Getting one of these at weekend, not exactly new but it does have a proper Gsync module in it for 1440/144hz
> View attachment 236186


I have the 4K version and I'm not over the moon with Asus displays. Have had three panel swaps, one because they messed up and got dust behind the replacement panel.
It's also been a bit glitchy from time to time, so be aware that there might be some issues, although hopefully less so on the 1440p models.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Getting one of these at weekend, not exactly new but it does have a proper Gsync module in it for 1440/144hz
> View attachment 236186



I have the QR version in storage and honestly it is pretty great holds up really well to my LG GN850 when looking at both from a normal sitting distance. Assuming in 2022 you got it really cheap its a great monitor.



TheLostSwede said:


> I have the 4K version and I'm not over the moon with Asus displays. Have had three panel swaps, one because they messed up and got dust behind the replacement panel.
> It's also been a bit glitchy from time to time, so be aware that there might be some issues, although hopefully less so on the 1440p models.



Not sure they are all that comparable pretty sure the 4k TN model they made back then used a much different panel.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 11, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Not sure they are all that comparable pretty sure the 4k TN model they made back then used a much different panel.


Mine is IPS


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Mine is IPS



Yeah, I think your model is back from the wild west of 4k monitors when you had to pay attention to how many ports even supported 60hz. I had a Dell P2715Q  that came out around that time it was also pretty meh.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I have the QR version in storage and honestly it is pretty great holds up really well to my LG GN850 when looking at both from a normal sitting distance. Assuming in 2022 you got it really cheap its a great monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure they are all that comparable pretty sure the 4k TN model they made back then used a much different panel.


it is pretty cheap, £100. Seems ok to me, i don't give a crap if its an old monitor, does it really matter? Look how much a 1440 monitor costs now with a proper Gsync chip in it.
Got another piece of old tech too, to use as a great music player with 32gb of storage, an iphone 4s, was £10


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 11, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Yeah, I think your model is back from the wild west of 4k monitors when you had to pay attention to how many ports even supported 60hz. I had a Dell P2715Q  that came out around that time it was also pretty meh.


Yeah, the HDMI port isn't even 30p, it's 24p...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 11, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Mine is IPS


Speaking about IPS, lately, it seems that IPS is more likely to have dead pixels than TN! FFS! This is based on multiple monitors I've been getting in the 2020s.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

I'll see what the monitor is like, it can't be that bad can it?

I just want to go from my 32" 1080P to a 27" 1440P monitor, as the pixel density on the 32" is massive, even if it is a MSI with 165hz


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'll see what the monitor is like, it can't be that bad can it?
> 
> I just want to go from my 32" 1080P to a 27" 1440P monitor, as the pixel density on the 32" is massive, even if it is a MSI with 165hz



Your 980ti is sweating right now..... As long as you are getting an above average sample It's a very solid monitor for what you paid. Some had really bad clouding/banding mine has neither.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Your 980ti is sweating right now..... As long as you are getting an above average sample It's a very solid monitor for what you paid. Some had really bad clouding/banding mine has neither.



It's cool(temp) but agree it is sweating. I really like my PC now but haven't got cash right now for a better GPU, that will have to be in a few months. Maybe i should stick with my 1080 monitor till then? will 1440 really be pushing it in games?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Umm name, city and postal code visible in the screenshot.


Obligatory deletion made even though 90% of the members here know it and even have location in profile.



Tigger said:


> It's cool(temp) but agree it is sweating. I really like my PC now but haven't got cash right now for a better GPU, that will have to be in a few months. Maybe i should stick with my 1080 monitor till then? will 1440 really be pushing it in games?


In my personal experience difference in utilization is almost night and day between 1080p and 1440p. Alot more CPU is involved with 1080p.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Obligatory deletion made even though 90% of the members here know it and even have location in profile.
> 
> 
> In my personal experience difference in utilization is almost night and day between 1080p and 1440p. Alot more CPU is involved with 1080p.



So i will probably drop a ton of FPS going to 1440? My CPU is fine.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It's cool(temp) but agree it is sweating. I really like my PC now but haven't got cash right now for a better GPU, that will have to be in a few months. Maybe i should stick with my 1080 monitor till then? will 1440 really be pushing it in games?



It can vary game to game but expect about 25% less fps. 


Not sure what they guy is talking about it being more or less cpu intensive while that technically true you'd need a 6900XT/3090 for your cpu to break a sweat at realistic non esports settings


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> So i will probably drop a ton of FPS going to 1440? My CPU is fine.


Give or take. depending on the title. Might be able to disable use of FXAA/SMAA in the higher res and still have titles look good.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> It can vary game to game but expect about 25% less fps.



I might end up with 40-60 in some games, especially Farcry 6


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I might end up with 40-60 in some games, especially Farcry 6


For FarCry 6 2k res would make it cry with your 980Ti. Game loves vram buffer from what I've heard.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> For FarCry 6 2k res would make it cry with your 980Ti. Game loves vram buffer from what I've heard.



I have managed to get it into mid 70's with the 980 by tweaking the settings. i really need a new GPU


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 11, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> yup. xc5 & xr5 in specs. using a cheapo pump res currently. Bought it for $30
> 
> 
> Did you get the 5 pack? it comes with a somewhat decent ARGB+Fan controller.


no, all the packs are over. i could only get 2 pieces in same day delivery.

not to worry  i already have the antec argb controller, it came with my antec AIO 
You are right, its pretty decent. I have it hooked into my mobo's argb header now, and works flawlessly.



Kovoet said:


> LOL I take my watch off when on the PC. I keep my colours always static on everything. If I choice I'd have no RGB


my man.

i too keep everything on static, or breathing. it was so difficult to find a black board without unicorn vom all over it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> no, all the packs are over. i could only get 2 pieces in same day delivery.
> 
> not to worry  i already have the antec argb controller, it came with my antec AIO
> You are right, its pretty decent. I have it hooked into my mobo's argb header now, and works flawlessly.
> ...



Static red for me to go with black. Only reason is with it all off, you can't see my nice loop in the case  But i would never run it with rainbows or anything like that.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 11, 2022)

I've said it before but it is possible to use RGB as an indicator I have a typical low red hue just visible getting brighter with heat and a top warning of overheat as white per component too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> no, all the packs are over. i could only get 2 pieces in same day delivery.
> 
> not to worry  i already have the antec argb controller, it came with my antec AIO
> You are right, its pretty decent. I have it hooked into my mobo's argb header now, and works flawlessly.
> ...


I run a nice slow chasing effect with cyan colored LED's on mine. I got 2 LED strips, the Prizm fans, the case's built in lighting and the xc5. Looks pretty nice. I'll have to upload a video sometime for y'all and put it in "Your PC ATM".


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> As far as i am aware, corsair fans use a standard Fan connector, not proprietary, and a Corsair RGB hub only RGB connector, which probably is proprietary as i am not sure it will work on a standard RGB motherboard connector. Unless i am misinterpreting the word proprietary.
> 
> View attachment 235762


You already have yours and here I am still waiting for my stuff from aquatuning.


----------



## r9 (Feb 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'll see what the monitor is like, it can't be that bad can it?
> 
> I just want to go from my 32" 1080P to a 27" 1440P monitor, as the pixel density on the 32" is massive, even if it is a MSI with 165hz


I have 27" 1080p and it looked fine to me until I started using my Dell Xps laptop with 13" 3200x1800p screen and now the 27" looks super grainy to me. 
One of the best investments I've made for $130 Onn 4k 50" TV that I use for monitor.
Just installed PowerToys for windows management and have no complains.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 11, 2022)

r9 said:


> I have 27" 1080p and it looked fine to me until I started using my Dell Xps laptop with 13" 3200x1800p screen and now the 27" looks super grainy to me.
> One of the best investments I've made for $130 Onn 4k 50" TV that I use for monitor.
> Just installed PowerToys for windows management and have no complains.



1080 on a 27" looks ok to me, 1080 on this wide 32" is pixley. We have a toshiba 4k 58" tv, i only use it for films though.


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 12, 2022)

The AM4 mounting kit for my Craigslist-find NH-U14S arrived today.






I did get a bit of a scare, as yesterday I read the description for the specific mounting kit I got, and I completely missed that it said to get a different kit for the U14S.

Thankfully, it turned out to be a non-issue as apparently the U14S I have happened to have screw holes that correspond to the hardware included with the kit.






Look at that sexy beast...

It does seem to perform slightly better than my Cryorig R1, and I like that RAM clearance isn't an issue at all. It's also basically silent with my current fan curve, maybe even quieter than the R1 with one NF-A15 on it.

I used Arctic MX-5 instead of Noctua's paste.

EDIT: Just found out that one of my NF-A15's, which I bought back in June, might have a bad bearing out of the box. I haven't really used the fan until today. It sounds horrible above 50% speed. Did some further testing, and all 3 of my NF-A15s are fine. However, for some reason any fan mounted on the back of the cooler will make an annoying sound similar to a bad bearing. I have no idea why, but it looks like I'll just be rocking one fan from now on.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2022)

Tigger said:


> 1080 on a 27" looks ok to me, 1080 on this wide 32" is pixley. We have a toshiba 4k 58" tv, i only use it for films though.


Have you tried enabled DLSR or dynamic resolutions for it? Might work and look better ....  who knows


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 12, 2022)

Bought this NOS Jetway JNC62K-LF (rolls off the tongue) off of eBay, naturally. I don't have a compatible CPU in just yet, but a couple are on the way.

There is an odd mixture of features on this board, hence why I was interested... For instance:
- PCI slot only, no PCIe expansion!
- nVidia chipset for an AMD socket, but after AMD bought ATI (nVidia 8200)
- ITX (only one I own)
- both PCI and PCIe gigabit LAN controllers are on the rear of the board, as well as the onboard audio and Fintek super I/O chip (ITX space saving stuff, still weird to me)
- Jetway
- G R E E N  P C B
- 1x DDR2 DIMM slot for a maximum of 2GB 
- Only a 20-pin ATX connector, not 24!
- All solid capacitors
- 2 serial ports, for my extensive serial needs
- According to some of the reviews on Newegg from back in the day, this should have overclocking options in BIOS, for some reason.

That VRM heatsink with the power stage label imprint tho... 

I'm excited to eventually give it a go! I'll only replace the 40mm fan if needed, since it's evidently never been used and it's ball-bearing I may not even have to.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 12, 2022)

Not direct purchase, i make a all in one cooler for 44x44, 54x54, 59x59 (GPU) and i can get it for free from the company ive working.
I need to make a prototype for the cnc and the details ill make by my self on the milling machine 

At the end it will have 3 Heatpipes and on the upper side a steelplate with cut off for a fan, i called it semy blower style
It can cool up to 273w on 80°C


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 12, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Have you tried enabled DLSR or dynamic resolutions for it? Might work and look better ....  who knows



For the 32" is it a monitor setting or windows?
Here’s a pic maybe you can see how pixelated the 32” screen is



What about this guys, possibly can get for £220


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 12, 2022)

Pretty ridiculous packaging was kinda going back and forth between these and the Noctua NF-A12x25 Cromax... They will replace all my QL as case fans that I will be using for a different project in a couple months.








Tigger said:


> For the 32" is it a monitor setting or windows?
> Here’s a pic maybe you can see how pixelated the 32” screen is
> View attachment 236333
> What about this guys, possibly can get for £220
> View attachment 236336



Very solid monitor it's a LG Nano IPS display decently fast response times for it's class and at that price it's pretty damn good... Definitely a step up from that asus monitor you were looking at.


----------



## SN2716057 (Feb 12, 2022)

Replaced the f@#$ing annoying must-be-extremely-clean-or-no-coffee-for-you De'Longhi Dedica Style EC685.M with the full automatic Philips LatteGo 2231/40. More expensive but also more options and easy to operate & clean.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 12, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Replaced the f@#$ing annoying must-be-extremely-clean-or-no-coffee-for-you De'Longhi Dedica Style EC685.M with the full automatic Philips LatteGo 2231/40. More expensive but also more options and easy to operate & clean.


Every time I see something like this, I'm so glad I don't drink coffee...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 12, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Pretty ridiculous packaging was kinda going back and fourth between these and the Noctua NF-A12x25 Cromax... They will replace all my QL as case fans that I will be using for a different project in a couple months.
> 
> 
> View attachment 236339View attachment 236340
> ...



Got the Dell, its pretty nice. 165hz at 1440p


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 12, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Got the Dell, its pretty nice. 165hz at 1440p



Not sure if you understood what I meant your Dell uses an LG panel that's pretty solid.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 12, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Not sure if you understood what I meant your Dell uses an LG panel that's pretty solid.



Aah, sorry, is the LG panel ok then? Not really up on monitors :s


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 12, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Aah, sorry, is the LG panel ok then? Not really up on monitors :s



It's one of the better pure gaming panels you definitely should like it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 12, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> It's one of the better pure gaming panels you definitely should like it.



Thx for your input. Everything seems really small now after the 32" 1080 screen.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 12, 2022)

Tigger said:


> For the 32" is it a monitor setting or windows?


It's an nVidia control panel setting. Manage 3D Settings -> Global Settings -> DSR Factors. Could then set it for some games as a resolution in their respective display/graphics settings.





Oh and that monitor is very similarly specc'd to my Giga monitor


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 12, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> It's an nVidia control panel setting. Manage 3D Settings -> Global Settings -> DSR Factors. Could then set it for some games as a resolution in their respective display/graphics settings.
> 
> View attachment 236353
> 
> Oh and that monitor is very similarly specc'd to my Giga monitor



yeah got the Dell. first 1440p monitor, it's pretty nice though does have a blue light on the back for some reason


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 12, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Replaced the f@#$ing annoying must-be-extremely-clean-or-no-coffee-for-you De'Longhi Dedica Style EC685.M with the full automatic Philips LatteGo 2231/40. More expensive but also more options and easy to operate & clean.


Dont need a machine or electricity:




i dont know how long ill be in that space of the company,
but if u want something for a fair price let me your solidwork data here or send per pn and if im still in the space in the next months i can make a few coolers.

Only 1 resurection will be, its all made out of Aluminium (AI 4,5Mg 0,7Mn)
if im not wrong its called 3.3547 in DIN.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 13, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> I run a nice slow chasing effect with cyan colored LED's on mine. I got 2 LED strips, the Prizm fans, the case's built in lighting and the xc5. Looks pretty nice. I'll have to upload a video sometime for y'all and put it in "Your PC ATM".


cyan is the way.

I like magenta too, but it attracts the mosquitoes lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I didn't realise vardars are pretty loud, shame as they look pretty good. I don't have the LL's on max rpm they are set with a ramp in the bios.


I have some vardars, they dont seem loud to me

At super low RPM's noctua or silent wings are harder to hear, but any background noise at all drowns out the vardars at the speeds i'm running them (~1200 RPM)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 13, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> cyan is the way.
> 
> I like magenta too, but it attracts the mosquitoes lol.


I have a pink profile and a lime green profile too. I'll try setting up a nice looking magenta one. Good call. Since I have UV coolant I wonder if purple would make it glow hmmmm


----------



## FireFox (Feb 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Getting one of these at weekend, not exactly new but it does have a proper Gsync module in it for 1440/144hz


I had one of those bought it in 2014, i really loved that monitor.



If it wasn't because my ex Gf scratched it i would still have it.


I wanted to get another one New/used but they were pricey, i had patience for a few months and got a great deal on an *Asus ROG Swift PG278QR *(250€ )


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 15, 2022)

Picked up a slim A12x15 for a Big Shuriken 3 fan swap that's going into my Lone L5..........as soon as Gigabyte gets done with the board RMA


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 15, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Every time I see something like this, I'm so glad I don't drink coffee...



Somebody's always gotta go get complicated.  In my brief foray into coffee (back with tea now), I did this:





Worked as well as any other method, IMO, and the most complicated part component was an electric kettle.

EDIT:  I thought of better wording


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2022)

Corsair Hydro XD7 pump/distro combo is in. Very quiet even at full speed compared to the cheapo I was using.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Feb 15, 2022)

Just got a simple HDMI switcher/KVM module that works both ways (1 display and 2 devices/2 displays and 1 device)
Pretty neat since I can use my laptop and my PS4 Pro with the single HDMI connection that my new gaming monitor has


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 15, 2022)

This is my declaration and a proof that I am a mature and an experienced buyer, loaded with skills, even when buying from eBay at 2022.
Any sellers think to take advantage of electronics shortage, as an excuse about pricing inflation of used parts, they will be constantly at a loss for them.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 15, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> This is my declaration and a proof that I am a mature and an experienced buyer, loaded with skills, even when buying from eBay at 2022.
> Any sellers think to take advantage of electronics shortage, as an excuse about pricing inflation of used parts, they will be constantly at a loss for them.



they don't care if they have a loss, the government bailed them out with PPP loans they don't have to pay back.  god forbid we bailout people who like to read books at university though


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 15, 2022)

wanted to try out ASRock for a while now.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 15, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> wanted to try out ASRock for a while now.
> View attachment 236759



should be fine, but those fans look super ******* cheap.  again they probably don't care because it cools just as good or close enough to say Noctua's or something that it doesn't matter if you use super cheap plastic.  but still its always bugged me, i mean as much as we pay for gpu's even before covid, like i mean just add on an extra $50 to the price and give some really proper fans.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 15, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> should be fine, but those fans look super ******* cheap.  again they probably don't care because it cools just as good or close enough to say Noctua's or something that it doesn't matter if you use super cheap plastic.  but still its always bugged me, i mean as much as we pay for gpu's even before covid, like i mean just add on an extra $50 to the price and give some really proper fans.


in person the fans look better and less cheap (pretty close to gigabyte Gaming OC Fans)
but the cooler is not that great (or the thermal paste because overclocked the Hotspot sits at over 105°C with 19°C ambient)


----------



## heky (Feb 15, 2022)

Treated myself with a RTX3080Ti and Ryzen 9 5900x. Went for the MSI Suprim X model for the GPU. Its a beast...lol.

Will upload some photos when i have time to take them...between my now almost 9 months old son and work, there is very little time left.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 15, 2022)

heky said:


> Treated myself with a RTX3080Ti and Ryzen 9 5900x. Went for the MSI Suprim X model for the GPU. Its a beast...lol.
> 
> Will upload some photos when i have time to take them...between my now almost 9 months old son and work, there is very little time left.



You're going to love it. The card is such a beast at 1440p/4k.  The cpu is aight too.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 15, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> wanted to try out ASRock for a while now.


I did that too ...  it might be the only hardware of ASRock worth admiring from my side. (highest quality cable from another reputable Taiwanese brand too).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2022)

Picked up an MSI X570 Carbon Max Wifi. Will be my first MSI product in about 10yrs. Expected to be here Friday


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 15, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Picked up an MSI X570 Carbon Max Wifi. Will be my first MSI product in about 10yrs. Expected to be here Friday


That is great board with excellent looks. You can run NVME RAID across the 2nd M2 and PCIe 16 slot. Both are connected to the chipset.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 15, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> That is great board with excellent looks. You can run NVME RAID across the 2nd M2 and PCIe 16 slot. Both are connected to the chipset.


In my personal experience, raid is not something in really interested in now. But a couple PCIe 4.0 nvme's ..... Whew lawd


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 15, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> In my personal experience, raid is not something in really interested in now. But a couple PCIe 4.0 nvme's ..... Whew lawd


I do have a use case for RAID but you could probably do the same with 2 NMVE drives but Epic (if you are a gamer) is stupid because it makes you reinstall your Games if you update your OS. It is a joy seeing (mostly new Games) moving at over 2.9 Gb/s (Rise of the Tomb Raider). Your sentiment will be shown when you try to move Phantasy Star Online (It was a free Game) and lament the max 250 mb/s you have for a 100 GB move. Having said all of the the promise of Direct Storage (kind of implemented on the PS5 already) is one reason I still use RAID. IF only QD32 files could leverage NVME though.


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 15, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> in person the fans look better and less cheap (pretty close to gigabyte Gaming OC Fans)
> but the cooler is not that great (or the thermal paste because overclocked the Hotspot sits at over 105°C with 19°C ambient)


You're disturbingly close to the 112c limit despite very low ambient. What are the other temperatures like (edge, memory, VRM)?


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 15, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> You're disturbingly close to the 112c limit despite very low ambient. What are the other temperatures like (edge, memory, VRM)?


edge sits at around 80, mem is in the low 60s and VRM is between 50-60.
but i have to note that this is overclocked and not stock. the card runs at ~220W and holds 2780Mhz stable so far.

at the stock 185W it sits at 70/85 (Edge/Hotspot)


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 16, 2022)

I wanted a bigger screen for work to watch Netflix on in background, got the galaxy tab s7 FE 12.4" 128gb 6gb ram, 6nm chipset.  was on sale for $415 brand new, less than half price of galaxy s8 tab, has the same screen rez/size (just not OLED), same battery size, and this wifi model literally is only like 4-5 months old...  honestly I can't justify spending $600 more just for OLED and a 2nm-less chip upgrade.

from the youtube reviews I saw, they said this is an excellent screen with deep blacks, and better than most other tft panels in this price range.  honestly its probably fine. i am sad i didn't get OLED, but again, all things considered this was by far the better deal. gets Android 12 in March.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I do have a use case for RAID but you could probably do the same with 2 NMVE drives but Epic (if you are a gamer) is stupid because it makes you reinstall your Games if you update your OS. It is a joy seeing (mostly new Games) moving at over 2.9 Gb/s (Rise of the Tomb Raider). Your sentiment will be shown when you try to move Phantasy Star Online (It was a free Game) and lament the max 250 mb/s you have for a 100 GB move. Having said all of the the promise of Direct Storage (kind of implemented on the PS5 already) is one reason I still use RAID. IF only QD32 files could leverage NVME though.


There are ways to backup your downloaded Epic library. It involves making a copy of Epic's download to location directory to a backup drive then "installing" up to where your chosen game goes up to about 4% then copying the "installled" game's files over to the chosen "installed" library directory.


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 16, 2022)

mah cpu peanut butter paste has arrived. 
Time to apply new paste!


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 16, 2022)

Got this mostly out of curiosity but if my gpu temps go up it will be a really nice paperweight..... Drumroll!!!!! Temps were the same tested for about 2 hours at 100% load.


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 16, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Got this mostly out of curiosity but if my gpu temps go up it will be a really nice paperweight.....
> 
> View attachment 236846



let me know how it goes, because i have been looking to buy the vertical bracket for mine 011D


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 16, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> let me know how it goes, because i have been looking to buy the vertical bracket for mine 011D



If your case is the original non XL my results may not be indictive of what you would see the XL is taller and wider. I will have it installed and tested by this weekend will let you know either way what I think.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 16, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Got this mostly out of curiosity but if my gpu temps go up it will be a really nice paperweight.....
> 
> View attachment 236846



im interested in your results as well, post them back in this thread when you get them, if mods have a problem with it, send them to me, i will battle with the mods as if it were helms gate and 10,000 uruk's were charging me... FOR I WISH TO KNOW THE NUMBERS!!!!


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 16, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> If your case is the original non XL my results may not be indictive of what you would see the XL is taller and wider. I will have it installed and tested by this weekend will let you know either way what I think.



i know our cases are different, but at least i can see how making the vertical affects the temp inside, it shouldnt stray too far off


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 16, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> mah cpu peanut butter paste has arrived.


That is a very fitting analogy. NT-H1 has the exact consistency of somewhat dried out creamy peanut butter.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 16, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Got this mostly out of curiosity but if my gpu temps go up it will be a really nice paperweight..... Drumroll!!!!! Temps were the same tested for about 2 hours at 100% load.
> 
> View attachment 236846
> 
> ...



Nice. Wouls like one, but my fat boy bottom rad says no.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 16, 2022)

Close your eyes, this is advertising . . .
We do have within EU, PC hardware awards organization.
I am in to electronics professionally, I did my own research about Seasonic and their fresh technology,  yes it does worth my positive vote too.

PS: I did steal the picture from Seasonic Facebook page.


----------



## Hyderz (Feb 16, 2022)

Okay I got a few more fans and a second ssd for my desktop and this build will receive no more upgrades


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 16, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> Close your eyes, this is advertising . . .
> We do have within EU, PC hardware awards organization.
> I am in to electronics professionally, I did my own research about Seasonic and their fresh technology,  yes it does worth my positive vote too.
> 
> PS: I did steal the picture from Seasonic Facebook page.


So, you bought this one? I know Seasonic used to be the serious builders choice, but I thought they had fallen out of favor in recent years.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 16, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> So, you bought this one? I know Seasonic used to be the serious builders choice, but I thought they had fallen out of favor in recent years.


I am getting ready to push the trigger in a week or so.  They have warehouse in the Netherlands, along tremendously hassle free to activate RMA ( on Warranty getting an replacement).


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 16, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> I am getting ready to push the trigger in a week or so.  They have warehouse in the Netherlands, along tremendously hassle free to activate RMA ( on Warranty getting an replacement).


nice!! good luck!!!


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 16, 2022)

Not purchases as such, but taken in part exchange in lieu of labour charges for work I did for a customer. A very good deal actually and I haven't seen a new Asrock mobo for quite some time.
I plan to upgrade my wife's PC - she's always the last to get an upgrade, shame on me - from an old AMD FX 4300 in a solid HP Compaq case I cobbled together years ago.
Asrock A320M-HDV and a Sentey 550W PSU.

 
Both are only about three months old, so all I need now is an NVMe, a CPU (either Athlon 3000G or Ryzen 3200G, depending on cost) and a case. Memory already sorted.
It's only for general use, but I'm sure she'll appreciate the difference


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 16, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> (either Athlon 3000G or Ryzen 3200G, depending on cost)


If need be might I suggest R5 3600 if you can get a decent priced gpu (sub $100 GL I know) as an alternative. should come out at about the same price as a 3200G.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 16, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> If need be might I suggest R5 3600 if you can get a decent priced gpu (sub $100 GL I know) as an alternative. should come out at about the same price as a 3200G.


I'm going for an IGPU hence Athlon 3000G or a Ryzen G series because anything GPU related puts me way over budget. Besides, she doesn't need a GPU for her work.
We live in expensive times.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 16, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> So, you bought this one? I know Seasonic used to be the serious builders choice, but I thought they had fallen out of favor in recent years.


For some people yes. Seasonic made some design changes and choices that irritated some people. I don't remember the details but it was a minor thing. Seasonic is still a top notch brand IMPO.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Feb 17, 2022)

Made my own AIO for the Ryzen box from a Barrow DARIDP-30  240   rad/res/pump and an EK Quantum Momentum mono block.


----------



## oobymach (Feb 17, 2022)

Got me a shiny new 5600x for just under $400


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> For some people yes. Seasonic made some design changes and choices that irritated some people. I don't remember the details but it was a minor thing. Seasonic is still a top notch brand IMPO.


As fresher student about Seasonic recent past, I did fall over the details.
Their past revision Prime Ultra   it shown sensitive to current spikes,  when was powering twelve core INTEL CPU along RTX3090, and it was shutdown.
My old CX750 does the same as we speak, but due a rare issue,  over-voltage over current protection circuit, due aged parts lost it factory calibration.
Few resistors are now off tolerance, and the controller receives false alerts = shutdown at just 320W max load.  

Seasonic did not respond if the issue, this is now fixed at Prime TX Titanium, and this made a few people to backfire.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 17, 2022)

A Brita water pitcher...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 17, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Got me a shiny new 5600x for just under $400
> 
> View attachment 236978



Maybe it's your location but $400 seems kinda ridiculous for a 5600X


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 17, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Maybe it's your location but $400 seems kinda ridiculous for a 5600X



@oobymach if you can return it, both canada comps and newegg.ca have it for $350 in stock


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 17, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> @oobymach if you can return it, both canada comps and newegg.ca have it for $350 in stock



Maybe he's included tax and shipping in that case in cad it isn't too bad.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Feb 17, 2022)

hi m8


onemanhitsquad said:


> Made my own AIO for the Ryzen box from a Barrow DARIDP-30  240   rad/res/pump and an EK Quantum Momentum mono block.
> 
> View attachment 236976


hi m8 - is that adin card below te GTX a Thunderbolt card ?

regards


----------



## Palladium (Feb 17, 2022)

5600X for $270 after selling my old 3600 for $150.

Then I finally got around migrating from legacy to UEFI boot which reduced cold boot times from 30 to 18 secs.


----------



## oobymach (Feb 17, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Maybe he's included tax and shipping in that case in cad it isn't too bad.


Yeah here in the great white north they tax us for everything, it was a bit more than buying from newegg but I don't have to wait for shipping.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2022)

Lost sub to thread, missed some pages



JrRacinFan said:


> It's an nVidia control panel setting. Manage 3D Settings -> Global Settings -> DSR Factors. Could then set it for some games as a resolution in their respective display/graphics settings.
> 
> View attachment 236353
> 
> Oh and that monitor is very similarly specc'd to my Giga monitor


This setting adds AA, in a way: it cant make up for giant pixels. I've been playing with it a lot recently - and the new, better setting seems to be 20 series and up only.


You lot remember when I had that EK mystic fog go bad?

I thought, yeah its contamination. The loops been clean for weeks on distilled.
Lets try the last bottle.






Pretty sure i'm a skywalker now





So.... what's some alternatives i can get for cleaning and replacing the EK garbage, for sale in Au?

While not my first choice, these guys seem to have a large enough stock of various brands, unlike the closer ones to me:
PLE Computers


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 17, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Got me a shiny new 5600x for just under $400
> 
> View attachment 236978


samesies!

i got for 346 USD


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 17, 2022)

After 1 month my order from aquatuning arrived. The twats there charged for DHL shipping but it went thru the post office. Aquacomputer is also from Germany and I got my orders in less than a week for the same shipping cost.

For the haul:

I got a an RGBpx to ARGB 5v adapter to connect to my Quadro. Heard great reviews how great the aquacomputer software is.

PCIE slot passthrough with G1/4 inlets. Will try to connect an external 280 rad for better cooling.

PVC twist QDCs. These are light compared to other QDC's I have. I ordered quite a few so I can disconnect the external rad and GPU in case I need to.

I finally have all the parts I need. I just don't have the time to do the rebuild now.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 17, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> My old CX750 does the same as we speak, but due a rare issue,  over-voltage over current protection circuit, due aged parts lost it factory calibration.
> Few resistors are now off tolerance, and the controller receives false alerts = shutdown at just 320W max load.


The first thing I would suspect, are bad caps, especially in CX-series, if you're getting symptoms. They're apparently not good like the TX-series are. Even when no leaking or bulging caps found!


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 17, 2022)

Power supply extension cables. Finally finished sprucing up my build. Wish the 20 cm extension was available though. Only one seller in AliExpress had it and it was out of stock. PCIe cable bends weirdly because too long (30 cm) and not a lot of space anymore.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 17, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> The first thing I would suspect, are bad caps, especially in CX-series, if you're getting symptoms. They're apparently not good like the TX-series are. Even when no leaking or bulging caps found!


When you own a true LCR meter, you do not have to suspect anything.   This PSU was repaired /restored and inspected a year ago.  Then stayed as backup in a carton box for few months, it were activated two months ago.  https://www.ittsb.eu/forum/index.php?topic=1604.0


----------



## xu^ (Feb 17, 2022)

just picked up today, upgraded from a GTX 1070 to a Gigabyte 3060Ti Vision OC V2- just going to give it a week or so before i let the 1070 go, so far no problems and a big performance boost.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 17, 2022)

xu^ said:


> just picked up today, upgraded from a GTX 1070 to a Gigabyte 3060Ti Vision OC V2- just going to give it a week or so before i let the 1070 go, so far no problems and a big performance boost.



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## xu^ (Feb 17, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 17, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Power supply extension cables. Finally finished sprucing up my build. Wish the 20 cm extension was available though. Only one seller in AliExpress had it and it was out of stock. PCIe cable bends weirdly because too long (30 cm) and not a lot of space anymore.
> 
> View attachment 237039View attachment 237040


I like those extensions and will probably get some once I've upgraded my wife's PC, otherwise...
Today I'm expecting tool racks for holding my tech tools 
 

They're all over the place at the mo.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Feb 17, 2022)

Very clean looking system you got there.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> As fresher student about Seasonic recent past, I did fall over the details.
> Their past revision Prime Ultra   it shown sensitive to current spikes,  when was powering twelve core INTEL CPU along RTX3090, and it was shutdown.
> My old CX750 does the same as we speak, but due a rare issue,  over-voltage over current protection circuit, due aged parts lost it factory calibration.
> Few resistors are now off tolerance, and the controller receives false alerts = shutdown at just 320W max load.
> ...


That does not sound familiar. I doubt it was a widespread issue. The problem I was referring too was something having to do with the design of their PSUs, not isolated problems encountered in the field, which could just as easily be power quality problems coming in off the power line.


----------



## maxfly (Feb 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That does not sound familiar. I doubt it was a widespread issue. The problem I was referring too was something having to do with the design of their PSUs, not isolated problems encountered in the field, which could just as easily be power quality problems coming in off the power line.


Its been taken care of. There were some issues with 3080/90s tripping ocp on some seasonic gx/px/tx and prime psus. Usually 750w and 850w units. The ocp protection would trip due to very short, very high voltage spikes when gaming(There are quite a few manufacturers that are, or have been dealing with the same problem). Seasonic was made aware and fixed it. The only way you would have to worry about it is if you were very unlucky and bought a 2 or 3yo unit off the shelf. If your buying from a store that moves a fair amount of stock you shouldn't have anything to worry about. Seasonic wont give you any grief in replacing it if you do run into problems of course.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 17, 2022)

Now, that's the kind I plan to get, I don't need a '3080! Much less a '3090! I don't know if I even would need a '3070. I'm now waiting for months, just to get an RTX 3060 series and if I can't, it more likely will be a RX 6600 series.


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 17, 2022)

Just plunked down for an Nvidia RTX3080ti from BBy.  Comes in 2 days!  Pretty stoked.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Feb 18, 2022)

nope...not that cool!...old Creative Titanium HD


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Power supply extension cables. Finally finished sprucing up my build. Wish the 20 cm extension was available though. Only one seller in AliExpress had it and it was out of stock. PCIe cable bends weirdly because too long (30 cm) and not a lot of space anymore.
> 
> View attachment 237039View attachment 237040


*Concerns of impending fire intensifies*


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 18, 2022)

I have an old Seasonic X-1250 Gold in my 2nd rig, bought it almost a decade back I think (around early 2013 or so), it's seen me through numerous upgrades as well as handle dual GPU CF and SLi setups. It's still purring along powering my i7 3960X @4.25GHz = PC Vega64 Red Devil.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Now, that's the kind I plan to get, I don't need a '3080! Much less a '3090! I don't know if I even would need a '3070. I'm now waiting for months, just to get an RTX 3060 series and if I can't, it more likely will be a RX 6600 series.


Totally with you on it. I've decided I'm waiting another couple weeks before I shop again.


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> *Concerns of impending fire intensifies*


Ehh from my limited research extensions are safe-ish. But my whole system sips under only 300 watts. Extra length might just drop the voltage a little.


Khonjel said:


> View attachment 223767 View attachment 223768
> 
> Finally received my wattmeter. Pleasantly surprised with the results. The value shown is when mining ETH on GPU and XMR on CPU simultaneously. At gaming maximum consumption was 293 Watts. But usually 260 W was average. Tested while playing Witcher 3 at Ultra with unlocked framerate.


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 18, 2022)

Fan-swapped Big Shuriken 3 (big fan, small heatsink) replacing a NH-L12 Ghost S1 (big heatsink, small fan), curious to see how they stack up


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Ehh from my limited research extensions are safe-ish. But my whole system sips under only 300 watts. Extra length might just drop the voltage a little.


mine caught fire on an undervolted 3090

You should be fine, but i'll always, always warn people


----------



## framebuffer (Feb 18, 2022)

couple of Netgear MS510TX-100EUS and one Ubiquiti Usw Aggregation


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That does not sound familiar. I doubt it was a widespread issue. The problem I was referring too was something having to do with the design of their PSUs, not isolated problems encountered in the field, which could just as easily be power quality problems coming in off the power line.


No it was not, a few nut cases run three benchmarks simultaneously, for extreme load of all cores, Seasonic get nervous they could not fight back such an unreasonable testing process.  
They did toss the ball to Nvidia, of what them recommend as best PSU.    https://knowledge.seasonic.com/article/67-psu-recommendations-for-nvidia-ampere
Seasonic past month delivered a 1300W unit to someone on YouTube with extreme mods at 3090.


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 18, 2022)

Well so this happened a bit earlier than I originally planned but for some reason its barely available in my country for like 2 weeks already so I pulled the trigger now just in case.





Back to Intel I go, I blame AMD for leaving the budget market tho my 1600X served me really nicely since 2018 so I'm leaving with nothing but positive memories_. 'well ok I had a bit of memory stability issues but that was kinda normal with first gen Zen and no big deal either just had to run it at 3000 Mhz instead of 3200'_

For now I will use the stock Intel cooler which surprisingly has some weight to it, not gonna touch power limits so it should be fine for gaming purposes. _'at some point I plan to buy a diff cooler, preferably their beefier RH1 Laminar RGB cooler thats boundled with the non K i 9 whenever thats available on our second hand market cause sometimes ppl sell the boxed coolers'_

That S40 Spectrix will be my new system drive, its about time I replace that cheapo WD Green 2.5' 120GB SSD.

Well off to prepare some stuff and then start building the PC, as much as I like the look of my case building in it is kinda ass so this gonna take a while._ 'Next week I will list my old mobo+cpu on the used market as they still fetch some alright cash'_


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 18, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Back to Intel I go,


Since 90s I am one of their exclusive sponsor.
My latest blast is that my newcomer i7 4770, this were never be reviewed (OC dancing blogs) and I made the discovery that it operates all cores at 3.7G with 2400 DDR3.  ( Intel gave to it hidden powers)


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 18, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Well so this happened a bit earlier than I originally planned but for some reason its barely available in my country for like 2 weeks already so I pulled the trigger now just in case.
> 
> View attachment 237126
> 
> ...


i3-12100F FTW 
I love budget builds - and this quad is best bang for the buck ATM. If I weren't on AM4 already, I'd be seriously tempted to get one!


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 18, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Well so this happened a bit earlier than I originally planned but for some reason its barely available in my country for like 2 weeks already so I pulled the trigger now just in case.
> 
> View attachment 237126
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to see the heatsink on that CPU because I've just quoted for a build based around that CPU, but added water cooling just in case.
EDIT:
I found it right here 








						Intel Core i3-12100F Review - 5.2 GHz OC with an Asterisk
					

Core i3-12100F is the most affordable quad-core Alder Lake CPU from Intel. In our review, we test with DDR4 and DDR5 to see whether it has what it takes to build a lean work PC or cost-efficient gaming machine. Thanks to BCLK overclocking, we even managed to overclock it to 5.2 GHz all-core.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 18, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> Since 90s I am one of their exclusive sponsor.
> My latest blast is that my newcomer i7 4770, this were never be reviewed (OC dancing blogs) and I made the discovery that it operates all cores at 3.7G with 2400 DDR3.  ( Intel gave to it hidden powers)



I'm fine with both and actually used AMD CPUs more in the past when I was younger cause they were always the cheaper option where I live, I only ever had a i 3 4160 before this 12100F rest were all AMD.
I just buy whatever is best for my money and fits my budget range and it so happens that currently thats Intel.

Even the second hand R5 3600 is overpriced so I decided to spend a little more and build a new platform that will last me another 4 years at least if not more. _'Used my AM4  B350 since 2018'_



QuietBob said:


> i3-12100F FTW
> I love budget builds - and this quad is best bang for the buck ATM. If I weren't on AM4 already, I'd be seriously tempted to get one!



Yup I'm also more of a budget build person and this was just too good to pass on and I needed something with better IPC/single thread and this does just that.
In any case if it ever becomes too dated for my needs I will just replace it with a i 5 or something but since I aint pushing high frames or competitive gaming it should last me a good while.




Splinterdog said:


> I'd be interested to see the heatsink on that CPU because I've just quoted for a build based around that CPU, but added water cooling just in case.
> EDIT:
> I found it right here
> 
> ...



Water cooling sounds kinda overkill for this CPU imo, unless they do it for aesthetics like I wanted to in the past with an AIO. _'I still want to'_

I guess a ~30-50$ tower cooler would be a decent option, stock cooler gets the job done tho I also think of it as a temporary solution for now.
Only managed to do some brief testing with a few game so far and it seems to hover between 55-65 celsius with my 75 FPS cap in place, also depends on the game ofc.

Its definitely an upgrade vs the previous stock Intel coolers _'at least the one that came with my 4160 years ago'_.

O ye and the push pin method for installing the cooler is just as bad as I remembered, yeh no I would rather install a brick sized tower cooler than this pin crap. Dunno it just doesn't feel right how those pins work.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 18, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> O ye and the push pin method for installing the cooler is just as bad as I remembered, yeh no I would rather install a brick sized tower cooler than this pin crap. Dunno it just doesn't feel right how those pins work.



They're much better than they used to be.  Or maybe I just got used to it.  But installing my first 775 cooler (and CPU for that matter) was a nerve-wracking experience.  "Why is it making all these creaking and cracking sounds?!?"


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 18, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> Totally with you on it. I've decided I'm waiting another couple weeks before I shop again.


It will be much longer than just some weeks, just for a GeForce RTX 3060-series or a Radeon RX 6600 series. At this point, an RTX 3090 is about as exotic as a Bugatti Chiron!


----------



## Sithaer (Feb 18, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> They're much better than they used to be.  Or maybe I just got used to it.  But installing my first 775 cooler (and CPU for that matter) was a nerve-wracking experience.  "Why is it making all these creaking and cracking sounds?!?"



Aye thats pretty much what I experienced with this and I had to use more force than I'm comfortable with when dealing with hardware.
Even checked the back side of the mobo after I installed it and I was worried it broke something.

I'm not used to installing stock Intel coolers, last time I had to was years ago.


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 18, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Only managed to do some brief testing with a few game so far


Be sure to throw some benchmarks at it and please share the results in the benchmarking subforum! I believe many people here would like to see them.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 18, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I'm not used to installing stock Intel coolers, last time I had to was years ago.


Its the same old push pin design....


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 18, 2022)

"to Intel, I go!" -> Sounds like something I would say in 2008, because they were easy to get at that time.



JrRacinFan said:


> Its the same old push pin design....


Even back in the socket 775 times, you can find a screw-on-with-a-back-mount-heatsink.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Even back in the socket 775 times, you can find a screw-on-with-a-back-mount-heatsink.


LOL ... 
Im about to reveal my age. Ive seen them and loved those, been building PC's since the late 1900's HAH


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 19, 2022)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL ...
> Im about to reveal my age. Ive seen them and loved those, been building PC's since the late 1900's HAH


Back in the early-2010s, I stopped using push-pin heatsinks! I would mostly get them from OEM builds!


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 19, 2022)

And it arrived a day early.  Hustled up to BBy over lunch and now I am gaming my ars off.  This thing is for real.  It better be too, as I am short a kidney now...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 19, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> And it arrived a day early.  Hustled up to BBy over lunch and now I am gaming my ars off.  This thing is for real.  It better be too, as I am short a kidney now...


That would probably only happen in a dream during a good sleep, then I wake up and know that I'm lucky to have a GTX 1660 Super. Thus, I wish it would honestly happen with an RTX 3060 series or an RX 6600 series. But, Best Buy apparently now has them also behind subscription walls! Nvidia Geforce RTX 30 Cards Behind Best Buy Paywall - YouTube

(Totaltech)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> And it arrived a day early.  Hustled up to BBy over lunch and now I am gaming my ars off.  This thing is for real.  It better be too, as I am short a kidney now...


ROFL I love the added dramatics of the seat belt! Happy gaming!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2022)

So a kid walks into my shop today wanting to sell a PC that he's been using for a few years...




Normally, we don't take buy systems that old, but I was intrigued by the reason he wanted to sell it, to help his mom fix her car. To be fair, it's not a bad little system. He wanted $200. But he was willing to take $150, which is WAY more than it's worth. I was really impressed by his level of knowledge and asked him if he'd like to do some work for me sorting through systems & electronics we take in from off-lease purchasing and e-waste recycling. He was excited. Had him show me what he could do for an hour or so with some of the stuff we'd taken in. He's handy with a soldering iron as well! Called his mom to verify he was at least 14(minimum working age for minors here). She had no idea he was selling his computer to help her with the car. She was even happier to hear that I was willing to give him work a couple days a week after school. I told him that he could work for inventory as well so he could put together a newer system for himself soon.

Decided to bring this one home and turn it into a RetroXP build. Going to order either a Radeon R7-250 or a GTX750, the newest low-profile GPUs that can both fit into this system AND have XP drivers. Also going to upgrade the E8400 it has to a Q9400 or Q9550. Going to knock the RAM to 4GB because Windows XP and I don't want to fiddle with PAE. So yeah, more to come! I'm going to mirror this post over in the Nostalgia thread: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/post-4706123



RJARRRPCGP said:


> Sounds like something I would say in 2008, because they were easy to get at that time.


And because Core2..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> And it arrived a day early.  Hustled up to BBy over lunch and now I am gaming my ars off.  This thing is for real.  It better be too, as I am short a kidney now...


todays safeword is seatbelt


----------



## jallenlabs (Feb 19, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> That would probably only happen in a dream during a good sleep, then I wake up and know that I'm lucky to have a GTX 1660 Super. Thus, I wish it would honestly happen with an RTX 3060 series or an RX 6600 series. But, Best Buy apparently now has them also behind subscription walls! Nvidia Geforce RTX 30 Cards Behind Best Buy Paywall - YouTube
> 
> (Totaltech)


Yup mine was behind Total Tech... that my wifes cousin paid for, he bought three cards, a 3080, 3080ti and a 3090.  Sold me the Ti for retail.  I hear ya though, its getting ridiculous out there.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So a kid walks into my shop today wanting to sell a PC that he's been using for a few years...
> View attachment 237189
> 
> Normally, we don't take buy systems that old, but I was intrigued by the reason he wanted to sell it, to help his mom fix her car. To be fair, it's not a bad little system. He wanted $200. But he was willing to take $150, which is WAY more than it's worth. I was really impressed by his level of knowledge and asked him if he'd like to do some work for me sorting through systems & electronics we take in from off-lease purchasing and e-waste recycling. He was excited. Had him show me what he could do for an hour or so with some of the stuff we'd taken in. He's handy with a soldering iron as well! Called his mom to verify he was at least 14(minimum working age for minors here). She had no idea he was selling his computer to help her with the car. She was even happier to hear that I was willing to give him work a couple days a week after school. I told him that he could work for inventory as well so he could put together a newer system for himself soon.
> ...


I setup a few of those Core2 Thinkcentre's for clients back in the mid 2010's...  used to get tons of them from Washington state surplus.  Think last one I setup was like 2016ish.  They aren't bad computers at all for browsing and such.  And they are hard as heck to kill (you know, clients can get lets just say, creative some days...)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Sold me the Ti for retail.


Lucky! Enjoy!


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2022)

On that note, I sold my 2080 Super for half msrp to a dev I support.  He sent me this photo of it in his system.  I'm happy for him, but dat stock intel cooler hiding in the background is kinda cringe...



http://imgur.com/j20gnbj


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 19, 2022)

Continuing with my wife's upgrade build, I was going to get a Ryzen 5600G, but in the end bought an Athlon 3000G for the simple reason that I'll need the Athlon in future when I upgrade later.
Besides, for simple office work, an Athlon will suffice, combined with an NVMe and 8GB of memory. I have my doubts about this mobo though, as I took it in part exchange and it had been playing up, but never when I had it in my workshop.
I may well sell it and het an Asus B450 as I prefer Asus over most other brands for numerous reasons, not the least the UEFI and B450 is better suited for a Ryzen 5 upgrade.
The Thermaltake V200 TG case was a real bargain with 500W PSU and rear fan included, not to mention tempered glass.
The Athlon arrives later today, so it may be interesting.


edit
It would have to be Ryzen 3400G.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 19, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> On that note, I sold my 2080 Super for half msrp to a dev I support.  He sent me this photo of it in his system.  I'm happy for him, but dat stock intel cooler hiding in the background is kinda cringe...
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/j20gnbj


developer on an intel that too with a stock cooler??

hmmmmmmm, you should introduce him to TPU


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 19, 2022)

trying to snag this for £50 with a cpu and 3x2gb sticks. Notice he has the sticks in the wrong slots


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 19, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> developer on an intel that too with a stock cooler??
> 
> hmmmmmmm, you should introduce him to TPU


He develops GPU compute shaders for KSP but still...  that CPU needs a serious upgrade to match.  I think he said it's like a 3770 non-k or something weird.  If I let him in here though his wallet will be done, lol.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> trying to snag this for £50 with a cpu and 3x2gb sticks. Notice he has the sticks in the wrong slots
> View attachment 237230


That looks very tasty. What is it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> What is it?


Asus P6T Deluxe. Or did you mean the CPU?


----------



## framebuffer (Feb 19, 2022)

Tigger said:


> trying to snag this for £50 with a cpu and 3x2gb sticks. Notice he has the sticks in the wrong slots
> View attachment 237230



but at least they are the correct amount   
love the P6T DLX, have 2 or 3 of them!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 19, 2022)

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/2tb-seagate-firecuda-530-m2-2280-pcie-40-x4-nvme-ssd-3d-tlc-7300mb-s-read-6900mb-s-1m-1m-iops?gclid=CjwKCAiAx8KQBhAGEiwAD3EiPyL1UO5UmUodtiBo64LA6JAYWFk5MHFeb71aiRhz5eNrTW6FxG1ipBoCN0EQAvD_BwE
		


Just got one of these for my main rig, first pciex4 thing I have purchased , except now I will have to swap my 5600G for the 3800X again too.

No biggy the 5600G did better single core speeds though.

I also free up 3x1Tb silicon power nvme for a raid 0 in the new server pc, I'm thinking steam game store , totes OT but I already have them.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 19, 2022)

Recently I purchased the following:

Samsung HW-Q600A 3.1.2ch Soundbar £160 after cashback
Crucial P5 1TB Nvme £82
Lian Li Lancool 2 Mesh C Snow White £98


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Recently I purchased the following:
> 
> Samsung HW-Q600A 3.1.2ch Soundbar £160 after cashback
> Crucial P5 1TB Nvme £82
> ...


GREEN LEDs! Don't see that very often!


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 20, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> He develops GPU compute shaders for KSP but still...  that CPU needs a serious upgrade to match.  I think he said it's like a 3770 non-k or something weird.  If I let him in here though his wallet will be done, lol.


that explains why we get so many kraken attacks in KSP lol.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 20, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> that explains why we get so many kraken attacks in KSP lol.


No.  That's completely on the original devs, frankly.  KSP is like a "my first Unity" project retrofitted to insanity lol.

The game literally started as a "how high can you jump?" type clone...

My dev in question is a modder and actually insanely competent.  He makes the scatterer and EVE mods.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 20, 2022)

The guy messaged me about the P6T DLX, he still has it, will try and snag it today. Don't know what CPU is in it, i will take pot luck


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 20, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> No.  That's completely on the original devs, frankly.  KSP is like a "my first Unity" project retrofitted to insanity lol.
> 
> The game literally started as a "how high can you jump?" type clone...
> 
> My dev in question is a modder and actually insanely competent.  He makes the scatterer and EVE mods.




damnnn nice... he is a good guy then. those mods are really nice!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 20, 2022)

Tigger said:


> The guy messaged me about the P6T DLX, he still has it, will try and snag it today. Don't know what CPU is in it, i will take pot luck



Good choice.  Procs are plentiful; boards are rare.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 21, 2022)

this was finally in stock.

even though i got the 2 fans and the controller already i my previous post here.. i just switched my job got double my previous package and am not good with money management lmao.
parents are telling me to get married.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

getting this this afty


----------



## Chomiq (Feb 21, 2022)

I know what I haven't purchased. There was a sweet deal on 14TB WD Essential drives at Amazon.de - €199.99 down from €364. Now it's €260. It's not like I need it THAT much but still...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I know what I haven't purchased. There was a sweet deal on 14TB WD Essential drives at Amazon.de - €199.99 down from €364. Now it's €260. It's not like I need it THAT much but still...



Aren't USB drives too slow? i have only a 4tb and sending large capacity to it takes ages. Maybe i need a C type external but then it is still down to the HDD in it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Aren't USB drives too slow? i have only a 4tb and sending large capacity to it takes ages. Maybe i need a C type external but then it is still down to the HDD in it.


USB 3.0 can max out any mech drive out there, let alone USB 3.2 gen 2 x2 xXx GTX whatever the fu....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Aren't USB drives too slow? i have only a 4tb and sending large capacity to it takes ages. Maybe i need a C type external but then it is still down to the HDD in it.


Depends on the version of USB being used. USB2.0, yes too slow. USB3.0+ is fine though. As Mussels stated, mechanical drives can not saturate the USB3.0+ bus.



Tigger said:


> The guy messaged me about the P6T DLX, he still has it, will try and snag it today. Don't know what CPU is in it, i will take pot luck


BTW, did you get it?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2022)

Using my portable NVME drive, my *worst* USB 3.0 ports can still manage  350-400MB/s sustained - the best (2x2) manages around 950MB/s

Even the best mechs are still around the 200MB/s mark, in perfect conditions


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Depends on the version of USB being used. USB2.0, yes too slow. USB3.0+ is fine though. As Mussels stated, mechanical drives can not saturate the USB3.0+ bus.
> 
> 
> BTW, did you get it?



Not yet, he takes 2 days to reply the fuckwit. Hope he even still has it. Messaged about the DAC today, got it today, some people......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 22, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Not yet, he takes 2 days to reply the fuckwit. Hope he even still has it. Messaged about the DAC today, got it today, some people......


Some people are busy. Don't be too disappointed.


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 22, 2022)

just add another 4Tb seagate for my pc   




i know it's USB 2 interface but just for backup and the price is right, so why not


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 22, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> just add another 4Tb seagate for my pc
> View attachment 237561
> 
> i know it's USB 2 interface but just for backup and the price is right, so why not
> View attachment 237562



My external 4tb is USB 2 but like yours its only for storing stuff on so don't matter.


----------



## de.das.dude (Feb 22, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> View attachment 237415
> 
> this was finally in stock.
> 
> ...



amazon india seems to have gone to shit.

they sent me a package with a fan, a strip and the controller missing.
Then the replacer refused to take it back.

now i need to chase up customer service for getting my money back, even though i filed the replacement request within 15 mins of delivery. amazon fulfilled my ass.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
Picked up a couple air coolers from amazon warehouse 2nd life nice and cheap only the boxes are muffed a bit
Got some new bulk 223 rem's cheap to but not as tech as the coolers I'm guessing


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Picked up a couple air coolers from amazon warehouse 2nd life nice and cheap only the boxes are muffed a bit
> Got some new bulk 223 rem's cheap to but not as tech as the coolers I'm guessing



D15 yummy


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 23, 2022)

Man, all this talk about external storage, I have literally a dozen or more external storage solutions, using USB 3.x, including a USB-C 256GB WD SSD which is my fastest external drive. I have a Probox fitted with 4x 6TB of 'critical data'  as well as a WD My Book Duo with 20TB of storage goodness (also containing massive amount of 'critical data'  ), in addition to various 2.5" storage solutions. I have not even mentioned the various 2TB to 4TB to 6TB bare drives that I've used on my Oricco docking station.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 23, 2022)

I had credit at a vendor, and was getting a Price Match on a WD Black SN850 1Tb, but while they were screwing around, they went out of stock, and aren't sure when they'll be back in. So, before my credits expire, I grabbed a Samsung 980 Pro 1Tb. Shows about as well rated as the WD, both have a 5-year, so I'm hopeful


----------



## heky (Feb 23, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I had credit at a vendor, and was getting a Price Match on a WD Black SN850 1Tb, but while they were screwing around, they went out of stock, and aren't sure when they'll be back in. So, before my credits expire, I grabbed a Samsung 980 Pro 1Tb. Shows about as well rated as the WD, both have a 5-year, so I'm hopeful


I would say it's an even better choice! Samsung makes their own Controllers and Flash chips, WD do not.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah 980 drivers are getting better too.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 23, 2022)

heky said:


> I would say it's an even better choice! Samsung makes their own Controllers and Flash chips, WD do not.





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah 980 drivers are getting better too.


I'm hopeful   I don't do anything that needs the cutting edge of an extra few microseconds, but since I won't be changing much on the system for literally years, I prefer to have the best I can manage at the time


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I'm hopeful  I don't do anything that needs the cutting edge of an extra few microseconds, but since I won't be changing much on the system for literally years, I prefer to have the best I can manage at the time


Hi,
Lots of reports the speeds were tanking on large file moves on early release think some on TPU were posted 
Not to many people do this though most just write on them and enjoy


----------



## khemist (Feb 23, 2022)

Convoy M21F.


----------



## looniam (Feb 23, 2022)

heky said:


> I would say it's an even better choice! Samsung makes their own Controllers and Flash chips, WD do not.


actually since they bought sandisk, they do.


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Using my portable NVME drive, my *worst* USB 3.0 ports can still manage  350-400MB/s sustained - the best (2x2) manages around 950MB/s
> 
> Even the best mechs are still around the 200MB/s mark, in perfect conditions







I recently got this to use my extra Samsung 960 256 as an external drive. The thing about these external drives is their USB cables are finicky. I got the Strix Arion lite which did not come with a USB C to A adapter. When using the USB C to C cable and connect it to the back of my mobo - I get around 1000MB/s. When I use a different cable it varies from 50MB/s to around 500MB/s depending on the cable I use.

Also RGB so IGN 10/10


----------



## Frick (Feb 23, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Every time I see something like this, I'm so glad I don't drink coffee...



That's like saying "I'm so glad I don't play games" when looking at a PC with a Threadripper CPU and three RTX 3090's. Or "I'm glad I don't drive" when attending a Fomula 1 race. That's not "drinking coffee", that's being a enthusiast/elitist/wanker (depening on who you ask).


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 23, 2022)

Frick said:


> That's like saying "I'm so glad I don't play games" when looking at a PC with a Threadripper CPU and three RTX 3090's. Or "I'm glad I don't drive" when attending a Fomula 1 race. That's not "drinking coffee", that's being a enthusiast/elitist/wanker (depening on who you ask).


Oh, I was more looking at the space it takes up on the kitchen counter. 
My sambo drinks coffee, but she has a moka pot that doesn't take up too much space.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 23, 2022)

Got the board. Has 3 sticks of corsair dominator DDR3 1600 in it, and a i7 920 in it.






Cas 8 ram  is this ram any good?


----------



## QuietBob (Feb 23, 2022)

Picked up this monstrosity:



The fan design is quirky. They feel heavy and look capable, and the fan bracket has integrated rubber pads. A pair of spare clips is included, as well as two low speed adapters. It's also good to see a magnetic tip screwdriver and a sizable syringe of thermal paste in the bundle. These will definitely come in handy. And although I am not one for trinkets, the complimentary case badge/key tag is thick and well made:



The overall build quality is very good, my only gripe is that the mounting backplate isn't metal. I've never seen cooler mounting hardware made of plastic. I've included a standard 120mm fan for comparison:



Now all I need is a 5800X3D to pair it with. Do your worst AMD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Cas 8 ram is this ram any good?


Sure is. Those are solid timings.



Tigger said:


> and a i7 920 in it.


Defininately get yourself a Xeon 6core. X5675, X5680 and W3680 are all excellent choices. With the W3680, you can bump the multi as it's unlocked. If you want to do some bclk overclocking, an X5650 or X5660 would do well also.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sure is. Those are solid timings.
> 
> 
> Defininately get yourself a Xeon 6core. X5675, X5680 and W3680 are all excellent choices. With the W3680, you can bump the multi as it's unlocked. If you want to do some bclk overclocking, an X5650 or X5660 would do well also.



I'll have a look on flea bay.

Edit

X5675 is £12 
X5680 is £25 

What's the difference?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'll have a look on flea bay.
> 
> Edit
> 
> ...


X5675 = 3ghz
X5680 = 3.33ghz
Otherwise identical specs.

While it's twice the price, it's only 25. Did you find any W3680's? Same as the X5680, but unlocked.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> X5675 = 3ghz
> X5680 = 3.33ghz
> Otherwise identical specs.
> 
> While it's twice the price, it's only 25. Did you find any W3680's? Same as the X5680, but unlocked.



About 30 quid

I'll see if i can nab a 3680 this week


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> About 30 quid


If you want to multiplier OC, it's worth it. If you want to bclk OC, an X5675, X5660 or X5650 might be a better choice, though in reality, the W3680 can easily do bclk and multi OCing so it's really up to you what you want to do.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you want to multiplier OC, it's worth it. If you want to bclk OC, an X5675, X5660 or X5650 might be a better choice, though in reality, the W3680 can easily do bclk and multi OCing so it's really up to you what you want to do.



It's only £30 i may as well nab the W3680

Be a good old board to play with. I have a spare 280mm rad and pump/tank too  just need a CPU block


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It's only £30 i may as well nab the W3680


While Silicon Lottery is always a thing, the W3680s were well binned and as such, you are very likely to get one that will give you smooth sailing tweaking and tinkering.


----------



## Muck Muster (Feb 23, 2022)

de.das.dude said:


> developer on an intel that too with a stock cooler??
> 
> hmmmmmmm, you should introduce him to TPU


That's the final destiny of your 2080 super. Well, he can join me as we run down the street on fire.. .


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 24, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It's only £30 i may as well nab the W3680
> 
> Be a good old board to play with. I have a spare 280mm rad and pump/tank too  just need a CPU block


My suspicion is that with X58 especially, the year of the chip and Xeon vs i7 denotes the silicon quality far more severely than the actual SKU. I have a i7-980X (2010 mfg date) that just barely holds 4.4GHz @ 1.4v. But also a couple of Xeon X5675's (sister CPUs mfg in 2012), both of which will do 4.5GHz+ stable (one does 4.5GHz @ 1.375v). Then I have a Xeon W3680 that tops out around the same as the 980X, also mfg 2010. My theory is that with Intel 32nm being so damn new in 2010, there were major silicon quality strides to be made. And as for the unlocked multiplier, it doesn't matter too much, I have two ASUS X58 boards and they both can do 220MHz+ BCLK. So honestly, it may make more sense to buy two X5675's preferably made in late 2011 or 2012 and do some binning  that way you also have one you can throw voltages at and not really care... just my 2c.

That P6T is a very nice board, I was looking at one of those not too long ago. I think that was one of the last motherboards to have an Analog Devices audio codec. And also looks like some nice RAM, wonder what IC's lay beneath!

~

Speaking of RAM, with DDR4 production winding down and my go-to brand going away (Ballistix ), I decided to pick up a couple 16GB kits:







Spec'd for 3000MHz CL15, happy to get SR 8Gbit rev.E on an A2 PCB (according to Thaiphoon) 







Then of course a kit of BZ's recommended cheap high-bin overclocking Sammy B-die from Patriot, this is spec'd for 4400MHz CL19. I only have Ryzen DDR4 systems but I think I can still find those tight timings 







Now this one isn't DDR4 of course, I found that Patriot still sells brand new DDR3 for about the same as a used equivalent kit in the USA. I was pretty curious so I bit, and what shocked me the most is that these were manufactured 2nd wk/2022, more recently than the other two kits (both early-mid 2021). This one is 1866MHz CL10. Unfortunately no Thaiphoon IC readout, but I think at this point it's gotta be Samsung or Hynix? I reckon current production DDR3 is either total garbage since there isn't a high demand for high-performance kits, or it's great because everything has matured massively. I have no idea which way things have gone, time to try and find out!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It's only £30 i may as well nab the W3680
> 
> Be a good old board to play with. I have a spare 280mm rad and pump/tank too  just need a CPU block


I would look for a i7 970 for a good price.  I had a couple back in the day and found they easily overclocked to 4.2 GHz.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> My suspicion is that with X58 especially, the year of the chip and Xeon vs i7 denotes the silicon quality far more severely than the actual SKU. I have a i7-980X (2010 mfg date) that just barely holds 4.4GHz @ 1.4v. But also a couple of Xeon X5675's (sister CPUs mfg in 2012), both of which will do 4.5GHz+ stable (one does 4.5GHz @ 1.375v). Then I have a Xeon W3680 that tops out around the same as the 980X, also mfg 2010. My theory is that with Intel 32nm being so damn new in 2010, there were major silicon quality strides to be made. And as for the unlocked multiplier, it doesn't matter too much, I have two ASUS X58 boards and they both can do 220MHz+ BCLK. So honestly, it may make more sense to buy two X5675's preferably made in late 2011 or 2012 and do some binning  that way you also have one you can throw voltages at and not really care... just my 2c.
> 
> 
> ~
> ...


The Viper Steel 4400 CL19 will do 3800/CL14 x 4, at least @jesdals do that on a GB Master with a 5950X.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 24, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> My suspicion is that with X58 especially, the year of the chip and Xeon vs i7 denotes the silicon quality far more severely than the actual SKU. I have a i7-980X (2010 mfg date) that just barely holds 4.4GHz @ 1.4v. But also a couple of Xeon X5675's (sister CPUs mfg in 2012), both of which will do 4.5GHz+ stable (one does 4.5GHz @ 1.375v). Then I have a Xeon W3680 that tops out around the same as the 980X, also mfg 2010. My theory is that with Intel 32nm being so damn new in 2010, there were major silicon quality strides to be made. And as for the unlocked multiplier, it doesn't matter too much, I have two ASUS X58 boards and they both can do 220MHz+ BCLK. So honestly, it may make more sense to buy two X5675's preferably made in late 2011 or 2012 and do some binning  that way you also have one you can throw voltages at and not really care... just my 2c.
> 
> That P6T is a very nice board, I was looking at one of those not too long ago. I think that was one of the last motherboards to have an Analog Devices audio codec. And also looks like some nice RAM, wonder what IC's lay beneath!
> 
> ...



Any way to tell the manufacture date by looking at the chip?


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 24, 2022)

An used Arctic Accelero Mono Plus for my Dell 1660 Super. https://www.arctic.de/en/Accelero-Mono-Plus/DCACO-V430001-BL





With the stock cooler, piece of trash really reaches over 100° on VRAM (pic is showing 95° on the opposite side of the PCB), so a cooler that allows for VRAM heatsinks was needed, and I refuse to use an AIO on a 1660S.
Temps went from 85 to 50, and I don't have a FLIR to test right now, but at least all VRAM chips and VRM have their own heatsinks now, with plenty of airflow.


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 24, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Any way to tell the manufacture date by looking at the chip?


Yes, and for your reference and anyone else's I'll include AMD's date decode as well.



 My two Xeon X5670's. The date code is found within the serial number, in this case *3212B730*. The first digit denotes where the chip was made, although Intel and AMD usually list this in print on the chip as well. The second digit is the year, and the third & fourth digits are the week. In this case, production date is week 12 of 2012 for both CPUs.




This one of my Phenom II 960T's, its date code is the last cluster on the line below the part number (in this case, *1144*APM). So week 44 of 2011. APM as far as I know serves the same purpose as the first digit on Intel CPU serial numbers, it's the factory/country the chip was made.

If you want to be most certain of what precise chip you're buying, try single CPUs sold by a private seller on eBay. IMO your best bet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 24, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It's only £30 i may as well nab the W3680
> 
> Be a good old board to play with. I have a spare 280mm rad and pump/tank too  just need a CPU block


Oh, forgot to mention, and I suspect you likely already thought about this but it's worth saying, make sure you have the latest BIOS for that board so you have all the proper CPU microcode.



HammerON said:


> I would look for a i7 970 for a good price.  I had a couple back in the day and found they easily overclocked to 4.2 GHz.


While a good idea if a good deal can be had, the 1366 i7's tend to be much more expensive than the Xeons, at least stateside..



MachineLearning said:


> The date code is found within the serial number, in this case *3212B730*. The first digit denotes where the chip was made, although Intel and AMD usually list this in print on the chip as well. The second digit is the year, and the third & fourth digits are the week. In this case, production date is week 12 of 2012 for both CPUs.


Hmm, learn something new everyday. I didn't know this, or a least had forgotten.


----------



## MachineLearning (Feb 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, forgot to mention, and I suspect you likely already thought about this but it's worth saying, make sure you have the latest BIOS for that board so you have all the proper CPU microcode.
> 
> 
> While a good idea if a good deal can be had, the 1366 i7's tend to be much more expensive than the Xeons, at least stateside..
> ...


100% agree on those first two points. @Tigger if you're comfortable using a modded BIOS (albeit tested, and generally regarded as safe) make sure you check out Regeneration's Spectre/Meltdown patched Xeon BIOSes. I use them, no issues whatsoever personally and you may validate protection in windows with the program InSpectre.

As for the Xeon vs i7 debate, it's really no contest in my eyes, Xeons are always the way to go unless you need an i7 to flash a modded Xeon BIOS.  They're binned higher, most likely from a server environment so were never overclocked / overvolted in their life. It's as close as you can get in my eyes to a brand new chip, often with perfect IHS because they've been installed once, and for much lower price than i7 equivalents as you say...

Date codes have always fascinated me and I tend to look for them on every product, the production of things and the path they take to my hands is a focus. Consider looking at tech reviewer's chips as new CPUs come out, you can try and tell if everyone got the same couple batches, and also guess when Intel/AMD started making them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 24, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Yes, and for your reference and anyone else's I'll include AMD's date decode as well.
> 
> View attachment 237761 My two Xeon X5670's. The date code is found within the serial number, in this case *3212B730*. The first digit denotes where the chip was made, although Intel and AMD usually list this in print on the chip as well. The second digit is the year, and the third & fourth digits are the week. In this case, production date is week 12 of 2012 for both CPUs.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Been looking at a few xenons on flea bay so i can check the date codes now and get the best ones.

Some are really funny. £15 for CPU +£128 for postage from the US


----------



## jesdals (Feb 24, 2022)

> .





mstenholm said:


> The Viper Steel 4400 CL19 will do 3800/CL14 x 4, at least @jesdals do that on a GB Master with a 5950X.


With 1.52 mem voltage on both Gigabyte x570 Master and MSI B450 Tomahawk and Mortar, as well as Asus board


----------



## heky (Feb 24, 2022)

jesdals said:


> With 1.52 mem voltage on both Gigabyte x570 Master and MSI B450 Tomahawk and Mortar, as well as Asus board


Care to share the complete timings with subs and all voltages. Have the same sticks as yours, but am currently going easy on them. 3800 CL16, @1.38v


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 25, 2022)

Still patiently waiting on that Gigabyte RMA......but for real, don't need that much stuff to make a decent computer these days


----------



## puma99dk| (Feb 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Still patiently waiting on that Gigabyte RMA......but for real, don't need that much stuff to make a decent computer these days
> 
> View attachment 237852



I hope Gigabyte RMA treats you well and get another replacement to you soon @tabascosauz


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Still patiently waiting on that Gigabyte RMA......but for real, don't need that much stuff to make a decent computer these days
> 
> View attachment 237852


That power supply alone would've wowed me. At first I thought since it's just 200W maybe that's the only circuitry. But looks like there's another AC-DC part that's needed. At almost $140 combined, why not Silverstone FX500? It's a flex psu and 500 watts to boot. And it's $150 on Amazon.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2022)

Got me a touch to turn on lamp for my desktop, did need one.



Also, these, as i am making a Linear power supply for my USB DAC, want to see if it will actually be better than with the wall wart.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Got me a touch to turn on lamp for my desktop, did need one.
> View attachment 237883


I used to have those speakers, they sound alright but are terrible dust magnets.



GerKNG said:


> View attachment 237894


You got a free cardboard box down the local computer store?


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 25, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> You got a free cardboard box down the local computer store?


 no due to limited space on my desk i replace my meshify S2 with something more compact.
just finished the build 20 minutes ago


----------



## freeagent (Feb 25, 2022)

I ran an X5690 ES for a long time. It clocked very well MHz wise. I have a few sets of really good DDR3 still.. you were asking if C8 was good? Its ok. You would have to play with them to see what they do. If you are looking still, try to find a W series chip, preferably a higher binned hexacore. You will have access to memory dividers that you do not get on X series Xeons. The X chips are very boring for memory clocking, but they still rip when you wind them up.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2022)

Right unfortunately the p6t deluxe was a piece of shit, shame i never examined it better. Lesson learned not to buy second hand boards of some twat on facebook. The board will only power up without the EATX 8 pin connected, it had some bent pins which i sorted, the socket has a broken screw on the metal backplate, it has some "stains" on the back. obviously he has blocked me.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> The board will only power up without the EATX 8 pin connected


Pretty sure that's by design.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Pretty sure that's by design.



If i connect the 8 pin Eatx power above the cpu socket it will not boot the psu trips, with it unplugged it boots, don't know if it posts as no gpu yet.

The PSU is known good tx750m


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Right unfortunately the p6t deluxe was a piece of shit, shame i never examined it better. Lesson learned not to buy second hand boards of some twat on facebook. The board will only power up without the EATX 8 pin connected, it had some bent pins which i sorted, the socket has a broken screw on the metal backplate, it has some "stains" on the back. obviously he has blocked me.
> View attachment 237901View attachment 237902


The stains don't mean anything, that could be from the production. Seen that on a lot of boards and it doesn't cause any problems.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 25, 2022)

It will not boot and psu trips with the 4/8pin Eatx12v power plug connected, so is obviously fubar

It boots without the 4/8pin Eatx12v power plug connected so obviously fubar


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 25, 2022)

I dont want hyperthreading but i need to took it if i want or not.

Yeah then lets go:
I5 10400F 126€ (ill disable HT  )
H410 Board 46€
8GB DDR4 29€
----------------
201€


Yeah i would take first the 12100F but no its way to expensive atm,
12100F 106€ tray
H610 94€
8GB same for 29€
--------------------
229€ for 4 cores + 15€ ill need a new cooler too


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 25, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> That power supply alone would've wowed me. At first I thought since it's just 200W maybe that's the only circuitry. But looks like there's another AC-DC part that's needed. At almost $140 combined, why not Silverstone FX500? It's a flex psu and 500 watts to boot. And it's $150 on Amazon.



Yeah I use a Dell brick. Unfortunately my case (L5) only supports external AC-DC, no room or cutout for flexATX/TFX. I know the 200W internal AC-DC you're referring to, I use it in the other HT5 build with another 200W DC-ATX - slightly bigger case.


----------



## toilet pepper (Feb 25, 2022)

Bought me a drawer for my watercooling stuff. I just realized I have enough fittings for a couple of builds.





On another note. Will do the rebuild in a few hours. Which do you think would look nice in the Meshlicious? 10/16mm EKWB ZMT or 10/13mm Norprene?


----------



## kapone32 (Feb 25, 2022)

Picked this up for a upcoming build 






						Alphacool -Schlauch  Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit -Alphacool Hardware/Electronic Grooves.land/Playthek
					

Kaufe Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extension Kit, Schlauch Hardware/Electronic von Alphacool für 24,61 EUR versandkostenfrei. Mehr als 1.150.000 CDs, DVDs, Vinyls, LPs, Games & Technikartikel seit 1991 bei Grooves.land/Playthek kaufen, Kostenlose Lieferung



					www.grooves.land
				




6https://www.grooves.land/alphacool-eisbaer-gpx-extension-set-schlauch-alphacool-pZZa1-2097760635.html?utm_source=shop&utm_campaign=homepage&utm_medium=last_clicks

With free World Wide shipping and no Customs $45 is pretty sweet for this combo. I love the convenience that these provide.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 25, 2022)

first i read alcohol   
schlauch hmm new game


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 26, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> first i read alcohol
> schlauch hmm new game


glad to see i was not alone reading that 

oh well while i wait for my cyberpunk neon demon girl themed phone case :
Nillkin to the rescue ... nice one thick and sturdy (impossible to flex like a silicone case) and with a camera module protection (or privacy protection? naaaahhhh selfie cam is not "protected" hehehe)


need it cheap and efficient? IcyBox has it covered!
i bought a 50chf seagate Barracuda 2tb to replace one of my 1tb Toshiba DC01ACA100 and then got a IcyBox IB-AC705-6G USB 3.0 enclosure for 7chf, hell yeah combined price ... around the price of one of those 2 DC01ACA100 back when i bought them   it even has 6 slots for uSD cards convertible to 6 SD cards by removing the foam (no idea about the right side slot tho  )

oh, and it came bundled with the extra power supply in case it's needed (aka: with 3.5" need it, with SSD and 2.5" works without) and the Sata to USB adapter is, ofc, usable without the enclosure.



Spoiler: well it came from the same shop as the phone case but ... nope not a phone case)



still looks great!





edit: well after the Eldris i had to get a Morakniv Robust, who's making a feature appearance in the background  (and robust it is! damn awesome for a 15chf knife... ) next ... maybe a Mora No.711, since i intend to gift the Robust to my father.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 26, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It will not boot and psu trips with the 4/8pin Eatx12v power plug connected, so is obviously fubar
> 
> It boots without the 4/8pin Eatx12v power plug connected so obviously fubar


That screams a short circuit! Often because of a shorted MOSFET or whatever for the CPU circuit. Unless it's a short from that stuff on the back that looks like possibly mouse or rat urine!
Was that really a botched soldering job? It reminds me of flux, but not sure!


----------



## toastem2004 (Feb 26, 2022)

Been scratching my "upgrade" itches with some non-video card purchases.  After giving in and getting MS flight Sim 2020 to replace my aging 2002 version; my 500GB nvme quickly showed its space limitations. (it only has Windows 11, office 2019, firefox browser and Forza 3 on it)  Hoping that I can clone this over easily, would hate to have redo my install.  Thankfully my 1TB SSD holds all my other crap.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 26, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> That screams a short circuit!


That's what I was thinking. 

@Tigger 
I think that board needs cleaning with some 90%+ IPA and then examined for problems. If you're willing to do the work, you might be able to fix it up.


----------



## jesdals (Feb 26, 2022)

heky said:


> Care to share the complete timings with subs and all voltages. Have the same sticks as yours, but am currently going easy on them. 3800 CL16, @1.38v


You can see settings here - do note that there is difference between motherboards and brands - https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/aorus-x570-master.257392/page-20


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 26, 2022)

toastem2004 said:


> Been scratching my "upgrade" itches with some non-video card purchases.  After giving in and getting MS flight Sim 2020 to replace my aging 2002 version; my 500GB nvme quickly showed its space limitations. (it only has Windows 11, office 2019, firefox browser and Forza 3 on it)  Hoping that I can clone this over easily, would hate to have redo my install.  Thankfully my 1TB SSD holds all my other crap.


personally, I still swear by Terabyte's Image for Windows. They have a trial, works fine for a 1:1 copy. Just used it two days ago to image my 500Gb to the new 1Tb, no issues.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 26, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> That screams a short circuit! Often because of a shorted MOSFET or whatever for the CPU circuit. Unless it's a short from that stuff on the back that looks like possibly mouse or rat urine!
> Was that really a botched soldering job? It reminds me of flux, but not sure!


It's quite an old board, they tend to look like that and it might very well be flux that wasn't cleaned properly at the factory. 
Never know that to cause an issue though and it's nigh on impossible to clean.
Could be a dead cap or something as well.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 26, 2022)

Needed a new controller and bought a new SSD to use as external backup.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 26, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Needed a new controller and bought a new SSD to use as external backup.
> 
> View attachment 238028View attachment 238029View attachment 238030



I just got a new S/X pad new, these (xbox) are the best pads for windows. I'm using mine connected to my onboard BT. It's great for my switch EMU.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2022)

Picked up a pair of rgb ram heatspreaders for my "plain janes", got those installed already and a corsair commander xt with an accompanying corsair to argb adapter cable.  Havent installed that yet tho.


----------



## RealKGB (Feb 26, 2022)

iPhone 5C case, for the iPhone Xr mini


Spoiler



no pictures because I forgot to take pictures before putting my Xr mini in it and I can't take the Xr mini out
and the 4S hasn't charged yet


Somewhat damaged iPhone 4S on iOS 9.2. JailbreakMe v4 + BetterHomeDepot time! Yes yes I know iOS 9 is slow on A5 chips, but I have a Mini 1. This is because I found a 4S on 9.2 and I wanted to get it, fix it, resell it for more.


Spoiler


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 27, 2022)

Having switched to Noctua fans throughout my system, and being a complete silence freak, I found that my old EVGA 750 B3 was way too loud. I tried ECO mode, and it was great until the fan would ramp way up once I hit the power/thermal threshold.

So I upgraded...










...to a Corsair RM850x.

It seems people lean both ways about how loud or quiet this PSU is. Looking at reviews, it seems like it's quieter than the B3 in most situations.

As of writing this, I haven't gotten the fan to spin up at all, so it looks like its semi-passive mode is much better than the B3, which would ramp the fan way up after being silent for a while. Maybe the 80+ Gold rating means it'll run cooler than the B3 under the same loads.

We'll see how it is. If the stock fan turns out to be too loud for me, I might mod it with a Noctua fan. I have modded another one of my PSUs (a 350W one from Powerman/Inwin) with an Arctic F12, making it significantly quieter.

The B3 will likely end up in my testing system.

I also want to get an RM650x (or a CX650M if it uses the same cables) for my server at some point. That way, I can have enough SATA power cables for all of the drives in it.


----------



## Shrek (Feb 27, 2022)

How many fan-less supplies are still available?


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 27, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> How many fan-less supplies are still available?


The only ones I'm aware of are from SilverStone.





__





						NJ700
					

SilverStone’s Nightjar N700 is a fan-less power supply that offers users a whole new experience of quietness and stability. Its premium components and engineering helped it to achieve 80 PLUS Titanium level of efficiency, reducing wasted heat and enable an open grille design that can operate...




					www.silverstonetek.com
				








__





						NJ450-SXL
					

SilverStone creates another milestone for small form factor PCs once again with a Nightjar fanless power supply entry, the NJ450-SXL. In pursuit of crafting the ultimate SFX-class sized silent PSU, SilverStone engineers employed premium components and innovative engineering to achieve the first...




					www.silverstonetek.com
				




I'd love to get the NJ700, but it's pretty far beyond what I'd want to spend on a PSU.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 27, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I dont want hyperthreading but i need to took it if i want or not.
> 
> Yeah then lets go:
> I5 10400F 126€ (ill disable HT  )


?!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 27, 2022)

RealKGB said:


> iPhone 5C case, for the iPhone Xr mini
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I have a near mint iphone 4 32gb , bought as a music player as they have very good output.


----------



## Shrek (Feb 27, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I dont want hyperthreading but i need to took it if i want or not.
> 
> Yeah then lets go:
> I5 10400F 126€ (ill disable HT  )



Why the dislike for hyper-threading?


----------



## cvaldes (Feb 27, 2022)

Today I received a brand new EVGA GeForce RTX 3050 XC Gaming card. A few days ago I received an e-mail saying that I cleared the EVGA waitlist and the card was available (at MSRP) so I jumped at the opportunity.

The 3050 is going into a non-gaming entry-level build; I will mothball my Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX 550 2GB card which is still in very serviceable condition just in case I have a GPU failure. Nice to have a cheap backup (I paid $65 for the RX 550 in fall 2020) since there's no such thing as buying a cheap backup in the current GPU market.

This also means that I can stop signing up for the Newegg Shuffle. I'm done chasing graphics cards for the time being.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 27, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Why the dislike for hyper-threading?


Security Issue


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 27, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Security Issue



I thought hyper threading was only a security issue if someone had physical access to your computer?


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 27, 2022)

Not really there are a few more issues but for that is my englisch to bad, maybe ill find a thread  which expain it in english.


----------



## Shrek (Feb 27, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> The only ones I'm aware of are from SilverStone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seasonic prime fanless seems to still be available


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 27, 2022)

Prime fanless is the best fanless platform.

I treated myself to a new 32gb ram kit and a 3080ti fe recently. Gonna put the 3080ti under water.


----------



## xu^ (Feb 27, 2022)

new cooler today, not exactly top end but its doing a great job, Deepcool AS500 Plus in White, i was using a Snowman tower before and the Deepcool is quieter and 10/11c lower temps under load, is giving me slightly higher scores in benchmarks which is always nice.

Anyone looking for a decent but not top end air cooler, id highly recommend the Deepcool. the RGB is great, nice and subtle.


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Security Issue



Sure, if you don't ever update anything or is a crazy high profile target.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 27, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> ...to a Corsair RM850x.


I will congratulate you, if you have at hand ACV power measurements of the tower alone.
Watts at idle
Watts consumption at load = Gaming card active.
RMx this is good series, but the wrong sizing selection, it would remove from them, more life cycle ( from the out of the warranty period).


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 27, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Not really there are a few more issues but for that is my englisch to bad, maybe ill find a thread  which expain it in english.



No need to link the thread, I am not that interested in it. All I do is game on Steam, so I will be leaving my HT on.  /shrug


----------



## sam_86314 (Feb 27, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> I will congratulate you, if you have at hand ACV power measurements of the tower alone.
> Watts at idle
> Watts consumption at load = Gaming card active.
> RMx this is good series, but the wrong sizing selection, it would remove from them, more life cycle ( from the out of the warranty period).



I don't have a way to measure accurately, but my UPS usually reports around 130W when idle and anywhere from 300-400W under gaming loads. I'd imagine absolute peak power consumption would be around 450-500W. 

The only things plugged into the battery side of my UPS are my monitor and my PC. My monitor uses around 60-78W according to its manual.

Of course, throughout all of my testing, this PSU has been completely silent. The fan only spun up once and it was at a low speed. I think that's a benefit of oversizing your PSU.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 28, 2022)

Just got the Logitech G 903 mouse. Actually really like the feel. Logitech software has always been my favourite.


----------



## Shrek (Feb 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> No need to link the thread, I am not that interested in it. All I do is game on Steam, so I will be leaving my HT on.  /shrug



I'm actually rather interested if you do find a thread.


----------



## GerKNG (Feb 28, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> edge sits at around 80, mem is in the low 60s and VRM is between 50-60.
> but i have to note that this is overclocked and not stock. the card runs at ~220W and holds 2780Mhz stable so far.
> 
> at the stock 185W it sits at 70/85 (Edge/Hotspot)


just repasted the card since i am not happy with the temperatures.
result was the same as with my 6900XT Nitro+ and 5700XT Pulse.
Hotspot temp reduced by almost 25°C on Average.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 28, 2022)

New mouse and stick on grips on it.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 28, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I don't have a way to measure accurately, but my UPS usually reports around 130W when idle and anywhere from 300-400W under gaming loads. I'd imagine absolute peak power consumption would be around 450-500W.
> The only things plugged into the battery side of my UPS are my monitor and my PC. My monitor uses around 60-78W according to its manual.
> Of course, throughout all of my testing, this PSU has been completely silent. The fan only spun up once and it was at a low speed. I think that's a benefit of oversizing your PSU.


I have good power measurement stats for my system,  i will select the wattage which activates the DC fan immediately as soon I start gaming.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 28, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> New mouse and stick on grips on it.



I have never heard of stick on grips for a mouse... hmm where do you buy these?


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have never heard of stick on grips for a mouse... hmm where do you buy these?


These look as dirt collectors to me. 
Protect you hygiene by avoiding them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 28, 2022)

new drive for storage.


----------



## seth1911 (Feb 28, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I dont want hyperthreading but i need to took it if i want or not.
> 
> Yeah then lets go:
> I5 10400F 126€ (ill disable HT  )
> ...


I canceled the 10400F after i hear Intel and AMD will stop the shipping to russia,
they are did never care about politics (USA, Saudi Arabia, Turkey etc.) but now cause its russia. 

I dont even want to support a duopol to buy theyr new/er products which thinks it can do what they want.

I order an old second hand FX 8300


----------



## Khonjel (Feb 28, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> I canceled the 10400F after i hear Intel and AMD will stop the shipping to russia,
> they are did never care about politics (USA, Saudi Arabia, Turkey etc.) but now cause its russia.
> 
> I dont even want to support a duopol to buy theyr new/er products which thinks it can do what they want.
> ...


Intel and AMD suspended shipment to enterprise clients. Server farms, laboratories etc. And as per sanction. Not independently. TSMC did the same. And will many more.

I'll not engage in this topic anymore but I'll freely admit I'm a little russophile. And I'm kinda sad Russia as a nation will take a very long time to recover due to Putin's idiocracy or maybe even break up along ethnic lines like Yugoslovia. Unless it boils down to WW3 where nothing will matter anymore.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have never heard of stick on grips for a mouse... hmm where do you buy these?





I have got them for most of my logitech mice. Two reasons they are anti slip and adds a couple of mm to the width


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 28, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> I have got them for most of my logitech mice. Two reasons they are anti slip and adds a couple of mm to the width



Any tips on how to clean something like that? I feel like paper towel would rip, leaving lots of little fibers everywhere on it.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I thought hyper threading was only a security issue if someone had physical access to your computer?


If someone can login and run any unpriviledged code on your computer it can be an issue.  But it takes a lot of work.  I don't even worry about it myself.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Feb 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Any tips on how to clean something like that? I feel like paper towel would rip, leaving lots of little fibers everywhere on it.



A soft bristle brush, like a toothbrush, works well if you're looking to get into the nooks and crannies.  For a quick surface clean, there are any number of low-lint or lint-free cloths available, disposable and otherwise.  Though the more important thing is to choose a cleaning agent that won't react poorly with the material.  Rubbery plastics are finicky in that way.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 28, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> A soft bristle brush, like a toothbrush, works well if you're looking to get into the nooks and crannies.  For a quick surface clean, there are any number of low-lint or lint-free cloths available, disposable and otherwise.  Though the more important thing is to choose a cleaning agent that won't react poorly with the material.  Rubbery plastics are finicky in that way.



Dawn PowerSpray, just a quick spray on the toothbursh itself, and clean toothbrush, and scrub it gently, then very carefully rinse with very gentle water so it doesn't get in any cacks on the mouse... this is only thing I can think of... the water part will be trickiest, so not a single drop gets in the mouse itself.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 2, 2022)

I made a few purchases last week and they're starting to roll in. Today was the RAM to upgrade a few systems I'm working on for folks in my neighborhood.


Both sets 16GB, one DDR4-2667 and the other DDR3-1600.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 2, 2022)

I really want to go to a Micro Center, months down the road! Just checked out their web site and it looks much like a Home Depot that has electronic goodies instead!

Now, I'm like, "Screw it, I'm preparing to go down to eastern Massachusetts by the summer!".


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2022)

Probably snagging an S22 ultra tomorrow.

Pixel 4 XL is giving battery errors, and theres pre order deals.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 2, 2022)

annndddd.... "oh well while i wait for my cyberpunk neon demon girl themed phone case" : got it ....

lightning make use of a USB-C and a sensor (works pretty well, just a little red blink on small noise and notifications and then full spectrum RGB cycle on louder noises, works well also with music  )
battery usage (with 3hrs of music) well, typical day : 50% left on the morning, with the case: 46% left this morning... i guess i will still last 2 days with my normal usage + lightshow added 


for less than 8$ quite well made ... aside the fruity logo aside the Taptic Engine branding (well it seems they took a certain phone innards picture to serve as a base ...) oh well at least it's not something from Samsung ...




Mussels said:


> Probably snagging an S22 ultra tomorrow.
> 
> Pixel 4 XL is giving battery errors, *and theres pre order deals*.


still too expensive even with that ... but well, even tho i despise Sammy phone as much as i hate Apples (although i love a good apple pie ... ) i still reckon they have good screens and camera but, sadly, like Apple, even more in certain case, an extremely bad behavior (Apple most of the time is just "overpriced" and gimping older models with software updates)

if the pre order put it around 700$/chf then yeah ... it's a okay deal (to me )


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 2, 2022)

Got a new gas spring for my seat, higher than the original and good up to 180 KG.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

Remember the P6t deluxe board i bought that was dead. Well a million thanks to @Durhamranger for sending me another one for just the cost of postage. Really thank you. I wish all people where as good as this guy is.
I have the stock cooler off the dead board, so i will see if i can test it this afternoon.







​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Pixel 4 XL is giving battery errors


This is why I will not buy phones without user replaceable battery's. With my phone, solving that problem would not involve replacing the phone, but simply swapping out the battery for a new one. BAM! Ready to go! Off and running.



Tigger said:


> Well a million thanks to @Durhamranger for sending me another one for just the cost of postage.


@Durhamranger
You are an awesome person! Very cool indeed!


Tigger said:


> I have the stock cooler off the dead board, so i will see if i can test it this afternoon.


Looks like it came with RAM too. How much did they send you?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is why I will not buy phones without user replaceable battery's. With my phone, solving that problem would not involve replacing the phone, but simply swapping out the battery for a new one. BAM! Ready to go! Off and running.
> 
> 
> @Durhamranger
> ...



6x2gb stick, max this board will take.

Yes awesome guy.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> 6x2gb stick, max this board will take.
> 
> Yes awesome guy.


Still, 12GB is solid. Most systems will run fine on 8GB so 12GB very good.


----------



## Durhamranger (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey tigger glad you got it,your very welcome to it, there should be a little black box with the i7 940 in the bottom of the motherboard box,hope you can put it all to good use,as it was only gonna get damaged laying about in my garage...


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 2, 2022)

It will take more, I'm sure that at least 24GB goes without problems. At least I had 6x4GB in P6T SE (with P6T bios) & i7-920. The i7 CPUs have maximum of 24GB but some Xeons (like that L5640) supports up to 288GB.

I've read that some had successfully used 48GB with this P6X58D-E when using a CPU which supports more than 24GB.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> Hey tigger glad you got it,your very welcome to it, there should be a little black box with the i7 940 in the bottom of the motherboard box,hope you can put it all to good use,as it was only gonna get damaged laying about in my garage...



Thank you loads. 



MaenadFIN said:


> It will take more, I'm sure that at least 24GB goes without problems. At least I had 6x4GB in P6T SE (with P6T bios) & i7-920. The i7 CPUs have maximum of 24GB but some Xeons (like that L5640) supports up to 288GB.
> 
> I've read that some had successfully used 48GB with this P6X58D-E when using a CPU which supports more than 24GB.



I thought only the v2 supports more than 12gb


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I thought only the v2 supports more than 12gb


My best guess is that 4GB modules weren't that common when the board was new so they just put 12GB as maximum


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> My best guess is that 4GB modules weren't that common when the board was new so they just put 12GB as maximum



If i find a pair of cheap 8gb ddr3 sticks i will try them.

What version of windows? i was thinking good old win7 to make sure i have working drivers for it.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> If i find a pair of cheap 8gb ddr3 sticks i will try them.


Shouldn't be a problem as that Xeon supports up to 288GB  with i7 series (or some Xeons) those could be problematic as they support up to 24GB and I guess that they support max 4GB sticks.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Right unfortunately the p6t deluxe was a piece of shit, shame i never examined it better. Lesson learned not to buy second hand boards of some twat on facebook. The board will only power up without the EATX 8 pin connected, it had some bent pins which i sorted, the socket has a broken screw on the metal backplate, it has some "stains" on the back. obviously he has blocked me.
> View attachment 237901View attachment 237902


Sorry but if I'd bought a board even if it was clean I would have scrubbed it down with IPA be it global pandemic or not.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 2, 2022)

Caught a clearing stock sale and grabbed (2) 2 TB SSHDs to add on to the (2) we have and use in a Dock for offsite storage.  Current ones are still in great health but are 7 years old.  It's a 3rd set of backups ..

1.  Mirrored to 2nd HD on Data Server twice daily
2.  Mirrored to network drive Nightly
3.  Mirrored to HD Dock each morning, alternated off site on Fridays


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 2, 2022)

John Naylor said:


> Caught a clearing stock sale and grabbed (2) 2 TB SSHDs to add on to the (2) we have and use in a Dock for offsite storage.  Current ones are still in great health but are 7 years old.  It's a 3rd set of backups ..
> 
> 1.  Mirrored to 2nd HD on Data Server twice daily
> 2.  Mirrored to network drive Nightly
> 3.  Mirrored to HD Dock each morning, alternated off site on Fridays


Wonder where those disappeared, probably due because SSD prices got to reasonable levels?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 2, 2022)

So haven't updated in a while been busy at the farm things are starting to warm up so the server rack build and move is well underway. No system hardware sadly just loads of micro controllers, relays,MOSFETs and ZigBee devices.



Got this running via server CPU temp to run a big pedestal fan on the landing to force air through the house.





Electric gate doorbell and everything else controller in the works.




Gonna illuminate the stairs and was hoping to coordinate them with the server rack fans (rgbw fans don't seem to be a thing)
Got loads more on order from Jack Ma so will update when its here and I get chance.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 2, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry but if I'd bought a board even if it was clean I would have scrubbed it down with IPA be it global pandemic or not.



It was a piece of crap, bent/broken pins in socket, broken screw on socket to backplate, dirty, possibly blown fet  as it will only power on without the 8 pin cpu power connected. I will keep it for parts.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 3, 2022)

The Gladiator NXT is a good stick but too light of a base and tips easily. Since I won't be desk mounting anytime soon I thought I'd upgrade the existing stick to the proper Gunfighter Mk.3 base instead. Hopefully this should be the final step for the HOTAS setup - otherwise been very happy with the Orion throttle and the Kosmosima stick itself. 

Now maybe some cheap pedals and/or TrackIR somewhere down the road but not urgent at all.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2022)

My phones dying, google wont help - went back to samsung since Au is getting the good US variant this year







lexluthermiester said:


> This is why I will not buy phones without user replaceable battery's. With my phone, solving that problem would not involve replacing the phone, but simply swapping out the battery for a new one. BAM! Ready to go! Off and running.


There is not a lot of phones left with that option


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

I'll keep my iphone 8 plus till it is dead beyond repair. Couldn't bring myself to spend that much on a phone for mostly calls and text.


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

Whilst I'm awake and still about....  I'd been a little naughty, kinda....

My P30 Pro was sadly having issues and well it wasn't working very well if at all with the camera, so....

 

I thought with not much else out there and sadly nothing else that is actually not Apple and such, I'd try the new Samsung....



I'm in two minds with it at the moment... 
Most of the phone, decent, seems to work well even with most of the crap that comes with it, deleted off forever (I've just about a page and half of apps on the phone - which includes a few older games I used to play) but I'm not sure on the camera and a few basic things the P30 Pro had but this doesn't seem to ....

I'm not sure the camera seems as crisp/sharp a picture.  Not sure about the macro pictures I could take with the P30, this doesn't seem to work very well at all..  The screen, pretty decent, not got a bad word to say on that.
However, charging... Ummm...

Doesn't come with a plug because of the 'environment' or is it the fact the 20w version, they'll charge you £25 for??....  (undecided...) but again the P30 Pro had a 40w charger, very quick to charge up, but with the usual cable and plug, it's not even close to charging quickly.
Found that with the P30 charger it would pull about 10 to 11w to recharge the Samsung and it would state 'charging' but using a Samsung charger (we have A50 series at work) that stated fast charging and cut about 30 minutes off the charge..  The P30 charger was a 4A plug, the Samsung 2A but the Samsung is faster...  Must not like the plug because cables never made any difference either...  Definitely not paying £40 to £50 for a plug because it's 'faster' to charge...  Unreal.....

Oh and whilst I remember, I grabbed another memory kit for a build I'll be doing shortly, to make 4 kits...  Then realised I had a problem I think....

  

Thinking about it, I definitely have a problem.....   Too many memory kits and not enough PSUs to power up the systems!!  And the cost of the electric.... 
Anyways, I'm not really sure that the 7980XE would make use of the 4133MHz stuff, but I'll go with it!    With the Threadripper CPU I have and still need to get and build a rig with, I suppose I could use the 3200MHz stuff, as we have 64GB of that..  I've a Z170M OC board which will take my 8086k or 9900K and then the Z390 Classified can have the other.  I'm sure 4000MHz RAM in either of them will be fine   That said the G Skill stuff....  Might toy with that in the Threadripper setup...  Something else to think about


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 3, 2022)

@phill best of luck with the 4133CL19 kits. They seem to be the wildcard next to the 4000CL19 and 4400CL19 Vipers. They *should* all be A2 PCBs like my 4400CL19 kit, but my 4133 kit is on a A0 PCB and is good neither for timings nor freq. I hope that yours are all decent A2s.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 3, 2022)

Tobii Eye Tracker 5 | The Next Generation of Head Tracking and Eye Tracking | Tobii Gaming
					

Tobii Eye Tracker 5 is the next generation of head tracking and eye tracking, engineered for PC gaming. The only device capable of tracking both head and eye movements for game interaction, esports training, and streaming, Tobii Eye Tracker 5 is a revolutionary new way to play and compete in...




					gaming.tobii.com
				




I am still trying to get used to head tracking being an option. It is really cool looking around in game but gets forgotten in action.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2022)

phill said:


> Whilst I'm awake and still about....  I'd been a little naughty, kinda....
> 
> My P30 Pro was sadly having issues and well it wasn't working very well if at all with the camera, so....
> 
> ...


Wow, literally one post after me and you steal all my thunder WITH THE EXACT SAME MODEL AND COLOUR
I'ma go load up my banhammer and ban-nerf grenade launcher

Oh, if yours is the exynos variant theres a huge kerfuffle about the camera being much worse than the snapdragon variant (one update has been out to fix some video issues, but not the photo ones)
Ultra comes with a 'free bundle' here including a charger, but reviews show it maxes around 25W - the 45W goes to waste, it seems


> A full charge of the Samsung Galaxy S22 Ultra with the 25W charger for example took 64 minutes, and with the 45W one it took 59 minutes. So the move to 45W saved just 5 minutes. The 65W charger split the difference at 62 minutes.


----------



## Mr Bill (Mar 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> 6x2gb stick, max this board will take.
> 
> Yes awesome guy.


I have the PT6 Deluxe V2 running 16 gig of ram, 4 sticks of 4. I've had 24 gig it it before, "used the 8 I pulled out for another project" I had to update the bios on it, and I'm using using  a Xeon 5670 running at 4.3 GHz.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> the i7 940


That's actually a solid 6core CPU! Most of them do a bclk OC very well.
Scratch that, I was thinking of the i7-970.



Tigger said:


> What version of windows? i was thinking good old win7 to make sure i have working drivers for it.


That would work. But it'll run 11 if you want to.

The the steady stream of purchased items continues. Yesterday the following arrived;
More 50GB BDR DL discs.


PCIe USB3.0 card for an HP system I'm building.


A Wifi KB & Touchpad to replace one that got stepped on.




Only only does Red, Green & Blue, but I'm cool with that. I wish it did white, but Red is perfectly acceptable. Green is cool too, but the Blue is a bit strong for me.
Works better than the old one as well(less latency). I like that the On/Off is an actual switch instead of a "soft-off" button.

More to come..



Mussels said:


> There is not a lot of phones left with that option


Actually, stateside anyway, there are plenty. You just have to go looking for them.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's actually a solid 6core CPU! Most of them do a bclk OC very well.



4 core, according to ARK. 1st-gen i7 were Bloomfield through 960; 970 and up (except for the 972, apparently) were the 6C Gulftown.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

Just installed win7 on the p6t dlx. it's only showing 8gb of ram though, will have to have a dibble about with it.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just installed win7 on the p6t dlx. it's only showing 8gb of ram though, will have to have a dibble about with it.


32bit version does not support more


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> 4 core, according to ARK. 1st-gen i7 were Bloomfield through 960; 970 and up (except for the 972, apparently) were the 6C Gulftown.


Yeah, I realized my mistake. Was thinking of the 970.



plastiscɧ said:


> 32bit version does not support more


32bit version doesn't see more than 4GB.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 32bit version doesn't see more than 4GB.


my mistake then. thought it was a bit more





_*https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/topic/the-usable-memory-may-be-less-than-the-installed-memory-on-windows-7-based-computers-3d194dc3-39b9-fae7-74d8-59931b53d2c2*_

_*



*_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> my mistake then. thought it was a bit more


4GB is the address space limit for 32bits without PAE(physical address extension).


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 4GB is the address space limit for 32bits without PAE(physical address extension).








well now i know why i kept this. a friend of mine wanted to buy it for 5€. now he will pay 75€..


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 3, 2022)

LG V20 frame/screen *LINK*





Perfine 6400Mah *LINK*

I got more batteries coming then that one but some are just the slim type


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 3, 2022)

Oh I forgot something...
I picked up a fancy usb tester


Last one wasn't very accurate and this one can test battery capacity also, aswell as supporting QC it also measures low voltage DC upto 30v with a ghetto usb modded cable


----------



## JATownes (Mar 3, 2022)

Well, my Crosshair VIII Hero Wifi has been giving me some trouble.  The chipset fan is failing, which I think is causing some issues with USB and Nvme drives randomly dropping out, so I have opted to just replace it.  I snagged it right after they released, so it has had a pretty good life.  



Last pic of this configuration before I pull it apart to replace the board with this one.  Hopefully it lives up to my expectations.





Going to break down and remove the whole loop for a good flush and cleaning, as well as a full clean down of the case, so I think I will get it wrapped up on Saturday.  I'll post some pics when I get it done.

JAT


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 3, 2022)

JATownes said:


> Well, my Crosshair VIII Hero Wifi has been giving me some trouble.  The chipset fan is failing, which I think is causing some issues with USB and Nvme drives randomly dropping out, so I have opted to just replace it.  I snagged it right after they released, so it has had a pretty good life.
> 
> View attachment 238600Last pic of this configuration before I pull it apart to replace the board with this one.  Hopefully it lives up to my expectations.
> 
> ...


perhaps one of the most beautiful, appealing and tech-wise clean, custom loops i have seen so far..!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 3, 2022)

It's supposed to be this, but I think "Delayed" in this case means, "We don't actually have it, but either nobody's figured that out yet, or has bothered to cancel your order."  Got the delay notification on the 24th, coincidentally the day it was originally estimated to be delivered.  Part of me thinks, "Once upon a time, 6-8 weeks was the norm.  Be patient."  The other says, "This is BS.  Inventory systems are robust enough these days that there should have been _some_ sort of update by now."

Was sold and shipped by walmart.com, so figured it was probably a pretty safe bet.  Clearly I was mistaken, and am now trying to decide if I just cancel and order a Meshify 2 Compact instead.  (But 5.25 bays....  )


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 3, 2022)

Being struggling to get it. But got a Corsair LCD upgrade kits for my corsair AIO


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> 32bit version does not support more


I have installed win 7 pro x64


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Wow, literally one post after me and you steal all my thunder WITH THE EXACT SAME MODEL AND COLOUR
> I'ma go load up my banhammer and ban-nerf grenade launcher
> 
> Oh, if yours is the exynos variant theres a huge kerfuffle about the camera being much worse than the snapdragon variant (one update has been out to fix some video issues, but not the photo ones)
> Ultra comes with a 'free bundle' here including a charger, but reviews show it maxes around 25W - the 45W goes to waste, it seems


Apologies but maybe when you get yours you can gloat and call mine a cheap knock off??  It seems we always get stiffed here in the UK with worse models, does my flippin' head in that they release different specs of the damn phone, stick with one damn it you have one job!!!! 

I'm going to go along with and say I'm guessing so, as stupidly enough the bloody phone won't actually give you any information, you need an app for that...  FFS!!!!!  

But under the CPU it just says cores 8 and then revision r0p2, r2p0, GPU render is Samsung Xclipse 920 on Vulkan ...   Ironically is says its a 12GB model, yet you only have under the memory section 10519.MB and 4363.0MB available...  Call me crazy, but that BS right there....   (From a quick Google of what the CPU is, shows up as an ARM11 - linky)

Disappointed further now..  Might have to spread it everywhere on social media to say how unhappy and disappointed I am....  (Like Samsung or my mobile provider would care.....  )


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 3, 2022)

JATownes said:


> Well, my Crosshair VIII Hero Wifi has been giving me some trouble.  The chipset fan is failing, which I think is causing some issues with USB and Nvme drives randomly dropping out, so I have opted to just replace it.  I snagged it right after they released, so it has had a pretty good life.
> 
> View attachment 238600Last pic of this configuration before I pull it apart to replace the board with this one.  Hopefully it lives up to my expectations.
> 
> ...


Congrats, that is one serious MB!!!


----------



## Mr Bill (Mar 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just installed win7 on the p6t dlx. it's only showing 8gb of ram though, will have to have a dibble about with it.


I believe mine "it's been a while now" would only do 12 Gig of ram until I updated the bios, and installed the x5670.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 3, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Oh I forgot something...
> I picked up a fancy usb testerView attachment 238598
> Last one wasn't very accurate and this one can test battery capacity also, aswell as supporting QC it also measures low voltage DC upto 30v with a ghetto usb modded cable


I need to get one of those...


----------



## Durhamranger (Mar 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have installed win 7 pro x64





Tigger said:


> Just installed win7 on the p6t dlx. it's only showing 8gb of ram though, will have to have a dibble about with it.



I`m hoping its just a glitch, as when I used it last in my media server I had no problems with it, if I remember correct it has 2209 which is the last bios for it....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> I`m hoping its just a glitch, as when I used it last in my media server I had no problems with it, if I remember correct it has 2209 which is the last bios for it....



It'll be ok, i'll just try and reseat the ram


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2022)

phill said:


> Whilst I'm awake and still about....  I'd been a little naughty, kinda....
> 
> My P30 Pro was sadly having issues and well it wasn't working very well if at all with the camera, so....
> 
> ...


I got my revenge: updated my pre order to 512GB



JATownes said:


> Well, my Crosshair VIII Hero Wifi has been giving me some trouble.  The chipset fan is failing, which I think is causing some issues with USB and Nvme drives randomly dropping out, so I have opted to just replace it.  I snagged it right after they released, so it has had a pretty good life.
> 
> View attachment 238600Last pic of this configuration before I pull it apart to replace the board with this one.  Hopefully it lives up to my expectations.
> 
> ...


Ah man - all the X570's i've had over 2 years old have needed new thermal pads on the chipset. try replacing that, and see if hte board behaves normally again?
(And OFC, i only learned this about a month ago... but it explained a few oddities)


----------



## Mr Bill (Mar 3, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> I`m hoping its just a glitch, as when I used it last in my media server I had no problems with it, if I remember correct it has 2209 which is the last bios for it....


For the Asus P6T Deluxe V2 the latest bios version is Ver 1202. I think my board come with the i7-970, never seen a processor so big, it's as big as a silver dollar.  The X5670 sure made a difference, I still would like to get the X5690, but they're still pretty proud of them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

Mr Bill said:


> For the Asus P6T Deluxe V2 the latest bios version is Ver 1202. I think my board come with the i7-970, never seen a processor so big, it's as big as a silver dollar.  The X5670 sure made a difference, I still would like to get the X5690, but they're still pretty proud of them.



Think this V1 oc palm i got has got a X5675 6/12 in it


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I got my revenge: updated my pre order to 512GB
> 
> 
> Ah man - all the X570's i've had over 2 years old have needed new thermal pads on the chipset. try replacing that, and see if hte board behaves normally again?
> (And OFC, i only learned this about a month ago... but it explained a few oddities)


Well that's just mean.... lol    But then I don't need the 512GB version, didn't really need the 256GB, I mean, 200TB of RAW storage here in the server for the moment, I think I can cover 256GB or actually about 200GB  

Not had any issues with either of my X570 boards with the chipset/thermal pads...  When was it last cleaned??  I've got two Hero 8 boards, WiFi and non WiFi versions of the board...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

a 512gb £1460 phone is overkill


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2022)

phill said:


> Well that's just mean.... lol  But then I don't need the 512GB version, didn't really need the 256GB, I mean, 200TB of RAW storage here in the server for the moment, I think I can cover 256GB or actually about 200GB
> 
> Not had any issues with either of my X570 boards with the chipset/thermal pads...  When was it last cleaned??  I've got two Hero 8 boards, WiFi and non WiFi versions of the board...


Someone noticed it in another thread, where my chipset fan was at 3000RPM to maintain the 60C idle

Replaced with Gelid ultimate, and suddenly 50C idle fan off



Tigger said:


> a 512gb £1460 phone is overkill


I also have an RTX 3090


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Someone noticed it in another thread, where my chipset fan was at 3000RPM to maintain the 60C idle
> 
> Replaced with Gelid ultimate, and suddenly 50C idle fan off
> 
> ...



3090 acceptable, but a 512gb £1460 phone is still overkill, 512gb of music, films, games? no one needs that much phone storage.


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Someone noticed it in another thread, where my chipset fan was at 3000RPM to maintain the 60C idle
> 
> Replaced with Gelid ultimate, and suddenly 50C idle fan off
> 
> ...


You've tickled me interested so I'm going to have a look at my motherboard temp now.... 

EDIT - 



Well it's hitting 57, but if I'm reading it correctly, the fan only spinning at 400 ish RPM....  Might need a peak in the bios...

Only one RTX 3090??  Terrible   


Tigger said:


> 3090 acceptable, but a 512gb £1460 phone is still overkill, 512gb of music, films, games? no one needs that much phone storage.


What about a few hundred TB's of server storage to store that 256GB/512GB phone on to?  Do I need to upgrade my storage?!?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 3, 2022)

no. 512gb phone will fit into hundreds of TB of server storage lots of times. I have 64gb and don't ever fill that.


----------



## Mr Bill (Mar 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Think this V1 oc palm i got has got a X5675 6/12 in it


I think the x5670 is 2.93 stock, I have mine OC to 4.3 GHz, and the temps on the Xeon are low. I know the X5690 is 3.46 stock, I wonder if it would make any difference going to the X5690. I haven't look for the X5690 in a while, but I just looked, they have come down a lot.


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> no. 512gb phone will fit into hundreds of TB of server storage lots of times. I have 64gb and don't ever fill that.


I'm the same, just try to not leave masses on the phone, even with a remote connection back to my server.  Works very well when you are away from home and you just need to make sure you have a backup of what you have taken or have on the phone


----------



## freeagent (Mar 3, 2022)

Wow look at those hot assed X570 boards 

But has many more features over B550..

Edit:

Had to make it a thumbnail as it dominated my screen  

Edit again I should have just snipped the mobo but I got over exuberant..


----------



## phill (Mar 3, 2022)

No mate @freeagent, you win, yours has got many more numbers on that page!!     Just wait tho, @Mussels will be along and beat by putting up twice as many!!    Gotta love that banter!!


----------



## freeagent (Mar 3, 2022)

Sorry! man that pic is so massive what the heck..


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Sorry! man that pic is so massive what the heck..






20" to be precise


----------



## freeagent (Mar 3, 2022)

My resolution is 3840x2160 maybe that has something to do with it? I am used to 1080p 



plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 238641
> 
> 20" to be precise


I truly am sorry!

New guys


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Sorry! man that pic is so massive what the heck..


That's what....

Sorry, I must resist...  I need to post some more pics up with some hardware in them....  Oh whilst I remember!! 


tabascosauz said:


> @phill best of luck with the 4133CL19 kits. They seem to be the wildcard next to the 4000CL19 and 4400CL19 Vipers. They *should* all be A2 PCBs like my 4400CL19 kit, but my 4133 kit is on a A0 PCB and is good neither for timings nor freq. I hope that yours are all decent A2s.


Apologies my good sir!!  
I've honestly no idea which they are sir, I just bought them due to the speeds and price really if I'm honest...  (I think about the £70 mark a little while ago) so hopefully they'll just work at their rated speeds..  I can't really justify spending double or more on RAM when they just go in the crunching PCs and such, as much as I love G Skill RAM, its just too pricey and I try to buy RAM without the flashing lights (I know I can turn them off....) but I figure easier to just avoid it in the first place!   Although some non RGB G Skill is very nice..  That said, the Royal stuff might light up the case a little more


----------



## JATownes (Mar 4, 2022)

I'll definitely give that a shot @Mussels and I'm looking to find a replacement fan for it also. Might try and swap out one of my kids B450 boards for it if I can get it back to running cool. 

On a side note, I've been running Asus boards exclusively for well over a decade, so I'm rather excited to see the difference MSI offers. Plus I've been tweaking this 5950x under different PBO and CO settings for the last 6 months, with the same RAM setup, so the +/- should be limited to just the MB/BIOS differences.

On top of that, it's new tech to play with that the wife didn't gripe about. Ha! 

JAT


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Probably snagging an S22 ultra tomorrow.
> 
> Pixel 4 XL is giving battery errors, and theres pre order deals.



I regret not getting it while it was 500 off plus 200 credit for pre-orders on google fi.

i waited one day to long, moment i decided to do it, the pre order sale had ended.  s22 ultra fits all my needs into one, its big enough to give me the entertainment of experience of a tablet good enough, etc.  one device to rule them all, and in the fires, bind them!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2022)

So the next batch arrived.

Core2Quad Q9550



Radeon R7-250 2GB


Both of these are for the Lenovo I mentioned in the Nostalgia thread;
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-nostalgic-hardware-club.108251/post-4706123


----------



## RealKGB (Mar 4, 2022)

Two more phones - parts iPhone 4S:


Spoiler








and iPhone 4 GSM.


Spoiler








The 4 will be ch3rryflowerjb'd to iOS 4.3.5, to cover iOS 4. My other devices (4S, Mini 1, 5C) cover iOS 5 to 10.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2022)

after my SSD dying in 2 years i back to stock hdd 
yea, it's kinda slow but i need more storage




and just bought silent switches for mouse, dunno what time i need them, just keep them


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

What about a kilo of mixed CPU's for £24? 
https://www.facebook.com/marketplac...channel\":504,\"value\":3.8530688540872e-5}"}


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 4, 2022)

You can do custom keychain business for the fanboys. I see fanboys on subreddits loving that kinda thing with their old CPUs.


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2022)

Used H97 mobo with modded bios with new Hynix P31 1TB nvme as boot drive @ PCIE 2.0 x2 and my old 4790K for my screw-around second PC.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 4, 2022)

Palladium said:


> Used H97 mobo with modded bios with new Hynix P31 1TB nvme as boot drive @ PCIE 2.0 x2 and my old 4790K for my screw-around second PC.


Old motherboard? I fucking hate my dusty city (in the top ten air polluted list).


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> What about a kilo of mixed CPU's for £24?
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/664070364724726/?ref=category_feed&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=listing&tracking={"qid":"-6766954274703453812","mf_story_key":"4712179825503099","commerce_rank_obj":"{\"target_id\":4712179825503099,\"target_type\":0,\"primary_position\":73,\"ranking_signature\":5446903913066266624,\"commerce_channel\":504,\"value\":3.8530688540872e-5}"}
> View attachment 238672


making something then frame it as art


----------



## Fangio1951 (Mar 4, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> making something then frame it as art


How about a coffee table with the CPU's inlayed in the top and clear epoxy over them ??


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> making something then frame it as art



I dunno but that's probably like a lot of money left on the table by not exporting it to chinese used CPU vendors


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 4, 2022)

Palladium said:


> I dunno but that's probably like a lot of money left on the table by not exporting it to chinese used CPU vendors


Assuming they even work.  LGA processors are pretty robust, but not all damage is physical...


----------



## Palladium (Mar 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is why I will not buy phones without user replaceable battery's. With my phone, solving that problem would not involve replacing the phone, but simply swapping out the battery for a new one. BAM! Ready to go! Off and running.
> 
> 
> @Durhamranger
> ...



This reminds me of the li-ion starter battery in the Porsche Cayenne that will disable itself via built-in chip DRM below a certain charge level even if the battery itself is still healthy enough to charge externally through normal methods. Because everyone definitely *loves* rent seeking bullshit!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> 3090 acceptable, but a 512gb £1460 phone is still overkill, 512gb of music, films, games? no one needs that much phone storage.


I will literally put every show my kid watches on there, along with the entire MCU so that at any time i'm off the grid, i have entertainment for myself or my kid.

Turns out the S22U has 10Gb USB 3.2 gen 2, so it's gunna be one heck of a portable SSD 



freeagent said:


> Wow look at those hot assed X570 boards
> 
> But has many more features over B550..
> 
> ...


You have more cores than me, booo

Those low-ass B550 temps are wonderful, many board makers did absolutely SHIT jobs cooling x570. It's the cooling at fault, not the chipset.

Highlighted T-sensor next to chipset, is a thermal probe in my water loop


----------



## Yraggul666 (Mar 4, 2022)

Just upgrading...


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 4, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> after my SSD dying in 2 years i back to stock hdd
> yea, it's kinda slow but i need more storage



Despite the difficult financial times, I am not changing my plan, 2x  1TB WD Gold in RAID1.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 4, 2022)

Yraggul666 said:


> Just upgrading...


Is that a 5800X?


----------



## Yraggul666 (Mar 4, 2022)

OH yes it is, thinking of marying it right away, i would like the 5800X3D...i must have the 5800X3D...I WILL HAVE THE 5800X3D.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 4, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Got a new gas spring for my seat, higher than the original and good up to 180 KG.
> 
> View attachment 238418View attachment 238419


If this is tech purchase  then this its to tech:








Got it cheap: (Disks are still alive)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> I`m hoping its just a glitch, as when I used it last in my media server I had no problems with it, if I remember correct it has 2209 which is the last bios for it....



Didn't like the look of the pins on the 940, so delidded it with my hot air gun  Broke some bits off it, but it don't matter. I'll make a keyring out of it. I will check out the ram thing today.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 4, 2022)

Loved my V1 so much I bought a V2


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Didn't like the look of the pins on the 940, so delidded it with my hot air gun  Broke some bits off it, but it don't matter. I'll make a keyring out of it. I will check out the ram thing today.
> View attachment 238713View attachment 238714View attachment 238715


Remind me, are you stateside?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Remind me, are you stateside?



UK bud


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 4, 2022)

kiriakost said:


> Despite the difficult financial times, I am not changing my plan, 2x  1TB WD Gold in RAID1.


wait, gold? is that too much? why not red?


----------



## Durhamranger (Mar 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Didn't like the look of the pins on the 940, so delidded it with my hot air gun  Broke some bits off it, but it don't matter. I'll make a keyring out of it. I will check out theView attachment 238715


 yeah has been abused a bit lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> yeah has been abused a bit lol



It's fine, the board works, so i am very thankful.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 4, 2022)

Yraggul666 said:


> OH yes it is, thinking of marying it right away, i would like the 5800X3D...i must have the 5800X3D...I WILL HAVE THE 5800X3D.


Hah, same here! I don't honestly need a new CPU, but I'm itching to road test the new V-cache. Besides, I like the idea of a maxed out platform, and higher ST performance is always a plus. And even though I'm perfectly happy with my 3300X @ 4.5 all core, I can already see some scenarios that will benefit from having 8 physical cores.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 4, 2022)

Necessary upgrade for my storage aka my "toolbox" - price was attractive as well. had an eye on it for a long time tho...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 4, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> Necessary upgrade for my storage aka my "toolbox" - price was attractive as well. had an eye on it for a long time tho...
> 
> View attachment 238737



I have a 4 TB WD blue in my usb external


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have a 4 TB WD blue in my usb external


they both don't take much. however, the red one is certified for permanent use. that's what i was aiming for since i constantly need to access large amounts of data. i finally sent my 12 year old hard drive over the rainbow.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 5, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> I`m hoping its just a glitch, as when I used it last in my media server I had no problems with it, if I remember correct it has 2209 which is the last bios for it....



Piddled about with ram, got 12gb now. 3x corsair 1333, and 3x1600 that i got with the dead board.

Windows 7 look crazy on the 4k tv


----------



## freeagent (Mar 5, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Loved my V1 so much I bought a V2
> View attachment 238716


I asked my 9 year old what controller this was and he said he didn't know but he really wanted it  He was like hey look you can customize it! The innocence in his voice warms my heart  I would sell that black one to get it.. and I was like.. what black one? And he points to the black one I use on my PC and is P2 for the Xbox upstairs lol.. No! I said lol  

His birthday is next month.. I will get him that controller


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 5, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I asked my 9 year old what controller this was and he said he didn't know but he really wanted it  He was like hey look you can customize it! The innocence in his voice warms my heart  I would sell that black one to get it.. and I was like.. what black one? And he points to the black one I use on my PC and is P2 for the Xbox upstairs lol.. No! I said lol
> 
> His birthday is next month.. I will get him that controller


innocent voice...!  but at nine i knew for sure and exactly what i wanted, and was aware of the tricks to manipulate my parents to get what i liked... sure, by 1000%!
but you would not be a loving father if you would not follow. the controller costs in our store if i'm not mistaken about 60€. it is manageable i think.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 5, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I asked my 9 year old what controller this was and he said he didn't know but he really wanted it  He was like hey look you can customize it! The innocence in his voice warms my heart  I would sell that black one to get it.. and I was like.. what black one? And he points to the black one I use on my PC and is P2 for the Xbox upstairs lol.. No! I said lol
> 
> His birthday is next month.. I will get him that controller



I hope I get to have a kid someday, you are really lucky mate! Don't let him ever get tiktok, just my two cents, but do as you please.

On topic, I will be buying the iphone se 2 if it is actually launching this month. if its not, I will be passing as I need something this month... its either that or hoping the pixel 6 goes on a sale.


----------



## Durhamranger (Mar 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Piddled about with ram, got 12gb now. 3x corsair 1333, and 3x1600 that i got with the dead board.
> 
> Windows 7 look crazy on the 4k tv


Fantastic news, was starting to think the board had gone bad lol, if i remember correctly the other ram with no heat spreaders was a freebie from when I worked for comet, one of the pc engineers had some sticks of ddr3 and he gave them to me saying your the only one I know who has a ddr3 system ha....


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 5, 2022)

Ordered a wireless charger for my Galaxy S7


----------



## oobymach (Mar 5, 2022)

Sold my old cpu and ordered a 2tb ssd to replace my 512gb, specs are better than the WD Blue and cost less money. Gimme.






			https://www.westerndigital.com/en-ca/products/internal-drives/wd-green-sn350-nvme-ssd#WDS200T3G0C


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 5, 2022)

Today's ill-advised tech purchase...













...is a new laptop. Specifically, an HP Envy 13 (2021).

It has a Core i5-1135G7, 16GB of DDR4 (non-upgradeable sadly), and a 512GB WD SN530 SSD.






It was a display model at Costco, so I got it for $600. Aside from some minor scratches on the lid, it's basically new.

It came with Windows 11 by default (ew), so I put Windows 10 on it. It was far from a straightforward process, though.

The first issue I had was that my LTSC 2021 installer didn't recognize the internal SSD.

So I did the logical thing; tore it down to pull the SSD out and image it.

The teardown was annoying, but not necessarily difficult. Two Torx T5 screws are exposed and two Philips screws are hidden under the rubber feet. The bottom is then held on with a bunch of clips.

I pulled the SSD, imaged it, and it wouldn't boot to it.

So it turns out that in order to install older versions of Windows 10 onto Tiger Lake, you need to install the Intel RST drivers during installation. With that taken care of, I got Windows 10 installed and everything works now.

It has Thunderbolt support, so I also got a Thunderbolt cable for $40. I can now confirm that my Goodwill-find eGPU enclosure works.


----------



## Mr Bill (Mar 6, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> It has a Core i5-1135G7, 16GB of DDR4 (non-upgradeable sadly), and a 512GB WD SN530 SSD.


Nice laptop, I would not worry about the 16 GB being non-upgradable, unless your piloting the first space ship to Jupiter, you should be just fine.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 6, 2022)

Mr Bill said:


> Nice laptop, I would not worry about the 16 GB being non-upgradable, unless your piloting the first space ship to Jupiter, you should be just fine.


I believe Juno gets by with far far less, actually...  not that anyone asked.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 6, 2022)

just a numpad keyboard, not the fancy one, pretty useful when you do alot of number on the laptop




another 2nd hand mice
the left one has dead scroll and the right one in pretty good condition


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 6, 2022)

Got a big bag of goodies from Jack Ma this afternoon looking forward to using my new arse sensors


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 6, 2022)

For my LG V20. Screen replacement









I like how before batteries were inner. LG made it like say taking apart a small computer lol which I love doing


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah I used to be known as a kind of "Guru" on the LG G3...  before my hands became even more unstable due to a nerve injury from a broken arm.

They indeed are built a lot like a small computer.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2022)

Yraggul666 said:


> Just upgrading...


I dont think you have enough SSD's


----------



## Yraggul666 (Mar 7, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Hah, same here! I don't honestly need a new CPU, but I'm itching to road test the new V-cache. Besides, I like the idea of a maxed out platform, and higher ST performance is always a plus. And even though I'm perfectly happy with my 3300X @ 4.5 all core, I can already see some scenarios that will benefit from having 8 physical cores.


I get it. To me this is the last upgrade for the forseeable future, i'm not touching this rig for the next 5 years.



Mussels said:


> I dont think you have enough SSD's


Oh i totally agree, that's what i thought too that's why i'll use 2 more SSDs from the last build to complete the SSD HEXAgram!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 7, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> It's supposed to be this, but I think "Delayed" in this case means, "We don't actually have it, but either nobody's figured that out yet, or has bothered to cancel your order."  Got the delay notification on the 24th, coincidentally the day it was originally estimated to be delivered.  Part of me thinks, "Once upon a time, 6-8 weeks was the norm.  Be patient."  The other says, "This is BS.  Inventory systems are robust enough these days that there should have been _some_ sort of update by now."
> 
> Was sold and shipped by walmart.com, so figured it was probably a pretty safe bet.  Clearly I was mistaken, and am now trying to decide if I just cancel and order a Meshify 2 Compact instead. (But 5.25 bays.... )
> 
> ...



Finally contacted CS, to sub-optimal results.  Clicking through the bot chat was painless enough, and the system has a rep call you should you make it that far.  They took my order number, and put me on hold to check.  Fair enough.  It's a silent hold, though, so I was waking my phone screen every so often to see if it was still connected.  After several minutes, with no warning or alert, it wasn't.  A few minutes later, emails come through from both Walmart and Paypal that my order has been refunded.  Damn.  At least it was fast.  So I ordered this instead:





... and this, too, because a 10700K running WCG seems to be a bit too much for a Pure Rock 2:





Reviews are sparse, but what I can find suggests it performs on the level of a U12A for a bunch less cash.  Too bad bequiet!'s mounting system is less than awesome.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Finally contacted CS, to sub-optimal results.  Clicking through the bot chat was painless enough, and the system has a rep call you should you make it that far.  They took my order number, and put me on hold to check.  Fair enough.  It's a silent hold, though, so I was waking my phone screen every so often to see if it was still connected.  After several minutes, with no warning or alert, it wasn't.  A few minutes later, emails come through from both Walmart and Paypal that my order has been refunded.  Damn.  At least it was fast.  So I ordered this instead:
> 
> View attachment 239038
> 
> ...















						be quiet! Shadow Rock 3 Review
					

be quiet! looks to one-up their competition with the Shadow Rock 3 by delivering a high-quality, asymmetrical heatsink that not only provides reliable performance and low noise levels, but also keeps memory and graphics card clearance in mind. This makes the Shadow Rock 3 a robust offering that...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




It's on par with the Noctua U12S, the U12A runs 3 degrees cooler under load.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 7, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> looking forward to using my new arse sensors


I dare not ask...


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 7, 2022)

No comment i got it from a friend for a good price.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 7, 2022)

I didn't make as much progress as I wanted, and had to order a few new fittings to make everything square up correctly, but here is the new board installed and wiring done.  Waiting a few days for the new fittings and then I'll get this thing finished up.  





JAT


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 7, 2022)

JATownes said:


> I didn't make as much progress as I wanted, and had to order a few new fittings to make everything square up correctly, but here is the new board installed and wiring done.  Waiting a few days for the new fittings and then I'll get this thing finished up.  View attachment 239056View attachment 239057
> 
> JAT



Nice, what rads? I have a XE 60mm in the bottom and a PE 45 in the top both 360mm, in my o11 xl.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 7, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> View attachment 237672
> 
> I recently got this to use my extra Samsung 960 256 as an external drive. The thing about these external drives is their USB cables are finicky. I got the Strix Arion lite which did not come with a USB C to A adapter. When using the USB C to C cable and connect it to the back of my mobo - I get around 1000MB/s. When I use a different cable it varies from 50MB/s to around 500MB/s depending on the cable I use.
> 
> Also RGB so IGN 10/10


Love that, got a link?, I'm thinking booting windows on deck with that would be awesome.



JATownes said:


> I didn't make as much progress as I wanted, and had to order a few new fittings to make everything square up correctly, but here is the new board installed and wiring done.  Waiting a few days for the new fittings and then I'll get this thing finished up.  View attachment 239056View attachment 239057
> 
> JAT


Question though why does it look like your fans are blowing towards each other on the vertical rad?

Ah sorry, a closer look cleared it up, I went with the other way pushing air out.


----------



## JATownes (Mar 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Nice, what rads? I have a XE 60mm in the bottom and a PE 45 in the top both 360mm, in my o11 xl.


They are both EK PE series rads. I previously had one in the side mount as well, but it was overwhelming the chassis with hot air, so it went away. Next thought is push/pull on the rads, but the bottom is about 3mm too short with the vertical GPU mount. 

JAT


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 7, 2022)

JATownes said:


> They are both EK PE series rads. I previously had one in the side mount as well, but it was overwhelming the chassis with hot air, so it went away. Next thought is push/pull on the rads, but the bottom is about 3mm too short with the vertical GPU mount.
> 
> JAT



I like the chimney setup on these cases with the rad setup, kinda makes sense. I don't have a rad in the side either, have a EK FLT 240 ras/res in there with a 120mm at the bottom. Still good cases imo even though 360mm is the max size for rads. An FLT wouldn't look bad in yours, mine is the D5 variant.
https://postimg.cc/HJ14qczF


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 7, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Love that, got a link?, I'm thinking booting windows on deck with that would be awesome.
> 
> 
> Question though why does it look like your fans are blowing towards each other on the vertical rad?
> ...


Hi,
Looks like it 


			https://www.amazon.com/ASUS-ROG-Arion-Aluminum-Enclosure/dp/B07ZKB4SLK


----------



## JATownes (Mar 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I like the chimney setup on these cases with the rad setup, kinda makes sense. I don't have a rad in the side either, have a EK FLT 240 ras/res in there with a 120mm at the bottom. Still good cases imo even though 360mm is the max size for rads. An FLT wouldn't look bad in yours, mine is the D5 variant.
> https://postimg.cc/HJ14qczF


I gotta know, what is the little ambient thermometer on the top rad?  I use thermal probes off the Commander XLs to track ambient, but would love something clean like that for monitoring at a glance.

JAT


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 7, 2022)

JATownes said:


> I gotta know, what is the little ambient thermometer on the top rad?  I use thermal probes off the Commander XLs to track ambient, but would love something clean like that for monitoring at a glance.
> 
> JAT



It's a aquacomputer vision. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vision-Infrared-Sensor-Temperature-53232/dp/B01MXONO9Y

Bloody useful, and i have a old remote control programmed to it so i can use it to control playback etc when i am on the couch watching a movie.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 7, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> I dare not ask...


But you did it's a load sensor I'm fitting them to my sofa and bed for home automation


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 7, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> be quiet! Shadow Rock 3 Review
> 
> 
> be quiet! looks to one-up their competition with the Shadow Rock 3 by delivering a high-quality, asymmetrical heatsink that not only provides reliable performance and low noise levels, but also keeps memory and graphics card clearance in mind. This makes the Shadow Rock 3 a robust offering that...
> ...



Well-spotted.  Within 3% or less of some of the best-regarded coolers out there for 2/3 to half the cost is OK with me, though.  Granted, were I _really_ that concerned about P/P, I would've gone with ID-Cooling. But that means buying from Amazon, which I try to avoid.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 7, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Well-spotted.  Within 3% or less of some of the best-regarded coolers out there for 2/3 to half the cost is OK with me, though.  Granted, were I _really_ that concerned about P/P, I would've gone with ID-Cooling. But that means buying from Amazon, which I try to avoid.
> 
> View attachment 239060


noctua vents are louder than beQuiet. consider this as well. when the noctua ones are @ 2000rpm it is like an aircraft turbine. not to mention my industrial ones @ 3000rpm.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 7, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> noctua vents are louder than beQuiet. consider this as well. when the noctua ones are @ 2000rpm it is like an aircraft turbine. not to mention my industrial ones @ 3000rpm.



I got 3 Noctua NF-A12x25 fans in my case, they are pretty quiet, I have used other Noctua fans in the past, they were the more noisier kind.


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 8, 2022)

From top to bottom
5 amp USB-C-C, 6s Li-ion BMS, USB-C and A PD 3.0 and QC power supply, and 25VDC switcher.

Plan is a USB-C UPS.  Gonna add 6s2p 18650s.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2022)

Got some new goodies coming in, but i'll wait til more have arrived to post pics
One thing tho: saw an LG C1 OLED in person... i get the hype.

I saw one of the pacific rim UHD 4K BR's playing on it, and honestly... the movie let the display down. The slower motion scenes tho? Damn.

I've always been sensitive to UV light, so i've always noticed certain colours being really flat vs reality - light blues and greens, for example.
The LG OLED? Yes. They actually looked RIGHT.





These? they're almost fucking NEON.


----------



## hm1342 (Mar 8, 2022)

Buying better fans for my grandson's Cooler Master MB311L in preparation for a surprise CPU/GPU upgrade this Christmas.  He likes the RGB so I'm replacing the two stock 1200 rpm fans with three Halo 120mm.  Also adding two 140mm Halo fans on the top and finally a PWM/ARGB controller.  Biggest thing though is fixing the "lack of filtration" problem on the bottom of the front panel with some fine mesh and/or masking tape.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 8, 2022)

Picked up a load of these. The smaller PCB versions are good but when running via a DC circuit the added power sheild tends to be annoying so going for a bigger design with a more robust voltage regulator makes sense and also Uno cases are cheap so I don't need to make anything as housing.


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 8, 2022)

Taken nearly six months to get one and had to order it from Holland but it has arrived. Little eye candy for my case.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I've always been sensitive to UV light, so i've always noticed certain colours being really flat vs reality - light blues and greens, for example.
> The LG OLED? Yes. They actually looked RIGHT.
> 
> View attachment 239081
> ...


By default LG OLEDs have white balance set to blue'ish so it's natural that blues will pop more in this case. Warm 50 is reference for Cinema content which will bring blues a bit down but sure, they will still pop more when running in HDR mode.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> By default LG OLEDs have white balance set to blue'ish so it's natural that blues will pop more in this case. Warm 50 is reference for Cinema content which will bring blues a bit down but sure, they will still pop more when running in HDR mode.


Oh it popped a lot more than anything else there, but the main takeaway is that it showed colours that i'm yet to see visible on any other display - even other OLED's
Post one of many to come this week:

I got a new fridge. It's tech, cause it needs electricity, has a display, buttons, and an LED light. nurr.




It's not all that much larger than my previous one, but 15 years makes a looooot of difference, in this case about 4x the usable space and 2/3 the electrical cost

This is what filled the previous freezer, to the point the door barely shut:




(The phone arrived, but it was a 256GB burgundy and not the 512GB black so... delays? woo?)


----------



## Hyderz (Mar 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I got a new fridge. It's tech, cause it needs electricity, has a display, buttons, and an LED light. nurr.


You going to overclock it? Hehehe


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2022)

My wireless charger arrived, works as expected, happy with it.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> My wireless charger arrived, works as expected, happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 239102View attachment 239103


How accurate do you need to be with placement?
My phone fell at 90km/h and hit a car a few weeks ago now somehow lost its QC via usb function so only charges at 5v now so I'm getting by via wireless charging but you have to have it placed perfectly for it to charge I'm wondering does the wireless charger I'm using have a overly small coil plate.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 8, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> How accurate do you need to be with placement?



I just place it in the middle, no issues.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I just place it in the middle, no issues.


Mines a damn pain seems to need to be perfectly placed


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2022)

Got a used switch today, minus the right joycon for £70 with the charger and dock, got a used right joy con for £30 from CEX and its working fine.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 8, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> For my LG V20. Screen replacement
> 
> View attachment 238951
> 
> ...


This evening it will be done. Photos soon... And maybe a small clip

Screw driver,  clothe, case to have screws on once taken apart, tried unscrewing the top frame with ease but didn't go further hence waiting for noon


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 8, 2022)

Next month a new wireless mouse i think it will be a classic mouse from logitech,
roccat kone = garbage
Steelseries rival 3 = garbage
razer orochi = garbage


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 8, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Next month a new wireless mouse i think it will be a classic mouse from logitech,
> roccat kone = garbage
> Steelseries rival 3 = garbage
> razer orochi = garbage


I got the G703 and the 903 but really like the 903


----------



## oobymach (Mar 8, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> Next month a new wireless mouse i think it will be a classic mouse from logitech,
> roccat kone = garbage
> Steelseries rival 3 = garbage
> razer orochi = garbage


Funny I love the Orochi and the Rival 3, my logitech G305 though is a piece of crap. Of all the wireless mice I've used it is the worst by a factor of 10, double clicks on a single click about 70% of the time making it useless as a gaming device. If I don't use it for a while it works fine for a day, then goes back to being a piece of crap. Great battery life though.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I got a new fridge. It's tech, cause it needs electricity, has a display, buttons, and an LED light. nurr.


Yeah, but can it run Crysis?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> (The phone arrived, but it was a 256GB burgundy and not the 512GB black so... delays? woo?)


That sucks.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That sucks.


Its probably some chicks phone, and she got his..


----------



## hm1342 (Mar 9, 2022)

hm1342 said:


> Buying better fans for my grandson's Cooler Master MB311L in preparation for a surprise CPU/GPU upgrade this Christmas.  He likes the RGB so I'm replacing the two stock 1200 rpm fans with three Halo 120mm.  Also adding two 140mm Halo fans on the top and finally a PWM/ARGB controller.  Biggest thing though is fixing the "lack of filtration" problem on the bottom of the front panel with some fine mesh and/or masking tape.


Learned a few things today.  First, three 120mm fans will fit in the front of the MB311L only if you mount them behind the frame.  The two stock fans were mounted in front of the frame.  Second, I need washers for the case fan screws in this case.  Not sure if the slots are cut a little wider or the screw heads are just a bit too narrow, but I found myself screwing "through the frame", as it were, more than once.  Third, the generic combo ARGB/PWM controller worked well but there really was no "perfect spot" to mount it without either getting in the way of other cables or taking up the dedicated (though unoccupied) SSD mounting space.  I ended up placing it in the SSD space.  Last, I need to learn how to do better in cable management.  Overall though it was a good experience and my grandson is happy about the additional RGB.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> My wireless charger arrived, works as expected, happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 239102View attachment 239103


Oh hey, i got one of them too!

I have the older style samsung watch that isn't quite Qi compatible, so i had to find somewhere with old stock







freeagent said:


> Its probably some chicks phone, and she got his..


The entire order was screwed up - it showed as a blank PDF file with 'pending order' until AFTER it had shipped - which then had the wrong details. Thing is, there was about an hour between that showing online and the package arriving so zero time to notice, let alone correct anything.
In the meantime they get double the money and earn interest while they hold the refund so yknow, bastards.


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 9, 2022)

I got a couple of 1.5mm Gelid pads to re-pad my GPU since I'm redoing my loop. I measured the stock Bykski thermal pads (blue squishy ones) before buying these and they are a little over 1mm. So I guess 1.5mm was safe. Did the loop and turned it on to check thermals and the thermal pads were too thick and the core was not touching the plate. Thankfully, I was one step ahead and have QDCs.





PVC QDC on inlet and outlet of the GPU. Got the GPU out in a couple of minutes and re-mount everything. It was nerve-wrecking to remount the block with liquid still inside it but it worked.

*

*






QDCs for external rads as well. I used 13mm Norprene tubes for the internal route and EK ZMT for the external rad. Since the pump is "in" the case. I can connect and disconnect the external rad if needed.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 9, 2022)

Hi,
You only got one size thermal pads ?
Think memory chips usually use 1.0mm ek water block lander lol

I get three sizes 0.5-1.0-1.5mm just to be safe.


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 9, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You only got one size thermal pads ?
> Think memory chips usually use 1.0mm ek water block lander lol
> 
> I get three sizes 0.5-1.0-1.5mm just to be safe.


Yup. The Bykski block came with one sheet of thermal pad. It looks like 1.5mm but I was wrong it is 1.25mm and I had to squish the pads by hand. For the longest time I have always wondered why other block manufacturers use different sizes for thermal pads. They are scraping off a single metal block for a specific SKU why not make it that the thermal pads have the same size.

On another note, I found that a single 18W DDC pump is more than enough to run almost 3 meters of tubing with a lot of restrictions.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 9, 2022)

Samsung S22 throttling spawns talk of regulatory investigation and class action lawsuit
					

Earlier this month, someone curious enough to test Samsung's Galaxy S22 performance claims found that they only held true while running benchmark apps. It turned out the...




					www.techspot.com
				




I almost got the S22 Ultra. glad i didn't, dodged a bullet on that one


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> I got a couple of 1.5mm Gelid pads to re-pad my GPU since I'm redoing my loop. I measured the stock Bykski thermal pads (blue squishy ones) before buying these and they are a little over 1mm. So I guess 1.5mm was safe. Did the loop and turned it on to check thermals and the thermal pads were too thick and the core was not touching the plate. Thankfully, I was one step ahead and have QDCs.
> 
> View attachment 239215
> 
> ...


Too late to warn you - the gelid ultimates are HARD pads and dont compress, you often need smaller sizes with them (or to compress them in advance, i squished mine between a flat piece of plastic and a piece of glass - but thats still tough to get them right)


As for the S22U: They'll get away with it, even after being reported by meddling kids.
Why? because optimising to save battery life is good for the environment of course! (The aforementioned force-toggle is an obvious, easy way out)
The exynos/snapdragon scandle is the big issue, as the exysnos version has far lower 3D performance (post throttling, FAR lower)


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 9, 2022)

Day off from work tomorrow and I seriously need to start doing the cables


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2022)

So i can tell when the emus are coming, i got this package
I dont plan to use the paid subscription, i want it as "just" a smart doorbell




(This is my older gen 1 display viewing the doorbell. For artistic purposes it is dusty, and i dropped the phone as i was taking the photo)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 9, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> It was nerve-wrecking to remount the block with liquid still inside it but it worked.


Impressive!


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 9, 2022)

Up close and personal with the Gunfighter Mk.3


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 10, 2022)

Well my trusty Seasonic X-1050 has been doing strange things(1 random reboot and one complete shutdown) So bout time for a new one.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 10, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> This evening it will be done. Photos soon... And maybe a small clip
> 
> Screw driver,  clothe, case to have screws on once taken apart, tried unscrewing the top frame with ease but didn't go further hence waiting for noon
> 
> ...


Would seem after a few discharge/changes with my V20 just thing's work now (that's the Finger Print and display features) just I think it had to work out it's things for it's new home lol

The Finger Print worked yes but the display second screen did not stay on after the main was off


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Well my trusty Seasonic X-1050 has been doing strange things(1 random reboot and one complete shutdown) So bout time for a new one.


You may wish to open it up, properly discharging it first and look for problem parts. The myth that PSUs are not user serviceable is hogwash. When proper precautions are taken, anything is serviceable.

You might find a part, like a cap, going bad and be able to replace it. PSUs can be repair just like anything else. And it would be a shame to toss out such a nice unit.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You may wish to open it up, properly discharging it first and look for problem parts. The myth that PSUs are not user serviceable is hogwash. When proper precautions are taken, anything is serviceable.
> 
> You might find a part, like a cap, going bad and be able to replace it. PSUs can be repair just like anything else. And it would be a shame to toss out such a nice unit.


It’s well out of warranty and technically probably missing some newer spec features so it’s served me well and it’s retirement is well deserved.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 11, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> It’s well out of warranty and technically probably missing some newer spec features so it’s served me well and it’s retirement is well deserved.


I tend to service them then use them for other projects they make great bench top power supplies or supplies for large led arrays working on one atm

 it's likely to be used to power the fans and LEDs on my in stairs server project.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I tend to service them then use them for other projects they make great bench top power supplies or supplies for large led arrays working on one atmView attachment 239410 it's likely to be used to power the fans and LEDs on my in stairs server project.


Now THAT's servicing!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Now THAT's servicing!


Board still needs to come out there's a section that's very poorly designed and shorted out that I need to fix.


And obviously it all needs a good clean.

Back to topic picked up a e-paper to try on a project in the office.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 11, 2022)

well, that's it for my Hecate GM5, wanted to like them (they have a lot of pros like aptX Adaptive, huge play time ~40hrs, excellent sound ) but in the end the AirPod classic shape is not for me

thus... "do not early adopt and buy the HYPE" but instead "read reviews and wait for firmware updates and price down" (although they already were cheap at 99chf like the Hecat GM5)

and since i am tired to wait on the Soundcore Liberty 3 Pro availability...
so i bought Nothing.... errrr something? Ear(1) for 88chf yesterday and updated them to the latest firmware ...
at the price even the initial firmware was good enough, sound is quite good (Teenage Engineering Audio did not fail to deliver),  ANC is efficient, zero connection issues and touch control are way less finicky than the GM5 (really like the slide up slide down for volume control on both stem)


yeah, i prefer silicon tips ...




the only cons i can find would be AAC and SBC codec only, would have preferred aptX/aptX HD or aptX Adaptive (although they do have a low latency mode, it's not 100% on par with aptX Adaptive, let's say it's around 85% )

but compared to my previous Hecate GM5, they do old their ground quite well, are priced lower (88.70chf versus 99chf), have a better shape (standard Apple AirPod shape for the GM5 and more similar to the Airpod Pro for the ear (1) minus the obnoxious "Apple" pricing for both) and add ANC, capacitive in ear detection and Qi Wireless charging... that's a win in my book

another minor one although not a deal breaker for me 34hrs autonomy total versus 40... but at least they are above 20hrs whereas other brand boast "huge playtime" with only a mere 12 to 20hrs, 6hrs less bah! no biggies

no e-waste: the GM5 and the Liberty 2 Pro will be passed on to friends and family

ah, and i bought, alongside, another "unboxing facilitator" from Morakniv .... but not the No. 711, i took a Kansbol (good point i can even use the belt loop with the Eldris sheat ) for when the box is too big! used the Eldris for the Ear(1) tho ... noticed the pull-tear tab too late ... on the plastic wrapping and on the cardboard wrapping... never been a fan of easy pull opening ... "unboxing ruined!" if not using a "unboxing facilitator"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Board still needs to come out there's a section that's very poorly designed and shorted out that I need to fix.


That's doable. I'd recommend some heat-shink tubing if you have some. In a pinch you can use nail-polish to isolate those parts once replaced.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's doable. I'd recommend some heat-shink tubing if you have some. In a pinch you can use nail-polish to isolate those parts once replaced.



I have solder mask, glass fibre tubing, heat shrink, kapton tape and silicone plaster, the whole shhabang in my drawers.

Sorry no nail polish


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry no nail polish



You can ask your Thai lady for that....


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> You can ask your Thai lady for that....


We live on a farm no such thing as nice nails in our house


----------



## oobymach (Mar 11, 2022)

The new ssd arrived. Cloned the old drive onto it before testing. Has a miserable tbw (100tbw to be precise) which ain't great, I'm using it as a game drive and it works well, and writes to the drive will be solely from gaming so we'll see how long it can last. My other game drive is still mint with 10k hours and only 2.8tbw.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2022)

At least my Thai GF had an office job at their company...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> At least my Thai GF had an office job at their company...


Mines a stay at home stock trader /farmer


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Mines a stay at home stock trader /farmer



My GF worked at her sister's company with over 500 employees. (car rental and chauffeurs)


----------



## JessePlays3434 (Mar 11, 2022)

Just got an rx 580 XFX in mint condition for 7 US dollars


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> My GF worked at her sister's company with over 500 employees. (car rental and chauffeurs)


alright, it appears we're getting way off-target, and for some reason, looks like a penis-comparison contest? Back to the topic guys.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 11, 2022)

Oh and when I grabbed the e-paper I picked up a stack of these oled screens no idea what I'm going to use them for but they were less than a dollar each



I went with the white the blue looks fuzzy in the photo


----------



## Frick (Mar 11, 2022)

Found a case. Fractal Design Define R4, €40 with shipping. There are some scratches on it.





Old case vs new case. The Define has a slightly higher quality. Slightly. Some HDD bays are missing.





Hmm, the seller didn't mention that most of the whateveritisyoucallthem are broken on one side... I won't do a thing of it though, as the case was really cheap, and the front panel stays in place anyway.





Yeah I'll never care enough to do proper cable management in a computer.. Note the red SATA cable on the top DVD writer. It's really long.

There's also a new NVMe drive (well, I bought it like six months ago and haven't bothered to install it), a Kingston NV1 500GB.

And yes, the CPU cooler could do with a thorough cleanse, but whatever. I managed to get rid of the worst.





Installing Windows now, it's decently quiet so far. Now I just need a SATA controller card, but the PCIe ones seem to be a lot more expensive, and uncommon, than the PCI ones.


----------



## ASOT (Mar 11, 2022)

New Psu and storage..i've read good reviews about this power supply.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 11, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Sorry no nail polish


I was just saying, for example. In a pinch kind of thing. It works amazingly well.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2022)

oobymach said:


> The new ssd arrived. Cloned the old drive onto it before testing. Has a miserable tbw (100tbw to be precise) which ain't great, I'm using it as a game drive and it works well, and writes to the drive will be solely from gaming so we'll see how long it can last. My other game drive is still mint with 10k hours and only 2.8tbw.
> 
> View attachment 239391
> View attachment 239393
> View attachment 239392


100TBW, for a 2TB drive??
Holy shite.
Edit: look i can see that being for for a laptop or low user environment, but i also see things go wrong all the time (I had a game go spaz and have an error log txt file fill my C: drive) and then suddenly your drive lost a lot of its lifespan :/
Windows updates would make me fear for it's longevity and such


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2022)

On topic:




What's in the box?!





More when I find time to switch them over.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 12, 2022)

Gigabyte G5 MD Laptop and 3070 ti ftw3 ordered. Got tracking info earlier today. Oooo im hype!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 12, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> On topic:
> View attachment 239559
> 
> What's in the box?!
> ...


Console mods....

My esp's should be arriving tomorrow time to get busy apart from the stack of esp32 Uno boards and a load of wemos d1 mini's I picked up a load of relays and capacitive touch switches to try out.


All nice and cheap


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 12, 2022)

Tadam:




Darkplates 2.0 for the PS5. Now it finally fits in with the rest of the hardware.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2022)

Oh wow an 11Mᗡ laptop, how rare


----------



## Calmmo (Mar 12, 2022)

The console ran out of space so... I decided to buy a 90's GPU box.. wait, that's not right. OOOH yeah It's a new GAMER nvme drive


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 12, 2022)

I am happy for my latest purchase,  4.15 L of gasoline at 8 Euros.  
Few hours later it got more higher.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 12, 2022)

Kovoet said:


> Day off from work tomorrow and I seriously need to start doing the cables



Always good times with Corsair....


----------



## oobymach (Mar 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> 100TBW, for a 2TB drive??
> Holy shite.
> Edit: look i can see that being for for a laptop or low user environment, but i also see things go wrong all the time (I had a game go spaz and have an error log txt file fill my C: drive) and then suddenly your drive lost a lot of its lifespan :/
> Windows updates would make me fear for it's longevity and such



They don't list the tbw anywhere because it's so low, had to go to their website and look it up myself. Of course I looked this up _after _I bought the drive. In my pc it'll last 20 years, nothing going on there but games so it'll have way more reads than writes.



			https://documents.westerndigital.com/content/dam/doc-library/en_us/assets/public/western-digital/product/internal-drives/wd-green-ssd/product-brief-wd-green-sn350-nvme-ssd.pdf


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 13, 2022)

Alibaba explosion


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 13, 2022)

usb-sticks for customers who will use my services in the future. individually handprogrammed


----------



## freeagent (Mar 13, 2022)

I have the 128GB version, it is very quick..


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 13, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> usb-sticks for customers who will use my services in the future. individually handprogrammed



Handing out free malware? j/k


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 13, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> usb-sticks for customers who will use my services in the future. individually handprogrammed
> 
> View attachment 239665


2 quick questions, how much did you pay for them, and what do you load them with ("handprogrammed")?  that's a lotta data space!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 13, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I have the 128GB version, it is very quick..


yes. me as well.




P4-630 said:


> Handing out free malware? j/k


PLUS keylogger!










Ahhzz said:


> 2 quick questions, how much did you pay for them, and what do you load them with ("handprogrammed")?  that's a lotta data space!


11,64€ per item tax included.





various partitions with tools and programs i can boot from and recover, save windows. the individual file formats on the stick make it necessary to program everything individually. i sell the sticks to customers. and offer them my services in case something goes wrong with their PCs. this stick is then MY toolbox lying in their drawer to be able to help uncomplicated and immediately. there is then no need to be on site and help with my guidance via teamview and telephone.
I handle hard cases in our store.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 13, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> PLUS keylogger!


Lol that’s awesome


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 13, 2022)

datamining the easy way! i mean.... MS calls it telemetry.................. 








freeagent said:


> Lol that’s awesome


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2022)

Ladies, Gents, Frogs, internet enabled animals:
Give me advice for a UPS?

I have this one already on the gaming PC, and functionally it's fine. It's just that i need at least one more, so if i found a compelling reason (The active PFC variants?) to get a better one for the PC, this can be repurposed.
Handles the 3090 and dual monitor just fine, but when the internet goes bye bye, it makes me sad.





What's the second one for?
Modem, router, occasional game server (which may end up being my old laptop)

Should i just get a cheapo for the networking stuff, or is there any features worth upgrading the gaming PC's UPS to?
(I know i wont be gaming on battery, it's mostly for safe shutdowns, and finishing whatever the PC is doing at the time)




Preferably from here, or any other Au store








						UPS | Centre Com : Best PC Hardware Prices!
					

Unbeatable Computer & IT Gear Prices! Custom PC Experts. Huge Range of Computer Peripherals. Great Service. Recognised for On-Time Shipping. Buy Online & Save!




					www.centrecom.com.au
				





(Gah i wish it was simple/easy to get a giant UPS with solar panels and give myself free electricity )


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> (Gah i wish it was simple/easy to get a giant UPS with solar panels and give myself free electricity )


 That's a plan I've had in mind for a while now but using dc-dc power supplies in my networking and servers.

Anyway back to your point I went with a smaller APC ups for my server and networking then fitted the additional battery it's not going to work for any extended periods of time but 30mins to an hour it's good and runs my Poe switch also so the Access points don't go down. 
It's also nice to have the data link so my server knows it needs to shut down at 15% battery


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2022)

Throwing all that previous thinking away: use the existing phone battery banks i have, with this during an outage:





Cheapass cables that step 5V up to 12V


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 14, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Samsung S22 throttling spawns talk of regulatory investigation and class action lawsuit
> 
> 
> Earlier this month, someone curious enough to test Samsung's Galaxy S22 performance claims found that they only held true while running benchmark apps. It turned out the...
> ...


isnt this standard?

Many do unlock a hidden performance mode on benchmark.  

Smartphone=
Shit F2P Games
Benchmark Scam from Phone Companys


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 14, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> isnt this standard?
> 
> Many do unlock a hidden performance mode on benchmark.
> 
> ...



I have no idea, I am not a phone guy, it's all new to me. Anyways, I just want a device to text and make phone calls and have car gps. I pre-ordered the iphone SE 3rd gen. My current phone is ancient and junk. Hopefully this will last me 5 years. I will get a good case for it (recommendations welcome)

Not a fan of Apple, but it will be nice knowing I have consistent updates/security fixes. Also I do like that it is small.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Cheapass cables that step 5V up to 12V


What would you need that for?


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> internet enabled animals


I have horrible reception without my computer, but yeah.

Just get a UPS from a reputable brand at capacity that's on sale.

Boring answer is boring, but seriously, PWM modulation isn't really a big deal anymore.



Mussels said:


> (Gah i wish it was simple/easy to get a giant UPS with solar panels and give myself free electricity )


It is easy!  But very expensive.  As is all hired labor consulting.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What would you need that for?



Main reason is because a lot of power banks don't allow phone charging (iphones and ipads especially) unless it can pump enough juice... so I am guessing this is what he is referring to... I had this issue a few weeks ago actually. My power bank brought up error message (not enough power, even though power bank was full) when trying to charge tablet. Useless.

edit: nm I think we are all on different page here. lol I think I misunderstand


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What would you need that for?


To run my 12V router off a 5V USB battery bank, during power outages - it doesnt happen too often so it's not worth a lot of expense (<5 times a year - but with an 8 year old, keeping the wifi running is goddamn helpful)


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 14, 2022)

Gave up trying to find a alternative screen for my e-paper and went and ordered one


Bought a very expensive usb-c cable for my soldering iron too


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 14, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Gave up trying to find a alternative screen for my e-paper and went and ordered oneView attachment 239735
> Bought a very expensive usb-c cable for my soldering iron tooView attachment 239736



so you basically just made your own kindle paperwhite?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 14, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> so you basically just made your own kindle paperwhite?


Basically yes but using a esp32 board which I can program as a display for my smart home the plan is something like this.





So basically a smart switch


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> To run my 12V router off a 5V USB battery bank, during power outages - it doesnt happen too often so it's not worth a lot of expense (<5 times a year - but with an 8 year old, keeping the wifi running is goddamn helpful)


Ah, interesting. Fair enough.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 14, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Always good times with Corsair....
> 
> View attachment 239584


oh, do i spot a Kitagawa Marin from Sono Bisque Doll wa Koi wo Suru (My Dress-Up Darling) here? 
that manga is hilarious, refreshing and wholesome, imho (i am not usually into slice of life, more into darker setup like Berserk but well ... have to find some other in between )


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 14, 2022)

Mussels said:


> To run my 12V router off a 5V USB battery bank, during power outages - it doesnt happen too often so it's not worth a lot of expense (<5 times a year - but with an 8 year old, keeping the wifi running is goddamn helpful)


I tried that once and tested it on our modem. It sucked the power out of the power bank hella fast.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 14, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> I tried that once and tested it on our modem. It sucked the power out of the power bank hella fast.


Still, Mussels has a good idea. It can be very handy in a pinch.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Still, Mussels has a good idea. It can be very handy in a pinch.


My media converters are 12v but all my Access points are Poe and my router is my server so no little battery power bank is gonna power that stuff suppose I have a pinch here especially since the power will start cutting regular here soon.

No idea what causes it maybe the grid lines get so hot they have to switch off or the cables melt.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 14, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> I tried that once and tested it on our modem. It sucked the power out of the power bank hella fast.


Hi,
Yeah my xfinity modem sucks up some juice
Battery backup is a necessity.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 14, 2022)

WiFi is a greedy greedy mistress with the home automation I have around the house some ZigBee sensors will last 2 years on a little coin battery the same sensor on WiFi lasts a few hours on a 18650 li-ion

Oh and just bought some of these Tesla coil speakers to play with.




Seems I have a addiction to cheap Chinese electronics


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Mar 14, 2022)

Two extreme ends of Razer gaming mice. 
Gotta get used to the higher LOD of the 3359 quickly


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 14, 2022)

Well seeing as I’m back to a standard form factor PSU my case had a 92mm top fan I could never mount because of the PSU length also there’s another 92mm “exhaust” behind my top mounted HDD cage so I treated them both to some new fans


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 14, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> WiFi is a greedy greedy mistress with the home automation I have around the house some ZigBee sensors will last 2 years on a little coin battery the same sensor on WiFi lasts a few hours on a 18650 li-ion
> 
> Oh and just bought some of these Tesla coil speakers to play with.View attachment 239746
> 
> Seems I have a addiction to cheap Chinese electronics



That's cool that, what kit is it?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> That's cool that, what kit is it?


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mO7BP9I 
Don't know if that link will work but that's what my app gives me. It's a 15w Tesla coil speaker not sure of the range and from what I read it needs a cooling fan but it's so cheap for a interesting little kit I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 14, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mO7BP9I
> Don't know if that link will work but that's what my app gives me. It's a 15w Tesla coil speaker not sure of the range and from what I read it needs a cooling fan but it's so cheap for a interesting little kit I couldn't help myself.



Just bought one, i am a bit of a ALi lover too, specially for Amps and stuff


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just bought one, i am a bit of a ALi lover too, specially for Amps and stuff


Yep I love those little wuzhi Bluetooth amps


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 14, 2022)

a 250GB NVME SSD, i need to buy other things too so i dont have much monery.

But i need min. 200GB Space for some games on pc, since i play 75% of my time now on pc. 
Ps4 is still good but yeah pc is pc.

Edit:
A hughe + for pc against the ps4 is, i can set the graphics in my own style.
I dont like AA so i can turn it in 95% of the games off, in the 4% others one i need to edit the settings xml. but i can turn it off.
In 1% i cant and i throw this game into the Garbage.

On Console i have in 99,99% only the option to turn blur off and setting about the brightness.


Next thing most games dont have a DEMO, so ill load it on PC on other ways and if i like the game after maybe 2 hours of gamining ill buy it,
on the Consoles ull buy the Cat in the Box.
(Yeah Horizon Forbbiden West is so cute, nice and whatever) The Game is a Bullshitbingo and Lame. Ah yeah the mainstory was after 10 Hours done,
im so stupid and pay 70€ for this game it havent even a new game +

Or be shooter on console:
Tickrate 30Hz even if the game runs with 60 FPS, what sort of a bullshit


Befor ill buy a PS5 for 500€ ill buy a 3060 for 500€


Next thing are the Errors:
Ps3 an CE Error all 4, 5 Months
Ps4 on weekend 3-4 CE Errors a day like AMD Drivers on PC

Ironic:
PS3 had an RSX from Nvidia and had even with GTA 5 only 2 or 3 CE Errors all the time, like Errors on PC.
PS4 have a AMD Apu and got if i play on weekend about 3-4 CE Errors like the Apu i used on PC with Driver reset (A10 7870K)


----------



## Prime2515102 (Mar 14, 2022)

This ASUS RT-AX58U.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 14, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Basically yes but using a esp32 board which I can program as a display for my smart home the plan is something like this.
> 
> View attachment 239740
> 
> So basically a smart switch



Very impressive mate! You need to let me come sleep on your couch and you teach me, plus I think it would be neat to live in a country that has a bunch of coconuts and aloe vera growing wild.  lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 14, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Very impressive mate! You need to let me come sleep on your couch and you teach me, plus I think it would be neat to live in a country that has a bunch of coconuts and aloe vera growing wild.  lol



I'm gonna bags his couch, i'll bring my soldering iron. sick of my country tbh


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'm gonna bags his couch, i'll bring my soldering iron. sick of my country tbh



you got a partner already, you have to give me dibs, he is going to help me get a Thai lady in my life after he teaches me how to make my own paperwhite LOL

mmm coconuts are very refreshing lads!


----------



## phill (Mar 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> (The phone arrived, but it was a 256GB burgundy and not the 512GB black so... delays? woo?)


I had nothing to do with it at all...........  Honest!!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'm gonna bags his couch, i'll bring my soldering iron. sick of my country tbh


Soldering irons are widely available here what I need are teabags a pi4 and a coral edge all of those are like looking for rocking horse s**t.



CallandorWoT said:


> you got a partner already, you have to give me dibs, he is going to help me get a Thai lady in my life after he teaches me how to make my own paperwhite LOL
> 
> mmm coconuts are very refreshing lads!


There's alot of opensource paperwhite alternatives out there now and no western man needs help finding a Thai lady but finding a genuine one gets a bit more tricky


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2022)

Got a new mouse today and It's excellent! Redragon Griffin.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MR2XHY2
$25 shipped.

Packaging is great and sturdy! SOOOO comfortable! It also remembers settings when unplugged, which is nice. A lot of other, more expensive, mice don't do that!

Absolutely delighted with this mouse. $25 well spent! Word to the wise, this is a large mouse. People with small hands might find it a little too big. So if you're thinking of buying it, keep that in mind.



ThaiTaffy said:


> Seems I have a addiction to cheap *but fun* Chinese electronics


Minor correction for you.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 15, 2022)

Thought it was about time to go legit so used the link to Windows 10 Pro key purchase from right here on TPU's main page $11.72NZD later and well that's that done "BUT" while watching Aljazera this morning to catch up with what's going on in the Ukraine and drinking the morning caffeine my PC quietly updated itself to Windows 11 Pro the damn thing didn't even ask me if I wanted too grrrr


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 15, 2022)

Oh and Tigger if your coming to visit order me a slim xspc 240 rad and a alphacool 180 rad I can't get them here alsopop past South Wales and pick up the 3070 sat on my desk been almost a year since I got it and it's 9000km away.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Oh and Tigger if your coming to visit order me a slim xspc 240 rad and a alphacool 180 rad I can't get them here alsopop past South Wales and pick up the 3070 sat on my desk been almost a year since I got it and it's 9000km away.



OK i have a spare 280mm rad  i will post you some precious tea bags if you like? and a 3070 just sat there, oh! the humanity.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 15, 2022)

Got a free mouse to replace the Logi Ergo which started to intermittently crap out



It feels cheap and weighs almost nothing but it works..and did I mention it was free?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> OK i have a spare 280mm rad  i will post you some precious tea bags if you like? and a 3070 just sat there, oh! the humanity.


No no I can get 280 rads and the like easily it's weird ones like a 240mm @20 mm thick and a duel 92mm @25mm I can't find for love nor money.
 It's a nice 3070 too the ekwb one a friend grabbed from his distributor and tea bags I drink Glengettie tea which you can't get here


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> No no I can get 280 rads and the like easily it's weird ones like a 240mm @20 mm thick and a duel 92mm @25mm I can't find for love nor money.
> It's a nice 3070 too the ekwb one a friend grabbed from his distributor and tea bags I drink Glengettie tea which you can't get here



Never heard of Glengettie tea, we just use Yorkshire tea or PG tips if we can't get Yorkshire.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Never heard of Glengettie tea, we just use Yorkshire tea or PG tips if we can't get Yorkshire.


Its a Welsh thing..
Anyway back to topic had a play with my new toys earlier made a test circuit of a light switch I'm hoping to make but can't get the code to work no matter what, even the guys who write the program I use are saying the code is right but still doesn't work. Everything works individually but when I put it together and automate it I get nothing   I've tried 4 different micro controllers multiple switches and relays. Put a multimeter on everything and the program writers are still saying it's a hardware issue.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Mar 15, 2022)

Hi guys, my Corsair AIO died. The pump failed and this being the second time an AIO fails for me, I moved back to air and got an DeepCool AS500 Plus White for £59 on Amazon.
I can say that this is a great cooler, has the same performance as the Corsair H100i Capellix and looks sleek.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2022)

RE the Asus P6T deluxe board. Here is what it has turned into.
Asus P6T deluxe board
Intel xeon 6/12 X5675 CPU
6x2gb DDR3
500GB SATA 2.5" SSD
Corsair TX750M
GT730 1GB


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Got a new mouse today and It's excellent! Redragon Griffin.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07MR2XHY2
> $25 shipped.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yep a cool firmware for sure 
All my side programed buttons work in linux too 




Don't change the dpi mine gets really weird lowering it lol

This one was only 36.us

m901 perdition


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Mar 15, 2022)

Been spending a bonus from work this month.

2x 18TB Seagate Exos HDDs for my fileserver (they were cheaper than the 14's & 16's at the time!)
Alpenfohn 280mm white AIO
3x Thermalright TL-C12015W-S 120x15mm white RGB fans
My current build is a "snow white" theme in an O11D Mini.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 239857


Nice love the red


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 15, 2022)

My next Upgrade CPU X5460 *LINK*





On my Specs to x5450 OC'3.6 would it make a difference?​


----------



## RealKGB (Mar 15, 2022)

iPhone 4 is here!


Spoiler

















As is tradition, I've Linusified the stock wallpaper. Can you see the changes?

It's a 16GB model, but I have about 5GB free space so I'm planning to dualboot ApexNanshan 8A2180g.
In the meantime I have AProxMeter, Coordinate, and FactoryShaker to play with. SwitchBoard is there, but it doesn't run since there's no /AppleInternal directory with stuff (and my root partition is too small to add ApexNanshan stuff to stock iOS).


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 15, 2022)

RealKGB said:


> iPhone 4 is here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


sweet! reminds me the times we were so hyped about it. my first was a 3GS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Got a free mouse to replace the Logi Ergo which started to intermittently crap out
> View attachment 239826
> It feels cheap and weighs almost nothing but it works..and did I mention it was free?


If it's comfortable and works well, I call that a win!



theFOoL said:


> My next Upgrade CPU X5460 *LINK*
> 
> View attachment 239865
> 
> On my Specs to x5450 OC'3.6 would it make a difference?​


Make sure your BIOS will support that CPU before you order it. 775 mobo's having 771 CPU microcode is iffy at best...


----------



## Shrek (Mar 15, 2022)

Got me a new 128GB Gorilla USB drive, had bad sectors, went straight back for a refund; pity really as my 64GB version is running great and has no bad sectors.

Now I am eyeing the Samsung BAR Plus.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 15, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Got me a new 128GB Gorilla USB drive, had bad sectors; went straight back for a refund.


Happens yes


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 15, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Got me a new 128GB Gorilla USB drive, had bad sectors; went straight back for a refund.
> 
> Pity really as my 64GB version is running great and has no bad sectors.
> 
> Now I am eyeing the Samsung bar plus.


are u diving with your hardware?


----------



## Shrek (Mar 15, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> are u diving with your hardware?
> 
> View attachment 239877



What thumb drive would Indiana Jones use? ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 15, 2022)

RealKGB said:


> iPhone 4 is here!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I got a great condition 4s 32gb to use as a media player.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 15, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Got me a new 128GB Gorilla USB drive, had bad sectors, went straight back for a refund


That sucks.


----------



## RealKGB (Mar 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I got a great condition 4s 32gb to use as a media player.


They work great since there's a lot of cheap 30-pin docks about. I'm considering snagging one next time I go to a Goodwill, they're _everywhere_.


----------



## Shrek (Mar 15, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> My next Upgrade CPU X5460 *LINK*
> 
> View attachment 239865
> 
> On my Specs to x5450 OC'3.6 would it make a difference?​



Why not get an Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 for about the same price? rather than play the adaptor included trick.

You are going to run this on DDR2 RAM, no?

"This cpu support LGA775 for INTEL  G31/G41/P31/P35/P41/P43/P45 mainboard"
"This cpu can't support X38/X48/Q35/Q45/G33/G43 chip's mainboard"
Speccy should tell you what you have in this regard.

My DDR3 computer can run an Intel 2 Quad Q9650 but would not run this as it has the Q45/Q43 chipset.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Still, Mussels has a good idea. It can be very handy in a pinch.


Found what i want, but the stock here in Au dried up (new variant launching?)





Insert Ryobi battery (of which i have 4) - receive 240V mains power (or 120V, for this version)

Due to lack of stock on that little toy and a sale on a real UPS... tada

(Cropped the image a lot, basically its good wattage/VA and compact)


----------



## EntropyZ (Mar 16, 2022)

I ordered 2 instead of 1 by accident it seems and once I saw them, I knew I had to have them paired. Oh yeah. One of my fans on the NR200P has a really noisy bearing when it's running upside down. It's bad enough the top grill isn't attached securely, so the vibrations made even more noise together. The 120mm fans that were included, are closed, you can't disassemble them to give them a bit of maintenance, which is sad.

These will be the first Noctua fans I've got. And I have to know how silent they truly are.




I'm planning a 5600 or a 5600X upgrade soon. ^^


----------



## Ahhzz (Mar 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Found what i want, but the stock here in Au dried up (new variant launching?)
> 
> View attachment 239882
> 
> ...


I've got one of these for my Makita set. very handy!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Mar 16, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep a cool firmware for sure
> All my side programed buttons work in linux too
> View attachment 239838
> ...


i had a trust GXT 166 that had the same shape (and weight system iirc)



defo one of the best cheap "mmo" mouse i ever owned

kinda wanting to give a try at their modular one the GXT 970 Morphix (which is between 44 and 66 chf atm for me )

if i ever want to go wired non trackball later ... although i still have my Asus ROG Spatha aside ... and that one is golden and wireless and also has 9 thumb buttons like the Morphix (liked the GXT 166 better for the 12 buttons ... tho )


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 16, 2022)

After 17 years of faithful service I finally retired my beloved corner desk and while not totally happy with my new one it does have cup holders?


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Mar 16, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> After 17 years of faithful service I finally retired my beloved corner desk and while not totally happy with my new one it does have cup holders?
> View attachment 239912


Ikea's finest?


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 16, 2022)

My dad's laptop was running slow, it took 10 minutes to launch anything. So I replaced the M.2.
And to see if I could manage to get some data of the old one I needed a M.2 to usb enclosure thingy.
I got this no-name one as it had good reviews. And I still managed to save the data.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 16, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> Ikea's finest?


Yep and only 1 bad screw that was super important and thankfully I had something to replace it with…


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 16, 2022)

Alright, even tho I did not plan for this but yea I ended up buying a tower 'slim' cooler for my 12100F.



Pen drive is for my father, he said 32 GB is enough so I picked this + decently priced too with gen 3.2 _'not like he will ever use that but still'_

Originally I wanted a top down cooler for my CPU cause I do prefer the aesthetic design of those but when I checked the LGA 1700 coolers at every big etailer in my country it made me feel like this:




Literally found only 2, one I did not like cause it was some weird tall looking Thermaltake and one stupidly expensive Noctua for small form builds so yea nothing for me.

When it comes to tower coolers I'm only okay with the slim-ish designs, don't fancy a big block of metal in my PC and this was the only one I somewhat liked. _'I used a Be Quiet Pure Rock Slim in my AM 4 system'_
At least the full black coating looks nice + I do like RGB as long as its static 1 max 2 colors.

The stock Intel RM 1 cooler was okay for a stock cooler and generic use on my 12100 but it could spike up to temps I wasn't too comfortable with and I could hear it at that point. _'still its useable compared to the older Intel stock coolers if nothing else is available'_

I paid ~37$ for this ID cooler, did a Cinebench R23 multi core loop for the same time as the stock cooler and this is now 18 celsius lower/cooler while being completely silent with default fan settings.
Well at least I won't have to use the stock cooler when its ~30 celsius in my room during summer..

O ye the cooler came with a 5V RGB splitter '4 way' and a tube of their own thermal paste which I did use cause I was curious. _'even tho I have MX 4/GD 900 at home'_
Installing was really simple too, even for me who can be kinda clumsy at times.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 16, 2022)

Some Krytox 205g0 to re-lube the stabilizers on the keyboard. It's messy and a major PITA without desoldering but possible with some creativity.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 16, 2022)

No purchase i made me today an aluminium holder for the HDD and SSD.

And i had nothing to do, but cant work on my cooler i made a yeah mh i dont know what it should be, maybe a SATA cable guide  
out of steel 40x5mm. Maybe in bad times for self denfense as last try.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Mar 16, 2022)

SSD M.2 NVMe 256GB Netac





SSD SATAIII 1TB GoldenFir





Both are now installed on my Lenovo IdeaPad S145-15API notebook.





***Images for illustrative purposes only.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 17, 2022)

Got the V9000 RGB KB&M set I ordered today. There are some downsides, but for $25 it was actually a fair price.

This is the stock photo;


And these are taken by me;






The keyboard is well made and sturdy and the mouse is the same. Had to do a bit of modding. See the details in the thread I made;








						Trying to decide on an RGB KB&M set...
					

Oh don't get me wrong I don't throw anything out, my wife hates it!! I'll keep any good materials that can be used and I can use anything even a nice flat sheet of polystyrene from packaging is thermal insulation in my eyes. Even my skyloong keyboard This is filled with packing foam and has an...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 17, 2022)

It came today -- changed the color cus i want the milanaise wristband instead of the tupperware.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2022)

Just bought a 6700 XT for MSRP direct from amd.com   $479, will get one of these new budget AMD chips to pair it with and will have some proper 1080p gaming again on my 165hz 1080p IPS 23.8" monitor.

THE SHORTAGE AIN'T SHIT BOYS!!!        

i already have psu, case, cooler, etc.  

What CPU should I pair it with? maybe I should just go balls to the wall and try to get the new 3dcache 5800 when it comes out?  $450 really isn't much more than a $250 cpu... might as well go for it I guess.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 17, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 240107View attachment 240115View attachment 240109
> 
> It came today -- changed the color cus i want the milanaise wristband instead of the tupperware.


That isnt a Watch, its a Toy


----------



## Yraggul666 (Mar 17, 2022)

This beast came in today, my upgrade is almost complete.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 17, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> That isnt a Watch, its a Toy


correct! a 600€ toy which can show u the time. but anyway.. we men always need something to play with...  






and a little bit to show off 

from the iron-bronze age directly into the future.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 17, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> correct! a 600€ toy which can show u the time. but anyway.. we men always need something to play with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My new one after summer  will be a simple watch but with moonphase. 





Edit:
yaya i know its not a man watch but i like it its so cute


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2022)

what mobo should I get for the 5800x 3d cache cpu? is the gigabyte x570 aurous elite wifi good? it has the latest bios that will support the new cpu... and its on sale for 180 brand new... seems like a decent deal.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 17, 2022)

ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Extreme ab € 719,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Extreme ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: E-ATX (SSI CEB) • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD X570 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ry… ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				




Its a joke but im was very positive since near a decade with gigabyte maybe one of them 
An Gigabyte A85 (FM2) alive a water damage cause the water cooler ran out, its still alive but it have since a few years some rust on it.


----------



## xu^ (Mar 17, 2022)

just treated myself to a set of Corsair Vengence RGB Pro SL ram,  nothing fancy but i wanted white sticks to blend in with my other stuff, and ofc the RGB is nice 


Edit: just for fun i decided to chuck my old Vengence LPX 3600's back in to have 32gb  just to see if it would boot, as ive heard many stories that B450 boards dont do 4 sticks very well, much to my surprise it booted and its running at 3600 with no probs, done a few benchmarks and played a few games and no problems at all, mucho surprised lol, might even be tempted to buy another set of the RGB pro SL


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 17, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Just bought a 6700 XT for MSRP direct from amd.com   $479, will get one of these new budget AMD chips to pair it with and will have some proper 1080p gaming again on my 165hz 1080p IPS 23.8" monitor.
> i already have psu, case, cooler, etc.
> What CPU should I pair it with? maybe I should just go balls to the wall and try to get the new 3dcache 5800 when it comes out?  $450 really isn't much more than a $250 cpu... might as well go for it I guess.


If you target 165 fps, I wouldn't go lower than the 5700X. What cooler do you have? As for the motherboard, you'd want one with reliable, fully heatsinked power delivery and the B550 or X570 chipset. For my part, I can recommend the MSI B550 Tomahawk. It's one of the better AM4 boards and offers great value for money.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 17, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> If you target 165 fps, I wouldn't go lower than the 5700X. What cooler do you have? As for the motherboard, you'd want one with reliable, fully heatsinked power delivery and the B550 or X570 chipset. For my part, I can recommend the MSI B550 Tomahawk. It's one of the better AM4 boards and offers great value for money.



I already decided to get the ryzen 5800x 3d cache april 20th.  and this $135 mobo just got a bios update last week to support this new cpu.  ASUS Prime B550-PLUS

should be fine. i tried finding a review on vrm thermal temps for that mobo but could not find any sadly. 

trying to keep this a budget build.  my cooler is the vetroo v5 with dual fan


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> ASUS Prime B550-PLUS


Ooof I would not touch a prime they're rather shitty you'd be better served with a Strix version


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 18, 2022)

seth1911 said:


> My new one after summer  will be a simple watch but with moonphase.
> 
> View attachment 240156
> 
> ...



I'd rather have the Maurice than the Apple watch. How much is the Maurice moonphase watch?

Also finally going to switch the barbs for compression fittings, 



And bought a nice old? swiss pocket watch for a tenner, has a nice 17 jewel movement, it is a Titus Watch Co


----------



## freeagent (Mar 18, 2022)

Love that Patina.. I kind of miss the old world.


----------



## seth1911 (Mar 18, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'd rather have the Maurice than the Apple watch. How much is the Maurice moonphase watch?


in a local shop they list em on 874€, in the onlineshop its about 960€


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 18, 2022)

Sony just sent me an email. Just got a ps5 for $499 msrp, direct from Sony.  and the 6700 xt for 479 yesterday direct from AMD.

lmao.  can't believe my luck.  THE SHORTAGE IS OVER BOYS!!!!  at least for me it is, time to game boys!!! if the world wants to go to hell, then so be it!!! I will be just gamin and chillin now, yeeeeehaaaa!!!!

I'm an MSRP boyo, I sing in the shower and tell those scalpers and miners to shove it right up their arse boyos, I'm an MSRP boyo, singin in the shower TELLIN THOSE MINERS AND SCALPERS TO SHOVE IT RIGHT UP THEIR ARSE BOYOS   YEEEEEEEHAAAAA             

i work an honest days work 9 to 5, and i sing my song in the shower, its a lovely song and i love to sing it!!! YEEEEEHAAAAA

time stamp at 1:48 in lads,  SHOW THE BASTARDS HOW ITS DONE!!!! YEEEEEEHAAAAAA


----------



## Palladium (Mar 18, 2022)

Gigabyte B550M Aorus Pro-P for $85.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 18, 2022)

Palladium said:


> Gigabyte B550M Aorus Pro-P for $85.



where did you find it at that price? its 129 on amazon


----------



## Palladium (Mar 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> where did you find it at that price? its 129 on amazon



I parallel imported it from Taiwan.


----------



## NotHereMan (Mar 18, 2022)

Got the MSI 6900 XT Gaming X Trio for $1100 @ microcenter. Only $100 more from reference MSRP, yet after a year and some months. But still not too bad considering the circumstances... Then again I've read this particular card has a real bad hotspot. Hopefully that can be remedied with some after market water cooling.

It will be my first radeon card!


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 18, 2022)

NotHereMan said:


> Got the MSI 6900 XT Gaming X Trio for $1100 @ microcenter. Only $100 more from reference MSRP, yet after a year and some months. But still not too bad considering the circumstances... Then again I've read this particular card has a real bad hotspot. Hopefully that can be remedied with some after market water cooling.
> 
> It will be my first radeon card!



if you put it on water, make sure you oc it!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Love that Patina.. I kind of miss the old world.


u miss the old world??
come to europe, good old germany awaits you.


----------



## NotHereMan (Mar 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> if you put it on water, make sure you oc it!


I'll see what I can do. I believe there is an artificial OC limit(Or power, forgot which one). Hopefully there's a bypass for it.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 18, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> u miss the old world??
> come to europe, good old germany awaits you.


Not that old


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 18, 2022)

NotHereMan said:


> I'll see what I can do. I believe there is an artificial OC limit(Or power, forgot which one). Hopefully there's a bypass for it.



i don't know if i would bother bypassing it for a few extra fps in games.  but max out the normal oc under water, and enjoy the cold temps and fast games, and no risk of stability issues that way


----------



## NotHereMan (Mar 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> i don't know if i would bother bypassing it for a few extra fps in games.  but max out the normal oc under water, and enjoy the cold temps and fast games, and no risk of stability issues that way


I just looked it over again, just the memory has an artificial OC limit. According to TPU, it can be overclocked well, just requires increasing the power. HEDT is now complete!


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Mar 18, 2022)

I recently bought ZX Spectrum+(old 8bit computer from back in the '80s)it's some rare edition that don't have the Sinclair logo....It didn't work so I end buying 1 more Spectrum(regular) that was kinda working and after some fixing and soldering and replacing certain parts from one to another I finally get myself fully operational ZX Spectrum 48kb+.......




That's my latest tech purchase and I am really happy about it.........


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 18, 2022)

The heck Gigabyte??

The RMA returned to me today. No communication whatsoever, never knew the tracking number, even though I gave them my FedEx account#.

The board was in its ESD bag.....just thrown haphazardly into a box for one of their PSUs  they're not even close to the same size......no padding, only some peanuts in the outer box.

I sent them the entire original box with all the accessories cause I thought they could potentially decide to replace it! And if they decided not to, it still provides the best protection for the board. Where is my Wifi antenna and SATA cables??????

My expectations were already nonexistent since I knew it was Gigabyte, but......what is this? I don't even know if they actually fixed the board yet, need to test it today. The label says a 5V rail short was the issue.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 18, 2022)

I'd be pissed @tabascosauz 

I'd send an email to Gigabyte and ask them where the hell your retail box and accessories are. That is total BS!!!!! 

Damn, that pisses me off and it isn't mine. 

They have gone waaaaaaaay downhill in recent years.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 18, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> The heck Gigabyte??
> 
> The RMA returned to me today. No communication whatsoever, never knew the tracking number, even though I gave them my FedEx account#.
> 
> ...



you just saved me some money, I was looking a Gigabyte board for my new build just now.  cheers.  going to go back to MSI or Asus, I am still leaning towards that Asus Prime b550 for $135, i know its not the greatest, but i have no intention of oc'ing anything. so it should be fine


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> you just saved me some money, I was looking a Gigabyte board for my new build just now.  cheers.  going to go back to MSI or Asus, I am still leaning towards that Asus Prime b550 for $135, i know its not the greatest, but i have no intention of oc'ing anything. so it should be fine



Hard product is fine, it's survived a lot of hard mem OC. It's just that their RMA dept is............Asus is no better (if anything Asus was the one that originally had the RMA reputation), MSI idk yet. ASRock I don't hear all that much about, but ASRock doesn't make any competitive hard products so we're all in the same hole.

It gets even worse! The M.2 heatsink is missing (the actual finned heatsink with the retention screw and thermal pad, not the giant useless hunk of metal over it), can't put on the M.2 because they don't include screws even if I had the box (the screw is part of the heatsink). I got off the phone with them earlier and they said they'd "put in a request" for the Wifi 6 antenna, but since it's Gigabyte I'm expecting I'll just have to go pick up an aftermarket one. Looks like I need to go to the store to get some M.2 screws anyway.

If you mean the ATX Prime Plus, it's a fine board. A little spartan on various features, but it gets the job done. Built one with it a while ago, but that one was upgraded to a B550I Gaming Edge MAX because of the features lacking


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> you just saved me some money, I was looking a Gigabyte board for my new build just now.  cheers.  going to go back to MSI or Asus, I am still leaning towards that Asus Prime b550 for $135, i know its not the greatest, but i have no intention of oc'ing anything. so it should be fine



For a budget B550, this one's hard to beat.  W1zz even used it as his GPU test bench board before EVGA sent him one.  Mine was running a 3900x 24/7 as a WCG cruncher before I gave it up (crunching, not the board lol).



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B089CZSQB4/ref=ewc_pr_img_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> you just saved me some money, I was looking a Gigabyte board for my new build just now.  cheers.  going to go back to MSI or Asus, I am still leaning towards that Asus Prime b550 for $135, i know its not the greatest, but i have no intention of oc'ing anything. so it should be fine



MSI B550M-PRO VDH Wi-Fi, should you take the advice of HUB.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 19, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> MSI B550M-PRO VDH Wi-Fi, should you take the advice of HUB.



i just watched that video again, forgot about it.  thanks

I grabbed the MSI Bazooka, scored best vrm thermals, and I don't need the extra features of vdh wifi.

got it for $114.99 shipped brand new.  and march 15th the bios just got the update to support the 5800x 3d vcache cpu which is the cpu i decided to go with on april 20th


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 19, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Hard product is fine, it's survived a lot of hard mem OC. It's just that their RMA dept is..........


This.  They still make pretty decent stuff but god help you if you have to use the warranty...


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 19, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> i just watched that video again, forgot about it.  thanks
> 
> I grabbed the MSI Bazooka, scored best vrm thermals, and I don't need the extra features of vdh wifi.
> 
> got it for $114.99 shipped brand new.  and march 15th the bios just got the update to support the 5800x 3d vcache cpu which is the cpu i decided to go with on april 20th



Awesome; I was going to suggest the Bazooka, but couldn't find it for less than a Benjamin-and-a-half.  Good find!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 19, 2022)

@tabascosauz  holy shit that's fucking disgusting I'm bloody angry for you bud I'd be well pissed if that happened to me


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 19, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Awesome; I was going to suggest the Bazooka, but couldn't find it for less than a Benjamin-and-a-half.  Good find!



Problem is, now I am doubting myself, cause A) I might not even be able to get my hands on a 5800 3d cache, they may sell out fast like everything else in the tech world that is new these days. B) I only have a 6700 xt, so maybe I should stay budget...

Well, I found a 12400f at a local store for MSRP $179 6 p-core no e-core (fk that ecore shit)... in stock. and according to W1zz review, it kicks major ass... and I can get this mobo for $109 off newegg  https://www.newegg.com/p/N82E16813162053?Item=N82E16813162053

so $320 total for both mobo and cpu that is good enough and can sit with the big expensive boys...  hmm won't lie I think I am going to go this route, assuming W1zz can answer the question I just asked him on the 12400f review page.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 19, 2022)

The Gigabyte RMA saga continues................this is the first time I've ever seen melted stock cooler brackets - is that even a thing? Very cool Gigabyte, very cool............not sure exactly what happened here





Bought some Ballistix Max 4000/18 for the 5700G. Think I heard that the Ballistix brand is going away? Anyway these were cheaper than any B-die or Ballistix SKU, and might be nice to have the temp sensors and some Rev.B to play with (do they put Rev.E in Ballistix Max?).

Testing the "repaired" B550I Aorus AX and it's not looking good.........all the typical mem-related BSODs at every profile that I've previously tested stable. Been throwing all the tricks I know at it and coming up short. Gonna try RMA the B-die and see if the Micron changes anything.

God I wish Intel made a new socketed iGPU with actual value. I can't go 3 months without a new headache from AM4


----------



## Yraggul666 (Mar 19, 2022)

OK...ok...i MIGHT...just might be biased towards Edifier...i just might be......


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 19, 2022)

As posted elsewhere, the Ryzen 7 5800X dropped to the MSRP of the upcoming 5700X here, so I decided to treat myself.


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 19, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> The Gigabyte RMA saga continues................this is the first time I've ever seen melted stock cooler brackets - is that even a thing? Very cool Gigabyte, very cool............not sure exactly what happened here
> 
> View attachment 240387







GN their asses.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 19, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> The heck Gigabyte??
> 
> The RMA returned to me today. No communication whatsoever, never knew the tracking number, even though I gave them my FedEx account#.
> 
> ...


Pack it back up and return to sender. Tell them they sent you an incomplete unit and that you expect a complete unit. Report them to your local consumer protection agency, government legal representative and follow up with each. Squeaky wheel gets oiled...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2022)

compressions on loop today.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 19, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> The Gigabyte RMA saga continues................this is the first time I've ever seen melted stock cooler brackets - is that even a thing? Very cool Gigabyte, very cool............not sure exactly what happened here
> 
> View attachment 240387
> 
> ...



lesson of the day, Don't buy anything GIgabyte.  thank you once again latest tech purchase thread.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah gigabyte is never on my consider list for anything.

Opps on topic I got a good deal on some 223 ammo


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 19, 2022)

just bought HAVIT HV-MS1023, so far so good since i don't gaming


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 19, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> The heck Gigabyte??
> 
> The RMA returned to me today. No communication whatsoever, never knew the tracking number, even though I gave them my FedEx account#.
> 
> ...



Damn that is horrible man.... I've been doing this long enough that I've had at least one bad experience with every board maker but never this bad.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 19, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Damn that is horrible man.... I've been doing this long enough that I've had at least one bad experience with every board maker but never this bad.



it's not just that, it's the pattern, starting with the blowing up of PSU's from gigabyte that gamers nexus covered.  its long pattern... I personally won't be buying any GIgabyte products.  I have had good luck with MSI lately, even though some of the stuff they done is a bit iffy. lol  

Never had an issue with my MSI products though. so there is that.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 19, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> it's not just that, it's the pattern, starting with the blowing up of PSU's from gigabyte that gamers nexus covered.  its long pattern... I personally won't be buying any GIgabyte products.  I have had good luck with MSI lately, even though some of the stuff they done is a bit iffy. lol
> 
> Never had an issue with my MSI products though. so there is that.



I've had a B450 pro carbon die prematurely  and their X570 lineup pre Unify/Tomohawk under $300 was trash but otherwise they've been solid.


----------



## agent_x007 (Mar 19, 2022)

When you want 6950X CPU, but AMD just doesn't want to make it


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 19, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I've had a B450 pro carbon die prematurely  and their X570 lineup pre Unify/Tomohawk under $300 was trash but otherwise they've been solid.



good point, I did forget about that. but again, this is about patterns, MSI broke their pattern (in a relatively quick time frame I might add), and Gigabyte has not broken their pattern.

EVGA is probably the one I trust most, but they are out of my budget. lol


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2022)

Okay, more stuff, more pics

I had lunch on the moon, but then i lost my keys






I hitched a ride back with my UPS driver, took 73 minutes of runtime


Then i took a big nintendo wii, but switched it up a little with some AA battery packs


and right now as you're having a stronk and smelling burnt toast, i got an S22 ultra and took these photos with it
(yes, the moon shot was taken by a phone being held in my hand without even a tripod)
UPS is for my modem, router and giga switch - wifi wont go down any time soon, this keeps the smart doorbell/security camera online.




The phone came as a bundle with a samsung A8 2021 10.5" tablet, the keyboard is part of a keyboard case/cover to go with that.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 20, 2022)

wtf did I just read... you done and lost it eh mate?


----------



## freeagent (Mar 20, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> When you want 6950X CPU, but AMD just doesn't want to make it


I have not seen one of those before, that IHS looks like battle armor


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 20, 2022)

Yraggul666 said:


> OK...ok...i MIGHT...just might be biased towards Edifier...i just might be......


Well they have come a long way since they started out when they were just cheapo junk manufacturers now though they're a pretty good quality brand


----------



## Shrek (Mar 20, 2022)

Got a Samsung BAR Plus 256GB USB drive


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 20, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Got a Samsung BAR Plus 256GB USB drive



its called bar, has brown package, silver lettering just like Hershey's bars do...

well shit... so many mixed emotions right now


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> wtf did I just read... you done and lost it eh mate?



Fire ze missiles
And yes. Welcome to drunkposting.


I had one of those early samsung bars, a 32GB - watch out for heat at idle. Mine roasted itself connected to a TV


----------



## Shrek (Mar 20, 2022)

I just pushed mine (when testing it for just over 2 1/2 hrs) and it hardly reached body temperature.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Fire ze missiles
> And yes. Welcome to drunkposting.
> 
> 
> I had one of those early samsung bars, a 32GB - watch out for heat at idle. Mine roasted itself connected to a TV



If I drunk posted, i am damn sure i would get another holiday


----------



## kapone32 (Mar 20, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> lesson of the day, Don't buy anything GIgabyte.  thank you once again latest tech purchase thread.


Their monitors are pretty good


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 20, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Their monitors are pretty good


A lot of their stuff is good.  It's the warranty and actual support/service that is worthless.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 20, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Damn that is horrible man.... I've been doing this long enough that I've had at least one bad experience with every board maker but never this bad.


Have to agree with this. Every maker has had it's problems. However, Gigabyte in the last decade has just been consistently terrible. I just won't buy their products anymore.



R-T-B said:


> A lot of their stuff is good.  It's the warranty and actual support/service that is worthless.


Also agree with this but is using their products worth the potential hassle?


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 20, 2022)

Seeing how Crucial have pulled out of performance RAM segment by retiring their Ballistix brand, I was lucky to grab these 4400 sticks. Specced at 19-19-19-46 with 1.4v, they come with a thermal sensor. As I don't have any spare DDR4 RAM, I'll just put them aside for now. I was actually after a 32 GB kit with the same specs, but they're nowhere to be found locally:


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 20, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> A lot of their stuff is good.  It's the warranty and actual support/service that is worthless.


Maybe that means you should only buy their products used?

The only Gigabyte products I have are my GTX 1070 and my RX 460, and I got both of them used. The only issue I've had with both of them was that the fan-stop function made a really annoying sound when the fans restart.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2022)

Tigger said:


> If I drunk posted, i am damn sure i would get another holiday


The  key is to mix on topic content, with madness


Glad i got the S22 ultra when i did, my pixel 4XL decided battery life is measured in "?" only now and wont fully charge, so you never know if its got 30 seconds or 30 hours of life remaining


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The  key is to mix on topic content, with madness
> 
> 
> Glad i got the S22 ultra when i did, my pixel 4XL decided battery life is measured in "?" only now and wont fully charge, so you never know if its got 30 seconds or 30 hours of life remaining


How are you finding your 512GB S22 Ultra Snappy Dragon phone??


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2022)

phill said:


> How are you finding your 512GB S22 Ultra Snappy Dragon phone??


Apart from finding a good screen protector, it's all good.

Samsungs debloated their software a lot, and while many important settings are hidden (get the "GOOD LOCK" app - it has so many useful hidden options) it's great.

Overall experience is smooth, less known features like bixby routines are great (If on home wifi, disable fast wired/wifi/superfast charging. etc)

Dex is fun, although hard to find supported cables. It works at 1440p 60Hz and then starts to blink out on me, if i can get that working stable i can use it for live game streaming from the PC.


----------



## phill (Mar 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Apart from finding a good screen protector, it's all good.
> 
> Samsungs debloated their software a lot, and while many important settings are hidden (get the "GOOD LOCK" app - it has so many useful hidden options) it's great.
> 
> ...


I did find that Samsung for some reason, decided to take away the personal dictionary??  I mean what the hell!!    Now I have to add in a short cut text or some crap??  Give over....  The Huawei was great for that, simple and easy, that just worked!!   A few things I miss from the other phone..  Still out on the camera quality but not sure...

How do you find it ??


----------



## Garlic (Mar 21, 2022)

Brough some corsair meme fans since they were on sale... How bad can it be


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 21, 2022)

Garlic said:


> Brough some corsair meme fans since they were on sale... How bad can it be



Nice board.


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 21, 2022)

Bought the Asus ZenScreen MB16AH for when I'm testing/fixing stuff on my computers, and also for work related things.
It can be connected using only a usb type-c or through (mini)hdmi plus power.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 21, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Bought the Asus ZenScreen MB16AH for when I'm testing/fixing stuff on my computers, and also for work related things.
> It can be connected using only a usb type-c or through (mini)hdmi plus power.
> View attachment 240724



Nice, the one with the battery is actually £1 cheaper than the one without it on amazon uk.


----------



## Mac the Geek (Mar 21, 2022)

Picked this up for when my job sends me on the road with a company laptop barely powerful enough to run Freecell...


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 21, 2022)

My LG V20 Battery Charger (At my Friend's House)




Question for the tech guy's who know 

Been since the LG G4 when I had before I had the battery charger. I ask why did my batteries that were charged on the battery charger last longer then on the USB (I only charged for the original battery) but charged on the charger it lasted longer. Why is this?​


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> My LG V20 Battery Charger (At my Friend's House)
> 
> View attachment 240773
> Question for the tech guy's who know
> ...


USB has a lower voltage and current by default. The batteries are often 4.7V, so if your charging port drooped to say 4.5V or lower - it'd never truly reach 100%
(This is example numbers, you'd have to check your batteries and use a multimeter on the charger i guess)


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 22, 2022)

Please don't let me down Asus. You're 2/2 so far, let's make it 3/3. Gigabyte was 2/3, up until they were -1/3 for what they pulled off.





Also a good chance to see how their Optimem has improved since the X570 Impact.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2022)

Oh i thought this would entertain people:

Aussies dont get unlimited mobile data
("cell phone" ugh weirdos)

But in exchange.... we get speed.
This is standard LTE/4G, not 5G.




(Sorry forgot, this was on the new S22 ultra which is why it was relevant here - was asked about the experience with it)
Key to this was setting the mobile network to "LTE only" which is perfect here, as 3G is being phased out and VoLTE works perfectly


----------



## looniam (Mar 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Please don't let me down Asus. You're 2/2 so far, let's make it 3/3. Gigabyte was 2/3, up until they were -1/3 for what they pulled off.
> [snip]
> Also a good chance to see how their Optimem has improved since the X570 Impact.


you might be going from III to II (?)

E: just noticed those are >1 year old.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 22, 2022)

looniam said:


> you might be going from III to II (?)
> 
> E: just noticed those are >1 year old.



The B550 topology designs are a step up from original X570, later X570 revisions and late boards (Dark Hero) are better but afaik Impact was not updated hardware-wise. 

Months later I'm still not sure where I stand on the Impact. It's not what it was hyped up to be, but it's not the worst mem board either. All I know is that at release it definitely wasn't QVL'd for what it's QVL'd for now (5100, allegedly), and the hardware doesn't seem to have changed while they tweaked the marketing numbers. So to me the numbers behind Optimem don't mean much

They say the B550 Strix is a top mem OCer, in any case it's not a replacement for the Impact, I can't use the Impact in the L5. It's hard not to beat the Gigabyte board - thankfully I have a month to test and see if the Strix is worth keeping.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 22, 2022)

Upgraded from a Ryzen 3600x to a 5600x.

Not a huge jump but they were on sale.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2022)

ShiBDiB said:


> Upgraded from a Ryzen 3600x to a 5600x.
> 
> Not a huge jump but they were on sale.




how much did you end up paying?  the 5600 non-x goes on sale next month for $199 msrp


----------



## ShiBDiB (Mar 22, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> how much did you end up paying?  the 5600 non-x goes on sale next month for $199 msrp



$245 shipped from newegg


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2022)

It just arrived in the mail, $479 msrp direct from AMD.... AND I DECIDED TO MAKE A NEW SONG BOYS, SIT BACK AND RELAX, THIS ONE IS A COUNTRY DANCE SONG!!!

AND I TOLD THEM MINERS AND SCALPERS TO SHOVE IT RIGHT UP THEIR ARSE BOYS, ME AND THAT HONEY GOING UP TO THAT HILL BOYS, WE GOT OUR TRUCK BOYS, WE GOT IT LOADED UP WITH MSRP ONLY BOYS

AND WE TOLD THEM MINERS AND SCALPERS TO SHOVE IT RIGHT UP THEIR ARSE BOYS


YEEEEEEEHAAAAAAA ridem' cowboy!


----------



## freeagent (Mar 22, 2022)

Well, I finally did it. I have been looking at this board for like 6 months but was too chicken to buy it because ka-ching.. whatever, I am worth it 



Edit:

Hopefully it works as good as my Strix.. 

I am after the vrm and dynamic oc switcher, and some other stuff that I think is pretty


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 22, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> It just arrived in the mail, $479 msrp direct from AMD.... AND I DECIDED TO MAKE A NEW SONG BOYS, SIT BACK AND RELAX, THIS ONE IS A COUNTRY DANCE SONG!!!
> 
> AND I TOLD THEM MINERS AND SCALPERS TO SHOVE IT RIGHT UP THEIR ARSE BOYS, ME AND THAT HONEY GOING UP TO THAT HILL BOYS, WE GOT OUR TRUCK BOYS, WE GOT IT LOADED UP WITH MSRP ONLY BOYS
> 
> ...



Nice, at least you have that option.
They don't even ship to my country and the only way to get 'reference' cards is to buy from a second hand seller or order from a foreign EU country but at that point it doesn't really worth it anymore + there goes your local 2-3 years warranty. _'thats a deal breaker for me'_

In comparison for that 479 $ I can barely buy a new RTX 3050 here and not even a 6600.

At least the prices are slowly dropping, maybe by the end of the year I can actually buy a current gen entry-mid range GPU._ 'I really hope my 1070 won't die on me meanwhile'_


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 23, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Nice, at least you have that option.
> They don't even ship to my country and the only way to get 'reference' cards is to buy from a second hand seller or order from a foreign EU country but at that point it doesn't really worth it anymore + there goes your local 2-3 years warranty. _'thats a deal breaker for me'_
> 
> In comparison for that 479 $ I can barely buy a new RTX 3050 here and not even a 6600.
> ...


Yeah AMD is really screwing up by only supporting some countries in their EU store.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 24, 2022)

Got an engrish battery charger to replace my old dead 18650 charger, it says FPRBIDS TO INVERT which I'm pretty sure means don't put battery in backwards.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2022)

You do realize that that isn't a real Ultrafire 18650 and probably isn't anywhere near the claimed 4500mAh right I also wouldn't trust that charger to not explode that battery 

Real Ultrafire 18650 Li ion  

They don't make a 18650 with more than 3600mAh capacity


----------



## oobymach (Mar 24, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> You do realize that that isn't a real Ultrafire 18650 and probably isn't anywhere near the claimed 4500mAh right I also wouldn't trust that charger to not explode that battery
> 
> Real Ultrafire 18650 Li ion
> 
> They don't make a 18650 with more than 3600mAh capacity


Oh I know it's fake, I have 2 that still work great for my flashlight but the old charger died and this one cost less than $10 straight from china. Light turns green when fully charged, lasts about an hour at max brightness in a ultrafire knockoff flashlight with about 2k lumens. I wouldn't be surprised to find a smaller battery inside the case what with it being a knockoff.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2022)

oobymach said:


> ultrafire knockoff flashlight with about 2k lumens.


Yeah I wouldn't trust that rating either I also have a knockoff UF torch that claimed 1000 lumens but when actually measured turns out it had trouble getting more the 300 lumens


----------



## oobymach (Mar 24, 2022)

This is the flashlight, solid build has been dropped many times, label says XML T6 led. I like it because it projects a large circle of light with no hotspot.


----------



## Gumby (Mar 24, 2022)

A replacement, my current Crucial SSD in my laptop has gone from 98% to 75% in less than a month. Will do a backup to new one and wait till current one dies then rma it.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2022)

oobymach said:


> This is the flashlight, solid build has been dropped many times, label says XML T6 led. I like it because it projects a large circle of light with no hotspot.
> 
> View attachment 241092
> View attachment 241094
> View attachment 241093


Yup same torch as I have they've been around a long time I've had mine since 2014 there are dozens of these available on ALIexpress all with different makes and specs but they're all out of the same cheapo chinesium factory


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 24, 2022)

6700 XT is still in stock from amd.com  no que wait time either. 479 msrp.  i love mine, its a beast with a mild oc on it.



			https://www.amd.com/en/direct-buy/us
		



edit:  it finally sold out.  took longer than I expected to sell out though.  also xbox series x was in stock shipped and sold by walmart (no walamart+ needed) and it took 3 days to sell out. the shortage is just about over I think.  market saturation is a thing after all.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

See you soon in the Your PC ATM thread guys


----------



## SN2716057 (Mar 25, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Bought the Asus ZenScreen MB16AH for when I'm testing/fixing stuff on my computers, and also for work related things.
> It can be connected using only a usb type-c or through (mini)hdmi plus power.


Same screen different orientation. And only using the usb type-c.


----------



## oobymach (Mar 25, 2022)

Got another ssd this one for the lappy, doubled the storage and better quality ssd, the 1tb wd blue I originally put in it was nearly full.


----------



## dragontamer5788 (Mar 25, 2022)

Motorola T460 Walkie Talkies x4. I figured that 2-walkie talkies is useless, because everyone has cell phones these days. 3-walkie talkies is the minimum before they're useful (at least, more useful than a typical cell phone call), but the T460 comes in packs of two. Thus, 4x walkie talkies.

One of the better applications is that its "safe" for children to be handed the Walkie Talkie. A 5-year-old may drop an $800 phone and crack the screen, but a Motorola Walkie Talkie is cheap enough (and durable enough) to survive misuse. 1st main use was giving my nieces the Walkie Talkie while they played at the playground, so they could call me over if they ever needed me. They ended up just talking amongst themselves though with the walkie talkie, so I guess its still a cool toy for them.

--------

I chose the T460 because its the cheapest Motorola Walkie-talkie that brushes up against the 2-Watt US Federal Regulations on the unlicensed FRS frequencies. There are similarly priced competitors from Midland and Cobra, and there's also Baofeng (Chinese) that goes above the 2-Watt regulations (and are therefore likely illegal / non-compliant with US regulations). The Baofengs look pretty popular among some enthusiasts though, that higher-power radio helps with the range.

I think technically speaking, you're supposed to get a Ham-radio license before you purchase a Baofeng, and you're supposed to stay off of things like the FRS-frequencies (which are reserved for lower-power use). In any case, Motorola T460 seems to get the job done for me. I'm wondering what the max range the 2-Watt FRS regulations get me, the bullshit marketing says 35-miles of range, but I know the game. Its probably going to be 1/2 mile at the best (urban / neighborhood environments)

It should also be noted that the FCC has a simpler GMRS license ($70 for 10 years of license), which allows you to use 5-watt handheld radios, 50-watt stations, and even repeaters without the need to take a test. The license for GMRS is basically just an official callsign registration page, and you're supposed to use your registered callsign every 15 minutes when talking on GMRS frequencies (your family is also allowed to "share" your license, so one license covers the whole family. As long as the nationally-registered callsign is used every 15 minutes, seems like the FCC is happy). I'm not sure if I want to go for that (the unlicensed T460 seems good enough for me?). It seems somewhat unpopular though, seems like most radio-enthusiasts who know about the GMRS license end up just getting a ham-radio technician license instead to open up the full set of hobbyist frequencies.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 25, 2022)

I bailed on my CH8DH.. it was still going to be a two week wait. I saw Memory Express had a Strix B550 XE for about a 80 bucks off.. We drove to the other side of the city to get the last one in stock on this discontinued item.. so the nvme card it comes with will go to my x570 board when I get it 

My boys will share the 5600X system until the youngest is due for his own.. and then I will get the DH if it’s still available 

I am a dr appointment, but I got things started.. she has the car for shopping boo so it will sit for a couple of hours.





I don’t have high hopes or anything like that, but it is an interesting board at a fair price. It’s got the vrm from a DH at least


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 25, 2022)

Just ordered a Radeon RX 6600 XT!


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 25, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I bailed on my CH8DH.. it was still going to be a two week wait. I saw Memory Express had a Strix B550 XE for about a 80 bucks off.. We drove to the other side of the city to get the last one in stock on this discontinued item.. so the nvme card it comes with will go to my x570 board when I get it
> 
> My boys will share the 5600X system until the youngest is due for his own.. and then I will get the DH if it’s still available
> 
> ...



$80 off is a good deal, and you finally have a POST code again!  Just don't expect much in the way of mem OC



QuietBob said:


> Seeing how Crucial have pulled out of performance RAM segment by retiring their Ballistix brand, I was lucky to grab these 4400 sticks. Specced at 19-19-19-46 with 1.4v, they come with a thermal sensor. As I don't have any spare DDR4 RAM, I'll just put them aside for now. I was actually after a 32 GB kit with the same specs, but they're nowhere to be found locally:



Ah shucks. My Ballistix MAX got lost somewhere in transit by Purolator or Newegg, so with at least a couple days/a week to wait I thought I'd get to see you test yours first. Yours are a slightly better bin.


----------



## freeagent (Mar 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> $80 off is a good deal, and you finally have a POST code again!  Just don't expect much in the way of mem OC


Thanks! Just some quick play and it’s running what I was before with the old board, it has the launch bios installed lol.. not surprised as it was overpriced so no one bought them till they went on sale.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 25, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Just ordered a Radeon RX 6600 XT!
> 
> View attachment 241281


Not bad! A nice upgrade from your 1660S and you get 2GB more VRAM


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 25, 2022)

Got a GPU upgrade, a TUF 3070 Ti. MSRP is about $810 so it ain't too bad for an OC model, both local retailers were running $200 sales down to $879. No 4K in my future so it's fine.

Unfortunately I have no idea how to reconcile this one with my loop. Can't see any officially compatible blocks aside from Bykski, and my Core P3 can't fit 11.8" as is. I can quickly move everything back onto the Impact and run air cooled in the Cerberus though, without touching most of the loop. Until I find a WB and can move back under water.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Got a GPU upgrade, a TUF 3070 Ti. MSRP is about $810 so it ain't too bad for an OC model, both local retailers were running $200 sales down to $879. No 4K in my future so it's fine.
> 
> Unfortunately I have no idea how to reconcile this one with my loop. Can't see any officially compatible blocks aside from Bykski, and my Core P3 can't fit 11.8" as is. I can quickly move everything back onto the Impact and run air cooled in the Cerberus though, without touching most of the loop. Until I find a WB and can move back under water.
> 
> View attachment 241302



That byski looks ok, is there a supplier in Canada?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Mar 25, 2022)

I guess it must be that time of year.


----------



## Sound_Card (Mar 25, 2022)

Asus G14, 6900HS and 6700S. Super happy with it.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Ah shucks. My Ballistix MAX got lost somewhere in transit by Purolator or Newegg, so with at least a couple days/a week to wait I thought I'd get to see you test yours first. Yours are a slightly better bin.


Hope your RAM will get there soon! I haven't run any tests on the new kit. My current set of Ballistix is 3600/16, happily running 3733 with tightened timings at default voltage. I doubt I could get the 4400/19 set to run markedly faster at 3733, and my 3300X has audio issues at 1900 IF.

But I also ordered a very nice kit of B-dies, should arrive next week


----------



## freeagent (Mar 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> No 4K in my future so it's fine.


For the games I play it does 4K/60 just fine..

I haven’t played with mems yet, but saw BZ’s video he had done on the board way back when. His results were pretty much the same as mine. I can say the VRM is definitely pushing harder though. It now allows 223w PPT vs 217 during a Linpack session, and it also pushes TDC to 153 from 143 when using APE. I do like the lights, there are more of them but it’s not as flashy as the F is even with its single zone over shroud.

Side note:

I never did check and see what my black and whites were capable of.. they are running at 2K 1:1 16-16-16-36 with 1.45v.. so far so good. I will try flat 15s 2T next.. but my Define R4 is not exactly an airflow monster in its current quiet form.. since it is the main floor it has to be quiet   

Another side note:

My British short-hair is kicking the crap out of our Pomsky and is excellent entertainment


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> That byski looks ok, is there a supplier in Canada?



I don't think so? Could get one off aliexpress, or any one of a bunch of vendors, formulamod has it for $110 I think. I don't have a problem with Bykski, it's just their overall design language is not my thing.

Problem right now is that I can't find any PCB pictures for the card. Makes it hard to compare - 2060S and 2070 FE share a PCB so I used the 2070 block easily, but idk if TUF uses the 3070 or 3080 PCB.

@freeagent the only monitor I potentially have in mind is something 48"+ for DCS, seems like they come in both 1440p and 4K. So if god forbid that day does come I'll hope it's new GPU time again...   DCS reks all GPUs like no tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I don't think so? Could get one off aliexpress, or any one of a bunch of vendors, formulamod has it for $110 I think. I don't have a problem with Bykski, it's just their overall design language is not my thing.
> 
> Problem right now is that I can't find any PCB pictures for the card. Makes it hard to compare - 2060S and 2070 FE share a PCB so I used the 2070 block easily, but idk if TUF uses the 3070 or 3080 PCB.
> 
> @freeagent the only monitor I potentially have in mind is something 48"+ for DCS, seems like they come in both 1440p and 4K. So if god forbid that day does come I'll hope it's new GPU time again...   DCS reks all GPUs like no tomorrow



any good?








						Will this work
					

I have a Asus Tuf Gaming 3070Ti OC. I can't find anything on the market right now that works with this card. However EK is launching one that fits Asus tuf gaming 3080. The PCB's are almost the same layout. I'm just not sure if I am missing something? This is EK's block Meet the Latest EK Water...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Well I thought it seemed about time I posted in here, a few small things I've been able to buy recently and get sorted 
First up, something amazing happened of late and well, since I've been in the house first chance to have it, I grabbed at the chance....

  

Well, finally after years, I finally have proper, full fat, massively quick and rather cheap fibre internet  
A taste of my before connection - 





Now the plan I signed up for originally....





But after a bit of sweet talking with the words, half price offer....





For the price of £40 a month, I just couldn't say no considering that was the price I was paying nearly for the Plus.net connection above...  Yeah, how times have changed.....

Next up, a quick intro....

  

Mentioned a little in the My PC ATM thread, a mate had this who lives rather local to me, so I asked if I could just borrow for a few days...  I have to get a 4k monitor now !!    The desktop space and so on, I can't ignore anymore..  However, this thing is too big, so I think a 32" 4k panel is going to be where I'm aiming for...  I'd also like a high refresh panel, so I have a feeling I know which one I'm going to aim for   It doesn't seem too big in comparison to the 27" screen next too it.....  

Another purchase I was able to make that I was very happy with.....

 

I tend to game on the Xbox consoles with Forza Horizon, this one is no different    Forza Horizon 5 and the new Series X at a bargain price (well the console, anyways, the game, ummm, not so much....) I couldn't say no and I wasn't going to buy one at inflated prices so I held out 

Now whilst I've had these two for a couple of years I think now, it's the first time, I'd ever opened them up....

    

Results to follow in my projects thread amongst a few others....   I guess that 1600w unit will actually be needed from what I hear with the new 4 series RTX cards.....  Maybe....   (oh and I know I've not showed the motherboard off, took some more photos with it amongst some of its friends earlier, so will grab some more shots of it, on it's own and update this post    However the motherboard baseplate does look nice too   )


----------



## sam_86314 (Mar 26, 2022)

Decided that the 512GB SSD in my laptop wasn't enough.









...so I got a 1TB WD SN570. It was $90, and I had $5 in rewards at Best Buy when I got it.









Installation was easy. Since I've taken the base off my laptop before, I was able to do it much more quickly this time. The CrystalDiskMark results are better than I expected for a "budget" SSD.

I have also ordered another USB NVMe enclosure for the old SSD to go into.


----------



## SpittinFax (Mar 26, 2022)

Never had speakers (only headphones) before I got my pair of Edifier R1700BT active bookshelf speakers. Great sound quality and the quality of finish is just as good as it looks in the pictures.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 26, 2022)

Bought new Earpods from Apple as my old ones are so dead that they pause music and end phonecalls from time to time. They're IMO good stock earphones and 19EUR (incl shipping) for new ones isn't bad.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Never had speakers (only headphones) before I got my pair of Edifier R1700BT active bookshelf speakers. Great sound quality and the quality of finish is just as good as it looks in the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 241360


I'm really digging those speakers!!    Please let us know what you think of them   Do they come with a remote at all??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 26, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm really digging those speakers!!    Please let us know what you think of them   Do they come with a remote at all??



They do have a remote.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifier-R1700BTs-Bluetooth-Bookshelf-Speakers/dp/B087C29RT3/ref=sr_1_3?crid=GU3R1XAEE934&keywords=Edifier+R1700BT&qid=1648303068&sprefix=edifier+r1700bt,aps,43&sr=8-3
Sub
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifier-T5...88a7c&pd_rd_wg=S1deb&pd_rd_i=B07Z58GD12&psc=1


----------



## Shrek (Mar 26, 2022)

Not sure this counts as tech, but I find a wrist mounted watch annoying and don't have a cell phone, so I like one that hangs upside-down from a belt loop; also, can't stand it when the winder is not protected. The holder allows one to use replacement watches and silicone oil should help the leather last; went for the brown version as it is softer on the eye.


----------



## phill (Mar 26, 2022)

Tigger said:


> They do have a remote.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifier-R1700BTs-Bluetooth-Bookshelf-Speakers/dp/B087C29RT3/ref=sr_1_3?crid=GU3R1XAEE934&keywords=Edifier+R1700BT&qid=1648303068&sprefix=edifier+r1700bt,aps,43&sr=8-3
> Sub
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifier-T5...88a7c&pd_rd_wg=S1deb&pd_rd_i=B07Z58GD12&psc=1


As I'm running out of space, I'm wondering if my Logitec Z-5500s need a change..  Can't use surround sound in the room any more sadly  

Thanks @Tigger


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 26, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Not sure this counts as tech, but I find a wrist mounted watch annoying and don't have a cell phone, so I like one that hangs upside-down from a belt loop; also, can't stand it when the winder is not protected. The leather holder allows one to use replacement watches and silicone oil should help the leather last.
> Went for the brown version as softer on the eye.
> 
> View attachment 241401​


This is a pretty good idea I've been tempted by a few smart watches but I hate wearing a watch, my phone is a concrete block ( most big phones can be called a brick mine weighs almost half a kilo) so pulling it out of my pocket to check a msg or the time is a pita might be something I can take a look at thanks.

Sadly it seems a hard item to find here in Thailand might have to try make my own.

Back on topic family member wants their outside lights automated so managed to snag one of these free for spending so much on switches.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 26, 2022)

Can't seem to catch a break, huh...........just managed got out of the RMA hole with Gigabyte, Strix board late, Ballistix MAX lost by Purolator

Brand new 3070 Ti TUF all mangled, not sure how. PCIe bracket is bent. PCB is warped towards the 8-pins. Two of the backplate screws hammered in so hard that the fin stack below them is bent back over itself.

They give me the option of refund, or RMA through them with Asus (6-8 weeks). This a tougher decision that I thought it would be.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 26, 2022)

Got my Dell S2721DGF Today.
the packaging may look cheap and it's a Dell... But this is the Second Revision of the LG GL850 Panel (SSA1 Panel in the LG, SSA2 Panel in this one)
165Hz, Zero Overshoot, really Fast and HDR10.
i had a GL850 for over a year as my main Monitor and this one is just like a golden Sample compared to it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 26, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> Got my Dell S2721DGF Today.
> the packaging may look cheap and it's a Dell... But this is the Second Revision of the LG GL850 Panel (SSA1 Panel in the LG, SSA2 Panel in this one)
> 165Hz, Zero Overshoot, really Fast and HDR10.
> i had a GL850 for over a year as my main Monitor and this one is just like a golden Sample compared to it.
> View attachment 241454



I have the exact same monitor, they're a nice screen imo. 165hz on DP


----------



## Shrek (Mar 26, 2022)

Dell make some great monitors


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 26, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> Got my Dell S2721DGF Today.
> the packaging may look cheap and it's a Dell... But this is the Second Revision of the LG GL850 Panel (SSA1 Panel in the LG, SSA2 Panel in this one)
> 165Hz, Zero Overshoot, really Fast and HDR10.
> i had a GL850 for over a year as my main Monitor and this one is just like a golden Sample compared to it.



DGF is a great monitor with great return policy/warranty since it's a "premium" panel. I'm not sure what the DGFA is for - is it just with stand included or a new revision?

Only real drawback is the non-sale MSRP price. I don't really understand why HWUB keeps recommending the MAG274QRF-QD with its dead pixel problems and MSI's lack of dead pixel policy. Hit and miss with Dell quality as well, but the return policy always comes in clutch.





@Tigger mine is 01/2021 but regular DGF, apparently only difference is newer firmware out of the box for EU Commission Reg 2019/2021


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 26, 2022)

Here’s my label, has DGFA, but model says DGFt weird


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 26, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm not sure what the DGFA is for


i heard that it is the EU version that is following the "European Ecodesign Directive"


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Mar 26, 2022)

Just bought some Sony headphones, apparently they are advertised as "Extrabass" which is good as I love listening to trance/bassy dance, so will see... only £32.99 new from Amazon and reviews seem to be good, not audiophile quality but hoping they are good and punchy for a budget set of cans, not sure on the flat cable, though as they will be primarily used with my PC it shouldn't matter all that much.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 27, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Never had speakers (only headphones) before I got my pair of Edifier R1700BT active bookshelf speakers. Great sound quality and the quality of finish is just as good as it looks in the pictures.
> 
> View attachment 241360


I bought these for my office back in 2016.  Have loved them since!


phill said:


> I'm really digging those speakers!!  Please let us know what you think of them   Do they come with a remote at all??


I really like them for listening to music (all types) while at work.


Tigger said:


> They do have a remote.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifier-R1700BTs-Bluetooth-Bookshelf-Speakers/dp/B087C29RT3/ref=sr_1_3?crid=GU3R1XAEE934&keywords=Edifier+R1700BT&qid=1648303068&sprefix=edifier+r1700bt,aps,43&sr=8-3
> Sub
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Edifier-T5...88a7c&pd_rd_wg=S1deb&pd_rd_i=B07Z58GD12&psc=1


I did not know that they sold an active sub as well!  Just ordered one through Best Buy.  Amazon wouldn't ship them to my Alaska address and Edifier wanted to charge me $90 for shipping
Best Buy is shipping them to me for free~
They will add the bass that the speakers have been lacking.  They have good bass for their size, but I really think this sub will make it sound even better!!!


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 27, 2022)

TL-_WN725N for my friend's laptop




Another Logitech M187 mouse



sorry for blurry pics
and for myself, Logitech M190


_


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 27, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> Got my Dell S2721DGF Today.
> the packaging may look cheap and it's a Dell... But this is the Second Revision of the LG GL850 Panel (SSA1 Panel in the LG, SSA2 Panel in this one)
> 165Hz, Zero Overshoot, really Fast and HDR10.
> i had a GL850 for over a year as my main Monitor and this one is just like a golden Sample compared to it.
> View attachment 241454



How can you verify that you have the SSA2 panel and not the SSA1 panel on this gaming monitor? I am just curious, I never heard of this before for that LG panel.


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 27, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> How can you verify that you have the SSA2 panel and not the SSA1 panel on this gaming monitor? I am just curious, I never heard of this before for that LG panel.


from a user on reddit and another one on a german forum:

"In the service menu is written the part number which leads to this panel: https://www.panelook.com/LM270WQA-SSA2_LG Display_27.0_LCM_overview_45671.html"


----------



## 1100R (Mar 27, 2022)

*Bought these active speakers to listen internet radio streaming in FLAC HD quality.
Presonus Eris 3.5*


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 27, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> from a user on reddit and another one on a german forum:
> 
> "In the service menu is written the part number which leads to this panel: https://www.panelook.com/LM270WQA-SSA2_LG Display_27.0_LCM_overview_45671.html"



Nice find! Never heard of this for that famous panel until now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> from a user on reddit and another one on a german forum:
> 
> "In the service menu is written the part number which leads to this panel: https://www.panelook.com/LM270WQA-SSA2_LG Display_27.0_LCM_overview_45671.html"



Looked at my service menu, which part number am i looking for?


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Looked at my service menu, which part number am i looking for?




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/i2cpm8

I didn't checked it by myself now but this here is one of the reddit threads where it was mentioned.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 27, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Dell/comments/i2cpm8
> 
> I didn't checked it by myself now but this here is one of the reddit threads where it was mentioned.



Would be interesting to know if the contrast ratio has improved with this latest model, that is really the only weakness of that original LG panel.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2022)

Just going for this. £50  look at Ebay prices.

EDIT tested and works using comp video with our old TV, even got a workbench disc. Need a mouse now.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 27, 2022)

I didn't realize finding a compact laptop with DDR5 and at least 8 real cores would be so difficult ended up settling on this. I'll probably do a follow up post on what I think about it when I get it




			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-rog-13-4-touchscreen-gaming-laptop-amd-ryzen-9-16gb-memory-nvidia-rtx3050-ti-v4g-graphics-1tb-ssd-off-black/6494640.p?skuId=6494640
		




freeagent said:


> Well, I finally did it. I have been looking at this board for like 6 months but was too chicken to buy it because ka-ching.. whatever, I am worth it
> 
> View attachment 240908
> 
> ...



The only thing that bothers me about that board is it cost 400+ usd and only has 2 M.2 slots and no backplate.... I have the Vanilla Hero and it's pretty great otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2022)

needed cleaning


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Mar 27, 2022)

My corsair h115 is failing the liquid in it dried up so i ordered this one  NZXT Kraken Z Series Z73 360mm - AIO RGB CPU Liquid Cooler - Newegg.com


----------



## freeagent (Mar 27, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> he only thing that bothers me about that board is it cost 400+ usd and only has 2 M.2 slots and no backplate.... I have the Vanilla Hero and it's pretty great otherwise.


I know.. that would have been the most expensive board I ever bought lol. I passed on it because it wouldn't have been here until the end of the first week of April. I picked up a B550-XE locally for a lot less.. but it is still the most expensive board I ever bought  They did have the DH in stock here in town, but I passed. No regular CH8 though.. or else I would have got that. My new board is the same as my last, but has all the options. Voltage regulation is also much tighter all around, and it can push a lot harder. The X570 board that was closest in price to this one is one I wouldn't have bought anyways. My needs are fairly simplistic, so I don't need much really.. overall it is a pretty sweet board though. But for full retail? I dunno.. That DH would have cost me over 625 beaver bucks.. The -F WiFi was a hundred bucks less than this one.

I do like that it has SLi, I can use that later to play with old cards.. it irked me a bit that lower end to midrange Asus X570 cannot do SLi. I also like the lights.. there are more of them but they are more subdued compared to the single one on the F. My board came with the launch bios, so it just sat on the shelf since the day they put it up lol.. guess they wanted to blow it out. 

Right now the two rigs I have in service are AMD, my remaining two Intel setups are retired, for benching only.. they don't owe me anything, they ran flawlessly for years. Cant wait to see what comes after ADL


----------



## oobymach (Mar 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just going for this. £50  look at Ebay prices.
> 
> EDIT tested and works using comp video with our old TV, even got a workbench disc. Need a mouse now.
> View attachment 241505View attachment 241507


You can use an old sega or genesis controller if you happen to have one kicking around, they are compatible with commodore computers.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 27, 2022)

LG V20 going black from silver

*Case*

*



Bottom/Top *​
*

*


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Mar 27, 2022)

Sold some excess gear, found a new sealed example , made the move...I think the FE card is the best looking card out there.


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just going for this. £50  look at Ebay prices.
> 
> EDIT tested and works using comp video with our old TV, even got a workbench disc. Need a mouse now.
> View attachment 241505View attachment 241507


That is an amazing find for the money!!    Check the trap door slot to just see if there are any accelerator cards or anything in there, they could be worth a small fortune  

I do have Nigel Mansell's racing game, it's not all that bad!!  Some games for the Amiga now are just sooooooo expensive its unreal.  I'm glad I have most of the ones I actually wish to have because trying to find them with out the three figure price tag, well.....

Please do let us know how things turn out!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 27, 2022)

phill said:


> That is an amazing find for the money!!    Check the trap door slot to just see if there are any accelerator cards or anything in there, they could be worth a small fortune
> 
> I do have Nigel Mansell's racing game, it's not all that bad!!  Some games for the Amiga now are just sooooooo expensive its unreal.  I'm glad I have most of the ones I actually wish to have because trying to find them with out the three figure price tag, well.....
> 
> Please do let us know how things turn out!!




Its unfortunately stock. I was hoping it might have some ram expansion or something or even a HDD in it. It works ok but the picture from composite video is awful. Got workbench discs and a few others to go through. A friend offered me £250 for it


----------



## kiriakost (Mar 27, 2022)

Origin and EA, they are true big spenders.    I did kill at BF5 three continents of people,  got my Rank up to 154 ( Max 500),  and the game gave me enough fake cash, so to buy a pair of boots and one army officer uniform.


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Its unfortunately stock. I was hoping it might have some ram expansion or something or even a HDD in it. It works ok but the picture from composite video is awful. Got workbench discs and a few others to go through. A friend offered me £250 for it


Some of the accelerator cards are monstrous cash...  We think spending a few quid on a 3080 is bad, wait till you look up a PPC 604e accelerator card with BVision or the like..  It's crazy cash!!  Still wishing I could find a Amiga 4000T......  

I think the HDs are amazing for the system, makes Workbench fly and a small amount of RAM and even a 'CPU' upgrade to an 68030 is very much worth the weight in gold    Shame about the prices though   Did you get many full games with it @Tigger ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2022)

phill said:


> Some of the accelerator cards are monstrous cash...  We think spending a few quid on a 3080 is bad, wait till you look up a PPC 604e accelerator card with BVision or the like..  It's crazy cash!!  Still wishing I could find a Amiga 4000T......
> 
> I think the HDs are amazing for the system, makes Workbench fly and a small amount of RAM and even a 'CPU' upgrade to an 68030 is very much worth the weight in gold    Shame about the prices though   Did you get many full games with it @Tigger ?



Yeah £750 on ebay, wish it had one of them in it.

There is a couple, but mostly copied discs. think there is lemmings original, really not much. First time i have even seem a 1200 for sale for maybe 20 years, they are so rare now.

Also what about this as a upgrade of my 980ti for £360?



https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3109296752670973/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp:e37d9f93-f44b-4ecf-9c2b-37ebc7e112a3

Or i could get a 1080TI £350 but guessing the 2070 is deffo better?


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Yeah £750 on ebay, wish it had one of them in it.
> 
> There is a couple, but mostly copied discs. think there is lemmings original, really not much. First time i have even seem a 1200 for sale for maybe 20 years, they are so rare now.
> 
> ...


My original Amiga 1200 I had upgraded, had one of those in until things went bang and I lost it, I was gutted as I moved over to PCs and the worlds never made sense since... lol    Currently have a Amiga 1200 with a little Blizzard 1230 @ 50MHz with 8MB of RAM on it, runs like a dream, but think I need to make a point of turning these units on every so often..  I get such little time I never get chance to make sure they still function.  Very bad of me 
I thought they where still available just higher priced?  Retro kit does seem to have its moments of crazy when it comes to prices....

I'd double check with TPUs review of the 2070 Super, but I think the 1080 TI might be around the 2070 speeds...  Not sure about the Super speeds so much??  Personally depends on the brand of card you prefer.  Mostly EVGA for me at the moment for GPUs.....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2022)

phill said:


> My original Amiga 1200 I had upgraded, had one of those in until things went bang and I lost it, I was gutted as I moved over to PCs and the worlds never made sense since... lol    Currently have a Amiga 1200 with a little Blizzard 1230 @ 50MHz with 8MB of RAM on it, runs like a dream, but think I need to make a point of turning these units on every so often..  I get such little time I never get chance to make sure they still function.  Very bad of me
> I thought they where still available just higher priced?  Retro kit does seem to have its moments of crazy when it comes to prices....
> 
> I'd double check with TPUs review of the 2070 Super, but I think the 1080 TI might be around the 2070 speeds...  Not sure about the Super speeds so much??  Personally depends on the brand of card you prefer.  Mostly EVGA for me at the moment for GPUs.....



I quite like the look of the 1080ti and think the 2070 might have been mined as the guy has mining rigs for sale. i will check 2070 super vs 1080ti though.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 28, 2022)

lets see if its real.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2022)

Final_Fighter said:


> View attachment 241556
> lets see if its real.



Where from?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Mar 28, 2022)

Ali express sales are still going on picked up a cheap comfast outdoor AP nothing fancy especially for £30 but it runs on active Poe and I can flash it with OpenWRT so great for the money.



Tigger said:


> Where from?


Alibaba by the looks of it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2022)

Think it's a newegg seller. Really cannot see anyone getting a 3080ti for that price.


----------



## Icon Charlie (Mar 28, 2022)

My tech is ANCIENT....  It is the type of Tech in the days before the internet... before computers were mainstream. When there was not such thing as color TV to the masses... When Manly men went and build things and women were in the Kitchen making Sammaches... AND  liking it!...

Today I will share with you the ancient tools of the mid century man!!!  BEHOLD!!! The holy grail of power tools!!!

Heh.. All Kidding aside I believe that I really did find the holy grail of power tools in the 1950's  This is the incredibly rare top of the line set of Tools created for Sears.  And because of its almost pristine shape, for a 67 year old set of power tools it is virtually impossible to find it. I've only seen 1 picture at the Vintage Machinery site and mine is in far better shape than what is shown. 

To add that not only I have all of the parts, I have all of the manuals and the history of its use.  I have everything (including blades) and this brings up the price a great deal for what it is. Yes this baby is worth a lot of money.

Everyone talks about Barn Finds. And this is it in the mid century era of things.  I am definitely NOT going to sell this rare part of Americana where in the 30's thru the 60's men took up building types of hobbies to make things.  This includes Heath Kit Electronics, Automotive and wood working skills.

What I have is the top of the line Craftsman Power Tool Combination Set series 103.9770 Made by the King Seeley corporation that made up these sets of power tools.  I firmly believe that the ShopSmith series of tools got some of their ideas from Craftsman's earlier series of combination power tool sets as well as other companies at the time. Mine was made in 1955 as that is the oldest part of the unit.  The Manuals were dated in 1954 and the Series was made from 1953 through 1958.  It is a combination of  a Desk top Drill press, a 8inch Table Saw,  a 4 inch Jointer, and a 9 inch disc Sander (not shown in the picture).  It is all powered by a 3/4 HP 1725 RPM motor on a rail system.

I did not care about the price it costed me, nor the hours of travelling to get the item, nor the price of gas to get it back to my home.

I HAD to have it.  What I am going to do is a partial renovation, just to get the surface rust off.  95% of the original paint is still on the set with most of the damage being done to the ends of the metal table.  I really was shocked on how little overall rust was on this set.

I'm putting it in here because it is Tech that people did use, formed clubs and stuff like that.  Some people will just think that is is just a set of power tools, but in the 50's the tools had to be durable, long lasting and just made to work well. It was something that was very important during that time period. I was fortunate to live and learn when the concept of being a do-it-yourselfer was on the decline in the 70's.  Cable took over, Arcade games was at it's height before computers became normal use.  And Do-it-yourselfers was not important anymore. 

It is something that was special during the mid centuries and so I'm sharing that with you.


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 28, 2022)

I had a custom cable done by dreambigbyray. A 30cm cable with 2 molex connectors for the pump and the QUADRO. It's amazing how 1 single cable helps with tidying things up.

From:






To:


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I quite like the look of the 1080ti and think the 2070 might have been mined as the guy has mining rigs for sale. i will check 2070 super vs 1080ti though.


With a little Googling...

Linky for Techspot Review

TechPowerUps 2070 Super Review

Hope that's of some use at the very least    I was a little out from that guess above, so that's interesting to know!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2022)

phill said:


> With a little Googling...
> 
> Linky for Techspot Review
> 
> ...



Getting the 1080ti tonight, couldn't risk the 2070, he said it was his gaming card but has mining rigs, so was not prepared to risk it. £350 for the 1080ti, sell my 980ti for £160 so not bad really. Just need to find a full cover block for it now if possible.
Here's a pic for you. How could it have been his gaming card when he apparently has access to 3090's.


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

I have a few of the 1080 TI's they are solid powerful cards    Doesn't do to bad Folding too  

Which model of 980 TI do you have??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2022)

phill said:


> I have a few of the 1080 TI's they are solid powerful cards    Doesn't do to bad Folding too
> 
> Which model of 980 TI do you have??



MSI GTX980TI gaming 6GB. Is a good OC'er too, 1507 core and 8000 mem, has never missed a beat.


----------



## QuietBob (Mar 28, 2022)

Picked up a kit of B-die RAM:



With no manual overclocking on the 5800X3D, I'm gonna need every trick in the book


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2022)

Got the 1080ti, had to run the DP firmware updater like i did on the 980ti, as my monitor is DP 1.4 and both GPU's were not. idle temp is brill. 25-30


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Got the 1080ti, had to run the DP firmware updater like i did on the 980ti, as my monitor is DP 1.4 and both GPU's were not. idle temp is brill. 25-30
> View attachment 241628View attachment 241629



Was there anything wrong with the 2070S aside from it possibly mining for quite a while? Since you are putting a block to it I reckon even if the fans are dying it would be a non-issue. Anyways, the 1080ti is still a solid choice.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Where from?


it was from newegg. i dont have much faith in the listing tho, plus they are already gone. i used paypal just in case. he still has a few rtx2060s at to good to be true pricing. https://www.newegg.com/p/1B4-005K-02X49?Item=9SIBBDMHBE8764


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 28, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Just ordered a Radeon RX 6600 XT!
> 
> View attachment 241281


It came today! Yessss!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> Was there anything wrong with the 2070S aside from it possibly mining for quite a while? Since you are putting a block to it I reckon even if the fans are dying it would be a non-issue. Anyways, the 1080ti is still a solid choice.



The 1080ti is probably slightly better than the 2070s, and no way i want a card that has maybe been used for mining, with a possibly iffy bios(if you can do that for a 2070)


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 28, 2022)

Ballistix Max reappeared out of Purolator's secret pocket dimension, nice packaging


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2022)

Max temp on the 1080ti was 49c @ 100%


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Mar 28, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> It came today! Yessss!


Installed!


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Got the 1080ti, had to run the DP firmware updater like i did on the 980ti, as my monitor is DP 1.4 and both GPU's were not. idle temp is brill. 25-30
> View attachment 241628View attachment 241629


It's on water too?!!  Awesome sauce!!  One of mine is as well, they do run so much cooler that way but I do find even the EVGA SC versions, the temps aren't too bad


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2022)

phill said:


> It's on water too?!!  Awesome sauce!!  One of mine is as well, they do run so much cooler that way but I do find even the EVGA SC versions, the temps aren't too bad



I just switched the block from the 980 to the 1080


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 29, 2022)

Final_Fighter said:


> View attachment 241556
> lets see if its real.


If it looks to good to be true chances are it's not. I hope you paid by credit card so you can atleast get a chargeback when this turns to shit


----------



## Final_Fighter (Mar 29, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> If it looks to good to be true chances are it's not. I hope you paid by credit card so you can atleast get a chargeback when this turns to shit


ive got it covered. its likely to be fake but, ill wait and see.


----------



## xu^ (Mar 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just going for this. £50  look at Ebay prices.
> 
> EDIT tested and works using comp video with our old TV, even got a workbench disc. Need a mouse now.
> View attachment 241505View attachment 241507


Make sure you get it recapped if its not been done already, and i would also suggest looking into a Terriblefire accelerator to add way more ram and whdload.
Nice find id kill for an A1200 lol

BTW dont use a Genesis/Megadrive control pad, they can apparently damage the Amiga, the Master System 2 button pads are ok tho.


----------



## tabascosauz (Mar 29, 2022)

testing, testing


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2022)

Went to a LAN party, bought some super tiny ITX machines - the slide-on DVD drive almost doubles the size (It's attached by USB 2.0, but looks like i can slot in a slimline BD-ROM drive....)
Turns out tho... they're socketed 1155. They have no whitelist. I have a 2500K and 3570K...








Oh yes. yes i did.










Disabling turbo in the BIOS runs at 3.4GHz all core, 80C in cinebench using 50W at the wall.
second 8GB of DDR3L 1600 is coming in, 240GB WD green already installed.


It's my new game server/htpc, taking me from ~60W idle to 15W idle, and 150W max to 50W max

Gave one to a friend who had a steam link die, did 1440p 60FPS with zero noticeable lag here in my testing. Swanky.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 29, 2022)

Recently purchased a used PowerColor Radeon RX 6900 XT Red Devil OC 16GB.  Was looking at a RX 6800 XT but in Australia these things are more expensive than the price I paid used for a 6900.  Let alone considering Nvidia's offering's.

$1,499 AUD used and it is in near new condition, is about $1,126 USD converted at today's exchange rate, near enough to MSRP I suppose.  I think I got a decent buy?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2022)

xu^ said:


> Make sure you get it recapped if its not been done already, and i would also suggest looking into a Terriblefire accelerator to add way more ram and whdload.
> Nice find id kill for an A1200 lol
> 
> BTW dont use a Genesis/Megadrive control pad, they can apparently damage the Amiga, the Master System 2 button pads are ok tho.



It was a rare find, they are like hens teeth now, specially as it actually worked and booted workbench first time off a copied disc.


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Went to a LAN party, bought some super tiny ITX machines - the slide-on DVD drive almost doubles the size (It's attached by USB 2.0, but looks like i can slot in a slimline BD-ROM drive....)
> Turns out tho... they're socketed 1155. They have no whitelist. I have a 2500K and 3570K...
> 
> View attachment 241662View attachment 241663
> ...


I use a few of these myself, sadly the specs aren't brilliant but they work for basic usage  
Any plans for the one you have kept?


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 29, 2022)

phill said:


> I have a few of the 1080 TI's they are solid powerful cards  Doesn't do to bad Folding too
> 
> Which model of 980 TI do you have??


Still have nothing to complain about my 1080 Ti which I purchased a little over an year ago. Raytracing doesn't look that much of a miracle to me, so the best non-RT supported card does fine for me.

Ordered new Apple stock Earpods earphones, they should arrive today. Without a doubt the best bundled earphones I've ever heard and as new ones cost only 20EUR + free shipping, they aren't bad by pricing either.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Still have nothing to complain about my 1080 Ti which I purchased a little over an year ago. Raytracing doesn't look that much of a miracle to me, so the best non-RT supported card does fine for me.
> 
> Ordered new Apple stock Earpods earphones, they should arrive today. Without a doubt the best bundled earphones I've ever heard and as new ones cost only 20EUR + free shipping, they aren't bad by pricing either.



1080ti is still pretty good. mines at +120 +250. mem might go some more i guess.


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> 1080ti is still pretty good. mines at +120 +250. mem might go some more i guess.


Boosts about to 2GHz with these, depending on the game.


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Still have nothing to complain about my 1080 Ti which I purchased a little over an year ago. Raytracing doesn't look that much of a miracle to me, so the best non-RT supported card does fine for me.
> 
> Ordered new Apple stock Earpods earphones, they should arrive today. Without a doubt the best bundled earphones I've ever heard and as new ones cost only 20EUR + free shipping, they aren't bad by pricing either.





Tigger said:


> 1080ti is still pretty good. mines at +120 +250. mem might go some more i guess.


The cards I have are solid, I have no reason to get rid of them    They might not be as strong or efficient as the 3070/3080/3090s I have for folding or gaming but why would they be being 2 gens older?  Have to take it for what they are and if they are doing the job that you wished them to do, they are nothing but perfect 

I've two air cooled and one water cooled.  The water cooled one is amazing as it boosts 2GHz without an issue and runs flawlessly   The air cooled monsters aren't all that bad but they will obviously give out higher temps than the fully water blocked one.  Just loving the hardware regardless    Hell, if I could afford some, I'd try and grab a few Voodoo cards    I'd like to try and track down a card from each series of AMD and Nvidia, but its not high on my to do list right now    New monitor/s and some more storage is high up on the list right now


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 29, 2022)

phill said:


> The cards I have are solid, I have no reason to get rid of them  They might not be as strong or efficient as the 3070/3080/3090s I have for folding or gaming but why would they be being 2 gens older? Have to take it for what they are and if they are doing the job that you wished them to do, they are nothing but perfect
> 
> I've two air cooled and one water cooled.  The water cooled one is amazing as it boosts 2GHz without an issue and runs flawlessly  The air cooled monsters aren't all that bad but they will obviously give out higher temps than the fully water blocked one. Just loving the hardware regardless  Hell, if I could afford some, I'd try and grab a few Voodoo cards  I'd like to try and track down a card from each series of AMD and Nvidia, but its not high on my to do list right now  New monitor/s and some more storage is high up on the list right now


I was thinking of getting a FC block on mine, but as I just got a new good air cooler for my CPU, I guess that the card will stay on air for a while.. on the other hand, I could just get some heatsinks and use my universal block.

About voodoos, I had only a V2 12MB and sucks that I sold it half-free years ago, in fact I didn't even know that they were that valuable. Now I could get way better price for it.

edit: My 1080 Ti is this one: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-oc-black.b4822


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> I was thinking of getting a FC block on mine, but as I just got a new good air cooler for my CPU, I guess that the card will stay on air for a while.. on the other hand, I could just get some heatsinks and use my universal block.
> 
> About voodoos, I had only a V2 12MB and sucks that I sold it half-free years ago, in fact I didn't even know that they were that valuable. Now I could get way better price for it.
> 
> edit: My 1080 Ti is this one: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-oc-black.b4822



Mine=
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/asus-rog-strix-gtx-1080-ti-gaming.b4311


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Mine=
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/asus-rog-strix-gtx-1080-ti-gaming.b4311


Ah, I remember the Strix one. BTW, did you give your 980 Ti in exchange or do you still have it?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Ah, I remember the Strix one. BTW, did you give your 980 Ti in exchange or do you still have it?



Sold it. paid 350 for the 1080ti, got 160 for the 980


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Sold it. paid 350 for the 1080ti, got 160 for the 980


Not bad, it makes 225EUR for the 1080 Ti.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2022)

Just got a unpatched switch


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just got a unpatched switch
> View attachment 241705View attachment 241706View attachment 241707


Unpatched switch?!  What am I missing here......?



MaenadFIN said:


> I was thinking of getting a FC block on mine, but as I just got a new good air cooler for my CPU, I guess that the card will stay on air for a while.. on the other hand, I could just get some heatsinks and use my universal block.
> 
> About voodoos, I had only a V2 12MB and sucks that I sold it half-free years ago, in fact I didn't even know that they were that valuable. Now I could get way better price for it.
> 
> edit: My 1080 Ti is this one: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/gigabyte-gtx-1080-ti-gaming-oc-black.b4822





Tigger said:


> Mine=
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/asus-rog-strix-gtx-1080-ti-gaming.b4311


I can't remember what model the MSI 1080 TI I have is, I think reference??  But the EVGAs are both the SC Black models.  Cheapest I could find at the time, since a deal I bought with Paypal didn't go through when I saw 3 EVGA FTW3 cards for I think £1100...  Seller refunded me for unknown reason.....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 30, 2022)

phill said:


> Unpatched switch?! What am I missing here......?



Means it can be hacked to run homebrew or if you are naughty, rom copies. newer ones have a patched Tegra chip to stop it.


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Means it can be hacked to run homebrew or if you are naughty, rom copies. newer ones have a patched Tegra chip to stop it.


After asking the question I did have a quick Google to find out, ironically I did have a look for seeing how much they are to buy (similar to a new Switch) and wondered the amount of use mine gets with my eldest, is very rare so not really worth another £250 say to get one, but I can see the attraction.

Didn't know when I bought mine, so its not the biggest loss but I suppose if you wished to play Switch games like that, you can always use an emulator I guess?...    I did watch a few further videos about the whole Nintendo thing, I'm just surprised they go to the trouble and expense to try and block all that stuff from happening.  Someone will always find away around it, but I'm going off base here 
Any plans for your @Tigger ?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2022)

That little SFF rig is doing its work
single channel ram locked to 3.4GHz, 50W power draw
can do 1440p 60Hz output, making it actually useful as a desktop for me

Edit: found a "stock" bench online of 2780 for a full desktop, so hell yeah for SFF build!







Oh and both my switches (mine/sons) are unpatched, and i ran the homebrew stuff on mine - had no idle mode so battery went flat if it wasnt perma-charging, so i've disabled it for now but like that i can always do it later as it matures
Mine are old enough (original grey controller models) that regardless of software, they cant be secured


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 30, 2022)

phill said:


> After asking the question I did have a quick Google to find out, ironically I did have a look for seeing how much they are to buy (similar to a new Switch) and wondered the amount of use mine gets with my eldest, is very rare so not really worth another £250 say to get one, but I can see the attraction.
> 
> Didn't know when I bought mine, so its not the biggest loss but I suppose if you wished to play Switch games like that, you can always use an emulator I guess?...    I did watch a few further videos about the whole Nintendo thing, I'm just surprised they go to the trouble and expense to try and block all that stuff from happening.  Someone will always find away around it, but I'm going off base here
> Any plans for your @Tigger ?



There is no way to make it work "yet" on a patched switch, so un patched ones are still sought after.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2022)

phill said:


> I use a few of these myself, sadly the specs aren't brilliant but they work for basic usage
> Any plans for the one you have kept?


Game server, mostly
3570K, 16GB 1600Mhz dual channel ram + 240GB WD green = faster than most laptops.

ARK, 7 days to die, Valheim etc - whatever my gaming group is into at the time.
Did run them off my ITX 2700x rig, but this can achieve it with 1/3 the power usage

I did also torrent to the 2700x, but with primocache to save the SSD wear i've began torrenting to my main system (anime, or region locked stuff. WTF cant i legally get octonauts and thomas episodes here?!?)

Been seeing a 20% reduction in total writes to the C: drive by primocache even without torrents and their excessive writing, which is absolutely huge


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

Tigger said:


> There is no way to make it work "yet" on a patched switch, so un patched ones are still sought after.


Noticed that also, there's a lot for sell on Ebay, so not a bad thing if I ever wished to go that way.  I guess it might be helpful but not sure I'd even get close to actually using it lol 




Mussels said:


> Game server, mostly
> 3570K, 16GB 1600Mhz dual channel ram + 240GB WD green = faster than most laptops.
> 
> ARK, 7 days to die, Valheim etc - whatever my gaming group is into at the time.
> ...


They work well, been looking into with a mate about getting a newer Ryzen model, I'm sure we can find something that sips the power and does everything we need    The one I'm using now is currently drawing about 12w but I've seen as low as 6w even when in use.  Highest, been about the 34w mark I think but I digress...
It's lovely to find other ways to do things that will help with the power consumption.  Comparing the mini PC to my desktop (5950X + 3090 water cooled blah blah) that idles about the 160 to 180w mark...  In comparison about 4 to 4.5 maybe 5 hours I use a unit of a electric.  It took the mini PC 4 days straight to use the same power lol  Gotta love it 

With regards to the torrenting, would a decent HD be better for it rather than wearing it out on a SSD?  Or was there a need for the SSD?  Been ages since I've ever done any torrenting, think the last thing I downloaded via one was Linux Mint OS's.....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2022)

phill said:


> Noticed that also, there's a lot for sell on Ebay, so not a bad thing if I ever wished to go that way.  I guess it might be helpful but not sure I'd even get close to actually using it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm measuring at the wall, not software readings - for obvious reasons an SFF system uses less power, because it simply has less electronics.
That 15W-50W is total for the whole system idle to R23 load, vs the ryzen being 60W+ (max load aint fair to comapre, 16 threads vs 4 and IGP vs 1070ti)


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I'm measuring at the wall, not software readings - for obvious reasons an SFF system uses less power, because it simply has less electronics.
> That 15W-50W is total for the whole system idle to R23 load, vs the ryzen being 60W+ (max load aint fair to comapre, 16 threads vs 4 and IGP vs 1070ti)


Also with a watt meter here, I think its the only way    Comparisons in that way are a little harder but you can appreciate the hardware for whatever it is   The mini stuff certainly has its place


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 30, 2022)

GBA and snes emulators on the switch with about 500 roms each. Got CFW on it now. No switch roms though.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2022)

That little PC has a mini PCI-E slot, originally for wifi but my one has a USB 2.0 expansion card (woweee) and a little bracket


I saw this. I'm having thoughts. bad thoughts.









All i need to do is splice that into the existing power for the 2.5" slots SATA cable...


----------



## toilet pepper (Mar 30, 2022)

Tigger said:


> GBA and snes emulators on the switch with about 500 roms each. Got CFW on it now. No switch roms though.


I was hoping to atleast run Moonlight on mine but unfortunately I have a patched Switch. Would have been great stop gap until the Steam deck becomes mainstream.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 30, 2022)

toilet pepper said:


> I was hoping to atleast run Moonlight on mine but unfortunately I have a patched Switch. Would have been great stop gap until the Steam deck becomes mainstream.



Took me a while of checking switches to find this. Asking people who have them for sale to tell me the serial number. checking ones in cex, and other second hand shops. Been trying to get one for over a year.

Just tried moonlight, did not work, some crash. i'll try and figure it out.






this might help, had it on my phone to refer too


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That little PC has a mini PCI-E slot, originally for wifi but my one has a USB 2.0 expansion card (woweee) and a little bracket
> 
> 
> I saw this. I'm having thoughts. bad thoughts.
> ...


I can only begin to have a funny feeling we are going to have another Mussels special thread coming up........



Tigger said:


> Took me a while of checking switches to find this. Asking people who have them for sale to tell me the serial number. checking ones in cex, and other second hand shops. Been trying to get one for over a year.
> 
> Just tried moonlight, did not work, some crash. i'll try and figure it out.
> View attachment 241800
> ...


I checked with mine last night after a few videos, been patched    Bought it in December 2019 so already patched sadly    If I feel like buying another I'll try and get a modded one if I can...  Makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 30, 2022)

phill said:


> I can only begin to have a funny feeling we are going to have another Mussels special thread coming up........
> 
> 
> I checked with mine last night after a few videos, been patched    Bought it in December 2019 so already patched sadly    If I feel like buying another I'll try and get a modded one if I can...  Makes sense



Try and find a unpatched one that has not been messed with, a clean one so to speak. use the piccie above to check the serial number.


----------



## phill (Mar 30, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Try and find a unpatched one that has not been messed with, a clean one so to speak. use the piccie above to check the serial number.


Loads on the Bay, so if and when I feel like it, I might consider it    Got a bit of a car bill to sort out soon and a few things I've bought, so next months credit card bill is going to need to major attention!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 30, 2022)

phill said:


> Loads on the Bay, so if and when I feel like it, I might consider it    Got a bit of a car bill to sort out soon and a few things I've bought, so next months credit card bill is going to need to major attention!



It's a nice bit of tech to piss about with. Just gotta make sure you back up the nand, then cannot be bricked.

Got a real nice toshiba tablet, for a fiver, but it has a supervisor password on it. would switching out the bios chip remove it?

https://ie.dynabook.com/discontinued-products/portege-z10t-a-10h/

Just got another 1TB WD black SN850. 

Could i Raid them as they are both the same? does it still work with m2's?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 31, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It's a nice bit of tech to piss about with. Just gotta make sure you back up the nand, then cannot be bricked.
> 
> Got a real nice toshiba tablet, for a fiver, but it has a supervisor password on it. would switching out the bios chip remove it?
> 
> ...



As long as the RAID controller recognizes them.  But general practice is to not bother with RAID on an SSD.  I know that when I tried SATA RAID-0, it performed only marginally better than a single drive, perhaps due to bus limitation.  Never dug too far into it.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 31, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> As long as the RAID controller recognizes them.  But general practice is to not bother with RAID on an SSD.  I know that when I tried SATA RAID-0, it performed only marginally better than a single drive, perhaps due to bus limitation.  Never dug too far into it.


It's mainly that at SSD speeds the cpu overhead for striping becomes more large than the marginal speed benefit is worth.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> As long as the RAID controller recognizes them.  But general practice is to not bother with RAID on an SSD.  I know that when I tried SATA RAID-0, it performed only marginally better than a single drive, perhaps due to bus limitation.  Never dug too far into it.



here is someone elses 2x sn850 raid 0, serious speed.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 31, 2022)

Tigger said:


> here is someone elses 2x sn850 raid 0, serious speed.
> View attachment 241920




Do you think gen5 nvme will finally improve the RND4K Q1T1 speed? thats the most important one isnt it? 75 is still low really, i mean its not that much more than say the 970 evo


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 31, 2022)

A handy set for €5 at a local supermarket:


----------



## Kissamies (Mar 31, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> A handy set for €5 at a local supermarket:
> View attachment 241928


Not bad, a great set for cable management  are those black things shrinkwraps?


----------



## Chomiq (Mar 31, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Not bad, a great set for cable management  are those black things shrinkwraps?


Yup.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 31, 2022)

Just got a Galaxy S20+ 5G 128gb today, goodbye iphone 8+


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 31, 2022)

LG V20 Battery Charger (yes I bent the track length to not track back "It was annoying")





I plan on getting a actual battery charger like I had for the G4 soon

And Apparently the Powerout last night broke the charger as it no Longer charges. O well​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> A handy set for €5 at a local supermarket:
> View attachment 241928


Now that's some utility for a great price! Nice!



MaenadFIN said:


> are those black things shrinkwraps?


Yup, those are heat-shrink tubes.


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> here is someone elses 2x sn850 raid 0, serious speed.
> View attachment 241920


The question on my mind is, did Windows or Office load any faster??    (I'm avoiding the main one.......)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

phill said:


> The question on my mind is, did Windows or Office load any faster??    (I'm avoiding the main one.......)



I have no idea if it is worth using raid on them or not.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> here is someone elses 2x sn850 raid 0, serious speed.
> View attachment 241920





80-watt Hamster said:


> As long as the RAID controller recognizes them.  But general practice is to not bother with RAID on an SSD.  I know that when I tried SATA RAID-0, it performed only marginally better than a single drive, perhaps due to bus limitation.  Never dug too far into it.





R-T-B said:


> It's mainly that at SSD speeds the cpu overhead for striping becomes more large than the marginal speed benefit is worth.



It's cause SSD's get boosted sequential read/write in RAID, but the random read/write doesnt really change - and you cant use those sequential speeds for much (no use for file transfers to something slower, be it other storage, network etc)



Tigger said:


> Just got a Galaxy S20+ 5G 128gb today, goodbye iphone 8+


Get the "goodlock" app from the samsung store, a LOT of important phone tweaks hide in there
Has modules for various aspects of the phone, like tweaking Dex, lock screen, always on display and such


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

phill said:


> The question on my mind is, did Windows or Office load any faster??    (I'm avoiding the main one.......)


Very unlikely, but for file transfers, lordy-lordy the SPEEEEED!


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very unlikely, but for file transfers, lordy-lordy the SPEEEEED!


If transfering to something equally fast anyways...  that's the trouble.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2022)

I feel like i'm "Cutting edge" with my 10Gb USB ports, but even that falls far short of what USB can do

USB 4, come save us! (and like... cheap 10Gb home ethernet?)


----------



## natr0n (Apr 1, 2022)

Got a EVGA GeForce RTX 3070 Ti FTW3 Ultra ....fancy model. $980.45 with taxes.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 1, 2022)

natr0n said:


> Got a EVGA GeForce RTX 3070 Ti FTW3 Ultra ....fancy model. $980.45 with taxes.


Oof. Here I was thinking prices are going down.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 1, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Oof. Here I was thinking prices are going down.



Yeah, not sure why it was so expensive they been in the low 800s for a couple weeks. You can get a 3080 for only about 100 more than that with tax.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2022)

Bought a new mouse today, it's the latest cordless from logiheck





cursor skips around a lot, and i cant find it at all now


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Bought a new mouse today, it's the latest cordless from logiheck
> 
> View attachment 241984
> cursor skips around a lot, and i cant find it at all now



Even the mice look pretty gnarly in the outback.....


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Even the mice look pretty gnarly in the outback.....


this thing had full force feedback goin on, and the DPI was defaulting to over 9000


(I can explain the fig and bacon, but then you'd have even more questions)
(animated GIF, you must click for boingo)


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> this thing had full force feedback goin on, and the DPI was defaulting to over 9000
> 
> 
> (I can explain the fig and bacon, but then you'd have even more questions)


Instapot?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Instapot?


Raising vegetarian zerglings, the bacon was my dogs gift to the mouse.
If this wasnt started as an april fools joke, it wouldn't belong here but...



Spoiler: Mussels is re-enacting the Zerg campaign of SC2 downunder



This ones animated, click if need be


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

I apparently have 3 x 20Gb USB 3.2 Gen 2 ports and one USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 port, though no idea what the difference between 2 and 2x2 is


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> this thing had full force feedback goin on, and the DPI was defaulting to over 9000
> 
> 
> (I can explain the fig and bacon, but then you'd have even more questions)
> (animated GIF, you must click for boingo)


Hopefully the batteries will run down shortly and it'll stay still long enough for you to actually use it.....


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I apparently have 3 x 20Gb USB 3.2 Gen 2 ports and one USB 3.2 Gen 2x2 port, though no idea what the difference between 2 and 2x2 is



Are you sure about that? Gen2 is 10Gbps. Gen2x2 is the 20Gbps solution, so that would be a bit of a redundant distinction.

I took a look and the Strix-A has a single 20Gbps type C, a 10Gbps type C, and two 10Gbps type A on the rear.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Are you sure about that? Gen2 is 10Gbps. Gen2x2 is the 20Gbps solution, so that would be a bit of a redundant distinction.
> 
> I took a look and the Strix-A has a single 20Gbps type C, a 10Gbps type C, and two 10Gbps type A on the rear.






edit so that is 3x 10Gb and 1x 20Gb rear 1x 20Gb front in fact?


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> View attachment 242003



Yeah. That's 1 2x2 on the back, and 1 2x2 on the front, the rest are 10Gbps, USB3.0, or USB2.0. I don't blame you for coming away with that impression, USB 3.1/3.2 naming sucks big time.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah. That's 1 2x2 on the back, and 1 2x2 on the front, the rest are 10Gbps, USB3.0, or USB2.0. I don't blame you for coming away with that impression, USB 3.1/3.2 naming sucks big time.



They should be named by speed not type. So 1x 20Gb on rear, 1x 20Gb on front rest 10Gb, Though would it make any difference to normal PC users. does said plug fit in port on PC yes/no. i think that's as far as it goes.

On my rear port markings, it actually says SS 10 or 20 on them.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 1, 2022)

I thought you were wrong, but i'd remembered it all wrong myself




Had so much trouble with my brother and a USB-C card reader because they'd called version 2 of their dongle "gen 2" making it confusing as all hell, if it was 10Gb or not

Since the downstream ports are all 5Gb... we have no way of knowing.




Website says Gen 2.
Product packaging says V2 (same product code, definitely same device)




Even the product page cant understand what USB standards it is







In summary:
I am declaring war on USB.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I thought you were wrong, but i'd remembered it all wrong myself
> 
> View attachment 242004



Hey i get confused about USB myself. does it fit in the port is enough for me.

Maybe it could just be USB 3.10 or 3.20 the .xx denoting speed. seems better than all this 3.1 3.2 3.2x2 stuff


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> If transfering to something equally fast anyways...  that's the trouble.


Good point. Still copying to/from such an array would never show a bottleneck at the array itself.



Tigger said:


> Hey i get confused about USB myself. does it fit in the port is enough for me.
> 
> Maybe it could just be USB 3.10 or 3.20 the .xx denoting speed. seems better than all this 3.1 3.2 3.2x2 stuff


I would get out the soldering iron and add solder to the points highlighted. Those are structural stress points and they need some additional solder to re-enforce them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good point. Still copying to/from such an array would never show a bottleneck at the array itself.
> 
> 
> I would get out the soldering iron and add solder to the points highlighted. Those are structural stress points and they need some additional solder to re-enforce them.
> View attachment 242067



I will do tonight.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I will do tonight.


Cool. Would hate to see that cool adapter break on you just because the factory didn't use enough solder to re-enforce that joint.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2022)

I have to re-purpose my 64TB SAN so ended up with this to move all my games too.



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08JSMKW3J/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> I have to re-purpose my 64TB SAN so ended up with this to move all my games too.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08JSMKW3J/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


8TB NVMe, nice! Not your boot drive I hope..


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 8TB NVMe, nice! Not your boot drive I hope..


lol no


----------



## freeagent (Apr 2, 2022)

These just came out, I have 2 in my cart but have yet to pull the trigger.. I don’t really need them but they are purty 






						HR-09 2280 PRO – Thermalright
					






					www.thermalright.com


----------



## maxfly (Apr 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> These just came out, I have 2 in my cart but have yet to pull the trigger.. I don’t really need them but they are purty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sweet! I've got a couple of the og mb hr-09s in a box somewhere that I used on a asus p4c800-e deluxe? Something socket 478 at least...brings back memories.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> These just came out, I have 2 in my cart but have yet to pull the trigger.. I don’t really need them but they are purty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wtf..... I feel like these are for the same people who would use dynamite to nuke an ant hill.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 2, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Wtf..... I feel like these are for the same people who would use dynamite to nuke an ant hill.


I've done that. Well, it was only an M80, but still, gotta kill them ants somehow...
But I disgress, we're straying from the topic...


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've done that. Well, it was only an M80, but still, gotta kill them ants somehow...
> But I disgress, we're straying from the topic...


I tried to do the same with a stick of water dynamite (weaker than M80 but still) as a lesson to a clam that kept squirting me but the bastard just went deeper, thus squirting me again.

Yes, I totally deserved it.  I fought the clam and the clam won.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 2, 2022)

My SN750s are sitting at 25-26 and warm up to 31-35. just the stock sinks that came with the board. These would probably be good for an open air build with no fans at all.. They also have a slightly smaller single 6mm pipe M.2 cooler..

Ehh..

I did end up getting a pair..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> I have to re-purpose my 64TB SAN so ended up with this to move all my games too.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08JSMKW3J/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1



Nice

Bought myself a gorgeous little pair of speakers for my desk setup. £79 each.



EDIT
With DIY stands


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 2, 2022)

HP M300 Pavilion, bought 2nd hand so far so good, just i'm not too familiar with double side buttons



and what i found, the seller said he had internet cafe and coz of the visitors that got lower and lower he had to close his internet cafe
he tagged the Fantech Rhasta II G13 for $1.1 and i guess it's pretty low for pretty good condition


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My SN750s are sitting at 25-26 and warm up to 31-35. just the stock sinks that came with the board. These would probably be good for an open air build with no fans at all.. They also have a slightly smaller single 6mm pipe M.2 cooler..
> 
> Ehh..
> 
> ...


Hi,
Wow that's wild 
I thought these I got were extreme but you sir are the winner 

Amazon.com: Advancing Gene M.2 NVMe Cooler Heatsink with 20mm PWM Fan (3rd Gen): Electronics


----------



## freeagent (Apr 2, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wow that's wild
> I thought these I got were extreme but you sir are the winner
> 
> ...


My build inside the chassis is almost all black... black sinks, black board, the only shiny bits are the lights, and I just turn them off now 

I wanted some shiny bits 

There might be a clearance issue with the top one and my TY-143.. not sure yet.. if so I will move an NF-A14 to my cooler since it is a square fan it should have no issue.

I have to quit looking at hardware I don't need late at night because I really don't need these


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My build inside the chassis is almost all black... black sinks, black board, the only shiny bits are the lights, and I just turn them off now
> 
> I wanted some shiny bits
> 
> ...


Hi,
Those blower style m.2 coolers are actually pretty good 
I just need some bigger m.2's to use them on, all I have are small 500gb good os only which I've switched back to sata easier to deal with using linux...


----------



## freeagent (Apr 2, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Those blower style m.2 coolers are actually pretty good
> I just need some bigger m.2's to use them on, all I have are small 500gb good os only which I've switched back to sata easier to deal with using linux...


Since my last comment about passive I have been pondering trying my Le Grand Macho RT on the 5900X with no fan, no PBO, no tricks just to see how it runs. That cooler is rated for 90w TDP operation with no fan, and 5900X is "105w". Fairly close..  Worst case scenario is I have to run the TY147-B stock fan, which is dam near silent already. I would like to try and break away from high performance fans, just to see if I can..


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 2, 2022)

Grabbed an Asus Rog Flow X13 2022 edition. Ryzen 6900hs/3050ti/DDR5 6400 16GB varient. I am also a bit OCD so had to grab a somewhat matching wireless mouse.

First impression.... I am mighty impressed given it's size.... Haven't really had time to do any benchmarks but it will mostly be used for office type stuff and occasional media consumption while traveling.

I had a hard time deciding between this and the i9 version but after looking at battery life and performance while unplugged the Ryzen 6000 variant seemed like the better choice.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2022)

A byski full cover for the gtx1080ti. Might take a while to get here, but it will. Have ordered a few hings from here now, and have always got them. Should be better than the GPU only block i have on now.






freeagent said:


> My SN750s are sitting at 25-26 and warm up to 31-35. just the stock sinks that came with the board. These would probably be good for an open air build with no fans at all.. They also have a slightly smaller single 6mm pipe M.2 cooler..
> 
> Ehh..
> 
> ...



What about these, they look interesting


----------



## freeagent (Apr 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> A byski full cover for the gtx1080ti. Might take a while to get here, but it will. Have ordered a few hings from here now, and have always got them. Should be better than the GPU only block i have on now.
> View attachment 242195
> 
> 
> ...


Those look alright, I am really considering trying a passive, or semi passive setup. because the GPU will be untouched.. I want to see what can really be done with what I have already, and just lay it on the box, or use the standoffs that came with my Z77 OC formula.. hmm that is a good idea.. forgot about those..


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> I have to re-purpose my 64TB SAN so ended up with this to move all my games too.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08JSMKW3J/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Did you just get the one or a few for you know, science/spares/overkill etc. 

Raid 1 maybe??


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 2, 2022)

phill said:


> Did you just get the one or a few for you know, science/spares/overkill etc.
> 
> Raid 1 maybe??



lol just 1 for now. only 2 M.2 slots on my board and I dont like riser cards  I used to use iSCSI to map my SAN to my PC and all my games were on that LUN. but I need to do other things with my SAN now so I needed somewhere to put my games lol.


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> lol just 1 for now. only 2 M.2 slots on my board and I dont like riser cards  I used to use iSCSI to map my SAN to my PC and all my games were on that LUN. but I need to do other things with my SAN now so I needed somewhere to put my games lol.


And we can't have things running at only 1Gb can we


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2022)

phill said:


> And we can't have things running at only 1Gb can we



10G via SFP+ I dont use ethernet on my desktop and my entire home infra is fiber from switches to desktops all interlinked with fiber.


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 3, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> 10G via SFP+ I dont use ethernet on my desktop and my entire home infra is fiber from switches to desktops all interlinked with fiber.


If you don't use ethernet, where does the fibre connection plug into on your desktop?    I am guessing some kind of PCIE expansion card?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> If you don't use ethernet, where does the fibre connection plug into on your desktop?    I am guessing some kind of PCIE expansion card?







in my case specifically, its a mellanox connectX-3


----------



## DoLlyBirD (Apr 3, 2022)

I did look up SFP and dang it, even when you're clued up on tech there is always something bigger and better, new tech etc that you can learn about, out of curiousity what's the use case scenario? I can't imagine many people would benefit/get the most out of this tech now as gigabit seems to be the standard and 2.5GB/5GB home networking gear is in its infancy and gaining traction, what was the reason you decided to use SFP?


----------



## phill (Apr 3, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> 10G via SFP+ I dont use ethernet on my desktop and my entire home infra is fiber from switches to desktops all interlinked with fiber.


Exactly my point sir!!    1Gb copper/ethernet RJ45 connections are for peasants, right??   (Bare in mind everyone, whilst it might not seem like it, I have having a laugh here @Solaris17 as I know he's got one mean networking setup at home and yes, the envy is real   )


----------



## jallenlabs (Apr 3, 2022)

Finally my CableMod 12pin to dual 8pin custom cable arrived!  Looks so much better than the clunky short connectors Nvidia provides.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2022)

DoLlyBirD said:


> I did look up SFP and dang it, even when you're clued up on tech there is always something bigger and better, new tech etc that you can learn about, out of curiousity what's the use case scenario? I can't imagine many people would benefit/get the most out of this tech now as gigabit seems to be the standard and 2.5GB/5GB home networking gear is in its infancy and gaining traction, what was the reason you decided to use SFP?



2.5 and 5gb are new 10GB/40/100gb are older normal standards. I think I bought the card for like $35USD a few years ago.



DoLlyBirD said:


> out of curiousity what's the use case scenario?


this


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 3, 2022)

I recently had to replace my SSD. Decided to go with a 1TB Samsung EVO Plus.


And here's the performance.



About 40% better than my last drive. Not shabby at all.


----------



## toastem2004 (Apr 3, 2022)

I have been having trouble with space for all my old PC's. In order to make my wife happy, I recently got rid of my Skt 754 system that I used as a retro XP machine.  Little does she know that I bought something to takes it place.  At least this will take up a lot less room


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I recently had to replace my SSD. Decided to go with a 1TB Samsung EVO Plus.
> View attachment 242273
> 
> And here's the performance.
> ...



Here are my 3 drives as a comparison.
Silicon Power boot drive gen3x4 256g
Your 970 trumps it



Here are the two WD black SN850's
Fast as stink



I would have liked a single 2TB but was too expensive, Considered raiding them but opinion seems to be, not worth it


----------



## freeagent (Apr 3, 2022)

I ordered this guy last night.. 100 bucks off cant go wrong lol.. hopefully it works.. last time I bought something open box it didn't work, and was heavily discounted as well.. stay tuned to see if I made the same mistake twice


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I ordered this guy last night.. 100 bucks off cant go wrong lol.. hopefully it works.. last time I bought something open box it didn't work, and was heavily discounted as well.. stay tuned to see if I made the same mistake twice
> 
> View attachment 242314



Nice price. They are quick the SN850's


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I ordered this guy last night.. 100 bucks off cant go wrong lol.. hopefully it works.. last time I bought something open box it didn't work, and was heavily discounted as well.. stay tuned to see if I made the same mistake twice
> 
> View attachment 242314



I would make sure to do hwinfo on that to make sure it hasn't been abused on the reads/writes


----------



## freeagent (Apr 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Nice price. They are quick the SN850's


Thank you sir. I am hoping so.. I don't have a problem with my SN750, to me it is as fast as heck, but for the price.. and I need more space  My son does too, he will get my 500GB SN750.. maybe. I might try out that card that came with my board.. if it works good, then my kid is going to be stuck with some spinners for a bit longer lol 

HYPER M.2 X16 GEN 4 CARD｜Motherboards｜ASUS Canada



CallandorWoT said:


> I would make sure to do hwinfo on that to make sure it hasn't been abused on the reads/writes


And it will be registered too because I looove warranty


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 3, 2022)

Jus t got 4m of Cambridge Audio Ultra Micro Composite speaker cable for the little speakers (£3/M) just figured it's got to be better than the standard stuff I was using, or not depending on your opinion.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Jus t got 4m of Cambridge Audio Ultra Micro Composite speaker cable for the little speakers (£3/M) just figured it's got to be better than the standard stuff I was using, or not depending on your opinion.
> View attachment 242322


Silver plated copper?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 3, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Silver plated copper?



Yes it is.
https://www.richersounds.com/audio-innov-ultra-micro-200m-reel.html


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 3, 2022)

decided to refund my iphone se 2022 and get the galaxy A53.  I love it.  man 120hz OLED is gorgeous... and the built in fingerprint sensor is surprisingly really nice.

pictures look great on it too.  not sure why everyone said its a slow chip, its plenty fast for my needs.  what sealed the deal for me was when samsung announced 4 years of OS and 5 years of security updates for this phone. im a happy camper. cost the same as the iphone and it came with free active noise cancelling samsung earbuds.

edit:  I have to admit though, it took me over an hr to go through all the settings and turn off all the shit and uninstall all the bloat. that was annoying, but its done and i wont have to do that again.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 4, 2022)

Switching res from the flat one to a tube type, getting the correct flow sensor to connect to my aquacomputer vision too, it will be much more accurate than the barrow one i expect. Already got the D5 pump. I think the pump will be quieter too as i think the flat res is mounted too rigidly to the case.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I ordered this guy last night.. 100 bucks off cant go wrong lol.. hopefully it works.. last time I bought something open box it didn't work, and was heavily discounted as well.. stay tuned to see if I made the same mistake twice
> 
> View attachment 242314



If it does work you're onto a winner, the SN850 is one of the top 3 SSD's (depending on which bench you look at) - TPU's review of it was showering it with praise


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Apr 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I ordered this guy last night.. 100 bucks off cant go wrong lol.. hopefully it works.. last time I bought something open box it didn't work, and was heavily discounted as well.. stay tuned to see if I made the same mistake twice
> 
> View attachment 242314


Nice! I got a pair of those myself. Found for a reasonable price locally in the UK (£139.99 each)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 4, 2022)

And this. Gonna experiment with making my own desktop class D amp to go with my new speakers.



https://thepihut.com/collections/raspberry-pi-hats/products/iqaudio-digiamp


----------



## Monika1224 (Apr 4, 2022)

Rx 6600XT


----------



## oobymach (Apr 4, 2022)

Jumped on this deal after noticing the sale on the 10tb ended, I have a wd black 2tb and a wd black 4tb I plan to merge onto this.


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Yes it is.
> https://www.richersounds.com/audio-innov-ultra-micro-200m-reel.html


I love that shop, I have to stay away tho


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 4, 2022)

phill said:


> I love that shop, I have to stay away tho


My mate was a bit shocked the little min12's are £79 each. I love them for my desk though, proper HiFi speakers on my desk 

Had to DIY the stands tho as the ones for it are £20 each
Sweet DIY job eh


----------



## PowerUp6400 (Apr 4, 2022)

Logitech G213 Prodigy


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My mate was a bit shocked the little min12's are £79 each. I love them for my desk though, proper HiFi speakers on my desk
> 
> Had to DIY the stands tho as the ones for it are £20 each
> Sweet DIY job eh
> View attachment 242483


They really do or did do, some amazing deals in there at times    It's hard to not spend when you see such a great deal, even if you don't really need it......


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 5, 2022)

phill said:


> They really do or did do, some amazing deals in there at times    It's hard to not spend when you see such a great deal, even if you don't really need it......



Believe me i see stuff in there i would spend a lottery win on. Always been into sexy HiFi stuff, but not rich enough. My fave make is Linn.


----------



## phill (Apr 5, 2022)

Rather than digress the thread too much but when I was 21, I bought Linn Hi-Fi, still have it to this day and its still working 20 years on!!    CD, pre and 2 power amps  

I do have some pics to post but I'll try and do that in the morning after some sleep!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 5, 2022)

phill said:


> Rather than digress the thread too much but when I was 21, I bought Linn Hi-Fi, still have it to this day and its still working 20 years on!!    CD, pre and 2 power amps
> 
> I do have some pics to post but I'll try and do that in the morning after some sleep!



Fucking love Linn stuff, nothing better across the pond  

My Byski full cover block for the 1080ti from Aliexpress has shipped, last time i had to pay RM £11 when the last block got here. Lets see if they squeeze the same again this time the cheeky gits.


----------



## Braegnok (Apr 5, 2022)

Started a new ITX build using LIAN LI A4-H20-X4 chassis,.. system will mainly be used to store and play music and movies as well as display photos.

New hardware: Intel Core i7-12700K, Asus Strix Z690-i, LIAN LI 750W SFF, RTX A2000-12GB, 2x32GB DDR5-4800, Primary Drive: Seagate FireCuda 530 4TB M.2, Storage Drive: Samsung 870 QVO SATA III SSD 8TB.

Cooling: EK-Quantum Velocity2, EK-CoolStream SE 240 Slim Dual, 2X EK-Vardar EVO 120ER Fans, EK-Quantum Kinetic FLT 80 DDC PWM Pump/RES.






Waiting on EK Micro Rotary 90 fittings ordered today for CPU block,.. the standard Quantum Torque Rotary 90's I bought are 3/16" too high.



Block with Standard Fittings.



Hopefully I'll have the micro fittings this week, run the water lines.

Plan for waterline routing was from Twitter post on LIAN LI page. I wasn't thinking about CPU block fittings clearance till I had the motherboard installed in chassis. Turns out the A4-H20-X4 chassis does have just enough room to run waterlines around Power Supply to rear mounted RES & top mounted RAD,.. but the standard 90 rotary fittings are a no-go.

LIAN LI Twitter post photo:


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 5, 2022)

S10 plus.. liking it so far.. 

Not bad for 419 brand new..


----------



## Corduroy2739 (Apr 5, 2022)

Too many i lost count lately


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 5, 2022)

Duster, was on sale couldn’t resist. TypeC charging and has an LED light
.


----------



## Corduroy2739 (Apr 5, 2022)

Braegnok said:


> Started a new ITX build using LIAN LI A4-H20-X4 chassis,.. system will mainly be used to store and play music and movies as well as display photos.
> 
> New hardware: Intel Core i7-12700K, Asus Strix Z690-i, LIAN LI 750W SFF, RTX A2000-12GB, 2x32GB DDR5-4800, Primary Drive: Seagate FireCuda 530 4TB M.2, Storage Drive: Samsung 870 QVO SATA III SSD 8TB.
> 
> ...


Why do you need a way over spec pc for music and movies and displaying photo!!!??s, you can use a potato pc for that

More money the Brains i guess lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Duster, was on sale couldn’t resist. TypeC charging and has an LED light
> . View attachment 242606


I bought a blower a few weeks ago as well. I think this one is a bit more powerful though.. MECO Brand.



Excellent unit!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice amp module for my Pi 4b. It uses a Texas BB TAS5756M DAC/ Class D amp chip.Quality looks good.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I bought a blower a few weeks ago as well. I think this one is a bit more powerful though.. MECO Brand.
> View attachment 242640
> Excellent unit!


It’s actually surprising powerful, enough to “twist” in your hand. So I’m impressed for an impulse buy when I have to clean my Rad(soon, and overdue) I’ll really see how well it works. Also got this today to clean my VR lenses


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> It’s actually surprising powerful, enough to “twist” in your hand. So I’m impressed for an impulse buy when I have to clean my Rad(soon, and overdue) I’ll really see how well it works.


Nice! I didn't mean to rain on your parade or make it a competition.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! I didn't mean to rain on your parade or make it a competition.


Nah I do expect yours to be considerably more powerful but was impressed by the power mine has for what it is .


----------



## looniam (Apr 6, 2022)

time to stop being a sata luddite




EDIT:
yeah imma gonna move my OS soon - got a back up rig waiting on the little guy:








						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Braegnok (Apr 7, 2022)

Corduroy2739 said:


> Why do you need a way over spec pc for music and movies and displaying photo!!!??s, you can use a potato pc for that
> 
> More money the Brains i guess lol



Sorry for the misleading description for usage, as I do plan on using this rig for lot's of other things other than music, movies and displaying photo's. 

While I had system on the bench, before dropping motherboard in chassis the first CPU was Intel Pentium Gold G7400 chip.



I know it's not a workstation but I still want to be able to play around with Autodesk's latest ray-tracing renderer Arnold Render, and thus the Pentium chip was replaced with i7-12700K.



Also enjoy playing around with Premiere Pro, using mercury playback engine for effects and sounds on two video layers and one layer with title graphics.



Unfortunately the A2000 card seems to have issues running 4K intro with various effects on two layers. other than that everything seems fine.

I still have a ton of software to load for camera, photo's and various CAD and science applications.

Have a good day.


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 7, 2022)

Got a few things in the last couple of weeks.












I returned the first Thunderbolt cable (from Apple) I got because it was too short (0.6m). I got this one from Orico which is 2m long and is overall a much nicer cable.









Also decided to finally get an MX Anywhere. I'd had my eye on these mice for a while, and I figure now that I have a nice laptop, I should get a nice mouse to go with it. I wasn't sure about the ergonomics at first, but after using it for a bit, it's fine. Being able to pair it to my main PC in addition to my laptop is a nice bonus.






And finally, I tried to get another USB NVMe enclosure for my laptop's old SSD. I ordered it on March 25th, the delivery date was originally April 1st (must've been a joke), and as of today, it's been stuck in Phoenix for almost a week. I've submitted a claim for a refund; we'll see how that goes.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 7, 2022)

E-paper came still no sign of the touchscreen but I still have very little experience with the display rendering so it will be a while before I'm ready anyway.
Here's what I've managed so far after a few hours this morning


It has some bleeding issues due to the driver powering the screen off too quickly after rendering while running on battery which I'll have to fix but all in all a great little screen.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2022)

New toy for the new toy: 128GB SD cards for $30






second one is going into my A21s, which is a good phone, great media player, and garbage android device (in that order)


They are currently being loaded with every episode of Bluey, i demand you all watch the episode Unicorse.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> New toy for the new toy: 128GB SD cards for $30
> 
> View attachment 242788
> 
> ...



Nice. i just got a 256gb sanny for my Switch. Liking the little laptop?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Nice. i just got a 256gb sanny for my Switch. Liking the little laptop?


thats the A8 samsung tablet i posted earlier (i posted the keyboard... dont recall posting the tablet? maybe i forgot)

Ironically, the cut corners are kicking me right now: no HDMI/DP output and USB 2.0 (type C) so slow ass file transfers


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> thats the A8 samsung tablet i posted earlier (i posted the keyboard... dont recall posting the tablet? maybe i forgot)
> 
> Ironically, the cut corners are kicking me right now: no HDMI/DP output and USB 2.0 (type C) so slow ass file transfers



Looks good though, guess it's pretty light so if you need to lug it it won't be too bad. Why no USB 3 C though i wonder.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 7, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Looks good though, guess it's pretty light so if you need to lug it it won't be too bad. Why no USB 3 C though i wonder.


Because it's cheap to do it that way and most cell phones of ~$750 and below are the exact same way the only time you get the real deal USB Type C 3.0 gen 1 oe 2 is with any of the top models so no A series for scamsung or A series for Oppo either and it fuckin disgusting if you ask me because the cost a USB 2.0 controller vs a USB3.0 one would be negligible


----------



## Rithsom (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm going to attempt to upgrade the cooling in my ITX system. Currently, only a single 140mm radiator cools both the CPU and the graphics. It's about time that I buy a bigger radiator to replace it.

I also bought new tubing and a set of LL fans to go along with the new rad. I expect my system to perform (and look) much better with the new components.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi,
Wonder who is making the soft tubing it says pvc which isn't a common term used for soft tubing.


----------



## Rithsom (Apr 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wonder who is making the soft tubing it says pvc which isn't a common term used for soft tubing.



Yeah, that is interesting. All I can say is that I've been using this Corsair-branded tubing for a couple of years now, and haven't had any issues.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 7, 2022)

Rithsom said:


> Yeah, that is interesting. All I can say is that I've been using this Corsair-branded tubing for a couple of years now, and haven't had any issues.


Hi,
Yeah I ran into this stuff a while back works well, by the foot instead of per 10 foot package.

ModMyMods 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Flexible PVC Tubing - Crystal Clear (MOD-0003) - 3/8” ID x 5/8” OD Soft Tubing - Tubing ModMyMods.com - PC Watercooling Parts and Accessories


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I ran into this stuff a while back works well, by the foot instead of per 10 foot package.
> 
> ModMyMods 3/8" ID x 5/8" OD Flexible PVC Tubing - Crystal Clear (MOD-0003) - 3/8” ID x 5/8” OD Soft Tubing - Tubing ModMyMods.com - PC Watercooling Parts and Accessories



I have tried EK soft tubing, and bits power, both xero problems, both 16mm OD 10mm ID


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 7, 2022)

Yes the right battery charger... LG V20


----------



## freeagent (Apr 8, 2022)

Updating windows as we speak


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Updating windows as we speak
> 
> View attachment 242854



You using it for Boot then? 

I use both of mine for games. Got a silicon power 256gb gen3 x4 for boot.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 8, 2022)

I have it as boot yes, I kind of want to partition it, mainly because I am used to 250-500GB as C 

I will keep my 1TB SN750 down below.. kind of kicking myself a little for not getting an X570 board now.. ahh well.. can still buy them  

Edit:

Was a brand new drive.. maybe they couldn’t initialize it?


----------



## looniam (Apr 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Updating windows as we speak
> 
> View attachment 242854


lol. getting a kick out of the read/lecture translation:

this drive can lecture 7000MB/s!!!!!!


----------



## freeagent (Apr 8, 2022)

Yeah.. I honestly do not know much french.. I could swear a little bit, I understand some of it in text form, but if you were to start speaking french or any other language you would get this reaction


----------



## looniam (Apr 8, 2022)

oui

spent few years in europe thanks to the navy - its all in the hands - i could "understand" italian the easiest.


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 8, 2022)

Case upgrade, going from an Antec Three Hundred U3 to an Antec P101 Silent. Anything bigger than a dual fan GTX 1060 wouldn't fit in my old case.

There's a lot of good cases out there on the market these days and so the obvious question is why the hell I'd choose such an obscure product from an old "outdated" brand over something more popular. Reason is that I prefer this combination of 1) Professional looks, 2) over-engineered solid construction, 3) ample expansion options and 4) silent acoustics. The P101 does all that better than anyone else at this price point. It's the perfect case for us grumpy bastards who snob RGB and tempered glass. Airflow is more of a challenge with a solid front door, but now I've seen it in person and it's got enough air inlets/outlets to sort out any thermal issues.

EDIT: Just finished the system transplant into the new case, overall pretty good. Feels like it weighs almost 18kg (40lbs) with everything installed, the case itself being almost 12kg. Just trying out the stock Antec fan configuration for right now and it seems to work quite well. Pretty much no thermal difference between having the door open or closed which is great to see. Components like my hard drive are definitely more muted.








Spoiler: Old case for reference - Antec Three Hundred U3


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 8, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Old case for reference - Antec Three Hundred U3"
> 
> View attachment 242866


That was and still is an excellent case. Excellent feature-set, plenty of configuration flexibility and great cooling. Wish they still made them with minor tweaks for modern features..


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was and still is an excellent case. Excellent feature-set, plenty of configuration flexibility and great cooling. Wish they still made them with minor tweaks for modern features..



Aside from the lack of cable management spaces it's been a great case for the money. Only US$70 plus shipping which is unheard of now for a case that has good airflow and isn't flimsy. The P101 Silent was US$110 plus shipping, although granted it is bigger and has some more modern features. Still love the old Three Hundred though.

The amount of times I see manufacturers slap a solid wall on the front panel and call it a "sleek design", I shake my head. Antec has a better concept of how to do simple designs that are functional and grown up.


----------



## Maissilapsi (Apr 8, 2022)

I ordered this development tool: *Adafruit Feather HUZZAH 
with ESP8266 WiFi *about one hour ago.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 8, 2022)

just bought diy grip tape



looks pretty good


----------



## khemist (Apr 8, 2022)

A wee bit of fun.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 8, 2022)

khemist said:


> A wee bit of fun.



I have been looking to buy a cube for like a year now. Couple more months i will have $3500 to buy one. Maybe get one on clearance in October

How do you like It?


----------



## khemist (Apr 8, 2022)

Jetster said:


> I have been looking to buy a cube for like a year now. Couple more months i will have $3500 to buy one. Maybe get one on clearance in October
> 
> How do you like It?



I've only just got it, i'll have to test it out first and see what range i get etc but it's great to fly up hills easily and can enjoy the scenery at the same time.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 8, 2022)

Birthday present for me mum, had to use my $45 Dell credits anyway:









						Electronics & Accessories | Dell Canada
					

Shop Electronics Deals and get huge savings with our Sale on Monitors, Docking Stations, Webcams, Audio & more at Dell.com




					www.dell.com
				




Carrying on the tradition of my original MX Master and my dad's MX Master 3. I don't like Logitech but as far as I'm concerned they could run their entire business off selling this mouse alone, it's just about perfect.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 9, 2022)

New fan grill to sit atop my ghetto ps4 cooler for the 1tb m2 I used for external storage, it gets mighty hot during downloads etc. but if I sit it on top of the big fan it only barely gets warm.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 10, 2022)

Just recieved my order of some of the last Crucial Ballistix on newegg.  Specifically, these 64GB worth of these guys:









						Crucial Ballistix 3200 MHz DDR4 PC RAM Desktop Gaming Memory Kit 32GB (16GBx2) CL16 BL2K16G32C16U4W (WHITE) - Newegg.com
					

Buy Crucial Ballistix 3200 MHz DDR4 PC RAM Desktop Gaming Memory Kit 32GB (16GBx2) CL16 BL2K16G32C16U4W (WHITE) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				




They fit my "don't give a frick" color scheme well.  They are Micron E-Die, which while not the greatest, does a lot better than my old set of truly awful Samsung C-Die stuff.  I'm happy.


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 10, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Just recieved my order of some of the last Crucial Ballistix on newegg.  Specifically, these 64GB worth of these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find that's the wisest approach to purchasing memory, I did similar when I got 64GB of 3600MHz CL18 G.Skill Ripjaws V. Mine are Hynix D-Die which sound pretty average, but they're fast enough and perfectly stable with XMP which is really all you need. Never saw any value in spending big money on low capacity kits with tight timings and exotic dies. We throw RAM away because the capacity is too small, not because of the die type or timings, so it makes more sense to buy with capacity as the highest priority.

Personally I've used Crucial Ballistix 3200MHz in a few AMD builds, never had issues with it. Seems good to me.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 10, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Just recieved my order of some of the last Crucial Ballistix on newegg.  Specifically, these 64GB worth of these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rev.E is what you want anyway. You can get 16Gb Rev.B but what you get in 5000+ potential you lose big time in daily perf as they can only be single rank at 32GB kits.

I was expecting Rev.B but ended up Rev.E same as you. Nonetheless they do 4400 18-22-22 1.5V at the touch of a button and the secondaries tighten up about the same as Hynix (4/6/16 - 4/12/16 - 4/4 - 18-10-8, except tRFC 690 ish obviously).

They were a stopgap for my 4400CL19 Bdie which is on RMA atm, but the Crucials are really good and I might keep on them. The B-die still takes the cake in raw iGPU perf though, even at a step lower freq - "timings don't matter for iGPU" is horseshit.

I'm not so sure about Hynix though. My dual rank CJR kit was the sole cause of that MW19 stutter and I still haven't replicated it on any other IC.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 10, 2022)

I bought several tech stuff this few week. I post the rest the next few days. I'll start with the most important one. Finally I got a gpu to replace my ageing single slot RX460 XFX in red below. Snap up a Palit RTX 3060 Stormx as the price dropped to a reasonable level I could afford. This tiny RTX 3060 finally a proper replacement RX460. I am surprised by the huge leap of performance for something this tiny. It may not be impressive for many here with higher tier card like 3070 above for me this is like going from a bicycle to a rocket. 3 times the vram increase from 4GB and 432% increase in overall performance based on techpowerup database.

Got a new displayport cable to go with my 4K screen too. Have not posted that monitor pic yet too.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2022)

Finally landed one! There was over 10 at my (not so) local microcenter


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 10, 2022)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Finally landed one! There was over 10 at my (not so) local microcenter



Holy crap!!!!! $1650 seems insane!!!!!!!! 

There is no way in hell I could ever justify paying that much for a video card.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 10, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap!!!!! $1650 seems insane!!!!!!!!
> 
> There is no way in hell I could ever justify paying that much for a video card.


Better than the price they used to be. I don't plan on 4000 series so this will hold me over until at least 5000 series


----------



## robot zombie (Apr 10, 2022)

Nothing too exciting, but I finally got a new T18-CF2 bevel-cut tip for my trusty Hakko FX-888D.






Back in the day, a similar Hakko iron to the model I now have made me realize I don't in fact suck at soldering, I just had a sucky iron. These tips are indispensable for me, in a couple of sizes. Online, I see lots of people use the reservoir tips to do surface mount chips with lots of smaller leads but I originally learned to do it with a tip like this. I think the res is kind of a messy waste of solder, and this tip shape leaves you with much more consistently good joints with less solder. Fewer fused joints. You basically just want the angle right as you run horizontally across the pins. The pressure induced consistently gives you a close joint with even solder under, around, and over each pin - it all gets pushed right where it needs to go in just the right amounts. You've got a lot of heating surface so everything is getting to temperature, whereas the res spreads a lot of its heat through the solder it is keeping melted in the 'crater' of the tip. I also like this shape for soldering small wires to larger contacts, such as with instruments and headphone cables, where the extra surface area makes it quicker - and it still has a similar edge to a chisel tip for 'butting'. Sometimes when you are working on say, an amplifier, there are wires, surface-mount chips, and through hole. A tip like this can handle all of that without needing to swap or adjust temperature. That relatively large, flat surface combined with a pivot-able edge makes for a versatile tip. You can reduce heat flow by the angle you choose for the tip. This one is too big for smaller rectangular components. I can use a smaller T18-CF15 with steeper bevel angle and smaller diameter, which I already have a couple of, though that may be the one thing I swap to a chisel for.

Tips matter, man. Probably still more than I'm giving them credit for. And some people might actually smack me for this *shrug*


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 10, 2022)

I've been a fan of the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 computer speakers pretty much since they were released.

I moved to 100% headphone use while at the computer about 5 or 6 years ago.  Because I'm now strictly work from home, and share my personal workstation area for work, I've been looking to add some speakers to have some music playing while working.

I was ready to buy another set of ProMedia's when I found these on the Klipsch website.  In the process of setting them up, but I'm assuming they'll sound like they always have but now with the 'mid-century' look.  They've also added Bluetooth and a remote now and ditched the control pod that used to be a point of problems/failure.

The ProMedia Heritage 2.1


----------



## looniam (Apr 10, 2022)

sweet, i had to retire my pro media when some hot glue repair went wrong.   

nice horns.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 10, 2022)

looniam said:


> sweet, i had to retire my pro media when some hot glue repair went wrong.


I've been there and done that. 


looniam said:


> nice horns.


I kind of have a thing for horn-loaded loudspeakers.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 10, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> I've been a fan of the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 computer speakers pretty much since they were released.
> 
> I moved to 100% headphone use while at the computer about 5 or 6 years ago.  Because I'm now strictly work from home, and share my personal workstation area for work, I've been looking to add some speakers to have some music playing while working.
> 
> ...


I need those Cosco has them


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 10, 2022)

Jetster said:


> I need those Cosco has them



Yeah, I ordered online and it looks like they did an exclusive with them.  I checked my local store yesterday when I was shopping, but they weren't on display.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Looks good though, guess it's pretty light so if you need to lug it it won't be too bad. Why no USB 3 C though i wonder.


the S series phones and tablets have full type 3.x type C (My S22 has full 10Gb transfer rates, too!) with DP-alt

The A-series drop back to USB 2.0 with no DP-alt or MHL, to cut the costs. Makes sense, but dang. 
I got the tablet free, i cant justify what the S-series ones cost.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> the S series phones and tablets have full type 3.x type C (My S22 has full 10Gb transfer rates, too!) with DP-alt
> 
> The A-series drop back to USB 2.0 with no DP-alt or MHL, to cut the costs. Makes sense, but dang.
> I got the tablet free, i cant justify what the S-series ones cost.



Yeah, my mate bought a second hand Samsung tab s something off his aunty that cost him about £500, is a nice tab but ouch £500.


----------



## Yaroslav Fadeev (Apr 11, 2022)

£500 for a second hand tad? wow


----------



## Jetster (Apr 11, 2022)

The Tab S8 is 11 in, and $600 in the US. I have a Tab A8 I think I paid $160 on sale a few years ago. I just use it for music. Works well and is 10 in


----------



## wolf (Apr 12, 2022)

Well, I don't have it yet but they have my money already....

Been waiting a long time for this spec to come out. Now I have some time up my sleeve to find a proper good HDMI 2.1 cable and slim wall mount.

Sorry about the exposure on the screenshot, fucking win10 HDR.



,


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 12, 2022)

wolf said:


> Well, I don't have it yet but they have my money already....
> 
> Been waiting a long time for this spec to come out. Now I have some time up my sleeve to find a proper good HDMI 2.1 cable and slim wall mount.
> 
> ...


That 42" cost more than my 55" B9 did!  Gosh, I guess inflation really has hit hard...

Still, it's a better TV than even mine.  So it's certainly going to be awesome.  Enjoy!


----------



## wolf (Apr 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> That 42" cost more than my 55" B9 did! Gosh, I guess inflation really has hit hard...
> 
> Still, it's a better TV than even mine. So it's certainly going to be awesome. Enjoy!


The sticker price is yikes hey, but I have a friend at that store so I'm paying $2200 AUD for it. Still not cheap by any stretch, I am paying for wanting it so soon, but I've wanted one for so long I couldn't resist when he said that was the price he could do.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I guess inflation really has hit hard...


yup when shipping a container of goods has gone from an average cost of ~$5000 to well over $14000 but there's a long line of hands in the wallet before we get to it all adding to the end price too


----------



## wolf (Apr 12, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> yup when shipping a container of goods has gone from an average cost of ~$5000 to well over $14000 but there's a long line of hands in the wallet before we get to it all adding to the end price too


We've been paying more for tech goods (among other things) in Aus for many years, long before COVID and logistics/supply issues hit in full force, just a fact of living here.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 12, 2022)

I didn't buy it but came across this browsing for a nvme cooler. You know you want it.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 12, 2022)

wolf said:


> The sticker price is yikes hey, but I have a friend at that store so I'm paying $2200 AUD for it. Still not cheap by any stretch, I am paying for wanting it so soon, but I've wanted one for so long I couldn't resist when he said that was the price he could do.


Ah, AU pricing makes a difference, both in conversion and just being expensive at the bottom of the world.  Still an awesome purchase.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2022)

wolf said:


> Well, I don't have it yet but they have my money already....
> 
> Been waiting a long time for this spec to come out. Now I have some time up my sleeve to find a proper good HDMI 2.1 cable and slim wall mount.
> 
> ...


Wait theres a C2 series? i thought the C1 was still the current leader



R-T-B said:


> Ah, AU pricing makes a difference, both in conversion and just being expensive at the bottom of the world.  Still an awesome purchase.


our warranty is interesting with these stores too

I paid $2k for a TV that my son broke with a train, but left no visible mark - extended warranty was 5 years, so 4 years in i got that $2k back as full store credit... getting a new TV, and paying to re-extend that warranty another 5 years.

Do it right, and you either get a good long living product, or never ending upgrades to better ones


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> That 42" cost more than my 55" B9 did!  Gosh, I guess inflation really has hit hard...
> 
> Still, it's a better TV than even mine.  So it's certainly going to be awesome.  Enjoy!


Prices are inflated on launch, just like with any new model.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2022)

wolf said:


> Well, I don't have it yet but they have my money already....
> 
> Been waiting a long time for this spec to come out. Now I have some time up my sleeve to find a proper good HDMI 2.1 cable and slim wall mount.
> 
> ...


LG's first 42-inch OLED TV is out now - but you shouldn't buy one yet | TechRadar

^ Make sure you dont get ripped off with a dud panel


----------



## wolf (Apr 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Wait theres a C2 series? i thought the C1 was still the current leader


Just launched! I thought there was going to be a C1 42, but it took so long it's the C2 series now.


Mussels said:


> ^ Make sure you dont get ripped off with a dud panel


I've looked extensively into it and I don't think it's a deal breaker, in fact not even close really aside from some possibly dodgy/misleading marketing. For my use case, the difference will likely never be seen or felt. My lord I am keen.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2022)

wrong threaaaad

as for this threads topic... dont pay for a C2, and get a C1 in disguise. Get that new panel bruh.


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 12, 2022)

Logitech G815 Tactile, easily the most expensive keyboard I've bought and unfortunately nowhere near as great as I expected it to be, despite the infinite hype and glowing reviews. It's definitely a good keyboard in terms of lean size and very low profile with a solid chassis, but that's where my praise ends. The ABS keycaps wobble a lot and highlight oil stains, plus the actual switches require more force than a Cherry MX Brown while having almost no tactile bump at all (even the Browns have better tactility). The Logitech GL switches are actually some sort of Kailh choc's with proprietary keycap stems, so there goes any chance of replacements. I'll probably get better at speed typing on it over time but honestly it's far from the confidence-inspiring and engaging typing experience I was hoping for. Not outright terrible, just overpriced and pretty average.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Logitech G815 Tactile, easily the most expensive keyboard I've bought and unfortunately nowhere near as great as I expected it to be, despite the infinite hype and glowing reviews. It's definitely a good keyboard in terms of lean size and very low profile with a solid chassis, but that's where my praise ends. The ABS keycaps wobble a lot and highlight oil stains, plus the actual switches require more force than a Cherry MX Brown while having almost no tactile bump at all (even the Browns have better tactility). The Logitech GL switches are actually some sort of Kailh choc's with proprietary keycap stems, so there goes any chance of replacements. I'll probably get better at speed typing on it over time but honestly it's far from the confidence-inspiring and engaging typing experience I was hoping for. Not outright terrible, just overpriced and pretty average.
> 
> View attachment 243349


same keyboard I have and the only shit thing I can say about it is the lack of secondary key markings not being lit and having my desk light on all the time so I can see them kind defeats the purpose of having LED lit KB


----------



## wolf (Apr 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> dont pay for a C2, and get a C1 in disguise. Get that new panel bruh.


To me is was always a C1, it was just so delayed it never made it in time to really be a C1 model, so it's slotted into the C2 lineup. 

Again from everything I can tell, the newer panel type isn't actually significantly brighter or have meaningful advances in image retention. The size and spec (OLED colors and pixel response times, infinite contrast, 120hz, Gsync, low latency etc etc) are all there and what really matter to me, and none of that is significantly, or in most cases even marginally improved with the new panel type.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> wrong threaaaad
> 
> as for this threads topic... dont pay for a C2, and get a C1 in disguise. Get that new panel bruh.


You're still better off with C1 because it's the one that actually offers BFI @120 Hz.

Tech related purchase:




Heating element for the oven. $10 with shipping, $40 to have it installed.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 12, 2022)

wolf said:


> To me is was always a C1, it was just so delayed it never made it in time to really be a C1 model, so it's slotted into the C2 lineup.
> 
> Again from everything I can tell, the newer panel type isn't actually significantly brighter or have meaningful advances in image retention. The size and spec (OLED colors and pixel response times, infinite contrast, 120hz, Gsync, low latency etc etc) are all there and what really matter to me, and none of that is significantly, or in most cases even marginally improved with the new panel type.



Kinda bummed they removed BFI for the 120hz mode on the C2.... The motion clarity with it on is so much better on the C1


----------



## freeagent (Apr 12, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Logitech G815 Tactile, easily the most expensive keyboard I've bought and unfortunately nowhere near as great as I expected it to be, despite the infinite hype and glowing reviews. It's definitely a good keyboard in terms of lean size and very low profile with a solid chassis, but that's where my praise ends. The ABS keycaps wobble a lot and highlight oil stains, plus the actual switches require more force than a Cherry MX Brown while having almost no tactile bump at all (even the Browns have better tactility). The Logitech GL switches are actually some sort of Kailh choc's with proprietary keycap stems, so there goes any chance of replacements. I'll probably get better at speed typing on it over time but honestly it's far from the confidence-inspiring and engaging typing experience I was hoping for. Not outright terrible, just overpriced and pretty average.
> 
> View attachment 243349


Nice my son has the G915


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 12, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I didn't buy it but came across this browsing for a nvme cooler. You know you want it.
> 
> View attachment 243318



Posted this somewhere. much cheaper on Aliexpress

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...umongous-m-2-ssd-heatsink.293576/post-4731695


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Posted this somewhere. much cheaper on Aliexpress
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...umongous-m-2-ssd-heatsink.293576/post-4731695


You should test it on a 970 and 980 Evo drives to see how they like the temp changes   


Since people are sharring a lot of non tech here I will share my lated purchase it's kinda tech related since it's for the game Wolfenstein and you play that on game consoles and PC.
 

My little Wolfenstein Collection nothing much


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 12, 2022)

My current Corsair SF450 platinum psu decided to bite the dust after connecting a new HDD and would be going through RMA soon. It was finally a good time upgrade that, saw this Asus Rog STRIX 850w Gundam and I was sure this is it. The Gundam sealed the deal for me   This Asus psu is probably based on the Seasonic GX-850 the succuessor to sea sonic focus plus series. The Psu itself is plain white the same as their white strix. The difference here is the accessories such as the removable Gundam theme magnetic faceplate and badges plus the blue/white theme cables versus the regular black cable.

Although this is a fairly compact atx psu moving from an sfx psu to this, it felt big.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 12, 2022)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> My current Corsair SF450 platinum psu decided to bite the dust after connecting a new HDD and would be going through RMA soon. It was finally a good time upgrade that, saw this Asus Rog STRIX 850w Gundam and I was sure this is it. The Gundam sealed the deal for me   This Asus psu is probably based on the Seasonic GX-850 the succuessor to sea sonic focus plus series. The Psu itself is plain white the same as their white strix. The difference here is the accessories such as the removable Gundam theme magnetic faceplate and badges plus the blue/white theme cables versus the regular black cable.
> 
> Although this is a fairly compact atx psu moving from an sfx psu to this, it felt big.
> 
> ...


One of my colleagues at work is totally into Gundam Z590 and B550 is really expensive here and I haven't even seen this PSU for sale in my country.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## LASTSAMURAI (Apr 12, 2022)

My New Addition to my PC is GPU& PSU. loving it.


----------



## wolf (Apr 13, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> You're still better off with C1 because it's the one that actually offers BFI @120 Hz.





oxrufiioxo said:


> Kinda bummed they removed BFI for the 120hz mode on the C2.... The motion clarity with it on is so much better on the C1


Spent some considerable time gaming on a CX and didn't feel a strong need for it, I do see the 120hz BFI mode is gone but might return with firmware? I won't hold my breath, but In any case I don't see myself using that mode for the vast majority of games, even if it were available.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 13, 2022)

wolf said:


> Spent some considerable time gaming on a CX and didn't feel a strong need for it, I do see the 120hz BFI mode is gone but might return with firmware? I won't hold my breath, but In any case I don't see myself using that mode for the vast majority of games, even if it were available.


I've never used BFI on my B9, and yes there was a beta firmware that briefly enabled it even in 120hz mode.  I never bothered honestly, after testing it once couldn't really see the benefit.  It just made everything seem dimmer to me.  The response time is already absurd.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2022)

LASTSAMURAI said:


> My New Addition to my PC is GPU& PSU. loving it.
> View attachment 243407


Seeing cold cathodes these days is a way too rare sight.


----------



## wolf (Apr 13, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I've never used BFI on my B9, and yes there was a beta firmware that briefly enabled it even in 120hz mode. I never bothered honestly, after testing it once couldn't really see the benefit. It just made everything seem dimmer to me. The response time is already absurd.


This is just it, maybe some games under some circumstances where I can get that 120 lock it will be beneficial, but the motion clarity in VRR on these displays is already totally unrivalled. My lord I am keen just thinking about it. I'll be sure to post pics of the completed setup, I don't like the term 'endgame' (especially in relation to tech), so I'll say that this should easily be a 5+ year monitor for me.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 13, 2022)

wolf said:


> This is just it, maybe some games under some circumstances where I can get that 120 lock it will be beneficial, but the motion clarity in VRR on these displays is already totally unrivalled. My lord I am keen just thinking about it. I'll be sure to post pics of the completed setup, I don't like the term 'endgame' (especially in relation to tech), so I'll say that this should easily be a 5+ year monitor for me.



Agree, even with it off it destroys my ips and Va panel based monitors. Just not a huge fan of them removing features. For me it substantially helps blur persistence. A lot of people don't care and are just use to it since lcd based panels suck so bad at it....


----------



## Calmmo (Apr 13, 2022)

bakclight for the tv and an audio extractor (for the switch since it was giving me crackling audio using 250ohm headphones)


----------



## oobymach (Apr 13, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Posted this somewhere. much cheaper on Aliexpress
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...umongous-m-2-ssd-heatsink.293576/post-4731695


Nice yeah same deal, friggin heatpipes on an nvme cooler seems overkill and they're so flimsy as it is would it even be safe to bolt a tower cooler to it? I've been looking at a few some have backplates and sandwich the nvme drive and there are a couple radiator configurations with tiny blower fans like these, how much overkill do we really need for nvme drives?












						M.2 NVME PCIE SSD Cooler Copper Substrate Heatsink Radiator Fin 4Pin PWM Min Fan  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for M.2 NVME PCIE SSD Cooler Copper Substrate Heatsink Radiator Fin 4Pin PWM Min Fan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 13, 2022)

Got this from a charity shop for £7. 

It's a little ESP32 board. Seems to have a program loaded to show the temp sensor, altitude and air pressure atm. Also has a neat little OLED 1.5" screen onboard. runs C, C++ MicroPython, has 4mb onboard storage, 520k sram ans wifi BT and 10/100 ethernet. isn't it cute.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2022)

If only RGB could do brown





$12 Au each, 2 meter, USB 3.1 Gen2 10Gb, 100W capable USB C-C 90 degree cables.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 14, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I didn't buy it but came across this browsing for a nvme cooler. You know you want it.
> 
> View attachment 243318


$96!!!! They sell for about 30 here in asia



Tigger said:


> Got this from a charity shop for £7.
> 
> It's a little ESP32 board. Seems to have a program loaded to show the temp sensor, altitude and air pressure atm. Also has a neat little OLED 1.5" screen onboard. runs C, C++ MicroPython, has 4mb onboard storage, 520k sram ans wifi BT and 10/100 ethernet. isn't it cute.
> View attachment 243502


I use alot of different boards like this around the farm using esphome but it becomes an obsession probably have 50+ now.

So I just grabbed a new router to add to my now growing OpenWRT mesh $60 isn't too bad considering the specs.




Usb enclosure and nvme drive might be next purchase to connect to it


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2022)

I'm seriously thinking about grabbing the EK-Classic S360 kit while it's on special here anybody got one that can say what they're like


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> $96!!!! They sell for about 30 here in asia
> 
> 
> I use alot of different boards like this around the farm using esphome but it becomes an obsession probably have 50+ now.
> ...



I don't even know what to do with it, just looked interesting. Any pointers are welcome


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 14, 2022)

So I've had a pretty profitable week at my business...

so I did a late night insanity...

I have an EVGA 3090 ti FTW3 now coming from newegg.

I'm still not entirely sure why I ordered it and made that much money go poof, but, my 4K screen keeps talking to me everytime I try to cancel the order, begging me to stop.

If it makes it here, I will post extensive photos.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> I'm seriously thinking about grabbing the EK-Classic S360 kit while it's on special here anybody got one that can say what they're like



I'm using that CPU block at least. It's pretty good. That kit looks pretty good.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> So I've had a pretty profitable week at my business...
> 
> so I did a late night insanity...
> 
> ...


You got a yacht to match that 3090 Ti?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'm using that CPU block at least. It's pretty good. That kit looks pretty good.


Sweet now all I gotta do is plan it to fit the RV02 case I have and yes I could upgrade the case but the only other case that has enough HDD space is the Lian Li O11D XL


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> You got a yacht to match that 3090 Ti?


No.  I hate saltwater.

I do however spend a lot of time pretending I use my computer for gaming.  I need it to at least look the role.

You know how it goes, you work hard you play hard.  Or don't play at all, I dunno...  it's hard sometimes competing with work.  But I hope I get to play some.  4K is nice.

It'll probably end up playing Kerbal Space Program if anything, who am I kidding...  If that's really how it goes I'll know I need to reevaluate my life.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I don't even know what to do with it, just looked interesting. Any pointers are welcome


Might be a useful tool if you do any network security.
https://github.com/justcallmekoko/ESP32Marauder .
Though you might need to play around in the Arduino code to support the display and buttons

This e-paper runs on the same Soc




And now everyone knows my ISP is lying to me about my ftth package


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Sweet now all I gotta do is plan it to fit the RV02 case I have and yes I could upgrade the case but the only other case that has enough HDD space is the Lian Li O11D XL



My loop in is a o11d xl


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It'll probably end up playing Kerbal Space Program if anything, who am I kidding... If that's really how it goes I'll know I need to reevaluate my life.


Getting into being middle-aged? I feel you! Really do!


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (Apr 14, 2022)

Got some "snails" to replace the fans on my Scythe Fuma heatsink and got bequiet 140mm fan for my case fan. Finally better cooling for my cpu especially with the higher static pressure from 3 snails fans on the Fuma heatsink. It sure take Scythe long to finally come out with a good fan that rival or succeed their gentle Typhoon. These snails are pretty low noise for their rpm vs their Kaze fans.


----------



## damric (Apr 14, 2022)

Well it took about a year and a half, but I finally scored an MSRP Radeon from AMD.com. I had a queue time of over an hour but still managed somehow, with only one device logged into the queue, my phone lol. Now I need to decide what to do with my old Vega64 that I was lucky to get here on the forum marketplace. I'm thinking of letting it fold since it is still a good compute card.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 14, 2022)

damric said:


> Well it took about a year and a half, but I finally scored an MSRP Radeon from AMD.com. I had a queue time of over an hour but still managed somehow, with only one device logged into the queue, my phone lol. Now I need to decide what to do with my old Vega64 that I was lucky to get here on the forum marketplace. I'm thinking of letting it fold since it is still a good compute card.


GPUs are finally coming down to "msrp with a slight struggle" it seems.  Hopefully the trend continues.  Maybe we could even see that mythical thing called a sale appear once in a blue moon again...  Afterall msrp is great and all, but it used to be the price to beat, not the price to hope for.  lol.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 14, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> GPUs are finally coming down to "msrp with a slight struggle" it seems.  Hopefully the trend continues.  Maybe we could even see that mythical thing called a sale appear once in a blue moon again...  Afterall msrp is great and all, but it used to be the price to beat, not the price to hope for.  lol.



EVGA had just-over-launch-MSRP 1650 cards on B-stock today, so there may be something resembling a light at the end of this ridiculous tunnel.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 14, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> EVGA had just-over-launch-MSRP 1650 cards on B-stock today, so there may be something resembling a light at the end of this ridiculous tunnel.


EVGA also has their queue system which kinda sorta works, albeit irritating...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> EVGA also has their queue system which kinda sorta works, albeit irritating...


I just got an email from them indicating that stocks have arrived and are available.


			https://www.evga.com/articles/01557/nvidia-restocked-reloaded/


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2022)

Here in AU stock is high for most cards, with prices dropping considerably every month
I got stupidly lucky with my GPU when i got it, i cant imagine having spent all this time in lockdown with a GPU that couldnt handle my monitors properly :/
(literally - covid hit here hard, as well as medical issues. I can barely walk so i've spent way, way more time sitting in my fancy chair at the PC than anything else the last 2 years)


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 15, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> $96!!!! They sell for about 30 here in asia
> 
> 
> I use alot of different boards like this around the farm using esphome but it becomes an obsession probably have 50+ now.
> ...


actually i usually questioning the performance of mediatek processor but this one looks promising


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2022)

As discussed in another thread, I got another keyboard and mouse set, this time a Redragon K512 Shiva keyboard and another Redragon M602 Griffin mouse, this time in black as the white set was out of stock(ironically, the white set is now back in stock ).


EDIT: I should mention, they both are a joy to use and the RGB lighting is not only easily configured, but saves your settings after a power cycle(system shut-down or being unplugged). A lot of RGB KB&M sets don't save settings, so this is an important feature.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 15, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> actually i usually questioning the performance of mediatek processor but this one looks promising


Price to performance it looks great I'm just a little worried about what brand NAND i get, as from what I've seen the micron chips seem to have issues with OpenWRT and it's pot luck if you get Micron or ESMT. Another week and I'll find out, I have some Comfast outdoor AP's that should be arriving tomorrow so I can fit and play with them till the Xiaomi turns up.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 15, 2022)

I've got a Samsung 1TB 980 Pro NVMe SSD coming next week so that should be interesting times


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> I've got a Samsung 1TB 980 Pro NVMe SSD coming next week so that should be interesting times


Having the competing SN850, they're insanely stupidly overpowered for anything.
I also love that in the future i can slap it in a 10Gb USB enclosure and have that stupid speed in portable form.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 15, 2022)

One of my friends surprised me with a H81 MSI mini-ITX board on my birthday, so naturally, I had to buy a Core i7-4765T (the only 35 W Core i7 for this generation) and this stupid thing to play around. 

I'm still waiting on the RAM to arrive, though (I didn't have any DDR3 laying around). I'll post pictures when the system is complete and operational. 

If it all works out, I might use it as a silent HTPC and sell the one I currently have. We'll see.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> If only RGB could do brown
> 
> View attachment 243543
> 
> ...


What's that "thing" coming from ur GPU block, a flow indicator?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 15, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Having the competing SN850, they're insanely stupidly overpowered for anything.
> I also love that in the future i can slap it in a 10Gb USB enclosure and have that stupid speed in portable form.



I totally run all games on my PC on SN850's now  they are very good. Surprisingly the app is not too bad either. Might have to get a 2TB one though.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> As discussed in another thread, I got another keyboard and mouse set, this time a Redragon K512 Shiva keyboard and another Redragon M602 Griffin mouse, this time in black.
> View attachment 243650View attachment 243653
> View attachment 243651View attachment 243652


any reason why you take redragon over the other brands?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> What's that "thing" coming from ur GPU block, a flow indicator?


No it's a flow regulator it allows for a couple of solid work units per day and multiple fluid runs at night while trying to sleep



Tigger said:


> I totally run all games on my PC on SN850's now  they are very good. Surprisingly the app is not too bad either. Might have to get a 2TB one though.


I did think hard about the 2TB one myself but couldn't conscience the over 600 Gougelandastani Plunket's they were asking for it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> any reason why you take redragon over the other brands?


A number of reasons. Been trying out a lot of KB&M sets for my shop & at home and the Redragon branded items seem to be offering solid value for money. Feature set is excellent, easy of use and comfort are great. When the price is factored in, at this moment in time, I feel Redragon has a lot of winning products to offer for any budget. From a business perspective, I cater to a general public that needs good quality and features for reasonable prices. Redragon is ticking those boxes ATM. The reviews have been very positive and I've taken the time to read many of them. Most of them seemed genuine and sincere. I hope Redragon continues with this business model and ethic.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 15, 2022)

Cable broke internally on a mouse, so I ordered a new one; a bit of an experiment as I will need to try to remove the strain relief part for my use.


----------



## adilazimdegilx (Apr 15, 2022)

Got a Phanteks p360A today. It was really tiring to migrate form old case, and p360a wasnt spacious as I thought (back side) but I guess it's expected from a budget case.
I'm so glad to finally be able to see my components, always wanted a case with glass side panel.
Right now my only complaint is a little fan noise. It's not bad but I want to lower it to my likings. However my mobo only has three 4pin fan controls including CPU fan. I might need to get a little creative.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 15, 2022)

A set of screw extractors; well worth the wait for shipping from China (they are quite expensive locally).

Hopefully the High Speed Steel will be less brittle than the high carbon steel some are made from.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> One of my friends surprised me with a H81 MSI mini-ITX board on my birthday, so naturally, I had to buy a Core i7-4765T (the only 35 W Core i7 for this generation) and this stupid thing to play around.
> 
> I'm still waiting on the RAM to arrive, though (I didn't have any DDR3 laying around). I'll post pictures when the system is complete and operational.
> 
> If it all works out, I might use it as a silent HTPC and sell the one I currently have. We'll see.


I wonder if something like that would fit my M72E tiny....



Lenne said:


> What's that "thing" coming from ur GPU block, a flow indicator?


flow indicator to let you know if it's safe to flush the toilet


----------



## MachineLearning (Apr 16, 2022)

B&H dropped the 5900X to $400, so I went ahead and swapped out my B0 5600X.  Week 03, 2022 as shown above.

I was fortunate enough to receive a B2 stepping - CPU-Z validation here.

Does anyone have personal experience with B2 vs B0? I've only seen conflicting information either way online, and not much has been said on the subject since earlier this year.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 16, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> No it's a flow regulator it allows for a couple of solid work units per day and multiple fluid runs at night while trying to sleep


They need to put one to my air cooler too


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I wonder if something like that would fit my M72E tiny....


I think the cooler height could be a bit of a problem. I've just installed it - it looks about twice as tall as a stock intel blower. It's quite heavy too, at about 500 grams.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I think the cooler height could be a bit of a problem. I've just installed it - it looks about twice as tall as a stock intel blower. It's quite heavy too, at about 500 grams.
> View attachment 243764


That makes me moister than an oyster. Oh wait.


As for me: sidegrade time!





Upgrading from a 750W gold to a 550W bronze, because... the TT was a freebie since it's missing 90% of it's cables and also left in a garage for a year+ before i got it, so condition was always somewhat unknown.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> the TT was a freebie since it's missing 90% of it's cables


You can order cables from Thermaltake.





						Computer Power Supply | Desktop & Gaming PC Power Supply
					






					www.thermaltake.com
				





Mussels said:


> left in a garage for a year+ before i got it, so condition was always somewhat unknown.


Did you open it up and look for any problems? PSUs are no different than any other electronics, they're not going to die or go "iffy" unless something happens to them. And going from a 750w Gold to 550w Bronze is not a side-grade, it's a down-grade.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 16, 2022)

Got these for my bottom rad


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Apr 16, 2022)

I have 4 of those fans...they have a cool look in the case...software doesn't auto run though , some cat on the www has a tutorial on how to mod it


----------



## freeagent (Apr 16, 2022)

This isn’t mine but I get to maintain it since we live in the same house..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 16, 2022)

Same as above _"This isnt mine..."_ but I was paid to get it for someone else.






Ryzen 5, 8GB DDR4 and 256GB SSD.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 16, 2022)

onemanhitsquad said:


> I have 4 of those fans...they have a cool look in the case...software doesn't auto run though , some cat on the www has a tutorial on how to mod it



I have connected the RGB cables to my motherboards ARGB header, so no lian li RGB hub or software needed, same with my Corsair LL120 fans


----------



## itsakjt (Apr 16, 2022)

I did a lot of tech purchase in Q1 this year!
Started with a Core i7 9700K that I got for less the price of an i5!




Followed by a Silverstone PF240 ARGB:




Finally followed by the Samsung Galaxy S22, 256 GB Green:




Now to start saving again. Hopefully, I won't need to upgrade anything else this year however, I am kinda itching for a GPU upgrade when my 2060 Super runs out of warranty this August (its going to be 3 years).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You can order cables from Thermaltake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also only running a GTX 1080 with a 3700x, so 550W is more than enough

Also... nice link.




While buried deep in their incredibly laggy website, i discovered they do in fact have sleeved replacement cables.

With no option to buy them. Out of stock everywhere. The only ones available at all, are extensions.


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That makes me moister than an oyster. Oh wait.


Noice.  I can't wait to finish this build and see how the 4th gen Core iGPU handles a 4k TV. If it doesn't, I'll just pop my GT 1030 in it and call it a day. But then I'll have to buy something for my Ryzen 3 system, as nobody will buy it without a graphics card. I'll have to get a cheap PSU as well... and wait for the DDR3 RAM to arrive before I do all that.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 17, 2022)

After 2.5 months, the Gigabyte RMA ordeal is over......I got a new replacement B550I Aorus AX back with some extra goodies (a 64GB USB and what appears to be a......men's windbreaker??) in the box. Anyone in the same boat - stay patient and polite, but cover all your bases, be persistent, and reach out to other avenues of communication (Reddit, where their community manager is).

Unfortunately, it is still a rev.1.0 with the same old Vdroop issues so it will be staying as a backup board. Not complaining, really.

Most importantly, a full set of new accessories (mini 4-pin fan adapter, wifi antenna, RGB/SATA cables, badge, screws) came today via snail mail. I appreciate the package a lot - they really didn't have to, because the RMA policy technically does state not to send other stuff back with the board itself, albeit in rather vague language.

Now the ball is in Asus' court. 3 weeks and no word on the RMA for my brand new, physically mangled 3070 Ti. Gigabyte redeemed themselves....eventually...in the end...will Asus do the same?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> It's also only running a GTX 1080 with a 3700x, so 550W is more than enough


Fair enough.


Mussels said:


> Also... nice link.
> View attachment 243862
> 
> While buried deep in their incredibly laggy website, i discovered they do in fact have sleeved replacement cables.
> ...


Sorry about that. It was working fine earlier. Also, Amazon is an option.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Sorry about that. It was working fine earlier. Also, Amazon is an option.


amazon also out of stock, extensions only :/
It's why i gave up on it, other than as a test bench PSU (where the cable limits aren't an issue - can run my 3090 off that)


Upgraded the cooling on my M72E tiny. Mussels style.
Swapped to the 2500K vs the 3570k, so i can use the 3570k in a Z77 board i repaired.
(2500K clocks higher, but 3570k runs ram at 1600 + has PCI-E 3.0, more important for a gaming system)

Trial one based on internet advice:
Reverse the polarity of the thermal deflector shield fan, so it sucks the case air in, blowing hot air out the front (10C drop)
removing the plastic CPU shroud in this orientation exposes more heatsink for ventilation
added thermal pads for shits and giggles. THEY WORKED. 10C drop over stock, much lower fan noise.





Mussels fuckery 1: The adhesive backed heatsinks i used as VRAM cooling when my 3090 was on air




Mussels fuckery 2: Why not both?




Mussels fuckery 3: The Heatsinkwhich
Now if the case is at 50C, and working well, and theres another copper plate leftover...





Mussels fuckery 4: Kachow! (I. Am. SPEED!)




Max clocks (3.3-3.7) only uses 30W in the CPU-Z test, and stayed mid 60's for about 3 minutes of full load, before slowly working to 75C and sitting there (vs 85C and screamo fan locked to 3GHz at stock)

With any external airflow at all (way easier than internal airflow) she'll handle this easily for years to come. It's a game server/torrentbox, and most game servers are single threaded so the heat should never get this high anyway.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 18, 2022)

My computer got BLACKED today


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2022)

Oh, i got a free bluray player as well off the FB marketplace - the seller turned out to be my neighbour three houses down and we recognised each other so she just gave it to me









Genuinely impressed by video playback quality, seems like BD get upscaled to 4K really well, and the refresh rate/FPS is getting boosted to 50FPS by the BD drive, then upscaled to 4K by the TV.
Results in some really good animation with my one BD disc, one of the futurama movies


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Oh, i got a free bluray player as well off the FB marketplace - the seller turned out to be my neighbour three houses down and we recognised each other so she just gave it to me
> 
> View attachment 243968
> 
> ...


Score! Bonus round for you!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 19, 2022)

Just got the Byski block for my Asus GTX1080Ti


----------



## Thimblewad (Apr 20, 2022)

Just got this Crucial Ballistix 2x 8 GB DDR4 3200 MHz CL16 kit for 70€ which is a steal! Identical to the one I've already had for a year and a half. Now I can finally stop worrying about ever running out of memory  


All slots baby!


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 20, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> Just got this Crucial Ballistix 2x 8 GB DDR4 3200 MHz CL16 kit for 70€ which is a steal! Identical to the one I've already had for a year and a half. Now I can finally stop worrying about ever running out of memory
> View attachment 244245
> 
> All slots baby!
> View attachment 244246


People can say what they want about using only 2 slots being more stable and all... it just never beats the aesthetics of a fully populated RAM array.


----------



## Thimblewad (Apr 20, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> People can say what they want about using only 2 slots being more stable and all... it just never beats the aesthetics of a fully populated RAM array.


Hell yeah, makes the PC look buff af! 

Immediately after installing the RAM I had HUGE issues with stability. And then I figured out it was a setting in the BIOS. It was driving me nuts for an hour but I fixed it  
I'm getting exactly the same clocks and timings as with only 2 sticks. I made sure the sticks were completely identical


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 20, 2022)

Made a few purchases lately:
1. External sound card - Sound Blaster X4 £99
2. Hyper X - Cloud Revolver 7.1 Wired Gaming Headset
3. Sleeved cables - Generic brand £22


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 20, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> 3. Sleeved cables - Generic brand £22


With that 6900XT you better watch if they won't melt on ya.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 20, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> With that 6900XT you better watch if they won't melt on ya.


My 6900XT is undervolted and uses maximum 280W so no problems there


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 20, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Made a few purchases lately:
> 1. External sound card - Sound Blaster X4 £99
> 2. Hyper X - Cloud Revolver 7.1 Wired Gaming Headset
> 3. Sleeved cables - Generic brand £22
> View attachment 244262View attachment 244263 View attachment 244264


For an external DAC, you picked a good one! That case and it's lighting are beautiful! Very nice!


----------



## Anoniem (Apr 20, 2022)

Damn happy with my Prusa i3 MK3S+, fast, easy and most important of all: Reliable. My Creality Ender 6 did print well, though it's such a pain to use and pretty slow.
Thing below is a second bird feeder for my sister since the first one is a major succes, all the birds are fighting over it


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 21, 2022)

Good news: new Vipers are back from RMA. Bad news: I think the 5V short crippled the 5700G, in addition to nuking my board and old Vipers. Which is not a fixable problem.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> My 6900XT is undervolted and uses maximum 280W so no problems there


my 3090 melted cables at 300W, problems can still occur. It wont be fast, but it can happen.


----------



## oobymach (Apr 21, 2022)

Bought a used shockewave cd player from kijiji, works well. Click to enlarge.


----------



## londeroarthur (Apr 21, 2022)

A Dell G15


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> my 3090 melted cables at 300W, problems can still occur. It wont be fast, but it can happen.


Hope that won't be the case for me  , I am very surprised that a 3090 can stay at 300W


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 21, 2022)

A good discount on Be Quiet fans means it's upgrade time. Three Silent Wings 3 140mm case fans now, with two in the front and one in the rear (plus a 92mm Noctua for CPU and 120mm Silent Wings for power supply). After having issues with my Noctua A14 being too loud, it's night and day just how much quieter these things are. I mean literally, it's so quiet now that from inside my closed room the trees rustling outdoors is louder than my rig sitting a foot away from my ear at full load. And these things were half the frickin' cost of an equivalent Noctua!


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 21, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> A good discount on Be Quiet fans means it's upgrade time. Three Silent Wings 3 140mm case fans now, with two in the front and one in the rear (plus a 92mm Noctua for CPU and 120mm Silent Wings for power supply). After having issues with my Noctua A14 being too loud, it's night and day just how much quieter these things are. I mean literally, it's so quiet now that from inside my closed room the trees rustling outdoors is louder than my rig sitting a foot away from my ear at full load. And these things were half the frickin' cost of an equivalent Noctua!
> 
> View attachment 244395View attachment 244396


I have the same fans in my case. The best ones I've ever had.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Apr 21, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It'll probably end up playing Kerbal Space Program



Its all cool matey. I still play Diablo II and MAME games with my 6800XT


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Apr 21, 2022)

It's gonna have to wait for me to finish breakfast.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Apr 21, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> People can say what they want about using only 2 slots being more stable and all... it just never beats the aesthetics of a fully populated RAM array.


That is exactly why Corsair make dummy RAM sticks.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 21, 2022)

The 980 pro is up and running


----------



## SN2716057 (Apr 21, 2022)

Upgraded the WD red 2TB to the Blue 6TB



And also upgraded the 1080Ti to the 3080. 



(pc in the background is not the sig rig)


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 21, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> Its all cool matey. I still play Diablo II and MAME games with my 6800XT


It's not our fault that old games had more appeal than the majority of new ones.  I have a 2070, but most of my all-time favourites could probably run on my netbook.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 22, 2022)

So just getting round to posting about this, it's been running probably a week.



Xiaomi R3P it's only a AC2600 router but it was £50 quid and it supports usb-3, as I've said before I open things as soon as I get them and I was flashing the firmware on it so I was happy I did. Look at the heatsink on this thing!



So this runs the house now and also has a usb drive mounted so I can have a low power samba backup. My TP-Link Poe ap has gone out into the garage and I'm getting a new Outdoor Ap in a few hours, hopefully I don't brick this one like I did the last.


----------



## Tarte (Apr 22, 2022)

New Hdd for Storage: https://geizhals.de/seagate-exos-x-x18-18tb-st18000nm000j-a2380634.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 22, 2022)

Just picked it up from my in-laws.



Fast roaming in my paddy fields if I can flash it properly this time the one I got last week still looks like this.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 22, 2022)

Not my best work but now temps are down to 47c and not 50c like before but it's a bit sad the fan is not adjustable.






But why the hell are these Samsung NVME even Gen3 so hard to cool down even my Sabrent which is faster then this is much cooler and it doesn't help changing position of my Samsung drive


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 22, 2022)

perfex 75mm enlarger lens, for low price and surprisingly the optic is pretty good






just for backup kioxia 32GB






got it 2nd hand, now just trying to figure out what setting that i'm gonna try




another mouse


----------



## AusWolf (Apr 22, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Not my best work but now temps are down to 47c and not 50c like before but it's a bit sad the fan is not adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 244537
> View attachment 244536
> ...


3 degrees down with a fan isn't a lot.  Though I still wouldn't worry about 47 °C. My Crucial drives are nice and cool in idle, but they both overheat within half a minute or so when they have to copy something.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 22, 2022)

@Tigger how is that water setup going? looks great, how much did your temps improve over air?

on topic:  I am still loving my new A53 Samsung phone. Really meeting all my needs, played some Magic the Gathering Arena on the bus today, was quite fun. OLED 120hz for life!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 22, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> @Tigger how is that water setup going? looks great, how much did your temps improve over air?
> 
> on topic:  I am still loving my new A53 Samsung phone. Really meeting all my needs, played some Magic the Gathering Arena on the bus today, was quite fun. OLED 120hz for life!



Temps are loads better, cpu is about 21-24 idle/49-55 gaming and GPU about 23-26 idle and 55-60 gaming. it is near silent idle and i can hardly hear it gaming.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 22, 2022)

Made a couple purchases over the last couple days.  Here is the first piece of hardware to arrive.


----------



## MachineLearning (Apr 22, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Made a couple purchases over the last couple days.  Here is the first piece of hardware to arrive.
> View attachment 244571View attachment 244570


If you throw it into the fold, please let us know how many PPD it's capable of  Your already heavyweight score will be titanic.

~
For myself this past week I've splurged on a Praxis WetbenchSX Pro, flat edition. It's big, it's expensive, and it's quite well-built.






I took photos of the first two layers of unboxing. It ships dismantled, and is quite well-packed, with thick foam and bubble wrap surrounding each part.



This is when they won me over, my weakness...  

Unfortunately this is when I started getting extremely excited, so I failed to take any photos of the build process, or really do anything until I had everything together.

I will insert a little mod that I thought up here, mainly for AM3/AM2/FM1/FM2 CPUs since their thermal limit is low and much of their heat radiates through the rear of the PCB.












It's pretty clear what I've done. I ran one of the motherboard support screws through a fan's mounting hole, secured + leveled the screw with a thumb nut, then threaded the plastic standoff on the top end as usual. This results in the two screw threadings being shorter than the others, but it's still possible to partially thread the top thumb screws on the motherboard and tighten it down as normal. Regardless, the standoff remains at the same height so the motherboard remains supported.

This was before the fan mod, but it also is X58 so it's not as crucial as it could otherwise be:












Specs for the above test setup:
- Corsair RMx [2021] 1000W (80+ Gold) - Static
- 1x Arctic P12 on arm mount - Static
- 1x Arctic LFII280 - Static
- 1x SK Hynix Gold S31 500GB - Static
- ASUS P6X58-E WS (has 1x NF200, so all 3 cards above have full x16 bandwidth)
- Xeon X5675 @ 4.6GHz, 1.45v, 3.8GHz uncore
- 1x HD 5970 + 2x HD 5870 running quad CrossFire
- 6x2GB Corsair Dominator 1600MHz CL8 ver7.4 (actual matching kit of six), clocked @ 2000MHz CL9

X58 in my hands has always had abysmal GPU performance, but I really wanted to use this board because it has All the Lanes. Aside from the P6T7 WS Supercomputer, but I ain't got one!

Even keeping the candy aside, I've had a positive experience with this test bench in the past week or so of ownership. I can put virtually anything on it, everything has room to breathe, and is easy to get to. Blows my ratbench out of the water


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 22, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Not my best work but now temps are down to 47c and not 50c like before but it's a bit sad the fan is not adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 244537
> View attachment 244536
> ...


Yeah those heatsinks are what I use, albeit the fans on mine burned up in no time due to the "no speed regulation" thing.  Fortunately my drive runs cool so the fan isn't really needed.

Far from the best m.2 cooling solution though, I am afraid.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 22, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 244542
> just for backup kioxia 32GB



Transmemory is that Ram that identifies as nand


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 23, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> @Tigger how is that water setup going? looks great, how much did your temps improve over air?
> 
> on topic:  I am still loving my new A53 Samsung phone. Really meeting all my needs, played some Magic the Gathering Arena on the bus today, was quite fun. OLED 120hz for life!


Here is an indication of my temps. this is gaming.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Hope that won't be the case for me  , I am very surprised that a 3090 can stay at 300W


It'd be easy, if i wasnt at 165Hz 1440p

HWinfo results (including UPS) after playing dying light for a few hours today:
The key info, GPU maxed at 215W, with 340W for the entire system (monitor included)

Too many people run them balls to the wall, throwing a hundred watts for 1% faster :/







puma99dk| said:


> Not my best work but now temps are down to 47c and not 50c like before but it's a bit sad the fan is not adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 244537
> View attachment 244536
> ...


My 970pro runs quite cold, you must have hot air blowing at it?






HammerON said:


> Made a couple purchases over the last couple days.  Here is the first piece of hardware to arrive.
> View attachment 244571View attachment 244570


Hope they fixed the problems with that, vs the 3080 variant i had that died

My one was basically a really tiny plate for the GPU, with feck all VRAM and VRM cooling - definitely not one solid block
The tubing was stiff, and leaked within a week of use
The pump and fans were powered together, so the fans could never power off and the pump had a minimum speed you couldnt control (mine hummed at idle)


I hope they fixed all that shit, it was a poopy experience (my brother still has his one fault free, but he's pissed you cant replace the fans on the rad without disassembling the card or cutting the wires, since they're linked to the pump)


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2022)

I bought some ram locally from a shop a few blocks from my home.. wife has the car out of town so I had to ride the bus in the miserable rain.. I bought some Adata Gammix 3200C16 sticks. They are 16-20-20-something.. pretty terrible.. couldn't get them to boot at 3600 with stock timings lol.. but they were dirt cheap. I wanted my Black and Whites back for my 4x8 config.. he mostly plays Roblox.. he does not need 3200C14 for that 

But yeah, I don't think they are worthy of a pic, they are just plain black shit sticks I guess. but they work.. as long as you don't mess with them 

I will mess with them later because they are not B-Die and I bet they would do ok with softer subs.. maybe.. unless they are just binned that hard..


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I bought some ram locally from a shop a few blocks from my home.. wife has the car out of town so I had to ride the bus in the miserable rain.. I bought some Adata Gammix 3200C16 sticks. They are 16-20-20-something.. pretty terrible.. couldn't get them to boot at 3600 with stock timings lol.. but they were dirt cheap. I wanted my Black and Whites back for my 4x8 config.. he mostly plays Roblox.. he does not need 3200C14 for that
> 
> But yeah, I don't think they are worthy of a pic, they are just plain black shit sticks I guess. but they work.. as long as you don't mess with them
> 
> I will mess with them later because they are not B-Die and I bet they would do ok with softer subs.. maybe.. unless they are just binned that hard..


They'll probably do 3600 @ 18-22-22-42.  That's the standard for us here in the cheap seats.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> They'll probably do 3600 @ 18-22-22-42.  That's the standard for us here in the cheap seats.


Ahh sorry I didn't mean it like that.. The four sticks I normally run are my first set of DDR4.. 3200C14 is what I started with. Those Adatas were literally less than half the price that I paid for mine. We have a Dell with even more terrible timings and it felt ok to me that's why I bought them 

That Dell does a blistering 98ns in Aida64 latency with a 5700U.. my 5600X can get down to the lows 50s with my ram, but right now is firmly at 66.6ns


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Ahh sorry I didn't mean it like that.. The four sticks I normally run are my first set of DDR4.. 3200C14 is what I started with. Those Adatas were literally less than half the price that I paid for mine. We have a Dell with even more terrible timings and it felt ok to me that's why I bought them
> 
> That Dell does a blistering 98ns in Aida64 latency with a 5700U.. my 5600X can get down to the lows 50s with my ram, but right now is firmly at 66.6ns



Oh no, not at all.  In the 12700k have my 3600 Flat 14's   , but for the 5950x I have 64GB of 3600 at 18-22-22-42. It was like $210 for all four sticks, and it rocks. Sort of.

Edit:

66.6 right on the nose too


----------



## freeagent (Apr 23, 2022)

That cache bandwidth


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 23, 2022)

air Tag
After i was so smart the other day to leave my key hanging from the mailbox.... walking to my shift. after 9 hours i recognized; my pocket was empty.. well that was _exciting_!
(gladly my neighbour took it and gave it to me that evening with an eyeroll. )


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 23, 2022)

The touchscreen for my e-paper came today don't have the time to program it yet so it's going in the cupboard and a note on my to-do list but I had to fit it.

And yes that's the access point from my last post and my next post will be new UART and ch341a USB sticks........


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> It'd be easy, if i wasnt at 165Hz 1440p
> 
> HWinfo results (including UPS) after playing dying light for a few hours today:
> The key info, GPU maxed at 215W, with 340W for the entire system (monitor included)
> ...


My CPU and RTX 3070 is fine my 970 EVO has always been a hot bastard for some reason.

My Sabrent Rocket 4.0 2TB idles at 40C without any issues.

I got 3x120mm XPG Vento Pro as intake in my Fractal Design Meshify 2, 1x140mm standard Fractal Design fan, and 2x120 XPG Vento Pro on my AIO for exhaust too.

I know my case is configured as storage mode with 1x850 Evo 1TB, 1xWD Purple, 1xSeagate Exos 16TB, 1xWD White 10TB (Red) and 1xWD Red 4TB and all these drives are down to 27-30C with my fans running around 1200rpm and this doesn't bother me really because it's not loud at all it's fairly decent.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 23, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> My CPU and RTX 3070 is fine my 970 EVO has always been a hot bastard for some reason.
> 
> My Sabrent Rocket 4.0 2TB idles at 40C without any issues.
> 
> ...







I have found that it also depends on the construction of the board.
the nvme hard drives (blue) are often in different places depending on the brand.
i put my graphics card one slot down, so the 980s run cooler with more air flow. if the card is on top, closer to the processor unit, it heats up the local area too much due to its hot surface.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 23, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 244704
> 
> 
> I have found that it also depends on the construction of the board.
> ...



On my previous boards I actually put it in the top slot and it was still running hot and under intens runs up to 65c unless there where a fan directly on it at high speed.

But I am trying out some new software and need to connect all fans to my motherboard and see what I can adjust.


----------



## RealKGB (Apr 23, 2022)

Nothing too special, just a 30-pin dock for my iPhone 4 or 4S


Spoiler










I'm definitely not going to be purchasing more for my other iDevices and putting them all in a row


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 23, 2022)

So this arrived today...
















I expect to be messing with this thing for a long time.


----------



## Garlic (Apr 24, 2022)

Just got this beast


----------



## MarsM4N (Apr 24, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> So this arrived today...
> 
> I expect to be messing with this thing for a long time.



If you would live in Washington your Steam Deck delivery could have been like that:










 Gabe Newell


----------



## sam_86314 (Apr 24, 2022)

Since I had to run into town for an unrelated reason, I stopped at a local electronics store and got this...






This'll make getting games onto my Deck a lot easier. Write performance is surprisingly decent at 80MB/s.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 24, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Oh, i got a free bluray player as well off the FB marketplace - the seller turned out to be my neighbour three houses down and we recognised each other so she just gave it to me
> 
> View attachment 243968
> 
> ...


Blu Ray players are Legit Make movies look like Soap Operas



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Made a few purchases lately:
> 1. External sound card - Sound Blaster X4 £99
> 2. Hyper X - Cloud Revolver 7.1 Wired Gaming Headset
> 3. Sleeved cables - Generic brand £22
> View attachment 244262View attachment 244263 View attachment 244264


What Case is that it is sublime and beautiful at the same time.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 24, 2022)

My "new sound card" 
No hardware acceleration sadly :/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 24, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 244728
> My "new sound card"
> No hardware acceleration sadly :/



Very nice if you need the midi ports and XLR, but overkill just for a USB headphone amp.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 24, 2022)

100% true, it is overkill at this point.
Here's the thing though, it was ~20% more than used STX II or same price as new Creative AE7 or used NuAudio card (the only other options for me for the same or higher sound quality vs. Essence ST I own now). Since I also wanted line-in for external PC use (and microphone), a plain DAC was a no-go for me.
XLR is just great option when I will be looking for new microphone. MIDI port might get used as X2 Dreamblaster (or MT-32) output directly 
Additionally, USB external audio interface means one less PCI-e device that get's heated up by and heats CPU/GPU combo (but this is shared with USB DACs).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 24, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> 100% true, it is overkill at this point.
> Here's the thing though, it was ~20% more than used STX II or same price as new Creative AE7 or used NuAudio card (the only other options for me for the same or higher sound quality vs. Essence ST I own now). Since I also wanted line-in for external PC use (and microphone), a plain DAC was a no-go for me.
> XLR is just great option when I will be looking for new microphone. MIDI port might get used as X2 Dreamblaster (or MT32) output directly
> Additionally, USB external audio interface means one less PCI-e device that get's heated up by and heats CPU/GPU combo (but this is shared with USB DACs).



I'm using a Cambridge audio USB DAC, is good enough for me and i don't need MIDI or XLR.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 24, 2022)

And I hope you like it as much as I like my new Motu


----------



## X71200 (Apr 24, 2022)

Motu makes some amazing and equally as expensive interfaces, there's no comparison between it and a ghetto blaster. It's a professional interface with a primary intend of sound work.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 24, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> On my previous boards I actually put it in the top slot and it was still running hot and under intens runs up to 65c unless there where a fan directly on it at high speed.
> 
> But I am trying out some new software and need to connect all fans to my motherboard and see what I can adjust.


65c is perfectly fine they don't start howling what the hell are doing to me at you till 80c


----------



## Sound_Card (Apr 24, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 244728
> My "new sound card"
> No hardware acceleration sadly :/



I have the M2, good piece of tool for sure.



Tigger said:


> Very nice if you need the midi ports and XLR, but overkill just for a USB headphone amp.



These units are way more cost-effective than your typical dac/amp combo. The market the M2/M4 competes in is way more competitive and the costs are much lower for performance given. It's actually a little secret kept among the audio community. While the headphone amp is average on these units (still powers just about any headphone a PC would care to use), the dacs and adcs are mega quality.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 24, 2022)

Sound_Card said:


> I have the M2, good piece of tool for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> These units are way more cost-effective than your typical dac/amp combo. The market the M2/M4 competes in is way more competitive and the costs are much lower for performance given. It's actually a little secret kept among the audio community. While the headphone amp is average on these units (still powers just about any headphone a PC would care to use), the dacs and adcs are mega quality.



I did see the high quality DAC, but would not be really worth it for me as the unused connections are a waste.


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 24, 2022)

Got mine! Will marry these for a match made in heaven


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 24, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Got mine! Will marry these for a match made in heaven
> 
> View attachment 244752View attachment 244753


Good gollly. 4000 C14


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 24, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Good gollly. 4000 C14



Can a 5800X3d run 4000 ram?


----------



## X71200 (Apr 24, 2022)

Yeah, 2000 IF is not to happen. The sticks will need to be downclocked. They should still offer great timings, but they won't get the whole 4000.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 24, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Can a 5800X3d run 4000 ram?


It depends on each individual chip. It might.

Worst-case 3800 at probably flat 14’s.

Edit: @X71200 ninja’d me.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 24, 2022)

It might be able to hit 2K FCLK.. my 5600X can do it, but my 5900X cannot..


----------



## Braegnok (Apr 25, 2022)

Ordered the new Watercool HEATKILLER RAD 240-L Stainless Steel this morning.



Starting a new ITX custom water build in the Corsair Crystal 280X Black non RGB chassis.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Can a 5800X3d run 4000 ram?


some have, i've seen some reports of it  - 1900/3800 is easily done


----------



## AlwaysHope (Apr 25, 2022)

Does 2nd hand stuff here count? got some RAM bargain on ebay lately...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 25, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Does 2nd hand stuff here count? got some RAM bargain on ebay lately...


obviously, post away!

It would appear i'm about to buy a new screen protector





I don't even know how the damage was caused, i picked it up intact, walked to the front door to answer the doorbell and it was cracked when i got there :/


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 25, 2022)

Mussels said:


> obviously, post away!
> 
> It would appear i'm about to buy a new screen protector
> View attachment 244862
> ...


Magic of curved screens.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2022)

Mussels said:


> obviously, post away!
> 
> It would appear i'm about to buy a new screen protector
> View attachment 244862
> ...



Least it was only the protector, samsung screens cost a fortune to replace.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 25, 2022)

So it turns out the outdoor access points I bought were counterfeit hence why the bricked themselves when I tried to update the firmware.
one I can send back, but the 1st one I purchased is outside of the returns policy so I need to get a Comfast engineer to confirm its a fake before my e-commerce will accept the return....


----------



## wolf (Apr 25, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I don't even know how the damage was caused, i picked it up intact, walked to the front door to answer the doorbell and it was cracked when i got there :/


I had such a weird moment with my S21U too, was sat on the couch using it, put it down next to me. Wife went to change into jim jams, asked if I wanted anything so i said yeah bring me some trackies. Take pants off, plop them beside me, put trackies on. 5 mins later pick phone up and screen is smashed, I'm looking around like wtf???!!?! did something fall from the sky??... my belt buckle, from about 20-30cm drop, just the right angle. plastic screen protector mind you, but yeah, so random.

I've seen phones thrown across several meters, land face down on tiles and slide, pick it up... fine. Then you can drop a phone 15cm and it lands the wrong way the the screen practically explodes. So random and unpredictable.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Apr 25, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Blu Ray players are Legit Make movies look like Soap Operas
> 
> 
> What Case is that it is sublime and beautiful at the same time.


Lian-Li Lancool II Mesh C RGB Snow. It is great, I love it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2022)

New keyboard, a Ducky one 2


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Apr 25, 2022)

Pixel 6
Asus Zenbook Flip 13
Intel Core i7-1165G7 Processor
16GB RAM
1TB NVMe SSD
Intel Iris Xe Graphics
13.3" Full HD OLED Display
WiFi 6
Thunderbolt 4


----------



## X71200 (Apr 25, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> Pixel 6
> Asus Zenbook Flip 13
> Intel Core i7-1165G7 Processor
> 16GB RAM
> ...



Fancy a pic of the convertible w/ OLED?


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Apr 25, 2022)

X71200 said:


> Fancy a pic of the convertible w/ OLED?


File photo:-


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 25, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Good gollly. 4000 C14


Hi,
But takes 1.55v for 4000 to for that c14 lol 
c16 shouldn't need more than 1.4v


----------



## X71200 (Apr 25, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> But takes 1.55v for 4000 to for that c14 lol
> c16 shouldn't need more than 1.4v



Yeah, Samsung kits ask for a lot of voltage on the high end. I did 4600 with my Ballistix Max the other day at 1.4...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2022)

X71200 said:


> Yeah, Samsung kits ask for a lot of voltage on the high end. I did 4600 with my Ballistix Max the other day at 1.4...



There is a set of them in the local CEX. 4400c19 2x8gb £100


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 25, 2022)

Hi,
Yep cheapest is the 8gb stick although I looked at a lot of c18-19-20 in 2x16gb kits last couple days 
I just couldn't do them lol so I triggered a royal 4000c16 2x16gb kit this morning before I really woke up otherwise I wouldn't of  

Should have it this weekend


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep cheapest is the 8gb stick although I looked at a lot of c18-19-20 in 2x16gb kits last couple days
> I just couldn't do them lol so I triggered a royal 4000c16 2x16gb kit this morning before I really woke up otherwise I wouldn't of
> 
> Should have it this weekend



I already have the 2x16gb B dies, if not i would have had them. Read some reviews, they're apparently pretty good.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 25, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> File photo:-


i like it! BUT i ve seen the hair in the soup as well.  _(screen does not match) _well i f u are not that picky as me enjoy the 2in1 comfort! it is just a pearl for daily use @ university e.g.  .
i mean it. all good!


----------



## Anoniem (Apr 25, 2022)

B-die is absolutely one of the best things that happened in the RAM space. They can take a severe beating and clock like there's no tomorrow   Only downside is that they are a bit heavier on the IMC and they need to stay below ~45c.

On topic: Bought myself some new cans, meet the Focal Radiance  They'll probably arrive after kingsday though.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 26, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So it turns out the outdoor access points I bought were counterfeit hence why the bricked themselves when I tried to update the firmware.
> one I can send back, but the 1st one I purchased is outside of the returns policy so I need to get a Comfast engineer to confirm its a fake before my e-commerce will accept the return....


Update:
This is getting weirder. So Comfast are keeping me in the dark and I seem to have discovered something odd. 







 Every bit of advertising shows "Qualcomm SoC" the FCC listing shows Qualcomm but Comfast have produced a second version the ones I have, they actually have a larger flash, two gigabit ports not the fast ethernet of the previous and the Mediatek 7621 chip is a faster processor. Sadly for me it isn't currently supported by OpenWRT mainly because no one knew of its existence.
I've been over the FCC listing a few times and there's no mention of this revision even though it has a FCC logo on the device.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2022)

wolf said:


> I had such a weird moment with my S21U too, was sat on the couch using it, put it down next to me. Wife went to change into jim jams, asked if I wanted anything so i said yeah bring me some trackies. Take pants off, plop them beside me, put trackies on. 5 mins later pick phone up and screen is smashed, I'm looking around like wtf???!!?! did something fall from the sky??... my belt buckle, from about 20-30cm drop, just the right angle. plastic screen protector mind you, but yeah, so random.
> 
> I've seen phones thrown across several meters, land face down on tiles and slide, pick it up... fine. Then you can drop a phone 15cm and it lands the wrong way the the screen practically explodes. So random and unpredictable.


For the longer story:

I have pet grubs. I was taking photos of them, on the floor with their container in a patch of sunshine
(Crawlyback larva, become fig beetles. american import apparently)


The phone was on the tiled floor next to the plastic container the grubs are in - literally nothing else on the floor.
Doorbell rings, (neighbours kid, had another cool bug for me)

This ones a Hawk Moth caterpillar.





Somehow between the first and second photos, i smashed the protector. I can only think it hit a doorframe while in my pocket, opening the door??


Oh showing off the S22U zoom lens since its the tech part of the discussion:

1x vs 10x


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2022)

Here is a show of my S20+ 5g zoom







Don't think the close up focus is as good as your s22


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 26, 2022)

just bought another mouse      razer abyssus 2014




another glide for logitech G102, just for spare coz it got some discount


----------



## oobymach (Apr 26, 2022)

Mussels said:


> For the longer story:
> 
> I have pet grubs. I was taking photos of them, on the floor with their container in a patch of sunshine
> (Crawlyback larva, become fig beetles. american import apparently)
> ...


I once found a larvae roughly the size of your thumb about 5" long (same house I found a praying mantis at) and had a spike on the tail and it thrashed to try and stick me with its tail because I picked it up. It was a solid light green color with smooth surface, idk what it hatched into but it wouldn't have been small.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 26, 2022)

Years ago when i was in borstel, we got a wood delivery that had a big brown beetle in it, was about 4+ inches long. The tutor put it in a box and someone came from london or something to collect it. Pretty sure Australia would have destroyed it from what i have seen of Australian customs programs.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 26, 2022)

Mussels said:


> obviously, post away!
> 
> It would appear i'm about to buy a new screen protector
> View attachment 244862
> ...



your unfinished insects are quite creepy except for the caterpillar in the middle... it has something very interesting.

your display protector got a sharp bump. but the shell from the outside is not damaged. i guess there was an "object" in between and you bumped into it.
furthermore, i don't think it was the door rim because it runs vertically.
it was more likely something horizontally, such as the edge of a table, that comes into consideration in my opinion. assuming that you have carried the phone in the pocket with the display facing outwards for with the long edge downwards...





i think it's quite likely because i don't know your terrarium situation, but from the look of your little chamber of horrors, it's not far-fetched. small stone or some sand..


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 26, 2022)

I keep forgetting about this thread.. I just picked up a PS5 for my kids.. The crazy part is that I like it way more than I thought I would.. lol It looks amazing on my LG C1 65". I probably should add that I bought the C1 a few months ago as well. It's pretty jaw dropping. I can't wait to pick up a PSVR 2 when they release.

*EDIT: Once I wall mount it I'll take some pictures. The wall mount should come in today.*


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> your unfinished insects are quite creepy except for the caterpillar in the middle... it has something very interesting.
> 
> your display protector got a sharp bump. but the shell from the outside is not damaged. i guess there was an "object" in between and you bumped into it.
> furthermore, i don't think it was the door rim because it runs vertically.
> ...


My Terror-arium:

It's not big.





Every single local store is out of stock of S22U screen protectors, and my ones from online - from a supposedly australian store - are 'in transit' from the UK


----------



## freeagent (Apr 27, 2022)

Don’t laugh 

Gonna use it to rip to work


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 27, 2022)

Picked up this a week or so ago but never got around to flashing any custom firmware on it till last night. Still need to link the media player with the houses Plex server and figure out what lights and script to control with it.


----------



## wheresmycar (Apr 27, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Don’t laugh
> 
> Gonna use it to rip to work
> 
> View attachment 245093



nothing to laugh about... thats the best pair of $1200 shoes a man can buy. I had a cheap chinese one a few years back... it didnt last long. Some greedy halfwit jacked it


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My Terror-arium:
> 
> It's not big.
> View attachment 245092
> ...


well; that was very unexpected..  

i was wondering what kind of animals are in the boxes there... well, in Australia, there are more creatures crawling around than in the german forest, which has been cultivated for centuries.

we don't have such exotics anymore. everything is dead! glyphosate and the rest and intensive agriculture have brought it to the point that you have to be glad to see a butterfly now and then.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 27, 2022)

card is back from RMA, this time with a straight PCB and new heatsink that's not been Hulk-smashed


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2022)

I went out to buy 2x8GB DDR4 2667 for $40

I spent $70 and came back with one heck of a haul, pics coming

Edit 1: It's now clear for two things

1. Why he upgraded (thermal issues!)





2. He did not know there was a CPU in the motherboard he sold me for $10




The rest: 


The CPU holder: This baby is so fast it doesn't just have M.2, it has M3




Corsair case w/ one ARGB fan (missing one rubber foot)






The Carpet RAM: For everyone complaint, i give it a spin





The PSU: missing one set of PCI-E cables, still has 2x8 at least
(Will investigate that oily residue before using)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 27, 2022)

Well, just bought a new CPU block, A heatkiller 4 acrylic. I reckon it should be better than the EK


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 27, 2022)

I


Mussels said:


> My Terror-arium:
> 
> It's not big.
> View attachment 245092
> ...


 Heard a load of barking earlier,  went to see what was going on and four of my dogs managed to pick a fight with a pretty big monitor lizard 10kg+ and over a meter long.
 I grabbed a long bamboo with a net on the end I use for picking mangoes and managed to catch him and put him up in a tree safe from the dogs. 

Thinking of you I thought I'd keep him for a bit and make sure he was ok, but by the time I went to put him in a dog kennel he'd gone ...

Just finished my first night playing with nextion GUI editor not exactly the easiest bit of software to get to grips with but a damn site easier than drawing in c++ with no idea what's going on until after you've uploaded the code.


Now I just need to spend a while creating new icons in Gimp.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

Wow this is i think the first time in 10 years I've been on TPU with a computer rather than my phone.  Today's purchase i felt warranted it, not because its expensive or super impressive but just because its something you guys might use or need to use in the future.

As Ive said a few times here i am a compulsive warranty void-er, so i didn't actually get photos of before i started messing with the PCB.
Here we have the "ch341a" a wonder of the technological age not because of what it does but because the cost of the thing seems to be cheaper than the sum of its parts, this one was just under $3.
Its a EEPROM Programmer (used for flashing BIOS chips or in my current case reprogramming a NOR flash chip on a embedded Linux device).
You know the saying "if its not broke, don't fix it" that's rubbish, things can always be improved or in the case of this little thing, made more safe.
So the VCC for the chip your flashing comes from a 3.3v voltage regulator but because the soc is running off the USB's native 5v, that means that the data pins for the flashed chip are actually running at 5v ,which isn't ideal for some things you might be playing with. 
Luckily the ch341a will run on 3.3v happily so by separating the 5v supply from the chip and some jumpers from the SOC's VCC pin(pin28) and the V3 pin(pin9) back to the 3.3v voltage regulator you can fix this issue. 
yes my solder mask looks like a bukkake party, think i must have 4or5 layers on there, only thing i could find for the trace was some old smd ribbon cable.




If you have one of these and want to make the mod see the link below.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Wow this is i think the first time in 10 years I've been on TPU with a computer rather than my phone.  Today's purchase i felt warranted it, not because its expensive or super impressive but just because its something you guys might use or need to use in the future.
> 
> As Ive said a few times here i am a compulsive warranty void-er, so i didn't actually get photos of before i started messing with the PCB.
> Here we have the "ch341a" a wonder of the technological age not because of what it does but because the cost of the thing seems to be cheaper than the sum of its parts, this one was just under $3.
> ...


Here's mine


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 245270View attachment 245271


Tried to pm you and let you know pin 10 is the usb +data pin but you blocked me, good job you noticed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Tried to pm you and let you know pin 10 is the usb +data pin but you blocked me, good job you noticed.



Blocked? yeah i did notice so had to move the top wire.

Edit not blocked, everything is just set to nobody


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Edit not blocked, everything is just set to nobody


I guessed but I thought I'd add some drama.


----------



## GerKNG (Apr 28, 2022)

replacing my SATA SSDs with these bad boys  (2 in total beside my MP600 Pro boot drive)


----------



## wolf (Apr 28, 2022)

Received the mounting rig for my eGPU setup, much more tidy than parts strewn across a desk. Just need to 3d print a SFX PSU bracket.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Wow this is i think the first time in 10 years I've been on TPU with a computer rather than my phone.


Are you serious?!? How the heck do you manage with such a small screen and limited capabilities?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you serious?!? How the heck do you manage with such a small screen and limited capabilities?


Manage what? Typing? And uploading photos?



ThaiTaffy said:


> Manage what? Typing? And uploading photos?


Its actually easier on my phone if I want to post a photo I have to go into my samba share find my phone's backup folder find the file and then post it or just use my phone and tap the photo I want to upload.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 28, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Manage what? Typing? And uploading photos?


Tiny screen, cumbersome touch keyboard(comparatively). Hey if it works for you though, it's all good.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Tiny screen, cumbersome touch keyboard(comparatively). Hey if it works for you though, it's all good.


I use my pc keyboard and mouse on my phone and we happen to be in the perfect thread to tell you I've ordered one of these and it's just hit Chinese customs.



Phone screens are painfully small but I bought it for home networking not tpu forums.

Its a "Eyoyo"(never heard of them before but it was pretty cheap and had fairly good reviews)1440p ips display 5ms response time with touch no internal battery, I've learnt not to buy anything with a lithium cell from China anymore unless it's a powerbank.

Incase people didn't know warranties mean nothing with Chinese products if it has a lithium cell, as it won't get past customs.

Lithium seems to be on the banned import list in china

Oh and I bought one of these and a few batteries too


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Don’t laugh
> 
> Gonna use it to rip to work
> 
> View attachment 245093


i would love to have my own. but no idea where/how to charge it and to "park". i am renting daily one of those - standing here on every corner. my ways are not longer than 5 min. normally.

be careful when it rains. i crashed once with 20km/h, slipped away on a metal surface on the street.
that was the result! and the best thing that could have happened!! a badly bruised wrist instead of a broken one.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

I don’t even know if I will get it.. it still hasn’t updated the shipping information and looking at Amazon USA there are none of that model.. I’m not sure if they are even still in production


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 28, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> replacing my SATA SSDs with these bad boys  (2 in total beside my MP600 Pro boot drive)
> View attachment 245284


they are buyed very often by customers. and have good testing results as well.
good choice.




freeagent said:


> I don’t even know if I will get it.. it still hasn’t updated the shipping information and looking at Amazon USA there are none of that model.. I’m not sure if they are even still in production






maybe this then.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 28, 2022)

You see these everywhere in my little village now 


£200 which seems very cheap not sure how good they are but I run my solar irrigation system on the same lithium cells and they seem damn good for the money.


----------



## Shrek (Apr 28, 2022)

Four sticks of 4GB DDR3; $30 with postage


----------



## Yraggul666 (Apr 28, 2022)

The gang's all here, now i just have to wait for a buddy of mine to come help with the disassembly/assembly, so i'm thinking that in 2-3 weeks at most my upgrade will be complete.
Yay me!


----------



## maxfly (Apr 28, 2022)

Yraggul666 said:


> The gang's all here, now i just have to wait for a buddy of mine to come help with the disassembly/assembly, so i'm thinking that in 2-3 weeks at most my upgrade will be complete.
> Yay me!


Bah, start a build thread. We'll have you up and running in an evening!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 28, 2022)

Had one of the E scooters for one day. Most dangerous awful things created imo. No suspension so every bump in the road or pavement is jarring. Handlebars are too short so they are twitchy as fuck ( put a 30cm handlebar on your bike and you will see what i mean ) and because of he height of the steering stem, you cant lean it much on corners. Sold it and bought this instead.


----------



## QuietBob (Apr 28, 2022)

Yraggul666 said:


> The gang's all here, now i just have to wait for a buddy of mine to come help with the disassembly/assembly, so i'm thinking that in 2-3 weeks at most my upgrade will be complete.
> Yay me!


Good stuff bro! We're gonna rock similar configs  It'll be interesting to compare their performance and thermals. No rush though - I haven't had the chance to assemble mine, either. Hoping to find some time next week.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 28, 2022)

Well.. they arent as huge as I thought they would be..

I will install them tomorrow 








Edit:

That bottom one is a bit crooked, sorry about that..


----------



## HammerON (Apr 29, 2022)

New case, reservoir, fans, pump bracket and a couple fittings. Already to put the new/old build together.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi,
Chrome trident-z royal 4000c16 2x16gb arrived yesterday for my z490 apex 
Get to swap it's 2 sticks plus other two sticks still in the box of trident-z 3600c16 4x8gb memory back into my x299 apex which I sold it's 3600c16 4x8gb kit to buy the royal kit.

It is pretty but I sure hope with rgb off in bios it doesn't act like rgb puke


----------



## freeagent (Apr 29, 2022)

Very nice..


----------



## khemist (Apr 29, 2022)

Been using the the Xtrfy m4 wireless for the last few months but had been wanting to try the steelseries prime wireless also.


----------



## SpittinFax (Apr 29, 2022)

Dark Rock Pro 4 for a very handsome price with coupon ($63 shipped). The thermals with the single fan at 500rpm are no different to my previous Noctua U9S at 1000rpm, but obviously the big difference is the total silence. Very easy to install. My only complaint is that the included Be Quiet screwdriver is lower quality now and not as desirable as it used to be.


----------



## r9 (Apr 29, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Here's mine
> View attachment 245270View attachment 245271


Sorry to say but those are cold solder joints.



plastiscɧ said:


> i would love to have my own. but no idea where/how to charge it and to "park". i am renting daily one of those - standing here on every corner. my ways are not longer than 5 min. normally.
> 
> be careful when it rains. i crashed once with 20km/h, slipped away on a metal surface on the street.
> that was the result! and the best thing that could have happened!! a badly bruised wrist instead of a broken one.
> View attachment 245317


It's not the speed that hurts you but the sudden loss of speed. - Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 29, 2022)

r9 said:


> Sorry to say but those are cold solder joints.


My cold joints are hidden under solder mask


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 29, 2022)

They still work fine, and it's only for 3.3v 'shrug'


----------



## r9 (Apr 29, 2022)

I ordered Mi 5 pro 11" tablet from aliexpress for $120 the specs are too good to be true really.
But I see a lot of sellers selling them and they have good rating to be some fakes and I couldn't find anything on forums or youtube so we'll see what I get.
I've already burnt my self long time ago buying Lenovo phones that end up being fake flashed with custom firmware to like on the cpu and ram. Eventually I found vanilla Android that I flushed on them and found that the actual specs were like a quarter of what was advertised. And of course the phones worked like crap.



ThaiTaffy said:


> My cold joints are hidden under solder mask


So they are no longer cold.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 29, 2022)

Vento Pro x 5



For the price they're sold in Poland I might as well stock up.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Apr 29, 2022)

r9 said:


> I ordered Mi 5 pro 11" tablet from aliexpress for $120 the specs are too good to be true really.
> But I see a lot of sellers selling them and they have good rating to be some fakes and I couldn't find anything on forums or youtube so we'll see what I get.
> I've already burnt my self long time ago buying Lenovo phones that end up being fake flashed with custom firmware to like on the cpu and ram. Eventually I found vanilla Android that I flushed on them and found that the actual specs were like a quarter of what was advertised. And of course the phones worked like crap.
> 
> ...


I picked up a chuwi windows tablet about 6 months before I came to Thailand after a week or so the nand failed I went through all the RMA and sent it off. I didn't get it back before I came which I thought was taking way longer than it should only to get an email from the post office informing me that China has banned the import of lithium batteries into the country. Not sure if it still stands but if it is, you can't return your Xiaomi tablet if it's fake anyway.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 29, 2022)

Eskimonster said:


> Just bought this corsair pair, got the Virtuosa 100$ below normal price.


Virtuoso  
Had mine for quite a while, but they seemingly messed up a bit with the latest firmware, as the dongle seems to just randomly die sometimes and needs to be unplugged and replugged for them to work again.
Overall I'm quite happy with them, but they could've been a bit lighter.


----------



## vMax65 (Apr 29, 2022)

Picked up a couple of items that were reduced after there initial launch a couple of years ago...

MSI MPG341CQR 34 inch 144Hz monitor Ultrawide screen. I play sim racing games like Assetto corsa Comp, AMS2 and Race Room and thought I would finally try the ultrawide 3440x1440p. Looks great and very impressed with the image.

And a new printer the Epson XP-970, again launched a long time ago but wanted something that did A3 size prints as my daughter is a budding artist..


----------



## Eskimonster (Apr 29, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Virtuoso
> Had mine for quite a while, but they seemingly messed up a bit with the latest firmware, as the dongle seems to just randomly die sometimes and needs to be unplugged and replugged for them to work again.
> Overall I'm quite happy with them, but they could've been a bit lighter.


Havent had any issues so far, am on latest firmware. But the dongle does need a good place, or else i get audio cuts in the kitchen.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Apr 29, 2022)

maxfly said:


> Bah, start a build thread. We'll have you up and running in an evening!


Oh i know people over here could help like that but i'm clumsy af; always paid shops to assemble my pcs(yeah, i know, shame on me).
I can do another cable or two for a more powerful gpu, i can do hdds,ssds and other minor stuff, but full transplants and mounting coolers,
especially a uuuge beast like the NH-D15 i haven't done. I'm waiting for this friend of mine, he's good with hardware plus he's alot younger and more patient.



QuietBob said:


> Good stuff bro! We're gonna rock similar configs  It'll be interesting to compare their performance and thermals. No rush though - I haven't had the chance to assemble mine, either. Hoping to find some time next week.


Nicey. We're going to be brothers in RIGs  Post pics when you assemble your rig and i'll do the same when i do mine.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 30, 2022)

Eskimonster said:


> Havent had any issues so far, am on latest firmware. But the dongle does need a good place, or else i get audio cuts in the kitchen.


Well, the range is only 10 meters, with no walls in-between, so that's hardly surprising.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 1, 2022)

The first mechanical keyboard I bought and have been using it for 3 weeks. It is the Royal Kludge RK100 keyboard at 96% size with red switches.  Wanted something to replace my Logitech K220 black keyboard and this seems like the perfect one being close to it form factor and size. The RK100 can be connected by wired usb, wireless dongle or bluetooth with moving the switch below. The best thing about this keyboard is the switches is not soldered and removeable if I wanna upgrade down the road to another switch. I kind of scratch my P key as I was so unsure how to use the metal pull tool as I used the switch puller instead.  Nevermind guess a new keycaps down the road.










.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 1, 2022)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> The first mechanical keyboard I bought and have been using it for 3 weeks. It is the Royal Kludge RK100 keyboard at 96% size with red switches.  Wanted something to replace my Logitech K220 black keyboard and this seems like the perfect one being close to it form factor and size. The RK100 can be connected by wired usb, wireless dongle or bluetooth with moving the switch below. The best thing about this keyboard is the switches is not soldered and removeable if I wanna upgrade down the road to another switch. I kind of scratch my P key as I was so unsure how to use the metal pull tool as I used the switch puller instead.  Nevermind guess a new keycaps down the road.
> 
> 
> View attachment 245690View attachment 245691View attachment 245692View attachment 245693.


My skyloon keyboard I think is made in the same factory I remember reading something about it when I grabbed mine same replaceable switches though I'm cheap so went with the optical switch version. I really like it you can set up multiple Bluetooth connection also so you can swap between devices easily without having to unpair anything.


----------



## theFOoL (May 1, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Yes the right battery charger... LG V20
> 
> View attachment 242847​


And to charge the bigger one's I use a USB port adapter

Just to Note: USB when battery is in will not work bc of the OS of the LG V20 with its battery linked to only 3200MaH so yeah.  I tried charging over night but still it drained fast so slow charging is key


----------



## sam_86314 (May 2, 2022)

Went and hit all of the Goodwills in town, and these are the treasures I found...






...a Logitech G613 for about $16...






...and some Edifier R1700BT speakers for $18 (no cable for them though).

The keyboard had some problems with pairing and lag, but those went away when I put new batteries in it.

Aside from not having a cable to connect them (which I've already ordered), at least one of the speakers works fine.


----------



## phill (May 2, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> i would love to have my own. but no idea where/how to charge it and to "park". i am renting daily one of those - standing here on every corner. my ways are not longer than 5 min. normally.
> 
> be careful when it rains. i crashed once with 20km/h, slipped away on a metal surface on the street.
> that was the result! and the best thing that could have happened!! a badly bruised wrist instead of a broken one.
> View attachment 245317


Have to say it although its a little out of date now, but gotta watch the rain even if its not very much it'll still hurt...

Was just cycling home from work after my first day back, somehow managed to slip on a curb and I couldn't put any pressure on my left leg at all.  Having then had to cycle 4 miles home with what turned out to be a broken leg, it wasn't fun at all lol  Slowest average speed I'd ever managed going home, gutted...    Turned out I'd done a number on myself lol  Not really what I was planning to be honest as been on the sofa for nearly 2 weeks now, the bruising and the pain isn't such fun but I do find the most amusing thing is I can't wait to get back on the bike lol  

One day back to work after nearly 4 weeks off due to a bad back and a weeks holiday where I was able to see my eldest for the first time in two months, I'm now off for nearly 2 months with a broken leg..  Broken a none supporting bone and the main one right at the underside of the knee.  Thankfully I've not had to have surgery as yet but coming up to nearly two weeks with hardly being able to move and another five weeks total of being off, it's slowly doing my head in!!  Leg is in a brace for two weeks, nearly there and can't wait to get rid of it !!  

Those E Scooters - well, life in your own hands with those.  See a fair few of them gunning about but I could have sworn they are illegal in the UK unless on private roads and such but they are on pavements and all sorts.  I saw a clip on Youtube a while ago, with someone on one of them travelling at 50mph down a motorway or a 'dual carriageway'.  God help whoever it was if they came off....  Can't think they are good of any kind..  
Kinda reminds me of the film Wall-e with how things are going for us...    Scary..  Anyways, will have a few pictures to post up soon I hope    A few bits I've managed to get over the last few weeks


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

phill said:


> Have to say it although its a little out of date now, but gotta watch the rain even if its not very much it'll still hurt...
> 
> Was just cycling home from work after my first day back, somehow managed to slip on a curb and I couldn't put any pressure on my left leg at all.  Having then had to cycle 4 miles home with what turned out to be a broken leg, it wasn't fun at all lol  Slowest average speed I'd ever managed going home, gutted...    Turned out I'd done a number on myself lol  Not really what I was planning to be honest as been on the sofa for nearly 2 weeks now, the bruising and the pain isn't such fun but I do find the most amusing thing is I can't wait to get back on the bike lol
> 
> ...


Look after yourself Phill! there's a few years difference between us but I'm starting to realize I can't bounce like I used to either no broken bones touch wood but I seem to hurt myself doing mundane things also. 

I won't even go close to a motorcycle here let alone a scooter I can fully understand why Thailand has such a high road mortality rate, people not in a metal box with 4 or more wheels are asking for trouble, especially considering how they use transport here(no helmets, 3 or more people on a moped, or using it as a carryall) they don't even bother looking when pulling out of a junction the majority of the time.
Get well soon boss.

On topic just grabbed a DP to HDMI adapter so my GPU has 2hdmi ports for my new screen when it finally arrives. 



Need to look at a cheap SSD to run Linux also, I currently have it running on a old Seagate Barracuda HDD I had in a cupboard, damn running an OS on a HDD is slow! I'd forgotten.


----------



## oobymach (May 2, 2022)

Got a wd blue ssd for the PS4, tested the PS4 hdd runs at ~100mbps, after cloning the original drive with HDD raw copy tool (almost 6 hour process) it boots fine on the new ssd all data intact.



PS4 hdd


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Went and hit all of the Goodwills in town, and these are the treasures I found...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they have goodwill stores in Thailand but even the ones in the UK never had gear like that!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Went and hit all of the Goodwills in town, and these are the treasures I found...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SCORE!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 2, 2022)

I always look in charity (goodwill) shops, never really see anything like this.


----------



## Fouquin (May 2, 2022)

I got some chips.



These are good chips.









						AMD Opteron @ 4513.66 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[envxx4] Validated Dump by Fouquin (2022-04-28 10:04:25) - MB: Supermicro H8DG6/H8DGi - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr
				




I'm happy with my chips. Benchmark, ahoy!


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I always look in charity (goodwill) shops, never really see anything like this.


I do from time to time. My wife and I love treasure hunting and our local thrift shops get some good stuff on occasion.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I do from time to time. My wife and I love treasure hunting and our local thrift shops get some good stuff on occasion.


Saying that, I grabbed a nice little dell core duo probably 15 or so years ago from a thrift shop when I went there teaching kids how to PAT test white goods. It's still running now I think, I gave it to my dad.

Got this delivered earlier I went with the m12 thinking it would be lighter weight than my old m18 variant, I was wrong although the batteries are considerably lighter the drill itself I think is heavier.


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2022)

Well I cancelled that scooter order because days had gone by and no shipping update. I’m walking to work right now so that will not do. I ordered this death machine instead:





Edit: 

Should be here tomorrow


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Well I cancelled that scooter order because days had gone by and no shipping update. I’m walking to work right now so that will not do. I ordered this death machine instead:
> 
> View attachment 245862
> 
> ...


Hope you have a Will written


----------



## theFOoL (May 2, 2022)

Soon my black V20 will be complete. It's silver for now


​


----------



## freeagent (May 2, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Hope you have a Will written


My route to work is very easy. At 5 am there is not much for traffic. I just need to ride a couple of blocks to a paved trail and ride that for a couple of klicks. 3km there and 3 back in almost a straight line.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My route to work is very easy. At 5 am there is not much for traffic. I just need to ride a couple of blocks to a paved trail and ride that for a couple of klicks. 3km there and 3 back in almost a straight line.


Just be careful, from personal experience I can tell you even the most mundane things can be life threatening I was walking one of our dogs last year as I do twice a day every day and got attacked by a swarm of asian giant hornets(murder hornets) 


That's one sting on my calve and I have 3 more on my head and 10 or so on my back.

Here's the nest


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 2, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Just be careful, from personal experience I can tell you even the most mundane things can be life threatening I was walking one of our dogs last year as I do twice a day every day and got attacked by a swarm of asian giant hornets(murder hornets) View attachment 245872
> That's one sting on my calve and I have 3 more on my head and 10 or so on my back.
> 
> Here's the nest
> View attachment 245873



No wonder they stung you if you stole their nest


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

Tigger said:


> No wonder they stung you if you stole their nest


Not till after they left, I'm a idiot but not brain dead.


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 2, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Not till after they left, I'm a idiot but not brain dead.


ouch... in germany, these animals are strictly protected. rather, you may leave your own house before they leave their nest....






are these chopsticks ????


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2022)

As interesting as all that is, we're a bit off topic.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 2, 2022)

Someone buy something!!!




Just bought one of these to get us back on topic had some vouchers left over so they only cost me 30pence.

I've been borrowing my brother in law's for about 4 months time to give them him back.


----------



## [crs] (May 2, 2022)

I bought a Massdrop CTRL keyboard, shortly afterwards Outmeau phoenix switches and kinda low profile DSA keycaps.  Thought I was finished there.  Over the last week I purchased a Keychron Q1 ISO UK Barebones, box navy switches (lets go loud lol), a load of durock stabilisers for both keyboards (the Q1 has not arrived yet) & lube for them.  Finally another 2 sets of keycaps: SA & ASA profile.  Might have gained a new obsession. Excuse the dust, I took apart an old steelseries keyboard and a load of dust came out of it.


----------



## Pictus (May 2, 2022)

I need a keyboard with *lighter *linear switches to minimize finger pain.
So I got a Ajazz AK35i(hot-swap version)




I like the keyboard and use the volume wheel all the time, but the LEDs at right side of 
AJAZZ name are too bright, fixed with a piece of whitepaper over the LEDs in the PCB.
For switches AKKO CS Rose Red https://switches.mx/akko-cs-rose-red?search=rose&
Lubed with Krytox GPL205 G0, but for lighter switches the GPL105 oil can be better. YMWV


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2022)

Pictus said:


> I need a keyboard with *lighter *linear switches to minimize finger pain.
> So I got a Ajazz AK35i(hot-swap version)
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking keyboard. I'd do all white keys though.


----------



## Pictus (May 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a good looking keyboard. I'd do all white keys though.


Thanks, waiting for this to arrive. 








						23.03US $ 4% OFF|108 122 Ymdk Double Shot White Backlit Keycaps Pbt Oem Profile Keycap For Mx Mechanical Keyboard 104 87 84 96 68 - Keyboards - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com


----------



## oobymach (May 2, 2022)

A heatsink for my laptop ssd and an enclosure for my old ps4 hdd.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (May 3, 2022)

phill said:


> Those E Scooters - well, life in your own hands with those.  See a fair few of them gunning about but I could have sworn they are illegal in the UK unless on private roads and such but they are on pavements and all sorts.


At the moment, only rent-by-the-minute¹ e-scooters are road legal in the UK, but I heard at the weekend that the restriction will likely be removed in next week's Queen's Speech².
There's also going to be an official racing series for 60mph+ hopped-up scooters, thankfully including full crash helmets & racing leathers.

1 - Bird/Lime/Ginger etc have been running trials in certain UK cities since 2019
2 - For non-UK readers, the Queen's Speech is how the year's new laws are announced here.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 3, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> For non-UK readers, the Queen's Speech is how the year's new laws are announced here.







Even some British readers did not know that "whistles and walks away"


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> At the moment, only rent-by-the-minute¹ e-scooters are road legal in the UK, but I heard at the weekend that the restriction will likely be removed in next week's Queen's Speech².
> There's also going to be an official racing series for 60mph+ hopped-up scooters, thankfully including full crash helmets & racing leathers.
> 
> 1 - Bird/Lime/Ginger etc have been running trials in certain UK cities since 2019
> 2 - For non-UK readers, the Queen's Speech is how the year's new laws are announced here.



Them scooters are lethal, no suspension and solid tyres mean they bounce around all over the place, they need bigger wheels and suspension even if it's rudimentary. they need lights on for day and night. They need wider bars, the really short ones are awful and make them twitchy as a deer in a lion pen. The really long stem for the bars makes it nigh impossible to lean into corners specially as you are stood on it too, they are a shit design and made as a disposable device. The one i had a AOVO pro didn't even last me a day, fucking hated it. 

I would have another if it was a sitting one with decent air filled tyres with suspension, good lights and better bars.


----------



## freeagent (May 3, 2022)

The one I am getting has no handle bars lol. But it does have inflatable tires. It’s here in my town now should be here within a few hours, too bad I am at work. It only does 20kph at the top end so it’s not a speed machine


----------



## kapone32 (May 3, 2022)

I have not bought it but this is a pretty good deal.









						Western Digital WD BLACK SN850 NVMe M.2 2280 1TB PCI-Express 4.0 x4 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) WDS100T1XHE w/ Heatsink - Newegg.com
					

Buy Western Digital WD BLACK SN850 NVMe M.2 2280 1TB PCI-Express 4.0 x4 3D NAND Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) WDS100T1XHE w/ Heatsink with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2022)

Sweet, just got the new CPU block


----------



## KainXS (May 3, 2022)

Picked up an ender 5 pro for about 200 on a lightning sale. So good so far but is a little slow and PETG filament is really beating me down and also made the cardinal mistake of printing on a coated glass with PETG which has the result below.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> It only does 20kph at the top end so it’s not a speed machine


You could do better on a bicycle. Why didn't you buy one of those instead?


----------



## kapone32 (May 3, 2022)

Just bought one of these today for $229 ($90 off and $40 MIR. Got home put it with my 5600G and OC. The clock in AMD software OC to 2908 MHZ. In Game performance 180 FPS in Victor Vran 1080P. Though it is paltry compared to my 6800XT it is also about 6 times cheaper though. The thing is I have a Rx570 and a (dead) 5700. Those cards do not support HDMI 2.1 which my TV supports. It is just as fast as a 5700 at 1080P and uses less power than the 570 for about 60% more Frames. My 5600G is Pcie 3.0 so it is not running at full bandwith. I totally get why AMD did this as this card sucks at Mining. It is too bad that Youtube has made this card seem useless but I am sure at these prices (Canadian) they will not last long. The funniest thing is that my 5600G supports Relive.


----------



## X71200 (May 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You could do better on a bicycle. Why didn't you buy one of those instead?



Yeah honestly, e-scooters are garbage. For the money, you might as well get an e-bike. Even with base 250W, you're still gonna go more reliable and faster. Heck, a regular bike will do 25 easily when one gets up to the ante.


----------



## oobymach (May 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Sweet, just got the new CPU block
> View attachment 245976View attachment 245977


Idk why every manufacturer uses air fins in a waterblock, those tight fins are for air, not water, water needs a proper channel to flow (unless you're forcing gallons per minute through it with a high pressure pump which you're probably not in a pc). 

You're actually better off with like 3 or 4 fins or even a flat plate than those little tight air fins. A flat plate won't clog after time but those fins will. Not meaning to pick on your purchase it actually looks sweet but my mind says those fins are wrong.


----------



## freeagent (May 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You could do better on a bicycle. Why didn't you buy one of those instead?


Well, 25kph on a bike is doable, but 20 is easier unless you have the wind at your back. Bikes now a days are hella expensive. I cannot buy a Walmart bike. I figured I’d try one of these out. I don’t have far to go, maybe a 35 minute walk, or a 10-15 minute bike ride depending on the wind.





X71200 said:


> Yeah honestly, e-scooters are garbage. For the money, you might as well get an e-bike. Even with base 250W, you're still gonna go more reliable and faster. Heck, a regular bike will do 25 easily when one gets up to the ante.


This was half the price of an e bike. 250w? This thing has 2x 400w motors, not a speed demon but power shouldn’t be a problem. It’s my first one of these things. Never rode one before but I see people on them.

Guys, I have spent years riding bikes. I am that guy riding a bike in the winter. I rode last winter.

The problem with my bike is I cannot get parts for it, and it is not worth my time or money to bring it up to date. I just wanted to try something different..


----------



## oobymach (May 3, 2022)

Bike is more economical than a car, electric or no all you're changing is the means of propulsion. If you need exercise a regular bike from kijiji can be had for cheap ish depending on where you are. Electric means you arrive without exercising which can be helpful if you're old and out of shape like me.


----------



## freeagent (May 3, 2022)

Sweeet, it has arrived


----------



## X71200 (May 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> This was half the price of an e bike. 250w? This thing has 2x 400w motors, not a speed demon but power shouldn’t be a problem. It’s my first one of these things. Never rode one before but I see people on them.
> 
> Guys, I have spent years riding bikes. I am that guy riding a bike in the winter. I rode last winter.
> 
> The problem with my bike is I cannot get parts for it, and it is not worth my time or money to bring it up to date. I just wanted to try something different..



Mentioned 250W because that's the base power you're getting to back yourself up. You could get 500W, etc e-bikes if you're lazier. There are lots of different stuff nowadays, doesn't necessarily have to be Scott E-Spark grade to have a better ride than an e-scooter. Honestly, e-scooters are the lazy. It has two 400W motors because it's a thin chassis that is meant for going straight fast. But like, it's also a crap design.

The reason your bike is not up there is obviously because it's a MTB of all sorts. With those Maxxis and suspensions, you're gonna be hurting yourself trying to get up to 25-30. Obviously you want lightweight or the plus of battery power to go fast. But really, a good bike is a much comfier than an e-scooter.


----------



## freeagent (May 3, 2022)

My last bike was a Rocky Mountain vertex, sweet ride but it was stolen from me. My buddy sole me that one. A bike like that in this province is stupid. No place to ride it. But it is the smoothest I’ve ridden lol



X71200 said:


> Mentioned 250W because that's the base power you're getting to back yourself up. You could get 500W, etc e-bikes if you're lazier. There are lots of different stuff nowadays, doesn't necessarily have to be Scott E-Spark grade to have a better ride than an e-scooter. Honestly, e-scooters are the lazy. It has two 400W motors because it's a thin chassis that is meant for going straight fast. But like, it's also a crap design.
> 
> The reason your bike is not up there is obviously because it's a MTB of all sorts. With those Maxxis and suspensions, you're gonna be hurting yourself trying to get up to 25-30. Obviously you want lightweight or the plus of battery power to go fast. But really, a good bike is a much comfier than an e-scooter.


Tough crowd. Look, I am new to these and here you are just talkin shit. Stop already.


----------



## X71200 (May 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My last bike was a Rocky Mountain vertex, sweet ride but it was stolen from me. My buddy sole me that one. A bike like that in this province is stupid. No place to ride it. But it is the smoothest I’ve ridden lol
> 
> 
> Tough crowd. Look, I am new to these and here you are just talkin shit. Stop already.



My intend was not to talk shit, though. I can feel about a stolen bike, especially a good one. We had some super duper Peugeot racing bike stolen a long time ago.

Just stating some stuff.


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Sweeet, it has arrived
> 
> View attachment 245991


not to slip off-topic;

a new USB to get more versatile





and my bike; meanwhile it is vintage but it looks like day one since 17 years - attempts to be stolen: 4! i have several saw marks on the lock.



Spoiler: SCALPEL 5


----------



## maxfly (May 3, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> not to slip off-topic;
> 
> a new USB to get more versatile
> 
> ...


Nice to see someone remembered what the post topic is about


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Bikes now a days are hella expensive.


Comparatively, not so much. But I'm not trying to start a debate. Was only wondering.


----------



## freeagent (May 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Comparatively, not so much. But I'm not trying to start a debate. Was only wondering.


It’s all good my man, a “good” bike here starts at roughly 2K for something that would interest me.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Sweeet, it has arrived
> 
> View attachment 245991



Is that a Big Hit?


----------



## freeagent (May 3, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Is that a Big Hit?


Oh yeah, you know it


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Oh yeah, you know it


post kinda vid how it works. want to see it in action, motion, pls! (if possible)


----------



## KainXS (May 4, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Soon my black V20 will be complete. It's silver for now
> 
> View attachment 245870​


keep that thing close, V20 is probably the best sounding phone I have ever heard to this day and have had the g7 g8 v40 and v50 and none are better than the v20 in SQ. I still use mine as a DAP from time to time.


----------



## theFOoL (May 4, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Soon my black V20 will be complete. It's silver for now
> 
> View attachment 245870​


It starts today. Long live V20 and it's removal of batteries


----------



## freeagent (May 4, 2022)

She’s charging, I think the cells are balancing.. don’t mind the couch.. effing cats tunnelling..


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> She’s charging, I think the cells are balancing.. don’t mind the couch.. effing cats tunnelling...


If @X71200's concerns prove true, you could always mount the motors on the bike 

Edit: I was going to mention the few trips I did on a Segway were enough to make me want one if I ever get rich and famous... 

That one looks like it would have a slightly steeper learning curve though...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2022)

Vids of you learning to ride it please


----------



## stinger608 (May 4, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Vids of you learning to ride it please



+1 on that statement!!!!!!! 

Or at least pictures of the damage on you after the fact.


----------



## freeagent (May 4, 2022)

Ahh sorry guys.. using Bluetooth killed my phone pretty fast so I didn't get any footage. Plus I was getting a lot of looks.. Good news, I didn't crash lol.. Its actually not bad at all to ride. Its pretty neat, and I like it lol.. They limit you to 10 kp/h until you ride it for a klick, and after that they unlock sport mode for you lol.. It makes an alarm when you exceed its speed limit which is really annoying. I would like to stab it with a screw driver.. but you know.. 

Its a cool toy that's for sure!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 4, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Idk why every manufacturer uses air fins in a waterblock, those tight fins are for air, not water, water needs a proper channel to flow (unless you're forcing gallons per minute through it with a high pressure pump which you're probably not in a pc).
> 
> You're actually better off with like 3 or 4 fins or even a flat plate than those little tight air fins. A flat plate won't clog after time but those fins will. Not meaning to pick on your purchase it actually looks sweet but my mind says those fins are wrong.


Surely surface area is surface area whatever medium your using to transfer temperatures. Although I admit there's other factors to consider with water cooling, like it clogging with whatever additives you add, you will transfer more with more surface area be it air, water, oil or custard.

Anyway back to topic so a small very expensive box full of smart switches and stuff came, not for myself but a cousin.



As I'm sure 99% of people here have experienced,being a techie results in family technical support.
I should add about the bag also, one of the best purchases I made in years. Not cheap but far better than a tool box for someone moving about a lot.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 4, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Surely surface area is surface area whatever medium your using to transfer temperatures. Although I admit there's other factors to consider with water cooling, like it clogging with whatever additives you add, you will transfer more with more surface area be it air, water, oil or custard.


Custard in a cooling loop? Oh dear that made me laugh...

My latest tech purchase was merely some batteries and a charger for my Olympus M5 mk ii


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 4, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Custard in a cooling loop? Oh dear that made me laugh...
> 
> My latest tech purchase was merely some batteries and a charger for my Olympus M5 mk ii


I'll leave this here.








						using Nutella instead of thermal paste (MESSY) #shorts
					

I want your input on mryeester merch/products! 1-question survey over at https://www.solo.to/mryeesterJoin my discord: https://discord.gg/WbCcVYpebYMy TikTok...




					youtube.com


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 4, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'll leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you posted this like that was completely okay...


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 4, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> And you posted this like that was completely okay...


Sorry off topic but I'm really spent out now I can't go buying anything just to  post here.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2022)

Went shopping today





Bought a PSU for a friend, since theirs exploded. Just wanted to see how many people fall for the image alone.


----------



## GerKNG (May 4, 2022)




----------



## X71200 (May 4, 2022)

Those smaller Noctua coolers are baller, nice one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> don’t mind the couch.. effing cats tunnelling..


Staple gun would fix that up.


----------



## phill (May 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Went shopping today
> View attachment 246040
> 
> Bought a PSU for a friend, since theirs exploded. Just wanted to see how many people fall for the image alone.
> ...


I just wish I didn't have to keep trying to do a balance act to see some of these pics people put up of nice hardware but either on its side, upside down to heavens to betsy, back to front.....  

Might need to go back into hospital with all this neck twisting.........


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2022)

phill said:


> I just wish I didn't have to keep trying to do a balance act to see some of these pics people put up of nice hardware but either on its side, upside down to heavens to betsy, back to front.....
> 
> Might need to go back into hospital with all this neck twisting.........


You... can't rotate your eyes in their sockets?




I'm tempted to buy an AC1900 USB wifi adaptor.
AC2200 router (4x4) and AC1900 USB (3x3) should give the full 1200Mb, yeah?


----------



## phill (May 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You... can't rotate your eyes in their sockets?
> View attachment 246155
> 
> I'm tempted to buy an AC1900 USB wifi adaptor.
> AC2200 router (4x4) and AC1900 USB (3x3) should give the full 1200Mb, yeah?


I tried but they never go back in place right......

I need a new router setup myself...  I need to get some port forwarding working


----------



## oobymach (May 5, 2022)

I remember a time when these were over $200, I paid $10 for this one for my psp and less than $5 for the adapter so I can use current technology on my ancient hardware (psp is limited to 32gb cards). The card is 100mb/s it's a big upgrade (the other cards I have are 4gb and 2gb).


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 5, 2022)

My Dp to hdmi adapter came today tested it and my GPU seems to like it, as when I plugged the hdmi back in  to the hdmi port it looks like crap. HDR has vanished and my color setting seem to look like a old dying crt I'll take another look tomorrow but it might require a new thread for help.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 5, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> My Dp to hdmi adapter came today tested it and my GPU seems to like it, as when I plugged the hdmi back in  to the hdmi port it looks like crap. HDR has vanished and my color setting seem to look like a old dying crt I'll take another look tomorrow but it might require a new thread for help.


That's an AMD drivers settings problem. Go into the color settings in the advanced menu and set it to sRGB. Start a new thread and link here if you can't resolve the issue.


----------



## Operandi (May 6, 2022)

Cables are technology?  At least they are technology adjacent.

Got sick of looking at generic looking clear PVC speaker cable laying on the floor so I decided to make something visually more appealing, not really meant to be a sound quality upgrade or anything.



















Cable is 12AWG Belden OFC coper commercial speaker cable, nothing fancy, Mogami might be better but was quite a bit more per ft.  Banana plugs are Sewell Silverback, again nothing fancy but they seem really well made, they are gold plated brass with an AL shell, the only thing feral magnetic is the set screw.  The sleeving is 1/4" Techflex on the outer cable and 1/8" on the individual conductors.  You also need a variety of different heatshink sizes.

Kinda a pain to make and the Techflex is kinda expensive but if your cables are visible you end up with great looking high-quality cable.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 6, 2022)

i love my GMMK TKL ANSI (ENG-US) layout and the Gateron red switches ... unfortunately i almost went thru all my spares switches and a box of 120 switches (or several 36 switches boxes ) would cost me too much right now ...

thus! giving a Swedish brand a go.... (still made China, well the GMMK was too but US brand ) Deltaco
i got a DK440R (aka: GAM-100-CH) for the price of a GAM-075, basically 64chf instead of the usually seen 99/119chf, a 65% layout still having PgdUP/DOWN/Delete and °/§ in it? hell yeah! using Fn key for F1 to F12 home/end/Printscr is not an issue getting used to a ISO (FR/DE-CH) layout neither, can be wired (USB-C) wireless (BT3.0/5.0 & 2.4ghz) double hell yeah!

and the front laser engraved keycap are surprisingly neat (i love front engraving now  ) although i kept my ASCEND red Esc key from the GMMK plus, icing on the cake, it use Kailh box red switche
basically lower priced than 2 boxes of Glorious Panda/Lynx Switch or about the same of a box of Gateron Red (they were way cheaper when i initially bought them ) although i could have taken the option of 2 box of 42 Akko CS Jelly switches for 54chf tho, but i don't know these enough.

obviously RGB and 20 modes out of the box but YAAAAY software (not running in background is a plus) and hopla fixed white FTW!

wire cap puller? ohhh good! (prefer these over the plastic ring key puller )


my oldie came back to me too ( ASRock AM1B-ITX Athlon 5350 8gb Kingston HyperX a, ooooohhhh, GT-730 3gb (DDR3 variante unfortunatelly) a 500gb spinner and a Bluray drive in a InWin Diva case) not a latest purchase but a latest "come back" ahah!

i suppose it could do well for a fun HTPC (although i use a Xiaomi Mi TV Stick right now, i gave the Mi Box S to my parents recently )


edit: that Swedish brand naming sense tho .... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Del_Taco


----------



## Valantar (May 6, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> i love my GMMK TKL ANSI (ENG-US) layout and the Gateron red switches ... unfortunately i almost went thru all my spares switches and a box of 120 switches (or several 36 switches boxes ) would cost me too much right now ...
> 
> thus! giving a Swedish brand a go.... (still made China, well the GMMK was too but US brand ) Deltaco
> i got a DK440R (aka: GAM-100-CH) for the price of a GAM-075, basically 64chf instead of the usually seen 99/119chf, a 65% layout still having PgdUP/DOWN/Delete and °/§ in it? hell yeah! using Fn key for F1 to F12 home/end/Printscr is not an issue getting used to a ISO (FR/DE-CH) layout neither, can be wired (USB-C) wireless (BT3.0/5.0 & 2.4ghz) double hell yeah!
> ...


Deltaco is a fun brand in many ways. It's one of those combo design+OEM rebranding shops that seems to sell ... well, pretty much everything. They also run their own wholesale distribution (including a bunch of other brands), which means their own products are both ubiquitous in the nordics and _cheap AF_. Still, as with all businesses, like this, quality is a bit all over the place. Some of their stuff is great, some of it is downright innovative, and some of it is utter garbage - and telling which is which can be quite the challenge. I've got one of their dual monitor arms, which is excellent - easy to use, looks good, mechanically both smooth and sturdy, and handles the chonky U2711 (7.7kg without the stand!) with aplomb. Wobbles significantly less than my previous single-arm unit too. Haven't tried any of their mech keyboards extensively though - we sold some of their early models for my last couple of years doing retail (mid-2010s), and IIRC none of them were TKL (let alone smaller) at the time, so I didn't care much for them. That looks like a nice 65% though, and having both wireless and wired connections is a great feature to have.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 6, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Deltaco is a fun brand in many ways. It's one of those combo design+OEM rebranding shops that seems to sell ... well, pretty much everything. They also run their own wholesale distribution (including a bunch of other brands), which means their own products are both ubiquitous in the nordics and _cheap AF_. Still, as with all businesses, like this, quality is a bit all over the place. Some of their stuff is great, some of it is downright innovative, and some of it is utter garbage - and telling which is which can be quite the challenge. I've got one of their dual monitor arms, which is excellent - easy to use, looks good, mechanically both smooth and sturdy, and handles the chonky U2711 (7.7kg without the stand!) with aplomb. Wobbles significantly less than my previous single-arm unit too. Haven't tried any of their mech keyboards extensively though - we sold some of their early models for my last couple of years doing retail (mid-2010s), and IIRC none of them were TKL (let alone smaller) at the time, so I didn't care much for them. That looks like a nice 65% though, and having both wireless and wired connections is a great feature to have.


I found myself loving the wired/wireless keyboard combination! Took me a month or so before I tried it on my phone, once I started I couldn't stop.  With the current temps here I often find myself under a tree somewhere writing c++ firmware for a esp device on my phone, though the screen is a nightmare!! still waiting for my portable screen from China.


----------



## Valantar (May 6, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I found myself loving the wired/wireless keyboard combination! Took me a month or so before I tried it on my phone, once I started I couldn't stop.  With the current temps here I often find myself under a tree somewhere writing c++ firmware for a esp device on my phone, though the screen is a nightmare!! still waiting for my portable screen from China.


Have to ask: have you heard of this new innovation called a laptop? 

All joking aside, that sounds really nice, though balancing a portable monitor alongside a keyboard and phone starts to sound like a challenge. I've grown to really like the flexibility of my Keychron K3 myself, and its three-way BT connection is great, but I do find myself wishing it had a 2.4GHz dongle as well. Guess you can't always get everything you want


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 6, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Have to ask: have you heard of this new innovation called a laptop?
> 
> All joking aside, that sounds really nice, though balancing a portable monitor alongside a keyboard and phone starts to sound like a challenge. I've grown to really like the flexibility of my Keychron K3 myself, and its three-way BT connection is great, but I do find myself wishing it had a 2.4GHz dongle as well. Guess you can't always get everything you want


Same mine has a 3xbt and wired option but last I tested on my desktop the lag was insane!! probably the reason I took so long to try it on my phone, a wireless dongle would be great.  I purchased the screen for my phone/desktop as I really don't need a laptop, I just remote into my desktop or use web gui's for the majority of my work and that's just more weight though I have been looking at those little gpd ones, my desktop currently has a giant 4k TV as a monitor which is nice but not great when you need to focus on a screen at a desk. The phone will just be a CPU when I get the it as it's a touch model so that's my mouse taken care of, I won't need to carry that around with me any longer and even if I did I don't think I can use it unless I buy a beefier otg hub. We shall see, as I've said I'm spent out now this month too many toys.  I have way too much to get on with, projects all over the place in my workshop and my to-do list looks like a autobiography.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 6, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Deltaco is a fun brand in many ways. It's one of those combo design+OEM rebranding shops that seems to sell ... well, pretty much everything. They also run their own wholesale distribution (including a bunch of other brands), which means their own products are both ubiquitous in the nordics and _cheap AF_. Still, as with all businesses, like this, quality is a bit all over the place. Some of their stuff is great, some of it is downright innovative, and some of it is utter garbage - and telling which is which can be quite the challenge. I've got one of their dual monitor arms, which is excellent - easy to use, looks good, mechanically both smooth and sturdy, and handles the chonky U2711 (7.7kg without the stand!) with aplomb. Wobbles significantly less than my previous single-arm unit too. Haven't tried any of their mech keyboards extensively though - we sold some of their early models for my last couple of years doing retail (mid-2010s), and IIRC none of them were TKL (let alone smaller) at the time, so I didn't care much for them. That looks like a nice 65% though, and having both wireless and wired connections is a great feature to have.


yeah, i did read a lot about them, specially on the "not so special OEM sh!t" they have but on the GAM series of keyboard i saw some nice reviews on Youtube and Reddit mostly and the GAM-100 was quite good (well Kailh red box are just like the Gateron red : worthy MX Red clones) i saw a few GAM-075 reviews saying they had wobbly keys/switches but my local retailers/etailers reviews list had only good stuff about them both and a few hours in using it, i would tend to concur, although i am more TKL than 60/65%

pro: feel good to type on, once memorized the Fn shortcuts are easy enough (Fn+K/L for home/end for example)  triple connection option is great and work well (will use it mostly wired/2.4ghz but having BT is also great ) price, even at full, is great, build quality feel quite good and sturdy

i did not find cons, thus i will call them "compromise": what they did to keep the price lower than 100 (well 99 is lower than 100  ) : all ABS construction (yet, it does not feel in any way inferior to my GMMK which was also mostly ABS with an aluminum top plate) and no adjustable feets (although it already sit around the same angle as the GMMK feet raised )

got a little surprise when i found that for 10chf second hand (forgot i bought it, thus the surprise is more getting it in the mailbox  ) instead of the usual 119chf, all that because : no remote control, oh an official remote for it, is 18chf  it reminds me the Minix Neo U9-H i had some time ago  although i use the Mi TV Stick, the Z7+ and the Neo U9-H are not totally the same (not AndroidTV, more like pure standard Android with a proprietary overlay )


the Mi TV Stick is good for watching Youtube/local channel on Zatoo but lacks IO (well the Mi Box S had one USB-A )


@ThaiTaffy on a phone? ahah first Youtube unboxing/review i saw about that keyboard used a phone with it


----------



## puma99dk| (May 6, 2022)

I went on the second-hand market and got this for about £75, it's been opened and test fitted but the seller couldn't fit it in his case it was too tall.

I brought it because my old Fractal Design Celesius S24 started making not so happy noises earlier this week.





There ain't much space left between the D15 and GPU but enough so it's the cooler ain't touching my graphics card


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I remember a time when these were over $200, I paid $10 for this one for my psp and less than $5 for the adapter so I can use current technology on my ancient hardware (psp is limited to 32gb cards). The card is 100mb/s it's a big upgrade (the other cards I have are 4gb and 2gb).
> 
> View attachment 246185View attachment 246186


Tech store here had brand name 128GB SD cards for $18Au
It still boggles my mind

(Our switches and android tablets all have 128GB cards now lol)



puma99dk| said:


> I went on the second-hand market and got this for about £75, it's been opened and test fitted but the seller couldn't fit it in his case it was too tall.
> 
> I brought it because my old Fractal Design Celesius S24 started making not so happy noises earlier this week.
> 
> ...


Man you just made me realise with my active GPU backplate, i may actually run into clearance issues with a cooler like this :O


----------



## puma99dk| (May 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Man you just made me realise with my active GPU backplate, i may actually run into clearance issues with a cooler like this :O


Your welcome @Mussels I kind also forgot how big to all sides the NH-D15 really are been using an AIO for like years but it worked out fine here only running it with one fan in the middle and the temps do not go over 65c if I run Aida64 stress test on the cpu well then I hit 95c.

I have setup my Nidec GentleTyphoon fans to go after what's the warmest part in my case out of CPU, GPU, 970 Evo and Sabrent NVME SSD.
Plus I been thinking about adding my Z590 Vision G to the list but not sure if I should.

If anyone is curious I use the fan control software by RemOo aka. Remi Mercier: https://github.com/Rem0o/FanControl.Releases

It's a nice piece of software really need to find a bit of money to donate to this guy because it's a wonderful software


----------



## X71200 (May 7, 2022)

New board, was on a little sale and I needed something with a 3rd full size PCI-E slot for my second Optane SSD. Living with 280gb sucks. This board also has some other good bits like the lack of fan and BIOS reset button (hate crouching all the way to short my current board with that tiny plastic).


----------



## sam_86314 (May 7, 2022)

So one day I was browsing Reddit when I saw someone mention a full Windows 10 tablet on Aliexpress for under $60.

That piqued my curiosity, of course, so I had to check it out.






That's too cheap for me to pass up. I don't even care if it's crap; I _need _to have it.

It finally arrived today.









Seems to have survived shipping. It came with a charger, a cable, and even a little capacitive stylus/pen combo thing.









It actually works! Even has about 54% battery out of the box.






It has an Intel Atom Z3735G, 1GB of DDR3-1333, 16GB of eMMC, and a Chinese copy of Windows 10 1607 Home Edition.

Guess I now need to get a USB-OTG adapter so I can try putting LTSC or some Linux distro on it.

EDIT: Here's what the inside looks like.


----------



## QuietBob (May 8, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> It has an Intel Atom Z3735G, 1GB of DDR3-1333, 16GB of eMMC, and a Chinese copy of Windows 10 1607 Home Edition.


Wow, Win10 on 1 GB of RAM  As in, the actual minimum requirement for the 32-bit version. I've tested Win7 with 2 GB, and wouldn't want to go lower than that. How does the tablet feel in everyday use?


----------



## sam_86314 (May 8, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Wow, Win10 on 1 GB of RAM  As in, the actual minimum requirement for the 32-bit version. I've tested Win7 with 2 GB, and wouldn't want to go lower than that. How does the tablet feel in everyday use?


It's slow, though not quite as bad as I expected. I haven't connected it to the internet yet as I'm going to do a clean install of Windows 10, and I'd rather not have it download all of Microsoft's crapware games.

My Bluetooth mouse and keyboard synced up to it just fine, and I installed CPU-Z, GPU-Z, and HWMonitor from a microSD card.


----------



## oobymach (May 8, 2022)

I wouldn't clean install 10, even the lite version is 1.3gb just to load the os. See if you can just upgrade with a key which is what I did to my laptop. It might be a modified version of win 10 S which is for tablets etc but only runs windows store apps (even streamlined win 10 home needs like 2gb just to load the os). Plus with the randomness of tablets win 10 may not have drivers for your device.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 8, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I wouldn't clean install 10, even the lite version is 1.3gb just to load the os. See if you can just upgrade with a key which is what I did to my laptop. It might be a modified version of win 10 S which is for tablets etc but only runs windows store apps (even streamlined win 10 home needs like 2gb just to load the os). Plus with the randomness of tablets win 10 may not have drivers for your device.


I went ahead and backed up the existing install and am currently installing LTSC 32-bit. I bought this purely as a toy to play around with.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 8, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I went ahead and backed up the existing install and am currently installing LTSC 32-bit. I bought this purely as a toy to play around with.


I did the same with a chuwi windows tablet back a few years ago, better specs but that came with a higher pricetag also seemed great, but after a few weeks of use the emmc died and China customs blocked the RMA I'll have to solder my own chip on at this point.


sam_86314 said:


> It actually works! Even has about 54% battery out of the box


Lithium cells should always be stored at 50% as that's their least stressful state for long periods of time. I would drain the battery then do a full charge, not sure why but that's what I was taught.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 8, 2022)

Just finished installing LTSC. I actually have about 3GB more space available than with the factory install. So far most things like networking, audio, and other stuff just work, so no driver issues.


----------



## QuietBob (May 8, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I installed CPU-Z, GPU-Z, and HWMonitor from a microSD card.


Would you mind sharing the results in the benchmark thread?


----------



## THE_EGG (May 8, 2022)

Ordered this bad boy back in mid-March and received it in mid-April. It is seriously a game changer. Even moving from an already half-decent VA 34" Ultrawide, this AW3423DW QD-OLED is seriously insane. Photos really don't do it justice


----------



## Space Lynx (May 8, 2022)

THE_EGG said:


> Ordered this bad boy back in mid-March and received it in mid-April. It is seriously a game changer. Even moving from an already half-decent VA 34" Ultrawide, this AW3423DW QD-OLED is seriously insane. Photos really don't do it justice
> 
> 
> View attachment 246564View attachment 246565View attachment 246566View attachment 246567



OLED is better than sex.

Welcome to League of Gentleman, good sir. It is lovely to have you on board the ship finally. Now good sir, we go for our walk in the park every afternoon at 2pm precisely... and game the rest of the good ol day and night.

OLED brothers unite!


----------



## X71200 (May 8, 2022)

That's the best monitor available right now, has been in stock for a bit down Dell and couple other places. I've been meaning to sell one of my guitars and grab one up, time will show I guess...

these are the new QD-OLED panels from Samsung, btw. They don't really burn-in as easily and they also give you a 3 year warranty.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2022)

Went to the local car boot sale today, got a few interesting things.

First a pad that you put paper on, write on it with the pen and it saves it so you can transfer it to your PC, was £10



Second a seemingly very early portable reel to reel audio recorder. i love old interesting electronic stuff. could be around 1967








And last, a nice portable solar battery. Weird looking solar panel but it seems to work. it is 25,000 mAh capacity


----------



## micropage7 (May 8, 2022)

bought tenda AC10U 2nd hand for low price, and just figure out that sometimes it drops the connection after some minutes
after trial and error, i dunno, it looks the router sometimes act weird when i put the stock ip (192.168.0.1) and i need to lower the wifi to b/g and so far it runs pretty good



bought  Buffalo AirStation WCR-G300 actually just for fun, sometimes i just wanna try a brand that not usual in here, so far the setting is more detail
the speed is enough for browsing n streaming but you can't expect more on the stuff 




and the last is i got for free, a fake toshiba UFD laying on the road
looks like the previous user trash it coz he thinks it's dead, but after i check the memory looks good and there are cracks on the solder on the connector, i try to solder it back and it back to life  




and after testing i just find out that actually it's just 1GB usable


----------



## sam_86314 (May 8, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Would you mind sharing the results in the benchmark thread?











						Share your CPUZ Benchmarks!
					

AVX2 & 512 benchmark with i7-11700k all core/thread 5GHz OC. ring\LLC clock@42x




					www.techpowerup.com
				










I've noticed that memory usage is higher on LTSC (700-800MB compared to 500MB on the factory install). Probably gonna start hunting down an older LTSB version to try, or I might just throw Linux on it once my OTG adapter arrives.

Also, I can now say that it's _very_ slow and borderline unusable. My best guess as to why is a combination of the eMMC and the RAM, which was what caused my HP Stream 11 to chug. Maybe I need to throw Windows 7 or older onto it.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 8, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Share your CPUZ Benchmarks!
> 
> 
> AVX2 & 512 benchmark with i7-11700k all core/thread 5GHz OC. ring\LLC clock@42x
> ...


Or you could look under the IC sheild and swap out the ram chip for something bigger.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> OLED is better than sex.


If you really think that, you're doing it wrong..



sam_86314 said:


> Maybe I need to throw Windows 7 or older onto it.


Or Win10 LTSB/LTSC...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you really think that, you're doing it wrong..



Or haven't got a girlfriend


----------



## X71200 (May 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you really think that, you're doing it wrong..



You're right, but relationships are kind of overrated also lol. Not to mention some people that do OLEDs love them to death, like the guy I know from the PC shop who has two LG CX'es and praises them to eternity.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Or haven't got a girlfriend





X71200 said:


> but relationships are kind of overrated also lol.


Still, doing something wrong... But I digress...


----------



## X71200 (May 8, 2022)

I mean sure it's just a monitor, but sex is indeed overrated. It's kind of dirty pleasure, it is what it is. You can do the Mr. Breeze and completely absorb your sexual feelings. It could help you in life in some ways, even though not suggested. Lol.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or Win10 LTSB/LTSC...


I already have LTSC 2021 x86 on it. I've managed to track down a legitimate ISO for LTSB 2016 x86, so I'll probably try that.

Though, I have noticed that RAM usage settles down around 600MB after everything finishes launching.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2022)

X71200 said:


> but sex is indeed overrated.


No it isn't. You're doing it wrong...



sam_86314 said:


> I already have LTSC 2021 x86 on it. I've managed to track down a legitimate ISO for LTSB 2016 x86, so I'll probably try that.
> 
> Though, I have noticed that RAM usage settles down around 600MB after everything finishes launching.


There's always AndroidX86.
https://www.fosshub.com/Android-x86-old.html?dwl=cm-x86_64-14.1-r5.iso
EDIT: I actually run this OS personally, it's very nice and runs lean & clean!


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No it isn't. You're doing it wrong...


that's why i love my 32" screen although size isn't everythi... NEVERMIND! it's not an OLED ... (what? wrong argument? i thought it was OLED that made everything...  )

tomorrow! (probably...) the remote for the Z7+ will be in my mailbox! (maybe...)


----------



## Space Lynx (May 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No it isn't. You're doing it wrong...
> 
> 
> There's always AndroidX86.
> ...



one of my best friends recently got pregnant cause the condom broke... baby is crying daily and he never games anymore... he can't hold a job either... he is in for a long rude ride...

i'll be enjoying my OLED movies and gaming, thanks


----------



## X71200 (May 8, 2022)

Yeah well, as much as it's satisfying... it's also cheap pleasure that lasts for some minutes.

OLED, on the other hand, can be enjoyed all day at least.


----------



## kapone32 (May 8, 2022)

A OLED screen is like when you bought a 6800XT vs the Vega 64. The same power draw and double the performance. I got a Quantum Dot TV and am impressed. I can only imagine the fidelity of OLED. Especially the 2nd Gen screens.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> one of my best friends recently got pregnant cause the condom broke... baby is crying daily and he never games anymore... he can't hold a job either... he is in for a long rude ride...
> 
> i'll be enjoying my OLED movies and gaming, thanks



Yeah, and my mate is 53, single, lives alone but does have a nice monitor. Guess which i prefer.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 8, 2022)

X71200 said:


> that lasts for some minutes.


Damn...


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 8, 2022)

What's all the hype about anyways? Maybe I should try it someday...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2022)

It's a monitor, it shows a picture.


----------



## X71200 (May 8, 2022)

It's one of the most important parts, if not arguably the most important part of your PC, though. The QD-OLED has been seeing a lot of praise, you're having waterfall quality visuals there. But yeah, it's a monitor at the end of the day.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2022)

I'll wait till they are not stupidly priced myself. Still happy with my nice Dell screen. Monitors are not like underpants that need changing once a week.

My case is pretty important tbh, my parts would be in a pile without it.


----------



## X71200 (May 8, 2022)

Well, it costs $1200 so it's not all "that" expensive for top end panel. The earlier OLED monitors cost way more. But yeah, more models are coming and it'll get cheaper sooner or later.


----------



## axelangel007 (May 8, 2022)

ps5


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 8, 2022)

Tigger said:


> It's a monitor, it shows a picture.


Looks like my joke fell flat  

I imagine OLED is superior, but so is playing on high/ultra settings...


----------



## X71200 (May 8, 2022)

OLED is superior than playing on heavier settings, however. I have an older Samsung OLED tablet and the visuals strike there when I'm using it. Still a monitor and you get used to it, though...


----------



## sam_86314 (May 8, 2022)

I'd absolutely love to get one of those QD-OLED monitors, but I'm paranoid about burn-in.

I use dark themes on my phone and keep my brightness down to ease my paranoia, and it only gets used for a few minutes at a time.

My PC monitor runs for hours at a time with things like the taskbar almost always being onscreen. I'd worry about it if I had an OLED monitor.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 8, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I'd absolutely love to get one of those QD-OLED monitors, but I'm paranoid about burn-in.
> 
> I use dark themes on my phone and keep my brightness down to ease my paranoia, and it only gets used for a few minutes at a time.
> 
> My PC monitor runs for hours at a time with things like the taskbar almost always being onscreen. I'd worry about it if I had an OLED monitor.



All OLEDs burn it, to a greater or lesser degree. The fact that they have sytems on the devices to prevent it proves they do, or they would not need to try and prevent it.

This is the other problem with OLED
The less time the screen stays on, the longer its lifespan. *The more intense the brightness, the shorter the display's lifespan*. Choose medium/low brightness to extend the lifespan of the OLED display. Exposure to UV light without powering on will also cause the OLED display to degrade.

Newer OLEDS are better, to what degree though i don't know


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> So one day I was browsing Reddit when I saw someone mention a full Windows 10 tablet on Aliexpress for under $60.
> 
> That piqued my curiosity, of course, so I had to check it out.
> 
> ...




I have one of these (Different model, very similar specs) with a smashed screen - i use it's micro HDMI output and used it as my teamspeak server for many years

Biggest issue was it lacked the power for even 1080p youtube, and mine had exclusive windows drivers - without one specific windows package most of the hardware didnt even show up in device manager, so no drivers could be forcibly installed





sam_86314 said:


> I'd absolutely love to get one of those QD-OLED monitors, but I'm paranoid about burn-in.
> 
> I use dark themes on my phone and keep my brightness down to ease my paranoia, and it only gets used for a few minutes at a time.
> 
> My PC monitor runs for hours at a time with things like the taskbar almost always being onscreen. I'd worry about it if I had an OLED monitor.



This got me yesterday - kid called me at 8PM wanting a pickup from his mums house, drove out, got him, came home, got him bathed ready for bed etc... then realised rimworld had been paused on-screen for 2 hours. Never been happier i got VA panels.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 9, 2022)

I have a z490 board that doesn't have any digital out on the I/O panel, but needed to be able to connect to my DAC that I was already using the USB input.

$15 and problem solved.


----------



## R-T-B (May 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> All OLEDs burn it, to a greater or lesser degree. The fact that they have sytems on the devices to prevent it proves they do, or they would not need to try and prevent it.
> 
> This is the other problem with OLED
> The less time the screen stays on, the longer its lifespan. *The more intense the brightness, the shorter the display's lifespan*. Choose medium/low brightness to extend the lifespan of the OLED display. Exposure to UV light without powering on will also cause the OLED display to degrade.
> ...


Burn in is real yes but I'll be frank, I've been outright abusive with my usage patterns on my B9 for 2 years now and no burn in yet.  I turned off the mitigations too other than screensaver.

Fingers crossed?  Famous last words?  lol.

I do think it was a far bigger deal before the panel revisions that occured right around when the 9 series launched.  I see a lot of *7 etc models running around with slight burn in.


----------



## Chomiq (May 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I'll wait till they are not stupidly priced myself. Still happy with my nice Dell screen. Monitors are not like underpants that need changing once a week.
> 
> My case is pretty important tbh, my parts would be in a pile without it.


I'll wait till they are not stupidly priced and don't include always on fan due to the damn gsync module.


----------



## Muaadib (May 9, 2022)

http://imgur.com/a/nIowIZX


Got a Liquid Freezer II 240, r5 5600 for a bit of a sidegrade (over Fuma 2, 3600).

Had to invert my NR200P in order to get the AIO on top. It was a hassle due to not having a drill. But one wire cutter, screwdriver, and a lot of patience later I managed to do it but not before cutting myself and paying the required blood sacrifice, I'm pretty satisfied with the results. PC is whisper quiet and temps are great as well (CPU mid 60s in Cinebench, GPU hotspot is mid 80s while gaming)

Next step is changing the Accelero 3 to 4 but that will have to wait a bit


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> tomorrow! (*probably*...) the remote for the Z7+ will be in my mailbox! *(maybe*...)


*DEFINITELY!*

works fine, way bigger than the Mi box S/tv one and slightly bigger than the Minix Neo A3 airmouse more front keys but no back keyboard but that one would need to plug in the dongle, meanwhile everything works fine with only IR not needing the dongle for the Formuler remote

yeah that Z7+ is definitely more like the Minix Neo U9-H than the Mi TV Stick/box S

mhhh i could hook the Z7+ on my Toshiba 32" (still not oled ...) TV since that remote can also act like an universal one 

oh well lot's of hardware to play with for an HTPC either the Z7+ or the Diva with the AM1 setup


----------



## THE_EGG (May 9, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Burn in is real yes but I'll be frank, I've been outright abusive with my usage patterns on my B9 for 2 years now and no burn in yet.  I turned off the mitigations too other than screensaver.
> 
> Fingers crossed?  Famous last words?  lol.
> 
> I do think it was a far bigger deal before the panel revisions that occured right around when the 9 series launched.  I see a lot of *7 etc models running around with slight burn in.


You're doing well with your B9. Honestly burn-in will probably happen to my QD-OLED monitor as well down the road but the 3-year burn-in warranty gives me peace-of-mind. Frankly I would not have purchased it if it didn't have that warranty. Fingers crossed it doesn't happen though! By then, no doubt, there will be something even better anyway.


-------------

Pricing wasn't too bad imo, I had a 20% coupon from being an alumni at my university so that helped haha.  I was already about to snag a 4K 32" VA or IPS high-refresh-rate monitor but then the reviews hit for the AW3423DW and yeh easy buy for me when it was "only" about 15-20% more expensive than a good VA or IPS 32" 4K 144hz monitor. 

Edit: also the fact this monitor has a glossy coating on it, made it to top of my to-buy list as well.


----------



## Shrek (May 9, 2022)

Is the burn-in reversible as for normal LCD monitors?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 9, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Is the burn-in reversible as for normal LCD monitors?


I know certain displays like my E-paper ones you can make a custom code to cycle pixels not sure if something like that is possible on oled.


----------



## THE_EGG (May 9, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Is the burn-in reversible as for normal LCD monitors?


I believe short term yes, but long term no. But to be fair, QD-OLED is so new that "long-term" is relative and nobody really knows I guess.


I've done my best to mitigate and reduce the chance of burn-in by enabling hidden taskbar and reducing my screen-off time to 2 minutes (instead of my usual 15min).

The monitor does this pixel refresh thing every day too. And it's got some panel refresh thing that I haven't seen come up yet as a prompt but I believe it's meant to happen after 1000hrs of use.


----------



## Valantar (May 9, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Is the burn-in reversible as for normal LCD monitors?


There are mitigations such as "pixel refresher" cycles for OLEDs (LG's TVs have this, among others), but all that really does is try to wear down all the pixels equally, meaning this will degrade the entire panel over time, causing it to lose brightness. "Burn-in" in OLEDs istems from the pixels degrading and losing output power due to use, so there's no way of truly reversing it.


----------



## Yaroslav Fadeev (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 9, 2022)

Just got a Garrett Euro Ace metal detector for a play.


----------



## Sasqui (May 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Just got a Garrett Euro Ace metal detector for a play.
> View attachment 246766



I recently got a new Garrett ACE Apex! The other is an ACE 350. I also rigged a low latency bluetooth transmitter and headset, can be used with either of them. The Apex is crazy, viper search coil really make a difference in the shrubs


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 9, 2022)

Sasqui said:


> I recently got a new Garrett ACE Apex! The other is an ACE 350. I also rigged a low latency bluetooth transmitter and headset, can be used with either of them. The Apex is crazy, viper search coil really make a difference in the shrubs
> 
> View attachment 246777



Mine is the euro version of the 350, but essentially the same.

You found anything good yet? I'm hoping to, with England being so old, i might get lucky, some people have.


----------



## Sasqui (May 9, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Mine is the euro version of the 350, but essentially the same.
> 
> You found anything good yet? I'm hoping to, with England being so old, i might get lucky, some people have.



You have a lot more history to find there, like a few thousand years more than here! Yea, the 350 looks lmost identical, great detector with some practice and some methods. I've found a lot of pennies and quarters with the 350. I went over some of my property with the Apex, found two 1944 wheat pennies and some other change, a brass hose nozzle at 5" (it still works!). I went to some older colonial era foreste fields a few weekends ago and found two ox shoes. Those probably go back to the 1700's. The Apex has some kick ass iron discrimination and a mode called "Iron Audio"


----------



## Chomiq (May 9, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Is the burn-in reversible as for normal LCD monitors?


Temporary image retention is reversible just like on an LCD, burn-in is caused by wear of the organic material in an O(rganic)LED and can only by compensated by compensation cycles that are run after X hours of on-time (TV basically readjust every single OLED to output same amount of light). To avoid burn-in most OLEDs include some sort of pixel-shift tech where the image is offset by 1 pixel on X and Y axis every now and then or a static logo detection algorithm where sections of the screen that include logos have their brightness adjusted.


----------



## erocker (May 9, 2022)

I had a Raspberry Pi 3 laying around so I decided to make a Pi-Hole. Bought a little OLED screen that just fits over 6 GPIO pins, threw in a script and it displays network info for about 5 seconds every minute or so. Internet browsing is much snappier for a lot of sites now. I'd love to make another for work, but I guess Rapsberry Pi's have suffered the same fate as many other electronics during the pandemic.


----------



## phill (May 10, 2022)

Well guys and gals since I've been off with this broken leg, I've been able to try and catch up on a few things, one thing being picture sorting..  So as I'd found a few pictures I'd not posted due to some lack of brains etc. I thought whilst I remembered, I'd put some up to show 

Since my Asrock Z77 OC F decided it didn't want to work, I had to find an alternative...  I hope this will do... 

      

Not only was it lovely and retail boxed with all the trimmings, it worked too!! 

 

I still need to test the CPUs I have and see what goes...  Trying to find that 5GHz 2600k....  Not that it should be too hard apparently from what I remember being told....

I had also had registered for the ear buds that I could get free with the Samsung phone I had, so gladly, they came through as well 



Well there seems to be always an offer on at Amazon for something, so when these 18TB drives came up on offer, me and a mate decided we needed some for our backup of a retro gaming collection, Hyperspin.   Down to the faster internet at home, I decided to put it on a download rather than buying the drive and having it pre installed....  Bit of a money saving considering the price difference....  £70 at the time (which was already half price!) for just the 16TB download or I believe it was £500 at the time for the drive, everything on it and it ready to go...  The second option sounded a bit too expensive so we went with the download..  Sadly it wasn't going to download at the fastest possible and is currently still downloading I think about a month and a half afterwards...  There's a boat load of files and as they are are mostly so far, tiny, it seems its taking ages to download.......  Here's to waiting for the bigger files!! 

 

I'll let you know when the download finishes and how it was 

More to come, so I had a pump and res holder for a D5 pump that had somehow snapped, so I went and did a bit of hunting about for the price and making sure I had the right one.  Man that was hard to do!!  Some companies wanted double or close to triple what I had paid for below, I can't say I'm impressed with it...



Whilst shopping I also had to pick up a couple of PSU leads for the bigger EVGA unit I had, didn't realise as I'd never opened it that the 1600w version had a different connection in the PSU, C19 I believe its called (rectangle shape) so I grabbed two, a couple pump and res clips and some cheaper Ceramique thermal paste and as it was half price on Amazon, I grabbed a couple tubes of the Noctua paste I'd been recommended to try, so I had that too 

 

Think that should allow me to do a few more Threadripper CPUs!!     That reminds me.....
I was getting short some rad fan screws but think I might have gone a little over the top with the amount I'd ordered...  Also grabbed a couple of the big mats as well I have enjoyed having when using the PC...  Also some spare clear tubing too, can't ever have enough just in case 



And now for a good find I think....

     

A trusty AMD Threadripper 2990WX CPU.  Now funnily enough this wasn't really for me...  I was explaining to the seller I could buy it but it would only be really for a collection as such, so as it was up for a £1000 on ebay and I'd managed to grab it for half that (delivered as well!) I was rather taken back 
A friend I've chatted to for years does a lot of video editing and such and has been on about this damn CPU for ages..  Whilst I didn't go really looking as such, I did come across this one and well as you can see, it works!     I'd managed to find enough spare RAM that was all the same spec's to test it out and well, it had been running like a champ!!  I've sadly not been upstairs in my home for about 3 weeks !!
After seeing my mistakes from the CPU only seeing some of the RAM I had installed when I first set it up with the guy selling it, was next to me, he'd finally got in touch and I'd updated him on the findings and that everything worked as expected  

The CPU is a beast, an utter beast.  For testing I've not really been able to do much with it sadly, with the broken leg and not being able to move up and down the stairs so much, its currently sat in the motherboard being pretty but hopefully I can get it swapped back out soon and get the cash back for it.  I know my bank account would like that right now  

I don't think I could add in my latest purchase since there's a picture limit with each post but I'll put that up soon with some luck 

Well another day and some more little toys  



Gotta love the big boxes...  Wonder what's in there.....  Hopefully not too much packaging...... 

  

No instead, some bloody big rad...   Umm, hang on a minute.......



Nope, make that two...

I grabbed some quick release fixings so I could literally keep the loops as simple as possible and make sure that if I ever needed to do some testing, I had a nice big rad to use   I figure it made sense to have two so I could use one for the CPU and one for the GPU if they where water cooled..  Maybe a bit overkill??  But heck, isn't that the whole point??  

Now as soon as I can walk a bit better and as long as I don't get any more issues with blood clots in my lungs, I'll hopefully find out!!


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 10, 2022)

phill said:


> Well guys and gals since I've been off with this broken leg, I've been able to try and catch up on a few things, one thing being picture sorting..  So as I'd found a few pictures I'd not posted due to some lack of brains etc. I thought whilst I remembered, I'd put some up to show
> 
> Since my Asrock Z77 OC F decided it didn't want to work, I had to find an alternative...  I hope this will do...
> 
> ...


I'm more worried about your back now lifting those rads...


----------



## phill (May 10, 2022)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'm more worried about your back now lifting those rads...


I think its more my left leg now as I can't walk on it without crutches!    Not sure how I'm going to carry it and use my crutches.... lol


----------



## Frick (May 11, 2022)

New CPU cooler, used at €15. Dust free and barely used, some slightly bent fins. Hopefully it's quieter than the stock cooler.


----------



## P4-630 (May 11, 2022)

Got the first (~600 EURO) upgrade parts in. 







phill said:


> Well guys and gals since I've been off with this broken leg, I've been able to try and catch up on a few things, one thing being picture sorting..  So as I'd found a few pictures I'd not posted due to some lack of brains etc. I thought whilst I remembered, I'd put some up to show
> 
> Since my Asrock Z77 OC F decided it didn't want to work, I had to find an alternative...  I hope this will do...
> 
> ...



Here are the fans you need:  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...nf-a20-fan-in-cooperation-with-noctua.294760/


----------



## puma99dk| (May 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Got the first (~600 EURO) upgrade parts in.
> 
> View attachment 247045View attachment 247049View attachment 247046
> 
> ...


Nice, by why did you go with the Gigabyte Z690 Aorus Master?


----------



## phill (May 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Here are the fans you need:  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...nf-a20-fan-in-cooperation-with-noctua.294760/


Now there's some nice high performance fans   

I've just the fan controller for them.....


----------



## P4-630 (May 11, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice, by why did you go with the Gigabyte Z690 Aorus Master?



Don't have the board yet, but unfortunately my Noctua NH U12A cooler didn't fit on the Asus board I wanted at first, also found out it doesn't fit on most MSI boards, ok it would fit but then with a 90 degrees turned cooler with blowing hot air to the top of the case and thats not what I want.... Other options were cheaper boards with meh specs or meh I/O or the expensive Asus Hero board, the cooler would fit on this board but that board costs 650 EUR....
Then I started looking at other brands and came to the Gigabyte Z690 Aorus Master, red the review on TPU and it has all I wanted at a little less than 500 EUR and I have decided going with DDR5, I'm getting 32GB of DDR5 cas 36: https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...y---Black/p/CMK32GX5M2B5600C36#tab-tech-specs

The only thing with the Master, it is E ATX but found is only 15mm wider than an ATX board, but that shouldn't be an issue in my case.



phill said:


> Now there's some nice high performance fans



Oh lol "whisper quiet at 800rpm" I just read now...


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Got the first (~600 EURO) upgrade parts in.
> 
> View attachment 247045View attachment 247049View attachment 247046
> 
> ...


You need to update your username now

I suggest R9-5950X


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You need to update your username now
> 
> I suggest R9-5950X



Nuts to that. I may just change mine to K6-2/400 in protest.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Don't have the board yet, but unfortunately my Noctua NH U12A cooler didn't fit on the Asus board I wanted at first, also found out it doesn't fit on most MSI boards, ok it would fit but then with a 90 degrees turned cooler with blowing hot air to the top of the case and thats not what I want.... Other options were cheaper boards with meh specs or meh I/O or the expensive Asus Hero board, the cooler would fit on this board but that board costs 650 EUR....
> Then I started looking at other brands and came to the Gigabyte Z690 Aorus Master, red the review on TPU and it has all I wanted at a little less than 500 EUR and I have decided going with DDR5, I'm getting 32GB of DDR5 cas 36: https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categ...y---Black/p/CMK32GX5M2B5600C36#tab-tech-specs
> 
> The only thing with the Master, it is E ATX but found is only 15mm wider than an ATX board, but that shouldn't be an issue in my case.
> ...



Wait what   

I looked up the MSI Pro Z690-A and your U12A fits fine






						MSI PRO Z690-A DDR4 | Motherboard Compatibility | Noctua Compatibility Centre
					

Socket: LGA 1700




					ncc.noctua.at
				








						MSI PRO Z690-A | Motherboard Compatibility | Noctua Compatibility Centre
					

Socket: LGA 1700




					ncc.noctua.at
				




Maybe you should check NCC (Noctua Compatibility Centre) again?

Link: https://ncc.noctua.at/


----------



## P4-630 (May 12, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Wait what
> 
> I looked up the MSI Pro Z690-A and your U12A fits fine
> 
> ...



Has only one M.2 heatsink, no wifi, no clear cmos/reset buttons, meh audio, thereby the Aorus Master has a much better vrm and better vrm cooling, but ok it's another level.
I have adjusted the budget since, up to 500 EUR for a Z690 DDR5 motherboard.
I was looking at the somewhat more expensive MSI boards and most wouldn't fit my cooler right, also some MSI boards have the battery stuck under the vrm heatsink which is a dumb place.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Has only one M.2 heatsink, no wifi, no clear cmos/reset buttons, meh audio, thereby the Aorus Master has a much better vrm and better vrm cooling, but ok it's another level.
> I have adjusted the budget since, up to 500 EUR for a Z690 DDR5 motherboard.
> I was looking at the somewhat more expensive MSI boards and most wouldn't fit my cooler right, also some MSI boards have the battery stuck under the vrm heatsink which is a dumb place.





MSI makes it in DDR4 and DDR5 with and out WiFi and it's about €250 for DDR5 with WiFi and you can buy some EK SSD shields or another brand for next to nothing.

the Pro Z690-A does everything like the expensive boards it's just not flashy but it's solid.

Link: https://nl.pcpartpicker.com/product...-wifi-atx-lga1700-motherboard-pro-z690-a-wifi

NCC: https://ncc.noctua.at/motherboards/model/MSI-PRO-Z690-A-WIFI-5366

the U12A and chromax.black version both fits: 






But it's up to people if they want to pay over expensive boards for their CPU's and yes I know you need to buy NVME SSD shields and the I/O shield ain't attached to the motherboard but for the price for what you get a solid board with good VRM it's good.



















If I was going 12th gen I was totally going with the MSI Pro Z690-A for it's price and everything you get compared to more expensive boards.


----------



## P4-630 (May 12, 2022)

Anyways, can't wait to put all that new hardware together, At the moment I'm still using Z170 with 4c/8thread i7 6700K @ 4,5Ghz (for the past 5 years).
Going to a 12 core/20 thread with DDR5 5600 and A Samsung 980 Pro M.2, I expect somewhat a boost in everything...I hope it doesn't disappoint me
I hope it will be a good one..


----------



## maxfly (May 12, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Anyways, can't wait to put all that new hardware together, At the moment I'm still using Z170 with 4c/8thread i7 6700K @ 4,5Ghz (for the past 5 years).
> Going to a 12 core/20 thread with DDR5 5600 and A Samsung 980 Pro M.2, I expect somewhat a boost in everything...I hope it doesn't disappoint me
> I hope it will be a good one..


That's a big jump im sure you will be happy with it for a good long time!


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2022)

i think i should hold myself from scrolling through market place
another gpon routers










and usb wifi adapter



yeah made in china and the looks actually not promising, but so far it works well


----------



## Valantar (May 12, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> i think i should hold myself from scrolling through market place
> another gpon routers
> View attachment 247157
> View attachment 247158
> ...


Question: what do you do with all of these routers? Are you LARPing how life will be in a dystopian future where WiFi congestion is so bad nobody has working internet?


----------



## micropage7 (May 12, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Question: what do you do with all of these routers? Are you LARPing how life will be in a dystopian future where WiFi congestion is so bad nobody has working internet?


actually i dunno, sometimes i just curious about their performance and how "locked" router performs, some have sloopy interface but it just work well. i know you can't compare them to something like $150 router


----------



## ThaiTaffy (May 12, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> actually i dunno, sometimes i just curious about their performance and how "locked" router performs, some have sloopy interface but it just work well. i know you can't compare them to something like $150 router


I have expensive enterprise routers and 30 dollar ones once you put OpenWRT on them there's very little difference for a small family my favourite ATM is that Xiaomi I grabbed for like $60-70 a few weeks back I've turned it into a samba server now and offload data from my influx database to it.
Currently I have 5 routers in place over the farm giving me about 700m² of 2.4ghz roaming WiFi.


----------



## r9 (May 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you really think that, you're doing it wrong..
> 
> 
> Or Win10 LTSB/LTSC...


You don't know OLED like he does


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 12, 2022)

r9 said:


> You don't know OLED like he does


You might be right..


----------



## bobbybluz (May 12, 2022)

I just got a NIB Logitech Illuminated Keyboard and K750 wireless Solar keyboard for $40 total off the local Craigslist. The seller even delivered them to my door about an hour ago. I already had another Illuminated and 4 K750's (all also bought even cheaper but used off Craigslist) but for the price I couldn't turn them down. I love the feel of brand new keyboards! I'm giving the the Illuminated its first test run at the moment, just tried out the K750 before this. I have so many Logitech keyboards and mice now my better half calls me a hoarder.


----------



## phill (May 12, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> I just got a NIB Logitech Illuminated Keyboard and K750 wireless Solar keyboard for $40 total off the local Craigslist. The seller even delivered them to my door about an hour ago. I already had another Illuminated and 4 K750's (all also bought even cheaper but used off Craigslist) but for the price I couldn't turn them down. I love the feel of brand new keyboards! I'm giving the the Illuminated its first test run at the moment, just tried out the K750 before this. I have so many Logitech keyboards and mice now my better half calls me a hoarder.


Just spares for when you need them


----------



## X71200 (May 12, 2022)

r9 said:


> You don't know OLED like he does



I KNOW OLED. No, who am I kidding... 



Chomiq said:


> I'll wait till they are not stupidly priced and don't include always on fan due to the damn gsync module.



There's an upcoming Samsung version of the panel used in the AW. It's a Freesyncer, and availability should be better (think Samsung store). Still expensive but I wouldn't say stupid expensive compared to an LCD counterpart ultrawide.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 13, 2022)

Last piece of the puzzle back from RMA. batch Feb 2022 Suzhou


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 13, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Last piece of the puzzle back from RMA. batch Feb 2022 Suzhou
> 
> View attachment 247264


Nice photo!


----------



## theFOoL (May 13, 2022)

10k mAH LINK

Just don't fast Charge any of these batteries. Please use a created USB port charger for any phone. May be slow and but... It's a good thing

SMALL USB Battery ChargerLink
 (For LG, Samsung Etc)


​


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2022)

X71200 said:


> I KNOW OLED. No, who am I kidding...
> 
> 
> 
> There's an upcoming Samsung version of the panel used in the AW. It's a Freesyncer, and availability should be better (think Samsung store). Still expensive but I wouldn't say stupid expensive compared to an LCD counterpart ultrawide.


My dad is OLED

(No wait, OLD. close enough)


Kinda annoyed, i want a new PSU (since mines squeaks at times) and a new monitor (just want, not need) and i cant find anything that's an actual upgrade, for either.


----------



## Kissamies (May 13, 2022)

Didn't buy this, won in a giveaway.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 13, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Didn't buy this, won in a giveaway.


You just posted that to make @Mussels jealous, didn't you...


----------



## Kissamies (May 13, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> You just posted that to make @Mussels jealous, didn't you...


I'll admit that the timing was perfect.


----------



## SpittinFax (May 13, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Kinda annoyed, i want a new PSU (since mines squeaks at times) and a new monitor (just want, not need) and i cant find anything that's an actual upgrade, for either.



Corsair PSU's look good on paper but my big problem with them is that they are designed to a 10 year lifespan. That's plenty for a lot of users but they could easily go further with a high-quality fan running at 100% duty cycle to increase the life of electrical components. I tend to think that Be Quiet do a lot better in that regard.


----------



## Valantar (May 13, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> You just posted that to make @Mussels jealous, didn't you...





Lenne said:


> I'll admit that the timing was perfect.


While a nice unit, I dobut that would handle a 3090 particularly well. Though maybe at the UV/UC profile they mention in their specs


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Corsair PSU's look good on paper but my big problem with them is that they are designed to a 10 year lifespan. That's plenty for a lot of users but they could easily go further with a high-quality fan running at 100% duty cycle to increase the life of electrical components. I tend to think that Be Quiet do a lot better in that regard.



Most user imo would use a PSU till it breaks, why would you just buy a new one if there is seemingly no need to. 

Are you saying Corsair PSU's break down after ten years? I think 10 years out of any PSU is pretty good for the cost of it.


----------



## Shrek (May 13, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Corsair PSU's look good on paper but my big problem with them is that they are designed to a 10 year lifespan. That's plenty for a lot of users but they could easily go further with a high-quality fan running at 100% duty cycle to increase the life of electrical components. I tend to think that Be Quiet do a lot better in that regard.



I preemptively take old supplies, recap them with the best low ESR capacitors available and oil the fan, then anticipate more than 10 years further life out of them; but the main reason I do this is so they can endure the Summer heat without the cost of air conditioning.

Be careful about running the fan at 100% as it may itself wear out.


----------



## Kissamies (May 13, 2022)

Valantar said:


> While a nice unit, I dobut that would handle a 3090 particularly well. Though maybe at the UV/UC profile they mention in their specs


Need to test how well it manages with an overclocked 1080 Ti with +20% power target (=300W). This is a tame card when compared to 3080/3090 ones though.

Testing later though, now I need to take a nap.


----------



## freeagent (May 13, 2022)

My asshole cat knocked over a full, tall glass of water all over my beloved G15. Now none of the letter keys works except the S, and if you push it you have to unplug the cable to get it to stop. I took it outside with my datavac and spent about 40 minutes trying to dry it out. Of course the computer was running, I think something went bad inside. I went to BB and bought the cheapest KB from Logitech that they had.. damn cat. It’s a G213 I think..


----------



## lmille16 (May 13, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My asshole cat knocked over a full, tall glass of water all over my beloved G15. Now none of the letter keys works except the S, and if you push it you have to unplug the cable to get it to stop. I took it outside with my datavac and spent about 40 minutes trying to dry it out. Of course the computer was running, I think something went bad inside. I went to BB and bought the cheapest KB from Logitech that they had.. damn cat. It’s a G213 I think..
> 
> View attachment 247307



Cats are great aren't they? My cats did the same except to a Retina MacBook Pro. It happened in the middle of the night so it sat in water the whole time


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (May 13, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I preemptively take old supplies, recap them with the best low ESR capacitors available and oil the fan, then anticipate more than 10 years further life out of them; but the main reason I do this is so they can endure the Summer heat without the cost of air conditioning.
> 
> Be careful about running the fan at 100% as it may itself wear out.



Pretty 100% duty cycle as in "always running" was meant as opposed to 100% RPM.  The former was (and is) standard PSU design since forever.  The latter would be ridiculous.  Unless full speed was 800 RPM or something.


----------



## Valantar (May 13, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My asshole cat knocked over a full, tall glass of water all over my beloved G15. Now none of the letter keys works except the S, and if you push it you have to unplug the cable to get it to stop. I took it outside with my datavac and spent about 40 minutes trying to dry it out. Of course the computer was running, I think something went bad inside. I went to BB and bought the cheapest KB from Logitech that they had.. damn cat. It’s a G213 I think..
> 
> View attachment 247307


Hm, might be worth disassembling that G15 to see if there's any moisture left inside - drying out a layered construction like that without disassembly is near impossible, so it was most likely still wet when you tested it. Clean off any corrosion with some isopropyl alcohol or similar and most likely you'll be good.


----------



## freeagent (May 13, 2022)

Yessir she will be back.. but I like this new one.. it’s like half the keystroke compared to my old one


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 13, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My asshole cat knocked over a full, tall glass of water all over my beloved G15. Now none of the letter keys works except the S, and if you push it you have to unplug the cable to get it to stop. I took it outside with my datavac and spent about 40 minutes trying to dry it out. Of course the computer was running, I think something went bad inside. I went to BB and bought the cheapest KB from Logitech that they had.. damn cat. It’s a G213 I think..
> 
> View attachment 247307


Take it apart, clean it, dry it out. Keyboard PCB's are not high voltage devices. Chances are if you clean it and dry it out, it'll be fine. I speak from experience. 


freeagent said:


> Yessir she will be back.. but I like this new one.. it’s like half the keystroke compared to my old one


Still, you'll have a spare. After all, what do you have to lose?


----------



## freeagent (May 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Take it apart, clean it, dry it out. Keyboard PCB's are not high voltage devices. Chances are if you clean it and dry it out, it'll be fine. I speak from experience.
> 
> Still, you'll have a spare. After all, what do you have to lose?


I used to wash it in the sink when my kids were toddlers heheh. I would just let it dry out and it was fine. I later bought a G510 or something and it got formula and juice spilled on it while I was at  work and it was permanently damaged with the loss of 4 letters. So yup, I will let it dry for a few days and see what happens 

I threw away that keyboard, I just didn’t have time to take it apart, and we were in a small apartment so space was tight with the four of us.. I don’t miss it though, it was very big.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 13, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I threw away that keyboard, I just didn’t have time to take it apart, and we were in a small apartment so space was tight with the four of us.. I don’t miss it though, it was very big.


The tinkering economist in me winced when I read that.. But that just me. It's all good.


----------



## freeagent (May 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The tinkering economist in me winced when I read that.. But that just me. It's all good.


I know I love to tinker, I have the time now.. I had a hard time admitting that because I still feel bad


----------



## Kissamies (May 14, 2022)

Spilling drinks on keyboard is something that just happens (even without lovely furballs). I remember had like five times beer spillen on my old Razer Blackwidow, every time that happened I disassembled it and gave it a healty bath of isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## oobymach (May 14, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Spilling drinks on keyboard is something that just happens (even without lovely furballs). I remember had like five times beer spillen on my old Razer Blackwidow, every time that happened I disassembled it and gave it a healty bath of isopropyl alcohol.


Too much like work, my corsairs have all been the victim of a dumped drink or two, the solution is to unplug as quick as possible and run the whole keyboard under hot water from the tub faucet for 30-60 seconds, just need to wait a couple days while it dries. If you don't thoroughly douse it you can end up with sticky keys.


----------



## Valantar (May 14, 2022)

Got two 8TB WD Elements external drives, and...




I don't know what happened, but they just sort of fell to pieces in my hands?


All joking aside, shucking these drives was _ridiculously_ easy once I figured out exactly where the clips are. The outer shell sits on rails, held in place with four clips along the back, the drive and controller pcb are screwed together and held in place in the casing with four rubber blocks. Literally had the second one entirely disassembled in two minutes. This iFixit guide was great help. And with plastic pry tools, at least one of the casings has zero visible disassembly markings, meaning I could RMA the drive in the future should it fail prematurely. And, of course, I got two decent-looking SATA-to-USB controller boards and two 12V power bricks for my trouble as well.


----------



## X71200 (May 14, 2022)

Sound is good as well... for what it's worth.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 14, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Got two 8TB WD Elements external drives, and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But do they spin up on system boot? I tried to shuck a drive some time ago, and while getting the drive out was easy, when it was installed into the system as a sata drive is refused to spin up and show up in Windows. Put it back into the enclosure and it works perfectly. I think WD might have baked so magic sauce into their firmware to prevent the drive for working without their SATA/USB adapter attached..


----------



## Solaris17 (May 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> But do they spin up on system boot? I tried to shuck a drive some time ago, and while getting the drive out was easy, when it was installed into the system as a sata drive is refused to spin up and show up in Windows. Put it back into the enclosure and it works perfectly. I think WD might have baked so magic sauce into their firmware to prevent the drive for working without their SATA/USB adapter attached..


You have to tape off a pin on the drive. For some models. The controller in the enclosure is doing the magic. The drives themselves that are affected usually only work on server backplanes otherwise


----------



## sam_86314 (May 15, 2022)

Got a 128GB microSD card to run Windows on my Steam Deck.









Performance has been much better than expected.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 15, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> You have to tape off a pin on the drive. For some models. The controller in the enclosure is doing the magic. The drives themselves that are affected usually only work on server backplanes otherwise


I might have missed this, is there a walkthru for this procedure?


----------



## sam_86314 (May 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I might have missed this, is there a walkthru for this procedure?


I shucked a WD EasyStore a few years ago and got a white-label helium-filled drive.






Here's the tape mod I did. Basically, you need to cover the third pin from the key on the power connector (which receives 3.3v), or else the drive won't power on. You _should _use Kapton tape, but since I don't have any, I just used electrical tape.





Or you can take the nuclear option and cut that pin with a craft knife. That pin seems to serve no purpose other than disabling the drive.


----------



## Calenhad (May 15, 2022)

I recently bought a Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 12 1500W power supply. Because my Corsair HX1000 was causing me grief. And there is nothing better than overkill.


----------



## Palladium (May 15, 2022)

My new toys: iLoud Micro Monitor, Topping D50s DAC, JBL 305p Mk2, Topping D10 Balanced


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> You just posted that to make @Mussels jealous, didn't you...


It worked, i want to steal his PCI-E cables

I'm pretty sure its the fan in my PSU that's dying, since it doesnt spin up til ~300W it very rarely ever activates
(I think it has a thermal based option too, and it spun up since it was one of the last hot days here with high ambients, but i didnt have room fans or AC on to drown it out like in summer)



SpittinFax said:


> Corsair PSU's look good on paper but my big problem with them is that they are designed to a 10 year lifespan. That's plenty for a lot of users but they could easily go further with a high-quality fan running at 100% duty cycle to increase the life of electrical components. I tend to think that Be Quiet do a lot better in that regard.


The fans are what dies first in most PSU's, then the heat takes the rest out (or, dust etc makes things heat up even with the fan on)
The entire point of higher efficiency PSU's is that they need less cooling, which results in lower noise.

If you want always on, 100% screamer fans to make your PSU last longer, buy enterprise server stuff.

I'm a big fan of fanless PSU modes, no airflow means no wear and tear on the fan as well as no dust buildup



Solaris17 said:


> You have to tape off a pin on the drive. For some models. The controller in the enclosure is doing the magic. The drives themselves that are affected usually only work on server backplanes otherwise


Ahah! I knew i'd ran into that ages ago with one external actually being a SAS drive or something, but as it was someone elses drive i never got to find out the actual situation


----------



## kapone32 (May 15, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Too much like work, my corsairs have all been the victim of a dumped drink or two, the solution is to unplug as quick as possible and run the whole keyboard under hot water from the tub faucet for 30-60 seconds, just need to wait a couple days while it dries. If you don't thoroughly douse it you can end up with sticky keys.


They certainly don't make them like they used to. I have spilled everything from Water to Maple Syrup on my keyboard but it has a plate separating the PCB so just remove some keys and wipe. I guess they really don't make them like they used to Logitech G510.


----------



## freeagent (May 15, 2022)

I did  just buy the smaller version of the M.2 coolers I bought a few weeks back. I just have to see if it fits under my FC140;. I just might...


----------



## kapone32 (May 15, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> You have to tape off a pin on the drive. For some models. The controller in the enclosure is doing the magic. The drives themselves that are affected usually only work on server backplanes otherwise





sam_86314 said:


> I shucked a WD EasyStore a few years ago and got a white-label helium-filled drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is wny I enjoyed the Seagate Expansion series. Their USB firmware was garbage but once you broke the enclosure it became a SATA HDD. It was regular for 3 TB Expansion drives to be cheaper than buying a regular Seagate drive,.


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I shucked a WD EasyStore a few years ago and got a white-label helium-filled drive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A molex to SATA power adapter should work too, as it has only ground, 5V and 12V.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> A molex to SATA power adapter should work too, as it has only ground, 5V and 12V.



I use this even it got catsoup and mustard cables it's just easier.


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I use this even it got catsoup and mustard cables it's just easier.


And those cables aren't usually even in sight with even a slightly modern case.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> And those cables aren't usually even in sight with even a slightly modern case.



True, even my Fractal Design Meshify 2 is a mess in the back it's hidden away.

Even I want to get rid of my 10TB Whitelabel WD drive get another Seagate Exos X16 16TB drive it's really solid and do a really wonderful job so far  

I just don't have the cash for it lately even it's kinda cheap.


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> True, even my Fractal Design Meshify 2 is a mess in the back it's hidden away.
> 
> Even I want to get rid of my 10TB Whitelabel WD drive get another Seagate Exos X16 16TB drive it's really solid and do a really wonderful job so far
> 
> I just don't have the cash for it lately even it's kinda cheap.


Personally I don't use HDDs internally any more, so I'd keep it in the enclosure if I'd get an external one. Actually I got an enclosure for my 2TB drive an year ago.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Personally I don't use HDDs internally any more, so I'd keep it in the enclosure if I'd get an external one. Actually I got an enclosure for my 2TB drive an year ago.



I do because they are faster then in an external enclosure usually and I need the space.

Plus I am also rocking 6xSilverstone CP11 Ultra Slim SATA cables I broght directly from Silverstone in Germany really friendly people.

Link: https://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445&area=en


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I do because they are faster then in an external enclosure usually and I need the space.
> 
> Plus I am also rocking 6xSilverstone CP11 Ultra Slim SATA cables I broght directly from Silverstone in Germany really friendly people.
> 
> Link: https://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445&area=en


I could use those as I have stupid SATA placement on my motherboard so those angled slim cables would be perfect. Wonder do they sell and ship to Finland, as they cost 10EUR per cable here.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 15, 2022)

Palladium said:


> My new toys: iLoud Micro Monitor, Topping D50s DAC, JBL 305p Mk2, Topping D10 Balanced



Good DACS, both pretty good
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...nd-measurements-of-new-topping-d50s-dac.7914/
https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ds/topping-d10-balanced-review-usb-dac.25094/


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I could use those as I have stupid SATA placement on my motherboard so those angled slim cables would be perfect. Wonder do they sell and ship to Finland, as they cost 10EUR per cable here.



I couldn't even find them in my country so I emailed their sales email and I got a reply for the German department so you could try that I am not sure what you will have to pay per cable doe.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Personally I don't use HDDs internally any more, so I'd keep it in the enclosure if I'd get an external one. Actually I got an enclosure for my 2TB drive an year ago.



I have a 1TB i slot in/out for my system backup, but don't keep it in all the time. Have a 4TB in a external enclosure for soring films etc.


----------



## Valantar (May 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> But do they spin up on system boot? I tried to shuck a drive some time ago, and while getting the drive out was easy, when it was installed into the system as a sata drive is refused to spin up and show up in Windows. Put it back into the enclosure and it works perfectly. I think WD might have baked so magic sauce into their firmware to prevent the drive for working without their SATA/USB adapter attached..





Solaris17 said:


> You have to tape off a pin on the drive. For some models. The controller in the enclosure is doing the magic. The drives themselves that are affected usually only work on server backplanes otherwise





lexluthermiester said:


> I might have missed this, is there a walkthru for this procedure?


The iFixit guide I linked previously covers how to do this in its last steps. Not a problem for me as my NAS has custom SATA power wiring that omits the 3.3V line entirely - though for the sake of testing with a different USB adapter I went ahead and taped over the pins anyhow. This was actually more time consuming than shucking the second drive just because the tape has to be _really _narrow so as to not cover neighbouring pins, but not so narrow as to not cover the whole pin. Took me a few tries to get it right, but it was easy enough. Spins up and is recognized immediately in my ancient HDD dock at least.



Lenne said:


> Personally I don't use HDDs internally any more, so I'd keep it in the enclosure if I'd get an external one. Actually I got an enclosure for my 2TB drive an year ago.


Yeah, I couldn't fathom building a PC with an internal HDD today. Just not acceptable in terms of noise, and definitely not SFF-friedly (even if my Meshlicious can fit 3.5" drives, it can't with my current build). Then again we've had a HTPC/NAS in a Node 304 since ... 2014? Something like that, which has served as bulk storage for the entire household since, and which inherited my Ryzen 1600X and morphed into a proper TrueNAS NAS last year. It sits stuffed away in a hallway closet, making its HDD noises where it doesn't matter and nobody cares. My only wish for it would be hot-swap HDD bays, other than that I absolutely love it. You'd need to pay me quite a lot to go back to having HDDs in my main PC. I just need to get that 2.5G Ethernet setup that I've been planning for years set up and running properly, and they'll even be as fast as having them mounted internally.


puma99dk| said:


> I do because they are faster then in an external enclosure usually and I need the space.
> 
> Plus I am also rocking 6xSilverstone CP11 Ultra Slim SATA cables I broght directly from Silverstone in Germany really friendly people.
> 
> Link: https://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445&area=en


Aren't those discontinued? I used to periodically check for those back when the NAS was still in its old configuration, and could just never find them for sale anywhere except Aliexpress for exorbitant prices. Still, after getting a proper HBA with server-style cabling, that need has disappeared, as that's the same style of cable just with a single connector at the board end for 4 drives. Nice and tidy and easy to organize, love it.


puma99dk| said:


> Even I want to get rid of my 10TB Whitelabel WD drive get another Seagate Exos X16 16TB drive it's really solid and do a really wonderful job so far
> 
> I just don't have the cash for it lately even it's kinda cheap.


Wow, that's a nicely priced drive for what it is - it's even roughly the same price as an external drive! For comparison, my 8TB WD Elements drives cost me 1500SEK apiece, while WD Reds run about ~2400SEK for 8TB. Too bad it's 7200rpm though - that would make for a noisy and power hungry NAS. Though I guess the extra performance could be useful.


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I have a 1TB i slot in/out for my system backup, but don't keep it in all the time. Have a 4TB in a external enclosure for soring films etc.


I have also mostly media on my HDD, I'll upgrade it for a larger drive in some point. But it's practically as fast as internally, USB3.0 is fine.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 15, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Aren't those discontinued? I used to periodically check for those back when the NAS was still in its old configuration, and could just never find them for sale anywhere except Aliexpress for exorbitant prices. Still, after getting a proper HBA with server-style cabling, that need has disappeared, as that's the same style of cable just with a single connector at the board end for 4 drives. Nice and tidy and easy to organize, love it.
> 
> Wow, that's a nicely priced drive for what it is - it's even roughly the same price as an external drive! For comparison, my 8TB WD Elements drives cost me 1500SEK apiece, while WD Reds run about ~2400SEK for 8TB. Too bad it's 7200rpm though - that would make for a noisy and power hungry NAS. Though I guess the extra performance could be useful.



I am don't think so they just ain't selling that properly why not may store have them in stock who wants to pay double or triple for ultra slim sata cables?

Well the exos drivers are server grade that's why they are 7200rpm with 256mb cache and they are perfect for my Plex


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

But let's go not totally offtopic here, though I didn't pay for these, but my friend visited yesterday and he gave me some stuff:

-2x SilentiumPC Sigma Pro PWM 140mm (I'll put these to my main system later today)
-SilentiumPC Mistral 140mm (goes for 775 retro gaming PC)
-Huawei 4G router (currently in use and works great!)
-Zyxel router
-USB 2.0 microSD reader
-Hitachi 160GB 2.5" HDD
-8-socket powerstrip
-a small 4-port USB hub (this will become handy with laptop)
-some HDMI cables
-USB to mini and microUSB cable
-a long CrossFire bridge
-a PATA cable 
-a Targus laptop bag where he had all this stuff in


----------



## Valantar (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> But let's go not totally offtopic here, though I didn't pay for these, but my friend visited yesterday and he gave me some stuff:
> 
> -2x SilentiumPC Sigma Pro PWM 140mm (I'll put these to my main system later today)
> -SilentiumPC Mistral 140mm (goes for 775 retro gaming PC)
> ...


So ... you're _sure_ you're not a hoarder, right?


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 15, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> i love my GMMK TKL ANSI (ENG-US) layout and the Gateron red switches ... unfortunately i almost went thru all my spares switches and a box of 120 switches (or several 36 switches boxes ) would cost me too much right now ...
> 
> thus! giving a Swedish brand a go.... (still made China, well the GMMK was too but US brand ) Deltaco
> i got a DK440R (aka: GAM-100-CH) for the price of a GAM-075, basically 64chf instead of the usually seen 99/119chf, a 65% layout still having PgdUP/DOWN/Delete and °/§ in it? hell yeah! using Fn key for F1 to F12 home/end/Printscr is not an issue getting used to a ISO (FR/DE-CH) layout neither, can be wired (USB-C) wireless (BT3.0/5.0 & 2.4ghz) double hell yeah!
> ...


nice headphones BTW


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I do because they are faster then in an external enclosure usually and I need the space.
> 
> Plus I am also rocking 6xSilverstone CP11 Ultra Slim SATA cables I broght directly from Silverstone in Germany really friendly people.
> 
> Link: https://silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=445&area=en


Theres a lot of reasons to use internal drives vs external, just that speed isn't one of them - USB caught up and surpassed SATA long ago


----------



## agent_x007 (May 15, 2022)

Mic upgrade  (old one on the right) :




(before anyone asks : Yes, I did get an arm and pop-filter along with it)


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

Valantar said:


> So ... you're _sure_ you're not a hoarder, right?


I'm always down for free stuff 



Mussels said:


> Theres a lot of reasons to use internal drives vs external, just that speed isn't one of them - USB caught up and surpassed SATA long ago


Weird how SATA has stuck in 3.0 for over a decade, I guess that it can't be sped up or otherwise it had probably already got new revisions.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Weird how SATA has stuck in 3.0 for over a decade, I guess that it can't be sped up or otherwise it had probably already got new revisions.


It really is and more than just a little irritating given how easy it would be to update the spec to 24gbps or even 36gbps.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 15, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> Mic upgrade  (old one on the right) :
> (before anyone asks : Yes, I did get an arm and pop-filter along with it)


It's an upgrade along side my main PC (new case + new platform) :


----------



## Space Lynx (May 15, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> It's an upgrade along side my main PC (new case + new platform) :



That is a nice rig, well done mate


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> It's an upgrade along side my main PC (new case + new platform) :


Those Deltas look creepy.. I can only imagine those at full speed.


----------



## Russ64 (May 15, 2022)

Needed a new laptop as my very old HP Pavilion was pretty much EOL even though I tried upgrading to HDD to SSD (during that process which is difficult, I somehow broke the keyboard so needed to use an external USB keyboard) and it runs Windows10 but the i3 struggles.

I purchased one of these ASUS Vivobook-15-OLED
15.6" Full HD OLED
Intel i5-1135G7
Nvidia MX350 Graphics
16GB RAM
512GB SSD
Windows 11 Home

Amazon has these at really good prices.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Those Deltas look creepy.. I can only imagine those at full speed.


No worries, both have full PWM control (but I must keep CPU Vcore under 1,3V, for long term AVX workloads).

@CallandorWoT Thank you 

PS. Out of camera view, are two 120mm fans (with blue only LEDs on top left), and a single 140mm fan on top right (no LED).
All three are Maglev style with easy detachable fan blade assembly (same goes for red one in bottom, and 140mm on the back too) :


----------



## Valantar (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I'm always down for free stuff
> 
> 
> Weird how SATA has stuck in 3.0 for over a decade, I guess that it can't be sped up or otherwise it had probably already got new revisions.





lexluthermiester said:


> It really is and more than just a little irritating given how easy it would be to update the spec to 24gbps or even 36gbps.


There was SATA Express, which ... well, we all know how that panned out. My understanding is that there just isn't a perceived need for this at any point in the industry, which has left SATA at 3.0 as its final state more or less by default. IIRC Anandtech wrote something to that effect once, that the SATA Working Group had essentially abandoned all attempts at future standards and instead recommended adopting other PCIe-based standards for anything that needs the performance. After all, it's still 2-2.5x faster than a HDD, leaving plenty of room to grow there for faster drive tech like dual/triple actuators, and anything faster would still most likely be slower than PCIe. Why have two standards when you can have one?

u.2 and PCIe over various types of cabling (OCULink plus various other standards, proprietary solutions, and plain riser cables) has essentially removed any need for a faster SATA standard. Having everything over PCIe is both faster and simpler, as you remove the need for some (integrated or discrete) PCIe-to-SATA/whatever bridge somewhere, and in most applications signal integrity either isn't an issue or would be just as much of an issue for a similarly fast revision of SATA (e.g. you'd need the same redrivers or retimers as you need with PCIe). PCIe also has the massive advantage of flexibility and scalability in lane counts and speeds across the same controllers, connectors and cabling, making it extremely flexible. If HDDs at some point outstrip SATA 3.0 speeds broadly, they'll likely just move to some sort of single-lane PCIe interface (or two slower lanes for longer wiring runs).


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

Valantar said:


> There was SATA Express, which ... well, we all know how that panned out. My understanding is that there just isn't a perceived need for this at any point in the industry, which has left SATA at 3.0 as its final state more or less by default. IIRC Anandtech wrote something to that effect once, that the SATA Working Group had essentially abandoned all attempts at future standards and instead recommended adopting other PCIe-based standards for anything that needs the performance. After all, it's still 2-2.5x faster than a HDD, leaving plenty of room to grow there for faster drive tech like dual/triple actuators, and anything faster would still most likely be slower than PCIe. Why have two standards when you can have one?
> 
> u.2 and PCIe over various types of cabling (OCULink plus various other standards, proprietary solutions, and plain riser cables) has essentially removed any need for a faster SATA standard. Having everything over PCIe is both faster and simpler, as you remove the need for some (integrated or discrete) PCIe-to-SATA/whatever bridge somewhere, and in most applications signal integrity either isn't an issue or would be just as much of an issue for a similarly fast revision of SATA (e.g. you'd need the same redrivers or retimers as you need with PCIe). PCIe also has the massive advantage of flexibility and scalability in lane counts and speeds across the same controllers, connectors and cabling, making it extremely flexible. If HDDs at some point outstrip SATA 3.0 speeds broadly, they'll likely just move to some sort of single-lane PCIe interface (or two slower lanes for longer wiring runs).


Yeah, you have good points there. As all modern motherboards have NVMe M.2 slots and at least four SATA connectors for general use SSD/HDDs.


----------



## Valantar (May 15, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Yeah, you have good points there. As all modern motherboards have NVMe M.2 slots and at least four SATA connectors for general use SSD/HDDs.


Yep, plus consumer local storage needs have dropped precipitously since the advent of cloud storage (whether that's sustainable in the long run is another question entirely). A handful of SATA ports for mass storage + 2-3-4 m.2 ports for whatever you want that's faster is plenty for consumers - especially seeing how m.2 drives go to 8TB and are far more limited by cost than anything else.


----------



## Kissamies (May 15, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Yep, plus consumer local storage needs have dropped precipitously since the advent of cloud storage (whether that's sustainable in the long run is another question entirely). A handful of SATA ports for mass storage + 2-3-4 m.2 ports for whatever you want that's faster is plenty for consumers - especially seeing how m.2 drives go to 8TB and are far more limited by cost than anything else.


Yeah, it's mostly the modern games which consume the most storage on an average consumer..


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 15, 2022)

I got curious and bought WD Ultrastar HC560 20TB HDD. Currently the biggest CMR HDD around. It is not my smartest purchase ever..despite the discounted price. A shucked hdd would lower capacity like 14TB would be better price to space ratio.

So far I am amazed! This hdd despite being 20TB is much much quieter than my HC550 18TB ultrastar. It is as quiet as if not quieter than my 14TB wd external. I wonder if I just simply for a bad batch for previous 18TB and trying ask for an RMA. But it was an OEM hdd so I am not sure if warranty is claimable.

I think I might turn this HDD into a temporary boot drive while waiting for SSD price to fall or saving up for the moment. Yeah its random io may be far from ssd but for HDD is the best in its class anyway I need capacity as a stopgap before 4TB ssd goes down in price.


----------



## Shrek (May 15, 2022)

I seem to recall that Western Digital may be returning to a Hybrid option

Western Digital announces a hybrid hard drive | Network World


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 15, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I seem to recall that Western Digital may be returning to a Hybrid option
> 
> Western Digital announces a hybrid hard drive | Network World


 According to the HC560 data sheet although this is first HDD from them incorporate Optinand, they said it is not a Hybrid HDD though.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 15, 2022)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> According to the HC560 data sheet although this is first HDD from them incorporate Optinand, they said it is not a Hybrid HDD though.


Hi,
Using a 20tb as a boot drive is just crazy talk


----------



## Shrek (May 15, 2022)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> According to the HC560 data sheet although this is first HDD from them incorporate Optinand, they said it is not a Hybrid HDD though.



Good to know, even if the article thinks its hybrid
Western Digital announces a hybrid hard drive | Network World


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 16, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> It's an upgrade along side my main PC (new case + new platform) :


"Galactic Empire" GPU?!?



Shrek said:


> I seem to recall that Western Digital may be returning to a Hybrid option
> 
> Western Digital announces a hybrid hard drive | Network World


That would be nice!



Valantar said:


> There was SATA Express, which ... well, we all know how that panned out.


And that is because it wasn't directly backward compatible. Compatibility is important. It was a moronic decision.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> "Galactic Empire" GPU?!?
> 
> And that is because it wasn't directly backward compatible. Compatibility is important. It was a moronic decision.


There was a few cool star wars edition GPU's, like theres been a few gundam ones. Harkens back to the days of anime girls and frogs and whatever on GPU boxes, to me.

I think SATA is dead in the water, no mechanical drives are coming close to its 600MB/s limits. SATA will linger for optical and mechanical drives for another 10 years before those technologies come close to maxing it out, it's kinda like USB 2.0 lingering around for the slow speed devices.

High speed devices like SSD's have moved away to PCI-E based connections. Reminds me of the transfer from IDE to SATA, where lower speed devices stayed on IDE for quite a long time before it vanished.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> "Galactic Empire" GPU?!?





Mussels said:


> There was a few cool star wars edition GPU's, like theres been a few gundam ones. Harkens back to the days of anime girls and frogs and whatever on GPU boxes, to me.



It would have been better if it was a 20 or 30 series FE cooler instead of the generic Nvidia blower. But at least it looks cool.


----------



## OneMoar (May 16, 2022)

3070TI GO brrrrr


----------



## R-T-B (May 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It really is and more than just a little irritating given how easy it would be to update the spec to 24gbps or even 36gbps.


I guess they just figure "why?  we have nvme..."


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> High speed devices like SSD's have moved away to PCI-E based connections.


I get that. But no one asked for it. Lot's of people want upgraded SATA 4.0 with high bandwidth signaling that is backward compatible with existing SATA.



R-T-B said:


> I guess they just figure "why? we have nvme..."


Backward compatibility? Change for the sake of purpose is logical. Change for the sake of change is wasteful. And try to remember, M.2 SATA came first, NVMe came later.


----------



## MIRTAZAPINE (May 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It really is and more than just a little irritating given how easy it would be to update the spec to 24gbps or even 36gbps.



Would be great if there is Sata 4 or Sata 5. SSD speed have grown faster than what sata speed could keep up with though. Sata 3 is still good for a long while for even the most advance of mechanical HDD. Below is my crystaldiskmark for my 20TB HC560. It is barely reaching 300MBps despite incorapating breakthrough such as Optinand where the file firmware/filetables processes move to an SOC on board flash, energy-assisted magnetic recording technology (EAMR) and triple-stage actuator (TSA). It pushes capacity abit more but speed increases are very marginal.

The U2 connector is the real successor for Sata 3 where you can get NVME speed but able to connect out. I still kinda wish Sata have taken the approach akin to usb for compatibility with adding pcie lanes to connector. That was meant to be Sata express but they never took off, I would not mind the bigger form factor connector if legacy sata still remains.

If I am not wrong sata protocol could be scale further based on this anandtech article but power consumption scaling and cost is a factor why it was not pushed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 16, 2022)

MIRTAZAPINE said:


> If I am not wrong sata protocol could be scale further based on this anandtech article but power consumption scaling and cost is a factor why it was not pushed.


Power usage increase would be minimal for SSDs and nothing serious for HDDs. The protocol can easily scale to 96gbps.

However, we've gotten a bit off topic, so I'll shut up..


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2022)

I'm still struggling to decide what 4k tv to get for my playstation 5. I was dead set on LG 42" OLED C2, but then when I learned it won't have the new panel until the Fall production timeline... I was like eh...  and also the Alienware OLED 34" only is great for PC really... and then the Samsung QD OLED's are out now and are considered than LG's line...

I am so confused what to do!!!  I think my only option is to wait for LG 42" C2 in the Fall for the new panels to be proper EVO panels... I need my OLED to work well with PS5 and PC and not be bigger than 42"... I might be able to get 48" to work... 

if I can find the 48" C1 on sale for $899 new I may go for that to save some money.


----------



## Chomiq (May 16, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I'm still struggling to decide what 4k tv to get for my playstation 5. I was dead set on LG 42" OLED C2, but then when I learned it won't have the new panel until the Fall production timeline...


Wait till you see the pink tint at an off angle on the "new" panel.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Wait till you see the pink tint at an off angle on the "new" panel.



I won't be sitting at an off angle though, I have seen this in reviews though you are correct. I guess I could just get the current C2 42"... bah I don't know what to do... so frustrating. I want to best gaming experience possible so I know I am doing OLED... lol

honestly the Samsungs are extremely overpriced... I have the C1 48" as low as $999 and I think it may hit $899... if it does, I am going to grab it. Other than that I don't know which path I will go... if I wall mount it, and push my desk back a little extra, it should suit my needs just find, plus give me extra desk space.


----------



## Chomiq (May 16, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> honestly the Samsungs are extremely overpriced... I have the C1 48" as low as $999 and I think* it may hit $899*... if it does, I am going to grab it. Other than that I don't know which path I will go... if I wall mount it, and push my desk back a little extra, it should suit my needs just find, plus give me extra desk space.


It may or it may bounce back due to reduced stock (which usually happens around June for the old series).

Samsung's QD-OLED is still new and it won't be until next year when they'll introduce something smaller (49").

Personally I'd go with 55" OLED for PS5/movies and a regular IPS panel for PC gaming. From time to time run some PC game that plays well with controller on the OLED.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> It may or it may bounce back due to reduced stock (which usually happens around June for the old series).
> 
> Samsung's QD-OLED is still new and it won't be until next year when they'll introduce something smaller (49").
> 
> Personally I'd go with 55" OLED for PS5/movies and a regular IPS panel for PC gaming. From time to time run some PC game that plays well with controller on the OLED.



this is a good plan yeah


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> It may or it may bounce back due to reduced stock (which usually happens around June for the old series).
> 
> Samsung's QD-OLED is still new and it won't be until next year when they'll introduce something smaller (49").
> 
> Personally I'd go with 55" OLED for PS5/movies and a regular IPS panel for PC gaming. From time to time run some PC game that plays well with controller on the OLED.



Same here, I got the 48inch version of the LG CX OLED I got for about £457 because the box MIA but the tv itself has ran for 0hours and the remote was brand new.

I watch movies, series and so on and play on my PS4 Pro.

At my PC I got a 27inch 4K 144Hz IPS panel.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 16, 2022)

I'm not a gear hoarder, but got a third lens for my D610 because I wanna get into some casual macro work. Going on a few trips in the next few months.

105mm 2.8D macro, used, about $250. Funnily enough all 3 lenses cost me the same. The D misses out on the VR of the newer 2.8G, but as someone just starting out in macro I'm not paying $1100 for the 2.8G.

D610 is already living on the tripod practically full time so VR is whatever, looking forward to the 105's famed sharpness at f/16-f/32.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Same here, I got the 48inch version of the LG CX OLED I got for about £457 because the box MIA but the tv itself has ran for 0hours and the remote was brand new.
> 
> I watch movies, series and so on and play on my PS4 Pro.
> 
> At my PC I got a 27inch 4K 144Hz IPS panel.



that is an insanely good price... how did you find that deal? i could care less about box


----------



## puma99dk| (May 16, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> that is an insanely good price... how did you find that deal? i could care less about box


I was just lucky and accepted a good deal  . I had to drive 280km in total to get it.

I think I had it for almost 2 years now it's a awesome TV just wish LG could make a better app interface this is why I use a Apple TV 4K 2021 model to get a extra good experience with apps that LG don't have yet.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I was just lucky and accepted a good deal  . I had to drive 280km in total to get it.
> 
> I think I had it for almost 2 years now it's a awesome TV just wish LG could make a better app interface this is why I use a Apple TV 4K 2021 model to get a extra good experience with apps that LG don't have yet.



I will just be using it with my PS5 so I don't need any of the apps


----------



## SpittinFax (May 16, 2022)

I ordered a Radeon RX 6600 for AU$429 (US$299) which as far as I'm aware is well below MSRP. And a decent triple-fan Gigabyte Eagle model too. Huge upgrade from my GTX 1060 6GB for 1080p.

RTX 3060 almost won the contract but in the end I hesitated at the idea of paying +40% Nvidia tax for +10% performance gain on a good day and worse perf-per-watt efficiency. This will keep me going through another GPU apocalypse. I already have Freesync monitors and SAM capability so might as well give Radeon a go.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 16, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> I ordered a Radeon RX 6600 for AU$429 (US$299) which as far as I'm aware is well below MSRP. And a decent triple-fan Gigabyte Eagle model too. Huge upgrade from my GTX 1060 6GB for 1080p.
> 
> RTX 3060 almost won the contract but in the end I hesitated at the idea of paying +40% Nvidia tax for +10% performance gain on a good day and worse perf-per-watt efficiency. This will keep me going through another GPU apocalypse. I already have Freesync monitors and SAM capability so might as well give Radeon a go.
> 
> View attachment 247693



that is a great price! congrats!  you can always OC it, you will gain prob 7% across the board. just set the fan curve in msi afterburner to custom.


----------



## SpittinFax (May 16, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> that is a great price! congrats!  you can always OC it, you will gain prob 7% across the board. just set the fan curve in msi afterburner to custom.



Nice! I hear it has very good thermals and especially the lower-end RDNA2 cards have good overclocking headroom, so I think I shall.....


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I get that. But no one asked for it. Lot's of people want upgraded SATA 4.0 with high bandwidth signaling that is backward compatible with existing SATA.
> 
> 
> Backward compatibility? Change for the sake of purpose is logical. Change for the sake of change is wasteful. And try to remember, M.2 SATA came first, NVMe came later.


Who, exactly wants sata 4.0?

You say lots of people but other than NVME drives (which need direct PCI-E to a CPU to get those speeds) there are no sata devices that  would actually benefit, as the extra overhead and latency of a SATA controller make it not worth it vs direct PCI-E with NVME


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 17, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Samsung QD OLED's are out now


This. Buy one, don't think twice.



Mussels said:


> Who, exactly wants sata 4.0?


Shall we make a poll?

EDIT: Poll created!








						Should SATA get updated specs? Example SATA 4.0 @ 36Gbps, 48Gbps or 64Gbps.
					

The discussion came up in another thread and it seemed like it might be interesting to find out what everyone thinks about the subject. Would you like an updated spec for the standard SATA connector?  Are you happy with the way things are? Are you inbetween somewhere?  Place your vote and...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






Mussels said:


> You say lots of people but other than NVME drives (which need direct PCI-E to a CPU to get those speeds) there are no sata devices that would actually benefit, as the extra overhead and latency of a SATA controller make it not worth it vs direct PCI-E with NVME


NVMe requires direct mounting on the motherboard which limits the number of drive that can be used on a given system. SATA ports are small, easily arranged and grant the use of many more drives. SATA SSD's would particularly benefit from updated SATA specs. The extra overhead and latency is easily managed and a SATA controller can be wired directly to a CPU's PCIe lanes. NVMe is great for a single boot drive, but not great for expansion of storage.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 17, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> I ordered a Radeon RX 6600 for AU$429 (US$299) which as far as I'm aware is well below MSRP. And a decent triple-fan Gigabyte Eagle model too. Huge upgrade from my GTX 1060 6GB for 1080p.
> 
> RTX 3060 almost won the contract but in the end I hesitated at the idea of paying +40% Nvidia tax for +10% performance gain on a good day and worse perf-per-watt efficiency. This will keep me going through another GPU apocalypse. I already have Freesync monitors and SAM capability so might as well give Radeon a go.



Enjoy the new card! 2060S performance at just 130W is pretty crazy. The Eagle's size seems a lil overkill though  looks like a great candidate for a deshroud


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2022)

Got a 5M flat ethernet cable to run across the carpet and remove a wifi link in my mesh network
It's so light, i thought the package was empty or something else - the thin cables weigh so much less than round ones


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2022)

Ended up ordering a couple of short Ethernet cables, except it turned it was two packs of three, with a 79% discount, so I guess I paid about nothing per cable.
Got an HDMI cable and a USB-C to 3.5 mm jack adapter as well.






Oh and the stuff on this poorly focused picture too.


----------



## Mussels (May 17, 2022)

Oh i got a new mouse too, but it's crap

Jumps around a lot, i think the mousepad is a bit rough

(S22 ultra 10x zoom, handheld with a moving mouse. damned impressive)


----------



## Valantar (May 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Oh i got a new mouse too, but it's crap
> 
> Jumps around a lot, i think the mousepad is a bit rough
> 
> ...


Wow, how far away was that? Impressively sharp for a phone. I'm so glad phones are finally getting useful telephoto lenses. I never really understood people fawning over ultrawides - they have their uses, but a telephoto has so much more potential for cool stuff. 

Btw isn't that a rat, with the smooth tail? Either way, cute critter


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2022)

Not bad, but it's really quite the dust magnet.
I still don't get the punch hole cameras...


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Not bad, but it's really quite the dust magnet.
> I still don't get the punch hole cameras...
> 
> View attachment 247740



I wish they would make models with no front cameras, I really think there would be a good market for that. Lot of us don't take selfies, and each company already has like 7+ models of each, so why not one more... if you want front camera then you simply don't buy that model.


----------



## GerKNG (May 17, 2022)

someone panic sold this 3060 Eagle OC after he flashed the aorus elite bios on it and got no post. (card does not have a dual bios but i could fix it with my iGPU )
paid 180€ for it and it's 4 days old. (with receipt)


----------



## Valantar (May 17, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> someone panic sold this 3060 Eagle OC after he flashed the aorus elite bios on it and got no post. (card does not have a dual bios but i could fix it with my iGPU )
> paid 180€ for it and it's 4 days old. (with receipt)
> View attachment 247749


Wow, the level of stupidity on display there is ... quite something. So many layers! Great deal for you though


----------



## RealKGB (May 17, 2022)

_The phone collection grows_


Spoiler











iPhone 4 CDMA on iOS 4.2.6, meaning it was never updated in its entire lifetime. A very rare find.
It's a weird little phone as it has no SIM slot, while the 4 GSM and 4S (GSM+CDMA) do. Sadly this means it can't be activated, as the 4 CDMA is locked to Verizon and Verizon refuses to activate any phone that doesn't have VoLTE support (which the 4 definitely doesn't as it's 3G only. VoLTE support was added with the iPhone 6).


Spoiler








So it's essentially a glorified iPod touch now, except the iOS 4.2.x App Store isn't super useful and iTunes won't install apps, so it's a glorified iPod touch which is a glorified iPod.
10/10 would recommend.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 17, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I wish they would make models with no front cameras, I really think there would be a good market for that. Lot of us don't take selfies, and each company already has like 7+ models of each, so why not one more... if you want front camera then you simply don't buy that model.


That's partially why I bought my previous phone, a Zenfone 6, no front camera, since it had a flip camera. 
The Pixel 6 isn't even as bad as some phone and the droplets are even worse than the punch holes imho. 
Just a pointless way of adding the front facing camera. I'm sure most people don't mind a slightly thicker top bezel to hide the camera in, if there must be one.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 17, 2022)

RealKGB said:


> _The phone collection grows_
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hi,
My iphone 4 is also just a ipod now works fine locked to at&t.
My new se is locked to xfinity but se was actually free unlike the at&t 4 and 5s wasn't either but using it as a security cam access devise.


----------



## harm9963 (May 17, 2022)

Hell of a deal !


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Hell of a deal !View attachment 247774



that is a great deal, if I am not mistake though, it is still slower in games than say a dual ranked 2x16gb 32gb setup with lower speeds and latency.

I am not 100% on that though, been awhile since I studied that stuff.


----------



## SN2716057 (May 17, 2022)

Bought another Ducky One2


----------



## R-T-B (May 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Oh i got a new mouse too, but it's crap
> 
> Jumps around a lot, i think the mousepad is a bit rough
> 
> ...


Does it come with free Rabies software update?


----------



## tabascosauz (May 17, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> that is a great deal, if I am not mistake though, it is still slower in games than say a dual ranked 2x16gb 32gb setup with lower speeds and latency.
> 
> I am not 100% on that though, been awhile since I studied that stuff.



DR is faster but the gap is not that big or always the same for different platforms, besides there's also other variables like Fabric speed, and the fact that the dual rank kit would also need to be flat timings B-die to compare.

4000 16-16-16 is a brand new kit for Viper Steels, the other three old kits are mediocre B-die bins 4000CL19, 4133CL19 and 4400CL19.

They don't make dual rank, you can only piece together 2 kits to make 4x8.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 17, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> DR is faster but the gap is not that big or always the same for different platforms, besides there's also other variables like Fabric speed.
> 
> 4000 16-16-16 is a brand new kit for Viper Steels, the other three old kits are mediocre B-die bins 4000CL19, 4133CL19 and 4400CL19.
> 
> They don't make dual rank, you can only piece together 2 kits to make 4x8.



I doubt many budget mobo's could run all 4 slots at xmp at those speeds too. so 2x8 is really your only option with the viper steels. but still, a great price if your mobo is QVL for them.

anyone got a link on amazon to these 4000 cl 16? i want to see if they still on sale. i wouldn't mind grabbing me one.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 17, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I doubt many budget mobo's could run all 4 slots at xmp at those speeds too. so 2x8 is really your only option with the viper steels. but still, a great price if your mobo is QVL for them.
> 
> anyone got a link on amazon to these 4000 cl 16? i want to see if they still on sale. i wouldn't mind grabbing me one.



They're sold out currently.... Third party sellers have them listed for 160

Link if you want to keep an eye out for them



			https://www.amazon.com/Patriot-4000MHz-16-16-16-36-Low-Latency-Memory/dp/B09NLBNLZ4/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?crid=11BDBB37XVKDA&keywords=4000+CL16&qid=1652815707&sprefix=4000+cl16%2Caps%2C171&sr=8-4


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Got a 5M flat ethernet cable to run across the carpet and remove a wifi link in my mesh network
> It's so light, i thought the package was empty or something else - the thin cables weigh so much less than round ones
> 
> View attachment 247723


i sell this to customers only. very good cable. i have two cat 8.1 of those as well.


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wow, how far away was that? Impressively sharp for a phone. I'm so glad phones are finally getting useful telephoto lenses. I never really understood people fawning over ultrawides - they have their uses, but a telephoto has so much more potential for cool stuff.
> 
> Btw isn't that a rat, with the smooth tail? Either way, cute critter


Looks like this guy to me:




Telephoto lenses are great, young grasshopper





When i ordered my S22U, they screwed up and placed two orders - one 512GB black, one 256GB burgundy.

It only took 3 months after sending it back, but i finally got the refund for the 256GB burgundy... the same day the pre order bonuses arrived 

My second A8 tablet, and another set of charging accesories (I got the car charger instead of the Trio last time)


----------



## 1100R (May 18, 2022)

LGA 1700 bending correct frame for my ASUS Hero.


----------



## Kissamies (May 18, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wow, the level of stupidity on display there is ... quite something. So many layers! Great deal for you though


I remember that I bricked a X1800 XL in 2006 and sold it for 50EUR, paid 200EUR for it a month earlier 

I'll order a Corsair HS35 headset tomorrow, I'll post unboxing pics at friday if they arrive then.


----------



## r9 (May 18, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I'm not a gear hoarder, but got a third lens for my D610 because I wanna get into some casual macro work. Going on a few trips in the next few months.
> 
> 105mm 2.8D macro, used, about $250. Funnily enough all 3 lenses cost me the same. The D misses out on the VR of the newer 2.8G, but as someone just starting out in macro I'm not paying $1100 for the 2.8G.
> 
> ...


"I'm not a gear hoarder" - That's exactly what a gear hoarder would say.


----------



## Palladium (May 18, 2022)

Bought for my living room LSR305s. The line-out of this $25 Aptx-HD BT receiver is amazing, even better than my D50s at this purpose in clarity and output power.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 18, 2022)

r9 said:


> "I'm not a gear hoarder" - That's exactly what a gear hoarder would say.



literally the very minute you said that, I bought a used chonker 80-200mm 2.8D, so you might be right   looking forward to this zoom, I checked the s/n on the macro and that one is older than me by a tiny bit

the macro and zoom round out all the kit I need, and the 4 still haven't caught up to what I paid back then for the D610, so it could certainly be worse.

I never liked or used the 35mm 2D much, so might sell that one bringing it down to just the 3 that I really need


----------



## Chomiq (May 18, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> literally the very minute you said that, I bought a used chonker 80-200mm 2.8D, so you might be right   looking forward to this zoom, I checked the s/n on the macro and that one is older than me by a tiny bit
> 
> the macro and zoom round out all the kit I need, and the 4 still haven't caught up to what I paid back then for the D610, so it could certainly be worse.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was wondering why you picked 35 when you already had 50. It's usually one or the other, some prefer 35 others 50.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 18, 2022)

this could be interesting between the main rig and the Athlon 5350 rig later...

from what i read it can be used to transfer files, copy/past and as a KVM switch ... all that for 9.90chf instead of the original 29.95cf (man i love clearance sales!  )
they updated the model to the JUC400 but all that it add is PC to Mac transfer (The JUC100 is win to win/iPad/Android) and i only have a Powermac G4 Quicksilver 2001  (collection purpose, paid 1chf plus 22chf port  some years ago ahah) oh they also have a JUC700 (USB 3.0 and around 79chf) bah, at that price the USB 2.0 JUC100 is more than enough hehe.

also, confirmed, the Deltaco DK440R is fantastic (wired or wireless) and the Kailh Box Red switches feel just right!


----------



## Hyderz (May 18, 2022)

My pikachu wide mouse pad has arrived  happy days, ironically pikachu is a mouse too


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 18, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> pikachu is a mouse too


u never stop learning! ... i always thought it is a kind of electric squirrel. 
U ruined my illusion tho....


----------



## tabascosauz (May 18, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah I was wondering why you picked 35 when you already had 50. It's usually one or the other, some prefer 35 others 50.



The 35 focuses closer than the 50, thought maybe better for landscapes too. But it has the AF-D blue dot design defect at <f/8, has really annoying complex distortion, is neither sharp nor fast really, and I forgot the difference in focal length so closer work was effectively about the same. 

Now that I have the 105 macro the only real reason to use the 35 is gone.


----------



## Sasqui (May 19, 2022)

My new (to me) ASUS Z97-A . This replaces an MSI Z97 U3 Plus (with i7-4790k) board.  The MSI won't post.  Got on eBay for $115 shipped, it's never been used and I think it's an RMA, the box and board was pristine with everything still in wrapping, even the I/O shield. So far so good, but I've got some work to do, including a lot of software. The stock cooler is there with an i3-4x CPU for testing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 19, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> ironically pikachu is a mouse too


Pikachu is a rodent sure, but it's no mouse. Mice don't go around shoving 50megavolts up peoples backsides..


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Pikachu is a rodent sure, but it's no mouse. Mice don't go around shoving 50megavolts up peoples backsides..


i'm sorry to disappoint you. i googled and it's a japanese terror mouse. even though i personally don't want to accept it


----------



## RealKGB (May 19, 2022)

iPhone 6 on iOS 8.3! This was a lucky find for $50 - iOS 8 is what the iPhone 6 launched on and it's not easy to find one on 8.3. It is iCloud locked, but it's not on Setup, so I can access the phone and see what email it is. I've sent some iMessages and an email to the listed iCloud email in hopes they respond.


Spoiler








However, the display has some...
problems.


Spoiler








Here's a freeze-frame of it, it flickered quite violently when I touched it.
Then a few minutes later it stopped responding completely.

The display is aftermarket, so I'm guessing it's just a crappy display. I'm hoping to win a locked 6 for cheap to swap the display for an official Apple one.


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2022)

Should arrive tomorrow:






			https://www.corsair.com/us/en/Categories/Products/Memory/DOMINATOR-PLATINUM-RGB-DDR5-Memory---Black/p/CMT32GX5M2X6000C36#tab-tech-specs


----------



## Valantar (May 20, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Should arrive tomorrow:
> View attachment 248130
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those are some tall DIMMs!


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wow, those are some tall DIMMs!



Luckily no issues with my Noctua NH-U12A 

I was also lucky I got these @ Megekko for 333 Euros with shipping, this kit was usually more expensive as you can see below at other retailers.

According to gigabyte they can run 36-36-36-76 @ 6000Mhz 1.35V.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2022)

RealKGB said:


> iPhone 6 on iOS 8.3! This was a lucky find for $50 - iOS 8 is what the iPhone 6 launched on and it's not easy to find one on 8.3. It is iCloud locked, but it's not on Setup, so I can access the phone and see what email it is. I've sent some iMessages and an email to the listed iCloud email in hopes they respond.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



What i do is buy used B or C grade displays off Ebay, had to change my partners a few times and the cheapo non genuine screens are just shitty.

I also have a Iphone 4s i use for a ipod, it is near mint condition and 32gb


----------



## Space Lynx (May 20, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Luckily no issues with my Noctua NH-U12A



that is the best cooler out there imo, well done!


----------



## RealKGB (May 20, 2022)

Tigger said:


> What i do is buy used B or C grade displays off Ebay, had to change my partners a few times and the cheapo non genuine screens are just shitty.


I buy iCloud locked phones since they go for cheap and always have an OG Apple display. I usually get a good battery into the bargain (though I don't think this 6 needs one considering it's been used for 6 months at max).


----------



## PerfectWave (May 20, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wow, those are some tall DIMMs!


can stop the airflow of the pc XD


----------



## P4-630 (May 20, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> can stop the airflow of the pc XD



My case has good airflow from the front to the back so I don't think this will be an issue.


----------



## PerfectWave (May 20, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> My case has good airflow from the front to the back so I don't think this will be an issue.


sure it is not i was joking


----------



## ste2425 (May 20, 2022)

I recently bought a MCP4251 digital potentiometer. 13 bloody quid posted for something that tiny.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2022)

ste2425 said:


> I recently bought a MCP4251 digital potentiometer. 13 bloody quid posted for something that tiny. View attachment 248160



Where from? Farnell and mouser, they are £1.02p-£1.06p


----------



## ste2425 (May 20, 2022)

Tigger said:


> Where from? Farnell and mouser, they are £1.02p-£1.06p


Yea they are quite cheeky. It’s only when you got though the checkout process you find out they slap on a £9 handling charge for the privilege. 

Sod’s law after buying it I found it a couple of quid cheaper elsewhere but still. The price of the item itself is cheap but total cost posted is daft.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 20, 2022)

ste2425 said:


> Yea they are quite cheeky. It’s only when you got though the checkout process you find out they slap on a £9 handling charge for the privilege.
> 
> Sod’s law after buying it I found it a couple of quid cheaper elsewhere but still. The price of the item itself is cheap but total cost posted is daft.



That is cheeky. I guess they really want you to buy in bulk and don't like single item buyers.


----------



## ste2425 (May 20, 2022)

Yep all the big parts suppliers seem to be the same.

i wish we had places in store we could go to, would be so much easier.

I know RS Components have stores but closest one is an hour drive.


----------



## Fouquin (May 21, 2022)

Just this junk from some dead x86 competitor nobody has heard of.


----------



## P4-630 (May 21, 2022)

The DDR5 kit arrived:    




Now I only need a motherboard and a windows 11 license, which will come next month.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> The DDR5 kit arrived:
> View attachment 248260
> 
> Now I only need a motherboard and a windows 11 license, which will come next month.
> View attachment 248261


Nice, a 12700k is pretty good too, stock is about 22500 on R23 but yours might better mine with DDR5


----------



## phill (May 22, 2022)

Well I went and did something I perhaps shouldn't have.....




Well, time to see if stupid can get it to work!!    My Threadripper system is actually going to get some use that's not benching for 10 minutes....    Well maybe later..  I always find Notworks can have their teething issues........  Going to test the card to see if it functions in my Synology NAS as well, if not, gotta have a new plan.........  Will be interesting....


----------



## harm9963 (May 23, 2022)

Order two more , for a total of 32GB.


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2022)

I need to buy bulk CR2032 batteries, it's worse than flashdrives buying online - half the reviews say the damned things are fake or old stock with degraded voltages out of the box


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 23, 2022)

Just got a OLED switch


----------



## Audioave10 (May 23, 2022)

1 2GB Crucial & 4 2GB Samsung Dimms of DDR3 1333Mhz RAM from a trusted Ebay site. $12 US was too good a price for me. Useful for old Dell and HP upgrades.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 24, 2022)

I got a HB-7 hood with some Amazon credit for the 80-200 2.8D (N) arriving later this week. Might have VASTLY underestimated the sheer size of this lens.........77mm filter size....mother of god


----------



## RealKGB (May 24, 2022)

Apple Watch Series 2. Old, yes. That's fine. If I got a newer one I'd run into "update yer phone" issues (which I am not doing because I like having a jailbreak). Plus, watchOS 7 removed Force Touch which I really like. Got the watch plus charger plus screen protector for $53. Good deal!


Spoiler








However, when it arrived today, I quickly noticed a problem.


Spoiler








It don't fit!
I ordered a Sport S/M band it should arrive Wednesday. In the meantime I shoved the thing halfway up my arm.
I use it for media controls mostly.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 24, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I got a HB-7 hood with some Amazon credit for the 80-200 2.8D (N) arriving later this week. Might have VASTLY underestimated the sheer size of this lens.........77mm filter size....mother of god
> 
> View attachment 248605



That 80-200 is 1.3kg of chonky goodness.

A couple weeks with it and you'll be ready to lug the Sigma 200-500 2.8 around.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2022)

Bought some switches


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 24, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> That 80-200 is 1.3kg of chonky goodness.
> 
> A couple weeks with it and you'll be ready to lug the Sigma 200-500 2.8 around.
> 
> View attachment 248612


Looks like a ACOG or Moonlight Optic Prototype for Rifles.


----------



## Grischa (May 24, 2022)

*Black Magic Web Preserter

*


----------



## KainXS (May 24, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> Bought some switches
> 
> View attachment 248615


Are they modable ones?


----------



## ste2425 (May 24, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> That 80-200 is 1.3kg of chonky goodness.
> 
> A couple weeks with it and you'll be ready to lug the Sigma 200-500 2.8 around.
> 
> View attachment 248612


Reminds me of this.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 24, 2022)

Durvelle27 said:


> Bought some switches
> 
> View attachment 248615


The screen on the OLED one I got yesterday is really nice, had both now and it'll be interesting a high power version with OLED. I'm reall a fan of the switch.



KainXS said:


> Are they modable ones?


I have a moddable one but stupidly got it banned by ninty


----------



## mclaren85 (May 24, 2022)

RealKGB said:


> However, when it arrived today, I quickly noticed a problem.


Why don't you just cut a hole?


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 24, 2022)

KainXS said:


> Are they modable ones?


The black one is already homebrewed, the pink haven't tried and the switch lite no


----------



## RealKGB (May 24, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> Why don't you just cut a hole?


I did a test fit without cutting a hole, it wraps around and covers the sensor.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 24, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I need to buy bulk CR2032 batteries, it's worse than flashdrives buying online - half the reviews say the damned things are fake or old stock with degraded voltages out of the box



this is one benefit of having physical walmart stores in America, as much as I dislike them as a company, they act as a really good "filtration" for quality control. and they have everything like that you just listed as well


----------



## mclaren85 (May 24, 2022)

Since I love the Altec Lansing brand, I crawl the whole web until I found this Altec bundle set from Amazon France. The brand proves me why they are the best yet again. This is excellent


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> Since I love the Altec Lansing brand, I crawl the whole web until I found this Altec bundle set from Amazon France. The brand proves me why they are the best yet again. This is excellent



What is it lol!


----------



## mclaren85 (May 24, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> What is it lol!


Sound bomb with a portable headset


----------



## GerKNG (May 24, 2022)

Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 5i with a tigerlake i3 and NVME SSD (was on sale for 369€)


----------



## P4-630 (May 24, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> Lenovo IdeaPad Flex 5i with a tigerlake i3 and NVME SSD (was on sale for 369€)



But...But... It's a Chromebook....


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 24, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> But...But... It's a Chromebook....


A chromebook that can be wiped and used for Windows, Linux or AndroidX86.


----------



## GerKNG (May 24, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> But...But... It's a Chromebook....


i just use it for browsing and work. and it runs linux natively.


----------



## joemama (May 24, 2022)

New 3070 just arrived today


----------



## puma99dk| (May 24, 2022)

joemama said:


> New 3070 just arrived today
> View attachment 248660
> View attachment 248661



Enjoy your RTX 3070, I got Asus' ROG Strix version because I traded for it and the RTX 3070 is a really great card I have a good 60fps experince in most games which my monitor was 1440p but maybe one day I will go back.


----------



## phill (May 24, 2022)

joemama said:


> New 3070 just arrived today
> View attachment 248660
> View attachment 248661


I've a couple of this sort of model, work really well, temps are good and the fans are near silent    Enjoy!!


----------



## GamerGuy (May 25, 2022)

All my RAM kits are 16GB, decided to go with a 2x 16GB kit for my gaming rig.


----------



## harm9963 (May 25, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> View attachment 248491
> Order two more , for a total of 32GB.View attachment 248491


Getting both sets June 1


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> All my RAM kits are 16GB, decided to go with a 2x 16GB kit for my gaming rig.



Arrrrrgh my eyes such low low quality for 2022 ich frage helfe


----------



## GamerGuy (May 25, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Arrrrrgh my eyes such low low quality for 2022 ich frage helfe


Can't be helped, using imgur app on my phone to post the pic.....unless you're referring to the RAM kit itself.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 25, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Can't be helped, using imgur app on my phone to post the pic.....unless you're referring to the RAM kit itself.



I'm pretty sure it's the image.  It's only 187x250px.


----------



## GamerGuy (May 25, 2022)

Yikes, I thought it was bad due to my viewing post on my phone, it is really low res! Okay, trying it out with upload from my phone gallery...


----------



## puma99dk| (May 25, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Can't be helped, using imgur app on my phone to post the pic.....unless you're referring to the RAM kit itself.


I meant the size of the picture.



GamerGuy said:


> Yikes, I thought it was bad due to my viewing post on my phone, it is really low res! Okay, trying it out with upload from my phone gallery...



The ram is killer doe some of the viper kits are actually pretty good.


----------



## phill (May 26, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Yikes, I thought it was bad due to my viewing post on my phone, it is really low res! Okay, trying it out with upload from my phone gallery...


Gonna have to stand on my head again to see this properly  

Serious note, hope you have good luck with the RAM kit    Hopefully it's tweakable if you'd like that sort of thing


----------



## GamerGuy (May 26, 2022)

phill said:


> Gonna have to stand on my head again to see this properly
> 
> Serious note, hope you have good luck with the RAM kit  Hopefully it's tweakable if you'd like that sort of thing


Can't be helped as I'm posting from my phone using this #£@% Imgur app, I don't see any tool in the app that would allow to to rotate the pic. 

As for the RAM, I dunno if it's good or bad, or tweakable, all I am concerned with is that I have 32GB occupying 2x DIMM slots. Silly me, I just remembered that I do already have 32GB of RAM, but it's a 4x 8GB set.


----------



## phill (May 26, 2022)

I try to never post anything from my phone, for the above reason, it would drive me nuts.  I just try to remember when I'm at a PC, much better for me as I have a head like a sieve!! lol 

With the more cores and such and just generally how things are going now, getting 32GB is a good step forward I think  Only my 3950X/5950X have 64GB and that's just for when I'm running WCG on it, it can suck the RAM dry  
I think personally 32GB at 3200 is a perfect place to be to be honest for gamers


----------



## Palladium (May 26, 2022)

My new desktop Class-D $65 stereo amp


----------



## DrCR (May 26, 2022)

Just bought my first Corsair PSU for personal use. Been using Seasonic exclusively for personal use since they became a thing in ‘06 or so, but the RMx was on sale, so that got the nod.

Funny how brands can become almost part of one’s self identify even for someone like me that doesn’t hesitate to move on should the quality/value/whatever drop.


----------



## harm9963 (May 26, 2022)

phill said:


> I try to never post anything from my phone, for the above reason, it would drive me nuts.  I just try to remember when I'm at a PC, much better for me as I have a head like a sieve!! lol
> 
> With the more cores and such and just generally how things are going now, getting 32GB is a good step forward I think  Only my 3950X/5950X have 64GB and that's just for when I'm running WCG on it, it can suck the RAM dry
> I think personally 32GB at 3200 is a perfect place to be to be honest for gamers


32 GB is all I want or need too !


----------



## tabascosauz (May 26, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Yikes, I thought it was bad due to my viewing post on my phone, it is really low res! Okay, trying it out with upload from my phone gallery...



Hot diggity, didn't know they made a new Viper line in 2x16GB. Nice find.

4000 20-26-26, if Micron or Hynix looks like it could be a real OCer! Is the kit dual rank (ie. chips on both sides)?


----------



## Mussels (May 26, 2022)

I got myself a second hand, as-new bargain buy

$200 Au, new with warranty (no box tho)






Now, you cant see squat from a compressed cropped photo like this - but side by side 2D content appears damn well identical, despite one being 4K 60Hz and one being 1440p 165Hz (Yay for windows scaling!)





The 4K overclocks to 73Hz fine via CRU (72Hz via Nvidia software) and i'm playing around with it, to decide if i want it as the primary or secondary screen

I'm using Nvidias Fast Vsync with a 160FPS cap, so i'll have equal low input latency on both screens and get some comparison time (72Hz + 144Hz should let me compare nicely)


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (May 26, 2022)

Got a Samsung 980 NVMe SSD 1 TB
Also bought a new iPad 9th Gen for my "better" half.


----------



## harm9963 (May 26, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Getting both sets June 1


Now the first set will come this Sunday , will have three day to play before the other set comes  on the 1st.


----------



## phill (May 26, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Now the first set will come this Sunday , will have three day to play before the other set comes  on the 1st.View attachment 248921


Enjoy the RAM, I have a few of their kits and they are pretty decent for the money    I've not had the time for overclocking RAM so its mostly at XMP or base speeds for when I'm testing.  I've really got to get moving upstairs to test the 2990WX I have so I can sell it on..  Bit of money back for that!! 

Hopefully get a few more things coming through soon.....


----------



## harm9963 (May 26, 2022)

phill said:


> Enjoy the RAM, I have a few of their kits and they are pretty decent for the money  I've not had the time for overclocking RAM so its mostly at XMP or base speeds for when I'm testing. I've really got to get moving upstairs to test the 2990WX I have so I can sell it on.. Bit of money back for that!!
> 
> Hopefully get a few more things coming through soon.....


Plan on XMP for everyday use, will tuned for benchmarks , and comparison's ,  will be interesting ,as I have 3800cl14 tuned now , but wanted the 32GB more than anything , for the money , was a good deal.


----------



## freeagent (May 26, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Plan on XMP for everyday use


That's the wrong attitude Mister


----------



## tabascosauz (May 26, 2022)

The three musketeers from ebay


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 26, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> The three musketeers from ebay
> 
> View attachment 248932



Wow.  The 80-200 looks new.


----------



## tabascosauz (May 27, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Wow.  The 80-200 looks new.



s/n puts it around 1998-2000 manufacture. So not quite the dinosaur that the 105 is (1995 ish). The 105 looks worn, but the optics are outrageously flawless to the point of disbelief

The 80-200's AF/M selector ring is kinda broken, won't lock in place and wants to slip back into Manual (where it does lock). Common problem bc most AF-D use the same cheap plastic ring, but it wasn't mentioned in the description. Trying to see what the seller wants to do - I don't want to go scouring eBay again and don't want to send it for a $300 repair in Ontario, so maybe I'll just tape it cuz I don't anticipate ever using manual on this one, AF is fast af  









						80-200 2.8D (N) loose AF/M ring
					






					youtube.com


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 27, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> s/n puts it around 1998-2000 manufacture. So not quite the dinosaur that the 105 is (1995 ish). The 105 looks worn, but the optics are outrageously flawless to the point of disbelief
> 
> The 80-200's AF/M selector ring is kinda broken, won't lock in place and wants to slip back into Manual (where it does lock). Common problem bc most AF-D use the same cheap plastic ring, but it wasn't mentioned in the description. Trying to see what the seller wants to do - I don't want to go scouring eBay again and don't want to send it for a $300 repair in Ontario, so maybe I'll just tape it cuz I don't anticipate ever using manual on this one, AF is fast af
> 
> ...



Oh, that's frustrating!  Hopefully the seller will make it right.  Is there a local shop that might be able to do the repair that wouldn't involve shipping, and for probably less than what Nikon (assuming that's where it would go) would charge?  But, yeah, a little gaffers tape to hold it in place that you could remove easily if you needed the MF for anything is probably the best bet.

The older (and newer as well) Nikkor glass is something else.  One of the photography forums I used to frequent has a huge thread of people shooting the old AI and AI-S glass on modern bodies.  Pretty impressive.

Here's to getting things settled with the seller and enjoying the lens.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2022)

I am really, really getting used to this 4K monitor

Because it's the same panel type it doesnt feel too different, i just need to find a method to hot-swap between the two if i change what style of game i'm playing... in theory i can setup the monitors and simply slide the mouse and kibble over? Anyone tried that sorta thing before?


----------



## Palladium (May 27, 2022)

B550M Aorus Pro-P = $80, bought in March
Ryzen 5600 = $155, just arrived last Friday
Reusing old Hynix P31 SSD and Crucial Ballistix Elite 3600C16 2x8GB


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2022)

What's the heatsink? Reminds me of a Gammaxx i fell in love with as a budget offering (except they arent all black)


----------



## Frick (May 27, 2022)

It has Wifi and an app so it probably counts as tech. Portable AC, Nedis someting somthing 12000btu (I have no idea what a BTU is or how optimistic the number is). I have a pretty small apartment so it might be enough to cool the entirety of it so I can have it in the kitchen. As expected it's pretty loud when the compressor is running, but not as loud as I feared. As for why, I have given up pretending to be fine sleeping in +30C. I have big windows to the south and live on the top floor so it gets really hot on sunny days, and dawn is about 2 in the morning so the sunny days are really long.


----------



## Sithaer (May 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> What's the heatsink? Reminds me of a Gammaxx i fell in love with as a budget offering (except they arent all black)



That looks like the ID  cooler I have on my i3 under my specs, if so then thats a nice budget cooler.

I'm actually curious how well it performs on that 5600.


----------



## P4-630 (May 27, 2022)

Should arrive tomorrow:


----------



## The red spirit (May 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I got myself a second hand, as-new bargain buy
> 
> $200 Au, new with warranty (no box tho)
> View attachment 248878
> ...


Kogan is actually a bit colder than Giga. Their white balance doesn't match.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 27, 2022)

A pair of new chargers and a quality USB-C cable.
Not sure what they were thinking when they came up with that brand name though...


----------



## Sasqui (May 27, 2022)

Frick said:


> It has Wifi and an app so it probably counts as tech. Portable AC, Nedis someting somthing 12000btu (I have no idea what a BTU is or how optimistic the number is). I have a pretty small apartment so it might be enough to cool the entirety of it so I can have it in the kitchen. As expected it's pretty loud when the compressor is running, but not as loud as I feared. As for why, I have given up pretending to be fine sleeping in +30C. I have big windows to the south and live on the top floor so it gets really hot on sunny days, and dawn is about 2 in the morning so the sunny days are really long.
> 
> View attachment 248989


I bought a similar one (10k BTU) for 3 rooms in my house. The only problem with mine, it tosses all of the hot air out the window exhaust, drawing in air from the house (and a lot of it). Kind of like a fireplace pulls cold air into the house, mine draws hot air from outside into the house. So it doesn't seem to be very efficient. Older units that I've seen have an intake hose from outdoors to cool the condenser.  So I only use it occasionally... it can't keep up with 500 sf to save its life.


----------



## kapone32 (May 27, 2022)

Well, guess who's getting a 5800X3D .









						AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D - Ryzen 7 5000 Series 8-Core 3.4 GHz Socket AM4 105W Desktop Processor - 100-100000651WOF - Newegg.com
					

Buy AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D - Ryzen 7 5000 Series 8-Core 3.4 GHz Socket AM4 105W Desktop Processor - 100-100000651WOF with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




Can't wait to test this out with TWWH2.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Kogan is actually a bit colder than Giga. Their white balance doesn't match.


That's less visible in person, and i haven't done anything at all the tune them up - heck the giga even has the low blue light mode enabled.


----------



## The red spirit (May 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That's less visible in person, and i haven't done anything at all the tune them up - heck the giga even has the low blue light mode enabled.


Low blue light mode is nothing more than setting white point to lower temperature.


----------



## Chomiq (May 28, 2022)

Couldn't let this pass me by:



€288, should arrive early next week. Together with MX-5 which I ordered yesterday in advance.


----------



## phill (May 28, 2022)

Well what can I say....  I'm addicited 

Since when I tried my Asus 10Gb card it never worked so I did a little research and tried to find an alternate for the Synology system, so I could find something else cheap and I came across this Supermicro card, so I messaged the seller and he said that if there was any issues I could return it, so was happy enough and bought it 





So here we have a Supermicro 10Gb card   (Actual model is SuperMicro AOC-STG-I2T R1.01A Dual Port 10GbE RJ45 LP PCIe-x8 Intel X540 - Ebay link)

  




Not really so worried about the speeds right now as its maxing out the single Raid 1 setup I have there but even then, its hitting up to 270MB/sec which is amazing    Time to have a think and see what is the best way go to forward with setting up a faster drive setup...  
Maybe not so tech related - 



But will help with some measuring should I need anything


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2022)

I never had such a heavy motherboard before....

The build has to wait a bit since my parents will be visiting me coming week, but I have everthing needed now.


----------



## bobbybluz (May 28, 2022)

This morning's Craigslist scores: Two Samsung 860 Pro 512GB's for $40 total. One was NIB, the other has 56 hours of use on it. One Samsung 860 Evo 4TB for $100. 27 hours of use on it. All from the same seller. Samsung Magician and Piriform Defraggler were used along with a USB docking station to confirm their condition. I'll put them in my bench PC to check for firmware updates on Monday.

The seller told me they came out of a gaming PC he built a few years ago for his 7 year old and the kid never used it. He bought the second 860 Pro to do a RAID 0 setup with the first one but never got around to it. So far this is my steal of the year.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I never had such a heavy motherboard before....
> 
> The build has to wait a bit since my parents will be visiting me coming week, but I have everthing needed now.
> 
> ...



will you be considering this?  https://www.techpowerup.com/295334/...e-promises-to-reduce-temperatures-by-up-to-10


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> will you be considering this?  https://www.techpowerup.com/295334/...e-promises-to-reduce-temperatures-by-up-to-10



I'll have to see what the CPU temps will be , if it's too hot to my likings , maybe....
As you may know not everyone having Alder Lake is complaining, so I hope I'll be fine without.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I'll have to see what the CPU temps will be , if it's too hot to my likings , maybe....
> As you may know not everyone having Alder Lake is complaining, so I hope I'll be fine without.



Well even in that article I linked, it just said the temps went from 70 celsius to 61 or something like that, I mean to be fair, I consider 70 plenty good for a max temp. So it just depends if you want colder or not. Also, I am not entirely sold this actually works or not. I'd like to see more reviews of it personally. I do trust Der8aurer, or however you spell his name, but it may just be he did have a big enough volume size of Alder Lak chips to determine this really is beneficial for all of them? I honestly don't know.


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Well even in that article I linked, it just said the temps went from 70 celsius to 61 or something like that, I mean to be fair, I consider 70 plenty good for a max temp. So it just depends if you want colder or not. Also, I am not entirely sold this actually works or not. I'd like to see more reviews of it personally. I do trust Der8aurer, or however you spell his name, but it may just be he did have a big enough volume size of Alder Lak chips to determine this really is beneficial for all of them? I honestly don't know.



I know for one thing, my motherboard is very sturdy and also has a backplate, ok it depends on the socket maybe, @ir_cow did a review on this board, ok he used a waterblock for CPU cooling but there weren't any anomalies in CPU temps he said. If the load temps I see max out around 70s, I'm fine with that I think.


----------



## sam_86314 (May 28, 2022)

I got a higher-capacity microSD card for my Steam Deck...









...in the most ridiculously wasteful packaging I've seen since I got my 256GB USB drive years ago...






Probably gonna try using BTRFS in SteamOS.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 28, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I got a higher-capacity microSD card for my Steam Deck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats the exact same one, size and all i got for my new phone recently!!!


----------



## phill (May 28, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I got a higher-capacity microSD card for my Steam Deck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They must be trying to copy Amazon for the packaging....  Sad but at least there's more card there than plastic or so I'd hope 

Judging by the numbers from CrystalMark, what do you think of the card performance wise?


----------



## sam_86314 (May 28, 2022)

phill said:


> They must be trying to copy Amazon for the packaging....  Sad but at least there's more card there than plastic or so I'd hope
> 
> Judging by the numbers from CrystalMark, what do you think of the card performance wise?


Dunno yet. I'm currently using Gparted to directly clone my old card to the new one, and it said it would take several hours.

The old card was U3 A1, and this one is U3 A2, so I'd expect perhaps a small performance improvement. Probably not anything noticable, as game performance off of a microSD has already been much better than expected.


----------



## phill (May 28, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Dunno yet. I'm currently using Gparted to directly clone my old card to the new one, and it said it would take several hours.
> 
> The old card was U3 A1, and this one is U3 A2, so I'd expect perhaps a small performance improvement. Probably not anything noticable, as game performance off of a microSD has already been much better than expected.


Compared to running it from the Steam Deck, do you notice much between the two?


----------



## sam_86314 (May 29, 2022)

phill said:


> Compared to running it from the Steam Deck, do you notice much between the two?


I've just been running all of my games off of SD. It's been perfectly fine. Haven't done any comparisons between the SSD and SD.


----------



## agent_x007 (May 29, 2022)

This seems a bit low on that Crystal Mark score...
USB 3.0 adapter, or ran through other device ?
Here's my card (same spec, just a bit higher on capacity side) :


----------



## sam_86314 (May 29, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> This seems a bit low on that Crystal Mark score...
> USB 3.0 adapter, or ran through other device ?
> Here's my card (same spec, just a bit higher on capacity side) :
> View attachment 249163


I was also running mine on a USB 3.0 adapter. It was originally formatted in exFAT if that makes a difference.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I got a higher-capacity microSD card for my Steam Deck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sam_86314 said:


> ...in the most ridiculously wasteful packaging I've seen since I got my 256GB USB drive years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Micro SD cards are the tech i use to show people how the world has progressed behind the scenes

we've gone from 16MB cards to 1TB, in the same form factor and still all intercompatible (Within file system limitations, which are more about the device and not the SD Card itself)

Oh and like 10MB/s to 100+ as well, speed hasn't been static either


----------



## AusWolf (May 29, 2022)

Everybody hates the Radeon RX 6500 XT, so I had to buy one.  I went for the Asus TUF version. The 4 GB VRAM is a bit meh, but the silence with the Q BIOS is something from another world!  Only my Palit KalmX 1050 Ti is quieter than this, though that can hardly game nowadays. Fun fact: I downgraded from an EVGA 2070 Black because it was too noisy for my taste. Now I'm happy, we'll see for how long.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2022)

A label printer is tech, and my application of it is madness:





And of course, this is next:


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Micro SD cards are the tech i use to show people how the world has progressed behind the scenes
> 
> we've gone from 16MB cards to 1TB, in the same form factor and still all intercompatible (Within file system limitations, which are more about the device and not the SD Card itself)
> 
> Oh and like 10MB/s to 100+ as well, speed hasn't been static either


It's not quite all interoperable, as older devices have hardware size limits and then it's that whole SD, SDHC and SDXC crap, but close enough.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> It's not quite all interoperable, as older devices have hardware size limits and then it's that whole SD, SDHC and SDXC crap, but close enough.


Biggest change between the types was the file system moving from SD's FAT16 to SDHC's FAT32 to EXFAT with the SDXC standard
If you look into it, you'll notice the files systems are the size limits for those standards - meaning you can format your newer card to the old standard and its size limits, and it'll work.

SDXC was 32GB and up, so a massive massive amount of devices are 100% compatible with all of them (you can run a 256MB SD card in an SDXC device)


So yes this has limits, but the main excitement for me is that it means you can fire up some old device that only works with the old standards, grab a new card and format it correctly and *still use the old device*
after sales have stopped for the old memory card format

I can buy an 8GB SDXC, format it to a 2GB FAT16 partition and keep using that old digital camera or car MP3 player - at higher speeds than the original cards supported (within limits, like using an NVME drive on USB 1.1 - you can at least max out the connection and achieve 10MB/s vs the 1 or 2MB/s common back then)


******Merged post*******
Ladies and Gentlemen, i am having a stroke.


That cheapass 4K60hz Monitor?
It uhhh... it gives zero fucks. It takes no prisoners.

It overclocks like a fucking champion.

4K 72Hz
1440p 165hz
1080p... 250Hz?
Photo of the screens OSD, it's 100% doin it


----------



## The King (May 30, 2022)

115 USD


----------



## Blaeza (May 30, 2022)

MSI MPG A-GF 850 watt gold PSU. At last have my PC working again tomorrow.


----------



## harm9963 (May 30, 2022)

Patriot viper steel ddr4 32gb ( TWO SETS OF 2X8GB kits ) 4000mhz cl 16-16-16-36 udimm low-latency gaming memory kits - pvs416g400c6k .


----------



## The King (May 30, 2022)

harm9963 said:


> Patriot viper steel ddr4 32gb ( TWO SETS OF 2X8GB kits ) 4000mhz cl 16-16-16-36 udimm low-latency gaming memory kits - pvs416g400c6k .


Good stuff. your tFAW should be 16 tWR 12 RTP 6.  That kit can do tWR 10 RTP 5 but you need to disable GDM for that and change a few more things. I'm sure you could do 3800 CL14 easily with that kit even with 4 sticks. Just go through the earlier posts  in this thread overclock.net

Your tRFC 2/4 can be setup here.








						tRFC mini
					

TM5 Error Description   ,TM5 Errors Decyphered,SOURCE 1usmus_V3,Error Type,Error Description ERROR #0,RefreshStable 0Mb,Voltage cutoff choke, suspect tRRD & tWTR Nearly always tRRD & tWTR but can also be too low tRP  or tiny bit too low tRC (if user used > -3 on tRC)  Start by adding VDIMM 6x Err...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2022)

So the monitor reaches 255Hz and then overlaps starting from 1Hz again at 256Hz

Works upto 275Hz but with some Vsync related tearing on horizontal moving objects and i'm too lazy to tweak the blanking values to fix it all

As todays tribute to the thread of credit card debt, i present: Display port and his son



[Goddamn stupid GTX970 has four of these and DVI only...)


----------



## Palladium (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Audioave10 (May 31, 2022)

I picked up a few more little toys...


----------



## Shrek (May 31, 2022)

My main machines still use DDR3, but I only pick up 4GB sticks these days.


----------



## Audioave10 (May 31, 2022)

Shrek said:


> My main machines still use DDR3, but I only pick up 4GB sticks these days.


Yes! I have plenty of those also. I can't help but buy some of the 2GB sticks when they are about 2 or 4 dollars.


----------



## Frick (May 31, 2022)

New phone!





Oh yeah look at it.





Not a scratch anywhere! Sadly the battery is slightly swollen.





Slightly.





Which is quite sad. Finding a new battery looks to be next to impossible. But the connectors are fairly standard. Had I a 3D printer I could print a new back and use some 18650 cells or something. We'll see if it's solvable.


----------



## Space Lynx (May 31, 2022)

Frick said:


> New phone!
> 
> View attachment 249433
> 
> ...



I'm sure you can find someone who has a 3D printer, my buddy recently got one, its fairly common these days.  Maybe you could even make a WTB thread on the forums here, and just said you need to hire the services of a 3D printer, not sure if can work that way or not...

Come to think of that, it might be a good business model to have multiple kinds of 3D printers then sell your time as a service... too bad I am not skilled in that stuff, but if marketed correctly, that could do pretty well as a business I would think, so many things, people could draw their own creations and then hire a service to make them come to life so to speak. No different than the pottery lady at Saturday Market who takes commissions to make a certain bowl or cup I may want.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 1, 2022)

Bought a R9 290X Matrix. I'll post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 1, 2022)

I am hoping Playstation 5 VR gets a pre-order listing tonight... PS State of Play today and rumors are all the details on next gen PS5 VR headset are going to be announced. I got my PS5 at MSRP $499, so hoping to get this as well for MSRP, then I will just use Gamefly for my game rentals for it.  Can't fucking wait. I have a strong feeling Sony is going to be hitting it out of the park as far as "bang for buck" goes.


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 2, 2022)

Ordered this for 230BAM (125USD, 117EUR), arrives tomorrow:









G1.Assassin 2, 3930K, etc. I don't really need another dust collecting PC, but i can't allow this falling into wrong hands. 
Sorry for the bad photo quality, I'll post much better ones when i complete the build (need PSU, GPU, RAM, SSD).


----------



## Braegnok (Jun 2, 2022)

Frick said:


> New phone!
> 
> View attachment 249433
> 
> ...



$29.95 for PDA replacement battery: https://www.batterygiant.com/pda-battery/Qtek/9000/PDA-179LI


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2022)

I got a new router, for the fantesticle low price of $0 - free dirt included!

Would you just look at that very informative front panel!




Oh god keep help keep my clothes on, look at that DIRT!






And look at that mobile mode/mobile signal green LED... cause the previous owner left the SIM Card in 





This is the famous Telstra DJA0231 - a Technicolour router with amazing specs, crippled by a dodgy stock firmware. And i do mean crippled, like even if you're with that company you cant give the modem to anyone else - the VOIP ports stop working, tech support will only log in and help the original modem registered to you, etc etc. So people throw the modems out, give them away, or sell them for $20.


They're AC3100, LTE backup, gigabit ethernet, USB 3.0 and VOIP, as well as a DECT hub (So your cordless home phones connect directly to the modem for multiple VOIP line access/digital contacts lists)

4x4 on 5GHz (2167Mb) and 3x3 2.4Ghz (900Mb)

And then... telstra crippled it. Locking down the second 5GHz band to their overpriced repeater only, despite being the first router in the world to support the new Easy-mesh technology.
Voip is locked to the original owner.
Pages upon pages of settings are hidden away and locked to defaults you cant change or alter.
4G backup is ipv6 only, locked down to be usable only for short times and VOIP.


Of course you can just root the f*cker and unlock everything like i do, and get high end hardware for nothing with 25/5 backup LTE connections someone else is paying for that work australia wide 
Not like i have an inverter in my car or anything, and can take someone elses home broadband on holiday with me...





There's automated tools to root the router (in a british accent, that's just saying root a lot)
GitHub - BoLaMN/tch-exploit: Technicolor OpenWRT Shell Unlocker

Then semi automated tools using putty/ssh and winscp/ftp for the fancy things like replacement GUI's, debloating scripts, converting spare routers into easy-mesh clients and i dunno, running your own local adguard home DNS server. While it looks complicated, the author actually does have specific dedicated guides written in there - he's just bad at putting those guides at the TOP of each page because he wants you to read and understand what you're doing first.
GitHub - seud0nym/tch-gui-unhide: Modify Telstra-branded Technicolor devices to access hidden features





I got my first one for $20 and this second one for free, and theyr'e AC3100 mesh satellites with 4G backup as long as the owner stays on that ISP's plan
How can i NOT want to pokemon every last one i see?


Edit: honestly, i may well put up a detailed walkthrough for the next one, so i dont forget all the steps and optional goodies.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## micropage7 (Jun 3, 2022)

not very tech, a pair of pigtail rpsma connector, that i think i could use them on my router but since the ic is burned it will sit in the box



0,5mm thermal tape, i don't need it this time but sooner or later i'll use it, so better have some stock


----------



## Shrek (Jun 3, 2022)

Don't laugh... a mouse cable for a repair.

The price was right, and I took the risk that I could remove the molded support; took ages to get here but it worked out and was worth the wait.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2022)

I just wanted to add, that after 48 hours of confusion with the new router, software bugs are f*cking annoying

Any time you change the DNS server on the router for ipv6, the prefix defaults to 64 on the LAN side

The problem is that if your ISP doesnt give you a prefix of 64, ipv6 gets broken if you have more than one router.
So i'd get things set up, change one setting and poof all broken - until i factory reset, did it again... if i hadnt noticed the setting change in front of my eyes i'd never have caught on, since the DNS and DHCP settings are on different tabs in the router.


----------



## SpittinFax (Jun 4, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> View attachment 249719



The HD599's are great cans. After break-in the clarity and open soundstage are nice, I especially like the fact the treble isn't harsh like other brands.

I have the HD569's as well, but the closed-back design ruins the clarity. Not as good as the 599's.


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 6, 2022)

Early Father's Day order:





						ADALM-PLUTO Evaluation Board | Analog Devices
					

The easy to use ADALM-PLUTO active learning module (PlutoSDR) helps introduce electrical engineering students to the fundamentals of software-defined radio (SDR), radio frequency (RF), and wireless communications. Designed for students at all levels and from all backgrounds, the module can be...




					www.analog.com
				



My first order that will be shipping from abroad.


----------



## Shrek (Jun 6, 2022)

Finally decided to try some Noctua fans

80mm PWM 4-pin $16
92mm PWM 4-pin $19


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Finally decided to try some Noctua fans
> 
> 80mm PWM 4-pin $16
> 92mm PWM 4-pin $19


I thought you liked the black/grey models, or am I thinking of someone else?


----------



## Shrek (Jun 6, 2022)

Nope that was me, you have a good memory; but I decided to save some money

80mm PWM 4-pin in black (chromax) is $22
92mm PWM 4-pin in black (chromax) is $20
so, in all $7 more and one gets less stuff included (no anti-vibration mounts, y-splitter or low noise adaptor)

The grey models (Redux) are even cheaper, but don't perform so well; but they do look nice.

80mm PWM 4-pin in grey is $13
92mm PWM 4-pin in grey is $14
still no anti-vibration mounts, y-splitter or low noise adaptor; not even an extension cable.

The 92mm fan is to see if my conversion plate works (to use a square 92mm fan in place of a round 92mm fan) and the 80mm fan was to get free shipping on Amazon, that and I'd like to try it in another computer.

I am beginning to wonder about my silly projects; I put in a ridiculous amount of time figuring out the CAD program and getting the result printed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 6, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Nope that was me; you have a good memory; but I decided to save some money
> 
> The 80mm fan in black is $22
> The 92mm in black is $20
> ...


Ah ok. Cool. I would have spent the $7, but that's me. I want my colour schemes to match, or at least be complementary.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 6, 2022)

Not really a purchase I wanted to make.  My monitor packed it in on Friday and I'm having no luck with Dell getting a replacement.  I'll get there, but in the meantime I have to work so....


----------



## Shrek (Jun 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah ok. Cool. I would have spent the $7, but that's me. I want my colour schemes to match, or at least be complementary.



That is why I included a picture of the plate, it's white and so would not match a black fan, that and the anti-vibration mounts, y-splitter and low noise adaptor don't seem to be included with the black or grey versions; these extras might come in useful later.

The conversion plate was printed as a favor, so I didn't get to choose the color or material; it's biodegradable, which would not have been my first choice.

There is also the possibility that the Noctua fans don't have what it takes as the CPU cooler fans they are to replace have a much higher power rating, so I am ready to cut my losses.

The time I squandered with... black, no... brown, no... was ridiculous; today I got the plate, so it was time to decide.

In the end I decided that someone looking inside should be aware that some (hopefully neat) modifications had been made.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 6, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Not really a purchase I wanted to make.  My monitor packed it in on Friday and I'm having no luck with Dell getting a replacement.  I'll get there, but in the meantime I have to work so....
> 
> View attachment 250073





weekendgeek said:


> Not really a purchase I wanted to make.  My monitor packed it in on Friday and I'm having no luck with Dell getting a replacement.  I'll get there, but in the meantime I have to work so....
> 
> View attachment 250073


Well that is a great pickup. I am sure you will enjoy this panel. The Contrast is spectacular and Freesync Pro is nice too.


----------



## 64K (Jun 7, 2022)

Last month I bought another laptop:

HP Pavilion 17.3" FHD Display, 11th Gen Intel i3-1115G4, 12GB DDR4 RAM, 256GB SSD
It's plenty for what I will be using it for.

$499 USD  $545 with sales tax

I've never owned an HP laptop but it is highly rated on the site. If it lasts me for at least 4 years then I will be happy.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 7, 2022)

64K said:


> I've never owned an HP laptop but it is highly rated on the site. If it lasts me for at least 4 years then I will be happy.



I have a 14" HP Pavilion laptop, i3 with 8GB mem and 256GB SSD, bought in 2017 or so, I have the battery replaced once.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2022)

I bought something (or a few things...) that have no bearing on technology.





or you could say that bearings is the technology. I just have to make sure i dont lose them, otherwise it might be a problem. 

I better quit rolling with these puns before i get an infraction.


----------



## Shrek (Jun 7, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Not really a purchase I wanted to make.  My monitor packed it in on Friday and I'm having no luck with Dell getting a replacement.  I'll get there, but in the meantime I have to work so....
> 
> View attachment 250073



2560 x 1440

A very nice sweet spot for resolution in my opinion.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Not really a purchase I wanted to make.  My monitor packed it in on Friday and I'm having no luck with Dell getting a replacement.  I'll get there, but in the meantime I have to work so....
> 
> View attachment 250073


Thats my second screen (was primary for ages)

Fantastic screen, i'll give you the rundown:

Use DP, HDMI only goes to 144Hz.
Set overdrive to balanced

The software for firmware updates is a nightmare, forcibly installing a bunch of unrelated software like RGB lighting control for trident Z RAM, amongst other garbage. Avoid if possible. Despite the same software being for a dozen monitors, you MUST get the exact download for your model as the other ones work for everything except firmware updates. I couldnt find it on the products page, and had to google to get it from their download server.

Using CRU it can be overclocked to 4K, running at a true 4K 80hz in my testing, at about 90% the quality of my native 4K screen next to it. Heck i can upload the file for you.


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 7, 2022)

An iPhone 5S on iOS 7.1.2 (checked with libimobiledevice) in a special state:


Spoiler








I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't particularly want to wait 47 years, 5 months, 6 days, 2 hours, and 4 minutes.
So I checked for a SIM lock, submitted a request to AT&T, and literally 20 seconds later after I confirmed the request they unlocked it. Yay!
Popped my active SIM card in, the time synced properly, and it was undisabled. I could access notifications and the like, but it was passcode locked.
However, it was Find My iPhone off. So if I could get it to reset itself, I'd have a 5S on 7.1.2, no bypass required.
Problem is, you can normally only do that if the device is unlocked.
Enter this guy!



He was in the same situation as me - a 5S on 7.1.2 that was disabled and passcode locked, but FMI off.
And so he spent about a week figuring out how to get it to reset itself, or to call mobile_obliteration. Apple's process for erasing a device. And he realized that iOS has a function where if you enter an incorrect passcode 10 times, the device will erase itself.
And because this is iOS 7, it was still possible to just place a plist into / that told the device if it was disabled or not, how many passcode attempts had been done, and if it was set to erase itself after 10 attempts.
So he created one that told the device it was not disabled, 9 incorrect attempts had been done, and if 10 incorrect attempts were done it would erase itself. Place a few executables so this is prepped, reboot the device, enter the incorrect passcode, and boom! It erased itself.
I set it up, and...


Spoiler













Oh yeah I also bought an iPod touch 2 16GB and received an iPod touch 3 32GB instead.


Spoiler










I'm returning it since I wanted the touch 2 lol


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 7, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Well that is a great pickup. I am sure you will enjoy this panel. The Contrast is spectacular and Freesync Pro is nice too.



Now that I've got it set up and adjusted, I'm really surprised how different it is from the S3220DGF that it's replacing.  Spec-wise they're almost identical, but blacks seem _really_ black on the Gigabyte. Colors have more punch too.



Shrek said:


> 2560 x 1440
> 
> A very nice sweet spot for resolution in my opinion.



I've seen a lot of feedback that people don't like a 32" screen @ 1440p, but I'm old and I also use this as my primary monitor now that I'm full time work from home - so that's 9-14 hours a day in front of it.  It seems to work out really well for me and I have no issue (actually really like it) playing games on this size screen at a distance a little more than an arm's length.



Mussels said:


> Thats my second screen (was primary for ages)
> 
> Fantastic screen, i'll give you the rundown:
> 
> ...



Hey!  My screen is Mussels approved!





^^ Mussels judging me ^^

Appreciate the run down.  Primary personal machine is via DP, work lappy and second PC through HDMI1 and 2.

I hope I don't need any firmware updates - Installed GB's software once for a Z490 board.  Still have flashbacks.

Thanks for the CRU deets.  Grabbed the file.


----------



## Jupit3r (Jun 7, 2022)

An open-scource mini PC called the Firefly Station P2.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Thanks for the CRU deets.  Grabbed the file.


The custom res is in "detailed resolutions" in the bottom panel with a 60Hz and 80Hz option. You can modify those as needed if your particular screen cant handle it.

I've since modified that to include a 72Hz option, so now i'm dual 4K 72Hz'ing with some very mismatched screens in specs, that now match nicely


----------



## Shrek (Jun 7, 2022)

1freedude said:


> Early Father's Day order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm tempted... so tempted.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 7, 2022)

Well past time for me to upgrade game storage for this build but also future build & load times!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> Now that I've got it set up and adjusted, I'm really surprised how different it is from the S3220DGF that it's replacing.  Spec-wise they're almost identical, but blacks seem _really_ black on the Gigabyte. Colors have more punch too.
> 
> 
> I've seen a lot of feedback that people don't like a 32" screen @ 1440p, but I'm old and I also use this as my primary monitor now that I'm full time work from home - so that's 9-14 hours a day in front of it.  It seems to work out really well for me and I have no issue (actually really like it) playing games on this size screen at a distance a little more than an arm's length.


And now i focus on the rest of the post:

1. It's a VA panel, so blacks are better than TN or IPS. The only negative is moving white on black may smear, the overdrive setting on balanced minimizes it greatly(slowly scrolling TPU can cause this, for example)

2. 32" 1440p is amazing. Some people are used to 55" 720p HDTV's so we cant trust them anyway. 32" 4K is a step up in that the pixels are less visible up close, but with windows scaling the icons and text are exactly the same, only clearer at smaller tiny sizes.
My screens are fairly close to me, just under arms length away for reference

I do prefer 32" at 4K, but even my system slows down noticeably at the higher res.


Oh, you may notice due to the upper-mid class VA panel in the Q32C it doesnt really get much better past 125Hz - the 5ms response times hold it around there. The only better VA is in the samsung odyssey series (the 32" high refresh models are VA, even the 240Hz ones)


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> And now i focus on the rest of the post:
> 
> 1. It's a VA panel, so blacks are better than TN or IPS. The only negative is moving white on black may smear, the overdrive setting on balanced minimizes it greatly(slowly scrolling TPU can cause this, for example)


It's strange - the Dell that's dead/dying is also a VA (S3220DGF).  I hadn't noticed any smearing on the Dell, but have seen it tonight on the GB.  I'll mess with overdrive.



Mussels said:


> 2. 32" 1440p is amazing. Some people are used to 55" 720p HDTV's so we cant trust them anyway. 32" 4K is a step up in that the pixels are less visible up close, but with windows scaling the icons and text are exactly the same, only clearer at smaller tiny sizes.
> My screens are fairly close to me, just under arms length away for reference
> I do prefer 32" at 4K, but even my system slows down noticeably at the higher res.



Yeah, I'm stuck with 100% scaling for my work laptop so I'd go blind trying to see the ancient legacy apps that don't work at 125%, 150%, or 200%.  Also keeps the room cooler in the summer running 1440p for gaming.



Mussels said:


> Oh, you may notice due to the upper-mid class VA panel in the Q32C it doesnt really get much better past 125Hz - the 5ms response times hold it around there. The only better VA is in the samsung odyssey series (the 32" high refresh models are VA, even the 240Hz ones)



I did notice that on the Dell.  I figured it was either that, or I just can't see the difference between 120Hz and 165Hz


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2022)

weekendgeek said:


> It's strange - the Dell that's dead/dying is also a VA (S3220DGF).  I hadn't noticed any smearing on the Dell, but have seen it tonight on the GB.  I'll mess with overdrive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VA panels have gotten better over time - the 60Hz panels smeared a lot, any VA that can do above 120Hz will smear a *lot* less (to none at all, on the samsungs using it)
With overdrive on balanced i have to try really really hard to make it happen, it's like a faint ghost trail before or after the text (with it on any other setting, it's pretty visible)

5ms maths out to around 125Hz, so what's happening there with these 144hz and 165hz displays is that *some* colours refresh at the full 165hz, while some are slower at the ~125hz mark. What helps there is an FPS Limit in games - your specs are as nuts as mine, so an FPS limit  at 120 will save power, heat, and possibly reduce latency something fierce

(163FPS was around 4ms in dying light according to GFE's overlay, while 165FPS was around 16ms. Hitting Vsync really can make things laggy in certain game engines)


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 7, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Well past time for me to upgrade game storage for this build but also future build & load times!
> View attachment 250124


Hi,
Not much to protect the little bugger packaging wise is there.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 7, 2022)

For the older systems I have around, I wanted a couple of easy hook-up PS2 keyboards. I don't always want to unpack my Model M. 
(too lazy)
I bought the Dell Quietkey near new condition:                       also: Key TronicEO3601Q brand new: 
not mechanical but nice and affordable


----------



## oobymach (Jun 7, 2022)

Nothing too exciting just a new PSP battery, fully charged it says I have 7.5hours of battery life at the menu, almost double what the original Sony 2200mAh holds after years of abuse. Click to enlarge.


----------



## r9 (Jun 7, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Everybody hates the Radeon RX 6500 XT, so I had to buy one.  I went for the Asus TUF version. The 4 GB VRAM is a bit meh, but the silence with the Q BIOS is something from another world!  Only my Palit KalmX 1050 Ti is quieter than this, though that can hardly game nowadays. Fun fact: I downgraded from an EVGA 2070 Black because it was too noisy for my taste. Now I'm happy, we'll see for how long.


So how often do you downgrade ? 



Frick said:


> New phone!
> 
> View attachment 249433
> 
> ...


May I ask why ? 



FreedomEclipse said:


> I bought something (or a few things...) that have no bearing on technology.
> 
> View attachment 250095
> 
> ...


What are the expected FPS gains with these ?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 7, 2022)

r9 said:


> What are the expected FPS gains with these ?



about three fiddy



Spoiler





















Though seriously, they aint for fidget spinners, They are for some old bicycle wheels that im upgrading


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 7, 2022)

Bought the below lately:
1 x 28" Samsung G70A UHD, 144Hz, HDMI 2.1 Odyssey Gaming Monitor
1 x 55” Samsung QN95A Neo QLED 4K HDR Smart TV


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 7, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Bought the below lately:
> 1 x 28" Samsung G70A UHD, 144Hz, HDMI 2.1 Odyssey Gaming Monitor
> 1 x 55” Samsung QN95A Neo QLED 4K HDR Smart TV
> 
> View attachment 250221View attachment 250222



Back to regular FLAT I see 

So a curved one isn't all that.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 7, 2022)

Last night's local Craigslist score: A mint XFX Speedster Merc 319 RX 6800 XT for $625. I registered it with XFX  when I got home, have the full warranty starting today. The thing is huge!  My latest Z690/12600K build is making huge progress. It's up and running in a temporary configuration.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jun 7, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Last night's local Craigslist score: A mint XFX Speedster Merc 319 RX 6800 XT for $625. I registered it with XFX  when I got home, have the full warranty starting today. The thing is huge!  My latest Z690/12600K build is making huge progress. It's up and running in a temporary configuration.



That's a really great deal on the 6800 XT!  Congrats!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Back to regular FLAT I see
> 
> So a curved one isn't all that.


Curved is good for a single user, and it makes the monitors take up less space horizontally

If you're sharing a screen (like with a TV), flat for sure or maybe a very small curve (which i can imagine happening more in the future)

Imagine wall mounting a 65" screen with an aggressive curve, it'd look like a plant reaching out to eat children


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Back to regular FLAT I see
> 
> So a curved one isn't all that.


Still have both but I intend to sell the G9 as it's a bit too big. I want more space on the desk. Also 4K rez is much crispier, I bought another two so maybe I will have a set up with 2 G7 4K's


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 8, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not much to protect the little bugger packaging wise is there.


It's alright, considering my choice of retailer sent it in a box cushioned with air sacs.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2022)

My S22U got a free upgrade to 5G today, as my telco just flipped a switch and gave us all 5G overnight


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My S22U got a free upgrade to 5G today, as my telco just flipped a switch and gave us all 5G overnight
> 
> View attachment 250258


Meanwhile in the Midlands, UK...


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 8, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Meanwhile in the Midlands, UK...
> View attachment 250259View attachment 250260


Hey, that ain't too bad. Around 6PM I have to endure ~5-20 mbps gore. Sometimes literally no internet at all. As long as those speeds are stable over day, I would say they are decent.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 8, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Meanwhile in the Midlands, UK...
> View attachment 250259View attachment 250260




London:




I tend to leave LTE turned off and just run with 3G+. LTE doesn't always work so I just prefer to set 3g as my preferred network. I should really look at switching networks


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 8, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Hey, that ain't too bad. Around 6PM I have to endure ~5-20 mbps gore. Sometimes literally no internet at all. As long as those speeds are stable over day, I would say they are decent.


True. It's just a bit disappointing when my parents in Hungary have 10x the speed for half the price.


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 9, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> Ordered this for 230BAM (125USD, 117EUR), arrives tomorrow:
> View attachment 249588
> View attachment 249589
> View attachment 249590
> ...


Apparently, from all the stuff i mentioned, only the CPU, NH-D14 and case are fully functional.  Mobo has one faulty RAM channel/slot, the one on the outer right side. It,s not the dirt, already cleaned it mechanically and with contact spray, the traces and pins are okay, haven't made voltage measurements (got annoyed af already). I'll just take it to the electronic repair shop someday.
The other annoying thing about the motherboard is the latest BIOS revision F12w, no OC capabilities whatsoever, and it won't let me flash any older revision. There was some Russian tool for BIOS hijacking, i have it, but people say it's a gamble. I'll give it a try one day when i get bored. The HDD is at 7% health and falling, basically a paperweight.
Also noticed that the CPU IHS is bent, the center popped up a bit.  IDK is this normal for those Sandy Bridge-E furnaces, but i can just lap it until flat. 3930k are cheap anyway, but the X79 motherboards are rare and still pricey.
Well, I hope I'll have more luck with old tech fishing next time.


----------



## JC Denton (Jun 9, 2022)

My Seagate Barracuda died after 12 years, so I decided to spend a bit extra on a nice SSD


----------



## Braegnok (Jun 9, 2022)

Upgraded system memory today CMT32GX5M2X6600C32,..



and installed MCU 15 patched BIOS 1503 beta with AVX-512 enabled.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 9, 2022)

Got this but friend says it got sent to wrong person and not him for my system

*LINK*

*

*​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 9, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Got this but friend says it got sent to wrong person and not him for my system
> 
> *LINK*
> 
> ...


I would have gone for this one;








						24.15US $ 30% OFF|6 Heatpipes Cpu Cooler Fan Low Profile Radiator Ultra Slim 4pin Pwm Lga 115x 1200 1366 2011 V3 X79 X99 Am3 Am4 120mm Cpu Cooling - Cpu Fans & Heatsinks - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				



or








						17.64US $ 65% OFF|Binghong Am4cpu Cooler Radiator 4 Pure Copper Tube 12cm Cpu Heatsink Fan For 775 1150 1155 1356 1366 Amd Am3 Cooling Fan X79 X99 - Fans & Cooling - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				



Down-firing airflow cools the components around the socket as well as the CPU, which is important.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would have gone for this one;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing with AliExpress.  Shipment


----------



## AusWolf (Jun 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would have gone for this one;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree, just not from Ali Express. There are some decent ones from reputable stores too. My be quiet! Shadow Rock LP is totally silent, cheap, and can run my 11700 at a 120-125 W power limit. It looks quite good too, imo.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The custom res is in "detailed resolutions" in the bottom panel with a 60Hz and 80Hz option. You can modify those as needed if your particular screen cant handle it.
> 
> I've since modified that to include a 72Hz option, so now i'm dual 4K 72Hz'ing with some very mismatched screens in specs, that now match nicely


That is really nice. If you have Windows 11 Auto HDR works nice on this panel too.



Mussels said:


> VA panels have gotten better over time - the 60Hz panels smeared a lot, any VA that can do above 120Hz will smear a *lot* less (to none at all, on the samsungs using it)
> With overdrive on balanced i have to try really really hard to make it happen, it's like a faint ghost trail before or after the text (with it on any other setting, it's pretty visible)
> 
> 5ms maths out to around 125Hz, so what's happening there with these 144hz and 165hz displays is that *some* colours refresh at the full 165hz, while some are slower at the ~125hz mark. What helps there is an FPS Limit in games - your specs are as nuts as mine, so an FPS limit  at 120 will save power, heat, and possibly reduce latency something fierce
> ...


Don't use Vsync with this monitor. Freesync is much nicer


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2022)

JC Denton said:


> My Seagate Barracuda died after 12 years, so I decided to spend a bit extra on a nice SSD


Do you know what you ended up with, since they did that part swapping scandal? They started as 64 later TLC but ended up as 96 layer QLC

Looks like its 360TBW for the 1TB, but i cant find out if thats for the QLC or TLC version since crucial just say 'hours' of lifespan (without clarifying if those are hours at idle, read, write...)



theFOoL said:


> Got this but friend says it got sent to wrong person and not him for my system
> 
> *LINK*
> 
> ...


I'd be pretty suspicious of a friend claiming that, far too easy to just keep it and rip you off without you knowing


----------



## SpittinFax (Jun 10, 2022)

Picked up a couple of new parts for various reasons, the main attraction being a Gigabyte B550M DS3H motherboard to have on hand as a spare.

I've had great experiences with these cheap Gigabyte B550 boards, the quality is solid and you get a lot of features. I used to work with low-end motherboards in the Haswell and Skyake era and it's a real shock to the system to see such a kitted-out board for US$70. The side-by-side comparison with an older H110M-S2H (which I got for the same price when new) shows just how stripped down the old budget boards were.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 10, 2022)

R9 290X Matrix Platinum






Made sure that it works, I'll clean it soon after I've cleaned this:






Asus GTX 660 3GB (GK104) which I got as a bundle, and as you can see, it's pretty damn dusty


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Picked up a couple of new parts for various reasons, the main attraction being a Gigabyte B550M DS3H motherboard to have on hand as a spare.
> 
> I've had great experiences with these cheap Gigabyte B550 boards, the quality is solid and you get a lot of features. I used to work with low-end motherboards in the Haswell and Skyake era and it's a real shock to the system to see such a kitted-out board for US$70. The side-by-side comparison with an older H110M-S2H (which I got for the same price when new) shows just how stripped down the old budget boards were.
> 
> ...


That usually comes down to the chipset - B550 is feature packed, so those features make it to the boards


----------



## JC Denton (Jun 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Do you know what you ended up with, since they did that part swapping scandal? They started as 64 later TLC but ended up as 96 layer QLC
> 
> Looks like its 360TBW for the 1TB, but i cant find out if thats for the QLC or TLC version since crucial just say 'hours' of lifespan (without clarifying if those are hours at idle, read, write...)
> 
> ...


The MX500 is still being recommended by Linus Tech Tips 4 years after its release and there's not enough proof I found online about the MX500 models utlising bait and switch modules.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jun 10, 2022)

Kindle 7TH gen BAse
vs Kindle 11th gen paperwite 32 G


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 10, 2022)

I thought i won't need these ever again. Well, as my car has a nice compact disc based audio system, here we go.  It will be used as an "external" CD burner, if You know what I mean. Edit: forgot to mention i got this drive for about 5EUR used (and the seller actually wanted to give it for free), since new external ones are around 25EUR.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 10, 2022)

A new Asus DRW-24B1ST 24x DVD-RW for $15 including shipping just arrived from Ebay. I was supposed to also get a new SK Hynix Platinum P41 1TB from Amazon as well. The package arrived and it's empty (still sealed light plastic mailing envelope). They're sending me a replacement I should have tomorrow.
​


----------



## Rithsom (Jun 10, 2022)

Veseleilo said:


> View attachment 250516View attachment 250517
> I thought i won't need these ever again. Well, as my car has a nice compact disc based audio system, here we go.  It will be used as an "external" CD burner, if You know what I mean. Edit: forgot to mention i got this drive for about 5EUR used (and the seller actually wanted to give it for free), since new external ones are around 25EUR.



Excellent! Will you be using it in your car or with your PC? The reason I ask is because you said that you'll be using it as a CD burner. I've never heard of anyone burning CDs from in their car... 

If you're going to be using it with your PC (externally, anyway), you're going to need a SATA to USB adapter. Something like this:


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 10, 2022)

Rithsom said:


> Excellent! Will you be using it in your car or with your PC? The reason I ask is because you said that you'll be using it as a CD burner. I've never heard of anyone burning CDs from in their car...
> 
> If you're going to be using it with your PC (externally, anyway), you're going to need a SATA to USB adapter. Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 250543


I just remove the side panel of my main PC, and connect the CD drive with spare SATA power and data cables. Remove it when done. Cheapest way to do it, and I've been doing it ever since my PC cases didn't had the 5,25" bay anyway. Needed to buy this one as i borrowed my old reliable LG drive to a friend who managed to lose it.


----------



## JC Denton (Jun 10, 2022)

@Veseleilo
First car? If your ride has a working 12v socket, have you considered buying one of these Bluetooth FM Adapters?




I've just put one in my 1990 RX7.
It's a perfect buy for any Mid 2000s and older vehicles that don't come with factory bluetooth.
Just plug this into the 12v socket, pair your phone with bluetooth, find an FM frequency not in use, tune your cars radio and adapter to said frequency and happy days.


----------



## oobymach (Jun 11, 2022)

Got this guy here and slapped in my extra 500gb 970 to use as a page drive. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 11, 2022)

JC Denton said:


> @Veseleilo
> First car? If your ride has a working 12v socket, have considered buying one of these bluetooth FM adapters?
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of the options, yes. Thank you for pointing that out, I've almost forgot about those. The thing is, I've always found it kinda lacking when it comes to audio quality. I'm a driver for more than 2 decades, and I'm not sure if it's got any better than the earlier models (with USB A port). My car has double DIN audio socket (2007), and it came with an aftermarket LCD touchscreen dead unit. I bought the same one right away, unfortunately. The audio quality was awful. Luckily the previous owner saved original unit which I retrofitted after that one died. I was amazed with the sound, factory steering wheel controls, fully functional infotainment system, but apparently stuck with audio and MP3 CDs. Our radio stations are emitting garbage 99% of the time. Also I can't stand MP3 sound, so that's two options less. I'll just burn my FLAC collection to CDs (not all of it OFC, it would take hundreds of CDs), and I could use Spotify with one of those adapters for the rest. I must say i found Spotify's sound quality really lacking, even on the highest streaming setting. I'm a bit difficult when it comes to the sound, sorry for the wall of text. Cheers.


----------



## JC Denton (Jun 11, 2022)

@Veseleilo Sounds like you're an audiophile! I can respect that. The bluetooth fm adaptor cost me only $20 from ebay. You'll find many of the same design under different names but they all work the same. There's not a lot of active radio stations in my area so there's plenty of available ones. I can drive in a 100 KM / 60 mile radius without once having to adjust my frequency.

As for audio quality, they've gotten a lot better over the years as less radio stations means less interference. I honestly wouldn't be able to tell the difference between CD quality and the FM transmitter. There are many FM transmitters, this is my 4th design and It's the only one I'm happy with. I cheaped out on the other styles and I got what I payed for


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 11, 2022)

This finally arrived from Amazon this morning. No empty package this time and the driver handed the package to me. After I told him about getting an empty shipping envelope yesterday he said that's been happening increasingly often lately. He blames it on Amazon's shipping department. He wouldn't elaborate on the issue being incompetence or employee theft.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> He wouldn't elaborate on the issue being incompetence or employee theft.


Likely some of both.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Likely some of both.


If they have forced quotas to meet (and shipping screwups fall on someone else) an empty package would help them stay employed

And sooner or later someone would find leftover products that need to be re-shipped, and sneak a few out


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 12, 2022)

got TP-LINK TL-_WA901ND for $2   


_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> got TP-LINK TL-_WA901ND for $2
> View attachment 250711_


Does it work?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 12, 2022)

New to me  and it was a Reasonable price £** Delivered
Going to put it under Water (Raystorm Block and 360 Rad)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 12, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> New to me  and it was a Reasonable price £** Delivered
> Going to put it under Water (Raystorm Block and 360 Rad)



I had a really nice 4790k setup with 16gb DDR3 and a nice MSI ITX board, even though it's getting on in years was still very good really.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> New to me  and it was a Reasonable price £** Delivered
> Going to put it under Water (Raystorm Block and 360 Rad)


one of the golden CPU's that aged so well


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 12, 2022)

not my latest tech purchase, but I helped a friend's gf recently purchase a new work laptop. her company gave her $750 max budget (that price had to include tax and shipping)

she got to pick the laptop, so I found her a intel 11th gen 6 core, 15.6" 120hz IPS 1080p, rtx 3050 gpu, 16gb ram, and 512gb ssd, Win 11, and came in $50 under budget.

pretty good deal really. 

for myself, I recently got a used Sony PS5 3D Pulse Headset, because some games are literally designed with this 3D headset, it will be interesting comparing them with a nice high end headphone and the 3D pulse surround turned on vs the headphone the 3D pulse was designed on. most likely I will end up giving the 3D pulse headset to my nephew for his bday in a couple months if he wants it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> not my latest tech purchase, but I helped a friend's gf recently purchase a new work laptop. her company gave her $750 max budget (that price had to include tax and shipping)
> 
> she got to pick the laptop, so I found her a intel 11th gen 6 core, 15.6" 120hz IPS 1080p, rtx 3050 gpu, 16gb ram, and 512gb ssd, Win 11, and came in $50 under budget.
> 
> ...



Pics... Or it didn't happen..


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 12, 2022)

dorsetknob said:


> New to me  and it was a Reasonable price £** Delivered
> Going to put it under Water (Raystorm Block and 360 Rad)


Still I can't find it under 110eur used in my country. Been waiting for years for prices to drop, so I can retire my Xeon and unleash the full potential of my Red Rock system.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 13, 2022)

I just bought this guy:



			https://www.amazon.com/Thermalright-REV-4-BLACK-Aluminium-Technology/dp/B09KZV9K2G/ref=mp_s_a_1_37?crid=157W9CUKVWTS&keywords=Thermalright&qid=1655076718&sprefix=thermalright+%2Caps%2C151&sr=8-37
		


It shares the same TDP rating as my FC140, but in a slimmer package. I need it slimmer so I can use my M.2 cooler, I need like 3mm to make it fit


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Does it work?


yea it works pretty good, the internal is pretty clean, the capacitors are ok, just the body need some cleaning


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> yea it works pretty good, the internal is pretty clean, the capacitors are ok, just the body need some cleaning


Nice! Score!


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 13, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Score!


yeah, but i need to stop scrolling through market place, i'm running out of space


----------



## GamerGuy (Jun 13, 2022)

Not exactly tech, but it's for my Tab S5e, Spigen Tough Armor Tech from Amazon Ca.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 13, 2022)

AirTag II


----------



## r9 (Jun 13, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> London:
> 
> View attachment 250267
> 
> ...


Smaller countries in Europe usually get infrastructure upgrades sooner. For example BG had 100Mbit almost 20 years ago.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 13, 2022)

r9 said:


> Smaller countries in Europe usually get infrastructure upgrades sooner. For example BG had 100Mbit almost 20 years ago.



Yes but no... UK in general is very backwards in the fact that alot of internet is being routed from peoples homes via copper cables that predate WWII - A lot of our public rail system is like this too but those have seen some modernisation over the years or at least attempted modernisation.

We pay a lot for the services but most of it goes into the pockets of the executives rather than the hardware/infrastructure and even. So long as they meeting contractual obligations (i.e the bare minimum) and thus providing some semblance of a service, it is classed as working as intended.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 13, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yes but no... UK in general is very backwards in the fact that alot of internet is being routed from peoples homes via copper cables that predate WWII - A lot of our public rail system is like this too but those have seen some modernisation over the years or at least attempted modernisation.
> 
> We pay a lot for the services but most of it goes into the pockets of the executives rather than the hardware/infrastructure and even. So long as they meeting contractual obligations (i.e the bare minimum) and thus providing some semblance of a service, it is classed as working as intended.



Probably 60%+ of my city is all on fibre now as it is a closed system so i guess easier for them to do.


----------



## r9 (Jun 13, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yes but no... UK in general is very backwards in the fact that alot of internet is being routed from peoples homes via copper cables that predate WWII - A lot of our public rail system is like this too but those have seen some modernisation over the years or at least attempted modernisation.
> 
> We pay a lot for the services but most of it goes into the pockets of the executives rather than the hardware/infrastructure and even. So long as they meeting contractual obligations (i.e the bare minimum) and thus providing some semblance of a service, it is classed as working as intended.


And you think that smaller EU countries are not corrupt LMAO
Regardless of the reason behind it what I said still holds true.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 13, 2022)

r9 said:


> And you think that smaller EU countries are not corrupt LMAO
> Regardless of the reason behind it what I said still holds true.


They might be, but country like Lithuania at some point had fastest average internet speed on planet and even today you can get 1gbps wired internet for like ~21 EUR or on low end you can get 100mbps wired for 8 EUR. There's also 4G LTE almost everywhere too (there's like 96% coverage of whole country). It's not terribly clean of corruption either.


----------



## r9 (Jun 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> They might be, but country like Lithuania at some point had fastest average internet speed on planet and even today you can get 1gbps wired internet for like ~21 EUR or on low end you can get 100mbps wired for 8 EUR. There's also 4G LTE almost everywhere too (there's like 96% coverage of whole country). It's not terribly clean of corruption either.


Again that's what I've been saying.
Most people would expect that larger and economically stronger countries to have better infrastructure but that's rarely the case is what I'm getting at.


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 13, 2022)

r9 said:


> Again that's what I've been saying.
> Most people would expect that larger and economically stronger countries to have better infrastructure but that's rarely the case is what I'm getting at.


The problem with large economies are two fold when it comes to this issue. The first is the cost of replacing thousands of meters of Copper to gain faster throughput. The second is that most of the infrastructure was put in before the Greed coefficient became greater than public will. In America you can see it in how they subsidize things like Corn and let the cost of a Combine skyrocket.


----------



## Quigly (Jun 13, 2022)

mSATA / M.2 NGFF (sata) to 6gbps sata adapter. $1.50 CAD shipped after coupon from a chinese e-retailer. I don't know how they do it without losing money.  Teaming it up with an orico external USB-C enclosure I picked up off oval shaped e-retailer last year for a tenner. Helpful for troubleshooting and backing up off various drive that come through my hands. 

There's a switch on it for moving between the connectors I suspect that will be the first thing to go awry one day.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 13, 2022)

Quigly said:


> mSATA / M.2 NGFF (sata) to 6gbps sata adapter.


Why not a PCIe card with M.2, ok for external enclosure.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Why not a PCIe card with M.2, ok for external enclosure.


Looks like a B-key M.2, the drive must support SATA protocol. No pcie-usb translation, saves cost.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 13, 2022)

The Perfine 10k Battery - V20 LG (as of now no SIM as of no carrier thus no more 3G bc the phone relies on it for various purposes like video calls thus not existing now. I live in Daphne AL so if anyone can help me out I'm game lol but I have the SAMSUNG A53 5G

*Their Site*

Soon In my hands


----------



## Quigly (Jun 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Why not a PCIe card with M.2, ok for external enclosure.


Exactly. For external enclosure. I also have some small half size mSATA drives I can now move around between testbenches since it's an uncommon format for slots outside of thin clients and some older ultra portables.



Count von Schwalbe said:


> Looks like a B-key M.2, the drive must support SATA protocol. No pcie-usb translation, saves cost.


Yup, exactly. I already have an nvme pcie adapter for when that's needed, but the mSATA and m.2 sata have shown up a few times and made for awkward machine swapping.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 13, 2022)

Got this guy in today.. was going to see if it fit with my current setup but pretty sure it won’t.. I will mount it when my Ultra120 Extreme comes in next week  

Actually not sure if I will use this one or the bigger one I have from my last order..





The other one..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 13, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Got this guy in today.. was going to see if it fit with my current setup but pretty sure it won’t.. I will mount it when my Ultra120 Extreme comes in next week
> 
> Actually not sure if I will use this one or the bigger one I have from my last order..
> 
> ...


Is that a asus hyperX16 nvme adapter too.
That's some extreme nvmeidge.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 13, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Is that a asus hyperX16 nvme adapter too.
> That's some extreme nvmeidge.


Yes it is


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 13, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Yes it is


I have one too though not in use ATM, due to one slot on this board , a truly doh purchase while I was on cocodamol or something , I nearly said crack but some take me too literally for that.


----------



## mouks (Jun 14, 2022)

2015 Razer Blade for $220


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 14, 2022)

Bought a random 1155 motherboard. I got an i5-2320 previously from my friend, now I can build a little box which I'll take to my parents and leave it there as it sucks to play with my laptop there.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 14, 2022)

mouks said:


> 2015 Razer Blade for $220
> 
> View attachment 250939


looks good and good find


----------



## mouks (Jun 14, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> looks good and good find


Yes, it is still quite powerful and the screen and overall build quality are great! It feels like a black Macbook Pro


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 14, 2022)

Just received the first of a few old keyboards...the Key Tronic EQ3601 NEW from 1993. It uses the 5-Pin DIN connector.
I've got the DIN5 to PS2 converter already (dirty). A few more on the way. My mouse hand seems to disconnect itself from 
any leftover brain cells and keeps ordering on Ebay..............


----------



## kapone32 (Jun 14, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Yes it is


When I had my Threadripper system I bought 2 of these for like $65 each Canadian vs a Supermicro card that had 2 slots for $80. You could get a 2 slot for $45 but were relegated to 1 NVME and 1 SATA. Definitely one of my favourite purchases.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Why not a PCIe card with M.2, ok for external enclosure.


It's an M-Sata/M.2 SATA -> actual SATA converter.

Good for re-using drives you yoinked from a laptop in older machines.



freeagent said:


> Got this guy in today.. was going to see if it fit with my current setup but pretty sure it won’t.. I will mount it when my Ultra120 Extreme comes in next week
> 
> Actually not sure if I will use this one or the bigger one I have from my last order..
> 
> ...


You make the meshify C look like an ITX case


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 14, 2022)

I did a little downgrade for my main rig because i dont use it for working but gaming.
So i sell the xeon gold 6138ES and i bought a cheap 8 core xeon silver 4215R for aprox 80 usd. It is corner damaged but fully working.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> I did a little downgrade for my main rig because i dont use it for working but gaming.
> So i sell the xeon gold 6138ES and i bought a cheap 8 core xeon silver 4215R for aprox 80 usd. It is corner damaged but fully working.
> View attachment 251007



You are gaming with a Tesla M40 12Gb ?
You could get a 3050 gaming GPU which is a bit faster and takes less power.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> You are gaming with a Tesla M40 12Gb ?
> You could get a 3050 gaming GPU which is a bit faster and takes less power.


Tesla was 220 usd on ebay, i dont think i can buy a 3050 for that price. I overclocked (bios mod) the tesla to gtx1070 performance.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 14, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Yes it is


what is the operating temps of the nvme then, with this little "cute" thingi...?


----------



## freeagent (Jun 14, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> what is the operating temps of the nvme then, with this little "cute" thingi...?


It usually sits between 26-28, add 2c if I turn its fan off.. It’s just a little 500GB drive that I keep my pictures, music, and programs on. I have a spare TB drive that I back it up to. One day I will use that Asus card for what it was really meant for


----------



## CyberCT (Jun 14, 2022)

discounted 2021 Samsung 75" QLED TV that's Gsync compatible. Screen tear free gaming on this 10 bit panel from the couch is straight up awesome.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 14, 2022)

freeagent said:


> It usually sits between 26-28, add 2c if I turn its fan off.. It’s just a little 500GB drive that I keep my pictures, music, and programs on. I have a spare TB drive that I back it up to. One day I will use that Asus card for what it was really meant for


okay.... bought it


----------



## freeagent (Jun 14, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> okay.... bought it


Really? Lol nice man!


----------



## r9 (Jun 14, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> I did a little downgrade for my main rig because i dont use it for working but gaming.
> So i sell the xeon gold 6138ES and i bought a cheap 8 core xeon silver 4215R for aprox 80 usd. It is corner damaged but fully working.
> View attachment 251007


You sound like you very efficient with your tech resources.



masterdeejay said:


> Tesla was 220 usd on ebay, i dont think i can buy a 3050 for that price. I overclocked (bios mod) the tesla to gtx1070 performance.


Respect!


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 14, 2022)

r9 said:


> You sound like you very efficient with your tech resources.
> 
> 
> Respect!


I never buy new hardwares. (except SSD)
Cpus i always search for best buy like chinese x99 motherboard + Xeon combo or any ES cpus or damaged cpus for very cheap. If it is not working then i can sell it for at least same price.
Memory for my builds is ecc reg that is always cheaper than regular desktop ram, and i can also buy broken smd ram because i have an smd soldering station for repairs.
My video cards is modded teslas, firepros for cheap price.
For Case is use all that i can find in electronic trash so that's cost nothing

these are the big ones
I do not search for the most modern new tech, just for the older top end enterprise class because it is interesting and I think cost efficient. There was a lot of good deals in here i can get brand new enterprise cards for 100-200 euros like https://www.wstore.sk/store/
For me it is like a sport searching for these hardwares.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 14, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Really? Lol nice man!


ja not exactly the same. but u inspired me. 




13,99€


----------



## freeagent (Jun 14, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> ja not exactly the same. but u inspired me.
> 
> View attachment 251018
> 13,99€


Lol I thought you were talking about the Asus card 

Nice man!


----------



## r9 (Jun 14, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> I never buy new hardwares. (except SSD)
> Cpus i always search for best buy like chinese x99 motherboard + Xeon combo or any ES cpus or damaged cpus for very cheap. If it is not working then i can sell it for at least same price.
> Memory for my builds is ecc reg that is always cheaper than regular desktop ram, and i can also buy broken smd ram because i have an smd soldering station for repairs.
> My video cards is modded teslas, firepros for cheap price.
> ...


How does the ecc mem, lower clocked server cpus and molded Tesla work for games ?


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 14, 2022)

r9 said:


> How does the ecc mem, lower clocked server cpus and molded Tesla work for games ?


The xeon 4215r base clock is 3.2ghz, all core turbo 3.6ghz but the 6 channel 2400mhz ram helps (max turbo 4ghz). It is 130w but much cooler than any fake 65w desktop i7. With a better cpu (gold/platium series) ram can overclock to 2933mhz and that is over 100gb/s bandwith so it is much better than the desktop dual chanel 3200mhz...
But what can you buy for 80 usd? (30000Huf, i live in Hungary so the prices is high for the new hw)
Tesla M40 is the same card like the Titan X maxwell but higher quality and can be better overclocked. Only one 8pin power needed. (But eps 12v not pcie 12v power)
Stock performance is between gtx1060-1070 but with oc it is a little better than gtx1070. It is good for fullhd gaming but not all ultra high.
I can play cyberpunk 2077 in custom ultra settings 40-60fps average. Still better than rx6500xt for the same price. And it never runs out of vram for fullhd.

The older tesla k20 is like the first gtx titan or gtx 780ti, the kepler card but today it is a slow card gtx 1050ti performance.
The oldest tesla i have is the C2075 overclocks well and it is just a big fermi gtx580 with 6gb vram not good for today games but usable for older games. (It is 12y old card so..)
I sold the amd cards. The 9300x2 is a dual fury nano, and the other is a radeon pro duo dual fury x. They are fast cards but limited by vram. If the cf or mgu works they can beat a gtx2080 (in deus ex dx12 mgpu mode) but the works case it is still faster than a gtx1060.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 14, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Bought a random 1155 motherboard. I got an i5-2320 previously from my friend, now I can build a little box which I'll take to my parents and leave it there as it sucks to play with my laptop there.


I bought also 2x4GB DDR3 and a 1TB WD Black drive from an another dude (from same Discord server though, heh).


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 14, 2022)

Doing this tomorrow guy's


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 15, 2022)

Nikon Df body coming this week from ebay. Been my first and only dream camera since I started 8 years ago. D610 is going to permanent 80-200 duty, while the Df probably will inherit all the primes and macro. A final sendoff in style for DSLRs, I guess, before mirrorless inevitably takes over.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 15, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Nikon Df body coming this week from ebay. Been my first and only dream camera since I started 8 years ago. D610 is going to permanent 80-200 duty, while the Df probably will inherit all the primes and macro. A final sendoff in style for DSLRs, I guess, before mirrorless inevitably takes over.


I remember eyeing this when I was planning to buy my first digital camera. Still too bulky for my taste, Nikon should really try to squeeze a full frame sensor into something as close to the classic SLR size (late 70's early 80s) as possible.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 15, 2022)

the other one just died within 2 yrs.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 15, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I remember eyeing this when I was planning to buy my first digital camera. Still too bulky for my taste, Nikon should really try to squeeze a full frame sensor into something as close to the classic SLR size (late 70's early 80s) as possible.



Having giant hands I have a hard time holding smaller ones comfortably. Peak Capture v3 on the hip with the pro pad so the weight of FX is a non-issue.

afaik the fast zooms haven't gotten any smaller or lighter, so holding a Zfc (which is that 70s look and size) with my 80-200 or even a 105 macro would be actual torture

I liked the size of my friend's X1D 50C v1......but it's an X1D


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 15, 2022)

Its great to still find some old products new-in-box. Fujitsu FKB 4700 keyboard that has unique Peerless Switches. I like 
these better than the Cherry Blues which I use daily. The one Date I could find was 1989.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 15, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 251086
> 
> the other one just died within 2 yrs.


Hi,
Dang I'd try a redragon 901
I've had mine a long long time actually I have three
Great firmware to on linux all my side buttons work without installing the app

Amazon.com: Redragon M901 Gaming Mouse Wired, [Programmable] MMO RGB LED Mice, 24000 DPI, Laser High Precision Sensor, Weight Tuning Set, 18 Buttons for Windows PC Games - Black: Computers & Accessories


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 16, 2022)

Yes it fits but barely


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 16, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Nikon Df body coming this week from ebay. Been my first and only dream camera since I started 8 years ago. D610 is going to permanent 80-200 duty, while the Df probably will inherit all the primes and macro. A final sendoff in style for DSLRs, I guess, before mirrorless inevitably takes over.


D850 is my dream, which might come true due to the mentioned transition to mirrorless (and possible price drop for used ones, along with lenses).


----------



## freeagent (Jun 16, 2022)

You've got miles of room


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 16, 2022)

freeagent said:


> You've got miles of room


Hi,
Indeed this is tight  
.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 16, 2022)

Spiderhands huh?

Mine are good for polishing the insides of brass shell casings


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 16, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Spiderhands huh?
> 
> Mine are good for polishing the insides of brass shell casings


What caliber? A .22 is a bit harder than a 155mm...

@tabascosauz I got me a OM-D EM-5 mk II. A bit small and my issue with mirrorless was battery life, so I bought a battery grip (2 batteries at once). Strongly recommend.





It takes my pictures as my phone camera focus went haywire if you were wondering why I am trying to break your eyeballs.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 16, 2022)

Lol I was just kidding.. at least they are bigger than my wifes hands..

And I was just kidding about the spidehands thing.. I didnt mean that in a bad way.. that camera looks big for my hands.. I can barely one hand my XS Max lol..


----------



## Mussels (Jun 16, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 251086
> 
> the other one just died within 2 yrs.



i've avoided razer mice since mine used to die really fast, and moved to logitech
Where i've had left click die really fast

When i run out of my pile of wireless logitech mice, i may have to move over to razer just so i can get more than two thumb buttons again...


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 16, 2022)

While we're at it furiously changing lenses, have the Df take the D610 and the D610 take the Df all with the same illustrious 105 2.8D


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 16, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Dang I'd try a redragon 901
> I've had mine a long long time actually I have three
> Great firmware to on linux all my side buttons work without installing the app
> ...





Mussels said:


> i've avoided razer mice since mine used to die really fast, and moved to logitech
> Where i've had left click die really fast
> 
> When i run out of my pile of wireless logitech mice, i may have to move over to razer just so i can get more than two thumb buttons again...



It sounds a bit weird but I need all those 19 buttons.
Is there any alternative to razer then?









after the highly praised M$ authentikator app has beaten me a snip, and has excluded me due to a missing backup, from 12 sites. i have now purchased this key FIDO2 in addition.
Do not touch this app, my recommendation.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 16, 2022)

​


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 16, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> It sounds a bit weird but I need all those 19 buttons.
> Is there any alternative to razer then?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Beside the half priced redragon 901 link I posted already with I count 18 buttons nope.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> ​


So what happens with the back cover?


----------



## ERazer (Jun 16, 2022)

With absurd price of Raspberry Pi 4, I pulled the trigger and bought Dell Wyse 5070 Thin Client 8GB 32GB eMMC Celeron® J4105 1.5GHz on ebay for $80 to replace dead pi 3 as pi-hole/unbound.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 16, 2022)

ERazer said:


> With absurd price of Raspberry Pi 4, I pulled the trigger and bought Dell Wyse 5070 Thin Client 8GB 32GB eMMC Celeron® J4105 1.5GHz on ebay for $80 to replace dead pi 3 as pi-hole/unbound.


It's imo also the worst Pi so far. It overheats, has some bullshit connectors that need adapters (miniHDMIs) for anyone to use and for something that was supposed to be cheap it just gradually became more and more expensive. A Pi that isn't gimped by lack of RAM for basic things is way too damn expensive. And to be fair their project is losing track. It used to be something more like better Arduino, that you can program and do more things, but now it's just essentially a cheap PC. I'm quite disappointed in such development. Ever since it started, there are now many other SBC makers and they actually make way cooler SBCs either in terms of value or in raw power, the only thing holding them back is lack of software support and lack of proper drivers.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 16, 2022)

My latest mistake...






I've been wanting a PowerColor Red Devil card for a while, and with prices falling, I figured I'd jump on one.

Buyer's remorse is fun. We'll see what happens when it arrives.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 16, 2022)

Well, it came! Was going to install tonight but I am tired, so will do tomorrow while the kids are at school.





TRUE 2022 and TRUE 2007


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 16, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Well, it came! Was going to install tonight but I am tired, so will do tomorrow while the kids are at school.
> 
> View attachment 251292
> 
> ...




Even more M.2 coolers?... Nice ones though.  
Didn't your motherboard not come with some basic M.2 cooling?

Till sofar both M.2's of mine stay around 46c when running a game of it.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 16, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Even more M.2 coolers?... Nice ones though.
> Didn't your motherboard not come with some basic M.2 cooling?
> 
> Till sofar both M.2's of mine stay around 46c when running a game of it.


No those are the two I had already, I bought the smaller one hoping I could use it with FC140. FC140 is too big by a couple of mm. My board did come with coolers, and they work well.. but I wanted something different compared to what everyone else is doing


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 17, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Beside the half priced redragon 901 link I posted already with I count 18 buttons nope.


i will have an eye on it! thanks a lot for the hint.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jun 17, 2022)

I guess this count's didn't realize they made Smart toothbrushes.... Pretty neat other than it cost as much as an entry level GPU.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 17, 2022)

The whole box is scuffed and squished... Thanks for shipping stuff in paper bags amazon...


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 17, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> The whole box is scuffed and squished... Thanks for shipping stuff in paper bags amazon...
> View attachment 251358



Not bad, a *4* year warranty.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 17, 2022)

Hi,
I've bought plenty of items off amazon warehouse which are returned for various reasons including box damage 
If the item inside isn't damaged no biggie but a gpu at that price I'd likely return 
That might effect rma if a manufacture saw the damaged box.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 17, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I guess this count's didn't realize they made Smart toothbrushes.... Pretty neat other than it cost as much as an entry level GPU.
> 
> View attachment 251333


It's 2022 and I still don't understand what's the point of electric toothbrushes. Sorry for being a caveman here, but somehow my "mechanical" one is perfectly fine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> It's 2022 and I still don't understand what's the point of electric toothbrushes.


Because they're very effective at cleaning teeth. A normal toothbrush is good and effective, but the mechanical action of electric toothbrushes gives an extra level of cleaning effectiveness. Be a rebel, try one.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Because they're very effective at cleaning teeth. A normal toothbrush is good and effective, but the mechanical action of electric toothbrushes gives an extra level of cleaning effectiveness. Be a rebel, try one.


have to agree, they clean a lot better.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 17, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> have to agree, they clean a lot better.


And because they're more effective, it takes less time to brush. Also, if you're one of those people who also brush their tongue(and everyone should), electric is amazing at cleaning that too!


----------



## wheresmycar (Jun 17, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> It's 2022 and I still don't understand what's the point of electric toothbrushes. Sorry for being a caveman here, but somehow my "mechanical" one is perfectly fine.



I've got an electric one... does the job nicely. Essentially greater number of brushes or brush-to-tooth passes achieved effortlessly (mostly in the form of vibration). A little story to go with it... I had my first as a gift but never got around to using it for months-on. Seemed like a gimmick at first until one day i thought id give it a shot and since been sold on it.


----------



## The red spirit (Jun 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Because they're very effective at cleaning teeth. A normal toothbrush is good and effective, but the mechanical action of electric toothbrushes gives an extra level of cleaning effectiveness. Be a rebel, try one.


If I wanted to be a rebel I would use tooth powder or baking soda for that. I heard they are so good, that they effectively work like small grit sandpaper.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 17, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> It's 2022 and I still don't understand what's the point of electric toothbrushes. Sorry for being a caveman here, but somehow my "mechanical" one is perfectly fine.


I thought sonic ones were better than electric/mechanic ?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 17, 2022)

I am not sure if 5°C difference are a big deal but the new heatsink is an improvement. And it's stylish
13,99€ thanks to @freeagent.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 17, 2022)

Hi,
That's a nice sammy led display you have there too


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 17, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> That's a nice sammy led display you have there too


yes, since all my hard drives, five out of eight, are from samsung the program is quite informative.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 20, 2022)

I was thinking into getting a new wired Pen Tablet with less LAG, no wobbliness at lower drawing speeds
and good sensitivity at lower pressure levels. By looking at reviews seems like the XP-Pen Deco Pro would
be a good candidate, but only 200 RPS(Report Rate Speed) and not good sensitivity at lower pressure
levels, so they launched new models with X3 Smart Chip to fix the deficiencies.




__





						X3 smart chip for stylus | XPPen
					

Quickly and professionally edit photos and create digital artwork with natural pen control of X3 Smart Chip. New pen tip sensor technology lowers initial activation force of 3 grams and captures every nuance of pen pressure. 0.6 mm retraction distance and



					www.xp-pen.com
				



Very promising, but looks like the X3 Smart Chip needs more polishing as it is a bit wobbly and 
still lower RPS(200/233), at least in the models I checked.
You can check the X3 chip wobbliness in here and here. 

Than Huion launched 3 new(2021) models with 300 RPS.




__





						RTM-500
					

Solar orange and cosmo black perfectly match the design of RTM-500. With up to 300PPS report rate, the pen tablet ensures smooth and responsive input without any latency.



					www.huion.com
				











I found no complain about wobbly lines at lower drawing speeds
and the RTM-500 is also available locally(Brazil) at very good price.
Well, got one...
I am not a specialist and just got the RTM-500, what I can say...
The driver/console is well behaved(Win11) and not bloated.
300 RPS is good, no LAG or wobbly at lower drawing speeds, the sensitivity
at lower pressure levels seems +- ok, but by using with the great Lazy Nezumi Pro.
WoW! Now we are talking!! I am very satisfied!!!


----------



## Khonjel (Jun 20, 2022)

Moondrop Chu IEMs for summer gaming


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 20, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Moondrop Chu IEMs for summer gaming
> 
> View attachment 251673


So what do they look like?


----------



## Veseleil (Jun 20, 2022)

Like for the cat.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 21, 2022)

My latest mistake has arrived.









To my surprise, and despite the seller specifically saying otherwise, it came in its original retail box.

This card is an absolute unit. It's freaking huge and freaking heavy.









Fortunately, it fits in my system just fine. I was slightly worried that my 10GbE NIC would interfere with it, but as you can see, that isn't a problem at all.

I ran a second PCIe power cable from my PSU because I know this is a power-hungry card. Probably isn't necessary, but whatever.






It performs almost twice as well as my 5700 XT in benchmarks. It seems to stay in the high 60s under normal loads and gets into the 70s when pushed. I'm using the "quiet" BIOS.

I only have two real complaints about it. As far as I can tell, the lights can't be turned off. Also, this card has insane coil whine when being pushed to its limit.

I might actually be able to play Cyberpunk 2077 now at a reasonable framerate...


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 21, 2022)

500w being the typical whole system power draw during gaming in near future with the likes of next gen mid to high end gpus from AMD & Nvidia ... I've already seen averages in some parts of a game of 550w on my current system due to poor in game optimization with a certain UE4 title.   So in anticipation, got me a new Corsair 1000w RMX V2 unit today along with plans for next gen LGA1700 socket upgrade when rapid lake is available for retail in my part of the world. These Cryorig conversion kits were tricky to come by for my particular cpu cooler, so grabbed one as soon as one of my fav retailers had them in stock! Love the idea of saving $ when one can carry over older builds CPU HS cooler.


----------



## Khonjel (Jun 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So what do they look like?


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 21, 2022)

2nd hand acer aspire 4736 for $50     i know i can't expect too much for that price
and what i found out, weird wifi card, half dead keyboard, board with fixed smd resistor, the monitor is good but has one little white spot and for something that blast from 2009, the condition is not too bad









yeah, i cover the keyboard with sticker since it's pretty annoying seeing glossy wear out keyboard plastic


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 22, 2022)

Technically my work paid for it. (The Dyson, not the R/C's)


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 22, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Technically my work paid for it. (The Dyson, not the R/C's)



I prefer the RC cars though..


----------



## bobbybluz (Jun 23, 2022)

These cost me a few dollars (so far) in gas money to go pick them up. Asus Rampage V Edition 10 and Asus Rampage V Extreme Edition. They both need CPU socket repairs (several bent pins and at least one totally broken off pin in each mobo). I'm calling Asus tomorrow to find out about about the possibility of having them repaired. The bent pins on these are beyond my skill level (I've done a few successfully before that weren't as bad as these). For free I couldn't say no.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 24, 2022)

Well I got pissed at this G910 I currently use: double key presses, not recognizing keystrokes, failed LEDs, worn key caps without a source for replacement. Its now out of warranty. This is the 2nd keyboard, my first one only had LED failures and Logitech sent me replacement.

Time for a change from Logitech< I already replace my G604 with a Razer Basilisk, so my new purchase Corsair K100 with the optical-mechanical key switches. It will be here Monday.


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 24, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> As far as I can tell, the lights can't be turned off.


Have you tried their DevilZone FAN RGB control utility?


----------



## SpittinFax (Jun 24, 2022)

It must be keyboard-buying season.

I'm glad to see that functional wired mechanical keyboards with good build quality are easier to find these days. This time I got an Akko 3108 V2 for US$65 and I'm keen to try out the linear switches. And the dye-sublimated keycaps look like they're going to be very good.





Also planning a build for my first custom mechanical keyboard. I've budgeted US$70 for total cost of parts and I think a decent build I'd be happy with is achievable.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> These cost me a few dollars (so far) in gas money to go pick them up. Asus Rampage V Edition 10 and Asus Rampage V Extreme Edition. They both need CPU socket repairs (several bent pins and at least one totally broken off pin in each mobo). I'm calling Asus tomorrow to find out about about the possibility of having them repaired. The bent pins on these are beyond my skill level (I've done a few successfully before that weren't as bad as these). For free I couldn't say no.


Hi,
Looks like one actually had a gpu catch fire or something did


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 24, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Technically my work paid for it. (The Dyson, not the R/C's)


But i have to say you have great taste picking FJ, tiger and leopard there


----------



## xu^ (Jun 24, 2022)

treated myself to the Amiga A500 Mini


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 24, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> My latest mistake has arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be able to manually unplug them,  if not there is always wire cutters....


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 24, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Have you tried their DevilZone FAN RGB control utility?



I really don't like having to use extra software to do that.



DeathtoGnomes said:


> You should be able to manually unplug them,  if not there is always wire cutters....



This is what I'll most likely end up doing. It looks like the connector for the lights on the rear is right next to the power connectors. I like the backplate lighting though, so I'll be keeping those on.


----------



## The King (Jun 24, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I really don't like having to use extra software to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'll most likely end up doing. It looks like the connector for the lights on the rear is right next to the power connectors. I like the backplate lighting though, so I'll be keeping those on.


For the Coil whine try enabling Vsync. This sometimes helps to stop the coil whine completely. With an uncapped frame rate these cards can push +1000fps in game menus also causing power spikes.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 24, 2022)

Bought ambilight for my pc while gaming, listening to music or watching movies. and light bulps for the livingroom and the sleepingroom. both work automatic with profiles via (PC) app or a small remote.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jun 24, 2022)

The King said:


> For the Coil whine try enabling Vsync. This sometimes helps to stop the coil whine completely. With an uncapped frame rate these cards can push +1000fps in game menus also causing power spikes.


Yeah, I've been limiting my framerate in pretty much everything but benchmarks and it really helps with the coil whine. 

I tried overclocking it yesterday and got minimal gains with significantly higher temps and power usage, so I've settled on an underclock of 2250MHz @1100mV.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 24, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Yeah, I've been limiting my framerate in pretty much everything but benchmarks and it really helps with the coil whine.
> 
> I tried overclocking it yesterday and got minimal gains with significantly higher temps and power usage, so I've settled on an underclock of 2250MHz @1100mV.



This is the way.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 24, 2022)

Sold off my 35 f/2D (bye bye wide angle life until I go mirrorless) and picked up a mint 85 1.8D with the metal hood.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2022)

xu^ said:


> treated myself to the Amiga A500 Mini


That's a nice treat!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 25, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Yeah, I've been limiting my framerate in pretty much everything but benchmarks and it really helps with the coil whine.
> 
> I tried overclocking it yesterday and got minimal gains with significantly higher temps and power usage, so I've settled on an underclock of 2250MHz @1100mV.


@lexluthermiester has a nice guide on stopping coil whine somewhere - maybe he could link it as I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 25, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Sold off my 35 f/2D (bye bye wide angle life until I go mirrorless) and picked up a mint 85 1.8D with the metal hood.
> 
> View attachment 252285


It looks good on Df


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 25, 2022)

A generic cheap H61 board, 2x4GB & 1TB Black with bad sectors (the seller mentioned that, it didn't matter). Paid about 25EUR  Got an i5-2320 for free before so why I wouldn't put a PC together with it?  Though those RAMs with heatspreaders weren't needed as the guy who sold me the motherboard, gave 2x4GB 1333 sticks as a bundle  but I still put those for that build.


----------



## wolf (Jun 25, 2022)

Well, this finally arrived. More to come, but the TLDR is that it's bloody amazing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> @lexluthermiester has a nice guide on stopping coil whine somewhere - maybe he could link it as I can't seem to find it.


Do you mean the following?








						How to quickly & easily fix coil-whine(coil choke noise)
					

A forum user recently asked about Coil Whine, which is the noise a choke coil sometimes makes as it operates. This almost always a video card problem, but can happen on any other computer or electronics components employing a choke in it's circuitry, including power supplies.  I have for decades...




					www.techpowerup.com
				






sam_86314 said:


> Yeah, I've been limiting my framerate in pretty much everything but benchmarks and it really helps with the coil whine.


Follow the above guide and your coil-whine problem should either disappear or be greatly reduced.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do you mean the following?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My GTX 470 (Gigabyte SOC) was horrible when it comes to coil whine. Otherwise it was more than a great card.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 25, 2022)

wolf said:


> Well, this finally arrived. More to come, but the TLDR is that it's bloody amazing.
> 
> View attachment 252340



update us with a brief review after you watch a movie and play a couple games on it...

that is the best of the best as far as I am concerned. most likely buying that myself... but just waiting a bit longer.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 25, 2022)

not a purchase but an acquisition ...

scored 3 HP Compaq SFF ... 1 Pro 6300 (i5-3XXX Win 7 Pro COA) 2 Elite 8300 (i7,most likely 3770 Win 8 Pro COA ) from the job "LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATE spring cleaning" they removed the RAM and HDD (obviously since it was accounting department for most ), well, i have enough DDR3 sticks around and HDD i should find some ... just a good dusting, diagnostic, install and good to go
and a pack of  Win Server 2003 with 5 license (actually 10 but only one "CDKEY" and the pack with the key say clearly *5* users) including the relevant DVDs (yeah, even the "not for the end user" one  )

i remember salvaging and repairing a couple of DC7900 with C2D 8400/8500 back in the days, fresh install ... and selling them 80 a piece  (the IT guy at work said "naaaaaahhh completely busted, off to the trash bin", meanwhile : i can get them to work  )

edit, oh yeah .... ~11kg a piece and i carried all 3, obviously, in one go (no cars) my arms are a bit ... sore ... although not the heaviest load i had to carry ( 49kg once but even a further trip to bring it home  )


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 25, 2022)

wolf said:


> Well, this finally arrived. More to come, but the TLDR is that it's bloody amazing.
> 
> View attachment 252340


OLED HDR is a thing of beauty.  I can't recall a more meaningful display upgrade ever.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 25, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> OLED HDR is a thing of beauty.  I can't recall a more meaningful display upgrade ever.



I still can't decide between the Alienware 34" OLED and the LG 42" OLED.

I am getting one of the two though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 25, 2022)

Lenne said:


> My GTX 470 (Gigabyte SOC) was horrible when it comes to coil whine. Otherwise it was more than a great card.


I'll bet real money it was fixable.



CallandorWoT said:


> I still can't decide between the Alienware 34" OLED


This, for me anyway. 42" is just too damn big for a desktop with dual screens. 34" is pushing it..


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll bet real money it was fixable.
> 
> 
> This, for me anyway. 42" is just too damn big for a desktop with dual screens. 34" is pushing it..


My next monitor is going to be a 32" 4K but fuck, if I want a larger one, I use a TV for screen  and as I use one with my Xeon setup, a 40" 1080p is still fine.

Radeon 290X is more capable than I thought..


----------



## puma99dk| (Jun 25, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I still can't decide between the Alienware 34" OLED and the LG 42" OLED.
> 
> I am getting one of the two though.



Just be sure to not have too many static items because OLED can do burn-in this should be fixed with mini-led and QD-LED.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 25, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Just be sure to not have too many static items because OLED can do burn-in this should be fixed with mini-led and QD-LED.


I have doubts any emissive display tech will really completely avoid burn-in.

But it's not bad.  I set a screensaver and forget on my b9.  No burn in in over 2 years...


----------



## wolf (Jun 26, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> update us with a brief review after you watch a movie and play a couple games on it...
> that is the best of the best as far as I am concerned. most likely buying that myself... but just waiting a bit longer.


In short, I agree, best of the best.


R-T-B said:


> OLED HDR is a thing of beauty.  I can't recall a more meaningful display upgrade ever.


It's phenomenal.


lexluthermiester said:


> This, for me anyway. 42" is just too damn big for a desktop with dual screens. 34" is pushing it..


I came from a 34" 3440x1440, this is bigger but not unreasonably so, it's barely wider but considerably taller.


R-T-B said:


> I have doubts any emissive display tech will really completely avoid burn-in.
> But it's not bad.  I set a screensaver and forget on my b9.  No burn in in over 2 years...


I've done some digging though reddit for OLED panel care, plus with how many hours I actually use my PC weekly, I'm betting on it being a non issue.

So, after about 24 hours of use after wall mounting it as it wouldn't fit on my desk.


The size is amazing, glad I didn't get impatient and go for the 48C1. at my regular viewing distance it really takes most of my field of view and the immersion is outstanding, 2x over my 34" ultrawide. I think for this use case it could be lightly curved too but no complaints here.
Gaming is simply next level on this compared to anything I've ever used before, TN, IPS, VA, any size res or aspect, this blows them out of the water. The pixel response, the depth of the colors, the way HDR pops, how buttery it is with VRR, it really is in a league of it's own. Plus it's also a top tier TV.
While I absolutely loved 21:9, I can't think of a better way to return to 16:9, and it's nice to drop any shortcomings 21:9 had all in one go.
Desktop use so far is fine, text feels fine, browsing etc is fine too, just need to configure the background icons and taskbar etc to minimize burn in risk.
While more performance is always better, hot damn the 3080 is a beast at 4k, it's like the harder you push it, the better it does. Outstanding experience. I suppose it doesn't hurt that with DLSS, FSR 1 or 2, 4k is a best case scenario and to varying extents, all give between very acceptable to outright gorgeous results and increase the viability of 4k gaming.
I've tried a few older games with DLDSR 2.25x which iirc is 5720x2880 or so and holy cow.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 26, 2022)

wolf said:


> In short, I agree, best of the best.
> 
> It's phenomenal.
> 
> ...


Don't forget it also supports ultrawide modes, 21:9 and 32:9.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 26, 2022)

Tho even I have just a basic 40" 1080p TV, but having it wall-mounted kicks ass!


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 26, 2022)

wolf said:


> In short, I agree, best of the best.
> 
> It's phenomenal.
> 
> ...



This is how I plant to do it as well, a wall mount to increase the distance... I will be about 4 feet exactly from a LG 42" OLED with my current setup... seems doable.

I am going to wait for a black friday sale... if it doesn't go on sale thats fine... I will probably buy it anyway then.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 26, 2022)

its bitsy teeny weeny ifixit screw driver set.


----------



## wolf (Jun 26, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Tho even I have just a basic 40" 1080p TV, but having it wall-mounted kicks ass!


My desk wouldn't support it, barely had room for the 34" UW, so this was my only way but it sure pops hard. and of course, photos dont do it justice


CallandorWoT said:


> This is how I plant to do it as well, a wall mount to increase the distance... I will be about 4 feet exactly from a LG 42" OLED with my current setup... seems doable.


I think I'd be even closer than that, 2.5-3 feet at an educated guess, but much further and I'd need glasses on, this is the sweet spot for my vision and immersion.


CallandorWoT said:


> I am going to wait for a black friday sale... if it doesn't go on sale thats fine... I will probably buy it anyway then.


If you think you want it, I reckon you won't regret it, at just about any sane price, I've been waiting roughly a year for a 42" OLED so I was dead keen to order asap.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 26, 2022)

oh boy oh joy, further acquisition, found a 3rd Elite 8300 (the one with the i7-3770) only one purpose for that one, i will take the CPU so i finally have a 3770 for my collection 

also yay! they were well hidden but managed to get 4x2gb Samsung and 2x2gb Micron PC3 10600

now just a trio of 500gb/1tb hdds and good to go

nostalgic side : Adaptec SCSI and a 3COM ethernet card (made in Ireland! ) and ...


that thing ahahah i remember buying one back in 2001, sold it quite fast and went OpenOffice instead in 2002 (LibreOffice now)


ahaha confirmed 1 i5-3570 and 3 i7-3770, this is crazy for me ... the i7-3770 still hold incredible resale value even alone, the usual Elite 8300 sell for 220chf minimal on second hand market, alone a 3770 is often seen around 100chf (which is 20 more than what i asked for a E8400/8500 DC7900 fully configured )

i am not greedy enough to part with the 3rd i7 ... I WANT IT ON MY CPU SHELF! alongside some Xeon III, Opteron, Cyrix mII, Athlon (slot A pluto core) K6-2, Athlon XP (thunderbird, Palomino) Duron (Morgan) Pentium III Pentium MMX and my trusty first CPU a 486DX33 (well i also had a 286 in a Commodore AT clone but since i did not keep it ... the 486 "is" the first )

ahhhhh pristine beauty ... welcome to the lot.


----------



## joemama (Jun 27, 2022)

Just changed my case to a Antec DF700 flux for maximum airflow


----------



## The King (Jun 27, 2022)

So dissapointed guys. It's very hard to get 16GB DR B-Die here ordered from Amazon.in and this is what shows up today.


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 27, 2022)

The King said:


> View attachment 252611
> 
> So dissapointed guys. It's very hard to get 16GB DR B-Die here ordered from Amazon.in and this is what shows up today.
> 
> ...


Looks legit.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 27, 2022)

Zen 3 Collection complete. (and a second Tomahawk )


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 27, 2022)

Nice !.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> Zen 3 Collection complete. (and a second Tomahawk )
> View attachment 252628



How many computers do you need....


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 27, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> How many computers do you need....


all of them!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 27, 2022)

The King said:


> View attachment 252611
> 
> So dissapointed guys. It's very hard to get 16GB DR B-Die here ordered from Amazon.in and this is what shows up today.
> 
> ...


Hi,
No good without heat spreaders 



Chomiq said:


> Looks legit.


Missing heat spreader isn't a concern ?


----------



## QuietBob (Jun 27, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> Zen 3 Collection complete. (and a second Tomahawk )
> View attachment 252628


I've got the same combo (and also looking for another Tomahawk)  What are you gonna cool it with?


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 27, 2022)

I hate summer as even my 3600 (@PBO +200, a little undervolt) runs hot, even with Freezer 50.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I hate summer as even my 3600 (@PBO +200, a little undervolt) runs hot, even with Freezer 50.


How hot does it get during gaming?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I hate summer as even my 3600 (@PBO +200, a little undervolt) runs hot, even with Freezer 50.


Most techgeeks do and for these very reasons.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm glad I went with a 20 thread CPU, I have some headroom left during summer while gaming, haven't seen it over 50c yet during gaming.


----------



## Frick (Jun 27, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I hate summer as even my 3600 (@PBO +200, a little undervolt) runs hot, even with Freezer 50.



Well at least summer is short.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2022)

Ghetto purchase time!

With a USB PD power source (charger/battery bank) this gives you a 12V output without needing any step-down converter crap, since they can do 12V already
There's some stupidly simple ones out there i love the concept of, like this (that wont fit the router due to port location)




I'm gunna use this to power the telstra router I posted here previously in my car, giving me delicious free 25/5 wifi anywhere i go within australia
The firmware hacks let me run it in 4G only mode and disabling telemetry stops telstra from calling the original owner and asking "WTF mate, plug ya modem in"




I can modify the firmware to do a whole lot of things, but i'm doing the opposite and disabling a lot of features (removed guest wifi, VOIP, eash-mesh repeater support etc) to cut down on RAM usage and lower the power draw

I also got the genuine UPS add-on for it, but as it's designed for 240V input it's more useful at home
(Sure i could use this with the inverter in the car and it'd have some runtime once the engine was off, but that's getting excessive)






Seriously tho: Since USB PD has the ability to request a voltage it never occured to me that we're gunna get these very cheap little plugs that request X voltage and let us use USB-PD as a universal power source. It's awesome.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2022)

MOAR BEARINGS






Previous order considered lost in transit and ebay seller unresponsive and still unresponsive to messages making me go out of my way to call them on the phone over it.

Seller is waiting for Royal Mail to give confirmation that they lost muh bearings. Despite agreeing to send the order again via recorded delivery over the phone. A week later and still nothing.
I dont know how long RM are going to take to respond to the seller but that doesnt really make it ok to keep me on hold and waiting when ive already been waiting for over two weeks?
Not trying to be a snob here. (or am i being an snobby butthole here???)

No Bearings, No messages, Me rolling even more impatient as these were supposed to be delivered on the 9th/10th of June, Its nearly the end of the month..

This new order will be more expensive due to them being top tier quality over the Koyo bearings. Not that Koyo are bad per se~ but they arent on the same legendary level as SKF or FAG bearings which are used for many many things, Big industrial machines, wheel bearings for cars etc etc.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2022)

Frick said:


> Well at least summer is short.


Excuse me, what.
Summer is 9 months of the year.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Excuse me, what.
> Summer is 9 months of the year.


For you folks down under maybe, not for us northerners. And I'll be glad when it's over.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Excuse me, what.
> Summer is 9 months of the year.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Excuse me, what.
> Summer is 9 months of the year.





lexluthermiester said:


> For you folks down under maybe, not for us northerners. And I'll be glad when it's over.


I agree!
for us 3 months. and they are hard enough. 






Had to buy a webcam. M$ teams in home office from now on my hair and beard must be perfect. 1080p resolution


----------



## tabascosauz (Jun 29, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> Had to buy a webcam. M$ teams in home office from now on my hair and beard must be perfect. 1080p resolution



C922?

I have that webcam, was great for classes. But I now use it exclusively for headtracking in DCS. Sometimes throws a fit if I wear shirts that are too bright (lol)

I'm still trying to figure out a way to use the 720/60fps mode, Logitech's settings are ass


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 29, 2022)

i didn't question the sense either, but it definitely takes more system resources and internet speed for 30 frames more.
_*with nvidia broadcast coupled*_ i make my own backgrounds like the matrix wallpaper for example. my office is off limits for strangers looks. there is a clothes dryer here for example.












tabascosauz said:


> C922?
> 
> I have that webcam, was great for classes. But I now use it exclusively for headtracking in DCS. Sometimes throws a fit if I wear shirts that are too bright (lol)
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out a way to use the 720/60fps mode, Logitech's settings are ass








i had read many reviews and decided on this one because it tilts down. my monitor is very large.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2022)

Got another one, DJA0230 this time instead of the DJA0231
One generation older, has a hidden SIM Card slot i didnt know about at first and most users dont, so they never remove em

$10 for this one - what i find sexy as hell is the 4G/LTE modem has external aerial sockets. This could make a fantastic choice for my "NBN in my car" idea

This "Gen 1" router does 2133Mb max on 5GHz, while the Gen 2 does 2166Mb.
Buuuuut that was just a firmware thing, since the firmware mods for root changed that to 2166, if you have anything that can use 80Mhz 4x4 AC... like the other two of them i have, with the eashmesh mode 
(2 gigabit wifi bridging, essentially)




Of course when you mod the firmware and unlock the hidden menus, it suddenly becomes a hell of a lot more useful with wifi mesh support, the backup 4G simcard unlocks to 25/5 for permanent use  (instead of 6/1 and ipv6 only)





Heck even the speedtests are really good, for an LTE modem sitting on top of my PC
That jitter goes away at the other end of the house, making it actually gaming capable
Remember that i dont pay for this, it's "free" with the modem


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Got another one, DJA0230 this time instead of the DJA0231
> One generation older, has a hidden SIM Card slot i didnt know about at first and most users dont, so they never remove em
> 
> $10 for this one - what i find sexy as hell is the 4G/LTE modem has external aerial sockets. This could make a fantastic choice for my "NBN in my car" idea
> ...


So you plan on gaming while driving? You don't even need a Tesla for that now!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> So you plan on gaming while driving? You don't even need a Tesla for that now!


Free wifi for my kid, and this unit (or another one like it) with the external aerials will solve my mums issues of shitty phone reception and no NBN

Mum has meh phone signal, but no home broadband options - this + magnetic aerial = problem solved (as long as the free ride lasts, anyway) - in theory after 50GB of downloads the original owner gets contacted to make sure the connection is live, but once the firmwares modded and telemetry is disabled people have reported living on it in their caravans for 1-2 years without issue (That said, these people are NOT heavy downloaders)


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 29, 2022)

win 7 and dolby sticker for my old laptop although now i run win 10 there, personally i prefer centrino sticker but i can't find it in here




and 8gb sodimm, and i forgot my laptop just support 4gb max per slot


----------



## r9 (Jun 29, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> win 7 and dolby sticker for my old laptop although now i run win 10 there, personally i prefer centrino sticker but i can't find it in here
> 
> View attachment 252910
> and 8gb sodimm, and i forgot my laptop just support 4gb max per slot
> View attachment 252911


What's the expected speed bump from the stickers ?
Are they working same way as the racing lines ?


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2022)

A while back I posted a shot of the Segway I bought.. I like it, and it gets a lot of thumbs up lol. I sometimes feel like a dork riding it, but it’s cool I guess..





Holy massive phone pic what the heck lol..


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> A while back I posted a shot of the Segway I bought.. I like it, and it gets a lot of thumbs up lol. I sometimes feel like a dork riding it, but it’s cool I guess..
> 
> View attachment 252976
> 
> Holy massive phone pic what the heck lol..


How late do you plan on riding it? I would think that wheels that small would struggle on snow, even as hard-packed as it is up there.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> How late do you plan on riding it? I would think that wheels that small would struggle on snow, even as hard-packed as it is up there.


Shhhh


No snow for a few more months 

I will ride it as long as I can, and just get a throw away bike.. or maybe a decent one..

I am getting a bit of flub on the belly.. so I should get another bike.. just about finished paying for the Segway


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Shhhh
> 
> 
> No snow for a few more months
> ...


Hi,
You'd be better off walking 
Bikes are cheating unless very long distance.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You'd be better off walking
> Bikes are cheating unless very long distance.


But I don’t want to walk in -30c 

Has your pee pee ever been so cold it feels like it’s burning?

I do have winter clothes, but they are so cumbersome.. it’s a 40 minute walk, the. A 10 hour shift, and another 40 minute walk.. ugh. I’ve done it a few times and it sucked


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi,
Walk faster 
Some people call it jogging


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Shhhh
> 
> 
> No snow for a few more months




Move south! Move to Florida, realize how hot it is, move halfway back...


Or do some ghetto mods to the wheels for traction. Add some expanded metal around the tyres and if the roads never fully clear you can use them all winter.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 30, 2022)

freeagent said:


> But I don’t want to walk in -30c
> 
> Has your pee pee ever been so cold it feels like it’s burning?
> 
> I do have winter clothes, but they are so cumbersome.. it’s a 40 minute walk, the. A 10 hour shift, and another 40 minute walk.. ugh. I’ve done it a few times and it sucked


I would suggest taking the




or the





aren't there public vehicles in Canada?
A 40 min walk ~ 6km distance approx.
#sadge


----------



## freeagent (Jun 30, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Move south! Move to Florida, realize how hot it is, move halfway back..


My step daughter is visiting us, she lives in Florida 

Unfortunately, I was a bad boy in my younger years.. America will not welcome me and my past..



plastiscɧ said:


> aren't there public vehicles in Canada?


Yes, but I am running my CNC at 545AM making parts, there is no service until 540AM 

I arrive at work at 530AM daily 

So if you see me here posting at around 9pm or later.. just know that it is past my bedtime


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 30, 2022)

freeagent said:


> My step daughter is visiting us, she lives in Florida
> 
> Unfortunately, I was a bad boy in my younger years.. America will not welcome me and my past..


Tsk tsk tsk


----------



## freeagent (Jun 30, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Tsk tsk tsk


I pay the price every day of my life, there is nothing you can say.. 

I didn't kill anyone or anything.. nor did I commit a heinous crime.. just liked to drink and fight.. the police haha.. Of course its never a fair fight.

I am Irish and Scottish after all


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 30, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I pay the price every day of my life, there is nothing you can say..
> 
> I didn't kill anyone or anything.. nor did I commit a heinous crime.. just liked to drink and fight.. the police haha.. Of course its never a fair fight.
> 
> I am Irish and Scottish after all


Just giving you a hard time  

Enjoy your Canadian liquor...

Back to the subject, my most recent "acquisition" is a Lenovo Thinkpad P71 mobile workstation. An incredible beast of a laptop, i7-7700HQ, Quadro M200M, 16gb DDR4, 2x M.2 and 1x SATA drive. No trouble so far running the games I play.


----------



## freeagent (Jun 30, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Just giving you a hard time
> 
> Enjoy your Canadian liquor...


All good 

Nope gave that up, but I do enjoy my Cannabis


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 30, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> win 7 and dolby sticker for my old laptop although now i run win 10 there, personally i prefer centrino sticker but i can't find it in here
> 
> View attachment 252910
> and 8gb sodimm, and i forgot my laptop just support 4gb max per slot
> View attachment 252911


Throw it in anyway, it might work. Will not hurt anything to try. The worst that will happen is that the system will beep at you to tell you it doesn't like the new RAM module.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Jun 30, 2022)

Cherry G84-5200 mechanical keyboard with Cherry ML switches. Something quieter and slightly more compact to replace my 8-year-old (and by now internally disgusting, frankly) CM Storm QuickFire XT with (awfully noisy) Cherry MX Blue switches. Based on some research I think I will actually enjoy the ML switches more as well. I will sell the CM Storm on Craigslist for $10 to whomever has the skill (and guts) to disassemble it and thoroughly clean its internals...


----------



## Ricswi (Jun 30, 2022)

$28 A520M-E for a spare 3500X. Haven't bought a MB this cheap since PC-chips days.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 30, 2022)

I got all these routers and their 4G connections active at once

50+25+25

Heres windows 11 spreading out network traffic across them automatically, allowing my linux downloads to go weeeee
(Edited with new image, i had an upload limit set which prevented it going brrrrrrrrrrrr)





Now got get as many as i can and make myself an LTE Hydra....


If i start up three speedtests at the same time (even in different browsers) they tend to stick to the one connection and not spread out, making it less useful for anything that isn't a download program.


----------



## SpittinFax (Jun 30, 2022)

I've got my new Akko 3108 V2 Steam Engine Edition keyboard with linear Akko Pink switches, and for AU$89 (US$61) it's a steal! Everything about it is damn near perfect.

The thing that blows my mind is just how much better the mechanical keyboard market has become over the last 10 years, and Akko are just killing it out there right now. I especially like this particular beige-and-brown colour scheme they made for this Steam Engine edition, which is obviously similar to the old IBM Model M keyboards. It weighs like a tonne of bricks and I don't think I could modify it to make the typing experience any better. Even the stabilizers are great quality and lubed correctly, for crying out loud....

I'm trying to think of downsides but there's really not much worth mentioning. There's no RGB (thank god) or any sort of backlighting, but there is provision on the PCB to solder in LEDs. And no USB passthrough. Honestly though I prefer the lack of bling and getting back to basics with a very functional design that feels great to type on.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2022)

tomorrow... tablet "upgrade"

previously Huawei Mediapad M5 (will be gifted to a friend for his daughter) paid 325chf some years ago 
8.4" 4gb RAM 32gb Kirin 960, a little, aluminum unibody, monster with 2 HiFi certified stereo speaker tuned by Harman Kardon driven by an AK4376 DAC

confirmed to be in transit Realme Pad (199chf paid 150chf with a coupon  )
10.4" 6gb RAM 128gb Helio G80 (yeah SOC is a bit of a downgrade, better cores, A75/A55 versus A73/A53 but the GPU is better in the Kirin about 4 time the Gflops ) aluminum unibody (flagship build, mehship internal? eh?) also 4 stereo speaker but not as prestigious as the M5, but still Dolby Atmos, bigger battery tho, about 2000mAh more and supporting reverse charging, last but not least, it wil have Android 11 (12 update out of the box once powered up i reckon) while the M5 was stuck on, iirc, 9.0 (outside custom ROM)

the Mediapad M5 Pro (the 10" model) was almost 2.5x the price of the Realme Pad, and the dream tablet, aka the Xiaomi Mi Pad 5 and her Snapdragon 860 was 100chf above my budget (but still cheaper than the M5 Pro)

some compromise on one side some improvement on the other ... nope, i am sure i will not be disappointed (nor my friend's daughter will be hehehe)

a nice tab that trade blow with a Galaxy Pad A8 and cost only 10chf more for 3gb RAM, 96gb storage more and an IPS with higher screen resolution instead of a TFT.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 30, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> I've got my new Akko 3108 V2 Steam Engine Edition keyboard with linear Akko Pink switches, and for AU$89 (US$61) it's a steal! Everything about it is damn near perfect.
> 
> The thing that blows my mind is just how much better the mechanical keyboard market has become over the last 10 years, and Akko are just killing it out there right now. I especially like this particular beige-and-brown colour scheme they made for this Steam Engine edition, which is obviously similar to the old IBM Model M keyboards. It weighs like a tonne of bricks and I don't think I could modify it to make the typing experience any better. Even the stabilizers are great quality and lubed correctly, for crying out loud....
> 
> ...



You need some beige case and brown/beige noctua fans for your pc as well..


----------



## Chomiq (Jun 30, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> You need some beige case and brown/beige noctua fans for your pc as well..


And a sleeper case with a crt hooked up.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jun 30, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> I've got my new Akko 3108 V2 Steam Engine Edition keyboard with linear Akko Pink switches, and for AU$89 (US$61) it's a steal! Everything about it is damn near perfect.
> 
> The thing that blows my mind is just how much better the mechanical keyboard market has become over the last 10 years, and Akko are just killing it out there right now. I especially like this particular beige-and-brown colour scheme they made for this Steam Engine edition, which is obviously similar to the old IBM Model M keyboards. It weighs like a tonne of bricks and I don't think I could modify it to make the typing experience any better. Even the stabilizers are great quality and lubed correctly, for crying out loud....
> 
> ...


That keyboard is beautiful to me...


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 30, 2022)

r9 said:


> What's the expected speed bump from the stickers ?
> Are they working same way as the racing lines ?


hahaaa... i just wanna make it like stock again


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 30, 2022)

recently changed my case fans to daisy chained ones, DEEP COOL FC120 WHITE 3IN1
I got 2 packs (3 fans each). I am pleased with the airflow and noise levels, these were quite cheap £37 per pack.






Also got a new Vacuum cleaner, Samsung Bespoke Jet Complete Extra


----------



## SN2716057 (Jun 30, 2022)

@Liviu Cojocaru  At first I thought that was the whole vacuum cleaner but the bulky thing is the charging and dust collection station. Can you adjust the height/length of the cleaner?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jun 30, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> recently changed my case fans to daisy chained ones, DEEP COOL FC120 WHITE 3IN1
> I got 2 packs (3 fans each). I am pleased with the airflow and noise levels, these were quite cheap £37 per pack.View attachment 253048
> View attachment 253047
> 
> ...


ohhhhh i love the white build, i did a black white internal theme but ... thus my next GPU will be a MSI Armor line like the current one i have even tho the only things white in my build atm are 1. the leds, 2. the CPU cooler, 3. the fans lighting


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Jun 30, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> I'm trying to think of downsides but there's really not much worth mentioning. There's no RGB (thank god) or any sort of backlighting, but there is provision on the PCB to solder in LEDs. And no USB passthrough. Honestly though I prefer the lack of bling and getting back to basics with a very functional design that feels great to type on.


We can certainly agree on that. Actually, that Akko keyboard looks very similar to my current CM Storm QuickFire XT except for media keys in the top right (and the colors obviously) that I bought in 2014. My new G84-5200 (arriving next week) is just as minimalist.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jun 30, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> @Liviu Cojocaru  At first I thought that was the whole vacuum cleaner but the bulky thing is the charging and dust collection station. Can you adjust the height/length of the cleaner?


Unfortunately not but it is ok for me


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 30, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Unfortunately not but it is ok for me



I thought it was "Bespoke" ! bespoke/custom/one off...


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 1, 2022)

adding another 4GB sodimm DDR3




and replacing the old 500Gb HDD with 1Tb HDD


----------



## Mussels (Jul 2, 2022)

So, i got a few more of those telstra routers to screw around with SIM cards and whatnot.
So far out of 5 routers i've had two active SIM cards for free internets, i consider that a win when the routers are $5-$10

Gen 1 + frontier outside + inside - it's damned convenient that i can technically replace any of the internal wifi aerials with external ones if i felt like it, i can repurpose the LTE sockets in seconds






What's weird is that over time Telstra have DOWNgraded the specs of all their routers. List is in order of age.
Frontier: 1GB ram, AC 2133, external LTE sockets
Gen 1: 820MB ram, AC2166, external LTE sockets, Easy-mesh
Gen2: 420MB ram, AC2166, no LTE sockets, easy mesh.

They all use the same VDSL chipset, same wifi chipsets, with the gen 2 using a different LTE modem (the Gen 1 + frontier use a mPCI-E card i could yoink out and put in a PC, but that seems pointless vs just leaving it in the router). The big reason telstra pushed the gen 2 out was with advertising that when the internet was down, the VOIP ports would work on the 4G backup connection - but once rooted you can enable that on all of em.


Easy mesh isn't fully supported on non-rooted models, but once rooted you can turn them into clients - so i can have an AC2166 link between my gen 1 and two gen 2's, for true gigabit speeds over wifi
Gen 1 <---21266Mb wifi link---> Gen 2 (w/ 4x gigabit eth out, and true mesh wifi)

Oh i also have an official telstra branded 12V UPS coming in for the one i use as my primary modem, as well as a USB-C PD to 12V cable - so i can run these off the 45W charger in my car and have permanent free car wifi for my kid, definitely not for me.



Oh and i got this. This is $Aud so even better than you're thinking


----------



## SpittinFax (Jul 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> So, i got a few more of those telstra routers to screw around with SIM cards and whatnot.
> So far out of 5 routers i've had two active SIM cards for free internets, i consider that a win when the routers are $5-$10
> 
> Gen 1 + frontier outside + inside - it's damned convenient that i can technically replace any of the internal wifi aerials with external ones if i felt like it, i can repurpose the LTE sockets in seconds
> ...



Now that's a nifty idea. You just buy them used off Gumtree or FB Marketplace? I don't have much of a use for a mobile internet connection myself, but it'd be useful for downloading games without bogging down the main internet connection. Although I could limit my download speed with internet traffic management software to circumvent that problem anyway.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 2, 2022)

ohhh, and i thought nothing could topple the Mediapad M5 in music listening (AK4370 DAC Harman kard... yaddah yaddah tuned)

oh boy i was wrong ...

it also has the Hi-res audio certification and although no DAC inside, the quad speaker sound bloody amazing with Dolby Atmos active (dynamic setting) so loud that i fill the whole apartment with ease (quite balanced although the trebble is a bit odd but barely noticeable in the end)


light? heck yeah 440g but still feel sturdy, mega battery? well ok it's just 900ish mAh shy of a flagship class tab and full day of use barely 17% down (mostly reading, a bit of spotify and Artery Gear),
G80, Gaming? more on that later
6gb/128gb for 199 (149 with coupon) while listed : "realme Pad WiFi 6 GB RAM / 128 GB mass storage: 289 Euro (~$326)" initially at launch (16.09.2021)

screen? crispy and quite good (even for a 1200x2000 ) intended to be used in landscape due to front cam placement but perfectly usable in portrait thanks to the equal sized bezel (not too thick not too thin, unlike a phone a tab should always have bezel to avoid unwanted touch register) aluminum unibody (the top strip is actually plastic but the main part extend under it )

(no... it's not a female General Grievous, it's "Shura, The Sanoha" from Artery Gear  )

reviews comment i often read "waste of money, can't game on it" or "it is sh!t can't run COD/PUBG" the G80 is indeed a mid end gaming SOC but a bit long on the tooth nowadays, it is held down by his GPU (the Mali-G52 MC2) and it was mainly used for "budget gaming" phones before.
fat chance, why would i play game i can play on PC on a tablet i mainly use at home ... plus the only "heavy game" i play sometime, namely Genshin Impact, on the go, i do it on my Poco F3 5G, plus COD/PUBG are not mobile games imho (and they are, imho again, sh!t anyway)

Azur lane, Artery Gear? 60fps easy, why should i care for more in a tablet that is mainly used for Youtube, Spotify and Tachiyomi (and heck reading on Tachiyomi on a 10.4" IPS 1200x2000 beat reading on a 6.67" SuperAMOLED 2400x1080 or a 8.4" IPS 2560x1600 )

sample game and sound (volume at max )










in short, literally the best budget tablet of 2021/22 to me.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 3, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> I've got the same combo (and also looking for another Tomahawk)  What are you gonna cool it with?


NH U12A


----------



## mama (Jul 3, 2022)

Cooler Master HAF 700 EVO.  Got it cheap (comparative to other retail options).  Still thinking what to do with it.  Water-cooling clearly.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 3, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> no... it's not a female General Grievous, it's "Shura, The Sanoha" from Artery Gear


If Star Wars was made in Japan...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 3, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> If Star Wars was made in Japan...


oh yeah ... the famous


----------



## Mussels (Jul 3, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Now that's a nifty idea. You just buy them used off Gumtree or FB Marketplace? I don't have much of a use for a mobile internet connection myself, but it'd be useful for downloading games without bogging down the main internet connection. Although I could limit my download speed with internet traffic management software to circumvent that problem anyway.


They do have some kind of download limit, it's just not officially listed anywhere - once the telemetry is disabled they dont even seem to record data usage from the SIM Card any longer, but i wouldnt expect them to last long for heavy use

Usually off FB, gumtree etc is mostly full of scammers around here


----------



## khemist (Jul 3, 2022)

BF1 will look better than ever.


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2022)

Here's a few purchases I've been making of late...  Something for a friend he wanted me to order him -


   

He said he needed it for storage but I said about getting a normal 2.5" drive for his laptop but he went with an SSD instead...  Well 3 in fact... lol  Still never mind he's happy!  

It also seems that my mate heard me as I was talking about trying to get a bit more storage space in my gaming rig for my games.  It seems that 1TB SSDs don't go quite as far as they used to and my best mate being who he is, grabbed me this...

 

So now we have a 4TB Steam SSD drive, which is great but I think with a few well planned downloads, maybe a bit more than a few, but still, I think I have about 1TB left on that already...  I wonder if Crucial are planning on a 8TB model??....  Always my go to drives for Crucial...    So early birthday present from my best mate..  Now I just have to be able to sit at my desk long enough to be able to game!    My broken leg still after 2 and a bit months, still seems to get rather sore and swollen if I've not got the leg up resting on another chair...  Bit frustrating that...  

As my last post was about a 10Gb networking card I'd bought, I found that the fan that was on the card must have been running at delta speeds as it was rather damn noisy...  So a little more searching through Ebay and I found the same card but with no fan and just a nice solid looking heatsink, so I thought, ummm, what's my chances of this working!   So I was able to grab one for very cheap (£45 + £5 postage) so I grabbed that and a few days later it came through disappointly in a jiffy bag but, after installing it, it was fine.

   


  

So, after hardly any effort at all, I now have the HomeServer sorted out    The only job I have to sort out now is the drive setup in the damn thing as running Raid 1, isn't going to win any speed results, so there's plans a foot.....

It seems I've been in the right or wrong place for this next one....  Decent size box...  Ummmm, any ideas??





Spoiler: Nope I think you might be completely wrong...



    

So it works perfectly and I've tested the important things like its boot and that the SATA connections work...  Ah bliss...  I have a working Z77 OCF motherboard again...  Now before I tempt fate anymore, I'm just going to be quiet.....  Moving on!! 



Now I'm all for a good bargain as a lot of people might think I'm crazy about and sometimes, your just wrong and I hope that I don't disappoint on those occasions....



So we have a big a$$ box and a not so big box, I wonder what could possibly be in them???

 

Well maybe this will now put me in that crazy section    A mate and I clubbed together and we've grabbed 30 x 8TB HGST Enterprise drives   (Yes these where server hard drive pulls, so second hand drives...  I'm not made of money!!)   Now I've a few Dell servers that some are going in (hopefully tomorrow all being well....) and then some will be headed for my HomeServer that I do plan on setting up in a different but similar RAID setup to try and eliminate some of that 110MB/sec network transfer rate and the 250MB/sec+ drive speed limitation.  Maybe that bit is one for our home lab section.... 

I think there's a few other bits and pieces I've been keeping my eyes on but they'll wait for a few days    I think that's all my crazy for a bit...  until next time


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2022)

phill said:


> Yes these where server hard drive pulls, so second hand drives... I'm not made of money!!


That's ok. Hard drives are not like SSD's, they don't wear out as bad over time. You might have 2 of them fall off..


----------



## Mussels (Jul 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's ok. Hard drives are not like SSD's, they wear out as bad over time. You might have 2 of them fall off..


I've had seriously bad luck with 2.5" mech drives, but 3.5" seem to either fail early, or live forever


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I've had seriously bad luck with 2.5" mech drives


I've not had "bad" luck with 2.5's, but will concede that they fail more often.


Mussels said:


> but 3.5" seem to either fail early, or live forever


Agreed.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 4, 2022)

phill said:


> Well maybe this will now put me in that crazy section  A mate and I clubbed together and we've grabbed 30 x 8TB HGST Enterprise drives  (Yes these where server hard drive pulls, so second hand drives... I'm not made of money!!) Now I've a few Dell servers that some are going in (hopefully tomorrow all being well....) and then some will be headed for my HomeServer that I do plan on setting up in a different but similar RAID setup to try and eliminate some of that 110MB/sec network transfer rate and the 250MB/sec+ drive speed limitation. Maybe that bit is one for our home lab section....



240TB?!? Good heavens! Exascale here we come!


----------



## phill (Jul 4, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> 240TB?!? Good heavens! Exascale here we come!


That's not including the other drives I have around here, but I'd like to get a few more of those as well    You know, just to make sure you have enough storage 

Hopefully the 8TB drives will be going into the server today, I hope to get both servers installed and completed today    (Project deadlines and all   )



Mussels said:


> I've had seriously bad luck with 2.5" mech drives, but 3.5" seem to either fail early, or live forever


At the moment out of the 14 I've tested, only one so far has any issues, which has been under the SMART attributes..  The drive did test fine for errors which I thought was a little ironic but still    I do an error check on them and that takes about 13 to 14 hours (drive speed depending) and then if I'm really feeling it, I'll do a write zero's test and verify, which takes about 26 hours to do both tests.   Thank god I'm not doing my 16TB drives or the 18TB ones for that matter.....


----------



## framebuffer (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy 2009 to everyone!


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 4, 2022)

framebuffer said:


> View attachment 253617View attachment 253618
> 
> Happy 2009 to everyone!



Sealed collecters item.... It's a shame to open it or maybe not...  

Nice one!


----------



## framebuffer (Jul 4, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Sealed collecters item.... It's a shame to open it or maybe not...
> 
> Nice one!



yep will stay like this, I have plenty of (some better) X58 boards to play with


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 5, 2022)

Man @framebuffer , what a bad ass score man!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpittinFax (Jul 5, 2022)

Got a bunch of new switches for doing my first custom mechanical keyboard. I'm keeping it low-cost by starting with a Redragon K552 Kumara and throwing a tonne of mods at it. Overall it should be a decent keyboard and total cost around the US$70 mark.

I'm going with Akko Sakura linear switches and lubing them by hand. First time ever I've done this and each switch takes about 5 minutes to lube, obviously there's methods to do it faster but it still a very tedious process. Listening to podcasts or livestreams while lubing is highly recommended.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jul 5, 2022)

framebuffer said:


> View attachment 253617View attachment 253618
> 
> Happy 2009 to everyone!


It is easy to repack using a shrink wrapping machine. Anyway nice mb


----------



## framebuffer (Jul 5, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> It is easy to repack using a shrink wrapping machine. Anyway nice mb



yes but I checked and it has also the original adhesive seals (what's the correct name in English?) on both sides, so should be legit new old stock


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 5, 2022)

framebuffer said:


> View attachment 253617View attachment 253618
> 
> Happy 2009 to everyone!


Nice board and still sealed. That´s a rare one.

It´s no longer than last year i was still rocking X58 as well. With I7 980X, ASUS P6X58D Premium board, EVGA GTX 1080 TI  and a Samsung 980 256 GB Nvme SSD for OS and some other goodies.
if you wanna talk about X58, i open for it. Was on X58 for twelve years before going to AMD Zen 3 with two systems. Want a talk, send me a PM.

And yeah happy 2009. For me it was may 2009 i got my X58 system but not with the setup mentiened above. That first came way later.


----------



## JATownes (Jul 5, 2022)

I decided to ditch the Corsair QL120 fans on my radiators.  They are beautiful fans, but are not good at all as radiator fans, so I decided to swap them out with these Asus Maglev fans.  Found them on sale, so decided to give them a shot.  

Hoping to get them swapped out this week and see how the cooling performance differs.


----------



## joemama (Jul 6, 2022)

Just got my new bluetooth earphones yesterday


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 6, 2022)

Kenwood KA-3020SE, still a pretty nice sounding amp.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2022)

3rd Elite 8300  oh well the i5-3570 from the Pro 6300 will join the i7-3770 on the CPU shelf

so, now i have 3 i7-3770 to give a deep clean and setup, plus 1 more for the CPU collection and 1 i5 more (happy about that, i had none in the collection  )

and deep cleaning they will need, i swear something furry died in these intake (the top one will not be "refurbished" since it's the Pro 6300 and also the bottom right one since it's the "extra" Elite 8300 which will be converted for htpc purpose once i find a RX 6400 4gb and swap the Blu-ray from the Athlon 5350 build to it, not that i need it although)




Spoiler: that's cute, i would have never thought i would get a 3770 and a 3570 for my collection :)


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 6, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> Elite 8300 which will be converted for htpc purpose



What will you do with the rest of these systems?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> What will you do with the rest of these systems?


refurb, and reselling, i hate fully functional setup like these being tossed away as e-waste ...

i did the same some years ago with 5 DC7900 with C2D E8500 which each of them sold for 80chf
a Elite 8300, start at a price of 240chf with mouse and keyboard (refurb), i have powercords but no M/KB, thus i will lower the price a bit (not too much since a 3770 resell around 50-100chf )

so three 3770 to sell, one to keep (CPU collection or HTPC conversion) and one 3570 purely for the collection (the Win7 Pro COA of the Pro 6300 is a bonus  all the Elite 8300 have Win8 sticker)

still need to find 3 HDD but i should have them, and i think of recycling the single 8gb DDR3 HyperX Fury of the Athlon 5350 build for the Elite 8300 i will keep, for the other i have 3x 2x2gb PC3 10600, so 4gb a piece.


----------



## maxx2575 (Jul 6, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> refurb, and reselling, i hate fully functional setup like these being tossed away as e-waste ...


good man


----------



## erocker (Jul 6, 2022)

Not tech, but is largely responsible for getting me into it. Signed copy of Neuromancer by William Gibson. Should get here in September. Really excited to get it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2022)

New toys today!






A Redragon Shiva512W and a UGreen USB3.0 SD&MicroSD card reader.  Been looking for the Shiva512 in white for a while and Amazon finally got them back in stock. Finally have the matching set! Actually, I have both the Shiva 512 keyboard and the Griffon M602 mouse in black and white matching sets. Good grief do I love the feel of this keyboard!

@Redragon
Folks, you scored a win with this keyboard & mouse! You should make an official set of them! Just throwing it out there..


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 7, 2022)

I bought the Mi Band 4 but was send the 5. The pairing to phone was a bit clumsy but luckily it doesn't need the phone to work.
The heart rate is actually somewhat reliable (5% off) but only if you tighten it firmly on your arm, however it's NOT comfortable.
So far, after 4 days, battery life is good but I haven't charged it fully. The claim is 336 hours.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 7, 2022)

I have settled to having 2 4K 28" Samsung monitors. Beside the 4K G70A I got another 28" 4K UR550 and I have to say I am very pleased with the picture quality of this screen, it was £192 brand new from Samsung.
I also got this 1TB external SSD T7 Touch, this came as a free gift with my 4K G70A Gaming monitor.


----------



## hm1342 (Jul 7, 2022)

I picked up an Asus Z97-A (USB 3.1) board.  I am trying to build a decent 4790k gaming rig for some older AAA titles and take a shot at some newer ones as well.  For now I'll stay at 1080p - looking at the RX 6600 XT as the eventual GPU ( I'm running a GTX 980 Ti with it right now).  Not sure if a better GPU for 1440p would be worth it.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 7, 2022)

In '21, for 200 percent-sure, it would only happen in a dream!

SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon RX 6750 XT Video Card 11318-01-20G - Newegg.com


----------



## phill (Jul 8, 2022)

Here's a few purchases I've made over the last few days...  Nothing massive I don't believe but I should have waited!     Onwards!

I was on the look out for some cheap and I mean cheap USB drive caddies for just a few that I have laying about here I use for benchmarking or carrying drivers around for other machines...  Not everything goes on the network so sometimes its easier to have a drive handy with some tools on 

   

Whilst they are fairly well, cheap and are definitely made from what feels like cheap cheap cheap plastic, they house the drive in nicely and it's all OK in there...  I believe I have done some speed tests with my little i3 micro desktop and my i7 6700k, surprisingly of which there wasn't much of a difference and more importantly, it worked 

Been trying to find some cheap 2.5" drives..  Was looking out for a 2TB but they seemed overly expensive still and what I couldn't understand was why the slim models where cheaper than the 'full sized' 2.5" models....  But oh well    With a bit of searching and an Ebay code, I managed to get 4 1TB 2.5" drives for just over £50 posted, so score in my book  
All of them, considering, had low hours and power on counts, so I'm hoping that's a win for me 



This definitely should have waited but I have been dying with my i3 when it comes to general speed and such so I spoke to a mate who I suppose I should blame for all of this and I went searching like a loony as usual...  I came back with this little treasure....

    

It's a Dell OptiPlex 3080 micro PC, which surprisingly comes with an i5 10500T, so 6 cores and 12 threads (the 9500T that my mate had was a 6 core no HT), came with 8GB of RAM and a 256GB NVME drive, which whilst isn't the fastest but will certainly be faster than a standard SATA SSD drive.
Power usage and such is great when idling, around 6w.   When I ran CB R15/R20/R23, I was able to hit as far as 65w from the plug, didn't try as yet any 3D graphics, I'm not sure it'll be that great but again probably a fair bit better than the i3 6100U/520 GPU in the one I'm currently using...  I've 16GB of RAM in the i3, so I'll swap it over to the Dell and see how we go.  8GB of RAM for Windows 10/11, just too damn low....

Now here we go again with another Supermicro 10Gb network card.....



Oh these have been getting far too much like hard work of late....  So now I have two for my Dell R730 servers, so they can hopefully transfer the data a little more quickly than 110MB/sec....   As you can see these two came with half height brackets and not full height models sadly so I went hunting for some....



I found the first lot which was cheap, £2 a bracket I think??   They did not fit....  Then I came across these Supermicro ones.....  (PCS Full Height Bracket Supermicro for AOC-STGN-i2S AOC-STGN-i2S 2.0 #133910239548)



And guess what, they didn't fit either......
So because I'd wasted so much time waiting for the post (coming from China...) I thought I'd try see if these fit....

   

Not quite....  So as I was getting rather annoyed at this point and thought, I have an idea with the original brackets. 
I have managed to get the two cards that have the fan's on them and not the silver heatsink, that one needed a little more modification...  I'll carry this one on in my project thread and I must give out a special mention for @Mussels and his amazing thread in the project forum....  Inspiration to us all!! 

Hopefully now, no more spending !!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 8, 2022)

phill said:


> Not quite....  So as I was getting rather annoyed at this point and thought, I have an idea with the original brackets.
> I have managed to get the two cards that have the fan's on them and not the silver heatsink, that one needed a little more modification...  I'll carry this one on in my project thread and I must give out a special mention for @Mussels and his amazing thread in the project forum....  Inspiration to us all!!
> 
> Hopefully now, no more spending !!


Which one? I make enough crazy things work that I lose track
I can't believe my "dumb ideas only" PC still works to this day (even if the PSU did eventually explode)


----------



## Animalpak (Jul 8, 2022)

Bought brand new monday at 1189 swiss francs current change with dollars 1216.62. 



I expect that in other countries the price will drop further, but not in rich Switzerland where generally these products but also cars are paid at a price 3 times higher than the one set by the factory.

I can consider it an acceptable price for this card.  

A card that I plan to mount a water block soon.


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Jul 8, 2022)

Just found a z490 msi unify + i9-10900KF + 1080 (msi) at 400€ nice deal I think 
and also a couple of noctua nf-p14 for 20€
I manage to sold my old 1070 for 100€ , mobo msi z290+i7-7700+ rad for 220€ and soon my corsair rm750 for 60€


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2022)

I can't believe how decent these sound compared to something similar from the 80's/90's. Kinda hard to find but you can find them on ebay for about 30 bucks.


----------



## SpittinFax (Jul 9, 2022)

Very interesting to try out the Redragon K552 Kumara (Techpowerup review) as my first custom mechanical keyboard project. Definitely would recommend this as a starting point for anyone looking to get some experience with modifying keyboards because there's a bunch of cheap mods you can do to improve it.

The stock keyboard is pretty rubbish to type on because the Outemu Red switches have a lot of spring ping, i.e. the keyboard makes a ringing sound as you type. The great news is the switches can easily be pulled out (many reviews incorrectly say the switches are soldered.....they are confirmed hot-swappable) and replaced with something better. Add some foam padding to dampen vibration and stabilizer tweaks, it actually becomes quite a nice keyboard to type on even with the included keycaps. Apparently modding these keyboards is so common that Redragon include both a keycap puller and switch puller. So for US$35 for the keyboard and another US$30 for 90 x Akko switches and lube, it's a very affordable project.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2022)

I need to find a new PSU
Mines got serious whine now if i disable the GPU undervolt, which didn't happen a year or so ago - and the whine sneaks in sometimes even with the undervolt - possibly the fan doing its rare spin-up, but if so the fans faulty too.

I hate coughing up money for a new PSU when the new ATX standards are just beginning - anyone got recommendations for PSU's that use modern designs that'll just have cables sent by the manufacturer as they come out, like they did with the Nvidia FE cards?

I found a new PSU





$100-$300 cheaper than competitors with current Au pricing
140mm vs 170-180mm on competitors (seriously - my current PSU hits my bottom radiator and cables hang over it)
fan off til 350W, super quiet even at full load (only be-quiet comes close to this, and they're double the price)
860W, but officially handles 960W peak bursts


*Cries RGB australian money*




(i plan to detach the extensions and use them as ARGB covers for the stock wiring)


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Jul 9, 2022)

Take a seasonic PSU or corsair they are better than fractal design


----------



## Mussels (Jul 9, 2022)

boomheadshot8 said:


> Take a seasonic PSU or corsair they are better than fractal design


You say that like my current PSU isn't a corsair, and I act like I didn't cover that already

I'm not getting another 180mm PSU - cable management and routing just gets stupid


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2022)

Redragon griffin


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> Redragon griffin
> View attachment 254191


I have two of these. One black, like yours, and a white one. They are excellent mice, especially for the price! How do you like the feel?


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have two of these. One black, like yours, and a white one. They are excellent mice, especially for the price! How do you like the feel?


so far it's pretty good especially i use palm grip and the shape support that, the buttons is light enough for daily


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> so far it's pretty good especially i use palm grip and the shape support that, the buttons is light enough for daily


How does the weight feel? I ask because it seemed a bit heavy. Ended up taking the weights out of both of them. Then again, I'm a bit eccentric.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> How does the weight feel? I ask because it seemed a bit heavy. Ended up taking the weights out of both of them. Then again, I'm a bit eccentric.


the mouse itself is light, i mean although it looks kinda bulky but not heavy, but the cable is little bit stiff so it affects the movement as it dragged
btw i use it for daily task and some photoshop not gaming


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 9, 2022)

Upgraded from first gen VIper Ultimate, to 4th gen Viper Pro v2 in mercury white.


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 9, 2022)

Mr.Suave


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 9, 2022)

boomheadshot8 said:


> Take a seasonic PSU or corsair they are better than fractal design


Cheap PSUs are also good


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 10, 2022)

Picked up some new cans, the DT 770s are 6 years old and been thru a lot - the new mini-XLR connection is a nice touch


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 10, 2022)

I don't have a receipt, but I just got a EVGA X570 FTW wifi board.  Should be interesting!

Why?  Because at retail, this board is an awful deal and no one in their right mind would purchase it for $500.  It was MUCH more palatable when I bought it as "stock they couldn't move" from a local retailer for $250.00. (Though I notice newegg is selling it for $350.00 as of this moment so maybe no one can move it at $500 lol).

We'll see what's what soon.  I don't plan photos until the install, which'll probably be next weekend, but I'm excited.  It should be a pretty good VRM and well built board even if it's usually really really overpriced.


----------



## Canned Noodles (Jul 10, 2022)

I recently bought a laptop from Micro Center for 60 bucks. It's got some neat features, like a very expansive BIOS, a Windows 10 Pro Education installation, and an LTE card that can be replaced with a B key 2242 m.2 SSD.

Evolve III Maestro E-Book 11.6" Laptop Computer - Dark Grey; Intel Celeron N3450 1.1GHz Processor; 4GB LPDDR4-2133 - Micro Center


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 10, 2022)

Canned Noodles said:


> I recently bought a laptop from Micro Center for 60 bucks. It's got some neat features, like a very expansive BIOS, a Windows 10 Pro Education installation, and an LTE card that can be replaced with a B key 2242 m.2 SSD.
> 
> Evolve III Maestro E-Book 11.6" Laptop Computer - Dark Grey; Intel Celeron N3450 1.1GHz Processor; 4GB LPDDR4-2133 - Micro Center


Wait, 64 internal? You will go nowhere with that space.


----------



## Courier 6 (Jul 10, 2022)

erocker said:


> View attachment 254126
> I can't believe how decent these sound compared to something similar from the 80's/90's. Kinda hard to find but you can find them on ebay for about 30 bucks.


I have a pair of Panasonic that sound very nice too


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> Wait, 64 internal? You will go nowhere with that space.


That depends on how you use such a system. General computing tasks would be well served by 64GB.


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That depends on how you use such a system. General computing tasks would be well served by 64GB.


yeah, all you can do is stock apps, edge and office, nothing more


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 10, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Upgraded from first gen VIper Ultimate, to 4th gen Viper Pro v2 in mercury white.
> 
> View attachment 254220



These gen 3 switches are sexy. Also the weight reduction is very noticable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> yeah, all you can do is stock apps, edge and office, nothing more


Not true. Such a system is fine for light gaming, emulation, videos and music and even as a streaming device(as long as you game on a separate system). I have an Android tablet that only has 16GB of storage + 32GB MicroSD and it does much of what I just mentioned. Likewise I have a Dell Vostro from 2011 with a dual core i3 and it runs Windows 11 just fine. Such systems are far more versatile than people give them credit for. The N3450 is not a crap CPU. It is by no means high end but it's not garbage. 64GB is an ok amount of storage and it can be expanded easily. That system has a MicroSD slot. Put in a 128GB card and it has an instant storage upgrade. Used the right way, such a little system can do a lot. And for $60? Hell yes please! For that price I want one! Of course I'm ordering one to put AndroidX86 on it and I already have a bunch of MicroSD cards ready.


----------



## witkazy (Jul 10, 2022)

I m8ght have just one more scratch build in me somewhere so those may come in handy, cheers.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 10, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Cheap PSUs are also good


well my Chieftec Proton 1000w is cheap ... 125chf for a 1000w is cheap, yet indeed it's a nice PSU that got some nice reviews (good quality overall and more than often exceeding her rating )

@witkazy now you can "file" a complaint? ( sorry  )


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 10, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> well my Chieftec Proton 1000w is cheap ... 125chf for a 1000w is cheap, yet indeed it's a nice PSU that got some nice reviews (good quality overall and more than often exceeding her rating )


I'm just using Chieftec A90 550W PSU it was like 65 EUR it's completely modular PSU with nice paint finish and fake 90+ efficiency rating, which is equivalent to 80+ Silver rating. Even at full blast (well Furmark and prime95 small FFTs my system only needs a bit bellow 300 watts so it works out well for me. Chieftec seems to be popular in Eastern Europe. But what I menat by cheap PSUs is something like Bitfenix Formula Gold, which was like 70-80 EUR 650W PSU, which was like the best unit in reviews. It's cheap by TPU standards, but there were no technical downsides to it. And for most people a basic 80+ bronze unit for like 50 EUR is just plenty. But not at TPU. Here your PSU must cost easily triple that, be hardly any better and be branded as CoRSaiR or sEAsoNiC, else it's poo and you should be burnt at stake.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 11, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I'm just using Chieftec A90 550W PSU it was like 65 EUR it's completely modular PSU with nice paint finish and fake 90+ efficiency rating, which is equivalent to 80+ Silver rating. Even at full blast (well Furmark and prime95 small FFTs my system only needs a bit bellow 300 watts so it works out well for me. Chieftec seems to be popular in Eastern Europe. But what I menat by cheap PSUs is something like Bitfenix Formula Gold, which was like 70-80 EUR 650W PSU, which was like the best unit in reviews. It's cheap by TPU standards, but there were no technical downsides to it. And for most people a basic 80+ bronze unit for like 50 EUR is just plenty. But not at TPU. Here your PSU must cost easily triple that, be hardly any better and be branded as CoRSaiR or sEAsoNiC, else it's poo and you should be burnt at stake.


mmhhh i had a Seasonic M12II 750 @75chf (about the same in € ) it was cheap too, even Seasonic has cheap one x) (although her normal price listing is more in the 100chf usually)
Corsair? yeah overpriced for what they are (even the popular CWT DSA II based series, since unlike Seasonic, Corsair uses OEM )

my BDF-1000C is a 80+ Bronze that overachieve  based of a Sirtec/Sirfa platform unlike the A90 which is a CWT (around 89-90% @230V/100% load which is more akin to a Gold/Platinum )
PS: the A90 is partial modular, the 24 and 8 pin are fixed (nitpicking) and her real rating is 80+ gold, for example no Swiss etailer liste her 90+ (not even Chieftec) the 90% mentioned is not fake either, just non official, since they skipped the 80+ rating for price reason 

the Bitfenix Formula Gold has good review (no wonder it's based of a CWT platform, GPS series iirc )

usually what they mean here on TPU, is about PSU like Diablotek or other bottom barrel, fire hazard, cheap PSU (or some known brand particular model like the Thermaltake TR2)
or that

and i can also say it was a tech purchase "long" ago  since i did had one that was bundled with a cheap "pc upgrade" comprising mobo cpu RAM and PSU (ofc i ditched the PSU immediately) i got in 2018

in short for PSU, the price does not matter indeed, it's the platform used (or the brand itself if not OEM based, like FSP/Seasonic ) thus, here, they are not wrong but not completely right either


----------



## SN2716057 (Jul 11, 2022)

Technically it was gifted. It is the first time in nearly 20 years I'll be wearing a watch again. Yes, I'm that old.





My mum got me the Huawei Watch GT 2 (46mm)[Thx mum!]. Much easier to link to the phone than the Mi band, and it also has some storage. For like music, to play during work-outs or toilet visits. It doesn't sound too bad, tbh, but it does drain the battery. It suppose to last for 14 days before a recharge when you just use the watch (stand-alone), the moment you transfer music through bluetooth or even play music you see the battery drain..
The thing I like is the step counter, heart rate monitor, and it actually tells the time 
Also you can add multiple watch faces or your own pix, although with limited data (just the time and date). I haven't figured it all out yet, prolly 90% by now.


----------



## oobymach (Jul 11, 2022)

A bunch of small stuff, I'm outfitting an old sff pc as a living room pc. Got a new 92mm noctua fan, and an ssd for the os. Also ordered a low power low profile gpu (gtx 1030) and cpu upgrade (quad core) for it.


----------



## Tarte (Jul 11, 2022)

Arrived today: Ducky One 2 RGB PBT schwarz, LEDs RGB, MX RGB BLACK, USB, DE
View attachment 254395View attachment 254395


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 11, 2022)

An Arctic LF II 420. B-stock off Arctic's Ebay page. Full warranty and only $72. For that price I couldn't turn it down. No pix because it just shipped this morning. I now own the entire non-RGB LF II lineup (240 (3), 280, 360, 420). I want to see if I can get my 12700K to run a bit cooler than with the 280 I'm currently using with it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 11, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> I want to see if I can get my 12700K to run a bit cooler



I have my i7 12700K cooled by a noctua NH-U12A , haven't seen it above 71C on few cores when running Cinebench R23, which is acceptable imo.
With a CPU intensive game it runs around 50C. ANd it's summer here. I only have it running at stock speeds for now though.

WHat temps are you seeing? Maybe you OC'd it?


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I have my i7 12700K cooled by a noctua NH-U12A , haven't seen it above 71C on few cores when running Cinebench R23, which is acceptable imo.
> With a CPU intensive game it runs around 50C. ANd it's summer here. I only have it running at stock speeds for now though.
> 
> WHat temps are you seeing? Maybe you OC'd it?


Only to 5.3GHz...


----------



## r9 (Jul 11, 2022)

phill said:


> Here's a few purchases I've been making of late...  Something for a friend he wanted me to order him -
> 
> 
> View attachment 253365 View attachment 253366 View attachment 253367 View attachment 253368
> ...





phill said:


> Here's a few purchases I've been making of late...  Something for a friend he wanted me to order him -
> 
> 
> View attachment 253365 View attachment 253366 View attachment 253367 View attachment 253368
> ...


You trying to download the whole Internet ?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 12, 2022)

Finally broke down and grabbed a 5600G, along with a tray 11700K, B450M-A II and a tube of arbitrary TIM. Not pictured: 2x 8GB Crucial DDR4-3200 and a be quiet! Shadow Rock LP


----------



## phill (Jul 12, 2022)

r9 said:


> You trying to download the whole Internet ?


Only some of the best naughty bits I could find!!   

Although I do blame it on my internet connection now...  Seems just such a waste to not download something  

All craziness will be unfolded in my project log, but go there only if you dare.....


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 12, 2022)

I am so impressed with theses Kingston KC3000S series that I decided to buy another one for my OS. Even though the board has only 1 PCIe v4 slot (via CPU) at least I can saturate the PCIe v4 & v3 slots to the max for the time being & ready for the next platform upgrade that will (AMD or Intel) provide more PCIe v4 slots. 




Also in prep for next platform upgrade, scored a pair of OEM DDR5 2x16GB sticks for the same price as a kit of 32GB DDR4!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2022)

My monitor arm did a sad, and decided "It is sleepy time:"and that pointing down was mandatory
(yes its messy, i had to panic and move a lot of crap to make room to catch a falling 32" monitor)




I'd bought some second hand monitor mounts for a friend, at $50 for three i called it an absolute win - they're a freakin solid design but designed for 2x24"








2x 32" *curved* juuuuust fts - but oddly the screens tilted to the left
After much sleeping and forgetting to investigate, turns out one uses 75mm and one uses 100mm, so the right screen is 25mm higher. oops.

Bonus points for every dumb thing you find about my setup





Enter: The solution!
100mm and 75mm compatible 'quick disconnects' that will let me use 75mm on one screen, 100mm on the other - and then the opposite on the monitor mounts themselves, so the heights are equal. yaaaay.
That slight push forward will also give me a slightly better angle on the screens (Like this, the rightmost screen doesnt curve as much as i want it too - it's 'flat'


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My monitor arm did a sad, and decided "It is sleepy time:"and that pointing down was mandatory
> (yes its messy, i had to panic and move a lot of crap to make room to catch a falling 32" monitor)
> View attachment 254477
> 
> ...


Good stuff, at least you got onto the problem with a practical solution! 

This is why I'm ultra careful when cleaning my screens. Even the Phillips & Samsung brands have flimsy stands too. It's like I've got to grasp the monitor from below whilst avoiding touching the screen while the other hand does the cleaning... a real PITA!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Good stuff, at least you got onto the problem with a practical solution!
> 
> This is why I'm ultra careful when cleaning my screens. Even the Phillips & Samsung brands have flimsy stands too. It's like I've got to grasp the monitor from below whilst avoiding touching the screen while the other hand does the cleaning... a real PITA!


In this case, it was changing HDMI/display port cables that made it give up

I'd been having to tighten one allen key more and more and more, and after it stayed loose i opened it up to discover they used a really simple, shite setup - the metal frame bends over time and it'll never hold itself up again.

While the 'octopus arms' style lets you arrange monitors more freely, these joined ones just really suit me a lot better in the end. I like having them properly lined up. (even if short term, they're slightly offset in height)


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My monitor arm did a sad, and decided "It is sleepy time:"and that pointing down was mandatory
> (yes its messy, i had to panic and move a lot of crap to make room to catch a falling 32" monitor)
> View attachment 254477
> 
> ...


Bonus points for me? 
1. Razer mousepad as coaster
2. Narrow desk, no way to rest your forearms

Points to you for the wireless charger stand. Love those things.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 12, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> 1. Razer mousepad as coaster


well, better like that than its intended use ... i had a Razer Destructor that self destructed ... no other mousemate i ever had, even those way cheaper, did do that (surface literally falling in pieces after a few months), the, similar, Roccat Siru i bought just after (5yrs, give or take, ago) is still in one piece... (and 25% cheaper) the Razer Vespula i got gifted (yeah some, still though i liked Razer aft all that crap i got from them), got replaced by a Roccat Alumic (same kind of bundle, wrist rest and metal base )

but now with a trackball ... a 15chf Asus Cerberus mousemat is enough (works well with laser mice either ...

oh, well, they semi redeemed themselves with the Tartarus V2, still no issues with it or with synapse (noticed nothing intrusive nor bloat using it ... strange, even more strange ... no RMA needed in the first 6 month of use ... WITCHERY!!! )

ok purchase, mmhhh a 10$ SE (A1723, 2016, 1st gen) do count? untested, screen issues iirc, the screen in place is not the original
who cares ... oh wait, Apple cares ... since they disable face ID and the fingerprint reader when doing self repair (it will change later with the new Apple scheme for self repair, and their overpriced rental Apple certified tools and parts ...  i think i will keep at my iFixit kit and a heatgun, i repaired quite a lot of other, more self repair friendly albeit being overglued, phones )


10$, even the phone case bundled with cost more


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jul 13, 2022)

todays post bag.
tester cracked me old ones screen, smds, tweezers curved and straight.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 13, 2022)

New ear pads for my Soundcore Life Q20 headphones. Those are the best $50 headphones I have ever heard of (and have features, too!).


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 14, 2022)

just bought DDR3 for my laptop, since it's old school laptop i try to find the 2nd hand but in here 2nd hand is more expensive than brand new


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 14, 2022)

soon™







(it doesnt say here but its the 850-B model)

My 2012 Asus PB278Q can finally be retired or switched over to secondary monitor duties.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Jul 14, 2022)

Prime day got me right in the wallet!

Arrived today, an Ergotron HX monitor arm with optional heavy duty pivot for...

Coming Monday, a Samsung Odyssey G9 Neo (The 240Hz / Mini-LED / HDMI 2.1 version)


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 14, 2022)

5800x3d arriving on Sat, i'll post pix. If anyone wants the 5950x they can have it for £400.



WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> Prime day got me right in the wallet!
> 
> Arrived today, an Ergotron HX monitor arm with optional heavy duty pivot for...
> 
> Coming Monday, a Samsung Odyssey G9 Neo (The 240Hz / Mini-LED / HDMI 2.1 version)


Good luck with panel lottery.

Got a LINKUP - Ultra PCIe 4.0 X16 Riser in white too. Nice prime day deal, 19% off the 5800x3d too.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 14, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> just bought DDR3 for my laptop, since it's old school laptop i try to find the 2nd hand but in here 2nd hand is more expensive than brand new
> View attachment 254649


Vegan Rescue?


----------



## freeagent (Jul 14, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> 5800x3d arriving on Sat, i'll post pix. If anyone wants the 5950x they can have it for £400.
> 
> 
> Good luck with panel lottery.
> ...


Nice man!

I have one in my cart too, it would be here Monday if I pull the trigger..


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2022)

aherm aherm aherm ... FINA'FCK'INGLY!

RETIRING THE GTX 1070 ARMOR OC 8G (6 freaking years, damn ... but she did serve me good!)

confirmed order, will be home next saturday!


so, a RX 6750 XT is not really that much above a RX 6700 XT but the presence in listing of the 6750 XT do make 6700 XT price fall ... 544chf, 526chf without tiered payment, was the launch price of my 1070, i see the one i ordered at 653ish $ on Amazon and 537ish $ on Newegg ... my etailer? 450chf!!!!! WOOOOHOOOOO 94chf less than my 1070 for that? DEAL! (even tho it is only 29chf/$ under the original MSRP of the RX 6700 XT, oh? i got a custom one for less than the ref MSRP? ok ... it will be snowing next week  )

plus it has a TPU review hehehehe ... sorry @W1zzard  i will steal your pics until i get her home  



now ... next would be a 5700X to replace the 3600, but that's not a pressing matter, as opposed to GPU u.p.g.r.a.d.e!


----------



## CheapMeat (Jul 15, 2022)

I went on a bit of a splurge.

Crazy but reorganizing my 3 x 4U chassis and 1 x 2U chassis. So my gaming rig is going into the 2U. I bought a Noctua low profile and an RGB fan for it, even though I can't see it the lights much. But I'm planning to put an acrylic window in it.  =P  I just love blinkenlights overall.

I also bought a white RGB PSU from Corsair. My other rig already has the black RGB version. Why? I just dig it. 

And I'm buying RGB SSDs with this neat PCIe adapter, just for the hell of it. I'm weird. But they'll be the Write-Cache for StableBit DrivePool. NVMe SSDs will be used with PrimoCache for the "hot" data.  Bottlenecked by the PCIe x1 but that's fine with me.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 15, 2022)

I'm trying some higher quality key caps for one of my keyboards. They should be here tomorrow. Fancy!


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 15, 2022)

Grabbed these on Prime Day. Some crazy deals around.

Rode NTH-100 for fun (very impressed with these from what I've listened to tonight).

Razer Basilisk X for work


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 15, 2022)

Bought a pair of Creative Pebble V3 for use with a laptop I intend to get, for when I go overseas like now when I'm in Toronto for an extended period. Meanwhile, I'd looking for a min CPU of an i7 or Ryzen 5800H laptop with an RTX 3060, although an RTX 3070 ot RX 6800M would be preferred.

Pic below was taken when I was testing the speakers with my phone via BT, it really wasn't bad at all, pretty decent actually.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 15, 2022)

Well, guess I could have taken the photo after air dusting the case, but whatever, seeing tarkov hit 240fps and never dip below 120 is enlightening. 






I could have done the after shot with the cleanup and the Gen 4 riser installed, but eh. Can't be bothered to unplug everything again. Really should have saved my RAM tune too ffs.

Just pretend this is a picture of it installed - 




Memory controller seems to be better, getting 3933/16 so far with a low trfc. Still tuning. Not bad for 2*16gb.

3933/14 achieved.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2022)

alright ... monster, but fit my Panzer max better than the Armor 1070 


luckily flat PSU cable ... until i get a second NZXT white or red sleeved extension


allll right, ~2hrs before work, time to see if it's the ultimate 1440p (well i use 1620p60 atm ) GPU ahah!

edit, oh it need an extra soft for the aRGB despite the cable, but the soft do not need to run once the color is changed, not that i mind red on the GPU and white anywhere else, but all white is better 



oh well that say long on how much my Skyrim is modded ... 60fps now (49 before with the 1070) with occasional dips under 49fps (22 before )


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Bonus points for me?
> 1. Razer mousepad as coaster
> 2. Narrow desk, no way to rest your forearms
> 
> Points to you for the wireless charger stand. Love those things.


secret labs titan - arms go on chair, not on table
*whacks your hands with wooden spoon*


My loop corroded and things turned green




and a power board exploded in my hands/face while connecting a monitor. Fun times.
(interior view, external looked 'normal'




New tubing and distilled water is in
New PSU is in (Fractal 860W ion+ 2)
No review mentioned that the fan stays on for ~30 seconds after system shutdown. That's a _cool_ feature and WHY DOES NO ONE KNOW IT EXISTS?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> secret labs titan - arms go on chair, not on table
> *whacks your hands with wooden spoon*
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My loop corroded and things turned green



What fluid were you using?

I haven't had corrosion issues for 15+ years. Pretty sure you know what I use : )


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> just bought DDR3 for my laptop, since it's old school laptop i try to find the 2nd hand but in here 2nd hand is more expensive than brand new
> View attachment 254649


Oh my god gluten free Vegan RAM at last!



Outback Bronze said:


> What fluid were you using?
> 
> I haven't had corrosion issues for 15+ years. Pretty sure you know what I use : )


Plain distilled - the pump block has a 'dead spot' that despite being flushed a few times kept a reservoir of previous coolants, and it slowly seeped out and caused havoc
Nothing i can do to fix the issue without a new res/block, which is an expensive endeavor

This caused the fitting to rust/corrode, so i had red dye, rust, and copper doing copper things through the loop


----------



## Bones (Jul 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> secret labs titan - arms go on chair, not on table
> *whacks your hands with wooden spoon*
> 
> 
> ...


Need to connect some teeny-tiny hoses from the toilet to the AIO setup so when the new tubing finally turns green/brown, you can blame it on that - And would fit the theme of your build too.
Then instead of a res you've have a septic tank to keep topped off too.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2022)

Bones said:


> Need to connect some teeny-tiny hoses to the toilet so when the new tubing finally turns green/brown, you can blame it on that - And would fit the theme of your build too.


The frustration of cleaning and dealing with these issues since that first EK coolant went bad, is directly related to the shitty theme

Knowing about that deadspot explains a lot, but res's just cost too damn much for what you get - and distro plates would be tricky in this case. Could only use a 120mm one in the rear exhaust location, where filling it would be a biatch


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 16, 2022)

Solution to corrosion or longevity in any loop is Mayhems XTR nano.

EK is also notorious for having products that degrade quickly, I would never use any of their blocks.


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 16, 2022)

Aida64 Extreme for £1.06.  Love bargains...

I can solve all your water cooling issues.  Use Air.  Sorry, I had to do that.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Plain distilled



Yeah, had to change from that stuff very early on in my water cooling adventures.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Solution to corrosion or longevity in any loop is Mayhems XTR nano.
> 
> EK is also notorious for having products that degrade quickly, I would never use any of their blocks.


I got the mayhems cleaning kit on the way, but the price of that stuff is insane here in Au - $40 for 15ml bottles of whatever cleaner

I settled for the primochill kit as at least i get more than one product for the price (and after all this abuse, the rads could use the cleaner)





$200 for a 120mm res + pump mount would certainly help tidy up the system, but the price is just painful when it 'works' as-is




If it cant hold my pump then i'm still up for costs of something to mount that seperately



Oh my god it costs three testicles but these bastards made the perfect one that fits into my case, by removing the metal panel i've drilled holes into to attach my current res

EKWB EK-Quantum Reflection Fractal ATX D5 PWM D-RGB Cooling Plate - Plexi - 3831109823934 | Mwave







The only problem is i cant fit with my front rad, so as well as costing *$430 AU*, i'd need a 360mm rad + 3x fans for it


----------



## Bones (Jul 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The frustration of cleaning and dealing with these issues since that first EK coolant went bad, is directly related to the shitty theme
> 
> Knowing about that deadspot explains a lot, but res's just cost too damn much for what you get - and distro plates would be tricky in this case. Could only use a 120mm one in the rear exhaust location, where filling it would be a biatch


Glad you got it sorted at least, that being all important. 

BTW you could add a little golden plunger next to the toilet..... 
And make sure to use Rid X regularly so it keeps flowing properly.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 16, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> EK is also notorious for having products that degrade quickly, I would never use any of their blocks.



Wow ok,

Had blocks for many years with no issues.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I got the mayhems cleaning kit on the way, but the price of that stuff is insane here in Au - $40 for 15ml bottles of whatever cleaner
> 
> I settled for the primochill kit as at least i get more than one product for the price (and after all this abuse, the rads could use the cleaner)
> View attachment 254923
> ...


You don't need the cleaning kit, I'm talking about the actual coolant you use. XTR nano literally cannot sustain growth or cause corrosion, it's chemically impossible.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 16, 2022)

Bones said:


> Glad you got it sorted at least, that being all important.
> 
> BTW you could add a little golden plunger next to the toilet.....
> And make sure to use Rid X regularly so it keeps flowing properly.


That's actually a golden Dunny, specifically the one from Bluey.
Mr Krabbs was taking a dump in someone elses dunny (to save money on water/TP, me boyo) when golden spongebob sharted all over him and the dunny







It's more fun because the word "dunny" annoys americans 

This series of events was made up by my 7 year old, and re-created with the power of spray paint (the spongebob and krabbs were already golden)



dgianstefani said:


> You don't need the cleaning kit, I'm talking about the actual coolant you use. XTR nano literally cannot sustain growth or cause corrosion, it's chemically impossible.


I'm working on that later, after its cleaned. Right now theres definitely still shite in there.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> You don't need the cleaning kit, I'm talking about the actual coolant you use. XTR nano literally cannot sustain growth or cause corrosion, it's chemically impossible.


Mayhems is probably the only brand where i got issues with their X1 collant  and they were notorious for having issues in that department 

did the Nano XTR change that much for Mayhems?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 16, 2022)

Additionally, the heat capacity is greater than distilled water.


GreiverBlade said:


> Mayhems is probably the only brand where i got issues with their collant  and they are notorious for having issues in that department
> 
> did the Nano XTR change that much for Mayhems?


Just checking you're actually aware Mayhems is the OEM for several major coolant brands?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Additionally, the heat capacity is greater than distilled water.
> 
> Just checking you're actually aware Mayhems is the OEM for several major coolant brands?


https://forums.overclockers.co.uk/threads/mayhems-coolant-warning.18816295/ (i had a dual loop around that time and bought some X1 without checking that, regrets popped quite shortly after  ... well let say that mayhems ensued in both loops x) )
i was speaking of the Mayhems X1 in particular
i had issues with it and not alone, can't talk for the other collant of their line

oh? they are the OEM for collant liquids? great (let's hope they weren't the one for the Phobya ZuperZero or the Aquatuning clear, if they were ... well then thing did go better than with the X1   )

you also just could have answered with "yeah, nowadays they are better, i did not have issues using their product"  

corrected a bit the previous post to be more specific.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 16, 2022)

They're the OEM for Corsair coolant, amongst others. Try doing some research instead of picking some random failures.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 16, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> They're the OEM for Corsair coolant, amongst others. Try doing some research instead of picking some random failures.


random, alright X1 was a random failure okay
i actually did some research, but too late ahah, if i did it before buying the X1 i would not have had the issue like others did  

alright alright, Mayhems is ok now, no worries.


----------



## Audioave10 (Jul 16, 2022)

Regardless of how "Vintage" I am, I like it!


----------



## freeagent (Jul 16, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Just pretend this is a picture of it installed


So after using and exploiting 5950X for many moons, what are your thoughts of 5800X3D? I am thinking for daily usage (probably feels the same) and thermals..


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 16, 2022)

freeagent said:


> So after using and exploiting 5950X for many moons, what are your thoughts of 5800X3D? I am thinking for daily usage (probably feels the same) and thermals..


It's good. Tunes differently. One CCD means faster ram. Fewer small hiccups in general and things are 99% instantaneous not 98%. In CPU limited games, especially low threaded, it's almost double the FPS.

Minor perk is that it uses around 60w in gaming, rather than 90-100 of 5950x so it's more thermal budget for GPU, not that I had issues regardless.

Thermals aren't an issue, it's under an Optimus WB with conductonaut, so it doesn't really go above 70.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 16, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> It's good. Tunes differently. One CCD means faster ram. Fewer small hiccups in general and things are 99% instantaneous not 98%. In CPU limited games, especially low threaded, it's almost double the FPS.
> 
> Minor perk is that it uses around 60w in gaming, rather than 90-100 of 5950x so it's more thermal budget for GPU, not that I had issues regardless.
> 
> Thermals aren't an issue, it's under an Optimus WB with conductonaut, so it doesn't really go above 70.


Thank you sir, much appreciated! That is exactly what I wanted to hear


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My loop corroded and things turned green


Add some automotive radiator fluid to your loop. It's specifically formulated to prevent corrosion.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Add some automotive radiator fluid to your loop. It's specifically formulated to prevent corrosion.


Is there a preferred make? Like GM,Ford, Honda, etc..


----------



## Shrek (Jul 16, 2022)

If you have cats or dogs avoid an ethylene glycol based anti-freeze and use a propylene glycol based one.


----------



## CheapMeat (Jul 16, 2022)

Got some more goodies! 3 x Syba M.2 adapter cards. Two are for 5 x SATA M.2 (paid) and one is for 2 x NVMe that I got for free! The 5 slot ones are using WD Blue 1TB drives.  They'll also be part of the cache for the HDDs in my system using StableBit DrivePool.


----------



## dnm_TX (Jul 16, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Is there a preferred make? Like GM,Ford, Honda, etc..


GM has their own formula: *DEX-COOL *but it's design to prevent corosion in aluminum radiators so probably will not be as effective in copper once.
Also as far as i know,when it comes to automotive,all manufacturers recommend distiled water to be used instead of tap.
Just some more info


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 16, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Is there a preferred make? Like GM,Ford, Honda, etc..


Not really. Go to the autoparts store or where-ever you buy radiator fluid, buy your favorite color fluid, enjoy! All of them are excellent.



dnm_TX said:


> GM has their own formula: *DEX-COOL *but it's design to prevent corosion in aluminum radiators so probably will not be as effective in copper once.


Not true. Radiator fluids of all types have to conform to industry standards and with all metals commonly found in auto engines.


dnm_TX said:


> Also as far as i know,when it comes to automotive,all manufacturers recommend distiled water to be used instead of tap.


True. Distilled or Reverse Osmosis water is what everyone should use in a rad loop.


----------



## dnm_TX (Jul 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not true. Radiator fluids of all types have to conform to industry standards and with all metals commonly found in auto engines.


Sure


----------



## freeagent (Jul 16, 2022)

Old dexcool was a little corrosive to gaskets, my old GM 3.4 could attest to it. Supposedly reformulated my second 3.4 also suffered a traumatic gasket failure.. so GM is no longer a part of my life lol


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 16, 2022)

EVGA x570 FTW installed, the one photo I took before the big boy Noctua blocked everything from view...  lol.  I hope you like my "IDGAF" cable management and color scheme.  Trust me the PSU cables do not improve upon it.  

It gained me about 100MHz in overclock, so totally not worth it.  But USB works better.  And I no longer need to use a fan hub.  Pretty nice overall, from my perspective.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jul 16, 2022)

"Just" replaced (3 days ago) my R5 3600 with R9 5900X and my 2x8GB Corsair LPX with G.Skill 2x16GB, F4-3600C16D-32GTZN (both b-dies but different quality)
You can see all of it at system specs


----------



## bobbybluz (Jul 17, 2022)

Update on my new Arctic Liquid Freezer II 420 off Arctic's Ebay page. It's B-Stock (so they claim) and appears no different than an A-Stock unit off Amazon at twice the price with slower shipping. I finally had time to take pix and am going to install it later this evening replacing a LF II 280 on my modded Cooler Master Cosmos II case. Hopefully I can get my Alder Lake i7 12700K to run a bit cooler than it did with the 280 at 5.3 GHz.  The 420 is huge!

For $72 this came with the LGA 1700 mounting kit included as well as a small tube of MX-5 with the regular mounting hardware. Shipping was slightly over $10 and it arrived two days after Arctic handed it over to UPS (who mangled the outer shipping box). I spoke with Arctic yesterday about a few things on the telephone. Just because it's sold as B-Stock doesn't necessarily mean it is; at times they just want to move products faster than they can on Amazon. I also asked about MX-5 and was told it's still in production and Arctic considers it an improvement over MX-4. I'll be trying it out for the first time when I install this beast after dinner.

For those looking for spectacular deals on Arctic products their Ebay page appears to be the place to shop. Everything also has the full warranty regardless if it's sold by them as B-Stock or not. Personally I'm done buying their products from Amazon.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 17, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Ford



Makes the loop go faster : )


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> Makes the loop go faster : )


I'm getting holden coolant and slapping a chevy badge on the res


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I'm getting holden coolant and slapping a chevy badge on the res



Too late,

I've already got a GT on my Rad : )


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 17, 2022)

and....


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 17, 2022)

ZOTAC P102-100 5GB mining card


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 17, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Well, guess I could have taken the photo after air dusting the case, but whatever, seeing tarkov hit 240fps and never dip below 120 is enlightening.
> View attachment 254870View attachment 254871
> 
> I could have done the after shot with the cleanup and the Gen 4 riser installed, but eh. Can't be bothered to unplug everything again. Really should have saved my RAM tune too ffs.
> ...





GreiverBlade said:


> alright ... monster, but fit my Panzer max better than the Armor 1070
> View attachment 254901View attachment 254900
> 
> luckily flat PSU cable ... until i get a second NZXT white or red sleeved extension
> ...



This makes me want to go back to AMD even I said to myself many many times wait for the AMD Zen 4 but I kinda miss even my AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT Reference card


----------



## bonehead123 (Jul 17, 2022)

Galaxy A53/5G..... got a great deal from BustBuy on prime day.... $370 for the phone, minus the $340 trade in credit for my S21+ = net cost to me of $30.00....

My 1st thought was to buy it from da 'Zon, but they were only offering $202 for the trade in, so to BB I went 

And now that I've had it for a week, I haven't noticed any difference between it & my previous phone, and the battery last almost 2x as long, which is really important to me...


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 17, 2022)

bonehead123 said:


> Galaxy A53/5G..... got a great deal from BustBuy on prime day.... $370 for the phone, minus the $340 trade in credit for my S21+ = net cost to me of $30.00....
> 
> My 1st thought was to buy it from da 'Zon, but they were only offering $202 for the trade in, so to BB I went
> 
> And now that I've had it for a week, I haven't noticed any difference between it & my previous phone, and the battery last almost 2x as long, which is really important to me...


That's a total sidegrade, 2022 lower mid range phone vs 2021 flagship.
Should have just changed the battery and tweaked some settings.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 17, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> That's a total sidegrade


No, it's actually a massive downgrade. Specs on that A53 are a lot worse.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 17, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> This makes me want to go back to AMD even I said to myself many many times wait for the AMD Zen 4 but I kinda miss even my AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT Reference card


it's by far the best blue/green to red switch i ever did in 12 years, even with the R5 3600,
total price, 99chf mobo + 59chf RAM + 0chf CPU + 450chf GPU - 200chf sale of the 1070 = 408chf (even without the old GPU sale it would only be 608chf hehe )
previous CPU mobo RAM GPU was 259chf i5-6600K + 219chf Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 + 179chf HyperX Predator + 544chf GTX 1070 Armor OC = 1201chf 

i totally love when an upgrade is more performant and way cheaper 

@bonehead123 it's a massive downgrade alright but if the battery duration is the prime argument, it's fine as long as you are happy with it (plus with the cashback it's not a bad deal ) and furthermore if it suits your day to day usage 
that being said if the Poco F3 5G was available for you and at a price like mine (299chf about same in $ ) it would have been better


----------



## Shrek (Jul 17, 2022)

Just got another Noctua NF-A8 PWM fan

Didn't need one (yet) but my Wife wanted a garlic press from Amazon and adding the fan saved $6 shipping charge (the fan is $16)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2022)

bonehead123 said:


> Galaxy A53/5G..... got a great deal from BustBuy on prime day.... $370 for the phone, minus the $340 trade in credit for my S21+ = net cost to me of $30.00....
> 
> My 1st thought was to buy it from da 'Zon, but they were only offering $202 for the trade in, so to BB I went
> 
> And now that I've had it for a week, I haven't noticed any difference between it & my previous phone, and the battery last almost 2x as long, which is really important to me...


You went from a S21+ to an A53?

Was the damaged, or did you have a reason for the sidegrade?
(Battery seems an obvious example, but i wonder if the cameras etc are worse)



Shrek said:


> Just got another Noctua NF-A8 PWM fan
> 
> Didn't need one (yet) but my Wife wanted a garlic press from Amazon and adding this saved $6 shipping charge (the fan is $16)
> 
> View attachment 255086


I found a 140mm ULN in a PSU (i'd replaced the PSU fan years ago, PSU died and i got the fan back)

It just doesn't get loud. Its glorious.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2022)

Shrek said:


> my Wife wanted a garlic press from Amazon


or, you could have taken a single high RPM delta server fan like a 40x28 mm 32500 RPM PFB0412EN-E, get a 40mm funnel with it and make a "Ghetto Garlic Shredder" ("GGS" Pat. Pend.)

no?...


----------



## Shrek (Jul 18, 2022)

32,500 rpm!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2022)

Shrek said:


> 32,500 rpm!


not sure if 32 comma 500 rpm equal thirty two thousand five hundred RPM or 32500/32'500rpm

also not sure it would shred garlic adequately at sub 50rpm speed


----------



## Shrek (Jul 18, 2022)

Thousands in English | Vocabulary | EnglishClub

In science it could be written 32 500 (I thought about doing so)

But I am getting off topic, and yes, it is a terrible way to write as a comma can be accidently read as a decimal point.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Thousands in English | Vocabulary | EnglishClub
> 
> In science it would be 32 500
> 
> But I am getting off topic, and yes, it is a terrible way to write as a comma can be accidently read as a decimal point.


alright well in french using an apostrophe is also a valid writing  and a comma is a separator between, i.e. : CHF/Swiss francs and Cts/centimes (corrected my initial post without comma or apostrophe for convenience) i hoped to make you laugh with that post ... i am a bit, sad  

on topic, a piece of R.O.G. history (seemingly) and a shameful destruction (15chf for both)

IIRC, the Asus EN8600GT Silent was the first product of their line to feature the R.O.G. eye logo (but not the R.O.G. abbreviation or the Republic Of Gamer naming )

although it lack the shroud/guide and miss a few screws (like me )

the first official GPU with the R.O.G marketing was the R.O.G. Matrix 9800GT


and a XFX 8800GTX (bought it "defective" so i am not 100% disappointed) Alpha Dog, all the screws this time but...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!! ripped capacitor and it seems a poor hamster died horribly in the hamster wheel that serve as a fan for the heatsink...no wonder it was sold as defective


----------



## Shrek (Jul 18, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> i hoped to make you laugh with that post ...



Indeed... but my Wife is mad with all the garlic bits all over the kitchen.




GreiverBlade said:


> ripped capacitor and it seems a poor hamster died horribly in the hamster wheel that serve as a fan for the heatsink...no wonder it was sold as defective
> View attachment 255152



Shouldn't be hard to replace


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 18, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Shouldn't be hard to replace


*the hamster or the capacitor?*




Shrek said:


> Indeed... but my Wife is mad with the garlic bits all over the kitchen.


also, true ... garlic bits propelled at high speed would be a pain in the @$$ to clean ... sorry

seems like a Panasonic 180 microfarads 16V eh? i can order a pack of 10 for 3,20$ on AliExpress
although the caps are labelled 740 SVP 180 16 and the one i can find for replacement are 609 SVP 180 16


well i doubt the card would work even with a recap, ah whatever at least she would look pristine on the GPU shelf (once i clean the hamster residue), i order 3 piece from Distrelec.ch same cap but single order possible, tho 0,95cts a piece (roughly 3 time more expensive than AE but i don't need 7 more  ) i should order other caps, i have a socket A mobo (Abit iirc) that has a few electrolytic cap busted

still tech related and purchase, pfew saved


----------



## Shrek (Jul 18, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> i should order other caps, i have a socket A mobo (Abit iirc) that has a few electrolytic cap busted
> 
> still tech related and purchase, pfew saved



Most all solid-state capacitors are good, but liquid ones are very variable in quality, and one should be careful to get good replacements.

Changing capacitors on mother boards is difficult due to the large ground planes that take up heat; that is why I really like the RadioShack desoldering iron, the hole in the tip allows one to heat all around the capacitor leg.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jul 18, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> alright well in french using an apostrophe is also a valid writing  and a comma is a separator between, i.e. : CHF/Swiss francs and Cts/centimes (corrected my initial post without comma or apostrophe for convenience) i hoped to make you laugh with that post ... i am a bit, sad
> 
> on topic, a piece of R.O.G. history (seemingly) and a shameful destruction (15chf for both)
> 
> ...


OMG I had that model of 8600GT back in the day! It was great for what it was. Never knew it was the first product that had the ROG eye logo.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jul 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You went from a S21+ to an A53?
> 
> Was the damaged, or did you have a reason for the sidegrade?
> (Battery seems an obvious example, but i wonder if the cameras etc are worse)


The S21+ was not damaged, but GPS/maps was acting up recently, tried numerous fixes, but no go... which is as important to me as the battery life, which was getting to the point that the phone had to be connected to a charger more than it wasn't.......and I didn't want to spend over $500 for a new phone 

And I really don't care that much about the cameras per se, as most of my pics are basic quickie shots of the family, pets, etc and don't need to be super-duper hi-res anyways, 'cause I have a semi-pro digital camera if/when that is required....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2022)

I got a new toy for my sleeper Dell OptiPlex 170L.


That system originally started out with a Pentium 4 2.4ghz Northwood single core. Now it's a Xeon X3460 2.8ghz Quad Core. I've upgraded it more times than I can count.


----------



## oobymach (Jul 19, 2022)

Gpu arrived, installed into new home. Now waiting on quad core cpu. Did a screen grab with stock clocks. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2022)

SIM card cutter! Yay!
Now i can move my unlimited data SIM Card from the router that works but shouldnt into more devices!




Out of focus upside down shot


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Gpu arrived, installed into new home. Now waiting on quad core cpu. Did a screen grab with stock clocks. Click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 255203View attachment 255205
> View attachment 255206View attachment 255207
> ...


Oh yes, give that system some quad-core love! If memory serves, that motherboard with current updated BIOS, should be able to take an A10-6700, but at the very least an A10-5700.

A10-5700








						AMD A10-5700 3.40GHz Socket FM2 Quad-Core 4MB 65W Desktop CPU AD57000KA44HJ  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMD A10-5700 3.40GHz Socket FM2 Quad-Core 4MB 65W Desktop CPU AD57000KA44HJ at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



$22 shipped

A10-6700








						AMD A10-6700 3.70ghz 4 Cores Fm2 CPU Processor AD67000KA44HL for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for AMD A10-6700 3.70ghz 4 Cores Fm2 CPU Processor AD67000KA44HL at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



$27 shipped

These are only suggestions. Both are 65W parts and should be supported.

Edit:
There's also an A8-5600K








						AMD 3.6 GHZ MODEL A8-5600K QUAD CORE Processor, AD560KWOA44HJ, FM2,  US SELLER  | eBay
					

AMD Part Number: AD560KWOA44HJ. Socket:FM2 100 WATTS. 3.6GHz (3.9GHz Turbo Mode), 4MB L2 Cache, SUPPORTS DDR3-1866. AMD MODEL A8-5600K QUAD CORE PROCESSOR. To protect the pins, the processor will be placed in a.



					www.ebay.com
				



$19 shipped


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Jul 19, 2022)

Now that used GPU prices are becoming reasonable, I moved my BIOS modded GTX 745 4GB GDDR3 to spare parts and installed a Gigabyte GTX 1050 Ti OC 4GB GDDR5 in my ancient relic Lynnfield system. I picked it up off Craigslist for $75 which I felt was reasonable, considering what these cards were going for not all that long ago. Definitely a nice step up, I can now really crank the settings at my default 1360x768 resolution (though I can't stand motion blur or DOF) and have never really bothered with AA either. Far Cry 6 and Serious Sam Siberian Mayhem both run quite nice on this old workhorse now.





Also picked up two matching 4GB Samsung DDR3 DIMMs taking me to 16GB from 12GB for $15 shipped! Far Cry 6 appears to be a RAM hog, and 12GB wasn't quite enough for it to run smoothly. With 16GB I'm seeing about 11-12GB of system RAM used while gaming.......





This low budget system is as good as it gets until I upgrade to used Ryzen or Alder/Raptor Lake platform in a few years (I always buy my parts used, have done so for probably 15+ years now)!



freeagent said:


> Old dexcool was a little corrosive to gaskets, my old GM 3.4 could attest to it. Supposedly reformulated my second 3.4 also suffered a traumatic gasket failure.. so GM is no longer a part of my life lol


Ahhhh, that 1st gen Dexcool was real good stuff. I can't count how many 3.1, 3.4 and Buick 3.8s I repaired back in the day because of that junk when people would leave it in too long!


----------



## joemama (Jul 19, 2022)

budget_Optiplex said:


> Also picked up two matching 4GB Samsung DDR3 DIMMs taking me to 16GB from 12GB for $15 shipped! Far Cry 6 appears to be a RAM hog, and 12GB wasn't quite enough for it to run smoothly. With 16GB I'm seeing about 11-12GB of system RAM used while gaming.......


I was about to ask why the sticks appear white on the ends but then realized that it was just reflection


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Jul 19, 2022)

joemama said:


> I was about to ask why the sticks appear white on the ends but then realized that it was just reflection


Funny thing is I have seen about 20 different shades of green/brown on these exact M378B5273CH0-CH9 4GB and similar M378B5673FH0-CH9 2GB Samsung 1333MHz DIMMs depending on lot number! I was happy these two were the same color as my original two because I'm OCD like that!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 19, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Gpu arrived, installed into new home. Now waiting on quad core cpu. Did a screen grab with stock clocks. Click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 255203View attachment 255205
> View attachment 255206View attachment 255207
> ...


ah...

well ... it's a GT730 but kinda the same build, wait ... A4-5300B? in a HP Compaq SFF? errrrrr.... what? the installed picture rig do not match the CPU-Z at all 

i will take a RX 6400  LP 4gb (120ish chf price) probably next month and probably put the full 4 2gb stick of Samsung PC3 10600 (unless i buy a second HyperX Fury HX316C10FB/8 to go 16gb instead of 8 )other options, are a Quadro T400, T600 4gb  but they are more expensive and not really better than a RX 6400, a RTX A2000 6gb? 3 time the price   (well ... i could also use it with the GT730 since it's nothing more than a HRPC/light gaming/office work rig ...  )


as for purchase:
got a Seagate Barracuda 500gb Win 8.1 reinstalled reactivated, 1 Elite 8300 on 4 fully working, 2 remaining (well yeah, 1 of the 3 left was a donator for CPU collection, remember   )

it was ultra cheap (i have 2 Toshiba 7.2k rpm 1tb for the others, since i will replace them with a Seagate Barracuda 2tb later ) 10chf at that price i would not let the occasion pass (also almost not used by the person who sold it to me )


----------



## CheapMeat (Jul 19, 2022)

For a 2U chassis.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 19, 2022)

Bolts and hoes


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I got a new toy for my sleeper Dell OptiPlex 170L.View attachment 255201
> That system originally started out with a Pentium 4 2.4ghz Northwood single core. Now it's a Xeon X3460 2.8ghz Quad Core. I've upgraded it more times than I can count.



While your at it, upgrade your phone with a better camera..


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 19, 2022)

Not my purchase, co-worker bought an ultrawide (Iiyama GB3461WQSU) and drew the short straw on panel lottery:





Edit.
Turns out there was also mold in the cardboard box. Sweet.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Jul 19, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> Prime day got me right in the wallet!
> 
> Arrived today, an Ergotron HX monitor arm with optional heavy duty pivot for...
> 
> Coming Monday, a Samsung Odyssey G9 Neo (The 240Hz / Mini-LED / HDMI 2.1 version)


The "optional" heavy duty pivot is going back today.
Amazon don't tell you that Ergotron now include it as standard!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 20, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Not my purchase, co-worker bought an ultrawide (Iiyama GB3461WQSU) and drew the short straw on panel lottery:
> View attachment 255254
> 
> Edit.
> Turns out there was also mold in the cardboard box. Sweet.


I'd send it back.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Bolts and hoes
> 
> View attachment 255253


Thats my love life!

*Nuts and bolts*



Chomiq said:


> Not my purchase, co-worker bought an ultrawide (Iiyama GB3461WQSU) and drew the short straw on panel lottery:
> View attachment 255254
> 
> Edit.
> Turns out there was also mold in the cardboard box. Sweet.


Oh my f*cking god. WTF. return that shit and raise hell.


----------



## SpittinFax (Jul 20, 2022)

I wanted an 8-bit computer to play around with but ultimately didn't want to deal with overpriced (and most likely faulty) 35 year old Commodore 64's or sourcing stuff like ROM cartridges, disk drive, a compatible CRT monitor or anything else that I'd need to make a complete working system.

The alternative (and better option in my mind) is building a computer from scratch. There's a couple of cool Zilog Z80-based projects like the Z80-MBC2 that gives you the bare PCB for the cost of a McDonalds meal, plus a list of off-the-shelf components you need to source to complete it. Chips like the Z80 (used in a number of budget 80's computers) are still manufactured today and so there's no need to deal with new-old or refurbished stock that could potentially be bad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 20, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> While your at it, upgrade your phone with a better camera..


That would mean buying a new phone. No thank you. I like what I have.

EDIT:
Although, I have been tempted by something..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Thats my love life!
> 
> _**Nuts and bolts**_
> 
> ...



(Offtopic so pls no ban)

But very very relatable


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 20, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Chips like the Z80 (used in a number of budget 80's computers)



And the Sega Master System!


----------



## oobymach (Jul 20, 2022)

I don't need it but I couldn't pass up half off. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2022)

got it brand new sealed for $35







48 buckos for this 100W PD USB charger


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 20, 2022)

Palladium said:


> got it brand new sealed for $35


Shall I see where it is on a PSU tier list I've picked up?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 20, 2022)

On the way right now:





Phanteks 2080 Ti waterblock.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Shall I see where it is on a PSU tier list I've picked up?



At the low end of the 80+ Golds but still waaaaaay above whatever FSP/CM ~450-650W Bronzes that goes for the same $$$ over here.







2nd best fan in CFM/dB noise after the much more expensive Phanteks T30


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 20, 2022)

Also these. Cables will be managed.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jul 20, 2022)

my mobo started having issues so I was able to get a new MSI tomahawk Z690 for $100 and grabbed an Intel 12600k (otherwise I would have gone with a 5600x set up) to replace the 9700k/Z370 platform. Reused the RAM, GPU, SSDs.


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 20, 2022)

Better still you have a look, I've had a couple that have gone vertical, merr






						PSU Tier List rev. 14.8
					

PSU Tier List 4.0 rev. 14.8 (END OF LIFE) Last Update: 27-07-2021 Legend : Gray - EoL/obsolete and/or otherwise not recommended for purchase. Green - small form-factor (gold and blue colors are disregarded due to scarcity of SFX PSUs) Gold - best units in the tier (includes requirements for blue ...




					linustechtips.com


----------



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


> my mobo started having issues so I was able to get a new MSI tomahawk Z690 for $100 and grabbed an Intel 12600k (otherwise I would have gone with a 5600x set up) to replace the 9700k/Z370 platform. Reused the RAM, GPU, SSDs.



The used market is so irrational that used 9700Ks still go for $200-$250 on Ebay, when my 5600 non-X was $150 new and is still a whopping ~100% faster in the best gaming scenario (Civ 6 min FPS) for the 5600 on Anandtech's bench database.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 20, 2022)

Palladium said:


> The used market is so irrational that used 9700Ks still go for $200-$250 on Ebay, when my 5600 non-X was $150 new and is still a whopping ~100% faster in the best gaming scenario (Civ 6 min FPS) for the 5600 on Anandtech's bench database.



Happens all the time.  Late-cycle processors on dead sockets (almost) always go for more than they should for a good couple of years.  Which reminds me, I should sell my 10700K before that particular window closes.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 20, 2022)

Palladium said:


> The used market is so irrational that used 9700Ks still go for $200-$250 on Ebay, when my 5600 non-X was $150 new and is still a whopping ~100% faster in the best gaming scenario (Civ 6 min FPS) for the 5600 on Anandtech's bench database.


My dear sir, the 9900KS is available for $1859 new from Amazon. The 3900XT for $985. Heck, even such long-dead CPUS as the 1800X ($635) and the 7700K ($425) are far over MSRP.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2022)

Palladium said:


> At the low end of the 80+ Golds but still waaaaaay above whatever FSP/CM ~450-650W Bronzes that goes for the same $$$ over here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These fans look like recent rebadged Gentle Typhoons.



FreedomEclipse said:


> These fans look like recent rebadged Gentle Typhoons.



Actually im pretty close...


----------



## Palladium (Jul 20, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> These fans look like recent rebadged Gentle Typhoons.



Yeah I was already aware that there are at least 3 rebadges of this Nidec fan platform from Expreview, I just happened to buy the cheapest one available here.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 20, 2022)

Palladium said:


> At the low end of the 80+ Golds but still waaaaaay above whatever FSP/CM ~450-650W Bronzes that goes for the same $$$ over here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use 5 of these fans in my Fractal Design Meshify 2 TG White and they are really nice and and makes good air in my case specially when it's configured to storage.

I hope you didn't pay too much for them doe.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 20, 2022)

I have had a 5800X3D in my cart for the last 3 days. I am too chicken to spend the 650 bucks for it. 650 WTF lol..

Sigh.

Edit:

647 shipped delivered Saturday..


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 20, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> These fans look like recent rebadged Gentle Typhoons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They cost $6 over here, I got 9 just in case.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 20, 2022)

Got another big boy today, can stop forcing my poor old 2.8 into bird duty. Local, very clean specimen. Hope it's as good with 1.4x teleconverter as everyone says.

Been shooting Df nonstop - having the D610's resolution to work with is much appreciated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 20, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> They cost $6 over here, I got 9 just in case.



Yeah, it doesnt seem that a lot of retailers stock that fan over here currently which means that prices will be silly. I'll just pick up some Arctic P12s which probably perform around the same but cost a lot less.


----------



## oobymach (Jul 20, 2022)

Ordered some ram for the living room pc, might be able to use it with the 8gb I have now for 24gb total, we'll see when it gets here. It meets the mobo requirements so should be plug and play. It was the cheapest/best kit available.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jul 20, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Not my purchase, co-worker bought an ultrawide (Iiyama GB3461WQSU) and drew the short straw on panel lottery:
> View attachment 255254
> 
> Edit.
> Turns out there was also mold in the cardboard box. Sweet.


Something similar to this, seems to happen on a lot of my monitors that were built in the 2020s!  Seems that IPS and VA are more likely to also have a dead or stuck pixel!


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2022)

I'm kinda lost for words so I'll let the pics do the talking...

  

So, erm, yep....  I had to check my previous block would fit..  Which it did... 
I don't recall ordering a PSU..........??........





      

Now I remember.....  

 

And finally the moment of truth was there...  I was shaking enough at this point and when it first turned on....  Oh thank god  



They always say two is better than one, so I guess two Threadrippers are better than one too, right??



So I thought I'd grab another Heatkiller block for it as well..  I wasn't prepared to pay EK's prices for a good Threadripper block so this was the next best thing  
Now all that's left to do really is, test and crunch like never before    I can't believe the level of crazy this was.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 21, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm kinda lost for words so I'll let the pics do the talking...
> 
> View attachment 255408 View attachment 255409 View attachment 255410
> 
> ...


Very nice! I'm guessing you're not gaming with those?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2022)

Jeebus. Threadripper is really going balls to the wall.


I uhh, also spent money?





Not only can my weaker PC do VR, when i have the house to myself i can now run the VR across from my computer room, and use VR with the 3090

Seat Saber is go:


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2022)

One question I been wondering why are people suddenly investing in the AM4 platform again?

Is it just because of the AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D or what's up?

I am trying to hold out myself for AM5 and I know it will have DDR5 so it will be more expensive but I am really curious about the IPC uplift that AMD brings to the table plus onboard graphics.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Jeebus. Threadripper is really going balls to the wall.
> 
> 
> I uhh, also spent money?
> ...


don't do it mussels you have so much to live for!

(it looks way too much like a hangmans noose)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> One question I been wondering why are people suddenly investing in the AM4 platform again?
> 
> Is it just because of the AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D or what's up?
> 
> I am trying to hold out myself for AM5 and I know it will have DDR5 so it will be more expensive but I am really curious about the IPC uplift that AMD brings to the table plus onboard graphics.


AMD released firmwares for all chipsets, so even 300 series boards now support every CPU. 5800x3d and 5950x on my x370 at full performance, as an example.
It's a lot of longevity for the platform, as you can snag a second hand older motherboard and put literally any AM4 CPU you want in there

Intel Core i9-12900KS Review - The Best Just Got Better - Game Tests 1440p / RTX 3080 | TechPowerUp
When a 5600x is only 8% behind a 12900KS and you can run it on an A320 or B350 board, the total cost to get into AM4 (or upgrade an existing older board you thought was EOL) is looooooow for the large gains you get. Heck it's like a 20% gain from 3300X to 5600X, and that gain is larger again if a user has a 1000 or 2000 series ryzen.

I want a 5700g for my B450 2700x ITX system, as it kicks my gaming performance up a pretty large amount and gives me an IGP
And if i ever get a 5800x3D, my 5800x will move to my x370 rig - that x370 will be on it's 5th CPU
(1400, 1700x, 2700x, 3700x, 5800x)



R-T-B said:


> don't do it mussels you have so much to live for!
> 
> (it looks way too much like a hangmans noose)



Oh now you've done it

Resistance is futile. You will view this blurry low resolution photo.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> AMD released firmwares for all chipsets, so even 300 series boards now support every CPU. 5800x3d and 5950x on my x370 at full performance, as an example.
> It's a lot of longevity for the platform, as you can snag a second hand older motherboard and put literally any AM4 CPU you want in there
> 
> Intel Core i9-12900KS Review - The Best Just Got Better - Game Tests 1440p / RTX 3080 | TechPowerUp
> ...



I some users and others talk about Thermal Grizzy's CPU Contact Frame by Der8auer for 12th gen as the normal Intel bracket kan cause bending problems.
Link: https://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/523-cpu-contact-frame-for-12th-gen-intel-by-der8auer-en

The Ryzen 7 5800X3D looks really good yes compared performance to watts and yeah board compatibility is awesome I guess it's why I might concider switching back but looking at B550 boards I need 2xM.2. and at least 6xSATA ports that works at the same time plus USB Type C header onboard then some X570/s boards are in the same price range.

I just see even Ryzen 9 5900/5950 cpu's for sell on FB marketplace in my country for alright deals.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Resistance is futile. You will view this blurry low resolution photo.


...and that's the last we saw of him, kids.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 21, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Something similar to this, seems to happen on a lot of my monitors that were built in the 2020s!  Seems that IPS and VA are more likely to also have a dead or stuck pixel!


It looked more like dust stuck between panel and AG layer. Anyway, he sent the monitor back the same day and there was no problem with refund, company even apologized for the f'up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2022)

£95


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 21, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> £95
> 
> View attachment 255485



That's the good stuff...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> That's the good stuff...



Unfortunately the cassette is a 105 for £54. I wanted the ultegra for £68 (They were selling for £85) but the guy at the shop refused to price match with a shop that was 10mins down the road 

when i asked politely, he just simply said _"No"_ - I should have responded with an *"okay"* and put back whatever else i was gonna buy, wished them a good day and left the shop. 

He didnt bother to ask me how much the other place was selling for. He just shut me down instantly.  

Like - me as a store owner, Even if i wasnt going to give you that price, id still like to know the competitors price then say _"Hmmm, thats a really good price. Unfortunately we cant match that but we can do ££ if youre interested"_

it feels like i kinda still rewarded him with a sale even though he responded like that.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 21, 2022)

Open Box LG27GN950-B (4K 160Hz)
paid 469€ 2 Year Warranty and 69 Hours of Power on Time.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 21, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> 69


Nice


----------



## phill (Jul 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very nice! I'm guessing you're not gaming with those?


Well I'm not sure what else I'll be doing with them!?!?     The 3970X will replace my currently 5950X and I'll figure out what to do with the 5950X    Might put it to be a crunching machine so lower power usage and more efficiency and then be something that the Mrs's or my daughters can use, since I have a 3950X  and a 2700X here as well that I need to make use of...  Infact, I've a few motherboard and CPU combos that I'd like to make use of!!



Mussels said:


> Jeebus. Threadripper is really going balls to the wall.


My mate always gets me in trouble as he says to me, "Go big or go home" and I guess in many ways, I don't think I could do anything more to be honest but still    It was a massive amount of cash but then would people say no to something that they've always wanted?  I'm not so sure... lol 

As for the motherboard and CPU combos.....

 

I'm missing a few PSUs as I'd like to replace my 650w units with 850w to 1000w units so, that'll be another job and a half to deal with but for those rigs I will have 3070's and 3080's going in them...  I've a Kingpin card to find a home for as well, maybe I could use it with my other Threadripper just for giggles.  Currently with my 5950X, I have a 3090 Strix in there with a water block back and front, so it runs a dream...   I hope that the 3970X will enjoy that    Got to find some nicer RAM to go in the Threadripper I think, B die a mate suggested but I think these Viper Steel kits I've got a few of, they are B die, so might work.....  64GB should be plenty to be honest, but for crunching with WCG it might be a little bit on the nose with 64 threads...   I'll have to figure it out


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2022)

More crap loosened up out of my rads and blocked my block again
i had to drain the loop and blow air and water through the CPU block backwards to filter it out

cant wait for that cleaning kit to arrive and melt this garbage out of the loop...


----------



## phill (Jul 22, 2022)

Damn @Mussels what the heck is in your loop?!?!  Are you just using normal deionised water ??


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 22, 2022)

What's that coffee grounds doing in your loop...


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> More crap loosened up out of my rads and blocked my block again
> i had to drain the loop and blow air and water through the CPU block backwards to filter it out
> 
> cant wait for that cleaning kit to arrive and melt this garbage out of the loop...
> View attachment 255571


Hi,
I'd suggest adding a glass gas filter temporarily to catch the crap to.
Usually a couple days is all that it takes and pumps at full blast


			https://www.autozone.com/fuel-systems/performance-fuel-filter/p/spectre-2369-premium-clearview-fuel-filter/352786_0_0
		


Couple pairs of QDC's come in handy to.



P4-630 said:


> What's that coffee grounds doing in your loop...


Clams in the loop would filter that stuff naturally


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2022)

phill said:


> Damn @Mussels what the heck is in your loop?!?!  Are you just using normal deionised water ??


Yes, something went bad

I took out the second hand radiator (240mm) as i assume it came from there - now it's slowly cleaning out whatever loose crap is stuck elsewhere


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yes, something went bad
> 
> I took out the second hand radiator (240mm) as i assume it came from there - now it's slowly cleaning out whatever loose crap is stuck elsewhere


What have you used as a cleaner? Have you tried diluted white vinegar?


----------



## oobymach (Jul 23, 2022)

Got this in the mail today...Click to enlarge.




After some magic with tweezers.



And it fit perfectly, though I'm a little worried about 1 pin in particular that got moved around the most from being deflected the farthest, the computer posts and runs things like it should.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2022)

I got me a Fractal Torrent Compact, in Black and with the RGB fans.. If I don't like them I will just buy the black ones.. I am excited! My first "new" case since 2012 when I bought the Define R4 to celebrate the birth of my first son, and to use the H100 that I got for Christmas that year  Previously I was using my old Stacker STC-T01.. on wheels  I bought my Meshify C used from Kijiji for 60 bucks in 2017, and it was missing some stuff.. now my oldest will get my Meshify C, and my youngest will get the Define R4.. Looks like the ol Z77 OC Formula will be put back into service until I am ready for a platform upgrade 

Also, that is the only case that I have that can swallow that OC Formula.. she's a big girl..


----------



## SpittinFax (Jul 23, 2022)

Well frick, I've found a new obsession to spend money on: Graphing calculators. They seem very boring at first glance but actually it turns out that these are full-blown programmable 8-bit computers. The Texas Instruments TI-83 and TI-84 calculators use a Z80 processor and they have an onboard programming language called TI-BASIC (an adaptation of the BASIC language) which allows you to write and run programs directly on the calculator. No need for an external machine. That's super cool. (And they're dirt cheap.....this one I got for $10)


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 23, 2022)

M238 mouse




a SSD for my laptop




and board to replace my old aspire 4736 that hit the dust


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Got this in the mail today...Click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 255638View attachment 255636View attachment 255637
> 
> ...


I'll bet you got that at a very good price!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 23, 2022)

Just threw under AUD 1K at a new RX 6800 XT factory OC card.... 
Now the hard part, waiting for it arrive!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What have you used as a cleaner? Have you tried diluted white vinegar?


That's whats in there right now - very very diluted, with the primochill cleaning kit coming in


What set this is off is the dumb pump block/res design i have - it's designed for in-flow at the BOTTOM, and has huge dead spots if not used that way. That let all sorts of crap build up and broke the EK mystic fog (it doesnt like sitting still for long periods, it would seem)
This meant it had a location with low to zero water flow where sediment would collect -even just particles of the coloured dye slowly aggregating - and if or when it eventually got stirred up, it'd be big particles.
Those would then meet my EK CPU block with its very very tiny fins, and clog shit up. I have a filter in line, but the particles that pass through the filter get caught in the CPU fins - they're way too fine.

Long term i want to get myself a distro plate with a D5 mount, and do away with that drama... but it's not practical with my current case. a 120mm distro plate instead of a rear fan is the best i could achieve, and it's not exactly ideal (although it would make hose routing way easier)


Oh i need to REALLY praise this fractal PSU
1. It really is silent at all times
2. The way the PSU fan stays on when the PC shuts off to vent heat and drain capacitors* is pure genius for longevity and safety
3. I love the size. 140mm vs 180mm is massive. I could fit a bigger rad in the bottom of the case Or even better... i can now fit fan controllers, ARGB controllers etc in that space. Cable management holes built into the case are all reachable again, when some were previously blocked.
4. No matter what unbalanced load i throw at, zero whine.

Load screens at 800FPS, unigine heaven at 600FPS, 4K DLAA? Nope. No whine at all from the PSU or GPU.
And this is coming from a platinum rated corsair, that most people assume would be higher quality


*It wont drain them dry while its connected, but if flip the PSU switch after shutting the PC down it'll spin til its drained. I could do this on my corsair by pressing in the 'fan test' button, too.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 23, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> RX 6800 XT



Good card. You'll be happy : )


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> Good card. You'll be happy : )



Yeah the RX 6800 XT is a wonderful card i miss my AMD reference card so much traded with the MSI Gaming X Trio version for a RTX 3090 Ventus and that card I traded with a RTX 3070 ROG Strix plus £915/1075 euros last year.

So if I could I could get a AMD reference card again.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yes, something went bad
> 
> I took out the second hand radiator (240mm) as i assume it came from there - now it's slowly cleaning out whatever loose crap is stuck elsewhere


I'm guessing you didn't use a not quite boiled kettle to put some warm/hot ish water in there to rinse it through first?   I must admit, I've been very lucky with the rads and blocks because I haven't seen anything getting clogged up and temps have always seemed to be pretty good, as far as I know...  Hopefully... lol 



puma99dk| said:


> Yeah the RX 6800 XT is a wonderful card i miss my AMD reference card so much traded with the MSI Gaming X Trio version for a RTX 3090 Ventus and that card I traded with a RTX 3070 ROG Strix plus £915/1075 euros last year.
> 
> So if I could I could get a AMD reference card again.


I didn't think very much of my MSI Gaming Trio RTX 3090...  For being the Gaming Trix X type model of MSI cards past, I was let down...


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 23, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> Good card. You'll be happy : )


According to TPU database in relative performance, its about a 45% jump on what the RX 5700 XT can do. All I want to do is max out my 1440p/144hz monitor.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 23, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> So if I could I could get a AMD reference card again.



I really do like the look of those reference cards! I can see why you like them.

Where thermals good?



AlwaysHope said:


> All I want to do is max out my 1440p/144hz monitor.



Should do it easy peasy japanesey.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> I really do like the look of those reference cards! I can see why you like them.
> 
> Where thermals good?



The temp for me in my Fractal Design Meshify 2 White TG with 5xXPG Nidec fans in storage mode was really great the card didn't make a lot of noise and was a real joy to game with on my 4K IPS panel.

Not saying my current Asus RTX 3070 ROG Strix (ROG-STRIX-RTX3080-O8G-GAMING) is a bad performer far from it.

I have tested some undervolting because the board power draw is about 282W by default in GPU-Z 2.47.0 while Unigine Heaven with the current clocks
GPU: 1950-1980MHz
Memory: 1750MHz

But when undervolting the board power draw goes down to under 190W in GPU-Z 2.47.0 with clocks
GPU: 1800MHz
Memory: 2000MHz

I haven't tested more but saving like on average 100W underload without feeling like I am loosing performance is a lot with the current electricity prices in my country.



phill said:


> I didn't think very much of my MSI Gaming Trio RTX 3090...  For being the Gaming Trix X type model of MSI cards past, I was let down...



This time around the Gaming X Trio model I had the feeling MSI cheap the fell out on their anti-s**t bracket, because after the cooler was developed someone most had been like shit this is heavy and it will sag because MSI don't support the cooler in the rear backet that screws into the case so they make the sh**t moded anti-sag bracket that's a pain to install and cost like less than a penny to design and make.

Not even talking about the Ventus card it was a great performaner yes but the cooling solution wasn't 100% right because of it's noise even MSI sized it up and gave it an extra fan I would do a custom cooler on it any day.


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> This time around the Gaming X Trio model I had the feeling MSI cheap the fell out on their anti-s**t bracket, because after the cooler was developed someone most had been like shit this is heavy and it will sag because MSI don't support the cooler in the rear backet that screws into the case so they make the sh**t moded anti-sag bracket that's a pain to install and cost like less than a penny to design and make.
> 
> Not even talking about the Ventus card it was a great performaner yes but the cooling solution wasn't 100% right because of it's noise even MSI sized it up and gave it an extra fan I would do a custom cooler on it any day.


I always gave MSI credit for their Gaming X line, but this one was a let down, the £1900 I paid for the card wasn't a good deal really but then I did sell it for £1900 as well, so I couldn't complain..  Ended up then buying a Strix and a Kingpin 3090 card instead..  The Strix I got a full cover block back and front for it, temps are just so much better.  The MSI wasn't great and did get hot for the RAM but no amount of modding ever really helped.  The problem was always internally with the card.

We tested some 3080's we have with the copper shims, temps dropped like a stone in comparison.  Absolutely blown away by the difference..  Still, manufactures cheaping out and not making a product good to start with in the time when everyone should have it.  Just my opinion though....


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2022)

It’s empty, but I will have a tea and get used to the light and begin my build..


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi,
Nice lamp shade extension 




Only item I'd ever have from msi is afterburner.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> It’s empty, but I will have a tea and get used to the light and begin my build..
> 
> View attachment 255687


I actually love how the Fractal Design Torrent case looks but it only got space for 1x3.5inch HDD which sadly ain't enough for me unless I get like a enterprice graded 40TB drive or so.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Unfortunately the cassette is a 105 for £54. I wanted the ultegra for £68 (They were selling for £85) but the guy at the shop refused to price match with a shop that was 10mins down the road
> 
> when i asked politely, he just simply said _"No"_ - I should have responded with an *"okay"* and put back whatever else i was gonna buy, wished them a good day and left the shop.
> 
> ...


Better than the guy at an old store here known as "Electronic Resourcing Inc." or "ERI."
 They had the best prices in the biz.  But if you ever questioned them (I made the mistake once) the owner would outright cuss you out.

He was kinda infamous around here, like the soup nazi.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi,
Wally world 110.us "gaming chair" is dope


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wally world 110.us "gaming chair" is dope
> 
> View attachment 255707


How is that even ergonomical? Your mouse is basically where your head would be, keyboard is at weird angle and you sit lower than in Lambo, not to mention that there's some random carton box where legs should be.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2022)

Hi,
Photo-op dude plus I'm always laid back it's about comfort not ergonomics  

Cardboard box is simply a foot rest and works very well although I could use a newer box.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 23, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Better than the guy at an old store here known as "Electronic Resourcing Inc." or "ERI."
> They had the best prices in the biz.  But if you ever questioned them (I made the mistake once) the owner would outright cuss you out.
> 
> He was kinda infamous around here, like the soup nazi.



My response to that would be oddball's response but slightly edited:


_"Hey man, Im about to put you on to something very good and youre giving me a problem. Listen, I'm kinda hung up. These prices are too god damn high... *(blah blah blah)*  - you dont want in this thing, you dont get in this thing. I dont need you, I cut you out of everything, an Ultegra 11-28 cassette i can pick up almost anywhere, schmuck"_

for reference:










If it was only one to three dollars difference i wouldnt ask. but there was $20.50 difference. The other shop was in the same direction i was heading after leaving the current shop albeit ever so slightly off route. I gave the the opportunity to match the price or give me a closer offer to get the sale. I actually like the folks at the store i bought from anyway but next time its cheaper elsewhere, I'll go elsewhere instead of asking and they lose a sales opportunity.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That's whats in there right now - very very diluted, with the primochill cleaning kit coming in


Ah, thus the corroded fragments breaking off. Makes sense.



R-T-B said:


> Better than the guy at an old store here known as "Electronic Resourcing Inc." or "ERI."
> They had the best prices in the biz.  But if you ever questioned them (I made the mistake once) the owner would outright cuss you out.
> 
> He was kinda infamous around here, like the soup nazi.


I never heard of them? What did I miss?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I never heard of them? What did I miss?


Well during the 2010s they were like radio shack but local, well stocked, and half the price.  Sadly the owner was...  different.  During his "going out of business sale" I wished him well and then made the mistake of saying "sorry you're going out of business" to which he replied in an almost donald duck grade rage tone "I'M NOT GOING OUT OF FUCKING BUSINESS; I GOTTA MOVE!"

2 years later no sign of him.  Honestly it was a loss, but only just barely.



FreedomEclipse said:


> "Hey man, Im about to put you on to something very good and youre giving me a problem. Listen, I'm kinda hung up. These prices are too god damn high... *(blah blah blah)* - you dont want in this thing, you dont get in this thing. I dont need you, I cut you out of everything, an Ultegra 11-28 cassette i can pick up almost anywhere, schmuck"


I'm 90% certain this would result in him physically removing the merchandise you were holding from your hands, and him "escorting you" out of his "fucking business."


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Wally world 110.us "gaming chair" is dope
> 
> View attachment 255707


aahah i have the same kind of chair


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 23, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I got me a Fractal Torrent Compact, in Black and with the RGB fans


2x 180x38mm 154 cfm


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> 2x 180x38mm 154 cfm


Honestly, it feels pretty weak compared to my old setup.. but it is very quiet, my ears like that. I had 3 iPPC 3K 140s and a 3K 120 in my last setup.. it was intense and close to 65db I think if my phone is right 

It’s nice.. just two case fans and a single on my heatsink.. plus I have the filters on.. the last one I ran bareback


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 23, 2022)

Klipsch RP500M speakers came today to replace my Kef q150s.  2hrs in and im on the fence yet...


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 24, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Photo-op dude plus I'm always laid back it's about comfort not ergonomics


But comfort is exactly what ergonomics are.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 24, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> But comfort is exactly what ergonomics are.


It's not really about comfort as much as it's about a design that focus's on minimizing the negative effect of repeat-action body motions.


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 24, 2022)

So I was just about to leave the thrift store without anything, but I decided to check the electronics section one more time.

I spotted this at the last moment.






An old MacBook Pro for $20? Even for a parts unit, that's a steal.






It was absolutely filthy, had a huge dent in the corner of the screen, and cracked glass. But the display panel itself looked fine.






It has a 500GB hard drive and 4GB of RAM.

I grabbed a MacBook charger and plugged it in...






...and it works perfectly! It happens to be a 2012 13" MacBook Pro with a Core i5-3210M. It had a DVD copy of "The Devil Wears Prada" in the optical drive, so that's interesting I guess.

I cleaned it up and threw Windows 10 on it since the drive had been wiped.

The HDD has some bad sectors, but I'm probably gonna throw an SSD in it anyway. I also found that replacement screen glass is pretty cheap on eBay, so that's something I might do. The biggest challenge will be getting the sticker off of the lid. But for $20 plus a few cheap upgrades/repairs, I'd say this was a good find.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 24, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> The Devil Wears Prada




Honestly low key like this movie


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 24, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Well frick, I've found a new obsession to spend money on: Graphing calculators. They seem very boring at first glance but actually it turns out that these are full-blown programmable 8-bit computers. The Texas Instruments TI-83 and TI-84 calculators use a Z80 processor and they have an onboard programming language called TI-BASIC (an adaptation of the BASIC language) which allows you to write and run programs directly on the calculator. No need for an external machine. That's super cool. (And they're dirt cheap.....this one I got for $10)
> 
> View attachment 255646


Wow, 1999 is calling. My ti89 (68K) is still around here somewhere, even though I mainly use the emulator on my phone these days.  Check out ticalc.org for super fast programs and games that go way beyond basic.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's not really about comfort as much as it's about a design that focus's on minimizing the negative effect of repeat-action body motions.


Well, if it removes pain points, then that's basically comfort.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> According to TPU database in relative performance, its about a 45% jump on what the RX 5700 XT can do. All I want to do is max out my 1440p/144hz monitor.


You'll find some titles just wont and cant

Esports titles will be able to, but it drives me nuts when some games just wont pass 80/90/100 FPS because the engine has weirdass limits


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 24, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Well, if it removes pain points, then that's basically comfort.


True!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 24, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You'll find some titles just wont and cant
> 
> Esports titles will be able to, but it drives me nuts when some games just wont pass 80/90/100 FPS because the engine has weirdass limits


True, found that out from experience with the RX 5700 XT factory OC card when I got it a couple yrs ago & even with more of a manual OC on top of it too. UE4 titles seem to be most challenging here. Complicated more by recent driver releases optimised to favour later model cards. But the user doesn't know that until they try the drivers despite AMD listing the driver releases as fully supporting the card.


----------



## oobymach (Jul 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll bet you got that at a very good price!


I looked into getting a 5700 or 6700 like you suggested (they're 65w so should work) but they're more expensive, I got the 5500 for $20 shipped, I complained to the seller and asked for a refund but it came from France so idk.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> True, found that out from experience with the RX 5700 XT factory OC card when I got it a couple yrs ago & even with more of a manual OC on top of it too. UE4 titles seem to be most challenging here. Complicated more by recent driver releases optimised to favour later model cards. But the user doesn't know that until they try the drivers despite AMD listing the driver releases as fully supporting the card.


I'm trying to get my 99% FPS higher in games and it's a royal PITA.

165Hz display, but then titles will give you 80FPS for the 99% with spikes to wherever.
If it aint steady, it aint steady.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 24, 2022)

$68 for a used but mint FiiO BTR5 portable headphone + BT DAC/AMP.


----------



## mouacyk (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 24, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I looked into getting a 5700 or 6700 like you suggested (they're 65w so should work) but they're more expensive, I got the 5500 for $20 shipped, I complained to the seller and asked for a refund but it came from France so idk.


For a CPU with bent pins, yeah I'd ask for a refund too!


----------



## CheapMeat (Jul 25, 2022)

I've had one of these for years; old school but solid as heck and just works. So I bought a second one since I have two more systems that need to be protected now.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2022)

CheapMeat said:


> I've had one of these for years; old school but solid as heck and just works. So I bought a second one since I have two more systems that need to be protected now.
> 
> View attachment 255836


Theres nothing like a power outage to make you really, really happy you invested in a UPS





Let me use my Xbox elite 2 controller on the switch, and let me use my switch pro controller on the PC (detects as an Xbox controller vs generic bluetooth)


----------



## masterdeejay (Jul 25, 2022)

Used (160gb written) Samsung pm9a1 1Tb m2 ssd (980 pro dell oem pcie3.0 version) and a new akasa gecko pro heatsink.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 25, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm kinda lost for words so I'll let the pics do the talking...
> 
> View attachment 255408 View attachment 255409 View attachment 255410
> 
> ...


Ditch the gamemax PSU utter trash.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 25, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Ditch the gamemax PSU utter trash.


You didn't READ the post, did you.. Try again..


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You didn't READ the post, did you.. Try again..


Get a life, there's nothing written about it.

On close analysis you can just about tell the threadripper is packed inside the PSU box.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 25, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Get a life, there's nothing written about it.
> 
> On close analysis you can just about tell the threadripper is packed inside the PSU box.


Packed with maybe, but he has an EVGA powering that system in the only picture he posted that they can be seen connected.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 25, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Packed with maybe, but he has an EVGA powering that system in the only picture he posted that they can be seen connected.


Picture shows a sealed PSU box, who says it has to be the same PSU powering the system?



FreedomEclipse said:


> £95
> 
> View attachment 255485


Nice, I use the DA chain myself, think it's HG901, very nice indeed. https://www.edco-wheels.co.uk/product/monoblock-cassettes/ Check out these, similar to the SRAM red monobloc cassettes, lighter and stiffer than DA.

Other advantage of monoblock is it isn't titanium, which wears down chains faster due to it's higher MOHs rating.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 25, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Get a life


You first.


dgianstefani said:


> there's nothing written about it.


Umm...


phill said:


> I don't recall ordering a PSU..........??........


...hmmm...


dgianstefani said:


> there's nothing written about it.


You were saying?



dgianstefani said:


> Picture shows a sealed PSU box, who says it has to be the same PSU powering the system?


Instead of doubling down when someone points out a mistake you've made, just own it and say something like "Opps! My mistake."


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 25, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Nice, I use the DA chain myself, think it's HG901, very nice indeed. https://www.edco-wheels.co.uk/product/monoblock-cassettes/ Check out these, similar to the SRAM red monobloc cassettes, lighter and stiffer than DA.
> 
> Other advantage of monoblock is it isn't titanium, which wears down chains faster due to it's higher MOHs rating.



Do you use the cassettes?


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 25, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you use the cassettes?


Yeah they're nice.

Seem to last longer, maybe it's just quality milling, but no creaking under 800w+ either.


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Ditch the gamemax PSU utter trash.


Have another look sir    I don't buy trash on any level and I'd agree that's probably the most useful bit that the PSU would come in...  The box    Because you'd obviously use it elsewhere....


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 25, 2022)

phill said:


> Have another look sir  I don't buy trash on any level and I'd agree that's probably the most useful bit that the PSU would come in... The box  Because you'd obviously use it elsewhere....


Had to buy one once for a rush build to replace a rig at one of my clients offices, everything else was perfect but that brand only one next day amazon delivery. Replaced it with a Corsair SFX asap.

Was in the middle of component shortages.


----------



## phill (Jul 25, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Had to buy one once for a rush build to replace a rig at one of my clients offices, everything else was perfect but that brand only one next day amazon delivery. Replaced it with a Corsair SFX asap.
> 
> Was in the middle of component shortages.


I think personally I'd go without but I am lucky, I've a few spare here so not a problem, mostly  

Still, we can move on and say I got over charged for the PSU as it turned out it was a Threadripper....


----------



## jallenlabs (Jul 25, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> View attachment 255746
> Klipsch RP500M speakers came today to replace my Kef q150s.  2hrs in and im on the fence yet...


Still testing these out...  I like them one minute and then I hate them.  With my Kefs handling all music was sounding pretty much the same, smooth and clean (which is why I changed to klipsch in the first place).  These klipsch get shouty and downright messy in the mid/high range with lots of instruments/sounds simultaneously playing in that range.  At the same time, they are exciting to listen to.  Hence the dilemma.  Anybody else running klipsch in at their workstation?  What are your experiences?  I have tried different amps and that has helped, but I either need to replace the Xovers in them or get an Eq to tame them a bit.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 25, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Still testing these out...  I like them one minute and then I hate them.  With my Kefs handling all music was sounding pretty much the same, smooth and clean (which is why I changed to klipsch in the first place).  These klipsch get shouty and downright messy in the mid/high range with lots of instruments/sounds simultaneously playing in that range.  At the same time, they are exciting to listen to.  Hence the dilemma.  Anybody else running klipsch in at their workstation?  What are your experiences?  I have tried different amps and that has helped, but I either need to replace the Xovers in them or get an Eq to tame them a bit.


Hi,
All systems need equalizers.
Likely many different profiles to.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

Bank blocked my card at checkouts. And i had to call the bank to unblock it but i got it in the end.






Asus will give me £85 cashback so even more of a deal.

Not the highest tier 6700XT in the world but its better than my now dead 1080Ti and close to a 3070 without much of the 3070 price.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Asus will give me £85 cashback so even more of a deal.


Let us know how you get on with that I've never had any luck with cash back deals ever so now I just avoid them like the plague they are


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Let us know how you get on with that I've never had any luck with cash back deals ever so now I just avoid them like the plague they are



Adding some pictures of bikini models to my invoice before I send it to them. Wish me luck


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 26, 2022)

My $20 MacBook Pro is now a $57 MacBook Pro...









...after buying the cheapest 16GB kit of DDR3L SODIMMs I could find on Amazon.









They use SK Hynix memory, so that's something.

I've also ordered a "new" display assembly, so it'll be a $102 MBP before long. Not too bad I guess.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 26, 2022)

LED stripped my desk.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 26, 2022)

Streacom BC1 V2 Silver


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Yeah they're nice.
> 
> Seem to last longer, maybe it's just quality milling, but no creaking under 800w+ either.



tbf its not the cassette that usually creaks but the bottom bracket and chain rings. Never heard of or personally experienced a cassette creaking.


----------



## dgianstefani (Jul 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> tbf its not the cassette that usually creaks but the bottom bracket and chain rings. Never heard of or personally experienced a cassette creaking.


Mainly the crank rings. Cassettes creak when they have composite design, the DA one has carbon spider and metal rings, and is well documented to have issues with that.

The product I linked is DA tier, which is why I mentioned the creaking.


----------



## oobymach (Jul 26, 2022)

New rams for living room pc came in, heatsink was too tall (one stick is under the drive bay), so I had to customize one to make it fit.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 26, 2022)

oobymach said:


> New rams for living room pc came in, heatsink was too tall (one stick is under the drive bay), so I had to customize one to make it fit.
> 
> View attachment 255994




Just a passing thought....


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (Jul 26, 2022)

Galaxy Tab S8+ instead of a current gen GPU. Those still were to expensive back then as well as far to power hungry for my taste and because I could trade in my old tablet for more than I had paid for while also getting a free of charge keyboard cover. Good choice in a world where energy is getting more expensive on a daily basis.


----------



## Athlonite (Jul 26, 2022)

Just bought an Samsung Galaxy S21 FE 8GB/128GB in Lavender this is to replace my year old Oppo A72 with shit USB Type C port


----------



## oobymach (Jul 26, 2022)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Just a passing thought....


The warranty stickers are intact so I'm good.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> LED stripped my desk.
> View attachment 255942


I would have gone with red or white. Blue hurts my eyes if it's too strong. But your setup looks cool!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 27, 2022)

For me it's the 2699 v3 xeon I posted in the x79 overclockers club area I just bought today.  But really,  when my buddy passed and I inherited his full z170a system,  and the x99 system we were both working on, 
and now I get to continue it,  that's the best.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would have gone with red or white. Blue hurts my eyes if it's too strong. But your setup looks cool!


Cant stand red it just makes me,angry. I like nice calming blue . I’m hoping with OpemRGB I can get it working  with games.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 27, 2022)

I have found that a little green in the blue helps cut the harshness a bit. And helps with calming too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Cant stand red it just makes me,angry. I like nice calming blue . I’m hoping with OpemRGB I can get it working  with games.


That is a very personal thing. Easy to understand. Everyone is different. For me, red and green are very calming.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would have gone with red or white. Blue hurts my eyes if it's too strong. But your setup looks cool!


I've noticed the same - Blue LED's look great, but hurt eyes really quickly if used as room lighting
It's where the whole blue light dilemma came from, something about LED's just doesnt make blue painlessly

I tend to use a 'sunset gold' as it's super easy to tune out as background lighting


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I've noticed the same - Blue LED's look great, but hurt eyes really quickly if used as room lighting
> It's where the whole blue light dilemma came from, something about LED's just doesnt make blue painlessly
> 
> I tend to use a 'sunset gold' as it's super easy to tune out as background lighting


It's more that blue light is not a part of the spectrum we are naturally exposed to in much quantity.  Thus, it's somewhat hard to look at for many people.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It's more that blue light is not a part of the spectrum we are naturally exposed to in much quantity.  Thus, it's somewhat hard to look at for many people.


True true, we get sky and ocean but they dont exactly radiate it


----------



## SpittinFax (Jul 27, 2022)

End game CPU.







And the absolute beast of a machine it's going to power. Still need to acquire a bunch of components but I've done a lot of the soldering groundwork. Plus the power circuit is working great.

(For those wondering, it's an aussie Southern Cross Z80 computer and is based on the Talking Electronics TEC-1 computer)


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 27, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> End game CPU.
> 
> View attachment 256043
> 
> ...


Forgive me for being such a noob, but these kind of projects are a bit before my time...  how do you even interface with that thing?

All the same, seriously cool!


----------



## SpittinFax (Jul 27, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Forgive me for being such a noob, but these kind of projects are a bit before my time...  how do you even interface with that thing?
> 
> All the same, seriously cool!



I'm a 90's kid so it's before my time as well but it's a neat way of learning how basic computers work at the component level. These machines are operated in assembly language which is what the number pad and 7-segment displays are for. Haven't looked into it yet but there's ways of interfacing with it via serial and other means. I recall seeing one video where a guy figured out how to interface with a Z80 machine via CP/M which is crazy, but I have no idea how it works. That kind of stuff requires custom-designed PCBs.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 27, 2022)

A speedy ssd thats kinda big


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2022)

The uhh, loop cleaner arrived - wrong package
At least it had loop prep stuff to run to existing loops, ideally for 2-3 days and then flush

Distilled
add cleaner

5 seconds later...









I got just as concerned as you guys are right now, drained it, did a round two:

5 seconds after pump is on, before i even finished adding the distilled + cleaner combo (heavily HEAVILY diluted, mind you)





Yeah. My rad had weird shit in it. Temps are down 5-10C despite shit BEING GREEN AND CHUNKY


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The uhh, loop cleaner arrived - wrong package
> At least it had loop prep stuff to run to existing loops, ideally for 2-3 days and then flush
> 
> Distilled
> ...


Mussels, can I suggest replacing everything not clear in your system at this point?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 28, 2022)

Mussels, DO NOT run frog slime in your loop.  That's illegal.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jul 28, 2022)

During my yearly custom loop maintenance I decided to spruce up my setup a bit.
A) Fix bridging my distroplate with fittings to create a straight bridge instead of the prior ptrap I originally created with 2x90's and a half-round tube
B) Added EK Drain plug
C) GPU stand to avoid sagging
D) 3x Artic P12 Slim PST 120mm fans on bottom to clear my bottom motherboard connector cables
E) 2x 180 degree graphics card power adapters to more cleanly route the GPU power under the card
F) Additional USB3 connections because B550 didn't have enough rear i/o
G) Added hot side temp sensor to custom loop


----------



## Dirt Chip (Jul 28, 2022)

Logitech MX master 3 replacing MX518 (the old 2010's version)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2022)

These thumbnails show it all:


1. Loop with cleaner
2. Loop after 1 flush
3. Loop after 2nd flush (including blowing air in via mouth to get shit out of bottom res)





I did NOT remove or clean the filter in any way - this cleaner stuff genuinely does work amazingly
The small bits of crud i could see on the CPU fins are gone, and temps are down ~10C on the CPU now

--------------------------

Oh i've seen two methods for how people use the FTL 240 res/pump mounts in my case and now i get it


1. Literally drill two holes in the mounting plates, screw in where vertical GPU would go




2. As intended:






Considering the issues i've been having with my pump block/res combo, this seems like a visually pleasing alternative that solves the mounting issues - and especially with the horizontal method should work in just about any case


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The uhh, loop cleaner arrived - wrong package
> At least it had loop prep stuff to run to existing loops, ideally for 2-3 days and then flush
> 
> Distilled
> ...


This is a good sign! The cleaner is doing a decent job. I few more flushes and you should be golden!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 28, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> LED stripped my desk.
> View attachment 255942


i led stripped my living room ... to the point that my 2m (2.1w/m~)  Yeelight is the only light i have, and on warm/cold white it's way more than enough to be a usable day to day light (ofc full RGB capable )

AYE! new flip cover for my Realme Pad


Fractal Design Aspect 14 RGB x3 for replacing my 3 Corsair ML120 White in the the front and 2 Arctic P14 (white/transparent no led) for replacing 2 Corsair AF140 on the top, hence the no led. (which started to make clicking noise sometime )


now this is interesting ... getting a second sleeved extension would have cost me more than that

yet, i scratch my head
what's the point of having a 3pin RGB adapter if the adapter itself does not adapt itself (oh, wow, it turned out nicer) to the cable of the lighting element?

ah, no need for headhache... i did not buy it for the RGB but for...
THAT!


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 28, 2022)

Purchased wireless keebs for 3 connection ability


----------



## sam_86314 (Jul 29, 2022)

The replacement display assembly for my $20 MacBook arrived.






Fired up iFixit, and got to work. Replacing the screen wasn't too difficult. There are lots of tiny connectors to deal with, and several different sizes of screws, but I got there in the end.













It's not in perfect condition, but that's why it was only $49. Plus, it matches the laptop with all of the scratches. And it works perfectly.

In fact, my keyboard backlight randomly started working in Windows (it's always worked in macOS) after doing this, so that's neat.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2022)

anfazi54 said:


> Purchased wireless keebs for 3 connection ability


Wired kebabs have faster munch times


----------



## erocker (Jul 29, 2022)

A while back I posted about some cheap headphones that sound great. I couldn't stand the cheap rubbery cable, so I did something about it by purchasing things that in sum cost more than the headphones. All this crap I bought right off of Amazon. 

Koss KPH30i




Yoink!




MMCX Female sockets with wires preinstalled.




YAXI PortaPro earpads. I love their pads for many headphones.




and done. Some Sharpie to cover up the messy epoxy job to keep the connectors in. They needed just a little work with the Dremmel too.






I think the pads make them sound even better.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2022)

erocker said:


> A while back I posted about some cheap headphones that sound great. I couldn't stand the cheap rubbery cable, so I did something about it by purchasing things that in sum cost more than the headphones. All this crap I bought right off of Amazon.
> 
> Koss KPH30i
> View attachment 256235
> ...


oohhhh i dig that  just awesome ahah


----------



## Calmmo (Jul 29, 2022)

Buch of (small) stuff came in today!



BT for an old pc / minijack / some game / beach speaker / capture card


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 29, 2022)

It arrived!!!!!!!!!!!   





Not sure why they include a mini ruler?? 









Had a couple issues installing it, a long card that's for sure... so much so it literally blocked the system fan header no.4 on my MSI Z590 Unify board, also the 1st DP output ( closest to the back panel ) produced a flicker on the screen upon 1st boot. Some quick basic hardware diagnostics ended up concluding that using the 2nd one along diminished this problem. It seems the PC case is cutting it too fine with clearance for the DP cable to be plugged in properly without interruption to the signal. For a moment there, I was thinking is this a faulty card when new? but alas my anxiety was contained in good time! 

Now I'll have to look into getting one of those physical support brackets to prevent long term disruption of the PCIe x16 slot from bending or just getting plain warped from the sheer size of the card.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2022)

Edit: Ahah! It's my LED lighting (roof strips, cant replace/modify) causing photos to be grainy. Finally realized when the sun goes down, photos go to shit.




Had to buy a T5 torx for new housemates laptop
$9 for a so-called phone repair kit with all the small sizes i need

I got to Hammerbarn too late for the snag with dead horse, went to aisle 300, left at the fake grass and right before the flamingo:



$





It uhhh...

Yeah, thanks dell. Bought late 2020, thermal paste already trashed.

Could not handle 720p twitch or youtube without stuttering







I did my magic









4K youtube + 1080p twitch and she's at 60C with the fan off

*shrug* guess it's all good then (Used some EK paste that came with my 3090s block)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 29, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Now I'll have to look into getting one of those physical support brackets to prevent long term disruption of the PCIe x16 slot from bending or just getting plain warped from the sheer size of the card.


i am thinking the same  in fact the size does not really matter but the weight ... dang that Asus is 32cm long like my Red Devil but weight 459gr (1261gr vs 1720gr) more  for you, it's almost mandatory


----------



## SpittinFax (Jul 29, 2022)

TI-84 Plus calculator for US$9 shipped. The seller sold it as "not working" but a fresh set of batteries and some button mashing brought it to life. Easier fix than I expected!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 29, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Not sure why they include a mini ruler??





AlwaysHope said:


> Had a couple issues installing it, a long card that's for sure... so much so it literally blocked the system fan header no.4 on my MSI Z590 Unify board, also the 1st DP output ( closest to the back panel ) produced a flicker on the screen upon 1st boot. Some quick basic hardware diagnostics ended up concluding that using the 2nd one along diminished this problem. It seems the PC case is cutting it too fine with clearance for the DP cable to be plugged in properly without interruption to the signal. For a moment there, I was thinking is this a faulty card when


Maybe they should have included a bigger ruler?


----------



## oobymach (Jul 29, 2022)

Another half price deal, this time a monitor. Open box but everything inside was still wrapped like new, all the stickers holding the plastic were intact. Click to enlarge.



Also got two 4pin fan splitters as the FM2 pc only has 2 fan plugs on the mobo.



The ghetto homemade one it's replacing.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 29, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Another half price deal, this time a monitor.


Just that year 2005 bezel though....


----------



## QuietBob (Jul 29, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Not sure why they include a mini ruler??


For the little dictator in you


----------



## A Computer Guy (Jul 30, 2022)

A few months ago I had a pair of slim fans from a 5 pack I ordered on amazon.  Put it in my NR200 to prevent vibration from standard 120mm fan mount falling against heatsink because the NR200 top fan mounts don't use screws and eventually gravity and case vibration cause them to loosen up and droop down.  The cavity between the top cover and the top case grill is small so I used a zip tie fragment to create a stopper.  This way the zip tie doesn't create a divot in the top case grill.


----------



## oobymach (Jul 30, 2022)

Another day another order.


----------



## The red spirit (Jul 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Edit: Ahah! It's my LED lighting (roof strips, cant replace/modify) causing photos to be grainy. Finally realized when the sun goes down, photos go to shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cute. I bought refurbished Fujitsu U747 and checked paste. CPU has some rubbery powder and GPU got literally nothing. Also fan was basically blocked by dust, so it spun a lot slower than it should have. And the cherry on top was that stock it came with 2x4GB RAM, but refurb came with single stick of 16GB.



P4-630 said:


> Just that year 2005 bezel though....


lol, when I bought my own monitor, I actually wanted something that looks more rugged and is made from saint Thinkpadium. That was 2019.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2022)

I have added 2x 2TB Samsung 980 Pro Heatsink nvme in my PC 
Also bought a new 2.1 sound system, Logitech Z623 85£ on prime days


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 30, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Let us know how you get on with that I've never had any luck with cash back deals ever so now I just avoid them like the plague they are








Not had the money transferred to my account yet though. They might be quick on the approvals but slow sending out the cash. In any case £370 for a card that is close to a 3070Ti _when it works_


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 30, 2022)

The Laptop I'd wanted to go with the pair of Creative Pebble v2 speakers I'd gotten for my gaming fix while I'm overseas has arrived. It's not the latest, and it's far from the greatest, but I'm quite happy with it. Decided to bite the bullet and upgrade OS to Windows 11 while I'm at it.  Oh yeah, it's a Lenovo Legion 5 Pro:
AMD R7 5800H
2x 8GB DDR4 3200MHz
RTX 3070 (140W TGP)
2560x1600 WQXGA screen with Gsync (I think, the Gsync part that is)

Ticks all the right boxes for me, I was originally looking at an all AMD laptop, but the price was too high. Regardless, this lappy would gimme a chance to try out DLSS and see what the hoopla's all about. I'll be back with a couple of pics, another winning point for me is, no RGB Like the Legion 7! I find myself preferring a more subtle looking lappy without all the bling bling. Guess my age is rearing its ugly head....


----------



## Courier 6 (Jul 31, 2022)

Do washing machine parts count as tech? at least it has a microcontroler on it



			https://app.cpplacaseletronicas.com.br/assets/images/produtos/3620135/cp-3620135_site.jpg?
		

and an actuator too


----------



## GamerGuy (Jul 31, 2022)

Below is a pic of the Legion 5 Pro, pairing it with my KBParadise V60 Mini and I like it, but still leaning toward a wireless KB + mouse combo for less cable clutter.


----------



## xu^ (Jul 31, 2022)

Not exactly a "tech" purcahse but changed my desks today, so trying to get it how i want it, is slow going


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Aug 1, 2022)

Got a new desk to build (The traditional 2x Ikea Alex plus a length of kitchen worktop) and couldn't find my electric screwdriver, so picked this up from the local branch of Lidl.
Torque head, offset head, right-angle head & "electric scissors". The surprise is that there is no charger in the box, just a USB-C cable!


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> Got a new desk to build (The traditional 2x Ikea Alex plus a length of kitchen worktop) and couldn't find my electric screwdriver, so picked this up from the local branch of Lidl.
> Torque head, offset head, right-angle head & "electric scissors". The surprise is that there is no charger in the box, just a USB-C cable!


the new 'usb c everything' trend is actually great in situations like this

yeah theres some shenanigans with fussy devices, but being able to slow charge anything from a nintendo switch to your drilldo, is great



Seems like i got some new coolant coming so i'm considering things I can do to spruce up the build - better angled fittings, etc


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 1, 2022)

My six year old Netgear R7800 died, so I had to get something ASAP. Picked something Merlin compatible, without spending a fortune. Far from the best thing out there, but I figured I'd wait for a WiFi 7 router before splashing out big money, as they should have significantly better hardware overall.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 1, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> My six year old Netgear R7800 died, so I had to get something ASAP. Picked something Merlin compatible, without spending a fortune. Far from the best thing out there, but I figured I'd wait for a WiFi 7 router before splashing out big money, as they should have significantly better hardware overall.



How did it die? I got a Netgear R7000 from Goodwill that would not even boot; a little work with TFTP and it's been fine ever since.
How do I upload firmware to my NETGEAR router using a TFTP client on Microsoft Windows? | Answer | NETGEAR Support
and I keep changing its firmware.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 2, 2022)

It started having issues


Shrek said:


> How did it die? I got a Netgear R7000 from Goodwill that would not even boot; a little work with TFTP and it's been fine ever since.
> How do I upload firmware to my NETGEAR router using a TFTP client on Microsoft Windows? | Answer | NETGEAR Support
> and I keep changing its firmware.


It started having weird DHCP server issues, as in, the router was on, but wouldn't issue IP addresses. A reboot would normally fix that, but then one day that no longer worked. Did a hard factory reset, updated to firmware (using Voxel) and it worked for a little while and then it started all over again with the DHCP server not issuing IP address. Rebooted it and that was it, couldn't access it any more. Hard reset didn't help. No idea what went wrong. It's been rock solid for six years otherwise.
Also, TFTP is disabled by default on more recent Netgear hardware and there's no user accessible option to turn it on.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 2, 2022)

The show must go on:
Got the Samsung UA43AU9070 4K smart TV (VRR, ALLM, 120 Hz at 1080p and 60 Hz at 4K) on June).




And got the 2060 Super upgraded to the Zotac RTX 3070 Twin Edge yesterday. 




The OC variant was costing 2500 INR more than the non OC variant and I decided to save that money since there is literally no difference among the two except for a 30 MHz OC on the core. Got lucky on the memory side as well with Samsung GDDR6 this time (+1400 MHz easy OC on the memory).


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2022)

Looks like i may have some alphacool glow in the dark coolant coming thanks to a rep here on TPU
I'll likely splurge on some of those upgrades i've been tempted about, like a pump mount/res combo


Ironically enough it looks like my current-giving-me-issues pumpblock and res are actually alphacool.... with missing parts. Explains that.
Theres some circular plate with holes in it (preventing bubbles?) and a vertical little pipe that I'm missing

(I got three of them in a second hand bundle, with no instructions as to what parts went with which res - and then one res broke anyway - taking some of these parts with it, when it snapped)

Looking at the newer version i cant imagine that'd be helpful trying to drain the loop (Is it meant for intake only?), but you can see the parts i mean:


----------



## SpittinFax (Aug 2, 2022)

Finally got my hands on a Raspberry Pi Pico, actually a couple of them for US$4 each. The amount of stuff you can do with such a tiny device is outrageous. The datasheet documentation for it is 634 pages long. Right now I'm using a Microsoft BASIC compatible interpreter called PicoMite and writing code on it directly through a terminal emulator which is really cool.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Aug 2, 2022)

Would my second electric car be a "Tech Purchase"? (The first one is on lease, and will go back when this arrives)
Just pre-ordered the MG4 (MG Mulan in China). Mine will be blue though.


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2022)

Unplanned upgrades inbound, i've got a 12600k,  Lian Li PC-TU150A and a ROG strix B660I gaming itx board coming.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 2, 2022)

Since I couldn't take advantage of the free offer (too far to drive)
Free 256GB SSD | New Customer Exclusive | Micro Center
I got one on ebay for $25


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2022)

WonkoTheSaneUK said:


> Would my second electric car be a "Tech Purchase"? (The first one is on lease, and will go back when this arrives)
> Just pre-ordered the MG4 (MG Mulan in China). Mine will be blue though.



WHere's the MG wood work?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 2, 2022)

gosh darn it! 

my "oldie" modem/router Wifi section gone "poof" (cable thompson 2011) i could be tempted to see if the Cisco EPC3925 work (2012 for that one but since i found it in a dump ... better not  )

ok ... oh 15chf


awwww so cute, wait ... that's not the point! still... cute  ahhhh still not the point... IT WORKS that's the point (and it can work as a wireless router, access point or range extender )



interesting app... (well more convenient than opening a web interface to configure it)



"it just works" and .... awwwww, oh, so cute!


----------



## Leiesoldat (Aug 2, 2022)

Planning for the end game water cooling setup. Little bit of background here.

One of the projects I worked on early in my career as a mechanical engineer involved the ASME B31.3 Process Piping specification code. The fittings required for that project came from the company Swagelok which is considered the gold standard, but also comes with a hefty price tag. I was always fascinated by the level of detail in the product lineup and the reputation of having very little to no leaks even when using helium in the leak tests (the pipe is literally crushed with two kinds of ferrules inside the fitting and can withstand up to 5800 psig [400 bar] of pressure). The G1/4 threading in electronic consumer water cooling equipment is referred to as the ISO/BSP Parallel Thread 1/4" specification.

Two different orders here from Swagelok and Aquacomputer. Everything from Swagelok is in 316 stainless steel (304L SS is used when welding is required because 304 is easier to weld than 316). I ordered two different types of washers: one with the Buna inner ring, and the other with the fluorocarbon FKM inner ring. There is not a noticeable difference from what I can tell at least in regards to consumer electronics usage. Aquacomputer was the only company I found that offered extensions that had a thread depth greater than 10 mm. The thread on the fittings coupled with a gasket were around 12 mm in length which was longer than any of the components in the computer (shipping is almost as much as the order but I couldn't find the extensions state side).

Aquacomputer also has the fill port bracket for their LEAKSHIELD component as I am starting to tire of having to manually fill the reservoir, run the pump, and refill the reservoir routine when draining and refilling from a component change or cycling out the coolant.

Eventually I'll get the stainless steel tubing for this, but the pricing on that from McMaster-Carr is around 200 USD for 2m and the bending tool for 10mm tube is roughly 250 USD.

Price for two straight fittings and two washers was 47 USD.


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2022)

khemist said:


> Unplanned upgrades inbound, i've got a 12600k,  Lian Li PC-TU150A and a ROG strix B660I gaming itx board coming.



Nice love the look of the XPG (A-Data) RAM and nice choice of cooler I got an identical Noctua right now cooling my i7-11700K.

I am not sure if I got a hardware addiction since this is the third RX 6800XT card since January 2021 I am owning (1. card was MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X Trio & 2. AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT Reference).

The Powercolor Radeon RX 6800 XT Red Devil got this delievered for £533/649USD which I think is a good price for a card that's 1 year old and new price is between £746-760/908-927USD







Spoiler: RX 6800 XT back









lol damn it typo in the british pound lol


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 2, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice love the look of the XPG (A-Data) RAM and nice choice of cooler I got an identical Noctua right now cooling my i7-11700K.
> 
> I am not sure if I got a hardware addiction since this is the third RX 6800XT card since January 2021 I am owning (1. card was MSI Radeon RX 6800 XT Gaming X Trio & 2. AMD Radeon RX 6800 XT Reference).
> 
> ...


nice find, well if i did not order it a day when there was a special promotion, my RX 6700 XT of the same model and brand would have had the same cost: 650.90chf and she's back at that price the RX 6800 XT is ~800chf


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 2, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> nice find, well if i did not order it a day where there was a special promotion, my RX 6700 XT of the same model and brand would have had the same cost: 650.90chf and she's back at that price the RX 6800 XT is ~800chf



Nice, well this is my first PowerColor since the ATi days if I remember correct been a Sapphire fan for ages now but their Nitro card was too expensive new and is not for sale use often only seen one in like 2 years it's crazy.

There is a Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT Toxic for sale for like £764/931USD in my city but the sell doesn't response to text, messages and so on so I left it and got this one instead hope I don't regret it since I love the RX 6800 XT cards with the great performance to power usage


----------



## khemist (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 2, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Nice, well this is my first PowerColor since the ATi days if I remember correct been a Sapphire fan for ages now but their Nitro card was too expensive new and is not for sale use often only seen one in like 2 years it's crazy.
> 
> There is a Sapphire Radeon RX 6900 XT Toxic for sale for like £764/931USD in my city but the sell doesn't response to text, messages and so on so I left it and got this one instead hope I don't regret it since I love the RX 6800 XT cards with the great performance to power usage


well after a few weeks with my Red Devil card i can safely say that, this is the best AIB custom card series, she still has inherent RX 6XXX issues, mem OC is not really useful nor is core OC (not that i would need it given her performance @1620p60) or RTRT performances (which are still impressive nonetheless) but she's astonishingly silent, cool and the heatsink/shroud backplate including the lighting are really good

hilarious the etailer where i bought it, has the RX 6900 XT from them listed, the standard Red Devil 2199chf and not in stock, the Red Devil Ultimate (iirc higher factory OC than the standard package, although being 6900 XT, they  both still clock lower than the 6700 XT ) is 959.90chf and in stock  (RX 6950 XT 1619.90chf )

hehehe the RX 6700 XT is out of stock now, i jumped on the offer at the right time 


(i still have some Sapphire card in my collection, at least one X800 GT and one HD3650, among my favorite brand alongside XpertVision, Hercules and HIS back in the days  )


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2022)

I have a semi-offer for a sponsored loop, but I'd need to come up with a parts list in advance

This will be one interesting Wishlist (That I don't want to ask for too much, and get denied)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> It started having issues
> 
> It started having weird DHCP server issues, as in, the router was on, but wouldn't issue IP addresses. A reboot would normally fix that, but then one day that no longer worked. Did a hard factory reset, updated to firmware (using Voxel) and it worked for a little while and then it started all over again with the DHCP server not issuing IP address. Rebooted it and that was it, couldn't access it any more. Hard reset didn't help. No idea what went wrong. It's been rock solid for six years otherwise.
> Also, TFTP is disabled by default on more recent Netgear hardware and there's no user accessible option to turn it on.


It might have been overheating. If you hadn't replaced it I would suggest opening it up and attaching heatsinks to all the ICs.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 3, 2022)

Ended up splashing out on a new screen, as my old Asus was starting to have ghosting issues again and it's long past its warranty. Third panel in that one, as the first one ended up with dust behind it when they swapped out the failed internal power board and the second one started having ghosting issues after less than two months.

Multiple firsts here for me. First high refresh rate, first HDR, first HDMI 2.1 and first USB-C display. Fingers crossed that this one will last at least as long as the previous one, minus the problems.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Ended up splashing out on a new screen, as my old Asus was starting to have ghosting issues again and it's long past its warranty. Third panel in that one, as the first one ended up with dust behind it when they swapped out the failed internal power board and the second one started having ghosting issues after less than two months.
> 
> Multiple firsts here for me. First high refresh rate, first HDR, first HDMI 2.1 and first USB-C display. Fingers crossed that this one will last at least as long as the previous one, minus the problems.
> 
> ...



Now you only need a new GPU to make use of high fps gaming @ 4K.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Now you only need a new GPU to make use of high fps gaming @ 4K.


Yeah, that might happen when the new stuff comes out. I can still do around 100 fps in the games I play, so...
It's a long term investment, as monitors tend to be.
Couldn't afford anything better, but it was cheaper than some "worse" displays.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 3, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, that might happen when the new stuff comes out. I can still do around 100 fps in the games I play, so...
> It's a long term investment, as monitors tend to be.
> Couldn't afford anything better, but it was cheaper than some "worse" displays.


Looks good on paper. 32" models still come with silly size tax. M32U costs as much as 55" OLED locally.


----------



## Ufasas (Aug 3, 2022)

lenovo legion 5p 15.6", 4800h r7, 16gb, rtx 2060 6gb, 256 ssd, 144hz IPS, hope this laptop will not melt in 6 months lol


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2022)

Ufasas said:


> hope this laptop will not melt in 6 months lol


Maybe 4 months  
It's still a thin notebook...


----------



## Ufasas (Aug 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Maybe 4 months
> It's still a thin notebook...


this is my 3rd this year, can you imagine... planned obsoletion is fricken faster in 2020-2022...

Also replaced 144hz benQ (lasted 7 years straight for me) to msi 240hz (gues this will last 10-20+ years haha), not much of an improvement, but i finally eliminated ghosting of models with benQ 144hz monitor in fast FPS, can't see blur, i think, plus it's more slick, and has hdmi 2.0  lol


----------



## khemist (Aug 3, 2022)

Got everything i need to get new build done now, only thing i've not upgraded is the GPU (3080 TUF) and psu (SF750).


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2022)

khemist said:


> Got everything i need to get new build done now, only thing i've not upgraded is the GPU (3080 TUF) and psu (SF750).



Nice case but not much airflow...


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Ended up splashing out on a new screen, as my old Asus was starting to have ghosting issues again and it's long past its warranty. Third panel in that one, as the first one ended up with dust behind it when they swapped out the failed internal power board and the second one started having ghosting issues after less than two months.
> 
> Multiple firsts here for me. First high refresh rate, first HDR, first HDMI 2.1 and first USB-C display. Fingers crossed that this one will last at least as long as the previous one, minus the problems.
> 
> ...



up to 0.5ms ?, don't they mean down ?.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 3, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Looks good on paper. 32" models still come with silly size tax. M32U costs as much as 55" OLED locally.


This thing was about $580 after a small discount. The M28U and M32U costs around $666 here, but they're only HDR400. The M32UC is $835.
Sure this thing doesn't have any kind of FALD, but it's still better specced as I said, than a lot of the other options available locally.
Acer has a 28-inch model that's been out for a bit over a year now, similar to the M28U, that goes for $566, and that's pretty much the starting price for all 4K, high refresh rate monitors, but in that price range they are HDR400 and 144 Hz. BenQ has a model with local dimming of some kind, but that goes for $966, yet it's only $799 in the US.
LG wants $766 for their equivalent model and Asus starts at $600, but considering the issues I've had with my previous monitor, I'm not going with them again.
I bet something better will be out next week, knowing my luck.

At least the "VirtualLink" USB-C port works fine in DP Alt-mode.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> This thing was about $580 after a small discount. The M28U and M32U costs around $666 here, but they're only HDR400. The M32UC is $835.
> Sure this thing doesn't have any kind of FALD, but it's still better specced as I said, than a lot of the other options available locally.
> Acer has a 28-inch model that's been out for a bit over a year now, similar to the M28U, that goes for $566, and that's pretty much the starting price for all 4K, high refresh rate monitors, but in that price range they are HDR400 and 144 Hz. BenQ has a model with local dimming of some kind, but that goes for $966, yet it's only $799 in the US.
> LG wants $766 for their equivalent model and Asus starts at $600, but considering the issues I've had with my previous monitor, I'm not going with them again.
> ...



Looks like the one you got to has a external brick too which i like.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 3, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Looks like the one you got to has a external brick too which i like.


Well, so did my Asus, yet the internal power board failed...

It's insanely bright compared to my old Asus, I just set it to 25% brightness... 
Full brightness in HDR mode makes my eyes water.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 3, 2022)

Liked the XM4 earbuds so much picked up the XM5 over ears they didn't disappoint.


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2022)

New HDD, for something like €120. I had a plan to spend more than that on smaller HDDs, so the sale came in handy.






Also this:





The idea is to replace the 2 x WD Blues (from 2013 and 2014,) with the 2TB Toshiba P300, and put the stuff on the Toshiba on the Seagate. I'll still have the WD Blues connected (hence the controller card), as I really should go through them. Many triple backups on them...

The copying will take awhile.






oxrufiioxo said:


> Liked the XM4 earbuds so much picked up the XM5 over ears they didn't disappoint.



I got the XM3 over ears with a phone a while back and they are heavenly.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 3, 2022)

Frick said:


> The copying will take awhile.
> View attachment 256863
> 
> 
> ...


You got a parent folder?


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> You got a parent folder?



Literally yes. They're not great at backups.


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2022)

Frick said:


> New HDD, for something like €120. I had a plan to spend more than that on smaller HDDs, so the sale came in handy.
> 
> View attachment 256861
> 
> ...


That speed would kill me, is there a reason its so slow at copying??  Is it the adaptor card as that should be way faster!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 3, 2022)

phill said:


> That speed would kill me, is there a reason its so slow at copying??  Is it the adaptor card as that should be way faster!!


i was also wondering that
copying my 2 Toshiba DT01ACA100 (931gb each) to a Seagtate Baracudda 2tb took less than 20hrs using an IcyBox IB-AC705-6G, iirc the min speed i had was in the range of his speed but the peak range was at least 2.5x

the low speed happened when it copied my Skyrim data folder   and thats 124gb 92406 files 8039 folders


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> i was also wondering that
> copying my 2 Toshiba DT01ACA100 (931gb each) to a Seagtate Baracudda 2tb took less than 20hrs using an IcyBox IB-AC705-6G, iirc the min speed i had was in the range of his speed but the peak range was at least 2.5x
> 
> the low speed happened when it copied my Skyrim data folder  and thats 124gb 92406 files 8039 folders


I did wonder as some of the drives I have here, copy at least 100MB/sec, the 8TB and 16TB drives are north of 200MB to 260MB/sec which for a hard drive, colour me impressed   Obviously smaller files and such slow down but get a bigger file, they will hold the sustained rate pretty darn well    Now if I could just get it to work properly over the network and use my full 10Gb connection I'd very much be a happy man


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 3, 2022)

A bunch of nice stuff you guys!

I've ordered a bunch of stuff, some are related to my laptop, others are for my chair s - Secretlab Omega, Xiaomi chair (rollerblade wheels so I can zip around faster  ). Will post pics as and when I get 'em.


----------



## khemist (Aug 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Nice case but not much airflow...


You are right, GPU is having a hard time, might have to get another case.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 3, 2022)

phill said:


> I did wonder as some of the drives I have here, copy at least 100MB/sec, the 8TB and 16TB drives are north of 200MB to 260MB/sec which for a hard drive, colour me impressed  Obviously smaller files and such slow down but get a bigger file, they will hold the sustained rate pretty darn well  Now if I could just get it to work properly over the network and use my full 10Gb connection I'd very much be a happy man


i did a retest of the IcyBox, it can reach 100MB/s+ but my Toshiba drives are littered with small files  oh well ... i should have zipped the whole drives ... ah, nope bad idea


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2022)

Well as it was that time I have become a year older and not even close to being any wiser, I decided, I needed a change and thought you know what, I should try a small build rather than all these giant cases and such..  So, welcome to my next build....



I also bought the girls the same case as well as I've got a build each for them too 

So I've 3 Ryzen systems to build and a slightly older Z170 build with a 8086k in...  I'm looking forward to it mostly because Isabelle is going to be doing the build her build and Sophia's case, I might get her to do some of that too... Reason I'm looking forward to it even more so, is that I've not been able to see Isabelle for over 4 months now due to my broken leg and well you can imagine the rest..  So, hoping to get a few pictures taken with the girls building their rigs together and seeing what I can come up with for them as well  

I think the Pop Air case might have a bit more space than the O11 Air Mini, so I'll have to work out what GPU to put into them all.  I was toying with the RX480s I have, they won't really need the power as such, Isabelle like Minecraft and Roblox, so I think it should be fine..  Sophia is only 3 so I've not really got her playing games unless playing games mean smacking the keys and screaming, we might just have to wing that build for now...
I've got my mate to send me over a few GPUs from the US, so I'm expecting a bit of a bill there with customs charges but it'll be well worth it    Hope to see you all in the craziness that is my project log 



GreiverBlade said:


> i did a retest of the IcyBox, it can reach 100MB/s+ but my Toshiba drives are littered with small files  oh well ... i should have zipped the whole drives ... ah, nope bad idea


Small files are the worst... 
I had a download for my mate for a emulator and that was 16TB....  There's literally 3 million files in the whole directory... I don't know why it took over 2 months to download but eventually it finished and was fine but man then another 4 days doing a copy over to some external drives so we had a backup...  Thank god for the little micro PC I have as I'd have been burning electric like crazy with the other rig on with it just copying...


----------



## khemist (Aug 3, 2022)

I was just looking at the fractal case, not sure what to go for now. It will look daft if i get a mid sized case with the itx board in it but i'm not interested in showing off the insides so i just might.


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2022)

khemist said:


> I was just looking at the fractal case, not sure what to go for now. It will look daft if i get a mid sized case with the itx board in it but i'm not interested in showing off the insides so i just might.


I'd been looking about for a fair few cases, my problem was I have 280mm AIO's but none of the smaller cases fitted them, they where all 240mm lol!!  Frustrating...  

I think there's a few Fractal cases that are ITX or MATX but I've no boards that small so I've never looked into them sadly    Always have been tempted with a Crosshair Impact that Asus do, I think that's a MATX???  I never get the motherboard sizes right


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2022)

khemist said:


> You are right, GPU is having a hard time, might have to get another case.


Or just take the side of your case off. Open air cases are very effective at cooling. Just a thought.


----------



## khemist (Aug 4, 2022)

phill said:


> I'd been looking about for a fair few cases, my problem was I have 280mm AIO's but none of the smaller cases fitted them, they where all 240mm lol!!  Frustrating...
> 
> I think there's a few Fractal cases that are ITX or MATX but I've no boards that small so I've never looked into them sadly    Always have been tempted with a Crosshair Impact that Asus do, I think that's a MATX???  I never get the motherboard sizes right



I've gone for a pop mini non windowed.



lexluthermiester said:


> Or just take the side of your case off. Open air cases are very effective at cooling. Just a thought.



Not great with side off either, undervolting the gpu helped, should be sorted when i get the fractal case tomorrow.


----------



## Frick (Aug 4, 2022)

phill said:


> That speed would kill me, is there a reason its so slow at copying??  Is it the adaptor card as that should be way faster!!



Both being external drives hooked up to an ancient USB non powered hub (both drives are 12V so no power over USB) is my best guess. Even the big files are slow... The seagate drive isn't a speed demon either. Only 380GB to go.


----------



## PerfectWave (Aug 4, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> This thing was about $580 after a small discount. The M28U and M32U costs around $666 here, but they're only HDR400. The M32UC is $835.
> Sure this thing doesn't have any kind of FALD, but it's still better specced as I said, than a lot of the other options available locally.
> Acer has a 28-inch model that's been out for a bit over a year now, similar to the M28U, that goes for $566, and that's pretty much the starting price for all 4K, high refresh rate monitors, but in that price range they are HDR400 and 144 Hz. BenQ has a model with local dimming of some kind, but that goes for $966, yet it's only $799 in the US.
> LG wants $766 for their equivalent model and Asus starts at $600, but considering the issues I've had with my previous monitor, I'm not going with them again.
> ...


is it native 10bit color monitor or 8+2 bpc?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2022)

khemist said:


> Not great with side off either, undervolting the gpu helped, should be sorted when i get the fractal case tomorrow.


If you don't see an improvement with the case side panel off then you have another problem. As you suggested, voltage might be the issue.


----------



## QuietBob (Aug 4, 2022)

phill said:


> So, hoping to get a few pictures taken with the girls building their rigs together and seeing what I can come up with for them as well


Those hand drawn pictures in the back that your girls created are super cute 
It's great that you're getting them interested in tech, too!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 4, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> is it native 10bit color monitor or 8+2 bpc?


8+2 for sure.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Now you only need a new GPU to make use of high fps gaming @ 4K.


TBH, anything with DLSS has a good shot at it
you can use the scaling features of nvidia cards too, so it outputs in 4k but renders in 1080p (looks a lot better than 1080p upscaled by the monitor)


Yes of course he needs a 3090Ti

Those speeds scream shared USB 2.0 hub, even my ivy bridge system SFF manages 40MB/s on USB 2.0


Alphacools radiators make my EK ones look terrible
2 G1/4 vs 5? (two on each side, + drain port)

Top mounted rad? Lucky you, you can use the up facing fittings as a fill port... front mounted? drain ports.
(or the actual drain/fill port, if its facing the right way)

Just... the idea of filling from the top rad would simplify so much BS, or cracking that fitting to help drain faster

Hell the amount of times i've had to blow air in to get liquid out, and doing both from the bottom of the front rad...


----------



## khemist (Aug 5, 2022)

I've ordered the silent version of the fractal pop mini case by mistake, that wont be helping temps much.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 5, 2022)

khemist said:


> I've ordered the silent version of the fractal pop mini case by mistake, that wont be helping temps much.


 Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## khemist (Aug 5, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Hope you get it sorted soon.


I will try it out anyway and see how it is.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 5, 2022)

khemist said:


> I will try it out anyway and see how it is.


Not many openings for air intake though...


----------



## khemist (Aug 5, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Not many openings for air intake though...
> 
> View attachment 257058



Wont be the best but they had a similar design on the r6 and it wasn't terrible, can't resist trying it out anyway.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 5, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Not many openings for air intake though...
> 
> View attachment 257058


Ew yeah, that's not looking good for cooling performance 
GL!


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 5, 2022)

Ooo! A package! 1.3kg worth with all the packing and worth the almost 2 month wait.

It's gonna take some till fitting since my room is a mess at the moment so it goes back in the box for now.

I was randomly window shoping online as to what is out and about with them high performing , air tower(/twin) , cpu coolers and so doubled down on a monoblock, because no rig of mine will have a ~1kg air cooler hanging off the motherboard(premium cpu air coolers not to be excluded down the road for my rigs, provided the setup allows a horizontal mounted motherboard with the air cooler towering upwards).


----------



## oobymach (Aug 5, 2022)

Got the pebbles and the 500gb ssd. Click to enlarge.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2022)

Am I drinking the Kool(ant)-aid?
Yes





Loop is going through one last flush before I do the hard work and manually clean the CPU and GPU blocks, before we find out if I mixed my drinks

What does it taste like?

Bluey.
Badum-tss. (The dog stuck in the toilet is Blueys sister Bingo, so this to me is even more hilarious than it used to be)


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 6, 2022)

I know it's not a tech related but a Official licened VW T1 Camper playmobil Edeka model about €30 in Edeka    

There is always something special about the old cars


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 6, 2022)

Bought the Galaxy A52s. The camera is much better than my previous mobile phone (A50). 




Also, my Logitech Z906 has died, rip. So for now I'll have to do with this Samsung HW-T420/XN soundbar.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Am I drinking the Kool(ant)-aid?
> Yes
> View attachment 257098
> 
> ...


Forgot to ask, what was that cleaner you used to flush your loop?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Forgot to ask, what was that cleaner you used to flush your loop?


Primochill, but the wrong stuff - was meant to be reboot, but it was loop prep instead
Following that i did a vinegar flush, hot water and soap fluhs, and a hard work flush




.

These photos are all after the various flushes, so it would have been pure filth prior to them


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Primochill, but the wrong stuff - was meant to be reboot, but it was loop prep instead
> Following that i did a vinegar flush, hot water and soap fluhs, and a hard work flush
> 
> 
> ...



Not really "What's your latest tech purchase?"...
Is it?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 6, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Not really "What's your latest tech purchase?"...
> Is it?


I bought all those cotton buds and cleaning pads for my tech....


----------



## PerfectWave (Aug 6, 2022)

how long does it take to clean it?


----------



## Valantar (Aug 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Primochill, but the wrong stuff - was meant to be reboot, but it was loop prep instead
> Following that i did a vinegar flush, hot water and soap fluhs, and a hard work flush
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta ask, what kind of fluid have you been running in there, and what kind of mix of metals is in your loop? My loops have always been pretty simple, but I've never even flushed a radiator very thoroughly, and have never seen anything even remotely close to that. And my fluid temps are consistently quite high under load.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Primochill, but the wrong stuff - was meant to be reboot, but it was loop prep instead
> Following that i did a vinegar flush, hot water and soap fluhs, and a hard work flush
> 
> 
> ...


Your working waaay to hard man...CLR them and you'll be done in 5 minutes. I kid you not.


----------



## khemist (Aug 6, 2022)

Got built into the Fractal pop mini silent, i wasn't aware that it didn't support sff psu's so i had to ditch my Corsair SF750 and break out my old Silverstone strider 850.

I'll be doing some gaming later on to test out the temps and will stick a pic up later.


----------



## Frick (Aug 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Primochill, but the wrong stuff - was meant to be reboot, but it was loop prep instead
> Following that i did a vinegar flush, hot water and soap fluhs, and a hard work flush
> 
> 
> ...



Reading on this forum is like endless reasons for not doing water cooling.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2022)

Valantar said:


> I gotta ask, what kind of fluid have you been running in there, and what kind of mix of metals is in your loop? My loops have always been pretty simple, but I've never even flushed a radiator very thoroughly, and have never seen anything even remotely close to that. And my fluid temps are consistently quite high under load.


I had mystic fog go bad and clog up, and then a second hand rad unleased the kraken with some leftover.... something, despite flushes before use.


I got unlucky with second hand hardware, and a bad coolant. Keep in mind that I've also had months of no issues, things went bad with the coolant initially, then bad when I added a second hand 240mm rad to survive summer temps of 43C ambients months later

Sadly, both those events have corroded the blocks, even if just cosmetically - had I known better methods for cleaning the loop initially, this could have been avoided or reduced.
Oh and google says CLR will damage plenty of things, its great for cleaning a rad alone, but eats at some types of plating


Edit: Having a res with 'dead spots' was a big part of my problem - it was designed for liquid entering from the bottom and the pump at the side, where I've got liquid entering from the top and leaving the bottom. Being new to custom water and being second hand missing some of the optional parts, I was unaware that could happen.

The center area of the block has three separate little zones, with a little wall between them. When the fluid gets high enough, they mix - but without liquid entering the sides, those little pockets collected residue and gunk and could never be cleaned by flushing alone. If Alphacool loves me enough, I'm considering asking for one of their helix shaped reservoirs with the UV lighting to really bling up this coolant


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 7, 2022)

2 of my buddies I game with regularly have now both got one. I caved…I’m already running the same size but the OLED is just “next level” I’m obviously not showing the price….should be here in a week or so using an international supplier(the only one who could actually get me one)


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> 2 of my buddies I game with regularly have now both got one. I caved…I’m already running the same size but the OLED is just “next level” I’m obviously not showing the price….should be here in a week or so using an international supplier(the only one who could actually get me one)
> View attachment 257220


HDR OLED is the best display upgrade I have ever had, hands down.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Oh and google says CLR will damage plenty of things, its great for cleaning a rad alone, but eats at some types of plating


Googles full of people that have never used it but try to act like they know something about it. CLR won't hurt your blocks. 
 It's made specifically to clean any kind of plated, chromed etc brass, copper, metals without damaging it. I've been using it on my blocks and rads for 16?, 17? years (I forget) with great success. Altho if you've used vinegar and or alcohol and scrubbed the finish...the grey staining probably won't come off. It isn't going to effect cooling either, it just wont come off.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 7, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> HDR OLED is the best display upgrade I have ever had, hands down.


I mean you can even see how good it is in just pictures from a phone…I’ll be keeping my current size and res which is my “final choice” so it Is just gonna be win win.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> 2 of my buddies I game with regularly have now both got one. I caved…I’m already running the same size but the OLED is just “next level” I’m obviously not showing the price….should be here in a week or so using an international supplier(the only one who could actually get me one)
> View attachment 257220


I'm not a fan of ultrawides at all for gaming, but OLED is OLED


----------



## SpittinFax (Aug 7, 2022)

WDC W65C02 development board from Mouser Electronics, these run about the US$65. It's an 8MHz 6502 computer with 32K SRAM and 128K flash ROM that can be programmed via USB, so there's no need for external ROM programmers.


----------



## khemist (Aug 7, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> HDR OLED is the best display upgrade I have ever had, hands down.


Me too, i've been playing BF1 since release 6 years ago and it looks better than ever.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Primochill, but the wrong stuff - was meant to be reboot, but it was loop prep instead
> Following that i did a vinegar flush, hot water and soap fluhs, and a hard work flush
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Tooth brush does pretty good to clean stuff.


----------



## Braegnok (Aug 7, 2022)

I pre-ordered the new EK Delta2 TEC block this morning. https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-delta2-tec-d-rgb-full-nickel

It's a bit expensive, but with all the updates vs the first gen TEC block,.. hopefully will show good results with 12900K.


----------



## oobymach (Aug 7, 2022)

Ordered a wireless trackpad. I'm surprised there aren't more manufacturers making these, I could only find this one and it took some digging.













						PERIPAD-704 - Wireless Touchpad with Large Tracking Surface and Multigesture Control
					

PERIPAD-704 wireless touchpad with a large tracking surface that supports multigesture control, and left and right button for extra convenience. The durable yet lightweight construction makes it perfrect for carrying around when traveling. The device comes with the Plug-and-Play feature...




					perixx.com


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2022)

Got a new chair mat @ 10 EURO from the Aldi.





New AEG Smart and silent vacuum cleaner,  195 EURO


----------



## freeagent (Aug 7, 2022)

I got a new security system for the house installed yesterday evening. The camera is awesome, 1080P, HDR, and you can see at night lol.. might have to get 2 more.. one for the back, and side of the house.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I got a new security system for the house installed yesterday evening. The camera is awesome, 1080P, HDR, and you can see at night lol.. might have to get 2 more.. one for the back, and side of the house.


Good to know, we are skipping your home for now....  

j/k


----------



## THE_EGG (Aug 7, 2022)

Bought a new chair last weekend - this counts as tech yeh? 

Saved about a third off the full price at my local HM dealer's warehouse clearance. 

I've been suffering from an open surgical wound since for close to a year after undergoing a Pilonidal Sinus Excision (don't Google that if you're eating). And I've been unable to sit upright since. 

I almost cried with joy when I tried this as I could sit for a solid 20-30min without pain. It's got this crazy suspension spring seat base.

I think the backrest is better on my old chair (Steelcase Leap v2) but considering I can't use it as I can't sit on it comfortably anymore, it doesn't matter for me.


----------



## oobymach (Aug 7, 2022)

Going to RMA my mobo and didn't want to have down time so I ordered this.









						MPG X570S EDGE MAX WIFI
					

MPG series motherboards offer colorful customization with Mystic Light and Ambient Link, tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Aluminum cover with Extended heatsink, M.2 Shield Frozr, Wi-Fi 6E, Gen4




					www.msi.com


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 8, 2022)

Working from home with a $500i budget for office equipment upgrade. I was using the 32QC but a curve of any kind is not conducive to an office environment. I like that it has PIP so I can work and do something else like surf TPU. I am hoping it is as good as I hope it is. This should allow my next GPU upgrade to make sense. I really also hope that it is not broken when it arrives. That is always my fear ordering monitors.


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 9, 2022)

Bought a 11700k and got two motherboards for free in a combo deal.  Upgrading my lab rig and benching tonight.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 9, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> View attachment 257368
> Working from home with a $500i budget for office equipment upgrade. I was using the 32QC but a curve of any kind is not conducive to an office environment. I like that it has PIP so I can work and do something else like surf TPU. I am hoping it is as good as I hope it is. This should allow my next GPU upgrade to make sense. I really also hope that it is not broken when it arrives. That is always my fear ordering monitors.



Funny enough I've been looking at the FV43U as well these past few weeks. As well as the Sony X85K. Just trying to decide whether it's worth it to jump to 4K and from 27 to 43 inch panel. Both with enough framerate and GSYNC, great P3 and Adobe coverage after calibration, but the fact they're VA gives me pause. 

I've got horrible luck when it comes to monitors so I feel your anxiety 100%, especially with the lack of real options in this segment and one of them being Gigglebyte. One of my friends has a flawless M27Q but I already had that horrid 3 month RMA nightmare with them earlier this year


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 9, 2022)

Picked this up today at the Microcenter in Minneapolis. Open box, 12GB Asus Strix OC RTX 3080 for $720.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 9, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Funny enough I've been looking at the FV43U as well these past few weeks. As well as the Sony X85K. Just trying to decide whether it's worth it to jump to 4K and from 27 to 43 inch panel. Both with enough framerate and GSYNC, great P3 and Adobe coverage after calibration, but the fact they're VA gives me pause.
> 
> I've got horrible luck when it comes to monitors so I feel your anxiety 100%, especially with the lack of real options in this segment and one of them being Gigglebyte. One of my friends has a flawless M27Q but I already had that horrid 3 month RMA nightmare with them earlier this year


I hear you I debated for a long time what to get. I used to be someone that only bought IPS panels. I took a chance on the 32QC and it convinced me that VA (and Gigabyte) is not as bad as people make them out to be (at montiors). I once bought one of those Qnix monitors from Korea and it came defective so I know what you mean about being hesitant. From all that I can see this is the same panel as the Asus Strix XG43UQ. I am struggling with a 15" laptop using multiple Windows. It does have BGR instead of RGB but we will see how smart WIndows 11 is mitigating that. As far as I can tell the Pixel density should be about the same as a 32" 1440P.  I found a mount on Amazon that does swivel for like $40. I will be sure to comment on the office performance of the monitor (and of course Gaming).  
​


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2022)

Bought 2x these trigger "mods" for two Dualshock3s. Cost 20.61AUD = 14.07EUR.


----------



## SpittinFax (Aug 9, 2022)

I got a bunch of 6MHz Z80 processors for a couple of projects, surprisingly they do work despite being very cheap and having suspiciously identical markings.

The easiest way to test DIP chips is to make a breadboard chip tester. I had an Arduino lying around so used it as a clock generator. With all eight data lines set to zero (i.e. do nothing), the address lines count in binary so it's a simple way to test if the chip works. Ben Eater did something similar with a 6502 chip.

And just for the record I was born when Clinton was president, so no I'm actually not a boomer. I just like old computers.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2022)

Right what thermal paste am I buying

I dont wanna blow my whole ass out on price, local stock is just NT-H1. Seems okay but reports of crap for laptops with melting/pump out?


----------



## oobymach (Aug 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Right what thermal paste am I buying
> 
> I dont wanna blow my whole ass out on price, local stock is just NT-H1. Seems okay but reports of crap for laptops with melting/pump out?


I used NT-H1 on my FM2 rig and it seems durable, the way it spreads you can easily just wipe on a super thin coat and forget about it, the NT-H2 is better for temps but not by much, I have no idea on the pump out effect but if a paste has any liquid in it it's susceptible to the pump out effect imo.

You can help negate this with a super thin layer covering the whole chip vs a blob in the middle and let the heatsink compress it.

From what I've seen with stock pastes it's an issue but not so much with most good aftermarket pastes.

Also most laptops have thinner heatsink bases and are more of a contributor to thermal expansion/retraction pump out effect because of this.













						How long does Thermal Paste last? (Applied and Stored)
					

Old Thermal paste can cause decreased performance, throttling and even overheating of your CPU and GPU. Be sure to replace Thermal Paste regularly.




					www.cgdirector.com


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I used NT-H1 on my FM2 rig and it seems durable, the way it spreads you can easily just wipe on a super thin coat and forget about it, the NT-H2 is better for temps but not by much, I have no idea on the pump out effect but if a paste has any liquid in it it's susceptible to the pump out effect imo.
> 
> You can help negate this with a super thin layer covering the whole chip vs a blob in the middle and let the heatsink compress it.
> 
> ...



My dad is still running my socket 775 system with E7200, last time I have remounted the cooler and Arctic Silver 5 applied was in 2010, it still runs around 26C idle.


----------



## Atheist Jr (Aug 9, 2022)

New microphone. Elgato Wave 3. Never buy a blue yeti. Mine was horrible.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Right what thermal paste am I buying
> 
> I dont wanna blow my whole ass out on price, local stock is just NT-H1. Seems okay but reports of crap for laptops with melting/pump out?


With MX-4 you can't go wrong mate.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2022)

Lenne said:


> With MX-4 you can't go wrong mate.


True.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> True.


I do have liquid metal though in my laptops as they're with naked die, but MX-4 is a paste which is suitable in universal use. 



Lenne said:


> Bought 2x these trigger "mods" for two Dualshock3s. Cost 20.61AUD = 14.07EUR.
> 
> View attachment 257429


How the hell I could forget to say that I'll get a 6800U AGP which I paid only the postage.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 9, 2022)

To replace the soundbar I bought the Edifier S351DB 2.1 speakers which are a huge improvement. Next on the list are speaker tripods or foam..


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> To replace the soundbar I bought the Edifier S351DB 2.1 speakers which are a huge improvement. Next on the list are speaker tripods or foam..


I know that everyone has their own taste, but I just can't understand how anyone can still manage with just one monitor..


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 9, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> the Edifier S351DB 2.1 speakers


I plan to buy this set as well, looks awesome, hopefully they sound awesome as well...


----------



## Valantar (Aug 9, 2022)

Lenne said:


> How the hell I could forget to say that I'll get a 6800U AGP which I paid only the postage.


Wait, AMD sells their mobile APUs on AGP cards now? 





(yes, that is a joke.)


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wait, AMD sells their mobile APUs on AGP cards now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dude didn't have its original cooler (tho still the cool Nalu shroud) so he was like "nah, just pay the postage".

That reminds me that I've never had a 6800 GT (that Asus 128MB DDR model doesn't count). I was hella jealous when he bought one from a sale in 2005.


----------



## SN2716057 (Aug 9, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I know that everyone has their own taste, but I just can't understand how anyone can still manage with just one monitor..


I've had 2 and even 3 in the past but it was a crime in certain games and programs. Basically only great in flying or racing games.



P4-630 said:


> I plan to buy this set as well, looks awesome, hopefully they sound awesome as well...


Well, they sound incredible. The cable for the left speaker is very long but the right one should've been longer (standing desk no longer optional). 
The set is even better than the Z906. So yeah, very happy with it.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 9, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> I've had 2 and even 3 in the past but it was a crime in certain games and programs. Basically only great in flying or racing games.
> 
> 
> Well, they sound incredible. The cable for the left speaker is very long but the right one should've been longer (standing desk no longer optional).
> The set is even better than the Z906. So yeah, very happy with it.


Two is a minimum for me, I can't stand anymore if I need to minimize the browser from time to time. I did have three (and tried surround gaming, my then-GPU, 980 didn't have enough horsepower) and the third was more or less useless. But having two helps so much.

But like I said, everyone does their thing, I'm not here to judge.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2022)

Intel® NUC 12 Extreme Kit
					

Experience incredible gaming with the performance of the Intel® NUC 12 Extreme Kit, a small-footprint PC with 12th Gen Intel® Core™ processors.




					www.intel.com
				






			https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08QHMYCK3?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details
		


I got a 12900k but cant get passed the BIOS lock after the update so sticking with the 12900.

Finally got rid of my 7980xe and got into something smaller, it fits on my desk and I waited so long, the dive to consumer didnt hurt that bad. I will push my workloads to my cluster, or set up my old desktop headless and push to that. The limiting factor is cores, but tbh I will probably jump on HEDT again when they release sapphire rapids and turn this into idk a multi media machine.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 9, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> ... sticking with the 12900.
> 
> ... turn this into idk a multi media machine.


12900 for a multimedia machine ... As in HTPC or transcoding box?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> 12900 for a multimedia machine ... As in HTPC or transcoding box?



Maybe both, the titan would go with it. I plan on jumping on the 4 series. I usually only do HEDT because as you can see my method is to simply throw $$$$$ at the entire build at once. I couldn't resist something so small though.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 9, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Maybe both, the titan would go with it. I plan on jumping on the 4 series. I usually only do HEDT because as you can see my method is to simply throw $$$$$ at the entire build at once. I couldn't resist something so small though.


A 12900 and a Titan RTX for a HTPC.... I hate you right now....


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 9, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> A 12900 and a Titan RTX for a HTPC.... I hate you right now....



Oh dont get the wrong idea, Im not talking about lighting hundreds on fire. the titan and the 7980xe were bought brand new week of release. I have bought I think a single SSD since then. I did the same with 1366, I buy into HEDT blow my savings on the cream of the crop for that generation and then sit on it for like 5 years. This isnt a /flex


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Oh dont get the wrong idea, Im not talking about lighting hundreds on fire. the titan and the 7980xe were bought brand new week of release. I have bought I think a single SSD since then. I did the same with 1366, I buy into HEDT blow my savings on the cream of the crop for that generation and then sit on it for like 5 years. This isnt a /flex


And hey, wait for few years and that platform will have the similar fangroup like we X58-heads


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 10, 2022)

Been beating on my last-gen red controller for almost 2 years. Picked up one of the newer ones:

Lot less gloss which is good. More profile on Dpad as well


----------



## phill (Aug 10, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Oh dont get the wrong idea, Im not talking about lighting hundreds on fire. the titan and the 7980xe were bought brand new week of release. I have bought I think a single SSD since then. I did the same with 1366, I buy into HEDT blow my savings on the cream of the crop for that generation and then sit on it for like 5 years. This isnt a /flex


You flex those clamps!!


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Been beating on my last-gen red controller for almost 2 years. Picked up one of the newer ones:
> 
> Lot less gloss which is good. More profile on Dpad as well
> 
> View attachment 257489


Is the upper one a Series S one? I have an One S* gamepad, the first one's RB broke exactly after one year, the replacement has been kickin' for over 4 years.

*I know it's not named that officially, but I've always called the white pad with bluetooth a Xbox S gamepad.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 10, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Is the upper one a Series S one? I have an One S* gamepad, the first one's RB broke exactly after one year, the replacement has been kickin' for over 4 years.
> 
> *I know it's not named that officially, but I've always called the white pad with bluetooth a Xbox S gamepad.



Yes I think so, Series X/S. There's only been two versions of the regular controller in the past few years, red one is the 1708 white one is the 1914. They started selling the new one in stores a month after I bought the 1708.

The new one is definitely better. No gloss on LB/RB and LT/RT, and wired USB actually works in game now (the 1708 is hit and miss).


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Yes I think so, Series X/S. There's only been two versions of the regular controller in the past few years, red one is the 1708 white one is the 1914. They started selling the new one in stores a month after I bought the 1708.
> 
> The new one is definitely better. No gloss on LB/RB and LT/RT, and wired USB actually works in game now (the 1708 is hit and miss).


Been slightly interested maaaaaaayyybe getting a Series S. Does it run my digital owned 360 games with their original or with beefed graphics?


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 10, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Been slightly interested maaaaaaayyybe getting a Series S. Does it run my digital owned 360 games with their original or with beefed graphics?



I don't use consoles. I'm just here for the controller for indie games and JRPG.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I don't use consoles. I'm just here for the controller for indie games and JRPG.


Ah. Dunno do you know, but I am the weird one who actually loves Final Fantasy XIII, and Xbone X had a hella major graphical update for it, I just wonder does SeriesS also have that....

edit: but wait wut, you don't have a PS2?


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 10, 2022)

Two of these off Ebay 10 days ago that appear to have vanished into the black hole of incompetent shipping. After seeing the Gamer's Nexus test of them I thought $9 each was a fair deal. They were supposed to arrive via USPS tomorrow but the last tracking info shows them in Los Angeles on the way to USPS last Thursday. USPS hasn't received them yet...


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Two of these off Ebay 10 days ago that appear to have vanished into the black hole of incompetent shipping. After seeing the Gamer's Nexus test of them I thought $9 each was a fair deal. They were supposed to arrive via USPS tomorrow but the last tracking info shows them in Los Angeles on the way to USPS last Thursday. USPS hasn't received them yet...


I have to admit that I don't read every news article of new hardware, but what, the sockets are to blame or what


----------



## wolf (Aug 10, 2022)

Received and installed some upgraded replacement parts for my M365 Pro electric scooter. I had been running ~1000w+ though the stock motor and controller (36v system, 300w nominal power 600w max) for some time now, easily 2500+ kilometres or so. The bag at the front of the deck has an additional 10s3p 15Ah battery wired in parallel.

Ended up finally popping the controller because, well it's build to handle a lot less power, and the motor has a hard limit of rotational speed under power so I was always limited there too.

Ordered a controller with upgraded traces and certain other components, and a new motor that's rated for 48v 500w continuous.

You better believe this deceptive little bugger hauls ass now, easily powers up to ~45kph on a flat and 50+ downhill, so I've created custom firmware that puts the full derestricted mode as Sports, the mode I'll usually use is D (drive) which I've speed limited, and ECO is pretty much just there as a backup if I'm running low on battery and need to make it home.


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 10, 2022)

Lenne said:


> I have to admit that I don't read every news article of new hardware, but what, the sockets are to blame or what


Actually it appears that due to the length of the CPU and the way the stock Intel LGA 1700 mounting bracket holds the CPU in the socket causes slight bending of the CPU. If Intel had used the same mounting method they did on X79 & X99 boards there wouldn't be any problems but that would have made too much sense. I will say that the hefty backplate that Arctic uses for their AIO's seems to help because the spread pattern on my 12700K with a Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 was nearly perfect when I pulled it to install a 420 last month. That LF II 280 will be replacing a LF II 240 on my 12600K rig if those things ever magically reappear.

The Thermalright "bending corrector" does make logical sense in theory and in the Gamer's Nexus testing slightly outperformed the one Ber8auer sells for 4x the price. While the machining tolerances aren't exactly as good as Der8auer's the Thermalright mounting is better in my opinion. Even if they only drop a few degrees C on load temps $9 including shipping is justifiable.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> Actually it appears that due to the length of the CPU and the way the stock Intel LGA 1700 mounting bracket holds the CPU in the socket causes slight bending of the CPU. If Intel had used the same mounting method they did on X79 & X99 boards there wouldn't be any problems but that would have made too much sense. I will say that the hefty backplate that Arctic uses for their AIO's seems to help because the spread pattern on my 12700K with a Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 was nearly perfect when I pulled it to install a 420 last month. That LF II 280 will be replacing a LF II 240 on my 12600K rig if those things ever magically reappear.
> 
> *The Thermalright "bending corrector" does make logical sense in theory and in the Gamer's Nexus testing slightly outperformed the one Ber8auer sells for 4x the price. While the machining tolerances aren't exactly as good as Der8auer's the Thermalright mounting is better in my opinion. Even if they only drop a few degrees C on load temps $9 including shipping is justifiable.*


Now that's a hella good socket if you need something from a third party company..


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 10, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Is the upper one a Series S one? I have an One S* gamepad, the first one's RB broke exactly after one year, the replacement has been kickin' for over 4 years.
> 
> *I know it's not named that officially, but I've always called the white pad with bluetooth a Xbox S gamepad.


You can tell that it's Series controller by the [Share] button in the middle.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 10, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> You can tell that it's Series controller by the [Share] button in the middle.


Ah, good point there.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2022)

Atheist Jr said:


> New microphone. Elgato Wave 3. Never buy a blue yeti. Mine was horrible.


I have two, what was wrong with yours?



Lenne said:


> With MX-4 you can't go wrong mate.





lexluthermiester said:


> True.


Many edits later:
Fine.






Heh it's the sex number.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I have two, what was wrong with yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


45grams? Seriously? Are you buying a lifetime supply? I own a shop and it takes us a while to get through that much.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> 45grams? Seriously? Are you buying a lifetime supply? I own a shop and it takes us a while to get through that much.


Well.... yeah basically.
With the 8 year shelf life, that size actually might do so.

I needed something with a longer shelf life, that works on any hardware - and so many of the better performing pastes simply dont. 
The "pump out" effect aka laptops are bendy is a problem on thinner pastes.

Random new hardware comes with tubes of better paste (EK ectotherm from my GPU blocks turned out pretty good), but this will be what i use for anything that isn't LM


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Well.... yeah basically.
> With the 8 year shelf life, that size actually might do so.
> 
> I needed something with a longer shelf life, that works on any hardware - and so many of the better performing pastes simply dont.
> ...


Good points. So you *are* thinking long term. MX-4 is like Arctic Silver 5, VERY long shelf-life.


----------



## oobymach (Aug 11, 2022)

Got my new mobo, also just got Rams back from RMA today (brand new kit), going to install them now and test. Click to enlarge.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 12, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Got my new mobo, also just got Rams back from RMA today (brand new kit), going to install them now and test. Click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 257737View attachment 257738View attachment 257739View attachment 257740View attachment 257741View attachment 257742View attachment 257743


I was like for sec wait you RMA'ed with the CPU still in the board


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2022)

I gotta be careful so i dont ban myself from this thread, but i helped someone un-buy something
This thread is just the most active for this sort of fun
Teeeechnically i bought heatshrink?





Both of these were loose, held in with factory hotglue more than solder

The glue? burned and left the char marks, but hey the left speaker worked again
nerve damage in my hands means i'm lucky i didnt solder the headphones to the neighbours cat









Oh I also bought and installed this, which also goes doof doof





Wait no, thats my regular woofer

This is my subwoofer
$100 on facebook with an amp, but the lighting sure looks good.
I need to stick more people in my car boot (trunk, for americans/elephants) and see if they look better


----------



## Valantar (Aug 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I gotta be careful so i dont ban myself from this thread, but i helped someone un-buy something
> This thread is just the most active for this sort of fun
> Teeeechnically i bought heatshrink?
> 
> ...


So, just to be clear, does the regular woofer sit on top of the subwoofer? Just trying to work out the terminology here.


----------



## Courier 6 (Aug 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I gotta be careful so i dont ban myself from this thread, but i helped someone un-buy something
> This thread is just the most active for this sort of fun
> Teeeechnically i bought heatshrink?
> 
> ...


My woof woof is installed here next to me too, in sleep mode LOL


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2022)

Valantar said:


> So, just to be clear, does the regular woofer sit on top of the subwoofer? Just trying to work out the terminology here.


She's the driver, of course


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> She's the driver, of course
> View attachment 257814


It's always makes me smile to see a dog that enjoy being in the car


----------



## Valantar (Aug 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> She's the driver, of course
> View attachment 257814


Ah, so the subwoofer isn't physically below the woofer, it just woofs lower? Interesting. I'm not that familiar with these woofer things, you see.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 12, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> It's always makes me smile to see a dog that enjoy being in the car


It's always an adventure for them.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Ah, so the subwoofer isn't physically below the woofer, it just woofs lower? Interesting. I'm not that familiar with these woofer things, you see.


You get a tweeter a woofer and a driver




And then you become a disney princess i think

I'm off to play games. I'm too bored to not derail threads more


----------



## BeerWEallLike Beer (Aug 12, 2022)

Not right for PC but an Samsung A450 Soundbar, i needed a better sound than those Logitech Garbage will deliver. 

I got the A450 for a good pricepoint and its really great for its price  , but its still nothing against my Onkyo and Dali ( for about 800€) on the TV.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You get a tweeter a woofer and a driver
> View attachment 257833


Ah, I see. All I've got is this ... well, it's kind of a multi-purpose thing, with a powerful vibration motor and some kind of alarm function that I can't quite figure out (though it shuts off after refueling). It stays home though, but it's very useful for catching insects, spiders, and all kinds of pests. Currently tucked away in a closet.







Yes, yes, I'll stop derailing this too. Fine.


----------



## BeerWEallLike Beer (Aug 12, 2022)

Ihate cats 

I have no spiders in my flat, they are all in the vaccum cleaner 

but i have some little helpers in my bath, they clean up the floor and other they like things like my skin rests et all: silverfishes


----------



## Valantar (Aug 12, 2022)

BeerWEallLike Beer said:


> Ihate cats


You monster.


----------



## R00kie (Aug 12, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Ah, I see. All I've got is this ... well, it's kind of a multi-purpose thing, with a powerful vibration motor and some kind of alarm function that I can't quite figure out (though it shuts off after refueling). It stays home though, but it's very useful for catching insects, spiders, and all kinds of pests. Currently tucked away in a closet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an older model, how many power-on years?


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 12, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Ah, I see. All I've got is this ... well, it's kind of a multi-purpose thing, with a powerful vibration motor and some kind of alarm function that I can't quite figure out (though it shuts off after refueling). It stays home though, but it's very useful for catching insects, spiders, and all kinds of pests. Currently tucked away in a closet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BeerWEallLike Beer said:


> Ihate cats
> 
> I have no spiders in my flat, they are all in the vaccum cleaner
> 
> but i have some little helpers in my bath, they clean up the floor and other they like things like my skin rests et all: silverfishes


I like both Cats and Dogs even cats are du****** a lot of the times but some are more sweet then others.

Currently I don't house any animals even I am more home then I been in the past but it's still a commitment to have a animals.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 12, 2022)

now that's interesting ... been out on the hunt for a good "studio grade" over-ear

they are retailing for between 69 and 98chf (and higher on some site outside Switzerland ) reviews are good enough (mostly Geman reviews, between 3.5/5 and 4/5 ) sound is in the zone i seek (bass heavy or hard rock/Metal)
come with a soft pouch, carry case and 3 cable (standard 3.5/3.5mm, 3.5/6.3mm and a TRRS 3.5/3.5mm wit mic )

one of my etailer had one, open box, for 26chf, should receive it tomorrow.



edit: i just rolled up on the thread ... and got cracked up laughing like a madman at the woofer and co posts


----------



## Valantar (Aug 12, 2022)

R00kie said:


> Looks like an older model, how many power-on years?


It's actually quite a recent model, we installed it late spring last year. It had seen about half a year of outdoor service with little to no maintenance previous to that, but was still in excellent condition, and has only improved with time. The control mechanism for that alarm I mentioned might be broken though.  We're strongly considering getting another, as apparently they operate more optimally in matched pairs.


(And, just to take this OT endeavor full circle, domestication and/or symbiotic living with animals is a crucial and foundational technology for human society, so in that way one could argue that this is in fact quite on topic.)


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 13, 2022)

sound good look good, comfortable enough and quite the bundle, not too much damage (at least not damage a little bit of cyanoacrylate could not resolve ... ) for the price, zero complaint



the 6.3mm adapter can be screwed on the sleeved or the coiled cable also (sleeved cable is 3m , coiled is 97cm unextended and TRRS mic cable is 1.2m)

i am glad i kept my Fiio Q1 Mark II nonetheless... it make my smartphone sound amazing! (and also give awesome ear massage at max volume... 1/3rd max is just perfect )


atm, listening to Sabaton on the mobo onboard (ALC1200)


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

Some stuff came previously like the Razer Basilisk X Hyperspeed, but the Keychron K2 v2 came today, tried BT connection and played UT3 with the keyboard + mouse combo and it was excellent. I played UT3 with the K2 v2, and I'm happy to report that I don't notice any lag at all, no need to mention the mouse as it's Razer and was meant for gaming.





Full setup with Logitech MX Sound speakers:






I'll most likely keep the MX Sound at home, and leave the Pebble V3 in Canada, and the Edifier in Thailand, that way, I'd always have a nice pair of speakers to game with whichever place I end up in.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 15, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Some stuff came previously like the Razer Basilisk X Hyperspeed, but the Keychron K2 v2 came today, tried BT connection and played UT3 with the keyboard + mouse combo and it was excellent. I played UT3 with the K2 v2, and I'm happy to report that I don't notice any lag at all, no need to mention the mouse as it's Razer and was meant for gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Steam logo on the "Escape" key. Totally agree: Must escape Steam...


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I love the Steam logo on the "Escape" key. Totally agree: Must escape Steam...


Yep, that's an artisan keycap I'd gotten, also have one of The Witcher. I have the most games on Steam, even if I were to combine EGS + Origin + Ubisoft + MS games, they'd still be a fraction of the total of my Steam games....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 15, 2022)

Ended up getting these, on the back of a news post I posted here...
Really not bad for $35, especially as they claim to incorporate a balanced armature as well as a 12 mm dynamic driver, something I obviously can't verify without smashing them open...
Very bass heavy though, a bit too much imho, but as they come with a usable app, some of this can be tuned by using preset tuning options or using EQ options.
The ANC is surprisingly good and it can be tuned manually, but also have some "auto" modes based on three presets.
The touch controls aren't fantastic, or maybe it's just that I have to get used to them.
Battery life seems to be good too, although I haven't run them down all the way to flat as yet.
The charging case is nice and compact and they pair fast too.
Biggest downside would be SBC and AAC as the only codec support.
For $35, they were worth it for casual use for sure.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 15, 2022)

Pixel 6A along with the Pixel Buds A series.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 15, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


> Pixel 6A along with the Pixel Buds A series.


 Pix or it didn't happen


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

I actually have a Fold 4 + Spigen Slim Armor Pro incoming, I should get the case before the phone, which is expected around 26th August. I will, ofc, post pics when I finally get my mitts on 'em.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 15, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Pix or it didn't happen



c'mon @P4-630 , we are talking a budget phone not hanging out back stage with Beyoncé!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 15, 2022)

@dirtyferret got one pixel, @P4-630 got 1440x2560 pixels...

ok that was a weird joke. sorry.


----------



## jallenlabs (Aug 15, 2022)

Replaced my Noctua heatsink with a CoolerMaster 280 AIO.  Temps are better when OC'd so far.
This rig is based on z590/11700k/ddr4 4000/Optane 900p


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 15, 2022)

dirtyferret said:


> c'mon @P4-630 , we are talking a budget phone not hanging out back stage with Beyoncé!
> 
> View attachment 258203


Costs about 500EUR in Finland, that's not a budget phone in my terms 

When a phone is 150EUR or less, then it's a budget phone IMO.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 16, 2022)

New skids. $8.50 for two sets. They are more or less the same as stock OEM skids. Mouse now feels pretty fresh.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 16, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Costs about 500EUR in Finland, that's not a budget phone in my terms
> 
> When a phone is 150EUR or less, then it's a budget phone IMO.


Midrange - I reckon budget goes from 200 to 400, below 200 is straight up cheap.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Aug 16, 2022)

Never had a graphics card before the size of my _Asus TUF RX 6800 XT_ edition so decided not to take any chances of "warping" or misalignment of the card once installed. It's secured properly but over time... who knows!  
The MSI graphics card holder does the trick. Impressed with the build quality. Even comes with a built in 'shock absorber', bit like the principal of shock absorber in a car.   


 





Fully installed with options for future scenarios if anything else develops in terms of needing physical support - including BIG cpu Heatsinks!


----------



## mechtech (Aug 16, 2022)

A 5600G when it was on sale the other week for $185 CAD.  Xmas gift for one of the kids.



AlwaysHope said:


> Never had a graphics card before the size of my _Asus TUF RX 6800 XT_ edition so decided not to take any chances of "warping" or misalignment of the card once installed. It's secured properly but over time... who knows!
> The MSI graphics card holder does the trick. Impressed with the build quality. Even comes with a built in 'shock absorber', bit like the principal of shock absorber in a car.
> View attachment 258230
> 
> ...


lol  I got a 2nd hand Asus tuf 6800 (non-xt)  Thing is massive.  I 'borrowed' some of the kids legos and made a column to the bottom of the case, similar to your support, but more colourful 

hmmm should have a pic on this phone somewhere


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 16, 2022)

More Noctua stuff.
 "Old" NH-U12A landed in friends PC.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 16, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Never had a graphics card before the size of my _Asus TUF RX 6800 XT_ edition so decided not to take any chances of "warping" or misalignment of the card once installed. It's secured properly but over time... who knows!
> The MSI graphics card holder does the trick. Impressed with the build quality. Even comes with a built in 'shock absorber', bit like the principal of shock absorber in a car.
> 
> Fully installed with options for future scenarios if anything else develops in terms of needing physical support - including BIG cpu Heatsinks!





mechtech said:


> A 5600G when it was on sale the other week for $185 CAD.  Xmas gift for one of the kids.
> 
> lol  I got a 2nd hand Asus tuf 6800 (non-xt)  Thing is massive.  I 'borrowed' some of the kids legos and made a column to the bottom of the case, similar to your support, but more colourful
> 
> hmmm should have a pic on this phone somewhere



Neat solutions! I wouldn't mind the MSI support if it came in a smaller size. Lack of any real standardization makes it hard to find a GPU brace that works sometimes. I had this CNC L-shaped for years, but never got it to work for my last 2 GPUs. Finally with the 3070 Ti TUF (what a honker of a cooler) I was able to put it to use, works great.

The 1070 ACX I just stuck a bumpon on whatever was below, and the 2060S FE was so stiff it naturally bent itself in the opposite direction for 3 years. But these big coolers nowadays are just ridiculous


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 16, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Never had a graphics card before the size of my _Asus TUF RX 6800 XT_ edition so decided not to take any chances of "warping" or misalignment of the card once installed. It's secured properly but over time... who knows!
> The MSI graphics card holder does the trick. Impressed with the build quality. Even comes with a built in 'shock absorber', bit like the principal of shock absorber in a car.
> View attachment 258230
> 
> ...


I have a 3d printed GPU support which I got from my friend. Does its job fine too.


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 16, 2022)

Not exactly a tech purchase, but since it encases a tech device, that makes it tech related for me.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 16, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Not exactly a tech purchase, but since it encases a tech device, that makes it tech related for me.


Personally I don't like those cases; they reduce the usability when using a phone with one hand. I have just a cover on my iPhone (tho still I have the back glass cracked).

But hey, that's just me, we have our own taste


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 16, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Personally I don't like those cases; they reduce the usability when using a phone with one hand. I have just a cover on my iPhone (tho still I have the back glass cracked).
> 
> But hey, that's just me, we have our own taste


The real point of the Fold is when it is used unfolded, which basically requires two hands to fully use and appreciate it.

Sure, for those candy bar type phones, a case that protects the back and sides of the phone is more practical. I do have a Note10+ and MiMax3 which basically have regular cases. Having been using Fold phones since the Fold, Fold 2 and now getting rhe Fold 4, protecrion for the hinge is important to me.

Some have suggested applying a film type protector to the hinge, but if it is anything like the Flip 3 I have, a film type hinge protector somehow impedes the smooth opening and closing of rhe phone. I had removed the one on my Flip3 after noticing this. Presently using a VRS Design case that has hinge protecrion as well.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 16, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> The real point of the Fold is when it is used unfolded, which basically requires two hands to fully use and appreciate it.
> 
> Sure, for those candy bar type phones, a case that protects the back and sides of the phone is more practical. I do have a Note10+ and MiMax3 which basically have regular cases. Having been using Fold phones since the Fold, Fold 2 and now getting rhe Fold 4, protecrion for the hinge is important to me.
> 
> Some have suggested applying a film type protector to the hinge, but if it is anything like the Flip 3 I have, a film type hinge protector somehow impedes the smooth opening and closing of rhe phone. I had removed the one on my Flip3 after noticing this. Presently using a VRS Design case that has hinge protecrion as well.


Haven't tried those foldables as I'm an iOS guy these days. Not a fanboy, but I just like it more. I had 5 years with Android phones before my current iPhone which I bought used in spring 2020.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 16, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Costs about 500EUR in Finland, that's not a budget phone in my terms
> 
> When a phone is 150EUR or less, then it's a budget phone IMO.


You compare it to the high end phones - the P6Pro, the S22U, etc.
Compared to them, it's budget.

You can get entry level androids here for $20 at the supermarket, or get samsungs and iphones for over $2K.



Oh and guess who arrived:


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 16, 2022)

Smeguls birthday yesterday big 10 so this is one of his toys we got him.
it is tech it runs off usb.

also ordered one of these as a mate converted one it to a preheater for moble phones so i thought id copy .


----------



## r9 (Aug 16, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm kinda lost for words so I'll let the pics do the talking...
> 
> View attachment 255408 View attachment 255409 View attachment 255410
> 
> ...


Why do you need so many threads ripped ?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 16, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm kinda lost for words so I'll let the pics do the talking...
> 
> View attachment 255408 View attachment 255409 View attachment 255410
> 
> ...


Hi,
TechN is better than heatkiller likely the same price to.


----------



## igralec84 (Aug 16, 2022)

iiyama G-MASTER Red Eagle G4380UHSU-B1 43" 4K 144hz monitor... will see how it goes, it's a compromise between buying a 50" 4K120 TV for the PS5 and a 32" 4K 144hz monitor for the next gen GPU


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 16, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> iiyama G-MASTER Red Eagle G4380UHSU-B1 43" 4K 144hz monitor... will see how it goes, it's a compromise between buying a 50" 4K120 TV for the PS5 and a 32" 4K 144hz monitor for the next gen GPU


Where is the pic I want to compare that my Gigabyte FV43U.


----------



## igralec84 (Aug 16, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Where is the pic I want to compare that my Gigabyte FV43U.



Waiting to be picked up by UPS  I'm not expecting miracles, you can barely get a Dell 32" 4K 144hz monitor for the price of this 43", but according to the couple of reviews people left of various stores, it's good for what i costs, ignoring the shit speakers and slow remote control / OSD, i'm sure everyon playing 4K can afford 60$ speakers..
Too bad it only has HDMI 2.0, so no 120hz for the PS5 i guess, unless there's HDMI 2.1 to DP 1.4 converters out there that work.

How far away do you from a 43" are you supposed to sit? I don't think i can do more than 3ft without wall mounting it.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 16, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> Waiting to be picked up by UPS  I'm not expecting miracles, you can barely get a Dell 32" 4K 144hz monitor for the price of this 43", but according to the couple of reviews people left of various stores, it's good for what i costs, ignoring the shit speakers and slow remote control / OSD, i'm sure everyon playing 4K can afford 60$ speakers..
> Too bad it only has HDMI 2.0, so no 120hz for the PS5 i guess, unless there's HDMI 2.1 to DP 1.4 converters out there that work.
> 
> How far away do you from a 43" are you supposed to sit? I don't think k can do more than 3ft without wall mounting it.


My desk is about 24" inches deep with a pull out Keyboard tray that extends another 12". That gives the 3 feet of clearance that I consider the minimum. One of the things I like about 4K monitors is Webb (Used to be Hubble) Images. There is so much detail that you could spend minutes just looking at features in a Galaxy. This is the mount I bought. I like that it has swivel and tilt. For me the mount puts the panel in a position that it sits behind the desk so I get another 3-4 inches of clearance.



			https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B082XZXGTS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## mechtech (Aug 16, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Neat solutions! I wouldn't mind the MSI support if it came in a smaller size. Lack of any real standardization makes it hard to find a GPU brace that works sometimes. I had this CNC L-shaped for years, but never got it to work for my last 2 GPUs. Finally with the 3070 Ti TUF (what a honker of a cooler) I was able to put it to use, works great.
> 
> The 1070 ACX I just stuck a bumpon on whatever was below, and the 2060S FE was so stiff it naturally bent itself in the opposite direction for 3 years. But these big coolers nowadays are just ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 258236


What case is that??   Good confirmation the tuf fits lol


----------



## igralec84 (Aug 16, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> My desk is about 24" inches deep with a pull out Keyboard tray that extends another 12". That gives the 3 feet of clearance that I consider the minimum. One of the things I like about 4K monitors is Webb (Used to be Hubble) Images. There is so much detail that you could spend minutes just looking at features in a Galaxy. This is the mount I bought. I like that it has swivel and tilt. For me the mount puts the panel in a position that it sits behind the desk so I get another 3-4 inches of clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B082XZXGTS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1



I see, mine is 33" deep, not sure how far towards the wall i'll be able to push it because of the way the mount is shaped, but will see. Might remove the palm rest of the keyboard to get another 3" haha.

I'm hoping i'll be able to use 100% scaling at that size, on the 32" now i need 125% for desktop or the icons and everything is too small. Funny also how lots of 27" in 32-34" monitors are curved, whereas the 43" aren't, but might be some physical reasong. Also not sure why the iiyama is 5kg/11lbs heavier than your FV43U.



mechtech said:


> What case is that??   Good confirmation the tuf fits lol



Looks like a Sliger Cerberus judging by the front panel.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 16, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> I see, mine is 33" deep, not sure how far towards the wall i'll be able to push it because of the way the mount is shaped, but will see. Might remove the palm rest of the keyboard to get another 3" haha.
> 
> I'm hoping i'll be able to use 100% scaling at that size, on the 32" now i need 125% for desktop or the icons and everything is too small. Funny also how lots of 27" in 32-34" monitors are curved, whereas the 43" aren't, but might be some physical reasong. Also not sure why the iiyama is 5kg/11lbs heavier than your FV43U.
> 
> ...


Yes I have my Display settings at 100% and love it as there is so much real estate. I played some Everspace 2 and it was epic. The colours and depth of 4K is something that you really can't appreciate until you see it. Even at 43" 4K is still stellar. Makes me assume that once you go past 100 Ppi it becomes moot. My 43" feels as detailed as the 32" 4K I had before (60 HZ). I think you may have the previous gen of the panel I have but make sure you get a DP 1.4 cable as 144Hz with Freesync means absolutely no tearing. The depth of the black is exemplary and the colours are just ridiculous. It would seem these panels also support Gsync as I hooked up my 3060 laptop to this and was blown away with the performance. In some ways the display feels convex but it is probably my eyes adjusting from the 32" 1500R curve monitor I was previously using. For work it is a beast. I will definitely enjoy working and watching streaming on my PC as my TV is AC while my PC is AX and there is a definite difference in performance. I can't get over how rich, warm the colours are and how sharp the details are. I will totally immerse myself in TWWH3 Immortal Empires especially but my entire library .will have a better chance of being played as Spiderman is also killer on a 4K Panel. I kind of want to get MotoGP22 as that s$%# looks photo-realistic on Youtube. I assume that is with all of the refinements enabled but the next AMD 7000 series will probably be the next post from me in this thread.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 16, 2022)

mechtech said:


> What case is that??   Good confirmation the tuf fits lol





igralec84 said:


> Looks like a Sliger Cerberus judging by the front panel.



Yeah, Cerberus. As expected it has to go in at an angle. I only grudgingly moved back into this case because the TUF is too long for my Core P3 with thick rad   GPU cooling is excellent though, 60C at 200W


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 16, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> It's always an adventure for them.


It may be OT but heck, Austin loved the car.  He was a good boy.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 17, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, Cerberus. As expected it has to go in at an angle. I only grudgingly moved back into this case because the TUF is too long for my Core P3 with thick rad   GPU cooling is excellent though, 60C at 200W


If you had a radiator, why not go with a waterblock card? Nice and short.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 17, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> If you had a radiator, why not go with a waterblock card? Nice and short.



Long story. Core P3 was becoming a dust magnet eyesore, only one waterblock option and I didn't like the look, and I'd just been through RMA hell on a brand new GPU. Has fan stop and is whisper quiet so there's no need to take it apart for water now, which would be louder:

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/whats-your-latest-tech-purchase.225885/post-4727133


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> Smeguls birthday yesterday big 10 so this is one of his toys we got him.
> View attachment 258257it is tech it runs off usb.
> View attachment 258258View attachment 258259
> also ordered one of these as a mate converted one it to a preheater for moble phones so i thought id copy .
> View attachment 258272


I love hairless cats! What did you buy him?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 17, 2022)

thanks Lex, well ive was told about 14 years ago that i had a rare form of lupus which dont allow me to go out in sunlight so my wife brought me him to keep me company through the day which he dos because hes never more than a few feet away. sphynx cats are very much like dogs in the way thay behave, thay fetch sticks, balls, well anything i chuck really , very loyal. its a mouse which pops his head out of different holes and it was only cheap about £8 off ebay but works very well at the moment but if it breaks it be fun fixing it from what i can tell it has some kind of gear box inside it and i can see a microprocessor through one of the holes.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 17, 2022)

Here's my GIGANTIC new GPU


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2022)

RGB: Loading






I also want to say that Lian-Li's quality control on the strimers is absolute shit. My 24 pin will not connect at all (Fractal and corsair PSU's tested), and the RGB connectors are two totally different sizes, and aren't compatible with the razer ARGB controller by default (24 pins ARGB header is too small, the 2x8's is too large. wtf)


Legendary lads, just great.




One of the pins was warped or something, and decided to commit suicide instead of fitting correctly
Was easy to spot which one




Photos make it harder to see, but it was about 1/4 the height of the others in this shot - and bent, out of the box.





Generic extension, too big, too small, shoot me now.





$120Au and a 6 week wait, i just stripped the extensions off and used the LED's only, and had to use generic ARGB extension leads to make it connect to anything else.
The software has its own issues but they're so dumb i need to be certain it's correct - ARGB passthrough from another controller (called motherboard sync because OH OF COURSE NOTHING ELSE COULD POSSIBLY HAVE AN ARGB CONNECTOR, JUST MOTHERBOARDS) only works when the software is running?
Sorry, what? Why do i need a USB port and software to use a signal from something ELSE?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 17, 2022)

wow thats trippy, well done bud.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> RGB: Loading
> 
> View attachment 258374
> 
> ...


I know that there is a standalone fan program. I just wish they would standardize ARGB and be done with it. It is ridiculous to me that I completely appreciate what you are saying. Having said that needing ICue software to run my PSU fan is a bit of a bother as well. Your PSU cables look stellar though. Seeing them moving like that is a nice illusion of the power draw.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 17, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I know that there is a standalone fan program. I just wish they would standardize ARGB and be done with it. It is ridiculous to me that I completely appreciate what you are saying. Having said that needing ICue software to run my PSU fan is a bit of a bother as well. Your PSU cables look stellar though. Seeing them moving like that is a nice illusion of the power draw.


Hi,
Openrgb think this is it





						OpenRGB
					

Open source RGB lighting control that doesn't depend on manufacturer software




					openrgb.org
				



Works great killed the rgb nonsense off my trident-z royals but you can do as much or as little as you want to


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 17, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It may be OT but heck, Austin loved the car.  He was a good boy.


Daddy and son roadtrip?


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 17, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Openrgb think this is it
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the program. I will check it out. I was more talking about the connections and how Silverstone, Lian Li use one Corasir uses a different one and Phanteks another one.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 17, 2022)

That program wont help here - my complaint was that i shouldnt need ANY software, if it's being controlled by 3 pin ARGB

Yes their controller has some great animations, but its semi useless when you cant add additional devices - it'll never sync with anything else without great effort (like my mix of static lighting + their animations)


----------



## r9 (Aug 17, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Got this in the mail today...Click to enlarge.
> 
> View attachment 255638View attachment 255636View attachment 255637
> 
> ...


Good chunk of the pins are for ground so if by the luck of the draw you had one of those pins to brake off it's not a big deal.
VSS/Ground marked in black.


----------



## Desktopstu (Aug 17, 2022)

Oh you will wonder if the worlds gone mad when you see what my most recent purchase has been... 

Local auction had this `Intel 4.2 pc for sale sold as seen` i won for the grand total of £4.  No PSU or HD and the board was loose in the case as was the graphics card and *ahem* a modem card. I never expected it to work but i shit you not, it booted up first time. Even that graphics card (a GT 7300GS) works. It has 4 gb DDR2 and a quad core 6600 cpu. Well you asked what I last bought, i delivered!


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2022)

redragon griffin elite for backup


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 17, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> redragon griffin elite for backup
> View attachment 258420
> View attachment 258421



How many mice can you have


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 17, 2022)

^Not for me (however I selected parts), but for my sister's upgrade as her old MB died (LGA 1150s Maximus VII Hero - dead CPU VRM).
PSU will be replaced just-in-case (it's a bronze unit with already 8 years on clock and still counting... [model SPC Deus M1 650W]).
Out of all parts on picture, only CPU is brand new. RAM is used but in good condition, sure mismatched sticks but at least it's "the good stuff" (will be swapped in future for 2x16GB kit).
PSU was a showcase unit (all accesories are present in BOX, it has shorter warranty to 1Y).
MB will be "open box" B660 DS3H DDR4 (no WiFi), which should be here tommorow.
GPU stays the same : GTX 1080 "Founders"
Overall cost of this upgrade : ~400$ USD
Will post again when it's up and running


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 17, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Costs about 500EUR in Finland, that's not a budget phone in my terms
> 
> When a phone is 150EUR or less, then it's a budget phone IMO.


well for Switzerland i consider budget up to the Poco F3 5G price i paid, 299chf above is middrange, high end start at 600 and stop at 899 (1199 to consider some Xiaomi and Oppo still adequately priced to some extent) and then above that (aka most Samsung and Apple "flagship" ) around 1499 : it's the "stupidly high priced that should not exist"


P4-630 said:


> How many mice can you have


not enough, is the right answer


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 17, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> well for Switzerland i consider budget up to the Poco F3 5G price i paid, 299chf


I just checked 299chf = 309 EUR, in my country the the cheapest Poco F3 5G costs 345 EUR or 334chf.
I know Switzerland isn't cheap though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> How many mice can you have


Enough to power all the systems!!



agent_x007 said:


> ^Not for me (however I selected parts), but for my sister's upgrade as her old MB died (LGA 1150s Maximus VII Hero - dead CPU VRM).
> PSU will be replaced just-in-case (it's a bronze unit with already 8 years on clock and still counting... [model SPC Deus M1 650W]).
> Out of all parts on picture, only CPU is brand new. RAM is used but in good condition, sure mismatched sticks but at least it's "the good stuff" (will be swapped in future for 2x16GB kit).
> PSU was a showcase unit (all accesories are present in BOX, it has shorter warranty to 1Y).
> ...


What's funny is that the 12100f might be the bottom of the barrel, but it's still a 4c8t CPU that will game very well at 1080p.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What's funny is that the 12100f might be the bottom of the barrel, but it's still a 4c8t CPU that will game very well at 1080p.


It's fine, even though I like AMD more, I have to say that Intel has beefed up their budget CPU selection. Now they just need to make Celerons 2c/4t and Pentiums 4c/4t, having a dual-thread processor in 2022 is just fking ridiculous.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 18, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I just checked 299chf = 309 EUR, in my country the the cheapest Poco F3 5G costs 345 EUR or 334chf.
> I know Switzerland isn't cheap though.


when i bought it the € was ~ 1:1 normal price Poco F3 5G (128/6 like mine) was 499chf   i got a bargain with the 299chf hehe
(although most concurrent with similar specs/perf are more 899chf+ ...  )


----------



## SpittinFax (Aug 18, 2022)

It's taken a few weeks (mainly due to waiting on parts) but my first 8-bit build is finally up and running. First try, might I add. Last thing I was waiting on was EEPROM so I could get it programmed.

The total cost of parts has come to around AU$200. That's a lot for a 4MHz machine but the real value of building a very basic computer from scratch is that you learn a lot about how they work. It's easy to think you know everything about computers BEFORE starting on a project like this.


----------



## igralec84 (Aug 18, 2022)

Well nicely spent 630€, will be fun sending the 43" back and paying return shipping.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 18, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> View attachment 258524
> 
> Well nicely spent 630€, will be fun sending the 43" back and paying return shipping.


Ooof, feelsbadman.


----------



## tussinman (Aug 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What's funny is that the 12100f might be the bottom of the barrel, but it's still a 4c8t CPU that will game very well at 1080p.


12100F for $108 (current price) is by far the biggest bang for you buck i've ever seen in a CPU in the last 10 years. Gaming wise it's on par with a 10600k and only like 4-6% slower than the 5600 depending on resolution.

That's crazy for a CPU that's barely over $100 with cooler. Even more crazy since it's not like it's going to be platform locked either (there will be tons of new and used 12th and 13th gen CPUs that you upgrade too later down the road) 



Lenne said:


> It's fine, even though I like AMD more, I have to say that Intel has beefed up their budget CPU selection. Now they just need to make Celerons 2c/4t and Pentiums 4c/4t, having a dual-thread processor in 2022 is just fking ridiculous.


Yeah Intel has had a really good 2-3 year stretch of sub $150 and sub $200 CPUs. CPUs like the 10100, 10400, 11400, 12400, 12100 have been huge sellers. They basically had a monopoly on that whole market for a while (AMD went almost 18 months without selling a sub $300 CPU)


----------



## Hyderz (Aug 19, 2022)

Logitech g305 wireless, cheap and cheerful gaming mouse  solid and very good specs too


----------



## Veseleil (Aug 19, 2022)

Hyderz said:


> Logitech g305 wireless, cheap and cheerful gaming mouse  solid and very good specs too


Old but gold. Enjoying the white one for a few years.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 19, 2022)

One bnib Crucial CT2000P2SSD8, 2000GB capacity on the box; single sided with 4 Flash chips plus the controller {QLC tech in this one most likely from what I've read on them internets).

It's about time to do a clean OS install after moving the boot drive from one platform to another and back again(x370-b550-x370-b550-x370), though before proceeding I needed some available space to dump the content of my Corsair 480GB MP510(~400GB used) , plus the content from a smaller NVME drive I got here, that as well I've swapped it to and from one platform to another (b550-z170-b550).
Paid £119.99, in other words ~£66.3 per usable TB or ~15.526 6.44 pence per usable GB.

It will end up in my Z170 rig along with the MP510, because I cant use NVME drives past 104.9 MHz bclk in current rig.

At first powerup it had 0 reads and 0 writes before running the CrystalDiskMark bench.
le:math


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 20, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> Will post again when it's up and running



Side note, here's Gigabyte B660 DS3H DDR4 that I got :

^As mentioned, it's from 20% "open boxed" discount (with full 2Y warranty though).
Overall it looks OK, and has better VRM than B660M DDR4 model (with more full sized PCIe ports, on top of that and USB 3.2 header).
Not sure why no one bothered so far, to do a full line-up test of standard ATX sized boards for B660 ?

Regardless, here's how it looks when put together :




^Yes, those are two Enermax 120mm UCTB PWM fans (1200RPM) mounted on side that blow outside air on top of Intel cooler and on GPU 




^XMP profile tweaked to 16.16.16.32, tRFC at 380, and tFAW at 20. vDIMM = 1.35V.
Both DIMMs are B-Die (-BCPB) on A2 PCB and both have temp sensors [which are different].
XMP profiles are identical for two sticks.

CPU is undervolted (offset from default -0.1V, on Vcore) and has limited max. turbo for single and dual thread to 4.1GHz.

Cinebench R15 : https://hwbot.org/submission/5063992_
Cinebench R20 : https://hwbot.org/submission/5063995_
Cinebench R23 : https://hwbot.org/submission/5064014_

GTX 1080 with undervolt, 1620MHz @ 0.775V (or 775mV) :






Crysis 2560 x 1600 [no AA], Very High (DX10 x64), Assault map : 60FPS minimum, ~100FPS avg. and 120FPS max. 




*This PC  will be used with 1080p 60Hz IPS monitor.* It's supposed to be rock stable, and tuned for multi hour games + internet browsing.
Probably will need RAM upgrade in not distant future (16GB is "OK", but my sister likes to multi tab on multiple browsers at the same time with game being minimalised on top of that).


----------



## Valantar (Aug 20, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> Well nicely spent 630€, will be fun sending the 43" back and paying return shipping.


You have to pay return shipping for what is very clearly a DOA product? Damn, that sucks. Paying for voluntary returns is one thing, but warranty/DOA returns should always be free.


----------



## igralec84 (Aug 20, 2022)

Valantar said:


> You have to pay return shipping for what is very clearly a DOA product? Damn, that sucks. Paying for voluntary returns is one thing, but warranty/DOA returns should always be free.



I've been offered to withdraw from the purchase, get a refund but cover the shipping myself or treat it like a malfunction return, where i get the shipping costs back and a replacement (if they have any in stock, else a refund). At first i opted for option 1 because this monitor doesn't have HDMI 2.1 so isn't really 144hz with the full colors on DP 1.4, but then most of the shipping companies said it's too big, UPS from them to me was 16 EUR, from me to them would be 250 EUR, DHL would be 520 EUR etc wtf lol. They will now arrange pickup so hopefully i get a replacement in a couple of weeks, then i'll see if i'll keep it or sell it.

I see it's currently discounted from 599€ to 549€, 10/12 still available, hope they sell them out before my RMA reaches them and there isn't any left for my replacement  If i had seen they have the Aurous one i'd have bought that instead as 144hz PC and 120hz PS5 is what i'm after actually.


----------



## Valantar (Aug 20, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> I've been offered to withdraw from the purchase, get a refund but cover the shipping myself or treat it like a malfunction return, where i get the shipping costs back and a replacement (if they have any in stock, else a refund). At first i opted for option 1 because this monitor doesn't have HDMI 2.1 so isn't really 144hz with the full colors on DP 1.4, but then most of the shipping companies said it's too big, UPS from them to me was 16 EUR, from me to them would be 250 EUR, DHL would be 520 EUR etc wtf lol. They will now arrange pickup so hopefully i get a replacement in a couple of weeks, then i'll see if i'll keep it or sell it.
> 
> I see it's currently discounted from 599€ to 549€, 10/12 still available, hope they sell them out before my RMA reaches them and there isn't any left for my replacement  If i had seen they have the Aurous one i'd have bought that instead as 144hz PC and 120hz PS5 is what i'm after actually.


Sounds like a decent solution. It's worth asking them if iiyama have a DOA policy though - from my days working retail, most OEMs have a DOA policy that's separate from their general warranty policy, typically granting a no-questions-asked refund, but requiring proof of fault within a short time (often a week) and a full return including all packaging and accessories. These policies differ a lot, but it's worth asking about, as not all retailers are aware of them.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2022)

dont whant to set it' said:


> One bnib Crucial CT2000P2SSD8, 2000GB capacity on the box; single sided with 4 Flash chips plus the controller {QLC tech in this one most likely from what I've read on them internets).
> 
> It's about time to do a clean OS install after moving the boot drive from one platform to another and back again(x370-b550-x370-b550-x370), though before proceeding I needed some available space to dump the content of my Corsair 480GB MP510(~400GB used) , plus the content from a smaller NVME drive I got here, that as well I've swapped it to and from one platform to another (b550-z170-b550).
> Paid £119.99, in other words ~£66.3 per usable TB or ~15.526 6.44 pence per usable GB.
> ...



Did I see that right? During the benchmark it got upto *68* degrees C !? 



agent_x007 said:


> View attachment 258765
> 
> View attachment 258762
> ^XMP + tRFC at 380 and tFAW at 20, vDIMM = 1.35V
> ...



I like the design of those new Intel coolers, but do they have a copper core/base?
On the internet I also saw they have short and taller coolers.


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 20, 2022)

@P4-630 Yes, it does. It's shorter one (came with pre-applied paste).
Also, finstack is only up to half height of the whole cooler.





^This isn't my photo, but it shows how copper plate looks like.
After undervolting by -0.1V, my CPU reached 66C on R23/R20 Cinebench (with 45W power draw on CPU... apparently) with it installed.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 20, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> @P4-630 Yes, it does. It's shorter one (came with pre-applied paste).
> Also, finstack is only up to half height of the whole cooler.View attachment 258784
> View attachment 258785
> ^This isn't my photo, but it shows how copper plate looks like.



At least a copper base then.
Oh didn't see that those larger fins are actually plastic!  
As long as they can keep those non-K i3's and i5's cool without throttling should be ok then.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Aug 20, 2022)

@P4-630 : Yes, it was hot to the finger touch ,so I  gently placed on it a m.2 heatsink for ~320GB/ >153K files transfer that followed ,22 minutes.


----------



## openbox1980 (Aug 20, 2022)

I finally got me this beauty of a laptop. Got it used about 2months ago, it was the last tech purchase I made.
ROG Strix SCAR 15 (2022)
i9 12900h
15in 1440p 240hz screen
Nvidia 3080ti
16tb of SSD storage, x2 8tb m.2 SSD
32gb ddr5 4800mhz


----------



## Valantar (Aug 20, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> At least a copper base then.
> Oh didn't see that those larger fins are actually plastic!
> As long as they can keep those non-K i3's and i5's cool without throttling should be ok then.


They're essentially the same as the older coolers but with a decorative shroud, though at least even the small ones have that copper core/giant heatpipe/cylindrical vapor chamber now which is a serious improvement. IIRC one of the taller versions is actually quite good (for what it is, to be clear, not in comparison to third party coolers in general) as the shroud forms a proper airflow guide, forcing air through the fins. That's not the case for this one though.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2022)

Another half related to this thread post, but as the people who buy new shit all the time i saw two things i want feedback on

I got paid in hardware to build a PC for friends.
They paid me with this:



So like... thread tax paid, i worked for it so i bought it, right?
(They had some similar ones come in the case itself, that ran 100% all the time that i'm guessing are between 800-1200RPM, and extremely quiet doing so - and they bought extras accidentally)


the questions that came up!

1. The Zen 3 temps

This build had a 5700x.
It ran at 22C idle and R23 load at 60C, with boost etc all enabled.

WTF? *none* of the Zen 3 CPU's i've used have ever reported temps that low. Is the 5700x using an improved heatspreader?
Was it the MSI board reporting lower temps or something?

2. 3070Ti
We ran a basic undervolt curve like on my 3090 and brothers/friends 3080s, 1.7GHz and 750mv
And it used 120W of power, 160W at peak.
TPU review says 300W.


Why did this build get magical components from fairy land with all the magical low heat components?
WHY AM I JEALOUS?

The basics were covered as I did the hardware and software install, 1440p 165hz with Vsync off, using R23 and heaven (DX11, no AA for max FPS and power draw testing for coil whine) - but this system just used f*ck all power and basically no heat output, and handles 1440p 165Hz incredibly well


Anyone who answers my sleep deprived questions may view these images as payment.
Owners hands included free of charge.


Spoiler


----------



## A Computer Guy (Aug 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Anyone who answers my sleep deprived questions may view these images as payment.


RGB makes everything cooler and faster.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 21, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> RGB makes everything cooler and faster.


The owner was shocked by how it ran, coming from much older hardware

We basically locked the fans to 40% in the BIOS and left them there (pump at 100%) - she asked when would it get louder
"Never" wasn't the expected answer. This thing will aboslutely handle aussie summers.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 21, 2022)

Silicon lottery - and the fact that both Samsung 8N and TSMC N7 are very mature? Also, possibly the TIM/solder between die and IHS (or GPU vapor chamber) were applied particularly well. 



And RGB. Moar is betterest.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 21, 2022)

Moto Edge+ 512GB ROM 8GB RAM 144hz of panel goodness mmmm .. should last me a few years. Oh also picked this up too....


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 22, 2022)

The stock ABS keycaps on my Keychron K2 were already beginning to shine, after just a few days of usage (especially the WASD keycaps), so I'd gone online and ordered a set of PBT Miami keycaps to replace the stock ones. At first, I'd thought I should have gone with just a single color, like red/black/grey/etc, but after installing the Miami set on the keyboard, it does look good to me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 22, 2022)

Ah yes, the electricity free RGB


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 22, 2022)

just bought small heatsinks for router and hdmi to vga converters
nothing fancy


----------



## Mussels (Aug 23, 2022)

I don't need more microphones
Yeti can't seem to stop


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 23, 2022)

New monitor, Gigabyte M32Q, the S2721DGF is the vertical screen now - the 27" to 32" jump was more than I thought it would be


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 23, 2022)

Decided to pickup a EVGA Z20 RGB Optical Mechanical Keyboard on sale. It would've preferred low profile key caps, but the price was really good for a optical keyboard with 4000Hz polling rate and includes some macro functionality along with RGB lighting. Heavily discounted on the current sale of $50's. I had been considering the Keychron K3 low profile, but this is much cheaper and better polling rate though it's not wireless nor low profile, but at least it's optical and has silver light strike switches.








I'm tempted to pickup a Foot Rudder Control device I'd like to know how it could enhance game controller usage actually isn't normally what one would consider using that type of peripheral with, but I do think it would work fairly well actually in tandem together if for no other reason than to have finer control which sticks aren't always the smoothest to operate. I'd kind of like to see how that combination would play like for descenders as well perhaps it would increase the immersion factor actually using your feet a little bit.


----------



## SpittinFax (Aug 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I don't need more microphones
> Yeti can't seem to stop



I could potentially use a Yeti microphone when working from home (or anywhere really). It makes it so much easier for everyone in work meetings when your microphone isn't total crap.

Although right now I'm using a Blue Snowball and it's debatable whether the Blue Yeti is a meaningful upgrade. It's a bee's dick between the two in sound quality even when A-B testing. The Snowball is shockingly good bang for buck.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 23, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> New monitor, Gigabyte M32Q, the S2721DGF is the vertical screen now - the 27" to 32" jump was more than I thought it would be
> 
> View attachment 259102


How is it? I'm actually eyeing this one seeing how cheap it is and how PS5 is now supporting the resolution. Also, nice keeb.


----------



## ARF (Aug 23, 2022)

New internet connection - upgraded from 80/30 download/upload and local/international to 300/180 download/upload and local/international.
And for less money by another provider.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 23, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> How is it? I'm actually eyeing this one seeing how cheap it is and how PS5 is now supporting the resolution. Also, nice keeb.



It's really nice, but I think I lucked out with Gigabyte's disastrous QC. This is the first in like five monitors I've tried in the past few years to have decent uniformity. Definitely bigger than it looks in pictures - 32" might be the practical limit for flat IPS.

The extra USB hub allowed me to eliminate that old Caldigit dock on the back table, which is nice (S2721DGF has another 5 ports).

I did have to rework my displaycal calibration, it first ended up being too green.


----------



## joemama (Aug 23, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> How is it? I'm actually eyeing this one seeing how cheap it is and how PS5 is now supporting the resolution. Also, nice keeb.


I also have a M32Q, overall it's pretty good but the black frame insertion really lowers the brightness a lot.

Rtings has reviewed it before: https://www.rtings.com/monitor/reviews/gigabyte/m32q


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> How is it?


If you cant find one I suggest the M27Q


----------



## wheresmycar (Aug 23, 2022)

17" LG GRAM (i7-1165G7)








						LG gram 17 Ultra-Lightweight | LG UK
					

Get information on the LG gram 17 Ultra-Lightweight. Find pictures, reviews, and technical specifications for this LG 17Z90N-V.AA72A1.




					www.lg.com
				

















I bought a previous Gen full keyboard 17" LG GRAM (i7-1165G7) a couple of months ago for business/trading/social use. Got it from a private seller listed as "opened but hardly used" for £1100. Some may suggest its too expensive for this sort of price range, especially a quad core laptop WITHOUT high performance graphics. A little pricey yes but for me seeing what was available at the time the added premium is somewhat justified, here's some general and much desired key features which got me sold on it:

Its not the retail-priceyyy faster 12th Gen or AMD 5000 series model but the Quad core 11th gen  i7-1165G7 which is more than SNAPPY HAPPY with anything I throw at it (primarily single core applications).
Large eye candy high resolution (2560x1600) 17" IPS display (absolutely gorgeous screen but more importantly the added pixel real estate is superb for multi-tasking). 
Crazy "1.35kg ultra light weight". This time round I wanted the lightest 17" laptop possible. My old bulky i7-2860 Dell XPS 17 was so heavy it was taking turns on the shoulders... with this feather weight LG GRAM i'm floating in the air.
Juicy 80Wh "long" hours battery life. Battery performance is way above expectation and really adds value for my use-case
TB4 expansion and same Type-C port fast power delivery + a second T-C port (about time). TB4 was a necessary addition as I want to be able to eventually expand to potentially two 4k displays (etc)
1 TB NVME SSD, 16 gigs (4266Mhz) memory, WIFI 6 (good range)
A proper working fingerprint scanner (finally). 
Runs cool and quiet. With the LG GRAMs ultra thin form factor I was expecting a little worse performance with temps/acoustics but totally the opposite, its a breeze of a machine.
Aesthetically speaking... i wouldn't have it any other way, its simple and slick and everything feels premium. I'm all for the premium plastic, for some reason i dont like metal exteriors on laptops. Speaking of 'feels' the key press experience is equally rewarding and the premium matte surface finish is right up my street.
On the outset, it's not always easy finding a solution with all the above requirements/perks packed into one, especially 17" laptops! I believe LG's done a wonderful job hence gets a BIG THUMBS UP from me.






Other purchases/accessories:

Logitech G305 wireless mouse https://www.currys.co.uk/products/l...d-wireless-optical-gaming-mouse-10181330.html
TP Link M7000 4G (SIM) WI-FI hotspotter https://www.tp-link.com/uk/home-networking/mifi/m7000/
AUKEY USB-C 12-in-1 Hub. Couldn't find a link but here's a similar unit: https://www.amazon.co.uk/QGeeM-Disp...refix=usb+c+hub+12+in+1,electronics,61&sr=1-9)
Aluminium foldable and adjustable stand. Similar unit: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B089YQ96TN/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
HP ENVY Urban backpack. It's specced at 15.6" but "easily" fits the thin 17" LG GRAM https://www.hp.com/gb-en/shop/product.aspx?id=3KJ72AA&opt=ABB&sel=ACC


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 23, 2022)

Not really a purchase , but having issues with my current gas spring, it will drop down randomly, still had warranty so got a new one sent to me, it should arrive around Thursday or Friday.





Up to 180Kg.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2022)

I've michael jacksoned my meece
I'll break in meece one and be sure i want to change, before installing on meesel 2.
So far, it's smoooooooooth.
Hyperslides from amazon



Wait is that racist, i was thinking along the lines of what he did with the white gloves but.... ehh nevermind, ignore this train of thought as it choo-choos away


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I've michael jacksoned my meece
> I'll break in meece one and be sure i want to change, before installing on meesel 2.
> So far, it's smoooooooooth.
> Hyperslides from amazon
> ...


Don't Michael it @Mussels I believe your meece are underage


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 24, 2022)

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Dirt Chip (Aug 24, 2022)

- Fractal define 7 (solid black)
- Noctua NH-12A (chromax.black)
- 2* Western Digital (black) SN850 1TB, no heatsink
- Corsair RM650X (2021, it's generally black colored)

CPU, DDR5, Motherboard, HDD- to be continued...


----------



## igralec84 (Aug 25, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Sounds like a decent solution. It's worth asking them if iiyama have a DOA policy though - from my days working retail, most OEMs have a DOA policy that's separate from their general warranty policy, typically granting a no-questions-asked refund, but requiring proof of fault within a short time (often a week) and a full return including all packaging and accessories. These policies differ a lot, but it's worth asking about, as not all retailers are aware of them.



To update this, the store organized UPS pickup at their cost on Tuesday, so i will get a replacement once the RMA is processed (fingers crossed it goes smoothly). Hope at least the replacement works lol.

Would still prefer a HDMI 2.1 monitor as this one isn't really 144hz without a lower chroma subsampling, but i guess i'd live also with 4k 120hz, might not need a 4080 in that case, but too bad the PS5 won't be able to run at more than 60hz like it currently does.

(original post here  )


----------



## wheresmycar (Aug 25, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 259229
> Arrived yesterday.



Is it a kettle, is it a steam cleaner... nooo it farts air.... lol

I really want one of these. How effective is it? I don't regularly clean my machine other than the couple of dust filters and usually anything too noticeably dust wrapped usually visible through the glass ... the full rig gets a clean maybe once every 1/2 years (when i get off my lazy-bumb). I wander if the tech industry will ever develop a safe vacuum type cleaner where we aren't required to unattach everything and carry the build outside for a full blow-over. 

Nice set of attachments too


----------



## Valantar (Aug 25, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> Is it a kettle, is it a steam cleaner... nooo it farts air.... lol
> 
> I really want one of these. How effective is it? I don't regularly clean my machine other than the couple of dust filters and usually anything too noticeably dust wrapped usually visible through the glass ... the full rig gets a clean maybe once every 1/2 years (when i get off my lazy-bumb). I wander if the tech industry will ever develop a safe vacuum type cleaner where we aren't required to unattach everything and carry the build outside for a full blow-over.
> 
> Nice set of attachments too


I've got a cheaper version of the same - it's white, has just a single speed, and only comes with two nozzles (one long and narrow, one slightly wider), but I'd rather pay $5 for a set of anti-static brushes on Ebay than the premium for that higher end model - and it's great. Massively powerful - I wouldn't use this on anything very sensitive, as I would expect it to be able to tear poorly soldered components right off of a PCB. Does a beautiful job cleaning fully assembled PCs, especially when combined with a brush for some agitation of stuff that's caked on. Easily cleans out radiators even while installed. Also great for getting water out of cooling loops - though watch where your drain hose is pointed, and make sure it's firmly held in place! I'm definitely never going back to canned air - this is _miles_ better. Only downside is that it's loud AF, but that's a small price to pay.


----------



## Psychoholic (Aug 25, 2022)

Moved my system from my corsair 5000D airflow to the MUCH smaller Lian Li o11 air mini.
Took a while to dial in fan curves for that balance between heat and noise, its actually really quiet now (also running the strix 3080 12gb in quiet mode)

Kind of a pain to build in, but hey its done for a while 

EDIT: also moved from my H150i down to the Noctua U12A Chromax
EDIT2: I know, that bottom intake fan sticks out like a sore thumb..  I have quite a few of those laying around though.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 26, 2022)

Finally got around to swapping out the u12a in my back up rig to the pa120se (temporarily, or not). Wanted to see the difference between it and the pa120. So far its the same for the most part. Fans are a little more whiney at full speed maybe. Performance is still excellent. Knocked 6c off idle vs the u12a but I haven't had time to run a stress test yet to check load. It'll do for $38 with tax. Time to get a couple more 

Yeah  , I broke down and bought a Asrock Phantom Gaming D 6800xt (thing is huge!). It was too good a deal to pass up for only $639(3 free games too). The corresponding Byski block is only a bill. So I really, kinda, almost HAD to get it haha. Tis the first AMD card since a 1900xtx for me. 
I really wanted to hold off for rdna3 but after 2+ years...nah. I've had enough of the waiting game.

Now I have to try to find the motivation to build a new rig...bleh. Tearing my damn loop apart sUUUcks.

Hopefully the pictures aren't jacked up.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 26, 2022)

Run the fans at full speed for an hour or so, that should help, or just run it for a day or so. Nice setup


----------



## wheresmycar (Aug 26, 2022)

Valantar said:


> I've got a cheaper version of the same - it's white, has just a single speed, and only comes with two nozzles (one long and narrow, one slightly wider), but I'd rather pay $5 for a set of anti-static brushes on Ebay than the premium for that higher end model - and it's great. Massively powerful - I wouldn't use this on anything very sensitive, as I would expect it to be able to tear poorly soldered components right off of a PCB. Does a beautiful job cleaning fully assembled PCs, especially when combined with a brush for some agitation of stuff that's caked on. Easily cleans out radiators even while installed. Also great for getting water out of cooling loops - though watch where your drain hose is pointed, and make sure it's firmly held in place! I'm definitely never going back to canned air - this is _miles_ better. Only downside is that it's loud AF, but that's a small price to pay.



It's the _"easily cleans out radiators"_ mention which does it for me... i've got 3 AIOs in 2 machines and you're right air dusting cans deserve a spot in _"never going back to"_ bin. Im curious, can you link up your model so i can compare current pricing.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 26, 2022)

Follow up on the EVGA Z20 the key response is great. The wrist pad is great. My biggest gripes are the noise and would prefer lower profile key caps. Apparently according to Cherry they'll work with any Cherry style cross stems key caps for the standard keys. It also looks really great with pudding caps. I think white ones might better looking potentially as well. I want to find some low profile keycaps and a good set of O-rings. 

I'm not too sure on the O-rings soft/hard and thin/thick type, but leaning on the side of THICC, but squishy. The switches are (Travel: 3.0mm) with (Actuation: 1.5mm) I'm wondering if I can find O-rings that are 0.5mm/0.75mm thick at 40A/60A or 40A/50A/60A for a soft/medium/hard hybrid might be good if I can double or triple them with 0.5mm or 0.75mm ones. I've found some that are 1.5mm and 30A which idk how well that would work or not it's right about the sweet spot, but those would definatly be more on the mushy side which I'm not sure about, but given the actuation point is for 1.5mm it would probably be better than 70A ones that thick. I think it would be better to have a little bit of give and forgiveness to the feel mushy or not. I'm use to membrane scissor switches anyway which are mushy as can be.


----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 26, 2022)

Latest purchase, I'm now transferring data from old phone to the new one  wirelessly via Smart Switch....


----------



## Fouquin (Aug 26, 2022)

Radeon R9 285X



More info later in a more appropriate thread.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 26, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> i am glad i kept my Fiio Q1 Mark II nonetheless... *it make my smartphone sound amazing!* (and also give awesome ear massage at max volume... 1/3rd max is just perfect )
> View attachment 257987


and kinda awkward sometime ...

SOLUTION!


a lot of packaging for such a small ... ES9281AC PRO driven USB DAC (cool i always wanted to compare a AK4452 versus that one )

Correction, DAC and amp but no volume knob  and that's it ... (still better than the bog basic USB dongle bundled with "oh my god, i can't stand evolution, no 3.5mm jack on my phone!!!!" (joke~)


also C to C cable ... neat one, the "leather" strap is practical and the sleeving is not Nylon but rather Aramid

also ... 5 yrs waranty on that one


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 26, 2022)

Had some issues with 3 wismecs, not buying wismec again...

Ordered:

Geek Vape Aegis Legend 2 Mod (Silver)





Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## GamerGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Although I do like the Miami keycaps on the K2, I'm kinda stuck on a more solid, single color scheme for this keyboard. So, I ordered, and got, a set of red PBT shine through keycaps to replace the Miami set (which isn't wasted, it went to my Keycool 84 MX Black).





While I was at it, I'd also ordered an active laptop cooling stand (surprisingly, made of some sort of alloy, possibly aluminum), I got this particular model as the fan placements seem to more or less align with the air intake vents on the bottom of my laptop. I figured it'd provide a good amount of cool exterior air to the vents (and thus, the coolers within the laptop)




The airflow from these two fans is more powerful than the one big fan on the CoolerMaster cooling pad (even at max), when the latter was running, I could barely feel any air being pushed to the vents, but with this new one, I can certainly feel it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 29, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> It's the _"easily cleans out radiators"_ mention which does it for me... i've got 3 AIOs in 2 machines and you're right air dusting cans deserve a spot in _"never going back to"_ bin. Im curious, can you link up your model so i can compare current pricing.


I use a ryobi air compressor (with their drill battery, ofc) and an LG cordless vac. We had an entire thread on the joys of this stuff
paint brushes are amazing, get them in different sizes to loosen up what the sucky blowy whirrr stuff misses

Cleaning your computer, what do you use? | Page 3 | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 29, 2022)

well it not really tech but then again what its in is.
can you spot it ?.

closer.

there he is Spiro the Crested Gecko.

hes a bit shy at the moment with moving from my Daughters.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 29, 2022)

I picked up these XVX Horizon PBT Low Profile Keycaps MX switches. To put on EVGA Z20 optical keyboard. I skipped the o-rings for now, but I did see some soft landing pads by Elite Keyboards that look like they would pretty good to try and you could probably double them at the same time to further muffle noise and cushion typing.









xtreemchaos said:


> there he is Spiro the Crested Gecko.
> View attachment 259891
> hes a bit shy at the moment with moving from my Daughters.



Does he sell car insurance by chance!!?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 29, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Does he sell car insurance by chance!!?


No hes got a sister who works for the gas board if you want a meter   .


----------



## r9 (Aug 29, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> New monitor, Gigabyte M32Q, the S2721DGF is the vertical screen now - the 27" to 32" jump was more than I thought it would be
> 
> View attachment 259102


Nice keyboard.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> well it not really tech but then again what its in is.
> can you spot it ?.
> View attachment 259893
> closer.
> ...


You married @R-T-B  ?!?


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You married @R-T-B  ?!?


I prefer freedom.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 30, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I prefer freedom.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Aug 30, 2022)

freedom isnt what it crack up to be   Spiro.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 30, 2022)

My new Geekvape Aegis L200


----------



## r9 (Aug 30, 2022)

Steam Wreck


Lenovo 10e refurb from Microcenter $69
Razer Kishi refurb for $40
Ribbon cables, ribbon extender and Velcro $30 
All together $140ish.
Using SteamLInk to stream the games. 
Not all games work stream right I wish I had NVIDIA GPU to use Moonlight.
I've tried other apps but they were all worst than or not working compared to Steam Link.
For the games that do work with the wired Razer controller it's very responsive and pleasant to use.
I had to also set QoS on the PC and the Steam Wreck to make it work flawlessly.


----------



## oobymach (Aug 30, 2022)

r9 said:


> Steam Wreck
> View attachment 260004
> 
> Lenovo 10e refurb from Microcenter $69
> ...


I like it but Duct/Gorilla tape is rubbish for modding, try Tuck tape or any metal tape (Aluminum etc) for a more permanent grip.


----------



## r9 (Aug 30, 2022)

oobymach said:


> I like it but Duct/Gorilla tape is rubbish for modding, try Tuck tape or any metal tape (Aluminum etc) for a more permanent grip.


it's not the Gorilla tape that's holding it it's Velcro.
The Gorilla tape is just put on the Velcro sticky side instead the white paper that comes with.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 30, 2022)

r9 said:


> Steam Wreck
> View attachment 260004
> 
> Lenovo 10e refurb from Microcenter $69
> ...



I'll take 2!


----------



## r9 (Aug 30, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> I'll take 2!


I think it's super cool but most people don't like the idea for streaming games.
It's definitely much much better experience than cloud gaming with the low latency.
It's so low that's like it's running on the tablet. 
After the fact I think 8in tablet with the usb c port in the middle of the side I think would be the best setup.  I just couldn't pass on Lenovo Chromebook from $69.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 30, 2022)

Streaming has come a long ways on improving over the years and will only continue to get better. I can't wait for smooth more reliable wireless everything.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2022)

SX8200 (not Pro, the original) suddenly began shitting the bed after barely 3 years.......time for a storage upgrade with the SN850X. I had no idea WD even went and updated the SN850. Unintentionally, all 3 drives are WD now, because Samsung apparently believes their name is always worth a $50 markup

1TB SN750 (new RMA from this year) as boot drive
2TB SN850X for games/big programs
1TB Blue 3D for photo editing and media


----------



## AM4isGOD (Aug 31, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> SX8200 (not Pro, the original) suddenly began shitting the bed after barely 3 years.......time for a storage upgrade with the SN850X. I had no idea WD even went and updated the SN850. Unintentionally, all 3 drives are WD now, because Samsung apparently believes their name is always worth a $50 markup
> 
> 1TB SN750 (new RMA from this year) as boot drive
> 2TB SN850 for games/big programs
> ...



Nice, i have 2 x WD SN850 1tb, good drives, both for games only, Steam and other games.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 31, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> SX8200 (not Pro, the original) suddenly began shitting the bed after barely 3 years.......time for a storage upgrade with the SN850X. I had no idea WD even went and updated the SN850. Unintentionally, all 3 drives are WD now, because Samsung apparently believes their name is always worth a $50 markup
> 
> 1TB SN750 (new RMA from this year) as boot drive
> 2TB SN850 for games/big programs
> ...


From what i saw it's the same drive with faster DDR memory for caching - probably a design change due to covid shortages ending

I wonder if they also simply doubled the NAND flash modules density while they were at it, since they lose the 500GB and add a 4TB


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> From what i saw it's the same drive with faster DDR memory for caching - probably a design change due to covid shortages ending
> 
> I wonder if they also simply doubled the NAND flash modules density while they were at it, since they lose the 500GB and add a 4TB



The density of the NAND is unchanged I think, but they swapped in new 112-layer bics5. This 2TB SN850X has still just 2 packages on the front side. 4TB pictures are hard to come by, but they just made it a (unique for WD) double-sided drive to accommodate 4 packages:







The price was just okay for $295 - pretty much right after I left the store they upped the price to $330 (more what I expected for a new product). 980 Pro not great at $310 and the 970 Evo Plus at $290 is comedy. Hynix P41 only available from third-party sellers for $500  SN570 at $220 seemed a little expensive for what it is. There were other performers like KC3000 ($249) and P5 Plus ($275) but I decided just to stick to something familiar. After all I only had a short time to make a decision with the ADATA having a seizure.


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 31, 2022)

Higher layered NAND and more cache maybe some adjusts to the controller's channels. It's hard to keep track of there's plenty of competition in the storage segment.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> The density of the NAND is unchanged I think, but they swapped in new 112-layer bics5.


Don't you mean the 176layer NAND?


----------



## InVasMani (Aug 31, 2022)

That's how many layers of lasagna I need.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 31, 2022)

Hi,
That's amore


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't you mean the 176layer NAND?



no, WD is technically trailing the others on layer count but not that it matters apparently since even bics5 had such a strong showing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> no, WD is technically trailing the others on layer count but not that it matters apparently since even bics5 had such a strong showing


I thought WD had already moved to their 176layer process for all of their NAND. Are they still using the older process for some product lines? Kinda weird.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I thought WD had already moved to their 176layer process for all of their NAND. Are they still using the older process for some product lines? Kinda weird.



Bics6 (162-layer) isn't in production yet at WD/Toshiba I think. End of year or next year. Doubt there will be products this year with it. Took two years to move off 96L Bics4 (SN850, SN550).

WD's two new products for this year are both 112-layer Bics5 (SN570 and SN850X). I guess layer stacking war is a bit like the nanometer war - too many other factors to attribute better performance to just 1 metric


----------



## mechtech (Sep 1, 2022)

Probably this a month ago








						Super Flower Computer Inc. - Computer case, Power supply
					

振華電腦為全球電源供應器專業製造商，以優秀的經營團隊，結合實力堅強的研發陣容，持續在市場上推出品質優良的產品




					www.super-flower.com.tw
				




price was right.  Not a fan of those universal connectors.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Bics6 (162-layer) isn't in production yet at WD/Toshiba I think. End of year or next year. Doubt there will be products this year with it. Took two years to move off 96L Bics4 (SN850, SN550).
> 
> WD's two new products for this year are both 112-layer Bics5 (SN570 and SN850X). I guess layer stacking war is a bit like the nanometer war - too many other factors to attribute better performance to just 1 metric


Bics in general performs better for a lower layer count than the competition, so it takes less layers to reach parity.  I don't remember the technical reasons.


----------



## mclaren85 (Sep 1, 2022)

That may not be the tech purchase, but I have ordered 6 pieces of MSI coaster. These are not genuine MSI coasters, I have contacted a company which makes this kind of stuff on customer needs. So I give them these logos and the result is perfect
6 coaster is for 3$.


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 1, 2022)

10 yard penalty for no LED's.


----------



## oobymach (Sep 1, 2022)

Ordered some parts for a build.


----------



## Audioave10 (Sep 1, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Ordered some parts for a build.
> 
> View attachment 260258


I have that Focus G Petrol Blue case still new in the box. I haven't used it yet but it seems nice.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 1, 2022)

This thing is still running great!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 1, 2022)

Ended up investing in a new laptop, which will hopefully last as long as my old Thinkpad X250.
So far, so good, although Windows 11 is going to take some getting used to.
The OLED display is really something though.


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 2, 2022)

Got my keycap set, but the stabilizer ends that go over the mx stems don't come off and one out of the two on the space bar broke. The lighting is and typing feel are improved though over stock and a bit less rebound key chatter though bottoming out sound still is poor. Soft landing pads might muffle and dampen the sound a good bit further. Not sure what to do about the stem ends.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 2, 2022)

Looked into pop filters, found some sales and bargains





Sent one of the three Yetis to my brother




He put a sock on it, so now i gotta compete.




If i use the VR, I can imagine my existing stand would work great with the filters while my desk setup can use the arm (and remove something i keep accidentally kicking)


----------



## SpittinFax (Sep 2, 2022)

I recently discovered Mouser Electronics and have been nothing short of impressed. Over here in Australia the availability of electronic components for DIY projects is very shitty, we have Jaycar but they have small stores and are hit-and-miss unless you're looking for very common items. Ebay is not much better. Luckily Mouser are a great supplier, they have the huge variety and big stock quantities which comes in handy.

Somehow they manage to ship stuff in record time too. I placed this order for a bunch of goodies (mostly PCB sockets and logic chips) and it was on my doorstep 72 hours later, which included the warehouse picking time and overseas shipping. Strewth!


----------



## PerfectWave (Sep 2, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Ended up investing in a new laptop, which will hopefully last as long as my old Thinkpad X250.
> So far, so good, although Windows 11 is going to take some getting used to.
> The OLED display is really something though.
> 
> View attachment 260277


oled display aint good for laptops? most of the time they show same images


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 2, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> oled display aint good for laptops? most of the time they show same images


Eh? How is that different from a regular desktop or a phone?


----------



## Tarte (Sep 2, 2022)

A new mice: RAZER BASILISK V3


----------



## oobymach (Sep 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Looked into pop filters, found some sales and bargains
> 
> View attachment 260363
> 
> ...


Are you trying to tell us something with all the Yeti's? Are there sasquatches running around down under? I though you guys just had aborigininals?


----------



## Shrek (Sep 3, 2022)

Dell P2214Hb monitor ($5)


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 3, 2022)

I am committed now with this addition.

What have I gotten myself into? A full blown custom water-cooling PC loop, just because of the perfectionist side of my resting OCD did not like the 3 slot graphics card cooler was blocking the rgb lit logo in the PCH heatsink.

Now with a soon to be fitted one slot full cover graphics card water block the nuisance will be gone.

Fitting to be done this late evening, with proper introduction into the loop no sooner than tomorrow. Just to much hassle for loop draining and such at such a late hour, so I will game a map or two with a 5700XT in the mean time.

le:3rd picture with the card and block fully assembled.


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 3, 2022)

Why is it they don't alternate fan blade rotation on case fans like is done with GPU coolers!? Has anyone ever stopped to wonder what if they did wouldn't it only help move case airflow exactly in the directions it should go outside the case and to the rear of the case with cool intake air!!? I would think it would reduce some air turbulence between nearby fans too which probably doesn't help longevity or energy any the way it's normally done. Perhaps I'm wrong, but I don't see how it could be worse provided it's the same size fans and overall design except the blades rotation inverted the other direction between fans.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 3, 2022)

dont whant to set it' said:


> What have I gotten myself into? A full blown custom water-cooling PC loop, just because of the perfectionist side



As has been mentioned elsewhere, water cooling may cool the CPU, but denies the motherboard the air cooling it might otherwise have got, so those VRMs might not be happy.



InVasMani said:


> I would think it would reduce some air turbulence



Turbulent air picks up heat better than laminar.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 3, 2022)

Shrek said:


> As has been mentioned elsewhere, water cooling may cool the CPU, but denies the motherboard the air cooling it might otherwise get, so those VRMs might not be happy.


If you are mounting the radiators internal to the case, you are using the same air cooling. The air is just a little warmer having gone through an intake radiator. If this is a concern, there are always monoblocks and VRM waterblocks.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 3, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> If you are mounting the radiators internal to the case, you are using the same air cooling. The air is just a little warmer having gone through an intake radiator. If this is a concern, there are always monoblocks and VRM waterblocks.



I was thinking about air cooling where the air is driven down through the heatsink fins and then impinges on the motherboard around the CPU


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 3, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Turbulent air picks up heat better than laminar.



Seems like a valid point, but not sure it matters for case fans where you're really going for airflow. Also  while it picks up heat better it's more noisy and it reduces intake/outtake volume by exchange. I suppose I see your point for like 360 radiator though, but idk there is plenty of complaints about push/pull in regard to turbulence and it not being so desirable so it's recommended to use the same type of fan on both sides rather than mixing different types and/or sizes. I think you've got a point though in terms of how and where you utilize the case fans throws a wrinkle in it for certain.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 3, 2022)

I agree, noise is an important issue.


----------



## mechtech (Sep 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> This thing is still running great!
> 
> View attachment 260271


I want to know how it is in the Winnipeg winters??


----------



## freeagent (Sep 3, 2022)

mechtech said:


> I want to know how it is in the Winnipeg winters??


Not sure.. I might take it out once or twice just to see..


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 4, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Not sure.. I might take it out once or twice just to see..


Snow tires? 

Let us know how it drifts! 


Shrek said:


> I was thinking about air cooling where the air is driven down through the heatsink fins and then impinges on the motherboard around the CPU


I see your point, I wasn't really thinking about stock coolers and the like. Aren't most people (here) using tower coolers anyways?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Dell P2214Hb monitor ($5)View attachment 260522


For $5 that's very nice!


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 4, 2022)

@Shrek as it is configured at the moment, the radiator is a stand-alone external type with a builtin water pump.

I'd rather not go with in chassis radiator but if testing results mandate it I will add one and maybe do without the external one.

Just because its gonna be water-cooled, wont change anything , plan remains unchanged : GPU @1600MHz | 825mV Vgpucore. Max power pull from the socket by my PC is under 250W peak/maximum.

Gonna be hard finding a silent pump if to ditch the external rad, plus I got another standalone pump witch is still noisy even at 5V . Fells like chasing a winged rainbow'i unicorn. I can hear the current one , only if I place my head on the radiator.

The card is in just for the photoshot.


----------



## dgianstefani (Sep 4, 2022)

Frick said:


> Reading on this forum is like endless reasons for not doing water cooling.


Nah it's just that people use pastel coolants that need changing every year, different types of water which again can have biological growth or ionisation, and bad mixes of metals etc. 

Pure copper/pure aluminium loop with brass or nickel fittings + Mayhems XTR nano coolant = maybe run the coolant through a coffee filter after the first year, then you're pretty much done, zero maintenance, unless you extend or otherwise modify the loop, then it's just a matter of giving it a quick filter again.

Essentially, with custom there's massive potential to screw up, where you don't pay the cost until a few months or years later.

With AIO's they're pretty idiot proof but *will *eventually fail or lose performance to the point where they are worse than high end air.

Water as a cooling tech is not fundamentally flawed, but it's complicated and requires some technical and plumbing knowledge to achieve successfully. Manufacturers are more than happy to keep selling you parts and consumables, so there isn't much motivation for them to educate people around the matter.


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 4, 2022)

Hopefully my AIO ages gracefully and just loses a bit of performance over time. It's going to be mounted on the block of high end air though so maybe it can be setup for the pump to only kick on at certain temperature targets and might end the life of the pump. Less heat should be going thru it as well since it won't be absorbing as much of it.


----------



## edwardv (Sep 4, 2022)

Well they are parts for my brand new Hp 17.3" laptop !!!
A brand new SSD and 64GB of DDR4 !!!
These are the last 3 tech purchases I have made.
Waiting for these parts in the mail this upcoming week to install them !!!
Take a look below ...
What you think ?

HP ENVY 17.3" Laptop Intel Core i7 12GB Memory 512GB SSD Natural Silver 17-cr0013dx - Best Buy 
Bought it like 2 weeks ago ... 12th Gen Intel


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2022)

edwardv said:


> Well they are parts for my brand new Hp 17.3" laptop !!!
> A brand new SSD and 64GB of DDR4 !!!
> These are the last 3 tech purchases I have made.
> Waiting for these parts in the mail this upcoming week to install them !!!
> ...



"Gaming SSD".... Must be the best there is! ... 
Just that the laptop isn't that "gamish"..

Edit: What are your plans with 64GB of memory!?...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 4, 2022)

dcf-joe said:


> Picked this up today at the Microcenter in Minneapolis. Open box, 12GB Asus Strix OC RTX 3080 for $720.
> 
> View attachment 257405



if its not to late to return this, I'd consider getting your money back, 3080 TI's brand new are selling for 749.99 to 789.99 at the moment at major official retailers in USA. very small extra price to pay for going from used possible miner card to a bump in FPS and brand new out the door...  just my two cents.

edit:  I just found a rtx 3080 ti brand new at best buy shipped and sold by best buy official website for $739.99  - see below for the card model, its in stock.

MSI - NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Ventus 12GB OC GDDR6X PCI Express 4.0 Graphic Card​


----------



## edwardv (Sep 4, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> "Gaming SSD".... Must be the best there is! ...
> Just that the laptop isn't that "gamish"..


If I could have waited, I would have purchased a bleeding-edge pcie 5.0 ssd that I believe is compatible with the Intel 12th gen chipsets !!!
About the laptop, I know it is not a gaming laptop  bummers

If I had the $$$$$ I was researching/eyeing the Dell alienware line or their workstation line. The Dell Alienwares offer 17.3 widescreen displays compared to their latest workstation laptops offer 17" displays - I did not see 17.3" screens offered in their latest workstations. 

I would have been looking at an approximate $5000 to $6000 investment !!!
Since I do not have that type of funding at the moment, I went with this HP.

Will probably upgrade inevitably within a year probably with a dedicated gpu laptop !
My previous setup was an HP 17.3" Envy with 11th Gen Intel Core i7 with 32GB RAM and an Geforce Mx450gpu

This new one with 12GB RAM seems quicker, more snappier than the previous one !!! wow !!!
I wonder how it will browse with the 64GB RAM and the 7Gb/s SSD upgrades ...

Cheers !!!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2022)

edwardv said:


> Will probably upgrade inevitably within a year probably with a dedicated gpu laptop !


An eGPU? Are you sure that's compatible with this laptop?









						14 Best External Graphics Card For Laptops | External GPU 2023
					

Upgrade the graphic configuration of your laptop by comparing the top External Graphics Cards to select the best External GPU.




					www.softwaretestinghelp.com


----------



## edwardv (Sep 4, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> An eGPU? Are you sure that's compatible with this laptop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naw, i mean purchase a new computer with a dedicated graphics card ( proabably nvidia) . 

I doubt the thunderbolt ports can handel an eGpu on this Hp .


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 4, 2022)

edwardv said:


> i mean purchase a new computer with a dedicated graphics card ( proabably nvidia) .



If you want to game, I'd recommend a desktop PC for lower temperatures, better airflow, no restrictions, longevity and you could save some money as well.


----------



## edwardv (Sep 4, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> An eGPU? Are you sure that's compatible with this laptop?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow !!!
I was looking at your link ... Impressive they can do such externally !

I never thought of buying an eGpu .... But, I don't know... I just see myself purchasing a new setup with all the goodies I would have ever wanted (at the time of purchase lol ) !!!

I guess I could have this new Hp as the portable traveling laptop .
I do have my living room desk ready for a new setup thou !!!

What would you think of a Mac Mini with a 32" Dell 4k Monitor and bluetooth keyboard and mouse for a setup with an Iphone?
This would be primarily for my mom to use thou ....


----------



## dgianstefani (Sep 4, 2022)

M1/M2 mac mini's are great, but for pretty much the same price you can just get a M1/2 air.

With the price of the 4k monitor and everything else too, just get the 14" MBP.


----------



## Braegnok (Sep 4, 2022)

Received a few items from EK yesterday for the Z690 Dark Kingpin build.

EK-Quantum Vector FTW3 block:  https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector2-ftw3-rtx-3090-ti-d-rgb-nickel-plexi





EK-Quantum Lumen 7" LCD: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-lumen-7-lcd-black









The EK Lumen panel comes with mounting hardware for 120mm fan mounting, I'm going with Praxis fan mount bracket: https://www.primochill.com/products/praxis-wetbenchsx-fan-mount-bracket-kit?variant=39352165007529

The EK Lumen panel will mount to Praxis bench above motherboard.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Sep 4, 2022)

Had to get some bits for my desktop (as I moved country recently) and picked this up for around $47, alongside a Fractal Design Focus 2 sold black, a Noctua NH-D15 and a Seasonic Focus GX 750 W.
Not a bad keyboard overall, but it makes a bit of a clunking noise when you hit the spacebar.


----------



## dgianstefani (Sep 4, 2022)

Braegnok said:


> Received a few items from EK yesterday for the Z690 Dark Kingpin build.
> 
> EK-Quantum Vector FTW3 block:  https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector2-ftw3-rtx-3090-ti-d-rgb-nickel-plexi
> 
> ...


Nice screen, amazing mobo, wouldn't trust anything EK that isn't vector fittings or EPDM tubing though.


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

r9 said:


> Why do you need so many threads ripped ?


Because     I do crunching for WCG, Rosetta and such like, I like threads   Besides, 32 threads is so last month....


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> TechN is better than heatkiller likely the same price to.


Prefer the look of the Heatkiller in the setup and to be honest, the difference of a 1 degree I wouldn't care or notice because I'd open a window or turn the fans up a little more    10 degrees, now that's a little different


----------



## dgianstefani (Sep 4, 2022)

Heatkiller is a much more established brand too, shame they don't do founders card waterblocks, just reference.


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> View attachment 259229
> Arrived yesterday.


Good units, have one


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 4, 2022)

phill said:


> Because  I do crunching for WCG, Rosetta and such like, I like threads   Besides, 32 threads is so last month....
> 
> Prefer the look of the Heatkiller in the setup and to be honest, the difference of a 1 degree I wouldn't care or notice because I'd open a window or turn the fans up a little more  10 degrees, now that's a little different


Hi,
My bad techN doesn't even make a threadripper block


----------



## phill (Sep 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> My bad techN doesn't even make a threadripper block


That might be a problem....    I use mostly EK blocks for AM4 rigs aside from the AIO's I have...  The were bought in a sale or second hand so wasn't such a problem


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 4, 2022)

phill said:


> That might be a problem....  I use mostly EK blocks for AM4 rigs aside from the AIO's I have... The were bought in a sale or second hand so wasn't such a problem


Hi,
Yep no way, well no easy way to mount a am4 or 5 water block on thread ripper socket it's huge


----------



## Shrek (Sep 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> For $5 that's very nice!



And it even works! I already have its bigger sibling (Dell P2416D) which is 2560 x 1440



dont whant to set it' said:


> The card is in just for the photoshot.



You have a fan on top of the water cooling?


----------



## khemist (Sep 4, 2022)

This is my gaming setup now im sitting in a recliner.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Sep 4, 2022)

@Shrek , I should of led with: pc is outside the case at the moment, for ease of whatever. The Silverstone Raven RV05 that is going into has two 180mm fans , barely noticeable at their lowest fans speed setting.
Got everything out of it to do proper measurements and I found at least one 360mm by 180mm by 42mm on sale,  that will fit need be.
That fan is there for the RAM if I push it to 1.38V


----------



## SpittinFax (Sep 5, 2022)

This one was an unexpected used purchase lottery win. I was going to modchip a PS1 myself, turns out it already has one! And it plays "backup" CD's perfectly fine. All my original game discs are long gone so that's excellent.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> turns out it already has one!


And a quality one! Excellent score!


----------



## SpittinFax (Sep 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And a quality one! Excellent score!



Whoever did it went to some effort to actually route it on top of the shield. Part number is 12C509 so it's an MM3 modchip, which is the one you want for most PS1's.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 5, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> This one was an unexpected used purchase lottery win. I was going to modchip a PS1 myself, turns out it already has one! And it plays "backup" CD's perfectly fine. All my original game discs are long gone so that's excellent.
> 
> 
> View attachment 260669
> ...


There are also optical drive emulator mods out there if you wanna do some soldering.


----------



## masterdeejay (Sep 5, 2022)

I have now the slowest pcie geforce card ever made. This is the Geforce PCX5300 (PCX5700 PCB). It has fx5200 Agp GPU + bridge chip and 128mb 64bit 5ns (ddr400) ram.


----------



## oobymach (Sep 5, 2022)

^ Benchmark it, do it now!

My latest purchase, and last requirement for my new build.


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 5, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> if its not to late to return this, I'd consider getting your money back, 3080 TI's brand new are selling for 749.99 to 789.99 at the moment at major official retailers in USA. very small extra price to pay for going from used possible miner card to a bump in FPS and brand new out the door...  just my two cents.
> 
> edit:  I just found a rtx 3080 ti brand new at best buy shipped and sold by best buy official website for $739.99  - see below for the card model, its in stock.
> 
> MSI - NVIDIA GeForce RTX 3080 Ti Ventus 12GB OC GDDR6X PCI Express 4.0 Graphic Card​


You have a great point.

I just checked my receipt, and my 30-day return policy would end this Thursday, the 8th.

Unfortunately, I work all this week and am pretty much unwilling to make a six hour round-trip drive to the Microcenter in Kansas City to return it


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 5, 2022)

More keycap fun for me, bought a set of Gradient PBT shine through keycap for my Ducky Shine (will have to check which model it is as I have too many Duckys). Also got an Orico 10gbps external case for a Crucial P1 500GB NVMe M.2 2280 SSD that I'm gonna be using when I'm overseas.





Also got a set of 104 G. Skill Crystal Crown keycaps, since it's just 104 keycaps, I'd had to get a set of blank R4 keycaps to fill in the top right (media keys I think), doesn't matter to me as I don't use 'em anyway. Oh yeah, this is one of my fav keyboards, Ducky Shine 2 78 Edition. These G. Skill keycaps are of much better quality than those PPudding keycaps I'd gotten earlier.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 6, 2022)

Ordered a new battery for my phone. I hope it survives the swap.


----------



## oobymach (Sep 6, 2022)

Got a used Gammaxx 300 for $10, looks almost mint after a clean up.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 6, 2022)

Shiit Saga + preamp on the used market.  Looks mint and even came with the factory box and manual, (the thing by the logo looks like a scratch but its just a piece of dirt).  The Saga + is a tube pre but it also has a solid state mode as well as a completely passive attenuation mode so I'll get to play around and experiment with the tube in vs. out of the path which was kinda the idea as this is the first tube anything I've ever owned.

I also picked up four Russian tubes from Ukraine off eBay so I'm also support the war effect, lol.















Amp will be a class D 100 watts into 8ohn, 200 into 4 ICEpower 200 ASC in a Ghent Audio enclosure, Marantz and Emotiva amongst a bunch of others use ICEpower tech. Its further along than whats pictured here but still only half assembled as I think I was sent the wrong wiring harness to go from the power switch to the primary board that contains the PSU.

Also have a class A Nelons Pass ACA amp kit but I haven't opend that box yet and that one is a bare PCB and components that all need to soldered.



Primary board that contains both the PSU and one of the channels of the amplifier.





Second channel that shares the PSU from the primary board.






Amp enclosure with the pile parts; binding posts, XLR connectors, feet, standoffs, ect.






Enclosure, front and rear panel.





Thick (8mm I think?) front panel, and Panasonic power switch.





Wire harness to make it all work..... most of it anyway.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 6, 2022)

Operandi said:


> Shiit Saga + preamp on the used market.  Looks mint and even came with the factory box and manual, (the thing by the logo looks like a scratch but its just a piece of dirt).  The Saga + is a tube pre but it also has a solid state mode as well as a completely passive attenuation mode so I'll get to play around and experiment with the tube in vs. out of the path which was kinda the idea as this is the first tube anything I've ever owned.
> 
> I also picked up four Russian tubes from Ukraine off eBay so I'm also support the war effect, lol.
> View attachment 260854
> ...



I have always been interested in Pre-Amps, but i have never had a super hardcore setup. My current setup is Asgard 2 and Modi 3.

What exactly does a pre-amp do? I am guessing it is only for speaker systems, not headphones?  Why is the speaker amp not sufficient? Why would someone want a pre-amp and amp? Sorry if I sound dumb, I just have no idea about any of this stuff.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Sep 6, 2022)

Me:  "Graphics cards cost too much!"

Also me:  "Let's spend half a Benjamin on fans!"





Oh yeah, also these:


----------



## tussinman (Sep 6, 2022)

Was going to wait till Ryzen 7000 series to do the upgrade but my local Microcenter had too good of a deal to pass up.

Open box H670 motherboard, open box i5 12400, and open box 2x16GB DDR4 all for a combined $300

Too good of a deal to pass up, got all 3 parts for what the 7600X itself would of cost and all 3 parts for like $50 more then what my i7 3770k cost back in 2013. Once 14th gen comes out they'll slash the 13th gen i7 to sub $250 and then i'll do one final upgrade on the platform and it should last till 2025


----------



## Operandi (Sep 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have always been interested in Pre-Amps, but i have never had a super hardcore setup. My current setup is Asgard 2 and Modi 3.
> 
> What exactly does a pre-amp do? I am guessing it is only for speaker systems, not headphones?  Why is the speaker amp not sufficient? Why would someone want a pre-amp and amp? Sorry if I sound dumb, I just have no idea about any of this stuff.



Even though I grew up around this stuff I'm not really an expect either, but a preamp is essentially a circuit that attenuates or amplifies a low level source from a DAC, turntable, CD player, ect and then outputs a voltage a power amplifer is expecting to see that then drives your speakers or headphones.  Its also, usually has multiple inputs but thats not really required.   Any integrated amp has a preamp section built in and your Asgard is a preamp because it has pre-outs.  

Noise and distortion is a factor in the preamplification stage so most think a dedicated preamp is better than building it into the amplifier itself.  As to why its mostly a speaker thing and not so much with headphones, I'd guess thats probably do to the power level differences involved in what is required to drive speakers vs. headphones.  It would be much easier to build and isolate headphone amp circuit and keep it from influencing the preamp stage than it would be to in amplifier thats dealing with amounts of watts needed to drive speakers.


----------



## bobbybluz (Sep 7, 2022)

I bought one of these on an open box deal (with full warranty) for $300 including taxes Saturday afternoon. For the price I couldn't turn it down. I needed another HDMI 2.1 display for my i5 12600K/Z690 rig with a XFX Speedster Merc 319 RX 6800 XT in it. At 4K it looks fabulous.
VIZIO 50" Class M7 Series 4K QLED HDR Smart TV M50Q7-J01 - Best Buy


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Sep 7, 2022)

I caught Klipsch R-41PM on sale...replaced Kanto YU3...on the Ryzen machine. The sound difference is substantial given that they have very similar feature set. A Polk sub sits under the desk, rounding out the sound. The Kantos are out in the garage for quick blue tooth sound . I like the Klipsch set a lot.


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 7, 2022)

I installed a modded bios on my Clevo W650KK1 a while ago with the intent to upgrade to Coffee Lake at some point.

That point is now...






Grabbed an i5-8400T for a little over $70. It's a 35W 6C 6T CPU with a base clock of 1.7GHz and a boost of 3.5GHz. I'm upgrading from both my Pentium G4560 and i5-6500T; both CPUs I've been alternating between in this laptop.

But in order for 6+ core CPUs to work properly in 7th-gen Clevo laptops, you need to cover two pins with Kapton tape. It's extremely fiddly. It's _technically _optional if you don't mind having those two pins potentially burn away.






This extremely blurry picture shows my attempt (as well as how much I scratched up the areas around the pins). I set down a 3.5mm strip of tape in the general area and then tried to carefully cut away what I didn't need with a craft knife.






Got it installed in the laptop...






...and it POSTs!






It seems to work perfectly. After running some benchmarks, the temps seem to max at around 68C. Pretty good for an (admittedly low-power) desktop CPU in a laptop.

Maybe at some point, I'll step up to an 8700K (undervolted and underclocked of course).


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 7, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I installed a modded bios on my Clevo W650KK1 a while ago with the intent to upgrade to Coffee Lake at some point.
> 
> That point is now...
> 
> ...


Noice  Intel was pretty ass-y when they had two physically identical LGA1151 sockets but just artificially incompatible..


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> oled display aint good for laptops? most of the time they show same images


Any device using OLED, will make sure to have anti-burn in techniques at a hardware and firmware level - they wouldnt use it in a laptop without being confident it'll at least outlast the warranty.


I've outdone my brother again, as is required by law here in Straya

One desk mount, one floor mount - i'll see if the desk mount stays out of line of sight, one will go here and the other for the VR system











5800x3D is heavily discounted and it's extremely tempting... an x3D 64GB + 3090 build should be viable for another 5+ years


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> an x3D 64GB + 3090 build should be viable for another 5+ years


Probably it is, as 1080 Ti is 5+ years old and it's still quite capable today. Hell, even 290X on my 2nd PC is fine.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 7, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Probably it is, as 1080 Ti is 5+ years old and it's still quite capable today. Hell, even 290X on my 2nd PC is fine.



it really depends what you want though, I want all my games to run at 110+ fps at 1440p maxed out. nothing currently released can do that, but it's getting very close... I am really hoping high end next gen can pull this off for most newly released AAA games


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> it really depends what you want though, I want all my games to run at 110+ fps at 1440p maxed out. nothing currently released can do that, but it's getting very close... I am really hoping high end next gen can pull this off for most newly released AAA games


Well, I can play at medium if it's needed. Hell, I truly got to PC gaming with a GF4 Ti 4200 in 2005 and I still enjoyed games


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 7, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Well, I can play at medium if it's needed. Hell, I truly got to PC gaming with a GF4 Ti 4200 in 2005 and I still enjoyed games



There are certain games I enjoy more at higher fps, that's all I am trying to say, and if I can afford to experience that, then I choose to do so.

Lot of games I am just fine with medium settings and 60 fps too.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> There are certain games I enjoy more at higher fps, that's all I am trying to say.
> 
> Lot of games I am just fine with medium settings and 60 fps too.


Ah, I get your point. I agree with that, 60fps is fine for most games, but yeah, in online shooters the higher FPS, the better. Even tho I still play with 1080p60 monitor (4K60 next).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 7, 2022)

can't stop, won't stop

after the 40 ohm Nowsonic Prinz for listening at home, here come the 26 ohm FH1s
84chf in Switzerland, minus 34chf fidelity rebate i got it ... uh? just ~10chf cheaper than the international pricing of 60$ 
hybrid 1 DD +1 BA configuration with a 13,6mm dynamic driver coupled with a Knowles 33518 Balanced Armature Driver
better quality than the TRN V60 i had (also hybrid but 2 DD + 1 BA), more detailed than the Fiio FA1 (well obviously ... that one only had 1 BA and no DD ) and excelent pairing with the KA1


Fiio is generous, lots of eartip (YAY for memory foam ) transport box and over the top cable (iirc it's the same cable as the FD3 that cost double) it's a Four strands of 120 wires Litz Type 2 monocrystalline copper cable, neat shell, celluloid face-plate and brass nozzle




perfect for my upcoming flight where i will have to put my phone in plane mode but .... will they put the plane in phone mode???  

next on the list, mainly because i always wanted one ... also for "at home" like the Prinz, a Beyerdynamic DT770 250 ohm... not too expensive but might wait next month after my holidays  to not be overbuying in one month 

 i forgot i had a better case than the HB1 for my IEMs .... i have a red HB3  (the HB1 main issue is the "half shell" rubber insert which make it prone to rattle since the top is just clear plastic, and the HB3 is Pleather, not "element proof" like the HB1 but still better  )


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Ah, I get your point. I agree with that, 60fps is fine for most games, but yeah, in online shooters the higher FPS, the better. Even tho I still play with 1080p60 monitor (4K60 next).


Not all games benefit from higher FPS


The only two I can state for sure genuinely benefit are Killing floor 2 and DRG - neither has any visual effects, audio delays or other design flaws, so you get the full benefit of lower input latency.
KF2 still has an oddity where mouse/turn speed is tied to your frame rate, so while you get the reduced latency you can have screwy Mussels muscle memory if you cant sustain whatever FPS you aim for

As an example overwatch has upto 160ms of audio delay... when 60FPS is 16.6ms that means you might have a totally whacky experience where you can see and do things but hear the audio responses much later, and that can be a problem for a lot of people










Hence, my like of 4K and 1440p displays - can choose the right monitor for the right game, and have the high speed or the high quality
(most cross platform console ports are lucky to be optimised for 60FPS, and i genuinely hate the motion blur, slow inputs and delayed audio)


----------



## SpittinFax (Sep 8, 2022)

Apparently trying to buy working PS1/PS2 controllers is super frustrating. I got a Dual Shock 2 but a few buttons weren't responding at all ("100% tested" ....yeah right....) so I had to disassemble it to investigate. The actual carbon contacts themselves go bad over time (regardless of usage) and it requires some work with a 2B pencil and pocket knife to add or remove carbon in certain areas on the membrane to get the on/off signals working properly. It's fixed now but for how long it stays working remains to be seen. Most controllers out there are decades old and totally shagged.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 8, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Apparently trying to buy working PS1/PS2 controllers is super frustrating. I got a Dual Shock 2 but a few buttons weren't responding at all ("100% tested" ....yeah right....) so I had to disassemble it to investigate. The actual carbon contacts themselves go bad over time (regardless of usage) and it requires some work with a 2B pencil and pocket knife to add or remove carbon in certain areas on the membrane to get the on/off signals working properly. It's fixed now but for how long it stays working remains to be seen. Most controllers out there are decades old and totally shagged.
> 
> View attachment 261001


I paid 5EUR for my Dualshock2, later my friend was like "damn I sold it too cheap"


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> Apparently trying to buy working PS1/PS2 controllers is super frustrating. I got a Dual Shock 2 but a few buttons weren't responding at all ("100% tested" ....yeah right....) so I had to disassemble it to investigate. The actual carbon contacts themselves go bad over time (regardless of usage) and it requires some work with a 2B pencil and pocket knife to add or remove carbon in certain areas on the membrane to get the on/off signals working properly. It's fixed now but for how long it stays working remains to be seen. Most controllers out there are decades old and totally shagged.
> 
> View attachment 261001


I just got into PS2 modding for friends, i'll keep this in mind - controller repairs was next on the list


----------



## SpittinFax (Sep 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I just got into PS2 modding for friends, i'll keep this in mind - controller repairs was next on the list



Yeah, then it's definitely worth keeping in mind that usually bad button contacts on the membrane are the culprit. The PCB itself and wiring connections are usually still working fine.

Adding a scratch across the contact pad helps increase resistance (the button turns off properly) and the pencil graphite helps the connection to register properly. I made a little diagram below.

Something I should mention, most of the buttons share a common trace (the power signal) which passes through exposed contacts along it's path. Applying the pencil graphite at all those contacts ensures that the power is bridged properly so that all buttons are supplied with a power source. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Sep 8, 2022)

Operandi said:


> Even though I grew up around this stuff I'm not really an expect either, but a preamp is essentially a circuit that attenuates or amplifies a low level source from a DAC, turntable, CD player, ect and then outputs a voltage a power amplifer is expecting to see that then drives your speakers or headphones.  Its also, usually has multiple inputs but thats not really required.   Any integrated amp has a preamp section built in and your Asgard is a preamp because it has pre-outs.
> 
> Noise and distortion is a factor in the preamplification stage so most think a dedicated preamp is better than building it into the amplifier itself.  As to why its mostly a speaker thing and not so much with headphones, I'd guess thats probably do to the power level differences involved in what is required to drive speakers vs. headphones.  It would be much easier to build and isolate headphone amp circuit and keep it from influencing the preamp stage than it would be to in amplifier thats dealing with amounts of watts needed to drive speakers.


Some headphone amplifiers, such as my JDS Labs Atom, can also serve as a preamp (for a traditional HiFi system).


----------



## Frick (Sep 8, 2022)

Swoosh, presumably. On a sale, of course.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 9, 2022)

Frick said:


> Swoosh, presumably. On a sale, of course.
> 
> View attachment 261083


Verrah nice, verrah nice!! where'd you steal a deal?


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Sep 9, 2022)

Well now that used GPU prices are really becoming sane again, I sold the GTX 1050 Ti I recently posted in this thread to a friend because it wasn't quite enough for Far Cry 6 and high settings, and picked up a used EVGA GTX 1060 SC 6GB video card off ebay for apx $80. I also took advantage of a big sale EVGA did a few months ago and finally upgraded my Lenovo 280W power supply (no PCI-E 6-pin connector available) to an EVGA 550 GA fully modular for $55 shipped. I needed a power supply upgrade to comfortably run the new GTX 1060 plus the Lenovo PSU was 11 years old. 








I can now finally say that my ancient relic Lynnfield system has had it's final upgrades and runs good enough for me. Considering the heart of my system is essentially 12 years old, I'm impressed what it can still do. If you told people in the 90s that in the future you could use a 12 year old PC to play new games they would have thought you were insane!
Plays Far Cry 6 at high/ultra settings, Wolfenstein New Colossus at Ultra settings, and Cyberpunk 2077 at high settings. Keep in mind I'm perfectly content playing on a 32" TV at 1360x768 @ 30FPS. Even at this low resolution the 6GB of VRAM is a huge help! My total investment in this system is around $300 for everything you see as I'm no longer into having the latest and greatest hardware as I'm too cheap!!!!! 

Here she is in all her ancient glory (cable management in such an old and small case isn't the easiest):


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Had some issues with 3 wismecs, not buying wismec again...
> 
> Ordered:
> 
> ...


I've had my Aegis Legend for quite some time now. Running between 30-40w, the battery life is excellent and I've never had an issue with it. I've only ever run in wattage mode though, never used the fancier features.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 9, 2022)

hat said:


> I've had my Aegis Legend for quite some time now. Running between 30-40w, the battery life is excellent and I've never had an issue with it. I've only ever run in wattage mode though, never used the fancier features.


Same here, only use in wattage mode, I use 0,2 ohm mesh coils though, at 75 watt.
(2x Geekvape Zeus sub ohm tanks)


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 9, 2022)

Headband cushion on my X2's is starting to disintegrate so I ordered X2HR on promo for roughly $85, a third of what I paid for X2's back in the day. Better to get a spare if they are still widely available (and X3's are suppose to be sh*t).


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 9, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Headband cushion on my X2's is starting to disintegrate so I ordered X2HR on promo for roughly $85, a third of what I paid for X2's back in the day. Better to get a spare if they are still widely available (and X3's are suppose to be sh*t).


wow at 85$ it's a steal 

this is my lowest listing iirc


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 9, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> wow at 85$ it's a steal
> 
> this is my lowest listing iirc
> View attachment 261144


Amazon DE sends to Switzerland:


			https://www.amazon.de/-/en/X2HR-00-Philips-Fidelio-Headphones-black/dp/B01N5VHLUG
		


I'm ordering from Amazon PL.


----------



## Arco (Sep 9, 2022)

Fellow GTX 1060 chad!  My prebuilt wire management sucks along with the case.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 9, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Amazon DE sends to Switzerland:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/-/en/X2HR-00-Philips-Fidelio-Headphones-black/dp/B01N5VHLUG
> ...


good to know, although next i will buy that Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 ohm locally
the price difference is not that big .... or i could order it from Amazon.es after the 22 sept since i will be in Spain with my parents  for the next two weeks  (yay holidays in 13 days! fina,f,ing,ly! )





or i could even get it from Beyerdynamic.ch refurb

although hilarious that a BNIB from them is 174chf when a similar one locally is 129chf


----------



## Shrek (Sep 9, 2022)

My amazon headphones keep snapping, so got some Sony MDR-ZX110; $10 each new.


----------



## Frick (Sep 9, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Verrah nice, verrah nice!! where'd you steal a deal?











						WD Black SN750 2TB
					

WD Black SN750 2TB finns hos Inet! Sveriges bästa datorbutik med det senaste för gaming- & teknikentusiaster.




					www.inet.se
				




1899SEK, or €178. Bit too much for my blood tbh. I decided a long time ago that I'd be willing to spend €150 on a 2TB SSD. Something happened to the Kingston KV1 I had (possibly), and the sale was up so I thought why not. It's a higher end drive as well, so it might be worth it. OS now resides on the Kingston A400, this'll be for for stuff that benefits from the speeds. Mostly games.


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Sep 10, 2022)

Shrek said:


> My amazon headphones keep snapping, so got some Sony MDR-ZX110; $10 each new.


I've had a pair of those for a long time now, and they have held up exceedingly well and even the ear piece foam surrounds haven't fallen apart yet!!!!!!!! Great headphones for the money.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 10, 2022)

The amazon ones (both first and second generation) were not so great in endurance, but the sound was great.


----------



## budget_Optiplex (Sep 10, 2022)

Oops I should clarify I have a pair of the Sony MDR-ZX110 headphones, just looked at my Amazon history and I bought mine in the summer of 2017. So at five years old and countless hours of use they still sound great and look near new. If I have one complaint about them, the wires could be longer......


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 10, 2022)

My JSAUX Steam Deck dock finally arrived. I got the one with gigabit ethernet.









It took a while to arrive, but I figured no matter how long it takes, it'll still arrive before the official dock releases.









And now it's basically a Nintendo Switch but infinitely better.






Though I mainly got it so that I can use my Deck as a desktop PC.


----------



## masterdeejay (Sep 10, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> I have now the slowest pcie geforce card ever made. This is the Geforce PCX5300 (PCX5700 PCB). It has fx5200 Agp GPU + bridge chip and 128mb 64bit 5ns (ddr400) ram.
> View attachment 260724View attachment 260725View attachment 260726View attachment 260727



So i benchmarked a little. This card is really the slowest nvidia pcie card ever made i think.
(Chaintech) PCX5300 VS (Abit) X300SE (that i think the slowest ATI pcie Card)

For gaming it is horrible, FarCry1 ultra benchmark is 9 (yes only nine) Fps average vs 23 fps on the x300Se
Test rig was Abit IP-35 Pro, Core2Duo E8400, 2x1Gb OCZ Reaper, Kingston A400 256gb SSD, WindowsXP all drivers was the latest for both cards. (no overclock total default settings)
The good think is the card not very hot, same as the x300. Even the bridge chip is just warm. The bad thig is the card not working on modern pcie3 system, somehow it is freezes after windows login so i must use this old core2 pc and windows xp for benchmarking.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 10, 2022)

masterdeejay said:


> x300Se



I had one of these GPU's in my first own desktop PC (Acer), with a Pentium 4 630.
Also was able to run FarCry 1 at first time, had a laptop before but wasn't able to run this game back then.

Surprisingly this Ati x300SE overclocked really well


----------



## masterdeejay (Sep 10, 2022)

I overclocked the card and the cpu.

for reference here is my geforce MX440 AGP card (MSI 64bit passive version overclocked, Asrock core2duo agp board slower cpu and ram)


----------



## Palladium (Sep 11, 2022)

Silverstone FARA R1 V2, which can be summed up as "buy 4 quiet decent RGB 120mm case fans for $62 and get a nice compact 37L ATX case for free".


----------



## Mussels (Sep 12, 2022)

Can't remember if i showed the final desk setup here?
According to the scientific group of "Friends i game with" mic quality is improved
I could use the background noise reducer thingy, but since i use push to talk that seemed unneccesary, and was moved to the VR systems mic


Perspective is weird thanks to 0.6x lens to fit it all in:


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 12, 2022)

Finally decided to throw money at a proper monitor stand, the one that came with my 32" Samsung monitor is the same one they use on the 27" model... 
Also, nice to have another decent 120mm fan with PWM connectivity & 10 yr warranty!


----------



## SpittinFax (Sep 12, 2022)

A couple of part orders and some soldering, now I've got a Z80 computer running CP/M and ready to play with. All new parts too (about AU$80 I'd estimate). This is great because I like using native 8-bit computers without the hassle of dealing with decades-old (usually overpriced) used hardware. Even though it's got an ATmega32 (basically Arduino) microcontroller onboard, the Z80 still handles all the CPU tasks itself while the microcontroller manages all the I/O.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 12, 2022)

I was curious when I read this 1TB nvme ssd got 2GB DDR3L dram cache.

Link: https://www.gigabyte.com/SSD/GIGABYTE-M30-SSD-1TB#kf



Spoiler: SSD







Some more photos of this SSD and I don't want to void the warranty to check the dram cache module, but I am planing on installing fresh Windows 11 Pro maybe Ghost Spectre version not sure when I get my AMD Zen4 setup which I am planing to build.




A picture of the nand flash used for storage there are 4 in total which means 256MB pr. module for 1TB otherwise this drive might be labelled wrong if it's only suppose to be 2x512MB


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 13, 2022)

Well this happened finally:








Its a 3060 Ti.
Second hand card but from what I can see its in a good condition and still has manufacturer warranty, came with barely any dust on it and no weird colored spots or anything.

At first I wanted to buy the Gigabyte Aorus Elite but I changed my mind and the seller was okay with that.
This TuF one comes with only 1x8 Pin connector and it draws about the same power as the Founder card and I actually prefer that + didn't want to risk it with my PSU.
That and I couldn't find any proper review of the Aorus Elite card while the 3000 serie TuF already proved itself as a capable and good design.

It does not disappoint, even switched to silent bios and completely stressed still barely breaks 62-63 celsius and I can't hear it.
Gave it the same undervolt I had on my 1070 as a first try and its stable, with the undervolt its even lower and doesn't even draw 200W. _'This is important to me'_

Hopefully it will serve me for a long time cause I sure don't plan on ugprading anything now.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 13, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Well this happened finally:
> 
> View attachment 261565
> View attachment 261566
> ...



My old GTX 3070 ROG Strix had a board powerdraw of about 190-195watt in GPU-Z when undervolted with a set clock without losing a lot of performance when I was gaming in 4K.

Right now I am back to a RX 6800 XT where I get like 3times sometimes more fps performance than my RTX 3070 at the same resolution.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 13, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> My old GTX 3070 ROG Strix had a board powerdraw of about 190-195watt in GPU-Z when undervolted with a set clock without losing a lot of performance when I was gaming in 4K.
> 
> Right now I am back to a RX 6800 XT where I get like 3times sometimes more fps performance than my RTX 3070 at the same resolution.



Yeah I will probably toy around with the undervolt a bit more this was just a first try if its stable.   
Currently draws around 185W which is alright with me, boost clock is set to a stable 1980 MHz atm.

I'm only gaming on a 2560x1080 res Ultrawide monitor so I'm not worried about the performance for now.
Its borderline overkill for this resolution in current gen games but at least this allows me to use some RT. _'+DLSS Quality looks good to me so its all good'_


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> I'm only gaming on a 2560x1080 res Ultrawide monitor


Too bad it's only 75Hz.. So upto 75fps 
Ultra settings then.


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Too bad it's only 75Hz.. So upto 75fps
> Ultra settings then.



Yep thats about right, not that I mind really. 
I aint into high refresh and mainly play singleplayer games anyway, but now at least I can crank up the eye candy.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 13, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Yep thats about right, not that I mind really.
> I aint into high refresh and mainly play singleplayer games anyway, but now at least I can crank up the eye candy.



Enjoy!!


----------



## Palladium (Sep 13, 2022)

Not bad for $200 even if I don't need it now.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 13, 2022)

Palladium said:


> View attachment 261587
> 
> Not bad for $200 even if I don't need it now.



That sounds like a good deal, in my country of I found the correct kit is about 405USD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2022)

Palladium said:


> View attachment 261587
> 
> Not bad for $200 even if I don't need it now.


That's a good price!

So I got some new toys today. There's good news and there's bad news. Bad news first.
Ordered a new battery for one of my phones and can anyone guess what happened?


It got smashed and damaged.... A flat-pack envelope with no padding?!? This is NOT how one ships a fraking battery! Morons... So I have to find another battery... grrrr...

However, the day was not a loss. Now for the good. Was running low on Dual Layer DVDR's...

Optical Quantum is one of my favorite brands for blank media. Very good quality.

Had a spare Kioxia 256GB NVMe SSD laying around so I ordered it a new home...

The enclosure was only $18 and it came with both USB-C -> USB-C and USB C -> USB-A cables. It also included a thermal pad and the hex screw driver.
Orico is a good brand, but this is a good value for the price. This drive will now take over my "wandering setup files drive" duties that were previously being handled by a USB 3 Seagate 500GB HDD.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a good price!
> 
> So I got some new toys today. There's good news and there's bad news. Bad news first.
> Ordered a new battery for one of my phones and can anyone guess what happened?
> ...



I think my dad told me he been throwing out like over 100 brand new dvd blank medias lately because here no one wants them because it's rarely used.


----------



## SpittinFax (Sep 14, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I think my dad told me he been throwing out like over 100 brand new dvd blank medias lately because here no one wants them because it's rarely used.



I dread the day that CDs and DVDs are no longer manufactured. The average joe gamer goes "pfft who cares" but the reality is there's many obscure uses of removable media where it's difficult to move away from a certain type of storage. Some industries are still using floppy disks for heaven's sake, and they stopped being manufactured years ago. They don't just grow on trees anymore so it becomes a real problem.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 14, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> I dread the day that CDs and DVDs are no longer manufactured. The average joe gamer goes "pfft who cares" but the reality is there's many obscure uses of removable media where it's difficult to move away from a certain type of storage. Some industries are still using floppy disks for heaven's sake, and they stopped being manufactured years ago. They don't just grow on trees anymore so it becomes a real problem.



The japanese goverment is also on their way moving away from cd media and floppy discs that could be dvds too.

I enjoy it with my standalone blu-ray player and I buy movies and series I like even anime yes.

I prefer it in blu-ray but if they are only available in dvd well that's what I have to buy.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 14, 2022)

Bought a digital caliper. Resolution upto 0.1 mm and 0.01 inch. I got the plastic version so it doesn’t damage the things I'm to measure.

Was only $5. At first my expectations were low after watching a YT video about cheap calipers that said turning them on from open jaw position counts it as 0 and you have to reset after closing the jaw. Glad that, that’s not the case and it’s somewhat smart.


----------



## joemama (Sep 14, 2022)

Khonjel said:


> Bought a digital caliper. Resolution upto 0.1 mm and 0.01 inch. I got the plastic version so it doesn’t damage the things I'm to measure.
> 
> Was only $5. At first my expectations were low after watching a YT video about cheap calipers that said turning them on from open jaw position counts it as 0 and you have to reset after closing the jaw. Glad that, that’s not the case and it’s somewhat smart.


I think the main thing you should worry about cheap calipers are the measurement precision and repeatability, though its probably still precise enough for major usages


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 14, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I think my dad told me he been throwing out like over 100 brand new dvd blank medias lately because here no one wants them because it's rarely used.


He should have put them on Ebay. Seriously, that's a waste...



SpittinFax said:


> I dread the day that CDs and DVDs are no longer manufactured.


Same here. I don't think it's going to happen anytime soon. There is still a dedicated market for them.



puma99dk| said:


> The japanese goverment is also on their way moving away from cd media and floppy discs that could be dvds too.


That's just for government data transportation use. For archival uses, not so much.


----------



## Khonjel (Sep 14, 2022)

joemama said:


> I think the main thing you should worry about cheap calipers are the measurement precision and repeatability, though its probably still precise enough for major usages


I mean I'm not looking for industrial level precision or something. And I can always sand down the excess.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2022)

oh well, tech! always wanted one of these ... (and it can act as a powerbank if needed ) so, now i can charge 3 21700 at the same time if i use the VC2S (and use the USB A of the VC2S to daisy chain )

Nitecore LC10

the light on it show the charge of the battery (that one is almost empty) and like the VC2S you don't need to plug them in to check that

edit: bloody hell, just noticed the touch button on the back, plugged in with no battery the white module act as a flashlight, default : dim, 1 tap :brighter, 1 more tap : full light! literally awesome 
ah... it can also do it with a battery in and no USB plugged 



Spoiler: tech related? oh... guess who's Chippin' In





the painting is good i guess it will










CP2077 controversial, i liked it even a few days after launch ... nowadays even more after the load of updates and recents free DLC, it's a decent game .... that's all
the box is ... well, it's quite nice, another box i will not throw away


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> another box i will not throw away


You need a new home soon for your collections..


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 14, 2022)

I just took this out of it´s box right now. Replacing my gtx 1650 low profile card. It´s the 6 gb version of this card. So in short, this card should be a mini-itx builders wet dream. What more is there to say.

The mouse is just there for at size comparison.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 14, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> I just took this out of it´s box right now. Replacing my gtx 1650 low profile card. It´s the 6 gb version of this card. So in short, this card should be a mini-itx builders wet dream. What more is there to say.
> 
> The mouse is just there for at size comparison.
> 
> ...


well, butter me up and call me a biscuit ... if it's not a RTX A2000 6gb ... DAMN! that thing cost 215chf more than what i paid for my Red Devil RX 6700 XT 12gb (it cost 665chf for me ) i actually wishlisted one alongside a RX 6400 4gb and i recently added, not in listing nor in stock but still, the MSI A380 LP 6gb, yeah i would be masochis... aherm, curious enough to torture me with an ARC, to the options for my SFFHTPCARGH! but well ... PCIe 3.0 and i7 3770 .... i might just get the RX 6400 4gb  or a GT 1030 2gb if i need video encoding ... since it's the only card cheaper than the RX 6400 4gb, but not by much 


@P4-630


Spoiler: i do not see what you do mean....


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 14, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> well, butter me up and call me a biscuit ... if it's not a RTX A2000 6gb ... DAMN! that thing cost 215chf more than what i paid for my Red Devil RX 6700 XT 12gb (it cost 665chf for me ) i actually wishlisted one alongside a RX 6400 4gb and i recently added, not in listing nor in stock but still, the MSI A380 LP 6gb, yeah i would be masochis... curious enough to torture me with an ARC, to the options for my SFFHTPCARGH! but well ... PCIe 3.0 and i7 3770 .... i might just get the RX 6400 4gb  or a GT 1030 2gb if i need video encoding ... since it's the only card cheaper than the RX 6400 4gb, but not by much
> 
> 
> @P4-630
> ...


Yes last I checked it was a RTX A2000 6 GB card and it's expensive because it is in nvidia professional lineup. 

I got it to improve my dual systems mini-itx pc for a better gaming and workstation and the card has to be a low profile card. And with a gtx 1650 all ready in the machine. There is really only A2000 that is worth replacing gtx 1650 with and that has more than 4 gb vram. A2000 is the only right thing to get. I had hoped for a low profile cooled rtx 3050, but that never happened. So A2000 it is.


----------



## SN2716057 (Sep 15, 2022)

After seeing so many curves I had to get one too. Life is better with curves.




This time it's the LG UltraGear 34GP950G-B.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 15, 2022)

Okay so after almost 20 years of water cooling I made a very amateur mistake and well killed my CPU and Mobo. Put that behind me and start over and nope not giving up on WC either just waiting for my new pump/res to come back in stock and ordered this beauty today at an amazing discount so I’m running out AM4 in style baby!





						MAG X570S TORPEDO MAX
					

Powered by AMD Ryzen 5000 series processors, the MSI MAG X570S TORPEDO MAX is hardened with performance essential specifications to outlast enemies. Tuned for better performance by Core boost, DDR4 Boost, Premium Thermal Solution, M.2 Shield Frozr




					www.msi.com
				



now onto what I have purchased and received so far. Ignore the “photoshop style” crop just a new feature in iOS 16 my feet were in the pic



And NOPE still water cooling


----------



## PerfectWave (Sep 15, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> After seeing so many curves I had to get one too. Life is better with curves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 15, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> NOPE


but... a perfect wave is curved ... isn't it better? (also nice "Great Wave of Kanagawa" avatar )




ok, i'm out, don't bother i know where the door is...


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 16, 2022)

bunch of heatsink, for any in the future




splitter for my office



and another $2 mouse that the design copy cat of something but i can't recall
the switch is so so, so i replace it with omron from another mouse


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 16, 2022)

Picked them up today. A new battery and tools to install it on my iPhone 8 Plus. Love that phone and I have no reasons to upgrade, it just has a crappy battery.


----------



## Operandi (Sep 16, 2022)

C-Note flat pack DIY speaker kit (with optional custom PCB crossover boards).  All the panels are CNC cut so all you need for a kit like this a soldering iron, and some sort of clamping setup. If you get the optional PCB boards building the crossover super easy, no need to translate a logical circuit design to physical layout.

Decided to pick these up to try some different finishing ideas, and will give them as gifts are playing with them for a bit.  They are only $150 a pair (and only $100, a year ago hence the name) so we'll see how they do but the drivers look and feel very solid and crossover is built around all very solid (but cost conscience) components.  The MDF is only .5" so I may try to add a brace in the center of the cabinet, and they don't come with any batting material so you'll need to add that own your own for best results.

CNC MDF cabinet.






Dayton Audio drivers; 5.25" AL woofer, and .75" soft dome tweeter in a wave guide.









Crossover components, all poly caps, and air core inductors, regular sand cast resistor, overall much better quality components than any speaker you see under $600-$700.  And then the optional MTG PCB board from eBay.




The drivers, port tube and misc bits.


----------



## Yraggul666 (Sep 17, 2022)

Gifted an old friend my 2750DBs,i got the 2850DBs.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 19, 2022)

New pump amd fittings. I’m so happy I got a “stubby”pump because I’m  severely space constrained . Now I’m just waiting on my new MoBo I’ll probably throw my old one as a mockuo to get my tubing lengths right and do a proper leak test while I wait


----------



## LittleKonae (Sep 19, 2022)

Just purchased this for my AIO, Its a reference photo. Ill take more when it arrives on the 26th.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 19, 2022)

I just got this Seasonic Focus PX 750W home it cost me less than £54/62USD brand new it was a replacement from Seasonic someone sold.


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Sep 19, 2022)

Not today but this past week I spoiled myself to a ROG Strix 3090  (I couldn't find a 3090ti in white)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2022)

hckngrtfakt said:


> (I couldn't find a 3090ti in white)


You'll still be happy with your purchase!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2022)

I've changed my internet plan, guess that counts?
Technically same ISP as they bought out this other company, but the sub-company is offering discounted prices to lure people back to them after poor performance under the old owners


$75 a month to $54 a month, 50/20 with 5 free speed boosts a month to 100/40
Our line only does 80/30, so this genuinely seems like a good option
(Short of houses with more people i'll never understand the 'need' people have for gigabit plans, we have have 3x 4K streams + gaming with no issues on this)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I've changed my internet plan, guess that counts?
> Technically same ISP as they bought out this other company, but the sub-company is offering discounted prices to lure people back to them after poor performance under the old owners
> 
> 
> ...



Being able to download 120GB games like cod in less than 20m is pretty convenient. That would take around 160m on a 100Mbs connection and double that on a 50Mbps connection.... Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 20, 2022)

SpittinFax said:


> I dread the day that CDs and DVDs are no longer manufactured. The average joe gamer goes "pfft who cares" but the reality is there's many obscure uses of removable media where it's difficult to move away from a certain type of storage. Some industries are still using floppy disks for heaven's sake, and they stopped being manufactured years ago. They don't just grow on trees anymore so it becomes a real problem.


Likewise. I still buy DVDs or BluRay for my fav TV serials or movies. Sometimes I get them for free from my work cause' they don't sell in volume like they use too. Ain't nothing like having the physical media in your hot little hands that you actually own! 
Just be sure to have a supply of backup optical drives...


----------



## SpittinFax (Sep 20, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Likewise. I still buy DVDs or BluRay for my fav TV serials or movies. Sometimes I get them for free from my work cause' they don't sell in volume like they use too. Ain't nothing like having the physical media in your hot little hands that you actually own!
> Just be sure to have a supply of backup optical drives...



Same! I still burn music CD's, Playstation game CD's. Only for backup purposes of course.....

While I'm visiting this thread, couldn't pass up the deal on this one:






I'm keeping the 5600X (which is still an excellent CPU) as a spare. The 5700X is practically identical, except two extra cores and it runs cooler. I had a LONG hard look at the 5900X for months but in the end I think 8 very efficient cores on a single CCD is more my cuppa tea. First 8 core chip I've ever owned, too.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Being able to download 120GB games like cod in less than 20m is pretty convenient. That would take around 160m on a 100Mbs connection and double that on a 50Mbps connection.... Ain't nobody got time for that.


Takes longer to install and unpack than the download was

It's just so easy to do something else, or download overnight... I'm the one with ADHD here and I think it's bonkers to need downloads so fast


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I've changed my internet plan, guess that counts?
> Technically same ISP as they bought out this other company, but the sub-company is offering discounted prices to lure people back to them after poor performance under the old owners
> 
> 
> ...



Starlink might cost a little more than that and double or triple those speeds. Might be worth looking into. Starlink is ready for Australia from what I read. It wouldn't cost much more, for double or triple the speeds.


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 20, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> View attachment 262334



My favorite mouse is still the Razer Naga X, I can't live without my 12 side buttons, as silly as it sounds my muscle memory is perfect with them after all these years of using variations of the Naga. It makes PC gaming so much more fun imo

I bought an extra Naga X as well recently (it was on sale half price), just in-case they ever stop making them. I have 4 Naga's of various generations in my collection now. lol


----------



## GamerGuy (Sep 20, 2022)

Not a tech purchase, but tech related in a round 'bout way....I guess, a new case for my phone.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 20, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> View attachment 262334


I’m still running a 5+ year old G502 Proteus Spectrum  If it died  tomorrow I’d just buy that one again.


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 20, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I’m still running a 5+ year old G502 Proteus Spectrum  If it died  tomorrow I’d just buy that one again.


i still have a g500s flying around somewhere at home. a g502 proteus core, the hero, hero SE and now the X.
and the G502 X is just "chefs kiss". i LOVE it.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I've changed my internet plan, guess that counts?
> Technically same ISP as they bought out this other company, but the sub-company is offering discounted prices to lure people back to them after poor performance under the old owners
> 
> 
> ...


I think its a just cause you can...  I had 30/5 before, my god I couldn't go back..  950/200 now and I love it.  It makes downloading games on multiple systems a breeze and considering the cost of electric here now as well as the increase that's coming soon, I am very much in favour of not leaving things on over night lol    If only WCG would actually work correctly, it might actually be less of a pain!!

Well unless its my little Dell 3080 micro system, sat at the desktop that thing eats a massive 5 to 6w idle... Not bad for a 10500T I guess?? Certainly beats leaving the Threadripper system on for 10 minutes, probably could leave the Dell system on all day for what that uses in 10 minutes!  
I've been seeing 5G on the phone and that's always a mixed bag but fun to do a few speed tests every now and again   That would be great but if you move an inch left or right, it generally stop altogether or just goes to 4G in some places     Everyone should have fast internet, its like having water, everyone needs it now so it seems


----------



## hckngrtfakt (Sep 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You'll still be happy with your purchase!


My 5 year old is in love with the lights, and "her" fortnite game looks prettier than ever . 
In short, I'm happy to see my little one happy


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2022)

phill said:


> I think its a just cause you can...  I had 30/5 before, my god I couldn't go back..  950/200 now and I love it.  It makes downloading games on multiple systems a breeze and considering the cost of electric here now as well as the increase that's coming soon, I am very much in favour of not leaving things on over night lol    If only WCG would actually work correctly, it might actually be less of a pain!!
> 
> Well unless its my little Dell 3080 micro system, sat at the desktop that thing eats a massive 5 to 6w idle... Not bad for a 10500T I guess?? Certainly beats leaving the Threadripper system on for 10 minutes, probably could leave the Dell system on all day for what that uses in 10 minutes!
> I've been seeing 5G on the phone and that's always a mixed bag but fun to do a few speed tests every now and again  That would be great but if you move an inch left or right, it generally stop altogether or just goes to 4G in some places  Everyone should have fast internet, its like having water, everyone needs it now so it seems


I have a 3470T in my little SFF box now for downloads like that, such small power consumption


I have a 1TB USB 3.2 10Gb/s NVME drive, so i download on one PC and wrrrrrr it to the others if its larger than a few GB's

With streaming and codec changes, medias so much smaller... 4.3GB used to be 576i, and now thats a 4K movie


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 21, 2022)

Spoil the Egyptians! Free upgrade for my broken pair at work (only one works). I brought my proper NC headphones, but it doesn't stop me from picking up some freebies. 

Posting from mobile for obvious reasons, so sorry for the pic size.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Spoil the Egyptians! Free upgrade for my broken pair at work (only one works). I brought my proper NC headphones, but it doesn't stop me from picking up some freebies.
> 
> Posting from mobile for obvious reasons, so sorry for the pic size.
> View attachment 262453


Delta does like giving out the goodies!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2022)

Final piece of the puzzle.  I’ll tackle it tomorrow I got tubing to cut,leak test then hope the BIOS is new enough for my 5800X3D or I’ll have to drive over to a buddy and get the BIOS on a USB,,,,



TPU uploading my imageS sideways again….


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 21, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Final piece of the puzzle.  I’ll tackle it tomorrow I got tubing to cut,leak test then hope the BIOS is new enough for my 5800X3D or I’ll have to drive over to a buddy and get the BIOS on a USB,,,,
> View attachment 262482
> RPU uploading my imageS sideways again….


It's a nice X570 board for the price, but I wish MSI had put a put more feature on it for the price even if the price ain't that high.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 21, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> It's a nice X570 board for the price, but I wish MSI had put a put more feature on it for the price even if the price ain't that high.


It has what I really needed which was front fan headers and more than just 4 total like a lot of boards lately and yeah I got a good deal on it too.


----------



## phill (Sep 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I have a 3470T in my little SFF box now for downloads like that, such small power consumption
> 
> 
> I have a 1TB USB 3.2 10Gb/s NVME drive, so i download on one PC and wrrrrrr it to the others if its larger than a few GB's
> ...


I'm crazy but I have the home network which is a 1Gb about most of the places, generally that's OK for the home network and I'm very lucky with having my 950Mb internet connection.  The Synology box I have and need to get up and running again, will handle all the downloads music and god knows what else I will end up putting back on it so I download something once, that's that...  However, I would love to do something about Steam and such running on a box so everything downloads from the LAN rather than WAN, not sure how easy that would be to do, but I'd like to try it    Don't really use Epic or Origin much so basically just need it for Steam really.  That way, if the boxes connected to it are on 2.5Gb or faster network cards, at least they will be able to make do and away we go 

That's very impressive that a 4k film is just over 4GB.  Some of the compressions and such I've done for my media server that I need to re-evaluate how to setup and what to use etc. I've seen 4k sizes varing from 20 to 50GB...  Think I might need to look at those at some point but without a 4k panel, BR or 1080P, just fine for now


----------



## Operandi (Sep 21, 2022)

More DIY cheap high-end speaker cables nonsense.

Belden 12 AWG OFC ($1.20 per Ft), carbon Techflex 1/4" over the main cable ($0.30 per Ft), red and black 1/8" Techflex over the individual conductors ($0.25 per Ft), Preffair banana plugs (with heatshrink) from eBay ($16 for 8).


----------



## oobymach (Sep 21, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Starlink might cost a little more than that and double or triple those speeds. Might be worth looking into. Starlink is ready for Australia from what I read. It wouldn't cost much more, for double or triple the speeds.


Starlink may be having issues considering 38 of their 49 satellites were knocked out of the sky last week.









						SpaceX Satellites Fall From Sky
					

Courtesy of https://spaceweather.com/




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## kapone32 (Sep 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Can't remember if i showed the final desk setup here?
> According to the scientific group of "Friends i game with" mic quality is improved
> I could use the background noise reducer thingy, but since i use push to talk that seemed unneccesary, and was moved to the VR systems mic
> 
> ...


Is that 2 32QCs?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Starlink may be having issues considering 38 of their 49 satellites were knocked out of the sky last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As of September 2022, SpaceX has *over 2,300* functioning Starlink satellites in orbit.

38 dead satellites won't disrupt anything really. They launch 53 new ones with every single Falcon flight, which is often these days.

Edit:  on-topic. no new purchases for me, cause food has doubled in price where I am. so... yeah. lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Edit: on-topic. no new purchases for me, cause food has doubled in price where I am. so... yeah. lol


Can't remember where you're at, but you're not alone. Prices on a lot of things have gone way up everywhere.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2022)

phill said:


> I'm crazy but I have the home network which is a 1Gb about most of the places, generally that's OK for the home network and I'm very lucky with having my 950Mb internet connection.  The Synology box I have and need to get up and running again, will handle all the downloads music and god knows what else I will end up putting back on it so I download something once, that's that...  However, I would love to do something about Steam and such running on a box so everything downloads from the LAN rather than WAN, not sure how easy that would be to do, but I'd like to try it    Don't really use Epic or Origin much so basically just need it for Steam really.  That way, if the boxes connected to it are on 2.5Gb or faster network cards, at least they will be able to make do and away we go
> 
> That's very impressive that a 4k film is just over 4GB.  Some of the compressions and such I've done for my media server that I need to re-evaluate how to setup and what to use etc. I've seen 4k sizes varing from 20 to 50GB...  Think I might need to look at those at some point but without a 4k panel, BR or 1080P, just fine for now


Stereo audio is a big space saver, but i meant that's roughly what streaming services use


----------



## oobymach (Sep 22, 2022)

Back on topic I finally finished the new build. Click to enlarge, side panel still has protective plastic for new owner.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 22, 2022)

phill said:


> That's very impressive that a 4k film is just over 4GB. Some of the compressions and such I've done for my media server that I need to re-evaluate how to setup and what to use etc. I've seen 4k sizes varing from 20 to 50GB... Think I might need to look at those at some point but without a 4k panel, BR or 1080P, just fine for now


H.265 transcoding has saved me a TON of space when I was doing video editing. Still do it just not as much. 

One video (10 min @1080 IIRC) was over 2GB on H.264 but shrunk down to around 300MB. Mind blowing. 

YMMV though - some of the stuff actually grew in size. More action I guess.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> One video (10 min @1080 IIRC) was over 2GB on H.264


No. It might have been as much as 800MB, depending on the bitrates and settings used, but 10min of 1080p H264 would never take up 2GB..


----------



## Frick (Sep 22, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Back on topic I finally finished the new build. Click to enlarge, side panel still has protective plastic for new owner.
> 
> View attachment 262542View attachment 262544View attachment 262545View attachment 262546View attachment 262547View attachment 262548View attachment 262549View attachment 262550View attachment 262553



I saw the stickers and my very first thought was that it was a retro build. Nice colour.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No. It might have been as much as 800MB, depending on the bitrates and settings used, but 10min of 1080p H264 would never take up 2GB..


Musta been 4k then. Been a while.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 22, 2022)

Got this:





Technically it's a job expense (ie I lose my job I lose it) for my present occupation as HEAD OF DIGITAL SECURITY (I love saying that), but as pretty much the chief IT officer here, I get to set it up how I like.  It'll be fun.  I'm going to throw a good 2TB Gen4 SSD in there first thing.

Don't tell them, but I'm pretty sure that igpu can play DRG and Timberborn...


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 22, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Got this:
> 
> View attachment 262645


I was drooling.

Then I saw the 14" and died a little inside.


R-T-B said:


> Don't tell them, but I'm pretty sure that igpu can play DRG and Timberborn...


Around RX 470 power according to the TPU database.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Then I saw the 14" and died a little inside.



I also have a 14" laptop, I prefer this size above the bigger ones.
Easier to place somewhere and easier to take with you.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I also have a 14" laptop, I prefer this size above the bigger ones.
> Easier to place somewhere and easier to take with you.


My condolences.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 22, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Got this:
> 
> View attachment 262645
> 
> ...


The T series is a really awesome and solid laptop, I just wish Lenovo would make more 1440p or 1600p screens into their laptops, I hope you will tell how good the AMD Radeon 680M is.

I personally own a Dell Latitude E7470 with a 14inch 1440p touch screen and I am happy with the screen resolution.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I also have a 14" laptop, I prefer this size above the bigger ones.
> Easier to place somewhere and easier to take with you.


It's also 16:10 which helps a little.

I almost went for the 16" but it has an icky 42% NTSC coverage IPS panel...    Why?

I sit close, will be fine.



Count von Schwalbe said:


> My condolences.


My preferences, your condolences...  lol.


----------



## mclaren85 (Sep 22, 2022)

MSI Gh30 v2 from Amazon





						IMMERSE GH30 V2
					

IMMERSE GH30 V2




					www.msi.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 22, 2022)

mclaren85 said:


> MSI Gh30 v2 from Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you like it so far? Give us a mini-review!


----------



## mclaren85 (Sep 22, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> How do you like it so far? Give us a mini-review!


Sound level is loud enough, I really dont need to tune up to 100 like my old headphone (philips shp2000), overall build quality is very very nice, the cable is braided, the sockets are gold plated, there is also a small bag to carry the headphone which also has a good built quality. The headphone itself is light, it is about 220 grams, even in the long sessions I didn't experience any head/ear pain. you can adjust the volume level and microphone with its small button. Tbh I wasn't expecting a high-end sound quality but this thing has definitely better than my expectations. Also detachable mic is very handy.
I would love to suggest anyone who needs a multi-purpose headphone.  And those MSI dragon carving looks great!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Musta been 4k then. Been a while.


That's far more likely as it sounds about right.


----------



## phill (Sep 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Stereo audio is a big space saver, but i meant that's roughly what streaming services use


I never thought it saved that much @Mussels ??  I suppose if your 'limited' to a few TBs a few GB each time on a film or something is something that you'd like to cut back on if you can


----------



## lmille16 (Sep 23, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> My condolences.



Also using a 14'' Latitude at work, have zero issues with the screen


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2022)

lmille16 said:


> Also using a 14'' Latitude at work, have zero issues with the screen


I have one of those as well. My E6230 runs AndroidX86 as an exclusive primary OS. The screen size is perfect for what I use the system for. However, I think what @Count von Schwalbe was implying was that as a primary daily driver, such would be undesirable. I am same opinion. The last time I had a laptop as my primary PC it was an 18.4" screen. Small screens are good for portability, not as a main computing experience.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Can't remember where you're at, but you're not alone. Prices on a lot of things have gone way up everywhere.


After watching newegg prices I'm finally starting to notice prices on newegg seem to be rising finally.  Cases and PSU's seem to be up a bit now.  GPU's are still pushing a bit lower as I saw a rx6700xt dipping under $370 and I was mighty tempted to get it.


----------



## mechtech (Sep 23, 2022)

khemist said:


> This is my gaming setup now im sitting in a recliner.


That's a nice cutting board under that keyboard  

Probably a mobo and cpu...........but waiting for AM5............see if last gen drops anymore...............the budget is tight.


----------



## lmille16 (Sep 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have one of those as well. My E6230 runs AndroidX86. The screen size is perfect for what I use the system for. However, I think what @Count von Schwalbe was implying was that as a primary daily driver, such would be undesirable. I am same opinion. The last time I has a laptop as my primary PC it was an 18.4" screen. Small screens are good for portability, not as a main computing experience.



Can agree with that. I'm fortunate to have an external display to connect to at work, but it's only about 30% of the time.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have one of those as well. My E6230 runs AndroidX86 as an exclusive primary OS. The screen size is perfect for what I use the system for. However, I think what @Count von Schwalbe was implying was that as a primary daily driver, such would be undesirable. I am same opinion. The last time I had a laptop as my primary PC it was an 18.4" screen. Small screens are good for portability, not as a main computing experience.


I could see that.  But this won't serve much as a daily driver.  It's for the "remote" cases when I actually have to travel, which is like 10% of my timesheets honestly.  And that's being generous.


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 23, 2022)

Waiting for my new Logitech G502x Plus to arrive today. currently using a G903


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 23, 2022)

Just bought an EVGA 1000W G5 PSU on Thursday night and it arrived this morning Friday spent a couple of hours putting it in and routing the cables because they're not Flat ones (Boo) wee bit of a bulge in the back panel but it's black so doesn't stand out


----------



## Frick (Sep 23, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Don't tell them, but I'm pretty sure that igpu can play DRG and Timberborn...



Aurora actually looks like Excel, so it's super easy to pretend it's work. The map views can be like visual threat detections or something.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi All - I'm getting ready for Zen 4


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 23, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Hi All - I'm getting ready for Zen 4
> 
> View attachment 262803 View attachment 262804



Did you check your motherboard's memory QVL ?


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Did you check your motherboard's memory QVL ?



Keeping my fingers crossed that EXPO does what AMD says it does.

That being said, I've never found the QVL to be the last word on what works and what doesn't.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Sep 23, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> As of September 2022, SpaceX has *over 2,300* functioning Starlink satellites in orbit.
> 
> 38 dead satellites won't disrupt anything really. They launch 53 new ones with every single Falcon flight, which is often these days.
> 
> Edit:  on-topic. no new purchases for me, cause food has doubled in price where I am. so... yeah. lol


I don't much like the idea of disposable satellites though.



Mussels said:


> I have a 3470T in my little SFF box now for downloads like that, such small power consumption
> 
> 
> I have a 1TB USB 3.2 10Gb/s NVME drive, so i download on one PC and wrrrrrr it to the others if its larger than a few GB's
> ...


I realized recently that we could actually bring back the video CD LOL with AV1 (of course not in high bit rate 4K).


----------



## sam_86314 (Sep 24, 2022)

So I tried to repair my other LG V40 because its battery swelled, and I've determined that they are impossible to repair without damaging the screen. Now with two dead V40s, I decided that I wanted another phone with similar specs. The Pixel 3 seemed like a good choice, being (supposedly) easy to mod, somewhat easy to repair, and having the exact same SOC. I began the hunt for one.

I originally got one on eBay for around $85 that was advertised as "Factory Unlocked", but when I got it, it turned out to be a carrier unlocked Verizon one (IMEI began with 35). Verizon is a shit company that doesn't allow you to actually own the products you "buy" from them, so I couldn't unlock the bootloader.

I promptly returned it and found a "for parts or not working" Pixel 3 for $65. It was advertised as being in good condition on the front and having a cracked back. I asked the seller for the first digits of the IMEI, and it begins with 99, which means it's a non-Verizon phone. Upon hearing that, I bought it.









The condition is as described; actually maybe better. The front is near immaculate while the back is pretty rough. The screen has no burn-in.

The Pixel 3 has a Snapdragon 845, 4GB of RAM, 64GB of storage, and a 1080p OLED screen with no notches or cutouts. It also has front-facing stereo speakers, but sadly no headphone jack.






But most importantly, being a non-Verizon phone, I was able to unlock the bootloader and root it.

I plan to use this as a test bed for things I want to do with my main phone (Pixel 5a). I want to try out LineageOS and GrapheneOS, and now I can.

I also figure that if I ever have to replace the battery, I might as well replace the back glass too.

EDIT: I was wondering why entering the IMEI into Google's repair site didn't work, so I did a check through another site, and it turns out this is a factory unlocked Pixel 3 from Germany. Kind of interesting, I guess.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2022)

Will arrive tomorrow:


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 24, 2022)

Actually I feel like an idiot nit buying one of those years ago and have been holding a flashlight in my mouth while trying to do   anything. I mean it cost me nothing  but damn does it make doing everything so much easier….


----------



## jormungand (Sep 24, 2022)

Ive been testing the headset for about 3 weeks now and just came down to 60% from day 1. Pretty damn good battery 10/10. Comfortable wise ill give it 7.5/10 maybe changing the pads will make it more comfy.
Gonna dress that Noctua 
Haven’t tested the duster yet, hope it gets the job done since my case gets dusty pretty fast.
…..and the rtx 3080 is giving me headaches with the cpu bottleneck but watching Nvidia launch is No No buy 4000 series for me. May keep it may not, still have 2 weeks to decide.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Will arrive tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 262860
> View attachment 262861
> ...



panasonic makes the best stuff imo. nice choice mate.  whats the model of that and how much did it cost you? i wouldn't mind upgrading my audio

edit:  nm i zoomed in for model number



INSTG8R said:


> Actually I feel like an idiot nit buying one of those years ago and have been holding a flashlight in my mouth while trying to do   anything. I mean it cost me nothing  but damn does it make doing everything so much easier….
> View attachment 262864



I have two of these as well, they are awesome. lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Will arrive tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 262860
> View attachment 262861
> ...


NICE! I've been looking for a new bookshelf system. Please do share your experience!
EDIT; I'm looking very favorably at this, where did you buy it? Perhaps a link?
EDIT2; Looked around and discovered it's a Euro only system. Bloody tat that..



jormungand said:


> May keep it may not, still have 2 weeks to decide.


Keep it and upgrade your CPU to a 5800X3D. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> NICE! I've been looking for a new bookshelf system. Please do share your experience!
> EDIT; I'm looking very favorably at this, where did you buy it? Perhaps a link?
> 
> 
> Keep it and upgrade your CPU to a 5800X3D. You'll thank yourself later.


ill have to wait for black friday sales, 5800x3d still hot
Amazon
$419 - 5800x3d
$368 - 5900x
im watching those 2 closely, maybe amd will cut prices more once they release their new line. fingers crossed


----------



## Kovoet (Sep 25, 2022)

jormungand said:


> ill have to wait for black friday sales, 5800x3d still hot
> Amazon
> $419 - 5800x3d
> $368 - 5900x
> im watching those 2 closely, maybe amd will cut prices more once they release their new line. fingers crossed


I'm doing the same hoping they'll go down soon


----------



## Palladium (Sep 25, 2022)

Operandi said:


> More DIY cheap high-end speaker cables nonsense.



I just buy them readymade from China at $17 total for a pair of 3 meters.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2022)

jormungand said:


> ill have to wait for black friday sales, 5800x3d still hot
> Amazon
> $419 - 5800x3d
> $368 - 5900x
> im watching those 2 closely, maybe amd will cut prices more once they release their new line. fingers crossed


For gaming on AM4, there's nothing better. It'll be worth it for you.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> EDIT2; Looked around and discovered it's a Euro only system. Bloody tat that..



Yeah I could not find it on amazon or other US sites, also not on panasonic USA website...

This would be another option for you: https://www.newegg.com/p/12K-0366-00020?Description=Denon D-M41&cm_re=Denon_D-M41-_-9SIAU2EHPH3883-_-Product&quicklink=true
That's a 60 Watts system though... I tested this one as well in a local shop, the panasonic sounded somewhat better imo, but you can connect a separate subwoofer to this denon, that's a nice option and it has 2 optical inputs. Oh and I just see now it has only AM/FM radio, no DAB+ in this US version, but DAB+ may not be needed for US for now I don't know....

The Panasonic is a 120 Watts system.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I could not find it on amazon or other US sites, also not on panasonic USA website...
> 
> This would be another option for you: https://www.newegg.com/p/12K-0366-00020?Description=Denon D-M41&cm_re=Denon_D-M41-_-9SIAU2EHPH3883-_-Product&quicklink=true
> That's a 60 Watts system though... I tested this one as well in a local shop, the panasonic sounded somewhat better imo, but you can connect a separate subwoofer to this denon, that's a nice option and it has 2 optical inputs. Oh and I just see now it has only AM/FM radio, no DAB+ in this US version, but DAB+ may not be needed for US for now I don't know....
> ...


I'm not spending that much money on a mini stereo. That form factor is what I want which is why that Panasonic you've order caught my interest. The Denon is nice, but not worth it to me. Hell, I spent $400 on my JVC in 2005 and it was top of the line. I'm not spending $860 for something that is technically inferior to what I have now. Thank You for the suggestion though! I appreciate you taking the time to look!

Was thinking more along the lines of this one.


			https://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-SC-UX100-Wireless-Bluetooth-System/dp/B01N4RB5CG
		


But strongly considering this;


			https://www.amazon.com/Sony-STRDH190-Stereo-Receiver-Bluetooth/dp/B078WFDR8D
		

This one because it will remove the need for my audio switchbox and I can use my existing speaker set, which are excellent. Only problem is that it might be a bit too powerful and make more heat than I want it to.

Was also thinking about this. My local BestBuy has one on display and it sounds very good.


			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sharp-50w-executive-hi-fi-component-system-black/7419031.p?skuId=7419031
		

The price is good and the specs/quality is on par with what I have already. It'll fit into my existing desk setup, which is the reason I'm looking for a replacement for the JVC system..

Then there's this one from Onkyo;


			https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-8220-Channel-Receiver-Bluetooth/dp/B075P831VY
		

Which also has everything I need but would get very warm..

Choices, choices...


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not spending that much money on a mini stereo. That form factor is what I want which is why that Panasonic you've order caught my interest. The Denon is nice, but not worth it to me. Hell, I spent $400 on my JVC in 2005 and it was top of the line. I'm not spending $860 for something that is technically inferior to what I have now. Thank You for the suggestion though! I appreciate you taking the time to look!
> 
> Was thinking more along the lines of this one.
> 
> ...


I still have a 5.1 Dolby Surround Sony stereo set in boxes with a 3 CD changer, there was something with the CD's not playing anymore, anyway my space is limited now and so bought this little set for on my desk, will use it for PC as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> anyway my space is limited now and so bought this little set for on my desk, will use it for PC as well.


Same here.


----------



## bonehead123 (Sep 25, 2022)

iPhone 14 Pro Max/RED/1TB.....

An anniversary present for the wifey


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 25, 2022)

One last drop in CPU

A 5900X,@379£, should be able to get through until 2024.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Sep 26, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 262973




I have been looking at the Denon version...let us know what you think of this one.

I am looking at one for the amp alone , I have a bunch of speakers to test and the compact size is sweet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 262973


Very Nice!! Damn it Panasonic!! Bring this stateside! I want one!!


----------



## jallenlabs (Sep 26, 2022)

Eyoyo 5 In LCD for the front of my workstation.  I still have to work out how the front is going to look.




Almost forgot, since phones are so boring.... iphone 14 pro in silver.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Sep 26, 2022)

Koollance quick disconnects.  I installed them for my GPU with the arrows indicating the flow direction as a reminder.
Now I can finally take my GPU out without having to drain the loop and switchout an NVMe drive next week because it involves taking off all the motherboard armor.
(edit) oops, I had everything hooked up right but, it looks like I had the arrows pointing in the wrong direction, shhh don't tell anybody.  (note to self, don't make loop changes at 2am)




I finally found a machine screw that fits my ram heat spreader so I could mount the noctua fan.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2022)

jormungand said:


> Ive been testing the headset for about 3 weeks now and just came down to 60% from day 1. Pretty damn good battery 10/10. Comfortable wise ill give it 7.5/10 maybe changing the pads will make it more comfy.
> Gonna dress that Noctua
> Haven’t tested the duster yet, hope it gets the job done since my case gets dusty pretty fast.
> …..and the rtx 3080 is giving me headaches with the cpu bottleneck but watching Nvidia launch is No No buy 4000 series for me. May keep it may not, still have 2 weeks to decide.
> ...


If they still come with the “cloth” pads I highlly recommend switching to them I absolutely can’t stand pleather only reason I bought HyoerX CloudI II‘s was a friend said the DAC was good and they sounded great(I have a sound card so never actually tried it) and it had the option for cloth pads 
I game in 5,1 but I’ve been using them a lot when I use My Quest 2 because they‘re  obviously vastly better than the HMDs built ins speakers..
Also Props for the Noctua my rig is totally Noctua fans



lexluthermiester said:


> For gaming on AM4, there's nothing better. It'll be worth it for you.


Having just bought one I cannot disagree because I purely use my PC for gaming.  It definitely runs hotter than my previous 5600X but I suppose it’s to be expected and I’ll just have to get used to it


----------



## jormungand (Sep 26, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> If they still come with the “cloth” pads I highlly recommend switching to them I absolutely can’t stand pleather only reason I bought HyoerX CloudI II‘s was a friend said the DAC was good and they sounded great(I have a sound card so never actually tried it) and it had the option for cloth pads
> I game in 5,1 but I’ve been using them a lot when I use My Quest 2 because they‘re  obviously vastly better than the HMDs built ins speakers..
> Also Props for the Noctua my rig is totally Noctua fans
> 
> ...


No they don’t, i wished they had a pair of cloth pads included.
 I chose to buy the U12A because of the size, even though i know the  NH-D15 is the one to pick. Just wanted to apply some “light” to the interior without using rgb fans


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2022)

onemanhitsquad said:


> I have been looking at the Denon version...let us know what you think of this one.
> 
> I am looking at one for the amp alone , I have a bunch of speakers to test and the compact size is sweet.












						What's your latest tech purchase?
					

Hi All - I'm getting ready for Zen 4 :)




					www.techpowerup.com
				




As I mentioned in that post, I tested the Denon as well in a local shop, the panasonic sounded somewhat better imo and that was one of the deal breakers for me (the Denon was also 100 EUR more expensive), the Denon is 2x30 Watts and the Panasonic 2x60 Watts.
The Denon has smaller 2-way speakers, the Panasonic has 3-way speakers, however you can connect a separate subwoofer to the Denon and it has 2 optical inputs.

Edit: Just tested the Digital DAB+ Radio.
Have to get used to it but this set goes loud


----------



## Frizz (Sep 26, 2022)

Took a dive and purchased a cheaper random brand usbc monitor 15.6" 1080p 60hz IPS. This was to replace my 27" secondary gsync monitor which I only used to park discord on or play music clips which took way too much space for its primary function. Took some photos to show it actually is quite decent and also to show how it looks hooked up .


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2022)

onemanhitsquad said:


> I have been looking at the Denon version



You should go out to a local shop that sells it.

If you want really deep-lows in bass, then there's the subwoofer option for the Denon.

For now I'm satisfied with my Panasonic, I can always buy new speakers someday, then I would look into speakers with passive radiators as my Harman Kardon Go+Play 2 has.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 26, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> One last drop in CPU
> 
> A 5900X,@379£, should be able to get through until 2024.


Seems I got lucky, scan upped the price to 569£ today.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 26, 2022)

Well in my upgrade rush and MSI not having sockets for USB and me not paying attention I accidentally smoked my USB.2 ports on my front panel box.  So I ordered what I thought was the identical one.  NOPE! I technically got an upgrade. My old one. Had useless card readers and it required a Molex. Now I have all the ports I need and a bonus Type C


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 26, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Well in my upgrade rush and MSI not having sockets for USB and me not paying attention I accidentally smoked my USB.2 ports on my front panel box.  So I ordered what I thought was the identical one.  NOPE! I technically got an upgrade. My old one. Had useless card readers and it required a Molex. Now I have all the ports I need and a bonus Type C
> View attachment 263082


Like a Déjà vu I seen these panels before when 3.0 was released but never one with 3.1 Gen1 and 2


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 27, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Like a Déjà vu I seen these panels before when 3.0 was released but never one with 3.1 Gen1 and 2


Was totally unexpected but happy little upgrade anyway got to use my Type C front header


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 27, 2022)

@Frizz what you use to take your photos?

My photos always come out blurry.


----------



## Frizz (Sep 27, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> @Frizz what you use to take your photos?
> 
> My photos always come out blurry.



This is taken with the Z Fold 4 which has been quite good for low light situations


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 27, 2022)

Frizz said:


> This is taken with the Z Fold 4 which has been quite good for low light situations


I use a Samsung s20 fe and it's picture taking capabilities seem to suck.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 27, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> s20 fe


Does Samsung have "Founder Editions" nowadays?


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 28, 2022)

Picked up a set of SA Solarized for the U80. After not buying keysets for like 5 years lol


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Does Samsung have "Founder Editions" nowadays?


yes they do funny enough.

Kinda sucks too.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 28, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> I use a Samsung s20 fe and it's picture taking capabilities seem to suck.


hmm weird I use the S21 FE and it takes rather nice photos I wouldn't have thought they were that much different in their camera hardware check the lenses make sure they're clean before taking a photo and rest your elbows on something solid so no shaky shaky see how you go


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 28, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> hmm weird I use the S21 FE and it takes rather nice photos I wouldn't have thought they were that much different in their camera hardware check the lenses make sure they're clean before taking a photo and rest your elbows on something solid so no shaky shaky see how you go


I was using a mount so there was no shaky.  Lens are clear.

Just the image always show a massive pixilation and when I downscale it, same thing but not nearly as bad.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 28, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> I was using a mount so there was no shaky.  Lens are clear.
> 
> Just the image always show a massive pixilation and when I downscale it, same thing but not nearly as bad.


well that's weird then I just compared your S20 Fe  (Left) to my S21 Fe (Right) and it looks like the camera hardware is exactly the same 

12 MP, f/1.8, 26mm (wide), 1/1.76", 1.8µm, Dual Pixel PDAF, OIS
8 MP, f/2.4, 76mm (telephoto), 1/4.5", 1.0µm, PDAF, OIS, 3x optical zoom
12 MP, f/2.2, 13mm, 123˚ (ultrawide), 1/3.0", 1.12µm12 MP, f/1.8, 26mm (wide), 1/1.76", 1.8µm, Dual Pixel PDAF, OIS
8 MP, f/2.4, 76mm (telephoto), 1/4.5", 1.0µm, PDAF, OIS, 3x optical zoom
12 MP, f/2.2, 13mm, 123˚ (ultrawide), 1/3.0", 1.12µmFeaturesLED flash, auto-HDR, panoramaLED flash, auto-HDR, panoramaVideo4K@30/60fps, 1080p@30/60fps, gyro-EIS4K@30/60fps, 1080p@30/60/240fps, 720p@960fps, HDR10+, gyro-EIS


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 28, 2022)

honestly, I dont know what to say.  I tried pro mode and yeah, same results.  Cannot get a non pixelated shot.

Then again, I know nothing of cameras so I dont know what settings i am supposed to use.


----------



## r9 (Sep 28, 2022)

Initially when was announced I thought that wasn't fast enough or that screen is not big enough but got into the handhelds rabbit hole and after looking to build or buy something the more and more I looked into it for the price SteamDeck is a really really nice piece of hardware.
Got the 64GB model and have 256 ssd to usb c attached plus I'll be replacing the internal 64GB nvme with 512GB Kingston one.
For anyone wondering what's with the sata ssd is I cut 2/3s of it to make it smaller as the PCB only took 1/3 of the case.


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 28, 2022)

The right USB-C CFast device and velcro for it would be perfect to turn it into a Steam Game Gear with cartridges.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2022)

jormungand said:


> No they don’t, i wished they had a pair of cloth pads included.
> I chose to buy the U12A because of the size, even though i know the  NH-D15 is the one to pick. Just wanted to apply some “light” to the interior without using rgb fans



From what I remember they are only 2 or 3 celsius different. you can just set a slightly stronger fan curve to match the d15 and you still won't hear the fans.



r9 said:


> View attachment 263444View attachment 263445View attachment 263446
> Initially when was announced I thought that wasn't fast enough or that screen is not big enough but got into the handhelds rabbit hole and after looking to build or buy something the more and more I looked into it for the price SteamDeck is a really really nice piece of hardware.
> Got the 64GB model and have 256 ssd to usb c attached plus I'll be replacing the internal 64GB nvme with 512GB Kingston one.
> For anyone wondering what's with the sata ssd is I cut 2/3s of it to make it smaller as the PCB only took 1/3 of the case.



does the 64gb non-nvme make games run any slower? i was considering getting the base version and then just adding a 512gb microsd card. it does have 2 micro sd card slots right? or would i have to replace the 64gb with my 512gb one?


----------



## r9 (Sep 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> From what I remember they are only 2 or 3 celsius different. you can just set a slightly stronger fan curve to match the d15 and you still won't hear the fans.
> 
> 
> 
> does the 64gb non-nvme make games run any slower? i was considering getting the base version and then just adding a 512gb microsd card. it does have 2 micro sd card slots right? or would i have to replace the 64gb with my 512gb one?


Not sure what the r/w speed of the 64GB eMMC is I assume it's around sata speeds maybe 400-500Mb/s and I think that's fine.
You can get some crazy r/w speeds from nvme drives but other bottlenecks come into play so if you get like 2000MB/s nvme you not gonna get 4 times improvement or anything like that on the loading times.
I think there will be much bigger difference between SD card to Sata then Sata to nvme drive.
SD cards I think are 100-170MB/s range. 
Personally I'm not planning to use SD card.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 28, 2022)

r9 said:


> Not sure what the r/w speed of the 64GB eMMC is I assume it's around sata speeds maybe 400-500Mb/s and I think that's fine.
> You can get some crazy r/w speeds from nvme drives but other bottlenecks come into play so if you get like 2000MB/s nvme you not gonna get 4 times improvement or anything like that on the loading times.
> I think there will be much bigger difference between SD card to Sata then Sata to nvme drive.
> SD cards I think are 100-170MB/s range.
> Personally I'm not planning to use SD card.


SD cards actually work really well tbh I have a 512GB doing 110mb /s.

Don't worry about load times they're easily acceptable.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 28, 2022)

Le sigh..


----------



## igralec84 (Sep 28, 2022)

Ok got the 43" iiyama back on Monday, works this time and it's the repaired same one i sent back 5 weeks ago lol. HDR is a bit weird, if you only set it on on the OSD, it puts brightness to max and locks it, if you set it to on also in windows, it's a bit dimmer unless you fine tune the SDR a little, but no use having it use 50w more for desktop use. Sadly because it has HDMI 2.0, PS5 only benefits from 0.4ms response time, HDR at 4k60 isn't possible with full RGB range. 

I've settled on 110% scaling because i'm not 25 anymore, might get used to 100% scaling but wouldn't risk it lol. Freesync work only up to 120hz, without it 144hz is fine. Sitting around 1m away, still have to get used to having to look around into the corners to see time and stuff. 

Will see after a week or two if i'll keep it or sell it and buy a 32" dell for 100€ more or a 43" gigabyte for 200€ more. Would maybe like a brighter HDR and HDMI 2.1 for the PS5, but for 4K gaming it'll do i guess. Just need a card that does 144fps on AAA titles which might be a problem


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 28, 2022)

sepheronx said:


> honestly, I dont know what to say.  I tried pro mode and yeah, same results.  Cannot get a non pixelated shot.
> 
> Then again, I know nothing of cameras so I dont know what settings i am supposed to use.


sounds like the cameras cmos sensor might have gone poo then



freeagent said:


> Le sigh..
> 
> View attachment 263457


Are you sidegrading from your 5900X


----------



## freeagent (Sep 28, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> sounds like the cameras cmos sensor might have gone poo then
> 
> 
> Are you sidegrading from your 5900X


Yes.. for now


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Yes.. for now



I don't understand this, why? 5900x really isn't that far behind in gaming.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I don't understand this, why? 5900x really isn't that far behind in gaming.


I know.. but as I age I find I am enjoying silence a little more. And if I can cool a 5900X then a X3D should be a walk in the park.. hopefully 

And the way I run my 5900, it chews power when it’s in use


----------



## InVasMani (Sep 28, 2022)

Even a USB 2.0 with good micro SD card is fine for pretty much anything outside of load time performance, but the OS and API is still the ultimate storage bottleneck until direct storage hurries up and fixes archaic code Microsoft's been too lazy to address prioritizing virtually anything else, but it.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Le sigh..
> 
> View attachment 263457


No 7000 series?


----------



## freeagent (Sep 28, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> No 7000 series?


Nah.. not right now. I really wanted to but I have to be sensible


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I know.. but as I age I find I am enjoying silence a little more. And if I can cool a 5900X then a X3D should be a walk in the park.. hopefully
> 
> And the way I run my 5900, it chews power when it’s in use



I have to admit... the idea of 95 celsius being normal... bugs me a bit. hopefully raptor lake takes the gaming crown and can be good on temps. then hopefully i can pair it with a rdna3 7800 xt at msrp.  that's my goal this year. if it fails, then I don't know, will just enjoy my PS5 until things get back to normal.


----------



## Arco (Sep 28, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> Ok got the 43" iiyama back on Monday, works this time and it's the repaired same one i sent back 5 weeks ago lol. HDR is a bit weird, if you only set it on on the OSD, it puts brightness to max and locks it, if you set it to on also in windows, it's a bit dimmer unless you fine tune the SDR a little, but no use having it use 50w more for desktop use. Sadly because it has HDMI 2.0, PS5 only benefits from 0.4ms response time, HDR at 4k60 isn't possible with full RGB range.


Saw your build on pcpartpicker. Nice work!


----------



## QuietBob (Sep 28, 2022)

freeagent said:


> And if I can cool a 5900X then a X3D should be a walk in the park.


Looking forward to what your FC140 can do, it should perform close to my Assassin. With CO -30 the X3D runs quite cool and is super efficient. MT is practically the same as the regular 5800X with lower power draw.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 28, 2022)

Returning the Flare X5 I bought previously and went with the slightly better latency Trident Z5.

Going to try with air first, and if that fails, buy a stupid AIO.


----------



## wheresmycar (Sep 28, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Returning the Flare X5 I bought previously and went with the slightly better latency Trident Z5.
> 
> Going to try with air first, and if that fails, buy a stupid AIO.
> 
> ...



i was waiting for someone to post up with the 7000-series spec 

Once up n running your feedback would be appreciated. If you end up undervolting... those observations would be helpful too


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Returning the Flare X5 I bought previously and went with the slightly better latency Trident Z5.
> 
> Going to try with air first, and if that fails, buy a stupid AIO.
> 
> ...



why did you go for the msi over the asrock of the similar price? the asrock has 12k black caps vs the cheaper and less shelf life silver caps the MSI is using


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 28, 2022)

I caved


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I caved
> 
> View attachment 263497



Is this becoming a moderator thing?...


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Sep 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Is this becoming a moderator thing?...


@Mussels is next...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I caved
> 
> View attachment 263497



i got a 7700x in my cart. i haven't caved yet, but I am getting there. i already know i don't want intel is the thing, and now that i know th -30 undervolt fixes the 95 celsius thingy, with almost no performance loss... seems like a good buy to me. and then i can sell the 7700x when the 7800x 3d comes out and just slot it in. 

haven't decided yet. lol


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 28, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> why did you go for the msi over the asrock of the similar price? the asrock has 12k black caps vs the cheaper and less shelf life silver caps the MSI is using



For purely scientific reasons.

1. I'm really familiar with the MSI BIOS
2. Excellent experience with a Z490, B550, and Z690 in the same line
but mostly
3. Every time I see AsRock, all I can think of is:


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 28, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Well, I can play at medium if it's needed. Hell, I truly got to PC gaming with a GF4 Ti 4200 in 2005 and I still enjoyed games


My Asus A7N8X-X from 2004=I don't have it anymore, because I don't have the stuff to replace the caps with! The Chemi-Con KZG caps suddenly failed with bulging and leaking in the mid-2010s!

Seems that possibly 2004 was the worst year for their KZG series!



Sithaer said:


> Yeah I will probably toy around with the undervolt a bit more this was just a first try if its stable.
> Currently draws around 185W which is alright with me, boost clock is set to a stable 1980 MHz atm.


I'm happy with my RX 6750 XT, even when it's easily a 220W card in extremely heavy tasks!  Even the RX 6600 XT that I got in very-late-March, will spank my now-defunct RX 5600 XT at 1980 MHz (with "jailbreak" VBIOS mod) In '21, I was able to get my Navi10 to 1980 MHz at 1137 mV and do long GTA V gaming sessions.


----------



## jormungand (Sep 28, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I caved


im feeling the itch but i have to be strong and wait for amazon sales on october or black friday.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Le sigh..
> 
> View attachment 263457


I Hope you pulled the trigger on that mine has been fantastic for the week or so I have had 



tabascosauz said:


> I caved
> 
> View attachment 263497


You have chosen wisely!


----------



## Sithaer (Sep 29, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I'm happy with my RX 6750 XT, even when it's easily a 220W card in extremely heavy tasks!  Even the RX 6600 XT that I got in very-late-March, will spank my now-defunct RX 5600 XT at 1980 MHz (with "jailbreak" VBIOS mod) In '21, I was able to get my Navi10 to 1980 MHz at 1137 mV and do long GTA V gaming sessions.



Yeah I was also brainstorming between 6700 XT or 3060 Ti at the exact same price _'second hand' _but then my curiosity side got the better of me and went with the 3060 Ti just to play around with RT and DLSS even tho I know that the 6700 XT was the better longer term option. _'bit better raster performance and more Vram..'_

After some trial and error since this is my first RT card, I've settled with 1950 MHz core and 980 mV cause my previous undervolt turned out to be unstable when I had the card completely maxed out with RT enabled.
Pure raster stress was okay but when I had RT on top it was freezing/crashing so I tinkered a bit more and now its been stable for a week now at the current settings and still keeps my system's total power draw under 300W or so which was my goal. _'I have a power meter plugged in'_


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 29, 2022)

Well, it arrived.  While waiting to be done with work, setting expectations:


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Sep 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I could not find it on amazon or other US sites, also not on panasonic USA website...
> 
> This would be another option for you: https://www.newegg.com/p/12K-0366-00020?Description=Denon D-M41&cm_re=Denon_D-M41-_-9SIAU2EHPH3883-_-Product&quicklink=true
> That's a 60 Watts system though... I tested this one as well in a local shop, the panasonic sounded somewhat better imo, but you can connect a separate subwoofer to this denon, that's a nice option and it has 2 optical inputs. Oh and I just see now it has only AM/FM radio, no DAB+ in this US version, but DAB+ may not be needed for US for now I don't know....
> ...


There is no DAB+ in the US; I think it does exist in Canada. US only has "HDRadio". But mostly it is just FM (and AM/MW) here.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 29, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Well, it arrived.  While waiting to be done with work, setting expectations:
> 
> View attachment 263657


I think I would rather have the this is fine figure, and that's not a diss.

Where did you get that?


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Sep 29, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I think I would rather have the this is fine figure, and that's not a diss.
> 
> Where did you get that?



Hahahaha.  None taken.  If my case had a window, this would definitely be inside. 






						This is Fine Dog Funko Pop! Vinyl Figure - Entertainment Earth Exclusive : Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games
					

This is Fine Dog Funko Pop! Vinyl Figure - Entertainment Earth Exclusive : Amazon.co.uk: Toys & Games



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 29, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> i got a 7700x in my cart. i haven't caved yet, but I am getting there. i already know i don't want intel is the thing, and now that i know th -30 undervolt fixes the 95 celsius thingy, with almost no performance loss... seems like a good buy to me. and then i can sell the 7700x when the 7800x 3d comes out and just slot it in.
> 
> haven't decided yet. lol



Just don't build the whole pc and sell it two months later


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 29, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Hahahaha.  None taken.  If my case had a window, this would definitely be inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on its way Ty, I half want two, one for home and one for work


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> My Asus A7N8X-X from 2004=I don't have it anymore, because I don't have the stuff to replace the caps with! The Chemi-Con KZG caps suddenly failed with bulging and leaking in the mid-2010s!
> 
> Seems that possibly 2004 was the worst year for their KZG series!


Yeah, I did read that caps on A7N8X-X are known to fail, yet still mine works fine (I was going to recap it, just tried it for the lulz and it works without any hiccups). Yet some graphics cards (which I know are working ones), refuses to work. I guess that it's not in its 100% health though so I may recap it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 30, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Well, it arrived.  While waiting to be done with work, setting expectations:
> 
> View attachment 263657


This looks like the one I really want as my next upgrade but I might have to wait and hopefully the B650E ain't that expensive here like the X670E


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 30, 2022)

ld been thinking of getting a Digi microscope for a while ive had optical ones in the past but had trouble with my eyes focusing at diff points so mainly use a mag glass and overhead cam so last week i bit the bullet and brought a Andonstar AIO there was a hiccup in the stand but i emailed Andonstar and in 3 days thay sent me a whole new stand and £50 refund for my trouble "thats cracking service in my view" it comes with 3 diff lens and remote and a thing to put slides in. over all I'm very chuffed with it.

wide




closer


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> ld been thinking of getting a Digi microscope for a while ive had optical ones in the past but had trouble with my eyes focusing at diff points so mainly use a mag glass and overhead cam so last week i bit the bullet and brought a Andonstar AIO there was a hiccup in the stand but i emailed Andonstar and in 3 days thay sent me a whole new stand and £50 refund for my trouble "thats cracking service in my view" it comes with 3 diff lens and remote and a thing to put slides in. over all I'm very chuffed with it.
> 
> wide
> 
> ...


Nice. Been thinking about a setup like this myself.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice. Been thinking about a setup like this myself.


mate of mine got one about six months ago and it trigger me to get one after he let me use it for a day. the work room it give between lens and base is huge. heres a link Andonstar AD249 10.1 Inch Digital Microscope for Adults, 3 Lens Soldering Microscope, 1080P FHD Video Record, 500x, Coin Microscope, Biological Microscope Kit with 32G Card, Prepared Slides: Amazon.co.uk: Business, Industry & Science


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2022)

xtreemchaos said:


> mate of mine got one about six months ago and it trigger me to get one after he let me use it for a day. the work room it give between lens and base is huge. heres a link Andonstar AD249 10.1 Inch Digital Microscope for Adults, 3 Lens Soldering Microscope, 1080P FHD Video Record, 500x, Coin Microscope, Biological Microscope Kit with 32G Card, Prepared Slides: Amazon.co.uk: Business, Industry & Science


I will likely go with the HDMI output model as I want to connect it to a larger screen.


			https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B09VPP5G59


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 30, 2022)

i mused over HDMI model but the screen is big cus you are quite close to it and i dont do youtube vids so dont need the res and i think it will display on the PC through the usb but havnt tryed it yet i have to download the app .


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 30, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Yeah, I did read that caps on A7N8X-X are known to fail, yet still mine works fine (I was going to recap it, just tried it for the lulz and it works without any hiccups). Yet some graphics cards (which I know are working ones), refuses to work. I guess that it's not in its 100% health though so I may recap it.



Yeppers, I agree. I have one that is flaky due to bad caps.


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 30, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> This looks like the one I really want as my next upgrade but I might have to wait and hopefully the B650E ain't that expensive here like the X670E


Tell me about it damn cpu is $799 gougelandastani Plunketts but the mobo ( Asus ROG Strix X670E- E Gaming )to put it in is $1198 Plunketts WTF and you really don't want to know how much a Crosshair X670E mobo is here  unless you'd like a heart attack Oh alright twist my arm then 





What the actual Frankenstein baby batter does that mobo have on it that makes it worth 2100 bucks


----------



## wheresmycar (Sep 30, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> What the actual Frankenstein baby batter does that mobo have on it that makes it worth 2100 bucks



easy... it has the name of a Frankenstein baby batter senseless mug of a buyer on it. If someone posts up a purchase like this... easy, destroy his senseless ego with "BAN HIM" lol


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 30, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> easy... it has the name of a Frankenstein baby batter senseless mug of a buyer on it. If someone posts up a purchase like this... easy, destroy his senseless ego with "BAN HIM" lol


We don't do that here.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 30, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Tell me about it damn cpu is $799 gougelandastani Plunketts but the mobo ( Asus ROG Strix X670E- E Gaming )to put it in is $1198 Plunketts WTF and you really don't want to know how much a Crosshair X670E mobo is here  unless you'd like a heart attack Oh alright twist my arm then
> 
> View attachment 263750
> 
> What the actual Frankenstein baby batter does that mobo have on it that makes it worth 2100 bucks


It's insane, and ProShop DK listed the Asus Prime B650M-A for about 232 bucks it's like no way not gonna buy it...

Link: https://www.proshop.dk/Bundkort/ASU...650-AMD-AM5-socket-DDR5-RAM-Micro-ATX/3109171

I hope there will come a better board to show Asus not to asucks on the price and features.


----------



## wheresmycar (Sep 30, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> We don't do that here.



its not as if i was actually encouraging the idea... i was just building the courage to encourage the discouraging idea (cant be the same thing lol)


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 30, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Yet some graphics cards (which I know are working ones), refuses to work.


I have been swearing before that the meme of AGP is this: Reseat, reseat, reseat, reseat and then reseat again!


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 1, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Tell me about it damn cpu is $799 gougelandastani Plunketts but the mobo ( Asus ROG Strix X670E- E Gaming )to put it in is $1198 Plunketts WTF and you really don't want to know how much a Crosshair X670E mobo is here  unless you'd like a heart attack Oh alright twist my arm then
> 
> View attachment 263750
> 
> What the actual Frankenstein baby batter does that mobo have on it that makes it worth 2100 bucks


 Perhaps a angry provoked Frankenstein in it's crosshair!!? *head trophy*


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 1, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Tell me about it damn cpu is $799 gougelandastani Plunketts but the mobo ( Asus ROG Strix X670E- E Gaming )to put it in is $1198 Plunketts WTF and you really don't want to know how much a Crosshair X670E mobo is here  unless you'd like a heart attack Oh alright twist my arm then
> 
> View attachment 263750
> 
> What the actual Frankenstein baby batter does that mobo have on it that makes it worth 2100 bucks


Well seems like the other ones in this series with the "Billboard RGB" all seem to hit this mark. I guess MOAR RGB is expensive? I just recently had to replace my X570 board out of necessity and stock was limited and ended up with an MSI X570S board that in fact has ZERO RGB just headers for it. I couldn't be happier for it-


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2022)

Sold my 2700x
Free shipping and some price drops happened







lexluthermiester said:


> Keep it and upgrade your CPU to a 5800X3D. You'll thank yourself later.


As always, i'll assume you were talking to me instead of someone else



freeagent said:


> Le sigh..
> 
> View attachment 263457


You son of a beach



freeagent said:


> I know.. but as I age I find I am enjoying silence a little more. And if I can cool a 5900X then a X3D should be a walk in the park.. hopefully
> 
> And the way I run my 5900, it chews power when it’s in use


They all have the same max TDP, the only difference is that the x3D doesnt seem to allow all core over/underclocks - it'll annoy my OCD, but i'm sure gaming at 4K 200 will alleviate that for me :3



CallandorWoT said:


> I don't understand this, why? 5900x really isn't that far behind in gaming.


In some games the x3D is very, very far ahead

If you arent running ultra settings with RTX on, the gap widens a lot


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 2, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> @Mussels is next...



This guy called it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I have to admit... the idea of 95 celsius being normal... bugs me a bit. hopefully raptor lake takes the gaming crown and can be good on temps. then hopefully i can pair it with a rdna3 7800 xt at msrp.  that's my goal this year. if it fails, then I don't know, will just enjoy my PS5 until things get back to normal.


That's been the norm for intel laptops and high end desktops for several years now, AMD had their norm set to 80C or so

One thing people forget on AMD is you can still set cTDP, which is a temp limit - it's one of the PBO settings. So i can say yep sure x3D, but 75C max thankee



tabascosauz said:


> I caved
> 
> View attachment 263497


Oh godfudgingdamnit you're all a bunch of thunderstealingdoodiefaces



Count von Schwalbe said:


> @Mussels is next...


[Muttering madly]


P4-630 said:


> Is this becoming a moderator thing?...


We all got a pay rise, 500% higher


This is what i get for having 10+ pages of this thread to catch up on


----------



## freeagent (Oct 2, 2022)

It is such a cool running CPU, nice and quiet with just the 2x 180s and single TY-143 on the cooler


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 2, 2022)

Someone owes me a X3D for predicting that!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> It is such a cool running CPU, nice and quiet with just the 2x 180s and single TY-143 on the cooler
> 
> View attachment 263939


At least i have more RAM than you



Count von Schwalbe said:


> Someone owes me a X3D for predicting that!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


>


Thanks, just what I needed!


----------



## Atomic77 (Oct 2, 2022)

I didn't purchase it technically but I was just today gifted a blue iphone 13. It was a early gift.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> They all have the same max TDP, the only difference is that the x3D doesnt seem to allow all core over/underclocks - it'll annoy my OCD, but i'm sure gaming at 4K 200 will alleviate that for me :3


With PBO, high limits, and an aggressive curve that 5900X could do 215w, or 235w PPT. It is a beast. At stock its pretty tame and pretty easy to cool, even with a little cooler like Ulltra 120 Extreme.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 2, 2022)

Corsair CX650M with the triangle grills reviewed by Aris








And a Fifine K780 microphone with all its doodads.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 2, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I have been swearing before that the meme of AGP is this: Reseat, reseat, reseat, reseat and then reseat again!


Yeah.. as the contacts are staggered so it's sometimes just almost seated properly. I may try those cards again later today; luckily I have a beeper there so I know what's wrong.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> As always, i'll assume you were talking to me instead of someone else


No, but you're going to be happy! That's the King of Gaming CPU's right now. And coming up from a 2700X, you'll notice the differences.



Atomic77 said:


> I didn't purchase it technically but I was just today gifted a blue iphone 13. It was a early gift. View attachment 263944View attachment 263944


That's a nice gift!



Lenne said:


> Yeah.. as the contacts are staggered so it's sometimes just almost seated properly. I may try those cards again later today; luckily I have a beeper there so I know what's wrong.


Could be a compatibility thing. Not all generations of AGP cards were compatible with all AGP slots.. What cards did you try and was the exact board model?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Could be a compatibility thing. Not all generations of AGP cards were compatible with all AGP slots.. What cards did you try and was the exact board model?


For example, Radeon 9550, X800Pro and GF 6600 GT doesn't work. And I know that those cards are working. Board is Asus A7N8X-X with its latest bios.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 2, 2022)

Lenne said:


> For example, Radeon 9550, X800Pro and GF 6600 GT doesn't work. And I know that those cards are working. Board is Asus A7N8X-X with its latest bios.


Ok, no the cards are not the problem.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, no the cards are not the problem.


Though the board is known for failing caps, yet it still seems to work. It still may be a cap thing though, I'll recap it some day. 

Is it dangerous to try those with 1.7V AGP voltage?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 2, 2022)

Didnt they have big changes like 3.3v and 1.7v or something? wrong voltage = dead shit and fire


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 2, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Though the board is known for failing caps, yet it still seems to work. It still may be a cap thing though, I'll recap it some day.


Yeah, likely.


Lenne said:


> Is it dangerous to try those with 1.7V AGP voltage?


Good question. I'm not sure. Can't remember...



Mussels said:


> Didnt they have big changes like 3.3v and 1.7v or something? wrong voltage = dead shit and fire


Maybe. I'm pretty sure there were builtin safety cut offs.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 2, 2022)

Also not exactly tech in the sense of this thread. Not even electronic!!! But a tech nonetheless. My first automatic watch. If I knew 69 dollars (nice!) coyld give me this much satisfaction, I would've bought watches ages ago.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Sold my 2700x
> Free shipping and some price drops happened
> 
> View attachment 263938
> ...


me today, grab my coffee , sit on my pc, open tpu alerts , start reading......
Mussels got his 5800x3D....






amazon raised the price back to $419


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 2, 2022)

Lenne said:


> For example, Radeon 9550, X800Pro and GF 6600 GT doesn't work. And I know that those cards are working. Board is Asus A7N8X-X with its latest bios.


That mobo's AGP 8x slot only supports 1.5V GPU's if you use an AGP card that require 3.3V or 5V the best that will happen is a no boot the worst is dead mobo


----------



## freeagent (Oct 2, 2022)

Crazy how a bunch of us decided to just get the 58X3D lol.. I am not selling my 5900 though.. that thing is fast as fook still.


----------



## jormungand (Oct 2, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Crazy how a bunch of us decided to just get the 58X3D lol.. I am not selling my 5900 though.. that thing is fast as fook still.


you said "US" youre lying , youre already accepting the darkside.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 2, 2022)

jormungand said:


> youre already accepting the darkside.


Been here for awhile buddy


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 2, 2022)

jormungand said:


> you said "US" youre lying , youre already accepting the darkside.


You don't understand the power of the dark side...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Sold my 2700x
> Free shipping and some price drops happened
> 
> View attachment 263938
> ...



Damn I hate having a ichy tricker finger I really want this but hate at the same time to buy into a dead platform because there are not a good B550/X570 board for sale with at least 2xM.2., 6xSATA ports with 1xInternal USB-C on same for a good prices since the AM5 system is hella expensive


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 2, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Damn I hate having a ichy tricker finger I really want this but hate at the same time to buy into a dead platform because there are not a good B550/X570 board for sale with at least 2xM.2., 6xSATA ports with 1xInternal USB-C on same for a good prices since the AM5 system is hella expensive


Really? PCPartPicker shows plenty, starting at $120 USD. You can't filter by Type-E headers but adapters exist. A PCIe card could even take care of it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 2, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Really? PCPartPicker shows plenty, starting at $120 USD. You can't filter by Type-E headers but adapters exist. A PCIe card could even take care of it.


There are plenty boards out and AMD has said more X3D chips are comming for AM4 & AM5 but you never know.

Plus you need to be careful searching for B550 because some takes 2xSATA away while running 2xM.2. NVME others take off the PCI-E x1/x4 slot.

If I remember correct the MSI B550 Tomahawk takes the PCI-E slots which is better for me when I need 2xM.2. NVME and 6xSATA ports only one these days doing 8xSATA ports are AsRock.

I cannot downsize on my drives they will cost a lot if need to and I am really thinking about the 5800X3D still since the AM4 option just is cheaper with more power and energy saving.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> 5800X3D


Your "Intel Core i7-11700K" getting too old for your needs?...  

It's a 2021 CPU.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 2, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Damn I hate having a ichy tricker finger I really want this but hate at the same time to buy into a dead platform because there are not a good B550/X570 board for sale with at least 2xM.2., 6xSATA ports with 1xInternal USB-C on same for a good prices since the AM5 system is hella expensive


What sort of price are you seeing Asus's ROG Strix X570 - F Gaming for it has everything you're wanting in an AM4 mobo


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 2, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> There are plenty boards out and AMD has said more X3D chips are comming for AM4 & AM5 but you never know.
> 
> Plus you need to be careful searching for B550 because some takes 2xSATA away while running 2xM.2. NVME others take off the PCI-E x1/x4 slot.
> 
> ...


Again, PcPartPicker actually can check for this issue, if you populate the slots you need. I am not sure what country you are located in so I cannot check for you, but any decent X570 board (~250 Euros) should be able to fit your needs.


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 2, 2022)

Picked this up last night and ran it for a few hours to watch stability.  First thing this morning took it out and started cleaning before it turned my case into any more of a mess.    






There was reasonable doubts PCIe slot on a Prime mobo was up to the task of holding a card this large unassisted.  Looking forwards to hard work repeatedly testing the correct height and angle to butt against card with.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 2, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Again, PcPartPicker actually can check for this issue, if you populate the slots you need. I am not sure what country you are located in so I cannot check for you, but any decent X570 board (~250 Euros) should be able to fit your needs.


I feel pcpartpicker have too many errors from time to time so I use pricerunner.

I looked at pcpartpicker listing the Asus Prime X570-Pro at Proshop for about 175euros then I click on it and it’s the Asus Prime X570-P a lower end board X570 and the Pro version is about 135euros more expensive great 

link: https://dk.pcpartpicker.com/product/DxrYcf/asus-prime-x570-pro-atx-am4-motherboard-prime-x570-pro


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> That mobo's AGP 8x slot only supports 1.5V GPU's if you use an AGP card that require 3.3V or 5V the best that will happen is a no boot the worst is dead mobo


But the 6600GT is a 1.5V AGP card. It should have worked.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> But the 6600GT is a 1.5V AGP card. It should have worked.


with or without an molex power plug maybe the slot needs to have a card that uses a molex power plug because it can't pass enough through the slot or the slot needs a damn good cleaning or it's just shagged


----------



## Mussels (Oct 3, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Crazy how a bunch of us decided to just get the 58X3D lol.. I am not selling my 5900 though.. that thing is fast as fook still.


The sudden price drop and shortage of stock got me going
Of the ~10 that had it listed, only one showed as in stock so i was meh why not


Casual gamer friend got a 144Hz 1080p display and learned his ryzen 1400 +1660 can't run 144FPS in LoL all the time so he's getting my damaged pins 2700x


Athlonite said:


> What sort of price are you seeing Asus's ROG Strix X570 - F Gaming for it has everything you're wanting in an AM4 mobo


Eyyyy, that's my board!
It's perfectly fine except replace the shitty thermal pad under the chipset fan.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> with or without an molex power plug maybe the slot needs to have a card that uses a molex power plug because it can't pass enough through the slot


If the card had one, I'm sure he would have used it, so not likely to be the problem.


----------



## mclaren85 (Oct 3, 2022)

As an MSI fanboy, I've added yet another collection to my arsenal.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 4, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Damn I hate having a ichy tricker finger I really want this but hate at the same time to buy into a dead platform because there are not a good B550/X570 board for sale with at least 2xM.2., 6xSATA ports with 1xInternal USB-C on same for a good prices since the AM5 system is hella expensive


Even a mid end board like like this Asus TUF gaming X570 Plus (Wi-Fi) has all that connectivity you desire. Are you getting sick of the socket 1200 platform you have in your system specs already?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 4, 2022)

Broke the Taptic Engine (aka the vibration motor) from my iPhone 8 Plus when I changed its battery. Ordered a new one from ebay (a genuine Apple one), cost 20.80EUR.


----------



## Calenhad (Oct 4, 2022)

Just ordered a new radiator for the watercooling loop in my computer. Plus a leak tester and a vertical GPU bracket. Which means it is about time for another teardown and rebuild in a few weeks time.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 4, 2022)

Calenhad said:


> Just ordered a new radiator for the watercooling loop in my computer. Plus a leak tester and a vertical GPU bracket. Which means it is about time for another teardown and rebuild in a few weeks time.


Which size rad?  I'd need a 120, I'll ask from a buddy if he has one..


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 4, 2022)

99€ because it has ONE stuck pixel in the top left corner.
and a 27GP850 is on the way as well.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 4, 2022)

More bling bling keycaps for my keyboard, so called 'Ice Crystal' keycaps....




Now all lit up!!!


----------



## Audioave10 (Oct 4, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> More bling bling keycaps for my keyboard, so called 'Ice Crystal' keycaps....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fancy! However, my eyes are too old for that. My QWERTY is now ancient history.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 4, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> More bling bling keycaps for my keyboard, so called 'Ice Crystal' keycaps....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That gives me anxiety just looking at it. I can only hope the keys are more defined in person.


----------



## trog100 (Oct 4, 2022)

one msi gaming x trio 3090 and one 850 watt corsair psu.. the card was £850 used off ebay.. 

did i do right or did i do wrong.. he he..

trog


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 4, 2022)

Got tired of not knowing where my WIFI data is going (Hi Sense Smart TV) and updating the bandwidth. I already have a WIFI 6 router so this should improve the picture when I am watching DAZN.









						USB-AX56｜Adapters｜ASUS Global
					

Dual-band WiFi 6 USB adapter, speeds up to 1800 Mbps, external antenna, WPA3 network security, OFDMA, MU-MIMO, BSS Coloring




					www.asus.com


----------



## lmille16 (Oct 4, 2022)

Bought a set of G Pro Xs last month when they were on sale. $90 shipped. Haven't even plugged them in yet


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 4, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Even a mid end board like like this Asus TUF gaming X570 Plus (Wi-Fi) has all that connectivity you desire. Are you getting sick of the socket 1200 platform you have in your system specs already?



Well I have one friend of mine having this board twice before the computer store found the problem that I said after 5mins of testing it was the mem-controller that had an issue on his AMD Ryzen 9 5950X even they stress tested it for 12hours when he received the computer all memory frequency over 2933 MT/s would lead to BSOD I told him it's properly the mem-controller because it happened even with 1 stick of memory and sure I was right  

I have something good coming maybe thursday this week I got a really good price now I just need to pickup a 3D cpu....




I am tired of Gigabyte's memory wise ass answers when there is a problem with memory that's supported and not support when they behave the same....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> I am tired of Gigabyte's memory wise ass answers when there is a problem


You are SOOO not alone there. To be fair, they are getting better just not very quickly.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 5, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> That gives me anxiety just looking at it. I can only hope the keys are more defined in person.


Without LED on, I can see the keys easily enough, but with RGB/LED enabled, it becomes a challenge. I look at it as a challenge to myself to master typing without looking at the keys......too much. I still look at the keys, but am trying to type without glancing down too much.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

Got this from EVGA B-stock. One short game test and I already like it better than my 3050.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The sudden price drop and shortage of stock got me going
> Of the ~10 that had it listed, only one showed as in stock so i was meh why not
> 
> 
> ...


This! I have been contemplating what to do with the upcoming releases vs my current system. I was on Newegg the other day and saw AM4 CPUs reduced in price. I saw the 5800X3D for $499 and suddenly the path was open. This will be my new CPU for the time being. I will probably give myself whatever RDNA3 card I decide to buy for Christmas and when the 3D chips launch I will get one for my Birthday. The only boards that I am interested in for AM5 are $700 to $900 so that is a hard no to then spend a further up to $1100 for a CPU and RAM. As I have stated before I would put my MSI X570S Ace Max  up against any AM5 board. I love the fact that the 3rd PCIe 16 slot is wired x8. By the time the AM5 3D chips launch board prices should subside and AGESA should be much more stable.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You are SOOO not alone there. To be fair, they are getting better just not very quickly.


I mean, they install SSD RGB software with the tool that firmware flashes my gigabyte monitor
Giga/Aorus are not a brand with good tech support, or any support at all.



80-watt Hamster said:


> View attachment 264237
> 
> Got this from EVGA B-stock. One short game test and I already like it better than my 3050.


Unless you've got DLSS, the 1070ti does outperform a 3050
Bit craycray there.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Unless you've got DLSS, the 1070ti does outperform a 3050
> Bit craycray there.



It's not just the performance (that was expected), but construction and behavior.  This particular 1070 ti is just better designed than my 3050, which also happens to be from EVGA.  EDIT:  I also like my RX 470 more than the 1060 and 3050 I have.  It still got retired for being too slow.  Sentiment only gets you so far.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> It's not just the performance (that was expected), but construction and behavior.  This particular 1070 ti is just better designed than my 3050, which also happens to be from EVGA.  EDIT:  I also like my RX 470 more than the 1060 and 3050 I have.  It still got retired for being too slow.  Sentiment only gets you so far.


True, some cards are just designed better

I've always enjoyed cards that got the PCB and cooler of higher models slapped on them - they'd be so cold and quiet


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> View attachment 264237
> 
> Got this from EVGA B-stock. One short game test and I already like it better than my 3050.


This begs the question: Why?



Mussels said:


> Unless you've got DLSS, the 1070ti does outperform a 3050
> Bit craycray there.


Really? How have I missed those numbers...
EDIT: Answer, I didn't. W1z never tested the 3050 against the 1070ti. But he did test it against the 1660ti which the 1070ti beat out.








						Zotac GeForce GTX 1660 Ti 6 GB Review
					

The Zotac GeForce GTX 1660 Ti is the company's most cost-effective GTX 1660 Ti offering that's being sold with reference clock speeds. A spartan design, it still manages to offer the best noise levels of all the GTX 1660 Ti cards we tested today.




					www.techpowerup.com
				











						Zotac GeForce RTX 3050 Twin Edge OC Review
					

The Zotac RTX 3050 Twin Edge OC is one the most affordable GeForce RTX 3050 cards available. It comes with a compact but capable cooler that runs very quietly and still achieves good temperatures. What's also included is a small factory overclock and the fan-stop capability.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This begs the question: Why?



Like Mussels said, there's performance.  The TPU chart puts the 1070 ti 11% ahead of the 3050, but early numbers suggest ~25% faster in F@H.  Standard disclaimers that the chart is gaming focused and estimated/calculated, and F@H is a much different load.  The fans don't "grunt" when spinning up from zero, and the curve is better set, IMO. The stock curve on the 3050 would have them start/stop on a fairly frequent basis.  Had to end-run that by setting a custom curve where they ran all the time.  Also needed to offset the speeds from each other, or they seemed to produce a resonance frequency.  The 1070 ti's fans have a more pleasant sound signature; I can let them run at 1800 RPM on the BIOS curve, while I ended up underclocking the 3050 so that the temps were in check at ~1400, because they were annoying any faster than that.

I've had it all of 20 or so hours at this point, so my opinion may change.  But I'm rarely this pleased with something out-of-the-box.


----------



## Veseleil (Oct 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> True, some cards are just designed better
> 
> I've always enjoyed cards that got the PCB and cooler of higher models slapped on them - they'd be so cold and quiet


True, just like my Aorus 1060 which got those from a 1070. Total overkill cooling. Mined Zcash with temps under 50°C at fixed 50% fan speed for more than a year. Core and RAM overclocked.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 5, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Like Mussels said, there's performance.  The TPU chart puts the 1070 ti 11% ahead of the 3050, but early numbers suggest ~25% faster in F@H.  Standard disclaimers that the chart is gaming focused and estimated/calculated, and F@H is a much different load.  The fans don't "grunt" when spinning up from zero, and the curve is better set, IMO. The stock curve on the 3050 would have them start/stop on a fairly frequent basis.  Had to end-run that by setting a custom curve where they ran all the time.  Also needed to offset the speeds from each other, or they seemed to produce a resonance frequency.  The 1070 ti's fans have a more pleasant sound signature; I can let them run at 1800 RPM on the BIOS curve, while I ended up underclocking the 3050 so that the temps were in check at ~1400, because they were annoying any faster than that.
> 
> I've had it all of 20 or so hours at this point, so my opinion may change.  But I'm rarely this pleased with something out-of-the-box.



Something that occurred to me after the fact:  The F@H comparison isn't completely valid, as it's between the 1070 ti at stock and the 3050 underclocked.  It'll be interesting to see longer-term results with the two cards on "equal" footing.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 5, 2022)

Had an offer I couldn't refuse. Crosshair VII Hero @ 100EUR incl. postage.


----------



## Mac the Geek (Oct 5, 2022)

TP-LINK Archer - AX4400 WiFi 6 Dual-Band Gigabit Wireless Router - Micro Center
					

Get it now! 4400 Mbps WiFi for faster browsing, streamings, and downloading, all at the same time. quips with the top structure of 4T4R and HE160 on the 5 GHz band to enable 3.8 Gbps ultra-fast connection. Supports MU-MIMO and OFDMA to reduce congestion and quadruple the average throughput.




					www.microcenter.com
				




Significant upgrade to the home wired/wireless environment.  And 30% off to boot!


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 6, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Had an offer I couldn't refuse. Crosshair VII Hero @ 100EUR incl. postage.



TPU HUSTLER AWARD NOMINATION 2022... that's a hell of a steal...got any of those Asus Pro Art boards lol


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> TPU HUSTLER AWARD NOMINATION 2022... that's a hell of a steal...got any of those Asus Pro Art boards lol


And that wasn't even from a stupid dude who sells good stuff cheap as always; hell, that dude is more an enthusiast than I am.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 6, 2022)

I need a steal like that...


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> I need a steal like that...


Being in some discord channels and having a hardware enthusiast as a friend works for me..  I know the guy IRL, seen him few times as he's also a Finn like me and our country isn't that big, so I see sometimes online buddies if they go through Central Finland.

Sorry that this is in Finnish; purchased two 80mm fans and a 8g syringe of MX-4.






"yo Lenne, why 80mm fans?" I put those to my 290X - I'll put an universal block to it and those will cool its RAM/VRM.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2022)

My x3D just shipped
Did i post here about my Quest 2?

I'll sort stuff out when i rebuild everything

I bought new shelving and stuck my PC on it, That counts i guess as it's technically computer storage
all the RGB made camera go BRRRRRRRRRR and turned the world blue dabadeedabadie


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My x3D just shipped
> Did i post here about my Quest 2?
> 
> I'll sort stuff out when i rebuild everything
> ...


Oh I thought you got it already I guess I took it from you


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Oh I thought you got it already I guess I took it from you
> 
> View attachment 264388



Motherboard/memory?...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Motherboard/memory?...



That's gonna be a surprise because I think I got a good deal for £200 if you look at one my upper posts where I teased a bit. Still got one year warranty left.

The normal price is over £400 and I am waiting on it to get delivered today.

I am thinking about reusing my current DDR4 which worked great in my previous AMD Ryzen 9 3900X system but not in my current Intel 11th gen system.


----------



## igralec84 (Oct 6, 2022)

Won a 7600X on ebay for 303+14€ shipping, i guess i'm upgrading to AM5 after all lol.

Now just need a good deal on some DDR5 and probably a B650 mobo. Hoping NZXT send me the AM5 bracket for the AIO in advance as i can't provide an invoice for the board as i don't have it yet


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 6, 2022)

I am not totally up and running but did a clean install of Windows 11 Pro 22H2 on the Gigabyte M30 1TB I purchased last month and wow it's fast 

This motherboard here is like the holy gravel of X570 for me never expected to get something this good ever and then paired it with the 5800X3D because seriously the AM5 is just too expensive for me


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My x3D just shipped
> Did i post here about my Quest 2?
> 
> I'll sort stuff out when i rebuild everything
> ...


Mine is on the way. It will be good Friday!!


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 7, 2022)

It's crazy that about half of TPU forums all decided to switch to 5800X3D at the same time.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 7, 2022)

Received today !



			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B093LTGTKP


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 7, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> It's crazy that about half of TPU forums all decided to switch to 5800X3D at the same time.


The price has dropped to where it makes sense. I feel they are selling well though as Newegg has raised the price for their own up to $520 CAD from 499 on Monday. Last week it was on back order.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 7, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> the holy gravel of X570


Crushed stone idols? 



Sorry, couldn't resist...




InVasMani said:


> It's crazy that about half of TPU forums all decided to switch to 5800X3D at the same time.


I think a bunch were waiting to see if the 7000 series was compelling.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 7, 2022)

Hive mind all decided at once.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 7, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> It's crazy that about half of TPU forums all decided to switch to 5800X3D at the same time.


Yes & for what? to top out benchmark scores.... or to max out the refresh rate on their monitors when gaming... whatever floats there boat!


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Crushed stone idols?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fine, I finally beat @Mussels getting a 5800X3D before the one he ordered arrived 

You can wait all you want but the value for me wasn't there with the like £3-400 boards.


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 7, 2022)

Probably mostly for the better refresh rate frames especially the low percentiles that really punish input lag and frame stutter to a higher degree. It's just funny how many people pretty much collectively decided at around the same time to switch over to that particular CPU sku, but give AMD credit it's a great chip for gaming.



puma99dk| said:


> That's fine, I finally beat @Mussels getting a 5800X3D before the one he ordered arrived
> 
> You can wait all you want but the value for me wasn't there with the like £3-400 boards.



Beating Mussels at enthusiast level things on TPU...all these words I don't jsut say, and nothing else matters.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 7, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Yes & for what? to top out benchmark scores.... or to max out the refresh rate on their monitors when gaming... whatever floats there boat!


Faster frames for me. Then pair it with a 7000 series GPU. I will still have my 16 core CPU for rendering but I am totally enjoying Gaming. The extra frames should allow me to play my Games without any hiccups


----------



## A Computer Guy (Oct 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My x3D just shipped
> Did i post here about my Quest 2?
> 
> I'll sort stuff out when i rebuild everything
> ...


Nice to see I'm not the only one that uses rack shelving for PC.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 7, 2022)

I'm waiting for an AM4 5800X3D upgrade myself since I've an excellent AM4 mobo in the GB X570 Aorus Xtreme. So far, my 3900X hasn't given me a reason to jump on the 5800X3D yet, but I guess it's a matter of time, the question now for me is: Do I keep the 3900X and build a 2nd gaming rig around it, or do I sell it off to recoup some of the cost for the upgrade? Meanwhile, gonna sit on it for a bit longer


----------



## A Computer Guy (Oct 7, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> I'm waiting for an AM4 5800X3D upgrade myself since I've an excellent AM4 mobo in the GB X570 Aorus Xtreme. So far, my 3900X hasn't given me a reason to jump on the 5800X3D yet, but I guess it's a matter of time, the question now for me is: Do I keep the 3900X and build a 2nd gaming rig around it, or do I sell it off to recoup some of the cost for the upgrade? Meanwhile, gonna sit on it for a bit longer


A 3900X might make a good mothers day or fathers day gift.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 7, 2022)

A Computer Guy said:


> A 3900X might make a good mothers day or fathers day gift.


Sadly, both my parents have passed on, years ago....


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> It's crazy that about half of TPU forums all decided to switch to 5800X3D at the same time.


I saw news posts about it, all because of us







I stream VR from this PC to my quest 2 now wirelessly, so every nanosecond of latency and avoiding spikes matters

This also lets me upgrade my wired VR system from a 2700x to a 5800x, for the exact same reason with the Rift S



GamerGuy said:


> Sadly, both my parents have passed on, years ago....


I'll be your daddy for hardware



InVasMani said:


> Beating Mussels at enthusiast level things on TPU...all these words I don't jsut say, and nothing else matters.


Ah but when it comes to slow shipping, I'm always going to win thanks to my giant Island



A Computer Guy said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one that uses rack shelving for PC.


It's new - and I'm feeling dumb for not thinking of it a decade ago


In real world ordering:

Spare 32" monitor + nest wifi repeater
Random gaming related stuff (Diablo skull, among us plushies, etc)
PC + headphones
Quest 2 and accesories
UPS on the bottom

If you used a small desk in front of it for your mouse and keyboard, you could have a very small footprint setup - PC lower down, with the monitor at eye level (since you can adjust the shelvings heights)

Mockup example here:



Imagine a slide out drawer where the quest is (Monitor where all the RGB is)
For a PC that isn't used daily like my VR PC's, or a HTPC/VR PC that is fine with a monitor tucked away it's a huge space saver


With my setup, it just frees up desk space for screen #2


----------



## Sithaer (Oct 7, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> View attachment 264237
> 
> Got this from EVGA B-stock. One short game test and I already like it better than my 3050.



Nice, I had the non Ti version of that card for a little over 1 year till upgrading to my current 3060 Ti.

I kinda feel bad for selling it, that was probably my fav looking/built card I've owned so far
The fan curve was indeed good, did not have to touch any settings other than a bit of undervolting but thats just a personal preference. _'do it with all of my cards'_

Mine had a little coil buzz when the fans were spinning but it wasn't that annoying high pitched noise more like a low humming buzz so it wasn't a big problem. _'it did lower the value of it tho when I sold it..'_
If I wasn't that low on money after buying my new card + some other stuff I would have kept it as a backup/collection card.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I saw news posts about it, all because of us
> 
> View attachment 264483
> 
> ...


Nice and clean setup and do I see your multiplayer buddy? 



InVasMani said:


> Beating Mussels at enthusiast level things on TPU...all these words I don't jsut say, and nothing else matters.


I try but I only have a single income here and it's not even that good with inflation.


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 7, 2022)

Back to 1440p after seeing the 4090 pricing...


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> Back to 1440p after seeing the 4090 pricing...
> View attachment 264508


Welcome to LG how may I help you, ups I mean nice monitor and 27" for 1440p yes I hope the IPS glow ain't bad


----------



## freeagent (Oct 7, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Yes & for what? to top out benchmark scores.... or to max out the refresh rate on their monitors when gaming... whatever floats there boat!


To top out benchmark scores X3D is not what you want.


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 7, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Welcome to LG how may I help you, ups I mean nice monitor and 27" for 1440p yes I hope the IPS glow ain't bad


i  have/had the full lineup GL650, GL850, GP850 and GN950.
at least none of them had a single dead or stuck pixel.
so far very happy with it (it replaced my GN950)


----------



## Durhamranger (Oct 7, 2022)

Got bored with am4.......


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 7, 2022)

Oh a box. Let's see what's inside







Durhamranger said:


> View attachment 264526
> Got bored with am4.......


Taichi boards are usually nice and solid


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 7, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> View attachment 264526
> Got bored with am4.......


Have you checked with AsRock or Kingston the ram is compatible if they ain't Expo?


----------



## gffermari (Oct 7, 2022)

4th place in Amazon UK. You're welcome AMD...


----------



## Durhamranger (Oct 7, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Have you checked with AsRock or Kingston the ram is compatible if they ain't Expo?


Yup its on the AsRock QVL and its not expo, works no problem.....


----------



## PerfectWave (Oct 7, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> View attachment 264526
> Got bored with am4.......


need only a rtx4090...


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 8, 2022)

gffermari said:


> View attachment 264545
> 
> 
> 4th place in Amazon UK. You're welcome AMD...



5800X3D is sooo tempting!! 

Even the 5800X for £150 less is appealing.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> To top out benchmark scores X3D is not what you want.


Gaming benchmarks it is, but not multi threaded benchmarks like R23


----------



## HammerON (Oct 8, 2022)

I bought a SoundBlaster G6 over a month ago.  Really like it so far.



The nice lady that lets me live with her (my wife), let me buy a new chair.  I had the old one for about 12 years.  I didn't want to spend a lot.  Found this on Corsair's website.  So far I am happy with it.  Nothing real fancy.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Gaming benchmarks it is, but not multi threaded benchmarks like R23


Its a great little CPU. I love how quiet my system is. A better GPU would be nice, and my boy could use an upgrade from his GTX 980 Classified 

I didn't plan on having a Zen 3 collection, but this is definitely a worthy addition 

I still wouldn't mind trying out a plain 5800X just to see if it's as hot as people say...


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Gaming benchmarks it is, but not multi threaded benchmarks like R23



No 5GHz e-peen
ST benchmarks it scores low
MT benchmarks it scores low
Memory benchmarks it scores low
Even AIDA64's cache benchmark takes a dim view of the 5800X3D   

But oh boy does it deliver. I hope the 5800X3D marks a turning point for my hardware preferences ("hopefully so" -my wallet). Who gives a fuck about Cinebench or AIDA scores - gimme the goods! That's what I'm here for. 

I put my 5900X up on fbmp yesterday and was taken aback by the interest just today alone. It's got some strong Fabric, especially so for an early 2021 chip, I will miss it a bit. 

But I also enjoy not pulling 500W from the wall when gaming, so I will only miss it a little bit. 2CCD gaming power efficiency is downright terrible.



freeagent said:


> Its a great little CPU. I love how quiet my system is. A better GPU would be nice, and my boy could use an upgrade from his GTX 980 Classified
> 
> I didn't plan on having a Zen 3 collection, but this is definitely a worthy addition
> 
> I still wouldn't mind trying out a plain 5800X just to see if it's as hot as people say...



Sitting pretty at an unbelievable 35W package power in some games.............it's like it's 2016 and I'm back in the blue camp. Unthinkable coming from a regular 90-120W gaming draw

But a 5800X wouldn't deliver a *b u t t e r *experience....


----------



## freeagent (Oct 8, 2022)

I think it might even draw less than a 5600X.. it literally just sips power. I can run it with just one fan on my cooler, GPU fans at 0, front fans at 300.. it is nice.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> To top out benchmark scores X3D is not what you want.


Not all benchmarks.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I think it might even draw less than a 5600X.. it literally just sips power. I can run it with just one fan on my cooler, GPU fans at 0, front fans at 300.. it is nice.


F me 33 C on a 360 AIO while playing TWWH3. Minimum FPS 78 used to be like 48 to 65.


----------



## Durhamranger (Oct 8, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> need only a rtx4090...


Think my missus would kill me...


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2022)

My HE400i's blew out.





Replaced with a pair of Sundara's. These really need break-in. Didn't like them for the first 40 minutes or so but they warmed up noticably after that. They got a bit to go yet.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I think it might even draw less than a 5600X.. it literally just sips power. I can run it with just one fan on my cooler, GPU fans at 0, front fans at 300.. it is nice.


I would agree I have never seen it go past 1.26V where the best I could with my 5600X and Curve Optimizer was around 1.40


----------



## freeagent (Oct 8, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> No 5GHz e-peen


This is the part that I miss the most, I bought 5900X hoping to hit 5GHz, and this gets no where near 5GHz, no overclocking whatsoever 

Jonesing a bit here..

Also reinstalled windows, back to snappy again, I think..


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 8, 2022)

I bought a few things from Newegg last Thursday night. They should be here Monday or Tuesday. I've had a virtually new Asus Z170 Maximus VIII Hero and an i7 7700K sitting here unused for a couple of years and nobody on the local Craigslist showed any interest so I decided to finally do a slight upgrade on my ancient ASRock Z87 Extreme6/4790K web surfing rig with them (the thing has been running non-stop for 8 years now). I needed some decent DDR4 3200 RAM and found this Mushkin Redline C16 at a great price so I popped for 64GB. Mushkin Enhanced Redline 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model MRC4U320GJJM16GX2 - Newegg.com

I usually only buy G.Skill RAM but I had great luck with Mushkin back in the DDR2 days and decided to give them a shot again.

Since 5 of my rigs have USB C ports I thought it was about time to get a USB C flash drive and this caught my eye as the best bang for the buck (It was $11.99 when I bought it): SanDisk 128GB Ultra USB Type-C Flash Drive, Speed Up to 150MB/s (SDCZ460-128G-G46) - Newegg.com

Finally since all of my large capacity USB 3.0 flash drives have years of use on them I grabbed one of these since it was less than $9: Team Group 128GB C186 USB 3.1 Flash Drive - Newegg.com


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 8, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> I bought a few things from Newegg last Thursday night. They should be here Monday or Tuesday. I've had a virtually new Asus Z170 Maximus VIII Hero and an i7 7700K sitting here unused for a couple of years and nobody on the local Craigslist showed any interest so I decided to finally do a slight upgrade on my ancient ASRock Z87 Extreme6/4790K web surfing rig with them (the thing has been running non-stop for 8 years now). I needed some decent DDR4 3200 RAM and found this Mushkin Redline C16 at a great price so I popped for 64GB. Mushkin Enhanced Redline 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model MRC4U320GJJM16GX2 - Newegg.com
> 
> I usually only buy G.Skill RAM but I had great luck with Mushkin back in the DDR2 days and decided to give them a shot again.
> 
> ...


You did excellent considering the Capacity and speeds


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 8, 2022)

Just picked up a 2009 Pioneer VSX919AH-K AV tuner/Amp to run my Wharfedale Crystal 2.4's better sound than the TV speakers and has a host of inputs as my old Sony TV doesn't have an HDMI out it's connected via SPDIF but great sound and no delays in audio so it's all good.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 8, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> No 5GHz e-peen
> ST benchmarks it scores low
> MT benchmarks it scores low
> Memory benchmarks it scores low
> ...


I dunno mine doesn't do to bad except in AIDA









I'm obviously not gonna show the AIDA bench because that one you are right and I've basically given up on any kinda RAM OC it will stay at stock because that's all that's stable


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2022)

freeagent said:


> To top out benchmark scores X3D is not what you want.


Exactly. For games the X3D is king, but benchmarks are a difference beast.



Mussels said:


> Gaming benchmarks it is, but not multi threaded benchmarks like R23


Right.



Athlonite said:


> Just picked up a 2009 Pioneer VSX919AH-K AV tuner/Amp to run my Wharfedale Crystal 2.4's better sound than the TV speakers and has a host of inputs as my old Sony TV doesn't have an HDMI out it's connected via SPDIF but great sound and no delays in audio so it's all good.
> 
> View attachment 264634


That is a beautiful Receiver! Very nice choice!



erocker said:


> These really need break-in. Didn't like them for the first 40 minutes or so but they warmed up noticably after that. They got a bit to go yet.


Headphones need "break-in"? When did this become a thing?


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 8, 2022)

$82 for 32GB of DDR4 3200 C16 (no RGB, a huge plus for me) Mushkin Redline RAM was such a great deal I bought two sets. When I first got the Z170 mobo and upgraded the BIOS so the 7700K would work in it I had 64GB of G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3600 C16 installed (that's in my Maximus XI Hero WiFi/9900K rig now) but I wasn't about to spend what that stuff costs today for a web cruising machine (I also do some A/V editing on it when I'm too lazy to use one of my Xeon rigs). No need for 3600 either, 3200 is fine. Compared to what the G.Skill Ripjaws V costs with taxes included I basically got the two USB flash drives for free. Mushkin has always been a good brand, especially their higher-end offerings, and I've never had to RMA anything of theirs that I bought.

This morning I was given a mint 2016 vintage LG M-Disc SATA DVD burner and an AMD FX 4200 for free. I gave the FX 4200 to a friend who builds PC's to donate to charities. The LG burner is going to replace a 13 year old LiteOn in the web surfing rig.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 8, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


>


Hm, that's a lower CPU score than I was expecting - I guess TS doesn't really highlight the gaming strengths of the 5800X3D? My latest TS run for the 5800X (110/95/110, PBO +150MHz, -7/-7/-20x6 cores CO, 1900IF) gave a CPU score of 12005.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 8, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I dunno mine doesn't do to bad except in AIDA
> View attachment 264636
> View attachment 264637
> View attachment 264638
> I'm obviously not gonna show the AIDA bench because that one you are right and I've basically given up on any kinda RAM OC it will stay at stock because that's all that's stable


All I have been doing is Gaming since I got mine and I cannot explain how every Game feels "smoother" I will get an FPS like 117 in Iron Harvest and it just sits there. I have thrown about 10 Games at it and it makes me have that smile when you get hardware that makes you feel good.



Valantar said:


> Hm, that's a lower CPU score than I was expecting - I guess TS doesn't really highlight the gaming strengths of the 5800X3D? My latest TS run for the 5800X (110/95/110, PBO +150MHz, -7/-7/-20x6 cores CO, 1900IF) gave a CPU score of 12005.


My 5950x blows my new 5800X3D away in benchmark but in every Game the 5800X3D just feels "smoother". The fact that it does that literally using half the power is also crazy this chip feels like a 3600 in power draw. My 360 AIO keeps the CPU in the mid 20s at idle.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 8, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Hm, that's a lower CPU score than I was expecting - I guess TS doesn't really highlight the gaming strengths of the 5800X3D? My latest TS run for the 5800X (110/95/110, PBO +150MHz, -7/-7/-20x6 cores CO, 1900IF) gave a CPU score of 12005.


My Mobo has a “special sauce” setting for the 3D that really helps with MT so that’s actually at least 1000 points over than “stock“ it’s kind of a “PBO/Curve Optimize” combo that lets it stay at 4,4 all core through out an MT load.
I”m still beating you…








						Result
					






					www.3dmark.com
				





kapone32 said:


> All I have been doing is Gaming since I got mine and I cannot explain how every Game feels "smoother" I will get an FPS like 117 in Iron Harvest and it just sits there. I have thrown about 10 Games at it and it makes me have that smile when you get hardware that makes you feel good.


Iron Harvest is definitely a game it should shine because I’d expect it to be more CPU intensive. I’m gaming at such a high res and I don’t play any thing that CPU intensive. It’s more of a “last bash” for AM4 for me until Zen 5
I mean all I use my PC for is gaming so it just made sense when I actually needed a new CPU it just had to be that one



kapone32 said:


> All I have been doing is Gaming since I got mine and I cannot explain how every Game feels "smoother" I will get an FPS like 117 in Iron Harvest and it just sits there. I have thrown about 10 Games at it and it makes me have that smile when you get hardware that makes you feel good.
> 
> 
> My 5950x blows my new 5800X3D away in benchmark but in every Game the 5800X3D just feels "smoother". The fact that it does that literally using half the power is also crazy this chip feels like a 3600 in power draw. My 360 AIO keeps the CPU in the mid 20s at idle.


Your idle again with other 3D owners temps make me again question my mount. The best I can get in a 360 with a custom EK full nickel block with a EK DDC pump/res combo best I can get is 37 at idle. Now of course while my temps while higher than I’d like are most definitely manageable.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 8, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> My Mobo has a “special sauce” setting for the 3D that really helps with MT so that’s actually at least 1000 points over than “stock“ it’s kind of a “PBO/Curve Optimize” combo that lets it stay at 4,4 all core through out an MT load.
> I”m still beating you…


True, I was just expecting the X3D's gaming advantage to translate more directly to TS than it seems to be doing - I wasn't expecting my 5800X to be close.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 8, 2022)

Valantar said:


> True, I was just expecting the X3D's gaming advantage to translate more directly to TS than it seems to be doing - I wasn't expecting my 5800X to be close.


Considering you’re already faster out of the box, you‘re running a slight OC on the CPU and IF and I can basically do absolutely “nothing“ to mine except run it stock  I’m surprised you’re not ,more impressed that I am beating you despite being “handicapped“


----------



## Prime2515102 (Oct 8, 2022)

Samsung 50" QN90a (this size has the IPS panel for better off-angle viewing - very necessary for viewing this close). I wish local dimming could be completely disabled as I usually use a black background and the blooming from the mouse pointer is horrible, and moving it across the screen really fast makes it almost disappear (even with local dimming set to low). With the colorful background it's not a problem.

You may wonder why it's right on my desktop so close to me, well, I'm legally blind so... yeah. lol It makes gaming really immersive though.

I'm coming from an old Asus 25" 1080p IPS panel with a claimed 8ms response time and this is better in every way it could be aside from the blooming. I'm getting quite a bit of "dirty screen" effect along the bottom (especially at the corners) but it's not really noticeable unless it's completely black or white.

I haven't had a chance to try VRR because the HDMI cable I have (a new one is on the way) won't let it happen.

The only thing I don't like is that it won't runn 4:4:4 at 10-bit, but maybe that's the cable? I doubt it, but I'll find out tomorrow. For now I'm running in RGB 8-bit with full dynamic range. Text looks really crisp so it doesn't bother me.

Anyway... woohoo... I'm pretty happy with it so far.

Also, that Sony 4k Blu-ray player: I wish people could remember what Blu-rays look like - streaming 4k doesn't even look as good as a regular Blu-ray, and doesn't even approach the same ballpark as a 4k HDR Blu-ray. They look absolutely spectacular even in the not-so-bright "Filmmaker" mode. It's really too bad because the selection of older movies in 4k is really limited because of the lack of interest.



(The thumbnail looks really blurry but if you click on it it's a lot clearer)


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Exactly. For games the X3D is king, but benchmarks are a difference beast.
> 
> 
> Right.
> ...


Since their invention, I suppose with considerations for materials used. Planar's are just pretty stiff when new and need a bit of break-in for lower frequencies to become more prominent.


----------



## Totally (Oct 8, 2022)

New phone, S22 Ultra


----------



## Valantar (Oct 8, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Considering you’re already faster out of the box, you‘re running a slight OC on the CPU and IF and I can basically do absolutely “nothing“ to mine except run it stock  I’m surprised you’re not ,more impressed that I am beating you despite being “handicapped“


As I said, I was just expecting more of the X3D's gaming advantage to show in TS - an advantage that massively outstrips anything I might have gained by my tweaks. I guess that just shows that TS's CPU workload is still mostly a pure CPU workload and not a gaming-like workload.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 8, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Iron Harvest is definitely a game it should shine because I’d expect it to be more CPU intensive. I’m gaming at such a high res and I don’t play any thing that CPU intensive. It’s more of a “last bash” for AM4 for me until Zen 5
> I mean all I use my PC for is gaming so it just made sense when I actually needed a new CPU it just had to be that one
> 
> 
> Your idle again with other 3D owners temps make me again question my mount. The best I can get in a 360 with a custom EK full nickel block with a EK DDC pump/res combo best I can get is 37 at idle. Now of course while my temps while higher than I’d like are most definitely manageable.


The thing is I got it as part of a month of Humble Choice. Company of Heroes with Mechs so basically Steam Punk Warhammer 40k. I played the Polskia Campaign and enjoyed it. I opened it  up and didn't realize that they finished the Game so there is 1000% more content now than when I played before.  I am using the Phanteks Enthoo Pro 2 case and have the CPU cooled by an In Win SR36. It is a 360 rad with a huge block that has 2 pumps. That is mounted on the side of the case with the fans mounted as exhaust on the outside. I am using 3 120mm Cooler Master Sickle Flow ARGB fans instead of the cooler's. Those are mounted in the floor of the case to provide cool air from the bottom. The GPU has it's own rad, mounted at the top and the board is cooled directly by 3 140mm fans in the front. I live in Canada and it's October so my ambient is probably in the high teens to low 20s.


----------



## caroline! (Oct 8, 2022)

A bag of 1N4148 diodes.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 8, 2022)

Valantar said:


> True, I was just expecting the X3D's gaming advantage to translate more directly to TS than it seems to be doing - I wasn't expecting my 5800X to be close.



Timespy just runs a short (possibly light AVX) all-core workload for the CPU test, I don't think that's a cache-heavy load. If you're on water I'd expect you're pushing some pretty high all-core clocks; 5800X3D is hard locked to 4450 all-core (and 95% of other loads too), I'm only at around 4300 all-core clocks in Timespy. 5800X3D has worse thermals than 5800X, the silicon spacers aren't doing wonders for it there.

I also run a PPT of 90W (functionally actual PPT is -3W from what is set, on 1206/1207 AGESA for some reason) and it maxes out so if you set a higher PPT you may get better score.

GPU is undervolted at 0.931V so graphics score is nothing to write home about

The magic of the 5800X3D is in those lows and the consistency - it doesn't gain much from PBO (functionally locked even with PBO2 Tuner) and doesn't gain much from RAM/Fabric, so in terms of avg performance it's definitely conceivable you can close the gap considerably with a 5800X


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Oct 8, 2022)

caroline! said:


> A bag of 1N4148 diodes.


Thanks for making me feel better  In a few days I will post my latest purchase when it arrives but it is not very impressive compared to all the money that is flowing here...


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 8, 2022)

I snagged a EVGA 1080 FTW Hybrid Gaming water cooled video card for $110 shipped. 

For sure couldn't pass that up.   

I was looking at RX480's and HD7970's when a fellow on another forum offered the 1080 up. 

Never been mined on. Naturally I couldn't pass it up. Runs frigging awesome for the money.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 8, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> Thanks for making me feel better  In a few days I will post my latest purchase when it arrives but it is not very impressive compared to all the money that is flowing here...



Who says it won't be impressive? At least some of us around here still appreciate the little things 

I like my 5800X3D but you know what I appreciate vastly more? The countersunk M3 machine screws that hold up my GPU, and the giant specialty bumpons that make it possible to use my Lone L5 lol


----------



## caroline! (Oct 9, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> Thanks for making me feel better  In a few days I will post my latest purchase when it arrives but it is not very impressive compared to all the money that is flowing here...


A bunch of diodes are still tech. And they're useful because somehow I always need one and got tired of searching through drawers looking for one.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 9, 2022)

Not really purchased, but given by arctic, two weeks before it arrived on my region. Took a pic of the old cold plate and it's having bit of gunk in it


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 9, 2022)

ViperXTR said:


> Not really purchased, but given by arctic, two weeks before it arrived on my region. Took a pic of the old cold plate and it's having bit of gunk in it


That’s awesome Archic have a kit ready to go to back up their product. I think they do the best AIO out there.  This makes me even more impressed.


----------



## avidgamer121 (Oct 9, 2022)

my brother's new psu for his 3060 ti that was kept packed for months


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 9, 2022)

Lol I totally forgot I ran this test with Radeon Chill activated this is how I game these days with the high electricity prices


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 9, 2022)

Well it's not exactly a tech purchase (that must wait to or if I buy a rtx 4080), but a needed one as I who live in Europe might going to have a hard and cold winter with out electricity or heat for some time throw out the winter months. This is a part of preparation for an annoying winter and this will be my alternative heat sauce if power does go out. 

It runs on petroleum and is ignited with two D-cell batteries. No external power sauce needed. So perfect for heat if power goes out throw the winter.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is a beautiful Receiver! Very nice choice!


Cost only $245 bucks and it's been well looked after not a speck of dust on the inside and drives those wharfedales really well too so I'm really happy with it


----------



## r9 (Oct 9, 2022)

Durhamranger said:


> Think my missus would kill me...


Look at the bright side ... she can kill you only once.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Headphones need "break-in"? When did this become a thing?



I'm 80% certain headphone burn-in is 90% mental.


----------



## caroline! (Oct 9, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Well it's not exactly a tech purchase (that must wait to or if I buy a rtx 4080), but a needed one as I who live in Europe might going to have a hard and cold winter with out electricity or heat for some time throw out the winter months. This is a part of preparation for an annoying winter and this will be my alternative heat sauce if power does go out.
> 
> It runs on petroleum and is ignited with two D-cell batteries. No external power sauce needed. So perfect for heat if power goes out throw the winter.
> 
> View attachment 264727


Never seen battery ignition on those, that's new.
We have emergency propane heaters, 12,000 BTU an hour I think, gas isn't my thing really.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 9, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Never seen battery ignition on those, that's new.
> We have emergency propane heaters, 12,000 BTU an hour I think, gas isn't my thing really.


The one I have, has ignition by batteries and it works. I have tested it today. The only negative I can say about it, is that even though it should be smell free petroleum, I can still smell the petroleum fuel. But since it's only for emergency use, it's alright.

Gas is neither my thing. It's poison amd I don't like gas inside my house. Well petroleum is not healthy either, but I think it's less health damaging than gas and I will only use it for emergency heat like if power goes to the heat plant I get my primary heat sauce from. That can happen with example a power cut and that is not unlikely to happen as here in Europe we are going in to a winter with limited energy supplies but also the climate changes can cause the heat to go like a hurricane or earthquake. So it's good to have a second solution in these dam times with war, energy crisis and climate changes.

Site note. In the US the fuel for this heater might better be known as liquid parrafin. 

This is the heater I got.





						R236 -  Qlima
					






					www.qlima.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I'm 80% certain headphone burn-in is 90% mental.


I'm willing to accept the possibility due to many things technological requiring a "wear-in" period because of the way they're manufactured. Wouldn't expect in for headphones, however there were some speakers back in the 1970's that needed use before they would perform at there best.



erocker said:


> Since their invention, I suppose with considerations for materials used. Planar's are just pretty stiff when new and need a bit of break-in for lower frequencies to become more prominent.


Fair enough. Did not know that.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 9, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> I'm 80% certain headphone burn-in is 90% mental.


It isn't. It makes perfect sense for newly manufactured materials to have different characteristics than materials that have been worn in. I mean, all a membrane does is vibrate, and it stands to reason that they'll start out stiff and soften with some use, which would then affect sound reproduction.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2022)

Valantar said:


> It isn't. It makes perfect sense for newly manufactured materials to have different characteristics than materials that have been worn in. I mean, all a membrane does is vibrate, and it stands to reason that they'll start out stiff and soften with some use, which would then affect sound reproduction.



I don't think Planars and E-stats vibrate though? so maybe that rule only applies to dynamic driver headphones.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 9, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> Site note. In the US the fuel for this heater might better be known as liquid parrafin.


Petroleum=Gasoline
Kerosene=Paraffin but only sometimes, I use kerosene


----------



## caroline! (Oct 9, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> The one I have, has ignition by batteries and it works. I have tested it today. The only negative I can say about it, is that even though it should be smell free petroleum, I can still smell the petroleum fuel. But since it's only for emergency use, it's alright.
> 
> Gas is neither my thing. It's poison amd I don't like gas inside my house. Well petroleum is not healthy either, but I think it's less health damaging than gas and I will only use it for emergency heat like if power goes to the heat plant I get my primary heat sauce from. That can happen with example a power cut and that is not unlikely to happen as here in Europe we are going in to a winter with limited energy supplies but also the climate changes can cause the heat to go like a hurricane or earthquake. So it's good to have a second solution in these dam times with war, energy crisis and climate changes.
> 
> ...


Gas still safer than burning logs and charcoal in the fireplace ^^
It's only reserved for winter holidays and formal events.

Otherwise the steam radiators are one of the safest heating technologies there are, nothing is combusted inside your rooms so there's no need to open up the windows for 5 minutes to avoid co2 poisoning and freeze the room in the process. I also have electric oil radiators scavenged from a scrapyard but they're never used, thought of selling them but with electricity prices being high nobody wants them anymore lol one is 3.6kW and the other 2.5, RIP wallet


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 9, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Petroleum=Gasoline
> Kerosene=Paraffin but only sometimes, I use kerosene


Ah i see. I just saw when Google the heater. Some called it a paraffin heater. Well you never get to old to learn something new. 

But I guess it's more like gasoline as petroleum is refined from oil just petrol and diesel is it.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 9, 2022)

caroline! said:


> steam radiators


Hot water, not steam. Steam can leak under high pressure and give some nasty burns. 



Tomgang said:


> But I guess it's more like gasoline as petroleum is refined from oil just petrol and diesel is it.


Ah, I was referring to petrol. Petroleum is known as crude oil. My bad.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 9, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Gas still safer than burning logs and charcoal in the fireplace ^^
> It's only reserved for winter holidays and formal events.
> 
> Otherwise the steam radiators are one of the safest heating technologies there are, nothing is combusted inside your rooms so there's no need to open up the windows for 5 minutes to avoid co2 poisoning and freeze the room in the process. I also have electric oil radiators scavenged from a scrapyard but they're never used, thought of selling them but with electricity prices being high nobody wants them anymore lol one is 3.6kW and the other 2.5, RIP wallet


I see. I am no expert on fireplace or logs. I just got this as secondary solution for heat in the event that power goes out in area I live. My primary heat source is district heating. But if power goes to the plant, so goes there ability to create steam heat out to me and others in the area. Hence why I got this 

With the current electricity prices in Europe right now. Electric heating is very expensive just gas and tree pills. district heating I have now is the cheapest right now.



Count von Schwalbe said:


> Hot water, not steam. Steam can leak under high pressure and give some nasty burns.
> 
> 
> Ah, I was referring to petrol. Petroleum is known as crude oil. My bad.


I see. So crude oil then. Well different name, same product.


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm willing to accept the possibility due to many things technological requiring a "wear-in" period because of the way they're manufactured. Wouldn't expect in for headphones, however there were some speakers back in the 1970's that needed use before they would perform at there best.
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Did not know that.


Often, they'll break them in at the factory. Pretty sure my HE400i's were like that. These, for some reason just sounded a little thin at first and yeah, they noticably opened up after a short time. I guess other's have had a similar experience.


----------



## Veseleil (Oct 9, 2022)

ViperXTR said:


> Not really purchased, but given by arctic, two weeks before it arrived on my region. Took a pic of the old cold plate and it's having bit of gunk in it


How much time did it run?


----------



## caroline! (Oct 9, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Hot water, not steam. Steam can leak under high pressure and give some nasty burns.
> 
> 
> Ah, I was referring to petrol. Petroleum is known as crude oil. My bad.


Hot water is more recent AFAIK, with more recent being the 20th century, ours are steam, there's the classic rattling and hiss when the pressure is too high, like if you were boiling water in a kettle, and indeed it does burn when the pressure relief cap pops open ^^ but it's all about setting the valves right.

American English is odd, they call petrol gas, and gas propane, I think.



Tomgang said:


> I see. I am no expert on fireplace or logs. I just got this as secondary solution for heat in the event that power goes out in area I live. My primary heat source is district heating. But if power goes to the plant, so goes there ability to create steam heat out to me and others in the area. Hence why I got this
> 
> With the current electricity prices in Europe right now. Electric heating is very expensive just gas and tree pills. district heating I have now is the cheapest right now.
> 
> ...


No expert either, I just do the maintenance at home and try to understand how things that were built before my grandparents were born work, and if I can fix them. Most professionals around want easy money and do the "no ma'am this is too old you see you'll have to replace the whole thing, and it'll cost you no less than $10k" when repairs are far cheaper but often require some more time to get done.

Electric is expensive everywhere, not worth when compared to other sources of heating, also not reliable as you say, if the power is out you freeze.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 9, 2022)

caroline! said:


> American English is odd, they call petrol gas, and gas propane, I think.


"English is odd" would cover it. Gas is gas and petrol, natural gas gets plumbed to your house. Propane is used in some areas but is always called propane.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Oct 9, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Gas still safer than burning logs and charcoal in the fireplace ^^
> It's only reserved for winter holidays and formal events.
> 
> Otherwise the steam radiators are one of the safest heating technologies there are, nothing is combusted inside your rooms so there's no need to open up the windows for 5 minutes to avoid co2 poisoning and freeze the room in the process. I also have electric oil radiators scavenged from a scrapyard but they're never used, thought of selling them but with electricity prices being high nobody wants them anymore lol one is 3.6kW and the other 2.5, RIP wallet


It's CO (carbonmonoxide) poisoning that we should worry about. CO2 is relatively harmless (except for on a large scale obviously, when it acts as a greenhouse gas).



caroline! said:


> Hot water is more recent AFAIK, with more recent being the 20th century, ours are steam, there's the classic rattling and hiss when the pressure is too high, like if you were boiling water in a kettle, and indeed it does burn when the pressure relief cap pops open ^^ but it's all about setting the valves right.
> 
> American English is odd, they call petrol gas, and gas propane, I think.
> 
> ...


Gas (what in German, for example, would be called "Erdgas", or literally "earth gas") is usually called natural gas in American English (hence LNG or Liquefied Natural Gas, which is in the news a lot currently in the Western world as it is being shipped en masse from North America to Europe to replace the Russian supply). "Gas" (as in gas prices or gas station) typically refers to petrol indeed.


----------



## Braegnok (Oct 9, 2022)

Building a new Asus X670E Gene, Ryzen 9 7950X system.

Received motherboard, memory and M.2 SSD yesterday,..










I received new power supply, Windows 11 Pro CD last week, and have everything else on the shelf to complete this build.

Just waiting now for a water block,.. I pre-ordered the EK AM5 block two weeks ago, and seems will not arrive till 10/22/2022.

So three days ago I ordered the Optimus AM5 block, should have it next week.   https://optimuspc.com/products/foundation-cpu-block-amd?variant=16111866052657


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Oct 9, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> The one I have, has ignition by batteries and it works. I have tested it today. The only negative I can say about it, is that even though it should be smell free petroleum, I can still smell the petroleum fuel. But since it's only for emergency use, it's alright.
> 
> Gas is neither my thing. It's poison amd I don't like gas inside my house. Well petroleum is not healthy either, but I think it's less health damaging than gas and I will only use it for emergency heat like if power goes to the heat plant I get my primary heat sauce from. That can happen with example a power cut and that is not unlikely to happen as here in Europe we are going in to a winter with limited energy supplies but also the climate changes can cause the heat to go like a hurricane or earthquake. So it's good to have a second solution in these dam times with war, energy crisis and climate changes.
> 
> ...


I hope you have enough petroleum (safely, of course) stored as well because if it really comes to operating that heater, I wouldn't count on there still being an affordable supply of petroleum either.


----------



## ViperXTR (Oct 9, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> How much time did it run?


You mean the AIO? I bought the AIO and installed it November 2021, so almost 1 year (the batches of AIO that contain the issue are around May 2021 and march 2022 i think so yeah)


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 9, 2022)

Braegnok said:


> Building a new Asus X670E Gene, Ryzen 9 7950X system.
> 
> Received motherboard, memory and M.2 SSD yesterday,..
> 
> ...



nice looking board. Whats on the right of the dimm slots? At first i thought my eyes were packing in .... looks like a low-profile graphics card slotted in a DIMM slot lol. On closer inspection still looks like a LP GPU but im guessing its for 5.0 SSD? talking about SSDs... bloody hell 4TBs worth of Firecuda 530... you must be going places.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2022)

Braegnok said:


> Building a new Asus X670E Gene, Ryzen 9 7950X system.
> 
> Received motherboard, memory and M.2 SSD yesterday,..
> 
> ...



plan to do a 4090 upgrade or just slotting in your 3090 ti?  i'd recommend you upgrade your Display, if you have that kind of budget you need to be gaming in OLED mate. LG C2 42" 4k 120hz or 34" Alienware 3440x1440 OLED 175hz

other than that, kick ass rig you got mate, enjoy


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 10, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> nice looking board. Whats on the right of the dimm slots? At first i thought my eyes were packing in .... looks like a low-profile graphics card slotted in a DIMM slot lol. On closer inspection still looks like a LP GPU but im guessing its for 5.0 SSD? talking about SSDs... bloody hell 4TBs worth of Firecuda 530... you must be going places.


The crosshair boards have a unusual breakout board by the DIMMs instead of putting M.2 on the actual board. Better for heat dissipation I guess?


----------



## Braegnok (Oct 10, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> nice looking board. Whats on the right of the dimm slots? At first i thought my eyes were packing in .... looks like a low-profile graphics card slotted in a DIMM slot lol. On closer inspection still looks like a LP GPU but im guessing its for 5.0 SSD? talking about SSDs... bloody hell 4TBs worth of Firecuda 530... you must be going places.


Thanks, your correct it's for 5.0 SSD.

Asus calls it GEN-Z.2 Riser Card,.. the card features two M.2 slots, with one side offering support for the PCIe Gen 4 speed and the other seeing the boost for PCIe Gen 5 speed. 







CallandorWoT said:


> plan to do a 4090 upgrade or just slotting in your 3090 ti?  i'd recommend you upgrade your Display, if you have that kind of budget you need to be gaming in OLED mate. LG C2 42" 4k 120hz or 34" Alienware 3440x1440 OLED 175hz
> 
> other than that, kick ass rig you got mate, enjoy


Thanks, I'll be just slotting in my 3090 ti.


----------



## caroline! (Oct 10, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> It's CO (carbonmonoxide) poisoning that we should worry about. CO2 is relatively harmless (except for on a large scale obviously, when it acts as a greenhouse gas).
> 
> 
> Gas (what in German, for example, would be called "Erdgas", or literally "earth gas") is usually called natural gas in American English (hence LNG or Liquefied Natural Gas, which is in the news a lot currently in the Western world as it is being shipped en masse from North America to Europe to replace the Russian supply). "Gas" (as in gas prices or gas station) typically refers to petrol indeed.


CO2 just without the 2 lol, close enough. I know there are detectors for poisoning and stuff but they're not a thing where I am, there's always deaths during winter yet it's not mandatory to install these detectors at home, everything gas is _fine _as long as there aren't any leaks, I installed our stove, and I know jack about gas lol did it following the manual that came with it.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 10, 2022)

caroline! said:


> CO2 just without the 2 lol, close enough. I know there are detectors for poisoning and stuff but they're not a thing where I am, there's always deaths during winter yet it's not mandatory to install these detectors at home, everything gas is _fine _as long as there aren't any leaks, I installed our stove, and I know jack about gas lol did it following the manual that came with it.


Where I live it is mandatory to have CO detectors on every level of the home.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Its a great little CPU. I love how quiet my system is. A better GPU would be nice, and my boy could use an upgrade from his GTX 980 Classified
> 
> I didn't plan on having a Zen 3 collection, but this is definitely a worthy addition
> 
> I still wouldn't mind trying out a plain 5800X just to see if it's as hot as people say...


Easy answer there: with PBO on, yes. They throw more wattage than needed, simple as that. Cap it to lower settings like 120W or use an undervolt curve, and they're fine



tabascosauz said:


> No 5GHz e-peen
> ST benchmarks it scores low
> MT benchmarks it scores low
> Memory benchmarks it scores low
> ...


That's something i'll need to measure, my before and after power draw


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Where I live it is mandatory to have CO detectors on every level of the home.


Here, the requirement is conditional. They're only required if natural gas is used. My home is all electric, even the water heater. So we're only required to have standard smoke detectors..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2022)

I guess its an environmental thing

Straya = hot
Straya needs smoke detectors
Canada = cold
Canda needs Raw Flame detectors (Instant explosion just add match)


----------



## r9 (Oct 11, 2022)

Frankendeck


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 11, 2022)

r9 said:


> View attachment 264948
> Frankendeck


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2022)

Got a new windows install





My last one was really fragmented, didn't like being cracked










So anyway, i bought cable sleeving to blend in the 3 meter DP cables I use in the bedroom to let me PC be allllll the way across the room
Oh and a cooling gel ass cushion - the sleeving is the white meshy stuff on the right of the image
The odd mouse and keeble placement is from using the 165Hz monitor for a bit while testing Gsync/freesync on both displays


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Got a new windows install
> View attachment 264970
> 
> 
> ...



What happened did the mailman throw the your 5800X3D through the window?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> What happened did the mailman throw the your 5800X3D through the window?


Dwayne_Johnson.exe


----------



## r9 (Oct 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Got a new windows install
> View attachment 264970
> 
> 
> ...


You should try Linux. They say don't have to reinstall as often.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 11, 2022)

r9 said:


> You should try Linux. They say don't have to reinstall as often.


Nah, the penguin runs away too much, only good for mobile devices...


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 11, 2022)

There's money in those


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 12, 2022)

I'll see your five Noctuas and I raise you nine Gentle Typhoons:




Why so many?

Originally they were listed for 34 PLN, roughly $7, that's with 23% VAT. Then I got 5 more for something around 30 PLN a piece. At the same time they were listed at amazon US for something around $20-25 and eu for €20+.

Now they are listed starting from 88 PLN, with some stores listing them at 118 PLN.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 12, 2022)

not a personal buy per se ... but when i told my parents i got wired again for my phone sound ... they got me



Gravastar Sirius    well ... that's a nice gift ... mostly made of zinc alloy for the case ... ~12hrs total play (that's 24hrs less than the Nothing ear(1) tho) good tuning (Gravastar is good at that it seems )
over the top packaging (look as if a DOOM ammo crate humped a box of Cyberpunk 2077  )

USB C, in ear detection (IR not Capacitive like he ear(1) but works flawlessly )original design and odd accessories, c'mon, a metalic necklace? siriusly? errr i mean seriously?
and wow that opening mechanism (the spring is strong AF )





oh well, my parent know me too well (obviously ... eh? ) i keep them with joy (the Sirius, not my parents.... scratch that... my parents too ... )




Spoiler: (luckily they did not take the Sirius Pro at 149chf, even tho i would love a bottle opener as gimmick and a balanced armature in addition of a bigger dynamic driver... but they look too silly  )










Chomiq said:


> I'll see your five Noctuas and I raise you nine Gentle Typhoons View attachment 265142


ohhhh Adata sub brand XPG has these too? glad to read it (personally i am not a fan, pun intended, of Noctua at all  )
i miss my Nidec and Scythe GT ...


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 12, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I'll see your five Noctuas and I raise you nine Gentle Typhoons:
> View attachment 265145




welp now i've the urge to go buy a bunch of phanteks T30's


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 12, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I'll see your five Noctuas and I raise you nine Gentle Typhoons:
> View attachment 265145
> 
> Why so many?
> ...



Welcome to the Typhoon club, I got 5 myself and got a better deal then any normal retailer at the time could give me which was about £9.44 pr. fan.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 12, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Welcome to the Typhoon club, I got 5 myself and got a better deal then any normal retailer at the time could give me which was about £9.44 pr. fan.


I had them for some time now (last 5 purchased during summer). I haven't even plugged one in yet. I've got 3xF140MP's on the front and a Pure Wings 2 140 at the back. GT's are there in case I ever choose to get an O11 D or Evo.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 12, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I'll see your five Noctuas and I raise you nine Gentle Typhoons:
> View attachment 265145
> 
> Why so many?
> ...


Nice.
I have several too but a few started to make noises so I bought a few replacements. And it's a bit more than 5.. 





The bottom fans will go on the dual 360's.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 12, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Dwayne_Johnson.exe


Oh NO you tried to smell what the Rock was cookin didn't you


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 12, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> Nice.
> I have several too but a few started to make noises so I bought a few replacements. And it's a bit more than 5..
> 
> The bottom fans will go on the dual 360's.


Hi,
2-90's don't make a right, wait what's the saying two rights don't make a wrong but does not help flow


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 12, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 2-90's don't make a right, wait what's the saying two rights don't make a wrong but does not help flow


I had this setup for 5 years using dual pumps, and never had any issue. Also the waterblocks are more restrictive than any of the fittings and rads.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 12, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> I had this setup for 5 years using dual pumps, and never had any issue. Also the waterblocks are more restrictive than any of the fittings and rads.


Hi,
Dual pumps will help no doubt


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 12, 2022)

I ordered these the day @VSG posted the product announcement and they arrived today.









						Moondrop Launches New Stellaris Planar Magnetic Driver IEMs
					

Moondrop joins the Planar bandwagon today with the launch of their highly-anticipated Stellaris Planar Magnetic Driver IEMs. Moondrop isn't bound for any introduction among Audiophiles. The brand has been hyper-active in the industry with its class-leading range of in-ear monitors. They cover...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I've always been intrigued by an in-ear planar, so I figured I'd give them a try.

I'll withhold final judgement until I've had a week or so with them.  Initial thoughts are they're a little 'forward' compared to what I am used to.


----------



## Hugis (Oct 12, 2022)

I will post soon but here´s a sneak peek


----------



## VSG (Oct 12, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I ordered these the day @VSG posted the product announcement and they arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I wish I could have saved you the cash. It's not a good set at all. I've shared some early thoughts here: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/xzlqop


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 12, 2022)

VSG said:


> Man I wish I could have saved you the cash. It's not a good set at all. I've shared some early thoughts here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries at all.  I was hoping with some break-in that they might have gotten better, but yeah, spot-on.

I suppose this at least confirms I don't really have any high frequency hearing loss.


----------



## VSG (Oct 12, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> No worries at all.  I was hoping with some break-in that they might have gotten better, but yeah, spot-on.
> 
> I suppose this at least confirms I don't really have any high frequency hearing loss.


Is it fitting well enough for you? If you were closer to me, I'd have sent you a better set to help out.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 12, 2022)

VSG said:


> Is it fitting well enough for you? If you were closer to me, I'd have sent you a better set to help out.



Fit wasn't much of an issue.  I settled on the medium size clear tips, and with the wire over the ears I didn't notice the weight, and they maintained a decent seal, but I was only sitting with them while working.  After about 3 hours I took them out and there's some discomfort, but I don't normally use anything in-ear so that could just be me.

I don't normally buy things without 12 years of research first, but this must have been a weak moment.  It's all good.


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Dwayne_Johnson.exe


I thought it might have been Officer High Tower.......


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I ordered these the day @VSG posted the product announcement and they arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Care to give us a mini review? What are your thoughts on the sound? I almost ordered these myself. Still might. I have had the same intrigue about in-ear planar for several years now, but never had the desire to make the plunge.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 13, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Care to give us a mini review? What are your thoughts on the sound? I almost ordered these myself. Still might. I have had the same intrigue about in-ear planar for several years now, but never had the desire to make the plunge.



Check out VSG's post above with his links to his preview on Reddit.  They're going to be a pass for me.  If you still want to give them a try, I'll send 'em to you.  Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2022)

I want some kind of vertical mounted fan for my PC room window to vent the heat in summer - and then i started thinking about having a radiator there too...
Just gimme 10x 140mm fans and a matching radiator, and i'll get right onto this crazy dream

This, but OnlyFans


----------



## Valantar (Oct 13, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Initial thoughts are they're a little 'forward' compared to what I am used to.


Even if they're headphones, they need to respect your boundaries. No means no!


----------



## TriCyclops (Oct 13, 2022)

It took a while, but three weeks ago I finally got hold of the Xbox Series X


----------



## VSG (Oct 13, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Care to give us a mini review? What are your thoughts on the sound? I almost ordered these myself. Still might. I have had the same intrigue about in-ear planar for several years now, but never had the desire to make the plunge.


As mentioned above, my thoughts are mostly already in the Reddit link. If you are interested in in-ear planars, I'd say look for the TangZu Audio Zetian Wu or LETSHUOER S12/Z12/S12 Pro during the big November 11 sales next month.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 13, 2022)

and the all important size comparison with the rx 6600


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> View attachment 265317View attachment 265320
> 
> View attachment 265321View attachment 265322
> 
> ...



That's some upgrade from an rx6600.....


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> View attachment 265317View attachment 265320
> 
> View attachment 265321View attachment 265322
> 
> ...



I like the design of this card, very sexy. I like how the box is as big as your entire PC tower, lmao. its great I love it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 13, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> View attachment 265317View attachment 265320
> 
> View attachment 265321View attachment 265322
> 
> ...


ah, that cooler really look like an hygiene pad ... 

on a more serious note, in stock custom 4090 are, for the cheapest, just shy of 2000$ for 1 model and the rest are south of 2400$ for my country... pfahahahaha called it
skipping that gen, unless the RX 7X00 series have some nice prices ... my RX 6700 XT will hold for some years (hopefully not 5yrs like the GTX 1070  )


----------



## InVasMani (Oct 13, 2022)

That's not even the Titan mind you madness.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> That's some upgrade from an rx6600.....


More like downgrade, unless you count being potential fire hazard as an upgrade, then more power to you.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> unless you count being potential fire hazard as an upgrade



Well if you have seen his system specs: "Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 1000w"..... he should be fine.

Or do I smell a little jealousy....


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Well if you have seen his system specs: "Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 1000w"..... he should be fine.
> 
> Or do I smell a little jealousy....


That's not a problem, problem is that crappy connector on card, which was rated for only 20 times of connecting with many other bending limitations and general flimsiness.


----------



## Calmmo (Oct 13, 2022)

I had a 3080 i sold this summer, I suspect the seasonic had a much harder time dealing with it's 2 to 3x  powerspikes than it will with this card's ~1.5x spikes. 
I liked the RX6600, it will be my 2ndary system GPU, and i generally like AMD's driver menu layout and features far more than Nvidia's.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> I'll see your five Noctuas and I raise you nine Gentle Typhoons:
> View attachment 265145
> 
> Why so many?
> ...


Easily the better buy.



Calmmo said:


> View attachment 265317View attachment 265320
> 
> View attachment 265321View attachment 265322
> 
> ...


You got one of the good ones. I think they could have done better with the vents on the backplate, but overall, the Zotac cards look good and stylish!


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 13, 2022)

Not a purchase yet, but a part of my brain keeps whispering: _"Give in to your anger and fulfil your destiny on the dark side." _What do I do, master?


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 13, 2022)

It begins,.... *sigh* just wish it was mine


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> What do I do, master?


You buy GT 710 for lolz


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> You buy GT 710 for lolz


Already done that.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2022)

@P4-630

Aren't you guys actually concerned about this:









This flaw alone makes anything RTX with that POS connector "won't touch it for free" stuff.



AusWolf said:


> Already done that.
> 
> View attachment 265399


There are many variants of GT 710. I think yours is Kepler with 192 cores and 2GB DDR3, but there is Fermi variant with 1GB DDR3 memory on even narrower bus, there is PCIe X1 version, I think there even was PCI version of GT 710 and there is the beastly Kepler variant with higher clock and 2GB GDDR5 and there is also a loser Kepler variants with just 32 bit bus and GDDR5 memory. I honestly don't even know which is the slowest version is that Fermi version or loser 32 bit Kepler version, or maybe 64 bit Kepler with DDR3. Anyway, the diversity of this potato is astounding. If that's still too high end for you, there is the potatoest of them all, the GT 705, but good luck ever finding it, as it was rather rare OEM only potato. Oh and another fun fact is that some GT 720 versions are also slower than some GT 710 versions. And there was one really slow Fermi version of GT 730, which was slower than faster GT 710s.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> There are many variants of GT 710. I think yours is Kepler with 192 cores and 2GB DDR3, but there is Fermi variant with 1GB DDR3 memory on even narrower bus, there is PCIe X1 version, I think there even was PCI version of GT 710 and there is the beastly Kepler variant with higher clock and 2GB GDDR5 and there is also a loser Kepler variants with just 32 bit bus and GDDR5 memory. I honestly don't even know which is the slowest version is that Fermi version or loser 32 bit Kepler version, or maybe 64 bit Kepler with DDR3. Anyway, the diversity of this potato is astounding. If that's still too high end for you, there is the potatoest of them all, the GT 705, but good luck ever finding it, as it was rather rare OEM only potato. Oh and another fun fact is that some GT 720 versions are also slower than some GT 710 versions. And there was one really slow Fermi version of GT 730, which was slower than faster GT 710s.


This one is a 192-core Kepler with 1 GB DDR3. It's potato enough already, but look how innocent it looks with that tiny physical x8 connector!  

But back to the topic at hand... to buy or not to buy - that is the question.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Aren't you guys actually concerned about this:















						ASUS GeForce RTX 4090 STRIX OC Review
					

The ASUS GeForce RTX 4090 STRIX OC is the company's flagship graphics card. It comes with a huge cooler that's all metal, even on the cooler shroud. In terms of performance our review confirms that this is the best air cooler available and out of the box performance is great too, thanks to a...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 265406
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Power (current) isn't the biggest issue as far as I know. The connector is rated for only a few dozen connects/disconnects, which may be a problem if you like tinkering with your PC.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> This one is a 192-core Kepler with 1 GB DDR3. It's potato enough already, but look how innocent it looks with that tiny physical x8 connector!
> 
> But back to the topic at hand... to buy or not to buy - that is the question.


You can buy anything, as long as it is GT 710 MUHAHA. And you can SLI GT 710s... well with a hack of course, but you can.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> The connector is rated for only a few dozen connects/disconnects, which may be a problem if you like tinkering with your PC.



I know but I just didn't read @W1zzard complaining about it in the reviews.....


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 265406
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JayZ says that connector is only able to handle 20 inserts, that's because of poor pin design and also on top of that common bending on cables can be too much with those adapters and cause shorting. Therefore a fire hazard, this time not exaggerating this statement at all. On top of that, undervolting is also broken:









Which makes connector problem less fixable. By all accounts this is probably the most incompetent nVidia release since FX series. Even Thermi (Fermi) was sort of okay. You get potential fire harzard, huge ass card that fits nowhere, higher power draw than even R9 295 X2 (which BTW didn't have any stupid power connector problems and didn't need some moronic new standard either), a card that can't UV. It's just a pile of bad decisions and truly a card I genuinely think shouldn't exist. It's truly FX 5950 equivalent of modern era, although with different pile of flaws. And no I'm not jealous of this thing, more like absolutely shocked at ignorance of all the flaws of this pile of trash and utter ignorance of their severity. I find it really stupid how TPU is anal about power supplies and preach everywhere that quality matters, but a literal firecracker of graphics card is totally okay. That's mental.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> JayZ says that connector is only able to handle 20 inserts, that's because of poor pin design and also on top of that common bending on cables can be too much with those adapters and cause shorting. Therefore a fire hazard, this time not exaggerating this statement at all.



Ok, is there any proof of fire/melting from using this included adapter more then 20 times?


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> *JayZ says that connector is only able to handle 20 inserts, that's because of poor pin design and also on top of that common bending on cables can be too much with those adapters and cause shorting. Therefore a fire hazard, this time not exaggerating this statement at all*. On top of that, undervolting is also broken:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From the Techspot review:

_We should note that it was falsely reported that the 12VHPWR power connector could only survive 30 cycles (30 connect and disconnects), but that's not the case and the connector longevity will be similar to that of the 8-pin connectors, which is to say you're never going to wear one out._









						Nvidia GeForce RTX 4090 Review
					

This is our first look at Nvidia's new flagship GeForce RTX 4090 graphics card. We'll find out all you need to know about this next-gen GPU, most...




					www.techspot.com
				




That dude's opinion isn't worth 2 cents.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Oct 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> @P4-630
> 
> Aren't you guys actually concerned about this:
> 
> ...



Jay's kind of a drama llama sometimes.  He leans real hard on the 30-insertion limit in that video, but the "classic" PCIe connectors have the same spec (bottom of P.2). He's on point about connector strain, though. That's more likely to be an issue.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Ok, is there any proof of fire/melting from using this included adapter more then 20 times?


No, but is RTX 4090 also actually launched, the answer is also no. So far it's a paper launch. But anyway, it's a concerning development, which absolutely must be tested as it could turn RTX 4xxx cards into Galaxy S7 kind of bomb.



80-watt Hamster said:


> Jay's kind of a drama llama sometimes.  He leans real hard on the 30-insertion limit in that video, but the "classic" PCIe connectors have the same spec (bottom of P.2). He's on point about connector strain, though. That's more likely to be an issue.


That same classical 6 or 8 pin connector was already melting or catching on fire with RTX 3090 sometimes.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> No, but is RTX 4090 also actually launched, the answer is also no. So far it's a paper launch. But anyway, it's a concerning development, which absolutely must be tested as it could turn RTX 4xxx cards into Galaxy S7 kind of bomb.



I don't think nvidia would have designed/used this new connector with adapter method if they knew it could cause melting or fire after 20/30 reconnects.....


----------



## phill (Oct 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Well if you have seen his system specs: "Seasonic Prime Ultra Titanium 1000w"..... he should be fine.
> 
> Or do I smell a little jealousy....


No that's just the PSU working hard to power the beast of a card    



AusWolf said:


> Not a purchase yet, but a part of my brain keeps whispering: _"Give in to your anger and fulfil your destiny on the dark side." _What do I do, master?
> 
> 
> View attachment 265386


I'd personally hold off on the GPU and I'm not a complete fan of Corsair as such, the only thing I question is the motherboard..  What sort of case are you using?  Will it work in an ATX?


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I don't think nvidia would have designed/used this new connector with adapter method if they knew it could cause melting or fire after 20/30 reconnects.....


Well RTX 3090 happened, also dying RTX 3090 in Amazon's game happened. nVidia also had many problems with their highest end cards for decades. I mean GTX 480 was overheating badly, nVidia card in Macbooks broke solder joints from heat, RTX 2080 Ti had high first month usage failure rate. There were so many failures with their highest end, hottest running cards for decades. Many of which they eventually admitted and sometimes were sued to admit. I really don't think that I should put that much trust in this brand. Considering that their hardware testing is extremely limited as they don't make most cards either and their founders cards are most likely made by someone else anyway. It might be RTX 4xxx series wide problem if that adapter thingy is just flimsy or it could be RTX 4090 problem, because it draws a lot of power. Either way, you have been warned.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 13, 2022)

phill said:


> I'd personally hold off on the GPU and I'm not a complete fan of Corsair as such, the only thing I question is the motherboard..  What sort of case are you using?  Will it work in an ATX?


Holding off on the GPU makes sense, although I can always sell it later. I don't really need an upgrade, I'm just curious.  I only chose Corsair RAM because it's less "gamery" than other brands this time around. GSkill doesn't seem too bad, either, but it's rare. Motherboard for me is micro-ATX only (case in my specs). Or maybe mini-ITX, but they don't seem to be any cheaper than this. I've had several Asus TUF boards in the last couple of years, and I've been happy with all of them. Besides, this one is expensive enough, I don't really want to spend more on features I'll never use.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 13, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I don't really need an upgrade, I'm just curious.





AusWolf said:


> I don't really want to spend more on features I'll never use.


I think I'm seeing a bit of inconsistency here. I get the vibes that you don't want to really buy all this stuff, but there's some itch to do so anyway. Everyone hates it at TPU, but perhaps rent out what you want for week to play with and see what happens. I think that your frequent hardware switching is taking a toll on you.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> It begins,.... *sigh* just wish it was mine
> 
> View attachment 265388


That 3080 is a heck of a card. The 4090 is not worth the price demanded..


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 13, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I get the vibes that you don't want to really buy all this stuff, but there's some itch to do so anyway.









The red spirit said:


> I think that your frequent hardware switching is taking a toll on you.


The thing is, I love toying around new hardware. It's only that the last generation or two of everything has got too expensive for a random guy like me to just toy around. A few years ago, I could buy all sorts of stuff that I could sell later if I wanted something else. I have to be more thoughtful with my purchases these days.

It's as if your hobby is tuning and modifying cars, but for some reason, every single car has turned into a Ferrari all of a sudden.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 14, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> The thing is, I love toying around new hardware.


And so I did, until my room became overloaded with various hardware and I eventually realized that it's unhealthy and frankly a bit stupid. I still haven't downsized, but I don't buy stuff anymore. But I wasn't into new hardware, mostly a bit aged hardware. 



AusWolf said:


> It's only that the last generation or two of everything has got too expensive for a random guy like me to just toy around. A few years ago, I could buy all sorts of stuff that I could sell later if I wanted something else. I have to be more thoughtful with my purchases these days.


I wouldn't say that it's just two last gens. 2018 mining boom was really shitty. And nV was getting liberal with pricing as AMD just failed to offer competitive higher tier products and AMDs mid range hasn't been that great. Also right now actually low end hardware doesn't exist. Athlons are gone, there's no GT xx10 tier cards, there's no R5 230s or shite like that. Only Celerons exist, but they are quite fast for dual cores and have iGPU fast enough for quite a bit of older games. Not a long ago, we had GT 710s, R5 230s, Athlon 200GEs, some random AMD A series crapola, you know a proper stuff that that just couldn't play games that well (excluding that Athlon) of same year. When playing at 640x480 was the best they could do at unstable sort of 30 fps or so. Right now even OEM only Ryzen 5300GE is beastly compared to them and can run CB2077 admitedly not well, but it also runs any other AAA games somewhat okay too. Lowest end new card is GTX 1630, which got a lot of flak, but for all intents and purposes, it was faster than GT 1030 and GT 1030 gained some reputation for being surprisingly okay for gaming. Sure HW got more expensive, but manufacturers also culled a lot of low end product and introduced higher end tiers than ever before. Remember, RTX 3080 was a flagship, meanwhile RTX 3090 was BFGPU. I would call i9 being the same, as well as Ryzen 9. And well if you fancy testing hardware, used market still exists with interesting deals or actually unusual hardware. 


AusWolf said:


> It's as if your hobby is tuning and modifying cars, but for some reason, every single car has turned into a Ferrari all of a sudden.


And they sure did, now "enthusiast" cars are frankly kind of shit, because they forgot fun factor and became too perfect. Now even a fucking Tesla is "fast" (as long as you don't use steering wheel), but is it fun? For some it is, but it's obvious that for so lauded "enthusiast" car, it's really, boring, unexciting, very civil and just kinda dead. 
Regarding computer HW, I think that culture of modding, pushing it way beyond OEM spec and etc peaked in 2000-2009. We used to flash GPUs to higher tier card's vBIOSes to unlock pipelines, we did volt mods, I mean actual physical voltmods, people got very creative with various cooling solutions and we discovered LN2. We also had actual aftermarket for HW. Like actual graphics card coolers were for sale and multiple models too. People also modified motherboards, both hardware and software. People unlocked CPU cores, clocked things to the moon, did tape mods and other crazy shit with CPUs and yes CPU markers sharted out millions of nearly same CPUs, different a bit in clock speeds, caches, cores and etc. Case mods, cooling mods were very crazy back then and that was when we had 200mm fans, not this rather phallic 120mm or 140mm stuff. Not only that, but we still had more HW makers. VIA was still in CPU/iGPU business, XGI made Volaris, S3 was still alive with Deltachromes, Matrox was still kicking, 3DLabs was still duking out against Quadros and FireGLs. Everything weird that could happen, happened. Obviously many of those projects eventually croaked, because good ideas aren't enough, they have to sell too, but for enthusiasts, that was the golden age. Also PC market was maturing really fast, but you had tons of variety, but also not with beta tier stability. Unfortunately that insane HW party ended and stings became boring, plain, expensive, but better. We don't like it, even if it is actually for the better. But it seems inevitable in many hobbies, that eventually party ends and things calm down, perhaps with some hangover too.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 14, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> And so I did, until my room became overloaded with various hardware and I eventually realized that it's unhealthy and frankly a bit stupid. I still haven't downsized, but I don't buy stuff anymore. But I wasn't into new hardware, mostly a bit aged hardware.


It's not just that my room is full (it is, but anyway)... I used to be able to sell stuff when I bought something new. Nowadays, second hand stores pay pathetic prices, ebay is full of arseholes who want everything for free, and you just generally can't sell anything anymore. It's like everybody is waiting for the holy grail 4090 or something.



The red spirit said:


> I wouldn't say that it's just two last gens. 2018 mining boom was really shitty. And nV was getting liberal with pricing as AMD just failed to offer competitive higher tier products and AMDs mid range hasn't been that great. Also right now actually low end hardware doesn't exist. Athlons are gone, there's no GT xx10 tier cards, there's no R5 230s or shite like that. Only Celerons exist, but they are quite fast for dual cores and have iGPU fast enough for quite a bit of older games. Not a long ago, we had GT 710s, R5 230s, Athlon 200GEs, some random AMD A series crapola, you know a proper stuff that that just couldn't play games that well (excluding that Athlon) of same year. When playing at 640x480 was the best they could do at unstable sort of 30 fps or so. Right now even OEM only Ryzen 5300GE is beastly compared to them and can run CB2077 admitedly not well, but it also runs any other AAA games somewhat okay too. Lowest end new card is GTX 1630, which got a lot of flak, but for all intents and purposes, it was faster than GT 1030 and GT 1030 gained some reputation for being surprisingly okay for gaming. Sure HW got more expensive, but manufacturers also culled a lot of low end product and introduced higher end tiers than ever before. Remember, RTX 3080 was a flagship, meanwhile RTX 3090 was BFGPU. I would call i9 being the same, as well as Ryzen 9. And well if you fancy testing hardware, used market still exists with interesting deals or actually unusual hardware.


That's what I mean. We upped the performance, but we upped the price too. Even the lowest end (3050? Is it low end?) hardware plays 1080p at 60 FPS, but you have to have deep pockets whatever you buy.



The red spirit said:


> And they sure did, now "enthusiast" cars are frankly kind of shit, because they forgot fun factor and became too perfect. Now even a fucking Tesla is "fast" (as long as you don't use steering wheel), but is it fun? For some it is, but it's obvious that for so lauded "enthusiast" car, it's really, boring, unexciting, very civil and just kinda dead.


I completely agree. Just don't be too loud about it, or you'll get lot of crap from other people, like I do.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That 3080 is a heck of a card. The 4090 is not worth the price demanded..


That's what I'm hoping. Did some research, and the software being used is high res video processing and conversions.  Got the 12Gb version, hoping it's solid enough!!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> That's what I'm hoping. Did some research, and the software being used is high res video processing and conversions.  Got the 12Gb version, hoping it's solid enough!!


Oh, you are going to be happy with the boost up from that 2070.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I know but I just didn't read @W1zzard complaining about it in the reviews.....


I've used the same adapter cable throughout all my reviews, and plugged each card several times, so my connector is at 30-50 cycles I'd say. Not seeing any sort of degradation, it's very convenient to use vs 37637846 cables


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 14, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That's what I mean. We upped the performance, but we upped the price too. Even the lowest end (3050? Is it low end?) hardware plays 1080p at 60 FPS, but you have to have deep pockets whatever you buy.


I would consider RX 6400 and GTX 1630 to be bottom of the barrel cards. RTX 3050 just isn't there and in fact, I don't think that it should be seen as 1080p card either. It's a lot faster than my current RX 580 and I play at 1440p. RTX 3050 can easily run many games at 1080p ultra, but we all should know that ultra settings are kinda dumb, therefore high is better. And since it gets like 80 fps at ultra, I think it would run basically anything at 1440p high too. That 3050 is really fast and really not typical for xx50 tier card, but then again it sucks almost twice power than 1650 too. Here's how 3050 performs:









I don't see how it is 1080p card at all. Hell, it even manages to run some games at 1440p Ultra at 80+ fps. It's just a shame that RX 6600 is faster and cheaper than it, that just makes 3050 a no buy, but it's a good card. And thinking about it, it might be able to run games at 4k with DLSS.




AusWolf said:


> I completely agree. Just don't be too loud about it, or you'll get lot of crap from other people, like I do.


And yet we all know that even if we got poo poo card like RX 6500 XT again, but this time it had volt mods, modifiable vBIOS, more power pins, aftermarket coolers and etc, we would be into it. Anyway, new 4090 can't even UV anymore, and running it outside of its spec is now hard. It doesn't clock well, can't UV, you basically only get a glorified TDP slider. I guess it is okay for some people, but I'm just thinking "where's the spice?". There really needs to be a variant of 4090, that would rather burst into flames , but overlocks well just for the lolz. Although real undervolting would be very nice too.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, you are going to be happy with the boost up from that 2070.


Oh, I wish    This is for a client, not mine unfortunately. But putting a new one together and loading it up to see what it can do is half the fun   well... part of it anyway heheh


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I've used the same adapter cable throughout all my reviews, and plugged each card several times, so my connector is at 30-50 cycles I'd say.


I'm not buying that usage estimation(NVidia's, not yours). I have deliberately gone well and truly beyond that cycle limit(300+) and it works fine. I have closely inspected the connector and have found no degradation of the contacts, the plastics or the solder joints. I suspect it's an artificial number generated for some as of yet unknown reason. It's almost as if NVidia has taken leave of their senses and thrown common sense engineering out the window. Of course, AMD is no different with that stupidly crafted IHS for the Ryzen 7000 series.



Ahhzz said:


> Oh, I wish  This is for a client, not mine unfortunately.


Oh go on, push yourself, get one. Just don't buy an FE..


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Oct 14, 2022)

Finally it has arrived. A little something to compensate for yesterday's frustation (yet again) with my main system...




It took a while due to the free shipping and since it had to be shipped halfway across a continent but finally my precious has arrived. It may not be the latest and greatest in wireless LAN technology but it is compatible with my beloved ProBook 645 G1 (half height Mini PCIe), it has excellent Linux compatibility (unlike the stock BCM(9)43228 it is replacing) with the famous ath9k driver and it does not require any (proprietary) firmware. It is the glorious Atheros AR9462 (dual band 2T2R, by the way ) but combined with a Bluetooth chip which makes it the "AR5B22" (notice the "B" for bluetooth)!

UPDATE with more photos:



Old WiFi radio component sticker that obviously will no longer be accurate pictured with the new AR5B22. "Luffy" (BCM943228 code name according to the 645 G1 service manual) has been replaced with "Miami".




Not really happy with the angle the rightmost antenna connector is sitting at but it's the best I could do... For some reason replacing components is just a bit more difficult with this ProBook 645 G1 (Richland) than it was with my "old" EliteBook 745 G2 (Kaveri).




Random shot of the guts of my ProBook 645 G1 just because  Keen observers will notice the partially covered "Samsung" marking on the big sticker on the OEM RAM module.

I have done some speed tests (Xfinity, AT&T, Ookla and FAST.net) and am really satisfied with the performance: getting 80-120 Mbps (so 10-15 MB/s) on 5 GHz, which is the best performance I have ever seen with one of my computers. For reference, with the ALFA USB WiFi (Atheros AR9271 based, which is a 2.4 GHz only, 1T1R, 1st gen 11n chipset) adapter connected to my main system I get 3-5 MB/s. The AR9462 is performing considerably better than even the BCM4313 in my Llano ProBook, which not too long ago established the previous record (I believe it was 6-9 MB/s, still not bad for a chip from 2011).


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 15, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> @P4-630
> 
> Aren't you guys actually concerned about this:
> 
> ...


Just how many damn times are you going to plug/unplug that power connector once the cards in your system what once maybe twice and then it'll just sit there doing it's shiz 
and Jayz2cents already put up a video showing a Corsair replacement cable the goes from 2x 8pin to 1x 12VH that was way better than the one that come with any RTX4000 series


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 15, 2022)

Athlonite said:


> Just how many damn times are you going to plug/unplug that power connector once the cards in your system what once maybe twice and then it'll just sit there doing it's shiz
> and Jayz2cents already put up a video showing a Corsair replacement cable the goes from 2x 8pin to 1x 12VH that was way better than the one that come with any RTX4000 series


Well, I have no idea, but I can say taht I certainly did more than 20 times with GTX 650 Ti and RX 580.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 15, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> That's not a problem, problem is that crappy connector on card, which was rated for only 20 times of connecting with many other bending limitations and general flimsiness.


You mean like every pcie connector ever?



AusWolf said:


> Power (current) isn't the biggest issue as far as I know. The connector is rated for only a few dozen connects/disconnects, which may be a problem if you like tinkering with your PC.


So is the standard pcie connector.  It's never been a problem until now.  Wonder why?


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 15, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> You mean like every pcie connector ever?
> 
> 
> So is the standard pcie connector.  It's never been a problem until now.  Wonder why?


I can tell you that I definitely plugged and unplugged PCIe connectors on my PSU way more than 20 times, closer to 50-60 times and it works. If that spec is to be taken literally, that is absurdly low number and severe design flaw. I mean the old ass wall power plug works for thousands of times without problems and handles a bit over 3k watts, meanwhile this lil shit handles only 20, can't even transmit that many watts and costs a lot more than wall power plug. Looks like complete rip off, if there isn't something more to that spec.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 15, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I can tell you that I definitely plugged and unplugged PCIe connectors on my PSU way more than 20 time


Yeah, and see above.  It's almost like the rated specs are nearly irrelevant.



W1zzard said:


> I've used the same adapter cable throughout all my reviews, and plugged each card several times, so my connector is at 30-50 cycles I'd say. Not seeing any sort of degradation, it's very convenient to use vs 37637846 cables


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 15, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> You mean like every pcie connector ever?
> 
> 
> So is the standard pcie connector.  It's never been a problem until now.  Wonder why?



People find always something to crap about expensive products.

I admit I do it too sometimes...


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 15, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, and see above.  It's almost like the rated specs are nearly irrelevant.


Aye, that's why 3090s burned cables.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 15, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Aye, that's why 3090s burned cables.


The wccftech article has been confirmed at this point to be a complete fabrication.  Jonnyguru who is an industry expert on the same mailing list was quite vocal on that point.

As for my 3090ti, no burned cables here.


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 15, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> People find always something to crap about expensive products.


More often than not they have some weird failures that stem from their utter absurdity. You can see many high end cards eventually die after like 5-6 years for all that heat, meanwhile mid range cards just soldier on forever. And it's always those top tier cards that have some random, and frankly stupid failures for obsession of power, only for that power advantage to become irrelevant after one gen. And those cards aren't even high end or cutting edge to begin with. They are now basically reduced spec datacenter cards. Hell, even RTX 4090 doesn't have the latest and fastest arch, it's nV Hopper from H100 and that thing is seriously faster than RTX 4090, even in ray tracing. So that makes a lot of dumb shit on high end consumer cards seem even more incompetent, because "upcoming" products were already crunching data in datacenters for a year or two.



R-T-B said:


> The wccftech article has been confirmed at this point to be a complete fabrication.  Jonnyguru who is an industry expert on the same mailing list was quite vocal on that point.
> 
> As for my 3090ti, no burned cables here.


I remember it was due to daisychaining power cables to cards, obviously it will depend a lot on PSU itself.


----------



## Atomic77 (Oct 16, 2022)

Today for my birthday I was gifted  a iPad 9th generation 64gb slate grey.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 16, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> So is the standard pcie connector.


Oh, I didn't know that. I guess it's not an issue because it's only an official rating (that is, legal cover for companies in case someone sues).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2022)

Atomic77 said:


> Today for my birthday I was gifted  a iPad 9th generation 64gb slate grey.


That's not bad. Someone loves you!


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 16, 2022)

Nothing special.






Why 80mm fans someone may ask, well, because of this:


Spoiler


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 16, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Extra GPU cooling?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 16, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Extra GPU cooling?


Yep. I bought that frame for fans few years ago and now I thought to have some use for it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The F8 line is solid. They're quiet and push a lot of air.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The F8 line is solid. They're quiet and push a lot of air.


These silent versions are practically inaudible, even though I put those at turbo speed in bios.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 16, 2022)

Lenne said:


> These silent versions are practically inaudible, even though I put those at turbo speed in bios.


People tend to look down on 8 cm fans, but they've come a long way in recent years. I've got some thin Akasa units in one of my HTPCs and some be quiet! in the other one, and they're all dead silent.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 17, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> People tend to look down on 8 cm fans, but they've come a long way in recent years.


True on both counts.


----------



## igralec84 (Oct 17, 2022)

Ok everything is here except for the AM5 mounting kit for the NZXT Z73 that UPS says is arriving tomorrow.
Now the dilemma... should i put it in with the AMD cooler from the 5600x for 1 day to check if it boots (and not do becnhmarks etc) as i read some people had to format the M2 because it wouldn't boot, or wait until tomorrow


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 17, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> Ok everything is here except for the AM5 mounting kit for the NZXT Z73 that UPS says is arriving tomorrow.
> Now the dilemma... should i put it in with the AMD cooler from the 5600x for 1 day to check if it boots (and not do becnhmarks etc) as i read some people had to format the M2 because it wouldn't boot, or wait until tomorrow



I'd slap the cooler on it and give it a go.  I don't think you'll see any problems at all.  If it worries you, there might a place in the BIOS to choose a 65W TDP (mine has one).


----------



## igralec84 (Oct 17, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I'd slap the cooler on it and give it a go.  I don't think you'll see any problems at all.  If it worries you, there might a place in the BIOS to choose a 65W TDP (mine has one).



Yeah i'm going to do that, isn't much work putting on the stock cooler and i'll have to replace the backplate and mountings tomorrow anyway. Will probably leave the AIO in the case and find a good spot to put the cpu block. Luckily the hoses are on the front of the case so can just go straight down. I've read the ECO mode actually gains a little in some cases


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 17, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> Yeah i'm going to do that, isn't much work putting on the stock cooler and i'll have to replace the backplate and mountings tomorrow anyway. Will probably leave the AIO in the case and find a good spot to put the cpu block. Luckily the hoses are on the front of the case so can just go straight down. I've read the ECO mode actually gains a little in some cases



It's possible the new mounting kit will utilize the existing backplate as the factory backplates are permanently attached on AM5 boards.

And definitely explore using Curve Optimizer (CO) to tame it a bit.  I ended up at all core -25 for my 7700x.


----------



## igralec84 (Oct 17, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> It's possible the new mounting kit will utilize the existing backplate as the factory backplates are permanently attached on AM5 boards.
> 
> And definitely explore using Curve Optimizer (CO) to tame it a bit.  I ended up at all core -25 for my 7700x.



Yeah the old one did too. Hmm maybe i didn't put enough paste or shouldn't have put the pea grain as it idles at 60°C but hasn't gone over 86 yet while browsing. Maybe using the integrated graphics raises temps too (didn't put the 3080Ti on the vertical mount in case i'd have to redo something), need to learn the ASrock BIOS as i'm familiar with the MSI one  But so far so good, it works haha.


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 17, 2022)

So here is my upgrade for 2022 and 2023. More about the upgrade can be seen her: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-in-1-case-all-air-cooled.283169/post-4859387

2 monfh ago i also got my hands on a RTX A2000 that are also shown here for size comparison. What is not shown, is that i also got a WD RED PRO 16 TB HDD. But i think most people know how a HDD looks like, so see no need to show it.











GPU shown for size comparison is RTX A2000, EVGA RTX 3080 FTW 3 ULTRA GAMING 10 GB and ASUS RTX 4090 TUF OC.


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 17, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> So here is my upgrade for 2022 and 2023. More about the upgrade can be seen her: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tomgang´s-project-2-systems-in-1-case-all-air-cooled.283169/post-4859387
> 
> 2 monfh ago i also got my hands on a RTX A2000 that are also shown here for size comparison. What is not shown, is that i also got a WD RED PRO 16 TB HDD. But i think most people know how a HDD looks like, so see no need to show it.
> 
> ...



sorry had to ask... i can see one of your arms in one of the images... just curious, did you sell the other one?


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 17, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> sorry had to ask... i can see one your arms in one of the images... just curious, did you sell the other one?


Yes asus RTX 4090 is a big boi. It takes my entire hand to hold it. EVGA RTX 3080 is the card i will be selling yes. RTX A2000 and 4090 stays in the machine.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 19, 2022)

Scored this during that recent Prime event...









Got a Ryzen 5 5600G for $130. I'm trying it in my main system in place of my 5800X for now. It runs a lot cooler and performs nearly as well, though the lack of PCIe Gen 4 support leads to a surprising drop in performance with my 6800 XT in the one program I've tested (FFXV Benchmark).

I'm going to keep this CPU in my main system until I can get more thermal paste. After that, I'll be on the hunt for a cheap AM4 board so that I can upgrade my testing system.

Also scored this on Craigslist...









I found four SanDisk ReadyCache drives and an 8GB IDE SSD from Transcend for $8 total.

The cool part is that _all_ of these drives are brand new, unopened old stock. The SanDisk drives are from around 2013, and the Transcend is from around 2010.






Each ReadyCache drive is 32GB. They all came with SATA cables and 2.5" to 3.5" adapters.






They perform alright, with mediocre write performance and good read performance.

They'll be great for testing systems, and also just having a bunch of SSDs around is nice for when I need them.

I have no clue what I'll do with the Transcend. Maybe I'll stick it in an old laptop at some point.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2022)

A few days ago my previous induction cooker said "pop".....  
So had to buy a new one...


----------



## Frick (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## The red spirit (Oct 20, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> A few days ago my previous induction cooker said "pop".....
> So had to buy a new one...
> 
> View attachment 266273
> ...


I have a feeling that some cap popped and it was fixable.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 20, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> I have a feeling that some cap popped and it was fixable.


Maybe, it triggered the power circuit and had no power until I took the plug out and turned the circuit breaker back on.
I had it since 2016 , so it wasn't that new anymore....


----------



## paulwarden (Oct 20, 2022)

i have had to get a new ssd  so i ordered the samsung 980  1 tb   and i iwll be checking out the samsung 970 evo that has been giving me trouble of late     i am also waiting for a new ssd enclosure so i can check out my  970 evo


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 20, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Maybe, it triggered the power circuit and had no power until I took the plug out and turned the circuit breaker back on.
> I had it since 2016 , so it wasn't that new anymore....


It might be fixable, but considering that it's 3400 watt device, it may not not be safe to work on big caps at home.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 20, 2022)

Bought a Tonor Q9 mic via fleabay, waiting for the arrival


----------



## Vario (Oct 20, 2022)

I picked up a Noiseblocker PK-PS fan to run for my top fan on my office computer, its a Lian Li PC A05NB that has a top 140mm intake and because the case has an inverted layout, the only rational placement is to have the fan impeller up (top intake), which seems to kill most fans eventually.  I was running a rather noisy but rugged power supply sourced fan (Yate Loon D14BH12, which was okay for gaming but not for working).  I have another A05 NB box that has a Noiseblocker PK-1, the noiseblocker PK series seems to handle that position really well, maybe because it has a mag-lev style bearing.  The PK-S is a really sweet fan but a bit rare, got it from FrozenCPU.

Noiseblocker makes some nice fans that no one talks about.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 20, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> I have no clue what I'll do with the Transcend. Maybe I'll stick it in an old laptop at some point.


Just FYI, those Transcend IDE drives I used to use in legacy toughbook XP builds.  They are true SLC drives.  Might be faster than you'd expect...


----------



## Hugis (Oct 21, 2022)

ok here we go, new pc all good i think


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2022)

I just wanna say those of us snapping up the x3D chips got our moneys worth

*Sips delicious 0.1% low tea*


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I just wanna say those of us snapping up the x3D chips got our moneys worth
> 
> *Sips delicious 0.1% low tea*
> 
> View attachment 266426



Which game my tea sipping mollusk ?


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 21, 2022)

This MX500 2TB to replace the WD Blue 6TB . Less storage but quiet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> This MX500 2TB to replace the WD Blue 6TB . Less storage but quiet.


Put your WD6TB in an external USB enclosure. Generally dampens sound and you still have the extra space.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Put your WD6TB in an external USB enclosure. Generally dampens sound and you still have the extra space.


And you don't have to run it 24/7, just plug it in when you need it, and enjoy the silence when you don't.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Put your WD6TB in an external USB enclosure. Generally dampens sound and you still have the extra space.





AusWolf said:


> And you don't have to run it 24/7, just plug it in when you need it, and enjoy the silence when you don't.


cool cool, ty. What external enclosures do you guys recommend?


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 22, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> cool cool, ty. What external enclosures do you guys recommend?


Personally, I just use a simple adapter cable like this:


			https://www.scan.co.uk/products/akasa-ak-au3-07bk-usb-31-gen1-adapter-cable-for-25-ssd-or-hdd-sata-usb-5gb-s-20cm-black
		

It has the same functionality as an enclosure, but it's cheaper, has better airflow (it's not closed), and you can swap hard drives and SSDs more easily. If you prefer an enclosure, I would just go for any cheap SATA - USB one, as internally, they're pretty much the same.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 22, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> Personally, I just use a simple adapter cable like this:
> 
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/akasa-ak-au3-07bk-usb-31-gen1-adapter-cable-for-25-ssd-or-hdd-sata-usb-5gb-s-20cm-black


That won't work for a 3.5" drive though, with no 12V power delivery to run the drive. That's the annoyingpart of external enclosures, requiring an external 12V brick.


----------



## AusWolf (Oct 22, 2022)

Valantar said:


> That won't work for a 3.5" drive though, with no 12V power delivery to run the drive. That's the annoyingpart of external enclosures, requiring an external 12V brick.


That is true, I shouldn't have missed this.

@SN2716057 Disregard my last post. If you want an enclosure for a 3.5" drive, buy one with an external power brick.  2.5" drives are usually fine with the adapter cable.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 22, 2022)

Thanks @AusWolf & @Valantar


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> What external enclosures do you guys recommend?


I'll show you a few since I'm not sure where you are in the world.

This one is a full enclosure meant to be a more permanent fit. Has a USB-C option.


			https://www.amazon.com/ORICO-Toolfree-External-Enclosure-Support/dp/B00GAML7OK
		


This one is modular and has a cooling fan, though if siltent is what you're looking for, this might not be the best choice. It does provide the best flexibility.


			https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-External-Lay-Flat-Docking-EC-DFFN/dp/B013WODZH0
		


This one is more of a permanent kit as well, but is easy to open up.


			https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-External-Enclosure-Housing-Adapter/dp/B076WQHK2G
		


This is one I personally own. It's solid and the metal case acts like a heat sink keeping the drive cool.


			https://www.amazon.com/Inateck-Aluminum-Enclosure-Support-FE3001/dp/B00UAA4J6G


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll show you a few since I'm not sure where you are in the world.
> 
> This one is a full enclosure meant to be a more permanent fit. Has a USB-C option.
> 
> ...


Thank you, lex


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 22, 2022)

Here's a random toy I got for myself directly from China...









A "Sugar A100" smartphone.

So a while ago, I found a smaller YouTube channel called SMOOREZ which does long-form videos on random phones. I saw his video on this, and it actually looked like a decent little device.

It only cost about $50 total, shipped from China, and it took 11 days to arrive.

It has cutesy designs on the back because it's intended for kids. I think the retail box (which I didn't get) describes it as some sort of translation device for kids. I got it because it looked interesting.

It runs Android 8.1.0, has a MediaTek MT6739WW (4C 1.5GHz ARMV8-a), 2GB LPDDR3, 16GB internal storage with a MicroSD slot, and a 3.5" 480x320 display. It's basically stock Android from what I can tell, but I installed Aurora Store so I don't have to log into my Google account.

Performance-wise, it's definitely not fast, but it's also nowhere near as bad as you'd expect from a $50 Android device. It's perfectly usable.






YouTube (via LibreTube) runs perfectly fine at the native resolution (I should hope so). The black thing on the bottom is a front-facing speaker, which sounds okay and gets very loud. SMOOREZ does a teardown in his video and it turns out to be a 30mm laptop-style speaker. The built-in camera is alright. The screen is tiny and low resolution, but the colors and viewing angles are decent.






Size comparison to a Google Pixel 3.

I'm sure I'll mess around with it and try to get it rooted. Being a MediaTek device from around 2018, it should be vulnerable to mtk-su. The bootloader is also already unlocked, so that's pretty cool. It's really a neat little device for only $50.

EDIT 1: Just installed Inware to look at the specs, and it says that root is detected. I'm going to install Magisk and see what happens.

EDIT 2: It's not rooted by default, but mtk-su does work.






Of course, mtk-su doesn't persist on reboot, so you need to run it again. So now I'm trying to figure out how to back up the boot partitions before I try making it permanent.

EDIT 3: Turns out that rooting MediaTek devices sometimes wipes the IMEIs, and that happened here. I had no plans to use it as a phone anyway, but it's something to note.

EDIT 4: Magisk Direct Install doesn't work, so I don't think permanent root is possible for the time being.


----------



## mechtech (Oct 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Maybe, it triggered the power circuit and had no power until I took the plug out and turned the circuit breaker back on.
> I had it since 2016 , so it wasn't that new anymore....


hmmm  my parents had an old electric kenmore range, it was probably 25 years old when they got rid of it and it was still working.

Seems they don't make things like they used to


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2022)

mechtech said:


> hmmm  my parents had an old electric kenmore range, it was probably 25 years old when they got rid of it and it was still working.
> 
> Seems they don't make things like they used to



Hmm.. Did they already had "Induction" cooking 25 years ago?


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Hmm.. Did they already had "Induction" cooking 25 years ago?



Since the early 70's in the US.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 22, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Since the early 70's in the US.


Weird that they use it there, because the US only has 110V..?

The 4 induction cooking zones require 2x220V (2 phase perilex) here in my country.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Weird that they use it there, because the US only has 110V..?
> 
> The 4 induction cooking zones require 2x220V (2 phase perilex) here in my country.


US uses 220v, but it is split and the individual circuits are bonded to neutral. Major appliances such as cooktops are 220v and on dedicated circuits - often hardwired in.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Weird that they use it there, because the US only has 110V..?
> 
> The 4 induction cooking zones require 2x220V (2 phase perilex) here in my country.



The portable models here use 110/120v



			https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-1800W-Portable-Induction-Cooktop/dp/B07S2628R9/
		


But the full size, either free standing oven/cooktop, or built in cook tops use 220/240v.  The majority of the outlets in a home are 120v and at the location for large appliances (clothes dryers, stoves) have 240v outlets.  Other items (water heaters, hvac) are hard wired 240v.


----------



## sam_86314 (Oct 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Weird that they use it there, because the US only has 110V..?
> 
> The 4 induction cooking zones require 2x220V (2 phase perilex) here in my country.


Here's a great video that goes over the weirdness of the US electrical system.










Basically, we use split-phase power, so we have two lines with 110V 180 degrees out of phase. Connecting across both lines gives you 220V, and connecting across one line and neutral gives you 110V.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 22, 2022)

Worse still if the neutral tie should ever fail then devices on one side can get more than 120V

(1) Power surge due to an open neutral wire. - Bing video


----------



## JATownes (Oct 23, 2022)

So it has been another year and my family still loves me.  Wife got me the new Das Keyboard 6 Pro. I have wanted a Das Keyboard since back in '09, so I am super stoked.  Types amazing and the white backlight is just right. 







My son snagged me the new Gamers Nexus Mod Mat and got one signed by Steve.  Super cool gift, and a great birthday all around!


----------



## mechtech (Oct 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Weird that they use it there, because the US only has 110V..?
> 
> The 4 induction cooking zones require 2x220V (2 phase perilex) here in my country.


It wasn't and induction cook top, it was a full electric resistant range.
something like this, but all analog








						Kenmore 92562 5.3 cu. ft. Self-Clean Electric Coil Range - White | Kenmore
					

This product has no description




					www.kenmore.com
				




As for power here in North America it's typically 120V/240V single phase for residential........often and incorrectly assumed 110V/220V (at least in the northern parts not sure about the south)


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 23, 2022)

mechtech said:


> It wasn't and induction cook top, it was a full electric resistant range.
> something like this, but all analog
> 
> 
> ...



I remember those things, they smell nasty when they get hot....
My induction doesn't have a smell when hot, only smell the food haha...


----------



## jormungand (Oct 23, 2022)

Hunting gunpla cheapy cheapu cheeep
Glorious japanese engineering and tech, cuz its TECH alright
Hobby Lobby stores 40% off on Box/model kits and i nailed these 2 real grade gundams
Exia and Wing Zero, $46 both.





onemanhitsquad said:


> Sony XR48A90K , move the Samsung 48" JS9000 to the bedroom. I chose it over the LG C2 because gaming is not it's primary duty and the feature set is more in line for movies and media use. I am still tweaking but it is performing most excellently . 4K @120hz and super smooth motion. I will swap in some better pics after the desk is cleaned up , you know how it is , clean everything while its being updated!
> 
> View attachment 266721
> 
> View attachment 266722


The Man, The Myth, The Legend.... Babayaga


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Oct 23, 2022)

stupidly deleted original post:

Sony XR48A90K , moved the Samsung 48" JS9000 to the bedroom. I chose it over the LG C2 because gaming is not it's primary duty and the feature set is more in line for movies and media use. I am still tweaking but it is performing most excellently . 4K @120hz and super smooth motion.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 23, 2022)

mechtech said:


> often and incorrectly assumed 110V/220V


Equipment manufacturers use lower numbers than electricians. Dunno why, but 110/220v means the same as 120/240v (or 230v).


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I just wanna say those of us snapping up the x3D chips got our moneys worth
> 
> *Sips delicious 0.1% low tea*
> 
> View attachment 266426



that's in one game? most games I have seen x3d loses in 1% lows and in 5% lows to even a 13600k. but yes, x3d is a great chip still imo.

on topic: bought a 13600k on launch day for $315 or so after my rebate


----------



## oobymach (Oct 23, 2022)

Not exactly a purchase but was delivered today and it's all buggy. Caught it in my hornet trap, my pinky finger for size comparison. Click to enlarge. Had so much fear adrenaline over this thing even after it was dead, no thank you.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 23, 2022)

oobymach said:


> Not exactly a purchase but was delivered today and it's all buggy. Caught it in my hornet trap, my pinky finger for size comparison. Click to enlarge. Had so much fear adrenaline over this thing even after it was dead, no thank you.
> 
> View attachment 266727


That's a queen, looking for a place to winter over.  Good catch.  I used to get wicked scared, too.  After a while, just a slight twitch of nervousness.  I went hunting for queens around my old house out west of the Rockies.  Big bitches, aren't they?


----------



## mechtech (Oct 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I remember those things, they smell nasty when they get hot....
> My induction doesn't have a smell when hot, only smell the food haha...


ya

I have a gas range now.............but definitely looking into induction for next time


----------



## freeagent (Oct 23, 2022)

Not really new any more but.. I put 1411kilometres on it since I bought it 173 days ago 

Everything is still tight, plenty of power, still has its range.. it’s been a good machine. I should have taken pictures of my scabs as I bailed hard a few times riding in the dark and hitting child swallowing pot holes


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 23, 2022)

JATownes said:


> So it has been another year and my family still loves me.  Wife got me the new Das Keyboard 6 Pro. I have wanted a Das Keyboard since back in '09, so I am super stoked.  Types amazing and the white backlight is just right.
> 
> View attachment 266713View attachment 266714
> 
> ...


Totally Jelly!!! awesome!!!



Got in a Samsung SM-x800 A8 tablet last night, trying to work out how to root it... pain in the backside!!


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 24, 2022)

I just scored what appears to be a mint condition EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3, 11GB off Ebay for $207 + $15 shipping. I like the fact that replacement fans are available for it if needed in the future. It's going to replace a Sapphire R9 380 Nitro 8GB in one of my Xeon rigs. All things considered it appears to be a good deal for the price if it shows up looking as good as the picture of it.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 24, 2022)

Ordered this guy today to try out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> I just scored what appears to be a mint condition EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3, 11GB off Ebay for $207 + $15 shipping.


That's not bad! Score indeed!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 25, 2022)

I may have slammed a door on my phone...

So:






Not a bad price for a brand new one 

Also, does anyone know how to access a phone with a broken screen and a broken USB port?


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2022)

He’s just a little guy, so cute 

I’ll try it out, if I don’t like it hopefully its hardware works with my FC140. 1 day shipping yay 

Also has an LGA1700 mount.. could come in handy later


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 25, 2022)

freeagent said:


> He’s just a little guy, so cute
> 
> I’ll try it out, if I don’t like it hopefully its hardware works with my FC140. 1 day shipping yay
> 
> ...



Noice. 

I bought the extra LGA1700 kit with the second FC140 I just ordered, and the FC140 has it in the box now too.

With those 'Anti-Gravity' heat pipes, how do you keep that thing on the counter?


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2022)

This will just be for X3D if it can handle it at its worst 

LGMRT is about 5-6c off from FC140 with X3D, maybe a touch more..


----------



## JATownes (Oct 25, 2022)

Well, with the new platforms and GPUs out and around the corner, I have decided to skip a platform swap and/or GPU upgrade this generation, but still had that itch to toy with my rig.  So
I finally bit the bullet and snagged 4x8GB of single rank Samsung b-die ram @ 3600 14/15/15/35. 

Been trying to tune the Micron e-die in my Dom Plats for the last year or so, but they are just crappy sticks.  But since I am skipping this generation, it seems like a good excuse to splurge on some high quality DIMMS.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 25, 2022)

Enjoy


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 26, 2022)

Got a new bone at work, and it was bare 



USB port for scale.

It's the Asus PN50 with the Ryzen 3 4300U cause it doesn't need to work hard. Ripped the memory out the previous one, the Asrock A300.


----------



## phill (Oct 26, 2022)

onemanhitsquad said:


> stupidly deleted original post:
> 
> Sony XR48A90K , moved the Samsung 48" JS9000 to the bedroom. I chose it over the LG C2 because gaming is not it's primary duty and the feature set is more in line for movies and media use. I am still tweaking but it is performing most excellently . 4K @120hz and super smooth motion.
> 
> ...


Loving the GPU collection in the background!!


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 26, 2022)

Some new stuff: P710e from Logitech and a mikrotik access point. They are not joking about the size of that AP...it's sooo tiny! Literary a matchbox and a half  Haven't configured it yet, I hope during the upcoming weekend.


----------



## SN2716057 (Oct 27, 2022)

More storage for my main rig. Although a bit hesitant to install W11pro atm because at work the pc refused to recognize the keyboard.


----------



## avidgamer121 (Oct 27, 2022)

got some kryonaut last week as my cpu had high temps even at stock in winters. Already seeing 4-5c temps drop. It's expensive but well worth it


----------



## MagnyCours (Oct 27, 2022)

Dipping my toes in AMD's ecosystem. Might decide to switch to the X3D part depending on the performance diff.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 27, 2022)

For game streaming. Never done anything like this but we are a bunch of old army guys in our 60's so they want it recorded whilst gaming. Should be fun


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 27, 2022)

Love my pc but wanted a few upgrades and it's been a long time since i got chance to do anything like this and with the spare parts i will have i can also upgrade my nephews pc as a suprise to 

So for me i got this.



And i also got a couple of these.



I plan on getting a b550 or maybe a x570 motherboard soon to then my nephew can have my old 2600x and b450 mobo and then i can reuse a lot of his old parts to and will only have to get him 16gig of ddr4 ram.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 28, 2022)

I know it's not the latest, nor greatest, seems like the cool thing to get for AM4 is the 5800X3D, but I want mine to be an all rounder. And after having an R9 3900X, I can't go back to 8C/16T, so I opted for a used R9 5900X which cost me about 280USD. I just tested it on Serious Sam BFE (this game causes my 5800H laptop CPU to go ape shite at 102C, other games would only hit a max of 90C), with my 360mm AIO cooling it, I get about 75C max in an AC room set at 24C. I'm happy with it, don't think I'll go 5800X3D, but IF AMD ever release an R9 5900X3D/5950X3D, I might just bite.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 28, 2022)

New motherboard ordered for myself so now i am all set and ready.




Now thats sorted i can surprise my nephew with a new pc.
For the ram i got this and should work good


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 28, 2022)

Cheap.$5 rechargeable LED a flashlight from Wish. Surprisingly bright, focusable, high, low blink modes. I suspect by its weight it won’t have great battery life.  But definitely my new PC room “go to” light. Certainly better than the previous cheap one I bought off Wish.


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 28, 2022)

The Ebay EVGA GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Gaming 11GB arrived yesterday morning in perfect condition. It still has the protective plastic and port plugs on it. Like new. I decided to check on some Silver Stone FHP-141 fans on Amazon that I keep watching and they were down to $19.47 each. I bought two, went back for another and the price was back up to $25. With Prime they'll be here tomorrow. To finish the redo of the Xeon rig the 1080 went into I got another B-stock Arctic AIO off their Ebay page. $49 (+10 shipping) for a Liquid Freezer II 280 and it should be here Tuesday.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 28, 2022)

animal007uk said:


> New mobo ordered for myself now to so all set.
> View attachment 267585
> Now thats sorted i can supprise my nephew with a new pc.
> For the ram that i would need for his newer pc i got this and should work good
> View attachment 267586


that's a nice find   solid price


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> that's a nice find   solid price



I totally agree on that! 

I am running that same motherboard and it has been a solid board!!!

In fact, I actually did a motherboard review on that for another site. It's actually a pretty good overclocker and the temps were great. I did the review running a 3700X chip.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 28, 2022)

Just under a week ago I picked up a Ryzen 9 5900X.
Oh, and this chip likes to Boost to 4,950 MHz above the advertised 4.8 GHz


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2022)

biffzinker said:


> Just under a week ago I picked up a Ryzen 9 5900X.



Welcome back!


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Welcome back!


I spend most of the time hanging out on the unofficial TPU discord server. Thanks for the welcome back.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 28, 2022)

Picked up entry level wheel and pedals

Clearance price was deciding factor $115



Now, what casual cheap games to run?  Dirt Rally 2 is $5 on Steam now, 'til Nov 1, so will grab that one at least.  Neverminding EA, is $5 a good deal that should be posted in Hot Deals thread?


----------



## JATownes (Oct 28, 2022)

Love my Logitech G29, which is a relatively cheap wheel too, not like those crazy simulation setups. Though I'm very jealous of those, just too pricey for me.

Forza, any of the Dirt series, or give Grid a go.  Forza is pricey, but the Dirt and Grid series are usually pretty cheap, especially the older ones which are still great racing games.

Edit: want to add Project Cars to that list for something a little more serious.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 29, 2022)

1freedude said:


> Picked up entry level wheel and pedals
> 
> Clearance price was deciding factor $115
> View attachment 267627
> Now, what casual cheap games to run?  Dirt Rally 2 is $5 on Steam now, 'til Nov 1, so will grab that one at least.  Neverminding EA, is $5 a good deal that should be posted in Hot Deals thread?


Project Cars 2 would be nice with that Wheel and is usually nice and cheap


----------



## freeagent (Oct 29, 2022)

biffzinker said:


> Just under a week ago I picked up a Ryzen 9 5900X.
> Oh, and this chip likes to Boost to 4,950 MHz above the advertised 4.8 GHz


I’m not sure why they say 4850, it’s actually 4950, and then your +200 brings you to 5150

So yeah going from a 5150MHz 5900X is noticeable for day to day stuff.. X3D feels slow in comparison but you get used to it.. games are where it’s at with this cpu. And it is super easy to cool. 5900X can be too, but if it is easy to cool you aren’t using 5900X properly


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 29, 2022)

JATownes said:


> Love my Logitech G29



Me as well! Great force feedback wheel.


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 29, 2022)

Logitech G29 user here as well, I use it for the occasional racing sims, like Forza Horizon, here's a pic of it.....actually it's hanging there on the left side of pic, though the pedals can be clearly seen below. 32:9 screen aspect ratio is just perfect for racing sims, unless one goes multi-monitor setup, but that's a whole 'nother can of worms.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 29, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Logitech G29 user here as well, I use it for the occasional racing sims, like Forza Horizon, here's a pic of it.....actually it's hanging there on the left side of pic, though the pedals can be clearly seen below. 32:9 screen aspect ratio is just perfect for racing sims, unless one goes multi-monitor setup, but that's a whole 'nother can of worms.



omg... you give your headphone earpads little blanket covers... adorable. never seen that in all my years of enjoying the headphone hobby. lmao. i love it. well done good sir, you have impressed me. I also feel like a bad headphone owner now. lol

im still retired from the hobby with my trusty HD58X's, been happy with them since launch day. not sure if I will ever get back into the hobby honestly. I am tempted by the Hifiman Edition XS... but that is my max budget... maybe if it goes to $399 on a sale I will finally give them a go. any idea how well it would pair with an asgard 2 amp?


on topic:  just bought my mobo and ram today to go with my new raptor lake cpu... no pics until build is all done though.


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Oct 29, 2022)

To round out the Sony 4K experience I grabbed this Pioneer USB 4K drive. And after a few hours of trying I realized that , as it has been known , you really can't get 4K disc play support on your PC because of anti-copy security that no graphics card makers can support. Unless!!! you have Intel graphics that have Intel SGX (Software Guard Extensions) . The newest Intel processors do not have this implemented either. So I procured a NUC7i7BNH , which is attached to a Razer Core egpu+Titan XP , from the living room and a NUC7i3BNH from the garage and went to work. With a couple of Windows software installations and setting the Bios to enable SGX and plugging into HDMI 2 on the Sony , both NUC's perform great. Couldn't be happier with the results. I will put the i7 back in the living room system and use the i3 between the garage and enjoying 4K discs.


----------



## gffermari (Oct 29, 2022)

gffermari said:


> View attachment 264545
> 
> 
> 4th place in Amazon UK. You're welcome AMD...





...there's no competition in sales numbers....
5800X3D sells like hot cakes....


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2022)

Bestseller CPU's on amazon in my country


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Bestseller CPU's on amazon in my country
> 
> View attachment 267718


I don't care what anyone says I had a 5950X and it was a monster. I am doing more Gaming so I got a 5800X3D and all I can do is have that smile you get when you get a PC part that is compelling in performance. Not as great for an AMD user as the 6800XT vs Polaris but close. Kind of like the 3300X vs any 2000 series CPU.


----------



## Easo (Oct 29, 2022)

i7-4790K -> 7700X
MSI Z97 Gaming 7 -> ASRock X670E PG Lightning (the stupid sticker about RAM installation came off without issues)
Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB 2400 MHz -> G.SKILL Trident Z5 RGB Black 32GB 6000MHz CL36

A bit expensive, but since this will last for the next 6-8 years probably not that much when split over that period of time.
Everything slow now has changed to "_I AM SPEED_". Next year will probably see GPU upgrade and I need to switch to M.2 fully, this motherboard has 4 slots, I will be able to throw out the disk cage.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2022)

Easo said:


> i7-4790K -> 7700X
> MSI Z97 Gaming 7 -> ASRock X670E PG Lightning (the stupid sticker about RAM installation came off without issues)
> Corsair Vengeance Pro 32GB 2400 MHz -> G.SKILL Trident Z5 RGB Black 32GB 6000MHz CL36
> 
> ...



Nice! Not forget to update your system specs!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2022)

Finally time to get us both off x299 I’m older and less excited to build things now; so we got his and her builds so I don’t need to think to hard. With that’s said it will probably take me days to do these since I’m pretty busy at work.

2x of everything unless stated list is of item or kit.

LianLi o11 evo dynamics
Bequit 12 pro 1500w
MSI supreme liquid x 4090
64gb gskill 6000mhz ddr5
13900k
Evga z690 kingpin
980 500gb NVMe 
980 1TB NVMe
1x MP600 pro 8tb NVMe (already have an mp400 8tb that won’t be replaced)
EK RGB 360mm AIO
Socket 1700 conversion kit
6x EK Vardar in white

Pictures I snagged of the gear and my test fits while I am building hers


----------



## jallenlabs (Oct 29, 2022)

Picked up a 3090 for $700, selling my 3080ti for the same.


----------



## phill (Oct 29, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Finally time to get us both off x299 I’m older and less excited to build things now; so we got his and her builds so I don’t need to think to hard. With that’s said it will probably take me days to do these since I’m pretty busy at work.
> 
> 2x of everything unless stated list is of item or kit.
> 
> ...


That's not a server!?!?!   

Can't wait to see the end result my friend!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 29, 2022)

phill said:


> That's not a server!?!?!
> 
> Can't wait to see the end result my friend!!



No she can touch this which is why its allowed.  If I got more server gear her mood towards my spending would be drastically different


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> No she can touch this which is why its allowed.  If I got more server gear her mood towards my spending would be drastically different


Its some beautiful hardware there sir, I'm sure it'll do you proud    Might have to watch the power draw I'm wonder if both PCs on and working hard??  Say crunching and folding for example??     Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 30, 2022)

gffermari said:


> View attachment 267717
> ...there's no competition in sales numbers....
> 5800X3D sells like hot cakes....





P4-630 said:


> Bestseller CPU's on amazon in my country
> 
> View attachment 267718


So both of you bought all 8 of these? because, this is the thread of "What's your latest tech purchase"....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> Picked up a 3090 for $700, selling my 3080ti for the same.View attachment 267748



what model exactly are those speakers? cards are nice too I guess.


----------



## wheresmycar (Oct 30, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> So both of you bought all 8 of these? because, this is the thread of "What's your latest tech purchase"....



we demand "penalization"...

Both of them should buy all 8 (each) and gift them to active members on this thread (we both get first pickings). If you can push them, maybe juicy coolers too  _(nope, not clapping, jumping up and trying to grab something)_


----------



## jallenlabs (Oct 30, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> what model exactly are those speakers? cards are nice too I guess.


Those are Klipsch RP500Ms.  Recently replaced my Kef Q150s.  I really like em.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 30, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Finally time to get us both off x299 I’m older and less excited to build things now; so we got his and her builds so I don’t need to think to hard. With that’s said it will probably take me days to do these since I’m pretty busy at work.
> 
> 2x of everything unless stated list is of item or kit.
> 
> ...


Where did you find a 8TB NVME drive?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Where did you find a 8TB NVME drive?



Amazon both times!


----------



## Tomgang (Oct 30, 2022)

Well a last minute choice after all ready upgrading my pc with ned gpu's and  some hdd's.

My lonely sata ssd needed a friend to and all my nvme slots are all in use. So this was what I got to finish up my pc upgrade for a while now. I do have a new adapter cable from cable mods on its way as well to replace that awful rtx 4090 stock fire hazard adapter.






Now I have enough storage for both backup on hdd and for games on ssd for a good while now. Well games just increase in size for everyone generation of games. So I can just as well be ready for it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Which game my tea sipping mollusk ?


rimworld, DRG, SC2, whatever VR I feel up to at the time (alyx, recently)



lexluthermiester said:


> Put your WD6TB in an external USB enclosure. Generally dampens sound and you still have the extra space.


And then put the external enclosure on a mousepad, which absorbs any and all vibrations leftover
this one has a rubber pad but on the wooden shelf it amplifies the sound, mousepad negates it entirely






Valantar said:


> That won't work for a 3.5" drive though, with no 12V power delivery to run the drive. That's the annoyingpart of external enclosures, requiring an external 12V brick.


Many of those little devices have a socket for a regular 12V brick

I use one of them to power my custom loops pump for leak testing, i'm still shocked when i see people do leak testing with their actual PSU in the splash zone



CallandorWoT said:


> that's in one game? most games I have seen x3d loses in 1% lows and in 5% lows to even a 13600k. but yes, x3d is a great chip still imo.
> 
> on topic: bought a 13600k on launch day for $315 or so after my rebate


I've seen some very weird weirdness in reviews


I have to wonder if somethings wrong with testing software or even the OS's at present, because many websites that showed the x3D as massively ahead now show them behind what they used to beat

I dont suspect intentional foul play but SOMETHING changed or broke, either in the OS's being tested or a driver (Nvidia?)



GamerGuy said:


> I know it's not the latest, nor greatest, seems like the cool thing to get for AM4 is the 5800X3D, but I want mine to be an all rounder. And after having an R9 3900X, I can't go back to 8C/16T, so I opted for a used R9 5900X which cost me about 280USD. I just tested it on Serious Sam BFE (this game causes my 5800H laptop CPU to go ape shite at 102C, other games would only hit a max of 90C), with my 360mm AIO cooling it, I get about 75C max in an AC room set at 24C. I'm happy with it, don't think I'll go 5800X3D, but IF AMD ever release an R9 5900X3D/5950X3D, I might just bite.


If you do any rendering or CPU heavy work, it's the better choice


the x3D is a specialty gaming product, NOT a universal CPU for every workload


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> No she can touch this which is why its allowed.  If I got more server gear her mood towards my spending would be drastically different


Are you not running into issues with moving your drives because you use bitlocker?

Or is this hardware for 2 complete new builds with new drives added.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 30, 2022)

The new toys are here


----------



## GamerGuy (Oct 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> omg... you give your headphone earpads little blanket covers... adorable. never seen that in all my years of enjoying the headphone hobby. lmao. i love it. well done good sir, you have impressed me. I also feel like a bad headphone owner now. lol
> 
> im still retired from the hobby with my trusty HD58X's, been happy with them since launch day. not sure if I will ever get back into the hobby honestly. I am tempted by the Hifiman Edition XS... but that is my max budget... maybe if it goes to $399 on a sale I will finally give them a go. any idea how well it would pair with an asgard 2 amp?
> 
> ...


I use those earcup covers for dust protection, I live in the tropics and it's hot and dusty, so these are a necessity for me. When I wanna use one of my cans, I'd removed the "little blanket cover" and the earcups would be pretty much dust free. As for that audiophile part of my life, I'm pretty much done as I still have 15 cans (I think), so I have to rotate them.


----------



## gffermari (Oct 30, 2022)

After changing 3 HP Envy printers the last 4-5 years, I've decided to finally spend some more for a proper one.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2022)

New Bosch washing machine coming in a few days....
It's tech right?


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 30, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> New Bosch washing machine coming in a few days....
> It's tech right?


With the way they build them in recent years, it's tech alright!! Wi-fi, smart washing machines with log in


----------



## The red spirit (Oct 30, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> New Bosch washing machine coming in a few days....
> It's tech right?
> 
> View attachment 267842


Can it run Doom?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Oct 30, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Can it run Doom?


A light bulb can run doom, even a "dumb" washing machine probably could.


----------



## PerfectWave (Oct 30, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> I know it's not the latest, nor greatest, seems like the cool thing to get for AM4 is the 5800X3D, but I want mine to be an all rounder. And after having an R9 3900X, I can't go back to 8C/16T, so I opted for a used R9 5900X which cost me about 280USD. I just tested it on Serious Sam BFE (this game causes my 5800H laptop CPU to go ape shite at 102C, other games would only hit a max of 90C), with my 360mm AIO cooling it, I get about 75C max in an AC room set at 24C. I'm happy with it, don't think I'll go 5800X3D, but IF AMD ever release an R9 5900X3D/5950X3D, I might just bite.


you are right cant go back to 8/16 cores!


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2022)

Well I've been meaning to do this for ages, so...  Here we go!! 
Finally got through a massive upgrade, a RGB splitter cable....






Spoiler: Well here we go, RGB Baby!! LOL









I do like that photo  Gotta love to show the beast 
And then there was from the monitor thread I asked about...  I finally went and grabbed a new screen.....



Out with the older screens I've had for more than a few years.....


And here we go with the newer one.....



Now there seems to be an issue either I have a damaged screen or 2m cables aren't 3m long, so.....

 

And now for the money shot.....




Finally we have 3 1440P 165Hz 27" screens to help with the 3090 and making it stretch its legs    I do wonder where 1600P screens went to as I remember my Dell 3008's very well...

First impressions mind, the screens are amazing.  The screens are smooth and the refresh is out of this world from what I was expecting...  I've yet to manage a game on the system which is most frustrating, as it anytime I don't have the screens on first and then turn on the rig, it looses the surround screen setup which is most frustrating...  But I will say this that I'm dead glad I never went for the 3 4k screens I was looking at from Asus as with the discount I had from Dell with the 4 screens I bought, I could get just 1 of the 4k models instead...  Seemed like a no brainer in my eyes  
Also helps no end with WCG as well, I can finally get 64 threads showing all at once on the res as well, which is awesome!  And all the extra screen I can see from the 1080P I had before.... Yep, that helps!!   If only it was 1600P if I'm honest... Would help even more! 

Well, queue the games!! 



The red spirit said:


> Can it run Doom?


I thought it was Crysis but I think that might have been for PCs and maybe Doom was for washing machines.......


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2022)

Buying an SSD to revive a friends laptop
Man modern SSD's are a mess

WD green 480GB: TBW not listed. "1 million hours"
$48 Kingston A400  160TBW
$53 Crucial BX500 480GB: 120TBW
$61 Team GX2 512GB: 400TBW
$69 Crucial MX500 500GB: 180TBW


So off to get a team GX2, i guess


----------



## Valantar (Oct 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Buying an SSD to revive a friends laptop
> Man modern SSD's are a mess
> 
> WD green 480GB: TBW not listed. "1 million hours"
> ...


Does it matter? Unless they're running torrents to the drive constantly it'll likely see less than 20TBW in the lifetime lf the laptop, especially for a low capacity drive like that.


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Buying an SSD to revive a friends laptop
> Man modern SSD's are a mess
> 
> WD green 480GB: TBW not listed. "1 million hours"
> ...


I seem to have stuck with Crucial for some reason, but I've never been let down by them


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Does it matter? Unless they're running torrents to the drive constantly it'll likely see less than 20TBW in the lifetime lf the laptop, especially for a low capacity drive like that.


Yeah i've had maybe 6 WD greens come by my way dead in the last year, from casual gamers
TBW's are estimates, drives can die before them or outlive them - a steam gamer getting patches and updates can chew through writes, too
users buy these as an OS drive, and then windows updates, program updates, steam etc all use lots of *small* writes - where 1KB can cost 16KB (made up value, sue me) and those values run out fast



store had all the drive mislabelled, was fun


front:





back


----------



## Valantar (Oct 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yeah i've had maybe 6 WD greens come by my way dead in the last year, from casual gamers
> TBW's are estimates, drives can die before them or outlive them


I see what you're saying, but the rated TBW of the drive is an extremely poor estimate of this type of failure - it's an estimate of how long it'll take the flash to wear out after all, and thus says nothing at all about sudden failures of the flash, controller, or passive components. Higher or lower TBW just indicates the grade of flash used. And if those WD greens were dead dead, they most likely didn't die from failed flash. A failed capacitor or similar is far more likely. You could always take lower TBW as an indicator of a more cheaply made drive, but that's a stretch at best.


Mussels said:


> a steam gamer getting patches and updates can chew through writes, too
> users buy these as an OS drive, and then windows updates, program updates, steam etc all use lots of *small* writes - where 1KB can cost 16KB (made up value, sue me) and those values run out fast


Yes, and as I said, for any normal user they might see 20TBW in the lifetime of the drive - if they're hammering it. That's 14GB/day for four years, or 11GB/day for five. For a 500GB-class drive you'll need to work extremely hard to put that many writes into the drive for any kind of home use. You can't fit enough games onto a drive that small to have large updates even every week, let alone daily. And those 16x amplified 1k writes need to happen would need to happen hundreds of thousands of times a day to be a real issue.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 31, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> New Bosch washing machine coming in a few days....
> It's tech right?
> 
> View attachment 267842


washing cloth like a BOSCH! 

actually there is a German commercial running on youtube that use that wordplay, they have a few in English also, but that one is the one i get the most in Switzerland 









cheesy but the only commercial i don't skip ... because i laugh so much i forget to press skip


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 31, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> New Bosch washing machine coming in a few days....
> It's tech right?
> 
> View attachment 267842


Have one from the same line, can recommend. It's quiet, does it's job well and you can pretty much replace every part in it because it's not using glued drum.
Back when I bought mine Bosch had additional 3 years of warranty after registration on their website.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2022)

phill said:


> I seem to have stuck with Crucial for some reason, but I've never been let down by them


I don't have any major problems with their drives either, tbh - they just don't fit into the two categories i use which is "cheapest i'll buy" and "most expensive i'll buy" so i havent bought any since a 275?GB many years ago that still works

The big issue is that everyones judging drives based on how the previous gens performed when many brands halved their TBW's in the early covid years - those drives are still going strong while ones bought 6 months later can already be dead since they did the parts juggling bullshit


If you have two drives with similar performance and ones got greater than double the estimated lifespan, you'd need a damned compelling reason to choose the less reliable model
Paying $8 more for 45% of the TBW just seems... not sane.


> $61 Team GX2 512GB: 400TBW
> $69 Crucial MX500 500GB: 180TBW


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> And then put the external enclosure on a mousepad, which absorbs any and all vibrations


Yes, this! Very good advice. Any soft material would work. I use foam pads, doubled up for all of my main external drives. See below.





lZKoce said:


> With the way they build them in recent years, it's tech alright!! Wi-fi, smart washing machines with log in


I hate that crap... Appliances don't need the internet.


----------



## Night (Oct 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I hate that crap... Appliances don't need the internet.


There are some advantages. You can turn on the AC when you're heading home, when a timer is not the best solution. I'm keeping track of power consumption for my Glamox space heater through the app, I can always adjust the temperature at any time when I'm not at home. On the other hand, I see no use of my washing machine having WiFi connection. You can download some new washing programs and keep track of the tub and filter cleaning, or start/delay washing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2022)

Night said:


> You can turn on the AC when you're heading home, when a timer is not the best solution. I'm keeping track of power consumption for my Glamox space heater through the app, I can always adjust the temperature at any time when I'm not at home.


Sorry, but that's silliness.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sorry, but that's silliness.


Preferences man.

Though it becomes a siliness when the "everything with a webstack" vendor drops firmware security a year in and your air conditioner starts trying to freeze you to death for the internet lulz.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Though it becomes a siliness when the "everything with a webstack" vendor drops firmware security a year in and your air conditioner starts trying to freeze you to death for the internet lulz.


This is why it's silliness. I want my appliances to work the way their supposed to WITHOUT all the internet/wireless connected crap/fluff.


----------



## phill (Oct 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I don't have any major problems with their drives either, tbh - they just don't fit into the two categories i use which is "cheapest i'll buy" and "most expensive i'll buy" so i havent bought any since a 275?GB many years ago that still works
> 
> The big issue is that everyones judging drives based on how the previous gens performed when many brands halved their TBW's in the early covid years - those drives are still going strong while ones bought 6 months later can already be dead since they did the parts juggling bullshit
> 
> ...


Completely get that @Mussels    I've never really been buying them to be honest but I've honestly never even looked at the TBW rating whenever I've bought some SSDs which maybe I should start to!  

I've just gone with Crucial mostly due to price and the fact I've never had any issues with them, as soon as that bites me on something, I might eventually change but I've not had any issues as such yet.  Can definitely get if you've had issues in the past why you'd be more careful in what you buy.  Again, the $8 more for the increase write capability is insane, wouldn't pass it up if I was looking at things properly


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is why it's silliness. I want my appliances to work the way their supposed to WITHOUT all the internet/wireless connected crap/fluff.


If vendors would support them it'd be fine, but that's increasingly a pipe dream.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 31, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> If vendors would support them it'd be fine, but that's increasingly a pipe dream.


It's just fundamentally impossible within a profit-oriented business model - no appliance has the type of margins required to meet corporate profit margin targets and simultaneously finance security update development for the 2-3 decades it might be useful for. It just isn't doable. The only way around this would be to mandate a single central hardware platform with some sort of collaborative/open source/publicly funded development.

Of course they'd much rather you replaced your dishwasher and washing machine every 3 years to ensure software support (and massive profitability (and even further environmental disaster)).


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 31, 2022)

Valantar said:


> The only way around this would be to mandate a single central hardware platform with some sort of collaborative/open source/publicly funded development.


Basically already all run linux, so halfway there anyhow.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Oct 31, 2022)

Valantar said:


> It's just fundamentally impossible within a profit-oriented business model - no appliance has the type of margins required to meet corporate profit margin targets and simultaneously finance security update development for the 2-3 decades it might be useful for. It just isn't doable. The only way around this would be to mandate a single central hardware platform with some sort of collaborative/open source/publicly funded development.
> 
> *Of course they'd much rather you replaced your dishwasher and washing machine every 3 years to ensure software support (and massive profitability (and even further environmental disaster)).*



Or monthly subscriptions to use any connected services.  A new vehicle I bought a year ago will lose some fairly important features here in a few days unless I pay up.

Not a fan of that either.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 31, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Or monthly subscriptions to use any connected services.  A new vehicle I bought a year ago will lose some fairly important features here in a few days unless I pay up.
> 
> Not a fan of that either.


We look forward to your post about your latest tech purchase


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> If vendors would support them it'd be fine, but that's increasingly a pipe dream.


Exactly. It is an untenable condition long term..


----------



## Valantar (Oct 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Exactly. It is an untenable condition long term..


Even pretty short term, I'd say.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sorry, but that's silliness.


I use an IR blaster thats internet connected to control my AC and heating remotely - mostly its good to confirm things are off when no ones home, but being able to adjust things from bed is great


my vacuum has wifi, but i see zero reason to use it - i can see why LG want it to get user info on what corners they can cut on future models, but i cant see any benefit to me


----------



## gffermari (Nov 1, 2022)

I just wanted a simple NAS to play with.
It came with a 4TB IronWolf. Another one is on the way.


----------



## wolf (Nov 1, 2022)

Cache ya later 5900X, you did well.


----------



## jormungand (Nov 1, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> Can it run Doom?


you meant, Crisis>???  



P4-630 said:


> New Bosch washing machine coming in a few days....
> It's tech right?
> 
> View attachment 267842


definitely !! I can see Skynet at work in that Washer, next terminator soon....


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 1, 2022)

jormungand said:


> you meant, Crisis>???


Doom > Crysis


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2022)

wolf said:


> Cache ya later 5900X, you did well.
> 
> View attachment 268106


For what I do, the 5900X is the right choice. However, for gaming you made a good move.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> For what I do, the 5900X is the right choice. However, for gaming you made a good move.


I have a 5950x and have to remind myself everytime a x3d temptation comes along, that 8 cores would tank my compile times...  sigh.  The woes of the gaming and work machine being one and the same.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I have a 5950x and have to remind myself everytime a x3d temptation comes along, that 8 cores would tank my compile times...  sigh.  The woes of the gaming and work machine being one and the same.


Right!


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 1, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I have a 5950x and have to remind myself everytime a x3d temptation comes along, that 8 cores would tank my compile times...  sigh.  The woes of the gaming and work machine being one and the same.


You make it sound like 5950X is garbage in games, while it's clearly not. There's no benefit for you to switch to X3D even for gaming, not even with RTX 4090 overclocked until it explodes.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> You make it sound like 5950X is garbage in games, while it's clearly not.


True, neither the 5950X nor the 5900X are bad performers. However, the 5800X3D is next level performance for many games and gaming use-case-scenario's. The the per-core boost difference can be worth the downgrade in cores.



The red spirit said:


> There's no benefit for you to switch to X3D even for gaming, not even with RTX 4090 overclocked until it explodes.


Not true.


----------



## JATownes (Nov 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not true.


Chasing that 1440p, high refresh/frame rates gameplay makes me want a 5800x3D very bad, but then I'd lose so much on the other side.  

Then I think, maybe replace my wife's 3800x with the 5800x3D, but then it's wasted on the 1080ti she has. 

But I guess I could get myself a 4090, and give her my 3080ti so the 5800x3D isn't totally wasted.

But then the 4090 would be bottlenecked by my 5950x. Well, I guess I could just upgrade to a 7950x and x670e, so the 4090 isn't totally wasted.  

Think my wife would accept that line of thought to explain me spending all that money? Or think that would lead to a divorce?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 1, 2022)

JATownes said:


> Chasing that 1440p, high refresh/frame rates gameplay makes me want a 5800x3D very bad, but then I'd lose so much on the other side.
> 
> Then I think, maybe replace my wife's 3800x with the 5800x3D, but then it's wasted on the 1080ti she has.
> 
> ...



just get the 4080 for $1199 on november 16th. compromise, cause at end of day DLSS3 is what will double your frames anyway, 4090 is only for 4k gamers honestly.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> True, neither the 5950X nor the 5900X are bad performers. However, the 5800X3D is next level performance for many games and gaming use-case-scenario's. The the per-core boost difference can be worth the downgrade in cores.


That next level performance is merely just 15% boost, which is barely anything for CPU and some games can and do benefit from more than 8 cores, so benefit of bit faster each core might be cancelled out. Source of game benches:








						How Many CPU Cores Do You Need For Great PC Gaming?
					

Find out what you really need for processing power as we test many CPU configs across a bunch of hot PC game titles.




					hothardware.com
				




15% boost for each core isn't worth sacrificing 2 x boost in multicore performance and slight boost clock improvements.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 1, 2022)

Complete new build. Parts listed in system spec.Just waiting on power supply.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> You make it sound like 5950X is garbage in games, while it's clearly not. There's no benefit for you to switch to X3D even for gaming, not even with RTX 4090 overclocked until it explodes.


There would be a pretty huge benefit in one game in particular: Kerbal Space Program.  It can realize gains from x3d well in excess of 50%.



The red spirit said:


> That next level performance is merely just 15% boost


Wrong games.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 1, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> There would be a pretty huge benefit in one game in particular: Kerbal Space Program.  It can realize gains from x3d well in excess of 50%.


And I'm sure it runs perfectly fine on 5950X, so why should you care about that?




R-T-B said:


> Wrong games.


You mean bad CPU design, that benefits only some programs?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> And I'm sure it runs perfectly fine on 5950X, so why should you care about that?


Tell me you never seriously played KSP without telling me you never seriously played KSP.

No, it doesn't.  It's very very singlethreaded with it's physics workload, and standard gameplay (let alone modded) easily overwhelms my rig into the low 30FPS range on a regular basis for large scale missions.  Couple that with the fact I play with n-body physics and 10x realistically sized worlds and yeah, it gets outright painful.




The red spirit said:


> You mean bad CPU design, that benefits only some programs?


It benefits the worst case games.  And there's a lot of those running around, sadly.  A lot more than well optimized >6-8 thread games anyhow.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 1, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> And I'm sure it runs perfectly fine on 5950X, so why should you care about that?


Because it doesn't run perfectly fine?  Not talking about KSP here, but I've got games where the X3D over the 5950x can take a game from a stuttering mess in the 30-50 fps range, back into the 70-80's.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Because it doesn't run perfectly fine?  Not talking about KSP here, but I've got games where the X3D over the 5950x can take a game from a stuttering mess in the 30-50 fps range, back into the 70-80's.


KSP is an example of a game that starts off at 240 FPS, but playing the game to completion will tank the strongest rig.  It's very misleading.

300+ ridged-body part crafts are both needed later, and very very bad CPU wise.  Then god help you if you ever do an orbital rendevous.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 1, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Tell me you never seriously played KSP without telling me you never seriously played KSP.
> 
> No, it doesn't.  It's very very singlethreaded with it's physics workload, and standard gameplay (let alone modded) easily overwhelms my rig into the low 30FPS range on a regular basis for large scale missions.  Couple that with the fact I play with n-body physics and 10x realistically sized worlds and yeah, it gets outright painful.
> 
> ...


So far it's only 1, but okay, you found something. Most games don't see anything like that and KSP frankly should just use FP64 and do calculations with GPU. I personally play Victoria 2 and in late games it runs at like 5 fps with my 10400F. Even worse if you have mods. Some games are not well coded, but buying a whole new and expensive CPU just for that sounds very unreasonable to me and I still think that 5950X is overall better chip.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2022)

Lets try and keep it on topic. Pretty sure there are plenty of other threads to talk about your performance metrics.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2022)

The red spirit said:


> That next level performance is merely just 15% boost


Merely? 15% boost can mean the difference between good and sub-par framerates. I'll take a 15% boost any time, Thank You very much! The purchase @wolf made will serve them well in games.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Merely? 15% boost can mean the difference between good and sub-par framerates. I'll take a 15% boost any time, Thank You very much! The purchase @wolf made will serve them well in games.


And you pay half of 5950X cost for that 15% boost, which is made irrelevant by just getting next gen CPU. You are trying hard to justify overpriced upgrade and downgrade all in one chip.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 1, 2022)

Hi all, absolute last warning  

What people buy share and use is there decision and they are proud of it here. Lets see some pictures.

You can talk about performance anywhere else.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 1, 2022)

Phone case!! I swear by these - Spigen ToughArmor. Well-nigh indestructible.

Edit: it looks a little pink, but it is a flat gray. The table is a reddish wood.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 2, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Lets try and keep it on topic. Pretty sure there are plenty of other threads to talk about your performance metrics.


Agreed, apologies.  If I buy something fun I'll be back.

Come to think of it, I never updated with my Thinkpad T14s purchase...  Can I just say that things APU kicks butt way above what I expected from integrated?  I can play DRG pretty decently even.  Only issue is it shares system ram, and 16GB gets tight faster than I'd like...

Oh, and the panel supports (unofficially) freesync in the 24-60hz range, at least the 400nits IPS variant.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> View attachment 268276



Nice, but those SSD's are somewhat questionable imo..


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 2, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Nice, but those SSD's are somewhat questionable imo..


it's for a budget build (for a friend)
my brother has a 1TB since 2019 and it's completely fine. 
and it even writes with 400-450MB/s constantly.


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 2, 2022)

@GerKNG it is the Corsair RAM that's questionable more so than the SSD. But, since its a budget conscientious build... .


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 2, 2022)

dont whant to set it' said:


> @GerKNG it is the Corsair RAM that's questionable more so than the SSD. But, since its a budget conscientious build... .


and what exactly is the problem?
i had so many different corsair kits over the years (at least 10-15)


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 2, 2022)

But..., Hey man , if it works , it works , like not having to dial in the ram timing settings every time to some custom values ( tested and known) just to get the ram working at or near rated speed.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 2, 2022)

dont whant to set it' said:


> But..., Hey man , if it works , it works , like not having to dial in the ram timing settings every time to some custom values ( tested and known) just to get the ram working at or near rated speed.


well the RAM is tested at the timings in the XMP Profile. 
if it does not run even with the normal XMP profile i'd take a look at the Motherboard or IMC.


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 2, 2022)

dont whant to set it' said:


> @GerKNG it is the Corsair RAM that's questionable more so than the SSD. But, since its a budget conscientious build... .


Hi,
Corsair memory can be a lot of miserable fun 
Hopefully you're at least using a complete kit and not mixing 2... kits 

Corsair tags sticks with a VER# on each stick of memory 
If these VER# don't match you'll not be to happy.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 2, 2022)

My latest tech purchase:

i5-13600kf, arrived last week.
z690 Aero G motherboard, arrived yesterday.
2x16gb dual ranked fury beast ram arrived a few days ago. (its qvl with this mobo I already checked, yeeehaaa)
lga 1700 bracket for vetroo v5 cpu cooler arrived yesterday.
my NZXT monitor arrived a week or so ago as well, 27" 1440p 165hz, was on a one day lightning sale direct from NZXT official website for $124, absolutely insane value considering it covers 97% DCI-P3 color space.

all that is left is RDNA3 and I am ready to rock.




P4-630 said:


> Nice, but those SSD's are somewhat questionable imo..



they are not questionable at all. that is a German brand with German design. I know, because I bought a Intenso usb flash drive a couple months ago in the UK, and its built like a tank, better than any Sandisk drive I ever owned. its been rock solid, and honestly it seems like windows detects it faster than my sandisk drives too. Nothing beats German Engineering.


----------



## gffermari (Nov 2, 2022)

@CallandorWoT 

Photos or it didn't happen. 

Why did you choose KF instead of K? Is it cheaper?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 2, 2022)

gffermari said:


> @CallandorWoT
> 
> Photos or it didn't happen.
> 
> Why did you choose KF instead of K? Is it cheaper?



its $10 cheaper. but also I don't like integrated graphics of any kind, I have no use for them.

pics when its all done.


----------



## dgianstefani (Nov 2, 2022)

$10 cheaper and you lose diagnostic graphics if your DGPU ever fails. Plus quicksync support and the excellent Intel encoder that takes load off DGPU if you stream or encode (actually faster at encoding some formats than CPU or DGPU).


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 2, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> $10 cheaper and you lose diagnostic graphics if your DGPU ever fails. Plus quicksync support and the excellent Intel encoder that takes load off DGPU if you stream or encode (actually faster at encoding some formats than CPU or DGPU).



that's what backup graphics cards and extra pci slots are for.

i dont even fucking know what quicksync is my dude, i just game. casual gamer. dont care.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 2, 2022)

Can we all maybe get back to enjoying people's latest tech purchases rather than nit-picking the ever living shit out of them?  Jesus, you people could take the fun out of the Reeperbahn on free beer night.


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 3, 2022)

I have finally got around to sorting out my nephews pc so he now has my old asrock b450 steel legend motherboard and ryzen 2600x.
We also got him 16gig of 3600mhz rgb ram to go with it but the max speed the 2600x i had can do is 3400mhz but at least i got the timings down to cl16 on most things.

I also got my pc back up and running with my new motherboard and ryzen 5600x but i am using my old 16gig 3000mhz memory although it's oc to 3400mhz and stable using cl18 timings,

I wanted to get 32gig of faster ram and found this and i believe the timings are cl20 but i don't expect the 5600x to do much more than 3800mhz so with this ram i have found i might be able to tweak things and for the price i think i just got a bargin maybe.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2022)

animal007uk said:


> I have finally got around to sorting out my nephews pc so he now has my old asrock b450 steel legend motherboard and ryzen 2600x.
> We also got him 16gig of 3600mhz rgb ram to go with it but the max speed the 2600x i had can do is 3400mhz but at least i got the timings down to cl16 on most things.
> 
> I also got my pc back up and running with my new motherboard and ryzen 5600x but i am using my old 16gig 3000mhz memory although it's oc to 3400mhz and stable using cl18 timings,
> ...



I don't think you will notice a difference in real world usage going from 3400 cl 18 to 4000 cl 20, I personally think you should save your money, but do as you please young lord of the wetlands

edit:  unless you need the extra space I suppose, but my guess is you are just gaming yeah? so 16 gigs is plenty still.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> and what exactly is the problem?
> i had so many different corsair kits over the years (at least 10-15)


early LPX ram was a f*cking nightmare on ryzen
You know enough to make it work if you have those issues


It's a mix of odd number timings at clock speeds too low to activate GDM, dodgy XMP profiles, and 'revisions' where you'd never get two matching kits even if you bought them at the same time (getting mixed dies/ram manufs)


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I don't think you will notice a difference in real world usage going from 3400 cl 18 to 4000 cl 20, I personally think you should save your money, but do as you please young lord of the wetlands
> 
> edit:  unless you need the extra space I suppose, but my guess is you are just gaming yeah? so 16 gigs is plenty still.


I do more than just gaming  I like to make music and i also like to run my own rust game server and when that server is running and playing the game from the same pc then 16gig of ram just does not cut it.

With the default rust map size of 4500 so it loads everything and then playing the game on the same pc to ram usage is at like 98%

I also like to mess with unreal engine 4/5 to so more ram is better


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2022)

I just ordered the WD SN770 500gb for $49, based on W1zz's review sounds like a great deal for a boot drive. That will be my main drive for my new build, with a 2TB SSD for my bulk storage.

Not an exact amount, but off the top of my head my entire rig (including my new monitor) so far has cost about $880 if I factor in the 5% cashback from my credit card.

So, now there is only one piece of the puzzle left, RDNA3 gpu. Come on AMD give me what I need baby!!!

I am hoping for $799 7800 XT...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2022)

animal007uk said:


> I have finally got around to sorting out my nephews pc so he now has my old asrock b450 steel legend motherboard and ryzen 2600x.
> We also got him 16gig of 3600mhz rgb ram to go with it but the max speed the 2600x i had can do is 3400mhz but at least i got the timings down to cl16 on most things.
> 
> I also got my pc back up and running with my new motherboard and ryzen 5600x but i am using my old 16gig 3000mhz memory although it's oc to 3400mhz and stable using cl18 timings,
> ...


That's a good price! Score!


----------



## Valantar (Nov 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I am hoping for $799 7800 XT...


Wait, you're hoping for a significant price increase over the previous gen?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 3, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wait, you're hoping for a significant price increase over the previous gen?


"$799? What a steal!"


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 3, 2022)

@Super Firm Tofu Sure can and will do.

I could not resist letting these slip away at ~£2.6 per GB (just under £170 or about 185$) for 2 32 GB DDR5 udimms.

Crucial 32GB DDR5-4800 1.1V CL40
Purchase can be blamed , almost entirely on the pair of heat spreaders I found some time last week in a box .

And so, currently looking for a mb and cpu I am , to put together, be it on either lga1700 or lga1718.

Got case, psu, storage drive, cpu heatsink as various pieces laying around in a box or two.

Mb has to be m-atx, 2 DDR5 RAM slots preferably, Displayport out on rear I/O.
Its been a tough search so far, with no reasonable result.

CPU? 13900 or 7950X. 

Cruncher after toying with it for a bit.


----------



## Shrek (Nov 3, 2022)

Adaptor to mount a 2 1/2" SSD in a 3 1/2" bay


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 3, 2022)

Valantar said:


> Wait, you're hoping for a significant price increase over the previous gen?



Do you people not understand I paid almost that much for a 1080 ti? that was 6 years ago, before supply chain issues, before covid, before russia/ukraine and diesel being super expensive to transport goods.  $799 would be a good deal actually if the performance is a nice uplift.

you all need to stop living in fairyland. reality isn't even a bitch, even without all of those factors I mentioned, prices go up over time. so $799 is purely logical in expectation.



dont whant to set it' said:


> @Super Firm Tofu Sure can and will do.
> 
> I could not resist letting these slip away at ~£2.6 per GB (just under £170 or about 185$) for 2 32 GB DDR5 udimms.
> 
> ...



do the 13900 if you plan to set it and leave it for 5 years like I am doing, and yeah cheap ddr5 is garbage imo. its worse than my 3600 cas 16 ddr4 ram. i think a lot of people see ddr5 and think oh shiny... pretty... and they just don't understand the technical nature of these things.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 3, 2022)

So I bought an external hdd for my NAS rather than doubling the hdd capacity, as this way is cheaper.



Eventually I will buy 2x 8TB drives but for now this will do.
I use the 6TB from a previous post as a backup of the backup.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 4, 2022)

This is gonna be a totally unnecessary, but totally fun system upgrade. 





Then, the 11700 will replace my R3 3100 HTPC, and a friend of mine will buy the 3100 system for his daughter to play on.
Or maybe the 3100 will replace the old Core i7 in the other HTPC, and that will be my friend's daughter's. We'll see.

And some proof that size doesn't matter:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2022)

SN2716057 said:


> So I bought an external hdd for my NAS rather than doubling the hdd capacity, as this way is cheaper.
> View attachment 268430
> Eventually I will buy 2x 8TB drives but for now this will do.
> I use the 6TB from a previous post as a backup of the backup.


Those are good drives. Not the fastest, but hella reliable. I recommend the following;



Something like these foam pads will cushion vibrations and reduce drive noise.


----------



## Arco (Nov 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those are good drives. Not the fastest, but hella reliable. I recommend the following;
> View attachment 268561
> Something like these foam pads will cushion vibrations and reduce drive noise.


Oh yeah, I have a 500gb I fished out of an old one. Still working and kicking.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 5, 2022)

Edited: nevermind was looking at monitors and remembered why i didnt buy (Want mini LED backlighting)


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 5, 2022)

Well, clock me silly but I did not expect same day delivery from Amazon UK, I've heard a story or here say or two but not to some area like not the greater London.
Christmas present came early and with it bye-bye holliday this "season"

Very "narrow" selection of available motherboards at the moment. Frankly I'd of picked a basic one ... , yielding to a toss between a reasonable one vs top of the line.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2022)

for those of you in this thread earlier who were saying I should have went with a K only model of 13600k... you would have made me miss out on turning a 6800 xt to a 3090 ti. and if i cant score rdna3 i actually do plan to get 6800 xt.  so kf model was the right choice for me after all.

go to 4 mins in on the video to skip the boring stuff









@P4-630 1usmus is back baby and he is about to attack.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> for those of you in this thread earlier who were saying I should have went with a K only model of 13600k... you would have made me miss out on turning a 6800 xt to a 3090 ti.


wot


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> wot


I can totally picture a mollusk coming out of nowhere, burrowing up to the surface just to burst into this random convo, to say "WOT?" in an aussie accent.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I can totally picture a mollusk coming out of nowhere, burrowing up to the surface just to burst into this random convo, to say "WOT?" in an aussie accent.


Well you just saw it happen, since i'm totally friggin confused what was being said


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 6, 2022)

Loving all my new upgrades at the moment but needed a few more things so this is now on the way, and will hopefully be here tommorow, and then my nephew can now have my 1660 ti to lol.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 6, 2022)

I scooped one of These in an effort to de-clutter a little bit, and maybe lower the power bill a lot  I bought my AVR new 10 years ago, and My sub I bought new in 2008 but is a 2002 model, so you know power consumption was not a thing back then 

It sounds ok but it will probably end up as a bedroom system for either us or the boys at some point...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 7, 2022)

Got the Rog Thor PSU installed today.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 7, 2022)

fullinfusion said:


> Got the Rog Thor PSU installed today. View attachment 268812


And I see you've also got a reference Radeon.  Does yours run hot too?


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 7, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> People tend to look down on 8 cm fans, but they've come a long way in recent years. I've got some thin Akasa units in one of my HTPCs and some be quiet! in the other one, and they're all dead silent.


These Arctics are truly inaudible. Though I did purchase the silent versions, at least the naming isn't lying.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 7, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Do you people not understand I paid almost that much for a 1080 ti? that was 6 years ago, before supply chain issues, before covid, before russia/ukraine and diesel being super expensive to transport goods. $799 would be a good deal actually if the performance is a nice uplift.
> 
> you all need to stop living in fairyland. reality isn't even a bitch, even without all of those factors I mentioned, prices go up over time. so $799 is purely logical in expectation.


... the 1080 Ti MSRP was $699, so whatever you paid above that would have been a premium for a third party model with nicer cooling. It was also the flagship SKU of that generation. All the while you were _hoping_ for a 7800 XT - an expected _third-tier GPU_ - at $799, which would be a $150 increase over the $649 MSRP of the 6800 XT, which already had an inflated MSRP due to the precise factors you've mentioned already.

Pushing back against this isn't "living in fairyland", it's having some entirely basic perspective on price developments and what is a reasonable cost for a product. A $799 RX 7800 XT would be a travesty.

Remember: Navi 3x is made on a more advanced process, but has significant costs savings through being an MCM architecture, and while raw materials and shipping costs have increased over the past couple of years, they have been dropping since the pandemic started to ebb, and current costs are already much lower than a year ago.

Please stop making excuses for corporations hiking up prices "because inflation" and similar nonsense. You know what inflation is? _Corporations increasing prices_. This isn't natural or forced onto them, it's a pure cash grab - and corporate profits have _skyrocketed_ over the past couple of years alongside these price increases. Almost as if it's all just greed....?


----------



## PerfectWave (Nov 7, 2022)

fullinfusion said:


> Got the Rog Thor PSU installed today. View attachment 268812


does it show the wattage used ?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> does it show the wattage used ?


Right, it looks like it.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Nov 7, 2022)

Early birthday gift to myself.
Bought a 5900x to replace my 3600x.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 7, 2022)

Decided 1440p didn't cut it any more so...


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 7, 2022)

Pc is all done but i do need and want a better PSU as although the one i have is 750watt bronze rated its a cheap thing made by aerocool so for now no heavey gaming but in a few weeks i should have a nice new PSU


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2022)

Lenne said:


> These Arctics are truly inaudible. Though I did purchase the silent versions, at least the naming isn't lying.


And they move a very respectable amount of air for how quiet they are.



kurosagi01 said:


> Early birthday gift to myself.
> Bought a 5900x to replace my 3600x.
> View attachment 268858


Happy Birthday! That's a hell of an upgrade!


----------



## masterdeejay (Nov 7, 2022)

A pack of server parts:
Nvidia Grid K2 (like a gtx 690 but 8gb vram)
2x Intel 800Gb nvme (u.2) ssd
7x 1.2tb-2.4tb 2.5" sas hdd
6x 3,5" 3tb-6tb sas, sata enterprise hdd
10x satadom ssd (6x32gb+ 4x128gb)
Intel x520 2x10gb ethernet card
Few sas, sata interposer adapter (dell-Lsi something)
Xeon 2630v3
1x8gb ecc sodimm
It was 28k huf  (aprox 70 usd)

I have sas card (dell h200) but I dont have sas cable for the tesing. So i only test two sata driver, one is faulty 4tb wd re (bad sectors), one is perfect 3tb seagate enteprise.
The ethernet card works.
I ordered an u.2 to pcie card for the intel ssds.


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 7, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> Decided 1440p didn't cut it any more so...
> 
> View attachment 268876
> View attachment 268878
> View attachment 268879


I love curved displays! I've got a curved Samsung myself, although I'm still happy with 1080p. At least I don't need such GPU horsepower that I can't afford.


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 7, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> I love curved displays! I've got a curved Samsung myself, although I'm still happy with 1080p. At least I don't need such GPU horsepower that I can't afford.



It's my first curved screen, I'll need some adjustment time since with this one you have to be dead center especially for FALDenabled/HDR content (the miniLED zones -aka blooming is extemely noticable when viewed from an angle). It's not that bad actually without HDR.

3 factors led to this purchase
1.sale (bought @1k, down from 1500$).
2. my best described as.. dismay at having to look at whiteish/grey blacks on my old display (1440p LG GL850 IPS) which became hard to ignore after getting a C1 little over a year ago. (i didnt really mind before that, ignorance is bliss as they say)
3. Massive CPU bottleneck with the 4090 at 1440p


----------



## AusWolf (Nov 7, 2022)

Calmmo said:


> It's my first curved screen, I'll need some adjustment time since with this one you have to be dead center especially for FALDenabled/HDR content (the miniLED zones -aka blooming is extemely noticable when viewed from an angle). It's not that bad actually without HDR.
> 
> 3 factors led to this purchase
> 1.sale (bought @1k, down from 1500$).
> ...


That's why I like my monitor's VA panel. It's got nearly IPS-like colours, but with fairly decent viewing angles. The best of both worlds as they say.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2022)

AusWolf said:


> That's why I like my monitor's VA panel. It's got nearly IPS-like colours, but with fairly decent viewing angles. The best of both worlds as they say.


I like my VA's except they're a generation or two older with a bit of the black smearing in specific circumstances
never an issue in games, but some websites set it off as i scroll


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 8, 2022)

The new 2022 platform from CWT (10 year warranty) for 89€ on sale.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 8, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> The new 2022 platform from CWT (10 year warranty) for 89€ on sale.View attachment 269041



that's an amazing deal. nice find!


----------



## Calmmo (Nov 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I like my VA's except they're a generation or two older with a bit of the black smearing in specific circumstances
> never an issue in games, but some websites set it off as i scroll



After a few days nowI can deffinitevely say there's no black level smearing on this one !


----------



## dont whant to set it"' (Nov 9, 2022)

Gonna bin this pack of 5 and the worst two will be hacked for the frames. That is if at least one is an oddball of sorts.

Need spacers for airflow/noise(lenoise reduction improvements (particular to the case in witch these go) and not much else out there as a better spacer than a fan frame. Not going the 3d printer route for parts,  because I don't have one.


----------



## mashie (Nov 9, 2022)

I just replaced a Palit GTX 1650 4GB with a PNY 3080 12GB. A 5x jump in performance as a result.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2022)

mashie said:


> I just replaced a Palit GTX 1650 4GB with a PNY 3080 12GB. A 5x jump in performance as a result.
> 
> View attachment 269329



Lucky, you didn't need a new case for the new GPU...


----------



## mashie (Nov 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Lucky, you didn't need a new case for the new GPU...


It certainly was a challenge to find a GPU that could fit the 300mm space available.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Nov 10, 2022)

Brand new KIngston DC500M 480GB data center SATA SSD has arrived to take the place of my 1TB WD Gold HDD.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2022)

mashie said:


> It certainly was a challenge to find a GPU that could fit the 300mm space available.


Seems like you found a good one too!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2022)

mashie said:


> I just replaced a Palit GTX 1650 4GB with a PNY 3080 12GB. A 5x jump in performance as a result.
> 
> View attachment 269329


small changes, barely worth it for solitaire


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> small changes, barely worth it for solitaire


What about Minesweeper though?  Can I die even faster?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 10, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> What about Minesweeper though?  Can I die even faster?


No it's vsync locked


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 10, 2022)

25€ just 3-5°C warmer than my NH D15 after 30 minutes R23


----------



## Valantar (Nov 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> No it's vsync locked


Yeah, if it wasn't then the physics would go haywire. I hate it when developers do that!


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 10, 2022)

It's tech related:



Old one gave up after years of service, decided to give one manufactured in Poland a try.


----------



## cornemuse (Nov 10, 2022)

Nokia C100 fone



Have not set it up, , , yet


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2022)

cornemuse said:


> Nokia C100 fone
> View attachment 269408
> Have not set it up, , , yet


Let us know how you like it.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 11, 2022)

Purchased a Mono laser printer - HL-L2375DW

Purpose behind our first laser printer (if interested): https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tion-for-300-600-sheet-prints-per-day.299740/

2/so weeks in... working flawlessly! More importantly a massive paper saver with fast duplex printing and super affordable ink toner packages which was a key factor in picking this model. Just purchased a second one today... and now considering a third as a backup.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 11, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> Purchased a Mono laser printer - HL-L2375DW
> 
> Purpose behind our first laser printer (if interested): https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tion-for-300-600-sheet-prints-per-day.299740/
> 
> ...


Of the unholy mess that is printers, Brother is probably the least troublesome. Congratulations!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Of the unholy mess that is printers, Brother is probably the least troublesome. Congratulations!


Their driver and software suite is a shear delight compared to other companies.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 11, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> Purchased a Mono laser printer - HL-L2375DW
> 
> Purpose behind our first laser printer (if interested): https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...tion-for-300-600-sheet-prints-per-day.299740/
> 
> ...


I've had that exact same model for two years! It's excellent, never had a single problem with it. WiFi connection is rock solid, print quality is good, speed (including duplex prints) is great for the cost and size, and third party high capacity toner is dirt cheap and lasts for thousands of pages. Never came close to the print volumes you're decribing though, but a few hundred pages a month at least. You've made a good choice!

Edit: damn autocorrect!


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 11, 2022)

Valantar said:


> I've had that exact same model for two years! It's excellent, never had a single problem with it. WiFi connection is rock solid, print quality is good, speed (including duplex prints) is great for the cost and size, and third party high capacity toner is dirt cheap and lasts for thousands of pages. Never came close to the print volumes you're deceiving though, but a few hundred pages a month at least. You've made a good choice!



I'm so glad to hear some positive feedback from a same model user. I was blown away at the price point for both the printer and ink toners but was a little concerned the intended weight of bulk printing might be susceptible to an earlier repair/retirement hang-up. Seeing the ink is super affordable i just took a punt and grabbed a second unit as insurance... now considering a third for some peace of mind.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2022)

Sandisk Cruzer  Fit 128gb going into write protected ... uh oh...
oh well ... let's double the size (luckily not the price) a Cruzer Fit 256gb ~29chf, that Samsung in promotion 19.90chf, transfered the near 116gb of the Sandisk in ~12minutes

a friend made me laugh when i received that ... me: "i doubled the size of my USB stick" him: "oh the small one from Sandisk?" me: "yep" *show the two side by side* him: "that's not double size ... at best it's 5% more!" me: *facepalm* "storage..." him: "oh... ahahahhahaaah"

also he got me something, well for my collection it fit in it, did not had them 

oh, if i recall correctly they did have a lifetime warranty also


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 12, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Of the unholy mess that is printers, Brother is probably the least troublesome. Congratulations!


Kyocera was/is the best, as you at least didn't have to replace the priting drum on them, but they cost accordingly and I'm not sure that's still the case.



GerKNG said:


> 25€ just 3-5°C warmer than my NH D15 after 30 minutes R23View attachment 269398


Got a Burst Assassin 120 for a friends system, was surprisingly quiet and easy to install.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> 25€ just 3-5°C warmer than my NH D15 after 30 minutes R23View attachment 269398


that's actually more impressive given it's a single tower single fan, to me Noctua are like Apple, good quality and material, but unjustified overpricing.

erk, a Noctua NH-D15 Chromax is 107chf for me, i have a 65chf promo right now  but my ~29chf (48chf out of promotion) Enermax ETS-T50 AXE aRGB perform (according to TPU review) stock no OC just ~3°C higher and OC 6°C higher during wPRIME test ...  (and was available in white ... )


----------



## Calenhad (Nov 12, 2022)

I just bought a Logitech MX Vertical. Hopefully my arm will thank me for it


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 12, 2022)

Calenhad said:


> I just bought a Logitech MX Vertical. Hopefully my arm will thank me for it


i had/have a Speedlink Sovos Vertical for that ... well not the arm but rather the wrist will thank you for that ... 

although i still have it, i am less used to it (it's a gaming variant) than to normal mouse for gaming ... thus i use a MX Ergo trackball for gaming (@ 20° angle) and the Sovos for other things when i need it, no more wirst pain (and i am still baffled that i can play a lot of FP games with a 2048 dpi trackball  )


----------



## Blaeza (Nov 12, 2022)

Got about 2 weeks ago a LG 32bn600-b. That's me happy with 1440p.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 12, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Kyocera was/is the best, as you at least didn't have to replace the priting drum on them, but they cost accordingly and I'm not sure that's still the case


I was mostly talking about the maddening software side, but yes.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 12, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I was mostly talking about the maddening software side, but yes.


*grumble* stupid HP Smart. 
Bought a new Samsung A8 10.5 tablet for Mrs. Ahhzz, finally got it rooted this morning


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 12, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I was mostly talking about the maddening software side, but yes.


Yeah, that can be awful.
I'm glad I have an "old" Samsung colour laser all-in-one type of thing (no fax), as the software isn't utterly horrible.
I've had all sorts of printers over the year and I believe the last inkjet I had was a Canon that suffered from maddening the user, as it made me hit it one day and I cracked the glass on the scanner... My fault obviously, but damn, when printers refuse to do what they're supposed to do for the 50-11th time and there's nothing obviously wrong...
In fairness, it's only one of two hardware products I've broken in such a manner...

Got fed up using the same charger for my phone and laptop, so ended up getting a very small 30W USB PD charger, that surprisingly goes all the way up to 20V 1.5A.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 12, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I was mostly talking about the maddening software side, but yes.





TheLostSwede said:


> Yeah, that can be awful.
> I'm glad I have an "old" Samsung colour laser all-in-one type of thing (no fax), as the software isn't utterly horrible.


That's one of the better parts of that Brother mono laser IMO - it's such a simple device overall that it has very basic software. Or, there are like four different software packages (a management software, a firmware/software update software, a driver, and something else I think), but all you really need is the driver. And the driver does what it needs to do without much fuss or hassle.

My only previous experience that I can actually remember is an older HP AIO inkjet, which has gone through like three software suites (good on HP for still supporting it I guess, as it's like a decade old at this point), but each of them has been crappy in their own way - not detecting the printer, nagging me to buy first party inks, refusing to scan properly or to allow scan previews or all kinds of other nagging issues.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 13, 2022)

I got a batch of black PCBs manufactured through JLCPCB and they turned out great. Not my design but it's the first time I've custom-ordered from a PCB manufacturer. The 100x100mm boards in a batch of 10 end up only costing me $2 per board including shipping so it's super inexpensive.







The green board (right) is one that I bought off Ebay, the silkscreens show an obvious difference in quality. Not sure who manufactured the Ebay ones.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2022)

Calenhad said:


> I just bought a Logitech MX Vertical. Hopefully my arm will thank me for it


I was about to get one, before I got two wrist rests and taped em to my deskpad
(I can lift and move the deskpad and the wrist rests go with it)


Theres a gliding sliding wrist rest doodad thing that looks ideal for use with the vertical mouse - a million cheap knockoffs, but this is the one i keep getting ads for
Carpio


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 15, 2022)

The New AW2723DF 
1440p 280Hz!


----------



## p1ngwe1 (Nov 15, 2022)

New Proc.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 15, 2022)

Kinda got bit by the Oled bug I've had my LG C1 for about a year now and can't really even look at a VA/IPS panel anymore and not get meh vibes...

Had a really hard time choosing between this and the S95B but after seeing both extensively in a bright room (calibrated) I actually liked the G2 better.... The Samsung would have saved me 3-400 usd so Kinda bummed I didn't prefer it. They are really hard to tell apart unless side by side though. I'm not sure if it's just the coating on the screen Samsung uses but the LG blacks look much darker to me in a well lit room maybe it was just panel to panel variance. I only briefly got to look at the A95K while impressive wasn't in my price range for the 65 inch model also it felt less responsive to me in gaming vs the LG anyway. 


This will replace my Samsung JS8500 from 2015 that I will be donating locally.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2022)

Got some MX-6 to see how it compares to SYY and Kryonaut and I got a balanced cable and 4.4mm to XLR adapter to make my cheap modded Koss headphones balanced. Works well, sounds great!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2022)

p1ngwe1 said:


> New Proc.


one of us


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> The New AW2723DF
> 1440p 280Hz!
> View attachment 270038


Nice!


----------



## Opex (Nov 16, 2022)

Just finished upgrading my whole setup. You can see in my system spec my new build. Haven't fully tested it out but excited to see the performance jump from my previous 7yo rig...


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 16, 2022)

Opex said:


> Just finished upgrading my whole setup. You can see in my system spec my new build. Haven't fully tested it out but excited to see the performance jump from my previous 7yo rig...



looks like it means business!! Good Job!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2022)

I bought something tech related
Nah just kidding in got some free pieces of wood to modify my monitor stand


Although i plan to lap that bitch and treat it like a CPU



Using ryobi sander thingy (i bought new sandpaper for it, so more not-tech for tech)





So i'm using tech and not tech on not tech to alter the not tech that holds my tech

Partially altered not-tech:





Monitors currently raised above desk height by this, which is absolutely neither tall enough, nor straight





Give it time to dry (a day?) and I'll sand it with the finer stuff, and see if it needs a second coat or not - I just want zero risk of splinters from it, and i'm learning a few tricks while i'm at it

(I've already used this stuff to fix a door that expanded every time it rained, water was soaking in and it'd jam every damn winter - sanded it back and coated it, shouldn't happen again whilst being an invisible repair)


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2022)

Hello Gorgeous!


----------



## Blaeza (Nov 16, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Hello Gorgeous!
> View attachment 270162
> View attachment 270163


Looks amazing and love the little stickers with eyes on.  I spot a "baggy", what was that containing?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> I spot a "baggy", what was that containing?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Looks amazing and love the little stickers with eyes on.  I spot a "baggy", what was that containing?


Those are Soot Sprites and they came in the baggy 



INSTG8R said:


> Those are Soot Sprites and they came in the baggy





They aren’t stickers


----------



## Blaeza (Nov 16, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Those are Soot Sprites and they came in the baggy


I couldn't deface my brand new monitor stand with stickers and I like your alibi.  Is the monitor good?


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> I couldn't deface my brand new monitor stand with stickers and I like your alibi.  Is the monitor good?


Not stickers little plastic figures
And yes so far it’s been amazing but I’ve only been playing with it a few hours testing a few games with good HDR etc so been mostly downloading and updating


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Those are Soot Sprites and they came in the baggy
> 
> 
> View attachment 270166
> They aren’t stickers



Uhmmm.... "G-Sync Ultimate"... How well does that work with a "Sapphire 6700XT Nitro+"..


----------



## Blaeza (Nov 16, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Not stickers little plastic figuresView attachment 270167


They are cute.  Remind me of Puyo Puyo's "beans".


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Uhmmm.... "G-Sync Ultimate"... How well does that work with a "Sapphire 6700XT Nitro+"..


I get generic “Adaptive Sync” don’t think it annoys me too considering they just announced a Freesync model but I ordered this in August so just happy to finally have it



Blaeza said:


> They are cute.  Remind me of Puyo Puyo's "beans".


They are from the Ghibli film Spirited Away I have Kodama from Princess Monoke on top


----------



## Blaeza (Nov 16, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I get generic “Adaptive Sync” don’t think it annoys me too considering they just announced a Freesync model but I ordered this in August so just happy to finally have it
> 
> 
> They are from the Ghibli film Spirited Away I have Kodama from Princess Monoke on top
> View attachment 270168


Not seen Spirited Away, but Princess Mononoke is great.  The black worm things freak me out!  Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> Not seen Spirited Away, but Princess Mononoke is great.  The black worm things freak me out!  Anyway, back on topic...


And the little rattling Kodama are adorable


----------



## Blaeza (Nov 16, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> And the little rattling Kodama are adorable


Just remembered their heads rattle and click.  I did see Mononoke in 2006 and haven't since, so I'm impressed by my old man memory.


----------



## Valantar (Nov 16, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I get generic “Adaptive Sync” don’t think it annoys me too considering they just announced a Freesync model but I ordered this in August so just happy to finally have it


It's good that the newest gen of G-Sync controllers actually support AS/FS, unlike previous ones. That proprietary BS was just too dumb.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 16, 2022)

Valantar said:


> It's good that the newest gen of G-Sync controllers actually support AS/FS, unlike previous ones. That proprietary BS was just too dumb.


I just hate paying for the module I'll never use...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 16, 2022)

ok ... why not ... financing confirmed price 2899chf ... some have leasing for cars ... me ... well that, 48 month at 57chf~ (black friday offer: 3 month free, they shaved the price off to 2719chf  ) 0% interest financing  (can also decide to pay more when i can )

R Raymon HardRay E 2.0



it use a Yamaha central motor  Yamaha PW-CE 36V 250W, 500 Wh Yamaha DT500 Accu and Yamaha quick charger 4A
Shimano Acera RD-M360, 8 speed rear SR SUNTOUR XCT30 HLO, 100 mm fork


hey! i have a Yamah... no? .... okay...


should better than my Ducati Pro1 (aherm ... Xiaomi M365 Pro under license ) plus with a bike i can legally use 25km/h speed
main dish? 80km average autonomy versus 25km


stock confirmed, delivery partner notified ... now i just wait the call to plan a rendez-vous to pick it up


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 16, 2022)

Two recent arrivals.  One, a 5600 that Newegg had on special for $119, plus a free copy of Uncharted.  Two, a book purchase that's tech related as the author is a Mod on a tech site.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 16, 2022)

5600 should be a ripper under the right conditions


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 16, 2022)

freeagent said:


> 5600 should be a ripper under the right conditions



I think @GerKNG got 4.8 all-core on their copy.  So maybe.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 16, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I think @GerKNG got 4.8 all-core on their copy.  So maybe.


Noice! I can for sure do 4700 stable on my 5600X, 4800 with PBO and custom limits.. boo. But it does 2K 1:1 stable. I have three zen 3 parts and it is the only one that can


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 16, 2022)

I have been interested in what would happen if you put a Waterblock on your M2.  A few years ago I bought an Alphacool DIMM cooler but it was too long to fit and I did not feel like cutting it. I was browsing around Newegg the other day and came unto this. The main reason I got it is it was actually $50 less than the one without the block in black. I am going to put some quick connect tubes on it and have it run from the GPU to the rad. I don't expect to see a noticeable difference in performance but if you can why not do it?  As you can see it is Out of stock so I was not the only way swayed by the price. It was $329 at the time and this drive uses the Phison E18 so 7000 mb/s of sequential should be nice when I am moving Game files around. They are mostly sold out but right now the Kingston NV2 is $156.99 on Newegg.









						Corsair MP600 PRO XT Hydro X Edition M.2 2280 2TB PCI-Express 4.0 x4 NVMe 1.4 3D TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) CSSD-F2000GBMP600PHXTW - Newegg.com
					

Buy Corsair MP600 PRO XT Hydro X Edition M.2 2280 2TB PCI-Express 4.0 x4 NVMe 1.4 3D TLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) CSSD-F2000GBMP600PHXTW with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2022)

Klipsch speakers Picked them up about 3 months ago and yeah, they cost me the full $1799.00 for them but they are MORE than worth it.
Also got me a new Denon AVR. Paid full price but again worth every penny.
I got a new Ryzen 9 3900X on eBay for $220.00 Bucks though so that was cool.
Also, I just got a new CoolerMaster for my new Ryzen 9 3900X CPU. And for $79.00 Bucks it is AMAZING! 
​


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 16, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I think @GerKNG got 4.8 all-core on their copy.  So maybe.


yep. 4.8 Ghz all Core @ 1.32V Load Vcore (40-50mv above stock fit voltage)


----------



## freeagent (Nov 16, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> yep. 4.8 Ghz all Core @ 1.32V Load Vcore (40-50mv above stock fit voltage)


1.35 for 4700 for but it's not all load stable 

It doesn't bother me, it's fast enough


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 16, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I have been interested in what would happen if you put a Waterblock on your M2.  A few years ago I bought an Alphacool DIMM cooler but it was too long to fit and I did not feel like cutting it. I was browsing around Newegg the other day and came unto this. The main reason I got it is it was actually $50 less than the one without the block in black. I am going to put some quick connect tubes on it and have it run from the GPU to the rad. I don't expect to see a noticeable difference in performance but if you can why not do it?  As you can see it is Out of stock so I was not the only way swayed by the price. It was $329 at the time and this drive uses the Phison E18 so 7000 mb/s of sequential should be nice when I am moving Game files around. They are mostly sold out but right now the Kingston NV2 is $156.99 on Newegg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FWIW, I have heard that NAND likes running warm for longevity.


----------



## trickson (Nov 16, 2022)

freeagent said:


> 1.35 for 4700 for but it's not all load stable
> 
> It doesn't bother me, it's fast enough


Yeah that's what I thought too about my V6 but my V8 Hemi is so much faster and now I want the Demon! 
Faster is always ALWAYS BETTER!


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 16, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> FWIW, I have heard that NAND likes running warm for longevity.


I think it is the controller but we will find out. As my C drive it will be always working.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 16, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I think it is the controller but we will find out. As my C drive it will be always working.


NAND chips like it warm. the controller doesn't.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2022)

Opex said:


> Just finished upgrading my whole setup. You can see in my system spec my new build. Haven't fully tested it out but excited to see the performance jump from my previous 7yo rig...


It's not an x3D, so you must do the 2D walk of shame



I see a new storage drive coming up
This used to be used at LAN parties as a file host, but even so i'm not entirely sure that's accurate data




Lets hope it's got 5 hours of life left in it


----------



## freeagent (Nov 16, 2022)

trickson said:


> Faster is always ALWAYS BETTER!


Lol yes that is why I bought a 5900X, so I could have a CPU that boosts over 5GHz  And also why I bought an X3D, crazy little CPU for games


----------



## InVasMani (Nov 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> It's not an x3D, so you must do the 2D walk of shame
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drive it like you stole it!!


----------



## trickson (Nov 17, 2022)

InVasMani said:


> Drive it like you stole it!!


Like there is any other way to drive.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2022)

I think those stats glitched since I swapped two disks over, both seagate 3TB's on the same USB port
The bad sectors seems legit since the drives clicking, at least


I dont *want* to spend more money on drives, but i had to sell my old NAS since its performance was too poor (even on gigabit it reguarly tanked to ~30MB/s)


----------



## Morbius2021 (Nov 17, 2022)

My Latest Purchase-Build, 13900k, 4090, DDR5 6000Mhz, EVGA 360mm Cooler, 4090 Barely fit in the case..crazy



Forgot board, Asus Crosshair Z790E Extreme, Case is Phanteks Enthoo Pro Tempered Glass, Power Supply EVGA 1600 T2

That one will have to last a while


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2022)

I need a way to add USB 3.0 to my SFF box
I've seen awesome-ass tech online before but the product vanished

Theres products like this, but i need the connector facing rear-ward - theres no space for vertical plugs, and no spare SATA power.




A lot of these devices turn out to be USB 2.0 using 3.0 cables as extensions for mining cards, which wont work

This used to exist but can't be found now, with a single 10Gb/s type C port that would have been fantastic





Type
USB 3.1 MiniPCIe Module
Execution
1-port
Chipset
Asmedia ASM1142
If anyone can find them for sale that isn't 50+ euro from some random site with double that in shipping





Edit: Ugh i could run a riser cable out of the system and technically run one of the ugly things on top, but that does defeat half the joy of an SFF system. It's a third gen i5 but only USB 2.0 for some godawful reason.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 17, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Uhmmm.... "G-Sync Ultimate"... How well does that work with a "Sapphire 6700XT Nitro+"..


Okay now that I have it all setup correctly this is how it works






Store had a deal. Bought me a proper quality headlamp. Magnetic charger, 400 Lumen, 7 year warranty and a Red Light Mode if I feel like going all “Spec Ops”


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 17, 2022)

Morbius2021 said:


> My Latest Purchase-Build, 13900k, 4090, DDR5 6000Mhz, EVGA 360mm Cooler, 4090 Barely fit in the case..crazy
> Forgot board, Asus Crosshair Z790E Extreme, Case is Phanteks Enthoo Pro Tempered Glass, Power Supply EVGA 1600 T2
> That one will have to last a while


Congratz on the new PC man, use it safe and sound! I am tempted as Black Friday is coming to upgrade from my Kaby Lake to Alder Lake. I estimate selling my parts and buying the new, difference would be something like a 100 euro. i3-12100F looks mighty impressive (=i7-7700K or so), pair it with a dirty cheap Asrock B660M-HDV and 32Gigs of DDR4 RAM should definitely feel "snappier" than what I have now, for a marginal cost as I said.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Congratz on the new PC man, use it safe and sound! I am tempted as Black Friday is coming to upgrade from my Kaby Lake to Alder Lake. I estimate selling my parts and buying the new, difference would be something like a 100 euro. i3-12100F looks mighty impressive (=i7-7700K or so), pair it with a dirty cheap Asrock B660M-HDV and 32Gigs of DDR4 RAM should definitely feel "snappier" than what I have now, for a marginal cost as I said.


Personally I wouldn't buy a 8 thread quadcore anymore for gaming, I would highly recommend a step up to an i5 for that extra power.
Also I recommend buying a CPU with iGPU in case you don't have a spare GPU when you got issues....


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 17, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Congratz on the new PC man, use it safe and sound! I am tempted as Black Friday is coming to upgrade from my Kaby Lake to Alder Lake. I estimate selling my parts and buying the new, difference would be something like a 100 euro. i3-12100F looks mighty impressive (=i7-7700K or so), pair it with a dirty cheap Asrock B660M-HDV and 32Gigs of DDR4 RAM should definitely feel "snappier" than what I have now, for a marginal cost as I said.



I did the same in 2022 february, sold my old parts and switched to a 12100F build I have under my specs, had a GTX 1070 at the time and just recently upgraded to a 3060 Ti.

For my use case the 12100 is enough and will be for a while but I agree that if the budget allows it might worth to step up to a 12400 or so but it all depends on your use case tho.
Personally I only play games and mainly single player/maybe MMOs every now and then so in my case its more than enough for now.

If you don't plan on upgrading your GPU then its all good tho with the i 3 for casual gaming, also the 12100 beats a 7700K clocked at 5GHz + draws a lot less power. _'its on par or bettert than a 10400/11400 in most games'_


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 17, 2022)

Purchased with a view to December 13


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 17, 2022)

Mwahahahaha stole a 980 Pro 2Tb from dell at $179 with my credit  Always Need More Space!!!


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 17, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Mwahahahaha stole a 980 Pro 2Tb from dell at $179 with my credit  Always Need More Space!!!



e-shoplifting is not permissable and will not be tolerated. To make amends, i'll give you $150 for it lol


----------



## trickson (Nov 17, 2022)

I will tell you what I will NEVER buy again, That is ANYTHING SONY!
I was playing a game again 3 times this has happened when this stupid T.V. Updates WTF!????????? I am in the middle of a GAME WTF!!!!
Get that stupid Ficking android crap the some Vevo crap then my computer is frozen, and I am PISSED! I am looking at getting a new T.V. NOOW I am going to take this SONY 4K POS and RAM MY SLEDGHAMMER INTO THIS PIECE OF SHITZ!

NEVER BUY CHINA SONY CRAP! The CCP must be spying on me! I hope they see me sledgehammer this piece of crap!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2022)

trickson said:


> NEVER BUY CHINA SONY CRAP!


If you didn't know, almost everything is assembled in China...


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy a 8 thread quadcore anymore for gaming, I would highly recommend a step up to an i5 for that extra power.
> Also I recommend buying a CPU with iGPU in case you don't have a spare GPU when you got issues....


I mean, the 6700 in my spare parts rig handles 60Hz gaming just fine still

Would i build a new gaming system around that? Definitely not, but budget systems can still game on them just fine



trickson said:


> I will tell you what I will NEVER buy again, That is ANYTHING SONY!
> I was playing a game again 3 times this has happened when this stupid T.V. Updates WTF!????????? I am in the middle of a GAME WTF!!!!
> Get that stupid Ficking android crap the some Vevo crap then my computer is frozen, and I am PISSED! I am looking at getting a new T.V. NOOW I am going to take this SONY 4K POS and RAM MY SLEDGHAMMER INTO THIS PIECE OF SHITZ!
> 
> NEVER BUY CHINA SONY CRAP! The CCP must be spying on me! I hope they see me sledgehammer this piece of crap!


Uuuuuuuhhhh


Sony is japanese.


----------



## erocker (Nov 17, 2022)

trickson said:


> I will tell you what I will NEVER buy again, That is ANYTHING SONY!
> I was playing a game again 3 times this has happened when this stupid T.V. Updates WTF!????????? I am in the middle of a GAME WTF!!!!
> Get that stupid Ficking android crap the some Vevo crap then my computer is frozen, and I am PISSED! I am looking at getting a new T.V. NOOW I am going to take this SONY 4K POS and RAM MY SLEDGHAMMER INTO THIS PIECE OF SHITZ!
> 
> NEVER BUY CHINA SONY CRAP! The CCP must be spying on me! I hope they see me sledgehammer this piece of crap!


Almost all TV's are like this now. Samsung is complete hell, don't even bother looking there.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2022)

I've got 3 android TV's here, one of which is sony
None auto update, the most they do is put a notification on the homescreen


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I mean, the 6700 in my spare parts rig handles 60Hz gaming just fine still
> 
> Would i build a new gaming system around that? Definitely not, but budget systems can still game on them just fine



Ok but I'd take the i5 so you won't have to upgrade that anytime soon in case you get a more powerful GPU...


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 17, 2022)

erocker said:


> Almost all TV's are like this now. Samsung is complete hell, don't even bother looking there.



When I get my new TV (whatever it may be), it's not even getting hooked up to a network.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 17, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> When I get my new TV (whatever it may be), it's not even getting hooked up to a network.



This.  A dumb (or internet disconnected) TV and the streaming device of your choice is a much better way to go versus a 'Smart' TV.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 17, 2022)

trickson said:


> I will tell you what I will NEVER buy again, That is ANYTHING SONY!



My issue was with Samsung TV's. 
Latest one we had and got rid of, was a 60" curved TV. It would just switch channels on it's own. 

Be right in the middle of watching a series or movie and it would shut the streaming service down and go to something else totally! I've never seen any smart TV do that before!

So, we got rid of it and went back to our old Walmart Onn 50" that we've had for almost 3 years. It's be flawless for us. 

Heck, Walmart has the 40" version right now on sale for $98!!! Probably going to pick one of them up for the travel trailer bedroom.


----------



## trickson (Nov 18, 2022)

erocker said:


> Almost all TV's are like this now. Samsung is complete hell, don't even bother looking there.


I know right! I am so mad sorry for my rant but I was gaming 3 times now and this has happened in the midst of a game and that just messes the computer up no question at all. 
My game doesn't save at all I am looking at a blue screen of death and just absolutely on my last nerve about to smash tv like HULK! 
I just want a 4K 65" that won't crash my computer because it rebooted in the middle of work.


----------



## BlackSun59 (Nov 18, 2022)

A Kingston DC500M 480GB data center SSD has replaced my WD 1TB Gold HDD C:\ drive.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 18, 2022)

I like my LG tvs, they have been good to me. Better than Sharp and Hisense. They seriously have a built in self destruct feature lol  
When was the last time you guys used this stuff?






I haven’t used it since it was the original Ceramique 

Its not that bad, pretty decent actually.. I am using a little PA120 with a single NF-F12 in the center


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 18, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Purchased with a view to December 13
> 
> View attachment 270341


I have the 850, Excellent PSU. I do kinda not like the flat cables for certain areas tho, super "me thing" no knocking it I have been using Seasonics for over a decade.


----------



## sepheronx (Nov 18, 2022)

trickson said:


> I know right! I am so mad sorry for my rant but I was gaming 3 times now and this has happened in the midst of a game and that just messes the computer up no question at all.
> My game doesn't save at all I am looking at a blue screen of death and just absolutely on my last nerve about to smash tv like HULK!
> I just want a 4K 65" that won't crash my computer because it rebooted in the middle of work.


As someone else said, don't connect the TV to a network.

I had an RCA my dad purchased back in 1982 that lasted till 2007 when they moved and sold it for like $10.  Fricking TVs never needed updates. They worked. And I could easily cook my Mac + cheese when I would sit and watch Robotech.  Never shut off on me during game play of Mario Bros 3 either.

Maybe it's time to upgrade to an RCA Vacuum tube TV?


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> When was the last time you guys used this stuff?
> I haven’t used it since it was the original Ceramique
> 
> Its not that bad, pretty decent actually.. I am using a little PA120 with a single NF-F12 in the center


Ohhh man trip down memory lane....had one of those or two. Safest out there for chobo's. You can smear the whole board and you'll be fine from short circuit.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 18, 2022)

The Last of Us Part 2 disc copy on PS4 (with free PS5 patch) for less than $10.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I like my LG tvs, they have been good to me. Better than Sharp and Hisense. They seriously have a built in self destruct feature lol
> When was the last time you guys used this stuff?
> 
> View attachment 270457
> ...


From “the vault” it’s so old the label faded but the AS5 is even older…


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 18, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> I have the 850, Excellent PSU. I do kinda not like the flat cables for certain areas tho, super "me thing" no knocking it I have been using Seasonics for over a decade.


I may end up getting a reference 7900XTX and figured with my current PSU it might be pushing it. My main rig pulls 150w in R23, and the Seasonic GX-650 should easily allow the maximum 375w for the GPU (2x 8-pin + PCIe slot). But if the card is not well behaved and will spike well above its TBP limit, the system could go over 600w when fully loaded. Oh, and the 850w Prime was 33% more expensive than the one I got 

Besides, I like the sound of "Titanium"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2022)

freeagent said:


> When was the last time you guys used this stuff?
> 
> View attachment 270457
> 
> ...


It was good BITD. I'd love to get some and do some comparisons.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 18, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> I may end up getting a reference 7900XTX and figured with my current PSU it might be pushing it. My main rig pulls 150w in R23, and the Seasonic GX-650 should easily allow the maximum 375w for the GPU (2x 8-pin + PCIe slot). But if the card is not well behaved and will spike well above its TBP limit, the system could go over 600w when fully loaded. Oh, and the 850w Prime was 33% more expensive than the one I got
> 
> Besides, I like the sound of "Titanium"


Hah yeah I actually came “down” from a Seasonic X-1050 so I mean I’m still “better more than less“ but trying to be more “reasonable“  My wall monitor says I’m pulling like 460W total
Also that song is in my regular playlist 



80-watt Hamster said:


> When I get my new TV (whatever it may be), it's not even getting hooked up to a network.


I couldn't not be hooked up because I run 95% of the Streaming services on it. I have to use Wifi because of my layout I just wish it would hook to my Mesh at 5ghz consistently rather than 2.4 but this apartment is like a Faraday Cage for some reason that said zero issues streaming 4K content


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 18, 2022)

Oh totally slipped my mind yesterday, maybe because i spent 1.5h carefully fitting the 12VHPWR and praying everything fits the case (there's like a 5mm gap to the Kraken waterblock and the Lian Li riser is all squished against the mobo and backplate because it's a bit too long for the GPU being so close or well, fat )  












I think i had a Gainward something in 2002, it was a FX5900 model with a blue LED fan.

Very impressed even though this is actually a Palit and a low tier PCB, but still very quiet and very good temps (core below 65°C on stock fan curve and settings, 58-60°C with an undervolt to 0.95v and same 2700mhz core as stock, around 80W drop in power draw). 3Ghz boost is no problem at 1.05v (in 3Dmark) and memory OC seems to be average +1400 to 1500, still need do to some testing. Don't care that it's not the GS model with 600W and 4 cables


----------



## Mussels (Nov 19, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> My issue was with Samsung TV's.
> Latest one we had and got rid of, was a 60" curved TV. It would just switch channels on it's own.
> 
> Be right in the middle of watching a series or movie and it would shut the streaming service down and go to something else totally! I've never seen any smart TV do that before!
> ...


Someone on your local network was controlling it. If you leave it on default, every android device on your wifi can control streaming devices

The amount of times i've seen family members trolling the less tech literate older family for a laugh only to see them absolutely melt down and throw out the hardware or disconnect it from the internet entirely


----------



## Veseleil (Nov 19, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> Oh totally slipped my mind yesterday, maybe because i spent 1.5h carefully fitting the 12VHPWR and praying everything fits the case (there's like a 5mm gap to the Kraken waterblock and the Lian Li riser is all squished against the mobo and backplate because it's a bit too long for the GPU being so close or well, fat )
> 
> View attachment 270575View attachment 270576
> View attachment 270577View attachment 270578
> ...


With all due respect, Palit/Gainward always made high quality products, and there's nothing "low tier" about it. Enjoy.


----------



## Magic Cube (Nov 19, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> With all due respect, Palit/Gainward always made high quality products, and there's nothing "low tier" about it. Enjoy.


Not latest tech but:

Not always but last 10-15 years Palit/Gainward has done good stuff maybe. 

Story from years ago. If you have ever owned Gainward Geforce 6800LE AGP, I would say it was disaster. These cards had so called black screen problem. Screen just would turn black when running 3D applications. I had two cards from Gainward. If somebody remembers Geforce 6800LE AGP-versions these where unlockable in Rivatuner. 

First card didn't have anything to unlock and just crashing when more shaders/pixel pipelines where enabled and I did RMA it as screen turned black in most of 3D applications even as a stock. But second card was _almost_ at the 6800 Ultra levels, overclocked nicely and pixel and shaders where unlockable to 16/5. 16/6 did work but clocks did result errors on screen. But card had also same black screen problem. 

How did I get it running: Someone found there was two certain voltage testing holes on pcb, this is where you soldered capacitor between these holes and card overclocked nicely, fixed black sreen and if you had good capacitor installed->better the overclocking result.

Too bad I did sell this card years ago. I once was third in 3Dmark results in 6800LE category, until PCI-e and SLI results where listed in same category. I just miss this kind of tweaking.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Someone on your local network was controlling it. If you leave it on default, every android device on your wifi can control streaming devices
> 
> The amount of times i've seen family members trolling the less tech literate older family for a laugh only to see them absolutely melt down and throw out the hardware or disconnect it from the internet entirely



LOL, it was always just the wife and I. Kids are all grown up and out of the house. 

And, I monitor my network and don't have an outside source controlling the network.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> LOL, it was always just the wife and I. Kids are all grown up and out of the house.
> 
> And, I monitor my network and don't have an outside source controlling the network.


Doesn't mean a thing, when every smartphone and PC can control it.

It's entirely possible you or the wife are watching random videos and a chromecast button and off she goes.


Hell even attached HDMI devices can remote control the TV these days, and if your older TV didnt have HDMI-CEC or it was disabled that'd explain it
My sons switch can change HDMI channels and even colour profiles on the TV, so can my early-gen BD player


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 20, 2022)

Bought a HTC VIVE
quite honestly best piece of tech Ive ever bought
Ill attach some photos later


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 21, 2022)

Free 4K 55" Samsung UN55KU6300F


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 21, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> Free 4K 55" Samsung UN55KU6300F



Free???? 

There most be a story here.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 21, 2022)

TI-89 Titanium calculator, great condition but sold for parts for basically the cost of postage. Arrived totally dead although as I suspected the PCB battery contact pads had corroded and weren't making contact anymore. It's a stupid design and the main cause of failure for these calculators.

My solution is to spread solder onto the pads so that they provide a reliable electrical contact. Works great.










 <--- Pads fixed with solder


Internals below for those interested. The biggest chip is actually not the processor, it's an ASIC with all the I/O controllers and glue logic. The actual Motorola 68000 processor is the smaller chip closer to the battery pack with the Freescale logo on it. And there's the Sharp 4MB flash memory off to the side.


----------



## Arco (Nov 21, 2022)

@PooPipeBoy Overclock it!


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 21, 2022)

Bought a 2TB NVMe M.2 SSD to go into my main rig, I know it's not exactly the best, but it suits my need, that is, to store my games:




It's gonna replace my 2TB Samsung SATA SSD, which will go into building the 3900X which I now have lying around. I have a spare PSU, HDDs, SSDs, in fact, everything I need to build a new 2nd gaming system (my 6900XT would most likely go into this rig), only thing I need to buy is a mobo for the 3900X.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Nov 21, 2022)

Last week got a bit spendy.

Gigabyte RTX4080 Aero OC & Asus Loki 1kW ATX3.0 SFX-L PSU. (No flamey adaptor cable needed!)
Both fit nicely into my O11D Mini






Don't worry about the AIO "screen" being obscured. It's just a backlit piece of plastic, not an actual screen.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 21, 2022)

Not sure why its taken so long to grab something like this to make life a little easier! Just needed something to fire up plex on the tele (+ a couple of useful android apps)... bored of saving stuff to USB or hooking up the laptop or even smart screening from a phone (which sometimes fails) to get our weekly dose of videos/etc. I had plex running on a minix U1 box some time ago which i believe the plex app was pulled or the device no longer supported it... worked on and off anyway and poorly optimised for that sort of hardware/software. Haven't set it up yet... hope ROKU does it seamlessly better!!


----------



## nomdeplume (Nov 21, 2022)

puma99dk| said:


> Free????
> 
> There most be a story here.



I needed a screen of some sort and one came up at a very livable price while I was endlessly procrastinating.  

One quirk, only way to turn it off is depowering or leaving it on with no active input until internal programming shuts it off.  Just using a separate power strip that can be easily flipped off until I have time to examine what the issue is.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm buying rubber fan gaskets for some fans

I found this product "M3 magnetic screw set"




And this review




Who wants to try it?!?


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 22, 2022)

Picked up 14TB External drive for backups $199.99
WD easystore 14TB External USB 3.0 Hard Drive Black WDBAMA0140HBK-NESN - Best Buy

Thought about shucking it, but its fine in the USB enclosure now since it just does nightly rsync's to it off my server.

Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
/dev/sdc1        13T  6.6T  5.5T  55% /backup


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 22, 2022)

One would have to admit that at one time Texas Instruments was a pretty strong company . Those pocket brains like that were pretty stout.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 22, 2022)

FFS, the new heatsink still isn't here. UPS and/or the USPS, possibly got hacked. 

It took unbelievably long at reportedly still being in Springfield, Massachusetts, then reportedly is in White River Junction, Vermont, north of me! For all I know, my sister (even though I'm 42, lol) is going to do a charge-back, any day now! It should have been here last week! This has been so bad that I wondered if there was a motor vehicle accident!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2022)

Okay seriously, fan gaskets are discontinued - what the eff do we use instead?


----------



## maxfly (Nov 22, 2022)

Noctua just released their fan gaskets...no idea what product number they are.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 22, 2022)

At the beginning of the month, I picked up a PineTime smartwatch for around $40 shipped.

For the last few weeks, I've been using my $70 Pixel 3 as my main phone and the PineTime as my main smartwatch...









...and I really like it! I've been surprised by the build quality and especially the usability since it seemed like just a toy for programmers.

Because it's a Pine64 product, they list out the specs. It has a Nordic Semiconductor nRF52832, which is a 64MHz 32-bit ARM Cortex-M4 CPU, 64KB of RAM, 4MB of onboard storage, and a 33mm 240x240 IPS capacitive touchscreen. The body is made of aluminum, and I can't tell if the display is plastic or glass. Despite those specs, the OS runs very smoothly.

It runs InfiniTime by default, which is open-source. It came with 1.6.0 installed on it, and I updated it to 1.11.0, which you literally just download from Github and flash it using the GadgetBridge app (which is also open-source). There are even other OSes that you can run on it.

It has some basic features that my other smartwatch, a Fitbit Versa 2, doesn't have. For example, this $40 watch can control media apps on my phone. The $130 Versa can only control music stored on the watch itself. And, of course, it does the other basic smartwatch stuff like displaying notifications and keeping track of steps and distance walked.

While I might not keep using the Pixel 3 as my main phone for too much longer, I might keep using the PineTime as my main watch. I like it more than my Fitbit Versa.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2022)

maxfly said:


> Noctua just released their fan gaskets...no idea what product number they are.


they specifically say they wont fit on non-noctua fans, i'd happily cut bits off to make em generic


These fans are gorgeous, but don't seal great



Sides: pretty typical.

The ends however, need *something*I'll just use gaffer tape if it comes down to it, as the colour matches.
(Gaffer tape is great for this sort of job as its cloth based and not vinyl/plastic - so its heat resistant, doesnt stretch and the adhesive doesnt leave residue behind)



A gasket would be ideal for noise reduction too, but isn't neccesary

I uhh... have some loot. A build log is coming soon, with lots of close up pics.

I'm gunna do a TPU style "watercooling for beginners" guide based on Alphacools Core Storm 360mm ST30 water cooling Set (With a few optional extras like the helix res and the second rad)





Edit: lol crystaldisk snuck into that screenshot of a photo that's hilarious

Theres a few things alphacool did really really right with this stuff. A smaller, safer ARGB connector - but a standard one (3 pin JST) and included adaptors to the regular ARGB connector. Daisy chain ARGB headers on all the fans. 5 fittings on each res (so you have drain and fill ports no matter the orientation, it's awesome)
Comes with a single quick disconnect (I'm unsure why ONE and not two, but I got an extra)
Oh and to mock EK with a far cheaper option, the fittings come with coloured O-rings!







AND A SIPPY CUT WITH EXTRA LONG STRAW OPTION


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Okay seriously, fan gaskets are discontinued - what the eff do we use instead?





maxfly said:


> Noctua just released their fan gaskets...no idea what product number they are.



maybe kinda this.

*NA-SAV2 (noctua.at)*

*'gasket' (noctua.at)*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> maybe kinda this.
> 
> *NA-SAV2 (noctua.at)*


those are anti vibration screws but they dont solve the issue of air gaps reducing effective pressure through the radiator - see the above post (lotta images, and i edited a second batch in)


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> those are anti vibration screws but they dont solve the issue of air gaps reducing effective pressure through the radiator - see the above post (lotta images, and i edited a second batch in)


youre right sorry.

maybe u ve got a mate with a 3D printer? for the gasket.


----------



## maxfly (Nov 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> those are anti vibration screws but they dont solve the issue of air gaps reducing effective pressure through the radiator - see the above post (lotta images, and i edited a second batch in)


They were just in the news recently...








						Noctua Introduces NA-IS1 Inlet Spacers for Suction Applications and NA-SAVG2 Gasket Set
					

Noctua today introduced its new NA-IS1 intake side spacer frames for suction or "pull" type applications where fans draw air through obstacles such as grills, perforated plates, mesh panels, filters or radiators. By offsetting the fan from the obstacle, the NA-IS1 can significantly reduce influx...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2022)

maxfly said:


> They were just in the news recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ye my 2nd link found it as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I'm buying rubber fan gaskets for some fans
> 
> I found this product "M3 magnetic screw set"
> View attachment 271176View attachment 271177And this review
> ...


I've seen something similar. The reviewer is right, they're not bad.


----------



## WonkoTheSaneUK (Nov 22, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> Not sure why its taken so long to grab something like this to make life a little easier! Just needed something to fire up plex on the tele (+ a couple of useful android apps)... bored of saving stuff to USB or hooking up the laptop or even smart screening from a phone (which sometimes fails) to get our weekly dose of videos/etc. I had plex running on a minix U1 box some time ago which i believe the plex app was pulled or the device no longer supported it... worked on and off anyway and poorly optimised for that sort of hardware/software. Haven't set it up yet... hope ROKU does it seamlessly better!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 271156


Bonus item - You can now watch the Weird Al Yankovic "biopic" for free. I really do recommend it!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The reviewer is right, they're not bad.


magnets. Hard drive.


The noctua gaskets are only for noctua fans - you'd have to hack at them to make them fit regular fans.
At the very least you're cutting off those pegs, and they may not work for a rounded fan design anyway i guess





I just had fan comparing ML120s, masterfan 120s and alphacool rise 120's to see how they look in push/pull situations - sadly the alphacool fans really weren't made for it with 80% of the RGB being blocked and with far too thin anti vibration pads for some reason.


Trying to see if i can fit all 9 fans in my build as i'm adding all that new goodness

No ARGB ring, pads are too thin to reach anything - seriously look at the height difference with the fans flipped over






They look awesome from the front and the ring is visible from the side, but when used as pulls they're a noise risk and you basically get to see just the thin ring





The coolermaster fans have four rings (four angles to the same LED's, technically) - two on the sides, front and back



And y'know, vibration pads.

I've got
3x ML120
3x masterfan 120
3x AC rise 120

360x45mm front intake
360x30mm top exhaust
I need two sets of push and one pull, the pull needs to not look like ass and the push wont be visible from outside the PC

I suppose the ML120's would be the best performing front push based on googling, with the  MF120's pulling to get their side and rear rings visible with the AC rise's as top exhaust


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2022)

Mussels said:


> magnets. Hard drive.


As long as they're not next to each other, you're fine. HDD's themselves have VERY strong magnets in them which drive head movement. Fans themselves have magnets in them as do any electrically driven motor. 

Data safely in a magnet data storage device(and it's media) is not about the presence of external magnetic fields, but about the configuration and attenuation of those fields. This is why drive makers use metal as a chassis material for HDD's instead of plastics or other composite materials, to shield the media inside. SSD's? Many are made of plastic and that's ok because they are not susceptible to data destruction due to arrant magnetic field exposure. 

So magnets like that are not something to be worried about from a technological point of view.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> As long as they're not next to each other, you're fine.


Would you stick something to a hard drive with a magnet?

Even if safe, it would feel very wrong...


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Would you stick something to a hard drive with a magnet?
> 
> Even if safe, it would feel very wrong...


Yeah, that sounds wrong to me as well, magnets and HDDs in close proximity sounds like a bad idea.....now, IF they were SSDs and magnets, I'd feel a bit better.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Nov 22, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Yeah, that sounds wrong to me as well, magnets and HDDs in close proximity sounds like a bad idea.....now, IF they were SSDs and magnets, I'd feel a bit better.



In the past, hard drives were used where proximity to a magnet led to destruction. This is no longer the case today (in most cases). Today, flash and SSD drives are used that are not destroyed by magnets.

Even an extra strong neodymium magnet does not damage the SSD.







Count von Schwalbe said:


> Would you stick something to a hard drive with a magnet?
> 
> Even if safe, it would feel very wrong...


----------



## Magic Cube (Nov 22, 2022)

I had these magnetic fan fasteners years ago. I did really like them. Magnets in these were really strong. You could install fan to anywhere in case with these. Didn't have any problems with hard drives. But there was always some distance between these and the drives. Couple years ago I was looking for if someone made/sell these. Results where no, not even in china.

Also there was similar product from Prolimatech and magnets in these where really weak. Installing fan in the front of case->fan would slowly drop to bottom of the case.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Would you stick something to a hard drive with a magnet?


Not directly on it. To the case? Would have no concerns.


Count von Schwalbe said:


> Even if safe, it would feel very wrong...


Can't argue with that. Granted, I'm not telling anyone to stick magnets directly to their HDD's, but on the case, it's not a problem.


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 22, 2022)

And that's the upgrades done for some years  (unless the 7900XTX turns out to be an upgrade )


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 22, 2022)

oh, yeah that one is awesome...

received it today .... hilariously, the night before was : snow ... ~20cm of it, but the road are clean   center drive are practical, unlike rear drive you can still pedals unhindered when the battery is dead or on flat ground to spare the battery.

quick order of accessories in the process

(the mudguard can be used front or rear thus 2 ordered, much needed ... wet face and butt is not nice  )

i checked the Yamaha 500Wh battery replacement in, waaaaaaaaaaaay further, advance, it's priced ~880chf weeew ... well so 2019chf for the bike and motor and 880 for the "consummable", could be worse also some user reported around 10'000km range before swapping battery that would make the cost 8-9cts per km 

42V 4A charger is fast enough, also

for that price it was either that or a 4090 custom ... well 0% interest is not a thing for Graphic card ...


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 22, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> oh, yeah that one is awesome...
> View attachment 271242
> received it today .... hilariously, the night before was : snow ... ~20cm of it, but the road are clean   center drive are practical, unlike rear drive you can still pedals unhindered when the battery is dead or on flat ground to spare the battery.
> 
> ...



Nice bike   
Yeah mudguards and a good lock absolutely needed!!


----------



## Arco (Nov 22, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> And that's the upgrades done for some years  (unless the 7900XTX turns out to be an upgrade )
> 
> View attachment 271238


When I got my box I was like what the heck? This is tiny. Putting a 700 Buck CPU that is that small into a motherboard for the first time was pretty hairy.


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 22, 2022)

Arco said:


> When I got my box I was like what the heck? This is tiny. Putting a 700 Buck CPU that is that small into a motherboard for the first time was pretty hairy.



Not sure why the Ryzen 9 boxes are 3 times thicker than Ryzen 5 and 7, maybe to make them feel premium with the magnetic lid.

Had a couple of random restarts probably win 11 version of BSODs, hope i didn't bend some pins by overtightening the AIO mount screws as i couldn't reach the bottom ones with my fingers. Was quite a hassle because i didn't want to remove the GPU from the vertical mount (unplug the 12vhpwr), only left it on 1 screw to push it down and make room. 

Temps look good more or less the same as with the 7600X apart from easily hitting 95°C, might be some RAM settings but i think they're the same as i ran a before with the 7600X. Or maybe it doesn't like the +150mhz PBO overrride even though it seems capped at 5.7 and nothing more no matter the override


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 22, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> Had a couple of random restarts probably win 11 version of BSODs
> 
> Temps look good more or less the same as with the 7600X apart from easily hitting 95°C, might be some RAM settings but i think they're the same as i ran a before with the 7600X. Or maybe it doesn't like the +150mhz PBO overrride even though it seems capped at 5.7 and nothing more no matter the override


Looks like unstable (cores) most likely. They seem more likely to error out at high temps, especially with custom clocking, possibly temps as low as 70 C causing errors.
Most likely the custom clocks.


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 22, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Looks like unstable (cores) most likely.



I've reduced the override from +150 to +100 and it hasn't crashed yet at CO -10, so looks like that was the problem.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 22, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> I've reduced the override from +150 to +100 and it hasn't crashed yet at CO -10, so looks like that was the problem.


The error is probably in the event log.


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 22, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> The error is probably in the event log.



This seems to be the crashes

The SSGDIO service failed to start due to the following error:
A certificate was explicitly revoked by its issuer.
Event ID 7000

I log on with the PIN and i had to change it after fitting the new CPU as some security settings changed  Not sure if it's the overclock or win11 going crazy with some weird security features.

Seems to be a logon service error, weird.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 22, 2022)

Well when I was installing my new NVME drive. Like a dufus I allowed a drop of coolant to escape my quick connect. I guess it dropped on my RAM because I no longer can get 3600 but only 2400. I have had these in my save for later card on Newegg for months. I paid just under $300 for these but they will be the last set of DDR4 RAM that I will buy.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 22, 2022)

igralec84 said:


> This seems to be the crashes
> 
> The SSGDIO service failed to start due to the following error:
> A certificate was explicitly revoked by its issuer.
> ...


Need to look for WHEA errors or "bugcheck" entries. The error message you showed, is more likely a Windows bug, possibly caused by a recent patch-Tuesday. (the second-Tuesday of the month)


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 22, 2022)

If you use fTPM, swapping your CPU removes all of the security data stored there, IIRC. W11 seems to like to use a TPM more than previous editions of Windows.


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 22, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> If you use fTPM, swapping your CPU removes all of the security data stored there, IIRC. W11 seems to like to use a TPM more than previous editions of Windows.



I think it must be that as there are no WHEA errors in the system event logs. Pretty sure fTPM is set in BIOS, didn't change anything there, only memory timings and voltages, case fan curves and PBO.

Will try boost override +200 to see if it crashes again but otherwise whatever it was, it's now fixed


----------



## Mussels (Nov 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> As long as they're not next to each other, you're fine. HDD's themselves have VERY strong magnets in them which drive head movement. Fans themselves have magnets in them as do any electrically driven motor.
> 
> Data safely in a magnet data storage device(and it's media) is not about the presence of external magnetic fields, but about the configuration and attenuation of those fields. This is why drive makers use metal as a chassis material for HDD's instead of plastics or other composite materials, to shield the media inside. SSD's? Many are made of plastic and that's ok because they are not susceptible to data destruction due to arrant magnetic field exposure.
> 
> So magnets like that are not something to be worried about from a technological point of view.


Gunna say go try that yourself, as i've lost terabytes of data do someone with a f*cking phones magnetic case being sat on top of it

AMD released new chipset drivers today with mentions of a BSOD fix in W11 and the new CPU's
+200 vs +0 obviously requires different voltage offsets, especially at lower clocks/idle


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 23, 2022)

Picked up a Miniware ES15 for assembling 3D prints that require metal hardware and the usual tech repairs like laptops with dozens of screws. Works really well, very happy with it so far.


----------



## bobbybluz (Nov 23, 2022)

I really need to stay away from Ebay after my prescribed pain meds kick in. I bought what looks to be an excellent ASRock X99 Extreme6/3.1 complete with everything it originally shipped with for $210 including free shipping this afternoon after some negotiating with the seller. I have 4 spare 2011-3 CPU's on hand (6950X, 5960X, E5 2678 V3 and E5 2683 V3) and the 6950X is the most likely candidate.

I've actually been looking for one of those mobos at a sane price for a couple of years now. This is the first one I've came across at a decent price that's complete and allegedly fully functional. My 9 year old ASRock Z87 Extreme6/4790K has been running almost 24/7 since I first built it and it's time to finally retire it. With the X99 Extreme6/3.1 I get USB C, NVMe storage,. much faster quad channel memory and a choice of much better CPU's. I lose nothing since all of the previous connections are the same. I've been procrastinating other CPU/mobo combinations for quite a while and this is the only exact drop-in upgrade replacement I've came up with.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Well when I was installing my new NVME drive. Like a dufus I allowed a drop of coolant to escape my quick connect. I guess it dropped on my RAM because I no longer can get 3600 but only 2400. I have had these in my save for later card on Newegg for months. I paid just under $300 for these but they will be the last set of DDR4 RAM that I will buy.


Have you tried a soft toothbrush, 90%+ IPA and an air blower of some kind to clean it all out? As long as the liquid hasn't been there long, you should be able to clean that up quickly and with no lasting effects.



Mussels said:


> Gunna say go try that yourself, as i've lost terabytes of data do someone with a f*cking phones magnetic case being sat on top of it


I have, never had any ill effects. Not saying it can't happen though, just that it's unlikely if you keep them away from the drives. I feel for you on the data loss though. That really sucks. Been there, which is why I'm so ardent about doing backups.


----------



## igralec84 (Nov 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> AMD released new chipset drivers today with mentions of a BSOD fix in W11 and the new CPU's
> +200 vs +0 obviously requires different voltage offsets, especially at lower clocks/idle



Installed them right after changing the CPU, will experiment a bit today with the CO curve (currently -10 and +100 offet, the top examples seem to do -25 and +200 offset when just sticking to the PBO) and see if i get any more crashes or it might have been a TPM issue. 

Worked for 5 hours of benchmarking, memtesting, gaming and desktop use yesterday since the last crash, so seems to be fine now with the current settings. 
Still "need" to beat the Speed Way and Port Royale scores from the 7600X


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 23, 2022)

Okay I won’t be able to install it because it’s waiting in the UK for my Xmas holiday. But I was after a 6800XT but this was $50 more than my budget. I can’t wait until I get home on Jan 10th
Never in my wildest dreams did I think I’d ever own a flagship again…


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 23, 2022)

For my christmas lights and my wireless gamepad.....


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 24, 2022)

Needed a wireless keyboard.... This ones nice enough.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you tried a soft toothbrush, 90%+ IPA and an air blower of some kind to clean it all out? As long as the liquid hasn't been there long, you should be able to clean that up quickly and with no lasting effects.
> 
> 
> I have, never had any ill effects. Not saying it can't happen though, just that it's unlikely if you keep them away from the drives. I feel for you on the data loss though. That really sucks. Been there, which is why I'm so ardent about doing backups.


My backup drive is what was erased, as i was restoring from them. Now ex-wife sat her phone on top of the PC, which erased the HDD In the dock on the top caddy as i was restoring lost photos of our sons birth (well, of him after - not the actual process)
Fantastic design feature for the PC case, but nothing beats stupidity


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 24, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My backup drive is what was erased, as i was restoring from them. Now ex-wife sat her phone on top of the PC, which erased the HDD In the dock on the top caddy as i was restoring lost photos of our sons birth (well, of him after - not the actual process)
> Fantastic design feature for the PC case, but nothing beats stupidity
> View attachment 271472


That's a cool case feature...  and equally sad story.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 24, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My backup drive is what was erased, as i was restoring from them. Now ex-wife sat her phone on top of the PC, which erased the HDD In the dock on the top caddy as i was restoring lost photos of our sons birth (well, of him after - not the actual process)
> 
> View attachment 271472


Oh wow. I see! That's unpleasant!


Mussels said:


> Fantastic design feature for the PC case, but nothing beats stupidity


I wouldn't go so far as to call it stupidity. Simple innocent mistake. I empathize with the headache and trouble it likely caused.


----------



## phill (Nov 24, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My backup drive is what was erased, as i was restoring from them. Now ex-wife sat her phone on top of the PC, which erased the HDD In the dock on the top caddy as i was restoring lost photos of our sons birth (well, of him after - not the actual process)
> Fantastic design feature for the PC case, but nothing beats stupidity
> View attachment 271472


Would there be any way to recover the data at all or is the drive completely worthless/dead type situation Mussles??   I'm really sorry to hear you've lost the data


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Nov 24, 2022)

Mussels said:


> My backup drive is what was erased, as i was restoring from them. Now ex-wife sat her phone on top of the PC, which erased the HDD In the dock on the top caddy as i was restoring lost photos of our sons birth (well, of him after - not the actual process)
> Fantastic design feature for the PC case, but nothing beats stupidity
> View attachment 271472


I have a couple of those cases left , but I never used that dock , don't know why.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 24, 2022)

Just bought one of these guys


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Just bought one of these guys
> 
> View attachment 271518



For only $35? 

Ive been after this cooler since launch... nothing available in the UK and I was willing to fork out as much as £65 ($80 i think) for the clean aesthetics (+performance)


----------



## maxfly (Nov 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Just bought one of these guys
> 
> View attachment 271518


Wooow, Nice catch! That's pa120 territory. If only I could fit one in my backup rig


----------



## freeagent (Nov 24, 2022)

I know right?! They are listed at 135 up here.. I can’t remember what I actually paid for original FC140 at launch, probably like 150cad.. at least.. since it came from China.

This time I will be more careful with my apparent super strength 

Edit:

I was going to pull the crossbar off of PA120 to try on my FC140, but nah. It is too nice of a little cooler to start hacking up


----------



## maxfly (Nov 24, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I know right?! They are listed at 135 up here.. I can’t remember what I actually paid for original FC140 at launch, probably like 150cad.. at least.. since it came from China.
> 
> This time I will be more careful with my apparent super strength
> 
> ...


The white and black versions of anything Thermalright are always expensive as hell on Amazon. Thanks for letting us know where to get that gud price 

Good choice btw.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 24, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Okay I won’t be able to install it because it’s waiting in the UK for my Xmas holiday. But I was after a 6800XT but this was $50 more than my budget. I can’t wait until I get home on Jan 10th
> Never in my wildest dreams did I think I’d ever own a flagship again…
> View attachment 271405


nice! i love the Red Devil from Powercolor, very good cards for the money (if at msrp ofc, or mmhhh i'd say up to 100$ more still worth it! ) 6950 XT, almost jealous ... oh well my 6700 XT is still awesome even now 

also

Much wow, such light, so bright, wow tech light! (well it's USB .... i like it!)


also my B&B (Butt'n Bike) are safe now!


(yeah i do put a lock on my front wheel ... i had a bad experience with [censoring] [heavier censoring] [ you don't want to know the words i am still censoring] stealing my front wheel when i was at school some 25yrs ago ...  )


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 25, 2022)

Well it's Black Friday. I have a request for a Gaming PC. They don't want AM5 or Intel. I was just browsing around Newegg and snagged this for $219 CAD. This is the most extreme B550 board that is truly like the B450 E. Even comes with an Expansion card for some RAID 0 loving. It is basically $200 off.











						ASUS ROG Strix B550-XE Gaming WiFi AMD AM4 (Zen 3/3rd Gen Ryzen) ATX Gaming Motherboard (PCIe 4.0, WiFi 6, 2.5Gb LAN, 16 (90A) Power Stages, Bundled ASUS Hyper M.2 x16 Gen 4 Card, Addressable Gen 2 RG - Newegg.com
					

Buy ASUS ROG Strix B550-XE Gaming WiFi AMD AM4 (Zen 3/3rd Gen Ryzen) ATX Gaming Motherboard (PCIe 4.0, WiFi 6, 2.5Gb LAN, 16 (90A) Power Stages, Bundled ASUS Hyper M.2 x16 Gen 4 Card, Addressable Gen 2 RGB and AURA Sync) with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 25, 2022)

The monitor my boss bought didn't had height adjustment, in 2022! Seriously wtf Philips. 
So I ordered the Arctic X1-3D monitor arm.


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2022)

Mussels said:


> our sons birth (well, of him after - not the actual process)



Well this is wildly off topic, but there were a bunch of friends over at some others friends place after their daughter was born. After dinner and the gawking at the baby we just sat around talking, and the new mother asks "So, would you like to see the video?" and I said "ABSOLUTELY NOT" but everyone else said "Oh yes that would be lovely" and so we did watch it. It wasn't exactly shot from front row so to speak, but still one of the more surreal moments in my life.


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 25, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> also
> 
> Much wow, such light, so bright, wow tech light! (well it's USB .... i like it!)


Isn't the longevity a problem with these lithium-based stop lights? I mean, how many years it will last before the battery can't hold any more charge?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 25, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Isn't the longevity a problem with these lithium-based stop lights? I mean, how many years it will last before the battery can't hold any more charge?


given the price (less than 15chf) and the fact that i already got used to change accu on these kind of little buggers (well softpack accu aren't exactly cheaper ) i wouldn't worry, plus the last one of that kind did last me 10yrs

the front light tho use 2 leds and 2 CR2032 (still have 10 left plus i also need them for a cap that has 2 led in it  why have to choose between a cap and a headlight when you can have both )

cheap, but reliable enough brand, i also have 2 1.2v Varta AAA accu aside, the "normal" batteries are usually backup

well i bought the CR2032 recently 



Spoiler: (i should try the Lithium AA and AAA with USB C on them ... they deliver 1.5V unlike the NiMh)


----------



## Kovoet (Nov 25, 2022)

Elgato Mic, Stream cam and stream deck


----------



## GamerGuy (Nov 25, 2022)

Ordered a budget Leven JS600 4TB SATA SSD, won't see it till I get back to my home country in February. I jumped on it because it was cheap, cheapest deal for a 4TB SATA SSD I've seen in a while, it cost me ~212USD. Dunno if this is a good price for a 4TB SATA SSD, but it's from Taiwan, no China (seen so many 'iffy' China Made SSDs that I ain't too sure about))/ I think guru3d did a review of the 2TB JS600, it seems to perform as expected.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 25, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Ordered a budget Leven JS600 4TB SATA SSD, won't see it till I get back to my home country in February. I jumped on it because it was cheap, cheapest deal for a 4TB SATA SSD I've seen in a while, it cost me ~212USD. Dunno if this is a good price for a 4TB SATA SSD, but it's from Taiwan, no China (seen so many 'iffy' China Made SSDs that I ain't too sure about))/ I think guru3d did a review of the 2TB JS600, it seems to perform as expected.


That is a GREAT price for 4TB of NAND.



GamerGuy said:


> Ordered a budget Leven JS600 4TB SATA SSD, won't see it till I get back to my home country in February. I jumped on it because it was cheap, cheapest deal for a 4TB SATA SSD I've seen in a while, it cost me ~212USD. Dunno if this is a good price for a 4TB SATA SSD, but it's from Taiwan, no China (seen so many 'iffy' China Made SSDs that I ain't too sure about))/ I think guru3d did a review of the 2TB JS600, it seems to perform as expected.


Where is the link?


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 25, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Where is the link?





			https://www.amazon.com/LEVEN-JS600-Internal-Solid-State/dp/B08DTR8RGR/


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 25, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> https://www.amazon.com/LEVEN-JS600-Internal-Solid-State/dp/B08DTR8RGR/


Already gone


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Nov 25, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Already gone


Maybe try the US site.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 25, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Well it's Black Friday. I have a request for a Gaming PC. They don't want AM5 or Intel. I was just browsing around Newegg and snagged this for $219 CAD. This is the most extreme B550 board that is truly like the B450 E. Even comes with an Expansion card for some RAID 0 loving. It is basically $200 off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s my board, got it for a hunny off last spring. It’s a good board


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 25, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Already gone





Super Firm Tofu said:


> Maybe try the US site.
> 
> View attachment 271628


That could be why it's not showing for me as I am in Canada. I was on Newegg and they still had the Kingston NV2 2 TB for $166 CAD (Canada Computers is sold out) so I am going to grab 2. I love getting parts for a build during black Friday. There is a 6600 for $269 






						ASUS Dual Radeon RX 6600 8GB GDDR6
					

ASUS Dual Radeon RX 6600 8GB GDDR6 16 Gbps HDMI 2.1 DP1.4 DUAL-RX6600-8G




					www.canadacomputers.com


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 25, 2022)

not exactly a purchase but my 5800X3D deteriorated beyond functional and died last week. 
got my replacement today.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 25, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> not exactly a purchase but my 5800X3D deteriorated beyond functional and died last week.
> got my replacement today.View attachment 271637


Seeing as I just got one could you just give me a brief scenario on how your first one went down? I am just running mine "stock" minus the "Special Sauce" setting MSI provides in the BIOS for the 3D that actually lowers the voltages overall and has lowered my temps in MT loads considerably so I think it's totally "safe" and running more efficient than running it with nothing but default settings.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 25, 2022)

I’m curious too, I beat the piss out of all my chips and inquiring would like to know )


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 25, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Seeing as I just got one could you just give me a brief scenario on how your first one went down? I am just running mine "stock" minus the "Special Sauce" setting MSI provides in the BIOS for the 3D that actually lowers the voltages overall and has lowered my temps in MT loads considerably so I think it's totally "safe" and running more efficient than running it with nothing but default settings.


you talk about "Kombo Strike" right?
that is actually just the Curve Optimizer -10, -20 and -30.
my 5800X3D ran core cycler with P95 AVX2 small FFT and y-cruncher over night at -25 (to test it for stability). i played tons of games for hundreds of hours with zero problems.
in september i had to drop it to -10 otherwise i got idle crashes and reboots while gaming.
in late october stock was barely stable. (Cinebench spat out errors after a minute)
last week it didn't even post anymore and i had the CPU LED blinking. (tested three motherboards)


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 25, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> you talk about "Kombo Strike" right?
> that is actually just the Curve Optimizer -10, -20 and -30.
> my 5800X3D ran core cycler with P95 AVX2 small FFT and y-cruncher over night at -25. i played tons of games for hundreds of hours with zero problems.
> in september i had to drop it to -10 otherwise i got idle crashes and reboots while gaming.
> ...


Yes I am using Kombo Strike Level 3. I strictly game on my PC with the odd "reference bench" if I switch GPU drivers so I it will never be under any "hard load" constantly but I do appreciate your clarification on the Kombo Strike levels I assumed it was doing that just didn't have any hard numbers. Hardest load it will see see is Time Spy CPU Test and yes the odd Cinebench Run just to check my load temps. I am just glad you got a new one and have been the "guinea pig" on how much this CPU can handle before it has issues.



freeagent said:


> I’m curious too, I beat the piss out of all my chips and inquiring would like to know )


I am just glad he DID find how out how much it can handle and know that under my usage I can't hurt mine...


----------



## freeagent (Nov 25, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Yes I am using Kombo Strike Level 3. I strictly game on my PC with the odd "reference bench" if I switch GPU drivers so I it will never be under any "hard load" constantly but I do appreciate your clarification on the Kombo Strike levels I assumed it was doing that just didn't have any hard numbers. Hardest load it will see see is Time Spy CPU Test and yes the odd Cinebench Run just to check my load temps. I am just glad you got a new one and have been the "guinea pig" on how much this CPU can handle before it has issues.
> 
> 
> I am just glad he DID find how out how much it can handle and know that under my usage I can't hurt mine...


Must have been a fluke, but doesn’t change the fact that it sucks worse than a donkey show.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 25, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Must have been a fluke, but doesn’t change the fact that it sucks worse than a donkey show.


Totally! I mean I didn’t even mean to get a 3D i just “messed up” bad and killed my 5600X. This one for my usage just made sense if I was staying on AM4.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Already gone


Nope, back in stock and on sale for $199.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 25, 2022)

You guys need to nicer to your CPUs lol, I thought I was hard on mine


----------



## Braegnok (Nov 26, 2022)

Ordered this morning, no black Friday deal. ETA Monday.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 26, 2022)

Box is a little rough, but inside looks solid....


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 26, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Box is a little rough, but inside looks solid....
> View attachment 271717View attachment 271720


no unboxing pics?


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 26, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> no unboxing pics?


finally getting some time this morn hahah. Yesterday evening was spent getting my pihole setup, some hiccups, and this morning was cooking. getting ready to take it out shortly


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 26, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> finally getting some time this morn hahah. Yesterday evening was spent getting my pihole setup, some hiccups, and this morning was cooking. getting ready to take it out shortly


Waiting for the nudes...


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 26, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Box is a little rough, but inside looks solid....
> View attachment 271717View attachment 271720


Welcome to the family! Its literally perfectly set up out of the box and everything just looks amazing. Only beef tho I intend to baby rhe crap out of it is the daily pop up to run the Pixel Refresh, that alwa seems to happen at the most inconvenient of times, but I’ll never skip one either…


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 26, 2022)

INSTG8R said:


> Welcome to the family! Its literally perfectly set up out of the box and everything just looks amazing. Only beef tho I intend to baby rhe crap out of it is the daily pop up to run the Pixel Refresh, that alwa seems to happen at the most inconvenient of times, but I’ll never skip one either…


I was looking at the Dell 25" gamer, with 3.2 USBs, and an LED underscreen, but they went OOS (Limited Quantity sale) before I could make up my mind. Decided on this one as a second choice, wanted to hurry before they went OOS on me as well, and maybe get it in by Friday (which it managed to make it), and then on Friday, Dell magically discovered more of their 25"s.... *sigh* \
I will say, setup was smooth, but I would absolutely give up the Backlight off the stand for an LED under front.. I'm actually considering an adhesive mirror panel to put back there to reflect the light where I want it (*edit: LOL LOL   I spend too much time on Twitch..)

edit: after giving it a quick once around the block on the web, I have to say, it really is sharper than I expected....


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 26, 2022)

"LUL" means penis in my language...Just sayin..


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 26, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I was looking at the Dell 25" gamer, with 3.2 USBs, and an LED underscreen, but they went OOS (Limited Quantity sale) before I could make up my mind. Decided on this one as a second choice, wanted to hurry before they went OOS on me as well, and maybe get it in by Friday (which it managed to make it), and then on Friday, Dell magically discovered more of their 25"s.... *sigh* \
> I will say, setup was smooth, but I would absolutely give up the Backlight off the stand for an LED under front.. I'm actually considering an adhesive mirror panel to put back there to reflect the light where I want it (*edit: LOL LOL   I spend too much time on Twitch..)
> 
> edit: after giving it a quick once around the block on the web, I have to say, it really is sharper than I expected....


I ordered mine in August I got an email it was going to be January. Imagine my surprise when a few weeks ago while in hospital for pneumonia it had shipped I had to get out of there fast as I had a week before it would be sent back. As for the backlight for me it’s just “extra” as I’m already set there. It took some searching to get it to match without relying on the App.


----------



## Nater (Nov 26, 2022)

SK Hynix P41  2TB ($169) and an 8TB WD Blue spinner ($109).  Prepping to finally go Win11, transitioning the guts of my rig to go my son as a Christmas upgrade, and the 8TB is just to hold off before picking and splurging on a NAS in the near future.


----------



## bunihe (Nov 26, 2022)

I bought this RTX 2060 Mobile second-handed (with a mobile GPU core but in a desktop form factor) for what is effectively 64USD. The card did work, but its video output will not work on my Haswell PC, so the performance should be slightly lower than taking advantage of the single HDMI 2.0 on the card itself for display output. Apparently, its silicon quality is still decent after the months spent in a mining rig, but the power limit of a mobile RTX 2060 is still there, so I have to get the most out of the 80W power budget. Eventually, I was able to push it to 1995Mhz with 0.9V while maintaining under 80W of power draw and got this result using 1080p ultra raytracing. It could be CPU bound during the benchmark though.


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 26, 2022)

Nater said:


> SK Hynix P41  2TB ($169) and an 8TB WD Blue spinner ($109).  Prepping to finally go Win11, transitioning the guts of my rig to go my son as a Christmas upgrade, and the 8TB is just to hold off before picking and splurging on a NAS in the near future.


It would seem storage is the star of this year's Black Friday sales. Unfortunately  the P41 is way overpriced in Canada.


----------



## Hattu (Nov 26, 2022)

Last 5 months (for what I can remember):


- Wahoo ELEMNT BOLT 2 cyclocomputer (and Orbea Terra gravel bike for it, not the other way around  ). Great combo, anyways. 

- LaCie Rugged Mini 2Tb USB 3 as additional backup for my photos

- Asustor AS5202T NAS + 2x Ironwolf 4Tb (for my better half as Xmas present). 

- New Color calibrator, my old Spyder 4 is acting up...

- Noctua NH-L9a-AM4 for my home server experiments. Now I only need quieter PSU and proper case. For now, it's just laying wildly on my desk, without a case. 

- OnePLUS Nord 2T 12/256Gb (writing this with it)

- New PCIe3 Riser cable, 40cm, it's still waiting for installing. Old one broke, or that was my quick diagnose. I hope i was right, since I don't anymore have enough money to buy anything bigger, like MB, CPU or GPU... Time will tell. Maybe next week..

I was planning buying new monitor and other stuff last week, but then I remembered my rent (and Xmas) is waiting.... I think it's better to take off my buying trousers, for now.  They became quite worn out. 

Oh, and if I would've known that that Asustor NAS would be on sale on black friday, I could have saved 'baut 100€... Life is....


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Nov 27, 2022)

This thing is INcredible


----------



## mechtech (Nov 27, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> It would seem storage is the star of this year's Black Friday sales. Unfortunately  the P41 is way overpriced in Canada.


Indeed and the solidigm rebrand.  I got a 1TB and a 2TB Kingston KC3000……..well in the mail anyway.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 27, 2022)

Finally able to get a 3 pack of T30s. Noctua wants $50 for a single A12x25 Chromax, no thanks.

These should make for some interesting comparisons with the 2 x A14s they might replace


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 27, 2022)

Got it in a Black Week sale for the irony 
It cost me the equivalent of $94 w/o tax. I'm planning to build a secondary AM4 rig at some time to dust off that 3300X. It will get one of the SX8200 Pros from my main, and the Black will become the new OS drive:


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 27, 2022)

Not a black Friday deal but I needed more slots. It will replace the M-ATX Mortar.




I also bought the 5600x which was a black Friday deal. The 3600 will be given to a friend.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 27, 2022)

I just pulled the trigger on this:
I should receive it mid-December.





CASE: CyberPowerPC HYTE Y60 Dual Chamber Mid-Tower Gaming Case w/ Panoramic View Tempered Glass + 2x120mm Fans  (White)

CPU: Intel® Core™ Processor i9-13900KF 8P/16 + 16E 3.00GHz [Turbo 5.7GHz] 36MB Cache LGA1700 [w/o Integrated Graphic]

CS_FAN: 6X 120mm APEVIA 120mm Addressable RGB 1200RPM Fans w/ Hub + Remote Controller 

FAN: CyberpowerPC MasterLiquid Lite 240mm ARGB CPU Liquid Cooler with Dual Chamber Pump & Copper Cold Plate (Intel) 

HDD: 2TB WD BLACK SN850X (PCIe Gen4) NVMe M.2 SSD - Seq R/W: Up to 7300/6600 MB/s, Rnd R/W up to 1200/1100k 

MEMORY: 32GB (16GBx2) DDR5/6000MHz Dual Channel Memory (KINGSTON FURY BEAST RGB)

MOTHERBOARD: ASUS PRIME Z790-P WIFI D5 DDR5 ATX w/ Wi-Fi, 2.5GbT LAN, (4)PCIe x16,(1)PCIe x1, (3)M.2, (4)SATA 

NETWORK: Onboard Gigabit LAN Network

OS: Windows 11 Pro 

POWERSUPPLY: 1300Watts - High Power 1300W 80+ GOLD Full Modular w/ PCIE 12+4Pins Connector for PCIe 5.0 graphics cards 

SOUND: HIGH DEFINITION ON-BOARD 7.1 AUDIO

VIDEO: GeForce RTX™ 4080 16GB GDDR6X Video Card (Ada Lovelace)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 27, 2022)

xrobwx71 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this:
> I should receive it mid-December.
> 
> 
> ...


Very solid! That case is perfect for being a show piece in a corner.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2022)

xrobwx71 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this:
> I should receive it mid-December.
> 
> 
> ...





lexluthermiester said:


> Very solid! That case is perfect for being a show piece in a corner.


I would fill it with water and fishes!


----------



## mechtech (Nov 27, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Finally able to get a 3 pack of T30s. Noctua wants $50 for a single A12x25 Chromax, no thanks.
> 
> These should make for some interesting comparisons with the 2 x A14s they might replace
> 
> View attachment 271850


Wow. $114 wo tax!!   1200rpm is as high as I go.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 27, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Wow. $114 wo tax!!   1200rpm is as high as I go.



I know, MSRP is not exactly a screaming deal    but they are T30s after all

Same, I also don't expect to use the 2000/3000rpm modes. I'm just trying to get away from the Chromax A14s - they work great on gasketed rads but in this specific application (bottom of the Cerberus) they cause some resonance starting at just 900rpm.

Besides my next case is all but guaranteed to need all 3 T30s, no space for 140s in the front or bottom.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2022)

At a canadian etailer:







			https://www.pc-canada.com/p/go/go.asp?SearchString=bx8071513&OBY=2


----------



## mechtech (Nov 27, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I know, MSRP is not exactly a screaming deal    but they are T30s after all
> 
> Same, I also don't expect to use the 2000/3000rpm modes. I'm just trying to get away from the Chromax A14s - they work great on gasketed rads but in this specific application (bottom of the Cerberus) they cause some resonance starting at just 900rpm.
> 
> Besides my next case is all but guaranteed to need all 3 T30s, no space for 140s in the front or bottom.


Ever check Newark for pc fans?


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 27, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Ever check Newark for pc fans?



I don't think so, no. Are they another parts supplier like Digikey? I've bought some stuff off Digikey and Mouser in the past. I'm not too interested in industrial fans though, specifically the T30s for the performance - I wanna see if the thickness can let them get close to the A14......without rupturing my eardrums lol


----------



## Veseleil (Nov 27, 2022)

If I ever build a house, there will be a separate room for my PC cases. I just love the thought of setting all fans to 100%, and not hearing them.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 27, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> If I ever build a house, there will be a separate room for my PC cases. I just love the thought of setting all fans to 100%, and not hearing them.


So you can build a full noctua one, since you don't see it anyway... 

(I use 3 of them beige though, personally I don't mind, I like quality  )


----------



## jallenlabs (Nov 27, 2022)

Lotsa Noctua fans... to replace Noctua fans... which are going into my other rig.


----------



## Veseleil (Nov 27, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> So you can build a full noctua one, since you don't see it anyway...
> 
> (I use 3 of them beige though, personally I don't mind, I like quality  )


Actually, i have plans for a full Noctua build. Two tone native Noctua colours. I like to live on the edge.

Jokes aside, I really like brown and beige. They look and feel natural, easy on the eyes, calm. Unlike the Galactic Empire style that is dominant for the last 10 years.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 27, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> Got it in a Black Week sale for the irony
> It cost me the equivalent of $94 w/o tax. I'm planning to build a secondary AM4 rig at some time to dust off that 3300X. It will get one of the SX8200 Pros from my main, and the Black will become the new OS drive:
> 
> View attachment 271863


I'm migrating my 1Tb samsung980 pro to data, the 2tb to main drive, and the WD 500 to Windows 2 Go, see what kind of mess I can make


----------



## framebuffer (Nov 27, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> my 5800X3D ran core cycler with P95 AVX2 small FFT and y-cruncher over night at -25 (to test it for stability). i played tons of games for hundreds of hours with zero problems.
> in september i had to drop it to -10 otherwise i got idle crashes and reboots while gaming.
> in late october stock was barely stable. (Cinebench spat out errors after a minute)
> last week it didn't even post anymore and i had the CPU LED blinking. (tested three motherboards)



Wow, never heard something like that in 25 years  
Did you got it replaced under warranty?


----------



## mechtech (Nov 27, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> I don't think so, no. Are they another parts supplier like Digikey? I've bought some stuff off Digikey and Mouser in the past. I'm not too interested in industrial fans though, specifically the T30s for the performance - I wanna see if the thickness can let them get close to the A14......without rupturing my eardrums lol


Ya.  They have sunon Sanyo Denki  panaflo etc etc.  well at least they used to.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 27, 2022)

framebuffer said:


> Wow, never heard something like that in 25 years
> Did you got it replaced under warranty?


just sent it back to the store and got a new one.
and dying Ryzen CPUs are not "that" uncommon. it's not my first one.


----------



## Veseleil (Nov 27, 2022)

framebuffer said:


> Wow, never heard something like that in 25 years


I'm afraid the times have changed, and it's yet to be seen how much durable the new (2017+) processors really are in the years to come. We might be spoiled by the rock solid processors of old. All those Core i5, i7 and even FX, running static overclocks with high voltages for over a decade, and with no signs of degradation. I'm sure budget cuts, and consumers tendency to upgrade systems every few years (and the upgrade isn't the right word, buying the completely new systems isn't upgrade TBH), which manufacturers really like and take advantage of, did their thing in the durability department as well. I just hope I'll be proven wrong.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 27, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> Jokes aside, I really like brown and beige. They look and feel natural, easy on the eyes, calm. Unlike the Galactic Empire style that is dominant for the last 10 years.



Somewhere along the line Noctua's palette has changed slightly, I think. Maybe it was a change made with the A12x25.

Regardless, I think Noctua colours are one of those "seeing is believing" things - the beige is usually pleasant under normal lighting conditions, but it just looks like pale green ass in the average joe's photos.



Ahhzz said:


> I'm migrating my 1Tb samsung980 pro to data, the 2tb to main drive, and the WD 500 to Windows 2 Go, see what kind of mess I can make



I regularly confuse myself when trying to remember which of my 3 drives I put the darn program on 



framebuffer said:


> Wow, never heard something like that in 25 years
> Did you got it replaced under warranty?





GerKNG said:


> just sent it back to the store and got a new one.
> and dying Ryzen CPUs are not "that" uncommon. it's not my first one.



In the last few weeks of the 5800X3D thread on ocn, there are already multiple accounts of 5800X3Ds suddenly up and dying for no reason. I wouldn't draw broader conclusions at this point (not the first time on AM4 CPUs), but it comes with the [AMD] territory I guess  though the 5800X3D really is a headscratcher, given AMD pulled out all the voltage/Fmax/power stops to prevent people from OCing this one


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 27, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> In the last few weeks of the 5800X3D thread on ocn, there are already multiple accounts of 5800X3Ds suddenly up and dying for no reason. I wouldn't draw broader conclusions at this point (not the first time on AM4 CPUs), but it comes with the [AMD] territory I guess  though the 5800X3D really is a headscratcher, given AMD pulled out all the voltage/Fmax/power stops to prevent people from OCing this one


I think it depends on the board and BIOS version. My board sets my CPU at 1.28 Volts max. I know other 5000 chips like to run at 1.4 or 1.5 so boards may be guilty of pushing more voltage than reported. There is also the fact that the pandemic has made QC a thing of the past as well though.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 27, 2022)

Since the left analog stick on my DS4 is drifting now after 6 years of abuse use, it's time to replace it.







Grabbed a DualSense controller for about $50.

Took a bit of time to get it set up with DS4Windows, but it seems to work fine now.

Hopefully, it doesn't immediately have issues with drift. I only really use a controller for emulation and certain games that work better with one.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Since the left analog stick on my DS4 is drifting now after 6 years of abuse use, it's time to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't use controllers with sticks at the wrong position.....


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 28, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Since the left analog stick on my DS4 is drifting now after 6 years of abuse use, it's time to replace it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need DS4 Windows? I have a dual sense and works great with Steam natively. A lot of new games have the option to select correct controller prompts in game and a lot of older games have mods to show correct prompts.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I can't use controllers with sticks at the wrong position.....


Exactly, and that's why I got this over an Xbox controller.


LifeOnMars said:


> Why do you need DS4 Windows? I have a dual sense and works great with Steam natively. A lot of new games have the option to select correct controller prompts in game and a lot of older games have mods to show correct prompts.


For a couple of reasons. I despise DRM, so I get a lot of games on GOG and I don't like having Steam running. I also use motion controls in emulators (does Steam support that?).


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 28, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> Exactly, and that's why I got this over an Xbox controller.
> 
> For a couple of reasons. I despise DRM, so I get a lot of games on GOG and I don't like having Steam running. *I also use motion controls in emulators (does Steam support that?*).


I don't know, I believe gyro can be configured but I absolutely despise it 

Nice controller though isn't it? I've been impressed with some of the games that support the haptic feedback and adaptive trigger features. I used to be a diehard 360 controller fan but I can't go back to it now, it felt way too chunky when I recently tried it again.


----------



## hm1342 (Nov 28, 2022)

As I'm not yet ready for AM5/Raptor Lake/DDR5 pricing, I picked up a B550 board and an RX 6800 XT as an upgrade to my Ryzen 5 3600 system.  Not sure whether to do the "Big Upgrade" (with acknowledgements to Hardware Unboxed) with a 5800X3D or simply get the 5600 (non-X).  Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 28, 2022)

LifeOnMars said:


> I don't know, I believe gyro can be configured but I absolutely despise it
> 
> Nice controller though isn't it? I've been impressed with some of the games that support the haptic feedback and adaptive trigger features. I used to be a diehard 360 controller fan but I can't go back to it now, it felt way too chunky when I recently tried it again.


Just tried out adaptive triggers using an app called DualSenseX. It's interesting, but that software is clunky and is missing features that DS4Windows has. Plus, the developer abandoned the GitHub version in favor of a Steam release.

Hopefully, full adaptive trigger support will be added to DS4Windows. Apparently, it has some sort of preliminary support for it, but I can't find any settings.


----------



## wolf (Nov 28, 2022)

Made a few over the black Friday sales, waiting on most of them to arrive now.

Trifecta Engine/Trans tune and OBD flash cable for both of my GM vehicles - treat the petrol head in me
WD Black SN850X 2TB - games drive fully direct storage ready, final chefs kiss to my AM4 system.
Kingston NV2 1TB - primary and game drive for a build for my son
12v 30Ah Lifepo4 battery -power a camping fridge and charge other devices while camping and adventuring in upcoming holidays
Jonsbo M.2 heatsink - for the NV2
Orico M.2 USB enclosure w/10Gbps interface - gonna be awesome to have a wildly fast external storage option
I'll probably check back in with photo's / impressions of a few as they trickle in.


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 28, 2022)

wolf said:


> Orico M.2 USB enclosure w/10Gbps interface - gonna be awesome to have a wildly fast external storage option


These things are great.

I have a regular 5Gbps one with a 1TB SanDisk NVMe drive in it (general storage and Ventoy), and a 10Gbps one with my old 500GB 970 EVO in it (Windows to Go).

EDIT: Whoops, turns out both of the ones I have are 10Gbps. Guess I'm too lazy to check something literally right in front of me.


----------



## wolf (Nov 28, 2022)

sam_86314 said:


> These things are great.
> 
> ... and a 10Gbps one with my old 500GB 970 EVO in it (Windows to Go).


That's a great concept, I'm considering putting windows on a fast but easily removable drive for my son's PC, so I can easily control when he can use it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 28, 2022)

The Caselabs wait is almost over, but it's still too long..............last minute, just saw that there was a black friday code for the v1.1 ITX Openbenchtable so I picked one up. Third time's the charm? (Dimastech bench bad QC, Core P3 too honking big)





Also need to pick up a white Thermalright PA120 in the near future before they're gone for good, since the Impact can't take a FC140. I like how the PA120 has the same style cover plate as the FC140 - PA120 SE and PS120 look naked and cheap by comparison


----------



## Mussels (Nov 28, 2022)

phill said:


> Would there be any way to recover the data at all or is the drive completely worthless/dead type situation Mussles??   I'm really sorry to hear you've lost the data


This was 8 years ago, very little could be recovered except photos we'd posted online or SMS'd to family at that point

Short version is the phone the photos were on (ex-wifes best friend) were backed up onto that photos drive, then she left her phone on the roof of her car and it got stolen.
Began copying them from the backup drive onto whatever my main PC's C: drive was back then for early cloud storage (I had 5/1 internet then) and ex-wife wanted it on her phone, sat it on the drive as if file copies worked by osmosis

grr clunk dead drive, maybe 1 file in 10 could be recovered



Frick said:


> Well this is wildly off topic, but there were a bunch of friends over at some others friends place after their daughter was born. After dinner and the gawking at the baby we just sat around talking, and the new mother asks "So, would you like to see the video?" and I said "ABSOLUTELY NOT" but everyone else said "Oh yes that would be lovely" and so we did watch it. It wasn't exactly shot from front row so to speak, but still one of the more surreal moments in my life.


It matters a lot to some people since 1-2 generations ago, home births were a lot more common in rural areas


My grandma had 7 kids and 15+ grandkids (I've lost track, tbh) and was there for most of those births, so a video would make sense for her to see - angled away from the baby factory, at least



GerKNG said:


> not exactly a purchase but my 5800X3D deteriorated beyond functional and died last week.
> got my replacement today.View attachment 271637


ONE OF US
ONE OF US


Howd you break it, anyway?
(Ah, read the post where you answered that. You're a hardcore tinkerer, You culled the weak from the herd)
MSI have got in trouble for lying about voltages in the past and misreporting them, i wonder if something with kombostrike wasnt undervolting as much as it claimed


----------



## Veseleil (Nov 28, 2022)

hm1342 said:


> As I'm not yet ready for AM5/Raptor Lake/DDR5 pricing, I picked up a B550 board and an RX 6800 XT as an upgrade to my Ryzen 5 3600 system.  Not sure whether to do the "Big Upgrade" (with acknowledgements to Hardware Unboxed) with a 5800X3D or simply get the 5600 (non-X).  Suggestions appreciated.


Personally I would go for 5700X for various reasons (I'm at work, can't go into details), and it's part of my upgrade plan. 5600 non-X is also a great choice if you're satisfied with 6 cores.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 28, 2022)

GTX Titan X with green gills cost me about the same as a Ryzen 5600. You can tell from the build quality that these cards used to be high-end stuff. Really cool!










(Okay it technically has slower clock speeds than the Titan X.....but still).


----------



## 64K (Nov 28, 2022)

PooPipeBoy said:


> GTX Titan X with green gills cost me about the same as a Ryzen 5600. You can tell from the build quality that these cards used to be high-end stuff. Really cool!
> 
> 
> View attachment 271969
> ...



Nice. In it's day that Titan X was the high end Maxwell and offered very good performance for 4K. If you get a chance I would like to see how it performs an some of today's games.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 28, 2022)

PooPipeBoy said:


> GTX Titan X with green gills cost me about the same as a Ryzen 5600. You can tell from the build quality that these cards used to be high-end stuff. Really cool!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> ...


I hope you have earplugs. I had the 1080ti in blower style, 1st think I did was change that cooler design.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 28, 2022)

I splashed out on a new TV during the sales. It was one of the chepeast 50" models on sale for some reason, yet has 120 Hz HDMI 2.1 ports and panel support.
The backlight local dimming is pants and LG's remote is taking some getting used to, but overall it was a decent purchase, especially for the price I paid. Still waiting for something to put it on...
Oh, also my first 4K TV.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Nov 28, 2022)

64K said:


> Nice. In it's day that Titan X was the high end Maxwell and offered very good performance for 4K. If you get a chance I would like to see how it performs an some of today's games.



I don't have many games but I can compare it against some results I got on my GTX 1060 6GB. The Quadro trades blows with it which shows just how much more powerful Pascal is (possibly with the added help of better driver support). Generally running at 1080p very high settings.



Spoiler: Forza Horizon 5



*GTX 1060 6GB:*
Average framerate : 85.5 FPS
Minimum framerate : 69.4 FPS
Maximum framerate : 90.1 FPS
1% low framerate : 68.3 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 65.0 FPS

*Quadro M6000:*
Average framerate  :   81.8 FPS
Minimum framerate  :   64.4 FPS
Maximum framerate  :   88.9 FPS
1% low framerate   :   62.6 FPS
0.1% low framerate :   57.4 FPS





Spoiler: Mad Max



*GTX 1060 6GB:*
Average framerate : 132.7 FPS
Minimum framerate : 110.3 FPS
Maximum framerate : 147.7 FPS
1% low framerate : 82.4 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 38.7 FPS

*QUADRO M6000:*
Average framerate  :  151.9 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  119.3 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  171.5 FPS
1% low framerate   :  119.9 FPS
0.1% low framerate :    5.2 FPS





Spoiler: GTA5



*GTX 1060 6GB:*
Average framerate : 129.9 FPS
Minimum framerate : 109.3 FPS
Maximum framerate : 147.3 FPS
1% low framerate : 93.7 FPS
0.1% low framerate : 84.2 FPS

*QUADRO M6000:*
Average framerate  :  137.0 FPS
Minimum framerate  :  109.5 FPS
Maximum framerate  :  165.6 FPS
1% low framerate   :  100.5 FPS
0.1% low framerate :   88.1 FPS





SN2716057 said:


> I hope you have earplugs. I had the 1080ti in blower style, 1st think I did was change that cooler design.



Yeah up to 50% fan speed it's pretty civilized, but beyond that is unhinged jet engine territory. Even if overclocking were unlocked on the Quadro, I don't think I'd want to push the GPU core because I'm already in the 90C temperature range and I'd need to start seriously ramping the fan up past that 50%.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 28, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Box is a little rough, but inside looks solid....
> View attachment 271717View attachment 271720


take care. this monitor installs bloatware on your PC including two software devices in your device manager. 
even after disabling them by hand and uninstalling the software it just comes back over and over again... (Alienware command center and alienware FX Smartinstaller)


----------



## bunihe (Nov 28, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> I think it depends on the board and BIOS version. My board sets my CPU at 1.28 Volts max. I know other 5000 chips like to run at 1.4 or 1.5 so boards may be guilty of pushing more voltage than reported. There is also the fact that the pandemic has made QC a thing of the past as well though.


Agree. My R5 3600 got 1.47V by default from my X570M motherboard while it can do all core 4.2Ghz at just a bit over 1.1V, while my R5 5600 got a default of over 1.25V for stock clocks while I can run Aida64 FPU on it fine with it set to 1.075V all core 4.6Ghz.


----------



## Sithaer (Nov 28, 2022)

Finally got my stuff I ordered last week.
I've decided to buy a new case after 4 and half years, as much as I liked the look/design of my In Win 101c it was a bit of a gimmicky case and also a dust magnet + wasn't a fan of the airflow design either.
So I got myself a Be quiet! Pure Base 500 FX, it wasn't cheap for sure but hopefully this will last me a long time. _'cost me twice as much as my 101c in 2018 but ofc everything is expensive nowadays..'_
Thumbnail pics:



Also bought a new mouse+keyboard pad cause I've accidentally damaged my 6+ years old Skyrim pad recently + it was about time to retire it anyway.  _'I will put some of my weight plates on it overnight to flatten it properly'_
2x Arctic P12 PWM/PST fans to fill the top 2 mounts in the case and then control everything with the built in fan hub. This wasn't necessary with the kind of hardware I'm running but leaving fan mounts empty kinda bothers me for some reason and these fans were cheap and decent enough for the job.

Budget Xiaomi Basic 2S Earbuds for my phone use, so far I/my family had no issues with Xiaomi's budget offerings and this will do just fine for my casual use case like watcing videos on YT maybe some series.

Thats about it, I guess I can treat this as my early xmax present for myself. _'Alright I'm off to build this thing'_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> The backlight local dimming is pants


You should be able to disable that "feature".



GerKNG said:


> take care. this monitor installs bloatware on your PC including two software devices in your device manager.
> even after disabling them by hand and uninstalling the software it just comes back over and over again... (Alienware command center and alienware FX Smartinstaller)


That's not the monitor, that's Windows automatic driver updates installing what microsoft thinks you need. Turn that crap off and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's not the monitor, that's Windows automatic driver updates installing what microsoft thinks you need. Turn that crap off and you won't have to worry about it.


it is the monitor.
it installs without any internet connection.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> it is the monitor.
> it installs without any internet connection.


And how would it do that? I'm calling fud on this.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 28, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> it is the monitor.
> it installs without any internet connection.


How? It could only do it if it had USB cable connected to your PC, like some HP printers used to do.


----------



## KLiKzg (Nov 28, 2022)

PooPipeBoy said:


> GTX Titan X with green gills cost me about the same as a Ryzen 5600. You can tell from the build quality that these cards used to be high-end stuff. Really cool!
> 
> 
> View attachment 271969
> ...


Actually, TITAN X has a higher clocks, but M6000 has better performance...personally, I use M5000 in my system, which works just fine! got it cheap, for just less than $200.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And how would it do that? I'm calling fud on this.


because mine did it already 4-5 times now over the last two weeks?
manually removing everything from Dell/Alienware from the system (software with geek uninstaller).
shut down PC, pull lan cable, boot and after 15 seconds two alienware windows pop up and install Alienware FX Control and Alienware Command Center + two software devices.
And AFTER this offline installation it will download the rest of the software for lighting control and the full command center as soon as you connect to the internet. (the application from the monitor itself is called: Alienware Command Center Package Manager.msi and is 6MB in size.)


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 28, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> because mine did it already 4-5 times now over the last two weeks?
> manually removing everything from Dell/Alienware from the system (software with geek uninstaller).
> shut down PC, pull lan cable, boot and after 15 seconds two alienware windows pop up and install Alienware FX Control and Alienware Command Center + two software devices.
> 
> ...


Do you have the USB cable plugged in?


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 28, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Do you have the USB cable plugged in?


no. just DP.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 28, 2022)

ok, well i will ditch the last 2.5" spinner (which is a 1tb SSHD)

79chf cyber monday deal (instead of 209chf )

not the best around, 560R/530W 3D-NAND TLC(3bits) but for 2tb i wont complain


also new router en route (punintended) internet down from my isp (too old router, well that was expected, almost 10yrs ) i am using my phone as hotspot for the tablet and the Mi Stick and USB tethering for the computer  (but in 5G since my apartment is literally in the only spot where there is 5G coverage )
that one is not a purchase tho : standard exchange (the did not ask me to send the old one back iirc )


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 28, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> ok, well i will ditch the last 2.5" spinner (which is a 1tb SSHD)
> 
> 79chf cyber monday deal (instead of 209chf )
> 
> ...


That is actually a Great price for 2TB.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 28, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> That is actually a Great price for 2TB.


indeed, since the cheapest 2tb 2.5" SSD i see around are at best 209chfs and above, 139chf is the usual price for a 1tb meaning i got that 2tb for almost half the price of a 1tb and almost 3 time cheaper than his regular price ... thus, excellent bargain


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 28, 2022)

I just grabbed a new 4K monitor from Corsair. Also landed me a nice 970 EVO 2TB for ~$160!

Amazon.com: Corsair XENEON 32UHD144 Gaming Monitor - 32-Inch, IPS UHD (3840 x 2160), AMD FreeSync™ Premium Adaptive Sync, 144Hz Refresh Rate, 1ms, DisplayHDR600, HDMI 2.1, DisplayPort 1.4, USB-C 3.1 - Black : Electronics
Amazon.com: Samsung 970 EVO Plus SSD 2TB NVMe M.2 Internal Solid State Hard Drive w/ V-NAND Technology, Storage and Memory Expansion for Gaming, Graphics w/ Heat Control, Max Speed, MZ-V7S2T0B/AM : Electronics


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> because mine did it already 4-5 times now over the last two weeks?
> manually removing everything from Dell/Alienware from the system (software with geek uninstaller).
> shut down PC, pull lan cable, boot and after 15 seconds two alienware windows pop up and install Alienware FX Control and Alienware Command Center + two software devices.
> And AFTER this offline installation it will download the rest of the software for lighting control and the full command center as soon as you connect to the internet. (the application from the monitor itself is called: Alienware Command Center Package Manager.msi and is 6MB in size.)
> ...


That should not be happening. I'm sorry for doubting you. Something hinky is going on there. I've never seen this before and it is more than a bit disturbing. Have you tried turning off AutoRun(Settings/Bluetooth & Devices/AutoPlay)? Also disable Automatic Driver updates(Settings/System/About->Advanced system settings/Hardware/Device Installation settings-> Select No and click Save changes).

Then uninstall that crap, reboot and tell us if any of it comes back.

(Note to mods, did not mean to derail, but this is an important issue that people need to know about.)


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've never seen this before and it is more than a bit disturbing. Have you tried turning off AutoRun(Settings/Bluetooth & Devices/AutoPlay)? Also disable Automatic Driver updates(Settings/System/About->Advanced system settings/Hardware/Device Installation settings-> Select No and click Save changes).
> 
> Then uninstall that crap, reboot and tell us if any of it comes back.
> 
> (Note to mods, did not mean to derail, but this is an important issue that people need to know about.)


disabling auto driver installations does not stop the installation of the .msi file but the two other software components later on. which includes two pieces of software in the autostart, overwriting your ICC Profile to a 6500k sRGB one and pop ups like "your display is VESA HDR600 Certified! enable it in the Windows settings."

uninstall+reboot = auto installation after logging in.
the only way to stop the auto installer is by letting it install the command center manager and then "disable" both components in the device manager. afterwards you can uninstall the manager again. (if you delete the two software components in the device manager it starts installing it all over again)


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Nov 28, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> disabling auto driver installations does not stop the installation of the .msi file but the two other software components later on. which includes two pieces of software in the autostart, overwriting your ICC Profile to a 6500k sRGB one and pop ups like "your display is VESA HDR600 Certified! enable it in the Windows settings."
> 
> uninstall+reboot = auto installation after logging in.
> the only way to stop the auto installer is by letting it install the command center manager and then "disable" both components in the device manager. afterwards you can uninstall the manager. (if you delete the two software components in the device manager it starts installing it all over again)



That's f'ed up.  I've always liked Dell monitors, but will have to rethink future purchases if they start pulling this crap on non-Alienware models.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 28, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> That's f'ed up.  I've always liked Dell monitors, but will have to rethink future purchases if they start pulling this crap on non-Alienware models.


i am very close to RMA it... but i really like the display


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> That's f'ed up.  I've always liked Dell monitors, but will have to rethink future purchases if they start pulling this crap on non-Alienware models.


I had no idea!   I wondered what was happening when I had mine....


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 28, 2022)

me: I swear, this is the last bad MSRP deal I'll buy on black friday/cyber monday!
my wallet:





I hope to be able to run the 2 x T30s on the PA120 to maximize its potential. Middle fan might be a tight fit.


----------



## SN2716057 (Nov 28, 2022)

While technically not tech it is related. Got a ProTubeVR MagTube gunstock for my valve index controllers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> disabling auto driver installations does not stop the installation of the .msi file but the two other software components later on. which includes two pieces of software in the autostart, overwriting your ICC Profile to a 6500k sRGB one and pop ups like "your display is VESA HDR600 Certified! enable it in the Windows settings."
> 
> uninstall+reboot = auto installation after logging in.
> the only way to stop the auto installer is by letting it install the command center manager and then "disable" both components in the device manager. afterwards you can uninstall the manager again. (if you delete the two software components in the device manager it starts installing it all over again)


Yeah, that sounds like Windows installing from cached setup files already on the system. Have you looked for them and deleted them?


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, that sounds like Windows installing from cached setup files already on the system. Have you looked for them and deleted them?


yes. and i plugged in my brothers PC and it installed it right away (no internet connection)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> yes. and i plugged in my brothers PC and it installed it right away (no internet connection)


Well damn. That's a hellova messed up thing. Does it do that with HDMI?


----------



## sam_86314 (Nov 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> yes. and i plugged in my brothers PC and it installed it right away (no internet connection)


This is definitely something that needs more investigation. I want to get an AW3423DWF at some point, but I'm not a huge fan of crap being installed without my permission.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> . Does it do that with HDMI?


Hub + Mini Displayport TUF F15


----------



## Shrek (Nov 29, 2022)

Finally got the 2022 Kindle for its USB C charging port and Cyber Monday discount;
will save money in the long run as digital books are cheaper.


----------



## Ahhzz (Nov 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> yes. and i plugged in my brothers PC and it installed it right away (no internet connection)


hm.... I actually went out to the site and downloaded the manager, trying to tweak the backlight, and even manually installed the driver for the monitor because it didn't load. I also had the USB hooked up, but nothing really loaded up that I spotted...


----------



## freeagent (Nov 29, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> View attachment 272049
> 
> me: I swear, this is the last bad MSRP deal I'll buy on black friday/cyber monday!
> my wallet:
> ...


It's a nice little cooler! It handles X3D with the usual settings just fine. It will handle a stock 5900X too, even with a tune at full load. It can take 240w PPT but temps will be in the red for sure


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> It's a nice little cooler! It handles X3D with the usual settings just fine. It will handle a stock 5900X too, even with a tune at full load. It can take 240w PPT but temps will be in the red for sure



Technically my C14S can handle both just fine   but I won't be able to use it in the near future, so may as well start migrating back to dual towers now

Wanted a FC140 like yours but chungus might cause clearance problems for SO-DIMM.2 and my next case. Tempted by the Gene but not tempted enough to drop $900 on a board 

Figure there's no way a U12A ($170!!!!!) can beat a PA120 with T30s, so that's good enough for me.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 29, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Figure there's no way a U12A ($170!!!!!) can beat a PA120 with T30s, so that's good enough for me.


170? Thats crazy.. wow 

PA120 with T30s should get it pretty close to FC140 depending on ambient. Would have to let them spool up though if we are talking 5900X. X3D is so easy to cool, I see guys saying 90c instantly etc and I am blown away. I have all of my fans running quietly, like a whisper. I do have my CPU fans limited to 75% as well as my TY-143 exhausting is set to 70% I think. I have 2x iPPC 140s at the bottom, but they are limited to 32%  

I do have some sandwich action going on with 3 fans on PA120


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 29, 2022)

I got tired of too many plug-ins and the spaghetti clutter with short and long cables spread across my side desk. Finally got myself a cleaner looking solution with short cables and a docking station. Picked up x5 USB-C and x5 micro-USB cables to complete the package (yep no iphones here )

Also had a moment of madness with yet another impulsive buy (something i've been avoiding) > picked up a S22 ULTRA whilst on sale at Vodafone. Nicely discounted, cheaper than the original plan for the S22 PLUS.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 29, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I have all of my fans running quietly, like a whisper.





freeagent said:


> I do have my CPU fans limited to 75%



Pick one.   

My A14s are running at 1000rpm and 900rpm now, I reckon the T30s should make similar noise levels. Expecting them to be a bit quieter as I am moving back out to the testbench, case tends to create resonance and amplify noise.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> because mine did it already 4-5 times now over the last two weeks?
> manually removing everything from Dell/Alienware from the system (software with geek uninstaller).
> shut down PC, pull lan cable, boot and after 15 seconds two alienware windows pop up and install Alienware FX Control and Alienware Command Center + two software devices.
> And AFTER this offline installation it will download the rest of the software for lighting control and the full command center as soon as you connect to the internet. (the application from the monitor itself is called: Alienware Command Center Package Manager.msi and is 6MB in size.)
> ...


Windows update can download and install drivers for periperhals, it automatically does this for razer, logitech, nvidia etc

The devices showing up are likely just generic microsoft drivers for their hardware - my razer ARGB controller shows up like this: and then windows throws the synapse installer at me when i go online




If you simply disable the devices or manually install a different driver, windows wont download them again - by using third party tools to erase the drivers you're making the OS get them over and over.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 29, 2022)

fast service, my ISP is not bad at all ...
it's a Arris Touchstone TG2482 24x8 DOCSIS 3.0 (960/240 max Mbps ) Data Gateway 4x4 MiMo dual band wifi (FINALY!) usually priced at 48$



testing! IT'S ALIVE! and it seems i got an upgrade ... the DL speed is 3 time faster than previously, the DL speed is just 2mbps more (i had a 30/3mbps connection) and it will be cheaper too 






Spoiler: i guess i will not need the new cable i bought for tethering



well i can still use it for other things ... never enough USB-C cable 


btw the USB-A is reversible (it's a 2m and i have another shorter one from them but in A to Micro both reversible too but angled sideway instead of vertical, using it for the Mi Stick)




more light! again a Knog 600lm


excellent build, mostly made of metal for the housing

ordered a woodblock?




Spoiler: more interesting than piece of wood tho



design alarm clock, screen wake up on touch or handclap, obviously give the time (radio controlled), date (luckily) and temp (yay! although 20°C is "just after unboxing" i usually have 17°C nowadays)
1 alarm programable, either use a powerbrick or 3 AAA (ahah! i knew my Intenso LR03 weren't bought for nothing! ) and one CR2032 for backup.






did not receive the SSD tho ... still in transit  oh, well ... post traffic i a bit congested as expected


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> I got tired of too many plug-ins and the spaghetti clutter with short and long cables spread across my side desk. Finally got myself a cleaner looking solution with short cables and a docking station. Picked up x5 USB-C and x5 micro-USB cables to complete the package (yep no iphones here )
> 
> Also had a moment of madness with yet another impulsive buy (something i've been avoiding) > picked up a S22 ULTRA whilst on sale at Vodafone. Nicely discounted, cheaper than the original plan for the S22 PLUS.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for that charger?



GerKNG said:


> Hub + Mini Displayport TUF F15


I don't know what to tell you. Never seen that kind of thing before. That's some serious hinky jank going on there.


----------



## wheresmycar (Nov 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do you have a link for that charger?
> 
> 
> I don't know what to tell you. Never seen that kind of thing before. That's some serious hinky jank going on there.



LINK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01AW9Z9ZE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Unfortunately its jumped back up to £53 - i got it for £37. The 40% discount ended on Sunday/Monday. Doesn't matter though, even the non-discounted rate is worth it.

Keep in mind, the charging cables are not included. I got 8-inch ones as recommended by someone else


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> LINK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01AW9Z9ZE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thank You sir. Using that link I found the US site version;


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AW9Z9ZE
		



wheresmycar said:


> Unfortunately its jumped back up to £53 - i got it for £37. The 40% discount ended on Sunday/Monday. Doesn't matter though, even the non-discounted rate is worth it.


It's $50 here. Fair price.


wheresmycar said:


> Keep in mind, the charging cables are not included. I got 8-inch ones as recommended by someone else


Not a problem, I have plenty of cables.


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 30, 2022)

These are some chonky fans........they look like 120s, they feel like 140s...


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

Purchased a 6700 XT.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Purchased a 6700 XT.


Pix when it arrives!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Pix when it arrives!


You bet, I promise!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Purchased a 6700 XT.


Damn, I linked you a 6800 from that same store in the other thread. Oh well. That 6700 will do you good!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Damn, I linked you a 6800 from that same store in the other thread. Oh well. That 6700 will do you good!


I could just afford that, I mean after that I have 1.5EUR on my account.. 

Purchased this one. :3 sorry that it's in Finnish.






						Lenovo 32" Näyttö L32p-30 - 3840x2160 - IPS - USB-C - musta - 4 ms AMD FreeSync
					

379,00 € LED-näyttö, 32" (31.5" katseltava), 3840 x 2160 4K, IPS, 350 cd/m², 1000:1, 4 ms, HDMI, DisplayPort, USB-C, kaiuttimet, yönmusta. Nopea toimitus




					www.proshop.fi


----------



## lZKoce (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Purchased this one. :3 sorry that it's in Finnish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me guess.....Cyber Monday  you just couldn't pass it could you  It surprising how long a person can survive on pasta (just ask students).


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Let me guess.....Cyber Monday  you just couldn't pass it could you  It surprising how long a person can survive on pasta (just ask students).


Uh, I guess it wasn't on CM sale, just its normal price


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Purchased this one. :3 sorry that it's in Finnish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always fin[n]ish what you started... right?

grats on the 6700 XT, it's a perfect 1440/1620p card

oh wait ... 4k monitor? nooooooooooo! ah... the price is not bad tho ... enjoy!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> always fin[n]ish what you started... right?
> 
> grats on the 6700 XT, it's a perfect 1440/1620p card
> 
> oh wait ... 4k monitor? nooooooooooo! ah... the price is not bad tho ... enjoy!


My friend wanted my 1080 Ti so I sold that to him, 300EUR + his 970. I'll give this 970 to my brothers, a fine upgrade over their current RX 460.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> My friend wanted my 1080 Ti so I sold that to him, 300EUR + his 970. I'll give this 970 to my brothers, a fine upgrade over their current RX 460.


quite a good deal both way, glad you got the same upgrade as i have! (although 2880x1620p for me  )

ah, i got my 2tb SSD, heck didn't know it had a 5yrs EU/US manufacturer warranty good good.


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> quite a good deal both way, glad you got the same upgrade as i have! (although 2880x1620p for me  )
> 
> ah, i got my 2tb SSD, heck didn't know it had a 5yrs EU/US manufacturer warranty good good.


Is that an ultrawide? Sounds like a weird resolution


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Is that an ultrawide? Sounds like a weird resolution


nono 16:9 ratio it's a 2560x1440p screen capable of "overpixeling" basically 2880x1620p is "3K" and quite niche (the best screen i ever bought for 299chf tho )

1600p screen are the ultrawide one


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> nono 16:9 ratio it's a 2560x1440p screen capable of "overpixeling" basically 2880x1620p is "3K" and quite niche
> 
> 1600p screen are the ultrawide one


Ah, never heard of that resolution before


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Ah, never heard of that resolution before


me neither until i bought that screen (2017) 1440p was mighty fine for the 1070 but the 6700 XT is at home with that odd resolution 

alright! time to move the files!


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> me neither until i bought that screen (2017)
> 
> alright! time to move the files!
> View attachment 272323


Noice, a bd drive


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 30, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Noice, a bd drive


ahah yeah ... i had it in a Athlon 5350 rig ... figured it would be fun to put it in the HP-Compaq 8300 Elite as a oddball HTPC


----------



## Kissamies (Nov 30, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> ahah yeah ... i had it in a Athlon 5350 rig ... figured it would be fun to put it in the HP-Compaq 8300 Elite as a oddball HTPC


Those HPs are perfect fit for HTPC usage


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 1, 2022)

Got a heatsink to go with that SN850X. It's the same model Sabrent bundles with some of their drives:




It comes nicely cradled in a foam insert and has the look and feel of a premium product. The manual is in Chinese, but the installation is straightforward. A mini screwdriver and a spare M.2 screw are included:



Two generic 1mm thermopads are pre-applied, with one extra to cushion a single-sided drive. The heatsink itself is a big chunk of aluminum skewered with three solid copper rods:



At 23mm height it should fit most configs. I'm planning to do some thermal testing when I replace my current OS drive.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 1, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> The heatsink itself is a big chunk of aluminum skewered with three solid copper rods:



Not heat pipes?


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 1, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Not heat pipes?


No, W1zzard confirmed this in his review of the Rocket Q4:


----------



## Shrek (Dec 1, 2022)

Clarification much appreciated

I consider this design a joke


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 1, 2022)

A solid copper rod will conduct heat perfectly fine - it is just bad at high thermal density applications. Same wattage but higher temps as it moves heat more slowly.

Which is supposed to be good for NAND.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 1, 2022)

Actually not; a thin copper heat sink would beat the thick aluminum with rods.

Not here to argue... just discuss.

The vertical copper cross section is tiny compared to that of the aluminum;
thinner aluminum alone would probably beat the combination.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Clarification much appreciated
> 
> I consider this design a joke


There are benefits to be had. Even solid copper conducts heat very well in such a configuration. It's not optimal, but not ineffective either.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 2, 2022)

I would go so far as to argue it has negative consequences; look at the thickness of the device.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 2, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I would go so far as to argue it has negative consequences; look at the thickness of the device.


Thickness doesn't necessarily equate to lower heat dissipation, just longer time until heat saturation and a larger delta-T for the same wattage. Essentially it will keep your SSD warm but not too hot.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 2, 2022)

Fair enough, that is why I argue that a thinner aluminum heatsink (without copper) would be its equal or superior.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I would go so far as to argue it has negative consequences; look at the thickness of the device.


The thickness can be an issue in a cramped system, but otherwise it's not a problem.



Shrek said:


> Fair enough, that is why I argue that a thinner aluminum heatsink (without copper) would be its equal or superior.


There are definitely pro & cons to each. Better airflow and more room in a spacious case will give a larger heatsink, like the one above, room to radiate their heat. In a smaller case, like an ITX or even a smaller MATX, a smaller heatsink might grant better results, depending on airflow dynamics.

So you're not wrong flat out, it's just that there is more to the story and a bigger picture at play.


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 2, 2022)

excuse the smudgy fingers and image quality

Finally decided to upgrade from my long-abused Sammy S8-plus.... Grabbed a S22-Ultra_ (smashing upgrade!!)_. Was planning on a full cash purchase for the S22/Plus but the week long Black Friday discounts at vodafone was too inviting. Not sure how good of a deal it was but switching from the default 36-month contract to 24-months it works out around £49 per month (£34/m for the device and £15/m for unlimited T/T + 100GB data SIM). So total cost of phone 34 x 24 = £816.

If anyones wandering, the second device on the right is a 5000mah extended battery... something I will need occasionally https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0B136TXNP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

FEEDBACK: The S22-ULTRA ticks so many boxes... perfectly large size, snappy fast (surprisingly), butter smooth and the camera quality/zoom functionality if out of this world (yep ive been living in a cave for the last 5 years). The inserted digital pen is a nice touch although i'm not a pen-man but who knows it might grow on me after a little practice. No expandable storage... a bummer! I overlooked they no longer provide a wall charger, just the cable! Whats up with that? Picked up a belkin USB-C for £17. Anyway, Overall: loving it and a big +1 for the sharp squared-off design which is right up my alley!

Quick question: are you guys still buying tampered glass screen protectors in 2022? Or are these phone screens built like a tank with improved scratch resistance?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 2, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> excuse the smudgy fingers and image quality
> 
> Finally decided to upgrade from my long-abused Sammy S8-plus.... Grabbed a S22-Ultra_ (smashing upgrade!!)_. Was planning on a full cash purchase for the S22/Plus but the week long Black Friday discounts at vodafone was too inviting. Not sure how good of a deal it was but switching from the default 36-month contract to 24-months it works out around £49 per month (£34/m for the device and £15/m for unlimited T/T + 100GB data SIM). So total cost of phone 34 x 24 = £816.
> 
> ...


Dunno about more modern phones but I have a crack on my iPhone 8+.. and I have no idea what happened to my phone when it got that. I suppose that you live in UK as you talk of Pounds, don't you guys have unlimited data there?


----------



## wolf (Dec 2, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> The S22-ULTRA ticks so many boxes


Love my S21U and will likely get an S23U, glad you like yours, I really fig the design!

As for screen protectors, you can use either, I go for a film these days, tempered glass seemed to crack too quickly and it was going through them too fast. Benefit though, the curved glass protectors with UV glue are super easy to get perfect fitment because they will self align to the horizontal axis, if you do it just make sure to tape over the earpiece/speaker grille/ports/buttons etc.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> excuse the smudgy fingers and image quality
> 
> Finally decided to upgrade from my long-abused Sammy S8-plus.... Grabbed a S22-Ultra_ (smashing upgrade!!)_. Was planning on a full cash purchase for the S22/Plus but the week long Black Friday discounts at vodafone was too inviting. Not sure how good of a deal it was but switching from the default 36-month contract to 24-months it works out around £49 per month (£34/m for the device and £15/m for unlimited T/T + 100GB data SIM). So total cost of phone 34 x 24 = £816.
> 
> ...


the pen is a great bluetooth clicker for taking photos, set it up on a tripod, aim it, and no wobbles or blur to be seen

Asbolutely get a screen protector, phones have not got any stronger over the years


----------



## Hunt3r (Dec 2, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Dunno about more modern phones but I have a crack on my iPhone 8+.. and I have no idea what happened to my phone when it got that. I suppose that you live in UK as you talk of Pounds, don't you guys have unlimited data there?


I use the S10 and a like.
So i use only for whatsapp and something my work, teams, emails, nothing more. I think i will use for more 2 years. haha


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 2, 2022)

Deepcool AK620, Ryzen 7 5700X and 1g of Kryonaut are on the way to hopefully arrive on my birthday tomorrow.  Sapphire Pulse 6800XT is being purchased on the 8th of December.  I'm a happy boy today.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 2, 2022)

I got another 4TB MX500 for under 200 quid on Cyber Monday, now I'll finally be able to retire my last hard drive.



Shrek said:


> I would go so far as to argue it has negative consequences; look at the thickness of the device.


Yes. SSD "heatsinks" are bullshit snake oil that do absolutely nothing if they don't work, and can actually be damaging if they do (because NAND loves high temperatures). That's why the only people who buy them are uneducated idiots.


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 2, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> I got another 4TB MX500 for under 200 quid on Cyber Monday, now I'll finally be able to retire my last hard drive.
> 
> 
> Yes. SSD "heatsinks" are bullshit snake oil that do absolutely nothing if they don't work, and can actually be damaging if they do (because NAND loves high temperatures). That's why the only people who buy them are uneducated idiots.


JayzTwoCents did something to do with cooling SSD's and think he got some performance uplift from cooling.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 2, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> JayzTwoCents did something to do with cooling SSD's and think he got some performance uplift from cooling.


JayzTwoCents is an idiot hack whose pronouncements on technology are less reliable than a chimpanzee predicting lottery numbers by throwing its poo.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 2, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> JayzTwoCents is an idiot hack whose pronouncements on technology are less reliable than a chimpanzee predicting lottery numbers by throwing its poo.



Do you watch any tech videos at all?


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 2, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Do you watch any tech videos at all?


Gamers Nexus. Nobody else is worth the time.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 2, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Do you watch any tech videos at all?


I know you weren't asking me but:  Honestly I don't.  This is the way.


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 2, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Dunno about more modern phones but I have a crack on my iPhone 8+.. and I have no idea what happened to my phone when it got that. I suppose that you live in UK as you talk of Pounds, don't you guys have unlimited data there?



I currently have 6 sim contracts... x3 unlimited data + x3 capped data. Multiple use-cases... work phone, personal phone, spare phone, x2 tablets for the kids/wife/guests and a sim operated MIFI adapter for the TV. Actually it was x4 unlimited data + x2 capped but with this new upgrade i downgraded to the discounted 100GB which will pop into the S8+ (work phone)... i hardly use anything over 20/30GB p/m on the work phone hence for £15 100gb makes for a nice saving. Unfortunately Vodafone's reception is the best in our area... they charge quite a bit for unlimited SIMs unlike other providers hence i'm glad i got some savings out of it. 



Mussels said:


> the pen is a great bluetooth clicker for taking photos, set it up on a tripod, aim it, and no wobbles or blur to be seen
> 
> Asbolutely get a screen protector, phones have not got any stronger over the years



Bluetooth snapper... thats super useful and definitely something i'll be using (product shots/family pics/etc) - the phone just got better  I think i need to look into tips/tricks to see what else the pen can do.

It would have been amazing if the S22u used some type of military grade glass... oh well, we can't have it all. I'll defo pick something up



wolf said:


> Love my S21U and will likely get an S23U, glad you like yours, I really fig the design!
> 
> As for screen protectors, you can use either, I go for a film these days, tempered glass seemed to crack too quickly and it was going through them too fast. Benefit though, the curved glass protectors with UV glue are super easy to get perfect fitment because they will self align to the horizontal axis, if you do it just make sure to tape over the earpiece/speaker grille/ports/buttons etc.



Honestly i struggle with those flimsy film type screeners... i always end up with bubbles. Some easily ironed out and others being a pain. I always clean up the area where im applying the extra layer and even use alcoholic wipes for a super clean and dry surface but the bubbles always somehow manage to creep in. Tampered glass just slips without any problems.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> I got another 4TB MX500 for under 200 quid on Cyber Monday, now I'll finally be able to retire my last hard drive.
> 
> 
> Yes. SSD "heatsinks" are bullshit snake oil that do absolutely nothing if they don't work, and can actually be damaging if they do (because NAND loves high temperatures). That's why the only people who buy them are uneducated idiots.


Uh, my intel 6000P NVME would like a word with you. It loves writing at 30MB/s without a heatsink and 600 with.



wheresmycar said:


> military grade glass...


no such thing, there is no magical glass that's scratch proof and shatter proof - the harder it gets against scratches the weaker it is against fractures.

With thickness limits and needing to work as a touch screen, there simply is no solution other than disposable covers at present


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 3, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> military grade glass


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Uh, my intel 6000P NVME would like a word with you. It loves writing at 30MB/s without a heatsink and 600 with.


This. And many(if not most) high performance SSD's have thermal monitoring and management features builtin to them.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2022)

It's the difference between theory "flash memory likes heat!" and reality "flash memory is just one of many components on that SSD"


Flash mem/NVME drives seem to have a pretty wide operating range, none of which i'd consider justification for not cooling them






It seems to be based on a myth from one specific flash module that worked this way combined with the next part after this crop






And the factual original source: Flash memory *may* slow down under 25c
A heatsink will never get it that cold.






Commonly misquoted/misunderstood article is here:
Influence of temperature of storage, write and read operations on multiple level cells NAND flash memories - ScienceDirect

At cold temperatures (under the -40C) data doesnt stay stored as long, and above the max recommended temps (85c) data corruption occurs.
A simple heatsink keeping them at room temperature is going to keep them in that happy middle ground since consumers don't use their computers in ambients of -40c or +85c


----------



## Prime2515102 (Dec 3, 2022)

I just picked up a couple WD Black 8TB drives (the 128MB cache version) to put in a RAID1 array for general storage. This is an upgrade from a Caviar Black 750GB (this was a single platter version if I remember right). I paid $60 for the Caviar Black in 2010 (it's still going strong!) and $140 each for the 8TB on black friday (I mention this just for perspective). I got these because they were the best bang for the buck with a five year warranty; speed wasn't my main concern, but wasn't last on my list of requirements.



Here's the Caviar Black 750GB (both drives are empty):



And here's the new drive (not in RAID1 yet):



Quite an upgrade I'd say for a HDD. I would have hoped HDD performance would have improved more over 13 years but you can't fight physics that much I suppose.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 3, 2022)

The Best Buy-special variant of the Samsung Odyssey G40B, which is 27". All the other variants of this model, are 25".

25" Odyssey G40B FHD IPS 240Hz 1ms G-Sync Gaming Monitor Monitors - LS25BG402ENXGO | Samsung US


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 3, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> I currently have 6 sim contracts... x3 unlimited data + x3 capped data. Multiple use-cases... work phone, personal phone, spare phone, x2 tablets for the kids/wife/guests and a sim operated MIFI adapter for the TV. Actually it was x4 unlimited data + x2 capped but with this new upgrade i downgraded to the discounted 100GB which will pop into the S8+ (work phone)... i hardly use anything over 20/30GB p/m on the work phone hence for £15 100gb makes for a nice saving. Unfortunately Vodafone's reception is the best in our area... they charge quite a bit for unlimited SIMs unlike other providers hence i'm glad i got some savings out of it.


Alrighty, I have a 4G sub on my phone and another as my internet connection, both are capped at 100Mbit.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 3, 2022)

Crazy how the "Christmas Money" from my Job was exactly the Price of this Card...


----------



## mechtech (Dec 3, 2022)

More storage


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 3, 2022)

The 4090 tuf card i got, coil whined worse than a pig would squeal you just stole it´s food from. So it got returned. Now i am trying my luck with this card in stead. It got coil whine, but far less than the tuf card and i find it acceptable, but not great either.





So what it this?




Its the adaptor to replace that ugly turd nvidia provide for RTX 4090.







My only black friday buying. Got it for 6,6 USD including my countries taxes.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 3, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> The 4090 tuf card i got, coil whined worse than a pig would squeal you just stole it´s food from. So it got returned. Now i am trying my luck with this card in stead. It got coil whine, but far less than the tuf card and i find it acceptable, but not great either.
> 
> View attachment 272845


don't forget to register the card!


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 3, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> don't forget to register the card!


All ready done for 4 year warrenty.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 3, 2022)

recently got a Ryzen 5900X to replace my 5600X and also got a AC Freezer II 240 ARGB


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> the harder it gets against scratches the weaker it is against fractures



poetically beautiful.... makes sense though.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 3, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> The 4090 tuf card i got, coil whined worse than a pig would squeal you just stole it´s food from. So it got returned. Now i am trying my luck with this card in stead. It got coil whine, but far less than the tuf card and i find it acceptable, but not great either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's pregnant


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 3, 2022)

Jetster said:


> I think it's pregnant


What's pregnant?


----------



## Jetster (Dec 3, 2022)

Tomgang said:


> What's pregnant?


There an ITX baby in the PC


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 3, 2022)

Jetster said:


> There an ITX baby in the PC


Ah yeah. It's still growing up. Soon as big as daddy. Still some way throw.

What you see is my dual system project I Can finnally call finish. I have a build thread it about it under projekt builds, if you want to see more about it.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 3, 2022)

That thing is massive


----------



## Shrek (Dec 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> View attachment 272768



I had no idea that the NAND chips heat themselves intentionally to reach optimal temperature.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I had no idea that the NAND chips heat themselves intentionally to reach optimal temperature.


They don't, only one particular model of NAND flash ever did that

The rest are designed to not heat up enough to get outside their safe ranges, and thats about it


----------



## mechtech (Dec 4, 2022)

wow quite a few 4090s on here.  Know how many nvme drives I could buy with that coin???   Well i'd run outa slots first


----------



## Tomgang (Dec 4, 2022)

mechtech said:


> wow quite a few 4090s on here.  Know how many nvme drives I could buy with that coin???   Well i'd run outa slots first


Well I ran out of nvme slots before I got a 4090. So I had no other choice than to go for a 4090


----------



## Shrek (Dec 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> They don't, only one particular model of NAND flash ever did that
> 
> The rest are designed to not heat up enough to get outside their safe ranges, and thats about it



That clears up that confusion.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 4, 2022)

Hi,
If you go to samsung website and look at the 980 pro ssd's they do state use a heatsink so not so stupid after all 








						980 PRO PCIe® 4.0 NVMe™ SSD 2TB Memory & Storage - MZ-V8P2T0B/AM | Samsung US
					

Discover the latest features and innovations available in the 980 PRO PCIe® 4.0 NVMe™ SSD 2TB. Find the perfect Memory & Storage for you!




					www.samsung.com


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 5, 2022)

White PA120......unfortunately, Reddit was wrong as usual. Phanteks T30 really doesn't fit properly, at least not without damaging fins/T30's corner pads/the white paint. Works on the FC140 but I can't fit a FC140.

I want to love Thermalright, but they just don't let me. The SS135's coldplate defaced one of my CPUs' IHS, and now one of the PA120's heatsink banks can't even stand up straight (leans visibly to one side). The tech may be basically identical between TR and Noctua but as hard as I try I just can't ignore the difference in care and build quality. I don't think they deserve a third chance.

I think I will return the PA120 and buy a U12A Chromax. A PA120+A12x25s costs me almost $10 more than the U12A Chromax by itself, and RAM clearance becomes a problem. Pity because the PA120 would have been one gorgeous cooler with the T30s mounted.

Can't say I didn't try, Thermalright.


----------



## maxfly (Dec 5, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> White PA120......unfortunately, Reddit was wrong as usual. Phanteks T30 really doesn't fit properly, at least not without damaging fins/T30's corner pads/the white paint. Works on the FC140 but I can't fit a FC140.
> 
> I want to love Thermalright, but they just don't let me. The SS135's coldplate defaced one of my CPUs' IHS, and now one of the PA120's heatsink banks can't even stand up straight (leans visibly to one side). The tech may be basically identical between TR and Noctua but as hard as I try I just can't ignore the difference in care and build quality. I don't think they deserve a third chance.
> 
> ...


How were they saying the t30s would work? As outside fans ziptied or something? Interesting.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2022)

You should ask whoever on reddit said it would work, if they were just guessing go kneecap them - but they may have have an installation method that solved the issue


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 5, 2022)

maxfly said:


> How were they saying the t30s would work? As outside fans ziptied or something? Interesting.





Mussels said:


> You should ask whoever on reddit said it would work, if they were just guessing go kneecap them - but they may have have an installation method that solved the issue



They didn't run outside fans so I wasn't expecting to run push pull (the size and shape of T30 corner pads isn't like the TR fans or A12x25). They ran a middle fan, with clips no less. The most I can do is shove a T30 in the middle and just let the heatsinks hold it in place - clips will damage the heatsink/bend the T30/start bisecting the corner pads


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/NR200/comments/vn13bs

PA120SE and PA120 are the same cooler except the SE omits a few fins and the cover plate. Serves me right for taking advice from reddit.


----------



## wolf (Dec 5, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Reddit was wrong as usual. Phanteks T30 really doesn't fit properly


This quote just led me down a 45 minute rabbit hole of if/how I could fit T30's to replace P12's in my build, seems fraught with challenges.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2022)

Ah, I'm not familiar with their fan model names so i missed that


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 5, 2022)

wolf said:


> This quote just led me down a 45 minute rabbit hole of if/how I could fit T30's to replace P12's in my build, seems fraught with challenges.



Seems easier on 140mm coolers, since the extra length to fit 140x25 logically works for 120x30. Fuma 2 has less fin density, but looks like some force and removal of corner pads still required


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/NR200/comments/p7hd0n

Took a closer look at the reddit post and regrettably I missed the fact buried in a comment down the page that OP removed all 8 corner pads from the T30. I removed 4 corner pads on one side but stopped when I realized that they are not intended to be removable (ie. glued with weak adhesive), and it didn't ameliorate anything.

If anything that irks me more. Having to rip glued corner pads off a fan to fit isn't what people call "Compatible!", at least not without a big asterisk. And that's if it helps at all (didn't look like it).


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2022)

At least double sided adhesive tape is cheap and easy to use, so you can re-stick them on there later if you go with it


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> At least double sided adhesive tape is cheap and easy to use, so you can re-stick them on there later if you go with it



You have my respect if you can do it. I doubt my ability to consistently apply it in an oddly shaped pentagonal area with a large round hole protruding from the middle. These fans cost me $38 each, not happy to bend and butcher them.

U12A should get here on Thursday.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 5, 2022)

The Thermalright PA 120 SE that I'd ordered on Saturday arrived yesterday. I was told by my bud that the Leven JS600 4TB SSD has also arrived at his place, though he'd informed me in the afternoon back home, and it was around 3am here in Toronto. Read good reviews of this Thermalright air cooler, even said to be comparable to Noctua/Be Quiet!, yet cheaper! It's been a while since I've gone air, it's been AIOs for the last few builds, looking forward to this new project when I get back.






I have a few more items to complete my 3900X build, I'm expecting delivery (to my bud's place):
Gigabyte X570S Aorus Elite AX
Corsair Vengeance RGB RT 32GB (2x16GB)DDR4 3600C16 (for 5900X rig, 32GB RAM from that rig will go into the 3900X build)
1TB NVMe M.2 NGFF SSD (for use as portable SSD) + NVMe M.2 NGFF SSD Enclosure (bought enclosure by mistake, so I got a cheap NGFF SSD to go with it)


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 5, 2022)

I decided to try my luck and get a Herman Miller Sayl chair from their Outlet store on Ebay, paid £381 for a nearly new one. This will replace my "Amzon Brand" office chair (which was pretty decent for the money, £131 on sale).
I can confirm the Sayl chair is quite nice, I wouldn't pay the RRP for it though.



Just realised this is not quite a tech purchase so I hope it won't bother anyone


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Helper (Dec 5, 2022)

Isn't that thing like... 250 bucks for a 750W? Lol, so overpriced tbh. As I recall, the topology also missed on one thing some even heftier PSUs like the AX1600i used. To do with the resonant circuitry or something. I looked into those to buy for myself, ended up with the Thor. Seemed better for what it's worth. Not saying it's a bad PSU, just not the most sensible unit... well, except probably for the fan used in it.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 5, 2022)

Helper said:


> Isn't that thing like... 250 bucks for a 750W? Lol, so overpriced tbh. As I recall, the topology also missed on one thing some even heftier PSUs like the AX1600i used. To do with the resonant circuitry or something. I looked into those to buy for myself, ended up with the Thor. Seemed better for what it's worth. Not saying it's a bad PSU, just not the most sensible unit... well, except probably for the fan used in it.


a 1000W Thor Platinum II costs already 334€  (and i don't like to pay 330€ for a 250€ PSU  just for some edgy RGB and a display)
this 1500W DPP12 costs 389€.
the AX1600 costs ~ 560-600€


----------



## Helper (Dec 5, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> a 1000W Thor Platinum II costs already 334€  (and i don't like to pay 330€ for a 250€ PSU  just for some edgy RGB and a display)
> this 1500W DPP12 costs 389€.
> the AX1600 costs ~ 560-600€



I'm not sure what you even get by buying the second revision, but a British review said, you get a more sensible unit by buying the 850'er. That's what I've done.

Also, excess power literally gives you nothing in most cases, just a worse efficiency curve unless you're at the sweet spot. Looking at your specs, it can be told you don't need 1500W.


----------



## maxfly (Dec 5, 2022)

Helper said:


> I'm not sure what you even get by buying the second revision, but a British review said, you get a more sensible unit by buying the 850'er. That's what I've done.
> 
> Also, excess power literally gives you nothing in most cases, just a worse efficiency curve unless you're at the sweet spot. Looking at your specs, it can be told you don't need 1500W.


And why do you assume he wants your opinion?

It seems your confused as to what the purpose of this thread is. You may want to brush up on the rules.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2022)

Helper said:


> I'm not sure what you even get by buying the second revision, but a British review said, you get a more sensible unit by buying the 850'er. That's what I've done.
> 
> Also, excess power literally gives you nothing in most cases, just a worse efficiency curve unless you're at the sweet spot. Looking at your specs, it can be told you don't need 1500W.



Do I smell some jealousy....


----------



## Helper (Dec 5, 2022)

maxfly said:


> And why do you assume he wants your opinion?
> 
> It seems your confused as to what the purpose of this thread is. You may want to brush up on the rules.



Am I supposed to positively talk about everything in this thread though? You're right that it carried on, but I had to tell the truth... kinda lol



P4-630 said:


> Do I smell some jealousy....




Nah, I'm good. The FSP topology lacked something that made me not buy the 750W version anyway...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> The Thermalright PA 120 SE that I'd ordered on Saturday arrived yesterday. I was told by my bud that the Leven JS600 4TB SSD has also arrived at his place, though he'd informed me in the afternoon back home, and it was around 3am here in Toronto. Read good reviews of this Thermalright air cooler, even said to be comparable to Noctua/Be Quiet!, yet cheaper! It's been a while since I've gone air, it's been AIOs for the last few builds, looking forward to this new project when I get back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a good cooler. How's it perform?



Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Just realised this is not quite a tech purchase so I hope it won't bother anyone


It's tech related, no worries!


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That looks like a good cooler. How's it perform?


THG did a review:








						Thermalright Peerless Assassin 120 SE Review: Incredible, Affordable Air Cooling Performance
					

Shockingly cool and quiet, less than $40!




					www.tomshardware.com
				




Hardware Canuck did a YT review:


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 5, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> THG did a review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HC's review is of the regular PA120.

My problem with reviews like Hardware Canucks is that a 260W 10980XE is relevant..........if we were living in like 2015 and thermal density was never a problem. X3D is the great equalizer of coolers.

I pressed the return button but I'll keep the PA120 around for a few days. In about a week I will have my rig back out on the bench and will have both U12A Chromax and PA120 head to head on the 5800X3D, with A12x25s and T30s. Perhaps it'll get a chance at redemption if it manages to positively destroy the U12A like Hardware Canucks is implying.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 5, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> HC's review is of the regular PA120.
> 
> My problem with reviews like Hardware Canucks is that a 260W 10980XE is relevant..........if we were living in like 2015 and thermal density was never a problem. X3D is the great equalizer of coolers.
> 
> I pressed the return button but I'll keep the PA120 around for a few days. In about a week I will have my rig back out on the bench and will have both U12A Chromax and PA120 head to head on the 5800X3D, with A12x25s and T30s. Perhaps it'll get a chance at redemption if it manages to positively destroy the U12A like Hardware Canucks is implying.


Hi,
36 threads to cool 
I'd say it's a good test for any cooler to try and be relevant with


----------



## maxfly (Dec 5, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> HC's review is of the regular PA120.
> 
> My problem with reviews like Hardware Canucks is that a 260W 10980XE is relevant..........if we were living in like 2015 and thermal density was never a problem. X3D is the great equalizer of coolers.
> 
> I pressed the return button but I'll keep the PA120 around for a few days. In about a week I will have my rig back out on the bench and will have both U12A Chromax and PA120 head to head on the 5800X3D, with A12x25s and T30s. Perhaps it'll get a chance at redemption if it manages to positively destroy the U12A like Hardware Canucks is implying.


I've tested both the pa120 and se vs the u12a chromax. The u12a isn't as loud at all fan ranges (dual a12s)but the pa is better at cooling (both versions),in my backup rig, by 5-7c consistently. I far prefer the u12a mounting mechanism over the pa 120/se. It's just better. The pa 120/se is fidgety af to line up compared to the securefirms dead on everytime ease. So no destruction going on.
  Nevertheless, You won't be disappointed in the u12a chromax, it looks sweet and performs very well on everything I've used it with. Price to performance the pa 120/se does crush it but what hsf can compete with it at less than $40?


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 5, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> HC's review is of the regular PA120.
> 
> My problem with reviews like Hardware Canucks is that a 260W 10980XE is relevant..........if we were living in like 2015 and thermal density was never a problem. X3D is the great equalizer of coolers.
> 
> I pressed the return button but I'll keep the PA120 around for a few days. In about a week I will have my rig back out on the bench and will have both U12A Chromax and PA120 head to head on the 5800X3D, with A12x25s and T30s. Perhaps it'll get a chance at redemption if it manages to positively destroy the U12A like Hardware Canucks is implying.


Well, THG did review the PA120 SE, and they were pretty happy with it.

On my part, I just wanna try out a cheaper but good air cooler after years of being in the 360mm AIO fold.


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 6, 2022)

The PA120 SE, amongst other recently launched TR products, are pointless for us UK buyers. They're either never in stock or never made it to the shores of England (for months-on). I was sold on the white variant both for performance and aesthetics... would have tied in nicely with my B&W build. Seen it one too many times now and its lost some of that early appeal.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 6, 2022)

Are they usually sold in the U.S.? Looks like one of the gents from Canada, loves them! (The Peerless Assassins)


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 6, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Well, THG did review the PA120 SE, and they were pretty happy with it.
> 
> On my part, I just wanna try out a cheaper but good air cooler after years of being in the 360mm AIO fold.



Hard not to be happy with the PA120's price  

I always have the worst timing.
I pulled the trigger too early on the SS135, overpaid, and scratched my CPU.
I pulled the trigger too early on the PA120, overpaid, got the leaning Tower of Pisa, and now Prime from TR distributor for cheaper than $USD MSRP.



maxfly said:


> I've tested both the pa120 and se vs the u12a chromax. The u12a isn't as loud at all fan ranges (dual a12s)but the pa is better at cooling (both versions),in my backup rig, by 5-7c consistently. I far prefer the u12a mounting mechanism over the pa 120/se. It's just better. The pa 120/se is fidgety af to line up compared to the securefirms dead on everytime ease. So no destruction going on.
> Nevertheless, You won't be disappointed in the u12a chromax, it looks sweet and performs very well on everything I've used it with. Price to performance the pa 120/se does crush it but what hsf can compete with it at less than $40?



Picked up a white cover for it too, cause why not. Always feel comfortable with Noctua. Over the years they sent me free mounting kits, free fan clips, and did that across-the-pond triple cooler exchange for me all free of charge with 2 day UPS Saver shipping. Secufirm is a trooper, given the hundreds of times I've remounted the C14S.

I think for sure I can see the PA120 pulling ahead on Intel. Heatsink mass is similar, but west-east heatpipe orientation (PA120) works perfectly for Intel dies and north-south is horrible (U12A). On Ryzen both are about equally bad LOL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> THG did a review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Excellent performance in those tests. What's your experience with it?


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 6, 2022)

Snagged one..  The most hated GPU on the market 

I have to say i'm impressed with the performance/temps/power ratio.
Stomps all over my 3080 12Gb Strix card while never reaching 60C, mostly mid 50s in game.

Power usage usually stays around 230w so far, where the 3080 strix was around 350-370w.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> You have my respect if you can do it. I doubt my ability to consistently apply it in an oddly shaped pentagonal area with a large round hole protruding from the middle. These fans cost me $38 each, not happy to bend and butcher them.
> 
> U12A should get here on Thursday.


You cut it and place it on the rubber piece first, then stick it in
It's how I replace any rubber stoppers i break reaching screw holes in devices

Totally with you on not wanting to do it, however.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 6, 2022)

Psychoholic said:


> The most hated GPU on the market



I'm looking into one of these also. All the hate makes you embarrassed to buy one unfortunately but I prefer the lower power output and cheaper price.

Waiting for the 7900XTX release and price cuts to the 4080 to make my decision.

Nice card! (oops)


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Excellent performance in those tests. What's your experience with it?


Can't say, I am buying parts now but can only assemble the 3900X rig when I get back to my home country in early February, will snag an RX 7900 XTX when I'm back.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2022)

Psychoholic said:


> The most hated GPU on the market


Why is that?



GamerGuy said:


> Can't say, I am buying parts now but can only assemble the 3900X rig when I get back to my home country in early February, will snag an RX 7900 XTX when I'm back.


Oh, that's right, you've mentioned that. Sorry man.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 6, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why is that?
> 
> 
> Oh, that's right, you've mentioned that. Sorry man.


I think he'd made that comment because it's not selling well, and because it;s overpriced. It's a strategic move by nGreedia, price its 2nd highest card high, move the remaining RTX 3000 series cards off the shelves as peeps generally avoid that card. I suspect that when the RX 7900 series are released, nGreedia would make a price adjustment on it.


And, not a problem about forgetting that I'm overseas, heck, I wish I could forget it myself.


----------



## Braegnok (Dec 6, 2022)

Added three 15mm fans to the bottom of my chassis to improve negative pressure.

I went with Noctua NF-A12X15 PWM Chromax Black 1850 RPM fans.


----------



## igralec84 (Dec 6, 2022)

Psychoholic said:


> Snagged one..  The most hated GPU on the market
> 
> I have to say i'm impressed with the performance/temps/power ratio.
> Stomps all over my 3080 12Gb Strix card while never reaching 60C, mostly mid 50s in game.
> ...



Eh, forget the price (maybe waiting a couple of weeks would be better but you can't be sure of stock in these times) and placement and 7900XTX stuff, just enjoy it and play some RT games to feel good


----------



## TheDeeGee (Dec 6, 2022)

Keychron Q6


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 6, 2022)

How do people like the Radeon RX 6750 XT? I got the Sapphire Nitro+ version of it and it regularly gets close to 230W when pushed real hard.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 6, 2022)

Braegnok said:


> Added three 15mm fans to the bottom of my chassis to improve negative pressure.
> 
> I went with Noctua NF-A12X15 PWM Chromax Black 1850 RPM fans.


Dunno man, Bit-tech fan-investigation (albeit old) showed diminishing returns past 3-4 fans in a case. You've got 7, so I guess if they are quiet enough ain't a problem. I was running all negative pressure for a while, no intake and for my system was perfectly fine.


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 6, 2022)

Outback Bronze said:


> I'm looking into one of these also. All the hate makes you embarrassed to buy one unfortunately but I prefer the lower power output and cheaper price.
> 
> Waiting for the 7900XTX release and price cuts to the 4080 to make my decision.
> 
> Nice card! (oops)



My thoughts exactly, the low power consumption is nice for a change.
I was complaining about the fact they used the 4090 cooler on it, but it never even gets warm.



lexluthermiester said:


> Why is that?



Oh, Just the bad press mostly from the price they have been getting.


----------



## Arco (Dec 6, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Dunno man, Bit-tech fan-investigation (albeit old) showed diminishing returns past 3-4 fans in a case. You've got 7, so I guess if they are quiet enough ain't a problem. I was running all negative pressure for a while, no intake and for my system was perfectly fine.


I can't hear you over my 9 fans! Did you say add more?!


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 6, 2022)

Arco said:


> I can't hear you over my 9 fans! Did you say add more?!


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 6, 2022)

Already calibrated my monitor. Have to say, I was surprised at how simple brightness change might drastically affect the color accuracy.

But no points to datacolor for delivering hardware with literally no manual, no link to actual documentation, nada. Just the hardware, link to support page and serial number.

Calibrated with DisplayCal instead of using the SpyderX software.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 6, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Already calibrated my monitor. Have to say, I was surprised at how simple brightness change might drastically affect the color accuracy.
> 
> But no points to datacolor for delivering hardware with literally no manual, no link to actual documentation, nada. Just the hardware, link to support page and serial number.
> 
> Calibrated with DisplayCal instead of using the SpyderX software.


Would love to own something like that. Enjoy it!


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 6, 2022)

I've had two EVGA mouse wheels fail and thankfully the third mouse has lasted until Amazon had a sale:


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 6, 2022)

Some boujee packaging for a testbench


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 6, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I've had two EVGA mouse wheels fail and thankfully the third mouse has lasted until Amazon had a sale:
> 
> View attachment 273280



yaay love the G502 Hero bad boy!!

I've gone through a number of ~£60 mice and this one (for me) is simply the best!! Maybe the glove fits the hand beautifully or the thumb resting piece adds a little butter smooth immersiveness... i dunno, after getting used to it i can't see myself switching to anything else. The weight tuning at stock was perfect hence none added/removed. Love the infinite scroll feature too which is super useful with long-winded page scrolling (work/browsing). Plenty of macro keys and overall a well-built clickity click hand hog... what else can you ask for 

It wouldn't be just to talk about her without sharing a pic:


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 7, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> yaay love the G502 Hero bad boy!!
> 
> I've gone through a number of ~£60 mice and this one (for me) is simply the best!! Maybe the glove fits the hand beautifully or the thumb resting piece adds a little butter smooth immersiveness... i dunno, after getting used to it i can't see myself switching to anything else. The weight tuning at stock was perfect hence none added/removed. Love the infinite scroll feature too which is super useful with long-winded page scrolling (work/browsing). Plenty of macro keys and overall a well-built clickity click hand hog... what else can you ask for
> 
> ...



Oh that's great to hear!  I bought this somewhat blind based on experience with a G710+ keyboard that I've had forever.  It was a great deal at $40 to the door.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 7, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Some boujee packaging for a testbench



You weren't kidding.  Honestly gets worse the longer I stop to take in the little details.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 7, 2022)

Couple degrees improvement so far, but it is the end of the day so ambient temp is high. Probably will test the T30 fan swap sometime later this week. Frankly not sure if the PA120 is still worth my time.

It's a nice testbench, very sturdy. This is one of those times I'm glad I have the Impact. Whereas other ITX boards bend like a banana, the Impact is virtually flat under a U12A and 4lb GPU.


----------



## maxfly (Dec 7, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> Oh that's great to hear!  I bought this somewhat blind based on experience with a G710+ keyboard that I've had forever.  It was a great deal at $40 to the door.


If your a g502 fan keep an eye on bestbuy. They will have them on sale for $30-$40 through out the year. Have to act fast tho.
$35 right now for black, $40 for white. They had the white se for $24.98 last year.


			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-g502-hero-wired-optical-gaming-mouse-with-rgb-lighting-black/6265133.p?skuId=6265133


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 7, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> View attachment 273295


ooh, I forgot they released a m-itx version. Want but don't need..yet


----------



## masterdeejay (Dec 7, 2022)

Im building a budget i9 x299 rig. (i need a lot of pcie lanes but the lowest price, x99 is also a good choice but i want something newer)

Motherboard Asrock X299 Taichi XE from ebay 1y wr. 150 Eur
CPU: I9 7900X ES from ebay 100 Usd
Cooler: Thermalright ultra 120 extreme (6/12 heatpipes) from local store 13 Usd + two new Arctic P12 fan ~10 usd

I have from older builds:
8x8 Gb DDR4 ECC REG 2666 (i used these in my X99, C621 builds)
Superflower 750W platinum (it is a strong and quiet psu)
2x Intel P3600 800gb u.2 to pcie SSD (was almost free)
Samsung 980 Pro 1tb OEM + heatsink
Quadro M2000
Tesla M40 modded for gaming and a few pcie risers
Dell H310 modded to LSI 9211-8i and 6tb HGST Sas drive (from few scrap server for free)

The motherboard supports ecc reg ram but just with the older bios, but i modded the newest bios with the old intel microcode so i can use the new features and ecc reg support.
There will be no overclock on the cpu, it is not unlocked and not really an i9 but a Xeon W 2155 ES that works in x299.


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 8, 2022)

Entering the realm of Ultra HD with this budget 27" 4K60 Dell:




No fancy features to brag about, but the S2721QS earned recommendations from RTINGS, Tom's and other sites for being the best 4K display in its price range. It's an IPS office monitor with outstanding text clarity and sub-pixel precision that has great ergonomics.

Since I'm happy with 60 fps and spend most of my time working with text, this display fits my needs perfectly. It should also scale well to 1080p when my GPU can't keep up.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 8, 2022)

The 6700 XT arrives probably next week. Now let's install this.








QuietBob said:


> Entering the realm of Ultra HD with this budget 27" 4K60 Dell:
> 
> View attachment 273537
> 
> ...


I got a 32" Lenovo as you can see


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 8, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> The 6700 XT arrives probably next week. Now let's install this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy with my Samsung Odyssey G40B 27-inch! Albeit it's 1080p. It's my first 240 Hz'er!


----------



## Gumby (Dec 9, 2022)

Little b-day present to myself.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 9, 2022)

Most expensive fans I've ever bought for a PC...


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Most expensive fans I've ever bought for a PC...
> 
> View attachment 273702



If only I'd known how bad the fan market was about to get the day I tried suggesting to a national retailer their selection of fans (and air coolers) was a bit stale just a few years back.  US$200 for three vanity fans and proprietary accessories...  

I was confused when they assumed I thought more expensive equaled more better.  Would've rather bought a Chromax (or Scythe) from them than an online retailer despite it coming at a premium price.  Much less been able to find the one or two better options for radiators show up in their house brand Inland.  All of the above without massive retail markup for the name brand would've been highly agreeable.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 9, 2022)

TheDeeGee said:


> Keychron Q6
> 
> View attachment 273236View attachment 273238View attachment 273239


What are the Playstation keys for?



Super Firm Tofu said:


> I've had two EVGA mouse wheels fail and thankfully the third mouse has lasted until Amazon had a sale:
> 
> View attachment 273280


Sadly the scroll wheel on those are horrid, I had one and I kept slipping on it.
The new versions have a rubberised scroll wheel that's 100x better.
Nothing wrong with the mouse otherwise though.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 9, 2022)

Damn, it arrived today!


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## lZKoce (Dec 9, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Damn, it arrived today!


Come on man, you are blue-balling us! Open the box!


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 9, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Come on man, you are blue-balling us! Open the box!


Already installed the drivers


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 9, 2022)

This might be a little upgrade from my 1660 Super...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 9, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> Come on man, you are blue-balling us! Open the box!


Well, I lost my mind to the audio problems of the CHVII so I went back to my trusty B550 board and took also a pic:


----------



## mechtech (Dec 9, 2022)

xrobwx71 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on this:
> I should receive it mid-December.
> 
> 
> ...


Put it on your front window facing the street and you don't have to put up any Christmas lights lol.


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 9, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sadly the scroll wheel on those are horrid, I had one and I kept slipping on it.
> The new versions have a rubberised scroll wheel that's 100x better.
> Nothing wrong with the mouse otherwise though.



I'm not sure which one I have but it comes with a button situated next to the wheel - once activated, the rubberized brakes are applied. Once deactivated, you get a super fast infinite scroll effect... which i admit at first was annoying to use but over time i've got used to it.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 9, 2022)

I never did post them up.. my bad!


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 9, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Sadly the scroll wheel on those are horrid, I had one and I kept slipping on it.
> The new versions have a rubberised scroll wheel that's 100x better.
> Nothing wrong with the mouse otherwise though.


At first I thought you might be talking about my failing EVGA mice, but then finally opened the Logi today, and sure enough, it's just a plastic, non rubberized wheel.  Not too crazy about that.  Even the cheap wireless keyboard/mouse sets I have around are rubberized.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 10, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> At first I thought you might be talking about my failing EVGA mice, but then finally opened the Logi today, and sure enough, it's just a plastic, non rubberized wheel.  Not too crazy about that.  Even the cheap wireless keyboard/mouse sets I have around are rubberized.


That is indeed the exact wrong place to pinch pennies, logitech.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2022)

Gumby said:


> Little b-day present to myself.View attachment 273651


Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Dec 10, 2022)

After I realized that I needed another DP-HDMI cable (rather than the DP-DP cable I had bought), I said F it, I am not wasting money on other of those stupid HDMI cables (DisplayPort forever!), so I decided to just look for a monitor with a DisplayPort. Iiyama's are hard to find in the US, so I decided to look for business monitors (I don't trust all the regular consumer garbage that fails within 2 years, especially not LG or Samsung) and found this HP on eBay. I had seen an older HP with a manufacture date of late 2013, so I thought that I was buying an 8 year old monitor (like my Iiyama) for $54 with a big white scuff/scratch on the stand, which is fair enough. Then it arrived yesterday and I was unpacking it today when I saw that it came in its original HP box, so I thought, "that's nice". Finally, I opened it and saw that there was still a protective plastic sticker on the HP logo on the back (there were also some other protective plastic stickers still attached) and I thought, "wow it must be brand new", so I check the manufacture date: january 2022! So I basically bought a brand new B stock 1080p business monitor for $54 on eBay. Hopefully it will last a couple years until I have the money to buy a $400-500 1440p or 4K Iiyama.

It has a much nicer menu than my old Iiyama, including low blue light mode. The minimum brightness (I have it set to 2/100 currently) it is still pretty bright though but not painfully so. The buttons are less annoying than those on my Iiyama and the bezels are much smaller. For those interested it is specifically a HP P22h G4
HP P22h 21.5" monitor


----------



## Gumby (Dec 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Happy Birthday to you!


Thank you......... I join the 50 club


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 10, 2022)

Gumby said:


> Thank you......... I join the 50 club


I'm not too far away from that club.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 10, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not too far away from that club.


 lol I even joined AARP...... since the wife doesn't acknowledge her 50...... Might as well get as many discounts as possible


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 10, 2022)

Gumby said:


> Thank you......... I join the 50 club


I felt good then, only being 42.  Then realised it's only 8 years away...  Shit...


----------



## Dirt Chip (Dec 10, 2022)

4TB transcard 2.5' SSD for day-to-day work, and with that I've completed my new 'sheep' rig  (except fans, but as long winter is here I'm good).
My setup already use all 6 SATA port + 2 out of 4 Nvme's and that the base setup.
Don't have enough space in description to write all up.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 10, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> I'm not sure which one I have but it comes with a button situated next to the wheel - once activated, the rubberized brakes are applied. Once deactivated, you get a super fast infinite scroll effect... which i admit at first was annoying to use but over time i've got used to it.


That's not what I meant, that feature is why I keep buying Logitech mice.
I meant the wheel itself is all metal and quite slippery and horrible in use. The more recent versions have a metal wheel with a rubber surface that you touch, which is much better.



Super Firm Tofu said:


> At first I thought you might be talking about my failing EVGA mice, but then finally opened the Logi today, and sure enough, it's just a plastic, non rubberized wheel.  Not too crazy about that.  Even the cheap wireless keyboard/mouse sets I have around are rubberized.


It's aluminium or some alloy, not plastic.
Regardless, it's not nice.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 10, 2022)

my latest tech purchase is in my system specs under my name.

new build, just finished it tonight.

Microcenter had a deal I could not pass up, I had to go on a long drive though since they don't offer shipping on this particular deal.

buy a 7700x and get mid-tier (damn near top tier) ram for free and on top of that $20 off a mobo. I got the $199 gigabyte b650m elite mobo for $179.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 10, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> my latest tech purchase is in my system specs under my name.
> 
> new build, just finished it tonight.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they've been running this for a while. Did two builds for people already taking advantage of this deal. 

200 usd ram for free and 20 off a mobo makes it unbeatable if you live near a microcenter.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 10, 2022)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Yeah, they've been running this for a while. Did two builds for people already taking advantage of this deal.
> 
> 200 usd ram for free and 20 off a mobo makes it unbeatable if you live near a microcenter.



It's sold out last two times I tried, third time was the charm, but it did sell out within 5 hours at my local microcenter, I just got lucky and arrived right when they opened.


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 10, 2022)

Blaeza said:


> I felt good then, only being 42.  Then realised it's only 8 years away...  Shit...



As you age time be slippin fast, but when you're young it feels like it's practically at a stand still.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## freeagent (Dec 10, 2022)

Oooo fancy


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 10, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 273844
> View attachment 273845



Photos with no celebration doesn't give much hope they won't be back in a warehouse soon.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Dec 11, 2022)

......so happy to see prices go back to normal...that i randomly  bought a bunch of stuff just because they were cheap:


Gtx 1660 Super $100 upgraded sons pc from a gtx 670
Gtx 1660, A320 motherboard, 16 gigs ddr4, ryzen 2600(fried)  $50!!!   dropped in a 3200g and made a linux box to play with
gtx 960 $25.....just because
Gtx 1070 $100 upgraded other sons pc from a gtx 660
nothing spectacular but just a small bump until i get my hands on some higher end stuff.....but just having fun once again.  Prices dropping so quick though.....by the time i post this i'd probably paid too much.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 11, 2022)

A little touch of white to change things up a bit


----------



## Shrek (Dec 11, 2022)

Confused; what is the purpose of the Phanteks fan?


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 11, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Confused; what is the purpose of the Phanteks fan?



Just to provide some RAM airflow that I lost when I moved from the NH-C14S to the NH-U12A

it's mounted to the bench


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 11, 2022)

I just wish Noctua would have not written CHROMAX in big black letters on a beauitful white frame that I will be staring at through a glass window case, that is only pet peeve I have about their Chromax lin for all white builders.

edit:  on topic:  I am using Arctic MX-6 on my new EK 280mm AIO btw


----------



## Dirt Chip (Dec 11, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I just wish Noctua would have not written CHROMAX in big black letters on a beauitful white frame that I will be staring at through a glass window case, that is only pet peeve I have about their Chromax lin for all white builders.


Just use


----------



## TheDeeGee (Dec 11, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> What are the Playstation keys for?


Just 4 extra keys you can bind anything to. Not sure why they went with the PS style, but looks neat.

I use them for media functions.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 12, 2022)

TheDeeGee said:


> Just 4 extra keys you can bind anything to. Not sure why they went with the PS style, but looks neat.
> 
> I use them for media functions.


Ducky puts them on their keyboards too, on my MK Typist it's:
Launch Calculator
Mute
Vol Down
Vol Up


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> View attachment 274130



what's this for when you already have a DH-15?


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 12, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> what's this for when you already have a DH-15?


the NH D15 has its fan almost sucking in the Cables from the GPU (Testbench, 12VHPWR is on the same height as the first fan)
this one has enough clearance and i always wanted one. (i have two NH D15, NH U12A and two S)


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 12, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> the NH D15 has it's fans almost sucking in the Cables from the GPU (Testbench, 12VHPWR is on the same height as the first fan)
> this one has enough clearance and i always wanted one. (i have two NH D15, NH U12A and two S)



I love Noctua too, but holy crap, lol


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 12, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I love Noctua too, but holy crap, lol


I use the case badges to start my PC


----------



## TheDeeGee (Dec 13, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Ducky puts them on their keyboards too, on my MK Typist it's:
> Launch Calculator
> Mute
> Vol Down
> Vol Up


I got the knob version for volume and mute (It can be pressed down), it's a very industrial grade one.


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 13, 2022)

Long story short... our european room share tenant + builder left the UK and left a bunch of stuff behind with us. It was supposed to be a 2-3 week return but its been over 2 years and we haven't heard from him. With a small amount of cash owed most of it was easily covered by the bunch of stuff he's left behind... mostly low value tools and a ton of bits n bobs. Best of em, was this Makita impact driver with a very nice screwdriver/drill set + super fast charger (all seems fairly new with little use). 2-years on i decided to make use of it... although I hope he's ok and would love to have him back (super handy guy without the rip-off prices most builders charge in the south of UK).


----------



## wolf (Dec 13, 2022)

SN850X 2 TB Arrived today, popped it in the Jonsbo heatsink, snug would be a generous word... It's tight back there.

The 500GB HAS 2200Mb/s read and 800MB/s write, and is going in the usb enclosure. Pretty awesome to see read speeds over usb over 900MB/s in practice, I was worried it was limited at first by the usb bus somehow around 500MB/s till I realised that copy was from a sata ssd.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 13, 2022)

wolf said:


> SN850X 2 TB Arrived today, popped it in the Jonsbo heatsink, snug would be a generous word... It's tight back there.
> 
> The 500GB HAS 2200Mb/s read and 800MB/s write, and is going in the usb enclosure. Pretty awesome to see read speeds over usb over 900MB/s in practice, I was worried it was limited at first by the usb bus somehow around 500MB/s till I realised that copy was from a sata ssd.
> View attachment 274273View attachment 274274View attachment 274275



Odd, M.2 at the back of a motherboard, no airflow though, hope the heatsink can keep it cool.


----------



## wolf (Dec 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Odd, M.2 at the back of a motherboard, no airflow though, hope the heatsink can keep it cool.


Seems like somewhat common placement for higher end ITX boards, and yeah originally I was going to go with the front slot w/ included heatsink, but I prefer the OS drive to have the direct CPU link, so I opted for a slim heatsink otherwise the back panel wont go on... fingers crossed that temps aren't too bad, it's purely there as a game drive so I suppose time will tell, but I won't be doing other data intensive work on it, so as long as it can keep up with direct storage I'll be wrapped.


----------



## Argyr (Dec 13, 2022)

This neat little mouse bungee. The xtrfy B4 black. A bit overpriced but perfect in every way


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 13, 2022)

Argyr said:


> This neat little mouse bungee. The xtrfy B4 black. A bit overpriced but perfect in every way
> 
> View attachment 274281




For years now I only use wireless mice.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 13, 2022)

Argyr said:


> This neat little mouse bungee. The xtrfy B4 black. A bit overpriced but perfect in every way


I thought these products died away, but hey for every train there are passengers. 


P4-630 said:


> For years now I only use wireless mice.


+1 that's the way uhu uhu...


----------



## Argyr (Dec 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> For years now I only use wireless mice.


I don't like wireless stuff, but I understand why people favor it. I have plenty of space on my desk, it's not a fashion show I don't mind cables


----------



## wolf (Dec 13, 2022)

New drive certainly seems to have the goods compared to the others in my system, quick and dirty bench for an indication on speeds.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 13, 2022)

Argyr said:


> I don't like wireless stuff, but I understand why people favor it. I have plenty of space on my desk, it's not a fashion show I don't mind cables



All wireless it's the future man!!


----------



## Arco (Dec 13, 2022)

Argyr said:


> I don't like wireless stuff, but I understand why people favor it. I have plenty of space on my desk, it's not a fashion show I don't mind cables


Yes absolutely. I don't see the point of a wireless keyboard but a wireless mouse has good reasons. I really dislike a mouse cable pulling and pushing my mouse around.


----------



## wolf (Dec 13, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> All wireless it's the future man!!


After being burned on and off over the years with wireless mice crapping out, I've had a Corsair Dark Core RBG Pro SE for a while now, and it's flawless, little wireless charging puck on my desk, cable port as a backup if the wireless ever shits the bed, it's very nice.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Dec 13, 2022)

wolf said:


> SN850X 2 TB Arrived today, popped it in the Jonsbo heatsink, snug would be a generous word... It's tight back there.


Same experience I had with my heatsink as well, I was worried I was going to snap the SSD in half.


----------



## SN2716057 (Dec 13, 2022)

As I couldn't decide on a new case for my newest ryzen I went with the Streacom BC1 v2 open bench table. Black looks great and vertical is now an option too.





edit: Waiting on a few parts. The GTX 1080 with a beefier aftermarket air cooler (left) and the EKWB water cooled 1080 Ti (right).


----------



## wolf (Dec 13, 2022)

TheLostSwede said:


> Same experience I had with my heatsink as well, I was worried I was going to snap the SSD in half.


Yeah it felt dicey at times  but I'm satisfied that it's in well enough haha


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> All wireless it's the future man!!


Nope. There will always be people that prefer wired.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 14, 2022)

Bought an XFX MERC 310 RX 7900 XTX, as Steve of GN had said, just about the baddest card around with 5 X'es...no nVidia card comes close!


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 14, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Bought an XFX MERC 310 RX 7900 XTX, as Steve of GN had said, just about the baddest card around with 5 X'es...no nVidia card comes close!


XXX rated?


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 14, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> XXX rated?


It's rated 5 X'es, you can't beat that! No other card can lay claim to that!!!


----------



## THE_EGG (Dec 14, 2022)

Managed to snag a 7900 XTX on release day


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> no nVidia card comes close!


The folks here at TPU would like a word...


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The folks here at TPU would like a word...


Eh, why so serious? I was being jocular, or just mucking around.

I mean, after all, it's undeniable that nVidia's RT*X* 4090 has only one miserable 'X', while the* X*F*X* MERC 310 R*X* 7900 *X*T*X *has 5*, *that's raw *'X'* powah right there!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Eh, why so serious? I was being jocular, or just mucking around.
> 
> I mean, after all, it's undeniable that nVidia's RT*X* 4090 has only one miserable 'X', while the* X*F*X* MERC 310 R*X* 7900 *X*T*X *has 5*, *that's raw *'X'* powah right there!


Fair enough. It's one thing to be joking in a real life conversation and everyone pick up on it due to vocal inflection and intonation. In text however, jokes intended to be subtle can come off as completely serious unless you denote them with " /s " or " /jk " or something else to indicate you're not serious.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. It's one thing to be joking in a real life conversation and everyone pick up on it due to vocal inflection and intonation. In text however, jokes intended to be subtle can come off as completely serious unless you denote them with " /s " or " /jk " or something else to indicate you're not serious.


Sorry, I'd thought everyone had caught on the joke, I'd mentioned Steve of GN who had made a vid about it where he'd talked about the number of X'es of the card.that makes it unbeatable, so to say.

I may be a fanATIc or AMD fanboy, but I know where the RX 7900 XTX stands against the RTX 4090, perhaps it's up to the RX 7950 XTX to beat that monstrous card, definitely not the 7900 XTX.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Sorry, I'd thought everyone had caught on the joke, I'd mentioned Steve of GN who had made a vid about it where he'd talked about the number of X'es of the card.that makes it unbeatable, so to say.


Ah! I see. Not everyone watches GN. I only watch when he visits a topic I'm interested in.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 15, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Sorry, I'd thought everyone had caught on the joke, I'd mentioned Steve of GN who had made a vid about it where he'd talked about the number of X'es of the card.that makes it unbeatable, so to say.
> 
> I may be a fanATIc or AMD fanboy, but I know where the RX 7900 XTX stands against the RTX 4090, perhaps it's up to the RX 7950 XTX to beat that monstrous card, definitely not the 7900 XTX.



I don't watch Gamer's NeXus but it coaXed a chuckle from me.  Congrats on the RX XTX by XFX.  I'm guessing it'll be eXceptional and eXcel in gaming - possibly even be eXtraordinary.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 15, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I don't watch Gamer's NeXus but it coaXed a chuckle from me.  Congrats on the RX XTX by XFX.  I'm guessing it'll be eXceptional and eXcel in gaming - possibly even be eXtraordinary.


Sounds like a job application for XTX marketing department.


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 15, 2022)

Some pics, the MERC 310 was taken at the shop where my friend had gone to pick up the card for me (I really do have to buy him a great lunch for the effort when I get back). The pics of the card was taken at the shop he had gone to pick up the card early this morning (it was Thursday afternoon there):





The beast, being held by a staff member of the shop, it's pretty big, but relatively small next to the RTX 4080/4090





Some of the other stuff I may have mentioned, but I don't think I'd posted pics of yet. Leven JS600 4TB SATA SSD for my 2nd rig










Now is prolly as good a time to go 32GB especially when prices of DDR4 RAM kits are going for pretty reasonable prices/


----------



## pzqking (Dec 15, 2022)

A 5700G CPU.
WIth  a VEGA8 GPU,individual GPUs is no longer essential,but only supportive when facing AI calculations.
And surely,faster deconding.


----------



## pzqking (Dec 15, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Some pics, the MERC 310 was taken at the shop where my friend had gone to pick up the card for me (I really do have to buy him a great lunch for the effort when I get back). The pics of the card was taken at the shop he had gone to pick up the card early this morning (it was Thursday after there):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dreamed PC...
3*8pin power supply?!Seems no need for extra warmth generration in winter.
Maybe a HDD is much more sutable for a large storage?Maybe poverty has strictly limited my imagination.
Are these thing going to part with a 13900K or 7950X?


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 15, 2022)

pzqking said:


> Dreamed PC...
> 3*8pin power supply?!Seems no need for extra warmth generration in winter.
> Maybe a HDD is much more sutable for a large storage?Maybe poverty has strictly limited my imagination.
> Are these thing going to part with a 13900K or 7950X?


Far from a dream PC, but it's definitely good enough for my usage scenario. I'll have two full AMD gaming PCs when I'm done (see system specs). I figured that though I'd be held back somewhat with the 5900X, I'd still be getting good enough framerate to keep gameplay smooth. Same goes for the R9 3900X + RX 6900 XT setup....


----------



## pzqking (Dec 15, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Far from a dream PC, but it's definitely good enough for my usage scenario. I'll have two full AMD gaming PCs when I'm done (see system specs). I figured that though I'd be held back somewhat with the 5900X, I'd still be getting good enough framerate to keep gameplay smooth. Same goes for the R9 3900X + RX 6900 XT setup....


AMD YES.
As to be a AI researcher,a NV GPU is neccessary for me.I got a 20 core server years ago,but it dosen't performs good with games,even it got a K80 on it.
However,maybe cpus today are somehow "overperformenced",I got a 5300GE lastyear,combined with a 2080Super,Hitman II highest graphics options is ok on 100+ fps.
For jobs,it seems better to have a workstation or a server.But for gaming,is there anything better than a 7900XTX?


----------



## Shrek (Dec 15, 2022)

Set of ear pads to keep some headphones running


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2022)

oh... well...

not a pair of Ultimate Ear Wonderboom 2 but they'll do just fine

25ish chf a piece and yes... BLT stand for Bacon Letuce Tomato


driver on each side  it seems plus bottom and top "boomer" no waterproof IP like the wonderboom but for my use it's fine!


yeah .... they are RGB (and music syncing for some modes, from what i saw 3-4 modes plus the obvious "off" mode )

plenty connection BT5.0 USB-A (for USBkey/HDD) uSD card slot and Aux 3.5mm USB Micro for charging ... (*sadface* ah, i have enough cables of all sorts so, no biggies)

add that to two 3 months Spotify cards and i am fine until middle of next year

gift for the bike ... that thing came from the idea of a 17yrs young clever guy who 3D printed the prototype

so, my bike frame is not compatible with the mounting options, matter not


beat any saddle bag i could fit under the saddle, the bike lock i have fit right in, thus now when i don't want to carry a bag sufficient enough to carry the lock: perfect (plus i can put the lights in it to also avoid carrying them when i park the bike ) worry not i did correct the misalignement  (and changed the unlock code  ) 

now ... i just need some strong couble sided tape to afix the rear light craddle on the box 

and i could make it more tech by adding ...


yes, that's a cover that incorporate a 10k mAh powerbank and solar panel on each sides


----------



## QuietBob (Dec 16, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> not a pair of Ultimate Ear Wonderboom 2 but they'll do just fine


What's with the cross on the speaker? Is it just me or does it look like an urn?


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The folks here at TPU would like a word...


TPU still has a video channel?

Cool.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 16, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> What's with the cross on the speaker? Is it just me or does it look like an urn?
> 
> View attachment 274717


Volume buttons. 

With the music some people play, maybe an urn would be a better choice for them...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2022)

QuietBob said:


> What's with the cross on the speaker? Is it just me or does it look like an urn?
> 
> View attachment 274717


ahah, the Wonderboom (or all "boom") from Ultimate Ear also have the volume up and down placed like that ... it does indeed look like you say.



except the Hyperboom



Spoiler: well,



tho i don't really care ... cross or anything religious hold no meaning to me ... (yeah, filthy heretic, although atheist but not agnostic )
ofc, people are free to believe, or not, in what they wish to 





Count von Schwalbe said:


> Volume buttons.
> 
> With the music some people play, maybe an urn would be a better choice for them...


with the music i play sometime ... maybe i should hold the speaker upside down? (if i should trust the priest of the local church near the school i went to ... to him anything not church choir, organ music was the anthechrist work and should have been banned  he was a bit of an extremist on that subject, hehehe.)


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Dec 16, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> with the music i play sometime ... maybe i should hold the speaker upside down? (if i should trust the priest of the local church near the school i went to ... to him anything not church choir, organ music was the anthechrist work and should have been banned  he was a bit of an extremist on that subject, hehehe.)


Nah, just meant that their CD's should be publicly burned and the ashes stored in a urn as an example, due to their bad taste in music.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 16, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Nah, just meant that their CD's should be publicly burned and the ashes stored in a urn as an example, due to their bad taste in music.


aaahhhh that kind, i understand...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 16, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> TPU still has a video channel?
> 
> Cool.


And they've started posting more video's! I like it! Very cool indeed!


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Thimblewad (Dec 17, 2022)

Decided it was time to retire my old Vega 56. Got a great deal on an XFX 319 Merc 6800 XT for 650€ (usually they're around 800€). Double the performance at the same TDP. Couldn't be happier! She's a beauty and stays under 65 °C under full load with OC and undervolt, crazy card for my 2560x1080 ultrawide. Next, I'll probably get myself the 5800X3D if they'll still be available 
Unfortunately my Vega burned through the power cable so no pretty white cables until I get new ones  

The new monster 

It weighs in at around 2 kilos so I decided to give it a little support


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 17, 2022)

Merciless taskmaster, abusing those poor Lego dudes, I'm gonna report you! 

Nice buy with that MERC 319 RX 6800 XT.....tho, that has got me thinking, why is the MERC 310 that I'd gotten a lower numerical designation? Shouldn't it be a MERC 329 or at the very least a MERC 320?


----------



## Thimblewad (Dec 17, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Merciless taskmaster, abusing those poor Lego dudes, I'm gonna report you!
> 
> Nice buy with that MERC 319 RX 66800 XT.....tho, that has got me thinking, why is the MERC 310 that I'd gotten a lower numerical designation? Shouldn't it be a MERC 329 or at the very least a MERC 320?


Made me wonder too when I saw the new 7 series cards. IDK what XFX was thinking naming them lower


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 17, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> MERC 320?


320CDI?


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 17, 2022)

Veseleil said:


> 320CDI?


Yeah, sounds great! But I do think Mercedes might have something to say about this.....


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 17, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Nice buy with that MERC 319 RX 6800 XT.....tho, that has got me thinking, why is the MERC 310 that I'd gotten a lower numerical designation? Shouldn't it be a MERC 329 or at the very least a MERC 320?


It as something to do with the fans, their numbers and their size ... but i don't recall the details :/
Like 319 tells 3x fans, 19 : 1x 9 cm fan


----------



## PerfectWave (Dec 17, 2022)

Thimblewad said:


> Decided it was time to retire my old Vega 56. Got a great deal on an XFX 319 Merc 6800 XT for 650€ (usually they're around 800€). Double the performance at the same TDP. Couldn't be happier! She's a beauty and stays under 65 °C under full load with OC and undervolt, crazy card for my 2560x1080 ultrawide. Next, I'll probably get myself the 5800X3D if they'll still be available
> Unfortunately my Vega burned through the power cable so no pretty white cables until I get new ones
> View attachment 274803
> The new monster
> ...


Damn ppl still using AMD cooler thats nice


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 17, 2022)

KrazyT said:


> It as something to do with the fans, their numbers and their size ... but i don't recall the details :/
> Like 319 tells 3x fans, 19 : 1x 9 cm fan


So, that translate to :
3x fans, 1x 10cm fan? Basically means each fan is now 10cm in diameter, right?
Or, '310' = 3x 10cm fans and that's all to it, Bubba....
Or, '310' = 3x fans, since all fans are of the same size, the '10' denotes 1x 0 odd sized fan....

I guess only XFX can tell us....

I think for the RX 6800 XT, the middle fan looks to be 9CM, while the two fans on each side of it look bigger (assume they're 10cm)


----------



## Veseleil (Dec 17, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> Damn ppl still using AMD cooler thats nice


Yeah, we won't see those again (wraith prism), at least not in a CPU boxes... They're cutting costs everywhere.


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 17, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> So, that translate to :
> 3x fans, 1x 10cm fan? Basically means each fan is now 10cm in diameter, right?
> Or, '310' = 3x 10cm fans and that's all to it, Bubba....
> Or, '310' = 3x fans, since all fans are of the same size, the '10' denotes 1x 0 odd sized fan....
> ...


I've checked and it don't work well ...
from overclockers.com :
_The 319 and 309 do have meaning; 319 is three fans, including 100 and 92 mm, while the 309 is three fans, all of which are 92 mm.
Our XFX RX 6700 XT uses the 319 heatsink – equipped with one 100 mm and two 92 mm fans, the bigger 6800-6900 XT cards have two 100 mm and one 92 mm fan but bear the same 319 labels._


----------



## Thimblewad (Dec 18, 2022)

PerfectWave said:


> Damn ppl still using AMD cooler thats nice


It's a actually a great cooler. I have the 5600X overclocked to push around 4850 MHz on boost clocks and it's good for a sustained 4.6 GHz when under 100% load. Wanted to buy a new one but it actually looks great and I don't wanna swap it  Doesn't go over 70°C, I do have an open case tho.


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 18, 2022)

KrazyT said:


> It as something to do with the fans, their numbers and their size ...* but i don't recall the details :/*


It was written in plain sight in the test of the XFX 6800XT, on the card's description, on this very own site  :
_Note that the center fan is 90 mm across, while the two outer fans are 100 mm in diameter—this is what the 1(00) 9(0) of the "319" in the name refers to._


----------



## Melvis (Dec 18, 2022)

Just bought a 5800X3D for $399 AUS which is $266 US dollars........brand new on Amazon, hope its legit! lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 19, 2022)

Melvis said:


> Just bought a 5800X3D for $399 AUS which is $266 US dollars........brand new on Amazon, hope its legit! lol



damn i would do that in a hearbeat, great find!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> damn i would do that in a hearbeat, great find!


So would I!


----------



## mechtech (Dec 19, 2022)

I see the 5700X on boxing day sale for $250 CAD ($184 usd)......................must resist...................


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 19, 2022)

Just picked up 32GB memory kit for my gaming rig.  Testing now.  Went from 16GB 4000mhz Cas 20 to 32GB 3600mhz Cas 18.


----------



## Melvis (Dec 19, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> damn i would do that in a hearbeat, great find!



Yeah I couldnt say no to that price, i sorta just accidently pressed buy! but I wasnt to worried haha and it had dropped another $130 from just a few days before....so!


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 19, 2022)

Melvis said:


> Yeah I couldnt say no to that price, i sorta just accidently pressed buy! but I wasnt to worried haha and it had dropped another $130 from just a few days before....so!


Prepare to have that smile that compelling hardware gives you.


----------



## Big_OOMPA (Dec 19, 2022)

My latest tech buy was a XFX Speedster MERC310 RX 7900 XT Black which will be replacing my ASUS STRIX GTX 970 DirectCU II OC


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 19, 2022)

Once in a while I am going through a phase of impulsive buying...especially around Christmas. That being said I have bought the below products:

Alienware 34 QD-OLED Gaming Monitor - AW3423DWF £867 from Dell after discounts
Palit Nvidia GeForce RTX 4080 GameRock Omniblack 16GB Midnight Kaleidoscope £1169 from Amazon ... this might get returned, I have until January to decide.
Corsair RM1000i £90 SH
Aorus Z790 Elite AX DDR5 £190 New
Intel i7 12700K £220 New
32GB Kingston Renegade DDR5 6400Mhz C32 £190 New
Crucial P3 Plus 1TB - Free as an extra from the CPU+MB+RAM bundle


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 20, 2022)

Some hiccups but it worked out. Unbelievably hyped for this case! Unfortunately there's some crazy winter weather going on right now, but it's supposed to warm up dramatically saturday.

Hopefully I can go down and get it before Christmas. My long awaited christmas present to myself..................8 years in the making lol


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 20, 2022)

One of my Nephews is dating a Girl from the Middle East. She has found out that I build PCs. I have my first request and was sourcing parts for an all white build. One of the cool things about Amazon is if they have popular PC parts (they they sell) out of stock they will give you a reduced price as an incentive to buy. I was browsing for a white case that supported 360mm rad at the top and front that was not a full tower. The search brought up this. I have put the Amazon listing because it is $60 cheaper than anywhere else.



			https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B09VNJZ8Z1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		




tabascosauz said:


> Some hiccups but it worked out. Unbelievably hyped for this case! Unfortunately there's some crazy winter weather going on right now, but it's supposed to warm up dramatically saturday.
> 
> Hopefully I can go down and get it before Christmas. My long awaited christmas present to myself..................8 years in the making lol
> 
> View attachment 275189 View attachment 275191


Beautiful, in the way PC cases can be.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 20, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Once in a while I am going through a phase of impulsive buying...especially around Christmas. That being said I have bought the below products:
> 
> Alienware 34 QD-OLED Gaming Monitor - AW3423DWF £867 from Dell after discounts
> Palit Nvidia GeForce RTX 4080 GameRock Omniblack 16GB Midnight Kaleidoscope £1169 from Amazon ... this might get returned, I have until January to decide.
> ...



that's an insane upgrade, congrats on the great deals!  fantastic price for that monitor! if I saw it for $867 USD i would buy it right now myself. im not paying 1100 though!


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 21, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> that's an insane upgrade, congrats on the great deals!  fantastic price for that monitor! if I saw it for $867 USD i would buy it right now myself. im not paying 1100 though!


prices will slowly go down for these as more and more will be released...it is quite amazing to see the difference between an OLED and an IPS live


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2022)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> prices will slowly go down for these as more and more will be released...it is quite amazing to see the difference between an OLED and an IPS live



I have seen OLED at Costco and Best Buy, they are beautiful. Game changing. I am hoping to upgrade next year to OLED.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 21, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I have seen OLED at Costco and Best Buy, they are beautiful. Game changing. I am hoping to upgrade next year to OLED.


I want OLED but I love using monitoring software to see my PC's usage and performance. The burn in issue and the auto dimming are a no no for me. Once those challenges have been overcome I will make the jump but I love my Gigabyte FV43U. I could have gotten the 48 that is OLED but the preceding issues influenced my buying decision. Now I just have to wait for my 7900XTX and 4K 144HZ all day here we come. Not that the 6800XT is a slouch though.


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 21, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I have seen OLED at Costco and Best Buy, they are beautiful. Game changing. I am hoping to upgrade next year to OLED.


I don't have first hand experience with OLED monitors, but boy imagine what changing from a no-name 32" IPS TV to a 48" LG C1 OLED made to my living room. Even my Nintendo Switch games look absolutely dazzling on it.
If there comes a good and fast 27" 1440p OLED monitor at reasonable prices, my Aorus CV27Q (1440p165, VA) is gone irrespective of how good it is.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 21, 2022)

wNotyarD said:


> I don't have first hand experience with OLED monitors, but boy imagine what changing from a no-name 32" IPS TV to a 48" LG C1 OLED made to my living room. Even my Nintendo Switch games look absolutely dazzling on it.



I was amazed at the difference it made for consoles as well.  Much like a prebuilt PC the expectation was a bunch of crapware tied to system functions.  What I didn't even consider was the processor required to allow online content being used to intelligently accept native resolution legacy inputs and upsample them in a way that makes them appear without a drastically lower quality.  Used to be you plugged in a 480i device and your tv looked 20 years older.


----------



## maxfly (Dec 21, 2022)

After months and months of my hemmin and hawin. The old lady decided for me! I'm pretty sure she was just sick of talking about CPUs and MBs with me. She ordered this for my b-day  
i7 13700k and Asrock Z690 Extreme WiFi 6e 
Yeah, shes a keeper 

Time to bust out the test bench! Yeehaa


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 21, 2022)

maxfly said:


> After months and months of my hemmin and hawin. The old lady decided for me! I'm pretty sure she was just sick of talking about CPUs and MBs with me. She ordered this for my b-day
> i7 13700k and Asrock Z690 Extreme WiFi 6e
> Yeah, shes a keeper
> 
> ...



Brandon Sanderson the famous author I think wears his wife down in this same way over Magic the Gathering cards.

lmao, good times

on topic:  I am considering a 7900 XTX if I can find one in stock at msrp.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 22, 2022)

How it looks.


GerKNG said:


> View attachment 275284


----------



## Rorre (Dec 22, 2022)

My current build, trying to use up some stuff laying around. Going to try and see if this ASUS X99 A-II motherboard with a Xeon E5-2680 v4 (14c 28t) and 96GB of DDR4 ECC rdimms works. According to the ASUS support page this board will support these Xeon processors and ECC DDR4 memory. I will start with a Xeon E5-2650 v3, (10c 20t) along with this NVIDIA Quadro M4000 knocking about. The Quadro RTX 4000 is in my daily X99 i7-6950x system.  .






Oh and here is the latest tech purchase....a* TPM module*, so as I can install Win11.


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 22, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> How it looks.
> 
> View attachment 275489


If only that octopus wasn't there...


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

A couple of stuff came for my upgrades. this set of cable(1x 24pin ATX, 2x 8pin CPU, 3x 6+2pin PCIe) for my RX 7900 XTX back home, no more RGB Strimer type cables for me!





And a new mobo for my spare 3900X, I'm sticking with Gigabyte this time around....it's at my bud's place back home. Guess I've got a lot of stuff to pick up from him when I get back.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 22, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> A couple of stuff came for my upgrades. this set of cable(1x 24pin ATX, 2x 8pin CPU, 3x 6+2pin PCIe) for my RX 7900 XTX back home, no more RGB Strimer type cables for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still trying to get a 7900 XTX at MSRP, just can't find any. Any tips for me?


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I'm still trying to get a 7900 XTX at MSRP, just can't find any. Any tips for me?


Wait a sec, you're asking a guy who'd paid about 1297USD for my MERC 310 RX 7900 XTX, for tips? That's almost 200USD above the MSRP of 1100USD for AIB cards!

I dunno if AMD is gonna be releasing more MBA (Made By AMD) cards as AIB's would be releasing their custom cards at 1100USD. Even at 1100USD MSRP for the AIB custom cards, I seriously doubt if you could find any at stated MSRP as the XTX are moving faster than the XT.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 22, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> A couple of stuff came for my upgrades...



What is the well worn SONY item in mobo photo?


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 22, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> What is the well worn SONY item in mobo photo?


No bleeding idea dude, it's at my friend's place as I'd stated, I was curious about it myself when he'd sent me the pic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 22, 2022)

GamerGuy said:


> Wait a sec, you're asking a guy who'd paid about 1297USD for my MERC 310 RX 7900 XTX, for tips? That's almost 200USD above the MSRP of 1100USD for AIB cards!
> 
> I dunno if AMD is gonna be releasing more MBA (Made By AMD) cards as AIB's would be releasing their custom cards at 1100USD. Even at 1100USD MSRP for the AIB custom cards, I seriously doubt if you could find any at stated MSRP as the XTX are moving faster than the XT.



ok, I didn't realize you paid above MSRP.

7900 XT is really easy to get and its only about 15-20 fps slower in most games at 1440p, would have been nice getting an XTX, but at $899 I think I may settle for an XT.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 23, 2022)

moar i need moaaaaaarrr...

tomorrow, normally if nothing goes wrong (well 2022 has been kind to me so i hope it stay that way.)


Snapdragon 888 not a bad upgrade over the 870 of the Poco F3 5G i am currently using (and gifting to a colleague for christmas ... that poor soul has a Samsung Galaxy J3 8gb 2016 ... )
but the real MOAAAAAAAAAARRRR!!!! is 12gb RAM 256gb storage over a 6gb RAM 128gb storage (i bet 120gb more than his J3 will do just fine  )

yeah, i confess ... i was jealous of my mother getting a Oppo Find X5 8/256 SD888 last september  that thing is a freaking monster with a godlike Hasslebad camera ... but it cost 649chf (promo usually around 900ish ) and the Realme GT2 cost 475chf 



Spoiler: famous Hasslebad shot :





and the appolo missions equivalent camera which eleven of them are still sitting on the moon chilling out there
the 500 EL/M 20th anniversary edition


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 23, 2022)

I have found a nice replacement for my Galaxy S7, I hate large smartphones, I found out the Galaxy S22 is just a tiny bit (few mm) larger in size than my S7, so this could be a nice replacement.
For now not buying yet but I keep an eye on the prices....


----------



## Dristun (Dec 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I have found a nice replacement for my Galaxy S7, I hate large smartphones, I found out the Galaxy S22 is just a tiny bit (few mm) larger in size than my S7, so this could be a nice replacement.
> For now not buying yet but I keep an eye on the prices....


There's also Asus Zenfone 9. Worse than S22 on almost every count (most importantly just two years of updates as opposed to samsung's four) but could be cheaper. It's a shame that there aren't any other android phones at least somewhat suitable for strictly one-handed use. And looking how even usually stubborn Apple canned the mini after just two years, doesn't look like any of the android gang will try to replicate it.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## HammerON (Dec 23, 2022)

Merry Christmas to me


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 23, 2022)

HammerON said:


> View attachment 275809
> Merry Christmas to me


congrats, ps: don't forget to get your kidney back once you can ... i know we have two ... but NO! running on one is NOT fine!  /joke(i am sorry! don't hit me! )


edit: oh, btw nice dining table and nice table set...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2022)

HammerON said:


> View attachment 275809
> Merry Christmas to me


Hell yeah! You got one of the better looking cards too! PNY's lineup for the RTX4000 series is very sharp looking!


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 24, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> How it looks.
> 
> View attachment 275489



I've bought the same case ~1 month ago, so far I like it/those light wing fans are pretty good. _'replaced my In Win 101c dust magnet I had since 2018'_

I guess my only small nitpick with the case is the thumb screws on the glass panel, always makes me feel very uncomfortable when I take off/put back the panel and have to be really careful with it. 
Lukcily its not like I have to do that often now that everything is finished with the build.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 24, 2022)

My mom got this as a present for my brothers, but as they got also an another drive for PS4, she was going to return this to the store but I said that I'll take and pay the original price instead. I'm not on my desktop but I can download Steam games already to it with my laptop. Works without problems with Windows even though this was a "PS4 drive".


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 24, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> My mom got this as a present for my brothers, but as they got also an another drive for PS4, she was going to return this to the store but I said that I'll take and pay the original price instead. I'm not on my desktop but I can download Steam games already to it with my laptop. Works without problems with Windows even though this was a "PS4 drive".


it does not matter if it's PS4/Xbox or windows ... all drive are the same inside and unlike Apple, there isn't any proprietary bollocks to hinder cross platform operation   (no "oh no we don't want you to do that", "why, the hardware is not compatible?", "no no nothing of the sor... aherm yes it's ultra special Apple custom made with many improvement, way better than others and above all we don't want to "let" you do that..." )

received my GT2 ... boy oh boy ... came in 0% battery, but 15min charge with the SuperDart 65W bundled charger to have enough juice to sync (cons : not compatible with USB PD, but doesn't matter my USB PD 4Smarts 5 port charger is "only" 30W USB PD and 18W QC 3.0  ) then less than 8 minutes to copy the Poco F3 5G using my Belkin C to C cable, damn it even synced the lock/home screen walpaper 

looks nice, the frosted back is an improvement over smooth glass  (no fingerprint magnet) will take a bit of time to get used to the inscreen scanner (opposed to a side mounted one) and the bundled silicon hull feel quite a tad better than other i had till now



all good, wait ... should be RealMe UI 4.0 and Android 13... RealMe mentioned the GT2 and GT2 Pro would receive it between late august and mid september 2022 
bah ... does not matter, Android 12 is fine as it is was still using it on the F3 and i prefer Realme transparence on the subject
from what i saw they label the UI indeed Realme UI 3.0 and you have a tab with Android version : 12, iirc on the Poco/Xiaomi/Redmi, they specify Miui 13 and i don't remember seeing a android version but just a build version with a "12" well drowned in other numbers composing the build number 
not that it mattered much ... the F3 5G was still a beast and performed above expectation in anything i did with 

on the cons side : aside the USB PD non-compatibility, no IR blaster (not a deal breaker, i rarely used it on the F3, aside for prank and when i did not find my TV remote) and no dual speaker (or rather no top grid, the sound come out just fine via the earpiece area and Dolby Atmos is also present)

well basically, no cons ... all pros ... in the end 

edit: ohhhh huge improvement : adaptive refresh rate 1-120hz and 1000hz touch sampling, compare that to togglable 60-120hz and 360hz touch sampling on the F3 5G .... damn


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 24, 2022)

Graphic Card.


----------



## Sithaer (Dec 24, 2022)

GreiverBlade said:


> it does not matter if it's PS4/Xbox or windows ... all drive are the same inside and unlike Apple, there isn't any proprietary bollocks to hinder cross platform operation   (no "oh no we don't want you to do that", "why, the hardware is not compatible?", "no no nothing of the sor... aherm yes it's ultra special Apple custom made with many improvement, way better than others and above all we don't want to "let" you do that..." )
> 
> received my GT2 ... boy oh boy ... came in 0% battery, but 15min charge with the SuperDart 65W bundled charger to have enough juice to sync (cons : not compatible with USB PD, but doesn't matter my USB PD 4Smarts 5 port charger is "only" 30W USB PD and 18W QC 3.0  ) then less than 8 minutes to copy the Poco F3 5G using my Belkin C to C cable, damn it even synced the lock/home screen walpaper
> 
> ...



Thats pretty nice, I've been using my budget Realme 8 4g 6/128 since 2021 August and so far its been problem free and I kinda grew to like the Realme UI and its rather simple/user friendly design.
I still get updates too which is already better than my previous phone was, mine is also using 3.0 UI and Android 12 tho I'm not sure if my cheaper budget model will get that update but I'm fine with this anyway.

If I ever upgrade/buy a new phone I will definitely check out what Realme has to offer at the time. _'I really can't complain considering this was a sub 200$ phone and it does everything I need it for + solid battery life'_


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 24, 2022)

Sithaer said:


> Thats pretty nice, I've been using my budget Realme 8 4g 6/128 since 2021 August and so far its been problem free and I kinda grew to like the Realme UI and its rather simple/user friendly design.
> I still get updates too which is already better than my previous phone was, mine is also using 3.0 UI and Android 12 tho I'm not sure if my cheaper budget model will get that update but I'm fine with this anyway.
> 
> If I ever upgrade/buy a new phone I will definitely check out what Realme has to offer at the time. _'I really can't complain considering this was a sub 200$ phone and it does everything I need it for + solid battery life'_


i had a tablet from them and it was bloody awesome (6/128gb for 199ish $ ) my mother, as i mentioned, got a Oppo Find X5 8/256 and Realme, just like OnePlus, is a subsidiary of Oppo... (which is in turn, like Vivo, are related to BBK Electronics Corporation) IQOO is also a subsidiary of Vivo 

after seeing my mom Find X5, and getting a bit jealous of the SD888 compared to my SD870 i checked Oppo offer ... oh, hell no, it might be a beast but Switzerland pricing for it is above of 800$ (recent offer at 600ish but for a 6/128, heck even at 800chf+ it's still cheaper than any flagship that do not offer more to justify the price, yeah, Samsung, mostly looking at you.) a few month ago the Realme GT2 was a bit too expensive (just shy of 600chf) and recently it dropped by 200chf, as a friend and colleague at work needed a more modern phone (than his Galaxy J3 8gb 2016) i decided, hell, why not... even tho my F3 5G was not even a year old

Realme is quite good, on term of pricing, specs and UI design, i was quite surprised (and so far i saw no cost cutting compensation measure like putting ads, who fortunately could be disabled, everywhere like Redmi/Poco)

the Superdart charging, albeit incompatible with USB PD/QC 3.0+ but compatible with Oppo SuperVOOC, IQOO Flash charge and OnePlus Warp charge, is bloody fast
also i think i will enjoy the 5000mAh versus 4250mAh battery


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 24, 2022)

So I broke down and picked up a 11900k to upgrade my Sub Zero build.  Hoping to get higher clocks.  Newegg threw in a Gigabyte Aorus Master z590 board in for free after instant discount.  This should help clocks too.  Much better VRMs, plus 10GB Eth, so thats cool too.  So far stable 5.3/5.1ghz at 60C full gaming load, but I haven't tried further.  I should be able to get two of the cores to 5.5ghz and the rest to 5.2 with some tinkering.  My 11700k and Z590/4000mhz are going into my newest addition, a file/media server.  Prolly the real reason I upgraded in the first place...
BTW, Gigabytes BIOS is a turd.  WTH?!  Thankfully there's Intel's XTU!
Pic of my Uni's themed server.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 24, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> So I broke down and picked up a 11900k to upgrade my Sub Zero build.  Hoping to get higher clocks.  Newegg threw in a Gigabyte Aorus Master z590 board in for free after instant discount.  This should help clocks too.  Much better VRMs, plus 10GB Eth, so thats cool too.  So far stable 5.3/5.1ghz at 60C full gaming load, but I haven't tried further.  I should be able to get two of the cores to 5.5ghz and the rest to 5.2 with some tinkering.  My 11700k and Z590/4000mhz are going into my newest addition, a file/media server.  Prolly the real reason I upgraded in the first place...
> BTW, Gigabytes BIOS is a turd.  WTH?!  Thankfully there's Intel's XTU!
> Pic of my Uni's themed server.


Many skipped the 11th gen, well it was somewhat disappointing as it was still 14nm. But as I understood, it's still pretty capable?


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 25, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Many skipped the 11th gen, well it was somewhat disappointing as it was still 14nm. But as I understood, it's still pretty capable?


They did, including me, but the Subzero and the price and my need to constantly tinker ended me with that generation chip (I got the cooler for $99US and the chip for just over $300 and the MB ended up being $9US.  Its just plain fun.  It doesn't hold back by RTX 3090 at the resolution and refresh I play at so were good there.  My workstation has a 12700k.  So that one, is a bit more current. Ive never really been on the cutting edge too often and am usually a gen behind.  Its just more affordable as I have upgade-itis...


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 25, 2022)

jallenlabs said:


> They did, including me, but the Subzero and the price and my need to constantly tinker ended me with that generation chip (I got the cooler for $99US and the chip for just over $300 and the MB ended up being $9US.  Its just plain fun.  It doesn't hold back by RTX 3090 at the resolution and refresh I play at so were good there.  My workstation has a 12700k.  So that one, is a bit more current. Ive never really been on the cutting edge too often and am usually a gen behind.  Its just more affordable as I have upgade-itis...


Yoooo I didn't mean to complain even as I have an AMD setup (and will do), but don't still judge me as a fanboy, just meant that the 11th gen was somewhat forgotten.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 25, 2022)

Bluetooth headphones...  used as I'm on a fixed income,  but I didn't want crap....  needed apx-HD support too....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> But as I understood, it's still pretty capable?


It is. Very much so. It was only disappointing from the "It wasn't much improved over 10th gen." perspective. Otherwise 11th gen was very good at the right price.


----------



## 3x0 (Dec 25, 2022)

Joined the 5800X3D club. Upgraded from 5600X, the 5800X3D was 380e (lowest I've seen is ~360e but got impatient), sold my 5600x for 150e so a 230e upgrade. Not exactly a rational upgrade either way you look, but wanted to buy it just for the sake of maxing out the AM4 platform for the next few years.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2022)

3x0 said:


> Joined the 5800X3D club. Upgraded from 5600X, the 5800X3D was 380e (lowest I've seen is ~360e but got impatient), sold my 5600x for 150e so a 230e upgrade. Not exactly a rational upgrade either way you look, but wanted to buy it just for the sake of maxing out the AM4 platform for the next few years.
> View attachment 275993



at 1080p 240hz, it is a rational upgrade. at 1440-4k it becomes less rational. I'd say in your case you made a good move


----------



## jallenlabs (Dec 25, 2022)

Got some PC mod parts for xmas.  MNPCTech Billet fan grilles on top of RGB rings and 140-120mm adapters.  Here are some test pics.  Now I am waiting for sheets of carbon fiber to come in so I can finally finish my workstation.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 25, 2022)

3x0 said:


> Joined the 5800X3D club. Upgraded from 5600X, the 5800X3D was 380e (lowest I've seen is ~360e but got impatient), sold my 5600x for 150e so a 230e upgrade. Not exactly a rational upgrade either way you look, but wanted to buy it just for the sake of maxing out the AM4 platform for the next few years.
> View attachment 275993


Don't worry you won't regret it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 25, 2022)

Kissamies said:


> Many skipped the 11th gen, well it was somewhat disappointing as it was still 14nm. But as I understood, it's still pretty capable?


Hi,
11900k 8 core was disappointing compared to 10900k 10 cores
Mostly because 11900k only offered single core boost and lost two cores for that single core perk.

So only people disappointed were 10900k buyers.

Oops on topic I did get a black D15 and some mx-6


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 25, 2022)

So I am getting a 7900XTX. I know that I will be putting a Waterblock on it. I also know that I will be jumping on AM5 when the 3D chips launch. I have a Eisbear block sitting around. I was thinking that I am going to use that with the X3D chip. I was thinking of the amount of heat that a loop like that would create and thought that it might be a good idea to add more volume to my loop. I started looking at Distro plates and EK are on drugs, as the cheapest distro plate was like 300 euros (for a specific case). I guess they have a market though. 

Anyhow I was surfing around Amazon the other day and found this on sale for $45. It seems to be able to serve my purpose. I do have a pump on a Eisstation unit that I could use with this but it should be able to keep those 2 chips under control. I already have a pump res/420mm rad for the GPU. One of the nice things about Corsair getting into water cooling is you can buy a nice 360 copper rad for $99 at your local retailer. Of course I need some tubing for this so I also ordered some Quick connect tubing (I love those) and new AM4 mount. The shipping is very crazy but it is chepaer than buying it from the US partner for me. I will probably mount it in the side GPU spot on my case.



			https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07VR26LXP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		










						Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extension Set (Schlauch und Anschlüsse)
					

Das Alphacool Eisbaer TPV Extension Set ist die einfachste Möglichkeit die erweiterbaren AIO Systeme von Alphacool mit weiteren Komponenten zu verbinden. Das Extension Set ist kompatibel zu allen Alphacool AIO Systemen für Prozessoren...




					www.alphacool.com


----------



## Dristun (Dec 25, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Bluetooth headphones...  used as I'm on a fixed income,  but I didn't want crap....  needed apx-HD support too....
> View attachment 275954


They're good even used. Mine are going for 3 years now and there are 0 issues. Battery and cushions are replaceable too, should you ever decide to.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 25, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It is. Very much so. It was only disappointing from the "It wasn't much improved over 10th gen." perspective. Otherwise 11th gen was very good at the right price.


If you are building a PC today there is no real advantage to the newest platforms as PCIe 4.0 is currently all you can buy and plenty expensive in many cases too. The fact that many retailers (apparently) are willing to give you a MB means that the entire platform could be real value for a user that does not expect to upgrade the platform themselves like us enthusiasts.


----------



## Theswweet (Dec 25, 2022)

I recently did a series of upgrades; first from a reference 6900xt to a Red Devil 7900XTX LE (a big thank you to Microcenter for having the Protection Plan, meaning this upgrade was only about $150 out of pocket ), and a platform upgrade to AM5 (once again, thanks to Microcenter for the free 32GB of DDR5 - made the platform upgrade only about $600 for a 7700x and a decent B650e board)

Basically did a full system upgrade minus the storage, the PSU and the case for under $1000. Planning to sell my AM4 stuff in the new year and sit pretty for Zen 4 3D!


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2022)

Theswweet said:


> I recently did a series of upgrades; first from a reference 6900xt to a Red Devil 7900XTX LE (a big thank you to Microcenter for having the Protection Plan, meaning this upgrade was only about $150 out of pocket ), and a platform upgrade to AM5 (once again, thanks to Microcenter for the free 32GB of DDR5 - made the platform upgrade only about $600 for a 7700x and a decent B650e board)
> 
> Basically did a full system upgrade minus the storage, the PSU and the case for under $1000. Planning to sell my AM4 stuff in the new year and sit pretty for Zen 4 3D!



did enabling EXPO work ok for you on that ASRock mobo and ram?

cool upgrades you got there!


----------



## Theswweet (Dec 25, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> did enabling EXPO work ok for you on that ASRock mobo and ram?
> 
> cool upgrades you got there!



Yeah EXPO is working fine out of the box. I actually think that might be why they switched from the 6000c30 RAM to 6000c36 about a month ago; better stability.


----------



## chaoshusky (Dec 25, 2022)

3x0 said:


> Joined the 5800X3D club. Upgraded from 5600X, the 5800X3D was 380e (lowest I've seen is ~360e but got impatient), sold my 5600x for 150e so a 230e upgrade. Not exactly a rational upgrade either way you look, but wanted to buy it just for the sake of maxing out the AM4 platform for the next few years.
> View attachment 275993


Eww


----------



## 3x0 (Dec 25, 2022)

chaoshusky said:


> Eww


Don't worry, it's locked down in my PC so it won't escape and hurt you


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 25, 2022)

chaoshusky said:


> Eww


You have a Gigabyte board and are complaining lol.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 25, 2022)

Just got an 80mm fan to blow directly on back of my GPU area, going to aim right at the core since that area is exposed. I doubt it works, but hoping to lower my hotspot temperature from 99 Celsius to like 92 in same scenario/length of time while playing very demanding games. 

If it doesn't work, well, it was only $5 wasted. Well not even wasted, I can just move it and aim it at the ram, even though the ram doesn't need it


----------



## wNotyarD (Dec 26, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> You have a Gigabyte board and are complaining lol.


Hey, my Gigabyte serves me like a champ. Only X470 I'd have gotten instead of it was a Crosshair, but the ROG tax was unbearable.


----------



## umeng2002 (Dec 26, 2022)

Paid the yearly Sennheiser tax.


----------



## Ayhamb99 (Dec 26, 2022)

Upgraded to a 12400f with MSI B660M Mortar Wifi last month during Black Friday from a 9400f that I've had since 2018-2019ish. I was planning to wait until the R5 7600 non X or I5 13400f but i managed to snag both the CPU and Motherboard during black friday sales and also with a promo code at a good price. The 9400f was great but the lack of HT on that CPU meant that i was getting a lot of stutters whenever i had a game and anything else open such as Discord or Firefox with youtube/netflix playing later on in the past year or so... I was also looking out for the 5600 non X and mobo combo as well but the 12400f was not that more expensive so i decided to go with Blue team.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2022)

Got the waterblock installed on the 4090.  Now to get it installed.


----------



## maxfly (Dec 27, 2022)

HammerON said:


> Got the waterblock installed on the 4090.  Now to get it installed.
> View attachment 276235View attachment 276236View attachment 276237


From a monstrous heatsink to dainty sleeper block in one fell swoop! Looks great!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2022)

A Pair of LED Tail Lights for my 2007 Silverado Classic 1500 to replace the dry rotted factory euro style lights, NGK Spark Plug Wires



wNotyarD said:


> Hey, my Gigabyte serves me like a champ. Only X470 I'd have gotten instead of it was a Crosshair, but the ROG tax was unbearable.


That is why I use AsRock Steel Legend


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 27, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> A Pair of LED Tail Lights for my 2007 Silverado Classic 1500 to replace the dry rotted factory euro style lights, NGK Spark Plug Wires
> 
> 
> That is why I use AsRock Steel Legend



all steel legend models come with 12k Japanese caps too, most motherboards don't get those, most only get 5k caps.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> all steel legend models come with 12k Japanese caps too, most motherboards don't get those, most only get 5k caps.


I got the b550 SL because it reminded me of what the TUF Sabertooth was in 2014 (Robust)


I am currently waiting for ThreadRipper Pro DDR5 in 2024. Why? Because I can.


----------



## AMF (Dec 27, 2022)

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X Matisse 3.8GHz 12-Core AM4 Boxed Processor - Wraith Prism Cooler Included - Micro Center
					

Get it now! Blur the line between elite gaming performance and workstation-class content creation with the most advanced desktop processors in the world.




					www.microcenter.com
				



https://www.microcenter.com/product/608551/asus-x570-e-rog-strix-gaming-amd-am4-atx-motherboard


----------



## Melvis (Dec 27, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> damn i would do that in a hearbeat, great find!



Sadly.....the order was cancelled and sent me a refund, I knew it was to good to be true!  Cancelled on Christmas day as well.......


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2022)

AMF said:


> AMD Ryzen 9 3900X Matisse 3.8GHz 12-Core AM4 Boxed Processor - Wraith Prism Cooler Included - Micro Center
> 
> 
> Get it now! Blur the line between elite gaming performance and workstation-class content creation with the most advanced desktop processors in the world.
> ...


If anything that board is what TUF Sabertooth R2.0 was in 2014. Sucks how they dumbed the TUF line down though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 27, 2022)

3x0 said:


> Joined the 5800X3D club. Upgraded from 5600X, the 5800X3D was 380e (lowest I've seen is ~360e but got impatient), sold my 5600x for 150e so a 230e upgrade. Not exactly a rational upgrade either way you look, but wanted to buy it just for the sake of maxing out the AM4 platform for the next few years.
> View attachment 275993


While it may not have been the best value upgrade, you did indeed make a wise purchase if you wanted to get the most out of your existing AM4 platform. That 6600XT you've got should be your next upgrade in 2023 sometime. Go with an RX 6800 or 7800(when it releases). Everything else in your system specs looks solid. So after that GPU upgrade you should be good for at least 3 maybe even 4 years.



HammerON said:


> Got the waterblock installed on the 4090.  Now to get it installed.
> View attachment 276235View attachment 276236View attachment 276237


That is pretty! Very nice. Are you vertically mounting it for show?



ThrashZone said:


> Oops on topic I did get a black D15 and some mx-6


Pictures good sir!


----------



## Shrek (Dec 28, 2022)

Finally ordered a case for my 11th generation 2022 Kindle


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 28, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Finally ordered a case for my 11th generation Kindle



very nice! got a link to this? i wouldn't mind getting a similar case for my kindle. I regret not getting one sooner, already got a scratch on mine.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 28, 2022)

Folio Case for Amazon Kindle (11th Gen 2022) Book Style Leather Shockproof Cover | eBay

I was going to get the version attached below, but my Wife did not like it


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 28, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Folio Case for Amazon Kindle (11th Gen 2022) Book Style Leather Shockproof Cover | eBay
> 
> I was going to get the version attached, but my Wife did not like it



I prefer the dual color one myself. I think i will grab this as well!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 29, 2022)

i just realize some expensive laptops have no card reader, too bad when you spend much but you need to buy usb card reader    




just bought o ring for my keyboard, although it doesn't improve the keyboard too much but it feels better when you slam the keys


----------



## kurosagi01 (Dec 29, 2022)

So I ordered a powercolor MBA 7900XT on launch day few weeks ago. Only reason I haven't posted was because I had a nasty cold(still do but I'm a lot better now).
Ordered a new cooler to replace the shadow rock slim as I wasn't keen on the high temps of the 5900x while gaming.
Also ordered a new PSU and 5700x upgrade for my partner PC.
The main reason is I've gotten into playing games in 4K on my TV, so I've upgraded her 3070 to my 3080 and her 3600 to a 5700x to get as much FPS as possible in 4k.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 29, 2022)

Raptor Lake is on the way


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 29, 2022)

Well it has arrived and we have an issue. Unfortunately the gasket from the D5 Pump does not cover the entire hole and as a result the reservoir was leaking. I saw a 2 degree drop in GPU temps. I ordered a cheap DDC pump from Amazon but it is too long to fit. I was bummed because the pump that fits this unit is $99 on Amazon but $65 shipping. I went on the Alphacool site and they wanted $65 for the pump but $90 shipping. Then I remembered my favourite site for buying Alphacool products Groovesland. It was $70 in Euros but the shipping was free and I paid $6.45 for Shipping with tracking. The caveat to that is it is coming with DHL and they are happy to add their own discretionary fees. Usually worse coming from Asia though. When I consider that I paid $45 for the res that is great value to me to add more performance to my loop in preparation for whatever I get next. I have some of the smooth quick connect tubing on the way but it was effected by Severe Weather.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 29, 2022)

I've been playing more games under Linux so I needed a 'Games' SSD.  I normally buy the more mainstream names, but I figured for $92 I'd give it a shot.  So far so good.  Quick copies moving Steam games between two SATA SSDs.


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 29, 2022)

Super Firm Tofu said:


> I've been playing more games under Linux so I needed a 'Games' SSD.  I normally buy the more mainstream names, but I figured for $92 I'd give it a shot.  So far so good.  Quick copies moving Steam games between two SATA SSDs.
> 
> View attachment 276689


Team is quite mainstream.


----------



## Blaeza (Dec 29, 2022)

3D Mark Advanced.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 29, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Team is quite mainstream.


Mainstream was probably the wrong word - normally I end up with drives from WD, Crucial, Samsung, etc.

I've had great luck with Team's RAM.


----------



## Dan.G (Dec 29, 2022)

Waiting for a MS Bluetooth Ergonomic Mouse! 
Playing MMOs, mostly.
I have some reserves about that Bluetooth connection: some user reviews say it's not very stable.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 30, 2022)

T30 fan swap for U12A, fought hard to get them onto the heatsink

The S3 is so huge in comparison to SFF cases that I'm still struggling to set it up for good photos without the help of sunlight.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> T30 fan swap for U12A, fought hard to get them onto the heatsink
> 
> The S3 is so huge in comparison to SFF cases that I'm still struggling to set it up for good photos without the help of sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 276715



How much did it improve your temps over the already legendary U12A fans?  no need to get super hardcore, just leaving same fan curve in BIOS as before...

any before and after temp comparisons? I am just curious


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 30, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> How much did it improve your temps over the already legendary U12A fans?  no need to get super hardcore, just leaving same fan curve in BIOS as before...
> 
> any before and after temp comparisons? I am just curious



No improvement I think. The difference between the two is really only for rad use. Also 5800X3D is a horrible platform to gauge cooling performance

Did it more for noise. I've always hated the A12x25 sound profile. I run both around 1100rpm and the T30 is much quieter while the A12x25 starts having borderline insufferable low frequency resonance. And that's without any rubber pads on T30


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> No improvement I think. The difference between the two is really only for rad use. Also 5800X3D is a horrible platform to gauge cooling performance
> 
> Did it more for noise. I've always hated the A12x25 sound profile. I run both around 1100rpm and the T30 is much quieter while the A12x25 starts having borderline insufferable low frequency resonance. And that's without any rubber pads on T30



Interesting, those are Noctua's most legendary new fan design, I am surprised to see it get a bad review. Good to know though. Wish you lived in the USA, I'd offer to buy the Noctua fans


----------



## Shrek (Dec 30, 2022)

The extra thickness can't be beat
Phanteks T30-120 Fan Review: Beating the Noctua NF-A12x25 at its Own Game! - YouTube


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 30, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> Interesting, those are Noctua's most legendary new fan design, I am surprised to see it get a bad review. Good to know though. Wish you lived in the USA, I'd offer to buy the Noctua fans



I am still using the A12x25s, they're just in the roof as exhaust on the 240 drop-in mount. You can just catch a glimpse of them in the top.

The Chromax ones are my second pair, I also have a brown pair and they are acoustically the same. I've never liked their sound profile. To their credit, they are statistically quiet and obviously quieter at full 2000rpm, but that means very little when they drone like that.

I would not buy A12x25s on my own, but they came with the U12A. Nowadays it's way overpriced - Vento Pro (1/2 the price), T30 (slightly cheaper), Toughfan (2 fans for same price).


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 30, 2022)

It kind of pisses me off if I take off the side panel of my PC case I get like an extra 10-12 celsius cooling performance on cpu and gpu...  I guess open air is always going to be better, so something I just have to accept, but still frustrating


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Dan.G (Dec 30, 2022)

Ended up returning the MS Bluetooth Ergonomic Mouse: it had the loudest clicks I've ever heard! Fairly unpleasant.
Even a 10 year old mouse is quieter...
I'll go for a Dell MS5320W. A bit more expensive, but I think it could offer a better experience, overall.
A shame about the MS mouse - it had a great feel in hand and good materials. Scroll wheel was also noisy.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 30, 2022)

I tend to replace mouse buttons
Computer Mouse Repair (switch replacement) | Electronics Repair And Technology News Computer Mouse Repair (switch replacement) (jestineyong.com)


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 30, 2022)

Got my 7900 XT.


----------



## Shrek (Dec 30, 2022)

I always found it strange how some 3 fan cards had one fan running counter


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 30, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I always found it strange how some 3 fan cards had one fan running counter



Maybe the airflow is less turbulent, kind of how some aircraft propeller engines have counter rotating fans. It probably has to do with the fact that the heatsink in your picture has lengthwise fins.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2022)

Vya Domus said:


> Maybe the airflow is less turbulent, kind of how some aircraft propeller engines have counter rotating fans. It probably has to do with the fact that the heatsink in your picture has lengthwise fins.


Very likely this.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 30, 2022)

Long
Live
Caselabs

She's an oldie, needs a lot of TLC in the coming year, like getting new panels and having all of her ball stud receivers replaced


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 30, 2022)

Vya Domus said:


> Maybe the airflow is less turbulent, kind of how some aircraft propeller engines have counter rotating fans. It probably has to do with the fact that the heatsink in your picture has lengthwise fins.



That is the reason I believe. I'm actually more surprised more aren't doing so. It's a bit surprising we haven't seen fan and case makers selling PC cases/fans likewise. The concept has pretty much only be adopted by GPU coolers by PC tech manufacturers at present. I think it can even cycle airflow in series somewhat between fans to create directional airflow towards a region to improve cooling some.


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Long
> Live
> Caselabs
> 
> ...



I like this!! Whether old or new, it's always an eye-pleasure to see something a little different. How old is this case? Seems ULTRA-relevant with todays powerhouse airflow driven builds

More pics pls! (the full 360, above and beyond)


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 30, 2022)

wheresmycar said:


> I like this!! Whether old or new, it's always an eye-pleasure to see something a little different. How old is this case? Seems ULTRA-relevant with todays powerhouse airflow driven builds
> 
> More pics pls! (the full 360, above and beyond)



Added a pic of the other side. There's not much else to it aside from 2 x A12x25s on exhaust duty hiding under the extended top

CL started making the Mercury S3 in 2013. The removable mobo support bumpon was introduced later, so this case is from some time between 2014 and 2016 (case discontinued in January 2016).

I'm neither the first owner nor the second owner. I look after my cases better than most people, so little problems and wear and tear tend to stick out to me. Just waiting on emil to soft launch the new Caselabs shop so I can start going down my laundry list of parts I need.


----------



## wheresmycar (Dec 30, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Added a pic of the other side. There's not much else to it aside from 2 x A12x25s on exhaust duty hiding under the extended top
> 
> CL started making the Mercury S3 in 2013. The removable mobo support bumpon was introduced later, so this case is from some time between 2014 and 2016 (case discontinued in January 2016).
> 
> I'm neither the first owner nor the second owner. I look after my cases better than most people, so little problems and wear and tear tend to stick out to me. Just waiting on emil to soft launch the new Caselabs shop so I can start going down my laundry list of parts I need.



2013 nice! Back then i was probably on Dell pre-builts for work systems and consoles for gaming. Otherwise the S3 would have been right up my alley! Thanks for adding the second image.... clean setup!


----------



## InVasMani (Dec 30, 2022)

To expand a little upon what I was mentioning about case fans and inverting the fan blade direction between fans to both reduce turbulence, but also aid in directional cycling of airflow in a series pulling it along fan makers offering 2 packs and 3 packs of inverted fans would be quite good and case makers doing that one ones included would be wise. 

You could basically take the 3 front intake fans use that to both pull cool air in across all three, but also pull it upward a bit more as well while the top 3 fans could exhaust it out the top and pull it towards the rear exhaust fan and CPU tower cooler fans if you have one as well.

I think overall you'd end up with more cool air drawn to and hot air exhausted out of the right regions of the case by being a bit smarter about how the fan blades can cycle air between the fan blades to a region in addition to pulling and pushing thru them.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 31, 2022)

Got a hardware upgrade for the internet connection, as well as a streaming box for one of the tvs, not sure which one yet


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 31, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Long
> Live
> Caselabs
> 
> ...


although many said the design is boxy and old school and the price is on the roof it still pretty good


----------



## maxfly (Dec 31, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> although many said the design is boxy and old school and the price is on the roof it still pretty good


I hear ya. Id take a Caselabs over 99% of the um, cookie cutter crap out there everytime.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Dec 31, 2022)

Got a good deal on a brand new i5 13600K


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Driver side mirror Glass which has Auto Dimming, Heat and Indicator, it uses a Photovoltaic sensor in the Rear View Mirror, not bad for 1999-2007 Tech...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 31, 2022)

Just switched from 64GB of G.Skill RAM running at 2666 to 32GB of Corsair Vengeance LPX at 3600

The corsair also has an DOCP profile so I think it was a worthwhile upgrade despite losing 32GB of RAM (that was never really used anyway)

Gonna stick the 64GB into my home server to bump it from 8GB to 64


----------



## KrazyT (Dec 31, 2022)

I had one of these stuf in my old car even in 2 retrovisors (is the good english word ?  )
good and useful technology


----------



## GamerGuy (Dec 31, 2022)

A set of cables to spruce up the looks of my main rig....yes, I'm that shallow 





A 2TB Kingston SSD for games, and only games...It's at my friend's house, gonna have a lot of stuff to collect from him when I get back...


----------



## wheresmycar (Jan 1, 2023)

GamerGuy said:


> A set of cables to spruce up the looks of my main rig....yes, I'm that shallow



If thats shallow, i'm yellow hello shallow through in and through out and shaking it all about. It's all about the sleeved cables  I'm looking to get my next set - some sort of colour combo to suit the white Fractal North case. Any ideas for a nice colour arrangement to compliment the front natural wood?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2023)

Lost my sub to the thread again, i'll work my way back


I bought this: USB to 12V step up transformer,






so i can do this at 12V speeds and not 5v speeds



It's a vent for ducted heating i'm obviously not using in 37c heat, but it's allowing me to vent out trapped heat from the room

The way the rooms designed you get a ~30cm gap between the ceiling and the doorframe so any air above that is literally trapped, making the floor 25c and the roof 35c



P4-630 said:


> Most expensive fans I've ever bought for a PC...
> 
> View attachment 273702






Stupidly gave some away in a sale PC ages ago, prices went uuuuup on these.

Completely silent at 12V, so they're perfect for systems with no fan control



wolf said:


> Seems like somewhat common placement for higher end ITX boards, and yeah originally I was going to go with the front slot w/ included heatsink, but I prefer the OS drive to have the direct CPU link, so I opted for a slim heatsink otherwise the back panel wont go on... fingers crossed that temps aren't too bad, it's purely there as a game drive so I suppose time will tell, but I won't be doing other data intensive work on it, so as long as it can keep up with direct storage I'll be wrapped.


Put a thermal pad on top of the heatsink so that it touches the case, then the entire back panel is an NVME heatsink


----------



## AAF Optimus (Jan 1, 2023)

Kingston HyperX Impact 16GB DDR4 2400MHz





I increased my notebook memory from 8GB to 20GB.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2023)

Kissamies said:


> My mom got this as a present for my brothers, but as they got also an another drive for PS4, she was going to return this to the store but I said that I'll take and pay the original price instead. I'm not on my desktop but I can download Steam games already to it with my laptop. Works without problems with Windows even though this was a "PS4 drive".


"PS4 drive" just means pre-formatted in a method the PS4 can understand (exfat)



3x0 said:


> Joined the 5800X3D club. Upgraded from 5600X, the 5800X3D was 380e (lowest I've seen is ~360e but got impatient), sold my 5600x for 150e so a 230e upgrade. Not exactly a rational upgrade either way you look, but wanted to buy it just for the sake of maxing out the AM4 platform for the next few years.
> View attachment 275993


Trust me, once you tune in for lower wattages/temps you'll be super happy

They're low wattage when gaming which makes cooling a breeze, and the total lack of any stutter or FPS drops at all is literally the gaming dream



Space Lynx said:


> at 1080p 240hz, it is a rational upgrade. at 1440-4k it becomes less rational. I'd say in your case you made a good move


As the guy gaming at 4k120, you've got that backwards. This is no 13900k that throws wattage for peak FPS values, it's the CPU that raises the minimums
50-100% better than the 1*900K's says it all, oh no 180FPS vs 195 max - but the minimums go from 45 to 98
One of those is made to win at benchmarks, the other is made for smooth gaming







tabascosauz said:


> Also 5800X3D is a horrible platform to gauge cooling performance


Agreed. They only care about the mounting quality and thermal paste, the heat output is so low the fans wont make any difference


Shrek said:


> I always found it strange how some 3 fan cards had one fan running counter


reduces vibrations, the more air turbulence the better for cooling - but you don't want that hum


GamerGuy said:


> A set of cables to spruce up the looks of my main rig....yes, I'm that shallow


Oh... I hope you're not running high wattage hardware. They like to melt and catch fire, even branded ones. Extensions bad, custom cables good.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 1, 2023)

Mussels said:


> "PS4 drive" just means pre-formatted in a method the PS4 can understand (exfat)


Yeah that's what I thought, works fine on PC still.


----------



## wolf (Jan 1, 2023)

On holiday at the moment, a 4wd adventure of sorts in rural Australia, building up to it I got a 48L camping fridge for a few reasons including holidays, takes 240v and 12v so very multi purpose. Ended up also getting a decent 30ah lifepo4 battery that should power it for a good 48 hours normal use (being opened multiple times etc) as this thing really sips on power. One of the connectors I made failed so I used what I had on hand, and I have a lot of hobby gear left over from my days with model aeroplanes so I do a lot of work with XT60 connectors for my own stuff. So far the battery gets me comfortably through day outings without needing to drain the car battery at all. Might right it up in a proper dual battery setup.. Not sure yet.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2023)

Switched out (no pun intended) a Netgear 1Gbe 8 port for this TRENDnet Switch. SO far so good, very beefy definitely helped overall to improve my network's performance.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 1, 2023)

1TB SD card, hoping to dual boot a windows OS on it with my steamdeck once it's actually supported.
I can't be bothered messing with the improv way.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 2, 2023)

wolf said:


> On holiday at the moment, a 4wd adventure of sorts in rural Australia, building up to it I got a 48L camping fridge for a few reasons including holidays, takes 240v and 12v so very multi purpose. Ended up also getting a decent 30ah lifepo4 battery that should power it for a good 48 hours normal use (being opened multiple times etc) as this thing really sips on power. One of the connectors I made failed so I used what I had on hand, and I have a lot of hobby gear left over from my days with model aeroplanes so I do a lot of work with XT60 connectors for my own stuff. So far the battery gets me comfortably through day outings without needing to drain the car battery at all. Might right it up in a proper dual battery setup.. Not sure yet.


At least we have the same output  you Aussies have 240V as we Finn do.


----------



## GerKNG (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## kapone32 (Jan 2, 2023)

GamerGuy said:


> A set of cables to spruce up the looks of my main rig....yes, I'm that shallow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The price on the NV2 was too tempting I see lol.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jan 2, 2023)

Kissamies said:


> At least we have the same output  you Aussies have 240V as we Finn do.


US has 240V as well, it's just that most plugs are wired to half of the voltage. It takes about 5 minutes to switch it to 240V if you really need it.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 2, 2023)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> US has 240V as well, it's just that most plugs are wired to half of the voltage. It takes about 5 minutes to switch it to 240V if you really need it.


But don't you Americans have 60Hz and we Europeans have 50Hz?


----------



## Blaeza (Jan 2, 2023)

Kissamies said:


> But don't you Americans have 60Hz and we Europeans have 50Hz?


I swear that used to be a 90's thing, with 60 hz Snes's.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 2, 2023)

Blaeza said:


> I swear that used to be a 90's thing, with 60 hz Snes's.


I mean your electricity, not TV


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jan 2, 2023)

Kissamies said:


> But don't you Americans have 60Hz and we Europeans have 50Hz?


Yup. Voltage is the same though, and most electrical stuff supports both. Some electric motors run a little faster in the US


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 2, 2023)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Yup. Voltage is the same though, and most electrical stuff supports both. Some electric motors run a little faster in the US


And also NTSC games run smoother than PAL ones


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jan 2, 2023)

Kissamies said:


> And also NTSC games run smoother than PAL ones


Moar hertz for the win!


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 2, 2023)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Moar hertz for the win!


Yet modern console games are 60Hz even here in PAL area


----------



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2023)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Yup. Voltage is the same though, and most electrical stuff supports both. Some electric motors run a little faster in the US



America has 110V, much of Europe is 220V (England is 240V)


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jan 2, 2023)

Shrek said:


> America has 110V, much of Europe is 220V (England is 240V)


Nominal of course. Friend of mine measured his at 128v - the local utility ran it a little high.

He had to buy special light bulbs as the regular ones burned out in a month.


----------



## Blaeza (Jan 2, 2023)

Shrek said:


> America has 110V, much of Europe is 220V (England is 240V)


England FTW! @50 hertz in the good old days...


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 2, 2023)

Shrek said:


> America has 110V, much of Europe is 220V (England is 240V)


Weird that Japan is 100V though it's NTSC area.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 2, 2023)

Shrek said:


> America has 110V, much of Europe is 220V (England is 240V)





Count von Schwalbe said:


> Nominal of course. Friend of mine measured his at 128v - the local utility ran it a little high.
> 
> He had to buy special light bulbs as the regular ones burned out in a month.


IIRC, it was once supposed to be 120V officially.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 2, 2023)

lexluthermiester said:


> IIRC, it was once supposed to be 120V officially.


That's what I remember as well


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jan 2, 2023)

Different people use different numbers for the same voltage. An electrician will install a 240v circuit to a 230v piece of equipment, just because of different terminology.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## aShqrk (Jan 2, 2023)

A g502 hero bc y not plus I needed a cheap wired mouse for gaming


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2023)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Different people use different numbers for the same voltage. An electrician will install a 240v circuit to a 230v piece of equipment, just because of different terminology.


That's because some countries use 240v and it's perfectly safe to use hardware designed for 240v at lower voltages
Europe uses 220v while Au uses 240v


There was talk of moving us slowly to 230v to be more efficient when using foreign geegaws


----------



## sam_86314 (Jan 3, 2023)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> 1TB SD card, hoping to dual boot a windows OS on it with my steamdeck once it's actually supported.
> I can't be bothered messing with the improv way.


In my case, I installed Windows onto an SD card. All I need to do is stick the card in the Deck and turn it on while holding down the vol- button. Then I can select the SD as the boot option.

I have two SD cards, a 400GB one for games and a 256GB one for Windows.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 3, 2023)

Had a 3080, but had no impulse control after receiving some Christmas cash, so I went to the Dallas Microcenter and got a 4080 Strix OC 16 GB.

Of course, I didn't do measurements before hand to see if the GPU would fit, so I had to relocate my reservoir/pump to fit the GPU.

The 4080 also came with an adjustable GPU stand, which you can kind of see holding the GPU up on the right side.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 3, 2023)

Gear cable on the bike snapped. So im overhaulin' (and yes... very much FML...)















This will be the fanciest, smoothest shifting 6800 ultegra the world has yet to ever seen.






meanwhile I'll go cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2023)

dcf-joe said:


> Had a 3080, but had no impulse control after receiving some Christmas cash, so I went to the Dallas Microcenter and got a 4080 Strix OC 16 GB.
> 
> Of course, I didn't do measurements before hand to see if the GPU would fit, so I had to relocate my reservoir/pump to fit the GPU.
> 
> ...


This is great
Terrible but great


Can you do without the res entirely? Sneakily located fill ports can bypass the need entirely


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 3, 2023)

Mussels said:


> This is great
> Terrible but great
> 
> 
> Can you do without the res entirely? Sneakily located fill ports can bypass the need entirely


I suppose I could, but the other entirely reasonable approach is to just upgrade the rest of the system and get a larger case!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 3, 2023)

C5W 12v 36mm


----------



## InVasMani (Jan 3, 2023)

Picked up a Roland MMP-2 Mic Modeling Preamp.


----------



## Norton (Jan 4, 2023)

aShqrk said:


> A g502 hero bc y not plus I needed a cheap wired mouse for gaming


I bought the same... hate it.

Felt fine righty but when I switched to lefty, which I do constantly and seamlessly with my other mouse, I couldn't use it. 

Switched back to a Logitech G300s for now since it's nearly perfect for both handed users like me, just a little small for my hands.

Going to try it a few more times to see if I can get used to it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2023)

Norton said:


> both handed users like me


much respect to you. I know i couldnt do it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 4, 2023)

Me and my idiot brain cannot stop beta testing for AMD

Had a choice of an XFX 310 or Powercolor MBA for the same price, but alas I cannot fit a goddamn 344mm long GPU


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 4, 2023)

Mea culpa? I just got my Fractal Celsius+ S36 Dynamic AIO cooler and I'm not getting better core temps at all in Cinebench R23! The suspects: The tubes curve a lot and I don't have more room, even in the Corsair 275R case! Also the room being warm.

Does their pre-applied TIM suck?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 4, 2023)

tabascosauz said:


> Me and my idiot brain cannot stop beta testing for AMD
> 
> Had a choice of an XFX 310 or Powercolor MBA for the same price, but alas I cannot fit a goddamn 344mm long GPU
> 
> View attachment 277609


You can send it my way. I'm sure it will fit in my 5000d quite easily xD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 5, 2023)

Norton said:


> I bought the same... hate it.
> 
> Felt fine righty but when I switched to lefty, which I do constantly and seamlessly with my other mouse, I couldn't use it.
> 
> ...


Redragon make great mice, wired and wireless. Not expensive either.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 5, 2023)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Mea culpa? I just got my Fractal Celsius+ S36 Dynamic AIO cooler and I'm not getting better core temps at all in Cinebench R23! The suspects: The tubes curve a lot and I don't have more room, even in the Corsair 275R case! Also the room being warm.
> 
> Does their pre-applied TIM suck?


OK, I was able to make it so that the tubes are in a normal orientation now. I changed the TIM and now I'm back to virtually identical to the Cooler Master MA 612. But I suspect it's my room being warm. Because the core temp is better than before! Yesss! Only mea culpa just minutes ago: I had it on PWM mode and somehow it wasn't on PWM mode. That was what I rechecked after changing the TIM and getting 90C and throttling! That throttling was just it not being on PWM mode. Got lucky with the pump speed woops, where I was lucky that it didn't just click off on me, like my FX 8350 (and Sabertooth 990 FX R 2.0) did at a paltry 4.4 GHz, when running x264!

Gee wiz, looks like it took until 9 o'clock PM just to get where I am now! And the heatsink installation for AM4 isn't as hard as what a Newegg review said, LOL.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 5, 2023)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Mea culpa? I just got my Fractal Celsius+ S36 Dynamic AIO cooler and I'm not getting better core temps at all in Cinebench R23! The suspects: The tubes curve a lot and I don't have more room, even in the Corsair 275R case! Also the room being warm.
> 
> Does their pre-applied TIM suck?


You got a midrange AIO, but it's not specifically great for AM4 - and the 5800x gives no shits for how big a cooler is, purely about it's baseplate and contact over the CCX

The AIO pump should be on plain 12V, not PWM or controlled in any way. Run the pump at 100%.

bottom link in my sig will give you all the details you want


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 5, 2023)

In preparation for the XT, de-waterblocking and putting back together the 2060S FE as my backup and interim card, while selling the 3070Ti TUF. It's sad, I know. Not many people go back from a waterblock.

I thought _removing_ the FE cooler was a pain in the ass. GN Steve's frustration taking apart the 2060/2060S/2070 FE was known to all.
_Reinstalling _the FE cooler is even worse. At least I got it back together, and core/hotspot delta is slightly less now.

The aesthetic of the 20 FEs will never get old though. They suck as coolers, but damn do they look sleek and professional. Okay, that wasn't fair, they perform commensurate with their size and mass.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 5, 2023)

finally went nvme ssd. was on a discounted price ~100USD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 5, 2023)

ANy suggestions on a 2TB NVME greater or around 5.5Gb/s ? WD SN770? Upgrading from a Sabrent Rocket 1TB


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 5, 2023)

JrRacinFan said:


> ANy suggestions on a 2TB NVME greater or around 5.5Gb/s ? WD SN770? Upgrading from a Sabrent Rocket 1TB


Seagate 530. Corsair Mp600 will both give you that speed.



kapone32 said:


> Seagate 530. Corsair Mp600 will both give you that speed.


The SN850 is also good.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 5, 2023)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Gear cable on the bike snapped. So im overhaulin' (and yes... very much FML...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer stainless steel cables for long life, after my last one also snapped.


----------



## GamerGuy (Jan 6, 2023)

A couple of accessories for my upcoming build/upgrade, mostly to do with aesthetics more than anything else...a 24pin ATX right-angle adapter, and 3x U-bend PCIe connectors for my RX 7900 XTX.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 6, 2023)

tabascosauz said:


> Me and my idiot brain cannot stop beta testing for AMD
> 
> Had a choice of an XFX 310 or Powercolor MBA for the same price, but alas I cannot fit a goddamn 344mm long GPU
> 
> View attachment 277609


Your idiot brain is going to wonder what all the fuss is about.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 6, 2023)

JrRacinFan said:


> WD SN770? Upgrading from a Sabrent Rocket 1TB


TeamGroup has some compelling 2TB drives. Not sure about the speed, but if it's not close to 5500mbps, it's not far off.
EDIT;
Here's the one I was thinking of;


			https://www.amazon.com/TEAMGROUP-Internal-Compatible-Desktop-TM8FP6002T0C101/dp/B095PMX6JS
		

3500mbps
$120 right now though.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 6, 2023)

I replaced my M40 tesla (Titan X/M) to somehing new. So i bought an Intel Arc A770 LE 16Gb. 
I only gaming at windowed 720p or 1080p 60fps so it is a little overkill.


----------



## maxfly (Jan 6, 2023)

masterdeejay said:


> I replaced my M40 tesla (Titan X/M) to somehing new. So i bought an Intel Arc A770 LE 16Gb.
> I only gaming at windowed 720p or 1080p 60fps so it is a little overkill.
> View attachment 277832View attachment 277833
> 
> View attachment 277834View attachment 277835View attachment 277836


Wow, I'm shocked you actually found one! Nice!


----------



## Yraggul666 (Jan 6, 2023)

These Demons have arrived.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 6, 2023)

I just got in the mail a WD SN770 Black 500GB, was on Discount for $43 brand new and free ship... been wanting a dedicated Linux Mint drive... now I finally got one.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 6, 2023)

maxfly said:


> Wow, I'm shocked you actually found one! Nice!


I live in Hungary. It was 152k Huf and it is 400 usd. I think it is an early version because the power connectors are different colors.
Asrock A380/A750/A770 is much more common here, and there will be Acer cards soon.
But the 16gb version is somewhat rare.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2023)

$150 Au ($101 USD)








Working on overclocking the bitch, but i'm having issues getting it working at DP 1.4 speeds (It supports it in the OSD, but seems locked to DP 1.2 speeds)





Gunna cave and pay retail prices for DP cables tomorrow to be sure amazon hasn't sent me DP 1.2 cables labelled as 1.4


No idea why dark areas all messed up in photo
I give you: Steeveception


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 6, 2023)

Mussels said:


> $150 Au ($101 USD)


USD 100 for a 4K panel?? 
I would've gotten four of them and game at 16K 8K


----------



## Arco (Jan 6, 2023)

QuietBob said:


> USD 100 for a 4K panel??
> I would've gotten four of them and game at 16K


Like, wide? Or do you mean 8K.


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 6, 2023)

Arco said:


> Like, wide? Or do you mean 8K.


I mean 16K in a 2x2 arrangement


----------



## Arco (Jan 6, 2023)

QuietBob said:


> I mean 16K in a 2x2 arrangement


16k would be a 4x4 grid of 4k panels. These aren't 8k.


----------



## GerKNG (Jan 6, 2023)

begone octopus cable!


----------



## QuietBob (Jan 6, 2023)

Arco said:


> 16k would be a 4x4 grid of 4k panels. These aren't 8k.


You're right, got confused there. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## masterdeejay (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 6, 2023)

Shrek said:


> I prefer stainless steel cables for long life, after my last one also snapped.



I got that for my other bike that i use for commuting.


----------



## jallenlabs (Jan 6, 2023)

My carbon fiber "scraps" from Protech Composites is here.  Oh boy did they come through.  1 large piece 2mm thick and glossy, 1 med fire retardant 4mm thick, 2 med-large piece in semi gloss and four smaller glossy pieces.  I highly recommend this site. Did I mention I got all that for $12US plus shipping.  NS!  Check em out as they probably have the best value carbon you'll find.  I just love carbon fiber and can't wait to finish up my builds now.


----------



## Veseleil (Jan 6, 2023)

I guess I'm not the only one constantly losing subscription to this thread. It's getting really annoying, as most of the time I can't see it in the recent discussion list neither.


----------



## Mussels (Saturday at 3:51 AM)

USD 100 for a 4K panel?? 


QuietBob said:


> I would've gotten four of them and game at 16K 8K


Second hand from someone who didn't value it


32" flat + 32" curved visually works really well, tbh
I got new branded DP1.4 cables which didn't change much, but did let me overclock both to a matching 68Hz refresh rate






GTX 1080 system now has 2x32" 1440p that can do 144/165 (but honestly i lock both to 120Hz for the 10 bit colour, since it's easier on the GPU)


All displays support Freesync but flicker with Gsync, and all support HDR that's terrible

Disabling HDR and freesync lets them all overclock further, and they can all do 10 bit colour (At least when not overclocked)


----------



## onemanhitsquad (Saturday at 2:48 PM)

jallenlabs said:


> My carbon fiber "scraps" from Protech Composites is here.  Oh boy did they come through.  1 large piece 2mm thick and glossy, 1 med fire retardant 4mm thick, 2 med-large piece in semi gloss and four smaller glossy pieces.  I highly recommend this site. Did I mention I got all that for $12US plus shipping.  NS!  Check em out as they probably have the best value carbon you'll find.  I just love carbon fiber and can't wait to finish up my builds now.


just dropped a dime on a set of "scraps" , I have ideas!...thanks for posting the info on this!


----------



## jallenlabs (Saturday at 6:02 PM)

Setups photo dump.


----------



## Veseleil (Saturday at 7:05 PM)

jallenlabs said:


> Setups photo dump.
> View attachment 278061View attachment 278063View attachment 278065View attachment 278066View attachment 278067View attachment 278068


Nice man cave.


----------



## sam_86314 (Saturday at 10:36 PM)

Since I'm pretty sure that my JSAUX dock is what killed my first Steam Deck, I went ahead and got the official one.













Hopefully, this one won't have that problem. I'll be using it exclusively with the included power supply, and if I need any more USB PD power supplies, I'll probably get the Steam Deck one from iFixit or something.


----------



## Mussels (Sunday at 12:12 AM)

IIRC, that happened with the early switch docks as well - some after market chargers and cables screwed with voltage negotiation
Fun facts on the new monitor/DP cables/overclocking

Both monitors support 60Hz 10 bit, but when overclocked lose the 10 bit option
Reducing the blanking pixels can let me OC to 69Hz on both displays (Nice)

buuuuuuuut - they get that Vsync off 'tearing' effect so much worse.

Stock 60Hz + 10 bit, Vsync off at 120FPS? zero problems. Very minimal tearing if any, at 120FPS
120, 138 or 140FPS at 69Hz? All have tearing.


Makes me wonder if the people obsessed with vsync tearing and related issues are just running monitors that trimmed the fat too much on their signal padding, and would benefit from simply dropping refresh rates (Similar to how samsungs high refresh models have scanline issues, but manually adding 200/165/144/120 solves it)



Edit: Looks like it's all bandwidth related, to an extent.
HDMI on the same display has a lot more padding/blanking pixels, and is stuck to 60Hz 8 bit - technically, 59.996hz
I get the feeling some weirdness with DP to HDMI adaptors and such is all from the fact DP uses 60Hz and HDMI uses 59.996, and some monitors flip flop between then

LG on the left, kogan on the right - both DP



But then look at the LG's stock HDMI values, far more bandwidth used - 10% extra blanking pixels vertically





DP has free bandwidth and can do 65Hz 10 bit on both displays, 66Hz cuts back to 8 bit. (That perfect 10% more, oh woe is me)

CVT-RB2 standard is the one that gives the smoothest result (and seems how the standard timings are resolved) - Exact reduced lets me OC more, but introduces more tearing

Both monitors let me do 65Hz 10 bit from this, and it feels extremely fluid even with Vsync off - there's no tearing (or you have to do specific things like walk sideways past objects horizontally moving the other way at high speed) to see any tearing at all. It's weird seeing 60Hz displays running as well as the 144Hz displays, just because they're older tech with slower response panels/backlights.







sam_86314 said:


> Since I'm pretty sure that my JSAUX dock is what killed my first Steam Deck, I went ahead and got the official one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 8 year old saw that and said "Holy crap that's a cool modded switch!"


----------



## maxfly (Sunday at 10:49 PM)

GPU block showed up yesterday. $128 shipped, took 23 days to get to Ohio from China with standard shipping (not to bad, w/4 week estimate). Byski Ice Dragon, Asrock 6800/6900xt block with back-plate and a bunch of extras. Fan controller/rgb controller with remote (weird) lil screw driver, hehe so cute. Good thing I've done this a few thousand times cuz there's no directions GASP haha. I kid, I knew they'd do the, use the QR code to get the installation directions thing. Now I just need the Heatkiller IV back-plate and socket 1700 adapter kit (coming from Germany) and my mb to come back from Newegg so I can finally finish muh build!


----------



## chaoshusky (Monday at 7:21 PM)

ROG Tax! Hahahah...

Anyway, my latest purchase is an ASRock Z790 PG Sonic, which i kind of regret as i normally buy Gigabyte and an equivalent in the same price range wouldn't be quite so...slightly tacky in some places. And my old board was heavier (Gigabyte Z690 based) with more VRM Phases, but..the BIOS is much nicer to use and features Sonic, so...bonus? Plus changed to 32GB of Corsair Dominator 6000MT/s kit and they are happily running at DDR5-6466 with the same XMP timings of C36-38-38-76-114-2 etc.. Only had to boost the PMIC voltage to 1.35! Not bad on my now oldish 12900K eh? And i've set BCLK to 101 as this board seems to like running at 99.85 stock, now sitting at 100.75 lol

The PLASTIC part of the IO covering and the spinning holographic Ring is likely the worst part of the board though, they could have made the ring a bloody screen for that money! Killer E3100 ethernet instead of Realbleck though, poop onboard sound but i have a card anyway and the Nahimic software works on everything including bluetooth...and strangely my EVGA card which also uses Nahimic anyway! Except the "Sonic Locator" (har har) also works with...everything now. And i have to admit ASRock's Windows software is considerably less shit than Gigabyte's! Just a shame everything else is controlled by Corsair stuff and MSI makes them succ their silicon for integration.. Could be worse, we could all have MSI only hardware and it would be dead by now! 



Mussels said:


> $150 Au ($101 USD)
> 
> View attachment 277843
> 
> ...


With that older screen you'll likely be stuck at DP1.2, mine is stuck with DP1.3 and doesn't do overclocking but it was a cheap 27" 4K screen brand new for £198 5 years ago and hasn't let me down once. Good old Acer, though admittedly they don't have the best picture they sure live a long time, usually! My other two Acer screens, only 24" 1080P 75Hz ones, cost me £80 brand new each something like 6 years ago, switched on daily for over 12 hours every day...all is well!



maxfly said:


> GPU block showed up yesterday. $128 shipped, took 23 days to get to Ohio from China with standard shipping (not to bad, w/4 week estimate). Byski Ice Dragon, Asrock 6800/6900xt block with back-plate and a bunch of extras. Fan controller/rgb controller with remote (weird) lil screw driver, hehe so cute. Good thing I've done this a few thousand times cuz there's no directions GASP haha. I kid, I knew they'd do the, use the QR code to get the installation directions thing. Now I just need the Heatkiller IV back-plate and socket 1700 adapter kit (coming from Germany) and my mb to come back from Newegg so I can finally finish muh build!
> 
> 
> View attachment 278216


That seems like a bit of a rip-off considering how little actual metal/copper there is to remove heat, though i hope they actually interface with the VRMs of your AMD (eww) card? Or you may get similar hotspot issues to the 7xxx series lol (not the CPUs)


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Monday at 8:44 PM)

Norton said:


> I bought the same... hate it.
> 
> Felt fine righty but when I switched to lefty, which I do constantly and seamlessly with my other mouse, I couldn't use it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are only good for right-hand. But other than that, I expect them to be excellent.


----------



## maxfly (Tuesday at 12:45 AM)

chaoshusky said:


> That seems like a bit of a rip-off considering how little actual metal/copper there is to remove heat, though i hope they actually interface with the VRMs of your AMD (eww) card? Or you may get similar hotspot issues to the 7xxx series lol (not the CPUs)


I can only assume you don't have much experience with full coverage blocks?
In actuality this block is half what other blocks cost  and will perform as well as its $250 counterparts. The only parts of the GPU that will be in contact with the block are the core, mem and vrms (and a few other small components). Which is why all GPU blocks are built/configured this way. The rest is built for stability and looks. Unlike a heatsink, efficiency is top notch. The nickel plated copper will keep temps below 50-60c while benching and gaming will be lower yet. Its also likely much heavier than you would think by looking at it. Hot spot temps? What's that? Hahaha, they don't exist with water.


----------



## tabascosauz (Tuesday at 1:23 AM)

7900XT upgrade

haven't run any Radeon dGPUs since 2015


----------



## kapone32 (Tuesday at 1:34 AM)

maxfly said:


> Wow, I'm shocked you actually found one! Nice!


There are plenty available at retail where I live. Every store has plenty stock of all cards. A much different landscape than even 3 months ago.



masterdeejay said:


> View attachment 277873View attachment 277874View attachment 277875View attachment 277883View attachment 277876


The Arc cards do have nice sublime lighting.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Tuesday at 10:22 AM)

Veseleil said:


> I guess I'm not the only one constantly losing subscription to this thread. It's getting really annoying, as most of the time I can't see it in the recent discussion list neither.


yep, me too ...

aherm well it's tech ... but it was not the main buy ...

120dB bike alarm? mixed review ... don't care, it was... 1chf/$ i added it to the cart to reach the free shipping threshold

might or might not use it ... will see. (hear?)

tested, goddamn that thing is loud!!!! (which is a good thing) i can see it as a huge deterrent, i just need to swap the Torx screw with something more ... annoying and less common, like "apple'ish" Pentalob or Trilob or even  tri-point shape, wait no, not the last one as it can be unscrewed by a flat head... and i would be "screwed" in that case, although the alarm is so freaking loud that even during the unscrew process i have no doubt any "would be  thief" would get "screwed" instead of me... 



Spoiler: the main, is somwhat tech related but less than an alarm 



Bike gear and accessories

iXS Trigger AM helmet, 29chf (quite a discount form the 159.90chf price on their main website ) a neat one from a bike and motorbike gears Swiss brand (only learned that recently  )
the visor can be lifted in case i wear goggles and want to put them up


an ... Ass Guard, well my mud guard work well but since i took them short, that one will be usefull in case of really wet condition, plus i dig the cutout package , very ecofriendly

and obviously

something to take care of my abused chain (and the rest of the bike) since well, winter mean wet and salt thus corrosion is my worst enemy! BEGONE!


----------



## DR4G00N (Tuesday at 6:15 PM)

Moved into the modern era with a Kingston NV2 1TB NVME drive since it was on sale, luckily got one with TLC and not QLC.

Limited to PCIE 3.0 but still plenty fast compared to my old sata ssd (450/100MB/s Seq R/W).


----------



## A Computer Guy (Tuesday at 6:25 PM)

GamerGuy said:


> A couple of accessories for my upcoming build/upgrade, mostly to do with aesthetics more than anything else...a 24pin ATX right-angle adapter, and 3x U-bend PCIe connectors for my RX 7900 XTX.


I got similar PCIe connectors from this brand last year.  It really helps with cable management and these models have the nice backing instead of the bare PCB.


----------



## GamerGuy (Tuesday at 9:00 PM)

A Computer Guy said:


> I got similar PCIe connectors from this brand last year.  It really helps with cable management and these models have the nice backing instead of the bare PCB.


My mobo will be especially OCable because that 24pin ATX adapter has RGB, and well, you know what RGB can do, right?


----------



## tabascosauz (Tuesday at 10:33 PM)

Converted the CNC case feet from Cerberus to the S3. Dare I say my DIY solution looks better than whatever wobbly abomination they originally sold. Removed the rubber donut, pried out the threaded insert, replaced with 3 fat washers and a longer 10-32 screw.

I'm pretty sure mnpctech just takes the exact same cnc feet (which themselves are very nice) and adapts them to various cases with the cheapest hardware they can find lol


----------



## Veseleil (Wednesday at 12:17 AM)




----------



## P4-630 (Wednesday at 12:28 AM)

Veseleil said:


> View attachment 278490View attachment 278489


It looks like someone out of free hand engraved the CPU with text...


----------



## Veseleil (Wednesday at 12:38 AM)

P4-630 said:


> It looks like someone out of free hand engraved the CPU with text...


Yeah, nice observation. Probably some ancient artist lost somewhere in the Intel dungeons.


----------



## Mussels (Wednesday at 1:04 AM)

chaoshusky said:


> With that older screen you'll likely be stuck at DP1.2


The problem is that it's officially a DP 1.4 screen, with a DP 1.4 cable
It shows in the OSD and can be enabled but does.... nothing!



A Computer Guy said:


> I got similar PCIe connectors from this brand last year.  It really helps with cable management and these models have the nice backing instead of the bare PCB.


careful with those, they dont fit every GPU - if the connectors are too close together they hit each other, and they can suffer the same heat/fire issues as extensions so go fire up a benchmark for an hour or so and watch the heat on em



GamerGuy said:


> My mobo will be especially OCable because that 24pin ATX adapter has RGB, and well, you know what RGB can do, right?





Anyone who does this, detach the RGB from extensions and use them over your native cables.
The fire risk is not worth it.


----------



## A Computer Guy (Wednesday at 1:34 AM)

Mussels said:


> careful with those, they dont fit every GPU - if the connectors are too close together they hit each other, and they can suffer the same heat/fire issues as extensions so go fire up a benchmark for an hour or so and watch the heat on em


They fit perfectly on my rx5700 no issues very nice and snug and you can still fit a sheet of paper between them.  My config is an 8-pin and 6-pin 180deg reverse to bottom orientation. (I'll see if I have a picture)



What benchmark would you recommend?  I don't game on this card anymore.
I don't have any thermal monitoring devices to check for heat either.


----------



## kapone32 (Wednesday at 1:34 AM)

tabascosauz said:


> Converted the CNC case feet from Cerberus to the S3. Dare I say my DIY solution looks better than whatever wobbly abomination they originally sold. Removed the rubber donut, pried out the threaded insert, replaced with 3 fat washers and a longer 10-32 screw.
> 
> I'm pretty sure mnpctech just takes the exact same cnc feet (which themselves are very nice) and adapts them to various cases with the cheapest hardware they can find lol
> 
> View attachment 278473 View attachment 278472


Nice using White tabs with your Nocuta fans. Are those the high RPM variants?


----------



## tabascosauz (Wednesday at 1:48 AM)

kapone32 said:


> Nice using White tabs with your Nocuta fans. Are those the high RPM variants?



Nah, all 3 are Chromax A14s. Just waiting on the next gen 140mm. I have a pair of iPPC-2000 IP67s but no point, they're just case fans here


----------



## mechtech (Wednesday at 3:19 AM)

We’ll have this original 3-pin 1200rpm classic fan.

so got a 1500rpm 4-pin one as a replacement/upgrade if I need more cooling


----------



## Mussels (Wednesday at 4:54 AM)

A Computer Guy said:


> What benchmark would you recommend? I don't game on this card anymore.


anything that makes a lot of 3D load

Fire up anything you want, turn Vsync/FPS limits off to let it go full blast and see how hot they get
My PCI-E extensions burned out in under 6 months but it was a slow process - It may be tricky to feel how hot they get with those 90 degree adaptors, since theres a lot of plastic in the way
(I really would love some of them myself for some builds, they are a great concept)

Heck maybe just make a note to check them for corrosion or damage in a month, or if you get get GPU errors/crashes


----------



## Mac the Geek (Wednesday at 5:10 AM)

Veseleil said:


> Yeah, nice observation. Probably some ancient artist lost somewhere in the Intel dungeons.



If it's Intel, shouldn't they be lost in the... ark...?


----------



## INSTG8R (Wednesday at 3:14 PM)

I "purchased" it awhile ago I just had to get to the UK for the holidays to pick it up. Powercolor Red Devil 6950XT


----------



## dgianstefani (Wednesday at 5:01 PM)

Bought a Newegg BNIB Optane P1600X to upgrade from my 800p OS/Programs drive. https://www.newegg.com/global/uk-en...0x-118gb/p/1Z4-009F-00621?Item=1Z4-009F-00621

Decent speed increases across the board, note the 4K/512B read speeds/IOPS compared to the Samsung 980 Pro 1 TB, OS and software is lots of small files so this results in a noticably snappier experience. Both are on Gen 4 m.2 slots. The other advantage is endurance and longevity of the drives, Optane is on another level.

If I could justify the expense the DC P5800X is the best drive on the market, but it certainly costs a pretty penny. https://www.newegg.com/global/uk-en...scription=optane&cm_re=optane-_-20-167-481-_-

Cloned with Macrium Reflect in an external USB 3.2 Gen 2 2x2 type C enclosure.

800p will go in the little aluminium m.2 enclosure I have since it's fast and small, should be useful for a toolkit drive.

RGB out of sync in the photos since it's safe mode lol.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Wednesday at 6:41 PM)

Did a few upgrades:
PSU Thermaltake Toughpower GF1 1200W
GPU MSI Gaming X Trio Radeon 6950XT
CASE Phanteks Eclipse G500A


----------



## Kissamies (Wednesday at 11:27 PM)

There was also some other stuff, but these were the main thing of the "things" box I bought from an Interwebz buddy. Because everyone needs an overclockable Sandy build. 






The board has a 2500K on it.


----------



## Arco (Yesterday at 12:37 PM)

Got the Gigabutt 4090 Gaming OC. Fat card and only like 10mm of space left. Yes, that is a bent fan cover for a GPU bracket. No, none of the GPU brackets worked. I'm turning off the rainbow soon. (TM)


----------



## dgianstefani (Yesterday at 1:52 PM)

Just fixed the S10+ Ceramic 512 GB I broke in _April 2021 _when things got a bit feisty on the couch and I threw the phone onto the bed where it hit the steel frame screen first  .

Repair van booked through Samsung came to my house, took the phone, then told me they wouldn't touch it since it was the Hong Kong model (superior snapdragon unlocked chipset and not locked and bloatware stuffed like the USA one, Europe/intl Exynos is worse).

Then the phone repair shop in town took it, took my money, and told me they had a display assembly in their shop in the next town so a colleague would drop it off thus avoiding waiting to order a new part. Two weeks later I was still waiting so I refunded my money and left it in a drawer for the past 18 months lmao.

Turns out a UK model display assembly/frame from replacebase works just fine and I replaced the battery too.

The cardinal red frame/screen was cheaper than the rose/white one I had before so now I have an interesting red phone with a ceramic white back cover  .

Gonna be nice to move back to this after using a Pixel 2 64GB I bought for £40 as a burner phone while I waited for the repair...


----------



## sepheronx (35 minutes ago)

Ordered an 8bitdo wireless controller with charging dock. Cheaper than standard Xbox controller and rather quite good quality build.


----------



## mechtech (16 minutes ago)

Since my wife and son lost my phillips 0 and 00.  I have to find a hiding place for it before it comes in!!









						Multi-Bit Electronics Screwdriver, 4-in-1, Phillips, Slotted Bits
					

Klein Tools electronics screwdrivers are designed for precision work, and feature a swivel cap for optimum control. Made of the highest quality tempered steel, carefully heat-treated for maximum strength, and precision milled to fit screw openings securely. Rotating caps and Klein's exclusive...




					www.kleintools.com


----------

